# Hawaii Growers



## pakalolo808 (Mar 12, 2008)

Growers who have grown in hawaii.

What time of year can u plant your seeds so that they dont start flowering right away? we got 12 hour sun alot of the year, so what do u guys do?


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 12, 2008)

um i live on maui and you should start planting soon because the seasons almost here, i'd wait a few more weeks than plant


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Nov 26, 2008)

Skate Hawaii said:


> um i live on maui and you should start planting soon because the seasons almost here, i'd wait a few more weeks than plant


bra when does the season start?? i live on oahu and i got (4) 2 week old plants. if its not the season what should I expect from the plants?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

Irie Hawaii said:


> bra when does the season start?? i live on oahu and i got (4) 2 week old plants. if its not the season what should I expect from the plants?


plant them now Boo. You'll still be able to benefit from the short season(easier to hide). Sure, you won't get the 'Mother Lode' ,but hey you'll pull off some First of the year herb...


----------



## Cheshireplant (Nov 26, 2008)

plant all year
i veg indoors then they go out to flower at whatever height i like
but the true season isn't until june
june 21 or 22 is the longest day of the year so if you start seeds outdoors around june 1st they you take advantage of the "long season"

this time of year you have to be carefull planting indicas and other dense bud types because of all the rain.


----------



## craca102 (Nov 26, 2008)

We don't got 12 hours of darkness all year only from about Early Sept to late Feb to late March give or take. 

So you can put plants outside now and they will be 12/12 and they will veg/flower in the 3-4 months season.

Got mine 2 outside for this short season so I got a little after this holiday season is over. Put them outside about a month ago straight from seeds and they are about 1" or bigger now. 

Man Love being able to grow all year. 


Irie Hawaii, I say throw those plants ya got outside and hope for some good short season bud. Unless you can keep them vegging until next year's long season I would just put them out now.

Cheshireplant has got it right. If your planting for long season wait till April/May/June to plant your girls. Thats the only thing I need, Some CFLS so I can have a mother to clone from and keep those plants coming.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Nov 26, 2008)

no mother, it takes up one of the seven plants for HI med grow

i veg 3 indoors, clone from them when they go out, then when they are done blooming, the clones i took are ready to bloom and so on.
no point in having mothers in my set up.

but there are many ways to skin a cat and lots of cats to be skinned


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 26, 2008)

If you planting around now like winter season we get around 11 hours of daylight. So your not gonna get a big yield off your plants.

i am going to start a grow outdoors as a first grow, itll be small, but itll be pakalolo, and itll be good


----------



## lehua96734 (Nov 28, 2008)

i had germed 6 last week, 2 mango, 2 hindu krush, and 2 lowryders. then the rain came. my babies are out side. only one made it,a lowryder. so last night i started a new germ, 4 lowrydrs and 2 hindu k.s. sure love the sun but those 2 days of rain smashed my little green babies before i could bring them inside. because i grow outside and i have no light set-up i lost them. hopefully we won't have rain next week so i can get them going.


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Nov 28, 2008)

lehua96734 said:


> i had germed 6 last week, 2 mango, 2 hindu krush, and 2 lowryders. then the rain came. my babies are out side. only one made it,a lowryder. so last night i started a new germ, 4 lowrydrs and 2 hindu k.s. sure love the sun but those 2 days of rain smashed my little green babies before i could bring them inside. because i grow outside and i have no light set-up i lost them. hopefully we won't have rain next week so i can get them going.


i kept my plants around my house till their a week old then i put them in the mountains. the rain didn't hurt them at all.


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Nov 28, 2008)

Think I'm gona keep them indoors under 600 watts, keep them around 4ft tall since my grow closet it small. I'll clone them which will cause them to get bushy then put them outdoors. they are (4) feminized Arjans ultra haze #1. they are probably the biggest sativa in the world so its best if they don't grow to their full potential (around 15ft) you know for safety issues.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Nov 29, 2008)

unless you feed them high N they will flower as soon as you put them outside in the short season I put small little bush out and i gives me a small stash not a big yeald this time of year unless you put a few good size one's out.


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Nov 30, 2008)

All the plants are around 2 weeks old. 

I got 3 random strains in the ground. I dug a hole in between big rocks put some perlight on the bottom and mixed the regular soil with compost and gave the plants some veg and flower and some bone meal. 

The close up pic is my female Lowryder/ Ak-47. its in a pot and I just gave it some bone meal. it gets direct sun for 7 hrs I think. 

The black thing is my water catcher, I dug a hole and put a trash bag in it. this rain were having will fill it up hopefully. 

I would appreciate some advice. Im still learning a lot about growing.


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Irie Hawaii said:


> All the plants are around 2 weeks old.
> 
> I got 3 random strains in the ground. I dug a hole in between big rocks put some perlight on the bottom and mixed the regular soil with compost and gave the plants some veg and flower and some bone meal.
> 
> ...


 
Nice grow braddah.You should make a journal and keep us updated. I would love to see a journal of plants grown outdoors in HI.

What kind of yeild you expecting? Its winter time right now so no more sunlight, only 11 hours a day at most, the plants might flower really fast right?

Oh ya and some advice on the lowryder/question haha:

Watch out for mold, in hawaii its hot and humid and I know for a fact that ak47/ all lowryders get mold really easy, so you might have to harvest prematurely before a big rain storm/south winds (cuz high humidity=mold)

Also, is that an autoflowering ak47 lowryder? OR just regular ak47 lowryder?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay islanders, I need your help here. If any of you island residents ordered seeds from a SeedBank in either Europe, Canada, or Aussieland, could you please PM me and tell me of your experience. I need to know if I can obtain some good quality seeds. I'm a "Backyard Botonist/Breeder grower" from the 70's. But I lost the seeds I had back then!

I want to create a seed that is resistant to Bud Rot! Because of all the rain here. All the plants that I grow that are dominate Idica, or Indica plants are suffering from some degree of Bud Rot. Look at my short season idicas!!!!

I threw away close to 10 ounces of bud rot, and buds that were ruined from 'mealy bugs'!!! I have got to get that action to come to a close, and the only way I can do that is start breeding strains perfect for our sub-tropical climate! Though I'm only using "Bag seeds" currently to grow, and my expectations aren't to are really low. Not just because I'm using "Bag seeds". The breeder of these seeds I'm using was a total fuckup!!!! A breeder must test their strains for many,many growing cycles before they release their products. Second generation of these indica seeds are terrible, no continuity at all with their products....assholes!!!!


----------



## milroy (Nov 30, 2008)

use B.T. as a spray every couple weeks until a few weeks before harvest.
Safer makes it called Caterpilar Killer.
Mix some with some Vaseline and put it around the stalk.
Nothing else should be touching the ground or other vegitation.
Feel your pain.
and Grow Sativa.


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

You gotta grow sativa. But if your looking for a more couchlock/pain killer healing kind of weed then you need indica. But indica does bad outdoors in HI. You need to grow some indoors if you need indica. Otherwise, grow some monster satvas outside!

Btw, atttiude seedbank is good for seeds, also, seed boutique has the best prices. Dr chronic seedbank is also good I hear. Just google any one of them, and youll get results. I would reccomend kc brains 33 as a grow for hawaii, its a big sativa, very mold resistant. Also arjan's haze #1, I heard its a huge sativa, and I am pretty sure its mold resistant too.

Or just look around the seedbanks, you might find a indica/sativa with decent mold resistance, you never know, just research around brah.


----------



## milroy (Nov 30, 2008)

My aloha sativa this year.
3lbs +
No mold


----------



## craca102 (Dec 1, 2008)

tweach1 said:


> You gotta grow sativa. But if your looking for a more couchlock/pain killer healing kind of weed then you need indica. But indica does bad outdoors in HI. You need to grow some indoors if you need indica. Otherwise, grow some monster satvas outside!
> 
> Btw, atttiude seedbank is good for seeds, also, seed boutique has the best prices. Dr chronic seedbank is also good I hear. Just google any one of them, and youll get results. I would reccomend kc brains 33 as a grow for hawaii, its a big sativa, very mold resistant. Also arjan's haze #1, I heard its a huge sativa, and I am pretty sure its mold resistant too.
> 
> Or just look around the seedbanks, you might find a indica/sativa with decent mold resistance, you never know, just research around brah.


There's a lot of good seedbank out there, but have any of you Hawaii growers ordered from them and got your seeds?

I would be getting seeds right now, just haven't found anyone who has got them delivered to them here in HI.

Found a few mold resistant strains for growing outdoors on a few sites, just gotta find the bookmarks. Man a huge pant budding and it rains and it doesn't have any bud rot, now that's the strain I want.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 1, 2008)

oahu here. nirvana seeds, cannibusseeds.com, seedsman. joint. doctorseeds, i've ordered from them all and have recived all my seeds.


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 1, 2008)

hoooly shit milroy, nice plant there! and it looks like it wasnt even getting direct sunlight! hot damn thats insane, What strain is that bra?


----------



## milroy (Dec 2, 2008)

I get seeds from attitude. It was in the freebee pack so im not sure what it is. You are right about the sun. It had a house in the way all a.m. I do move indica outside all year. The minute you see any mold, just cut it down. Aloha


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ordered from nirvana seeds a few months ago. skunk-1 and some kush but i have got all kinds from them. I take a few pics soon I have a little girl that is ripe like a mango and is coming down soon. Aloha


----------



## Cheshireplant (Dec 2, 2008)

i got seeds from pick and mix

one of the ones i got is "the church" from green house
it is supposed to be mold proof
it is just a seedling now it won't be going out for a month or so


----------



## craca102 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> i got seeds from pick and mix
> 
> one of the ones i got is "the church" from green house
> it is supposed to be mold proof
> it is just a seedling now it won't be going out for a month or so


Gotta keep us updated on that one. Looks promising on Dope Seeds . Also got A.M.S the Anti-Mold Strain.

When fall of you ordered how did you pay for the seeds? Pre-paid credit gift cards like many people have suggested? or some other method?

Wat about sending to yourself or did you send it to a friend?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Dec 2, 2008)

ordered to my home with my credit card,
and i will keep everyone up to date on the church
i also have arjan's haze #3 going and Himalayan gold

there was a germination problem with the church seeds but the last one took


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 3, 2008)

its like one huge rajah! brahs, from experience, plant in march and harvest in sept! i got 2 lb yield of 1 plant. im growing inside until next feb when ill throw some hindu kush outdoors.


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 3, 2008)

I have one 'Flo' plant growing now and 3 other Ak47 strained seedlings although I grow indoor/outdoor on my lanai does anyone else do this?


----------



## craca102 (Dec 3, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> its like one huge rajah! brahs, from experience, plant in march and harvest in sept! i got 2 lb yield of 1 plant. im growing inside until next feb when ill throw some hindu kush outdoors.


Is that how much you got off that plant you had posted a while back? damn that's pretty dang good.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 3, 2008)

craca102 said:


> Is that how much you got off that plant you had posted a while back? damn that's pretty dang good.


yessa. on my profile theres a selection of pics. you have to navigate i guess to find it  trainwreck was the strain. vedged for only 4 months and yet it was 5 ft.


----------



## yancey (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this sounds sketch, but I was wondering if anybody on oahu could give me a clone/seed or 2 of a known strain? I'v just been using bagseed and ofcourse, I'm paranoid of buying online, figure il get ridicule, but if you anyone can help me out lmk, n thanks!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 4, 2008)

yancey are you med? I have some clones that have to go as i can only keep 5 for veg. 

some skunk, L3 and kush


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 4, 2008)

I stay by Manoa, I have a Flo plant I could get you a clone from, also is anyone interested in swapping clones just to get some variety in there grow box?


----------



## craca102 (Dec 4, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> yessa. on my profile theres a selection of pics. you have to navigate i guess to find it  trainwreck was the strain. vedged for only 4 months and yet it was 5 ft.



Trainwreck huh? Smoked some of that while I was up in Oregon for a while. Real stoney in my opinion, nice heavy body high.

where those pics at? can't seem to find them.

Dang ain't got no people on Maui to trade clones with. lol


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 4, 2008)

I jus found this thread and decided to sign up after just reading for the past couple months!

Grow all year round, IMO.... Since can, why not?

jus my 2 cents...

keep this thread alive!

Aloha!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 4, 2008)

GreenKine said:


> I stay by Manoa, I have a Flo plant I could get you a clone from, also is anyone interested in swapping clones just to get some variety in there grow box?




I say we get together and swap clones or seed maybe have a thing where we all can swap maybe a sunday in a disclosed place. has anyone else done this before?

Cheshireplant -you mean four 

well yes four but three are for flower but two end up being the new clones so 5 is what i use I pick the best out and clone it for next time. 
it gives me a few good buds a month again and again.


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 4, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> I say we get together and swap clones or seed maybe have a thing where we all can swap maybe a sunday in a disclosed place. has anyone else done this before?


we should try to set something up maybe, anyone have some good seeds for trade or sale?


----------



## yancey (Dec 4, 2008)

aww can somebody still hook me up?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so I think Im going to do it lets say today at that magic time ya that time! I will be cruzing top of diamond head look out the one where everyone parks. Hit me up if you want to go there I'll have 10 seeds to trade and lets see what happens maybe we all will get some cool seeds then we can set up a clone exchange.


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 4, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Ok so I think Im going to do it lets say today at that magic time ya that time! I will be cruzing top of diamond head look out the one where everyone parks. Hit me up if you want to go there I'll have 10 seeds to trade and lets see what happens maybe we all will get some cool seeds then we can set up a clone exchange.


  I was in class during the majic time, maybe we can set another majical time or we could congregate @ or outside of Holy Smokes  ...lemme know


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 4, 2008)

craca102 said:


> Trainwreck huh? Smoked some of that while I was up in Oregon for a while. Real stoney in my opinion, nice heavy body high.
> 
> where those pics at? can't seem to find them.
> 
> Dang ain't got no people on Maui to trade clones with. lol


once my baby which is doing good is about 3 weeks older ill be able to take a clone or two. where u at on maui?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 4, 2008)

here are some pics of my plant that you guys was looking for.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 4, 2008)

I say we make a day of trading all things. like say we chose a day then before that day we say where its going to be. we'll call it a POT luck day could be fun.


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 4, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> I say we make a day of trading all things. like say we chose a day then before that day we say where its going to be. we'll call it a POT luck day could be fun.


sounds well thought out...I don't know what I really have to trade besides some clones and a few seeds, but I'm down for the POT luck


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 4, 2008)

next vaca ill head over alamoana  hit up diamond head too


----------



## kkday (Dec 4, 2008)

huzit everybody i know this isnt the newbie area but i have been lerking for about a month and now i have to jump in on this. i was turned on to this site by *Lehua96734 *who is my aunty. its me Ona.

i have been growing for a long time out doors now from the back of my house to the hills to the neighbor hood park just to se how big it wuld get (it flowered got about 7" then someone up rooted it. started from seed in the ground) i have only used bag seeds and after growing about the 5th generations of the same strane i knew the strane like the back of my hand till we tented the house and i found out it killed all my seeds. any way...

now i live in a area where i have to grow gurrila style so i can crop. i have a few spots right now that i havent used yet i will be using GPS and a "set and forget" mentallity just going to plant starters, weed out males, and harvest. i will be using polmer crystals for water conservation. the problem i have is getting the starters up in the mountains i like to let them get to about 4"-7" but it poses a problem for me being that i will only be able to take about 4 or 5 at a time and its a 2 hour hike.

i was thinking about using a container like a arizona green tea can to start the starters in hoping i can fit at least 10 in my bag. a friend of mine said when he growing in palau him and his father used to start them in peat moss and get them about 8 inches then pull off the pot and shake the dirt out and bunch 10 of the starters together and wrap them in news paper like in a cone shape to protect the leaves and stuff then load there back packs and hike them up like that. sounds kind of to ruff of a style for me. but if i fine no other better way thats how it will be done..

any ideas? experiences?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 4, 2008)

use a small cup or small pot after you germinate the seeds and the roots are about 1-2 inches long and just throw it into potting soil and let that sit in your window till its 4 inches tall then you can carry out your plan which sounds pretty good of putting it out into the wild with the water pellets. make sure to weed those males out sooner than later. good plan other wise. maybe grow inddors till about a foot tall. simple suggestion


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 5, 2008)

I always wanted to get a network to get a hold of seeds and clones locally! This can be awesome. I have nothing to trade but im willing to buy! .. let me know..anyone on the eastside?


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 5, 2008)

I've seen a carrying backpack like thing with shelves, that held red dixie cups with 3 inch plants in them, I think it carries 12 or so, built from the older military backpack steel frames. (the new ones are high strength plastic) other than that my friend carried his up in the mountains in a milk crate.


----------



## craca102 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would think what GreenKine said is the best bet. Get a large hiking backpack and see what you can do with that. Other then that is gonna be difficult getting your girls to your plot.

You can always build a stadium like Puna Bud has suggested before. Just your regular household window screens or something like that, with some wood built into a box of a desired size. You can take the materials up with you, build it at your spot and start your seedlings/clones under the stadium. Keeps the bugs out and lets the sun in. You can keep them in you cups/small pots till then are the size you want then transplant them to your final spots.

Thats your best bet IMO. Carrying 3 inch plants for 2 hours without hurting them maybe a problem and if you have a lot and you have to make quite a few trips.

Maybe Puna Bud will hop in this thread and help ya out. Hes quite knowledgeable in guerilla tactics for Oahu and Maui.

Shit on Oahu this weekend for some Holiday visiting. Shit superferry some clones back prob aint that hard, they don't search shit when checking your cars.

MauiChronic808, I'm upcountry. Still planning out next long seasons grow and finding strains I want to grow next year.


----------



## oahugrown (Dec 5, 2008)

my best suggestion (how i do it everytime) for geting starters into the mountains is to use a red or clear dixie(plastic) cups to start your seeds/clones. use a nail to poke holes in the bottoms of the cups 4 water to drain. then when there ready to go just place another cup thats empty right over the top of the cup/starter and tape it togethor with a strong tape, then stack them in a backpack so they dont wiggle around at all and you should be able to get them in with no problems or deaths. if you want to grow them larger just use larger plastic or foam cups, best part, there cheap. Another tip I could tell you Ona is that it would be a very good idea to use some sort of nutrients, they will make you plants way healthier and make them grow faster,also helps with larger harvests. I recommend foxfarms but there are many others. Another thing to get is a ph meter, it is very neccessary although most people dont use them in hawaii, if the ph is too high or too low the plants wont even absorb what your giving them. if you got any other questions id be happy to help if I can.


----------



## yancey (Dec 5, 2008)

mean! im surprised the sn oahugrown wasnt already taken! heh


----------



## craca102 (Dec 5, 2008)

oahugrown said:


> my best suggestion (how i do it everytime) for geting starters into the mountains is to use a red or clear dixie(plastic) cups to start your seeds/clones. use a nail to poke holes in the bottoms of the cups 4 water to drain. then when there ready to go just place another cup thats empty right over the top of the cup/starter and tape it with a strong tape, then stack them in a backpack so they dont wiggle around at all and you should be able to get them in with no problems or deaths. if you want to grow them larger just use larger plastic or foam cups, best part, there cheap.



Thats exactly what I was thinking. Just have something semi-hard covering the tops and keep them from moving around and you should be good.

Ahh Dixie cups!!! So many uses.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 5, 2008)

OK so if everyone is down for the Potluck then lets do it.

Ill set up a list of everyone thats down if you pm me, and once we choose a date and time I'll send it to everyone 

How do we choose a place?

I say it be a trade kind of thing so there is no one selling anything but trade what ever green for green or green for seed clones for clones you get it. 

if you guys have some thoughts on how to do this lets here it.


----------



## craca102 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd be so down for that. Too bad won't be on O'ahu when ya guys do it.

I also love how Hawaii guys are up at 12:30 AM posting on the forums. Gotta love it.

Off to smoke a bowl and pass da fuck out.


----------



## kkday (Dec 5, 2008)

oahugrown said:


> my best suggestion (how i do it everytime) for geting starters into the mountains is to use a red or clear dixie(plastic) cups to start your seeds/clones. use a nail to poke holes in the bottoms of the cups 4 water to drain. then when there ready to go just place another cup thats empty right over the top of the cup/starter and tape it togethor with a strong tape, then stack them in a backpack so they dont wiggle around at all and you should be able to get them in with no problems or deaths. if you want to grow them larger just use larger plastic or foam cups, best part, there cheap. Another tip I could tell you Ona is that it would be a very good idea to use some sort of nutrients, they will make you plants way healthier and make them grow faster,also helps with larger harvests. I recommend foxfarms but there are many others. Another thing to get is a ph meter, it is very neccessary although most people dont use them in hawaii, if the ph is too high or too low the plants wont even absorb what your giving them. if you got any other questions id be happy to help if I can.


There we go that's a very good idea with the cups. As for the nutrients I always fertalize as for fox farms I have seen alot of recomendations on there products but is it formulated for herb or is it just a general fertalizer. How's shipping to Hawaii any one order from them localy?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 5, 2008)

there all there she is a cool chick to i know her very well. as much as i would love to buy from her all the time online is the way to go for nutes there abut 1/2 the price so maybe buy a little to hold you over and buy the bulk from online thats what i do when i need nutes


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 5, 2008)

Yancey lets hook up today what you up to I say we burn one down at ????


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 5, 2008)

hey Ona, told you this site was the the best. alot of really good help. welcome Baby.


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea the Kahala lady, she is real cool, she hooked me up with my second hydro kit, which is now in peices. but anyway I just ordered some of the neoprene clonign discs from here the other day. she said they sell out pretty quickly, I guess alot of people are clonging on Oahu?


----------



## yancey (Dec 6, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Yancey lets hook up today what you up to I say we burn one down at ????


heh, I wish! I been working! my place wants me afternoon weekends so its shitty, plus i dont have buds ready right now!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 6, 2008)

now worries I had a fatty for us Ya i have to work from 8am to midnight on saturday maybe another day Aloha


----------



## yancey (Dec 6, 2008)

aww you make me cry Hawaiian Kind!


----------



## milroy (Dec 6, 2008)

for transport - wet a towel and lay it on the ground. uproot your cuttings and make a line of them so the tops are only sticking out of the towel. Fold the bottom of the towel up over the roots and roll up the towel.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 6, 2008)

craca102 said:


> I would think what GreenKine said is the best bet. Get a large hiking backpack and see what you can do with that. Other then that is gonna be difficult getting your girls to your plot.
> 
> You can always build a stadium like Puna Bud has suggested before. Just your regular household window screens or something like that, with some wood built into a box of a desired size. You can take the materials up with you, build it at your spot and start your seedlings/clones under the stadium. Keeps the bugs out and lets the sun in. You can keep them in you cups/small pots till then are the size you want then transplant them to your final spots.
> 
> ...


hey nice me too i just bought some hindu kush i was thinking about getting a few other not too well known strains for a couple experiments


----------



## craca102 (Dec 10, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> hey nice me too i just bought some hindu kush i was thinking about getting a few other not too well known strains for a couple experiments


What kind of experiments you planning?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got a hold of some "hulk." lol.. anyone hear of it? I thought it was funny when my cuzn told me. We both looked at it and said, " hoo mean ah?!".. haha.. I used an apple for first time yesterday and i gotta say its my favorite way to go now!!!! anyone try it and like it too?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 10, 2008)

craca102 said:


> What kind of experiments you planning?


just ordered some northern lights aswell. my plant now is 5 weeks old or 4. i smoked weed last weekend and im being drug tested monthly and have a test in like 3 weeks. im fearing but it was worth it. i hadnt in 3 months before that  so ive been running and sweating and drinking it out. i think im clean by now.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 10, 2008)

This girl is from a bagseed i germed in October. Small kine  for the newyear!!


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 10, 2008)

... I was messing around and tried my hand at cloning so heres my first successfull clone... Shes less than an inch and has been flowering! .. Did it in pure perlite.. now shes in soil.

(cant see it clearly here) but i just put her in 24 hr light today. ill try and take a clearer pic later.. 

Alohas.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 10, 2008)

Mauichronic808, i did the same thing on 4th of july. I never smoked for almost a year beforehand, I had 3 weeks to detox naturally and did a random at my job... i was really worried but i came out neg... I just drank lots of water and sweated hard everyday! ... my friend who burns steadily buys fake piss and passes his randoms fine..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 11, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> Mauichronic808, i did the same thing on 4th of july. I never smoked for almost a year beforehand, I had 3 weeks to detox naturally and did a random at my job... i was really worried but i came out neg... I just drank lots of water and sweated hard everyday! ... my friend who burns steadily buys fake piss and passes his randoms fine..


sweet my friend was a chronic and had a test 5 days after he had been burning the herb daily and came out neg so i should be good. im a heavy sweater and i do sports so im hoping for the best


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 11, 2008)

GreenKine said:


> I've seen a carrying backpack like thing with shelves, that held red dixie cups with 3 inch plants in them, I think it carries 12 or so, built from the older military backpack steel frames. (the new ones are high strength plastic) other than that my friend carried his up in the mountains in a milk crate.


that is crazy! How many starters/clones are lost during the hike in the the site? But it is also the way I use to do it when I first started too. Best thing is to start your seeds by s stream where your grow site will be. If done right you should be able to put enough wood in a backpack with nails, latches, & screen. You then build a screened in box the size of two shoe boxes side by side. Small enough to hide, sturdy enough to keep critters out while starters sprout.

Hey, if any of you braddhas live Big Island, I'd be into trading clones/seeds too!?


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 11, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> that is crazy! How many starters/clones are lost during the hike in the the site? But it is also the way I use to do it when I first started too. Best thing is to start your seeds by s stream where your grow site will be. If done right you should be able to put enough wood in a backpack with nails, latches, & screen. You then build a screened in box the size of two shoe boxes side by side. Small enough to hide, sturdy enough to keep critters out while starters sprout.
> 
> Hey, if any of you braddhas live Big Island, I'd be into trading clones/seeds too!?


i never built anythign to protect it but back in indiana when me and my buddy used to outdoor grow we would carry them in this way, we would lose about 1/3 to random incidents and another 1/3 would maybe be male but that left us with about 2/5 female but it was worth the 4 or 5 hikes to take or crop in.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 11, 2008)

GreenKine said:


> i never built anythign to protect it but back in indiana when me and my buddy used to outdoor grow we would carry them in this way, we would lose about 1/3 to random incidents and another 1/3 would maybe be male but that left us with about 2/5 female but it was worth the 4 or 5 hikes to take or crop in.


I was the same way with lost starters too. I don't care how you pack them in, you're gonna lose your fair share. If you have to spend a good two and a half to three hours hiking to your site. You better your chances of not getting ripped off!

Many moons ago I use to live on the North Shore(Sunset Beach). So of course I needed an "avenue of revenue"(grow site). So I'd have my roommate drop me off at the top of Pupukea Hts. I would then spend the next three hours walking in total darkness back towards Velsyland over the mountain tops. I even would have to creep by a military camp installation up there in the darkness too. Trying to be stealth with a back pack & dog wasn't easy, and yes I lost my fair share of starters to this method.
It became so much easier, and made so much more sense to build a grow box(stadium)on location. That same backpack would now easily pack small slender piece of measured wood to frame the stadium. Screen roll cut to size,from Home Depot, and a few nails & latches and away you go. Oh yeah, it's easy to use those flat starter pet moss disk(forgot proper name)too in your stadium. Do it this way, I promise almost 100% success!
To make a guerilla grow successful, especially on Oahu. It is my opinion that you should spend hours hiking into your site on this island. Unless you wanna be crazy, as I have gone that route too! On Oahu one year I planted right next to the water tower in Mokuleia(near Army Beach)! But it was only good for one year because we tapped right into water tower(water plants & take showers) near harvest time. It left the most incredible lush site for that area, and made my op stand out like "dogs balls". Combine that with the tradewinds with "skunk" blowing in them. A good combo for ripoffs to come curiously investigate. My preference back in the day was to grow far away as you can from any populated area. The more inconvenient your hike into grow site, the better your chances for a good harvest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkday (Dec 11, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> I was the same way with lost starters too. I don't care how you pack them in, you're gonna lose your fair share. If you have to spend a good two and a half to three hours hiking to your site. You better your chances of not getting ripped off!
> 
> Many moons ago I use to live on the North Shore(Sunset Beach). So of course I needed an "avenue of revenue"(grow site). So I'd have my roommate drop me off at the top of Pupukea Hts. I would then spend the next three hours walking in total darkness back towards Velsyland over the mountain tops. I even would have to creep by a military camp installation up there in the darkness too. Trying to be stealth with a back pack & dog wasn't easy, and yes I lost my fair share of starters to this method.
> It became so much easier, and made so much more sense to build a grow box(stadium)on location. That same backpack would now easily pack small slender piece of measured wood to frame the stadium. Screen roll cut to size,from Home Depot, and a few nails & latches and away you go. Oh yeah, it's easy to use those flat starter pet moss disk(forgot proper name)too in your stadium. Do it this way, I promise almost 100% success!
> To make a guerilla grow successful, especially on Oahu. It is my opinion that you should spend hours hiking into your site on this island. Unless you wanna be crazy, as I have gone that route too! On Oahu one year I planted right next to the water tower in Mokuleia(near Army Beach)! But it was only good for one year because we tapped right into water tower(water plants & take showers) near harvest time. It left the most incredible lush site for that area, and made my op stand out like "dogs balls". Combine that with the tradewinds with "skunk" blowing in them. A good combo for ripoffs to come curiously investigate. My preference back in the day was to grow far away as you can from any populated area. The more inconvenient your hike into grow site, the better your chances for a good harvest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yup i used to have to hike all my water in (8 gallons) for about a 45 min hike in a hiking pack lined with a trash bag to a 15 gal. resavore hidden in a cave that had a water timer and drip system hooked up to it. but i was 15-16 and had all the time and energy in the world.

now i got a crazy ass remote spot with the trail head right behine my friends house with a easy hike but long. we will be doing a starter area and be making a "dry box" like set up thanks to you guys.

how soon can i start to germ my seeds with out getting stuck in between seasons. i like um grow big. when does the light change for us??


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 12, 2008)

kkday said:


> yup i used to have to hike all my water in (8 gallons) for about a 45 min hike in a hiking pack lined with a trash bag to a 15 gal. resavore hidden in a cave that had a water timer and drip system hooked up to it. but i was 15-16 and had all the time and energy in the world.
> 
> now i got a crazy ass remote spot with the trail head right behine my friends house with a easy hike but long. we will be doing a starter area and be making a "dry box" like set up thanks to you guys.
> 
> how soon can i start to germ my seeds with out getting stuck in between seasons. i like um grow big. when does the light change for us??


I'm constantly planting seeds. My methods adapt to the time of year I start my seeds and what size I want my plants to be to. My wife does he starters upon my request. The past couple days I've been transplanting seedlings to grow bags. Once that's done, I request my wife to get more seedlings going. In Puna I have prime growing conditions in my opinion. I think my greatest asset growing in Puna is the vastness of this area. I'm no longer focused on ripoffs & cops anymore. I can now put 95% of my energy towards my plants. I use to be a nervous wreck growing on Oahu because of those two facts alone. Here I find tranquility growing in Puna too! Sorry to ramble on...I'm a bit "bobo" right now!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 12, 2008)

kkday said:


> There we go that's a very good idea with the cups. As for the nutrients I always fertalize as for fox farms I have seen alot of recomendations on there products but is it formulated for herb or is it just a general fertalizer. How's shipping to Hawaii any one order from them localy?


what kind of nutes are you using? Here on the Big Island, I see Foxfarms products everywhere. You gotta have them on Oahu?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 13, 2008)

Puna, those stories are crazy! Ah, Old school, i would guess you were cropping in the country in the 70's or 80's. got any more?

Anyway, my question to you is are you putting those seedlings straight outdoor or are you vegging in a light system indoor?


----------



## kkday (Dec 13, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> what kind of nutes are you using? Here on the Big Island, I see Foxfarms products everywhere. You gotta have them on Oahu?


 
yeah every one says kahala hydro got fox farms.

i have had used fish emulsion chicken manuare threw the whole grow from veg. to flower

i had good results with miracle grow to veg just some water sulable for grass like 25-0-0

then scotts superbloom not sure the n-p-k but it gave me fat buds on some little plants


----------



## kkday (Dec 13, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm constantly planting seeds. My methods adapt to the time of year I start my seeds and what size I want my plants to be to. My wife does he starters upon my request. The past couple days I've been transplanting seedlings to grow bags. Once that's done, I request my wife to get more seedlings going. In Puna I have prime growing conditions in my opinion. I think my greatest asset growing in Puna is the vastness of this area. I'm no longer focused on ripoffs & cops anymore. I can now put 95% of my energy towards my plants. I use to be a nervous wreck growing on Oahu because of those two facts alone. Here I find tranquility growing in Puna too! Sorry to ramble on...I'm a bit "bobo" right now!


 
i just started a few a month ago and they get like 5" then flower. thats to small i will get like 2 grams a plant dry weight


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 14, 2008)

holy shit 2 grams! haha. Yah, nice we can grow all year round! I have a sprout thats only on its second node and its been like 4 weeks! lol...Right now im just sitting on some sweet crip and blazing and getting my seeds ready for april!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 14, 2008)

kkday said:


> i just started a few a month ago and they get like 5" then flower. thats to small i will get like 2 grams a plant dry weight


the secret is, and and It was Craca too who was curious about my short season stretch. I attribute it to my constant use of Nitrogen to varying degrees during the grow. I was constantly hearing from other growers that their plants during short season only gave them a quarter, to a half ounce per dried per plant. My 90 day wonders usually give me about anywhere from an ounce to two and half ounces per plant...dried!

This may sound weird, but I also have what I term my magic spot on my property. I don't know if it gets maximum sun, or if it's a gravity thing or what. But every cannabis plant I grow in this particular area grows plants super big! I just can't explain it. But I currently have a plant there that I just put a few weeks back. It has almost doubled in height! Let me post a pic of it,...if I have. Just use Nitrogen at every watering, you should be okay!


----------



## kkday (Dec 14, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> the secret is, and and It was Craca too who was curious about my short season stretch. I attribute it to my constant use of Nitrogen to varying degrees during the grow. I was constantly hearing from other growers that their plants during short season only gave them a quarter, to a half ounce per dried per plant. My 90 day wonders usually give me about anywhere from an ounce to two and half ounces per plant...dried!
> 
> This may sound weird, but I also have what I term my magic spot on my property. I don't know if it gets maximum sun, or if it's a gravity thing or what. But every cannabis plant I grow in this particular area grows plants super big! I just can't explain it. But I currently have a plant there that I just put a few weeks back. It has almost doubled in height! Let me post a pic of it,...if I have. Just use Nitrogen at every watering, you should be okay!


i will try that as a experment right now with about 10 seeds. 5 i will nitro. out and the other 5 will will just grow as i do (no nutrients till 4 inches)

so you found your "G" spot. nice there really stealth there as well.


----------



## greenacres (Dec 14, 2008)

looks like partly some natural stretch going on there they have to grow big to get to the light, Great for outdoors if nice and private ! Also sounds like you got the nutes dialed in good work keep it up !! Maui No Ka Oi !!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 15, 2008)

> i will try that as a experment right now with about 10 seeds. 5 i will nitro. out and the other 5 will will just grow as i do (no nutrients till 4 inches)
> 
> so you found your "G" spot. nice there really stealth there as well.


hold it up cowboy! Don't bomb your seedlings with Nitro! I wouldn't water directly with Nitro at all for a few weeks. But you can mist your plant leafs with a Nitro in a spray bottle. It 's a touch and go kinda thing until you get totally comfortable & knowledgeable with the strain you are using. Once you have transplanted your babies into bigger pots then you can proceed to start using nitrogen with every watering, or every other watering. Start of diluting a gallon of water with one teaspoon nitrogen fert. As long as the tips of the leaves aren't burning you'll be okay!

God luck!


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 15, 2008)

I just harvested my short season effort! OG Kush (abusive cut) clones put outside for 4 weeks ... I was prompted to take most of it the day before this last storm hit... a lingering low that has been blowing wind and rain from the south for 4 days straight!
I was able to pollinate the bottoms of 2 of the ogs ... One with Purple Kush (The PK daddy is incredible) and the other with Mango Kush.. Crossing my fingers on getting some good beans from there.... Still waiting on a Black Domina male to flower.. maybe I can find some new og flower growth to hit with that!

I've been trying to fan dry my medicine but this humidity from the storm system has been counter productive... It sure seems to be curing nicely but its been several days of going from crispy to moist.. 

Sheck


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 15, 2008)

pollinating the bottoms eh? .. Main harvest some sensi and finish off the rest of the plant for seeds! I gotta say its brilliant!

btw, got any beans to spare.. um i mean share?.. nah j/k.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 15, 2008)

Aloha Hawaii growers- 

so here is the deal with the POTluck.

I have looked into a few things and I think the safe way would to have it on private land. if we do it on public land we would have to be very careful as to where we do it. If it is a small group of oahu people I have a few plans for where we can do it and if its more then say 20 we need to plan something bigger. 

If you would like to join the POTluck then pm me and when we set a date time and place I will pm you back. Also if you have any cool ideas please let us know. Its going to be kind of like a trading thing we dont want people selling but what you do is not up to us so just be careful. so far the date is looking like the sunday after xmas the 28th but we can all figure out that soon.

please PM so I can get a List going and when we have 10 or more people We will set a date, time and place. 

Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 15, 2008)

lucky oahu growers... if theres ever a maui POTluck be sure to fill me in.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 15, 2008)

Well so far we have a few people ready but we want at least 10 before we set the date. I will do a maui one if this one takes off. I have a lot of good friends there. Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 15, 2008)

i can't wait although i just have 'Flo' seedlings @ the moment


----------



## kkday (Dec 15, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> hold it up cowboy! Don't bomb your seedlings with Nitro! I wouldn't water directly with Nitro at all for a few weeks. But you can mist your plant leafs with a Nitro in a spray bottle. It 's a touch and go kinda thing until you get totally comfortable & knowledgeable with the strain you are using. Once you have transplanted your babies into bigger pots then you can proceed to start using nitrogen with every watering, or every other watering. Start of diluting a gallon of water with one teaspoon nitrogen fert. As long as the tips of the leaves aren't burning you'll be okay!
> 
> God luck!


its only a experiment i will cut the ratios down and see. i belive that these plants wont get any bigger than 7" then start full on budding

im going to start some in early march as well and let them sex then they shuld go right back in to veg. state and grow out and get bushy.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheckster said:


> I just harvested my short season effort! OG Kush (abusive cut) clones put outside for 4 weeks ... I was prompted to take most of it the day before this last storm hit... a lingering low that has been blowing wind and rain from the south for 4 days straight!
> I was able to pollinate the bottoms of 2 of the ogs ... One with Purple Kush (The PK daddy is incredible) and the other with Mango Kush.. Crossing my fingers on getting some good beans from there.... Still waiting on a Black Domina male to flower.. maybe I can find some new og flower growth to hit with that!
> 
> I've been trying to fan dry my medicine but this humidity from the storm system has been counter productive... It sure seems to be curing nicely but its been several days of going from crispy to moist..
> ...


come on "sheck", let's see some pics of this harvest? Sounds good, and you're teasing us brah without pics!?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Dec 16, 2008)

i will wait to hear how the first one goes, but i like the idea


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 16, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Hawaii growers-
> 
> so here is the deal with the POTluck.
> 
> ...


Brah,

What, all you guys still live at home with your folks? Why hasn't one of you Oahu guys offered up your own home for your pot luck? I can only think of two reasons, and I hope I'm not right Either you guys are all youngsters, or have no "aloha Spirit" towards your fellow growers?
I"m not trying to put down anyone, and I don't want to be misunderstood either! I'm just trying to understand where you guys are coming from. If the growers of the Big Island called for such an event,several growers would step forward to offer up their residence/property for such an event. But it would be on the "down low".

a hui hou,

Puna Bud


----------



## Cheshireplant (Dec 16, 2008)

puna,

fair enough, but this also seems a little sketchy, we don't really know each other.
and even though i am a med grower, having a bunch of random growers over to my home would be stupid.
trading strains, clones, seeds... ect embodies aloha, but being stupid is just stupid.

but that's only how i feel.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 16, 2008)

cheshireplant,

I feel the same way. Its too sketchy. Off the subject but, how do i get a med card here on oahu? Does having a case of chronic shoulder pain qualify for it?


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 16, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> come on "sheck", let's see some pics of this harvest? Sounds good, and you're teasing us brah without pics!?


Okays I attached some pics..

1) OG female bottoms for seeding with Purple Kush, Mango Kush, and Black Domina pollen

2) Nice OG tip as I was trimming for move from dry to cure...

3) is a set of twins from one seed... The smaller one eventually got weak and had to be surgically removed 

4) Black Domina and Hogg females for crossing with Purple Kush and Mango Kush, and Black Domina pollen..


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 16, 2008)

This get together would be legitimate if everyone that attended had a Medical Marijuana card.. I wouldn't do it otherwise....
Also it would be a good idea to invite the ASA representative for Honolulu to legitimize the event even more.. 

With no co-ops or network set up here on the islands, there is no way for folks to share genetics that may be more effective for what ails them..


----------



## kkday (Dec 16, 2008)

Its sketch but I tell you what when it goes down and people get to know each other then we can be hooking up at someones hale. I'm mostly down for share and gain knolege of growing cuz up until now I learend by experience on my own. All this cloning stuff is all new and I have yet to do clones my self. Till now all I known is hermi seeds as the best option for a new grow.

And please no one be stupid and show up with a trunk of starters/clones just 1 or 2 please. I no like be on the 8 oclock news


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 16, 2008)

Aloha 

Ok so I was the one to start this talk of meeting/ Potluck and I wanted to do it for the reason like Kkday says. I just wanted to meet other med growers and swap clones and seeds so other med growers have something to start with and I have something new to grow. So I will do it at my house if there is no where else to do it but i was wishing some one with a large yard chimed in so we could have a good time outside. I have a good place but any more then 10 and we have to do it somewhere bigger. I am a med grower so im safe but if you attend your on your own and i dont care if your med or not, but we should be safe if it is on my property or someone else. How do I get in contact with the guy from ASA I would like to have them here for the event and I am going to have my doctors info for people who want to become a med grower.

So here are my Ideas and plans if I do it at my house.

All wear a green shirt- thanks KKday
All bring some type of smoke so we can all burn one at the start so all feel safe
Dont bring a excess of clones or seeds maybe max 10 each they go a long way. 
I will have some sort of grab bag for them so at least 2 of what you bring will go in there. If you dont have clones or seeds make something up like pipes or buds or shirts you choose just dont show up with nothing because thats what you will leave with. My friends at some local shops may be here and give out gift cards/ deals on growing items or books and info. So I know this sounds crazy and yes we all have the chance of getting busted so we all need to trust one another. We all also need to trust that what you bring is what you say it is. I have a lot of seed and extra things so if you need something I would be glad to share I just dont want to wast my time for some bag seed or males. I dont think we are at risk if we keep it cool and be smart.

Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 16, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha
> 
> Ok so I was the one to start this talk of meeting/ Potluck and I wanted to do it for the reason like Kkday says. I just wanted to meet other med growers and swap clones and seeds so other med growers have something to start with and I have something new to grow. So I will do it at my house if there is no where else to do it but i was wishing some one with a large yard chimed in so we could have a good time outside. I have a good place but any more then 10 and we have to do it somewhere bigger. I am a med grower so im safe but if you attend your on your own and i dont care if your med or not, but we should be safe if it is on my property or someone else. How do I get in contact with the guy from ASA I would like to have them here for the event and I am going to have my doctors info for people who want to become a med grower.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, I was just thinkin about what to do if I were to have no seeds or clones, but other items is a good idea. Also, someone should start collecting contact info so we can get a telephone ring set-up.


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 16, 2008)

aw damn, I wish I could join you guys, but im in california now, gonna be here for another 3 weeks. Have fun to all that are going.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 16, 2008)

video tape it or something ifeel like i need to be in this in spirit somehow.


----------



## yancey (Dec 16, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> video tape it or something ifeel like i need to be in this in spirit somehow.


You are a funny guy, newayz, I think it should just be up2 us to get numbers etc? i wouldnt feel comfortable bein on a list...


----------



## retuks (Dec 16, 2008)

fuck... idno wether or not to grow indoors or outside...

if i put my 5 inch plants outside right now, when do you think there gonna bud?

is indoors faster?? also, when u plant outside, do you keep them in their buckets? what about nutes? or is it all natural?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 17, 2008)

retuks said:


> fuck... idno wether or not to grow indoors or outside...
> 
> if i put my 5 inch plants outside right now, when do you think there gonna bud?
> 
> is indoors faster?? also, when u plant outside, do you keep them in their buckets? what about nutes? or is it all natural?


still have to water them with nutes outdoors. but they generally grow larger if you plant them in spring outside. i suggest it but growing indoors, you can control when it will flower.


----------



## retuks (Dec 17, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> still have to water them with nutes outdoors. but they generally grow larger if you plant them in spring outside. i suggest it but growing indoors, you can control when it will flower.


imean if i planted it right now. this weekend. somewhere in the koolaus


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone in the 808 have any males growing?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 17, 2008)

Irie Hawaii said:


> All the plants are around 2 weeks old.
> 
> I got 3 random strains in the ground. I dug a hole in between big rocks put some perlight on the bottom and mixed the regular soil with compost and gave the plants some veg and flower and some bone meal.
> 
> ...


 
Update?/Pics?


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 17, 2008)

retuks said:


> imean if i planted it right now. this weekend. somewhere in the koolaus


Right now is a bad time to plant brah. You will basically be starting out in low hour daylight, and they will gorw into longer and longer hours of daylight, it would be a weird grow man.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 17, 2008)

I need some Pollen.... anyone??


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 17, 2008)

retuks said:


> imean if i planted it right now. this weekend. somewhere in the koolaus


plant in feb or march or april. youll get a beast of a plant just keep her on the dl.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 17, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> I need some Pollen.... anyone??


where you at? i might have a boy on the way


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 17, 2008)

Ah, I stay Oahu.


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 17, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> I need some Pollen.... anyone??


damn I jus cut my male 'Flo' plant like 4 days ago had plenty of rip pollen sacks but i didnt save


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 17, 2008)

maui boi here. well when ever u catch da supa ferry over hit me up.


----------



## kkday (Dec 17, 2008)

damn i culd have used some polin too


but as far as the Potluck guys im sorry but i have to pass, my girl dosent think its a good idea and shes sceptacle. she dosent even like the idea of me growing againe. she sein Punas last harvest pic right befor the cut when he had them all lined up on the side of the house and told me if i get that deep she will leave me... little does she know this year is the year of the BEAST and im going to grow as many as i can cuz i got me a crazy gorrilla spot.
but im super intrested in the procedures there are to get a med card cuz my uncle smokes/eats (cookies) herb all the time for the every day pains and he grows for his stash. the last thing i wuld want to see is someone going down whos using for all the right reasons.

but if any one like meat one on one down the line to trade seeds LMK i got about 8 fem seeds and choke reg seeds all the same strane a strane that i have had for about 5 years, nice light color buds with bright orange hairs very dense and sticky indica dominated strain.

but if any one has a sativa male LMK i wana try cross a little more sativa


----------



## retuks (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont want a beast im growing sog. + its all indoor. outdoor sucks cuz the rain killed every1s bud not MINE!! ahaahahaha


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 18, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> maui boi here. well when ever u catch da supa ferry over hit me up.


Next time I go visit da fam ill definately try to hit you up.. I visit in Kahalui and Wailuku and usually stay in Kihei when i go. But we usually drive around the whole island everytime 

anyways. Thanks for sharing some aloha bro.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 18, 2008)

kkday said:


> damn i culd have used some polin too
> 
> 
> but as far as the Potluck guys im sorry but i have to pass, my girl dosent think its a good idea and shes sceptacle. she dosent even like the idea of me growing againe. she sein Punas last harvest pic right befor the cut when he had them all lined up on the side of the house and told me if i get that deep she will leave me... little does she know this year is the year of the BEAST and im going to grow as many as i can cuz i got me a crazy gorrilla spot.
> ...


 
...... bro, I will have some Master Kush soon to trade... you

interested?? .. btw... what kind of fem seeds you got? Also, I wouldn't 

mind getting a hold of some of yer bag seed too 

kkday, lemme know if you get a hold of some pollen too..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 18, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> Next time I go visit da fam ill definately try to hit you up.. I visit in Kahalui and Wailuku and usually stay in Kihei when i go. But we usually drive around the whole island everytime
> 
> anyways. Thanks for sharing some aloha bro.


alright sweet. sounds good man.


----------



## craca102 (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, Just chopped my male also. Didn't know what strain but would've had some pollen.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 18, 2008)

my plant i thought might be a boy still hasnt sexed yet and were into day 4 but by sat im definetly hoping for the sign.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 18, 2008)

hoping to get some pollen soon!......(crosses fingers


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> you mean four


you mean 24 on the Big Island!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 19, 2008)

tweach1 said:


> Right now is a bad time to plant brah. You will basically be starting out in low hour daylight, and they will gorw into longer and longer hours of daylight, it would be a weird grow man.



you're right "tweach1", it's weird alright I got plants that are chest high(i'm 6'3") and budding at this very moment?!?! To make things worse, they are short season and still growing!!!  Brah, that was the mind set of when I first started growing back in the 70's!!! At anytime you should be able to control the growth action of your girls! "Tweach1", ever heard of "black trash bags" from 'Glad'? Inexpensive, and they work wonders too, I've been using them since forever to control my flowering stage whenever! Never, say never!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 19, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> Does anyone in the 808 have any males growing?


if you don't have any males around. Your best option if you don't wanna stand out like a pair of "dog's balls", is to sacrifice one of your females. Just allow her to live out her glorious life. Near the final stage of these plants, females will seed themselves if given the chance. It's a "survival thing", with the plants. Try it you'll see it works!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 19, 2008)

i think he means to let your girl plant bud but not chop it down to harvest and just let it bud for like 16 weeks until it dies withthe buds on it and there will be seeds in the bud.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 19, 2008)

thats amazing stuff.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey KKday. next time in on the Windward side, come see Aunty. Got some mango and Leda Uno, some Hindu Kush, Big Bud and afew Hawiian Indica seeds. You know Aunty will share with 'ohana


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

I dusted my girl this morning..."Thank you uncle for the hookup!" (rubs hands together)


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> if you don't have any males around. Your best option if you don't wanna stand out like a pair of "dog's balls", is to sacrifice one of your females. Just allow her to live out her glorious life. Near the final stage of these plants, females will seed themselves if given the chance. It's a "survival thing", with the plants. Try it you'll see it works!!!


Im gonna have to try that one...


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 20, 2008)

Just make sure you remember what pollen you put where 

Working on getting some of the White Russian genetics now!


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 20, 2008)

Aloha all from the Big Island of Hawaii. How's everyone's crops coming along? I got a few girl's that are about 3 weeks into flowering. 6-7 weeks more left. I can't wait.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

Wassap maligs. Im about 4 weeks out. " Can't wait." -- I hear you bro. Im looking at her like 10x a day!! Arggggh.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

BTW Sheckster is legit.


----------



## milroy (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive grown these strains before and never seen purple leaves. Im pretty sure its mostly G13 but it could be Cheese, Jack or Sensi Star (lost track). Could it be the time of year, tons of rain and little sun over the last few weeks? or what???
Not complaining, but they haven't filled out. Maybe its just the short days??
Thanks


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

Whoa. Short days are definately here. You gonna have some nice stuff to smoke bro.


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 20, 2008)

What color are the stems and stalks on the purple you got there...??

The purple strain that I have exhibits purple stems and the main stalk is deep purple... buds come out dark purple too..... (this is the one you got pollen from jusrushfc!!! )
every plant from this strain has been purple everything except for the leaves... go figure


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

heres some close ups.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2008)

I dusted more of the Black Dominica on her. I did a little of the PK, but im saving it for some purp bagseed i was supposed to be getting soon!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 20, 2008)

i just got some hindu kush in the mail im still determining whether to grow now indoors or outdoors in the spring.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 21, 2008)

Sheckster said:


> Okays I attached some pics..
> 
> 1) OG female bottoms for seeding with Purple Kush, Mango Kush, and Black Domina pollen
> 
> ...


+ rep..(if i am even worthy to give it to you)... I just gotta say I take quality over quan any time.. Og Kush is some dank herb! Thanx again Sheckster.


----------



## LazyBurnout420 (Dec 21, 2008)

i live in oahu. i put mines in a pot about a month ago. and shes a female shes doing good shes not that big to


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 21, 2008)

LazyBurnout420 said:


> i live in oahu. i put mines in a pot about a month ago. and shes a female shes doing good shes not that big to


post pics!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 21, 2008)

i just smoked jah's tabaco leaf!


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 21, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> i just smoked jah's tabaco leaf!


awright..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 21, 2008)

i didnt know i could get high off of tabaco.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 22, 2008)

I knew a guy in elementary school who used to got teased that he got high off cigarettes.... I just imagined this guy taking a hit, holding it, choke choke. ahhh. lol


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 22, 2008)

i wasnt high just dizzy. home grow tbac ftw. damn drug testing...


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 22, 2008)

Sheckster said:


> Just make sure you remember what pollen you put where
> 
> Working on getting some of the White Russian genetics now!


.. is that White Widow x AK47?... I waited a week just to find out that the Master Kush I ordered is out of stock. So I figured its gonna be worth my while and get feminized Hawaiian Snow instead...  oh.. i cant wait for April!


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice dog Lehua gotta love those Rotties!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 22, 2008)

im getting some huge inica strains for outdoor grow '09. i got some hindu kush and some durban poison. any suggestions? im taking twilight into account aswell as charas.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 22, 2008)

Aloha All 
I have been working like a mad man sucks being a chef during the holidays I had 4 parties last week and 2 this week. I am still working on the POTluck just a little busy right now, but it will be soon and Im going to do it at my house. Here are a few quick shots of some bud I did in short season its a old school strain of orange bud.This was a little guy that grew strong after I thought it was dead and I gave up on it. turned out nice. wish I gave it more love for some bigger bud but it gave me 8 grams. 

ALOHA and *Mele Kalikimaka may it be Green *_Hawaiian Kind 
_


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 22, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha All
> I have been working like a mad man sucks being a chef during the holidays I had 4 parties last week and 2 this week. I am still working on the POTluck just a little busy right now, but it will be soon and Im going to do it at my house. Here are a few quick shots of some bud I did in short season its a old school strain of orange bud.This was a little guy that grew strong after I thought it was dead and I gave up on it. turned out nice. wish I gave it more love for some bigger bud but it gave me 8 grams.
> 
> ALOHA and *Mele Kalikimaka may it be Green *_Hawaiian Kind _


Nice little homegrown nuggz right there... btw, did you do a quick dry with the hair dryer right there?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 22, 2008)

no the hair dyer was for my shoes from all this dam rain we have been getting. I ride a motorcycle every where so I get wet some times. I hung them for a few day then put them in a jar for a week or two for curing.


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 22, 2008)

aloha hawaii growers. I ordered my first seeds fromm seed boutique about 5 days ago (says its still in packing department, damnit!). I got sativa seeds "sativa slang" heard it does good outdoors, and its a nice sativa too. Planning on planting pretty early maybe in about a month from now.

Its going to be a challange, growing outdoors on oahu is no easy feat when you cant grow in your backyard!

anybody else thinking about a outdoor grow this season?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 22, 2008)

tweach1 said:


> aloha hawaii growers. I ordered my first seeds fromm seed boutique about 5 days ago (says its still in packing department, damnit!). I got sativa seeds "sativa slang" heard it does good outdoors, and its a nice sativa too. Planning on planting pretty early maybe in about a month from now.
> 
> Its going to be a challange, growing outdoors on oahu is no easy feat when you cant grow in your backyard!
> 
> anybody else thinking about a outdoor grow this season?


Me!.... I got da beans now i just gotta find da spot!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 22, 2008)

i think we need a hawaiian grow competion followed by a POTluck to celebrate the harvests!


----------



## danthemann (Dec 22, 2008)

hawaiian kind thats a nice short season harvest you got!! i got mines growing in my backyard i wonder how much ill be getting off her shes already flowering and i know its a girl


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 23, 2008)

danthemann said:


> hawaiian kind thats a nice short season harvest you got!! i got mines growing in my backyard i wonder how much ill be getting off her shes already flowering and i know its a girl


tf? pics?...


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Dec 23, 2008)

Aloha , I justed started 5 "Crystal" Seeds and was wandering how they do outside? And any other Nute advice would be killa! I am so stoked Punabud told me about dis place. Two of them just shot out of the dirt today! And I got 8 diesal & 10 silverhaze going for the short season.Should be ready soon,and boy Im exited!! Can BigIsland host the POTluck this year?HEHE boyHaole


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 23, 2008)

ahhhm. pics??


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm trying to upload pics right now but for some reason it wont let me. It say I have to contact administrator. So I emailed just waiting for response.I have pictures posted in my Gallery at mp.com If you know that site and wanna look.


----------



## danthemann (Dec 23, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> tf? pics?...








shes really small and its my first grow. im growing her on this short season we have and shes already showing her sex. i need some help


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 23, 2008)

Look's good Dan but it wont get very big if I was you I would put that Girl under some 24 hour light for at least a few weeks it's going to give you a small bud maybe a hit if your lucky just put it under a few CFL's for a few weeks to give it some hight and then it can go back out side. If you caint bring it in then feed it some High N nutes so it grows more.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys I have some to share for the POTluck and if you like that one then you will love the one im picking in like two days it has some much sugar on it that every time I look at it I get sticky.


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 23, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> Me!.... I got da beans now i just gotta find da spot!


 
nice brah.

You stay oahu too right? Not easy finding a good grow spot here, especially on the leeward side.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 23, 2008)

tweach1 said:


> nice brah.
> 
> You stay oahu too right? Not easy finding a good grow spot here, especially on the leeward side.


 
das right! .. wassap tweach1!.. good luck in finding "da spot"--


----------



## danthemann (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Look's good Dan but it wont get very big if I was you I would put that Girl under some 24 hour light for at least a few weeks it's going to give you a small bud maybe a hit if your lucky just put it under a few CFL's for a few weeks to give it some hight and then it can go back out side. If you caint bring it in then feed it some High N nutes so it grows more.


 thanks man. im gonna feed it some fish emulsion tomorrow 5-1-1, what else would u recomend with high n?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Look's good Dan but it wont get very big if I was you I would put that Girl under some 24 hour light for at least a few weeks it's going to give you a small bud maybe a hit if your lucky just put it under a few CFL's for a few weeks to give it some hight and then it can go back out side. If you caint bring it in then feed it some High N nutes so it grows more.


^^yeah, what he said.


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Dec 23, 2008)

mauichronic808 we go burnnnn.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 23, 2008)

spakdacrip808 said:


> mauichronic808 we go burnnnn.


shooooots. where you stay


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 23, 2008)

danthemann said:


> thanks man. im gonna feed it some fish emulsion tomorrow 5-1-1, what else would u recomend with high n?



try some bat guano or I'm a fan of the fox farm nutes. I also like kelp and seaweed extracts.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawaiian Kine, where can I get some guano in the 808?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 23, 2008)

The store across from Kahala mall has it but I order mine online.


----------



## danthemann (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> The store across from Kahala mall has it but I order mine online.


 the hydroponics store?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawaiian kind said:


> The store across from Kahala mall has it but I order mine online.


Thanx bro.


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawaiian kind whats that store called?

Is is hydro-tech? thast all I came up with in a google search.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 23, 2008)

seems like some of you are having a hard time finding the proper nutes on Oahu? Do any of you make your own "grow mediums"? If so, I'm curious what you put in them. That's if you don't mind me asking? Why I ask, I see a lot of people using Perlite and vermiculite in their mediums. Good for drainage, but bad for so many other reasons! Besides, if you use either of these two items, it excludes you from being able to call your crop "organically grown". Word to the wise, if you're gonna do a 'guerilla grow', leave the perlite and vermiculite at home! It does nothing but makes your crop stand out like "dog's balls" from the sky! Instead of Perlite and vermiculite,try using Canadian Peat moss or coconut husk!


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, usually for Nitrogen i like to use cow shit, or chicken shit; which ever i can get my hands on at the time... i just thought how exotic it would be to use bat shit this go around!


----------



## grassified (Dec 24, 2008)

does peat moss work as well as perilite> I was thinking about getting ti for its water retention properties. what part peat moss do you mix with your medium puna? Like 10%? Or are you supposed to use a lot more?


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 24, 2008)

The hydroponics store on Waialae Ave across the street from Kahala Mall has some awesome soil and nutes. They have a bunch of Foxfarm products.. Mmm I have been using the Ocean Forest with complete satisfaction

They have bat guano.. two types... One is a high nitrogen and the other a high phosphorus..
The place is run by some super friendly hippies... Carmie is the owner..


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 24, 2008)

grassified said:


> does peat moss work as well as perilite> I was thinking about getting ti for its water retention properties. what part peat moss do you mix with your medium puna? Like 10%? Or are you supposed to use a lot more?


mix it three to one....that's the way I always do it. Hey, I was taught old school ways of the Hana Hippies. If you're a low-rent kinda grower use coconut husk & fiber. It's free and works good in a pinch. Plus all good guerilla grow site should have coconut husk there. Multi-uses for the coconut husk. It works good for a scrub green pad substitute, cleaning your guerilla cookware etc.. Plus it you have any kind of laceration on site coconut husk can be used as a stitch in a jungle pinch. No worries about sanitary issues while using a coconut husk either. Sorry, I'm rambling a bit, just finished my after lunch "phatty". As a matter of fact, I'm actually pretty "bobo"


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aloha and Mele Kalikimaka ia 'oe ame kou ohana apau loa.What a beauitful day in Hawaii nei we are having today. To all us "locals" and all those that LOVE the little plant from GOD, you all have a very Merrie and safe holiday. Please don't drink and drive, stay organic. Aloha Aunty


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

Mele Kalikimaka!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 24, 2008)

mele kalikimaka to all hope everyone has a happy green x mas. i leave tomroow night and its been pretty rainy so im scared to leave my baby outside for 10 days.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 24, 2008)

Hope every one has a Green christmas and may it be hau&#699;oli n&#257; maka 

Aunty love the stay safe quote I just lost a friend to Dunk driving 

Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 24, 2008)

I mix my own medium because I'm not a big fan of nutes in mine. I like to use soil and peat moss but I have been using the Coco teak and it has been great. I think if you do 3 parts coco to 1 part soil mix it would be great for outdoors. I think I may try this soon I'll let you know if I do. Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 24, 2008)

good news everyone! my plant that is 14' tall is a girl!!!! im so excited im just so sad i have to leave her tomorow for 10 days. hope things go well while im gone.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

I mix my own too. Always different though.. It always consist of the soil that is in the yard i am at (this time its really sandy), 1 bag of potting soil, perlite, mulch and I used egg shells this time.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

14' = fourteen feet?

or 

14" = fourteen inches?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 24, 2008)

inches sorry i got a little excited  she grows an inch everynight! shes crazy.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> inches sorry i got a little excited  she grows an inch everynight! shes crazy.


Nice.. Mines is like 4" right now. Found out shes a F and topped her right away!.. got her in 24/24 right now(out in the sun all day and under a little flourescent at night...I hope to put her outide to flower in a month!--man I wish mine grew 1"/nite!............ 14" eh? How big you gonna grow her?...


----------



## Cheshireplant (Dec 24, 2008)

i am beginning to think that this hawaii thread should be moved to the newbie area.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

I just hacked and jacked this thread cuz im bored and I wish it was long season so I can grow some trees like some of these pros!


----------



## grassified (Dec 24, 2008)

can you really grow big pot trees in hawaii? I mean liek those 10 foot 1 lb yeilding monsters. Because we dont get that much sunlight in the summer being on the equator. Like 12 hours tops. Have you guys ever seen monsters like that grown in HI?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have seen pics in hawaii, and it was definetly in hawaii, of a huge indica and bro they can yield much more than a pound. i had a pound of a plant 5 ft tall. ya i started flowering my girl at 11" so i just pray she stops growing soon and just focuses on her beautiful flowers. shes only got a little room left to grow. ill go measure her right now an she hows shes growing. she seems to be pulling a vertical growth for 2 nights and branch grow 1 night than 2 nights of vertical growth and the pattern continues. gotta love her. good idea about daylight then cfl at night man. how olds your baby girl?


----------



## milroy (Dec 24, 2008)

hello??????????????/


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 24, 2008)

that looks like a 70-30 sativa dominant monster!


----------



## grassified (Dec 24, 2008)

holy shit! strain!?!?!??!


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 24, 2008)

OMFG! rep+... Blast to the past..i got nostalgia of when i was a kid. My unlce used to grow like that back in the 80s. I cannot, I would be all para'z.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 25, 2008)

grassified said:


> can you really grow big pot trees in hawaii? I mean liek those 10 foot 1 lb yeilding monsters. Because we dont get that much sunlight in the summer being on the equator. Like 12 hours tops. Have you guys ever seen monsters like that grown in HI?


listen grassified, you can grow monsters here in Hawaii. Back in the 70's I had a crop outside my house once again that averaged 8 to 12 feet in height. They could have been even bigger too. But I didn't want my ego to risk my crop getting ripped off. On the other hand my immediate neighbor had 14 footers easily. But his shit could be seen from Highway!!! To put it bluntly, I was super pissed because of this move. But that's another story for another day!
But for the record 15 footers are can be obtained in the proper environment in Hawaii! Good luck!!!


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Dec 25, 2008)

kihei bound.where you from?


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Dec 25, 2008)

to everyone.i just found out who stole a plant of mine a while back.whats some good payback?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 25, 2008)

Cracks is automatic.


----------



## milroy (Dec 25, 2008)

Johnny Blaze


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 25, 2008)

up con 3. i had a seed sprout this morning of christmas. and a merry one to all. the other 2 cracked and i have to leave them outside for 10 days while im gone i hope theyre nice and large by the time i get back and not waterlogged by the rain up here.


----------



## grassified (Dec 25, 2008)

puna im kind of confused being an indoor growers and all. During the summer time we get like 12 hours of sunlight. and 12 hours of dark. How does this not put them into folowering immediatly? And how can they grow so big with such a small amount of sunlight?


----------



## greenacres (Dec 25, 2008)

seen 14 footers on maui its magical!!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great news Mauichronic808!!Hope she is a big fat wahine.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 25, 2008)

grassified said:


> puna im kind of confused being an indoor growers and all. During the summer time we get like 12 hours of sunlight. and 12 hours of dark. How does this not put them into folowering immediatly? And how can they grow so big with such a small amount of sunlight?


plants change when the light changes they dont automaticly know its 12/12 outside they change when it goes from 12/12 to something like 10/14 or something near that and thanks aunty! harvest around my birthday


----------



## kalama (Dec 26, 2008)

So hows everybodies plants holding up, since this second storm is coming our way. Escpecially us big island boiz, since we're getting hit the hardest. I guess its pay back since the first storm hit the oahu guys the hardest, and we didnt get much of shit.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 26, 2008)

Just planted three baby Hindus outside and praying for the best until I come home in 10 days


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Dec 26, 2008)

cracks hes gonna get


----------



## aod! (Dec 27, 2008)

did anyone else on oahu hate the blackout?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 27, 2008)

Me and da kids busted out the candles and flashlights and had a blast last night... too bad for my baby girl had her 24/24 light disturbed... arghhhhh!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 27, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> Me and da kids busted out the candles and flashlights and had a blast last night... too bad for my baby girl had her 24/24 light disturbed... arghhhhh!


do you grow medicinaly jusrushfc?


----------



## grassified (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah that power outage was ridiculous!!!


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 28, 2008)

mauichronic808 said:


> do you grow medicinaly jusrushfc?


Yes, why, doesn't everybody?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 28, 2008)

jus checkin ;P


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 28, 2008)

My plants are looking beautiful. Much needed rain here on the Big Island. Looking to harvest in 4-6 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 29, 2008)

Aloha All Did everyone have a GREEN holiday? Work just kicked my but for about ten days but now I'm back on easy street. Hey PUNA and you big Island folks I just got a sample from there and it was great nice work over there. Well its time for some well needed sleep. Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 29, 2008)

Aloha all. Ill be out in Hawaii soon...good chance ill never leave haha. hope to meet some of you while Im out there, and blaze a bit.

Peace, and Big Buds.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 29, 2008)

you big islanders can have some of our rain from over here haha  got any pics maligs?


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 29, 2008)

aloha all, auntys here. hope all had a safe and stony christmas. I'm excited because my 13" lowryder 2 is 30% amber tricks!! yea. hopefully tomorrow she will be ready. I wish I could take a picture, but she maynot be the pretties, but she does smell stony. 
I hve ordered some disel, and I had read on another site about this guys grow in a rubbermaid 33gal trash can. he had it out on his lanai, and he grew about 6 plants in it. he must have had real good sun cause the pictures were nice. thinking about doing this with the disel, kinda trying to hide it from my neighbor, kinda maha'oe her. what you guys think? sounds interesting, he had a rubbish bag inside , drilled choke holes in the bottem, filled 1/3 with his mixture, then put his babies in. at night he would put the lid on for dark. with the bag hanging out it looks normal so the neighbors have no clue.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 29, 2008)

Aunty, go do a grow journal! And as for not bieng the prettiest, das alright...main thing she burn


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 29, 2008)

amen brother. is a year of curing too much curing? is there such thing?


----------



## craca102 (Dec 29, 2008)

_Last edited by jusrushfc; Today at 02:31 PM. Reason: spelling error... cuz i was blind.



Hahaha yup. Cuz I was blind!!!

32-gal trash can sounds interesting. So its only filled 1/3 with soil mix and the plants grow inside but not out the top? Be hard to keep 6 plants inside the trash can.
_


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea, I wished I could remember where I had read that thread. The person painted the inside of the can white and then lined it with maylar. the rubbish bag hanging on the outside is to make it look legit. He did an auto grow so they were al small anyway. I am thinking ab out doing it maybe around march, when there is more sun.


----------



## craca102 (Dec 30, 2008)

lehua96734 said:


> Yea, I wished I could remember where I had read that thread. The person painted the inside of the can white and then lined it with maylar. the rubbish bag hanging on the outside is to make it look legit. He did an auto grow so they were al small anyway. I am thinking ab out doing it maybe around march, when there is more sun.


Now that is way cool. Reflective material on the inside with some short autoflowers makes total sense. And you could have maybe 2-3 harvests before the long season even ends maybe.


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Dec 30, 2008)

i wish i could find my camera cord for the computer.ive got a few mean sprouts.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 30, 2008)

cant wait to get home to see big mamma and the 3 babies


----------



## maligs808 (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't need to water today cuz of all this damn rain the Big Island been getting. At least I don't have to pack water. How's the weather on the other islands?


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 30, 2008)

maligs808 said:


> I don't need to water today cuz of all this damn rain the Big Island been getting. At least I don't have to pack water. How's the weather on the other islands?


 yup.. rained today.. so never need water em today... looks like another storm on Friday so the girls will be good for the week!


----------



## budy budman (Dec 30, 2008)

lehua96734 said:


> Yea, I wished I could remember where I had read that thread. The person painted the inside of the can white and then lined it with maylar. the rubbish bag hanging on the outside is to make it look legit. He did an auto grow so they were al small anyway. I am thinking ab out doing it maybe around march, when there is more sun.


Aloha to all,
I apologize for not sounding in sooner...........all good stuffs, seems like we are just getting our normal winter rains and hope all that you have growing goes well.
Think I will pass on the garbage can method for nowWhere you stay Mauichronic that takes you far from your girls? Lehua, I will pm you when the budness is ready to smoke and share.......I think you are near by.
HAPPY HOLIDAYS 
and a Stankie and Frosty 2009


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 30, 2008)

wyoming which is very fun playing in the snow here. hope my indoor plant doesnt grow into the lights and burn herself  she should be fine. hope the watering tube i put into her works. i need to worry less.


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy and Prosperous New Year to everyone!!!!

I just got back after spending a week on the mainland.......
and the spider mites attacked my garden!!!! 
I have my og clones and my flowers on different sides of the house and they all got the unwanted visitors!!

Watch your gardens


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheckster said:


> Happy and Prosperous New Year to everyone!!!!
> 
> I just got back after spending a week on the mainland.......
> and the spider mites attacked my garden!!!!
> ...


now you got me worried!


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year everyone hope you enjoyed all the fireworks for 7 hours


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 1, 2009)

GreenKine said:


> Happy new year everyone hope you enjoyed all the fireworks for 7 hours


I'm glad it poured rain all night on the Big Island. Or at least it rained all night in Puna. It kept the fireworks down to a minimal 
For years living on Oahu my family & I had to endure the celebrations of July 4th and JAn.31st. My lungs, my animals, my kids all suffered so a certain group of individuals could enjoy a holiday that they claim is cultural in nature. So you all can't imagine how much I enjoyed not gaging!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 1, 2009)

i was there for chinese new years one year and it was much more dreadfull than anything on maui. we have like our little country club which i am not a member to, put off fire works and some where in lahaina a boat does a show but downtown kahului people MUST get smoke bombs and just set them off right next to the high way. im thankfull i live faraway from all that. nothing wrong with sparklers  i do enjoy a big explosion tho. just a smokeless one


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year all! Great crops to come.


----------



## kalama (Jan 1, 2009)

brah this rain is irratating already. My seeds just sprouted from the dirt and I cant even put them outside because theres too much rain.


----------



## jojoluver33 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to let you growers know, this year 2009, we will be busting in on A lot of houses that grow mariuana indoors, we now have newer equipment with better technology this year to help us stop growers. So stop becuase you will be busted and do time in prison.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 2, 2009)

Aloha all. Here are a few pics of my girl's about a month into flowering. What you guys think?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 2, 2009)

What's with this guy. Are you a Honolulu Cop because it says Cally for your location? Are you a fed or local because if your local then I have a card and follow all the rules. I dont think its cool to come on here and scare sick people to cut down there med's. All of us Hawaii posters show Aloha and this post that you did is a slap in the face so please do not come on here again Mahalo. 

great song for this post is by "current swell" called "Officer Down"

Aloha Hawaiian Kind 




jojoluver33 said:


> Just to let you growers know, this year 2009, we will be busting in on A lot of houses that grow mariuana indoors, we now have newer equipment with better technology this year to help us stop growers. So stop becuase you will be busted and do time in prison.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 2, 2009)

Maligs Your girls look nice and looks to be sugary. Nice little patch you got there Aloha Hawaiian Kind.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Hawaiian. How's the weather been in Puna? I'm up Waimea side. Weathers been a little rainy but not too much. Helps with my watering.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not in puna but friend just came back from there with some great things. Its been rainy here on Oahu. If I know its going to rain I put some nutes down on top of the soil so my girls get a good feeding with the rain just scrape the top soil and mix it in I use blood meal and other powder nutes for this. Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking very nice Maligs!! 
Nice and sugary!!


----------



## kkday (Jan 2, 2009)

thats just some stoner kid F-ing with every one .... "we got new equipment" like what vibrating batons and lubricating pepper spray. untill you can see threw walls you aint got shit but infored and even with that you still need a warent to use the best "equipment" you guys have are nitches and "you cant make me talk copper"


----------



## craca102 (Jan 2, 2009)

jojoluver33 said:


> Just to let you growers know, this year 2009, we will be busting in on A lot of houses that grow mariuana indoors, we now have newer equipment with better technology this year to help us stop growers. So stop becuase you will be busted and do time in prison.


I don't think this guy is anything to worry about. I looked at his posts and he has a thread about his plants and shit asking for help.

He posted the same thing in lots of different threads. Probably some dumb fuck that likes making trouble.

But anyways nice looking plant there. That your short season girls? Only got one here gotta take a picture and share.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 2, 2009)

nice herb patch maligs. looks pretty pretty. keep us updated oh and if anyone remembers me talking about planting the 3 hindu kush seeds well my friend just drove up to my place and checked on them and told me they sprouted. i gave him 1 and these babes are outdoor only. cant wait to check out my big girl when i get back tomorow night!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 2, 2009)

maligs, ono looking babies you got. wonderful. hey Ona, how was your news years eve. crazy as always I bet. Me and the other aunty did the same old, I look you, you look me. lucky I had some buds from uncle K. gona go smoke a pipe in alittle bit. laters kkday. Auntry


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 2, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Aloha all. Here are a few pics of my girl's about a month into flowering. What you guys think?


Nice grow bro


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 2, 2009)

jojoluver33 said:


> Just to let you growers know, this year 2009, we will be busting in on A lot of houses that grow mariuana indoors, we now have newer equipment with better technology this year to help us stop growers. So stop becuase you will be busted and do time in prison.




Maybe your new technology will provide spell check software


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 2, 2009)

hahah so true.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank's for the comments everyone. I got a super sativa going and the other is a sativa/indica cross. I have been using Alaska fish emulsion 5-1-1 along with Superthrive during veg. and super bloom 15-30-15 during the flowering. So far I'm happy with how things are looking. Oh yeah for u Hawaii growers, I also been using the water that I get from washing my rice. A friend told me about this a long time ago. Any of you know if there is any benefits from this? And if any of you need seeds, leave me a msg. I got tons. Take care and Aloha.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 2, 2009)

I forgot, I also got this stuff my friend makes outta fish guts and seaweed. Stuff is wonderful but it's the nastiest thing I ever smelled in my life. Haha!


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 2, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Thank's for the comments everyone. I got a super sativa going and the other is a sativa/indica cross. I have been using Alaska fish emulsion 5-1-1 along with Superthrive during veg. and super bloom 15-30-15 during the flowering. So far I'm happy with how things are looking. Oh yeah for u Hawaii growers, I also been using the water that I get from washing my rice. A friend told me about this a long time ago. Any of you know if there is any benefits from this? And if any of you need seeds, leave me a msg. I got tons. Take care and Aloha.


I do the rice water too!.....I even run the eggshells like my aunty used to do to her Antheriums (sp) ,Bro, thanx for the offer but im already stocked up my beans!! Can trade though!... I got choke bagseeds and my feminized Hawaiian Snow, and my free Gigabite supposed to be here anytime now! Oh I cannot wait till 420! pm me!


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 2, 2009)

..Small kine, me, I dried like a 1/4 oz in a closet in the corner of the kitchen. But everytime i check em, I risk getting raised suspicion by my neighbors, landlord etc.. 09 I gotta step it up for the long season... so I made a thread about this but i really want to know how we doing it Hawaiian Style...Heres some questions for all you Hawaii Growers... Where do you dry and cure your freshly cut pakalolo? and... How do you deal with the smell?


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 2, 2009)

On a string next to my window with a fan blowing on in constantly....
About 4-5 days on the string drying...
Then into an airtight container for the cure...

Wait til you taste the OG after a nice cure.. 
(you got a pre-cure sample before)
out of this world


----------



## kkday (Jan 2, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I forgot, I also got this stuff my friend makes outta fish guts and seaweed. Stuff is wonderful but it's the nastiest thing I ever smelled in my life. Haha!



o no not da enenui guts ah! yukas! 


huzit aunty i have been getting thing together for next years grow now that i have time off were going big this one i just picked up 2 huge bails of potting soil and some 2 gal grow bags for the starters then they will go in the ground. i will do a grow jurnal


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> On a string next to my window with a fan blowing on in constantly....
> About 4-5 days on the string drying...
> Then into an airtight container for the cure...
> 
> ...


 
Curing in a glass bottle sure does make it a smoother tastier smoke!...Ive been burping mines for a week and its making a big difference. (Im burning it down during the entire curing stage for future reference and because I can!)... Ill give you a sample of what my nephew named Cali Breeze... its a nice high and smooth smoke but the taste is like the California smog. blagh! lolSo uncle shekster, we trading tomorrow?


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 3, 2009)

Morning all. I just got back from watering my plants and noticed there are some small black bugs on the bottom of the big fan leaves. They don't seem to be causing any trouble though I would like to get rid of them. Does anyone know what they are and how I can get rid of them? I have also noticed that some ants are getting on my buds and getting stuck then dying. This is my first time growing at the site and any help with getting rid of the black bugs and ants would be greatly appreciated. Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 3, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I forgot, I also got this stuff my friend makes outta fish guts and seaweed. Stuff is wonderful but it's the nastiest thing I ever smelled in my life. Haha!


I heard guys use chopped up fish like Roi and other fish with ciguteria (sp?) to fertilize their gardens... Also, I read somewhere on this forum, this guy was planning his next big outdoor grow and planned to put a whole fish near the bottom of all his pots! How smart is that!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got mites. Can someone please tell me how to get rid of them. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually they could be aphids. The are black and some are green smaller then a poppy seed. I looked at the through my 30X pocket magnifier and they look like aphids. There seems to be eggs too. Can someone please help me get rid of them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Maligs...
I got Spider mites recently too...
I used 1tablespoon Neem Oil and 1 Tablespoon hand soap per gallon of water... 
It worked fine on my flowering short season plants but I am still worried about my current crop of clones...

Try to go organic since you are so close to harvesting

Sheck


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Maligs...
> I got Spider mites recently too...
> I used 1tablespoon Neem Oil and 1 Tablespoon hand soap per gallon of water...
> It worked fine on my flowering short season plants but I am still worried about my current crop of clones...
> ...


well guys as you know i left my baby indoors for 10 full days (and 3 babies) i just got in now at like 10:30 pm and checked on my big mamma and let me tell you guys that she is doing sooo well. im going to have to put her outside due to detection causes. here she is before and after i left her! she has around 10 bud sites.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics from this morning... enjoy!



This is from some nicely cured homegrown pakalolo 
I harvested the day after Christmas....







This bud here is pollenated with Purple Kush...






..and the rest was dusted with Black Domina.






.. I hope to get mature seeds and another couple of grams
by the end of the month...

And finally my strange girl...








Check out her leaves.. Its a first for me, but I love her just as well.

Aloha!


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 4, 2009)

*Mauichronic*... 
Congrats on coming home to a pleasant surprise with your babies being so healthy!
It's tough leaving the babies alone during a critical time in their development 

My mite problem only affected a few of my OG clones... The rest went away !!
*
Jusrushfc*!! 
Nice job bro!!!
Good job pollinating... 

I just harvested my seeds from the OG Kush mother.. 
The daddy's were purple kush, mango kush, and black domina....
waiting on some Black Domina and "The Hog" mothers who hooked up with the same fathers mentioned above...
will post pics of those soon..


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 4, 2009)

WOW Brudda, CHOISE!!!!!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice pics. And I think I got aphids. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 4, 2009)

jojoluver33 said:


> Just to let you growers know, this year 2009, we will be busting in on A lot of houses that grow mariuana indoors, we now have newer equipment with better technology this year to help us stop growers. So stop becuase you will be busted and do time in prison.



WOW HOWZ DIS GUY I WAS ON HERE FOR NOT EVEN FIVE MINUTES AND DIS GUY BUM MY TRIP ALREADY. LOL

WHY NOT GO TELL YOUR MISTER TECHNOLOGY GUYS FOR MAKE SOMTIN FOR FIND ALL THE TUTU AND COCAINE LABS IN ONE HOUSE. NOT OUR MEDS. GOT IT? AWWWWRYTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

if you have aphids i suggest buying some or finding some lady bugs they eat em up real good. they usualy sell em at plant stores if not soapy water sprayed on em sometimes works. dont do it too much tho


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 4, 2009)

hoo brah. bumbai u learn.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

heres a question for all you hawaii outdoor growers... what strains are we going to be growing for maximum yields??!


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 4, 2009)

My bagseed mutant girl has a name and it is "duckfoot".... lol. Bro i had bugs one time and i just cleaned the plant down with a slightly soapy water solution in a spray bottle..took care of the aphids. Ive also heard of using a chili pepper water solution a long time ago.. never read about it recently, maybe its an obselete technique.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> My bagseed mutant girl has a name and it is "duckfoot".... lol. Bro i had bugs one time and i just cleaned the plant down with a slightly soapy water solution in a spray bottle..took care of the aphids. Ive also heard of using a chili pepper water solution a long time ago.. never read about it recently, maybe its an obselete technique.


i had a plant that was muuuuuuch weirder looking than yours my friend. i named it uranium baby because it stayed so short. she had the sweetest scent to her until a little deer ate her to da nub. fuckas. anyways it was definetly a hills have eyes plant.


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> heres a question for all you hawaii outdoor growers... what strains are we going to be growing for maximum yields??!


some puna blueberry got some pretty high yield. ak-47 ste doin pretty mean too. these strains did really good every since i changed my nutes


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

what nutes do you use now?


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> what nutes do you use now?


the house and garden. kinda pricey but its worth it. did my own test between this and fox farm and i thought h+g blew it away. notice an increase in bud size, espiecially the main cola


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

havnt heard much about them ill check em out. where do you get those seeds?


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 4, 2009)

you can get um at ohana green house supply, seeds r from diff. place like holland/spain/canada.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> heres a question for all you hawaii outdoor growers... what strains are we going to be growing for maximum yields??!



i am growing a few strains and i so far like arjan's haze #3 the best, great yeild, short sativa, great high, and seems to handle the shit weather lately.

i just put another outdoors at 3 1/2 feet, i veg indoors, so we will see what the big yeild is on that.

i also am currently vegging the church, and it seems like it will kick some ass, super burly stem.

i also grow Himalayan gold, i have grown several of those, but they are kinda of a pain in the ass, they don't like wet weather, and the stems are too flimsy for my weather.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> i am growing a few strains and i so far like arjan's haze #3 the best, great yeild, short sativa, great high, and seems to handle the shit weather lately.
> 
> i just put another outdoors at 3 1/2 feet, i veg indoors, so we will see what the big yeild is on that.
> 
> ...


Bro is this the last batch for the outdoor short season?.. good luck with the grow! .. throw up some pics too!!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever used neem oli for aphids?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 5, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Bro is this the last batch for the outdoor short season?.. good luck with the grow! .. throw up some pics too!!


well, it kinda is, but at the same time, not really.

it is revolving with plants being cut monthly and also put out, it lets me stay inthe seven plant limit with mega yeilds.
and it is kinda tricky to predict when they go out because of when others are cut, and they all grow differently, i will take some picks today.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here are some of my new girls just starting to flower.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 5, 2009)

Very Nice Gotta love those girls.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats a "duckfoot" your growing there in the 3rd pic... They all looking good maligs!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 5, 2009)

the second picture also.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha, yea that's what we call it. A duckfoot.


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> i am growing a few strains and i so far like arjan's haze #3 the best, great yeild, short sativa, great high, and seems to handle the shit weather lately.
> 
> i just put another outdoors at 3 1/2 feet, i veg indoors, so we will see what the big yeild is on that.
> 
> ...


i veg indoors also and i say even that produces better yield. i guess you can control how big and how ever u want it to come out before u flower it. 
3 1/2 to 4 is where i like it also


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 5, 2009)

just started flowering??? its january that super weird. i just planted some to hopefully let them vedge till the reg growing season. but looking good!


----------



## craca102 (Jan 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> just started flowering??? its january that super weird. i just planted some to hopefully let them vedge till the reg growing season. but looking good!


Well If he had them vegging indoors or started them late last year then yeah they would just start flowering. Got my girl that I started from seed mid- late Nov and she just started flowering also. 12+ hours dark from the beginning so they vegg however long the strain decides and then starts to flower. They will still flower until the days get longer and nights get shorter again. Like end of Feb - march give or take.

Nice little plot you got there. Love all the other starters in the 3rd pic I think that you can see in the ground. The first pic looks amazing though. So green and perfect fan leaves not spots or anything.

What you using for pest control? Other then that looking amazing.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 5, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Nice pics. And I think I got aphids. Anyone have any suggestions?



I had those bugs too b4. Dunno what they where but I just scraped most of them off the leaf and them sprayed with an insect killing soap with neem oil in it. I used "Safer Brand" insect killing soap. Think Puna Bud had luck with Fox Farm's "Don't Bug Me" spray. Try and few and see what happens. 

The other plants you said are flowering look amazing. Especially the first pic as I said in the previous post.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> just started flowering??? its january that super weird. i just planted some to hopefully let them vedge till the reg growing season. but looking good!


that's actually normal


----------



## grassified (Jan 6, 2009)

why is it normal puna, enlighten me!!!!


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 6, 2009)

If you veg indoor in 24/7 for a couple of weeks then stick em outside NOW they will flower am i right? I just germed few more seeds cuz my order finally came in the mail...I hope to get one last grow in this short season.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 6, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> If you veg indoor in 24/7 for a couple of weeks then stick em outside NOW they will flower am i right? I just germed few more seeds cuz my order finally came in the mail...I hope to get one last grow in this short season.


Yep. It is still 12+ hours of darkness everynight.

I have attached the 2009 light cycle for hilo(closest to Puna they had for the big island.)

Go here for One DayLight Times.

Go here for Year tablelight times.

Check out the txt file attached to figure out the next few lines.

So here January 7th tomorrow. You have - 
0657 1757

0657 - Being the time the sun rises.
1757 - Being the time the sun sets

So 1757 in standard military time being 5:57 p.m.

So from 5:57 p.m. there is 13 hours of Darkness and 11 hours of daylight. So your girls can continue to flower as long as there is essentially 12+ hours of darkness. 

But being outdoors these figures are exact and natural forces and varying factors also must be taken into account. This is just a rough run down.

Then we skip over to March it is -

0630 1830 
0630 - rise
1830 - set

So the sun sets at 630 and rises at 630. This being a 12/12 hour light cycle. 
From there the amount of daylight increases as summer comes and the amount of night decreases so the
chemical that induces flowering is suppressed by the sunlight light until the cycle continues again and there is longer nights and shorter days (winter).

I think I got that right. lol 

If I didn't feel free to correct me. Hope that helps some people.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 6, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Yep. It is still 12+ hours of darkness everynight.
> 
> I have attached the 2009 light cycle for hilo(closest to Puna they had for the big island.)
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me...so if it takes like 4 weeks or so to veg and say 9-11 weeks to flower then harvest should be around april. give or take a couple weeks. .. perfect! .. It rolls right into the start of the long season!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 6, 2009)

It's normal because where I live I can have plants year round. Always sunny and all I have to do is make sure they have water. I love HAWAII!!!!!!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 6, 2009)

I got some bottles that had tomato sauce in that I want to reuse. What can I wash it out with to get rid of the smell? Regular dish soap isn't working. Any suggestions?


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 6, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> It's normal because where I live I can have plants year round. Always sunny and all I have to do is make sure they have water. I love HAWAII!!!!!!


lucky we live Hawaii


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 6, 2009)

i know guys were super fortunate. im going to place my order and maybe get a shirt from attitude! theyre pretty cool shirts anyways. i have less than 11 hours of sunlight in my location. and thank you for that web site craca.


----------



## kkday (Jan 6, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Sounds good to me...so if it takes like 4 weeks or so to veg and say 9-11 weeks to flower then harvest should be around april. give or take a couple weeks. .. perfect! .. It rolls right into the start of the long season!


jusrushhfc your plants will end up 5 inch sexed then flower for about 5 weeks then switch back to veg state. it will be a very bushy plant with all kine branches coming from every where. i had this happen to me a few years back. its crazy i had to tie her down and tie out all the branches just to get light all over the plant and when it was almost half way to harvest it got stolen!

you shuld put the seed in the ground at about feb 21st in my calculations and it will germ for about a week (28th) and brake ground about then, then it will veg for 2 weeks and still be to young for flowering then at that time (march 14th) the day/night ratio will be at 12/12 and changing to longer days that way you make use of the whole long season!!! awww right! you might even get a early sex on some plants and what shows first???.......... das right males chopedy chop chop! then right back into veg with out to much stress...


----------



## hawaii420 (Jan 6, 2009)

Aloha, Mahalo jusrushfc for your help with that prob I was having. It turned out to be aphids, and maybe more? But because I'm almost a month into flowering, I think that I'll just try the mild hand soap and water to do the trick. Here are my two bagseed girls. Gotta love a place that you can grow year round.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 7, 2009)

hawaii420 said:


> Aloha, Mahalo jusrushfc for your help with that prob I was having. It turned out to be aphids, and maybe more? But because I'm almost a month into flowering, I think that I'll just try the mild hand soap and water to do the trick. Here are my two bagseed girls. Gotta love a place that you can grow year round.


 
420, you got nice ones going there!.. thanx for the props...though im just passing on da information bro..I read on another thread that putting sand on the top soil around the girls will work for some bugs too!


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 7, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I got some bottles that had tomato sauce in that I want to reuse. What can I wash it out with to get rid of the smell? Regular dish soap isn't working. Any suggestions?


The glass isn't your problem cuz regular dish soap will clean that fine .. the cap is whats holding all the odor... jus scrub dat sucka real good!

What are you gonna use it for curing?.. I say don't worry too much.. da weed odor is so strong that it will probably overtake it anyway...

worst case scenario your buds end up tasting like ragu but i doubt it.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some pics I took this morning. The Neem II seemed to do the trick. No more aphids. Mahalos to everyone for the help.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 7, 2009)

West side Big Island is pumping today!69s rocked my world this morning! Left and right were both firing!!!!Just thought I should mention. My Haze is just starting to bud. Im super stoked.4 fems so far!!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice looking plants man. Haha you are growing in the cane like sooo many of my other friends. Good job.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 7, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Nice looking plants man. Haha you are growing in the cane like sooo many of my other friends. Good job.


 
Thanks,that is the Silver Haze. Yours are looking quite nice also.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 7, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Thanks,that is the Silver Haze. Yours are looking quite nice also.


 
Have you grown Silver haze before? I just started mine on 12/12 and hear they get huge....a nice problem to have but sometimes "inconvenient"


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 7, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Have you grown Silver haze before? I just started mine on 12/12 and hear they get huge....a nice problem to have but sometimes "inconvenient"


No this is my first time with the Haze. And yes they do get big. I topped two of mine, to keep them low and tied two down as far as I could.They got to 4ft and I knew I had to do something.And that was outdoor from seed,and they just started flowering at 4ft!


----------



## craca102 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice looking plants you guys got there.

Here's my girl that turned Hermie that I started in Nov.

Growing that thing till the end. No reason not too.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 7, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Nice looking plants you guys got there.
> 
> Here's my girl that turned Hermie that I started in Nov.
> 
> Growing that thing till the end. No reason not too.


 That a damn shame she turned Hermi. I had two of my Diesal turn right at the end of flowering. Just make sure u dont have any other girls around that buggaa.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn nice plants you BI guys have... Lucky you guys live Big Island.....Anyone have harvest pics?


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 7, 2009)

hawaii420 said:


> Aloha, Mahalo jusrushfc for your help with that prob I was having. It turned out to be aphids, and maybe more? But because I'm almost a month into flowering, I think that I'll just try the mild hand soap and water to do the trick. Here are my two bagseed girls. Gotta love a place that you can grow year round.


Btw.Those are some strong looking indicas there bro... take some close ups!!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 7, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Btw.Those are some strong looking indicas there bro... take some close ups!!!!


i wish indicas had the brain fizzling high. more brain busting yields! cheeee! im so excited to plant in march/feb. when is everyone planting here?


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone got Jack Herer?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 7, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Anyone got Jack Herer?


just checked on my plant i put outdoors a couple days ago and she had fallen over but was growing up sideways  so i gave her some drank and tied her back up into a comfy position for her. put some slug-o in her pot aswell.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 7, 2009)

kkday said:


> jusrushhfc your plants will end up 5 inch sexed then flower for about 5 weeks then switch back to veg state. it will be a very bushy plant with all kine branches coming from every where. i had this happen to me a few years back. its crazy i had to tie her down and tie out all the branches just to get light all over the plant and when it was almost half way to harvest it got stolen!
> 
> you shuld put the seed in the ground at about feb 21st in my calculations and it will germ for about a week (28th) and brake ground about then, then it will veg for 2 weeks and still be to young for flowering then at that time (march 14th) the day/night ratio will be at 12/12 and changing to longer days that way you make use of the whole long season!!! awww right! you might even get a early sex on some plants and what shows first???.......... das right males chopedy chop chop! then right back into veg with out to much stress...


Thats sounds like a plan to get some monsters kkday!... im a connoisseur (sp) myself. I don't smoke a lot but I like to smoke the sweetest, and nicest buds possible.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 7, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Thats sounds like a plan to get some monsters kkday!... im a connoisseur (sp) myself. I don't smoke a lot but I like to smoke the sweetest, and nicest buds possible.


thats exactly what im going to do! woot. cant wait for an epic hawaiian grow this summer. its all i can think about. i just want like 10 girls


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 7, 2009)

Aloha guys been working a lot not much time for talk story. I picked a few ripe girls on new years day. here are some small pics from it wish i got a camera from santa but what i got was better. I also picked a few girls that morning and now there about done curing and they are so sticky and smoke a joint and resin pours out the end. I caint wait until this job is over and i can go back to cruising. then we can Have the POTluck sorry guy I have been working So much But I want to host one before the end of Jan but untill then Aloha Hawaiian Kind.


----------



## hawaii420 (Jan 7, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Btw.Those are some strong looking indicas there bro... take some close ups!!!!


Yeah they do look predominately indica. Here are pics of one of my girls, but I noticed that she had red, almost purple veins on the underside of the leaves. It doesn't seem to be on top, just the under side. I was wondering if it could be genetics, cold weather, or please don't say it, budrot? Wondering if you guys had any idea?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks good Bra no worries on the red they look good.


----------



## hawaii420 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mahalo, 1st. time I'm serious about my grow, so every little thing seems scary. The last two I just put some seeds in the dirt, if she grow,she grow.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 7, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> West side Big Island is pumping today!69s rocked my world this morning! Left and right were both firing!!!!Just thought I should mention. My Haze is just starting to bud. Im super stoked.4 fems so far!!


looking good youngster. How long ago did you plant these suckers.....i mean girls?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 7, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> i wish indicas had the brain fizzling high. more brain busting yields! cheeee! im so excited to plant in march/feb. when is everyone planting here?


brah, why you planting in Feb? You talking long season, right? MAy I suggest to you that you put then in the ground in either later March or early to mid April. All plants started at this time will catch up to your plants planted in Feb. Plus they will be healthier than the plants started in Feb. Why? Less attacks from the local bug community, means a healthier, stronger more vibrant cannabis plant.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 8, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> looking good youngster. How long ago did you plant these suckers.....i mean girls?


 Thanks
I germed them 11/10, and put um in the ground 12/10. I think I left em in the 1gal pots to long I noticed the roots were on the bottom and sides pushing for more room. What do you think?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 8, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, why you planting in Feb? You talking long season, right? MAy I suggest to you that you put then in the ground in either later March or early to mid April. All plants started at this time will catch up to your plants planted in Feb. Plus they will be healthier than the plants started in Feb. Why? Less attacks from the local bug community, means a healthier, stronger more vibrant cannabis plant.


im willing to take the chance of the bug raids with all my remmidies. my big mother plant was found and now i only have 1 little baby hindu kush im soooooo bummed. i have to be more secret in the future. the stealth begins now.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 8, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> im willing to take the chance of the bug raids with all my remmidies. my big mother plant was found and now i only have 1 little baby hindu kush im soooooo bummed. i have to be more secret in the future. the stealth begins now.


Was you mother in the pics you had from the indoor plants? That sucks.

Me and you might have to co-op on an op. lol tha'd be cool.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 8, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Was you mother in the pics you had from the indoor plants? That sucks.
> 
> Me and you might have to co-op on an op. lol tha'd be cool.


ya man i would definetly go 50-50 on that. i got some northern lights and some huge hindus waiting to sprout. haiku. ya she got so huge outside and was budding really nicely. damn shame.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 8, 2009)

I got plants going year round. You can have crops all year long where I llive.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 8, 2009)

At least you will get some seeds from that herm. Send me some. Haha


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 9, 2009)

What do you guys think about seeds from a hermi 

1- All will be hermi?
2- most will be hermi and female?
3- feminized seeds come from hermi?

I had a little girl that tuned hermi in the last few stages so i let it go and it seeded only the bottom few branches so after choping the cola off i let the seeds go for another week and they look nice and dark like good seeds. so now the question is Plant or dont Plant what shall I do? Aloha HAwaiian Kind


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 9, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> What do you guys think about seeds from a hermi
> 
> 1- All will be hermi?
> 2- most will be hermi and female?
> ...


In this book I read called " Grow Great Marijuana" By Logan Edwards it states 

" Hermaphrodites are generally viewed with disfavor. First, They will release pollen and ruin a sensemilla crop, pollinating themselves and all the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring.

Please note that occasionally specious staminate flowers will appear in the last days of flowering of a female plant. These do not drop pollen and their appearance is not considered evidence of deleterious hermaphroditism."


Anyway I have had a few hermis come in the last few weeks of flowering. I just moved um far away. Smoked it But discarded the seeds. I've read a few other books that pretty much say the same thing ,Most hermi seeds come out hermi.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah thats what I read too.


----------



## kkday (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been growing hermi seeds for a while and have only gotten fems out of them all but 1 out of about 10 or so. If any of you guys got hermi seeds dat you no need I will buy or trade them for some smoke. Lmk that wild be grate!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 9, 2009)

kkday said:


> I have been growing hermi seeds for a while and have only gotten fems out of them all but 1 out of about 10 or so. If any of you guys got hermi seeds dat you no need I will buy or trade them for some smoke. Lmk that wild be grate!


SOJA concert tomorow, today, (sat) anyone goin?


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 10, 2009)

Where's the concert. On oahu?


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 10, 2009)

kkday said:


> I have been growing hermi seeds for a while and have only gotten fems out of them all but 1 out of about 10 or so. If any of you guys got hermi seeds dat you no need I will buy or trade them for some smoke. Lmk that wild be grate!


kkday call me


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 10, 2009)

lahaina civic center


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone on Oahu goin to 
Throw Da Shaka at the Shell?


----------



## grassified (Jan 10, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> i wish indicas had the brain fizzling high. more brain busting yields! cheeee! im so excited to plant in march/feb. when is everyone planting here?


 
im planting once I get my order then cure my seeds using banana method. I ordered from seed boutique december 17th, so more than 3 weeks ago, and it just shipped out several days ago, so im planning on getting them in about 2 more weeks.

Once I get em im gonna try and see if this banana method is a fake or not, hopefully its for real!

So ill probably be planting early february.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 10, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> In this book I read called " Grow Great Marijuana" By Logan Edwards it states
> 
> " Hermaphrodites are generally viewed with disfavor. First, They will release pollen and ruin a sensemilla crop, pollinating themselves and all the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring.
> 
> ...


From reading for months on this website ive learned that those seeds are good feminized seeds!...Its the best way to get the highest ratio of female plants from seed! .. But to each his own ...sheesh, back in the day i used to just destroy all male and all hermies I came across. Now i welcome hermies for thier precious seeds!


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 10, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> From reading for months on this website ive learned that those seeds are good feminized seeds!...Its the best way to get the highest ratio of female plants from seed! .. But to each his own ...sheesh, back in the day i used to just destroy all male and all hermies I came across. Now i welcome hermies for thier precious seeds!



Jusrushfc is right!!! I had a good friend who had a couple white widows in his grow that went hermie a couple years ago... it ended up seeding most of his white widow crop that year... 
He offered me some seeds and I refused on the belief that the seeds were no good.. well he grew the seeds and gave a bunch to friends... And they all had incredible crops of white widow.. except me...
Six months ago I was given 10 seeds from a friend of mine that runs a co-op in los angeles... they were seeds from OG kush.. Now everyone knows there are no breeding couples of OG kush... but I took the seeds and grew them..... and it turns out that I have an uber strain of OG kush on my hands (jusrushfc had a small sample .. 

So no hermie seeds aren't bad !


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 10, 2009)

Shek.. check your pm.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 11, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Shek.. check your pm.


ive been trying to hermie my plants forquite a while now! hope i get1 soon


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn it's raining again here on the Big Island. Oh well, at least I don't have to pack water today.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 11, 2009)

If you can separate a hermie from the rest of your girls I don't see any problems with them. I mean the Females turn Hermie to continue the species and allow for reproduction since no male hosts are present to spread pollen.

Sure the Hermie Traits are gonna be passed on, but not everyone is gonna be a hermie. I mean as a reporductive trait there is gonna be a true female in the bunch of hermies so that species can continue on, its inevitable in my opinion.

Letting my hermie grow out. Will post on how many bean I get off this one girl. Very well seeded already with swollen calyx's all over. If any of ya guys want some beans from this hermie or If I have enough I will gladly hook up some beans.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 11, 2009)

Craca check ur pm.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are some babies that just popped.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 11, 2009)

where you stay?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 11, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> where you stay?


*craca*...


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 11, 2009)

brah the rain this morning was mean. plants caught small kine lickens today. well i hermied two plants succesfully. purple kush and some hash plants in hopes to get male to cross wit other strains. well i germinated about ten purple kush and about three came out hermies. later then on i germinated about twenty and still caught some hermies. but the hash plant seem to have done alright. dont remember cathin a hermie wit that one. i guess its all on how the strain will be. then again i did harvest plants successfully using seeds of a hermie.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 11, 2009)

man, my girls have been loving this last week, they were looking pretty sad with all the rain, wind, and lack of sun.

the one i just put out just made it. it was a rough way to harden her off.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 11, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> brah the rain this morning was mean. plants caught small kine lickens today. well i hermied two plants succesfully. purple kush and some hash plants in hopes to get male to cross wit other strains. well i germinated about ten purple kush and about three came out hermies. later then on i germinated about twenty and still caught some hermies. but the hash plant seem to have done alright. dont remember cathin a hermie wit that one. i guess its all on how the strain will be. then again i did harvest plants successfully using seeds of a hermie.


Sorry things got fucked up over there bro. It might be a bad idea afterall!!...


----------



## kkday (Jan 11, 2009)

any one got any local beans there willing to sell/trade 

i just found out my whole stash of about 200 beans are all no good. i dont know what happend maybe too old but any ways im in need of some local seed or bud thats got seeds i used to buy north shore bud all the time loaded with seeds, now i cant get ahold of the stuff. Sucks, o well thanks!
,


----------



## hawaii420 (Jan 11, 2009)

So I had aphids, sprayed with water and dishwashing liquid. I don't know if I got the measurements wrong or what, but I burnt the sh*t out of them. I had a very busy weekend, so when the rain came in last night I went outside to bring my girls in,and thats when I saw the damage. I sprayed them down with water, but one of the girls was just getting worse. This afternoon she had lost almost all of her leaves, so I pulled her to try to salvage what I could. But for the second girl, is there anything else that I can do to try to reverse what already been done? We live and learn, and I learned to never do this again! Also, if I germ. indoors now, will it be OK to go out in a Month or should I just wait for long season in april. I don't want monsters, for fear of the paka-choppa.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bummer hawaii420. Sorry for your loss. For future reference try using Neem II or the Safer company makes a liquid soap insecticide for your aphid problem. These can be picked up at any gardening store and I have even seen them at Wal-Mart. They won't burn your plants. Try spraying the remaining girl with plain water and try picking up Safer's Liquid Oxygen. This might help. Good luck!!


Here are some pics of my girls.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 12, 2009)

I would try a B1 boost as it seems that your plants went into shock... Superthrive is one product that has a nice B1 concentration....

I don't think using straight soap and water was a good idea... One of the main reasons that you use soap with Neem oil and water is so that the soap can act as an emulsifier... (soap keeps the neem oil broken up so it is mixed in evenly with the water.... if you didn't use the soap with the Neem oil, the neem oil would just pool up on top of the water since it is a different density)


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 12, 2009)

neem is good but the smell to me is horrible. try using fox farm "dont bug me" spray. it work great for mine, it supposed to be from some kind of flower


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea I love Fox Farm products but they don't have that particular one here......
Neem Oil is processed from one of the few types of evergreen tree that is resistant to mites..
Neem Oil smells like coffee to me


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 12, 2009)

i am done with neem for now, it seems to hurt my plans more than just safer soap stuff


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 12, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Yea I love Fox Farm products but they don't have that particular one here......
> Neem Oil is processed from one of the few types of evergreen tree that is resistant to mites..
> Neem Oil smells like coffee to me


where u from?

well i thought it smelt kinda like that organic peanut butter crap...lolz


----------



## Ikaika (Jan 13, 2009)

Howzit everyone,
Another Puna boy reppin here cheehee

I've never grown before, looking to start a small little operation to keep myself & my boys fresh stocked with herb
My parents grew on this property for years before I was born, my Mom was actually the first house in Paradise Park almost 50 years ago, and my Dad built that house that they live in now thirty years ago (three stories, 3 bedroom2br) solely from selling pot
They don't anymore however, and I would rather not stress them out by letting them know I am starting

was looking for some advice/mentoring about growing in Hawaii; as all online guides are seemingly aimed at indoor operations & not in this climate & maybe someone to hook me up with some seeds

oh and a big island pot luck would be cherrrry


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 13, 2009)

i think you'll find this site pretty informative, but sometimes overreactive.
the best advice about growing in hawaii is provide element protection from like wind and rain, and don't over fertilize the little plants that we grow here.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 13, 2009)

ya and make sure you pick a spot no one will ever find!! nothing worse than 5 months of hard work and excitement to only be destroyed.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome, if u can sift through the bs.There is ALOT of info to help.And alot of great growers who are willing to answer question about dam near anything.Good luck and good growing.Aloha


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 14, 2009)

here is a girl im going to chop in a few days. she grew nice with a thick large cola pics don't look great but i wish we had smell-a-net.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 14, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> here is a girl im going to chop in a few days. she grew nice with a thick large cola pics don't look great but i wish we had smell-a-net.


 
I wish we had a smell a net looks yummy!!!!


----------



## purecane (Jan 14, 2009)

Question: Anyone ever put a 2' plant outdoors in mid-January? The strain is hawaiian from Nuuanu. Will it bud or veg out until end of summer?


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 14, 2009)

hawaiian kind great looking buds but I love the local angle, the ice tea can. lol. great touch.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, awesome looking buds man. Mine are almost ready too. I can't wait.


----------



## kalama (Jan 14, 2009)

So junk you hawaiian kind, you make me jealous hahaha. I get long time more before I put my baby into flowering.


PS. I just bought a new pipe, but I dont have bud to smoke..


----------



## craca102 (Jan 14, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> *craca*...



Kula


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 14, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Kula


the most perfect of growing towns


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys thought I would through that one out there sorry for shitty pics but all i have is a Iphone and no camera. Here is one of what i got going for next month I harvest a plant a month in my room check this out its a old school strain from the 80's.


----------



## elite808edge (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## elite808edge (Jan 15, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/elite808edge-105645-albums-my-way-picture812445-picture-002.jpg


----------



## elite808edge (Jan 15, 2009)

jes some home grown thats not flown to hawaii


----------



## elite808edge (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## elite808edge (Jan 15, 2009)

jes some out door .....


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Craca,

On my way to work the other day I saw your avatar on the back of a truck on Kapahulu. I started cracking up wondering how often all of us drive by each other and don't know it. 

Good luck everyone with this wind storm. All you Big Island Growers may catch a break...sure hope so.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep. So far, so good. Weather here hasn't been too bad. Not like you guys are getting it on Oahu.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 16, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Yep. So far, so good. Weather here hasn't been too bad. Not like you guys are getting it on Oahu.


 
Hey Maligs thanks again!Was camping on the west side all week. Yesterday the waves were unreal. Not spitting,they were fucking puking. Needless to say I am one tired pup today. I am waiting for some trainwreck seeds a friend of mine is bringing. I will include a couple of those if you like.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 16, 2009)

elite808edge said:


>


 
I want a garden like that when i get legal.


----------



## elite808edge (Jan 16, 2009)

its good to have a medical card


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 16, 2009)

elite808edge said:


> its good to have a medical card


 
Yes I like my little legal box. I feel so safe in it.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 16, 2009)

Kihei???????


----------



## elite808edge (Jan 16, 2009)

naw not from kihei


----------



## kkday (Jan 16, 2009)

has any one gotten there small plants stolen recentley.. i have had 2 different people offer me small plants not sexed yet in trade for some smoke... now i got 4 nice little ones..... i hope they werent ripped


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone selling chron on maui? if you do i've probably smoked your weed before, haha. this island is so small.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 17, 2009)

The storm came in last night,good luck and good health all you Hawaii growers.Hamakua Coast is looking real shady right now. I don't like it.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 17, 2009)

i loved it, yesterday was amazing. kihei's a desert so i appreciate any cold weather.


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 17, 2009)

wailuku today was pretty dam nice. so its the first year growing else where besides my house. so if i put plants out would it be to late for it to finish budding and hit long season or will it be fine? does anyone still got plants outdoors in early flowering? im so f-ing stoned so does anyone understand my question? ...lolz


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 18, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Hawaiian Kine, where can I get some guano in the 808?


any nursery worth their weight in Gold will have it! But you can always order online too. I'm sure the Nursery on Piikoi & Young St. sells it. Just don't expect to find it at Walmart's Nursery


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> puna im kind of confused being an indoor growers and all. During the summer time we get like 12 hours of sunlight. and 12 hours of dark. How does this not put them into folowering immediatly? And how can they grow so big with such a small amount of sunlight?


instead of calling myself "Puna Bud". My handle should have been, "Confessions of a Nitrogen Addict"! I use Nitro with 85% of my feeds, and that includes right through the bud season too.
As much as I love some of the different hues from my budding plants. I also know it's colors of yellow, brown, and a fading green that rippers look for. I told myself the last time I got ripped off on Maui back in 75, or 76 season,would also be my last time to getting ripped! Even the Feds look for that tell tale signs of plants ready for harvest from the sky!

Kick up your Nitrogen usage and I promise you bigger ,healthier plants.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> why is it normal puna, enlighten me!!!!


sorry I haven't been around much lately. Been real busy here in Puna. Plus the 'Metal Birds of Puna' were flying low in my area the other day!!!!

I'd also like to take this time to say I think it's pretty cool that more Big Island growers are posting here. All you Big Islanders, do you have your medical 'Blue' cards?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> why is it normal puna, enlighten me!!!!


sorry I haven't been around much lately. Been real busy here in Puna. Plus the 'Metal Birds of Puna' were flying low in my area the other day!!!!

I'd also like to take this time to say I think it's pretty cool that more Big Island growers are posting here. All you Big Islanders, do you have your medical 'Blue' cards?

Grassified, for 35 odd years I have seen the same patterns with cannabis growth in Hawaii. We live in a state with a semi-tropical climate. It's perfect for growing, especially right here on the Big Island, were the land is so spread out.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 18, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> Howzit everyone,
> Another Puna boy reppin here cheehee
> 
> I've never grown before, looking to start a small little operation to keep myself & my boys fresh stocked with herb
> ...


Howzit Ikaika,

Welcome to rollitup. I'm also from Puna. Brah, you need to PM me so I can inform you on some stuff here.

Let me also give you some friendly advice too. If you're gonna do a grow. Go it alone my friend. Don't grow for you and your buddies, only for you and you immediate family! I don't care how close you and your "road dogs" are. Do you really wanna put to test your friendship over pakalolo with your friends? I got a better idea, do a "grow", but don't tell any of your friends. Then when you harvest your crop, then you can call your buddies and smoke them out. I promise you, if you grow with your young buddies. You'll never get to see a bud fully mature! Mark my words on this. One of your so called buddies will rip you! I've seen it happen over and over again with young growers here in Hawaii.
Ikaika, keep your business private pal. That way you'll be able to see your dreams come into reality!

a hui hou,

Puna Bud


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd also like to take this time to say I think it's pretty cool that more Big Island growers are posting here. All you Big Islanders, do you have your medical 'Blue' cards?[/quote]

Yeppers I'm legal beagle, Thanks to our friend in Kohala. He is the coolest doc I ever met. So green harvest is still going? I thought they were all pow from lack of funding?


----------



## Ikaika (Jan 18, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Howzit Ikaika,
> 
> Welcome to rollitup. I'm also from Puna. Brah, you need to PM me so I can inform you on some stuff here.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, your suggestion is exactly what I meant.
Thanks ah


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 18, 2009)

Great things happen!So I was talking story with a neighbor of mine, and he mentions he is looking for a good female to mother and clone. So I say I might know someone. It just so happens I had a solid Haze fem just starting to show. So I figure what the hell, I bring him the plant sayin " Yea my buddy is hoping to get some clones,just bring um to me and I'll be the middle man." So the deal is we split the clones and after 20 clones I get the mother back.(I mean my buddy HEHE). I think whats the worst can happen I loose 1 plant and know I cant trust him. So A month later(last night),he comes by with 6 clones for me. 2 of my Haze and he says "I needed room so here is 3 The WEb/Snowball cross and 1 Mothers Bliss." All rooted and ready for transplant.He says if "my buddy" can keep bringing in new Strains, he will keep cloning. Holy @!#%$ I'm stoked.


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, im in sort of a predicament here.

I have some seeds I am ready to plant, I am gonna start em in my backyard in little pots, then put them out in the hills behind my house after they are about 2-3 weeks old.

Do you guys think I should start now or wait longer? Will my plants start flowering immediatly if I sow them now?


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> Hey guys, im in sort of a predicament here.
> 
> I have some seeds I am ready to plant, I am gonna start em in my backyard in little pots, then put them out in the hills behind my house after they are about 2-3 weeks old.
> 
> Do you guys think I should start now or wait longer? Will my plants start flowering immediatly if I sow them now?


watch out for green harvest.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn, I thought they stopped green harvest and the government was putting the money towards ice. I guess I heard wrong.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have noticed that there have been tons of helicopters flying over my area lately. At least 20-30 per day. Should I be concerned? A lot of them are blue and look like tour guide ones.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 18, 2009)

Skate Hawaii said:


> watch out for green harvest.


 
start em now and let us know what happened........


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

are you guys serious, green harvest will be looking for my plants even though im on oahu? Is this seriously somethign to worry about or are you guys joking around with me?


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> are you guys serious, green harvest will be looking for my plants even though im on oahu? Is this seriously somethign to worry about or are you guys joking around with me?


on maui i see them frequently. im not joking but i could be wrong. im just saying that you should look out, do some research first on it if you're growing outdoors, safety first. 

i have had friends' plants being discovered and confiscated because of green harvest.


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

im more worried about ME being caught.

will they check fingerprints and all that shit if they find a small plot? Like fingerprints on a small watering can or trashbag ect?


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> im more worried about ME being caught.
> 
> will they check fingerprints and all that shit if they find a small plot? Like fingerprints on a small watering can or trashbag ect?



no, if they find your stuff and its away from your house, you're in the clear. 

how far away from your house were you planning on planting?


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

geologically its about am ile away from my house. Im on oahu on leeward side "around" aiea, and im planting in the hills back behind those neighborhoods. Google earth hawaii and look around aiea/waimalu/halawa heights you will see the hills up above the neighborhoods. the only risk I run is beign seen carrying supplies up there which is what keeps me worried.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> geologically its about am ile away from my house. Im on oahu on leeward side "around" aiea, and im planting in the hills back behind those neighborhoods. Google earth hawaii and look around aiea/waimalu/halawa heights you will see the hills up above the neighborhoods. the only risk I run is beign seen carrying supplies up there which is what keeps me worried.


nahhh you have absolutely nothing to worry about. how the hell are you going to water it everyday?


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

thinking about using a hiking backpack, lining it with a black plastic trashbag or two, filling it up, and hiking it in.

hahaha, yeah it sucks, also gonna dig some holes in the ground, line em with black plastic trash bags, let the rain fill em up, might help a little.

Also, im planting directly into the ground up there, gonna dig 2 foot deep 1 foot wide holes, and mix in potting soil/peatmoss/soil conditioner/existing soil, then pout my plants in that. THey should be able to derive some water form the surrounding soil.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't give law enforcement on Oahu too much credit. My son's motorcycle was ripped off one night with about 10 other bikes plus a truck and cops did nothing and got nowhere. We're on an island!!! It's three stooges PD. Plus in several small communities (windward side heading north) some of the sellers are cops. You'll want to familiarize yourself with tour vs. police vs. military helicopters though. Anyone want to help out on how to ID by color?

Honestly, I would be more worried about get ripped off


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah im most worried about hunters though. Alot of them are total mokes and would have no regret ripping your entire crop off if they happened to come across it one day.

Dunno how im gonna hide my pot from them, shit I cant wait till I move to california gonna grow some chronic weed there.


----------



## oahugrown (Jan 18, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> I wouldn't give law enforcement on Oahu too much credit. My son's motorcycle was ripped off one night with about 10 other bikes plus a truck and cops did nothing and got nowhere. We're on an island!!! It's three stooges PD. Plus in several small communities (windward side heading north) some of the sellers are cops. You'll want to familiarize yourself with tour vs. police vs. military helicopters though. Anyone want to help out on how to ID by color?
> 
> Honestly, I would be more worried about get ripped off


yes the police here dont investigate crimes as hard as other departments in other states, thats true. I've had numerous investigations go nowhere even when there was a clear suspect. as for the cops being dealers, thats also true. some have been busted, others are still going. on oahu green harvest flys in the dark blue police chopper with white writing on it that says POLICE. there the ones that fly low over your house looking in your yard, they make runs over my town pretty much every 2-3 days gaurentee. when they find some, they will hover over it real low and count, if its not worth the time to confiscate, they wont, but if its more than 15 or 20 you better start throwing or burning them. on outer islands its much more lax. when green harvest needs help clearing large plots they will use the federally funded military dark green choppers, but those arent used for finding it, just harvesting, so dont get paraz every time you see a chopper, only if its dark blue.


----------



## oahugrown (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> yeah im most worried about hunters though. Alot of them are total mokes and would have no regret ripping your entire crop off if they happened to come across it one day.
> 
> Dunno how im gonna hide my pot from them, shit I cant wait till I move to california gonna grow some chronic weed there.


the best advice I can give you is to hike down a pretty steep valley on a mountain side so your basically on the side of a mountain where hunters dont even try to go, 1 because its hard to hike there(steep) and 2 because pigs dont go there. then dig into the mountain so you have a flat clearing(like a half moon shape dug into the mountain side. try and make it on the side where the sun beams the whole day. small patches are best/easiest for not geting taxed by hunters or green harvest. spread them out if you want.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 18, 2009)

not only do they just look, they have technology to enhance their vision. 





oahugrown said:


> yes the police here dont investigate crimes as hard as other departments in other states, thats true. I've had numerous investigations go nowhere even when there was a clear suspect. as for the cops being dealers, thats also true. some have been busted, others are still going. on oahu green harvest flys in the dark blue police chopper with white writing on it that says POLICE. there the ones that fly low over your house looking in your yard, they make runs over my town pretty much every 2-3 days gaurentee. when they find some, they will hover over it real low and count, if its not worth the time to confiscate, they wont, but if its more than 15 or 20 you better start throwing or burning them. on outer islands its much more lax. when green harvest needs help clearing large plots they will use the federally funded military dark green choppers, but those arent used for finding it, just harvesting, so dont get paraz every time you see a chopper, only if its dark blue.


----------



## grassified (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice oahu grown, That might not be a bad idea when I think about it, but then the excavating part would be HELL!! I mean, I gave you a general idea of where im growing, you cna imagine, those hard;dry clay hill sides, I would need some heavy duty shit to dig a crest like that in the side of it, but nevertheless thats a good idea I can already imagine a great hillside to do that on.

Today I already hiked up and ripped up the weeds in an area where im gonna grow a little plot, will post pics in a sec here, im worn out haha.

EDIT: heres the pics! hk 04, 05, and 06 and just some scenery around my grow area, as you can see in 4, a great view of pearl harbor, and 6, today's pretty sunset 

First one is the two holes ive dug so far, second pic is my trusty shovel I picked up at HD for 12$.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> Thanks for the advice oahu grown, That might not be a bad idea when I think about it, but then the excavating part would be HELL!! I mean, I gave you a general idea of where im growing, you cna imagine, those hard;dry clay hill sides, I would need some heavy duty shit to dig a crest like that in the side of it, but nevertheless thats a good idea I can already imagine a great hillside to do that on.
> 
> Today I already hiked up and ripped up the weeds in an area where im gonna grow a little plot, will post pics in a sec here, im worn out haha.



nice dude you inspire me. i want to grow off my property too but im too lazy.


----------



## aod! (Jan 19, 2009)

grassified said:


> Thanks for the advice oahu grown, That might not be a bad idea when I think about it, but then the excavating part would be HELL!! I mean, I gave you a general idea of where im growing, you cna imagine, those hard;dry clay hill sides, I would need some heavy duty shit to dig a crest like that in the side of it, but nevertheless thats a good idea I can already imagine a great hillside to do that on.
> 
> Today I already hiked up and ripped up the weeds in an area where im gonna grow a little plot, will post pics in a sec here, im worn out haha.
> 
> ...



i swear i have been here before please pm me.. dont wanna post out loud ha..


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 19, 2009)

you really cant trust anyone on this site so i wouldnt give out specific information... the spot looks amazing though


----------



## grassified (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah i hope im not being too specific, I mean if a cop really wanted to bust me he could look all over those hills behind aiea/waimalu/halawa/ other places for my spot, or look for me amongst the hundreds of bikers that go up there every week (and im one of them ahahah) then he can go for it, but he probably wont catch me haha.


----------



## mauiwowie420 (Jan 19, 2009)

does anyone know the amount of plants green harvest has to count before they even bother to land
like do they ever just nab a 4 or 5 plant garden?


----------



## oahugrown (Jan 19, 2009)

mauiwowie420 said:


> does anyone know the amount of plants green harvest has to count before they even bother to land
> like do they ever just nab a 4 or 5 plant garden?


maybe if they are 10 foot monsters in clear view.

id say stay with 5 or less and you wil be perfectly fine. ive been at houses when they count and there was defineatly more than 30 but they didnt even drop, they got bigger sh*t to take care of, in the thousands. but they will check on you to make sure your not expanding, even with little amounts.


----------



## kkday (Jan 19, 2009)

DONT POST ANT PANARAMIC PICS OF YOU PLOT!!! you will be asking for trouble!! but on another note
that grass you plan on growing in is perfect! its not like the califonia grass that gets huge!! and blocks light out from the plants. i try to look for plots of grass like that surounded by california grass. hill sides are great to grow! stay away from the inner valleys and fruit trees thats were the pigs frequnt as well as hunters and gatheres.


we shuld start a association "Oahu Growers Association" we culd make tags that you hang form the plants and if you fine plants in the mountain you rip the tag in half so that the owner know someone found there plant and spared them. and write your "screen name" or somthing on the remaining half of the card that way the owner can return the them back with some of the finish product.


----------



## kkday (Jan 19, 2009)

remove those panoramic pics man its not worth loosing a good spot.


----------



## oahugrown (Jan 19, 2009)

kkday said:


> DONT POST ANT PANARAMIC PICS OF YOU PLOT!!! you will be asking for trouble!! but on another note
> that grass you plan on growing in is perfect! its not like the califonia grass that gets huge!! and blocks light out from the plants. i try to look for plots of grass like that surounded by california grass. hill sides are great to grow! stay away from the inner valleys and fruit trees thats were the pigs frequnt as well as hunters and gatheres.
> 
> 
> we shuld start a association "Oahu Growers Association" we culd make tags that you hang form the plants and if you fine plants in the mountain you rip the tag in half so that the owner know someone found there plant and spared them. and write your "screen name" or somthing on the remaining half of the card that way the owner can return the them back with some of the finish product.


man u must be pretty stoned right now...haha. classic.


----------



## kkday (Jan 19, 2009)

grassified said:


> yeah im most worried about hunters though. Alot of them are total mokes and would have no regret ripping your entire crop off if they happened to come across it one day.


go easy how you use "Moke" cuz you are in hawaii and i consider my self moke. and one thing about hunters (at least all that i know) they will just cut your main cola and leave the rest. remember there Hunters/gatheres and take what they need (sometimes thats happens to be your main cola)


----------



## grassified (Jan 19, 2009)

Well im mostly haole so I guess I consider most local guys mokes. dont mean offense (I hang out with some guys i call them mokes friendly of course) unless I use it in temrs like I just did haha, I mean some guys, really the meat head ones that say "FUCKIN HAOLE HO FAK YOU BRAH GO BACK MAINLAND" I m sorry I really fucken hate them, even though im nice to all of them, some islanders are just total assholes to whites, but really most islanders are really friendly even to haoles like me.


----------



## grassified (Jan 19, 2009)

Btw that grass it huge!!! I had to cut it all down with a machete, its well over 8 feet tall.

One of the reasons I grew in there.


----------



## kaleihala76 (Jan 19, 2009)

used to grow outdoors, rip-offs just killed me, now im indoors, and loving it.


----------



## aod! (Jan 19, 2009)

Im no pig just hunt all over the Island..... its not hard to notice places on a ISLAND!


----------



## craca102 (Jan 19, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Hey Craca,
> 
> On my way to work the other day I saw your avatar on the back of a truck on Kapahulu. I started cracking up wondering how often all of us drive by each other and don't know it.
> 
> Good luck everyone with this wind storm. All you Big Island Growers may catch a break...sure hope so.


Nah wasnt me. just grabbed this avatar off google.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a few pics of some girls about ready to harvest. I can't wait.


----------



## mauiwowie420 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice bro, looking damn fine.
cant wait till my babes start flowerin
just popped a few seeds in the ground last week


----------



## doctorD (Jan 20, 2009)

Hwy everyone! Just moved back to Hawaii after 20 years in the Chicago area. Things are good and its great to be back. Im on Oahu now but come from Hilo. Been to all the cool places again done some great hiking met a cool neighbor but really havent found much weed. Most of what I have isnt all that good really . Whats up with that? I need to get my setup going again. I shiped most of my stuff but need a carbon filter and a few other things. Any good hydro shops around? It looks like most grow outdoors from what I see around but my grows have been way better. Whats up with that Hawaii used to have some great weed but I cant find it. Check out the link in my sig to see my grow in chicago


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey D,

Welcome back. You're right about the outdoor stuff and there's a couple of reasons for that. One is we have nearly year round growing weather and the other is that electricity has really gone up over the last year. Good news is it's down this month.

I think everyone's goal on this site is to improve the quality and that's why lots have started growing to begin with. I think most are dirt farmers...have not heard of...but have not looked for...a hydro store. Dial electric is a good place for lighting. Best of luck to you.

CV


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey D Welcome back. I know there is a hydro store in Hilo. If that helps at all.And as far as the chron, You probably just need to find a good connect.Cause it is out there,you just gotta find it. Good luck & Good growing!!!!


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 20, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here's a few pics of some girls about ready to harvest. I can't wait.


 
Very Nice Maligs,those look yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 20, 2009)

Howzzit D... 
Welcome back...
There is a hydro store on Waialae across from the Kahala Mall....


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 20, 2009)

Way KOOL> watching Obama's parade saw the SHAKA!!!!!! local boy all the way. so now if he would legalize.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 20, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> Way KOOL> watching Obama's parade saw the SHAKA!!!!!! local boy all the way. so now if he would legalize.


 
That would be the best day of my life. Besides my birth of course, that was pretty cool!


----------



## kalama (Jan 20, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Hey D Welcome back. I know there is a hydro store in Hilo. If that helps at all.And as far as the chron, You probably just need to find a good connect.Cause it is out there,you just gotta find it. Good luck & Good growing!!!!


Theres a hydro store in hilo? Ive been living here all my life and never seen one hahaha


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 20, 2009)

kalama said:


> Theres a hydro store in hilo? Ive been living here all my life and never seen one hahaha


 
Ya my buddy told me awhile back. I'm not sure where, but can find out if you don't find it. There is also Ohana Greenhouse in Hilo ya.


----------



## grassified (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn what about oahu? I havent found one here yet!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 20, 2009)

grassified said:


> Damn what about oahu? I havent found one here yet!


and cant forget maui??


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 21, 2009)

grassified said:


> Damn what about oahu? I havent found one here yet!


kahala hydro across from the mall


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jan 21, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> and cant forget maui??


get ohana green house supply store in kahului and one in hilo. they get all kinds of nutes little tent set ups, hydro set-ups,and i think even aero. they now even advertizing the ufo ( the led lights). once u go there u going be like me. there every other day...lolz


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 21, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> get ohana green house supply store in kahului and one in hilo. they get all kinds of nutes little tent set ups, hydro set-ups,and i think even aero. they now even advertizing the ufo ( the led lights). once u go there u going be like me. there every other day...lolz


 
That would make two mauwwee, I friggin love that store. I put the seagull guano on some ladies vegging. Two weeks later I had @!#$%ing hedges. I'm thinning um out now their so friggin thick!!!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are some that are starting to bud. The 1st and 3rd picture are of some "Soma" and the 2nd and 4th are of some "Duck Foot".


----------



## grassified (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice buds!!! +repz


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a update on the Haze! Maybe 4 weeks into flowering.
That last picture is 1 of about 8 lower branches,on this one plant.It's buds are gonna be huge!
Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Job Bra...
great looking for short season!!!


----------



## mauiwowie420 (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful plants man
haha hide em in the cane grass, hawaiian style


----------



## grassified (Jan 21, 2009)

mauiwowie420 said:


> beautiful plants man
> haha hide em in the cane grass, hawaiian style


 
I think thats johnson grass, its a great cover for outdoor grows, they grow in huge fields, just cut away a patch with a machete and you got yourself a mean grow spot


----------



## bonsaipot (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> i am done with neem for now, it seems to hurt my plans more than just safer soap stuff


Use ladybugs. You know we have a native kind here that is tiny and blue-black. You see them on hau and other hibiscus a lot, like little iridescent drops of water. Go find some in the wild and give them a new home. Those little guys will eat all your bad pests and protect your babies without you having to fight the parking lot at WalMart for Safer soap.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 22, 2009)

grassified said:


> I think thats johnson grass, its a great cover for outdoor grows, they grow in huge fields, just cut away a patch with a machete and you got yourself a mean grow spot


owned. is everyone starting to sprout their summer babies?


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome looking plants haole. I got some about the same age.


----------



## grassified (Jan 22, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> owned. is everyone starting to sprout their summer babies?


 

I do! Got 7 seeds in the pot.


5 Sativa slang seeds, and 2 mazar-i-sharif seeds... they underwent the banana method for about a week. The other 5 Sativa slangs and 3 mazars are sitting in there for another weeek or 2 even. I am gonna compare the male/female ratio of the two sets of seeds. See if this method works.

I should update my grow thread....tomorrow, going to bed about now, 10oclock, I need my good 9 hours of sleep!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 22, 2009)

grassified said:


> I do! Got 7 seeds in the pot.
> 
> 
> 5 Sativa slang seeds, and 2 mazar-i-sharif seeds... they underwent the banana method for about a week. The other 5 Sativa slangs and 3 mazars are sitting in there for another weeek or 2 even. I am gonna compare the male/female ratio of the two sets of seeds. See if this method works.
> ...


enjoy your rest. best wishes to the babies. cant wait to start planting in mid march!!


----------



## doctorD (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Howzzit D...
> Welcome back...
> There is a hydro store on Waialae across from the Kahala Mall....


 Thanks for the info. im on oahu so the other one mentioned in hilo wont help but thanks


----------



## doctorD (Jan 22, 2009)

I also filled out 2 rental aps today so I should have a place soon to set up. Rent free with friends is all good but I need to get a real bed lol my back is killing me


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody, they look SOOO HEADDDYYYY!!!!I will probably start my keikis for the long season in the middle of May. Maybe even first of June.
Watch you think Puna, good time?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 23, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Thanks everybody, they look SOOO HEADDDYYYY!!!!I will probably start my keikis for the long season in the middle of May. Maybe even first of June.
> Watch you think Puna, good time?


well june first is prime, i am going to put some indoor vegged ones out then to hopefully get some biggies out of it


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm starting in April so it gives me time to clone the best genetics.. 
Between Attitude, breeder friends in Cali, and a few kind Uncles out here... I have some of the most incredible beans.. 
I have to admit that I can't wait to get started... 

Hey has anyone grown or considered growing the auto-flowering for harvests while your waiting on your long cycle... ?? 
Since they are 8-9 weeks from seed to finished flower you could be medicated all summer. just me thinkin


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 23, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I'm starting in April so it gives me time to clone the best genetics..
> Between Attitude, breeder friends in Cali, and a few kind Uncles out here... I have some of the most incredible beans..
> I have to admit that I can't wait to get started...
> 
> ...


Hey Sheck, the pollen took and got 90+beans!.. That is more than what i expected and i can't thank you enough bro...anyways my plan is to grow a bunch at all different stages throughout the season with focusing on the HS for the long haul. Hit you up when the clones drop..btw.. im dissapointed that my store bought seeds are so pricey and tiny compared to my homegrown and stash of bag seed. Anyone else notice?


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 23, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Hey Sheck, the pollen took and got 90+beans!.. That is more than what i expected and i can't thank you enough bro...anyways my plan is to grow a bunch at all different stages throughout the season with focusing on the HS for the long haul. Hit you up when the clones drop..btw.. im dissapointed that my store bought seeds are so pricey and tiny compared to my homegrown and stash of bag seed. Anyone else notice?



Your store bought seeds were cultivated indoors... usually they end up smaller than outdoors.. The same usually happens to seeds when it gets cold on the mainland in fall...

I have some Black Domina x Hogg seeds for you if you like Indica dominant bud for night time and sleepy time 

The og kush clones got wiped out by the spider mites when I was gone for Christmas on the mainland.. except I have one left that I am praying lives to keep this lovely og strain alive.. keep your fingers crossed and you can count on some clones if it lives


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 23, 2009)

Ill be happy to take some of that BDxH seeds and ill throw you some of each of the ones I got no problem. BTW, too bad for those clones and hopefully that one pulls through!.. let me know... I just dropped my free g13 power skunk seeds from the attitude just to see if they take... i won't start dropping seriously for a couple of months. so im just messing around in the meantime.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 23, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> get ohana green house supply store in kahului and one in hilo. they get all kinds of nutes little tent set ups, hydro set-ups,and i think even aero. they now even advertizing the ufo ( the led lights). once u go there u going be like me. there every other day...lolz


Das the one! They get choke lights and stuff. Good store. 

Good looking buds everyone. gotta post my hermie on here as the buds w/ seeds are swelling quite nicely.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 24, 2009)

I gave uncle next door the attitude power skunk bonus special


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 24, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Damn, I thought they stopped green harvest and the government was putting the money towards ice. I guess I heard wrong.


they have the funding thru the fiscal year. Which is my memory serves me correctly is until July of 2009! Then they must abide by the new initiative for the Big Island making pakalolo a low priority.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 24, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I gave uncle next door the attitude power skunk bonus special


So what seeds did you get from the 'tude?.. and those g13 beans are soooooo tiny.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 24, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> So what seeds did you get from the 'tude?.. and those g13 beans are soooooo tiny.


I got some LA Confidential (aka Bubba Kush or Affie) ... One of my absolute favorites (you will see why)

Sour P


couple beans each of :

Afghan Kush 
Barneys Blue Cheese


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 25, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Thanks everybody, they look SOOO HEADDDYYYY!!!!I will probably start my keikis for the long season in the middle of May. Maybe even first of June.
> Watch you think Puna, good time?


In the old days we always planted our long season in March. But over the years I have come to a conclusion. Why so fucking early? Anything that is started in April or even the middle of May will catch up with plants started in March by the time end of July early August rolls around. So waiting that extra six weeks, means six weeks that your plants don't have to be fighting off the natural elements, bugs,weather, etc..etc..


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 25, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I also filled out 2 rental aps today so I should have a place soon to set up. Rent free with friends is all good but I need to get a real bed lol my back is killing me


I'm curious as to your indoor setup. Care to share it with me. lights,what type etc,. Mylar vs paint. Basic indoor stuff, if you don't mind?

mahalo


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 25, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm curious as to your indoor setup. Care to share it with me. lights,what type etc,. Mylar vs paint. Basic indoor stuff, if you don't mind?
> 
> mahalo


i think im going to plant in march just for the hell of getting my babies in the ground as early as possible. i know bugs are quite the hassle but i got some cash to buy copper to burn the slugs and some sluggo as back up. and i also have some green chicken wire and black fencing to put around them for the animals to stay away.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 25, 2009)

i just put two 3 footers out today,
when they reach that height, they out grow their indoor veg closet and go out to flower.
it is hard on the plants out side right now with wind rain and overcast.
if you are just doing one long season grow, wait till later and the plants will be healthier when they flower


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> i just put two 3 footers out today,
> when they reach that height, they out grow their indoor veg closet and go out to flower.
> it is hard on the plants out side right now with wind rain and overcast.
> if you are just doing one long season grow, wait till later and the plants will be healthier when they flower


 
3 footers! im so jealous.

pics please.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 25, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> 3 footers! im so jealous.
> 
> pics please.


i think these two are more like 2' 9" because i had to take them out early, i had a bug problem


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 25, 2009)

nice grow C. Shoot some pics when they bud!


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are some pics I took today of my girls.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice Maligs, nothing beats pot porn!.. thanx.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 25, 2009)

will do man
nice pics m.


----------



## msgrappling (Jan 25, 2009)

you seem like you know what ur doing. I'm moving to Hawaii in a few months and want to plant immediately. Then I read somewhere that the feds or whoever (do you know?) comb the islands for plants in helicopters. is that true. I don't want to lose my crop. Any suggestions on how to protect/conceal my crop? Any help would be very appreciated. Mahalo.


----------



## grassified (Jan 25, 2009)

What island you moving too? usually the iron birds fly around big island, bu they fly on all the islands. Oahu is the next big one, but they only look for plants in your backyard, they dont go back into the mountains or anything.


----------



## kkday (Jan 26, 2009)

maligs those look awsome. Can't wait to see harvest pics.


----------



## doctorD (Jan 26, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm curious as to your indoor setup. Care to share it with me. lights,what type etc,. Mylar vs paint. Basic indoor stuff, if you don't mind?
> 
> mahalo


just check out the link in my signature. It has all the info from seed to harvest from my last grow in illinois.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I just harvested a few plants last week and I am very happy with the results, I can't wait till these girls finish.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 26, 2009)

the sun is out, yeah


----------



## craca102 (Jan 27, 2009)

grassified said:


> What island you moving too? usually the iron birds fly around big island, bu they fly on all the islands. Oahu is the next big one, but they only look for plants in your backyard, they dont go back into the mountains or anything.


I would say that all islands are quite the same, equal optimum gorwing conditions, with the Big Island having the most flyovers.

Maui's got three that I know are looking for crops. Two are county helicopters and one was a DEA helicopter I looked up on the internet and found some pics of.

Check out the links. They vary from info about the helicopter to pictures of a DEA (probably 1 in the same) Helicopter being loaded into a C-17 in Hilo (note the date on the right hand side, last year so its probably still in the state) -

http://picasaweb.google.com/jamesbuckjordan/OperationPineappleFuryRecon#5225972238474327410
http://picasaweb.google.com/jamesbuckjordan/LoadingRamps#5234080278401832370

From one pic you can get the tail number and can look it up in a aviation database (google search) and get this info -

http://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/N5646.html
http://www.aeroboek.nl/900/00103.HTM

To a story -

One day I was sitting at home watching the Price is Right, and I hear a helicopter; I always get suspicsous when I hear a helicopter as most growers do I would assume. I go outside and there it is, the Yellow County Helicopter(loud older model helicopter) is flying around where I live and does its route, goes back and forth above the houses and woodland(lots of back yard grows), then out of nowhere that DEA helicopter(not saying its the exact one, but same Model, but pretty damn close)(new NOTAR, very very quite, couldn't even here it till it was right over me really) comes flying over my house and heads to a gulch across the pasture from my house. I guess the Ranch guys were cropping for years in that gulch till they got busted and now the DEA does checkups every year I guess to see that they aren't doing it again. They just went back and forth quite a few times then went off.

They just fly over from Hilo and do there routes on Maui then head back to Hilo is what im guessing. Either way if you see that helicopter in the pics get to running cause its the DEA and your gonna be way yyyy fucked if you get caught lol.

Well anyways, nice looking buds Maligs and great looking girls there Cheshireplant. I'll try to get some pics of my swollen hermie sometime this week.

Mauichronic808, you should hook me up with some NL beans that you ordered, lol  

Gimme a month and I can trade you some clones.


----------



## kalama (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn, the government is getting sneaky haha. I live in hilo, close to the airport actually and I never seen that DEA chopper before, must be that good haha.


----------



## grassified (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice info on the heli's there craka, +repz!!


Yeah I always see this two seater black help wandering around my neighborhood, I really need to get it's tail number, and find out if its a DEA chopper or something else.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have tons of chopters. Mostly the tour ones out of Waikaloa right? I hope so.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 27, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I have tons of chopters. Mostly the tour ones out of Waikaloa right? I hope so.


 
Yeah, Alot of the wurly birds I here are the tours flying the valleys. I get all freaked out, look up and see Blue Hawaii or some other tour. I'm just glad green harvest is ending soon.

" I'd like to take out me stinkin rocket launcher and out of the air, dispense the helicopter!" JBoog/ Ganja Farmer


----------



## elite808edge (Jan 27, 2009)

for maui we got them yellow or yellow and red stripe copters ...thats the color of or green harvest copters and they got like 4 of it


----------



## craca102 (Jan 27, 2009)

elite808edge said:


> for maui we got them yellow or yellow and red stripe copters ...thats the color of or green harvest copters and they got like 4 of it


Yep that the two county Helicopters I was talking about. Full yellow one and your right they yellow and red striped one also.

I have numerous tours flying over my house everyday. The times are pretty consistent so I don't worry as much now.

The helicopters I was talking about came on a full sunny day towards the end of the summer last year when the plants are beginning to bud and are very large from vegging.

I might be wrong on the DEA helicopter but I know what Model Helicopter I saw and based my research on that and came up with those links. 

But anyways, I hope bud rot doesn't start on my girl today. Nice sprinkles all day really piss me off instead of rain then sunshine which I can handle.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 27, 2009)

So I hiked to Waimanu Valley yesterday, and I got to 3/4 house after 9 gulch. I stopped to smoke a fatty, and saw someone had carved in the rafter "PUNA BUDS MO BETTA" instantly I thought of you Puna. Been to Waimanu lately?


----------



## kalama (Jan 28, 2009)

Frick, the stray cats knocked over my baby last night. One month of work for nothing, good thing I have a couple more germing right now, getting low on seeds too


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 28, 2009)

kalama said:


> Frick, the stray cats knocked over my baby last night. One month of work for nothing, good thing I have a couple more germing right now, getting low on seeds too


cows knocked over my babies and killed them too  good thing they were just the free seeds i got with my order. germing next week monday. chee


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 28, 2009)

you guys need to give those little fellas some protection


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well,I gave my babies some worm casting and molasses tea this morning. hoping to see some differance next week. My 3 dwarf's are only 9 days old and about 2". I have been running them under CFL's, 8 of them and bring them outside for the sun, when there is any. Doing 18/6 until the daylight gets longer. I have 2 of my mango's outside also, but my "Big Bud" is staying inside for another month and a half. Doing a fim on the 3 big ones. Wish I had some pictures but "ala" no camera. Aloha, Aunty


----------



## ruheye (Jan 29, 2009)

wow. havent been on this website in ages. nice to see some of the hawaii growers on here. well jus liked to share one of my babies thats got a couple more weeks to go. hope youll like them!


----------



## grassified (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it seems like this hawaii grow thread just exploded about a week after I joined lol, I think when you google marijuana growing hawaii in google now this thread is the first thing that comes up haha.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice looking girl ruheye. 

Yeh I have been on here for over a year (i think) lol and never saw many hawaii growers. Then just this past few months theres been a lotta guys. Good to see.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha yea like me. Im a newbie here and found the site very helpful.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 29, 2009)

we are so cool


----------



## grassified (Jan 29, 2009)

Totally...


----------



## ruheye (Jan 29, 2009)

yea i had my account for awhile. then i stoped comming on. but now im back into it since the next season is on its way. 

i wanna see somemore hawaii grow pics. ill keep updating some of my pics.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are some that I took of my girls.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey they look great...very healthy! I'll post mine tomorrow.


----------



## ruheye (Jan 30, 2009)

nice set of plants you got there maligs. what type of strains you got growing there?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 30, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Yep that the two county Helicopters I was talking about. Full yellow one and your right they yellow and red striped one also.
> 
> I have numerous tours flying over my house everyday. The times are pretty consistent so I don't worry as much now.
> 
> ...



let me update you all on the helicopter situation here in da 'Sandwhich Isle'. As for us Big Islanders, a new county initiative was passed on Nov. 4th making Pakalolo a low priority crime for adults 18 & over. Another words you are aloud to sit on your own property and let the "Midnight lamp" burn 24/7, providing you are over the age of 18. Which now we are aloud to have 24 plants of any stage ,or a dried pound of cannabis without sweating bullets. But for the "Iron Bird", it is my understanding that their funds run out with the end of the fiscal year. This means they fly until July, and anything after that is either tourist related or Real estate, just not the usual bullshit that has hindered our growth as honest hard working tax payers! As to why we have more helicopters here than any other island. It's rather obvious boys and girls! We are by far the largest, and most progressive of all the islands. Hell, Puna County alone is larger than the entire island of Oahu. That's a lot of land to cover by iron birds.
But on the bright side, and it's the only bright side to our falling economy. Soon there will be no money to fly them period....anywhere!!!! California is in such a bad place, they aren't even getting tax returns this year from the state. Residents there will get an IOU voucher. Plus kids free lunches at schools are a thing of the past in california...but the helicopters are still flying!?!!? How long do you think that shit will last until the people say enough? Helicopters flying in a down economy in a "war that isn't working", and the very kids who need that free meal at school are denied? 

Keep your eyes fixed to the local economy Island residents/growers. This could be the opportunity we have all been waiting for! As more and more people lose there jobs,retirement, homes ,etc.,etc.. The more the masses will turn to drugs to help kill their pain. As growers of cannabis, this could very well serve us all in a very positive, lucrative manner. Now is the time to tighten up your grow operations, and think of your next move. And by all means use our slumping economy as your incentive and the drive behind your ideas. 
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 30, 2009)

wow maligs, you da man! got some good looking girls there, nice job.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 30, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> let me update you all on the helicopter situation here in da 'Sandwhich Isle'. As for us Big Islanders, a new county initiative was passed on Nov. 4th making Pakalolo a low priority crime for adults 18 & over. Another words you are aloud to sit on your own property and let the "Midnight lamp" burn 24/7, providing you are over the age of 18. Which now we are aloud to have 24 plants of any stage ,or a dried pound of cannabis without sweating bullets. But for the "Iron Bird", it is my understanding that their funds run out with the end of the fiscal year. This means they fly until July, and anything after that is either tourist related or Real estate, just not the usual bullshit that has hindered our growth as honest hard working tax payers! As to why we have more helicopters here than any other island. It's rather obvious boys and girls! We are by far the largest, and most progressive of all the islands. Hell, Puna County alone is larger than the entire island of Oahu. That's a lot of land to cover by iron birds.
> But on the bright side, and it's the only bright side to our falling economy. Soon there will be no money to fly them period....anywhere!!!! California is in such a bad place, they aren't even getting tax returns this year from the state. Residents there will get an IOU voucher. Plus kids free lunches at schools are a thing of the past in california...but the helicopters are still flying!?!!? How long do you think that shit will last until the people say enough? Helicopters flying in a down economy in a "war that isn't working", and the very kids who need that free meal at school are denied?
> 
> Keep your eyes fixed to the local economy Island residents/growers. This could be the opportunity we have all been waiting for! As more and more people lose there jobs,retirement, homes ,etc.,etc.. The more the masses will turn to drugs to help kill their pain. As growers of cannabis, this could very well serve us all in a very positive, lucrative manner. Now is the time to tighten up your grow operations, and think of your next move. And by all means use our slumping economy as your incentive and the drive behind your ideas.
> Good luck to all!!!



Very Well put there Puna Bud.

"Now is the time to tighten up your grow operations, and think of your next move. And by all means use our slumping economy as your incentive and the drive behind your ideas."

So true. It's my drive that's all I know. I will hike my ass off for miles if it means a successful grow season this year.

Good luck to all also, and I do think we should tag our plots so that no one rips each other off.

Maybe a piece of duct tape on each pot? I dunno.


----------



## craca102 (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha didn't notice it before but are those garden markers with strain names on it there Maligs808? Thats great, seeing which performs the best is what I'd be doing.


----------



## maligs808 (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha yea, i wanna keep track of these strains because I have not grown most of them before. So far the "soma" and "duckfoot" are really impressing me.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 31, 2009)

I just cut this girl down she was looking ripe. The top cola was huge. it is a skunk not a great smell but the high is good. i wanted some thing better so what I have now is kicking this things ass. wait and see Aloha Hawaiian Kind


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 31, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> I just cut this girl down she was looking ripe. The top cola was huge. it is a skunk not a great smell but the high is good. i wanted some thing better so what I have now is kicking this things ass. wait and see Aloha Hawaiian Kind


it probably smells greeny. make sure you cure it and im sure you wont be sorry. great bud


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice Harvest Hawaiin Kind!!! Thanks for all the info also Puna Bud. That's killer, the wurly birds will be down before longseason harvest. 
When are we gonna plan a Big Island Potluck?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jan 31, 2009)

nice harvest hi kind, soild


----------



## 2kstyle (Feb 1, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> maui pride.


 represent!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 1, 2009)

2kstyle said:


> represent!


you know. guys quik q for all the outdoor growers for this season. for all the people going to hike alot to get to your spots, how many times a month will you be doing this super long hike. i have this one spot to grow but its not on my land and i dont know how much activity gets to that spot. its a really good spot and im afraid the guys cows go down there and he goes down there to wrangle his cows. and as for green harvest on the big island ending in july. its seems that prices will drop on the big island for the increase in growers! this good news! can anyone give me a site or book or something to research the marijuana enforcement on maui. i would love to find out exactly whats going on over here. maligs- nice grow man for the short season. cant wait to get a smoke report on those babies. you get clones? anyways thats all i got to say for now. peace


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 1, 2009)

Na man I'm starting all my shit from seeds. My friend has been breeding strains the last few years and all that I can say is I am impressed. The pics taken on my profile are only 3-4 weeks into flowering. I'm stoked on how these babies are turning out.


----------



## Ikaika (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone watch BJ get his ass beat tonight?
Was depressing to watch.

In other news. My babies are a good 4-5 inches now.


----------



## budy budman (Feb 1, 2009)

ruheye said:


> wow. havent been on this website in ages. nice to see some of the hawaii growers on here. well jus liked to share one of my babies thats got a couple more weeks to go. hope youll like them!


 ruheye,
Looking really nice dude..........how long has the one been flowering? Go man Go!!!


----------



## budy budman (Feb 1, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here are some that I took of my girls.


 maligs...............you can grow!! I had to blaze a pipeload to celebrate for you!!! cheers. How much longer until you harvest the bigger ones?


----------



## budy budman (Feb 1, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Very Well put there Puna Bud.
> 
> "Now is the time to tighten up your grow operations, and think of your next move. And by all means use our slumping economy as your incentive and the drive behind your ideas."
> 
> ...


  Ganja ...........the eye of meditation............the healing of the nation...........Thank you PunaBud for helping us keep on the right track, wonder what motivated the old Pioneers during the Gold rush?I don't think it was just about getting rich but maybe it was the journey into a new frontier.H3 Hiway growers the smell is giving away your locations in several spots.I hope a honor system is developed for us all.............lets not take from each other but give..........Aloha and best of luck to all.


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 1, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> Anyone watch BJ get his ass beat tonight?
> Was depressing to watch.
> 
> In other news. My babies are a good 4-5 inches now.


I watched BJ get smashed.. I had to listen to GSP nuthuggers throughout the fight talk trash ... BJ gassed in the second and got beat going against a bigger and stronger GSP. Oh well, sets up for 2 good fights with BJ x Florian and GSP x Alves .


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 1, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> Anyone watch BJ get his ass beat tonight?
> Was depressing to watch.
> 
> In other news. My babies are a good 4-5 inches now.


That fight was very depressing! But I kinda knew it was gonna happen. Bj needs to just stay at 155lbs and dominate that weight class. I'm just worried about his state of mind,trying to defend his belt , coming off a loss. Hopefully he will realize 170lb is not right for his size, cause at 155lb nobody can mess with him. I work with one of Bj's training partners. And he said Bj is fighting Kenny Florian next. That boy doesn't stand a chance, espesally since Anderson Silva's Mauy Thai coach has been in Hilo training Bj for the fight.


Any way, I'm heading to the hotponds in puna today if anybody wants to come.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 1, 2009)

Another 4-5 weeks and my first "soma" and "duckfoot" should be ready. The friend who gave me the beans said that the "soma" should only take about 90 days from start to finish. I guess the true 90 day wonders.


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 1, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> That fight was very depressing! But I kinda knew it was gonna happen. Bj needs to just stay at 155lbs and dominate that weight class. I'm just worried about his state of mind,trying to defend his belt , coming off a loss. Hopefully he will realize 170lb is not right for his size, cause at 155lb nobody can mess with him. I work with one of Bj's training partners. And he said Bj is fighting Kenny Florian next. That boy doesn't stand a chance, espesally since Anderson Silva's Mauy Thai coach has been in Hilo training Bj for the fight.
> 
> 
> Any way, I'm heading to the hotponds in puna today if anybody wants to come.


Yup, i don't believe Kenflo is on BJs level.. but i think itll be an awsome fight none the less! I agree that BJ owns 155 and will for a long time if he wants to. Training with Andersons MT coach? dayum.. good stuff... 

I WISH i could go to the hot ponds bro. Have fun.


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 1, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Ganja ...........the eye of meditation............the healing of the nation...........Thank you PunaBud for helping us keep on the right track, wonder what motivated the old Pioneers during the Gold rush?I don't think it was just about getting rich but maybe it was the journey into a new frontier.H3 Hiway growers the smell is giving away your locations in several spots.I hope a honor system is developed for us all.............lets not take from each other but give..........Aloha and best of luck to all.


 
H3 growin?--for real?... i always look around for potential spot when i drive through but i dont think ill ever have the balls to do it.

"wonder what motivated the old Pioneers during the Gold rush?I don't think it was just about getting rich but maybe it was the journey into a new frontier."

--*sniff *sniff (wipes a tear from eye)

Im in!

Buddy your the man!


----------



## budy budman (Feb 1, 2009)

The plant is 72 days old from sprout. It Vegged for 44 days. Its over 5' tall on day 19 of 12/12. It showed white hairs 2 days ago. Fortunately we took several clones right before 12/12 conversion so we now are proud parents of all female SSH. Grow on.

The one on the right is your mother jusrushfc............hope you dont forget to clone her before she goes into 12/12. I know this will be a good grow. Aloha


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 1, 2009)

here is my weekly shots of my outdoor girls, my indoor aquaponic veg chamber will be unveiled soon


----------



## budy budman (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> here is my weekly shots of my outdoor girls, my indoor aquaponic veg chamber will be unveiled soon


 Cheshire...........beauties and nice backyard......looks real peaceful sitting there next to them. It fun to Marvel .Nice work.


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 1, 2009)

budy budman said:


> The plant is 72 days old from sprout. It Vegged for 44 days. Its over 5' tall on day 19 of 12/12. It showed white hairs 2 days ago. Fortunately we took several clones right before 12/12 conversion so we now are proud parents of all female SSH. Grow on.
> 
> The one on the right is your mother jusrushfc............hope you dont forget to clone her before she goes into 12/12. I know this will be a good grow. Aloha


That mama is TALL!.. I just smoked some of that killah from da BI. I havent smoked in a couple of days and so high off my ass right now!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you very much
at night it is nice to go out enjoy a smoke or drink and smell that Himalayan gold next to the chairs


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 1, 2009)

Guys, heres the lil beauty that i adopted this morning...super silver haze!






Shes a future mother.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a question for our hawaii growers. I have been reading on the Advance Growers threads about using coco to plant with. So I was wondering if I could use hapu'u instead? seems like the same idea. Anybody ever use it? I have with my orchids but they are really air plants and don't need soil. I think the idea is to mix coco fibers with the potting mixture. Any thoughts? Mahalo, Aunty


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 1, 2009)

I would think it would do awesome.. You want a fluffy kind of soil opposed to a compact one right?.. i like try now.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey there to all hawaii growers!!!! this is MEANGREEN your friend from the

mainland..im liveing in las vegas, nevada...right now,im glade to see so many growers 

there... ill will be visting famliy on muai in late feb...i love HAWAII!!! im thinking of 

moveing there in 3 years or so...im going to get as much seeds from the mainland as i

can....and im breeding some bagseeds that i got here....i'll come with as much as i 

can and will trade with any bother that is a good person...but what i want to know 

is what kind of traits should i breed for if im going to grow on hawaii??? this is what i 

have: bagseed:stavia/and indica that are breed with a auto ak x hindukush..just 

waiting for seeds to finsh...also strwbry cough x diesel..and a cali strain called: purp 

olger X sensi star...so what traits are we looking for to grow kind budds in hawaii??? 

thanks and peace ... MEANGREEN..


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice pics guy. Grow on!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 1, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> I have a question for our hawaii growers. I have been reading on the Advance Growers threads about using coco to plant with. So I was wondering if I could use hapu'u instead? seems like the same idea. Anybody ever use it? I have with my orchids but they are really air plants and don't need soil. I think the idea is to mix coco fibers with the potting mixture. Any thoughts? Mahalo, Aunty


use coco, it has no pest being that it originates from trees, but i am sure hapu'u would work, but then again it will grow in almost anything


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 1, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> .so what traits are we looking for to grow kind budds in hawaii???
> 
> thanks and peace ... MEANGREEN..


dense strains ment for indoors will rot on windward sides of any island, but may do well other places.
best is to go sativa or hybrid with strong stems to withstand the wind


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> dense strains ment for indoors will rot on windward sides of any island, but may do well other places.
> best is to go sativa or hybrid with strong stems to withstand the wind


 thanks for the tips cheshireplant...what island u on???


----------



## 2kstyle (Feb 2, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> brah the rain this morning was mean. plants caught small kine lickens today. well i hermied two plants succesfully. purple kush and some hash plants in hopes to get male to cross wit other strains. well i germinated about ten purple kush and about three came out hermies. later then on i germinated about twenty and still caught some hermies. but the hash plant seem to have done alright. dont remember cathin a hermie wit that one. i guess its all on how the strain will be. then again i did harvest plants successfully using seeds of a hermie.


purple kush, you get sum harvest pics brah? i like see


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 2, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> thanks for the tips cheshireplant...what island u on???


no problem

oahu


----------



## kkday (Feb 2, 2009)

any one got Hermie pollen??? i have 2 females that i want to dust but want to use Hermie pollen. im on oahu mahalos


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 2, 2009)

kkday said:


> any one got Hermie pollen??? i have 2 females that i want to dust but want to use Hermie pollen. im on oahu mahalos


if u use hermie pollen ur going to have a strong hermie gene in them...if u

want fem seeds...get a few diff females and stress the shit out of them 

with lights..then which ever ones DONT go hermie..use a spary to force 

them too....thats the one u want the hermie pollen from....why?? well

it will be less likely to go hermie from any lil stress, when u palnt ur new 

female seeds....peace MEANGREEN....


----------



## ruheye (Feb 2, 2009)

budy budman said:


> ruheye,
> Looking really nice dude..........how long has the one been flowering? Go man Go!!!


sup man. thanks! in the pic they were flowering for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 2, 2009)

hey guys, check out my new youtube channel


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 3, 2009)

^fish, pot and good times. lol.-- nice one.--


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks, i plan on doing more
maybe the next show will be outdoors


----------



## doctorD (Feb 3, 2009)

What a great day yesterday. Im not really into football and it was a nice day here on oahu so i decided not to waste it and went for a hike. when I got to the trail head there was this older local guy doing yard work. 
Not wanting to be an asshole I rolled down the window and asked him a good spot to park so I was out of the way for the people in the neighborhood. He told me to park in his shade and asked if he could have one of my smokes. Thinking it would be good to have him on my side to keep an eye on the car i offered him 2. He then opened his hand and asked me if I wanted to smoke. Well that was a silly question. he said he had to get some papers but I had been smoking a bowl on the way to the hike so I had it sitting in my lap. He said the lord works in mysterious ways. I agreed with him we smoked up I went on a great hike. Then when I got back he was back at work in the yard. I`stopped to say bye and thanks for letting me park in his yard. well he must have liked me cuz he said if I ever need any buds let him know. I said how long will it take? 7 min he says. so i tell him ill take an ounce right now. Ok so now im off to the bank thinking I hope this is a good idea. I got a good vibe from him so I get some cash and head back. He has the oz ready and its some of the best i have seen on oahu in some time. Price if good so its a deal. Not wanting to pick up and take off I offer to smoke with him and we do. We we hang out talking story till it starts getting dark he then takes me around his yard loading me up with oranges and munition apples we trade phone numbers and I have a new smoke buddy. How great is that? Sorry to ramble on but I just love this tiny place in the middle of the ocean. It really is a special place and we are all luck to live here. Its not just the land but clearly the people are different from the mainland. Im glad to be back. I just hope my girl loves it too. She will be here in a month or so but has never been out of illinois. Time will tell....


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> What a great day yesterday. Im not really into football and it was a nice day here on oahu so i decided not to waste it and went for a hike. when I got to the trail head there was this older local guy doing yard work.
> Not wanting to be an asshole I rolled down the window and asked him a good spot to park so I was out of the way for the people in the neighborhood. He told me to park in his shade and asked if he could have one of my smokes. Thinking it would be good to have him on my side to keep an eye on the car i offered him 2. He then opened his hand and asked me if I wanted to smoke. Well that was a silly question. he said he had to get some papers but I had been smoking a bowl on the way to the hike so I had it sitting in my lap. He said the lord works in mysterious ways. I agreed with him we smoked up I went on a great hike. Then when I got back he was back at work in the yard. I`stopped to say bye and thanks for letting me park in his yard. well he must have liked me cuz he said if I ever need any buds let him know. I said how long will it take? 7 min he says. so i tell him ill take an ounce right now. Ok so now im off to the bank thinking I hope this is a good idea. I got a good vibe from him so I get some cash and head back. He has the oz ready and its some of the best i have seen on oahu in some time. Price if good so its a deal. Not wanting to pick up and take off I offer to smoke with him and we do. We we hang out talking story till it starts getting dark he then takes me around his yard loading me up with oranges and munition apples we trade phone numbers and I have a new smoke buddy. How great is that? Sorry to ramble on but I just love this tiny place in the middle of the ocean. It really is a special place and we are all luck to live here. Its not just the land but clearly the people are different from the mainland. Im glad to be back. I just hope my girl loves it too. She will be here in a month or so but has never been out of illinois. Time will tell....


That is an awesome story man. All the people ive met in since finding this forum was very generous and cool. The Aloha Spirit lives...pass it on.


----------



## neekz (Feb 3, 2009)

SO GLAD I FOUND THREAD!!! aloha bradas n sistahs. im ova here in waianae. cfl cabbin. Ne body down 4 a trade? I shuld b gettin my fem Church, Blue Cheese, & White Widow soon n ima clone the hell outa em. Cut for Cut? (lols at da doob fa doob highsku memories) I was begining to think "am i the only 1 serious about growin ova hea? im 18 btw so ya i guess ima youngsta.


----------



## neekz (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> What a great day yesterday. Im not really into football and it was a nice day here on oahu so i decided not to waste it and went for a hike. when I got to the trail head there was this older local guy doing yard work.
> Not wanting to be an asshole I rolled down the window and asked him a good spot to park so I was out of the way for the people in the neighborhood. He told me to park in his shade and asked if he could have one of my smokes. Thinking it would be good to have him on my side to keep an eye on the car i offered him 2. He then opened his hand and asked me if I wanted to smoke. Well that was a silly question. he said he had to get some papers but I had been smoking a bowl on the way to the hike so I had it sitting in my lap. He said the lord works in mysterious ways. I agreed with him we smoked up I went on a great hike. Then when I got back he was back at work in the yard. I`stopped to say bye and thanks for letting me park in his yard. well he must have liked me cuz he said if I ever need any buds let him know. I said how long will it take? 7 min he says. so i tell him ill take an ounce right now. Ok so now im off to the bank thinking I hope this is a good idea. I got a good vibe from him so I get some cash and head back. He has the oz ready and its some of the best i have seen on oahu in some time. Price if good so its a deal. Not wanting to pick up and take off I offer to smoke with him and we do. We we hang out talking story till it starts getting dark he then takes me around his yard loading me up with oranges and munition apples we trade phone numbers and I have a new smoke buddy. How great is that? Sorry to ramble on but I just love this tiny place in the middle of the ocean. It really is a special place and we are all luck to live here. Its not just the land but clearly the people are different from the mainland. Im glad to be back. I just hope my girl loves it too. She will be here in a month or so but has never been out of illinois. Time will tell....


reminds me of the time a old man at tha busstop offered me n my bro some hash ciggarets. smoked a few got blazed n hitchd da bus talkin bout his old big isle ops n how his partner got popped with pounds. crazy. called his strain the butterfly.


----------



## kkday (Feb 3, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> if u use hermie pollen ur going to have a strong hermie gene in them...if u
> 
> want fem seeds...get a few diff females and stress the shit out of them
> 
> ...


whats a "spary" and by the way i grow outdoors so the only light is the sun i honestly love hermies there great if you can seperate them from the other ladies.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 3, 2009)

kkday said:


> whats a "spary" and by the way i grow outdoors so the only light is the sun i honestly love hermies there great if you can seperate them from the other ladies.


 
I think he means spray.


----------



## budy budman (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> hey guys, check out my new youtube channel


 Awesome setup cheshire, looks like it was alot of work but well worth it. Can't wait to see how they turn out. Grow on Dude.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh me Oh my! I'm exited. I started 5 super silver haze seeds. And 4 have popped from the dirt already. Looks like I'm not the only one with the SSH. Was thinking they gonna get big eh? Also I just started building a grow box. It's 27" wide, 24" deep, and 36" tall. It's gonna be big enough for two mothers and about 30 clones. I'm stoked, I will post some pics once it's done. Has anyone vegged with cfl's? I already have two 24" floros.I was thinking maybe six cfl's also.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> hey guys, check out my new youtube channel


Wow dude, that you tube was nice!! and thanks for the reply on the coco coir. gonna check it out some more.

and Dr., that truly is a great story, man, Hawai'i no ka 'oe! where else yea? and he gave you fruits from his yard. Deal. as I like to say," Lucky 'oe!!"


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 3, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Oh me Oh my! I'm exited. I started 5 super silver haze seeds. And 4 have popped from the dirt already. Looks like I'm not the only one with the SSH. Was thinking they gonna get big eh? Also I just started building a grow box. It's 27" wide, 24" deep, and 36" tall. It's gonna be big enough for two mothers and about 30 clones. I'm stoked, I will post some pics once it's done. Has anyone vegged with cfl's? I already have two 24" floros.I was thinking maybe six cfl's also.


Silver Haze gets really tall..
I've seen some uncles with 12 footers...
Otherwise count on at least 7'+
Mmm can't wait to come over for the Big Island party and sample that in ... 10 months


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Silver Haze gets really tall..
> I've seen some uncles with 12 footers...
> Otherwise count on at least 7'+
> Mmm can't wait to come over for the Big Island party and sample that in ... 10 months


im down for a maui smoke sesh in 10 months! first seed cracked of the season this morning! woot. hindu kush


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 3, 2009)

kkday said:


> whats a "spary" and by the way i grow outdoors so the only light is the sun i honestly love hermies there great if you can seperate them from the other ladies.


yeah i did mean "spray" srry....well if u grow out doors u can put a black 

bag over the plants to cut off light to stress them..the "spray" im talking 

about is called:Gibberellic acid...or u can use:colloidal silver.. but useing a 

hermie that "just shows up" is not the best thing to do, well because yeah 

they make fem seeds..but they also have a really good chance that all 

seeds for hermie pollen will all go hermie..thats why u want to force the 

female plant that does not turn hermie when stressed...(it has less of 

hermie genes).. this is the way the seed banks get there fem seeds.. personly i kill any hermie that "just shows up"...and whould only use 
hermie pollen if i forced it...its better to just clone..i like budd with no 

seeds..peace..MEANGREEN..


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 4, 2009)

hey guys, got rid of my youtube channel, it seemed unwise, maybe, i am just paranoid, but anyways i found a way to share my videos that is a little more private.

http://sharing.theflip.com/session/ebaaf2238a78654f9173779c6d32959c/video/3040558


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> hey guys, got rid of my youtube channel, it seemed unwise, maybe, i am just paranoid, but anyways i found a way to share my videos that is a little more private.
> 
> http://sharing.theflip.com/session/ebaaf2238a78654f9173779c6d32959c/video/3040558


 
Nice setup Cheshire!!!!I like the tunes also!!!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks

that's Oingo Boingo "Little Girls"


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are some pics I took of my garden this morning. Right now I have 16 females. Chicken widow, soma, diesel, duck foot, some Hamakua bud and some Puna stuff. The oldest have been budding for about 5 weeks. Sorry the pics suck, it was a little windy out there this morning.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 4, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Silver Haze gets really tall..
> I've seen some uncles with 12 footers...
> Otherwise count on at least 7'+
> Mmm can't wait to come over for the Big Island party and sample that in ... 10 months


 
Sounds good sheck!I figured they were gonna get big but holy @!#$! It's ok I got alot of rope.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2009)

wassup fellow islanders.love this site!lots of info that pertains particularly to our beautiful paradise, learned alot from reading the posts.thanks everyone, by the way, just wondering if anyone residing in the garden isle?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup fellow islanders.love this site!lots of info that pertains particularly to our beautiful paradise, learned alot from reading the posts.thanks everyone, by the way, just wondering if anyone residing in the garden isle?


5 of the 6 sprouts now we'll give the last been a chance to redeem its self. i think ill plant in 2 days? sounds good to me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> 5 of the 6 sprouts now we'll give the last been a chance to redeem its self. i think ill plant in 2 days? sounds good to me.


 started some seeds that a friend gave me.their in peat pots right now.do you suggest growing in pots or straight in the soil?'all is irie in kauai'


----------



## Ikaika (Feb 5, 2009)

Now I KNOW you guys gonna be at the Bob Fest & Agricultural Fair this weekend.

Says first annual but I remember Bobfests in Hilotown ever since I can remember down bayfront.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> Now I KNOW you guys gonna be at the Bob Fest & Agricultural Fair this weekend.
> 
> Says first annual but I remember Bobfests in Hilotown ever since I can remember down bayfront.


what island is that at?


----------



## Ikaika (Feb 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> what island is that at?


BI

haha it wont let me make a post with 2 letters


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> BI
> 
> haha it wont let me make a post with 2 letters


damn. soja was on maui like 3 weeks ago. that was super awesome. i wish we had a bobfest


----------



## Ikaika (Feb 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> damn. soja was on maui like 3 weeks ago. that was super awesome. i wish we had a bobfest


yeah I ended up hitching a ride in the back of my friends truck over to kona when it was there and staying in a friends condo
crazy shit


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 5, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> yeah I ended up hitching a ride in the back of my friends truck over to kona when it was there and staying in a friends condo
> crazy shit


 
SOJA at Kona Bowl was sick!!! I wish I could go to MarleyFest, but I'm hiking Waimanu and staying for 5-6 days.Depending on if I kill a pig or not, maybe longer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2009)

its about that time.....in hawaii anyway


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Feb 5, 2009)

let see some maui killa


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2009)

anyone out there ever hear of a strain called kauai electric?and if so do you know where to get some....


----------



## kalama (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheee bobfest on sunday...spark a fat blunt and then go down haha.


----------



## kkday (Feb 5, 2009)

wow 16 ladies nice maligs


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Feb 5, 2009)

spakdacrip808 said:


> let see some maui killa


cmurda on the prowl


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 5, 2009)

Skate Hawaii said:


> cmurda on the prowl


planting tomorow! 6/6 sprouts


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 6, 2009)

nice kkday. she go!! repotted my 3 dwarfs and moved them outside today. rearanged my inside grow, moved my lights around the girls are growing. can't wait to take them outside but maybe 2 more weeks in vege. then I'll put the girls outside, at least I hope they are not mahu's, GO GIRL!!


----------



## grassified (Feb 6, 2009)

Well heres are my babies, cant tell which are mazar-i-sharif and which are sativa slangs though haha.

I also got 10 lowryder#2 seeds, cracked em and they are in pots right now. I am still deciding wether ot grow them indoors or just put em out.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Feb 7, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> planting tomorow! 6/6 sprouts


wait, why did you quote me. do we know each other?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 7, 2009)

Skate Hawaii said:


> wait, why did you quote me. do we know each other?


it automaticly quotes for me and i dont change it.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here are some pics I took this morning boyHaloeBigIslandBuds. The oldest should be ready in 4 weeks. 5 weeks max.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 7, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here are some pics I took this morning boyHaloeBigIslandBuds. The oldest should be ready in 4 weeks. 5 weeks max.


KILLAAAASSSSS!!!!!!!
Looks good Maligs I will post some pics laters!Guess what I'm doing right now?


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 7, 2009)

Haha same thing as me. Smoking a J 
.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 7, 2009)

Me too, hitting up my pipe. wow maligs, you da man. such pretty ladies. good job.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 7, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> Me too, hitting up my pipe. wow maligs, you da man. such pretty ladies. good job.


planted all my sprouts this morning hopeful to see them all break soil by monday  then ill be moving them to a secure location till theyre a month old then theyll be planted in the perminant outdoor grow location! i cant wait.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 7, 2009)

Here it is Maligs!The first 3 are the veg box I'm building.The next some blackberry I picked up in Hilo.And then my seed stock.The rest is the whole line up.Includes 3 Mother's Bliss clones and their mom. A Snowball/Web clone.2 Silver Haze Clones. And a bunch of seed starts(5 SSH starts). The rest of the pics are my 5 Haze ladies budding HEAVY.Hope you all like my potporn!


----------



## Ikaika (Feb 8, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Here it is Maligs!The first 3 are the veg box I'm building.The next some blackberry I picked up in Hilo.And then my seed stock.The rest is the whole line up.Includes 3 Mother's Bliss clones and their mom. A Snowball/Web clone.2 Silver Haze Clones. And a bunch of seed starts(5 SSH starts). The rest of the pics are my 5 Haze ladies budding HEAVY.Hope you all like my potporn!


Ho shit
that Haze looks amazing


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome pics haole.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys! The grow box is 27"W,24"D,and 36"T. I made it big enough to fit 2 mothers and about 30 clones. Then the clones go outside when ready.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Shit, brudda. what the F___K!!!!!!!!!!! Love the pot porn. you hawaii growers are amazing


----------



## grassified (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey BigislandBuds, Did you plant those fat ladies directly in the ground or what? Enlighten me! Im starting my own outdoor grow.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 8, 2009)

grassified said:


> Hey BigislandBuds, Did you plant those fat ladies directly in the ground or what? Enlighten me! Im starting my own outdoor grow.


Yup, "Deep down into the earth is where me put the ganja!" Ganja Farmer by J boog. I transplanted them from 2gal. pots right when they sexed.(sexed really young because of the short season) Once they went into the ground they seemed to go back into Veg and streched A SHIT TON!
I think the more room for the roots, the bigger the plant will be. Just watch out long season with those sativas. Unless you want some shade under your pot trees!LOL But for short season they turned out perfect. A top and tie here and there but they weren't to hard to control.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 8, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Yup, "Deep down into the earth is where me put the ganja!" Ganja Farmer by J boog. I transplanted them from 2gal. pots right when they sexed.(sexed really young because of the short season) Once they went into the ground they seemed to go back into Veg and streched A SHIT TON!
> I think the more room for the roots, the bigger the plant will be. Just watch out long season with those sativas. Unless you want some shade under your pot trees!LOL But for short season they turned out perfect. A top and tie here and there but they weren't to hard to control.
> Thanks again everyone!


those are really nice lookin plants. short season or not. gratz bro


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 8, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> those are really nice lookin plants. short season or not. gratz bro


Short season. About 2-3 weeks left!!!


----------



## craca102 (Feb 8, 2009)

yup nice girls ya got. Indoor cloning and vegging is the way to go. You should invest in a good T5 hood to veg your mother and your clones.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 8, 2009)

craca102 said:


> yup nice girls ya got. Indoor cloning and vegging is the way to go. You should invest in a good T5 hood to veg your mother and your clones.


it does work 

http://sharing.theflip.com/session/d618c9088605a4b32448d0753e18a005/video/3083387


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> it does work
> 
> http://sharing.theflip.com/session/d618c9088605a4b32448d0753e18a005/video/3083387


that was a great vid cheshire


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks man, i started my own grow show thread on outdoor section.
i plan to do a vid a week.
i got this cool little camera thing called flip mino


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Feb 9, 2009)

i stared in december and my plant never even reach a foot yet


----------



## Ikaika (Feb 9, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Yup, "Deep down into the earth is where me put the ganja!" Ganja Farmer by J boog. I transplanted them from 2gal. pots right when they sexed.(sexed really young because of the short season) Once they went into the ground they seemed to go back into Veg and streched A SHIT TON!
> I think the more room for the roots, the bigger the plant will be. Just watch out long season with those sativas. Unless you want some shade under your pot trees!LOL But for short season they turned out perfect. A top and tie here and there but they weren't to hard to control.
> Thanks again everyone!


this is the second time youve said this
ganja farmer is totally marlon asher, not J boog


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 9, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> this is the second time youve said this
> ganja farmer is totally marlon asher, not J boog


 
Yeah,Yeah I know. But J Boog remade the song awhile ago. I love both artists,but I really like J Boog's version. But technically you are correct.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 9, 2009)

craca102 said:


> yup nice girls ya got. Indoor cloning and vegging is the way to go. You should invest in a good T5 hood to veg your mother and your clones.


Are you talking about the T5 floros(about 24")? If so,I have 2 already. The bulbs are probably old though. I was gonna get new bulbs for them and run 6 cfls also.That should be plenty eh?


I dig the video Cheshire!!! Looks like you have a sweet backyard!


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 9, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Are you talking about the T5 floros(about 24")? If so,I have 2 already. The bulbs are probably old though. I was gonna get new bulbs for them and run 6 cfls also.That should be plenty eh?
> 
> 
> I dig the video Cheshire!!! Looks like you have a sweet backyard!


Aloha all,

Lehua sent me a PM on icmag so i searched out hawaii threads on forums and found you folks. much mahalos lehua i would not have found the hawaiians in this forum. what you guys have been posting about, "pot lucks" is very important to me and I am trying to provide seeds and clones to medical patients FOR FREE. 

I am part of a kind-of well known ganja breeders club whos main goal is what I posted before, providing med patients with what they need. 

I've hooked up with two sick mmj patients on oahu and have grown for them, currently I have a grow room in a sick patients house. I grow their meds for them and try to provide them with what they need. 

What you folks have posted is very important to me and I support all peoples growing(for medicinal OR recreational, illegality means nothing to me if it SHOULD be legal).

There is already a few growers in hawaii who help med patients, you have the PWT(patients without time) guys on maui and a few other groups. 

I have been mentored by a big-island grower who has been growing for around 30 years, he has the original Kona Gold mom and has many other hawaii strains, he has provided me with top-notch hawaiian genetics.

I have just crossed Nirvanas Northern Lights and Papaya with Spyder Woman(Poha Berry x Hawaiian Webbed Indica)

So i have available:

NL X Spyder Woman
Papaya X Spyder Woman

If anyone here is an MMJ patient I offer these to you.

I have not done a germ test on these seeds but im sure at least a few would germ, as I had to pull the plant a little early, but the seeds look like they've reached maturation.

A little background on myself: my family was cash croppers on the big island, i moved to oahu to goto school. my mom fell ill and was diagnosed with cancer, at that point i started growing for her(2005). The cancer spread quickly and she passed in 2006. Since then i've felt the need to provide med patients with what they need, if you folks feel this is also important then I feel we have something we can be successful at.

I am a medical marijuana patient(i was hit by a car and I have back problems) but I only smoke a few times a month, when I need it, sometimes my pain get bad only once or twice a month.

I really love growing and am crawling as a breeder, I have read all the books out there and done the research. I have a few successful grows under my belt.

I believe the main problem with growers is that everyone thinks they are better growers than everyone else. brothers and sisters I ask you to open your hearts and understand that there are people out there who are better growers than you, and we all have something to learn. IMO hawaii has the best bud, bar none.

I am also working towards preserving the hawaiian strains and reintroducing them to hot-spots so they may re-populate and we can achieve phenotypes which we have not seen in recent years, not to mention regain vigor that has been loss due to inbreeding.

here are my NL and Papaya moms who are no more as i'm trying to stay within the legal limits.







the bud from the papaya is very tasty, reminds me of plumeria flowers.

I will be posting in this forum, altho I post on another private forum which has closed registration, I hope to get to know you braddahs and sistahs and we can help eachother out.

sorry for the long post, ALOHA!


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 9, 2009)

p.s. I am working with a big island breeder on developing a very strong pain-strain that does well in hawaii AND shows color. Taste and aroma are very important to me, as well as high/ceiling


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 9, 2009)

Much mahalos again haole. Gimme a call when you in waimea again.


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it bad if the bud gets wet from the rain and how can i prevent it


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 10, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> Is it bad if the bud gets wet from the rain and how can i prevent it


yes its bad, especially if they are past a few weeks in flowering. it will cause mold, especially in our humidity. hide it under other plants, or bring it indoors when it rains

a black trash bag would work too but i would only use it at night


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 10, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Much mahalos again haole. Gimme a call when you in waimea again.


You know dat!!


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 10, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> p.s. I am working with a big island breeder on developing a very strong pain-strain that does well in hawaii AND shows color. Taste and aroma are very important to me, as well as high/ceiling


 
That sounds killer! Just to let you know I have a lot of classic strains (Durban Poisen,Hollands Hope,ect.). So if your looking to breed, I might be able to help. And I always appreciate new strains. Thanks for all your effort,with all those medy patients. Let me know,any way I can help, I am willing.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 10, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> You know dat!!


yo brah, things are looking nice on your side of the island! WE are almost out of time for short season. Your pics, is that it for your short season? I just harvested 65% of my next to last short season harvest. I gonna let my last harvest go a few more weeks before I cut them down.

Pictures:

1. Kilauea Volcano two weeks ago
2. Drying buds from two plants. One plant with these big bus was only 54 inches tall!
3. Another view of these buds drying.
4. Nitrogen, sneaks up on security!


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 10, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> yo brah, things are looking nice on your side of the island! WE are almost out of time for short season. Your pics, is that it for your short season? I just harvested 65% of my next to last short season harvest. I gonna let my last harvest go a few more weeks before I cut them down.
> 
> Yeah that's it, 5 Silver Haze(hopefully around 5 dried ounces). I also have clones about 3 weeks into flowering.A few of the clones are fast flowering strains. And I was gonna start some 90 day wonders, I got from Maligs. So I can harvest in the middle of long season.What do you think Puna?Did you read that post about Waimanu? Beautiful pics! Some golf ball buds eh? I still need to go and see the lava flow,maybe this weekend.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 10, 2009)

hey random, this is the place to be. good to have you on board.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking nice puna. How are your plants doing lehua?


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 10, 2009)

bummers my dear. my mango got BALLS!!! i am pondering what to do. i have asked big haole for advice. much mahalo's there my dear! i don't want to screw up my other ones thought they are not in the same area. he didn't have any balls 5 days ago when i took 3 clones but i went out there yesterday and there they were, little mother fucker.
i told" big" that maybe i will try to get some pollen from him them throught him in the neighbors trash can LOL!! but i am thinking and i will ask all you bruddas and titas, should i stick with clones or go for it with the pollen?


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 10, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> bummers my dear. my mango got BALLS!!! i am pondering what to do. i have asked big haole for advice. much mahalo's there my dear! i don't want to screw up my other ones thought they are not in the same area. he didn't have any balls 5 days ago when i took 3 clones but i went out there yesterday and there they were, little mother fucker.
> i told" big" that maybe i will try to get some pollen from him them throught him in the neighbors trash can LOL!! but i am thinking and i will ask all you bruddas and titas, should i stick with clones or go for it with the pollen?


aloha i typed a long message but it got deleted when i hit post, lol

basically, if you wanted to you could isolate a branch and make just a few seeds, give them enough time to gestate and mature(i would pollinate and leave the female at least one month)

you dont want to trash any genetics you will want to regain later on down the road

save pollen at least


----------



## elite808edge (Feb 10, 2009)

jes sharing some hawaii outdoor pics ...


----------



## elite808edge (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## elite808edge (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## grassified (Feb 10, 2009)

I like, a very nice.


----------



## craca102 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice looking buds everyone. 

Glad to see a full closet there Puna, always nice to have a successful harvest. 

Damn that Full Moon was bright last night. Hope everyone's buds got nice and dense.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Feb 11, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> yo brah, things are looking nice on your side of the island! WE are almost out of time for short season. Your pics, is that it for your short season? I just harvested 65% of my next to last short season harvest. I gonna let my last harvest go a few more weeks before I cut them down.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> ...


 
Great pics Puna Bud. I especially like the security pic. Looks like big "L" is lulling the nitrogen ipack nto a false sense of free range living


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Feb 11, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> bummers my dear. my mango got BALLS!!! i am pondering what to do. i have asked big haole for advice. much mahalo's there my dear! i don't want to screw up my other ones thought they are not in the same area. he didn't have any balls 5 days ago when i took 3 clones but i went out there yesterday and there they were, little mother fucker.
> i told" big" that maybe i will try to get some pollen from him them throught him in the neighbors trash can LOL!! but i am thinking and i will ask all you bruddas and titas, should i stick with clones or go for it with the pollen?


Sorry to hear that Lehua. I've had the same problem with Mango. They suddenly and overnight have seed clusters. Of the 10 seeds I planted from the clusters, only 1 germinated. Pretty sure I didn't allow enough time for the seeds to cure but that's a another session at RIU University. Whatever you do, it's all a learning curve. Fun to experiment and share results.


----------



## ruheye (Feb 11, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> yo brah, things are looking nice on your side of the island! WE are almost out of time for short season. Your pics, is that it for your short season? I just harvested 65% of my next to last short season harvest. I gonna let my last harvest go a few more weeks before I cut them down.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> ...


eyy puna. i was jus fishing where you took the volcano picture not to long ago. if you ever see some young guys out there you should come smoke some with us. haha.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 11, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Sorry to hear that Lehua. I've had the same problem with Mango. They suddenly and overnight have seed clusters. Of the 10 seeds I planted from the clusters, only 1 germinated. Pretty sure I didn't allow enough time for the seeds to cure but that's a another session at RIU University. Whatever you do, it's all a learning curve. Fun to experiment and share results.


 thanks for the input gang. i think i will save the pollen. gonna take a branch, put in a glass of water and let the pollen fall then save it in a bottle. i have been thinking about getting some seed off of my dwarf with it. what you guys think? sound good??


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 11, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> thanks for the input gang. i think i will save the pollen. gonna take a branch, put in a glass of water and let the pollen fall then save it in a bottle. i have been thinking about getting some seed off of my dwarf with it. what you guys think? sound good??


aloha, i would collect pollen from the dwarf if it had short internodal distance

it could be a possibility that the plant is short due to loss of hybrid vigor, which means reinfusing new genetics would provide a higher vigor when the genes recombinate

does the stem feel hollow or pulpy? dj short says to choose males with empty stems, as if they are creating a lot of fiber, thats probably all they are good for

i choose males based on many factors, but ultimately if you are following a breeding program you are going to have to go with the traits you want and destroy any unwanted genetics

some of the factors I initially select males are is 

-vigor 
-internodal distance
-resistance to pests and diseases
-scent/aroma when the stem is rubbed 
-leaf type and structure
-boquet structure
-flowering time(usually males who show sex later are better)
-hermaphrodites(i would only use reverse hermaphrodite males, which means a male which grows female pistils, this means you will have a population which is more prone to be female, IMNSHO to use any other hermaphrodites in breeding is asking for trouble. im not a fan of feminized seeds as you will have hermies if conditions are not optimal, however sometimes hermies are needed to save genetics)

if you are trying to make a strains with true-breeding traits it gets even more difficult, as you will have to choose all these factors then get rid of any in your population with unwanted genes or do not show the phenotype you want

its actually much more difficult to select males as opposed to females, males are less obvious in their talents and most of the time you have to use multiple males seeding cloned mothers, and grow out the progeny, a hefty task indeed, especially if you can only grow out 7 plants at a time, which is the main difficulty closet growers have in their breeding attempts.

population size. sometimes phenotypes and traits dont show up in populations til you grow out 50-100 plants, seeing how we can only grow a limited number of plants i would ultimately choose males on the basis of structure and health.

sorry if this was a long and boring read but i love talking about growing


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 11, 2009)

2 of those haze seeds that you gave me sprouted Haole. Thanks again. Did you plant those somas i gave you?


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 11, 2009)

All this rain on the Big Island. I won't have to water for a few days now. And I was just about to start flushing some plants. What luck.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 11, 2009)

hi maligs how is your day going? sitting here smoking a pipe full, trying to figure out what i am going tyo do with this male. i asked kkday but he hasn't been on line. so what bradda, i just wanted to get some seed but the other brudda is going into it. don't get me wrong, i know jackshit about breeding seeds. maybe i should stick with clones yea?


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 11, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> You [email protected]!#$! rock Random!!!!!! How could knowledge like that ever be boring.Thank you my friend. Thank you..
> 
> 
> Maligs,
> No I haven't started those yet. I want solid sun to start those bad boys!I dug the music to man!Of course I started with the IRIE MIX, that kicked ass! The only song you forgot was "Irie Eyes" Sudden Rush.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha I already got that song on a previous" Irie Tunes" cd. Gimmie a call next time you are in Waimea, I'll hook you up with more tunes. Checked my new sprouts yesterday and I swear those things grew over 4 inches in the last 2 days. Use that stuff I gave you.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 11, 2009)

Days going OK Lehua. Still sick but at least i got weed.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 12, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> RandomKindness said:
> 
> 
> > You [email protected]!#$! rock Random!!!!!! How could knowledge like that ever be boring.Thank you my friend. Thank you..
> ...


----------



## mauiwowie420 (Feb 12, 2009)

oi anyone up for a trade on maui?


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Feb 12, 2009)

is there green harvest in oahu


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 12, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> is there green harvest in oahu


yes, but hopefully not for long seeing where the economy is headed, how do they justify funding the steel birds?

they fly alot by waianae side, most other places you will be safe, but then again I would say rippers are a bigger problem than cops anyway

dont plant big plots, dont leave trails, stay away from traveled areas


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was just on the High Times website and there were rumors of Obama maybe legalizing herb? Anyone heard these too? And the weather's been pretty great in Waimea. Rain at night and sun during the day. No need to pack water. How's everyones crops doing?


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 12, 2009)

Puna Duckfoot. Anyone heard of this? I think I got one that's almost ready.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 12, 2009)

get kahuku web and hawaiian webbed indica (ducksfoot style), a lot of top notch stuff comes out of/is grown in puna


----------



## craca102 (Feb 13, 2009)

mauiwowie420 said:


> oi anyone up for a trade on maui?


Wat you like trade? lol

Will have clones towards the start of summer hopefully. 

Maui guys need to get together.


----------



## 2kstyle (Feb 14, 2009)

mauiwowie420 said:


> oi anyone up for a trade on maui?


i only got the purple kush strain, i don't know how good they do outdoors. but it's meant for outdoor/indoor grows. what strain u get? k den brah


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 14, 2009)

Get them in now if they are a 8 week old strain you will do ok i would have got them up to a decent size b4 putting them out also i would have gone for one of the greenhouse seed company strains that get huge crops but flower for longer some of them like arjons ultra haze you can leave for 15 week,mine was 7 ft at 5 week but that was indoors.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day Hawii Growers!


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 14, 2009)

You too Celtic. Noticed some footprints around my garden that weren't mine. Trying to decide weather I should pick the girls early. They only got about 2 weeks left. What to do?


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> You too Celtic. Noticed some footprints around my garden that weren't mine. Trying to decide weather I should pick the girls early. They only got about 2 weeks left. What to do?


THAT SUCKS maligs!If your lucky it was another grower making prints to let you know you have been found. Or it could be a "smart" Ripper(mother [email protected]!#ers) who is just waiting for them to mature.Which in that case it's just a race to the finish line.
Either way that' a shitty situation.

Although if it were a "smart" ripper, probably wouldn't be prints. And when I say "smart" ripper I mean stupid,yellow belly, lizard lickin, worthless piles of poo , that have the common sense to let a bud fully mature, before slithering up and taking something that does not belong to them!

But u neva know who it was. Unless you get out the camo tent and stake it out.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Hawii Growers!


 
You TOO Celtic! I'll be cuddling up with all my girls tonight!HEHE


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 14, 2009)

aloha all you bruddas and titas out there. what a great day! but alitle too windy, yea?
Kkday came by the other night saw my grow and gave me some great tips. much mahalo babe!!
well, when i came home from hula this morning, i collected some bananas from the mango, cut off a branch and hit one of the dwarfs upside the head with it. the father mango is now in a big plactic bag in the rubbish. i have a whole bunch of bananas in a bottle in the icebox. it sure was hard to keep the pollen from spreading because of he wind. but i think i managed to keep it to a minimum. washed off real good before i went back into the house, thats where my big bud girls are. when the long season starts i will try my mango again, then polleate one branch so i can get more mango seeds. sounds like a plan yea?
well, you guys have a great day, smoke one for me, Aunty loves you guys. hawaii growers are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!! Aloha Aunth


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 14, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> You too Celtic. Noticed some footprints around my garden that weren't mine. Trying to decide weather I should pick the girls early. They only got about 2 weeks left. What to do?


you should have pulled them when you noticed that, do not go back. its possible they are going to sit on the spot and try and pop you. last thing you wanna do is be walking out with plants when the cops stop you, if possible to go at night you can move them far away, but do not go into or out of the area using the same path, ever!


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 14, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> You too Celtic. Noticed some footprints around my garden that weren't mine. Trying to decide weather I should pick the girls early. They only got about 2 weeks left. What to do?


What a dilemma!... Maligs, I know youre on the BI but i wanna share my experience today. I went up to Maunawili Falls and saw a lot of new trails doing criss crosses and parrallels...I didnt come accross anything but it looks like some potential spots up there.. I would think too much traffic and odor could easily give up the location though.

Anyways, I put out 7 seedlings at 2 spots last week just for fun to see what happens. 

And in the mean time i got a hold of some Blueberry that is just the best ive ever come accross... ever!

Happy growing guys!


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 14, 2009)

hey jusrushfc, i think i smoked some of that yesterday. my niece came over with a bud, said it was Blueberry she had picked up in town. good shit!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 14, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey jusrushfc, i think i smoked some of that yesterday. my niece came over with a bud, said it was Blueberry she had picked up in town. good shit!!


hey everyone happy valentines day to all. well i doubt you guys remember me talkin about my hindu kush babies well i sprouted 6/6 and planted them and all 6 came up! all is doing well and cant wait to put them into the ground!


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 14, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey jusrushfc, i think i smoked some of that yesterday. my niece came over with a bud, said it was Blueberry she had picked up in town. good shit!!


 
Ho aunty I swear its some of the best ive ever had in my life! It had looks, smell, taste and high... was expensive but worth it. I totally wish I could grow that kind of quality one day...


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 15, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Ho aunty I swear its some of the best ive ever had in my life! It had looks, smell, taste and high... was expensive but worth it. I totally wish I could grow that kind of quality one day...


you can braddah... no worries, half of it is the genetics!


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 15, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> you can braddah... no worries, half of it is the genetics!


Thanx for the kind words bro. I know for a fact that im good up until the drying and curing process thats when my patience is really tested.... arghhh!lol


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well i went back to water and the plants are still there.  Decided to pick a few buds from the "Puna Duckfoot" so I got those drying in my closet. I wanted to let it go another 10 days but didn't want to risk it. At least the buds look good.


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 15, 2009)

My duckfoot looks fluffy like that and it smells sooo sweet... hows da shmell maligs?


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Feb 15, 2009)

can males have seeds


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 15, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> can males have seeds


those pods you see are probably pollen sacs, it would most like have female pistils before seed appears, which would make it a reverse hermaphrodite and good breeding materials. but yeah, those are probably pollen sacs you see.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 15, 2009)

Smells pretty good. Gonna get better in a few days.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 16, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Smells pretty good. Gonna get better in a few days.


guys how do you apply neem oil and when is, if possible, is too early to apply?


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 16, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> guys how do you apply neem oil and when is, if possible, is too early to apply?


apply after nightfall(will explain below), you can apply it until up to 2 weeks flowering, make sure to also spray under the leaves as pests like to live there. you can also mix a little into your feeding regiment, it will be absorbed thru roots and pests will be deterred.

the reason you apply after suns down is because it is an oil that sometimes clogs stomatas(the holes in leaves plants breathe with) until its dry, it will cause your plants to burn from the sun if applied during the day.

neem also has certain nutrients in it, I wait until the plants are out of the seedling stage and in the veg before I apply neem, unless there is a voracious attack occuring.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just buy the product called NEEM II. I picked it up at ACE hardeware here in Waimea. The first time I used it, I used it straight from the bottle and it burned my plants a little. Now I mix about i part Neem to 10 parts water. It seems to be working fine and not burning.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 16, 2009)

Neem can be applied through the roots? I didnt know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 16, 2009)

random, you da bomb! mahalo for all your tips. you sure know your shit.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been a busy little bee the last couple days! Here are pics of the veg box build.
Also the last few are the first Haze harvested!!! Only one plant was ready,I actually took the tip last week.Let the bottom go another week.

Boy I'm exited, my buddy brought me some clones to babysit, while I wait for a SSH mother.

Sorry for all the pics,but I hope you like.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 16, 2009)

looks nice
that is the way to go here
veg in flower out


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Hawaii Growers!

Growtech is hosting a budshot contest. (info in the forum under Outdoor growing) Budy Budman and I just entered a blueberry. Take shots of your grow and represent!

Maligs...glad to hear your plants are still there but do be careful

Random...great advice on every post

Haole...nice job on the compact grow set-up

Grow On!


----------



## craca102 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovin the grow cabinet there. Veggin indoors allows for one up to girls started outside. Much more control!

Nice lookin bud shots. If I do say so myself.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 17, 2009)

hey guys added a new video to my thread below.

grow oahu

c


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 17, 2009)

here is some poopy weather


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 17, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Lovin the grow cabinet there. Veggin indoors allows for one up to girls started outside. Much more control!
> 
> Nice lookin bud shots. If I do say so myself.


 
Thanks everybody! My girl asked if my shoulder was sore last night. I said "No,why?" She said she was wandering,because,I was patting my self on the back so much my shoulder ought to be sore by now!It made me giggle!
I am proud as hell though!I AM MAN!I MAKE FIRE!


Nice Vid Cheshire!!!!!


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 17, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Neem can be applied through the roots? I didnt know that. Thanks for the info.


aloha! yep! the neem oil can be absorbed thru mary's roots and systemically move upward through the plant using xylem tissue !



lehua96734 said:


> random, you da bomb! mahalo for all your tips. you sure know your shit.


thank you for the kind words sistah!! i hope we can all learn from eachother, i may know about a few things but im sure you folks got lots i can learn 



Celtic Vixen said:


> Hey Hawaii Growers!
> 
> Growtech is hosting a budshot contest. (info in the forum under Outdoor growing) Budy Budman and I just entered a blueberry. Take shots of your grow and represent!
> 
> ...



thanks sistah!


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a little more of the "duckfoot". I like it.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 17, 2009)

aloha, wallyducks foot or a hawaiian variety?


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 17, 2009)

Yummy! Did I get any of those seeds? Looks like you dipped it in sugar.Have a night every one! Iknow I am.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hawaiian variety my friend gave me. He said during the long season they get fucking huge. Sorry Haole, I only had one of these seed and I was lucky that it turned female. Did you plant those other seeds I gave you? Those are some killer ones. Plant those as soon as you can. Well hopefully I can let the rest of my plants go another 10 days. Pray for me everyone.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 18, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Hawaiian variety my friend gave me. He said during the long season they get fucking huge. Sorry Haole, I only had one of these seed and I was lucky that it turned female. Did you plant those other seeds I gave you? Those are some killer ones. Plant those as soon as you can. Well hopefully I can let the rest of my plants go another 10 days. Pray for me everyone.


aloha, im guessing it would be either hawaiian webbed indica, strawberry web, or kahuku web(the big island kahuku, not north shore)

i believe the trick is to at least veg indoors, under weak fluoros if you have to, until it gets to decent bush size then you can hopefully count on the stretch to help you out too. my goal of my past few grows has been to grow trees, but now that im working on a breeding project the real work begins

i have just crossed Spyder Woman(hawaiian webbed indica X Poha Berry) with Northern Lights(nirvanas) and Papaya(nirvana). I am real excited about growing the papaya X SW, my papaya smells and tastes like plumeria

please let us know how the smoke is after you got her cured


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are some pics of some "Soma" that I cut this morning. It smells really good. Got duckfoot, soma and some unknown strain in these pics. Wish I could start but I have no lights yet. So far I am happy with my results starting from seed outdoors. I got more going and ill take pics the next time i go to water.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 19, 2009)

What seed banks have you guys used in the past? I'm thinking about ordering and would really appreciate the feedback. Mahalos for the help everyone this season. It has paid off for me  so far. Wish me luck. If I can help any of you out at all, please ask? Again thanks.


----------



## grassified (Feb 19, 2009)

I used seedboutique.com

The shipping is REALLY the best rate out there 2 hawaii, plus they have very good prices on everything else. I got my last order in a timely manner.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 19, 2009)

I use marijuana-seeds.nl. Ordered from them twice now.The first time it came in 8 days, and the second in about 10 days. They ship very discreet with the stealth option. Very good prices too!. Good luck buddy. I will call you when I get up there.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> i stared in december and my plant never even reach a foot yet


try feed them some nitrogen. Otherwise you're gonna be stuck with "one inch wonders"...

What ever you do,...NO 'MIRACLE GROW'!!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here's a little more of the "duckfoot". I like it.


brah, I'm starting to feel a connection with you. We both stay B.I., we have mutual friends(Aikau Family). WE both enjoy good quality "crip". I also have a bunch of web plants too. Then to top it all off. I see your pics, you're a Mac users too! Awesome brah!! How good are you on your Mac? Are you editing video/movies with your Mac? Do you know how to make a Podcast? Perhaps some of us could get together and either make a Big Island cannabis podcast, or make a movie/video about "Island Growing". Doesn't that shit sound kinda fun?

Anyway, kick it around and think about it. Anyone else from Big Island wanna make either podcast or video/movie....please speak up, or forever hold your peace!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Great pics Puna Bud. I especially like the security pic. Looks like big "L" is lulling the nitrogen ipack nto a false sense of free range living


usually about once every two weeks or so I gotta free up some of my "Nitrogen", that gets caught up in the security's 'Jaws of.....death?!?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2009)

i think thats a sick idea puna bud!!!!a video of island growing would be a krip idea.i would definately want to have that video if it ever came into fruitionmake it happen!!!


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 19, 2009)

[qoutePerhaps some of us could get together and either make a Big Island cannabis podcast, or make a movie/video about "Island Growing". Doesn't that shit sound kinda fun?
Anyway, kick it around and think about it. Anyone else from Big Island wanna make either podcast or video/movie....please speak up, or forever hold your peace!"qoute]

I am down like Jackie Brown Puna Bud!!! Where do I sign up? My camera sucks though and I'm not very electronically sound. But I grow some killers and live on the Big Island!

Thanks Alot Maligs, now my whole house smells like chronic drying.Oh wait, it did already!I think it's that "soma" that stinks so good. What you think?
Thanks again! I'll bring you more of that Haze next time.


----------



## kkday (Feb 19, 2009)

Oahau growers found this on craigslist.. looks like a good buy!!!! wish i culd start indoors.

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/grd/1040862034.html


and look here for the Big island growers

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/grd/1041009029.html

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/grd/1040418030.html


----------



## grassified (Feb 19, 2009)

I Like the 400 watt hps! looks killa, too bad I couldent hide a 400 HPS in my house-_-


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 19, 2009)

No problem Hess. My whole house is stinking man. And remember to plant those seeds I gave you. Gimmie a call next time you are around my side. And as for those podcast, I'm down, though I think I am going to go a diff route this time. I'll let you guys know what I'm doing. As for my plants, so far so good. I should be having another harvest in about a week.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 19, 2009)

hey, i already got my own oahu grow show... so there!

but i wish i was on B.I.
that's the plan


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 20, 2009)

as for the Big Island Podcast. I think should eventually get together for some "Grinds & talk story",concerning our future possible medical/grow podcast. I'm hoping we do interviews, and show grow room setup, guerilla ops, cloning, etc.,etc.. Mix that in with the beauty of the Big Island, and I think we'd have potentially winner on our hands. But here is the big question. Who there knows how to put a podcast together, Maligs or Haole Boy?


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 20, 2009)

well, my main concern would be security and background checks, know what i mean?


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hear ya random. I was wondering if any of you guys have ever grown outdoor in pots? How big were the pots and how big can I expect the plant to get? I heard that u can get about 1 oz for ever gal. the pot is, it that true? What about those water absorbing crystals? Has anyone ever used those?


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 20, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> well, my main concern would be security and background checks, know what i mean?


 
I think a pretty good background check is the pics of all the monster nuggets we post. As far as security I don't know what you mean?

Maybe the first meet could be in a familiar place for everyone.We just agree on a place,and if anything looks shady,walk away.Then maybe after a couple potlucks,when we feel comfortable with each other,then start on the Podcast.Which by the way Puna,I do not have any clue how to put together!Maybe Maligs?But I am willing to share all my knowledge with the world.Well as much as I know for a youngin!LOL

Anyway,here are some pics of Haze plant#1 in jars curing(2oz), also Haze plant #2 drying(just cut her this morning), and the new addition to the family,we call her MJ!


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice haole!!!! Hey I was gonna ask you if you could try and breed a couple of those "Somas". I gave you the last I had of those seeds and would really like more. Or maybe crossing it with a web. Let me know what you think. Oh yea, I'm getting a shit load of seeds today from my cousin. Bag seed but all from killaz. Next time you are in Waimea I'll give you some to try out.


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 20, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> I think a pretty good background check is the pics of all the monster nuggets we post. As far as security I don't know what you mean?
> 
> Maybe the first meet could be in a familiar place for everyone.We just agree on a place,and if anything looks shady,walk away.Then maybe after a couple potlucks,when we feel comfortable with each other,then start on the Podcast.Which by the way Puna,I do not have any clue how to put together!Maybe Maligs?But I am willing to share all my knowledge with the world.Well as much as I know for a youngin!LOL
> 
> Anyway,here are some pics of Haze plant#1 in jars curing(2oz), also Haze plant #2 drying(just cut her this morning), and the new addition to the family,we call her MJ!


Nice set up bro... on the mat sticker?.. train too?


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 20, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Nice set up bro... on the mat sticker?.. train too?


 
Yeah the last year I was training Bjj and mma pretty regular. I work with a Bjj brown belt, so it's hard not to train all the time.But the past couple months the surf has been way to good!When it comes to good surf I'm lucky if I train once a week.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 20, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Nice haole!!!! Hey I was gonna ask you if you could try and breed a couple of those "Somas". I gave you the last I had of those seeds and would really like more. Or maybe crossing it with a web. Let me know what you think. Oh yea, I'm getting a shit load of seeds today from my cousin. Bag seed but all from killaz. Next time you are in Waimea I'll give you some to try out.


 
Thanks man! Hell yeah,when I get a new strain I like the first thing I'm gonna do is breed it!Maybe clone it, then breed it.


----------



## craca102 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mmmmm, loving the bud shots. Too bad my short season didn't turn out too great. My one hermie close to done. Leaves yellowing alot and its looking close to done. Gonna see if I can squeeze another full moon out of her.

I'd watch/listen to your guys BI podcast. Made some for my senior project in High School. Good shit.


----------



## hazetastic808 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been doing alot of reading up on here in preperation for (hopefully) my 1st succesful outdoor grow in the upcoming long season. I wanted to thank all of you guy 1st for all the knowledge you guys have shared, in this thread alone I've learned sooooooo much. 

I've tried once previously outdoors, but at the time had no knowledge at all and basically just threw a clone I got from a friend in the ground and it didn't go so well haha. Since then I've done a couple succesful small cabinet grows and I'm looking forward to giving it a good serious effort this season outdoors and I'd love some input and have a couple questions so whatever help you guys can give would be awesome!

Before the questions just a little about my planned setup, I'm on Oahu my spot I'm planning on is about a 30-40 min hike, theres no trails or anything just brush and trees so I'm hoping it will be isolated enough to prevent any rippers. I want to dig out maybe 4 or 5 small plots in the hillside spaced about 100 yards apart from eachother. My thinking is that if anything should go wrong (rippers, bugs, mold etc.) at one plot the others should be fine, so hopefully worst case scenario even if something disastrous happens at a couple of the plots I should still have a decent harvest, and best case scenario they all go well and there'll be a whollllle lotta ganja. Finally I can't get a hold of any clones at the moment so I'm going to be just starting from seed onsite using the little screen cage someone posted earlier in the thread (thanks). 

Okay on to the questions! Damn this post is gettin long and im probably rambling haha im kindaEven if you guys can't answer all of them any input is greatly appreciated.

1. Feminized or regular seeds? If the extra cost for the feminized isn't an issue is there any downside to them?

2. How much room do they need to grow and take full advantage of the light outdoors? How far apart should I space seperate plants? 

3. How often will I need to visit the site to give the plants water and nutes?

4. Partially depending on the answer to question 1, I'm leaning towards buying the Sativa Mix from Greenhouse Seeds http://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=107&products_id=1793 I've read alot of good things about their genetics, wondering if any of you guys have grown any of them and have an opinion.

5. The area is about 1/4 to 1/2 mile from any populated areas is that far enough for the smell to be a nonissue?

6. About how much dry yield can i expect per succesful plant? I realise its my 1st grow and estimates they give on the seed sites are from advanced growers in optimum conditions and I want to get a more realistic figure for my level of experience, although I am going to put as much effort as I can into doing as good as possible, there are bound to be some issues. I want to plan for them ahead of time so I can plant more then I need, and if nothing goes bad its always better to have too much then not enough! Hehe too much.

7. Fiancee is cool with the herb, not sure so much with the growing though, planning on harvesting and drying on site on a string with some cover most likely, any opinions on this?

8. Due to the same reason as above and also in the event that things do go very well and it is a very bountiful harvest, I am thinking about digging a hole onsite and building a small watersealed cache into it that i can hold my jars in for curing and storage and just taking what I need throw some dirt and leaves over it and go, I figure if I go the whole long season without getting some big trees ripped, the chances of them finding a hidden cache would be small. I just kinda came up with this so I'd love your input on this in particular.

That was alot to read haha sorry, I appreciate any help you guys can give thanks!


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 20, 2009)

hazetastic808 said:


> Aloha brother,
> 
> 1. Feminized or regular seeds? If the extra cost for the feminized isn't an issue is there any downside to them?
> 
> ...


also, plant multiple plots, one for the rippers, one for the cops, and one for you


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 20, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> also, plant multiple plots, one for the rippers, one for the cops, and one for you


What about mother nature,she usaully gets one too!

Welcome Haze!!! I will answer any question I can, but for now it looks like random has it covered.
Good job again random!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 20, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> What about mother nature,she usaully gets one too!
> 
> Welcome Haze!!! I will answer any question I can, but for now it looks like random has it covered.
> Good job again random!!!


lovin where the thread is going guys. reading it everyday! haze.i wouldnt plant your budding butes any closer than 5 feet apart this gives the roots room and also if your plants turn to bushes they still wont be growing into and onto each other. but dont plant in rows when growing more than the legal limit. good luck 5/6 sprouts doing good. one totaly disapeared on my end. weird. so i started spraying soapy water on and around my sprouts and spreading urine around them too


----------



## jusrushfc (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow... Into the same stuff too friend. Havent been surfing or training much lately though... This damn recession has gotten me bummed out for the past 6 months... I plan on having a great summer though. I cant wait for this cold weather to be done with! lol...


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 21, 2009)

Some soma ready for curing. About 2 1/2 oz. It smells so good.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 21, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Some soma ready for curing. About 2 1/2 oz. It smells so good.


 
Nice looking jars!!! Oh nice buds too!!!!


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 21, 2009)

Haha I like the jars too.


----------



## grassified (Feb 21, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Wow... Into the same stuff too friend. Havent been surfing or training much lately though... This damn recession has gotten me bummed out for the past 6 months... I plan on having a great summer though. I cant wait for this cold weather to be done with! lol...


 
Im lovin these cold fronts coming through, the plants love them, and I love them too, its perfect weather for hawaii.

Looks like its back to hot sweaty weather again, marks the beginning of summer in hawaii


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 21, 2009)

grassified said:


> Im lovin these cold fronts coming through, the plants love them, and I love them too, its perfect weather for hawaii.
> 
> Looks like its back to hot sweaty weather again, marks the beginning of summer in hawaii


damn, I glad someone's enjoying the cold fronts. I live in one constant "cold front", called Puna! Since moving here three years ago. I have only kicked off the covers 4 times. I normally sleep with two blankets every night, and have been known to turn on my heater too at times. But it is perfect sleeping weather, some a joint and climb under the covers!

As for the podcast for Big Islanders. I think there is only one thing that could hold us back from making it:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=305vRNoofr8


----------



## grassified (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn puna is like that? I would move there in a heartbeat if the place wasnt so economically depressed , the only thing that turns me away from big island. I am still young so I gotta get a career, but when I retire I would move to Puna any day!


----------



## OAHUGROWN96792 (Feb 21, 2009)

Aloha hawiians 
good to see hawaii growers on hea. 
looking to get some advice on growing just started some kind of kush line about 4weeks old ill have pic up soon
aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 21, 2009)

Aloha gang, Aunty here. smoking a pipe of some" triple star" my friend turned me on to. shit, kick ass. never heard of it before but it is ono!!
Okay, who never hear about the brudda on Maui that got busted yesterday with a hundred plus plants. had his medical card too. Sorry brudda, if you are one of our gang, hang in there. good luck all. have a good one. Alohas, Aunty Lehua


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 21, 2009)

Aloha all, I have a quesstion I was hoping someone could help me out with. I am on the Big Island and would really like to obtain my medical card. Where do I get started? I have asthma, is that a condition they prescribe marijuana for? Who doctor should I go see? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kkday (Feb 22, 2009)

I had asthma when I started smoking like 6 months later I never had any problems since. I wuld love to have my med card. But I must admit it kinda turns me on living on the edge. LOL


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 22, 2009)

The same thing happened to me. I used to carry an inhaler with me where ever I went. Since I started smoking herb, I only need my inhaler when I am sick. True story.


----------



## kkday (Feb 22, 2009)

a aunty lehua96734 I got the "diesel's" supper cronic put me on my ass!


----------



## kkday (Feb 22, 2009)

A me too only when I'm sick I weez. From all the coughing


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 22, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Aloha all, I have a quesstion I was hoping someone could help me out with. I am on the Big Island and would really like to obtain my medical card. Where do I get started? I have asthma, is that a condition they prescribe marijuana for? Who doctor should I go see? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


aloha, afaik asthma is not considered a "debilitating" disease under hawaii state law. there has been a few bills that have tried to expand the illnesses, but they have failed or been vetod. your best bet is to state that your asthma is debilitating to you and ruined your life, that youve tried other stuff and they didnt work, and youve tried marijuana a few times and it works 10x better than other drugs. to a doctor who DOES give out recommendations, of course. 

good luck brother, ive attained my med license at the expense of my back. i function and can do anything i want, but sometimes it fucking hurts. especially when i wake up or before i goto bed.

i hope you find a way to help your ailment, with MMJ or without it.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Maligs,Here is the guy to call if you want your med.card. 

Dr. Jim Berg #(80 889-1822

He lives in Hawi, and he understands the benefits of medicinal marijuana use.
He wiil definately help you out.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 22, 2009)

kkday said:


> a aunty lehua96734 I got the "diesel's" supper cronic put me on my ass!


 hey babe, shit I know what you mean. it's been a kinda sctewed up week-end. just smoking out. comotose!!


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 23, 2009)

Aloha all. Here are some pictures I took of my girls this morning. I should have another harvest in about 2 weeks to a month.


----------



## craca102 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice looking Girls as always Maligs. Lovin the continuous harvest aren't ya? I know I would be. To my knowledge you need chronic something(pain,illness, etc) or quite debilitating disease to get a med card in Hawaii. Cali is much easier, hence all the growers and smokers in Cali. 

So I got a question for you experienced Hawaii Growers. Just got 5 small seedlings from a friend. 4 were started 1/20 and one right before Christmas. The one started just before Christmas is a Sativa and the strain I believe to be Big Blood. It just started to show preflowers and hairs bout last week. Two others are showing preflowers also.

Knowing that the season is coming to an end will they have enough time to finish? Covering them to keep the darkness it is out of the question as I can't get to them to cover them constantly. Will the few weeks we have left be enough? or should I expect half dense buds that haven't had enough time to fully develop?

Just wondering. Gonna grow them out either way. Any chance they will bud and start to re veg with the chaning light hours?

I also got a question for you Random. I have a girl that started to show pre-flowers around the last full moon (2/9). Since then it has been under 18/6 lights. Will it revert back to vegging without much stress(turn hermie)? Its a female and my cloning mother for this season. Smells amazing and looks amazing also. The upper most nodes are continuing to show preflowers, any clue on how the reverting back to vegging takes?

An additional note, its amazing how large the fan leaves get when under 18/6 T5 floros. Massive leaves to soak up all that continuous light. 

Do you clone RandomKindness? How do you sex you mother's if you do? 12/12 to show sex then right back to 18/6? Curious, this is my first cloning adventure.

Got my hands on a Ducksfoot strain. Dont know which it is or if it is truly ducksfoot. Will be cloning that along with diesel mango this season.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 23, 2009)

aloha braddah


craca102 said:


> Just got 5 small seedlings from a friend. 4 were started 1/20 and one right before Christmas. The one started just before Christmas is a Sativa and the strain I believe to be Big Blood. It just started to show preflowers and hairs bout last week. Two others are showing preflowers also.
> 
> Knowing that the season is coming to an end will they have enough time to finish?


they will finish no matter what, you may not yield much tho, maybe only a few grams if they werent vegged long enough



craca102 said:


> Covering them to keep the darkness it is out of the question as I can't get to them to cover them constantly. Will the few weeks we have left be enough? or should I expect half dense buds that haven't had enough time to fully develop?


they will finish fine, we can pretty much grow any sativa in hawaii too



craca102 said:


> Just wondering. Gonna grow them out either way. Any chance they will bud and start to re veg with the chaning light hours?


i would be very surprised if they were to reveg in hawaii without 24/0 light period



craca102 said:


> I also got a question for you Random. I have a girl that started to show pre-flowers around the last full moon (2/9). Since then it has been under 18/6 lights. Will it revert back to vegging without much stress(turn hermie)? Its a female and my cloning mother for this season. Smells amazing and looks amazing also. The upper most nodes are continuing to show preflowers, any clue on how the reverting back to vegging takes?


great question, reverting back to veg really depends on genetics and how far along in flowering the plant was. most plants will show preflowers while in veg, so unless there is full floral clusters im guessing you wont have much problems revegging her at all. however, i suggest 24/0 light cycle over 18/6 right now to force reveg



craca102 said:


> Do you clone RandomKindness? How do you sex you mother's if you do? 12/12 to show sex then right back to 18/6? Curious, this is my first cloning adventure.


i do clone, if the plant is special. thats one method, but it might take even longer than it would to just cut a clone and flower it. revegging can sometimes take up to 3 months, ive had it happen to me. the only plants i would keep as moms are plants ive ran a few times, have dialed them in, and like the smoke. otherwise the plants are getting killed. usually if you are growing one strain it is easy to recognize which plants are male/female. like i stated before, most plants will show preflowers while in veg so hopefully you wont have a huge problem with that



craca102 said:


> Got my hands on a Ducksfoot strain. Dont know which it is or if it is truly ducksfoot. Will be cloning that along with diesel mango this season.


if you like the smoke, keep the strains in your stable, if not then move along to bigger and better things. good genetics is half the battle, the other half is mostly not over-fertilizing or over-watering


----------



## craca102 (Feb 24, 2009)

Much Mahalo for the answer Random. I guess I will switch the lights to 24/0 to ensure my girl reverts to vegging.

I didn't even think of cutting a clone and just flowering that. Makes soooooo much more sense and so much easier. lol Easiest answer is always right in front of ya. 

So once the darkness is over 12 hours and the chemical that induces flowering is allowed to be release does it continue to flower even if the darkness goes under 12 hours? Sort of a once it starts it gonna finish no matter what? (unless 24/0 reveg action) Makes sense, considering our hours of darkness don't fluctuate majorly like other climates.

Smoke one!  Bed time for me.


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Feb 24, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Aloha all, I have a quesstion I was hoping someone could help me out with. I am on the Big Island and would really like to obtain my medical card. Where do I get started? I have asthma, is that a condition they prescribe marijuana for? Who doctor should I go see? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


asthma is not, try a chronic pain. tell the doctor you broke your arm a while ago and you have chronic pain or some shit. its hard to prove that you don't have chronic pain so you will most likely get it.


----------



## grassified (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah i will always have an excuse for it, if the time comes. I shattered my elbow some 5 years ag, I get a little pain in i every now and then, but I guess it wouldent hurt if I said I had chronic pain in my elbow to get a marijuana card.

But the only thing that holds me back from getting a card is if I could get a job with one.

I guess for now im better off breakin the law.... yeah..._ breakin' the law, breakin' the law..._

what song was that again, fuck im stoned.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 24, 2009)

grassified said:


> yeah i will always have an excuse for it, if the time comes. I shattered my elbow some 5 years ag, I get a little pain in i every now and then, but I guess it wouldent hurt if I said I had chronic pain in my elbow to get a marijuana card.
> 
> But the only thing that holds me back from getting a card is if I could get a job with one.
> 
> ...


weeeeeeeed


----------



## kkday (Feb 24, 2009)

heres a few pics of one of my ladies


----------



## kkday (Feb 24, 2009)

those were week 3 of flower, these too


----------



## kkday (Feb 24, 2009)

that eaten leaf was a catapiller that i found on the next visit. i thought it was a random grasshopper


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 24, 2009)

How you liking the smoke off that "soma" Haole? Pretty good eh?


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking good kkday. Keep up the good work.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 24, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> How you liking the smoke off that "soma" Haole? Pretty good eh?


 

Cough,cough,cough,yeah it's pretty [email protected]!#$ dank! Thanks again Maligs!! That Haze will be ready soon! I just wanna give it a proper dry/cure before you get it.But the wait is definately worth it!

The last 5 soma popped today!!!I planted um Sat. night! Already popped in that veg box!5/5, I love it!!!



Lookin great KKday!!!


----------



## kkday (Feb 25, 2009)

tanks guys. Just getting the feel for it again and feeling out the spot.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 25, 2009)

Here be Haze #3!!!! Been trimming all morning, but I can't complain.Also are pics of two "Puna Snow" clones(Puna Web/Snowball), and a Tropical Punch clone. Little bushes I tell ya!Also "the box". And pics of the pooches on a hike to the backside Waipio.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice haole. Can't wait to smoke some of that tomorrow.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 25, 2009)

It seems I have a problem with cows. Went to water this morning and 3 plants were pulled and left there. Found a bunch of cow shit around the patch. Anyone know how to keep cows away from my girls without building a fence around them. Will piss or soap work? I read that it works for deer. Please help I don't want to lose these babies.


----------



## kkday (Feb 26, 2009)

.308 between there eyes will do it.


Nah but foreal my cuzin grew in his pasture and had the same problem with the trampling them or stripping them. He used to throw a dead chicken by the plants and they left um alone ever since. They stay away from the area.


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Feb 26, 2009)

any one in maui getting the dutch candy???brahhhh the killazzzz!


----------



## kkday (Feb 26, 2009)

heres aunty Lehua96734's 2 mothers





















and this is her outdoor auto. this thing was getting frosty as hell! camera phone did no justice


----------



## kkday (Feb 26, 2009)

damn it! forgot to rotate! sorry


----------



## hazetastic808 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to check since this is the Hawaii thread, do any of guys have or know where I might be able to get some clones from some of those superdank cloneonly cali strains? 

I smoked some Grand Daddy Purps a month or 2 back and honestly in everyway it was the best I've had the pleasure of smoking to this point. Superdense deep purple buds, that were almost white from THC, smelled heavenly, tasted even better, and the high....still better, and I've heard God's Gift (OG kush x GDP i believe) is even better.

The strains are mostly Indica so more suitable for indoor but idk if there is a 80pg hawaii thread in the Indoor section heh. So if any of you Hawaii guys know anyone with some GDP, Purple Urkle, Grape Ape, God's Gift clones, or any of the other super chronic cali cloneonly strains let me know, I have some seeds clones to trade as well.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one "unknown" purple strain, that I am cloning right now.I have 7 so far. I also have 10 Purple White Widow seeds,I ordered from Amsterdam. I just started 5 Mazar/Afghan last night. Then I will start the PWW. I would love to hear more about these cloneonly strains. 
I just found a website called www.clonesdirect.eu , they had all those purple strains you were talking about.God's Gift, Grand daddy Purp,ect.. Check it out, it might help.
What Island you on Haze?


Nice looking mommas you got Lehua!!Is that the Mango?


Also Random, I saw in a previous post of yours, that a plant will usually show sex even while vegging. Is that correct?If so will it show sex under 24hours lights? I have 5 SSH starts that I want to pick a couple mothers from. They are outside,I was waiting for them to sex before bringing them in. But If I unsterstood correctly, I don't need leave out. That would be sweet, cause they would grow fast in the box,versus shitty rain.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice mommas you got there aunty. What strain?


----------



## doctorD (Feb 26, 2009)

Im so glad I live n Hawaii again. I got my seeds from nirvana yesterday and saw the doctor today and got my medical use license. Its really great after so many years hidding everything at my old house to now being able to grow in my house its strange really im still not used to the idea. I also got he keys to my new place today si im setting the grow up again soon. I cant wait. I have all my lights and fans for them also all the advanced nutriants line of feed now i just need a grow tent and a new carbon filter as I didnt want to ship mine.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 26, 2009)

hazetastic808 said:


> Hey, just wanted to check since this is the Hawaii thread, do any of guys have or know where I might be able to get some clones from some of those superdank cloneonly cali strains?
> 
> I smoked some Grand Daddy Purps a month or 2 back and honestly in everyway it was the best I've had the pleasure of smoking to this point. Superdense deep purple buds, that were almost white from THC, smelled heavenly, tasted even better, and the high....still better, and I've heard God's Gift (OG kush x GDP i believe) is even better.
> 
> The strains are mostly Indica so more suitable for indoor but idk if there is a 80pg hawaii thread in the Indoor section heh. So if any of you Hawaii guys know anyone with some GDP, Purple Urkle, Grape Ape, God's Gift clones, or any of the other super chronic cali cloneonly strains let me know, I have some seeds clones to trade as well.


aloha braddah, in my opinion the hawaii strains hold their own against any cali clone-only 'elite' strain, ive had a bunch of different kine from cali, the white, green crack, og kush, purple urkle,etc even gods gift which IVE heard was Mendo Purps x Killer Queen.

try get a hold of some of the popular haaaawaiian strains like molokai frost, kona gold, all the puna and molokai strains etc, you shouldnt be let down.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 26, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> I have one "unknown" purple strain, that I am cloning right now.I have 7 so far. I also have 10 Purple White Widow seeds,I ordered from Amsterdam. I just started 5 Mazar/Afghan last night. Then I will start the PWW. I would love to hear more about these cloneonly strains.
> I just found a website called www.clonesdirect.eu , they had all those purple strains you were talking about.God's Gift, Grand daddy Purp,ect.. Check it out, it might help.
> What Island you on Haze?
> 
> ...


in my experience MOST plants will pre-sex when they reach sexual maturity around 1.5 months


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 26, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Im so glad I live n Hawaii again. I got my seeds from nirvana yesterday and saw the doctor today and got my medical use license. Its really great after so many years hidding everything at my old house to now being able to grow in my house its strange really im still not used to the idea. I also got he keys to my new place today si im setting the grow up again soon. I cant wait. I have all my lights and fans for them also all the advanced nutriants line of feed now i just need a grow tent and a new carbon filter as I didnt want to ship mine.


right on, i just got my card updated yesterday too, i was talking story with some patients at the spot and we shared some good stories. i am gifting seeds to one of the patients, cool braddah.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 27, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> right on, i just got my card updated yesterday too, i was talking story with some patients at the spot and we shared some good stories. i am gifting seeds to one of the patients, cool braddah.


thats what i like to hear random. i have to take my monthly drug test tomorow  will be burning a bowl on saturday tho


----------



## kkday (Feb 27, 2009)

i pollinated my indica with some of auntys mango pollen. those will be nice for short season.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 27, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> in my experience MOST plants will pre-sex when they reach sexual maturity around 1.5 months


 
Thanks again Random! I kicked out a few clones and brought the SSH starts in. I hope they show! If not, I will pull a few clones,flower those,to see what I'm working with.Sound like a good plan?


Congrats on your meddy card Doc. I figured with a name like Docter D, you were the one prescribing the meds!



Hey KKday, if you run out of holes in the ground for those seeds, I have some holes around my place that need filled up!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 27, 2009)

The doctors office was packed and you could tell by what the nurse was saying to everyone we were all there for the same thing. Really everyone was not one person in the 2 hours Im was there came in for anything else. Im glad I went though. Nothing to it really I just talked to the doctor for a few min. and showed him some paperwork fromm 99 about my back and he started filling out the paper work. Then gave me tips on making butter for cooking and told me smoking is bad lol.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 27, 2009)

aloha all. thanks to you kkday, my ladies look real good. not too sure what they are, good chance they are either mango or big bud.
the best news is that one of my autos took the pollen from my mango that turned male and there are seed. Hey Ona, you saw that? We gonna have our auto dwarf seeds after all.Yahoooo!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 27, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all. thanks to you kkday, my ladies look real good. not too sure what they are, good chance they are either mango or big bud.
> the best news is that one of my autos took the pollen from my mango that turned male and there are seed. Hey Ona, you saw that? We gonna have our auto dwarf seeds after all.Yahoooo!!!



You would still have to backcross the females from the new seeds you made with an autoflowering male again..


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Feb 27, 2009)

wow mango / auto. I take it your gonna grow this strain for the long season?


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 27, 2009)

doctorD said:


> The doctors office was packed and you could tell by what the nurse was saying to everyone we were all there for the same thing. Really everyone was not one person in the 2 hours Im was there came in for anything else. Im glad I went though. Nothing to it really I just talked to the doctor for a few min. and showed him some paperwork fromm 99 about my back and he started filling out the paper work. Then gave me tips on making butter for cooking and told me smoking is bad lol.


 hey dD, just checked out your grow journal, amazing buds. hope your getting your grow room up and going. have you got your new filter? what kinds of seed s did you get from Nirvina? I just ordered some new seeds also, we're all getting ready for the new season. 
about those seeds on the auto, gonna let kkday handle it. more experance then me, I'm only the Aunty.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lot of cowboys in the back where I got my plants. Had to take them from the ground and into 5 gal pots. Got them in my backyard right now to finish off. What is good to use for transplant shock? I used some superthrive and fox farms bloom, and added some Safers liquid oxygen to the water. One of the plants looks droopy, though the rest are standing strong. They should be finished in 2-3 weeks. I'll take pics tomorrow to show u guys.


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Feb 27, 2009)

what happens if you get caught with two plants at your house? and can i trim some leaves to make the plant look different?


----------



## doctorD (Feb 28, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey dD, just checked out your grow journal, amazing buds. hope your getting your grow room up and going. have you got your new filter? what kinds of seed s did you get from Nirvina? I just ordered some new seeds also, we're all getting ready for the new season.
> about those seeds on the auto, gonna let kkday handle it. more experance then me, I'm only the Aunty.


Hi thanks for checking out my past grows. It was in a closet in chicago. I cant wait to do some thing here. 
No I didnt get my filter yet but went to the grow shop in honolulu. Kind of a let down she didnt have anything I wanted but said she could order it. Great so can I If you need any tips let me know. Ill be glad to help.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 28, 2009)

oh and i ordered big bud, haze and the indoor mix


----------



## doctorD (Feb 28, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> what happens if you get caught with two plants at your house? and can i trim some leaves to make the plant look different?


 Well if your not a have a med card you go to jail. That would suck so do not let anyone know. Dont sell it and you would be fine


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 28, 2009)

Aloha, 

I saw people asking about the growing seasons in hawaii in 2 separate threads, and when long season starts.

This is the tool I use to figure this information out

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneYear.php

Just input hawaii then the town and hit Compute Table

i'll post an example of how to find information on your area, lets use mililani as an example

inputting mililani and calculating sunrise/sunset times:

march 15
rise 06:40
set 18:42
daylight hours: 12:01

do the math 1841 - 0640 = 1201

april 15
rise 0613
set 1852
1852-0613 = 12:39 daylight hours

see the daylight hours rising?

may 15th 
rise 0554
set 1904
1904-0554 = 13:50 daylight hours

june 15th 
rise 0550
set 1916
total daylight hours: 13:66

july 15th 
rise 0559
set 1917
total daylight hours: 13:58

the daylight hours start building up until june-july when flowering will start, in the best case scenario you choose a good planting date in late march, thru april or may, and the plants have some time to veg until flowering is triggered

i suggest you all use this table for your specific area and find out the best planting times

good luck this season folks


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Feb 28, 2009)

what happens if you get caught with 2 plants on oahu and your under 18


----------



## elite808edge (Feb 28, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Lot of cowboys in the back where I got my plants. Had to take them from the ground and into 5 gal pots. Got them in my backyard right now to finish off. What is good to use for transplant shock? I used some superthrive and fox farms bloom, and added some Safers liquid oxygen to the water. One of the plants looks droopy, though the rest are standing strong. They should be finished in 2-3 weeks. I'll take pics tomorrow to show u guys.


maligs ...
try using hygrozyme .. some good stuff help repair root and helps them from goin into shock .. always used it


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 28, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> what happens if you get caught with 2 plants on oahu and your under 18


if the state really wanted to, they could seize your parents home


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 28, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> if the state really wanted to, they could seize your parents home


 
 Now your scarin the kid Random, Most likely they will take your plants and tell your parents. Maybe at worst, charge you for them. I highly dought they would seize your parents house.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea that seems a little extreme for 2 plants.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 28, 2009)

ive stated what the law says, of course they probably wont go that far unless you grow 25+ plants, which is an automatic felony


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah 25+ is a different story. I wouldn't be growin at your parents anyway,unless they know and are ok with it. Go for a hike man, if your still young and have enough ambition the possibilitys' are endless! Just be smart and low key about it and you'll be fine.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good advice haole.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 28, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Lot of cowboys in the back where I got my plants. Had to take them from the ground and into 5 gal pots. Got them in my backyard right now to finish off. What is good to use for transplant shock? I used some superthrive and fox farms bloom, and added some Safers liquid oxygen to the water. One of the plants looks droopy, though the rest are standing strong. They should be finished in 2-3 weeks. I'll take pics tomorrow to show u guys.


maligs,you can also try B-1. you can get it just about any place like Lowes or HD. I got mine from Koolau Farmers in Kalihi. good for transplanting or repotting.


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 28, 2009)

forgot to thank Random for that site. big help in figuring out sunrise and sunset. will pass it along also. mahalo, aunty


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. I used some superthrive and the plants seem to be fine. I'm gonna be harvesting one in a few days. Then the rest soon after that.


----------



## maligs808 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's some buds I got drying. Picked on 2/25 and 2/27. Gonna harvest again in a few days.


----------



## kkday (Feb 28, 2009)

maligs you know im going hook you with some of those seed that take on that indica of mine. the crazy thing is she smells like really really ripe guava when i touch her its like i just eat strawberry guava in the mountain and let the juices dry on my fingers and its all sticky now. mixed with a mango now??? like fruit punch.



aunty guess what i found in one of my diesel buds???? yup a health seed!! awwwright!!! and your auto with the mango cross your odds are 50/50 they will be auto. the seed you get from that auto we need to cross it again with another auto to increase the chances of all being auto..


EVERYBODY KNOW THE LAWS IN HAWAII FOR GETTING BUSTED GROWING??

its anything after 25 plant is a Fed. rap? or anything after 24?........... 10 years first offense? 20 for second?
do those count seedlings?? or over a certain hight?

i once got busted with 3 plants at my house............by my mom............then she ripped um and gave them to Aunty lehua over there!!! lol preme smoke.. only hairs on top like 3rd week kine.. to much.. i miss play the cat and mouse game with my mom... now its with the thiefs and law.... not fun


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 28, 2009)

kkday said:


> maligs you know im going hook you with some of those seed that take on that indica of mine. the crazy thing is she smells like really really ripe guava when i touch her its like i just eat strawberry guava in the mountain and let the juices dry on my fingers and its all sticky now. mixed with a mango now??? like fruit punch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4533


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 1, 2009)

kkday said:


> and your auto with the mango cross your odds are 50/50 they will be auto. the seed you get from that auto we need to cross it again with another auto to increase the chances of all being auto..


most probably wont have autos 50/50, the F1 generation plants will generally be very similar, probably non-auto, and in the F2 generation where you cross two of the hybrid plants, you will see alot more variation and you will really be able to start choosing plants from that lot. its very important to choose good parental plants, as the P1 generation is really where everything else stems from. hopefully you will see alot of crazy phenos from those plants, thats the fun part.

right now i am growing plants that show the full range of leaflet size and shape, from pure sativas to pure indicas. its very fun, im glad people are enjoying growing as an art and hobby


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link Random.


----------



## craca102 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Random,

You said in a previous post that you can sex a plant while it is still vegging. Care to Elaborate a little more?

I have a girl that is hopefully going to be used as a mother for clones but I can't sex it. As of right now I don't know If I can cut a clone and 12/12 it to determine the sex thats why.

Also my girl that started to flower is still showing calyxes at the nodes although it has been under 18/6 for a week and now 24/0 for a few days. As towards the top the growth as greatly diminished it seems like. Leaves aren't as healthy and quite smaller, that a sign its reverting back? Either way I will keep it under 24/0 for at least another week.

Another note, It's amazing how quick the root systems grow when vegging 18/6 or 24/0. Just repotted my girls last week and I have roots showing up at the drainage holes at the bottom already.

Will take pics of my girls when I'm not busy and remember to bust out the camera.

Any suggestions on a nutrient schedule for cloning mothers? Fox Farm Grow Big maybe? Repotted them into the organic compost potting soil they sell at walmart. Would have bought better but strapped for cash.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 3, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Hey Random,
> 
> You said in a previous post that you can sex a plant while it is still vegging. Care to Elaborate a little more?
> 
> ...


aloha, when plants are old enough, "mature", most strains will show preflowers. there are a few strains that refuse to do this

keep it on 24/0 for a while more, it may take up to 1-3 months for it to revert back to veg

mary is a plant that is meant to flower then die, and revegging is one of the most stressful things you could ever do to a plant, make sure you leave buds on it

clone moms need enough N to be healthy but not much more, clones you cut will need P and K to root, as long as you have all your major nutes and trace elements in line you shouldnt have a problem. alaskan fish fertilizer is great for N, but if you can get bat quano, worm castings, sea kelp, sea bird guano, or any other organic soil ammendment it will help alot. fox farms tiger bloom has alot of nutrients i believe, it would be great.

keep the plant on 24/0 for right now then you can go back to 18/0 once you are sure it is on the way to revegging


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 3, 2009)

on another note, right now i have Deep Chunk and Sour Diesel growing in my rooms, i am starting Princess Diesel crossed with Blueberry X Skunk, cindarella99, and very berry surprise X bubblegum

hope to get a few good moms from these genetics


----------



## kkday (Mar 3, 2009)

> i am starting Princess Diesel crossed with Blueberry X Skunk, cindarella99, and very berry surprise X bubblegum


also known as CHOPSUE!

thats the laws i was looking for thanks random


heres a update on my plant in da hills


----------



## kkday (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## grassified (Mar 3, 2009)

I LIKE. A very NICE.


----------



## grassified (Mar 3, 2009)

kkday said:


> maligs you know im going hook you with some of those seed that take on that indica of mine. the crazy thing is she smells like really really ripe guava when i touch her its like i just eat strawberry guava in the mountain and let the juices dry on my fingers and its all sticky now. mixed with a mango now??? like fruit punch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow kkday that strain sounds great, like strawberry guava. I love eating the wild strawberry guavas when I go up into the moutanins to check on my plants. Every now and then I will find a lilikoi and eat those, mmm.

A strain that smells like strawberry guava, now id like to get my hands on that!


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 3, 2009)

ive recently grown a nirvana papaya pheno which smelled and tasted exactly like plumeries. i had to keep the genetics, i really wish i kept her as a mom but ultimately her floral structure and yield were not good enough to make the cut. it is my belief that there really is alot more "holy grail" strains out there, happy hunting!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Mar 3, 2009)

hey peeps,

i saw someone at homedepot late last night buying an obvious grow set up.
it was pretty funny


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Mar 4, 2009)

did anyone ever use bokashi?


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 4, 2009)

A few of my girls. Almost ready.


----------



## kkday (Mar 4, 2009)

maligs nice! did those past cold fronts turn you leafs purple or it turned earlier?? the first cuple pics look like its time to chop


----------



## kkday (Mar 4, 2009)

> wow kkday that strain sounds great, like strawberry guava. I love eating the wild strawberry guavas when I go up into the moutanins to check on my plants. Every now and then I will find a lilikoi and eat those, mmm.
> 
> A strain that smells like strawberry guava, now id like to get my hands on that!



yup a coworker wanted a bag and only had 10 bucks and a 4" starter and said he wuld give me the 10 and starter for a bag so i said what the hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like a good deal to me...


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea I gonna cut a couple tomorrow. Just waiting for a little more of the trichomes to turn amber. Wanna have some good night time herb.


----------



## milroy (Mar 5, 2009)

anyone try ruderalis?


----------



## hazetastic808 (Mar 5, 2009)

milroy said:


> anyone try ruderalis?


I'm not sure if anyone actually smokes the ruderalis plant itself or if you even can. Ruderalis is the plant that gives Lowryders and other dwarf plants their autoflowering trait. As far as the potency of those, if grown properly you really can't tell any difference at all. I've smoked sour diesels and blueberry all the time, and my friends blueryders and dieselryders both smoked about the same taste and potency-wise itd be hard to tell the difference. I'm sure some will argue.

That inspired me to get a couple dieselryders and blueryders of my own going, and got some auto ak47 in the mail. Going to breed and crossbreed all of em and get a good deal of seeds so I can throw a couple of patches up in the mountains. 

Also I wanted to ask you guys, can you keep a mother indoors and then throw clones right out into flower during the period from Sep. 29 (12+ hrs darkness begins) until Mar. 15 (12+ hrs daylight)

If thats the case I think I might just run autos during the long season and clones during short.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 5, 2009)

hazetastic808 said:


> Also I wanted to ask you guys, can you keep a mother indoors and then throw clones right out into flower during the period from Sep. 29 (12+ hrs darkness begins) until Mar. 15 (12+ hrs daylight)


Thats what I do in the short seasons Haze.... Have the veg lights about 18 hours on... Mother, clones, and vegging clones all in there... 

Veg the clones for at least 2-4 weeks of actual veg growth (depending on how big you want them)... it should veg for another 10-15 days before going off..

Good luck


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 5, 2009)

milroy said:


> anyone try ruderalis?


i grew a few ruderalis plants around 2000, interesting growth and flower cycle. did not smoke it - was growing to see if the plant "talks" and i could read it; i feel indicas and sativas are sometimes amazingly different individuals


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 5, 2009)

hazetastic808 said:


> Also I wanted to ask you guys, can you keep a mother indoors and then throw clones right out into flower during the period from Sep. 29 (12+ hrs darkness begins) until Mar. 15 (12+ hrs daylight)
> 
> If thats the case I think I might just run autos during the long season and clones during short.


you can do this any time in hawaii, i do! to yield well, you would have to either veg them indoors a while or hit the long season perfectly. gotta document which of your strains stretch more during flower onset - so you know which ones you dont have to veg too long


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

is it good to put earth worms in the pots


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 5, 2009)

hmm depends, what kind of earthworms? only certain species are useful in the garden, it would probably be better to make a wormbin and get castings from that, you'll be surprised how much ewc they can produce. not to mention if you use chemical ferts it would probably kill them.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Mar 7, 2009)

I harvested a Thai and then re-vegged as an experiment. We removed any remaining buds and then put her back under veg lights. She came back rather freakish at first...very strange leaves...and then she started to produce good stems.

We have started 6 clones from her so far and she keeps putting out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah, when you re-veg plants, they take on some unusual forms in the leaves. looks like mint leaves or something. but it comes back normal after awhile. it takes on the fibonacci sequence when it revegetates, if you look in nature, you will see it all over..nature at its purest..


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 7, 2009)

Some new ones I just got going.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2009)

wassup maligs. what strain or strains you got going there?


----------



## kalaoa (Mar 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody here got any lowryder#2 seeds cause i like try em?


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Mar 7, 2009)

So can I plant outdoors now for the long season?


----------



## grassified (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah sure. mid march the hours get above 12


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Mar 7, 2009)

grassified said:


> yeah sure. mid march the hours get above 12


Good. The clones I put in the mountains on feb 5 are now a foot tall and just started to flower. I assume they will revert back to vegetative in a few weeks right?


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 7, 2009)

they probably wont revert back to veg because our hours are so short, the trick is to time when you put them out to be the time when daylight hours are increasing


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 7, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> they probably wont revert back to veg because our hours are so short, the trick is to time when you put them out to be the time when daylight hours are increasing


The daylight starts increasing after Winter Solstice (Between Dec 21 & Dec 23,the shortest days of the year)... until Summer Solstice (around June 21) when the daylight starts to decrease...

Do you mean when daylight is increasing beyond 12 hours a day?


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 7, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> The daylight starts increasing after Winter Solstice (Between Dec 21 & Dec 23,the shortest days of the year)... until Summer Solstice (around June 21) when the daylight starts to decrease...
> 
> Do you mean when daylight is increasing beyond 12 hours a day?


yep, thats the main thing in cannabis cultivating in my opinion, as we 'usually' go by the 12/12 light cycle to trigger flower, although many people do not


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Mar 7, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> they probably wont revert back to veg because our hours are so short, the trick is to time when you put them out to be the time when daylight hours are increasing


So since the flowering is triggered it will continue flowering until harvest in march?


----------



## kkday (Mar 8, 2009)

my long season useally harvest october some times mid-late september


----------



## kkday (Mar 8, 2009)

this is a random thought but you know when september 11th happend that was when i knew that most of the stuff we were getting wasent from oahu cuz everyone and there uncle was dry and had nothing for like 2 months the only thing that we was getting was some bunk that tasted like soap and each others home growns it was crazy


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my blue card so I can grow legally. If I grow in my yard some douche will steal it. Any Ideas?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 10, 2009)

Grow indoors. If you dont have the budget for lights try a sunny window. Good luck


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Mar 10, 2009)

or set up traps like bells tied to your pots so you can hear them if they do scoop your stuff.dogs are good too


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 10, 2009)

I started some tropical punch, diesel, sensi, an indica from Puna and another indica from Hamakua side.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 11, 2009)

fishing line + soda cans with rocks in them are a good alarm

dogs work too!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 12, 2009)

my friend claims his dad has 9 pitbulls for protection. that will always work.


----------



## andrenicky (Mar 12, 2009)

Just wanted to give a big aloha to all my brothers in hawaii, planning to move out there with my brother once i harvest my current crop (about 60 days and counting). What are some good(cheap) strains that will do good in hawaii? i was thinking about going with acouple nirvana selections hawai x maui waui, swazi and NLxhaze are my choices at the moment. Does anyone have expierence growing any of these strains in hawaii? what about other nirvanan strains? Looking to get acouple varietys without breaking the bank  . 

p.s. Anyone ever attempted to bring clones on a airplane? if so what was your expierence, would love to bring come cali genetics to hawaii!


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 12, 2009)

Skate Hawaii said:


> my friend claims his dad has 9 pitbulls for protection. that will always work.


 yea, I thought our Rottie would protect my plants also. Until the f**Ker pulled them out to play with it, punk ass dog.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 12, 2009)

andrenicky said:


> Just wanted to give a big aloha to all my brothers in hawaii, planning to move out there with my brother once i harvest my current crop (about 60 days and counting). What are some good(cheap) strains that will do good in hawaii? i was thinking about going with acouple nirvana selections hawai x maui waui, swazi and NLxhaze are my choices at the moment. Does anyone have expierence growing any of these strains in hawaii? what about other nirvanan strains? Looking to get acouple varietys without breaking the bank  .
> 
> p.s. Anyone ever attempted to bring clones on a airplane? if so what was your expierence, would love to bring come cali genetics to hawaii!


aloha brother, you are very lucky to be moving to hawaii as we can grow pretty much ANY sativa to maturation, even the weirdo south-asian ones that will take 14 months to mature, lol.

most nirvana strains will do fine, ive grown their NL, papaya, aurora indica, ak48, white rhino, jock horror, and master kush, if they do not do fine in the first run, you will find that most strains acclimate to hawaiis environ after a few generations.

never took clones on a plane, i wouldnt risk it. have them mailed to you.

of course, there is much aloha in these islands and if you are good people then you shouldnt have any problems getting good genetics.


----------



## andrenicky (Mar 13, 2009)

Aloha randomkindness! Did the strains u mention get very big? Looking for somthing i won't have to veg indoors before throwing outdoors


----------



## kkday (Mar 13, 2009)

Year round cuzen, no indoor veg. Needed "just add wada"


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 13, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> yea, I thought our Rottie would protect my plants also. Until the f**Ker pulled them out to play with it, punk ass dog.


 
I found my rottie chomping on my big fan leaves, so I built little pig wire circles around them. Just the site of the wire seems to stop them. I love having my dogs in the back with my plants,cause just the sound of that low rottie growl, spooks me sometimes! The funny thing though,my rottie is all talk he wouldn't harm a fly. It's my little 1/2 pitbull,1/2 sharpei that I would worry about! She rarely barks or growls but she is wicked fast and VEEERRRY possecive of her "domain".

Anyways in other news, my crystal mother has been bred with the boy. I will have a ton of Nirvana's "Crystal" soon. 

Also all of my SSH showed presex while inside under 24/0.I got 4 females and 1 male, which is exactly what I wanted. Two mothers to clone, one to breed, and one to mature. 

Thanks again for the info Random. I just figured a plant wouldn't show sex until 12/12. But I was amazed and enlightened to watch them show those pretty little pistols. 

I will post some pics soon.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 13, 2009)

right on braddah! in my experience, most strains ive ran will show presex when they are actually mature and ready for flower, of course some wont tho! i vegged a thai sativa for 9 months and it didnt show sex, some indicas will start showing sex after a few weeks

@mr nickatina, any plant can get big if planted at the right time, plan for long season


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got through germination...
Going with: 
*Afghani*- Legend Seeds
*Bleu Cheese*- Barneys Farm
*LA Confidential*- DNA
*OG Kush x Black Domina*- OG is Abusive Cut vs Black Domina by Sensi Seeds (My first kine cross)

and will start some of Swerve's *SFV OG Kush BX2* and *Pre-98 Bubba* S-1s in a couple weeks...

Still looking for something grapey and purple!

Would like to here what the rest of you are doin for the long long!


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 13, 2009)

andrenicky said:


> Just wanted to give a big aloha to all my brothers in hawaii, planning to move out there with my brother once i harvest my current crop (about 60 days and counting). What are some good(cheap) strains that will do good in hawaii? i was thinking about going with acouple nirvana selections hawai x maui waui, swazi and NLxhaze are my choices at the moment. Does anyone have expierence growing any of these strains in hawaii? what about other nirvanan strains? Looking to get acouple varietys without breaking the bank  .
> 
> p.s. Anyone ever attempted to bring clones on a airplane? if so what was your expierence, would love to bring come cali genetics to hawaii!


Good luck with the move Nicky-
As far as strains go... Anything seems to grow incredible here... I tend to go more for indica dominant strains here and I have been amazed...

*Don't bother trying to bring live clones*... they probably wont survive the flight, its too risky getting them on the plane, and if Agriculture folks in Hawaii caught ya.. it could possibly be another 200k fine for bring live non-native plants..
If you are a medi patient, go grab as many different seeds as you can from the coops that have em... Or order some from hempdepot etc before you move... 

If you get here in May sometime you will still have time to catch the long season...


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a nug I cut this morning.


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow maligs, too cool! good job, what is it? aloha aunty


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sure what strain. My cousin gave me the seed. Smells really good though.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work Maligs!!! Is that the soma? I sure hope so, cause mine are gettin bigger. 


I like your line up for the long season Sheckster! Let me know how that Bleu Cheese grows.

I just ordered seeds from Attitude last week,I ordered: Bleu Cheese/ Barneys Farm, Papaya/ Nirvana , Auto Ak-47/Lowlife, Auto Blueberry/Lowlife,and one feminized White Berry. Plus all the freebies. 
Also for the long season I'm going withurban Poisen, Mazar/Afghan,Super Silver Haze,Crystal,Soma.

I was wandering if anyone has bred autos for seed stock? I would like to take all 10 seeds from each strain and hopefully get one male and nine females,breed the [email protected]! out of them(seperately of course). Then maybe cross the Ak-47 with the Blueberry. Will they keep the Auto trait?


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 13, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Nice work Maligs!!! Is that the soma? I sure hope so, cause mine are gettin bigger.
> 
> 
> I like your line up for the long season Sheckster! Let me know how that Bleu Cheese grows.
> ...


depends on the parental stock, highly doubt it tho. are the seeds you growing f1's? or beyond? are they homozygous true-breeding for that trait? 

it would probably be no auto-flowering in the first generation, then in the second generation where you cross two f1's(seeds made from two autoflowering parents) you create the F2 generation, which will probably have 1/4th auto-flowering trait in the general population.

at this point you would have to fix the trait by backcrossing and inbreeding, to find which parent gave the best autoflowering traits


----------



## aod! (Mar 14, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Just got through germination...
> Going with:
> *Afghani*- Legend Seeds
> *Bleu Cheese*- Barneys Farm
> ...


whoa i never thought any of those seeds would get a metion on this site.. i relly wanna try that sourdawg from topdawg though...


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 14, 2009)

aod! said:


> whoa i never thought any of those seeds would get a metion on this site.. i relly wanna try that sourdawg from topdawg though...


Well you and I are obviously visiting the same site for genetics and breeding 
*Topdawg looks really good.. *
I am also curious about Outlaw Grower's Gorilla Grape!!!
*Can't wait for the Pre98 Bubba to see how that's gonna smoke*!!!!


----------



## grassified (Mar 14, 2009)

hey guys, ive been meaning to hike up to my grow spot for over 2 weeks now. But it keeps raining so im thinking my babies are getting all the water they need up there.

I cant wait to see the budz they got growing on them!

I would just leave them, but I still gotta get the males outta there before its too late, im afraid they have already started pollenating the females.

my lowryder dwarfs are a little more than 1 inch tall a peice, but damn they look like minature versions of some really dank bud. Leaves covered in little trichs, the buds look just perfect, if only they were 20X bigger like they should be. Ill take pictures later when its a little more sunny.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 14, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> depends on the parental stock, highly doubt it tho. are the seeds you growing f1's? or beyond? are they homozygous true-breeding for that trait?
> 
> it would probably be no auto-flowering in the first generation, then in the second generation where you cross two f1's(seeds made from two autoflowering parents) you create the F2 generation, which will probably have 1/4th auto-flowering trait in the general population.
> 
> at this point you would have to fix the trait by backcrossing and inbreeding, to find which parent gave the best autoflowering traits


 
It says the Auto Ak-47 is an F1 hybrid, so from breeding the F1's.Maybe a 1/4 of the F2's will show the auto trait?Then pick the best of that 1/4 of F2's to backcross with another F1? Then inbreed that stock?

Thanks again for all the help Random! All this F1,F2,F420 stuff along with this Haze I'm smoking is giving me a wonderful [email protected]#$!!!!


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of nugs of some "Soma" I picked this morning.


----------



## andrenicky (Mar 14, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Good luck with the move Nicky-
> As far as strains go... Anything seems to grow incredible here... I tend to go more for indica dominant strains here and I have been amazed...
> 
> *Don't bother trying to bring live clones*... they probably wont survive the flight, its too risky getting them on the plane, and if Agriculture folks in Hawaii caught ya.. it could possibly be another 200k fine for bring live non-native plants..
> ...


Thanks for the advice sheckster. I like the seed idea and most clubs are starting to carry swerves genetics for pretty cheap. Quick question for med patients out in hawaii, How hard is it to get a docs recommendation? I'm wondering if i will qualify with my current medical conditions(anxiety, IBS). Can anyone recommend a good doc in maui?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 15, 2009)

andrenicky said:


> Thanks for the advice sheckster. I like the seed idea and most clubs are starting to carry swerves genetics for pretty cheap. Quick question for med patients out in hawaii, How hard is it to get a docs recommendation? I'm wondering if i will qualify with my current medical conditions(anxiety, IBS). Can anyone recommend a good doc in maui?


I just got my card and it was really no trouble at all. I have had a few back surgeries in the past but havent seen a doctor for it for 10 years. I just showed the doc my old paper work. told him ive been taking vicoden but I cont do much else on it. He had a few questions and looked at my back for a min. and I think the most important thing I told him is that without mj my quality of life suffers. He took my pic gave me a temp card and sent me on my way. just get a note from your doctor stating you have the anxioty and such. Good kuck


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 15, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> It says the Auto Ak-47 is an F1 hybrid, so from breeding the F1's.Maybe a 1/4 of the F2's will show the auto trait?Then pick the best of that 1/4 of F2's to backcross with another F1? Then inbreed that stock?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help Random! All this F1,F2,F420 stuff along with this Haze I'm smoking is giving me a wonderful [email protected]#$!!!!


aloha brother, i highly suggest reading the book "Marijuana Botany" by Robert Connell Clarke

it will teach you all you want to know and more !


----------



## kkday (Mar 17, 2009)

ok i got a question. i dont want to have to water no more then twice a week. as of right now i had a plant in a 2 gal grow bag and it needed watering every week and a half. im growing in the ground with sungrow mix4 mixed all up 1 to 1 with the dirt from the holes that were dug i also used pre soaked polmer crystals and mixed it in there as well. i was thinking of putting black plastic over the hole and planting in the middle. (like how the farmers use for weed controle and irragation)the reason is to hold moisture, i wuld also leave space around the stem base to water and fertalize i wuld also spred dirt over the plastic to hide it from the sky. 

is this for any reason not a good idea??? 3 weeks with out watering wuld be prime!! i might have to do a 15 gal watering tank with auto timer but it wuld be nuts getting it up there.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Mar 17, 2009)

aloha I have been away for a while but thing are great I harvested my little L3 a few weeks ago form a old school batch of seed i had. Its some of the best I have grow and it also a great smoke. I also bought a new batch of seed from attitude seeds and they came fast. I got some maui skunk cross and a hawaiian outdoors and some big bang feminized, they also gave me some free seeds like a F-1 skunk and thai skunk fem. here are a few pics first of the L-3 and my flower closet and then some of the seeds. Im going to clone these guys crazy so i let everyone know if I have some extras to trade with.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 17, 2009)

I have Deep Chunk and Sour Diesel that are pretty nice, the deep chunk is fully purpling which i havent seen alot in the environment i grow in. I would like to make clones or cuttings and offer them to Med patients for free, we need to get a safe co-op going, lets get on it folks, have a meeting where everyone brings their cards


----------



## kkday (Mar 18, 2009)

ho those buds look fruity!!! whats that strain???? im going get me some of dat!!!


----------



## kkday (Mar 18, 2009)

good idea random!!! i can provide security!! lol just to see good established strains is a treat for me... good luck guys


on a side note, somthing has beed eating my seedlings down to the dirt 2 out of 8 so far. its "shaman" from DP and theres no slug or snail trails or even any remnence of the starter. like someone pinced it at the dirt and eat it.... think its those lepercons???


----------



## grassified (Mar 18, 2009)

kkday said:


> ok i got a question. i dont want to have to water no more then twice a week. as of right now i had a plant in a 2 gal grow bag and it needed watering every week and a half. im growing in the ground with sungrow mix4 mixed all up 1 to 1 with the dirt from the holes that were dug i also used pre soaked polmer crystals and mixed it in there as well. i was thinking of putting black plastic over the hole and planting in the middle. (like how the farmers use for weed controle and irragation)the reason is to hold moisture, i wuld also leave space around the stem base to water and fertalize i wuld also spred dirt over the plastic to hide it from the sky.
> 
> is this for any reason not a good idea??? 3 weeks with out watering wuld be prime!! i might have to do a 15 gal watering tank with auto timer but it wuld be nuts getting it up there.


for the past month or so I havent had to water my plants once with this great rain we have been having.

I put mulch at the base of my plant, plus I plant directly in the ground, no bags. I find there is more water in the surrounding soil and will replenish the water for your plants (most of the time).

The mulch keeps the water from evaporating out the top.

My plant are doing great btw, just having some damn insect problems! The pistils dont look too good, the tops of them are eaten off. Anybody know what causes this? Or what bug is doing it? maybe mites?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> for the past month or so I havent had to water my plants once with this great rain we have been having.
> 
> I put mulch at the base of my plant, plus I plant directly in the ground, no bags. I find there is more water in the surrounding soil and will replenish the water for your plants (most of the time).
> 
> ...


ive heard of this. i think using garlic might help take care of those nast pests.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 18, 2009)

grassified said:


> for the past month or so I havent had to water my plants once with this great rain we have been having.
> 
> I put mulch at the base of my plant, plus I plant directly in the ground, no bags. I find there is more water in the surrounding soil and will replenish the water for your plants (most of the time).
> 
> ...


aloha grassified,

i used to mulch but then I slowly realized that mulch wicks moisture from the soil

your plastic idea you posted in your thread would work, but i wouldnt leave anything non-organic in the earth - gotta make sure the aina is good for da keikis

i use a peat moss/vermiculite/perlite mix which i amend with dry and liquid organic ferts, you know its the best consistency when it clumps together when wet yet breaks apart easily, this will ensure aeration and water retention

a trick i used to do is water on the outside of the pot so the roots search for water

all in all, outdoor growing is a fun challenge, with great reward

make sure you plant three plots. one for the rippers, one for the cops, and one for you


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 18, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> ive heard of this. i think using garlic might help take care of those nast pests.


aloha, 

one of the oldest pest-sprays is a mixture of tobasco/cigarettes/garlic, so you are on the right track


----------



## keaaututu (Mar 18, 2009)

Aloha- The country choppers are terrorizing many neighborhoods right now. (March 16-1They are cruising at treetop level over private backyards in residential subdivisions. This is in spite of the fact that county voters told them we don't want them do that anymore. 

Anyone thinking it is easy to grow here is wrong. They are busting people right and left for relatively small grow ops. The private helicopter pilots here cruise in their spare time, and call the cops if they see a plant, so the cops will pay them to fly out and eradicate. The cops and pilots are running a racket, the DA is probably in on it.

Don't come over and try to grow here, it could be a bummer. You are safer wherever you are, especially CA.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry to hear that tutu, the popo must be bored. should go hunt moufflan instead


----------



## andrenicky (Mar 18, 2009)

keaaututu said:


> Aloha- The country choppers are terrorizing many neighborhoods right now. (March 16-1They are cruising at treetop level over private backyards in residential subdivisions. This is in spite of the fact that county voters told them we don't want them do that anymore.
> 
> Anyone thinking it is easy to grow here is wrong. They are busting people right and left for relatively small grow ops. The private helicopter pilots here cruise in their spare time, and call the cops if they see a plant, so the cops will pay them to fly out and eradicate. The cops and pilots are running a racket, the DA is probably in on it.
> 
> Don't come over and try to grow here, it could be a bummer. You are safer wherever you are, especially CA.



Don't plant in your backyard and pick your spots wisely, this will solve most problems. I'm interested to find out what island you live on?(if u dont mind)


----------



## Grow some (Mar 19, 2009)

keaaututu said:


> Aloha- The country choppers are terrorizing many neighborhoods right now. (March 16-1They are cruising at treetop level over private backyards in residential subdivisions. This is in spite of the fact that county voters told them we don't want them do that anymore.
> 
> Anyone thinking it is easy to grow here is wrong. They are busting people right and left for relatively small grow ops. The private helicopter pilots here cruise in their spare time, and call the cops if they see a plant, so the cops will pay them to fly out and eradicate. The cops and pilots are running a racket, the DA is probably in on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 19, 2009)

keaaututu is her name, keaau is near hilo so yes big island

i grew up on the big island and thats where i learned to grow


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2009)

grassified said:


> for the past month or so I havent had to water my plants once with this great rain we have been having.
> 
> I put mulch at the base of my plant, plus I plant directly in the ground, no bags. I find there is more water in the surrounding soil and will replenish the water for your plants (most of the time).
> 
> ...


I havent had any bugs eat the pistils but I have had them die back some if I used a spray like a garlic spray or whatever but i really dont think its mites they go after your leaf.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 19, 2009)

Adding ground cloves works really well, tho it makes everything smell like it. Spray it around your plants and it will deff keep the pest away. I have also been using Safer's liquid soap insectiside. It works well, just don't exceed the recommended amounts.


----------



## budy budman (Mar 19, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> I have Deep Chunk and Sour Diesel that are pretty nice, the deep chunk is fully purpling which i havent seen alot in the environment i grow in. I would like to make clones or cuttings and offer them to Med patients for free, we need to get a safe co-op going, lets get on it folks, have a meeting where everyone brings their cards


Yes Random kindness, you are right. Now is the time to be proactive.......we will never catch the big wave if we are not already in the line up.

The mood of the nation is changing, it appears that because of marijuana's medical contributions are becoming more and more successful and in demand that ultimately this will be a health department responsiblity for the public and not criminal. The structure and formulas for growing and distribution in California under prop 215 have allowed many people to start up successful cooperatives, some very nice, first class smoke shops.

California allows a caregiver to grow as many plants needed for any patient that lives within the same city or county. Also as a member of a coopertive each patient can grow for as many patients that are in the club.

Hawaiian grown medicinal products are in high demand in California as well as the rest of the world. Hawaii deserves the opportunity to create safe coopertives and clubs now that the DEA cannot raid anymore. These are new business opportunities that benefit the our local patients, could create new jobs and tax dollars for the state. Join ASA and get involved here in Hawaii.

I am very interested in networking and perhaps starting up a cooperative club that really works. In the interim I think that somehow cardholders who are interested in joining forces should get together, like you suggest. Perhaps Private Messages is best for confidentiality.

We currently are consentrating on medicinal quality grows, our clones are rotating out of veg for harvests every 2-4 weeks. 

These are some of the medicinal strains we are currently growing from Holland, that do quite well here.
 
I prefer the Haze Sativa to relieve the chronic cervical disk pain that I endure daily, wonderful anti imflamatory yet clear headed. We realize how important it is to provide a wide variety of Indica/Sativa blends for each patients needs. It has been clinically proven that Indica properties are more of a sedative and my doctor suggests that I eat the stronger medicine before bedtime for better sleeping etc.

White Rhino, Aurora,Mango,SuperSilverHaze,StrawberryCough, Haley's Comet, WhiteWidow, PurpleWidow, Blueberry, Durban Poison, Malibu skunk, with our males we intend to cross bread with premium local strains. Another exciting Hawaiian developement for commerce.

Lots of lovely clones 6" to 24", I would love to share. PM me Please.
Aloha


----------



## Grow some (Mar 19, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> i had germed 6 last week, 2 mango, 2 hindu krush, and 2 lowryders. then the rain came. my babies are out side. only one made it,a lowryder. so last night i started a new germ, 4 lowrydrs and 2 hindu k.s. sure love the sun but those 2 days of rain smashed my little green babies before i could bring them inside. because i grow outside and i have no light set-up i lost them. hopefully we won't have rain next week so i can get them going.


I would put the lowrydrs out when the sun is strongest like june then get a harvest in august.


----------



## kkday (Mar 20, 2009)

keaaututu said:


> Aloha- The country choppers are terrorizing many neighborhoods right now. (March 16-1They are cruising at treetop level over private backyards in residential subdivisions. This is in spite of the fact that county voters told them we don't want them do that anymore.


i tell you what my brother works in the conservation field and use choppers all the time to fly there gear and them to remote areas and i can tell you as a fact that alot of those pilots are ex or retired airforce/navy pilots and are also used to train experienced pilots (from other states who transfer for whatever reasons) the areas of valleys and every crack and crevest, every stream, pond and lake. so that when there is fires or search and rescues neaded they will be femilier with the areas and whats going on. now during this time they also keep an eye out for any illigal activity. small grows no worry!! i asked a retired airforce pilot that my brother works with at times " have you every seen any marajuana patches?" he replied "yup" i asked "how big and what did you do?" "i will buzz past again take another look and just head out, most of the time its not worth even mentioning" "soooooo like 5,6?" "yeah and sometimes 10-15" and this is all after we just droped straight down the koolaus and hit a up draft to brake the fall, he likes the stunts! and if you every fly for the first time and they tell you to sit in the front next to the pilot.... buckel up tight!!!


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 20, 2009)

awesome pictures, thank you brother


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know that plants flower from 12/12 but what amount of light should i plant my seeds at? I am also thinking of buying some seeds from BCseedking.com so i was wondering what strains would do well (i live in a rainy part of oahu). Im looking into purps and white widow right now. how would these do?


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 20, 2009)

mean pictures ona. wow staying up late uhu brudda? mahalo for the turn on. some good!!! aunty


----------



## Grow some (Mar 21, 2009)

My plants are looking good. Wish the same for you!


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aloha all, here's a little of what i harvested. This is the upper two portions of some Soma. These other plants should be ready in a month or so and the other ones are what i just started.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks again haole for those clones. I stuck em in the dirt today.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good maligs, i hope they veg some for you


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 22, 2009)

so what is everyone planning to plant for the long season?


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 22, 2009)

this is my first attempt transplanting a clone, anything special i gotta do? I just transplaned, gave it a lot of water with superthrive in it and set it in the sun. I hope they goo tooooo. Should i give it fert yet????


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 22, 2009)

im starting a grow this long season of purps and white widow, does anyone have any advice or tips specific to these strains/ how would they do on the windward side oahu


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 23, 2009)

I got sensi, tropical punch, super silver haze, and indica from hamakua, some clones from haole and some soma.


----------



## kkday (Mar 23, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> im starting a grow this long season of purps and white widow, does anyone have any advice or tips specific to these strains/ how would they do on the windward side oahu


watch out for the bud rot on the widow, i had a indica rot some on me.

i just put 3 very nice mango clones dat i got from Aunty lehua in my spot. i will also have 6 "shaman" from Dutch Passion that i will be planting in the same plot. its a purple strain as well. in another plot i will have some white rhinos and some stuff i got from maligs. and in a third spot i will have some freebie mazarie sheriff and some green devil from tiki seeds.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks kk. Im growing all outdoor so is there anything i can do about the rot? and is widow a more indica dominant or sativa dominant hybrid? cause ive seen it listed as sativa and/or a hybrid so thats what i was confused about.


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Mar 23, 2009)

what color r the green harvest helicopters on oahu and do the police helicopters look for plants to


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Mar 23, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> I know that plants flower from 12/12 but what amount of light should i plant my seeds at? I am also thinking of buying some seeds from BCseedking.com so i was wondering what strains would do well (i live in a rainy part of oahu). Im looking into purps and white widow right now. how would these do?


Hey Pakalolo

I've grown white widow on the windward side very successfully. It is the 1995 winner of the Cannabis Cup and is, some say, the most popular weed in the world...but that is subject to much stoned debate, I would think. Very powerful...one of the strongest strains in the world. 

I like it because it easily accomodates your situation. It an be grown indoors or out, it doesn't get really big, not a super long time to flower, and cures well. So the impatient grower can smoke it right away with good results or you can cure it properly and really love what it becomes.

Grow on!

CV

What do you mean when you ask what kind of light? Watts or type or duration?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 24, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Hey Pakalolo
> 
> I've grown white widow on the windward side very successfully. It is the 1995 winner of the Cannabis Cup and is, some say, the most popular weed in the world...but that is subject to much stoned debate, I would think. Very powerful...one of the strongest strains in the world.
> 
> ...


because white widdow is a sativa dominant strain. it does well to resisting rot and other diseases. grows well outdoors and keeps to a smaller not huge size. great strain.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 24, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Hey Pakalolo
> 
> I've grown white widow on the windward side very successfully. It is the 1995 winner of the Cannabis Cup and is, some say, the most popular weed in the world...but that is subject to much stoned debate, I would think. Very powerful...one of the strongest strains in the world.
> 
> ...


last season i planted some mango and island sweet skunk in late march/early april and the seedlings went straight into flowering (giving me mini plants). the light was only at around 12:30 light. so is that still too long dark? do i need toi wait for 13 hour days?


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 24, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> because white widdow is a sativa dominant strain. it does well to resisting rot and other diseases. grows well outdoors and keeps to a smaller not huge size. great strain.


thanks. i was a pretty worried about rot since my area is rainy. do you know anything about purps: bud desity? disease resistance? size?


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Mar 24, 2009)

what color r the green harvest helicopters on oahu and do the police helicopters look for plants to


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 24, 2009)

Aloha everyone, here are a few pics of my gals. The first couple are of the leaf problem I've been having.I think it's some sort of burn or something, does anyone know?

Pic#3 is my Crystal mother that I bred.


Pic#4 is the SSH boy and girl I chose to breed.

Pic#5 The five free Mazar/Afhgan

Pic#6 1st gen Crystal clone that I mothered and my SSH mother, topped and tied.

Pic#7 Sensi about 5-6weeks into flower

Pic#8 1 Silver Haze Mother, 2 Puna Snow clones, 1 purp, 1 SSH all still vegging!

Pics#9 3 Mothers Bliss about 6-7 weeks into flower

Pic#10 Mothers Bliss, should be called Holy Baseball Tops

Pics#11,12,13 Are a beautiful Purp about 4 weeks into flower

Pic#14 My veg box. Durban Poisen,Trainwreck,Soma,1feminized Pure Gold and a couple Auto Ak-47 in there to.

Pic#15 The Mazar/Afghan update!



Sorry for the long reply,hope you enjoy cause I sure do!


----------



## kkday (Mar 24, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> what color r the green harvest helicopters on oahu and do the police helicopters look for plants to


Bu no worry about air raids they just don't go out looking for you plants and drop down and pull, they look for decent size crops gather other info off tips of other crops, check um out, they go back with man power and hit all the known spots one time. Then dispense it to friends and family. Pigs


----------



## jusrushfc (Mar 24, 2009)

lol. das dirty if true... kkday check ur pm.


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 24, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I got sensi, tropical punch, super silver haze, and indica from hamakua, some clones from haole and some soma.


wow maligs, mean looking babies!! that soma is gonna be awesome!!! good grow all, aloha aunty


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 24, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> lol. das dirty if true... kkday check ur pm.


 hey brudda, aloha. haven't seen you on the site for awhile. how's it going? kk was at my place the other night when you called him. never hear me yelling in the back? what you growing this season? waiting for some seeds that I ordered from seesman. forgot what I ordered so it is gonna be like Christmas when they get here. aloha, aunty


----------



## jusrushfc (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya, i remember...been busy.. RIU is damn addicting and it was consuming my life so i had to cut it out cold turkey!.. anyway smoked some sweet bagseed duckfoot that was going since damn October!!.. it was all worth it though. .. now i got a SSH clone going that has been through hell and back cuz i took cuttings on 2 occasions (sp?) and stunted the shit out of her but shes budding and i just stuck her in the corner of the yard .(crosses fingers to hopefully get some sweet summer buds).. but ya i got some going in the mountains but been 2 busy to check em out.. and as planned, im still waiting for 420 to drop my Hawaiian Snow beans!. oh patience is a virtue i tell you! .. I almost went with that lemon skunk KK gave u.. can you give a smoke report?.. it looked damn good.. big fluffy calyxes (sp?) and lime green with orange hairs if i remember right!... would love to type more and post up pics but my damn carpaltunnel (sp) fricken hurts...Happy Growing everyone!!! ~~ peace.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 24, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey brudda, aloha. haven't seen you on the site for awhile. how's it going? kk was at my place the other night when you called him. never hear me yelling in the back? what you growing this season? waiting for some seeds that I ordered from seesman. forgot what I ordered so it is gonna be like Christmas when they get here. aloha, aunty


its so mean that you guys meet up and help each other out. but anyways, you order from seedman, how is that? what site does everyone use for seedbank?


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 24, 2009)

btw. i use bcseedking


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 24, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> btw. i use bcseedking


 
I have ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl twice now,both times great service.
Also I recently ordered from Attitude seeds,also great service.

I really liked the fact Attitude sent in original breeders pack. Although seeds.nl was much more "stealthy".


----------



## jusrushfc (Mar 24, 2009)

haha. das how we do. its all about the aloha fren.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 24, 2009)

Haole you are the fucking man. Thanks again for everything. Anytime you want more of that soma just let me know. Stop by tomorrow after work. And thanks so much for the support guys. Really good to hear from you aunty. You need to update us and get on more often.


----------



## kkday (Mar 25, 2009)

So the mystery insect/pest/rodent keeps on eating the stems right out from under the leaves of my good size starters, there just starting there first set of five finger leaves and it just takes one at a time. It culd be at ant time, the last one was eaten at night, just the stem and the round starter leaves. So i only have 4 out of 10 left of my shaman. Im pissed, so im using my drying box that i used to dry aku its perfect. One good thing about this whole thing is that i get to see the root development of the starters and i have noticed that the roots go right after the water swolen polmer crystals i added to the soil, and runs its roots right threw every one of them near the stalk. The only time i watered these starters was when i put the seed in the soil then watered after covering with soil. Those polmer crystals are the greatest thing right next to fertalizer, i swear!!


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 25, 2009)

kkday said:


> ...One good thing about this whole thing is that i get to see the root development of the starters and i have noticed that the roots go right after the water swolen polmer crystals i added to the soil, and runs its roots right threw every one of them near the stalk. ...


if your dry box is clear and you can see the roots, the roots may be susceptible to light damage. if this is the case, you could cover the outside of the box with some kind of light blocker that you can take off if you still wanna see the root developement from time to time


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Maligs, I'll hit you up with some Haze later today. 

Does anyone know what this is? I was thinking some sort of mildew, because my buddy in Puna has the same thing but his is even worse. It only effects the big fan leaves. And it seems to be certain strains.Have you experienced this Puna Bud? Any idea's much appreciated.


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Mar 25, 2009)

can you tell me if my plant is a hermie it has like balls with hairs coming out but i cant see cause its kind of small


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah bruddahs and sistahs! haven't been one site for awhile due to some home remodeling...had quite a bit of pages to catch up to.. nice pics and threads everyone out there. kkday, that is some cool ass birds eye view pics man. and random, i like the coop idea getting started in hi. nows the time!!! got n.p.p. and haze from nirvana showing female pre-sex. will take pics later when its worth posting. also got t.n.r. still germing.. having a hard time to get to seedling stage for some reason. ?? also got satori seeds in seedling stage and they germ real easy and grow even easier. i did a half ass germination with the satori seeds ands still got a 100% RATE!! anyways, great stuff going on in hawaii thread.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 25, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Thanks Maligs, I'll hit you up with some Haze later today.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is? I was thinking some sort of mildew, because my buddy in Puna has the same thing but his is even worse. It only effects the big fan leaves. And it seems to be certain strains.Have you experienced this Puna Bud? Any idea's much appreciated.


Aloha brother,

If your pH is good and the plant is getting all of the micro nutrients it needs, then i would say it looks like some sort of disease/mildew/mold. It is possible it is from a pest but more likely the humidity is bad for that strain. Do you get vog there? that is similar to what other plants show when damaged by vog. 

If you believe it is a vog problem then washing the plant off will help. If it is a mildew problem then watering the leaves would be bad. 

I would isolate that plant from the other undamaged ones, so the disease cannot spread - mold spreads thru spores

do you have dramatic temperature differences from day and night?

good luck and please document everything you notice, from where it begins, coloration of leaf/veins/stems, curling up/down, new/old growth etc


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 25, 2009)

does anyone have any extra clones that they'd be willing to share? Im looking for variety and a hardy plant that i can grow in a semi-remote outdoor location. im gonna try to grow some widow and purps this season, so id be willing to give some clones back (although i have not planted yet so this may be counting the plants before they hatch)


----------



## hazetastic808 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got a Super Silver Haze up in the mountains, been checking on it every week or 2 not real serious about it. Doing well so far 2 weeks in, what I was wondering is. I was thinking about just pulling as many clones as I can a week or 2 before it starts to flower and spread em out all over, rather then just growing it out into a big tree. Any opinions on this? How many clones you think I could pull by then and do you think it would yield better or worse then just letting it grow out?


----------



## grassified (Mar 26, 2009)

well if clones arent properly rooted only like half of them will survive.


----------



## kkday (Mar 26, 2009)

hazetastic808 said:


> Got a Super Silver Haze up in the mountains, been checking on it every week or 2 not real serious about it. Doing well so far 2 weeks in, what I was wondering is. I was thinking about just pulling as many clones as I can a week or 2 before it starts to flower and spread em out all over, rather then just growing it out into a big tree. Any opinions on this? How many clones you think I could pull by then and do you think it would yield better or worse then just letting it grow out?


brother you wont flower for some time so it sounds good to me. thats what i plan on doing.


----------



## kkday (Mar 26, 2009)

these are my clones that i threw in the mountain that i got from aunty and heres the mothers that she has flowering right now (bottom pics)


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 26, 2009)

hazetastic808 said:


> Got a Super Silver Haze up in the mountains, been checking on it every week or 2 not real serious about it. Doing well so far 2 weeks in, what I was wondering is. I was thinking about just pulling as many clones as I can a week or 2 before it starts to flower and spread em out all over, rather then just growing it out into a big tree. Any opinions on this? How many clones you think I could pull by then and do you think it would yield better or worse then just letting it grow out?


yeah u got plenty of time to take clones and spread. plus if u spread u dont got all ur buds in one basket


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 26, 2009)

love the long fingers on those plants, looks like it will be a nice upper


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Mar 26, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> Aloha brother,
> 
> If your pH is good and the plant is getting all of the micro nutrients it needs, then i would say it looks like some sort of disease/mildew/mold. It is possible it is from a pest but more likely the humidity is bad for that strain. Do you get vog there? that is similar to what other plants show when damaged by vog.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's some sort of mildew,cause it comes with the rain. The last few days have been sunny, so I pulled all the infected fan leaves(only ones damaged). And no more has shown up. I'll see if it shows again with the rain. Thanks Random!

Nice lookin plants KKday/Lehua!! What strain is that? I dig the plot too, I'll get some pics of mine the next time I go up the mountain.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice what u guys got going kkday. Let me know when those seeds get to u.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 26, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Nice what u guys got going kkday. Let me know when those seeds get to u.


what and when is everyone planting. what growing mediums and such are we using ??


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 26, 2009)

im going dirt/outdoor purps and widow


----------



## kkday (Mar 27, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> I'm pretty sure it's some sort of mildew,cause it comes with the rain. The last few days have been sunny, so I pulled all the infected fan leaves(only ones damaged). And no more has shown up. I'll see if it shows again with the rain. Thanks Random!
> 
> Nice lookin plants KKday/Lehua!! What strain is that? I dig the plot too, I'll get some pics of mine the next time I go up the mountain.


there big bud or mango aunty never label um properly, she wrote A B C on the pots and forgot what abc was. LOL smokers fatigue! But the mothers look like sativas totaly so well see. Mango and big bug supposed to be indica domn.


----------



## kkday (Mar 27, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Nice what u guys got going kkday. Let me know when those seeds get to u.


maligs got um! Thanks I will get you your short season back along with a few green devils from tiki seeds, I never grow um yet but I ordered um. I'm going whait mid season to start my green devil


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 27, 2009)

kkday said:


> maligs got um! Thanks I will get you your short season back along with a few green devils from tiki seeds, I never grow um yet but I ordered um. I'm going whait mid season to start my green devil


im growing some norther lights outside and still debaiting if i want to put them in pots or not. im probably just going to end up putting em in holes. easier on the roots and its cooler for the plant.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got some Deep Purple from Subcool seeds and some Purple Pakistani X Nepal coming in to add...

Using 1/3 Fox Farms Ocean Forest, 1/3 Perlite, 1/3 Coco Coir 
Amazing veg growth so far


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I've got some Deep Purple from Subcool seeds and some Purple Pakistani X Nepal coming in to add...
> 
> Using 1/3 Fox Farms Ocean Forest, 1/3 Perlite, 1/3 Coco Coir
> Amazing veg growth so far


where did u find the fox farms? i didnt see it at the stores i went to (ace, home depot)


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 28, 2009)

i got my fox farm from Waimea on the Big Island. Im using the GROW BIG for veg and the Tiger Bloom for flowering. Love the stuff. Oh yea and I give it a little Superthrive during veg too.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 28, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> i got my fox farm from Waimea on the Big Island. Im using the GROW BIG for veg and the Tiger Bloom for flowering. Love the stuff. Oh yea and I give it a little Superthrive during veg too.


you should be able to find the fox farm soil at ace as well as a long line of the products. i got all my soils and nutes from ace. im also using grow big and tiger bloom i also got some alaskan fish ferts to do a side by side study.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 28, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> where did u find the fox farms? i didnt see it at the stores i went to (ace, home depot)


On Oahu there is a hydroponic store across from Kahala mall... They carry a good supply of nutes and soils.... That's where I got my coco coir...

Sheck


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea they carry the soil too. I used the ocean mix and the am using the guano mix now.


----------



## grassified (Mar 28, 2009)

Is that aquaplant hawaii? I never been there.


Is it fairly priced or overpriced or what?


----------



## jusrushfc (Mar 28, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I've got some Deep Purple from Subcool seeds and some Purple Pakistani X Nepal coming in to add...
> 
> Using 1/3 Fox Farms Ocean Forest, 1/3 Perlite, 1/3 Coco Coir
> Amazing veg growth so far


Sheck, you got some crazy strains dropping this season, good luck on the grow bro! ...... purple sounds tasteylucky guy.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 29, 2009)

kahala hydro a.k.a. aqua plant - most hydro stores and headshops are way overpriced, you are lucky if you find one only a little overpriced


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 29, 2009)

i heard that the gov. looks for people who buy lots of stuff from hyrdo shops as suspicious people. but anyways. so for those of you who have used fox farms is good/ is it worth the cost?


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 29, 2009)

also i might be leaving the islands in august or september so im kinda worried about my plants not finishing in time. i was wondering if you guys have any insight? (im growing outdoors, widow, purps and an unknown strain)


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 29, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> On Oahu there is a hydroponic store across from Kahala mall... They carry a good supply of nutes and soils.... That's where I got my coco coir...
> 
> Sheck


I stopped in there when I was on Oahu a few weeks back. They have a few Fox Farm products, soils & ferts. But for Oahu and as many years as they have been there, they were lacking terribly in my opinion. The reality of this store is that 90% of it's stock is for the indoor hydroponic grower. Oahu needs more stores for growers!


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 29, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I've got some Deep Purple from Subcool seeds and some Purple Pakistani X Nepal coming in to add...
> 
> Using 1/3 Fox Farms Ocean Forest, 1/3 Perlite, 1/3 Coco Coir
> Amazing veg growth so far


what is with everybody with purple strains? In all my years with cannabis, smoking & growing I have found one, and only one purple strain worth it's weight in Gold! As beautiful as they may look, they just don't pack the punch I'm looking for!! The purple that I found fairly high end in every respect, 'Purple Urkle', other than that, i don't need purple!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 29, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> i got my fox farm from Waimea on the Big Island. Im using the GROW BIG for veg and the Tiger Bloom for flowering. Love the stuff. Oh yea and I give it a little Superthrive during veg too.


howzit Maligs808, you ever get to Hilo often? Next time you're there go to the Garden Exchange. They have a dry fert called "tropical bloom". I promise you monster buds!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 29, 2009)

I decided to stop smoking on the Big Island. Stop smoking on a daily basis that is. I have mucus that is off the charts! I think it is caused by our active volcano that blast me and my family with daily doses of "vog".

But of course I'm not stopping cannabis use. I've now become a full-time "Vaper"! I just got my potable Vaporizer the other day. It's totally awesome!!!!

It cost me $204.00 that includes delivery too!!! Best thing about it., cops no nothing about it! It fits right in my hand, and appears to look like a cel phone


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 29, 2009)

have u guys tried making glycerin thc drops?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 29, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> have u guys tried making glycerin thc drops?


with butane?


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 29, 2009)

you use food grade glycerin. u chop up the weed so its really fine. then u soak it in a jar of glycerin. then u just keep pushing the stuff through a strainer. after a while it becomes THC glycerin drops. then like 3 of those drops under ur tongue gets u super high


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 29, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> you use food grade glycerin. u chop up the weed so its really fine. then u soak it in a jar of glycerin. then u just keep pushing the stuff through a strainer. after a while it becomes THC glycerin drops. then like 3 of those drops under ur tongue gets u super high


never heard of that and i was thinking of hash oil technique. how much would a vial of that stuff go for?


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 29, 2009)

i heard an ounce can make enough for 4800 drops. which is good for 1600 times of being really high. (or so ive heard). so really i think u could jsut make it in smaller amounts


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 29, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> i heard an ounce can make enough for 4800 drops. which is good for 1600 times of being really high. (or so ive heard). so really i think u could jsut make it in smaller amounts


thats a hefty sum, i cant really put drops into a perspective tho.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 29, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> what is with everybody with purple strains? In all my years with cannabis, smoking & growing I have found one, and only one purple strain worth it's weight in Gold! As beautiful as they may look, they just don't pack the punch I'm looking for!! The purple that I found fairly high end in every respect, 'Purple Urkle', other than that, i don't need purple!!!


 My primary motivation for breed selection is taste.. ( I don't care about yield or appearance..) I personally like the grape taste that is associated with certain purples... My neighbor desires the color.... 
I smoked a ton of extra potent purple when I was living in Los Angeles ... Most of the strongest medicinal herbs at the co-ops were the purples... GDP, Urkle, Grape Ape, Mendocino Purps.
The _*Deep Purple*_ I mentioned in an earlier post is a *Querkle = Purple Urkle x Space Queen*( Space Queen for quicker growth and additional potency since Urkles are known as slow growers...) *
Backcrossed to Purple Urkle so 
(Purple Urkle x SpaceQueen)x Purple Urkle
*So I guess Im glad to get your blessing.. 

The Purple Pakistan x Nepal is a pure indica.. The Pakistan is from the Chitral region known for its ultra potent hash..

I do admit that whenever I ask the uncles I know what kind of genetics they want me to get... Most times they tell me they want purple... go figure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2009)

i think its more the exotic factor of the purple strains more than anything else. Most purple i try is not that potent but i do remember years back smoking some purple grown in the big island and it was da krips! I am growing out new purple power this season. anyone grew this before? and if so, what can i expect from this strain?


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 29, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> My primary motivation for breed selection is taste.. ( I don't care about yield or appearance..) I personally like the grape taste that is associated with certain purples... My neighbor desires the color....
> I smoked a ton of extra potent purple when I was living in Los Angeles ... Most of the strongest medicinal herbs at the co-ops were the purples... GDP, Urkle, Grape Ape, Mendocino Purps.
> The _*Deep Purple*_ I mentioned in an earlier post is a *Querkle = Purple Urkle x Space Queen*( Space Queen for quicker growth and additional potency since Urkles are known as slow growers...) *
> Backcrossed to Purple Urkle so
> ...


you know the old saying, "grass is always purple -er on the other side". If I didn't have to much access to cannabis, I too would pick the one that seemed like a novelty(purple). I've got to admit, I have a few purple plants in buckets right now. Got some Purple Widow going, but it's not that healthy ,and I got it for the novelty aspect too. . THough I'd be a liar not to admit I want these plants to make it because of the "widow" factor.
So, what you got going in the line of strains for the summer?


----------



## jusrushfc (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah i agree. Purple is more of an exotic to fullfill my eccentric smoking needs..lol...now if i wanted to get fricken blitzed id, roll a blunt and blaze some of this here.^







Dis my friends is da corn.~peace
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g21/jusrushfc/?action=view&current=Picture043.jpg


----------



## pakalolo808 (Mar 29, 2009)

nice looking stuff. what strain is that?


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 29, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> you know the old saying, "grass is always purple -er on the other side". If I didn't have to much access to cannabis, I too would pick the one that seemed like a novelty(purple). I've got to admit, I have a few purple plants in buckets right now. Got some Purple Widow going, but it's not that healthy ,and I got it for the novelty aspect too. . THough I'd be a liar not to admit I want these plants to make it because of the "widow" factor.
> So, what you got going in the line of strains for the summer?


_
Cali Connection_- Pre 98 Bubba Kush... 
_Cali Connection_- SFV OG Kush
_Barneys Farm_ Blue Cheese
_DNA_ LA Confidential
Sour P
OG Kush x Black Domina 

I've got the best phenos picked out for each of these six.... plan to clone all of them in coco coir and keep mothers for short season... 

I would have to say the Afghan looks the best so far... will post photos soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Yeah i agree. Purple is more of an exotic to fullfill my eccentric smoking needs..lol...now if i wanted to get fricken blitzed id, roll a blunt and blaze some of this here.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet hawaiian!!2 thumbs up here!!


----------



## kkday (Mar 30, 2009)

So my starters that are like 3 weeks old, one just started to sex and showed male so since there only 6 inches I acted fast and made a veg box under $40 w/2 23 watt day light cfl's, 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan. With 2 more cfl's I can fit a total of 8 plants to veg. Awright!!


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet Puna. So how you been man? Long time no see. The girls doing good? I just harvested majority of my short season crop and the smoke was great. Got 4 more ladies about 2-3 weeks away from harvest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2009)

maligs.  hit me up with an addy and i'll send you some seeds from my friends past grow outdoors here. don't know strain but its a hardy plant. got acclimated to weather and conditions out here...


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my girls. About 2-3 weeks more to go.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2009)

right on maligs.i go send some seeds out to you today.hit me back up if you wanna sample the others i mentioned to you.by the way, the ladies look nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2009)

just some pics.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good Doc. Got the seeds in the mail to you today. Thanks again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2009)

sup maligs! thanks for the fert program, will be trying it this season..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sup maligs! thanks for the fert program, will be trying it this season..


"very nice!" - borat. how many plants total is that 5? looks good tho. what ferts will you be using?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2009)

so far just some organic ferts i got from a local gardener and also fish emulsion. 1 plant is a haze, 1 is n.p.p. both females. a male hash plant, gonna make a few seeds on the preflowers than chop male down, 3 satori in a bucket, no sex yet and a few baby haze plants in ground.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so far just some organic ferts i got from a local gardener and also fish emulsion. 1 plant is a haze, 1 is n.p.p. both females. a male hash plant, gonna make a few seeds on the preflowers than chop male down, 3 satori in a bucket, no sex yet and a few baby haze plants in ground.


i love haze plants although i do not have the honor of ever growing one. i do know they grow huge in our climate!  im definetly going to get some going mid summer or in the fall for a short season grow. but sweet im also going to be experimenting with fish emulsion ferts and some fox farms nutes everyone is ranting about. chee. im only growing northern lights due to my 4 hindu kush plants being obducted


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2009)

right on!! yeah i like the haze. its gonna be a monster!!will keep updating pics during season.and the hash plant was so stinky, i had to keep it around. no female so gonna try and breed with it. luckily my friend has a female of the hash plant and i am gonna clone off his plant.got other stuff germing too.gonna be a good season


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2009)

if you get seeds from the northern lights after the season let me know. i'm down for a trade.  sorry to hear about the kush though..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you get seeds from the northern lights after the season let me know. i'm down for a trade.  sorry to hear about the kush though..


cheee page 100. hells yeah man. i heard the kush is great for outdoor growing but is a really hard smoke hard on the lungs but it woulda bred soooo well with the nl's. i gave some friend some seeds his first grow i hope he gets a male off it to breed with. northern kush? hindu lights? ha ill think of sumptin im def gunna breed pure nl for seeds next season and hells ya im down for a trade man. im dying for some haze!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2009)

29 starters getting ready for mountain life.got a lot of work to do these following days....at least it will give me a break from this site, I think RIU addiction is kickin in..


----------



## kkday (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 29 starters getting ready for mountain life.got a lot of work to do these following days....at least it will give me a break from this site, I think RIU addiction is kickin in..


i never dog hawaii people on there plants but damn looks like you just threw some seeds out there and said ahhh fuck it! lol any way they will do just fine, its just funny.





K people i have a question, my starters are like 5" tall and they started flowering and there like 3 or 4 weeks from sprouters. why the hell did they start to flower in late march???? and another thing i put them in my closet with day light CFL's on 24 hours for the past 2 days, when will they slip back intoo veg?? the past 3 days there growth was slow due to sexing but i cought them as soon as it started. these are my "shaman" from DP and i dont want um small.. any ways 3 females out of 4 hows those odds... stoked


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2009)

lol  my friend brought em over my house today and I told him the same thing!Was transplanting some just came back...damn roots was all tangle anyways, yeah it was kinda thrown in there. haha


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol  my friend brought em over my house today and I told him the same thing!Was transplanting some just came back...damn roots was all tangle anyways, yeah it was kinda thrown in there. haha


lol i have to agree with kk. but most look healfy nun the less. i cant wait to breed my plants. i need to germinate when i get back to maui on thursday night!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> lol i have to agree with kk. but most look healfy nun the less. i cant wait to breed my plants. i need to germinate when i get back to maui on thursday night!


 yeah I agree too.thats why they going in the mountain..haha


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Mar 31, 2009)

how close do i have to have my hps light from the plant. 5 inches tall???please help e new in the site...lol...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Mar 31, 2009)

jimmycocopuffs said:


> how close do i have to have my hps light from the plant. 5 inches tall???please help e new in the site...lol...


keep it like 2 feet away well it depends if it burns your hand if u put it near your plant when the light is shining. if it hurts you it will hurt your plant


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Mar 31, 2009)

thank brow lowered my hps 2 feet away from plant


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 1, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here's a few pics of my girls. About 2-3 weeks more to go.


Kkday, the third pic is of those fast maturing plants that I asked for some of the seeds back. Thought you would like to see how they come out.


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just picked up and 1/8 th today and what can I say? No wonder Hawaii isn't on the marijuana map like it used to be. I'm so tired of seeing this town being flooded with shit weed. Hawaii growers need to start getting more serious about their shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I just picked up and 1/8 th today and what can I say? No wonder Hawaii isn't on the marijuana map like it used to be. I'm so tired of seeing this town being flooded with shit weed. Hawaii growers need to start getting more serious about their shit.


 so true bro.. and the prices compared to the mainland?!  You would think we would have dank going around being we live in hawaii.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2009)

another gripe I have is , "does every dealer in hawaii have malfunctioning scales??? "


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> another gripe I have is , "does every dealer in hawaii have malfunctioning scales??? "


bra i fucking know that prob. my friend and i were getting a solid 8.5g "hook up" and got a 7g shit deal. so we talked to the guy and he was like, i dont know what to tell you. so my connections are starting to die out. i need to get a harvest like i did last season. i ended up giving 12 ounces away to patients and kept 5 for myself and reallly hooked people up give a half o for 100.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 1, 2009)

we could all get together and make a co-op


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> we could all get together and make a co-op


 I really like that idea...we gotta make it work somehow, with all the growers in this thread. just need someone to plan it. if it happens I'm in!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2009)

Random, you seem like you know what your doing, thinking maybe it could somehow get it kickstarted? we are a medical marijuana state, its about time we have a "co-op!


----------



## Grow some (Apr 2, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> i love haze plants although i do not have the honor of ever growing one. i do know they grow huge in our climate!  im definetly going to get some going mid summer or in the fall for a short season grow. but sweet im also going to be experimenting with fish emulsion ferts and some fox farms nutes everyone is ranting about. chee. im only growing northern lights due to my 4 hindu kush plants being obducted


 
Arjans ultra haze is da way to go!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 3, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I just picked up and 1/8 th today and what can I say? No wonder Hawaii isn't on the marijuana map like it used to be. I'm so tired of seeing this town being flooded with shit weed. Hawaii growers need to start getting more serious about their shit.


SO True Maligs... Glad you brought this up....

Apparently some of the bigger growers in Hawaii export their herbs to midwest.... and in turn the mexicans bring their dirt weed here to be distributed in honolulu and the rest of the islands... *Truly messed up scenario*

Back in the 70s & 80s Hawaii used to dominate the scene with incredible genetics that were imported to the greatest outdoor grow climate ever!!! I don't know what happened here but eventually in the 90s and more recently the best genetics have drifted away from Hawaii.. 

The fine genetics are out there... we need to bring them back to the islands!!!!


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 3, 2009)

^Its sad but true...We are paying way too much in Hawaii!


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 3, 2009)

Right on doc. Got the beans today. I'll send more out to you on monday. Thanks again.


----------



## Grow some (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so true bro.. and the prices compared to the mainland?!  You would think we would have dank going around being we live in hawaii.


I think its your dealer or island. I just smoked some dank OG Kush!! one hit wonder bud.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2009)

right on maligs. you should be recieving more probably tomorrow...mahalos!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2009)

Grow some said:


> I think its your dealer or island. I just smoked some dank OG Kush!! one hit wonder bud.


what island you on?! let me try some then


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2009)

can't be the dealer or island either cause I traverse throughout the 4 major islands and have connections throughout.....probably know your hookup!


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 3, 2009)

You get those other seeds yet kkday?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2009)

pics of my backyard outdoor grow plot.


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great doc!!! 

It sucks to hear that the genetics on the Islands have declined in recent years. But it sounds like quite a few of us on this thread are ordering seeds, we really need to breed these genetics and then spread the love to as many growers as you know. In other words, any one need seeds?


Maligs, I will see you Monday with some "Crystal" seeds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks haole!! will be updating as season progresses>>


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2009)

haole, i would love seeds....pm me bro...


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 4, 2009)

Right on homie. I got some beans for you too.


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 4, 2009)

Grow some said:


> I think its your dealer or island. I just smoked some dank OG Kush!! one hit wonder bud.


 OMG, I picked up some og kush x afghan. shit had me frozen in time in front of the computer. could not handle smoking a whole bowl. shit knocked my head off.
Hey bud, big MAHALO for all the goodies the other day. you are definitly the man.
all ready made a bunch of clones from that SSH. doing it the way that you showed me, great advice. thanks again.


----------



## Grow some (Apr 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pics of my backyard outdoor grow plot.


 Hey people will steal that shit!!! Friends steal from friends! Listen to me: Don't tell ANY ONE I hate to see people shit taxed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2009)

Grow some said:


> Hey people will steal that shit!!! Friends steal from friends! Listen to me: Don't tell ANY ONE I hate to see people shit taxed.


 thanks for the concern, but NOBODY is coming on my property unless I allow for it....trust me on this one!!!thanks for the concern though...


----------



## 808dank (Apr 4, 2009)

I see some posts going around for seeds....anybody know somewhere to get clones from? Just a good strain to use for a mother... Someone told me to look here for clones on Oahu?? Got a medical card too, don't know if that helps at all with any kind of medical connection.


----------



## milroy (Apr 5, 2009)

Dude,
dont waste time with clones unless you are in a jam.
order some femmie seeds and sprout yourself a few good mothers.
Its part of the thing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

808dank said:


> I see some posts going around for seeds....anybody know somewhere to get clones from? Just a good strain to use for a mother... Someone told me to look here for clones on Oahu?? Got a medical card too, don't know if that helps at all with any kind of medical connection.


I have a medical card...It's worthless really.>>>>> 7plants total, three mature and 4 immature. can carry only 3 oz. max or in other words 1oz per mature plant. plus no co-op ...the laws is fucked, to start off, you gotta do it illegally anyway. go to www.dpfhi.org for hawaii medical marijuana laws...


----------



## budy budman (Apr 5, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> OMG, I picked up some og kush x afghan. shit had me frozen in time in front of the computer. could not handle smoking a whole bowl. shit knocked my head off.
> Hey bud, big MAHALO for all the goodies the other day. you are definitly the man.
> all ready made a bunch of clones from that SSH. doing it the way that you showed me, great advice. thanks again.


 Princess Lehua.................you are more than welcome and best of luck with the grow.............[Remember that uniterupted pure darkness in 12/12 will help them through the buding, dont want to fool them back into VEG!]I hope you get to harvest beautiful Buds this season.Have you looked into joining the local ASA Chapter to help support the Medicinal coop bills that Hawaii legislature is reviewing now? We can use what ever voice that is willing.
Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Princess Lehua.................you are more than welcome and best of luck with the grow.............[Remember that uniterupted pure darkness in 12/12 will help them through the buding, dont want to fool them back into VEG!]I hope you get to harvest beautiful Buds this season.Have you looked into joining the local ASA Chapter to help support the Medicinal coop bills that Hawaii legislature is reviewing now? We can use what ever voice that is willing.
> Aloha


Solid!!!! good to see the aloha going around.thanks for the link budsman and I will be sure to sign up...and like aunty said.....you are the fucking man!!!! much mahalos my braddah!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 5, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Princess Lehua.................you are more than welcome and best of luck with the grow.............[Remember that uniterupted pure darkness in 12/12 will help them through the buding, dont want to fool them back into VEG!]I hope you get to harvest beautiful Buds this season.Have you looked into joining the local ASA Chapter to help support the Medicinal coop bills that Hawaii legislature is reviewing now? We can use what ever voice that is willing.
> Aloha


Id like to know more about the ASA please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Id like to know more about the ASA please.


check out the link on budsman page by his signature..


----------



## grassified (Apr 5, 2009)

Hye guys! Got some bud porn for ya.

These are my sativa slangs, and my one indica dominant mazar-i-sharif


All growing up in the moutanins, takes a grueling hike to get to them, finally got up there today with the camera, shot these pics.

Check out my island outdoor grow thread for some more!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

grassified said:


> Hye guys! Got some bud porn for ya.
> 
> These are my sativa slangs, and my one indica dominant mazar-i-sharif
> 
> ...


 nice!! how long into flowering are you?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

never mind....looked at your other thread


----------



## Grow some (Apr 5, 2009)

grassified said:


> Hye guys! Got some bud porn for ya.
> 
> These are my sativa slangs, and my one indica dominant mazar-i-sharif
> 
> ...


whats up grassified. this is Irie Hawaii I just lost the password to my account... its a long story. Looks like your doing good! keep up the good work.


----------



## grassified (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey irie, and dr. g, thanks for the comments, and for those that wanna know the sativas are 5-6 weeks into flower, and the indica is 3 weeks in.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

make sure you keep us updated grass...looking forward to your harvest..  happy growing bro..


----------



## grassified (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah i certaintly will post harvest, I am really hoping the fatten up some! Im worried im gonna have small buds 


Apparently my strain is an updated form of early girl, so im guessing flowering around 8 weeks time or so.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

should fatten up in the last few weeks..


----------



## budy budman (Apr 5, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Id like to know more about the ASA please.


 www.safeaccessnow.org

Check it out...........


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 6, 2009)

ive tried to contact r.c. anderson but every time i call noones there, i emailed him back in october and he never replied so i left it at that


----------



## doctorD (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks im in


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 6, 2009)

hey Grass you want to see your buds fatten at the end use some Kaboom in powder form not liquid form. stuff makes buds heavy with sugar and thickens them out.


----------



## NySurf (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally a hawaiian thread with some action. You dont know how happy I am to find this particular thread. I used to live somewhere TERRIBLE for growing (if you can guess by my name) and Im so stoked to be here. I just dont know where to start. Ive already been checking spots though. And thinking of strands.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2009)

NySurf said:


> Finally a hawaiian thread with some action. You dont know how happy I am to find this particular thread. I used to live somewhere TERRIBLE for growing (if you can guess by my name) and Im so stoked to be here. I just dont know where to start. Ive already been checking spots though. And thinking of strands.


welcome aboard...lots of cool people on this thread to help you out..happy growing


----------



## budy budman (Apr 6, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> ive tried to contact r.c. anderson but every time i call noones there, i emailed him back in october and he never replied so i left it at that


 
RandomKindness,

All I did was go to the website and become a supporter if you don't want to pay to be a member thats Ok too.

Once you are either, you will get support emails , updates etc. Today is a huge hearing regarding med coops here. They are asking for written positive testimonials from Hawaii residents regarding safe access, delivery services for those in remote areas etc. All important stuff.

Now is the time to get involved!!! Give your Senators and Congressmen good reasons to pass these Bills of Law that are being reviewed now.

Random.............the new task force will be in place spring of 2010, heads up dude, we will be needing all the experts involved.There is structure in place for satelite commercial growing ops which would be taxed but needed to support the demand of all the Medicinal products that are available. I would love to open up the one of the first cannabis clubs in town.

Amsterdam style


----------



## andrenicky (Apr 6, 2009)

Couple questions for all you growers on the big isle, I'm planning to move around Pahoa and was wondering if anyone had experience growing in this area? Are you able to finish crops with little bud rot? I've heard this is the wet side of hawaii so I'm a tad worried


----------



## grassified (Apr 6, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> hey Grass you want to see your buds fatten at the end use some Kaboom in powder form not liquid form. stuff makes buds heavy with sugar and thickens them out.


 
Thanks HK, I should try this out. where can I get some kaboom from? Im not sure if this is a food product, or a laundry detergent or what it is lol, a little more info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 6, 2009)

grassified said:


> Thanks HK, I should try this out. where can I get some kaboom from? Im not sure if this is a food product, or a laundry detergent or what it is lol, a little more info would be greatly appreciated!


I think I saw the guy that sells oxy clean selling it.  
No really its a good fert. I have used it in the past and don't remember why I stopped using it but I did for whatever reason.


----------



## Grow some (Apr 6, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I think I saw the guy that sells oxy clean selling it.
> No really its a good fert. I have used it in the past and don't remember why I stopped using it but I did for whatever reason.


Kaboom is a cleaning product. I have it its pretty tough on greece.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 6, 2009)

I know. Like I said I saw that crazy guy selling it on TV. It is also a fert though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2009)

who makes kaboom?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2009)

and where do they sell it?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 6, 2009)

My bad it called Koolbloom from GH I shop online mostly but you can get it from hawaiian hydroponics in kahala


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks.. I tried to google kaboom and couln't find no nutes....just cleaning product!!  mahalos!


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 7, 2009)

I remember Kaboom! from late night TV ads.

Maligs your plants look nice!

Hey, we should have a 4/20 get together...or maybe a 4/19 since that's Sunday. Some of us know each other already. Any interest on Oahu? 

What do you think Jusrush, Lehua, KKday, Random Kindness, DoctorD, Buddy Budman, grassified, sheckster?

Grow Some did you get stoned and forget your password?

Let's start a co-op!!

PunaBud, you and Maligs and Big Haole will have to hold the fort down on the Big Island.

Any takers, what do you think? We can share grow techniques etc.


----------



## budy budman (Apr 7, 2009)

grassified said:


> Hye guys! Got some bud porn for ya.
> 
> These are my sativa slangs, and my one indica dominant mazar-i-sharif
> 
> ...


 Grass ified.............really looking good up there, I commend your hard work.


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 7, 2009)

^^CV, sounds like a plan. You and BB hosting?--If it counts for anything RIU Hawaii growers, CV and BB are good people~ Thier lifestyle is genuine and Spirit of Aloha is strong... Don't pass an opportunity like this, i promise you will have a blast.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 7, 2009)

I tried to get a bbq going in Illinois but nobody was willing to come as its all illegal but here with most of us having cards i would think it would be a great idea. Im in. I dont have any smoke that I grew yet but I have a good hook up and would be happy to contribute just want to be honest and not claim I grew it. plus I think mine will be better when its done  I still have a long way to go on this grow check my sig if you want to see what I have going. I have a Haze, 3 Big Bud and one from nirvanas indoor mix.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll fly in from Kauai if needed for this thing to get started...looks like a good idea!! relate experience and stories, good and bad!!  If this gets started, someone keep me informed...mahalo Hawaii growers!!


----------



## 808dank (Apr 7, 2009)

the supersilver haze is awesome budy budman, and again, mahalo's for the little guys and the lessons yesterday! I'll have to find an excuse to come back over and bring you some samples of the strains I got going when they finish. Greg Jones Greg Jones, keep it up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2009)

some more pics....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2009)

green harvest flying over my house today: kauai ...be on the lookout!!!fuckers!


----------



## kkday (Apr 7, 2009)

420 cook out wuld be solid, some pupus, family and new friends cant go wrong. i dont think it shuld be held any where near someones grow opp so even the beach wuld be cool or a park.

any ways im down! heres some pics










these are 2 of my 3 ladies(shaman from dutch passion) that i just put back into veg(top pics) and put in to the mountain(lower pics)










and these bigger ladies are the clones from aunty lehua mango i think


----------



## grassified (Apr 7, 2009)

Lookin good kkday, your grow plot looks strangely similiar to mine haha, a little plot in the mountains surrounded by johnsons grass.

yeah a potluck would be great, I am still working on getting my med card though so I dunno If I could participate. So far doctors been rejecting my reason for medical marijuana. I tell them I shattered my elbow a few years back ( which I did) and there is always chronic pain in it when I move it (which is actually true). But it doesn't seem to cut it, I want to move to cali already and see my cousins doctor, who will prescribe medical marijuana for anything ha.


----------



## Grow some (Apr 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> some more pics....


so sick. you must be stoked to start this project.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2009)

Grow some said:


> so sick. you must be stoked to start this project.


thanks bro.......yeah I'm stoked.. gotta run to wal-mart and grab some tents right now........damn eyes in the sky!!! I'll see if he comes by again tomorrow. gotta be more stealth and throw some other household plants in the mix....updates in a month, by the way  aloha!!


----------



## budy budman (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice set up DR. stay stealth dude!! Maybe move your potted ones in and out or some potted fruit trees in rows might be enough to hide the ones in the ground.


----------



## budy budman (Apr 7, 2009)

My pleasure Dank...........looking good by the way for a beat up, retired U.S. Ski Team Member.

Best of luck this season with your grow. B Budman


----------



## budy budman (Apr 7, 2009)

KKDay,
Whoa bra.............you been busy. Very nice work. Looking forward to the 420 cookout and metting everyone, Will talk CV into Private messging all as to where, got a good place picked out I hear.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Apr 7, 2009)

aloha kakou. This is a thread full of aloha! With all the crap happening in the isles it's good to see some of us that haven't lost their heads. Some time in the future i will be getting a home, as soon as the pake hurries up his paper work, and want to grow some of my chicks outside. i'm a med patient fyi. I'm wondering what native plants i can grow next to the girls that would give them a bit of stealth. I going train them low, but i no like the neighbors see, unless they smoke too.
Gotta stay kanaka with the other foilage. Anyone know what's the scoops?

mahalo,
kailiwela44

P.S. there is another site Greenpassion.org. Their outdoor forum will get schooled by us locals. Lets expand and spread the meaning of aloha!


----------



## kkday (Apr 7, 2009)

budy budman said:


> KKDay,
> Whoa bra.............you been busy. Very nice work. Looking forward to the 420 cookout and metting everyone, Will talk CV into Private messging all as to where, got a good place picked out I hear.



yup i work construction and im on the bench right now so its time to go back to living off the land. i going fishing at my secret spot tomorrow just to save money on dinner for the next couple days. maybe shoot a goat for some kalding stew this weekend and we will see after that... the economic situation sucks but i have so much time for family, growing and fishing its un-real! aloha everyone!

P.S. aunty gave me one of your peanut butter brownie things and there un believable!!! i need your recipe!! i just lied in bed with my eye closed for a hour before i fell asleep, great body high to relax mahalo!


----------



## kkday (Apr 7, 2009)

all outdoor growers growing with CFL's in my closet to veg till there tuff enough for the mountain is the best thing i have done since topping!!! now i wana try it during short season

maligs sorry been cought up in all kines of stuff i sent out your seeds today


----------



## budy budman (Apr 7, 2009)

Get at safeway.Just follow the directions 1-1/2 cubes cannabutter.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 7, 2009)

kkday said:


> all outdoor growers growing with CFL's in my closet to veg till there tuff enough for the mountain is the best thing i have done since topping!!! now i wana try it during short season
> 
> maligs sorry been cought up in all kines of stuff i sent out your seeds today


yea man this is definitely da way... get em good and strong enough to go outside, i would veg em as long as you could under them !

im down for a meetup, not gonna bring any goodies due to security but i would love to talk story, i got a bunch


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 7, 2009)

Right on kk's. No worries man. I not gonna plant anymore for a while. Did you plant any of those seeds that I sent you. You got 2 pens right?


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 7, 2009)

Aloha Hawaii Growers,

What a great response so far to a get together! Everyone is welcome. We have a location in mind and will PM to those interested. You don't need a card to come or even be actively growing. This is just a time for friends to meet, talk, share food, share info. Word has it that some of our outer island friends might come over!!!!!

We can coordinate who will bring what on RIU but the location will be by PM just to keep everyone comfortable. Does that sound OK?

Pot luck Menu: I make a mean potatoe salad. Budman will man the grill with rosemary smoked tri-tip and burgers. 

Location will be a public park that doesn't get much traffic but we'll secure an area early


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 8, 2009)

i'll bring some grinds


----------



## kkday (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not a smoker as of yesterday due to a new job that starts in a month but I eat like a mad man!! LOL I got some opihi and can cut up some ahi poke. And chicken long rice


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2009)

im not much of a cook so I can bring a few cases of soda or whatever.


----------



## NySurf (Apr 8, 2009)

Im new to your great islands and NOT a cop. Can I come ? Please? Im not growing shit right now and dont have my card yet. but I know a thing or two. And Ill bring some beers! You can pm me if its yes or no and where.  Mahalo..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2009)

I can bring Zippys chicken....  been craving that for awhile!!


----------



## NySurf (Apr 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I can bring Zippys chicken....  been craving that for awhile!!


Mmmm. I go to kfc sometimes. Its ok. Zippys is better though. Their prime burger is THE SHIT too


----------



## budy budman (Apr 8, 2009)

Would be great to see some of you here...........
<DIV>Aloha Members & Supporters; 

Our monthly meeting this month will be held at First Unitarian Church of Honolulu, I have listed their address below. Their meeting room is handicapped accessible so all of our members will be able to attend.


*First Unitarian Church of Honolulu (Click Here For Map)*
*2500 Pali Highway*
*Honolulu, Hawaii 96817*

*Saturday April 11, 2009 7:00-9:00 p.m.*


Everyone Is Welcome!


Remember, this month we have a special treat for our meeting. Matthew Brittain with Medical Marijuana Services in Hilo, Hawaii will be joining us this month and will be bringing a special treat of Medicinal Cookies for our Registered Patient members. These cookies will only be offered to members who show their "Blue Card" and identification. For our other members, I am supplying normal cookies so that everyone can enjoy refreshments at the meeting.


There has been a lot going on over the past month, so we have a lot to catch everyone up on, including a bill in the legislature that will add a Medical Cannabis Task Force, of which Honolulu ASA will take part in, to find solutions to the current problems of the program in Hawaii. This bill is in its final stages in the legislature now so it looks very promising.


First Unitarian Church is charging us $80 to host our meeting this month, and we hate to ask this, but if anyone is able to chip in, even a little bit to assist in this fee, it would be gratefully appreciated. Expenses like this are difficult for our chapter because we do not charge membership dues to our members as some other chapters do.



We are still looking for someone who will donate a meeting location so that we can have a permanent location instead of having to scramble each month to find a meeting room. If anyone knows of a location that has a meeting room that is handicapped accessible, has parking available, and that will offer privacy for our meetings that you think will donate a meeting room to us for 2 hours once a month for our meetings from 7:00-9:00 p.m. on the Second Saturday of each month, please let us know.







<DIV><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 12px Helvetica; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 12px Helvetica; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px">

*RC Anderson, Ph.D.*
Director - Honolulu ASA



Phone: 808-352-5815
Fax: 808-356-1092
http://www.HonoluluASA.org








<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 14px Times; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0"> 








<DIV style="MARGIN: 0px; FONT: 12px Helvetica"><FONT class=Apple-style-span face=Arial color=#333333 size=4><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 14px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); FONT-FAMILY: Times"><DIV style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman', serif">_Honolulu ASA is the Honolulu, Hawaii chapter of the Americans for Safe Access, the nations largest member-based organization of patients, medical professionals, scientists and concerned citizens promoting safe and legal access to cannabis for therapeutic use and research._<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica, sans-serif">


----------



## 808dank (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in for the bbq, sounds like I got some time to pick out the food, but I could bring some chips and beer to start, see what else I can think of.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 8, 2009)

im gonna goto the ASA meeting, you all should go too - we need to work towards the same goals


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2009)

whoever can attend, please support this cause....for those who can't, be supportive in heart....spread the word!!  .....Maligs, much mahalos!! thanks bro..catch you later on down the season!!!!suprised me today


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 8, 2009)

808dank said:


> I'm in for the bbq, sounds like I got some time to pick out the food, but I could bring some chips and beer to start, see what else I can think of.


Greg Jones, Greg Jones! Budman and I checked out the place you recommended. Funny thing..I thought the same place would be perfect but didn't realize it went so far back. Beautiful


----------



## 808dank (Apr 9, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Greg Jones, Greg Jones! Budman and I checked out the place you recommended. Funny thing..I thought the same place would be perfect but didn't realize it went so far back. Beautiful


Yeah it's a great spot that's not too far out of the way but still offers some privacy. I'm always on the lookout for places like that on this overcrowded island. I have a table to bring as well, about 8 x 4 so plenty of room for food, and I can bring extra coolers with ice if we need them.


----------



## 808dank (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, and I'll be attending the meeting this weekend as well...I just joined so I'm interested to learn more about what people are actively doing to support the cause and how I might be able to help.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> no mother, it takes up one of the seven plants for HI med grow
> 
> We are working on getting that ridiculous 7 plant limit changed, but it will take a while. What we are working on first is getting the "mature" "immature" language taken out of the law which we should be able to do next July 1st if all goes right with our new "Medical Cannabis Task Force" that is being set up now.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome Dr Anderson....
Your hard work is appreciated..
I hope to make the meeting on Sat
Mahalo


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 9, 2009)

Budy Budman,
Thanks for the post of our meeting notice for Saturday, we are needing to get as many new members as we can while we work with the legislators to change the medical cannabis laws in Hawaii.

On Monday the House Finance Committee amended the bill that contains the Medical Cannabis Task Force to add me onto the task force to represent Americans for Safe Access members along with 2 other patient advocates so that we can try to find solutions for the failed program, including the possibility of a distribution system.

If you are a registered patient, a caregiver, a family member of a patient, or just a concerned citizen that wants to see positive changes made to the Hawaii medical cannabis program, please come to our monthly meeting this Saturday from 7:00-9:00 p.m. and meet with other like minded individuals who are wanting change.

For more information, contact me, or visit our website.

Thanks Sheckster for the welcome. I look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 9, 2009)

Celtic Vixen,
Have you chosen a location yet? If not, I also own a wedding company and we know of a couple perfect "out of the way" locations that I could offer, over on your side of the island.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

DrAnderson said:


> Cheshireplant said:
> 
> 
> > no mother, it takes up one of the seven plants for HI med grow
> ...


----------



## budy budman (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hawaii Growers!!! Please do not relpy to james9696. I have notified ROLLITUP to handle. Mahalo for your Kokua.*


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha that's some funny stuff.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Dr. Greenhorn


----------



## NySurf (Apr 9, 2009)

Vtb..................


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 9, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Id like to know more about the ASA please.



DoctorD,
I an the director of the Honolulu ASA chapter (www.honoluluasa.org), we also have a Big Island chapter (www.BigIslandASA.org).

There is a lot of information about what ASA does on our websites, but if you have any questions about us, please let me know.

We have a lot of additional plans for patient support groups, civil protests, picket lines, medical cannabis information booths, etc. that we are wanting to get started here on Oahu as soon as we have enough able volunteers willing to become active in this fight for our rights.

We are having our Oahu monthly meeting this Saturday from 7:00-9:00 p.m. if you are interested in attending let me know.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 9, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> ive tried to contact r.c. anderson but every time i call noones there, i emailed him back in october and he never replied so i left it at that


RandonKindness,
You may be the one I was trying to reach back in October but was unable to reply to, the email kept bouncing back. If that was you I apologize. I never intentionally ignore anyone.

You can call Honolulu ASA at 352-5815 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

heres a seedling that somehow survived it through the winter and is still kicking, believe it or not....I wrote this little guy off a long time ago...  gonna see what happens to the little guy.... I mean girl  ...as she tries to reveg.. updates in a month!! mahalos!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

DrAnderson said:


> RandonKindness,
> You may be the one I was trying to reach back in October but was unable to reply to, the email kept bouncing back. If that was you I apologize. I never intentionally ignore anyone.
> 
> You can call Honolulu ASA at 352-5815 or email at [email protected]


put your link in my sig.....hope you don't mind  mahalos!!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Dr Anderson, will be there on saturday


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 9, 2009)

Aloha all,

I just wanted to share a plant with nice color, its a clone of my Deep Chunk mama that I sexed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> I just wanted to share a plant with nice color, its a clone of my Deep Chunk mama that I sexed


you made me fall in love with purple all over again!!..........or is that black?! LOL !! alohas RK


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 10, 2009)

RK, 
I have never seen one quite like that before, lol


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> put your link in my sig.....hope you don't mind  mahalos!!



Thanks Dr. Greenhorn, need all the publicity we can get so that more people know that there is now a chapter here on Oahu.


----------



## budy budman (Apr 10, 2009)

Hawaiian Exotic by RandomKindness................I love it. When will you flip her?

Thought you might like to see some lovely ladies........These went into 12/12 on March 22 and hope to Harvest in June


Also whipped up a few dozen choc chip/oatmeal/coconut cookies, mini brownie muffins, mini peanutbutter passion cups and Jolly Pop (rock candy)suckers for the Pre 420 Cookout.

Rumor has it that the Easter Bunny might leave some giant plastic easter eggs filled with cured super silver haze and jelly beans laying around the Party site!!! And Aunty Lehua bringing ono Musubi...................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Hawaiian Exotic by RandomKindness................I love it. When will you flip her?
> 
> Thought you might like to see some lovely ladies........These went into 12/12 on March 22 and hope to Harvest in June
> 
> ...


 the suspense is killing me!!!can't wait  mahalos to all that made this happen...Jah bless


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2009)

The party is going to be great. I cant wait!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

pics of my n.p.p. plant from nirvana. supercropping it.grows so damn tall!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

oopps!! forgot attachments  can you say "are you feeling irie" hahaha


----------



## craca102 (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to see a meeting in the works for growers and patients. Good luck from Maui and hope your meeting is a success.

Everyone's girls are looking great. Gotta get on my camera and get some pics of my girls.

Dr.Greenhorn, how does supercropping work out for ya? I mean do you see significant growth in plant or final bud size/bud amount? I was thinking of trying it this year on a few girls to see how it works out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah, the nodes come huge and the buds get fat!!promise man... but I don't supercrop all my plants....makes it look kinda like bamboo peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

I usually do that instead of topping my plants....I FIM them too...like to expirement alot LOL ... hence the name


----------



## budy budman (Apr 10, 2009)

Doc,

That plant has huge fan leaves and want to see how this works......we are only getting about 20% success rate with FIMing, takes practice!!!

PARTY CONTEST!
I thought that when we get together Easter will be over so no Easter Egg Hunt, instead.........Treasure Hunt.

Grand Prize..........new 400wt HPS Bulb, I have an extra one so what the hell.

There will be several small Bud Treasure Chests hidden at the beach park. 

Whoever finds the biggest bud wins the the 400watt HPS and can do whatever they want with the bud.

Bud Judging for Grand Prize will be at 4:20 P.M., Sunday April 19, 2009.
I just got clearance from CV so should be fun!!!




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I usually do that instead of topping my plants....I FIM them too...like to expirement alot LOL ... hence the name


----------



## NySurf (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be there dammit. I just dont know where yet ???? lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Doc,
> 
> That plant has huge fan leaves and want to see how this works......we are only getting about 20% success rate with FIMing, takes practice!!!
> 
> ...


 I wanna win that light sooo bad!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

funny thing about the n.p.p., ...the seeds were soo tiny and it ends up being my tallest plant!! go figure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

here's pics of some satori I supercropped also..............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

masking tape....supercroppers best friend  LOL..


----------



## DroInTheWind (Apr 10, 2009)

man florida sucks i wanna be in hawaii fly me out and ill help you set up a nice op lol jk


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a little of what I got going. Did any of you plant the seeds I sent up?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

not yet maligs....got to much going on right now  maybe in june or winter season..thanks to you I'm all stocked up though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

what you got in those starters?!


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 10, 2009)

Gave em their first dose of Superthrive yesterday. Man that stuff made a difference overnight. Those big starters are the Soma. You got a bunch of those along with all the other stuff you see.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah, superthrive is the shit...I use it too....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

whats all the small stuff? soma too.....?


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny thing about the n.p.p., ...the seeds were soo tiny and it ends up being my tallest plant!! go figure


sativas have smaller seeds, and sativas grow with a bigger profile ! 

its funny sometimes tho, if the seed is bigger it should mean bigger taproot, stem and cotyledons, right? sometimes it doesnt mean anything except big seeds 

the world works in mysterious ways


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

I hear you Random...


----------



## Gone808Fishing (Apr 11, 2009)

the weather sucks. does anyone know where to get superthrive i only found it at koolau farmers but it cost $65 for the big bottle


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

try Ace hardware...where I'm from, Ace is the best it gets....pretyy sad yeah


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 11, 2009)

The smaller starters are of some killer stuff my cousin had growing. The buds turn gold when they are finished. I found that ordering my Superthrive from amazon.com is the best deal. Cheaper then ACE.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, for everyone coming to the ASA chapter meeting tomorrow, I have 2 dozen chocolate chip cookies, 2 dozen oatmeal raisin cookies, a box of 50 bags of assorted flavor chips, 5 gallons of punch, and I just bought a 30 cup coffee maker today. I think we have refreshments covered, lol. 

Before anyone mentions it, I will buy another 30 cup coffee maker on Monday so that next month we can have both Regular and Unleaded coffee available, lol.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 11, 2009)

By the way, is there any need for the coffee makers or one of these HUGE white igloo marine coolers for the cookout? If so, I have them available.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oopps!! forgot attachments  can you say "are you feeling irie" hahaha


pics of the same n.p.p. plant less than 24 hrs. after supercropping..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

all kinds of new growth, and beginning to turn into a bush...I love it!!sativas are the shit for supercropping!


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2009)

Ya you should be using Superthrive or some other B1 product for whenever you are transplanting or having any *shock* problems with the plant..

If you are on Oahu there is the hydroponics store on Waialae across from Kahala mall...

They have most stuffs but I had to order my mycorrihizae from Canada!!!

Sheck


----------



## 808dank (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I think it is cheaper at the hydroponics store in Kahala...I just bought a smaller bottle of superthrive for 15.00 and I know they had bigger sizes. Not sure of the price though. 



Sheckster said:


> Ya you should be using Superthrive or some other B1 product for whenever you are transplanting or having any *shock* problems with the plant..
> 
> If you are on Oahu there is the hydroponics store on Waialae across from Kahala mall...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> green harvest flying over my house today: kauai ...be on the lookout!!!fuckers!





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks bro.......yeah I'm stoked.. gotta run to wal-mart and grab some tents right now........damn eyes in the sky!!! I'll see if he comes by again tomorrow. gotta be more stealth and throw some other household plants in the mix....updates in a month, by the way  aloha!!


Well, decided to go greenhouse this year...gotta watch the ironbirds  Here it is.....I am satisfied....wish I could get the full sun rays though...oh well..........alohas! thats polyethelyne plastic by the way...I think,... with a lot of holes poked through it ...hahha


----------



## budy budman (Apr 11, 2009)

DOC................FANTASTIC!!!!!!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Well, decided to go greenhouse this year...gotta watch the ironbirds  Here it is.....I am satisfied....wish I could get the full sun rays though...oh well..........alohas! thats polyethelyne plastic by the way...I think,... with a lot of holes poked through it ...hahha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

budy budman said:


> DOC................FANTASTIC!!!!!!


 much mahalos budsman!!coming from you, I take that as a BIG copliment  I am much humbled...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> much mahalos budsman!!coming from you, I take that as a BIG copliment  I am much humbled...


wow thats a very nice set up i have to say for how ghetto it may look. much props der. and shouldnt that flag be upside down???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> wow thats a very nice set up i have to say for how ghetto it may look. much props der. and shouldnt that flag be upside down???


 haha..yeah, I was thinking of putting it upside down  thanks man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

looks minor now...but watch in july!!!  it will be a forest!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks minor now...but watch in july!!!  it will be a forest!


i believe it brew. i wish i had beasts like that on the way. i just get sprouts  theyre doing good tho. what kind of tarp is that over top your baby killuz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

painters plastic....works pretty good..considering I have to cover it...  by the way, your house behind "rosita" is pretty sweet!! I miss Maui... got all the "guavas" upcountry if you know what I mean!!  cassanovas homie


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> painters plastic....works pretty good..considering I have to cover it...  by the way, your house behind "rosita" is pretty sweet!! I miss Maui... got all the "guavas" upcountry if you know what I mean!!  cassanovas homie


haha your the first person to ever comment on them and notice my house. it was just growing full sunlight in the front yard. 1 seed 1 plant 1 pound    good shit. ha! tonight i went out on a limb and tried scoring some street herb to see what maui had in stock and got schwagie mcschwag shwag covered in seeds and got ripped on the amount. just cause i look youung people think they can take advantage of me wait till im selling to their dealers.... pounds bitches!! so imma sprout these seeds and see if i can dominate their market with what they though was already taking advantage of the people. its definetly either a hash plant or strong musty plant. it smells like cigar and burns like nothing ive ever smoked. its very stringy too. eh. i bet i can grow some monsters off it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

1 lb. thats solid man..I used to have a solid connection in Kihei but I had to travel from Lahaina..haha lot of crap going around front street!! goodluck growing the krip!catch you laters bro....time to blaze one and go sleep..alohas!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 1 lb. thats solid man..I used to have a solid connection in Kihei but I had to travel from Lahaina..haha lot of crap going around front street!! goodluck growing the krip!catch you laters bro....time to blaze one and go sleep..alohas!


aloha man. blaze jah.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 12, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Puna Duckfoot. Anyone heard of this? I think I got one that's almost ready.


There are several strains of Duck foot floating around Puna. My Puna partner and I have three strains of "da web". Our favorite is the web crossed with Swarzi. Believe it or not the da Web aka Duck foot is perfect for Puna! Check this out, we have a strain of web that hairs aren't orange or red but a bright Megenta color!!!!Next time they flower, I will post pics of this beautiful strain.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 12, 2009)

Gone808Fishing said:


> what happens if you get caught with 2 plants on oahu and your under 18


have you heard the expression, "having your Salad tossed"? Keep that thought in mind when those steel doors close behind you!kiss-ass


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 12, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I just got my card and it was really no trouble at all. I have had a few back surgeries in the past but havent seen a doctor for it for 10 years. I just showed the doc my old paper work. told him ive been taking vicoden but I cont do much else on it. He had a few questions and looked at my back for a min. and I think the most important thing I told him is that without mj my quality of life suffers. He took my pic gave me a temp card and sent me on my way. just get a note from your doctor stating you have the anxioty and such. Good kuck


congratulations Doc.! I applaud that group of traveling doctors that hit several states to help get people aware of the benefits of medical cannabis, and to sign them up too!. It's nice to have the card in one's possession even if it is a false sense of security. WE need the Obama admin. to back medical cannabis program 100% . Otherwise these blue cards are only good for wiping our asses, or lighting the barbecue with them!

It's time for that Groucho Marx looking bitch ,Linda Lingle to start doing the right thing in this state!!!


----------



## anherbman (Apr 12, 2009)

Would like to attend the potluck. Anherbman on oahu.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I applaud that group of traveling doctors that hit several states to help get people aware of the benefits of medical cannabis, and to sign them up too!. It's nice to have the card in one's possession even if it is a false sense of security. WE need the Obama admin. to back medical cannabis program 100% . Otherwise these blue cards are only good for wiping our asses, or lighting the barbecue with them!
> 
> It's time for that Groucho Marx looking bitch ,Linda Lingle to start doing the right thing in this state!!!


howzit puna!!haven't heard from you in awhile..what you got going this season??


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter Hawaii Growers!!

Details regarding the location of next week-ends first annual almost 4-20 pot-luck forthcoming. Great response from everyone. This should be lots of fun.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 12, 2009)

tonight i went out on a limb and tried scoring some street herb to see what maui had in stock and got schwagie mcschwag shwag covered in seeds 

LMAO...thanks for that...good thing you know how to grow your own. Looking forward to pics of your monsters


----------



## hazetastic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I been looking into buying some T5s for my indoor veg but realised the shipping here for any of those fixtures even the bulbs is rediculous... Do any of you know of anywhere in the islands I could get High output fixtures and bulbs in the 6500k 3000k range? I know the ones you get at Home Depot and shit aren't really ideal for growing since there just regular T5s and not High Output.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

you in oahu? if you are, I hear everyone talk about kahala hydro..........never been there though


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 12, 2009)

better to shop online unless you want to be charged as much as twice what you should be charged, only thing you should buy from kahala hydro is small things, they pass the shipping cost and MORE onto you


----------



## bud head (Apr 12, 2009)

hey watsup guys im here in hawaii and im wondering if any of u could hook me up with some seeds because i only got one plant growing rite now and im scared its gonna be a male!


----------



## NySurf (Apr 12, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> better to shop online unless you want to be charged as much as twice what you should be charged, only thing you should buy from kahala hydro is small things, they pass the shipping cost and MORE onto you


I think thats why they call it retail. Thats the general idea of it. You open a shop, pay rent, employees, benefits, and taxes and you get your stuff from a supplier for X amount. Add some more to the price and sell for Y amount. That equals Z. Z= profit. You are local. Shop local. If you really cant afford and you want to order online knock yourself out. Just dont get mad when your plants are having a problem and theres noone there to talk to cuz its 9pm where you ordered from. Some people who prefer not to order online and like to pay in cash prefer the added security of having no paper trail. PLUS I have been to Kahala hydro once (This Friday actually) and it is a valuable resource for knowledge and you can probably get discounts if you asked. The girl Carmie is super cool.


----------



## hazetastic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

NySurf said:


> I think thats why they call it retail. Thats the general idea of it. You open a shop, pay rent, employees, benefits, and taxes and you get your stuff from a supplier for X amount. Add some more to the price and sell for Y amount. That equals Z. Z= profit. You are local. Shop local. If you really cant afford and you want to order online knock yourself out. Just dont get mad when your plants are having a problem and theres noone there to talk to cuz its 9pm where you ordered from. Some people who prefer not to order online and like to pay in cash prefer the added security of having no paper trail. PLUS I have been to Kahala hydro once (This Friday actually) and it is a valuable resource for knowledge and you can probably get discounts if you asked. The girl Carmie is super cool.


 
Thats all well in good and I would agree with it in most cases, and I would definitely buy one there before getting one shipped (I don't think they stock T5s though do they? didn't see anything last time I was there) but unless you have plenty of money to throw around which I don't which is why I made this post in the 1st place, its just not economical to spend $400 for a fixture that would retail at $200 just because it costs a shit ton to ship.

I was just hoping maybe someone would have information as to where T5HO lighting could be purchased locally, I mean growlighting is hardly the only application for these so there must be some place to get them. The hardware stores only carry the normal T5 fixtures though. If not I guess I will have to look into other avenues but its a shame I heard T5 can't be beat for vegging.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

NySurf said:


> I think thats why they call it retail. Thats the general idea of it. You open a shop, pay rent, employees, benefits, and taxes and you get your stuff from a supplier for X amount. Add some more to the price and sell for Y amount. That equals Z. Z= profit. You are local. Shop local. If you really cant afford and you want to order online knock yourself out. Just dont get mad when your plants are having a problem and theres noone there to talk to cuz its 9pm where you ordered from. Some people who prefer not to order online and like to pay in cash prefer the added security of having no paper trail. PLUS I have been to Kahala hydro once (This Friday actually) and it is a valuable resource for knowledge and you can probably get discounts if you asked. The girl Carmie is super cool.


 It's all cool, nysurf..........but be easy on Random...never met the dude but he is a really good guy...he means well as do we all  aloha and mahalos everybody!! happy easter to all!!


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 12, 2009)

Sure online hydro stores are cheaper until you add the shipping to Hawaii..
*Random*- Please include a link to something that will be cheaper for us all if you are gonna tell us how much cheaper things are than Kahala Hydro

I am still looking for an online hydro store that will ship a 17.00 dollar bag of 49lb fertilizer to Hawaii for less than 25.00... 
Thanks
Sheck


----------



## NySurf (Apr 12, 2009)

*T-5s are $229 there.* If you gave the local guy (girl) a chance you woulda had em already most likely. But there is one for $299 as well. Bulbs included. I didnt mean to be rough on him. Ive read some of his other posts and I can tell hes a cool dude. Its just, Im not even from here and I feel like I HAVE to buy local stuff. The economy and everything else here is so criticial to even just a few purchases. Food mostly. But I wont have a board shipped from Al Merrick or anything either. I go local shapers.. Even when I was in NY I tried to spend my $$ with local shapers. Were in a very fragile place. People born, raised here or even looking to stay indefinitely shoud be spearheading these things. Dont leave it up to some dick italian kid from the Bronx.. 
I feel you looking for local deals on the lights as far as like home depot etc.. too. I was thinking the same thing. I may just hold off until I have enough $$ to spend it at stores owned by real people. Not shareholders. But maybe I wouldnt judge anyone who did different than me. Just raising awareness that there are reasons things are more expensive at certain places, and reasons why we should patronize them.. I do hope everyone has a safe and healthy grow. And a good easter. Im off to eat.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,

Generally when buying new lights and stuff it will be economically wiser to buy online - yes, support local definitely, but that is to an extent. When you can get a product for 100% cheaper I see no reason to buy local. I buy all things local if I can, but head shops and hydro shops are overpriced. I've been to kahala hydro quite a few times and they are offering a tremendous service to local growers - but in these hard economic times I cannot justify paying for something I could get shipped to my house for much less. Like I posted however, if you are able to afford the prices then do it - I however cannot, and opt to only buy smaller things. 

I support myself over any local business, which means if buying locals costs ME in the end then why should I feel bad about it?

Get me a list of every product kahala hydro stocks, and if possible I will find it cheaper locally or direct you to a site where you can purchase it for less INCLUDING shipping costs

Truth be told when I went into kahala hydro for the first time there was two drunk girls passed out on the floor, making me walk over them. very unprofessional - I choose to spend my money wisely


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to Kahala and got a few things. But just like on the mainland I only buy what I cant get at other stores. A
l hydro shops charge more for things you can get at other stores. I would do it if I owned the place. You have to pay a price for convince. The only thing that really bugged me about the store is I went in to buy a grow tent. They didnt have any. Not only the one I wanted but none at all. When I asked when they would be getting more the young girl (and cute i might add) that owns the place said they had some coming in to the store in a week. No prob I tell her...See ya next week. So a week goes buy and I stop in well guess what. No tents! I ask when they will be in and she tells me a week. So im seeing a trend here and go online to look for one myself. I have no luck finding one so ai go back in a week and still no tents. So now im bummed cuz now I need it and cant find one Luckily The good people here on RIU gave me some site and I ended up getting one and they had free shipping even to Hawaii. So after all that rambling I just wanted to say if you say your ordering it and it will be in you better get them in its bad business not to keep your word more so here in Hawaii.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

ok....its been about 2 days since I last supercropped my plant and 1 and a half weeks since I first supercropped it. did it a total of about 4 times on ths plant...I think?! anyways here's pics....the last one is the plant before I supercroppped.....if you got time, go back some pages and you'll see old pics of it ...hope you like, I do  mahalos!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> Hello,
> 
> Generally when buying new lights and stuff it will be economically wiser to buy online - yes, support local definitely, but that is to an extent. When you can get a product for 100% cheaper I see no reason to buy local. I buy all things local if I can, but head shops and hydro shops are overpriced. I've been to kahala hydro quite a few times and they are offering a tremendous service to local growers - but in these hard economic times I cannot justify paying for something I could get shipped to my house for much less. Like I posted however, if you are able to afford the prices then do it - I however cannot, and opt to only buy smaller things.
> 
> ...


 you right about the headshops!!!crazy prices...as far as supporting self before local buisiness.....harsh but true...sad to say


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 12, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> Hello,
> Truth be told when I went into kahala hydro for the first time there was two drunk girls passed out on the floor, making me walk over them. very unprofessional - I choose to spend my money wisely


Carmie and her girlfriend are just friendly patchouli-fragranced Hippies..just step over them 

You also get a good discount if you pull out your credit card first... then change your mind and offer cash


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 12, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Carmie and her girlfriend are just friendly patchouli-fragranced Hippies..just step over them
> 
> You also get a good discount if you pull out your credit card first... then change your mind and offer cash


alright... first time i went there it felt like i was intruding on their nap session, second time i went there i spent some money but they didnt have all the stuff i wanted

i kind of want to open a hydro store in wahiawa or something


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

just keep it far away from Ohai st. LOL


----------



## hazetastic808 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks I'll go stop in and see if they have some, I was also thinking.... What about aquarium lighting? Anyone know if any of the local petstores carry some High Output T5s?


----------



## The Latent Image (Apr 12, 2009)

Celtic Vixen said:


> Happy Easter Hawaii Growers!!
> 
> Details regarding the location of next week-ends first annual almost 4-20 pot-luck forthcoming. Great response from everyone. This should be lots of fun.


I'm a new MMP and went to an ASA meeting last night. There was talk about the pot luck in Kaneohe Bay. Any details or contacts for more info would be nice. I'd like to go.


----------



## NySurf (Apr 13, 2009)

Its gonna be all the way in Kbay? damn. Cant ride my bike there. Gotta see if I can have the car that day. Maybe the GF will come. who knows.. As far as kahala hydro. Do what you want people. youre absolutely right support yourself first. I havent bought anything NOT off of craigslist in i dont know how long. I am a CHEAP fuck. Reduce.. reuse. Sure. been doin that ever since I put on my older brother hand me down dungarees. hahaha.. Good luck man. Take that store for what its worth. get your $$ up and get some good equipment, get good grow. positive vibes to all.


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just keep it far away from Ohai st. LOL


 gosh, your babies are really looking fine!! I got inspired and went outside and did it to 2 of my "mystery" plants. I have a problem with labeling my seedlings. It's not that I don't label them, it's that when I transplant them, I sometimes do this when I have just had a pipeful, and then ..I fuck-up, kinda, sorta. But hey, when they have been harvested and cured, then it's "SURPRIZE"!!! Anyway, must follow you on this grow, looks good. aloha aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2009)

thank you very much aunty!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2009)

hey aunty....if you snap any branches too much, just use masking tape and it will heal in a week...if fan leaves in way, I bend those too..not break, just bend....mahalos aunty!!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 13, 2009)

Aloha Everyone First I would like to say the girl at Kahala hydro is a friend of mine and she is a good person. she has to buy all of that stuff and hold it in inventory and make a little off it to. this week she had some deals like dutch gold products for 9.99-15.99 I think it was a good deal. I also agree though that there are some things you can buy other places that are cheaper. Just ask her if there are any deals or tell her the comparison of it online and she sometimes matches it. Also its best to get a hydro catalog and oder though her thats what I do she can't afford to have every thing in stock as most wont move fast. she gets a shipment every week and shipping cost are about half. 

Can someone pm me the details of the BBQ I wanted to do it at my house a while ago just have been busy and since Im a chef I think i can bring some food and I have a great harvest that should be cured by then.


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 14, 2009)

Hawaiian Kind, if CV hadnt already IMd you, hit her up.


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 14, 2009)

i have a 6' table I will bring. bring your own chairs. who is bring the paper stuff, plates, forks,etc.? rubbish bags,? I'll bring a cutting board, tongs, a knife, napkins,rubbish bag. are we gonna need cups?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2009)

I going bring chicken but if there is anything else I can bring to help out, let me know gang!


----------



## 808dank (Apr 14, 2009)

I was planning on bringing a table as well, I guess two tables can't hurt. I could bring paper plates and silverware also...have plenty at my house. Along with some chips and drinks. Sounds like we should have pretty much everything covered from what I gathered. Have we figured out around what time were planning on meeting?


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 14, 2009)

Im bringing a homemade gravity bong made from a Malolo Juice jug that i planned to sample on 4/20 in case anyones game to try... I tell you if anyone hadnt tried one yet, your in for a treat if you dare... ~~I tried for the first time at a friends and instantly fell in love.


----------



## kkday (Apr 15, 2009)

Police got my plants, I'm sick!! They choped them down the surounding grass was knocked down like a chopper was hovering over. Bastards, that's the last time I'm growing in the open sun I going hide them under the haole koa and keawe from now on. They had to be 5-6' by now. Funny thing is they left a small guy that was about 3 inces and look like it went threw hell. So I watered the little gall and wished her a short goodbye and good luck then high taled my ass out of there. I took all back roads home to make sure no one was following. Time to start new.


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 15, 2009)

why u guys settin the ladies out for long season? can start puttin them out already?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 15, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> why u guys settin the ladies out for long season? can start puttin them out already?


ye bu. no worries mine are about a week old now i had em in lights, fam caught em but didnt take em out cuz this was like the 5th batch they found  they let me grow my first girl! i dont get it... so now i gotta go put them out in this field i know. i gotta prepare the soil tho cuz its close to the pineapple fields! too much acid  i wish there was a maui bbq! maybe one day when theres more growers on roll it up! i also found a mmp on maui on youtube growing out the "refriginator" its a pretty sick set up and he had some nice plants for indoor !! well hope everyone enjoys and those girls are lookin nice docta! keep up the good work! are they in your greenhouse structure??


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 15, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> ye bu. no worries mine are about a week old now i had em in lights, fam caught em but didnt take em out cuz this was like the 5th batch they found  they let me grow my first girl! i dont get it... so now i gotta go put them out in this field i know. i gotta prepare the soil tho cuz its close to the pineapple fields! too much acid  i wish there was a maui bbq! maybe one day when theres more growers on roll it up! i also found a mmp on maui on youtube growing out the "refriginator" its a pretty sick set up and he had some nice plants for indoor !! well hope everyone enjoys and those girls are lookin nice docta! keep up the good work! are they in your greenhouse structure??


i like start puttin them out. i got about 63 clones at about a a foot long. this is my first big guerilla grow. but i clone a little too early. gonna try alot of mendo purps this year. how bout u guys? my menu this year is gonna be pretty goood how bout u guys?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 15, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> i like start puttin them out. i got about 63 clones at about a a foot long. this is my first big guerilla grow. but i clone a little too early. gonna try alot of mendo purps this year. how bout u guys? my menu this year is gonna be pretty goood how bout u guys?


northern lights in pots now hopefully gunna see some haze clones around may


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 15, 2009)

so wat how much u wen put out already?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 15, 2009)

mauwwee wowwee said:


> so wat how much u wen put out already?


jus 3 plants cuz the other 3 got taken alredy my friend has mor coming


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 15, 2009)

808dank said:


> I was planning on bringing a table as well, I guess two tables can't hurt. I could bring paper plates and silverware also...have plenty at my house. Along with some chips and drinks. Sounds like we should have pretty much everything covered from what I gathered. Have we figured out around what time were planning on meeting?


sounds good, I'm sure we will use it. looking like we will have a good turn out. mahalo to budy budman and CV who are really pulling this thing together.all you growers on Maui and Hawaii island, maybe one day we will have an state wide convention. shoot, rent out the Blaisdell! Shit, not in my lifetime LOL!!!


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 15, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> sounds good, I'm sure we will use it. looking like we will have a good turn out. mahalo to budy budman and CV who are really pulling this thing together.all you growers on Maui and Hawaii island, maybe one day we will have an state wide convention. shoot, rent out the Blaisdell! Shit, not in my lifetime LOL!!!


fuck yeah that sounds prime


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm down with a state wide convention.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 15, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I'm down with a state wide convention.


or a state wide connection


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 15, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> or a state wide connection


 that too, random,but not in my lifetime. maybe you younger dudes will carry the torch all the way, hopefully. aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 15, 2009)

kkday said:


> Police got my plants, I'm sick!! They choped them down the surounding grass was knocked down like a chopper was hovering over. Bastards, that's the last time I'm growing in the open sun I going hide them under the haole koa and keawe from now on. They had to be 5-6' by now. Funny thing is they left a small guy that was about 3 inces and look like it went threw hell. So I watered the little gall and wished her a short goodbye and good luck then high taled my ass out of there. I took all back roads home to make sure no one was following. Time to start new.


What a bummer!!!! freaked me out, so I put my babies under the mango trees. the 2 big ones have now been moved under my window. only afew more weeks so I don't want anybody jumping in my yard and taking them. the stupied Rottie won't stop anyone. punk pulled out 3 of my seedlings so I had to put the cage around them. I think it is the fish emoshion he is going for, stupid punk=ass good for nothing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> What a bummer!!!! freaked me out, so I put my babies under the mango trees. the 2 big ones have now been moved under my window. only afew more weeks so I don't want anybody jumping in my yard and taking them. the stupied Rottie won't stop anyone. punk pulled out 3 of my seedlings so I had to put the cage around them. I think it is the fish emoshion he is going for, stupid punk=ass good for nothing.


thats the fish emulsion aunty.my dogs do that too and I get 6 of em!got some solid starters ruined by them...I just kinda learned to deal with it at least they bark up like hell!! when people come near..LOL


----------



## doctorD (Apr 15, 2009)

kkday said:


> Police got my plants, I'm sick!! They choped them down the surounding grass was knocked down like a chopper was hovering over. Bastards, that's the last time I'm growing in the open sun I going hide them under the haole koa and keawe from now on. They had to be 5-6' by now. Funny thing is they left a small guy that was about 3 inces and look like it went threw hell. So I watered the little gall and wished her a short goodbye and good luck then high taled my ass out of there. I took all back roads home to make sure no one was following. Time to start new.


Sorry to hear about that. Better luck next time.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 15, 2009)

hopefully it was rippers who know how to make it look like cops, now they will always check that area when they fly by


----------



## doctorD (Apr 15, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> hopefully it was rippers who know how to make it look like cops, now they will always check that area when they fly by


I kinda doubt it. I would think if it was rippers they would hightail it out and not hang around to make fake heli markings. It was cops. That sucks. Thats why I have mine indoors I have enough to worry about


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 15, 2009)

in my experience one of the rippers favorite games to play is making it look like it was a cop seizure, sometimes even having police tape left there - not telling anyone you grow is the #1 rule... but we all post on this forum so we've already broken that one huh

as of right now it is their right to legally seize your crop - if growers are medical users then they really need to get their paperwork in line so raids dont happen


----------



## kkday (Apr 15, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> in my experience one of the rippers favorite games to play is making it look like it was a cop seizure, sometimes even having police tape left there - not telling anyone you grow is the #1 rule... but we all post on this forum so we've already broken that one huh
> 
> as of right now it is their right to legally seize your crop - if growers are medical users then they really need to get their paperwork in line so raids dont happen


It was cops I had my share of rip offs as well and no one has choped (clean cuts) any of my plants when they were vegging especialy when there was a shovel stashed in the bush next to them. The cops took the shovel as well but left a choped plant that had some bud on it that I was trying to re veg. No one knew were my plot was just Aunty and that didn't happen. All my pics was of only plants no surounding that wild give any idea of the location. Best of luck to every one else I got 8 more ready to hit the hills in a tottaly new location.


----------



## grassified (Apr 15, 2009)

kk you growing windward leeward or north shore?

Im growing on leeward side, mountains above pearl harbor, havent gotten a rip yet, seems like nobody else grows up there, I have never seen another plot up there after 11 years of living here.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 15, 2009)

aloha braddah... hopefully no prints on your work tools - even if there was, you could just say the shovel was stolen


----------



## kkday (Apr 15, 2009)

By the way they hiked to my spot cuz I always tie the long grass together so if someone walks pass they will brake.


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 15, 2009)

Heres a couple buds i cut today. Thing weighs a lot. I'll be giving you some of this when it dries haole.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 15, 2009)

Aloha Hawaii Growers,

I've been sending PM's letting folks know the location of the potluck. If you did not receive one (my mailbox isn't showing that all went thru) let me know. We'd love to see everyone there.

KKDay...so sorry about your plants


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Heres a couple buds i cut today. Thing weighs a lot. I'll be giving you some of this when it dries haole.


nice and frosty....as usual!!!!solid maligs..looks yummy


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 16, 2009)

kkday said:


> Police got my plants, I'm sick!! They choped them down the surounding grass was knocked down like a chopper was hovering over. Bastards, that's the last time I'm growing in the open sun I going hide them under the haole koa and keawe from now on. They had to be 5-6' by now. Funny thing is they left a small guy that was about 3 inces and look like it went threw hell. So I watered the little gall and wished her a short goodbye and good luck then high taled my ass out of there. I took all back roads home to make sure no one was following. Time to start new.


Thats sick bro. I have bad news too... Someone jumped in my yard when i wasnt looking and snatched up my SSH girl... ah karmas a bitch.


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear what happened kkday. I've been there before.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

allright gang, this is my nirvana n.p.p. plant that I'm supercropping this season...just took a pics few minutes ago....hope you likeby the way, it's just 1 plant


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 16, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Thats sick bro. I have bad news too... Someone jumped in my yard when i wasnt looking and snatched up my SSH girl... ah karmas a bitch.


i had my share of rip offs in my yard too. let me tell u rippers no kut nice they yank the whole freakin thing roots and all. last year long season i had a plant that passed the 4ft stone wall so my father in law said i should tie it down. so i tied a 5lbs weight on the top of the plant and even that was gone. but must be young kids cause wasnt even mature the buds


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 16, 2009)

oh by the way nice pics dr. green horn.


----------



## Grow some (Apr 16, 2009)

fuck people stealing my shit. If they come in my house my pitbull is trained to take care of it. LOL


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 16, 2009)

shit my dog u throw sumtin to eat shes gone...lolz our two rots was mean the don't let n e one step into the yard. to bad they both died


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, I have been checking out this site and think us guys would like to check it out too. It is the Mahina calander, Hawaiian moon calander. Us na kanaka planted and fished around the moon, not unlike other cultures. Check it out. 
http://www.kamehamehapublishing.org/multimedia/apps/mooncalendar/


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry. right click to zoom in for a clearer view. aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> Okay, I have been checking out this site and think us guys would like to check it out too. It is the Mahina calander, Hawaiian moon calander. Us na kanaka planted and fished around the moon, not unlike other cultures. Check it out.
> http://www.kamehamehapublishing.org/multimedia/apps/mooncalendar/


 Eh Aunty, solid!!mahalos


----------



## kremnon (Apr 16, 2009)

does anyone have any molokai seeds? its the best stuff i ever grew


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 16, 2009)

kremnon said:


> does anyone have any molokai seeds? its the best stuff i ever grew


I agree, Molokai Krip is some of the best i ever had...


----------



## The Latent Image (Apr 16, 2009)

CV,
I haven't received directions yet.


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 16, 2009)

aloha everyone
just dropping in to spread some aloha...

stay safe everyone!


----------



## The Latent Image (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is one of my girls.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 16, 2009)

hope to see you all on sunday - bring aloha!!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 16, 2009)

from my favorite mary book, R.C. Clarke's Marijuana Botany

===============================

* Moon Cycles
* Since ancient times man has observed the effect of the moon on living organisms, especially his crops. Planting and harvest dates based on moon cycles are still found in the Old Farmer&#8217;s Almanac. The moon takes 28 to 29 days to completely orbit the earth. This cycle is divided into four one-week phases. It starts as the new moon waxes (begins to enlarge) for a week until the quarter moon and another week until the moon is full. Then the waning (shrinking) cycle begins and the moon passes back for two weeks through another quarter to reach the beginning of the cycle with a new moon. Most cultivators agree that the best time for planting is on the waxing moon, and the best time to harvest is on the waning moon. Exact new moons, full moons, and quarter moons are avoided as these are times of interplanetary stress. Planting, germinating, grafting, and layering are most favored during phases 1 and 2. The best time is a few days before the full moon. Phases 3 and 4 are most beneficial for harvesting and pruning.
Root growth seems accelerated at the time of the new moon, possibly as a response to increased gravitational pull from the alignment of sun and moon. It also seems that floral cluster formation is slowed by the full moon. Strong, full moonlight is on the borderline of being enough light to cease floral induction entirely. Although this never happens, if a plant is just about to begin floral growth, it may be delayed a week by a few nights of bright moonlight.
Conversely, plants begin floral growth during the dark nights of the new moon. More research is needed to explain the mysterious effects of moon cycles on Cannabis


===============================


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> from my favorite mary book, R.C. Clarke's Marijuana Botany
> 
> ===============================
> 
> ...


you always seem to amaze me.........


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 16, 2009)

NySurf said:


> I think thats why they call it retail. Thats the general idea of it. You open a shop, pay rent, employees, benefits, and taxes and you get your stuff from a supplier for X amount. Add some more to the price and sell for Y amount. That equals Z. Z= profit. You are local. Shop local. If you really cant afford and you want to order online knock yourself out. Just dont get mad when your plants are having a problem and theres noone there to talk to cuz its 9pm where you ordered from. Some people who prefer not to order online and like to pay in cash prefer the added security of having no paper trail. PLUS I have been to Kahala hydro once (This Friday actually) and it is a valuable resource for knowledge and you can probably get discounts if you asked. The girl Carmie is super cool.


I started to write a big long answer to your post NySurf, but it just wasn't worth my effort. I say only this. Some businesses shouldn't be in business for profit, and supply stores for growers is one of them in my opinion. You must be employed there huh? I mean how could this little over priced hole in the wall be a wealth of knowledge? But hey, they been in business there for some time,right? Oahu is loaded with closet growers, a small hydro shop could be useful for people who are afraid to order on the internet,right? Dude, what I'm saying is if you're buying from them your grow op must be small. Nobody worth their weight would pay their prices for a large op! There are just to many online stores to order supplies from at half the price. It's got nothing to do with buying local! It all about being AKAMAI!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> howzit ` heard from you in awhile..what you got going this season??


wassup brah! I've been rather busy these past several weeks trying to get my indoor grow room to run smoothly. 
Went to the neck with online seeds this long season for both indoor and outdoor. What I'm having complete success with is getting these indoor strains use to the Big Island weather outside! Tragedy struck early as casualties mounted as I was trying to get grow room to run like "clockwork". Through 'trial & error', many seedling & young plants took a beating. But here is my seed line up for this summer.

1.)White Widow
2.)Purple Widow
3.)White Rhino
4.)Super Silver Haze
5.)Blueberry
6.)Great White Shark
7.) Cheese
8.)Trainwreck
9.)Blue Misty
10.)Holland's Hope
11.)Northern Lights
12.)Mazar-I-Sharif
13.)Papaya
14.)Blackberry
15.)Ak-48
16.)Local Web
17.)Big Bud
18.)Bubble Gum

My partner just successfully crossed our Blueberry male with 0ne of our Swazi females!!! It's funny, almost all of these strain have seen the inside of my grow room. But the majority of them are enjoying life beyond the grow room these days. Or at the very least inside/outside combo situation....daily!

I went out and bought me a brand new Honda generator to power up my rooms too! My next investment with be to buy either a squirrel cage fan, or a inline can fan. I'm just not sure which one my grow room would benefit more from?

How's your long season looking?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 16, 2009)

NySurf said:


> *T-5s are $229 there.* If you gave the local guy (girl) a chance you woulda had em already most likely. But there is one for $299 as well. Bulbs included. I didnt mean to be rough on him. Ive read some of his other posts and I can tell hes a cool dude. Its just, Im not even from here and I feel like I HAVE to buy local stuff. The economy and everything else here is so criticial to even just a few purchases. Food mostly. But I wont have a board shipped from Al Merrick or anything either. I go local shapers.. Even when I was in NY I tried to spend my $$ with local shapers. Were in a very fragile place. People born, raised here or even looking to stay indefinitely shoud be spearheading these things. Dont leave it up to some dick italian kid from the Bronx..
> I feel you looking for local deals on the lights as far as like home depot etc.. too. I was thinking the same thing. I may just hold off until I have enough $$ to spend it at stores owned by real people. Not shareholders. But maybe I wouldnt judge anyone who did different than me. Just raising awareness that there are reasons things are more expensive at certain places, and reasons why we should patronize them.. I do hope everyone has a safe and healthy grow. And a good easter. Im off to eat.


dude, check this out. No one in that shop is local. Plus you gotta be a fool to drop your hard earned money with them when you can buy the same product at half the price online. Where is the logic with buying from Kahala. They don't care about the local grow community, otherwise their prices would reflect it. I'm begining to think you work there!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

wow!! thats quite a line-up...sweet!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 17, 2009)

Great info here as always. That Moon stuff is very interesting. I havent looked into before but I have heard that farmers have long been using the moon as a guide for planting but the part about the full moon or no moon changing flowering times is so obvious that I would have never thought of it. Thanks again.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 17, 2009)

alohas puna, great post and great strains, looks like you are having a great time!

heres the strains which i currently have seed-stock for and have ran recently or are going to

1) Sensi Seeds Hash Plant
2) Pacific Air F3's
3) Spyder Woman(poha berry X hawaiian webbed indica)
4) Lemon Aire
5) Lehua
6) Dman's Citrus Dew(of spice brothers fame)
7) Strawberry Bubblicous
 Bubba Kush
9) Blue Hen(blueberry x super silver haze)
10) Sour Diesel IBL
11) Tom Hills Deep Chunk(F1's!!)
12) Nirvana's white rhino > currently being bred on the big island by a commercial grower with 25+ years experience so we can supply med patients with free seeds
13) Nirvana's aurora indica > currently being bred on the big island by a commercial grower with 25+ years experience so we can supply med patients with free seeds
14) Nirvana's Northern Lights > currently being bred on the big island by a commercial grower with 25+ years experience so we can supply med patients with free seeds
15) Nirvana's Papaya > currently being bred on the big island by a commercial grower with 25+ years experience so we can supply med patients with free seeds
16) Nirvana's AK48 > currently being bred on the big island by a commercial grower with 25+ years experience so we can supply med patients with free seeds
17) Princess Diesel X Cindarella99
1 Princess Diesel X Very Berry SurpriseXbubblegum
19) Princess Diesel X blueberryXskunk
20) Princess Diesel X P-91
21) Princess Diesel X Chronic
22) Princess Diesel X Trainwreck
23) Princess Diesel X Sweet Tooth #3
24) Princess Diesel X Princess Diesel(F2)
25) Princess Diesel X Afghan Bullrider
26) Princess Diesel X Jedi
27) Princess Diesel X Ak-47
2 Princess Diesel X Dynamite

The princess diesel project was given to me by a friend whose Princess Diesel male accidentally pollenated his entire mother room... he could either discard the seeds or play johnny appleseed - im glad he chose to share

i decided last season to destroy my mothers or flower them out - and start my entire breeding project over from scratch; this time having 100% documentation

if anyone has clones they wish to share, i'll gladly give them a home with some love  

my immediate goal is to grow the right strain for the right pain, and collecting mother plants so i can constantly be supplying medical patients with clones FOR FREE !

anyone down?? lets talk story on sunday!


----------



## NySurf (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't work at all my man. Haven't in a loooooong time. I dont give two fucks where you buy what you buy. Order it online. Im a cheap fuck too. I'm just raising a point. we CAN let it drop too though ya know. I wasn't all that hardcore about it in the first place. There are some people who live in places where there is no local hydro shop. It's good to have is all im saying. Certain things I wouldn't want sent to my house. OR a friends. But thats just me. $.02

Let's be real about it too though. If you don't work and you got a car for town and a truck for the country and both are kinda new, you can spend a little extra for the local stores. I know cool people who sell and I know cool people who give it away. I don't give 2 shits what you do. If that extra $$ you save online is going in your belly or your kids belly then pinch them fuckin pennies. But if you got dough.. you COULD spend that shit here. That's all I was really saying.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 17, 2009)

NySurf said:


> I don't work at all my man. Haven't in a loooooong time. I dont give two fucks where you buy what you buy. Order it online. Im a cheap fuck too. I'm just raising a point. we CAN let it drop too though ya know. I wasn't all that hardcore about it in the first place. There are some people who live in places where there is no local hydro shop. It's good to have is all im saying. Certain things I wouldn't want sent to my house. OR a friends. But thats just me. $.02
> 
> Let's be real about it too though. If you don't work and you got a car for town and a truck for the country and both are kinda new, you can spend a little extra for the local stores. I know cool people who sell and I know cool people who give it away. I don't give 2 shits what you do. If that extra $$ you save online is going in your belly or your kids belly then pinch them fuckin pennies. But if you got dough.. you COULD spend that shit here. That's all I was really saying.


true and very respectable... to each their own 

lets all keep the aloha spirit goin in this thread

alohas!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2009)

hey random, we go wala'au Sunday!!! Aloha


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Random,

I have something that looks just exactly like an Aurora but smells a bit minty...It was a mystery seed. Any idea what it would be?

CV


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 17, 2009)

again Random, you are the bomb!!! strains I haven't heard of since the 80's. Wow.


----------



## grassified (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys, just thought id share with you my lowryder#2 groiw which just officially finished. This is one of the two I harvested. It literally grew no more than 2 inches tall. Just goes to show that lowryders cant grow very big at all if they dont have a very long photoperiod.

This one was a little bit taller than the other, I guess it would be considered a sativa pheno. It has a more fruity smell than the other one which smelled kinda skuny and dank, probably indica dominant.

But the weed smells and looks pretty dank. The little plant I have attached is the actual lowryder plant itself when it was a seedling, oh they grow up so fast! 

I cant wait to go up in the hills and check out my sativa girls. I hope those budz fattned up nice!


----------



## hawaii50 (Apr 18, 2009)

hey howzit.hey grow on the big island in a green house,can i grow all year then yeah?and to grow i the greenhouse,is there anything that i should do beside good seeds,good soil,and plenty love.first time im growing in a greenhouse so an info is great,shoots


----------



## grassified (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, thats pretty much it. Weed is nothing more than a plant, and its pretty damn easy to grow, especially in hawaii. get planting now, The season has already started.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 18, 2009)

NySurf said:


> I don't work at all my man. Haven't in a loooooong time. I dont give two fucks where you buy what you buy. Order it online. Im a cheap fuck too. I'm just raising a point. we CAN let it drop too though ya know. I wasn't all that hardcore about it in the first place. There are some people who live in places where there is no local hydro shop. It's good to have is all im saying. Certain things I wouldn't want sent to my house. OR a friends. But thats just me. $.02
> 
> Let's be real about it too though. If you don't work and you got a car for town and a truck for the country and both are kinda new, you can spend a little extra for the local stores. I know cool people who sell and I know cool people who give it away. I don't give 2 shits what you do. If that extra $$ you save online is going in your belly or your kids belly then pinch them fuckin pennies. But if you got dough.. you COULD spend that shit here. That's all I was really saying.


I'm trying to understand your paranoid feeling about online ordering, but to each his own, right?. Being 'Akamai' has nothing to do with penny pinching though. Now, about hydro stores in general are bullshit! It is my opinion that they are there almost solely to rip fools off! These stores are so loaded with Bull shit products it almost should be illegal!!!!! I mean just look at all the bullshit 'Advance Nutrients' offers up in a Hydro store! Do you really think everyone of their products are necessary to the hydroponic grower??


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 18, 2009)

Are we done with this subject yet?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry everyone but I wont make it today. My house on the mainland was smashed into and they drove off. It looks like ill hve to demolish the garage now so im on the phone all day with police and insurance etc. I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 18, 2009)

Doctor D...it's tomorrow if that makes a difference. Sorry to hear about the break-in. I think everyone here hates a thief


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 18, 2009)

doctorD said:


> sorry everyone but I wont make it today. My house on the mainland was smashed into and they drove off. It looks like ill hve to demolish the garage now so im on the phone all day with police and insurance etc. I hope you all have a good time.



So somebody crashed their car into your garage... then backed out and drove away???? And the neighbors didn't hear, run out and see??? 
Wow sorry to hear that man....


----------



## kkday (Apr 18, 2009)

doctorD said:


> sorry everyone but I wont make it today. My house on the mainland was smashed into and they drove off. It looks like ill hve to demolish the garage now so im on the phone all day with police and insurance etc. I hope you all have a good time.


You can spend the homeowner insurence and turn that garage into a killer grow op and hire a Mexican lady to tend your crops for u in return for marriage witch will lead to her green card.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 18, 2009)

sending positive vibes your way doctorD


----------



## grassified (Apr 18, 2009)

kkday said:


> You can spend the homeowner insurence and turn that garage into a killer grow op and hire a Mexican lady to tend your crops for u in return for marriage witch will lead to her green card.


 
yeah, but instead of a lady get a smokin hot mexichick.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 19, 2009)

ok I just got some pics sent to me  Only good thing is it was not a break in just a bad driver but they found a plate from the car in the rubble so they got her


----------



## Maui Mike (Apr 19, 2009)

Aloha Hawaii growers!


----------



## kkday (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow she rocked the crap out of it.


----------



## grassified (Apr 19, 2009)

haha, If your gonna hit and run atleast dont leave your license plate behind! wowww, You gonna press charges? I would unless she had a really good story.


----------



## grassified (Apr 19, 2009)

o yeah guys I just checked on my sativas up in the mountains damn are they doing great still. I keep finding these grasshopper on the leaves though eating a few of my budz, not much though. I swear these grasshoppers are stoned, when I touch some of them, they dont even move, they just sit there and let me touch them. They getting the munchies too because they like to eat my fanleaves!! haha

But I just pulled a bud today for testing purposes, a lil popcorn bud off the side, and this stuff smells so fresh and fruity I love it. No skunky smell or dank smell whatsoever, these smell 100% like fruity/citrusy delicious sativas. can barley wait to harvest.

My whole crop unfortunatly is infested with seeds I didnt even see though  I guess I didnt pull that male soon enough and he got to all my girls. I got 6 seeds off this one small popcorn bud, it was insane. But oh well, the more seeds the merrier I suppose, Ill have plenty to go around at our next meet up if I can make it of course!

I think Im gonna get a very nice amount of bud off these plants, probably 2-3 ounces off each. And to think I only had to visit them a grand total of 5-6 times the whole grow! These are hardy plants, and can survive with little care. I suggest them to anyone that is a beginner grower. they are called "sativa slang" By sativa seed company, apparently an offshoot of nirvana seed company, where they have taken nirvana sativa seeds genetics and improved them. Absolutely NO disease and NO bud rot (atleast so far, about 1 week from harvest) and we have had some pretty heavy rain shower. Bugs, meh, a few. I saw some spider mites on one plant early on, but She actually fended off before I even had to apply insecticides. the grasshoppers seem to like them, but they dont do too much at all, just leaves a few little holes in barley any of the leaves. Mostly just hang out and get stoned on my plants!

Alright peaceout hawaii its my bedtime -_-


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 19, 2009)

aloha everyone.
hey, while i am stuck in so cal right now my pops is loving everything about life on maui.... except for the pakalolo part hehe.
any good hydro shops on maui?
i am trying to get the old man into rocking the coco the way I do, only in the sun in his greenhouse....

mahalo!


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 19, 2009)

doctorD,
Dang, thats almost as smart as robbing a bank and leaving your wallet behind, lol.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 19, 2009)

Aloha Maui Mike


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 19, 2009)

By the way, if anyone has good Sativa clones available on Oahu, let me know. I am completely out of medicine and getting desperate.

I am preferably looking for something similar to a Jacky White (75% Sativa 25% Indica) which I have found is perfect for my illness, doesnt make me drowsy, and gives me the energy I need to work my butt off messing with these legislators trying to get the laws changed.

I will be growing outdoors in a light diffusing greenhouse for the first time, so something easy to grow for this batch would be appreciated.


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Apr 19, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> aloha everyone.
> hey, while i am stuck in so cal right now my pops is loving everything about life on maui.... except for the pakalolo part hehe.
> any good hydro shops on maui?
> i am trying to get the old man into rocking the coco the way I do, only in the sun in his greenhouse....
> ...


ohana green house supply and see paul he has almost everything


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Apr 19, 2009)

Howzit everyone, I have been keeping up with the thread, I love and truley appreciate all the hard work you ASA guys/gals are doing. I will be at the potluck in spirit have a great time everyone. 

I haven't posted for a while because I started work again, my boss scored a 18 building apartment complex should take a year to frame maybe siding will last 6 months after that. Stoked, it's Davis Bacon so journey man carpenter starts $55/hr. Non union, so I still can puff tuff!

Anyway,good job everyone on the plants, Greenhorn I [email protected]!#$ love your outdoor setup. From Puna Bud and Random it looks like Hawaii has some killer genetics. Here is my strain list and some pics of just four of my plots. Sorry for the long post but I'm so busy, I got to make um count.

Strains from marijuana-seeds.nl
1. Super Silver Haze
2. Mazar x Afghan
3. Hollands Hope
4. Durban Poison
5. Crystal
6. Purple White Widow

Strains from Attitude
1. Blue Cheese
2. Papaya
3. Auto AK47
4. Auto Blueberry
5. White Berry
6. Purple Lady
7. Diesel
8. Thai Super Skunk
9. Pure Power

Strains from Friends
1. Silver Haze
2. Trainwreck
3. Thors Hammer
4. New Purple Power
5. Puna Snow (puna web x snowball)
6. Satori
7. Sensi
8. Soma
9. Tropical Punch
10. Mothers Bliss

Everyone Have a great and stoney 4/20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 19, 2009)

what time is everyone getting together today? pm if you like. Thanks


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Howzit everyone, I have been keeping up with the thread, I love and truley appreciate all the hard work you ASA guys/gals are doing. I will be at the potluck in spirit have a great time everyone.
> 
> I haven't posted for a while because I started work again, my boss scored a 18 building apartment complex should take a year to frame maybe siding will last 6 months after that. Stoked, it's Davis Bacon so journey man carpenter starts $55/hr. Non union, so I still can puff tuff!
> 
> ...


Howzit boyHaole!

Looks like you have yourself a pretty good lineup of seeds too! May I suggest only order from www.marijuana-seeds.nl, if you plan to use their seeds ASAP. Any seeds I still have from ordering at start of short season are no longer any good!?!?

peace,
Puna


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Apr 19, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Howzit boyHaole!
> 
> Looks like you have yourself a pretty good lineup of seeds too! May I suggest only order from www.marijuana-seeds.nl, if you plan to use their seeds ASAP. Any seeds I still have from ordering at start of short season are no longer any good!?!?
> 
> ...


 Thanks Puna, I was wondering how long they would last. They are all started so I got lucky, cause they were from about four months ago. Man we gotta get a Big Island Potluck going, I'm a little jealous of the Oahu growers.
Maybe a park like kolekole or something? What you think Maligs?


----------



## Grow some (Apr 19, 2009)

Harvest time finally! I planted (2) clones in the mountains feb 4th and It's finally harvest time. I was scared it would revert to vegetative since the daylight hours are more this month but every thing worked out. I'll post pics.


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wassap everyone, .. wow am i the first post party poster?.. whew that was a mouthful. It was nice to meet everyone who showed... cant wait for the next one.


----------



## kkday (Apr 20, 2009)

had fun guys thanks!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry i missed it


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420 Hawaii Growers!

Yesterday was lots of fun...beautiful place, great company. We're already thinking about the next one.

Budman organized the treasure bud hunt. 1st Place was Dr. Greenhorn who flew in yesterday morning. 2nd place was Dr. Anderson, 3rd Place was Random, and 4th place was Gizmo the puppy (not his avitar, really a dog) Prizes were "baked" goods, 400watt HPS bulb, and a vaporizer.

We missed you guys who couldn't make it. Definitely doing it again!!

CV


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 20, 2009)

We had a great time yesterday at the cookout, and we decided that it will definitely not be the last of its kind. We are working on "Cannabis Classes" that we will begin offering to teach everything from sprouting seeds to curing cannabis for our medical users who have no idea how to get started. 

We are also talking about a "Cannabis Camp" where we will camp out over the weekend at a beach and have fun like yesterday along with more intensive cannabis classes.

We will post more information on these classes and camps on our website at www.HonoluluASA.org as the details are finalized.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 20, 2009)

Great potluck yesterday!

thank you everyone!

i wanted to say especially thanks to celtic and budman for bringing food, goodies, prizes, and aloha!


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow maligs, all you guys were in our thoughts and conversation. we gathered in a circle and laughed and had a great time. learned a hell of alot, smoked some good shit,MAHALO Bruddas! Good food, great weather, mahalo for the song, "jusrushfc". wonderful to meet all of you in person. Thanks for flying in "Dr. Greenhorn" had a blast . hey mauimike, good to meet you too. let us know if you need anything. budy and cv. Bless you guys, so welcoming and loving. love you guys. aloha, aunty


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Well, decided to go greenhouse this year...gotta watch the ironbirds  Here it is.....I am satisfied....wish I could get the full sun rays though...oh well..........alohas! thats polyethelyne plastic by the way...I think,... with a lot of holes poked through it ...hahha


 
Wassap Dr.G, I had to do some back-tracking to see what everyone posted in the last weeks that ive missed. Sweet Bob banners in the garden and i just remembered seeing your leg tatt. I too am a huge fan! His music is in constant rotation these days at my house., And after the picnic i told myself that that would be my next one inked. BTW freaking nice garden bro!! happy 420.


----------



## jusrushfc (Apr 20, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> wow maligs, all you guys were in our thoughts and conversation. we gathered in a circle and laughed and had a great time. learned a hell of alot, smoked some good shit,MAHALO Bruddas! Good food, great weather, mahalo for the song, "jusrushfc". wonderful to meet all of you in person. Thanks for flying in "Dr. Greenhorn" had a blast . hey mauimike, good to meet you too. let us know if you need anything. budy and cv. Bless you guys, so welcoming and loving. love you guys. aloha, aunty


Glad you liked the song Aunty!.. I think it was a perfect for the occasion.


----------



## budy budman (Apr 20, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Glad you liked the song Aunty!.. I think it was a perfect for the occasion.


 I closed my eyes and listened and sang along..............and then took a deep long breath................................Thanks Jushrush for a very special treat Mraz could nt of done it better.the waves lightly splashing on the beach was perfect background music

And I had a blast, great to meet all of you finally and sure missed all of our outer Island bradda's.......but we felt your spirits.

First class potluck, the luau tables really came in handy, so much fun tasting all the great varieties of food kkday, lehua,doc,unreal............big mahalo!!!

RC......................hmmmmmmm? we have to come up with an alias for you Glad you became a part of the fellowship and appreciate all that you do for the cause. I have confidence in the direction ASA Honolulu is heading.

My fingers started to cramp up, feel better now. 

Looking forward to the Summer Grow Camp Jambories you are planning. And tell us more about the benefit concerts you are working on???

It was a day Like this one................


----------



## mr.magic (Apr 20, 2009)

one day i will move to hawaii.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 20, 2009)

look at the unity and aloha in this thread... lucky we live hawaii !


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 21, 2009)

No doubt Random!


----------



## NySurf (Apr 21, 2009)

I feel real bad I missed it. I was with way too many people to roll through.. Sorry guys. Good to see you had fun. Ill try and make the next one..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Apr 21, 2009)

hey everyone im back from vegas! good to see everyone had a good time at the potluck! (well whoever went i know did) i cant wait till a maui one migrates this way, maybe next fall after my monster harvests??  well i ofcourse had to bring back a souvenir of a mini bubler and a little pipe. and had a 10 bag brought over too  hehehe well aloha to all.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 21, 2009)

Funny thing is I came out there but because I didn't see The tent or balloons I didn't think that was It. Sound like I missed a fun time but That was a amazing place my wife wants to camp there soon. I meet RC at the last min. I was the one one the old school Triumph. Hope I get there for the next one


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn...Hawaiiankind, there was so much shade we decided not to put up the tent. Sure wish you had wandered over before the end. Food was good even tho the chef (that would be you) didn't make it. Next time for sure.

Jusrush sang "I'm yours" and he was awesome...I got kind teary eyed...very cool day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> Howzit everyone, I have been keeping up with the thread, I love and truley appreciate all the hard work you ASA guys/gals are doing. I will be at the potluck in spirit have a great time everyone.
> 
> I haven't posted for a while because I started work again, my boss scored a 18 building apartment complex should take a year to frame maybe siding will last 6 months after that. Stoked, it's Davis Bacon so journey man carpenter starts $55/hr. Non union, so I still can puff tuff!
> 
> ...


 nice haole!!!haven't heard from you in awhile! good to hear your okay!one day we go have one statewide conv. till then, you and maligs go hold up the fort on hawai'i..alohas and mahalos!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2009)

jusrushfc said:


> Wassap Dr.G, I had to do some back-tracking to see what everyone posted in the last weeks that ive missed. Sweet Bob banners in the garden and i just remembered seeing your leg tatt. I too am a huge fan! His music is in constant rotation these days at my house., And after the picnic i told myself that that would be my next one inked. BTW freaking nice garden bro!! happy 420.


eh lusrush, mahalos for the music while we was making our grindz...much mahalos!!


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 21, 2009)

Statewide convention sounds sick. Let's do it.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 21, 2009)

Hawaiian kind, it was nice meeting you even if it was at the last minute. We will make sure we have more markings next time so everyone can find it easier. We could even have ASA sponsor the cookout and have the ASA banners up for people to look for, they would be very easy for people to see, just look for our Purple & White, lol.


----------



## DrAnderson (Apr 21, 2009)

By the way, we are working out the details for upcoming concerts and fundraiser events for the ASA chapter to raise funds so that we can continue to do our work here to get these ridiculous medical cannabis laws changed here. As the details are worked out, I will keep everyone posted. Were not talking about little bitty things, were working on huge concerts with people like Cheech & Chong, and Willie Nelson, among other mainland and local bands. Were looking at an all day event with plenty of entertainment. I will keep you posted with the updates.


----------



## 808dank (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I'm late on the post...between the almost 4/20 party and 4/20 itself it wasn't worth putting a jumble of words down until now. Great to meet everyone, really was an interesting and diverse group of people that brought a lot of valuable knowledge and much needed aloha to the table. Not to mention the great food. Budman, way to go on the bud hunt and all the ideas for next time...The 20 dollar entry fee Hawaii Cannabis Cup sounds like it could be a winner. Gizmo sure enjoyed a well deserved bite or two of the goodies after her contribution to the hunt! Dogs need their medicine too right? Looking forward to the next one...Aloha!


----------



## Maui Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

Solid! Glad to hear the grow is going well. I miss the mountains...



grassified said:


> o yeah guys I just checked on my sativas up in the mountains damn are they doing great still. I keep finding these grasshopper on the leaves though eating a few of my budz, not much though. I swear these grasshoppers are stoned, when I touch some of them, they dont even move, they just sit there and let me touch them. They getting the munchies too because they like to eat my fanleaves!! haha
> 
> But I just pulled a bud today for testing purposes, a lil popcorn bud off the side, and this stuff smells so fresh and fruity I love it. No skunky smell or dank smell whatsoever, these smell 100% like fruity/citrusy delicious sativas. can barley wait to harvest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maui Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

Aloha to everyone from the 420 holoholo! MAHALO for the great food, salad and fellowship.
Stay Ire


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is what I got going on now and what I have planned for the summer. Can't wait.


----------



## craca102 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, been inactive for a while and had to catch up on the 20+ pages since my last post. Now thats some reading, but the bud porn every few pages made up for it.

Kkday, sorry to hear bout your plants. Thats my worst fear is those popo landing and stealing my ladies. Always get a sinking feeling when I see them doing there flybys. Anyone else stare at helicopters flying over cane fields, fields, forests? I just can't seem to look away and not think they are looking for plants.

Buds look amazing everyone. So tasty and the different varieties you all got going this year is ridiculous. Makes me smile.  Its the year of the Ganja Revolution!

Anyways, my girls are looking great. Got one fully into budding that is looking tasty. Other 3 have been like half-ass budding for the last few weeks. Never really had a full onset of flowers and budding. I hope they finish or do something lol

Random, That girl I had revegging finally reverted and started producing leaves with more leaf blades, from 1 leafers to 3 and now 5. Should I remove the branches that have calyxes at the nodes and allow new vegatative growth to fill in? Gonna use this mother for clones and cloning a budding plant( or plant part?) is no good right? Its my first time cloning and revegging a plant so any help would be great.

Really happy to hear about the successful potluck you guys had. Couldn't make it from Maui but maybe next time. Nothing like having everyone kokua and getting stuff done. Now if we could only get all the Hawaiians to do the same!

Will take pics when I have a chance. Got quite a few clones made last week that are rooting as I speak. So MauiChronic, or anyone else on Maui, if you want some blueberry, ducksfoot or (shit forgot the third) clones then hit me up and we can work something out. 

PS: Anyone else hate these high clouds just lingering over the state these past weeks? I just want SUN to finish up my girls and fatten them buds!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 22, 2009)

aloha all. hey dr.greenhorn, make it back home yet? how's the garden? hoping all is well and good. hey 808, give gizmo a good ear scratch from aunty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all. hey dr.greenhorn, make it back home yet? how's the garden? hoping all is well and good.


eh aunty, just got home!!It's great to be back!!my garden is still going good, but a little dry....gotta water!!then one of my haze plants stay by my hedges so I cut the hedges before I left to Oahu and when I got back, I think it got a nitrogen overdose from all the leaves on the ground!!LOLfan leaves all dying,necrosis, but buds still good, young yet though.then the n.p.p. that I supercropping is looking sweet!!!I'll post pics!!It's a beast! so tall!!but all is good!!mahalos aunty and all who was and wasn't there!!!till next year...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here is what I got going on now and what I have planned for the summer. Can't wait.


 looking good maligs!! looks like you got a little bit of everything going on.sweet!!like to have variety


----------



## kkday (Apr 23, 2009)

greenhorn a next time i can give you one lift no need rent car if you make it out.

ok im putting 4 of my 6 plants that i got in my closet out in the hills this weekend and the other 2 in another location on the opposit side of the island. the 3 spots that i have left are all on the opposite sides of the island, i have to get atleast one crop for me!!! i need to make a bigger veg box in my closet to put out enough six inchers to hit the hills and turn into beast before harvest of long season. good luck everybody!! aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> greenhorn a next time i can give you one lift no need rent car if you make it out.


 much mahalos kkday!!I going do my starters the way you did yours....your plants were nice, full, and tight!!good way to get a jump on them before you plant outside....couldn't believe floros could do that much!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://cannagenetic.phpwebhosting.com/cgi-bin/showstrain.pl/
interesting site. strain review


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> http://cannagenetic.phpwebhosting.com/cgi-bin/showstrain.pl/
> interesting site. strain review


gee aunty, you stay doing plenty research eh!! right on..still get the mahina calendar


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 23, 2009)

any oahu growers wanna hook a mainland grower with some danks while hes on vacation????


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 23, 2009)

funny story:

*Maui police call lawmaker's criticism of DARE program 'offensive'*


http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=200990423066


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2009)

Dare is a joke


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 23, 2009)

everyone seems to realize it except the people who make money from the program


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 24, 2009)

howzit random....did you put your lights to use yet?!I got my clone station and seedling station set up with some florosI got a new project that I'm so stoked on starting this long season..should be awesome if all goes well....*crossing fingers*


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 24, 2009)

luckily i run 400w lights too!!

imma have to pick up another reflector/ballast but might end up just getting 600w's from now on







this rack is what i use for seeds/clones/moms/early veg, this is what it looked like when i first set her up, now every rack is in use someway or another

glad to hear you got the station goin, for me when i started early veg indoors is when i started having alot less problems with weak plants that are not ready for the hawaiian sun!

hope to have you come over here again, or maybe some of us can take a trip to your island, its the oldest island too so im sure it has a buncha sweet spots !

we all will be sharing genetics very soon... been talking with a few other folks and we would like to start sharing freely


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 24, 2009)

when you got the strawberry cough+deep chunk clones going, let me know!!!looking at your station just gave me some sweet ideas!!!and yes......we gotta have the 4/20 cookout over here one year........or we could hold an "overgrow the countryside" workshop here in the fine and lush mountains and valleys of Kauai!!LOL


----------



## grassified (Apr 24, 2009)

hahah Im a dare graduate, man I remember back then I used ot think weed was evil and bad for you. Just goes to show you cant keep the truth from the public, well some of them atleast.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 24, 2009)

NL baby from 2002, back when seedsdirect was around !


----------



## kkday (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice random how do you store your seeds?


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 24, 2009)

they last a few years as long as they are kept dry and in the dark, other than that put em in da freezer!!!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7qlxXbkqgo


----------



## kkday (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok took 4 clones today from 1 plant and 2 from another, both from the same strane. The doners will go in the mountain tomorrow I'm going to Whate untill these clones root then put one of each into flowering and see if there mothers or fathers. And kill the male clones and doner in the hills hopefully all 2 are ladies but I think there males cuz there kinda growing faster then the others but will see. 

Random my question to you is when plants sex during veg is it the obvios hairs and balls or is it somthing else I look for? And will it show sex in 24 hour light?

Every time I grow it showed sex and continued to bud it always gets a cuple feet taller during this process (root space allowing)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I can answer this kk....yeah you'll see pr-sex and its pretty obvious..gotta wait till its mature though...mid season maybe....but yeah during long season it will pre-sex as compared to short season where it goes straight to flower....you log on late yeah?


----------



## grassified (Apr 25, 2009)

I been tokin on some sativa budz I cant sleep hahahaa


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 25, 2009)

> The time taken to form primordia varies with the length of the inductive photoperiod. Given 10 hours per day of light a strain may only take 10 days to flower, whereas if given 16 hours per day it may take up to 90 days. Inductive photoperiods of less than 8 hours per day do not seem to accelerate primordia formation. Dark (night) cycles must be uninterrupted to induce flowering.





> The first sign of flowering in Cannabis is the appearance of undifferentiated flower primordia along the main stem at the nodes (intersections) of the petiole, behind the stipule (leaf spur). In the prefloral phase, the sexes of Cannabis are indistinguishable except for general trends in shape.
> When the primordia first appear they are undifferentiated sexually, but soon the males can be identified by their curved claw shape, soon followed by the differentiation of round pointed flower buds having five radial segments. The females are recognized by the enlargement of a symmetrical tubular calyx (floral sheath). They are easier to recognize at a young age than male primordia. The first female calyxes tend to lack paired pistils (pollen-catching appendages) though initial male flowers often mature and shed viable pollen. In some individuals, especially hybrids, small non-flowering limbs will form at the nodes and are often confused with male primordia.
> Cultivators wait until actual flowers form to positively determine the sex of Cannabis
> The female plants tend to be shorter and have more branches than the male. Female plants are leafy to the top with many leaves surrounding the flowers, while male plants have fewer leaves near the top with few if any leaves along the extended flowering limbs.
> ...





"Marijuana Botany" quote time


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think I can answer this kk....yeah you'll see pr-sex and its pretty obvious..gotta wait till its mature though...mid season maybe....but yeah during long season it will pre-sex as compared to short season where it goes straight to flower....you log on late yeah?


yups! you will have like 1-2 weeks to pull the males before they jizz so i really dont worry about it too much anymore


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

this is one of my special projects this summer....got my hand on some real good genetics and I'm gonna try to harvest at least a pound each per female plant!!yup....looks not impressive at all right now but in time....in time...check out the seeds!!so nice...


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Dr Greenhorn, those stems are huge on on your sprouts...gonna have to be to support a one pound yield! Can't wait to see the progress. A Garden Isle Jamboree would be awesome.

KKDay - the clones have been transplanted and they are so fat and pretty. Great start you gave them, just beautiful. Good luck this week-end

Hi Aunty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Budman and I put three in the dirt...and then the rains came. If they survive we'll post some pics.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

good day for yard work!!don't forget the lotion...its a hot one today!!


----------



## kkday (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks random and dr greenhorn that's what I thought I just don't want to waste space in my plots for males I'm going with clones I think from now on. I'm going to start my White Rhino, sex them in the box at 6" then turn the lights to 24 again to put um in veg againe then let um get to 9-10" then mountain life for them. 

CV those plants I gave you guys are from seeds not clones. You guys are in for a treAt with those. They get huge those imdicas

On another note I have succesfully cloned all outdoors. Very cool. The cutting was from a clone that Aunty gave me that the cops choped.


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

Good evening hawaii growers.

Gonna harvest my girls in the mountains tomorrow (maybe) Might have to let them go for another week or so. 

Well just a random question, anybody if an OG kush clone has ever made it to hawaii? Or any other godlike strain?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

kkday...question...I set up my seedling sprouts under 3 cfl's almost touching,lights on24/7....you think I might be burning my seedlings even if they cfl's?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

grassified said:


> Good evenung hawaii growers.
> 
> Gonna harvest my girls in the mountains tomorrow (maybe) Might have to let them go for another week or so.
> 
> Well just a random question, anybody if an OG kush clone has ever made it to hawaii? Or any other godlike strain?


 smoking og kush right now..


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday...question...I set up my seedling sprouts under 3 cfl's almost touching,lights on24/7....you think I might be burning my seedlings even if they cfl's?


 
I can help you answer that brah. The light itself is fine, but theh eat generated from the light could burn your plants. If you going to be placing the CFL that close to the plant make sure you have a fan blowing on them at all times or they WILL get burned by the heat of the CFL. happy tokin

EDIT: sweet, how much does OG kush go for around the islands? Never came across it yet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

og kush shakes...


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 26, 2009)

get lots more kine elite strains round these parts! most of the hawaiian strains can hold their own against the cali pot club elite clones,

but to answer the question, yes! people have og kush(abusive cut and others), as well as all the other strains like the white, green crack, etc

its funny tho cuz when i talk to mainland growers they all want the hawaiian kine, and the hawaiians want what we cant get so its a vicious cycle


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

random...we gotta get together with the others too stabilize and repopulate these local strains...start a new generation even!!!got a name in mind for my strain allready!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

grassified said:


> I can help you answer that brah. The light itself is fine, but theh eat generated from the light could burn your plants. If you going to be placing the CFL that close to the plant make sure you have a fan blowing on them at all times or they WILL get burned by the heat of the CFL. happy tokin


Eh, thanks bro...as far as price of og kush...I guess it varies from dealer to dealer...I have a flat rate regardless of strain


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

I wasnt around in the golden days of hawaiian bud. But I have heard it used to be a lot better, like hawaii was the bud capital of the world with some of the best strains out there.

I mean you hear of all of these cali strains now, but I never really hear of the hawaiian ones, or atleast I cant think of any right now im stoned. What are some famous hawaiian strains.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

what grass....sativas keep you up again?!LOL


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 26, 2009)

grassified said:


> I wasnt around in the golden days of hawaiian bud. But I have heard it used to be a lot better, like hawaii was the bud capital of the world with some of the best strains out there.
> 
> I mean you hear of all of these cali strains now, but I never really hear of the hawaiian ones, or atleast I cant think of any right now im stoned. What are some famous hawaiian strains.


 
I smoked some Maui Dieisel in Lahaina a few visits ago that I thought was pretty good... wasn't as good as the Purple Maui Wowie I have been getting from Ukiah (norcal) though, which depressed me.

THE HAWAIIANS NEED TO BE ON TOP AGAIN. The tourists need to be leaving, going "that was the best pot i have ever smoked".... My pops has told me stories about how great the maui wowie was and the kona gold.... the good ole days.

I have been talking with my wife about moving back, and somehow someway bringing my genetics & operation with... all cali-famed indicas though.... just a stoned grower dreaming out loud...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

ahhh, diesel!!that was going around Maui about 5 years ago also was my favorite strain for awhile...howzit greyskull!!jump in more often bro!alohas!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

Eh greyskull, if you move back here, let me know.....I'll help you introduce your strains to the Kauai wilderness!!!!!lol BUT I'M SERIOUS!! hope to meet up with you in the future....I seen what you got and it looks all killa!!peace bro...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe alot of you seen this allready, maybe not, but member NewGrowth has a sweet, simple DIY indoor aeroponic/fogger system set-up!!I know, it might sound challenging to alot of us outdoor growers but he set it up with easy to do instructions.....hell, a 6th grade kid could build it!!!anyways its under grow room design and set-up.. the thread is called "how to:cheat on a high school math test....check it out!!! you won't be sorry!alohas everyone


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 26, 2009)

foggers are a trip.... constant mist on the roots. CRAZY shit these plants grow anywhere anyhow ha ha ha

I'll be sticking my head in more Dr Greenhorn - big mahalo for the kind words. I would love for you to try them - i ain't rockin no pretendicas lol


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2009)

any med card holders have any clones they want to trade? I have 2 haze rooted and im not sure of the sex on the mother yet but its looking fem. Im growing indoors and they get to tall so if your interested please pm me thanks. Sorry med card holders only.


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> og kush shakes...


 sweet!! good job!


----------



## kkday (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday...question...I set up my seedling sprouts under 3 cfl's almost touching,lights on24/7....you think I might be burning my seedlings even if they cfl's?


I had um at 4 inches at seedling then let it catch up to the light then keep it an inch away but I must tell you the node spacing is crazy close they burn lots of nut. On 24 you might wanna use a dieluted 1/4 strength solution as soon as you notice the leaves to start to yellow. I fed mine all purpose Miracle Grow "singles packets" 1/4 strength for a week then just water after they did grate


----------



## Cheshireplant (Apr 26, 2009)

here some new pics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

howzit Cheshire! seen your name waaay at the beginning of this thread!!LOLgood to see you back!....anyways heres some update pics of my n.p.p. plant....male though,FUCK!! oh well.... it will be a father to someone, I like the sativa qualities and growth rate....just gotta figure the female donor....ahh the possibilities.........Oh, by the way, last pics is my security....2 of my many!!!gotta love it, they work for food!!hahaha anyways heading on dirtbike into the mountains to look for some nice guerilla spots and help Kauai keep the environment green!!!such a beautiful day in Hawai'i Nei...aloha everybody and keep it green!!!!!!! edit; oh by the way, for people who haven't been following thread, the n.p.p. is supercropped....thats why it looks the way it is....


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what grass....sativas keep you up again?!LOL


 
haha yeah they kept me up a good long time then I passed out at midnight. Dunno what this stuff is but it isnt bad, a nice uppy high for about 2 hours, then the couchlock sleepyness settles in. Great evening weed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

Eh chesihire nice plants and dog bro!!!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks, ditto


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 26, 2009)

heres some pics i think you guys would enjoy... hawaii bud pics from an old hightimes issue



















i have friends that only grow the hawaiian kine strains, and who been growing them since the 70's. would anyone be interested in growing and spreading hawaiian genes with me? my homey has the original kona gold mom, hawaiian webbed indicas, all the puna strains, molokai frost, and a bunch more hawaiian kine


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow those budz look pretty dank, what issue year was that high times?

And hell yes I would be interested in spreading some of the hawaiian genes around again! I am moving to california soon for school, so that would be a good place to start. Ive always wanted to cross breed some of the cali strains with some of the original hawaiian strains.

Oh yeah guys I just got back from the mountains, and harvested a plant, the buds look so TASTY. Its amazing, my first outdoor harvest, so much more satisfying than an indoor harvest for some reason, I guess because there is just so much ganja! I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> heres some pics i think you guys would enjoy... hawaii bud pics from an old hightimes issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah boyeee!!some old school local strains!!I see Kauai Electric on there!!oh yeah!!I see some other kauai strains too but can't make out names?!help me out random!! I would love to help breed back the local strains!!when you ready bro....get with me and you know I'm serious!! aloha everybody!!


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 26, 2009)

if i can hook up the purple maui cut form the dude up north i'll let you all know. he tells me that a cut of the real wowie was taken to the triangle 15-20 years ago and bred with a purple indica (supposed to be the same purple indica thats a parent of my grape romulan clone). its really good smoke sativa like in that its a heady high that tastes fruitier than any blueberry i have ever smoked... and its done in 60 days.

a friend of mine is getting a cut of this years ic420 growers cup winning sssdh.... if that one makes it maybe i can help spread some aloha... depends on what i learn from recieving the cut.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

damn!!!...it's shaping up to be an awesome 2009-2010 and beyond!finally HI will be back up at the top of the genetics scene where we belong!the aloha spirit is alive and well here guys...if you listen carefully, you might just hear a natural mystic blowing through the air................ JAH LIVE


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahhhh yes Finally the harvest. I didnt think the other 2 were ready to harvest, so I decided to only harvest one girl who looked pretty done to me. Plus I didn't have the time to manicure all of those girls. The weed smells freash and fruity, delicious, I cant wait to try it. The girls really fattened up and the harvest was beyond my expectations. Im thrilled to think this is only my 1st plant! The other girl looks even bigger! So I cut them, manicured them, and hung em up to dry up in the mountains under my make shift tent dryer, under the guava tree. ill take them down in about 4 days or so when they are more dry, and start curing them properly. My fingers are sooooo sticky right now its hard to type.

The damn pigs were giving me hell (not the cops, the actual pigs)! I was sitting there cutting my ganja, and then I look up to see a pig, WATCHING me about 10 feet away. I started to stand up and he quickly dashed off. Then about half an hour later, I hear leaves crunching, another damn pig, I yell and hear it scurry off. Then I kept hearing more pigs walking around me the whole time, hunters dream, damn. Its almost like they were attracted to the smell of my weed! Which might make sense, because my weed smells VERY fruity, and the pigs follow the scent of fruit because thats what they eat up there. Who knows. Atleast I didn't get gutted.


The last pictures are of the weed I dont think is ready yet. It looks super dank though!

I cant wait to smoke my buds, Its just that I have so much, I have never had a harvest this big, I think I might get a good 12 ounces.

Anybody know A good way to concentrate this weed into something smaller? I dont want to have all this weed on hand haha. I was thinking about making some oil, or hash, what do you guys think.


EDIT:

AHHHHH what the fuuck, only posted one picture?!?! I spent so long putting all those attachments 


K here I go again hold on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

make bubble hash bro.......mmmmmmm!!


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> make bubble hash bro.......mmmmmmm!!


 
yeah I would but I dont have all those screens n shit! Where can I get them? Or what do you use?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

you gotta order online....but yeah, you need the bags....try making tincture or something?!


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

hm, that would require alcohol, and im still 20!

Is bubble hash the kind made with the water/ice? and is regular hash made with just the stuff you tap through a silkscreen?


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 26, 2009)

on another forum someone sells Payload filtration bags at a discount to forum members, $121.45 + shipping and everyone seems to be in love with them


----------



## craca102 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahh lovely weather this weekend if I do say so myself! 

Grassified, nice looking buds there. For a first time grow in the mountains you got a damn good harvest. Luck was on your side for sure. 

Love those pics from the old High times Random. We have to bring those strains back! Get them out and growing!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah water hash uses cold water to extract thc from green matter since it isnt water soluble and kiefing/pressing hash is a bit different

and i tell people hash has to be dried and cured and they are surprised


----------



## craca102 (Apr 26, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> on another forum someone sells Payload filtration bags at a discount to forum members, $121.45 + shipping and everyone seems to be in love with them


Wow, thats cheap. Bubble bags were always wayy expensive so I never could buy them.

I tried the Gumby hash method last year with my harvest and that worked out well. Not the most Top quality hash but definitely some great stuff.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

grassified said:


> hm, that would require alcohol, and im still 20!
> 
> Is bubble hash the kind made with the water/ice? and is regular hash made with just the stuff you tap through a silkscreen?


 cannabis can be dissolved into fats, milk, and oil also....so try using that instead of alcohol. just goggle it up.. I'd tell you how I do mine but there is many different ways so do what works for you...bubble hash is made with the screens.....theres many ways to make hash, depends what grade you want, hell.. you could rub your buds between your hands and make "palm rubbed" hash...LOLhappy growing grass..


----------



## grassified (Apr 27, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Wow, thats cheap. Bubble bags were always wayy expensive so I never could buy them.
> 
> I tried the Gumby hash method last year with my harvest and that worked out well. Not the most Top quality hash but definitely some great stuff.


 


Yeah I tried that too on a male, i didnt dry him before I did it so i got this vibrant green hash that didnt really give me much of a high haha.

I am thinking about trying gumby hash method again seeing as I dont have the proper equipment.

I am also gonna be doing some cannabutter cookin! I cant wait to make some soaring brownies.

Thanks for the advice there drgreenhorn, yeah ill just have to find what method works best. But I think most of it is gonna be cooked up and put into brownies.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

howzit craca and random


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2009)

greenhorn check da pm's!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2009)

anyone have AIM or MSN? dont post them here but we should pm eachother


----------



## craca102 (Apr 27, 2009)

I got MSN messenger.

The gumby hash method has to be the easiest and cheapest. I did it spending under $5. The vids on youtube make it oh so easy also.

Only diff between the gumby hash and buble bags are the filtration and screening of the plant material away from the trichomes. Gumby hash you still got some plant material in your hash but its prob 80%+ trichomes and much less plant matter. Just get a super fine colander or screen from somewhere. It surprising what you can find around the house when you wanna make something real bad


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks craca...I was gonna ask what the gumby method is never heard of it, believe it or not LOL I feel like such a newbie now...*blushing* oh well, everyday we learn something new!mahalos


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 27, 2009)

grassified said:


> Yeah I tried that too on a male, i didnt dry him before I did it so i got this vibrant green hash that didnt really give me much of a high haha.
> 
> I am thinking about trying gumby hash method again seeing as I dont have the proper equipment.
> 
> ...


gumbys method works good


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 27, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> heres some pics i think you guys would enjoy... hawaii bud pics from an old hightimes issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The poster of those "nugs" were very cool. Unfortunately my "old eyes" had a hard time to focusing on the name of strains. But boy did the memories flow with them pics and just thinking about them old strains. I use to travel from the country on the weekends as a young teenager to Waikiki. I always took a brand new 'Country Surfboard', or 'Dick Brewer' surfboard with me to sell, and both pockets full of pakalolo. I usually had 'Elephant', or 'Golden Voice', with me in those old "wax sandwich bags.
Shit I remember one year actually living on UH Campus! This was back in the early 70's We, my roommates and I had a house right near the Pineapple Reach Center parking lot. We scored the house through Mid -Pac school. Back in the days they use to have a summer school surf program. So we repaired all their "logs" before summer. This entitled us to the house at $25.00 a month and that included utilities!!! At that price I was able to surf all day long , then get my "rec on" at night at the old Klum Gym. 
I gotta tell ya, I was living large back then, or so I thought. Ah, probably ,actually was for a "New York minute". Always had money back then, from surfboards & pakalolo. Plus my cheap ass rent at UH. Best part of that UH arrangement? You'd think the cheap rent. But for me it was the location of our house at UH. Like I said, our house bordered on one end of the parking lot for the 'Pineapple Research Center'. Then less than 75 yards away was the 'Andrews Amphitheatre',and back in the days UH had some rocking shows there! Even if I didn't go to the show, our house was so close it sounded as if I was there!!! Then put a "phatty" in my hand and I'd swear I was there in spirit every time. Back in mid 70's I think 'Elephant' was the strain of choice! I know I was extremely happy with it too!

It's late at night and I'm medicated right now. Sorry, I tend to ramble when I'm like this!

peace

Puna


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 27, 2009)

okay puna, finally someone who actually smoked elephant besides me that can relate to what i haved been saying. that shit would stomp on you and besides thai sticks , black ganga and the kona gold and if you look at that picture, you'll see why it was called gold. mahalo random. and i also would like to help out to keep the strains pure and going in hawaii nei.mahalo for the offer. aloha aunty


----------



## craca102 (Apr 27, 2009)

Couldn't really read the names either. But I see "Kula Crippler" Now that is a strain I would LOVE!!!! to get my hands on!

"Heavenly Hana" looks quite good also. If someone had them I would be 110% ready to get those out and about amongst the people again!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

you live upcountry craca?


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2009)

im setting up my GroClone to do a first run with it, gonna clone a few strains including some gifts from CV and BB 

alohas


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 27, 2009)

I am about to start using my groclone again....i had it AND my 60 site EZClone running for a little while, then I put the groclone away and had been using the EZ for a little more than a year straight... unitl my pump burned out and killed 20 of my 50 bubba clones.... ARGH!!!!!!!! all of them would have been dead if I wasn't doing my welfare check when i was.

i was hoping to do a shootout groclone vs ezclone but i gues not right now ha ha ha

it works great though awesome cloner


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 28, 2009)

If you are going to clone.. 
I would use coco coir... 
In 7-10 days you will have root mass!!
not a root.. Root mass!! (See pic 2 @ 7 days)

This method is actually faster than clone machines, rapid rooters, jiffy clones etc.

Its cheaper because you can re-use the coco. You use the solo beer cups (see pic 1) and the 8-oz clear cups.. All these components are sustainable once you buy them.... NO WASTE!!!

This clone in the picture is from my prized black dOg..(pic 3 at 6 weeks from seed) The mother of this baby is an OG Kush- Abusive cut from Cornerstone Research Collective crossed with a choice Black Domina male... The resultant OGxBD cross has mostly OG characteristics with tighter internoding and higher yield of the Black Domina... 
I will post more of this 3-footer as it starts to sugar up 

I'll be happy to show folks how to clone the coco way ...


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 28, 2009)

great job, I'm always looking for new experaments but where on Oahu do you get your coco from? mahalo


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 28, 2009)

found this site about 6 months ago. answers alot of my questions, hope it helps you. aloha
http://cannabis.com/growing/index.html


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 28, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> found this site about 6 months ago. answers alot of my questions, hope it helps you. aloha
> http://cannabis.com/growing/index.html


Mahalo Lehua...

My neighbor and I were talking Earthworms the other day.. got me curious... and I just found some great info from your link....

Sheck


----------



## J.T.H.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

I've grown sensi star on oahu. Grew it from a seed in a 5 gallon menehune water jug with part of the top cut out. It worked like a charm because the curved top protected the seedling from the high wind until it was big enough to take it and the size of the hole I expanded the top to didn't allow in too much water when it rained. I drilled a bunch of 1/2 inch holes in the bottom prior to filling, and I moved it indoors at night under the lights while vegging. The only reason I didn't germinate it first was inexperience.


----------



## kkday (Apr 28, 2009)

J.T.H.C. said:


> I've grown sensi star on oahu. Grew it from a seed in a 5 gallon menehune water jug with part of the top cut out. It worked like a charm because the curved top protected the seedling from the high wind until it was big enough to take it and the size of the hole I expanded the top to didn't allow in too much water when it rained. I drilled a bunch of 1/2 inch holes in the bottom prior to filling, and I moved it indoors at night under the lights while vegging. The only reason I didn't germinate it first was inexperience.


I never germinate, just poke 1/2" hole with finger then cover with soil and water every other day. I get about 90-100% success rate every time


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Found some catipillars on my girl thats about a week or so from harvest. Really small guys that put out some silk thread. Luckily I caught them before they could do any damage. I just sprayed the plat with Safers Plant Soap and I'll let you know how it does. Does anyone know what species they are? I have seen these really small moths around my bok choy. Thought maybe it could be them. If you guys have any info at all I'd appreciate it. Mahalos


----------



## kkday (Apr 28, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Found some catipillars on my girl thats about a week or so from harvest. Really small guys that put out some silk thread. Luckily I caught them before they could do any damage. I just sprayed the plat with Safers Plant Soap and I'll let you know how it does. Does anyone know what species they are? I have seen these really small moths around my bok choy. Thought maybe it could be them. If you guys have any info at all I'd appreciate it. Mahalos


I had them, there silky crap causes bud rot. When I was curing my buds I noticed I had tinny black turmite looking stuff, I still had one in my bud sick


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

wanted to show us growers here some love and give a outdoor clone demo


pic 1: plant

pic 2plant after topping....I will make a bonzai mom out of this plant 

pic 3:cuttings

pic4:cuttings, rootone, and medium

pic5:done deal!!!


hope this helps!! I'll update pics in a week.....aloha gang!!much love!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

ohhh, by the way....you want to mist them daily or get a humidity dome of some sort.....like a slurpee lid or something.....aloha gang!!feel free to ask questions or comments.....


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome tutorial braddah!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

thank you my braddah....I figure alot of people don't clone because it looks to hard....but you and I know,as well many others,that its pretty easy!!thanks for the bump!!


----------



## andrenicky (Apr 29, 2009)

So my flights set and I'm moving to hawaii in 28 days! Can any locals give me the 411 on the big island? I'm gonna move to pahoa area and i've heard weed is pretty abudant(not that i care too much as i plan to grow my own  ), i've also heard the cops are pretty tolerant? Anyways can't wait too finally make my way over there, gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

cops aren't to tolerant....probably heard wrong......but growing conditions are excellent....good luck!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 29, 2009)

aloha and what a great day it is. nice job with the clones Dr.G. I have been cloning like mad too. now I have to get them throught the next 2-3 weeks and half live I will be really happy. the 13 clones that I did using the bubble stone are doing good, all had a real strong root system. fhere are some pictures of my wahine's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

eh, aunty I went work little while and came back.....my clones was getting direct sunlight!!!big no-no!! make sure it's in indirect light gang I thought it would be but I estimated wrong...It's okay though, by this evening it will spritz right back up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

eh aunty.....the sativa with the 9 fingers....what is that?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

nice pics by the way, puts a smile on my face!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 29, 2009)

somemore shots of the outside girls.


----------



## grassified (Apr 29, 2009)

those plants are coming along great lehua. wow 13 clones, you gonna be guerilla growing all of those? Or just at your house.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

last picture is crazy aunty!!!!allllright!what is that strain?!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey Bubbudman, that's your Blueberry. she is loving the sun. yea Dr. my new clones are in the shade of the patio and getting a nice breeze on them. I think that is a clone off of the last picture, my monster that decided to reveg. so at night I have to drag her into the shed, also the ssh and bb and the thai, all flowering. mHlo for the good words my dear, aloha, aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

don't hurt your back lifting that plant aunty....looks heavy!!LOL


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> last picture is crazy aunty!!!!allllright!what is that strain?!


okay that one is either Big Bud or Mango. it is a monster.this is my other monster with 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

youu must make 96734 proud!!! trying to hold my ground in the 96746!!LOL


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 29, 2009)

the clones that kkday got ripped were from the the last 2 pictures. these 2 plants got mixed up when they were keikis, so one is the mango the other is the Big Bud. they are 5 days apart and I used the fishing weights to train them to keep low but that one monster has a mine of her own. mahalo for the aloha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like a cloning factory aunty!! gotta go back and do some work......take care aunty!!alohas!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome aunty


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is the upper half of an indica seed that I got from Haole.


----------



## kkday (Apr 30, 2009)

hey Aunty got one camera!!! Unreal I tell you!

Man I need my own place!!! I wanna grow indoors!!


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 30, 2009)

that's nice maligs808


----------



## scoutman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sup people? Glad to see Hawaii growing. I'm about to get something going. Medical smoker. Peace!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 30, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> This is the upper half of an indica seed that I got from Haole.


 wow maligs, looking ONO!!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 30, 2009)

scoutman said:


> Sup people? Glad to see Hawaii growing. I'm about to get something going. Medical smoker. Peace!


 aloha brudda, good to have you onboard. better get them in the dirt or water soon, we're up to 13 hours of light now. what you gonna grow?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

eh aunty, I had one haze plant going and was budding but when I flew to Oahu and I came back, the plant was all damage like nute burn....I cut the hedges before my trip and was wondering if all the leaves on the ground gave em N overdose.....anyways I yanked it waaaay early, had no choice. I just finished drying it and I toke couple tokes.....I stay all LIT right now....and was nowhere near close to being mature....I'll try to post a pic of the budaloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

here you go...like I said ....was waaay to early...I can imagine what the high would be like if it was mature!!! Guitar Hero..........


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 30, 2009)

sweet looking even thought, yea! how tall was she? sick .Just did a load too. listening to some sweet Hawaiian music, same, same.LOL!! wishing I had a special lollie-pop!!,LOL> How long did your goodies last you? lucky 'oe!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

ate em all that night!!LOL this haze was actually short. I guess I planted liitle to early but it didn't stretch while flowering?! Oh well, I have another one growing that I planted same time and its TALL...female too haze.....but get PURPLE inside the buds I go take one pic later.....tall and skinny like a typical haze....little buds here and there....nothing impressive....all kind different phenos?! aloha!!still LIT too >>>>hahaha..loving it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

very cerebral high......I like do something now!!! no couchlock at all!! I love sativas!maybe I go play the ukulele to the ladys in the garden...they love that!!....Jah bless


----------



## kkday (Apr 30, 2009)

i love the up highs!!! i work on my truck when i smoke a good sativa but just a cuple puffs here and there so that i dont zone out. peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

day 1 of outdoor clones......with humidity domes so far so good!!.......


----------



## kkday (May 1, 2009)

heres some random pics
THE FIRST!





THE OLD!





THE NEW!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

sweet pics kk!!!


----------



## maligs808 (May 1, 2009)

Fucking sick kk!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

aloha!! I get one journal that I just put up under....grow journals. LOL anyways please drop by and give some alohas!!!mahalo gang!!all comments welcome there....good or bad


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

in other words....subscribe please


----------



## craca102 (May 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you live upcountry craca?


Mayb. 

High elevation does wonders for certain strains. 3000+ is where its at.

its hard to take pics when I only visit my girls at night. Need to get some shots during the day. Can't wait to have a little harvest right at the beginning of summer. Now that's gonna be nice!!


Kkday, fuckin sick Yoti!!! You do straight front axel swaps on those 90's Toyota with the IFS?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (May 1, 2009)

Aloha I need to trim some of my plants they are getting huge but I will have about 20 clones that I don't need and I would hate to see them go to the compost pile anyone want them there are a few different strains all are a great smoke. I mostly do indoors but most can go outside to. these will be small from the bottom of my girls going to the flower room but i have always had an easy time cloning all of them. 

strains are-
noahs ark- mine i crossed cali orange w/ skunk i had makes a killer tight bud 
skunk 1 from nirvana 
thai skunk from attitude
hawaiian skunk from attitude 

pics follow strains these are not the ones I'm cutting they are flowering pics instead sorry I don't have a pic of the Hawaiian skunk yet. 

Pm me and ill cut what you need 

Aloha Hawaiian kind


----------



## The Latent Image (May 1, 2009)

New grower and learning more everyday. The pics are from my G13 seeds. Topped one to check out the results. Should I top the other two, they are 14" tall? Another thing, when should I change the light to flower so that I can sex them?


----------



## RandomKindness (May 1, 2009)

Aloha Hawaiian Kind,

check you PM's!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 1, 2009)

The Latent Image said:


> New grower and learning more everyday. The pics are from my G13 seeds. Topped one to check out the results. Should I top the other two, they are 14" tall? Another thing, when should I change the light to flower so that I can sex them?


aloha!!

no need sex em, i can tell you right now the two on the outside are males and the inside one is female 

hehehehe nah im jokin, of course im unsure but i have a good feeling about it 

topping would be good if you were going to continue to veg them, other options are LST/Supercropping.

You switch to flower depending on how big your plants are and how strong your light is, if you have a weak light then you should switch to 12/12 earlier than a 1000w HPS 

p.s. those plants look very happy, great job!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

I didn't know you was a comedian Randomthat was pretty funny


----------



## kkday (May 2, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Mayb.
> 
> High elevation does wonders for certain strains. 3000+ is where its at.
> 
> ...


Yup I do, I do any kine.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

just wanted to bump the thread and ramble....sativas tend to do that but anyways I was having problems with burning some seedlings under floro lights and I was thinking this cannot be?! but then I figured ouy what I was doing wrong.....what I was doing was watering the seedlings with lights on and I was letting droplets form on the leaves and not shaking the droplets off.....so the droplets was actuallly magnifying the intensity of the lights!! something I should have known.....but anyways my seedlings are doing fine and I hope to have such a big harvest, that I might need help with the harvest!! LOL... requirements for job include being physically fit to hike mountains and not have carpal tunnel syndrome....LOL  such a beautiful day in Hawai'i Nei  JAh...


----------



## maligs808 (May 3, 2009)

That is why I foliar feed my plants right before sunrise or right after sunset. The heat from the sun where I live gets intense.


----------



## doctorD (May 3, 2009)

The Latent Image said:


> New grower and learning more everyday. The pics are from my G13 seeds. Topped one to check out the results. Should I top the other two, they are 14" tall? Another thing, when should I change the light to flower so that I can sex them?


Ya really dont need to change the light. 
After a month or so a seedling will show signs of sex even in 24hr light. If your in a hurry you can do it after a foot or so of growth. If you want you can take the cuttings and put them in a rooting medium and under 12 hours after about a week and a half you will see the sex. If you kept track of whats whats you will have bigger parents you can flower and now you know the sex. Just toss all the males and keep the clones in 12hr they will be small but will finish a few weeks before the parents and now you kinda have a guide as to when to harvest. 
Now you can decide if you want to let the bigger ones go another week or two longer (and you will everyone harvests to early when they are startiong out) Sorry im rambling hope this helps


----------



## RandomKindness (May 3, 2009)

I just started a compost tea brew, here is the mix:

1 cup EarthWorm Castings
4 TBS Unsulphered Black Strap Molasses
1/2 cup High N Mexican Bat Guano
4 tbs seaweed extract(for trace minerals)

I dissolve chlorine out of the water by aerating it for 1 hour before adding ingredients

I will let this steep 1-2 days depending on how I feel

this is a compost tea which is different than other teas like nutrient teas,

quote by RiverRat:
"Compost teas contain few nutrients, but are teeming with microbes, fungi, bacteria, etc. And are used to "feed the soil" and the micro-critters in the soil. These micro-critters break down nutrients and make them more available to the plants."

quote by Von:

=======================================================================

What is a Compost Tea?

A Compost tea is an aerobically-brewed liquid extract made from quality microbial foods. When a tea is brewed correctly, it contains only beneficial organisms and nutrients that are essential for the soil and plants well being. Since MJ is normally a nutrient hog this is one of the most effective delivery systems available to us. It can be applied in several ways. I will address this later in the article.

Benefits of using an aerobically brewed tea are:

1. It improves soil structure.

2. It helps aid in retention of nutrients.

3. Aids in the cycling of nutrients into available forms.

4. Reduces plant stress due to environmental conditions.

5. Disease organisms are displaced by the good organisms contained in the
tea.

6. Has the ability to break down compacted soils with repeated uses.

7. Prevents anaerobic (bad bacteria) organisms from gaining a foot hold in
your soil.

8. Compost tea replaces micro-biology back into the soil that we have
removed because of our over-development and chemical applied
nutrient and herbicides.

9. When applied as a foliar spray it covers the plant surfaces and prevents
harmful material from reaching the plant, including disease organisms. It
will increase the time the stoma are open and allow foliar nutrients to
be absorbed into the leaves.


10. When applied to the soil, it will improve the soil structure, increase
nutrient uptake, break down pollutants and reduces water use.

What is needed to make a Compost Tea?

Compost tea is made with different ingredients, depending on your brewing method and ingredients available to you. Minerals, food sources, and humic acids are added to sustain the growing population of micro-organisms.
A quick over view of the materials:

Seaweed- Supplies all the extra trace elements. Seaweed can contain up to 70 trace elements and lots of growth hormones. Seaweed is a beneficial fungal food source for soil microbes. I prefer to use liquid seaweed.

Compost- this supplies most of the beneficial aerobic organisms (the good guys) and soluble nutrients. Worm castings are your best bet here. Guanos and manures fall into this category. You can either use them separate or together.

Unsulphered Molasses- this feeds and breeds the aerobic bacteria. Sugar products are mostly carbon which is what the micro-herd consume quickly. To extend the life of your tea, add a little more molasses. Besides feeding the micro-herd, molasses supplies a good amount of minerals also. Sulfur being one of them which acts as a natural fungicide. Molasses is also a natural deodorizer for your tea. For a more fungal tea add less molasses to your aerobic tea. You can use more complex sugars, starches and carbohydrates like seaweed, rotten fruit, soy sauce or other fungal foods. Molasses substitutes are brown sugar and corn syrup.

Alfalfa meal, corn meal, cattle food, horse feed and fish feed- these will supply extra proteins and bacteria. Corn meal is a natural fungicide and supplies food for the beneficial fungi in the soil.
Good old garden soil is an excellent free bio-stimulant- Garden soils are full of beneficial aerobic bacteria, fungi and other great microbes. An even better one would be Forest soil, sometimes known as Forest humus.


You can expect different microbial population levels in your tea based on weather, climate, temperature, seasons, etc. In the summertime you can expect your teas to brew faster and get to your optimal microbial levels faster than in cooler fall weather. Also tea odors, color, and foaminess on top of the tea, will vary based on temperatures too.

============================================================================

I can take pictures of the process if anyone is interested!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 3, 2009)

I "try" to grow 100% organic because I am growing medicinally and I want the cleanest product for whomever consumes it, if you are going to grow organic I highly urge folks to go 100% organic; otherwise the benefits that organic gardening provides may be having no positive affect because the0 salt chemicals mostly kill off the good guys in your soil


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

Interested.....pictures please


----------



## 808dank (May 4, 2009)

Just thought I would post a picture or two...started the harvest. This is the first of the grape skunk to be cut


----------



## Angus (May 4, 2009)

Looks like some killer!


----------



## Tunda (May 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any useful outdoor cloning tips?


----------



## RandomKindness (May 4, 2009)

Tunda there has been a few posts about outdoor cloning in the last couple of pages on this thread, check em out!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

thanks random.....I'll update pics today of clones or people can check out my journal also.....pics in there....alohas!!


----------



## maligs808 (May 4, 2009)

Here's about an oz of an indicia ready to be cured. It looks yummy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

I see you have the curing jars in the background.....nice buds maligs!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 4, 2009)

The Latent Image said:


> New grower and learning more everyday. The pics are from my G13 seeds. Topped one to check out the results. Should I top the other two, they are 14" tall? Another thing, when should I change the light to flower so that I can sex them?


here is an easy way to sex your seedlings. If you do dixi cups for your starters, that's perfect for this. I promise within 3 weeks they will all show there sex. But say you don't have three weeks time to sit around wait. Just throw your seedlings into 12-12 lighting. But after time you get a pretty good idea who's who by just looking at the plant itself, as 'Random' with your pic.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 4, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> I "try" to grow 100% organic because I am growing medicinally and I want the cleanest product for whomever consumes it, if you are going to grow organic I highly urge folks to go 100% organic; otherwise the benefits that organic gardening provides may be having no positive affect because the0 salt chemicals mostly kill off the good guys in your soil


'Random', this is soooo true. People need to come to grips with that shit! Nothing worse than seeing a beautiful plant be wasted by using things like 'MG',or 'Super Thrive', on it! I wish everybody here could sample a clone that were grown side by side of the same strain. But plant being organic, and the other synthetic . They will both look very similar,but that is were it ends! Doesn't smoke the same, doesn't taste the same. On top of all that, it doesn't burn good either! Ash tends to be black rather than grey. Nah, in my opinion organic is the way to go(grow)!
I admit, I grow them both ways though. With Guerilla ops you need chemicals, this I learned to hard way. But if you're in your element ,and in a perfect world situation....organic is da way!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

Looks like get Kona winds today......all haze here in Kauai......plants and weather!!! ALOHAS!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Looks like get Kona winds today......all haze here in Kauai......plants and weather!!! ALOHAS!


huh, Konas? I haven't been outside yet. But looking out my window I see blue sky. Normally grey skies in Puna means Kona Winds. Let me get outside and check...


----------



## craca102 (May 4, 2009)

Lovely Harvests there guys. 

Love the AWS scale in the background Maligs.

Got me one of those also. Up to 100 grams and it was only $20 with shipping from amazon. Couldn't go wrong!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wanted to show us growers here some love and give a outdoor clone demo
> 
> 
> pic 1: plant
> ...


 

here's an update of outdoor clones.....as you can see, there's allready new growth  JAh


----------



## Tunda (May 4, 2009)

I get one question on da seasons here in da islands when Is long season and when is short? And when is best months to plant? Used to grow indoor for a fee years and just started an outdoor grow recently with some clones I came across.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

get many seasons in HI..growing is year round.. Long season usually starts in April and short season is usually started in Nov. but it varies....you can get harvests in HI year round...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

Ohh by the way....if planting during short season, sativas are the way to go!!


----------



## Tunda (May 4, 2009)

I knew about the year round growing just used to hate when a plant wouldbe a few weeks from harvest then long season would revert it to veg


----------



## lehua96734 (May 4, 2009)

aloha all. just got back from kayaking around the Mokus, what a great day, stopped and burned one for Akua. the vog is a bummer.nice job maligs, looking choise!
Wow, Random you are the man, again! what a wealth of information. Mahalo.
One thing, do you steep the tea on the stove over night? I have just been using an air stone but bubbling it for 3 days. do you strain it out before you add it to you grow?
Mahalo , aloha aunty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

if you like make some awesome tea aunty, its going cost you but its worth it....invest in a perculator ..I think that's what it's called....the kind for making cappucinos and stuff.....or you can just go the normal route and steep in a bucket for a few days!! I go burn one for Akua too!!! alohas!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 4, 2009)

Alohas,

i've sent a PRIVATE message to all the regulars on this thread and people we've met thru ASA and the 4/20POTluck, please keep that message private and reply back to me in PM!

this is the list of people i have sent the PM to:

Puna Bud
craca102
budy budman
celtic vixen
808dank
lehua96734
kkday
maligs808
grassified
hawaiian kind
jusrushfc
sheckster
the latent image
cheshireplant
doctorD
DrAnderson
mauichronic808
nysurf
boyhaolebigislandbuds
gone808fishing
grow some
mauwwee wowwee
pakalolo808

if your name is not on that list please post here and you may get pm'ed!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 4, 2009)

one day old tea :O!


----------



## maligs808 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks again haole for that bubble. The stuff is amazing. How you liking that indica?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (May 5, 2009)

Random That bucket of tea looks like something from my camping trip bathroom. KK, nightstalker and Aunty Im cutting some clones tomorrow if your in town hit me up in the AM but I'll be around all day. 

Aloha HK


----------



## Tunda (May 5, 2009)

Just wondering if u guys know if da puna budder strain is autoflowering because my buddy has some and he said they won't go back to veg was hoping one of u guys knew somethin of this strain . Plus he gave me some puna seeds can't wait to germ them much mahaloz for all da advice


----------



## Sheckster (May 5, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Just wondering if u guys know if da puna budder strain is autoflowering because my buddy has some and he said they won't go back to veg was hoping one of u guys knew somethin of this strain . Plus he gave me some puna seeds can't wait to germ them much mahaloz for all da advice


If you put your plants out before April 1st then they will probably flower regardless especially if they are indica dominant.. My last short season plants (bubba pre-9 were put out to flower on April 5th....  

You should probably be feeding those ladies with bloom products


----------



## Sheckster (May 5, 2009)

Bubble is best!!!


----------



## craca102 (May 5, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Bubble is best!!!



Now that looks tasty!!! Mmmmm, hash!!!


----------



## maligs808 (May 5, 2009)

Here are some pics of what I've got going so far. Thanks again Haole for the SSH clones.


----------



## jusrushfc (May 5, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Bubble is best!!!


...I lit up that sample of that bubble yesterday and yes, its the best! So little can go a long, long way......I showed to a friend and right away, before i could say anything, he said "Bro, this is Buddahas Earwax!! this is the shit, where did you get this from??!" I was ROTFL. hahha.. he also said that i should be ready for a long night and he was damn right...


----------



## Tunda (May 6, 2009)

That strain sounds killaz bu where do I order those seeds from?


----------



## godsgarden (May 6, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Here are some pics of what I've got going so far. Thanks again Haole for the SSH clones.


nice hawaiian crop. gettin rdy forda long season. gorilla guru productions unfolding this year, check out my thread inda upcoming weeks/months
 gettin all Naahhhtz onda aina


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 6, 2009)

what island hawaiian?


----------



## godsgarden (May 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what island hawaiian?


 Oahu my bradah. been growing for a few years. got me some good strains and some good expectations. got some ducksfoot and some hawaii 5-0 Diesel cross my friend created gunna be all organic ferts and soil bat mexican bat guano & jamaican for flowering . gunna document the grow. stoked to see plenty hawaiians up on hea. 
wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Tunda (May 6, 2009)

I stay Oahu to just got back into growing my friend hooked me up with some whitewidow x bigbud clones and they are looking nice outdoor. I going try put pics up soon


----------



## lehua96734 (May 6, 2009)

welcome to the site Bruddas. good to have more Hawai'i growers on board. sounds like you guys got some good shit going, good luck, aloha aunty


----------



## godsgarden (May 7, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> welcome to the site Bruddas. good to have more Hawai'i growers on board. sounds like you guys got some good shit going, good luck, aloha aunty


 Thanks for the warm welcome. Glad we got a Hawaii crew up on RIU
stoked we got 147 pages on this thread. gunna be fun clickin through it all


----------



## RandomKindness (May 7, 2009)

godsgarden said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. Glad we got a Hawaii crew up on RIU
> stoked we got 147 pages on this thread. gunna be fun clickin through it all


change your posts on page to maximum, i think its 50. you can do this in user cp


----------



## maligs808 (May 7, 2009)

Welcome new guys. You are gonna love this thread!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> change your posts on page to maximum, i think its 50. you can do this in user cp


thx hawaiian!! some of us is computer illiterate.....like me alohas


----------



## Tunda (May 7, 2009)

Soo much aloha I love this place mo bettah den overgrow.org only had couple hawaiians On there. I was a member of a few years back was bummed when I found it shut down. Then I found this place and I think I going fit right in


----------



## godsgarden (May 7, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> change your posts on page to maximum, i think its 50. you can do this in user cp


 Thanks a lot for the tip. gunna save me choke time. 
Yea i was on overgrow as well before it got shut down. i frequented the hawaii threads, gardenofeden was my name.
anyway plenty aloha spirit up on here. keep it up ma bradahs and sistas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

yeah braddahs...this the place to be if you from HI....found this place by accident and I seen the aloha spirit......thats pretty rare nowadays!! laters hawaiians!! overgrow the Aina!!keep HI green.........


----------



## scoutman (May 7, 2009)

The beans are in. Plan on hydro setup. 600HPS.


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 7, 2009)

i don't know man, indoor in hawaii is too expensive.
but i'm cheap


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 7, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> i don't know man, indoor in hawaii is too expensive.
> but i'm cheap


growing indoors during summer season is rediculous man! ive already got my holes dug  planting this weekend? maybe 2 weekends from now


----------



## scoutman (May 7, 2009)

I'm good to go. Hope its coo to post sum stuff here this being an outdoor thread. Peace!


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 8, 2009)

hey guys and gals, i got a question

i am getting my official card next week, (all i have had was my doctor's recommendation), and i was wondering on how you other med growers display it.

i was going to enlarge it and post it by each plant, what do you peeps do?


----------



## Sheckster (May 8, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> hey guys and gals, i got a question
> 
> i am getting my official card next week, (all i have had was my doctor's recommendation), and i was wondering on how you other med growers display it.
> 
> i was going to enlarge it and post it by each plant, what do you peeps do?



I would post a copy of your blue card in the grow area.. It isn't necessary to put one on each plant unless there is more than one med patient and you need to distinguish who owns what plant....

Also not a bad idea to post a copy if you have gates leading to your backyard..
Also if your plants are within range of your power meter, post one there just in case you get a HECO meter reader that isn't cool...

Sheck


----------



## maligs808 (May 8, 2009)

The Aloha Spirit in this thread is fucking mean. You guys are going to feel right at home.


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 8, 2009)

thanks sheckster


----------



## Tunda (May 9, 2009)

anybody know of good strains from nirvana? i had good results with the bubblicious awhile back but i like try something new this round. was lookin at the aurora indica or the blue mystic. And i like know where they got their maui wowie from. cuz if its da real deal im down for some.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

bro....you wanna try something new.....try get your hands on some subcool strains....I think you can get seeds from breedbay....never hear anybody on this thread growing some....I would try myself but I stay stocked on seeds right now *thanks maligs808* and I get alot going right now just a thought.....If you like split the tab, PM me brah....


----------



## Sheckster (May 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bro....you wanna try something new.....try get your hands on some subcool strains....I think you can get seeds from breedbay....never hear anybody on this thread growing some....I would try myself but I stay stocked on seeds right now *thanks maligs808* and I get alot going right now just a thought.....If you like split the tab, PM me brah....


I'm growing 
*Subcool* Deep Purple..... 
*Swerve's* SFV OG and Bubba S1
*Tropical Seeds* Purple Pakistan x Nepal
*Barney's Farm* Bleu Cheese
*Legends* Afghan
& my own breeding project....
_Abusive Cut OG Kush x Black Domina_  
A bug resistant, tightly internoded beauty that retained all the tasty elements of OG and the resilience of Black Domina !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

nice sheck.....most of use seem to use nirvana and attitude good to see other stocK!! hopefully, it will reach my shores......maybe with your help alohas!!


----------



## maxswellsc (May 9, 2009)

YA DR. G! I was inspired by your grow so I have decided to head OUTDOORS. It is also a lot cheaper. i have found a prime spot to put a couple grow bags not too far from my house. I will be coming to you for advice soo be ready! First thing is it better to leave the bag above ground or should i bury half of it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

hey thanks bro!! I would personally leave above ground so you can move em around....for now anyway....the season is still young goodluck bro.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

one day I'm gonna need your advice too with the indoors.....your set-up is A+ brah....mahalos for the kind words....


----------



## Tunda (May 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody went try mix water crystals in the soil so noneed water so much. I had mix responses on this a couple years back couple ppl said it werkd while someone else told me it affects the taste. Not much rain lately would hate to bring some up da mountain and they dry out within couple days.


----------



## Greyskull (May 9, 2009)

i have seen those soil crystals... http://www.soilmoist.com/index.php
i don't know if I would use that stuff for food or smoke crops myself...


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 9, 2009)

whens the latest you guys have started some seeds


----------



## t0k3s (May 9, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> whens the latest you guys have started some seeds


latest for a normal cycle i have started ,was in late June early July no later then that and it was a smaller yield,but if you have really dense buds it can make up for some of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

^^ sounds right to me.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

you live in HI before tokes??


----------



## lehua96734 (May 9, 2009)

hey Dr.G. love your new picture. thunda, kkday uses the cyrstals in his mix, gets them from Lowes. he swears by them for those mountain grows, last well over 8 days. hey, welcome abourd also. good to have some more Aloha spread around. Hey you guys read about the brother on the outer island was getting ripped and he shot the dude? Bad scene for the legal people. Auwe, guns and weed, but if was my grow, the damn dog better earn his meal ticket, thats what I say, set the Rottie on him!! okay, gonna burn again, aloha for now , auntys out.


----------



## RandomKindness (May 9, 2009)

yea aunty! that happened in ocean view, i used to live there !


----------



## Hawaiian kind (May 10, 2009)

So what anyone like using a vaporizer? DR A let me barrow one tonight and being I was sobber and feeling worked I gave it a try. The thing is at first I wanted to not like it as I like to burn one as appose to any thing else, but I was taken by surprise by this thing. I didnt smoke it until I tasted popcorn but only took like two pulls from it and put new in I like the taste it had and it lost it fast thats why i like a . Doc told me to grind it but by the second one i just ended up putting a little bud in there. After About four I was enjoying it, but When I took it out I used my scope and the tricombs where still there. I rolled it up for a mooring burn to see if any thing is left but over all I like this thing. To bad you couldn't build it looks cheap but cool little thing and great for people who don't smoke or cain't. Worked great thanks a bunch Doc!! Aloha HK


----------



## maligs808 (May 10, 2009)

I start seeds year round. No reason not to. We live in Hawaii! I fucking love it.


----------



## Tunda (May 10, 2009)

8 days hmmm... I'd like to put enough so it last atleast week and a half. I going have to add plenty perlite so no get root rot. For da mountain growers what kind soil is good? I had good results with miracle grow moisture control I just used to add worm castings perlite bone meal, blood meal and dolomite lime and they did fine. Now I stay trying some black gold the one with da coco coir. Much mahaloz for da warm welcome . Jus another braddah trying for burn for free in paradise.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2009)

that is good, the black gold. I use that and I have no probs with it. get the coco too, even better. put some lime if you stay guerilla growing for keep the ph in check......not necessary though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2009)

mountain growers.....I like that!! overgrow the aina cuz, lets put HI back on the map!! Nor-Cal is kicking our ass right now, No reason we shouldn't be up at the top too....alohas


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 10, 2009)

if i just take some wood and paint on my medmj reg #, and post them by the plants, that should be good right?


----------



## anherbman (May 10, 2009)

Anherbman wants a private message. Cheers


----------



## godsgarden (May 10, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> if i just take some wood and paint on my medmj reg #, and post them by the plants, that should be good right?


YEA that should be fine. if your plants are seperated which supposedly theyre to all be together just tape ur number onda pots and ur set


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 10, 2009)

godsgarden said:


> YEA that should be fine. if your plants are seperated which supposedly theyre to all be together just tape ur number onda pots and ur set


they are supposed to be close to each other?


----------



## Sheckster (May 10, 2009)

PHog Kush at 9 weeks.. 
It's 37" tall.. 
Looks to be an easy trim


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 10, 2009)

here is the video i made for 4/20 but just got it to upload now

enjoy

http://sharing.theflip.com/session/86b75e12337f0379f0f4054b058497fa/video/4076060


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2009)

nice cheshire like the soundtrack too


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (May 10, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Thanks again haole for that bubble. The stuff is amazing. How you liking that indica?


 
You weren't kidding when you said it was sleepy time ganja!!! Me and my girl were lit! Glad you liked the hash, a little of that on your indy, and good night Haole!

Great looking plants everyone!!!! And thanks for all the info!


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 10, 2009)

boyHaoleBigIslandBuds said:


> You weren't kidding when you said it was sleepy time ganja!!! Me and my girl were lit! Glad you liked the hash, a little of that on your indy, and good night Haole!
> 
> Great looking plants everyone!!!! And thanks for all the info!



i got sleepy time ganja too, i am over it.
excited about the next harvest, back to sativas and one 50-50.
i don't get shit done with the sleepy shit


----------



## craca102 (May 11, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> PHog Kush at 9 weeks..
> It's 37" tall..
> Looks to be an easy trim


Hell yeh thats an easy trim lol

The strain sound dang good and looks the same also. That from clone?


----------



## godsgarden (May 11, 2009)

Got to crunk last night @ my friends. forgot to post em. heres some pics ofda crop. one shot of budding plant from earlier this year
duckfoot dwarf strain aint to hard to distinguish between the others.
ALL PLANTS GROWN FOR MEDICAL PURPOSES AND I HAVE ALL MY PAPERWORK AND ABIDE BY THE LAWS. 
Aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (May 12, 2009)

sweet stuff, my dear. looking choise.


----------



## godsgarden (May 12, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> sweet stuff, my dear. looking choise.


 thanks aunty!!!


----------



## The Latent Image (May 13, 2009)

Check out the Hydro-clone kit on ASA website. This might be easier to make my clones. Medical paients take note of the clone special.

WWW.Honoluluasa.org


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

hopefully ASA expands and comes out to the outer islands.....


----------



## Tunda (May 13, 2009)

What kind soil is good for summa time? I been not adding perlite cuz soil was drying too fast. Couple seedlings went die from drying out. Maybe I should add some peat moss to da mix.bought couple other plants from da plant store just to help disguise and I can get free veggies out of it.


----------



## elite808edge (May 13, 2009)

sup hawaii growers ....jes givin up some free seeds if yall wanna try some p.m me ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

I like you signature.....so true. as far as soil, get lotta options.. I was gonnna go with pro-mix for my guerilla grow...was gonna amend with some coco coir among other things


----------



## Sheckster (May 13, 2009)

Tunda said:


> What kind soil is good for summa time? I been not adding perlite cuz soil was drying too fast. Couple seedlings went die from drying out. Maybe I should add some peat moss to da mix.bought couple other plants from da plant store just to help disguise and I can get free veggies out of it.


*
I go with a soil mixture in 4 parts*:
*1 part* Coco Coir
*1 part* Ocean Forest Soil
*1 part* Perlite
*1 part* Recycled Soil (of this recipe)

I would discourage using Peat Moss as it tends to steal Calcium and Magnesium from the soil, then it reacts with them and turns the soil acidic... 
_*PH*- If you have a high alkaline soil, then go with peat moss to counter, if you have high acid, lime!!....
_
Also the Perlite helps retain water... so you want to use it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

if you use the fox farms, its pretty hot...so be careful if adding nutes....also doesn't fox farms have, among other things, peat in its ingredients?


----------



## Tunda (May 13, 2009)

I was using the black gold with the coco for the seedlings but now I stay using Gardner and bloom potting soil they both work fine but the g n b is cheaper. I used to use miracle grow moisture control a few years back and with good results. This run I'm looking to do all organic I like em taste Ono . What kind ferts do u guys use outdoor? I need info on some that don't attract animals.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

just wanted to share some news.....had one green harvest this weekend in Kauai and alll they got was a measly 75 plants!! LOL what a joke!! waste of money!! get the iceheads man!! wasssup with that!!alohas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

for anyone whos interested in the article, go to www.kauaiworld.com thats the Kauai newspaper aloha and mahalos


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

they conveniently left out the part where they fucked up.......figures


----------



## Sheckster (May 13, 2009)

Never had a problem with the Ocean Forest.. Sure its full of moss but the mix tends to balance out pH-wise.. 
I hope to find something better to replace it in my soil equation but since I am getting incredible results, I don't see any urgency in changing soon..

I do add CalMag as the use of coco has changed up some of the nute balances...

Some pics below of Pre-98 Bubba, the larger one is about 6 weeks and the other is about 4 weeks.. two very healthy plants!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

I use ocean forest too  also try other stuff so I have first hand experience of products alohas!! nice pics by the way!

edit: I was re-reading this and it kinda came off as cocky.....that wasn't my intentions....SORRY


----------



## elite808edge (May 14, 2009)

all free bee seeds are all gone only had a few to give out ....to all the peeps dats gettin them, keep them plants healthy and youll be rewarded ... let me know how it turns out ....i'll be having more free bee's soon 2 weeks or so ..


----------



## godsgarden (May 14, 2009)

elite808edge said:


> all free bee seeds are all gone only had a few to give out ....to all the peeps dats gettin them, keep them plants healthy and youll be rewarded ... let me know how it turns out ....i'll be having more free bee's soon 2 weeks or so ..


 nice to see the aloha spirit present onda hawaii growers thread....keep it up everyone 
a hui ho


----------



## lehua96734 (May 14, 2009)

checking in and sending out good aloha vibes to all. burning one for Akua, sweet. hey Ro. how's the island? what a waste that green harvest, what a joke.
I guess everybody is busy with their little projects, haven't seen alot of folks up lately. hope it's all good. aloha for now, aunty


----------



## godsgarden (May 14, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> checking in and sending out good aloha vibes to all. burning one for Akua, sweet. hey Ro. how's the island? what a waste that green harvest, what a joke.
> I guess everybody is busy with their little projects, haven't seen alot of folks up lately. hope it's all good. aloha for now, aunty


 its all good on this side aunty
hey i posted some pics so how about some other bradahs and sistahs show me what you got. i like see
be safe all you guerilla growers. i was hiking today spocking spots and dayummm huge boars. i recommend bring one pig knife incase like make one luau
cheeeheee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> checking in and sending out good aloha vibes to all. burning one for Akua, sweet. hey Ro. how's the island? what a waste that green harvest, what a joke.
> I guess everybody is busy with their little projects, haven't seen alot of folks up lately. hope it's all good. aloha for now, aunty


 
BIG WASTE aunty  ahhh, lose money!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2009)

godsgarden, wassup bro....check out my journal....get some pics in there...I no like double post pics too much aloha braddah!!


----------



## godsgarden (May 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> godsgarden, wassup bro....check out my journal....get some pics in there...I no like double post pics too much aloha braddah!!


 garentee i gon stop by right now


----------



## RandomKindness (May 15, 2009)

ive been using a peat-based soilless mix for a few years, but am going to stop due to peat coming from irreplaceable bogs that house endangered species

i like peat because it does hold nutrients, and ive never had a problem with CaMg but i always feed epsom and eggshells(pulverized) anyway


----------



## Greyskull (May 15, 2009)

coco is where its at

just mt 2 cents


----------



## Tunda (May 15, 2009)

brah that sux that green harvest still stay around. all kine ppl around here hanging themselves, losing it. and they still get green harvest . they should use that money for catch da ice guys. brah im all sick already found another one of my cousins just got on that sheit recently .already lost soo much weight she dont even look like herself. This island is jacked i think i might have to move big island soon.


----------



## Greyskull (May 15, 2009)

ice is soooo horrible

green harvest needs to OPEN THEIR EYES


----------



## Sheckster (May 15, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> ice is soooo horrible
> 
> green harvest needs to OPEN THEIR EYES



It's not really about what is worst...
I think they just go after what is easier....
*
I'm sure the same pattern with the DEA and co-ops in California is followed here

With Marijuana confiscation*- 
1) Not much risk in busting... 
2) easy pickings
3) rarely weapons are involved

*With Ice*
1) Risk of getting shot by an icehead 
2) Difficult because you have to do surveillance on druggies that stay up all night and they display irrational behavior
3) Weapons will probably be involved since iceheads are paranoid from staying up for days


----------



## doctorD (May 16, 2009)

Like dog says..."keep off the ice"


----------



## The Latent Image (May 17, 2009)

Here's some pics of my first season. The G13's finally showed sex and had to kill 1 out of 3. Back into veg. Pulled some clones and hoping to keep the strain going. Has anyone ever had the G13? I've never had it before. Let me know.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

hi...is that g13labs or G13 the strain?


----------



## Tunda (May 17, 2009)

My cousin is in bad shape cuz da ice. She left my uncles house today and after that I couldn't find my car keys. I hope she ain't that deep into it yet that she will steal from her own blood. She was In full denial . Kills me to watch my ohana go downhill and nuttin I can do to stop them. It just trips me out cuz we was raised around it all our life and seen it ruin many families even our own and she still did it. Soo bummed and dissapointed. I jus going burn one and not let it get to me. Sorry had to vent


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

sorry to hear tunda.. I know the routine oh so well.


----------



## maligs808 (May 18, 2009)

I've been having trouble with these really tiny caterpillars. They don't grow more then an inch long and are skinny. I've tried using Safer's Liquid Insect Soap but that doesn't seem to be working. Anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3Phase (May 18, 2009)

i been reading and absorbing this thread for a bit. very inspirational, thanks.
i'm new to this, so if i start showing my ass(ignorance), don't smack me too hard upside da head, please.

what effect will the salt spray have on the buds if i plant close to the water? say like 500 feet away. it is sheltered by other shrubs and not in the direct wind.

-3Phase


----------



## lehua96734 (May 18, 2009)

3phase, that is a question I have not seen on this thread, thanks for asking it. maybe we can get "randomacts" or some of the other gurus we have on the Hawaii thread to give it a try.
hey trunda, feel your pain. my niece was on that shit, riped us off pretty good. got my jade ring, her mothers hawaiian bracelets, wedding ring, my fathers ovation guitar, his wedding ring and abunch of other shit. lucky my cousin was a cop and he traced where she had pond it and we got some of the stuff back but not all. same thing grew up seen the damage it does, but the pull was to strong. she is clean now, thank God. only burns weed. but she says after 7 years it is still a struggle everyday. can't even look at a ice pipe.


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 18, 2009)

it isn't so bad the salt air, but wind plus salt air can be tuff
i am about 600 ft from the water on the windward side and it isn't so bad.


----------



## lehua96734 (May 19, 2009)

okay, Dr. greenhorn asked me to post some shots of my garden. here they are. some of the babies, the J.V.s, the SSH ,Thai, Blueberry and my mystery Queen and her thick branches.


----------



## nightstalker (May 19, 2009)

Nice garden auntyc lehua. Gonna start mines as well. Thinking of doing some ak47, low ryder 2 or big bud.
I'm not sure what to start with yet. Anyone got any pure saliva clones I can buy?


----------



## Sheckster (May 20, 2009)

Nice Garden Aunty!
Lots of sativas you got there!!!!
A bunch of tasty flavors you will have!! Mmmm


----------



## 3Phase (May 20, 2009)

Hi Cheshireplant and lehua96734, thanks for your replies. Good to hear the salt hasn't been a problem. 

On the other hand, did you notice any improvement or positive differences by being close to the water?

thanks -3Phase


----------



## kkday (May 20, 2009)

Tunda said:


> 8 days hmmm... I'd like to put enough so it last atleast week and a half. I going have to add plenty perlite so no get root rot. For da mountain growers what kind soil is good? I had good results with miracle grow moisture control I just used to add worm castings perlite bone meal, blood meal and dolomite lime and they did fine. Now I stay trying some black gold the one with da coco coir. Much mahaloz for da warm welcome . Jus another braddah trying for burn for free in paradise.


Bra the 8 days was all I was willing to let her go now I have a male growing that hasent got any rain or water for 2 1/2 weeks and is still good. Use the crystals there is no taste left over at all. There the things in diapers that soak up the pee. The roots run threw them and actually search for the cuz they hold moisture and when the soil drys up your roots still have these jelly like crystals all over and the plant doesent wilt. This means less watering andyou trails will have time to over grow them self and that culd mean less stolen plants. Aloha 



Man I had to catch up on all those pages


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 20, 2009)

3Phase said:


> Hi Cheshireplant and lehua96734, thanks for your replies. Good to hear the salt hasn't been a problem.
> 
> On the other hand, did you notice any improvement or positive differences by being close to the water?
> 
> thanks -3Phase



really, i would rather be somewhere dryer and less windy.
can't think of any benefit to growing being close to the ocean.
oh wait, early sunrises for me, so long days, direct morning sun.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (May 20, 2009)

If you plant next to the ocean make sure the soil is not getting wet by the salt water. Raise the plant up so its above where the water might come up to and an ocean breeze is not that great when in flower as it tends to carry alot of moisture and salt builds up on the buds. just my 2 cents HK


----------



## maligs808 (May 20, 2009)

Nice aunty!


----------



## lehua96734 (May 20, 2009)

hey budy budman, eye in the sky in your area today. careful my dear. flying low. aloha


----------



## Killacrip (May 20, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey budy budman, eye in the sky in your area today. careful my dear. flying low. aloha


 
dude this island is covered with choppers down on the north shore i see at least one a day doing search pattrins ultra low to the ground.


----------



## nightstalker (May 21, 2009)

Really? I thought they went stop funding for the Marijuana Erradication program? Try going to: http://www.thc-ministry.org/
and on the left side see the "lowest law enfocement priority". Is that true that they starting to decriminalize it in the 808?


----------



## Sheckster (May 21, 2009)

Nightstalker that article refers to the Big Island... Also it hasn't stopped the choppers flying there..
I have heard that the funding for greenharvest will supposedly end on July 1st... Anyone hear this?

Seems as though they are flying all over Oahu today... 
Sad all the money that is going to waste so that these creeps can spy on their own citizens


----------



## Tunda (May 21, 2009)

What kine choppers they fly? I saw some coast guard ones up near the mountains a bunch of times today.getting low ova da neighborhoods to. Sad they concentrate on harmless growers. While all the other drugs are still going strong ruining families all over da islandz.


----------



## Greyskull (May 21, 2009)

bummer sorry...

hey good news not all bad today - the real deal CHEMDAWG D made it back into my hands today.
she's caused a lot of problems with some folks but man she is a wicked smoke to smoke.
hopefully i can get all 3 to root.... they came a long way.

aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (May 21, 2009)

hey greyskull, that is mean smoke! good luck, i pray for all wahines. i germed 3 widow skunk, 2 afghan special and 2 brains damage. all popped so praying for at least one wahine from each. i do love my indicas. aloha, aunty


----------



## Greyskull (May 21, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey greyskull, that is mean smoke! good luck, i pray for all wahines. i germed 3 widow skunk, 2 afghan special and 2 brains damage. all popped so praying for at least one wahine from each. i do love my indicas. aloha, aunty


ALOHA TO YOU!

i hope your beans are little girlies auntie

i cut unrooted cuts that need to put their roots on! theres so much BS around the plant, but its fucking AWESOME. Its soooo strong. And the taste is kill, too..... 

This girl needs to make it to the islands, too...


----------



## Sheckster (May 21, 2009)

Aunty if you like Indicas I can hook you up with a clone of pre98 Bubba from Swerve.... I'll put up a pic of it later tonite..

Sheck


----------



## doctorD (May 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. Im hoping someone can help me out. I lost my job the other day and thats fine but now I have to move in with a buddy and cant grow at his place so I have to get rid of a Haze plant that I have. It has about 30 days left till harvest. I'd hate to just through it out so I'm hoping to find a new home for it. If you have a home for it its all yours and if you felt like giving me a half ounce or something that would be great. im sure you will get 2 oz or more from the plant. just pm me and let me know if your interested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greyskull (May 22, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Aunty if you like Indicas I can hook you up with a clone of pre98 Bubba from Swerve.... I'll put up a pic of it later tonite..
> 
> Sheck


 
thats the one I had and somehow mislabeled and lost...

great GREAT plant
little low on the yeild pole compared to something like BBxNL but it is leaps and bounds better

its like comparing the beachs in texas to the beaches in hawaii....


----------



## Greyskull (May 22, 2009)

heres some snaps of that bubba....
great plant


----------



## Celtic Vixen (May 22, 2009)

Aloha Hawaii Growers,

I haven't been on in such a long time...lots of new folks...welcome. And of course it's nice to see all your great pics everyone. Aunty, what is that purple bush you have?

After having great success with clones for such a long time, I've run into some problems. Random loaned me a couple of books and the info really opened my eyes. Sterile scissors are key, fresh soil is key, just a wee bit of hydrogen peroxide to prevent mischief too. There is no substitute for information and experimentation.

Been doing some reading about the Hawaiian Hertitage Strains...time for a come back. This is one of the most natural places on the planet for world class sativa.

Budman and I have become guerilla growers out of necessity...we are scaling down. If I can get my stupid camera to work (could be user error though) I'll post some pics. Grow on!


----------



## Sheckster (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Greyskull....
I know this plant takes a bit longer to finish flowering but it is well worth the wait...
I had two distinctly different phenos, one more sativa dominant and the other indica dom.. I cloned the indica dom 

How are those Chem D clones holding up?

Man I love Chemdawg's genetics as it does wonders for my tummy pain... but growing it outdoors where I live would probably have the neighbors calling the fire department for haz mat spill as the stinky fuel smell would surely permeate the air.....


----------



## lehua96734 (May 22, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> heres some snaps of that bubba....
> great plant


 so pretty. sweet, the color of the leafs is mean!


----------



## lehua96734 (May 22, 2009)

hey CV good to see you back up on the site. kkday told me you guys have been super busy. becareful my dear.
gee, you don't recognize your own keiki. that's the Blueberry budy gave me. pretty yea. kkday says next week for that one so i started flushing today.
yea i have been using some peroxide also recenty. i use it in my water that i soak my seeds in when i germ.
have you germed any of the seeds i gave you? i did the 
"widow skunk","afghan special",and the"brain damage".
its good to have you back, aloha aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2009)

ALOHA EVERYONE!! nice pics aunty keep em coming.... hey greyskull, those pics is SICK!! grey.. when you make your way to the islands, make sure you hit me up!! I get some connections so if you willing, I can fly you up to kauai for a day or two so that you could help me with my indoor set-up and also to drop some of that mad knowledge you got!! seriously dude.... I'll make sure you are taken care of over here  you don't need to bring anything but your knowledge... yeah, I got an indoor set-up right now, but I want a REAL SET-UP!! so if you willing bro....let me know 

aunty, nice pics!! thx for the love.... had to take a small exodus...all is good though...

one more thing, I was never an advocate for the superferry but I kinda wish there was a way for the islands to be connected..... I have some awesome stuff going on right now and I just cut 50 clones of a supersick strain my friend has gaven me... It is purple right off the bat!!! also I got some duckfoot genetics I gotten a hold of and a bunch of other stuff.....and it seems no one other than myself that logs on RIU is residing in kauai....I gave a bunch of gifts to my kauaiian friends and I would really like to share with all of you great HI people also.........one day alohas and keep the HI thread alive and strong!! Imua!!!


----------



## 3Phase (May 22, 2009)

thanks for your time and advice cp & hk. am stoked to get these in the ground. just gotta be patient for a good root system first.

mahalo and have a good weekend all hawaii growers.

-3Phase





Cheshireplant said:


> really, i would rather be somewhere dryer and less windy.
> can't think of any benefit to growing being close to the ocean.
> oh wait, early sunrises for me, so long days, direct morning sun.





Hawaiian kind said:


> If you plant next to the ocean make sure the soil is not getting wet by the salt water. Raise the plant up so its above where the water might come up to and an ocean breeze is not that great when in flower as it tends to carry alot of moisture and salt builds up on the buds. just my 2 cents HK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

hey random, my friend, got any pics of what you got going on right now? very interested to see what kind of inventory you have at the current time

alohas


----------



## Tunda (May 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody in da islandz grew any good mango bud ? im looking for a mango strain, i remember back in the day when had plenty mango buds around. I havnt seen any in years and would like to get some info on a good strain cuz i like order some beans. I might just get da kc mango the descriptions sounds like something i would enjoy. aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

hey tunda...I think aunty lehua might be growing some mango....don't know if she still has it. maybe she can hook you up with a cutting


----------



## maligs808 (May 23, 2009)

Here's some herb i harvested last week. The one on the left is Puna Snow and the one on the right is Diesel. Thanks again Haole for the seeds.


----------



## maligs808 (May 23, 2009)

And here's what I still got going.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

awesome maligs!!


----------



## Tunda (May 23, 2009)

very nice maligs. I hope aunty still get that strain i miss da mango buds. I was wondering if anybody used a product called bokashi? it has em1 , molasses and a few other things in it. sapposed to help your plant be disease resistant and colonize microbial life that helps your plant grow. My friend told me he had good results with it so i went out and bought some.


----------



## lehua96734 (May 23, 2009)

okay malig's, again, you da man!! sweet bud porn.mahalo my dear.
sorry thunda, but I just gave my last seeds of the mango to a friend. 
OMG Ro. so happy to see you back up. was real worried, the tita was coming out, look-out!!aloha aunty


----------



## Tunda (May 24, 2009)

Das ok Aunty I just going put in one order for Kc mango. Mahaloz anywayz


----------



## Grow some (May 24, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> And here's what I still got going.


Whats the strain?


----------



## Grow some (May 24, 2009)

I just harvested some Arjans Ultra Haze1 and it was the best bud i ever smoked. It smelt like mango! the high was uplifting. I ordered my seeds from: http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?target=categories&category_id=13. Im ordering this $38 variety pack now:


----------



## spakdacrip808 (May 24, 2009)

random but i have a mean plant growing big and it aint showing its sex.i threw it in the dark and it still aint showing me if its a male.ive never had it take sooo long to find its sex.any help?i no more camera for take pics though sorry


----------



## jusrushfc (May 24, 2009)

Wassap guys... im doing a grow journal--HI '09--Outdoor

Check it out!


----------



## 3Phase (May 24, 2009)

Anyone notice how low the the tide was this morning? I was checking out the twin Moku's and never seen so much exposed reef, ever. Was walking between coral heads checking all the big fish, eel, and even a little sea snake. Is this normal, all you long time locals?
-3Phase


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

yups...its cause the phase of the moon right now  gravitational pulls of the moon affect tide.......aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

3phase, this is the belief on growing with the forces of the moon....

when the moon is waxing *increasing*, the earth is "breathing out". when the moon is waning *decreasing*, the earth is inhaling or breathing in. aunty lehua threw up a moonchart a while back...not sure what page but there is benefits to planting around the phases of the moon. the hawaiians did it when theyplanted edibles and they had bountiful harvests 


if I am wrong on the theory anyone, please correct me...


----------



## jusrushfc (May 24, 2009)

^^Ya, i heard about that. A grower told me once that the plants love the moon and I was growing on my balcony at the time and i remember just watching her bask in the moonlight one night and i swear i could see her pulling towards the moon!.. I was really high that night too so the effects was trippy. I also read somewhere in Hightimes a long time ago that Harvest moon is in October so that is when i expect to harvest the load. Alohas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

yups funny man!! even a old school friend of mine said the plants stretch for the moon, and I mean that in a good way! I love looking at my crops in the moonlight


----------



## maligs808 (May 25, 2009)

I currently got, Super Silver Haze ( clones from Haole ), couple purples, Silver Haze, some from Dr. Greenhorn, Soma, a Kona strain, Diesel, Chrystal and another strain from Hamakua.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

can't wait to see your harvests maligs!! should be an awesome year....actually the way things are looking, should be a breakthrough year for alot of us!! lovely


----------



## The Latent Image (May 25, 2009)

I went back to the seedbank site and saw that the strain is G13 X Haze. Originally I thought it was pure G13. The first three shots are one in veg after sexing, 4-6 flowering G13 X haze, 7 is legal limit, 8 is clone cut 1 May, last one is small mother that flowered on me early. This is my first season and success is hopeful. I have started some Mazar X Afghan that should be ready for soil in a few days. My yellow thumb is turning green.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2009)

I&#699;ll tell you what is not normal in Hawaii....sea snakes!!!! In the past 20 years there has been a few sightings of them supposedly around Garden Isle


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

didn't catch that one puna.. good eye  I never seen sea snakes personally myself..


----------



## Tunda (May 25, 2009)

a whitewidow x big bud outdoor havnt checked on her in 2 weeks. All the sativas seem to just be vegging and getting tall this is the only one in flower out of 4.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2009)

I prefer "*Tidy Bowl*" myself. But have been known to use "*Simple Green*&#699;too during budding!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2009)

Grow some said:


> fuck people stealing my shit. If they come in my house my pitbull is trained to take care of it. LOL


What type "Bully" do you have? I have three watching my stash at any given time. But near harvest time, I&#699;ll employ another three dogs to help maintain integrity of crop near Sept. if you know what I mean


----------



## maligs808 (May 25, 2009)

I actually saw a sea snake when I was 5 down at the Break Wall down here on the Kawahae side. Was it white?


----------



## 3Phase (May 25, 2009)

It looked like it was banded brown and white. Maybe 3 feet from shore in 2.5 feet of water, swimming on the sandy bottom towards me. I just stepped aside and let it pass. 2 other people saw it. One of 'em said snake and the other didn't know. I was checking on the internet and some people say there are no sea snakes here, only snake eels. The eels I've seen were all shy and this buggah, no fear, jus charging right at me. So I dunno for sure what I seen.

-3Phase


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

sounds like a morey eel ...could be wrong though... nice pics punabud!! love the purps!! nice dog and scenery


----------



## lehua96734 (May 25, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> What type "Bully" do you have? I have three watching my stash at any given time. But near harvest time, I&#699;ll employ another three dogs to help maintain integrity of crop near Sept. if you know what I mean


 aloha puna, pehea? I saw on OC16's "Pet Hui" the other day and they did a segment on American Bullys. Thick!! and they even had this new breed, minture bullys. cute little buggas.
Anybody use "Spray and Grow"? I saw it on QVC awhile ago. bugga is mean. really notice a differance in the size of the flowers. scored some and i use it once a week. love it.
yea, went to the dump this morning and i noticed the low tide als
ohttp://http://www.kamehamehapublishing.org/multimedia/apps/mooncalendar/ this is the link for the moon chart, thankd Ro.


----------



## 3Phase (May 25, 2009)

Thats real interesting about the earth breathing out/in with the waxing/waning moon. So now I know that above ground crops get planted as the earth breathes out and root crops as it breathes in.

-3Phase


----------



## jusrushfc (May 25, 2009)

Yup, mean da purps!..^^Thats a first for me..I never heard of or saw a sea snake in the water when i go dive...but im no expert... I did have a thick morey eel freak me out on several occasions though. One was a night dive and one was in the day while looking in a cave. Both at different places mind you. The way he was hissing and taunting (and even stalking me one time!!) made me think if it was the same one!..oooo i hate eels.. ugh!!


----------



## maligs808 (May 25, 2009)

I used to have eels chase my stringer when I went diving also. There are tons down at Mauna Lani. I know exactly what you mean jusrushfc.


----------



## godsgarden (May 25, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> I used to have eels chase my stringer when I went diving also. There are tons down at Mauna Lani. I know exactly what you mean jusrushfc.


gotta love the hawaiian duckie foot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

never thought about that puna..solid idea, could even decorate it a little make it look like something totally different! good to see you on the thread more....


----------



## Puna Bud (May 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> never thought about that puna..solid idea, could even decorate it a little make it look like something totally different! good to see you on the thread more....


it&#699;s like posting all over again! I&#699;ve been away getting my garden in order. I had a major fuckup at start of season. A friend build two 8x8 rooms for me to grow inside,besides outdoors. He built the rooms and supplied me with the necessary lights to get the ball rolling. Well, I never grew indoors before. My grow history is 100% outdoors. So this was all new to me! So I got seedlings sprouting and put them under the light. In no time at all, all my garden was completely sick! I was freaked out to say the least. I felt all this pressure on me to produce. So when the garden bellied up, I basically went into "free fall" mode! But right before I hit bottom, things started to become clear. I finally realized what problem was with plants in rooms. But for several months I thought it was this, or that. Plants were dying right in front of me, and it appeared noting was gonna change that! I was in need to get this perpetual garden in motion. But first I needed a solution to a major problem. Why was garden dying in grow rooms? One thing my friend and I didn&#699;t realize was that these rooms needed an exhaust fan setups in both rooms Something to push the air in and out of these rooms. In midday the veg room was about 90+ everyday! Without an 4 inch intake fan, & squirrel cage exhaust, humidity was climbing by the minute in these rooms literally freaking out the plants. At one point I wanted to just kill all of the girls off, and start anew. But my ego would allow it. So I started the revive each and everyone of these plants! So that is why I&#699;ve been missing of late


----------



## Puna Bud (May 26, 2009)

godsgarden said:


> gotta love the hawaiian duckie foot


I like them too. For guerilla grow ops"Duckfoot" is one on top of my list for strains in that grow environment! Reason being, this plant is sometime not recognizable as cannabis! At least it&#699;s hard for the novice "rip off", or I&#699;d like to think!?

Picture of two females with super thick stocks. They were crossed with swazi. My only complain about duckfoot strain. Da buggar really stinks when budding!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

wow....at least it all good now I hope? funny puna, I am outdoors to..outdoors about 8 years and just this past year , indoors.. still trying to figure my indoor yet LOL i will take tips from your story and if I have questions, I will be sure to ask you.. seems we followed the same mode...again its good to see you again and hope to see you more often..When I was a noob back in nov. I was reading the HI thread and I followed your posts religiously  was always interested in what you had to say....


----------



## Puna Bud (May 26, 2009)

maligs808 said:


> Nice looking herb Puna!


thanks huh! Same to you with your pics. Unfortunately "marijuana-seeds.nl" only gave me one real &#699;Purple Widow&#699; seed out of ten. Lord knows what the other nine were, but the weren&#699;t &#699;purple widow that&#699;s for sure. Only the one seed gave me plants with a purple bud. The rest who know what they were?

Sorry Maligs808, haven&#699;t been around here much lately. So what you got going this summer strain wise?


----------



## Puna Bud (May 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow....at least it all good now I hope? funny puna, I am outdoors to..outdoors about 8 years and just this past year , indoors.. still trying to figure my indoor yet LOL i will take tips from your story and if I have questions, I will be sure to ask you.. seems we followed the same mode...again its good to see you again and hope to see you more often..When I was a noob back in nov. I was reading the HI thread and I followed your posts religiously  was always interested in what you had to say....


by all means, feel free to ask away! But I truly gotta say my heart is outside, not inside. I felt a ton of relief once I realized it wasn&#699;t my fault(over fert,etc,etc..). I kept about 85% of these plants and nursed them back to life, and now they totally enjoy being outdoors. What is sad is a lot of them should have been harvested already. I look at some of their dates on label stakes, and I&#699;m simply amazed. Some of them were sprouted in Jan. or Feb., for God&#699;s sake!!

Last summer I was totally &#699;bagseed&#699; crop and it sucked big time. This year I got good quality strains medicinal & recreational! Sure, a few of the strains were lost with my indoor experiment. 

As I type right now there is a huge downpour outside. I have my one &#699;Holland&#699;s Hope&#699; mother plant outside getting whaled on right now!?! I better go check on her!


----------



## jusrushfc (May 26, 2009)

^ We had rain here on Oahu too!..Im worried cuz I watered them the other day then the rains soaked my little girls droopy... I hope they no get sick from over watering and get to dry out for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

heavy rain here too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

my seedlings was actually lying down..I had to top with more soil to hold up the stems.my stems is strong but the leaves are big.to heavy when wet


----------



## stickybuds808 (May 26, 2009)

hows it all my fellow hawaii growers  I'm new to this site and to growing and was just looking for some advice. I live on Oahu and just planted about 10 seeds in a gulch near my home. Used black gold all purpose potting soil and mixed in the natural dirt of the gulch. I'm not sure on the strain, but they are supposed to be all feminized seeds. I left some water down there, but will be hiking out a 5 gallon water container in the next couple days and plan on going back everyday or as much as needed to water. I have some fox farm nutes and was planning on mixing it into the water after two or three weeks depending on the growth of the plants. I'm a little worried about the plants recieving enough sun light because the gulch is filled with large trees who block out a lot of the sun.. Any advice would be appreciated, but in particular I was curious about trimming or topping off your plants. I see a lot of small mentions to this process, but nothing in detail. Another question is allowing other plants such as california grass to grow up next to my girls going to be a bad idea? I need some cover to disguise, but i doubt anyone will hike into the gulch the way I have and I don't want the other pants to be eating up all my girls water and nutrients. Best of luck to all you Hawaii growers and I would appreciate any advice for a begginner.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 26, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> hows it all my fellow hawaii growers  I'm new to this site and to growing and was just looking for some advice. I live on Oahu and just planted about 10 seeds in a gulch near my home. Used black gold all purpose potting soil and mixed in the natural dirt of the gulch. I'm not sure on the strain, but they are supposed to be all feminized seeds. I left some water down there, but will be hiking out a 5 gallon water container in the next couple days and plan on going back everyday or as much as needed to water. I have some fox farm nutes and was planning on mixing it into the water after two or three weeks depending on the growth of the plants. I'm a little worried about the plants recieving enough sun light because the gulch is filled with large trees who block out a lot of the sun.. Any advice would be appreciated, but in particular I was curious about trimming or topping off your plants. I see a lot of small mentions to this process, but nothing in detail. Another question is allowing other plants such as california grass to grow up next to my girls going to be a bad idea? I need some cover to disguise, but i doubt anyone will hike into the gulch the way I have and I don't want the other pants to be eating up all my girls water and nutrients. Best of luck to all you Hawaii growers and I would appreciate any advice for a begginner.


I&#699;m curious as to why you picked feminized seeds? More importantly, how far is your journey to your patch, and are you going there daily?


----------



## 3Phase (May 26, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> I would appreciate any advice for a begginner.


just wanted to say hi and good luck. no advice cause i'm new at this too.

-3Phase


----------



## Tunda (May 26, 2009)

Seedlings outdoor you better watch them good cuz birds tend to eat them and even insects. Some people like to put them by their window until they are about a week or 2 old, I like putting them outdoor at 2 sets of leaves. Good luck


----------



## nightstalker (May 26, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> hows it all my fellow hawaii growers  I'm new to this site and to growing and was just looking for some advice. I live on Oahu and just planted about 10 seeds in a gulch near my home. Used black gold all purpose potting soil and mixed in the natural dirt of the gulch. I'm not sure on the strain, but they are supposed to be all feminized seeds. I left some water down there, but will be hiking out a 5 gallon water container in the next couple days and plan on going back everyday or as much as needed to water. I have some fox farm nutes and was planning on mixing it into the water after two or three weeks depending on the growth of the plants. I'm a little worried about the plants recieving enough sun light because the gulch is filled with large trees who block out a lot of the sun.. Any advice would be appreciated, but in particular I was curious about trimming or topping off your plants. I see a lot of small mentions to this process, but nothing in detail. Another question is allowing other plants such as california grass to grow up next to my girls going to be a bad idea? I need some cover to disguise, but i doubt anyone will hike into the gulch the way I have and I don't want the other pants to be eating up all my girls water and nutrients. Best of luck to all you Hawaii growers and I would appreciate any advice for a begginner.


Welcome.. New grower here too, got me some BC Northern Light's germing as of the moment. About to germ some free mango that came with the seeds pretty soon. Wow, how long is that hike to your spot man? Sounds like a pretty long way, lol. You should have planted them when they were a little more mature. Place them in small pots under some CFL's for a bit before planting them. It's a pretty big risk planting them there, did you check the PH level's & such?

As for the topping & fimming, you can find it on RIU here.

Hope all goes well!


----------



## stickybuds808 (May 26, 2009)

It's no longer than a 10 minute hike, but its all through an overrun valley of california grass and other large weeds taller than me. I didn't check the pH but i was under the understanding that black gold soil was the right pH and i used purified water so no chlorine or anything would affect the plants. I knew that I should have let them grow for a couple weeks in cups or with me, but I didn't have that option because there is no possibilities of growing them at my house. I'm gonna go indoor after this summer when I get my own place, but for now its all up to that great Hawaiian sun. Thanks for the article on topping off. Do you guys all reccomend the process or just let them grow naturally?


----------



## stickybuds808 (May 26, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I&#699;m curious as to why you picked feminized seeds? More importantly, how far is your journey to your patch, and are you going there daily?


I picked femenized seeds so they can give me buds?? sorry if i'm coming off as a jerk, but i was under the impression that the females were the best because you get buds from them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

I think puna is old school and old school growers are not fans of feminized seeds  I think he is more concerned about hermies or stabilty 

I would recommend you try both methods if you have 2 plants and see what works  I do know that sativas are better for topping than indicas.....but try and see what works for your strain  aloha and goodluck! anymore questions and I'm sure the great people on this thread will answer  beware of the main forum....it can be vicious sometimes..... a few jerks out there IMHO but for the most part, every one is cool.....goodluck!


----------



## Greyskull (May 26, 2009)

aloha eveyone greyskull is reuniting with his girl pre 98 bubba tonight woohoo!
gonna lovk up the doors after she comes in... no more new clones for me. gonna stay the course with chemd, bubba, graperom & sour dub.
time to do some fine tuning...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

right on GS, keep pumping em out!! why, by the power of greyskull, you have the power !! LOL


----------



## Greyskull (May 26, 2009)

shit thats funny and horrible at the same time
i finished chopping down my 19 sdx + 1trainwreck and i think i got 1.25 this crop... probably not more than 600g but i am 1 step closer to 750 especially the way my next batch at day 17 looks. if i can get 750+ sans c02 i will feel ike i mastered the plant


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

I don't know, you sound like a master too me allready  I deciphered what you was spitting but if I was anymore of a greenhorn, everything you said wouldv'e went right over my head!! LOL i gotta follow the indoor threads more often!!


----------



## Greyskull (May 26, 2009)

ha ha man i need a life
i should be hitting the water more thats for sure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

I know.... I am ashamed that my activity bar has risen so high  at least it dropped some I was at 98 % at 1 point.... not good.... LOL aloha GS good to see you dropping in more often


----------



## jusrushfc (May 26, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> aloha eveyone greyskull is reuniting with his girl pre 98 bubba tonight woohoo!
> gonna lovk up the doors after she comes in... no more new clones for me. gonna stay the course with chemd, bubba, graperom & sour dub.
> time to do some fine tuning...


ooohhh that chem d and bubba are some serious strains i would love to get. GS-- u luck guy... let me know when you cut some clones!!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 26, 2009)

alohaz all, sorry havent been postin, been busy and workin on other gardens too







GroClone unit works, seems the environment in hawaii grow rooms is perfect for it

these are blueberry clones from my fairy godmother/father

alohas!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

good to see you again RK  I was getting worried for awhile


----------



## Puna Bud (May 27, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> It's no longer than a 10 minute hike, but its all through an overrun valley of california grass and other large weeds taller than me. I didn't check the pH but i was under the understanding that black gold soil was the right pH and i used purified water so no chlorine or anything would affect the plants. I knew that I should have let them grow for a couple weeks in cups or with me, but I didn't have that option because there is no possibilities of growing them at my house. I'm gonna go indoor after this summer when I get my own place, but for now its all up to that great Hawaiian sun. Thanks for the article on topping off. Do you guys all reccomend the process or just let them grow naturally?


a ten minute hike to your patch. Are you joking?!?!?!?! In no time at all you&#699;ll have beaten a trail right to your beloved plants! In no time at all you&#699;ll smash down all that buffalo grass you think that is hiding your future stash!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 27, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> I picked femenized seeds so they can give me buds?? sorry if i'm coming off as a jerk, but i was under the impression that the females were the best because you get buds from them.


no brah, you&#699;re not coming off as a jerk! Everybody gotta start somewhere, and at sometime. For me, no novice is a jerk. May I suggest that you go out an purchase some &#699;cannabis porno&#699;(High Times or Weed World, or Skunk). They offer countless tips for the "green grower". There are also countless books on subject. Plus the internet too is at your guide!

As for cannabis seeds "Stickybud808", Mother Nature gives us seeds at about a 65% to 45% ratio. Feminized seeds offer up 100% females as long as there are no issues. With one stress factor involved(say lights go out unexpectedly). It&#699;s enough for these feminized seeds to go off into very bad place....."Hermie World"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

I like all the mags put my personal preference is skunk mag.... but any would be good....and puna is right......nothing like a few grow books to help out! I am known to have a couple lying around


----------



## stickybuds808 (May 27, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> a ten minute hike to your patch. Are you joking?!?!?!?! In no time at all you&#699;ll have beaten a trail right to your beloved plants! In no time at all you&#699;ll smash down all that buffalo grass you think that is hiding your future stash!


There isn't any obvious trail from the top and the trails lead away from my plants. I made sure to cover my tracks and theres a number of trails leading off in various directions. What is the problem with hermies and how would I get those if I'm using female seeds?


----------



## craca102 (May 27, 2009)

Hey there guys, hope everything has been going good for everyone.

About to harvest one of my short season girls.

Got this plant from a friend, he calls it Big Blood, but I think it may be Big "Bud" the strain, but I don't know.

This girl was started on 12/23. Been outside ever since. So I guesstimate the start of flowering because it sort of played around for a few weeks and did not really have the beginning onset of large bud clusters till a few weeks.

I guesstimate she started flowering 2/23/09. So up to today, that is ~93 days of flowering. Buds are semi-swollen in my opinion. They feel dense but not rock solid like Ive felt before on other plants.

Just watered her with plain water and some molasses on Monday. Before that it was watever blood/bone meal was in the soil mix from the original grower. I gave her a 10-10-10 "Grow" ferts during flowering and that might be why the fan leaves are still slightly green ( can see slight yellowing). Trichomes are mostly clear/cloudy with random full amber ones here and there, but I don't know for sure since I don't have a high enough magnification.

My question for all you guys are, should I -

1. pull her now and cut my losses in wieght?
2. Wait about another week and hopefully she will swell up? 
3. or is this all I'm gonna get for a short season plant and now since its 12+ hrs of daylight she won't really swell that much more if at all?

Here are some pics - All the same plant, different camera settings ( hence the varying color in the pictures)

Make the buds sure look big lol
.


----------



## RandomKindness (May 27, 2009)

could be BigBud X Blood, 

blood is a famous hawaii strain that 'bleeds' red sap when there are wounds


----------



## craca102 (May 27, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> could be BigBud X Blood,
> 
> blood is a famous hawaii strain that 'bleeds' red sap when there are wounds


Very well could be, doesn't bleed red though lol 

Reminds me of the certain Kalo(Taro) that bleeds red when leaves are removed. The blood of my Hawaiian ancestors. Too high, can't place my finger on the name, argh.

Days say that she should be done, Leaves and Trichomes say she should go longer. I'll probably give her more time just to see what happens.

Smoked Blood before, That was the most uplifting energetic high I've ever had, good stuff man.

Is it the changing light cycles/seasons that is prolonging my girl from finishing up? Wanna harvest so bad, but patience is what I'm going for this go around.


----------



## RandomKindness (May 27, 2009)

alohas, from all accounts from folks who've grown "Blood" firsthand, all say it really does bleed red, nuts!


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 28, 2009)

cut it craca this weekend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

nice craca!! brah, that strain looks very similar to a mystery strain a friend of mine gave me I grew out just this past winter...honest brah! 808maligs should have some if he started growing em.... I gotta ask my friend about the seeds he gave me..........thx brah at least it gives me a start


----------



## craca102 (May 28, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> cut it craca this weekend


Sounds good to me. Will do. Any specific reason why? Just out of curiosity.

Sweet. Its a local strain definitely, seems quite mold resistant from what its been through these past weeks with full buds and all the rain we've been getting.

The rain is great for the islands and I love it, but not good for buds that can't be covered or shaken every time it rains. It has been raining a lot this past week over here and the last of my budding girls has mold/bud rot starting everywhere. Might have to pull her early even though I hate having to do that (airy/fluffy buds that haven't swollen). 

The mold just spreads so fast though. How do you guys fight bud rot/mold if you get it. I know Puna had some problems with it around the same time I did last year. Just gotta cut your losses is what I've concluded.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

I know what you mean bro  I am still trying to find a wonder cure...that and bugs are my nightmares


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 28, 2009)

well, the rain here now will only give problems for your outdoor buds, and looking at the plant it doesn't have much of any means of getting more developed as pretty much all of the energy gathering leaves are at the end of their life, so cut it and focus on the summer.
just my opinion.

right now i have a seven footer that is going back into veg, and i am just going to cut it and focus on next crop.


----------



## craca102 (May 28, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> well, the rain here now will only give problems for your outdoor buds, and looking at the plant it doesn't have much of any means of getting more developed as pretty much all of the energy gathering leaves are at the end of their life, so cut it and focus on the summer.
> just my opinion.
> 
> right now i have a seven footer that is going back into veg, and i am just going to cut it and focus on next crop.


That's totally sensible. Thanks for the info. Took a cutting from that girl and dried it out over night on top of my computer monitor. Usually when I do that they lose lots of their mass and turn fluffy, but these buds have stayed considerably dense so thats good enough for me. This weekend it is!

I got a nice bushy 4 footer outside right now started about mid-January. She just started flowering a little over a week ago. I predict that she reverts to veg from the looks of her and continues for the summer. She is my experiment plant, she snapped the stem about 3/4 of the way up a while back. I propped her back up and where the stem snapped is now like a 1/2 in bulge (bulb) with the stem showing in the middle. Unintentional Supercropping If I've ever seen it lol.


----------



## Sheckster (May 30, 2009)

Yea the rain of the last couple days forced me to bring my prized Afghani Kush (1 week from harvest) inside and I have had it under a fan for the last 36 hours just to be safe.. 
The main cola is as thick and dense as a can of coke so I was worried the moisture would cause some nasty mold....
Apparently we have sunny skies for the next week!!!! Jah love!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

yeah!! sunny skies! my plants are starting to really take off now..... I can actually see the puppies growing!


----------



## RandomKindness (May 30, 2009)

prevention is wasup, lower the humidity and keep the buds dry.


----------



## Tunda (May 30, 2009)

i had some super haze plants a few years back and they did very well even when we had over 30 days and 30 nights of rain. Harvested after the rain and didnt see any mold on the buds. Couldnt believe how big the buds got with no sun coming out that last month. was a little fluffy but was very stinky you could smell it from like 20 feet away. stinkiest strain i ever grew and probably the most mold resistant. the smoke was awesome.


----------



## kremnon (May 30, 2009)

WE DON'T HAVE THOSE PROBLEMS OVER HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA
this is some MOLOKAI i brought back from the island it tasted just like sum pineapples and the high was soaring


----------



## godsgarden (May 31, 2009)

Kremnon that looks like some dankness


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

yeah mon! thats some dank! solid


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

what happened to your rep kremmon?  looks like someone didn't like you LOL sorry bro!


let me see if I can plus rep you and bring you back to the positive!!!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

hey bro!!!!! it worked! LOL hey gang, .....I made a difference! ohhh man, this is funny shit......he was an unknown quantity before I repped him..... take it easy Kremnon


----------



## Puna Bud (May 31, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Sounds good to me. Will do. Any specific reason why? Just out of curiosity.
> 
> Sweet. Its a local strain definitely, seems quite mold resistant from what its been through these past weeks with full buds and all the rain we've been getting.
> 
> ...


I finally got the "Bud Rot" under control! I'll start a thread to address problem.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

right on puna!!! looking forward to the thread!!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah mon! thats some dank! solid


yo Doc! You live in Lahaina? If so how many years there? I grew up there! Spent a good part of my youth in Lahaina & Honokwai/Kahana area.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

I'm in kauai now puna I lived in lahaina back in 2001- 2004 ...I love maui! I smoked alot of diesel while I lived there..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

can't go wrong with front street man!! many fond memories there....halloween is lahainas mardi-gras of the pacific!! LOL many lost memories too all good!


----------



## andrenicky (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have clones in the Pahoa area? Can give you a donation


----------



## Sheckster (May 31, 2009)

Yea my Afghan ended up getting enough mold/bud rot from the rain to require removal  
I had to top it ... 
I was lazy and didn't get it out of the rain when we had that recent 3 day intermittent showers 
bummer as it was about a week too early to harvest.. at least I have a good amount of the bottom flowers to grow out
Will probably make some B.H.O. with the premature cola


----------



## jusrushfc (May 31, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Yea my Afghan ended up getting enough mold/bud rot from the rain to require removal
> I had to top it ...
> I was lazy and didn't get it out of the rain when we had that recent 3 day intermittent showers
> bummer as it was about a week too early to harvest.. at least I have a good amount of the bottom flowers to grow out
> Will probably make some B.H.O. with the premature cola


^Im such a fan of hash these days and actually cant wait to make some soon.

Pics please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

yeah man....hash is where its at! a little can go a long way if you sprinkle some on your buds  love the taste too....if I get a big enough harvest, I'm gonna invest in a washer machine just for that purpose.. alohas


----------



## lehua96734 (May 31, 2009)

aloha. just got back from meeting up with "the laten image" and"anherbman". had some good "aroroara" and some blueberry that i haven't quite got cured enought, but it was still stony. mahalo paul, you all that!!
latem image and i were talking about making some hash also. got alot of popcorn buds, about a quart jar and another qt. of leaves. maybe around 3oz., either that or tincture. sounds interesting.
hope you all stay cool. this heat is real bad for an old lady like me but you young ones, you go.
aloha, gonna smoke one with my niece. bitch just knows when aunty has smoke!!!! it's all good, what goes around, comes around. mahalo ke Akua, aloha all, aunty


----------



## kremnon (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey bro!!!!! it worked! LOL hey gang, .....I made a difference! ohhh man, this is funny shit......he was an unknown quantity before I repped him..... take it easy Kremnon


thankx bro i appreaciate





this stuff they grow on North shore Ohahu, it smelled like sum Vicks vapor rub, very medicinal

peace


----------



## Puna Bud (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> can't go wrong with front street man!! many fond memories there....halloween is lahainas mardi-gras of the pacific!! LOL many lost memories too all good!


 I grew up there in Lahaina. I have many fond "rockstar" memories from my days there. GRowing up saw I Jimi Hendrix play on Haleakela! Was walking down front st. when an old school bus pulled over. Bus door flew open and the bus driver say&#699;s " You guys wanna see Hendrix? Get in the bus". So on
the side of the crater we see Jimi Hendrix play live! All the while a movie is being shot called "Rainbow Bridge",which of course features Jimi H. I personally worked for Jon McVie bass player and original member of "FleetwoodMac". I met him while working for &#699;Windjammers Cruises&#699;. He hired our boat for a private party. After that he hired me to work his Naplii house.

Where my old house was in Lahaina now sits a BenniHanna Rest. A house I rented for a &100.00 a month. Talk about deals, that was a great one for Lahaina in those days. I even shared a house once with a good friend who has since taken his own life. We only paid for our utilities and property tax twice a year. On top of that, we were able to run our electric meter box in reverse on weekends too.. HECO guy never really checked lock. So we&#699;d flip it upside down on weekends knowing HECO guy wouldn&#699;t be by!! *LOL** AH Maui how I miss her too!


----------



## budy budman (Jun 1, 2009)

The Latent Image said:


> I went back to the seedbank site and saw that the strain is G13 X Haze. Originally I thought it was pure G13. The first three shots are one in veg after sexing, 4-6 flowering G13 X haze, 7 is legal limit, 8 is clone cut 1 May, last one is small mother that flowered on me early. This is my first season and success is hopeful. I have started some Mazar X Afghan that should be ready for soil in a few days. My yellow thumb is turning green.


Nice work latentimage, plants look great.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 1, 2009)

*hey laten image, I think this may be your problem. from your discription, maybe. good luck....,FigureOver Watering*

The plants in Figure 1 were on a continous drip system, where nutrient solution is constantly being pumped into the medium. This tends to keep the entire root system completely saturated. A better way would be to periodically feed the plants, say for 1/2 hour every 2-3 hours. This would give the roots a chance to get needed air to them, and prevent root rot and other problems.
Don't be throw off by the fact that the plants in Figure 2 are sitting in still water, this is actually an H2O2 solution used to try and correct the problem. Adding an airstone to the tub would also help add O2 to the solution.

*




*
*Figure*​


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 1, 2009)

throw some of our native ladies on your plants theyre known to fend off some of the pests. im lucky to have thousands around my area and each day i try to bring atleast 5 to ten and place them on and around the plants


----------



## budy budman (Jun 1, 2009)

These are the last of our clones that have been vegging for 8 weeks under 18/6 light and are now ready to be planted in the ground for the long season........they will start to flower June 22nd.

These will be joining the others that have been going in the ground for the past 3 weeks, all of these female clones have a 30 day head start compared to a seed just planted or a clone just coming out of 24 hour lighting that is just starting to root. 

These puppies are in 3 gallon pots and the roots are coming out of the bottom of the drain holes. 

Google Earth lets me zoom in on my grow patches where i can Pin mark significant land marks, street light standards, freeway signs, water sources etc. Our patches are not on private property, this is a luxury I will take as a tax payer............Mahalos

I do nightime drop offs with the potted plants and water back packs and never go out the way I go in on any particular mission.......rabbit holes, man made pig tunnels in the cane grass( all on your Knees)but out of sight for air traffic, culvert drainpipes etc. One drives and one goes in for the dirty work.

At one trail head I use a giant Hau tree branch to walk on for 20 yards then the trail starts. This shit keeps me young at heart......the addrenaline seems to be the vital blood running through my veins now adays when I am digging holes in the dark, searching for answers.

Taking our last crop of clones off these mothers tonight.............from the looks of them probably 10 off each plant, that makes for easy math.

We started to use these copper scrubbing pads for snail abatement, a trick we got from BrowndirtWarrior's MasterGrowGuide. This is way easier than copper electrical wire or snail pellets that I have been using.

There are a couple of 3' Thai and SSH vegging in the bush now that could get pretty tall by Oct/Nov................

This will be my first JungleMonsterGrow attempt and will post a new thread on outdoorgrowing with pictures of the different plant sites and future sites.

Enjoy......Aloha


----------



## budy budman (Jun 1, 2009)

[

We started to use these copper scrubbing pads for snail abatement, a trick we got from BrowndirtWarrior's MasterGrowGuide. This is way easier than copper electrical wire or snail pellets that I have been using.






[/quote]


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 1, 2009)

budy budman said:


> These are the last of our clones that have been vegging for 8 weeks under 18/12 light and are now ready to be planted in the ground for the long season........they will start to flower June 22nd.
> 
> These will be joining the others that have been going in the ground for the past 3 weeks, all of these female clones have a 30 day head start compared to a seed just planted or a clone just coming out of 24 hour lighting that is just starting to root.
> 
> ...


Wow! You&#699;re doing a beautiful job there Budy Budman! Sounds like you&#699;re doing a wonderful job on the guerilla grow too!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

hi budman. Good to see you. I'm on my phone so
I'll check you out later hard to type. Fingers to big


----------



## budy budman (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Puna...................I have until July 23rd to get the house ready for Brokers open, having to sell Puna, the wolf is at my door, breaks our hearts but have to keep the faith, pull up the boot straps and try again.

We have no choice but to go into the Jungle to keep growing. Going for a Robinson Carusoe design theme in the next house, with a huge shade tree for a cool tree house, rope swing, hammock/ smoking area....................and plenty of area to grow grow grow.

Hoping things smoothen out over there you dude and was nice reliving the Lahaina days with you guys. I first docked at Lahaina in 1979. stayed in the little ghetto (lahaina Luna) behind front street. My first job was trimming buds for $15 an hour, I could pitch my tent in the backyard with the ducks and chickens, nice outdoor shower and free use of surfboards, fins, mountain bikes......................those where some great days. Finally found some carpentry work with the Lahaina Resoration Foundation, worked on the Wo Hing Temple on front st, the Carthaginian. Molakai Larry was mooring his sail boat the (Laurelai) in the reef by the pier for a couple of months. He wanted to live first class on land in a tent with chickens so we traded living quaters, it was great. Real old wooden beat up thing with a round window port hole, that let the lights from the carthaginian beam through for my night light.Took a chance once wading out to board her in a high tide........had to slam my small backpack on the surface to keep the reef sharks from nibbling my legs, minor bruising only.

What scenery!!!!!!Blondes, Brunetts and Red heads and the biggest Buds.Too many coral injuries so spent alot of time body surfing SlaughterHouse 10-15' was comfortable there, any bigger swim out. I remember montser waves breaking 50 yards behind us swimming full tilt and still get sucked over the falls and get pressed 15' at 30 mph and get slammed on the bottom knocking your wind out with constant pressure hoping you get a chance to swim to the surface. Buy the time my mouth could inhale above water, the next wave is on you. Yes!!!!! Like growing marijuana illegally.

Sorry for the ramble, this haze makes me talk too much.LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

budy budman said:


> [
> 
> We started to use these copper scrubbing pads for snail abatement, a trick we got from BrowndirtWarrior's MasterGrowGuide. This is way easier than copper electrical wire or snail pellets that I have been using.


[/quote]

awesome! thx for sharing budman


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 1, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Thanks Puna...................I have until July 23rd to get the house ready for Brokers open, having to sell Puna, the wolf is at my door, breaks our hearts but have to keep the faith, pull up the boot straps and try again.
> 
> We have no choice but to go into the Jungle to keep growing. Going for a Robinson Carusoe design theme in the next house, with a huge shade tree for a cool tree house, rope swing, hammock/ smoking area....................and plenty of area to grow grow grow.
> 
> ...



wow, sorry to hear your situation with the home. My fondest memories on this particular thread is pictures of your babies poolside! I thought it was a totally awesome the pics! It breaks my heart to hear that you have to sell it. This kinda shit isn&#699;t suppose to happen to good people like yourself! Are you working these days? I thought you posted about upcoming jobs? Did they never pan out. Or was that still not enough to save your home?

3 acre lots in Fern Acres for under 25K sounding pretty good these days don&#699;t you think? Solely for working the earth to make that comeback. One thing I learned last summer. Cannot do two jobs. It&#699;s impossible to stay on top of crops. So either a grower, or a 8 to 5 kinda guy. But doing both severly hampers your grow returns!!!!


----------



## Tunda (Jun 1, 2009)

Work is scarce nowadays. was laid off for 4 months and just got back to work. economy is in terrible shape, i just try to stay irie and try my best to move forward. Hope everything works out for you budy. aloha


----------



## doctorD (Jun 2, 2009)

I hear ya guys. I lost my job a week ago and its still just sinking in. Times are tough but with the Aloha you find here its a bit easier but aloha dont pay the bills.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL.....yeah man...good thing weed takes care of the worries....nice to jump in this thread with all the aloha flowing too


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 2, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I hear ya guys. I lost my job a week ago and its still just sinking in. Times are tough but with the Aloha you find here its a bit easier but aloha dont pay the bills.


you are yet one more reason why this state should embrace the cannabis industry!


----------



## pakalolo808 (Jun 2, 2009)

i planted my plants around 4/20 and they started to flower. i then planted two weeks later and my plants are still under 3 inches. whats the problem?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

your strain....max hrs daylight in HI is about 13 hrs...short season, hrs even shorter.....you should invest in sativas if you haven't allready  12/12 in march and sept months respectively aloha


----------



## pakalolo808 (Jun 2, 2009)

im growing white widow and the purps


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

what breeders? strains vary greatly from breeder to breeder even though they share identical names


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

some breeders strains are not stabilized either......hence wide variations *phenotypes*


----------



## craca102 (Jun 2, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Thanks Puna...................I have until July 23rd to get the house ready for Brokers open, having to sell Puna, the wolf is at my door, breaks our hearts but have to keep the faith, pull up the boot straps and try again.
> 
> We have no choice but to go into the Jungle to keep growing. Going for a Robinson Carusoe design theme in the next house, with a huge shade tree for a cool tree house, rope swing, hammock/ smoking area....................and plenty of area to grow grow grow.
> 
> ...


Love the entertainment factor in this thread. I can just sit here and read this stuff for hours. Such great stories and memories I just love it. Love the plants Budman, best of luck with you guerrilla grows this long season.

That copper scrubber just made my day. I always have to deal with the slugs and find them on my plants constantly because the neem oil usually washes off before I can reapply it and they get right back on there. I was gonna use copper strips I have but this looks way easier putting it on the pots.

Just started 6-7 seeds. Mostly all unknown strains from high quality bagseed. One strain I do know is Green Monster I got from a friend. Show you guys a pic when I can find the digital camera.


----------



## kremnon (Jun 2, 2009)

this is a side branch off the milkyway. a strain ive been working on. molokai x hawaiian punch '86 (sensie sb) x billberry x cali indica


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

looking good kremnon! way to work the hawaiian genetics


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 2, 2009)

choise hawaiian strains, mahalo!!
hey budy, sorry about your house, was perfect too. the next one will be the winner.
hey Ro, whats up? gotta check out your journel again.
keep it smooth, smoke em if you got em! aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

check em out aunty! I welcome everyone else to check it out too! its in my sig.....

stay green everyone and stay safe.......don't let green harvest crush our dreams and ambitions 

on the radio today....... a dj was saying instead of green harvest, the powers that be should give rewards to people who "rat" out growers.....WTF!! thats just as bad if not even worse!!! turn everyone into vigilantes......shows how uninformed the general public is......we gotta stop this bullshit!!! f*ck the herb, get the f*cking iceheads!!!



sorry for the rant  out of smokes!! LOL alohas!!


----------



## pakalolo808 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what breeders? strains vary greatly from breeder to breeder even though they share identical names


i got it from bcseedking. i believe they are stabalized.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I gave you what I know. Goodluck

Stabilized just means they all will grow that way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

If u have varience with the same seed stock than it ain't too stabilized


----------



## pakalolo808 (Jun 3, 2009)

no. i havent really had too much variance. everything seems to be growing slowly. last year i grew bc mango and had excellent results


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

right on.....I don't know what to tell you then?  goodluck though


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 4, 2009)

pakalolo808 said:


> no. i havent really had too much variance. everything seems to be growing slowly. last year i grew bc mango and had excellent results


You growing in the same spots as last year? it sounds to me they are not gettin enough sunlight. when i was in my teen years i remember having this one plant that was a whole 6 inches and starting to flower. those days are long gone. i learned to utilize my machete and spock my spots out at different times of day to make sure sun was gettin on my ladies
good luck. that must be frustrating having small plants start to flower


----------



## kkday (Jun 4, 2009)

Guess who's getting there med. Caretaker card! Yup ME!!! And my friend is letting me grow all the plants. Half harvest is his though. Growing pakalolo legally I still can't phantom it. 

Buddy that sucks with the hale man. Best of luck to you guys next one get a mountain back yard or a gulch or valley. Aloha call me asap I have had no time for emails


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

congratulations KKDAY right on hawaiian!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

hi aunty. Wish I could help but no more experience with that. Hope you find your answers. Be safe aunty


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey aunty Are they still in veg ? what are you trying to make a veg room or flower? Is the house AC? you have more then enough light. what kind cfl you have I use these ones from home depot that are 300w. that MH is going to be hot your going to need cold air or a big blower fan to cool it. let me know if you need help with some plans.


----------



## Greyskull (Jun 5, 2009)

fucking rippers....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

are you talking about kkday? LOL... yeah, don't mess with him gang!!

right on aunty, may good karma come your way, you deserve it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

cloning in HI is kinda tough....you can make soo much that it easily puts us over the limit....they GOTTA raise the plant count.....7 plants is soo weak, 3 mature, 4 immature? thats almost a slap in the face


----------



## kkday (Jun 5, 2009)

Revised cuz cops suck


----------



## RandomKindness (Jun 5, 2009)

AUNTY!! 

i am sending you a PM right now, please check it IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## RandomKindness (Jun 5, 2009)

Aloha all,

anyone who commented on the recent happenings of today please edit your posts, we do not want to give the piggys any fuel for court cases. 

I am going to stop posting in this place as I feel it is unsafe & may possibly be something that is monitored by HPD. If you need to contact me I will be available to PM but the main thing in growing is SECURITY. I am an active poster at another forum. Please be safe everyone, if you are over the legal limit then protect yourself. 

Please edit your posts of any personal information or anything that could lead you to get busted. BE SAFE!!

I cannot sit here idly while something evil is going on and people are getting raided, what the hell is going on?? we must become clandestine and move underground, and know who the real "good people" are in our little group!


----------



## The Latent Image (Jun 5, 2009)

Random, 

I have a plant that I left in the closet too long and woke up to a wilted mess. I sure it was heat stressed. Can I bring it back to life.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jun 6, 2009)

RandomKindness said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> anyone who commented on the recent happenings of today please edit your posts, we do not want to give the piggys any fuel for court cases.
> 
> ...


 
.. ..


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 6, 2009)

mahalo random. mahalo Dr.G. had to send a PM to fdd2blk and he hooked me up. aloha


----------



## kremnon (Jun 6, 2009)

Hawaiin Punch '86 sENSEI SEEDBANK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

classic bro!!


----------



## doctorD (Jun 7, 2009)

looks tasty


----------



## Angus (Jun 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cloning in HI is kinda tough....you can make soo much that it easily puts us over the limit....they GOTTA raise the plant count.....7 plants is soo weak, 3 mature, 4 immature? thats almost a slap in the face


Man, do you know what I'd give to be able to get off with one here, legally?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

.........move to HI


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

you wouldn't wanna be legal here in HI anyways, all it does is sign you up with the narcotics enforcement division....if I knew back then what I know now, ...I would have NEVER gotten my card......at least in HI


----------



## doctorD (Jun 7, 2009)

Its true with the laws as they are the card is a joke. It helps but still not like it should be


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

it gives us a "false sense of security" while it lets the narcs "invade our security"....

sup DocD


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 7, 2009)

aloha all, aunty here. so glad for the help the other day. thanks Dr. G.( love your new flag, you KanakafariaN you), i was able to edit. mahalo random, r.c., budy and CV , and Kday for your concern. leval heads need to be kept at times like this. caution always. but lets not get paranoid. 
so on that note, how's it hanging Hawaii?? nice day, smoking some of that awesome "blueberry", mahalo for that clone budy. good shit, been sharing with all my circle, funny how they just know when there are buds around. LOL!! but its all good, share the Aloha, mahalo Ke Akua. aunty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

eh aunty!! its all good... you right , lets not get paranoid, just stay safe....we gotta be like cali and follow the movement, shit, we med state legal for christs sake! no wonder no one is impressed with our weed....everyone hiding...

glad to hear your blueberry is krip aunty...and its all good on this side....Kauai is staying irie  aloha everyone!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 8, 2009)

what is going on with this thread. not showing pass 3 pages. whatever!!!
still holding the fort down. had to move all my plants cause we had a baby party here. hope they don't get shocked because they are in less light, still out side but under trees. have to wait one more day to move them back. laters, aunty


----------



## kkday (Jun 8, 2009)

Any one wana trade some indica Clones for some of my sativa clones???


----------



## kkday (Jun 8, 2009)

I get 4 sativas I can trade


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone else having problems with catahpillaz? Ive yet to find da remedy
Theyre munchin like theres no 2maro


----------



## kkday (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a problem but did nothing but kill them when I found them. Use one of the sprays they sell at home depot if your not to long into flowering.


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 9, 2009)

Shootz cuz im goin all organic so ima put a new dose of my garlic/soap/chill peppah spray. The first batch i made garenteed got washed away. Also i had a boar dig its nose in one of my 5 gal pots. Glad it didnt knock em over. Any thing u guys use to deter the kalua pigs? Haha


----------



## jusrushfc (Jun 10, 2009)

godsgarden said:


> Shootz cuz im goin all organic so ima put a new dose of my garlic/soap/chill peppah spray. The first batch i made garenteed got washed away. Also i had a boar dig its nose in one of my 5 gal pots. Glad it didnt knock em over. Any thing u guys use to deter the kalua pigs? Haha


 
Try pissing around your plants?.. Chicken wire, or .45 cal!


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 11, 2009)

godsgarden said:


> Anyone else having problems with catahpillaz? Ive yet to find da remedy
> Theyre munchin like theres no 2maro


I'm having trouble with them too. Little suckers that get about an inch long. No remedy here either.


----------



## kkday (Jun 11, 2009)

godsgarden said:


> Shootz cuz im goin all organic so ima put a new dose of my garlic/soap/chill peppah spray. The first batch i made garenteed got washed away. Also i had a boar dig its nose in one of my 5 gal pots. Glad it didnt knock em over. Any thing u guys use to deter the kalua pigs? Haha


I never use organic nothing when there pigs or mongose around organic works at home not in the hills and ditch the buckets grow in the ground less chance of it being spoted

Pigs will tear your shot apart looking for blood mill and fish emulshin but live and learn. Put up a snare so when you harvest you got dinner too.


----------



## craca102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Had a small problem with caterpillars, I bought some BT catepillar spray and i have yet to use it fully, but it seemed to work on my vegetables in the garden. I have more of a slug problem then anything, they always come out at night and munch my leaves and leave there trails on my pots and stems.

Well its been beautiful these past few days. Was lovin the south swell these past few days. Good size waves and good fun.

My girls doin good. Bout to put a few clones out and got my other girls staring well. 

Tuesday was a trip, it all started around 11:00 am. I thought I heard the sound of helicopters but didn't pay attention to it. When I finally knew it was the Iron Birds I went outside to take a look. I watched about 4-5, alternating helicopters circle this one area for at least a good 30 - 45 mins. This included the DEA heli I talked about before, some OH-58s, the county helicopters (Bright Yellow, Silver), and for the first time a coast guard rescue chopper(if thats not a waste of federal reoursces then I don't know what it). They would cirlce then move off and another would take its place, while the DEA NOTAR (No-tail-rotor) - that fucker is silent and until its right on top of you, you don't hear shit, cirlce constantly for 30 mins without leaving.

From there they made there way across the mountain still doing there searches. Now this was the LOWEST, I have ever seen them. I'm talking bout standing out on my deck and being able to see the guy's face hanging out the door of the heli. Some scary shit foreal, seemed more like a show of force more then anything. Don't get relaxed just yet, I personally think that this Drug war is going to get worse before it gets better. All that talk about Obama legalizing marijuana, just doesn't sit well with me, but thats just me.

Other than that, lifes been good in Hawaii Nei, looking forward to summer and the long season ahead.


----------



## andrenicky (Jun 12, 2009)

Im on the east/southish side of the big isle, how u guys deal with all this rain? Can plants generally handle it once they get bigger?


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 13, 2009)

your lucky you have rain, my dear. dry as a 90 year old virgin around here. makes the mountain growers have to haul water. and my girls are wilting fast in this heat. had to transplant 4 today, streaching. found some seeds on my Blueberry. i think it bhrushed up against a mystery male last month.
good to have some outer island vistors on Oahu, how's it Dr. G. hope you hooked up with kkday. sorry i couldn't make it, just getting over streaped throat, feeling better today and since it is a beautiful day, gonna pack the cooler, pick-up some poke and head to Nalo. aloha all, have a good day, and as always, smoke one for Akua. aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

Aloha all! I when miss u Aunty,  next time.. I did get to meet up with kk and the 420 gang. Was awesome! Big plans in the future... Imua! 

Much mahalo Celtic and budman  you people are the TRUE positive movement we need. Lead us bro! I am right behind you. Thx for all your graciousness and the aloha you all have given me. The aloha spirit is alive and flowing..


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jun 15, 2009)

hey all oahu growers
helicopters out today

stopped over my house, saw my reg sign and moved on


----------



## kkday (Jun 15, 2009)

Not a 90 year old va-j-j das funny!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 16, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Had a small problem with caterpillars, I bought some BT caterpillar spray and i have yet to use it fully, but it seemed to work on my vegetables in the garden. I have more of a slug problem then anything, they always come out at night and munch my leaves and leave there trails on my pots and stems.
> 
> Well its been beautiful these past few days. Was lovin the south swell these past few days. Good size waves and good fun.
> 
> ...


Good choice Craca,BT Cat. works just fine when used properly. These little bastards remind me of the movie 'Aliens". Remember they would bleed an acid like blood that would melt through steel? Well these little fuckers with their gunk remind me me of just that! Here I thought I was have a bad case of "Bud Rot",once again. As it turned out, I did have "Bud Rot",and Caterpillar problems too. Now do you get just the green little Catepillars, or do you also get the brown one's that sting too?

Craca102, I'm with you! I'm not sure of Obama's intent either with regard to cannabis.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 17, 2009)

aloha all, aunty here. got a problem with a white widow. the bugga is choise and healty but on some of the leafs there are little white squiggly lines, looking like a worm outline but nothing inside the leaf it self. any thoughts? mahalo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2009)

Leaf miner Aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2009)

Hard to see the little buggas. I get it all the time. It is common outside


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 19, 2009)

big mahalo Dr. G and Random. thats it, leafminers. thank you again, gonna go outside and take care. random says to spray with neem oil tonight, will do.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Make sure if you foliar feed, wash the residue off before the sun gets intense

Aloha Aunty. I coming back next week. No excuses this time... Missed you last trip


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 19, 2009)

aloha. here are some pictures i just took of my dwarf x mango mix. and the last one is that white widow. i cut the infected leafs off and now waiting for night to use neem oil. notice the duct tape in the second shot, over bend the branch, no ho'i!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

allriiight! Nothing wrong with tape Aunty, tape is my " friend" LOL


----------



## The Latent Image (Jun 21, 2009)

I have two that have flowered, do I need to maintain the 12/12 lighting? Or can I just leave them outside now even though the daylight is over 13 hours?


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 21, 2009)

The Latent Image said:


> I have two that have flowered, do I need to maintain the 12/12 lighting? Or can I just leave them outside now even though the daylight is over 13 hours?


If they are indica-dominant plants... Then they will probably continue flowering... If you live in a valley area like I do, then you probably don't get the full 13 hours either..

Where I live only pure sativas actually go through a true veg cycle!! All my indicas autoflower


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

Same here bro!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> allriiight! Nothing wrong with tape Aunty, tape is my " friend" LOL


 got the idea from you Dr.G. mahalo.
hey" latent", good to see you back up. i have a couple of sativas that started to reveg. i think i was giving them the wrong ferts. but my indicas are going right into flower. how is that plant you were having a problem with? the g13? hope it got better.
thunda, my dear, howz it?!! mahalo for the surprises,LOL!!


----------



## The Latent Image (Jun 21, 2009)

Aunty, Good to hear from you too.

I believe the G13 Haze is Indica dominate. Thanks. Here's a couple of pics from today. Both are the same age only I put one back to 24 for another 2 weeks after I found out they were girls. Should have put them both in but need the smoke. 

Also why the red lines on the stem?


----------



## Tunda (Jun 21, 2009)

Everything is doing good Aunty. Learning plenty about outdoor growing especially how impossible it is to keep an indica dominate in veg with our short hours of light. My indica dominates grow about a foot then start flowering, a couple sativas seem to be staying in veg i been feeding with fish emulsions. I also have more males than i was hoping for so im just gonna find the best of each strain and collect pollen for future breeding projects i like do, especially with some of the local strains.


----------



## The Latent Image (Jun 21, 2009)

Aunty,

I guess it was heat exhaustion. Never came back. Thats okay, still learning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey bro, sorry to hear... Part of the fun of growing is learning from our mistakes 

Next round bro, will be a good one aloha


----------



## kkday (Jun 23, 2009)

I just made the fastest $1800 I have ever made just by knowing the right person and giving a ride to a friend to meet that person. Unreal aloha!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 23, 2009)

don't leave us hanging,kk.
latent, mean looking plants, lucky 'oe!! sorry about that G13. the one in the first picture is choise. good luck.


----------



## scoutman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey! its been awhile. My comp. went down. I think my last post was "the beans are in!" The Northern Lights is doing well. Super Stinky! Big Bug is looking very nice. Not liking how Bubblegum is doing. Way to big of a plant for me. Out of control! Put pics up someday. Peace!


----------



## pakaloloz (Jun 24, 2009)

help me out hawaiians!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2009)

Aloha bro... Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## pakaloloz (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you doctah
nice to see alot of people from hawaii
shootz


----------



## Tunda (Jun 25, 2009)

I was wondering what kind soil and ferts is good for up da mountain? One boar went dig up my double gum plant I think it was the fish emulsions that it was looking for. I think I'm gonna just use chemical ferts up da mountain . Plant was nice to just started hairing. Let me know mahaloz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

They like fish emulsion , hey tunda try using dry organic ferts instead of chemicals


----------



## Tunda (Jun 25, 2009)

My other spot I didn't use any fish emulsions and it looks like something tried to dig that up too. All I used is black gold all purpose soil and didn't fert it at all. Maybe the boars were just curious with this one. Kinda worried I got like 5 killer strains even took a cutting off the other double him just incase anything happens. Next time I'm gona leave a dirty sweaty sock near my plants and piss around the area. What ferts do u use dr Gh? Your plants always look very healthy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a magic mix that I get from a local gardener .. Good stuff

Try putting soap bars in the area near your plants, never tried it but I heard it works


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

I honestly go light on ferts... What I do is I look at the plants everyday and when I notice they start to seem like they are not really growing , I give fish emulsion , during veg, of course.. You can tell when they are growing cause the new growth is light green.. Within days of giving the fish emulsion, I can see the difference


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 25, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Everything is doing good Aunty. Learning plenty about outdoor growing especially how impossible it is to keep an indica dominate in veg with our short hours of light. My indica dominates grow about a foot then start flowering, a couple sativas seem to be staying in veg i been feeding with fish emulsions. I also have more males than i was hoping for so im just gonna find the best of each strain and collect pollen for future breeding projects i like do, especially with some of the local strains.


Tunda, have you done any pollenating yet? Keep in mind pollen doesn't keep for very long time. How do you plan to pollenate your plants? Plus, keep an extra good eye on your males. Pollen from the boys can travel upwards to ther length of two football fields when the trades are blowing good!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 25, 2009)

Tunda said:


> My other spot I didn't use any fish emulsions and it looks like something tried to dig that up too. All I used is black gold all purpose soil and didn't fert it at all. Maybe the boars were just curious with this one. Kinda worried I got like 5 killer strains even took a cutting off the other double him just incase anything happens. Next time I'm gona leave a dirty sweaty sock near my plants and piss around the area. What ferts do u use dr Gh? Your plants always look very healthy.


lets face it. Or at least for me, bags of soil smell real earthy. Some brands I really enjoy to smell! So if I feel this way, imagine how da pig feels? I had a few episodes last season with some hairy 200 pounders on my property. They dig with their snouts! I started spreading my Pitbull's shit in and around my plants, pigs stopped coming on my land!!  So I suggest dog "doo doo" to fix your problem!

My one Mac blew up last week, so I can't show pics of pig radication efforts last season. All my addresses, pictures, etc.,etc.. are on that harddrive! I use my desktop for the majority of my computer work. Now I'm using myMacBook,and I don't dig keyboards on laptops(Even though Apple makes the best laptop/keyboards). I much preferdesktops. So I have to get my harddrive retrieved by an expert for I don't lose all that data...AND NO I DON'T BACKUP!!!!

dog shit is your solution!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehehe . Howzit puna


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> hey all oahu growers
> helicopters out today
> 
> stopped over my house, saw my reg sign and moved on


I think it's awesome that you offer up this info. It's typical for Big Island medical cannabis patients to put their number on the roofs of their homes so the 
'steel birds" get a good view,and no need stop. Is that what you did too? 

I'm a bit perplexed that not one Oahu resident thanked you for your observation < I guess everybody there is legal?


----------



## Tunda (Jun 25, 2009)

Puna I usually pick the sacs right before they open then dry them out for 2 weeks then store in a cool dry place should last some months . I have no flowering plants near plus I keep the males small from topping and only keep the best of each strain. I have a couple plants flowering up mouka that I plan to make some crosses. I'll just spray the plant with water except the branch I like pollinate and cover that branch with a small bag of pollen and then shake it a little . Should work


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 25, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Puna I usually pick the sacs right before they open then dry them out for 2 weeks then store in a cool dry place should last some months . I have no flowering plants near plus I keep the males small from topping and only keep the best of each strain. I have a couple plants flowering up mouka that I plan to make some crosses. I'll just spray the plant with water except the branch I like pollinate and cover that branch with a small bag of pollen and then shake it a little . Should work


I'm assuming your fairly green as far as cannabis botany goes? May I suggest that whatever strain you use that you create two lines for breeding. Oh, before I forget. You can actually put your pollen in a freezer. Storing it this way, it should still be viable after one year and a half. That's not bad,right? Just seal it up good. Okay, back to breeding. What is your purpose? Are you trying to make seeds, or create a new strain? Do you have time on your hands? The reason I ask. If you really want to creating a simple hybrid is quite easy. Just take a male of any strain, and a female of any strain....BAM...then there you go. You'll then have keikis that will show traits of both mother & father. I mean some keikis will have mom's traits, and other keikis will show pop's traits. Now if you wanna make your new hybrid more stable, and be able to lockdown certain traits of both parents you'lll need time on your hands. I believe five years is the standard for this. But again making a simple hybrid is no problem.
Sorry gang, I'm rambling. Did the 'Wake & bake',morning today. I get carried away.


----------



## Tunda (Jun 25, 2009)

I've actually done this before a couple times. Not really tryng to make a stable strain just have a few I want to cross I know there will be many phenos I just plan on keeping the best. I'd like to have backup seeds to be safe ,not all will be crosses. Maybe one day I can have a decent collection of seeds.


----------



## pakaloloz (Jun 27, 2009)

if i seen that post earlier i would be trippin .but can someone post what these signs for helicopters look like
i like make a fake one haha


----------



## watersrunning (Jun 30, 2009)

hey howzit lehua, i was wondering if that first pic of ur plant is in a plastic grow bag? I seen some at Koolau Farmers.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jun 30, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I think it's awesome that you offer up this info. It's typical for Big Island medical cannabis patients to put their number on the roofs of their homes so the
> 'steel birds" get a good view,and no need stop. Is that what you did too?
> 
> I'm a bit perplexed that not one Oahu resident thanked you for your observation < I guess everybody there is legal?


i have a big sign in my yard with my number.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jun 30, 2009)

pakaloloz said:


> if i seen that post earlier i would be trippin .but can someone post what these signs for helicopters look like
> i like make a fake one haha


go ahead make a fake one, and really piss them off.
NED is who is in the copters and they control the registry, you wouldn't be fooling anyone.
if anything, that would make it even harder for legit guys like me, so don't.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 30, 2009)

watersrunning said:


> hey howzit lehua, i was wondering if that first pic of ur plant is in a plastic grow bag? I seen some at Koolau Farmers.


aloha. I picked up those 1gal. bags at ko'olau farmers in Kaneohe.
Hey Thunda, I picked up some watering crystals at tru-value yesterday.
Moisture Plus Watering Crystals

Add to potting mixes to enhance water-holding properties 
Crystals absorb water, then release it as plants need it 
Each crystal holds up to 400 times its weight in water
Excellent for outdoor container gardens


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 30, 2009)

hey "watersrunning" how'z it, aloha no. new to the site? welcome on board. good people here with plenty Aloha and so very helpful. no shame, ask anything, someone will help and not be too judgemental,LOL! sometimes the real experienced growers can get "huffy" but not too much on the Hawai'i growers thread.we all started out as newbies. what you growing? join in, have fun and learn alot. aloha for now, beautiful day, gonna burn a bowl and have a lolliepop, mahalo Budy. malama all, aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Aunty, good morning! Still jonesing for the rice krispies! LOL. Your blueberry was dank Aunty! 

Aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 30, 2009)

hey babe, just saw you topsy turvy. choise.


----------



## watersrunning (Jun 30, 2009)

howizt everyone, aunty thanks for the grow bag answer, i seen those bags 4 for a Dollar at koolau F. i keepin my plants in those 1 gal grow bags all the way till budding, got 3 SourDiesel and 1 MasterKush, all good bag seeds, and all Females...gave/pullled my males away. and yea that BLUE HELICOPTER is hovering around, i received a visit the other week...seen a guy jump out the copter and started taking readings with their camera and then dig out after that...spppookyy.

much mahalos everyone.toke on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2009)

Aloha braddah!!


----------



## Tunda (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess true value is da spot everytime i had to go to lowes. Just ran out of the crystals recently hopefully the plants i didnt use the moisture crystals on are established. I noticed after about 2 weeks of being in the ground they rarely need waterings. Thats why i love to plant after heavy rains so da roots can follow the water down and get one nice long tap root to suck up moisture. i put a jug of water and poked a pin hole so it slow drips also cut out the top of the jug so it can catch rain also. cheap and effective , learned that from one of jorge cervantes dvd's he didnt cut out the top tho. Ya that blueberry was bomb aunty . GH that topsy turvy is crazy i might have to get me one soon good work your garden looks very healthy hopefully one day when i go up to visit my family i can check you out to. Aloha


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 1, 2009)

watersrunning said:


> howizt everyone, aunty thanks for the grow bag answer, i seen those bags 4 for a Dollar at koolau F. i keepin my plants in those 1 gal grow bags all the way till budding, got 3 SourDiesel and 1 MasterKush, all good bag seeds, and all Females...gave/pullled my males away. and yea that BLUE HELICOPTER is hovering around, i received a visit the other week...seen a guy jump out the copter and started taking readings with their camera and then dig out after that...spppookyy.
> 
> much mahalos everyone.toke on.


keep this in mind. Bigger bag, bigger root system. Bigger root system,bigger haul in the end! You are virtually denying yourself a much larger return by using one gallon pots!?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 1, 2009)

it's been a very hard year for me. Probably the hardest season since my very first one! Funny, last year Mealy Bugs were my main enemy. This year they are virtually non existant, but catapillars are!! They came in and did major damage to what was already a serverely lousy planting year for me. Not only did I have the usual green catipillar. But I also had a few adventures with the brown one too. Except the Brown one is extremely nasty{he stings}.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm having a hell of a time with catterpillars too puna..to the point where Its gonna deminish returns


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jul 1, 2009)

Catepillars and grasshoppers are thriving this year...More of those big black termite bees too. They want to drill holes in our soffits. Is there a product that kills catepillars etc and leaves ladybugs alone?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

i shouldn't be giving advice on this, obviously, but I just read garlic might help celtic.... I'm gonna try that


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 1, 2009)

yea Puna, i only use the bags while i decide if i want to keep that plant or pull it. i like a 3 gal pot. but the sativas need the 5 gals, the big guns.


----------



## Xx808POIxX (Jul 1, 2009)

Aloha Hawaii growers! POi PoUnder is in the house! so much aloha spirit I see flowing in here...I just a newbie but I when learn lots from readimg this whole thread, and I always looking to learn more... call me the sponge...I soak up all the information!!! 

shakas to all the lovely people of the 808


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 1, 2009)

aloha my dear. welcome, mai, mai. come inside, noho mai. sit down and burn one for Akua. nice to have more aloha around. what island are you on? Aloha, aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

hey braddah...aloha!


----------



## The Latent Image (Jul 2, 2009)

Aloha, 
Welcome to the group. Lots of knowledge and love here.


----------



## Xx808POIxX (Jul 3, 2009)

mahalo for the warmest of welcomes.thank you. I reside on the island of Moloka'i
aloha


----------



## Tunda (Jul 3, 2009)

Molokai has great strains welcome to da party


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 3, 2009)

aloha, aunty here. just dropping a note before i dig out. nice day. all the girls are watered. done all my chores. smoked a bowl. now i going holo holo, down the west side, checking it out. have a good day all, so much Aloha on this thread. much Mahalo, aunty loves you guys. aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 3, 2009)

aloha laten immage. sorry haven't gotten back to you. about that cinder rock for draniage, i think it would be okay but i am not an expert. i use blue rock from my orchids in the bottem, so i don't see a problem if you say that there is no "ph" problem. maybe someone else has a better answer for you. good luck, aloha aunty


----------



## doctorD (Jul 4, 2009)

Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing. looks like every is godd so im glad to hear that. Ive been having a hard time looking for work and dont really want to do much s I havent been on.


----------



## TheStonedApeTheory (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello fello hawaiins, i be repusenting North Shore Boys Chiiiii heiiii!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

liking the name bro.... I just got a case of killer deja vu.....aloha and welcome bro...


----------



## doctorD (Jul 4, 2009)

welcome to the best site on the net and the best thread on the site. Enjoy.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 4, 2009)

aloha my dear, and pull up a chair. good fun, great people, really helpful. have fun.
morning Dr.G. been checking out your journal, great pictures of your island. how's that coco?
Hey Budy, how is your brother? did he go back yet? great guy, lots of fun. mahalo.
you all have a safe 4th. gonna go repot my babies. laters, aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

get em in storage waiting for the winter season... once I harvest the summer crops, the dr. will be growing in coco...much thx aunty!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> get em in storage waiting for the winter season... once I harvest the summer crops, the dr. will be growing in coco...much thx aunty!!


 good. now ...two words my dear. LIMU KOHU!kiss-ass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

ahahhaha get the load right down the road from my house at the beach


I go get some aunty !! LOL


----------



## The Latent Image (Jul 4, 2009)

Wonderful sun today. Gotta love it. The girls are soaking it up. Harvested my first G13 Haze two weeks ago. Dried and curing. Hope to try it out soon. Happy 4th to yall. 

Anyone know if the crushed black cinders are okay to use for drainage in my soil mix. Or should I use the perlite instead? I used the cinders with a new mix and the plants look well.

Thanks for the shout back Aunty. 

Any recommendations for a strong indica to start for the next group of girls? My knowledge of strains is limited.


----------



## doctorD (Jul 4, 2009)

you should have no prob with the black cinders. I have used them and had no trouble.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

a friend told me volcanic cinders are actually harmful to your lungs when you grow bud . I think he said you can use it for vegetables but you dont want to use it in something you smoke not sure if it was the sulfur or what . But he swears to me that growing bud using cinders is bad for your lungs. Im sure if you do a search it will show you why.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 4, 2009)

aloha Latent, choise day today. good to hear that you got a jar load LOL! how much did you have after cure? that bugga is ready to burn right now my friend, no wait!!
did a shit load to repotting, something i have been putting off, but they wouldn't wait any longer!!
a few shots of the guard service,"Kaluadog .Ink."!!LOL!!
notice the rotties bounty, avacados, coconuts,etc.the little one is the alarm, and the big boy is the muscle, punk ass dog.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 4, 2009)

the last shot was taken from a street that has a nice spot to smoke and view. so popular this spot is that sometimes no place to park LOL!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

nice pictures aunty... like the security !! LOL


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

Thought that view looked familiar . Me and my boss used to puff there on our lunch breaks. LOL


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 5, 2009)

Aunty isn't that the same security system that sometimes eats what it is supposed to be guarding??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

Tell me about it ...,..

Hi shecky


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 5, 2009)

Aloha All check this out click on some of the links and let Linda know what's up!!!! 

http://control.mpp.org/site/MessageViewer?em_id=37301.0&dlv_id=28221


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha All check this out click on some of the links and let Linda know what's up!!!!
> 
> http://control.mpp.org/site/MessageViewer?em_id=37301.0&dlv_id=28221


hey everyone, long time no chat. just put my order in for some ppp online. hope to get the beans in the next 3 weeks for green house growing!gunna cross it with some white widow to get alot of strong herbalia. hope all is wel.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jul 5, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I grew up there in Lahaina. I have many fond "rockstar" memories from my days there. GRowing up saw I Jimi Hendrix play on Haleakela! Was walking down front st. when an old school bus pulled over. Bus door flew open and the bus driver say&#699;s " You guys wanna see Hendrix? Get in the bus". So on
> the side of the crater we see Jimi Hendrix play live! All the while a movie is being shot called "Rainbow Bridge",which of course features Jimi H. I personally worked for Jon McVie bass player and original member of "FleetwoodMac". I met him while working for &#699;Windjammers Cruises&#699;. He hired our boat for a private party. After that he hired me to work his Naplii house.
> 
> Where my old house was in Lahaina now sits a BenniHanna Rest. A house I rented for a &100.00 a month. Talk about deals, that was a great one for Lahaina in those days. I even shared a house once with a good friend who has since taken his own life. We only paid for our utilities and property tax twice a year. On top of that, we were able to run our electric meter box in reverse on weekends too.. HECO guy never really checked lock. So we&#699;d flip it upside down on weekends knowing HECO guy wouldn&#699;t be by!! *LOL** AH Maui how I miss her too!


hahaha thats crazy.. if u can recall the field where you saw jemi play, ive grown some stanky dank there. i also went to the school he played at in the 60s? before my time. sat in the same chairs


----------



## pohaku buds (Jul 5, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> hahaha thats crazy.. if u can recall the field where you saw jemi play, ive grown some stanky dank there. i also went to the school he played at in the 60s? before my time. sat in the same chairs


howzit & aloha everyone, wow i trip on dis site. me to born & raise lahaina.. got back to cropping finally!!! kids all grown up.. oh well plenty time on my hands now. good to see all da kanak's sharing mana'o. solid!!! aloha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

aloha braddah! welcome to RIU. enjoy!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 5, 2009)

pohaku buds said:


> howzit & aloha everyone, wow i trip on dis site. me to born & raise lahaina.. got back to cropping finally!!! kids all grown up.. oh well plenty time on my hands now. good to see all da kanak's sharing mana'o. solid!!! aloha.


 Aloha my dear, aunty here, welcome, mai, mai, e noho mai. come inside, sit down, bust out a pipe, lean back and have fun. nice to have you come join our 'ohana.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 5, 2009)

pohaku buds said:


> howzit & aloha everyone, wow i trip on dis site. me to born & raise lahaina.. got back to cropping finally!!! kids all grown up.. oh well plenty time on my hands now. good to see all da kanak's sharing mana'o. solid!!! aloha.


Aloha and welcome to the ohana. mai, mai, e noho mai. pull up a seat, fill a pipe, have fun. aunty


----------



## pohaku buds (Jul 5, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> Aloha and welcome to the ohana. mai, mai, e noho mai. pull up a seat, fill a pipe, have fun. aunty


 mahalo plenty, aunty & doc g!!! not to swift on da computer.... times have changed... all kine diffrent ways now.. nutes ect. before days grow in da cane @up mauka... will show some pics soon!malama!!!!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 5, 2009)

here is some more pics
happy 4th


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> here is some more pics
> happy 4th


 very nice. what are they?
hey, Alika, yea thats the same one, but now that the avacados and mangos are falling he leaves my plants alone.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 5, 2009)

left arjan's haze i think
and
the two on the outside are the church and the center is arjan's haze #3, but it is having problems this time around


----------



## Tunda (Jul 6, 2009)

They look great


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 6, 2009)

pohaku buds said:


> howzit & aloha everyone, wow i trip on dis site. me to born & raise lahaina.. got back to cropping finally!!! kids all grown up.. oh well plenty time on my hands now. good to see all da kanak's sharing mana'o. solid!!! aloha.


brah, how old are you? Did you know any of the Hoopiis from Napali? Or perhaps the late Wade "Okie" Okamoto from Lahaina? Or pehaps does the names "Rat Face", or "Turkey"(Lassen Bros) ring a bell? Albert Jenks, Dangerous Dave, Cater DeWitt?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> left arjan's haze i think
> and
> the two on the outside are the church and the center is arjan's haze #3, but it is having problems this time around


brah, got a question for you. Did you use regular seeds from Greenhouse, or were they feminized? I'm a big fan of Greenhouse from the days of when "Shantibaba", was the man behind Greenhouse, not Arajan! I am no fan of Arijan, but I'm a big fan of Shantibaba's genetics from his days at Greenhouse.
Funny how Arijan refer's to himself as the 'King of Cannabis'. With the majority of Greenhouses winning strains coming from Shantibaba, Arijan & Greenhouse pannicked when "Shantibaba" walked. So what do you do when the best creator of strains in Holland walks from your place? You quickly make up the name of 'King of Cannabis',and hope it sticks!? I mean who the fuck puts there name to their strain???
Sorry, I got carried away. What I want to say is, Greenhouse has some of the best strains anywhere thanks to "Shantibaba". Hoepfully Franco won't fuck them up?
This season I tried some of Greenhouses colored seeds, and they were feminized too. Probably the best seeds I had all year long! I grew White Widow, Trainwreck, White Rhino, Cheese, and Lemon Skunk. Cheese, W.R., Lemon skunk & trainwreck were all feminized seeds, and all stayed stable. Not one seed showed any sign of hemorphidite. They were all awesome plants. How was your experience with Greenhouse products?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a shantibaba fan too puna!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm a shantibaba fan too puna!!


he's numero uno in my book Greeny. I'd love to spend a year with that dude, not to sound gay or anything..


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 6, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, got a question for you. Did you use regular seeds from Greenhouse, or were they feminized? How was your experience with Greenhouse products?


i used the fem seeds, not herm signs at all and i have been putting that big one to the test, and no herm, and it is a reveged plant.

i like their stuff for the simple fact that i can watch their videos. that way i can see if mine are developing correct, it helps me alot.

i am going to cross some stuff this fall to get some seeds, and they will all be fem too.

glad to hear the new colored seeds work well, these were from seeds from 3 seasons ago that i keep cloaning


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey everyone...go back a few pages and click on the link Hawaiian Kind put up. It's from the MPP and allows you to e-mail Linda and company about her possible veto of the task force. They have sample letters...very easy to do. She at least needs to know there are lots of voters out there who support a comprehensive medical marijuana bill.

Aunty...the avocados are RIPE...so yummy...thanks again


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 7, 2009)

To late she vetoed it now we all need to [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Contact our Representatives and Senators Today! *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

you cant win in politics...not in HI


----------



## pohaku buds (Jul 7, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, how old are you? Did you know any of the Hoopiis from Napali? Or perhaps the late Wade "Okie" Okamoto from Lahaina? Or pehaps does the names "Rat Face", or "Turkey"(Lassen Bros) ring a bell? Albert Jenks, Dangerous Dave, Cater DeWitt?


aloha puna, grad l'luna 78...hoopii's from kahakuloa? napilihau i know choke guy's.. no like mention names. rat, chris & albert yea surf w/ them.. me & albert used to work kapalua ironwoods together.. can see da bay wen firing !!! okimoto yea he got blown honokowai, live down da road from me he had some good haleakala!! da other guy's dave & carter i dont know. still livin in lahaina!! malama..


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone remember how to up your post listing per page? I think random posted something but i can't find it. like 50 post per page. mahalo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah, go to edit options on your home page


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 7, 2009)

mahalo babe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

no problem..


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 7, 2009)

Not trying to win just trying to make my voice heard but I know its a soft one on the ears of the people who make the rules. But think of it like this if we all send the same email everyday to the people who need to vote on this maybe they will get the point sooner or later and if not we can vote them out or at least help to get the right people in. sorry I truly dislike politics but with the fake protection they give us now we can't help but try to improve it. Aloha HK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

I understand. reason I voiced my opinion is cause I tried allready... but you right , cannot give up

aloha


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 8, 2009)

Speaking of Shantibaba... 
I'm patiently waiting for some Mr. Nice Medicine Man beans to go up on auction


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 8, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> here is some more pics
> happy 4th


wow when this plants are seen by the dog"fucn bountyhunter"they're gone!!!!fucn twat that dog!!!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 8, 2009)

dog is going to rob me?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 8, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> wow when this plants are seen by the dog"fucn bountyhunter"they're gone!!!!fucn twat that dog!!!


Lol apparently Tony is showing his knowledge of other cultures by sharing his stereotypes with us.. Hey Tony you have bad teeth?

Dog makes Hawaii look bad... Just like the show "Cops" makes the entire midwest look like a giant trailerpark...


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 9, 2009)

i saw dog at this shaolin monk presentation, 
and another time mountain biking,
that pretty much makes me famous.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 10, 2009)

how everybody? haven't been posting lately. waiting out this flowering period is getting on my nerves.i'm the kind of person that stands at the micowave and says hurry up!!
i know the wait is the longest wait there is. so impatient to taste all the different buds. oh well, all good things come to those that wait. HURRY UP!!!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 13, 2009)

*Check out this link 
*
*http://www.mpp.org/states/hawaii/alerts/hawaii-gov-linda-lingle-1.html
*





*Hawaii: Gov. Linda Lingle gives medical marijuana patients zero respect with veto of study bill*​ Dear 

In a move that could hinder the development of Hawaii's medical marijuana program for another year, Gov. Linda Lingle has imprudently vetoed SB 1058. This exploratory legislation sought to establish a task force to examine crucial issues surrounding Hawaii's medical marijuana law; however, Gov. Lingle has for the second year in a row snubbed patients by vetoing this legislation after it passed both chambers of the state legislature by overwhelming margins.





But the fight is not over as lawmakers can still choose to override the governor's veto, which the Senate actually did last year with a 21-1 vote (unfortunately, the House failed to follow suit). *Please print and mail a letter to each of your state legislators asking them to override Gov. Lingle's veto of SB 1058**.* We encourage you to personalize your letter as much as possible in order to maximize its effect.
After you have sent your letter, *please follow up with a call asking your lawmakers to override Gov. Lingle's veto of SB 1058**.*
In her veto message, Gov. Lingle cites what is for all practical purposes a non-existent conflict between state and federal law over medical marijuana as the grounds for her objection. Gov. Lingle has held tight to this reasoning through two administrations, despite the fact that President Barack Obama and Attorney General Eric Holder have announced an end to federal interference with state medical marijuana laws. Governor Lingle's reasoning is not only outdated, it irrationally ignores the fact that Hawaii already has a medical marijuana program that has been up and running for nine years, so any claim that simply examining this law somehow violates federal law flies in the face of reason.
Thank you for supporting the improvement of Hawaii's medical marijuana program. With the help of citizens like you, we can convince legislators to override Gov. Lingle's veto of SB 1058 and enact it into law this year. Please forward this alert to others in Hawaii who might also be interested in doing what is right for Hawaii's sick and dying.
Sincerely,





Nathan Miller
Legislative Analyst
Marijuana Policy Project


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

this is what I think of LingleLinda LIngle is a FUCKTARD!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm gonna mail her a letter and put some 'powder' inside... LOL


just a joke guys!!!! hehehheheh I would never waste a stamp on her


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 13, 2009)

hurray!! kkday just stopped by and left me some sweet herb. MAHALO!! Aunty was hurting LOL!! now i'm gonna fill my pipe and fade away, aloha for today all you players. aunty loves you guys, aloha and have a safe night.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

hey aunty, what strain kkday had??


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey aunty, what strain kkday had??


good news everyone. i just scored some white widow seeds from a friend that got them off line and a few choice looking seeds from a friend that was just on big island. hopefully sativas. hope its not to late for me to plant. oh well i can clone cant i? aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

right on bro...


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 14, 2009)

choise strains maui. good luck.


----------



## scoutman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys. Now that I have my card and all... I have nowhere to grow! I cant grow where am at and I don't know anyone here. Any Ideas?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah, forget the card and do some guerilla growing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

then just use the card to carry your 3 0z....


----------



## scoutman (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm really thinking about doing that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

if you can't find a caregiver, and don't got a place to grow....it's the only way goodluck bro!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 15, 2009)

pohaku buds said:


> aloha puna, grad l'luna 78...hoopii's from kahakuloa? napilihau i know choke guy's.. no like mention names. rat, chris & albert yea surf w/ them.. me & albert used to work kapalua ironwoods together.. can see da bay wen firing !!! okimoto yea he got blown honokowai, live down da road from me he had some good haleakala!! da other guy's dave & carter i dont know. still livin in lahaina!! malama..


Wow, awesome "Pohaku"! Brah, I use to live on Dickenson St. right across from the old Rainbow Rent-a-car lot. Did you know the Alburro brothers(Anselmo & Dukie)? I use to surf with Dukie together back in the 70's summer time Malo Wharf, breakwall, Lahaina Harbor "lefts".
I last saw Alber Jenks a few summers back. He'd always come check me out at my work place when he's on Oahu. I was a "WAikiki Beachboy" for many years. I hope Albert is doing okay these days? The Hoopii family was from NAplii hou if my memory serves me correctly. I was good friends with Epo & Eagle. Plus i knew their mom really well too! Of course I was friends with the Thomas family on front St. too? Did you know Jamie Ballenger at all? His sister use to be married to "eggs", Takeo's son??
I have wonderful memories of Maui. Maui no ka oi!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

Mala Wharf?! awesome lefts!! I love that place!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

Waikiki beach boy??? I was a WALL RAT!!! funny Puna!! Publics was my homebreak!!


----------



## kkday (Jul 15, 2009)

Puna I was on BI this past week for 10 days and was thinking of shooting you a pm for go eat lunch or somthing but I was so caught up with the whole family thing. Next time. Aloha


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 15, 2009)

hey did lingle's veto get overriiden today?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it did!! hooray!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/192
wrong link.....hold on http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/19225/76/ there ya go
http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/19229/76/ this one is better


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 16, 2009)

i didn't see it


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 16, 2009)

aloha everyone, was just wondering what you think the best way to properly dry/cure buds in HaWaII? harvested today and she's looking good...


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 16, 2009)

Yup fuck Linda we are one more step to getting where we all want it to be not saying any of you did or dint help but Mahalo if you did and come on and help if you didn't I mailed a total of 25 letters to all I could and had all of my friends do the same I think we totaled 175 when I mailed them all. 

Here is some cool news 
I am opening a hydro shop in town. We have just stated the first leg of the face lift and building of the shop. We are going to be open by mid Aug and should have a good stock by then. There is a hydro convention in SF and Me and my partners will be attending it and buying all of the newest hydro gear out there. We will be supplying the all of the gear we all look for but can not find on this island. We are going to have a grand opening and when we do I'll let you all know. 

Mahalo everyone and I hope you all come talk story at the new shop 

"Green Hands of Aloha"

Mahalo HK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

right on HawaiianKInd.... when it opens, I'm there!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Waikiki beach boy??? I was a WALL RAT!!! funny Puna!! Publics was my homebreak!!


brah, I was a 'Waikiki Beachboy' for over twenty years already!!! How you think I was able to buy my land in Puna? I was also good friends with the vendor at the wall for "Boogie boards". Did you kmow Curtis "Da Bull" Alkea? He use to be a famour wrestler back in the day. Now he no longer has the concession at the Wall, so Curtis can be found daily at the Hawaiian Graveyard in Pahoa under a shady tree smoking 'da bombs'. Ahhh, how I miss all the old timers who have pasted away in past ten years or so..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

yes. I remember him. remember Don 'the rock' Muraco?? I used to see him at Queens too.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheshireplant said:


> i used the fem seeds, not herm signs at all and i have been putting that big one to the test, and no herm, and it is a reveged plant.
> 
> i like their stuff for the simple fact that i can watch their videos. that way i can see if mine are developing correct, it helps me alot.
> 
> ...


I tried the one 5 pack of feminized seeds offered by Grenhouse. My thinking was use the feminized seeds in the guerilla grows far from home. I idea of being able to not worry about sexing them was to intriging to pas up. Not one sign of "hermie" coming thru!? I had read so much crap about people's experience with feminized seeds blowing up in their faces. Yet, from across the pond(Europe), had almost 95% success rate!!!
So I ordered one of Greenhouses color coded five packs. It came with one 'Great White Shark', 1 White Rhino, 1 Cheese, one Lemon Skunk, Trainwreck. From the gate there were problems. I lost both GWS & White Rhino during germination. Seed casing got stuck on both starters tops, causing the tops to come off! I really love both 'Cheese', and 'Lemon Skunk' The fragrance of both these strains is off the hook! The 'Lemon Skunk' has this Citron smell and taste that is over powering! Plus, it's soooooo fucking frosty too! Now if only I can keep the Aphids from having a "greenhouse feast"?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes. I remember him. remember Don 'the rock' Muraco?? I used to see him at Queens too.


Don was my neighbor way back when on the North Shore.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 16, 2009)

scoutman said:


> Hey guys. Now that I have my card and all... I have nowhere to grow! I cant grow where am at and I don't know anyone here. Any Ideas?


what island, and what area. Plus are you in s house or a condo? Need to know to give you some ideas...


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 16, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, I was a 'Waikiki Beachboy' for over twenty years already!!! How you think I was able to buy my land in Puna? I was also good friends with the vendor at the wall for "Boogie boards". Did you kmow Curtis "Da Bull" Alkea? He use to be a famour wrestler back in the day. Now he no longer has the concession at the Wall, so Curtis can be found daily at the Hawaiian Graveyard in Pahoa under a shady tree smoking 'da bombs'. Ahhh, how I miss all the old timers who have pasted away in past ten years or so..


 my nieces BF use to work for Curtis at the wall. names Ron. when he goes back, because as he says, once a Rat, always a Rat!, same guys still hanging. so funny to see these dudes, still thinking they are forever 19,LOL!!
I use to hang at Beach Center back in the early 70's. Little John Kaili, Nathan Kaleiwahea, Malani, Big Jon Brown, Charlie Underwood,Olson. shit, frickin stonie! thats when still had the jungle and you remember when the "Gypse's" move out of Hotel St. and moved into the jungle? Take's? what was the name of the resturant near Takes? i think was open like 24/7. seems like its all gone now. no more Beach Center, i think the police station is there now. shit, don't go there anymore. we use to hang in front of the market place at n ight, on acid and reds. oh well, too long ago. still i have my memories.good old days, when a oz was $20 and a hit of mescalin was $5. 
and a teri plate at Rainbows was less then that LOL!!!


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 16, 2009)

Aloha People, Puna Bud - im on Oahu, South Side, living in my house....just pulled my plant yesterday, was wondering what are peoples favorite drying techniques....whats the easiest way to dry um and cure um for hawaii people....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

eh aunty, long time I never eat Rainbows!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 17, 2009)

watersrunning said:


> Aloha People, Puna Bud - im on Oahu, South Side, living in my house....just pulled my plant yesterday, was wondering what are peoples favorite drying techniques....whats the easiest way to dry um and cure um for hawaii people....


Hmm I pulled my Bubba yesterday.. same location.... Is this me????

*I run 2-3 days(or more if necessary) straight under a fan until the stem is crispy and crunchy.. 
The humidity + the fan gives it a good start to the cure here!! Then toss into a large mason jar to cure anywhere from 10-45 days. 

Start opening the jar once a day for the first 5 days.. 
Once every 2 days for 2 weeks.. 
Once a week for wheneva!.*. 

Smoke it up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice Shecky!!!!


----------



## pohaku buds (Jul 19, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Wow, awesome "Pohaku"! Brah, I use to live on Dickenson St. right across from the old Rainbow Rent-a-car lot. Did you know the Alburro brothers(Anselmo & Dukie)? I use to surf with Dukie together back in the 70's summer time Malo Wharf, breakwall, Lahaina Harbor "lefts".
> I last saw Alber Jenks a few summers back. He'd always come check me out at my work place when he's on Oahu. I was a "WAikiki Beachboy" for many years. I hope Albert is doing okay these days? The Hoopii family was from NAplii hou if my memory serves me correctly. I was good friends with Epo & Eagle. Plus i knew their mom really well too! Of course I was friends with the Thomas family on front St. too? Did you know Jamie Ballenger at all? His sister use to be married to "eggs", Takeo's son??
> I have wonderful memories of Maui. Maui no ka oi!!!!!


howzit puna, yeah know da thomas braddah's mike, timmy, ricky... rainbow rent-a-car popes? lahaina braddah's kitty, lincoln,ella, snake, wayno, boz, samo.... da list goes on... how's makekau on front street?? anyway getting probs w/ spida mites, shoot da flora mite, neem, dont bug me, still da same... any sugest??? malama.


----------



## pakalolo grower (Jul 19, 2009)

hey just wondering where the shops going to be, I just joined this site and I used the kahala shop once for nutrients but priced very high, I just moved back to Hawaii and Cali had plenty shops in every city so all the shops were price competitive.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 20, 2009)

i hi-jacked this link from another thread. bug id.
www.oisat.org/control_methods/other_substances/soap_spray.html


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 21, 2009)

boy this thread is really going down hill. thats okay, i'm still following. here are some pictures i just took of my babies. the first two are my mango x dwarf cross. the next 2 are KC Brians Brain Damage. my little blue friend(lady bug) and my Mo'os, eating my aphids. choke fricken bugs so alot of mo'os in my garden


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still here aunty!! nice pics!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 21, 2009)

here are my ladybug and mo'os.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 21, 2009)

hi babe. good to see at least one more regular on. how you? working so hard, but flirting with all the wahines, you player.
i made some rice crispy treats and thought of you while i was downing them,LOL!!
kkday came over 2 days ago. good thing, he found another "Botos" in with my wahines, punk!! BUTTER!!LOL!!
missing all the gang. still following you of course. you have a nice little following going there. they crack me up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

hey aunty, I transplanted in the coco today.. much thx and much love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> missing all the gang. still following you of course. you have a nice little following going there. they crack me up.


 I miss the gang too thx for being part of the following! always good to see you in my thread


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 21, 2009)

yea i saw that. stuff really is alot, yea. compact shit. good luck with that babe. gonna follow that closely.


----------



## maxswellsc (Jul 23, 2009)

alohas everyone...looking for some clones on the big island. shoot me a message if you got any for sale! mahalo


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 24, 2009)

okay. can't find much on rejuvanating a plant. kkday said to put it in 24hrs. i just read on another thread that he puts it into total dark for 2 days then 18/6 for 2 weeks. i am so confused!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out fdd2blk thread aunty. Advanced search tunafish'. There is a good tutorial in there


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 24, 2009)

mahalo babe, gonna check it out now.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 24, 2009)

What strain aunty? Usually if its a sativa dominant you just transplant it in a bigger pot and it should reveg. The indica strains i think you have to reveg indoor.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey thunda, never see you long time. pehea? all good. i did give you a call last week but kkday came to the rescue.
i am trying to reveg. a white widow. i read fdd2blk's thread like Dr.G. said. got to change my lights.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 24, 2009)

I been good aunty sorry i been turning my phone off cuz it doesnt catch where i work at. Ya whitewidow you just gotta put it under veg and if its root bound make sure that you transplant. Hope everything is good with you i going have some seeds in a few weeks if you like . Plants are looking unreal and that thai is getting good size. The SSH is also doing good i am hoping that the season goes good. So far so good , i noticed i no moa much patience for sativa's lol they take forever to flower and when they start they take forever to finish. aloha


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 25, 2009)

one day it's super beautiful here. Then the very next day, it raining "cats & dogs"!!!! HERE COMES THE FUCKING "*BUD ROT*"!!! Plus the steel birds have been sneeky lately. Plus yesterday a prop plane was circling above my space, not once but several times. These are the pricks I'm willing to bet who are looking for "_thermal footprints_"? No, i'm not paranoid, but there are just way to many inside grow ops getting busted here on BI lately....how?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

those pricks is circling heavy here too! steel birds and the fucking plane!! asshats!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

they must be out in full force this week!! fuck them, I aint doing shit wrong!! they are! leave me and my meds alone allready!


----------



## The Latent Image (Jul 25, 2009)

Aunty, I'm still here too. Last week we over rode the veto...Thanks to everyone that sent letters and called....now the task force battle begins. Seems that DPS is not interested in starting.

ASA meeting @ Blaisdell Park on 8 Aug 5-7pm. All input welcome.


----------



## The Latent Image (Jul 25, 2009)

Aunty, I'm still here too. Last week we over rode the veto...Thanks to everyone that sent letters and called....now the task force battle begins. Seems that DPS is not interested in starting.

ASA meeting @ Blaisdell Park on 8 Aug 5-7pm. All input welcome.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey Lantent how it going? how is your grow? I just ordered some fem seeds, white widow and i forget, damn memory. gotta check up on my order.
I think the Birds are flying because the cops know that our babies are gettin ready to harvest. been flying over kailua also, punks!!
so Puna, you guys getting rain like Kauai. It's just super hot over here, my plants are wilting. but my Mo'o's are feasting on the aphets.Punks.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 26, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey Lantent how it going? how is your grow? I just ordered some fem seeds, white widow and i forget, damn memory. gotta check up on my order.
> I think the Birds are flying because the cops know that our babies are gettin ready to harvest. been flying over kailua also, punks!!
> so Puna, you guys getting rain like Kauai. It's just super hot over here, my plants are wilting. but my Mo'o's are feasting on the aphets.Punks.


typical Puna weather for this time of year. But the rain has been extra hard, and extra steady too. I really gotta worry for both Indicas & sativas when it's like this. It's days like these that make me happy that I planted in late spring!(something I've been doing for about six seasons now). Sure, "Bud Rot" is here. But at least I've got it somewhat under control thru modern chemistry.

Aunty, are these your first time using feminized seeds? A lot of people this side of the Atlantic don't care for feminized seeds. Personally, I love them! It allows the "guerilla farmer" a better range of operation. But I think a lot has to do with who you get your "beans" from. Countless people have complained that their feminized seeds went "hermie" almost from the gate?!!?!
If you go to reputable seed company I'd expect good results. That is what I did, and I was 100% happy with the results too! I'll even go as far as to say that they were they were my best ladies this summer? All I'm say is be careful with who you get your meds from!

I've noticed here on the Big Island that the cops like to fly when it's raining. I imagine it allows for good stealthness on their part. It's even hard to hear them when it's raining. I wish they'd respect the voice of the people here with regard to our latest initiative.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 26, 2009)

Prop planes been flying over my plot to. Before I would see like one prop plane a month now there is everyday. And the steel birds fly on a very regular schedule. I even been timing them everyday I know when the first one will come out and the last one too. My uncle told me he knew a guy who worked green harvest and the guy told him they would cut all the tops and stash them and come back for all the top colas all the cream of da crop. Shoulda been green hawa's cuz they so hawanui.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

puna, I noticed the same thing, it's rainy and cloudy and they're flying...stupid I say


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been timing them too tunda,,


----------



## Tunda (Jul 26, 2009)

i hate the ones when im up mouka and they just fly over the mountain super fast. From far airplanes and heli's sound alike espeically from the opposite side of the mountain. Sometimes you dont hear them till its almost too late and you have literally seconds to run for cover. mean adrenaline rush infact i saw one coastguard one in the valleys one day pretty close to one of my plots. Good thing i keep my numbers down and plants short so they are not very noticeable and try to make it not worth their wild to stop for them. Herb is the healing of the nation. The more ppl smoke herb the more babylon fall, famous words of Robert Nesta Marley.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

if anyones interested, I got pics of the fucktard flying his plane over my property,,,its in my journal


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 26, 2009)

i see that prop plane at least 3 times a day. flys near the shoreline then inland acouple of times. then that black punk-ass copter crusin all over the hills.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 26, 2009)

it's ashame that with our economy in the dirt that our government still insist on the evilness of cannabis ,and it's ability to corrupt & prevert minds. I was one of millions who thought our homeboy "Barack", would actually be an agent of change.....boy do I feel I got the "oaky-doke" from Obama! He hasn't kept his election promises very well. I was really hurt by him going back on his commitment to the 'needle exchange program', Now he insist that he doesn't want the feds to intervene on state matters yet he refuses to publicly talk these fuckers down allowing them to keep raiding california co-ops. I'm also equally upset that "homey", hasn't put the noose over Cheney's neck for his stance on torture(but that's another thread). But hey, we were all willing to turn our backs on him(Obama), and what he's doing as long as he addressed our needs for medical cannabis. I was feeling everything had a 50-50 chance. I mean weren't we suppose to have a new 'Drug Zsar', who would unerstood the needs of medical cannabis? I mean that's what I thought,right? Until I read this shit!!!!

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/content/drug-czar-blasts-medicinal-value-marijuana


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I was duped too puna don't feel bad...but what they are doing is BS!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I cant believe that dude can lie like that!! that drug czar IS on DRUGS!!! I say!!


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah they been flyin over my house alot too. buti guess they only see the legal limit so they never bother but only check. my guerilla grow seems to be doin good not chopped yet. but i do kno some guys that had there stuff ripped off by green harvest. its crappy before we use to get the heads up on wen they flyin but now it seems like out of theblues sometimes they fly.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

aloha braddahpost more often in here!! mahalos


----------



## Punatic (Jul 27, 2009)

I Guess they let just about anybody in here, so I guess I'll step into the room.
(been reading all the back pages took some TIME)
Wassup Big Island !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

just as long as you not the fuzz.....wassup!!! 5-0 suck balls!! lmao


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 27, 2009)

aloha all. hey maui, long time never see you in here. good to hear from you. those stupid planes were flying again this morning. then a new helicopter, black with a white belly. punks. Jah don't sleep, He knows the rightous.
Aloha Punatic, welcome to our Lanai, pull up a chair. roll one up, get ready for a great ride!!!


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

Howzit, all! New to the forum. More details in the good Dr's thread, mentioned earlier. Just beginning to cultivate here in HI. Had some experience in the late '70s indoor in Oregon, but here I'll grow outside.


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

I have it, from a very reliable source, that there have been only 2 flys on the BI this year, and that Bennie has declined both State and Fed money for MJ suppression. He's apparently also instructing the popo's to concentrate on real drugs. Obama's policy of not having the feds intervene on state matters will bring up an interesting situation if CA goes ahead and legalizes the herb. Invade CA to inforce fed law or write off the Fed efforts to suppress seem to be his only choice at that time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 29, 2009)

smokn said:


> I have it, from a very reliable source, that there have been only 2 flys on the BI this year, and that Bennie has declined both State and Fed money for MJ suppression. He's apparently also instructing the popo's to concentrate on real drugs. Obama's policy of not having the feds intervene on state matters will bring up an interesting situation if CA goes ahead and legalizes the herb. Invade CA to inforce fed law or write off the Fed efforts to suppress seem to be his only choice at that time.



Are we talking "house", or "fruit" flies? Cause I know you're not talking about 'Op Green Harvest, or any state or '. They fly at least twice weekly in Puna looking for Pakalolo patches. Perhaps they have only flown twice in Waikaloa? I've been an observer,and or a victim, plus countless times an unwilling particpant of 'Op Green Harvest' since about 1974!!!! They have been flying almost daily here in Puna since the end of June! I promise you, I'm more reliable than your "reliable source",though! 
Listen, of all the islands in this state, we get the most exposure here on the Big Island. Rightfully so too. I mean spock out all the land on this island alone! Sure there is a lot of it, and not of of it is volcanic either!!! The district of Puna alone is bigger than all of Oahu put together. I always expect more heat on this island. 
When I heard that the latest issue of 'Hightimes', had an article about Hawaii I was excited! I wanted to get that issue right away. Well it had an article about Hawaii alright! The Big Island Hawaii that is! Not the Hawaiian Islands, but the Big Island!!! Wooops, I'm getting way off topic..later!


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 29, 2009)

wonder how many of those flights r tourist rides ? i kno when i was there in 03 i went on several and honestly i dont no how someone cood spot a patch with all the lush vegitation . cant wait 2 come back and try the waves


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

We know which ones are what..


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> We know which ones are what..


i bet u guys look up and say ," DUMBASS TOURISTS "


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Tour copters and planes don't hover around and circle your house all day.... Unless your house is part of the tours.... You can even see the asshats looking out the chopper straring at you,,, I talk through experience


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Why would we say dumb tourists??? I don't understand??


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Why would we say dumb tourists??? I don't understand??


 when i was there i got the impression from some , repeat SOME , that theyd just soon id stayed whereever the #*^& i came from


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

You been hanging out in the wrong part of town then..


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You been hanging out in the wrong part of town then..


 youll have 2 enlighten me , 4 the most part tried 2 stay away from the tourist traps . i waanna say thanks 4 the referral 2 kindness , a helpful dude or dudette with good advice, so THANKS!


----------



## liquidphire (Jul 29, 2009)

I just moved to Oahu and got my card, was wondering if there is a place to get clones/seeds to get me started. Mahalo!


----------



## liquidphire (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr Greenhorn, I tried to find those pics in your journal - regarding the copters but I didn't wanna go through 155 pages what page is it on? Thanks!! Finally got my card, the doc said that you can only legally grow indoors with the card now? is that true/false?


----------



## smokn (Jul 29, 2009)

liquidphire said:


> Dr Greenhorn, I tried to find those pics in your journal - regarding the copters but I didn't wanna go through 155 pages what page is it on? Thanks!! Finally got my card, the doc said that you can only legally grow indoors with the card now? is that true/false?


Let me jump in here. False. If you have a card, you can grow 7 plants and have 3oz cured weed. You can grow anyplace you want indoors or out, but it has to be registered. For instance, my daughter's card says she grows at my place, and I am registered as her caregiver.

That being said, welcome to the site! Obtaining clones requires that you have a grower who trusts you. Seeds likewise, or they can be ordered online, or found in your bag of weed, etc. Have fun!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## liquidphire (Jul 29, 2009)

smokn said:


> Let me jump in here. False. If you have a card, you can grow 7 plants and have 3oz cured weed. You can grow anyplace you want indoors or out, but it has to be registered. For instance, my daughter's card says she grows at my place, and I am registered as her caregiver.
> 
> That being said, welcome to the site! Obtaining clones requires that you have a grower who trusts you. Seeds likewise, or they can be ordered online, or found in your bag of weed, etc. Have fun!


 Hey smokn! Thanks for the fast reply! didn't know id find a site with so many active hawaii residents  I just moved here from Boston. I ordered some seeds online and the dog ate one of my sprouts and 1 didn't grow and I am down to my last seed so lets hope this goes okay! its a lowryder x ak47. Not having very good luck and hate wasting $$ The bud here is absolutely incredible compared to the stuff back home, luckily I have a friend from back home who is hawaiian and is currently living here - but never any seeds in this delicious stuff


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Please don't use haole,, people get offended here easy


----------



## liquidphire (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Please don't use haole,, people get offended here easy


My mistake, edited. Dr


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

And I'm part Caucasian too, just to give y'all the heads up


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 29, 2009)

yo dr g! whats with chi flaming you over nothing this morning? that was wacked and lame huh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Thx kaleo I appreciate that


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 29, 2009)

any time, he was being uncalled for.

and DAMN you Hawaii growers sure post alot! damn near 2000 posts on this thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Spreading the aloha my friend


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 29, 2009)

aloha all, auntys on the way, lighting my second bowl and sitting down to follow along. now, now, ho'omanawanui gang, take it easy, lets not get all huhu. we welcome all,ALL to our little world on RIU.
nice to see some new posters, welcome to alohaland. we all poi dogs here, thats why we all so goodlooking. poi dog meaning a mix-up breed. most of us have more then one nationality in us.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 29, 2009)

> most of us have more then one in us ........ oooo!! thats gotta hurt !!!  just joken


----------



## liquidphire (Jul 29, 2009)

Ended up helping Dr. J today with his computer  Wish we had dispensary where I could get clones/seeds! ordering from EU takes forever! Aloha everyone!


----------



## Punatic (Jul 30, 2009)

Eh watch out for the POI dogs they are in HIGH demand in Kea'au (Camp 9)!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

punatic, thats funny. you crack me up. hey Liquid, welcome to Alohaland.


----------



## hawaiiankine (Jul 30, 2009)

i need some help my plant is not budding an its about 6 months old on saturday?!what do i need to give it i tried fish emulsions super thrive an bat guano...any ones help would be great!!!


----------



## smokn (Jul 30, 2009)

From what little I know, the light cycle determines budding. Restrict the light to less than 12 hours, and vegetative growth stops and blooming begins. Why do you want to stop its getting bigger right now? The bigger the better (usually).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Dont use fish emulsion, to much nitrogen.. Try more p and k


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 30, 2009)

It's all about the light cycle and nothing to do with nutrients.....
I live in an area that always gets less than 12 hours... more like 10 hours max a day even during June..... 

I can't get anything to veg longer than 2 months without it starting to flower....
My Island Og will start flowering after the first 4 weeks outdoors and finish by 8 weeks.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, what sheck said, it's yor strain too.. Probably originated nearer to the equator than most

nitrogen will make your plants go back veg though, try it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

N= leafy growth development


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 30, 2009)

smokn said:


> Let me jump in here. False. If you have a card, you can grow 7 plants and have 3oz cured weed. You can grow anyplace you want indoors or out, but it has to be registered. For instance, my daughter's card says she grows at my place, and I am registered as her caregiver.
> 
> That being said, welcome to the site! Obtaining clones requires that you have a grower who trusts you. Seeds likewise, or they can be ordered online, or found in your bag of weed, etc. Have fun!


if you are a big Island resident you have the benefit of the "Peaceful Sky Initiative',so you can actually have 24 plants growing on your property.

Today at 10:24 the first "Steel Bird" of the day flew by on there way to Kalapana no doubt. Another group of three past by at 2:30 P.M.. How I notice they are not tourist choppers,the direction they fly tell me. Tourist helicopters here fly from airport in Hilo directly to Volcano, from point A, to point B...it's a straight line . How do I notice that it's not a tourist helicopter? Over 30 years in the trenches here tells me so!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

THx for the updates puna, they just buzzed past my house righT now


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 30, 2009)

hawaiiankine said:


> i need some help my plant is not budding an its about 6 months old on saturday?!what do i need to give it i tried fish emulsions super thrive an bat guano...any ones help would be great!!!


are your plants in pots, or in the ground? If you have them in pots near your home just go haul them into your garage/house at night forcing them into a 12-12 situation.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIySfQ6Qurs

Katchafire for all you guys burning one now. love them


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Jul 30, 2009)

what you guys think?


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Jul 30, 2009)

hows these fakas!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

NIce Hawaiian


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

nice job brudda. what island?


----------



## Tunda (Jul 30, 2009)

Mean invasion of privacy , not like they just looking at a few houses they go from house to house . Been watching them the last couple days seems like they don't miss a thing. That's ok just gotta be more clever than them.


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Jul 30, 2009)

maui bound


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

right on brudda. choke growers on here lurking from you island.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 31, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIySfQ6Qurs
> 
> Katchafire for all you guys burning one now. love them


that's nice aunty, but thissong fits me mo betta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwawuqD6eNc


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 31, 2009)

spakdacrip808 said:


> what you guys think?



wassup with the runaway "weed whacker"damage in the first pic?


----------



## palehawaiian (Jul 31, 2009)

i grow beddah weed brah


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 31, 2009)

palehawaiian said:


> i grow beddah weed brah


Ya no joke! I smoked some of your stuffs...
What's up Brickweed?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

palehawaiian said:


> i grow beddah weed brah


Let's see some pics!!!!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Let's see some pics!!!!


just took this, goodmorning

and new dude, that first plant is sad, but it will only get better as you keep growing, trust me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice!!....


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Jul 31, 2009)

all day


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Jul 31, 2009)

what harvey in october?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

look like much sooner than that! nice


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 31, 2009)

this is great!! okay, all you bruddas and titas, those buds are getting nice and momona(fat), start with the bragging rights, lets see more Bud Pron,LOL!!!all the plants are looking so fine, i can smell them thru my computer....oh,wait.thats me,sorryLOL!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 31, 2009)

chhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xOyTAaNs3keck it out...burningLOL!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xOyTAaNs3k


----------



## Punatic (Jul 31, 2009)

Eh no worries Aunty tommorow Sat den can bocha you no going stink anymore!


----------



## Punatic (Jul 31, 2009)

So what strains everybody finnishing up? 
White widows about done, potent but small yield. Tried some Blueberry Widow, man same punch but nice taste. 
Gonna try and make a new strain (White Mango) this time!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 31, 2009)

that sounds ONO!!. post when you do, want to see how that turns out,White Mango,awesome.


----------



## mauwwee wowwee (Jul 31, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all. hey maui, long time never see you in here. good to hear from you. those stupid planes were flying again this morning. then a new helicopter, black with a white belly. punks. Jah don't sleep, He knows the rightous.
> Aloha Punatic, welcome to our Lanai, pull up a chair. roll one up, get ready for a great ride!!!


hey wassup! yeah been busy. but yeah i heard they going fly again soon. i think they tryin to catch indoor ops. but

cops on maui seem to be crackin down hard. you think they be tryin to control the ice prob instead


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 31, 2009)

I have decided to include a few pics that I have of plants remaining. None of them will be ready before Sept. or Oct. I grew these couple of monsters for several reasons. But mainly for paying off my bills & debts come fall. 

The BlackJacks I'm growing, two right now come from a great lineage! Blackjack's parents are Jack Herer & Black Domino. Plus my "Blackberry" has great parents too. Rasberry Cough & Black Domino are here parents. I expect great things from these two strains. Neither of which were easy to grow because neither are very stable. But I choose these two strains because I keep hearing from locals around me, "yo brah, where the Purps?". So here comes the fucking purples, and I expect them the be stronger than your normal purples from the 'Great White North'. My personal experience with purples has been. I love the look, but where's the beef(no bobo feeling after smoking)? I think the best Purple I ever had was 'Purple Urkle'.

Of my 35 odd years of growing, this is the worst year ever for me! My worse than my first year growing too!!! 

I did come away with a couple of new observations as far as seed banks, seeds & strains go. This is what I found out:

Mazar-i-sharif strain needs to be were there is minimal rain falling. One plant was literally 50% BUD ROT!?!?!?

I tried growing Nirvana's AK-48 strain. All is well so far. Four of these girls are over 4 ft tall too.

I grew one each of the following strains with varied success :

Lemon Skunk...........this stuff was beyond frosty?!!?!

Trainwreck................pretty awesome stuff,\

Cheese....this strain really does have kind of a chessey taste

White Rhino....what is there to say about this strain?

Great White Shark......seed never made it outta paper towel.

I went with plenty of other strains too this year. But the majority of them died off with my indoor grow experiment. It's an experiement that I will not soon forget. It's a mistake that in the end is gonna cost me! My landrace girl will be used to pay off my debt to my partners,creditors,mortgage company, 
etc,etc..
But hey, this is my life! I've been with this plant enjoying her company since 1966. She is my life, what else can I say?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

looks good puna!! like the security detail too!


----------



## smokn (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks good puna!! like the security detail too!


Will work for weed.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks good puna!! like the security detail too!


I'm real big about my security team, which I might ad is three deep. The two in the pics come in between 85 & 95 pounds. With probably anywhere from a 3 ton to 5 ton pressure bite! I'd ssure hate to trade a bud for a chunk of ass how about you!?
The other one missing is 'Tinker", she's my true "Pig Hunter". Shis is a mix of Pit Bull/Whippet. She is a pig hunter with wheels!!! Dr. I suspect you're like Aunty and I, true animal lover?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Jul 31, 2009)

ho aunty your shit is bombin!props!


----------



## anherbman (Jul 31, 2009)

For Auntie. This is real old school! Cheers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u7xMk3fO20


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

A little forum help? Where do you change things like location? I can't seem to find it. Thx


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

anherbman said:


> For Auntie. This is real old school! Cheers
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u7xMk3fO20


Just had to add this to my music collection. Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

It's in your homepage... Details I think but it's on the left in your homepage


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

Found da bugga! I'm using the Blazin theme and it doesn't show up with that, but change to default and voila! thx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice!!! Hehehehe


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

credit to Jimmy Buffet, of course.


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, I got message #2000. Didn't even notice until now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations! See, I knew you were special! Hahaha
lmao


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 1, 2009)

anherbman,MAHALO,LOL!!! i do love my blues and with that hot harp in the back,wow,had to smoke a bowl for that one. then i got hooked checking out the other videos, love that shit. thanks again.
Puna, OMG, i love those two babies. i use to have a bull terrier with black spots like them. best dog we ever had. now we got the duo "Kalua Dog Security, Inc.", or as they are known around the house, punk ass dogs,LOL!!! but i wouldn't want to be the dummie that trys to come into my yard with that black Rottie. at least he doesn't eat my plants anymore.


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Aug 2, 2009)

comments always appreciated!


----------



## 503tothe808 (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad to see an 808 thread goin strong!, i'm headed back to Oahu in a week and will be settin up a new backyard grow opp on north shore, I was plannin on orderin some new seeds and was wonderin what strains people have had the best luck with on Oahu in primarily outdoor grows recently? Much mahalos for any helpful advice/recommendations


----------



## 503tothe808 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nirvana seems to be a fairly well-trusted site with reasonable prices, i was looking at feminized Kaya Gold, Swiss Cheese, and PPP in particular. I'm looking for something fairly low-maintenance to grow, suitable for Oahu's north shore climate, and that will produce potentially large yields of potent bud. Any recommendations on these 3, or another better-suited strain would be greatly appreciated!

Oh, and what would be the earliest I could consider getting started on the grow (with the winter months coming up). I was planning on having them inside in pots until they were 6-8 inches and looking nice and healthy and then transplanting them outside.

Mahalos again, this is my first grow in the 808 and i want it to be as fruitful as possible!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Aloha!! You can start your grows anytime of the 
year outdoors here, sativa strains work best but you can use any you wishaloha!


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Transplanted 6 of my babies to 5" pots last night. No Transplant shock evident this am, so all is good! Grow, girls, grow!


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

You're up awful early, doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

I get up at 5am everyday even on Sundays!! Hehehhe


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Aug 2, 2009)

people lets see everyones crops


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I get up at 5am everyday even on Sundays!! Hehehhe


Never was a morning person the whole time I was working. Now that I'm not working, it turns out the problem was just sleep deprivation. Now that I can get enough sleep, morning is a lot more pleasant!


----------



## Punatic (Aug 2, 2009)

Just wanted to share, I recently got a scope (never had one before) to check the trichomes on my girls. Picked a few girls 2 weeks ago goin by the pistels all turning red. That batch when smoked was really good stuff. Now picked the rest by Using the scope and waiting for Half the trichomes to turn red an extra (Loooooong) 16 days. Buds are twice as thick and frosty as hell. This batch is like WHOA sit down, or else it's knocking you the f*&K down.
This strain was supposed to finish off in 8 weeks but went beyond 10 weeks.
If you are growing for severe pain, trust me wait till the end and DON'T pick her till she's done.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2009)

*Doc*... I disagree about Sativa strains growing best out here... We will see come Harvest party 
*
Puna*- Congrats on getting some BlackJack.. the indica dominant phenos are wickedly strong and highly sought after by the cali dispensaries for it's painkilling ability... you gonna be cloning  ? 
_I just scored some of OG Raskals Purple Bubblegum (Purple Urkel x 97 Bubblegum) and Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg (Grape Ape x Chem D)... Two highly sought purple crosses that won't be sold anymore.. I'll be happy to swap a clone when I get them up _ 
I agree that Purple Urkle is phenomenal and Grape Ape is one of the best purples to have that grapey taste.....
*
Lehua-*Howzzit Aunty... Miss ya 

*Welcome new folks*....


Positive Vibrations to your crops


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

I look forward to it!!  hi Shecky


----------



## palehawaiian (Aug 2, 2009)

How ya all like em?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Aug 3, 2009)

Aloha All I've been swamped with opening the shop but i wanted to ask all of you what would you like to see our grow shop carry. I just got back from the hydro show in SF it was off the hook i have all sorts of new things coming to the islands for both hydro and soil. I not only going to carry what i want but what you all want so send me your wish lists and things you would like to see in the store. Our prices will be competitive with the other people and online but we are going to specialize in building hydroponic systems to fit in all location in and outdoors. send me a PM of what you would like I may be able to send you a price or at least tell you if we are going to carry it. 

For all you soil guys don't worry we will have all kinds of new soil for you and other options like coco core. 

Green Hands of Aloha should be open and full stocked by sept 1st 

Grand opening should be around mid sept with good food and door prizes of all kinds 


Mahalo HK


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 3, 2009)

503tothe808 said:


> Nirvana seems to be a fairly well-trusted site with reasonable prices, i was looking at feminized Kaya Gold, Swiss Cheese, and PPP in particular. I'm looking for something fairly low-maintenance to grow, suitable for Oahu's north shore climate, and that will produce potentially large yields of potent bud. Any recommendations on these 3, or another better-suited strain would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Oh, and what would be the earliest I could consider getting started on the grow (with the winter months coming up). I was planning on having them inside in pots until they were 6-8 inches and looking nice and healthy and then transplanting them outside.
> 
> Mahalos again, this is my first grow in the 808 and i want it to be as fruitful as possible!


I like their customer service. But for product I give them a B-. I think some of their strains aren't ready for prime time yet. Very,very unstable at best were their Blackberry & BlackJack strains. But that's not to say I don't like them, on the contrary they are awesome at the same time....just a bit unstable. But I know for sure, I'd purchase them again down the road. But on a personal level, I gotta go with 'Greenhouse Seed Co.' They to me are way above all the other seedbanks put together.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't trust the sites like attitude and nirvana anymore after I talked to some breeders about how fresh the seeds are at those places...

The breeders I talked to said they typically release the freshest seeds to the auction sites at places like icmag and thcfarmers and if they don't sell within the 2 month period in some cases they are sent back to the breeder... who in turn sends them to the private seed banks......

Also places like Nirvana may create their own versions instead of going out and getting those genetics... 
*For example..... * The Jack Herer in BlackJack is actually Nirvana's "Jock Horror" in which they took what they thought was the components of Jack Herer and put their own creation together... 
You are right about the stability as there are many variations within the seeds.... My buddy in Cali who grows for several dispensaries found an indica dominant pheno and it's incredible... but I know he went through like 30 females to get that one.....


----------



## The Latent Image (Aug 3, 2009)

Aunty- My crop is looking good. This is my first year so it can only get better. I HOPE!!!

I'm running SSH, Thai Skunk, Jack Flash Raspberry, Maui Waui Skunk, and G-13 Haze. I am totally amazed at the growth in the last two weeks.

HK- Where is the new shop, I'd like to check out the stock. 

Aloha all


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1i4OQUbGEE

enjoy.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow,Latend, i am so proud of you!!! your ladies are breath-taking!! lucky you. all seem healthy and potent,LOL!!!
have you thought of what your gonna grow for the short season?
Palehawaiian, your ladies are also looking CHOISE!!! love all the bud shots, mahalo, gang. 
Hawaiian Kind, awesome, can't wait for finally having a "dependable" grow shop that is own and run by someone that can relate, and hopefully will be open and stocked. big MAHALO,LOL!!


----------



## 503tothe808 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks doc, i prefer the sativa highs anyways X ) Sounds great, so i shouldn't worry about the winter rains giving them too much hydration?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Not as much as the indicas sativas work for me! But I do grow indicas too, don't get me wrong


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 3, 2009)

ok
Posted on: Monday, August 3, 2009



HILO, Hawai'i &#8212; An 81-year-old Ka'u man was sentenced last week to
30 days in jail for growing marijuana.

Under terms of a plea agreement, Hilo Circuit Judge Greg Nakamura also
sentenced Leovegildo Mercado of Pahala, to 60 days of home electronic
monitoring and five years' probation.

Mercado pleaded no contest June 5 to second-degree commercial promotion
of marijuana. Prosecutors reduced a first-degree commercial promotion
charge, and dropped two other commercial promotion charges, one count of
promoting a detrimental drug and six firearms offenses in exchange for
Mercado's plea.

Mercado was arrested Sept. 11 after police searched his Pakalana Street
home. A search warrant was issued following aerial surveillance of the
area. Officers found 506 marijuana plants, 4.9 pounds of dried
marijuana, two rifles, a handgun and ammunition.

Deputy Prosecutor Jefferson Malate argued for the jail term.

"The significant amount of marijuana found indicates that the defendant
was engaged not only in the use, but in the distribution of it," Malate
said. "He has injected marijuana into the community."

Mercado's attorney, Deputy Public Defender Michael Ebesugawa, argued
that Mercado "indicated he was using marijuana for medicinal purposes."
He said that the lack of packaging materials found in Mercado's home,
such as zipper-lock plastic bags and vacuum sealers, is evidence that
Mercado was not selling the drug.

In asking for probation without jail time, or that any jail term be
suspended or stayed, Ebesugawa cited Mercado's age and limited criminal
record. He said that Mercado forfeited bail on a cruelty to animals
charge in 1959, was convicted of cruelty to animals in 1975, and was
allowed a deferred plea acceptance on a marijuana charge in 1982, which
means it is not a part of his permanent criminal record.

"Mr. Mercado is a valued member of the community," Ebesugawa said. "He
is not someone you would consider a danger to the community, but is a
constant in the Pahala community."

Police also seized almost $44,000 in cash for forfeiture in Mercado's
residence. Ebesugawa said he has advised Mercado not to talk about it,
since he is contesting the state's effort to confiscate the money. He
said that the money, plus a scale found in Mercado's home, were there
because Mercado was selling homemade smoked meat and Portuguese sausage.

Mercado, who was born in the Philippines, appeared in court with Ilocano
interpreter Antonia Lambayan, and requested a hearing-impaired headset.

"If possible, I would like no jail," he told the judge. "I will follow
the rules. I will obey the law. This will never happen again."

When Ebesugawa told Mercado that he had received a 30-day jail sentence,
Mercado dropped his headset on the defense table and his knees visibly
buckled.

Mercado, who was described by Ebesugawa as a "lifelong pig hunter,"
won't be allowed to own, possess or use firearms or ammunition, a
standard condition of probation.

Nakamura allowed Mercado to remain free until this morning, so he can
make arrangements for care of his animals.

After sentencing, Mercado laughed and bantered with family members and
Lambayan outside the courtroom.

"Only 30 days," he said, flashing a grin.
ay, this is just not right. from todays paper.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

And in the meantime, get iceheads on the corner slinging rocks..... 
How fucking weak! Herb is a fucking plant!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

........ You can pop oxycontin which is basically heroin in a pill and it's all good, but take a hit of the reefer and you're a fucking criminal!! Sorry gang, shit like this pisses me off. They willing to prescribe synthetic thc and it's all good but take a puff of the real stuff and your a menace to society.... I need a fucking &#57415; or &#58124; now,,,, I'm livid!!&#58390;


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 3, 2009)

what's really going on Hawaii County? I thought we the people had passed a new initiative. Why are these anal retentive jerk offs still flying? Plus, to say they still have the $$$ for one more secret raid is a slap in the face of the residents who voted for the new initiative.

http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/articles/2009/08/02/local_news/local02.txt


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> what's really going on Hawaii County? I thought we the people had passed a new initiative. Why are these anal retentive jerk offs still flying? Plus, to say they still have the $$$ for one more secret raid is a slap in the face of the residents who voted for the new initiative.
> 
> http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/articles/2009/08/02/local_news/local02.txt


This arrest was last year. In the 2 flys this year there were no arrests.http://www.westhawaiitoday.com/articles/2009/08/02/local/local01.txt


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 4, 2009)

smokn said:


> This arrest was last year. In the 2 flys this year there were no arrests.http://www.westhawaiitoday.com/articles/2009/08/02/local/local01.txt


Yo smoken. first off you posted the same article, how come? Secondly, you miss the point. There isn't suppose to be any fly overs....period!!!! These guys are suppose to enforce the will of the people. I promise you this, had the vote gone the othe way. The cops would have been saying the same thing I'm saying had the vote gone the other way. But they lost and now they must try to understand their NEW role as a peacekeepers within Hawaii County.


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Yo smoken. first off you posted the same article, how come? Secondly, you miss the point. There isn't suppose to be any fly overs....period!!!! These guys are suppose to enforce the will of the people. I promise you this, had the vote gone the othe way. The cops would have been saying the same thing I'm saying had the vote gone the other way. But they lost and now they must try to understand their NEW role as a peacekeepers within Hawaii County.


Apologies, I didn't follow the link and read the whole article, just what was quoted previously about the trial of an 81 yr old. I agree that the peacekeepers need to learn new behaviors. They are not following the will of the people very well, but hopefully will run out of money. Remember what the Chief of Police said right after the vote? That attitude is the problem. Me, I would have either given the money back or diverted it to ice programs, which is what the people would have wanted, but nobody asked me, as usual. BTW, these were the two flys this year that I mentioned somewhere before.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

When are this guys gonna run outta funds??? 2090??? 
My eyes tell me otherwise..... They still fly on a daily basis...
I'm confused???


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

According to the paper they have money for 2 more on Hawaii. I have no info on the other islands, just what the Dr. B told me and what's in the paper about Hawaii. I'm with puna here. We told them to quit last Nov. Not when they ran out of money. Either give it back, or spend it on something useful, for Budda's sake.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah man, they should respect the peoples voice...

One day......


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep the faith. I believe it's coming!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2009)

Federal funding ended on July 1st... So you shouldn't see any military or coast guard equipment being used in current flyovers.. 


The current flyovers are *state funded* and are being pushed heavily by Lingle... especially after the senate vetoed her decision on the task force for Medical Mari...


Linda Lingle doesn't care about the people of Hawaii, she cares about her political future as a Republican.... Did you know that she spent more time campaigning for John McCain for president than any other governor (she was promised a position in McCain's cabinet... A lot of our problems economically may have started going bad when she was out running around on the campaign trail for him....)

Her biggest crime is providing funding to these "fly-overs" while teachers and other state workers are being forced to take furlough days and losing a few days of salary a month?? Hawaiians are losing jobs and suffering while our governor throws money at these flights....

Understand that while the Big Island passed the law, it ultimately has to follow what the state says... And the state (Lingle) is not on the side of the people.... Hopefully our wonderful state doesn't get fooled again like we did with Lingle...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Thx for sharing that Sheck!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow 500 plants and 40k in cash + guns... 
and only 30 days...... 

None of us would be so lucky!!!
No wonder he was laughing outside the courtroom


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx for sharing that Sheck!!!




Hey Doc... 
Who is taking care of your babies when you are on here 24/7??..... 
I bet they miss you 

Look forward to getting irie with you my bradda! 

Malama
Sheck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

It's all about being mobile and on the go bro!!! Haha

bring your best indica now,,, I got a Secret Weapon of a Sativa waiting just for you

take care my friend, and you better bring your a+ stuff now hahha aloha


----------



## Punatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Trying to make my own ground cover, so I won't have to weed


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 4, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Trying to make my own ground cover, so I won't have to weed


 *THAT IS FRICKIN SICK!!!!!*
*MEAN GROUND COVER!!!!kiss-ass*
*Beartiful my dear, just amazing. MAHALO!!!*


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 4, 2009)

what is amazing is that the County goverment's are not as bad off as the State. Maui Mayor and the other outer island mayors are all saying that their budgets are okay. but whats up with Lingle? she was too busy campaing for ,ugh, forgot his name, anyway, she was off island doing other business while the state was slipping down. now she is acting like a spoiled brat, if she can't get her way, nobody will be happy. didn't vote for her before, won't vote for her at all!!!


----------



## The Latent Image (Aug 4, 2009)

When is short season??? What do you do just veg until ready to put out and the short days make it flower????

Aunty- Haven't thought about strains for short season. Any suggestions. I've been reading about AK's. Are they big enough to provide a good yield? I'd like to try some purple strains...or maybe a white widow. Give me a call if you can.


----------



## 503tothe808 (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anybody have experience growing during the rainy season? Specifically north shore of Oahu. I'm tryin to pick the best strain(s) that will be able to handle some possibly pretty heavy rains outdoors...? Mahalos for any suggestions


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 5, 2009)

503tothe808 said:


> Does anybody have experience growing during the rainy season? Specifically north shore of Oahu. I'm tryin to pick the best strain(s) that will be able to handle some possibly pretty heavy rains outdoors...? Mahalos for any suggestions



i get the best results in the crap weather with more lanky and well spaced sativa strains.
big colas tend to get bud rot for me about 2 weeks before they are ready in the rainy season.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

pics look nice punatic!


----------



## Punatic (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Aunty, Doc, My first time trying to train plants. 
They go sideway fast, 3 weeks of veg and I had to put them in a 7 gallon pots allready.
Also forces the main stalk to thickin, almost pinky size allready!
Wow hards to type after medication LOL


----------



## Tunda (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a couple indicas about 5-6 weeks in flowering I would hate for all the rain coming to mold or budrot the buds. Might even pull them second day of rain. Please god don't let this rain ruin my meds.


----------



## Punatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Tunda, Are they in he ground or can you move them? Didn't even know a storm was coming. In my own little world over here.


----------



## 503tothe808 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for the input chesire, i've been lookin on worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com and buddha haze, arjan's ultra haze #3, G13 haze, royal haze, super haze, velvet bud, diesel, sacra frasca, skunk passion, super silver haze, A.M.S., the church, arjan's strawberry haze, moby dick, ppp, hawaiian snow, utopia haze, alaskan ice, and super lemon haze are the strains that fit my criteria of all or dominantly sativa, available feminized, and fairly mold resistant/could do well in heavy rains. 

i realize that is quite a list, and ultimately i would like to narrow it down to about 5 or 6 strains to try out in this grow. I plan to place my order in about a week. if anyone has experience growing any of these strains, do you believe they would be an intelligent choice under these conditions? (would be grown outdoors on the north shore of Oahu as soon as they arrived, so maybe starting in a month). I'm looking for medium to high yielders that don't require more than average amounts of nute help, potency isn't a huge issue as long as it isn't extremely low. Once again this is my first grow in Hawaii, and my first grow of this magnitude (10-12 plants).

Mahalos for any advice/suggestions, don't hold your tongue on any thoughts!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 7, 2009)

503tothe808 said:


> thanks for the input chesire, i've been lookin on worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com and buddha haze, arjan's ultra haze #3, G13 haze, royal haze, super haze, velvet bud, diesel, sacra frasca, skunk passion, super silver haze, A.M.S., the church, arjan's strawberry haze, moby dick, ppp, hawaiian snow, utopia haze, alaskan ice, and super lemon haze are the strains that fit my criteria of all or dominantly sativa, available feminized, and fairly mold resistant/could do well in heavy rains.
> 
> i realize that is quite a list, and ultimately i would like to narrow it down to about 5 or 6 strains to try out in this grow. I plan to place my order in about a week. if anyone has experience growing any of these strains, do you believe they would be an intelligent choice under these conditions? (would be grown outdoors on the north shore of Oahu as soon as they arrived, so maybe starting in a month). I'm looking for medium to high yielders that don't require more than average amounts of nute help, potency isn't a huge issue as long as it isn't extremely low. Once again this is my first grow in Hawaii, and my first grow of this magnitude (10-12 plants).
> 
> Mahalos for any advice/suggestions, don't hold your tongue on any thoughts!



I recently grew some Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse (via a gifted plant from Jus) and it was shit... Thank god a boar came along and ate it... 

Are you a Medical Marijuana Patient? Just curious because 99% of the ailments under Hawaii's law tend to be treated better by Indicas then Sativas... Hawaii does not recognize non-physical ailments like California (depression, anxiety, headaches)..that sativas are typically good for..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I recently grew some Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse (via a gifted plant from Jus) and it was shit... Thank god a boar came along and ate it...


ahahhahaha

funny shit man


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Aug 7, 2009)

chee mango season!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice mango!!!....nugs looking good to ahahahah


----------



## Punatic (Aug 7, 2009)

Notice any change in two days?
Atleast I know each brach can lift 4oz !
How's this bottle I found at the dollar store, Drilling glass takes Patience or does it just seem like forever cause I'm high ?


----------



## raisedallnatural (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm new at this do u have to have friends in order to have ur answer bout ur questuion... Or aint them one guys supposed to help


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 7, 2009)

raisedallnatural said:


> I'm new at this do u have to have friends in order to have ur answer bout ur questuion... Or aint them one guys supposed to help


 aloha my dear. welcome to RIU. what is your question? don't need anything, just post in the section that can help. but here in the Hawaii thread, alot of Aloha here, we all help. so just post your question.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 8, 2009)

503tothe808 said:


> thanks for the input chesire, i've been lookin on worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com and buddha haze, arjan's ultra haze #3, G13 haze, royal haze, super haze, velvet bud, diesel, sacra frasca, skunk passion, super silver haze, A.M.S., the church, arjan's strawberry haze, moby dick, ppp, hawaiian snow, utopia haze, alaskan ice, and super lemon haze are the strains that fit my criteria of all or dominantly sativa, available feminized, and fairly mold resistant/could do well in heavy rains.
> 
> i realize that is quite a list, and ultimately i would like to narrow it down to about 5 or 6 strains to try out in this grow. I plan to place my order in about a week. if anyone has experience growing any of these strains, do you believe they would be an intelligent choice under these conditions? (would be grown outdoors on the north shore of Oahu as soon as they arrived, so maybe starting in a month). I'm looking for medium to high yielders that don't require more than average amounts of nute help, potency isn't a huge issue as long as it isn't extremely low. Once again this is my first grow in Hawaii, and my first grow of this magnitude (10-12 plants).
> 
> Mahalos for any advice/suggestions, don't hold your tongue on any thoughts!


right, well, that is a list, i see you have been busy on the net, time to get growing.

i have grown the church and have been very happy with it's yeild and hardiness.
the hazes also see to due well, and hold up better that look like they could in heavy wind. also less bud rot chances.

don't mess with the haze #3, i have grown it a few times and it is really just for indoor peeps, if you are outside and want haze, just grow some full on haze.

hope that helps, and order a few of each kind so you end up with choices and the best.


----------



## Punatic (Aug 11, 2009)

I picked up a brand new aerogarden 6 for $40
Anybody else have one of these?
I figure it will be a good learning tool for Hydro.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 12, 2009)

Aloha my friends!
Watch your stuffs for mildew and fungus... 
If you haven't already, now would be a good time to thin up some of the leaves on the forming buds!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

www.kauaiworld.com


----------



## Punatic (Aug 12, 2009)

Doc you wouldn't last a day at my place, choppers fly over every couple hours filled with tourists. But that don't mean the pilots aint lOOking !


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 12, 2009)

Bummers they are so busy spending money on that while state workers are taking pay cuts... 
I guess I should be content with my 7 plants under the state law but no matter how efficient I grow within the rules, I still have to buy "off the streets" to compensate when I have belly issues.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Yup! This sucks shecky


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 13, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I recently grew some Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse (via a gifted plant from Jus) and it was shit... Thank god a boar came along and ate it...
> 
> Are you a Medical Marijuana Patient? Just curious because 99% of the ailments under Hawaii's law tend to be treated better by Indicas then Sativas... Hawaii does not recognize non-physical ailments like California (depression, anxiety, headaches)..that sativas are typically good for..


That's to bad "Sheck-man"! I on the other hand had a wonderful experience this year with 'Greenhouse'. Without a doubt their products were the most stable of all the seeds I tried this year. I ordered one of those colored wheels from them. Since I'm an "indica freak", it only seems proper that I get a wheel that is solely Indica,right? Well, I gotta say it didn't cme without a problem or two! Of the (5) seeds. one was stuck in it's shell....it never sprouted correctly. I'll write more on it later. Right now it's 4 in the morning and I gotta go outside to find the creep that;s been crawling around lmy land!!! Time for "Pitbull Justice"!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 13, 2009)

Punatic said:


> I picked up a brand new aerogarden 6 for $40
> Anybody else have one of these?
> I figure it will be a good learning tool for Hydro.


dude, are you growing indoors on the Big Island? If so be very careful if you feel the need to do so. Just to many indoor grow ops getting bustedb here on the Big Island!?!? Which leads me to believe that Big Island cops use Thermal imaging technology periodically. That's is why I truly believe that the future is LED Lights!!!


----------



## Punatic (Aug 13, 2009)

Puna I'm all legal, Got blown up in the service, Let them come knocking on MY door !


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 13, 2009)

Puna Bud I need to share with you then...
I'm all about Indica ya!!!
I was recently gifted some of OG Raskal's Purple Bubblegum (purple urkle x 97 Bubblegum) and Blue Bubba (Pre 98 Bubba x Blue Moonshine)
and Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg (Grape Ape x Chem D) seeds to test out in tropical outdoors... Once I finish the 7 I have going I will start some..

I got 2 phenos of Pre98 Bubba going... an Island OG.. and a Deep Chunk... and a Deep Purple (not purple) from Subcool...
Looking for a purple keeper and I was told the Purple Bubblegum will be it... if not the Ape Dawg


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Doc!
Got some funny news for you... think you will like this Sativa story 

The guy who set me up with my OG cut gets his stuff tested by an analytical lab before they send it to the dispensaries in the LA area... He had the mother plant that I got genetics from tested for potency.... the funny thing is that the analysts are calling it Sativa Dominant in the description.... haha like 70/30 !!!! 
This strain is my baby and I'm hating on Sativas lol
Go figure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahaha! That is funny!! damn sheck, can't wait till harvestfest , you got some good stuff going on right now!! I'm fucking jealous!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ahaha! That is funny!! damn sheck, can't wait till harvestfest , you got some good stuff going on right now!! I'm fucking jealous!!!


I can share beans and clones... 
you need to come and get them though 

I think I have all the genetics I need to work with but I am still looking for a Kona Gold to cross with my Og  

I was told I would be getting some incredible Cindy99 and a secret Cannabis cup entry soon... Both probably sativas 
On another board I have been asked to be a tester by a few breeders as I was throwing up pics of my bubbas etc... and they are looking for people to test in a tropical environment (Hawaii=da best!) ... I had to politely refuse as I have to be completely legal with my grows for the next 18 months and they want people who can run all the test seeds at once 

If you're interested there are breeders who want their stuffs tested out in our wonderful climate (get the fuck outta here hurricanes, ya messing it up!!)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll get back to ya sheck, I might be interested


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 16, 2009)

howzzit


----------



## Punatic (Aug 16, 2009)

Shhhhh be very very very quiet I think I hear a Wabbit !


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Aug 17, 2009)

Aloha Boys and Aunty the store is almost open just a last few things like paint and shelves. I have got a few new things already from some of the wholesalers in the mainland like LED lights and some organic nuts. the lights are great there cool and don't show up on inferred when there flying over head. Check out humboldt Nuts http://www.humboldtnutrients.com/ there great i have used some for a small grow and it gave great results. I will let you all know when the grand opening is but looking like oct but we should be open the first week in Sept. See you all then Aloha HK


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 17, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Boys and Aunty the store is almost open just a last few things like paint and shelves. I have got a few new things already from some of the wholesalers in the mainland like LED lights and some organic nuts. the lights are great there cool and don't show up on inferred when there flying over head. Check out humboldt Nuts http://www.humboldtnutrients.com/ there great i have used some for a small grow and it gave great results. I will let you all know when the grand opening is but looking like oct but we should be open the first week in Sept. See you all then Aloha HK



brah, I'm curious about the LED lights as I have been doing reaserch on them myself. What generation of LEd lights are they ,and what size? Have you decided on a price yet for them? Seems that I've seen them all over the price spectrum. If they are third generation lights you've got action. If they are first generation UFO LED lights...they don't work worth shit! I hope you did your reseach. 
I'm assuming you're mostly going after indoor growing market? Selling Humboldtnuts is telling me that much. Between this company and "Advanced Nutrients", they sure make the majority of their money from novice growers in my opinion. Hey, but what do I care? I grow outdoors, and don't spend my hard earned money on Hydro gimmicks!

But Good luck to you and yor business. Where on Oahu will you be located? You know the old saying, "location,location,location, is soooooo important to survival in Hawaii


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey puna, I was reading about them too. The newer ones are supposedly way better than the old ones, from what I read. Something about the spectrums being more in tune with growing with the newer models,,, but like I said, it's only what I read..


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 17, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Puna I'm all legal, Got blown up in the service, Let them come knocking on MY door !


hope things are okay in your neck of the woods? Today Green Harvest was repelling dowin on my street! Only three lots over one helicopter landed while one offered cover. The small chopper took off with two large bales tied down.....my heart let out a big sigh! Then I started to pat myself on the back for my stealthness with regard to putting my girls in the yard. Mind you, they stick out like "dog's balls", if you look hard. But not from 500 ft. above though I'm safe!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 17, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey puna, I was reading about them too. The newer ones are supposedly way better than the old ones, from what I read. Something about the spectrums being more in tune with growing with the newer models,,, but like I said, it's only what I read..


if everything goes good come Oct., then I'll go out and replace my lights with 3rd gen LED lights. I also found a dealer on the mainland with good prices too. 3rd gen. UFO's for less than $200.00!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a good price, plus it's cheaper to run and no worries about FLIR and the eyes in the skies looking for indoor operations


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 17, 2009)

WHATS THA WATTS ON THAT 3RD GEN ? 200$ SOUNDS BETTER THAN THA 4-700$ RANGE THE FIRST GEN UFOS WERE PRICED AT . TO WHOEVER TURNED DOWN BEANS FOR TESTS SEE IF TENN WOOD WORK IM ON THA 35TH NOT TOO SHABBY 4 GROEN , JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## Punatic (Aug 18, 2009)

Eh Puna we must be in the same subdivision cause they were 6 houses down from ME !


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder if there are any lots with lava tubes underneath  
I doubt infra-red would penetrate a couple feet of rock!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2009)

Where did the copter take the bale to split up??


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 18, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Where did the copter take the bale to split up??


growing up on Maui I would watch "Operation Green Harvest" at work. Typical for them is locate stash, call in the "goon squad" to haul it out. Now from the time it's cut, to the time the TV crews use to show up. The Agents would go through and cut out the buds. So come the 6pm NEWS all you see is "lau-lau being hauled off!?!? Agents have already taken da buds, and it's already being trimmed by relatives by the time it reaches TV News! It this practise that makes me think that that is the sole reason they are still flying. I mean after all, our state economy is taking a major hit, and they are flying weekly looking for stash, some low priority that is!

'Punatic', let me ask you this. Does your property have two houses on it with blue roofs on them? Also ,do you have a iron front gate with beautiful flowers in front of it?


----------



## Punatic (Aug 18, 2009)

Puna Nope I got the two red roofs and the County Park LOL if you saw it you would know it !

Scheck it's been done before , when I was in High School there was a HUGE operation Kona side in a lava tube with office trailers, generators, kitchen sink and all, They were clearing a Million a month till snitched out from the inside.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah man, lot of my friends used to grow in the lava tubes....
the big concern there is the rippas! but most growers there respect eachother, well, where I was at anyways


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea as I was posting I figured there are probably several lava tube grows going on right now!!.. 
It would be nice to have a puka on your property to access your own lava tube  It would be bonus property 

The uncle who is my breeding partner (he gets the native strains, I get the new stuffs) tells me all kinds of crazy stories from when he grew in Puna for 20+ years...
He calls it the "Wild West" hehe... crazy talk about "rippas" getting Island justice; disappearing... getting fed to fish, getting fed to boars... 
Seeing other growers who lived down the road sitting in the helicopter with babylon, pointing out where peoples' grows are...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

hahahaha...yeah man, I be hearing those stories too. good thing I'm from the New Generation.. those old schoolers are hardcore man!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey puna check these guys out these are great i have used them and these i have all in stock i let you know a price soon just busy with tile now.
http://www.sunshine-systems.com/


----------



## Punatic (Aug 19, 2009)

Used to be you could walk down the street wearing a gun as long as everyone could see it !. Moms talks about coming home with bullets rattling around in the hub caps, Driving thru keaau with stacks of week in the back of the truck uncovered, All kinds of fun stuff with the KOA PUNA Club (first female patch member). Wish I was Born 20 years earlyer.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Aug 19, 2009)

Puna we are going to be in the sand island area I'm also not a fan of what Advance nutrients has to offer but I think humboldt has some good things and are better then Fox farms and HG. Ya most here are novice growers and the indoor thing is also safer here but Im with you on outdoors but even mother Earth need some help and replenishing so I've got things for that to and some new grow bags and watering devices. Hope to see you all soon HK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

when is the shop open bro? ya need some tile work done??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

you selling coco and all that good stuff too? outdoor products would be sweet too


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Aug 19, 2009)

Shop should be open first week in Sept but My bro is getting marred in the mainland on the 6th so the grand opening will be when i get back around the end of the month. let me know what you guys want. I just spent 18,000 on inventory but I will stock anything you want. The shop is going to be great I have a display grow room and 3 other small rooms so you can see the different systems and also see what your buying in use. I will also stock all the little things like net pot and fittings and so on. what do you think of the logo in my avatar?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

sweet bro, avatar and shop opening up! it's about time we got a good grow shop. I'll stop in and see what you got and if you don't got what I'm looking for, I'll be sure to let you know! awesome man....goodluck


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 19, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Puna Nope I got the two red roofs and the County Park LOL if you saw it you would know it !
> 
> Scheck it's been done before , when I was in High School there was a HUGE operation Kona side in a lava tube with office trailers, generators, kitchen sink and all, They were clearing a Million a month till snitched out from the inside.


shittt!!!!! No red roofs on my street! I was ready to jump on a bike and come down and share a "Phatty" with you had you been on the same street. Oh well, I guess it's just me and "Lucus" & "Lucy"(my two pit bulls) will share the phatty with me.


----------



## Punatic (Aug 19, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> shittt!!!!! No red roofs on my street! I was ready to jump on a bike and come down and share a "Phatty" with you had you been on the same street. Oh well, I guess it's just me and "Lucus" & "Lucy"(my two pit bulls) will share the phatty with me.


 
Thats all right Puna Moving this month anyway. New place is only 15 miles away but it SUN all day long with a Steady tradewind and NO rain. Looks like the girls are gonna love it. And I'll still be in PUNA !


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 19, 2009)

aloha all. hey HK, some coco coir would be great. from what the Doc. says it is great shit, but hard to get. he was lucky i found that bale rom Wallys garden shop but that was a fluck, only time they had it.
shit, dam helicopters a flying near my place, gotta go . laters


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 19, 2009)

HK some bagged coco coir would be nice...... 

I would not use the coco in bales as they tend to steam wash all the good microbes out of it.... 
Also the same goes for the blocks that you add water to.... Only get the bags of the stuff!!!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Aug 19, 2009)

hey guys for coco i love these guys http://www.aurorainnovations.org/soilless.html but check them out all kinds of good things Aloha HK


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea that's a nice coco mix... but I would rather do the "mixing" myself ......
Atami makes a good coco coir in _B'cuzz Coco_... I don't really like the GH products like Cocotek or whatever those bricks are called..

Nothing beats pure coco coir for cloning.. 
Max 14 days from taking the cutting *to* transplanted & out in the sun...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 21, 2009)

hey guys and gals, long time no chat hope all is good and green. i was wondering how everyones gunna do this short season and what your game plans all. aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2009)

Grow big and grow hard!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Grow big and grow hard!!!


balls to the walls right? baller. is it gunna be a grow inside for a month and outside for 2 kinda deal?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2009)

Most likely all outdoors, we shall see bro


----------



## doctorD (Aug 21, 2009)

I will continue to grow inside this season its just not safe outside around here to many people to rip me off.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 21, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I will continue to grow inside this season its just not safe outside around here to many people to rip me off.


Did you get ripped this year since your return to the islands? If so, that's a real bummer!


----------



## doctorD (Aug 21, 2009)

_I had some seedlings on the window sill and some kids must have seen them. 10 good seeds gone grrrr._


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 21, 2009)

doctorD said:


> _I had some seedlings on the window sill and some kids must have seen them. 10 good seeds gone grrrr._


pretty ballsy if you ask me ,if in fact that's what happened? What are the chances the tradewinds blew it off the window sill?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 21, 2009)

so the weather has been rather unpredictable this past week in Puna. Yesterday the winds started to blow extremely hard. I was begining to worry about my "girls"because of the wind factor!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pics puna


----------



## doctorD (Aug 22, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> pretty ballsy if you ask me ,if in fact that's what happened? What are the chances the tradewinds blew it off the window sill?


Nope nothing on the groung that would indicate wind did it.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 22, 2009)

i have had birds fly into the patio and pull my seedlings right out of the pot. punks.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 23, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> i have had birds fly into the patio and pull my seedlings right out of the pot. punks.


puna! que bonitas chicas! are you in pots?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 24, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> puna! que bonitas chicas! are you in pots?


Si amigo! Mi vida es in "Grow Bags..


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

What you guys think a plant would yeild if I started germ tommorow gonna grow outside??


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 25, 2009)

what kind? indica or sativa? germ it now, get it ready for the short season. maybe 1 oz. maybe more depends on what it is.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

What aunty, you harvested your ladies yet? next time I see you, I like sample


----------



## blueberryyumyum87 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, I just moved here to Oahu, live Kapolei side of Island, I looking for a regular dealer, and some seed's if anyone can help me i would appreciate it. It's not only for me but my step dad too. lol dont really here bout step dad's smoking but we use bond everyday, and want to get back to it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't do that on this forum, welcome to RIU


----------



## blueberryyumyum87 (Aug 26, 2009)

ha ok well my bad, just trying to find someone but all good. Hopefully something will turn up eventually.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

No problem. Lots of grow info here though, cut the dealer out bro and self sustain yourself with homegrowns try nirvana or attitude for seeds, they deliver to the 808


----------



## old gringo (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> No problem. Lots of grow info here though, cut the dealer out bro and self sustain yourself with homegrowns try nirvana or attitude for seeds, they deliver to the 808


I am new to this forum. I do not live in Hawaii, I live a little farther south and a little farther East. I live in the Jungle in a pretty remote area, at sea level. The humidity is higher than Hawaii, about 90% usually. I grow a Sativa/Indica strain of some kind I got from my son who is a medical grower. I have unique problems that I sometimes do not understand. I came from California and have only been here in the tropics for a few years. I only grow five or six plants at a time. Perhaps this forum could help me with some of those problems?

old gringo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Sure.! Try to send a message to a dude by the username of RandomKindness,,, he knows what he's talking about, also if you need to ask me a question, jump in my journal. Also lots of HI people on this thread who can help you.... Ask away and enjoy the forums. Welcome to the RIU


----------



## kkday (Aug 26, 2009)

blueberryyumyum87 said:


> Hey, I just moved here to Oahu, live Kapolei side of Island, I looking for a regular dealer, and some seed's if anyone can help me i would appreciate it. It's not only for me but my step dad too. lol dont really here bout step dad's smoking but we use bond everyday, and want to get back to it.


Sure I'll sell you dope. Meet me in Nanakuli beach parks mens bath room with pink nail polish on just so I know it's you. Don't leave if I don't show up right away traffics crazy. How's 1:00am sound


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Heh, what, you mean by tracks?lol


----------



## kkday (Aug 26, 2009)

Why you frequent the area? Lol

nah by nani'ikapono lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Heh, how YOU know??? That's beyond your district!! Lol


----------



## rawkus (Aug 26, 2009)

BJ Penn Bud http://txbone.blogspot.com/ seems to be magnified buds.


----------



## kkday (Aug 26, 2009)

Brah tracks was so bad one time I pulled up and parked by the gate to the bathroom and a guy came right up to my window and asked " what you need" I said I need you to step back before I bust your chops. He walked away all hard like he was going do somthing. Tweekas!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha. That's why I stay in the water if I go tracks, and I only go there DAYTIME!!! Lmao!


----------



## liquidphire (Aug 26, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello - hope that everyone is blessed with their grows!


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 26, 2009)

here are some shots of my wahines almost ready. the first one is KC Brains Brain Damage, then my mangoxdwarf mix, two different looking plants from the same seed batch.


----------



## liquidphire (Aug 27, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> here are some shots of my wahines almost ready. the first one is KC Brains Brain Damage, then my mangoxdwarf mix, two different looking plants from the same seed batch.



Wow very nice!! 

Your message box is full aunty !  Can't reply!


So yummmmmy looking!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking good aunty


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 27, 2009)

rawkus said:


> BJ Penn Bud http://txbone.blogspot.com/ seems to be magnified buds.


speaking about BJ Penn. On my return to Big Island Monday afternoon, I shared the plane with BJ, his girlfriend, and their cute little baby girl!!! They, Penn family sat in the row right in front of me!!!! He looks happy to be a father!


----------



## kkday (Aug 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Looking good aunty


See um cuz DONKEY DICKS crazy on the turn outs of that mangoXdwarf the thing smells repulsive but good at the same time. You sniff it, your head jerks back then you say to your self smells good but WTF?

Puna. I think he is happy and I also think he's soon going to retire I say in a year or so.

A by the way Mahalo gang I had a blast at the pa'ina I can talk for days with you guys.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

I can talk for days too braddah! Was one good one.


----------



## liquidphire (Aug 27, 2009)

kkday said:


> See um cuz DONKEY DICKS crazy on the turn outs of that mangoXdwarf the thing smells repulsive but good at the same time. You sniff it, your head jerks back then you say to your self smells good but WTF?
> 
> Puna. I think he is happy and I also think he's soon going to retire I say in a year or so.
> 
> A by the way Mahalo gang I had a blast at the pa'ina I can talk for days with you guys.


Forgive my ignorance alot of stuff is different here but what is Pa'ina? I dont know many people and would like to get to know some friends who share the same interests!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

You need to know the "secret handshake"


----------



## liquidphire (Aug 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You need to know the "secret handshake"


hahaha


----------



## kkday (Aug 27, 2009)

He thinks your kidding doc. Pa'ina= party. Don't be in a rush to meet people in person. You never know who they are. I my self believe this site is monatored but most here are med patience and legal and under limit.


----------



## liquidphire (Aug 27, 2009)

kkday said:


> He thinks your kidding doc. Pa'ina= party. Don't be in a rush to meet people in person. You never know who they are. I my self believe this site is monatored but most here are med patience and legal and under limit.


Very good point. Thx for the clarification


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 28, 2009)

aloha gang. pehea? hey ro, hows things? get your car? all moved in? hope the job market is good. that A.S. is still curing, getting impatient.
taking some white widow clones, hopefully they take. also germed a few more of those mango dwarfs. its all good.


----------



## doctorD (Aug 28, 2009)

kkday said:


> He thinks your kidding doc. Pa'ina= party. Don't be in a rush to meet people in person. You never know who they are. I my self believe this site is monatored but most here are med patience and legal and under limit.


Thats the only way I would be so free with the info here. Its good to be legal. Ahhhhhhh...


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 29, 2009)

yesterday, three outta four 'HiJacks' "broke" through their medium!!!!! Let the short season begin!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah puna!!!! Looking forward to the updates!! Yeehaw!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 29, 2009)

kkday said:


> He thinks your kidding doc. Pa'ina= party. Don't be in a rush to meet people in person. You never know who they are. I my self believe this site is monatored but most here are med patience and legal and under limit.


brah, I can't get your shrimp outta my mind! That was the most ono tasting shrimp I have ever had off a grill. KKDay, how did you marinate it, equall parts?

What was it again, the marinate that is? Italian Salad dressing, and...........?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Mayonaise.  yup, was Ono


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 29, 2009)

right on puna. sweet LOL!!!!


Puna Bud said:


> yesterday, three outta four 'HiJacks' "broke" through their medium!!!!! Let the short season begin!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Puna, trust me on this one, those Hijack beans are something special....
Keep that strain alive and let's flood HI with the HiJack


----------



## kkday (Aug 30, 2009)

yup mayonaise its crazy quick! and it mean w/chicken too..


heres auntys sativa


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah Hawaiian


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

If the your anal like I am and the timestamp is botheering you like it's bothering me, change your timezone to +7... in RIU land, we *HI* are in Jakarta!!lol


----------



## Punatic (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope everyone's Garden is doing good ! I Heard today that bay clinic is gonna start prescribing medical marijuana, Another small step to Legalizing !
Now if we had a dispensery like Cali style, OHHH how I would spend hours going thru a seed book!!!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 30, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Hope everyone's Garden is doing good ! I Heard today that bay clinic is gonna start prescribing medical marijuana, Another small step to Legalizing !
> Now if we had a dispensery like Cali style, OHHH how I would spend hours going thru a seed book!!!!


 wouldn't that be wonderful. there has been talk about getting one up on Maui but haven't heard anymore about it. we can only dream. imagen, clones, seeds, weed, eadables, the posablities are endless.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

I like dreaming


----------



## kkday (Aug 30, 2009)

Check out my grow jurnal guys mahalo!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 31, 2009)

some time ago in paia on maui i heard there was a pot club. i think all that remains of it now is a hemp house with fine selections of clothes and smoking pieces. fun shop


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually the co-op in Paia got busted in the last year.. and in the court system atm
That hemp clothing shop on Baldwin ave has been there a long time.... 
no association between the two...


----------



## kkday (Aug 31, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Actually the co-op in Paia got busted in the last year.. and in the court system atm
> That hemp clothing shop on Baldwin ave has been there a long time....
> no association between the two...


What was allegged of this co-op? Any news links you can direct my way?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2009)

Big bust was, suprized you never hear about it. I got my bike by the way


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 31, 2009)

kkday said:


> yup mayonaise its crazy quick! and it mean w/chicken too..
> 
> 
> heres auntys sativa


yeah, I 'm down with the mayo. But wasn't there one other ingrediant too? Ever bake Ahi in the oven in tin foil coated in mayo & green onions? Broke da mouth!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey Puna, trust me on this one, those Hijack beans are something special....
> Keep that strain alive and let's flood HI with the HiJack


Dr., make that 4 outta four! The last one broke ground this morning! So my short season looks like this so far.

My short season lineup so far..

Hijack
PPP
Cheese
Great White Shark
White Rhino
Lemon Skunk


----------



## kkday (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok I read up on it I remember, they were helping patience grow. It sucks cuz you can't just pop a seed and let her grow and expect to get results. That's how I feel I just want to help out all these patients that just don't know but what if I get busted for too much aloha. GONE!!! 10 years!! F-dat I hate cops and DEA like that who target people trying to help others just to get another bust under there belt and advance them in there careers. Go to he'll pigs! Those guys probable wasent even making money. 

DR. I haven't rode for over a year, I got to clean my carb and change plug to get her started I bet. I'll call you up I'll get some shit started for that mission. I call u


----------



## kkday (Aug 31, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> yeah, I 'm down with the mayo. But wasn't there one other ingrediant too? Ever bake Ahi in the oven in tin foil coated in mayo & green onions? Broke da mouth!



Yup but try this add oyster sauce and imatation crab w/ a little cabage. Not to much cabage or it will leave water on the bottom of the pan. 

Just mayonase and the dressing.


----------



## kkday (Aug 31, 2009)

Puna you grow that ppp before?? I was always intrested in it post pics of it if you got. Check out my grow jurnal for my short season menu a wanna name that local strane, I just can't call it bag seed it's more special than that. Random said it looks afgan ish. Maybe Afgaiian. Or just Dope. Good old Hawaiian dope. Lol good stuff


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome Puna

KKday, whenever you ready braddah oh, by the way, I am with you on your views you shared.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 31, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> yeah, I 'm down with the mayo. But wasn't there one other ingrediant too? Ever bake Ahi in the oven in tin foil coated in mayo & green onions? Broke da mouth!


Puna, throw some sliced lup chong on top that mayo and green onion, mean!!


----------



## kkday (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothing like good food and good smoke!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2009)

And good friends


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 1, 2009)

Enough food talk 
Getting me hungry and I just ate!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 1, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Hope everyone's Garden is doing good ! I Heard today that bay clinic is gonna start prescribing medical marijuana, Another small step to Legalizing !
> Now if we had a dispensery like Cali style, OHHH how I would spend hours going thru a seed book!!!!


brah, where did you hear this nonsense? I find it extremely harD to believe. The Bay Clinic has a problem doing anything it tries!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 1, 2009)

last night it rained hard again. I'm squeezing my "butt cheeks" together while waiting for first daybreak. I'm hoping all my girls survived last night showers! The other day when we had our 24 hour storm. I had to use several of my old ten ft. surf leashes to tie branches of my ladies down. They were swaying branches on the verge of exploding everywhere!?!?
But on the bright side of things. Both my Nirvana strains( Blackberry & Jack Black) have held out nicely in the rains....without Bud Rot I might add too!

Okay, time for me to go checkout KkDay's grow journal. Spock you all later!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice puna


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice and healthy Puna
keep it up


----------



## liquidphire (Sep 1, 2009)

kkday said:


> Nothing like good food and good smoke!


I agree  


I just started some soma seeds! 

Will let you all know how it goes


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 1, 2009)

love the brudda with the Kool glasses,LOL!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

dr you get your boards yet?????if not i get one 6'5" at my friend tigers house in paoa val. you can use'em..al merrick...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Tiger,, heh that's my stage name!! Lmao what an coincidence, how funny


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

let me hear you ROAR!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!! hey gang. whatz up? hope none of you brudda's had anything growing up mauka where the fire is, Pearl City area. and you bruddas on Moloka'i, grab your babies and run before the fire come. lets not forget our fellow growers in Cali. hope your grows are safe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh oh..,,.,,...,


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Tiger,, heh that's my stage name!! Lmao what an coincidence, how funny


brudda, how come your time is kinda screwed up? freaks me out sometimes because i know i'm not that baked , ot maybe i am,LOL!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it only mines???


----------



## Punatic (Sep 3, 2009)

WooHoo all set up at the new house with a 4 foot dish and broadband. I can sit in the Greenhouse (of course that was the first thing I did) with my laptop and check RIU !! Yeah Puna I was in for my monthy refill of narcotics. Told my Doc no need, I got my liscense and he said they were gonna start soon. Kaiser all ready does. Either way it's GREAT to be off those pills.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Is it only mines???


 shit your right, hawai'ian!! never notice myown. so what the hell.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

good for you punatic,lucky oe!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

fires rage with the wind here in Cali..... plants are coughing, but they will pull through.... gotta give a shout out to us volunteer fire fighters


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

most respects to all Firefighters. GB the ones who give their lifes to help others.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

okay this time stamp is frecking me out. it jumped 1 hour in 7 mins. hello!


----------



## Punatic (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny who you run into at the grow shop. Seen someone I Knew LONG time and NEVER thought he would shop there. I guess you never know do you !


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

hoping it was a nice surprise for you punatic. sending good vibes out to all tonight, burn on all, aloha


----------



## ocgasm (Sep 4, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hoping it was a nice surprise for you punatic. sending good vibes out to all tonight, burn on all, aloha


 About 30 years ago I heard astory about a grower in Hawaii that used coconut milk with fertilzer at the time of budding that the coconut milk helped with the uptake. I did try it at the time but not quite sure if it worked.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 4, 2009)

nah, might attract too many ants, the milk is sweet. i wouldn't try it, but hey, go for it. good luck man. aloha


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2009)

hard winds with hard rains,....my big girls took gas last night! Pictures later...



1


----------



## Punatic (Sep 5, 2009)

Tonite again puna, green house is the way to go.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 5, 2009)

puna, i hear you. my big sativa is in a 7 gal. container behind the tool shed but she flew over twice yesterday. had to put a stack of chairs behind her so she wouldn't fall again. shit she was falling over more then me after a cold pack and some smokes,LOL!!! Ha, ha, shit, i crack myself up. sad!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Choke traffic on this side of the island they when close the roads cause of the fire...traffic sucks .....end rant

also could of swore I smelt buds burninglol


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 5, 2009)

feeling bad for all you growers in hawai'i and cali. too many senceless fires burning down their grows. sending out possitive vibes your way.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 6, 2009)

Punatic said:


> WooHoo all set up at the new house with a 4 foot dish and broadband. I can sit in the Greenhouse (of course that was the first thing I did) with my laptop and check RIU !! Yeah Puna I was in for my monthy refill of narcotics. Told my Doc no need, I got my liscense and he said they were gonna start soon. Kaiser all ready does. Either way it's GREAT to be off those pills.


well, if the Bay Clinic is coming thru for us residents more power to us. My personal experience with Bay Clinic has been mixed at best. I've had these terrible infection problem ever since 'Uncle Mufi' released all the "Kukai" into the Ala Wai. So when I went to the Bay Clinic the doctors there were all scratching their heads looking like the monkeys in "2001 A Space Odyssey", when they discovered weapons!!!
To put it nicely, the Bay Clinic is fucked up!!! I normally have to tell the doctors there what to prescribe.
So writing scripts for cannabis is a good thing I guess. But it still doesn't get you around the license issue. How is the Bay Clinic gonna do it? We all must pay over two hundred dollars the first time to registar as a cannabis patient. I don't see how they are gonna do all that paper work that is involved with registration?

Plus Punatic, we cannot totally eliminate modern meds from our lives. As much as we'd like to, it's not very practical. Example, have you ever tried to aliviate a tooth ache by smoking a joint? What a fucking joke!!!! Pains comes back at you with twice the intensity, or more! No, with grill problems, we(humans) need pain meds!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

You crack me up Puna LMAO


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 6, 2009)

smoking with a tooth ache makes it throb, pulsating throb;s.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2009)

Modern meds are derived from herbs and plant by products for 1000's of years.......

That said... 
I have stopped using Lialda and Pentasa for my Crohn's.......

My best friend who is a disabled Veteran has stopped using morphine and methadone, prescribed by the Veteran's Hospital for the nerve damage he sustained while serving in combat... They give him 500 tablets of morphine a month and don't really help him deal with his chronic pain!!! 
Sad thing is he just stockpiles the pills because if he refuses to take them into his possession they change his prescription to a different pill and make him get tested for months.... So he just smokes the kine and doesn't take his pills.... and grows some super kind buds in the Cali desert! 
Go figure.... The Veteran's administration is throwing pills at all the new disabled veterans coming out of Iraq and Afghanistan too... 
how sad...

and I agree that pot isn't good for toothaches.... or those pounding headaches where you take a hit and you feel like Tahitian drummers moved into your head....
Is anything good for toothaches?

Malama All!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes,,, string and a door


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

...or plierslmao


----------



## Punatic (Sep 6, 2009)

"My best friend who is a disabled Veteran has stopped using morphine and methadone, prescribed by the Veteran's Hospital for the nerve damage he sustained while serving in combat... They give him 500 tablets of morphine a month and don't really help him deal with his chronic pain!!! 
Sad thing is he just stockpiles the pills because if he refuses to take them into his possession they change his prescription to a different pill and make him get tested for months.... So he just smokes the kine and doesn't take his pills.... and grows some super kind buds in the Cali desert! "



That me to a tee, they had me on methadone, vicadin, percocet, MY doc would tell me that when it hurts just take MORE pills !!
Of course with G.I. tract damage, You gotta take five different laxatives a day.
The nerve ending on the amputation NEVER feel better but of ALL the drugs I've taken so far Weed helps with pain the most while still allowing my MIND to function. Never smoked before but now I'll NEVER stop !


----------



## Punatic (Sep 6, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> well, if the Bay Clinic is coming thru for us residents more power to us. My personal experience with Bay Clinic has been mixed at best. I've had these terrible infection problem ever since 'Uncle Mufi' released all the "Kukai" into the Ala Wai. So when I went to the Bay Clinic the doctors there were all scratching their heads looking like the monkeys in "2001 A Space Odyssey", when they discovered weapons!!!
> To put it nicely, the Bay Clinic is fucked up!!! I normally have to tell the doctors there what to prescribe.
> So writing scripts for cannabis is a good thing I guess. But it still doesn't get you around the license issue. How is the Bay Clinic gonna do it? We all must pay over two hundred dollars the first time to registar as a cannabis patient. I don't see how they are gonna do all that paper work that is involved with registration?
> 
> Plus Punatic, we cannot totally eliminate modern meds from our lives. As much as we'd like to, it's not very practical. Example, have you ever tried to aliviate a tooth ache by smoking a joint? What a fucking joke!!!! Pains comes back at you with twice the intensity, or more! No, with grill problems, we(humans) need pain meds!!!!


 
Sorry to hear it's been so bad for you. My case was a little different had all my military records transfered over, and my injurys are quite visable to the naked eye.
The DR. will give me all the meds I want, but the point is that I don't want them. I swear some of the pills caused more damage than they fixed.
My whole life I thought of marijuana as a drug, But now I see it as a viable medicene. Shit I'd like to see it growing wild, be free, and legal.
Sure we will allways need different meds (I wouldn't go into surgery with only a joint). But I think Marijuana should also be on the list.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

My whole life I thought of marijuana as a plant


----------



## smokn (Sep 7, 2009)

All my life I thought of marijuana as a weed. It grew wild in the road ditches in my childhood. I don't remember society collapsing, but maybe I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Schedule I drugs.. No medicinal value~ Crack, Ice, .....MaryJane????.....WTF is wrong with this picture?? Who's making this "list" anyways? What a joke.


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 7, 2009)

DR. G- I have a Maui Waui Skunk that I put in the ground back in June. I have tied it down a couple times yet is now 7FT across and 5FT high and full and still not flowering. How much bigger can I expect this to go? This is my first year and I just don't know. Also, how is the smoke on the MWS? I have three flowering since mid July and those look nice. I'm not sure of the smoke of those strains either. They are Jack Flash Raspberry, Thai Skunk and Super Silver Haze. Both the Thai and SSH have a lot of new flower growth on them, it must be the bloom booster I used. Any reply is appreciated.

Aunty- The heat and wind have been strong on this side too. Hope your girls are fine.

H.K.- Where is the new shop? Looked in Sand Island and couldn't find it.

B.B.- Long time no see. Hope the house is going well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey bro, gotta eat breakfast!! I'll get back to ya! Promise


----------



## smokn (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Schedule I drugs.. No medicinal value~ Crack, Ice, .....MaryJane????.....WTF is wrong with this picture?? Who's making this "list" anyways? What a joke.


British Medical Journal had an article, let's see if I can find it.... Of course not. Anyway it listed "drugs of potential abuse" I think is the way they put it, by cost to society and the individual. Heroin and meth were at the top. Alcohol, caffeine and nicotine were in the top 10. Marijuana was not. Go figure.


----------



## Budweasel (Sep 7, 2009)

Can anyone here help me ive been trying to find out if these are hawaiian plants or not.They are some crappy pictures but any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't if it's hawaiian,,but they're nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey latent, got a picture? Seeing is believing

but if what you say is true, it's gonna be hella big!

Got pics?


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey latent, got a picture? Seeing is believing
> 
> but if what you say is true, it's gonna be hella big!
> 
> Got pics?


 
Yeah, from a week and a half ago. Back left..


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 7, 2009)

Pics from 1 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 7, 2009)

DR.G- The last pic is the MWS.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 7, 2009)

wow,I'm unable to post my pics? Have any of you ever had this problem before?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Puna, try loading 2 at a time.,, I get that problem sometimes too


----------



## Grow some (Sep 7, 2009)

about 4 weeks into flowering. 

It was a cheap grow:

miricle grow
Perlite
Osmocote smart release plant food Flower and Vegeatable 
Pure Blend Organic Pro Bloom

For some reason one is blooming fat buds and the other two are just developing.??
Also they all have different characteristics, I guess some have more Lemon Skunk genetics and others have more Supersilver Haze genetics. its kind trippy well see which one will come out on top with the most yield and ofcoarce the best quality. Im guessing the one thats producing some fat buds is gonna take it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Never toked MWS before, not that I know of anyways, I'm not on a pc so I can't see your pictures to well.. I'll check em out again when I get a chancemahalos


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Never toked MWS before, not that I know of anyways, I'm not on a pc so I can't see your pictures to well.. I'll check em out again when I get a chancemahalos


Dr. G., just a quick update on magic beans:

3 outta four Malawi Gold "popped"
1 outta four Blueberry skunk x princess dieasels "popped"?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 8, 2009)

these are some of the pics I took the day after pretty hard rain & winds together in Puna recently.


----------



## skunkiefun (Sep 8, 2009)

You all have some nice plants. 

I just got back from Hawaii and I have to say you guys have the best bud I've smoked yet and I live in a pretty decent place too. I managed to find some white widow and chemdog from some friends there. Can't wait to go back in the spring.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Thx bro! Next time ya come back, Shoot me a PM


----------



## Grow some (Sep 8, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Dr. G., just a quick update on magic beans:
> 
> 3 outta four Malawi Gold "popped"
> 1 outta four Blueberry skunk x princess dieasels "popped"?


That is the sickest guerilla grow. How did you do it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Dr. G., just a quick update on magic beans:
> 
> 3 outta four Malawi Gold "popped"
> 1 outta four Blueberry skunk x princess dieasels "popped"?


Fuck yeah pop those magic beans!! OverGrow!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure how old the PD x BB beans are, should pop, update me later puna call me sometime, I'd like to visit I also got other good stuff


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 8, 2009)

it's 12:20 a.m and I just got nailed by a fucking centipede on the bottom of my left foot. Actually the bottom of my left pinky.....and it hurts like hell!!! This is really fucked up!!! I haven't been nailed by a centipede in over 30 years. The last time was growing up in Lahaina. Actually I got stung twice in the same night back in the early 70's in bed.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 8, 2009)

One last pic of my main gal!


----------



## craca102 (Sep 8, 2009)

Happy to see this post still going strong. Been busy these last few months with things.

Got me a few girls going right now but sorry no pics at the moment.

Always loved seeing your girls big and strong over there Puna. Dr. G how things going over there on Kauai? 

I just harvest a girl and had some problems with Powdery Mildew and was wondering if there is any with to get rid of the white specs of the PM on the sugar leaves of the buds after the plant has been chopped. Normally I would spray it with a Baking soda/Milk solution but don't really know if it will help after the plant has been chopped. Im trying to see if water curing will remove the PM from the leaves so Im not smoking it after it done drying and curing.

Much aloha to the Hawaiian growers keeping it strong.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 8, 2009)

wow latend, is that a SSH in the 3rd picture? friken mean your plants. 
and puna, tht 5' ak-48 is the shits. but that blackjack is the bomb. you da man!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Craca! Where ya been buddy? Kauai is on the backburner for now things are good though good to see you back on bro


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 9, 2009)

it rained hard again yesterday afternoon. My Indicas really ,truly surprised me. They all did really well in the rain. I think having the both Blackberry & Jack Black strains which have 'Black Domina' as a parent reallly helped with the fight against mold. My Landrace Sativas is another story all together . Right now I have 5 of them ranging from 7 ft up to 12 or 13 ft. in size. My 11 foot Thai is holding nicely in her 10 gallon bag. Which is anchored with a piece of lava on of the soil. But my other four sativa gals have suffered through the mini Puna storm. Today I have to go back into the rain, and find a way to anchor the rest of my ladies down. I hate to arrive for morning watering and find them on their sides!!!!! Looks like I'll be hauling pieces of 800 year old lava rocks to anchor my ladies today in the rain!?
Compound that task with 'Fire Ants', and you get one fucking pissed off old grower screaming in the bush all morning!!!!

All my indicas that are old school(Mazar-I-Sharifs), '_BUD ROT_', to DA Max! I'll be staying away from that in the future!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 9, 2009)

craca102 said:


> Happy to see this post still going strong. Been busy these last few months with things.
> 
> Got me a few girls going right now but sorry no pics at the moment.
> 
> ...


Been busy with things? How busy have you been Craca that you can't post a quick, "Howzit"? We've been missing you brah! Try spend more time with us in da future!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 9, 2009)

Grow some said:


> That is the sickest guerilla grow. How did you do it?


over 35 years of practise ,but you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 9, 2009)

puna, that blackberry is amazing!!


----------



## Hemperature (Sep 10, 2009)

ho brehs, new to the forum, eastside


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 10, 2009)

Hemperature said:


> ho brehs, new to the forum, eastside


eastside of where.......micronesia? Wassup with dat spelling dude?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 10, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> puna, that blackberry is amazing!!


thanks auntie! I'll make sure some finds it's way to you when it's done.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 10, 2009)

mahalo puna.
aloha my dear, welcome on to our lanai. pull up a chair and join our ohana. aunty here, oahu. what you growing?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 10, 2009)

unreal rains here in Puna yesterday,last night , & this morning. Now I remember why I don't like to grow monsters anymore. You get to thinking about big returns, then all you get is big headaches instead. For instances, my ladies took a major pounding last night. One of my Thais(8 footer) split right down the middle last night. This also happened to one of my Blackberries too! I'm extremely bummed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

hope the season gets better for you ,Puna


----------



## Dameon (Sep 10, 2009)

Make your own ganja. Fuck the local scene and make your own. Become self sufficient and rely on your garden, instead of some street shark.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

ummmmmm,...okay.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey there friends heres a few pics of what i got growing. well first we have a pic of a white widdow that unfortunatly started flowering early but is stanky dank. second we have a really bad pic of a clone which i will be using for pollinating and a girl thats really old but super tiny and producing seeds. (very pathetic thats why i put them together) then next we have my biggest plant from seedling which is an unknown strain from the big island, doing very well. then you can see some pics of the other little babies which i got in seed form from pittsburgh bag seed. hopefully not schwag. more to come.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 10, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> hey there friends heres a few pics of what i got growing. well first we have a pic of a white widdow that unfortunatly started flowering early but is stanky dank. second we have a really bad pic of a clone which i will be using for pollinating and a girl thats really old but super tiny and producing seeds. (very pathetic thats why i put them together) then next we have my biggest plant from seedling which is an unknown strain from the big island, doing very well. then you can see some pics of the other little babies which i got in seed form from pittsburgh bag seed. hopefully not schwag. more to come.


and let us not forget our babes from the past.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 10, 2009)

The unexpected rains in the middle of the night have been killing me....
Finding bud rot in some of my bigger buds no matter how much I clean the dead stuffs away... 
Also it seems to shock that bud and lessen the resin production in that particular bud... 

So many obstacles out there preventing us from reaching our growing objectives....
Insects, police, wind, rain, and rip-offs...

But we still love to grow this beautiful plant.... 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## cobra (Sep 11, 2009)

I joined because I came across this post. Do you guys or have you guys recently ordered seeds to Hawaii? Pm me just curious I from kailua, but live further out in the Pacific now. If you get caught is it the same as in the states where they take it and give you a letter or is it different in Hawaii? i have considered going "there" and getting seeds, but it seems to expensive and risky.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

where's there? HI? most of use are legal users.

try attitude or nirvana


----------



## Grow some (Sep 11, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> The unexpected rains in the middle of the night have been killing me....
> Finding bud rot in some of my bigger buds no matter how much I clean the dead stuffs away...
> Also it seems to shock that bud and lessen the resin production in that particular bud...
> 
> ...


thats one of the reasons i grow in pots.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

hey cobra,kailua boy...coo.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 11, 2009)

Grow some said:


> thats one of the reasons i grow in pots.


Ya I grow in pots too.....
Fans always helped in the past but this og x kg is too thick...


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 15, 2009)

aloha gang, aunty here for a fast update. still got my monster sativa going, now over 8' tall. waiting for a dwarf x mango ( we call them donkey dicks) to finish up, maybe 2 more weeks on her.
also about 3 different sativas and just started some "widow skunk" seeds, all 6 popped and in cups. gonna be a fun short season. but still waiting for the long one to finish. have a wonderful day. going outside to do some real yard work and enjoy the day. i'm baked, haha. aloha.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 15, 2009)

new bigger place, bigger light is better, now just gotta get the AC installed.
First picture clone #2 at 4 weeks old under 2' T5 at old place. She was #1 but some high idiot almost neemed her to death so she became #2 and #1 went to flower.
Second pic #2 after 4 more weeks under 4' T5. 3rd picture shes 2.5' wide. 
Was looking like ground cover, but I think she's gonna be a rose bush!
Started #1 & #2 in dixie cups then went straight to 7 Gallon pots. Learned my lesson and #3 to #7 will get trans planted in several steps to increase root ball growth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

aloha aunty, no work to hard!

hey punatic, nice brah


----------



## Punatic (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Doc, But I REALLY wanna see YOUR bush !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

hahaha , me too bro! lol


----------



## Punatic (Sep 15, 2009)

I think if I veg her long nuff I "might" get "close" to you, But it's hard as hell waiting for my plant to grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

grow baby grow!


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 15, 2009)

This week Friday there will be a press conference to place some additional interest on Hawaii's Medical Marijuana Policies. It has been requested that as many medical patients as possible attend to show support for the cause. MMP's must stick together to make effective changes. Again, if you are able to show up on Friday afternoon we could possibly change the publics perception for the Medical Cannabis Task Force.

Check the Honolulu ASA website, WWW.honoluluasa.org ,for updates.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 16, 2009)

Trying some new things here. Picture 1 is a standard clone.

In picture 2 , I pinched a shoot ON the mother plant two weeks before I took the cutting.

Both clones were taken on the same day. Will be nice to see the yeild difference.
Dont mind the droopy leafs they just woke up.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2009)

that sounds very interesting...... keep us posted..... I am interested in how the bud development will differ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm interested too, Punatic, do keep us posted


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 16, 2009)

went to the Hydro store in Kahala today. they are stocked with alot of goodies. nice change from my first visit. thanks guys. mahalo.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 17, 2009)

Aunty Lehua, every time I see your name it reminds me of my own Aunty Lehua, She helped raise me hanna batta days. Haven't seen her in many years but hear she's living in Oahu doing good.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 17, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> went to the Hydro store in Kahala today. they are stocked with alot of goodies. nice change from my first visit. thanks guys. mahalo.


just window shopping, or did you actually buy something there? When I was there several months back. I was totally disappointed with their stock and their attitudes. The Jewish Princess that runs the place acts like her shit don't stink, but the fact of the matter she reeked of incompetence! When I was there, I watched her try to sell some bullshit to possible customers. I don't like people who are in a certain industry just to make money. They have to have 110% complete compassion in what they are doing & selling.

Hey girl, how's you big sativa doing?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2009)

Would You Just LOOK at that Sativa! MMMMMM..... Damn..... mmmmm...... damn......


but hey Puna Bud....

I would move out that way just to hang out with your cat every day


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Would You Just LOOK at that Sativa! MMMMMM..... Damn..... mmmmm...... damn......
> 
> 
> but hey Puna Bud....
> ...


puna those plants look amazing!! how many hours of sunlight do those first 2 plants get a day? cuz they look quite yummy without the sunlight all day to take care of them. and those sativas look reallllly nice. great work.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 17, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Aunty Lehua, every time I see your name it reminds me of my own Aunty Lehua, She helped raise me hanna batta days. Haven't seen her in many years but hear she's living in Oahu doing good.


babe, don;t wait to long. call her, let her know you thinking of her. send her some aloha and good vibes. mahalo my dear.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 17, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> just window shopping, or did you actually buy something there? When I was there several months back. I was totally disappointed with their stock and their attitudes. The Jewish Princess that runs the place acts like her shit don't stink, but the fact of the matter she reeked of incompetence! When I was there, I watched her try to sell some bullshit to possible customers. I don't like people who are in a certain industry just to make money. They have to have 110% complete compassion in what they are doing & selling.
> 
> Hey girl, how's you big sativa doing?


 aloha puna. that sativa keeps getting taller. fighting bugs daily. but your girls are the shit!!! mean>
puna, i had the same experance the first time i had gone there. jackshit on the shelves, no stock. and the lame old, "its coming in next week". but puna, i walked in there and it was unreal. over flowing with all kinds of good shit. real top stuff. and it was two dudes, didn't see the "spacepilot", "ground control to major tom!!"
Dr.G. stopped by my place todaykiss-ass and we tryed his "highjack". awesome!! really ONO!! we got baked!! gave him a clone of a whitewidow. good luck, ro.


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 17, 2009)

Aunty- The thai skunk is really heavy. Yesterday came home and two branches broke and hangin. Broke out the masking tape and WALA. Repaired. Today the two look like nothing happened. Got bug problems!!!!!!!!! How do I control the little white ones that make a web of this white fuss and then the bud rots inside. Any help would be nice.
I have neemed the other girls and have only a few bugs mostly those little jumping kind. The Jackflash Raspberry is close and I'm not sure if I should neem it.

I'll post new photos later.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 17, 2009)

hope everyones doing well, just wondering if anyones on maui?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

hey puna, plant's look real nice!!!!Big Island looks like the place to be!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah aunty, I was pretty baked out of my mind LOL


----------



## Punatic (Sep 18, 2009)

Latent Image Sound like you got spider mites many way to control them, I choose Neem during veg till 2-3 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 18, 2009)

My dad came by today with some NICE colas off his (purple)Sativa almost makes me want to switch from these puny widows !!


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 19, 2009)

i was crusing another site and i found this thread that i know will jar memorys in some of us oldies but goodie smokers from the 70's. old prices and pictures from high times, 1970 something. amazing.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=135579


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey puna, plant's look real nice!!!!Big Island looks like the place to be!



You know brah! There are places to grow, and then there are places to really grow! The Hawaiian Islands is one such place. We are all fortunate to be able to grow under these circumstances. But it does appear that even the Big Island hold some kinda growing power over the rest of the islands? Jason King, author of 'Cannabible', and a Maui residents also agrees with this accessment. If you grew say White Widow clones on Maui, Kauai, and the Big Island. I promise you, the Widow grown on the Big Island is gonna taste better, and more special too! Not sure why? Not sure why it is. But it is what it is!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 20, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> puna those plants look amazing!! how many hours of sunlight do those first 2 plants get a day? cuz they look quite yummy without the sunlight all day to take care of them. and those sativas look reallllly nice. great work.


brah, you're not gonna believe it. They get less than four hours a day! I have then under my Albezia tree canopy to help hide from helicopters. Those colas are rock hard too! I think the next full moon they are coming down! They are ready in my opinion. So they will come down next full moon and so will my 9 ft. Blackberry too!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 20, 2009)

went outside this morning at daybreak only to find that my 13 ft. Thai snapped right in half!!! It broke my fucking heart! Plus my 4 and a half ft. Blackberry was on her side when I got to her. I hated to, but I was forced to move her. I'm a firm believer that once my girls are disturbed, or moved that it takes them outta their "growing rhythm. But I also found a good size spot of "_Bud Rot_", on one of her two top colas. So now I'm looking at my other larger 'Blackberry', and wondering if I should take her down? It appears that Puna is gonna at least rain all morning if not all day. I have to make some hard decisions this morning.

*FUCK!!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey puna, goodluck man..and my biggest plant only had less than 6 hrs of direct sun, so I understand where you're coming from need help with the harvest? Let me know, I have some frequent flyer miles I gotta use..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey puna, goodluck man..and my biggest plant only had less than 6 hrs of direct sun, so I understand where you're coming from need help with the harvest? Let me know, I have some frequent flyer miles I gotta use..


puna, sorry to hear about your mishap and best of luck with the rest of your plants which look quite exceptional from those pics. was wondering also, do you use pots for all your plants? or do you throw some into the earth? and aunty, thanks for that link it was actually very interesting in learning the roots of our herb over time. for example on maui the good herb went for 75$ an ounce! crazy talk i tell you... and the not so good stuff went for 35$ i cant believe how much its changed in appearence over time either! wonderful stuff learning about our cannahistory.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 20, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> puna, sorry to hear about your mishap and best of luck with the rest of your plants which look quite exceptional from those pics. was wondering also, do you use pots for all your plants? or do you throw some into the earth? and aunty, thanks for that link it was actually very interesting in learning the roots of our herb over time. for example on maui the good herb went for 75$ an ounce! crazy talk i tell you... and the not so good stuff went for 35$ i cant believe how much its changed in appearence over time either! wonderful stuff learning about our cannahistory.


shit, I remeber selling pounds of my Maui bud back in mid 70's for $1200.00 a pound! I cringed the first year I asked my customers to pay $1800. 

Since my growing days back on Maui I made the switch to grow bags almost exclusively. For one, I like the ability to be able to move my plants at the the drop of a dime. It's a security issue for me, and I love the feel of the grow bag in my hands as oppose to a plastic grow bucket.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 20, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> shit, I remeber selling pounds of my Maui bud back in mid 70's for $1200.00 a pound! I cringed the first year I asked my customers to pay $1800.
> 
> Since my growing days back on Maui I made the switch to grow bags almost exclusively. For one, I like the ability to be able to move my plants at the the drop of a dime. It's a security issue for me, and I love the feel of the grow bag in my hands as oppose to a plastic grow bucket.


I also had this shit to deal with last week!

http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/articles/2009/09/20/local_news/local01.txt


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 20, 2009)

wow puna. funk'in bummers. hang in there. we will over come. aunty


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 20, 2009)

hey puna. did you check out that thread i posted? windowpane acid!! OMG!! that jared the old gray cells up. that picture of kauai electric is so green. the good old days, puna, we lived it, right here in maui and waikiki, man if i had a dollar for every tab of acid i have taken, reds and pink ladies too. damn waikiki rats.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats Jusrushfc! 
I gifted Jus some Black Domina... He crossed it with his Hawaiian Snow...
Gave me a few of the cross seeds back as thanx for the Black Domina...
I gifted those to my best friend who is a top notch grower for the dispensaries in Cali....
The cross turned out to be an incredible hybrid... It turned purple/blue (from the BD)....
It's now being shared with the medical marijuana community in LA as "Blue Hawaiian" at one of the top dispensaries in California..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, nice


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> wow puna. funk'in bummers. hang in there. we will over come. aunty


Aunty, I'm like a cat, I always end up on my feet!  The really sad part to me is the loss of my big landrace Thai. When I walked out the other morning to see how my girls were. It was like a knife was being thrusted into my heart! Anyone who has grown huge sativa knows iof the work involved. I was constsntly cleaning up plant growth that had died. Plus on top of it all she was starting to go off. But for a landrace, she was growing rather swiftly. Still she was probably six weeks out. But her buds were takiing nice shape.
So that brings my total to two destroyed landraces this season on account of the weather. One was 13 ft., and the other 8 to 9 ft. when she went down. I also lost a 9 ft. "Black Jack". Because of the "flyovers" recently, and nothing was taken from my subdivision, I decided to cut down my beautiful 10 ft Blackberry! I didn't want to give the DEA the satisfaction of cutting down my plant. The last day they(FEDS) conducted their flyover/raids. Even thought they took nothing from my subdivison, they flew right down my street,...stopping at my property! Then they proceeded on. I know they are coming back soon!!! So my concern now is my triangle of Sativas (3)SOG with 10 footers. They too are going off nicely,but are sticking out like "dog's balls". I'm sure Op Green Harvest has these ladies marked. But I got my fingers crossed that they make itl I also have a 6 ft. Web about ready near them. So I don't need any feds coming down on rope ladders over next few days! Or hopefully they check and see that I am legal have my license, and I'm actually below legal number


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wow, nice


brah, I will PM you when I get chance!? I


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm waiting on ya Puna!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 22, 2009)

the doc has a thread full of his people ,way to go doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

Thx Rob, I appreciate that keep it irie brother


----------



## Punatic (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody got the "web" got some seeds from a friend how are they?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

Kahuku web? Good stuff man


----------



## Punatic (Sep 23, 2009)

Well they are pulling plants right now on BEACH road, Hope nobody here had plants there !


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 23, 2009)

bummers.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Well they are pulling plants right now on BEACH road, Hope nobody here had plants there !


I knew they were coming back! After their last visit this past week. This past week they came flying down my road barely above telephone lines!!! Then one of the choppers came above my yard hovered for what seemed like eternity,...then quickly took off to join the others. I knew at that point they were checking, and marking possible targets. But I'm all legal so they left. As a matter of fact, I'm below my allowed number of plants!

Punatic, which Web Strain do you have? I have a real love/hate relationship with that strain. I will get into it later. Right now I have two or three different "Webs" going. They are slow finishers. But because of their broad leaves. The average "ripoff" doesn't realize that it's pakalolo while it's in a vegatative state. But once she starts to flower...she smells of high heaven!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> I knew they were coming back! After their last visit this past week. This past week they came flying down my road barely above telephone lines!!! Then one of the choppers came above my yard hovered for what seemed like eternity,...then quickly took off to join the others. I knew at that point they were checking, and marking possible targets. But I'm all legal so they left. As a matter of fact, I'm below my allowed number of plants!
> 
> Punatic, which Web Strain do you have? I have a real love/hate relationship with that strain. I will get into it later. Right now I have two or three different "Webs" going. They are slow finishers. But because of their broad leaves. The average "ripoff" doesn't realize that it's pakalolo while it's in a vegatative state. But once she starts to flower...she smells of high heaven!


Hey gang, have a morning laugh ala Martha Stewart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmItdzzxIgI


----------



## Punatic (Sep 24, 2009)

Heh Puna the mother plant was about 5 ft many colas, very stink and sticky. Had atleast 3 more weeks left to go. A nice body high with a longer lasting head high. I figure this might be a good replacement for my widow in the green house. Now If I could find a Old school 100 % sativa. I would have my main two strains, one for day one for night !


----------



## Punatic (Sep 24, 2009)

flowering time = 9 weeks
cost of brownie mix = $2.49

Cost of that feeling, that you had better go lay down now, after just ONE brownie......

PRICELESS !!!!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 24, 2009)

Punatic said:


> flowering time = 9 weeks
> cost of brownie mix = $2.49
> 
> Cost of that feeling, that you had better go lay down now, after just ONE brownie......
> ...


brah i know what you mean!!

brownies/cookies coming this weekend im so stoked on this.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 25, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Heh Puna the mother plant was about 5 ft many colas, very stink and sticky. Had atleast 3 more weeks left to go. A nice body high with a longer lasting head high. I figure this might be a good replacement for my widow in the green house. Now If I could find a Old school 100 % sativa. I would have my main two strains, one for day one for night !


why would you even consider changing your "widow" for a "web"? The reason I hate these plants, are the very reason I love them too. I mean their stem is so fringing strong and sturdy. This strain, and variations of her have adapted quite well to Hawaii from Australia. Punatic, I hate the fact that she's a late finisher, yet you can almost always count on her never having "bud rot"too! I have about five Webs going off or have finished within past month. Not a single one has had any "bud rot" this season. 
So why not grow some "web" outside, aand keep growing "White Widow" in your Greenhouse?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8eIxZ4zhrE&feature=PlayList&p=6C8C1BDAFED8DF66&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 25, 2009)

Aloha Everyone please come by for the grand opening for some pupp talk story tell us what you use and need Im shipping in a lot over the next few days if your looking for anything let me know

We are near the end of Kalihi st ocean side of nimitz on Mary st


----------



## CripBeast (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats pretty sick, a new hydro spot. I'll go down there for the grand opening , is it going on already?


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Everyone please come by for the grand opening for some pupp talk story tell us what you use and need Im shipping in a lot over the next few days if your looking for anything let me know
> 
> We are near the end of Kalihi st ocean side of nimitz on Mary st


 good luck my dear. will visit soon. don't do hydro but can use the other stuff. aloha


----------



## Punatic (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh no I won't let the widow go just yet (she's the only one I have found that lets me sleep for 6hrs straight !) 
Just want to try some different strains with mabye a little more yield.
Everything starts out in my veg room, then goes outside to flower when it's big enough or when I run out of medicene. With only 3 flowering plants I just need to make them as big as can be. Maybe 2 indica's and one Sativa in a perpetual harvest.


----------



## CripBeast (Sep 25, 2009)

Post deletedddddd!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

no soliciting of seeds or clones on this forum sorry....
try making friends at the beach, stoners hang out there, just look for the dreadlocked rastas


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

CripBeast said:


> does anyone on oahu have seeds or clones i can buy. trynna get as many plants in the room to harvest as close to new years as possible (x
> thanks .


besides the rules of this site, which you should definitely obey!..... as of now, you are in the "stranger danger" category......

establish yourself outside the site, get yourself built up and going on your own, bring your style and knowledge to the site, or come to build on what you already know, but this is not breedbay


----------



## CripBeast (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, sorry bout that.
Everyone my bad about the post earlier.
Imma go read up on the rules to avoid further rule breaking.
SORRY RIU FORUM!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

hey bro, no problem enjoy the forums, I do


----------



## Punatic (Sep 26, 2009)

Got some new pics it's been 11 days.
Clones were transplanted to 2 gallon pots after first pictures were taken. 
The standard is filling out nicely with many lower braches.
The stooges are growing slowly.


----------



## CripBeast (Sep 26, 2009)

Damnn, looking niceeee!
cant wait get mine started.
Does anyone know approx yield if I plant now for strains of northern lights, purple power, and papaya?
Probably not huge, but I'm hoping to clone to get more but yeah.
The nutes I'm going to be using are Advanced Nutrients Micro, Grow, Bloom, and Nirvana.
thanks.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 27, 2009)

aloha all. had to post . yesterday was a bummer. i took my 3 mothers out to get some hawai'ian sunshine. watered them, went to hula, came home and kkdays indica babie had blown off the wall, about a 3 ft. fall. but that fuckin 3 ft. broke it all up.SHIT!!!did the only thing i could. trimed her up. cloned up a bunch of the shit that broke off. man she was just right to take some" well thought of" clones, not some " had to". oh well, took my mind off of old punkass grabbing one of my seedlings aand snacking on it. punk!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

ooohh Im sorry to hear that.... will come around nicely..... turned a mommy into a family


----------



## Grow some (Sep 28, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> You know brah! There are places to grow, and then there are places to really grow! The Hawaiian Islands is one such place. We are all fortunate to be able to grow under these circumstances. But it does appear that even the Big Island hold some kinda growing power over the rest of the islands? Jason King, author of 'Cannabible', and a Maui residents also agrees with this accessment. If you grew say White Widow clones on Maui, Kauai, and the Big Island. I promise you, the Widow grown on the Big Island is gonna taste better, and more special too! Not sure why? Not sure why it is. But it is what it is!


Holly shit how did you accomplish this? what did you give it?


----------



## Punatic (Sep 28, 2009)

white widow clone aka ground cover aka rose bush


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 28, 2009)

damn sweet!! love your ground cover. got a hillside i'd like to cover with that shit, mean. good job. 


Punatic said:


> white widow clone aka ground cover aka rose bush


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 28, 2009)

okay how stupid am i? yesterday spotted some funky looking buggies on one of my sad looking ladies. panic 'cus never seen that shit before. so told kkday about these aliens and , damn if he wasn't rightkiss-ass. ladybug larvae. shit, picked about 15 off of them before it got to dark. bummers because this plant really needs help. live and learn.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 28, 2009)

I was just posting bout lady bugs..... got 3,000 coming in on Thursday...... hey I can send some in the mail...... lol


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes ladybug larvae look strange... 
especially the solid black ladybug larvae... 







I don't remove insects... as many more are beneficial than harmful...
I watch out for grasshoppers, spider mites, whitefly, boring beetles.... Ants will usually lead you to aphids and mites on your plants as they work together 


Fortunately I have a lot of ladybugs in the bushes up the hill... 

Right now my only issues are slugs.... 
Buds are so sticky that the slugs secrete more of that slime to get across it... so I hate seeing big snots on my lower buds!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I was just posting bout lady bugs..... got 3,000 coming in on Thursday...... hey I can send some in the mail...... lol


who did you order them from? I thought Hawaii stopped the importation of Lady Bugs some years back? I could use some of them!


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 28, 2009)

puna, love your new avatar. crack up.
hey 
alika,i think they were more striped but thats them, funky looking buggas. me bad.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 29, 2009)

Shit if I saw those I probally would have killed em too!!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah I only learned about them a few months ago.... 
but I think like a scientist so I had to look them up before I eradicated them 

Lucky for the lil guys and gals!


----------



## kkday (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going to raid some lady bug traps I seen by my work later on!! lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 29, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> who did you order them from? I thought Hawaii stopped the importation of Lady Bugs some years back? I could use some of them!


I can ship them out there....


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey if your in Town please Swing on Down We are open at 10am and close at 7


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 6, 2009)

Just started fo short season!!
Fire Og Kush - Raskal
Cinderella 99 BX1 - Mosca Seeds
Sonic Fly - Mosca Seeds

The Sonic Fly is some kind of C99 cross... it has been entered in the cup!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 6, 2009)

Its always short season when you grow indoors


----------



## Tunda (Oct 7, 2009)

Light is free when u grow outdoor . And I never need to worry about space they just grow as big as they like. As apposed to a room or closet that u are limited space.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree completely .... indoors is an imitation of outdoors....


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2009)

It may be an imitation but its a good one. Plus no slugs or pigs to deal with.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

not saying indoor isn't productive or effective in the least..... but hes right..... don't have to pay for the sun


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

you can't touch the sun.....PERIOD


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can't touch the sun.....PERIOD


*
YES!*

I only start my clones and seedlings indoors because of the cockroaches and mice that love eating the fresh tops!!

Between me and my partner we are doin..

*Og Raskal*
*Purple Bubblegum- *Purple Urkle x 97 Bubblegum
*Pre98 Bubba x Blue Moonshine*
*
Cali Connection Seeds
Fire Og*- Raskal's Fire og x SFV og)
*Purple Pre98 Bubba Kush*

*Dr. Candyman *
*Ape Dawg *- Grape Ape x Chem D

*Mosca Seeds*
*Sonic Fly- C99 x ?
C99 BX1*

*My Cutt *
*Abusive Cutt Og Kush x Kona Gold*

I have feminized seeds of the Og x Kona gold if you want... LMK


*What you guys got goin???*


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2009)

No not a chance of matching the sun indoors. Not even close. But for me Indoors is the way to go. Plus im doing hydro and its a huge pain outdoors.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 9, 2009)

doctorD said:


> No not a chance of matching the sun indoors. Not even close. But for me Indoors is the way to go. Plus im doing hydro and its a huge pain outdoors.


how long did it take you to figure out hydro setup? Plus,which one is the best(easiest to get wired) setup for someone new to hydroponics?


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 9, 2009)

aloha all, aunty checking in. just been hanging out, nothing to report, except another of my dwarf x mango is gonna be pulled tomorrow. i have 5 widow skunk ladies vegging in a box kkday built for me out side soaking up the sun. also one O G kush and a Lehua( mahalo random) about one month old each.
also about 9 assorted "mysteries" under the sun in the back yard at different stages of flowering.
some with 3 to 7 weeks till harvest and 3 with mega spitermite problems. oh well, take what ever Akua hands out, yea? 
hoping all is well with the "Ohana", mean heat going on in the 808! stay kool, aloha gangie!!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 9, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> how long did it take you to figure out hydro setup? Plus,which one is the best(easiest to get wired) setup for someone new to hydroponics?


No time at all. Its really easy and hands off if you want it to be. I like the DWC nothing to break, no timers and you can get most everything you need at stores other than the high price grow store.


----------



## aod! (Oct 9, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> *
> YES!*
> 
> I only start my clones and seedlings indoors because of the cockroaches and mice that love eating the fresh tops!!
> ...



Whoa thats a great seed list from the farm


----------



## Punatic (Oct 9, 2009)

Aloha's Ohana,

Time for some updates !

Picture one is of da 3 stooges, they were pinched two weeks before being cut from mother plant, now at 8 weeks old filling out nicely.

Picture 2 is of a standard clone cut at same time as the stooges.

Picture 3 is White widow grow out side 12/12 from seed, now at 6 weeks old.

Picture 4 is WW clone taken same day seed was planted. Indoors 16/8 Light schedule. 6 weeks old.

Next test will be a Same WW seed grown indoors.

Things to ponder.......


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Guys thanks for stopping by. Hope everyone likes what where doing seems to be a hit. 

Aunty I got Don't bug me from fox farm should work 

Classes starting soon Wed and Sat nights going to be looking for teachers and building a new ohana here at the store

Hey if my prices seem steep let me know but I'm working on getting the best deal for everyone 

Aloha And Mahalo HK


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 10, 2009)

Some Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba goin purple on me!!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 10, 2009)

aod! said:


> Whoa thats a great seed list from the farm


The Farm is how we get the best new world genetics in the best place to grow in da world!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 10, 2009)

Allrighty y'all, I got one for you strain masters. 
I got some no name Sativa from a friend, It tasted like spicey black pepper with the sneezes and all. But she was like Green crack had me doing all kinds of work in the garden.....

So who is she??

ps - here's a pic for you Aunty I untied her and threw her ass out...


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 10, 2009)

More Purple Bubba Porn..
this is from the clones I was offering folks but nobody wanted


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

hehehehehe I wasn't one of the people you offered them tooo


----------



## CripBeast (Oct 10, 2009)

if anyone has any extra clonesss ? plz replyyy.
in oahu, 2 week old grow, will post pics later, too small to show yet.
thanks.


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 10, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Allrighty y'all, I got one for you strain masters.
> I got some no name Sativa from a friend, It tasted like spicey black pepper with the sneezes and all. But she was like Green crack had me doing all kinds of work in the garden.....
> 
> So who is she??
> ...


 nani, nani mau loa! lovely to the eye, i bet the camera doesn't do her justice.
i just trimmed up a small mango x dwarf, here are some shots.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> nani, nani mau loa! lovely to the eye, i bet the camera doesn't do her justice.
> i just trimmed up a small mango x dwarf, here are some shots.


looking good kiddo! Did you have any problems with "powdery mildew" at all? A bunch of my clones came down with it. I have as of today thrown away 5 ounces and counting. I still have several clones that are okay, and my three landrace sativas from the summer lseem to be okay. The three landraces are all over 10 ft, but are well dug in with the six ft high wild orchids. It offers good cover, but lower branches pretty cheesey so far. I can't wait for my sativas though! Like I said, all landraces(Hawaiian Sativa, Thai highlands, & Durban Poison) are looking good except they were all attacked by what appears to be "Corn Borers". I hope I can harvest before stems colapse?

pictures tomorrow!


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 10, 2009)

so sad to hear of that power mildew junk hitting you, but i remember you saying you had alot of rain up mauka. shit, 5 oz. i would be sick!! i think i have had everyother problem happening to my wahines this season, aphets, bud worms, spitermites, leaf-miners, wind, scales and a black punk ass rottie, all the usuals
my sativa is over 8 ft. and the lower branches are awfully sparce, but the tops are choise. my first sativa so i can't wait. hoping it gets better my dear. hang loose, aloha aunty


----------



## CripBeast (Oct 11, 2009)

deleted, broke rules.
my bad once again.
blahhh.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been ok with powdery mildew this season just a little hint of it I caught eary enuff. Hand wiped them down with neem. No more problems.
Of course when all you have to do all day is take care of plants they SHOULD be beautifull.....right ?

"and a black punk ass rottie" LOL yep but you still love that punk ass, What plants do survive look great tho !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

CripBeast said:


> PLZ, anyone with clones on oahu?
> free or will buyyyy! thanks
> 
> and, would it go immediately to flowering, I was told that by someone recently, not sure though. any opinions would help, thanks.


No purchasing clones or seed on forums..... Learn to use the PM system. And hope that someone "gifts" it to you..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

Also read through the whole thread, all the info you need about flowering and just growing in general, is in this thread. And yes, I read through this whole thread many times goodluck!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 12, 2009)

course this thread is short, now reading the Doc's thread, THAT takes some time !


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 12, 2009)

aunty id love to see a pic of your sativa


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 13, 2009)

Tunda this is the Purple Bubblegum I was tellin ya about earlier today...

First 3 pics are the bubblegum smell/taste pheno... last 2 are pics of the Purple Urkle pheno.... Super grape smell.... 
Clone/Mothers in the dome right now 
Should have clones ready by mid Nov...


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2009)

Shecky damn man I wuld have killed for a purp. Strane, how did I miss that offer?


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2009)

Was that x'sed with a pre 98 bubba kush you was talking about at the get together?


----------



## Tunda (Oct 13, 2009)

Soo beautiful... Sheck i swear you have some of the best bud porn ever! Also your collection of elite genetics is amazing. Everytime you post shots or your plants my mouth waters. Time for some bongrips i cant take it anymore .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

I think kkday also has some pretty nice budporn himself....


----------



## Tunda (Oct 13, 2009)

Ofcourse he does. Plus braddah is one comedian i always find myself cracking up to all the funny stuff he writes. Everytime im all irie and read his stuff i just cannot stop laughing. That strain keahi is killer and must be if its from the islands. I love looking at the local grows especially guerrilla grows. It just makes me want to go up mouka everytime i look at your guys's patch and check mines out. The other day i went to check out one of mine and was like wtf somebod stole it. Then i walked more up to it and found that the buds got so heavy and with the rain that the entire plant was lying on its side. So i checked for mold and it had none then i found a branch to stake the plant up with now she looks fine. Cannot wait to harvest her she is close to five feet and almost looks like a christmas tree. Sapposedly it is a big island 90 day wonder strain. Couldnt believe how fast she grew.


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2009)

Where did you get those pics of ditch weed from doc??? Sheck got some dank bud pics, I wild be blessed to be able to grow some of his strains. I'm just kicken it with some bag seed foreal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah tunda, dude is funny. also glad to hear your grow is doing well too

hey kkday, I got alot more pics of that "ditchweed" if you don't want it, I'll surely take it lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

kkday said:


> I'm just kicken it with some bag seed foreal.


 yeah, sheck got some killer strains, he's getting em from the sameplace my homie bossman is getting em from. those strains are no joke! but hey brah, most killer strains started off coming from a bag heheheh


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2009)

And it gets so bad I gotta take clones off the bag seed and give it a name so I can feel real about my nute burn grow and Nitrogen def. Sativa that supposed to be a super silver haze but looks more like a Thai.(if sheck don't hook me up after a post like that he's cold harted) lmfao


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 13, 2009)

hey kkday, look what i did? Cool yea. kkday had made a box for himself, but lucky me, never fit. its just a 1/2" ply, 2' x 2'x 29", painted white inside with a cool top that slides on. since i needed more room for vegging, this was great. the hinges and cfl i had already also the timer. wheels, lampholder plus cord, plank from a old pallet,and 2 braces to hold the light up.
i put the hinges so that i will be able to get to my plants easier. and since i am vegging i am really not very worried about the light. if i use it to flower, i will need to put in some fans, but lets not go there yet.
i have the lid off and the door open so they have the sun, then at 6 p-m, i roll it into the garage and then the timer kickes in and my 40 w comes on.
i got the idea from Thunda, mahalo babe and the bud was mean, much aloha. he got the idea from kkday, so what goes around, as they say, is a good thing. sharing ideas and tricks, with Aloha, that is what makes this, Hawai'i Growers" thread so choise. much mahalo to the 'ohana.


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2009)

A mean aunty that's a good one. Just enough light at night to stop the from flowering and no heat so no need vent good one. Better idea than I had for um. Lol


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2009)

Tunda that was you that called? Call me back I thought you was someone else with the same name that irritates the shit out of me.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 13, 2009)

Well scince it's all about the bud porn today...

Awhile back the Doc inspired me with his topsy turvy, training branches to move.

So I wanted to try and make a bonsai into the shape of a bowl.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

heheh that's some cool shit, punatic! looks like some good smoke too

like the Koa Puna too, braddah

Jah Lives!


----------



## crondiesel (Oct 13, 2009)

just found this site through a search for hawaii growers, stoked to see a solid thread like this. keep on and hope to be postin up soon. once i have the space


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

solid brah, looking forward to it. and welcome to RIU, stoner forum home of the hawaiians!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 13, 2009)

crondiesel said:


> just found this site through a search for hawaii growers, stoked to see a solid thread like this. keep on and hope to be postin up soon. once i have the space


Welcome. You have found the place to be. Nothing but love here for the ohana


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 14, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Welcome. You have found the place to be. Nothing but love here for the ohana


hows the short season grows going for everyone?


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 14, 2009)

KKday I be happy to share any of my strains with you brah... I need a few weeks to catch up with clones as I have started several new seeds
In fact I be happy to share with anybody that I have sat down and smoked with.... (sorry anonymous new dude looking for clones and seeds to buy ) 
The Bubba you guys tasted at the party is the purple pheno.. but it only started turning purple this last set of clones... I just started curing today but it already has an incredible smell and taste.... I would love to get my friends here all Irie with the bubba so you can try it again before growing it.. Got a bunch of seeds going too.. Fem Og/Kg... purple bubblegum f1... 
So I'll be happy to share wit ya! 
If you have any insane strains that you think would be a good cross... im up for it... Tunda mentioned Blueberry.... Imagine a nice blueberry bubba... Or Blueberry Fire Og...
Also I have the Colloidal Silver technique down for reversing sex on plants...... only expense is you have to buy .9999 pure silver.. (not .999 big difference in purity)..

Well I hope we can get together at some point... Im thinking a bubble hash party on Thanksgiving weekend.. I'll bring the full melt and we can all bring leftovers 

Keep up the harvests. 
I'm too irie to stop talking story so Im cutting myself off!

Malama All


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

^^^ hi friend! Don't forget about me


----------



## crondiesel (Oct 14, 2009)

i like the flow in here! thanks for the warm welcome! been readin up bigtime on the outdoor seems like everyones similar in the whole moving outdoors to bloom, veg indoor. most of my skill is inside as in the past my ops had to be private and enclosed. ( now i got some space i might be building an a frame for simple greenhouse ) 

besides reading dis thread a few runs. whats everyones tried and true outdoor strain? landrace local? hybrid? obviously sativa?

im currently keeping very strong WW and rhino mothers. opting to try a few cuttings outside. yup i love white strains/ trades anyone


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey Alika, sounds so ONO!! i'm there!!!!.

crondiesel, aloha and welcome. pull up a chair, fill your bowl, and enjoy. lots of aloha here.

hey Dr.G. how your na'au's? kk said you sick. malama babe. by the why, mean Pang "fish", Ron went kinda phyco when i showed it to him, LOL!!!


----------



## kkday (Oct 15, 2009)

Shecky I just making trouble. I got some Keahi were growing but the mother comited suicide over the railling but I got another cutting that will be the new mama. I have a place in mind were we might beable to hold a bubble hash party I'll see if it's cool. Get back to you all


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 15, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> hows the short season grows going for everyone?


which one? We get four,count'em,...four,...outdoor seasons here on the Big Island! You are aware of that,right? 

Sorry, gotta go dogs barking big time! Will be back! possible rippers in the hood!?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 15, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> which one? We get four,count'em,...four,...outdoor seasons here on the Big Island! You are aware of that,right?
> 
> Sorry, gotta go dogs barking big time! Will be back! possible rippers in the hood!?



30 minutes later, "false alarm". Just a family of pigs in the lot next door Perfect time to give two of my Pit Bulls a much needed bath! You know it's unfortunate that this screwed economy has forced good people into doing bad things to try and make ends meet for their families. Then I get sick to my stomach every night when I watch the national news, and have to watch these GOP members vote against a 'Public Option'. The only thing that would make this health bill worth paper it's written on would be to have a public option. For whatever reason this country is not ready for a single payer option?
Oh yeah, am sure you must be talking about normal short season. 90 day wonder weed we use to call it in Lahaina. It was perfect for the holiday season,waist hign buds. It was so easy to hide from the "ghetto birds", but more importantly it also offered stealth from the fucking rippers.

I had a good friend kick down some beans to me awhile back. I'm _using_ a few of . The strains from him are:

1. Malawai Gold
2. Hijack
3. Blueberry Skunk x Princess Diesel

From my bean stock:

1. Great White Shark
2. Cheese
3 White Rhino


----------



## Punatic (Oct 16, 2009)

I really would like to see how that Malawai Gold does here Puna, I was looking into that one.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

If Im lucky..... I will get a Kona Gold seed


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Doc ask your Mod pals to sticky this thread....
Much more views and replies than the other outdoor stickied threads...

Seedlings started-
C99
Raskal Og Fire
Mosca's Sonic Fly
Raskal Blue Bubba
Dr. Candymans- Ape Dawg
Subcool Deep Purple x Island Og Gold (fem) (og x kg)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Mod pals,  funny shit man!! Kneeslapper I'll see what kind of pull I got...lmfao again and again....aloha shecky


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 17, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Mod pals,  funny shit man!! Kneeslapper I'll see what kind of pull I got...lmfao again and again....aloha shecky


5000 posts should qualify you for some high ranked post... I figured you should have had the mod power by now .....


----------



## mtngrow (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey everybody. I'm new to register but have been reading this thread for awhile. Had one girl 5ft this summer that got me 1oz, but not as dense as I would want. Anyway, I have 5 2-3" plants outside, some seeds from a friend who said they were from Big Island. How tall can I expect them to get in this short season? Thanks for any info.
Anybody see the Wailers at the Shell? It was a great concert


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Boys and Aunty the store is almost open just a last few things like paint and shelves. See you all then Aloha HK


checked out the bruddas today, aloha to them. nice little shop, still waiting for some stuff to come in, but had what i wanted. give the dudes a look at, really nice dudes, plenty aloha. you know me, gotta have the Hugs. i think i scared them a little, no hand shake for aunty, hugs all around. hey, it's all aloha, yea?!
anyway, nice to have some alternative to shop at. aloha aunty


----------



## kkday (Oct 17, 2009)

mtngrow said:


> Hey everybody. I'm new to register but have been reading this thread for awhile. Had one girl 5ft this summer that got me 1oz, but not as dense as I would want. Anyway, I have 5 2-3" plants outside, some seeds from a friend who said they were from Big Island. How tall can I expect them to get in this short season? Thanks for any info.
> Anybody see the Wailers at the Shell? It was a great concert


Wow I have 2 footers that I'm probley goina get about a oz each. How did you grow it, what nutes did you use, are you a narc? Lol


----------



## kkday (Oct 17, 2009)

Today up mauka greenhorn tryed to brake one cola off behine my back, I take my off that guy for five seconds. Un real!! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

hey no way brah! wasn't me, was the wind! the wind blew YOUR screenbox over...
[youtube]smpYICQdGdE[/youtube]
and it broke the cola, wasn't me


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

lol I can just see you two standing in the jungle pointing at each other


----------



## mtngrow (Oct 18, 2009)

no just a newbie. i used miracle grow soil and ferts. it grew too lanky and not very dense. i had to pull it early, bugs. live and learn and try again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

told ya miracle gro sucks kkday

and welcome to the RIU mtngrw,, cool namewailers huh? never heard of them


----------



## mtngrow (Oct 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> told ya miracle gro sucks kkday
> 
> and welcome to the RIU mtngrw,, cool namewailers huh? never heard of them


thanks for the welcome. bob marley and the wailers, they played the whole exodus album.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

bob marley? name rings a bell


----------



## kkday (Oct 18, 2009)

How did you go wrong with miracle grow? 
I thought whailing was out lawed?


----------



## cfk3366 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i ordered from seedmadness and got it plant it and smoked some good herb ak47,trainwerck,Afghan,and skunk and i've ordered a few times with no problems


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

seedmadness , eh? welcome to the RIU


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 18, 2009)

mtngrow said:


> thanks for the welcome. bob marley and the wailers, they played the whole exodus album.


_I thought Bob Marley stayed home from the tour because of some problems with his lungs....??_
*Now I am mad that I didn't go to the show..* 
Not only did I miss a once in a lifetime opportunity to see Bob Marley at the Shell, they play Exodus... which is one of my favorite albums!! 
Exodus... movement of Jah People!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 18, 2009)

hey aunty I wish every beautiful girl gave me a hug when they came in!!I'm so glad you came down so much aloha felt!! 

Hey I have an order coming up finalizing it on thursday then it will be here the following thursday check out bwgs.com its who i buy from if you see some thing you want let me know it should be around the srp that it says there. I have tents and lights and other stuff on there but let me know what you guys need ill bring it in. 

Aloha and Mahalo HK


----------



## mtngrow (Oct 18, 2009)

exodus is one of my favs. it was weird seeing a white guy singing but he sounded just like bob. i think his name was elon. don't know if it was the miracle gro or a bad strain but i'm goin try something different this time. What's the best way to amend rocky mtn soil?


----------



## doctorD (Oct 18, 2009)

mtngrow said:


> exodus is one of my favs. it was weird seeing a white guy singing but he sounded just like bob. i think his name was elon. don't know if it was the miracle gro or a bad strain but i'm goin try something different this time. What's the best way to amend rocky mtn soil?


Im a white guy and I know I sound just like bob. as well as any other singer I decide to randomly sing along with in the car. Im sure its only a matter of time before a producer is next to me at a light and starts to shove handfulls of money through my window just to keep singing. wait what? oh that money is to stop singing? ok fine......


----------



## CripBeast (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I started with 10 healthy Danky Doodle seedlings. And the number has drastically reduced to 3 after 2 weeks of healthy grow. Attached is a pic of 1 decent looking one, and the other is a Haze that was doing great and took a turn for the worst. I'm really bummed but hoping for atleast 1 female to clone "/
Well please advise what should I do, I might be able to get around $50 for some seeds, any suggestions. My setup is fine but this strain has been pretty unstable.
(BTW: I am still an amateur grower so please don't take anything the wrong way.)
THANKS.

I also, added an extra pic. R.I.P. - Homer ): (in the black tub)
He actually was 3 inches and very healthy before suddenly wilting, shriveling, and falling over >.<

My first plant, I will always wonder what he would've become .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

that seedling looks fine to me, what ya need help with?


----------



## doctorD (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure why. Did you use any ferts?
I think they just droped dead suddenly


----------



## CripBeast (Oct 19, 2009)

I woke up to find two of them dead. 
Here's a couple pics, my last rescue attempt on this was to keep it out of the sun and the soil was pretty dry. Any ideas?
1)Haze(yellowing on one of bottom leaves, droopy and shriveled a few leaves. a bit defromed ) -___-
2) Danky Doodle

Should I just dump this grow, I'm starting to feel depressed, this has gone horrible.
Anyway I can save any of my plants to hopefully be fem?
BTW: White tub danky doodle is still alive, odds of it being fem?
Sorry for all the questionss. Yes, I'm a clueless newb, so cut me some slack!!


----------



## kkday (Oct 19, 2009)

^^^^^ your soil looks like compost, try peat moss or coco, it seems that everyone carrys coco now. Koolau farmers has it the cheapest at $12.99 for a huge block, 3 cubes.


----------



## kkday (Oct 19, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> hey aunty I wish every beautiful girl gave me a hug when they came in!!I'm so glad you came down so much aloha felt!!
> 
> Hey I have an order coming up finalizing it on thursday then it will be here the following thursday check out bwgs.com its who i buy from if you see some thing you want let me know it should be around the srp that it says there. I have tents and lights and other stuff on there but let me know what you guys need ill bring it in.
> 
> Aloha and Mahalo HK


That's what I'm talking about, I have been to the store a few times and Hawaiian kine is great help. A friend of mine just spent about $1200 at kahala and I wanted to kick him in the ass. He said she gave me 10% off and I said green hands is 10% cheeper on the tags, plus you use the secret hand shake and who knows, you might get a better deal. I can tell you this guy hooks me up and I won't wast time any where else. Maybe koolau farmers cuz I love to check out all the plants And herbs they bring in.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

kkday said:


> That's what I'm talking about, I have been to the store a few times and Hawaiian kine is great help. A friend of mine just spent about $1200 at kahala and I wanted to kick him in the ass.


 hahahaha, I woulda kicked him in the ass too! lol and I know exactly who you're talking about! lmfao again
heheheh


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 19, 2009)

MAHALO KK 

Hey crip soil looks kind of course and dense maybe try loosing it up a little with coco like kk said. If you come on down we can help you. 

Just a fyi order going on Thursday anyone got a wish list let me know no need deposit or anything just want to know what you guys want me to stock or what you want to check out. 


Mahalo for all your support HK


----------



## Punatic (Oct 19, 2009)

sup peeps, well got half oz from my little science experiment. Not much but oh soooooo stoney, been stoned for days LOL


----------



## kkday (Oct 19, 2009)

Hawaiian kind said:


> MAHALO KK
> 
> Hey crip soil looks kind of course and dense maybe try loosing it up a little with coco like kk said. If you come on down we can help you.
> 
> ...


I need those huge bails of soil that hike them selves up the mountain did they come out with them yet? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

Punatic said:


> sup peeps, well got half oz from my little science experiment. Not much but oh soooooo stoney, been stoned for days LOL


 right on brah! that's allright about yield, main thing she stoney!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2009)

mtngrow said:


> no just a newbie. i used miracle grow soil and ferts. it grew too lanky and not very dense. i had to pull it early, bugs. live and learn and try again



unfortunately cannabis is not gonna grow good with MG. 'Miracle Grow' was not invented with cannabis in mind,more like Roses & Orchids. If you grow with MG chances are the end product is gonna burn hot when smoking! It's just a fact, some people swear it doesn't burn that much,...until you smoke herb that has been grown in an organic medium. Then you'll realize just how fucked MG really is!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2009)

CripBeast said:


> I woke up to find two of them dead.
> Here's a couple pics, my last rescue attempt on this was to keep it out of the sun and the soil was pretty dry. Any ideas?
> 1)Haze(yellowing on one of bottom leaves, droopy and shriveled a few leaves. a bit defromed ) -___-
> 2) Danky Doodle
> ...


 kkday is probably near the problem. I'm not sure it's a compost as much as some "_super soil_l" from Walmart for $3.50 for 15 pound bag! Brah, why do you think cannabis cost so much on the "*Black Market*"? It's because the grower has pass down his cost to the dealer. Who in turns passes it down to the consummer. Dude, during a long season grow, a grower spends about $200.00 per plant thru the long season in nutrients, mediums, etc.,etc..
So when you have a chance to grow the plant you so cherish and love, why would you invest cheaply into that love? Remember what Grandma use to always say," _*you get what you pay for*_"


----------



## iriesoljah (Oct 20, 2009)

Wassup everybody! I've been lurking on rollitup for a couple months and don't know how I missed this thread for so long. This thread is loaded with a wealth of information and I just knew I had to make my first post here! I got a question and figure this would be the best place to ask. My dad is getting his MMJ card and were gonna start growing indoors. We also might be the caregiver for another MMJ patient. If we stay within the legal plant limits is there a chance that our house could be taken away? I know that the chance of it happening is slim but it still is a huge concern of mine. This house has been in my family for thirty years and is mortage free so it would be a huge blow if that happened. Any help would be appreciated and I can't wait to contribute to the hawaii growing threads in the future!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are following the state laws to a "t" and with the feds backing off I doubt you would have any trouble. Just remember even if you have your med card like me ts best to keep a low profile about the grow and your use of the meds. It would suck to have someone break in to steal your stuff. Weed is still very expensive in Hawaii, it can be over 400 an ounce. People who you think are your friends will fuck you for that kind of money. Its a shame but its just the way it is sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, stay on the downlow and remember, narcotics enforcement division has tabs on you now,, goodluck with the grow


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2009)

iriesoljah said:


> Wassup everybody! I've been lurking on rollitup for a couple months and don't know how I missed this thread for so long. This thread is loaded with a wealth of information and I just knew I had to make my first post here! I got a question and figure this would be the best place to ask. My dad is getting his MMJ card and were gonna start growing indoors. We also might be the caregiver for another MMJ patient. If we stay within the legal plant limits is there a chance that our house could be taken away? I know that the chance of it happening is slim but it still is a huge concern of mine. This house has been in my family for thirty years and is mortage free so it would be a huge blow if that happened. Any help would be appreciated and I can't wait to contribute to the hawaii growing threads in the future!


congratulations to your father for getting his medical cannabis card. Don't ever forget, even with this card it is not recognized in a federal court room. As a matter of I believe you can't even mention in a federal courtroom that you are a Medical Cannabis patient. To them that piece of blue paper we so cherish is like toliet paper. I highly suggest that you stay 100% within the boundries of the law written for our state. You're right, no way do you wanna loose your home that is free of a mortgage. Once you have registered for a Medical cannabis license you are a marked man/family. California is going through the same problem right now. Card holding patients having their homes buzzed by state "ghetto birds", and it will remain that way until we the Medical cannabis patients come out of the shadows and bitch & complain about your,our rights!
Until the state transfer over the power from "Public Safety" to the "Health Dept.", things will remain sketchy in the Aloha State.

This one more reason why I have decided to be more of an 'Cannabis advocate', instead of an "armchair quarterback", bitch'in & moaning. Things are coming to a head! Mark Emery's encarceration, Ghetto birds flying weekly over here, it's all coming to a head, and the FEDS will win unless we all get involved!
Sorry about the ranting...


----------



## iriesoljah (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone! It makes me want to get a grow location that isn't my home just because theirs so much at risk. It's a shame that a med patient even has to worry about losing their home just because of the medicine that they grow. All we all know with home prices on Oahu how much is really at stake. Hopefully one day me and my family wont have to live in fear.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 20, 2009)

Picture Time !!!!


first-cured bonsai in gallon jar.

second-my standard clone @ 10 weeks of Veg, transplanted to 7 gallon pot, I will wait 2 more weeks then flower.


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 23, 2009)

Short Season is good times..
Watch the rains.. watch the damn caterpillars..
Good Luck...

A Purple Bubblegum grape flavored pheno.
3 pics below


----------



## Topo (Oct 23, 2009)

I am a local boy gone mainland. 'Used to grow planty in Hawaii Kai in the 80's.

Is HPD and Law Enforcement still ought to wipe out all marijuana growers? If so, that's why you have the ice problem! I'm happy to see some of da bradahs growing the pakas.....someone needs to keep doing it.

PS: I'm growing on the mainland now; no can do all year, but still a good long season in the southeast. Shaka!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Shaka brah! Yup , they still doing the same old , same old,,,,, it's getting old! 

That's why gotta overgrow!!! Aloha


----------



## Topo (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Shaka brah! Yup , they still doing the same old , same old,,,,, it's getting old!
> 
> That's why gotta overgrow!!! Aloha


Mahalo brah!

Wow, you would tink da broke dicks would wise up and realize "just let 'em go already!" That's why Halawa's inmate pop is like 70% batu related.

Here's the answer to Hawaii's crime surge -->


----------



## mtngrow (Oct 23, 2009)

got great stuff from green hands today. they were very helpful and good prices. gonna try a smart pot and see what happens


----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

that batu is so damn bad. but I think its getting better here. Its been a long time since i have been asked if I want to but some. or even seen anyone smoking it like i did in the late 90's


----------



## Tunda (Oct 23, 2009)

Brah u must not be in my neighborhood. Ice is heavy my side


----------



## doctorD (Oct 24, 2009)

im in Aiea just above pearl but get all over the island


----------



## grassified (Oct 24, 2009)

ho braddahs Im in arizona now and I have been missing hawaii. The weed up here is alright for the most part, but only because it all comes from cali 

I cant wait to get back in the summer to grow some greenz of my own.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks mtngrow let us know how it goes and if there are any questions. hey guys we got a new doctor yesterday to be hooked up with us so if anyone needs a new card or a renew come down we will give you his number hes cheaper i think to then the ewa guy was. Aloha HK


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 25, 2009)

aloha all, aunty here. been checking out the thread everyday, too bummed to post. this waiting for the buds to form is getting me down. also the spiter mites and all my bugs. shit, got plants dying on me, can't find anything wrong. one branch at a time, before you know it, the whole thing is dryed up. cut open the stems to see if was worms, nothing. root ball was big, but shrivled. oh shit, got me stumped. thought the SSH are doing real well since i started using Super Thrive. 
well, it is a beauiful day, guess i'll take off. laters.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope things start lookin better for you aunty! Consider urself extremely lucky to have a ssh going. I saw the pics of doctor g's & kkdays ssh....lookin ono fo sho. Take care
aloha bradahz & sistahz of hawaii nei


----------



## doctorD (Oct 25, 2009)

Hang in there auntie. good vibes to you


----------



## mtngrow (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry to hear aunty. my babies are starting to show small white dots, they are bout 5 weeks. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 26, 2009)

Pictures will be the biggest help..
Could be whitefly, aphids, even powdery mildew..



mtngrow said:


> sorry to hear aunty. my babies are starting to show small white dots, they are bout 5 weeks. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## budy budman (Oct 26, 2009)

Aloha my brothers and sisters,

You all know what we have been going through this year, our home etc.

Please know that this group is in our hearts and will never die................even if we have not been posting lately.


I am lucky to be sitting at my computer right now.

The DEA seized 1-1/2 lb of my legal cali meds but I did not get arrested. What a fucking scene!!!

Alert!!! do not mail FEDEX or UPS they have dogs that are in full force!!! Even triple sealed they will find it.

That was to last me awhile as we cannot grow while we sell our home................guess I will be hitting the streets again for some of the mexican Cartel crap thats infiltrating the islands........heads up everybody.........they are watching still.


See you at the State Capital tomorrow night 6:30 pm for public ralley with Senator Espero.

It is going to take numbers to over come this shit.

If you are concerned about being watched and a connection with us, beware.................they are reading what I write. I do not expect a response to this post. Simply a warning...................its been fun has'nt it?


Miss all of you............b budman and CV


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 26, 2009)

grassified said:


> ho braddahs Im in arizona now and I have been missing hawaii. The weed up here is alright for the most part, but only because it all comes from cali
> 
> I cant wait to get back in the summer to grow some greenz of my own.


flying hawaiian
moke man 
the batu warrior


----------



## Punatic (Oct 26, 2009)

I know how you feel Aunty I'm watching mine CLOSE too !

The plan WAS to keep this one inside for 12 weeks but She got too big.

Hope you enjoy the slide show !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

a pound and a half? legal limit in HI is 3oz. max! know your laws!
last I checked there was 16 oz. in a lb.


----------



## budy budman (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Dr. G.

CV here. Yes, we know the math but were not expecting what was sent. No need to scold. We consider ourselves lucky. If anyone wants to be part of the solution, please come tomorrow night to the senate...numbers, it's a numbers thing. The more show up in solidarity for change, the better. Thought you would want to know BDW is alive and well. We love and miss you.

Aunty, love and miss you too. Sorry to hear about the grow challenges. Sheckster probably knows what to do...good thing we have a brainiac in the mix.

CV


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

thx for the news on BDW. I thought he was gone. good to hear he is still around.

goodluck anyway and love you too, CV take care. always

and if you look at my qoute, I wasn't scolding, it was a statement


----------



## kkday (Oct 27, 2009)

Cv Buddy good luck to you guys no worry possative karma will flow. 

Mtngrow is on to us guys!! NARC!! lmao nah joke


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah, you right, KARMA will flow.....


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 27, 2009)

Let me know if I can help in any way.. PM me
Malama


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 27, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Hey Dr. G.
> 
> CV here. Yes, we know the math but were not expecting what was sent. No need to scold. We consider ourselves lucky. If anyone wants to be part of the solution, please come tomorrow night to the senate...numbers, it's a numbers thing. The more show up in solidarity for change, the better. Thought you would want to know BDW is alive and well. We love and miss you.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear of your plight. I understand that this was probably your first encounter with 5-0 under these circumstances. As nice as these "pricks" may act. Keep in mind that's all it is! Cops learn to pray on your reaction from the encounter you had. Sometimes they play the "good cop,bad cop" routine. Other times they can be straight up pricks, or they can be law abiding cops. Yeah that's right, big surprise for some folks. Most of the time cops act unethical to get their arrest. I'm sure they played on both of your emotions too! When they notice their targets are nervous & scared. That is when they feel they can extract the most info from you! Right now they feel they have you by your "short hairs", and in a sense they do. But the last thing you wanna do is offer up any info whatsoever! You don't even tell them who to bet on for the World Series.
Whether you wanna believe it or not, these guys now have you on a line!!!Oh sure, they let out plenty of "slack". But when you least expect it, "blam", there goes your slack in the line. Medical cannabis or not, a federal offense was committed . Anytime contranband of any kind crosses state line, "bam", it becomes a federal case. 'Interstate Commerce Act', comes to mind right off the top. They will try to scare you down the line with this. Be very careful!

Offer them no info.....period! best of luck. As you said, you are now being watched. Anybody else you have had contact with will most likely fall under close scrutiny too. Becareful who you contact for that very reason.

The end is near Buddy, and the feds know it! Remember a long time ago I told you Medical Cannabis was the arrow on the staff of legalization? This was also were the 'right' would make their dying stance there. It's slowly but surely coming down. The walls of prohibition are crumbling right in front of us!

Keep the faith!

Let's overgrow the government!


----------



## budy budman (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sheck, Puna, Mahalo*

*Hawaii&#8217;s Medical Cannabis Program to be discussed at public Talk Story event*

*Community invited to share concerns about Hawai&#8216;i&#8217;s medical cannabis program *

Note: A questionnaire for patients is currently being distributed and you are encouraged to fill it out: please click here. Questionnaires will also be available at the event on October 27. Patients may either mail completed questionnairs to the address indicated or submit them at the event in person. 


*The Medical Cannabis Working Group announced today that they will be holding a public Medical Cannabis Talk Story on: *


*October 27, 2009 *
*6:30 - 8pm *
*Hawai&#8216;i State Capitol, Conference Room 329. *​ 

The Medical Cannabis Working Group (Working Group) invites all members of the public to share their concerns about Hawai&#8216;i&#8217;s medical cannabis program (also referred to as the medical marijuana program). 

The Working Group is composed of organizations, medical professionals, patients and caregivers with the purpose of examining problems with current medical cannabis laws. The Working Group will provide a report to the Legislature prior to the 2010 legislative session with their findings and recommendations, including information obtained from the Talk Story, for use in developing legislation to improve the medical cannabis program. 

To ensure that all issues with the medical cannabis program are addressed in its report and recommendations, the Working Group is asking the public to attend and speak at the Talk Story or complete and submit a questionnaire which will be available at the meeting or by clicking here. Neighbor island residents, in particular, are encouraged to submit their concerns via the questionnaire. 

Speakers are asked to limit their Talk Story comments to three minutes to ensure that everyone is able to speak. 

Limited metered parking is available in the State Capitol underground parking garage (accessible via Miller St. off of Punchbowl St.) or at the Department of Health parking lot across from the Capitol. 

Pam Lichty, Drug Policy Forum of Hawai&#8216;i President, stated: &#8220;In 2000, Hawai&#8216;i became the first state to legislatively establish a medical cannabis program and is now joined by 12 other states. Since then, no changes have been made to the law. It is long past time for Hawai&#8216;i to update its program so that sick and dying patients&#8217; needs are adequately served. We hope to provide Legislators with the knowledge and tools to do just that&#8221; 

Laurie Temple, ACLU attorney, noted that: &#8220;This meeting and the formation of the Working Group is particularly timely given that the United States Justice Department issued a policy directive just yesterday stating that people who use marijuana for medical purposes and those who distribute it will not face federal prosecution, provided that they act according to state law. Hopefully this directive will end the confusion felt by state officials charged with administering our medical cannabis program and clear the way for the program&#8217;s improvement.&#8221;


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 27, 2009)

budy budman said:


> *Sheck, Puna, Mahalo*
> 
> *Hawaiis Medical Cannabis Program to be discussed at public Talk Story event*
> 
> ...


Buddy, I will go to my grave believing this. I really believe the "beef" with the feds is not or cannabis, but with her cousin, Hemp. Big Industry is piuring tons of money into keeping Hemp surpressed. It's legal in this state, yet no one has a hemp farm. Why? Hemp would take over most industries, textiles, oils, rope, food, etc.,etc.. That's a lot of toes to step on. Where as cannabis touches only one industry, and that's the medical one!


peace.


----------



## kkday (Oct 27, 2009)

```

```



budy budman said:


> Aloha my brothers and sisters,
> 
> You all know what we have been going through this year, our home etc.
> 
> ...



that's what they want to see where your going to get your herb from now, especialy now that you have made a statement about getting herb from the Mexican cartel in public record, this is one of those times where it wuld be a good time to be quiet and lay low. Don't let them build false notions of your intentions of your meds. Aloha and again take care.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey man, support local industries, buy herb that's grown here, not flown here!

Jah Live


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 27, 2009)

aloha all, aunty here. CV and budy, as well as an herbman, our prayers and good thoughts go out to you and to all that are being persercuterd, the clock is ticking, the finish line is insight. tonight, blessing to all that will step up into the light and show your support for ASA and the new tomorrow. Shit, i must be baked. i get like that once in awhile, grandstanding. anyway, imua, malama, Akua be with us. laters, lehua


----------



## budy budman (Oct 27, 2009)

KK...............understood, no worries, they know I was not buying it and that the amount was under my legal amount to possess in california,they knew I was licensed in California also, that is 1 of the reasons they did not arrest me...we had about an hour chat at my house with the agents. They knew that I knew they were coming.They signed for it at the airport the night before they interogated me, looked it up on FEDEX tracking. I had the entire next day to prepare for there visit............

They know exactly what I have been doing!! Told me in Person!!! I am not helping anybody thats not a patient or member of the ministry period................they understand the value of a brownie or chocolate chip cookie to a cancer or HIV patient, as for the smoke...................boy thats a hard one to pull off over here, how much local med quality cannabis is really avail????? That I really don't know perhaps that might be a topic of discussion tonight with the Senator?

Funny how this memo was sent to the Department of Justice from the"DEA" 
*DEA Statement on New Medical Marijuana Policy*


By Jeralyn, Section Crime Policy 
Posted on Thu Oct 22, 2009 at 01:00:40 PM EST 
Tags: medical marijuana (all tags) *Share This:* Digg!      

The DEA issued this statement today on the DOJ revised policy on medical marijuana busts in states where it is legal:
&#8220;DEA welcomes the issuance of these clarifying guidelines pertaining to the use of federal investigative and prosecutorial resources in states that have enacted laws authorizing the use of marijuana for medical purposes.
"These guidelines do not legalize marijuana. It is not the practice or policy of DEA to target individuals with serious medical conditions who comply with state laws authorizing the use of marijuana for medical purposes. Consistent with the DOJ guidelines, we will continue to identify and investigate any criminal organization or individual who unlawfully grows, markets or distributes marijuana or other dangerous drugs. Those who unlawfully possess firearms, commit acts of violence, provide drugs to minors, or have ties to other criminal organizations may also be subject to arrest. ​[More...]



It ends with:
"As these guidelines point out, marijuana remains a top revenue source for the Mexican drug cartels that are wreaking havoc in Mexico and along the Southwest Border. Accordingly, DEA will continue to disrupt and dismantle these drug trafficking organizations.&#8221; 

​The one agent who runs the Helicopter eradications said they are targeting 20 plants or more then will see if you are registered, then they will come and take it. He told me that us med growers need to pay more attention to preventing burglaries and rippoffs..biggest problem in cali med related crimes. They are saying to keep on the down low for our own sake. I think things are changing???? not sure but for sure not affraid. Like Edmund Burke says " The only thing necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 27, 2009)

Please give us an update.. I was not able to attend but I am hoping that we were well represented...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

here's an update.....


----------



## kkday (Oct 28, 2009)

Here he goes with his ditch weed againe^^^^^^^ you need to lay off the miracle brotha!! All burnt up! Lmao I know old habits die hard. lol


buddy remember I come from a family of law inforcement including HPD, and DEA. (now no one will trust me lol) I have a a family member retired from DEA that was higher then any agent that step foot on your door step. Just like puna said don't trust these guys. Nothing has changed, don't be sloppy we love you guys to much to lose you. MJ is dope to the man equal to crank. Don't believe a word they say. Best of luck to you guys!! Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

no miracle grow here, buddy

....just lots of love and aloha


----------



## kkday (Oct 28, 2009)

GRASSIFIED what's up cuz???? Long time!!! Hopefully prices are good in Arizona, let me know if you want some sweet Hawaiian pakalolo, I'll fed ex some to you lol nah joke screw that!!!

( just trying to make lite of a fucked up situation)


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all, aunty here. CV and budy, as well as an herbman, our prayers and good thoughts go out to you and to all that are being persercuterd, the clock is ticking, the finish line is insight. tonight, blessing to all that will step up into the light and show your support for ASA and the new tomorrow. Shit, i must be baked. i get like that once in awhile, grandstanding. anyway, imua, malama, Akua be with us. laters, lehua


Mahalo and bless you Aunty, I will PM a recap of the meeting 100 + people!!!???? No one from RUI??? hmmmm


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Please give us an update.. I was not able to attend but I am hoping that we were well represented...


Sheck,Great turn out, Brian Murhy flew in along with others from outer islands,local TV etc keep your eyes open in media for info on new Hawaii policy......will PM you with details.

Aloha


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

kkday said:


> Here he goes with his ditch weed againe^^^^^^^ you need to lay off the miracle brotha!! All burnt up! Lmao I know old habits die hard. lol
> 
> 
> buddy remember I come from a family of law inforcement including HPD, and DEA. (now no one will trust me lol) I have a a family member retired from DEA that was higher then any agent that step foot on your door step. Just like puna said don't trust these guys. Nothing has changed, don't be sloppy we love you guys to much to lose you. MJ is dope to the man equal to crank. Don't believe a word they say. Best of luck to you guys!! Aloha


KK..................Mahalo. This topic is now history, nothing more will be said here...............We appreciate your love and concern. Best of luck to all of you. See you on the playing field. Take Care my brother Aloha.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 28, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Sheck,Great turn out, Brian Murhy flew in along with others from outer islands,local TV etc keep your eyes open in media for info on new Hawaii policy......will PM you with details.
> 
> Aloha


please include me with this pm


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

doctorD said:


> please include me with this pm


 
 OK......and Dr G will pm update...........are those what I think they are??? Beautiful dude ................you da man........somehow keepn it going.

ANYBODY KNOW ALLBLINE808 ????

That guy not saying much and cruzing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

hey budy! no they're not hijack they are actually bagseed good to see ya back buddy, no hard feelings. love you guys man! take care always!!!! and positive vibes your way my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

hey budy, I always wondered about that dude too, no posts but checks everybodys homepage in HI,,,, I even left him a visitor message awhile back with no reply....hmmmm


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey budy, I always wondered about that dude too, no posts but checks everybodys homepage in HI,,,, I even left him a visitor message awhile back with no reply....hmmmm


 I know Doc..................??????

Following him now.............da kine? 10/25 2009 4:00 am on my profile as well. Aloha Allbline808 and hmmmmm?


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey budy! no they're not hijack they are actually bagseed good to see ya back buddy, no hard feelings. love you guys man! take care always!!!! and positive vibes your way my friend


 
Mahalos Dr Greenhorn............Mahalos, the feelings are mutual, always brothers check PM Had me fooled there, still nice............very nice.

KKday was telling u prefer to grow with miracle grow??? Nahw.........right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, we got an ongoing joke cause punabud hates miraclegrow and I'm not a big fan either, but kkday loves the stuffLOL , so anytime kkday mentions miraclegrowI razz him!LOL.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yeah, we got an ongoing joke cause punabud hates miraclegrow and I'm not a big fan either, but kkday loves the stuffLOL , so anytime kkday mentions miraclegrowI razz him!LOL.


I don't hate miracle grow. Shit works good on house plants, roses,orchids etc.,etc.,but the shit wasn't intended for cannabis.....period! I really enjoy the way it rips through one's throat when smoking 'Miracle weed'.

More cussing too! I realized that I wasn't paying proper attention to what was going on on the farm! Powdery Mildew whipped out my entire late crop!!! It was so prevelant in my cannabis stuff(tools,bags,etc.), and in my dry room too. I was drying a landrace plant for a friend. Powdery Mildew wiped out all of his plant, 100% of it! Sorry brah,will figure something out later, much later. I'm worried it's everywhere!?!?!

So I have 3 Hijack & 3 Greenhouse(Great White Shark, White Rhino & Cheese),unfortunately Lemon Skunk didn't make it! All were put in soil Aug 28th. So about one more month!

pictures are of damaged goods 1/2 pound or more!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 28, 2009)

all these flyovers & plant dieases got me thinking about moving on! A friend told me that in New Jersey the sex market is wide open for old farts like myself. There seems to be a bunch of middle aged women there, who smoke by the way. But are extremely horny and looking for old farts who's nut sacks touch the back of there knees. That's me!!!!! Nah, nah just joking, I no can go. New Jersey no more tradewinds there, and Lord knows I need a 30 mile an hour tradewind to get my "Uli" going!


----------



## kkday (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow that sucks puna. Are you just throwing it away in your compost pile or somthing? (thats what the pics look like) I wuld feed it to a cow then whait for it to poo then eat the shrooms from that. And if that don't work out a stoned cow is funny too. lol ignore me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

Hahaha ya crack me up puna!LOL


----------



## 808kulakillas (Oct 28, 2009)

Hows it, maui stoners! What kind of bud would you grow on maui that will thrive in kula air and climate? shootz!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

howzit brah! I no see any Maui boyz posting lately, when I was up there, had plenty deisel and blood strain going around. welcome to the forums


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

kkday said:


> Wow that sucks puna. Are you just throwing it away in your compost pile or somthing? (thats what the pics look like) I wuld feed it to a cow then whait for it to poo then eat the shrooms from that. And if that don't work out a stoned cow is funny too. lol ignore me.


Now I get it Doc.......bouwt time some fun was had......I'm in.
 KKday _____where do do get these genious ideas??? I luv it I can see it now " McBud Burger" da kine...or select stoned fed beef.............probably good for us

Puna.........let us pray for those Tradewinds my brother............I know what you mean, keep it going dude.


We are your biggest fans.............


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 29, 2009)

808kulakillas said:


> Hows it, maui stoners! What kind of bud would you grow on maui that will thrive in kula air and climate? shootz!


 aloha brudda and welcome to the thread.
Dr. your right, haven't seen "maligs" and the other maui growers on either.
kk, don't those pictures of punas look like that crap i had,A&B? shit, glad i got rid.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Crap! ohhh boyy!Lololololol


----------



## Punatic (Oct 29, 2009)

"But are extremely horny and looking for old farts who's nut sacks touch the back of there knees. That's me!!!!! "


Laughing my Fing ass off thats ME TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2009)

Punatic said:


> "But are extremely horny and looking for old farts who's nut sacks touch the back of there knees. That's me!!!!! "
> 
> 
> Laughing my Fing ass off thats ME TOO!!!!!!!!


Punatic, did you get hit with "powdery mildew" at all? Everybody I've talked to on the Big Island got hit to some extent. In all seriousness, the cops didn't even need to fly this season because of that fact alone. Which makes me think that the state's limit on plants(7) is outright crazy.

Oh by the way Punatic, did you see the late afternoon run by a single teardrop
"ghetto bird"? flying over lower Puna? They can fly over my place, no problem. I'm well under the limit here..


----------



## doctorD (Oct 30, 2009)

no mildew on my indoor grow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

don't "bachi" yourself, DoctorD


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't "bachi" yourself, DoctorD


Not possible since he is an indoor grower on the islands posting in an outdoor growers forum. 
*Negative x Negative = Positive!*


----------



## doctorD (Oct 30, 2009)

Im a grower just like the rest. I just dont like the risk of outdoor. I wish I could just get all that outdoor sun into my grow tent lol.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Puna It shows up about once a month.

I check my girls everyday and hand wipe them as soon as I see it, This is my third cycle with my clones so I think they get imune to it over time as well. The first time I got it as bad as you.and DON"T let other growers into your garden, I dryed for a relative last month and he brought me Spider mites and Powdery mildew !! That AZOTROL not sure I spelled that right, sprayed around killed ALL trace of the mites and mildew tho.

My main bone Doc in Oahu said "your f*cked for life so just go home and grow weed!"

I fought it for awhile, BUT now F it I'm gonna be the best Ganja farmer I can be !


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 31, 2009)

You are correct about successive generations of clones adapting to the environment.. You can do this with powdery mildew.
It happened with my bubba where it had become invincible to most issues I had with it early on..
Many problems that folks are having with powdery mildew and other issues are because you continuing to work with new seeds and genetics that havent adapted succesfully.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe you Sheck, my first plants toped out at 2 feet , now I'm pushing 5 Feet they just get better so far, I am sure that after awhile they will lose there potency but I have not had that issue yet!

I just picked up some trainwreck seeds today they got good reviews on the web, Might be a good Sativa Dom, does anyone here got some growing or smoked it? Looking for some feedback Please.


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 31, 2009)

Alot of folks grow it in Cali to make hash and BHO... It tends to be great commercial weed as the high is decent and the yield is pretty high...

I cannot smoke it myself due to the fact that my friend and I grew it one season and were stuck with smoking it for 6 months in every form  haha

Good luck with that..
Shecky



Punatic said:


> I believe you Sheck, my first plants toped out at 2 feet , now I'm pushing 5 Feet they just get better so far, I am sure that after awhile they will lose there potency but I have not had that issue yet!
> 
> I just picked up some trainwreck seeds today they got good reviews on the web, Might be a good Sativa Dom, does anyone here got some growing or smoked it? Looking for some feedback Please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

hey punatic, what seedbank was that trainwreck from?


----------



## Punatic (Oct 31, 2009)

DON'T over WATER your [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When in the right size container mine only get watered every THIRD day (In DIRECT sunlight !)

Don't SPRAY your plants they WILL BURN in sun light. If you must spray wake your ass up at 5am and spray before the sun comes up so any BUBBLES on the plant will be ALL gone before the sun gets HOT. The BUBBLES act as magnifing glasses and BURN your plants.

I learned the freaking hard way with my first time too!!!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 31, 2009)

*Now I know why you call yourself Punatic *



Punatic said:


> DON'T over WATER your [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When in the right size container mine only get watered every THIRD day (In DIRECT sunlight !)
> 
> ...


----------



## Punatic (Nov 2, 2009)

Well you get tired of telling people the same thing again an again an again......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

again and again and again...... I always thought about how RIU could do a little entry program full of growing info, followed by a test, before it would let you register as a new member...... lol


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 3, 2009)

Rain Alert...
Be on the lookout for mold and powdery mildew!


----------



## Punatic (Nov 3, 2009)

Getto Bird came and took all his pictures yesterday, consentrated on one particular spot, they should be back eary in the morning in a couple days to pull more plants. Same routine as last time. I swear they are pocketing the weed Because they ARE NOT suppose to have any money left to fly, Yet I was looking the Photographer in the eyes with a one finger salute !


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 4, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Getto Bird came and took all his pictures yesterday, consentrated on one particular spot, they should be back eary in the morning in a couple days to pull more plants. Same routine as last time. I swear they are pocketing the weed Because they ARE NOT suppose to have any money left to fly, Yet I was looking the Photographer in the eyes with a one finger salute !


last Thrusday, 4 p.m., then the following Friday 2:00p.m.. No "Ghetto birds" Sat. or Sun. Then yesterday, Monday they attacked once again the community at large in the afternoon. Where does the term "lowest priority" fit into this daily mix of law enforcement? Now with our local Sunday newspaper talking about law enforcement layoffs coming down the pipe. I actually expect their flying to increase over the next few months on the count of that very fact. Local law enforcement has fought "tooth & nail" over the years to keep "Operation Green Harvest"intact. Not because growing has run rampant in reccent years. But for these guys to pick & choose what pakalolo they wanna keep $$$$, and what ones are used for evening news as part of their "BS"campaign.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 4, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Rain Alert...
> Be on the lookout for mold and powdery mildew!


for me this has turned into the worst year ever! I'm talking over 30 some odd years of growing too. I blame a lot of it on my refusal to aknowledge my poor eye sight. Had I worn my "reading glasses" daily perhaps I wouldn't be writing the article? Yes, that's right, I blame a lot of it on my own laziness. Yet, at the same time. This is the worst year on the Big Island for many growers because of 'Powdery Mildew".

If you are facing the same problem. Let me suggest a few products that might help you. But first, if you are on "broke dick" status. I suggest a homemade remedy for you. Take Hydrogen peroxcide and mixit 50-50 with water. Then spray it on infected areas. Repeat every several days.

Now if you have a few dollars here are several products worth checking out. These products can also be used in your fight against "PM" too.

1. Serenade
2. Take Down
3. Zero Toleranace( Ed Rosenthal's own product aagainst " Bud Rot & P.M.}
4. Organicide
5 Greencure
6 EM & EM-1
7 OrangeTKO

take two of these products that you think work best. Then alternate them in your treatment against "Powdery Mildew" & "Bud Rot". In a weeks time you should see some positive results!

Or you can be like me and wait until it's tooooo late and loose everything. I even lost my own stash!

Good luck to all that face this nightmare!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 4, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Im a grower just like the rest. I just dont like the risk of outdoor. I wish I could just get all that outdoor sun into my grow tent lol.


you're using a grow tent?!?!? I was under the impression that they are virtually impossible to make them "light tight". Is this true? What size and what brand do you have? Heat problems, etc.,etc...?


----------



## Punatic (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey puna Indoors cost ALOT of money as AC is mandatory for any good results, Thats why I made the switch to flowering outside the Sun is free. Just keep them in the lights to veg and get healthy till they get to the size that you want them, Throw them out and they grow another 2 feet before flowering. Once I got the rotation right I have 3 flowering every 6 weeks.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 5, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> you're using a grow tent?!?!? I was under the impression that they are virtually impossible to make them "light tight". Is this true? What size and what brand do you have? Heat problems, etc.,etc...?


Nope they work great. I have two and a friend I know has two also. Mine are from hydro hut. I have the 4x4 for flowering and the 2x2 for veg and clones. Worth every penny. Oh and I dont use any AC just good fans that empty the tent in about 30 sec and I use a vented hood and my temps are never over 80. Take a look at the link in my signature and you will see I do indeed get good results.


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 5, 2009)

Grow tents..... go figure!

Marijuana Growing > The Grow Room > Outdoor Growing  * Hawaii Growers *


----------



## Punatic (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok these will be the last Pics they are too big for me to move now.

Both were cloned on the same day.

Strech is 10 weeks veg 2 weeks flower, Just hitting 6 feet

Stooges is 12 weeks veg 2 day flower, almost 4 feet

From now on I'll veg only 8 weeks so they are more managable.

Harvest is exactly 7 weeks from the day they go out. Lets see which one PUTS out more !


----------



## grassified (Nov 5, 2009)

aloha hawaii growers.

Getting some rain in the islands? haha its dry as hell in arizona! Can't wait to get back to the islands for christmas break.

Hey I also have a question for all you guerrilla growers considering drying In hawaii I noticed I could never dry bud outdoors to the point where it was dry enough to store in airtight bags. Its because of all the humid weather we have. I got mold on my buds after a month of them being in ziplocs.

Do any of you guys dry outdoors? What are your strategies? Do you just dry them longer than usual?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 5, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> You are correct about successive generations of clones adapting to the environment.. You can do this with powdery mildew.
> It happened with my bubba where it had become invincible to most issues I had with it early on..
> Many problems that folks are having with powdery mildew and other issues are because you continuing to work with new seeds and genetics that havent adapted succesfully.


not sure if that's totally correct Shecky. Some of my worst hit stuff this year was my Web strains, and lord knows they been around for what seems like forevers. ,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Ok these will be the last Pics they are too big for me to move now.
> 
> Both were cloned on the same day.
> 
> ...


 looking good brah


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 6, 2009)

I dry them under 2 strong fans on a clothesline type dealy.. Takes about 36 hours to dry crisp unless we have ultra humid weather like we had about a week ago.. then an extra day...
The buds are dry and the stems will snap when you twist them.. Then they go in a jar for curing... Open once per day for first 5 days... then once per week for 5 weeks ( _I usually get impatient and start smoking it before then!!!_)

Curious to hear what others do!



grassified said:


> aloha hawaii growers.
> 
> Getting some rain in the islands? haha its dry as hell in arizona! Can't wait to get back to the islands for christmas break.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 6, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> not sure if that's totally correct Shecky. Some of my worst hit stuff this year was my Web strains, and lord knows they been around for what seems like forevers. ,,,


Do you have the wally duck stuffs?
I know his webfoot was developed in Australia.. dry climate... It was not known as a big yielder among the dispensary growing crowd in cali... but everyone loves an oddity..


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

grassified said:


> aloha hawaii growers.
> 
> Getting some rain in the islands? haha its dry as hell in arizona! Can't wait to get back to the islands for christmas break.
> 
> ...


was up grass!!!! Hit me up when you get back from AZ, I owe you a fat burn out for the great grow area. Peace brotha!!


----------



## grassified (Nov 6, 2009)

howzit going kkday, haha long time no talk. Sorry I just cut off and went missing for half a year, it all started with my computer breaking, then college coming around, lots of busy stuff, didn't have much time to be smokin weed though haha.

Finally settled in to college here, and getting some mean hookups. cheeba aint cheap up here, 60$ an eighth and its usually all dried up and old by the time it gets all the way up to northern arizona. but I already got some new stoner buddies and now im getting hooked up with good shit like lemon skunk (straight from cali clinics) and other chrons for 40$ an eighth! Not bad considering being in the middle of a desert! it just doesn't compare to all the hawaiian strains though. Im missing rolling up J's on the beach with friends!

Arizona is a NO TOLERANCE state, as in if your caught with anything pretty much, its a felony. If your caught driving with it, even if your not high, DUI. bad bad shit. haha not to mention, this city has the highest cop:citizen ratio out of any other city in the united states. can't drive anywhere without seeing them lurking around. 

and all they want to do is bust potheads! its ridiculous

I am so lucky I haven't gotten busted yet, gotta stop hot boxing cars then driving to wendy's for munchies.


Also, bud is so dry up here! When I smoked my first desert weed (as we call it) i torched the thing by accident, this shits combustible! I miss hawaii where the sweet moist hawaiian air keeps your weed at the perfect moisture 


oh yeah kkday, did u ever have a good grow at dat one spot? howd it go?


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

I just harvested, check out my grow jurnal. in my quote there's the link. Check it out. Peace grass!


----------



## Punatic (Nov 6, 2009)

"I dry them under 2 strong fans on a clothesline type dealy.. Takes about 36 hours to dry crisp unless we have ultra humid weather like we had about a week ago.. then an extra day...
The buds are dry and the stems will snap when you twist them.. Then they go in a jar for curing... Open once per day for first 5 days... then once per week for 5 weeks ( _I usually get impatient and start smoking it before then!!!_)

Curious to hear what others do!"

I do the same as you sheck but I have an dehumidifer in the room. I wait till the branches snap. Ross has some nice airtight contanier ( with the wire closure )cheap that I use too.

"looking good brah "

Thanks Doc YOU were one of my inspirations, I told myself "self if THAT coconut can do it so can YOU " LOL Thanks Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL! Coconut, huh thx for the kind words...LMAO


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 6, 2009)

Punatic said:


> "I dry them under 2 strong fans on a clothesline type dealy.. Takes about 36 hours to dry crisp unless we have ultra humid weather like we had about a week ago.. then an extra day...
> The buds are dry and the stems will snap when you twist them.. Then they go in a jar for curing... Open once per day for first 5 days... then once per week for 5 weeks ( _I usually get impatient and start smoking it before then!!!_)
> 
> Curious to hear what others do!"
> ...


normally i dry my stuff for seven to 10 days in one of the bedrooms. I only use my dehumidifier if plenty rains is happening at the end of my dry cycle. In a perfect world I'd cure all my stuff 3 months in mason jars in a closet. But how many times has this fried out old man forgot where I put the jars!?!? Then I come across them six months laters loooking and smelling like 70's Colombian and entirely useless. But with the curing Punatic, I like to go from closet to grocery plastic bag for one night before mason jars. I roll paka up tightly in grocey bag, then I wrap a rubber band around it several times. This way I bring back a small amount of moisture to my stash. It takes off the edge of freshly dried weed. Burns 100% smoother by doing this. Of course, if you use Miracle Grow, shits gonna burn no matter what!

Dr. Ghorn, if you see this, I'm happy you got the opportunity to work there! By all means gather your wealth. This shit ain't cheap!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 6, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> Do you have the wally duck stuffs?
> I know his webfoot was developed in Australia.. dry climate... It was not known as a big yielder among the dispensary growing crowd in cali... but everyone loves an oddity..


Growers took to this strain on the Big Island for several reasons, and yes it is from Wally's Web foot strain. I believe I had three different versions of Web this past season. People/growers have always enjoyed it here because of it's stealthness during it's vegatative state. It doesn't look like your typical weed plant. For that reason alone Big Island growers embrassed it. It has a heartly stem usually too, and it's semi mold resistant too. But once it starts to flower the gig is up. She stinks big time!! Unfortunately 'Powdery Mildew' nailed my Webs big time(first time) this season.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> Dr. Ghorn, if you see this, I'm happy you got the opportunity to work there! By all means gather your wealth.


thx for the thoughts Puna my dream got put on hold for a little while,,but it will never die..but it will happen sooner than later, Puna, you can count on it!!...See Ya Soon!


----------



## crondiesel (Nov 7, 2009)

maybe some of these can try the outdoor. when u guys do the move outside for bloom do u plant it in a huge sun spot? or ambient sun is fine(under some branches of other tress)
im more worried since ive been growing this white strain indoor for a few years its gonna hate the outdoor moodyness.. any advice on easing its release in the wild. right on


----------



## Punatic (Nov 7, 2009)

My WW girls go into a cool shaded spot outside for two days before going to direct sunlight, they love it.

Puna when I pop the bottle during curing that brings the moisture back. So wet right now thats not even a worry(100%).

I do oven bake "samples" to see if they are ready yet tho. Tha shit will light up if to dry. Just started using the microwave instead on Power one, seems to work better and faster.

And friggen Miracle Grow is only for Roses !! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL! hey punatic, like the qoute in your signature dude hahahahahaha


----------



## crondiesel (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks punatic figured easing them outdoor like that be the way to go . in a few weeks ill post up how there doin!


----------



## kkday (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey puna Dr Ghorn is living his dream I gave in a pocket full of Miracle grow singles and a hand full of seeds. Look at him go!!!! lol that kid is a cola snapping miracle grow freak!! Godda love him!! Lmao


----------



## kkday (Nov 7, 2009)

Cron yup you wanna harden them off till you give them full direct sun light under a mango tree for 3 days will do it. But I just throw um out there and wish for the best. 


On the subject of curing I first did it by accident in a black hard plastic case that my dive mask came in when I bought it. I kept my main cola from my plant in there and wuld take it to school with me and show people it which was actually burping it. I thought it was over dry but soon moisture moved from the center of the bud to the middle and the color changed and from grassey to fruity the smell became. Sucha beutifull golden green color! I saved that cola till all my other buds ran out then smoked her


----------



## Punatic (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL I thought you would like that Doc

Woohoo I got invited to a 4:20 party today, I'm one of the IN people now !

Ah shit canceled, my pipe is to hot.


----------



## lehua96734 (Nov 10, 2009)

big rain coming tonight. good luck everyone. flash floods and all that .


----------



## kkday (Nov 10, 2009)

O shit greenhorn, the sativa might snap!! We gotta support that bitch better. Steaks for every branch. Good luck guys post when the rain gets you guys. Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey kkday, if you think we gotta make an emergency trip, let me know..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2009)

And goodluck about site B,, I was just saying how it's getting overwatered there...*sigh*


----------



## budy budman (Nov 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And goodluck about site B,, I was just saying how it's getting overwatered there...*sigh*



Hey Doc,

My hat is off to you guys...great grow and team work, sure helps having extra stong dudes in on the action, very hard work. Careful with the rains.


Here is my monster Cali Red 2009 grow. Wanted to let all our grower friends that we can still grow dank crops............drying and curing will be the challenge. LOL


----------



## Punatic (Nov 10, 2009)

Big rains in puna last night, probally headed to oahu now.
Just smoked some of that widow that I seeded, WHOA can you say Narcotic stone, I aint gonna do nothin today! But stare at the rest LOL


----------



## budy budman (Nov 10, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Big rains in puna last night, probally headed to oahu now.
> Just smoked some of that widow that I seeded, WHOA can you say Narcotic stone, I aint gonna do nothin today! But stare at the rest LOL


  White Widow............if you got smoke that is narcotic, it was a good grow.........Sometimes we would smoke all different strains at one sitting, getting blizted to the max................then a couple tokes of the White Widow and down comes the Iron curtain. Severe stabilizaton with wandering , dreamy thoughts and a good body surge of total relaxation.

Warning: Not a soda pop, surgar high.LOL

Some call this Nirvana, some feel Irie...........Punatic you are there, yes?Soon kk and Doc be there too!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2009)

I love it!! nice budy! tell vixen the doc misses her!take care guys


----------



## Punatic (Nov 11, 2009)

My old lady got me a new piece for my b-day from the Lavaman.

Thanks Babe I love it !!kiss-ass


----------



## grassified (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice peice you got there punatic.

Is that a tomato plant there budman? Looks like a monster!


----------



## doctorD (Nov 11, 2009)

Its good to back home on Oahu. Heres what happened as I was away. Pics are similar only a week older. They really have filled in this week. Should be 4 weeks left.


----------



## kkday (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice DocD, give um 5 weeks more for me. She looks like some killer smoke bradda


----------



## doctorD (Nov 11, 2009)

5 it is my friend. should make for a great Christmas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2009)

looks killer. right on DocD


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2009)

Punatic said:


> My old lady got me a new piece for my b-day from the Lavaman.


nice piece punatic. and happy birthday to you


----------



## doctorD (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks its getting there. Gota love the indicas. I also have a sativa going in the tent but i have never grown a pure sative. Do mine in the pic look about right for 4 weeks?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah. thats how ours looked too. is that a silversuperhaze?


----------



## doctorD (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope its a thai super skunk. Im glad it looks like yours at this point. I hope it looks as good as what you two grow at the end as well.


----------



## Punatic (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Doc

THE STORM is here hiting puna now and its gonna be a big one !

Also I flowered 4 web seeds from a friend, they turned out to be, 1 male, 1 female, and 2 herms , is this normally for this strain ? or could the mother plant the seeds came from have been stressed?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 13, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Thanks Doc
> 
> THE STORM is here hiting puna now and its gonna be a big one !
> 
> Also I flowered 4 web seeds from a friend, they turned out to be, 1 male, 1 female, and 2 herms , is this normally for this strain ? or could the mother plant the seeds came from have been stressed?


you gotta ask your friend how long has he been working with the web strain? For stability I think as a matter of rule. One should at least have five years in with taming their beast before letting them loose on the world. Has he grown them inside or outside? These are things you need to find out if you wanna keep working with the web strain. In a guerilla grow op., Webs are so-so. Good for vegging stage because average ripper won't recognise her. But once she starts to bud, the "gig" is up! This buggar can really stink!


----------



## Punatic (Nov 17, 2009)

Hope everybody got their girls under cover quick enough, I waited to the last minute lucky I made it.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 17, 2009)

Ill say it again. I love my grow tent. Hope everyone made it ok


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 18, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Ill say it again. I love my grow tent. Hope everyone made it ok


okay, okay Doc,we get the picture! I guess those are great for hobbyist & people who are tired of meeting dealers on dark street corners,right? But can you grow crop in it with enough meds for one year? This is all about convience right?

For me, I love the challenge of growing. I love the fact that two seasons are never the same. As much as I bitch & moan about my grow problems, yet I wouldn't want it any other way! I love the fact that my "green thumb" is growing with me with every season I have a new problem. To be able to "problem solve",in this field is also being able to grow as a 'dirt farmer'.

To me I was even entertaining the thought of switching to hydro too. But the fact that I love the earthy smell that soil gives off. Sure gydo is cool and all,but I just love soil!


----------



## doctorD (Nov 18, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, okay Doc,we get the picture! I guess those are great for hobbyist & people who are tired of meeting dealers on dark street corners,right? But can you grow crop in it with enough meds for one year? This is all about convience right?
> To me I was even entertaining the thought of switching to hydro too. But the fact that I love the earthy smell that soil gives off. Sure gydo is cool and all,but I just love soil!


Well no I cant grow enough for a year in one grow seeing as I smoke several pounds a year. I have just restarted the indoor growing but I will be harvesting 6 oz every 2 wks and after 4 cycles it will just keep churning out bud. And who said you cant grow in dirt in a tent? I have a few in soil doing just great in the tent. I am not in this to make money I make plenty of that at my job so for me the tent is the way to go. If you dont like the idea of growing inside fine dont. Keep hoping pigs or rippers or whatever wont take your crop as I keep mine under lock and key safe at home like a good parent would  But I can assure you it is still a challenge so a master grower like you may ever learn something. I guess Im nuts but I like the control I have in the tent to give the best possible environment and not fight all the bullshit you cant control outside. Im in it to grow the best buds I can and thats it. The people I smoke with say the have never seen weed like the shit I grow with the taste and color. I could easily sell it for 600 an oz but like I sain im not in it for the money. Oh and how did your grow fare through the storms? All is well I hope. I just re read this post and dont want you to misunderstand it. Im not trying to be a dick just laying it all out. I like outdoor for the beach hiking etc. but for growing weed im all about the safety of indoors.


----------



## Punatic (Nov 18, 2009)

doctor D i see your point, I also am making the switch to indoors But I'm gonna keep one or two BIG ones outside as I love the challenge of maintaining them. But with a continuos grow inside I never have to worry I will run out of medicine. A fully controled environment means no mold, mildew, pests,or rippers.It's less but , more often,(also more resinous) so at the end of the year inside actually gives more while still keeping a seven count.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to see your open to new ideas


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread is starting to get powdery mildew due to the indoor talk and its starting to slowly rot... bummers

I wonder if the My Hawaii Growers thread talks about indoor growing 


Indoor bud more resinous? lol good one!






Punatic said:


> doctor D i see your point, I also am making the switch to indoors But I'm gonna keep one or two BIG ones outside as I love the challenge of maintaining them. But with a continuos grow inside I never have to worry I will run out of medicine. A fully controled environment means no mold, mildew, pests,or rippers.It's less but , more often,(also more resinous) so at the end of the year inside actually gives more while still keeping a seven count.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool News we just got a load in we now have grow rooms and new things like cheap PH pens, books, new snips for harvest, microscopes and all sorts of Cool Things.

Come See us on black Friday For a sale on a cloner and Led Light make your room full with clones for just $75

Check Out Sure to grow New stuff coming in. http://www.suretogrow.com/


Green Hands Class ON Dec 2nd should come on down 7pm-9pm Free And Free Stuff come learn and share with others 

Aloha From Everyone at Green Hands of Aloha


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 21, 2009)

Punatic said:


> doctor D i see your point, I also am making the switch to indoors But I'm gonna keep one or two BIG ones outside as I love the challenge of maintaining them. But with a continuos grow inside I never have to worry I will run out of medicine. A fully controled environment means no mold, mildew, pests,or rippers.It's less but , more often,(also more resinous) so at the end of the year inside actually gives more while still keeping a seven count.


 indoors vs. outdoors is a personal choice. I totally except that reality. But there is no arguing that the best cannabis in the world is grown outdoors! Sorry "Punatic", I'm gonna have to call you on your statement about indoor cannabis being more resinous. If that has happend to you on a personal level. Id say your PH was off on your soil. Or you weren't using peoper ferts/nutes. But nothing man made can ever compete with the Sun,even a room fulll of 1000 watt HPS lamps!

I will do some indoor grow myself. Not because it's better this or that. But just to have another option. We foolios on the Big Island pay the highest electrical rates in the nation! So growing indoors here fully would cost an arm an a leg in my opinion. A family of four. My electrical bills a month hang between $175.00 to $300.00 plus a month! In early spring I ran a couple of 400 watt lights as an experiment. My electric bill shot up over $100.00 a month. Think about it for a second. Those were only 400 watts too. Imagine a room with 4 1000 watt light going how much the bill would be? I get sick just thinking about it!


----------



## Punatic (Nov 21, 2009)

It all comes down to personal choice, Buying is Not an option for me, so I chose to grow in and out. I have never run out of medicene.
But then again I don't grow for profit either.
To each his own.


----------



## kkday (Nov 25, 2009)

I too am a fool for the sun she wins me over every time but the advantages of in doors is so tempting. That's why I'm a hybrid, get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 26, 2009)

Punatic said:


> It all comes down to personal choice, Buying is Not an option for me, so I chose to grow in and out. I have never run out of medicene.
> But then again I don't grow for profit either.
> To each his own.


first off, Happy Thanksgiving Day to you brah! Secondly, either you're heavily medicated, or I am...who is it? I don't recall ever talking about buying meds? I especially don't recall talking about selling either????

Brah, did you notice the "Ghetto birds" yesterday in afternoon? Looks like we were lucky in our subdivision yesterday....they just passed us by! I'd hope they are tired flying over my place. They seem to pass over my property pretty regularly. But my land in now virgin land! Nothing growing around here. My property is "Bu koo" with the Powdery Mildew Spores!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2009)

Time to make the switch, get some cows, and start growing some shrooms PunaBud!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Time to make the switch, get some cows, and start growing some shrooms PunaBud!!


plenty them growing with all the rain weve had. happy thanksgiving to all.


----------



## grassified (Nov 26, 2009)

happy thanksgiving, now if only I wasnt with my family i COULD GET TOTALLY STONED.


----------



## kkday (Nov 26, 2009)

Grass hit me up with a pm if your back on the island.


----------



## pck (Nov 27, 2009)

hi, new her sorta. from hawaii, just got my card. after reading for 8 billion hours i found out theres no drama and bs in here. go figure its a hawaii thread, nothing but love. i have a question. i grew out 6 flav's and ended up with 1 female. i am 2 weeks into 12/12 and i was doing a little tying down and snapped my main stem down the middle about half way and almost had a heart attack. i zip tied them together and tied a few branches to try and hold it all together. is it going to heal or am i doomed?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

should heal one time I broke a branch in half, put it back together with blue painters tape, and it healed up and formed a knuckle. honest truth. and welcome to RIU, this forum rocks


----------



## pck (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks dr. g. one more question, do i leave the zip ties for the remainder of the grow or cut um off in a few weeks? thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

you could leave it on, I'd probably take them off after it heals. goodluck


----------



## Punatic (Nov 27, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> first off, Happy Thanksgiving Day to you brah! Secondly, either you're heavily medicated, or I am...who is it? I don't recall ever talking about buying meds? I especially don't recall talking about selling either????
> 
> Brah, did you notice the "Ghetto birds" yesterday in afternoon? Looks like we were lucky in our subdivision yesterday....they just passed us by! I'd hope they are tired flying over my place. They seem to pass over my property pretty regularly. But my land in now virgin land! Nothing growing around here. My property is "Bu koo" with the Powdery Mildew Spores!


 
Hey Puna sorry if it came off as me bashing you. I wasn't. Just venting to RIU after a bad day, And yes I am ALWAYS heavily medicated. Don't think the birds can see me I keep waving but they don't land.


----------



## grassified (Nov 27, 2009)

pck said:


> hi, new her sorta. from hawaii, just got my card. after reading for 8 billion hours i found out theres no drama and bs in here. go figure its a hawaii thread, nothing but love. i have a question. i grew out 6 flav's and ended up with 1 female. i am 2 weeks into 12/12 and i was doing a little tying down and snapped my main stem down the middle about half way and almost had a heart attack. i zip tied them together and tied a few branches to try and hold it all together. is it going to heal or am i doomed?


it should be fine, looks like its doing ok. People break branches all the time, and most of the time they heal back just fine, MJ is a very strong plant!



kkday said:


> Grass hit me up with a pm if your back on the island.


shootz brah, i should be getting back sometime in december.

haha thankfully my parents found my stash of weed under my bed that I forgot about, accidentally left a QP under there before I left for AZ 
haha my mom had her friend from texas over that week and she smoked a majority of it, called it the "best shit she's ever had" and shes a stoner hippy lady haha.

haha she must be smoking texas shwag because it wasn't that good.

my mom being the ex-stoner she was put the remaining amount in an airtight container and put it in the freezer, so ill have some to smoke when I come back. Does the smoke get ruined in the freezer?

anyway, hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!!

Drove down to cali to spend thanksgiving with some family. even though I didn't stone I ate a surprising amount of food, it would have been even better if I could have smoked though haha.


----------



## kkday (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn grass you got jacked!!! Lol freezer smoke shuld be ok, I smoked some couple mounth old freezer weed and it was ok but I didn't try it fresh so who knows. 


Zip tie boy you got som migiver skills! Lol


----------



## paintnick (Nov 28, 2009)

Question, i grow indoors primarily, but i do put my plants outside for usually a solid 6 hours a day.

What i want to know is can i just put my plants outside whenever i want them to flower and just leave them?
since the light schedual in HI is predominatly 12/12 or pretty close will i have to worry about what time of year i put them out?
I am pretty new to growing and was just curious if the 12 hours of darkness in hawaii good enough since its not COMPLETELY dark for the whole 12 hours, know what im sayin?


----------



## kkday (Nov 28, 2009)

Short season you can. I think you got till feb or march but sativas put out late like in march will flip back in too veg on you. Also going from 24hr light straight outside into the summer will sex your plants but most likely they will continue to veg. Sativas won't even hesitate they just keep vegging. 


Puna I have been reading up on these teas and there's alot of talk about folair feeding and it preventing powder mildew, maybe somthing to look in to.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 28, 2009)

its a good idea to condition th plants to the outdoor light by letting them get a few hours a day till they are out the entire day. You can also make a box to go over the plants if they are not to big. put that over the plants till its dark then you can remove it in the am or when its dark enough.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 1, 2009)

aloha all, aunty here. after a screwed-up, spitermite infested season, i have started anew. 

OG kush
new york disel
whitewidow
widow skunk
brain damage
mangoXdwarf mix
lehua(old strain from big island)
blueberry
big island 90 day wonder
a unknown strain from waimanalo

here is hoping we have some great smoke for the new year.
malama pono, aunty


----------



## Punatic (Dec 1, 2009)

Smoking some Jack Flash, Awesome dried apricot taste, Space wonder high, followed by gentle couch lock, Potent stuff. Grows nice and branchy not a huge producer favors the sativa side but a great smoke for nerve pain. And looks bad ass with all her Oarnge hairs !


----------



## stickybuds808 (Dec 1, 2009)

Just wanted to thank the guys at Green Hands of Aloha. Went to check out the store yesterday and they were real helpful and knowledgeable chronatologist.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats right, brudda Hawaiian Kind is the bomb! you guys rock!!


----------



## Punatic (Dec 1, 2009)

What the hell ? I tried to seed my GHS/WW with a male from a friend, The seeds LOOK great but they are all sterile. Are all mail order seeds this way, clone only? (makes since so they can keep taking your money)

Damn and I thought I had seeds for life 

Guess I gotta start a clone factory now........


----------



## Tunda (Dec 1, 2009)

I made a bunch of seeds last season and I couldn't get any of them to pop . Two months later I tried again and they are all popping. Sometimes it helps to wait awhile. I thought mine were not viable thank god I saved them.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Dec 2, 2009)

Just want to say thanks to 808!! Also we start class today Wednesday from 7-9 come down Cruz get free goodies and all kinds of free knowledge. See you all soon. 

Mahalo 
HK and the crew


----------



## Punatic (Dec 2, 2009)

Tunda how did you store them?
I went in the frezer in an airtight container thinking that would be best, but maybe new seeds need to dry out first?


----------



## Tunda (Dec 2, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Tunda how did you store them?
> I went in the frezer in an airtight container thinking that would be best, but maybe new seeds need to dry out first?



I just put them in an open container for two months in a cool and dry spot. What technique did you use to germinate?


----------



## Punatic (Dec 2, 2009)

overnight in Ph'd water same as all my other seeds, Most normally pop in 6-24Hrs, But this time the water just turns cloudy and there is a filmy bubble around the seeds like an Uhu at night ?


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 3, 2009)

okay, kkday came last night...aphids!!!
who was it that was talking about bring in lady bugs? was it you puna? or sheckie? please any info, my OG Kush is loaded. i sprayed the yard again this morning, sprayed the plants with alittle soap and water, waited about 10 mins. and rinsed off. the box that kkday had made for me also got sprayed down with insectacide.
so i ws thinking about ordering some ladybugs and i remember one of us writing about bringing in some. mahalo for any help.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Lehua. hope this helps


Getting rid of aphids is no easy task. Large masses of them seem to appear overnight and without quick treatment, they can overwhelm and kill a plant. Using an organic, homemade aphid control is best for your plants, the environment and beneficial bugs in your garden. Let&#8217;s look at a few organic control of aphids. *A recipe for a home remedy to get rid of aphids*

1 cup vegetable or white mineral oil
1 1/2 cup water
2 teaspoons dish soap or Murphy&#8217;s soap
Spray this homemade aphid control mixture on the aphids every few days until the aphids recede. This home remedy to get rid of aphids will suffocate the aphids. Make sure that plants that are treated with this solution are keptout of direct sunlight as the oil may magnify the sunlight and burn the plants.
*Bring in predators as an organic control of aphids*

Aphid predators are a natural way to kill aphids. These include lacewings, ladybugs and aphid predator (which is an actual bug called that). Introduce these beneficial bus to your garden as a natural way to kill aphids. Planting mint, fennel, dill, yarrow, clover and dandelions will also attract these insects to your garden.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 3, 2009)

punatic, mahalo for the quick reply. my question is can i import ladybugs or get them here?
planting mint is cool, i make a portugesse meatless soup with mint. but i haven't seen the orange LB's around, just the dark blue ones and just a few of them.
when spraying with your mixture, do you rinse i off or leave it? in the pass when i have left it on there is alot of damage to the leafs and i try not to spray in the sun.
mahalo again for the help. aunty


----------



## manaman (Dec 3, 2009)

Aloha all!

I am down in low Puna and am new to all this. I started some ladies in late September for a short-season organic outdoor grow and they are just starting to really pop. They were started from bagseed and I really have no idea what they are. Any help with determining a strain would be cool; I am just curious myself. (pics attached)

Mahalo!

p.s.: Its wonderful to have such an active, vibrant growing community around here!


----------



## doctorD (Dec 3, 2009)

No i wouildnt wash it off. Just apply every few days and keep out of direct sun till they dry. I never tried to get ladybugs sent here . ill look into if we can. I would doubt knowing how things are here but ill try to find out.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 3, 2009)

well i looked into it and im sorry but every place i looked wont ship to Hawaii. I guess if you could catch a few that would work. I found this and the can eat 5000 aphids a week. but can fly away. the larvae also eat the aphids but cant fly. Maybe get a few in a sealed area with a donner plant so they cant get away. then take the larvae and put them on the sick plants.

Ladybugs are shipped to you in the adult stage. Each adult consumes about 5,000 aphids. Within 8 to 10 days of release, each female ladybug lays 10-50 eggs daily on the underside of leaves. In 2-5 days the larvae emerge as dark alligator-like flightless creatures with orange spots. The larvae eat 50-60 aphids per day. 
After 21 days they pupate and adults emerge in 2-5 days, completing the cycle. Under ideal conditions (temperature 61-82 degrees F; ladybugs won&#8217;t fly when 55 degrees F or lower) several generations may be produced. If not released immediately, you may store ladybugs for 1-3 weeks at 35-45 degrees F. Number of ladybugs per shipment is approximate.


----------



## budy budman (Dec 3, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> punatic, mahalo for the quick reply. my question is can i import ladybugs or get them here?
> planting mint is cool, i make a portugesse meatless soup with mint. but i haven't seen the orange LB's around, just the dark blue ones and just a few of them.
> when spraying with your mixture, do you rinse i off or leave it? in the pass when i have left it on there is alot of damage to the leafs and i try not to spray in the sun.
> mahalo again for the help. aunty


Aunty................you go get um girl, your passion for growing gives hope to us all. CV and I gather the Black Beauties ( lady bugs from the Yellow Hau flowers........some of the flowers we pick have 10-20 inside and easy to bring home to the garden.......they just ride inside and usually love their new homes

DocD, nice work, you have the system dialed, and very cool pics.

THIS COULD BE THE WEEKEND FOR EDDIE'S BIG WAVES TO COME, ANYONE GOING SUNDAY PM US.........COULD BE GREAT 

[youtube]HZd-YVGTGhM[/youtube]

[youtube]OGQ8jvHzW3U[/youtube]


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah the black ladybugs seem to work very well around here.. I haven't seen any in a few weeks though... 
I personally would use a neem oil solution 
(1 tablespoon Neem oil + 1 tablespoon Dish Soap+ 1/2 Gallon water)
and ladybugs.. the neem oil won't affect the ladybugs, only insects that try to burrow into the leaf..

With aphids you always get a good warning because the ants are always around ...... because they harvest stuffs off the aphids


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 5, 2009)

manaman said:


> Aloha all!
> 
> I am down in low Puna and am new to all this. I started some ladies in late September for a short-season organic outdoor grow and they are just starting to really pop. They were started from bagseed and I really have no idea what they are. Any help with determining a strain would be cool; I am just curious myself. (pics attached)
> 
> ...


 aloha and welcome to the best thread on RIU!!
babe, aunty is by far not an expert but i think it is a sativa, a really healty looking one.
you have joined a group that has a few growers from the Puna, area most post but there are the "lurkers", which is great because we are all learning. we do have some very experianced growers and then there are "us". trying our best with alot of help from the from our friends. good luck!!

HEY BUDY!!! HOW'S IT HANGING, MY DEAR?? AND YOUR OTHER HALF? SENDING HUGS AND GREAT WISHES TO BOTH OF YOU.
thanks all for the help with my aphets. gonna spray again on monday, i guess it will be a continueed thing every 4 days. i have treated the yard area. wish me luck my dears. aloha aunty


----------



## Punatic (Dec 6, 2009)

Somebody's cutting today! 

Pictures tommorow !


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 6, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Somebody's cutting today!
> 
> Pictures tommorow !


so jealous!  have a sticky time!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 7, 2009)

kkday said:


> Short season you can. I think you got till feb or march but sativas put out late like in march will flip back in too veg on you. Also going from 24hr light straight outside into the summer will sex your plants but most likely they will continue to veg. Sativas won't even hesitate they just keep vegging.
> 
> 
> Puna I have been reading up on these teas and there's alot of talk about folair feeding and it preventing powder mildew, maybe somthing to look in to.


brah, I threw away everything! Dried & growing...it was all contaminated with "Powdery Mildew" spores!!!! Then I went out and picked up a 'Sulfur Vaporizer',could possibly be the best purchase I made this season,this side of the 5 gallon bucket of Miracle Grow! I got that new special limited addition of 'MG'. On the side of the box it says mix a tablespoon of Miracle Grow to one gallon of water. Then you must add 8 fluid ounces of piss from a three legged poodle! The Dog piss is the secret ingredient, but no tell nobody!

On a more serious note, tell Dr.Greenhorn that the "Hijacks",didn't make it because of the Powdery Mildew. Kkday, once you visually see the Powdery Mildew on your plants leaves....it's to late! The shit is deep within the plant,and even a Sulfur burn off won't work. Chimera basically said the same about the "P.M.",and it's effects once inside the cannabis plant. He told of some stuff in Canada that actually kills "P.M.". But you have to have a special Canadian Ag. license to obtain this chemical.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 7, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Hey Puna sorry if it came off as me bashing you. I wasn't. Just venting to RIU after a bad day, And yes I am ALWAYS heavily medicated. Don't think the birds can see me I keep waving but they don't land.


Punatic, I totally understand were you're coming from. No worries brah! Besides, it's the holiday season. Time to be merry and all that other good stuff!

Have you made the move inside already? If you haven't,where will you do it? A closet, or a complete bedroom, or build a small grow room?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 7, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> punatic, mahalo for the quick reply. my question is can i import ladybugs or get them here?
> planting mint is cool, i make a portugesse meatless soup with mint. but i haven't seen the orange LB's around, just the dark blue ones and just a few of them.
> when spraying with your mixture, do you rinse i off or leave it? in the pass when i have left it on there is alot of damage to the leafs and i try not to spray in the sun.
> mahalo again for the help. aunty


Aunty, no. Hawaiian Ag. outlawed the importation of Lady Bugs some time ago. I knew of someone here on RIU who offered to send them here. I just need to find his email address.

May I suggest not messing around with some homemade remedy to deal with your bug problem. Mild soaps, neem oil, Einstein oil, all bullshit if time is running out. How much longer before harvest? I mean these things will owrk, but if you're pressed for time because harvest is near. Aunty, are you noticing any ants on these infected plants? You are aware that ants farm out aphids to good healthy plants to destroy? So if you visually see ants, I'd imagine they will be the main reason your plant has aphids! If this is the case mix borax powdered soap with powdered sugar and srinkle at base of your ladies. But I suggest going to a 'Garden Shop',and pick up some "Aphidpar", a spray made just for Aphids!

Good luck kiddo!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 7, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Aunty................you go get um girl, your passion for growing gives hope to us all. CV and I gather the Black Beauties ( lady bugs from the Yellow Hau flowers........some of the flowers we pick have 10-20 inside and easy to bring home to the garden.......they just ride inside and usually love their new homes
> 
> DocD, nice work, you have the system dialed, and very cool pics.
> 
> ...


would be cool to see! Several years back I was a "caddy" for Clyde Aikau at the Eddie. Nothing like paddling out at Waimea with an 11 ft board into 25 foot sets to get it to Clyde, then have to swim in after!!!!! Damn, i was fucking nuts in those days!!!! Plus I lived down at the Graveyard in Pahoa with the Aikau family for sometime. Use to have some awesome Xmas parties at their pad. When "Pops" Aikau was alive you'd typically see gangsters & polititans at the Pahoa luaus. Sitting back knocking down some joints with Liko Martin & the late,great Dennis Pavoa at numerous Aikau flings/luaus was the norm for me. I knew these cats would start playing & singing after enjoying some fine pakalolo...

I have nothing but fond memories of the Aikau's & their graqveyard pad..


----------



## Punatic (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you made the move inside already? If you haven't,where will you do it? A closet, or a complete bedroom, or build a small grow room?[/QUOTE]


Hey Puna you were gone for a few days, hope it was having fun.

I actually allready have a Big room that I Veg in, I can seperate a flowering side when the time comes. 
I found a little bud rot at 6 weeks on my oldest girl outside so I cut early. Inside I can go all the way.
For my exact location (only 3hrs of light) outside is about over now and I would be better off flowering inside. Then again I might end up with enough to last till long season. 
I'm playing it all by ear, so many desicions to make.


Well how bout some pics !!!!

The last Picture is dedicated to the MOUNTAIN boys !!!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=11525779#vmix_media_id=7752868


check out this. waimea on Saturday. can imagain what look like today. i know the Eddie didn't happen, blown out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2009)

go here, live updates  www.surfnewsnetwork.com


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2009)

hi punatic, nice pics growing donkey dicks too I seelol


----------



## kkday (Dec 7, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/630397d1259130996-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow-pb240039.jpg

punatic mine was soft if you noticed. Doc didn't have a wide angle lense on his camera. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2009)

kkday said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/630397d1259130996-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow-pb240039.jpg
> 
> punatic mine was soft if you noticed. Doc didn't have a wide angle lense on his camera. lol


lol!,and yours had more girth but wasn't yours always soft?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 8, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Have you made the move inside already? If you haven't,where will you do it? A closet, or a complete bedroom, or build a small grow room?


 
Hey Puna you were gone for a few days, hope it was having fun.

I actually allready have a Big room that I Veg in, I can seperate a flowering side when the time comes. 
I found a little bud rot at 6 weeks on my oldest girl outside so I cut early. Inside I can go all the way.
For my exact location (only 3hrs of light) outside is about over now and I would be better off flowering inside. Then again I might end up with enough to last till long season. 
I'm playing it all by ear, so many desicions to make.


Well how bout some pics !!!!

The last Picture is dedicated to the MOUNTAIN boys !!!![/QUOTE]

I was dealing with my Powdery Mildew spore. I was real hard for me to destroy some of my plants, but it had to be done! Otherwise I would have had a perpetual powdery mildew grow going!

What kinda light setup do you have going in your veg room(1light,2 lights,3 lights,or four lights. Are they 400, 600 or 1000 watt lights ),and more importantly your electric bill Punatic?

Plant looks good brah! But may I make suggestion about your light situation. Try to move your plants around as little as possible. They get into a set rhythm,and when they are moved...it throws them outta whack! To move your plants inside to outside daily is not a good idea. I tried it myself too. The results of what you have will only improve if you hold off moving them all around daily. Punatic, if you think I'm crazy,try it with one plant!

peace


----------



## grassified (Dec 8, 2009)

aloha hawaii growers,

seeing pics of them sativa budz making me hungry punatic!

nothin new with AZ, getting cold and snowy as fuck up here! thought i'd throw in a pic from yesterday, it was a blizzard for 30 hours straight, we get choke snow!!!! brah ima go make my hotbox igloo right now


haha i wont be doing any growing this short season.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 8, 2009)

I was dealing with my Powdery Mildew spore. I was real hard for me to destroy some of my plants, but it had to be done! Otherwise I would have had a perpetual powdery mildew grow going!

What kinda light setup do you have going in your veg room(1light,2 lights,3 lights,or four lights. Are they 400, 600 or 1000 watt lights ),and more importantly your electric bill Punatic?

Plant looks good brah! But may I make suggestion about your light situation. Try to move your plants around as little as possible. They get into a set rhythm,and when they are moved...it throws them outta whack! To move your plants inside to outside daily is not a good idea. I tried it myself too. The results of what you have will only improve if you hold off moving them all around daily. Punatic, if you think I'm crazy,try it with one plant!

peace[/QUOTE]

I have a 400w T5 , 4 foot 8 bulbs lamp with 3500k bulbs for veging. 
And a small 2 foot 4 bulb t-5 I use for cloning.
Both light set at 18 hrs a day cost me 80$
Once they go out they stay out !
Built a greenhouse that they do just fine in outside.
with 7 broken vetabre I aint gonna lift heavy stuff anymore.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys I tried hard on these.
6 weeks veg 6 weeks flower White widow clone.
I have another plant 2 weeks behind that I split in three that I am waiting for to compare which one has a greater yeild.
Should harvest one every two weeks now that the roatation is running smothly, Still keeping in my "Legal " number, whoo hoo no more piching em off before they are done LOL.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 8, 2009)

grassified said:


> aloha hawaii growers,
> 
> seeing pics of them sativa budz making me hungry punatic!
> 
> ...


shit brudda, been watching the Eddie on the computer all day. it is in the 4th heat, second round. so one more hour. looks like Kelly Slater got it. that snow is alitle toooo much for this Kanaka!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 8, 2009)

Right on punatic why pay the man when you can be the man
smoke herb everyday

hey aunty, I think one guy named Greg long won the Eddie


----------



## doctorD (Dec 8, 2009)

Aunty, I dont know where I saw it but thanks so much for the link to watch the Eddie live. I was stuck in the office all day and it made it so much better to be able to watch. What a great day. kinda choppy but that,s to be expected. Not as big as yesterday but 30-40 footers would have kept me the beach for sure. Hell 10 footers do lol. Plus I didnt have to fight traffic so thanks your the best.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 10, 2009)

yea Dr.G. after i posted the 4th heat started and that brudda had SUCH a awesome drop, then that 100 point ride, what can i say, sorry kelly,LOL! not fair to win it 2 times. but that dude earned that title. great ride, geat set.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 10, 2009)

oh by the way, billabong is ON!!pipeline. haven't found the link yet. gonna go look now. aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.triplecrownofsurfing.com/pipelinemasters/live.php

here it is. enjoy, sonny is leading or was.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey aunty, you getting me all jealous!! I stay here working and you stay talking about the surf!  lol, I was going call in sick the other day to watch the Eddie but auwe!! No can aloha aunty


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 10, 2009)

just checked again, sonny didn't make the first heat. got it wrong. there is a link to watch on your iphone, but then you would screw up your lines,LOL.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2009)

Then my boss would have my ass! Lol,,, hey wait a minute, I AM the boss! Laughing out loud harder!


----------



## pck (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks guys i think the broken stem made it come back stronger than ever!


----------



## Gaspertoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> SO True Maligs... Glad you brought this up....
> 
> Apparently some of the bigger growers in Hawaii export their herbs to midwest.... and in turn the mexicans bring their dirt weed here to be distributed in honolulu and the rest of the islands... *Truly messed up scenario*
> 
> ...


Amen, bringing them back 1 at a time i guess, What happend to kona gold?  anyone?


----------



## Punatic (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm checking out for awhile LOL 
A clone grown 90 days from graft till harvest will exceed legal limit.

Here's some pics before I reduce my Invetory


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 11, 2009)

pck said:


> thanks guys i think the broken stem made it come back stronger than ever!


 right on my dear. good news. MJ is a pretty strong plant. as Dr.G. says...tape is our friend. just remember to take it off later if you notice that is hindering the growth.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 11, 2009)

Punatic said:


> I'm checking out for awhile LOL
> A clone grown 90 days from graft till harvest will exceed legal limit.
> 
> Here's some pics before I reduce my Invetory


lucky 'oe!!! i have a 90 day wonder that has maybe 20 days left. sweet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2009)

pck said:


> thanks guys i think the broken stem made it come back stronger than ever!


nice man. looks cherry!


----------



## stickybuds808 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quick question. I'm transferring my plants outdoor guerrilla style and wanted to know any preventetive measures i could use before bringing them out to help with all the problems of nature? Ex: bud rot, bugs, animals. And how do people with guerrilla grows water their plants with nutes?? Any advice on outdoors in Hawaii or guerrilla growing would be awesome.


----------



## stickybuds808 (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh and i forgot the Penn Sanchez fight is today! Calling Uncle Bj submission 2nd round.


----------



## grassified (Dec 12, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> Quick question. I'm transferring my plants outdoor guerrilla style and wanted to know any preventetive measures i could use before bringing them out to help with all the problems of nature? Ex: bud rot, bugs, animals. And how do people with guerrilla grows water their plants with nutes?? Any advice on outdoors in Hawaii or guerrilla growing would be awesome.



bud rot and bugs are something that cannot be avoided, but can be somewhat cured. You can get stuff for bud rot, I forgot what it is, some sort of fungicide. Bugs, same thing, get insecticide.

animals can be prevented using chicken wire around the plants or by using hair at the grow site. Also pissing around your grow site works. Some people use just fishing line, one about 5 inches above the ground, and one 3 foot or so higher, keeps the deer out at least. But if you are in hawaii, you dont really have to worry about it.

And people water their plants with nutes, by watering their plants with nutes.

In hawaii, the growing climate is great, so take advantage of it.

EDIT: awww shit this is my 666th post, dont take this advice OR THE DEVIL WILL COME!!!


----------



## kkday (Dec 15, 2009)

I got some purple kush and sour grape haze I'm smoking on now guys. Along with Ak47, Grand daddy purple, shark bite, train wreck, super silver haze and keahi. Nice!!!


----------



## haha555 (Dec 15, 2009)

stickybuds808 said:


> Quick question. I'm transferring my plants outdoor guerrilla style and wanted to know any preventetive measures i could use before bringing them out to help with all the problems of nature? Ex: bud rot, bugs, animals. And how do people with guerrilla grows water their plants with nutes?? Any advice on outdoors in Hawaii or guerrilla growing would be awesome.


 k bra use em1 cuz it make your plant grow faster and produces more thc and make your plant a lot better and it all organic o ra


----------



## Punatic (Dec 15, 2009)

kkday said:


> I got some purple kush and sour grape haze I'm smoking on now guys. Along with Ak47, Grand daddy purple, shark bite, train wreck, super silver haze and keahi. Nice!!!


Hey KK can you tell me what that purple kush and trainwreck taste like effects ect ?

I have 1 train wreck that made it !

And a purple kush that got crossed with a male web by accident. Purple Spider Kush !!


Thia last WW Plant I cut must have died sadly. The more I smoke the more emotional I get. I'm gonna call it Brokeback Weed !


----------



## kkday (Dec 15, 2009)

Honestly I didn't even get around to trying them all. I like the GDP and train wreck alot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the trainwreck the best but I haven't tried the purple kush or sourgrape haze yet,, sandbagger!!lol


----------



## Punatic (Dec 15, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> lucky 'oe!!! i have a 90 day wonder that has maybe 20 days left. sweet


 
I'm sure your will be jus fine Aunty, you know ALL the tricks that I'm just learning !


----------



## crazyMIman (Dec 15, 2009)

haha you guys are lucky i live in michigan


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 17, 2009)

crazyMIman said:


> haha you guys are lucky i live in michigan


 welcome brudda.thanks for joining in on our layed back Hawai'i growers group. grow on.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow this Jack flash turns into hedge's, I could build a maze with these, I wonder if anyone would even bother trying to find the exit ! LOL


----------



## caligreen420 (Dec 19, 2009)

Howdy all moving out to the islands in about a week, been lurking for awhile but didn't want my excitement to peak until game time! I'm from cali so weed grows aren't new to me but a tropical climate will! Anybody actually do treetop grows or are those a thing of lore? Word up have a good day all hopefully some doobies will get blazed!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2009)

it's rare now. to many "iron birds" in the sky. still possible though. word up back at ya when you do arrive here, hit me up with a pm, we can burn one down dude
[youtube]vyk2-ezzE4U[/youtube]


----------



## grassified (Dec 19, 2009)

kkday said:


> I got some purple kush and sour grape haze I'm smoking on now guys. Along with Ak47, Grand daddy purple, shark bite, train wreck, super silver haze and keahi. Nice!!!



ho bra, get choke treez!!! I wish I had the same collection as you right now haha, im smokin up some of that stuff i grew last season, still gets me high!


----------



## kkday (Dec 21, 2009)

Must be well cured grassified, it's been almost a year??? lol hit me up with a pm if your on island.


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 21, 2009)

thought i would share. this is the same Dude that did my Mo'o. awesome artist.

[youtube]6Qpj4XlWIbY[/youtube]


----------



## grassified (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all Hawaii growers!!!!!!!! I hope you all enjoying your "trees"


----------



## Punatic (Dec 26, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!
Hope everyone is well medicated !!

R.I.P. Stooges , you were a Good girl.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2009)

nice brah! 





I like this pic too! lol merry christmas!!


----------



## grassified (Dec 26, 2009)

ya shoulda put some lights on that thing punatic


----------



## Punatic (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys I HAD the light and blue balls But after triming my back said nevermind LOL

New Years eve Party is gonna be a LITTLE hazzzy !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

has the snow falls inch by inch in the hulking city of chicago..... damn does a nigga ever wish he was in the tropics........


----------



## doctorD (Dec 27, 2009)

tell me about it. im here for the holidays and cant believe how much snow fell today


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 27, 2009)

your were? in the go?


----------



## doctorD (Dec 27, 2009)

yep im in wheeling with family till the 2ed


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 28, 2009)

i know were that is.....


----------



## paintnick (Dec 28, 2009)

anybody have any problems with thirps at all? any methods to prevent them if growing indoor/outdoor in hawaii?

much mahalo's to anybody who can shed some light on the topic


----------



## grassified (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I just looked up "Thrips". I was always wondering what was nibbling on my plants. I always see these white spots, it really get the basil bad, and they always get my seedlings a little bit too, but not too much for it to be a problem. Check this article out.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=61807


mahalos alohas and ah hui hou


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 29, 2009)

I've assisted a lot of friends lately with whitefly infestations... 
Can you take a pic of the "thrips" and the damage they are causing...

Green lacewing larvae take care of thrips, spider mites, and whiteflies quite effectively!!!

Sheck


----------



## haha555 (Dec 30, 2009)

a guys join my group it all islander hawaiian non-hawaiian hapa whatever k shoot


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hau'oli Makahikihou 'ie kakou apau loa. Happy New Year to All of us. Malama, be safe. love and hugs to all. Aloha till next year, aunty lehua


----------



## grassified (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheckster said:


> I've assisted a lot of friends lately with whitefly infestations...
> Can you take a pic of the "thrips" and the damage they are causing...
> 
> Green lacewing larvae take care of thrips, spider mites, and whiteflies quite effectively!!!
> ...


brah check this thread


http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=61807


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 1, 2010)

A Happy and Prosperous New Year to All!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 4, 2010)

So what's everyone growing for the short season..???
For me and the uncle that I am partnered with:
*Cali Connection*-_ Pre98 Bubba_ (still running the same mother)
*OG Raskal*- _Og Fire_
*OG Raskal*- _Purple Bubblegum_
*OG Raskal*- _Strawberry Cough x The White_
*OG Raskal*- _Bubba __Blue __ Moonshine_
*Dr. Candyman'*s _Ape Dawg_ (Purple Ape x Chemdawg 2008...) This is probably the strongest med
*Mosca*- _Cinderella 99_ Tastes and smells just like Pineapple!

Its a plus to work with a breeding partner that you trust with your gear! You can test and research so many different varieties when you can collaborate with others!

Wish everyone a successful short season!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucky you, howzit sheck


----------



## Alaskannabis (Jan 4, 2010)

This may be a little off topic but this is the only Hawaiian grow related thread I could find. I am doing an indoor grow and have access to tons of the local red soil. I'm wondering if using 100 percent Hawaiian soil would be great or if a certain mixture of it, potting soil, and pearllite would be better for an Indoor grow


----------



## doctorD (Jan 4, 2010)

I can not recommend bringing soil from outside indoors. You can bring in to many bad things with it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with docd. I wouldn't recommend using real dirt indoors.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 4, 2010)

While Hawaii's soil is one of the best natural outdoor soils.... You can probably make better stuff with all the products you have out there...

You still can't simlute our sun and climate.....


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 4, 2010)

I started my first grow a not long ago. I look forward to meeting some of you guys.

I think I Nute Locked, I started flushing yesterday. I'm gonna feed the plants plain water for a week or so to diagnose the problem. One plant is really doing well, but the others aren't.

I'm on day 16 from seed.

Any help would be great.

-peace


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 4, 2010)

aloha all. been keepin a low profile. thought i would post this. this is what kawainui cannel looked like while Barry boy was home. spooked me out when i came upon this. there were two of them, the other one was closer to the house that they stayed at. we were calling it the Obama jet ski.


----------



## Alaskannabis (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll take your advice and just make my soil mixture I've used for a while now. I just really want to take advantage of all that Hawaii has to offer ya know? I've been an outdoor guy but I don't have so much as a yard where I live on Oahu. Thinkng about going renegade style somewhere around maunawili falls but I'm worried I'll be crossing someone elses boundry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

eh what up guys hey aunty, nutz yeah. I seen them in the canal too. kkday and I was wondering what's up with that then we remembered obama was in town.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

Alaskannabis said:


> I'll take your advice and just make my soil mixture I've used for a while now. I just really want to take advantage of all that Hawaii has to offer ya know? I've been an outdoor guy but I don't have so much as a yard where I live on Oahu. Thinkng about going renegade style somewhere around maunawili falls but I'm worried I'll be crossing someone elses boundry


yeah man! that's what I'm talking about, renegade style. do it dude. just scan the area first to make sure you not settting up near another grower.get plenty land for sharebut find somewhere else other than maunawili falls


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 4, 2010)

I do not add any nutrients in the first 3 weeks. 
Some folks even avoid using fox farms ocean forest cause they claim it's "_too hot_"
I use 1/3 Fox Farms Happy Frog 
1/3 Recycled Soil, 
1/6 Perlite, 
1/6 Coco Coir for my soil mixtures for outside... Great Results...
*
When starting from seeds.....*
I add fish emulsion and sea bird guano at 3 weeks... 
Regular nutrients (FF Big Grow) between the 4-5 weeks along with a tablespoon of Cal Mag..
Another dose of regular nutrients at 6 weeks.. 
Big Bloom + Cal Mag about 2 weeks into flowering... Once more at 4 weeks.. 
Molasses in water the last 2 weeks..

*Starting from clones put outdoors*..
Regular nutrients at 1 week..
Bloom nutrients at 3 weeks
Harvest at 5-6 weeks..

Good Luck!

Shecky




Cru3l said:


> I started my first grow a not long ago. I look forward to meeting some of you guys.
> 
> I think I Nute Locked, I started flushing yesterday. I'm gonna feed the plants plain water for a week or so to diagnose the problem. One plant is really doing well, but the others aren't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alaskannabis (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha the reason I was thinking maunawili cause I was up there hiking last week and saw some spots wayyyyyyyyyyyt up on the mtn that would would work great. (about 3 miles from actual falls) remember those hikers that got rescued by heli? Me and my friend were two of the six. But hey I never called for rescue they were pickin up 4 peeps from NYC and offered us a ride back down saying it was too dangerous for us to continue. Guess they just dindt believe that two alaskan mtn men could handle it :/


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 5, 2010)

aloha my dear and welcome to the ohana. remember that alot of people hike Maunawili trails. good spot for water but alot of foot traffic.


----------



## doctorD (Jan 5, 2010)

i hike it all the time and get lots of traffic. i would make sure its really off the beaten path


----------



## Alaskannabis (Jan 5, 2010)

The spots I'm considering are def off the beaten path, I'll have to go back when it's actually daylight and check it out again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Make sure the helicopters no can see em, get choke on this island


----------



## Punatic (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep Yep I recycle my mix from the 15 gallons pots for the next batch of clones, doesn't burn and I don't fert for the first Month. Don't forget to check your waters PH too ! 
Every strain seems to want something a little different, Only from working with the same strain thru a few grows will you start knowing exactly what the plants wants.
I was harvesting one every 2 weeks but now one plant a month is more than enough.


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 6, 2010)

I know this is in the Outdoor forum, but this is the only Hawaii Thread....

Thanks to advise from Aaron at "Green Hands of Aloha", my hydro closet grow is doing better. 

Check out the pics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

you should check out ohana greenhouse supply. that place rocks! huge inventory and lot's of goodies.nice people too.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy new year and hope everyones xmas was GREEN 

Hey Cru31 thanks for the rep glad its all better or at least getting there. should have came to class today great time with lots of cool people and 50% off general Hydroponics liquid line I know its not the best but it works and its cheap. 

Hey Doc wish you would come down and talk story our inventory is growing remember its not the size or amount just have the right things. We have a new shipment due in next week with lots of new things like co2 controllers for the indoor guys for cheap and new bio- bizz fertilizers for you outdoor soil guys. support us all we are just here to help you guys. 

we are still waiting for our power upgrade then we can start our grow rooms and have all kinds of systems for you to check out from soil, coco to all kinds of hydroponic ways. 

Free class every wednesday and sunday from 7-9pm


Mahalo 
guys @ green Hands


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'll try and come on Sunday.


----------



## grassified (Jan 7, 2010)

alohas HI growers.

Got back on the island a few days ago, been so busy, I got my friend to start up some plants a few weeks ago in little pots, told him id give him a little incentive if he helped me out haha.

Anywayz I got em up in the mountains now, planted in a valley, I figured it gets choke water in the valley so no need to water, its gonna be a set n' forget, I gotta go back to AZ for college. 

Im heading back tomorrow so Im making one last visit early tomorrow morning to make sure they are alright. Ill try and snap some pix!

Oh yeah I have a question for any of you hawaii guerrilla growers out there....


have you ever seen cops on horses up in the hills looking for plants? I've personally never seen them, but my dad says he saw some up there, just cops riding horses around.... I don't think they were looking for a murderer, probably plants.

I was so scared the other day planting the little guys up in the mountain, I swear I heard a person walking around! I sat there for 15 minutes, and I kept hearing noises, like someone was stalking me, wasn't a wild boar, too big to be that, plus whatever this thing was it kept slipping and falling on the surrounding steep hillsides, making lots of noise then just stopping for a few minutes, then I hear it again. Hoooly shit it was scary sitting there in my grow spot just expecting to get caught as the noises got closer, then stopped all the sudden. I ended up sitting there for about 45 min, and got up and left as fast as I could. Fuuuucka I hope that wasn't a cop.

anywayz ill try to get some pics of the little guys in tomorrow b4 I get on the flight, no promises tho!


----------



## kkday (Jan 8, 2010)

Cops on horse back huh? Mean!!! Good luck grass.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 8, 2010)

that's how they do it in kauai


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 9, 2010)

Alaskannabis said:


> This may be a little off topic but this is the only Hawaiian grow related thread I could find. I am doing an indoor grow and have access to tons of the local red soil. I'm wondering if using 100 percent Hawaiian soil would be great or if a certain mixture of it, potting soil, and pearllite would be better for an Indoor grow



*WARNING*

brah, never use Red Dirt for nothing!!!! It's depleted of everything that's good for plants. It's red for a reason, red,red. warning,warning!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2010)

You can make "red dirt" shirts with them though


----------



## Alaskannabis (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the warning I ended up going with fox farm ocean something or other.

Any recomendations for hydro shops on Oahu?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2010)

I like ohana greenhouse supply


----------



## grassified (Jan 10, 2010)

wrong hawaii soil is pretty good in many aspects, when mixed with good idrt and compost/ peat moss it makes for a nice soil. It just has higher iron concentrations but that doesn't hurt the plant i dont think. I mixed land soil 50/50 with a soil mixture of nutes/compost/peat, and just watered a little bit with fish emulsion and used some cheap all purpose nutes, and tried to flush towards the end. I ended up wit ha big harvest, i think I could attribute the harvest to the red soil, it has many micronutrients that help the plant along a lot.

The soil on its own is not good, too dense with clay, it needs to heb arieated, and even boosted with nutirnets, it makes for a killer soil for growing plants.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2010)

wrong, red dirt sucks


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 11, 2010)

Day 2 of Flowering. They are taking off.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Day 2 of Flowering. They are taking off.


hey guys i just wanna chime in about the red dirt, ive just dug a huge hole which will ultimatly be the resting place of about 5-10 plants. the reason i say bring this up is because i saved the soil to put back into the hole mixed with some soil bought from a local nursery and then watered with a secret weapon of mine for killer plants. i was wondering: 1. should i even keep the dirt i dug out which is mostly the red dirt? 2. how long should i prepare the soil for if so? 3. what else can i throw in there for added bonuses?


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 13, 2010)

gonna give my 2cents into the mix. as a kid i remember my uncle used to live in wahiawa. hated the red dirt cause his kids socks was always red. but he used to sweare that the red dirt was the riches stuff around. he used it for all his plants. said if was good enought for pine and sugar, was okay for his plants. just my two cents.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 13, 2010)

aloha ohana, aunty is back. neva go anywhere, was just LAZY, no ho'i.
so here are some pictures of what is in my garden.the first are my clones. the yellow is just bags so they don't tip over. next my mothers that are kept outside in the box kkday made me.
then my Lehua, mahalo random.
two new york dicels, mahalo brudda thunda
OG kush, a aphgan special, a widow skunk and a brain damage.
have a few little buggas that i have been harvesting one a week.
have 2 more widow skunks to put out in the next few weeks also.
brudda thunda, that 90 day wonder was amazing. great smoke.
okay, enought already, aloha.


----------



## JahBandit76 (Jan 13, 2010)

ey braddahs 

Im thinking about starting a crop either at the end of Jan or the middle of Feb 
I wont be around when the real season starts so when do you guys think is better?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Red dirt Sucks. It is too rich in iron and is too acidic for cannabis plants.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 14, 2010)

red clay , poor drainage and way too dense


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Aloha rob, welcome to Hawai'i Nei


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for inviting me into your garden, your girls are looking very healthy good job doc...rob


----------



## ivydupree (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm in the similar situation, i have an outdoors little crop going and since i'm right smack on the equator it's 12 hours of sunlight all year round


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, must be cool. 12/12 year round.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wow, must be cool. 12/12 year round.


 
actually naw its not your plants stay small. thats why indicas dont yeild so good in the tropics. but tropical sativas still get huge since they bud more on age and size then photoperiod


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

If the seeds originated at the equator, they don't stay small, they grow quite big. It's called sativas, they originate on or near the equator.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

I know. I grew a few.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indicas don't yield so good in the tropics??
I must be doing something wrong 

Only indica that I haven't been able to grow well out here is Deep Chunk... 




chitownsmoking said:


> actually naw its not your plants stay small. thats why indicas dont yeild so good in the tropics. but tropical sativas still get huge since they bud more on age and size then photoperiod


----------



## kkday (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know cuz I used to grow 7' indicas back in da day, in red dirt none the less. "bumbai uncle show u how"


----------



## ivydupree (Jan 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If the seeds originated at the equator, they don't stay small, they grow quite big. It's called sativas, they originate on or near the equator.


yay! it's a mango sativa


----------



## grassified (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah I gotta agree with the indica deal, with short season anyways. If they dont have good time to veg then they gonna be small. It planted in the longer season, indicas do better in hawaii because they dont start flowering so fast when they have those 13 hours of daylight.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2010)

kkday said:


> I don't know cuz I used to grow 7' indicas back in da day, in red dirt none the less. "bumbai uncle show u how"


7 ft. Indicas, in red dirt nonetheless, you got pictures? Unless you get pictures uncle, it's just a fishermans tale! lol did I tell u guys I dug a 3 ft hole, filled it with straight dogshit, and grew a 30 ft. Plant. For realz! Bumbye uncle show you how. lol


----------



## JahBandit76 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey anyone get ideas on when a better time to plant is i wont be here in late June so would it be better to start a crop in late january or early to mid Febuary


----------



## kkday (Jan 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 7 ft. Indicas, in red dirt nonetheless, you got pictures? Unless you get pictures uncle, it's just a fishermans tale! lol did I tell u guys I dug a 3 ft hole, filled it with straight dogshit, and grew a 30 ft. Plant. For realz! Bumbye uncle show you how. lol


Real cats don't have to bust out pics to entertain the common folk right chitown?? 


But in all seriouseness I have mixed about 25% sunshine mix #4 and 75% red dirt with great results but they didn't make it to flowering, cops got um. But don't think you can't use it at all. Just gotta docter it up a little to get proper drainage and us lime to increase the ph. If your good enough use the proper plant foods and adjust the ph correctly and u too can grow in dog shit like dr.Greenhorn lol


----------



## kkday (Jan 16, 2010)

JahBandit76 said:


> Hey anyone get ideas on when a better time to plant is i wont be here in late June so would it be better to start a crop in late january or early to mid Febuary


Plant now they will finish by June.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> yay! it's a mango sativa


 hey, goodluck with the plants. kkday and I are growing a few mangoes and they are doing really well, here is a small sample...


"emancipate yourselfs from mental slavery, none but ourselves, can free our mind"~bob marley
[youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 17, 2010)

KK you the man and dirt works if you make it better as far as just planting in red dirt is that it may work but it will work a lot better if you condition it like kk said. Repairing acidic garden soil is simple, just add ground limestone. There are 2 types of ground limestone, calcitic and dolomitic, either type will work to neutralize the garden soil, but dolomitic contains magnesium which will fertilize your garden soil as well as neutralize the acid. 

ps aunty build a cloner its easy out of a small rubber made box or I sell them for $15 that makes 10 clones Air is important when doing clones add a air stone if there in water and see roots in 7-10 days 




kkday said:


> Real cats don't have to bust out pics to entertain the common folk right chitown??
> 
> 
> But in all seriouseness I have mixed about 25% sunshine mix #4 and 75% red dirt with great results but they didn't make it to flowering, cops got um. But don't think you can't use it at all. Just gotta docter it up a little to get proper drainage and us lime to increase the ph. If your good enough use the proper plant foods and adjust the ph correctly and u too can grow in dog shit like dr.Greenhorn lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2010)

if kkday shops at ohana greenhouse supply, is he still the man?? lol

and of course any dirt works, lol . but it's final product we are striving for. you can grow weed in nuclear wasteland if you wanted too, it's gonna grow, chernobyl ring a bell?
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-news-around-globe/290475-hemp-helps-chernobyl.html


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

kkday said:


> Real cats don't have to bust out pics to entertain the common folk right chitown??
> 
> 
> you know your right bra....... i do my thing quietly.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2010)

quietly?? I don't know about that...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> quietly?? I don't know about that...


 




im not has loud has yall.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2010)

hahahaha! what up bro, you lucky your boy howawk is representing


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! what up bro, you lucky your boy howawk is representing


 
lol yeah ok yall lucky he is representing... i know what im workin with..... if not for him i guess the sourkush would have been a "fairytale"?

i know were it grows.......


----------



## kkday (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow was up in here chi knows the rout I travel. Good thing u got howawk, good thing I got doc!!! Lol all love up in here. 

Wow doc tro me unda da bus ah?? But I won't lie I tell hwnkine and u all da time I got to hydro shops cuz I need it NOW!! I can order shit my self. Any time I buy from a shop I check hwnkine and his crew first, brah it's like u no like one sponser or somthing? Cuz dis shit burns holes In my wallet, I need any help fr da boys at da shops as I can get.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

was one joke, notice the lol at the end? you threw yourself under the bus

and I still have yet to see a sponser!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 18, 2010)

Doc come down Ill sponsor miracle grow for you . I know you think there the best nutes. lol I try not to compare my shop to others because what im doing is bigger _I_ help people with what they need and have free advice on what your growing I my self also have 15 years of growing both indoors and out I dont think the other shops have as much knowledge as I do and are not as open as I am. Also who dosnt shop around shit I have even bought stuff from them and I own a shop. doc come down i will give you something to grow and see what happens when you learn the green hands way. pm when you can come down.


KK your the man because when i grow up i want to drive a toyota and grow in the woods with the pigs. 

Big order coming in on friday with all kinds of new things and alot for your soil grows. 

Mahalo the boys at green hands


----------



## kkday (Jan 18, 2010)

Lmao^^^^^ this thread is the shit!!!! O man I can't breath!! I'm seriousely tearing it's so funny!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

kkday said:


> Wow was up in here chi knows the rout I travel. Good thing u got howawk, good thing I got doc!!! Lol all love up in here.
> 
> Wow doc tro me unda da bus ah?? But I won't lie I tell hwnkine and u all da time I got to hydro shops cuz I need it NOW!! I can order shit my self. Any time I buy from a shop I check hwnkine and his crew first, brah it's like u no like one sponser or somthing? Cuz dis shit burns holes In my wallet, I need any help fr da boys at da shops as I can get.


 
lol yesss good thing we ALL have got the doc!!!!! much love to my tropical growers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha! it's all good gang much aloha and respect to all. and I have love for your shop too HK, just having a little fun with you

and I DO NOT USE MIRACLE GRO!! .... I don't need no miracles


----------



## Punatic (Jan 18, 2010)

Hawaii 40% Indica 60 % Sativa
Sponsered by MIRACLE GROW !!!!











Wait till SUMMER........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

looking frosty brah! I like how you label the pics too, fatheadlol


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if kkday shops at ohana greenhouse supply, is he still the man?? lol


lol I imagine Ohana Greenhouse with out seeing HK's shop is probably cheaper,and probably better stocked. Only because Ohana Greenhouse is probably on all the islands ....except Kauai,right Doc?

Nice pics you guys! More importantly nice work, Did you guys use that new super flowering mix I told you about to try? You know da one, Miracle Gro mixxed with Li Hing Mui powder 50-50

I gotta tell you guys, I went back to 100% organic medium.nutes all the way!Hell, I don't even use FoxFarm stuff any more either. I was not happy with the results from using Ocean Forrest as my medium either. So going back to oraganics grows meant bye- bye to must of FoxFarms product line. I only use 'Big Bloom' from FF. I believe it's truly the only organic product FF offers. I'll miss the boosters like 'Open Seasame", "ChaChing",etc.,etc. To much salt in that stuff!
As for pesticides, I also laid down everthing non organic there too. Thank God for "General Hydroponics",product called 'AZaMax', it has done the trick for me with the little critters.

So I mix my own medium like I was young again. The results are amazing to me. You'll notice the Diesel Ryder was just barely in it's second week of budding. Richer colors, better tasting meds,just smooth all the way around from start to finish will be the my reward for returning to 100% organics, and I mean it 100%...so out goes the polymar water holder rock thingies too. They aren't organic by any stretch of the means. But I do love you're work together,awesome plants guys.

Doc, by the time you come BI. I'll hopefully have already breed my MK-Ultra Male with either WW or Nebula. I do have a Blue Hash female looking nice too, either way I'm gonna have tons of seeds Hell, I might breed the MK-Ultra male with his female sister. I have a few posibilities.

Aloha no

ps, it does feel weird below the limit thiough... Yo Punatic, how did you like the air show over the weekend? I don't know if they went down to Hawaiian Beaches, or where...but them pigs were flying all day long! Then it was Sunday a lone Ghetto bird seemed to be flying around beach area of HPP for a few hours round lunch time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

yup, no ohana greenhouse supply on Kauai no green hands of aloha either lol

thx for the kind words puna. and I gotta try that 50/50 li hing mui powder mix! lol nice plants by the way

hahahaha! I hate the water crystals, crapolla! lol! if I keep giving my opinions on those so called "cropsaving" watercrystals, watch this thread heat up again trust me on this one, somebody I know is a big fan of water crystals


----------



## Punatic (Jan 19, 2010)

Puna there was a wedding expo this weekend. Porposed to my old lady so my "girls" are taking a back seat right now. They seem to be just fine alone for awhile.
Growing some Jack Herrer that is just fucking amazing !!!


----------



## kkday (Jan 20, 2010)

A thanks puna! I like working with doc, he got drive. Looking good your self puna. Were kinda trying to sort out what strains to run. Kinda looks like haleys comet, strawberry cough and sour deisel. Mango just don't fatten up like we wuld like. But they turn a nice purple. Good luck with your grows puna


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 20, 2010)

kkday said:


> A thanks puna! I like working with doc, he got drive. Looking good your self puna. Were kinda trying to sort out what strains to run. Kinda looks like haleys comet, strawberry cough and sour deisel. Mango just don't fatten up like we wuld like. But they turn a nice purple. Good luck with your grows puna


Wow, you've been a busy bee brah. Good to see it full steam ahead with you guys! What made you decide on your three choices? Are you still doing the guerilla grows? If you are try looking into getting a strain called "Warlock",it's a very hardy strain that produces big crops. I like you choice of "Sour Diesel", you'd have to be a "mental midget" to fuck off that strain. SD is just so very hardy,excellent choice brah. My experience with "Haley's Comet",I'd rather lay in a bed of Keawe before I try growing that fucking strain again! Is your Haley's Comet from seed or clone? One thing is painfully obvious in this industry. Seedbanks are like street corner drug dealers. They are the weak link in this whole process. I keep reminding myself of the term, "hybrid vigor". This is a phrase that can never be tied to clones! Clones do not have hybrid vigor whatsoever. So with me a good strain of seeds, and you clones of the same strain. My plants are gonna race ahead of yours by as much as 25%. A lot depending on the seedbank too. Meaning some seedbanks offer up "shit" for seeds! I have come to the conclusion that <marijuana-seeds.nl> is one of these seedbanks. Remember what Momma use to say, "boy, you get what you pay for"! As cheap as Marijuana-seeds.nl is, the quality of their seeds are even cheaper! When you go with seeds & seedbank that has proven genetics, the results really show!
Personally I feel seeds are a better road traveled. But hey, to each their own right kkday?

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 20, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Puna there was a wedding expo this weekend. Porposed to my old lady so my "girls" are taking a back seat right now. They seem to be just fine alone for awhile.
> Growing some Jack Herrer that is just fucking amazing !!!


congratulation Punatic. I hope you you enjoy the married life. It's been great for me. As a matter of fact, it's been better than great!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

howzit puna. I notice in the last 2 pics, the strains are spoetnik and nebula. paradise seeds right? looking good punabud. what street corner drug dealer,umm..I mean seedbank, did you get them from?


----------



## kkday (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah puna were still in the mountains, I don't think I'll ever leave the hills. Security is great electricity is free and I got all the space we need with a little work. Everything is from clone, we just can't aford to be watering a male. As far as the 25% faster from seed I can't agree with u more as a matter of fact I agree with you on everything but the haileys comet, I wuld belly flop in a bed of keawe before not running the haileys. It's frosty as hell, it's easy to grow and yields very heavy! I wanna run mostly haileys next time around. 
We will be starting some white rhino and hijack crosses from seed next. (hijack crosses were from accidental polination from someones crop)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

sure there's enough keawe for that belly kkday??  it's great working with you too, pardner

....hijack crosses....so I'm just a someone now? lol .. I thought we were homies!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 21, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yeah puna were still in the mountains, I don't think I'll ever leave the hills. Security is great electricity is free and I got all the space we need with a little work. Everything is from clone, we just can't aford to be watering a male. As far as the 25% faster from seed I can't agree with u more as a matter of fact I agree with you on everything but the haileys comet, I wuld belly flop in a bed of keawe before not running the haileys. It's frosty as hell, it's easy to grow and yields very heavy! I wanna run mostly haileys next time around.
> We will be starting some white rhino and hijack crosses from seed next. (hijack crosses were from accidental polination from someones crop)


I'd rather sniff a dirty ass of Loyal Gardner and, then be thrown on a pile of keawe before I ever touch Halley's Comet again. But hey that just me,and my experience with Halley's Comet. My shit was bug infested. She, they had zero defense against bug attacks!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> howzit puna. I notice in the last 2 pics, the strains are spoetnik and nebula. paradise seeds right? looking good punabud. what street corner drug dealer,umm..I mean seedbank, did you get them from?


"Moki's Pakalolo Seeds & Saimin Stand"...outside Volcano National Park!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2010)

hey,,,I know Moki!! lol


----------



## kkday (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey puna do me a favor. Try keep da vog over there, I'm dieing over here my sinuses are killing me!!! We never had dis kine vog 5 years ago. Now it's like 3 times a week. Was up with that?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 24, 2010)

kkday said:


> Hey puna do me a favor. Try keep da vog over there, I'm dieing over here my sinuses are killing me!!! We never had dis kine vog 5 years ago. Now it's like 3 times a week. Was up with that?


yikes brah, sorry bout that. I don't see much vog at all were I'm at in lower puna these days! I'll tell you one thing I could use here.....rain! We have been in a mini draught of sorts(about three wks)on the big Island. If we don't get rain soon. my plants are gonna start looking like my "nut sacks", old & wrinkley...


----------



## Punatic (Jan 25, 2010)

Sup everyone, Damn a 2 weeks turn around is just too much work for an old man. But all the bottles are full and its time for some tastings.
Got one that taste like pure Peaches, sends you to the outer limits of space then brings you back softly to the couch, I'm really Loving this one !
Not exactly sure of the strain as she was gifted to me, damn I should have took cuttings, Oh well.
THANKS to the donor!!!!
And this no rain for 4 weeks was GREAT for her.....


----------



## grassified (Jan 25, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yeah puna were still in the mountains, I don't think I'll ever leave the hills. Security is great electricity is free and I got all the space we need with a little work. Everything is from clone, we just can't aford to be watering a male. As far as the 25% faster from seed I can't agree with u more as a matter of fact I agree with you on everything but the haileys comet, I wuld belly flop in a bed of keawe before not running the haileys. It's frosty as hell, it's easy to grow and yields very heavy! I wanna run mostly haileys next time around.
> We will be starting some white rhino and hijack crosses from seed next. (hijack crosses were from accidental polination from someones crop)


amen to that, for as long as im living in hawaii ill be growing in those hills!

cant wait till mid march when I come back to see how my girls (and boys) are doing. I gotta get someone to rip those males before they pop their balls.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 27, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Sup everyone, Damn a 2 weeks turn around is just too much work for an old man. But all the bottles are full and its time for some tastings.
> Got one that taste like pure Peaches, sends you to the outer limits of space then brings you back softly to the couch, I'm really Loving this one !
> Not exactly sure of the strain as she was gifted to me, damn I should have took cuttings, Oh well.
> THANKS to the donor!!!!
> And this no rain for 4 weeks was GREAT for her.....


Congrats Punatic, glad you were able to pull off a good haul! I've still got several weeks to go until I have any meds worth cuttting down! Been lucky so far, no "Powdery Mildew", or and major bug issues.....yet!?


----------



## Punatic (Jan 27, 2010)

Puna I got a Web/Blueberry seed cross outside now that I call PSK (Purple Spider Kush). Has just single finger leaves that turn Purple.
Looks freaky but sure is getting big, Will need to try one outside for long season.
Also had a Blueberry/Widow cross I just cut that came out more BB taste but Big yield that I am Deffinatly going to keep around ! I think this one does away with mold problems !!!
My biggest harvest yet and Almost no attention was paid to her !
She streches to double the size when put out to flower, Taste great, Real strong, And can be smoked in the day time.


----------



## Grow some (Jan 28, 2010)

I got two northern cal purps going. I put them under a 42 watt CFL until they were about 10 inches. I pinched the tops (FIM) as an experiment. 
Soil: cheap $9 organic soil from city mill with perlite

Smart realise 14-14-14 and now giving pure blend pro bloom 1-4-3

1st-2nd pic Dec 12 (14) days old
3nd pic Dec 19 (7) days later (21 days old)
4rd pic Jan 8 (32) days later (39) days old
5th pic Trandsplanted into big pot outdoors Jan 14th (6) days later (45) days old
6-7th pic Jan 28th (14) days later (59) days old First week of flowering

The last pics were taken when the plant was sleepig so thats why the leaves are down and there is also white powder bug repelent on the left tips.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 28, 2010)

great pictures" grow some". kkday and dr.g. stopped by the other night for a trim party. i posted some pictures in kkdays journel, check it out.


----------



## Grow some (Jan 28, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> great pictures" grow some". kkday and dr.g. stopped by the other night for a trim party. i posted some pictures in kkdays journel, check it out.


Fuck thats some crip looking bud! Inspiring! what island u from?


----------



## crypt kine (Jan 30, 2010)

Jus want 2 say whats up to all the island growers on here. I been reading pages and pages and got some good info on outdoor grows. i grow white widow and white rhino. Im about to start with some new strians from seed(purple princess,afgan,purple power,bubblegum) on a Gur grow for the long season. it wiould b awsome if anyone knows anything about those strians and how they do out here. im always down to trade a clone with anyone for sample other strians, let me know


----------



## paintnick (Jan 30, 2010)

lookin for some clones on Oahu anybody able to help me out? let me know thanks!


----------



## Grow some (Jan 30, 2010)

crypt kine said:


> Jus want 2 say whats up to all the island growers on here. I been reading pages and pages and got some good info on outdoor grows. i grow white widow and white rhino. Im about to start with some new strians from seed(purple princess,afgan,purple power,bubblegum) on a Gur grow for the long season. it wiould b awsome if anyone knows anything about those strians and how they do out here. im always down to trade a clone with anyone for sample other strians, let me know


Im curious to see the results of the Purple Power, ive read its a good choice for outdoor.


----------



## doctorD (Jan 31, 2010)

paintnick said:


> lookin for some clones on Oahu anybody able to help me out? let me know thanks!


You got a card bro?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 31, 2010)

paintnick said:


> lookin for some clones on Oahu anybody able to help me out? let me know thanks!


yeah no problem! Go to the Rainbow Drive-in on Kapahulu Ave. Look for a one eyed homeless guy named "Peewee". You know you got the right guy once your nose fills with the sweet smell of Amonia! He's gonna smell of urine, but that's okaY. He pisses himself to hide the dank smell of his stash. He keeps his clones in the yard behind Rainbows...


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 31, 2010)

Grow some said:


> Im curious to see the results of the Purple Power, ive read its a good choice for outdoor.


don't loose sight of the fact that just because it's a so=called purple strain, that it's not guranteed to turn purple! Just remember these two names if your stuff doesn't turn purple, 'Hardy-Weinberg'. lol!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> yeah no problem! Go to the Rainbow Drive-in on Kapahulu Ave. Look for a one eyed homeless guy named "Peewee". You know you got the right guy once your nose fills with the sweet smell of Amonia! He's gonna smell of urine, but that's okaY. He pisses himself to hide the dank smell of his stash. He keeps his clones in the yard behind Rainbows...


lol!! rainbows?? don't go to rainbows!! ....I eat there at least 4 x's a week!! go too pee-wee's drive inn instead by punahou and look for a guy named "rainbow" LOL


----------



## Punatic (Jan 31, 2010)

One Love !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

nice buds punatic!I like how you mark the thumbnails, "manly lighter" lol

One Love !


----------



## crypt kine (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been thinking about my stealth grow for a couple weeks now and I come here for some input before i go off and break ground. 

1st is the soil. I've been told its best to prepare it a couple weeks at least before you plant in it. the place i have picked out has nice soil and lots of stuff growing already. I was planning on adding for a 10 plant patch:
1) FF American Pride(9-6-6) time release fertalizer and i think they come in 4lb bags.
2) 1 bag Happy Frog soil condtioner 
3) 1 bag chicken manure
4) hand tossed Lime
i also though of adding bone meal and bat guano to the mix for later when its flowering. Let me know if you think i should make any changes to this recipe

2nd would be the feeding cycle. Ive read alot about fertalizers and going to try the Foxfarm line even though it is little pricey. I feel like better quaility food for the plants would help the lack of daily attention. the spot i chose has prety regular rain fall, I'd say at least once a week if not more. im gonna go with the FF feed chart(www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf) and water every weekend with fert (overkill?)

and finally the planting time. Im still little lost with the hawaiian weed seasons. when i grow at home i use a 4ft florescent at night/ sunlight in day and put em in the garden when i want them to flower no matter what time of the year. this has worked fine with the white widow clones so far. so these seeds if i sprout them like middle of Feb then they be ready to go out there little after march? well any help or guidance would be appriciated, mahalos


PS. im going to be making a journal of all this when i start


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jan 31, 2010)

Aloha All just a FYI Fox Farm goes on SALE tomorrow at my store 10% off any fertilizer and 25% off the combo pack if you buy all three " tiger bloom, grow big and big bloom" stop down at the shop.

Talk story group and other fun classes every wednesday and sunday from 7-9 Free 

We will be closed for superbowl sunday and no class on valentines day.

Aloha 
Guys at
Green Hands Of Aloha 
1713 mary st 
808-847-4263 
10am-7pm 7 days a week


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

That's nice,,,,, but that's also considered spam. And spamming is not allowed on this forum.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 1, 2010)

2nd would be the feeding cycle. Ive read alot about fertalizers and going to try the Foxfarm line even though it is little pricey. I feel like better quaility food for the plants would help the lack of daily attention. the spot i chose has prety regular rain fall, I'd say at least once a week if not more. im gonna go with the FF feed chart(www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf) and water every weekend with fert (overkill?)

I use this chart but fert for two feedings then straight water the third feeding. 

Each feeding is about 3-4 days apart. Using 2parts FF Ocean Forest 1 Part Perlite #3-4. 
Works great in my greenhouse.


and finally the planting time. Im still little lost with the hawaiian weed seasons. when i grow at home i use a 4ft florescent at night/ sunlight in day and put em in the garden when i want them to flower no matter what time of the year. this has worked fine with the white widow clones so far. 


Depending on the age of the clone's mother, your plants could flower no matter what when you switch to 12/12. 

I have a WW 4th generation mother that is 8 months old. As soon as her kids go out they flower.

I have a 1st generation WW/Blueberry Mom that is 2 months old. Her kids DOUBLE in size when put out to flower as they Continue to Vegetate for 3 more weeks !

Know your Moms. 
Roger Out


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 1, 2010)

My closet grow is doing well..

I'm in the 3rd week of flowering right now.


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a WW 4th generation mother that is 8 months old. As soon as her kids go out they flower.

I have a 1st generation WW/Blueberry Mom that is 2 months old. Her kids DOUBLE in size when put out to flower as they Continue to Vegetate for 3 more weeks !


-- im working with a WW strain the grower called a "clumper" he cracked 100 seeds to find his mothers, so it seems pretty legit
-that blueberry/WW seems to be a winner, and i thought the WW was already outstanding.

thnx for feed back


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^
closet grow looks like its goin cherry. what strains are u running? the budding one looks like a sativa but the fan leaves on the last pic look like hybrid or indica


----------



## SilkySmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

wassup, everybody! First post here....I read choke pages of this thread--not all, but a lot.

Didn't see too many people mention black cinders, in terms of mixing it into your soil. Bad idea??? It's that Niu (or Nui?) brand that Home Depot and WalMart sells...

And one more, for now, if somebody doesn't mind helping: Is there such thing as having your soil TOO airy??? I mixed in a bunch of perlite and those black cinders I mentioned earlier into my container plants. 

THANKS!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 3, 2010)

aloha! about how much percent of your mix consists of soil?


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 3, 2010)

Since this is my first grow, I didn't buy seeds. I have no idea what strain they are. A friend of mine gave me a bag of seeds he had from several good strains.

I'm running a hydro DWC system


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is some more pics


----------



## Punatic (Feb 3, 2010)

WW/BB cross produces more and you get almost perfect up but stoned high. Lots of visual stuff to from BB, Trippy high !
Starting some clones for long season, Looks like they will countinue to veg like I want them to so they are gonna git BIG ! LOL
I'll have to send out save a date cards for the Trim Party ........


----------



## Grow some (Feb 4, 2010)

Took some pics. Just trying to keep them bug free.


----------



## liquidphire (Feb 4, 2010)

hi guys starting up again , failed attempt before with previous batch! Hope all is good!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 4, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> wassup, everybody! First post here....I read choke pages of this thread--not all, but a lot.
> 
> Didn't see too many people mention black cinders, in terms of mixing it into your soil. Bad idea??? It's that Niu (or Nui?) brand that Home Depot and WalMart sells...
> 
> ...


brah, I live in PuNa, I know all about cinders, black & red too. Stuff is excellent for drainage. If can, put about one inch of cinder in the bottom of all 5 gallon that you use.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 4, 2010)

Punatic said:


> WW/BB cross produces more and you get almost perfect up but stoned high. Lots of visual stuff to from BB, Trippy high !
> Starting some clones for long season, Looks like they will countinue to veg like I want them to so they are gonna git BIG ! LOL
> I'll have to send out save a date cards for the Trim Party ........


I've got two 'Blue Widows' myself that just went into flowering oh two or three weeks ago. I will watching them closely as Powdery Mildew made it presence known the other day in my small garden. So I invited al the girls to a "sulllfur Party" the other night in hopes it will knock the PM back on it's heels for awhile/?


----------



## indyman (Feb 4, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> yeah no problem! Go to the Rainbow Drive-in on Kapahulu Ave. Look for a one eyed homeless guy named "Peewee". You know you got the right guy once your nose fills with the sweet smell of Amonia! He's gonna smell of urine, but that's okaY. He pisses himself to hide the dank smell of his stash. He keeps his clones in the yard behind Rainbows...


Hey bradda get that shit of riu now dont get the guy ripped off or arrested!!!


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 5, 2010)

about the mildew, mold, and insect probelms. ive been using a product called "oraganicide" and its baisically its just sesame oil and fish oil mixed with some water. this stuff has workked 100% with my outdoor grows, all moths, flies, mold, everything i can notice


----------



## Punatic (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn Puna sorry to hear you are still having mold problems ?
Nice and dry now down here, I haven't seen anything show up in the past month.
But I do foilar spray my Veg girls once a week with a neem/azatrol combo that might make them immune once they go out ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

"rise for justice, the day has come. for all our people to stand as one...."
[youtube]7BqZPLNoaos&feature=related[/youtube]
















if you like what you see, there's more in here -----> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189309-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow.html


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 5, 2010)

that 3rd pic is amazing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

thx for the kind words bro


----------



## kkday (Feb 6, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> that 3rd pic is amazing


So is sex with a one legged Micronesian. Just amazing!! LoL


----------



## kkday (Feb 7, 2010)

What u guys don't like one legged micros???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahahahaha! Wassup cuz'n! lol


----------



## Grow some (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> "rise for justice, the day has come. for all our people to stand as one...."
> [youtube]7BqZPLNoaos&feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> 
> ...


Crip buds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

Thx for the kind words


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 7, 2010)

kkday said:


> What u guys don't like one legged micros???


what lolos, no hot's for da micro dots?


----------



## pakalolo808 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn. its been a long time. glad to see my thread still going fuckin strong. hawaii growers holdin it down. right now im missing the islands but livin it up in cali for a while so cant complain (got some headband, GDP, chem dog, sour d, and bluE Dream going) . cru/greenhorn strains?


----------



## Punatic (Feb 8, 2010)

ALLRIGHT Doc lookin FROSTY !!!!!

Here's a SNEAK peak at 2010...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2010)

What up dude! Yup, we be holding it down while your away

strains that kkday and I are running are strawberry cough, haleys comet, sour deisel, aurora and mango


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2010)

What up punatic! That's a fat cock! ....oops! I meant stalk lol


----------



## Tunda (Feb 8, 2010)

Supersilverhaze does excellent outdoors. I love it. Some photos i would like to share with the gang.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Feb 8, 2010)

puna that stalk looks bomb. and greenhorn. those strains sound dank. the pics make me miss the islands


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking good tunda!!!

And thx for the kind wordz guys, much appreciated


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 8, 2010)

pakalolo808 said:


> damn. its been a long time. glad to see my thread still going fuckin strong. hawaii growers holdin it down. right now im missing the islands but livin it up in cali for a while so cant complain (got some headband, GDP, chem dog, sour d, and bluE Dream going) . cru/greenhorn strains?


 Aloha brudda. we were all wondering what was up with you. good to see you back on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey aunty, you too! You gotta come outta the shadows more often


----------



## Punatic (Feb 8, 2010)

Tunda said:


> Supersilverhaze does excellent outdoors. I love it. Some photos i would like to share with the gang.


 
Hell yeah Tunda, I grew SSH back in da early 90's it was the first 2 hitter quitter I tried. LOL
Mine took awhile to flower but was wourth it.
Wish my "old" seeds would have popped that and my old Sweet thooth.


----------



## Tunda (Feb 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Looking good tunda!!!
> 
> And thx for the kind wordz guys, much appreciated


Still trying to get mne to look like your guys ones LOL. 

Hey Aunty how you been?

I was thinking of crossing something with it soon myself punatic. Never seen a strain with such hybrid vigor. 

Mahaloz Aunty!


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 8, 2010)

pakalolo808 said:


> damn. its been a long time. glad to see my thread still going fuckin strong. hawaii growers holdin it down. right now im missing the islands but livin it up in cali for a while so cant complain (got some headband, GDP, chem dog, sour d, and bluE Dream going) . cru/greenhorn strains?


 
daaaammnn how i would LOVE some of those strains on big island


----------



## pakalolo808 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah. california is the only other state that can compare to the 808 for the ganj. the club scene here is ridiculous. i can go pick up 20+ different dank clone strains from oaksterdam whenever i want. og kush and super lemon haze are the next two im hopin to pick up


----------



## pakalolo808 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dream of the day that i can bring back some of these strains to the islands. hawaii growers would make them the dankest buds the world has ever seen.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Feb 8, 2010)

but what id really love is to bring these strains back to hawaii. hawaii growers and the island setting would make take the strains to another level


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah man OG kush is my all time favourite!! i actually saw femmished seeds of OG Kush (original ghost cut) on Dr. Greenthumbs site but i dunnno about that being real, if im not mistaken itsa clone only


----------



## pakalolo808 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah. i thought it was clone only also. but if greenhorn found a way, thats sick


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2010)

what they do is take an clone only strain, and self it using magic! lol

 nah, but really, they take a clone only strain and self it to itself using various means. basically making it seed itself. but on a side note, the strains that kkday and I are runnig are clones that are sponsered to us from a friend.  we are gonna start some seeds though for the upcoming long season...hijack, malawi gold, and hawaiian sativa.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what they do is take an clone only strain, and self it using magic! lol
> 
> nah, but really, they take a clone only strain and self it to itself using various means. basically making it seed itself. but on a side note, the strains that kkday and I are runnig are clones that are sponsered to us from a friend.  we are gonna start some seeds though for the upcoming long season...hijack, malawi gold, and hawaiian sativa.


i get like 150 fem seeds that grow monsters for the long season and already dug my pit too. hows everyone prepping their gardens? hope short season grows are winding up nicely


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 10, 2010)

O G kush. now that is kick ass. last year i scored a bag with 2 seeds. germed one, wahine,YEA!!!! spread some clones around, put the mother outside 6 weeks ago. i have one clone that will become my new mother. it's all good.


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 11, 2010)

Check out my closet grow. How am I doing ?

This was my first grow ever.


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 11, 2010)

looks crypt to me! wat kine?


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 11, 2010)

crypt kine said:


> looks crypt to me! wat kine?


I wish I knew. My buddy game me a bag of seeds of some dank seeds. 



I want to get a clone of some BB next grow.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 12, 2010)

Well my WW clones went off to a new home today, good luck girls !!!!!! Make Daddy proud !!!


----------



## kkday (Feb 12, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Check out my closet grow. How am I doing ?
> 
> This was my first grow ever.


Looks good, what's the purple light you shining on it??? Wider color spectrum??? Lmao next we will have people spreading Hawaiian salt on there buds telling us "look at my trichs, big ahh?" lol joke. 




Disclaimer: I'm a ass hole and I talk shit like no tommorrow. Take no offense


----------



## kkday (Feb 12, 2010)

Did any one see kitv 4's story on MM last night???


----------



## SilkySmoke (Feb 12, 2010)

kkday said:


> Did any one see kitv 4's story on MM last night???


I seen it on KITV's website....the one about Big Island and medical mj, right?

I'm not too familiar with the way laws and law enforcement works, I'll admit that right off the bat.

Here's the thing I don't get: the police say they're stuck in the middle since the law says it's illegal, but get plenny people with permits/cards. And that's why you get all of these arrests and stuff.... But do the cops HAVE to arrest people? Or can it end up being one of those "look the other way" when it comes to MJ? 

Sheez...seems like they look the other way when it comes to stuff like illegal fireworks and speeding....


----------



## Tunda (Feb 13, 2010)

The amount of ice around here is rediculous. They should stop turning their heads when it comes to that. Maybe the cops in my area wouldn't have such nice cars and rims if they didnt.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 13, 2010)

I know right?! the fuckin' fuzz have some blinging cars. what's up with that? they also have a free pass to break the rulez then have the power to give citations to others for the same rulez that they are breaking. talk about power trips!!


----------



## kkday (Feb 13, 2010)

The thing about cops is they have so much pride that when they go busting down doors on a legal op with guns blazing, they won't back down and apologize then fix your door. They continue the raid then make u waste thousands in lawyer fees just to be found wrong. 
To me if police do somthing like that then are found wrong in court the cop calling the orders shuld loose there job. Trust me in my job if I realize somthing is wrong and continue to complete the job and it's not right. I'll get my ass fired no time. Were in a day of age where mistakes are unexcepable, there's always someone else who will do it right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 13, 2010)

yup hawaiian. good point.


----------



## mattoattacko (Feb 13, 2010)

lol how did I not notice this section of the forum before? Just wanted to say hi. I'm doing a first time grow off my lani, and so far its going alright. Just a few AKs for my first time out. This is my best guy "Archimedes" after I put him in his bigger pot today. About 2.5 weeks in. Rain has been bumming me out though 







hope all is well with your babies!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 13, 2010)

what up dude, welcome to the HI thread


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 13, 2010)

kkday said:


> Looks good, what's the purple light you shining on it??? Wider color spectrum??? Lmao next we will have people spreading Hawaiian salt on there buds telling us "look at my trichs, big ahh?" lol joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heheh.. Its the light from the UFO LED Light.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 13, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Heheh.. Its the light from the UFO LED Light.


 hey bro. the ufo eh? pretty cool. make sure to update your pics every so often. interested in seeing how the ufo puts out. alohaz!


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 14, 2010)

Fire?







Og Fire


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey bro. the ufo eh? pretty cool. make sure to update your pics every so often. interested in seeing how the ufo puts out. alohaz!




I run a UFO, and 4 CFLs. My power bill only went up around $50-60 during Veg.



Attacked is an old picture of the setup from January 2nd.


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 14, 2010)

I been posting pictures on my thread. Since this was my first grow ever, I ran into small hurdles. Mainly simple things such as over watering, ventilation, and nute burn. Its definitely been a fun adventture thusfar, and I still have around 3-4 weeks to harvest still.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/287719-1st-med-grow-hawaii-indoor.html


.






.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I go check it out and subscribe right now, right on dude 

and I was wondering why your leaf had color to it! good call kkdaylol


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 14, 2010)

kkday said:


> The thing about cops is they have so much pride that when they go busting down doors on a legal op with guns blazing, they won't back down and apologize then fix your door. They continue the raid then make u waste thousands in lawyer fees just to be found wrong.
> To me if police do somthing like that then are found wrong in court the cop calling the orders shuld loose there job. Trust me in my job if I realize somthing is wrong and continue to complete the job and it's not right. I'll get my ass fired no time. Were in a day of age where mistakes are unexcepable, there's always someone else who will do it right.


brah, you know cops never play fair! I mean that's why they are cops. Creeps who can legally getaway with murder! Yeah fuck, I hate that "police pride" bullshit too. I will say that I was fortunate enough to grow up in Lahaina when it was a real small town. I knew 90% of the cops by first name....I either went Kam III or Lahainaluna with them. As a matter of fact, I was the "ringer' for the Lahaina Police & Firemen's basketball in the rec league. It allowed me all kinds of privilages, and avoided jail numerous times for DUI because cops would be classmates with me, or teammates! But once I left the comforts of the general Lahaina to Honolua Bay area....anything could happen!
I can sit here for our hours and tell of terrible cop stories...but I won't. I don't wanna ruin everybody's day


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 14, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Fire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i already know that shit is ginna be smoking reaaal good!!!


----------



## fonzirellie (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to bust in on your guys's thread, But hoping you guys can help.

Going to the big isalnd agian this year for two weeks. last time we were there, I had no problems getting hooked up, but I want better smoke. I am basically looking to be pointed in the right direction to get some of that topshelf outdoor that you guys grow. I dont know if it will help, but I am a cali patient.


----------



## kkday (Feb 14, 2010)

Go to the dispensary up there they shuld take your card maybe the big island guys can pm u a addy.


----------



## kkday (Feb 15, 2010)

Cru31 I think I might know u or maybe your son in law. Your son in law helping u on your grow?????


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 15, 2010)

kkday said:


> Cru31 I think I might know u or maybe your son in law. Your son in law helping u on your grow?????




Naw that's not me. I don't have a son in law. Just me growing my small medical grow.


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 15, 2010)

Updated Pictures, and 2 small videos I posted on youtube of the closet.

(I know the quality sucks!)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4riLtWLD7RI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJHGqDxkkG4


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is some led pics thought you all mite like


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 15, 2010)

LED + CFL is working great for me. I like the simplicity, which is a must for a n00b like me. My HECO bill only went up $60 during vegging. 

Isnt HPS really hot, and a power drain?


----------



## grassified (Feb 15, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> LED + CFL is working great for me. I like the simplicity, which is a must for a n00b like me. My HECO bill only went up $60 during vegging.
> 
> Isnt HPS really hot, and a power drain?



yeah but they still offer the best spectrum for good bud growth, same goes with MH for veg.

yeah they are hot and a power drain btw lol, but they aren't any worse than CFL's in terms of heat output to useful spectrum ratio.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 16, 2010)

I found a keeper.........bout 75%BB,25%WW


----------



## Punatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Puna how you set for long season?


----------



## grassified (Feb 17, 2010)

Punatic said:


> I found a keeper.........bout 75%BB,25%WW



WOW, that's a keeper alright, very nice pheno. Is that WW crossed with Big Bud or Blackberry or ??

f1 hybrid?


----------



## Punatic (Feb 17, 2010)

grassified said:


> WOW, that's a keeper alright, very nice pheno. Is that WW crossed with Big Bud or Blackberry or ??
> 
> f1 hybrid?


Blueberry, I kept a clone from a seed that I keep as a mom ? F1 I dont no ?

Here's another one, it's a cross between a indica web and blueberry. I'm calling her PSK Purple Spider Kush.
I took a sample nug from her last night and after two bowls I slept ALL night.(6 hrs without brownies ! )
It was like straight hash with a BB taste.


----------



## kkday (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm intrested in the LED thing as well I wuld like to hear from growers who has done a few runs with them before I go out and dump the doe for one. But cfl's work great for me now and I'm looking to get some t5's


----------



## Punatic (Feb 18, 2010)

T-5's are the Shit ! (for vegging) get the 4 foot 8 bulb with all 6500k (blue) bulbs you wont regret it............


----------



## lehua96734 (Feb 22, 2010)

aloha gang. aunty here. got some pictures of my "Brain Damage". the shot is blury, just wanted to show the colors.


----------



## Grow some (Feb 22, 2010)

5 weeks into flowering

I just flushed it cuz the light cycle is getting me worried. Next month its above 12 hrs right? 

85% of the hairs are orange
the tricomes are just turning light amber 

any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## kkday (Feb 22, 2010)

Aunty I love that Bdamage!!


Grow some no worry about your plant flipping indicas don't revert that easy. Looks like maybe 3-4 more weeks to me


----------



## Grow some (Feb 23, 2010)

kkday said:


> Aunty I love that Bdamage!!
> 
> 
> Grow some no worry about your plant flipping indicas don't revert that easy. Looks like maybe 3-4 more weeks to me


Thanks for the advice, im gonna let it bud.


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 23, 2010)

If anyone is interested.

*Measure Title: * RELATING TO COUNTIES. *Report Title: * Counties; Compassion Centers

*Description: * Provides that each county has the power to establish compassion centers for the dispensing of medical marijuana. Requires that compassion centers shall only provide service to qualified patients and primary caregivers registered with the department of public safety. Makes compassion centers subject to the general excise tax by making inapplicable the exemption for amounts received from sales of prescription drugs or prosthetic devices. Imposes a general excise tax on marijuana sales. Eff 8/7/2012. (SD1)

*Companion: * 
*Package: * None 
*Current Referral: * TIA/PSM, WAM *Introducer(s): * ESPERO, Bunda, English, Galuteria, Green 


2/22/2010S The committee(s) on WAM recommend(s) that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes in WAM were as follows: 10 Aye(s): Senator(s) Kim, Chun Oakland, English, Fukunaga, Galuteria, Hooser, Kidani, Kokubun, Tokuda; Aye(s) with reservations: Senator(s) Tsutsui ; 0 No(es): none; and 2 Excused: Senator(s) Hee, Hemmings. 

S = Senate
H = House
D = Data Systems
$ = Appropriation measure
ConAm = Constitutional Amendment


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 23, 2010)

*Measure Title: * RELATING TO MEDICAL CANNABIS. 
*Report Title: * Medical Cannabis *

Description: *  Increases the amount of cannabis that constitutes an adequate amount by allowing a qualifying patient to possess 10 cannabis plants and 5 ounces of cannabis at any given time. Makes identification of the site where cannabis is grown confidential. Prohibits the department of public safety from requiring that a certifying physician be the patient's primary care physician. Prohibits certifying physicians from naming or describing a patient's particular debilitating condition. Increases the permissible ratio of patients to caregivers by allowing a caregiver to grow cannabis for no more than 4 patients. *

Companion: * 
*Package: * None 
*Current Referral: * HTH/PSM
*Introducer(s): * ESPERO, Bunda, Fukunaga, Galuteria, Ihara, Kidani, Takamine


*2/22/2010SThe committee(s) on HTH recommend(s) that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes in HTH were as follows: 4 Aye(s): Senator(s) Ige, Green, Espero, Nishihara; Aye(s) with reservations: none ; 0 No(es): none; and 2 Excused: Senator(s) Baker, Hemmings.*


----------



## Punatic (Feb 23, 2010)

The moon chart says the 15th is the actual date for the switch. I'll wait till the end of next month to be sure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 23, 2010)

and so I came to see him and listen for awhile..."
[youtube]ighu4gGlaUE&feature=related[/youtube]
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189309-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow.html


----------



## kkday (Feb 24, 2010)

Doc ripping pics from high times againe ah?!?!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking great Doc. Keep it up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

thx doc! it's been awhile! good to see ya and thx for the kind wordz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

kkday said:


> Doc ripping pics from high times againe ah?!?!


 hightimes?? what is that???lol

we gonna start our own, called HI times


----------



## Punatic (Feb 24, 2010)

Good job to BOTH of you guys LOL that purple came out real nice for outside !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

Roger that!
Thx punatic!
10-4, over and out


----------



## Punatic (Feb 24, 2010)

DAMN son's picking up on my lingo to !!!! LMFAO


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey doc, you get in the water today? Pretty good everywhere,  Surfdout once again. 

Your girls look tasty!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey doc, you get in the water today? Pretty good everywhere,  Surfdout once again.
> 
> Your girls look tasty!!


 nope  work's been kicking my ass lately. I'm too spent by the time I get off work. funny you mention 'cause when I got off work today, I was debating if I should go hit the surf or not but chose to go home. as a matter of fact, I just got home,,, now I wish I went to the beach insteadlol

thx for the kind wordz surfdout!


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, you have to be careful work will kill you. I'm pretty sure work is for people who can't surf.

I'll have to get me camera fixed, the super lemon haze is getting bigger.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL! Ahahaha

yeah man, let's see some pics


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Hey Puna how you set for long season?


not quite sure yet. But what I got going now, and what will probably be with me this summer too is:

Lemon Skunk( Greenhouse variety)
Ak-47
Nebula
Blue Wiidow
Blue Hash
MK-Ultra
Purple Widow( currently breeding beans)
Hash plant Haze(currently growing)

I've included pics of Blue Widow & Blue Hash, both still about two or three weeks out..


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2010)

Grow some said:


> 5 weeks into flowering
> 
> I just flushed it cuz the light cycle is getting me worried. Next month its above 12 hrs right?
> 
> ...


brah, no flush your plants!!!! They are weeks out if not a month still! The plant will let you know when it's ready. Plant will start changing, leaf color changes, they become harder too. Many, many waays to tell. But now is not the time to cut it down!


----------



## Punatic (Feb 26, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> not quite sure yet. But what I got going now, and what will probably be with me this summer too is:
> 
> Lemon Skunk( Greenhouse variety)
> Ak-47
> ...


Wow thats a big list ! Do you allways grow so many different strains at the same time?
I guess I'm slow on the uptake cause it take me a couple grows to know what that strain wants.
Just got a Blueberry in from Kona so guess I'm gonna go with white widow, blue widow and blueberry for summer.
A pure sativa would be nice but not sure I am good enuff to keep her alive to the end.
Almost forgot currently breeding WW/Train wreck male. Plan to put some of his pollen away for future use as well.


----------



## kkday (Feb 27, 2010)

A I here get waves ah today. Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

fuck yeah everyone move to higher ground and stay safe. tsunami warning gang.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100227/ap_on_re_us/us_quake_tsunami_alerts


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 27, 2010)

kkday said:


> A I here get waves ah today. Lol


Tsunami waves are not rideable waves at all K!

Doing my ritual "wake & bake" in the morning darkness when those fucking civil alert horns started blowing. I live within the FEMA flood zone, but I ain't moving nowhere! I'm a realist too. I know we are under hard times too. But so does half the "butt worms" on this island too. I'm willing to bet that some of these "butt worms" are planning their "B & E's"right now for the day. So I plan to load up the kids & wifey and send them to Budy Budman's place......then roll up a ton of danky blunts and then load up my HK and wait for possible fucked up "butt worms"coming by to rip off my pad.

I've included a few pics


----------



## doctorD (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets all be safe and if your neighbor needs help help him damnit!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 27, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Wow thats a big list ! Do you allways grow so many different strains at the same time?
> I guess I'm slow on the uptake cause it take me a couple grows to know what that strain wants.
> Just got a Blueberry in from Kona so guess I'm gonna go with white widow, blue widow and blueberry for summer.
> A pure sativa would be nice but not sure I am good enuff to keep her alive to the end.
> Almost forgot currently breeding WW/Train wreck male. Plan to put some of his pollen away for future use as well.


Punatic, I hope you are above Flood zone? I guess we are in a hot spot of sorts aren't we? I thought about evacuation, but it really is out of the question. To many rip offs are gonna try to capitalize on the situation on coastal subdivisions throughout Puna.

As for "beans" & plants. My list may seem rather large. But I assure you it will be smaller down the road. I always weed out over 50% of my plants for one reason or another. Mostly I don't wanna waist my time with females that are wispy in nature. If that plant doesn't look robust, I don't care if it's female....it's down the road.
So time to roll of my pants and see what this tsunami is gonna bring..


----------



## grassified (Feb 27, 2010)

first waves hitting soon, go beach?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess we're all alright! Mahalo Akua


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 28, 2010)

Week 7 of Flowering... New pics & Youtube Vid below 

[youtube]AJhk9m_0TT8[/youtube]

I need help on deciding when to start flushing for harvest.

I will +Rep anyone what provides good advice.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 28, 2010)

Punatic, I hope you are above Flood zone? 

Nope 

I guess we are in a hot spot of sorts aren't we? I thought about evacuation, but it really is out of the question. To many rip offs are gonna try to capitalize on the situation on coastal subdivisions throughout Puna.


You right I saw the same car circle my house 3 times as I left so I called my Nieghbor to watch the house for me.

Lucky the cop assigned to our road was a close friend too ! Nice being legal  sometimes.....


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 28, 2010)

Howzit local people. Been reading up on this site and really learned a lot. My first plant is almost ready to harvest and I've grown it indoors. It's a blueberry x ak47. Pretty small plant, but nice looking, I think. I'm going to transition to the outdoors and I was just wondering, should I expect any problems with mold or rot with this strain? Joey weed, if that matters. Mahalo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

aloha dude! I wouldn't know, never grew it. maybe someone else did. but you will be happy going outdoors!


----------



## Grow some (Mar 1, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Howzit local people. Been reading up on this site and really learned a lot. My first plant is almost ready to harvest and I've grown it indoors. It's a blueberry x ak47. Pretty small plant, but nice looking, I think. I'm going to transition to the outdoors and I was just wondering, should I expect any problems with mold or rot with this strain? Joey weed, if that matters. Mahalo.


if your gonna grow in a rainny area i would choose The church. Its mold resistant, 900g outdoors. its genetics: Swiss sativa, Skunk, Super Skunk, Northern Lights. http://dope-seeds.com/greenhouse.htm#The_Church_


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aloha dude! I wouldn't know, never grew it. maybe someone else did. but you will be happy going outdoors!


Sup dr. G. Yeah, getting excited about moving outdoors. Got some clear roofing so I can build something to keep the water off the plants. Shootz.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 1, 2010)

Grow some said:


> if your gonna grow in a rainny area i would choose The church. Its mold resistant, 900g outdoors. its genetics: Swiss sativa, Skunk, Super Skunk, Northern Lights. http://dope-seeds.com/greenhouse.htm#The_Church_


Thanks man. Kinda low on cash right now so I think I'll just give the bb x ak a shot. If it molds real easy then I'll hit up that site for seeds. Shootz.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Del- 

I think ya should be ok maybe bring her in if going to rain atnight. Let me know if ya build a little roof for her as i've been thinking about building a little greenhouse for my family and have been reading about different cover materials and light diffusion.

Hey Doc GreenHorner, I'm always planning out the next grow and was wondering if you had any breeders or strains that you definitely do NOT recomend for outdoors in HI?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2010)

Howzit surfdout. The only thing I wouldn't recommend here outdoors would be auto-flowering strains.


----------



## milroy (Mar 1, 2010)

So,
When is the earliest time to pop seeds (that will go to November)?
I have done 2 long seasons. I popped on 4-20 the last two years. First year was great, last season sucked. What are the factors? MAhalos wise ones


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2010)

Factors would be mostly strain. If that helps


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Factors would be mostly strain. If that helps


 
strain and direct sunlight yess


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 1, 2010)

Your right about the autos Doc, cute, but not worth the time(outdoors anyways). Seemed like they had more insect problems being close to the earth. I played with the deiselryder, easyryder, lowryder2, and lowlifes auto-ak before going back to non-ruderalis.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 1, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Del-
> 
> I think ya should be ok maybe bring her in if going to rain atnight. Let me know if ya build a little roof for her as i've been thinking about building a little greenhouse for my family and have been reading about different cover materials and light diffusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 1, 2010)

Right On Puna! Thanks! Yeah, i was gonna ask you guys, do you think its better to grow in direct sunlight or under some kind of light diffuser?

i was thinking about building a 10 x 10 x 4 little covered thing in my yard to grow under. cover it with something that has 90% light emission and leave the sides kinda open. Might help with the wind and controlling moisture in the pots.

What you guys think is better?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2010)

Either way is cool with me I grew in a makeshift greenhouse with painters plastic as my cover. It grew well too! Had to take off the cover eventually cause the plant outgrew the greenhouse! lol

.. I say you're good to go either way you choose to go


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 2, 2010)

aloha gang. aunty checking in. hey Ro. MEAN that purple one, look just like my B.D.


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 2, 2010)

oh forgot, kkday, i harvested that OJ kush. still in the bag drying, going into the jar in afew days. smoked some popcorn buds. Ona, the punk is MEAN!!!!! can't wait for the cure, gonna be real sweet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha gang. aunty checking in. hey Ro. MEAN that purple one, look just like my B.D.


Eh aunty

I think you going have one visitor today


----------



## Punatic (Mar 3, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Right On Puna! Thanks! Yeah, i was gonna ask you guys, do you think its better to grow in direct sunlight or under some kind of light diffuser?
> 
> i was thinking about building a 10 x 10 x 4 little covered thing in my yard to grow under. cover it with something that has 90% light emission and leave the sides kinda open. Might help with the wind and controlling moisture in the pots.
> 
> What you guys think is better?


Um I got a 10 x 10 x 6 greenhouse and I can only fit 3 plants max at a time, but it works great. And wrap that thing with 60 % shade cloth. Wind goes thru but rain doesn't ! Biggest problem is overcrowding don't get caught up on plant count. I would rather have two plants that take up the whole greenhouse house compared to 7. Must have atleast a foot of clearance all the way around each plant(tree) to prevent Mold issues.

Hope this helps


----------



## Punatic (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Either way is cool with me I grew in a makeshift greenhouse with painters plastic as my cover. It grew well too! Had to take off the cover eventually cause the plant outgrew the greenhouse! lol
> 
> Doc I found the cure for to tall ! fishing weights hung like ornaments, She bends sideways but can still move with the wind ! Main cola follows the roof and goes nuts !


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks again Puna! BI peeps is the bestes! I know what i'm doing this weekend! 20 x 20 x 8' And stopping at fishing store on way back.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Mar 4, 2010)

i haven't seen this thread for a long time. last time i looked was only aunty lehua and her newphew. 

Thanks cru3l for reminding about this sight last night at class. if my ol lady resized my pictures i can upload some for add. 

Hawaii Kind...u make the custom cabs or the teacher of class? I'm working on a design for that perpetual cabinet you made. Hopefully i can stop by the shop to talk story and da kine li dat.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 5, 2010)

kailiwela44 said:


> i haven't seen this thread for a long time. last time i looked was only aunty lehua and her newphew.
> 
> Thanks cru3l for reminding about this sight last night at class. if my ol lady resized my pictures i can upload some for add.
> 
> Hawaii Kind...u make the custom cabs or the teacher of class? I'm working on a design for that perpetual cabinet you made. Hopefully i can stop by the shop to talk story and da kine li dat.



No sweat bro


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

sorry bro wont happen again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2010)

hey dude. I've been subscribed to it and lurking. what are you sorry for by the way? won't let what happen??


----------



## grassified (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah I subbed too, 97 plants is a big task, and I hope it all goes through for ya. I got plans for the summer also.

maybe he's sorry about posting the same message in every outdoor thread? Just my guess. But that is pretty rude to get thread attention.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah. that was it. spamming


----------



## kalama (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow.. havent been on this site in awhile. Anyway I threw some bagseed in two party cups just for fun and they are now on their 5th maybe 6th week of budding. Pretty excited for something I did just for the heck of it hahah. Also I looked on my plants today and there are a couple of tiny red bugs on it, I think they might be spiders? Anyone of a remedy for it?


----------



## Punatic (Mar 5, 2010)

Spidermites !!! little frikken devils !!! that far in maybe a sulfur burn ?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 6, 2010)

Why is WALDO spamming in the Hawaii thread? Are you in Hawaii?


----------



## potroast (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I'm not in Hawaii, but I can post what I like in this thread. Just like any other member of Rollitup, this thread is open to all members.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 8, 2010)

aloha all. long time no see!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

woah brah! aloha. welcome back from the living dead! where ya been man? and where is the bud porn at?


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 8, 2010)

been busy working and stuff. got some new crops going. ill take pics soon. how are all of u? and do you guys remember if i sent you seeds. if i did, how are they doing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. I still got em! 

it's been a good year man, for me anyway. been steady on the crops this short season so I can't complain


----------



## kkday (Mar 8, 2010)

potroast said:


> Well, I'm not in Hawaii, but I can post what I like in this thread. Just like any other member of Rollitup, this thread is open to all members.


Point made, but if you look at that guys post history you will see he's spaming RIU like a mad man. I'm not sure but is spaming allowed boss man?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 8, 2010)

kkday said:


> Point made, but if you look at that guys post history you will see he's spaming RIU like a mad man. I'm not sure but is spaming allowed boss man?


KKday, I was looking at the same exact thing.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 8, 2010)

small kind action in hea...Oohhh let me get my cane.....LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

Punatic said:


> small kind action in hea...Oohhh let me get my cane.....LMAO


small kine action! LOL I love it!
[youtube]-SH7bnElWyY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> small kine action! LOL I love it!
> [youtube]-SH7bnElWyY&feature=related[/youtube]


 
 IF YAAAAAAAAAAA CAAAN SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.....WHAT CHITOWN IS COOKING...

SOME SAUSAGE AND EGGS


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 10, 2010)

*
Green Hawaii Weighing Marijuana Dispensaries*
 

http://www.cannabisnews.org/united-states-cannabis-news/green-hawaii-weighing-marijuana-dispensaries/


----------



## grassified (Mar 10, 2010)

Shit cant wait for that, I heard they will have marijuana compassion centers also, which is basically like a coffee shop for med patients only. That would be sick! I think thisis going to the house in mid april? Not sure but I am almost positive it will pass. Hawaii has a huge deficit right now and needs to fill it, and I have a feeling that they will pass anything thats gonna bring them 50 mil a year in taxes. espeically if the system has already been proven in other states. $30 an ounce isn't that bad.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 10, 2010)

Any positive legislation is good news!


----------



## Punatic (Mar 11, 2010)

well there went hilo's co-op, made front page today...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2010)

Ya , I seen it.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 12, 2010)

I would love to donate to other fucked up vets, Just can't hand it out myself on the side of the road tho.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 12, 2010)

She doesn't look like much after you've been looking at greenhorn pics, but I love her dearly.

GSH Super Lemon Haze- Day 42 from seed-organic


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

hey man, that's awesome stuff. I can see all the frost forming.looking nice man


----------



## Grow some (Mar 12, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> She doesn't look like much after you've been looking at greenhorn pics, but I love her dearly.
> 
> GSH Super Lemon Haze- Day 42 from seed-organic


Nice. What kind of bug repellent are you using?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 13, 2010)

I've got my girls planted with companion plants to try and cut down on the buggies, but there are still plenty. I neemed with a few drop of soap a couple of times before flower, but now I just physically check em and remove any by hand before they start. This strain smells like a lemon skittle.

I was gonna ask the same question of the growrilla boys, what is your insect regime when you don't get to see your plants that often?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

we get hit with bugs all the time.  just got a batch of dynagro pro-tekt. will let y'all know how it works

http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website%20pdf%20Files/DG%20Pro-TeKt%20Sht%202010.pdf


----------



## Punatic (Mar 13, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> She doesn't look like much after you've been looking at greenhorn pics, but I love her dearly.
> 
> GSH Super Lemon Haze- Day 42 from seed-organic


 
Looks nice and frosty to me.
I'd love to hear a smoke report after your done !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

veg them indoors a little and bring them out in april.

use the natural sunlight during the day, then bring them in at night. basically vegging for 24 hrs using sun at day and cfl's at night

you been giving them any nutes? particularly nitrogen?


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 13, 2010)

A few of my girls growing out on the lanai. Bunny ate one of them this morning though  Was my biggest one too! 






Question though, What are you guys doing for light cycles? I keep reading that everyone does 18/6 grow and 12/12 veg or something (indoors), but what should I be trying to do for my outdoor plants? Even outside since I kinda have to hide them behind some bamboo fencing they are only getting like...6-8hrs of direct sunlight and only 12ish total hours of sun. I assume they are just going to be short and bud on their own. Any ideas what I can do? Maybe get a few CFLs and keep them inside over night and hit them with that?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

ummmm, what just happened here???? LOL ..

I'm a psychic. answered your question before you asked it!!


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Heh sorry deleted the original post and made a new name.

I'm using Miracle Grow tomato blend 18/18/21. I think I have been using it to sparingly though. I use about 1/2 the recommended amount when I'm watering. I'll probably jack it up a bit next time. If I keep them just doing a 12/12 style sunlight only cycle, do you think that will keep them smaller? I don't really want them getting much higher than 3/4ft if possible.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah, they will be small. if it's leaning on the side of indica heavily


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 13, 2010)

its an indica/sativa hybrid. Lucky its got some indica in it I guess since its been so flipping cold and windy recently :/


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Heres what she looked like yesterday. Stupid bunny!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 13, 2010)

I know this isn't enough to grow them, but think it will help slightly?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

it will keep them in vegetative state. so you should be good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

is that a tooothpick in that top pot?  j/k LOL


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 13, 2010)

it was the one I posted earlier that my bunny ate


----------



## kkday (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah let them get big. Read up on low stress training(lst),super croping, and fiming to keep them short and bushy. 

You don't need to leave that light on all night to keep them in veg just put them under there just before sundown then take them back out at about 9pm in to the dark.


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy crap thanks for that lst tip, I just started reading up on that and it sounds perfect for the area I have to work with. I'm not sure if my plants are to big to start lst, but I'll check tomorrow. Also gonna try your grow cycle idea 

Those plants in the pictures are about 1.5 months old, do they seem small to you guys?


----------



## kkday (Mar 15, 2010)

That's about right from seed.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 16, 2010)

Get some decent CFLs (compact fluorescent lights)... at least 60 watts (about 250 W equivalent)..


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 16, 2010)

All my buds are turning purple...
Bubba completely turned purple..
Purple Bubblegum & Cinderella 99 are starting to turn purple..


----------



## Punatic (Mar 16, 2010)

Big MAMA has about a week, week Half left, She LoooooKing GOOD !


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 17, 2010)

New Grow started....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312780-cru3ls-led-grow-veg-tent.html#post3918533


----------



## Punatic (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn chopper was flying again this morning, I thought ALL funds were gone ?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 18, 2010)

My understanding is they still have federal money, matter of fact I think there are guys from LA over training with them right now.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah shit went to go grab the camera and the batteries is dead, Of course thats the Only way the wife leaves it LOL
Maybe I can ask the chopper for a copy of his picture !


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 18, 2010)

green harvest still going? anyone try growing autoflowering strains outdoors during the long season? when is the best time to start them?


----------



## Grow some (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> I've got my girls planted with companion plants to try and cut down on the buggies, but there are still plenty. I neemed with a few drop of soap a couple of times before flower, but now I just physically check em and remove any by hand before they start. This strain smells like a lemon skittle.
> 
> I was gonna ask the same question of the growrilla boys, what is your insect regime when you don't get to see your plants that often?


I grew SLH and bugs fucked it . I wasn't on it with the repellents.
I use a mixture of Perma- Guard powder and neem oil.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah that sucks! How do you apply the perma-guard?


----------



## Punatic (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks again Puna! BI peeps is the bestes! I know what i'm doing this weekend! 20 x 20 x 8' And stopping at fishing store on way back.


Make sure it has Lots of Ventilation so Mold don't take hold. Get eR Done !!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Maligs-

I tried some last summer, they were ok. I ran them 3 different times, LR2, deisel ryder and easy ryder from summer until Dec. Not much yield(~3/4 oz), but I didn't bring them in at night or anthing. 

As far as planting time, I'd say the optimum would be three to four weeks before the longest day of the year. But I'm no super botanist.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 19, 2010)

Of course I got a case of the lazys went fishing that weekend, but been thinking about building it alot.


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 19, 2010)

right on surfed. thanks for the info. i just placed an order with attitude seed bank for a 5 pack of feminized sweet seeds big devil. i was thinking about starting them in may and that way it will be able to get as much sunlight as possible. im already getting over 12 hrs so i think it should do alright. i'll let you know how the grow's going. as for now i got 8 females of different strains. ill get some pics up in a little bit.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 20, 2010)

In Hawaii we just crossed over to 12 hour days as of March 14....
Our longest day around June 20 is 13 hours, 26 minutes!

Navy Site for tide and daylight hour charts!!
http://aa.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/aa_rstablew.pl


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you guys think of my new set up?
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/313644-my-new-outdoor-indoor-vegging.html

suggestions?


----------



## Punatic (Mar 20, 2010)

Aunty Lehua, I know you was scraping with Affidds awhile back, Did you find anything that works ?
I normally have a only a few, But with all this rain they going nuts !


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 20, 2010)

try using Safers liquid insect soap. it worked for me.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 20, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> try using Safers liquid insect soap. it worked for me.


 6 1/2 weeks into flowering tho.
Might just need to hang some fly paper.


----------



## The Latent Image (Mar 21, 2010)

Started some new cuttings and can't wait for long season. Put the mother out to flower and looking real nice. It's a little over 5 1/2 feet.


----------



## The Latent Image (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks to Hawaiian Kind for his help. The store had every I needed.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Mar 22, 2010)

keep up the good work maybe out on your side come Thursday we should hook up. 

Aloha HK


----------



## colem8 (Mar 22, 2010)

Man i really want to try some Hawaiian weed, properly grown outdoor in Hawaii! But i cant cos I live in New Zealand  I might be moving there though soon!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2010)

if thats you in your avitar id be glad to show you around and smoke you out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha! that's dudes wifey I remember colem8 from another thread


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2010)

lol figures lucky bastard


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

me love you long time 
[youtube]DbaFM_CA4mw[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^^^ you sexual deivient ass somoan lololol


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeeaah, 2live crew! Hows the 2 limo driver dudes in the begining of the video with their mullets, suits, and shorts! Thats fly!

Chitown did i see you in that video?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeeaah, 2live crew! Hows the 2 limo driver dudes in the begining of the video with their mullets, suits, and shorts! Thats fly!
> 
> Chitown did i see you in that video?


 
naw i was in the back bagging up 50's and getting my dick sucked for crack crumbs by back up dancerss


----------



## colem8 (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL yeah mate, thats my fiancee in the pic not me haha. She is Korean.
Anyways, what is some of the best outdoor strains to grow in Hawaii?? I'd like to try them out over here in little old New Zealand


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 23, 2010)

colem8 said:


> LOL yeah mate, thats my fiancee in the pic not me haha. She is Korean.
> Anyways, what is some of the best outdoor strains to grow in Hawaii?? I'd like to try them out over here in little old New Zealand



Everything I have smoked in Hawaii has been pretty dank. There is a lot of growers here


----------



## Punatic (Mar 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHA
Went to do a "little" Pruning on Big Mama again but before I knew it the bag was full ! 
I looked down and said "Crap now I gotta clean it" LOLOLOL
I guess it really ain't FREE !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

That's the kind of problems I don't mind having punatic


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 23, 2010)

2 days away from chopping my ladies.

I've been flushing for 5 days

Check pics.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 23, 2010)

looks like sum dank shit. Gud grow.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks.

First grow!


----------



## kkday (Mar 24, 2010)

You got some hermies there cruel


----------



## kkday (Mar 24, 2010)

I fell in love with a Korean/white girl before but it didn't work out. I just culdent afford the $20 drinks any more. How do you do it???


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone ever use humboldt nutrients? what kind are you guys currently using?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 24, 2010)

Botanicare- Power Flower
Botanicare- Power Plant
Botanicare- Cal Mag


----------



## kkday (Mar 25, 2010)

Maligs we just started using there "gravity" suposed to fatten them bitches up. Other then that we use foxfarms dry and liquid nutes and dyno grows fert line. Koolbloom too


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 25, 2010)

kkday said:


> You got some hermies there cruel



What do you mean Hermies?? Those are miniature bananas!!!


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 25, 2010)

/cry ! This is my first grow


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 26, 2010)

Quick question, for some reason I can't find fox farm soil anywhere. Where and what type of soil are you guys buying?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

cactuspuppy420 said:


> Quick question, for some reason I can't find fox farm soil anywhere. Where and what type of soil are you guys buying?


ohana greenhouse supply. they have everything you need and the peeps there are friendly and helpful. my one stop shop for sure.


Ohana Green House & Garden Supply
2001 Democrat Street, Honolulu, HI 96819-2268, 
808-841-4769&#8206;


......my little piece of spam


----------



## colem8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cru3l you want to be flushing for 2 weeks otherwise it'll make you weed taste yuck!


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 26, 2010)

I find "Green Hands of Aloha" to have better deals than Ohana. "Green Hands of Aloha" has the best selection of Nutes, Mediums, Hydro Equip, Ventilation, Lighting and best staff on Oahu for sure. The clinch breaker is defiantly the staff. Aaron, Tom & Carlos always give good advise.

I'm not being biased or anything Greenhorn. I've been to your store.

Green Hands of Aloha
808-847-4263
1713 Mary ST
Honoululu, HI 96819


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 26, 2010)

colem8 said:


> Cru3l you want to be flushing for 2 weeks otherwise it'll make you weed taste yuck!


Yea, I've been flushing for 11 days.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 26, 2010)

Harvested today


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> I find "Green Hands of Aloha" to have better deals than Ohana. "Green Hands of Aloha" has the best selection of Nutes, Mediums, Hydro Equip, Ventilation, Lighting and best staff on Oahu for sure. The clinch breaker is defiantly the staff. Aaron, Tom & Carlos always give good advise.
> 
> I'm not being biased or anything Greenhorn. I've been to your store.
> 
> ...


my store? LMFAO it ain't my store pal, and you gotta be kidding me if green hands has the best selection of nutes, etc, etc?! LOL hard as hell!!!
you ever been in the store pal? cause it sounds obvious you haven't. greenhouse supply has everything ohana has at cheaper prices plus 1000's of other shit


enjoy the bud porn........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

more bud porn.....


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 26, 2010)

Settle down bro. This isn't a urinary Olympics. 

Cactuspuppy420 asked where to get Nutes, and hydro products. Unfortunately you have a difference of opinion, your entitled to that; that's where it ends.

Good day sir.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

settle down? why, was someone riled up or something I don't get it?? wasn't it you who mentioned my "store"? I think it is you who should settle down pal. by the way, nice harvest


----------



## colem8 (Mar 26, 2010)

NIce grow for a 1st time cru3l!


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> settle down? why, was someone riled up or something I don't get it?? wasn't it you who mentioned my "store"? I think it is you who should settle down pal. by the way, nice harvest



Nevermind.. Your just being Dr. Greenhorn 


BTW. Thanks. I clipped them about 2 hours ago. This was my first grow, so I'm happy thusfar. I should be smoking them in 2-3 Weeks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

heheh! yup, jus' being me

 happy toking dude


----------



## colem8 (Mar 26, 2010)

I will add rep for you


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 26, 2010)

Doc- Need more than 7 plants, going guerilla. Spot is kinda high(1600') gets lots of rain, better to use bags or ammend the soil?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

personally, I like to amend the soil, but I find using the grow bags to be easy to work with. try puttting a few in the ground and the rest in bags, that's how we are gonna run it this summer. sounds like you found a cherry spot man, solid!! give me some updates as the grow progresses, please


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 26, 2010)

Amend with MG, dog crapt and red dirt right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

hahaha! yeah, don't forget the monkey piss too! works just like superthrive


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohana greenhouse supply. they have everything you need and the peeps there are friendly and helpful. my one stop shop for sure.
> 
> 
> Ohana Green House & Garden Supply
> ...


lol both you guys sending me out to Nimitz area. Little far from my place but I'm sure it will be worth it  Thanks!

Side question, what do I say when they ask me what I'm growing? Only reason I ask is because when I first went to Home Depot for soil the guy asked and I had no idea what to say. Tomatoes? Also, think they will have cloning gel? 

Kinda glad you guys passed along the information so quick. Gotta replant some new sprouts asap. Trying that lamp set up I linked earlier on a few new planted seeds. Damn things popped up and have the first set of leaves already in less than 2 days. Doing a 20/4 light cycle (4 off so the wife can get to sleep easier) Lights are bright as HELL even though they are in a different room. Makes the room so bright it almost looks like day light.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2010)

I make no bones about what im growing when im at a grow store. I also have my med card so. Hell I even ask if they offer a discount to med card holders. Some do some dont. One shop told me "no sorry we don't do that as 90% of our customers are card holders and we wouldn't make any money". But you never know. Also. I see you said you went to the depot for some soil. I know it was probably close and all but we need to support our local grow shops. Not just because its a local business ant the money stays on island and not in some big corporate account that leaves the island and never comes back but more because we need them to be here so we can use them when we need to. I used to go to a local business all the tile and for whatever reason I hadn't gone for a long time. When I did stop buy he had a going out of business sale. I said wow sorry to hear that. I haven't been in in a long time what happened? He said it was" because people haven't been in as much and are ordering off the internet. I cant afford to pay the cost of doing business any more." Ok so now i think about what is happening and it really bummed me out I felt guilty for not supporting a small LOCAL business that was willing to provide us with the unique items we need. Keep the islands local and keep them living. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 27, 2010)

cactuspuppy420 said:


> lol both you guys sending me out to Nimitz area. Little far from my place but I'm sure it will be worth it  Thanks!
> 
> Side question, what do I say when they ask me what I'm growing? Only reason I ask is because when I first went to Home Depot for soil the guy asked and I had no idea what to say. Tomatoes? Also, think they will have cloning gel?
> 
> Kinda glad you guys passed along the information so quick. Gotta replant some new sprouts asap. Trying that lamp set up I linked earlier on a few new planted seeds. Damn things popped up and have the first set of leaves already in less than 2 days. Doing a 20/4 light cycle (4 off so the wife can get to sleep easier) Lights are bright as HELL even though they are in a different room. Makes the room so bright it almost looks like day light.


Hahah. Dont go to Home Depot 

Just take some time off and drive into the Airport area, you wont regret it.


----------



## kkday (Mar 27, 2010)

Trust me these hydro stores are not making money off tomatoe farmers. Let them know what you grow "med Mary" 

As for the foxfarms soil ohana is cheaper, but Aron always shows love too.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 28, 2010)

Aloha

What strains have you have success with growing in E Hawaii? What strain is the Johnny D that's popular in Hilo?

Aloha and Mahalo
Waiakeauka


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 28, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha
> 
> What strains have you have success with growing in E Hawaii? What strain is the Johnny D that's popular in Hilo?
> 
> ...


Outdoor or indoor? Although this is in an "Outdoor" forum, its the only HAWAII thread. There's a couple indoor growers like me


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 28, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Outdoor or indoor? Although this is in an "Outdoor" forum, its the only HAWAII thread. There's a couple indoor growers like me


I can only grow outdoors. Don't have the knowledge to grow indoors. I wish I would have an indoor set up for clones, so I don't get 1 foot tall clones that I last purchased and don't know even what straindid I buy. That's why I just want to buy my own seeds since it's long season now. I want the strongest strain I can grow outdoors in East Hawaii. 


Aloha and Mahalo
Waiakeauka


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 28, 2010)

What is the best time to start your seeds for the long season? If the best time has passed am I to late? Have only grown clones before and never from seed. 


Aloha and Mahalo
Waiakeauka


----------



## maligs808 (Mar 28, 2010)

i usually start seed in may-june for long season and harvest by steptember-october.


----------



## kkday (Mar 28, 2010)

Just grow any kine, you'll fined a few gems. That's the ones you keep. Straine names are just to make money. Don't waste money on seeds unless your looking for somthing in particular. 

O the gems I have grown from bag seed. 

You wanna impress your self? Grow some Mexican seeds out. Usually decent genetics just grown like crap.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 28, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> i usually start seed in may-june for long season and harvest by steptember-october.


Mahalo for the advice. Now I just gotta figga out what strain to grow. I want to get the strain that have over 20% THC but not sure if the bugga can handle the rain. Any suggestion on high THC strains that can handle the rain?

Aloha and Mahalo
Waiakeauka


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone try and grow Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze or Barneys LSD?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 28, 2010)

KK is right! Dont put to much stock in the seed companies. Not that anything is wrong with them its not that important. In my experience any bag weed you grow will be better than the bag it came from. Its better because it hasn't been dried wrong, flushed poorly or crammed in some plastic bag for a long trip through a few hands to get to you. Its not as bad here in Hawaii as on the mainland because its a shorter trip from the growers to the end users here but still it degrades the weed. Plus I think I get just a bit higher on the weed I grew just cuz I grew it lol. that's worth 2 high points alone!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Waiakea-

I've got one GHS S Lemon Haze going right now outside in the wind and rain and she cherry. 

Plant not too sensitive and doesn't get too many bugs. Haven't harvested this strain yet for a smoke report, but she smell a very nice.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 28, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Waiakea-
> 
> I've got one GHS S Lemon Haze going right now outside in the wind and rain and she cherry.
> 
> Plant not too sensitive and doesn't get too many bugs. Haven't harvested this strain yet for a smoke report, but she smell a very nice.


Aloha SurfdOut,

Mahalo for the info about the Super Lemon Haze. I will try and order some of those seeds. Please keep us updated about your results. 


Mahalo and Aloha
Waiakeauka


----------



## kkday (Mar 28, 2010)

Let us know how that SLH turns out. 

I don't believe GHS super lemon haze or any other of there strains hit 20% thc levels on average. That's just smoke up our ass. 

I say do a few runs with bag seed to tune your self in to the enviroment then spend some money on seeds. Trust me, I found out I had plant eating mice the hard way.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Mar 29, 2010)

kkday said:


> Let us know how that SLH turns out.
> 
> I don't believe GHS super lemon haze or any other of there strains hit 20% thc levels on average. That's just smoke up our ass.
> 
> I say do a few runs with bag seed to tune your self in to the enviroment then spend some money on seeds. Trust me, I found out I had plant eating mice the hard way.


GHS Super Lemon Haze the 2008 & 2009 Cannibis Cup Champion THC over 20% must be accurate in my opinion, if it wasn't over 20 % then they wouldn't have won the Cannibis Cup. I have sampled both the Master Kush and the Diesel and can say that they are a lot stronger then the Blueberry or Widow strain that is around here in Puna.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

maybe it's 19.99%, and they rounded it off


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

It's not going to be 20% if you grow it. That's what I'm saying. Even miracle grow and poodle piss won't help you bro...... Just my opinion. They had perfect growing conditions and I'm sure it took about 20 different samples for them to hit 20% if even. Arjan has a bad rep as a breader if you ask me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

I like to breed ...


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone can tell me where on Oahu like in the mountains is a good place to grow?


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

Pali trail. Diamond head lookout , c'mon cuz get with the program. Must be like 
16. Try scouting your neighbor hood mountain.


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

haha no not 16 but 17. im new to the growing process but not to the herbalizing. i live like by aloha tower and shit and need some tips like a good place.. not specifically though. can help "kkday"?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! Post up exact GPS grid coordinates while your at it.


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

U gotta know someplace, go scouting palolo valley, papakolea, manoa valley there's alot of places in town that a small 4-6 plant crop can be pulled off. Just remember the harder it is to get to the better.


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

Much Aloha kkday. My dream and passion for growing my own crop has been my number one goal since this new year. I'm getting a batch of bag seeds today and need some help with caring and tending to my plant. Any suggestions? Or any successful tips? I would greatly appreciate it. And this is my absolute first time and i am big newcomer. The questions I have is: when should I plant? How many weeks does it take to grow the plant until curing time? When does it have to be watered? Does it need any solutions? What type of soil etc.. I'm not looking for any indoor because I live with my parents. Much mahalo to anyone that can help.


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't get any help do it all by your self, don't tell any one about it just every one here on RIU(no specifics) use roots organics potting soil to start the seeds then after there forth set of leaves use foxfarms happy frog dry nutreints the tomatoe/vegtables one then when it starts to flower use the one for bulb plants like onions and stuff. Use about 2-3 gallon grow bags. All this stuff can be found at a hydro store.


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok. Sorry if I sound like an idiot. And where may I find a "hydro" store?


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

What did you mean by 2-3 gallon grow bags? Does this relate to the water given to the plant?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Read the thread dude!!!  me and pal, I mean cr3ul, just went over this!

enjoy your day


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha sorry dudeeee. But there is so many pages.. anyways ill read it thanks Dr. G. Can you just tell me what to do Dr. G like the soil, watering proces, how much sun and darkness, when to grow it, what to look for. Etc.. I would greatly appreciate it. Much Alohas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Not being an ass but like I said, it's all in the thread, everything. I'd tell you what you'd want to know but if I did, my post would be just as long as this thread.


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright no problem. You weren't being an ass just straight up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

I promise you dude, you'll get a valuable amount of sound information.. enjoy!


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok enough said!!!! He's a cop!!!!! "conspiracy to sell narcotics to a miner" get the fuck out of here with your pork ass!!! Cop or not u just broke forum rules and will be reported


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

Lmao!!! Ok! Really? You call yourself a teacher? Are you really that naieve or dumb to consider me a cop? Dude your trippin. I think a cop would of said better shit than I have. Like I said I'm only 17 you fat duche bag! Hahahahahaha whatever this site is wack and I'm out. Peace out my fellow stoneys! Keep tokin all!!


----------



## oahuALLbline808 (Mar 29, 2010)

And I was unaware and new to this website so do what you want and report me porker. Hhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Mar 29, 2010)

wow you can tell this guy to go to the other store!!! no just kidding I teach cops to grow to just lettuce and green onions.


----------



## kalama (Mar 29, 2010)

hahah the Narc's cover was blown! DIG BRADDAH DIG!!! hahaha

Narc or not, asking to pick up bud online is just dumb, you dont know who is trolling this site.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

that dude was funny! LOL I'm sure if bignuttz was to meet kkday in an alley, dude would straight shit his pants!  I would tell the "fat deuche bag" sorry if I was you pardner


----------



## Punatic (Mar 29, 2010)

Had to spend a few days in the hospital, But home now, Big Mama did her job, Her children are ALL over Puna and I got nuff meds for a long time.
Time to shut down an take it easy.

The ONE thing I learned ? It's about the LOVE, love them and they love you back !!!

10-4 over and OUT !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Had to spend a few days in the hospital, But home now, Big Mama did her job, Her children are ALL over Puna and I got nuff meds for a long time.
> Time to shut down an take it easy.
> 
> The ONE thing I learned ? It's about the LOVE, love them and they love you back !!!
> ...


 ROGER THAT!.... the doc grows dank with just love


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope ya OK Punatic! Hospitals are no fun. Enjoy the good life!


----------



## Punatic (Mar 29, 2010)

Stuck in a wheelchair, But my "Mind" is my own. That they can never take Away !


----------



## Baked 808 (Mar 29, 2010)

whats up every one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

what up, welcome to RIU


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that dude was funny! LOL I'm sure if bignuttz was to meet kkday in an alley, dude would straight shit his pants!  I would tell the "fat deuche bag" sorry if I was you pardner


 
wow yall got alley's in the tropics...... if there is a palata man im moving to hawaii


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

I bet you a qp doc that baked 808 is allbline lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wow yall got alley's in the tropics......


that's where I amassed my 64-2 record, chief .


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

aloha amigo!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

kkday said:


> I bet you a qp doc that baked 808 is allbline lmao


 hahahha! I was thinking the same thing! LOL


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

And I wuld like to make clear that I don't frequent dark alleys, unless there's spam down there


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's where I amassed my 64-2 record, chief .


 
damn i feel sorry for those 64 transvestites...... drgreenhorn has a nasty overhand right... 

and i would like the meet the 2 trannies that got you lol... was big heSHEila one of them?


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

Chi we got some bang-n trannys down here!!!!! Yeah Boi!! Lmao


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

kkday said:


> And I wuld like to make clear that I don't frequent dark alleys, unless there's spam down there


 
lolololololololololololol and dont forget the crackers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn i feel sorry for those 64 transvestites...... drgreenhorn has a nasty overhand right...
> 
> and i would like the meet the 2 trannies that got you lol... was big heSHEila one of them?


hahahaha hey man, it's what I do,,,, don't hate on a playa

and I can't win them all


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

kkday said:


> Chi we got some bang-n trannys down here!!!!! Yeah Boi!! Lmao


 
hahahahahahahahahahah that shit was sooo funny..YO I THINK I JUST PULLED A FERGI AND PISSED MYSELF


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha Hey man, it's what i do,,,, don't hate on a playa
> 
> And i can't win them all:d


 
let me know next time you get into it with then trannies... Ill call my boy ricki martin, and richard simmins, and little richard and the rest of my gang... We got ur back.... Just dont bend over.....


----------



## kkday (Mar 29, 2010)

Trannys is what u do doc?? Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

putting tricks to sleep is what I do


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2010)

I forgot about my boy eddie murphy.. He in the mob too.. But i donno how down to ride he will be. He is partial to trannies ya dig?


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Went down to Ohana today. What was gonna be a 15min trip turned into 2hrs of going around the store and getting all kinds of knowledge. Fantastic store with fantastic people! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Baked 808 (Mar 30, 2010)

got some Master/ OG Kush  ya boieee


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahha! I was thinking the same thing! LOL


----------



## Punatic (Mar 30, 2010)

cactuspuppy420 said:


> Went down to Ohana today. What was gonna be a 15min trip turned into 2hrs of going around the store and getting all kinds of knowledge. Fantastic store with fantastic people! Thanks for the recommendation.


Just be carefull of the sales Hype, Sometimes less is more.
It is "just" a weed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

cactuspuppy420 said:


> Went down to Ohana today. What was gonna be a 15min trip turned into 2hrs of going around the store and getting all kinds of knowledge. Fantastic store with fantastic people! Thanks for the recommendation.


 no problem buddy


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh absolutely Puna, but he actually ended up saving me money by telling me what not to do (that I was doing). Lol at the same time I was there some other guy came in and picked up 2 truck loads worth of material. Was INSANE to see...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

ya man, I'm telling you, they are cool peeps, I'm not trying to blow smoke up anyones ass. they don't really recommend and try to suggestive sell you anything. they let you choose, if you want info, they will google shit for you. and they give you choke freebies and stoners work there I could spend hours in there and entertain myself, just like I could in any hardware store but greenhands of aloha are cool too.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Mar 31, 2010)

holly shit is that a rep form the doc!!!!! I think dan and the guys over there are cool guys it's just that we are owner operated and are doing this all from our pocket. in ten years i hope to be miles past where they are. But if you look we don't cary a lot of the same product so its only helping you to shop at both places. but hay i don't see them up here ???? Also don't listen to every thing I say or he says and definetly not google!!!! Doc I have the same book collection and have been growing for 15 years I would say my knowladge base is huge, also I have free grow classes every few weeks.


I build custome hydroponic systems so you save big bucks!!!! stater package as low as $75 10 site nft and aeroponic system 7 foot long *$*300 


Frre grow class tonight about LED VS HPS I have done the test myself. come see what we have to say

Mahalo from HK and 
Green Hands OF Aloha


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw that too, and didn't say anything. 

Aaron, new vid up on youtube. See you tonight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt-rY6HmEyw


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahaha! Sounds like you taking it personal. Wanna do a grow-off? I'm game, let me know and google information on a product, not grow advice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> I saw that too, and didn't say anything.
> 
> Aaron, new vid up on youtube. See you tonight.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt-rY6HmEyw


LOL! What did you see?


----------



## kkday (Mar 31, 2010)

Cru3l you got no shame home boy!, lol gheto ass nitrogen and the coolaid container lmao that's good though, keeping it real. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Still waiting On what you saw, cru3l?

and it's aron with one a, don't forget the candles


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Still waiting On what you saw, cru3l?
> 
> and it's aron with one a, don't forget the candles


I was talking about "I could spend hours in there and entertain myself, just like I could in any hardware store* but greenhands of aloha are cool too.* "


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd love to see a grow off from experienced growers. I defiantly have a lot more to learn. My green thumb is in its extreme infancy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> I was talking about "I could spend hours in there and entertain myself, just like I could in any hardware store* but greenhands of aloha are cool too.* "


ya,, it's called *"trying to be nice**"....*


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 31, 2010)

Woah! You changed your picture? What happened to Bob?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

if you stick around long enough, you will notice I rotate from bob to bj every month or so. bj's fight is coming up in a few weeks so I run BJ.....any other questions?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Mar 31, 2010)

wow boys chill Dr and I are only haven fun!!! I don't care who shops where!!!! doc get 2 point for spelling my name right I'm game for a grow off your mountain vs my back yard???? or inside. same strain or what??? I say we show up and dule it to the death wait how about biggest bong hit wins!! 

sorry must get ready to teach growing to the masses tonight 

Class is on led vs HPS come sit in and talk story 7pm 

stop and chill and listen to whats Growing on !!!!!!

Mahalo HK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

what?? LOL  it's all good and any rulez you want. inside, outside, mountain, backyard, bagseed, your clones....it don't matter. let me know when your ready. 
[youtube]mt7HjdtbeUk[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

can i get a HELL YEAH..............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

HELL YEAHHHH!!! and that's the bottom line, cause stone cold said so!!!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 1, 2010)

What is the best mold resistant strain that you have grown? I was going to raise the Church from Greenhouse seeds but with so much negative comments about germination and hermies, I wanted to find an alternative strain. 


Aloha
Waiakeauka


----------



## doctorD (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> wow boys chill Dr and I are only haven fun!!! I don't care who shops where!!!!
> 
> Mahalo HK


If it was my store I would care. I would just make sure you have no reason to shop my competitors and do everything I could to get every customer I can. Thats just me though. lol


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 1, 2010)

How's everyone's grow going so far? You guys all getting prepp'd right now?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> wow you can tell this guy to go to the other store!!! no just kidding I teach cops to grow to just lettuce and green onions.


fuck them brah, you shouldn't teach them shit about growing,...anytime! You think they'd teach you how they violate our civil rights with their infared technology that they use to spy on indoor growers? I hate the mother fuckers!!!!!


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd love to check out one of your grow classes, but I work from 7am-10pm every weekday :/ If you ever do a weekend class post it up 

Made my own little starter germination/veg room last night. I'm thinking 400w worth of CFLs in a little 3x3ft enclosed space is WAY to much. Soaked the root kits last night in some water at maybe 2am, checked them again at about 930am and they were BONE dry. Was not all that hot when I opened the door, but yah... Think I'm going to drop down to 200w and maybe get another fan (the one I have in there now is tiny).


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 1, 2010)

poppin about 100 seeds, mama library here i come


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Apr 1, 2010)

Silly question I'm sure, but will my plants that are outside (AK4 on the lanai start flowering on their own? Only reason I ask is because Ive had them growing outside since late January (from seeds) and only one of them has shown her sex, and even that only occurred about 3 days ago. 

Also, they are only about 2.5ft tall at this point, shouldn't they be taller? They are not exactly in a huge container (about 7" across, 10" deep), but I would have thought they would be bigger. Its my first grow so I'm sure I made tons of mistakes. New grow is going to be a bubble system so I can better control the environment. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Apr 2, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> wow boys chill Dr and I are only haven fun!!! I don't care who shops where!!!! doc get 2 point for spelling my name right I'm game for a grow off your mountain vs my back yard???? or inside. same strain or what??? I say we show up and dule it to the death wait how about biggest bong hit wins!!
> 
> sorry must get ready to teach growing to the masses tonight
> 
> ...


you have a class? something similar to oaksterdam university? what island?


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 2, 2010)

Skate Hawaii said:


> you have a class? something similar to oaksterdam university? what island?


Its not to that extent. Topics are picked every week, and we talk about them. This week the topic was mostly about lighting. Comparing HPS, CFL, MH, LED, & Flur. 

We talk about our grows progress and talk story. 

Its a real friendly group.


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone see the SOJA DvD released last year? Love it!

[youtube]PL3IW5NeLX8&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]iGD6kuMychg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## kkday (Apr 2, 2010)

If your growing on a lanai watch out for the house lights interupting your plants sleep. Cover it with a trash can at night and put a couple bricks around the side of the pot so air can get under there. My uncle got a super silver haze in the ground out side his porch that has veged for about a year and a half now due to the porch light. He uses a green bulb now and it started budding now. 

What's up with all the hydro and indoor hype crap??? Sweet pakalolo is from soil. Hydro has no taste


----------



## cactuspuppy420 (Apr 2, 2010)

kkday said:


> If your growing on a lanai watch out for the house lights interupting your plants sleep. Cover it with a trash can at night and put a couple bricks around the side of the pot so air can get under there. My uncle got a super silver haze in the ground out side his porch that has veged for about a year and a half now due to the porch light. He uses a green bulb now and it started budding now.
> 
> What's up with all the hydro and indoor hype crap??? Sweet pakalolo is from soil. Hydro has no taste


The only real reason I'm going hydro is for lack of time. I'm working from 7am-10pm and with the hydro system I can more or less set up everything to run automatically. 

Ill have a few different systems running though. My hydro system is going to support about 6 plants, so its going to be my main source of fun. Ill also have 2 plants out on the lanai same as now, but with tighter "anti-bunny" security. The plants I have out there now just take up way to much room and trying to keep them all in the sun with out them sitting in plain sight for all the neighbors to see is a bitch. I'm also going to start a PC grow box this weekend, so I'll have another plant in soil there as well.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 2, 2010)

kkday said:


> What's up with all the hydro and indoor hype crap??? Sweet pakalolo is from soil. Hydro has no taste


I'm thinking the people you are talking about kkday are grow hobbyist/med card holders who have no desire or ability to do a guerilla grow op.

But I gotta tell you kkday, you're right there is know denying which is the best, indoors or out. But you know what they want in the Despensaries....indoors!!! It's what the majority of end users want?! 

As for hydro grow systems. I guess I'd do it myself if I was a commercial grower. I even considered it at one point too. Not sure I'd do it if I was a hobbyist/indoor med card farmer. Why? I think you hit it on the nose kkday. By & by indoor hydro all taste the same, and I know you know what I'm talking about Kkday. I'm sure i'll come under attack from the hydro crowd in defense of their grow method...oh well! 
KKday, one thing that is popular now days on the west coast with med growers is that they have many different grow setups to meet their co-ops needs. Indoor & outdoor grows. Even I do that now on the Big Island. This is my second season doing both outdoor & indoor. But relax Kkday, my indoor grow is in soil, and will remain in soil. Why? I now do total, 100% organic grows. I believe it is totally nessesary if you plan to attach yourself to a dispensary in the future in Honolulu. Med patients aren't gonna wanna smoke "miracle grow weed" gangy! Nor will a owner of a co-op let you bring any in their store either.
So if any of you island growers are entertaining the thought of getting rich via a Honolulu med store coming your way in the not to distant future. Hell, because of that I all but had to abandon 90% of all FoxFarm products. For years I used 'Ocean Forrest', by & by a great medium. But at times it was rather "hot". In consistant at best. But it gave you roughly a two week window were you didn't need to add nutrients at all. But after that you're pretty much on your own. But I abandoned "Ocean Forrest", not because it wasn't organic. But it became to costly for me to use. as a matter of fact all of them became to costly for me to use. I'm talking the entire line of FoxFarm ferts too. Plus, if you follow the FoxFarm feed chart, you use their nutes every other watering! Thats fucking hell of a lot of chemical salt build ups that often,crippled & stunted my plants! So the only product I use nute wise from FF is 'Big Bloom',which is 100% organic. So now that is the only product I use from FF. I use nothing from AN, nor General Hydroponics, or anything from any of the major companies out there. All my plant food comes by naturally through organic teas, and the girls just love them!


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 3, 2010)

I just finished drying, and will start curing today. Check out the pics.

This was my first grow, so be nice! Total yield was 5.08 Oz. I'm gonna cure for for about ~5 days

[youtube]4yt6KQxDvxA[/youtube]


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone know the PH of the county water in Hilo?


----------



## kkday (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey puna! How's it?. I understand the whole supply demand thing, the demand is for indoor hydro then the grower supply indoor cuz that's the market. Although I dream of being a dispensarys supplier i'm not in a situation where that wuld be possible. I'm working on it though. I'm sure some one wuld pay for outdoor, I think they like indoor because there's less foreighn debre in the bud, no bugs or leafs or that crap but with a less over head then the indoor guys outdoor can drop the price and still make the same as a indoor grower.


----------



## kkday (Apr 3, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Does anyone know the PH of the county water in Hilo?


I think you are reading too much and not enough hands on, Hawaii tap water is good enough, ph not needed. It's a plant and a hardy plant at that, do your tomatoes demand bottled water from you?? You see where I going with this?? You shuldent be worring about mold or rot unless your area rains all day every day. The more healthy your plant is the more resistent it will be. Grow a sativa there easy and hardy.


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 3, 2010)

Howzit kanakas I was reading this post and loving the community here. I do my thing on the garden island. The other day a couple of friends asked me if I would be interested in being their caregiver Are you allowed to grow for more then one person.

I just harvested my best crop yet about 12oz. And super stoked


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 4, 2010)

I got my next round going and I'm super.excited. I've never grown a proper strain. I got 5 cheese seedlings that just started to show sex and 5duckfoot seedling that I love to watch grow with there crazy leaves. If things go good ill post pics.


----------



## kkday (Apr 4, 2010)

A welcom to RIU garden isle ah??? Throw up some pics cuz!! Big or small we like um all! No worry about all the strain hype if you growing bomb that's all that matters. 12 oz is a great haul cuz shoot for the 16 mark now it's a good fealing I've heard. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

Garden isle eh cuz? I probably know you, that's where I was living this past 6yrs....eastside


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 5, 2010)

Did a little chopping this morning, ho the house smells good!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 5, 2010)

What brand of synthetic fertilizer do you use including the NPK ratio and what stage of growth? Has anyone tried UAP or C Brewer brand?


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 5, 2010)

Just picked up some guano and bone meal and getting ready to.recondition my soil. I'm trying for one more short round and the helicopters flew the other week so I shouldn't have to worry bout the eye in the sky, just the pesky.hunters.


----------



## kalama (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly waiakea, as kkday said, your reading way too much and getting stressed. Fox farm is always a good fertilizer to use. Dont worry about the whole stage of growth crap, just pick a fert that has high N and stick with that, untill flower, which you would switch to something that has more K. This is your first grow which is more about experimenting and learning how your plants grow and react.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 6, 2010)

Aloha Hawaii Growers a FYI 

we now have Co2 tanks in stock to rent and also fill for only $45 pure co2 not bev gas you still need a meter and a regulator.

also just got new foggers in for all you dwc and aero guys big add to any small system!!!

I'm taken a trip to Jamaica for 4/20 and a little strain hunting see you all when i get back 

Mahalo HK
Green Hands Of Aloha
1713 mary st Honolulu Hi 
808-847-4263


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 6, 2010)

any co2 monitors that wont break the bank? sounds tantalizing


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 6, 2010)

Random!!! ALOHA BRADDA!!!! where you been stay??? i should talk, been flying very low also. aloha to all the newbes. this is aunty. getting ready for the long season. a friend gave me some seeds she got from Kona. just remembers the smoke was ONO!! 
i also came across some seeds that i forgot about. germing them now. 
aloha kalama, good to see you again.
and to my boys, kkday, puna and Dr.G. love you dudes. malama bruddas'
aunty


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 6, 2010)

How is the rain affecting the growers in East Hawaii? Went to check the plants today and so far so good but not sure how much longer before mold and mildew occur. My area has gotten over an inch day for the last 10 days.


----------



## trystick (Apr 6, 2010)

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4533&wtm_view=crop10

Hawaii

Also See: 2005 Domestic Cannabis Stats


Rank Crop Unit Planted Area Harvested Area Yield Per Acre Production Units Price Per Unit Value of Production
1 Marijuana Lb N/A N/A N/A 251 $2,976.000 $746,678
2 Pineapples Ton N/A 19.9 N/A 324 $283.000 $91,692
3 Sugarcane Ton N/A 32 87 2,784 $30.500 $84,912
4 Macadamia Lb N/A 19.2 3,020.00 58,000 $0.750 $43,500
5 Coffee Lb N/A 5.6 1,610.00 9,000 $3.250 $29,250
6 Papayas Lb N/A 2 20.5 41,000 $0.489 $20,049
7 Bananas Lb N/A 1.04 13 13,500 $0.380 $5,130
8 Ginger Root Lb N/A 0.28 44,000.00 12 $0.670 $8
9 Taro Lb N/A 0.45 11,600.00 5 $0.510 $3

Damn...you boys in hawaii be doing it hella right!

 stick


----------



## SilkySmoke (Apr 7, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Just picked up some guano and bone meal and getting ready to.recondition my soil. I'm trying for one more short round and the helicopters flew the other week so I shouldn't have to worry bout the eye in the sky, just the pesky.hunters.


OK, sorry....small-kine noob question here.

But when you say "one more short round", are you talking about flowering??? How would you do that at this time of year? Anything that is outside now will just veg right?? Or no?

Thanks for the patience....


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 7, 2010)

I started the latest round the last week of Feb. And they are just now starting to flower. If you start sees now they will not flower until late summer or fall unless it is autoflower then it will bud no matter what


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone used cinder in the soil? How was the results?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 7, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Has anyone used cinder in the soil? How was the results?


all the time brah, all the time! I prefer black cinder over red. But all my grow bags have about half inch of cinder on the bottom of them all. Strickly for runoff/drainage purpose.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 7, 2010)

Brah, jus get some regular potting soil, plant da seeds, and water. Try and keep it simple for now. No need stress. They will grow...


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 7, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Just picked up some guano and bone meal and getting ready to.recondition my soil. I'm trying for one more short round and the helicopters flew the other week so I shouldn't have to worry bout the eye in the sky, just the pesky.hunters.


just exactly what are you doing with your soil,...if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 7, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Hawaii Growers a FYI
> 
> we now have Co2 tanks in stock to rent and also fill for only $45 pure co2 not bev gas you still need a meter and a regulator.
> 
> ...


How come it seems like you only post here(RIU), when you got something to sell outta your store? What you can't afford to take out an ad in one of the two local newspapers, or are you that much of a "white knuckle businessman"?

It's great you get to take a vacation to Jamaica too. But let's be honest about the 'strain hunting' BS, huh? What, you gonna hit the streets of Montego Bay, or Kingston looking for 'Lamb's breath"?
The reality of situation in Jamaica is this. For years the local Rastafarians there were smoking their "shitty Sativa". Wasn't until howard Marks moved to there and brought his own seeds did Jamaica become more diverse with cannabis seeds.
Basically Aaron, the locals like to grow 'White Widow' there and other Euro strains. So good look finding an indeginous strain of any quality. It mostly low end local strains now mixed with what ever Howard and brought in over 10 to 15 years ago.

So, when is 'Hands of Aloha' gonna show some real Aloha? Once a month you folks should have a "free" giveaways to the local grow community. Why not they help put you guys on the map!? You know give away a 1000 watt bulb & ballast. Or perhaps a monthly giveaway of grow tents. Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## kkday (Apr 7, 2010)

Indicas kinda just flower for me even during long season it's good to get early harvests though. It holds you threw to the long is over.


----------



## kkday (Apr 7, 2010)

Where do I sighn up for this giveaway?!?!?

I don't got much of a indoor op but that 1000 watter wuld make a great porch light!!! Lmao


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 7, 2010)

The bat guano is to replenish the nitrogen and the bone meal is for phosphorous. Just some organics so I don't have to use to much chemicals. I am also.going to use em1 I haven't used it before but a friend has to good results.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful pics punabud!!





I just had to bump this one


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Punabud are you going to the Hoike at the MM? I can see that you were at the stadium during practice.


----------



## kalama (Apr 8, 2010)

Where is that pic from akaka falls?







kkday said:


> Where do I sighn up for this giveaway?!?!?
> 
> I don't got much of a indoor op but that 1000 watter wuld make a great porch light!!! Lmao


Brah you would be attracting bugs for miles with that thing. hahaha


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 8, 2010)

wow puna U jealous or something. Hold up First We do advertise in the weakly!!! And there always a coupon and wait ALOHA and giving things away Thats what I do at my Class I don't just give someone something for shopping in my store I give it to them for being a CLIENT!!! where do you shop that they do this ???? Also ALOHA is something I do every day I teach at diffrent Hawaiian schools I have built gardens for kids and Adults to learn in Im not just about Ganja!!!!!!!!!! I have built a garden for and cooked for 2 of the kumu hula in the MM and also teach cooking becasue I was a chef before owning my hydroponic store. 

KK= smart pot donation???
Crul3= plunty of hook ups but never brought an add or coupon hence the joke in earlyer post 

Ok Gas pro charges 60-70 bucks to fill a tank of co2 I charge 45 and nothing to rent the tank??? HMMM maybe just trying to inform people 

I post here becasue when is the last time someone picked up the paper, We also save people money on all of our items and I like to tell people 

Now the Jamaica thing Ya im going on vacation sure Im not going to surch for LAMBS Breath but do people still look for Maui wowi or puna butter???? maybe I know some one there??? Maybe I was kidding ??? but dont be jealous I'll Share!!! 

Ok I'll do a contest or something in the store but you guys tell me what it is and I donate something to the cause. someone can win a small Hydroponic tub set up good for 6 plants??? 

Sorry for the rant But PPUNA if you caint spell my name dont type it All good over here just water under the bridge come over we can talk it out over some 80's strains from my garden 

Mahalo ARON


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate motherfuckers always asking for free shit!! Shut up and pull your own weight!!

Aron, you and your staff are doing a great job! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 8, 2010)

Enjoy the vacation bro.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 8, 2010)

eeeeeasy tigah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

I actually thought the wise crack about going strain hunting and finding "lambsbread" was hella funny!!!



.....and I know punabud personally. he does pull weight


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah Puna Sorry, kinda snappy today. I just had to deal with some chronics so still kinda fired up. 

I'll turn on the vaporizer now and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

hahaha. happens to all of us this small surf aint helping much either!! LOL I'm getting kinda edgy too heheheheh


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 8, 2010)

speaking of pulling weight when is greenhorn gonna throw on the gi??? i know you are itchin!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

To busy working. Putting tricks to sleep in the alley is enuff action for me.



....I am looking for a partner to hold mitts though. Seriously. If ya interested, let me know,,,leave a message


----------



## kkday (Apr 9, 2010)

Sooooooo no porch light??? Lmao


Hold mitts!!!!!! I got bitches all over this island that owe me money, pretend there face is a mitt. Lol

punas OG homies, he says it as it is. One of the coolest cats I know. He's been there 
done that and payed his dues. 

Hawaiiankine I know you threw me that smart pot grow bag to run and I did and bumped your shop choke times as well as documented and compaired the plastic bag to the smart pot it's a $8 grow bag cuz I told you thanks more then I can remember. I give shit away all the time without mentioning twice. You make me wish I payed the $8, the way you throw it out there and put me on the spot.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok so here's a deal for you guys with no strings attached!!!! Best grow pic with some prof of ownership and Hawaii and I'll give away a new Fogger. 

Contest end's????? when i get back 

Rules-
1 RUI Hawaii growers Vote 
2- you must show prof maybe a piece of paper with dates
3- send a hard copy to the store
4- No faces in pics 
5- Be willing to tell how you did it 

Let me know what you guys think we can change it if you come up with something better!!!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 9, 2010)

West Hawaii Pot Bust
http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/20100408/BREAKING01/100408063/Three+Big+Island+men+charged+after+major+pot+bust


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> West Hawaii Pot Bust
> http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/20100408/BREAKING01/100408063/Three+Big+Island+men+charged+after+major+pot+bust


it's to bad that these bruddhas had to go down. But the area where they were growing is not all that green. As a matter of fact, I'm sure that their patch stood out like "Dog's balls". A patch of green surrounded by grey/brown. Pretty fucking easy to find from the sky!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Hey Punabud are you going to the Hoike at the MM? I can see that you were at the stadium during practice.


actually my wife was there. She has "ties" & friends with 'Johnny Lum Ho's Halau in Hilo. My wife felt bad last night for runner up, Taysa-Lei Kapuau'iokalehuamamomae'ole "Kapua" De Sa in the Miss Aloha Hula. Da chick's style gave me "chicken skin" watching her dance. So, bold, so different, I guess the judges weren't quite ready for that kine style,...yet!?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> beautiful pics punabud!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you liked it "G", oh and thanks for da kind words..


----------



## kkday (Apr 9, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> West Hawaii Pot Bust
> http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/20100408/BREAKING01/100408063/Three+Big+Island+men+charged+after+major+pot+bust


Wow that's some crazy bail!!!! These pigs got to much time on there hands! They were watching them even at night, it's weed not meth. Fuck growing I'm going to start a crank lab if the penalty is going to be the same. I mean that's were there pushing everyone with there crazyness.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> wow puna U jealous or something. Hold up First We do advertise in the weakly!!! And there always a coupon and wait ALOHA and giving things away Thats what I do at my Class I don't just give someone something for shopping in my store I give it to them for being a CLIENT!!! where do you shop that they do this ???? Also ALOHA is something I do every day I teach at diffrent Hawaiian schools I have built gardens for kids and Adults to learn in Im not just about Ganja!!!!!!!!!! I have built a garden for and cooked for 2 of the kumu hula in the MM and also teach cooking becasue I was a chef before owning my hydroponic store.
> 
> KK= smart pot donation???
> Crul3= plunty of hook ups but never brought an add or coupon hence the joke in earlyer post
> ...


brah, it's called "tough love", not jealousy Aron! The thing is, I should have gotten back on the site sooner than later to reply to my first post on this thread. 
Sure, it appears that I'm attacking Aron. But I'll be one of the first to also say that he extended his hand to all of us in one way or another here in a positive way. Or it least that has been my experience with Aron. So why the hostility you ask? In the industry/lifestyle I put Seedbanks, then Hydro Shops on the bottom of the "Foodchain". Both of these businesses I compare to "Used Car Salespeople". Especially if the Seedbank is lke 'marijuana-seeds.nl'. These fucks should have their business license taken away. But a reputable seedbank like Paradise, Mr. Nice, or Greenhouse Seed Co.,DNA, are different. They have quality beans. Now, for Hydro & speaciality shops issues. I expect loyal patrons like 'SurfDout' to come to your side. So I'm not even upset by his comments. As a matter of fact. I got a good chuckle from 'SurfDout's comment about "me pulling my own weight". Or better yet the part were he hates guys who want freebies. I gotta ask 'SurfDout',what's wrong asking for something free from these shops? If you use them a lot, you have paid your fair share of the owners bills! Pal, I've been growing in da islands since around 73 or 74. Trust me, I've paid my fair share for soil, ferts, etc.,etc over the years.
I do appreciate what you say you're doing for the Honolulu Highrise grow community. I don't mean that as a knock either. But you guys in Honolulu service a lot of closet/tent growers in town. even if they got their med cards they are limited to grow indoors because Honolulu has more "rippers" than cops!
So selling lights, tents, hydro setups, I get it. But throw the "dogs a bone" once in awhile Aron, and I guess that's what you're doing with your contest? So I commend you on that.
Aron, I also appreciate what you do for your "clients". On MAui I use to go to a place were I could get everything I needed for the long season, and I mean everything. Bill would damn near hit $12,000.00 every year,and guess what Aron? I won't have to pay until after harvest time! Talk about faith, huh?
If GreenHarvest hit me, Feed shop owner would have to wait another year to get his money. Luckily I never got hit years I took out credit..knock on wood!

All in all it's all good. Look, now you're gonna have a contest for da gang! Good on you Aron


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 9, 2010)

Day 21 Update
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312780-cru3ls-led-grow-veg-tent-5.html 

[youtube]RKro2Yw4dOs[/youtube]


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 9, 2010)

Over here onkauai we hear that they don't fly on the big isle. Or pull small patches on private property. What's the dealy-o.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

They fly over all islands


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 9, 2010)

Aloha doc g. Youstill on Kauai?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

No, I really miss Kauai though, I get jealous everytime I see you post! LOL


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 9, 2010)

10 out of 14 cheese starts are male. Well at least I get four babies going. I love mid summer buds. This must have been a good season because get the load pakalolo and the prices stay dropping


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey sorry again guys, I'm such a fucking idiot. It wasn't even about hydro shops or $150 seed packs, i'm an outdoor guy who tries to makes his own everything. It was just me venting after trying to be nice to some people only to get shit on. Fuck'n chronics in the family. 30-06 next time. 

So yeah Puna, sorry for the mindless jab, I'll be over there surfing Kawa this month, please feel free to come down and hand me a few open fives.kiss-ass


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Over here onkauai we hear that they don't fly on the big isle. Or pull small patches on private property. What's the dealy-o.


 total "BS" brah! Since we passed our passed our bill making cannabis a 'lesser crime last Nov., they have been flying more often!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 9, 2010)

Puna no worries lets get back to garden talk.....

just came from a clients House and saw what he had going I feel for the people here that dont have the tools indoor or out. this guy had every thing so nice but was failing in two places
1- House and garden Nutes have to much N and there where more leaves then flowers he was using Fox farm Ocean and i feel that is hot enough for almost the whole grow not knowing this he was giving it to much and grew alot of leaves. 
2- Strain!!!!! his strain was a long stick like sativa that looked like it needed a lot of light I think if he had a better sativa or a nice indica he would be doing so much better.
the best thing I saw was that he had two security things DOGs!!! and a cool green house made of thick wire and metal studs. this was the cleanest place I ever saw he had gravel floor nice clean sides and good air movement. this was a cool setup now we just need to change a few things hope he gets on here but he is pushing 80 so the computer thing is hard for him. 

Any word on who would like to do the contest thing if your an outdoor guy I'll keep the fogger and do a bag of soil or maybe bug spray or maybe a little Speacial powder I use "wettable sulfer" Lets make this fun!!!!

Mahalo everyone

most of you know I fight for MMJ on the front lines There is a group of people gathering again trying to work out the problem with the last bills If you would like to give your input let me know would be glad to have some help!!! also just a fYI last time there was 5 Big Island police and LA's DA and Police there. Would be nice to have some people from there input. We have until july to make this bill work and write it well please give us your input and be heard NOW!!!! 


Mahalo Aron


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Puna no worries lets get back to garden talk.....
> 
> just came from a clients House and saw what he had going I feel for the people here that dont have the tools indoor or out. this guy had every thing so nice but was failing in two places
> 1- House and garden Nutes have to much N and there where more leaves then flowers he was using Fox farm Ocean and i feel that is hot enough for almost the whole grow not knowing this he was giving it to much and grew alot of leaves.
> ...


Aron, what actually happened with those bills? Things were moving along smoothly then,..."blam". All three bills go south.and in a democratic stateI just don't get it!

Who actually came from outta state to persude our lawmakers with old prohibition scare tactics? I'd like to know who got cold feet?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey sorry again guys, I'm such a fucking idiot. It wasn't even about hydro shops or $150 seed packs, i'm an outdoor guy who tries to makes his own everything. It was just me venting after trying to be nice to some people only to get shit on. Fuck'n chronics in the family. 30-06 next time.
> 
> So yeah Puna, sorry for the mindless jab, I'll be over there surfing Kawa this month, please feel free to come down and hand me a few open fives.kiss-ass


no worries brah. Life is to short to get upset,...even when guys shoulder hop too! 

Die hard surfer huh? Where'd you learn to surf, and how many years you got in?Got a favorite surf spot?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

hey puna, I started at walls! with a McDonalds tray! I'm sure you remember those days. I could rip pretty good with em  if you remember, back in the day, where ABC store/LuLu's is now, it was a McDonalds before


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 9, 2010)

There is way to many ways for a bill to die. Our legislation process is made for bills to fail.

The bills died in the Hawaii House of Reps (Finance Committee). It died due to lack of movement.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how many plants you need to have before law enforcement can charge you with commercial promotion of marijuana?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> There is way to many ways for a bill to die. Our legislation process is made for bills to fail.
> 
> The bills died in the Hawaii House of Reps (Finance Committee). It died due to lack of movement.


are you kidding me!?!? It died in Finance Committee of all places! How fitting is that? My kids can't go to school on Fridays, yet they kill a bill that would bring in revenue?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Does anyone know how many plants you need to have before law enforcement can charge you with commercial promotion of marijuana?


one plant if you don't have medical license,...well do yah?


----------



## Punatic (Apr 10, 2010)

Dang and ONE plant can be enough......
Just spent the week cleaning Big Mama......Got 3 gallons dried, so I'm real happy how she turned out.......a few branches of seeds aint so bad either


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey puna, I started at walls! with a McDonalds tray! I'm sure you remember those days. I could rip pretty good with em  if you remember, back in the day, where ABC store/LuLu's is now, it was a McDonalds before


oh sure, I remember all the McDonalds location in Waikiki. The Kapahulu McDonald's was more or less an express location right? Shit, I was hanging down in Waikiki when Kuhio Beach had the old "A" frame there..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup, it was an express. I remember I used to see Don "the rock" Muraco paddle out to the queens line-up all the time! I still surf a famous town left to this very day! And it ain't bowls or kewalos either. Can you guess the break?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> one plant if you don't have medical license,...well do yah?


Nope.........


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is what I heard 



[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Hi Folks - I've been reluctant to write and be the bearer of bad news, but it looks like all the medical cannabis bills are dead for this Session. (I say "looks like" cause w/ the Lege strange things can happen and it ain't over til the fat lady sings.)

This go 'round we can blame the House:

*SB 2141 SD1* (which would have made improvements to the program) was referred to PBS/HLT (Public Safety/Health) and then Judiciary. Although Rep. Hanohano of PBS was supportive and willing to hear it, Rep. Yamane, the Health Chair, refused. Nor would he waive it, which would have meant it could move on w/o his cmttee hearing it. So since there was never that joint hearing on it, it could not move on to Judiciary (JUD).

*SB 2213, SD2 *(which would have set up compassion centers county by county) was referred to JUD and Finance. It was never scheduled for a hearing by Rep. Karamatsu's Judiciary Cmttee reportedly after he was visited by a delegation of police from all the counties. (Police lobbying, you say? I thought their mantra was that they only enforced laws once they were in place.)

So that's the sad tale of an election year at our state legislature. When the other side sensed that we had momentum they increased their firepower bringing in a cop, a sheriff and a d.a. from L.A. County to spread fear and misinformation about dispensaries and mmj laws in general.

*Ready for some good news? 

*1. We have the largest, best organized, and most knowledgeable group of proponents we've ever had. The testimony at the last hearing was most impressive with 110 pages submitted compared to just 35 or so at the prior one and lots of articulate testifiers on our side.

2. "Controversial" bills like ours historically take at least 2 legislative sessions to pass (this was the case, for example, with both the needle exchange bill in 1990 and the mmj bill itself in 2000 - despite the fact that the latter was initiated by Gov. Cayetano himself.)

3. We have the impressive Medical Cannabis Working Group Report available and ready for us to use in our lobbying efforts.

4. We have the "Interim (between Sessions) to regroup, strategize, write some really tight bills and get our legislative backers in place. We could also bring in some activists or public officials from places with successful mmj programs and showcase their models.

5. We will have a new, and hopefully more supportive, Governor in 2011.

I know it's hard to accept that we have to wait at least another year for any long overdue changes to be put in place. Unfortunately that's the political reality in Hawai`i Nei. Hang in there, friends, and try not to be too discouraged.

(I will write separately about the status of the mj decrim bill, SB 2450, SD 1) since that's a different topic and I know that not everyone on this list is supportive of that effort.)

Mahalo everyone.
pam[/FONT]

-- 
Pamela G. Lichty, MPH
President
Drug Policy Forum of Hawai'i
P.O. Box 61233
Honolulu, HI 96839
Phone: 808 735-8001
Fax: 808 735-2971
Cell: 808 224-3056
[email protected]
www.dpfhi.org



http://thegardenisland.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/article_817c6e42-3ef0-11df-8ac3-001cc4c002e0.html

http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2010/03/28/video-hawaii-governor-rails-against-marijuana-dispensaries/


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> one plant if you don't have medical license,...well do yah?


One plant is promoting a detrimental drug charge and not commercial promotion of marjuana. I am not sure at what number of plants before you get charged with the commercial promotion but I know it's more then 24 plants because my friend got promoting a detrimental drug charge. And to answer your question I do have a blue card!


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 10, 2010)

Prohibition-enough already! I've got a card carrying friend from cali coming over to stay with me for a couple of months, will that card cover him growing in HI? 

On a much happier note,SURFING- What left Doc? Sui's? Rice bowls is my favorite s. shore spot. Yep, been a little water rat from day one, named after water. Dad was a hardcore travelling fisher/surfer/boat builder. Spent 5 years surfing north Japan by myself in the frigging snow while banging the head yakuzas GF the whole time. As far as fav surf spot in da world, it all came together for me one day at a spot on Moloka'i. Now my old ass is SurfdOut and it's all about my daughter.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup, it was an express. I remember I used to see Don "the rock" Muraco paddle out to the queens line-up all the time! I still surf a famous town left to this very day! And it ain't bowls or kewalos either. Can you guess the break?




I choose what's behind certain number #3,.....'*Publics*'


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I choose what's behind certain number #3,.....'*Publics*'


 YUP!!!! good call Puna!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Prohibition-enough already! I've got a card carrying friend from cali coming over to stay with me for a couple of months, will that card cover him growing in HI?
> 
> On a much happier note,SURFING- What left Doc? Sui's? Rice bowls is my favorite s. shore spot. Yep, been a little water rat from day one, named after water. Dad was a hardcore travelling fisher/surfer/boat builder. Spent 5 years surfing north Japan by myself in the frigging snow while banging the head yakuzas GF the whole time. As far as fav surf spot in da world, it all came together for me one day at a spot on Moloka'i. Now my old ass is SurfdOut and it's all about my daughter.


unfortunately the state gov here is pretty anal. So I don't expect them to honor your friends med card. But at the same time Cali does the same thing in kind. Our cards are useless there too.

Favorite surf spot on Molokai! That's great brah! You ever surf Lanai? I use to surf Manele Bay when there was no hotels, resorts nothing. We, my friends & I would load our shortboards onto my Radon. Leave Lahaina Harbor at daybreak,and return from Manele Bay before the noontime all surfed out! What an awesome left there!
I'm also a retired 'Waikiki Beachboy", twenty yrs on the beach there. Just left a little over three years ago to the Big Island. Return to my roots as a "Dirt Farmer", as a Medical Dirt Farmer that is...


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> YUP!!!! good call Puna!


brah, I use to love that place when I was riding shorts boards full-time. Smacking da lip on the inside with the reef three inches above your fins, and visions of coral heads peeking up in your path. Split second decisions, hair splitting cutbacks, and flatout fucking fun!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, I use to love that place when I was riding shorts boards full-time. Smacking da lip on the inside with the reef three inches above your fins, and visions of coral heads peeking up in your path. Split second decisions, hair splitting cutbacks, and flatout fucking fun!!!!!!


hahahahahaha! I Couldn't have described any better!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2010)

Ive been body surfing point panic since I was 17 and that's along time ago. When I come back to Hawaii I fell in love again with that place. call me crazy but I like it. Maybe cuz I can slip out from work and be in the water in 5 min catch a few dry off and get back to the office saying I "went to see a client" They don't even miss me lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Ya man. Point panic, awesome right. Would bodyboard alot there. They don't care to much for surfboards there


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont either.... They get in my way lol. lazy ass paddle the channel like everyone else


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 10, 2010)

Point Panic is awesome.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2010)

ufc tonight..............................


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 10, 2010)

watched it at 7 am werd up


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 10, 2010)

OOh those long summer days, surfing allll day. Spent more time on the N. shore when young, but my brother and i did live behind Rainbows for ten years or so. Riding my peice of shit bike everywhere, dirt poor and happy as could be. Yep, had a board specifically for publics, and had my stuff handed to me proper at big outside castles. Miss those days. 

You must have really enjoyed being a beahboy Puna, don't think there is a better life. Spent some time at Manele, but never saw her shine. Hopefully your still getting some water time on the BI, them puna boys rip!


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 10, 2010)

can someone tell me how to post pictures


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 10, 2010)

Like this -Early Durban


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 10, 2010)

You upload by going into manage attachments


----------



## Punatic (Apr 10, 2010)

$ 80 extra in electric per month on a 18Hr cycle for both lights. T5HO


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2010)

Punatic said:


> $ 80 extra in electric per month on a 18Hr cycle for both lights. T5HO


How much watts do they use?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

nice color you got going on with the the pistils there, SurfOut!


----------



## Punatic (Apr 11, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> How much watts do they use?


 
I dunno ? I just pay the $80 extra

White Widow
45 Gallon container with 30 gallons of 1/3 Ocean forest and 2/3 Perlite #3(gravel size).


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 11, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> OOh those long summer days, surfing allll day. Spent more time on the N. shore when young, but my brother and i did live behind Rainbows for ten years or so. Riding my peice of shit bike everywhere, dirt poor and happy as could be. Yep, had a board specifically for publics, and had my stuff handed to me proper at big outside castles. Miss those days.
> 
> You must have really enjoyed being a beahboy Puna, don't think there is a better life. Spent some time at Manele, but never saw her shine. Hopefully your still getting some water time on the BI, them puna boys rip!


I only surf when I'm on Oahu for business these days. I was looking at some photos with my eldest son the other day. He was laughing at me in my "nutthugging Quiksilver Boardshorts" standing on the cliff at Honolua Bay with Shawn Tomson & Button & Mark Liddel. We were watching Larry Bertleman rip up the inside .of the bay. To be honest with you gang. I'm rather proud of that pic. Myself and my friends, real surf legions. You'd think my boy would be stoked? But all he could do was laugh at us four in "Nutthugging Quiksilvers"!!!! I gotta hide my stash better...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

looking good punatic!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I only surf when I'm on Oahu for business these days. I was looking at some photos with my eldest son the other day. He was laughing at me in my "nutthugging Quiksilver Boardshorts" standing on the cliff at Honolua Bay with Shawn Tomson & Button & Mark Liddel. We were watching Larry Bertleman rip up the inside .of the bay. To be honest with you gang. I'm rather proud of that pic. Myself and my friends, real surf legions. You'd think my boy would be stoked? But all he could do was laugh at us four in "Nutthugging Quiksilvers"!!!! I gotta hide my stash better...


 Buttons Kaluhiookalani is the man!!! my favorite surfer by far!......and I remember the old skool nuthugger shorts! LOL
[youtube]ssDGQ6mkpa0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Twentythree (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread is clearly far from needing this, but I want to share this with people.
http://astro.unl.edu/classaction/animations/coordsmotion/daylighthoursexplorer.html

Hawaii is at around 20 degrees latitude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

hey what up dude it's a fun table to play with. today at 19.1 degrees north latitude, there will be 12.4 hrs. of daylight


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2010)

*
Sorry to change the subject *


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 11, 2010)

Sheck the bubba I was gifted from a friend turned out fantastic, purple too. I lost the plant carelessness. Was wanting to run her again, lemme know if you know a way to obtain the cut again


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey RK long time no see... 
Hope you have been well

That's the same cut of Bubba that I gave you a while back... 

Been running that: 
*Bubba Pre98*
*OG fire*
*Cinderella 99*- strong pineapple smell and flavor but not the couchlock effect I like in my indicas 
*Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg*.. (Purple Ape x Chem D) Purple Ape is one of my favorite purple indicas!!!!!

The Bubba and the Ape Dawg are true keepers....


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 11, 2010)

cool chart i like to use this one 

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=103


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

that's a cool chart. it's telling me, right now, each day is growing 1 minute 9 seconds on average every day where we are at


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 11, 2010)

thought it was the bubba, glad to see her again. she is an amazing girl 

alot of things are happening and hawaii's genetics seem to be moving in the right direction!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 11, 2010)

ya Doc i like that can plan it out and also go by the moons on there I belive in planting around new moons because ::The* lunar phase *controls the amount of moisture in the soil. This moisture is at its peak at the time of the new and the full moon. The sun and moon are lined up with earth. Just as the moon pulls the tides in the oceans, it also pulls upon the subtle bodies of water, causing moisture to rise in the earth*,* which encourages germination and growth. Tests have proven that seeds will absorb the most water at the time of the full moon.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

ya, I like to work with the moon too


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 11, 2010)

good info.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 11, 2010)

2 other Hawaii tricks for outdoors 

1- Banana peels I love to use them under my grows never had a problem with any_nutrient deficiencies. I use a blender and grind them up and lay out in the sun for a day covered with plastic wrap. then put them under or in my soil for planting. gives off much needed _ potassium for the plants. 

2 Palm Ash- I burn the leaves of my palms around the house and put that in my soil gives off a killer amount of Potassium. 

my Love is outside and would chose it over any hydroponics any day!!!!!!!!!!!

Aloha HK


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I do have a question about the lunar planting, when is the best time to plant a seed? I've been germing two weeks before a full moon to try and utilize the gravitational pull on the roots in it's early stages. Like you said there is supposed to be more soil moisture on the new and fulls, but if I control the moisture in my pots? Other than that I try to plant on a waxing and harvest on waning, is this right?


----------



## kkday (Apr 12, 2010)

You cats are crazy it's not rocket science. lol I got seeds germing in my buds!! This shit just wants to do it all on it's own. But good info none the less


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah- I crazy for plants! Actually my passion is growing rare and endangered native hawaiian plants and have worked in conservation in the Koolaus for many years. I'm sure I know your cousin KKDay that works in conservation. 

I'm excited to have my friend come stay with me for a couple of months, he's originally from BC and hes bringing with him some old school genetics from the uncles.

Have a good week folks!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Guys- Check out the ad for Medical Marijuana theft prevention on CL under farm and garden. Ha!


----------



## bagada (Apr 12, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah- I crazy for plants! Actually my passion is growing rare and endangered native hawaiian plants and have worked in conservation in the Koolaus for many years. I'm sure I know your cousin KKDay that works in conservation.
> 
> I'm excited to have my friend come stay with me for a couple of months, he's originally from BC and hes bringing with him some old school genetics from the uncles.
> 
> Have a good week folks!!


kaneohe...represent..cheeeee


----------



## bagada (Apr 12, 2010)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/grd/1689333647.html This seems pretty dick...but i bet it works well.


----------



## PunaDank (Apr 12, 2010)

New to the forums, been growing since the hanabada days. but cannabis horticulture has evolved since then, so i'm here to keep up with the times.

Aloha guys, 4/20 coming up chee huuu.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2010)

Alohaz!

CheeeeeHuuuu!!!


----------



## kkday (Apr 13, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah- I crazy for plants! Actually my passion is growing rare and endangered native hawaiian plants and have worked in conservation in the Koolaus for many years. I'm sure I know your cousin KKDay that works in conservation.
> 
> I'm excited to have my friend come stay with me for a couple of months, he's originally from BC and hes bringing with him some old school genetics from the uncles.
> 
> Have a good week folks!!


I'm tied to some conservation groups and have lots of friends in DLNR, I just had some drinks with a few this past Friday for my birth day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

kkday said:


> I'm tied to some conservation groups and have lots of friends in DLNR, I just had some drinks with a few this past Friday for my birth day.


 ties to conservation groups or the mexican cartel? LOL


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 15, 2010)

I love short season.
That is all.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 15, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I love short season.
> That is all.


and I love Big Island which is one big short season all year long! Plus, that's not all. On 4/20, here on BI will be a "medical cannabis cup" contest....yeah!!!

Lucky live Big Island!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 15, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> and I love Big Island which is one big short season all year long! Plus, that's not all. On 4/20, here on BI will be a "medical cannabis cup" contest....yeah!!!
> 
> Lucky live Big Island!


Please pm me with more information. I wouldn't mind being a judge.


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 15, 2010)

Day 28 update. The girls are looking good.

I posted pics on Image Shack. (Address below)

http://img338.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=cimg0440c.jpg


Youtube Vid
[youtube]xdHsP6OJAlw[/youtube]


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 15, 2010)

Alright how much herb are you guys yielding per plant. Where I live is super dry. When I plant far off if I keep up with the watering I get about a quarter oz per. Maybe 3/4. If its close I get closer to an oz. I usually grow in pots. I've grown pounders in the summer, but that was in my yard and nerve wrecking. Just wondering how you guys are doing.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 15, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Day 28 update. The girls are looking good.
> 
> I posted pics on Image Shack. (Address below)
> 
> ...


you know when I was expanding my grow op to include an indoor op, with my normal outdoor op. I considered using LED lights. I saw several advantages to having them. But found only one flaw in them. But that one flaw was enough to change me on my ideas about using LED's light for my indoor grow op. 
I truly believe LED is the future but now is not the time! Right now the LED industry is pretty much controlled by two maybe three Chinese LED companies,who throw on different labels for American companies that retail LED lights. The fact remains that the technology is still very new,and with new comes steep prices. But that wasn't the reason the kept me from purchasing LED lights. While the light seems to get by with vegging, they are terrible for flowering in my opinion. Hey, but if you live in a High rise in Honolulu!? I imagine it is probably the safest way to go.
I wish you the best of luck, and I will be watching your films(videos).


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 15, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Alright how much herb are you guys yielding per plant. Where I live is super dry. When I plant far off if I keep up with the watering I get about a quarter oz per. Maybe 3/4. If its close I get closer to an oz. I usually grow in pots. I've grown pounders in the summer, but that was in my yard and nerve wrecking. Just wondering how you guys are doing.


so this is where we all drop our pants and pull out our uliis, and compare them? Damn, I hope there is no Ardvarks/turtle necks in the crowd....shit.... is that Furmunda Cheese I smell? Help!!!!!!


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 16, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> you know when I was expanding my grow op to include an indoor op, with my normal outdoor op. I considered using LED lights. I saw several advantages to having them. But found only one flaw in them. But that one flaw was enough to change me on my ideas about using LED's light for my indoor grow op.
> I truly believe LED is the future but now is not the time! Right now the LED industry is pretty much controlled by two maybe three Chinese LED companies,who throw on different labels for American companies that retail LED lights. The fact remains that the technology is still very new,and with new comes steep prices. But that wasn't the reason the kept me from purchasing LED lights. While the light seems to get by with vegging, they are terrible for flowering in my opinion. Hey, but if you live in a High rise in Honolulu!? I imagine it is probably the safest way to go.
> I wish you the best of luck, and I will be watching your films(videos).



Thanks the insight Puna. I'm very small scale and grow solely for medical purposes. My first grow started in December '09 with a UFO LED, and some CFLS. For a first timer I'm happy with my results. I yielded 5.08 Oz dried/cured, which might be a very small quantity for you guys but its alot for me.

The major benefit I see from LEDs are:


No need for high grade cooling and ventilation
Extremely low electricity bills
No need to replace parts after each grow (Ballasts, Bulbs)
No special electricity requirements. Uses standard wall socket
LED's cover all Red & Blue Spectrums
Yes, I agree LED's are a bit expensive. But after one grow, it paid it self off. Think about how much electricity I saved! I do agree that they will get better. I predict that in about 2 years, HPS will be a thing of the past. 

Note: There's a massive misconception that LED's are only good for flowering. Thats just false. 

At the end of the day, do whats best for you. 

-- Peace


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 16, 2010)

LED's are actually good now? sounds awesome, i thought the technology was 10 years away.

im on my fourth run of cindarella99 X Princess Diesel, deformities have been showing up since f1 and i believe i have neared the population needed to start back crossing wisely


----------



## kkday (Apr 16, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I will be watching your films(videos).


wow puna your really showing your age with the film thing lol





Funny thing is a friend who's running LEDs said the same thing about flowering. Takes forever. 

Me myself??? I wuld run um for veg then HPS to flower. But I also love the T5s and 8s


----------



## Punatic (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody know the proper name for seeds from a White Widow mom and Train Wreck male?
A.) White Train
B.) White Wreck
C.) Widow Train


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 16, 2010)

What about.Wridow


----------



## SilkySmoke (Apr 17, 2010)

K, I sorry guys, but I gotta ask this super newbie question. Exactly what does "short season" and "long season" mean? I kinda have an idea, but I've never had a real good explanation? You guys seem to know your shht.

Anyone? 

Thanks!


----------



## aiwelaweka (Apr 17, 2010)

If you plant any where from July to February you girlies will flower and mature in. 90 days ( short season). If you plant sativas from April to July they are not going to be ready til late Sept early October ( long season). I hope this helps.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

With the costs of LED right now, you better off going with cfl's. Just as good for vegging and a hell of a lot cheaper! Cfl's cost a few bucks and are cheap on electric. LED's cost an arm an a leg! Every grow I seen with LED's has supplemental lighting for flowering, everyone! I seen awesome cfl grows from start to finish with just cfl's. Led's might be the future, but I'm livin' in the now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

And I will bet anything I own that in 2 years, HPS and HID lighting will still be kickin' that ass.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 17, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Thanks the insight Puna. I'm very small scale and grow solely for medical purposes. My first grow started in December '09 with a UFO LED, and some CFLS. For a first timer I'm happy with my results. I yielded 5.08 Oz dried/cured, which might be a very small quantity for you guys but its alot for me.
> 
> The major benefit I see from LEDs are:
> 
> ...


 listen, 5 oz is nothing to sneeze at. Well done brah, for a first grow that's excellent! Keep up the good work!

Note to Note: Brah it's not a misconception at all! The two to three comapanies in China that make up 75% of the LED market automatically put cheap ineffective diodes into their products to keep profits up.
To best honest with you, it's just not there yet(Da technology). I know more people with UFO's in boxes stored in closets., than I do people using them in closets! It comes down to the integrity of the business. That's why I've always put hydro/grow shops on the bottom of the food chain in this industry, followed by seedbanks.

Sure you can get buds from LED flowering lights, pop corn buds that is! Hey, and that's okay, but there is no mistaking a LED pop corn bud from 1000 or 600 watt HPS donkey dick,..no mistaking!
When I was thinking about purchasing LED, I heard all your points, and even ran with some of them too. But if you do the math Cru31, LED can't even compete with a 4oo watter for output.

I don't have any special high grade cooling system with my setup either. I got two rooms three rooms in all. Not one of them has an AC?!

Who needs to replace ballast & bulbs every grow?

If LED covered all the Red & Blue spectrums, would they have donkey dicks too?

electric bill is really LED's only postive point at this point in time that I can see Cru31.
Could you post a few pics of finished buds you harvested from your first op,...please?

Bottomline is if your happy that's truly all that matters, right?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 17, 2010)

kkday said:


> wow puna your really showing your age with the film thing lol


wow, wow , take it easy brah. I may look skinny & old. But I use to work for the CIA, and they taught me how to conceal my muscles! And yes, we use to watch hours of covert films...


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 17, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Please pm me with more information. I wouldn't mind being a judge.


do you live BI? Do you know where the Shire is? That is where it's gonna be. I understand there are tickets that can be had for the event.


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 17, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> listen, 5 oz is nothing to sneeze at. Well done brah, for a first grow that's excellent! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Note to Note: Brah it's not a misconception at all! The two to three comapanies in China that make up 75% of the LED market automatically put cheap ineffective diodes into their products to keep profits up.
> To best honest with you, it's just not there yet(Da technology). I know more people with UFO's in boxes stored in closets., than I do people using them in closets! It comes down to the integrity of the business. That's why I've always put hydro/grow shops on the bottom of the food chain in this industry, followed by seedbanks.
> ...


Puna, thanks for being super courteous. I'm a beginner grower. With only 1 grow under my belt, my opinion is a bit inflated. I have never grown HPS, so I cant compare.

All I know, is that LED works for me and I'm happy with the results. Maybe sometime down the road I'll venture toward HPS. LED + CFL seems to be the economical route for me. I already have all the lights I need, so there's no reason to change it all now.

Check the Imageshack link I posted below. Its my first grow, and its small scale. *BE GENTLE!* I can assume most of you guys are growing lbs off each plant. I have a long way to go, and learn.

http://img15.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=cimg0350i.jpg

--Peace


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 17, 2010)

golden rule for growing techniques: if it worked, you did it right

as far as what grows bigger buds, HPS fa sho.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 17, 2010)

Cru3l looks like a great first grow to me, did you harvest by seed packet date or trichomes?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> wow, wow , take it easy brah. I may look skinny & old. But I use to work for the CIA, and they taught me how to conceal my muscles! And yes, we use to watch hours of covert films...


 awesome puna


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 17, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> Cru3l looks like a great first grow to me, did you harvest by seed packet date or trichomes?


Went off Trichomes, and it worked out great. I'm high as giraffe pussy right now.

--Peace


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 18, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Went off Trichomes, and it worked out great. I'm high as giraffe pussy right now.
> 
> --Peace


Seed date only works if you grow indoors


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome puna


 
that is some pretty bud


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 19, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> do you live BI? Do you know where the Shire is? That is where it's gonna be. I understand there are tickets that can be had for the event.


Yes I live on the BI but I don't know where the Shire is? Is that above Cronies?


----------



## anherbman (Apr 19, 2010)

Outstanding Medical Marijuana Congressional Review:Congressional Research Service:
http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/sourcefiles/MedicalMarjiuanaStatePolicies040210.pdf


----------



## kkday (Apr 19, 2010)

some good read check it out
http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/sourcefiles/MedicalMarjiuanaStatePolicies040210.pdf


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where they sell Dutch Master Reverse?


----------



## kkday (Apr 19, 2010)

Puna what strain??? What seed comp?


Cruel were (well Im) not getting a lb a plant it's kinda hard, I wuld say Imposable with out a indoor start or unless it's a sativa. Sativa will get ya a elbow


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Does anyone know where they sell Dutch Master Reverse?


what island are you on and I'll tell you where to purchase it. Funny thing is I was on Oahu several weeks ago. While there I called around for 'Reverse'. When I called 'Hands of Aloha', on either a Sat. or Sun. when I was there the salesperson told me , "oh we don't sell stuff that are gimmicks in our store". I was frustrated & a bit disappointed at the response I got from them". 'Ohana Gardens',wasn't an option as we have one here on the Big Island in Hilo & Kona. I even have a buddy who works the Hilo shop. But I rarely go there because owner of Ohana Gardens is a straight up "butt worm",and I refuse to give my money to them. Ohana Gardens has cameras in store. They are there not to watch customer/rip offs, but he put them in place to watch his workers and to see if they are stealing!!! Anyway, that's another story. 
So getting back to the Reverse story. My only other option was to call Kahala Hydro Shop. Wahine told me she still had a bottle or two. After I got there and was "talking story" for a few moments it dawned on me I wouldn't be able to take as carry-on. So I declined the purchase, but ended up buying a "light meter", because I felt sorry for wahine owner. To make a long story short, she ended up kicking down the 'Reverse' to me ala Hawaiian style,...manuwai! I doubt either of the two stores in Sand Island would do that?

For those of you who don't know about "Dutch Master's" Reverse has been use for years on the other side of the pond to stop Hermies for taking off. Shit works too. It's one of those products a grower should always have handy in my opinion.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2010)

kkday said:


> Puna what strain??? What seed comp?


I'm not totally sure. I think they are doing like HT's Cannabis Cup. Sativas, Indicas, Medical, non medical, etc.,etc. Budy Budman was blown away my Lemon Skunk this year! He and others have told me I should enter my Lemon Skunk into the contest. KKday, like I said before. I have switched to 110% organic. I don't even use FoxFarm products, well with the exception of "Big Bloom", and "Light Warrior". I use to use the Bud Boosters, Open Seasame,ChaChing, etc.,etc. I now replaced them with homemade stews/teas made from organic products. I can see the difference too, like night and day! My buds now have all these fantastic colors in them. Everything is better with going organic.
Fuck, I don't even have to "flush" at all because I'm 110% organic. That saves me time.
If any of you need tea/stew recipes let me know?




kkday said:


> Cruel were (well Im) not getting a lb a plant it's kinda hard, I wuld say Imposable with out a indoor start or unless it's a sativa. Sativa will get ya a elbow


huh, last year, in summer my one Thai Landrace that came down early on account of th rain storm. She came down early mind you and I still got 23 ounces dried from here. The pic above is her about two weeks before storm hit


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 19, 2010)

Mornin' All- Hey Puna, I'd love to hear bout some of your teas and recipes and such! What is your soil mixes too, if ya don't mind revealing some o yo secrets?


----------



## kkday (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I had a 2 foot super silver haze that put out a couple grams short of a QP of some great goodness! I only use tiger bloom and big bloom as far as there liquids go. And 1/4-1/2 strength grow big during veg if at all. Soils organic and so is the dry nutes other than that it's kool bloom, gravity and super thrive.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 19, 2010)

Aloha Puna Buds,

I live in Puna so I hope somewhere in Hilo or Keaau would carry reverse. 

Mahalo
Waiakeauka


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha Puna Buds,
> 
> I live in Puna so I hope somewhere in Hilo or Keaau would carry reverse.
> 
> ...


you can pick it up at either 'Ohana Gardens', or 'Wizards CD & Garden Shop',both shops are within walking distance of Hilo's WalMart.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Mornin' All- Hey Puna, I'd love to hear bout some of your teas and recipes and such! What is your soil mixes too, if ya don't mind revealing some o yo secrets?


SurfdOut, I will write them later. I'm rather busy at the moment and it will take awhile to write it all down. But before sunrise tomorrow I will list a few recipes
Off the top of my head, here is a good one

Soup to die for! 

1. Maxicrop = 1 teaspoon
2. Epson Salt = 1/4 teaspoon
3. Alfalfa pellets(rabbit food) = one cup
4. Blackstrap Molassases =1 tablespoon
5. EM-1 =one tablespoon
6. Alaskan Fish emulsion 5.1.1= one tablespoon

put everything in a 5 gallon bucket with one gallon of PH'ed water. Bubble that(air stone & air filter) puppy for a full 24 hours or more. When finished add additional gallon of water. Try to keep soup away from direct light. As it is alive at this point in time. For your plants & their roots to enjoy full benefits of this soup, it must be use almost right after brewing.

more later tonight


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 19, 2010)

Right on Puna! Thanks for the info, cant wait for other recipes. Anything w/limu?


----------



## kalama (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha Puna Buds,
> 
> I live in Puna so I hope somewhere in Hilo or Keaau would carry reverse.
> 
> ...


Your name says waikea uka.. you ask questions about hilo weather/water but yet you live in puna? UNDERCOVER NARC!!! bahaha nah nah brah jokes...

Anybody on the B.I went to the pre 420 party down kalapana? I was blazed out of my mind hahah


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 19, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> you can pick it up at either 'Ohana Gardens', or 'Wizards CD & Garden Shop',both shops are within walking distance of Hilo's WalMart.


I know where CD Wizard is but not Ohana Garden. Is Ohana Garden in the same building as Sputniks and Affordable Catering?


Mahalo,
Waiakeauka


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 19, 2010)

kalama said:


> Your name says waikea uka.. you ask questions about hilo weather/water but yet you live in puna? UNDERCOVER NARC!!! bahaha nah nah brah jokes...
> 
> Anybody on the B.I went to the pre 420 party down kalapana? I was blazed out of my mind hahah


I live in Puna on catchment, so I get my water in Hilo fom work. Can't use catchment water for the ladies since the PH is to low.


----------



## kkday (Apr 20, 2010)

Cuz u shuld try adjusting it with ph up, or water from work will work. I get all kines from work, tools, materials, gas. Lol


----------



## kalama (Apr 20, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> I live in Puna on catchment, so I get my water in Hilo fom work. Can't use catchment water for the ladies since the PH is to low.


ooh okay, that clears it up haha. I used to live pahoa side and the ph from the catch was fine, guess I was lucky haha.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy 420 my friends!

I am celebrating with some Raskal OG and some Ape Dawg... 

Enjoy the Raskal OG below

View attachment 889821


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 20, 2010)

Aloha and happy 420!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 20, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> I live in Puna on catchment, so I get my water in Hilo fom work. Can't use catchment water for the ladies since the PH is to low.


kkday said it right. Why purchase water elsewhere? Just PH your water up or down! Buying a Hanna combo pen will be one of your best investments in this endeavour that you ever make. Since I bought a PH pen and went back to organics, things have really changed in a positive manner.

I only use catchment water!


----------



## happysnowman123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Howzit everybody, anybody here on BI? i stay looking for clones! Also im wondering, is it true that mould is a huge problem here, and that sativas are better to grow than indicas outdoors? Planting in May isn't too late for the season yea? Looking for 10-15 clones of some cheeerrryy BI high yeilding CRIP! Let me know. . Sorry I asked choke questions that may have been responded to already, this thread is 102 pages long! K shoots!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

happysnowman123 said:


> Howzit everybody, anybody here on BI? i stay looking for clones!


ya. go to merlin's auto detailing and garden shop. if no more clones there, try tom dooly's "all in one" dry aku stand/car wash/and garden supplies. tell em the doc sent ya


----------



## happysnowman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for da response braddah! where those stay? im on da hilo side.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

south point, Ka'u


----------



## happysnowman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

shoots brah, thank you.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 21, 2010)

Eh south point is where I from breh  

Naalehu!!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 21, 2010)

On a more serious note, 

R.I.P. Jamil! a highschool classmate of mine was murdered


----------



## Parmalino (Apr 21, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> On a more serious note,
> 
> R.I.P. Jamil! a highschool classmate of mine was murdered


 my condolences :S....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, to hear brother. May he rest in peace


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 21, 2010)

im sure youve all heard about this by now, I bet they wished they moved instead of murdering him?

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=12339026

"
*Court papers reveal new details on Mililani man's beating death*

_Posted: Apr 19, 2010 6:39 PM HST __Tuesday, April 20, 2010 12:39 AM EST_ _Updated: Apr 20, 2010 12:24 AM HST Tuesday, April 20, 2010 6:24 AM EST_ 




Jamil Khan

By Minna Sugimoto - bio | email
HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) - Newly-filed court documents reveal disturbing new details about the beating death of a Mililani man, who was reported missing by his family earlier this month. On Monday, the two men suspected of the drug-related slaying were charged with murder.
According to a police affidavit, the murder victim, Jamil Khan, and one of his suspected killers, Joshua Williams, were classmates at Mililani High School. An informant told investigators the pair's friendship started going downhill when Williams gave Khan marijuana to sell and Khan kept the money.
Williams, 25, and Michael Connolly, 24, are scheduled to make their initial court appearances Tuesday.
It's undoubtedly a trying time for the murder victim's family, as investigators start losing hope of ever finding his body. Khan, 24, was last seen leaving his family's home in Mililani April 7th. His car was later found burned in Waipahu.
Police say they discovered an indoor marijuana farm and other evidence when they searched Williams' home in Makakilo Saturday. His charges include murder, car theft, arson, and first-degree commercial promotion of marijuana. That marijuana charge is a class A felony that suggests officers recovered the required minimum of 100 marijuana plants from the house.
According to a police affidavit, the suspects "had recently become upset with Jamil because Jamil wasn't contributing his fair share to the grow operation," and was in the process of starting up his own farm.
According to the court papers, Williams told a witness Connolly "struck Jamil in the chest with a hammer," and they both "continued to assault Jamil until he went unconscious." The witness says Williams then "admitted to slicing Jamil's throat."
Police believe the body was dumped with the trash.
Connolly faces a single charge of murder.
Each remains in custody, unable to post $1 million bail."





Joshua Williams




Michael Connolly










"


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 21, 2010)

Where do you buy the Hanna pen from?


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP I just hope that this doesn't have a negative impact for our blue card resident.


----------



## redfox30 (Apr 21, 2010)

The right time to plant you seeds is when the last freeze is over in your area, it will grow more bigger, so you will have more to smoke or to sell.


----------



## kkday (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup that's a narley one!!! If it was that much why dident they send local strong arm??? They might have got some money back. Now there goina do big time. They make local growers look bad. Fuckas look like crack heads all strung out.


----------



## kkday (Apr 21, 2010)

Ho that's a random post!!! lmao last freeze huh??? Now let me know when to stop planting.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 21, 2010)

redfox30 said:


> The right time to plant you seeds is when the last freeze is over in your area, it will grow more bigger, so you will have more to smoke or to sell.


This made me lol.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 21, 2010)

so we should have planted a few million years ago lol


----------



## mandigo808 (Apr 21, 2010)

so i have a couple 2 or 3 week old plants outside rightnow will they make it to long season or will they flower right away???


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 21, 2010)

They will probably start flowering pretty soon unless you have an equatorial Sativa strain..


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 21, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Where do you buy the Hanna pen from?


at Ohanna Gardens or Wizards sells the Miluwakee version of a PH pen. Just so you know. A Hanna Combo pen will run you roughly around $200.00. Plus another $40.00 or so for calibrating solutions.

On another high note, my electric bill this month $4!85.00


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Puna- How often do you water your plants with tea vs rainwater?


----------



## SilkySmoke (Apr 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> They will probably start flowering pretty soon unless you have an equatorial Sativa strain..


Wait...you sure about that??? I'm still trying to figure this long season/short season stuff out. According to the daylight calculator link,
http://astro.unl.edu/classaction/animations/coordsmotion/daylighthoursexplorer.html
us guys in the 808 are just a shade under 13 hours of daylight and we'll hit 13 around the 2nd week of May. You're saying that any indica strain would flower under this much light NOW????

So for you outdoor guys, you can actually grow an Indica and have it flower in mid-August??


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 22, 2010)

it depends on genetics my freng. sure there are certain strains that will stick to their guns and might quite possibly NOT flower at 13 hours, but 13 is a heck of a lot closer to 12 than it is to 18


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

use that daylight calender shit to plan your day at the beach. 

and indoor rules don't apply to outdoor. use the force instead, luke. in other wordz, put an indica out now and find out for yourself,,, then get back and report to us,mr. silkysmoke

aloha


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 22, 2010)

My new girls are doing well 


View attachment 892199View attachment 892200View attachment 892201


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 22, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> My new girls are doing well
> 
> 
> View attachment 892199View attachment 892200View attachment 892201


what strains you got there young fellow?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 22, 2010)

here is a look at a few of my two of my plants. Nebula, from Paradise Seeds is a keeper. So this is a third gen clone of her. 'Chiesel', a cross of Soma's 'NYCD' & Big Buddha's 'Cheese', is looking awesome! She is still a month or more away from the finish line. But is showing real promise. In the past, I'll admit I haven't been much of a NYCD fan. But the plants is smelling awesome.

I knew when I got the five seeds from Paradise that one, maybe two if lucky would be worth keeping for clones. I ended up with one Nebula that was worth keeping. Though on a whole Paradise seed pack of five was well worth it. It's just I'm real anal about which plants I keep and who I breed them with too. This one Nebula I took cutting from. I ended up giving away all but one cutting. That cutting the day after my wife took cutting fell upside down. Thanks to my in-house Nitrogen(free range chickens). That cutting sspent the entire night from 5 p.m. till 6:00a.m. the following morning. All twisted and leaves ripped up from Chicken's doing their "breakdance" on it. But because this Nebula was so awesome, in two weeks I was taking clones off of the upside down girl! This is one of her babies in the pic!


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 22, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> My new girls are doing well
> 
> 
> View attachment 892199View attachment 892200View attachment 892201


1x Strawberry Haze
1x Blueberry
1x Magic Bud
1x Space Bomb
3x Buddha's Breath
2x Skunk Passion


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 22, 2010)

i just got my seeds in from attitude on 4 20. how is that for a coincidence? got some fem AK-47 X lowryder automatic, fem Bid Devil automatic, fem Cindy 99 X White widow, fem lemon sk, rocklock, sharksbreath and cole train. the lemon cock and sharksbreath are from DNA Genetics and the cole train is from Reserva Privada. i'll keep u updated on the grow. and how is that Dutch Flowers reverse? any of you guys use it? it's a product that is supposed to stop hermies. what a great thing that would be. keep up the good work all. i was wondering if you guys knew any place in kona that carried it.


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 22, 2010)

right on puna. lovin the bud porn man. any of you ever try humboldt nutrients? i was thinking about giving it a shot. using fox farm grow big and tiger bloom right now.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Puna- How often do you apply your teas vs plain water?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2010)

Natives in the garden and a skunk


----------



## kkday (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn I got aphids and red spider mites in my closet tent!! I got them from some haleys comet cuts that I got from someone. I'm going to catch some ladybugs on Friday. There not out of control yet the ladybugs will do the trick.


I just read the first 10 pages of this thread, man what happend to all the original peeps that was on?? Page 2 got homies 3lb sativa mean pic!


----------



## grassified (Apr 23, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yup that's a narley one!!! If it was that much why dident they send local strong arm??? They might have got some money back. Now there goina do big time. They make local growers look bad. Fuckas look like crack heads all strung out.



it's such a shame, people like this are putting a bad name on weed everywhere(and giving Haoles in the HI state a bad name), especially Hawaii. Marijuana is supposed to promote love and peace, and that it does, but when money gets involved anything can turn evil, the only problem is people blame the weed for things like this, and its just really sad. Although being young and dumb myself I still see the pain and sorrow in seeing such a young life being taken away senselessly like that. May he RIP.

Anywayz been a while since i've posted up in hea. I got some CitralXNYCD (New Citral City) and Herijuana's (Both Sannies seeds) about 5 weeks into flowering right now and DAMN are the heri's DANK DANK DANK looking. Ill get pics up for you guys as soon as I can. Getting some seeds from these lovely girls so I can spread the genetic love! I decided to study up in HI next semester, can't stand it here, Arizona sux!!!!

I needa get some more variety! So far on my list I have last years early finishing sativa (sativa slang), herijuana, and herijuanaX(NYCDxCitral), I also thinking about buying some Kali Mist (serious seeds), hate spending so much on seeds but I heard the high is un-comparable to other strains plus its a sativa and I think it would do great in HI.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

ya man, let's see that herijuana. I wanna pick up some kalimist seeds too.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 23, 2010)

I crossed three days or four a female 'Cheese', with an MK-Ultra Male. Plus I also put the MK-Ultra Male with an MK-Ultra female for a few days to pollinate her . I said it before, and I'll say it again. Adam, or whoever knows their genetics over at TH Seeds. So this is my chance at redemption. As I accidently destroyed six months ago an MK-Ultra male that was perfect from head to toe.

So this coming season will consist of:

Lemon Skunk(Greenhouses version)
AK-47
Nebula
Rocklock
MK-Ultra

Plus whatever I breed too


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 23, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna- How often do you water your plants with tea vs rainwater?


tea once or twice a week. The rest of the time I use catchment water. Oh once every two weeks I'll give them Arrowhead's "Sparkling Mineral Water". Why Arrowhead and not any other brand. Arrowhead has no sodium in it! Plants love it. The Dutch have been feeding their ladies with a Sparkling mineral water for years.

As for the teas. Make sure you brew them at the very least 24 hours. Longer is better. Keep tea away from direct sunlight too, or light period. You know the tea is ready when it's a bubbling, smelly mess.


----------



## Sharbear (Apr 23, 2010)

Does this site try to get legalization in the U.S.? Are there groups here that are affiliated with PUFMM.com ? We need to stop being held hostage by the pharmaceutical companies!


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 23, 2010)

Spam message?


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm still here kkday. boy haole moved to the south side and hasn't been on much either. i'll take some pics of my new crop and get em up here soon. how are you and aunty doing?


----------



## happysnowman123 (Apr 23, 2010)

Would buds grow well in volcano? I have some land up in fern forest, and a friend growing in papaikou, I was thinking about growing some with him and some up in volcano. But would bud rot be a huge problem? It rains fucking CHOKE up there. The sun is super strong on the other hand, i get sun burnt even when stay cloudy (which is everyday). Would an outdoor grow up there be a bad idea? Should I just tro all my shit at my boys house?


----------



## grassified (Apr 23, 2010)

happysnowman123 said:


> Would buds grow well in volcano?


if you like your buds extra crispy!

haha on a serious note yeah bud rot is always a problem in HI, it depends on the strain. Lean towards sativa genetics as they tend to have more mold resistance than indicas.



happysnowman123 said:


> Would an outdoor grow up there be a bad idea?


No grow is a bad idea, unless its in a really stupid place. Use common sense, south facing slope, accessible, but not too easily accessible, close to a water source unless u wanna start hauling water at 10lbs a gallon. the list goes on, look up some good guerilla growing guides and lookup "browndirtwarrior" on youtube, he has some great guerrilla growing vids.


----------



## happysnowman123 (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks. eh does rain count as a water source??


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 24, 2010)

FYI- Current plants
N Da Aina- Mr Nice outdoor mix
N Da yard-La Woman
Early Durban
Skunk 1
Lem Skunk(dna)
Vanilla Kush
Pure afgani
a couple of autos
N DA Closet- NL


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 24, 2010)

Smoke report on GHS Super Lemon Haze-She go, but not the death.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Apr 24, 2010)

wanted 2 say hi 2 the people from the perpetual outdoor state . HI ! there u spoiled shits ..


----------



## mandigo808 (Apr 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> what strains you got there young fellow?


i had a bunch of random seeds all one strain i think. it looks like mixed sativa/indica because the leaves are not that fat but they're not that skinny


----------



## mandigo808 (Apr 24, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


>


LMFAO...so true though...and all the mainland people are like "huh?"


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 24, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 26, 2010)

gonna be popping some Hawaiian Durban X Purple Rhino

and a 3 way cross austrailian webbed, hawaiian webbed and strawberry webbed


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 27, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> gonna be popping some Hawaiian Durban X Purple Rhino
> 
> and a 3 way cross austrailian webbed, hawaiian webbed and strawberry webbed


I understand the first two strains of the Web foot, but is the strawberry web a strain of yours Random?


----------



## kalama (Apr 27, 2010)

Gatta be his own.. Ive never seen strawberry duckfoot.. On a side note..Anyone from the big island know where I can get salvia? I know its not pakalolo but this is a Hawaii thread so I'd that I would ask haha.


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 27, 2010)

New Stuff.


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 27, 2010)

good to see all the old guys still on here! sorry i wasnt here for so long.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2010)

wow man, you get da CORN ah? hahaha! nice


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2010)

alohas braddahs... the strawberry webb is a cross 

this ones straight from some uncles in Puna, also have got a bunch of other gear. Much of the breeding work done in hawaii is behind closed doors by people sometimes off the grid, leaving me wishing they were able to post. For example the story of the Hawaiian Webbed Indica being reversed to keep the line going, amazing story. 

alot of the building blocks have already been laid and there are holy grails to be found


Here is a picture of Molokai Frost X Strawberry Webb... not my pic but enjoy


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2010)

nice pics maligs


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2010)

p.s. more sour diesel coming soon, with crosses


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 28, 2010)

other new stuff. can't wait to harvest these wahines.


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's an update on my small indoor grow.

[youtube]6L4paIt3_eY[/youtube]

Also check pics

-Mahalo


----------



## lehua96734 (Apr 28, 2010)

nice looking stuff going around. good season all.


----------



## Punatic (Apr 29, 2010)

We put a couple of my blue/widow clone out on april 10 and they are countinuing to vegetate out side. If treated right they should get huge. Are you listening,?lol Anyway my mother plant turned out awesome can take some time off and get back to fishing !
Happy 420 !!!!

Punatic Out !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2010)

Roger Dodger..ya man, I'm listening! LOL._ I wanna see some monster plants coming outta the HI state. ya digg?_


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 29, 2010)

Everything I put out continues to flower 
Oops I mean


----------



## Puna Bud (May 1, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> p.s. more sour diesel coming soon, with crosses


Random, try see if you can get some 'Headband', or at least the genetics for it.......pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

eh Random, how about the "blood" strain that was going around back in the day? any chance of getting that? ...or how about the deisel that was going around back in the day too?


----------



## RandomKindness (May 1, 2010)

alohas braddahs... the headband/original diesels were released into the cali med clubs by Swerve, i know a poster here is a good friend of swerves and many of the dispensary cuts are accessible thru our cali connects. so ya i definitely think we can get those. as far as blood/hbz/kona gold all those strains are still alive, I had a chance to go grab a bunch of the oldschool moms from a big island uncle but no time right now. hoping to make a trip out there some time and scour some genetics


----------



## happysnowman123 (May 1, 2010)

eh what, still get green harvest? my friends brother caretakes 24 in his backyard and has to spraypaint his med ID on the roof so that the helis won't spray it. . . They still do that shit?


----------



## RandomKindness (May 1, 2010)

yup they still do 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/40968/saturday-night-live-digital-short-ras-trent


----------



## RandomKindness (May 2, 2010)

heres an interesting post on Blood made a few years ago
"Maui Waui started out as Blood. In developing the Maui Waui, in the first season the Blood was crossed with an Afghani...the following season, the resulting strain was then crossed with Thai. So Maui Waui is...(Blood x Afghani) x Thai."

Last year on another forum someone posted a thread about *"Blood Sativa Papua New Guinea"

===========
"*Blood Sativa ..These plants start red and go black indoors and out.
My old friend gave these to me with a very scary story about a foot chase through the jungle where he obtained the beans. He gave me all of them & asked me to perserve the line as from what I was told by him that they make up the lineage of the Hawaiinan blood that is no longer found on the Island. The seed cases are scorched black from the African sun. Out of a bunch that I started I got a male that has red & red striped balls. Weird smell to them almost like some sort of flower that I am not familiar with. I will grow more out and open pollinate them all together and make sure they get back to Hawaii. I grew some out doors last year, In Up State N.Y. I did not check on them until the fall. What I found shocked me. The plants were sticky black and did not look like any color I have ever seen on an outdoor plant before. Very racy and off balance high. My friend , - Hope you are feeling better and chime in here, says he and his friends don't like to smoke it. There is a pheno in there some where that simply is not pleasent. According to my friend, this plant was used by the Pigmys of New Guinea for a specific purpose, allededly for going to war and fighting to their death. I can't find any information on this strain. Perhaps someone can see what they can find as well, I have heard it is also part of the make up of Maui Wowie. I hope to find the alleged, "Nightmare pheno". 
========

most of the history comes down to one heads word against another. the story ive always been told is a cali grower moved here and introduced a mainland commercial strain here, I had no idea it was crossed that much. I suppose how fast phenos change here its logical. that would put the date around what late 60's early 70's, with a hard run of about 18 years? thats quite some time. all these strains have to be somewhere in some uncles posession, ive been able to track down quite a few but some are still out there. a lot of these posts/information is by word of mouth and I look at it as lore that is part of our history, but is it canon? unless someone has more info and starts posting on the net I feel whats accepted now will stay with it. interesting stuff either way.


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about blueberry kush. Apperently the four starters I have are of this strain and I was hoping that they would veg for the Long season but then I see that it is mostly indica and probably will flower early what Do you guys think.

Is there a way to post pics from a fone


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about blueberry kush. Apperently the four starters I have are of this strain and I was hoping that they would veg for the Long season but then I see that it is mostly indica and probably will flower early what Do you guys think.

Is there a way to post pics from a fone


----------



## Sheckster (May 2, 2010)

Raskal's Fire Og @fter this morning's rain


----------



## RandomKindness (May 2, 2010)

ograskal is the man


----------



## RandomKindness (May 2, 2010)

im thinking we need to get oldsog's ssh cut as well and see how they do in hawaii


----------



## Topo (May 2, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> i had germed 6 last week, 2 mango, 2 hindu krush, and 2 lowryders. then the rain came. my babies are out side. only one made it,a lowryder. so last night i started a new germ, 4 lowrydrs and 2 hindu k.s. sure love the sun but those 2 days of rain smashed my little green babies before i could bring them inside. because i grow outside and i have no light set-up i lost them. hopefully we won't have rain next week so i can get them going.


That's a total bummahs. You seem to be taking it in stride-great attitude  40 mph winds just knocked by Bubblelicious plant (3 feet tall, 2 weeks into flowering) on to my healthiest Lowryder, and she's in shock. All the leaves are wilted now. I am ticked, I shoulda seen it coming and moved the pots.

Mother Nature 1
Me 0

Tonight we are expecting strong thunderstorms and possible tornadoes. The wahines are going to be brought in.

Aloha.


----------



## Sheckster (May 2, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> im thinking we need to get oldsog's ssh cut as well and see how they do in hawaii


I've got some SSSDH (Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze) coming from OJD


----------



## RandomKindness (May 2, 2010)

look at the trichs on the og fire, oh man


----------



## Puna Bud (May 3, 2010)

looks like everybody is doing fairly well. Hope all you folks on Oahu & Kauai made it okay thru the rains?

Okay, yesterday was get the seeds rolling for summer crop. Yesterday I started to germinate the following strains:

1.) Lemon Skunk(Greenhouse's version)
2.) Vanilla Kush (Barney's Farm)
3.) Pineapple Chunk (Barney's Farm)
4.) Rocklock(DNA Genetics Rockstar X Warlock)
5.) Cole Train(DNA Genetics)
6.) Sharksbreath (DNA Genetics)

CLONES:

1.) AK-47(Serious Seeds)
2.) Lemon Skunk (GH)
3.) Nebula(Paradise Seeds)
4.) Cheese( Big Buddha via Greenhouse)
5.) LA Women (DNA Genetics)
6.) MK-Ultra(THSeeds)

Plus in the very near future I'll be harvesting my own beans, 'Ultra Cheese'(MK-Ultra X Cheese) & pure MK-Ultra seeds for future grows. I'll be doing a lot of seeds this summer.

peace 

Puna Bud


----------



## Tunda (May 3, 2010)

I have a grapefruit diesel clone a couple weeks from harvest outside. I hope this rain doesn't ruin her. I knew I shoulda went with a haze they are just soo resistant to anything bud rot , bugs, even drought. Maybe I'll pop some hazes soon.


----------



## Topo (May 3, 2010)

Tunda said:


> I have a grapefruit diesel clone a couple weeks from harvest outside. I hope this rain doesn't ruin her. I knew I shoulda went with a haze they are just soo resistant to anything bud rot , bugs, even drought. Maybe I'll pop some hazes soon.


I'm going to make a note of this....bud rot and bugs were pains in the okole when I grew in Hawaii in the 70's and 80's. Going to research the hazes.....


----------



## kkday (May 3, 2010)

A looks like we got another old timer in the house! Nice! Please share your 70's pakalolo days with us, the days when a bag was measured by the finger. $5 one finger $10 two fingers....


----------



## Topo (May 4, 2010)

kkday said:


> A looks like we got another old timer in the house! Nice! Please share your 70's pakalolo days with us, the days when a bag was measured by the finger. $5 one finger $10 two fingers....


 That would be me. Yeah there were some fun times growing pakalolo in the 70's and 80's. But it was also mixed with plenty pilikia. During the 70's part, everybody was cool because everyone was growing and smoking reefer. It was really kick back and "if it feels good, do it." Even cops were growing their own stashes. I remember one of my neighbor's house was burglarized, but they nevah stole the plant! So they called HPD and I rode down to the house on my green Schwinn Stingray bicycle with the banana seat. The cops pulled in with their Cutlass's, and I was freaking out because "what are they going to say about the big budding marijuana plant in the center courtyard?"

LOL...they walked right past it and never said anything. They went into the house and took note of the stolen items. They were scribbling their notes and walked back to their cars when one of the cops came back and asked the owner...."WOW!! What kind of fertilizer do you give your plant-buggah looks mean!!" The homeowner started to rattle off about the fertilizer, and then the cop said "try wait try wait....." And then he pulled out his little pocket sized notebook, you know, the kind all cops carry for taking notes for their reports. And he wrote down the ingredients. One particularly stood out...."fish emulsion."

The cop then said "mahalo brah" and went back to his Cutlass. I rode back home and said to myself "I'm going to grow this shit!' So I got some seeds, convinced my parents that it was cool, and started my first grow at 14. The first fertilizer I bought at the Niu Nursery?

Fish emulsion-of course!! That buggah was steeeenk too!

More talk-story to come for my new ohana......


----------



## SurfdOut (May 4, 2010)

Paradise lost. What were some of yer more memorable strains?


----------



## RandomKindness (May 5, 2010)

for those that missed em


----------



## RandomKindness (May 5, 2010)

hey puna sounds like a great project, I am also going to be focusing on making seed stock. would be fun for everyone to make seed and share


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 5, 2010)

I would like to know if you outdoor growers get the super dense buds. My buds always seem to be more fluffy. The summer time buds I expect to be stretched out. Is this the stain. Is there anything I can do to make my buds denser? Aloha


----------



## kkday (May 5, 2010)

Strain plays the biggest part in densnes for me but there's all kinds of products out to help. I use gravity from humbolt nutes


----------



## Topo (May 5, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> for those that missed em
> 
> View attachment 918692View attachment 918693View attachment 918694


OH MY GOD, I had those thumbtacked on my bedroom wall! Wasn't that a pictorial guide out of High Times? Too funny.

As far as strains I grew, I mostly grew bagseed. The one that stood out though was this lanky sativa strain which had thin leaves, petite frame, but fatter than fuck colas. I had to tie the tops because they were falling over. It smelled like mango, and the smoke was creeper. It didn't knock you out immediately, but 20 minutes later you were like "fuuuuuuuuck......I'm stonnnnnnnned."

I got the seed from a guy who has been on the police force for decades.


----------



## Topo (May 5, 2010)

kkday said:


> Strain plays the biggest part in densnes for me but there's all kinds of products out to help. I use gravity from humbolt nutes


 
Strain and sunshine seem to be the recipes for me. I had one strain that was supposed to produce choke colas, but it grew in the woods with only 2 hours of direct sunshine, the rest was shade. The buds came out airy and whispy. I remember selling a bag to a friend (about 2 fingers  ) and I kept stuffing it to make the weight.


----------



## maligs808 (May 5, 2010)

i totally agree with topo. strain and sunlight is what affects the denseness of my nugs. how you liking that humboldt nutes kk? i was thinking about ordering some.


----------



## Topo (May 5, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> i totally agree with topo. strain and sunlight is what affects the denseness of my nugs. how you liking that humboldt nutes kk? i was thinking about ordering some.


Thanks maligs. Yeah, with the same seed strain, I did an indoor grow with 600w HID, and my buds turned out as hard and heavy as rocks. I can only imagine what 1000w HID would produce. I hit them hard with 18 hours of uninterrupted solid wattage before going 12/12, and it showed.

1000 watts......maybe bumbye.


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 5, 2010)

Outdoor growing is different than indoor right. I know that buds come nice and thick under the lights, bud do they ever get that dense under the sun. I just figure that is how the buds grow in hawaii. Than again I can rarely get enough sun on my plants. This time they getting nine hrs so we will see.

Mahalo to the response


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 5, 2010)

Outdoor growing is different than indoor right. I know that buds come nice and thick under the lights, bud do they ever get that dense under the sun. I just figure that is how the buds grow in hawaii. Than again I can rarely get enough sun on my plants. This time they getting nine hrs so we will see.

Mahalo to the response


----------



## Topo (May 5, 2010)

There are advantages to both light sources.

With Mother Nature's sun, you know they are getting 100% of natural spectrum for these plants to flourish, both veg and flowering. The disadvantage is lack of privacy, weather elements, robbers, and bugs. Personally, my babies always look more natural and thrive under the sun.

With HID's, you can manipulate your growth and timing in stealth mode. But you also face other shit, like higher electric bill, power surges and outages, and heat build-up inside the area. And for some reason, my indoor grows always produce twisted leaves, which doesn't kill them, but it looks awkward.

My current grow is both. I put the girls out in the daily sun, and then bring them in when the sun goes down for 24/0 veg period. The results are very very good so far. I will post the outcome when I hemo da girls.

Aloha brudahs and sistahs!!


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2010)

Hey Puna Bud- Been loving that tea recipe, didn't think to add the alfalfa. Do you foilar spray with teas? If so, any noted insect defense?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (May 6, 2010)

Aloha Everyone Just got back from my trip. Saw some gardens that would make the best of us cry. Seems most in CA are on blue dream for a strain grown with coco or soils. saw a few hydro gardens Mostly NFT or Aeroponic and went to a few outdoor gardens in north Ca saw how they all just use bat teas and good soil mixes, so I bought a few pallets of stuff for you soil gardeners and I am now selling it buy the lb. Short list- Lime , oyster shell, kelp meal , steamed bone meal, feather meal, water crystals, and all kind of others. 

Jamaica was a blast mostly good smoke nothing that screamed out but the hash there was great I meat a guy who made it the the old way by rubbing a bud in your hand. baught a rock size for 10 bucks. most of there stuff was nice if you found the right guy and didnt go for the larger buys. couple of cool things Was when you go to Bob's grave and house they roll you up a fatty as you take the tour. the fish there was a plenty no one was a diver so going there with a 3 prong was easy. boats where only 50$ for the day 5am-1pm and they took you anywhere. lots of lobster and fish all around. saw some huge ganja fields all over just paid a guy 35 bucks to take us on a tour was ok but afte the 2nd one your board all looks nice but filled with seed and not to much of anything else. I would say it was fun but wouldnt go back just to hot and caint realy go anywhere. 

Good to be back!!! 

Starting up class on wednesdays Again come down maybe we can start a drawing for a prize or a contest let me know I tried to spark a picture one but no one jumped at it.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 6, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna Bud- Been loving that tea recipe, didn't think to add the alfalfa. Do you foilar spray with teas? If so, any noted insect defense?


nope, for me it's strickly for watering. Did I remember to tell you to try and keep the brewing tea away from direct sunlight. The darker the enviornment the better. Also for best results water shortly after brewing. Tea works wonders when applied then.

If you wanna use the tea for veggie, ad alfalfa pellets to mix about one cup to the recipe I gave you. To make a super veggie tea/stew you can ad bat guano to recipe. But I must add at this point to get full benefits from using bat guano. It must be added first with gallon of water, and run it several hours with just bat guano , then ad rest of recipe an bubble it for twenty -four to forty eight hours ,...then....walla super organic tea. I give my girls tea weekly!


----------



## Cru3l (May 6, 2010)

Great to have you back "Hawaiian Kind"!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 6, 2010)

you guys notice that 'Green Harvest' is on Kauai today?

http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/20100505/BREAKING01/100505063/Green+Harvest+mission+on+Kauai+nets+200+marijuana+plants


----------



## maligs808 (May 6, 2010)

why won't green harvest leave us the fuck alone??????????????


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 6, 2010)

They came and barely looked up my valley which is a first. That usually scour every inch. Still it was enough to make me pull my plantsa week ands half early. Bummas


----------



## falls (May 6, 2010)

aloha just saw this thread for the first time had to give a shout from oahu. im an indoor grower but either way we all fam


----------



## Topo (May 6, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> why won't green harvest leave us the fuck alone??????????????


Holy shit, that crap is still going?!  This is a flashback nightmare from the 80's!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 6, 2010)

Topo said:


> Holy shit, that crap is still going?!  This is a flashback nightmare from the 80's!


The difference between now & then. Back in the day, mid 70's on Maui, or all of Hawaii for that matter the "Akamai farmer",knew what to do. Back then Green Harvest had limited budget back when it first started up through the mid 80's. The akamai farmer knew if Green harvest was on Kauai, it would be several days before it would reach Maui for irradication. Budget restraints required GH to go from one end to the other, one island at a time. But now days with federal funding ,...watch out! Who knows where they will start? That is why I was so disappointed when the three cannabis bills died in Honolulu reccently. I mean why shouldn't all of Hawaii have dispensaries, not just Hilo? I also think all islands should be like us. All med patients should be allowed to grow 24 plant like we do here on Big Island. Funny how populated Oahu is, but the island just doesn't have enough good activists working for the cause. Honolulu should be ashamed that they didn't join in on the world wide cannabis march last week. The city is to big, with to many people,yet no one put it together? Sad...Oahu needs more activist2. Especially if we ever want to see it legal in the islands


----------



## Topo (May 6, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> The difference between now & then. Back in the day, mid 70's on Maui, or all of Hawaii for that matter the "Akamai farmer",knew what to do. Back then Green Harvest had limited budget back when it first started up through the mid 80's. The akamai farmer knew if Green harvest was on Kauai, it would be several days before it would reach Maui for irradication. Budget restraints required GH to go from one end to the other, one island at a time. But now days with federal funding ,...watch out! Who knows where they will start? That is why I was so disappointed when the three cannabis bills died in Honolulu reccently. I mean why shouldn't all of Hawaii have dispensaries, not just Hilo? I also think all islands should be like us. All med patients should be allowed to grow 24 plant like we do here on Big Island. Funny how populated Oahu is, but the island just doesn't have enough good activists working for the cause. Honolulu should be ashamed that they didn't join in on the world wide cannabis march last week. The city is to big, with to many people,yet no one put it together? Sad...Oahu needs more activist2. Especially if we ever want to see it legal in the islands


AUWE!!! This is disturbing by any angle you look at it. Part of me says that the gov't. wants to keep it illegal so that they keep their jobs, blow taxpayer money, feed da "machine" and make some good O.T. so they can have surf and turf on their dinner table. 

Meh, maybe I need to move to the west coast instead of Hawaii


----------



## maligs808 (May 6, 2010)

do any of you know where green harvest flys on the big island?


----------



## grassified (May 6, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> The difference between now & then. Back in the day, mid 70's on Maui, or all of Hawaii for that matter the "Akamai farmer",knew what to do. Back then Green Harvest had limited budget back when it first started up through the mid 80's. The akamai farmer knew if Green harvest was on Kauai, it would be several days before it would reach Maui for irradication. Budget restraints required GH to go from one end to the other, one island at a time. But now days with federal funding ,...watch out! Who knows where they will start? That is why I was so disappointed when the three cannabis bills died in Honolulu reccently. I mean why shouldn't all of Hawaii have dispensaries, not just Hilo? I also think all islands should be like us. All med patients should be allowed to grow 24 plant like we do here on Big Island. Funny how populated Oahu is, but the island just doesn't have enough good activists working for the cause. Honolulu should be ashamed that they didn't join in on the world wide cannabis march last week. The city is to big, with to many people,yet no one put it together? Sad...Oahu needs more activist2. Especially if we ever want to see it legal in the islands


 
yeah the islands do need more activitists, seems like this state can't go anywhere when it comes to passing controversial laws. Unfortunately, I have a feeling hawaii will be strictly limited in medical use state for a while, and when the laws do become more leniant(for medical use), it will be a very regulated and limited system of dispensaries and patients, nothing like cali.

Anywayz I got some pretty bad news. Got caught up with leo, plants are gone,, (not to mention my vape) I got my friend facing some serious charges, and im just trying not to get caught up in it, right now im being requested for "questioning" and they really really seem to want to question me. so my main goal now is to just get out of this forsaken state and back to HI. alohas to all.

EDIT: reworded some stuff, thanks for the heads up sheckz


----------



## Sheckster (May 6, 2010)

Hawaii is legal for medical use.. 
Only problem is there are no distribution systems set up.. A broken system~
We also have a Governor who seems to care more about her political career than what is good for the people of Hawaii.. (See Furlough Friday Debacle) ..

Another problem is too many of our elected officials are afraid to make a tough decision. They want to play it safe.. because after all... most of them could care less about the welfare of this state, they just want to climb the political ladder... We do have some "mavericks" but too few that really care!!

I think many of these politicians are waiting to see what happens in California, and what the backlash will be..


----------



## grassified (May 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I think many of these politicians are waiting to see what happens in California, and what the backlash will be..


yup, I have a feeling if the november bill goes through we will start to see A LOT of progression in other states as far as legalization goes, but like you said, a lot of officials are too afraid to be making these kinds of choices and that honeslty is a bad thing, really the entire political system needs to be made of mavericks and free thinkers, not all these close minded old guys who care about nothing more than their status on the political ladder.


----------



## maligs808 (May 6, 2010)

grassified said:


> yeah the islands do need more activitists, seems like this state can't go anywhere when it comes to passing controversial laws. Unfortunately, I have a feeling hawaii will be strictly limited in medical use state for a while, and when the laws do become more leniant(for medical use), it will be a very regulated and limited system of dispensaries and patients, nothing like cali.
> 
> Anywayz I got some pretty bad news. Got caught up with leo, plants are gone,, (not to mention my vape) I got my friend facing some serious charges, and im just trying not to get caught up in it, right now im being requested for "questioning" and they really really seem to want to question me. so my main goal now is to just get out of this forsaken state and back to HI. alohas to all.
> 
> EDIT: reworded some stuff, thanks for the heads up sheckz



bummer man. where you at now?


----------



## maligs808 (May 7, 2010)

has anyone ever used Dutch Masters Reverse on their plants to stop hermies? how well does it work? i just ordered some from amazon and am gonna give it a try. my last crop there was a hermie and it seeded almost all of the plants. never again!!!!


----------



## swelchjohn (May 7, 2010)

There is no tonic that can stop a plant from doing what it does. I don't feel like arguing, but if folks must rant I can not stop you.


----------



## RandomKindness (May 7, 2010)

if a plant hermies and the environment is dialed in, the best bet is to probably work on other lines or breed it out


----------



## maligs808 (May 7, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Here's an update on my small indoor grow.
> 
> [youtube]6L4paIt3_eY[/youtube]
> 
> ...


crops are looking good man! keep up the good work.


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 7, 2010)

What is the price + shipping on Amazon?


----------



## Cru3l (May 7, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> crops are looking good man! keep up the good work.


Thanks! I'll post a new vid today


----------



## Sheckster (May 7, 2010)

Run your whole pack of seeds.. 
Root out the males
clone your best specimens 
Make sure you label the Mom & respective clone (og1,og2,og3)
Grow the moms out... Flower em 
Save the best example as your clone mother for that particular strain..


----------



## Sheckster (May 7, 2010)

RK- Here is a photo of a Deep Chunk fan leaf from my friend in Cali..
That's my Kona Gold x OG cross growing in the background


----------



## Cru3l (May 7, 2010)

Maligs.. New pics and youtube posted.

[youtube]X512NEFMpEw[/youtube]


----------



## Topo (May 7, 2010)

grassified said:


> yeah the islands do need more activitists, seems like this state can't go anywhere when it comes to passing controversial laws. Unfortunately, I have a feeling hawaii will be strictly limited in medical use state for a while, and when the laws do become more leniant(for medical use), it will be a very regulated and limited system of dispensaries and patients, nothing like cali.
> 
> Anywayz I got some pretty bad news. Got caught up with leo, plants are gone,, (not to mention my vape) I got my friend facing some serious charges, and im just trying not to get caught up in it, right now im being requested for "questioning" and they really really seem to want to question me. so my main goal now is to just get out of this forsaken state and back to HI. alohas to all.
> 
> EDIT: reworded some stuff, thanks for the heads up sheckz


Oh brah good luck. It makes me wanna curse, then cry. Although pakalolo growers are awesome, generally, PEOPLE ARE NO DAMN GOOD.


----------



## RandomKindness (May 7, 2010)

yup thats dc!!! and looks like shes thriving, not dying a horrible slow death!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 8, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> do any of you know where green harvest flys on the big island?


down my fucking road in Puna!!!!


----------



## Topo (May 8, 2010)

Shit, sorry to all the great peeps in Hawaii getting buzzed (the helicopters, I mean  ) That is some fucked up shit. Makes me not want to come home in November.

Back in the day, growers used to shoot at the Pakacopters. I'm not advocating this, because paka-growers are a peace loving lot, but I do remember when there were reports of people sniping at the airborne leo's. I also remember when KPOI 98 ROCK used to give live updates when those mosquitoes were buzzing in the area.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 8, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> has anyone ever used Dutch Masters Reverse on their plants to stop hermies? how well does it work? i just ordered some from amazon and am gonna give it a try. my last crop there was a hermie and it seeded almost all of the plants. never again!!!!


brah, you can buy in Hilo! Europeans have been using 'Reverse',for some time now. Maligs,if you have a hermie problem often? Stress is one of the main reasons plants turn to hermies. Also Feminized seeds from a less than quality seedbank. A good example is www.marijuana-seeds.nl. This is a seedbank on first look looks appealing becuase of their prices. But upon closer look you realize that this is a place the typifies why Seedbanks are near the bottom of this rising industry. Why? In the case of said seedbank, <marjiuana-seeds.nl>, is a company that doesn't really check their suppliers & seed growers. They offer all the top strains, but don't let you know who made the strain though. Personally because of our state medical cannabis laws, Feminized seeds are the only way to go! It eliminates the possibility of getting males from the start. This saves the growers weeks. Don't fall into the bullshit that feminized seeds are no good. Sure they are no good if you get them from a place such as www.marijuana-seeds.nl. But if you go to one of the main seedbanks in Amsterdam(THSeeds., Paradise Seeds, DNA Genetics, Greenhouse Seed Co., or Soma). The reason why you get such a high ratio of hermies from your feminzed seeds is because of the feminizing proccess. Seedbanks like the one I mentioned above uses breeders who use "Gibberellic acid" to create their feminized seeds will turn hermie almost over night. We all know what hermies look like. But hermies made from "Gibberellic acid" are your plants that start off female, then turn male right under female white hairs!!!! Silver Nitrate is another so-so method of making feminized seeds. Best way is to do it yorself if you got the strain through a proccess called"self crossing'...

good luck


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 8, 2010)

well i was taking pictures of my girlies, from seed to present 9 weeks in, to present to you guys when i could get to a computer, but shit i deleted all the pics by accident. these are some from my short season haul ill post more current pics next time.

i wanted to check the trics so i took some super zoom pics then looked at em on the computer.


----------



## Sheckster (May 8, 2010)

I used Colloidal Silver to turn my Abusive OG clone female... then crossed it with Kona Gold female... It's pretty easy to make..
Most breeders actually use silver thiosulphate.. it's stronger but it's kind of dangerous..


----------



## noo1knos (May 8, 2010)

Wassup fellow Hawaii growers, stoked to have found this thread. Im now on my first grow and trying to post some pix but having trouble. Could use some help please.


----------



## Sheckster (May 8, 2010)

noo1knos said:


> Wassup fellow Hawaii growers, stoked to have found this thread. Im now on my first grow and trying to post some pix but having trouble. Could use some help please.


Your best bet is to make your own photo album on this site, host your photos there, and then link the photo... 
The best link to use is the BB code as it will post pics big like this!

*Mosca's C-99*












*What long season?*





*
Sexy Purple Bubba*


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 9, 2010)

Show off.

Those look awesome


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 9, 2010)

Show off.

Those look awesome


----------



## Sheckster (May 9, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Show off.
> 
> Those look awesome


Hey if I was a showoff.. I would be posting more of this


----------



## Sheckster (May 9, 2010)

Hey Random K,
Here is the Fire Og we smoked today..
What did you think of the potency?


----------



## Cru3l (May 9, 2010)

Looks good Sheck


----------



## RandomKindness (May 9, 2010)

9/10 compared to alot of other stuff around. got the job done for me brother! was good medicine, mahalos! 

magical things in the future me thinks


----------



## noo1knos (May 9, 2010)

Wats up everyone im new to growing and currently on my first grow heres the ladies sorry so small but this is the only way i kno how to post photos. They are under 2 150 watt HPS lights and looking delicious.
https://www.rollitup.org/asset.php?fid=903946&uid=240541&d=1273400371https://www.rollitup.org/asset.php?fid=903947&uid=240541&d=1273400387https://www.rollitup.org/asset.php?fid=903948&uid=240541&d=1273400403
P.S. Can someone give me an example of a BB code please.


----------



## maligs808 (May 9, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> What is the price + shipping on Amazon?


it was about 50 dollars for the dutch masters reverse and saturator/penetrator with shipping.


----------



## noo1knos (May 9, 2010)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
There we go! Here they are the gorgeous ladies!How much do you guys usely yield off of plants this size?(They're about 21" a piece)


----------



## Sheckster (May 9, 2010)

noo1knos said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> There we go! Here they are the gorgeous ladies!How much do you guys usely yield off of plants this size?(They're about 21" a piece)


I answered your earlier post on how to put your photos up... 
Did you bother to look back and check if anyone answered your query???


----------



## noo1knos (May 9, 2010)

Yeah thanks a lot Sheckster i read your post but could you give an example of BB code.


----------



## Sheckster (May 9, 2010)

You want to get into your photo album.
If you haven't created a photo album yet. Click on the *Community* tab at the top of the forum page, choose *My Albums*. Click *Create Albums*. *Upload* your pictures. Don't worry about resizing them

_If you already have a photo album, you can access by doing the following._ 
1. At the top of the forum page, there is a tab that is titled *My Profile* . Click on that tab. On the left side there is a link that is an area titled *Albums*. Chose one of your albums and click on it.
2. Once you have uploaded your picture. Click on any picture in your album. 
3. When you have clicked on the _"thumbnail"_ picture and opened a bigger picture on it's own page, you should see some code right below the bottom right corner of your photo. There are two sets of code.. 
( A. ) The top one is *Photo Url*. You use that if you are posting outside of this forum.. Just copy the code in the box and paste it on your web page or another forum if you want.. 
( B. ) The second code is the *BB (bulletin board) code* that you want to use for this site.. Copy the code in the 2nd box and paste it directly into the thread.
The BB code will work on other forums but it might not allowed by the respective forum. 

if you want to share a photo you have hosted..


----------



## noo1knos (May 9, 2010)




----------



## SurfdOut (May 9, 2010)

Nice pua'a Sheck!


----------



## noo1knos (May 9, 2010)

Thanks again Sheckster!


----------



## Cru3l (May 10, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## grassified (May 10, 2010)

howzit hawaiians!

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2010/Apr/09/ln/hawaii4090353.html

Think they dont stake out grows? Just found this article, sucks to be them.

gonna be back in the HI state Tuesday! cant wait to get back.


----------



## kkday (May 10, 2010)

Yeah grass look how much they were growing, it's worth there time. Don't make it worth there time. Like 3 2lb sativas


----------



## RandomKindness (May 10, 2010)

smaller patches and more of them... far apart


----------



## Puna Bud (May 10, 2010)

I might ad too. If you want to go for weight. Everything must be in at least 5 gallon grow bags right before going into flowering. Using anything smaller and you're cheating yourself!


----------



## kkday (May 10, 2010)

I'll be runing 5 and 7 gal grow bags this summer and maybe 1-2 in the ground


----------



## Puna Bud (May 11, 2010)

kkday said:


> I'll be runing 5 and 7 gal grow bags this summer and maybe 1-2 in the ground


you know the old saying, "big roots means big fruits"!!!!


----------



## kkday (May 11, 2010)

And big feet means big sox!!! lol


----------



## Puna Bud (May 13, 2010)

kkday said:


> And big feet means big sox!!! lol


yeah and the "A" lot ,and "C" lot usually means there is a big "B" lot near by too


----------



## lehua96734 (May 13, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> yeah and the "A" lot ,and "C" lot usually means there is a big "B" lot near by too


frickin' Puna, you crack my ass off.


----------



## kkday (May 14, 2010)

So I went Hunting yesterday with my cuzin and out pops two kids right in front of him like 15-16 with backpacks on dressed like there going to the skate park or something. Now my cuz is one of those "go overboard on everything I do" kinda guys so he had a AK on his sholder a 45 on his hip and all the camo vest pants and every thing. The kids walked out with ther hands up. Lmao might as well said I growing dope!! I told them what u guys doing? They said "nothing" still with there hands up then just walked away. I told my cuzin they shulda walked outta the bush with there pants down and said "nothing" and I wuld be less suspiciouse. So any wAy I tracked there fresh trail and found 15-20 starters about 4" tall. Now what to do??? I kinda wanna fuck with them.


----------



## grassified (May 14, 2010)

haha yeah teach those kids some life lessons


----------



## Hawaiian kind (May 15, 2010)

Aloha Guys I been Busy since returning but My class is about to start back up on Wednesday 19th. This class will be about soil. I just started to sell all kinds of soil additives and amendments. We will talk about Ph control, moisture levels and fertilizers. We will talk about making teas and using these additives in your soil. Come on down at 7pm on Wednesday. Sale prices during Class 

Green Hands Of Aloha 
1713 Mary St 
808-847-4263


Small list of additives- 
Dolomite lime 
Oyster shell 
Water crystals 
Bat guano's
Feather meal
Green sand 
And all new trace minerals 

Mahalo 
HK


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

I would like to know more about water crystals. How much of a difference does it make. My grows are always lacking water. So dry.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 15, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> I would like to know more about water crystals. How much of a difference does it make. My grows are always lacking water. So dry.


if you wanna do an organic grow, avoid that shit!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 15, 2010)

kkday said:


> So I went Hunting yesterday with my cuzin and out pops two kids right in front of him like 15-16 with backpacks on dressed like there going to the skate park or something. Now my cuz is one of those "go overboard on everything I do" kinda guys so he had a AK on his sholder a 45 on his hip and all the camo vest pants and every thing. The kids walked out with ther hands up. Lmao might as well said I growing dope!! I told them what u guys doing? They said "nothing" still with there hands up then just walked away. I told my cuzin they shulda walked outta the bush with there pants down and said "nothing" and I wuld be less suspiciouse. So any wAy I tracked there fresh trail and found 15-20 starters about 4" tall. Now what to do??? I kinda wanna fuck with them.


The proper thing would be to "tax them". What I mean is take either the very best plant, or their very worse plant. Either way it will serve as warning that you have found their patch. This way they should really think about moving operations..


----------



## Tunda (May 15, 2010)

Water crystals aren't organic but sometimes it's the only option for some. Without it I'd have to visit them every couple days. I don't have the time for that. Plus I have never tasted any difference in the bud grown using water crystals. Not everybody can grow in their backyard.


----------



## Cru3l (May 15, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> The proper thing would be to "tax them". What I mean is take either the very best plant, or their very worse plant. Either way it will serve as warning that you have found their patch. This way they should really think about moving operations..


I like this idea


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

Anyone know where to get water crystals on the garden isle. My wife keeps saying diapers contain water crystals. Anyone else hear of this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

yes, some diapers do contain water crystals.


and go to Ace Hardware in kapa'a. they have the fox farms line-up there also. make sure you tell the sweetheart behind the counter that the doc says HI.


----------



## kkday (May 15, 2010)

I normaly wuld take a main cola or 2. 

Before I found out lowes had water crystals I used to rip diapers apart for them. Water crystals don't give your plant water and don't full your self more water more yield, but in situations like mine and Tunda it works perfect! It keeps the plants from drooping or wilting which is less stress and better yeilds. Some times you can't water 2 times a week. It don't hurt to have them.


----------



## maligs808 (May 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes, some diapers do contain water crystals.
> 
> 
> and go to Ace Hardware in kapa'a. they have the fox farms line-up there also. make sure you tell the sweetheart behind the counter that the doc says HI.


nice doc!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> nice doc!


what's up maligs! long time no see. 


ya I used to shop there all the time. they actually got decent stuff there. the Ace hardware in princeville sells worm castings by the bag. not bad price too! the ONLY place I could find worm castings on the whole island, unless you go to the community college, there is a guy that is a worm farmer


----------



## naloboy808 (May 15, 2010)

kkday said:


> So I went Hunting yesterday with my cuzin and out pops two kids right in front of him like 15-16 with backpacks on dressed like there going to the skate park or something. Now my cuz is one of those "go overboard on everything I do" kinda guys so he had a AK on his sholder a 45 on his hip and all the camo vest pants and every thing. The kids walked out with ther hands up. Lmao might as well said I growing dope!! I told them what u guys doing? They said "nothing" still with there hands up then just walked away. I told my cuzin they shulda walked outta the bush with there pants down and said "nothing" and I wuld be less suspiciouse. So any wAy I tracked there fresh trail and found 15-20 starters about 4" tall. Now what to do??? I kinda wanna fuck with them.


what i would do is move all the plants to form a big smiley face.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

96795 in da house!!


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

Mahalo doc. I went right over to my local ace an sho nough there it was water crystals. I guess ace is the place. Thhey also had all the ff nutes and happy frog. I wonder who they cater to.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

ace is the place! hahaha

no problem bro. they cater to the "tomato" growers


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

Alright here is my attempt at posting pics. These are my girlies. Supposed to be cheese. Also two duckfoot x that I have. They are eleven weeks from seed.


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

OK second try looks like these pics are to small


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2010)

let me help you out

I went into your album, doubleclicked a pic to make it bigger, copied it, then pasted it here.


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

Thanx again doc


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

OK last pic I would love to hear comments or any suggestions on how to do things better.

Next guerilla grow I'm using 15 gallon bags with water crystals and hopefully it will come out better.


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

Have any of you made clones outdoors. I have one plant that didn't flower the same time as the others so I thought she would go for the long season. Low and behold she showed her pubes the other day. I topped her once already so she got a little bush but I want to slow her down so I just topped the six tallest branches and used root tone and put them in pots. I hope they make it. If they do I'm going to journal that grow.


----------



## Sheckster (May 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes, some diapers do contain water crystals.
> 
> 
> and go to Ace Hardware in kapa'a. they have the fox farms line-up there also. make sure you tell the sweetheart behind the counter that the doc says HI.


Funny I was there yesterday.. Don't remember seeing the sweetheart behind the counter but It might have been cause I was so Irie off my buddy's sputnik grow. lol I devoured more lau lau at Ohana Diner last night than my big belly could hold. My belly full but im Hungry!


----------



## Sheckster (May 16, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Have any of you made clones outdoors. I have one plant that didn't flower the same time as the others so I thought she would go for the long season. Low and behold she showed her pubes the other day. I topped her once already so she got a little bush but I want to slow her down so I just topped the six tallest branches and used root tone and put them in pots. I hope they make it. If they do I'm going to journal that grow.


I took a few clones outside today.. It's never too late to clone...
In the past I had saved my bubba line by cloning the bottom branch of a plant that already flowered... 
The photo below shows the site I took that clone from (left side)..


----------



## kkday (May 16, 2010)

Brah looks like your plants are reveging, they might be bushes if you give them root space. Fill up those grow bags cuz get um big! I love plants that flip back to veg for the long season, they get bushy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Funny I was there yesterday.. Don't remember seeing the sweetheart behind the counter but It might have been cause I was so Irie off my buddy's sputnik grow. lol I devoured more lau lau at Ohana Diner last night than my big belly could hold. My belly full but im Hungry!


sputnik, huh? damn sheck, you and your buddy's got solid strains man. I always get envious when I hear all the strains you got.


----------



## Sheckster (May 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sputnik, huh? damn sheck, you and your buddy's got solid strains man. I always get envious when I hear all the strains you got.


 ya know I can always donate some genetics to you and Kkday's Operation Oahu Overgrow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2010)

hahaha. thx shecky!


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 16, 2010)

howzit everyone, hope the grows are thriving towards the summer season!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ace is the place! hahaha
> 
> no problem bro. they cater to the "tomato" growers


DR., did you move back home to Kauai?


----------



## Puna Bud (May 17, 2010)

early this morning took down several of my plants making room for next load. So I cut down Nebula(2), LA Women(1), Chiesel,(1),Kandy Kush,(OG Kush X Trainwreck),and of course my stand by 'Lemon Skunk'.
I also started harvesting some "beans" too! Both of my females I introduced to male MK-Ultras. So I have 'pure' MK-Ultra seeds, and Mk-Ultra crossed with Big Buddha's Cheese. If you guys ever get a chance to grab any of THSeeds strains I highly reccomend them. The genetics are perfect for the most part. Adam Dunn ,and his partner were perfectionists when it comes to cannabis breeding, and it really shows in their strains. Do you know the best part about THSeeds? They have now uprooted their operations in Amsterdam, and have moved it back home stateside. Colorado is now where THSeeds is setup. Adam Dunn, "seeing the writing on the wall", moved his company back home after 20 years!!!!(Like I said six months to a year earlier. Cannabis Cup will be returning home in the next couple of years. As Holland's Gov. moves towards the "right", the "cannabis community has been losing their ground yearly. Enough wwere Adam Dunn said it was time to go. 
I fully predict that the Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam will no more within three years! All the energy(cannabis movement) is now slowly starting to shift towards America. We, as residents of the 'Hawaiian Cannabis Nation',need to all fully support the legalization of cannabis both medically & recreationally in our state,...NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Sheckster (May 17, 2010)

Now we know who is keeping THSeeds in business!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> DR., did you move back home to Kauai?


No. I'm still on Oahu.


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 17, 2010)

Ace has the cheapest price for Pro-Mix BX at $35.99 here in Keaau and Hilo locations.


----------



## naloboy808 (May 17, 2010)

got the blood of a hawaiian in me but i&#699;m stuck growing on the mainland. (east coast) EVEN WORSE!! too too far away from home.


----------



## maligs808 (May 17, 2010)

here's some of what i got going on. i'll take pics of my newer stuff in a couple weeks. can't wait to harvest these girls.


----------



## maligs808 (May 17, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> OK second try looks like these pics are to small


looking good!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2010)

awseome garden maligs! I liking the colas. you get some good sized plants too!


----------



## maligs808 (May 18, 2010)

thanks doc. i can't wait to harvest these girls.


----------



## Sheckster (May 20, 2010)

Dihydrogen Monoxide is the key to good growth!!


----------



## anherbman (May 20, 2010)

Aloha friends...

This came from Drug Policy Forum of Hawaii. These meetings are on Oahu, so a lot of us can't help, but I wanted to pass this along...


HERE'S THE SITUATION
We have been told that Keith Kamita, who is Chief of the Narcotics Enforcement Division of the Department of Public Safety, made a presentation to the May 13th meeting of Neighborhood Board No. 5 (Diamond Head, Kapahulu, St. Louis Heights.) Recall that Kamita is the administrator of Hawaii's medical marijuana program.

During his presentation he displayed PowerPoint slides. One slide listed the names of the top ten doctors in Hawai`i who have signed recommendations for patients to use medical marijuana. The slide also included the number of recommendations each physician had issued. He implied that these doctors do not have legitimate relationships with their patients and are recommending medical marijuana illegally. In the case of one physician whose image was shown, Kamita said that that his office was &#8220;watching&#8221; him.

He has always told us that he couldn't provide DPFH (and patients) with names of physicians who participate in the medical marijuana program because it is confidential. His website also says that it is against state policy to recommend physicians to patients.

Omitted from Kamita&#8217;s presentation is the fact that the United States Supreme Court let stand a decision by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals permitting physicians to recommend marijuana to patients whom they believe might medically benefit from its use free from federal (and in Hawai`i) state threats or interference. (Conant v. Walters, 309 F. 3d 629, 2002).

We feel that this presentation is meant to intimidate doctors and discourage them from participating in the program.

During the presentation, Kamita also made comments implying that 66% of patients are using medical marijuana for "chronic pain," and this high percentage is an indication that the program is being used improperly.

Kamita&#8217;s presentation was listed on the agenda as &#8220;Medical Marijuana and the new K2/Spice drug.&#8221;

HERE'S WHAT YOU CAN DO
Although we have checked the May agenda-there are 33 active neighborhood boards; three do not have their May agenda posted:
No. 34 Makakilo, Kapolei, Honokai Hale-meeting May 26
No. 25 Mililani, Waipio, Melemanu-meeting May 26
No. 22 Waipahu-meeting May 27

1. Please check the June agenda for your neighborhood board and if you live in one of the three above, check their May agenda. Most of the agenda are posted a week or so before the scheduled meetings. You can check it here: http://www.honolulu.gov/nco/boards.htm

OR you can sign up to receive future agenda so you can see whether Kamita is scheduled to speak at the board meeting. Here is the link: http://www.honolulu.gov/nco/index.htm

2. Attend the meeting so that you can ask questions/object to what he says. Patients can also tell their experiences...how much medical marijuana has helped. Most boards limit speakers anywhere from 1 to 3 minutes, so practice telling your story within the time limit.

3. Take notes and let us know if he says anything that is questionable/not factual...we are still wondering why he is speaking to the neighborhood boards. One guess is that he is trying to scare people so that dispensaries are not established here. He is really working hard to undermine the program.

Since there are so many neighborhood boards, we appreciate your help. Feel free to email me with any questions.

Jeanne Ohta
Executive Director
Drug Policy Forum of Hawaii





-- 
www.peacefulskyalliance.org


----------



## grassified (May 20, 2010)

anherbman said:


> We have been told that Keith Kamita, who is Chief of the Narcotics Enforcement Division of the Department of Public Safety, made a presentation to the May 13th meeting of Neighborhood Board No. 5 (Diamond Head, Kapahulu, St. Louis Heights.) Recall that Kamita is the administrator of Hawaii's medical marijuana program.
> 
> During his presentation he displayed PowerPoint slides. One slide listed the names of the top ten doctors in Hawai`i who have signed recommendations for patients to use medical marijuana. The slide also included the number of recommendations each physician had issued. He implied that these doctors do not have legitimate relationships with their patients and are recommending medical marijuana illegally. In the case of one physician whose image was shown, Kamita said that that his office was &#8220;watching&#8221; him.


wait.. someone tell me again why we are paying tax dollars for ignorant assholes like this to make powerpoints? I mean seriously, going after the doctors now? The legislation in this state against mmj makes me sicker every day.

anywayz, im gonna be gettin a grow thread started here soon, have 18 seedlings all about a week old up and going.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2010)

Keith Kamita can lick my balls


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2010)

meant to post this earlier..............R.I.P. Marvin Foster.







you were an inspiration to many. you will be missed...


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> meant to post this earlier..............R.I.P. Marvin Foster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hello his name is doctor greenhorn// just like our presidant noone is sure where hes born//....in the tropics constently surfing and hiking looking for future outdoor grow spots// come harvest time bags and backpacks please god dont let him see no cops// if he gets locked up for some shit like this they gonna reposses his house//....end up in a hawaiin prison as some big somoans bitch wearing koolade lipstick and a homemade blouse//

lol j/k wassup doc??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2010)

what it do, P.I.M.P.....

don't see you around much often. must be busy in the Lab, huh?


~ by the way, nice rhyme


----------



## Puna Bud (May 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> meant to post this earlier..............R.I.P. Marvin Foster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah that's fucked up! I became friends with Marvin and his brother many years back when we first met one another thru a mutual friend at Honolua Bay way back when. Fuck, I hate it when I hear of people passing on. It severs to remind me what a "fucking fossil", I am myself. Almost sixty, I wish I would have taken better care of myself when I was younger. Looking back now, I know that John Peck was only trying to help when he threw away my twinkies & burgers, and cone sushi, when he took me surfing while I was young on Maui. Had I ate properly back then, perhaps my body wouldn't ache as much these days. Plus I'd be able to hit those pig trails today, like my youth days in Honokwai valley for planting DA KINE!

Ah Marvin, you're truly gonna be missed. How did he die?


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what it do, P.I.M.P.....
> 
> don't see you around much often. must be busy in the Lab, huh?
> 
> ...


i been around bro......... good to see you still around to...


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 21, 2010)

heres a couple of pics of my outdoor grow. the biggest budding plant is maybe a week or two off from harvest. smaller topped flowering one with a week left, smoked some of it that i harvested last week and it has knocked me out for 3 and a half hours. it is very strong. the three in the ground i have a feeling are going to produce very well. they all came from a hermie i had last season. it actually produced feminized seeds! and just for fun, my friends bong with an old ash catcher of mine on it. good times...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> heres a couple of pics of my outdoor grow. the biggest budding plant is maybe a week or two off from harvest. smaller topped flowering one with a week left, smoked some of it that i harvested last week and it has knocked me out for 3 and a half hours. it is very strong. the three in the ground i have a feeling are going to produce very well. they all came from a hermie i had last season. it actually produced feminized seeds! and just for fun, my friends bong with an old ash catcher of mine on it. good times...


looks good.

where you live brah, upcountry? :get da nice "guavas" live up there.


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 22, 2010)

yessir. and plenty kine guava up here haha. theres a scrub of actual guavas tho near by that grow by the thousand. best munchie fruit let me tell you...... time to vape some homegrown!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2010)

hahahaha! right on bro!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2010)

^^^^ damn hippies and there fruit


----------



## Puna Bud (May 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks good.
> 
> where you live brah, upcountry? :get da nice "guavas" live up there.


picture could be Olinda,Haiku,Kula, Ulupalakua,Makawao, but I think upcountry Maui too!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> picture could be Olinda,Haiku,Kula, Ulupalakua,Makawao, but I think upcountry Maui too!


seems like a century ago that I grew up in Vagina,..I mean Lahaina,..yikes..what's on my dirty old mind? In some ways I really miss the place. But I have some real bad "Greenharvest Nightmares" about Maui still to this fucking day!


----------



## maligs808 (May 23, 2010)

plants looking sweet puna!


----------



## Sheckster (May 24, 2010)

flowers flowers everywhere!
When does long season start


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> flowers flowers everywhere!
> When does long season start


grow a sativa and then you'll find out


----------



## maligs808 (May 24, 2010)

a nug i cut this morning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2010)

nice maligs!


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 24, 2010)

I would like to know the experiences of the Mmj card holders in the islands. Has anyone been hassled by the popo For their growing? I have an appointment with the mobile doc from the big island. Last time I went to the eye Dr he said I had elevated pressure in the eye which is a symptom of glaucoma. Has anyone experience with this doc?

I'm just nervous about growing on my property I think if I do then I will build a little greenhouse. Does anyone grow in a greenhouse? It would be cool to see other setups get some advice.

Aloha bruddahs. & sistahs


----------



## maligs808 (May 24, 2010)

never any problems. i just grow out in my back yard.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> never any problems. i just grow out in my back yard.


 yeah, I grow in my backyard too, and I don't even have fences either. Just three dogs (Two Pit Bulls[reds with cow markings],& Pit Bull/Whippett[she's the family pig hunter].) The secret to a successful garden is to keep one's mouth shut. Less people who know the better. Plus if you are in an area that has heavy "Ghetto Bird" activity, keep you foot trails light as possible too.

Yo Maligs808, you'll be hearing from me later in the week brah. Yesterday I spent all day with family,except for quick run to Keaau. I checked mail at Post Office,and went to Foodland to get ripped off!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> I would like to know the experiences of the Mmj card holders in the islands. Has anyone been hassled by the popo For their growing? I have an appointment with the mobile doc from the big island. Last time I went to the eye Dr he said I had elevated pressure in the eye which is a symptom of glaucoma. Has anyone experience with this doc?
> 
> I'm just nervous about growing on my property I think if I do then I will build a little greenhouse. Does anyone grow in a greenhouse? It would be cool to see other setups get some advice.
> 
> Aloha bruddahs. & sistahs


you live in kauai, right? well when I was livin' and growing in kauai, I wouldn't say I got harasssed, but the "ghetto birds" as punabud would call them, would fly over my house constantly everyday.. all day, everyday, for weeks!. mofo's would come real low too.


----------



## Sheckster (May 25, 2010)

I put up with the crappiest of landlords so I can grow in the backyard...
I let my neighbors know that I am a medicinal user.... joked with them that if anybody tries to rip em.. they would have 2 experienced pig hunters chasing them down with crossbows.... and then handing over what's left to Babylon... It has worked so far 

I think most people that are rippers feel they are taking from someone who is breaking the law by growing herb, therefore the chances of them getting busted are slimmer than other crimes because those "law breakers" won't go to the authorities... I am definitely a believer in *Island justice* but that still doesnt stop people from ripping..


----------



## 808toker (May 25, 2010)

Heeyyy hawaii growers.....i have some plants outside that are getting pretty big...around what time should i expect them to start to flower? like what month?


----------



## maligs808 (May 25, 2010)

they might not flower till aug, sept because it's gonna hit long season!


----------



## 808toker (May 25, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> they might not flower till aug, sept because it's gonna hit long season!


 ohhhh so imma have a big bush huh?


----------



## Sheckster (May 25, 2010)

What you growin.?
Equatorial Sativa
Sativa/Indica hybrid
Indica?

Started from seed>? clone?


----------



## 808toker (May 25, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> What you growin.?
> Equatorial Sativa
> Sativa/Indica hybrid
> Indica?
> ...


 i believe its an indica strain...from seed. i have a thread going updating them every so often...check it out if you'd like i think its going well....especially because its my first grow


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 26, 2010)

is anyone closing in on harvest time for their plants? i have 1 about a week away im starting to get very excited for.


----------



## Hawaiihaole (May 26, 2010)

Whats up everyone? Well I thought I would introduce my self since I have been learning alot of good stuff from this thread. I am a MMJ patient in Hawaii. I have lived here for two years and love it. Origanlly from Detroit, Michigan. I was shot twice in Iraq and have some other issues( War related) but whatever! So one day I said to myself , I am going to get my mmj card. So I did and started growing 3 ak-48 strains outside. They are about a month away from harvesting I have been reading about how they do not do operation green harvest anymore or not supposed to. Bullshit..... Anyway as soon as I put my plants outside I swear I started noticing more chopper presence around my house. I just dont want any attention giving to me even though I am legal. So today when I got home at about noon I decided to sleep. I woke up to a loud buzzing noise right over my house. I thought damn they are close. So I went outside and looked up and sure enough they are staring down ant my huge Forrest of pot (3 plants) They were so close I could see their faces and everything. Kinda freaked me out Because I do not want the attention. They were there hovering for like 3 min. I pulled my phone and looked up at them like I was calling to complain and they took off. So I head off to the Gym to workout and I am not shitting you I see at least 12 - 15 choppers in a flying formation over pearl harbor area. Operation Green Harvest is in full effect. Dont mean to rant but I feel I am doing nothing wrong. I need some pointers on how to keep the choppers away! Peace One Love!


----------



## 808toker (May 26, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> Whats up everyone? Well I thought I would introduce my self since I have been learning alot of good stuff from this thread. I am a MMJ patient in Hawaii. I have lived here for two years and love it. Origanlly from Detroit, Michigan. I was shot twice in Iraq and have some other issues( War related) but whatever! So one day I said to myself , I am going to get my mmj card. So I did and started growing 3 ak-48 strains outside. They are about a month away from harvesting I have been reading about how they do not do operation green harvest anymore or not supposed to. Bullshit..... Anyway as soon as I put my plants outside I swear I started noticing more chopper presence around my house. I just dont want any attention giving to me even though I am legal. So today when I got home at about noon I decided to sleep. I woke up to a loud buzzing noise right over my house. I thought damn they are close. So I went outside and looked up and sure enough they are staring down ant my huge Forrest of pot (3 plants) They were so close I could see their faces and everything. Kinda freaked me out Because I do not want the attention. They were there hovering for like 3 min. I pulled my phone and looked up at them like I was calling to complain and they took off. So I head off to the Gym to workout and I am not shitting you I see at least 12 - 15 choppers in a flying formation over pearl harbor area. Operation Green Harvest is in full effect. Dont mean to rant but I feel I am doing nothing wrong. I need some pointers on how to keep the choppers away! Peace One Love!


 those ladys are looking quite sexy if i may say...haha sorry to hear about babylon giving you a hard time...just flip um off next time they feel like trying to mess with you....good luck keep up the good work!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> Whats up everyone? Well I thought I would introduce my self since I have been learning alot of good stuff from this thread. I am a MMJ patient in Hawaii. I have lived here for two years and love it. Origanlly from Detroit, Michigan. I was shot twice in Iraq and have some other issues( War related) but whatever! So one day I said to myself , I am going to get my mmj card. So I did and started growing 3 ak-48 strains outside. They are about a month away from harvesting I have been reading about how they do not do operation green harvest anymore or not supposed to. Bullshit..... Anyway as soon as I put my plants outside I swear I started noticing more chopper presence around my house. I just dont want any attention giving to me even though I am legal. So today when I got home at about noon I decided to sleep. I woke up to a loud buzzing noise right over my house. I thought damn they are close. So I went outside and looked up and sure enough they are staring down ant my huge Forrest of pot (3 plants) They were so close I could see their faces and everything. Kinda freaked me out Because I do not want the attention. They were there hovering for like 3 min. I pulled my phone and looked up at them like I was calling to complain and they took off. So I head off to the Gym to workout and I am not shitting you I see at least 12 - 15 choppers in a flying formation over pearl harbor area. Operation Green Harvest is in full effect. Dont mean to rant but I feel I am doing nothing wrong. I need some pointers on how to keep the choppers away! Peace One Love!


that's a damn beautiful set-up!!! awesome!


----------



## Sustainable420 (May 26, 2010)

If I lived in Hawii I would grow the biggest sativas, man. Always been a dream of mine.


----------



## grassified (May 27, 2010)

yeah I had the yellow ghetto bird flying around my neighborhood earlier today, anybody know if green harvest has a yellow heli? all of its windows were open looked like they were looking for something. but I thought only the black copters were leos?

as far as ma shyt goes it going pretty well, 17 little guys soaking up the hawaiian sun, used to be 18 but the dog pissed on one and killed it. bad dog!

btw sick setup haole! those girls are looking happy and healthy! I cant believe leo was looking at just 3 plants, they really must be having a dry spell this year if they are taking their time with stuff like that.


----------



## maligs808 (May 27, 2010)

try take pics of the copters next time. i have tons flying around my property but i don't know what the gh ones look like.


----------



## kkday (May 27, 2010)

You shuld place a copy of your card on that fenced area. Looks like you got a green thumb. Very nice!


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 27, 2010)

There s in fact a yellow chopper that does the green harvest. I believe the helicopter is from Maui. They also use coast guard and military birds as well as local choppers. Atleast on my island.


----------



## Hawaiihaole (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys the help! I will def put out some I.D on the fence.


----------



## kkday (May 28, 2010)

Green harvest was in full effect today with two yellows (looks new) the red one and a dark blue with striping. They re fuled 4 times that I counted today. They were buzzing low over papakolea today. Stay safe gang! Don't get famouse on me!


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 29, 2010)

Here's one of my babies blooming nice and smelling dank








One more. I love broccoli but so does the bugs.


----------



## 808toker (May 30, 2010)

aiwelaweka said:


> Here's one of my babies blooming nice and smelling dank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ummm is this a joke?


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 1, 2010)

My Og is still flowering but it is stretching to 5+ feet....
Everything else is staying short..


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 2, 2010)

nice sheck. mine are getting big too.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys, had one buzz over by gh about 3 weeks ago but that was probably for the neighbors. i planted 2 of my younger plants that are about 4 weeks old into large pots and going to put one the same size in the ground with my 3 others and here's also a cuple pix of the harvest of my biggest female. all my plants are healthy, i hope everyone else is feeling the green vibes!


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 3, 2010)

looking good maui. i am sure feeling the green vibes. i sure hope everyone else here is too!


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 3, 2010)

does anyone know which doctor i can go to for my medical marijuana license? i already have a recommendation from my back doctor but i dont know where i can get my license on the big island. any help would be greatly appreciated. mahalo!


----------



## 808toker (Jun 3, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> does anyone know which doctor i can go to for my medical marijuana license? i already have a recommendation from my back doctor but i dont know where i can get my license on the big island. any help would be greatly appreciated. mahalo!


 MUM clinic in kona! thats all i know go google it theyll help you out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> does anyone know which doctor i can go to for my medical marijuana license? i already have a recommendation from my back doctor but i dont know where i can get my license on the big island. any help would be greatly appreciated. mahalo!


what happen to Dr. Berg? I thought you used to see him?


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 4, 2010)

no me and haole never did get our license. we were trying for a long time last yr and it didn't happen. well i just called dr. berg today and got an appointment for next month. almost legal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya man, dr. Berg is legit. That's my doc.


----------



## thenarb (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I would say whats up. Gonna be starting my first grow pretty soon. Ive got my appointment for my mmj card next week with Dr. Jimenez. I was hoping to put them in the ground in my backyard for my first time but i doubt ill get them in the ground before the end of the month. How badly is that going to effect my yield? should i just veg them in a grow room then plant them outside? I live in kailua, it gets pretty damn hot and humid here in the summer, not sure if I have the ideal outdoors growing conditions but I figured I would give it a try before investing in all the lights and fans and whatnot for an indoor grow. Id appreciate any insight you guys might have as most of the info online is for mainland growing.

I was planning on ordering seeds from either attitude or nirvana and there are a ton of different strains to choose from, its like trying to order food at a restaurant with a 10 page menu. Any advice on some beans you guys have ordered would be appreciated. Its getting little late in the year I was thinking that going with clones this time around might be a better idea. I know im the new guy here but if anybody knows where I might be able to pick up a few clones of a known strain I would be in your debt.

Im glad I found you guys, its nice to have some locals to talk to about my grow. Hopefully ill have some nice pics soon for you guys.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2010)

dude, if your gonna order seeds, go here www.speedyseedz.com best place in my opinion to get seeds. awesome strains, great prices, and excellent customer services. I order all my beans through speedy now.

and welcome to the forum and the HI grow thread.


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 4, 2010)

thenarb said:


> Hey guys, thought I would say whats up. Gonna be starting my first grow pretty soon. Ive got my appointment for my mmj card next week with Dr. Jimenez. I was hoping to put them in the ground in my backyard for my first time but i doubt ill get them in the ground before the end of the month. How badly is that going to effect my yield? should i just veg them in a grow room then plant them outside? I live in kailua, it gets pretty damn hot and humid here in the summer, not sure if I have the ideal outdoors growing conditions but I figured I would give it a try before investing in all the lights and fans and whatnot for an indoor grow. Id appreciate any insight you guys might have as most of the info online is for mainland growing.
> 
> I was planning on ordering seeds from either attitude or nirvana and there are a ton of different strains to choose from, its like trying to order food at a restaurant with a 10 page menu. Any advice on some beans you guys have ordered would be appreciated. Its getting little late in the year I was thinking that going with clones this time around might be a better idea. I know im the new guy here but if anybody knows where I might be able to pick up a few clones of a known strain I would be in your debt.
> 
> Im glad I found you guys, its nice to have some locals to talk to about my grow. Hopefully ill have some nice pics soon for you guys.


Welcome to the HI Forums!


----------



## mandigo808 (Jun 7, 2010)

waddup hommiez. i got a problem. i have two beautys in the ground the problem is that when i planted them i put them waaaay too close. i germed seeds in water and some popped some didn't so i put 1 that popped and 1 that didn't in the same jiffy pot, and then into the ground they are about 1&1/2" apart and one is about 1 foot 6" and the other about 8" what should i do???bend one of them?cut the shorter one and try to reroot it?try to dig it out and replant it? i would have posted this on the problem thread but i wanted some locals opinion first. oh yea and the shorter one is already bending itself


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 8, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> waddup hommiez. i got a problem. i have two beautys in the ground the problem is that when i planted them i put them waaaay too close. i germed seeds in water and some popped some didn't so i put 1 that popped and 1 that didn't in the same jiffy pot, and then into the ground they are about 1&1/2" apart and one is about 1 foot 6" and the other about 8" what should i do???bend one of them?cut the shorter one and try to reroot it?try to dig it out and replant it? i would have posted this on the problem thread but i wanted some locals opinion first. oh yea and the shorter one is already bending itself


Do you know what sex each plant is? I would wait until you know... 
If not you could always dig them up and cut the intertangled roots apart.... probably avoid shocking them by giving them some superthrive in water about 15 minutes before digging them up..


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 8, 2010)

i would agree with sheck.


----------



## PunaDank (Jun 9, 2010)

kkday said:


> Green harvest was in full effect today with two yellows (looks new) the red one and a dark blue with striping. They re fuled 4 times that I counted today. They were buzzing low over papakolea today. Stay safe gang! Don't get famouse on me!


But if you continue to burn up the herb we gonna burn down the cane fields


----------



## nightstalker (Jun 9, 2010)

Aloha everyone! About to start another grow, I finished my White Widow with much success, kinda (unfortunately, a neighbors male plant impregnated my girls, so unfortunately, no sensimilla). Just moved to Kauai from Oahu, and am waiting on my Autoflowers to arrive. Would like to start with medical strains for my Graves Disease as well, preferably White Rhino. But with three children, I do not have the funds to order from Attitude as of yet (baby 1st b-day coming up). Any success with WR in Hawaii?


----------



## Topo (Jun 10, 2010)

thenarb said:


> Hey guys, thought I would say whats up. Gonna be starting my first grow pretty soon. Ive got my appointment for my mmj card next week with Dr. Jimenez. I was hoping to put them in the ground in my backyard for my first time but i doubt ill get them in the ground before the end of the month. How badly is that going to effect my yield? should i just veg them in a grow room then plant them outside? I live in kailua, it gets pretty damn hot and humid here in the summer, not sure if I have the ideal outdoors growing conditions but I figured I would give it a try before investing in all the lights and fans and whatnot for an indoor grow. Id appreciate any insight you guys might have as most of the info online is for mainland growing.
> 
> I was planning on ordering seeds from either attitude or nirvana and there are a ton of different strains to choose from, its like trying to order food at a restaurant with a 10 page menu. Any advice on some beans you guys have ordered would be appreciated. Its getting little late in the year I was thinking that going with clones this time around might be a better idea. I know im the new guy here but if anybody knows where I might be able to pick up a few clones of a known strain I would be in your debt.
> 
> Im glad I found you guys, its nice to have some locals to talk to about my grow. Hopefully ill have some nice pics soon for you guys.


How hard was it to get the appointment? I have a looooong history of back issues and pain, as well as chronic Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I'm moving back to my folks home in Hawaii Kai in the Fall.

It's going to be cool "talking story" with all the local brudahs (and sistahs) once I move back.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 10, 2010)

Been finding those little caterpillars that spin cocoons and kill my buds..
no like!


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 10, 2010)

fuck those caterpillars.


----------



## Topo (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember those caterpillars eating up almost all the colas. Total destruction 

If you no check your plants once or twice every day, you could lose a harvest very quickly.


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 10, 2010)

has anyone found a solution to those nasty fuckers? i had some small problems with them in the past and they pretty much seem immune to Safers insect soap.


----------



## 808toker (Jun 10, 2010)

Do any of you guys know how to prevent/kill leaf miners? besides pinching them of trimming the leaves off? any help is much appreciated. Mahalos.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 11, 2010)

PunaDank said:


> But if you continue to burn up the herb we gonna burn down the cane fields


what cane fields? all house.s now.
aloha gang. just popping in to send some big ALOHA!!
waiting for one of my ladies to harvest, shit, poor planing on my part. been smoking leafs and some half-way done buds that died. every once in a while someone will give me a bud or two. hell, when i had a few jars curing, all my ohana had some free smoke. now, oh well, aunty is left hanging! it's all good. what goes around ,etc! but a big MAHALO to kkday, you da man, babe. 
so i have 4 in different stages of flowering. and a few clones waiting in the wings. hoping to put one out about every three weeks. it's all good.
as i was saying, a niece just dropped off afew little buds. gonna go load my pipe. all you bruddas and titas have a great Kamehameha Day. enjoy this beutiful day, hit the beach. Aloha and malama, aunty


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay here are some _long season_ pics taken today!
Notice how well my plants are camouflaged against the dry brown grass  
First image is 3 of my 6 plants.. 2nd from the left is the Fire Og.. Almost 5 feet tall&#8230; (Bubba on the far left, Cinderella 99 3rd from left)..






Closer shot of the Fire Og cola&#8230; Still a week or two away






Even closer shot of the Fire Og






Some Ape Dawg (Purple Ape x Chemdawg 2008 )


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 13, 2010)

nice sheck!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 13, 2010)

Impressive as always Sheck! I've really been thinking about the chemdawg and Og line and have just ordered some OG beans and #18. What do you think of Cali Connection vs Dr Greenthumb's stuff? Whats your favorite in that line? Thanks and have a good one!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2010)

looking good shecky!! some fire strains!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 13, 2010)

SurfD if you are going to go with the cali connection.. I would give the Tahoe Og a try...
My favorite is Cali Connect's Pre 98 Bubba and its a keeper...

Just keep in mind that some OGs have trouble growing out here so don't be surprised if they don't grow well..
For instance, I tried growing Cali Connects SFV og ( a couple different versions) and they didn't do well..


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Hopefully I'll have some pixs to put up in couple months, hopefully I can grow em first. Any specific problems I should be ready for?


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 14, 2010)

Well if you plan to grow OG... you will need to invest in some CalMag and use about 1 tablespoon per gallon of water every 3-4 weeks....... CalMag Example
Og is typically more difficult to clone than normal... Branching is sparse for a sativa dominant hybrid... you will see more branching development after the plant is triggered into flowering..
Og is a low yielder but the quality makes up for it... Keep us posted on your progress..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jun 14, 2010)

sheck nice plants and it looks like you have quality taste in camera's too.


----------



## thenarb (Jun 15, 2010)

Topo said:


> How hard was it to get the appointment? I have a looooong history of back issues and pain, as well as chronic Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I'm moving back to my folks home in Hawaii Kai in the Fall.
> 
> It's going to be cool "talking story" with all the local brudahs (and sistahs) once I move back.


It was a piece of cake, check out medicalmerijuanaofhawaii.org and call that number to make an appt. they called me back the following day with a window of appointments (i think he lives on maui or the big island and flys in every so often) just have your med records $175 cash and a $25 money order and it couldnt get any easier


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 15, 2010)

here''s some stuff i got going. harvested a girl a couple days ago and i got some auto's that are just beginning to flower. hope everyone is having a successful season!


----------



## aiwelaweka (Jun 15, 2010)

Green harvest on Kauai today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice plants everyone! Keep it up.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, fuck green harvest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

fuck ya Maligs!! nice crop!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice Job Maligs! Nice n Fat!
Pick em before they start vegging


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

ya, pick em before they start vegging like the one in this pic, on the right hand side.....


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, pick em before they start vegging like the one in this pic, on the right hand side.....


the one on the right been vegging since april. the rest all gonna come down soon. hairs just turning color. within the next week or two at the most. im keeping an eye on the sunlight. thanks for the heads up. probably gonna stick that haze in the ground. let it get big. how is all of your grows going?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

hahaha! I was just rubbin it in to Sheck. he doesn't think there is a long season here nice corn Maligs!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I was just rubbin it in to Sheck. he doesn't think there is a long season here nice corn Maligs!!!


 What you mean?
I am pretty sure that is a Bamboo tree on the right side of the photo.. 
Everything else is flowering all thick!!! 











Bamboo Haze maybe? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

hahaha! what up sheck!!


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 16, 2010)

lol, yea, the bamboo haze. i forgot to take a pic of that one. i'll do that tomorrow. how your crops looking doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

I took a break for awhile maligs. Got some mean ass strains I ordered though. Gonna start up soon again. I'll hit you up later after work. I'm on break right now. Got alot of sweet sativa strains and some hybrids. Some feminized seeds too.


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 16, 2010)

here is what i have started for long season and the 4th pic is of 2 automatic Big Devil plants from Sweet Seeds and in the first picture, the 3rd and 4th plant are Lowryder x Ak 47 via The Attitude Seed Bank. also, the "bamboo".


----------



## mandigo808 (Jun 16, 2010)

nice plants maligs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

nice maligs!! bamboo! LOL. that's what I'm gonna start calling my sativas


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I took a break for awhile maligs. Got some mean ass strains I ordered though. Gonna start up soon again. I'll hit you up later after work. I'm on break right now. Got alot of sweet sativa strains and some hybrids. Some feminized seeds too.


everything alright? Aren't you tired of the "gathering place",yet?

I myself will be introducing some of my new strains at end of long season this year:

'Pipikaula Purple'
'Haleakala Sunrise'
'Ultra Cheese'


----------



## newgrower21 (Jun 19, 2010)

is dog still in ur part of woods


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> is dog still in ur part of woods


that turkey??? ya, he's still around. I'd like to step in the cage with Leland and knock him the fuck out..


----------



## 808toker (Jun 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that turkey??? ya, he's still around. I'd like to step in the cage with Leland and knock him the fuck out..


 i have surfed with leland in kona before hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> everything alright? Aren't you tired of the "gathering place",yet?
> 
> I myself will be introducing some of my new strains at end of long season this year:
> 
> ...


ya. everything is allright. and yes, sick and tired of the gathering place. gotta live somewhere country, town got to many clowns! LOL

sounds like some good strains! pipikaula purple, sounds tasty !! hahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2010)

808toker said:


> i have surfed with leland in kona before hahaha


Leland is a kook! lol


----------



## 808toker (Jun 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Leland is a kook! lol


 Indeed...haa


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Doc- you start any of that Dr Grinsspoon started yet? I just got some OG's going, strawberry cough, sour kush, and serious's chronic. Still got seven sativas in veg and the vanilla kush and lemon skunk are getting big. Haleakala sunrise sounds like a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2010)

no, not yet Surfdout. I'll keep you posted when I do though.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jun 20, 2010)

kill lil fucker mate


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 20, 2010)

Morning All- Hope your having a good fathers day! Quick question- My friend down the street also has his blue card but cannot grow at his house, do I have to become his caregiver to grow his plants at my house or can he just register here as his growing address?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2010)

you could do either or


----------



## thenarb (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, just got my order of seeds from attitude in and I threw them into some rockwool right away. Started off with 3 Super lemon haze fem, 6 crystal paradise and a freebie Cole Train fem, that I got with the order. As soon as I have something to take a picture of you guys will see it.

About the timing... do you think its too late to put them in the ground for vegging? Should I veg them in my grow cabinet and put them out for flowering? let me know what you guys think.


----------



## 808toker (Jun 21, 2010)

thenarb said:


> Hey guys, just got my order of seeds from attitude in and I threw them into some rockwool right away. Started off with 3 Super lemon haze fem, 6 crystal paradise and a freebie Cole Train fem, that I got with the order. As soon as I have something to take a picture of you guys will see it.
> 
> About the timing... do you think its too late to put them in the ground for vegging? Should I veg them in my grow cabinet and put them out for flowering? let me know what you guys think.


 no its not too late to put them in the ground...i think...


----------



## kawai9 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sup buddys?just germd 3 R.P OG #18 and 1 DNA Sour Kush seed n they r now outside in pots and gonna let them grow that way all outdoor. What do you guys think will come of this brohas?
Im in Kailua Kona B.I and honestly think we got some of the best weather in the world. Let me know
Ahui Hou


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 23, 2010)

Let me know what you think of the Reserva Privada og 18.... 
I think it's closer to a sour diesel/kush hybrid than it is an OG.. 
Throw some pics up when you start getting flowers!


----------



## kawai9 (Jun 23, 2010)

Shall do.they all have broken ground already n i cant wait to see what comes of these. Beautiful weather were having here in kona today.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 23, 2010)

lol Kawai9... in response to your message to me on thc farmer.com asking about what Raskal seeds I have ..
I still have Blue Bubba (blue moonshine x bubba) and Purple Bubblegum (Purple Urkle x 97 Bubblegum).. 

I just started my last 3 Strawberry Whites (Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White)... 

I only have the Fire Og in clone form..


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 24, 2010)

I have to give my two cents too on this matter. Where da "Dog" is concerned, he's a real piece of shit! I mean is there any question about that? A dude who wears Tony Lamas boots and sports a "mullet" has got to be a real piece of work in my humble opinion. But his kids who were raised in Puna seem to be well respected here on Big Island.


----------



## 808toker (Jun 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I have to give my two cents too on this matter. Where da "Dog" is concerned, he's a real piece of shit! I mean is there any question about that? A dude who wears Tony Lamas boots and sports a "mullet" has got to be a real piece of work in my humble opinion. But his kids who were raised in Puna seem to be well respected here on Big Island.


 hahah idk if this relates or not but i find it funny that in kona dogs office is right next to conscious riddums...haha


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 24, 2010)

aloha all, aunty here. my season is starting to go good. just pulled a Lehua yesterday{mahalo random} maybe gonna be close to a half oz. i finally have my system working. hopefully i will be pulling one every 2 weeks.
have got about 8 clones in 1 gal. pots and 4 in 7 gal. running Lehua, widow skunk, brain damage, white widow,and a mystery that might either be a new york disel or a sharma.
it's all good. anything is better then the leafs i have been smoking. given me a bad ass cough.LOL!!!


----------



## kawai9 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> lol Kawai9... in response to your message to me on thc farmer.com asking about what Raskal seeds I have ..
> I still have Blue Bubba (blue moonshine x bubba) and Purple Bubblegum (Purple Urkle x 97 Bubblegum)..
> 
> I just started my last 3 Strawberry Whites (Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White)...
> ...


Im jealous bro.any pics? Wish i could get a taste of tht


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys, yeah I just started some Og, Og 18, Strawberry Cough, sour kush, and some other stuff too...pumped...schwag compared to shecks. Hi Aunty Lehua, got any pics of the goodness? Dog? He's legit, how else could he get a fine woman like that? My friends took them horseback riding for Mothers day, what a bitch!


----------



## kawai9 (Jun 24, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey guys, yeah I just started some Og, Og 18, Strawberry Cough, sour kush, and some other stuff too...pumped...schwag compared to shecks. Hi Aunty Lehua, got any pics of the goodness? Dog? He's legit, how else could he get a fine woman like that? My friends took them horseback riding for Mothers day, what a bitch!


No way bro good shit u got goin there to. just shecks got some elite shit goin on though.haha 
U from the B.I bro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm only talking shit about Leland, lol.
Everytime I think of him, i think of the episode where he goes to the cage fight to go get one of the "badguys" lol. The fans was all booing him and shit! Lol. That's why I mentioned about stepping in the cage with Leland.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm only talking shit about Leland, lol.
> Everytime I think of him, i think of the episode where he goes to the cage fight to go get one of the "badguys" lol. The fans was all booing him and shit! Lol. That's why I mentioned about stepping in the cage with Leland.


 
that blonde bitch has some huge titties man!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Ya! She got em done though. Ever see the very first episodes of dog? She had small tits!


I'd hit it no doubt


----------



## theexpress (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya! She got em done though. Ever see the very first episodes of dog? She had small tits!
> 
> 
> I'd hit it no doubt


man those are real....... corn fed titties.........


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya! She got em done though. Ever see the very first episodes of dog? She had small tits!
> 
> 
> I'd hit it no doubt


You guys are talking about Mrs Dog?


----------



## SilkySmoke (Jun 25, 2010)

For you expert Hawaii growers in here, can you help me figure this problem out? Growing some plants in pots, as in-ground is not an option. Seeds were started in small 5-inch (just guessing) pots. Soil is a mix of perlite, some "patio soil" bought at Home Depot, Miracle Grow Organic, and Supersoil potting soil. At first everything looked good. Plants receive direct sun (pretty freakin hot) from about 8 to 5. Recently, it seems like growth is a little slow (@ 4 inches after 3 weeks) and the leaves are on the very-light green color. Lower leaves seem to be drier and have lost their color. 

What do you think the problem could be? Thanks.


----------



## kawai9 (Jun 25, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> For you expert Hawaii growers in here, can you help me figure this problem out? Growing some plants in pots, as in-ground is not an option. Seeds were started in small 5-inch (just guessing) pots. Soil is a mix of perlite, some "patio soil" bought at Home Depot, Miracle Grow Organic, and Supersoil potting soil. At first everything looked good. Plants receive direct sun (pretty freakin hot) from about 8 to 5. Recently, it seems like growth is a little slow (@ 4 inches after 3 weeks) and the leaves are on the very-light green color. Lower leaves seem to be drier and have lost their color.
> 
> What do you think the problem could be? Thanks.


Sounds to me like tere hungry for some Nitrogen bro. You could probably use some different soil like Fox Farm or something. Just my thoughts. Best of luck bro.


----------



## RedEye808 (Jun 25, 2010)

Aloha 2 all u hawaiian ganja farmers. its good 2 finally be able to communicate wit ppl dat enjoy growin herb here in da islands...i been try'n to post for a while but didnt complete registration(i was stotal'd wen i was tryin to register) so yea i finally got it...heres sum pics, from past grows, of two sexy ladies grown outdoors in da beautiful hawaiian sun. i haven't grown a crop in da past year and a half due to relationshit problems dat get my blood boiling but dats another story i dont care to talk bout. so anyway, i recently started growin again as i find it both relaxing/therapeutic and rewarding. it tends to relax my mind n spirit(not to mention brings my blood pressure down) wen tending to my ladies and da reward dat comes wit a successful harvest is da icing on da cake...hope u all enjoy da pics. i'll post my current grow pics wen i find my camera. a hui hou e malama pono
View attachment 1011400View attachment 1011401View attachment 1011402View attachment 1011403View attachment 1011404View attachment 1011405View attachment 1011406View attachment 1011407


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 25, 2010)

here is what i got off a plant i pulled a couple weeks ago (almost a qp).


----------



## kawai9 (Jun 25, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> here is what i got off a plant i pulled a couple weeks ago (almost a qp).


Niiiice Maligs. U can just tell its covered in chrystals


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya! She got em done though. Ever see the very first episodes of dog? She had small tits!
> 
> 
> I'd hit it no doubt


hey doc, your right. she had them made bigger cause those sucker's was already bumbucha, poured some Fox Farms on those bugga's and AUWE!!! some HUGE!!!LOL!!!
nay, i get a kick out of those trailer trash talking Ha'oli's,LOL.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> You guys are talking about Mrs Dog?


ya, why? you tapping ass that too? LOL


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, why? you tapping ass that too? LOL


 You can have the white women


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL!!


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 25, 2010)

Crystals for days... Damn


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jun 26, 2010)

hey guys hope all everythings growing nicely. heres some goodies to feast your eyes upon. last pics a little sumthin sumthin for rippers


----------



## maligs808 (Jun 26, 2010)

here are some auto's that i bought from the attitude seed bank. the first set of pictures are of the joint doctors, lowryder 2 (lowryder x ak47). the second of pictures are of sweet seeds, big devil. this if my first time growing auto's and so far i am pretty impressed. i just wish they would get bigger. these girls will be coming down in 1-2 weeks. hope everyone is loving all this sun we are getting. i know i am.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that blonde bitch has some huge titties man!!


Them kine "big tits" aren't my cup of tea. Big ole below the waist "flapjacks" are a complete "boner loser" for me. Especially da kine with silver dollar size nipples. Here's a good visual for you. Imagine opening up your bathroom door in the morning only to find a naked Beth on the toliet blowing out humongous "spit farts"!!!!
....'airline courtesy bag' please?


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man those are real....... corn fed titties.........


I would never have to go buy milk ever again!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 26, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> For you expert Hawaii growers in here, can you help me figure this problem out? Growing some plants in pots, as in-ground is not an option. Seeds were started in small 5-inch (just guessing) pots. Soil is a mix of perlite, some "patio soil" bought at Home Depot, Miracle Grow Organic, and Supersoil potting soil. At first everything looked good. Plants receive direct sun (pretty freakin hot) from about 8 to 5. Recently, it seems like growth is a little slow (@ 4 inches after 3 weeks) and the leaves are on the very-light green color. Lower leaves seem to be drier and have lost their color.
> 
> What do you think the problem could be? Thanks.


never forget what mother use to say, "you get what you pay for". This holds especially true when comes to growing cannabis! There is nothing terribly wrong with the mediums you bought,..if you were gonna grow tomatoes in them? They aren't for cannabis though. I highly suggest you spend a few extra dollars and make your own medium! You have better control of your destiny this way,..plus it's more fun this way!


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 26, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Them kine "big tits" aren't my cup of tea. Big ole below the waist "flapjacks" are a complete "boner loser" for me. Especially da kine with silver dollar size nipples. Here's a good visual for you. Imagine opening up your bathroom door in the morning only to find a naked Beth on the toliet blowing out humongous "spit farts"!!!!
> ....'airline courtesy bag' please?


Perfect spot for bj. Jus spray some febreeze and give it a minute or two...


----------



## thenarb (Jun 27, 2010)

Sup guys, just dropping in, got my first few pictures up and figured id share. The seeds were germ'd in rockwool on the 21st and these pics are from today, the 27th. This is my first grow so im not too sure how things should look at this point so please feel free to weigh in with your thoughts. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/343794-first-grow-super-lemon-haze.html


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 30, 2010)

Just received a nice gift... 
one uncle just gave me some cuts from a heritage strain that his brother grows on Molokai... 
I haven't smoked it but uncle told me that it's the holy grail... and he knows his stuff..
Will keep you posted with photos in a few weeks as they just got put into the cloning dome to root up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Just received a nice gift...
> one uncle just gave me some cuts from a heritage strain that his brother grows on Molokai...
> I haven't smoked it but uncle told me that it's the holy grail... and he knows his stuff..
> Will keep you posted with photos in a few weeks as they just got put into the cloning dome to root up!


what is it? the molokai frost?


----------



## 808toker (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone know a organic solution to slugs and snails and other little pests? mahalos for any help


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 1, 2010)

808toker said:


> anyone know a organic solution to slugs and snails and other little pests? mahalos for any help


I use a barrier of sea salt.... has worked wonders for me but I have my ganja in pots... so I can easily put it around..
Would love to hear what others do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2010)

...,,,....I envy you Sheck!!! lol


----------



## 808toker (Jul 1, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I use a barrier of sea salt.... has worked wonders for me but I have my ganja in pots... so I can easily put it around..
> Would love to hear what others do


 so you just pour it around the outside of the pot?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep make a circle around each pot.... 
You have to keep in mind that if it rains, you don't want your roots to suck up any of the salty water... 
So raise them up an inch or two if you have to...
You will find the dried up carcasses of the slugs near the salt


----------



## 808toker (Jul 1, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Yep make a circle around each pot....
> You have to keep in mind that if it rains, you don't want your roots to suck up any of the salty water...
> So raise them up an inch or two if you have to...
> You will find the dried up carcasses of the slugs near the salt


 i like the way you think!  mahalos!


----------



## Peat Farmer (Jul 1, 2010)

If they're growing okay now they should be great all season... I don't know about Hawaii, but I've grown outside in the Northeastern-most corner of the U.S., and now I grow in California, and you should be all set to put anything out now... it's actually kinda late to start seeds at this point maybe, unless they're established seedlings or clones they may remain small, but as far as pre-flower goes they should be all set... if they're not pre-flowering yet then I wouldn't worry... usually if your environment is stable and suitable you can start seeds as early as late march or April, if they can start outside, we're waxing the sunlight hours after the march equinox and they should catch on.


----------



## 808toker (Jul 1, 2010)

Peat Farmer said:


> If they're growing okay now they should be great all season... I don't know about Hawaii, but I've grown outside in the Northeastern-most corner of the U.S., and now I grow in California, and you should be all set to put anything out now... it's actually kinda late to start seeds at this point maybe, unless they're established seedlings or clones they may remain small, but as far as pre-flower goes they should be all set... if they're not pre-flowering yet then I wouldn't worry... usually if your environment is stable and suitable you can start seeds as early as late march or April, if they can start outside, we're waxing the sunlight hours after the march equinox and they should catch on.


 not to be rude, but your about 2 years late to answer the question that was posted first


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 1, 2010)

for slugs......can use real thin untreated copper bands about 3" wide or so. Internet nurseries have plenty. Works good around pots and in the jungle just put around plants base.


----------



## mandigo808 (Jul 3, 2010)

im putting a plant outside in the ground. it was under 18 hrs of light and still showed a few hairs and smells awesome...why? and do u think if i put it outside rightnow it will flower right away??it looks mostly indica
pics soon


----------



## Podagee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ope Howzit guys, Local boy new to the forums. just wanted to say whats up, and ask if anyone know where i can but mh or hps lights on oahu? i checked lowes the other day and home depot and the best i found was a 75w hps. >< any help would me much appreciated. Mahaloz in advance!


----------



## budbender (Jul 4, 2010)

Podagee said:


> Ope Howzit guys, Local boy new to the forums. just wanted to say whats up, and ask if anyone know where i can but mh or hps lights on oahu? i checked lowes the other day and home depot and the best i found was a 75w hps. >< any help would me much appreciated. Mahaloz in advance!


 Check out Green Hands of Aloha. The staff is really helpful, and they've got everything you need for medical growing.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 4, 2010)

Aloha Podgee I have a few bulbs in stock for you. Mahalo Budbender for the kind words!!! let me know when u come in the shop next I'll have a cool sample for you. 

Sorry guys but we are going to close for Sunday and monday for some spring cleaning.

Free grow class on wednesday!!


See you all in the shop Aloha HK


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 4, 2010)

Podagee said:


> Ope Howzit guys, Local boy new to the forums. just wanted to say whats up, and ask if anyone know where i can but mh or hps lights on oahu? i checked lowes the other day and home depot and the best i found was a 75w hps. >< any help would me much appreciated. Mahaloz in advance!


brah, are you fucking serious? Dude, expand your horizon, and think outside of your typical box! I'm talking about lights too. Home Depot, Lowes, are all junk when it comes to lights. I see someone here suggested that you should checkout 'Green Scams of Aloha"!?!? These "Bananas" only care about your money! All these shops operate at 100% to 1000% markup on all their items.
Like I said, think outside of the box. You'll save money that way for sure. I'd check "Craigslist daily for your needs. Just punch in "Growlights",ans see what they have! Just stay away from all these grow stores that claim they are here for you.


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 4, 2010)

what i do for slugs in my garden: 

1) dig a hole and put a tuna can in the hole so the top is the level with the surrounding soil. 
2) pour beer in the tuna can
3) ?? profit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

Podagee said:


> Ope Howzit guys, Local boy new to the forums. just wanted to say whats up, and ask if anyone know where i can but mh or hps lights on oahu? i checked lowes the other day and home depot and the best i found was a 75w hps. >< any help would me much appreciated. Mahaloz in advance!


try ohana greenhouse garden and supply.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

budbender said:


> Check out Green Hands of Aloha. The staff is really helpful, and they've got everything you need for medical growing.


  what's the difference between medical and non-medical growing? are there different components to it? medical and non medical growing?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 4, 2010)

budbender said:


> Check out Green Hands of Aloha. The staff is really helpful, and they've got everything you need for medical growing.


 I sent my partner over to check this place out.. Whomever was assisting him at this store insisted on giving him the hard sell on lights despite my partner going in there to inquire about nutrients... 
When I went there recently to see what they offered, I was also given the speech on indoor lights etc... When I started asking about different nutrients etc ( I like the bins of stuff they had) the guy seemed like he didn't know what the hell he was talking about.... I asked him a question about the difference between mexican guano and jamaican guano and why one has nitrogen and the other doesnt ( clue- Nitrates are water soluble)... The individual gave me some made up answer why they are different ROFL... Hopefully after reading this post they actually research what they sell....

There are other hydro stores as well... Ohana Greenhouse Supply on Democrat St.. pretty close to Sand Island.... Also Kahala Hydroponics... 
While Ohaha Greenhouse supply has some products that are almost half the cost of what they sell at Kahala store (example- Happy Frog at Kahala- 35, same same at Ohana 17)..
I found that Kahala actually has a few products that are cheaper....
So shop around!!!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2010)

Ya when I went to green hands they kept telling me that the 300 watt cfl that says 2700 k was a blue spectrum and it's for veg. I knew it wasn't they even had one on in there showroom. I said that's a red spectrum and for flowering yet him and his buddy insisted it was blue and for veg. Honestly the guy tom that worked there was helpful the other guys I'm not sure if they even did their research. 2700 k is red btw.


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 4, 2010)

Howzit everybody? Whats growing on!? I been lurking on this forum since I registered, found this thread a couple months ago and finally read through most of the three hundred something pages! Maui boy situated in California right now, you guys don't know how much I miss all da outdoor grown criipp! 

The medical scene up here is pretty crazy right now, and I've been able to get all kinds of strains, but no matter what (not even the $75 for an 8th designer cali weed), nothing compares to the taste, smell, and high of hawaii's finest outdoor. Some people up here don't believe it, claiming stuff like "bro, my boy grows the siiiickest best shit ever in his $$$$$ hydro setup with lightmovers and CO2, etc etc has his own strain blah blah blah" Don't get me wrong, the cali weed is good, but until they smoke some killahs and get more blind off one joint than they ever been, they just wont understand the power of the Hawaiian sun.

Haha K enough about the cali scene. I love this thread, good to be able to know whats growing on back home. and I am here to share what knowledge I have and learn more from all of you!


Heres a few pics of some stuff I've grown: First two pics are of a strain called "godzilla" think it was a chem x diesel cross, grown out last summer. The 3 next pics are from my indoors all organic bubba kush. And the last one, if you can find the plant, is a sour-d. 

Aloha! -stoneyburd


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 4, 2010)

Howzzit Stoneyburd..
Nice pics... Your godzilla looks like most of the diesel strains I have grown... Heavy yield ..I am sure it's the heavy stink too!!
I would love to grow a heavy fuel smelling combo like that but since I grow outdoors in a moderately breezy area I have to stick to the growing the sweet chems... The Ape Dawg I am growing right now is pushing it


----------



## kawai9 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice pics broha. beautiful to be exact.ha
Im with you thought on the cali thing. Cali does have some good bud and some actually great. But overall like you said you just cant top the Hawaiis best outdoor quality. 
What part cali you in now? I just moved back B.I from So Cal 6 months ago
Ahui Hou


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice pics Stoneyburd!! + rep dude!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 4, 2010)

*WOW you guys are crazy 
*

*
*

*




Howzit *

I like your guys store. Prices way better than kahala I'll be stopping in again soon. Were you serious about puna budder? I have some beans of it was going to pop them soon and make more seeds. Got the beans from a lady who lives in puna and she has had the strain for a long time. Went to your store recently and was helped by a guy named tom he was super cool and very honest. I got me some cns17 grow and bloom and results are looking good so far. Hoping to stop by again soon to pick up an led panel and a tent. I been following the Hawaii growers thread plus I know most of the growers that post on there. All I gotta say is I fully support your guys store and won't shop anywhere else now. Have a good one in Jamaica.

Aloha ,

Tunda​


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 4, 2010)

what happened to if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything!!!!!!!!! I guess its easy to say bad things rather then good. Everyone that stops in the shop likes what we are trying to do. We are saving most everyone money, We are bringing in things you couldn't get other places. If you feel that we are doing something wrong or you would like to see it improve speak up, but don't come on here and say things like we don't know 2700k is Red or that I don't know what my Guano's are. I have used them for over 15 years to grow some of the best Herbs and now I try to share my knowledge and people shoot me down!! From what I hear I have the best price everything is mostly MSRP So for all of you who support us we are glad to have you as Clients in our store. Mahalo And Aloha Aron 

I have a deal anyone want to see who grows the best? I'll do this You can buy what ever u want from where ever you want, I'll only use stuff from my store. Ill Use LED"S or we can go outside. Ill only spend $500 Retail for every thing for a 3 plant grow. If your down let me know!! You pick details judge strain what ever.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 4, 2010)

wow ALL this trash talking from someone who I have show nothing but kindness to!!




Howzit,

So how's business in this downturned economy. Probably not to brisk at the moment huh? Anyway, good luck! Lord knows the grow community needs a good place for nutes.

I'm curious, are you folks gonna have, or do you have light movers? I wonder if LED panels can be mounted on movers?

As for hydroponics. My main fear would be product defect, or human mistake because I'm too medicated. With soil the mistake is minimal one, two plants. But with Hydro you loose it all huh if you hit a problem? How many hydro "boo boos" have you had over the years? Which system would be easiest for me to learn, Ebb & Flow, or what? I wanna study up on it.

mahalo,

Puna


----------



## 808toker (Jul 4, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> Howzit everybody? Whats growing on!? I been lurking on this forum since I registered, found this thread a couple months ago and finally read through most of the three hundred something pages! Maui boy situated in California right now, you guys don't know how much I miss all da outdoor grown criipp!
> 
> The medical scene up here is pretty crazy right now, and I've been able to get all kinds of strains, but no matter what (not even the $75 for an 8th designer cali weed), nothing compares to the taste, smell, and high of hawaii's finest outdoor. Some people up here don't believe it, claiming stuff like "bro, my boy grows the siiiickest best shit ever in his $$$$$ hydro setup with lightmovers and CO2, etc etc has his own strain blah blah blah" Don't get me wrong, the cali weed is good, but until they smoke some killahs and get more blind off one joint than they ever been, they just wont understand the power of the Hawaiian sun.
> 
> ...


Cheee! represent for the hawaii boys! nothing can match hawaiis finest homegrowns!


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 4, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Howzzit Stoneyburd..
> Nice pics... Your godzilla looks like most of the diesel strains I have grown... Heavy yield ..I am sure it's the heavy stink too!!
> I would love to grow a heavy fuel smelling combo like that but since I grow outdoors in a moderately breezy area I have to stick to the growing the sweet chems... The Ape Dawg I am growing right now is pushing it


yup the Ds are stinky girls!! gotta love the fuel taste, good with beers of the green bottle variety


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

green bottles rule!! hahaha!


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 4, 2010)

kawai9 said:


> Nice pics broha. beautiful to be exact.ha
> Im with you thought on the cali thing. Cali does have some good bud and some actually great. But overall like you said you just cant top the Hawaiis best outdoor quality.
> What part cali you in now? I just moved back B.I from So Cal 6 months ago
> Ahui Hou


Cali buds is damn good, but I feel like the stone just isnt as long. I like get some outdoors cali bud this fall, hopefully some from up north! i livin LA, what part you was living?


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> green bottles rule!! hahaha!


ya mon! green fi smoke AND drink!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2010)

That's cuz first time I went to your shitty store I met tom and like I said he was cool and helpful . Told me straight everything . Next time I came in you tried to make me buy a $2000 dollar setup. How is that helping me? Greenhouse supply is where it's at. Stop trying to advertise up in here stay on craigslist.


----------



## kawai9 (Jul 4, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> Cali buds is damn good, but I feel like the stone just isnt as long. I like get some outdoors cali bud this fall, hopefully some from up north! i livin LA, what part you was living?


I was livin in ranchi cucamonga.ha.luckily playd football so got a lot of connects to smoke some good shit.
What u been smokin on up ther bro?


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 5, 2010)

aloha all and happy 4th!
hey Ro, found this site. live feed camara shotting from the roof of a hotel in Waikiki. got all the surf spots,bones, old mans,castles, ricebowls,tonggs, all the spots, and get this, you can control the camera. http://www.obrhi.com/hawaii/diamond-head-beach-hawaii-webcam/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all and happy 4th!
> hey Ro, found this site. live feed camara shotting from the roof of a hotel in Waikiki. got all the surf spots,bones, old mans,castles, ricebowls,tonggs, all the spots, and get this, you can control the camera. http://www.obrhi.com/hawaii/diamond-head-beach-hawaii-webcam/


eh right on aunty!! thanks! much mahalos!!!


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 5, 2010)

kawai9 said:


> I was livin in ranchi cucamonga.ha.luckily playd football so got a lot of connects to smoke some good shit.
> What u been smokin on up ther bro?


haha the football players always be herbin, they need to make it legal in the NFL already.

The last few times I picked up from the dispensary I got maui wowee, l.a. confidential, and jack the ripper. the maui was indoor, so was the L.A., both really good. Jack the ripper, I got some that wasnt fully cured, so was kinda harsh smoke. 


Whats everybody puffin on this week? Whats in your rotation?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2010)

Purple haze.... Courtesy of kkday

good shit too!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 5, 2010)

OG Kush, and Purple Kush hash


----------



## budbender (Jul 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's the difference between medical and non-medical growing? are there different components to it? medical and non medical growing?


Nothing really brother. Just legality. 

As far as all the hydro shop drama I seem to have started, I don't get where all the hate is coming from. It seems counter culture to me. Ya know, peace, love, and all that. When I was putting my system together, Green Hands had better pricing on an NFT setup and nutes, while Ohana had better prices on UFOs and grow tents (plus they had em in stock). Green Hands also hosted free classes, which were very helpful for me being totally new to the scene. Sure, Aaron tried to sell stuff at the classes, but he is trying to run a business and make a living after all... Can't condemn a man for that at all. And I highly doubt either Tom or Aron tried to rep a 2700k light as being blue, or a veg light... That's just sillyness.

Ohana is a good store too no doubt. I haven't had a bad experience at either store really, and I've spent quite a bit of time at each doing research and what not. I did notice they come from different schools of thought as far as their recommended methods though. Aron is an LED/coco/NFT guy and Christie (at Ohana) was recommending HPS/hydroton/ebb-n-flow. It's just different ways of doing the same thing really.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 5, 2010)

Raskal Fire Og,Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush, Mosca's Sonic Fly ( C99 x ?... Very pineapple!), Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg...
Had Tunda over for a sample session.. He tried them all 
Some recently made Abusive Og x Kona Gold Honey Oil

In the near future... Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White.., & the Molokai Mystery


----------



## Tunda (Jul 5, 2010)

I know he remembers but who wants to admit they were wrong. Especially when your running a store and sapposed to know that kinda stuff. Tom wasn't there that day I'm sure he would have corrected him.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 5, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Raskal Fire Og,Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush, Mosca's Sonic Fly ( C99 x ?... Very pineapple!), Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg...
> Had Tunda over for a sample session.. He tried them all
> Some recently made Abusive Og x Kona Gold Honey Oil
> 
> In the near future... Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White.., & the Molokai Mystery



Had to sample all those killer strains I been seeing pics of. I was wrecked the whole drive home. Grape dawg was super tasty and the og was killer. All strains truly of my calibre. Sheck smokes only of the highest grade no doubt. Mahalo buddy


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 5, 2010)

you know that!!! sheck's gear is top shelf


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to find strains that will my belly feel better.. 
Too bad only a few of you like indica dominant strains.. 

RK how is the Ape Dawg doin?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 5, 2010)

I love indies!! Fuck, just found two small pieces of bud rot on my vanilla kush cola!! She still has couple weeks to go too. Sheck, my OG and OG18 seedlings are getting bigger and looking good, the S. cough seedling is on crack- way bigger than the OGs.


----------



## kawai9 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Raskal Fire Og,Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush, Mosca's Sonic Fly ( C99 x ?... Very pineapple!), Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg...
> Had Tunda over for a sample session.. He tried them all
> Some recently made Abusive Og x Kona Gold Honey Oil
> 
> In the near future... Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White.., & the Molokai Mystery


Sheck loving the smoke list bro


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I have to find strains that will my belly feel better..
> Too bad only a few of you like indica dominant strains..
> 
> RK how is the Ape Dawg doin?


good! healthy mama, cut first clones last week and once they are rooted gonna be running her along with the BK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I have to find strains that will my belly feel better..
> Too bad only a few of you like indica dominant strains..
> 
> RK how is the Ape Dawg doin?


hey brah, just cause I like sativas don't mean I don't like indicas. anyone who knows me knows I smoke em all, they all da same, they all just pakalolo to me.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 6, 2010)

budbender said:


> Nothing really brother. Just legality.
> 
> As far as all the hydro shop drama I seem to have started, I don't get where all the hate is coming from. It seems counter culture to me. Ya know, peace, love, and all that. When I was putting my system together, Green Hands had better pricing on an NFT setup and nutes, while Ohana had better prices on UFOs and grow tents (plus they had em in stock). Green Hands also hosted free classes, which were very helpful for me being totally new to the scene. Sure, Aaron tried to sell stuff at the classes, but he is trying to run a business and make a living after all... Can't condemn a man for that at all. And I highly doubt either Tom or Aron tried to rep a 2700k light as being blue, or a veg light... That's just sillyness.
> 
> Ohana is a good store too no doubt. I haven't had a bad experience at either store really, and I've spent quite a bit of time at each doing research and what not. I did notice they come from different schools of thought as far as their recommended methods though. Aron is an LED/coco/NFT guy and Christie (at Ohana) was recommending HPS/hydroton/ebb-n-flow. It's just different ways of doing the same thing really.


when I was a kid, Zoos were on the bottom of my list. As a guerilla grower since 73, I think these shops are mostly bullshit! Run by price gouging people who are usually new to the area. Sure, as a business owner, or front man. He wants to make a profit. But if you wanna make a healthy profit in Hawaii. He should have bought a 7/11 store, or a "Subway". Hydro stores are gonna be mostly have newbies in them cause they don't know better. Of these newbies, over 60% 0r more is probably medical cannabis patients...fucking sick people! You wanna turn a profit on a sick person? Just for the record, I'm also against taxing cannabis too for the very same reason! Why tax the sick for their meds?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Raskal Fire Og,Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush, Mosca's Sonic Fly ( C99 x ?... Very pineapple!), Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg...
> Had Tunda over for a sample session.. He tried them all
> Some recently made Abusive Og x Kona Gold Honey Oil
> 
> In the near future... Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White.., & the Molokai Mystery


Sheck, any news on Hilo situation for you and your friend? Also, with all those wonderful strains. Have you come across any "Blue Diesel(Blue Dream X Sour Diesel, or Headband)" beans in your travels? I'd sure like to get my "dickskinners" on some!?!?

Puna Bud


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 6, 2010)

Puna Bud~
Headband I can get of clones of back in Cal... Would have to make S1s of that one...
My good friend that runs Cornerstone Research co-op in LA carries DJ short seeds.. thats as close as I can get to the Blue Diesel... 
Friend tells me that DJ Short's son has some incredible blueberry strain.. something something Ranch hehe

Looking at 2 Orchidland lots at the moment... Thanks again for giving me some direction on the areas in Puna... Really liked that area when I checked it out!!


----------



## Punatic (Jul 6, 2010)

Aloha's All, Hope everybody is well medicated 
Working with a mostly Idica strain I'm calling Brain Damage, "Test" Batches are looking awesome.
Should have my own garden back up and running soon, Then back to the breeding program.
My tincure has gotten the Green Thumbs up at Every party so far, I must be doing something right .........


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I have to find strains that will my belly feel better..
> Too bad only a few of you like indica dominant strains..
> 
> RK how is the Ape Dawg doin?


damn I envy you with a rotation of criip like that to smoke! My bro suffers from stomach problems too, smoking is the only thing that helps him, both with the pain and the appetite. I got some Ortega coming up, supposed to be a indica dominant strain, anybody ever sample some of that? or grow em?


----------



## thenarb (Jul 7, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> when I was a kid, Zoos were on the bottom of my list. As a guerilla grower since 73, I think these shops are mostly bullshit! Run by price gouging people who are usually new to the area. Sure, as a business owner, or front man. He wants to make a profit. But if you wanna make a healthy profit in Hawaii. He should have bought a 7/11 store, or a "Subway". Hydro stores are gonna be mostly have newbies in them cause they don't know better. Of these newbies, over 60% 0r more is probably medical cannabis patients...fucking sick people! You wanna turn a profit on a sick person? Just for the record, I'm also against taxing cannabis too for the very same reason! Why tax the sick for their meds?


Please enlighten us noobs as to where we could pick up our growing supplies locally if not in these hydro stores or the other big box stores youre so opposed to? You shop at grocery stores dont you? Are you telling me the 6700k cfl's i picked up at costco for less than half the cost as online stores are inferrior to the ones I could have bought online? Home depot and lowes provide a service same as these hydro stores, of course they will mark the items up, they have overhead and other costs associated with running a business and providing us the convience of having a local store to drive to when you need something. Prices are what they are and the market will dictate that. Do your research and you'll know where the good and bad buys are. If someone pays double the amount for an item they could have gotten someplace else thats their dumbass fault. A simple search online could have given them a good baseline price for the item they were shopping for. You seem to feel that its unfair for them to turn a profit on your patronage. Thats the way the world works. 

A few pages back some guy new to the forums simply asked a question about where to pick up grow lights. You tore into him for absolutely no reason that I could see other than because he went to Home Depot to look for lights. Then told him to think "outside the box" and to go search for his lights on craigslist. Thats hardly outside the box. I personally looked on craigslist for a couple of weeks before I bought my lights and didnt find anything that I could use for my situation. You could probably look at 10 different grow rooms/tents/cabinets adn see 10 different lighting setup's. To only shop on craigslist for somebodies hand-me-down lights seems like youre shooting yourself in the foot. 

A guerilla grower since 73? Seems like youre an old fart set in your ways and refuses to learn any new tricks. You may have had a bad experience with a hydro store, fine. But to label them all as shit and to say anybody that shops there is a noob that doesnt know his shit is just retarded. These places are one stop shopping for us, seems pretty silly not to use their services. Maybe you should smoke a little more and chill out before you visit the forums and tear into new growers. I doubt you popped out of your mom knowing how to grow the crip.


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep it civil please! 

use the ignore feature if you wish =) it's located in each users profile.

it's a free market, to each their own


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 7, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> damn I envy you with a rotation of criip like that to smoke! My bro suffers from stomach problems too, smoking is the only thing that helps him, both with the pain and the appetite. I got some Ortega coming up, supposed to be a indica dominant strain, anybody ever sample some of that? or grow em?


Ortega is supposedly Northern Lights x Pakastani Hash Plant... I've purchased it from Co-ops when I lived in LA, but it didn't stick out in particular...
It should be a great med for your brother


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## DelSlow (Jul 7, 2010)

Sheckster said:


>


Lol. Ditto. Too much drama in here. Feels like I'm back in high school.


----------



## kkday (Jul 7, 2010)

But remember all the sweet ass in high school?!?! Nice.....


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 7, 2010)

bump







apparently they're beating em like hotcakes


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 7, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Aloha's All, Hope everybody is well medicated
> Working with a mostly Idica strain I'm calling Brain Damage, "Test" Batches are looking awesome.
> Should have my own garden back up and running soon, Then back to the breeding program.
> My tincure has gotten the Green Thumbs up at Every party so far, I must be doing something right .........


aloha my dear, aunty here. i have been running a strain names Brain Damage for 2 seasons. just took some clones yesterday. the bugga starts to turn a slight purple towards the end. really like this smoke. not sure if it is the same as the one your running. got it from K.C. seeds, i think. good luck.


----------



## Punatic (Jul 7, 2010)

AWUE !!!!!! Aunty was my own cross of Ortega indica ,Blueberry and trainwreck.
I was lucky nuff to live at house where I could do my own breeding last year  I allready named her befrore checking if the name was taken.......OOPS !!
Mine turns purps to if the conditons are right too....


Going to be starting up soon hopefully.
I saw a redwood greenhouse they are custom building in Kona @ Ohana Green house That looks very promising.
Thing is I want to put "some kind" rigid panels on the exterior that no can see tru but light can pass thru.
The plan is to Make it airtight for a AC unit and things..... 

Anybody know where I can find what I'm looking for? Big Island would be better.

Mahalo's


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 7, 2010)

I hate trainwreck...
But that's what happens when you just grow one strain and end up having to smoke it for months


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 7, 2010)

trainwreck is tasty, over it for now tho

all about that BK!!!!!!!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy Moses, you mean I am not the only person growing on these islands?? I live in between upstate NY and Puna. I am going to college at Cornell University. I stay up here until the end of may then go back to hawaii until september. HOWEVER, because I flunked out of a class that I need to graduate next year, I am stuck here in this shitty ass state of NY until next may...Yeah BLOW....I miss my South Shore Waves...Miss surfin so bad I cant stand it. I hate it with a passion.

So, if you guys could be easy on me, and refrain from talking about how great the surf is. I hope it snows until I get back there Well I am glad to meet others that are into cultivation when I get back home. Bongs Away, and Aloha. Treat her well, she the only spot that I have left that is still beautiful.

faifaimalie


----------



## maligs808 (Jul 7, 2010)

here is the top 3/4 of a plant i cut last week. im gonna let the bottom go for another week or so to fill out more. this is over 3 oz dried. im loving this season so far. thank God i have not had any caterpillars this year. are any of you having trouble with them?


----------



## maligs808 (Jul 7, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> trainwreck is tasty, over it for now tho
> 
> all about that BK!!!!!!!


blackberry or blueberry kush? or something else?


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 7, 2010)

bubba kush ;p


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2010)

went on a buddha hunt with kkday the other day and I took some pics of his grow. asked if I could share with the gang and he gave me the green light. so here it is....



this is all kkday, I just took the pics. enjoy


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice Job KKday... Some sappy looking indica/sativa hybrid.. What are we looking at...
I definitely see some bamboo leaves in pics 3 & 4


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 8, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> bubba kush ;p


I never get sick of Bubba Kush... go figure!!
Hey keep in mind that if you want more of a sandalwood/musky bubba that puts you to sleep, then you need to let that Bubba go about 20 days beyond when you think it's done 
I usually pick it a little earlier as I like a little more kick as opposed to sleepies...


----------



## maligs808 (Jul 8, 2010)

nice job kkday!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Nice Job KKday... Some sappy looking indica/sativa hybrid.. What are we looking at...
> I definitely see some bamboo leaves in pics 3 & 4


hahaha! bamboo! LOL! you crack me up shecky! LOL


----------



## RandomKindness (Jul 8, 2010)

sheck last run i felt i pulled her a bit too earlier, gonna let her go about 10 weeks


----------



## Punatic (Jul 8, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I hate trainwreck...
> But that's what happens when you just grow one strain and end up having to smoke it for months


Yup I hear ya. I did the same thing when I put my Big Ortega Mama out to flower. Every one says it has a great taste, effect, very old sku but after 3 months, I just starting giving bottles away 
This time each seed will be different.
Clones will only be offered on a "you" come and do it basis 
Downsizing but going custom aero/hydo setup = less plants + more Yeild !


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jul 8, 2010)

KK day Cain't wait to see what those ugly sativas do. Nice looking suger on the other guy. 
kiss-ass


----------



## thenarb (Jul 8, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> here is the top 3/4 of a plant i cut last week. im gonna let the bottom go for another week or so to fill out more. this is over 3 oz dried. im loving this season so far. thank God i have not had any caterpillars this year. are any of you having trouble with them?


Thats a mighty fine coffee table book you have there. Do you have a pic of the plant before you chopped it down? If not, how big was it?


----------



## kkday (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks gang for the kine words, there getting VIP treatment. It's my first run with these sativas and well see if it's worth keeping if not I will turn it all into hash


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice grass in the grass, I too miss the high school ass


----------



## Punatic (Jul 9, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> damn I envy you with a rotation of criip like that to smoke! My bro suffers from stomach problems too, smoking is the only thing that helps him, both with the pain and the appetite. I got some Ortega coming up, supposed to be a indica dominant strain, anybody ever sample some of that? or grow em?


 
Look at my ww photos in my profile....the were acually dutch passion ortega indica, old stoners tend to get some things mixed up.....
Mine were Cut from clone, Veged for 8 weeks under a 4' x 8 bulb T-5HO that was filled with only blue bulbs,temp was a constant 80 degrees....And then placed outside to flower for 8 weeks under a clear PCV roof 10' x 10' greenhouse.
picture from Company Vs. Mine


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 9, 2010)

KK & Punatic, nice pics guys, very nice!


----------



## Punatic (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks Puna, By this short season I should have all my toys.
Completly automated hydro outside  I expect GREAT thing


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 11, 2010)

props to kkday and punatic, those are some wicked wahines! get choke salt on top!!

here is some indoor ortega, 4wks in. and some other stuffs i got going. not monstahs like all you outdoor growers!... i only have small space to work with...eeeeee

first two pics is ortega, the third is all the girls.


View attachment 1038330View attachment 1038331View attachment 1038332


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking good guys. Very nice. Stoney, what kine lights r u using?


----------



## Tunda (Jul 13, 2010)

heres some that just started to flower. sapposed to be a great yeilder, we will see.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 13, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Nice Job KKday... Some sappy looking indica/sativa hybrid.. What are we looking at...
> I definitely see some bamboo leaves in pics 3 & 4


Shecky, are you sure it's bamboo ,and not a "cane field" we are staring at in those pics doc took?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 13, 2010)

Tunda said:


> heres some that just started to flower. sapposed to be a great yeilder, we will see.


what are they "T"? Are you gonna just let them Xmas tree out are are you gonna top them?


----------



## Tunda (Jul 13, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> what are they "T"? Are you gonna just let them Xmas tree out are are you gonna top them?



Mr nice seeds devil, actually gonna move them soon to an area more secure but with less sunlight. The height should help them in the next spot.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 13, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Shecky, are you sure it's bamboo ,and not a "cane field" we are staring at in those pics doc took?


No that's just the bamboo!! I'm sure someday soon we will be seeing the pics of the cane fields


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 13, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Looking good guys. Very nice. Stoney, what kine lights r u using?


using a 6 bulb, 4ft t5 fluoros.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 13, 2010)

Was gonna top them, but then I remembered that afghani's like the huge main cola.


----------



## maligs808 (Jul 14, 2010)

here's what i got going now.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Maligs!
Want to tell us what we are looking at?
My guess is that there's a haze in there


----------



## Punatic (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Bu, You got your system down it looks like !


----------



## Punatic (Jul 15, 2010)

Found this site thru Roger's website, Have FUN !!!


http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/cup-winner/High_Times_Cannabis_Cup/


WARNING : May cause MASSIVE amounts of lost time


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 15, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> here's what i got going now.


wow, very cool brah!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 16, 2010)

Ape Dawg starting to finish up






Bubba






C99 finishing


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 16, 2010)

looking good as always,"Sheckster". I love your taste in strains brah. You always have a nice variety of meds going. Do you grow organically in soil?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 16, 2010)

Yea I grow organically in 5 gal containers.. 
except that I like to slip in the Fox Farms grow big as a supplement in the beginning stages... so purists would say no 
I would be happy to share clones with you if we can figure out a way to do it... 
This 7 plant limit constrains my creativity  I need to get over to the BI!!!
New additions to the family include Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White (aka Diamond Kush, Triangle Kush)... and the Molokai 
I added a few more to my collection from Tunda (Grapefruit Diesel, Master Kush, and God's Gift)... Hopefully those are high impact... I know the Grapefruit Diesel was ono
Found another uncle who is gonna trade some sick kushes.... Pure Kush was the only one I remember offhand

Also got really lucky and got a proto-male from the KKSC x The White... (For those that don't know.. Proto Males are what you get when you get a male plant from feminized seeds)
Will be crossing that with the Bubba, Ape Dawg, Og, & whateva!


----------



## bagada (Jul 16, 2010)

eh, i planted some kc 33 around june 22. they are now a foot tall and starting to bud. i was told that im in the long season so why did they start budding so fast? what other strains can i grow that wont bud fast even in short season


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 16, 2010)

Well Bagada you planted at Solstice.. Which is the longest day of the year.... 
Every day after June 22nd gets shorter until December, so your plants are reacting to the fact that there is less sunlight each day.
That's what triggers it...
Next time plant around May 1


----------



## stoneyburd (Jul 17, 2010)

wow maligs808, that is one nice garden!! 

beautiful pics sheckster! I picked up some cindy99 a few days ago and im lovin it, looks like your not too far from enjoying cindy too! that bubba looks very different from the bubba ive grown in the past, do you know if there really is pre-98 and post-98 bubba or is that just marketing spin?


----------



## maligs808 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Nice Maligs!
> Want to tell us what we are looking at?
> My guess is that there's a haze in there


got some super silver haze, some puna, a strain from kona, chrystal, widowrella (white widow x cindy 99), big devil automatic, sharksbreath, rocklock, hashplant and a few others. your pics are amazing too btw and thank you everyone for the kind words. i can't take all the credit. mother nature does most of the work.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 17, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> wow maligs808, that is one nice garden!!
> 
> beautiful pics sheckster! I picked up some cindy99 a few days ago and im lovin it, looks like your not too far from enjoying cindy too! that bubba looks very different from the bubba ive grown in the past, do you know if there really is pre-98 and post-98 bubba or is that just marketing spin?


Yea- Pre98 Bubba is one type... The "post98" bubba you are referring to is the Katsu cut...
There is a strong belief amongst some old school breeders that DNA's LA Confidential & offshoots like LA Woman etc are Pre98Bubba and Pre98Bubba crossed with secret strains etc
I prefer the pre98 as it is more couchlock... good pain relief.. and a sandlewood aroma and flavor.. The strain I have had going for over 18 months is very acclimated to the climate in Hawaii but we are talking plants no taller than 2-3 feet.... Also they arent big producers... Think quality over quantity..


----------



## bagada (Jul 17, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Well Bagada you planted at Solstice.. Which is the longest day of the year....
> Every day after June 22nd gets shorter until December, so your plants are reacting to the fact that there is less sunlight each day.
> That's what triggers it...
> Next time plant around May 1


Thanks brah, ill keep that in mind next year. so the only way to get decent size plants now would be to veg indoors right? how would pure sativas do around this time?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 17, 2010)

You'll still get decent size plants because the sun is still strong and in the middle of the sky... Not long before it begins that heavy tilt towards the south... 
If you live on south facing slopes then you can probably get away with planting sativas... Most of my friends that are growing the equatorial sativas have at least 4-6 foot plants at the moment that are just starting slow down in their veg mode..
I can really only speak to the indica dominant strains... In my experience the pure indicas don't do as well as they do in dryer climates... Surprisingly the strains that seem to do the best during the short season/altered long season are the ones that are about 70% indica and about 30% Sativa. My Fire Og is about 70% Sativa, 30% Indica and it has problems during the veg cycle but goes insane during the flower stage..


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 17, 2010)

Paris Hilton busted for Marijuana possession 2nd time in 2 months

I never understood why anybody ever liked Paris Hilton... But now that we are finding out that she is a big smoker of the ganja, she suddenly got a little hotter in my book


----------



## bagada (Jul 17, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> You'll still get decent size plants because the sun is still strong and in the middle of the sky... Not long before it begins that heavy tilt towards the south...
> If you live on south facing slopes then you can probably get away with planting sativas... Most of my friends that are growing the equatorial sativas have at least 4-6 foot plants at the moment that are just starting slow down in their veg mode..
> I can really only speak to the indica dominant strains... In my experience the pure indicas don't do as well as they do in dryer climates... Surprisingly the strains that seem to do the best during the short season/altered long season are the ones that are about 70% indica and about 30% Sativa. My Fire Og is about 70% Sativa, 30% Indica and it has problems during the veg cycle but goes insane during the flower stage..


interesting...looks like im just gonna try out different strains over the years of growing to come. that is the real "bulletproof" way to know whats best for you. thanks for the insight brada. right now im growing super silver haze, kc33, and tnr. i will update on how each one turned out. oh, and just to throw it out there...my friend grew some kings kush from greenhouse seeds, hands down best indica commercial strain, the nugs were the densist ive ever seen and choke yeild from just a small 2 ft tied down plant


----------



## kahaluucon3cropped (Jul 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;qQ3t8Y5ZSR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ3t8Y5ZSR0[/video] aloha hawaii growers this is my crops coming up now power kush and super silver haze i started these girls in march/april


----------



## kahaluucon3cropped (Jul 18, 2010)

Climate Growing Zone 11
Climate growing zone 11 is a tropical gardening zone. This zone is in Hawaii and in the deep Florida Keys. Growing zone 11 is marked by a year round growing season and mild temperatures. check these links http://sites.pch.com/tips/horticulture-garden/what-s-your-zone.aspx http://www.thegardenhelper.com/hardiness.htm for info and to find out what grow zone you live in flowering in hawaii is u unpredictable just build a flowering closet veg em outside flower inside then rite back outside to finish up


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 18, 2010)

I would disagree with vegging them outside and putting them inside to flower.... That's not how it works best out here...
Much more energy is used and burned during flowering.. (most water intake too).. Whats the point of paying for all that energy when it's free outside
The photoperiod in December will not allow you to veg outside with too much growth...

I would suggest that you veg inside.... where you can control the photoperiod (18 hours is good).. once you have the desired size, put outside to flower.. 
After vegging for 18 hours, when you put the plants (indica dom) outside they will start to automatically flower, even if we are at our max of 13 hours of sunlight in June.


----------



## kahaluucon3cropped (Jul 18, 2010)

That's not how it works best out here... <------------------------------ i dont know where you live on oahu cuz but here in kahaluu they do just fine


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 18, 2010)

I live on the East Side...
If that is what works best for you, then go for it..
I'm certainly not going to argue with you on what is best because that is subjective to the person growing... 
So if you really want to prove what works best out here, please post the pics to demonstrate your point...


----------



## bagada (Jul 18, 2010)

im pretty sure everyone has there preference...so there really is no point. I try everything once when it comes to growing


----------



## kkday (Jul 18, 2010)

i know what works best but immmmmmmm not teeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggg!! lmao


----------



## kahaluucon3cropped (Jul 18, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I live on the East Side...
> If that is what works best for you, then go for it..
> I'm certainly not going to argue with you on what is best because that is subjective to the person growing...
> So if you really want to prove what works best out here, please post the pics to demonstrate your point...


[video=youtube;qQ3t8Y5ZSR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ3t8Y5ZSR0[/video]


----------



## kkday (Jul 19, 2010)

wheres the weight????? lmao nah hawaiian she look ok. stick around and you will tune up your skills around here. da kine where people think you lie when you tell um u grew it. to me theres no place better to grow then under the Hawaiian sun, only problem is our day light hours is not possible for the monster indicas that we dream of. so what most due is bring um under cfls or floros before bark and back out in morning. but me im lazy so veg in doors until like 1-2 feet then mauka they go. you like bud out side cuz you get unreal penetration from the intense sun light. but veg no need penetrate cuz the folage not as dense.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 19, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Also got really lucky and got a proto-male from the KKSC x The White... (For those that don't know.. Proto Males are what you get when you get a male plant from feminized seeds)
> Will be crossing that with the Bubba, Ape Dawg, Og, & whateva!


that what I had happen with my feminized MK-Ultra seeds. Actually it's the second time it happend to me with feminized seeds from THSeeds(both time with MK-Ultra). But I'm happy it happened. At first I was pissed off about it. Feminized seeds aren't cheap! I was so beside myself I actually called THSeeds in Amsterdam. They offered to replace seeds, which I declined for obvious reasons. But have since crossed my MK-Ultra male with a female cheese. Plus I now have pure MK-Ultra beans too!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2010)

Some more pics of Oahu's eastside stuff-

1) Baby ogs and s. cough and s. kush and chronic. Just went out after 1 mo veg., S. cough and chronic are boosting.

2) starting a long veg in these, want trees

3)beat up, but still going. kush

4) Mr Nice Outdoor mix sativas, i'm loving it


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 19, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> that what I had happen with my feminized MK-Ultra seeds. Actually it's the second time it happend to me with feminized seeds from THSeeds(both time with MK-Ultra). But I'm happy it happened. At first I was pissed off about it. Feminized seeds aren't cheap! I was so beside myself I actually called THSeeds in Amsterdam. They offered to replace seeds, which I declined for obvious reasons. But have since crossed my MK-Ultra male with a female cheese. Plus I now have pure MK-Ultra beans too!


Mmm.. Nice work Puna Bud!
sounds like we need to trade beans before next year


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 21, 2010)

sounds good to me Shecky.


----------



## kahaluucon3cropped (Jul 21, 2010)

kkday said:


> but me im lazy so veg in doors until like 1-2 feet then mauka they go. you like bud out side cuz you get unreal penetration from the intense sun light. but veg no need penetrate cuz the folage not as dense.


 thats my point i think thats been working for me full indoor system give to much problems gotta be to exact but full outdoor in hawaii or maybe where i live is so unpredictable as far as timing the veg and flower outside i popped about 20 seeds feminized 10 widow 10 power kush they all flowered differently some started flowering then 4-5 weeks later dat fuckah started veging again idk if its where i live or what its trippy buds den all new branches nodes and leaves but no new pistols


----------



## Punatic (Jul 22, 2010)

productive bean swap, gots me a few more different flavors now.
Gotta remember to allways have a few seeds on hand


----------



## yoji0420 (Jul 24, 2010)

aloha everyone i've seen some beautiful grows on here and hoping to show you some of my grows


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 24, 2010)

yoji0420 said:


> aloha everyone i've seen some beautiful grows on here and hoping to show you some of my grows


Welcome Yoji~
Look forward to you sharing your grows with us!
What strains are you planning on growing?


----------



## yoji0420 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Welcome Yoji~
> Look forward to you sharing your grows with us!
> What strains are you planning on growing?


hey Sheckster howsit going

i've ordered the kush strain from bcseedking http://bcseedking.com/indoor-marijuana-seeds/kush its been about 5 days since i sent the money pretty anxious for it to come in.. still waiting..


----------



## Punatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Anybody growing 100% Sativa's
Gonna order a few different pure S strains, the stuff floating around puna is good but it's all cut with indica.
Maybe some african landrace's.
Should have no problems finishing a big girl with the weather down here.


----------



## RedEye808 (Jul 25, 2010)

howzit everybody, been lurk'n and thought i'd share a few pix of my baby girl...strain is molokai x purp


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 25, 2010)

howzit Gangy,

v I was a bit curious as to what everybody is using theses days for their plant medium & food. For instance, myself I'm growing organically. My medium is soil of course. I use 'Down to Earth' pre-mixed soil as my base. I like 'Down To Earth' because they are the only commercial soil I've found in Hilo with Green Sand already mixed in. From there I add all kinds of organic goodness to the mix, worm castings,bat guano, seabird guano, Humic, epson salt(small amount), Blood Meal, Bone Meal,granular Azomite,humic acid, lime, and last but not least Granulated or powdered Phospahate Rock. Plus, can't foret the Perlite. This mix is waaaaaaaaay better than any soil mix from Fox Farm, and that includes 'Ocean Forrest' too!!

I was feeding my girls a nice bubbly tea every week that I made at home with organic goodness. But have decided to take it one step even further in the path of organic perfection. I'm now using IMO(Indiginous Micro organisms) on my ladies. These are thousand of year old micro organism from here! So think how our plants benefit from that? Right now there is a sale here for the IMO. $15.00 for 50 pound bag of IMO. One bag shound last me for months if used just for feeding teas.

So what about you other Hawaii growers? I wanna hear from both indoor & outdoor growers what you use on plants. For indoor growers I'm curious about your setup. Is it organic, or hydroponic? Ebb & flow, or DWC, or whatever. Are you using Advance Nutrients, or General Hydroponics to feed your plants? 

Why I wanna know is because on another web site they(growers) argued which setup was best and why. Myself, I'm just curious because almost daily something new is coming out to better the growing experience for all of us.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's my strategy.. this is for clones so it might not an effective technique for seed grows..
I'll put a picture summary at some point when I am not lazy 

I start with Coco Coir as the base for my clones.. I use BCuz.. it is clean and neutral..
I take the cutting and put it into water that has Superthrive (or some other B1).. 
I use Olivia's Cloning Gel...to treat the roots and stalk,, and into the humidity dome with it completely closed.. 25w cfl is sufficient for clones
4-7 days later.. we have roots.. After there are an abundant amount of roots on the bottom, it time to move out of the dome and transplant..

*Soil Mixture
4 parts recycled soil* (the mix described in this respective soil recipe) I add Seabird Guano, small bag of mexican and jamaican guano to a 30 gallon tub of soil, compost tea.. let the whole thing brew for a bit.
*2 parts *Happy Frog/Ocean Forest
*2 parts *regular store bought fine grade soil
*1/2 part* Perlite

Clones are first transplanted into 1 gallon containers using the soil mixture described above, I always use superthrive any time I transplant or change plant conditions. Once the plants are as tall as the container (about 6"), then I transplant into a 5 gallon container.... About 2 weeks after transplanting into the 5 gallon, I use a nutrient solution combining Grow Big (5 tbsp per gallon), Fish Emulsion, and Kelp Juice. 
As soon as the plant starts getting a hairs I will hit them up with a nutrient solution consisting of Tiger Bloom (4 tbsp per gallon) and Cal-Mag (2 tbsp per gallon) one time..
Once there are a moderate amount of hairs, I use water with molasses ( 2-3 tbsp per gallon) every third feeding until I harvest..

So basically I only add nutrients 2 different times.. The plants do extremely well with limited nutrients..


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all, hope all is well. 

I currently grow outdoor in pots after a cfl/outdoor veg, all natural. Currently still using FF soil, but will start making my own before too long. I have my own worm bin and a seperate manure compost(comprises of fresh rabbit, horse, cow manure and seaweed) that I use for fertilizer teas and such. I keep it pretty simple and only use alfalfa, EWC, guano, seaweed, and compost for me babies. I try not to use any animal by-product other than manure. Bugs are managed through neem and D. earth and my hands. I also use EM, but might have to look into indigenous microorganisms(can you make this yourself? I bet an old koa stand would have unreal indigenous microorganisms).

Anyhow, thats where I'm at right now, might be different later, still learning.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 26, 2010)

aloha all, aunty back on line, for just a shout out. 
well, last week I killed all my mothers, dumb F---!! had 8 of them, but lucky i had taken clones just 2 days before. such a stupid newbie thing i did that i shame tell. oh well, at least all is not lost. of the 5 different lines i was able to clone 4 of them. hey, maybe it's time to set out some different seeds and try another strain. 
on another note, AUWE, lost a family friend yesterday. that 11 yr. old brudda, Sammy Kasselbeers from waimanalo. stupid freak loss. such a great kid. huge, first time i saw him, he was only 4, thought he was 8. kid was huge, 6 ft. and 260 lbs. ready for football. my love and ALOHA goes out to the ohana in Nalo, mama julie, ming's ,big rob. buddy. love you guys.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 26, 2010)

happy he lived.

Love,


----------



## 808toker (Jul 26, 2010)

Howzit HI thought i would share my pics of what i got going on at the moment. i got 1 random strain 2 weeks into flowering female and another random strain that just began to flower and 2 clones 1 lavender and 1 widow and 1 little mini widow plant from seed. let me know what you think any tips/advice/comments are welcome. :: Mahalos!-2 weeks into flowering -just began to flower (female!) -lavender clone -widow clone.


----------



## mandigo808 (Jul 27, 2010)

been more than 20 days since i took these pics. gotta to take more pictures again. but i also have 1 more outside and a few seedlings and 1 clone from this plant. some kind of kush IDK i forget, i didnt order seeds they were given to me


----------



## Tunda (Jul 27, 2010)

hopefully i can get some decent meds from these ladies..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Anybody growing 100% Sativa's
> Gonna order a few different pure S strains, the stuff floating around puna is good but it's all cut with indica.
> Maybe some african landrace's.
> Should have no problems finishing a big girl with the weather down here.


100% Sativa- Landrace from India (Ghoa region).

I call her "Ugly Indian Landrace"


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking awesome Loaded... Great Job! 
Looks like you live on a drier part of the island so that should mimic India's climate 
That definitely looks like a pure sativa... What is to the right of that monster? Looks like a Sativa Dom hybrid!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

on the right is "Chemo Cindy" crossed with Hi Jack.

Cali plants 

Journals in the sig.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 31, 2010)

Page 10.. Keep this thread alive during the summer as it gets buried in the rest of the world


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 31, 2010)

i love landrace strains. This girl got up to 13 ft before a winter storm brought her down

hey, how do I post pics here? Since I didn't start topic, I'm not sure how to enter pics?


help???


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, I don't know about you. But on Big Island today, Puna side it's raining quite a bit. So I first need to check on old 'Chunk Norris', make sure she's okay in these downpores?

I'm thinking a lot of you are like me inside because of weather. So why not watch a movie together, actually a documentary,..okay?

As growers the numero uno rule is never tell people about your grow unless they are family,or exceptionally close friends. Even then I don't suggest it. Watch this documentary today, and see if you don't agree with me. Had two groups kept the mexican element out. They'd be counting $$$, instead of licking their wounds. What do you think?

http://www.hulu.com/watch/149015/the-green-rush


----------



## mandigo808 (Jul 31, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Okay, I don't know about you. But on Big Island today, Puna side it's raining quite a bit. So I first need to check on old 'Chunk Norris', make sure she's okay in these downpores?
> 
> I'm thinking a lot of you are like me inside because of weather. So why not watch a movie together, actually a documentary,..okay?
> 
> ...


i just watched the whole thing. just like watching TV...commercial breaks and that shit belongs on nat.GEO or discovery.. it sucks that thier shit got ripped but damm i would love to live in the mountains and grow the killaz. great documentry. you guys all should watch it


----------



## Punatic (Jul 31, 2010)

Lots of sub-climates in Puna, My 4 block area closer to kalapana is "allmost" allways dry.
I'd say wind is the biggest problem, but nothing a few windbreaks can't fix (they got some awesome colored stuff at home depot) 
can even match your house...........


----------



## raw225 (Jul 31, 2010)

very nice plants huys! keep it up...grow BIG


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 31, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> i love landrace strains. This girl got up to 13 ft before a winter storm brought her down
> 
> hey, how do I post pics here? Since I didn't start topic, I'm not sure how to enter pics?
> 
> ...


Puna the best way to post pics is to upload them to your album first... 
Go to _My Profile_... In the left column you should see _My Albums_
Upload your photos... Once you have done that.. 
Click on the photo you want to share.... Your photo should open on a full page... There will be two codes below your photo... HTML and BB...
Copy and paste the BB code into your post and it will go into your post..


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Mmm.. Nice work Puna Bud!
> sounds like we need to trade beans before next year


i get beans for you man.


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 1, 2010)

here's some i cut a few weeks ago.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 1, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> here's some i cut a few weeks ago.


Nice work brah!!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 1, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> here's some i cut a few weeks ago.


Looking good Maligs!
I don't think your camera does your grow effort justice 

Hold on to some seeds for me Maligs... We will trade up in the near future!


----------



## yoji0420 (Aug 1, 2010)

very fawking nice


----------



## Punatic (Aug 1, 2010)

Got some of my own hybred back from a uncle I gave some beans too. (Thank-You, Again)
Even with the 3 different strains, each one is still identafiable.
Cool as shit, I think she got the best of each, Sweet tatse, Very strong, and not a bad yeilder.

Dj Short's Blueberry
Wally's duckfoot
Arcadia Train Wreck clone(thanks again, Big Balls 

Makes ya sit down and say DUHHHHHHHH...................Can't wait for it to hit the Hydro......

"Puna Brain Damage"


----------



## bagada (Aug 2, 2010)

does anyone know of any strains that have very long veg periods....i only can plant directly outdoors so i need a plant that has good vegging even during short season


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 2, 2010)

My people! I been wondering about something and figured this was the best place to ask. What would have to happen for the 808 to have Cali-style dispensaries/co-ops? Legislation of some sort? I ask bcuz I'm sure we all have daydreams about opening up a shop, working at one, or picking up some OG kush legally. I'm also confused cuz I saw some guy got raided on the B.I. like a month ago? Thanks. 
Ps nice plants guys/girls. Nice donkey dick maligs


----------



## yoji0420 (Aug 2, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> My people! I been wondering about something and figured this was the best place to ask. What would have to happen for the 808 to have Cali-style dispensaries/co-ops? Legislation of some sort? I ask bcuz I'm sure we all have daydreams about opening up a shop, working at one, or picking up some OG kush legally. I'm also confused cuz I saw some guy got raided on the B.I. like a month ago? Thanks.
> Ps nice plants guys/girls. Nice donkey dick maligs


we need to change our governor... we need someone like Arnold Schwarzenegger.. someone who really knows how to treat sick patients.. i would love some og kush


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2010)

yoji0420 said:


> we need to change our governor... we need someone like Arnold Schwarzenegger.. someone who really knows how to treat sick patients.. i would love some og kush


LOL arnold schwarzenegger hasn't done shit for sick patients . . . . . only AFTER being argued with, petitioned, and vetoing SEVERAL bills has he budged an INCH. fuck arnold.

sorry I'm not a hawaii grower, just couldn't help but coomment on that one . . .


----------



## 808toker (Aug 2, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> My people! I been wondering about something and figured this was the best place to ask. What would have to happen for the 808 to have Cali-style dispensaries/co-ops? Legislation of some sort? I ask bcuz I'm sure we all have daydreams about opening up a shop, working at one, or picking up some OG kush legally. I'm also confused cuz I saw some guy got raided on the B.I. like a month ago? Thanks.
> Ps nice plants guys/girls. Nice donkey dick maligs


 there was quite a few raids in the last month. One was the THC ministry guy in puna who had millions of dollars worth of plants. but hes dumb because he had that church going and he was selling weed right out of his store! you diddnt need a card just a $400 "donation" for a ounce. he was making over a grand a day just selling weed out of his shop. then there was one over by ocean veiw 3rd lava flow i believe i dont know all the details about this one but i heard GH saw 2 plants went over a small hill and found someones field of 10,000! heavy shit


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2010)

Unfortunately for Hawaii it will take some legislative effort by the state representatives and a Governor that will agree to it... 
Lingle has threatened to veto any and all legislation involving Marijuana.. 
I don't know what Mufi's stance on MM is, but that ASA guy said that Abercrombie is MM friendly (not hostile)..

Another thing that has to happen is that someone has to open a dispensary just so it can get busted and into the court system.. The current interpretation of our MM law needs to be evaluated by the court. Unfortunately this will be a big fight in the courts but someone has to set the precedent.. I don't think that the THC ministry guy counts.. since he did not establish himself as a dispensary that strictly deals with Medical users.
I think that the Maui dispensary is also not applicable to us here... 

One recent development is HUGE with respect to setting up a possible fight in our State courts.... The fact that the Veteran's Administration is allowing disabled veterans to use marijuana as part of their treatment without punishment is the first step.. For those that are Disabled Vets, you know the significance..
*Example*- My best friend is a disabled veteran (100%) with nerve damage from handling exotic weaponry for the USAF.. The VA gives him 200 methadone, 100 oxycontin, and 100 vicodin every month to treat his pain over the last 10 years.. He said fuck it and weaned himself off the pain meds by using marijuana and got his monthly use down to about 10 pills for when he had extraordinary pain... About 1 year ago his VA doctors found out that he was using MM and they threatened to cut him off from his pills and radically alter his treatment...
Every visit since then asked him if he still smokes and he had to say no......


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 2, 2010)

okay, i have finally had a good harvest. this is a White widow i got from thunda, mahalo!!!
dry weight is just over 3 ozs.


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks 4 da info guys. A lot to think about. So probably the most effective thing at this point is to vote for the hippy guy ( abercrombie) yea?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2010)

We need Mufi as our Govnor like I need a 16 penny nail thru my uli! The biggest mistake in Hawaiian politics in the past 50 years is putting Groucho Marx,...I mean Linda Lingle into office. As for old Neal, Washington would have really had to change him to go against medical cannabis. Neal has always leaned hard to the left. If he is elected our Gov., I'd have to assume that the medical cannabis program here in hawaii would speed forward.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> okay, i have finally had a good harvest. this is a White widow i got from thunda, mahalo!!!
> dry weight is just over 3 ozs.


 congratulations kiddo!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2010)

oh, I hope everybody here gets a chance to watch this video/documentary. Then ask yourself, "why would you ever tell anybody of your horticulture plans"?

So get medicated and enjoy, this is the best documentary this side of 'Cash Crop' about cultivation of our favorite plant!

http://www.hulu.com/watch/149015/the-green-rush


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea we need sum1 in office that is 100% in favor of MM. more like the terminator of california


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 2, 2010)

poplars said:


> LOL arnold schwarzenegger hasn't done shit for sick patients . . . . . only AFTER being argued with, petitioned, and vetoing SEVERAL bills has he budged an INCH. fuck arnold.
> 
> sorry I'm not a hawaii grower, just couldn't help but coomment on that one . . .


ok i guess i was wrong about having someone like arnold in office. but WTF we have medical marijuana but no dispenserys on oahu we need to do sumthing about that


----------



## Tunda (Aug 2, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> okay, i have finally had a good harvest. this is a White widow i got from thunda, mahalo!!!
> dry weight is just over 3 ozs.


Das how Aunty good job!


----------



## Punatic (Aug 2, 2010)

Another thing that has to happen is that someone has to open a dispensary just so it can get busted and into the court system.. The current interpretation of our MM law needs to be evaluated by the court. Unfortunately this will be a big fight in the courts but someone has to set the precedent.. I don't think that the THC ministry guy counts.. since he did not establish himself as a dispensary that strictly deals with Medical users.
I think that the Maui dispensary is also not applicable to us here...

A dispensary would also give us that are to wounded just to fraking bad to do anything else,
to sell our left over meds to supplement ourfixed income LEGALLY.

One recent development is HUGE with respect to setting up a possible fight in our State courts.... The fact that the Veteran's Administration is allowing disabled veterans to use marijuana as part of their treatment without punishment is the first step.. For those that are Disabled Vets, you know the significance..
*Example*- My best friend is a disabled veteran (100%) with nerve damage from handling exotic weaponry for the USAF.. The VA gives him 200 methadone, 100 oxycontin, and 100 vicodin every month to treat his pain over the last 10 years.. He said fuck it and weaned himself off the pain meds by using marijuana and got his monthly use down to about 10 pills for when he had extraordinary pain... About 1 year ago his VA doctors found out that he was using MM and they threatened to cut him off from his pills and radically alter his treatment...
Every visit since then asked him if he still smokes and he had to say no......[/QUOTE]

Just Went to the VA 3 months ago for the Very first Time.
I got out 10 years ago and I didn't even know I had PTSD too !
I have told them from the begining that I am on THC............
A year ago I QUIT ALL "Their" Meds.....Because I refuse to become a pawn to America's so called "Acepptable PILLS"...
I grow my own Meds, I know what went in it, I know what's going in me...
A year later and I am 80% Better than I was last year.
Question Authority "They" are not allways right......


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 2, 2010)

--- Amen ---


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 3, 2010)

*I've started noticing more of those tiny grasshoppers around... So keep an eye out over the next two weeks+*...

Otherwise only problems I've had with pests is the tiny caterpillars that kill buds... Just need to keep an eye out for those suckers


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 3, 2010)

Aloha,

Has anyone have problems with an insect boring holes into the stem and killing that branch? I want to know what I can use to kill the bug and stop having holes in my stem.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Has anyone have problems with an insect boring holes into the stem and killing that branch? I want to know what I can use to kill the bug and stop having holes in my stem.


In most cases it is the larvae of certain types of Beetles... Last year I had issues with Japanese Boring Beetle Larvae... Haven't seen it this year... 
They would bore a hole in a branch right where it connected to the main stem and that branch would eventually die off.. Couple times they bored right into the main stem...

So many obstacles!!

Malama


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 4, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> In most cases it is the larvae of certain types of Beetles... Last year I had issues with Japanese Boring Beetle Larvae... Haven't seen it this year...
> They would bore a hole in a branch right where it connected to the main stem and that branch would eventually die off.. Couple times they bored right into the main stem...
> 
> So many obstacles!!
> ...


What did you use to kill the larvae? Is it ok to shoot insecticide into the hole to kill the larvae?

Aloha and Mahalo


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2010)

I was never able to salvage any parts of the plants that had this issue... I would basically lose a whole branch etc...
In the case of the main stem, I finally came up with using superglue to seal the hole shut... It was able to save the plant for a couple weeks until I was able to harvest...

I am just sharing what I did... I do not have a solution for this problem..
The superglue idea came to me because I read somewhere that the larvae still need air.. so I figured to block the hole..
I used superglue because I know it is neutral on our own skin and wounds.... *I don't know if it will adversely affect plant tissue..*

I would not inject insecticide into the plant... 
Also The superglue is an option and it seemed to work for me.... so please consider your other options... You could theoretically just use a piece of chewing gum to seal the hole... 

_I just don't want you killing your plant with superglue because I suggested it... I would love to test my theory on my own plants before I suggest it to you..._


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 5, 2010)

hey guys, haven't been on for a year or two, glad to see some of the same peeps are still here


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 5, 2010)

my only question is what are those brown swirls on the leaf that look like ringworm??on the second and fifth one


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are leaf miners... Wiki Example

Can't do a damn thing about em!


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Those are leaf miners... Wiki Example
> 
> Can't do a damn thing about em!


thanks. probbly those little 1cm moths and when i try to grab em they fly away or move around the stem...little fuckers!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 5, 2010)

girls look good mandigo....like the pic before the last..whats is she?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay here is a photo of the Molokai mystery bud.... This specimen has had most of it's leaves thinned out.... Still super thick veg growth... 






I've gotten some PMs requesting more closeup bud shots.. here you are

The following are some Ape Dawg a few days away from harvest..


----------



## spl1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Has any one heard from DR.Greenhorn?


----------



## yoji0420 (Aug 7, 2010)

very frosty~ looks just about harvest time~ great close ups~~


----------



## The Latent Image (Aug 8, 2010)

There are a few of us trying to restart the Americans for Safe Access Group in Oahu. We are having a meeting on 13 Aug 2010 at the Waipahu Civic Center, 94-275 Mokuola St., from 7-9 pm. All that are interested in re-organizing this group are invited.


----------



## The Latent Image (Aug 8, 2010)

8 weeks into flowering and still growing.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 9, 2010)

The Latent Image said:


> There are a few of us trying to restart the Americans for Safe Access Group in Oahu. We are having a meeting on 13 Aug 2010 at the Waipahu Civic Center, 94-275 Mokuola St., from 7-9 pm. All that are interested in re-organizing this group are invited.


could you please refresh my memory as to what happened in the first place to Oahu's ASA Group? Didn' they have some problems with a members using the meetings as place to sell indoor equipment? If true, that's sad as fuck!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

spl1 said:


> Has any one heard from DR.Greenhorn?


ya, I think I heard from the dude....  what up spl1, good to see ya bro. doing good too dude, just been very busy lately. when I'm done being busy, I'll be back. thanks for the concern, my friend. peace!

[youtube]X9RwgP26Ipo[/youtube]


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 10, 2010)

Look what I found growing in the coco base of a clone I was trying to save 
I tried growing shrooms about 15 years ago when I didn't know what I was doing and I failed.. So I have no clue in this department...
Any fungus experts around ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

grower.....kkday

strain......sourkush

breeder...turkeynutz aka chitown aka pantystain

photo.....the doc



enjoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> but WTF we have medical marijuana but no dispenserys on oahu we need to do sumthing about that


I heard kkday runs a mobile dispensary. you just gotta know the secret handshake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

welcome to the jungle....


----------



## yoji0420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> welcome to the jungle....


wow those are some huge monsters in the jungle~


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 10, 2010)

Those Fiskars scissors... Best eva for trimming!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> welcome to the jungle....


\
yo theres a masked mexican stealing ur weed!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

handsome mutherfucker, eh?  what up chitown..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> grower.....kkday
> 
> strain......sourkush
> 
> ...


 
damn kkday did the damn thang........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> handsome mutherfucker, eh?  what up chitown..


wassup bosspimp.... yall eb tter not forget that smoke report..... and how bout posting some picks back at da sk tread... im sure the hommies would be drooling over such awesome pictures.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

damn jo kkday wrist and arm is swolle!!! keep it real thats his beatin off hand? lol..... thats a huge sk nugget....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2010)

hahaha! naw man, kkday is right hand dominate. I'm pretty sure his right hand is the one that chokes the chicken, hahaha!

ya man. the fuckin' sk nugs was huge as fuck! the pictures certainly do no justice at all. frosty mofo's too! honestly, one of the frostiest I've ever trimmed. the fan leaves had some killer frost on it.I even left alot of the sugar leaves on that I would normally trim off cause shit was sooo frosty. I only trimmed one plant and my hands was hella sticky. good shit homie. I just wish the lighting was better when I was snappiing pics , then the sk woulda shined in all it's glory


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! naw man, kkday is right hand dominate. I'm pretty sure his right hand is the one that chokes the chicken, hahaha!
> 
> ya man. the fuckin' sk nugs was huge as fuck! the pictures certainly do no justice at all. frosty mofo's too! honestly, one of the frostiest I've ever trimmed. the fan leaves had some killer frost on it.I even left alot of the sugar leaves on that I would normally trim off cause shit was sooo frosty. I only trimmed one plant and my hands was hella sticky. good shit homie. I just wish the lighting was better when I was snappiing pics , then the sk woulda shined in all it's glory


thanx man im glad you like her!!!! dont worry about the pix cuzz me and the people whe grew her know how greasy she is... and yes her fan leaves are sugar coated has fuck.....


lol wait untill she cures to like a greyish blue tinge on the outside i shit you not my nuggs look like that under sunlight, and a limey ass yellow green when you break her up!!!! should be like that in 3-4 weeks cure... mine are like that now... im lovin it!!!


----------



## JonDill (Aug 10, 2010)

damn.. that SK is looks like some crrrriiiippp!!! im gonna have to grow some of that next batch.. looking good..


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice SK dinosaur dick! da island express..


----------



## kkday (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see the dry weight she looks like a heavy yielder. I hope the stump we saved revegs


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

kkday said:


> I can't wait to see the dry weight she looks like a heavy yielder. I hope the stump we saved revegs


i hope so too......... congrats on a great harvest..... dont forget the smoke report


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

JonDill said:


> damn.. that SK is looks like some crrrriiiippp!!! im gonna have to grow some of that next batch.. looking good..


 
hahahahaha good luck with that..... maybe you didnt hear.... its vip only........ try dna's knock off looks to be decent..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kkday said:


> I can't wait to see the dry weight she looks like a heavy yielder. I hope the stump we saved revegs


I hope so to my man.


----------



## Stuart19 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey everybody I just moved to maui for college. I've been growing bud at home in northern Michigan for about 2 years ( in less than ideal conditions considering it's Michigan) Now that I'm here I would love to start growing again! Where should I start guys?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

hey there pardner. you spelled kahului wrong in your location! welcome to the forum


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. G.,where have you been my brother? Are you working more & more these days? You & KKday have been growing & taking nice shots! Nothing like a nice outdoor plant,right? I mean nothing beats it!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 13, 2010)

Sheckster,

This is what I was talking about the other day! As the 'Dirt Warrior', would say,"care to dream"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBoSTjnpG64&feature=player_embedded


----------



## thenarb (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys, first time grower, ive been slacking with my grow journal but my plants are doing fine. One in particular seems to be the favorite of some leaf miners but thats another issue. Up until now ive been feeding with fox farms grow big and big bloom. Seeds were germ'd on june 21st, were veg'd a bit inside then moved outside. Ive had them outside for the past few weeks now and I noticed yesterday the little preflower areas are starting to get a little bigger. Im pretty sure the plants are starting to flower but im not sure if its just the normal growth. According to the sunrise and sunset charts we are getting just over 12 hrs of light now. Im assuming its time to start feeding them for flowering but would appreciate some feedback. Ill try to get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Dr. G.,where have you been my brother? Are you working more & more these days? You & KKday have been growing & taking nice shots! Nothing like a nice outdoor plant,right? I mean nothing beats it!


hey puna!!! good to hear from you man. I was just wondering the other day how things were going with you. thanks for the kind words nice pictures man. and yup, nothing like a nice outdoor plant, no ka 'oi!

by the way, how is buddy budman doing? and celtic vixen?


----------



## Stuart19 (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone here goin to MCC?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey puna!!! good to hear from you man. I was just wondering the other day how things were going with you. thanks for the kind words nice pictures man. and yup, nothing like a nice outdoor plant, no ka 'oi!
> 
> by the way, how is buddy budman doing? and celtic vixen?


back at you brah! Always good to hear from you! Budy & Celtic are doing okay. It's unfortunate for Budy, that a neighbor up the road happened to be one of the 13 people busted with the THC Ministry bust a month back. FEDS have been around their place quite a bit,in and out of the neighborhood almost daily for two weeks or more. That's enough to rattle anyone's nerves.

What area of Oahu are you staying these days? Are you still pounding nails?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

that sucks to hear about the situation budman is in. I'm livin' by maurader country, the navy blue and gold, if you know what I mean and still pounding nails and various things of the sort.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

Stuart19 said:


> Anyone here goin to MCC?


I haven't seen a maui poster in awhile. I doubt anyone here is enrolled in MCC though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

".....excuse me, while I kiss the sky...."

[youtube]ODNDlOVmH1I[/youtube]


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's pics...
Here is a Fire Og too just starting to throw crystals...







Next two are some closeups of the Pre-98 Bubba showing amber 












Here are two new additions to the family that I mentioned before... 
My partner grew these beauties... Incredible Genetics in 15 gallon containers (those bricks in the background are 10" tall for reference)
On the left is the Molokai... Insanely thick bushiness... 
On the right is Raskal's Strawberry White (Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White)







Here is another pic of the Molokai


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

beautiful plants shecky!! woohooo!!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> beautiful plants shecky!! woohooo!!


 Everybody here has been representing Hawaii grows in the proper way these days!!! 

I've been hungry for some haze since you posted those pics earlier... Looks delicious!!!


----------



## 808toker (Aug 13, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Everybody here has been representing Hawaii grows in the proper way these days!!!


 The way the 808 should be represented!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi guys hope all is well-

1) Rp's OG#18 on left and OG on right
2) Some of the gang
3) Some of the next gang


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2010)

"Ghetto Birds" have been out the past three days in Puna. I will try to get their action on video next time they fly my way! It's truly incredible how they make a hard turn off the beaten path,...to spock out my grow op? I've been doing this war since 74(Green Harvest) on Maui. It hasn't gotten any easier,but finally I can honestly say to my kids that Cannabis might be legal before I die! What do you guys think?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 14, 2010)

here ya go fellas, good summer, bad whitefly and some sort of thripes have been a pain though


----------



## Punatic (Aug 14, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> "Ghetto Birds" have been out the past three days in Puna. I will try to get their action on video next time they fly my way! It's truly incredible how they make a hard turn off the beaten path,...to spock out my grow op? I've been doing this war since 74(Green Harvest) on Maui. It hasn't gotten any easier,but finally I can honestly say to my kids that Cannabis might be legal before I die! What do you guys think?


I think so Puna, It's allmost Time !!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Everybody here has been representing Hawaii grows in the proper way these days!!!
> 
> I've been hungry for some haze since you posted those pics earlier... Looks delicious!!!


yes, everybody has stepped up their game,..as far as outdoor growers go. But what about the majority of Oahu, the indoor closet gangs? Why do they never post there hauls? No getting around the fact, that indoor weed can really look 'DANK'. But given the chance to choose between the two. I'll take outdoor 95% of the time. Plus, it's impossible to grow indoors and have it be 100% organic. That is one of the reasons why my indoor op will only be a winter time arrangement, and will make up less than 25% of my med grow. If there is anybody who wants to despute my claim about indoor vs. outdoor,...I'm all ears!

peace.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheshireplant said:


> here ya go fellas, good summer, bad whitefly and some sort of thripes have been a pain though


General Hydroponics makes a great product called 'AzaMax'. It is drieved from Neem oil. It's a three front defense against creatures ,diease,etc.,etc.. You spray this stuff on your soil,...bye-bye Thripes!!!! A small bottle runs you about $20.00


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2010)

right now, what are you listening to,music wise. More importantly, what strain are you medicating with today?

About four days ago I cut down two of my 'Rocklocks'(Rockstar X Warlock). Last night I fired up first 'Rocklock' joint. What a waste last night. Not because Rocklock wasn't ready, but because I had consumed about 8 Cannabis Chocolate Chip cookies during the course of the day. I was beyond "baked". So I tried my Rocklock again today,....a little 'Wake & bake' action. Ahhhh, 'DNA Genetics',gotta love those cats over there!

As for my music with my "morning Bake". Can we get much better than Gabby & Peter in the morning?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlFOtAfczXM


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks, i suppose they are thripes, they make spots on the leaves and they hang out on the bottom side, they are super slow, have spots super small and have little wings

actually, just identified them, lace bugs, ...bastards


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the term *Organic* is subjective to the person using the term .... According to most experts, if you are not growing 100% organic, then you cannot term it organically grown....

I have a good friend who has been growing "Organic" in Mendocino (N. California) for about 40 years... He has a PhD in Botany working with food crop genomes..... 
He makes all his own soil and fertilizer from items he collects from the great outdoors... He goes to the coast to collect seabird quano, he does all kinds of crazy composting.... He has these crazy wormbins where he collects different types of plants to put into the soil mix... 

Now his argument to me is that you can purchase nutrients labeled organic, for example FF Big Bloom..... which contain many organically derived compounds but as a whole cannot be considered organic because some of the constituents are derived and synthesized .... sometimes to increase the concentration of a particular nutrient, sometimes to ensure that certain organic compounds do not mix and form solids, etc... 

I like to use the term naturally grown....


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheshireplant said:


> thanks, i suppose they are thripes, they make spots on the leaves and they hang out on the bottom side, they are super slow, have spots super small and have little wings
> 
> actually, just identified them, lace bugs, ...bastards


Yea lacewings are a pain because they suck your leaves!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2010)

*Indoor vs Outdoor*
_I think indoor grow operations are just simulations of the outdoor conditions, just not as efficient.. I have seen a great deal of indoor operations... From the smallest of grow cabinets to full warehouses running 50,000W light systems... I used to grow indoors when I lived in California, always dreaming of growing outdoors here on the islands..._
The only advantage I see to growing indoors is that you are in complete control of the conditions.. 
*The disadvantages are many*... but to me, the cost is the biggest problem... you have to offset that cost by growing more ganja... Indoor growers are more inclined to growing high yield crops, which most of us know are typically not as potent as some of the specialty crops, like Og Kush for example... 

Scientific evidence shows that you can't replace the Sun's light spectrum, especially for the greater range needed during the flowering stage. People grow indoors because they don't have the same luxury we have here.. 
Another big issue is the taste of the final product when considering outdoor vs indoor... Most Cali dispensaries can tell you that in November & December, they sell way more outdoor grown bud (that's when most of the long season ganja hits the market) than indoor.... and the quality is worlds apart....... But the rest of the year they need to depend on indoor grown to keep the supply up....


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 14, 2010)

Ditto. If I was legal guarentee I would be outdoors wit you guys. Just to risky outdoors right now. For me anyways. No debate at all about indoor/outdoor quality. But I am no pot snob. I'll smoke anything. That's why cfls do fine for me. I got some new t8s lying around tho. 2800 lumen bulbs. Think it would be better than cfls?


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 14, 2010)

here's some pics i took a few weeks ago. i'll have some new ones soon.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking nice Maligs! You look like you will be trimming a couple of those real soon!!


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 14, 2010)

took these pics today.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2010)

I am no pot snob either 
I have Crohn's Disease and I have to stick with heavier narcotic type smokes to relax my digestive system..
With Crohn's you have a couple clinical interventions for the pain.... you can either get surgery or you can take medications like Pentasa or Lialda whenever you have flareups.... 
When you get surgery, your digestive system will be screwed up the rest of your life, but the pain dissipates because you no longer have open sores in your intestines. 
When I take Pentasa, I get headaches, drymouth, ear ringing (when the headache is present)... When I take Lialda, which is the newer medicine, I don't have side effects that are as intense but the headaches are still common...

When I smoke really strong indica dominant hybrids, especially those that are more couch lock like the Ogs, Bubbas, Chems, and other Kush-based strains, I really get some decent pain relief that makes a difference for me... that's all that counts for me...
But I definitely have to be picky because most strains do not help the pain...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> *Indoor vs Outdoor*
> _I think indoor grow operations are just simulations of the outdoor conditions, just not as efficient.. I have seen a great deal of indoor operations... From the smallest of grow cabinets to full warehouses running 50,000W light systems... I used to grow indoors when I lived in California, always dreaming of growing outdoors here on the islands..._
> The only advantage I see to growing indoors is that you are in complete control of the conditions..
> *The disadvantages are many*... but to me, the cost is the biggest problem... you have to offset that cost by growing more ganja... Indoor growers are more inclined to growing high yield crops, which most of us know are typically not as potent as some of the specialty crops, like Og Kush for example...
> ...


well said sheck..


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 14, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> took these pics today.


maligs ur growin sum krip man. do u put ur plants under lights until ur ready to flower them and whats ur growing plans for short season? props on the bushes looking delicious


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 15, 2010)

i start all my plants outdoor under the sun. never messed with lights before. i have tons of sun where i live and my plants get direct sun from about 9 am till it goes down at night. i already got my short seasons started. some super silver, widowrella ( cindy 99 X white widow), sharksbreath, rocklock, some soma strains and other local varities.


----------



## kkday (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I still believe growing with water crystals is growing organically. Why shuld a crop grown with plastic stakes for support or in a plastic pot be labeled non-organic. 


Nice grows Hawaiians!!!! Every one is doing really well, keep it up, over grow Hawaii!!!


As for me the sour kush I harvested??? People are tripping out! Complaining they can walk after smoking it. Telling me it's the best weed they smoked in forever!!! It's some foreal fire!! I'm trying to reveg the stump to get the strain back


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 15, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yeah I still believe growing with water crystals is growing organically. Why shuld a crop grown with plastic stakes for support or in a plastic pot be labeled non-organic.
> 
> 
> Nice grows Hawaiians!!!! Every one is doing really well, keep it up, over grow Hawaii!!!
> ...


thats what ya get when y got vip genetics. lol. chitown hook me up brah. i need dat sk in my garden.ill make ya proud. kk im docs buddy from here and club speedy.man i just have to tell ya them sk look out of this world. man id fly 10000 miles to smoke dat shit. and that purple haze. if i could 4 sure smoke out. i wish. ill have to hit my blue cheez.bong rip to yall enjoy
[video=youtube;ptVIJXmPHuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptVIJXmPHuw[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

What up Jeb! Good to see ya buddy, thanks for passing by the HI thread


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thx doc. See at cs later brah Ima trin to get to sleep. Can't lol


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't wait til long season is over and I can find our thread on the first page again


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 15, 2010)

maligs808 said:


> i start all my plants outdoor under the sun. never messed with lights before. i have tons of sun where i live and my plants get direct sun from about 9 am till it goes down at night. i already got my short seasons started. some super silver, widowrella ( cindy 99 X white widow), sharksbreath, rocklock, some soma strains and other local varities.


what size are ur plants for short season right now?


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 15, 2010)

anywhere from 3 inches to three feet.


----------



## The Latent Image (Aug 15, 2010)

We held the first ASA Oahu meeting on the 13th and the turnout was better than expected. The community needs your help, come to the next meeting on the 27th of Aug at the Waipahu Civic Center, RM 102 from 7-9 PM. There is strength in numbers......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

The Latent Image said:


> We held the first ASA Oahu meeting on the 13th and the turnout was better than expected. The community needs your help, come to the next meeting on the 27th of Aug at the Waipahu Civic Center, RM 102 from 7-9 PM. There is strength in numbers......


give another reminder when it gets closer. I'll check it out if I remember.


----------



## 808toker (Aug 15, 2010)

What do you guys usally do about mildew on the leaves? anything organic?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

you try spraying milk diluted with water? should work


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you try spraying milk diluted with water? should work


 
whats up doc.. whats going on in this bitch.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> whats up doc.. whats going on in this bitch.....


hahah! what up dude. LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahah! what up dude. LOL


 
chillen enjoying the attmosphere!!! there less bitch made people in here.. ya know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> chillen enjoying the attmosphere!!! there less bitch made people in here.. ya know


hahah! ya man, it's always chill in here


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahah! ya man, it's always chill in here


how is the sourkush hittin ya doc????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

shit is legit bro! kkday said some of his clientele are raving about it. saying niggas can't walk and shit! LOL 

it's the shiznizzle homie. thanks for the blessing


----------



## theexpress (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit is legit bro! kkday said some of his clientele are raving about it. saying niggas can't walk and shit! LOL
> 
> it's the shiznizzle homie. thanks for the blessing


 
hahahaha i told you jo!!!! [email protected] niggas cant walk!!!!! i been smoking the sk exclusively over a month!!!!! and it still fucks me up almost like day one


----------



## Punatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> yes, everybody has stepped up their game,..as far as outdoor growers go. But what about the majority of Oahu, the indoor closet gangs? Why do they never post there hauls? No getting around the fact, that indoor weed can really look 'DANK'. But given the chance to choose between the two. I'll take outdoor 95% of the time. Plus, it's impossible to grow indoors and have it be 100% organic. That is one of the reasons why my indoor op will only be a winter time arrangement, and will make up less than 25% of my med grow. If there is anybody who wants to despute my claim about indoor vs. outdoor,...I'm all ears!
> 
> peace.


PUNA I HAVE SEEN da Million dallar houses !!!!!!
Dea MAIN cola no can even compare to my bottom branch......Das why they no post FULL size picture of the whole thing like US


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 15, 2010)

does anyone know a good strain of autoflower? thinkin about autos for the short season


----------



## Punatic (Aug 15, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Ditto. If I was legal guarentee I would be outdoors wit you guys. Just to risky outdoors right now. For me anyways. No debate at all about indoor/outdoor quality. But I am no pot snob. I'll smoke anything. That's why cfls do fine for me. I got some new t8s lying around tho. 2800 lumen bulbs. Think it would be better than cfls?


I ONLY use T-8 Bulbs on Mine  BUT you got both so use um !


----------



## Punatic (Aug 15, 2010)

808toker said:


> What do you guys usally do about mildew on the leaves? anything organic?


MIST ! water at PH 9.0....Mold dies.......


----------



## 808toker (Aug 16, 2010)

Punatic said:


> MIST ! water at PH 9.0....Mold dies.......


 im not good with ph...haha how do you adjust the ph from tap water?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2010)

808toker said:


> im not good with ph...haha how do you adjust the ph from tap water?


you can buy a product called ph up from the hydro store


----------



## Punatic (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can buy a product called ph up from the hydro store


don't forget the pen and calibration too.. Be cheap....get cheap.....


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 16, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> does anyone know a good strain of autoflower? thinkin about autos for the short season


don't use autos for short season. those things won't get big at all and you will be wasting your money. the only way to do it is indoor. outdoors would not be worth it at all.


----------



## 808toker (Aug 17, 2010)

HELP!!!! my "friend" was looking at one of my plants and this one is topped so there are 2 main stalks and he was pulling them apart and split the stem straight down the middle...i tied it together super tight...what do you guys think? will it survive or will i have to harvest prematurely? HELP please......Mahalos


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2010)

Tape it up. It will survive.


----------



## 808toker (Aug 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Tape it up. It will survive.


 i did right away...glad that was the right thing to do im praying that it will survive


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2010)

It will..


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 3 pieces of advice for you!
1)Listen to the Doctor 
2)Hit the plant with some superthrive so it doesn't get any kind of shock..
3)Tell your friends to keep their dickskinners off your plants... You should have split that guy like he split your stem.. obviously he had no clue how to handle the ladies


----------



## theexpress (Aug 17, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yeah I still believe growing with water crystals is growing organically. Why shuld a crop grown with plastic stakes for support or in a plastic pot be labeled non-organic.
> 
> 
> Nice grows Hawaiians!!!! Every one is doing really well, keep it up, over grow Hawaii!!!
> ...


 
HAHAHAHA I GOTTA BORROW THIS BIT OF INFORMATION AND BRING IT BACK TO THE SK THREAD!!!!!!! i told yall i wasnt being cocky when i told yall the sk is not to be fucked with....... and thanks to all my test growers im learning soo much more about her... llike for being heavy indica the heat and humid of the tropics wont cause her buds to rott!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can buy a product called ph up from the hydro store


Dr. is right there. But if you are doing a organic grow like myself, you *don't* wanna purchase either "PH UP", or "PH Down". Instead you use 'Baking Soda' for raising your PH, and 'Apple Cider Vinegar', to lower your PH,...that be the organic way!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 17, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> does anyone know a good strain of autoflower? thinkin about autos for the short season


I'll take this time to answer your question about "autoflowering. Only because I tried several strains of Autoflowering cannabis. Unfortunately I came away thinking that most of them are "gimmicks" and nothing more. Mind you, these little strains have come a long ways since the first days of their creation. But they are only good if you live in a Highrise in Waikiki! I can honestly say, I'll never waste my money on autoflowering strains again no matter what!!!!

But if you feel compelled to grow these 'little bastards. Make sure you have "deep" pots to grow in. Plus they love B-1. That's pretty much all you need to do for them!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Dr. is right there. But if you are doing a organic grow like myself, you *don't* wanna purchase either "PH UP", or "PH Down". Instead you use 'Baking Soda' for raising your PH, and 'Apple Cider Vinegar', to lower your PH,...that be the organic way!


what up puna personally, I'd go with the diluted milk. works wonders.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I have 3 pieces of advice for you!
> 1)Listen to the Doctor
> 2)Hit the plant with some superthrive so it doesn't get any kind of shock..
> 3)Tell your friends to keep their dickskinners off your plants... You should have split that guy like he split your stem.. obviously he had no clue how to handle the ladies


 WORD! [email protected]#3. hahahha! I was gonna mention something about the friend too! LOL


----------



## 808toker (Aug 17, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I have 3 pieces of advice for you!
> 1)Listen to the Doctor
> 2)Hit the plant with some superthrive so it doesn't get any kind of shock..
> 3)Tell your friends to keep their dickskinners off your plants... You should have split that guy like he split your stem.. obviously he had no clue how to handle the ladies


if i harvest less than 2 1/2 ounces off my plant hell give me three of his own ...haha i know damn idiot it broke my heart ....but thanks for the info and hopefully heals fine....Mahalos!


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 18, 2010)

808toker said:


> HELP!!!! my "friend" was looking at one of my plants and this one is topped so there are 2 main stalks and he was pulling them apart and split the stem straight down the middle...i tied it together super tight...what do you guys think? will it survive or will i have to harvest prematurely? HELP please......Mahalos


use duct tape and give it some superthrive. ive had plants recover that i thought were goners. it should work.


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up puna personally, I'd go with the diluted milk. works wonders.


diluted milk for what?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2010)

...ummmm adjust the ph? .... LoL.  just a joke.




diluted milk to fight the mildew.


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ...ummmm adjust the ph? .... LoL.  just a joke.
> 
> 
> diluted milk to fight the mildew.


oh yea? i didn't know that. what's the ratio of milk to water? and what kind of milk? whole, 2% or skim?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2010)

10% ratio works well, (milk/water). you don't wanna go over 30%. I use skim milk. I'm sure you could use all though.


----------



## maligs808 (Aug 18, 2010)

cool, thanks for the tip. i'll definitely try that out next time i get mildew. how's your grow doing doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2010)

not much going on right now. got a few dr. grinspoon that kkday and I are working on that should be going out soon.getting ready to pop a few more beans too. your grow looks solid maligs.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not much going on right now. got a few dr. grinspoon that kkday and I are working on that should be going out soon.getting ready to pop a few more beans too. your grow looks solid maligs.


 
yall aint popping nothing out there but cans of spam!!! sup doc... what beans u gonna germ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yall aint popping nothing out there but cans of spam!!! sup doc... what beans u gonna germ


sup chi.. some femmed masterkush is next up to bat. and maybe a few others


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

ahh master kush...... half the equation to my beloved bubba kush.... nice my nigga...... you got chief status now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ahh master kush...... half the equation to my beloved bubba kush.... nice my nigga...... you got chief status now


hahahaha! so I when earn chief status then? so I get one feather now huh? lol

doc







chitown







LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! so I when earn chief status then? so I get one feather now huh? lol
> 
> doc
> 
> ...


 
hahahahahahaha yeah doggie you earnin yo feathers........... is that my main nigga geronimoe?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sup chi.. some femmed masterkush is next up to bat. and maybe a few others


LOL I just got a pm from a fellow boardie asking "what's up with these guys and their bromance".... 
Hahaha Bromance... it took me a few to figure it out..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

[email protected],.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my latest breeding experiment..
*Abusive Fire*- in reference to two distinct Og cuts circulating in the Cali area... The mom is the Og Fire that I have been sharing in this thread the last few months.. The father is abusive cut, from a clone that was hit with colloidal silver..... The desired traits I was looking for were the structure and smell of the OG fire, and the potency and higher yield of the Abusive cut... 
So far this specimen has the structure, smell, and higher yield that I was hoping for... lets just hope it got some of the abusive strength in the same vein as the abusive OG/Kona Gold !!
Right now I am looking for a Tahoe og male (true male) or most importantly.. the pollen 

I would love to create the ultimate og using the top 3 (in my opinion of course).... Then it would be called ATF Og 
Here is the AF og..


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> [email protected],.


 It's okay... Doc has bromanced most of this forum... 
We know he will toss you out like fan leaves just like the rest of us... 
Sorry Doc, I know you don't throw out your fan leaves but it was the only analogy I could think of that was ganja related!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sup chi.. some femmed masterkush is next up to bat. and maybe a few others


I am a big Master Kush fan... you know from whom it came from?? (besides one uncle  .... Is it SoCal Master?

Tunda traded me some clones awhile back... Gave me this Master (it was seed grown methinks)from White Label...
It definitely looks like the lowland x highland pure indica versions of MK I have seen as opposed to the SoCal Master..
If it turns out cherry I plan on making some feminized beans of it ... 
The plant on the immediate right is AF Og and to the right of that (mostly out of frame) is some God's Gift that smells more GDP than lemony


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2010)

It's from a friend in the mainland. I'll go ask and find out where he got it from and I'll get back to you Sheckster.


----------



## natividad (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok... Hawaii... I've read this whole thread in the last few days trying to soak in how HI growers throw down. First of all, i want to give a shot out to all you keeping this thread alive, the aloha spirit is rock solid. Great information on this site.., even though as I reading thru da thread... I wanted to pull my hair out sometimes. But then again, sometimes I couldn't help but to laugh. And the awesome pics just made me lite one up all the time! So thanks for all the pics. 

First time growing for me... I've been reading a shit storm... read a couple of books posted on this thread... great books. But I still have questions I hope some can spread the aloha spirit and help me grow!!!

I gotta go outdoors, no choice for me, but I have a shit load of land so some of the issues growing outdoors are not much of a concern. But my questions for now are specifically about the all year growing season in HI. Sunrise/Sunset cycles are pretty much the same in my neck of the woods, from reading through the thread it seems HI germ all year long.

Without the use of indoor lights, how are ya keeping these plants vegging outdoors given the slightly shorter sun cycle in short season? more importantly, how are they transitioning from veg to flower under these lighting conditions?


----------



## Tunda (Aug 19, 2010)

What was it that made you want to pull out your hair ? Main thng you don't harm the hairs on your ladies.


----------



## bagada (Aug 19, 2010)

correct me if im wrong but im pretty sure the only way to grow a bigger plant outdoor in the tropics is to grow a PURE sativa. Even if there is a little bit of indica in there it will flower too early and you will end up with a lollipop. If you want to grow other HYBRID strains, which is pretty much 99% of the seeds that companies sell, you need to veg indoors. Or you could grow outdoors with "supplemental" lighting, just to KEEP the plants in veg.


----------



## bagada (Aug 19, 2010)

Some cheap pure sativas are- seedsman seeds- mama thai, origional haze, or the african strains should work good to start directly outside.........anyone else know some good pure sativas?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 19, 2010)

Anything you grow outside of long season will be smaller than growing during long season... 
A few reasons:
During short season... the amount of light per day is much less than during our summer months.. 
Also during the short season, the angle of the sun is much farther towards the south so there is much less direct light .... 

If you start a seed, it still has to mature in the veg state at least 6 weeks and that is hard to manage during short season since there is less energy available...
If you start from clone, you don't have to veg any amount of time if you don't want to... The clone is the relative age of the plant it was cloned from...

I don't think you can clone ganja in outdoor conditions and still get a good outcome.. I believe 18 hours under CFL or comparable light would be sufficient for clones.. then outdoors when ready..


----------



## 808toker (Aug 19, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Here is my latest breeding experiment..
> *Abusive Fire*- in reference to two distinct Og cuts circulating in the Cali area... The mom is the Og Fire that I have been sharing in this thread the last few months.. The father is abusive cut, from a clone that was hit with colloidal silver..... The desired traits I was looking for were the structure and smell of the OG fire, and the potency and higher yield of the Abusive cut...
> So far this specimen has the structure, smell, and higher yield that I was hoping for... lets just hope it got some of the abusive strength in the same vein as the abusive OG/Kona Gold !!
> Right now I am looking for a Tahoe og male (true male) or most importantly.. the pollen
> ...


is there ANY way that i can get my hands on a Fire OG? ive smoked that before and that is an amazing strain...and the plant itself is pretty interesting from what i saw in pictures. the way the leaves point up and the buds look so dank! haha if you could point me in the direction of a way i could get my hands on it would be VERY appreciated...Mahalos!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 19, 2010)

808toker said:


> is there ANY way that i can get my hands on a Fire OG? ive smoked that before and that is an amazing strain...and the plant itself is pretty interesting from what i saw in pictures. the way the leaves point up and the buds look so dank! haha if you could point me in the direction of a way i could get my hands on it would be VERY appreciated...Mahalos!


Well Fire Og is clone-only... The way I got it is kinda a long story hehe..
My buddy got two 10-packs of Raskal Fire og x SFV og by Cali Connection from a dispensary... The seeds ended up having a starch deficiency so none of them popped.. My best pal ran 10 and I ran 5, then scarified the next 3... None of them popped.... I finally sent two to a friend who has access to a full genomics lab in the bay area... 
I talked to the breeder and tried to get a refund for my friend who had made the purchase for both of our collections.. The breeder (swerve) ended up being too busy with a cup entry (last nov).. and he never came through on his promise of a refund to my friend... especially after the dispensary treated my friend (100% disabled vet) like shit when he told them about the seeds... Other people eventually started posting about problems with the dispensary and their seeds... 
I contacted a friend who was a major player in the dispensary/grower scene and he told me not to worry about it... About a month later I got a lame justin bieber t-shirt in the mail and inside were 5 seeds... He told me that they were Fem seeds from Raskals fire og clone that someone used silver thiosulfate to cross (they weren't supposed to) 
I have no way to prove that this was the OG fire of legend.. but the friend that gave it to me is hardly the type to BS... I could really care less as whatever he gave me is by far the best Og plant structure that I have played with.. I will let you know how this cross of Fire and Abusive turns out... if it is a keeper I would not mind trading 

Here is a night photo AF Og with shot with flash... it helps accentuate the resin 






Here is a teaser shot of Mosca's Sonic Fly (c99 x unknown indica).. He has it entered in the Cup in November..
The smell is ripe pineapple.. The hairs you see are like 4 times bigger than the ones on all my other plants..


----------



## tardis (Aug 19, 2010)

Ahh man, was checking trichomes tonight, and saw in my fattest indica looking plant which will probly finish first (an indica leaning Red Dragon by barneys farm) I saw little white bug crawling around (with 60x microscope. tiny buggah white, i think its spidermite) . I opened the top buds and under a couple when pulled back from stem I saw all hairs are dark red inside, not black mold looking, but waaay to red to be healthy. Are my plants fuct? Luckily this is the only indica looking one with a big unopened nugs. I avoid those plants cause of our humidity and mold. Also 2 days ago I noticed this plant only the leaves were kinda drooping while all other plants leaves were reaching up to the sky. I think i'm harvesting that plant next week until its pau, so what do you think? am i fuct? should I chop it now (its milky with slight amber but not much amber at all, and it is my indica pheno)? Or should i trash em (it looks 95% healthy)? I dunno i'm a n00b, any ideas? (still plenty frosting inside nugs tho)


----------



## tardis (Aug 19, 2010)

tardis said:


> Ahh man, was checking trichomes tonight, and saw in my fattest indica looking plant which will probly finish first (an indica leaning Red Dragon by barneys farm) I saw little white bug crawling around (with 60x microscope. tiny buggah white, i think its spidermite) . I opened the top buds and under a couple when pulled back from stem I saw all hairs are dark red inside, not black mold looking, but waaay to red to be healthy. Are my plants fuct? Luckily this is the only indica looking one with a big unopened nugs. I avoid those plants cause of our humidity and mold. Also 2 days ago I noticed this plant only the leaves were kinda drooping while all other plants leaves were reaching up to the sky. I think i'm harvesting that plant next week until its pau, so what do you think? am i fuct? should I chop it now (its milky with slight amber but not much amber at all, and it is my indica pheno)? Or should i trash em (it looks 95% healthy)? I dunno i'm a n00b, any ideas? (still plenty frosting inside nugs tho)


OH yeah these are outdoor. Tiny 2 foot plants because I never vegged, just stuck seed in pots in end of june. Also as you know it was real rainy few days ago, POURING. and the little buggah i saw was glow in the dark white, like piece of rice with legs crawling around. couldn't find another tho anywhere. but my plants on the OTHER end now I notice they get some holes in the leaves. big round holes on top of some tiny leaves.... Now these plants some will be chopped in a week, some in as much as 3 weeks from now. SHould I just let em go or should I treat em? My instincts tell me just let it go and watch closely for emergency needs..... but i dunno, you guys most likely know better.

Mahalo


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 20, 2010)

You just need to turn all your leaves upside down and check the bottoms.. 
Most parasitic bugs that like to suck the juices out of plants tend to hide on the underside of the leaves, out of the sunlight..

As far as the hairs being red... sounds like that bud just got shocked somehow... if it spreads, then cut the affected area out...
If it is inside the bud it may be a caterpillar hiding in there...


----------



## tardis (Aug 20, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> You just need to turn all your leaves upside down and check the bottoms..
> Most parasitic bugs that like to suck the juices out of plants tend to hide on the underside of the leaves, out of the sunlight..
> 
> As far as the hairs being red... sounds like that bud just got shocked somehow... if it spreads, then cut the affected area out...
> If it is inside the bud it may be a caterpillar hiding in there...


I'm gonna have to cut some buds off then... thought so. this is why I never grow a pure indica (this is just a hybrid that led indica, its sister looks very sativa)


----------



## 808toker (Aug 20, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Well Fire Og is clone-only... The way I got it is kinda a long story hehe..
> My buddy got two 10-packs of Raskal Fire og x SFV og by Cali Connection from a dispensary... The seeds ended up having a starch deficiency so none of them popped.. My best pal ran 10 and I ran 5, then scarified the next 3... None of them popped.... I finally sent two to a friend who has access to a full genomics lab in the bay area...
> I talked to the breeder and tried to get a refund for my friend who had made the purchase for both of our collections.. The breeder (swerve) ended up being too busy with a cup entry (last nov).. and he never came through on his promise of a refund to my friend... especially after the dispensary treated my friend (100% disabled vet) like shit when he told them about the seeds... Other people eventually started posting about problems with the dispensary and their seeds...
> I contacted a friend who was a major player in the dispensary/grower scene and he told me not to worry about it... About a month later I got a lame justin bieber t-shirt in the mail and inside were 5 seeds... He told me that they were Fem seeds from Raskals fire og clone that someone used silver thiosulfate to cross (they weren't supposed to)
> ...


 Thats F'ed up about those seeds sorry to hear about that...but whatever strain that is looks close enough! haha defiantly let me know how that AF Og turns out


----------



## natividad (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah... it appears that I would have to stay within the Sativa's for my application. Thank you for the strains and will pick up some seeds of these noted. Any other strains for outdoors that people have tasted and are a must would be greatly appreciated if mentioned.

In regards to short season(s), i take it that the chances are slim to grow outdoors without starting indoors (clones or lights)? I have the understanding that mj needs a minimum of 14 hrs of light to stay in veg, not sure if this holds tru in HI or in the great outdoors, but the only way to meet these minimums outside of summer is inside? Correct me if I'm wrong, please. So the only way to take advantage of sunlight cycles outside of summer hours in the island is vegging the babies inside first, then move them outside to flower? Hold tru with all strains?

Sheckster... that looks soooo good! Enjoy!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 20, 2010)

I would go with 18 hours for vegging.. that way when you move them outside they will react to the change in light faster...
You could go with a couple compact flourescents .. For example a 65W cfl is equivalent to 300W... It will cost about 7-10 per month to run it 18hours/day.. all month.. 
So 2 would be about 15-20 month....... That is definitely reasonable compared to 100+/month for specialty lights like halides etc
You may need an equatorial sativa if you intend to grow only outdoors... I would suggest doing some more research before committing to your strains..


----------



## natividad (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for da advice... I jumped the gun with my first batch, but oh well... I'm gonna go with it anyways... got some purple power, early misty, and afghan for my first try. I've been researching more strains and it seems there are better buds to grow near equator... anybody deal with paradise seeds before? 

How long under lights to veg? 

Gotta farm way out.. don't even have electricity yet (just a generator), next year I'm putting in a hyrdoelectric turbine so I can some electricity  Until then, i was just going to throw them outside see what they do!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 20, 2010)

Build an 8x8 shed and throw some solar on top.... 
Regardless what you throw outside, the hours will be less than 13 which will trigger flowering... With seeds they will grow and start throwing flowers before they are mature..
Vegging is subjective to the grower... whatever height you put the plant into flowering, it will probably grow another 10-20% before it stops vegging..


----------



## Cru3l (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Team Hawaii. I've been out of the scene for almost 2 monthes. I had to go out of town, but I'm back now.

Here's my new setup. I'm germinating 5x Super Lemon Haze & 3 White Widow. They should be in rockwool tommorow.

Check the youtube vid
-Mahalo!
.

.
.
[youtube]hsLypI-99_w[/youtube]


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 21, 2010)

i was watching the news the other night and i was wondering if any of u big island people went to the pot rally in hilo? i think thats pretty G


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 21, 2010)

*wuzzup Hawaii , gotta say you folks got it goin on here...thanks for all the info...i shoulda found this earlier cuz i started my crop to late, proly gunna have some midget plants with lil nuggs...now i know that i should leave um inside for veg... holla aloha *


----------



## tardis (Aug 21, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Hey Team Hawaii. I've been out of the scene for almost 2 monthes. I had to go out of town, but I'm back now.
> 
> Here's my new setup. I'm germinating 5x Super Lemon Haze & 3 White Widow. They should be in rockwool tommorow.
> 
> ...


My Super Lemon Haze is real sensitive to light. Until it got under 13 hours of light it was vegging. Dunno if that info will make any difference given if you are going to put it outside or not, but just so you know seeing a plant go into and out of flower outside makes me mad. Tall bugga tho, plenty tall tall arms caue of LST. I finished 2 hybrid varietys outside without veg in the time this sucka is growing.


----------



## Cru3l (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the feedback + REP


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 24, 2010)

Had a heli flyin lo the other day. REAL low. Like street lamp height. Wit a radar dish on tha front. Prolly gonna scrap it all. This Sucks...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Had a heli flyin lo the other day. REAL low. Like street lamp height. Wit a radar dish on tha front. Prolly gonna scrap it all. This Sucks...


I do know thw ww side of Oahu did have some filming going on the other day with a chopper with a camera on the front, came real low over my house made me go out and look...


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 24, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> I do know thw ww side of Oahu did have some filming going on the other day with a chopper with a camera on the front, came real low over my house made me go out and look...


I dunno.. made a pass over tha house and within 15 seconds was going the other way. I'm prolly just paranoid. I look outside everytime I hear helis. Was real lo tho.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 24, 2010)

That item on the front was either infrared or some kind of spectrometer technology.. Infrared for looking for heat generated from Halide or Sodium lights.. With respect to Spectrometer... They can basically hover over an area and apply a digital filter to whatever they are flying over, and typically Cannabis will show up a bright red (or whatever color they chose) on their monitor...

I would imagine they are looking for big crops. If you are a registered medical grower and you are growing within the defined limit, they probably will not bother with your 3 mature plants because its not worth their time..


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 25, 2010)

Do they do that much on Oahu, Sheck? I'm one plant over my limit and they are all in full motherfuckingflower...


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 25, 2010)

I saw it once when they were doing their reconnaissance missions a couple weeks back on the windward side.. It's amazing how much our privacy is invaded when they fly their operations..


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 25, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> I dunno.. made a pass over tha house and within 15 seconds was going the other way. I'm prolly just paranoid. I look outside everytime I hear helis. Was real lo tho.


i do the same everytime i hear helis haha.


----------



## tardis (Aug 25, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I saw it once when they were doing their reconnaissance missions a couple weeks back on the windward side.. It's amazing how much our privacy is invaded when they fly their operations..


Be naked in your property and sue them for sexual harassment when they peek in on you in your property.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 25, 2010)

I do the same also. there are alot of low flying heli's over the W.W. side, alot of tour rides and filming. but I know they won't bother with my 3 girls.
hey chi, what's up?!! had a taste of that SK from kkday. shit,it was all it was said it would be. super tasty too.
aloha sheckie, pehea? great shot's of you ladies.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 25, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> I do the same also. there are alot of low flying heli's over the W.W. side, alot of tour rides and filming. but I know they won't bother with my 3 girls.
> hey chi, what's up?!! had a taste of that SK from kkday. shit,it was all it was said it would be. super tasty too.
> aloha sheckie, pehea? great shot's of you ladies.


 thank u my dear!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Chidawg- here go my RP Sour Kush about two months old, getting frostier everyday, hope she hits like the express. If not, I go look in KK's yard for the seed he dropped...

Bigger girl is S cough and she's next to the banana trees for a reason.


----------



## stoneyburd (Aug 26, 2010)

wassup everybody, here is some stuff from my fluoro indoor grow, almost ready to come down!

first shot is ortega, next two pics are blue haze #1, and next tree pics are blue haze #2. Not much smell on the ortegas, just a slight woody fruity smell. BH#1 is very hazey citrus smelling, and BH#2 is very earthy and sweet and sour smelling, almost nauseating.

View attachment 1120308View attachment 1120309View attachment 1120310View attachment 1120311View attachment 1120312View attachment 1120313


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> wassup everybody, here is some stuff from my fluoro indoor grow, almost ready to come down!
> 
> first shot is ortega, next two pics are blue haze #1, and next tree pics are blue haze #2. Not much smell on the ortegas, just a slight woody fruity smell. BH#1 is very hazey citrus smelling, and BH#2 is very earthy and sweet and sour smelling, almost nauseating.
> 
> View attachment 1120308View attachment 1120309View attachment 1120310View attachment 1120311View attachment 1120312View attachment 1120313


Damn dude! you a 3rd degree black belt fluoro grower huh? that's some awesome looking herb right there! + rep


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Chidawg- here go my RP Sour Kush about two months old, getting frostier everyday, hope she hits like the express. If not, I go look in KK's yard for the seed he dropped...
> 
> Bigger girl is S cough and she's next to the banana trees for a reason.


 
interesting plant... what makes up that sourkush ?


----------



## stoneyburd (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn dude! you a 3rd degree black belt fluoro grower huh? that's some awesome looking herb right there! + rep


haha thanks Docta! but i cannot take full credit, I was lucky enough to get some pretty good genetics, and tried my best to simulate daylight, and patience! patience is key with fluoros! this is under a 6 bulb 4ft high output t5 lamp


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> interesting plant... what makes up that sourkush ?


 This is just DNA's sour diesel x bubba kush.


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Aug 26, 2010)

R.I.P-Before










*When I came home this is what I found. Its funny too because I have had three helicopters in the last two months or so zero in over my Three plants. I am a registed mmj card holder with my card displayed on the front. I dont know for sure if its thiefs or cops but if I had to take my guess it was cops. Do I have any rights? Hope your day is going better than mine.*


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> This is just DNA's sour diesel x bubba kush.


awesome you gotta keep me updated.. im curious about dna's... hows it smell?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2010)

Cops, got my neighbor yesterday.....


----------



## kkday (Aug 26, 2010)

That's Rippers. Cops will wait for you! I hate fucken rippers!! Get a big dog man. It's the only way to grow in your yard. Or hide them in your tall California grass. But they will be back for sure in months to come. They will keep checking if you started growing more.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 26, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Cops, got my neighbor yesterday.....


 Hey could you give us an idea of what happened without revealing too info about where you are?
Was he med growing? Did the helicopters get him.. Did the police just show up?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear your bad news Hawaiihaole... thats BS-
Dogs are helpful.. also those stationary infrared deer cameras are good (Example)


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2010)

PM Sheck..


----------



## 420TeflonDon (Aug 27, 2010)

Invest in a grow light and grow indoors. You have more control over the environment and can grow all year. I got a grow ufo off ebay for about 150 bucks.90w, Low heat, set up in a closet on a timer. I control when it turns on and for how long. I had Ti leaf , banana plant shooting out a new leaf every week. Also grown some crops soil and non-soil(hydro). Had less problems with bugs when I went non-soil.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 27, 2010)

Sheck, you need to clear your inbox!

As for Homey getting "_ripped_". Sorry to see that. I'd be willing to bet it was a friend or family member. Who else knew about your grow? If it were the cops, and yes they do things like this too. But they will always leave a "_*calling card*_",after a '*smash & grab'*. As KKDay said, you been had by rippers.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 27, 2010)

kkday said:


> That's Rippers. Cops will wait for you! I hate fucken rippers!! Get a big dog man. It's the only way to grow in your yard. Or hide them in your tall California grass. But they will be back for sure in months to come. They will keep checking if you started growing more.


damn fuckin crooks.... nothing a good small 20 guage sawed off filled with bird shot wont fix....


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Aug 27, 2010)

I have had about five helicopters total that have hovered right over my three plants. I have not told anyone not even my neighbor friend of my grow. I definitely kept it low-key. On top of that I have a automatic gate to even get to my property with a camera on the entrance. Whether it was cops or rippers the helicopter hovering right over my yard is giving rippers a visual on were the green is at. Like I said when I called the airport complaint line I am a wounded Iraq war vet that just wants to be left the hell alone. The problem with these maneuvers is legal mmj users are definitely being targeted. Soon enough one of the helicopters will hit a house and kill a family, than finally they will take another look at this waste of life operation they are conducting. Peace and One Love!


----------



## Tunda (Aug 27, 2010)

Thy flew low over this dudes ranch I think it was in Oregon. One of his horses ended up having a heart attack and died. He sued the shit out of them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2010)

*no forget gang, 10am on kitv, little league world series US championship game. hawai'i vs texas. wooohooo!!!




*


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

Im watchin ,I think Hawaii will win


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 28, 2010)

Waipio killed em!!

Hey be on the lookout everyone.... 
I think those helicopters were air-dropping grasshoppers cause I am finding choke of the thumb-sized brown ones and the small rice-sized green ones....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2010)

Waipio!!!! One more game for all the marbles!! tomorrow at 9am on kitv. Hawai'i vs Japan. *wooohooo!!! *








hey sheck, sometimes I wonder if those bastards drop male pollen all over too...


----------



## 808toker (Aug 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Waipio!!!! One more game for all the marbles!! tomorrow at 9am on kitv. Hawai'i vs Japan. *wooohooo!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^ im almost positive they do.


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

talk about some paranoia..now they doing fly by pollinating ?....comon now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2010)

paranoia? what does paranoia got to do with fly by pollinating?? do you know what paranoia means?


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

of course i do , i would not use a word without knowing what it means...paranoia ...involves delusions.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2010)

you don't think fly by pollinations are a reality?? and what does delusions have to do with fly by pollinations?


----------



## 808toker (Aug 28, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> talk about some paranoia..now they doing fly by pollinating ?....comon now.


 Jokess...i just meant that random pollination's happen in my area alot...lighten up


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

no offense man , i know im new on here and i respect this forum specifically the hawaii threads. 
but i cant buy into the fly by pollinators...sorry
on the other hand, if i hear a chopper fly over tonight and i go out and find my girls (flowering) 
i'll be the first to let you know. 
i know im killin ya with the paranoia/dillusional crap but hey ...some rumors just get way out of hand sometimes.


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

808toker said:


> Jokess...i just meant that random pollination's happen in my area alot...lighten up


i hear ya 808 ...im down with that random ...i fell for that fly by joke..lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2010)

sure, no doubt. that's why they call em rumors..

got pictures of your girls?


----------



## 808toker (Aug 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sure, no doubt. that's why they call em rumors..
> 
> got pictures of your girls?


idk if you were talking to me or pepper but i took this pic today...
lavender clone 4 weeks into flowering
View attachment 1125303


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

nice one 808 ....that baby will be pumpin ..looks really strong and healthy by color.
i gotta upload some pics ...im doin this swiss cheese thing that is a super midget ..she's aloner and thinks she can just bust into flower.
i know my other plants (lowriders) are like wtf girl..anyway...swisss is healthy but not as deeep dark green as yours man..good job.


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

dam decisions..jus got invited to play some cards and watch that fight tonight up in Kapolei ...cant do it man..id rather PPV then leaves them kids home alone.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm watching it right now florians getting ready to scrap maynard as we speak. I won't give out the results though, don't wanna spoil it for anyone. GO BJ PENN!!!


----------



## stoneyburd (Aug 28, 2010)

So ive been trying to keep up with the amendments and new legislation regarding MMJ and decriminalization in our state of hawaii, and while some of the bills would take place in the not too distant future check out this one:

*SB2450 SD1:* Referred to JUD 3/4/10
Civil Penalties for Possession of One Ounce or Less. Establishes a civil violation for possession of one ounce or less of marijuana that is subject to a fine of not more than $300 for the first violation, and $500 for every violation thereafter. *Effective July 1, 2050.*


i quoted from this article:


http://mauinow.com/2010/03/18/maui-police-host-medical-marijuana-summit/



Anybody know of other good sources of info on this subject?


----------



## RansomXvi (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey look... it's a cross post! https://www.rollitup.org/hawaii-patients/362206-moving-oahu-michigan-medical-card.html

Basically looking for any good info about growing for medical use in Hawaii, and where on Oahu would be a good place to start. As a side note, we're not limited to Oahu per se, but that's where we're landing. Being potheads/hippies we're pretty open to anywhere as long as we have some good people to chill with.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome Ransom...
*Basics-* You need to get with a doctor on Oahu and get your recommendation from them.. That doctor will file paperwork with the State Narcotics Enforcement Division ($25) for a medical marijuana card.
You are permitted to grow 7 plants total... with a maximum of 3 "mature" plants of those 7. You are allowed up to 3 ounces in your personal possession.
There are no dispensaries here.. 
Many of us here in this thread have procured seeds from other sources... It might serve your needs best to stock up before you move here.
You will find discussion in this thread about what strains do well... Also suggestions for different options for your medical grow..
This is an outdoor thread grow and most discussions revolve around growing outdoors and lots of cool photos..

We have a great group of folks posting here... Looking forward to seeing what you have to add to our posse!
Malama
Sheck


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone else see the fight(s)? Want to discuss but don't wanna spoil it for anyone.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup. I saw BJ underachive again. I'm so disappointed 


But that's okay, still got the kids from waipio playin for the world series tomorrow


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup. I saw BJ underachive again. I'm so disappointed
> 
> 
> But that's okay, still got the kids from waipio playin for the world series tomorrow


 I kno man. I was pretty sure he was gonna take Edgar more seriously. I think bj can win in the future, but he gotta train with those haoles again imo. But yeah gonna watch wapio tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ya. He needs to train with guys who are gonna push him to the limit. I'm still disappointed and bummed


----------



## RansomXvi (Aug 29, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> You are permitted to grow 7 plants total... with a maximum of 3 "mature" plants of those 7. You are allowed up to 3 ounces in your personal possession.



Are medical grows allowed outside? Do I need my own residence to grow legally for medical purposes? We've grown before indoors so this would be our first outdoor experience. We're looking forward to getting involved in the community and hope to learn as much as we can. I've been reading over this thread most of the night and it's only made my 20 times more excited to arrive!

Thanks for the welcome Sheck

Ransom


----------



## Punatic (Aug 29, 2010)

started 2 Red Devil's,2 Pinefish and 2 Hwn Northern Lights.
Got to smoke test all three when I got the seeds....and.......uh......I forgot....
Well lets see how mine come out


----------



## tardis (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone ever try drying using small dark airconditioned room instead of closet in room with windows open? I'm considering using air conditioning to dry before cure to keep humidity down but will the sudden change in temp and humidity cause any problems to potency? Also will it reduce the smell and taste in a giant way?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup. I saw BJ underachieve again. I'm so disappointed


 I could sit heaR AND "RAG" hat ON BJ,but I won't. Let us keep several things in mind with regard to BJ. First & foremost, dude is 31yrs old. It's not quite retirement age, but it's getting up there. Think how BJ looked for both of his last two victories over Kenny Florian & Diego Sanchez. BJ looked truly cut & in shape. For Saturday's fight against Edgar, he looked like his old self again. BJ has that 'Puffer Fish' thing going on again. You know were his head & body looks all swollen. How is he able to achieve the "Puffer Fish" look? Keep using Rudy & Chris Parillo,and I'm pretty sure his career will be over sooner than he thinks.
Since Sat. night I've been beating myself over his fight. If you watched "Countdown" BJ said Frankie Edgar would see the *real* BJ Penn. If what I saw was the real BJ Penn this past Sat.,...then I'm not watching MMA any more.

Now, if BJ is truly serious why would he hire Troy Maldonaldo in his corner. His biggest mistake was not using the Marinovich Brothers once again for conditioning. Perhaps they pushed BJ more than he wanted to be pushed. I know it wasn't a money issue,so what could it be other than he didn't like their style of "push" Let's face it, at the end day both VaLentino & Parillo are more friends to BJ, than trainers. Throw in "Rude Boy", and you got a party more than a training camp.

If BJ is truly serious, he needs to make the necessary adjustments that champs do to stay relevant,and return to the top of his profession.


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 30, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I could sit heaR AND "RAG" hat ON BJ,but I won't. Let us keep several things in mind with regard to BJ. First & foremost, dude is 31yrs old. It's not quite retirement age, but it's getting up there. Think how BJ looked for both of his last two victories over Kenny Florian & Diego Sanchez. BJ looked truly cut & in shape. For Saturday's fight against Edgar, he looked like his old self again. BJ has that 'Puffer Fish' thing going on again. You know were his head & body looks all swollen. How is he able to achieve the "Puffer Fish" look? Keep using Rudy & Chris Parillo,and I'm pretty sure his career will be over sooner than he thinks.
> Since Sat. night I've been beating myself over his fight. If you watched "Countdown" BJ said Frankie Edgar would see the *real* BJ Penn. If what I saw was the real BJ Penn this past Sat.,...then I'm not watching MMA any more.
> 
> Now, if BJ is truly serious why would he hire Troy Maldonaldo in his corner. His biggest mistake was not using the Marinovich Brothers once again for conditioning. Perhaps they pushed BJ more than he wanted to be pushed. I know it wasn't a money issue,so what could it be other than he didn't like their style of "push" Let's face it, at the end day both VaLentino & Parillo are more friends to BJ, than trainers. Throw in "Rude Boy", and you got a party more than a training camp.
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2010)

Ya, like I said before, BJ underachieved. if he fought to his potential, he would have skated through this fight. He needs to get better cornerman and have a better camp, that's for sure. And the dudes name is Troy "rudeboy" Mandaloniz


----------



## Cru3l (Aug 31, 2010)

How's everyone's grows going?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya, like I said before, BJ underachieved. if he fought to his potential, he would have skated through this fight. He needs to get better cornerman and have a better camp, that's for sure. And the dudes name is Troy "rudeboy" Mandaloniz


"R", are you kidding me? Underacheive is hardly the problem. How about under training,...period! To stay relevant in the MMQA fight game he needs to make the necessary changes. Take for instance Joe "Big Daddy" Stevenson, been around a long time, and has a real nice win-loss record. But after his loss to BJ, and someone else. He grew tired of losing, and decided to do something about it. So he joined Greg Jackson's champ.

Listen, BJ is a father now too. So his priorities are changing. But I don't think he should even consider retirement, just a camp change that's all! He can no longer go on talent alone ,father time has caught up with him. I'd hate to see BJ go against Jose Aldo!

Does it really matter what the fuck "rude boy's name is?lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

frankie has bj's number all day... he is too elusive and fast.. it was sad to see bj get owned by a natural 145 pounder... anyway gray maynard is gonna u.d. lil frankie........ gonna be a boring ass fight!


ON THE PLUS SIDE!!!!M HOW BOUT MY BOY JUNIOR DOS SANTOS.... TALK ABOUT A FUCKING GOON!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> "R", are you kidding me? Underacheive is hardly the problem. How about under training,...period! To stay relevant in the MMQA fight game he needs to make the necessary changes. Take for instance Joe "Big Daddy" Stevenson, been around a long time, and has a real nice win-loss record. But after his loss to BJ, and someone else. He grew tired of losing, and decided to do something about it. So he joined Greg Jackson's champ.
> 
> Listen, BJ is a father now too. So his priorities are changing. But I don't think he should even consider retirement, just a camp change that's all! He can no longer go on talent alone ,father time has caught up with him. I'd hate to see BJ go against Jose Aldo!
> 
> Does it really matter what the fuck "rude boy's name is?lol


ummmmm, under training = underachieving... and after big daddy joined greg jacksons caamp, he still lost fights.and it does matter what rude boys name is. if you, or anyone, was to talk about me, I'd sure hope you'd get my name right, Bob. lol


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol. My conspiracy theory. Bj put $ on Frankie to win. Like a ton. Lol. I mean I haven't seen Gsp take down bj like that in the first round. It took gsp 2-3 rounds to take down an out of shape bj and somehow Edgar takes him down twice, with ease, in the first round. Lol don't flame me for the conspiracy, it's a joke (maybe)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Lol. My conspiracy theory. Bj put $ on Frankie to win. Like a ton. Lol. I mean I haven't seen Gsp take down bj like that in the first round. It took gsp 2-3 rounds to take down an out of shape bj and somehow Edgar takes him down twice, with ease, in the first round. Lol don't flame me for the conspiracy, it's a joke (maybe)


LOL! watch what you say dude. pepperbelly might take you as serious, see this, and call "paranoia" on it. LOL


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

I was , I was trippin off that BJ fight man ...he shoulda won that fight even if he is a lil overweight right now ...watch BJ will get that belt back again.
i shud hook um up with some therapy fightn erb....one puff and yawanna train all day.


----------



## Punatic (Aug 31, 2010)

these Pinefish got some real nice vigor about a day an half ahead of the other 2 strains. I love the Beginings.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

Punatic said:


> these Pinefish got some real nice vigor about a day an half ahead of the other 2 strains. I love the Beginings.


what is the genetics of pinefish? that's the first I ever heard of it


----------



## thenarb (Sep 1, 2010)

a few pictures of what ive got going on.



cant wait to smoke these babies.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what is the genetics of pinefish? that's the first I ever heard of it


Doc it's one of those secret handshake Jobs.....
NW America.....


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

wonder what the world record is for longest marijuana thread ?
i believe this hawaii forum can do it, that is if were not already the champs.


----------



## 808toker (Sep 1, 2010)

whats going on with the site?....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

808toker said:


> whats going on with the site?....


not sure, but I kinda like the HPD blue color scheme they got going on.LOL .


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you guys deal with the humidity out there?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

go to the beach and jump in the water... deodorant helps too...LOL


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, talkin about growin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

oh, my bad.


----------



## tardis (Sep 1, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> How do you guys deal with the humidity out there?


I'm a N00b (newbie) grower. trying to grow in my garage with a 1000w proved very stressful and the humidity caused lots of problems. since then i've found you need airflow over veg & flower plants unless you put them outdoor. Outdoor they love the humidity and temperature it seems, the quality is superior because of that lack of heat stress. Key is put em outdoor and if you veg indoor then keep it cool. 

I've started using a dark small air conditioned room for drying, because I was getting big kind mold problems when i was trying to dry in a closet with a fan going and side doors open so air could come in but only small kine light. Major difference as day 3 I see no mold when I check with my iphone light in dry room. If it works is my new dry room couple times a year.

Same way people deal with the cold, we figure em out.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 1, 2010)

tardis said:


> I'm a N00b (newbie) grower. trying to grow in my garage with a 1000w proved very stressful and the humidity caused lots of problems. since then i've found you need airflow over veg & flower plants unless you put them outdoor. Outdoor they love the humidity and temperature it seems, the quality is superior because of that lack of heat stress. Key is put em outdoor and if you veg indoor then keep it cool.
> 
> I've started using a dark small air conditioned room for drying, because I was getting big kind mold problems when i was trying to dry in a closet with a fan going and side doors open so air could come in but only small kine light. Major difference as day 3 I see no mold when I check with my iphone light in dry room. If it works is my new dry room couple times a year.
> 
> Same way people deal with the cold, we figure em out.


Let me kno how it goes. I've had some problems with drying/humidity so would like to see if ac would work. Although I'm not sure if it was mold or spider webs..


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 1, 2010)

tardis said:


> I'm a N00b (newbie) grower. trying to grow in my garage with a 1000w proved very stressful and the humidity caused lots of problems. since then i've found you need airflow over veg & flower plants unless you put them outdoor. Outdoor they love the humidity and temperature it seems, the quality is superior because of that lack of heat stress. Key is put em outdoor and if you veg indoor then keep it cool.
> 
> I've started using a dark small air conditioned room for drying, because I was getting big kind mold problems when i was trying to dry in a closet with a fan going and side doors open so air could come in but only small kine light. Major difference as day 3 I see no mold when I check with my iphone light in dry room. If it works is my new dry room couple times a year.
> 
> Same way people deal with the cold, we figure em out.


You dont get a lot of bud rot? My area has been riddled with fog this summer and its causing problems. I was in Kauai earlier this year, nice island.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

what happened man , i hope nobody gets paranoid..this site was cool...didnt need a makeover


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 2, 2010)

yea it looks like forumshawaii now...


----------



## 808toker (Sep 2, 2010)

hope nothing bad legal-wise happend :O


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

relax guys!! LOL . take it from an RIU veteran, this happens from time to time.



.....and it probably loooks like every other forum on the net cause it is the default setting(stock)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

anyone watches the Hawai'i Five-0 reruns on spike? I love watching that shit. I like to figure out where they're filming at. hawai'i looks so different now from what is was back in those days.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 2, 2010)

yea im watching it rite now haha


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 2, 2010)

just a pic of a bottom branch that i polinated with my hermie
https://www.rollitup.org/members/mandigo808-232429/albums/more-paka-13995/
my only og kush getting close to harv i think


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 2, 2010)

also have og kush clone taken from this plant a while back inder my light


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 2, 2010)

one of these days i'll find the right strain again ...and this time im cloning the mother....thanks to all ive learned here.....so anybody got a favorite outdoor girl ?
stuff ive got now from nirvana is abt 20 - 24 inches tall and about ready to flower...lookin for some advice on taller (outdoor) stuff.
muchas mahalos


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 2, 2010)

Sour Kush
OG
OG18


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Sour Kush
> OG
> OG18






WOOHOOO! ya brah!! look like going be some killa smoke! +REP!

.....sorry bro, can't rep ya. gotta spread da love


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Doc! I've been pretty impressed with the SoKu, the plants on both sides of her got mites but not even n ant on her. I took a cut off her a while back and lazily stuck it in the same soil as a bunch of ilima cuttings, now they are all overgrown and a mess.

I'm excited about the next go around! How sensitive is blueberry?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

i gotta adnut dna;s sk looks pretty good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

not sure how sensitive the blueberry is, Surfdout.. I think punatic grew some blueberry so you might wanna ask him. and that sk does look good. ummm, when are you harvesting? wanna go surf sometime soon? I'll get in touch with you in a few weeks, or call me when the sk and friends are ready to smoke! LOL!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure how sensitive the blueberry is, Surfdout.. I think punatic grew some blueberry so you might wanna ask him. and that sk does look good. ummm, when are you harvesting? wanna go surf sometime soon? I'll get in touch with you in a few weeks, or call me when the sk and friends are ready to smoke! LOL!!


yes and i will want a smoke report and compariosn to the origenal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks Doc! I've been pretty impressed with the SoKu, the plants on both sides of her got mites but not even n ant on her. I took a cut off her a while back and lazily stuck it in the same soil as a bunch of ilima cuttings, now they are all overgrown and a mess.
> 
> I'm excited about the next go around! How sensitive is blueberry?


wow man, looks like you got a great line-up in the wings. Solid Bu.



[email protected]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 2, 2010)

blueberry is a finickly lil bitch of a plant that burns easy annd dont yield for shit but its some heat though boooy


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Chiefs- I'm a pretty light 100% organic feeder anyway so hopefully I don't get blue balls or a burnt tip. My S Cough was going off then she started throwing bananas for no frigging reason I moved her downwind and sprayed her w/reverse twice and she still acted up, I ended up getting wild and composted her ass. 

The SK smells............different........ripe?


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 3, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Sour Kush
> OG
> OG18


Yep yep..that answers my question...blue ribbon grow there man thanks !


----------



## Punatic (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure how sensitive the blueberry is, Surfdout.. I think punatic grew some blueberry so you might wanna ask him. and that sk does look good. ummm, when are you harvesting? wanna go surf sometime soon? I'll get in touch with you in a few weeks, or call me when the sk and friends are ready to smoke! LOL!!


 
Had my BB inside same as da rest for veg. then out for flower.
She liked low nutes and a 2 weeks flush for that very Berry flovor !
She Also loved bieng supercroped !


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 3, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks Doc! I've been pretty impressed with the SoKu, the plants on both sides of her got mites but not even n ant on her. I took a cut off her a while back and lazily stuck it in the same soil as a bunch of ilima cuttings, now they are all overgrown and a mess.
> 
> I'm excited about the next go around! How sensitive is blueberry?


i have ants on mine..red ants with long legs...i seen them carrying others bugs so im guessing that they dont eat plants...anyone seen these kine ants...i also have small spider webs here and there are they spidermites?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info on the BB, I still remember getting a bag of BB from Kailua like 15 years ago. Stank so good it pissed my wife off. 

Mandigo, I'd probably try to control those ants, you're right they won't eat plant matter, but they will farm aphids and create problems. You'll see small webs made by spiders if you have them, but the mites make real small webs and generally start under the leaves. Check the underside of all your leaves for troublemakers. This time of year is worse for mites. I spray mines in veg 2x a week with a neem and soap solution. 

Looking at your paka pics, your plants look good.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 3, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks guys for all the info on the BB, I still remember getting a bag of BB from Kailua like 15 years ago. Stank so good it pissed my wife off.
> 
> Mandigo, I'd probably try to control those ants, you're right they won't eat plant matter, but they will farm aphids and create problems. You'll see small webs made by spiders if you have them, but the mites make real small webs and generally start under the leaves. Check the underside of all your leaves for troublemakers. This time of year is worse for mites. I spray mines in veg 2x a week with a neem and soap solution.
> 
> Looking at your paka pics, your plants look good.


thx for the advice =)...and i think they are mites cuz the webs are really small and they are under leaves ...little fuckers


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 3, 2010)

by the way if im growing in roots organic707 in the ground...there is no need to flush right? im not feeding it anything. i jus want that earthy deisel taste..afterall this is my first successful grow and im getting close to harvest


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;qXnT3LFTc-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXnT3LFTc-s[/video]

went on a buddha hunt with kkday today......y'all know the routine by now..


----------



## Punatic (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;qXnT3LFTc-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXnT3LFTc-s[/video]
> 
> went on a buddha hunt with kkday today......y'all know the routine by now..


 
Damn Doc you an KK make Oahu Proud ! I wish My back still worked on this Island


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good Doc/KKDAY. How you guys been?

I wish I had more time. I'd do some guerrilla outdoor


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> one of these days i'll find the right strain again ...and this time im cloning the mother....thanks to all ive learned here.....so anybody got a favorite outdoor girl ?
> stuff ive got now from nirvana is abt 20 - 24 inches tall and about ready to flower...lookin for some advice on taller (outdoor) stuff.
> muchas mahalos


pesonally I think 'Nirvana' Seed company is a big pile of steming crap! Only got two two four strains that are stable, AK-48,Papaya, and I forgot other two. My last experience with them several seasons ago. I got from them Black Jack & Blackberry. Both of these strains were released before they shpould have..


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2010)

Doc & KKDay, looking goood!! Yo, what happened last week? You're loss guys, ;your loss. But I catch you guys next go around.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Damn Doc you an KK make Oahu Proud ! I wish My back still worked on this Island


nice tune Punatic. I've always loved raggae music. Personally I hate country music. But I dig this guy. Saw him at a Hempfest awhile back. Tell me what you think. He does great cannabis parody songs too!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldlE11f44qc&feature=related


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 4, 2010)

u guys make us VERY proud..very motivating. i want a pet guerilla haha
[video=youtube;q9crLQ9buqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9crLQ9buqM[/video]


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 4, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> pesonally I think 'Nirvana' Seed company is a big pile of steming crap! Only got two two four strains that are stable, AK-48,Papaya, and I forgot other two. My last experience with them several seasons ago. I got from them Black Jack & Blackberry. Both of these strains were released before they shpould have..


thanks puna , so you think i should hittum up for those ak's and papaya's ?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;qXnT3LFTc-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXnT3LFTc-s[/video]
> 
> went on a buddha hunt with kkday today......y'all know the routine by now..


what strains is them sativas doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what strains is them sativas doc?


it's supposedly a strain called buddhas breath..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Doc & KKDay, looking goood!! Yo, what happened last week? You're loss guys, ;your loss. But I catch you guys next go around.


sorry puna! I was busy on friday and saturday. we were gonna try and hook up with you on sunday or monday but kkday was busy all day. but the next time around for sure puna


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's supposedly a strain called buddhas breath..


shit its got a heavy heavy sativa influence.. looks like a 12-14 weeker.. patiance will be a virtue... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNId8clBdbI


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Looking good Doc/KKDAY. How you guys been?
> 
> I wish I had more time. I'd do some guerrilla outdoor


Hi cruel! things going pretty good I must say. so hows the grow coming along?


----------



## kkday (Sep 4, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Doc & KKDay, looking goood!! Yo, what happened last week? You're loss guys, ;your loss. But I catch you guys next go around.


Sorry about that puna, past few weeks I been looking for a bigger place to call home and that place I checked out was the one I had to have. Not buying just renting but the location is prime if your someone like me. Next time, next time.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi cruel! things going pretty good I must say. so hows the grow coming along?


I germinated 5 - Super Lemon Hazes & 2 White Widows, and am 7 days into the grow. My grow is small scale & indoors, I wish I had more spare and time 


*Setup:* 4x4x8 ft Grow Tent, 3.5x3.5 ft Ebb-n-Flow Hydro Setup, LED Lights (will add CFLs for flower), a couple fans, and Window AC unit


*Genetics*: Green House Seeds- Super Lemon Haze Feminized, Nirvana Seeds White Widow Feminized



*Nutes:* Botanicare Power Plant + Botanicare Blast Off 





[youtube]hsLypI-99_w[/youtube]


[youtube]j8xSCWC_wtM[/youtube]


Note: I'm pretty sure I saw you & KKDAY @ the ASA meeting the other day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8xSCWC_wtM


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

kkday said:


> Sorry about that puna, past few weeks I been looking for a bigger place to call home and that place I checked out was the one I had to have. Not buying just renting but the location is prime if your someone like me. Next time, next time.


ooo you a baller huh??? you need a bigger crib huh? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> I germinated 5 - Super Lemon Hazes & 2 White Widows, and am 7 days into the grow. My grow is small scale & indoors, I wish I had more spare and time
> 
> 
> *Setup:* 4x4x8 ft Grow Tent, 3.5x3.5 ft Ebb-n-Flow Hydro Setup, LED Lights (will add CFLs for flower), a couple fans, and Window AC unit
> ...


cool stuff with the ebb and flow set-up dude. looking forward to future updates


and ya man, that was kkday and I, hahaha! in fact kkday figured who you was just from the voice of the youtube videos, hahahah. I didn't know that was you till kkday told me. in fact it was also the first time I met hawaiinkine and latent image also. I'm looking forward to the next ASA meeting. hope to see you and everyone else there bro.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi cruel! things going pretty good I must say. so hows the grow coming along?





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cool stuff with the ebb and flow set-up dude. looking forward to future updates
> 
> 
> and ya man, that was kkday and I, hahaha! in fact kkday figured who you was just from the voice of the youtube videos, hahahah. I didn't know that was you till kkday told me. in fact it was also the first time I met hawaiinkine and latent image also. I'm looking forward to the next ASA meeting. hope to see you and everyone else there bro.


I'm gonna miss the next meeting, I'm out of town on business for 2 weeks. I'll check for the next ASA meeting when I get back. 





Note: Yes. My accent sticks out here in Hawaii. LOL


-Peace


----------



## kkday (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah the new setup looks good. Keep us up dated on that haze.


----------



## bagada (Sep 4, 2010)

bj penn should change his name to bj hen


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 4, 2010)

bagada said:


> bj penn should change his name to bj hen


Thats MMA. BJ has had an amazing career, and it shouldn't be dissed because of the last 2 fights against Edgar. All good things come to an end at some time.

One thing is the 100% truth. BJ Penn would woop the shit out of me, so I'll let him the fighting.. Its easy to talk shit if your not in the ring getting curb stomped.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Thats MMA. BJ has had an amazing career, and it shouldn't be dissed because of the last 2 fights against Edgar. All good things come to an end at some time.
> 
> One thing is the 100% truth. BJ Penn would woop the shit out of me, so I'll let him the fighting.. Its easy to talk shit if your not in the ring getting curb stomped.


agreed all good things come to an end. i still would rock a BJ penn shirt and i am still a fan


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

bagada said:


> bj penn should change his name to bj hen


hey, when you whoop BJ's ass, then you can call him hen. 

he's still the man. disappointing loss or not.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> agreed all good things come to an end. i still would rock a BJ penn shirt and i am still a fan


fuck ya! BJ Penn all day every day. 24/7 always a BJ fan. I rock his gear everyday.


----------



## kkday (Sep 4, 2010)

im down with that BJ's all day everyday!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

kkday said:


> im down with that BJ's all day everyday!!!


LOL!!


----------



## tardis (Sep 5, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> View attachment 1133566just a pic of a bottom branch that i polinated with my hermie
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/mandigo808-232429/albums/more-paka-13995/
> my only og kush getting close to harv i think


I tested my og kush dry (uncured still yet) for potency and found it to be the happiest and most wonderful high i've ever felt.  it was the Reserva privada OG Kush #18. Amazing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

tardis said:


> I tested my og kush dry (uncured still yet) for potency and found it to be the happiest and most wonderful high i've ever felt.  it was the Reserva privada OG Kush #18. Amazing.


I was gonna order that at one point, that and the reserva privada headband


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 5, 2010)

tardis said:


> I tested my og kush dry (uncured still yet) for potency and found it to be the happiest and most wonderful high i've ever felt.  it was the Reserva privada OG Kush #18. Amazing.


haha i also had a sample last week...drinking in my backyard with a few friends and decided to snip a bud and microwave it then put it infront of the hairdryer...it got me stoned but its not sumthing im gonna do again...best buds i smoked this year-gods gift (supposedly grown on the big island)sum animals


----------



## kkday (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah I know of some north shore boys running Gods Gift and flooding the local market with it. Good stuff


----------



## Punatic (Sep 5, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> nice tune Punatic. I've always loved raggae music. Personally I hate country music. But I dig this guy. Saw him at a Hempfest awhile back. Tell me what you think. He does great cannabis parody songs too!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldlE11f44qc&feature=related


 I agree it's only a weed, that's why random seeds eject from da truck window


----------



## 808toker (Sep 5, 2010)

View attachment 1138291


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 5, 2010)

Here are some cool looking Master Kush (from Tunda) with Blood Red hairs... 













Here is some finished Strawberry Cough x The White (from Raskal)... the larger one in the background is the same same..


----------



## ravrb (Sep 5, 2010)

Med Patient in Kauai, looking for a caregiver like today ! lol


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Here are some cool looking Master Kush (from Tunda) with Blood Red hairs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicee. how much do u think that strawberry cough is yeilding??


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 5, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> nicee. how much do u think that strawberry cough is yeilding??


I will let you know the numbers soon... Very dense nugs... Initial estimate of 80 grams on the small one, and about 120 on the larger one.. I will post more pics as that one develops
There were 2 phenos that we kept... The Smoke report is stellar on the smaller one that is featured in both pics (closer one in first shot)... Very strong medicinal strain for pain... a little more floaty than my Bubba and Ape Dawg


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2010)

I am happy to report that I obtained some *Hawaiian Time Warp* seeds from my pal who runs the top dispensary in the LA area .. He deals with some of the most successful breeder/growers in the State and there is no doubt he procures some of the best genetics going around these days.. One of his suppliers provided him with some of these HTW genetics and he was kind enough to save 4 for me... They are in now in the trusted hands of my brudda/partner waiting for the next full moon for start, so I can eventually get my clones goin!

The friend who runs the dispensary lived here on the Islands for over 20 years so he knows his stuffs... 
Apparently some wonderful soul traveled to Thailand about 20-30 years ago... Searched and found a pure Thai Landrace Sativa (growing at about 19 degrees latitude) and brought it back to grow in Hawaii..
Sounds like a keeper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I am happy to report that I obtained some *Hawaiian Time Warp* seeds from my pal who runs the top dispensary in the LA area .. He deals with some of the most successful breeder/growers in the State and there is no doubt he procures some of the best genetics going around these days.. One of his suppliers provided him with some of these HTW genetics and he was kind enough to save 4 for me... They are in now in the trusted hands of my brudda/partner waiting for the next full moon for start, so I can eventually get my clones goin!
> 
> The friend who runs the dispensary lived here on the Islands for over 20 years so he knows his stuffs...
> Apparently some wonderful soul traveled to Thailand about 20-30 years ago... Searched and found a pure Thai Landrace Sativa (growing at about 19 degrees latitude) and brought it back to grow in Hawaii..
> Sounds like a keeper


Awesome Sheck! nice pics too by the way.


----------



## ravrb (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful pics sheckstet...wow. I'm jealous.
...kushless in Kauai ...lol.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I am happy to report that I obtained some *Hawaiian Time Warp* seeds from my pal who runs the top dispensary in the LA area .. He deals with some of the most successful breeder/growers in the State and there is no doubt he procures some of the best genetics going around these days.. One of his suppliers provided him with some of these HTW genetics and he was kind enough to save 4 for me... They are in now in the trusted hands of my brudda/partner waiting for the next full moon for start, so I can eventually get my clones goin!
> 
> The friend who runs the dispensary lived here on the Islands for over 20 years so he knows his stuffs...
> Apparently some wonderful soul traveled to Thailand about 20-30 years ago... Searched and found a pure Thai Landrace Sativa (growing at about 19 degrees latitude) and brought it back to grow in Hawaii..
> Sounds like a keeper


ouch...cant wait til i get my hands on a pure sativa like that...i already have a guerilla spot for it...how does the full moon work on the seedlings?iheared sumthing like that but no details


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> ouch...cant wait til i get my hands on a pure sativa like that...i already have a guerilla spot for it...how does the full moon work on the seedlings?iheared sumthing like that but no details


here's one of millions of links showing the benefits of planting and tending to crops according to the phases of the moon

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/moon.html


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's one of millions of links showing the benefits of planting and tending to crops according to the phases of the moon
> 
> http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/moon.html


added to favorites bar...thx wow i never knew the moon could have such an effect


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> added to favorites bar...thx wow i never knew the moon could have such an effect


it's all about gravity


----------



## Punatic (Sep 6, 2010)

Got to smoke test my ortega/Train wreck cross...Hard to desribe both the hashy taste, plus da sweet fruity taste at the same time.The high is nice and quick with a graduall creeper getting higher to I start just spazing out. Um yep well yeah.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 6, 2010)

just pulled 4 wisdoms the other day...i only smoked twice since then. being stoned works better than vicoden and both together works magic...is smoking weed bad for the cuts in my mouth where my teeth used to be???????


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awesome Sheck! nice pics too by the way.


Yea I was told it was okay to share this one.. I hope to get at least a couple females to choose from and 1 male at the most of the 4 seeds... which 3 are super healthy and one is a bonus seed  
... that would be ideal!
So I will keep you posted my friends after the seed lottery begins! Cmon 3 females and 1 male


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> just pulled 4 wisdoms the other day...i only smoked twice since then. being stoned works better than vicoden and both together works magic...is smoking weed bad for the cuts in my mouth where my teeth used to be???????


No the smoke will not be a problem.. I have had plenty dental surgery (probably a result of the munchies I ate).. and smoked from chalice and volcano when I had numbface!
_Just be careful of any sugars or starches in your foods that will feed bacteria around your wounds... _Rinse your mouth out good.... 
If anything, the resin in the smoke you inhale will seal the area...


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> No the smoke will not be a problem.. I have had plenty dental surgery (probably a result of the munchies I ate).. and smoked from chalice and volcano when I had numbface!
> _Just be careful of any sugars or starches in your foods that will feed bacteria around your wounds... _Rinse your mouth out good....
> If anything, the resin in the smoke you inhale will seal the area...


thats good news because i just smoked for the third time...and that is a good theory that the resin will seal it up lmao


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 6, 2010)

...cant wait til tomorrow to see if its time to cut that bitch and hang it up
[video=youtube;ib3OTI0cbSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib3OTI0cbSQ[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's all about gravity


i think its more about energy...... ever feel really alive and down for w/e during a full moon and cant figure out why?

thinking back gravity=energy... were both right.....


----------



## Tunda (Sep 6, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yeah I know of some north shore boys running Gods Gift and flooding the local market with it. Good stuff


Same cut that i had garanz. My friend said was from some Hawaiians on the north shore. It finishes fast and buds are dank. In fact got to see some last nigt drying at my buddys. He even threw me some sour bubble nugs to sample. That was tasty also.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think its more about energy...... ever feel really alive and down for w/e during a full moon and cant figure out why?
> 
> thinking back gravity=energy... were both right.....


well you thinking wrong pal. it's gravity. ever hang out by the ocean? ever notice the extreme tide changes during the full and new moon? it's all gravy.... I mean gravity



you do know your body is made up mostly of water, do you? that's why full moons affect people in strange ways.....


where the hell did you get energy from??? LMAO! ,,.... and gravity doesn't equal energy, LMAO even harder


----------



## Punatic (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder if I met any peeps hea yet? Hmmm smoke wit ALOT of peeps so my memory might not be Garaunteed 
But you Ole Timmers see my truck down da old swim spot hit me up, I Normally pack nuff for a Friend or 2


----------



## tardis (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was gonna order that at one point, that and the reserva privada headband


beware, although I love Reserva Privada their headband is not the original and is no way related to the real headband (which i got no idea how to get). And I heard the RP headband isn't the best representation of the parents strong genetics. So although I love Reserva Privada and DNA and recommend them highly, that one headband they have I would suggest against. Reviews for it were very meh. I'm sure its great compared to most seeds out there but I think any of their other strains would be better. This one seems to be released just to make money off the popular headband clone only strain out there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

tardis said:


> beware, although I love Reserva Privada their headband is not the original and is no way related to the real headband (which i got no idea how to get). And I heard the RP headband isn't the best representation of the parents strong genetics. So although I love Reserva Privada and DNA and recommend them highly, that one headband they have I would suggest against. Reviews for it were very meh. I'm sure its great compared to most seeds out there but I think any of their other strains would be better. This one seems to be released just to make money off the popular headband clone only strain out there.


haha. that's exactly why I didn't order it


----------



## Tunda (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably the same headband strain I got to try several months back. It was weak and not very tasty hard to believe og was in the mix.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well you thinking wrong pal. it's gravity. ever hang out by the ocean? ever notice the extreme tide changes during the full and new moon? it's all gravy.... I mean gravity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Thats actually where the word "Lunatic" came from. People change alot with the moons cycles. 

Here's an a clip from Wikipedia

The word _lunatic_ is borrowed from the Latin "lunacus", in turns stemming from "luna" (moon), which denotes the traditional link made in folklore between madness and the phases of the moon. This probably refers to the symptoms of cyclic mood disorders such as bipolar disorder or cyclothymia, the symptoms of which may also go through phases. As yet there no evidence whatsoever for any causal link between phases of the moon and the progression of mood disorder symptoms. Correlation has been observed in distant parts.
Mental institutions used to be called "lunatic asylums" or colloquially, "loony bins".


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha. that's exactly why I didn't order it


of course every breeder and their cousins will try to re-create an original killa strain that everybody likes & wants. White Widow is a perfect example. Probably one of the better strains to ever come outta europe,and probably the number one duplicated strain around da world. But that doesn't mean that ever WW plant will be a killa plant.
With 'Headband", it came on like gang busters. Reports ran wild of its potency around Cali. But yes, DNA did not hit it outta the park with this one. I suggest if you want 'Headband' that you get it through Brett Bogue(Apothacary). Only have heard good things about his version.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 7, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> of course every breeder and their cousins will try to re-create an original killa strain that everybody likes & wants. White Widow is a perfect example. Probably one of the better strains to ever come outta europe,and probably the number one duplicated strain around da world. But that doesn't mean that ever WW plant will be a killa plant.
> With 'Headband", it came on like gang busters. Reports ran wild of its potency around Cali. But yes, DNA did not hit it outta the park with this one. I suggest if you want 'Headband' that you get it through Brett Bogue(Apothacary). Only have heard good things about his version.


 I cant agree with you more. The Purple & Kush strains are the same way.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2010)

I really don't need seeds right now, I'm kinda overstocked at the moment.....


----------



## tardis (Sep 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I really don't need seeds right now, I'm kinda overstocked at the moment.....


OMG you lucky SOB!!! I always wanted to grow Kali Mist!!! Supposed to be the happiest sativa high along with jack herer! One day I will grow that outdoor! I got some Utopia Haze beans as well  Also curing some of that Jack The Ripper, OH my god is it potent! Its going to probly last me a lot longer than my other strains on potency alone. LST gave me an amazing yield of 2oz+ and I started by seed outdoor in late June. Amazing genetics you got yourself some great smoke! 

Am I wrong in believing that sativas get more potent outdoor in hawaii while in northern cali its the indicas that get the potency from outdoor?


----------



## tardis (Sep 7, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> of course every breeder and their cousins will try to re-create an original killa strain that everybody likes & wants. White Widow is a perfect example. Probably one of the better strains to ever come outta europe,and probably the number one duplicated strain around da world. But that doesn't mean that ever WW plant will be a killa plant.
> With 'Headband", it came on like gang busters. Reports ran wild of its potency around Cali. But yes, DNA did not hit it outta the park with this one. I suggest if you want 'Headband' that you get it through Brett Bogue(Apothacary). Only have heard good things about his version.


Ever notice that you can buy both 100% indica WW and 100% Sativa WW depending on what company you order from..... if that doesn't state NOT A REAL STRAIN then i dont know what does...

If anyone ever wants the real white widow, from what i've gathered in my pot studies the only real one is Black Widow by Mr. Nice. I've never grown Mr. Nice I just know his people created the original when they worked for greenhouse (and still have the original parents unlike greenhouse seeds)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2010)

tardis said:


> OMG you lucky SOB!!! I always wanted to grow Kali Mist!!! Supposed to be the happiest sativa high along with jack herer! One day I will grow that outdoor! I got some Utopia Haze beans as well  Also curing some of that Jack The Ripper, OH my god is it potent! Its going to probly last me a lot longer than my other strains on potency alone. LST gave me an amazing yield of 2oz+ and I started by seed outdoor in late June. Amazing genetics you got yourself some great smoke!
> 
> Am I wrong in believing that sativas get more potent outdoor in hawaii while in northern cali its the indicas that get the potency from outdoor?


hahaha! thanks bro, lol! and thanks for the tips it's a shame I don't live in kauai anymore dude. if I ever make my way out there again, I'll let you know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> . I suggest if you want 'Headband' that you get it through Brett Bogue(Apothacary). Only have heard good things about his version.


thanks for the lead, puna. I'm gonna look into to it cause I am interesred in the "headband".


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 7, 2010)

all a sudden my (outdoor) soil ph is pushin 8 ..you guys thinks its ok if i hit my premixed water with dry acid to bring it down ?
thanks for the help


----------



## Punatic (Sep 7, 2010)

VERY interested to see how the G13 Does doc. I hear good things, but firsthand experiance here is allways sumtin else


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 7, 2010)

Doc I think your you will have best success with the beans from Barney's... They are some of the coolest peoples I have met and they run a great business...

I personally won't get any seeds from Subcool (TGA) for a long time.. Couple years back my best friend in Cali and I invested in about 20 packs of his seeds (10x Deep Purple, 10x Agent Orange) ..... Did okay with the Agent Orange and got a few nice mothers... But out of 100 Deep Purple seeds, there was nothing purple about any of the resultant females and most were a subpar example of purple urkle.....

Serious seeds has some great strains... Kali Mist is one they do right... 
I've been looking for a great example of the old Indiana Bubblegum... Curious to see how the bubblegum goes since nobody has come up with a decent bubblegum in years.... Reeferman's is a joke.. Same with TH seeds... I would love to get my hands on those if they are the real deal.... hurry up and grow em ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't worry guys, i'm growing the RP headband right now, I'll let ya know if shes da one. Got some sensi star, sour cream, #18, red cherry berry, and a WW x akx47 just going to flower. 

Got a bunch of Mr nice sativas curing and they are a very nice!! Been wanting to chew some bubblegum for awhile, hows th's vs serious?

One day Punatic, I'm going to ask you want the numbers in your sig mean


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 7, 2010)

Sheck, any og harvesting tips?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> One day Punatic, I'm going to ask you want the numbers in your sig mean


I always wondered why it was there too. it looks like those are ip addresses though. maybe that's the portagee version of torrents system, aka proxy server, I guess, lol!!


----------



## Punatic (Sep 7, 2010)

One day Punatic, I'm going to ask you want the numbers in your sig mean

[/QUOTE]

Surfdout it's all the medical codes for the shit I pucked up in my body 

New to the world of medical coding? ICD-9-CM codes are used throughout the healthcare industry to describe diseases, injuries, symptoms and conditions. CPT codes are used to describe medical and surgical services performed by healthcare providers. ICD-9-CM codes and CPT codes are inherently related, as the diagnosis (ICD-9-CM code) must support the procedure (CPT code). All Medicare claims require a valid ICD-9-CM diagnosis code and a CPT procedure code in order to be reimbursed. Turn to ICD9Data.com as your free searchable ICD-9-CM code lookup source... and for everything related to diagnosis coding.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 7, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Sheck, any og harvesting tips?


Hey Surfd... 
Next time you grow Ogs.... try to use CalMag... I intended to tell you earlier lol, just don't remember if I did (I wonder why ?? lol maybe I did~

One suggestion after you harvest is to only cut off the largest fan leaves... leave the rest on and hang upside down... 
This really makes a huge difference when attempting to cure Og.... 
Since it is not very dense, it takes more to get a good cure out of OG.... So any help with extra leaves will help!!!

In the past I had trouble with Og in getting the bud material to maintain its bright green color when curing.... My partner convinced me to dry it "his" way... 
It made quite a difference!!!


----------



## Punatic (Sep 7, 2010)

Going in for 2 more surggeries So I be out for a few months.


ONE LOVE !!!

psst.........OVERGROW................. hahahah

Going swiming today, Got some good stuff 

ALOHA's


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Surfd...
> Next time you grow Ogs.... try to use CalMag... I intended to tell you earlier lol, just don't remember if I did (I wonder why ?? lol maybe I did~
> 
> One suggestion after you harvest is to only cut off the largest fan leaves... leave the rest on and hang upside down...
> ...


so i shouldn't shave the buds bolohead when i cut it?...whats calmag and what will it help me with? im about to kill an Original Gangster tomorrow i think


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep think my Ocean Grown is coming down tomorrow morning too. Mandigo, calmag is a plant supplement used to correct calcium and magnesium deficiencies. Thanks Sheck, you did tell me about calmag a little bit back. Running subs supersoil for a round or so next. I was reading about that harvest method, did they say cut the big fan leafs off the day before harvest?

Good luck with you surgeries Punatic! 808.4 must have sucked. Keep swimming...good for the soul

Punabud, how do you grow your MKs? I popped one fem 17 days ago and she is 11.5" tall already under cfls and occ daylight.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Surf'd... If you plan to buy from that other website we saw each other at... I would either go with Mosca or Connoisseur genetics... Both are Superb breeders..
I've been so tempted with that Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze....
Many of the other breeder seeds you see have been on the shelf for awhile..


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been reading about mosca for the last hour...thanks. I'm probably gonna give dr greenthumbs gear a go next to get me ready for something from there..


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, some of that connoissuer looks real interesting. Thanks. Not too expensive either.


----------



## tardis (Sep 10, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Sheck, any og harvesting tips?


I am a complete N00b at growing, first year. but my OG Kush #18 smoke and flavor were superior to my tga jack the ripper and tga vortex (which last grow would have been best ever...)

Harvest not too late the sativa high is AMAZING on my OG Kush #18s! Reserva Privada did an amazing job. its like a sativa body with fat leaves (but still open canopy). If Sheck says different take his advice over mine, but I say harvest for sativa high (and it lasts!)


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Surfd should harvest for premium high and consider only his preferences


----------



## tardis (Sep 10, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, some of that connoissuer looks real interesting. Thanks. Not too expensive either.


Agreed... looks like the best of the CD in there...


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Tardis! I'm still hunting for strains I want to breed so I'm trying alot of different genetics right now. I kinda like the #18 too, my current one just entered flower and is six feet. Ever train yours?

Didn't like the TGA stuff huh? Good to know. I got some vortex, jillybean and querkle in veg, hoping for some good girls.

Chitown, you was asking about the smell of my sour kush-Kinda smells like a cross of that old gatorade gum and Naomi Cambells crotch.


----------



## tardis (Sep 10, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks Tardis! I'm still hunting for strains I want to breed so I'm trying alot of different genetics right now. I kinda like the #18 too, my current one just entered flower and is six feet. Ever train yours?
> 
> Didn't like the TGA stuff huh? Good to know. I got some vortex, jillybean and querkle in veg, hoping for some good girls.
> 
> Chitown, you was asking about the smell of my sour kush-Kinda smells like a cross of that old gatorade gum and Naomi Cambells crotch.


I didn't train the OG #18 i grew, but I wish i did. the rest of the seeds in the pack I will ALWAYS train because im' sure you get massive arms with more yield that way given how fast it grows.

Also I love TGA stuff!!! Dont misunderstand, not only is the Jack the Ripper and vortex and flav i've grown and smoked amazing potent and fun but the bugs did not attack them anywhere near as much as my other genetics outside on Kauai. So his stuff likes hawaii (and still finishes like Indicas going right into flower anytime of year outside). So if you are going to breed in hawaii I would recommend using TGA Subcool for a parent if you like it. Vortex is amazing but even tho bugs didnt like it, 2 damned caterpillers did. They didnt' eat much but made cacoons on em. but no leaves went brown from any bugs like my serious seeds white russian did (it got eaten alive). Oh yeah, bugs loved my OG #18 too, but not enough to stop it.

Have fun breeding. If you find any genetics that love our climate let me know! 

Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2010)

ASA meeting tonight from 7-9pm at waipahu, next to the library by the unemployment office downstairs, if anyone interested, come check it out.


----------



## BigBongRippa (Sep 10, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> lucky oahu growers... if theres ever a maui POTluck be sure to fill me in.


or a Big Island Smokeout.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Tardis- Yeah, bugs suck. But you should be able figure out how to keep almost all of them off your baby girls. You and I are lucky enough to be legal and have our medicine close enough to keep a good eye on them and early detection and prevention is the ticket.

What happens at an ASA meeting?


----------



## tardis (Sep 11, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Tardis- Yeah, bugs suck. But you should be able figure out how to keep almost all of them off your baby girls. You and I are lucky enough to be legal and have our medicine close enough to keep a good eye on them and early detection and prevention is the ticket.
> 
> What happens at an ASA meeting?


anyone know where I could go buy ladybugs on Kauai?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> What happens at an ASA meeting?


I'm glad you asked!......Come to the next meeting on sept. 24, friday from 7-9pm and find out


See you there or be square... waipahu next to the library in the same building as the unemployment office.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2010)

tardis said:


> anyone know where I could go buy ladybugs on Kauai?


try and see if the community college has any, I doubt it but that's the only place I could get earthworms, so it's worth a try. other than that, no more.


----------



## BigBongRippa (Sep 11, 2010)

jusrushfc said:


> cheshireplant,
> 
> I feel the same way. Its too sketchy. Off the subject but, how do i get a med card here on oahu? Does having a case of chronic shoulder pain qualify for it?


haha yes it does!!! i got my card on the big island with exactly that. old shoulder injury, starting to pain up a bit. 1/2 an hour and 150 bucks


----------



## BigBongRippa (Sep 11, 2010)

grassified said:


> can you really grow big pot trees in hawaii? I mean liek those 10 foot 1 lb yeilding monsters. Because we dont get that much sunlight in the summer being on the equator. Like 12 hours tops. Have you guys ever seen monsters like that grown in HI?


i just moved to the BI and started my first real grow this year, right now i have a sativa thats taking fucking forever but she's about 11 feet right now and hairing out nicely. my webs'll be done in about 2 weeks but i'm guessing the christmas tree's gonna need at least another month and a half


----------



## BigBongRippa (Sep 11, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> How is the rain affecting the growers in East Hawaii? Went to check the plants today and so far so good but not sure how much longer before mold and mildew occur. My area has gotten over an inch day for the last 10 days.


dude i also live in waikea uka. your post was probably from a while back but it's september now and the rain is creeping back in. i just need it to stay away for another 3 weeks so i can have a safe mold free harvest. where you stay cuz, i like check you out sometime. were neighbors after all haha


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 11, 2010)

hey boys and girl. hope the plants are filling out at this time. my plants hermied. all 3, 1 totally covered in male balls.... hopefully i can make up for this with a succesfull winter grow with some onyx from short stuff seeds and some afghan kush. onyx is auto and ive never grown ruderallis before. anyways peace love cannabis have a great day, south swell on maui today!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2010)

South swell and I'm working right now! Argghhhhh!!


----------



## 808toker (Sep 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> South swell and I'm working right now! Argghhhhh!!


 Cheeeee 2 swells in a row!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 11, 2010)

whens the next one, next wednesday right?


----------



## 808toker (Sep 11, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> whens the next one, next wednesday right?


 tuesday-wedsday


----------



## RedEye808 (Sep 11, 2010)

howzit...and now time for a lil bud porn if its fine wit u guys...
(pix taken yesterday beginning week 3 of flower)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2010)

RedEye808 said:


> howzit...and now time for a lil bud porn if its fine wit u guys...
> View attachment 1151007View attachment 1151008View attachment 1151011View attachment 1151013View attachment 1151014View attachment 1151015View attachment 1151017View attachment 1151018(pix taken yesterday beginning week 3 of flower)


looks nice dude. what strain?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep, surfed twice today,(was shitty dr.) got laid in between. Just barbqued my ass off. time to get laid again and get ready to surf again in the am............blessed


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> SO True Maligs... Glad you brought this up....
> 
> Apparently some of the bigger growers in Hawaii export their herbs to midwest.... and in turn the mexicans bring their dirt weed here to be distributed in honolulu and the rest of the islands... *Truly messed up scenario*
> 
> ...


danm that sounds horrible!! Live in Hawaii, best climate and your stuck with Mexican shit weed.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> danm that sounds horrible!! Live in Hawaii, best climate and your stuck with Mexican shit weed.


Actually the tourists in Waikiki are the only ones that get that crappy stuff..
We have the same genetics here that you have in Cali... grown in the best climate in the world all year round!
Between our tiny network of growers we have a better selection than most co-ops... 

*Here is a basic rundown of the genetics that have been mentioned in this thread that people are growing..*
(If I miss some strains my bruddas, please copy the list into your post and add to it 
New strains in addition to all the different types of Hawaiian Heritage Strains (example Kona Gold)

50 different types of Og- (just like most co-ops in LA) 
Bubba Kush
Sour Kush
Sour Diesel
Grapefruit Diesel
Princess Diesel
Master Kush
Pure Kush
Hindu Kush (lowland & highland)
Aurora
G-13
C99
Northern Lights
BlackBerry
Strawberry Cough
Mango Kush
Lemon Thai
Hazes galore!!
Ape Dawg
Hawaiian Time Warp
LA Confidential
The Truth
Purple Bubblegum
Assorted Subcool seeds 
Wally Web

No need for any pity... You wouldn't believe how good all those strains taste after being subjected to the intense Hawaiian Sun.. 
LOL you better make sure you aren't growing Mexican yourself before you pity us!


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm growing 2 miss mayhem hybrids and 3 Jack herrer. Trust me I grow strait dank!! And trust me I don't feel like having this argument so don't try and compare Cali to Hawaii. No comparison at all.


----------



## RedEye808 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks nice dude. what strain?


Mahalo Doc for da kind words...da guy I got her (seed) from told me it was sum kine of kush(as all of us kno how many different kush strains there are)...If I remember correctly he said it was lemon kush but I'm not sure being that anyone can pass off a seed as being a strain it really isn't...with that said, i have can only go by what I was told...she's jus starting her 3rd week n smells amazing da more she's packin on resin...I'm thinking it should be done in another 4-5 weeks...


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm back on the rock... Here's the update on the White Widow / Super Lemon Haze. I'm having a small algae problem. If anyone has ideas lemme know.

[youtube]WFgfxWrZG_4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Actually the tourists in Waikiki are the only ones that get that crappy stuff..
> We have the same genetics here that you have in Cali... grown in the best climate in the world all year round!
> Between our tiny network of growers we have a better selection than most co-ops...
> 
> ...


ive seen some good outdoor hawaiin weed on threads on this site


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yep, surfed twice today,(was shitty dr.) got laid in between. Just barbqued my ass off. time to get laid again and get ready to surf again in the am............blessed


hahah! ya dude, I went out after work. was small but was better than the lake we was having this past couple weeks. Imma go out today too.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahah! ya dude, I went out after work. was small but was better than the lake we was having this past couple weeks. Imma go out today too.


watch out for sharks.. dont let them follow the spam trail to you.... lololololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> I'm growing 2 miss mayhem hybrids and 3 Jack herrer. Trust me I grow strait dank!! And trust me I don't feel like having this argument so don't try and compare Cali to Hawaii. No comparison at all.


got any pictures of your 'straight dank' pal? let's see it. and who the fuck is argueing? and who the hell is comparing Ca to HI??? all sheck said was HI has the same strains as Ca and then some. anyway, let's see those pictures of dank you talking about......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got any pictures of your 'straight dank' pal? let's see it. and who the fuck is argueing? and who the hell is comparing Ca to HI??? all sheck said was HI has the same strains as Ca and then some.


and thats why i dont like most cali growers..... though some are cool has fuck....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> and thats why i dont like most cali growers..... though some are cool has fuck....


....what up boss


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ....what up boss


you know just chillin....smokin.... nice day today..... too bad some of us gotta work.... hows da good life?

got cold around here for a lil..... now back to 70's its not hawaii but itt'l do lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know just chillin....smokin.... nice day today..... too bad some of us gotta work.... hows da good life?
> 
> got cold around here for a lil..... now back to 70's its not hawaii but itt'l do lol


you lucky you got work man. It's been slow around here lately so I gotta hustle for work. life is still good though. 79 degrees here right now, with a high of 87 degrees later in the day. with a humidity of 64%. another beautiful day in hawaii


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you lucky you got work man. It's been slow around here lately so I gotta hustle for work. life is still good though. 79 degrees here, with a humidity of 64%. another beautiful day in hawaii


shit i got 2 legal jobs and hussle.... still not enough.. wish i would have went to school.... our unemployment rate is fucking high to.... hope it gets better for ya doc.... but in the mean time enjoy that weathure bro.....

i need to find a legal carrer these 2 part time jobs aitn shit.. i make much much more "gardening"


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Chek my grow journal. Not trying to diss Hawaii I've been there and loved it. I just don't like how he came off to me. You get the respect u diss out. If you understand what I'm getting at.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> Chek my grow journal. Not trying to diss Hawaii I've been there and loved it. I just don't like how he came off to me. Yoy get the respect u diss out.


 
im not big on sativas... and that plant you think is 65% indica your wrong on you got it reversed...... looks like 70% sativa.... prolly even more.... you sure your not growing mexican??? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> Chek my grow journal. Not trying to diss Hawaii I've been there and loved it. I just don't like how he came off to me. Yoy get the respect u diss out.


ya , I'll check out your journal. but I don't see how you think he came at you with disrespect. he was just telling you what was. and nowhere did I see him say HI is better than Ca.


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and who the fuck is argueing? and who the hell is comparing Ca to HI??? all sheck said was HI has the same strains as Ca and then some. anyway, let's see those pictures of dank you talking about......


Please tell me u see the irony of what u said, lmao not trying to compare but you just compared.. Wow lmfao!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> Please tell me u see the irony of what u said, lmao not trying to compare but you just compared.. Wow lmfao!!!


its gonna be ok.... cuzz happy cows produce good milk... and happy cows come from california... lolololol


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya , I'll check out your journal. but I don't see how you think he came at you with disrespect. he was just telling you what was. and nowhere did I see him say HI is better than Ca.


He asked me to check my self if I'm growing Mexican. All I did was comment on how it sucks that guy was only able to find Mexican. Not dissing in any way. I take that as disrespect.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> He asked me to check my self if I'm growing Mexican. All I did was comment on how it sucks that guy was only able to find Mexican. Not dissing in any way. I take that as disrespect.


??????? and dudes name is sheck?? we talking about sheckster!!!  .....and I took a look at your 'straight dank' .........


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> He asked me to check my self if I'm growing Mexican. All I did was comment on how it sucks that guy was only able to find Mexican. Not dissing in any way. I take that as disrespect.


not an indica my dude....


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm new to growing so I'm wrong w/e I just came here to see how things are going, not to be dissed. I can tell your a little kid by the ammount of distrespect.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> I'm new to growing so I'm wrong w/e I just came here to see how things are going, not to be dissed. I can tell your a little kid by the ammount of distrespect.


 
my man if you cant tell an indica from sativa how can i trust you know what dank is and is not??? its cool your new here... we are here to help you...


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WOW!! you not the sharpest tool in the shed, huh? show me where I 'compared'  you said you grow straight dank so I asked to see..... how is that comparing?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


You said sheek didn't try and compare but he said Hawaii has just as many strains and then some? Is this not comparing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> I'm new to growing so I'm wrong w/e I just came here to see how things are going, not to be dissed. I can tell your a little kid by the ammount of distrespect.


ya, I'm a 36 year old kid. and anyone who reads this threads is gonna tell you WTF are you talking about, kid. try reading the thread right where you came in.


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my man if you cant tell an indica from sativa how can i trust you know what dank is and is not??? its cool your new here... we are here to help you...


 Indica fat as leafs, dence buds, sativa tall, skinny leaves fluffy bud? I've been a mm patient for 4 years now. I've had every top shelf reserve in my county and a lot more. I'm just going with what the breeder told me. Dosent mean I fully beloved it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> You said sheek didn't try and compare but he said Hawaii has just as many strains and then some? Is this not comparing?


now you reaching kid. go read his post again. disrespect my ass.


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, I'm a 36 year old kid. and anyone who reads this threads is gonna tell you WTF are you talking about, kid. try reading the thread right where you came in.


 This wasn't directed to you. Mind you buisness or read forum more carefully. Any ways I'm done arguing, so what's up with everyone today?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> Indica fat as leafs, fence buds, sativa tall, skinny leaves fluffy bud? I've been a mm patient for 4 years now. I've had every top shelf reserve in my county and a lot more. I'm just going with what the breeder told me.


with the amount of hybridization these days you cant go by leave size..... you gotta go by the whole package... leaves, color, growth profile... bud structure... type of high..... and just cuzz you think you got a real deal strain thats so much % indica or sativa you gotta keep in mind there are pheno variations... that will be more indica, or more sativa, grow look and smell diffrent, with diffrent amounts of thc, and cannaboids along with many other possible terpens that we dont even know about or havent studied.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

here is some 'mexican' purple haze I'm smoking right now







and here is some 'mexican' that we grow here.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here is some mexican purple haze I'm smoking right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha thats that young zacatecas purple........... or how they call it in there native soil.... senior barrrrrrrrrrrrney.... viva la mota quey!!!

thats some real ass mexican weed.... look at this pisa tending his crops... orralay quey calbrone...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> Mind you buisness or read forum more carefully.


talk about irony......


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> with the amount of hybridization these days you cant go by leave size..... you gotta go by the whole package... leaves, color, growth profile... bud structure... type of high..... and just cuzz you think you got a real deal strain thats so much % indica or sativa you gotta keep in mind there are pheno variations... that will be more indica, or more sativa, grow look and smell diffrent, with diffrent amounts of thc, and cannaboids along with many other possible terpens that we dont even know about or havent studied.........


Ok thanks bro. That's why I came on this forum. To learn not to be dissed. Thanks. So what do you think of it? Mexican weed? Lol would you say 50 50 sativa indica. It does have dence bud which made me believe it's indica dominent. But i see what u mean, it does look alot like sativa.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> Ok thanks bro. That's why I came on this forum. To learn not to be dissed. Thanks. So what do you think of it? Mexican weed? Lol would you say 50 50 sativa indica. It does have dence bud which made me believe it's indica dominent. But i see what u mean, it does look alot like sativa.


i beleave its a sativa leaning hybrid... like 70/30 sativa dom..... ive had dense ass buds that produce total head high..... if you want some good short stocky indicas look into bubba kush pre 98 if you can find it... katsu cut (bubba kush)is also great indica.... masterkush also.... afghani number one has well... those are true indicas...


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> talk about irony......


Dude google the defenition of irony. This is not irony.. any ways I'm done arguing with you. Either type to encourage and teach or don't type at all.


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i beleave its a sativa leaning hybrid... like 70/30 sativa dom..... ive had dense ass buds that produce total head high..... if you want some good short stocky indicas look into bubba kush pre 98 if you can find it... katsu cut (bubba kush)is also great indica.... masterkush also.... afghani number one has well... those are true indicas...


 For sure bro thanks for the help. I agree I love kushes!! Unbelivable taste! I'm smoking some lavender bubbha right now.. So bomb  I'm gunna grow some indicas when this grow is over. Thinking about a local strain called tangerine og. Taste super citrusy with a kick of kush flavor.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why don't you just shut the fuck up. if you don't understand that, google it


 
hahahahahahahaha theres no denying that this aint dank though.. im jizzing on bag appeal alone.. hope it smokes has good it looks


----------



## 808toker (Sep 12, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> I'm growing 2 miss mayhem hybrids and 3 Jack herrer. Trust me I grow strait dank!! And trust me I don't feel like having this argument so don't try and compare Cali to Hawaii. No comparison at all.


 yeah cali doesent compare to hawaii in the least....


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 12, 2010)

i think i see a local UFC bout in the making...LoL


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

STOP FIGHTING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry!! My bad .


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 12, 2010)

yo dr G , finally get some pics for ya...kinda small , but growin good.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been trained specially for these situations.... 

*"Everyone stop fighting and blaze one."*

Cali dude.. Thanks for the input, but you gotta realize the majority of people that are subscribed to this thread don't like someone coming in here talking craziness. Just be nice and respect.

Dr. Your bud porn makes me jealous all the time.


After reading that.. Blaze one again.

---BREAK---

Now. The real question I had was... ALGAE on hydronton. Its not too bad, but I wanna take care of it before it invades everything worse.

See the latest video on my Ytube, and plz comment. 

[youtube]WFgfxWrZG_4[/youtube]


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 12, 2010)

Ohh.. comment, and blaze one again. 

-Mahalo


----------



## kawai9 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sup guys. Just putting up some Kona grown og kush and 1 sour diesel X bubba. Both from reserva privada . 1st 7 r some OG. the other r sour kush. Hope all your grows are going great. Ahui hou


----------



## kawai9 (Sep 12, 2010)

Never mind it didnt come out in that order, sour kush is 3, 5 and 8 Mahalo


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking Good Kawai~!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry about the argument... 
It seemed so obvious that I just watched and didn't jump in because I thought this guy was just trolling: 
he has only been around since Aug 2010
He quoted a post from page 101 (We are on *page 417 *now)
The post he quoted was about 18 months old... 

In the 300+ pages since my post there have been hundreds of great examples of some kine Hawaiian-grown ganja.. 
Even if my original post was a semi-accurate assessment at the time, the last 18 months on this thread have certainly shown a change in that trend...
417 pages of thread and my post gets picked for troll fodder!! I call foul!!!!!!!

Hey Fdd--- can we get a sticky!!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 12, 2010)

Aloha Everyone 

Sorry its been a while since I have had a min to get on here and talk story, Some cool news I want to share with everyone: 

1- http://www.cannabizu.com is in town and hosting an event at the convention center next Saturday, I have sponsored this event with south shore glass and a few other so if your not doing much come down on Saturday from 9am to 5pm for a great time. there will be all kinds of raffle prizes and Free give prizes!!!!! There will also be guest speakers talking about the Laws, how to grow and cooking. Check out there website for more info... Anyone wanting to attend this event can buy a ticket at the shop and we will buy your second ticket for a friend, patient or care giver!!! 2 for $50 for the event!! 


2- ASA http://www.safeaccessnow.org/ There is a new group of like mined people getting together to help Hawaii change the Medical Marijuana Laws in Hawaii. Come to our bi-monthly meeting at the wiaphu civic center check out OahuASA facebook for a date!!

Hope to see all of you at these events they should be fun and make change possible for the future!!!!! 


Aloha HK


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 12, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1152139View attachment 1152138View attachment 1152137yo dr G , finally get some pics for ya...kinda small , but growin good.


hey doc , im just posting this repeat again , you may have seen it, but imma takin that chance....check it out ...im gunna transplant to some good size holes tomorrow..do you think its a good idea...like will they survive? ....yo folks know im knew here and have some crazy questions fro time to time...sohow bout some props?
thanks man , makaha pepper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> hey doc , im just posting this repeat again , you may have seen it, but imma takin that chance....check it out ...im gunna transplant to some good size holes tomorrow..do you think its a good idea...like will they survive? ....yo folks know im knew here and have some crazy questions fro time to time...sohow bout some props?
> thanks man , makaha pepper


 ya you can transplant them, they will survive. I wouldn't bother transplanting the one in the first pic though. is that an auto?.....and everytime I see your username I always think of my favorite band.

[youtube]Uwk8DNzD6P0[/youtube]


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 12, 2010)

ok ,,, k cool....yamma do em up tomorrow nite ....good moon phase as well. Yep ...its an auto flower ...you nailed it....(i;ll try anythang once) lol...but thats my last auto.
dude ....i agreee man ..pepper is the shit.



i mite write here...i was bad ass framer from northern california, till i took that fall, now im gettin off all the meds...lookin for sometin clean to kill my pain.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks.


you know why my avatar is like this??? cuzz i didnt change it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know why my avatar is like this??? cuzz i didnt change it?



maybe a MOD did it.


----------



## tardis (Sep 13, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> *Here is a basic rundown of the genetics that have been mentioned in this thread that people are growing..*
> (If I miss some strains my bruddas, please copy the list into your post and add to it
> New strains in addition to all the different types of Hawaiian Heritage Strains (example Kona Gold)
> 
> ...


What a beautiful beautiful list of strains!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 13, 2010)

tardis said:


> What a beautiful beautiful list of strains!


 wonderful selections...simply wonderful !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

hey gang. went with kkday to the garden of eden. didn't get to snap much pics but I did get a few. enjoy......


.....and no, I am not kneeling, LOL! these pictures are at eye level....


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy shit G. Some major green you got goin' there. Props to you and K. Setting the bar for all 808 gorilla growers. Keep it up. 

Btw if dat guy keep giving you shit, no worry, got your back lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

Hahahaha! Thanks brah. lol!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 15, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> He asked me to check my self if I'm growing Mexican. All I did was comment on how it sucks that guy was only able to find Mexican. Not dissing in any way. I take that as disrespect.


why all the Bruhaha here? Last thing we need here is a pissing contest amongst ourselves,right? Listen, Hawaii for the most part would be no different than California had it not for the feds waging a 34 yrs + drug war against cannabis growing here in Hawaii. After 'Operation Greenharvest' was determined to run yearly, there a mass exodus to Cali from Big Island & Maui growers. As the feds tightened up seizure laws ,even more growers moved west to Cali.

I will continue, gotta take my boys to school. Not to change the Subject, but I got my kids in the best schools in the entire state,!!! So when I get back I will explain more to you.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 15, 2010)

Great pics Doc!! High quality photos like this give a better representation of what we are doing here!---- All our brethren need to start putting out the high quality pics, otherwise your growing efforts aren't done any justice!!!
Nice work KKday!! The girls are looking sexy~


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 15, 2010)

Bj Penn vs Matt Hughes 3! Cannot wait..


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 15, 2010)

Help !!!!!!!!!1

So im in New Zealand and the season coming up !!! Longest day December 22 !

when do i plant ???? start indoors ???? i would prefer outdoor all the way !! light cycle outdoors is at logest day 15/9 light ???

thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

I would think for you, sept-oct would be a good time to start getting a grow ready for outdoors. You could start a little later than that though. If you put anything out any earlier than that, I would assume they'd go straight into flowering


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 15, 2010)

Typically you want to start 40-60 days before your longest photoperiod (For you it's Dec 22, for us it's June 21) depending on your strain (sativas can start later)
For you anytime from Oct 15 to Nov 15... Lucky for you the Full moon is around Oct 23.... Start your seeds on the lunar cycle at that date.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 15, 2010)

im away from 12 october till the end of the month so start early november. on light cycle outdoors ???? that gives 1.5 months veg time till december 22 them the days get shorter and they start to bud !!????????????????????

does Pineapple express like subcools super soil !!!!!!! do indicas eat more than sativas??


Cheers


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 15, 2010)

shall i grow some sativas then, do sativas eat much more than indicas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya. Sativas would be a good choice for your location. You can do indicas too though they won't get as big. what's the weather like in June there? Still warm and sunny?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 15, 2010)

weather starts getting bad late jully - august !!!! sunny mostly every day from early nov to june !!! we get rain chrismas and now and then. Uknow !! we 45 degree latitude south.

so do indacas or sativas sout this loacation and do they like subs fert rich super soil ??? and what strains do you sugest !!????

i want fat busshy plants, im happy with 2 - 3 Oz a plant anything more would be great !!!

cheers guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

You should do both, indica and sativa. As far as the nutes, Every strain varies as far as tolerance/threshold. I'm sure subcools supersoil would be fine.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 15, 2010)

cheers mate any seed sugestions


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

If you can get a headstart by starting them indoors than taking them outside when season is in fullswing, you'd be in topshape.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> cheers mate any seed sugestions


I like anything haze, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 15, 2010)

any seed sugestions


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 15, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> why all the Bruhaha here? Last thing we need here is a pissing contest amongst ourselves,right? Listen, Hawaii for the most part would be no different than California had it not for the feds waging a 34 yrs + drug war against cannabis growing here in Hawaii. After 'Operation Greenharvest' was determined to run yearly, there a mass exodus to Cali from Big Island & Maui growers. As the feds tightened up seizure laws ,even more growers moved west to Cali.
> 
> I will continue, gotta take my boys to school. Not to change the Subject, but I got my kids in the best schools in the entire state,!!! So when I get back I will explain more to you.


Must be a long commute to school LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Must be a long commute to school LOL


LOL!! that was funny


----------



## yoji0420 (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/103016584.html


----------



## tardis (Sep 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey gang. went with kkday to the garden of eden. didn't get to snap much pics but I did get a few. enjoy......
> 
> 
> .....and no, I am not kneeling, LOL! these pictures are at eye level....


those pics are insane Dr!!! Great work beautiful!


----------



## tardis (Sep 16, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> any seed sugestions


depends on your taste and whats important to you and what your environment is like. Does it get cold? are there lots of insects outdoor? whats the best strain you ever smoked? you after yield or potency? etc etc


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

tardis said:


> depends on your taste and whats important to you and what your environment is like. Does it get cold? are there lots of insects outdoor? whats the best strain you ever smoked? you after yield or potency? etc etc


hey, the average temps over night in summer is about 12 degrees Celsius, in day av temps 19-20 celcius, no no insects apart from these little 1ns that have like white furr and them but they dont harm the plants, our biggest threat is cops, rabbits and possums !!!lol but if you have a cage around them they sweet !!!!?? 50/50 yield/potency more on the yield side !! but saying that i dont really want huge plants, just short fat 1ns !! youknow ';

thanks


----------



## stoneyburd (Sep 16, 2010)

aww yeah check out the page count on this thread....420!!! haha pau hana and time to get lifted!


----------



## tardis (Sep 16, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> aww yeah check out the page count on this thread....420!!! haha pau hana and time to get lifted!


Happy Page 420!


----------



## yoji0420 (Sep 16, 2010)

haha 420 page cheehee just leaving my mark


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

ahaha just relized that !!!!! happy 420 !! plus subbed !!!

any one gona answer to my last post


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 16, 2010)

i jus hit this 420 wuzzzzzzzzzzzup ! 420 baby ...take a toke for scheck and DR G ! ...and maybe pass the doooob to that guy who went to drop his kids off at school yesterday ...wuzzzzzzup ! pepper sez pass the dooooob man.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 16, 2010)

Rtoke... you need to give your temps in Fahrenheit as we are still using the old standards in the states  As a scientist I am familiar with Celsius but most of my colleagues here on RIU are probably not! Show us some pics of your "tea"

pepperbelly... I can't find any papers... so I will use the good ol chalice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Rtoke... you need to give your temps in Fahrenheit as we are still using the old standards in the states  As a scientist I am familiar with Celsius but most of my colleagues here on RIU are probably not! Show us some pics of your "tea"
> 
> pepperbelly... I can't find any papers... so I will use the good ol chalice


yup!! I'm more famiiar with fahrenheit, even though I can barely spell it!  LOL


 hitting da bong for all


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

up to 75 ferienhight, and some days 79 ferienhight, and av temps over night 57 farienhight - cant spell it lol !!

and what tea ??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> As a scientist I am familiar with Celsius but most of my colleagues here on RIU are probably not! Show us some pics of your "tea"





Rtoke said:


> up to 75 ferienhight, and some days 79 ferienhight, and av temps over night 57 farienhight - cant spell it lol !!
> 
> and what tea ??


I was thinking the same thing, lol. maybe "tea" is codename for what scientists call "the herb". hahahah


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

oh you want herb !!! it ant season yet mate, thats why im asking when to plant !!!!!! lol and just finished an OZ yesterday so, no pics !!

so when do i plant to have fat plants !!!! wil grow 12/12 from seed but longest day is december 22, ideal planting time early nov !!!! light time then is 14/10 

well trial and error !!! we can only hope this ^^^^^^^^^^^ is the right time to plant


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> oh you want herb !!! it ant season yet mate, thats why im asking when to plant !!!!!! lol and just finished an OZ yesterday so, no pics !!
> 
> so when do i plant to have fat plants !!!! wil grow 12/12 from seed but longest day is december 22, ideal planting time early nov !!!! light time then is 14/10
> 
> well trial and error !!! we can only hope this ^^^^^^^^^^^ is the right time to plant


hey dude, when you start, make sure you give us some updates. and sounds like you got the plan down, november sounds like a great time to plant. do you have an idea on what strains you gonna get?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

duno yet 50/50 indica sativa !!?????????

is it ohk to plant strait under outdoor light conditions ( 14/10 light then days get longet till 15/9 light then they start getting shorter till june 21 at 9/15 !!!

is it ohk, will they grow big


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> duno yet 50/50 indica sativa !!?????????
> 
> is it ohk to plant strait under outdoor light conditions ( 14/10 light then days get longet till 15/9 light then they start getting shorter till june 21 at 9/15 !!!
> 
> is it ohk, will they grow big


ya, it's ok to do that. they will get good size. if you dont want the hieght, you can do some LST or supercrop training. but size of plant is strain dependant too.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh... When I was traveling through NZ about 20 years ago.. South island... 
we would go to bars/pubs and asked the local folk for some ganja.. they would scratch their heads in bewilderment when I asked for ganja, pot, weed.. (i was young and uncultured  )
When I did the universal sign language of acting like I was hitting a joint and then squinting my eyes, the guys would say... Oh...you mean Tea... and we would score some smoke...
Next time we befriended some fellow drinkers at a pub, we said we were looking for some smoke, some tea.. Guy called his buddy who came to the pub... 

LOL I guess the world keeps changing without letting me know..


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

hahahahahah, ohk. so will i get bushy plants under that light cycle outdoors if i top them ect...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Oh... When I was traveling through NZ about 20 years ago.. South island...
> we would go to bars/pubs and asked the local folk for some ganja.. they would scratch their heads in bewilderment when I asked for ganja, pot, weed.. (i was young and uncultured  )
> When I did the universal sign language of acting like I was hitting a joint and then squinting my eyes, the guys would say... Oh...you mean Tea... and we would score some smoke...
> Next time we befriended some fellow drinkers at a pub, we said we were looking for some smoke, some tea.. Guy called his buddy who came to the pub...
> ...


hahah! funny story. we would call it coffee. lol!! that was our codeword


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

hahaha havnt herd of these sayings. i call it weed, pot, ganja, dank, mary jane ect... havnt herd of coffie or tea !!! NZ is strait up with the names like you ask some one got weed they will give you weed if you ask for coffie or tea they would say " with milk, any sugars with that" hahahahahah lololol i love the coffie.

imagine weed in a coffie plunger ! mmm


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 16, 2010)

FYI guys, attitude is carrying cali connect seeds now.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

can some one plese suggest a good outdoor strain that is cheap and comes in 5 fem seeds !!! lol

i will give you.... wait for it ....... wait for it....... R.E.P !!! lol


----------



## 808toker (Sep 16, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> can some one plese suggest a good outdoor strain that is cheap and comes in 5 fem seeds !!! lol
> 
> i will give you.... wait for it ....... wait for it....... R.E.P !!! lol


 kaya gold! from nirvana....but i never grew it myself it just looks interesting


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> can some one plese suggest a good outdoor strain that is cheap and comes in 5 fem seeds !!! lol
> 
> i will give you.... wait for it ....... wait for it....... R.E.P !!! lol


take a look at seeds from barneys farm. they got a good selection of some feminized seeds. they aint cheap though, lol. or try and ask sheck, he probably has a few gems that he could recommend. punabud been growing outdoors forever too. he would be another to ask.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

wooooohhhh who gave me 100 rep points !!!! god you haiwians are good dudes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> take a look at seeds from barneys farm. they got a good selection of some feminized seeds. they aint cheap though, lol. or try and ask sheck, he probably has a few gems that he could recommend. punabud been growing outdoors forever too. he would be another to ask.


who he ??? give me a link


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

OHK you Hawaiians !!! SEEDS FROM ATTITUDE

suggest to me ANY 5 FEM seeds and ANY 2 Reg seeds so if i get a male i can polinate the fem and get some seeds !!!!!

ANY 5 FEM SEEDS AND AND 2 REG SEEDS FROM ATTITUDE !!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE !

plus rep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> wooooohhhh who gave me 100 rep points !!!! god you haiwians are good dudes !!!!!!!!!


hahahaha!


Rtoke said:


> who he ??? give me a link


here's your link. alot of people order from attitude. I have ordered from them also with no problems..

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-lsd-feminized/prod_1159.html


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

how do you give out more rep points


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

Barneys Farm LSD Feminized im buying that lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> how do you give out more rep points


you can't. there is a certain limit on rep you can give at any given time. also the more "blocks" you have below your username, the more rep power you can give


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

Barneys Farm LSD Feminized  i want this shit ^^^ 

but more rep poins you get more bars you get. and how come you are online then ofline then online ect....... every second


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

holy shit that 100 rep points you gave me made me a pot head and 2 bars !!!!!

look how many post ive done !!!!! happy 420 posts


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> Barneys Farm LSD Feminized  i want this shit ^^^
> 
> but more rep poins you get more bars you get. and how come you are online then ofline then online ect....... every second


hahaha! if you go to settings, you can make it so that it looks like you are always offline. "invisible mode" I'm a shy guy so I like to hide my activity. lol


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

dude just done.. wait for it lol 420 posts. happy 420 posts !!!

uhhh now 421


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I started a new journal. Check it out & sub



*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/366645-3rd-grow-white-widow-super.html*


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

what ideal pot size for outdoors if grownd is shit and cant plant in grownd ???????

what bout pineapple express, ill try grow some of that hahah


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 17, 2010)

Something about the size of a 5-gallon bucket is a good place to start.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

cheers it just seems 5 gallon ant enoughf !!????? ^^^^^^ tell me hawaiians how you folk do it in pots


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> cheers it just seems 5 gallon ant enoughf !!????? ^^^^^^ tell me hawaiians how you folk do it in pots


5 gallons is plenty in hawaii....... keep in mind you guys never get more then is it 13 hours of sunlight a day....... so most indicas, and indica doms are not gonna veg that big and yield soo much... but in a 5 gall. they should be all love.... if your worried about that soo much grow in the ground.. and if your worried about having to move shit around use 5 gall. grow bags.. there easier to move


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

grow bag ?? link please !!!!

i live in NZ 15/9 light on longest day 9/15 light shortest day !!!

do all you haiwaians grow outdoors from seed or clone ?? non of this start indoors bull shit


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 17, 2010)

We do it every which way, seed, clone, whatever. Lots of people do start them indoors then put them out to flower. I do.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

but do you start outdoors and end outdoors ?? ohhhhhh


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 17, 2010)

Of course, depending on the strain and time of year. Some strains are better to start indoors so you can get them bigger.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Of course, depending on the strain and time of year. Some strains are better to start indoors so you can get them bigger.


such has indicas, who are super sensitive to photperiod and will bloom under 14 hours of light or less


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> such has indicas, who are super sensitive to photperiod and will bloom under 14 hours of light or less


so if i wanted to start outdoors and finish outdoors i need a sativa so it will flower at 12/12 and will be huge ???


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

OHK does any one know a awesome strain that i can put in a 7 gallon pot !!! that you cant fuck up !!! purple strain ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????? an um fuck up able purp strain


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

Any one
...Bump..

any purp outdoor strain that comes in 10 reg


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

hi all hawaiians i thought since im from New Zealand i will grow some new zealand genetics !!! welll derrrrr they gona grow nice in NZ cause there from NZ - how did i not think of that !!! check out white island from kiwi seeds, Mt cook from kiwi seeds and ill through in 1 more purple pine berry from secrete velley seeds !!!!

will keep you guys updated and will start a new thread under outdoor growing !!so watch out !!!

Peace, kepping it 420 and organic lol


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe try some querkle. Might not always be purple but I'm sure the smoke will make up for the lack of purpleness.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 17, 2010)

Nevermind. Looks like you got it figured out. Will be looking out for your thread. Good luck!


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

um yea not quite, hahaha just found more nice strains !!!

so i will apsolutelly and definantly be doin 1 fem pineapple express - fk yeah got that sorted


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 18, 2010)

Where did you find pineapple express?
I'm getting quite the assortment of fruit flavored ganja in my collection 
*Sonic Fly*- Ultimate _ripe pineapple_ smell from Mosca's C99
*Strawberry Cough x The White*- Kyle Kushman's version that smells of strawberry haze with an indica kick
*Ape Dawg*- Grape flavor from the grapiest of purples;Purple Ape..... with a definite chem slam from the Chemdawg 2008
*Grapefruit Diesel*- Tunda gifted me this one, mahalo... smells and tastes exactly like pink grapefruit... very potent~!!!

Couple weeks ago I hit the Grapefruit Diesel with some Strawberry Cough pollen (regular).. Anticipating some sick phenotypes from that union.... 
I'll put up some pics of the Grapefruit D soon..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Where did you find pineapple express?


it's from G13 Labs Sheck...


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 18, 2010)

if sheck goes into business, i'd be his first paying customer...im gettin bogus seeds online.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 18, 2010)

hey dudes i have settled on tga strains cause they are simply fkin mint !!!! lol

you get a 30' bush with this shit


Agent orange x2 Reg seeds

Chernobyl x2 Reg seeds

Pandora's box x2 Reg seeds

The third dimension (3D) x2 Reg seeds

Vortex x1 Reg seeds

The flav x1 Reg seeds

and of course 1 x Fem pineapple express lol !!!

^^^^^^^^I feel like a kid in a candy store !!!!! I couldn't choose and i didn't only want 1 of each so...
Hoping for some good females but some nice males to make a cross and to have seeds for the years to come !

peace


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang Sheck, those flavors sound unreal! Ape dawg sounds like my dream strain. I'm looking for a good piney one, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 19, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Dang Sheck, those flavors sound unreal! Ape dawg sounds like my dream strain. I'm looking for a good piney one, anyone have any suggestions?


Purple pineberry !!!!! from attitude seeds


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 19, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> but do you start outdoors and end outdoors ?? ohhhhhh


rtoke, many of us did just that for years. But having your keikis pounded constantly by the outdoor elements ,bugs,winds,rains et.,etc. I'd wage that everybody here probably use to do their starters outside at one time or another. Doing your keikis inside is just akamai if you ask me.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 19, 2010)

*Surfdout* the only thing that comes to mind is "Fallbrook"... very piney......... grown in San Diego area... 
Also have you tried Durban Poison??? I'm going to be in Amsterdam in February so I'll try to grab some Durban beans from a old friend...

*Rtoke*- Have you grown the pineberry yourself ? You keep suggesting strains, I certainly hope that you have grown what you are recommending and not just naming seeds that sound good to you... example Subcool seeds... You won't find any of those strains in the higher end medical dispensaries in California..


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 19, 2010)

I think Any marijuana has a medical qualities weather it makes you sleep better, gets you over depression ! and i dont live in Cali just letting you know !. I picked out subs seeds cause all of those strains are what quality i would like in weed, and the suit what im looking for !! I trust subs seeds cause he has put 30-40 years into making them what they are !

^^^^ just what i like and my opinion !!

peace


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 19, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> 40 years of pollen chucking and testing, right?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 19, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> 40 years of pollen chucking and testing, right?


^^^^^ wrong !!!!!!!

growing for 40 years, crossing strains, back crossing generations, lab testing ect....


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 19, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> ^^^^^ wrong !!!!!!!
> 
> growing for 40 years, crossing strains, back crossing generations, lab testing ect....


Then you should trust Reeferman for the same reason...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 19, 2010)

puna, your avatar cracks me up so much. i seriously have watched it play over and over like 200 times hahaha. and a plant about 2 weeks from harvest has secumb to a disease and i chopped all the branches that look worse than the rest of the plant, giving the rest of the plant more time to fill out before she comes down. pics later today


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 19, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> puna, your avatar cracks me up so much. i seriously have watched it play over and over like 200 times hahaha.


 I wanna smoke what you are smoking  Share brah!


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 19, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Then you should trust Reeferman for the same reason...


never said i didnt !!!!! and one day i will try his seeds


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 19, 2010)

alright everyone. heres my grow over this season. an over all fail. i got these seeds from a hermie, big mistake there, and produced 3 large hermaphroditic plants, waisting my growing space/time. heres the pictures anyways, please enjoy.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 19, 2010)

dude mint grow bro!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> alright everyone. heres my grow over this season. an over all fail. i got these seeds from a hermie, big mistake there, and produced 3 large hermaphroditic plants, waisting my growing space/time. heres the pictures anyways, please enjoy.


it's to bad it hermied dude. still looks like a nice grow though. nice colas.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 20, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> alright everyone. heres my grow over this season. an over all fail. i got these seeds from a hermie, big mistake there, and produced 3 large hermaphroditic plants, waisting my growing space/time. heres the pictures anyways, please enjoy.


Man. That sucks. Looks like a nice field of green.

@Doc - Is that a new avatar? You swapped out the Baby J avatar!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya, gotta switch it up every now and again. Figure I'd run the "people's champ" for a little


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 20, 2010)

anyone order from bcbuddepot.com?... i ordered 200 lowryder feminized auto flower seeds germinated 5 outdoors in nalo and got around 5oz. total... the light cycle don't matter it finishes in about 3-4 months from seed


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> anyone order from bcbuddepot.com?... i ordered 200 lowryder feminized auto flower seeds germinated 5 outdoors in nalo and got around 5oz. total... the light cycle don't matter it finishes in about 3-4 months from seed


what 200 seeds ????????? that would cost you $700 pounds ??!!!!!!!!

or was it 20 seeds


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 20, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> what 200 seeds ????????? that would cost you $700 pounds ??!!!!!!!!
> 
> or was it 20 seeds


lol i meant 20 seeds


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

ohh gezz i was gona say man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm confused now. Your original post before the edit said you purchased 200 seeds, planted 50, and had a yield of 3lbs....


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 20, 2010)

theres grow seasons in hawaii? i figured you could grow year round out that way?


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 20, 2010)

or atleast have a plant veg outside as long as you want.


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm confused now. Your original post before the edit said you purchased 200 seeds, planted 50, and had a yield of 3lbs....


idk why my keyboard kept pressing "0" its supposed to read purchased 20 and planted 5 don't know where da hell you got a 3lb yield off a dwarf hybrid on 5 plants... i got a lil over a oz per plant


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> idk why my keyboard kept pressing "0" its supposed to read purchased 20 and planted 5 don't know where da hell you got a 3lb yield off a dwarf hybrid on 5 plants... i got a lil over a oz per plant


Don't know where I got 3 lbs??? Well I got it off your original post.


----------



## kkday (Sep 20, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> anyone order from bcbuddepot.com?... i ordered 200 lowryder feminized auto flower seeds germinated 5 outdoors in nalo and got around 5oz. total... the light cycle don't matter it finishes in about 3-4 months from seed


I beg to differ, light cycle plays a key factor in yield. Bigger plants bigger yield, more light= more growth=more yield.


Side note, a zip off a auto flower? Is this grown outdoors entirely? Sounds like the people I know are doing in wrong. I haven't heard of more then a half each plant.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 20, 2010)

Well fellas I'm in Cali and growing indoor 3 plants and gonna get a pound from one plant

View attachment 1168138View attachment 1168139View attachment 1168140



Blue Dream, Grand Daddy and Purple Kush under 1000 watt light hoping too yield big

Indoor monster plant

What do you use for your grow?

Do you think I'll get a pound off 1 plant?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> Well fellas I'm in Cali and growing indoor 3 plants and gonna get a pound from one plant
> 
> View attachment 1168138View attachment 1168139View attachment 1168140
> 
> ...


lol good luck trynja get a pound a plant indoors with one 1k light bro


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol good luck trynja get a pound a plant indoors with one 1k light bro


I have gotten 9 oz off the same strain half it's size plus I have 5 more weeks to go


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 20, 2010)

kkday said:


> I beg to differ, light cycle plays a key factor in yield. Bigger plants bigger yield, more light= more growth=more yield.
> 
> 
> Side note, a zip off a auto flower? Is this grown outdoors entirely? Sounds like the people I know are doing in wrong. I haven't heard of more then a half each plant.


I can't imagine anyone arguing your first point... 
I would agree that the normal autoflower yields are about 12-18g depending on the particular dominant strain... 
what I really wonder about is that he said it will take 3-4 months from seed to flower..


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I can't imagine anyone arguing your first point...
> I would agree that the normal autoflower yields are about 12-18g depending on the particular dominant strain...
> what I really wonder about is that he said it will take 3-4 months from seed to flower..


read this thread would ya !!!!! every plant you see in it is a autoflower ( super auto flower by flash seeds ), grown outdoors in UK, 6 foot + hight !!!!

every one needs to read this if they say autos are shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!
LINK CLICK HERE


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 20, 2010)

most indicas auto in hawaii, most people here have a problem with plants flowering too early. that plant was grown outdoor in the UK, what the HECK does that have to do with hawaii nei? 

we need to source whatever this dudes smokin


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> most indicas auto in hawaii, most people here have a problem with plants flowering too early. that plant was grown outdoor in the UK, what the HECK does that have to do with hawaii nei?
> 
> we need to source whatever this dudes smokin


im smoking auto flower lol !!!!

they saying autos are shit and yield small, 

hawiian weather is so much better than uk weather so these autos in UK would be half the size as autos in hawaii !!!

and just showing you that autos yield big eaven in shit UK weather !!!

sweet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Hawaiian weather is beautiful, no doubt. But pretty weather does not equal big yields. Autos do real shitty in hi


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hawaiian weather is beautiful, no doubt. But pretty weather does not equal big yields. Autos do real shitty in hi


but they would do even shitter in damp UK weather !! am i not right !!


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 20, 2010)

Going to the Dam next year Sheck? Right on, heard they got some good auto-flowers over there! LOL


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 20, 2010)

subject is heading my way , i git some new pics of the outside auto's i have growin ....they are 9 weeks from seed today , But 
dont hold your breath bcuz i may at most get 1/8 and 1/4 off each plant respectively.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> subject is heading my way , i git some new pics of the outside auto's i have growin ....they are 9 weeks from seed today , But
> dont hold your breath bcuz i may at most get 1/8 and 1/4 off each plant respectively.


were the pics dude ??? i wana see !!

cheers


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 20, 2010)

The latest-non autos


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

thats sweet for autos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> but they would do even shitter in damp UK weather !! am i not right !!


maybe you are, I wouldn't know. never grew in the UK let alone visited there before. but I do know autos dont yeild outdoors here. and randomkindness is right, put an indica outdoors, it's basically an auto here.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

oh, so thats why you allways grow sativas lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 20, 2010)

In the UK during summer the days are very long(up to 18hrs in the Shetlands), perfect for autos.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> oh, so thats why you allways grow sativas lol


no, I grow everything but auto. check out my journal and start from page one. post when you are done reading, I'll say in about a month you should reach the end if you start now. have fun!!


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no, I grow everything but auto. check out my journal and start from page one. post when you are done reading, I'll say in about a month you should reach the end if you start now. have fun!!


i said thats why you grow sativas !!!!!!!! i didnt mention autos


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> i said thats why you grow sativas !!!!!!!! i didnt mention autos


I grow indicas too!!!!!!!! lol

almost forgot, orchids too check out my journal! lol


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

yea i read it a wile ago lol !!! ill read it again !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> yea i read it a wile ago lol !!! ill read it again !!


thanks!! I appreciate it. lol


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks!! I appreciate it. lol


Give me some rep lol !!! hahahahah i dont think you can tho cause you allready gave me some lol


----------



## kkday (Sep 20, 2010)

You said "always grow". My question is have you ever grew rtoke? Sounds like not. 


And cali dude trying for the 1lb. A plant, good luck! Hope you get it if you don't it will be damn close but this is a outdoor thread so throw up a link or somthing then bounce because where not into over priced street lights. Unless you wanna talk outdoors.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

yes i have 30 plants last year, didnt know when season was so i fucked it up a bit, but every outdoor grow tells me to start indoors for first 2 weeks then take them outdoors ??? what you think ?/

^^^^ and i am talking outdoors

Cheers mate


----------



## kkday (Sep 21, 2010)

Read my post good that last part wasent ment for you. Unless your from Cali and trying to yield a lb indoors off 1 plant. 


So what did you learn from your first grow??? What can you do different to improve it?? Some things work for some and not for others. Germinating outdoors worked for me well 12 years ago, now it's just easier to get um atleast 6" before I put um out.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 21, 2010)

you wanted to plant 30 plants and you dont know your seasons? cheers to you my friend haha and they never said learning wasnt easy. and im pretty glad actually that this topic has come to autos. I just purchased some "onyx" autoflower (af) seeds from short stuff seeds and expect them the end of this week. i thought it would be a good idea to put these indoors for 3-4 weeks then greenhouse them outdoors to make room for more seeds. im thinking im going to breed these seeds with the free ufo seed they give me and see what kind of results will happen. ive only crossed 2 strains before so this is kind of exciting.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry didnt read it properly

From first grow, what not to do: do not plant outdoors unless you have protection around the plants cause they will get eaten, dont wave at police helicopters that fly fast, dont use crap soil, spend money dont skimp in products " you only get out what you put in " !!!
From seed to harvest outdoors - my plants started of slow but then grew fast but streached !!!

so is it better to start seedlings indoors for 2 weeks then outdoors they go ??


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 21, 2010)

Get um KKDAY!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 21, 2010)

Aloha Guys I just wanted to put my 2 cents in on this whole Auto thing. I use Auto's for in my veg room (18hrs light) becuse they flower in any light, so i use them for some personal tokes. i get about an once per plant and get buy when all thats growing is braches and leaves. I would never grow them for any other reason other then that they come in handy for me but the cost is crazy if you grow with them as a whole crop. 

Aloha HK


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol @ over priced street lights.


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 21, 2010)

are we getting trolled?


----------



## kkday (Sep 21, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> sorry didnt read it properly
> 
> From first grow, what not to do: do not plant outdoors unless you have protection around the plants cause they will get eaten, dont wave at police helicopters that fly fast, dont use crap soil, spend money dont skimp in products " you only get out what you put in " !!!
> From seed to harvest outdoors - my plants started of slow but then grew fast but streached !!!
> ...


Sounds like you got a plan. Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Guys I just wanted to put my 2 cents in on this whole Auto thing. I use Auto's for in my veg room (18hrs light) becuse they flower in any light, so i use them for some personal tokes. i get about an once per plant and get buy when all thats growing is braches and leaves. I would never grow them for any other reason other then that they come in handy for me but the cost is crazy if you grow with them as a whole crop.
> 
> Aloha HK


hey what up hawaiian kind. that's awesome that you get an ounce but we are really talking about growing them outdoors from start to finish, this is an outdoor thread ya know but anyway dude, see you at the ASA meeting. I got couple other people that should show up so make sure you bring extra juice and sodas


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 21, 2010)

question on "feminized" seeds... whats the odd's of popping out a male? ... don't wanna waste top doller on less seeds if my chances of females are just as good as regular seeds


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey what up hawaiian kind. that's awesome that you get an ounce but we are really talking about growing them outdoors from start to finish, this is an outdoor thread ya know but anyway dude, see you at the ASA meeting. I got couple other people that should show up so make sure you bring extra juice and sodas


Doc... I think you are being a little harsh... 
In all fairness to Hawaiian Kind, we have only reminded him about 5 times that this thread is located in outdoor growers section of the forum 

*I have no clue why people come here and brag about indoor grows in the Outdoor Growing/Hawaii Growers thread... when the Hawaii Growers thread in the Indoor section has more posts and bigger buds...* 
Indoor growers... bookmark this thread and stay there!! https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/103183-hawaii-growers-228.html#post238281


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 21, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> question on "feminized" seeds... whats the odd's of popping out a male? ... don't wanna waste top doller on less seeds if my chances of females are just as good as regular seeds


 Probably about 1 in 100....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Doc... I think you are being a little harsh...
> In all fairness to Hawaiian Kind, we have only reminded him about 5 times that this thread is located in outdoor growers section of the forum
> 
> *I have no clue why people come here and brag about indoor grows in the Outdoor Growing/Hawaii Growers thread... when the Hawaii Growers thread in the Indoor section has more posts and bigger buds...*
> Indoor growers... bookmark this thread and stay there!! https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/103183-hawaii-growers-228.html#post238281


hahah! nah man, I'm not being harsh, I know hawaiiankind so he knows I didn't mean it in a harsh way. actually after meeting him, I really respect the dude for what he is doing. you can't express emotions on the net so it might look harsh but anyone who knows me can tell you I don't mean harshness at all, it just may look to come out that way. all the HI growers who know or met me can telll you that. I know you too sheck!!! LOL if you wanna see harsh, watch when me and theexpress aka chitown go at it. 


oh, and I know you're just kidding with me sheck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2010)

hey sheck, your link took me to the church of scientology, LOL!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 21, 2010)

*Okay everyone...... Here is a story that should cheer up all growers!! *


http://www.cbs47.tv/news/local/story/Suspect-Shot-Trying-to-Steal-Marijuana/4T80oMZMSUaLn76_6l6bdA.cspx
_An attempted marijuana heist turned violent early Wednesday morning and the suspect is clinging to life after a homeowner shot him in the head._
_Fresno Police say the suspects were trying to steal marijuana that was being grown at a home on Belmont Avenue, across from Roeding Park in Fresno._
_The suspects were confronted by the homeowner who fired a shot out a side window and hit a 40-year-old man in the head._
_A woman in the suspect&#8217;s truck got out and flagged down a passing garbage truck and had the driver call for help. Police have that woman in custody but believe there were 3 or 4 others in the truck that ran away following the shooting._
_It&#8217;s unknown at this time if the pot is a legal marijuana grow but there are hundreds of plants._
_The owner of a nearby floral shop does not care if it&#8217;s legal or not, she says it&#8217;s like leaving a bowl of candy in front of a bunch of kids. Donna Brown said, &#8220;I don&#8217;t think they should be allowed to grow it like that in the neighborhood like this. I mean this neighborhood&#8217;s full of people and kids and what do you think they&#8217;re going to do? They&#8217;re going to try to pick it.&#8221;_
_Police believe there may have been 3 or 4 other suspects inside the truck, which was left at Roeding Park following the shooting._
_The homeowner was being detained by police at the time of this story but was not under arrest at that point. _
_Stay with CBS47 for updates on this developing story._


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey sheck, your link took me to the church of scientology, LOL!


 That link was for indoor growers only!!! WTF


----------



## tardis (Sep 21, 2010)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Guys I just wanted to put my 2 cents in on this whole Auto thing. I use Auto's for in my veg room (18hrs light) becuse they flower in any light, so i use them for some personal tokes. i get about an once per plant and get buy when all thats growing is braches and leaves. I would never grow them for any other reason other then that they come in handy for me but the cost is crazy if you grow with them as a whole crop.
> 
> Aloha HK


I grew a autoflower outdoor from seed to see what would happen. No nutes but foxfarm soil. compared with my other plants it did terrible given our low light hours in summer. It yielded under a quarter, and although it smelled great and looked dank and crystally the smoke was so mellow that it wasn't even a good high.. maybe if I smoked pot once every month i'd think it was a nice high but other than that its crap. It was barneys farm Flower Power. Didnt' expect much so wasn't surprised but I do admit it smelled and looked better than expected (but not on that tiny plant)


----------



## cruz808 (Sep 21, 2010)

fairly new here... anyways heres some ww/kush.... also got some grapefruit deez en route... pix soon! mahalos


----------



## HI Souljah (Sep 21, 2010)

Aloha braddahz! I was wondering if any of you Hawaiian pakalolo farmers out there get any extra Grade A seeds that you wouldnt mind sharing with one local braddah. I live on da big island and i am a first time grower. If you dont mind sharing that would me much appreciated!
Mahalo!


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 21, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Aloha braddahz! I was wondering if any of you Hawaiian pakalolo farmers out there get any extra Grade A seeds that you wouldnt mind sharing with one local braddah. I live on da big island and i am a first time grower. If you dont mind sharing that would me much appreciated!
> Mahalo!


Considering that that was your first post, I'll assume you don't know the LAW or dont care.

Dont come on this thread asking for clones or seeds. Save up $6.99, and get this months edition of "High Times" There are tons of seed banks that can have Grade A+ seeds at your doorstep in 10 days.

I suggest Attitude.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

What a story , I remember when Fresno was just a 2 horse town , now the place is full of meth and MS13...never looked forward to goin there when i lived in Yosemite.
like two different worlds now.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> were the pics dude ??? i wana see !!
> 
> cheers


these are my 9 week autoflowers ...aka CHODES


----------



## 808toker (Sep 21, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1170027View attachment 1170024View attachment 1170021
> 
> these are my 9 week autoflowers ...aka CHODES


is that one nug?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1170027View attachment 1170024View attachment 1170021
> 
> these are my 9 week autoflowers ...aka CHODES


Awesome! Grow 27 more and you might push an ounce!



... Jus playin with ya!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

808toker said:


> is that one nug?


yep one nug , one grew 7" and decided to flower , the other was just 5" when she went on to flower.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awesome! Grow 27 more and you might push an ounce!
> 
> 
> 
> ... Jus playin with ya!


no doubt , LoL ...


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 21, 2010)

bring mouflon?


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> bring mouflon?


one mouflon comin up !


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone needed to bring down the humidity in their indoor grow? I'm still in VEG, but will probably flower in 2 weeks. I read that too much humidity will promote rot/fungi & less crystals

Daily Temp Range: 69-85F
Daily Humidity Range: 50-80%


----------



## 808toker (Sep 22, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> yep one nug , one grew 7" and decided to flower , the other was just 5" when she went on to flower.


haha thats what the little kids hiding from there parents do....grow a bunch of small one nug plants....haha thats the smallest plant i ever seen that was harvested.... hahahaha


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 22, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Has anyone needed to bring down the humidity in their indoor grow? I'm still in VEG, but will probably flower in 2 weeks. I read that too much humidity will promote rot/fungi & less crystals
> 
> Daily Temp Range: 69-85F
> Daily Humidity Range: 50-80%


 I just turn on the ac so the air isn't so stagnant.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all,

as you may know i will be doing a grow outdoors, but i was going to use super soil and go fancy ect.... but fk it !!!!! i allways over do it and destroy my plants

Every single grower on here grows awesome bud and i dont know how you do it ???

Fantastic plants with limited work lol !!!!! just using compost ect..

So can you please tell me how you do it, like start of in pots then transplant outdoors into, top soil, compost and manure ??? - i have a top soil and compost place up the road and can get cheap manure !!?? and there is a grow shop down the road i can get nutes too. I would be happy with 4-5 foot plants but anymore hight wont hurt aye !!

I just want a simple grow, that nature can do it, and dont have to feed every day as i will be going for 3 days now and then in the season !!!!

^^^^^^^^ i just want to get some Bud and to cross my plants and get some wicked seeds !!!! If you help me i will send you some of my seeds to grow !!!

^^^ if i offended anyone, "sorry"
oh and i dont want to spend much

Thanks Guys

And i dont now Hawaiian but hope this makes sence - Mahalo nui loa

cheers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as you may know i will be doing a grow outdoors, but i was going to use super soil and go fancy ect.... but fk it !!!!! i allways over do it and destroy my plants
> 
> ...


till and prep the area that you're gonna grow in right now. add the manure and compost and whatever else you gonna add and till it in. let that steep, sit , or whatever you wanna call it, for awhile being that the manure will be too hot if it is fresh. check it from time to time and check the ph to make sure you are in the range, if not, adjust it to the range you wanna be. while that is doing it's thing, start your plants off in pots or growbags, don't matter. size of pot can be anywhere from 3 to 5 gallon, it really don't matter since your gonna transplant them down the road. as far as soil for the pots, get any reputable soil from your grow shop. by the time you are ready to transplant, your soil that you prepped beforehand should be ready. you can also buy additives from the grow shop to help the potential of your grow. it's all up to you. everybody has there own way of going about it but that would be one of many ways to do it. 

Mahalo Nui Loa


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 22, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> So can you please tell me how you do it, like start of in pots then transplant outdoors into, top soil, compost and manure ??? - i have a top soil and compost place up the road and can get cheap manure !!?? and there is a grow shop down the road i can get nutes too. I would be happy with 4-5 foot plants but anymore hight wont hurt aye !!


 *I learned everything from this book.... 
You should recognize the author, ask him...*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> *I learned everything from this book....
> You should recognize the author, ask him...*


LOL!!! funny sheck. I think I got that book. that's the new edition by greg green


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

holey shit did you actuallt wright that ??? hahaha. so the method Dr. Greenhorn told me is that how you do it ????!!

and hold long for manure to sit ???? i can get allready composted manure !!!

So the Hawaiians use manure aye ???? sweet will try !!!!


Thanks guys, wish i could give rep + but cant atm

cheers


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

tardis said:


> I grew a autoflower outdoor from seed to see what would happen. No nutes but foxfarm soil. compared with my other plants it did terrible given our low light hours in summer. It yielded under a quarter, and although it smelled great and looked dank and crystally the smoke was so mellow that it wasn't even a good high.. maybe if I smoked pot once every month i'd think it was a nice high but other than that its crap. It was barneys farm Flower Power. Didnt' expect much so wasn't surprised but I do admit it smelled and looked better than expected (but not on that tiny plant)


dude, I experimented with Auto flowering strains about a year ago. I tried several strains too. Unfortunately, the reality of these little buggars weren't created with the Hawaiian outdoor climate in mind. No, these were created for highrise people(Apt./condo life),so they could put these small plant on window ceil. Bottomline, no one is gonna get the "motherlode" from an auto strain. But, if you try again keep this in mind. Auto strains really need only two things during their growth. Deep pots for long root system, and B-1. That's all you'll ever need to give them...period! Anything else will be wasting your hard earned money!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> OHK does any one know a awesome strain that i can put in a 7 gallon pot !!! that you cant fuck up !!! purple strain ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????? an um fuck up able purp strain


purple strain???? If you're into getting "couch locked", forget about purple strain. The look nice but none of them pack a supa-dupa wallop. I'll go as far to say, anyone who claims different hasn't really smoked! I believe this is beyond personal opinions too.
Seems like you're fairly new to the cannabis cultivation game. So let me suggest to you to try growing 'NL#5'. It's an old school strain, proven with time. It's a fairly easy grow too for the novice dirt farmer. So thinking about a strain make sure you consider 'Northern Lights #5'. It has a wonderful taste, it's a pretty hardy plant too.

Plus, never forget. You buy 10 purple seeds,perhaps none turn purple...then whattya gonna do? It happens a lot too!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Aloha braddahz! I was wondering if any of you Hawaiian pakalolo farmers out there get any extra Grade A seeds that you wouldnt mind sharing with one local braddah. I live on da big island and i am a first time grower. If you dont mind sharing that would me much appreciated!
> Mahalo!



you're fucking joking ,right? Which one is you in the pic brah? Who would ask that type of question? Either a "lolo" or a cop!?

http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2010/08/14/video-hawaii-county-police-78th-recruit-class/

Your request seems extremely bold, or extremely stupid...or both!? Are you a relative to Harry Kubojiri or what? I'd think you must have a family member that must grow? If you're really local why ask for seeds here. Being a novice grower is no excuse either brah? Got to be a bit more akamai.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> *I learned everything from this book....
> You should recognize the author, ask him...*


lol who ya kiddin we all know the doc is illiterate... hahahaha


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

808toker said:


> haha thats what the little kids hiding from there parents do....grow a bunch of small one nug plants....haha thats the smallest plant i ever seen that was harvested.... hahahaha


hey,hey, take it easy brah. Don't be critical of his grow attempt. Where the pics of all your big hauls? Don't rip on the dude unless you got something to show to back your action! It's what I hate most about internet, anonymity. People who like to belittle others because they think they can't be discovered! 
So "808toker",you wanna be hard on homie's auto grow? Let's see what you grow cupcake?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

The Latent Image said:


> We held the first ASA Oahu meeting on the 13th and the turnout was better than expected. The community needs your help, come to the next meeting on the 27th of Aug at the Waipahu Civic Center, RM 102 from 7-9 PM. There is strength in numbers......



I'm curious, what was the actual number of people there in attendence?


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 22, 2010)

has anyone here on da island had a feminized seed go hermie because outdoors being too stressfull?... im thinkin its better just to stick with regular seeds correct me if im wrong


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 22, 2010)

Never had a feminized seed go hermie... 
I think the only disadvantage I know of with feminized seeds is that you can't make regular breeding seeds with them unless you get a "proto" male...

At the moment I am "making" males out of my Ape Dawg, OG Fire, C99, and Master Kush cuts using colloidal silver in order to get their pollens  
and I have a proto male strawberry cough...


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 22, 2010)

What is a proto male?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> What is a proto male?


prototype maybe? sheckster talks in scientific terms cause he's a scientist could mean original and not a reversed male? lol


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 22, 2010)

so feminized seeds will do okay in da hawaiian outdoors?...


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 22, 2010)

im going to order from bcbuddepot.com and i wanted to try their feminized "God Bud" they claim its the best indica out... if da bud lives up to what they say i'll breed them next season but as of right now i want females to sample da buds first... has anyone grew God bud from bcbuddepot.com? lmk


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 22, 2010)

sheckster in your opinion which strain does best outdoors in waimanalo, Oahu


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> im going to order from bcbuddepot.com and i wanted to try their feminized "God Bud" they claim its the best indica out... if da bud lives up to what they say i'll breed them next season but as of right now i want females to sample da buds first... has anyone grew God bud from bcbuddepot.com? lmk


hey mate, god bud aye !!! nice !!! i havnt grown it but it sounds mean, and there is another strain out there called gurilla gold !!! its name says it all, perfect for gurilla growers haha

Have a look at some hybrids from hell at Zenseeds.com and they are cheap as shit, 13 seeds for $19 !!!!!!! they have the best danish strains aye and they fkin cheap lol.

^^^^^^ check em out bro !!

peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> sheckster in your opinion which strain does best outdoors in waimanalo, Oahu


you got an address to go with that? might narrow down the choices....lol


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got an address to go with that? might narrow down the choices....lol


I would say more sativa than indica. go with a haze, or a skunk "type" strain !!

hope this helps

good luck


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> prototype maybe? sheckster talks in scientific terms cause he's a scientist could mean original and not a reversed male? lol


That makes sense. I was thinkin prototype but you never know.. And sheck don't get to scientific.. I is only a high school graduate lol.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got an address to go with that? might narrow down the choices....lol


Lmao! Or jus get the rasta flag and put um on da roof!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> That makes sense. I was thinkin prototype but you never know.. And sheck don't get to scientific.. I is only a high school graduate lol.


I only have a highschool diploma myself, so I might be wrong, I was just guessing! don't take my word on it! lol


@ Rtoke, that book is not from me! lol it is a dude called greg green


my own personal copy

@ chitown, I'm not illiterate, I just like to play dumb! ...Gee, I hope I spelled that right, lol!


----------



## Tunda (Sep 22, 2010)

My ssh's, these ladies are coming out lovely...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

Tunda said:


> My ssh's, these ladies are coming out lovely...




lookin' good hawaiian!!


----------



## Tunda (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lookin' good hawaiian!!


Mahalo, learned alot from your book.. Next time I see you I gotta remember to get it autographed.. LOL


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

ahaha sweet dude !!! photo shop aye on that book !!


----------



## Tunda (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually I learned alot from everybody here. You guys are no ka oi!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

hahahaha! I learned alot from this thread too.


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 22, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> hey mate, god bud aye !!! nice !!! i havnt grown it but it sounds mean, and there is another strain out there called gurilla gold !!! its name says it all, perfect for gurilla growers haha
> 
> 
> Have a look at some hybrids from hell at Zenseeds.com and they are cheap as shit, 13 seeds for $19 !!!!!!! they have the best danish strains aye and they fkin cheap lol.
> ...


yup i'll check them out... but im still definately gonna do a batch of god bud also
checked zenseeds.com out and i don't know bout doing a wire money transfer thats kinna sketchy, i'd rather pay $90 for 12 seeds of god bud or $125 for 12 feminized seeds of god bud... and you know its good cuz its a cup winna for "worlds best indica"


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Guys- You know those little asshole worms/caterpillars that like to spin thier web in you bud. I'm trying to combat them. How do they get there? Do they climb up from the stem? So if i put some kind of barrier where the stem meets the ground, can i stop ants and worms from crawling up and pissing me off. I sometimes put a little mound of D. earth around base of stem to keep ants from crawling up...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

I think the moths and little flyers bring them there? I could be wrong.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Guys- You know those little asshole worms/caterpillars that like to spin thier web in you bud. I'm trying to combat them. How do they get there? Do they climb up from the stem? So if i put some kind of barrier where the stem meets the ground, can i stop ants and worms from crawling up and pissing me off. I sometimes put a little mound of D. earth around base of stem to keep ants from crawling up...


You can't really do much about em.... They have been hitting me pretty hard this summer..
Moths lay the eggs on your plant, those turn into worms... the worms make that silk cocoon deep inside the bud so that nobody will eat them...
Funny thing is when you bust em open, the worms look all surprised when you wake em up!!!

Only other problems I have had is that my Master Kush just got hit by a Japanese boring beetle.... Hopefully it can finish before it starts dying


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 22, 2010)

Proto = prime, primo, one of a kind


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

They called bud worms lol


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh and will turn up the ground and add new top soil, sheep manure, horse manure, compost, blood and bone, pea straw, some seaweed and stuff and plant into that !!! cheap as !!! i was going to do a $400 but fk that !!!!

^^^^^ this sound good, all manure has been composting for 6 months !!! mmmmm organic i can taste it already !!! lol

^^^ this how the hawiians do it ???

Peace, have a good one !!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> prototype maybe? sheckster talks in scientific terms cause he's a scientist could mean original and not a reversed male? lol


it's a feminized seed that turned male. It's how I was able to get my own version of MK-Ultra this past season. Right now I have both MK-Ultra & Mk Ultra X Cheese growing right now thanks to my Proto male MK -Ultra.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Proto = prime, primo, one of a kind


ok ....cool ...now i have to apologize to the folks that have been calling me "proto" all these years...and i thought they were just making fun of me.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 22, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> has anyone here on da island had a feminized seed go hermie because outdoors being too stressfull?... im thinkin its better just to stick with regular seeds correct me if im wrong


if you get your feminized seeds from a reputable seed bank, you don't have to worry. It's the low end seed banks who don't really follow up on who they get their seeds from.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> if you get your feminized seeds from a reputable seed bank, you don't have to worry. It's the low end seed banks who don't really follow up on who they get their seeds from.


I suggest attitude, plus you get some wicked freebies !!!

good growing to ya


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 22, 2010)

How do you know if you have a proto or somebody just gave you a reg seed instead of a fem? I ask this cause i just tossed a mk-ultra fem that was a male...


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think you could differentiate whether you had a proto or a regular male.... especially if some fool is not taking care in what they do when they are high packing your seeds  ... 
Supposedly with fem seeds there is a 1.1% (1 per 89) chance of getting a male.... Some claim it's even higher...
I've probably gone through about 100 Fem seeds without getting a male... Puna told me he got one recently
My partner grew a Strawberry Cough proto-male that I hastily cloned.... 
I took some of that wonder pollen and hit up the Grapefruit Diesel and Master Kush.... Hopefully I get some insane Grapefruit Diesel Cough or Master Strawberry out of the effort  

If your MK was a proto-male... it would have been bigger than your females with stronger features like branching development...
Don't feel bad... my grow partner who is a wizard with seeds threw out a proto-male Bubba that was phenomenal!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I don't think you could differentiate whether you had a proto or a regular male.... especially if some fool is not taking care in what they do when they are high packing your seeds  ...
> Supposedly with fem seeds there is a 1.1% (1 per 89) chance of getting a male.... Some claim it's even higher...
> I've probably gone through about 100 Fem seeds without getting a male... Puna told me he got one recently
> My partner grew a Strawberry Cough proto-male that I hastily cloned....
> ...


I gotta hook up with you one day so I can learn the colodial silver deal up close and personal. I want to get into doing that type of stuff.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta hook up with you one day so I can learn the colodial silver deal up close and personal. I want to get into doing that type of stuff.


You get colloidal silver at a health shop, i use it when i have a bad thought !!!! it kills bad bacterial, and i spray it in my shit soil some times if it bad hahahah it germs seedlings will tho haha but you will get a male !!!

just spray a branch and it should become a male branch wile the rest of the plant is fem


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> You get colloidal silver at a health shop, i use it when i have a bad thought !!!! it kills bad bacterial, and i spray it in my shit soil some times if it bad hahahah it germs seedlings will tho haha but you will get a male !!!
> 
> just spray a branch and it should become a male branch wile the rest of the plant is fem


lol! so have you made any feminized seeds yet? lol! I know where to get the stuff and I how to do it, but there is nothing better than hands on learning from someone who's allready been there and done that.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

na mate, just made me self a male plant from seed, but it was either already a male or a fem turned male !!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 22, 2010)

Doc or Sheck, have you made fem seeds by letting your girls overripen-Soma style?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Doc or Sheck, have you made fem seeds by letting your girls overripen-Soma style?


nope, not purposely anyway. I was talking with hawaiiankind awhile back about this and he has done it.



I know alot of people have mixed feelings about Soma but I like the dude. like him enough to own one of his books


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

If soma does it im shure it will work for you !!!! try it, cant hurt


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

MUST READ THIS IF WANT FEM SEEDS http://boards.cannabis.com/grow-faqs/34027-somas-version-making-feminized-seeds.html

he actually over ripends his plants for 14 days then dries them and that 14 days longer makes male "flowers" and those male flowers you use to make fem seeds in the next crop . corect me if im wrong but im probs not hahahaha


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 22, 2010)

I strictly use the Colloidal Silver method... Spray the lower half of the cutting with colloidal silver daily for several weeks.. keep spraying daily when I put outside..
Have been around people that have used Silver Thiosulfate but I don't like it cause my chemistry teacher taught us that sulfates were unsafe 
Colloidal Silver is safer in the sense that some idiots have been drinking the stuff for awhile and all it did was turn them blue 

Only problem with doing only one branch with Ag-H20 is that you expose yourself to pollinating the rest of that plant.... 
*The reason some people are getting hermied fem seeds is because if a plant pollinates itself (ie one branch pollinating the rest of the same plant) then you get hermie seeds.....*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Colloidal Silver is safer in the sense that some idiots have been drinking the stuff for awhile and all it did was turn them blue


hahaha! everytime I think of colodial silver, I think of this dude, lol
[video=youtube;Gq8C0GknwAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq8C0GknwAM[/video]


----------



## stoneyburd (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I strictly use the Colloidal Silver method... Spray the lower half of the cutting with colloidal silver daily for several weeks.. keep spraying daily when I put outside..
> Have been around people that have used Silver Thiosulfate but I don't like it cause my chemistry teacher taught us that sulfates were unsafe
> Colloidal Silver is safer in the sense that some idiots have been drinking the stuff for awhile and all it did was turn them blue
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good method sheckster. previously I had only heard of using gibberillic acid, which I was kind of afraid to try using since it seems to be pretty potent stuff?? If you don't mind saying, about what concentration and volume of colloidal silver would do the trick? probably more than the dropper full w/ a glass of water i take for colds?

Also, about the hermie plants. A couple years back I was growing some strawberry cough, and they would always throw out just a couple small male bananas per plant, other than that i had great yields. after growing a few cycles of these i rounded up just a few selfed seeds (indoors so very small chance of cross pollination) Do you think there are varying degrees of hermie-ing?

oh and sorry guys i know this is an outdoor thread, but I like to see whats going on back home and learn and practice indoor so when i come back home one day i can grow some monster trees like the heavy hitters in this thread.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 23, 2010)

my plants were hermied off a plant that was partial hermy. i do believe that plants can be partial hermied because my three hermie seeded plants all had much different amounts of male flowers. one was completely covered in male flowers with small thin buds the other one just started seeding very early in flowering with tons of seeds and the last one was lightly covered in seeds which i just harvested prematurely before the seeds started to be made. i could tell it was time because the pistils were starting to retract and fill the calyx with seeds. dont fuck around with hermied stuff everyone. biggest bummer ever


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 23, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> That sounds like a good method sheckster. previously I had only heard of using gibberillic acid, which I was kind of afraid to try using since it seems to be pretty potent stuff?? If you don't mind saying, about what concentration and volume of colloidal silver would do the trick? probably more than the dropper full w/ a glass of water i take for colds?


I make my own colloidal silver, so I can't speak to concentrations .... I make it until the water is yellowish-brown with silver particles!!!
(See the pic below for reference)
I use 10 guage .9999 pure silver wire... (2) six inch pieces
1 large Mason Jar
Distilled Water
1 Radio Shack 3 volt- 500ma (milliamp) adapter.... 
2 alligator clips (1 red, 1 black)

I ordered the silver wire off Ebay... It is important that you use .9999 and not .999 pure.... 
To make the device-
1) Attach the silver wires into the jar lid, make sure that the silver wires do not make contact through the jar lid... use electric tape around the wire where it meets the jar lid to avoid conduction. Silver wires should be about 1.5 inches apart (SEE PHOTO 1 BELOW) 
2) Fill the jar with distilled water (to just below the lip of the jar)
3) Cut end of radio shack power adapter wires and attach red alligator clip on one wire & black alligator clip on other wire (see photo 2) Make sure you cut the end of the adapter that plugs into the device, NOT the end that plugs into the wall!!!! 
4) Plug the adapter into an circuit breaker 
5) Attache red alligator clip to one of the *silver* wires, attach black alligator to the other silver wire (see photo 2)
6) Leave on for 24 hours/day... for several days... You will probably have to clean the silver ash from the bottom (sorry no photos) as the reaction causes some silver to go into solution and some silver to turn into slag and sink to the bottom..
Continue until you see a color change (sometimes the jar gets debris on the inside and it makes it look darker... clean it!!!)
*
1st photo showing colloidal silver device in jar on the left and finished colloidal silver product in jar on the right*






*2nd photo showing alligator clip and adapter wire configuration*






Note that I use this strictly for medicinal purposes and I am not an evil scientist!


----------



## tardis (Sep 23, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Has anyone needed to bring down the humidity in their indoor grow? I'm still in VEG, but will probably flower in 2 weeks. I read that too much humidity will promote rot/fungi & less crystals
> 
> Daily Temp Range: 69-85F
> Daily Humidity Range: 50-80%


in veg i just let moving fan go past them, but in flower i just couldn't handle the heat an dhumidity indoor.


----------



## tardis (Sep 23, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> has anyone here on da island had a feminized seed go hermie because outdoors being too stressfull?... im thinkin its better just to stick with regular seeds correct me if im wrong


Regular seeds wont hermie as easy! but i found my outdoor that hermied was due to too much nutes and not anythign else.


----------



## tardis (Sep 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! everytime I think of colodial silver, I think of this dude, lol
> [video=youtube;Gq8C0GknwAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq8C0GknwAM[/video]


Papa Smurf rocks!


----------



## Kruise (Sep 23, 2010)

would master kush be a good strain for the short season? i reside on oahu.
can only grow outside though.


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nope, not purposely anyway. I was talking with hawaiiankind awhile back about this and he has done it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know alot of people have mixed feelings about Soma but I like the dude. like him enough to own one of his books


i am wanting to implement one of the rolling beds


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, this is a good book. What is all the foo-foo with soma about? How come people don't like him? I don't know much about his history.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, this is a good book. What is all the foo-foo with soma about? How come people don't like him? I don't know much about his history.


basically, when you become someone who is known, you have people who love you and you have haters. it's part of life. just in this thread same thing happened when Subcool's name was brought up. I like subcool. I like him enough to have his book and strains


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> i am wanting to implement one of the rolling beds


I believe it's something about his breeding and paying off cannabis cups 

good organic mindset, tho


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 23, 2010)

Soma has some decent strains..
Lavendar is a keeper..
I remember another great strain called "medicine man"?? That was a good one too..

As far as seed companies go,, 
You could start a company called *Dr. G Seeds*, buy a bunch of seeds from different companies and make your f1's or crosses, and sell them as "Hawaiian" seeds.....
Like Hawaiian Sour, Maunawili Master, Waimanalo White, and of course the Kalihi Kush !! 
Guaranteed you would get a bunch of fanboys swearing by your seeds... Then your next step would be to write a couple "photo books" on your philosophy ....
Put out your own soil.... Fertilizers... whatever~!

_Disclaimer: Any of you bastards who take this idea and make bank from it better remember who gave you the idea_


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Soma has some decent strains..
> Lavendar is a keeper..
> I remember another great strain called "medicine man"?? That was a good one too..
> 
> ...


that's basically what everyone is doing now. that is why you see so much "pheno A" this "pheno B" that all the way to "pheno Z".... then you got your clone only strains, so on and so forth. the thing with herb is that it is still illegal. so you can say whatever bullshit you want in this game. it's not regulated.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you can say whatever bullshit you want in this game. it's not regulated.


quote of the week, errebuddy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> quote of the week, errebuddy.


almost qoute of the week. you left out the main part.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the thing with herb is that it is still illegal. so you can say whatever bullshit you want in this game. it's not regulated.


now it's the qoute of the week


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 24, 2010)

stand corrected. anyways doctor, how grows it?


----------



## 808toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Soma has some decent strains..
> Lavendar is a keeper..


 my friend sells a strain called lavender grown down south in kona on the big island. it is the sweeetest smoothest strain i have ever toked on! but im not sure if its the same one your talking about... whats the characteristics on that lavender? i would love to get me some seeds if its the same one so i can grow that sweetness


----------



## Topo (Sep 24, 2010)

Some Master growers in here.  I'm scribed. I'm also now at 808 boy! No more Georgia 98% humidity. Got pakakopters still?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> stand corrected. anyways doctor, how grows it?


is going good. getting over the flu but other than that, all is good in da hood.


and for anyone on oahu, the ASA meeting is tomorrow at the waipahu civic center if anyone is interested in attending. 7-9 pm room 102


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

Topo said:


> Some Master growers in here.  I'm scribed. I'm also now at 808 boy! No more Georgia 98% humidity. Got pakakopters still?


hey what's up man. yup, still got the helicopters going


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 24, 2010)

bummer about the flu but....



mauichronic808 said:


> how grows it?


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is going good. getting over the flu but other than that, all is good in da hood.
> 
> 
> and for anyone on oahu, the ASA meeting is tomorrow at the waipahu civic center if anyone is interested in attending. 7-9 pm room 102


I"m gonna miss this one again Doc. Catch you next one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> bummer about the flu but....


Take a look at my journal and find out. If that's what your asking


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> stand corrected. anyways doctor, how grows it?


is this what you're asking? as you can see, it's going good........all good in da hood. like I said earlier.

.... the strain is dr. grinspoon. from barneys farm. feminized.





..... so how grows it with you??


----------



## tardis (Sep 24, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> I believe it's something about his breeding and paying off cannabis cups
> 
> good organic mindset, tho


No thats greenhouse, I dont think Subcools won a CC yet. But I do however think Vortex will win this year.


----------



## tardis (Sep 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Soma has some decent strains..
> Lavendar is a keeper..
> I remember another great strain called "medicine man"?? That was a good one too..
> 
> ...


While I agree with your perspective, i really do love subcools strains that i've grown. I consider myself kinda picky since i've been growing. His stuff all has a candy flavor and smell taht I just love. if I find a bad seed i'll be happy to bitch, but so far his stuff has grown without any insect problems for me and without any mold problems outdoor in Hawaii and its great. Not the most potent, (but way more potent then stuff i thought was great) and the highs are all very very very good. Like my red dragon is POTENT but the high is meh, would rather do 3 bongloads of great tasting medicine with a very postive high then one potent hit of meh hightype.

In the end all I care about is growing my own quality (over quantity anyday, i'm just a smoker who needs it to eat right and does it himself cause I dont trust the black market). Subcool has the quality and that makes me look like a great grower to myself... And remember in the end to truely start a strain of weed from scratch you have to first recreate the big bang.


----------



## HI Souljah (Sep 24, 2010)

Ho sorry ah Puna Bud!! I was just trying for get help!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2010)

Kruise said:


> would master kush be a good strain for the short season? i reside on oahu.
> can only grow outside though.


Master Kush grown outside usually attracts plenty of little critters. Keep that in mind when you look for a grow locaTION FOR HER.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> How do you know if you have a proto or somebody just gave you a reg seed instead of a fem? I ask this cause i just tossed a mk-ultra fem that was a male...


Adam Dunn, the creator of MK-Ultra and part owner of THSeeds was the last of the big Seedbanks in Amsterdam to embrass feminized seeds. Adam admitted himself that he fucked up the first several batches of seeds he tried to feminized. Personally I think the work Adam Dunn has puts into his seeds are unmatched anywhere in Europe. So anytime you get your "dick skinners" on some THSeeds, make sure you keep them!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Ho sorry ah Puna Bud!! I was just trying for get help!


okay brah. I'm gonna give you the benefit of da doubt. Do you have a medical card? What area of BI do you live? Perhaps I can direct you in right direction?

But try to understand my point, our point. Plenty cops come here try to pull just what you did? Ask for seeds. Now why can't you find your own seeds on Big Island? This is were i start to question who you are. I would think anybody who can speak english & walk could find seeds on BI. So what's your story? I wanna trust you, so make me understand you plight?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2010)

I wonder how many Hawaii growers are still using,...cough....fart...'Miracle Grow', still here? I'd hope everybody would have advanced beyond that"fucked up product" by now?

I myself have gone through many growing changes this past year. Experimenting indoors for part of that time. In the end seeked was the answer I truly looking for my grow.
Next week I'm gonna start a weekly video podcast on iTunes, or Youtube on simple organic growing.

Tools of my trade:

1...............................................................Combo ph & EC Hanna PH Pen
1...............................................................Measuring Shot Glass

Media:

Custom mix................................................... by Puna Bud
IMO.............................................................(Indigenous Micro Organisms)

Nutrients & Supplements:

Grow...........................................................Bio Thrive (Grow 4.3.3)
Bloom..........................................................Bio Thrive (2.4.4)
CaMg+..........................................................Cal/Mag

Mycorrhizal...................................................Great White
Hygrozyme...................................................Enzymatic Formula

PropagationFor cloning)

Replicator...................................................Dutch Masters best cloning gel on market in my opinion. I highly reccomend this product. You don't need to be all sanitary with this gel. As a matter of fact. Just take your cutting. Stick it in your soil. Then pour a few drops down the stem of your cutting...and that's it! All you need to do is lightly water until transplant. 

PH UP or DOWN:

Baking Soda.................................................................................up(natural of course)
Apple Cider Vinegar......................................................................down

These two kitchen products are the best for PH up or Down . If you use the products from the grow companies, they will usually cause havoc in your soil, and yes it will kill off your Mycorrhizal, if it's in your soil too! So go natural with these two products above! 

check closely at the Lemon Skunk kola in last picture, she's so young yet so fucking frosty it blows my mind! 100% organic, and thats the way I like it!

Pic#1 is one of my MK-Ultra girls. Next to her in pic#2 is a MK-Ultra X Cheese. This is one of the reasons I love THSeeds, or at least MK-Ultra. I mean what's not to like about MK-Ultra? Parents were an OG Kush clone crossed with a G-13 phenotype. A genetic monster if you ask me! Plus a nice flavor when smoked. So "Ultra Chesee is on the menu in the not so distant future!!

Third pic is a good size chunk of what appears to be,...dirt No, of course not silly,it's a chunk of IMO. Appears like dirt but has a rather nice smell to it. All my animals eat the stuff too. Dog's shit doesn't stink no more. Chicken coop, doesn't smell nasty anymore!? Keep in mind these IMO's are over 1,000 years old,and the best part. They are indiginous to Hawaii! 


Once the IMO is allowed to work with both Hygrozyme & Mycorrhizal with the Vegan nutrients you are on your way to the best grow situation possible in my opinion. In a perfect enviornment you'll have "micro beasties" active in your soil in no time. It's a trip being all "bobo", and seeing your media moving in their pots!!!!! Eventually the IMO will make it were you never need to use Neem or AZaMax again!

Next pic "rootball" from one of my MK-Ultra males. It is les than 9 weeks old..

This last pic on top row is one of my Lemon Skunk clones basking in the Puna sunshine..

bottom row pics:

I have about 8 MK-Ultra males in this pic. I just topped them all. I'm keeping them around for breeding purposes. The biggest & strongest two will be objects of my attention & affection. The rest will be put down after my two ma les have been chosen.

For me ,simpliscity is the way to grow!

peace,


Puna Bud


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 24, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I was on Oahu. Stopped by 'Hands of Aloha', to put Aron into a "rear-naked choke",but he wasn't there. Got to talking to business partner about IMO. There are some KoreAN Farmers here who cultivate the IMO's. They sell it too. Price now is $20.00 for a 50 pound bag of it. It was $15.00 for several months during summer. But $20.00 is still a good deal for 50 pds. If anyone wants any let me know and we can make arrangements to get it sent to you folks on Oahu. For any serious growers, this is a must in a growers "tool chest".
"A", I'm looking for Korean's info now. I promised info regarding IMO for your business partner. Please tell him info is coming.

Oh, about "rear naked choke", that was a joke!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was on Oahu. Stopped by 'Hands of Aloha', to put Aron into a "rear-naked choke",but he wasn't there. Got to talking to business partner about IMO. There are some KoreAN Farmers here who cultivate the IMO's. They sell it too. Price now is $20.00 for a 50 pound bag of it. It was $15.00 for several months during summer. But $20.00 is still a good deal for 50 pds. If anyone wants any let me know and we can make arrangements to get it sent to you folks on Oahu. For any serious growers, this is a must in a growers "tool chest".
> "A", I'm looking for Korean's info now. I promised info regarding IMO for your business partner. Please tell him info is coming.
> 
> Oh, about "rear naked choke", that was a joke!


hahahahha! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I wonder how many Hawaii growers are still using,...cough....fart...'Miracle Grow', still here? I'd hope everybody would have advanced beyond that"fucked up product" by now?
> 
> I myself have gone through many growing changes this past year. Experimenting indoors for part of that time. In the end simpllscity was the answer I truly seeked for my grow.
> Next week I'm gonna start a weekly video podcast on iTunes, or Youtube on simple organic growing.
> ...


nice buds!!!


----------



## aznhamma420 (Sep 24, 2010)

anybody ever order one of those $2,000 plug and play hydro/closet systems? holds 14 adults and top shelf for 72 clones... curious


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 24, 2010)

nice presentation there Puna ....very healthy examples man , thanks for sharing that...way to keep it it simple.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Oh, about "rear naked choke", that was a joke!


Were you joking about what you said regarding THSeeds too?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Were you joking about what you said regarding THSeeds too?


Hahahahaha!


----------



## stoneyburd (Sep 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I make my own colloidal silver, so I can't speak to concentrations .... I make it until the water is yellowish-brown with silver particles!!!
> (See the pic below for reference)
> I use 10 guage .9999 pure silver wire... (2) six inch pieces
> 1 large Mason Jar
> ...


damn dude thats the shit! I had no idea you could make your own colloidal silver like that, but gotta admit that does look like an anarchist's setup! 

Came across some good info the other day, some of you might have already seen this, but its called StrainBase and is a database of strains that was compiled by a connoisseur and organized by origins of the strains (for example, its got new world, asia, europe and africa) pretty cool though

here is the link to where you can download the pdf's 

http://www.drivehq.com/folder/p4756449/017444284.aspx


----------



## HI Souljah (Sep 24, 2010)

North side and no i dont have a medical card. Wouldnt mind having one But everyone i ask tell me they no more or ok i get um to you bum bye but no happen. Sorry bout da whole incident with me asking, just thought would have one generous bradda on here that would at least point me in a good direction. Never mean for come straight out and make hakaka. E kala maioe iau e mahalo


----------



## tardis (Sep 25, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> North side and no i dont have a medical card. Wouldnt mind having one But everyone i ask tell me they no more or ok i get um to you bum bye but no happen. Sorry bout da whole incident with me asking, just thought would have one generous bradda on here that would at least point me in a good direction. Never mean for come straight out and make hakaka. E kala maioe iau e mahalo


Dont wait for someone else. Ask for the doctors name and contact them! Call them and ask questions! Consult your Doctor first bro, that should be your first step if using it for health benefits (of which there are MANY!) Be safe, protect yourself from the one dangerous thing about marijuana, the criminal element surrounding its illegality. Be legal, grow your own, and heal in peace from the cops and crooks out there. let them do their thing and do your own legally and out of both their ways.


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 25, 2010)

i just bought one of those Hanna GroCheck pH/TDS(ec) meters... hydro time???


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 25, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> i just bought one of those Hanna GroCheck pH/TDS(ec) meters... hydro time???


Yea I just ordered the Hanna 98130 pH combo on Puna Bud's recommendation.. 
Got it for 125.00 but I've been waiting a week for it to arrive!
In the meantime my pH spiked to 7.3... go figure


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 25, 2010)

yea dude you were totally right, been looking at the level spikes :/


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 25, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> yea dude you were totally right, been looking at the level spikes :/


High Alkaline= lockout of minor nutrients... shrivel, wrinkle etc!

Check your pH folks!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 25, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> High Alkaline= lockout of minor nutrients... shrivel, wrinkle etc!
> 
> Check your pH folks!


*Note* Couple months ago I told Tunda I never worry about pH...... Hahahaha I'm a sucker~


----------



## kkday (Sep 25, 2010)

Throw a cap full of super thrive in your tap water then check your PH. I bet it will be on point.


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 25, 2010)

will let you know the results in a few days


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 25, 2010)

Even though I hardly use my PH pen anymore(growing cannabis the vegan/organic way naturally buffers out), it is still my most valuble tool in my Grow/tool box. Because I went the extra mile and got Hanna's Combo Pen I'm able to read & adjust my PPM readings too!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 25, 2010)

kkday said:


> Throw a cap full of super thrive in your tap water then check your PH. I bet it will be on point.


super thrive has a buffering agent it?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice pics, Puna. Got to hang out with some old friends from the BI last night. Surfs been good, cut the shit out of my foot surfing N. Shore the other day, no surf for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2010)

nice pictures gang!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 25, 2010)

holy shit the surfs been up. its forcasted to be 10-20 feet (8-12 hawaiian) on tuesday, i almost blew my load when i saw that. i was starting to think north swell was never coming back and was i wrong. anyways puna you have some great photos, that hot pond looks amazing, i would seriously spend all my time wherever that is (if not too crowded) and your plants under lights are looking very healthy too and if that picture of the valley is where you live/grow im even more jealous. looking very good


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 26, 2010)

while doing a "sulfur burn", I decided to watch UFC 119 on my computer. Boy, I can't remember the last time a main event stunk so bad. "Miracle Blow Job",needs to retire.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 26, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> holy shit the surfs been up. its forcasted to be 10-20 feet (8-12 hawaiian) on tuesday, i almost blew my load when i saw that. i was starting to think north swell was never coming back and was i wrong. anyways puna you have some great photos, that hot pond looks amazing, i would seriously spend all my time wherever that is (if not too crowded) and your plants under lights are looking very healthy too and if that picture of the valley is where you live/grow im even more jealous. looking very good


Mauichronic808,

What part of Maui do you live? I ask because I grew up there on the westside.


----------



## BigBongRippa (Sep 26, 2010)

yo guys, im BI and i've been havin a fuckload of trouble from those nasty green bud caterpillars. i'm so close to harvest and there eatin all my precious colas, is there anything you guys know of out here that can help? so far i've just been tweezin'em out and cutting out the rotten buds. any help would be awesome, mahalo


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 26, 2010)

Howzzit BigBongRippa... 
Seems like they are the pest to watch out for this year..
I too have been picking them out and only finding them after they have done some damage...
I do not think there is much we can do...


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 26, 2010)

Buddha's Earwax ....


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 26, 2010)

BigBongRippa said:


> yo guys, im BI and i've been havin a fuckload of trouble from those nasty green bud caterpillars. i'm so close to harvest and there eatin all my precious colas, is there anything you guys know of out here that can help? so far i've just been tweezin'em out and cutting out the rotten buds. any help would be awesome, mahalo


howzit brah,

Simply go to your nearest garden supply shop. Grab yourself a bottle of "BT Wormer". It's a liquid mix. Just follow directions and your problem should go away. Just make sure you don't mess up on your weekly follow sprays. Most problems cannabis farmers come across could have been avoided with a little 'due diligence', on their part.

If you are growing under Albezia trees, I suggest you don't wait to get the BT Wormer. I use to sit and watch those little bastards repell from Albezia Trees at daybreak thousand upon thousands can be seen like DEA Agents repelling from choppers.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 26, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Buddha's Earwax ....


looking good Alika! Keep up the good work.

Oh, why you are here I will try to explain my position on seedbanks by answering your question about if I was joking about my comment made in reference to THSeeds. I truly believe what I said. Adam Dunn goes way over and beyond with his genetics he works with,and I stand by my word about what I said with regard to MK-Ultra. When you can take an OG Kush clone,and breed it with a G-13 phenotype and come up with something of the likes of MK-Ultra . A real genetic beast in my opinion. Adam nailed it with SAGE too. Hey,but strains are like beauty,and beauty being in the eyes of the beholder. It was like homey the other day talking about Subcool's strains. Dude had some 'real wood',for Subcool's stuff. I'll also point out at this time that Subcool's had one of his strains win a cup this year. Cali's med cup was won by a strain called "God's Pussy". Which is actually Vortex! So Good"", one of Subcool's strains,did actually win! I'm over all that sweet flavored bud that they put out. For me Subcool only had one strain worth buying. F or me it was "Space Queen". She was great on returns


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 26, 2010)

I feel that same way about THSeeds and Subcool as you do about Subcool... And you are right.. it's all about personal preference.. 
We all have different background knowledge and experiences that shape our perspectives into what they are today.. 

I believe that every breeder has a gem or two... but I would be hesitant to make a blanket statement about a breeder's collection of work..
I've met and hung out with several top notch breeders, including a couple who have won multiple cups, and I as cool as they have been to me I still would not go out on that limb..
As far as Adam Dunn goes.... I hear a completely different story about the guy.... 

I do agree that Sage (sage&sour too) is a great strain... and Subcool's Sputnik 1.0 is great too.. 
See we agree


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 26, 2010)

BigBongRippa said:


> yo guys, im BI and i've been havin a fuckload of trouble from those nasty green bud caterpillars. i'm so close to harvest and there eatin all my precious colas, is there anything you guys know of out here that can help? so far i've just been tweezin'em out and cutting out the rotten buds. any help would be awesome, mahalo


I just caught another one of these small green caterpillars making a nest in my plant.... Tried to feed it to a dumb gecko....
FYI- This caterpillar (half inch long and as thick as a grain of rice) was so fast that it moved *1 foot in 20 seconds*!!!!!
_We don't stand a chance!_


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 26, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Mauichronic808,
> 
> What part of Maui do you live? I ask because I grew up there on the westside.


representing the north shore. although went dawn patrol today honolua bay, priming. and i might be starting a small grow op west side soon


----------



## grassified (Sep 27, 2010)

kkday said:


> Throw a cap full of super thrive in your tap water then check your PH. I bet it will be on point.



does superthrive bring the ph down that much?

Hey guys I got one plant going for me this season haha, stupid bro screwed me over with his damn ideas, I started with 20 ended up with one, and whatta ya know its the one plant he doesnt take care of (BLACK THUMB)

shes a little one, ill get some pics up tomorrow PROMISE!


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 27, 2010)

Aloha, 
Outdoor growers, I sure this question came up somewhere in the past 444 pages ago but...Does any one know what the cross would be for Kona Gold and perhaps Maui Woowie?


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Aloha, can you guys take a look at this feminized 11 week plant , she grew some hairs last week so started her with big bloom and then she grew these lil sacks.
is that normal or did she get fertilized ?...appreciate your thoughts and expertize ...mahalo , from pepper the newbie.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Aloha, can you guys take a look at this feminized 11 week plant , she grew some hairs last week so started her with big bloom and then she grew these lil sacks.
> is that normal or did she get fertilized ?...appreciate your thoughts and expertize ...mahalo , from pepper the newbie.
> 
> View attachment 1181052 View attachment 1181051View attachment 1181050


it hermied  .... bad luck dude, that must be the 1 out of a 100 that sheck said would turn hermie from a feminized seed....


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it hermied  .... bad luck dude, that must be the 1 out of a 100 that sheck said would turn hermie from a feminized seed....


thanks Dr G , so whats the next step , do i just chop er down and move on ? or ...wat would you reccommend.
thanks , Pepper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

usually if I get hermies I throw them away . if that's your only plant going right now, I'd just keep it and pull off the sacks as I see them, and see what happens. you can harvest a hermie, but you'll get choke seeds out of it. seeds that will tend to hermie.


and I stand corrected, sheck stated 1.1%, 1 out of 89.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> usually if I get hermies I throw them away . if that's your only plant going right now, I'd just keep it and pull off the sacks as I see them, and see what happens. you can harvest a hermie, but you'll get choke seeds out of it. seeds that will tend to hermie.
> 
> 
> and I stand corrected, sheck stated 1.1%, 1 out of 89.


ok cool , it happens i guess , gotta deal with it, think i'll pull the sacks like you say and see what we get here....appreciate your help man.
+reps coming atcha , Mahalo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

snapped a few pictures of kkday's garden today, enjoy!
View attachment 1181124View attachment 1181123View attachment 1181122View attachment 1181120View attachment 1181121View attachment 1181116View attachment 1181110View attachment 1181109View attachment 1181104


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

unbelievable ! nothing like the outdoor grow ...i would be proud to have grown that ...someday baby someday i hope to git um like that at my place .
thanks for posting that...wow


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> usually if I get hermies I throw them away . if that's your only plant going right now, I'd just keep it and pull off the sacks as I see them, and see what happens. you can harvest a hermie, but you'll get choke seeds out of it. seeds that will tend to hermie.
> 
> 
> and I stand corrected, sheck stated 1.1%, 1 out of 89.



Actually it's a 1/89 chance that you get a *male seed* from "f*eminized seeds*" not hermaphroditic alteration of a female plant...... 
I have seen a different numbers for that since I posted it but it's in the ballpark.....

Regarding Hermaphrodites.... 
if your plant starts throwing up multiple male flower nodes, then it is bad news... 

*You cannot use seeds in a situation where a plant has thrown up male flowers and then pollinates it's own female flowers...*
That's why bagseed tends to be hermie in a lot of cases...
Example.... When I turn an og female plant into a male using Colloidal silver.... I can use that pollen from that plant to pollinate OTHER plants... but any seeds that come off the plant that I turned male will likely to be hermaphrodite..)


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 27, 2010)

Great photos Doc....... Great job KKDAY ... 
Looking sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Great photos Doc....... Great job KKDAY ...
> Looking sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks! it's hard to take bad pictures when the plants look so nice.  

kkday got it going on!! woot!! woot!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Actually it's a 1/89 chance that you get a *male seed* from "f*eminized seeds*" not hermaphroditic alteration of a female plant......
> I have seen a different numbers for that since I posted it but it's in the ballpark.....
> 
> Regarding Hermaphrodites....
> ...


Ahhh ..Haaaaa I see ...thanks much


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 27, 2010)

Some shots of the Strawberry Cough buds.. Has a decent strawberry haze smell

















The Master Kush is still shooting out pinkish-red hairs.. Anyone grown this one out?







*Why do people describe the orange hairs on buds as red hairs?*


----------



## kkday (Sep 28, 2010)

Strawberry cough was a good one for us, looks like it's been good for u too sheck!


----------



## 808toker (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> snapped a few pictures of kkday's garden today, enjoy!


 whats up doc...wheres the shots of your dr grinspoon you were talkin about!? that strain looks crazy! would love to see a journal of that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

808toker said:


> whats up doc...wheres the shots of your dr grinspoon you were talkin about!? that strain looks crazy! would love to see a journal of that!


It's in my journal!!!!!!!! LoL 


The link to my journal is in my signature.. Take a look and comment if you like, I just updated the pictures.






Awesome bud shots sheckster!! Looks so frosty and tasty.


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 28, 2010)

Kona Gold? Afgani x ??? 
Does the Buds get Bigger if you support the stalks and stems? When they start falling over from weight, is it time to harvest?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Aloha,
> Outdoor growers, I sure this question came up somewhere in the past 444 pages ago but...Does any one know what the cross would be for Kona Gold and perhaps Maui Woowie?





herbsDaword said:


> So what? No buddy have any idea, or just no care...what happened to all the Aloha?
> Kona Gold+=? or is it a myth?


just no care? no aloha?? ..sheeesh!! what about option C.... no one knowws for sure.maui wowee is what we called weed grown in maui. kona gold is what we called weed grown in kona. this is just my knowledge of the terms. if you want someone to try and attempt to give you an answer with genetics, try asking randomkindness. if anyone on this forum would know what the answer is, it would be him..... 


is that enough aloha for you? I can hunt down randomkindness if you want. for da aloha of course.


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you,
The Kona Gold Legend, Im sure it has to be established. I can't believe that it would be a generic name for anything coming out of BI.
Yo Doc, my stalks are sagging from the weight of the blooms. After a feed the bugga sag more! no joke...
Anyhow, I think its near the end of its life cycle so I haven't bothered with any support. 
Then I wondered if I would have better results if the heavy colas were all supported. I don't know, but I know you know....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Thank you,
> The Kona Gold Legend, Im sure it has to be established. I can't believe that it would be a generic name for anything coming out of BI.
> Yo Doc, my stalks are sagging from the weight of the bloomz. It weeks like after a feed the bugga sag more! no joke...
> Anyhow, I think its near the end of its life cycle so I haven't bothered with any support.
> Then I wondered if I would have better results if the heavy colas were all supported. I don't know, but I know you know....


you welcome. sorry if I sounded rude but you'll get used to it, lol! anyway, I pm'd the dude randomkindness to see if he knows the answer. I'm sure he will get back to me or either the thread if he knows. but I wanna know what the real scoop is too. maybe punabud can enlighten us?? sheckster??


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 28, 2010)

two quotes from friends:

a friend speaking of his kona gold cut
"Its The Original Stuff. Only Thing Its A Clone Only Strain As I Have Not Cubed Her Yet. But, I Do Have Her If You Want Some. They Turn Into A More Of A Sativa Dom And High Is Cerebrial In The Best Possible Way. They Hermy If Taken Over Aged But, The Result Is Unreal If You Like Open No Ceiling Highs. They Dont Make You Paranoid Or Anythinglike Other Cerebral Highs Do. This One Has An Open High And Wonfderful Meditation Smoke Or Daytime Toke"

=================================

re: hawaii strains
"At the risk of getting bashed i will make one statement and i will not repeat it ever again on here. The strains that have been coming out of hawaii......puna butters, kona gold, maui wowie, etc. These are the strains that have been marketed. They do not represent completely what really is here in hawaii. But yet....everyone asks for them because its what they have been conditioned to ask for. As per the ads and word of mouth through various channels. Again, these do not represent *everything* hawaii has to offer. They are simply put...what the stateside growers were told was good from here. Im not saying they are junk. Oh no im not saying that by a long shot. Im simply saying that there is a whole lot more than the normal names that we all hear from hawaii. We have a pretty tight genetic pool here. But, in recent years there has been an influx of genetics coming in. That was unavoidable. The trick is to find the breeders that have been keeping their stuff for a while. These are the guys that stand by what they breed. Dont go for the old name brand because you were conditioned to ask for that. I can get you some of whatever it is you want. But, i can also get you something better. Know what i mean? Its the old snake oil thing remember? 

so...take it for what its worth. The oldies are good. I know because i have them. LOL!!! But, the new hawaiian stuff is "to me" better in a few ways. Again, this is only from the true breeders that want to improve on a line. Not from joe blow that has all the maui wowie you can handle for 250 an ounce. Take the time to ask the hawaii guys whats involved in their lines and so on. The truthful ones will be honest. The crooks will be crooks no matter what. The hawaiian lines have improved so much lately in the hands of the right guys. Get the right stuff gang!"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks hawaiian!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 28, 2010)

The history of Ganja in Hawaii is pretty interesting.. 
I can't reveal my source but the story makes sense to me so I will share it... 

There are many on the mainland who believe that many of the Hawaiian heritage strains (discussed above ex. kona gold) are landrace... Apparently not true...


First signs of the magic herb came in the the late 1850s when the Chinese were brought to Hawaii to work in the suger cane fields.. Not a major incursion of Marijuana because it stayed within the Chinese immigrant community but it was something that supposedly stuck around until present day history... The Chinese were the first of many different immigrant groups that came to Hawaii to work the fields, including the Portuguese, Filipinos, Japanese, and Koreans.. (The Chinese were the only ones to bring any ganja along with other herbs)

Another influx supposedly came in the late 1940s and 1950s with the jazz musicians and hollywood scene that were being transplanted to the islands..

Then in the late 1960s to Mid 1970's California hippies who traveled to exotic places collecting strains brought them here to grow, mostly concentrated in the area southwest of Hilo... and like any other invasive species, the hippies fanned out to the other island spreading their joy to the uncles of yesteryear...

These strains became the basic ingredients for what would later become Maui Wowee, Kona Gold, etc etc.. 
Oaxacan varieties (mexico), Columbian Gold, Panama Red, and Thai were the sativa bases... and Afghan as the main indica source... 

What say you?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 28, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I was on Oahu. Stopped by 'Hands of Aloha', to put Aron into a "rear-naked choke",but he wasn't there. Got to talking to business partner about IMO. There are some KoreAN Farmers here who cultivate the IMO's. They sell it too. Price now is $20.00 for a 50 pound bag of it. It was $15.00 for several months during summer. But $20.00 is still a good deal for 50 pds. If anyone wants any let me know and we can make arrangements to get it sent to you folks on Oahu. For any serious growers, this is a must in a growers "tool chest".
"A", I'm looking for Korean's info now. I promised info regarding IMO for your business partner. Please tell him info is coming.

Oh, about "rear naked choke", that was a joke![/QUOTE]




Shit was almost crying when i heard you stopped in. I wanted to meet you as much as i like the sound of your "rear-naked choke" but for real I like what you said about the IMO and the info you gave on that post. next time your IN "Green Hands Of Aloha" tell them to call me I'll make sure im there for your Friendly Aloha Sorry i never call you When I was on BI next time. did you go to the Ed show in Kona??


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 28, 2010)

My source says that like Columbian Gold Hawaiians bent the plants and dried in the sun and thats why it was gold and hence the names.


----------



## Tunda (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive seen plants ripen and look golden. They were not sun dried and I got the beans from my family in big island.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> The history of Ganja in Hawaii is pretty interesting..
> I can't reveal my source but the story makes sense to me so I will share it...
> 
> There are many on the mainland who believe that many of the Hawaiian heritage strains (discussed above ex. kona gold) are landrace... Apparently not true...
> ...


Am I truly the only "old fart" here on RUI who can give this story from personal experience? For you guys who are unaware, I'm damn near 60 yrs old!!! I lived through this modern renaissance cannbis period of Hawaii. Been a major part of this cannabis war in Hawaii since the day the FEDS repelled onto my property in Haiku at daybreak that early morning in 77! But before 
i truly got involved with growing, surfing was my number one hobby/addiction back then. As a matter of fact, surfing took me around the world twice! It was during these photo/trips i started collecting a seed here and a seed there from places I visited & smoked at, and most impotantly,surfed at!
So when you folks talk about "Johnny Appleseeds of Hawaii", please, oh please give credit where credit is due. The surf community, made up of "traveling heads" like myself learned early of the rewards of traveling abroad.

As for people generalizing of their stash. It happened a lot. Back in the 70's when growing on Maui,everything was considered "Maui Wowie" Same thing happened in Kona or anywhere else in in Hawaii with cannabis. But anybody worth their salt back in the 70's hardly ever seeked out "Maui Wowie". Local wise, "Elephant" was the cannabis of choice, all that other stuff was a distant second! I laugh about Mango Weed. Back in the day it was just plants that grew under & around mango trees. Cannabis has this uncanny ability to pick up the fragerances that surround it here in Hawaii. Mixed in with a good soil and you've got yourself something outta this fucking world!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 28, 2010)

Tunda said:


> Ive seen plants ripen and look golden. They were not sun dried and I got the beans from my family in big island.


brah, I got stuff right now that is red/gold in color!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

Elephant!! Everytime i talk to an old timer, that would be the one strain always mentioned


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 28, 2010)

man im sure glad and thankful i found this forum, you people are someting else, its hard to find this many quality people in a group these days...just wanted to let you guys know that ..thanks again


----------



## RedEye808 (Sep 28, 2010)

howzit guys jus a update on wat i got goin...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

RedEye808 said:


> howzit guys jus a update on wat i got goin...
> View attachment 1183212View attachment 1183213View attachment 1183214View attachment 1183226View attachment 1183227View attachment 1183228View attachment 1183229View attachment 1183230View attachment 1183231


nice plants bro.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 28, 2010)

I almost forgot too. When the winter use to roll around that when things use to get real interesting. Surfers like Jeff Crawford & Roger Kincaid from Florida would come to Hawaii with suitcases full of Colombian to pay for their winter surf session on the North Shore. felipe Polamar would bring the Coke up from Peru back then. Dick Brewer and all his shapers(Leroy Dennis, Owl Chapman, Sammy Hawk) were strung out and slinging "china White" on the north shore back. I'll be the first to admit, I used it to contain my personal fear factor out at Sunset on a 15 to 18 ft day on a North West swell by using a bit of it. Gerry Lopez, aka Mr. Pipeline had a surfboard business called 'Lightning Bolt Surfboards', with a shop on Kapiolani Blvd. Gerry made his money to open his shop, selling pakalolo. It was a strain called "lighning Bolt!" So surfers were omni present in pakalolo smoke/grow scene..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

Gerry Lopez is da man!! Mr. Pipeline.


----------



## ravrb (Sep 28, 2010)

Legal patient here, I can not grow and am in desperate need of a caregiver in kauai who knows how to grow kush, purpz and sour diesel.


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 28, 2010)

Puna Bud do you know many oldschool paniolo growers? i have a few pictures of old paniolo growing many plants


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 29, 2010)

"kona gold is a crossed up columbian gold, crossed with local stuff to make it better for hawaii growing"

straight from the horses mouth


----------



## kkday (Sep 29, 2010)

It's funny how people call everything deisel. I grew sour deisel and someone told me "thats not sour deisel" I told him "fuck u I know the grower!" people think they know?!?!, they have no idea! 


I'm going to re-name a strain "2 inches behine the camel toe" and see if people pick that up and use it.


----------



## RedEye808 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice plants bro.


 mahalo nui loa...here's few more pix taken 2day...
start of week 6


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 29, 2010)

These strains became the basic ingredients for what would later become Maui Wowee, Kona Gold, etc etc.. 
Oaxacan varieties (mexico), Columbian Gold, Panama Red, and Thai were the sativa bases... and Afghan as the main induce source.

Much Mahalo, 
Is there any current banks that have a close match to and Afghan and Acapulco Gold,Columbian,Thai cross? 
Whats in the Elephant?


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

kkday said:


> It's funny how people call everything deisel. I grew sour deisel and someone told me "thats not sour deisel" I told him "fuck u I know the grower!" people think they know?!?!, they have no idea!
> 
> 
> I'm going to re-name a strain "2 inches behine the camel toe" and see if people pick that up and use it.


LOL ...classic ..i love it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 29, 2010)

speaking of deisel, I know one connection who get the load of "mango deisel", he also get couple zips of "coconut deisel" also..... lol


----------



## HI Souljah (Sep 29, 2010)

Aloha Hawaiian growers! Just wanted some tips on my plant. This is my outdoor plant for 9 days and its been getting sun from 8am to 12pm for now because i heard to much DIRECT sunlight can kill the seedling. Is that true and if so should that be enough sunlight for now or should i give it more or less? The temperature is a good 80 degrees on a sunny day. Also i am using bottled water to water my plant and i am wanting to know when are the best times to water during the day. And when should i transplant into a bigger pot? The first couple of days of sprouting i noticed something was eating the plant and this is the only plant i have until i can get more seeds. Going be ok yah?! Any feedback would be appreciated. 
Mahalo!


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 29, 2010)

you usually have to acclimate plants to full sunlight. i suggest partial shade for a few days then a 2 hours of full sunlight a few days. after about a week should be OK but every strain/environment is different.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 29, 2010)

I actually recommend getting a CFL or a T5 bulb to veg it for a week or so. I'm not an outdoor grower, but I think the photo period right now is 12/12, so the plant will go straight into flower.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 29, 2010)

Transplant when the height of the plant (measure from top of soil to top of plant) exceeds the height of the container you are growing in..


----------



## kkday (Sep 30, 2010)

Full sun light for a starter is fine for that little thing. Make sure soil stays moist. You wanna avoid clear or see threw containers as pots. Light kills roots, but you plant will suffer shock if you trans plant this early. Just wrap the container with duct tape or something.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 30, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> Puna Bud do you know many oldschool paniolo growers? i have a few pictures of old paniolo growing many plants


sorry Random, can't say that I do..


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 30, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Thank you,
> The Kona Gold Legend, Im sure it has to be established. I can't believe that it would be a generic name for anything coming out of BI.
> Yo Doc, my stalks are sagging from the weight of the blooms. After a feed the bugga sag more! no joke...
> Anyhow, I think its near the end of its life cycle so I haven't bothered with any support.
> Then I wondered if I would have better results if the heavy colas were all supported. I don't know, but I know you know....


sounds like your girls could use some Silica(Grotek) or Rhino Skin(AN) to make those stocks stronger?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanna take the time to dwell a bit more on local strains,landraces, & hybrids in Hawaii, especially Hawaii county. Plus touch on a bit more about Island pioneers/growers.

Okay, once again I wanna address the early pioneers who brought strains to the 808. One group of individuals we failed to mention the other day was military personal. My cousin returned from active duty in Viet Nam by way of Panama. He came home with two or three pounds stuffed inside his stereo speakers. So yeah, the military came home with al kines of goodies.
But with regard to surfers, we travelled in some pretty hairy places to get waves & smoke. My trip to Indo in the early 70's was beyond hairy. Same can be said about my trip to Ceylon(Sri Lanka)too. Both places I could have easily lost my life in the name of cannabis & surf! With regard to Indo, you only have had to seen the movie "The year of living Dangerously". My first trip to Grajigan(Java) was during this period. So if you've seen the movie, you get an idea what it was like. Got better to be there once Mike Boynum set up his surf camp there, kinda away from the war. With Ceylon, the two races of indeginous people were constantly fighting for control of country. Hairy fucking place,and a good place to get hit by a stray bullet too!

So you got all these different groups of people(hippies,military,surfers, and vacationers) coming to Hawaii bringing seeds in their pockets or luggage. 
I have this theory that is pretty solid,and it goes like this. We all realize that with regards to strains, breeds tweak their work. It's like putting their stamp on their work. Another words like KKDay was talking about, "Diesel". Not all Diesels are created equal. That goes with pretty much all professional breeders. Another words Greenhouses "White Widow" is gonna taste different than the "White Widow" put out by Nirvana. But you take Greenhouses version of "White Widow",grown indoors at their faucilty, and put it next to White widow from GH grown on the Big Island, and let people choose which one they want after tasting both. I'm willing to bet that 8 outta ten will pick White Widow grown locally, over GH's version. I can't explain it. But all strains grown locally over time adapt to the enviornment, and in no time at all become local. This is my theory about Kona Gold, Puna Butter etc.,etc.. They were all once foreign strain to here. Meaning Thai eventually crossed with something else became say'Elephant".
Thinking back on my fried brain, Elephant use to have this nice Junipur/Licorice taste that I loved so much. As a youngster I use to go to the old "Beach Center" in Waikiki, one pocket filled with wax paper baggies .Three finger bags of Elephant for $20.00, and a brand new 'Country Surfboard', or 'Dick Brewer' under my other arm. This went on every weekend, it's how I made mines back then!!! Anyway, I'm pretty sure Elephant might have been a cross of two thai strains(Highland Thai, Juicy Fruit Thai). Just one day it was gone???


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 30, 2010)

I almost forgot to tell you that my crossing of MK-Ultra X Cheese is going along better than expected. I have three females that have that dark green look, with a very unique smell. pictures later of MK-Ultra x Cheese.


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone can help me and tell me how long left or am I overdue on the harvest. Its weird because after I feed, the next day the flowers sag choke. Im thinking its packing on more mass so its not ready. I nuked a bud in the micro and sampled it then fricken fell asleep so I thought maybe over-ripe.


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 30, 2010)

Whats the best way to post multiple pics as the "attached thumbnails" and reduce the resolution? My pics is all from my phone.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 30, 2010)

hi yall ???!!! hows it going ??

Been away for 5 days just got back !!!! nice pics every one !!!

Just a question for all outdoor hawiian growers !!!! - what soil do you use ??? did a hole and fill it with potting mix ??? or natural ground soil, compost and manure ??

Just wondering cause will be hopefully doing outdoor grow this year !!!! i have top soil place down the road and they sell pure compost and topsoil and its really cheap to so.. yeah do i dig a hole and fill it 50/50 topsoil / compost and add manure, blood and bone ect..??

^^^^^^^^^^ all organic too !!!

Cheers guys
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 30, 2010)

Roots Organic "707" Potting Soil I hear is good.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 30, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Anyone can help me and tell me how long left or am I overdue on the harvest. Its weird because after I feed, the next day the flowers sag choke. Im thinking its packing on more mass so its not ready. I nuked a bud in the micro and sampled it then fricken fell asleep so I thought maybe over-ripe.


your problem I think is purely a water issue, as in too much!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems like you are growing an Indica dom that is starting to re-veg... 
Look at the elongated calyxes at the top of the plant, they are starting to turn back into leaves..


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 1, 2010)

Watch the rain and humidity Oahu... East side of the island has had 3 straight days of rain and/or high humidity.... recipe for destruction...
Seems like Oahu is getting hit more with rain than the outer islands in this last year of less than average rainfall~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

some shots of kkday's garden. first picture is a teaser, you have to open the thumbnails to see the rest.... enjoy!!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 1, 2010)

Healthy looking plants!!
Big pictures are better!


----------



## herbsDaword (Oct 1, 2010)

Such things as a pinhole leak of light in a grow tent may disturb the plant to go hermie, how much does the moon when "FULL" affect the photo period for outdoor growers?
Also read somewhere that the moon cycles can be used to time a harvest and or major prune, can anyone elaborate on this?


----------



## herbsDaword (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> some shots of kkday's garden. first picture is a teaser, you have to open the thumbnails to see the rest.... enjoy!!


Tell me this is up Tantalus....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Healthy looking plants!!
> Big pictures are better!


I'd blow up all the pictures but it takes forever for a page to load if I did that.


herbsDaword said:


> how much does the moon when "FULL" affect the photo period for outdoor growers?


.....the light of the moon never effects the photo period


herbsDaword said:


> Tell me this is up Tantalus....


LOL!!! ya, it's up at tantalus........may I ask what brought you to that conclusion sherlock?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

there is one thing I almost forgot to mention. if you take a good look at this picture, you're gonna notice that one plant is greener than the rest. all the plants got feed the same and watered the same but that one plant stands out greener than the rest. you wanna know why is that? well I'll be glad to tell you....... that one plant was the only one that was given piss as fertilizer. yup. true story.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 1, 2010)

dr can I can bottel that and sell it in my shop. Dr greenhorn Piss will go great with my new line Puanani juice for a fertilizer!!!


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 1, 2010)

So Doc?! How does piss make your plant change color?? Would it not be a horrible taste??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> So Doc?! How does piss make your plant change color?? Would it not be a horrible taste??


 Cause it has nitrogen. And why would it taste bad? You don't piss on the leaves and buds, you piss on the ground. And ain't fertilizer animal piss and shit anyway???


Hawaiian kind said:


> dr can I can bottel that and sell it in my shop. Dr greenhorn Piss will go great with my new line Puanani juice for a fertilizer!!!


it's not greenhorn piss, it's kkday piss.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 1, 2010)

urea factor ?


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 1, 2010)

Piss has been used as a fertilizer since the beginning of human history...
Since you ingest (hopefully) fruits and vegetables that have the major and minor nutrients, those will get passed in your urine and feces...
Just keep in mind that if you take acid, aspirin, or take xtc.. 
that will get passed in your urine too....

One positive about urine... is that it tends to be acidic so it lowers the pH of the native soils of Hawaii that typically tend to be alkaline rich clays.. 
In your belly, once your liquid hits your kidney, the reaction that takes place there actually acidifies the urine and lowers it a full point or two...

_Keeping this theme in mind... _
People get freaked out when they realize that about 80% of our seed derived crops (tomatoes, grapes, etc) history is full of shit!!!
*Many seeds have to be digested to become activated... * It's our acidity that activates them before we poop them out!!!
Professional seed companies have to process the seeds we buy in stores with chemicals to simulate that process..


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got my Hanna pH combo tester (98130)

Holy Crap!!! Tap water is 8.02 pH..... 
Also I checked the chemical ph indicator (kind with color strip)... and it was off by 1.0 point.... 

I checked a batch of water that I thought I had gotten down to 5.9...... It was 6.7 ?????? 


As Puna Bud suggested earlier... It's a great investment!~!!!

Sheck~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Just got my Hanna pH combo tester (98130)
> 
> Holy Crap!!! Tap water is 8.02 pH.....
> Also I checked the chemical ph indicator (kind with color strip)... and it was off by 1.0 point....
> ...


8.02 pH,.....bad for plants but good for your health. lol bottle that water and sell it as kangan water!


----------



## Rtoke (Oct 1, 2010)

sweet !!!!!

greenhorn !!!? what soil did ya use for those awesome plants ya got there mate??

cheers

peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> sweet !!!!!
> 
> greenhorn !!!? what soil did ya use for those awesome plants ya got there mate??
> 
> ...


if your talking about the emerald forrest, those plants aren't mine, they are kkdays. if you wanna see me plants, you gotta go to my journal.

the soil kkday is using is a mixture of fox farms, roots organic, and sunshine mix. it's mostly recycled soil from the past grows.


----------



## herbsDaword (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd blow up all the pictures but it takes forever for a page to load if I did that.
> .....the light of the moon never effects the photo period
> 
> LOL!!! ya, it's up at tantalus........may I ask what brought you to that conclusion sherlock?


 Yeah bro, Im always up Tantalus, You ever heard of T-Time 4:20? You not the only greenthumb on the Touge....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Yeah bro, Im always up Tantalus, You ever heard of T-Time 4:20? You not the only greenthumb on the Touge....


It's not at tantalus, lol! I was only joking. The last time I been up tantalus was in high school, over 18 years ago! I used to smash chicks up there all the time. Lol


----------



## herbsDaword (Oct 1, 2010)

With all the lil stuff like worms, flies, nutrient burn etc...my problem is "too much water."
Anyways, Thanks to the fellas at Green Hands of Aloha for always throwin' down the knowledge. Aloha Bruddahs!


----------



## herbsDaword (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyways, Doc hows dis? $17.99 a pop. What you think?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> How can that be, bra you from the states and high school for you was over a decade ago.


I'm not from the states! Lol what gave you that idea? I'm oahugrown, born and raised. My Hawaiian roots run strong. In fact my cousin is a all-state defensive end for kamehameha. And highschool for me was almost 2 decades ago. I think you got me confused with someone else. Where did you get your info from anyway? 


herbsDaword said:


> Anyways, Doc hows dis? $17.99 a pop. What you think?


not really a fan of LED yet, maybe when the technology gets better. Let me know how it works for you though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> With all the lil stuff like worms, flies, nutrient burn etc...my problem is "too much water."
> Anyways, Thanks to the fellas at Green Hands of Aloha for always throwin' down the knowledge. Aloha Bruddahs!


Wondering why you edited your post? And you still haven't answered my question. where did you get your info from about me? Cause it's wrong.


Originally Posted by herbsDaword 
How can that be, bra you from the states and high school for you was over a decade ago.


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 2, 2010)

_Uh oh... This shit's gonna get crazy... _
That's pretty low accusing him of being from the states.. 
There are some lines you shouldn't cross..


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Bro

Anyone see there is a shop on north shore now? Hes a cool guy and has a small shop but there is fox farm soil and other things there. He is next to the gas station near the sugar mill. Not sure the name sorry. 

where you get that Led? 

Dr when you fyling home to _Nebraska _you white hick I know you tan well but thats just a cover for your red neck.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol! You guys crack me up!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I see why you think he is from the mainland... because of those posts he made on his grow log... 
If you didn't already know where he was from, I could see why you would think that...
Funny thing is a couple pages after that, he talks some crazy shit... and then pictures.. WOW!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Oh I see why you think he is from the mainland... because of those posts he made on his grow log...
> If you didn't already know where he was from, I could see why you would think that...
> Funny thing is a couple pages after that, he talks some crazy shit... and then pictures.. WOW!


Lol! What posts may that be?


----------



## Cru3l (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm gonna make popcorn... Be right back..

I got $10 on Doc... Any takers?


----------



## Rtoke (Oct 2, 2010)

hey guys has any one use 50% top soil and 40% compost and 10% manuree as a soil mix for plants outdoors, cause i dont really want to use bagged soil and shit !!!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol! What posts may that be?


I was just trying to see if someone would go through the 500 pages of posts to look for it..
BTW I could have been talking about anyone  I made sure not to make any specific references to you!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I was just trying to see if someone would go through the 500 pages of posts to look for it..
> BTW I could have been talking about anyone  I made sure not to make any specific references to you!


Sheckster you trickster!! Lol. I went back to my journal to look what you was talking about!


I did notice I do alot of crazy talking though! Hahaha.


----------



## RandomKindness (Oct 2, 2010)

i see rear naked chokes and muay thai kicks in someones future


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2010)

I was browsing youtube and I found this local braddah. he fuckin' jams! check it out. dude plays drums and uke/guitar at the same time...



http://www.youtube.com/user/AIJAM808


....dude got the same ukulele as me! hahaha!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 3, 2010)

So I have been having grasshopper issues.. the small ones... eating little holes in my leaves!


Don't know too many solutions for grasshoppers.... 
_

Here is a solution for the smaller ones.._

*

I wanted to keep things organic....*

For the organic purists out there... This is by far the best method I have ever seen for small critters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

Bad Boyz on Duty!!*








*
Solo Hunter--- *
note the grasshopper damage on the plants!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2010)

Lizards rule!!


----------



## Topo (Oct 3, 2010)

Just leave it to GEICO!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 3, 2010)

I know a buch of you here are UFC fans. So I thought I'd bring to you the rip off if UFC 119. Evan Dunham vs. Sean Sherk has got to be the rip off of the night. To me, Dunham wins it with a come from behind victory. What do you guys think?

Enjoy it, wasn't easy to find this fight. It was mostly taken down already in most places on net.

http://mmafightvideosonline.blogspot.com/2010/09/sean-sherk-vs-evan-dunham-fight-video.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunham got robbed for sure! Even Dana white thought that dunham should've won that fight.


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! Lau Lau!! That was some bullshit right there! Im a mma trainee too and i thought that was some bogus action right there! Sherk was getting owned but must say that was a good fight


----------



## grassified (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> So I have been having grasshopper issues.. the small ones... eating little holes in my leaves!
> 
> 
> Don't know too many solutions for grasshoppers....
> ...


I always have little grasshoppers on my plants, they eat a few holes in my plants but not enough for me to want to kill them, plus they are high as fuck, I touch them and they just sit there, how could u kill something when its that high? its just cruel, let em enjoy life.

going up to take some pix right now for you guys. BRB (get ready to point and laugh)


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 3, 2010)

grassified said:


> I always have little grasshoppers on my plants, they eat a few holes in my plants but not enough for me to want to kill them, plus they are high as fuck, I touch them and they just sit there, how could u kill something when its that high? its just cruel, let em enjoy life.
> 
> going up to take some pix right now for you guys. BRB (get ready to point and laugh)


_
Grassified got too high and forgot to come back and post ROFL......._
*
Think how high the geckos get when they eat a bunch of high grasshoppers.... *
*Yea... pass it on!~*


----------



## grassified (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> _
> Grassified got too high and forgot to come back and post ROFL......._
> *
> Think how high the geckos get when they eat a bunch of high grasshoppers.... *
> *Yea... pass it on!~*


haha, good point. I gotta get me some lizards

yeah im still here, just got back actually, did a little exploring.

Anyway it looks like I cant upload iphone pictures for some reason, not on this site or imageshack, so ill have to bring a non-ghetto camera next time and bring some pics back.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 3, 2010)

This will solve your grasshopper problem Sheck, but then you'll have a chicken problem..


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 3, 2010)

......................


----------



## 808toker (Oct 4, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking Good Surfd~
What are we looking at?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 4, 2010)

im so pissed. homeland security snatched my seeds i got offline.... they were autos im so bummed, i really wanted some autos to greenhouse over short season this might be a good time to ask if anyone has autos

p.s.
surfd, looking very delicious and snowy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> ......................





beautiful!!


----------



## grassified (Oct 4, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> im so pissed. homeland security snatched my seeds i got offline.... they were autos im so bummed, i really wanted some autos to greenhouse over short season this might be a good time to ask if anyone has autos
> 
> p.s.
> surfd, looking very delicious and snowy


bah, dont stress about it. most people try autos once and never go back anyway, especially in HI they just aren't practical for the yield you get, maybe good for a kid living with his parents who wants to grow in his computer case, but even then, just keep the light cycle right and lst.

if you think losing your seeds is bad, I think I just lost my wallet in the forest somewhere with 100$ cash in it >.<


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 4, 2010)

grassified said:


> bah, dont stress about it. most people try autos once and never go back anyway, especially in HI they just aren't practical for the yield you get, maybe good for a kid living with his parents who wants to grow in his computer case, but even then, just keep the light cycle right and lst.
> 
> if you think losing your seeds is bad, I think I just lost my wallet in the forest somewhere with 100$ cash in it >.<


LOL Grassified you need to slightly reduce your dosage.. 
or share whatever crazy shit you are smoking because
you are too high


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 4, 2010)

Mauichronic808, i get some auto seeds i never going use, PM me an address, I'll try to send.
6 x Deisel ryder(pretty nice actually)
6 x auto ak-47(don't germ for shit)
1x nirvana nl auto fem
1x dinafem roadrunner
1x dinafem haze auto


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as the cola shots, this was a freebie run, pics are of sensi star, barneys red cherry berry, DNA sour cream. I think my favorite this time was dinafems white siberian, great shape and unreal smell. You can see my skinny ass 7ft tall og 18 finishing up in the background.


----------



## grassified (Oct 4, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> LOL Grassified you need to slightly reduce your dosage..
> or share whatever crazy shit you are smoking because
> you are too high


brah if im so high then how did I grow this monster? Shes ten feet tall I took this picture from a tree.

haha plus a i havent smoked in 3 months now, getting a pilot rating, unfortunately you cant get high and get high at the same time.



anyway all jokes aside I finally got an image of her, prolly get a couple oz. oh yeah chec kout my mean scythe, kk if u need some grass cleared i got the cane grass reaper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> As far as the cola shots, this was a freebie run, pics are of sensi star, barneys red cherry berry, DNA sour cream. I think my favorite this time was dinafems white siberian, great shape and unreal smell. You can see my skinny ass 7ft tall og 18 finishing up in the background.


LOL! I was going ask you if that was one male in the background


----------



## Cord420 (Oct 5, 2010)

Aloha! This is going to sound kinda random, but I thought I would give this a shot..... I am on vacation from California (legal medical smoker from the mainland) on vacation in Kihei, Maui.....I have been here for two days so far & would love to get my hands on some dank. Any tips on where to go and look, or anyone who could possibly help me out ... Any help / input would be amazing and greatly appreciated .... I am not a nark or cop or anything ..... Just a a stoner in paradise looking obtain a little 420 fun.....If you want to Email me: [email protected] THANKS & Jah Bless!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 5, 2010)

I have seen this suggested in another forum, so I will pass that on 
_
Get a six-pack of beer and start a conversation with people who appear to have like-minded interests with you.
_Paia is a town known for it's abundance of white hippie types.. Very close to the Tahoe hippie genre which you may be familiar with 
If I still had to look on the streets, I guess I would go to a park or the beach, somewhere that people would feel comfortable lighting up!
Good luck


----------



## aznhamma420 (Oct 5, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> im so pissed. homeland security snatched my seeds i got offline.... they were autos im so bummed, i really wanted some autos to greenhouse over short season this might be a good time to ask if anyone has autos
> 
> p.s.
> surfd, looking very delicious and snowy


what happens when they snatch up your shet?... do they follow up on it or anything or your just don't get your seeds


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 5, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Mauichronic808, i get some auto seeds i never going use, PM me an address, I'll try to send.
> 6 x Deisel ryder(pretty nice actually)
> 6 x auto ak-47(don't germ for shit)
> 1x nirvana nl auto fem
> ...


I'm by no means an advocate, or an expert on auto flowering strains. But if you decide to grow out those beans. I'll give you a few pointers I got from guys(english)from across the pond. All of them told me that you only wanna transplant autos once and one time only! Make sure you put them in good size pots. Auto flowering strains have an incredibly long root system when grown out. So they need space . As for feeding them, I was told you only give them B-1 and that's it.
This past season I tried growing a few out myself. I wish I had known this info(Above) myself when I attempted to grow them earlier this year. Perhaps the haul would have been better?


----------



## vdubb808 (Oct 5, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> im so pissed. homeland security snatched my seeds i got offline.... they were autos im so bummed, i really wanted some autos to greenhouse over short season this might be a good time to ask if anyone has autos
> 
> p.s.
> surfd, looking very delicious and snowy


How do you know Homeland Security got it ? And what company did you order from ?


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 5, 2010)

If Customs or Homeland Security get your seeds, you will know because they still send you your delivery..
They remove the seeds from the seed packages and give you a green piece of paper that says.. "Marijuana seeds are contraband... blah blah blah.."
You do not get into trouble... they do not follow up...
They will reseal the package and put green tape on it... 

*Examples*


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 5, 2010)

I just don't see the point of growing autoflowers.. I have seen a great deal of evidence that they were more a marketing ploy than anything else...


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 5, 2010)

*Okay who has rubbed their eyes when they have fresh Marijuana resins on their fingers???????
* 
OUCH!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah i had a big yellow sticker on a cut open envolope poorly taped shut with a smaller one taped closed inside that one. i ordered from attitude but i dont see why they didnt get creative with it and put it glued between some magazine pages and send me a catalog or something like the other companies. the only reason i was going for autos this season was the time constraints that ive had with growing fully mature plants, but now due to my new indoor gardening skills im just gunna raise some keiki's for a month or so and then just chuck em outside, maybe greenhouse it or something, keep it casual. you know...


----------



## aznhamma420 (Oct 6, 2010)

anyone ordered from "cannibisseeds.com" they are fukin dirt cheap... but not sure on quality or if the package will even be delivered successfully


----------



## vdubb808 (Oct 6, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> yeah i had a big yellow sticker on a cut open envolope poorly taped shut with a smaller one taped closed inside that one. i ordered from attitude but i dont see why they didnt get creative with it and put it glued between some magazine pages and send me a catalog or something like the other companies. the only reason i was going for autos this season was the time constraints that ive had with growing fully mature plants, but now due to my new indoor gardening skills im just gunna raise some keiki's for a month or so and then just chuck em outside, maybe greenhouse it or something, keep it casual. you know...


Shit, I just ordered some seeds from Attitude. Did you let the guys at Attitude know that Customs are on to their packaging ? I hope my stealth packaging option helps to keep it STEALTH...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

reaching the final stages. not long now....












....is that a swamp monkey in the woods?! lol


----------



## kkday (Oct 7, 2010)

You see the spiritual gardian Gardner in the top left no mess


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 7, 2010)

shhhiiittttttt, to show you how fucked up I am. I thought it was 'Swamp Monster'!?


----------



## Topo (Oct 7, 2010)

vdubb808 said:


> Shit, I just ordered some seeds from Attitude. Did you let the guys at Attitude know that Customs are on to their packaging ? I hope my stealth packaging option helps to keep it STEALTH...........


Got a delivery intact very very recently. As far as autos, yeah, they are low on the chain, but I need bonsai size and all-year flowering to avoid paying $250.00 a 1/4. Come spring, I will go with regulars feminized. * If I germ regular fems now (10/7), will I get a fast but small yield?* I once went through a reveg, and it pissed me off. I feel the need for weed. 

All for personal stash, nothing more. I drink too much. I need to hit the reefer more and drink less.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 7, 2010)

haha lizard man!! hiding in the brush... very classic photo and i like the looks of those plants too. good work men


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> shhhiiittttttt, to show you how fucked up I am. I thought it was 'Swamp Monster'!?


I got swamp monkey off of the vh1 show "legend hunters" with real and chance, lol.


----------



## grassified (Oct 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> reaching the final stages. not long now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha

nice lookin plants ya got there. what strain?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

grassified said:


> hahahaha
> nice lookin plants ya got there. what strain?


thanks but it's kkdays plants. It's buddhas breath. Is yours buddhas breath too?


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 7, 2010)

looks amazing....have fun carrying that out to your ride...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> looks amazing....have fun carrying that out to your ride...


hahaha! I know right?! gotta go stealth and pull a ninja at night or something.


----------



## kkday (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm going to use a donkey and load it on his back like sugar cane


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 7, 2010)

kkday said:


> I'm going to use a donkey and load it on his back like sugar cane


*I can picture that conversation right now......*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> *I can picture that conversation right now......*


LOL!!! good one sheck!!  hahahhahhaa!


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy shit thats funny...nice


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I know right?! gotta go stealth and pull a ninja at night or something.


old school harvesting 101:

midnight moon or 2 am moon, a machete & four duffel bags, two gadoots and one Pit Bull..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> old school harvesting 101:
> 
> midnight moon or 2 am moon, a machete & four duffel bags, two gadoots and one Pit Bull..


hahaha! I'm still laughing on the 2 gadoots! hahaha!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I wanna take a poll here amongst us Hawaiian residents. Even though it's not for us to vote on. Where California goes, the rest of the nation follows. So where do all of you guys sit on Prop 19 and why?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

can I pm you my response? lol!!! I notice it's a really touchy subject.

good question though, I would really like to know what some of us think about it too.... some people, I already know thier opinion lol


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> can I pm you my response? lol!!! I notice it's a really touchy subject.
> 
> good question though, I would really like to know what some of us think about it too.... some people, I already know thier opinion lol


_Oct 4, 2010
California is the latest state to decriminalize possession of small amounts of marijuana. Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger signed the bill today that converts possession of an ounce or less of marijuana a civil infraction instead of a misdemeanor. The law doesn&#8217;t actually go into effect until January 1, 2011, and it&#8217;s a minor difference from the law currently on the books. Right now, if you&#8217;re caught with an ounce of pot on you, it&#8217;s a misdemeanor that will cost you an arrest, an appearance in court and a $100 fine. After January 1st, it will still cost you $100 but you&#8217;ll simply pay the fine at the courthouse without having to appear in court. There&#8217;ll be nothing on your record and the state will save money in not having to book and hold hearings on the 60,000 or so people who get caught with pot every year. Be aware though, smoking in public or in front of a minor is still a misdemeanor._


At this point in time... *No... * especially after Arnold just signed the law above....
Apparently Prop 19 limits how much you can grow at home 25 square feet.... So 5 x 5 room or plot....

I know many dispensary owners that are worried about the law.. Wait and see~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

I might be wrong but doesn't prop 215 override prop 19?


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be to worried about the 5x5 grow area. I forget which city in Cali it was, but they were telling people to not call 911 unless it was really serious (murder, rape, assault) because they had a shortage of cops or funds. Plus, if 19 passes your neighbors can't be like "I smell pot, call the cops" because it would be legal. I don't think people can determine the size of your grow area based on smell? Just my opinion.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I might be wrong but doesn't prop 215 override prop 19?


I've read that if you are a 215 patient then the one ounce limit and 5x5 grow area don't apply. But even if you're not med, cops aren't going to be going into every home looking for people with more than one ounce (hopefully).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Guy's

 In July I acquired a plant from the north shore of Oahu. I was told the Plant was a white widow/ afgani strain...it came in a 3 gallon container with some undesirable soil and a bit of gravel in the bottom of the pot. The plant was a clone i know this because after I harvested the plant i was examining the roots systems for deficiency&#8217;s and the roots were running threw a jiffy pellet. At any rate I took some cuttings and looking for more information on the breed. I know posting this here is a shot in the dark&#8230;but I like the strain and want to keep it going. If anyone knows what I&#8217;m talking about and would like to share any info i would be greatly appreciate it&#8230;.btw the person who sold the plants to my source stated he bought the two plants for $20 from a guy who needed some extra money quickly. wateva's...heh heh heh


----------



## grassified (Oct 8, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> I've read that if you are a 215 patient then the one ounce limit and 5x5 grow area don't apply.


Then who does it apply to? The general public? Anybody can grow a 5x5 garden? if so, awwwesoommeee. too bad my friend back in cali got arrested for his grow op , he shoulda just waited a year longer.




DelSlow said:


> But even if you're not med, cops aren't going to be going into every home looking for people with more than one ounce (hopefully).


You can count on it!

I am pretty sure my plants are buddhas breath too,


wait a sec wtf mine are 2 feet tall and yurs are 6!! booooo

haha nice plants kk. CHECK YO INBOX


----------



## rking1985 (Oct 8, 2010)

craca102 said:


> very nicely put.


 
I deffinately agree!!!


----------



## kkday (Oct 8, 2010)

Grass I stand over 6' those are over 8' but the weight will pull them down. They say size dosent matter.... I say, I'm sorry to hear that. 



Sheck you had me rolling, thanks for the lough!


----------



## grassified (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah im jealous man same strain 6 foot difference haha, u doing a short season too? I think im gonna try a short season just to get some fem seeds, gonna give colloidal silver a shot. I really gotta invest more money in my soil mixture I think thats where I really messed up this year (that and I put nearly a whole bag of water crystals in the soil, woops)


----------



## grassified (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> In July I acquired a plant from the north shore of Oahu. I was told the Plant was a white widow/ afgani strain...it came in a 3 gallon container with some undesirable soil and a bit of gravel in the bottom of the pot. The plant was a clone i know this because after I harvested the plant i was examining the roots systems for deficiencys and the roots were running threw a jiffy pellet. At any rate I took some cuttings and looking for more information on the breed. I know posting this here is a shot in the darkbut I like the strain and want to keep it going. If anyone knows what Im talking about and would like to share any info i would be greatly appreciate it.btw the person who sold the plants to my source stated he bought the two plants for $20 from a guy who needed some extra money quickly. wateva's...heh heh heh



It could have been a seed started from a jiffy puck, but more likely than not its a clone.

As far as the strain goes... a google search reveals several grows of a white widow x afghani, look em up. get some pics up in here 
oh yeah and just had some more of that hindu buddahs shit or whateveritscalled, one small hit, and im pretty dam high. dried for 3 days then into a jar and has been curing for about a week now. This was the stuff I picked a while ago (cleaning off lower popcorn budz, knew they would come in handy  



o shit, after typing this message im even higher, only been 10 minutes, i feel like im getting higher..... awesomnesssss.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 9, 2010)

What would be the long term drawbacks of Prop 19? I think any sort of baby steps is still progress...How is Aiona's stance on MMJ?


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 9, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> What would be the long term drawbacks of Prop 19? I think any sort of baby steps is still progress...How is Aiona's stance on MMJ?


One of the drawbacks is local cities could determine that medical users have to pay a tax on what they use... 

For instance.. my best friend who grows in a desert community... he is a 100% disabled Veteran... 
The Veteran's Administration gives him 500 morphine pills/month.. He refuses them and instead smokes a ton of ganja he grows himself... Probably about an ounce per week...
He has to grow indoors... and pay an electric bill + the cost of supplies etc... (you indoor growers know) 
*and to pay $50 tax per ounce on top of that....?????? That's crazy....*

It will be interesting to see the reaction of the Feds and the DEA... Many people think they will come down on California if Prop 19 passes, and enforce some kind of moratorium on the state.. 
Chances are pretty good that Prop 19 will pass.. We will see what happens... Hopefully we get a governor that will support the pro marijuana legislature that our state representatives put forth

As far as Aiona goes... 
He is a Republican and the Republican platform does not support use of Medical Marijuana..... 
Aiona is supposedly less pot friendly than Lingle... and she followed the party platform..


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 9, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> What would be the long term drawbacks of Prop 19? I think any sort of baby steps is still progress...How is Aiona's stance on MMJ?


 Yup. I think it's progress. 1oz>0oz. And I think Aiona has a pretty strong anti drug stance. Medical dispensaries..not to sure..


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 9, 2010)

Well one good possibility is that if Prop 19 passes.. The DEA will concentrate all their forces on California.... Leave us alone here...
Only downfall in this scenario is that all that incredible progress they are making against the Ice/Speed epidemic here in Hawaii would be lost!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 9, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> I wouldn't be to worried about the 5x5 grow area. I forget which city in Cali it was, but they were telling people to not call 911 unless it was really serious (murder, rape, assault) because they had a shortage of cops or funds. Plus, if 19 passes your neighbors can't be like "I smell pot, call the cops" because it would be legal. I don't think people can determine the size of your grow area based on smell? Just my opinion.


the city of Rancho Cordova said it would cost upwards of $16,000.00 a year to maintain & pay taxes on a 5 x 5 plot!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> can I pm you my response? lol!!! I notice it's a really touchy subject.
> 
> good question though, I would really like to know what some of us think about it too.... some people, I already know thier opinion lol


brah, check this out and tell me what you think. As a matter of fact,everyone watch this, then feedback http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2iEqg9qJno


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm interested to see how this will affect Hawaiian marijuana exports to California..

Obviously this is gonna make it very expensive to grow your own if you are a medical user in California..


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 9, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, check this out and tell me what you think. As a matter of fact,everyone watch this, then feedback http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2iEqg9qJno


everyone i know in my home state is voting NO on 19 ...75% of them are med/rec users...the other 25% +or- are voting no because they see more and more government influences on their personal health as poor results continue with the budget crises , its a political mess anymore ...seriously ...15 k for 25 sq feet thats unreal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a few pic's of the ditch weed the ww/afgani produced....it's been curing for a week now and it's staring to get it's flava back. It smells like a college girls pussy!...heh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a few more pic's of what i got cook'en both are near the same age. The thicker one is bag seed and the genetics are unknown. The skinnier one is clone of the WW/Afgani. Both were veg'd under 6500k Fluorescents to a height of 12 inches then put outside to flower. Today marks week 3 of flowering. I'm going to name the thicker "unknown" strain Speedy Gonzales because the rate of growth is unbelievable. At 3 weeks the flowers are twice the size of the WW/Afgani strain


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 9, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, check this out and tell me what you think. As a matter of fact,everyone watch this, then feedback http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2iEqg9qJno


Edit.. I don't kno now.. Still on the fence about it. The way it's written gives each city/county the choice to tax mj. So obviously there will be places like the one you mentioned, and there will be more weed friendly counties that might not tax the herb at all.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 9, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Edit.. I don't kno now.. Still on the fence about it. The way it's written gives each city/county the choice to tax mj. So obviously there will be places like the one you mentioned, and there will be more weed friendly counties that might not tax the herb at all.


you're joking right? Tell me one county that would pass up on the opportunity to tax the smokers for basically free money! 

Also, if you guys were wondering how the "king"(Jack) would vote on it,,,,wonder no more just watch and try to understand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h0rcUS4bSk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Topo (Oct 9, 2010)

grassified said:


> It could have been a seed started from a jiffy puck, but more likely than not its a clone.
> 
> As far as the strain goes... a google search reveals several grows of a white widow x afghani, look em up. get some pics up in here
> oh yeah and just had some more of that hindu buddahs shit or whateveritscalled, one small hit, and im pretty dam high. dried for 3 days then into a jar and has been curing for about a week now. This was the stuff I picked a while ago (cleaning off lower popcorn budz, knew they would come in handy
> ...


I am soooo jealous.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 9, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> you're joking right? Tell me one county that would pass up on the opportunity to tax the smokers for basically free money!
> 
> Also, if you guys were wondering how the "king"(Jack) would vote on it,,,,wonder no more just watch and try to understand
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h0rcUS4bSk&feature=player_embedded#!


Who is going to collect the taxes? Are they going to have people going in everyones houses looking for grow ops? Jus keep it low key.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 9, 2010)

But look, no disrespect. I agree that it's worded in a way that only lawyers can understand. And usually it means that someones trying some sneaky shit.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> But look, no disrespect. I agree that it's worded in a way that only lawyers can understand. And usually it means that someones trying some sneaky shit.


all indications point towards Richard Lee & big business. Listen, for the longest time people, I was without a doubt in support of Prop 19. But I now have doubt!? This could be our one and only chance to get it on the ballot,..anywhere!?

The one thing I hold on to is the thought that where ever Cali goes, the rest follow. Say the law passes there, I fully expect our state and others to follow rather quickly,especially if revenue is coming in?


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 10, 2010)

Will pot go the way of alcohol? How many of us drink vs. brew? Consumers are lazy nowadays. Will consumers just pay to purchase along with a tax? Is the gov betting on that and not so much worried about taxing the 5x5s? 

I'd hate to lose momentum when the timing seems perfect.....


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2010)

if Prop 19 goes through. I'm not sure how it will effect Hawaii. But I'm sure in due time there is gonna be a huge 'Black Market Seed business' that will take effect world wide. Read and find out why.

I always knew I hated the bastard "Skunkman", for has ties to the DEA in Europe. But this isreally over the top!

http://community.kpfz.org/taxonomy/term/27


----------



## stoneyburd (Oct 10, 2010)

i think prop 19 is a good thing, and if it passes im sure other states will follow. california has always been the guinea pig, setting trends etc. once more states adopt a policy like prop 19 and see revenue from it, thats a strong message that im sure the Federal govt will see and hopefully allow full widespread legalization nationwide. once its allowed nationwide, then hawaii will be able to export across state lines legally. could be the next sugar for hawaii?? we have a unique climate that allows us to grow some of the best paka in the world. 

and if it does go full legal, big business WILL be in it. no doubt about that, its like growing gold on trees.

but dont worry guys, good bud is still hard to grow, so even when the market is flooded with the "budlight" and "coors" of bud, i think people will still pay a premium for high grade, organic, connoissuer bud. none of our talents will go to waste.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a few pic's of the ditch weed the ww/afgani produced....it's been curing for a week now and it's staring to get it's flava back. It smells like a college girls pussy!...heh heh heh


nice i can see both the w.w. and afghani influences on there.. there like w.w. buds, with the structure of afghani!


----------



## stoneyburd (Oct 10, 2010)

also forgot to add that prop. 19 opens the door for hemp to be grown and utilized. hemp produces four times as much paper per acre than trees! hemp can save the world!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> also forgot to add that prop. 19 opens the door for hemp to be grown and utilized. hemp produces four times as much paper per acre than trees! hemp can save the world!


your not gonna want hemp pollinating your choice ass geentics.... esp on a small place such has an island


----------



## stoneyburd (Oct 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your not gonna want hemp pollinating your choice ass geentics.... esp on a small place such has an island


I meant it in a general sense of it being legalized nationally, to the point where they grow hemp in the mainland u.s., like in huuuge acres of farmland, iowa, etc?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> I meant it in a general sense of it being legalized nationally, to the point where they grow hemp in the mainland u.s., like in huuuge acres of farmland, iowa, etc?


Hawaii is one of the few states that's licensed to grow Hemp right now. But the BS the DEA put on the Ag Dept. & whoever is just to much. Funny how Hemp works here in the USA. Ilegal to grow in most states, but legal to important and sell in most. So what's that tell you about Hemp?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> but dont worry guys, good bud is still hard to grow, so even when the market is flooded with the "budlight" and "coors" of bud, i think people will still pay a premium for high grade, organic, connoissuer bud. none of our talents will go to waste.


brah, I think we all should worry. Did you not read the last post I put up talking about Cannabis seeds? Kick ass cannabis starts with kick ass genetics,and if the genetics are locked down by people like HortaPharm. Making top of the line buds may be a real hassle in the future if you don't play your cards right or invest in the future properly. When I say invest in the future. I'm talking about getting and keeping your own stock of seeds.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Will pot go the way of alcohol? How many of us drink vs. brew? Consumers are lazy nowadays. Will consumers just pay to purchase along with a tax? Is the gov betting on that and not so much worried about taxing the 5x5s?


 It's how "Big Industry" is gonna jump in on our action. City/County's can raise the price for these 5 x5 grow area to where average Joe can no longer afford to grow at home. Forcing them to buy from one of a handful of dispensaries that will cover the entire state? 



SurfdOut said:


> I'd hate to lose momentum when the timing seems perfect.....


I agree, but I wanna make sure everybody isn't being "Oaky Doked" by the gov., or by assholes like "Skunkman"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 10, 2010)

Honestly, if prop19 passes or not, it won't slow my roll. wether I abide by the law or not, I'll still be doing what I do now.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 10, 2010)

prop 19 does seem a little extreme in the sense that one would have to pay 15,000 dollars per 25 sq foot area (info gathered from wikipedia) i mean where is the patient supposed to come up with that kind of money? thats several pounds worth of marijuana to sell before coming up with that! but i agree with a few other members here that this going to open up a door to get weed out there in the country/cali more. and as for this underground seed market i agree, there is definetly room for genetics to get fucked up and strewn about all over the globe, thats a great point. anyways im hurting pretty bad right now, went a little too hard last night and needed a few care givers of my own haha... feel a little bit like this:


----------



## RandomKindness (Oct 10, 2010)

it will create a huge trafficking problem for surrounding states, not to mention people shipping it to far away lands after being bought legally


----------



## 808toker (Oct 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Honestly, if prop19 passes or not, it won't slow my roll. wether I abide by the law or not, I'll still be doing what I do now.


 exactly its our lives dont let others tell you what to do while we live them.  "sensimilla is a gift from *JAH* i will not follow your man-made law" - tribal seeds


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> if Prop 19 goes through. I'm not sure how it will effect Hawaii. But I'm sure in due time there is gonna be a huge 'Black Market Seed business' that will take effect world wide. Read and find out why.
> 
> I always knew I hated the bastard "Skunkman", for has ties to the DEA in Europe. But this isreally over the top!
> 
> http://community.kpfz.org/taxonomy/term/27


That's some messed up shit. Trying to patent the herb?!?!


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Honestly, if prop19 passes or not, it won't slow my roll. wether I abide by the law or not, I'll still be doing what I do now.


Same here. But I better start making seeds. That way I got some decent genetics before they get patened.


----------



## grassified (Oct 10, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> i think prop 19 is a good thing, and if it passes im sure other states will follow. california has always been the guinea pig, setting trends etc. once more states adopt a policy like prop 19 and see revenue from it, thats a strong message that im sure the Federal govt will see and hopefully allow full widespread legalization nationwide. once its allowed nationwide, then hawaii will be able to export across state lines legally. could be the next sugar for hawaii?? we have a unique climate that allows us to grow some of the best paka in the world.
> 
> and if it does go full legal, big business WILL be in it. no doubt about that, its like growing gold on trees.
> 
> but dont worry guys, good bud is still hard to grow, so even when the market is flooded with the "budlight" and "coors" of bud, i think people will still pay a premium for high grade, organic, connoissuer bud. none of our talents will go to waste.


If big business gets into it they are gonna try to control the whole market or a very large portion of it. Gonna be like any other crop, corn cotton soybeans, they are going to make the BEST mj plant, extreme potency, best overall feeling, fastest growing and large yielding. and patent it so only they can provide it. now when pot goes mainstream, 95% of people are gonna be smoking big corporations pot, cus they just wanna smoke whatever feels the best and is cheapest/most readily available (think in the future of dispensaries as being mcdonalds...). Of course there will always be the side market, like organic foods today versus mainstream food. Regardless, its gonna be a lot like today with all the big corporations controlling it, which is gonna kinda suck.

pessimism aside ya never know whats gonna happen.


----------



## stoneyburd (Oct 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, I think we all should worry. Did you not read the last post I put up talking about Cannabis seeds? Kick ass cannabis starts with kick ass genetics,and if the genetics are locked down by people like HortaPharm. Making top of the line buds may be a real hassle in the future if you don't play your cards right or invest in the future properly. When I say invest in the future. I'm talking about getting and keeping your own stock of seeds.


wow that is an eye opening article! i agree that genetics should not be able to be locked down, patented, etc. F*** i hate the world sometimes, always messing with mother nature, and trying to exploit, always the big guys (corps) messing with the small guys (farmers). there is a Monsanto compound on maui in kihei, I wonder if they have been working with cannabis too? barbed wire fences all around it. 

i too, now have doubt...


----------



## Topo (Oct 11, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> i think prop 19 is a good thing, and if it passes im sure other states will follow. california has always been the guinea pig, setting trends etc. once more states adopt a policy like prop 19 and see revenue from it, thats a strong message that im sure the Federal govt will see and hopefully allow full widespread legalization nationwide. once its allowed nationwide, then hawaii will be able to export across state lines legally. could be the next sugar for hawaii?? we have a unique climate that allows us to grow some of the best paka in the world.
> 
> and if it does go full legal, big business WILL be in it. no doubt about that, its like growing gold on trees.
> 
> but dont worry guys, good bud is still hard to grow, so even when the market is flooded with the "budlight" and "coors" of bud, i think people will still pay a premium for high grade, organic, connoissuer bud. none of our talents will go to waste.


Call it the "microbrew," or should I say the "microbud."


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

well got some bad news gang, kkdays garden got hit by them damn termites again they hit 3 plants, that's half of kkday's crop.... when we got to the grow site, the 3 plants where laying on the ground. it sucks man. kkday salvaged what could of the ones hit by the termites. not really certain what he is gonna do with it. it's still premature bud. I'm superbummed and those aren't even mine. sad day today....
View attachment 1204980



I do have some pictures of the survivors. 

View attachment 1204982View attachment 1204991View attachment 1204984View attachment 1204985View attachment 1204987View attachment 1204998View attachment 1204999


----------



## kkday (Oct 11, 2010)

Yup there gos Disney land!!


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 11, 2010)

Damn termites!! Sorry for your plants kkday. But on the bright side, looks like you got yourself a few nice plants there!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 11, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yup there gos Disney land!!



Sorry to hear about that dude. Did you plant straight into the ground, or were they in grow bags?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Sorry to hear about that dude. Did you plant straight into the ground, or were they in grow bags?


I'll answer that since I'm on now.

1 was in a growbag, 2 were in the ground.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 11, 2010)

808toker said:


> exactly its our lives dont let others tell you what to do while we live them.  "sensimilla is a gift from *JAH* i will not follow your man-made law" - tribal seeds


you really haven't lived that long have you? If you really think things are gonna be without consequences guess again. there will be a pretty price to pay somewhere, someday. Perhaps it won't be in the form of money either!!!

Your so called gift might be taken right from under you in the very near future. Remember the name HortaPharm..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

If half the people on this thread followed the laws now, they wouldn't be growing cause they are not medical. where is the consequences for that? they still doing what they doing reguardless of the law


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 11, 2010)

Man will continue to be man, and it's in his nature to be greedy and self-centered. We think we're smarter than God so we continue to genetically modify the plants we need to survive. Modifying cannabis so she won't clone or seed in the name of greed sounds like something we would do. I'm sure I'll be long dead before that happens, though.

Bummer on the damn bugs guys!! You used to put plates under the grow bags?

Dr. saw your boy BJ jogging aroung DH when I was getting out of the water this am....pit bull little fucker..


----------



## 808toker (Oct 11, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> you really haven't lived that long have you? If you really think things are gonna be without consequences guess again. there will be a pretty price to pay somewhere, someday. Perhaps it won't be in the form of money either!!!
> 
> Your so called gift might be taken right from under you in the very near future. Remember the name HortaPharm..


 of course theyll be consequences...thats why i said that! its fuckeeed up and i dont agree with it all. but like doc said weather the law changes or not ill be enjoying the gift as long as i can ...thanks for the negativity! have a great day!


----------



## 808toker (Oct 11, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yup there gos Disney land!!


NOOOO  how did what you "salvaged" turn out?


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey whats up guys! Just wanted to know if anybody ever used MG Quickstart? Its a transplanting solution and I wanted to test it out. She good for go or no??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

as far as seeds being patented and marketed and being unavailable, and same with the clones, they still can do what they want and it aint gonna slow my roll one bit. I got all the seeds and strains to make more seeds, inline and crosses, that I want in my hands. I don't need to depend on a seed company now. and I suggest everyone else do the same, and stock up now,,, so it don't slow your roll.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

i could have posted with reference to a few quotes, glad i was patient...its time to realize that the last 5 pages have broght abtsome division , and thats not good..
dont let legislation foil your thinking...love ya Pepper
p.s. i got me some outdoor medicine .....and it works !


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 11, 2010)

808toker said:


> of course theyll be consequences...thats why i said that! its fuckeeed up and i dont agree with it all. but like doc said weather the law changes or not ill be enjoying the gift as long as i can ...thanks for the negativity! have a great day!


with what part do you agree with? Jack Herer, said before his death that we should never pay taxes on cannabis. He said why reward the Feds for lying to the masses so long?

How is me pointing something out being negative? Call me the "devil's advocate", but negative,...no! Brah, I'm willing to bet I have way more invested in the industry than you! But that's not the point. You always have to look beyond what seems the obvious right in front of you. Especially when dealing with the law. Sneaky is their middle name,...oh that happens to be the middle name to big industry too! Listen, don't be an ostrich, with your head in the sand. Take my words as a warning. Better prepared than sorry, right?

This is how Europe repays America for the early years of cannabis revolution. Nothing worse than getting reemed by two expatriates!
http://www.cannabisfarmer.com/web/node/39


----------



## 808toker (Oct 11, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> with what part do you agree with? Jack Herer, said before his death that we should never pay taxes on cannabis. He said why reward the Feds for lying to the masses so long?
> 
> How is me pointing something out being negative? Call me the "devil's advocate", but negative,...no! Brah, I'm willing to bet I have way more invested in the industry than you! But that's not the point. You always have to look beyond what seems the obvious right in front of you. Especially when dealing with the law. Sneaky is their middle name,...oh that happens to be the middle name to big industry too! Listen, don't be an ostrich, with your head in the sand. Take my words as a warning. Better prepared than sorry, right?
> 
> ...


 haha typo *at all...i dont really wanna argue...haha too baked


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 12, 2010)

since some of you are getting their feathers ruffled, or panties in a knot over whAT is suppose to be a friendly conversation about Prop 19 Why all the brewhahah, bottomline fellows, none of us here get to vote on prop19,right? But we can be prepared for what possibly might follow.

Here is my biggest problem with Prop 19. It deals with recreational cannabis,which I'm all for. But shouldn't we get the medical cannabis laws settled first before we move onto recreational?

Doc. is right that you all should save your beans. With the exception of strains that have gone 'Hermie" on you. They need to get tossed ASAP. Myself, what was it two years ago that I met some of you at Buddy's pad in Kaneohe. At the time I had several new strains from Nirvana. They were grown both indoors & outdoors, but they all turned "hermie", without any stress whatsoever.....so they have been tossed.
It will take 4 years to lockdown a strain to your specs. I'm talking seed bank quality were each seed will produce similiar results.

Hey, not to change the subject. Since we are a medical Cannabis state,I wonder if we should have access for patients to dispensaries here in the islands like Cali?

I freaked by all this seed stuff/info coming from Amsterdam. I mean so freaked out, I'm gonna limit my europe seed action. I just called my friend in Cali. He's gonna help me out with west coast strains from now on.

I'm glad I gotta stash of MK-Ultra X Cheese seeds. I wasn't sure at first because I picked the mother(cheese) rather hastily. Fact of the matter was I didn't have a bunch of females ready at the time. So I do these first group of MK X Cheese seeds. Outta five seeds four come up female. Since this is the first round of MK-Ultra x Cheese, I grew them inside so they wouldn't have to fight off bugs. Or should I say as much bugs. These four girls are darker than my other plants. Plus, their smell is off the chart! So I'm happy with this new strain I'm gonna call "Ultra Cheese". The girls should be ready in less than a month. Now, my pure MK-Ultra breed seeding project I figure would go off smoothly. This was a feminized seed that went male. I had all these perfect females, so I did what mother nature would have done. So I germinate ten of these seeds. Outta ten, you know how many females I got? Just fucking three. How's that for ratio {lol}. Anyway, I got those three bitches growing right next to my four 'Ultra cheeses'. They come out successful. Next round will be outdoors so it can be 100% organic, oh excuse me, 100% Veganic! 
My male SSH is coming into his own soon too. Once ready, I will introduce him to one of my Lemon Skunk ladies. Then down the road gang, I should have some 'Super Lemon Haze' of the Puna variety Hopefully I'll have enough to were I can gift some of them to Patients here in da islands..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2010)

West coast strains from Cali is where it's at!


The ultra-cheese sounds like a winner puna!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> West coast strains from Cali is where it's at!
> 
> 
> The ultra-cheese sounds like a winner puna!


you know, I remember the day you dropped me off at airport Dr. I really appreciate what you did for me(beanwise) at the time. So I wanted to return the favor. That is one of the reasons I wanted to see you guys last month. I had beans with me to kickdown to you guys & Sheckmeister, and possibly Tunda. But as fate would have it, I missed everybody on my last trip!!!

I'll keep some of those beans for when I see you next time. I'll be making my own Headband here real soon too. That I look forward too!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If half the people on this thread followed the laws now, they wouldn't be growing cause they are not medical. where is the consequences for that? they still doing what they doing reguardless of the law


one word: BOOM.

edit: The govt can tax and the govt can bitch and whine but really really really when it comes down to it, marijuana and its cultivation lies on the shoulders of those who don't really give a fuck and are good at doing that. I know people that have been growing for years very large scale and no where near for medical purposes and that person is doing just fine. if they put up a law we can tear it down, maybe not on our front lawn or in their faces but maybe in attic or basement. few words. have an awesome day everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Hey whats up guys! Just wanted to know if anybody ever used MG Quickstart? Its a transplanting solution and I wanted to test it out. She good for go or no??


Jiffy pellets, Rootone, MG Quickstarts 1/4 solution (1/4 cap per gallon) is what i use for cuttings. Soak the jiffy pellets in the solution...then dip'em and stick'em and you should see roots in a week or so. It works but I&#8217;ve done it without it and the cuttings seem to root in the same amount of time regardless


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice i can see both the w.w. and afghani influences on there.. there like w.w. buds, with the structure of afghani!


Thx Express for taking a gander at my little bitches! This was my 1st grow and i was surprised out how well the WW/Afgani turned out considering it was grown it shitty soil and nute'd with MG Bloom Booster. The evolution of this plant is being grown with FFOF and The FF Trio of Nutes. The girls experienced slight nute burn using the FFOF and 1/4 strength on the nutes so next time around Im going to use Kelloggs Patio Plus @ 8 bucks a bag and what's in it I dont think you can go wrong


----------



## grassified (Oct 13, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Especially when dealing with the law. Sneaky is their middle name,...



oh yeah, their sneaky alright. sneaky enough to google anything with the name "hawaii" "marijuana" "grower" or "growing" and have THIS thread come up in the first page... yeah no jokes, try it.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 13, 2010)

grassified said:


> oh yeah, their sneaky alright. sneaky enough to google anything with the name "hawaii" "marijuana" "grower" or "growing" and have THIS thread come up in the first page... yeah no jokes, try it.


Lol! Anything we can do about that?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2010)

grassified said:


> oh yeah, their sneaky alright. sneaky enough to google anything with the name "hawaii" "marijuana" "grower" or "growing" and have THIS thread come up in the first page... yeah no jokes, try it.


Awesome!! If we are the number1 hit on google, we rock! Give yourselfs a hand. 2 yrs ago, this thread was non-existant, now it's the #1 hit. Booyaa!! ... Just to let y'all know, I got the most posts in this thread ahahahahaha!


----------



## Topo (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awesome!! If we are the number1 hit on google, we rock! Give yourselfs a hand. 2 yrs ago, this thread was non-existant, now it's the #1 hit. Booyaa!! ... Just to let y'all know, I got the most posts in this thread ahahahahaha!


And now too, I am a part of history!


----------



## SilkySmoke (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup yalls. I have a question. maybe two. Any of you guys ever started a seed this late and grown it out outdoor sun only? I'm wondering how tall it would get. Or if it would flower anything worthwhile.
mahalos.
-------------
edited:
haha forgot to put 2nd question. spider mites killing me. tried some neem oil-based spray from home depot/lowes but hasn't really been working. Anything you guys use to keep mites and other bugs away? Organic or non, doesn't really matter to me. unreal how you guys growing in the mts. don't have all kinds of bugs. or maybe it's just my area?


----------



## Topo (Oct 13, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> Sup yalls. I have a question. maybe two. Any of you guys ever started a seed this late and grown it out outdoor sun only? I'm wondering how tall it would get. Or if it would flower anything worthwhile.
> mahalos.
> -------------
> edited:
> haha forgot to put 2nd question. spider mites killing me. tried some neem oil-based spray from home depot/lowes but hasn't really been working. Anything you guys use to keep mites and other bugs away? Organic or non, doesn't really matter to me. unreal how you guys growing in the mts. don't have all kinds of bugs. or maybe it's just my area?


I germed just 9 days ago, and hope to get just stash for me. Depends on the strain too. It will be quick but small. So that depends on what you consider worthwhile.

As far as the bugs, that's the one of the things that worry me about growing here. In Georgia, I grew for 2 years and never saw a bug.


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 13, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> Sup yalls. I have a question. maybe two. Any of you guys ever started a seed this late and grown it out outdoor sun only? I'm wondering how tall it would get. Or if it would flower anything worthwhile.
> mahalos.
> -------------
> edited:
> haha forgot to put 2nd question. spider mites killing me. tried some neem oil-based spray from home depot/lowes but hasn't really been working. Anything you guys use to keep mites and other bugs away? Organic or non, doesn't really matter to me. unreal how you guys growing in the mts. don't have all kinds of bugs. or maybe it's just my area?


I germed a bagseed and planted outside on the 20th of September and it looks as it is growing slow for almost a month, will post pics up. Plus I just got 3 more bagseeds I just germed and planted today also. Hoping for the best for these! And about your bug problem Im using some Fox Farm "Dont Bug Me" It works wonders on those pesty bastards!


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll answer that since I'm on now.
> 
> 1 was in a growbag, 2 were in the ground.


Hey doc I'm going to correct u they were all in the ground, the only ones that made it were in grow bags


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2010)

kkday said:


> Hey doc I'm going to correct u they were all in the ground, the only ones that made it were in grow bags


Oh that's right, my bad. the one in the growbag that was leaning over was saved by using the shovel to prop it back up.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 13, 2010)

kkday said:


> Hey doc I'm going to correct u they were all in the ground, the only ones that made it were in grow bags


I guess there is a lesson to be learned there,right? GROW BAGS are awesome!!!!! 100% of my outdoor grows have in grow bags since 76! I'm sorry it happened to you brother. But as outdoor renegades, we have no choice but to play the odds. 

I haven't had to deal with termites with cannabis in a long long time. But the next time you grow in the dirt. Dig next to your grow hole a smaller hole. Not more than one foot away from cannabis plants. You'll need a pair or two of panties hose. In these two pairs of panty hose you're gonna mix a concoction of mint & catnip dried.(which can be purchased at health food store) Fill panty hose with concoction. You then bury the two panty hose in seperate holes that surround plants. Lightly water holes that have panty hose to activate mint/catnip combo. Termites will not enjoy this scent at all!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2010)

Grow bags are awesome but the termites will still get to em. Our last grow during short season was in growbags and they got hit by termites. We had to put saucers under them to stop the termites from attacking the plants


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2010)

grassified said:


> oh yeah, their sneaky alright. sneaky enough to google anything with the name "hawaii" "marijuana" "grower" or "growing" and have THIS thread come up in the first page... yeah no jokes, try it.


That's how i stumbled across this site....chaaahooo!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Grow bags are awesome but the termites will still get to em. Our last grow during short season was in growbags and they got hit by termites. We had to put saucers under them to stop the termites from attacking the plants


what I'm saying is grow bags give you the luxury of being able to move them from harm's way at anytime.


----------



## tardis (Oct 13, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> what I'm saying is grow bags give you the luxury of being able to move them from harm's way at anytime.


True That! I grow in pots on a table, makes it much easier for hand watering not having to bend down so I dont wet the trichomes.


----------



## noo1knos (Oct 13, 2010)

is that train tracks?where the hell is that shit?


----------



## grassified (Oct 13, 2010)

alright guys I need some outdoor strain suggestions. At this point im limited to ordering seeds online. I was thinking take the simple route and get some sensi skunk #1. But thats soo boring and oldskool. So give me a better strain choice. I need something that grows good in hawaii


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

as far as my plant goes I got budworms. Sucks. I just pulled the whole bud with the worm and killed the little sucker, he tried to crawl back up the plant.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2010)

grassified said:


> alright guys I need some outdoor strain suggestions. At this point im limited to ordering seeds online. I was thinking take the simple route and get some sensi skunk #1. But thats soo boring and oldskool. So give me a better strain choice. I need something that grows good in hawaii
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Holy Shit WTF is a bud worm.....sorry to hear that brah Id be torn up about that...I wish I could give you advice on strain....but Im way to knew to this to be dishing out any real advice


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 13, 2010)

grassified said:


> Sucks. I just pulled the whole bud with the worm and killed the little sucker, he tried to crawl back up the plant.


Isn't it amazing how fast they move? 
Bastards.. 
all of em!

After I pick em out.. I either try to feed them to the geckos or I put em on the wall and within seconds a big ant will come out and try to drag it away ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 14, 2010)

Frigging worms...pulled five off my ak-47, none on the vortex or headband(might be good-fan leaves starting to get frosty) and they are all the same age and close to each other.

On the edibles too Puna? Made some butter and also some brownies with an oz of buds in each. My friend ate 2 bites of the brownies then she slept for 17 hours, I ate two and was ready to watch football for awhile. Just trying the butter now, stuck a fat slice in my chili....


----------



## tardis (Oct 14, 2010)

grassified said:


> alright guys I need some outdoor strain suggestions. At this point im limited to ordering seeds online. I was thinking take the simple route and get some sensi skunk #1. But thats soo boring and oldskool. So give me a better strain choice. I need something that grows good in hawaii
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Subcools Vortex & Jack the Ripper & Flav all grew well here on Kauai. No bugs ate em outside only thing was couple caterpillers loved em (only pest that seemed to go after em)

But I never grew but hear that Durban Poison does well here cause Pure Sativa. pure Sativa take longer but will grow better in Hawaii. Stay away from pure Indicas unless its really dry where you live.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 14, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Frigging worms...pulled five off my ak-47, none on the vortex or headband(might be good-fan leaves starting to get frosty) and they are all the same age and close to each other.
> 
> On the edibles too Puna? Made some butter and also some brownies with an oz of buds in each. My friend ate 2 bites of the brownies then she slept for 17 hours, I ate two and was ready to watch football for awhile. Just trying the butter now, stuck a fat slice in my chili....


did you have a nice receipe for cannabutter?


----------



## Topo (Oct 14, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Frigging worms...pulled five off my ak-47, none on the vortex or headband(might be good-fan leaves starting to get frosty) and they are all the same age and close to each other.
> 
> On the edibles too Puna? Made some butter and also some brownies with an oz of buds in each. My friend ate 2 bites of the brownies then she slept for 17 hours, I ate two and was ready to watch football for awhile. Just trying the butter now, stuck a fat slice in my chili....


I have lost total crops to worms in Hawaii.  I hope not again. It was a nightmare.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 14, 2010)

Topo said:


> I have lost total crops to worms in Hawaii.  I hope not again. It was a nightmare.


go out and get a product called "BT Wormer". It's one of those solutions that you mix a couple of ounces of it to a gallon of water. Spray it on your ladies once a week. It will deal with worms(li'll green bastards,green catapillars, and the brown catapillars that sting or bite)& catapillars. I started using to stuff two years ago and haven't looked back! Don't wait to pick this stuff up, it will work! If you are an organic farmer, like myself. you'll have to look elsewhere for help. Neem, Peppermint soap,etc.,etc...
Once I truly gave way to 100% organic farming , BT Wormer was no longer an option.

Good luck


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 14, 2010)

Im so pissed right now!! Just went outside to go look at my baby plant thats about a month old and I just started watering with this alaska fish fertilizer yesterday. So i take a look into the pot and it looks like it got dug up by a FCKING cat!! I mean the plant is still in the pot but it was buried in soil so I tried to remove all the soil off the plant and fix this mess so hopefully it starts growing again. Anybody experience this problem and is there any way my plant is going to survive??


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 14, 2010)

puna, looks like the zion train is coming your way!

souljah, if the plant still looks aight and the roots werent dug up then id say shes still priming but there could be a week or 2 where she may be looking a lil sic. maybe a pic could help with the diagnosis.


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 14, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> souljah, if the plant still looks aight and the roots werent dug up then id say shes still priming but there could be a week or 2 where she may be looking a lil sic. maybe a pic could help with the diagnosis.


So I just took a look at it again and I think its a goner already!! The plant is just drooping over on its side but no roots were harmed I think. Tried to put it back in place carefully when I first saw it but now it looks like its done. Cant believe it!! I put so much work into this little plant and now its gone. Gotta find me more seeds now.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 14, 2010)

Give her some more water, she'll be ok. Are you sure it's a cat? My cats never mess with my plants, but the bufos will hop in the pot and dig around.

As far as worm damage, I check my plants sooo much, I catch them right away and rarely lose much.

I did my butter in the crock pot this time, seems to work.


----------



## Topo (Oct 14, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> go out and get a product called "BT Wormer". It's one of those solutions that you mix a couple of ounces of it to a gallon of water. Spray it on your ladies once a week. It will deal with worms(li'll green bastards,green catapillars, and the brown catapillars that sting or bite)& catapillars. I started using to stuff two years ago and haven't looked back! Don't wait to pick this stuff up, it will work! If you are an organic farmer, like myself. you'll have to look elsewhere for help. Neem, Peppermint soap,etc.,etc...
> Once I truly gave way to 100% organic farming , BT Wormer was no longer an option.
> 
> Good luck


Ok cool man. It's nice to know something that has been proven to work. I am not growing organically, so this makes it simpler. I remember when my colas turned mangy brown within a day from the worms/caterpillars.

Mahalo!


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 14, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Give her some more water, she'll be ok. Are you sure it's a cat? My cats never mess with my plants, but the bufos will hop in the pot and dig around.
> 
> As far as worm damage, I check my plants sooo much, I catch them right away and rarely lose much.
> 
> I did my butter in the crock pot this time, seems to work.


Im not to sure if it was a cat but thats the only thing I could think of that would mess with my plant. Plus I thought it could have been the smell from the fish fertilizer that would attract the cats. But it looks like my plant is getting better just from some sunlight. Just gonna kick back and watch it grow now


----------



## grassified (Oct 14, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> go out and get a product called "BT Wormer". It's one of those solutions that you mix a couple of ounces of it to a gallon of water. Spray it on your ladies once a week. It will deal with worms(li'll green bastards,green catapillars, and the brown catapillars that sting or bite)& catapillars. I started using to stuff two years ago and haven't looked back! Don't wait to pick this stuff up, it will work! If you are an organic farmer, like myself. you'll have to look elsewhere for help. Neem, Peppermint soap,etc.,etc...
> Once I truly gave way to 100% organic farming , BT Wormer was no longer an option.
> 
> Good luck


yeah the thing is I wanna smoke weed not BT wormer. Thanks for the advice tho, I suppose if its that bad ill have to get some, but for now ill keep my buds free of topically applied chemicals.



Sheckster said:


> Isn't it amazing how fast they move?
> Bastards..
> all of em!
> 
> After I pick em out.. I either try to feed them to the geckos or I put em on the wall and within seconds a big ant will come out and try to drag it away ...


HAHAHAHA yeah that sounds like the proper treatment. I had all these red ants around the base of my plants, I thought they were killing bugs, but they were feeding these little bugs sucking on my plant! Look like little moths. I tried to feed them the budworm but those fukin hippy ants wouldn't eat it, so I had to lay out the ant poison, thats what you get for being a goddamn hippy ant.



tardis said:


> Subcools Vortex & Jack the Ripper & Flav all grew well here on Kauai. No bugs ate em outside only thing was couple caterpillers loved em (only pest that seemed to go after em)
> 
> But I never grew but hear that Durban Poison does well here cause Pure Sativa. pure Sativa take longer but will grow better in Hawaii. Stay away from pure Indicas unless its really dry where you live.


good suggestions, I generally avoid subcools strains thoug becasue they are said to be SUPERIOR smoke, but not so much on growth vigor and yield. (save for agent orange and a few others I think)

I went with sannies KILLING FIELDS!!!!!! I heard its freakin bomb sativa, good yeild, and not too bad growth wise, ill keep you guys informed for sure. a little over 50$ shipped to HI for 10 reg seeds. Its amazing how they get you for seeds these days, but w/e.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 14, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> So I just took a look at it again and I think its a goner already!! The plant is just drooping over on its side but no roots were harmed I think. Tried to put it back in place carefully when I first saw it but now it looks like its done. Cant believe it!! I put so much work into this little plant and now its gone. Gotta find me more seeds now.
> 
> View attachment 1212685View attachment 1212686


i say dont give up, if need maybe give a little support for the plant to lean on and tie with a twist tie to keep up, and water to keep the roots alive and active. good luck wit her


----------



## stoneyburd (Oct 15, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Im not to sure if it was a cat but thats the only thing I could think of that would mess with my plant. Plus I thought it could have been the smell from the fish fertilizer that would attract the cats. But it looks like my plant is getting better just from some sunlight. Just gonna kick back and watch it grow now


superthrive is supposed to help plants in stress, root shock. try some of that if you gots it. i use it in my clone water, when i transplant, and emergency. so far havent lost a plant.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys. Got a question. Last 2 grows were done in 1 gal pots and all plants finished between 12-14 inches. If all variables remained the same could I come to the conclusion that if I were to use 3 gal pots, plants would be 3 ft? Thanks.


----------



## kkday (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi souljah I'll tell you what that is!!!! It's a toed or a snail, Im not posative what it is. Pritty sure it was a toed!! I went threw this problem years ago, only way I found out was I went out at nite and he dug up the soil to sit in the moister, if its a snail they dig in the dirt and lay eggs or something, one time my soil was messed up then the plant died a few days later when I dumped the soil there the bitch was!!


As for my lost plants, I don't sweat it. It sucks but I was over it by the time we got out of the mountain.


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 15, 2010)

kkday said:


> Hi souljah I'll tell you what that is!!!! It's a toed or a snail, Im not posative what it is. Pritty sure it was a toed!! I went threw this problem years ago, only way I found out was I went out at nite and he dug up the soil to sit in the moister, if its a snail they dig in the dirt and lay eggs or something, one time my soil was messed up then the plant died a few days later when I dumped the soil there the bitch was!!
> 
> 
> As for my lost plants, I don't sweat it. It sucks but I was over it by the time we got out of the mountain.


You know what Im gonna do tonight?!? Im gonna sit in my truck, roll me a fat spliffand just watch if any critters come out to play!!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 15, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Hey guys. Got a question. Last 2 grows were done in 1 gal pots and all plants finished between 12-14 inches. If all variables remained the same could I come to the conclusion that if I were to use 3 gal pots, plants would be 3 ft? Thanks.


If you are using 1 gal pots... as soon as your plant is taller than the pot (about 5"), your plant is probably already rootbound.. Which will result in stunted growth and lower yield..


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 15, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> If you are using 1 gal pots... as soon as your plant is taller than the pot (about 5"), your plant is probably already rootbound.. Which will result in stunted growth and lower yield..


 That happened on my first plant. I didn't really have my watering technique down yet. It ended up being 10 inches and yielded half oz. It was in a 2 gal. There was def. root spinout. My last few plants tho have been in 1 gal and ended up being around the same size/yield. No spinning of roots tho. I've just been trying to get my gardening down so to conserve dirt/money, I've been growing in 1 gal pots.


----------



## herbsDaword (Oct 15, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> You know what Im gonna do tonight?!? Im gonna sit in my truck, roll me a fat spliffand just watch if any critters come out to play!!


Rajah That!
Sup Growers I have a question on what to do with the budrot. I have not seen any Caterpillers but certain nuggets are drying and obviously dying. Some turn crispy brown others just not so much. Is this from the caterpillar or does the plant slowly dies off. Anyhow is there anything to do with the infected areas? Is okay to use the bud rot buds for anything or is it toxic? Cook, incense?


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 15, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Rajah That!
> Sup Growers I have a question on what to do with the budrot. I have not seen any Caterpillers but certain nuggets are drying and obviously dying. Some turn crispy brown others just not so much. Is this from the caterpillar or does the plant slowly dies off. Anyhow is there anything to do with the infected areas? Is okay to use the bud rot buds for anything or is it toxic? Cook, incense?


You should inspect the dying buds and look for the silk they put up to protect themselves..
Will look like sticky spider web material...


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 15, 2010)

ATTENTION 808 Medical Patients: It's War Baby!!! I just knew these assholes would do this shit to us. Change you can't hardly believe in! Stop the madness Barry don't let Eric Holder send in the "Federal Butt Worms" to enforce a policy only the anal retentive right supports. I'm so tire of Obama trying to compromise with the right on every issue. This is one of those issues too!

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/10/even-if-prop-19-passes-us-atty-gen-eric-holder-says-federal-drug-laws-will-be-vigorously-enforced-against-people-who-grow-dis.html


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 15, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> ATTENTION 808 Medical Patients: It's War Baby!!! I just knew these assholes would do this shit to us. Change you can't hardly believe in! Stop the madness Barry don't let Eric Holder send in the "Federal Butt Worms" to enforce a policy only the anal retentive right supports. I'm so tire of Obama trying to compromise with the right on every issue. This is one of those issues too!
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/10/even-if-prop-19-passes-us-atty-gen-eric-holder-says-federal-drug-laws-will-be-vigorously-enforced-against-people-who-grow-dis.html


Damn puna!! This got the whole nation going crazy over Prop 19.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> ATTENTION 808 Medical Patients: It's War Baby!!! I just knew these assholes would do this shit to us. Change you can't hardly believe in! Stop the madness Barry don't let Eric Holder send in the "Federal Butt Worms" to enforce a policy only the anal retentive right supports. I'm so tire of Obama trying to compromise with the right on every issue. This is one of those issues too!
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/10/even-if-prop-19-passes-us-atty-gen-eric-holder-says-federal-drug-laws-will-be-vigorously-enforced-against-people-who-grow-dis.html


States Rights!!!...Feds go fuck off please!


----------



## grassified (Oct 15, 2010)

The federal government regulates too much in this country, the state really should have equal or greater power than the federal government regarding their own regulations.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2010)

grassified said:


> The federal government regulates too much in this country, the state really should have equal or greater power than the federal government regarding their own regulations.


Amen Brother!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 15, 2010)

Who knew we had so many libertarians!


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 16, 2010)

WTF Barack...need I remind you?


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 16, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> WTF Barack...need I remind you?


Haha is that Obama?!?!


----------



## Topo (Oct 16, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Haha is that Obama?!?!


Maybe, but he is in here for sure. So am I.


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 16, 2010)

Topo said:


> Maybe, but he is in here for sure. So am I.


No fcking way!! Brah, you went to school with Obama and played basketball with him?!?! Thats sooooo sickk!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 16, 2010)

Kimbo knows what time it is!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQkpSfiBNKs&NR=1


----------



## Topo (Oct 16, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> No fcking way!! Brah, you went to school with Obama and played basketball with him?!?! Thats sooooo sickk!!


Yeah, and he sucked at basketball, so don't believe otherwise. We were good friends all through high school. Barry was cool.

Basketball wasn't the only thing we did


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 16, 2010)

Topo said:


> Yeah, and he sucked at basketball, so don't believe otherwise. We were good friends all through high school. Barry was cool.
> 
> Basketball wasn't the only thing we did


I just learned something new today!! Not only does he suck at basketball!! But he himself was a law breaker! I would have never known! Now if he can only take a trip down memory lane with a nice fat bluntthen maybe he will realize whats best for our country!! Bwahahaha


----------



## grassified (Oct 16, 2010)

hey guys I know its bad to post links to other forums here but you guys just have to see this. Outdoor humboldt grow.

This page in particular has some amazing pix, even cervantes himself said there were the biggest plants he's ever seen (the old guy in the pics is Jorge Cervantes)
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164917&highlight=soil&page=90

read the thread, lots of good information, truely freakin incredible.


----------



## kkday (Oct 16, 2010)

People change, people do things they normaly wouldn't under pier presure, he needs to man up and stick to his words. Don't let goverment over interfear with state laws. If so why have states??? Let's just establish a king already.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2010)

kkday said:


> People change, people do things they normaly wouldn't under pier presure, he needs to man up and stick to his words. Don't let goverment over interfear with state laws. If so why have states??? Let's just establish a king already.


[video=youtube;Id4SzowyOhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4SzowyOhA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

I built a flowering box today for the girls....i needed to fab something to keep the pots from getting a direct hit for the sun. Those black pots really heat up the soil. Now they are off the ground and the pots are protected from the sun....chaahoo!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

grassified said:


> hey guys I know its bad to post links to other forums here but you guys just have to see this. Outdoor humboldt grow.
> 
> This page in particular has some amazing pix, even cervantes himself said there were the biggest plants he's ever seen (the old guy in the pics is Jorge Cervantes)
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164917&highlight=soil&page=90
> ...


that's insane....but i love it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1216718I built a flowering box today for the girls....i needed to fab something to keep the pots from getting a direct hit for the sun. Those black pots really heat up the soil. Now they are off the ground and the pots are protected from the sun....chaahoo!









dude, that's sweet!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2010)

grassified said:


> hey guys I know its bad to post links to other forums here but you guys just have to see this. Outdoor humboldt grow.
> 
> This page in particular has some amazing pix, even cervantes himself said there were the biggest plants he's ever seen (the old guy in the pics is Jorge Cervantes)
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164917&highlight=soil&page=90
> ...


awesome frickin' buds that dude had!! I have to browse that thread. maybe even sign up and post it was that awesome, lol!! good lookin' out grass. nice find.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1216718I built a flowering box today for the girls....i needed to fab something to keep the pots from getting a direct hit for the sun. Those black pots really heat up the soil. Now they are off the ground and the pots are protected from the sun....chaahoo!


whatcha got growing in there?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 17, 2010)

second installment of "Strain Hunters" from Greenhouse is finally done. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8&feature=sub


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> whatcha got growing in there?


Ive got some AF 48 and WW/Afgani.....Here's a few more Pic's. 1st pic is the WW/Afgani at 4 weeks 3rd pic is the AK 48 at 4 weeks 4th pic is WW/Afgani (topped) 1st week of flowering. In the flowering box starting on the left is the AK 48 and moving to the right is the WW/Afgani.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, that's sweet!


Thanks Man! Necessity is the Mother of Invention


----------



## RandomKindness (Oct 17, 2010)

paint the wood flat white


----------



## Topo (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys, some of my seedlings are twisting on the 1st set of leaves. They get good all day sun. Too much?


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 17, 2010)

Topo said:


> Hey guys, some of my seedlings are twisting on the 1st set of leaves. They get good all day sun. Too much?


How much days are your plants??


----------



## Topo (Oct 18, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> How much days are your plants??


They popped their heads out of the soil 7-8 days ago. I also have problems with my Dinafem Auto Hazes. Two of them are rejects; they are not growing a second set of leaves, just the primaries. Once they are gone, the seedlings will die-there is no live shoot.


----------



## Topo (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, do I need to concern myself with buying pH Up and Down to adjust tap water? I did this religiously in Atlanta, but wondered if I need to do that here with our island water supply.

Mahalo!


----------



## grassified (Oct 18, 2010)

Topo said:


> Hey guys, do I need to concern myself with buying pH Up and Down to adjust tap water? I did this religiously in Atlanta, but wondered if I need to do that here with our island water supply.
> 
> Mahalo!


ph is about 8.2 hawaii tap. SO yeah u needa ph down.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2010)

grassified said:


> ph is about 8.2 hawaii tap. SO yeah u needa ph down.


Have you ever ph'd rain water?


----------



## Topo (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, gonna try to hit the magic mark of 6.5. Nothing but the best for my babies. And I'd be totally interested to see what pH rainwater is. Judging by the response.....it is alkaline?


----------



## pcal (Oct 19, 2010)

tap water is supposed to be regulated at neutral or ph 7.0 to protect the pipes from corroding if the water becomes too acidic.
the problem is, our water is chemically set to ph 7.0 with lime.

rain water tends to be acidic and is great for plants. don't know what the ph is but it did test acidic when i tested it.


----------



## Topo (Oct 19, 2010)

pcal said:


> tap water is supposed to be regulated at neutral or ph 7.0 to protect the pipes from corroding if the water becomes too acidic.
> the problem is, our water is chemically set to ph 7.0 with lime.
> 
> rain water tends to be acidic and is great for plants. don't know what the ph is but it did test acidic when i tested it.


Very cool, thanks for the information. So what is my best bet? Pool supply store? Pet store? I went to a pet store today, and their pH Up/Down sold in _*tiny*_ little bottles. I am used to having pints of this shit around!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 19, 2010)

You want about 5.8 pH for vegging and about 6.5 for flowering for optimal results...
Note that different strains have some what of a variance in their pH.... 
Example... Some sour diesel strains will not veg at all if they are not between 5.8-6.0..

As far as pH down goes... it is just 1 mol of citric acid (concentration unit for chemistry  . Theoretically, You could use any type of acid to lower your pH..
You could lower your ph with lemon juice 

In most cases rain water is only acidic in industrialized areas... as it picks up the different chemicals in the air that are spewed out...

Tap water is actually more basic ( solutions are either acidic,neutral, or basic) not because of pipes, but because of our bodies.. mostly our teeth...
Humans can't survive on water that is too basic or too acidic... needs to be close to neutral but on the alkaline side...


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 19, 2010)

Topo said:


> Very cool, thanks for the information. So what is my best bet? Pool supply store? Pet store? I went to a pet store today, and their pH Up/Down sold in _*tiny*_ little bottles. I am used to having pints of this shit around!


brah, do yourself a favor,...don't buy any of that shit! Be an organic dirt farmer like myself. If you really only want the best for your "ladies", I highly suggest you go organic my friend. By this I mean don't buy PH Up or PH Down. Instead I suggest you replace your "PH UP" with Baking Soda, and for "PH down",go with "Apple Cidar Vinegar". If you're into "live" soil, PH Up & PH Down kills just about everything under the dirt line. 
Myself, I'm on a 'Catchment Water System',over in Puna where I live. So my water PH can change daily. So having PH Pen has really been blessing in disguise for me. But now that I've changed over to the Vegan Style method of cannabis growing, I really no longer need a PH Pen,..to PH water! But I still use it to determine PPM on nutes.

Topo, not to change the subject. But when was the last time you spoke with your old classmate Barry? Because of that man who spoke so elequently, I voted for the first time in over 20 years! At the time of the presidential campaign, I felt in awe of this man from Punahou. "Change that you can believe in", wasn't that his campaign moto? Well, I fell for it "hook line & sinker". But I noticed cracks within his ship almost the same day he took his oath to office. Over & over in my head I kept hearing, "Change that you can believe in". Almost immeadiately after he took office, I started to feel uncomfortable. Was this because there really was no change that I could openly see? Barry naming Timothy Geithner[sp],head of the financial cabinet/world was not change you could believe in!? It was business as usual in the old "Status Quo" manner. Geithner was instrumental in bringing down the banking world & Wall Street when him and his old work partners from Goldman Sachs were in charge. So this was a big let down for me with Barry. Togo, I believe the liberal/progressives & Independants sectors of our society put Barry into office on Pennsylvania Ave. in 2008. The same people who put him into office back then won't be coming out for the mid-terms. What has he done for the progressive side of his base? He hasn't kept much of his campaign promises, and as a matter of fact has started to even look like GW Bush himself with some of his thinking & polices.

Why Barry will only bew a one term president:

!.) Barry Obama proved to America and the rest of the world that,...America isn't ready for a Black President yet.

2.) Obama dropped ball with gay Community

3.) Obama dropped ball with hispanic community

4.) Barry failed to pick up the ball with the Medical Cannabis Community

5.) This one really rubs me wrong. Barry's refusal to prosecute Bush' Cabinet members for torture & other hanis[sp] crimes they commited over past 8 years Bush was in Office. The lastest one that Barry refuses to take to trial, former Attorney General John Ascroft. Ascroft actually thinks he's above the law for crimes commited while he headed that dept. Letting these pricks off the hook while Obama sits in the Oval Office will come back to bite his on his ass down the road. Why he is letting these assholes offf the hook is beyond wildest dreams. What he's doing is very dangerous. Dangerous to his legacy especially, but dangerous to all that is concerned.
Now he's turned his back on the cannabis community, who will help re-elect this guy?

6.)But the worst is Barry's refusal to admit,....he use 'Miracle Gro'!?!?


----------



## Topo (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for your well thought out responses. I learned a lot through just those two replies. 

I will change the direction of my grow(s) to go more organic, now that I see it is simpler than I thought. Thank you for that guys.

And Puna, yeah, about Barry, I voted for him because he was just a cool ass dude that I hung out with in high school. I am not much of a political kind of guy, but yeah, Barry has not made good on his promises. When I lived in Georgia, I couldn't tell anyone we were good friends in high school, because they would tear me a new one. Man, they hate the guy. 

At this point, I just hope the easing of marijuana laws continues.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2010)

I just bought one of these suckers on Ebay "*Milwaukee* pH Pen *PH600"* for $23(shipping included). Dont know how well it works yet...but i should know here in the next 5 days. most of the reviews i read on it were positive so i snagged it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2010)

couple pics of kkdays grow.. enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2010)

Monsta's!!!!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 20, 2010)

are those plants pollinated? looking pretty large


----------



## Topo (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok gangy, at what point would it be too late to start an outside grow?  I don't want to risk re-vegging if I start something now, especially sativas .
I just got one major step closer to my med blue card.  I know autos are weaksauce, but at least I'll have something to . So I will take the auto route as well.

Mahalo!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just bought one of these suckers on Ebay "*Milwaukee* pH Pen *PH600"* for $23(shipping included). Dont know how well it works yet...but i should know here in the next 5 days. most of the reviews i read on it were positive so i snagged it[/QUOt you pTE]
> 
> my mommy use to always tell me, "boy, you get what you pay for". A PH Pen that cost $23.00 and that includes shipping too sounds great in a 'perfect world'. But in our world, to good to be true? Does it do just PH readings, or does it take PPM readings too?
> Personally, when it comes to the internet, I'm one of it's biggest supporters. It's the greatest invention since the wheel,...but. When it comes to sensitive products for my ladies. I'd much rather be able to physically purchase these products from a local retail store. Simply because of the exchange factor. But good luck with your purchase. I believe every grower should have this tool in his or her grow arsenal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2010)

Topo said:


> Ok gangy, at what point would it be too late to start an outside grow?  I don't want to risk re-vegging if I start something now, especially sativas .
> I just got one major step closer to my med blue card.  I know autos are weaksauce, but at least I'll have something to . So I will take the auto route as well.
> 
> Mahalo!


I veg indoors then throw the girls outdoors to flower


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one of these suckers on Ebay "*Milwaukee* pH Pen *PH600"* for $23(shipping included). Dont know how well it works yet...but i should know here in the next 5 days. most of the reviews i read on it were positive so i snagged it[/QUOt you pTE]
> ...


----------



## Topo (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I veg indoors then throw the girls outdoors to flower


Yeah, I would LOVE to do that! My mom would have a shit fit. 

What kind lights you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2010)

Topo said:


> Yeah, I would LOVE to do that! My mom would have a shit fit.
> 
> What kind lights you using?


HAHAHA the Mom factor!....I haven't had to deal with that in some time. I veg under a 4' Fluorescent light with 2 40 watt T-12 bulbs 6500k (day Light bulb)


----------



## ramie808 (Oct 20, 2010)

aloha rollitup ohana! just rooted some O.G. Kush clones and was wondering if any other medical patients on oahu possibly wanted to trade strains?


----------



## RandomKindness (Oct 20, 2010)

ramie808 said:


> aloha rollitup ohana! just rooted some O.G. Kush clones and was wondering if any other medical patients on oahu possibly wanted to trade strains?


cannot ask these kinna questions. it is not legal to ask. watch out for cops


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 20, 2010)

ay what size are your plants before you put them outdoors, i have a 7.5" plant thats looking pretty impressive at only 3.5 weeks since sprout. wondering when to throw it outdoors, been lots of rain lately


----------



## noo1knos (Oct 20, 2010)

i wouldn't mind trading some meds for some of those clones if your intrested.PM me if u are


----------



## Topo (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> HAHAHA the Mom factor!....I haven't had to deal with that in some time. I veg under a 4' Fluorescent light with 2 40 watt T-12 bulbs 6500k (day Light bulb)




Yeah, the mom factor _*sucks.*_ I am now sweating over my explanation when she see's the grow in the yard. Even when I get legit  I bought some chili pepper plants to camouflage, but that ain't gonna do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2010)

Topo said:


> Yeah, the mom factor _*sucks.*_ I am now sweating over my explanation when she see's the grow in the yard. Even when I get legit  I bought some chili pepper plants to camouflage, but that ain't gonna do it.


I went through the "wife" factor...The Medical MJ card solved alot of that drama! Good luck brah!


----------



## Topo (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I went through the "wife" factor...The Medical MJ card solved alot of that drama! Good luck brah!


Thanks brah!  I got the letter from my doctor already, I just need to wait on my blue card. NED is backed up for 6-8 weeks  but now they send out a letter giving you a temporary permit until the card comes.

My mom is still going to go balistic  She's 85, and can't comprehend that after all these decades, it is medically approved. I don't know whether I should just "drop the bomb," or let her find it if she does.

And shit, I come home and I found out her yardman did our yard!  He had to have seen my seedlings. I told her to tell me when the yard man comes, and she asked me what the big deal is.

Fuck drama, gimme my


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2010)

Topo said:


> Thanks brah!  I got the letter from my doctor already, I just need to wait on my blue card. NED is backed up for 6-8 weeks  but now they send out a letter giving you a temporary permit until the card comes.
> 
> My mom is still going to go balistic  She's 85, and can't comprehend that after all these decades, it is medically approved. I don't know whether I should just "drop the bomb," or let her find it if she does.
> 
> ...


I would let her just find it on her own, and when she asks, tell her it's medical cannabis, sounds a bit more acceptable. also tell her it's good for cataracts and aches and pains and you don't mind sharing the stash.  also you gotta get rid of the yardman and tell your mom that you'll start doing the yard from now on.


----------



## grassified (Oct 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would let her just find it on her own, and when she asks, tell her it's medical cannabis, sounds a bit more acceptable. also tell her it's good for cataracts and aches and pains and you don't mind sharing the stash.  also you gotta get rid of the yardman and tell your mom that you'll start doing the yard from now on.


hahaha the "medical cannabis" explanation would get me a good whoopin from my parents


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2010)

grassified said:


> hahaha the "medical cannabis" explanation would get me a good whoopin from my parents


The Dr. is right get rid of the yard man! 

Yeah those cocksukers at the Dept of Narcotics are a bunch of dicks for dragging out the permitting process....I finally got mine in about 6 weeks and it going to be another month or so before the blue card arrives. Before the letter arrived I was concerned about the Green Harvest cocksuckers pepping in my back yard&#8230;Fuck&#8217;em they can eat the corn out of my shit&#8230;.HAHAHA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2010)

grassified said:


> hahaha the "medical cannabis" explanation would get me a good whoopin from my parents


Rajah Dat grassified!...hahaha


----------



## grassified (Oct 21, 2010)

now that I have your attention check out the new pix just posted, WORTH LOOKING AT!!!!
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164917&page=96


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2010)

grassified said:


> View attachment 1225936
> 
> now that I have your attention check out the new pix just posted, WORTH LOOKING AT!!!!
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164917&page=96


That's fucking amazing!....I just gave myself a "Roman" shower


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That's fucking amazing!....I just gave myself a "Roman" shower


"Roman" shower? ... I had to look it up! lol. sound's pretty disguisting to me, yuck!!!

*Emetophilia* is a paraphilia in which an individual is aroused by vomiting or observing others vomit. When emetophiles put emetophilia into practice by actually vomiting, especially on a partner, it is called a *Roman shower*


----------



## grassified (Oct 21, 2010)

those pics made u vomit? if anything they made me jizz my pants.



hey dr g when u and kk gonna harvest da jungle? Just wondering since we got the same strain, I think mine is about ready, a lot of cloudy trichs but I wanna let it pack some weight so ill let it go.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

grassified said:


> hey dr g when u and kk gonna harvest da jungle? Just wondering since we got the same strain, I think mine is about ready, a lot of cloudy trichs but I wanna let it pack some weight so ill let it go.


I believe kkday said he was gonna harvest in about 3 weeks, if I overheard him correctly.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 22, 2010)

holy moley i have never seen a garden like that before. theres 12' by 12' trees erreywherrrr! my friend at humboldt state better be gettin sum of that purps too.


----------



## Topo (Oct 22, 2010)

You guys are killing me! And once again, great advice from everyone . Thank you.

I agree with the medical cannabis decision too. "Mom, that's not pakalolo, it's medical marijuana! It's TOTALLY different!"

And yeah, I am going to be the new yardman no doubt. I was ambushed today. I was wondering "what the fuck" when I saw grass cuttings weighing down the fragile leaves on my seedlings  when I came home.

Mystery solved. What would I do without you guys?!


----------



## nofwitme (Oct 22, 2010)

pakalolo808 said:


> Growers who have grown in hawaii.
> 
> What time of year can u plant your seeds so that they dont start flowering right away? we got 12 hour sun alot of the year, so what do u guys do?


I've noticed if I jus put um outdoors straight from seed my plants usually max out at 30" or so no matter what time of year but I don't get full sun all day. I get two big mango trees on each side of the plants. So I usually get em under lights til about 2 ft tall or so.


----------



## cols189 (Oct 22, 2010)

Howzit everybody? Just discovered this thread and just wanted to say what's up to all the 808 growers. I've learned a lot from this thread and am still workin on reading the whole thing. Well anyway keep up them postive vibes everybody...shoooots den!


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 22, 2010)

cols189 said:


> Howzit everybody? Just discovered this thread and just wanted to say what's up to all the 808 growers. I've learned a lot from this thread and am still workin on reading the whole thing. Well anyway keep up them postive vibes everybody...shoooots den!


Aloha braddah! Well there is a lot to learn from this thread and I sure have learned a lot from here also. If you got any questions just ask, someone going help you out automatic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> "Roman" shower? ... I had to look it up! lol. sound's pretty disguisting to me, yuck!!!
> 
> *Emetophilia* is a paraphilia in which an individual is aroused by vomiting or observing others vomit. When emetophiles put emetophilia into practice by actually vomiting, especially on a partner, it is called a *Roman shower*


HAHAHAHA&#8230;.My version is slightly different. A Roman shower as I know it is when you&#8217;re sitting at your computer looking at porn and you jizz all over yourself! Think of your &#8220;Big Bad Bastard Maker&#8221; as a roman candle!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

grassified said:


> those pics made u vomit? if anything they made me jizz my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all i had the same reaction as you!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ;Fuck&#8217;em they can eat the corn out of my shit&#8230;.HAHAHA[/FONT]


who's got dibs on the peanuts,Linda Lingle?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> who's got dibs on the peanuts,Linda Lingle?


HAHAHA....yep she's an aficionado of shit coated peanuts! I'd take a dump right in her mouth on live television if given the chance....hahahaha


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 22, 2010)

by & by I'm a lazy bastard. So as far as keeping grow area, or grow rooms clean,I can only laugh about it. Hell, I'm pulling "lau lau" off the bottom of my feet late into the night every day. Plus, I'm constantly throwing away buds that have fallen on the floor and have now collected Pit Bull "pubes". I save that stash for my "broke dick" friends around Puna, and Lord knows this economy has produced plenty broke dicks!
Anyway, to make a long story short. My indoor plants got contaminated with both fucking 'Spider Mites', and 'Mealy Bugs'!?!? After several days I broke the cycle of 'Spider Mites'. The fucking 'Mealy Bugs' were an entirely different story. The little bastards had dug in real deep inside my MK-Ultra x Cheese plants. Unfortunately for me these plants main buds were rockhard, and this is where the Mealy Bugs decided to setup camp on all my MK x Cheese plants.
My wife and I have manually been taking them off my girls. A real "fuckaroo", for an old guy with damn near 60 year old eyes. Hopefully I got them all. I think these ladies have about two more weeks to go. Hopefully (fingers crossed), I got all the little bastards.

I was bummed to find one of my 'Super Lemon Hazes' had succumed to the funky weather the past week here in Puna.

On a sad note, I was taken back late last night with an article that said activist Michelle Rainey had succumbed to Cancer last night with husband Jek Tek by her side at her hospital bed. Michelle was a real trooper for the cause gangy. All should enjoy a phatty for her today!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

What's up with Barry endorsing Ambercrombie? Can't be good news.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> by & by I'm a lazy bastard. So as far as keeping grow area, or grow rooms clean,I can only laugh about it. Hell, I'm pulling "lau lau" off the bottom of my feet late into the night every day. Plus, I'm constantly throwing away buds that have fallen on the floor and have now collected Pit Bull "pubes". I save that stash for my "broke dick" friends around Puna, and Lord knows this economy has produced plenty broke dicks!
> Anyway, to make a long story short. My indoor plants got contaminated with both fucking 'Spider Mites', and 'Mealy Bugs'!?!? After several days I broke the cycle of 'Spider Mites'. The fucking 'Mealy Bugs' were an entirely different story. The little bastards had dug in real deep inside my MK-Ultra x Cheese plants. Unfortunately for me these plants main buds were rockhard, and this is where the Mealy Bugs decided to setup camp on all my MK x Cheese plants.
> My wife and I have manually been taking them off my girls. A real "fuckaroo", for an old guy with damn near 60 year old eyes. Hopefully I got them all. I think these ladies have about two more weeks to go. Hopefully (fingers crossed), I got all the little bastards.
> 
> ...


"Pit Bull Pubes"...LMAO Brah!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 22, 2010)

I got a request for all you islanders over 18 0f age. Are you all aware that the mid-term elections are less than two weeks away? Gang, now is not the time for apathy to be your friend. We are living in the most critical time period of of lives right now. As I said over a year ago that Medical Cannabis would be the "arrowhead", that would open the door for recreational cannabis, and now that time is upon us. Sure, we are not California. But Cali being the sixth largest economy in the world, commands our interest, no demands our attention. Like Prop 215, where Cali goes, everybody follows. But never in my almost sixty years have I ever seen an uprising like this. The 'Anal Right' has once again instilled fear in the minds of the unsure. Almost 70 years of prohibition and bullshit lies aren't easily turned around. So, as expected the "Religious Right" has started to mount their attack on cannabis locally & abroad.
So, all you "akamai dudes & dudettes, who have played the 'apathy card' in the past best get out and Rock da vote! The right is mounting an major attack on not just the Democrats, but on the medical cannabis world! We cannot allow our local lawmakers to let their guards down like the last time. Otherwise medical cannabis will always, I repeat ,always have "grey spots", when dealing with where to get your meds. So registar to vote. Then call the dick who reps your district, and put pressure on.

Both Medical Cannabis & Barak Obama need our support. Sure Barry has let a lot of us down. But show me who we got who's better to replace him? Just as I thought....nobody! I just want him to think how he got elected. I was watching Michael Moore's 'Capitalism, A Love Story'. Documentary bout had he in tears with the part how big business is butt fucking all of us, and bout stealing everything from us too. Then, near the end of doocumentary it deals with the part of Obama's rise during the presidential campaign. All the stuff about change?!?! I felt a warmth once again all over my body. The same warmth that I felt on election day.

Has our country gone that south that under Barry? Or has the southern white GOP'er really faked out America. In two years, our country is ready to throw Obama to the wolves, & return us the ways of the Bush Era? If you think Obama has fucked us as a whole, you couldn't be more wrong. I'm so tired of defending Barry to this "White Trailer Park" trash such as the "Birthers" &"Tea Party Crowd". The problem with most of these fucks, they are racist bastards that need to smoke a phatty and take a chill pill,right?


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I got a request for all you islanders over 18 0f age. Are you all aware that the mid-term elections are less than two weeks away? Gang, now is not the time for apathy to be your friend. We are living in the most critical time period of of lives right now. As I said over a year ago that Medical Cannabis would be the "arrowhead", that would open the door for recreational cannabis, and now that time is upon us. Sure, we are not California. But Cali being the sixth largest economy in the world, commands our interest, no demands our attention. Like Prop 215, where Cali goes, everybody follows. But never in my almost sixty years have I ever seen an uprising like this. The 'Anal Right' has once again instilled fear in the minds of the unsure. Almost 70 years of prohibition and bullshit lies aren't easily turned around. So, as expected the "Religious Right" has started to mount their attack on cannabis locally & abroad.
> So, all you "akamai dudes & dudettes, who have played the 'apathy card' in the past best get out and Rock da vote! The right is mounting an major attack on not just the Democrats, but on the medical cannabis world! We cannot allow our local lawmakers to let their guards down like the last time. Otherwise medical cannabis will always, I repeat ,always have "grey spots", when dealing with where to get your meds. So registar to vote. Then call the dick who reps your district, and put pressure on.
> 
> Both Medical Cannabis & Barak Obama need our support. Sure Barry has let a lot of us down. But show me who we got who's better to replace him? Just as I thought....nobody! I just want him to think how he got elected. I was watching Michael Moore's 'Capitalism, A Love Story'. Documentary bout had he in tears with the part how big business is butt fucking all of us, and bout stealing everything from us too. Then, near the end of doocumentary it deals with the part of Obama's rise during the presidential campaign. All the stuff about change?!?! I felt a warmth once again all over my body. The same warmth that I felt on election day.
> ...


Nice to see someone who still likes Barack. The whole "It's all obama's fault" gets kinda old. I mean, take a look at the "politics" section.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Eh any of you guy's premix Fox Farms nutes....I'm going out of town and i'll have a good fried come by and water the chicks...but i dont trust him enough to mix da kine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I got a request for all you islanders over 18 0f age. Are you all aware that the mid-term elections are less than two weeks away? Gang, now is not the time for apathy to be your friend. We are living in the most critical time period of of lives right now. As I said over a year ago that Medical Cannabis would be the "arrowhead", that would open the door for recreational cannabis, and now that time is upon us. Sure, we are not California. But Cali being the sixth largest economy in the world, commands our interest, no demands our attention. Like Prop 215, where Cali goes, everybody follows. But never in my almost sixty years have I ever seen an uprising like this. The 'Anal Right' has once again instilled fear in the minds of the unsure. Almost 70 years of prohibition and bullshit lies aren't easily turned around. So, as expected the "Religious Right" has started to mount their attack on cannabis locally & abroad.
> So, all you "akamai dudes & dudettes, who have played the 'apathy card' in the past best get out and Rock da vote! The right is mounting an major attack on not just the Democrats, but on the medical cannabis world! We cannot allow our local lawmakers to let their guards down like the last time. Otherwise medical cannabis will always, I repeat ,always have "grey spots", when dealing with where to get your meds. So registar to vote. Then call the dick who reps your district, and put pressure on.
> 
> Both Medical Cannabis & Barak Obama need our support. Sure Barry has let a lot of us down. But show me who we got who's better to replace him? Just as I thought....nobody! I just want him to think how he got elected. I was watching Michael Moore's 'Capitalism, A Love Story'. Documentary bout had he in tears with the part how big business is butt fucking all of us, and bout stealing everything from us too. Then, near the end of doocumentary it deals with the part of Obama's rise during the presidential campaign. All the stuff about change?!?! I felt a warmth once again all over my body. The same warmth that I felt on election day.
> ...


We need a "neither" or a "none of the above option" on the ballet. If your looking for real change don't vote for either parties they're both fucked up. Democans and Republicates fucking suck they're both owned by big biz....Nothing changes with either party so fuck'en vote'm out of office.


----------



## grassified (Oct 22, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> The problem with most of these fucks, they are racist bastards that need to smoke a phatty and take a chill pill,right?


or have an ice cold beer


----------



## grassified (Oct 22, 2010)

hey who do I vote for puna? help me out here I havent followed politics since I was born, and I somehow got through 4 years of APgov classes without learning shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

It don't matter who you vote for, the agendas all the same. Politics is all smoke and mirrors. Different guy, same gameplan. Democrat, republican, or a baboons ass, they all the same.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It don't matter who you vote for, the agendas all the same. Politics is all smoke and mirrors. Different guy, same gameplan. Democrat, republican, or a baboons ass, they all the same.


True, but I think they differ on the social issues like abortion, MMJ, etc. So I think if the state is to move forward with MMJ, it would help by voting for people who are weed friendly.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

And who exactly is weed friendly? Aiona? I don't think so. Ambercrombie? Think again. 

It's all smoke and mirrors. The politicians are puppets. Y'all should know this by now.


They can think differently on all the issues they want, it ain't gonna mean a thing. Wasn't Obama supposed to be 420 friendly? So.... What happened? 

they just puppets playing the role and dividing the people 'cause people are easier to conquer and control when divided.

You want real change? Then it's time to rebel.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 22, 2010)

Aiona? Hell no. Doesn't support mmj even though it's legal here. Abercrombie? Yup. Pretty clear choice for me.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And who exactly is weed friendly? Aiona? I don't think so. Ambercrombie? Think again.
> 
> It's all smoke and mirrors. The politicians are puppets. Y'all should know this by now.
> 
> ...



it's easy to take this stand "Dr", but is it truly the one the cannabis movement needs right now? The westcoast is experiencing a major "pushback" against Prop 19, and the medical cannabis industry. If religious right wingers win a lot of senate seats in the elections across America,...watch out! Already there is a major pushback against medical cannabis on the west coast, never mind Prop 19. Listen, nothing, and I mean nothing is set in stone with regards to medical cannabis laws. Another words, if plenty of right wingers gain senate seats, especially in state senate races. They will try to reppeal cannabis laws. So saying that both parties are the same is just plain foolish ,and extremely apathetic to the cannabis cause. Dr., I took the very same stance as you. But I re-registered to vote for the past presidential election for Obama, and of course our 'Peaceful Sky Intiative', here in Puna. I decided it was time to,...'Rock da Vote'.
These two parties are not the same my friend. You will not find one GOP memebers name on any cannabis bills or initiatives across America. Why? because the two parties are not the same! Why do you think there are programs like Food Stamps, Welfare, Unemployment Insurance, etc., etc.... These Entitlements were created by the DEMS, for people that are "Broke Dicks". like myself during hard times. You don't hear the Democrats talking about cutting back unemployment. Nor do you hear them talking about sending jobs overseas. I can go on and on Dr., but I dion't want to bore you.

As of Sept. 29 poll about Obama's approval ratings:

48% approve
46% disapprove

As of yesterday his approval ratings have changed once again.

54% approve
40% disapprove

So why is Obama gaining popularity again? One, he's out on the campaign trail for many Dems. Which is a risky move by a President Obama, but one he felt he needed to do. He wants to help support the senators who helped him with his 'Health Care Bill' & the 'Stimulus Package'. So what he's doing is somewhat risky behavior on his part.
Obama's popularity in part is returning because Americans on a whole don't like cheaters, or cheats. So what was shaping up to be a mid-term slaughter for the Dems,...is magically turning around. America was watching to see who what was going on. Millions upon millions of foreign dollars was being funneled into the GOP Party to sway the Mid-term election. So why all this foreign money being spent or donated to an election here? To gurantee that the GOP wins the elections,why? Because the GOP is into "out sorcing" it's jobs to foreign companies so labor cost are almost ,...zip? People, we have all but eliminated the middle class.
Best thing that ever happened to Dems this year. THe GOP held their primairies,and guess what? Half of their candidates are straight up nutcases! Religious Right, dressed up and re-named themselves "Tea Baggers"(Gotta love that name! Everytime I hear it, I think about my nuts laying across the face of Dickless Cheney). Between their candidates, and this funneling of foreign money thru of all places the Chamber of Commerance. No, as a matter of fact, no fucking way are these parties evern remotely the same.
We have medical cannabis now because of Dems, we got no support from the GOP. The GOP is only about $$$$$, and that's it!!!!

With regards to our local elections. We need to support people who back our cannabis agenda. I know a lot of you are a lot younger than me so let me try to explain the medical cannabis part, and I'll keep it short & sweet. Our state has medical cannabis because of one individual then Gov. Ben Cayetano. and with the help of his friend and late hour smoking partner Neil Abrecombie. No, I don't see Neil causing us problems. If anything, he's an asset!

On the national level,sure I'm disappointed with the direction Obama Admin. is taking. Were these all campaign promises broken by Obama? I don't think so. But the reality of it all. As important as cannabis is to us. It hasn't reached that point in the White House,yet. I don't think Obama has totally turned his back on our community. But as important to us as it is. I don't will address medical cannabis, or Rec cannabis during first term. If re-elected, I'd fully expect a lame duck pres. to totally support med. cannabis. So lets wait and see?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey PunaBud, are you for or against prop19?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2010)

aNd if I ever was to vote, voting for a candidate just cause they are "weed friendly" is downright ridiculous! There are much more important issues than making marijuana legal. Lol. seriously...


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2010)

hopin to be token by xmas ..LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1228608View attachment 1228607View attachment 1228606View attachment 1228605hopin to be token by xmas ..LOL


Looks good dude!


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aNd if I ever was to vote, voting for a candidate just cause they are "weed friendly" is downright ridiculous! There are much more important issues than making marijuana legal. Lol. seriously...


Lol. Everybody always calls me a "dreamer". I don't see what's wrong with that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Lol. Everybody always calls me a "dreamer". I don't see what's wrong with that.


nothing wrong with being a dreamer. I'm a dreamer myself  hahaha!


----------



## grassified (Oct 23, 2010)

If sitting in economics class, dreaming about buds and titties all day is considered dreaming, well then, im a dreamer too.


----------



## Topo (Oct 24, 2010)

A fucking men on that


----------



## kkday (Oct 24, 2010)

"No blame me, I voted for Bu" the only true pakalolo friendly candidate to run yet. He got over 5000 votes even though everyone knew he was disqualified. That was the "neither" or "none" vote.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey PunaBud, are you for or against prop19?


if I lived in CAli, I'd be voting FOR prop 19. It took me almost two weeks to read through all the "BS",from Denis Perone, Dragonfly De La Luz,Attorney Pepper,and last but not least,"Grower's against Prop 19". I'll be honest with you "D", I did have a period were I doubted the sincerity of Prop 19. But after listening to hours of Chris Conrad in audio form on internet, I'm now convinced that prop 19 is a good thing for Cali. Hopefully these local coward lawmakers don't piss on themselves this year and find a way to get a dispensary bill ,and other cannabis related bills.

How would you vote "Dr"?

How would you vote and why?


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing like a SWEET auto in the mornin..






Short but Work ...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

PunaBud, I'm in favor of prop19. any progress toward legalization is good. After getting all the facts on prop19, I'm convinced that prop19 is a good thing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

this thread on prop19 got closed awhile back but it is a good read. it's a long thread but worth reading. especially towards the endof the thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/350002-vote-no-prop-19-great.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this thread on prop19 got closed awhile back but it is a good read. it's a long thread but worth reading. especially towards the endof the thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/350002-vote-no-prop-19-great.html


here is a post I took from that thread that assured me prop19 is a good thing........................................




Just read this


Below is an open leter I received from a Prop 19 supporter. It's long but certainly worth the read:

For my support of Prop. 19, I have been subject to the scorn, approbation and the most demoralizing denunciations imaginable by a group of medical marijuana patients exhibiting what can only be termed &#8220;medical reefer madness.&#8221;

With the best of intentions based on a poorly researched legal analysis, these anti-19 folks have joined forces with the people whose indifference and outright hostility have resulted in, and continue to result in, the arrest, prosecution and imprisonment of thousands of medical marijuana patients.

Their never-ending harangues that Prop. 215 will go into the trash can of history if Prop. 19 is passed is causing medical marijuana patients extreme anxiety and leading them to question their support of this historic and critical piece of reform legislation. Graphically describing the horrors that will descend like a plague of locusts on unsuspecting medical marijuana patients if Prop. 19 passes, the anti-19 cabal insinuates that we are being duped by unscrupulous and untrustworthy people like Chris Conrad, Judge Jim Gray, Dale Gerringer, Dr. Frank Lucido, State Senator Mark Leno, Assemblymember Tom Ammiano, Jeff Jones, Mark Emery and hundreds of others. To see a list of all their claimed enemies of medical marijuana patients, go to: www.taxcannabis2010.org/node/13

To reveal the fallacy of their arguments and to stop stressing patients, I asked my friend, and frankly the friend of every medical marijuana patient in the state of California, J. David Nick, to weigh in on the controversy.

For 18 years, David Nick has successfully litigated a cornucopia of issues regarding cannabis and the applicable laws in both trial and appellate courts. He has not confined his practice to marijuana law, but also litigates cases involving constitutional rights and criminal procedure.

David Nick has never lost a jury trial in a state marijuana case including many precedent setting trials involving some of the most revered figures in the medical marijuana movement such as Brownie Mary, Dennis Peron (Nick has been Peron&#8217;s sole attorney since 1994) and Steve Kubby.

One of Nick&#8217;s early defenses of Peron&#8217;s medical marijuana activism resulted in the first appellate court decision affirming that marijuana can be sold. Kubby&#8217;s case was the first large quantity (200 plants) case to be won on the argument that Kubby&#8217;s serious ailments necessitated his use of cannabis to keep him alive.

A recent case of interest to patients is the Strauss case, involving a farm in Mendocino County that cultivated marijuana exclusively for a collective in Los Angeles. Nick succeeded in getting a hung jury followed by outright dismissal of all charges involving 250 pounds of processed marijuana, 200 large marijuana plants and $1.5 million in several bank accounts - not exactly consistent with the idea of small collectives with everybody planting, harvesting, trimming and singing Kumbaya.

He is currently representing collectives in Palm Springs, Riverside and Los Angeles in preemptive lawsuits asserting the rights of collectives to provide medicine to their members without undue interference from local government officials.

Nick does not confine his practice to marijuana law, but is involved in significant federal criminal litigation.

His litigation has established the right not to be searched by sniffing dogs without probable cause. This is in contract to car searches where police can search you car for no reason at all.

His litigation has lead to policies requiring police to not draw weapons in a marijuana search unless they have information that the person being apprehended is dangerous.

He has successfully litigated jury trials utilizing a necessity for life defense in order to uphold the operation of needle exchange programs.

As far as I am concerned, these experiences qualify him to provide an opinion about Prop. 19 superior to those I have read from the &#8220;sky-is-falling&#8221; alarmists

Here is Mr. Nick&#8217;s analysis of the effects of Prop. 19 on medical marijuana patients. I will have a few more choice words for you to peruse at the conclusion of Mr. Nick&#8217;s thoughtful, rational, reasoned, and accurate analysis.

PROP. 19 IS THE BEST THING TO HAPPEN TO MMJ PATIENTS SINCE PROP. 215

Anyone who claims that Proposition 19 will restrict or eliminate rights under the Compassionate Use Act (CUA) or the Medical marijuana Program (MMP) is simply wrong. If anything, Proposition 19 will permit individuals to grow and possess much more than ever before with patients, coops and collectives still receiving the same protections they are entitled to under the CUA and MMP.

Here is why.

The legal arguments claiming the "sky will fall" if Prop. 19 passes are based on the fallacious conclusion that the Initiative invalidates the CUA and MMP. This baseless fear stems from a flawed legal analysis which focuses on just about every portion of Prop. 19 EXCEPT the relevant portions. This flawed legal analysis is driven by an incorrect understanding of the rules of statutory construction.

Although extrinsic materials (such as legislative committee memos or voter pamphlet arguments) may not be resorted to when the legislative language is clear, courts may never ignore the purpose of the legislation. Every interpretation a court gives a statute must be consistent with the purpose of the legislation. This is why statutes have long "preambles" which explicitly state the purposes of the legislation.

This rule is so controlling that a court is required to ignore the literal language of a legislative statute if it conflicts with the purpose of the legislation. By example I call attention to the appellate court case of Bell v. DMV. In this precedent setting case, the court ruled that a statute must be interpreted to apply to civil proceedings even though the statute they were interpreting stated it applied only to "criminal" proceedings. The court&#8217;s interpretation of the statute was consistent with the purposes of the legislation and the limitation to criminal cases in the statute itself was not.

PROP. 19 PROVIDES ADDITIONAL PROTECTIONS TO PATIENTS FROM THE ACTIONS OF LOCAL GOVERNMENT AND LOCAL LAW ENFORCEMENT

Section 2B presents the controlling and relevant purposes for understanding what Prop. 19 can and cannot do. This section EXPRESSLY excludes the reach of Prop. 19 from the CUA and MMP. Sections 2B (7 & 8 ) specifically state that the purpose of this initiative is to give municipalities total and complete control over the commercial sales of marijuana "EXCEPT as permitted under Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7 through 11362.9.&#8221;

Prop. 19 makes it perfectly clear that the Initiative does NOT give municipalities any control over how medical marijuana patients obtain their medicine or how much they can possess and cultivate as the purpose of the legislation was to exempt the CUA and the MMP from local government reach. Whatever control municipalities have over patients and collectives is limited by the CUA and the MMP, not by Prop. 19.

To further reduce everyone&#8217;s understandable anxiety over allowing municipalities to unduly control collectives, I direct everyone&#8217;s attention to the last statute of the MMP, 11362.83, which reads. &#8220;Nothing in this article shall prevent a city or other local governing body from adopting and enforcing laws CONSISTENT with this article.&#8221;

Since collectives are expressly allowed, local ordinances banning them are not consistent with the MMP. Health and Safety Code Section 11362.83, which limits municipalities ability to ban coops or overly restrict them, is unaffected by Prop. 19 as it expressly states in Sections 2B (7 & 8 ) that the laws created by Prop. 19 must be followed "EXCEPT as permitted under Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7 through 11362.9.&#8221;

PROP. 19 PROTECTS PATIENTS PERSONAL AND COLLECTIVE CULTIVATIONS

Further protecting patients from local law enforcement actions, Section 11303 states that &#8221;no state or local law enforcement agency or official shall attempt to, threaten to, or in fact SEIZE or destroy any cannabis plant, cannabis seeds or cannabis that is LAWFULLY CULTIVATED.&#8221; If you are a patient, you may &#8220;lawfully cultivate&#8221; as much marijuana as medically necessary and Prop. 19 protects that right. If you are cultivating for a collective, you may &#8220;lawfully cultivate&#8221; as much marijuana as your collective allows you to and Prop. 19 protects that right. Unfortunately, many law enforcement officials refuse to recognize the rights provided under the MMP for collectives to &#8220;lawfully cultivate&#8221; and sell marijuana. Prop. 19 reinforces those rights and makes it even more difficult for law enforcement to bust a collective or collective grower.

IT WILL KEEP POLICE FROM COOPERATING WITH THE FEDS

As you can see from the above paragraph, the statutory scheme Prop. 19 creates expressly forbids law enforcement from seizing lawfully cultivated cannabis.

Prop. 19 will create an insurmountable barrier for local law enforcement which is still bent on depriving you of your rights through the despicable device of using federal law enforcement officers.

Here&#8217;s why.

Federal drug enforcement is nearly 100 percent dependent on the ability to use local law enforcement. They do not have the manpower to operate without it. Prop. 19 in no uncertain terms tells local law enforcement that they cannot even &#8220;attempt to&#8221; seize cannabis. If Prop. 19 passes, California will actually have a law on the books that expressly forbids local police from cooperating with the feds in the seizure of any &#8220;lawfully cultivated&#8221; California cannabis.

PROP. 19 DOES NOT LIMIT PATIENTS RIGHTS UNDER THE CUA & MMP

The nail in the coffin for those arguing against Prop. 19 is found in Section 2C (1). This is the only section which discusses which other laws the acts is "intended to limit" and nowhere in this section is the CUA or the MMP listed. If the purpose of Prop. 19 was "to limit" the application and enforcement of the CUA and MMP, those laws would have been listed along with all the other laws that are listed in Section 2C (1). Since the CUA and MMP were not listed, then Prop. 19 does not "limit" the CUA and MMP.

It&#8217;s that simple.

PROP. 19 MAKES IT EASIER FOR PATIENTS TO OBTAIN THEIR MEDICINE

Section 2B (6) states that one of the purposes of Prop. 19 is to &#8220;Provide easier, safer access for patients who need cannabis for medical purposes.&#8221; This section is one of the many reasons Prop. 19 is very good for patients. If Prop. 19 passes, the days of having to go through the hassle of getting a doctor&#8217;s recommendation to treat simple medical conditions will be coming to an end in those communities which allow Prop. 19 &#8220;stores" to exist. When you need an aspirin you do not have to go to a doctor and then to the health department and then to Walgreens - YOU JUST GO TO WALGREENS (the founder of which, Mr. Walgreen, became rich during prohibition by selling "medical" alcohol to patients who had obtained a prescription for alcohol from their doctor).

In those communities which are stubborn and will not allow Prop 19 "stores," patients will still have the protections of the CUA and MMP and the statutory right to form coops and collectives. Prop. 19 specifically recognizes that these rights are not invalidated and does nothing to limit the ability of patients to cultivate or form collectives or coops.

PROP. 19 ALLOWS YOU TO HAVE A LOT OF marijuana

As an attorney called upon to defend patients and non-patients in marijuana cases, I cannot tell you how beneficial and how much freedom Section 11300 subdivision A (3) of Prop.19 will be to cannabis users. Read it!

Section 11300: Personal Regulation and Controls

(a) Notwithstanding any other provision of law, it is lawful and shall not be a public offense under California law for any person 21 years of age or older to:
(i) Personally possess, process, share, or transport not more than one ounce of cannabis, solely for that individual&#8217;s personal consumption, and not for sale.
(iii) Possess on the premises where grown the living and harvested plants and results of ANY harvest and processing of plants lawfully cultivated pursuant to section 11300(a)(ii), for personal consumption.

Section (i) limits possession to one ounce OUT OF YOUR HOUSE. Section (iii) permits people 21 and over to have within their residence or single parcel ALL the cannabis which one grew in their 25 sq. foot parcel, including what you grew this year, what you grew last year and EVERY SINGLE 25 SQ. FT. HARVEST YOU EVER HAD ON THAT SINGLE PARCEL. This covers as many cycles of indoor and/or outdoor grown cannabis as a person can produce as long as each grow was no more than 25 square feet and done in succession.

Clearly section 11300(a) (i) limits personal possession and consumption to one ounce OUT OF YOUR HOME while section11300(a) (iii) is what you are allowed to have AT YOUR RESIDENCE if that is where your 25 sq. ft. garden is located. That this is the case is established by another rule of statutory construction, i.e. the specific controls the general. Here (iii) is the specific statute with respect to what you can have AT YOUR RESIDENCE ONLY or in the words of subdivision (iii) "on the premises where grown".

The one ounce limitation only applies when you leave your house, not wherever it is you grow your 25 foot plot. I can picture being able to easily defend a person with 200 pounds who is not even medical.

Under Prop. 19 you can only travel with one ounce, but if you are a patient you can still enjoy the protections of the CUA and MMP and can safely travel with eight ounces, or whatever your doctor permits you to have or the needs of your collective, as allowed by the CUA and the MMP. YOUR SUPPLY PROBLEMS CAUSED BY PARANOID CULTIVATION LAWS AND POLICIES THAT AT TIMES LIMIT YOUR PERSONAL CULTIVATION PROJECTS ARE SOLVED BY PROP. 19.

Prop. 19 creates a marijuana sanctuary IN YOUR HOME ONLY. Prop. 19 allows you to have AT YOUR HOME ONLY ALL OF THE PROCEEDS of every successive 25 sq. foot plot. However, Prop 19 only allows you TO REMOVE IT FROM YOUR HOME one ounce at a time if you are a recreational user.

For patients this is not the case because Prop. 19 exempts them from the one ounce out of home restriction. As stated above, if you are a patient then you can take out of your house up to eight ounces, or whatever your doctor permits you to have or the needs of your collective.

Both medical patients and recreational users should note that Section 11300(a) (i) allows you to "share" up to an ounce which tells me that you can furnish as many one ounces to as many friends as you wish, thus if you have a party with 50 people you could give away 50 ounces.

UNDERSTANDING &#8220;NOTWITHSTANDING&#8221;

As for the argument that the various &#8220;Notwithstanding&#8221; clauses invalidate the CUA and MMP, I reiterate, that in section 2C (1) where Prop. 19 expressly states which statues are being altered, the CUA and MMP are not listed. Therefore, when you use the word &#8220;notwithstanding,&#8221; you cannot be referring to statues that have been expressly excluded.

Claiming there is some doubt as to what &#8220;notwithstanding&#8221; means or refers to requires at most that we reach back to the purpose of the legislation in order to give it proper meaning. Whatever interpretation you give it, &#8220;notwithstanding&#8221; cannot be in conflict with Sections 2 B (7 & 8 ) which exempt patients covered under the CUA and MMP from any actions taken by municipalities to regulate the non-medical use of cannabis.

The word &#8220;notwithstanding&#8221; is used when reversing prior legislation and has traditionally been interpreted by prior case law to be a word employed for the purpose of allowing conduct that had previously been forbidden by other statutes. If the word &#8220;notwithstanding&#8221; was not used in Prop. 19, municipalities would be able to claim that there is still a prohibition on their participation in the licensing and regulating of this activity.

For example, a law making skipping in front of a school illegal would be overturned by a law which says &#8220;notwithstanding other laws, skipping is legal.&#8221; If the word &#8220;notwithstanding&#8221; was not there, then skipping in front of a school would still be illegal even though skipping itself would be legal at any other location.ddddd

The rationale behind this rule emanates or comes from another rule of statutory construction which is that existing laws cannot be repealed by inference and instead must be EXPRESSLY repealed. A court cannot find that a law, such as the CUA or MMP, was changed by "implication." In other words, it cannot repeal a law by ruling that another law implied that it should.

Although Sections 2B (7 & 8 ) gives cities control over the non-medical distribution of cannabis, that in no way allows a court to repeal or even change the CUA and MMP by ruling that it was &#8220;implicit&#8221; in Prop. 19 that they do so. It is contrary to any rational understanding of statutory construction to infer that since Prop. 19 gives cities control over the distribution of non-medical marijuana, that it also gives cities the right to control the medical distribution of cannabis beyond what the CUA and MMP allows.

The word &#8220;notwithstanding&#8221; is simply a legal necessity to repeal the various statutes that prohibit the conduct that prop. 19 now permits.

So can everyone please VOTE YES ON 19.

Sincerely,

J. David Nick
Attorney-at-Law

There you have it in plain simple English &#8211; patients have everything to gain and nothing to lose with the passage of Prop. 19 You can believe who you want, but ask yourself, who would you want defending you in court? J. David Nick or your choice of any or all of the authors of the anti-19 screeds?

Get real people. Do you really think the marijuana Policy Project, National Organization for the Reform of marijuana Laws, Drug Policy Alliance, Students for Sensible Drug Policy, and Law Enforcement Against Prohibition would stand idly by, let alone support, an initiative that will undo the millions of dollars and the thousands of hours of staff time they have invested in establishing, protecting and defending the medical marijuana laws that many of themt helped put on the books in the first place?

Americans for Safe Access has chosen to stay neutral on the issue because they see themselves as strictly a medical marijuana organization and Prop. 19 is about the recreational use of marijuana, not medical. Do you think ASA would take a neutral position on Prop. 19 if they thought it would undermine Prop. 215?

The only people who will profit from the undermining of Prop. 19 are narco-cops, bail bondsmen, prison guards, Mexican drug cartels, greedy growers, profit-making collectives and old dogs that can&#8217;t learn a new trick.

Those medical marijuana advocates who have chosen to dedicate their existence to defeating Prop. 19, could actually do something of benefit for the medical marijuana community if they would expend their negative energy defeating Steve Cooley, the Republican candidate for California Attorney General.

Unlike Prop. 19, this man is a real threat to medical marijuana patients. As the District Attorney for Los Angeles, he has claimed collectives have no right to sell marijuana and that collectives must be small groups where everybody gets their hands in the soil. He has spent literally millions of taxpayer dollars pursuing medical marijuana patients and providers and if elected Attorney General will probably rescind AG Jerry Brown&#8217;s guidelines thereby making every collective in California that operates a storefront or delivery service illegal.

Unfortunately, the money is on him to win the AG race and if he is elected, you better hope Prop. 19 passes so he will be so busy trying to undo 19 that he won&#8217;t have time to screw patients.

Don&#8217;t just vote YES on 19, work with us to pass this historic initiative that will help, not hurt patients, bring compassion and common sense to marijuana law and deliver a decisive, maybe fatal blow to the war on drugs.

Lanny Swerdlow, RN, LNC


----------



## Topo (Oct 24, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Nothing like a SWEET auto in the mornin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks Sweet. I got 5 autos myself, still seedlings. Like you said "short," but she go.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

kkday said:


> "No blame me, I voted for Bu" the only true pakalolo friendly candidate to run yet. He got over 5000 votes even though everyone knew he was disqualified. That was the "neither" or "none" vote.


hahahah! Bu'la'i'a!!! hahaha! that was back in the days man! I remember when he used to own "straight up" in kailua. I forgot about Bu!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Nothing like a SWEET auto in the mornin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hahahahah! looks good dude! tiny little guy though, lol should be some easy trimming, only get 4 fan leaves! hahaha


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks man ....i like having them AF's because they kick em out fast and add to my patience on the big 12-14 week gurls i get...they jus chuggin in the sun now...suckin up the FF Chaching...packin...i swear


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 24, 2010)

sup everyone hope da kine stay growing sublime. i got my 3 babies indoors, 3 days into switched light cylce so hopefully can tell gender in the next couple days. jus wondering how everyone else's short seasons are coming?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahah! looks good dude! tiny little guy though, lol should be some easy trimming, only get 4 fan leaves! hahaha


the sad part is all the time and money, and let's not forget the lovin put into her. For what,....one joint? My friend you are looking at a one joint plant at best! I know all to well from first hand experience last year what kinda results one gets from growing these "autoheadaches".
What I suggest if you're hell bent on having an autoflower is to go out and get either a indica cutting from someone, or somewhere and just "dwarf" the plant yourself. this will give you the best of both worlds in my opinion. Could you imagine a "dwarf" version of
OG Kush, or 'Trainwreck'? Best part,it would be free of any Rudilis[sp]. If you wanna keep doing small. I'd seriously consider this option..


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2010)

Aloha My Nuggets!

Did any of you get the chance to see Saturday Night, Brock "Twinkle toes" Lesnar get pounded yet again. Except this time he faced someone who had more than a couple of cans of ham on the end of his arms. UFC 121 turned out to be a good card.

Aloha My Nuggets!

Did any of you get the chance to see Saturday Night's UFC 121 and, Brock "Twinkle toes" Lesnar gets pounded yet again?But this time with different results! I'm glad Cain Velaquez put the hurt on the phoney wrestler. I think Lesnar's quick road to the top put a mockery pn MMA somewhat. Except this time he faced someone who had more than a couple of cans of ham on the end of his arms. 

UFC 121 turned out to be a good card. Kampmann vs. Shields was great fight . Even Diego "Dirty Sanchez" looked impressive Saturday night against Thiago!?!?

Now, if only BJ Penn can pull his head outta his arse as far as training goes. I'm not giving him a "pass"against Hughes,not after watching Hughes tear apart Richard Almeida. I thought for sure Almeida would beat Hughes? I wasn't sure about BJ's second go around with Edgar. I ended up smoking plenty of phattys to ease the pain of BJ losing again, and prepared myself for his excuses.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2010)

Update:

Indo hit by massive Tsunami. Over 7.0, keep an eye on the shoreline today & tomorrow,...that's if you live right on beach or across street. Or within five minutes to shore like I do. For all of you who fall under this,good luck!

Fuck, right now it's 7:15 a.m. and it's fucking raining like crazy here in Puna. My outdoor babies gotta be taking gas?

Hey, any of you guys been to "Burning Man"? I was thinking about going next year with some 808 "420 Maniacs", rent a van or mobile home and do the party at 'Burning Man' with some island strains to share. Any one of you interested in this? A chance to spend the week in the desert jumping crazy looking at all those naked gals too,..oh my....just the...whoops here comes my wifey. Gotta go, and go now! 

Take a look at this year's party in the desert outside of Vegas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0PSSpPXjQY


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya puna, I watched the fight this past weekend. "twinkle toes" Lesnar sounds about right! Lol! 

Jake shields didn't look so great in his ufc debut. He looked like he was gassed out! I think Condit should get a chance to fight shields and then the winner of that fight should fight the GSP/koscheck winner.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 25, 2010)

Was surprised to see lesnar trading shots with the Mexican bangah. Probably not the best idea. Lol. I thought the shields/kampman fight was bs tho. Ufc was already planning on shields/gsp. Give the hitman a shot.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya puna, I watched the fight this past weekend. "twinkle toes" Lesnar sounds about right! Lol!
> 
> Jake shields didn't look so great in his ufc debut. He looked like he was gassed out! I think Condit should get a chance to fight shields and then the winner of that fight should fight the GSP/koscheck winner.


after watching Condit one punch Hardy, I'm in total agreement with you. But in defense of Shields, Kampmann ia no joke either!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya , kampmann is badass! He beat condit when condit made his ufc debut. I also like kampmann as a fighter


----------



## Cru3l (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to say that I was most impressed with Diego Sanchez.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 26, 2010)

FYI- I always thought rainwater was a little acidic, last week I ph'd the rain at 8.8, thought I fucked up. Calibrated pen and collected rainwater again last night and still ph'd right at 8.8. WTF?


----------



## Topo (Oct 26, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> FYI- I always thought rainwater was a little acidic, last week I ph'd the rain at 8.8, thought I fucked up. Calibrated pen and collected rainwater again last night and still ph'd right at 8.8. WTF?


 Yikes, holy alkaline Batman!


----------



## pcal (Oct 26, 2010)

maybe your pen is off. try to ph a can of coke or beer. i believe soda is around ph 2.5 - 3.5 and beer ph 4.0 - 5.5


----------



## RandomKindness (Oct 27, 2010)

no reason to tell them to try something else if its not an exact amount *_*

4.-5.5 is a huge range, lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, I use my ph meter alot so I always calibrate to 7 and 4ph. I'll keep working on it. Puna Bud, what does your catchment usually ph at?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2010)

Arrowhead bottled water has a ph of 7.0~7.1., and it seems to have the most consistent ph levels of all the bottled water out there The tap water on Oahu is around 7.0 (can very)

I collected a rain water sample last night and it registered 7.0 on my pen.
Maybe the container you are using to collect your rain water is cross contaminating with the rain water giving you such odd pH #'s


----------



## grassified (Oct 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Arrowhead bottled water has a ph of 7.0~7.1., and it seems to have the most consistent ph levels of all the bottled water out there The tap water on Oahu is around 7.0 (can very)
> 
> I collected a rain water sample last night and it registered 7.0 on my pen.
> Maybe the container you are using to collect your rain water is cross contaminating with the rain water giving you such odd pH #'s



ahaha maybe your pen only shows neutral ph.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, think it's something I'm doing. My tap water is usually between 7.5 and 8.2. The local stream is always flat. Maybe my windward neighbor is a coke dealer and stomps on it with baking soda. ha


----------



## aznhamma420 (Oct 28, 2010)

wassup everyone... i was wondering what strain is pretty easy for a beginner outdoor grow looking for something that smells fruity if possible


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 28, 2010)

Rain tested flat again today.......I've got to lay off the edibles...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Rain tested flat again today.......I've got to lay off the edibles...


Hubby's Chocolate?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 29, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Rain tested flat again today.......I've got to lay off the edibles...


lets not get crazy here. made some dope hash btw from my hermies


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 29, 2010)

View attachment 1238684View attachment 1238685View attachment 1238686View attachment 1238687 oop heres some photos of my indoors. jus a lil sumtin sumtin


----------



## Topo (Oct 29, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> View attachment 1238684View attachment 1238685View attachment 1238686View attachment 1238687 oop heres some photos of my indoors. jus a lil sumtin sumtin


Those look great under CFL's!! I miss my indoor growing days BADLY. No bugs, yardmen, or rippers. Keep it growing! Strain?


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 29, 2010)

*Tis Da Season , Pretty quiet in here lately ...must be out harvesting !*


----------



## kkday (Oct 29, 2010)

Rajah harvesting sucks, but it sucks so good.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 30, 2010)

a medical strain from a friend under the alias: " Pepper Kush "


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICIOUi_kZwg
Prop 19 funny video!!!!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

kkday said:


> Rajah harvesting sucks, but it sucks so good.


i hear ya KK ..ive been practicing with them AF's... LOL ..takes like 5 minutes for the wholeplant..i got the procedures down ..i even freeze dry that badboy.
i get this one chick here that is close to harvest , think im going to post some pic for advice in a minute ...she might be ready now ...i dunno.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's some decent pics of the one i was talkin bout..Lol..
 
wonder if the trichromes have maxed out ? or need more time...she stankystank already


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2010)

look like could go longer to me, she could use more meat, as in be fatter. how long it's been flowering allready?


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> look like could go longer to me, she could use more meat, as in be fatter. how long it's been flowering allready?


Docta G ! ....thanks 4 checkin um out ...beenflowering for 7 solid weeks now ...do you think they can go another 4-6 ? ...if so i will lay off on the chaching for now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2010)

They could go a couple more weeks. Try to post a picture next week saturday and then we can see what they look like, and a pic every week after. lookS nice by the way.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> They could go a couple more weeks. Try to post a picture next week saturday and then we can see what they look like, and a pic every week after. lookS nice by the way.


yep yep ...i'll be postin pics as they grow weekly ...thanks again


----------



## kkday (Oct 31, 2010)

I say be as patent as you can then when you wanna chop whait another week. It worked for me when I started growing.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

you got it man , thanks for the support


----------



## grassified (Oct 31, 2010)

hey kk just wondering do u flush yur outdoor plants 2 weeks prior to harvest or nute till the end??


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

note to self , when reply to PM's on this website click the box at the bottom of the page that says sent items.
that way i dont send 22 messages and wonder if they got sent . LOL


----------



## aznhamma420 (Nov 1, 2010)

does anyone know if its possible to bring back seeds in original breeders packs in your pocket through airport security from Portland, Oregon to Honolulu?


----------



## Spanishfly (Nov 1, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> does anyone know if its possible to bring back seeds in original breeders packs in your pocket through airport security from Portland, Oregon to Honolulu?


Best way to carry seeds or bud through is in your pocket. Just DON´T set off the metal detector and get patted down.


----------



## kkday (Nov 1, 2010)

Azhamma410- yeah it's possible but you can order them online and they will deliver it to your door so kinda pointless.

Grass I run big bloom with super thrive and kool bloom the last half of flowering if they look like they need more N I piss in the water. Gets um all green and stuff, but normaly no need. Best additive I recommend with most noticeable difference is the cool bloom. It's great stuff!! Super thrive I use kinda alot, drops Ph in my tap to about 6.5-6.8 and is great for the stress caused by wind and the dry sun.


----------



## aznhamma420 (Nov 1, 2010)

i know but i got them FREE up here in portland from a friend... got 15 heavy duty fruitys, 10 purple bud, 10 skunk #1, and 10 topp skunk 44... all in original breeders packs so yea save me da hassles of ordering on line


----------



## grassified (Nov 1, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> does anyone know if its possible to bring back seeds in original breeders packs in your pocket through airport security from Portland, Oregon to Honolulu?


Yeah just hope they dont body scan/pat you down or yur fucked! I would say dont do it, too many ways to get caught at an airport. I always see drug dogs in training waiting outside of gates as you get on or off the plane, they might pick up on the scent of marijuana on the seeds. As long as those two things dont happen, youll be fine, but its quite common to get patted down so I would go ahead and say noooooooooo.

kk- I was gonna try koolbloom I heard its great, I just got some rhizotonic, expensive as hell, but im going to do a test this short season to see if its worth the money or not. I gotta get me some o dat kool bloom man.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, ya got to be careful at the airport. Just mail them to yourself. I could tell you so many stupid stories of me trying to take nugs with me on trips. One time a long time ago I had to go to a funeral on the mainland so I brilliantly figured I'd swallow a balloon with an 1/8 in it and just shit it out the next day and smoke lovely all week. WRONG. Got there bout popped my eyes out try to shit the thing out but she no come out. All week I was burping a strong weed smell that was pissing my wife off, said I smelled really strong at the funeral. Anyhow, shit the balloon out the morning I got home, had to throw all the bud away cause it smelled like shit. Fucking stupid.

If any of you were wondering about RP's Headband/sourkush deal, she not bad. Yeilds more than OG with a little deisel smell thrown in.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 2, 2010)

i put weed in my socks from las vegas to dallas to maui and that worked. wrapped it up real good put it under my toes in my sock and strolled through security. shaky but fun. another way ive been wanting to try is get a crunchy peanut butter carton (full) and put your stuff at the bottom then glue the plastic covering back on.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

mans gotta do whatta mans gotta do , id spend 5 bucks and mail um..momma didnt raise no fool ! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2010)

1 Pic is the WW/Afgani probably needs another 4 or 5 weeks
2 Pic AK-48 real close might a take her this weekend maybe next

What do you guys think?


----------



## roundplanet (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait aren't the seeds legal in Or. where you would be searched, the Entrance not the Exit, or have I totally missed something here, oh wait seeds aren't legal in any state, or are they? Oh forget it sorry...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2010)

nope, not legal


roundplanet said:


> Wait aren't the seeds legal in Or. where you would be searched, the Entrance not the Exit, or have I totally missed something here, oh wait seeds aren't legal in any state, or are they? Oh forget it sorry...


----------



## roundplanet (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I was just thinkin, had to get up and pull the batteries in my smoke detectors, lol... Thank you for the kind reply, hey there is a pun.


----------



## grassified (Nov 2, 2010)

k im voting for abercrombie he seems the most mj friendly.

im voting based on mjfriendliness, nothing else, i know its sad/bad but I didnt do my research this year but still gotta do my civil duties and vote


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 2, 2010)

Aloha Andy Irons-RIP- Always one of the boys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Aloha Andy Irons-RIP- Always one of the boys


whhaaaaatt?? what happen?? that's sad


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 2, 2010)

They say dengue, but really OD in PR.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2010)

wow... got a link to an article? how did you find out he died? I'm in shock that he is dead.wow


edit* don't need an article anymore, I googled up some links. thanks for the info surdout


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 2, 2010)

Found out from the boys. It's on twitter now.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 2, 2010)

it's to bad. I had Dengue Fever in Mexico some years back. Shit was no joke, "projectile puking" ,like a fire hose. Didn't get outta bed for over a week, every bone/joint in my body ached. Only moved from bed to toliet during those 7 terrible days. Andy must of really had a nasty case of it to die!? 

url]http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/Surfing_legend_Andy_Irons_dies_.html[/url]


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Nothing like a special delivery on election day !


6 pack of KC BRAINS ( Rosenthal suggestion ) with El Dorado kicker from Nirvana along with the Attitude promo seeds at btm right.


UP top is the Pineapple Express and Barney's G13 Haze , with Dinafem and Attitude's bonus seeds.
Ive got alot of earth to move b4 they start next month !


----------



## Topo (Nov 2, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Nothing like a special delivery on election day !
> 
> View attachment 1247069
> 6 pack of KC BRAINS ( Rosenthal suggestion ) with El Dorado kicker from Nirvana along with the Attitude promo seeds at btm right.
> ...



Some Dinafems Royal Haze and Haze Autos. After moving back here, I noticed that the seedbank seeds are smaller and lighter than some of the local bagseed beans grown here in Hawaii. And the local seeds grow bigger and faster, noticed very easily even as seedlings. My germ rate is also much better with local seeds. I was always loyal to the big seedbanks, but now I may spend more time looking for local beans. My AK-47 Auto 5-pack only germed 3 out of 5 for instance.

Every single local seed I planted has germed. For whatever it's worth folks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Nothing like a special delivery on election day !
> 
> View attachment 1247069
> 6 pack of KC BRAINS ( Rosenthal suggestion ) with El Dorado kicker from Nirvana along with the Attitude promo seeds at btm right.
> ...


I wanna see that G13haze in action bu!! I got the same also.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna see that G13haze in action bu!! I got the same also.


you got it ? ..i saw the haze and clicked on it ..love that Haaaaaaaaaze...if it clicks us back ..yamma hook you up !
one things for sure , im goin one by one , none of this 4x4x8 seed $$$$ germination 4meno mo ... i gotta work on the basics stio yet.
gotta admit , when i saw the vote results for kauai mayor 85% to 15% ! i gave my Sativa a big high 5 .
so i will be participating with ya's here on site to no end..LOL 
btw, glad i listened to you and puna and kk abt that girl i git thats close ..she aint ready ..like u sed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't started my G13haze yet but will soon. I got the femmed ones just like you. 

ya man, carvalho on kauai is quite popular. ambercrombie got a big lead on aiona too, no suprize there though.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 3, 2010)

RIP andy irons. its crazy to lose someone in the surf circut so close to home. That hotel he died in, ive stayed in many times which gives me the creeps. 4 more pepper kush sprouted ever since the departure of my biggest plant from the grow room to outdoors. popped up after 1 day, they germed in 18 hrs, i have confidence in this strain. pics lataz


----------



## Topo (Nov 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't started my G13haze yet but will soon. I got the femmed ones just like you.
> 
> ya man, carvalho on kauai is quite popular. ambercrombie got a big lead on aiona too, no suprize there though.


I could have sworn that Aiona said in a TV news interview regarding proposition 19 that marijuana leads to "suicide," among other things.



I know people who recall him doing shit harder than pakalolo. What a fucking tool.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 3, 2010)

Topo said:


> I could have sworn that Aiona said in a TV news interview regarding proposition 19 that marijuana leads to "suicide," among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who recall him doing shit harder than pakalolo. What a fucking tool.


Don't forget teen pregnancy and domestic violence.


----------



## Topo (Nov 3, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Don't forget teen pregnancy and domestic violence.




Wow. Just..............wow. That is lower than whaleshit, and there ain't nothing lower than a humongous turd that sits hundreds of feet below ground.

Until now.


----------



## grassified (Nov 3, 2010)

yo pepperbelly i got some kc going right now, I got 5 kc33 seedlings and 4 danky doodles going right now ill let ya know how it is.

SO far my short season line up is 
5 kc33
4 kc danky doodle
9 sannies killing fields
5 sannies el monstre


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 3, 2010)

Topo said:


> Wow. Just..............wow. That is lower than whaleshit, and there ain't nothing lower than a humongous turd that sits hundreds of feet below ground.
> 
> Until now.


http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=13401102
Found it for anyone interested. Kinda glad Abercrombie won after seeing aiona's views on cannabis..


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't started my G13haze yet but will soon. I got the femmed ones just like you.
> 
> ya man, carvalho on kauai is quite popular. ambercrombie got a big lead on aiona too, no suprize there though.


ok ..sounds like a project man lets do this ! ..you gunna germ all 5 or ? ..i was thinking maybe 2 for now and 2 for april ? ...not gettin all crazy scientific or nothin but dam it seems cold now...might not matter i dunno ..LOL


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

grassified said:


> yo pepperbelly i got some kc going right now, I got 5 kc33 seedlings and 4 danky doodles going right now ill let ya know how it is.
> 
> SO far my short season line up is
> 5 kc33
> ...


those are economical prices on them buggars hunh ! ...question ...what was the Kbrain germ rate 4ya ? ... i suck at gettin shit started.


----------



## grassified (Nov 3, 2010)

I use paper towel method, I got 5/5 kc33 and 4/5 dd. I also germed a freebie kandy kush.

kc brains has poor germ rates, but some of the phenotypes the plants reveal are phenomenal in their qualities. I am looking for that killer pheno to keep clones of.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> ok ..sounds like a project man lets do this ! ..you gunna germ all 5 or ? ..i was thinking maybe 2 for now and 2 for april ? ...not gettin all crazy scientific or nothin but dam it seems cold now...might not matter i dunno ..LOL


I was thinking of doing just a couple and safe the rest for the long season.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

grassified said:


> kc brains has poor germ rates, but some of the phenotypes the plants reveal are phenomenal in their qualities. I am looking for that killer pheno to keep clones of.


kc brains does have terrible germination rates. I bought a pack of ten a couple years back from the attitude in breeders packs and none germed. after that I have stayed away from kc brain beans ever since.


----------



## tardis (Nov 4, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Nothing like a special delivery on election day !
> UP top is the Pineapple Express and Barney's G13 Haze , with Dinafem and Attitude's bonus seeds.
> Ive got alot of earth to move b4 they start next month !


I love the pinapple smell (and fat looking yield) on my Pinapple Express plant. It is a fat healthy plant. I hope the smoke lives up to what i've read about it. ITs fat and smells like pinapples.


----------



## tardis (Nov 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't started my G13haze yet but will soon. I got the femmed ones just like you.
> 
> ya man, carvalho on kauai is quite popular. ambercrombie got a big lead on aiona too, no suprize there though.


He's only popular because 80% of our population have the last name Carvalho or Silva here.  nah, Carvalho is a big respected family here on Kauai.


----------



## Topo (Nov 4, 2010)

tardis said:


> He's only popular because 80% of our population have the last name Carvalho or Silva here.  nah, Carvalho is a big respected family here on Kauai.


I played football with Bernard. Same family, no?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

tardis said:


> He's only popular because 80% of our population have the last name Carvalho or Silva here.  nah, Carvalho is a big respected family here on Kauai.


How was that newcomer to the city council? First time running and was one of the leading vote getters. Who ended up being the odd man out? Dickie chang? Someone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

This is my AK 48 she's real close yesterday she had milky trics with the a few amber trics if you were looking really hard. This morning....sha-zam!...maybe 5% amber trics. I had instant morning wood after that. I'm hopeful chop city will be sat or sun....chaaahooo!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a solution for gettnng rid of leaf minors?....those little fuckers love my fan leaves...alot...lol I've neem'd the shit out of them and used pyrethrin to combat them too....but it does very little to stop them


----------



## tardis (Nov 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> How was that newcomer to the city council? First time running and was one of the leading vote getters. Who ended up being the odd man out? Dickie chang? Someone else?


I know Asing is out. About time, that guy may have good intentions but he doesn't know how to help the very people he claims to stand for.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was thinking of doing just a couple and safe the rest for the long season.


good deal , watch be both get cannibis cup trophy


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 4, 2010)

tardis said:


> I know Asing is out. About time, that guy may have good intentions but he doesn't know how to help the very people he claims to stand for.


all i know is the governor needs some sunblock on his melon , or wait ...yamma see about makin him a Hemp wig


----------



## grassified (Nov 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone have a solution for gettnng rid of leaf minors?....those little fuckers love my fan leaves...alot...lol I've neem'd the shit out of them and used pyrethrin to combat them too....but it does very little to stop them



hey man unless they are really bad I dont do anything. The best non chemical way to do it is just find them and poke them with a needle, it kills them and does minimal dmg to the plant.

For the most part though just leave em alone unless they are doing serious dmg to your plant, whever I get leaf miners I just poke um with a needle. I only get about 5-10 on a good sized plant though. OR 1-2 on a seedling/small plant.


----------



## Topo (Nov 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone have a solution for gettnng rid of leaf minors?....those little fuckers love my fan leaves...alot...lol I've neem'd the shit out of them and used pyrethrin to combat them too....but it does very little to stop them


Dude, when I grew here 30 years ago those fucking leaf miners pissed me off. And they are still around 

Those little trails they leave in the leaf itself is a bummer to look at. I have found out however, that if you have a healthy plant, you can outpace those little fuckers and still come out okay with your yield. And as far as I know, they do not eat bud.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

tardis said:


> I know Asing is out. About time, that guy may have good intentions but he doesn't know how to help the very people he claims to stand for.


that's good news to hear.I never really cared for asing. I'm glad he didn't make it.


----------



## cols189 (Nov 5, 2010)

Howzit everybody.. this is my second post but shit I've read almost every page of this shit! haha... well anyway, just started my grow gnna startem under t5s indoor than movem to outdoor. Im doin coco this time. Ill try and keep you guys updated. I just get one question though... you guys got any experience goin from hydro indoor then to soil or coco or hydroton outdoor? Cause Im gnna do that when i slowly movem outside. Rajah just need some input on this.. I know im still tryna figure out how I'm gonna keep the plants strong enough to be outside, so, may hafto invest in a greenhouse os somethin like that. Shoots den guys mahalo!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2010)

grassified said:


> hey man unless they are really bad I dont do anything. The best non chemical way to do it is just find them and poke them with a needle, it kills them and does minimal dmg to the plant.
> 
> For the most part though just leave em alone unless they are doing serious dmg to your plant, whever I get leaf miners I just poke um with a needle. I only get about 5-10 on a good sized plant though. OR 1-2 on a seedling/small plant.


Thanks for the tip's....I'll give that a shot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2010)

Topo said:


> Dude, when I grew here 30 years ago those fucking leaf miners pissed me off. And they are still around
> 
> Those little trails they leave in the leaf itself is a bummer to look at. I have found out however, that if you have a healthy plant, you can outpace those little fuckers and still come out okay with your yield. And as far as I know, they do not eat bud.


They don't seem to be harming my plant too much they are just unsightly and they reek havoc on my OCD...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2010)

cols189 said:


> Howzit everybody.. this is my second post but shit I've read almost every page of this shit! haha... well anyway, just started my grow gnna startem under t5s indoor than movem to outdoor. Im doin coco this time. Ill try and keep you guys updated. I just get one question though... you guys got any experience goin from hydro indoor then to soil or coco or hydroton outdoor? Cause Im gnna do that when i slowly movem outside. Rajah just need some input on this.. I know im still tryna figure out how I'm gonna keep the plants strong enough to be outside, so, may hafto invest in a greenhouse os somethin like that. Shoots den guys mahalo!


I don&#8217;t know if this advice will help you because I grow strictly in soil. I have my plants on a rotation. 
· Cuttings or Seeds
· Transfer clones or seedlings to soil
· Veg indoors under 4&#8217; T-12 fluorescents (the $10 one from Homedepot) with day light bulbs 6500K
· Veg the plants to a specific height usually around 16 to 24 inches
· Then they go outside to flower for 7 to 9 weeks. For the first two weeks I make sure they get a lot of shade
After the two weeks they start to flower and I put them in a flowering box that I built where they pretty much get direct sunlight all day
With this process I usually have four cloning or seedling stage, four in veg mode, and four outside to flower. My goal is to be able to harvest once a month. This is a simple production line philosophy


----------



## Topo (Nov 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They don't seem to be harming my plant too much they are just unsightly and they reek havoc on my OCD...lol


LOL.... I hear you brah, I smoke weed to help me with my OCD, and growing weed sometimes makes me OCD, so I think what we got here folks is a "vicious cycle!" Ok on that note, time to


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2010)

Topo said:


> LOL.... I hear you brah, I smoke weed to help me with my OCD, and growing weed sometimes makes me OCD, so I think what we got here folks is a "vicious cycle!" Ok on that note, time to


HAHAHA Right On Man!....Enjoy da bong rip's!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 6, 2010)

Slow , but she changin for the good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1253785View attachment 1253784View attachment 1253783View attachment 1253782View attachment 1253781View attachment 1253780View attachment 1253779View attachment 1253778
> 
> Slow , but she changin for the good


looking good dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1253785View attachment 1253784View attachment 1253783View attachment 1253782View attachment 1253781View attachment 1253780View attachment 1253779View attachment 1253778
> 
> Slow , but she changin for the good


Nice and healthy!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I dont know if this advice will help you because I grow strictly in soil. I have my plants on a rotation.
> · Cuttings or Seeds
> · Transfer clones or seedlings to soil
> · Veg indoors under 4 T-12 fluorescents (the $10 one from Homedepot) with day light bulbs 6500K
> ...


you have an outdoors flower box? is it like a greenhouse like structure? and ive just started the same process only a bit smaller. i have 1 that has just gone outside and sexed (FEMALE! praise jah) but something terrible has happened to the larger fan leaves. heres a few pics, im pretty sure its a mildew because of the intense rain we've been getting the past couple weeks. i could be wrong on dat tho and if anyone has seen dis before i would appreciate some help on how to cure or manage this. but i was thinking a neem spray or milk in water i just need a second opinion on this one.


----------



## Topo (Nov 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> HAHAHA Right On Man!....Enjoy da bong rip's!


Oh, that's the plan brah! Shit, picture is too big, and right now my brain is too small, I feex um in da morning when I get my braincells back . Sorry bradahs and sistahs!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## carljohnson (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm reletively new to the Big Island and don't know a lot of people yet. Could use a little help if anyone could be so kind? I've got an MMJ perscription so its legal. I live in Kona. Can anyone private message me and please help me out until I get my grow going? Would be greatly appreciated!  I'll be around all day tomorrow (Sunday) and could meet anywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

carljohnson said:


> Hi guys, I'm reletively new to the Big Island and don't know a lot of people yet. Could use a little help if anyone could be so kind? I've got an MMJ perscription so its legal. I live in Kona. Can anyone private message me and please help me out until I get my grow going? Would be greatly appreciated!  I'll be around all day tomorrow (Sunday) and could meet anywhere.


you can order seeds online.....Hit the "Seeds" tab at the top of the page.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> you have an outdoors flower box? is it like a greenhouse like structure? and ive just started the same process only a bit smaller. i have 1 that has just gone outside and sexed (FEMALE! praise jah) but something terrible has happened to the larger fan leaves. heres a few pics, im pretty sure its a mildew because of the intense rain we've been getting the past couple weeks. i could be wrong on dat tho and if anyone has seen dis before i would appreciate some help on how to cure or manage this. but i was thinking a neem spray or milk in water i just need a second opinion on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1254411View attachment 1254412View attachment 1254410


This is a pic of my flowering box. I built it because I was having a heat transfer issue. The concrete on heats up during the day and the black pot absorb a lot of heat....so the flowering box was my solution. And it seems to be working pretty good
I get a few leaves like that on the bottom of my plants about a month after I throw them outside.I just assumed they are old leaves so I prune them off usually the rest of my leaves looks great.Neem them up I Neem my plants once a week whether they need it or not. Somebody on here will probably be able to give you a definitive answer as to whats really going on with the leaves; Id like to know too J


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Topo said:


> Oh, that's the plan brah! Shit, picture is too big, and right now my brain is too small, I feex um in da morning when I get my braincells back . Sorry bradahs and sistahs!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ho Brah! Looking Good!.....gettting some nice tric development. ​


----------



## carljohnson (Nov 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you can order seeds online.....Hit the "Seeds" tab at the top of the page.


Thanks Cooter...I just got seeds recently from online. So I'm good there. I'm looking for some smoke now while I'm waiting to start my grow. I don't know anyone here yet and dont want to go months without my medicine. Since I've got the card I was hoping someone with extra might sell me some to get me through? Any help is greatly appreciated! PM me if you can help and I'll send you my cell number to make arrangements.

If anyone could sell me smoke now I'll gladly GIVE you some samples from mine when its finished in a few months.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey carljohnson, you can't do that on this forum!!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 7, 2010)

carljohnson said:


> Hi guys, I'm reletively new to the Big Island and don't know a lot of people yet. Could use a little help if anyone could be so kind? I've got an MMJ perscription so its legal. I live in Kona. Can anyone private message me and please help me out until I get my grow going? Would be greatly appreciated!  I'll be around all day tomorrow (Sunday) and could meet anywhere.


Brah go allii drive and ask around im sure youll find someone...might not be deals but its somthing. look for the local boys with the irie eyes!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This is a pic of my flowering box. I built it because I was having a heat transfer issue. The concrete on heats up during the day and the black pot absorb a lot of heat....so the flowering box was my solution. And it seems to be working pretty good
> I get a few leaves like that on the bottom of my plants about a month after I throw them outside&#8230;.I just assumed they are old leaves so I prune them off usually the rest of my leaves looks great&#8230;.Neem them up I Neem my plants once a week whether they need it or not. Somebody on here will probably be able to give you a definitive answer as to what&#8217;s really going on with the leaves; I&#8217;d like to know too J


right on braddahman. i like how it looks like it SHOULD be a part of your house/garden built in like that. plus your plants are lookin good in it. and im thinking i should just go ahead and spray a little neem on there to take some of my worrying off. and i heard i need a bit of phosphorus ferts


----------



## carljohnson (Nov 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey carljohnson, you can't do that on this forum!!


Oops, sorry. I should ahve checked the rules first. I didn't mean any disrespect.


808toker - Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Topo (Nov 7, 2010)

carljohnson said:


> Oops, sorry. I should ahve checked the rules first. I didn't mean any disrespect.
> 
> 
> 808toker - Thanks for the advice.


No worries brah unless you are the fuzz. Good luck in your hunt-you should be okay. Too bad in this day and age that we have to go through this kind of shit, yeah?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> right on braddahman. i like how it looks like it SHOULD be a part of your house/garden built in like that. plus your plants are lookin good in it. and im thinking i should just go ahead and spray a little neem on there to take some of my worrying off. and i heard i need a bit of phosphorus ferts


Right on man!

for nutes I use the Forms Farms Trio (BB TB BG) or if you want to go organic bat gauno with a "P" value made into a tea works too


----------



## grassified (Nov 7, 2010)

RIP 5 el monstre seedlings screw you slugs!

Also guys, dont leave your organic ferts in the wilderness, damn mongoose got to mine and tore it apart, now they are all wet and full of insects, fuck! It was a bag of humic acid, bag of blood meal, bone meal and jamaican bat guano. The fuckers tore each one apart to see what was inside uhhhhg. 

~~ ~
So far my line up is 

9 killing fields
5 kc33
4 danky doodle

I am hoping for a good 10 females!!!!

happy short season all!!!

EDIT: harvest complete looks like I got a good 1.5 oz maybe? Nice little stash! 

yo kk/dgh howd yur guys harvest go?


----------



## aznhamma420 (Nov 7, 2010)

anyone know the safest way to mail seeds from Portland, Oregon to Honolulu? usps flat rate box?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2010)

grassified said:


> yo kk/dgh howd yur guys harvest go?


so far kkday harvested about half the crop about 2 weeks ago. random kindness, kkday, and I spent about 4 hours trimming those bad boys. not sure on the weight, I'm sure kkday can answer that. the rest of the crop is still in the mountains and I think kkday's gonna pull them sometime this month. the stuff we did trim looked pretty damn good though. reminded me of the original "diesel" strain I used to score up in maui back in the day. never sampled it yet though.


----------



## grassified (Nov 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so far kkday harvested about half the crop about 2 weeks ago. random kindness, kkday, and I spent about 4 hours trimming those bad boys. not sure on the weight, I'm sure kkday can answer that. the rest of the crop is still in the mountains and I think kkday's gonna pull them sometime this month. the stuff we did trim looked pretty damn good though. reminded me of the original "diesel" strain I used to score up in maui back in the day. never sampled it yet though.


yeah I sampled some its some irie stuff. Good taste smells like heaven when grinded up. High is powerful, not a 1 hitter quitter by any means but a few hits and your really up there. You wont be disappointed!

I think I harvested too early, I chopped the lower half this afternoon and all the trichs were still pretty clear, This strain takes long to flower yeah? 

nearly lost my whole crop to bud rot due to this fckin wind and rain. I dry my plants in the forest... The top part of my plant had been "drying" (more like wetting LOL) for 4 days when I came to check on it my tarp had been blown away and half of the buds were on the ground all soggy and wet the other half just wet and didnt look too good. I am hoping they will dry up nicely, I rid of the rotting ones. lost about a third of the crop so far >.<. Better than getting it all ripped!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

grassified said:


> yeah I sampled some its some irie stuff. Good taste smells like heaven when grinded up. High is powerful, not a 1 hitter quitter by any means but a few hits and your really up there. You wont be disappointed!
> 
> I think I harvested too early, I chopped the lower half this afternoon and all the trichs were still pretty clear, This strain takes long to flower yeah?
> 
> nearly lost my whole crop to bud rot due to this fckin wind and rain. I dry my plants in the forest... The top part of my plant had been "drying" (more like wetting LOL) for 4 days when I came to check on it my tarp had been blown away and half of the buds were on the ground all soggy and wet the other half just wet and didnt look too good. I am hoping they will dry up nicely, I rid of the rotting ones. lost about a third of the crop so far >.<. Better than getting it all ripped!


ya, it takes a long time to flower. the rain and wind was doing some major damge to kkday's crop too. that's the reason for the partial harvest. 


I always laugh when I see this smilie >.< hahahahaha! sorry to hear you lost a third of your crop though


edit* I seen your technique of how you dry your crops in the mountain, pretty cool dude.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 8, 2010)

how can you dry stuff in the woods? seems like they would just get mildew/moldy instantly without a closet and a fan. or atleast a box.


----------



## Topo (Nov 8, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> anyone know the safest way to mail seeds from Portland, Oregon to Honolulu? usps flat rate box?


I wish I had a clearcut answer for you brah, but someone told me to go "private" and send FedEx. USPS = Federal Government laws (felonies). But then someone else then said that was bullshit, you could get fucked either way. Look into this more bro, be careful.


----------



## aznhamma420 (Nov 8, 2010)

Topo said:


> I wish I had a clearcut answer for you brah, but someone told me to go "private" and send FedEx. USPS = Federal Government laws (felonies). But then someone else then said that was bullshit, you could get fucked either way. Look into this more bro, be careful.


thanks for the info... i'll prolly just end up keeping them on me and going through security... Portland international airport don't got body scanners yet till next year... i'll figure something out


----------



## herbsDaword (Nov 8, 2010)

Hemp seeds are okay to eat and by far the most healthiest organic source of Omega Fatty Acids,
Walk in with a bag of flax seeds and throw the Hemp inside, fishem out later.


----------



## Topo (Nov 8, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> thanks for the info... i'll prolly just end up keeping them on me and going through security... Portland international airport don't got body scanners yet till next year... i'll figure something out


Brah, I went through LAX in late September, and they use a full blown body scanner, and I didn't know about it. Ok, too much info here, but I am not a "Hanes" kinda guy. So these TSA motherfuckers saw my pubes, among other things. Hell, they may have written a daily report saying they saw a "cheesewheel." This 9-11 reaction bullshit is a PIA, but it's better than getting all blowed up, right?

I think seeds are safe, but some of my friends take their stash like "no big deal." I don't have that kind of luck, so therefore, 'won't push it.


----------



## aznhamma420 (Nov 8, 2010)

Topo said:


> Brah, I went through LAX in late September, and they use a full blown body scanner, and I didn't know about it. Ok, too much info here, but I am not a "Hanes" kinda guy. So these TSA motherfuckers saw my pubes, among other things. Hell, they may have written a daily report saying they saw a "cheesewheel." This 9-11 reaction bullshit is a PIA, but it's better than getting all blowed up, right?
> 
> I think seeds are safe, but some of my friends take their stash like "no big deal." I don't have that kind of luck, so therefore, 'won't push it.


i'll prolly chance it and walk through security... if i see a bodyscanner i'll turn around and flush da seeds lol


----------



## grassified (Nov 8, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> how can you dry stuff in the woods? seems like they would just get mildew/moldy instantly without a closet and a fan. or atleast a box.



The wind acts as natures fan! yeah seriously. I always situate the tarp so the trade winds can flow freely in and keep rain out, of course when the wind doesnt tear the tarp down...

I really like drying in the forest. I have smoked the same strain, same harvest, dried both indoors and outdoors, no difference in potency. I did think the outdoor dry one was a little smoother maybe, due to slower drying (more humid in forest). My last crop should have taken about 3 weeks to dry or so. I pulled them out at 2 weeks but they could have used another week. Pretty slow drying...

The only concern I have is the sun degrading the thc, and wind/rain. But again, side by side smoke tests reveal the same potency even after they dried for 2 weeks outdoors.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Guy's

I just harvest some of my Ak-48 and its air drying as we speak.( The bud smells like a skunk shit a roadside fruit stand) Here's my dilemma I&#8217;m going on vacation for a week and I won&#8217;t be able to check on my buds while they are curing until I get back meaning I wont burp the jars I'm worried about coming back to moldy buds....I was thinking about putting them in a jar with holes poked in the top for air circulation and pray to the pot gods that they&#8217;ll spare my buds from &#8220;mold&#8221; I&#8217;m fairly confident the buds will dry out enough to place in curing jars before I leave.....The question is how should I store the bud during the week that I&#8217;m gone?

Thanks in advance for any advice ​


----------



## vdubb808 (Nov 8, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> anyone know the safest way to mail seeds from Portland, Oregon to Honolulu? usps flat rate box?


I'd just mail it in some 1st class mail. That's me though. Do what you feel is most comfortable to you. If you are worried or not as comfortable send it express from any carrier. FedEx, UPS or USPS. 

The reason why i'd send it first class regular mail is because I've sent all kinds of shit through the mail and it has always showed up. There is way to much mail flying through the postage system for them to analyze all the mail. Just pack it correctly and use some common sense. And throw an extra stamp on it to make sure it gets there and not returned to sender. I'd also put the return address the same as the destination address to make sure it's one way only. Should take 3 to 4 days to get to Honolulu. And this time of year is the best time to send it, with everyone sending greeting cards and gifts all at once. Shit, send it in a Xmas card to yourself..........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> I just harvest some of my Ak-48 and its air drying as we speak.( The bud smells like a skunk shit a roadside fruit stand) Here's my dilemma I&#8217;m going on vacation for a week and I won&#8217;t be able to check on my buds while they are curing until I get back meaning I wont burp the jars I'm worried about coming back to moldy buds....I was thinking about putting them in a jar with holes poked in the top for air circulation and pray to the pot gods that they&#8217;ll spare my buds from &#8220;mold&#8221; I&#8217;m fairly confident the buds will dry out enough to place in curing jars before I leave.....The question is how should I store the bud during the week that I&#8217;m gone?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice ​


....I should have stated the proper timeline...The harvest was Sunday 11/7 and i leave 11/12 for vaction and return 11/19 (12 days of drying) They'll be dryer than a popcorn fart by the time i get back.....I guess really dried out uncured bud is better than shity moldy bud...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

vdubb808 said:


> I'd just mail it in some 1st class mail. That's me though. Do what you feel is most comfortable to you. If you are worried or not as comfortable send it express from any carrier. FedEx, UPS or USPS.
> 
> The reason why i'd send it first class regular mail is because I've sent all kinds of shit through the mail and it has always showed up. There is way to much mail flying through the postage system for them to analyze all the mail. Just pack it correctly and use some common sense. And throw an extra stamp on it to make sure it gets there and not returned to sender. I'd also put the return address the same as the destination address to make sure it's one way only. Should take 3 to 4 days to get to Honolulu. And this time of year is the best time to send it, with everyone sending greeting cards and gifts all at once. Shit, send it in a Xmas card to yourself..........


Good Advice! I just mailed a "special" package to Texas and it got there in 4-Day without any hassles....Good Luck and just make sure it can't be traced back to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

grassified said:


> RIP 5 el monstre seedlings screw you slugs!
> 
> Also guys, dont leave your organic ferts in the wilderness, damn mongoose got to mine and tore it apart, now they are all wet and full of insects, fuck! It was a bag of humic acid, bag of blood meal, bone meal and jamaican bat guano. The fuckers tore each one apart to see what was inside uhhhhg.
> 
> ...


That sucks man! I bet you're mad enough to let a sour fart go in a babies face...LOL....I just had my AK-48 in the closet for a 72 hour dark period 48 hours later one of the buds developed a little white mold....its a good thing i wasn't gassy otherwise i would have went to the grocery store a farted in every stroller that got in my way....hahahah....just kidding!...well maybe not...but then again!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 8, 2010)

cooter i dont think you should worry about leaving your drying stuff for as long as your going. aslong as you keep the buds separated and provide a bit of air flow like your poked holes in the jar method you were talking about your gunna be mightay cherryyy. and grassified im really considering your drying technique. ive always had a passion for the forrest and would love to grab some of the atmospher into my buds. plus the smell of eucalyptus aint too bad after you get used to it


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 8, 2010)

I would use the flat rate box to send seeds...
Last time seeds were sent via regular mail... apparently the letter sorter smashed the seeds... 
So make sure that you are aware that a letter probably goes through an automatic processor that probably spits the letters through it..


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

Damned yellow copter was flying over my house pissing off my neighbors with noise. You know they legally can not enter our airspace when we own the land unless they are acting as a guest. The law was put in to not stop tourist helecopters from having to pay rent, but it is still my property above my house. I follow the laws so they were just being harrassing I guess because i'm not breaking any laws... That or they dont know how to fly and were recklessly endangering my neighbors and other citizens with their antics.


----------



## aznhamma420 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I would use the flat rate box to send seeds...
> Last time seeds were sent via regular mail... apparently the letter sorter smashed the seeds...
> So make sure that you are aware that a letter probably goes through an automatic processor that probably spits the letters through it..


can i mail it in a small flat rate usps box and put the crush proof tins that attitude gave me with the original breeders packs? or should i take it out of the breeders packs?... any advice on how to pack the flat rate box?


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

I love how even tho its Legal in our state to have 7 plants with a card, our State says "well its still federally illegal." Oh really? So the state is going to start a standard of enforcing FEDERAL law while working for the STATE? How about this, It is Section 13A-14-4: It is a crime to pretend to be a clergyman. Why dont you go to the set of Lost and harrass and arrest that actor dressing like clergy? that is a federal crime you know. Hallooween any kid I see as a nun, if i call it in are you going to press federal charges on them? 

Or Section 13A-12-1: Anyone who does work on a Sunday is to be charged with a federal crime! Thats right, anyone who is at work at sears or costco on Sunday, watchout, our police will come and harrass you if they start this enforcement of Federal law. Thats right you are commiting a federal crime that just isn't big enough to be enforced by the actual feds. 

Seriously, fracking copters when I do it legally and grow it for my own personal health reasons? Why dont they go on a look out for people dressed as priests who arnt' official yet or anymore... something more productive.


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry, it makes me mad when I see people hired to work for us abuse their positions to help political agendas that in the end are a violation of the fiduciary duty our state has to us. People before Politics, Liberties before profits.


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

Within the limits of any public park, it is unlawful to annoy any bird. (SEC. 10-1.2) 

I wonder if helecopter pilots are subject to this law if citizen implimented arrest... lol

With a video phone you could get many many multiple counts....


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

WOW, look what I found.... I think i like this point of view from our New Governor.

Abercrombie speaks to Maui Time June 3:

&#8220;Whether it's marijuana or any other drug, if it's medically sanctioned for use, for relief of pain or any other symptoms, then of course it should be utilized. If you can advertise drugs on television for public consumption that include death as a side effect&#8212;I've seen this, as I'm sure you have. 'Go ask your doctor.' This isn't even something that's being ordered or prescribed by your doctor, you're being urged to go see your doctor to see if you can use the drug. And it's being stated on TV as possibly having a side effect of killing you! And someone's worried about medical marijuana? We're at a point of public idiocy.&#8221;


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> cooter i dont think you should worry about leaving your drying stuff for as long as your going. aslong as you keep the buds separated and provide a bit of air flow like your poked holes in the jar method you were talking about your gunna be mightay cherryyy. and grassified im really considering your drying technique. ive always had a passion for the forrest and would love to grab some of the atmospher into my buds. plus the smell of eucalyptus aint too bad after you get used to it


Thanks Man!....I going to leave them hanging in the air until i leave, then maybe brown bag them until i get back?


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 8, 2010)

aznhamma420 said:


> can i mail it in a small flat rate usps box and put the crush proof tins that attitude gave me with the original breeders packs? or should i take it out of the breeders packs?... any advice on how to pack the flat rate box?


I think the small (4.95) flat rate box is fine... It certainly won't get crushed in those boxes.. 
Wrap em in paper towels..


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

I could never leave my plants during drying. I check them twice a day during drying to ensure no mold is starting. prepare for mold because better to be careful then lose your work.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> ( The bud smells like a skunk shit a roadside fruit stand)
> 
> ​





[email protected] said:


> They'll be dryer than a popcorn fart by the time i get back.....





[email protected] said:


> That sucks man! I bet you're mad enough to let a sour fart go in a babies face...its a good thing i wasn't gassy otherwise i would have went to the grocery store a farted in every stroller that got in my way....hahahah....just kidding!...well maybe not...but then again!


dude you crack me up!! LMMFAO!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

tardis said:


> Damned yellow copter was flying over my house pissing off my neighbors with noise. You know they legally can not enter our airspace when we own the land unless they are acting as a guest. The law was put in to not stop tourist helecopters from having to pay rent, but it is still my property above my house. I follow the laws so they were just being harrassing I guess because i'm not breaking any laws... That or they dont know how to fly and were recklessly endangering my neighbors and other citizens with their antics.


I know how you feel dude. when I was livin' in kauai, they would pull that shit all the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

tardis said:


> Or Section 13A-12-1: Anyone who does work on a Sunday is to be charged with a federal crime! Thats right, anyone who is at work at sears or costco on Sunday, watchout, our police will come and harrass you if they start this enforcement of Federal law. Thats right you are commiting a federal crime that just isn't big enough to be enforced by the actual feds.
> 
> Seriously, fracking copters when I do it legally and grow it for my own personal health reasons? Why dont they go on a look out for people dressed as priests who arnt' official yet or anymore... something more productive.


LOL!! I'm guilty of section13A-12-1...hahaha 

and I used to rant about the hellicopters like you all the time too.. hahahahaha

I feel you brother!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

Tardis went off ,that was classic..wonder if he will be chill in tomorrow ..LOl ... go get um Tardis !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

hahaha!! go get em' tardis!!! lol


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Man!....I going to leave them hanging in the air until i leave, then maybe brown bag them until i get back?


priming. ive had paper bags crispify my nugs a little bit in the past but that was in part to bad drying. nadden to wury about


----------



## tardis (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm chill today. Just bugs me that cops are wandering around on private property looking for crimes. There is something downright illegal there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

tardis said:


> I'm chill today. Just bugs me that cops are wandering around on private property looking for crimes. There is something downright illegal there.


Was it green harvest?.....there were helocoters in the air than usual yesterday on Oahu....maybe it was my paranoia


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> priming. ive had paper bags crispify my nugs a little bit in the past but that was in part to bad drying. nadden to wury about


Believe it or not my buds dried in two days...i jarred them up this morning&#8230;.I&#8217;ll have to make a decision on what I&#8217;ll do with them before I leave&#8230;.Holes in the lid&#8230;.maybe freeze them of put them in the fridge? (in the jar) They still smell great nice an fruity with a hint of skunkyness&#8230;.lovely smell.
Thasnk for the imput!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a few shots of the harvested AK-48...84 grams wet.....56ish dry


----------



## tardis (Nov 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Was it green harvest?.....there were helocoters in the air than usual yesterday on Oahu....maybe it was my paranoia


All I know is that it is a yellow helecopter that hovered over my house for ten minutes pissing me off and getting me calls from my neighbors saying "Can helecopters legally do that over our neighborhoods when we believe they dont know how to fly safely (proven by flying low on private property) and are endangering american lives?"

We need all neighbors when helecopters fly too close for comfort to sue the state in a class action suit for "Disturbing the Peace" and "Reckless Endangerment" because of the dangers a low flying helecopter can have to human life when malfunctions happen. Helecopters do crash yearly as we in hawaii all know and hear about all the time, flyng them low over homes where children live when nobody is breaking the law is just plain criminal.


----------



## tardis (Nov 9, 2010)

If police were ordered by their department to stand blindfolded in schoolgrounds and fire their weapons non-stop in random directions while spinning for 10 minutes, would they not face charges because they were told to do it? Its just as illegal and risky to fly helecopters over private property because you are checking if Americans are breaking laws in their own property.... I see it as the same thing and realize the days of americans letting their governments abuses fly are over. Time to let the courts decide who serves time when police are told to endanger american lives without any good cause whatsoever.

They gotta follow the law more than we do.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

stand down tardis ..its gonna be ok ...dont be gettin folks all paranoid again , cooter might not sleep agin tonight if n ya keep er up.


----------



## tardis (Nov 9, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> stand down tardis ..its gonna be ok ...dont be gettin folks all paranoid again , cooter might not sleep agin tonight if n ya keep er up.


Sorry, you are right. For all I know it was some helecopter pilot saying "ooo look at the pretty little marijuana plants!" I dont mean to make anyone paranoid. I'm just grumpy as I gotta go mainland for funeral and wont be able to smoke for over a week. So I get to spend a week in grumpy stomach pain. 

That mixed with my natural ability to go on rants means uninended reactions. 

No worry, I dont think Green harvest is out as I would have seen something posted here. Just one helecopter on kauai. Besides, with Linda LIngle knowing her anti-pot and pro citizen abuse days are over, the likelyhood of them causing probs for us in the next 8 years are very unlikely. As someone who agrees with many Republican theories of Economics, I think we see finally why Hawaii can't function with republicans in office.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> stand down tardis ..its gonna be ok ...dont be gettin folks all paranoid again , cooter might not sleep agin tonight if n ya keep er up.


Fuck yeah man I ran home at lunch time yesterday to hide my girls....lol....it wouldn&#8217;t be so bad if I didn&#8217;t have a few plants that are getting close...I had visions of some spooge rag propelling down a rope from a yellow helicopter clipping my plants...lol&#8230;.Clipping them in a pre-flower or early flowering stage I could deal with&#8230;.clipping ripe flowers would make me fucking nutz!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

tardis said:


> Sorry, you are right. For all I know it was some helecopter pilot saying "ooo look at the pretty little marijuana plants!" I dont mean to make anyone paranoid. I'm just grumpy as I gotta go mainland for funeral and wont be able to smoke for over a week. So I get to spend a week in grumpy stomach pain.
> 
> That mixed with my natural ability to go on rants means uninended reactions.
> 
> No worry, I dont think Green harvest is out as I would have seen something posted here. Just one helecopter on kauai. Besides, with Linda LIngle knowing her anti-pot and pro citizen abuse days are over, the likelyhood of them causing probs for us in the next 8 years are very unlikely. As someone who agrees with many Republican theories of Economics, I think we see finally why Hawaii can't function with republicans in office.


No Worries Tardis....I don't mind being kept on my toes....it's just the price you pay as a grower. I wonder if you can sue the state if Green Harvest clips your plants on your own property even though you part of the MMJ program....I would understand if it was off my property line....anything else would be illegal search and seizure without probable cause.

Make some hash chocolate candy bars for you trip.


----------



## tardis (Nov 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck yeah man I ran home at lunch time yesterday to hide my girls....lol....it wouldn&#8217;t be so bad if I didn&#8217;t have a few plants that are getting close...I had visions of some spooge rag propelling down a rope from a yellow helicopter clipping my plants...lol&#8230;.Clipping them in a pre-flower or early flowering stage I could deal with&#8230;.clipping ripe flowers would make me fucking nutz!


Im' sorry man, didn't mean to cause fear. Yellow helecopter came over my house and I came here to see if there was word and posted my anger about hovering trespassers. Not sure if they were authorities or what.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

tardis said:


> Im' sorry man, didn't mean to cause fear. Yellow helecopter came over my house and I came here to see if there was word and posted my anger about hovering trespassers. Not sure if they were authorities or what.


No Problem here man! an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure!


----------



## tardis (Nov 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No Problem here man! an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure!


Amen to that brother.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

hallelejuh and so forth and snow skiing forever..end of chapter wwf stio


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

it sure is rewarding to be patient in the sense of waiting , hands folded listen kindOdeal. 
Like listen a minute to the folkx dat kno and wait on da ho ...Lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1260012View attachment 1260011View attachment 1260010View attachment 1260009View attachment 1260008View attachment 1260007View attachment 1260006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good!

what you got going on with all the topsy-turvys I see in the background? is that all tomatoes in there? 
is that green onions I see in the pic too?


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lookin' good!
> 
> what you got going on with all the topsy-turvys I see in the background? is that all tomatoes in there?
> is that green onions I see in the pic too?


supmain , you spotted them eh ! ...ive been try to tell tardis that them aint helicopters..Lol ...these onions are bomb ..and the turvy grow abt 1 pound aweek..good for salads ..man fresh..i had to check um out..and see ...but yeah man ...ive been patient , thanks for ur help G


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a few shots of the harvested AK-48...84 grams wet.....56ish dry


looks good man!






I like your scale brah, hahahhaaha! you no fool around, eh? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> supmain , you spotted them eh ! ...ive been try to tell tardis that them aint helicopters..Lol ...these onions are bomb ..and the turvy grow abt 1 pound aweek..good for salads ..man fresh..i had to check um out..and see ...but yeah man ...ive been patient , thanks for ur help G


no problem dude. nice garden you got there by the way. I like to see more than just da maryjane growing.


----------



## grassified (Nov 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That sucks man! I bet you're mad enough to let a sour fart go in a babies face...LOL....I just had my AK-48 in the closet for a 72 hour dark period 48 hours later one of the buds developed a little white mold....its a good thing i wasn't gassy otherwise i would have went to the grocery store a farted in every stroller that got in my way....hahahah....just kidding!...well maybe not...but then again!



LOL yeah ill fart on all those babies faces if it happens one more time i swear! Your ak48 looks bomb


mauichronic808 said:


> and grassified im really considering your drying technique. ive always had a passion for the forrest and would love to grab some of the atmospher into my buds. plus the smell of eucalyptus aint too bad after you get used to it


yeah its an easy way to do it, but it has its disadvantages, namely wind and rain. Plus those fuckin boars freak me out all the time, I was checking my buds today and i hear this thing walking closer and closer to me, see this 50 pounder (atleast) pig (boar) looking at me. so i started shouting at it n shit, then it started making pig noises like grunting at me, wasnt more than 15 foot away I thought the fucker was gonna charge me! he left though, usually those things are timid but I never seen one stand me up like that. it would suck to get gored in the forest and die the slow horrible death of pigs eating you alive while your intestines hang out...




[email protected] said:


> Believe it or not my buds dried in two days.
> Thasnk for the imput!


yeah dude srsly I check mine today and they were already crispy, got really dry after that rainy week.



tardis said:


> All I know is that it is a yellow helecopter that hovered over my house for ten minutes pissing me off and getting me calls from my neighbors saying "Can helecopters legally do that over our neighborhoods when we believe they dont know how to fly safely (proven by flying low on private property) and are endangering american lives?"
> 
> We need all neighbors when helicopters fly too close for comfort to sue the state in a class action suit for "Disturbing the Peace" and "Reckless Endangerment" because of the dangers a low flying helicopter can have to human life when malfunctions happen. Helicopters do crash yearly as we in hawaii all know and hear about all the time, flyng them low over homes where children live when nobody is breaking the law is just plain criminal.


IF they continue with green harvest all its gonna take is one crash. And beleive me, a crash WILL happen, helicopters are very well known to crash, mostly due to human error. I see the aggressive and sometimes reckless flying they do too, its pretty bad.



tardis said:


> WOW, look what I found.... I think i like this point of view from our New Governor.
> 
> Abercrombie speaks to Maui Time June 3:
> 
> Whether it's marijuana or any other drug, if it's medically sanctioned for use, for relief of pain or any other symptoms, then of course it should be utilized. If you can advertise drugs on television for public consumption that include death as a side effectI've seen this, as I'm sure you have. 'Go ask your doctor.' This isn't even something that's being ordered or prescribed by your doctor, you're being urged to go see your doctor to see if you can use the drug. And it's being stated on TV as possibly having a side effect of killing you! And someone's worried about medical marijuana? We're at a point of public idiocy.


powerful words! glad I voted for him


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks good man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanks yea!..I really like this strainI wacked it at week sevenwith a majority of the trics in the milky stage.I wanted some good cruzer bud this time around.Next time Im going to get it to the couch-lock stage. The scale is important for me so i can tract the yields to insure Im headed in the right direction....gravity no can tell lies...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2010)

Grassified...Thanks Man!...Yeah I was tripped out how fast they dried...when I got home yesterday and burped the jar those buggahs moisten back up.....so into the paper bag they went and I left them in there overnight and jarred them back up this morning . I&#8217;m going repeat this process until they can live in the jars all by themselves...heh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a shot of the WW/Afgani Friday will be week 8....I'm thinking of taking it at week 9 if i can find 50/50 ratio of trics...if not i'll have to do that virtue thing with my pateince....Right now mostly milky trics with few truning amber everday


----------



## HI Souljah (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn this sucks ballz!! So Im flying to Kauai on Tuesday for 2 weeks for work/girlfriend and I got 9 plants about 5 weeks old all outdoors in pots and they looking pretty solid right now but only thing is I been getting choke ass rain North side big island with no one to help me take care of my plants. So idk what Im gonna do. Any suggestion guys?!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 11, 2010)

HI Souljah said:


> Damn this sucks ballz!! So Im flying to Kauai on Tuesday for 2 weeks for work/girlfriend and I got 9 plants about 5 weeks old all outdoors in pots and they looking pretty solid right now but only thing is I been getting choke ass rain North side big island with no one to help me take care of my plants. So idk what Im gonna do. Any suggestion guys?!


Let me watch um....lol nahhh but u dont got a bradah that you trust enough?...if anything i think they could make it if there pretty healthy


----------



## grassified (Nov 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Grassified...Thanks Man!...Yeah I was tripped out how fast they dried...when I got home yesterday and burped the jar those buggahs moisten back up.....so into the paper bag they went and I left them in there overnight and jarred them back up this morning . Im going repeat this process until they can live in the jars all by themselves...heh heh heh



be careful i have stored buds thinking they were dry and mold got to them, lost a good amount of bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2010)

grassified said:


> be careful i have stored buds thinking they were dry and mold got to them, lost a good amount of bud.


rajah dat!


----------



## cols189 (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty late, but thanks ah cooter for the advice a few pages back!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

No Worries brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

cols189 said:


> Pretty late, but thanks ah cooter for the advice a few pages back!


No Worries brah!


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 13, 2010)

I took this photo a couple weeks ago... In a country outside the US....
Just when you start feeling bad for yourself as the DEA is harassing you and your grow..
Imagine living in a different country and having the DEA there....


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 13, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> I took this photo a couple weeks ago... In a country outside the US....
> Just when you start feeling bad for yourself as the DEA is harassing you and your grow..
> Imagine living in a different country and having the DEA there....


reminds me of how good we got it here


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 13, 2010)

this banner is not from within the united states? i wasnt aware of they would do this. well thats blows like a clown. id be the first to customize such a banner if one was to be erected near my place of grow


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 13, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> this banner is not from within the united states? i wasnt aware of they would do this. well thats blows like a clown. id be the first to customize such a banner if one was to be erected near my place of grow


It's actually in Thailand....
Literally the other side of the world...


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 13, 2010)

over there , they jus kill you , they dont want want ur shit ...they dont want you messin with their livelyhood


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 13, 2010)

over there , they jus kill you , they dont want want ur shit ...they dont want you messin with their livelyhood either...would be suprised if a thai czar - kingpen posted that so he can clean up on the lil toads that think they got game.


----------



## 808toker (Nov 13, 2010)

oooooo whats that?.....PURPLE


----------



## aiwelaweka (Nov 14, 2010)

Those were defenitely green harvest helis. The other day. There was also a red coast guard one and another dark chopper. One time I had three helicopters circle my house and search my valley but they Neva find nothing. I know they can see everything cause I can see them pretty clearly.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 14, 2010)

Now I've seen it all. Pacman>floyd if they ever fight.


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2010)

grassified said:


> be careful i have stored buds thinking they were dry and mold got to them, lost a good amount of bud.


I did the same thing with my first few grows at teh beginnig of this year. Stored them cause I thought one of the branches snapped when I bent it, and got mold.


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2010)

BTW to all the liars like Linda Lingle who warn of the addiction of marijuana, i'm growing some of the strongest and most powerful marijuana i've had in my life right now, and I had to go mainland for a funeral. I'm still on the mainland now and haven't smoked my medicine since Tuesday and i've had 0 withdrawls... I have not thought about it since coming online now out of sheer bordom to see whats going on. On the other side iv'e lost 8 pounds so i'm much too skinny now and i'm sitting here grumpy cause my opu stay all pilau cause I tried to eat some real food for actual energy. few more days of painful eating and tehn I can go home and hopefully harvest one of my girls since yesterday was week 8 of flower. Got a buddy to water for me. As long as nobody had cockaroach my plants i'll be happy to harvest (if pau) and start my next 7 girls (or hopefully mostly girls, damned number limits). But so far 5 days no pakalolo and no worries over it.... Did you know that supporting your local anti-marijuana campagin causes cancer and child abuse? might as well use theri logic too....


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 14, 2010)

Welp , the virtue's of patience pay off again ..its been a fine sunday morning.


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1268368View attachment 1268366View attachment 1268365View attachment 1268363View attachment 1268362View attachment 1268361View attachment 1268359View attachment 1268358View attachment 1268356View attachment 1268355View attachment 1268354View attachment 1268352View attachment 1268351
> Welp , the virtue's of patience pay off again ..its been a fine sunday morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268350


What a beauty!!! I love good budporn!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 14, 2010)

tardis said:


> What a beauty!!! I love good budporn!


thanks Tardis , tis the season ...bet you cant wait to get back eh ?


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> thanks Tardis , tis the season ...bet you cant wait to get back eh ?


Once I get back and i've checked on my girls trichome colors, I plan to roll up what I got left of my vortex and og kush #18 and smoke a J while catchin up on my recorded tv shows.  I can't wait to smell how much my house reaks of of my pinapple express, querkle, and RKS which are right outside my window. THen chop the girls and start over with new strains    I swear, I wish I knew how much I loved growing bud when I was 21 instead of waiting all this time till my mid 30's to learn. The money I could have saved on this overpriced magical flower.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1268368View attachment 1268366View attachment 1268365View attachment 1268363View attachment 1268362View attachment 1268361View attachment 1268359View attachment 1268358View attachment 1268356View attachment 1268355View attachment 1268354View attachment 1268352View attachment 1268351
> Welp , the virtue's of patience pay off again ..its been a fine sunday morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268350


now that's some phat buds!!! nice harvest!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> now that's some phat buds!!! nice harvest!


thanks G , glad i listened to folks that know ...im looking forward to the next group , perhaps its time for the Barney project ? ....the KCBRAINO no BUENO .
so might start the g13 ...right now i git a 6 week old MEDUSA and 2 RQ haze that are seedlings along with 2 Pine express babies ..im gettin better at humidity control/germination....Finally Lol


----------



## lehua96734 (Nov 16, 2010)

Aloha all. LONG TIME, yea!!LOL!!! just a note to let all the old timers on this site know that Aunty is still trucking away. still running my 3 best strains. the new york desil from nalu. good stuff. brian damage and a great strain from "Random" that is killer. mahalo for that one my dear. 
hey Dr.G. pehea? miss you guys. hope all is well with the gang. take care ohana. aloha and love you guys, Aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> Aloha all. LONG TIME, yea!!LOL!!! just a note to let all the old timers on this site know that Aunty is still trucking away. still running my 3 best strains. the new york desil from nalu. good stuff. brian damage and a great strain from "Random" that is killer. mahalo for that one my dear.
> hey Dr.G. pehea? miss you guys. hope all is well with the gang. take care ohana. aloha and love you guys, Aunty


hey AUNTY!!! I'm maika'i..... where you been?? good to hear from you again. hope to see you post more. the thread is missing the aloha that you bring. hope to see you on the next harvest. we had to recruit randomkindness on the trimming this last one. hope you feeling better. luv ya!


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Guys-
Couple pics of the family. Pineapple Chunk, SLH, Og #18, and SSHXSD(youngest one). They all got a little salt/wind whipped. Have a good weekend....


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 20, 2010)

lookin crystally surfd props to you on your plants.


----------



## tardis (Nov 20, 2010)

OK, I chopped 2 of my plants this morning. My F13 and my Pinapple express which were in 5Gal pots outside (not a lot of direct light, but still not bad). My head of my pinapple express had mold in the center which sucked, but only the top fattest bud. so I trimmed the non mold area into my trim never going dep neough to clip any mold. tossed the rest to the bushes to rot . Yield wont be that big from these two plants, probly an oz each plant, which really isnt' much, but I expect them to be great smoke. 

Oh yeah, and week 9 flowering outside today, and my querkle is finally purpling. the buds are dark green/purple and the leaves are now starting to purple.   All this time i've been bitching about how my Querkle had no purple and my F13 was all purple. here are some cruddy pics of my F13 moments before chopped, and pics of my pinapple express moments before being chopped.

F13 after 36 hours in dark garage. purple and yellow in warm temps. Also when I cut the stem i heard a POP as the hallow tube of a stalk was cut, more empty area than stalk.











Pinapple Express


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work Tardis! How does that F13 smell? Did you supercrop that guy? Shitty about the PE bud rot, been really wet. Happy trimming!


----------



## tardis (Nov 20, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice work Tardis! How does that F13 smell? Did you supercrop that guy? Shitty about the PE bud rot, been really wet. Happy trimming!


The F13 doesn't smell much at all. A light fruit smell but not very smelly at all. 

Luckily the only mold was on that fat bud, the rest were completly mold free. we had that storm the toher night and our humidity ahs been high. but i'm still happy with what I got  

I did do supercropping while in veg then I wound it around tomato cages hence that odd freaky look. both pics were taken minutes after lifting the tomato cages that held them together out, very stretchy because of lack of light.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2010)

BJ Penn is back!!!!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont watch too much of the ufc , ibo , no more ,i remember watchin and knowin that dude from a plumbin friend O mine in central cal abt a guy named Chuckie down round santa maria...folks sed id beat his ass ...ice man ...comon man...far as BJ ..goes ..i think he's better ..like alot better then he thinks he is...and thats what makes him good. ...i stio wont be payin 4 that shit.
we use 2 fight in pappy's back yard and up in perez's ring under the tree for free..dats stio goin on....yep yep
aint sayin i wouldnt throw 10dollas in the can for a friend that had a few friend over to check it out , thats diff...holla ...cuz i knew J wud whiphis ass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> i dont watch too much of the ufc , ibo , n more ,i remember watchin and knowin that dude from a plumbin friendO mine in central cal abt a guy named Chuckie down round santa maria...folks sed id beat his ass ...ice man ...comon man...far as BJ ..goes ..i think he's better ..like alot better then he thinks he is...and thats what makes him good. ...i stio wont be payin 4 that shit.
> we use 2 fight in pappy's back yard and up in perez's ring under the tree for free..dats stio goin on....yep yep
> aint sayini wouldnt throw 10 in the can for a friend that had a few friend over to check it out , thats diff...holla ...cuz i knew J wud whiphis ass


could you translate that to english???


and where's pappy's place? I'd like to go a few rounds and drop a few guys myself.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 20, 2010)

sup ...D ..ment to say that i knew that BJ would hav his way with Hughes ....i bet on it ...alot.
so i been lookin back in life and the ol man perez ..who would ahve al comers come and fight at his place..up in nor cal around richmond martinez.
over ther we had different halls , lik masons union ,perez was mason...mexcan cud fite..got the laborers who would come too ..lol ..carpenters like me , would scrap ..stio payin my dues...Lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 20, 2010)

hope Bj won...my fone aint ringin ...sooooooooo i think he did..yeah baby


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> sup ...D ..ment to say that i knew that BJ would hav his way with Hughes ....i bet on it ...alot.
> so i been lookin back in life and the ol man perez ..who would ahve al comers come and fight at his place..up in nor cal around richmond martinez.
> over ther we had different halls , lik masons union ,perez was mason...mexcan cud fite..got the laborers who would come too ..lol ..carpenters like me , would scrap ..stio payin my dues...Lol


what a coincidence, I'm in the mason's union. 

sounds like good times. when me and my friends were younger, we couldn't afford gloves so we used to wrap towels around our hands and use those as gloves. ahhhh, the good old days


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 20, 2010)

priceless , man priceless...money cant buy those experiences ya know....we need to keep um alive somehow G .


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 21, 2010)

Talk about KTFO. "what happened?" lol


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 21, 2010)

page 500 yeee


----------



## tardis (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL, that was a great 21 seconds. Reminicent of that Tyson fight back in the day. fight being over while people who been waiting for it just settling in!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

BJ has that fire back! He needs to be like that in every fight. He should stay at welterweight and clean out that division. Lots of good fights could be had. Right now it's the most stacked division


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BJ has that fire back! He needs to be like that in every fight. He should stay at welterweight and clean out that division. Lots of good fights could be had. Right now it's the most stacked division


hay mani know you!!!!! didnt you used to be this guy?  hahahaha


----------



## RandomKindness (Nov 21, 2010)

i dont think bj has a chance against gsp, hes too big and strong!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

GSP hAs turned into one of the most boring fighters, period. Ever since serra put him on queer street he has fought "safe" fights . Even Dana white knows this. I wouldn't wanna watch gsp hug Penn for 5 rounds and I bet most fans feel the same. I'd rather watch bj fight welterwieghts who go in there to finish.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

If anything, gsp should grow some balls, step up in wieght, and fight Anderson silva.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> GSP hAs turned into one of the most boring fighters, period. Ever since serra put him on queer street he has fought "safe" fights . Even Dana white knows this. I wouldn't wanna watch gsp hug Penn for 5 rounds and I bet most fans feel the same. I'd rather watch bj fight welterwieghts who go in there to finish.


Hey! I thought I was the only one who thought gsp was boring as fuck. The way most people talk about him you think he was knocking out people left and right. He hardly even throws punches in his fights. 

But ya, BJ is a handful for anyone at 170. And I think he will one-punch carlos condit if they fight. Sleep tight, natural born killer. Lol


----------



## RandomKindness (Nov 21, 2010)

gsp is a physical specimen and sadly it's a sport where points and lay&pray win


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 21, 2010)

Well I had some issues with my lights getting too close to the tops, so my top leaves kinda curled. 

Nonetheless, its still looking decent.

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Well I had some issues with my lights getting too close to the tops, so my top leaves kinda curled.
> 
> Nonetheless, its still looking decent.
> 
> Super Lemon HazeView attachment 1282567


the LED's did that?


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 22, 2010)

naw the cfls


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah dude idk how that will effect the end results of your buds because those leaves are important. hopefully it wont effect so badly.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

tardis said:


> I'm chill today. Just bugs me that cops are wandering around on private property looking for crimes. There is something downright illegal there.


try living on the Big Island Tardis, we have law that makes cannabis a low priority crime, yet the "Ghetto Birds" fly weekly over here!?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

tardis said:


> No worry, I dont think Green harvest is out as I would have seen something posted here. Just one helecopter on kauai. Besides, with Linda LIngle knowing her anti-pot and pro citizen abuse days are over, the likelyhood of them causing probs for us in the next 8 years are very unlikely. As someone who agrees with many Republican theories of Economics, I think we see finally why Hawaii can't function with republicans in office.


get ready for a rough ride. As Obama once again is forgetting the people who put him into office! What happened to Obama progressive agenda? He looks like a 'Reagan Democrat", to me! Always worried about what the right is thinking & doing. When his concern should be with the left. If he fails to get re-elected. He has no one to blame but himself! And if he fails to get re-elected, it will be because the base didn't come out for him...because he forgot his base! Let me give you a good example. Obama is nominating a Bush holdover to assume to position of head of the DEA. If appointed Ms. Leonhart promised a war against the medical marijuana industry. She will attempted to close all dispensaries in all med/cannabis states. Plus, she said she would even go as far as to try and repell state laws regarding medical cannabis. Everybody needs to write their congressman and tell them to stop Obama from hiring Leonhart!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BJ Penn is back!!!!
> 
> Woohoo!!!


don't hold your breathe Jon Fitch is up next, and he's a beast!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> don't hold your breathe Jon Fitch is up next, and he's a beast!


Fitch is a grinder, and his fights are also boring, but he has a spectacular record... Not the fight I wanna see but BJ is gonna broke his ass!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Fitch is a grinder, and his fights are also boring, but he has a spectacular record... Not the fight I wanna see but BJ is gonna broke his ass!


this is where we will agree to disagree my brother. Since this is a first time fight for Penn against Fitch. I believe he is gonna be his usual self with his next fight. You know, as does the entire MMA World that Penn gases rather quickly. 170 is not a good weight for him. This weight allows him to come in outta shape & somewhat soft. At 155 BJ is better suited. But Frankie Edgar has his number,so I don't see BJ returning there until Edgar moves on to where he's better suited at i45.
Don't get me wrong Doc, I'd love to see BJ win all his fights. But the reality is he's getting older, and he seems to not wanna learn new things to be more rounded and advance with rest of the UFC. So I expect his days as an MMA fighter are winding down too, especially now that he's a daddy.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Fitch is a grinder, and his fights are also boring, but he has a spectacular record... Not the fight I wanna see but BJ is gonna broke his ass!


bj wont be able to stop the take down.... he will get u.d. over penn.... unless penn can knock out fitch on the feet... but i doubt that... would love to see it tho.. im all for another penn/gsp fight..... but gsp would prolly ground fuck penn for 25 min, to win


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bj wont be able to stop the take down.... he will get u.d. over penn.... unless penn can knock out fitch on the feet... but i doubt that... would love to see it tho.. im all for another penn/gsp fight..... but gsp would prolly ground fuck penn for 25 min, to win


fitch is number 2 w.w. in the world next to gsp...... only lost one ever and that was to gsp and is a div. 1 wrestler, and well versed in submission has a gorilla jujitzsu blackbelt... {not has technical has bjj tho}

and fitch is a huge w.w........ 2nd biggest after anthony rumble johnson... rumble is a beast cant wait for him to come back!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> If anybody wants to hear about how green harvest illegally cut my plants and then called to apologize and asked if i wanted them back, Pm me.


lol that is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay fucked up.. tell them to pay up....hook up some of those other buds they stole from other farmers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fitch is number 2 w.w. in the world next to gsp...... only lost one ever and that was to gsp and is a div. 1 wrestler, and well versed in submission has a gorilla jujitzsu blackbelt... {not has technical has bjj tho}
> 
> and fitch is a huge w.w........ 2nd biggest after anthony rumble johnson... rumble is a beast cant wait for him to come back!


 Dude, get your stats right. You must like the taste of your foot cause you always end up putting it in your mouth.


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Nov 23, 2010)

Last time I had one over my meds in august , the next day they were all stolen! Cops are definitely stealing from mmj patients! Took this from my lanai this afternoon.


----------



## grassified (Nov 23, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> Last time I had one over my meds in august , the next day they were all stolen! Cops are definitely stealing from mmj patients! Took this from my lanai this afternoon.


lmao they looking right at you!probably thinking 'haha its that stupid pothead we jacked plats from the other day! hahaha! look hes taking our picture! everyone smile!'


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 23, 2010)

there just flyin buy seeing how the grow is , they'll be back when there ripe ...the hippie up front is all fired up ...see his short season smile .. LOL


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 23, 2010)

that picture gets me so fucking angry. one day it will be legal and they will have to pay for buds like the rest of the world(besides the growers of course).


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 23, 2010)

aloha everyone, hope the short season is seasoning out quite nicely for the brethrens and aunties out there. my short season is panning out better than i could have ever hope for. here are a few pictures of my indoor ghetto set up and all my keikis and the three i put outdoors, as you can see one has been outside for several weeks longer than the other two although it is the same size as them. (more bud to come ) in the indoor pics u can see my 5 i got under lights all the same strain except the small one in the back right is "blue dream" also im throwing in a picture of a hermy plant ive left live from the summer season im approximating its age at 8 months old. its still green and thriving which really suprises me. i have no use for it and i wont be smoking or using it for anything but its an experiment none the less.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 24, 2010)

Bjs got that fire back. He will make one last run at ww for the belt. I think if he works on his triangle choke he could probably do it. Considering that the only people who can beat him want to put him on his back.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 24, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Bjs got that fire back. He will make one last run at ww for the belt. I think if he works on his triangle choke he could probably do it. Considering that the only people who can beat him want to put him on his back.


DelSlow, not to sound like an idiot. But if I'm not mistaken,hasn't all of BJ's submissions come via 'rear naked choke'! Look, BJ got lucky to fight Hughes at this stage of his career. Fitch is gonna make BJ feel like there is no place for him at 170. Jon Fitch is not like an aging Matt Hughes. BJ gets Fitch in his prime. The same Jon Fitch who went this distance with GSP,and who is a better MMA fighter today than he was back then. BJ is gonna be thrown around the Octagon with the much bigger Fitch. But because I'm from hawaii I'll pull for BJ,..but I'm logical too!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2010)

Puna, you do know BJ is only 31 years old right? He isn't "old" or "washed up" by any means. Last I checked, 31 years old is "prime" too. in fact, fitch is the same age as BJ Penn if not a little older...


BJ loses 2 fights in a row and then all of a sudden he is lucky to fight Hughes? That's crazy talk!!! Hughes was lucky to fight BJ is more like it. Hughes may have been on a winning streak before BJ destroyed him but have you watched the fights that Hughes won in that span? it's no suprize to me Hughes got KTFO.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> aloha everyone, hope the short season is seasoning out quite nicely for the brethrens and aunties out there. my short season is panning out better than i could have ever hope for. here are a few pictures of my indoor ghetto set up and all my keikis and the three i put outdoors, as you can see one has been outside for several weeks longer than the other two although it is the same size as them. (more bud to come ) in the indoor pics u can see my 5 i got under lights all the same strain except the small one in the back right is "blue dream" also im throwing in a picture of a hermy plant ive left live from the summer season im approximating its age at 8 months old. its still green and thriving which really suprises me. i have no use for it and i wont be smoking or using it for anything but its an experiment none the less.


very nice man, dig the variety , interesting color/flowers on the mother ...thnks for sharing..enjoy


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 24, 2010)

if the fighters were construction workers B.J. would be a Iron Worker ...Fitch would be a shop worker ..like that queer on OCC that blows paul senior ..GSP would be a painter because he likes touchin people in funny places...and Hughes would be a brick layer bcuz he's always on his knees.


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> Last time I had one over my meds in august , the next day they were all stolen! Cops are definitely stealing from mmj patients! Took this from my lanai this afternoon.


Nice shot! What kinda camera used? I think taking paparazzi pictures of helecopters over our properties and athread for them is a must!!! Lets keep records of these invasions by a rogue factions in our state that infringe on peoples civil liberties and break their fiduciary duty to the American People. Lets post their pictures of helecopters everywhere so the rest of the Nation sees this blatant violation of property rights.


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

tardis said:


> Nice shot! What kinda camera used? I think taking paparazzi pictures of helecopters over our properties and athread for them is a must!!! Lets keep records of these invasions by a rogue factions in our state that infringe on peoples civil liberties and break their fiduciary duty to the American People. Lets post their pictures of helecopters everywhere so the rest of the Nation sees this blatant violation of property rights.


Tie this with TSA anger by posting these pictures of property infringement on Tea Party sites and Angry over TSA sites so people see this in the context as it is, the state infringing on property rights and privacy. Exactly what our forfathers killed off the english for.


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 24, 2010)

People disagreeing over UFC in an Outdoor Growers section... Go figure!
Why don't you argue over something constructive like coco vs jiffy pots ?? 
It would be more helpful to the rest of us


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> People disagreeing over UFC in an Outdoor Growers section... Go figure!
> Why don't you argue over something constructive like coco vs jiffy pots ??
> It would be more helpful to the rest of us


Jiffy P would totally dominate coco in a regulation fight.


----------



## RandomKindness (Nov 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> DelSlow, not to sound like an idiot. But if I'm not mistaken,hasn't all of BJ's submissions come via 'rear naked choke'!


and one arm triangle choke  but that wasnt UFC so it doesnt count for their records


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 24, 2010)

i just lost a sweetbaby Royal Queen seedling to dampening in a coir pot ..first time ive tried them ....might be the last.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> People disagreeing over UFC in an Outdoor Growers section... Go figure!
> Why don't you argue over something constructive like coco vs jiffy pots ??
> It would be more helpful to the rest of us


 If you didn't know by now, this is more than an "outdoors grower thread". This has turned into the thread for what's up in HI. Might not be interesting to you, but it's interesting to other people in HI, as we have just witnessed.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 24, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> DelSlow, not to sound like an idiot. But if I'm not mistaken,hasn't all of BJ's submissions come via 'rear naked choke'! Look, BJ got lucky to fight Hughes at this stage of his career. Fitch is gonna make BJ feel like there is no place for him at 170. Jon Fitch is not like an aging Matt Hughes. BJ gets Fitch in his prime. The same Jon Fitch who went this distance with GSP,and who is a better MMA fighter today than he was back then. BJ is gonna be thrown around the Octagon with the much bigger Fitch. But because I'm from hawaii I'll pull for BJ,..but I'm logical too!


 Yup, bj has an excellent rear naked choke. But when bj fights wrestlers (hughes, gsp) he usually gets put on his back. He defends himself well by avoiding strikes and pulling rubber guard but he never really attacks off his back. And he's got that flexibility so I know he can pull it off. But ya, easier said than done.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 24, 2010)

tardis said:


> Nice shot! What kinda camera used? I think taking paparazzi pictures of helecopters over our properties and athread for them is a must!!! Lets keep records of these invasions by a rogue factions in our state that infringe on peoples civil liberties and break their fiduciary duty to the American People. Lets post their pictures of helecopters everywhere so the rest of the Nation sees this blatant violation of property rights.


alot of folks think these are HFD fire yellow choppers...this particular HUGHES 360 is easy to track ...simply type the " N " number on the FAA site or prolly gaggle/google/gooble it to find out its owner , when and where it crashed a couple yrs ago on maui and matter a fact you can locate the equipment capabilities onboard for that matter.

shit its almost as fun as the HPD visit i had recently , cop pulled up , met him out front , we counted plants and he left .

aku birds and liars are the ones to be concerned abt ...but thats just me.


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Nov 24, 2010)

Explains why there is over 500 pages half of which are about BJ Penn


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 24, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> Explains why there is over 500 pages half of which are about BJ Penn


yep yep ...all abt hawaii growers and whats goin on wit us ...all good


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Nov 24, 2010)

I used a Nikon D-90. I have more pics from countless other times. One time I was taking a shower and I heard the buzzing and I shit you not they were looking right into my shower window! I could make out there faces they were so low. I put a towel on ran outside with my phone to take a pic and as soon as they saw me they 180 it out of there. It is time for patients and users to fight back! Use your camara, call the airport and complian, take advantage of exposeing them. This is the only way action can be takin is to make noise; and very loud noise. social media is the way to expose the bad of this country. Look at whats happening with TSA. They were first exposed by people videoing incidents and plastering them all over the net. I sure as hell am not afraid of them because I am legal within my limit but I do not want them stealing my shit again. I need my meds! You can sit back and do nothing or stand up for yourself and your beliefs and take these son of a bitches down!


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> I used a Nikon D-90. I have more pics from countless other times. One time I was taking a shower and I heard the buzzing and I shit you not they were looking right into my shower window! I could make out there faces they were so low. I put a towel on ran outside with my phone to take a pic and as soon as they saw me they 180 it out of there. It is time for patients and users to fight back! Use your camara, call the airport and complian, take advantage of exposeing them. This is the only way action can be takin is to make noise; and very loud noise. social media is the way to expose the bad of this country. Look at whats happening with TSA. They were first exposed by people videoing incidents and plastering them all over the net. I sure as hell am not afraid of them because I am legal within my limit but I do not want them stealing my shit again. I need my meds! You can sit back and do nothing or stand up for yourself and your beliefs and take these son of a bitches down!


Looking at you in the shower is a punishable crime if they are in a helecopter or not. If they see you are in the shower and watch they have as much liability as if they were a neighborhood perv on yoru property. WHEN THEY ARE IN THE AIR ABOVE YOUR PROPERTY they are by law ON YOUR PROPERTY. In Hawaii the land owns the air rights all the way up into space. So they could say "oh we were doing our job" but as individuals they would still be charged personally for any invasion of your privacy whether they were an officer or worked at mcdonalds.


----------



## island rains (Nov 24, 2010)

whats an aku bird. i been away from the islands too long.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2010)

island rains said:


> whats an aku bird. i been away from the islands too long.


lol!! here is an example of an "aku bird"

......An Aku Bird arrives at the party empty-handed, but does not hesitate to stick its hand in the cooler for a cold one. And another. And another. And yet another. And when it's time to refill the cooler, an Aku Bird never chips in. Once the cooler is full again, an Aku Bird is usually the first one to grab another cold one. We all know an Aku Bird or two.


----------



## herbsDaword (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Holiday Gang, I wanted to start my souvenir collection of beans and...well a little concerned about it. 
I am medical, and in 808 so can anyone shed some light and reassurance. 
Mahalo, Mahalo, Mahalo


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you didn't know by now, this is more than an "outdoors grower thread". This has turned into the thread for what's up in HI. Might not be interesting to you, but it's interesting to other people in HI, as we have just witnessed.


Dr Green says it right.. This is more than an outdoor thread, because I dont grow outdoors


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Happy Holiday Gang, I wanted to start my souvenir collection of beans and...well a little concerned about it.
> I am medical, and in 808 so can anyone shed some light and reassurance.
> Mahalo, Mahalo, Mahalo


not sure what you mean by "shed some light and reassurance" but if you looking to purchase beans, attitude is a good place to get beans if you live out here in HI. I ordered through attitude choke times with no problems. I also ordered through nirvana a few times with no problems. medical or not, those 2 companies have "souvenir" beans available and they deliver out to the aloha state.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Puna, you do know BJ is only 31 years old right? He isn't "old" or "washed up" by any means. Last I checked, 31 years old is "prime" too. in fact, fitch is the same age as BJ Penn if not a little older...
> 
> 
> BJ loses 2 fights in a row and then all of a sudden he is lucky to fight Hughes? That's crazy talk!!! Hughes was lucky to fight BJ is more like it. Hughes may have been on a winning streak before BJ destroyed him but have you watched the fights that Hughes won in that span? it's no suprize to me Hughes got KTFO.


brah, I don't think it's crazy talk at all. BJ needs someone to hold a fire under his okole to get him going. Fitch is not that fire! As Big John McCarthy put it when asked who the best in MMA. He said it hard not to mention GSP or Anderson Silva when talking about the best in the UFC. But he said the one with best skill sets in all of MMA has more losses than either Silva, or GSP, and that being BJ Penn.
'Doc', this is were BJ runs into problems. Without a doubt, BJ has an ego that huge. He's done well dealing with it in public, but in the gym is another story.  BJ has been on top of the MMA fight game for so long. I believe his fat ego is blocking him from getting even better. Notice how all the top MMA fighters are well rounded these days. BJ needs to take that next step to the next level in order to remain at the top. But instead of doing that, he will stay at 170. This way he doesn't have to deal with Frankie Edgar, and moves him even further away from Jose Aldo. The best fighter in all of MMA. As Dana White said, "had BJ lost to Matt, he probably would have retired. Two looses in a row at 155, then move up to 170, then lose. Dana says he like BJ at 170. He said BJ is back to talking to himself before the fight Hughes fight. Well of course he didn't look crazy at Penn vs. Edgar II. BJ Penn had never been rocked like that before by a smaller person in his entire career. Doc, BJ's career is on the way down. He won't even return to 155 because of that. 

I don't think he will be able to get past Jon Fitch. Sure I'd like to see it. I'm a BJ fan, but a realist too. At 170 Penn comes in sloopy looking. Kinda looks like an old Pit Bull, head still big but body getting flabby. When he fights at 155 he has to come in with a good training camp to make weight. At 170 he can take those weekends off during training and head to Kona once again. At 155 he could not. So I think his career in the UFC is close to ending Doc. I hope I'm wrong, but the last thing I wanna see is BJ becoming someone's punch bag, or ring bitch.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 25, 2010)

_Happy Thanksgiving !_

_Im thankful for everything , this year i added a few more and one is the good ol' OUTDOOR thread here at Rollitup...so hope you folks have a good day here in the islands...keep on growin_


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

Edgar never did "rock" BJ and the first rime edgar and Penn fought, in my opinion, and many others opinion, BJ won. Just like the 1st BJ vs GSP fight, BJ won.

I do agree with you on one thing, Fitch is not the guy to light BJ's fire.

And BJ's fight record is still spectacular. Every fight he had was against a top fighter. His only losses are to Hughes*a fight he was leading*, machida which went to a decision that Coulda went either way, pulver, 2 to Edgar*one which was contoversial*, 2 to GSP*another fight in which Penn shoulda got the decision in the first fight. And a draw to Uno which shoulda went to BJ.


----------



## herbsDaword (Nov 25, 2010)

Aloha and Mahalo,
Thanks for the Q and A, how critical when specifying tin and BreederPack option? Its that stuff important at all? NextQ.
What are the banks and the beans peeps like here in 808 and what are the ones to AVOID? Both indo and outdo souvenirs
Which souvenirs would breeders like, gorillas like and aero guys like?

These intrigued me...
AK47 Seriousseeds for outdoor?
Skunks 
Afghanistan
SSH out
LSD
Acupulco Gold out
White widow-- theres like choke, which one is the real deal
Any Feed backs. I was checking Reserva pervada and wanted to know their reputation as well.
Jack Herer Will this do okay outside?
Arjan #1
Northern Lights- Can't find the good NL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

I personally like my beans in the breeders pack. Not all seed banks deliver to HI so some beans going be hard to get. Attitude probably has the best selection that delivers to the 808. And pretty much any bean does well here outdoors. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving.... Toke up


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Edgar never did "rock" BJ and the first rime edgar and Penn fought, in my opinion, and many others opinion, BJ won. Just like the 1st BJ vs GSP fight, BJ won.
> 
> I do agree with you on one thing, Fitch is not the guy to light BJ's fire.
> 
> And BJ's fight record is still spectacular. Every fight he had was against a top fighter. His only losses are to Hughes*a fight he was leading*, machida which went to a decision that Coulda went either way, pulver, 2 to Edgar*one which was contoversial*, 2 to GSP*another fight in which Penn shoulda got the decision in the first fight. And a draw to Uno which shoulda went to BJ.


I understand what you're saying brah. Trust me I do. I wanna see BJ win! But like I said I'm a realist. We know how good BJ can be when motivation becomes a factor. But without it BJ is in trouble,big trouble!. Why? In all honesty BJ's venture into the WW division before was only average at best. I believe he can only be a "gatekeeper" at that weight class. Let me tell you how I see the BJ vs. Fitch fight. I see BJ with his usual come to the middle of the ring ready to drop bombs. It's basically the only way he comes out these days. He'll be hell unleashed for the first three minutes. That's until Fitch grabs BJ and does what Fitch does best. GNP is the sure thing with Fitch. He's gonna get his takedowns with BJ that's for sure. Fitch is a big WW. He walks around at 210. Plus if there is any doubts to if Fitch will exchange with BJ. You only have to watch Fitch vs. Alves II. I only see bad things for BJ fighting Fitch. But, if I happen to be wrong and BJ wins. He will have to automatically be considered for a title fight. But the WW division is way stronger than what it was when BJ last visited it. I know you don't expect BJ to lose. But what if he does, then what do you think he should do?

In closing I hate to see the local boy lose. But I hate the excuses just as much maybe more. I'll watch the fight in silence more than likely because these are two of my favorite fighters to watch. Throw in Jose Aldo and Jon Jones and those are my 4 favorite fighters to watch in MMA.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

If BJ loses, I'd still want to see him fight at welterweight. I'd want to see him fight some bangers though. Guys like condit, kampmann, thiago alves. what I really would like to see, and I'm sure BJ would scrap too, is for BJ to go up against Anderson silva at a catchwieght. But he needs to re-establish himself first before that ever happens. Anyways, I see the fight starting off the same way you said, but with BJ catching him on the stand up. If not BJ has to use his jiujitsu and attack with it. he hasn't used his jiujitsu in awhile. If he doesn't attack with his jiujitsu when they end up on the ground, it's gonna be a long night for BJ.


Happy thansgiving HI


----------



## tardis (Nov 25, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Aloha and Mahalo,
> Thanks for the Q and A, how critical when specifying tin and BreederPack option? Its that stuff important at all? NextQ.
> What are the banks and the beans peeps like here in 808 and what are the ones to AVOID? Both indo and outdo souvenirs
> Which souvenirs would breeders like, gorillas like and aero guys like?
> ...


I have never had a problem ordering from Attitude Seed Bank. They got a lot of great strains but also a lot of crappy strains so you gotta look into which breeders are good and which are bad. Breeders I would recommend would be Subcool, Dj Short, Reserva Privada, DNA. Breeders to avoid would be Greenhouse and most of the other stuff. If you see something that looks good ask int he forums about the breeder or the strain and someone who has tried it or had good/bad exprience should pop up replying about it. 

Just Google Attitude Seedbank, they are great.


----------



## tardis (Nov 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If BJ loses, I'd still want to see him fight at welterweight. I'd want to see him fight some bangers though. Guys like condit, kampmann, thiago alves. what I really would like to see, and I'm sure BJ would scrap too, is for BJ to go up against Anderson silva at a catchwieght. But he needs to re-establish himself first before that ever happens. Anyways, I see the fight starting off the same way you said, but with BJ catching him on the stand up. If not BJ has to use his jiujitsu and attack with it. he hasn't used his jiujitsu in awhile. If he doesn't attack with his jiujitsu when they end up on the ground, it's gonna be a long night for BJ.
> 
> 
> Happy thansgiving HI


The woman "minister" who married my brother to his wife was Bj Penns ex-wife. The Minister was BJ Penns ex wife not my brothers wife.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 25, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Aloha and Mahalo,
> Thanks for the Q and A, how critical when specifying tin and BreederPack option? Its that stuff important at all? NextQ.
> What are the banks and the beans peeps like here in 808 and what are the ones to AVOID? Both indo and outdo souvenirs
> Which souvenirs would breeders like, gorillas like and aero guys like?
> ...


 Hey Herbs-

Just grew out Serious ak-47, shitty, not like the old days don't waste your $. Skunks are good, pure indicas might have bud rot issues during our rainy time. Mr Nices Black widow is the real WW. Reserva P is one of my favorites. Like the Dr. said most strains will do pretty good here, just comes down to what ya like. The best NL(imo) also comes from Mr Nices, but I grew some kick ass Nirvava NL too. Hope helps...


----------



## herbsDaword (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply gang,
Im totally stoked to have internet connection. 
Anyhow, I really thought that GreenHouse and Serious were among the pioneers of breeders. 
And so, the search continues and any info is appreciated. 
Which breeders Afghanistans are the best, I know Sensi and DnA gots. 
Keep the info coming. 
btw, anyone hear about the CannaTonic or Durga line?

Mahalo
my medical advocate teamsters


----------



## herbsDaword (Nov 25, 2010)

Important Question for ALL MEDICAL BLUE CARD HOLDERS.
What is the deal with the private shipping companies and the medical license. What Im trying to get at is it okay to xerox your card and place it in 
your privately "fedex,ups,(NEVER USPS) and sending stuff, souvenirs, tobacco water pipes, etc..
And if there is anything we should NOT MENTION on the forums, please let me know cause like everyone else sometimes BLIND and overlook the obvious.
Mahalo to SurfedOt--GoodLookn' Kid, Thanks for the Knowledge-Appreciate the Aloha, there bro.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Important Question for ALL MEDICAL BLUE CARD HOLDERS.
> What is the deal with the private shipping companies and the medical license. What Im trying to get at is it okay to xerox your card and place it in
> your privately "fedex,ups,(NEVER USPS) and sending stuff, souvenirs, tobacco water pipes, etc..
> And if there is anything we should NOT MENTION on the forums, please let me know cause like everyone else sometimes BLIND and overlook the obvious.
> Mahalo to SurfedOt--GoodLookn' Kid, Thanks for the Knowledge-Appreciate the Aloha, there bro.


you mean like sending souvenir beans or other "stuff" and and putting a copy of your med card in the package ? I don't think it would do you any good if that's what you mean. you better off sending it anonymous and using fake addresses and aliases.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, things change over time with these companies. I'm starting to like the dutch seeds less and less. Buy American! Greenhouse company split up awhile back with the original breeder taking his genetics with him, Serious got raided lost their mothers, even Sensi is not ran like it used to be.

Attitude does have that special going buy a pack of Sleestackxskunk, or OG18xskunk, or kandykushxskunk and get a free 13 pack of Afghani seeds.

If ya don't have alot of growing experience ya probably don't need to buy the most exspensive stuff first. I'd start with Fem seeds, just makes it easier at first with our limits.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya know when it comes to ordering stuff off the web, Herbs, if your are a legal patient and you are only making personal size orders, don't sweat it. Most of the companies who ship medicinal stuff do it very discreetly. The shippers can't tell whats inside. Just don't discuss out loud how they send the seeds.

Along time ago my crazy ass used to order all kinds of pharmacueticals pills from the web and got tangled up a little. So I'm kinda familiar.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

ya dude, if you worried about beans, don't sweat it. it's souvenirs, legal. you don't have to be a med patient to order beans. .....if you trying to send da herbs, that's a different story. that, you sweat.


----------



## herbsDaword (Nov 26, 2010)

nuff said...
Mahalo


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 26, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Important Question for ALL MEDICAL BLUE CARD HOLDERS.
> What is the deal with the private shipping companies and the medical license. What Im trying to get at is it okay to xerox your card and place it in
> your privately "fedex,ups,(NEVER USPS) and sending stuff, souvenirs, tobacco water pipes, etc..
> And if there is anything we should NOT MENTION on the forums, please let me know cause like everyone else sometimes BLIND and overlook the obvious.
> Mahalo to SurfedOt--GoodLookn' Kid, Thanks for the Knowledge-Appreciate the Aloha, there bro.


I have a blue card, and have never been asked for it. Ever. Its mainly just protection from the cops if they even care. Most of them don't, assuming your small scale.

Attitude seed bank will mail you seeds as long as you pay. 

Which reminds me...... Check the expiration of your blue card, they dont send any notifications when it expires.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If BJ loses, I'd still want to see him fight at welterweight. I'd want to see him fight some bangers though. Guys like condit, kampmann, thiago alves. what I really would like to see, and I'm sure BJ would scrap too, is for BJ to go up against Anderson silva at a catchwieght. But he needs to re-establish himself first before that ever happens. Anyways, I see the fight starting off the same way you said, but with BJ catching him on the stand up. If not BJ has to use his jiujitsu and attack with it. he hasn't used his jiujitsu in awhile. If he doesn't attack with his jiujitsu when they end up on the ground, it's gonna be a long night for BJ.
> 
> 
> Happy thansgiving HI


Okay, I think this is how we will see it. Penn will come to center of ring and exchange with Fitch. This will last all of 30 seconds or so. But once Fitch get's ahold of BJ. Fitch will do his usual somewhat boring never ever changing fight tactics. He will grind Penn down for two rounds or three, and with it will come a victory. Fitch is a big WW. Like I said, he walks around at 210. I see a very gased BJ,..sorry Doc.

Hey, how was your Turkey Day? Get any waves in anywhere?


----------



## tardis (Nov 26, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> Check the expiration of your blue card, they dont send any notifications when it expires.


So THATS their Nefarious plan! Make it legal for the people to smoke Pot, then don't remind the stoners to renew their cards, then arrest them for smoking pot illegally! A Brilliant masterplan!

heh.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> Hey, how was your Turkey Day? Get any waves in anywhere?


Turkey day was awesome,... Till afternoon came around. I was gonna head to the beach after the thanksgiving feast even though There wasn't really any good sized waves, just some small pulses rolling in on the north. I keep my boards in the house and I was taking my 7'6" funboard outta my room and as I was trying to get out the doorway, I twisted my back the wrong way and I think I slipped a disc in my back and pinched a nerve. I'm bed ridden as of this moment. Can hardly roll out of bed it hurts so bad. In fact I'm still on my back and using my Iphone to post this. Just Sitting up hurts like a bitch. This happens every so often. What sucks most is I was doing nothing strenous when I hurt my back, I just twisted the wrong way..... I have 3 plants up mauka that hasn't been watered in over a week and probably won't be able to get to them for another week or so. I was planning to water them today but fate had a different plan. not sure if those plants are gonna make it to next week. so right now I'm not the most happiest guy at the moment if you know what I mean.

On a good note, grindZ was ono yesterday.


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually seeds are considered contraband... so they will just be confiscated... you really cannot get in trouble.....

If you order overseas, and you are unlucky enough to get the random search....
then customs will confiscate your "souvenirs" regardless of how cleverly they are packaged...


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone grown the Truth... pure sativa.... gets to about 15 feet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Turkey day was awesome,... Till afternoon came around. I was gonna head to the beach after the thanksgiving feast even though There wasn't really any good sized waves, just some small pulses rolling in on the north. I keep my boards in the house and I was taking my 7'6" funboard outta my room and as I was trying to get out the doorway, I twisted my back the wrong way and I think I slipped a disc in my back and pinched a nerve. I'm bed ridden as of this moment. Can hardly roll out of bed it hurts so bad. In fact I'm still on my back and using my Iphone to post this. Just Sitting up hurts like a bitch. This happens every so often. What sucks most is I was doing nothing strenous when I hurt my back, I just twisted the wrong way..... I have 3 plants up mauka that hasn't been watered in over a week and probably won't be able to get to them for another week or so. I was planning to water them today but fate had a different plan. not sure if those plants are gonna make it to next week. so right now I'm not the most happiest guy at the moment if you know what I mean.
> 
> On a good note, grindZ was ono yesterday.


That sucks brah!....I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2010)

i have two silver haze beans that just popped a white tail!....cheee-hooooo! (prays for females)


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 26, 2010)

Dang doc, WTF? Sounds like somebody needs a massage. Ya gotta stop drinking beer every now and then and drink some water. Think we might get some rain sun/mon, then wind goes light again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Dang doc, WTF? Sounds like somebody needs a massage. Ya gotta stop drinking beer every now and then and drink some water. Think we might get some rain sun/mon, then wind goes light again.


A massage at the AMP would do me some good right now  lol


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 26, 2010)

Get well soon doc. If you goin massage make sure you get the happy ending lol.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Turkey day was awesome,... Till afternoon came around. I was gonna head to the beach after the thanksgiving feast even though There wasn't really any good sized waves, just some small pulses rolling in on the north. I keep my boards in the house and I was taking my 7'6" funboard outta my room and as I was trying to get out the doorway, I twisted my back the wrong way and I think I slipped a disc in my back and pinched a nerve. I'm bed ridden as of this moment. Can hardly roll out of bed it hurts so bad. In fact I'm still on my back and using my Iphone to post this. Just Sitting up hurts like a bitch. This happens every so often. What sucks most is I was doing nothing strenous when I hurt my back, I just twisted the wrong way..... I have 3 plants up mauka that hasn't been watered in over a week and probably won't be able to get to them for another week or so. I was planning to water them today but fate had a different plan. not sure if those plants are gonna make it to next week. so right now I'm not the most happiest guy at the moment if you know what I mean.
> 
> On a good note, grindZ was ono yesterday.


Doc, so sorry to hear that! I'm a "fuckwad", that has a lifetime of back problems mostly caused by years of surfing with no stretching before going out. Today, at 58 years young. I get days were it takes two arms to push myself outta bed. Lord hope I don't have to take a shit when back is out. Turning to clean your puka after deed is finished can be very painful when the back is out. As a matter of fact, you better hope you got the runs when your back is ou. Having to bear down on your exit plan can be very painful too! Plus, I don't think the wifey would appreciate having to clean my backside either! So I now all to well about back problems, rest,rest ,rest is the only way,and smoke,smoke ,smoke...


----------



## island rains (Nov 27, 2010)

whats up guys I was hoping the boys from back home could help me out cause Im new at this. I got my girls all fat and hard but dont know exactly when to pluck them. Can I get some info?


----------



## green_is_good (Nov 27, 2010)

get your 30x eyepice and check the trichs to see if they are ambered,


----------



## island rains (Nov 27, 2010)

Ya they are


----------



## green_is_good (Nov 28, 2010)

how much percent on the plant?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 28, 2010)

doca G, man i know how you feel with the back pains. although im not the oldest guy here ive been "adjusted" by a friend of mine and was down for the count a couple days and unfortunatly those days were spent traveling on airplanes, the worst remedy for a fizzled back.


----------



## tardis (Nov 28, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> doca G, man i know how you feel with the back pains. although im not the oldest guy here ive been "adjusted" by a friend of mine and was down for the count a couple days and unfortunatly those days were spent traveling on airplanes, the worst remedy for a fizzled back.


I absolutly hate when my backs fuct. Luckily it happens more rare these days, but yeah when it does happen i'm useless. They say its because my bodies core balance is in a different spot since losing 190 pounds, thus the new way my body has to balance puts stress on areas of my back that didn't provide that function before.


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 28, 2010)

Any news on the ASA meetings?


----------



## kkday (Nov 30, 2010)

Hawaiihaole said:


> Last time I had one over my meds in august , the next day they were all stolen! Cops are definitely stealing from mmj patients! Took this from my lanai this afternoon.


This Hughe is registered to windward aviation. I suggest you call the company and make a formal complaint saying there flying by trying to get a peak at your wife sun bathing nude, and next time you will throw a ball of yarn in there rotor.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2010)

yup! good eye, kkday. 

both of those kooks stay pulling their meat and get smiles on there faces. the guy in the back must get one big one 'cause his legs stay spread wide!


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 30, 2010)

tardis said:


> I absolutly hate when my backs fuct. Luckily it happens more rare these days, but yeah when it does happen i'm useless. They say its because my bodies core balance is in a different spot since losing 190 pounds, thus the new way my body has to balance puts stress on areas of my back that didn't provide that function before.


100 situps /day will strengthen your back... eliminate the pain


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> 100 situps /day will strengthen your back... eliminate the pain


I agree 100%.....my back fucks up every now and again.....but the sit-ups have helped a lot!


----------



## grassified (Nov 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> both of those kooks stay pulling their meat and get smiles on there faces. the guy in the back must get one big one 'cause his legs stay spread wide!


HAHAHA you crack me up drg


hey guys I got a great idea to veg plants guerilla style.
-Solar panel
-12v car battery
-12v 15w CFL
- some sort of timer or light detector that turns on at sunset and off 5 hours after sunset


Basically it will extend veg time another 4-5 hours or so, so the plant wont flower. You could keep clones in the forest if u wanted.

any ideas smart people?


----------



## tardis (Nov 30, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> 100 situps /day will strengthen your back... eliminate the pain


Looks like i'm going to have to start doing some situps..... I've never done situps without a fat opu before, so this should prove interesting...


----------



## Fishbutt (Dec 1, 2010)

Next true cycle starts Dec 21st and goes to March 21st... Just finished the last season and if you put anything outside before the 21st it will flower then revert... and flower again... so wait


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2010)

Fishbutt said:


> Next true cycle starts Dec 21st and goes to March 21st... Just finished the last season and if you put anything outside before the 21st it will flower then revert... and flower again... so wait


Tell that to my plants....they are flowering without issue


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 1, 2010)

"a little morning music mistro"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTinjrxt7No&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## grassified (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah mine are flowering they reached about 4 inches and are now flowering and taking off, I cant wait to smoke their delicious budz.


----------



## grassified (Dec 1, 2010)

why dec 21? The sunlight hours are under 10, wouldn't it start flowering around feb with around 11 then revert back to veg?!?!!??


Heres a useful chart.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://activerain.com/image_store/uploads/9/5/7/4/0/ar121900563604759.jpg&imgrefurl=http://activerain.com/blogsview/646094/hilo-daylight-hours&usg=__htVKJRZJSVf7nzjgbcG4qLqTLzo=&h=612&w=792&sz=57&hl=en&start=0&sig2=HpV9vK6buFFpCu6-rUwrVQ&zoom=1&tbnid=D_yir-Ddh5XLGM:&tbnh=177&tbnw=229&ei=jvD2TK_QEIOq8QOxqMH4Cg&prev=/images?q=hilo+daylight+hours&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&biw=1027&bih=469&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=155&vpy=97&dur=83&hovh=197&hovw=255&tx=94&ty=85&oei=jvD2TK_QEIOq8QOxqMH4Cg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=9&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2010)

grassified said:


> why dec 21? The sunlight hours are under 10, wouldn't it start flowering around feb with around 11 then revert back to veg?!?!!??
> 
> 
> Heres a useful chart.
> ...


 nice chart thanks for sharing it!....i just put out 2 ak-48 and 2 WW/Afgani plants....with in a two weeks they have puton some size and are showing pre-flowers


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 1, 2010)

grassified said:


> why dec 21? The sunlight hours are under 10, wouldn't it start flowering around feb with around 11 then revert back to veg?!?!!??


Dec 21 is the shortest day of the year.... every day after that gets longer until June 21... then it goes back down until Dec 21
The season is an issue if you are growing seeds..

If you use clones, then they have probably been vegged with a lot more than 12 hours light.... they go into flower as soon as you put them outside.


----------



## RandomKindness (Dec 1, 2010)

also known as the winter/december solstice for the trivia buffs!


----------



## kkday (Dec 2, 2010)

Indicas don't revert very often, sativas are another story though.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 2, 2010)

all about the photoperiod ...ive been growing one right after another since feb ...when i put em outside they flower ..pretty doggone simple


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> all about the photoperiod ...ive been growing one right after another since feb ...when i put em outside they flower ..pretty doggone simple


That&#8217;s been working for me too!....Veg indoors to whatever height and then out they go!....So Far So Good.....Fistbutt must be talking about starting from seed outdoors?


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That&#8217;s been working for me too!....Veg indoors to whatever height and then out they go!....So Far So Good.....Fistbutt must be talking about starting from seed outdoors?


Lol fistbutt ..i sure you meant fishbutt ...and yes i agree man , he's all about the outdoor true season ...all natural ...shortbutwork


----------



## grassified (Dec 2, 2010)

well im gonna invest about 200$ is an outdoor solar setup with a 15w 12v cfl so I can keep clones outdoors.


ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2010)

grassified said:


> well im gonna invest about 200$ is an outdoor solar setup with a 15w 12v cfl so I can keep clones outdoors.
> 
> 
> ill let you guys know how it goes.


ya dude, make sure you do an update. I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 2, 2010)

Whitaker Blues from DJ Short (bred by his son).. Oregon Heirloom Indica x DJ Shorts Blueberry (prize male)...
The man himself says it's the best example of Blueberry in a long time!





Stay tuned


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Lol fistbutt ..i sure you meant fishbutt ...and yes i agree man , he's all about the outdoor true season ...all natural ...shortbutwork


hahaha!....sorry bout dat fishbutt!


----------



## 808toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Sheckster said:


> Whitaker Blues from DJ Short (bred by his son).. Oregon Heirloom Indica x DJ Shorts Blueberry (prize male)...
> The man himself says it's the best example of Blueberry in a long time!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that buds!? i wanna eat it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2010)

lol!!! 

that is a picture of blueberries! ahahahhahahahaa


----------



## kkday (Dec 3, 2010)

Grass the only thing I wuld be scared of is the light in the middle of the mountains could attract attention. Grass check out razor concepts in pearl ridge or one of those race stores they have LED and another one that I forgot what they are, that are smaller. But there used to replace all kinda different lights in your car. I just got one for my car, the size of a small tootsie roll, it's like day light in there. It uses very little power, use a car battery and forget the solar panels. 

Remember you just need to disturb the dark period, not make it grow at night.


----------



## tardis (Dec 3, 2010)

I went to do some computer work for my friend who also has a med card. He showed me a giant bag full of seeds he got from his friends he said was duckfoot. Anyone know of any hawaii duckfoot strain and know if the smoke is medical?


----------



## kkday (Dec 4, 2010)

What is "medical" there's so many reasons people use cannabis, and all kined of cannabis for all kinds of synthoms. 
I can tell you from what I herd, it's heavy indica but from the one that I grew by chance, just a bag seed, it was a male


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2010)

WW/Afgani harvest....Got 266 grams from 2 plants.....should get about 2.5/3 ozees dried. I grew these suckers in kelloggs patio plus and nute'd with the FF Trio


----------



## tardis (Dec 4, 2010)

kkday said:


> What is "medical" there's so many reasons people use cannabis, and all kined of cannabis for all kinds of synthoms.
> I can tell you from what I herd, it's heavy indica but from the one that I grew by chance, just a bag seed, it was a male


Yeah by medical I mean both *Strong* and *Beneficial*.  

good to know its indica.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

hey tardis, punabud got the lowdown on the duckfoot. I remember seeing him post about it a few times.when he see your post, I'm sure he's gonna chime in. he going tell you it's good for guerilla and outdoor growing cause of the look of it* don't look like your typical cannabis* and I think he also said it is highly resistant to mold and mildew, but don't qoute me on the last one.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1305246View attachment 1305245View attachment 1305244View attachment 1305243
> WW/Afgani harvest....Got 266 grams from 2 plants.....should get about 2.5/3 ozees dried. I grew these suckers in kelloggs patio plus and nute'd with the FF Trio


Nice harvest dood.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 5, 2010)

can anyone hook me up with some clones just got my medical card stay on the big island


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> can anyone hook me up with some clones just got my medical card stay on the big island


Solid that you got your medical card but this forum is not to be used for "hookups". It's against forum rules.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 5, 2010)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> can anyone hook me up with some clones just got my medical card stay on the big island


This is exactly why we need dispensaries. . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> This is exactly why we need dispensaries. . .


that's what soo fucked up with our medical laws. they collect the dough, give you your "blue card" and send you on your way........ back to square 1 again. and they know this and they don't care. the same guy that gives us our cards, kieth kamita, is the same guy busting us. this is truth. that blue card is some expensive toilet paper!!! cause that's about all you can do with it, is wipe your ass. I get one blue card myself, I use em for make crutches.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what soo fucked up with our medical laws. they collect the dough, give you your "blue card" and send you on your way........ back to square 1 again. and they know this and they don't care. the same guy that gives us our cards, kieth kamita, is the same guy busting us. this is truth. that blue card is some expensive toilet paper!!! cause that's about all you can do with it, is wipe your ass. I get one blue card myself, I use em for make crutches.


 Yeah man, why the fuck do they mess with card holders for? I mean, it's like they just give you the card in exchange for your address. This is why my dad no like get one card. He has mild glaucoma and knows bud can help, but he refuses to get a card. And after seeing Surfd get his plants taken by cops, I'm pretty sketched about applying for a card if I need one down the road.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Yeah man, why the fuck do they mess with card holders for? I mean, it's like they just give you the card in exchange for your address. This is why my dad no like get one card. He has mild glaucoma and knows bud can help, but he refuses to get a card. And after seeing Surfd get his plants taken by cops, I'm pretty sketched about applying for a card if I need one down the road.


I would recommend holding off on one till the medical laws shape up here. right now, you better off going incognito


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would recommend holding off on one till the medical laws shape up here. right now, you better off going incognito


 Just what I was planning on doing. Speaking of incognito, do you think it's a red flag if I were to buy some "special" lights online? I feel sketched about it but I wouldn't feel that much safer if I went down to the hydro store. Someone could be watching, ya know?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Just what I was planning on doing. Speaking of incognito, do you think it's a red flag if I were to buy some "special" lights online? I feel sketched about it but I wouldn't feel that much safer if I went down to the hydro store. Someone could be watching, ya know?


I don't think so. what kinda lights you thinking of getting?


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't think so. what kinda lights you thinking of getting?


With my budget right now, probably a 400 watt hps. Pretty good deals at htgsupply. I really wanted to get this amazing 600 watt LED panel but at 2 g's, that's out of the equation. There's a grow on here with that panel and the guy using it got around a pound dry from 4 plants. Pretty nuts, considering all the stuff I have heard about LEDs.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 6, 2010)

my bad just needed some help getting started if u know what i mean


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 6, 2010)

Can anyone help one brdah get started just wen get my medical card


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 6, 2010)

Order some seeds dude. That will get u started.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what soo fucked up with our medical laws. they collect the dough, give you your "blue card" and send you on your way........ back to square 1 again. and they know this and they don't care. the same guy that gives us our cards, kieth kamita, is the same guy busting us. this is truth. that blue card is some expensive toilet paper!!! cause that's about all you can do with it, is wipe your ass. I get one blue card myself, I use em for make crutches.


all the more reason we all need to ban together to try and force a change. It ain't gonna come by itself, that's for sure! This is why it is soooo important to talk to your local lawmaker and ask him why medical cannabis falls under 'Public Safety' instead of the 'Health Dept.', where it belongs. As long as it stays under the scrutiny of keith "my ulii is extremely small" Kamita, it will remain a rocky road!
But with our new Gov., I expect change, sooner than later!

We all need to get involved. With homeboy Barry, it looks like he's become extremely lazy and has forgotten his way to change we all once thought we could believe in! With him allowing the appointment of Michelle Lionheart(Bush holdover) to run the DEA...again. We medical patients are in for a rough ride. She has promised to go after states that have implemented medical cannabis state laws. Another words, we probably in the past couple of years have taken a few steps forward in our movement for all types of cannabis use. Now with her appointment imminent, it looks like the battle is about to begin!? Barry, you fucking have betrayed us!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 6, 2010)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> Can anyone help one brdah get started just wen get my medical card


brah, where you from? You're not from Hawaii or the Big Island are you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, where you from? You're not from Hawaii or the Big Island are you?


I was kinda thinking the same thing. if you're from the B.I., or any island in the 808, how can you not have a hook up?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 6, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> With my budget right now, probably a 400 watt hps. Pretty good deals at htgsupply. I really wanted to get this amazing 600 watt LED panel but at 2 g's, that's out of the equation. There's a grow on here with that panel and the guy using it got around a pound dry from 4 plants. Pretty nuts, considering all the stuff I have heard about LEDs.


I'd seriously wait on LED technology. It ain't all that yet. Some people claim it's awesome, but i'm pretty sure those are the one's that have bought the LED lights already,..and must speak of it's virtues because no one wants to admit they just spent 2 to 3 grand on lights that give you "pop corn buds",as a final product. I have combed the internet, and all parts of this earth trying to do research on LED grow lights. About 80% of all LED lights come from one company in Taiwan. Doesn't that give you an idea as to were LED lights are now?

Just do your due diligence with regard to these lights before you drop your hard earned money. I think HPS lights are the way to go these days! But then, that's just my opinion. What say you?


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 6, 2010)

were should i order seeds from , and have u ordered seed and did u get them


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 6, 2010)

YUP i stay big island , stay on the west side WAIKOLOA


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 6, 2010)

YUP i stay on the big island, stay on the west side


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> were should i order seeds from , and have u ordered seed and did u get them


you sound like five-0 dude! lol

attitude has a selection of "souvenir beans" and they deliver to the 808. at the top of this page, click on "seeds". it will take you to the "souvenir bean" section.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ho brah i aint no FIVE-0 just stay new to growing been herbing for like 8yrs now


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 6, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I'd seriously wait on LED technology. It ain't all that yet. Some people claim it's awesome, but i'm pretty sure those are the one's that have bought the LED lights already,..and must speak of it's virtues because no one wants to admit they just spent 2 to 3 grand on lights that give you "pop corn buds",as a final product. I have combed the internet, and all parts of this earth trying to do research on LED grow lights. About 80% of all LED lights come from one company in Taiwan. Doesn't that give you an idea as to were LED lights are now?
> 
> Just do your due diligence with regard to these lights before you drop your hard earned money. I think HPS lights are the way to go these days! But then, that's just my opinion. What say you?


Yeah, LEDs are way to expensive right now. I'm still shopping around for hps lights and there's some great deals online, just a little paranoid about buying, even locally.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh no ..not the P word again !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2010)

Killer Pot Brownies Recipe

I hav'nt made these yet.....but i plan on it....im making the oil tonight....32oz of vegtable oil and a ounce and a half bud.....oh my!

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/245952-killer-pot-brownies.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Killer Pot Brownies Recipe
> 
> I hav'nt made these yet.....but i plan on it....im making the oil tonight....32oz of vegtable oil and a ounce and a half bud.....oh my!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/245952-killer-pot-brownies.html


32 0z of vegetable oil? damn!! those pot brownies will kill ya! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 32 0z of vegetable oil? damn!! those pot brownies will kill ya! lol


They might literally be &#8220;Killer Brownies&#8221;&#8230;.32oz of this oil will probably make 1000 brownies.....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They might literally be &#8220;Killer Brownies&#8221;&#8230;.32oz of this oil will probably make 1000 brownies.....lol


i tried a spoon full of the hash oil (yuckie btw) and it's zombie fluid.... i'm still baked from last night!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i tried a spoon full of the hash oil (yuckie btw) and it's zombie fluid.... i'm still baked from last night!


it took forever to feel anything but once it started it came on and stayed on! Sweet Jesus!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, me too. Had some chocolate rice crispie bars made with da budda, couchlocked...


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 9, 2010)

i wanna live in Hawaii


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 10, 2010)

Heavy Rains!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 10, 2010)

Heavy Wind! Had gusts 40mph+ here.....


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 10, 2010)

did you folks get pounded on Oahu the last couple of days? Nothing so far in Puna outta the norm.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> did you folks get pounded on Oahu the last couple of days? Nothing so far in Puna outta the norm.


Yep it was nutz last night!...Still rainy and stormy over here


----------



## herbsDaword (Dec 11, 2010)

Aloha Gang,
Questions on Nutrients. When Shopping I came across a couple options.
I was looking at Botanicare, Pure Blend Pro or Power Plant. What is the biggest differences, Pros and Cons


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 12, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Aloha Gang,
> Questions on Nutrients. When Shopping I came across a couple options.
> I was looking at Botanicare, Pure Blend Pro or Power Plant. What is the biggest differences, Pros and Cons


Yikes!!!! Botanicare is not an option, quickly turn and run the other way! Nah, nah, nah, just joking brah. But on a serious level "herbsDaword",this product is not gonna win you the cannabis cup! This product falls time and time again way short of perfection.
Remember what grandma always said,"sonny, you get what you pay for". If you're gonna spend a few dollars on name brand hydro nutrients, you might as well go all out?!


----------



## herbsDaword (Dec 12, 2010)

I guess it depends...what would be an "all out" purchase? 
Either Power plant or Pure Blend Pro with additives. I have not decided . My conflicting thought is that Pure Blend Pro came out after power plant and is a more developed product also a little more simple to mix. Power plant feed chart has pureblend original and blast off separately while PBP has condensed into 1;Liquid Karma.
Any info or links are appreciated. Thanks.
(I realize this is a outdoor thread) 
im gonna do a natural light with aero-ponic set up.


----------



## stoneyburd (Dec 12, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I'd seriously wait on LED technology. It ain't all that yet. Some people claim it's awesome, but i'm pretty sure those are the one's that have bought the LED lights already,..and must speak of it's virtues because no one wants to admit they just spent 2 to 3 grand on lights that give you "pop corn buds",as a final product. I have combed the internet, and all parts of this earth trying to do research on LED grow lights. About 80% of all LED lights come from one company in Taiwan. Doesn't that give you an idea as to were LED lights are now?
> 
> Just do your due diligence with regard to these lights before you drop your hard earned money. I think HPS lights are the way to go these days! But then, that's just my opinion. What say you?


Yup. HPS the only option if your doing indoors, don't even waste your money on anything else. HPS is proven to work, the only thing better than HPS would be a HPS/MH mix. LED and fluorescents have their place, for vegging and clones.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 13, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> Yup. HPS the only option if your doing indoors, don't even waste your money on anything else. HPS is proven to work, the only thing better than HPS would be a HPS/MH mix. LED and fluorescents have their place, for vegging and clones.


So you switched your t5 setup for hps?


----------



## stoneyburd (Dec 13, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> So you switched your t5 setup for hps?


certainly did. High Output Fluoros do ok, but you need to keep such a tight canopy and keep the lights very close, i prefer the light penetration of HPS/MH. i use my t5s to veg now.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 13, 2010)

stoneyburd said:


> certainly did. High Output Fluoros do ok, but you need to keep such a tight canopy and keep the lights very close, i prefer the light penetration of HPS/MH. i use my t5s to veg now.


Right on. Where'd you get your hps setup? Can PM if you wanna keep it DL.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 13, 2010)

Need help the new growth on my plants are light green yellow is this normal?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 13, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Right on. Where'd you get your hps setup? Can PM if you wanna keep it DL.


why all the 'secret agent Man' stuff? Don't sweat the small things in life dude. If it's legal in a store or on line, then I wouldn't worry. It's not like you're buying 'Salvia' from some shady dealer online,right?

If you're gonna buy a metal halide setup, whatever you do don't waste your money on a 400watt lights & ballast. Well, only if you want "pop corn" buds from top to bottom on your plants? With a 600 watt light & ballast you'll have your average euro indoor grow setup. But put in 1000 watt light & ballast is your a serious indoor grower. There's something special about the sound a 1000 watt ballast when it fires up.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 13, 2010)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> Need help the new growth on my plants are light green yellow is this normal?


how old are your plants, and are they growing indoors or out? What are you feeding them, and when? Off the top of my head, of course it sounds like a lack of nitrogen.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 14, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> why all the 'secret agent Man' stuff? Don't sweat the small things in life dude. If it's legal in a store or on line, then I wouldn't worry. It's not like you're buying 'Salvia' from some shady dealer online,right?
> 
> If you're gonna buy a metal halide setup, whatever you do don't waste your money on a 400watt lights & ballast. Well, only if you want "pop corn" buds from top to bottom on your plants? With a 600 watt light & ballast you'll have your average euro indoor grow setup. But put in 1000 watt light & ballast is your a serious indoor grower. There's something special about the sound a 1000 watt ballast when it fires up.




Lol! You crack me up puna. I guess you're right. My mind always creates these "worst case scenarios" like police raiding my house and shooting my family and my dogs. It just freaks me out cuz I've seen videos where the cops bust in and start shooting. Not too long ago, a little girl sleeping on her couch got shot and killed during a raid for weed. She was only like 8 or 9 years old! And there are vids of cops busting in, shooting dogs that are in cages. WTF? 

Anyway, that was my rant for today. I guess I'll be doing some shopping, he he.


----------



## herbsDaword (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone can comment on the Powerplant Vs. Pureblend pro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Lol! You crack me up puna. I guess you're right. My mind always creates these "worst case scenarios" like police raiding my house and shooting my family and my dogs. It just freaks me out cuz I've seen videos where the cops bust in and start shooting. Not too long ago, a little girl sleeping on her couch got shot and killed during a raid for weed. She was only like 8 or 9 years old! And there are vids of cops busting in, shooting dogs that are in cages. WTF?


LOL!! woah cuz'n!!! this is hawai'i, not the mainland. that kinda shit just doesn't happen here. the public would have there heads if law enforcement or narcs did shit like that. and we are talking about weed for christs sake! it's not like your pumping out a crack lab or something. there is nothing wrong with buying lights. if you still scared for buy em, pm me, we go meet up, give me the bread, and I'll go buy the lights for you. no sweat....


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 14, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Anyone can comment on the Powerplant Vs. Pureblend pro?


brah, I think nobody is answering your question because the company that makes that stuff is rather low on the nutrient "food chain" of companies. Why not go with GH or AN, their products seem to catch better reviews If you're thinking you wanna do an organic grow, and that's why you are thinking about "Pure Blend"? Brah, once you use metal halide lights, your grow is no longer organic! So keep that in mind if that's the angle you're after?


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LOL!! woah cuz'n!!! this is hawai'i, not the mainland. that kinda shit just doesn't happen here. the public would have there heads if law enforcement or narcs did shit like that. and we are talking about weed for christs sake! it's not like your pumping out a crack lab or something. there is nothing wrong with buying lights. if you still scared for buy em, pm me, we go meet up, give me the bread, and I'll go buy the lights for you. no sweat....


 Na, it's all good doc. Thanks for the offer though. Yeah I realize Hawaii tends to be a little more relaxed about cannabis than other places. Thank god! Now I gotta go work on my grow box then get my light..


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 14, 2010)

there out doors id say 2 or 3 weeks 1 ft tall clones i feed evey other day GH floragrow n floramicro


----------



## herbsDaword (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the insight. I agree HID's aren't organic. As far as the PURE BLEND PRO, I guess im looking more for recommendations based on performance. Anyhow, I gather that they are almost same except PBP has "organic parts"
I haven't heard much about GH but I thought that Botanicare was better because of their line up of additives. As for AN, I have read and seen some youtube videos but it seems mostly advertising.
Mahalo Puna,


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 15, 2010)

hey everyone hope all is growing nice and green  does anyone know where i could score a small green house thats pretty cheep for about 4-6 smallish plants? home depot aint got shit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> hey everyone hope all is growing nice and green  does anyone know where i could score a small green house thats pretty cheep for about 4-6 smallish plants? home depot aint got shit


Build your own green house....prolly cheaper than some prefab'd bullshit you'd get down at the meglo mart


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

A Little Christmas Fodder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2YQzspbBzg


----------



## Hawaiihaole (Dec 16, 2010)

Lowes has a 5x5x6 pop up,with high wind tiedowns for 85 dollars. I have one and it works fine.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 16, 2010)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> there out doors id say 2 or 3 weeks 1 ft tall clones i feed evey other day GH floragrow n floramicro


brah, without pics it's really hard for anyone to access your garden needs. I'd hate to recommend something that was totally wrong. Are you sure it's yellowing, and not rust like spots? For clones it sounds like to much food & nutrients. But then again without seeing them I can't be sure of ailment.

How about an update on their conditions?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks for the help guys. went with cooter's advice, building my own from 1/2 inch pvc. putting it up today, maybe ill take some pics of the plants in it to humor everyone (i get beasts dis short season)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> thanks for the help guys. went with cooter's advice, building my own from 1/2 inch pvc. putting it up today, maybe ill take some pics of the plants in it to humor everyone (i get beasts dis short season)


Yea mauichronic808! post some pic's when you get it finished


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, MC808 I just built one out of 2x4s and that 50% green shade cloth, works crypt!

Whats up with some pictures of the dank, cmon boys show off your girls!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, MC808 I just built one out of 2x4s and that 50% green shade cloth, works crypt!
> 
> Whats up with some pictures of the dank, cmon boys show off your girls!


LOL....Stoner Lizard!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 17, 2010)

aight gunna go out and take some pics right now, so stoked for this. i just gotta find a way to stop those F**kin small catepillar worms from spreading theyre disease and mold in my maturing buds! i got this stuff called thuricide spray but i hope it doesnt make the buds taste bad. thats why i had to chop my most mature plant a little early so all the buds didnt turn brown and get nasty... fakas


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 17, 2010)

*Time to destroy these lilbasterds >*
**


----------



## Cru3l (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn my card expires in like 2 monthes, and the doctor i used before isn't on Oahu anymore. I have valid records, and qualify under state law.

Can someone PM me a recommended doctor? Again, I have records not asking for a hookup.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Shecky-Got some fire commin in from JJ and Logic, your PMs stay full.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2010)

I just planted a citrus hedge....it'll take a few years to fill in....but it'll be the trippiest hedge on the block....Six trees in all spaced 3 feet a part...2 lemon, naval orange, blood orange, grapefriut, and kumquat


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just planted a citrus hedge....it'll take a few years to fill in....but it'll be the trippiest hedge on the block....Six trees in all spaced 3 feet a part...2 lemon, naval orange, blood orange, grapefriut, and kumquat View attachment 1332608


looks good cooter ...dont 4get the outdoor electrical outlet so you can plug in the fruit juicer...LoL


----------



## Coote[email protected] (Dec 19, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> looks good cooter ...dont 4get the outdoor electrical outlet so you can plug in the fruit juicer...LoL


HAHAHA...tanks yea (note to self install outdoor electrical outlet fo da juice) I just hope the hedge works.....i borrowed the idea from disneyland


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 19, 2010)

aloha boys and girls, here stay my plants in my shiny new greenhouse. getting big, 4 plants all around 3 feet tall, 2 are couple weeks into budding and not getting taller while the other two could grow another foot.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks good Maui. Would love to see more pics once they start putting on weight. Just make sure it doesn't get too humid in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> View attachment 1334400View attachment 1334401View attachment 1334402View attachment 1334404View attachment 1334406
> 
> aloha boys and girls, here stay my plants in my shiny new greenhouse. getting big, 4 plants all around 3 feet tall, 2 are couple weeks into budding and not getting taller while the other two could grow another foot.


 awesome!.....the plants look great to!....what strains you growing?


----------



## jboi808 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice brah.i use the painters plastic over a truck bed.nd throw my plants under there.


----------



## jboi808 (Dec 19, 2010)

but theres a lot of that fricken blue police choppers flying around...think they can see um or wat?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just planted a citrus hedge....it'll take a few years to fill in....but it'll be the trippiest hedge on the block....Six trees in all spaced 3 feet a part...2 lemon, naval orange, blood orange, grapefriut, and kumquat View attachment 1332608


that's pretty sweet dude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2010)

jboi808 said:


> but theres a lot of that fricken blue police choppers flying around...


they've been flying around alot lately. I guess they got nothing better to do than waste taxpayers money.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> View attachment 1334400View attachment 1334401View attachment 1334402View attachment 1334404View attachment 1334406
> 
> aloha boys and girls, here stay my plants in my shiny new greenhouse. getting big, 4 plants all around 3 feet tall, 2 are couple weeks into budding and not getting taller while the other two could grow another foot.


nice looking plants...... so how did the makeshift greenhouse hold up after todays downpour?



I just pulled off a hat trick of posts, lol


----------



## Cru3l (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you guys think? Harvest or give it a little more time. I've been flushing for 2 weeks. ( I think I started flushing too early)





Mahalo


----------



## Cru3l (Dec 20, 2010)

note, these girls are covered in crystals....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> What do you guys think? Harvest or give it a little more time. I've been flushing for 2 weeks. ( I think I started flushing too early)
> 
> View attachment 1336091View attachment 1336092View attachment 1336093View attachment 1336094View attachment 1336099
> 
> ...


 
What do the tric's look like? What week of flowering? what strain?....looks close though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> note, these girls are covered in crystals....


maybe 3 weeks to go is my best guess! looks like they need to fatten up a bit.....but the tric's neva lie


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 20, 2010)

tanks guys. the strain im growing is called "pepper kush" and the nugs taste delicious! like nothing ive had before, theyre so sweet with a perfect spice flavor and not to mention sticky as glue. love this strain plus they coming up very healthy. green house is beastin it through this storm and honestly where im at it hasnt been storming that hard, well atleast not yet. an my only worry is the amount of humidity in the green house but for that i cut a bunch of slits to get as much air moving through there as possible. shoots


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 20, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> What do you guys think? Harvest or give it a little more time. I've been flushing for 2 weeks. ( I think I started flushing too early)
> 
> View attachment 1336091View attachment 1336092View attachment 1336093View attachment 1336094View attachment 1336099
> 
> ...


Me Want Smoke  Looks good man, like you sprinkled diamonds on them. Couple more weeks maybe?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> What do you guys think? Harvest or give it a little more time. I've been flushing for 2 weeks. ( I think I started flushing too early)
> 
> View attachment 1336091View attachment 1336092View attachment 1336093View attachment 1336094View attachment 1336099
> 
> ...


damn dude! looks really good. you picked up some skills since your last grow, huh. like night and day. awesome brah


----------



## Cru3l (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude! looks really good. you picked up some skills since your last grow, huh. like night and day. awesome brah



Its because of all the bad ass growers on Rollitup & Youtube that have alot of constructive feedback. I'm gonna put in a 600w HPS, and use it for flowering next grow (AK47 & White Widow). I'm using CFLs & LEDs right now.


1 more solid feeding, and flush again.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2010)

Cru3l said:


> What do you guys think? Harvest or give it a little more time. I've been flushing for 2 weeks. ( I think I started flushing too early)
> 
> View attachment 1336091View attachment 1336092View attachment 1336093View attachment 1336094View attachment 1336099
> 
> ...


Good job Cru31. Now imagine how that 'Super Lemon Haze' would have looked had it been grown under a 600 watt or 1000 watt?Instead of beautiful "fungo bats", you'd have monsterous,sweaty sticky fat 'louisville sluggers'. Oh well next time after your change over to new equipment!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 1339178View attachment 1339176View attachment 1339175View attachment 1339174View attachment 1339173


NICE!.....those containers look like mini-trash cans...lol


----------



## tardis (Dec 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 1339178View attachment 1339176View attachment 1339175View attachment 1339174View attachment 1339173


Beautiful, any issue with spidermites with Cali Connects Deadhead OG outdoor in hawaii? I ask because i've heard their LArry OG gets attacked and I have a few beans, but afraid to grow them in case of attack. They look beautiful and healthy so im' guessing no, but you never know maybe you been fighting spidermites off this whole time.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Tardis, it's always a cage match with these bugs, but in my little experience the Ogs tend to have pretty good bug resistance. I do treat them weekly in veg with Neem and soap mix, or EM-1, or Bronners. Mites build up resistance quick, but seem to be more of a problem in summer than winter. I also check all the undersides of my leaves daily and remove any bugs before they begin. Whatcha got growing over there on the garden isle?


----------



## tardis (Dec 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks guys! Tardis, it's always a cage match with these bugs, but in my little experience the Ogs tend to have pretty good bug resistance. I do treat them weekly in veg with Neem and soap mix, or EM-1, or Bronners. Mites build up resistance quick, but seem to be more of a problem in summer than winter. I also check all the undersides of my leaves daily and remove any bugs before they begin. Whatcha got growing over there on the garden isle?


Right now in veg I got 7 plants. Cheesequake, Jilly Bean, Chernobyl, Chocolope, Apollo 13, and a couple others. 

Worst strain ever for spidermites was Serious Seeds White Russian outdoor. Also my DNA OG #18 in the summer seemed to attract the mites as well (which is why i asked). But overall with most hybrids i've been very lucky with insects.


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good Surfd!!!
Very nice and healthy..


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Sheck! Would love to see some pics of your action, thai timewarp? Got some StarDawg(Chem4xTresDawg) and Tres Sister(Chems SisterxTresdawg) enroute as well as others....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 1339178View attachment 1339176View attachment 1339175View attachment 1339174View attachment 1339173


nice.... what size is that stick in the background?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2010)

Dunno, is my friends. I did do a longboard sesh today, don't tell anybody.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 23, 2010)

regarding pest: SPIDER MITES & other cannabis pests

these are probably the most common cannabis pest on the planet earth! But they are also the easiest to deal with too!!! What I see is the biggest problem for people with "spider mites" is apathy. People just become complacent and lazy. If you treat your infected garden, say every three days for 12 days. I'm pretty sure you'll be 100% spider mite free. That's if you don't get lazy with spider mite management! I use a three prong attack on bugs on my girls. I'll spray one day with Aza Max, then next day spray again this time with 'Organicide',followed by a treatment with 'Neem Oil'. At the end of all this, I'll sit down with pocket microscope and proceed to look for "stragglers" a Q-tip and Rubbing alcohol as my tool of defense. When I say "stragglers", I'm usually talking about "Mealy Bugs". They are semi hard to eradicate,in my opinion because of their "waxy" type skin/fur. Plus they are ever omni present on cannabis plants grown in Hawaii.

ANTS:

I'm constantly telling people to only worry about ants when you see them going south! If you see them heading north on your plant, no worries! They are usually after Afhids or eggs of Afhids. Ants going south can be problems. So keep a close eye, ar all times. and don't get lazy!!!

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Holden Caufield (Dec 23, 2010)

Howzit bruddahs? Part time Hana (kipahulu)part time Minnesota. Just wondering how greenharvest has been for east maui and the big isle?
Also, anyone know who sings the song that goes something like " if they steal our pakololo, we gonna burn down the cane fields".


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 23, 2010)

Great Post Puna B~

If you see ants near your plants... you should be worried...
Ants in the vicinity of your ganja is a telltale sign that there may be parasite..
There is nothing specifically that the ants would want from your plants...

Ants and Aphids have a mutual relationship where they help each other... The ants protect the aphids from other predators, while the aphids secrete a sticky substance that the ants collect and carry back to their nest ...
Ants and termites are also allies in many instances...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 23, 2010)

Holden Caufield said:


> Howzit bruddahs? Part time Hana (kipahulu)part time Minnesota. Just wondering how greenharvest has been for east maui and the big isle?
> Also, anyone know who sings the song that goes something like " if they steal our pakololo, we gonna burn down the cane fields".


i think your thinking of "police in helicopter" idunno who does the original but theres a really good remix by million stylez. 

also surfd, those seem like priming nuggeted plants. imo thats the best size to keep managable and think i went a little over board this grow haha. not saying thats a bad thing tho... and puna that blackberry looks soooo good. good plant size structure and appearance well done.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 24, 2010)

Yo gangy,

Happy holidays to you all!!!! I'm hoping you all get to see friends and family this holiday season.

some picsof life in Puna..


----------



## RedEye808 (Dec 24, 2010)

Holden Caufield said:


> Howzit bruddahs? Part time Hana (kipahulu)part time Minnesota. Just wondering how greenharvest has been for east maui and the big isle?
> Also, anyone know who sings the song that goes something like " if they steal our pakololo, we gonna burn down the cane fields".


 yea song is "police in helicopter" by john holt


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Holidays All!!
I hope everyone has a healthy and prosperous New Year!!!


----------



## grassified (Dec 25, 2010)

Who else is spending christmas morning with their babies? I still have to give my plants their presents, a large helping of chicken, cow, and worm poop tea!!! oh boy will they be happy.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 25, 2010)

Aloha Grass........I spent a few minutes with the babies this mornin and their sisters insisted on taking pictures...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2010)

pepperbelly said:


> Aloha Grass........I spent a few minutes with the babies this mornin and their sisters insisted on taking pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really awesome set-up you got there. and those colas look beautiful. +rep!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Dec 25, 2010)

pepper, i really dig the garden beds with the 1/2" pvc, especially since ive just set mine up  puna thanks for the view into the culture of puna, thats definetly a good place to be in life. Im leaving tonight for wyoming for about a week and a half and leaving my babies unattended for the whole time but have faith they will pull through. Hope everyone has a holly jolly and merry christmas, keep it safe. 
mele kalikimaka
Mauichronic808


----------



## tardis (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!! May your Christmas Trees be made of pakalolo!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope you all got a "trim master Pro", from Santa this year!? Besides Santa being busy on the Big Island yesterday,so were the "fucking Feds" too! As they broke out the "Ghetto Bird" for Puna on Xmas Day.


----------



## tardis (Dec 26, 2010)

Puna Bud said:


> I hope you all got a "trim master Pro", from Santa this year!? Besides Santa being busy on the Big Island yesterday,so were the "fucking Feds" too! As they broke out the "Ghetto Bird" for Puna on Xmas Day.


Stealing presents from the earth on christmas day... thats a new level of evil.


----------



## herbsDaword (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas gang, I got another question for the peeps. 
Has anyone in this outdoor thread attempted to use Sensi and the additives from Advanced Nutrients for a soil grow? 
Im curious because I think it would last much longer used for soil then hydro garden. 
Has anyone here done well with the Iguana Juice line and other Advanced Organic products?


----------



## herbsDaword (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get Hosea & Garden's products locally. 
Im looking for Roots Excelerator and was wondering how this compares to Advanced Nutrients Vodoo Juice, and B52..Anyone know?


----------



## carljohnson (Dec 26, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Does anyone know where to get Hosea & Garden's products locally.
> Im looking for Roots Excelerator and was wondering how this compares to Advanced Nutrients Vodoo Juice, and B52..Anyone know?


Are you in Kona? Ohana Greenhouse and Garden Supply near Costco has their products.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2010)

herbsDaword said:


> Does anyone know where to get Hosea & Garden's products locally.
> Im looking for Roots Excelerator and was wondering how this compares to Advanced Nutrients Vodoo Juice, and B52..Anyone know?





carljohnson said:


> Are you in Kona? Ohana Greenhouse and Garden Supply near Costco has their products.


ohana greenhouse in oahu also sells thier products


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> really awesome set-up you got there. and those colas look beautiful. +rep!


much mahalo's doc , got the roof on just in time for this crazzzy weather .


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 28, 2010)

wen can i put my plants out so they dnt flower right away


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Dec 28, 2010)

take a look at my ladies


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 1, 2011)

I harvested my girls. Pics below. 

Super Lemon Haze & White Widow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I harvested my girls. Pics below.
> 
> Super Lemon Haze & White Widow


 Nice Work....happy puff'en


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 2, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I harvested my girls. Pics below.
> 
> Super Lemon Haze & White Widow


"Winner,winner,..Chicken Dinner!! Nice work Cru31. How many weeks into flowering were they when you broke out your Machete? I myself have some 'Super Lemon Haze', that went into flowering on Dec.1st . Four female plants, plus wifey took several clones off of them too! I can't wait to smoke on them. When they are ready, I will go seek out my old buddy, 'Buddy Budman',to share with him. He is a major fan of 'Silver Super Haze', and I'm a big fan of 'Lemon Skunk'. So between us, we should be two pretty happy campers.


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 2, 2011)

I ran them 10 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2011)

Sept 01, 2010 i applied for my medical mj card.....i received it yesterday....lol....fucking lazy government workers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2011)

The Dept of Narcotics can eat the corn out of my shit!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sept 01, 2010 i applied for my medical mj card.....i received it yesterday....lol....fucking lazy government workers


yeah but what's the expiration date?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> yeah but what's the expiration date?


12/31/11... and the initial letter from the state expired 11/17....so for a month I was in the gray area of the law...It seems if the state knows they are 3 month behind in processing the applications they should make the initial letter expire on the same date you get the blue card. If you call The Dept of Narcotics they&#8217;ll tell you they are a month when in fact they know they are 3 months behind....what&#8217;s the point of lying about it?


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 7, 2011)

wen can i put my girls out so they dont flower?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 8, 2011)

well your plants are probably going to always flower a bit stunted in hawaii since we never get quite enough sunlight to produce the huge plants u see coming from california but i get big enough plants for me when i start planting in mid to late march and let them grow and then flower in mid-late summer and harvest around the first of october. 

does anyone know any formulas to take care of the fucking reason why i get this dark brown/black/grey mold like disease that grows in my buds, i dont know if its from bugs or not and i always get it later into flowering.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 8, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> well your plants are probably going to always flower a bit stunted in hawaii since we never get quite enough sunlight to produce the huge plants u see coming from california but i get big enough plants for me when i start planting in mid to late march and let them grow and then flower in mid-late summer and harvest around the first of october.
> 
> does anyone know any formulas to take care of the fucking reason why i get this dark brown/black/grey mold like disease that grows in my buds, i dont know if its from bugs or not and i always get it later into flowering.


welcome back man , hope you had a good trip there MC ....i just pinched off the top of my outdoor medusa buds , something i regreted in their final week of flower ( 11 ) 
but ...looking left over my shoulder at the the new PVC domes ,as discarded them as offerings to the wind ... i knew dam good and well that they will prevent this in the future .
in other words , i think they may have been dampened a tinge by rain and encouraged by humidity ....that MOLD my brother is a game we ourselves can manage daily with shelter and good air circulation.....good luck with the rest of the crop . ...Pepper


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 9, 2011)

maui do you plant in march from straight seeds or do you start them indoors before march and put the out????how big do they get???


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 9, 2011)

1ST GROW UPDATE 

3-4 weeks into flowering i think


----------



## slimspickings (Jan 9, 2011)

aloha! im a lil new here and would like to introduce myself, name is Slim, im on oahu and recently got my med mj card. i have a question...

I was wondering if any of you guys/gals have any luck with auto's on the balcony, i am facing the a.m. sun till 1 p.m. and was thinking about bringing it in with cfl's and led, will this work? much mahalo's.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 9, 2011)

slimspickings said:


> aloha! im a lil new here and would like to introduce myself, name is Slim, im on oahu and recently got my med mj card. i have a question...
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys/gals have any luck with auto's on the balcony, i am facing the a.m. sun till 1 p.m. and was thinking about bringing it in with cfl's and led, will this work? much mahalo's.


your am sun is enough. Have you grown autoflower strains before? You know basically all you need is a deep pot and B-1. But don't expect anything more than say a quarter ounce per plant of dried buds. To me autoflower strains are a novelty, or good for college kids and highrise livers.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 12/31/11... and the initial letter from the state expired 11/17....so for a month I was in the gray area of the law...It seems if the state knows they are 3 month behind in processing the applications they should make the initial letter expire on the same date you get the blue card. If you call The Dept of Narcotics they&#8217;ll tell you they are a month when in fact they know they are 3 months behind....what&#8217;s the point of lying about it?


the worst part of it all. You'd think the cheap bastards could at least give us a nice lamanated card with picture & state seal. How much did you have to pay on Oahu for your visit to Doctor to get your recommendation? I've paid $150.00 I believe each of the past four years. That's $600.00 over four years to have to have the 'Dept. of Public Safety', fly their "ghetto birds" directly over my property each and ever time they fly their "S & S missions". They use to never buzz my property until I started to register as a medical cannabis patient. I guess they feel I'm free game now? They assume we all are I guess. Lucky you bastards that get to grow inside your highrises!!! You only have to worry about your thermal footprint. 

I'm getting old,..very old! Perhaps it's time I start kicking up dirt around county building and/or mayor's office with regard to their interpitation of "Lowest priorty of law". Because flying three times a week on Big Island is hardly making cannabis a low priorty in the eyes of the public. I'd imagine it would be pretty hard to explain their action in a court of law too?


----------



## slimspickings (Jan 9, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> your am sun is enough. Have you grown autoflower strains before? You know basically all you need is a deep pot and B-1. But don't expect anything more than say a quarter ounce per plant of dried buds. To me autoflower strains are a novelty, or good for college kids and highrise livers.


puna. thanks for the response! just thought id utilize the extra room on the balcony and the free sun. haha. when you say b-1, how would i get that to my soil? thanks


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 9, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> maui do you plant in march from straight seeds or do you start them indoors before march and put the out????how big do they get???


i just set my babies outside from start to finish. they usually get to about 1-1.5 feet tall before they start to flower and over the past 2 seasons ive been growing, my first season i had 1 plant produce 17 ounces (remember everything was started outdoors) which i was more than happy with haha and the next season got 3 hermaphrodites that i grew for hash that would have produced a total of 2-2.5 lbs of dried green if they werent covered in damn seeds. made some great hash tho. first pic is 2 seasons ago, the next 2 are the 3 plants i grew last summer.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 9, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> welcome back man , hope you had a good trip there MC ....i just pinched off the top of my outdoor medusa buds , something i regreted in their final week of flower ( 11 )
> but ...looking left over my shoulder at the the new PVC domes ,as discarded them as offerings to the wind ... i knew dam good and well that they will prevent this in the future .
> in other words , i think they may have been dampened a tinge by rain and encouraged by humidity ....that MOLD my brother is a game we ourselves can manage daily with shelter and good air circulation.....good luck with the rest of the crop . ...Pepper


thanks pep the vaca was exactly what i needed. been kinda stressed recently. anyways thanks for the advice and ive decided to do a little experiment and throw my plant with the worst mold problem out of the make shift greenhouse and see if does any good. although that brown stuff sure does move fast through the buds. ive noticed that it moves with lots of little spores that fly off the plant as i pick the moldy buds off. damn stuff is terrible at my altitude. thanks for the advice and have a good one


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> thanks pep the vaca was exactly what i needed. been kinda stressed recently. anyways thanks for the advice and ive decided to do a little experiment and throw my plant with the worst mold problem out of the make shift greenhouse and see if does any good. although that brown stuff sure does move fast through the buds. ive noticed that it moves with lots of little spores that fly off the plant as i pick the moldy buds off. damn stuff is terrible at my altitude. thanks for the advice and have a good one


i better take a closer look at medusa ...now that you mention multiple spores...thanks + rep


----------



## grassified (Jan 11, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> "Lowest priorty of law". Because flying three times a week on Big Island is hardly making cannabis a low priorty in the eyes of the public.




See puna the only reason they are flying 3X a week is because our federal government is funding that.

Do you know just exactly how much is costs to keep a helicopter running.flying around? Ever wonder why helicopter tours cost about $200 a peice?? it because it costs A LOT of money to keep helis flying, maintenance, pilot/spotter salary (Big one), training for pilots, GASOLINE (in hawaii!?!!!? jet fuel in HI, costs... A SHITLOAD).
Now think about all of that, x25 or so. Id GUESSTIMATE thats about how many active copters they have flying around on a weekly basis.(can anyone verify just how many copters we got working for green harvest?)

In essence, I bet the FEDS are putting MILLIONS into operating green harvest in Hawaii alone. It is such a shame that those *precious *resources go to waste looking for plants when they could go into education, or our rail program, its a shame really. its such a fucking waste, legalize it.


EDIT: @ maui chronic:

mold sucks man, its the bane of all hawaii growers. If hawaii didnt have mold (humid), we could grow the best indicas in the world. Same goes with all high humidity environments. I wish I could grow some indica strains in HI, but it seems like they just dont do well here, they usually always mold, if they resist mold, then they get killed by pests! it sucks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> the worst part of it all. You'd think the cheap bastards could at least give us a nice lamanated card with picture & state seal. How much did you have to pay on Oahu for your visit to Doctor to get your recommendation? I've paid $150.00 I believe each of the past four years. That's $600.00 over four years to have to have the 'Dept. of Public Safety', fly their "ghetto birds" directly over my property each and ever time they fly their "S & S missions". They use to never buzz my property until I started to register as a medical cannabis patient. I guess they feel I'm free game now? They assume we all are I guess. Lucky you bastards that get to grow inside your highrises!!! You only have to worry about your thermal footprint.
> 
> I'm getting old,..very old! Perhaps it's time I start kicking up dirt around county building and/or mayor's office with regard to their interpitation of "Lowest priorty of law". Because flying three times a week on Big Island is hardly making cannabis a low priorty in the eyes of the public. I'd imagine it would be pretty hard to explain their action in a court of law too?


 I paid the Dr. $175 for the office visit. "highrises".....LOL...I'm a outdoor grower...."thermal footprint"....i dont have that problem either i use a two bulb T-12 for vegging ....and sofar i haven't been buzzed but i'm sure i will one of these days


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are some "Silver Haze" about a month into veg


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2011)

Nirvana's Feminized "Papaya"....11 days from seed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2011)

I also have some of Nirvana's Black Berry, Bubblicious, and AK-48 (all seeds are feminized) that will go into my rotation. I will be sprouting them throughout the year&#8230;.fbd right?&#8230;lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are some of what i have flowering right now (2) WW/Afgani and (2) Mystery bag seed plants. Man the photoperiod between Nov and Jan have been brutal on these little fuckers.....and the past few storms werent that good form the either......but they still seem to manage... so i can't really complain.


----------



## grassified (Jan 11, 2011)

those look like soom good half 0 plants there cooter. I oughtta take pix of mine tomorrow, they look like yurs but even smaller hahaha.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 12, 2011)

watsup guys take a look at my girl going strong


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 12, 2011)

heres more girls just started flowering same strain as last pic both clones 



this plants was topped then TIED DOWN FOR A COUPLE WEEKS


----------



## Townside (Jan 12, 2011)

eh locals, I'm new to the forums here and this is going to be my first time, but anybody know some place where I can grow outdoors, I was thinking tantalus somewhere but I dunno. I live in waikiki and indoor is not an option. mahalos


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1376532Here are some of what i have flowering right now (2) WW/Afgani and (2) Mystery bag seed plants. Man the photoperiod between Nov and Jan have been brutal on these little fuckers.....and the past few storms weren&#8217;t that good form the either......but they still seem to manage... so i can't really complain.


words to the wise. When dealing with Nirvana, walk lightly. You can count all their strains on one hand that are any good. Papaya,AK-48,..plus they have a pure indica too. Which I'm drawing a blank right now. But anyway. These guys are real assholes in the seedbank industry in Amsterdam. That is why getting your genetics from Cali is the best situation in my opinion. As a matter of fact. The very last time I got hemorphites it was from their 'Blackberry' & 'Black Jack' strains. Right then I decided, FUCK NIRVANA!!!!

Do you doubt what I say about Oahu mostly being an island of Indoor/highrise growers? I would be willing to bet that Oahu has less than 50 full-time growers there,and I know of at least 5ive of them myself. When I say full-time growers. I'm not talking about individuals who grow the legal limit on the side of their house. That is more like being a Hobbyist if you ask me. I truly question the overall dedication to this plant and it's future within our culture in da islands.

Brah, next time it rains take the ladies inside your place! What part of Oahu do you live? Over the past two weeks 'Powdery Mildew', has raised her ugly face once again on Big Island!?!? Have you checked your plants for PM? tay on top of it!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 12, 2011)

Townside said:


> eh locals, I'm new to the forums here and this is going to be my first time, but anybody know some place where I can grow outdoors, I was thinking tantalus somewhere but I dunno. I live in waikiki and indoor is not an option. mahalos


e komo mai brah! First off. only grow in Tantalus if you plan on sharing eend product. Grow there and your plants are gone. I look for a spot on top of a ridge if I were you. Why no indoor action? You still at home with the folks? Because ultimately it's best to put starters under a flo setup. Either way, good luck my friend'


----------



## Townside (Jan 12, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> e komo mai brah! First off. only grow in Tantalus if you plan on sharing eend product. Grow there and your plants are gone. I look for a spot on top of a ridge if I were you. Why no indoor action?  You still at home with the folks? Because ultimately it's best to put starters under a flo setup. Either way, good luck my friend'


Haha thanks buu, my gas would be gone too guarantee. Yeap still with da folks. got to think of somewhere else, maybe Manoa


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2011)

grassified said:


> those look like soom good half 0 plants there cooter. I oughtta take pix of mine tomorrow, they look like yurs but even smaller hahaha.


Thanks Grass! kinda scurvy looking plants for us this time of year...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> words to the wise. When dealing with Nirvana, walk lightly. You can count all their strains on one hand that are any good. Papaya,AK-48,..plus they have a pure indica too. Which I'm drawing a blank right now. But anyway. These guys are real assholes in the seedbank industry in Amsterdam. That is why getting your genetics from Cali is the best situation in my opinion. As a matter of fact. The very last time I got hemorphites it was from their 'Blackberry' & 'Black Jack' strains. Right then I decided, FUCK NIRVANA!!!!
> 
> Do you doubt what I say about Oahu mostly being an island of Indoor/highrise growers? I would be willing to bet that Oahu has less than 50 full-time growers there,and I know of at least 5ive of them myself. When I say full-time growers. I'm not talking about individuals who grow the legal limit on the side of their house. That is more like being a Hobbyist if you ask me. I truly question the overall dedication to this plant and it's future within our culture in da islands.
> 
> Brah, next time it rains take the ladies inside your place! What part of Oahu do you live? Over the past two weeks 'Powdery Mildew', has raised her ugly face once again on Big Island!?!? Have you checked your plants for PM? tay on top of it!


Thanks for the info on Nirvana....so far so good for me.
(Do you doubt what I say about Oahu mostly being an island of Indoor/highrise growers) i would have no idea about that....but you're probably right. I'm a "Hobbyist" for sure!, but if the state ever reflects the growing laws like Cali i'll be growing full time and selling the surplus to a dispensery fosho...lol
The girls do come inside during the stormy days and they suck up some lovely 2700k light spectrum for the day..hahaha..awww da poor tings! So far no PM....what do you use to combat the PM?


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 12, 2011)

HEY anyone get rain yet ut looks like a strom is brewing raing light on the big island


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 12, 2011)

just took pics


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Guys- some of the family..take care and stay dry...


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking sharp Surfd....
Is that the Dead Og in couple of the pics???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Guys- some of the family..take care and stay dry...


Nice Ladies ya got there....cheeeehooo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> just took pics View attachment 1377445View attachment 1377448View attachment 1377449


Ho Brah!....Foxy Ladies....heh heh heh


----------



## Townside (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not sure if I can ask here, but I was wondering if anyone can PM me if they have seeds for sale, I live around Waikiki but I can drive to pick up somewhere. Autos are fine I guess. LMK or PM me if can. Shoots.

EDIT: I think the delivery is going to take 2 weeks at least from Attitude. I got my grow books too (Bible Horticulture etc.) and can't wait to get started that's why. Mahalos.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys...nice storm huh? Hey Shecks, how ya been? Yep, most of the flowering shots are the deadheads. Group shot is mostly Nl5xHz, SSSDH, tahoe, CVK, OG, and OGChem.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 13, 2011)

hows the storm guys been watching the news n it haevy on oahu and maui but notheing yet on big island hpoe everyong girls are safe and this strom passes fast


----------



## tardis (Jan 13, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> hows the storm guys been watching the news n it haevy on oahu and maui but notheing yet on big island hpoe everyong girls are safe and this strom passes fast


Kauai is crazy. I've been watching trees outside my house on the valley flay around like shaken ragdolls. massive thick trunked trees that been around over 100 years snapping in the wind. I had to go put a tomato cage on my cheesequake girl so she woudlnt' snap from the crazy wind (but she's protected by most wind bythe trees).


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah the rain on maui has been horrendous too! also my fucking make shift greenhouse forcefully supercropped my most promising plant  it got ripped up in the storm and collapsed in on itself but ohwell what can you do i guess but let the plant do all of its own mending. i dont want to knock off any buds that can heal back stronger... anyways yeah the rains a big pisser and i am definetly ready for some sunshine this weekend. 

surfed, looks great man. those are the perfect sized plants IMO for a short season grow, great size to maintain and i dont need a whole lot more on yeild.

bigisland, your nuggets are lookin great too

couldnt help but think about preparing myself for the summer grow and that got me to wondering what everyone was planning on growing this summer? were only a good 2 months away from planting time! yeee


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 13, 2011)

SHIT no rain or wind on the big island yet 

sorry to hearr about your green house maui hope your girl comes back strong

SUMMER GROW LIST:bublegum,widow for sure want one or two more strains though some sativa or mostly sativa strains open to suggestions LMK

wat about you maui wat u planning on the summer grow


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 14, 2011)

wats up everyone hope ur girls made it through the storm IDK but for some strange reason it never rain on da big island "give thanks"


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 15, 2011)

im thinking im gunna grow some pepper kush which is a strain of a friend of mine that im growing now that i like a whole lot. its got a great smell to it like pepper and skunk which i like, i like the earthier smelling chronic so im stoked. and even tho my plants took quite a beating their still filling out. praise Jah


----------



## grassified (Jan 15, 2011)

all my girls ripped, I am pretty sure it was cops, wellp ive learned my lesson about grow bags -_-


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck! Fuck!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 15, 2011)

go damn grass! wait how did grow bags play into that?


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 16, 2011)

grassified said:


> all my girls ripped, I am pretty sure it was cops, wellp ive learned my lesson about grow bags -_-


that sucks brah


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2011)

grassified said:


> all my girls ripped, I am pretty sure it was cops, wellp ive learned my lesson about grow bags -_-


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## ramie808 (Jan 18, 2011)

aloha rollitup ohana! does anyone have a 400watt mh they want to part with? PM me with what you have and your asking price. mahalo nui!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2011)

ramie808 said:


> aloha rollitup ohana! does anyone have a 400watt mh they want to part with? PM me with what you have and your asking price. mahalo nui!


Try "craig's list"


----------



## Kawn (Jan 18, 2011)

Try eBay it's about $120 with a HPS bulb too


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 18, 2011)

bah almost the outdoor season! no need fo gif em lights. im almost ready to start germing my selection for the summer


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 19, 2011)

Pine Ex , KCbrain's Danky Doodle , and the attitude promo " special queen "

lil gal out front is just a 16" weed ..LOL


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 19, 2011)

looks great, nice setup man...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 20, 2011)

pepper, your plants look thick and very lush. the leaves are nice sized and well shaped, very healthy signs and perfect sized with excellent bud structure. props to u friend.

on another note, does anyone have any experience with anxiety related to smoking cannabis?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> on another note, does anyone have any experience with anxiety related to smoking cannabis?


Yeah...when i run out of weed


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> looks great, nice setup man...


Mahalo Surf
Mahalo Chronic 
@ cooter ..you wouldnt ever suffer anxious on peppers farm


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 20, 2011)

In most cases of anxiety (feeling that your heart is beating faster than normal) tend to occur with Sativas as they are more "uppity".


----------



## watersrunning (Jan 20, 2011)

my dad just got his mj card and we are looking into getting seeds online..i've heard some mixed reviews of a few different sites, just wondering what is your favorite place to get seeds online and which strains are the good to grow on o'ahu...haven't been to this site in forever and am now back on it....mahalo plentyyy!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 20, 2011)

More of my schwaggy.......thanks for looking...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 20, 2011)

dont look like no schwag to me surfd. and those leaves with the purple in them are trippen me out. my buds on my plants (besides begining to be overcome by mold/mildew (( ) are starting to show a little purple which ive never experienced before growing and its a really nice dark shade, i try get some photos soon. 

on the anxiety thing, it seems i've been having some issues lately with smoking so im going to try taking a break which i havnt done in over a year + of smoking daily and see what that does for my nervous system. 

keep it chronic


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> @ cooter ..you wouldnt ever suffer anxious on peppers farm


...LOL Right on Brother,this is my favorite cliche "a friend with weed is a friend indeed"...lol


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 21, 2011)

any suggestions on strains that do good in hawaii


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 21, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> More of my schwaggy.......thanks for looking...


surfd thats looks like some killa wat u talkin bout the schwaggy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> any suggestions on strains that do good in hawaii


That&#8217;s a fairly vague question...I would image it boils down to what grows best in a particular micro climate, If you live in a micro climate that is moist I&#8217;d stay away from plants that are prone to mold and all of the other intangibles associated with moister ect ect. I live on the west side of Oahu so growing strains that work for me on the westside might not necessarily be a good strain for a grower in &#8220;Kaneohe&#8221;, using that logic find out what&#8217;s typical for your micro climate and make good choices when choosing what you want to grow...i've been lucky where i'm located i've had luck with every strain i've grown so far...if you have a semi dry mirco climate just pic a strain and grow it.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 21, 2011)

*Medical Marijuana Expansion Proposed*

*Senators Want More Patients To Have Easier Access To Medical Pot*


Daryl Huff KITV 4 News Reporter

POSTED: 6:16 pm HST January 21, 2011
UPDATED: 6:43 pm HST January 21, 2011


*HONOLULU -- *Between deep pulls on her glass smoking bong, Teri Heede, 55, said she needs about an eighth of an ounce of marijuana every day to control multiple sclerosis symptoms. But bad weather and pests make her back yard pot patch unreliable.&#8220;I have to find it on the street and that is dangerous,&#8221; Heede said. &#8220;And I always get bad product.&#8221;Hawaii&#8217;s 10-year-old law limits patients to four mature plants and says a caregiver can only raise plants for a single patient. But because of the difficultly patients, particularly in urban areas, have maintaining adequate, legal supplies, Sen. Will Espero, public safety chairman, said the legislature is ready to loosen the limits.&#8220;It&#8217;s just a matter of what numbers we would think would be best,&#8221; Espero said.Espero introduced his first proposal on the first day of the legislature. It would increase the number of plants allowed each patient from four to 10. It would also allow a caregiver to grow plants for as many as four patients at once, and those patients could reimburse the caregiver for expenses.Police point out that a caregiver for four people who is also a patient could grow up to 50 plants at once.Other elements of Espero&#8217;s proposal would keep private patients&#8217; addresses and the location of their plants and allow a doctor other than the patient&#8217;s primary physician to certify the patient has a chronic illness or condition that makes them eligible for medical cannabis.Another proposal, from Sen. J. Kalani English, would establish state-run dispensaries, called &#8220;compassion centers.&#8221; He said the state would charge large fees for licenses to dispense or grow cannabis and would tax the profits.He would also allow patients from other states to purchase from the Hawaii compassion centers.&#8220;The patients need to get access to the medicine and we can create a good economic base for the general fund,&#8221; English said.Heede said she would prefer to get her marijuana from a dispensary because of more consistent quality.&#8220;They&#8217;ll test it for fungus. They&#8217;ll test it for pesticides. They&#8217;ll test it also for THC content,&#8221; Heede said. &#8220;It might cost a little more money but then we can also look maybe at some legitimate research.&#8221;A spokeswoman for the Honolulu Police Department said the department will fight the proposed changes. She said the department believes more marijuana in the community will mean more drug use, addiction and violence. It also disputes the claims of medicinal value.But Espero said most legislators have already disregarded those arguments and accept marijuana as legitimate medicine to which patients should have access. He said he also expects the new governor will be supportive of improving the law.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 22, 2011)

If you live on the Big Island.. Check out this documentary on Jan 27 at the Palace Theatre in Hilo..
http://marijuanamovie.org/


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the good news sheck. It's about time Hawaii got serious about mmj.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 22, 2011)

Good news indeed, any idea how long it will take for this legislation to become law? Thinking about becoming a professional caregiver......hmmm


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah good idea surfd mt friend in cali said that if/when we get dispenceries that he wants to open one up i would be so down to grow for a legal paycheak


----------



## kupihea (Jan 23, 2011)

Aloha, good evening. 
I'd like to learn a bit about natural Hawaiian light. 
E oluolu oukou


----------



## kupihea (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess that right around the middle of March daylight / dark is about 12/12. And I'm sure strains have a lot to do with it. Can anyone tell me roughly when would be the beginning of what I might call an outdoor vegging season?


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 23, 2011)

kupihea said:


> I guess that right around the middle of March daylight / dark is about 12/12. And I'm sure strains have a lot to do with it. Can anyone tell me roughly when would be the beginning of what I might call an outdoor vegging season?


i plant outdoors mid march to early april but im going to be heading to the mainland in aug-sept so im going to be putting some keikis out around the first of feb. i know they will be flowering small but i dont mind, ill just be growing a few more plants.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 24, 2011)

anybody that has asperations about growing professionally for the state better tighten up their shit. You can bet your sweet bippy that all medical cannabis will be tested for THC/CBN, mold, bugs fungus,etc.,etc.. Right now is the time to get your eggs all lined up. You can bet that once Hawaii opens up to medical cannabis dispensaries. That a professional medical lab specializing in Cannabis testing will pop up real fast in Honolulu, or Hilo.


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> anybody that has asperations about growing professionally for the state better tighten up their shit. You can bet your sweet bippy that all medical cannabis will be tested for THC/CBN, mold, bugs fungus,etc.,etc.. Right now is the time to get your eggs all lined up. You can bet that once Hawaii opens up to medical cannabis dispensaries. That a professional medical lab specializing in Cannabis testing will pop up real fast in Honolulu, or Hilo.


Anybody want in? "RIU Hawaii Growers Collective" lol. I think it's safe to say that we'd have a pretty diverse inventory. And lots of meds.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 24, 2011)

So how do you guys think this will play out? 

Another proposal, from Sen. J. Kalani English, would establish state-run dispensaries, called &#8220;compassion centers.&#8221; He said the state would charge large fees for licenses to dispense or grow cannabis and would tax the profits

Will the established business models from Cali pop up over here? Who will grow for the compassion centers? Will the clandestine Uncles come out? How much is a "large fee"?

Sheck?

Next week I'm going to Oakland to see firsthand the established industry. Heard it's nuts over there, they deliver meds, growers insurance....


----------



## tardis (Jan 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> So how do you guys think this will play out?
> 
> Another proposal, from Sen. J. Kalani English, would establish state-run dispensaries, called &#8220;compassion centers.&#8221; He said the state would charge large fees for licenses to dispense or grow cannabis and would tax the profits
> 
> ...


As long as I can still grow my own personal i'm happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2011)

I had some bad luck with this stuff (Ecosmart) http://www.ecosmart.com/products/garden-insect-killer/....so use caution if you use it. After using this stuff my ladies experienced little brown burn spots. I&#8217;ll get some pic&#8217;s posted later.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2011)

Ho, what up 808 crew. Not living in Hawai'i at the moment, but my wife is FBI south side, and everybody in her family shmokes da kine. That said, how could I not sub to this thread? I'll be watchin'  Shooooots


----------



## tardis (Jan 25, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> *Medical Marijuana Expansion Proposed*
> 
> *Senators Want More Patients To Have Easier Access To Medical Pot*
> 
> ...


the police wish tobacco was illegal, so that if they smelled cigarette smoke in your home they could legitimize coming into your home and onto your property and go through your stuff looking for a notch on their arrest log. That being said I think the police will find life better when they don't have to waste time investigating someone who smoked pot and can focus on issues that actually benefit everyone in society. Its like they are saying "Don't take away the easy part of our job just because it harms the very people we are supposed to serve and protect." We need more police who care about solving crimes that actually help our businesses, our people, and our communities. More high paid quality police who enforce actual reasonable laws would be best.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 25, 2011)

tardis is one of the few , ...reminds me of the rational matter of fact people park guys that hit home in Berkeley. ..i appreciate his comments ...sup ol man ...greenhorn ..u cool man ? ... we still on schedule for BARNS HAZE ?


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 25, 2011)

cooter ..why would you try to fix what workd well...?


----------



## grassified (Jan 25, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> He said the state would charge large fees for licenses to dispense or grow cannabis and would tax the profits



yeah thats just great large fees.... ten bucks says green harvest will ally with the IRS to make sure your paying your canna taxes.


regardless hawaii needs the money, they should have done this (or let the hawaiians have casinos) a long time ago
Fucking politicians and their "morals" as if they already werent heartless fiends.


@ pepperbelly: I just noticed yur tree woman has a DICK!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> cooter ..why would you try to fix what workd well...?


I'm assuming that your refering to the EcoSmart?....IDK but i'm going to stick to what was working for me prior moving forward (Neem and Pyrethin)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the damage caused by the EcoNotSoSmart, I have 6 plants with similar damage, the plant is the pic is the worst of 6....i'm pretty sure they will survive (thank you in advance baby jesus for not killing my plants)


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1404191
> Here is the damage caused by the EcoNotSoSmart, I have 6 plants with similar damage, the plant is the pic is the worst of 6....i'm pretty sure they will survive (thank you in advance baby jesus for not killing my plants)


that suck hope they come back strong


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1404191
> Here is the damage caused by the EcoNotSoSmart, I have 6 plants with similar damage, the plant is the pic is the worst of 6....i'm pretty sure they will survive (thank you in advance baby jesus for not killing my plants)


whacked um hard eh ...the spots ? are they burns or stain ?? ..either way it set um back some ... ecokill blows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> whacked um hard eh ...the spots ? are they burns or stain ?? ..either way it set um back some ... ecokill blows.



I'm pretty sure they're burns, I'm sure they won&#8217;t grow to their full potential but I&#8217;m hopeful to salvage a little product from them....it&#8217;s a fucked up way to learn a lesson but, it is what it is


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> that suck hope they come back strong


I hope so too!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 27, 2011)

i dunno cooter, i had the same looking leaves before an i never sprayed anything on them. could it be that you just put your plants outside from under lights? because when i did that i had leaves turn out like this:


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 27, 2011)

*Maui *the leaves in your photo look like they have a magnesium deficiency.. 
*Cooter* looks like magnesium and calcium deficiencies... 
I use _CalMag_ in addition to the Grow Big I use... I have always used CalMag (1 tbsp per gallon - once every 2 weeks) with Ogs, Chems, Diesels, Kushes etc..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> i dunno cooter, i had the same looking leaves before an i never sprayed anything on them. could it be that you just put your plants outside from under lights? because when i did that i had leaves turn out like this: View attachment 1405815View attachment 1405816


I could be....but i've been growning the same strains in the same location with the same soil & nutes, the only thing that has changed was the Eco Smart i spraryed them with. The differnce between the my damaged leaves and yours is my leave are all spoted brown/burnt marks the rest of the leaf is healthy. Your's dont apprear to have the same damage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> *Maui *the leaves in your photo look like they have a magnesium deficiency..
> *Cooter* looks like magnesium and calcium deficiencies...
> I use _CalMag_ in addition to the Grow Big I use... I have always used CalMag (1 tbsp per gallon - once every 2 weeks) with Ogs, Chems, Diesels, Kushes etc..


Thanks for the suggestion, but it s not a cal/mag issue, The rest of the leave would start to yellow from the veins and it not doing that


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I could be....but i've been growing the same strains in the same location with the same soil & nutes, the only thing that has changed was the Eco Smart i spraryed them with. The differnce between the my damaged leaves and yours is my leave are all spoted brown/burnt marks the rest of the leaf is healthy. Your's dont apprear to have the same damage.


[email protected], that stuff EcoSmart is some very,very strong stuff. The appeal is the price, and the name. To me it's basically the same as Ed Rosenthal's home brew but stronger. I too bought the stuff because of the two reasons I posted above. I've been growing for many years now. Which each grow I start off with anywhere from 50 to 150 starter. We're talking regular seeds now. With that numbers I figure around 40 to 65% will be female(fingers crossed). So for the sake of math let's say I plant 100,and 40 are female. Of that 40 females I will choose between 10 to 15 of the very best. The rest will be destroyed. I will also keep between two to three of the best males for breeding . Of the plants to be destroyed you keep one or two back for the sole purpose of testing products on them. Whether it be ferts, or insecticide. I sacraficed one such plant to EcoSmart,and found out the hard way. This was my 'Mealy Bug' test plant. It was loaded with 'Mealy Bugs',so I sprayed a good dose. The entire side of plant turned brown! I knew right then and there that EcoSmart would be used only on yard plants.and not my meds!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 27, 2011)

since it is winter time in Puna, I can do an indoor grow besides, my normal outdoor grow. These plants are all still part of my 'Short Season' grow.

Indoors I have 8 'Super Lemon Haze', and another 8 of my Ultra-Cheese strain growing outdoors in my jungle canopy. I know, I know, it should be the other way around with these plants, 'SLH' grown outdoors. I wanted these girls to come out bug free,...yeah right! My outdoor 'Ultra Cheese' girls seem to be attacked only by our little "Fire Ants" on BI. They go up stock, and getinto trichommes to eat,and then die!. My 'Lemon Skunks' on side of house seem to enjoyed by "black ants"!? You'll notice in my pics of outdoor plants(Ultra-Cheese),small dead Red ants all curled up.

You'll notice in pics of SLH that several suffer either from "Nitrogen toxcity",or to much ferts applied to SLH? I kow that SSH are sensitive to ferts. So it only seems normal that SLH would be too. But I'm always "bobo" too. So it could be that I gave these girls vegging ferts instead of flowering ferts!? What do you think? What a fucking dork I am!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> [email protected], that stuff EcoSmart is some very,very strong stuff. The appeal is the price, and the name. To me it's basically the same as Ed Rosenthal's home brew but stronger. I too bought the stuff because of the two reasons I posted above. I've been growing for many years now. Which each grow I start off with anywhere from 50 to 150 starter. We're talking regular seeds now. With that numbers I figure around 40 to 65% will be female(fingers crossed). So for the sake of math let's say I plant 100,and 40 are female. Of that 40 females I will choose between 10 to 15 of the very best. The rest will be destroyed. I will also keep between two to three of the best males for breeding . Of the plants to be destroyed you keep one or two back for the sole purpose of testing products on them. Whether it be ferts, or insecticide. I sacraficed one such plant to EcoSmart,and found out the hard way. This was my 'Mealy Bug' test plant. It was loaded with 'Mealy Bugs',so I sprayed a good dose. The entire side of plant turned brown! I knew right then and there that EcoSmart would be used only on yard plants.and not my meds!


Thanks Puna! I really need to consider keeping a few tester plants around. That&#8217;s some awesome advice! besides the burns from the "EcoStupid" the plants are doing pretty good all things considered.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> since it is winter time in Puna, I can do an indoor grow besides, my normal outdoor grow. These plants are all still part of my 'Short Season' grow.
> 
> Indoors I have 8 'Super Lemon Haze', and another 8 of my Ultra-Cheese strain growing outdoors in my jungle canopy. I know, I know, it should be the other way around with these plants, 'SLH' grown outdoors. I wanted these girls to come out bug free,...yeah right! My outdoor 'Ultra Cheese' girls seem to be attacked only by our little "Fire Ants" on BI. They go up stock, and getinto trichommes to eat,and then die!. My 'Lemon Skunks' on side of house seem to enjoyed by "black ants"!? You'll notice in my pics of outdoor plants(Ultra-Cheese),small dead Red ants all curled up.
> 
> You'll notice in pics of SLH that several suffer either from "Nitrogen toxcity",or to much ferts applied to SLH? I kow that SSH are sensitive to ferts. So it only seems normal that SLH would be too. But I'm always "bobo" too. So it could be that I gave these girls flowering ferts instead of flowering ferts!? What do you think?


Youre probably right on the over fert scenario, Maybe a little bit of a flush will straighten those green ram horns. J


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Puna! I really need to consider keeping a few tester plants around. That&#8217;s some awesome advice! besides the burns from the "EcoStupid" the plants are doing pretty good all things considered.


Puna is a walking enclclopedia iswear ..lol...cooter shud throw that shit shit out..that ecosensene by ortho is garbage.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> tardis is one of the few , ...reminds me of the rational matter of fact people park guys that hit home in Berkeley. ..i appreciate his comments ...sup ol man ...greenhorn ..u cool man ? ... we still on schedule for BARNS HAZE ?


hey what's up pepperbelly. haven't been on the internet much lately. too deep in work right now. been logging on every few weeks just to see what's happening. 

I still got my haze seeds. haven't touched em yet though. haven't been growing at all for months allready. in fact, haven't been smoking the herb lately either. today makes 37 days sober from the herb. that's the most I have gone without smoking herb in the last 18 years!! before this, the longest I went without smoking herb was 3 days at the most. didn't think I could break the addiction but I did. not that there's anything wrong with smoking herb but I was addicted and addiction ain't good no matter what the addiction is. 

anyways, I'm still here dude. just a lurker now


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn pepperbelly, those are looking meeeental. Big ups yerself.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey what's up pepperbelly. haven't been on the internet much lately. too deep in work right now. been logging on every few weeks just to see what's happening.
> 
> I still got my haze seeds. haven't touched em yet though. haven't been growing at all for months allready. in fact, haven't been smoking the herb lately either. today makes 37 days sober from the herb. that's the most I have gone without smoking herb in the last 18 years!! before this, the longest I went without smoking herb was 3 days at the most. didn't think I could break the addiction but I did. not that there's anything wrong with smoking herb but I was addicted and addiction ain't good no matter what the addiction is.
> 
> anyways, I'm still here dude. just a lurker now



man doc do i know exactly what your talking about. I havnt been burning the collie since christmas but about 1 time on the weekends at a concert or a friends house just to be social. but on a strict no sensi diet for a solid month to come. its good every now and again to break a habit and remember the times before the dependence. but i do still love my friend maryjane so i will be happy to return when i feel the time is rigth. 
pepper those plants are looking dope! covered from head to roots in buds that look so tasty. i know ive said this before but the size of your plants are exactly the size i try go for when growing.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 28, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1407602View attachment 1407600View attachment 1407599View attachment 1407597View attachment 1407596View attachment 1407594View attachment 1407592View attachment 1407590View attachment 1407591View attachment 1407588View attachment 1407587


Yo Pepper, looking Goooooood!!!!!! Hey, why not try and tie down the plants in pic one & eleven? They are still very young ,and flexible,and ripe for such a task!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the props mc808 and bobo !
glad to see doc is better ....workin ....glad ur back pain is under control man.
puna , why didnt i think of tieing them down ? ...good call ...thanks ...bcuz they only vegetated abt 8 days and went toflower when i let them outside....i have room now in the planter box to do this ...yes..yes...yes..!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2011)

What do you guys like for ballasts? Digi or Magneti? I order a top of the line digi dimmable 1000w, and it worked for a whole week...


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 28, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Thanks for all the props mc808 and bobo !
> glad to see doc is better ....workin ....glad ur back pain is under control man.
> puna , why didnt i think of tieing them down ? ...good call ...thanks ...bcuz they only vegetated abt 8 days and went toflower when i let them outside....i have room now in the planter box to do this ...yes..yes...yes..!


Yup tie her down i tied one of my plants for like a month n half it bushed out. start 1 1/2 month later


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 28, 2011)

forgot got some widow flowering take a look


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 29, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> What do you guys like for ballasts? Digi or Magneti? I order a top of the line digi dimmable 1000w, and it worked for a whole week...


sorry tho hear that. What brand ballast were you using? Myself, I'm a LUMATEK kinda guy. Though I love the power and the nice sound at start up of a 1000 watts. They really aren't very practical in Hawaii in my opinion, especially in the summertime when it tends to get pretty warm. Myself. I have two Lumatek 600 watt dimmables. What size grow room do you have that you find thousand watt lamp? Was there no sale warranty with your ballast?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Puna-hope all is well....ordered a Quantum from Greners, after much research(that didn't pay off)...just picked up a GGL from Ohana today......sending Quantum back on Monday...

I'm still learning all the indoor stuffs, my flower room is 14'x 18', only got the one light in there so far..xxxl hood....the decision to go with a 1000w was because I have solar panels on my house and a strong a/c.....did I make the right decision?

Hows Punatic? Ever see him?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 30, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna-hope all is well....ordered a Quantum from Greners, after much research(that didn't pay off)...just picked up a GGL from Ohana today......sending Quantum back on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, writing error


----------



## bigislandracing (Jan 30, 2011)

hey guys, checkin in from the bigisland! when is a good time to put clones that have been under 20/4 light out for long season, so they'll just veg and not go into flower?


----------



## grassified (Jan 30, 2011)

bigislandracing said:


> hey guys, checkin in from the bigisland! when is a good time to put clones that have been under 20/4 light out for long season, so they'll just veg and not go into flower?


I Know everyone hates this answer, but its true nonetheless. It depends on a number of factors.

At its peak of daylight hours hawaii only gets about 13:20 daylight, at its _peak_. Thats really not much, and unfortuantly, pretty much all indicas will start flowering at that point. Some light sensitive sativas will be able to stay in veg till the hours dip below 12.

basically, they will probably flower if you put them out at any other month other than june, heres a picture for reference.
Perhasp you can try getting the hours they veg on to about 13 or 14, and then put them out, since they are used to the low hours, they may just barely keep vegging. If you have them on 20/4 however, I am sure they will instantly start to flower after their daylight hours are cut down so drastically in a short period of time.


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone see these bills?

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=58
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1459
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1460


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Anyone see these bills?
> 
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=58
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1459
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1460


nice hpoe they all pass


----------



## bigislandracing (Jan 31, 2011)

grassified said:


> I Know everyone hates this answer, but its true nonetheless. It depends on a number of factors.
> 
> At its peak of daylight hours hawaii only gets about 13:20 daylight, at its _peak_. Thats really not much, and unfortuantly, pretty much all indicas will start flowering at that point. Some light sensitive sativas will be able to stay in veg till the hours dip below 12.
> 
> ...


 soo what ur saying is.. if i put them out after 20/4 they will flower, it doesn't really matter what the time diff is? i'm willing to veg them all under light till they're healthy.. but i don't wanna put out some 24 inch clones and have them flower all sissy..


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigislandracing said:


> soo what ur saying is.. if i put them out after 20/4 they will flower, it doesn't really matter what the time diff is? i'm willing to veg them all under light till they're healthy.. but i don't wanna put out some 24 inch clones and have them flower all sissy..


take a look at my pics on my profile all are small put out doors at 8 in. and flowering strong all are clones just used cfls to interupt the dark period to keep them in veg


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2011)

grassified said:


> I Know everyone hates this answer, but its true nonetheless. It depends on a number of factors.
> 
> At its peak of daylight hours hawaii only gets about 13:20 daylight, at its _peak_. Thats really not much, and unfortuantly, pretty much all indicas will start flowering at that point. Some light sensitive sativas will be able to stay in veg till the hours dip below 12.
> 
> ...


Grass...you're 100% correct, i veg indoors and flower outdoors, i'll get preflowers in about a week after the transition to outdoors and i'll have buds forming in about 2 weeks after the transition.

BRI....if you grow in containers just bring them in at the end of the day and put them back under your veg light until your ready to flower them. if you're planting them in the ground you're SOL.....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2011)

BI808....nice looking plants you got cooking......awesome job!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> forgot got some widow flowering take a lookView attachment 1409422View attachment 1409421


your widow looks pretty similar to my WW/Afgani cross....i'll send you a few pic's when i get back to the islands....i'm away on biz for the next week....cheee-hooo!


----------



## Kawn (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll blast some pics up in a bit of some k.ktown kawnz..


----------



## tardis (Jan 31, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey what's up pepperbelly. haven't been on the internet much lately. too deep in work right now. been logging on every few weeks just to see what's happening.
> 
> I still got my haze seeds. haven't touched em yet though. haven't been growing at all for months allready. in fact, haven't been smoking the herb lately either. today makes 37 days sober from the herb. that's the most I have gone without smoking herb in the last 18 years!! before this, the longest I went without smoking herb was 3 days at the most. didn't think I could break the addiction but I did. not that there's anything wrong with smoking herb but I was addicted and addiction ain't good no matter what the addiction is.
> 
> anyways, I'm still here dude. just a lurker now


I've had to stop playing fallout 3 because of my addiction to that game. So I hear ya. Anything done too often becomes an addiction, even when its non-addictive in nature. but it could be worse, you could be trying to quit coffee or suggary foods, those things are very very addictive.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2011)

tardis said:


> I've had to stop playing fallout 3 because of my addiction to that game. So I hear ya. Anything done too often becomes an addiction, even when its non-addictive in nature. but it could be worse, you could be trying to quit coffee or suggary foods, those things are very very addictive.


funny you say that, cause I have been cutting out sugars, soda,coffee,...... anything to do with white flour, etc., etc. I am having some serious health issues right now. that's part of the reason why I stopped smoking the herb. if and when I consume herb again, it's gonna have to be edibles, or at the worst, vaporizing it with my volcano. and yes, cutting out sugars and stuff is very hard. I crave sugars. what makes it worst is the foods that I am allowed to eat, I hate.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Grass...you're 100% correct, i veg indoors and flower outdoors, i'll get preflowers in about a week after the transition to outdoors and i'll have buds forming in about 2 weeks after the transition.
> 
> BRI....if you grow in containers just bring them in at the end of the day and put them back under your veg light until your ready to flower them. if you're planting them in the ground you're SOL.....lol


if u plant them in the ground all u got to do is use a CFL to interupt the dark period and they should stay in veg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny you say that, cause I have been cutting out sugars, soda,coffee,...... anything to do with white flour, etc., etc. I am having some serious health issues right now. that's part of the reason why I stopped smoking the herb. if and when I consume herb again, it's gonna have to be edibles, or at the worst, vaporizing it with my volcano. and yes, cutting out sugars and stuff is very hard. I crave sugars. what makes it worst is the foods that I am allowed to eat, I hate.


Yo Doc,

Once you get past the first couple of weeks it get easier....replace the sugary shit with fresh fruit, replace soda with flavored carbonated water. But be realistic treat yourself every now and then (like once a month) after a while you won&#8217;t even crave the naughty foods. If diabetes is an issue I&#8217;d strongly suggest seeking out a good dietitian&#8230;..keep in mind the most expensive advice is free advice
I hear ya on the health issues I was diagnosed with high cholesterol and hypertension, I really had to rethink what I put in my body&#8230;but with a healthier diet I&#8217;ve able to combat most of my issues without all the bullshit pills the Dr&#8217;s wanted to put me on. 
Be well brah!


----------



## tardis (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny you say that, cause I have been cutting out sugars, soda,coffee,...... anything to do with white flour, etc., etc. I am having some serious health issues right now. that's part of the reason why I stopped smoking the herb. if and when I consume herb again, it's gonna have to be edibles, or at the worst, vaporizing it with my volcano. and yes, cutting out sugars and stuff is very hard. I crave sugars. what makes it worst is the foods that I am allowed to eat, I hate.


Yeah, foods are more addictive than people realize. Quitting fast food was the hardest thing I ever had to do, and the only reason I succeeded is now if I eat anything unhealthy I throw up and feel sick as a dog for several hours. I'm still having withdrawls from quitting those foods a year and a half ago and i've lost 190 pounds. but Stopping certain foods seems to be more addictive then cigarettes which I DON'T miss.


----------



## rolliepollie420 (Feb 1, 2011)

too bad your yield(s) will be low, hawaii sucks


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## tardis (Feb 1, 2011)

rolliepollie420 said:


> too bad your yield(s) will be low, hawaii sucks


Haha, its snowing wherever you are.


----------



## chef c (Feb 1, 2011)

omg dude 190lbs!!! congratz guy!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 1, 2011)

my yields are always more than i need. which is a lot. so whatever he's smoking aint working right


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

rolliepollie420 said:


> too bad your yield(s) will be low, hawaii sucks


suck this....
[video=youtube;ckm5Oy227UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckm5Oy227UA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny you say that, cause I have been cutting out sugars, soda,coffee,...... anything to do with white flour, etc., etc. I am having some serious health issues right now. that's part of the reason why I stopped smoking the herb. if and when I consume herb again, it's gonna have to be edibles, or at the worst, vaporizing it with my volcano. and yes, cutting out sugars and stuff is very hard. I crave sugars. what makes it worst is the foods that I am allowed to eat, I hate.


Dang Doc, hope everything is alright! Took all the fun out, hope you can still get wet!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Dang Doc, hope everything is alright! Took all the fun out, hope you can still get wet!


ohh ya! I still get to get wet. that's my happy therapy for when I start to feel sorry for myself!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2011)

Not to chime in late, but yeah, to chime in late. Dr, if I were you, I'd start juicing if you can. Regardless of what you're dealing with, it's one of the best things you can do for yourself. My wife makes us apple, kale, pear, carrot, and some other shit, all mixed together, all organic, everyday. I wouldn't have believed how much it'd help me unless I did it myself (there was even an article in Outside Mag a month or two back about it). It can get expensive if you're not careful, but fuck, you guys all live in the most fertile place on earth. The aina can grow just about anything in your neck of the woods. I bet you could grow your own fruits/veggies if you're not already, and it'd be just as rewarding as growing what we're all here for. Just throwing it out there. That's my shpeal. Stay healthy. shoots


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Not to chime in late, but yeah, to chime in late. Dr, if I were you, I'd start juicing if you can. Regardless of what you're dealing with, it's one of the best things you can do for yourself. My wife makes us apple, kale, pear, carrot, and some other shit, all mixed together, all organic, everyday. I wouldn't have believed how much it'd help me unless I did it myself (there was even an article in Outside Mag a month or two back about it). It can get expensive if you're not careful, but fuck, you guys all live in the most fertile place on earth. The aina can grow just about anything in your neck of the woods. I bet you could grow your own fruits/veggies if you're not already, and it'd be just as rewarding as growing what we're all here for. Just throwing it out there. That's my shpeal. Stay healthy. shoots


 when I read your first sentence, I thought you meant juicing as in juicing up with steroids! lol!!
and thanks for the tip. appreciate it. I was actually looking into juicers lately and will pick one up soon. speaking of juicers, R.I.P. Jack Lalanne. that's the juicer I was thinking of getting. thanks again and stay healthy back at ya and plus rep!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Juicing. lmfao, that is funny. 

There is a good one called the Omego masticating machine or something to that effect that isn't a fancy $2000 machine, but still does the grind/press method (much better than centerfugial). I think it's a more affordable $300. Besta luck  +rep back at'cha



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> when I read your first sentence, I thought you meant juicing as in juicing up with steroids! lol!!
> and thanks for the tip. appreciate it. I was actually looking into juicers lately and will pick one up soon. speaking of juicers, R.I.P. Jack Lalanne. that's the juicer I was thinking of getting. thanks again and stay healthy back at ya and plus rep!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Juicing. lmfao, that is funny.
> 
> There is a good one called the Omego masticating machine or something to that effect that isn't a fancy $2000 machine, but still does the grind/press method (much better than centerfugial). I think it's a more affordable $300. Besta luck  +rep back at'cha


 Thanks man. I'll go check that one out and I'll keep you updated..


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Feb 3, 2011)

Aloha Guys just a quick FYI we need testinomy for the bills that will help set up laws for the MMJ people in Hawaii. 



[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO MEDICAL CANNABIS:[/SIZE] Read SB 58 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO Health - Controlled Substances; Marijuana:[/SIZE] Read SB 174 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO Health - Medical Use of Marijuana:[/SIZE] Read SB 175 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO Health - Health; Medical Marijuana:[/SIZE] Read SB 1458 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO MARIJUANA - Marijuana; Civil Penalties for Possession of One Ounce or Less:[/SIZE] Read SB 1459 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO MARIJUANA - Marijuana; Civil Penalties for Possession of One Ounce or Less:[/SIZE] Read SB 1460 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO MARIJUANA POSSESSION - Marijuana Possession; Violation:[/SIZE] Read HB 544 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO HEALTH - Health; Medical Marijuana:[/SIZE] Read HB 923 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO CONTROLLED SUBSTANCES - Health; Medical Marijuana:[/SIZE] Read HB 1169 and check its Status

[SIZE=+1]RELATING TO CONTROLLED SUBSTANCES - ... increases the fee for the (medical marijuana) registration certificate:[/SIZE] Read HB 1085 and check its Status


here's some links 

http://www.mccfdia.com/bills.html

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/site1/senate/senate.asp


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Feb 3, 2011)

doc long time Hope your ok. 

I think most are schedule to be heard on the 4th or 8th 

show up support this if you can 

Aloha


----------



## legalizefreedom93 (Feb 4, 2011)

sup braddahs hows everybodys growing going?


----------



## grassified (Feb 4, 2011)

> Aloha Medical MJ Patients, Card Holders and Supporters.
> 
> Another hearing has been announced, and as it's for next Tuesday, you've got all weekend to work on it....forget the Super Bowl...testify!
> 
> ...


FROM :http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/pol/2196721861.html
Saw this on craigslist thought u guys would like a look, probably similar to what hawaiian kind just posted... unfortunately I dont have a say in any of this, I can only hope all the med patients will band together and get these new reforms passed.

Yeah writing a testimony sucks, but think about the future....


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah guys. Here's a little something sweet to start your days. Fast forward the first minute, then the music begins. . .

[video=youtube;dmAZ-dEut4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmAZ-dEut4c[/video]


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I got my setup pretty much done for the next grow.

Medium: Roots Organic Potting Soil in 5 Gallon Smart Pots
Nutes: Botanicare Power Series / Pure Blend, Blast Off, Liquid Karma, Silica Blast Cal-Mag
Bene's: Advanced Nutes Voodoo Juice

Lighting: 600W Digilux HPS, 600W Nexgen Digital Balast

*Might still be uploading*
[youtube]hYAG2w_uoPg[/youtube]


----------



## vdubb808 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wassup CRU3L, you've helped me out too. So I just wanted to say Mahalo Brah. If you need any help with anything just let me know. Here's a pic for you. Some Shiva, Afghan Kush, Alaskan Ice & that tall one in the right corner is the Super Lemon Haze. I got my heat problems sorted out, things be running good temps at 73 to 74 pretty consistently. This is one week in 12/12.


----------



## hic (Feb 5, 2011)

I had to stop in and show my respects to you all. I love what you guys have done, together. I ain't going to lie and said I read this whole thing but I will say that you guys give Michigan something to shoot for..with all your teamwork and compassion.

I have read alot by the way - not even close to half and I have done much skimming but I have read enough to know that it would not be right for me not to at least stop in once and give my ... RESPECTS. thanks for holding together!

I also will asue this post to give all of you permission to kiss every Kristen you meet..My sister is in hawaii and if all of you start kissing Kristens eventually one of you will give my sister one for me... Just The Cheek tho boys. LOL- good luck to all


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 5, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Well, I got my setup pretty much done for the next grow.
> 
> Medium: Roots Organic Potting Soil in 5 Gallon Smart Pots
> Nutes: Botanicare Power Series / Pure Blend, Blast Off, Liquid Karma, Silica Blast Cal-Mag
> ...


I'm happy for you brah. Is this your first grow using HPS? Wasn't your previous grows with LED lights? If it is, you'll notice a big difference in final product. I'm always telling friends who want to jump into growing indoors to look at 600 watt lights & ballasts. I'd only use 1000 watt lights under a professional grow op. If you got four to five thousand watts running, that can get real expensive fast on Big Island. 600 watts is perfect anyway. It's what the europeans grow with in holland, and they aren't doing so bad,right?

Thing is Cru31,with 600 watts, you can get rock hard nugs. That providing you're able to get pretty close to lights. I'm able to keep my girls inches away from my light, and I don't even have an AC. I use a cooltube & light track/mover. I'm able to pull off great stuff in winter time. But I"ve found out that summertime is vacation time for the indoor grower. Humdity a bit of an issue for me. Do I wanna swap out humdity for heat? If you had to have one or the other? On a good day my humidity will hover around 59 to 65%, and temp will be around 75 to 80 degrees. But I'm okay with this. Once heat hits above 82 degrees, I shut down room though. It's just one more reason I have come full circle, and once again have fully embraced outdoor growing!

Like I've told others I've got my shit backwards right now. I got 'Super Lemon Haze' growing indoors, and my Ultra-Cheese growing outdoors. My Ultra-Cheese is to die for!!!! Four of my SLH went into flower on Dec.1. But because medicate daily, first thing in morning, I think I fucked up three of them,.... for a moment. Either I gave them a lethal dose of Nitrogen by accident. Or Spider Mite combined with a "hot mix" of ferts gave three of them "Eagle Claws". The best thing I could do is flush the shit outta them. They are slowly coming around.


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow.. Thanks for a great reply. This is my first HPS grow, and heat is the hardest thing to battle. Last grow was CFL + LED, and it was good for me. Cant wait to see how the heat battle is going to go. Today I started flowering and am running my lights at night so the temps stay lower.

The Super Lemon Haze is a great strain, but its not my favorite "Get High" strain. Its packed with flavor, though. This was some of my SLH from last grow, its not very dense but I only used like 300W and my electricity only went up a little. Netted 11oz dried/cured


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 6, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Wow.. Thanks for a great reply. This is my first HPS grow, and heat is the hardest thing to battle. Last grow was CFL + LED, and it was good for me. Cant wait to see how the heat battle is going to go. Today I started flowering and am running my lights at night so the temps stay lower.
> 
> The Super Lemon Haze is a great strain, but its not my favorite "Get High" strain. Its packed with flavor, though. This was some of my SLH from last grow, its not very dense but I only used like 300W and my electricity only went up a little. Netted 11oz dried/cured
> 
> ...


thats some nice work man , i hope to get yield like that soon , dont know if i can trim as well ...but gotta say ..dats nice cru3l


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 6, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Wow.. Thanks for a great reply. This is my first HPS grow, and heat is the hardest thing to battle. Last grow was CFL + LED, and it was good for me. Cant wait to see how the heat battle is going to go. Today I started flowering and am running my lights at night so the temps stay lower.
> 
> The Super Lemon Haze is a great strain, but its not my favorite "Get High" strain. Its packed with flavor, though. This was some of my SLH from last grow, its not very dense but I only used like 300W and my electricity only went up a little. Netted 11oz dried/cured
> 
> ...


I too run my lights only at night. I don't use an AC. So I depend totally on Mother Nature to stay cool at night. My electric bill runs around $345.00 a month. Though I know Oahu's rates are a lot cheaper, they can still creep up on you if you don't pay attention.

Cru31, with your SLH grow. How many weeks did you flower it? Right now I'm at 10 weeks and my SLH is dripping resin all over. My outdoor stuff is looking knarly too. Pics later


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2011)

DAMN Puna. That picture looks fucking mental. +rep



Puna Bud said:


> I too run my lights only at night. I don't use an AC. So I depend totally on Mother Nature to stay cool at night. My electric bill runs around $345.00 a month. Though I know Oahu's rates are a lot cheaper, they can still creep up on you if you don't pay attention.
> 
> Cru31, with your SLH grow. How many weeks did you flower it? Right now I'm at 10 weeks and my SLH is dripping resin all over. My outdoor stuff is looking knarly too. Pics later


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks Bobotrank. That pic was actually from several weeks ago. Wait until you see the latest pics. By Greenhouses ,SLH should take around 12 weeks. So I will take it two to three more weeks. I will keep a special eye on any of them that may need that last week to max out resin production. My outdoor late crop is starting to race to the finish line. The entire crop outdoors is either 'Lemon Skunk', or my 'Ultra- Cheese' I've had to wage a small war against 'Mealy Bugs', once again!"!?!?!? But harvest should be in two to 3 wks also. Damn, some of these plants smell like ,..Grapes!?!?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah yes, your patience will certainly pay off. I hope to put a little SLH in my garden one of these days, too. Everybody raves about this strain! peace.



Puna Bud said:


> thanks Bobotrank. That pic was actually from several weeks ago. Wait until you see the latest pics. By Greenhouses ,SLH should take around 12 weeks. So I will take it two to three more weeks. I will keep a special eye on any of them that may need that last week to max out resin production. My outdoor late crop is starting to race to the finish line. The entire crop outdoors is either 'Lemon Skunk', or my 'Ultra- Cheese' I've had to wage a small war against 'Mealy Bugs', once again!"!?!?!? But harvest should be in two to 3 wks also. Damn, some of these plants smell like ,..Grapes!?!?


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 9, 2011)

wats up brahdahs just took some pic of my ladies 7 weeks into flweringmore on profile


----------



## kkday (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys, long time. Just checking in. Looking good everyone keep it up and stay outta jail! Aloha


----------



## coolupdscene (Feb 9, 2011)

hey neone know if using apple cider vinegar as a ph down kills mycorrhizae? i used in on some month old clones and the started to get deficient in everything ever since then its been an up and down battle from underfeeding to overfeeding to nutrient lock. i stopped using apple cider vinegar in my teas and just let the ph go i mean i still check it for idk what reason and its usually 6.3 to 7.1 at the highest ive ever seen it. So i flushed the plants with plain water half tap half RO ph of that is usually no higher than 7.15 than i made a tea consisting of 1/4 strength super thrive, 1/4 tbsp/gallon mollasses and 1 tsp/ gallon humic acids 8% along with foxfarm happyfrog soil cause i cant afford mycorrhize right now but i jus strained it in the water then brewed and leached the tea through my pots. let sit for 3 days and theytunedall neon green with purple stems and the purple is almost dark with a slight red hue to it and it seems to climb up the stem with the top leaves a real light green and forming claws also the veins look more exxagerrated on the leaves or more "indentated" i guess is more like it also the one plants got a few fan leaves that are cupped and turned sidewaysat a 90 degree angle and has yellowing and falling leaves in a random order i grow in a coconut/soil mixture. idk but i feel like no matter what i try to do:just leave it alone, give extra light nutes, give normal strength nutes, flush and replenish with balanced ratios and myrobes, just chill and give plain water for a while, foliar feed instead, etcetcetc... ivetried every approach i can think of and it all seems to not be right. i feel like ther is something wrong with the ph but im really reluctant to use apple cider vinegar to lower it cause i think it kills microbes and i cant do that i worked in a hydro warehouse that made me sick cause i couldnt feel nething from those plants t all i could feel was greed and lack of respect for the planet and true life...neways ive narrowed it down to my ph meter being bad or something but when i use the reference 7.0 solution it reads perfect but that to me still doesnt mean ists working perfectly when dipped in another solution its just one of those red digital ph meters from Hanna Instruments and ive heard that they suck...neone else have one? problems? this indoor stuff is making me go looney for real back home we just use good compost and make sure pests are down and just pour water on the plants with the occasional fish and seaweed tea and its all good ne advice with all organic tean and soil/coco indoor growing temps are Veg: 400 watt MH and 4 bulb T% fixture 85day75night avg humidity:40% Flower:400 watt MH and 1000wattHPS 80day65-70night avg humudity25-35% oh yeah i had tinnie little microscopic crawlies in teh soil so i did a pyrethrum/rotenone flush at 1tsp/gal let sit overnight next day did the plain flush as described above and now this is where im at my nutes are teas but i use Age Old Grow, Fish and seaweed and Bloom in the teas all 1 tsp/gal and humic acids 1tsp/gal with 1 handfull earthworm castings per 2-5 gal also mollasses Blackstrap for flower Brer Rabbit for veg(lower in nutes than blackstrap)al 1 tbsp/gal or 1 tsp depending on how much other fertilizer i use like for small plants in 4" pots


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 10, 2011)

I dropped these ladies into flower


----------



## coolupdscene (Feb 10, 2011)

thought that strain looked farmiliar i got some SLH it grows sooo fast over 8' in 2 and a half months i wont do white widow cause i seen it get problematic with mold and mildew in large hydrofarms so i know its prone to getting powdery mildew bad in flowering so pls jus make sure your on top of being clean id clean everything with hydrogen peroxide b4 i flower white widow then fnd a source for sulfur...organically i use AGE OLD's Root Rally w/mycorrhizae but it has 6% sulphur so i make a tea and put 1/4lb earthworm castings and 1 tsp Root Rally in the tea bag and 1tsp plain sugar in the water PH usually comes out to 6.5-6.8 using RO water then add like a tsp neem oil afte it is brewed and spray it on everything mostly the plants but somewhat on the environment b4 flowers appear on the white widow this mix has left me with no mildew or mold for months and sometimes i even forget and leave my RO water running and ive had huge spills but i just clean it with hydrogen peroxide then the mix i jus gave you and NEVER had mold or mildew EVER also make sure u got good exhaust fan or negative air pressure as well this keeps the mold spores at an optimum low level for reproducing and the ROOT RALLY is only like $5 29%hydrogen peroxide like $10 but get the 35% if u can i heard it was now illegal it lasts longer though i use 1tsp/quart dont mix it with nething though except water cause it will render the mix innefective and DONT put HP in soil or it kills everything ive seen ppl use it in soil b4 they planted nething in it and they NEVER had bug problems but it also kills microbes


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Guys- Hope all is well-your boy had to step out real quick and start a med grow for this year.....


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 10, 2011)

surfd i dont think were in hawaii anymore... you got quite a selection going too, looks like its gunna be a killer season for you man. cru3l your plants look very filled out and like theyre going to be producing quite a bit of dank.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 10, 2011)

erect but no color


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 10, 2011)

He- you guys flowers all looking really nice...is everybody in the HI running SLH? I am! 

Thanks guys for the legislation updates, things are looking good...


----------



## grassified (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful girls cruel, 

cmon man dont leave us in the dark, strain/nutes/veg time those girls look happy and ready to produce delicious plant pussy!!!


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 10, 2011)

Sup guys. Somehow got unsubscribed from this thread. Thought everyone was laying low. Good to see everyone still growing strong. I hope you get better doc. Are your problems smoke (mj) related?


rolliepollie420 said:


> too bad your yield(s) will be low, hawaii sucks


You mad? Must be that frostbite on your nani


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey cruel, where'd you get your hps/ballast? Thanks.


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 11, 2011)

*DelSlow,* I got my hps/ballast @ Green Hands of Aloha
*


Grassified: see below*

*Strains*: AK-47, White Widow, Bubba Kush
*Medium:* Roots Organic Potting Soil in 5 Gallon Smart Pots
*Nutes*: Botanicare Power Series / Pure Blend, Blast Off, Liquid Karma, Silica Blast ,Cal-Mag, Sweet Citrus
"*Bene's*": Advanced Nutes Voodoo Juice
*Lighting*: 600W Digilux HPS, 600W Nexgen Digital Balast

[youtube]NiuxdMwtzZs[/youtube]


----------



## Cru3l (Feb 11, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> cru3l your plants look very filled out and like theyre going to be producing quite a bit of dank.


Thats the plan. Every grow gets better and better; and its partially b/c of the awesome online community. 

Thanks!


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

these have taken their share of precipitation lately, hence the surface perlite.
glad to have the pvc / tarp canopy at the ready...just in case.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the worst thread ever made. You're nothing but a bunch of we-tards ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Turtlehermit said:


> This is the worst thread ever made. You're nothing but a bunch of we-tards ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


go suck dick, retard.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Turtlehermit said:


> This is the worst thread ever made. You're nothing but a bunch of we-tards ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


I went ahead and looked at the threads you started...... I lol'd!! talk about a retard and worst threads ever made.... " is a 400 watt HID to little light to flower a female?" , " can I cure swagg bud I bought off the street?"..... lmao @ the noob!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I went ahead and looked at the threads you started...... I lol'd!! talk about a retard and worst threads ever made.... " is a 400 watt HID to little light to flower a female?" , " can I cure swagg bud I bought off the street?"..... lmao @ the noob!!!


aloha mafukka!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1437735View attachment 1437734View attachment 1437721View attachment 1437706
> these have taken their share of precipitation lately, hence the surface perlite.
> glad to have the pvc / tarp canopy at the ready...just in case.


lol them indicas just dont get big down there unless you put them out after a 3 month veg


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol them indicas just dont get big down there unless you put them out after a 3 month veg


 
ur right ...it went out 16'' and added abt the same ..shes erry bit of 3'..but man she is heavy ..


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I went ahead and looked at the threads you started...... I lol'd!! talk about a retard and worst threads ever made.... " is a 400 watt HID to little light to flower a female?" , " can I cure swagg bud I bought off the street?"..... lmao @ the noob!!!


Glad to see you still have your sense of humor


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 12, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1437735View attachment 1437734View attachment 1437721View attachment 1437706
> these have taken their share of precipitation lately, hence the surface perlite.
> glad to have the pvc / tarp canopy at the ready...just in case.


 Looks like some good smoke. Another week?


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

jus pulled 2 of the 4 , they showed up full and brown /tan under the scope so i pulled um..that express and lil lemon haze are still in the ground...they need atleast a week


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

fools should have to check in wth doc b4 they have opportunity to post here... all subject to dr g's throat chop ..lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Glad to see you still have your sense of humor





pepperbelly said:


> fools should have to check in wth doc b4 they have opportunity to post here... all subject to dr g's throat chop ..lol


someone's got to regulate this thread, I nominate myself, lol!


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Looks like some good smoke. Another week?


Thanks DelSlow ..i 4got to acknowledge you in that last post ...mahalo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> ur right ...it went out 16'' and added abt the same ..shes erry bit of 3'..but man she is heavy ..View attachment 1437854


damn dude!! that's some heavy frost!! looks like some one hit quit shit right there!!  nice bro!


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks G ... ive come along way this last year eh ...you folks (my fellow islanders) have helped tremendously..thanks again man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Thanks G ... ive come along way this last year eh ...you folks (my fellow islanders) have helped tremendously..thanks again man


ya dude. you've come a long, long way, lol!! keep up the good shit man!!


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 12, 2011)

new pics of the widow


----------



## The Latent Image (Feb 13, 2011)

New pics. What do you think?


----------



## kkday (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn latent image, that shit right there!!! Right there that shit!!! Shits called deff!!!!


Man I'm proud of you cats!! Short season looking good for u kids. 


Now only if I had someone to take pics of my shorties. *hint**hint*


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice bud shots everyone. Lookin' mental, and keep up the good work. shoots


----------



## The Latent Image (Feb 13, 2011)

They always say a pic is worth a thousand words. This years short season is all good.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 13, 2011)

The Latent Image said:


> New pics. What do you think?View attachment 1438336


Dats fuckin nice how long u veg those girls for? indoor->OUTDOOR?


----------



## The Latent Image (Feb 13, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> Dats fuckin nice how long u veg those girls for? indoor->OUTDOOR?


Usually a good three months and then throw them out to flower. I use the Hawaii sun during the day and then led light em in my outdoor closet for the balance of the 18. Isn't Hawaii great!!!!!!!


----------



## Turtlehermit (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I was pretty much high for 3 months. Plants look good Latent image.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 14, 2011)

The Latent Image said:


> Usually a good three months and then throw them out to flower. I use the Hawaii sun during the day and then led light em in my outdoor closet for the balance of the 18. Isn't Hawaii great!!!!!!!


how many wats u running? for now im just using a cfls 4 interupt the dark period so my girls keep growing but def need to upgrade


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 14, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> how many wats u running? for now im just using a cfls 4 interupt the dark period so my girls keep growing but def need to upgrade


if you're talking about "shop lights". I highly suggest going with either T-8's or T-12 setups for vegging. Do not waste the extra money on a T-5 setup. They are not worth the extra money. I find that my T-8s & T-12's work just as good, and run a lot cooler too. T-5 's with all their hype. The end results don't really impress me at all. Especially, never use T-5's for flowering, that is unless you want "pop corn" buds!?

As for watts. I wouldn't really worry about how many using. I'd just keep my eyes on your meter on the side of your house. I use just two 600 HPS lights on tracks. My monthly bill runs me around betwen $350.00 & $ 400.00 every month. This is without running an AC or CO2!?!? What do we pay on BI for our electricity,..roughly 38 cents per kill-o-watt. I believe we are the highest in the nation,bar none!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, I'll agree w/ you, Puna. I've got a HO T5, and my results look just the same as everyone else who is just using cfls to veg with, which makes me very tempted to switch over. I hear if you mix the blue and yellow cfls if works pretty well. 



Puna Bud said:


> if you're talking about "shop lights". I highly suggest going with either T-8's or T-12 setups for vegging. Do not waste the extra money on a T-5 setup. They are not worth the extra money. I find that my T-8s & T-12's work just as good, and run a lot cooler too. T-5 's with all their hype. The end results don't really impress me at all. Especially, never use T-5's for flowering, that is unless you want "pop corn" buds!?
> 
> As for watts. I wouldn't really worry about how many using. I'd just keep my eyes on your meter on the side of your house. I use just two 600 HPS lights on tracks. My monthly bill runs me around betwen $350.00 & $ 400.00 every month. This is without running an AC or CO2!?!? What do we pay on BI for our electricity,..roughly 38 cents per kill-o-watt. I believe we are the highest in the nation,bar none!!!


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 14, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> if you're talking about "shop lights". I highly suggest going with either T-8's or T-12 setups for vegging. Do not waste the extra money on a T-5 setup. They are not worth the extra money. I find that my T-8s & T-12's work just as good, and run a lot cooler too. T-5 's with all their hype. The end results don't really impress me at all. Especially, never use T-5's for flowering, that is unless you want "pop corn" buds!?
> 
> As for watts. I wouldn't really worry about how many using. I'd just keep my eyes on your meter on the side of your house. I use just two 600 HPS lights on tracks. My monthly bill runs me around betwen $350.00 & $ 400.00 every month. This is without running an AC or CO2!?!? What do we pay on BI for our electricity,..roughly 38 cents per kill-o-watt. I believe we are the highest in the nation,bar none!!!


thats good to hear i was saving green to get a T5 setup but if T8 N T12 do the same job i can get one right away. mahalo puna rep ur way


----------



## 808STATE (Feb 15, 2011)

Aloha Bruddah's. I agree with not going with the T5's. I built me two Super charged T8's. You can do that for about 44 bux at Wal mart. That is just the fixtures. I use it to Veg and it is just as bright as a T5. You can find the info on Youtube. Supercharging T8's. My 2 fixtures blast 110 watts per strip. The lights actually give you a glare ache( as I call it) because it is way brighter than what a stock T8 is. You also have to choose the right colors(5000-6500k) for veg and (2700-3000k) for flowering. Either way the fixture + bulbs end up being way cheaper than buying a 4 strip T5, and it burns the same wattage. I prefer to Veg for 2 months and put outdoors to flower with our beautiful HI sun. Oh yeah. Got to love our 'Aina. Aloha ame Malama i ka Pakalolo.....


----------



## Baked 808 (Feb 15, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1437735View attachment 1437734View attachment 1437721View attachment 1437706
> these have taken their share of precipitation lately, hence the surface perlite.
> glad to have the pvc / tarp canopy at the ready...just in case.



Wow this strain looks CRIP! good job! what is the strain?


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 15, 2011)

Baked 808 said:


> Wow this strain looks CRIP! good job! what is the strain?


those are three different ..a royal queen special , a pine express and a kc brain dankey doodle


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

Woot woot, Pepper. Those donkey dlcks are lookin' good, son. Keep up the good work. I'd +rep ya, but I can't lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Woot woot, Pepper. Those donkey dlcks are lookin' good, son. Keep up the good work. I'd +rep ya, but I can't lol


Lol ..thank you bobo ...i know you would if you could ...im about toget a few snapshots of that express i still got going..her branches are loading up in weight so much that they are level and some deflecting do to massive growth lol ...big ass change in 3 days man..im tellin ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

I might have to crack my express seed... can. not. resist. You're tempting me! 

Peace, hawaiian growers. Time to go get some work done


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I might have to crack my express seed... can. not. resist. You're tempting me!
> 
> Peace, hawaiian growers. Time to go get some work done


 






 outstanding medical quality


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 16, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> thats good to hear i was saving green to get a T5 setup but if T8 N T12 do the same job i can get one right away. mahalo puna rep ur way


brah just go Home Depot and get yourself a four ft. shop light setup . Either T-8 or T-12. Just make sure you have soft & cool bulbs on your final fixture setup. Don't let sale's rep talk you into buying aquarime bulbs either. Just remember soft & cool,..soft & cool,soft & cool, and you're good to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

. .  
Here' a few shot of my "Silver Haze"(Sensi Seeds) and "Papaya"(Nirvana). Early on the Papaya had mutated leaves but the mutation went away after a month of vegen. The Silver Haze is sturdy and uniform I love this strain early on. I took some cutting of both plants last week the papaya cutting are showing roots, I should start to see roots from the SH cuttings any day now (cuttings are in jiffy pellets, used the cheapy Root Tone powder) the papaya is on the left and they just started to flower, The SH is to the right about it's about month into flowering


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> brah just go Home Depot and get yourself a four ft. shop light setup . Either T-8 or T-12. Just make sure you have soft & cool bulbs on your final fixture setup. Don't let sale's rep talk you into buying aquarime bulbs either. Just remember soft & cool,..soft & cool,soft & cool, and you're good to go!


I use the same set up, I run two 4' T-12 6500k (Blue Light Spectrum) on my veg station....it works for me


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> brah just go Home Depot and get yourself a four ft. shop light setup . Either T-8 or T-12. Just make sure you have soft & cool bulbs on your final fixture setup. Don't let sale's rep talk you into buying aquarime bulbs either. Just remember soft & cool,..soft & cool,soft & cool, and you're good to go!


mahalos brah for all the info i just want to vegg and then use the hawaii sun to flower


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo Dr. G.,

seems your island Kauai is up to their old tricks once again. What's wrong with the police there? This was taken from Star bulletin today:

_Anti-pot rally targets bills in Legislature
The Kauai Police Department, Kauai Anti-Drug Program, Office of the Prosecuting Attorney and community organizations will hold an anti-drug rally at 4 p.m. Thursday in front of the County Building on Rice Street.

The organizations are holding the rally because of legislation that seeks to decriminalize marijuana possession and distribution, legalize marijuana cultivation and commercial dispensaries, and eliminate the Board of Education's reporting requirements for students possessing marijuana, said a Kauai County news release.

"If passed, these measures will result in increased violent crime, economic crisis and a rise in marijuana usage among our children," said Prosecuting Attorney Shaylene Iseri-Carvalho._


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 16, 2011)

Fuck. That. Shit.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 16, 2011)

I know, I know. The fucking cops are gonna go down in flames with this. That's one cash cow they don't wanna let go. But these fucks need to understand what time it is! It's over cops, the truth is finally busting thru all the lies. Lies that have been going on since I don't know how long!? Here in Hawaii the war against Pakalolo has been going since around 73 or 74,..I believe? I pretty sure that was the first year Green Harvest flew. Not bad in those days either. Cops could only hit one island at a time, and that meant one a day too. Of course today is different with their vast resources to fight drugs.

You see, I have this overwhelming desire to complain against this war on drugs for the one simple reason. I feel that we should have the right to do what we want with our own bodies behind the closed doors & safety of our homes. Where does the Gov. come up with the idea that they own us, and can simply tell us what to do. Think about it for one long moment, " the government has the right to tell us what we can ,and cannot do with our bodies"! I'd hope that thought alone would piss you all off. Enough to actually make a phone call to your local senator and ask him to vote for 'cannabis wellness centers'. Because without dispensaries, our senators would just be blowing smoke up our okoles! Isn't it time to tax & regulate!


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 17, 2011)

Aloha

I am growing a mother plant but left her out for a 3 nights with out giving her light at night and she is now showing female pre flowers just on the main stem at 2 or 3 nodes. Can I keep her in veg mode and stop her from flowering herself if I keep her under 18-24 hour light? I was taking my other plants in at night but she is in a 5 gallon and I got lazy to take her in. I am using hawaii sun during the day and indoor lights at night. I was originally going to sex her clones but she sexed her self by me leaving her outside during the nights. I am going to veg outdoor/indoor and then flower outdoor...any thoughts?! Mahalo...Nick


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

Should be fine. Some of your leaves might do the twist, but people revert back to veg from flower all the time! Doing this too much, however, will stress your plant and cause you problems! 



watersrunning said:


> Aloha
> 
> I am growing a mother plant but left her out for a 3 nights with out giving her light at night and she is now showing female pre flowers just on the main stem at 2 or 3 nodes. Can I keep her in veg mode and stop her from flowering herself if I keep her under 18-24 hour light? I was taking my other plants in at night but she is in a 5 gallon and I got lazy to take her in. I am using hawaii sun during the day and indoor lights at night. I was originally going to sex her clones but she sexed her self by me leaving her outside during the nights. I am going to veg outdoor/indoor and then flower outdoor...any thoughts?! Mahalo...Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> Aloha
> 
> I am growing a mother plant but left her out for a 3 nights with out giving her light at night and she is now showing female pre flowers just on the main stem at 2 or 3 nodes. Can I keep her in veg mode and stop her from flowering herself if I keep her under 18-24 hour light? I was taking my other plants in at night but she is in a 5 gallon and I got lazy to take her in. I am using hawaii sun during the day and indoor lights at night. I was originally going to sex her clones but she sexed her self by me leaving her outside during the nights. I am going to veg outdoor/indoor and then flower outdoor...any thoughts?! Mahalo...Nick


Your plant will be fine, put the plant under your light for at least 18 hours a day, sex her clones? if the mother was female then the clones will be female it's pretty simple concept to grasp, keep the clones under the same light regiment as the mother. I typically veg my clones until they reach a height of 20", but you can veg them to whatever height you want


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

hey cooter. by reading watersrunning post, he does understand the concept of sex and clones. he said he was gonna sex the clones but the plant sexed itself due to the less light hours the past 3 nights. thought I'd point that out.

and to nick aka watersrunning. vegging indoor/outdoor and then flowering outdoor is a solid plan. that's pretty much the standard here in HI during the short daylight hours.


----------



## irie808 (Feb 17, 2011)

2.5 weeks of flower and bottom fan leaves are having some brown spots, turning yellow and falling off. Ii understand in flower the fan leaves turn yellow because all energy is being used for flowering. Im wondering if the brwon spots are due to a potassium defficiency. Im wondering if I make a little stronger indonesian bat and peruvian seabird guano tea, would that hhhelp boost the potassium?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey cooter. by reading watersrunning post, he does understand the concept of sex and clones. he said he was gonna sex the clones but the plant sexed itself due to the less light hours the past 3 nights. thought I'd point that out.
> 
> and to nick aka watersrunning. vegging indoor/outdoor and then flowering outdoor is a solid plan. that's pretty much the standard here in HI during the short daylight hours.


Thanks Dr for pointing that out, I must have misinterpreted watersrunning statement, but if you have a clone wouldn&#8217;t you already know the sex of the plant? Understanding that concept makes me wonder if you already know the sex of the plant why are you forcing the plant to show the sex? Maybe watersrunning meant to say he put the &#8220;Clones&#8221; out to flower. Please forgive my ignorance!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> but if you have a clone wouldn&#8217;t you already know the sex of the plant? Understanding that concept makes me wonder if you already know the sex of the plant why are you forcing the plant to show the sex? Maybe watersrunning meant to say he put the &#8220;Clones&#8221; out to flower. Please forgive my ignorance!


 he didn't know the sex of the plant. he took clones before finding sex. I do that alot of times, take clones before sexing the plant and sex the clones instead. and he wasn't forcing the plant to show sex, it sexed by accident being that the 3 days in hawai'i's natural daylight hours forced the plant to sex. and the reason he wasn't bringing the plant indoors at night cause it was in a 5 gallon bucket and it was a pain in the ass to haul it indoors and outdoors on a daily basis and he got lazy doing it.

that's what I got outta his post anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he didn't know the sex of the plant. he took clones before finding sex. I do that alot of times, take clones before sexing the plant and sex the clones instead. and he wasn't forcing the plant to show sex, it sexed by accident being that the 3 days in hawai'i's natural daylight hours forced the plant to sex. and the reason he wasn't bringing the plant indoors at night cause it was in a 5 gallon bucket and it was a pain in the ass to haul it indoors and outdoors on a daily basis and he got lazy doing it.
> 
> that's what I got outta his post anyway


 
Rajah dat...take care man!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Rajah dat...take care man!


10-4 brother! Thanks


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 17, 2011)

is cooter a boy or girl ..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> is cooter a boy or girl ..lol


Cooter is a man.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm slightly retarded, how do you change the avatar on this site?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> is cooter a boy or girl ..lol


I suppose this could be considered a "Cooter" too....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I suppose this could be considered a "Cooter" too....lol


Not a "Cooter"


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 17, 2011)

thats all we need cooter ,,,some guys drivin around with a GENERAL LEE avatar.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> thats all we need cooter ,,,some guys drivin around with a GENERAL LEE avatar.


LOL...I suppose it would be more appealing than a avatar of a "female looking tree" with a dick and balls dangling from it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm slightly retarded, how do you change the avatar on this site?


You should be able to edit your avatar from your "myrollitup" control panel. It will be on the left side of the screen


----------



## irie808 (Feb 17, 2011)

To all hawaii growers..where can I pick up a cheap decent pH tester?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

irie808 said:


> To all hawaii growers..where can I pick up a cheap decent pH tester?


there's a few grow shops in oahu you can check out. green hands of aloha, ohana greenhouse and supply, kahala hydroponics, and there is another shop in pearl city right next to holy smokes. I forget the name of the shop though


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> LOL...I suppose it would be more appealing than a avatar of a "female looking tree" with a dick and balls dangling from it.


LOL ...cooter fits you well


----------



## irie808 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there's a few grow shops in oahu you can check out. green hands of aloha, ohana greenhouse and supply, kahala hydroponics, and there is another shop in pearl city right next to holy smokes. I forget the name of the shop though


Thanks doc. Working on my first indoor grow. Did a pretty good job with some kaya gold outdoors but now trying to do indoor. Have some orange kush in 2 weeks of flowering. There's brown spots on lower fan leaves before they turn yellow and fall off. Could that be a potassiumm. Def?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Thanks doc. Working on my first indoor grow. Did a pretty good job with some kaya gold outdoors but now trying to do indoor. Have some orange kush in 2 weeks of flowering. There's brown spots on lower fan leaves before they turn yellow and fall off. Could that be a potassiumm. Def?


not to sure bro. could be a number of problems. you got any pictures to show? that would help shorten the list.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 17, 2011)

aheard theres a storm coming hope everyones ladies stay dry


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 17, 2011)

New Age Agriculture is the one next to Holy Smokes....Actually the owner of Holy Smokes Pearl City owns and started New Age Agriculture, which is the grow shop next to HS.


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he didn't know the sex of the plant. he took clones before finding sex. I do that alot of times, take clones before sexing the plant and sex the clones instead. and he wasn't forcing the plant to show sex, it sexed by accident being that the 3 days in hawai'i's natural daylight hours forced the plant to sex. and the reason he wasn't bringing the plant indoors at night cause it was in a 5 gallon bucket and it was a pain in the ass to haul it indoors and outdoors on a daily basis and he got lazy doing it.
> 
> that's what I got outta his post anyway


haha, rajah, I am growing a mother plant, my plan was to clone her and sex the clones to find out if she was female. The Plant I was trying to keep as a mother ended up sexing herself by me leaving her outside for 3 days...its all good now...MAHALO HI Growers...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> haha, rajah, I am growing a mother plant, my plan was to clone her and sex the clones to find out if she was female. The Plant I was trying to keep as a mother ended up sexing herself by me leaving her outside for 3 days...its all good now...MAHALO HI Growers...


 mahalos back at ya. post more often bro. you been here a long time already and you only get 8 posts! show face up here in da HI thread, post often and represent


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> mahalos back at ya. post more often bro. you been here a long time already and you only get 8 posts! show face up here in da HI thread, post often and represent


Funniest thing ever is I forgot the website for the forum!!! I never bookmarked it and I seemed to always remember the URL...Had a few too many joints, bong rips, vaporizer rips, vaporizer bong rips, blunts, L backs, double wides, and king sizers....took me forever to remember the site and forever to google weed forum sites to find RIU back again..i feel at home and have always enjoyed this HI Forum....


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't seen Aunty lehua96734 post here in a while...she still around?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> Funniest thing ever is I forgot the website for the forum!!! I never bookmarked it and I seemed to always remember the URL...Had a few too many joints, bong rips, vaporizer rips, vaporizer bong rips, blunts, L backs, double wides, and king sizers....took me forever to remember the site and forever to google weed forum sites to find RIU back again..i feel at home and have always enjoyed this HI Forum....


ya man. RIU is my favorite weed forum. lotta HI people representing over here. and this my favorite thread. I must have at least a thousand posts up in this thread! lol! gotta love it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> I haven't seen Aunty lehua96734 post here in a while...she still around?


she's still around. she barely posts though. but she still stay in the shadows lurking. I miss her presence on this thread. she always brought the aloha up in here.


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not to sure bro. could be a number of problems. you got any pictures to show? that would help shorten the list.


Plant is actually looking good. Gave her a stronger guano tea. Topped her once and did some LST and now got a bunch of colas forming. Starting to get frosty too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Plant is actually looking good. Gave her a stronger guano tea. Topped her once and did some LST and now got a bunch of colas forming. Starting to get frosty too.


bugga looks mean. I can't see any problems from up here, Irie... have a great day, HI growers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Plant is actually looking good. Gave her a stronger guano tea. Topped her once and did some LST and now got a bunch of colas forming. Starting to get frosty too.


damn bu! she looking good!! lots of tops you got there. and like bobotrank said, i no see any problems. solid.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You should be able to edit your avatar from your "myrollitup" control panel. It will be on the left side of the screen


Thanks Dr. G, I kept trying find the "edit avatar" on the "My Profile"....lol.. My retardation knows no bounds


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mahalos. Ill try post more when I get to shot some macro shots of the colas. Plus got some 3 bubba, a medicina and durban poison vegging. Ill try veg indoors and try to put 2 bubbas outside to flower. Anyone got good results with this?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Mahalos. Ill try post more when I get to shot some macro shots of the colas. Plus got some 3 bubba, a medicina and durban poison vegging. Ill try veg indoors and try to put 2 bubbas outside to flower. Anyone got good results with this?


ya man, post more pics later , and post up more often. 

as far as your question, if you mean vegging indoors in general and then taking it outdoor to flower, ya you'll get good results. most everyone in general here who lives in hawai'i and grows does that to get the plants up to size, especially during the "short season". and the HI sun is awesome for flowering. doesn't matter what the strain is, it will work well for any strain in general.


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Dr. G, I kept trying find the "edit avatar" on the "My Profile"....lol.. My retardation knows no bounds


Don't worry coot. Im new too. Jus started using this cuz prices in hawaii for green is OUTRAGEOUS. But very informative site. Glad we got a bunch hawaii red eye jedis repping here. Now time to wake and bake to some blue dream. Alooooojahz


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man, post more pics later , and post up more often.
> 
> as far as your question, if you mean vegging indoors in general and then taking it outdoor to flower, ya you'll get good results. most everyone in general here who lives in hawai'i and grows does that to get the plants up to size, especially during the "short season". and the HI sun is awesome for flowering. doesn't matter what the strain is, it will work well for any strain in general.


Rajah. Yea. Did some kaya golds and swiss cheese last year straight outdoors. They actuually came out good. Trying to do all organics. Have u ever tried fox farm soil? If so where could I pick up some on oahu? Read a lot of threads saying its great..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's some of my AK-48 (Nirvana), they are 3 week old. These little fuckers have alot of vigor, once in flower mode AK 48 is supposed to flower as soon as 48-50 days i doubt that will be the case for these guys. The plan is to flower them for atleast 60/70 days or until i see at 30% amber trichomes, in the backgrounds you'll see 4 cuttings/clones Silver Haze (Sensi Seeds) and Papaya (Nirvana)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Rajah. Yea. Did some kaya golds and swiss cheese last year straight outdoors. They actuually came out good. Trying to do all organics. Have u ever tried fox farm soil? If so where could I pick up some on oahu? Read a lot of threads saying its great..


ya. I use foxfarms alot. I'm pretty sure ohana greenhouse supply carries foxfarms products. I used to get my foxfarms soil from Ace hardware, believe it or not.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's some of my AK-48 (Nirvana), they are 3 week old. These little fuckers have alot of vigor, once in flower mode AK 48 is supposed to flower as soon as 48-50 days i doubt that will be the case for these guys. The plan is to flower them for atleast 60/70 days or until i see at 30% amber trichomes, in the backgrounds you'll see 4 cuttings/clones Silver Haze (Sensi Seeds) and Papaya (Nirvana)


they looking good! I actually smoked some AK48 before, courtesy of punabud. he grew some last year and brought some to oahu and I got to try it. was good smokes. potency is not sky high, more of a mellow smoke. punabud can give you the scoops on that one.


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 18, 2011)

hey ya'll mohalos~ just checkin' in as i've found another grow brother in the islands... reminded me of Dr. G and friends .

wishing i was there

PMB


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's some of my AK-48 (Nirvana), they are 3 week old. These little fuckers have alot of vigor, once in flower mode AK 48 is supposed to flower as soon as 48-50 days i doubt that will be the case for these guys. The plan is to flower them for atleast 60/70 days or until i see at 30% amber trichomes, in the backgrounds you'll see 4 cuttings/clones Silver Haze (Sensi Seeds) and Papaya (Nirvana)


Sick. What setup r u using? Also quick ques...when making clones do u take the cutting, dip it in rooting hormones and put her in the medium? Wanna try cloning in my upcoming grow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 18, 2011)

PlantManBee said:


> hey ya'll mohalos~ just checkin' in as i've found another grow brother in the islands... reminded me of Dr. G and friends .
> 
> wishing i was there
> 
> PMB


 hey wassup PMB!! it's been a long time. good to see you still around man. take it easy my friend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Rajah. Yea. Did some kaya golds and swiss cheese last year straight outdoors. They actuually came out good. Trying to do all organics. Have u ever tried fox farm soil? If so where could I pick up some on oahu? Read a lot of threads saying its great..


New Age Hydro in Pearl City has the FFOF ($20 something a bag 1.5), I use the FFOF but I cut it in half with Kellogg&#8217;s Patio Plus (it's a all natural product with a lot of the same shit FFOF has in it) I've used the Kellogg&#8217;s Patio Plus by itself and achieved great results + it's only $10ish a bag at home depot & walmart. If you use either of these products make sure to add some extra perlite to lighten up the soil.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Sick. What setup r u using? Also quick ques...when making clones do u take the cutting, dip it in rooting hormones and put her in the medium? Wanna try cloning in my upcoming grow


I'm veggin indoors and flowering outdoors, I use a 4' T-12 fluoresent shop light for my veg station, my cloning process is simple, i take cuttings and dip them in "Root Tone" ($3 at home depot) and then into jiffy pellets, then into my cloning chamber (a lettuce container from COSTCO...lol).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they looking good! I actually smoked some AK48 before, courtesy of punabud. he grew some last year and brought some to oahu and I got to try it. was good smokes. potency is not sky high, more of a mellow smoke. punabud can give you the scoops on that one.


Thanks Dr. G! hopefully Puna will chime in and give me the skinny on the AK-48, I still have some of Nirvana's Blackberry and Bubblicious that I need to germ.


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm veggin indoors and flowering outdoors, I use a 4' T-12 fluoresent shop light for my veg station, my cloning process is simple, i take cuttings and dip them in "Root Tone" ($3 at home depot) and then into jiffy pellets, then into my cloning chamber (a lettuce container from COSTCO...lol).


Sounds like a good setup. After I finish this batch ima grow in some FF. Also ill try flower some outdoors too. Btw...the container for the cloones is it sealed b/c read somewhere that it needs humidity for the roots to grow? Could be wrong..thats why im asking. Haha. Don't wanna cut clonnes for nothing


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering if any one uses Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom? I am using them now and got them from New Age Ag. Seem to do wonders to my girls..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Sounds like a good setup. After I finish this batch ima grow in some FF. Also ill try flower some outdoors too. Btw...the container for the cloones is it sealed b/c read somewhere that it needs humidity for the roots to grow? Could be wrong..thats why im asking. Haha. Don't wanna cut clonnes for nothing


I don&#8217;t seal the container; I loosely place the lid on the container for the first 3 to 4 days. Make sure to mist the cuttings 2 to 3 times a day and make sure to keep the jiffy pellets moist, once you start to see the lower leaves on the cuttings start to yellow you'll see roots start to poke out of the jiffy pellet within a few days.


----------



## irie808 (Feb 18, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> Just wondering if any one uses Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom? I am using them now and got them from New Age Ag. Seem to do wonders to my girls..


Was thinking of getting some advanced nutrients too. Let me know how they do. Prob pick up some of that and some FF soil


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Feb 18, 2011)

barh im on my first grow useing fox farms and its done wonders for me all outdoor in pots veged for 2monnths by interupting the dark period twice a night and now into the 7-8week of flower....used foxfarms grow big for veg and now using foxfarms tigerbloom for flowering........



1&2widow cross 
[3&4my friend creation dirty berry
5&6widow baby!!


----------



## irie808 (Feb 19, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> barh im on my first grow useing fox farms and its done wonders for me all outdoor in pots veged for 2monnths by interupting the dark period twice a night and now into the 7-8week of flower....used foxfarms grow big for veg and now using foxfarms tigerbloom for flowering........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the widow cross? Widows prob top 5 strains I like. Btw...she's looking good.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Don't worry coot. Im new too. Jus started using this cuz prices in hawaii for green is OUTRAGEOUS. But very informative site. Glad we got a bunch hawaii red eye jedis repping here. Now time to wake and bake to some blue dream. Alooooojahz



I'm just curious, but how much does an ounce of bud fetch these days on Oahu?


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they looking good! I actually smoked some AK48 before, courtesy of punabud. he grew some last year and brought some to oahu and I got to try it. was good smokes. potency is not sky high, more of a mellow smoke. punabud can give you the scoops on that one.


one of us has lost time brah!? A little bit to much of the "Time warp continium", that Doug Benson talks about Doc? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it was more like two years ago. In fairness to the genetics too. AK-48 is one awesome plant! It is my opinion that AK-48 is the best Nirvana has to offer! The time Doc is referring to I remember well. It a small gathering of growers from Oahu,and myself from Big Island. It was a chance to make some lifetime friends in our secret society of cannabis growing. But more than anything,it was a chance for me to meet the next generation of "Green Dirt Farmers", in da island. I was asked to come at the last minute, or I decided to come at the last moment? Either or, I'm not sure exactly. But I do remember coming to Oahu with several genetics. All of it was harvested early because of 'Mealy Bugs'. Looking back, and reflecting on it. Because it was a spur of the moment decision to go Oahu. I only had this early harvested stuff to take with me. So it is my opinion that is given the chance to grow out, you'll be happy with the results Cooter! The AK-48 has a very unusual scent to her too. I promise you, you'll be more than happy withthe end results.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> one of us has lost time brah!? A little bit to much of the "Time warp continium", that Doug Benson talks about Doc? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it was more like two years ago. In fairness to the genetics too. AK-48 is one awesome plant! It is my opinion that AK-48 is the best Nirvana has to offer! The time Doc is referring to I remember well. It a small gathering of growers from Oahu,and myself from Big Island. It was a chance to make some lifetime friends in our secret society of cannabis growing. But more than anything,it was a chance for me to meet the next generation of "Green Dirt Farmers", in da island. I was asked to come at the last minute, or I decided to come at the last moment? Either or, I'm not sure exactly. But I do remember coming to Oahu with several genetics. All of it was harvested early because of 'Mealy Bugs'. Looking back, and reflecting on it. Because it was a spur of the moment decision to go Oahu. I only had this early harvested stuff to take with me. So it is my opinion that is given the chance to grow out, you'll be happy with the results Cooter! The AK-48 has a very unusual scent to her too. I promise you, you'll be more than happy withthe end results.


lol! ya, it was 2 years ago I also remember you bringing lemon skunk. that was a winner. that gathering we had brings back some awesome memories.


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

I just saw a Zippys commercial where they had "Medical Marijuana" among articles then went into "We are proud to be a drug free environment!" So Zippys doesn't want our kind the way diners in the south didn't want to hire or serve black people in the 1960's, and how dmv doesn't allow women to drive in certain states, now sick people who need medicine to not suffer are the people Zippys wants to bully. 

SO, BOycoT Zippys like you were black and they were Denneys. Lets see how long Zippys stays in business when people stoned enough to stomach the crap they pass as food STOP giving them money! THey don't want you working for them because you are INFERIOR to them, if they could they would string you up. So Don't give them your money, write them letters and let them know how dissapointed you are that they are against Cancer patients and others. Seriously, they proudly declare they don't want to help our kind in any way, so lets show zippys what happens when people boycott their business.

I SMOKE POT, and I NEVER SPEND A DIME AT ZIPPYS! Boycott Zippys, they are boycotting you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm just curious, but how much does an ounce of bud fetch these days on Oahu?


about 400+


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

ZIPPYS,

NO AIDS, NO CANCER, NO LIFESAVING MEDICATIONS ALLOWED! 

Thats right, Zippys hates sick people. If you have Glaucoma, you must let yourself go forever blind and not seek treatment if you want to be treated like an equal. Zippys says FUCK the suffering and sick, FUCK you cancer patients, NO Chili For You!

Seriously I wouldn't but I sure want to print a big sign and go put it on all zippys doors saying "NObody treating illness served, we hate your kind."

THey brag that they don't allow our kind in their establishments in their commercials. Its not that they are making us sit in the back of the bus, they are telling us they don't want us on the bus at all. I really hate people who promote hate towards peoples. Zippys, fuck you.


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> ZIPPYS,
> 
> NO AIDS, NO CANCER, NO LIFESAVING MEDICATIONS ALLOWED!
> 
> ...


You know, because they used a Medical Marijuana headline in the begining of their new commercial, and their commercials point is that it proposes as fact that we medical marijuana patients are "inferior people", "Inferior employees to those in zippys food service environment", and a "Danger to a comfortable dining experience." These are very similar to the lawsuits in the south when they tried to claim the same about black americans as a reason not to hire, serve them. I smell a lawsuit for punative damages by Zippys upon our peoples image, and an intolerance to our healthy way of life. 

Class action lawsuit against Zippys for defamation of our people. Everybody in Hawaii with a medical license should be provided an equal portion minus lawyer fees in a class action lawsuit against Zippys for promoting an image that makes it more difficult for our people to find work during a bad economic time by portraying us in a negative light. I say $500,000,000 lawsuit against Zippys by Medical Marijuana Patients of Hawaii to send a message that we WILL NOT TOLERATE PREJUDICE AGAINST OUR GROUP! Any business that looks to point out any people as inferior and as someone who should not be employed in our society be it on race, religious prefrence, political beliefs, illness, disability, etc should be sued to ensure an open, honest welcoming society to all people. This case should involve the Americans with Disabilitys Association, American Medical Association, Civil Liberties Union. Every patient in Hawaii should get enough money to cover the three years of unemployment you may face by this propoganda. It has done damage to all of us and if we don't do what is legally necessary and bring a class action lawsuit against zippys for defamation of our people and encouraging an environment of bigotry towards our people, then we arn't fullfilling our purpose as a responsible population fighting for tolerance for all people.

$500 Million anyone?


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> You know, because they used a Medical Marijuana headline in the begining of their new commercial, and their commercials point is that it proposes as fact that we medical marijuana patients are "inferior people", "Inferior employees to those in zippys food service environment", and a "Danger to a comfortable dining experience." These are very similar to the lawsuits in the south when they tried to claim the same about black americans as a reason not to hire, serve them. I smell a lawsuit for punative damages by Zippys upon our peoples image, and an intolerance to our healthy way of life.
> 
> Class action lawsuit against Zippys for defamation of our people. Everybody in Hawaii with a medical license should be provided an equal portion minus lawyer fees in a class action lawsuit against Zippys for promoting an image that makes it more difficult for our people to find work during a bad economic time by portraying us in a negative light. I say $500,000,000 lawsuit against Zippys by Medical Marijuana Patients of Hawaii to send a message that we WILL NOT TOLERATE PREJUDICE AGAINST OUR GROUP! Any business that looks to point out any people as inferior and as someone who should not be employed in our society be it on race, religious prefrence, political beliefs, illness, disability, etc should be sued to ensure an open, honest welcoming society to all people. This case should involve the Americans with Disabilitys Association, American Medical Association, Civil Liberties Union. Every patient in Hawaii should get enough money to cover the three years of unemployment you may face by this propoganda. It has done damage to all of us and if we don't do what is legally necessary and bring a class action lawsuit against zippys for defamation of our people and encouraging an environment of bigotry towards our people, then we arn't fullfilling our purpose as a responsible population fighting for tolerance for all people.
> 
> $500 Million anyone?


I am not saying they are not allowed to not hire marijuana smokers, i'm saying that advertising that MEDICAL PATIENTS are inferior to an industry without proof, and are not wanted in public because of the result of their illnesses, IS a crime. Their policy to be bigoted against our group is allowed, but promotion of that on society as an ideal causes us damages in soceity due to its hateful position. Just to clear up exactly what they did wrong.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

When you throw a rant, you don't mess around huh tardis? lol


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> When you throw a rant, you don't mess around huh tardis? lol


I know, i'm quite angry when I see open messages of hate and persecution in the name of goodness. Especially something as unethical as that as it encourages people like you and me to be rejected for jobs because of doing something which benefits debilitating conditions. They are portraying that I would not be able to do a food service job adequately enough to be hired simply because I medicate so I can eat properly, yet the food they serve causes heart attacks and kills people. You have to stop trends of hate and persecution early in society using the law to keep your children and my children in a country with everyone on equal footing. 

BUT GOOD NEWS! Here is links to upcoming laws which will most likely pass, and with Gov Lingle gone and a pro medicine Gov Abercrombie in office! This is a good age to heal from rolling a bad hand on health (which happens to every kind of person in our society). Anyway, i'll try to be less grumpy, here is the good news:

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/Bills/SB58_.HTM

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/Bills/SB58_.HTM

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/Bills/SB174_.HTM

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/bills/SB175_.htm

These laws seem absolutely fair, they provide more rights to patients while doing things to keep drug dealers from trying to profit and exploit the ill utilizing the law. They don't make it at all profitable to grow for ailing patients, which is good because it will attract more people doing it for the right reasons. You don't mess around with the closest thing to a cure for cancer we got with money. (grr, i gotta back this up don't I? Excuse the interruption, but link showing proof that marijuana is the closest thing to curing cancer we have in medicine right now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJmQ16cGBHU and http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=8087) These changes are reasonable and just enough so we can grow our own without worrying if we lose one or two (which happens! spidermites, root fungus, lighting problems, weak genetics, hermaphrodite traits, etc). It seems to keep adequate supply at 5 ounces, when you harvest that has to last you 4 months (to grow the new ones following the rules), isn't really enough. Because if it comes out low quality which happens in all genetics, you are stuck with something that wont help your condition as much for that long. but then I think back and I realized I haven't been able to yield more than 5oz after fully dried in a long time, so it wont really affect me, but I still think that number should be higher, but it IS reasonable. All in all if these pass it would be good for real patients, and although i'm not anti people making money with something as safe as cannabis when McDonalds is allowed to sell you stuff that will kill you over your lifetime eating it, seems kinda unfair. BUt as much as many people might not like it, i'm pro cannabis being CHEAP and easy to get for patients, because insurance companies screw our nations suffering enough, we don't need to add any of that from the Medical Natural MOST EFFECTIVE Remedy as well. Now personally because it is so benign I think it should be completely legal, but looking at it from the position of the sick peoples needs first, these changes are good.

Be patient though, these laws are not in effect yet and wont be for a few months. Be safe.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought at first you meant stoners. But then I knew that the chick behind the register had to know whats up when me and my friends roll up to zippys at 3 in the morning asking for omlettes lol.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 19, 2011)

But yeah, discriminating against sick people is fucked up. 

And I think it should be cheaper for patients too. But for the regulars, regular price.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

dennys zipppy that food is garbage , a costco turkey wrap will beat anything they offer....clowns gotta lotta nerve to have a bakery called napoleans bakery..junk.
if ya think abt it im not suprised , a crummy diner with crummy ideas ..it fits. dont let it bother you tardis. if ya want i'll frame a ramp outta wood and have cooter jump the building in the general lee.

 cooter country jumpin a waffle house anti cannibi campaign..lol


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> But yeah, discriminating against sick people is fucked up.
> 
> And I think it should be cheaper for patients too. But for the regulars, regular price.


Its more than fucked up. Publicly claiming that sick or disabled people are too inferior to do certain work and provide a happy work/public environment is also HIGHLY illegal.


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> dennys zipppy that food is garbage , a costco turkey wrap will beat anything they offer....clowns gotta lotta nerve to have a bakery called napoleans bakery..junk.
> if ya think abt it im not suprised , a crummy diner with crummy ideas ..it fits. dont let it bother you tardis. if ya want i'll frame a ramp outta wood and have cootrt jump the building in the general lee.


Lol thanks. Yes one of the many things I use my cannabis for is my anxiety attacks (genetic, lifelong) which lead to rants like that when I don't calm down. Was perscribed high amoutns of xanax and prozac for that for years and those kill people, replacing them with cannabis is not only healtheir for me but improves my quality of life vs those drugs side effects (including withdrawls, they sucked!). My main reason tho is my digestion, i can't get down enough food to stay healthy and not lose weight quick unless i'm ingesting cannabis, thats the major one and the nausea from it. Also pain, but for pain marijuana works but nto as well as say oxycotton, but I refuse to have to depend on any drugs that have such horrible unheathy side effects. I can grow my own pot and smoke it legally and that keeps me healthy. but yeah it don't really bother me, i just love to rant when anxious.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> Lol thanks. Yes one of the many things I use my cannabis for is my anxiety attacks (genetic, lifelong) which lead to rants like that when I don't calm down. Was perscribed high amoutns of xanax and prozac for that for years and those kill people, replacing them with cannabis is not only healtheir for me but improves my quality of life vs those drugs side effects (including withdrawls, they sucked!). My main reason tho is my digestion, i can't get down enough food to stay healthy and not lose weight quick unless i'm ingesting cannabis, thats the major one and the nausea from it. Also pain, but for pain marijuana works but nto as well as say oxycotton, but I refuse to have to depend on any drugs that have such horrible unheathy side effects. I can grow my own pot and smoke it legally and that keeps me healthy. but yeah it don't really bother me, i just love to rant when anxious.


my doc turned me into an oxycontin junkie. I was hooked bigtime. the withdrawals was hard to overcome. so glad I beat that addiction.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

i hear ya ...ya know i bet the big buck corporations that manufacture medicine wind up manipulating people to stop the use of cannibis because they want all the business to themselves..worried that the use of med mj will cut into their profit margin...wonder how many sorry fucks get paid off in the name of vicodin and bayer lol...maggots


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my doc turned me into an oxycontin junkie. I was hooked bigtime. the withdrawals was hard to overcome. so glad I beat that addiction.


AMEN! Yeah those legal medicines that society seems to try to push people who are sick onto over marijuana is just lethal.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

btw , i bought the rest of the 6" peat pots at Kaps home depot this morning ...gal said she'll reorder asap ...so dont waste ur fuel ...those ae the best thing since sliced bread....if anyone needs i git two 12packs of the coir pots i bought from green hands aloha ...still factory sealed ...lol...doggone roots dont penetrate that coir as good as ol peat !


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2011)

irie808 said:


> To all hawaii growers..where can I pick up a cheap decent pH tester?


there is no such thing as a cheap & decent ph tester. You remember what your mom aways use to say, "you get what you pay for"? Well, it's so true with ph testers. I highly reccomend that you throw down the money necessary to buy a proper PH Pen. I mean why would you wanna skimp here of all places? Buy cheap medium, or nutrients. But don't go cheap on something as important as a PH Pen!

Both Sheckster and I both have high end Hanna PH Pen. Hanna has a damn good warranty to all their equipment for the first year you own it. As a matter of fact, their return policy is so good that if you purchase your Hanna pen through them,and defects just return to retail store and ask for a new pen. For instance I got my mine at Ohana Greenhouse in Hilo. Had problems with it before, returned to Ohana Greenhouse. They replaced it ASAP with out asking any stupid questions. 

In closing highly suggest that you alter your plan if it's not to late?


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> there is no such thing as a cheap & decent ph tester. You remember what your mom aways use to say, "you get what you pay for"? Well, it's so true with ph testers. I highly reccomend that you throw down the money necessary to buy a proper PH Pen. I mean why would you wanna skimp here of all places? Buy cheap medium, or nutrients. But don't go cheap on something as important as a PH Pen!
> 
> Both Sheckster and I both have high end Hanna PH Pen. Hanna has a damn good warranty to all their equipment for the first year you own it. As a matter of fact, their return policy is so good that if you purchase your Hanna pen through them,and defects just return to retail store and ask for a new pen. For instance I got my mine at Ohana Greenhouse in Hilo. Had problems with it before, returned to Ohana Greenhouse. They replaced it ASAP with out asking any stupid questions.
> 
> In closing highly suggest that you alter your plan if it's not to late?


yepper ...pepper bought his for 120 bones at green hands in kalihi ...badass tool ...no compromise for quality


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> i hear ya ...ya know i bet the big buck corporations that manufacture medicine wind up manipulating people to stop the use of cannibis because they want all the business to themselves..worried that the use of med mj will cut into their profit margin...wonder how many sorry fucks get paid off in the name of vicodin and bayer lol...maggots


I'm living proof that cannabis cures Cancer! Each of my 20 odd years working as a "WAikiki Beachboy" always had a day put aside to see my local Dermatologist so he would burn off the pre-cancerous cells off my face ,shoulders,arms. Well, since moving to Puna, I haven't had this procedure done. That's four years now. Pricks missed some spots!?!? So a few scabs are constantly poping up on shoulders and face. They really hurt bad too! About two years ago someone locally gave me a bottle of Hemp Oil. Just reccently I started using it on my shoulders & face. I 'm seeing a vast improvement on my nose whereI apply it daily!


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm living proof that cannabis cures Cancer! Each of my 20 odd years working as a "WAikiki Beachboy" always had a day put aside to see my local Dermatologist so he would burn off the pre-cancerous cells off my face ,shoulders,arms. Well, since moving to Puna, I haven't had this procedure done. That's four years now. Pricks missed some spots!?!? So a few scabs are constantly poping up on shoulders and face. They really hurt bad too! About two years ago someone locally gave me a bottle of Hemp Oil. Just reccently I started using it on my shoulders & face. I 'm seeing a vast improvement on my nose whereI apply it daily!


excellent testimony ...more proof that the earth offers us all we need to live and survive abundantly..thanks4sharing Puna


----------



## grassified (Feb 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> I just saw a Zippys commercial where they had "Medical Marijuana" among articles then went into "We are proud to be a drug free environment!" So Zippys doesn't want our kind the way diners in the south didn't want to hire or serve black people in the 1960's, and how dmv doesn't allow women to drive in certain states, now sick people who need medicine to not suffer are the people Zippys wants to bully.
> 
> SO, BOycoT Zippys like you were black and they were Denneys. Lets see how long Zippys stays in business when people stoned enough to stomach the crap they pass as food STOP giving them money! THey don't want you working for them because you are INFERIOR to them, if they could they would string you up. So Don't give them your money, write them letters and let them know how dissapointed you are that they are against Cancer patients and others. Seriously, they proudly declare they don't want to help our kind in any way, so lets show zippys what happens when people boycott their business.
> 
> I SMOKE POT, and I NEVER SPEND A DIME AT ZIPPYS! Boycott Zippys, they are boycotting you.



Zippy's is fucking terrible. I remember all throughout my elementry/inter/high school all these kids saying " ZIPPY HO BRAH SO GOOD" And I kept telling them that shit is trash, its less than 40% beef and the rest is filler, tastes like they put fucking sugar in it, wat is this a school lunch or something? Shit I have no idea how that establishment grew into what it is today, I guess majority of people in hawaii got a poor taste for good food.

Also agree on the nappy's bakery, trash. My dad sucks at baking and he makes better cake with the safeway brand mix.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the chili


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

and to think I just bought 49 dollars worth of fundraiser tickets from my friend the other day, Oh Darn It!!! lol!! and I love their maple bars.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

one of my first jobs ever was at zippys as a cook


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> dennys zipppy that food is garbage , a costco turkey wrap will beat anything they offer....clowns gotta lotta nerve to have a bakery called napoleans bakery..junk.
> if ya think abt it im not suprised , a crummy diner with crummy ideas ..it fits. dont let it bother you tardis. if ya want i'll frame a ramp outta wood and have cooter jump the building in the general lee.
> 
> View attachment 1450116 cooter country jumpin a waffle house anti cannibi campaign..lol


 
HAHAHA Classic Brah! Lets do it, we'll give the Gerneral a lime green paint job and we'll paint a gaint  on roof and the # 13 on the doors


----------



## StickyfingahZ (Feb 19, 2011)

You mean " Jippy's"? Was too expensive for me, plus, nearest one was waipahu, I know they get one on in ewa now.


----------



## StickyfingahZ (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and to think I just bought 49 dollars worth of fundraiser tickets from my friend the other day, Oh Darn It!!! lol!! and I love their maple bars.



LOL, I was looking at your ticket and saw the logo, first thing I remembered was that laid back red dude,lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 19, 2011)

StickyfingahZ said:


> LOL, I was looking at your ticket and saw the logo, first thing I remembered was that laid back red dude,lol


 lol!!! looks like he took viagra ahahahhhahaha!! never noticed that one, haha!


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

glad you caught that Cooter !...i was laughing my pepperbellied ass off typin that shit ...when tardis goes OFF like that i do everything i can to calm him down ...lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

grass ...this is some funny shit too ..lol..right on man !


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I like the chili


You believe their implied message that marijuana smokers would make inferior chili to Zippys?


----------



## tardis (Feb 19, 2011)

StickyfingahZ said:


> LOL, I was looking at your ticket and saw the logo, first thing I remembered was that laid back red dude,lol


That is hillarious! Thanks for that! Seems Zippys have a hard position on medical marijuana patients, but a rather open door policy to hardcore male nudity.

Heh, I think that logo is a clue as to the secret ingredient in Zippys Chili.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> You believe their implied message that marijuana smokers would make inferior chili to Zippys?


No, it's just that when I'm soooo gone, I eat anything in the fridge. Sometimes there's zippys shit in there. But I'm trying to control my munchies and lose some pounds. I guess not being lazy would help too. 

Btw tardis, how was that anti weed rally on Kauai? I haven't seen any stories on the news about it.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> That is hillarious! Thanks for that! Seems Zippys have a hard position on medical marijuana patients, but a rather open door policy to hardcore male nudity.
> 
> Heh, I think that logo is a clue as to the secret ingredient in Zippys Chili.


Great, I've been eating dick chili all this time...


----------



## grassified (Feb 19, 2011)

StickyfingahZ said:


> LOL, I was looking at your ticket and saw the logo, first thing I remembered was that laid back red dude,lol



I wish I had one like that! straight, red and as big as my leg!

blahaha regardless of shitty food, I checked on my ripped girls the other day, and you wont beleive it, 3 sprouts came up outta one of the ripped girls bags(root cloning I suppose) they are little buggers but I reckon ill yield a good half O out of the 3 of em. I will certainly keep the roots of this one, its a self regenerating plant! I love it! Ill try n get sum pics up in here if I can get my lazy ass hiking.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> glad you caught that Cooter !...i was laughing my pepperbellied ass off typin that shit ...when tardis goes OFF like that i do everything i can to calm him down ...lol


Dude that was classic!


----------



## irie808 (Feb 20, 2011)

Orange kush at 3 weeks flower. Colas. Coming in nicely


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Orange kush at 3 weeks flower. Colas. Coming in nicely


Nice Work Brah! Looks like some tasty herb! I bet they smelll nice


----------



## ryno74 (Feb 21, 2011)

living in Hawaii is Great, I f you can grow weed outside it will be bomb, The only problem is that its always flowering, the longest day of the year is about 12-to 13 hours of light, the shortest day of the year is about 11-12 hours of light....so our awesom state is one big flower chamber. if you can supplement the daylight with some lightig to keep from flowering you can get some size on your plants before they start budding....I live on Maui in an apt, and Unfortunatley have no outdoor space o grow so its all indoors for me. However I had a sweet gig going with my bud. I would veg the girls in 5 gallon buckets of Sunshine mix 4 under a 600 mh and a 600 hps for 8 weeks using the FIM topping technique and plants were about 5 1/2 ft tall in bucket..hed come in is hippie VW and we would move them up to his place in Maui meadows...Kihei Side (leeward) no rain, all intense sun. after 8 weeks of flowering we had 8 ft. monsters (including about 16 inches of bucket height. with large and the absolute most crystaline kolas ever...I mean crystal on top of crystals.....now this can be done any time of year, because after living on maui for 25 years i figured out that no matter when you put a plant outside here, it flowers. there is slight variations in this but not enough for plants to grow outside here without starting to flower. I would suggest vegging indoors for a couple weeks or hpwever long u want, then move outside to flower...even using t5 flourescents for a couple hours after the sun goes down will keep them from flowring until u are ready. of course that means moving your plants into the garage everyday or wherever. the best way is to veg indoors then use our beauitful mauii sun to produce the killer kolas.

It is Hawaii, and the weed grown here is the best


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 22, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Orange kush at 3 weeks flower. Colas. Coming in nicely


 Is this indoors or outdoor grow?


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 23, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Is this indoors or outdoor grow?


This is a Hawaii Growers thread and we cover pretty much everything, and I mean everything. From indoors to outdoors. From Hydro to soil. The majority of growers who have grown for years in Hawaii are 85% outdoor growers. But because the majority tend to veg their gardens indoors, and flower outdoors. We are all over the place with topics here,and guess what it's pretty much normal for us. In short,...it ain't no big deal,right?


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 23, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Orange kush at 3 weeks flower. Colas. Coming in nicely


looking prime irie...!!! were u vegin outdoor then bring them in at night for some light then flowering outdoor?


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 23, 2011)

> *This is a Hawaii Growers thread and we cover pretty much everything, and I mean everything. From indoors to outdoors. From Hydro to soil. The majority of growers who have grown for years in Hawaii are 85% outdoor growers. But because the majority tend to veg their gardens indoors, and flower outdoors. We are all over the place with topics here,and guess what it's pretty much normal for us. In short,...it ain't no big deal,right? *


Haha I got what you mean man!!!! I thought I was the only one because usually people choose one or the other. I guess it is a Hawaii thing (our weather and area enable us more freedom). Planning on vegging indoors and flowering outdoors too, to save $. Hawaii rate is $0.2153- 3x more than mainland when I look online. DAMN so $$$ I just found out.

Still livin' with the fam' that's why so I don't want to spike the bill. I'll just tell them I stopped eating plate lunches and ZIppy's and started to cook at home to save $ and eat healthier.  400w MH! chee.

I be posting my stuff in the next few days, I'll let everyone know. Aueright!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> about 400+


Cooter, you think $400.00 is a lot. Checkout what Denver is charging for their "top shelve" strains. Shit, I remember the days of charging less for a pound on Maui! 

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2010/03/cannabis_caviar_1400-an-ounce.php


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Cooter, you think $400.00 is a lot. Checkout what Denver is charging for their "top shelve" strains. Shit, I remember the days of charging less for a pound on Maui!
> 
> http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2010/03/cannabis_caviar_1400-an-ounce.php


Yeah, they sell this stuff in CA, too, labeled HoneyBud, or something to that effect. Never had the shit, but it has to be meeeeennnntal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Cooter, you think $400.00 is a lot. Checkout what Denver is charging for their "top shelve" strains. Shit, I remember the days of charging less for a pound on Maui!
> 
> http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2010/03/cannabis_caviar_1400-an-ounce.php


Holy Shit! $1400 an oz. $49 a gram wow! Concentrated weed? I'll pass! I can archive the same affect with weed from my garden and edibles made from the trim of my plants. Hash oil infused weed? Yikes that must be like smoking a telephone pole, to each his own I suppose!


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 23, 2011)

$1400 an oz. is whack...i agree with cooter, sounds like you're smoking a telephone pole. Only can in the mainland....!!!!


----------



## watersrunning (Feb 23, 2011)

howzit, anyone in hawaii have success with those LED lights? i've seen some 180watt LED lights that New Age Agriculture said they were gonna get...looks good to use because im just planning to veg outdoor then indoor at night with the led...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> $1400 an oz. is whack...i agree with cooter, sounds like you're smoking a telephone pole. Only can in the mainland....!!!!


Yeah, def way too expensive... Tho I know tons of people in HI who would love to smoke the shtuff. Honestly, you might as well just smoke hash oil... Pretty easy to make ur own, and u can get upwards of 80% thc. I think mr west had a lot of talk about how to make it over on his thread, "the cheese, whole cheese, and nothing but..." not too long ago. Check it if ur interested.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 23, 2011)

Did someone say hash? This is about half of what I made today.....


----------



## irie808 (Feb 23, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Is this indoors or outdoor grow?


First indoor grow. Made a small box under a 40 long frontosa fish tank.


----------



## irie808 (Feb 23, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> looking prime irie...!!! were u vegin outdoor then bring them in at night for some light then flowering outdoor?


Nah. Made a box under my fish tank stand. I got 3 bubba kush, bag seed of medicina and a durban poison vegging now. Prob gonna flower one bubba and the durban indoor and the other bubbas and medi flower outside.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Did someone say hash? This is about half of what I made today.....


Ho Brah! dats a nice pile, how did you make it?


----------



## irie808 (Feb 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Did someone say hash? This is about half of what I made today.....


Siiiiiick. What kind of hash?


----------



## tardis (Feb 23, 2011)

Anytime I go over my limit of marijuana (tho not yet usable) during long dry then 2week to month long cure, I turn excess into hash in order to best comply and not waste. Its also known as condensed cannabis because it doesn't require all that weight. I also use it much more slowly than my cannabis because it is much stronger. Here in Hawaii condensed cannabis counts the same as cannabis weight.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 23, 2011)

Take a bag of ice, clean water, a small japanese wash machine, 1 lb of headband(frozen and ground up some), agitate and filter through bags...


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Holy Shit! $1400 an oz. $49 a gram wow! Concentrated weed? I'll pass! I can archive the same affect with weed from my garden and edibles made from the trim of my plants. Hash oil infused weed? Yikes that must be like smoking a telephone pole, to each his own I suppose!


I agree,..pass. Fuck I'm to old to be blowing bubbles & drooling on some street corner. But in the old days of Lahaina. We use to roll up joints of Elephant on papers soaked with Honey oil. Topped off with some old school Afghani Surfboard hash! Do you all remember the old opium sprayed black surfboard hash with stamp on it? Black shit use to expand way beyond belief in your lungs! I knew this cat from the Bay Area. He sold Honey Oil is tubes. The kind you'd find tooth paste in but way,way smaller. But he was the first person I ever saw who sold Hash oil from a tube. Most everyone back then sold it in small glass bottles. Oh, shit I'm starting to rant....


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 23, 2011)

Mostly headband with some lemon og kush....hehehe....


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pics Puna, how you like that hollands hope? Yeah, I was in spring break in florida and bought some oil off this jamaican guy and got the whole town stoned for a month..then we got this vaccum sealed bud in these clear cannisters....death


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice pics Puna, how you like that hollands hope? Yeah, I was in spring break in florida and bought some oil off this jamaican guy and got the whole town stoned for a month..then we got this vaccum sealed bud in these clear cannisters....death


looks like youre having a blast over there!? I wish I had a pound of Headband sitting around to fuck with..


----------



## legalizefreedom93 (Feb 24, 2011)

I grow out on the west side too my braddah hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I agree,..pass. Fuck I'm to old to be blowing bubbles & drooling on some street corner. But in the old days of Lahaina. We use to roll up joints of Elephant on papers soaked with Honey oil. Topped off with some old school Afghani Surfboard hash! Do you all remember the old opium sprayed black surfboard hash with stamp on it? Black shit use to expand way beyond belief in your lungs! I knew this cat from the Bay Area. He sold Honey Oil is tubes. The kind you'd find tooth paste in but way,way smaller. But he was the first person I ever saw who sold Hash oil from a tube. Most everyone back then sold it in small glass bottles. Oh, shit I'm starting to rant....


HAHAHA blowing bubbles and drooling classic! I missed out on the opium sprayed surf board wax must have been before my time but I wish I could get my hands on somelol


----------



## stoneyburd (Feb 24, 2011)

tardis said:


> I know, i'm quite angry when I see open messages of hate and persecution in the name of goodness. Especially something as unethical as that as it encourages people like you and me to be rejected for jobs because of doing something which benefits debilitating conditions. They are portraying that I would not be able to do a food service job adequately enough to be hired simply because I medicate so I can eat properly, yet the food they serve causes heart attacks and kills people. You have to stop trends of hate and persecution early in society using the law to keep your children and my children in a country with everyone on equal footing.
> 
> BUT GOOD NEWS! Here is links to upcoming laws which will most likely pass, and with Gov Lingle gone and a pro medicine Gov Abercrombie in office! This is a good age to heal from rolling a bad hand on health (which happens to every kind of person in our society). Anyway, i'll try to be less grumpy, here is the good news:
> 
> ...


Good info there tardis. however, after looking around on the hawaii state legislature website at the other bills im confused! This one in particular...

HB923 would make three licenses, one for growers, one for compassion centers, and one for edibles makers, and goes into effect 8/7/2012.

Then I look at SB1458 which is the same as HB923, BUT goes into effect 7/1/2050.

What does this mean? anybody know? 

here are the two bills:

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=923

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1458


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey how's it 808 growers. I was wondering what the majority use MH or HPS for growing pakololo in HAWAII (got to follow my brothas of the islands for unity =] ). It came with both bulbs Chee.

Mahalos everyone pics coming soon.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 24, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Hey how's it 808 growers. I was wondering what the majority use MH or HPS for growing pakololo in HAWAII (got to follow my brothas of the islands for unity =] ). It came with both bulbs Chee.
> 
> Mahalos everyone pics coming soon.


Use the MH for the veg stage, then flower with the hps. Although you could save some $ on your electric bill and just veg with cfls/t8/t12.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 25, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Hey how's it 808 growers. I was wondering what the majority use MH or HPS for growing pakololo in HAWAII (got to follow my brothas of the islands for unity =] ). It came with both bulbs Chee.
> 
> Mahalos everyone pics coming soon.


what are you growing in,closet,tent ,bedroom? What wattage is your ballast & bulbs?


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 25, 2011)

stoneyburd said:


> Good info there tardis. however, after looking around on the hawaii state legislature website at the other bills im confused! This one in particular...
> 
> HB923 would make three licenses, one for growers, one for compassion centers, and one for edibles makers, and goes into effect 8/7/2012.
> 
> ...


I got a real problem with SB 923. Why the fuck the need for three separate licenses? Just more Gov. BS to charge more money


----------



## grassified (Feb 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I got a real problem with SB 923. Why the fuck the need for three separate licenses? Just more Gov. BS to charge more money



of course puna, did you expect anything else? its hawaii for gods sake, forget spending on stuff u want or even saving, in HI u gotta spend all your $$ on cost of living and BS taxes.

oh yeah and KK/drGT, those damn termites hit me now... youd think theyd eat all the TREES around here rather than my stems -_- maybe i should get one of those lil termite killer spikes.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 25, 2011)

grassified said:


> of course puna, did you expect anything else? its hawaii for gods sake, forget spending on stuff u want or even saving, in HI u gotta spend all your $$ on cost of living and BS taxes.
> 
> oh yeah and KK/drGT, those damn termites hit me now... youd think theyd eat all the TREES around here rather than my stems -_- maybe i should get one of those lil termite killer spikes.


sorry to hear about the bad luck Grassified! What strain are those buggars chomping on? Prepare your ground accordingly. If you are doing a guerilla grow. Find your location. Go there one month before planting, treat the earth to some holiday herbs. You know the stuff mom throws in a Pumpkin Pie(dry stuff) ,clove,ginger, all spice. Throw that down with some commercial shit, like the stuff to dust tomatoes. With the months time ground is pretty much cleared of the majority of nasty pest. To get rid of them 100% is just plan wishful thinking. But keep up the good fiight my friend. Your girls will love you for it.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 25, 2011)

I awoke this morning knowing that I'm about one week out from harvesting some of my 'Super Lemon Haze'. But upon close examination I realized an old french friend had returned, " Monsieur Powdery Mildew'[email protected]#? Because I have a set of aging eyes, this shit crept up on me yet once again. It was my general laziness that brought it on. Had I stayed religious with my weekly "Sulfar Burns", and daily treatment with "Milstop" I wouldn't be posting this!

Let me explain pics

1.) One is a lemon skunk kola from outdoors
2.) MK-Ultra genetic freaK. HOW many of you get you girls flowering right outta the seed shell?
3.) two outdoor MK-ultra X Cheese 
4.) possible new property looking at for growing purposes. It's near volcano villlage. quarter acre $4900.00.
5.) Super Lemon Haze Kola cut this morning


----------



## tardis (Feb 25, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Hey how's it 808 growers. I was wondering what the majority use MH or HPS for growing pakololo in HAWAII (got to follow my brothas of the islands for unity =] ). It came with both bulbs Chee.
> 
> Mahalos everyone pics coming soon.


Make sure it doesn't get to hot!


----------



## tardis (Feb 25, 2011)

Man that storm we had with all that non stop bright lightning in the middle of the night made me wonder if that messes up my flowering 3 girls and may turn them to hermie.. Ever seen lightning storms cause hermie.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 25, 2011)

shit,got pics wrong! Turtles are from my favorite beach in Hilo. On any given day these buggars come right up to you! Plus I said these turtles was the 'Super Lemon Haze' kola I cut this morning.

okay, here is the pic of my 'Super Lemon Haze'kola. some other Big Island photos too. Hope you folks enjoy. I live less than 30 minutes from Volcano!

FUCK I LOVE THE BIG ISLAND!! B.I. is NO KA OI!!!!


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice! That cola looks ono for sure. i cant wait to checkout the big island. Lived most of my life on oahu, now living on the mainland for college, but im thinkin about movin that way.


----------



## rollin in grass (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there a such thing as hawaiian landraces in hawaiia


----------



## tardis (Feb 25, 2011)

rollin in grass said:


> Is there a such thing as hawaiian landraces in hawaiia


No, Hawaii is one of the only places on earth where marijuana didn't survive the travel of human kind. Marijuana did not reach Hawaii until the 1900s. Although it is such a perfect place for it to grow, and if made legal Hawaii could produce all the nations marijuana needs the way they used to do pineapples and sugarcane.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> shit,got pics wrong! Turtles are from my favorite beach in Hilo. On any given day these buggars come right up to you! Plus I said these turtles was the 'Super Lemon Haze' kola I cut this morning.
> 
> okay, here is the pic of my 'Super Lemon Haze'kola. some other Big Island photos too. Hope you folks enjoy. I live less than 30 minutes from Volcano!
> 
> FUCK I LOVE THE BIG ISLAND!! B.I. is NO KA OI!!!!




I wish Diamond Head was still a volcano lol. I live 10 minutes away from it.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Hawaii growers let me know what you guy think on my first grow!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/411851-master-kush-somango-euforia-fem.html

Shoots!!!!


----------



## hup234 (Feb 25, 2011)

hey guys,kind of a noob question but when would you start from seed outside to catch the long season w/out going straight to flower,thanks...


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now man dry season comming soon so go now brahda. 
I planting them now too
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/411851-master-kush-somango-euforia-fem.html


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 25, 2011)

The plants are enjoying a wonderful life ...


----------



## grassified (Feb 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> sorry to hear about the bad luck Grassified! What strain are those buggars chomping on? Prepare your ground accordingly. If you are doing a guerilla grow. Find your location. Go there one month before planting, treat the earth to some holiday herbs. You know the stuff mom throws in a Pumpkin Pie(dry stuff) ,clove,ginger, all spice. Throw that down with some commercial shit, like the stuff to dust tomatoes. With the months time ground is pretty much cleared of the majority of nasty pest. To get rid of them 100% is just plan wishful thinking. But keep up the good fiight my friend. Your girls will love you for it.



Strain is unknown, either KC33/danky doodle/sannies seeds killing fields (the story of the plants, i posted a few pages back, was all of my bags got ripped by cops, then i come back 3 weeks later, and 3 sprouts coming outta one of the ripped girls bags from root cloning.) I am thinking its killing fields from the smell though. They are sad looking plants! its strange, they only got 3 leafs per leaf instead of the usual 4 or 5 +. One of them already dead from the termites, I hope they perk up under the forgiving warm hawaiian sun, 

ill take sum pics of the 3 leafed plants

and I like your idea with the cloves n whatnot, but now that isn't an option, gotta kill em with chemicals. Gonna get some of those termite spikes, kk could probably use some too!

guerrilla growing sucks so much, besies all the worry of the risk your taking, you come back to dead/ripped plants so much of the time  buts its soo worth it for those few successful harvests you get.


and nice property, 1/4 acre for 5k? not bad at all! I got 8k in the bank, was seriously considering getting some land on the big island, where do you find your listings?


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mugshots...Its hard but someone has to do the dirty deed and chopum down...badgirl badgirl


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2011)

grassified said:


> Strain is unknown, either KC33/danky doodle/sannies seeds killing fields (the story of the plants, i posted a few pages back, was all of my bags got ripped by cops, then i come back 3 weeks later, and 3 sprouts coming outta one of the ripped girls bags from root cloning.) I am thinking its killing fields from the smell though. They are sad looking plants! its strange, they only got 3 leafs per leaf instead of the usual 4 or 5 +. One of them already dead from the termites, I hope they perk up under the forgiving warm hawaiian sun,
> 
> ill take sum pics of the 3 leafed plants
> 
> ...


there is a subdivision way outside of Hilo on the way to Volcano Village. It's called 'Eden Roc', and I believe right now you can get an entire acre for as low as 8 or 9 grand. It's a perfect place for growing as long as you tell know one your business. I say almost perfect because cops hardly come around there. But you just go and google "Big Island real estate",then go and punch in "Puna" as the area you wanna search in. It's a nice place to be,and it will be especially nice once Cannabis laws get changed.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 26, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> there is a subdivision way outside of Hilo on the way to Volcano Village. It's called 'Eden Roc', and I believe right now you can get an entire acre for as low as 8 or 9 grand. It's a perfect place for growing as long as you tell know one your business. I say almost perfect because cops hardly come around there. But you just go and google "Big Island real estate",then go and punch in "Puna" as the area you wanna search in. It's a nice place to be,and it will be especially nice once Cannabis laws get changed.


Yeah, Puna, that's the spot... or any of those 1 acre lots throughout Black Sands or Orchid Land or or or. . . Get 'em while their hot! And before Oprah's fat ass comes in and buys all that shit up, further pushing the diaspora forward. Didn't she buy a shitload of land out there somewhere?


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, Puna, that's the spot... or any of those 1 acre lots throughout Black Sands or Orchid Land or or or. . . Get 'em while their hot! And before Oprah's fat ass comes in and buys all that shit up, further pushing the diaspora forward. Didn't she buy a shitload of land out there somewhere?


We get plenty fat asses here. But not a whole lot of celebrity fat asses. So you got the fat ass part ,right. Just the wrong fat ass though. Our Hollyweed celebrity transplant here is none other than Roseann Barr! In defense of her. She lives in Honokaa ,and has aMac Nut Farm. She is to be commended too in my opinion. She bought one of those mobile dental trailers for her community . It's fully equipped, and she picks up the tab for the residents of Honokaa that need dental work but can't afford it. I wonder if I could weasel in on some free "grill work"too? Also Vijay Singh lives here too. Do you guys remember Jason Scott Lee? He played Bruce Lee in biography movie on Bruce Lee. Did Jungle Book Story. Anyway he lives here too. But Jason lives off the grid. Basically off the land 100% too. Check it out:
http://www.livingpono.com 

I knew this cat before he moved to Big Island. He was from Kaneohe, or Kailua originally. His girlfriend and him would come down to Waikiki once or twice a week to go surfing in canoes or Queens. That's how we became buddies. So it was cool running into him a Down to Earth in Hilo a few weeks back.
Anyway,from my prospective. The Big Island is the place to invest right now. My acre of land when I purchased it was roughly around 70K. Today, be lucky to get $30K for that same acre. That's why now is the time to buy. Here you can pull a Jethro Bodine move. By that I mean buy a piece of land,and throw a tent or bus on it until you can afford to start building your dream house. Try and throw up a tent or an old tour bus on a piece of undeveloped land on Oahu an see what happens?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> We get plenty fat asses here. But not a whole lot of celebrity fat asses. So you got the fat ass part ,right. Just the wrong fat ass though.Here you can pull a Jethro Bodine move. By that I mean buy a piece of land,and throw a tent or bus on it until you can afford to start building your dream house. Try and throw up a tent or an old tour bus on a piece of undeveloped land on Oahu an see what happens?


Oh yeah, in Oahu they'll come and arrest you for having a tent. Then they throw all your belongings in the trash, and make your life worse than it's obviously become. It's so bad what's happened to the market over there, where local families are being hung out to dry, and WalMart is paving over sacred lands left and right. No. Respect. 

Oprah must live in Mauifornia... For some reason I thought she'd bought a large parcel on the BI, too. That's cool about Roseanne Barr, tho. Good for her that she's helping the community so much. There needs to be more people like her-- tho never thought I'd say it. Another semi celeb who died not too far back was writer Graham Hancock. A really good writer who lived off the land, and had plenny respect for the aina. I think he was in Puna, too, judging by the pictures of his old pad. That guy grew some gnarly DMT shtick... if you're into that sorta thing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh yeah, in Oahu they'll come and arrest you for having a tent. Then they throw all your belongings in the trash, and make your life worse than it's obviously become. It's so bad what's happened to the market over there, where local families are being hung out to dry, and WalMart is paving over sacred lands left and right. No. Respect.
> 
> Oprah must live in Mauifornia... For some reason I thought she'd bought a large parcel on the BI, too. That's cool about Roseanne Barr, tho. Good for her that she's helping the community so much. There needs to be more people like her-- tho never thought I'd say it. Another semi celeb who died not too far back was writer Graham Hancock. A really good writer who lived off the land, and had plenny respect for the aina. I think he was in Puna, too, judging by the pictures of his old pad. That guy grew some gnarly DMT shtick... if you're into that sorta thing.


 graham hancock died? damn, I didn't know that. loved his writings. one of my favorite books is penned by hancock, "fingerprints of the gods"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh yeah, in Oahu they'll come and arrest you for having a tent. Then they throw all your belongings in the trash, and make your life worse than it's obviously become. It's so bad what's happened to the market over there, where local families are being hung out to dry, and WalMart is paving over sacred lands left and right. No. Respect.
> 
> Oprah must live in Mauifornia... For some reason I thought she'd bought a large parcel on the BI, too. That's cool about Roseanne Barr, tho. Good for her that she's helping the community so much. There needs to be more people like her-- tho never thought I'd say it. Another semi celeb who died not too far back was writer Graham Hancock. A really good writer who lived off the land, and had plenny respect for the aina. I think he was in Puna, too, judging by the pictures of his old pad. That guy grew some gnarly DMT shtick... if you're into that sorta thing.


 you sure graham hancock dead dude? according to google, he still alive


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you sure graham hancock dead dude? according to google, he still alive


You're right, he's still alive. It was Terrance McKenna. I've gotta ask my wife the deets about it tho... we were watching a movie filmed at his house, and it was straight up Puna style, and I'm pretty sure it was BI, too. This isn't over yet... I musta been stoned lol


----------



## irie808 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone hawaii growers heard anything about using rice water for the girls. I heard 2 ppl on oahu tell me about it...and a friend that goes to UH Hilo. Just curious is anyone else heard aboout it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2011)

ya I hear about it


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I hear about it


bj penn got owned last night.... shame


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> bj penn got owned last night.... shame


what fight were you watching?? he didn't get owned. he lost the third round. he controlled the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Anyone hawaii growers heard anything about using rice water for the girls. I heard 2 ppl on oahu tell me about it...and a friend that goes to UH Hilo. Just curious is anyone else heard aboout it





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I hear about it


 the runoff from the rice water has nutrients in them.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what fight were you watching?? he didn't get owned. he lost the third round. he controlled the first 2 rounds.


bj got fucked up raw the last round.... for a guy who hardly ever gets cut his face was banged up.. jon fitch was just way too big for penn... even with being a vegan and shit lol... it looked like 2 weight classes seperatted the 2... and i hate bisping bitch ass... if it wasnt for that bogus knee jorge was gonna ko that mark.. shit he almost did after he ate that big ileagle knee.. lol he acts all hard and shit.. put him in there with spider silva and see whats good


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 27, 2011)

Bj shoulda banged fitch on the feet more. He would have gotten the sub for sure. He had a good gameplan though.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Bj shoulda banged fitch on the feet more. He would have gotten the sub for sure. He had a good gameplan though.


i was surprised that bj was able to take fitch down a few times.... but that last round was real real ugly.. if that was a belt fight bj was gonna get bvanged out some more by boreing ass fitch


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 27, 2011)

More hashish.....dat honey oil will put the brakes on your shit....


----------



## irie808 (Feb 27, 2011)

All right doc. Thanks. Ill add that into my other organic teas


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 27, 2011)

coconut water is great too....


----------



## irie808 (Feb 27, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> coconut water is great too....


Does it add a sweeter taste? Also can I use it during flushing..or should I jus stick with the water?


----------



## hup234 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> You're right, he's still alive. It was Terrance McKenna. I've gotta ask my wife the deets about it tho... we were watching a movie filmed at his house, and it was straight up Puna style, and I'm pretty sure it was BI, too. This isn't over yet... I musta been stoned lol


 
terrance mckenna grew a psy garden not far from me,every drug you can think of,one day he crashed his bike in my yard and fell about 10' down the gully on his head,choppers had to fly him out...he was diag w/brain tumor,died 1 year later


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 28, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i was surprised that bj was able to take fitch down a few times.... but that last round was real real ugly.. if that was a belt fight bj was gonna get bvanged out some more by boreing ass fitch


take the draw and run! BJ's fight plan was awesome. Had BJ done his tactics of late(stand & bang),Fitch would have done his famous smoothering act. BJ's fight plan was what got him his draw in my opinion. Unfortunately BJ's old nemesis once again came in his fight last night. Conditioning in my opinion was his undoing. Going into the third rd. he was already zapped of all his energy. Between Fitch leaning on him, and his several attempts and takedowns of Fitch in first two rounds drained him. Looking at BJ's face being tatooed on the ground by Fitch in rd. 3 reminded me of the Penn vs Hughes II. Oh by the way. I believe the sucess of the first two rds was directly related to having Matt Hughes come out to hilo and train with BJ on his wrestling up against the cage!

Even though he's 32. BJ is still talented than most. But todays MMA and especially in the UFC. It's constantly evolving,and if you're not too. Well then youre left out! Well BJ enjoyed years of sucess in the UFC off his pure talent alone. But those days are quickly falling behind as he gets older, and the rest of UFC is evolving. BJ's first two rds. was a sign of change! By bringing in Matt Hughes, BJ looked at his fight differently. First rd two legged takedown was right outta hughes playbook . That was a start. But if BJ plans to return to days of glory. He must do one more major overhaul once again to his camp. BJ Penn suffers from what is known as Mike Tyson Snydrome. Meaning your camp is full of "yes men". Not one soul has the balls to say no to the dude. What good is that? BJ's camp should be conducte on mainland not in Hilo. Hey, just my 2 cents,..


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

hup234 said:


> terrance mckenna grew a psy garden not far from me,every drug you can think of,one day he crashed his bike in my yard and fell about 10' down the gully on his head,choppers had to fly him out...he was diag w/brain tumor,died 1 year later


Yes, exactly. He lived in a virtual drug lab, and was all about DMT and the craziest of the crazy hallucinogens. He also had some really interesting views on the world in General. So that was south side BI, then, Hup?


----------



## Kruise (Feb 28, 2011)

If i want my plants to grow in long season when would be a good time to plant the seeds? And i am new to growing, what is the minimum height in long season does anyone know? 
Aloha,
KR.


----------



## tardis (Feb 28, 2011)

hup234 said:


> terrance mckenna grew a psy garden not far from me,every drug you can think of,one day he crashed his bike in my yard and fell about 10' down the gully on his head,choppers had to fly him out...he was diag w/brain tumor,died 1 year later


Wow, lets use the marijuana logic here that politicians and police speaking about marijuana use all the time. 10' Falls cause deadly brain tumors!!!


----------



## tardis (Feb 28, 2011)

Kruise said:


> If i want my plants to grow in long season when would be a good time to plant the seeds? And i am new to growing, what is the minimum height in long season does anyone know?
> Aloha,
> KR.


Long season doesn't work for anything but a few sativa varieties. In hawaii since the most sun we goin get is 13.2 hours In the end of June (flowering for 90% of strains is 14hours or less) you don't get a long season. For long season I suggest vegging indoors as long as you like then put outside to flower when the bugga stay bully.


----------



## hup234 (Mar 1, 2011)

tardis said:


> Wow, lets use the marijuana logic here that politicians and police speaking about marijuana use all the time. 10' Falls cause deadly brain tumors!!!


 
no,the brain tumor caused him to pass out alot,he just happened to be going by my house at the time,the garden he grew for someone else on kawaihae rd.ainakea subdevision,it's been bought and sold several times it probably overgrown now...although i'll bet a few goodies are still popping up.nothing against terrance the guy was a pioneer...


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 1, 2011)

hup234 said:


> no,the brain tumor caused him to pass out alot,he just happened to be going by my house at the time,the garden he grew for someone else on kawaihae rd.ainakea subdevision,it's been bought and sold several times it probably overgrown now...although i'll bet a few goodies are still popping up.nothing against terrance the guy was a pioneer...


think tardis was sayin that this would be a perfect opportunity for the marijuana haters to use the accident info and twist it into..the ol fucker was stoned when he wrecked his scooter...kinda deal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2011)

hup234 said:


> no,the brain tumor caused him to pass out alot,he just happened to be going by my house at the time,the garden he grew for someone else on kawaihae rd.ainakea subdevision,it's been bought and sold several times it probably overgrown now...although i'll bet a few goodies are still popping up.nothing against terrance the guy was a pioneer...


Ohhh man, guaranteed there's still some ayahuasca vine creeping around that place. . . hell, I know quite a few people who have it growing on their land around that area... the thing grows just like a weed, lol. If you wanna go to outerspace, ayahuasca brew will take you there.


----------



## tardis (Mar 1, 2011)

Police on Kauai are fighting to stop disabled people from having access to Medicine which works better than anything available by doctors. Their public argument has been that they are trying to protect children. But there is a bigger issue that should be looked at first. 

Police have a much higher Domestic Violence rate, 24% according to this study. Regardless of the excuses why, domestic abuse not only harms children, it harms society as those children living in abusive lives grow up to cause abuse. Since alcohol seems to be related in over 90% of the situations, it seems a better way to stop harm to our children, and what we should focus on first, is to make it ILLEGAL in hawaii for any police officer to have any alchohol, beer, wine, hards, even of duty. THey have already said that what someone does when they arn't at work DOES matter, so they can't argue as long as they are off duty, since thats when the most harm comes to children. If the politicians really want to protect kids like they say, they should have immediate federal imprisonment for any officer who ever handles alchohol. Here are the links that prove a police officer with a beer does more harm to children and society then disabled people with marijuana.

http://www.womenandpolicing.org/violenceFS.asp
http://alcolim.com/Alcohol-Treatment-News/19387924_Police-identify-link-between-alcohol-and-domestic-violence.html

Do I really think they should not have the right to a beer? No. Neither do I think someone with severe pain should be forced to go on oxycotton and have their kidneys shut down. Alcohol has caused more harm to teens then marijuana possibly could, with many deaths (no teen who ever did only marijuana and stayed away from alcohol ever died from it, not even in car accident statitstics). SO, to quote the bible, Mathew 7.5 "Hypocrite! First get rid of the log in your own eye; then you will see well enough to deal with the speck in your friend's eye." 

If you want to punish MMJ patients, do so after you punish alcohol drinkers in the police department, it just makes more sense for society

(that being said the majority of police officers are in fact good people who work hard for our community. Good police officers should be hailed as heroes of our society, however corrupt police are more damaging to innocent people than even terrorists, and should be treated as such.)


----------



## tardis (Mar 1, 2011)

It is Logical, and a statistical FACT that making it a crime for off duty officers to ever drink alcohol will protect children FAR MORE than if all marijuana was removed from Hawaii forever. I'm just saying, the facts don't lie. All it would take is one federal petition from our angered marijuana smoking residents, and it could be law too. 

But that would also mean months of advertising showing the facts of domestic violence and police and alcohol, going into great detail of every event that happend so the public had all the facts..... tit for tat. Of course I wouldn't support it, because the good cops deserve a beer after a long day, just as someone in pain deserves a painkiller that doesn't cause addiction, kidney shutdown, or negative side effects, something that the Medical Drug Industry JUST CAN'T OFFER PEOPLE!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's how I see it. Marijuana is illegal right now, and for the most part society as a whole functions normally. If I have no weed, I'll go out and get it from someone. No harm, no foul. World keeps on spinning. 

On the flip side, imagine if alcohol and tobacco were illegal. Alcohol was illegal before and the violence/murders that took place were horrible. Gangsters killing each other/ civillians for control of the black market. Here in Hawaii, there are many pakalolo dealers and I don't see people being killed for control of the pakalolo market. That to me, says that if legal life would go on. No increase in violence, children would still be fine. Police just get too much money from putting people in jail.


----------



## tardis (Mar 1, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Here's how I see it. Marijuana is illegal right now, and for the most part society as a whole functions normally. If I have no weed, I'll go out and get it from someone. No harm, no foul. World keeps on spinning.


YOu left out that you go to get weed, police are staking out your dealer. you leave. Cop pulls you over, thinks you look violent and decides to taser you. YOu fall to the ground writhing in pain then he yanks your arm spraining your elbow while he cuffs you, you go to jail, lose your job, your wife, access to your kids. Then you go to a holding cell for your trial, where the lack of room causes them to put in a cellmate who hates your race. Although he seems fine to the guards the moment they leave he sneaks that shiv that was in his ass out and stabs you in the heart. You die slowly in a pool of blood. 

A real horrible possibility thanks to a corporate bigotry against pot smokers.....


excessive? Yes. But a lot more likely with pot illegal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol! That's pretty extreme


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 1, 2011)

tardis said:


> YOu left out that you go to get weed, police are staking out your dealer. you leave. Cop pulls you over, thinks you look violent and decides to taser you. YOu fall to the ground writhing in pain then he yanks your arm spraining your elbow while he cuffs you, you go to jail, lose your job, your wife, access to your kids. Then you go to a holding cell for your trial, where the lack of room causes them to put in a cellmate who hates your race. Although he seems fine to the guards the moment they leave he sneaks that shiv that was in his ass out and stabs you in the heart. You die slowly in a pool of blood.
> 
> A real horrible possibility thanks to a corporate bigotry against pot smokers.....
> 
> ...


 That made my day. Look, I know that is a possibility (a small one) but I was trying to make an argument for legalization. Anyone who wants ganja knows where and how to get it, even with it being illegal. And everyone keeps doing their thing. Cannabis is not the cause of society's problems. So....if cannabis were legal, I can only see positive outcomes. Medical patients will be allowed to grow their meds, try new strains from dispensaries, buy seeds, clones, etc. People who want to smoke recreationally will have a reliable way to get weed, and they won't have to worry about cops.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't get what people are so afraid of. Anti drug people are always up in arms about how using drugs is a way to escape reality. No shit. If I work day in and day out, why can't I smoke to relax or to "escape" normal life? People drink and get fucked up. But that's ok. People smoke cigs, which WILL kill you if you do it long enough. But that's ok. Hell, I can pop 10 Xanax and OD. But that's ok. 

We all lead different lives. Some people hunt, some people race. Some people surf, some people go to church. Different strokes for different folks. The sooner the masses realize this, the sooner marijuana will be legal. 

BTW, not knocking drinking or smoking or pill popping if that's your thing. Just examples.


----------



## hup234 (Mar 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> think tardis was sayin that this would be a perfect opportunity for the marijuana haters to use the accident info and twist it into..the ol fucker was stoned when he wrecked his scooter...kinda deal.


 
I didn't know who terrence mckenna was at the time of the accident.about a week later I'm listening to art bell bell on the radio and he's the one telling the whole story,i guess tm w/on art's show alot after that i looked him up and read one of his books on dmt the guy is a trip...worth reading...almost ,almost wanted to try dmt but i can't hardly handle the ssh i grow now...


----------



## carlyn (Mar 2, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I don't get what people are so afraid of. Anti drug people are always up in arms about how using drugs is a way to escape reality. No shit. If I work day in and day out, why can't I smoke to relax or to "escape" normal life? People drink and get fucked up. But that's ok. People smoke cigs, which WILL kill you if you do it long enough. But that's ok. Hell, I can pop 10 Xanax and OD. But that's ok.
> 
> We all lead different lives. Some people hunt, some people race. Some people surf, some people go to church. Different strokes for different folks. The sooner the masses realize this, the sooner marijuana will be legal.
> 
> BTW, not knocking drinking or smoking or pill popping if that's your thing. Just examples.


My husband likes to stay glued to video games..He really has no safe alternatives being Military and all. I after a long day of cooking, cleaning prefer to smoke. He tells me that it will never be legal until the government decides that it's fine. That states can decide all they want, but ultimately it's up to the government.


----------



## hup234 (Mar 3, 2011)

come on over you can smoke all you want no judgements...


----------



## Kruise (Mar 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> Long season doesn't work for anything but a few sativa varieties. In hawaii since the most sun we goin get is 13.2 hours In the end of June (flowering for 90% of strains is 14hours or less) you don't get a long season. For long season I suggest vegging indoors as long as you like then put outside to flower when the bugga stay bully.


Aloha Iren,
Jah Bless.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2011)

hup234 said:


> I didn't know who terrence mckenna was at the time of the accident.about a week later I'm listening to art bell bell on the radio and he's the one telling the whole story,i guess tm w/on art's show alot after that i looked him up and read one of his books on dmt the guy is a trip...worth reading...almost ,almost wanted to try dmt but i can't hardly handle the ssh i grow now...


DMT is nuts! You should check out The Spirit Molecule by Dr Rick Straussman (check last name spelling). The first 50% of the book is dry scientific method explanation, but the second half--- oh, my gosh... amazing. The stories people bring back from their trips are unreal. I agree, tho... scary shit!



carlyn said:


> My husband likes to stay glued to video games..He really has no safe alternatives being Military and all. I after a long day of cooking, cleaning prefer to smoke. He tells me that it will never be legal until the government decides that it's fine. That states can decide all they want, but ultimately it's up to the government.


Marijuana will be legal once the PEOPLE decide it should be legal. There's not enough support for it, given the excessive amount of propaganda that's pitched to the entire country, and all. Many folks think it's just the anti drug people who are trying to keep it illegal-- it's not. Look at big lumber companies, and you'll find they support anti marijuana campaigns in a major way. Why? Because they'd have some serious competition on their hands if hemp were legalized. But most people don't know that, and in the middle of this god forsaken country, people listen to the asinine stories that are used to 'keep kids off drugs.' The change is up to us... we just don't realize it, and THINK that it lies in the hands of the government. WE are the government. The people lead! I heard a quote yesterday that summed it up perfectly in a nut shell: Everybody is having an American revolution, and America is late to the party. 

Make your voices heard. Don't stand down for your rights. And let's overgrow the government.


----------



## tardis (Mar 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> DMT is nuts! You should check out The Spirit Molecule by Dr Rick Straussman (check last name spelling). The first 50% of the book is dry scientific method explanation, but the second half--- oh, my gosh... amazing. The stories people bring back from their trips are unreal. I agree, tho... scary shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know that being anti-marijuana causes people to become child molesting terrorists? Its true, so the next time you hear some sick funk say he's anti-marijuana you know he's a child molester and a terrorist. Yeah those studies in Europe prove it... (sorry, I like treating them like they treat us with the same logic and scare tactics)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's some of my Papaya starting week six


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

Silver Haze starting to fatten up (week eight)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

AK48 just put out to flower


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 3, 2011)

lookin good general , i need to hire you as a photographer ...with your shutterbug skills and my growing ability we can make some killa screensavers...lol
seriously wheres your real grow ? lmao...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL right on man! i took those pic's from my andriod phone  (8 mega pixels)


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice Coot Man-Who's the breeder of the Silver Haze?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 3, 2011)

............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> ............


solid bu!! what strain is that?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice Coot Man-Who's the breeder of the Silver Haze?


Hey Surf, the breeder is Sensi Seeds (genetics NL X Haze). I was given the seeds by a friend in California. I probably would have never bought this strain on my own mainly because nobody really grows it any more. Nirvana has something similar called Sterling Haze (NL#5 x Haze). I really like the Silver Haze its supper sturdy and uniform, I had some plants that got burnt up from this pesticide called EcoSmart, and the Silver Haze didnt even flinch at the EcoSmart just a few little burns vs. the rest of the plants that got there ass whooped by it..lolIve cloned the Silver Haze and plant to keep it going. Im hoping that it will finish at the months end.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

Ho Brah you're not even fucking around overthere! nice veg station.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Surf, the breeder is Sensi Seeds (genetics NL X Haze). I was given the seeds by a friend in California. I probably would have never bought this strain on my own mainly because nobody really grows it any more. Nirvana has something similar called Sterling Haze (NL#5 x Haze). I really like the Silver Haze its supper sturdy and uniform, I had some plants that got burnt up from this pesticide called EcoSmart, and the Silver Haze didn&#8217;t even flinch at the EcoSmart just a few little burns vs. the rest of the plants that got there ass whooped by it..lol&#8230;I&#8217;ve cloned the Silver Haze and plant to keep it going. I&#8217;m hoping that it will finish at the month&#8217;s end.


Yeah, thats a legendary strain from Sensi! Hopefully it's from the older stock, I'll be real interested to see a smoke report on this! Good thing ya got cuts.. I've got the real NL5 x Hz right now about ready for harvest....so stoked.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 3, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> solid bu!! what strain is that?


Hey Doc- How ya feeling? Get all sorts of shit...the closest tray is all Mr Nice, the far tray is Cali Connects, get Sannie underneath and Reserva Privada to the left where ya can't see and Barneys where ya can't see to the left......meds in the making....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Brah you're not even fucking around overthere! nice veg station.


Thanks Coot, for the love not the money....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2011)

rajah dat! I plan to harvest the SH with a fair amount of amber trichs ( bed time meds...lol). i'll kep you posted on the smoke report. It would be nice to compare your NL5x Haze with my SH. I've read smoke reports on the NL5x Haze and its sounds really couch locky...hahaha


----------



## grassified (Mar 4, 2011)

tardis said:


> Did you know that being anti-marijuana causes people to become child molesting terrorists? Its true, so the next time you hear some sick funk say he's anti-marijuana you know he's a child molester and a terrorist. Yeah those studies in Europe prove it... (sorry, I like treating them like they treat us with the same logic and scare tactics)


hahah tardis u crack me up, fight fire with fire, and then a little water to go along with it!

@surfd: can I have some???!?! sick setup! My dream veg station! they all look so healthy and happy! under t5's or wat?\

@cooter, that papaya looks delicious, sry of I missed this, but are they indoors or outdoors? I am presuming indoors but I could be wrong.





I figured this thread needs some comic relief so ill post pics of my sad/funny plants if they are even still alive 0_0


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 4, 2011)

workin on a mother plant


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

grassified said:


> @cooter, that papaya looks delicious, sry of I missed this, but are they indoors or outdoors? I am presuming indoors but I could be wrong.]
> 
> Hey Grass, the papaya was veg'd indoors and they are flowering outside.....I was up at 2am brining those plants last night, fuck&#8217;en rain was nutz over here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> workin on a mother plant


Nice brah, you should a lot of keiki's from that bugga


----------



## jusdnx808 (Mar 4, 2011)

wussup hawaiians...new just starting out...germing some regular seeds for starters...wondering if any of you have used led lights...how worked out for u? would make my indoor setup way easy...shoots


----------



## tardis (Mar 5, 2011)

http://hawaiinewsdaily.com/2011/02/medical-marijuana-patients-in-hawaii-county-are-under-attack/

And they wonder why we need to Unionize to protect Medical rights of patients against corrupt police! Proof, Corrupt Police always lead to death and violent uprising in societies. I do not want to see my islands good hearted people turn violent in the streets in what is historically proven to happen in EVERY culture where police are oppressive to non-violent, non-property damaging citizenry. Seriously, give me liberty or give me death.


----------



## tardis (Mar 5, 2011)

http://hawaiinewsdaily.com/2011/02/medical-marijuana-patients-in-hawaii-county-are-under-attack/

And they wonder why we need to Unionize to protect Medical rights of patients against corrupt police! Proof, Corrupt Police always lead to death and violent uprising in societies. I do not want to see my islands good hearted people turn violent in the streets in what is historically proven to happen in EVERY culture where police are oppressive to non-violent, non-property damaging citizenry. Seriously, "give me liberty or give me death." Patrick Henry.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

fuck da police. brad snow should beef up his security and get some dogs. sucks that it happened to him though. but he is not the first, and definitely not the last. even though he is "legal", I woulda never called the police. I woulda call some of my good friends and take things into my own hands. calling the police is asking for trouble.


----------



## tardis (Mar 5, 2011)

You know, I been thinking about this a lot. The problem isn't that "police are assholes" or some other excuse to what is going on to our people in Hawaii who are being punished simply for trying to live good unharmful lives without suffering. I mean I rant because some days I get up and my digestion causes my new body to just rant out in anger cause of my internal pain and nausea. It messes with you in ways you don't expect, especially when all your organs gotta figure out how to function when your body is 170 instead of 350 pounds as it had been for 14 years. BUT I think i got a solution to the problem which is our dysfunctional police structure rewards corrupt police and holds back police who try to do good for the community and actually protect and serve. Its just a begining, but hear me out and let me know what you think.

Say every year 50 people are randomly chosen on each island by an independent party, like a Jury Duty sorta thing (hear me out, no make laidat), these 50 random members of our population get access to all police records and get to call in police for interviews behind one way glass (protect their identities from undue pressure), and the job for say 3 months of these yearly gruops is they choose "The Most Honest Police Officer of the Island". This way it adds to the dysfunctional system and adds a way for GOOD police to have a way to get ahead in a system that normally holds them back. Thus adding a logical reason to be GOOD police who look out for every resident (you don't know who will be on that group of 50) and avoid corruption! Our current system only gets promotions and raises to police who do what they gotta do and be corrupt and take short cuts at the expensive of our tax paying citizen ohana. This way we make it BENEFICIAL for peopel to be good cops as that recognition can be big and used to get them those promotions and raises (though never in contract, the vote should be independent of any reward other than prominant Award). 

What do you think, would that help the current problem of corruption and intimidation that seems to be rewarded and hurting our family and friends and causing undue violence in our communities? Anyone got other solutions i want to hear them?

Cause think about it, the police you meet when they are off duty, or the people you went to school with who became police, those people are good people and were nice and decent when you knew them yeah? the problem is their choice seems to be be a bad apple or don't get ahead, and its not fair for the people for that, but its also not fair for the career police to be held back for being the good helpful people they want to be.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

instead of "50 random people", why not just open up the police records for "all" to see.


----------



## tardis (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> instead of "50 random people", why not just open up the police records for "all" to see.


I agree, freedom of information. I'm not saying at all to restrict police files from public, i'm saying make the records easily available and required reading for those 50 people. out of 50 people a large enough portion of the random selection will be pot smokers and will blackball any officer who is too hard on them. Just like a large enough portion will be philipino or haole to protect from any abuses from an officer on any particular race. Letters of recommendation should go to the place they are required to meet.

All i'm saying is we need ways to reward police and make it make career sense to them to be Good and treat all members of the population with equal respect and equal rights. Its what they WANT to be able to do but those who do seem to be punished for it while those who don't look better on paper and get ahead based on number of busts vs how safe society really is for us who gotta live in it and pay for them (the cops AND the criminals locked up).


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 5, 2011)

Shoulda had barb wire all around his property/grow. And I agree wit doc. Get some DOGS. And if they make it past the dogs, bullets always work... (ninja stars if you're anti gun)


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 5, 2011)

theres corruption , deception in all areas of life i dont care if ur cop or don trump , people are gunna get them and theirs. im a med patient and ive been waiting to catch a fool prowling in my garden, i dont have a fence , a dog , or a gun ..ive got hands of stone lol ..im pepperbelly ...but my 1st move by the gameplan is a 911 call..reporting a burglar on site or someone broke in2 my car and now he's trying to get into the house...all ya gotta say.
of course i feel sorry for snow , if he mentioned his medicine then he shot himself in the foot right there...its just rare unusual right now..i bet the operators jaw dropped like wtf ?
how many calls do they get of this nature ? count um on one hand ...and they arnt gunna jump on a situation like this ...im sure they have procedures and levels of crime and this one is prolly bank robbery level in their mind s...not a simple unit 12 this is 911 operator please save this dude that has a guy pickin buds...be smarter then the system....volitile situation...thing could explode in abig shootout..anywho
if i was in a wheelchair , i would have a dog ..if i was fat id have a 9mm. 
if i was passive id jus claim it on my homeowners insurance...the fucker stealing snows weed is more to blame then the pigs.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 5, 2011)

no agent can get passed my cannibears


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/08/25/bc-black-bear-marijuana-dynamite-stole.html


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 5, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> theres corruption , deception in all areas of life i dont care if ur cop or don trump , people are gunna get them and theirs. im a med patient and ive been waiting to catch a fool prowling in my garden, i dont have a fence , a dog , or a gun ..ive got hands of stone lol ..im pepperbelly ...but my 1st move by the gameplan is a 911 call..reporting a burglar on site or someone broke in2 my car and now he's trying to get into the house...all ya gotta say.
> of course i feel sorry for snow , if he mentioned his medicine then he shot himself in the foot right there...its just rare unusual right now..i bet the operators jaw dropped like wtf ?
> how many calls do they get of this nature ? count um on one hand ...and they arnt gunna jump on a situation like this ...im sure they have procedures and levels of crime and this one is prolly bank robbery level in their mind s...not a simple unit 12 this is 911 operator please save this dude that has a guy pickin buds...be smarter then the system....volitile situation...thing could explode in abig shootout..anywho
> if i was in a wheelchair , i would have a dog ..if i was fat id have a 9mm.
> if i was passive id jus claim it on my homeowners insurance...the fucker stealing snows weed is more to blame then the pigs.


You callin me fat? Lol j/k. 
But seriously, if your garden=your medication, I think you should have some extra security. Now we all know you can stand and bang pepper, you and doc, but it's always nice to have a little insurance. Sure, if the guy ripping my plants is a scrawny fucker, I'd wring his neck. But if it was a few big ass, iced out samoans stealing shit, not much you can do... If nothing else, shoot at the ground and make em dance.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess bears work too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> You callin me fat? Lol j/k.
> But seriously, if your garden=your medication, I think you should have some extra security. Now we all know you can stand and bang pepper, you and doc, but it's always nice to have a little insurance. Sure, if the guy ripping my plants is a scrawny fucker, I'd wring his neck. But if it was a few big ass, iced out samoans stealing shit, not much you can do... If nothing else, shoot at the ground and make em dance.


you made me laugh when I read this post, hahahaha! +rep


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm armed and dangerous, and I'll fucking blow holes in anybody stealing from me especially if they happen to be on my property. A farmer on Oahu was found NOT GUILTY for shooting and killing some tweaker that kept ripping off his equipment a while back by a jury of his peers. Never tell the cops he was stealing your weed, kill the intruder and put something of value in his pocks and state that was the reason for shooting him or her&#8230;..fuck&#8217;em!...nothing worse than a theif!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2011)

for the surfers out there....... the first kickflip pulled off on a surfboard caught on video for the volcom kickflip surf contest
[video=youtube;EpWZ_-hNKKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpWZ_-hNKKs&feature=player_embedded[/video]
he pulled it off so daamn smooth, even though it was a chop hop.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 5, 2011)

I've watched it like 10 times, and I'm still amazed. The future of surfing is always evolving.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> for the surfers out there....... the first kickflip pulled off on a surfboard caught on video for the volcom kickflip surf contest
> [video=youtube;EpWZ_-hNKKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpWZ_-hNKKs&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> he pulled it off so daamn smooth, even though it was a chop hop.


oh yeah, saw this. soo sick. it WAS a chop hop, tho. but I'm not sure how else you'd do it? it'd be hard to do it busting a normal air, I'd imagine. . .


----------



## doctorD (Mar 6, 2011)

Aloha!!! Its been a long time guys. Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 6, 2011)

doctorD said:


> Aloha!!! Its been a long time guys. Hope everyone is doing great.


damn dude!! haven't seen you in awhile. hope all is good with you.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 6, 2011)

Things are great. Im working to many hours but I can rest when im dead


----------



## Psychild (Mar 6, 2011)

carlyn said:


> My husband likes to stay glued to video games..He really has no safe alternatives being Military and all. I after a long day of cooking, cleaning prefer to smoke. He tells me that it will never be legal until the government decides that it's fine. That states can decide all they want, but ultimately it's up to the government.


 Sadly the government already knows it's safe, and have since the illegalization, now they just have to decide they can make more money controlling that part of the black market rather than wasting money on getting rid of a problem that will NEVER get "fixed."


----------



## irie808 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they don't want it to be legal because pharmaceutical companies such as bayer, that actually invented heroin to help with coughing, may potentially go out of buisness because who wants to go to the doctor for pain medication when u can grow a simple plant in the backyard for medication and potentially some income profit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's the last of my short season plants (WW/Afgani) 3 plants 6 oz wet weight flowered 65 days used Kelloggs patio plus soil and the FF line up of nute (the trio and solubles). Not too shabby considering these are the plants that got torched by that EcoSmart pesticide


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the last of my short season plants (WW/Afgani) 3 plants 6 oz wet weight flowered 65 days used Kelloggs patio plus soil and the FF line up of nute (the trio and solubles). Not too shabby considering these are the plants that got torched by that EcoSmart pesticide


 
slick ...they look good cooot ...where did you get the trio ..i need some big bloom and im all outta sesame ...green hands all out ...they only had the growbiG


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> slick ...they look good cooot ...where did you get the trio ..i need some big bloom and im all outta sesame ...green hands all out ...they only had the growbiG


Hey PB,

I was at New Age Agriculture in Pearl City the other day, they had a few FF trio's on the shelf and the soluables too. They're a little pricy, but they have it give them a shout.

New Age Agriculture
97-719 Kamehameha Hwy B105
Pearl City, HI 96782 
http://www.growshop.com/hydroponics-stores/hawaii/new-age-agriculture.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the last of my short season plants (WW/Afgani) 3 plants 6 oz wet weight flowered 65 days used Kellogg&#8217;s patio plus soil and the FF line up of nute (the trio and solubles). Not too shabby considering these are the plants that got torched by that EcoSmart pesticide


looking good cooter!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2011)

doctorD said:


> Things are great. Im working to many hours but I can rest when im dead


 are you still living in chicago? or you back in the 808?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good cooter!!


Thanks Dr. G, I can't wait to see what the "yeild season" will bring this year


----------



## doctorD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you still living in chicago? or you back in the 808?


 I go back and forth. My home is and always be Hawaii


----------



## NElobsterpot (Mar 7, 2011)

i dont kno if any one posted this but i want in thats fo sho
"What used to take a year now takes less than a month as these new pot plants can go from seed to harvest in 28 days, Ozaki said recently" "The days of marijuana being considered a harmless crop - "natural, Mother Nature, from da earth" - are long gone, Ozaki said. Today's strains are comprised of 60 to 70 percent tetrahyrdocannabinol, compared to less than 20 percent just a few years ago, he said."
http://www.mapinc.org/newsnorml/v10/n552/a09.html

hook it up whoz holdin da 28 day 70 percent shit sounds like a dream hit me up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2011)

NElobsterpot said:


> i dont kno if any one posted this but i want in thats fo sho
> "What used to take a year now takes less than a month as these new pot plants can go from seed to harvest in 28 days, Ozaki said recently" "The days of marijuana being considered a harmless crop - "natural, Mother Nature, from da earth" - are long gone, Ozaki said. Today's strains are comprised of 60 to 70 percent tetrahyrdocannabinol, compared to less than 20 percent just a few years ago, he said."
> http://www.mapinc.org/newsnorml/v10/n552/a09.html
> 
> hook it up whoz holdin da 28 day 70 percent shit sounds like a dream hit me up


I lived on kaua'i for many years and I call bullshit on that article. that cop makes law enforcement look just plain stupid.


----------



## NElobsterpot (Mar 7, 2011)

haha yup figured id throw it out ther


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2011)

NElobsterpot said:


> haha yup figured id throw it out ther


I can't believe the cop actually said all that stuff. I would feel so dumb and ashamed if I was him. his fellow officers on the force must give him shit for that, lol. I know I would. hahaha.


that cop really needs to read up on the forums on RIU and educate himself some.


----------



## tardis (Mar 8, 2011)

NElobsterpot said:


> i dont kno if any one posted this but i want in thats fo sho
> "What used to take a year now takes less than a month as these new pot plants can go from seed to harvest in 28 days, Ozaki said recently" "The days of marijuana being considered a harmless crop - "natural, Mother Nature, from da earth" - are long gone, Ozaki said. Today's strains are comprised of 60 to 70 percent tetrahyrdocannabinol, compared to less than 20 percent just a few years ago, he said."
> http://www.mapinc.org/newsnorml/v10/n552/a09.html
> 
> hook it up whoz holdin da 28 day 70 percent shit sounds like a dream hit me up


It doesn't exist. That article is from Kauai from end of last year. What was said is going to be criminal for anyone working in politics or law enforcement when the AMA Bill passes senate. The American Medical Association is passing legislation that makes saying anything about a medicine that is untrue by politicians or law enforcement is criminal and detremental to ones career because of the dangers of allowing public misinformation about medicines not only undermines medicine but the health and well being of the public as a whole. 

By the way, 70% thc would mean there would have to be 70% MORE THC than trichomes skin, plant matter, stalks and leaves... Its not physically possible for a plant of 30% to produce a chemical found in somethign that grows out of it as a byproduct and HOLD IT. Would be like you taking a 1000 pound shit in one sitting, its just not possible.

Also 28 days? It doesn't exist, i'm sure with modern genetics we are less than 50 years from being able to make plants grow much faster for food and thus it would apply, i seriously doubt it is necessary or there is a market for it yet given how much it would cost to develop (we are talkign changing DNA on a GMO level)! 

It would be like if they came forward and said "Don't take your cancer medications, they will cause you to kill yourself" if it wasn't true would be harmful, thus they are undermining doctors works and endangering the public with misinformation. Its completly illegal to do in politics yet with peopels lives on the line they do so, it is frustrating. Next they will say "Eat Fast Food for every meal and drink Root Beer floats instead of water for every drinking for healthier bodies and longer lives and to cure all diseases!" its just as ignorant.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 8, 2011)

Tardis, you should run for office. Yeah, it's not possible to have a THC% higher than 25%.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 8, 2011)

cant wait for Tardis's response , hope he does, he needs to apply himself in a constructive way ..i be checkin dat Tardis box on da ballot !


----------



## tardis (Mar 9, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> cant wait for Tardis's response , hope he does, he needs to apply himself in a constructive way ..i be checkin dat Tardis box on da ballot !


I'd sure as hell get more work done then the people in office today, but the problem is the fact that I don't hide my pot use from anyone would cost me votes in the brainwashed who still think its harmful because they never read the government studies.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

tardis said:


> I'd sure as hell get more work done then the people in office today, but the problem is the fact that I don't hide my pot use from anyone would cost me votes in the brainwashed who still think its harmful because they never read the government studies.


Yeah tadis! you got my vote brother!


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 9, 2011)

wassup braddahs and friends, i was wondering if anyone on oahu had some good seeds they want to sell or give a way? I live on the east side looking to add to my garden before the long season hits in june. shoots


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2011)

I get some good mountain apple seeds and also some grapefruit seeds too. real tasty stuff.


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 9, 2011)

haha nice i love mountain apples but looking more for a clone or some seeds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, I was just kidding. I knew what you was looking for. but cannot use the forum for look for seeds or clones, or else everyone else is gonna follow suit and they gonna shut down this thread. I'll give you an insider's tip though. try using the pm system,(private message), and see if you can make friends with one of the dudes in this thread and see where it goes from there...*wink wink*
you do need at least 25 posts to use the pm system. so post more often and get that post count up!


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks brah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2011)

ya, no problem. that was some nice pics of the whitewidow you grew in the other thread. what strain is the hybrids you currently growing?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol, I was just kidding. I knew what you was looking for. but cannot use the forum for look for seeds or clones, or else everyone else is gonna follow suit and they gonna shut down this thread. I'll give you an insider's tip though. try using the pm system,(private message), and see if you can make friends with one of the dudes in this thread and see where it goes from there...*wink wink*
> you do need at least 25 posts to use the pm system. so post more often and get that post count up!


Couldn't agree with you more Dr. We dont need any trouble with the "Po-Po's". 
If all else fails, you can buy them online http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ I've used them before and they are super fast and reliable.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2011)

Eh anyone looking for a jewlers loop check this place out www.*hobbytoolsupply*.com/, i just picked a loop (30x) up for about $5 shipped, this text just turned colors by itself....trippy


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 10, 2011)

im not too sure about what strain they are my friend just threw me some seeds that he had. all i know is that they are hybrids


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 11, 2011)

brah tsunami coming pack all those goodies inside nice and tight!!!!!! there are teh sirens now


----------



## tardis (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah Tsunami tonight! Nah, nothing going happen, watch, i've heard plenty tsunami warnings in my time, never seen one yet. I hear old timers talk about how Kalapaki's ocean got sucked out before it struck and they could see all the reefs and everything tho, but that was the 1960s.

But DO Get to higher ground if you live low! Be safe!


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 11, 2011)

its the 5th biggest earthquake on record. ever. something is going to happen


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Whew....dodged another bullet.....spooky to see the graves sites in Kahana on Oahu from the 61 wave....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

Ya quite lucky being how severe the earthquake was. Still under tsunami watch though. And one should never take the approach as "nah, nothing going happen".


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear everyone is okay! We made dash last night to foodland to stock up on beer!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2011)

Waves just hit CA all up and down... I guess a fair amount of damage done!


----------



## irie808 (Mar 11, 2011)

The two main colas and the bush. Very sweet smelling. 1 more month. Rajah dat


----------



## tardis (Mar 11, 2011)

Yup we are all well and safe, I heard about the lobby of a Hotel on big island getting some water but other than that i've heard no reports of lives lost last night.


----------



## tardis (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yeah! Just reminder Hawaii People, watch these laws!!! Everything is going great! The future is bright for Hawaii Medical Patients!

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1458
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=58


----------



## irie808 (Mar 11, 2011)

tardis said:


> Oh yeah! Just reminder Hawaii People, watch these laws!!! Everything is going great! The future is bright for Hawaii Medical Patients!
> 
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1458
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=58


Good report tardis. Good thing for medical patients. I need to get one


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Mar 11, 2011)

havent been on here in a while been busy but just harvested some widow


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone on O'ahu got some diesels? I like buy a oz. PM if anyone does thanks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Anyone on O'ahu got some diesels? I like buy a oz. PM if anyone does thanks.


try the 76 gas station on N. nimitz by sand island. cheapest diesel on the island. it's priced by the gallon and not ounces though. 3.99 a gallon.

and if you looking for herb, you can't do that on this forum!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

irie808 said:


> The two main colas and the bush. Very sweet smelling. 1 more month. Rajah dat


 nice looking brah!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 11, 2011)

irie808 said:


> The two main colas and the bush. Very sweet smelling. 1 more month. Rajah dat


Nice buds man. Lookin fat.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 11, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> havent been on here in a while been busy but just harvested some widow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1488379View attachment 1488380View attachment 1488381


Nice harvest. Put some widow in tha air


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> try the 76 gas station on N. nimitz by sand island. cheapest diesel on the island. it's priced by the gallon and not ounces though. 3.99 a gallon.
> 
> and if you looking for herb, you can't do that on this forum!!!


Lmao! You're killin me smalls! Hahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Lmao! You're killin me smalls! Hahaha!


 I try, ahahahahaa!


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 12, 2011)

This post has been deleted by request of FutyreFlwo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> View attachment 1489111View attachment 1489113View attachment 1489114
> 
> Thanks Mr. Greenhorn I'll let my dad know about that gas station! You sleep nicely now!!
> 
> Lil' Wayne "Haters in the building N*gga


Ya, make sure you tell daddy. And you know what, I change my mind. I get some deisel for you. Just tell me where you like meet and at what time. And don't be late, nigga


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 12, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> View attachment 1489111View attachment 1489113View attachment 1489114
> 
> Thanks Mr. Greenhorn I'll let my dad know about that gas station! You sleep nicely now!!
> 
> Lil' Wayne "Haters in the building N*gga


 Why did you take pictures of some rich people's cars?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 12, 2011)

Project overgrow rolls on...these just went from the t5HOs to the 1000wMH....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 12, 2011)

My udda projects......


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 12, 2011)

pics that make me happy.....


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 12, 2011)

impressive


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 12, 2011)

This post has been deleted by request of FutyreFlwo.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 12, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> impressive


Thanks, how did the SLH and WW cure out?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> pics that make me happy.....


The Jesus pic is my fav, a buddy of mine has a tattoo of Jesus dressed up in drag nailed to the cross. I fucken crack up every time I see it, he lives in SoCal and all the beaners want to kill for the blasphemy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey delslow, you neva know? Braddah is from kahala. That's how they act down that side.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Mar 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> pics that make me happy.....


i like that YPO VALLEY shot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> pics that make me happy.....


 that waipio valley shot is awesome. like the chuns reef one too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Project overgrow rolls on...these just went from the t5HOs to the 1000wMH....


 nice!!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 12, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Aww, dang you caught me red-handed!
> 
> Well, I will be very sincere and honest since you caught me. Reason is I am very poor that's why, so I just go to "rich people's" houses and ask permission if I can take a few pictures of their valuables just so I can at least dream of being rich.
> Sad- my life.
> ...


Eh, no worries. In today's society everything is about money. Sad but true. It shouldn't be like that though. We should all strive to just be good people. Give people a hand when they need it, pick up something someone dropped, or even let people cut in front of you when driving. Spread the ALOHA. 

If seeing money and nice cars helps motivate you, go for it. Just remember to be nice to us poor people when you make it to the top 

Btw, that's chump change...


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 12, 2011)

@surfd very nice veg room. 

@dr greenhorn lmao! Don't mess wit kahala. Why? Straight up killas DAS Y lol!


----------



## tardis (Mar 12, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Eh, no worries. In today's society everything is about money. Sad but true. It shouldn't be like that though. We should all strive to just be good people. Give people a hand when they need it, pick up something someone dropped, or even let people cut in front of you when driving. Spread the ALOHA.
> 
> If seeing money and nice cars helps motivate you, go for it. Just remember to be nice to us poor people when you make it to the top
> 
> Btw, that's chump change...


Bah, I avoid the concept of money as much as possible now days. I'm not anti money, and i'm not at all anti possessions, but I just see money ruin peoples lives. Like when relatives take things after a death so other family can't get it. Or when people just do stupid selfish shit over MONEY even to people they "love". Money IS the root of all evil. Then again I still love my computer, technology so i'm also a hypocrite...

But I don't mix money and weed. I don't sell I keep because to me having variety of strains on hand for my medical needs is worth much more to me than money. I feel bad for all you guys who sell, you don't get to enjoy all your work efforts yourself! Plus weed + paranoia from mixing money and weed just wouldn't be worth it and would ruin all the pleasure of being able to medicate free from paranoia. 

Get Legal, Grow, smoke it. That system works for me and I highly recommend it to everybody in need.


----------



## tardis (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice!!


That is a thing of true beauty! I wish I could do that! Looks awsome!!! So healthy! How much time a day do you have to spend on them, especially different watering needs as time moves forward!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 12, 2011)

tardis said:


> Bah, I avoid the concept of money as much as possible now days. I'm not anti money, and i'm not at all anti possessions, but I just see money ruin peoples lives. Like when relatives take things after a death so other family can't get it. Or when people just do stupid selfish shit over MONEY even to people they "love". Money IS the root of all evil. Then again I still love my computer, technology so i'm also a hypocrite...
> 
> But I don't mix money and weed. I don't sell I keep because to me having variety of strains on hand for my medical needs is worth much more to me than money. I feel bad for all you guys who sell, you don't get to enjoy all your work efforts yourself! Plus weed + paranoia from mixing money and weed just wouldn't be worth it and would ruin all the pleasure of being able to medicate free from paranoia.
> 
> Get Legal, Grow, smoke it. That system works for me and I highly recommend it to everybody in need.


I hear ya. People do some fucked up shiet for money. I'm tired of it already. In today's society, I NEED money to pay rent, buy food, etc. If I didn't have money I would probably be down westside on the beach with the rest of the homeless. That's why I'm trying to grow more stuff like veggies and fruits. That way I don't need to spend big bucks at the grocery store. 

btw I don't sell. I'm too paranoid for that shit and I really don't like how police and the public view "drug dealers". Hell, I'm practically a pharmacist. You got back pain? I got somethin for ya. Anxiety? Got somethin for that too. 

But in the meantime, I'm waiting for legalization/decriminalization so I can be just another farmer selling his "produce"...


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not money or guns thats bad, it's bad people. I think the Bible say the LOVE of money is the root of all evil. The folks that take money from loved ones are the same ones that come and steal your lychee.

Yeah, Tardis, I quit a very good job a little while back to get into the med industry full-time. So this is what I do all day everyday, shit-ton of work by myself... 2 locations...4 grow rooms...100% legal...


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Project overgrow rolls on...these just went from the t5HOs to the 1000wMH....


"Rock On " surfd ..the proj O is lookin good man


----------



## tardis (Mar 13, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> It's not money or guns thats bad, it's bad people. I think the Bible say the LOVE of money is the root of all evil. The folks that take money from loved ones are the same ones that come and steal your lychee.
> 
> Yeah, Tardis, I quit a very good job a little while back to get into the med industry full-time. So this is what I do all day everyday, shit-ton of work by myself... 2 locations...4 grow rooms...100% legal...


Awsome!!!! Yeah i'd love to be able to do that! If I could legally grow that many I would love for THAT to be my job.  I just love these plants and the variety in the genetics. truely a beatufiul thing and works as medicine for my nausea!  makes me happy i have stomach problems or I enver would have learned how much I love growing my own mmj.


----------



## tardis (Mar 13, 2011)

hey, i might have to kill this plant , its an expensive tga subcool Pandoras box seed and its got another 1-3 weeks in flower still  anyone seen this before and know how this was caused? I'm using foxfarm oceanforrest soil so it isn't the soil, but i've seen it happen time and time again to one out of every few plants. Any idea how to stop this?

















Someone told me I should destroy it and kill all the buds, but it hasn't reached the buds just yet. Anyone know how I keep that black stuff from getting in the stem in the future? Is that over, underwatering or something else?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> hey, i might have to kill this plant , its an expensive tga subcool Pandoras box seed and its got another 1-3 weeks in flower still  anyone seen this before and know how this was caused? I'm using foxfarm oceanforrest soil so it isn't the soil, but i've seen it happen time and time again to one out of every few plants. Any idea how to stop this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


early opinion for ya , i would wait and not comment , but since i have the weekend watch ( puna -sheck - levenson , all da boys are out on their yachts) ....
great photos tardis ...im sure someone will have a remedy ..the acute burnt leaf seems like a dose of chemical contact ...like a droplet note the clear stem.
it appears that the stem is functioning with good color at this point and would not recommend destroying the otherwise healthy plant .
my judgement would be to sacrfiice the dead area b4 it spreads...limb it as close as possible to the stem at angle negative and after it drains innoculate the cut......fungi / not a disease . ...save it bro !


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 13, 2011)

An ounce of diesels anyone?


----------



## tardis (Mar 13, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> early opinion for ya , i would wait and not comment , but since i have the weekend watch ( puna -sheck - levenson , all da boys are out on their yachts) ....
> great photos tardis ...im sure someone will have a remedy ..the acute burnt leaf seems like a dose of chemical contact ...like a droplet note the clear stem.
> it appears that the stem is functioning with good color at this point and would not recommend destroying the otherwise healthy plant .
> my judgement would be to sacrfiice the dead area b4 it spreads...limb it as close as possible to the stem at angle negative and after it drains innoculate the cut......fungi / not a disease . ...save it bro !


Thank you pepperbelly! I gotta figure out whats causing this on my plants....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> An ounce of diesels anyone?


Ya, right here. Just tell me the place and time.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> Thank you pepperbelly! I gotta figure out whats causing this on my plants....


noticed you topped them , hate to get technical ...but if ya didnt have gloves on ya mighta transfered a bug at that time ...not sayin ya dont wipe ur ass ...kinda like a hail mary pass and a thought all together ...i allways wash my hands when i get in2 the endzone if ya get wut i mean ..lol
save um tardis ...countin on u man !


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya, right here. Just tell me the place and time.


careful man ...cud be a fed fishin...feds dont fish meds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> careful man ...cud be a fed fishin...feds dont fish meds


Not fed. I checked his plates out


----------



## tardis (Mar 13, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> noticed you topped them , hate to get technical ...but if ya didnt have gloves on ya mighta transfered a bug at that time ...not sayin ya dont wipe ur ass ...kinda like a hail mary pass and a thought all together ...i allways wash my hands when i get in2 the endzone if ya get wut i mean ..lol
> save um tardis ...countin on u man !


Awsome advice! Yes I did just snap the top off that one when it was time and looking back i do remember looking at the top and wodnering if it was gonna heal right, i totally forgot about that... It means its not furasium but rather an infection that spread from a wound... So it isn't the soil as I had originally thought! Thanks again Pepperbelly i think you nailed it! i know how to save my future plants but it requires remembering how to do things right at each step. Germinating seeds still screw up for me.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> An ounce of diesels anyone?


Sure!


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

deletedddddddd


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man, that's all good but cannot use the PUBLiC forum for sales. They might shut down this thread. Just use PMs. I would edit/delete your last post.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

Shooties everybody.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> I just did but Greenhorn changed his mind for some reason and told me to ask kkday. I just don't understand why no one wants $350.


Dooood! go to Hotel Street and bother someone over there, this is a forum for growers...not drug dealers....beat it!


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

Deleted 
for sure.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Wait, I thought you were poor? And you're not gonna get an ounce of diesel for three fifty.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

Nor reallyyy


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

But can be if yeah


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> I was being sarcastic...


I know, that's why I said your stacks were chump change  btw, doesn't change the fact that you won't get an ounce of good diesel for three fifty without a decent connect. 

And I like how you posted 2 pics of yourself then removed um. If any pigs was watching they already got your face...


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah man this is a forum not a swap meet ...that stuff ur posting should be up on the ebay website


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> I don't like commercial grade MJ thanks.


Grow your own then!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> I was being sarcastic...


Just ask some of your friends to burn you out. Why does it have to be diesel? So you can be "cool"?

Most guys just say they got kush, diesel, NL, when they don't have shit. Just so you know.


----------



## ThurgoodJ (Mar 14, 2011)

*lol @ the pics...what are you trying to prove with these? rofl, a porsche? ::golfclap::*


----------



## tardis (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothing illegal is going on in this thread, nobody is dealing so stop asking, this is for growers. At least me that I know of I follow the laws, especially since the laws for medical patients like me is getting better and better thanks to state senate and house actually having read the evidence of why Marijuana benefits people like me and causes zero harm.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah we all legal with cards.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a card too btw.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Lol after reading all the posts I have to admit I got plenty of you guys jealous. HATERS IN THE BUILDING HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


What happened to your sig? I remember it said something like "I am a baller since birth". Sorry kid, just because daddy's rich does NOT make you a baller.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Sorry man I guess you are too Deliriously Slow like your name stated. Let me teach you something since your membrane seems to lack optimal flow. THE MOST IMPORTANT ASPECT OF IDENTIFYING A PERSON IS THEIR EYES, AIGHT!! AHAHAH.
> I like how you try call my stack chump change to anger me but failed, but I look at your name DelSlow. I understand.


Haha not trying to anger you, just telling the truth. And that is your DADDY'S MONEY. Grow up.

And I'm pretty sure the pics of your dads room, your dads cars, your dads house, would be enough to identify a wannabe gangsta LMAO!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Lol after reading all the posts I have to admit I got plenty of you guys jealous. HATERS IN THE BUILDING HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Dude, if you really wanna meet, we can. But all I'm gonna do is bust your lip and take your money. That's what I do, strongarm guys like you. Like I warned you in the pm, you're just asking for trouble with your style.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dude, if you really wanna meet, we can. But all I'm gonna do is bust your lip and take your money. That's what I do, strongarm guys like you. Like I warned you in the pm, you're just asking for trouble with your style.


That's what I figured you was gonna do lmao. I was thinkin real hard like "Greenhorn is actually gonna supply this punk? Cannot be..."


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Greenhorn lol I'd smash you to bits. I saw your hand in one of the pics you midget.


Bah, he would rip you a new one. Just try it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Greenhorn lol I'd smash you to bits. I saw your hand in one of the pics you midget.


yOu think? Well where you wanna meet then. Time and place. Today is fine, I just got off work.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

this ones is deleted


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> Just stay in your little hole and work your fame in this community, while I work my DADDY'S fortune and 15 year old asian girls from kalani high school.


fixed it for ya, creep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

So I guess this means no, we not gonna meet huh.


FutyreFlwo said:


> I know, not thy think.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189309-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow-5.html
> Tiny hands for a tiny man. You still working for someone man? You act like you actually are going to meet, all talk I say. Just stay in your little hole and work your fame in this community, while I work my fortune and women.
> 
> EDIT: and mocking you people for drinkin' Hatorade motivates me. Statements such as posted previously regarding "...should be on ebay..." amuse me ever so.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So I guess this means no, we not gonna meet huh.


hes just a wannabe gangsta. all talk no action.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

*hes just a wannabe gangsta. all talk no action. lol*


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> hes just a wannabe gangsta. all talk no action.


 I'm telling you you have to use truth or you're going to make your self look like a dumb*ss.
Dr. Greenhorn:
dude, I was kidding with ya, but I do know where you can get deisel. pm a guy named kkday, and ask him. and you shouldn't be throwing around your number so easy. guys see you throw up big bread and nice cars and one rolex on the forum, they going like set you up and rip you off. but try kkday, he get, and if not he get other's that just as good. and one more tip, no show your liscense plate or personal stuff, people going find out who you are and try rip you off. but anyways, take it easy, baller. lol  I am simply a baller looking to strive further.
I have no ambition being a *"wannabe gangsta*" I am simply a baller looking to strive further. What is your take me mocking your tiny hands sir? I seem to have shut you down on this part.

Too bad this is my prepaid phone number and not my main cell, lol. So feel free to let everyone know. Smart I am, I know. So why haven't you text messaged me yet then? Instead just make abrupt claim: *So I guess this means no, we not gonna meet huh. 

*What is your take on me mocking your tiny hands? I seem to have shut you down on this part.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> I'm sorry for stating your name as "Deliriously Slow" hit you so hard. I am not interested in my dad's business for I have other survivalist ideas disclosed for personal benefit, but honestly I could use his financial assistance and advice. I'm sure your claims are weak and your mockery has very little effect on me for it is far from the truth. Use truth to mock others, nothing hurts more than the truth such as a wealthy person calling a poor man, poor; or telling a ugly girl she is ugly.
> 
> Hehe I enjoy lecturing you.


Actually, I thought that was pretty clever. I lold. And I think I hit the nail on the head in regards to who you are. You are a spoiled rich kid who gets anything he wants. Except weed. Daddy couldn't find any pakalolo for you so you have to go on the internet and ruin good threads with your bs. I think with your attitude, it pretty much sums up why you have no friends to smoke with. You are a loser, plain and simple. Your dad has money? Good for him. He's the man. You are just fool who thinks he's the shit. 

Really, you came here asking to buy weed...that alone says how sad you are. Now beat it and go cry to daddy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo said:


> I'm telling you you have to use truth or you're going to make your self look like a dumb*ss.
> Dr. Greenhorn:
> dude, I was kidding with ya, but I do know where you can get deisel. pm a guy named kkday, and ask him. and you shouldn't be throwing around your number so easy. guys see you throw up big bread and nice cars and one rolex on the forum, they going like set you up and rip you off. but try kkday, he get, and if not he get other's that just as good. and one more tip, no show your liscense plate or personal stuff, people going find out who you are and try rip you off. but anyways, take it easy, baller. lol  I am simply a baller looking to strive further.
> I have no ambition being a *"wannabe gangsta*" I am simply a baller looking to strive further. What is your take me mocking your tiny hands sir? I seem to have shut you down on this part.
> ...


 why am I gonna look likw a dumbass? this dude actually pm's me thinking I actually have deisel I'm gonna sell to him. he even leaves me his number, lol. so I leave the a coutesy message responding to yours. and talk about dumbass, who cares if its a prepaid cell. are those prepaid plates on the car too?? how 'bout them numbered stalls in the parking lot?? you think it aint easy to find you.and if you want a lesson in respect, let me know. we can have a date tonight. I was trying to be nice and let you know that doing the shit you do will get you ripped off.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Like I said, any REAL baller would not have to go on the internetz to find bud. You are just a clown. I'm sorry you have no friends.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

FutyreFlwo 
Learning How To Roll
Learning How To Roll


Join Date
Jan 2011
Posts
48
I'm sick doc. lol
Hey thanks for the reply. My bad on my part I just kind of pissed when you said I should pick some diesels at the 76 gas station.

How much for the ounce of diesels


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

He pmd me too asking if I know anyone with bud. He said close to town so he don't have to drive far lmao. Some baller trying to save gas money hahaha!


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 14, 2011)

Doc, dont meet up he's probably a pig. Not worth the time to even reply. If you just feed trolls they'll come back for more. Just ignore him he'll go away, or recreate an account out of embarrassment. 

Can't we all just get along? Last time I checked this was a fun forum where "LEGAL" Growers discuss their grows and talk story in a constructive, non-hostile form.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2011)

what the hell is going on in here?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> what the hell is going on in here?


I'll be good I swear.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Doc, dont meet up he's probably a pig. Not worth the time to even reply. If you just feed trolls they'll come back for more. Just ignore him he'll go away, or recreate an account out of embarrassment.
> 
> Can't we all just get along? Last time I checked this was a fun forum where "LEGAL" Growers discuss their grows and talk story in a constructive, non-hostile form.


 ya. he probably wants me to posts my hands since he talks about it so much, lol. and I feed trolls sometimes, I like the replys, that's why I do it. but anyways he doesn't wanna cooperate so I'm done reasoning with him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> what the hell is going on in here?


nothing, all done on my part, sorry. just some rich kid trying to buy pot


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 14, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> He pmd me too asking if I know anyone with bud. He said close to town so he don't have to drive far lmao. Some baller trying to save gas money hahaha!


Well, first off he's new to the RIU community, 48 posts and just joined RIU in January 2011. Kinda suspicious. Anyone need some bacon?

If he cant find what he's looking for on any major street corner oahu, he wont find it anywhere online. Seriously.... 

And FutyreFlwo, dont bother talking shit to me. I can care less what you say. Move right along.

Hawaii Growers, there is a small Hazard ! on the bottom of everyones post. Report FutyreFlwo, if you feel he is being hostile. After a couple reports, I think his account gets banned for a week.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1494372View attachment 1494371View attachment 1494369View attachment 1494368View attachment 1494367View attachment 1494366View attachment 1494365View attachment 1494363View attachment 1494362View attachment 1494361View attachment 1494360


Ho Brah Nice work!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1494372View attachment 1494371View attachment 1494369View attachment 1494368View attachment 1494367View attachment 1494366View attachment 1494365View attachment 1494363View attachment 1494362View attachment 1494361View attachment 1494360


 right on! look like you get plenty action going on right now. lookin' good.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

cooter - doc .....thanks fellas ..glad you like um ...i wish my camera could capture the smell for ya lol


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

Deleted too


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> cooter - doc .....thanks fellas ..glad you like um ...i wish my camera could capture the smell for ya lol


Me Too!....LOL


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 14, 2011)

Deleted again!!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Deleteddddd


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2011)

it would be a shame to have to close this thread.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 14, 2011)

Nevermindddd


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Me Too!....LOL


im gunna diffuse some sunlight with that greenscreen and see results b4 full season and compare the last short season without and let er rip baby !
thats a 60% blocker ...created a greenhouse affect in there...girls were smilin...anywho....we shall see !
notice that solo stake in the group ...thats orange bud ...the other box are assorted brainstorm, kannibia UFO's and a random kush that are hella sensitive.
i know cooter prolly notice my bag of Kelloggs ..a tribute to the General ...lol
i chucked the week 13 sativa in the new box ..barrel and all to keep um roots cool ...ohhh yeah


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> im gunna diffuse some sunlight with that greenscreen and see results b4 full season and compare the last short season without and let er rip baby !
> thats a 60% blocker ...created a greenhouse affect in there...girls were smilin...anywho....we shall see !
> notice that solo stake in the group ...thats orange bud ...the other box are assorted brainstorm, kannibia UFO's and a random kush that are hella sensitive.
> i know cooter prolly notice my bag of Kelloggs ..a tribute to the General ...lol
> i chucked the week 13 sativa in the new box ..barrel and all to keep um roots cool ...ohhh yeah



oh, that sativa sounds like it's going to be amazing, man! keep us posted w/ pics


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> cooter - doc .....thanks fellas ..glad you like um ...i wish my camera could capture the smell for ya lol


The uncountable uses for "Smell-o-Vision".... 

Someone needs to invent it ASAP!.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

ill keep the pics comin ..that purple one about to BuRsT already, i need to get that smellovision fired up.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 14, 2011)

haha! I might post some of my 3 today too


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> haha! I might post some of my 3 today too


that would be cool ....post um if can


----------



## tardis (Mar 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1494372View attachment 1494371View attachment 1494369View attachment 1494368View attachment 1494367View attachment 1494366View attachment 1494365View attachment 1494363View attachment 1494362View attachment 1494361View attachment 1494360


Beautiful!!! I love your pics Pepper, you got some sexy heathy long mold resistant looking buds! some remind me of Jack the ripper or my most recent apollo 13 bx plant. perfect budtypes for our humidity


----------



## tardis (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone else feeling any sadness and pain over whats going on in Japan or just me? Japan was a major contributor to my childhood in the 80s given the candy I had, the toys I had, and I remember when the power rangers was a Japan show IN JAPANESE after school and all of us watched it! Japans culture contributed so much to who we are today as people who grew up in Hawaii that I can't be the only one hurting over all thats going on there, and how it will effect them?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> Beautiful!!! I love your pics Pepper, you got some sexy heathy long mold resistant looking buds! some remind me of Jack the ripper or my most recent apollo 13 bx plant. perfect budtypes for our humidity


thanks man , i appreciate that ...i need to work out my timing as in grow schedules...these 3 overlapped a lil bit ...with the early durban ...but i was close ..live-n-learn.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> Anyone else feeling any sadness and pain over whats going on in Japan or just me? Japan was a major contributor to my childhood in the 80s given the candy I had, the toys I had, and I remember when the power rangers was a Japan show IN JAPANESE after school and all of us watched it! Japans culture contributed so much to who we are today as people who grew up in Hawaii that I can't be the only one hurting over all thats going on there, and how it will effect them?


i saw a cnn interview , the lady said she didnt know if living though the tsunami was a good or bad thing ....when an elder makes a statement like that it registers.
it occured to me..after watching that water move across the earth at will with debris, it was also a big meat grinder ..that pulverised meat and bone..the japanese will be accurate with the population - minus rescued - minus recovered bodies and likely find that the missing is a gross number ...literally ground up and deposited in a swift surge.
lord have mercy.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Whatever. Now GTFO.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Mar 15, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Whatever. Now GTFO.


 Alright thanks guys, I guess I got what I wanted. Shooots.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 15, 2011)

Well here's 2 pics of my girls.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry, i dunno how to resize


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice cru3l. How long have they been flowering?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in mid week 5


----------



## kkday (Mar 15, 2011)

Look at you cruel!!! What happend? you get tired of growing ditch weed with those LEDs? Now you tell me hps vs. LEDs is equal. Those are what week 4 maybe? That's what week 9 looked like under your LEDs with less frost. Good work, can't whait to see them fatten up!!


----------



## kkday (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry didn't see that last post cruel


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 15, 2011)

kkday said:


> Look at you cruel!!! What happend? you get tired of growing ditch weed with those LEDs? Now you tell me hps vs. LEDs is equal. Those are what week 4 maybe? That's what week 9 looked like under your LEDs with less frost. Good work, can't whait to see them fatten up!!


I got a deal I couldn't refuse @ Green Hands so I picked up a 600, Hood & Ballast. I still use my LEDs for all my non-flowering plants. I will say that the HPS introduces alot more energy consumption & the massive need for good ventilation/AC. Pay more for better bud I guess.

I've also been working on my feeding schedule, and nutes.

So far I'm happy.

Well here's the "Ditch Weed" I grew with the LEDs. Its good enough for me on my 2nd grow.








.
.
KKday, thanks for the good feedback. I'll defiantly post more pics further into the grow.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Well here's 2 pics of my girls.


nice ones ...dustysuckas ...ohhhyeah!


----------



## vdubb808 (Mar 15, 2011)

View attachment 1495420

Took this a week ago, this is 4 weeks into flower. I not sure what the normal flower time for this strain is (Shiva), I hope it 8 weeks. I like to push, because time is...... 

It's probably a 10 week strain. That's alright, they'll just get fatter & fatter. If anyone knows what the flower time on Shiva is, LMK.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice pics, where did you get this strain? Shiva skunk, shiva shanti, and shiva shanit2 all are supposed to be done before 8 weeks....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> i know cooter prolly notice my bag of Kelloggs ..a tribute to the General ...lol


Fuck yeah i noticed it! Kellogg's works pretty good for me, It's no FFOF but it's almost as good, btw i can't wait to see how your new set up works


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

vdubb808 said:


> View attachment 1495420
> 
> Took this a week ago, this is 4 weeks into flower. I not sure what the normal flower time for this strain is (Shiva), I hope it 8 weeks. I like to push, because time is......
> 
> It's probably a 10 week strain. That's alright, they'll just get fatter & fatter. If anyone knows what the flower time on Shiva is, LMK.


Looks nice, kinda hard to tell in the pic if it's ready. What do the Trich's look like?


----------



## vdubb808 (Mar 15, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice pics, where did you get this strain? Shiva skunk, shiva shanti, and shiva shanit2 all are supposed to be done before 8 weeks....


I got these clones from a friend who got it from another friend. All I was told is that it's Shiva. So I'm not sure which Shiva it is. But it's good to know that they should be ready within 8 weeks or sooner. The trichs are still clear, so I know they aren't ready. I'm just wondering how much time left I have to enjoy the fruits of my labor and electricity bill. = )


----------



## vdubb808 (Mar 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks nice, kinda hard to tell in the pic if it's ready. What do the Trich's look like?


Thanks Cooter, the trichs are still clear. But i'll start keeping a more watchful eye in a couple more weeks. I should be chopping by the end of the month. Auryte.........


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 16, 2011)

i wonder if loose radiation helps agriculture ? ..those sorry fucks in Japan have once again let dignity and pride stand in the way of a simple call for help, Imperial attitude is gunna be the death of a lot of innocent human being in and around the mouth of that country.
never like pouring salt on wounds but the PM IMPEROROROR to be cursing TEPCO after the fact is like scolding a cop or judge for not revoking a driver license for DWI, reckless driving 10 yrs back...nope cant do it shes runnin fine.
The deep water horizon in a nutshell rig and let er punch holes in mother earth at levels unknown to man shoild never been permitted..period...keep it up mankind and we will surely ruin ourselves and the planet....fuckstickfossilfuelmoneyhungrycrackpotsareuseless....vs...newagedonowrongphotovoltaicliarswithaleakingnuclearpowerplant...both lose.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck yeah i noticed it! Kellogg's works pretty good for me, It's no FFOF but it's almost as good, btw i can't wait to see how your new set up works


i built another one today ...worked up till sundown on the last box..got er all framed up and she gets kelloggs full on ...the other boxes 2 covered are pricey roots orgasmic ..run abt 400 dolla to fill er up....the other is home brew..and #4 like i sed is Kellog cooter baby ...i git the TRIO FF to back my ass up if the women git thirsty ...crushed a few beers tonight ...to top off a good days work ..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

vdubb808 said:


> Thanks Cooter, the trichs are still clear. But i'll start keeping a more watchful eye in a couple more weeks. I should be chopping by the end of the month. Auryte.........


Right on Man! i feel you, i have a few plants that are almost done too...the last couple weeks of waiting is tuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> i built another one today ...worked up till sundown on the last box..got er all framed up and she gets kelloggs full on ...the other boxes 2 covered are pricey roots orgasmic ..run abt 400 dolla to fill er up....the other is home brew..and #4 like i sed is Kellog cooter baby ...i git the TRIO FF to back my ass up if the women git thirsty ...crushed a few beers tonight ...to top off a good days work ..lol


Thats awesome man! The only problem that Ive encountered with the Kelloggs was a little nitrogen deficiency happen about two sooner vs. FFOF would have, no big whoop Id rather control the nitrogen up take anyways. Ive never used the Kelloggs (outdoors) in the 3 cub bag before, Ive been using the Kelloggs patio plus. My current grows are all in FFOF but moving forward Im going to mix the two them half/half with added perlite. (Save some $$$$ and stretch out that FFOF)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a few progress pic's. 1st pic is the Papaya week 7, 2nd is Blackberry and Bubblicious seedlings, 3rd pic is AK-48 just showing pre-flowers, and 4th is the Silver Haze week 10.


----------



## bosweed (Mar 16, 2011)

does hawaii have an original strain?

like in africa, malawi..they have the malawi gold...

is there such thing for hawaii ?


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 16, 2011)

nope. But does it really matter anymore? Genetics have been manipulated so much that you can buy seeds online that of grown properly can have upwards to 20+% THC


----------



## bosweed (Mar 16, 2011)

nice...whats a strain that resulted good in hawaii ?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a few progress pic's. 1st pic is the Papaya week 7, 2nd is Blackberry and Bubblicious seedlings, 3rd pic is AK-48 just showing pre-flowers, and 4th is the Silver Haze week 10.


look good bro..that'll cure wuts illi ya


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> look good bro..that'll cure wuts illi ya


You know it PB!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell is with all the raids on the mainland? I thought dea was supposed to lay off dispensaries?


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 17, 2011)

View attachment 1498665View attachment 1498667


----------



## tardis (Mar 17, 2011)

kailuabro808 said:


> View attachment 1498665View attachment 1498666View attachment 1498667


Looking good bro!!! I'm starting 7 plants now myself!  A TGA Subcool Qleaner, A Connoisseur Genetics SuperSilverSourDieselHaze, A TGA Subcool Void, Next Generation RomulanDiesel, G13 Labs Blueberry Gum, Alphakronik Laika, Cheesequake X Flav I did.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 17, 2011)

Another soldier down....RIP Sion Milosky.........fuckin Mavericks.........that picture I posted a little while back of the guy surfing w/his daughter at Chuns was Sion....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 17, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Another soldier down....RIP Sion Milosky.........fuckin Mavericks.........that picture I posted a little while back of the guy surfing w/his daughter at Chuns was Sion....


Yeah, so sad. Especially w/ that family he left behind... rip.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> Looking good bro!!! I'm starting 7 plants now myself!  A TGA Subcool Qleaner, A Connoisseur Genetics SuperSilverSourDieselHaze, A TGA Subcool Void, Next Generation RomulanDiesel, G13 Labs Blueberry Gum, Alphakronik Laika, Cheesequake X Flav I did.


talk about assorted flavors...Tardis is a diverse gardener !
i have 4 strains out scatterered in age , yesterday i was strolling and took a sniff of a Kannibia BIG BAND abt week 8 ..all dusty and sweet , lil thang smelled like a case of crushed PEZ candy...keeps it interesting..those freebies on the ATTITUDE never fail !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 17, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Another soldier down....RIP Sion Milosky.........fuckin Mavericks.........that picture I posted a little while back of the guy surfing w/his daughter at Chuns was Sion....


I was just thinking about that lastnight. what a trip.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was just thinking about that lastnight. what a trip.


And he made the wave, too... eaten by the white water. Nuts.


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 17, 2011)

bosweed said:


> does hawaii have an original strain?
> 
> like in africa, malawi..they have the malawi gold...
> 
> is there such thing for hawaii ?


no Hawaii doesn't have any Land-race strains. But all strains that have been grown here over several generation become uniquely Hawaiian due to genetic drift like no other place on earth!


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 17, 2011)

it to bad about Sion. Now this fucking cold water place has now taken both Sion & Mark Foo. 

This is soooooo Sion. Dude was so casual. 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/outposts/2011/03/hawaiian-big-wave-surfer-sion-milosky-dies-at-mavericks.html


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope you all did your part to help move SB 1458 the other day?! Hawaii needs dispensaries in the worst way! Not to mention the huge revenue the state would get from taxing sales of medical cannabis to state approved patients and outta state card holding patient/tourist who would visit our wonderful state.

We all need to be involved to get all five bills passed. Please all of you who are registered voters, call your elected lawmakers and urge them to pass these bills.

Don't forget, these officials,.. they work for us!!


----------



## grassified (Mar 17, 2011)

> All marijuana sold by a class 1 licensee shall be labeled with a list of all chemical additives, including nonorganic pesticides, herbicides, and fertilizers, that were used in the cultivation and the production of the marijuana


hooray, this is a big step forward in mmj dispensing. I think we are the first ones to do it? if it all goes through of course.

Looks like a lot of money, $100 for out of staters to get a temporary in state license to obtain mmj here! better hope hawaii gets some rich stoner tourists.

20k a year to own a dispensary/10k a year to grow, dont forget the 15% excise tax on top of everything.

I could have also sworn I read something in their about class 2 (growers) not being allowed to sell MMj to patients directly, EVER? So everything has to go through the dispensaries? oh man that sounds like a hell hole of a tax trap to me.

With all these taxes im wondering if hawaii mmj industry gonna be boom or bust? We gonna see something like cali/colorado or is it just gonna keep small and on the dl with a small restricted number of patients? any thoughts?


----------



## kailuabro808 (Mar 17, 2011)

i think that eventually we will see the total legalization of mmj here in the hawaiian islands. with much of the population already using to self medicate or for recreational use there is support for the legalization except for big business and pharmaceutical companies. not to mention hawaii is the best proving ground because of our isolation and perfect growing conditions. Medically i think within the next 2-3 years we will see an increase in the number of plants allowed for flowering as well as an increase in local dispensaries. Legalizing is the way to bring hawaii's economy up from the depths and create a new aspect of our tourism industry. imagine how many people would fly out to hawaii just to sample...


----------



## djburns1 (Mar 17, 2011)

looks like a few North Shore farmers here - Haleiwa


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 17, 2011)

$10k for a permit to grow? Save your pennies guys...


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 18, 2011)

kailuabro808 said:


> i y. imagine how many people would fly out to hawaii just to sample...


At the prices our local lawmakers are asking,...I doubt it brah! Why would they come here when Cali & Colorado, New Mexico , Michigan,all have dispensaries already, and are way closer & cheaper. Hawaii lawmakers are trying to double dip if you know what I mean? Sales tax from buyer, then tax them because they are from outta state? No, just take the sales tax and be happy, no need be greedy too!?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 18, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> At the prices our local lawmakers are asking,...I doubt it brah! Why would they come here when Cali & Colorado, New Mexico , Michigan,all have dispensaries already, and are way closer & cheaper. Hawaii lawmakers are trying to double dip if you know what I mean? Sales tax from buyer, then tax them because they are from outta state? No, just take the sales tax and be happy, no need be greedy too!?


the proposed fees are high in comparison to Ca , double dip is right , just speculating but i dont think it would a major draw outside of the trivial lavish folks that seek exotic medicines from Hawaii...not saying there wont be Xtra special visitors..there could be a unique village with a dispensary , mud bath , lomi lomi the whole nine a barefoot retreat with a waiting list a lifetime long ! ..talking charlie and the chocolope factory.
I would not paticipate for a number of reasons...one man band lol...id be in the red with those taxes in no time ..even IF i could produce the quality and meet the standards. 
i know for a fact however that they had to put a limit on the amount of dispensaries on the mainland..it took off like wildfire.
if it passes there will be entrepeneruers staking claims here ...double edge sword ... 
dam interested in hows this developes


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 18, 2011)

Someone in the legislature is praying these bills pass. One of Clayton hee's neighbors said they saw him coming out of the mountains with a gun and a full trash bag. Hmmmmmm.... Maybe he was just picking up rubbish?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 19, 2011)

be cool if it passes..then Clayton can bust outta the closet with his real last name ...Clayton Heemp ..think green


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 19, 2011)

Someone told me recently there would be one trial dispen. on Maui, and none on the other islands for 5 years per an ammend on SB1458.......anyone know anymore on this?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## tardis (Mar 19, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> $10k for a permit to grow? Save your pennies guys...


Curious, so a Dispensary "grower" has to pay 10K, then is allowed 7 plants per patient from the dispensary from whom they have to get the right to grow for. that dispensary has to buy th epot from you then SELL it to those individuals whose license you are using thus profiting off you... now How much dried and cured pot would a person have to grow in a year to cover the 10K license fee and make a profit after nutrients, soil, electricity? How many patients licenses would need to be issued to you from a dispensary in order for you to grow enough to offset costs and the 10k fee.... 

The dispensary weed will most likely suck since it will have to be grown in the cheapest way just to break even. I'm better off just sticking with my legal 7 plants for myself as there is no way to profit... (oh yes and in the bill I read that the grower is also responsible for installing a high tech security camera system and having a dedicated internet connection to ensure police can watch those cameras 24/7, AND you have to have the computers and harddrives to record 72 hours at all times... 

(course I got a security system so if anyone were to try to take my stuff i'd know who they were within a very short period of time, but i'm not saying how its setup or how much it cost me, its not cheap)

Anyway, I don't see how the dispensaries will get anything quality for the medical patients in need of safe access unless a dispensary and growers donate their time and a hell of a lot of money without expecting anything in return. Too bad, it would have been nice to be a medical grower.


----------



## tardis (Mar 19, 2011)

Dont forget that the dispensary which buys the pot has to pay a fee on it, pay for their rent, their security, their electricity, their employees, so lets say that means they can't afford to buy it for more than $50.00 an ounce. YOu are allowed to grow 7 plants per patients at 1 ounce allowed per plant (how you dictate that is like dictating the direction of the wind in a valley), but you are only allowed 6oz per patient at the dispensary, so thats $300 a patient, say you do 4 grows a year you would make $1,200 a year per patient.. Now lets say the dispensary allocates you 6 patients. And IF those patients purchased EVERY single bit you sold so there was no need to work out a loss with the dispensary, best scenario, you would be making $7,200 a year and spending 10K on the license and with electric, materials, etc not even counting the time you work, you woudl have to spend probly anohter 10k. So you would lose $12,000 a year growing pot for ill people... Expensive to do good.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 19, 2011)

@ tardis seems like you have to be rich to operate within the "legal guidelines". I get what they're doing now. They're gonna pass all the necessary bills and say "HI now allows dispensaries" when in fact, no regular grower(s) can afford the permits. I don't know about you guys, but it's not like I have an extra 20k every year for the dispensary liscence. 

I see no money in the system they have going. And that's exactly what they want. No dispensaries.


----------



## tardis (Mar 19, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> @ tardis seems like you have to be rich to operate within the "legal guidelines". I get what they're doing now. They're gonna pass all the necessary bills and say "HI now allows dispensaries" when in fact, no regular grower(s) can afford the permits. I don't know about you guys, but it's not like I have an extra 20k every year for the dispensary liscence.
> 
> I see no money in the system they have going. And that's exactly what they want. No dispensaries.


Part of me just thinks they are ignorant to facts like you can't grow harvest and cure plants in 2 weeks, and the fact that they have a deep aversion and hate for Hawaii's citizens who are disabled. Either they just love to see the people who put them in office suffer and have worse health, or they are too lazy to do the research to figure out the right choice in their job voting on anything, or they are just unintelligent.

Oh well. I will say a passage of this bill will be a good thing for the long term health of Hawaiis people.

PS, I gotta stop my ranting, people might take me seriously.


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 20, 2011)

Week 7 shot...


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 21, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Someone told me recently there would be one trial dispen. on Maui, and none on the other islands for 5 years per an ammend on SB1458.......anyone know anymore on this?


I heard something along those lines too. I tell you what, this is bullshit! Already I smell a dirty money trail leading to lawmaker's doorsteps! They call these place "compassion centers" for a reason, and setting up one on Maui for five year trial is bullshit! I gotta ask too, why Maui? If you're only gonna set up one isle for a trial basis, it should be the Big Island, not Maui! If 57% of the registered medical cannabis users are concentrated on the Big Island, this should be the pilot island, not fucking Maui. Why Maui, I'm assuming Kalani English wrote the bill, and has had his pockets greased by local pro medical cannabis advocates from Maui. But I'l be damn if I'm gonna sit back and let this shit happen right in front of me. There something corrupt about this decision!?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 21, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I heard something along those lines too. I tell you what, this is bullshit! Already I smell a dirty money trail leading to lawmaker's doorsteps! They call these place "compassion centers" for a reason, and setting up one on Maui for five year trial is bullshit! I gotta ask too, why Maui? If you're only gonna set up one isle for a trial basis, it should be the Big Island, not Maui! If 57% of the registered medical cannabis users are concentrated on the Big Island, this should be the pilot island, not fucking Maui. Why Maui, I'm assuming Kalani English wrote the bill, and has had his pockets greased by local pro medical cannabis advocates from Maui. But I'l be damn if I'm gonna sit back and let this shit happen right in front of me. There something corrupt about this decision!?


I feel like the guy in your avatar


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats this mean? Does this mean it passes after the GOV signs it into law? Kinda confused with the legislation process


SB1458 SD2 HD1
3/22/2011	H	The committees on JUD recommend that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes were as follows: 11 Ayes: Representative(s) Keith-Agaran, Rhoads, Brower, Cabanilla, Herkes, Ito, Luke, McKelvey, B. Oshiro, Tsuji, Thielen; Ayes with reservations: none; 2 Noes: Representative(s) Fontaine, Marumoto; and 2 Excused: Representative(s) Carroll, Souki.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 23, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Whats this mean? Does this mean it passes after the GOV signs it into law? Kinda confused with the legislation process
> 
> 
> SB1458 SD2 HD1
> 3/22/2011	H	The committees on JUD recommend that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes were as follows: 11 Ayes: Representative(s) Keith-Agaran, Rhoads, Brower, Cabanilla, Herkes, Ito, Luke, McKelvey, B. Oshiro, Tsuji, Thielen; Ayes with reservations: none; 2 Noes: Representative(s) Fontaine, Marumoto; and 2 Excused: Representative(s) Carroll, Souki.


I think it means it passed all committees. Now onto the house/senate? Just guessing.

Edit: nevermind, it has to pass 1 more committee. If it passes, then it goes to the senate. 

Anyone have the amendments to the bill?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 23, 2011)

Found "unofficial" amendments:

General excise tax of 30% to go to general fund
Establishes a pilot program on Maui for 5 years, with one dispensary
Requires*24/7 live video feed to law enforcement
Requires*24/7 unannounced access for law enforcement
Non-card holders not allowed on premises
Dispensary must be 600 yards (not feet!) from nearest schools, etc
No use on premises
Edibles must meet DOH food production standards
Annual licensing fee (which is still not determined) for the dispensary will go to Maui County.

This blows! Now the cops want to watch me scratch my ass while I tend to my plants...


----------



## Cru3l (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the camera's refer to the the dispensary


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 23, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I think the camera's refer to the the dispensary


I think you're right. I read the bill again, but in the security section it says 

**** §329-H* Security of licensed premises for public safety concerns. *(a)* All licensees shall implement appropriate security and safety measures to deter and prevent the theft of marijuana and the unauthorized entrance onto the licensee's business premises.
**** (b)* All licensees shall:
**** (1)* Install a security camera surveillance system with seventy-two hours of storage capacity;
**** (2)* Install an alarm system for break-ins that is connected to an alarm company to alert law enforcement of break-ins; and
**** (3)* Store marijuana in a locked area on the premises.

They should have said "class 1 licensees" instead of "all", class 1 being the dispensary license.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 23, 2011)

hey yall it jeb sayin high to my brahs in hi. greenhorn,kkday,sufdout. was good guys? 
heres a clip of what sum of us do in the winter in northern mn. check it surfing in a ice blizzard.
http://cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2011/03/23/vo.mn.blizzard.surfing.kdlh


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Jeb- How ya been? Thanks for the vid! Those dudes are so punk. I don't go outdoors if it's less than 70 degrees. Thanks for the memories though, reminds me of when I was 18 surfing in N. Japan up by Russia in snow storms and getting my shit handed to me. I was surfing by myself late one summer night at a sick rivermouth/beachbreak, drove home and an hour later a tsunami erased the village I was surfing in front of, didn't feel the quake cause was driving. About 3 years ago I had an opportunity to go and live on the beach in Sendai and just surf and teach english, damn glad I went home to the islands...


----------



## grassified (Mar 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Jeb- How ya been? Thanks for the vid! Those dudes are so punk. I don't go outdoors if it's less than 70 degrees. Thanks for the memories though, reminds me of when I was 18 surfing in N. Japan up by Russia in snow storms and getting my shit handed to me. I was surfing by myself late one summer night at a sick rivermouth/beachbreak, drove home and an hour later a tsunami erased the village I was surfing in front of, didn't feel the quake cause was driving. About 3 years ago I had an opportunity to go and live on the beach in Sendai and just surf and teach english, damn glad I went home to the islands...



brah too bad you missed that sick wave! the tsunamis are after you, stay mauka!


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 24, 2011)

just scored these!


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 24, 2011)

been good got an auto grow going on now in my sig. sounds like crazy fun there sufd.
so wheres that fukin greenhorn at?he mia?


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 26, 2011)

cheap and efficient bubble cloner - roots in 5 days!! 

wal-mart container $4, krylon fusion black spray paint $5, 6-inch air stone $3, air pump I already had..total money invested $12.















This is my mother plant where the clones came from..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome Brah! Did you still have to mist the leaves?


----------



## JShmoode (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice one Hawaiians, keep it growing...


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome Brah! Did you still have to mist the leaves?


haha now that you mentioned it, i totally forgot to mist the clones...! i planted the clone on the left side in soil today and also received these goodies in the mail today!!
Attitude Bday Promo! purchased the cataract kush x 6fem, received a Promo pack of confidential cheese x 6fem, UFO Freebies - 1 x blue hash and 1 x critical+, BDAY GIVEAWAYs - 1 x FEM T.H SEEDS &#8211; SAGE
1 X FEM T.H SEEDS &#8211; KUSHAGE
1 X FEM T.H SEEDS &#8211; BURMESE KUSH
2 X REG T.H SEEDS &#8211; DARK STAR
2 x REG T.H SEEDS &#8211; HEAVY DUTY FRUITY
1 X G13 LABS &#8211; WHITE RUSSIAN


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice freebies, Waters. Dark Star is a great hybrid for sure... lots of color to it, and a good combo body/head stone. . . peace hawaii.


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 27, 2011)

sounds good trank...if i get any males maybe i'll let it breed with my girls...lucky guy!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> sounds good trank...if i get any males maybe i'll let it breed with my girls...lucky guy!


no matter what, you've got some great ammo. have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's my Silver Haze 75 day of flowering, the plant height was 1.5' and produced 2 oz, with a little longer veg period this lady has the potential to produce huge yields.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's the Papaya 56 days of flowering, I didn't veg these plants long enough, but the plant produced decent buds for such a short plant, smells killer, looks killer, and it smokes great....i love this plant


----------



## Topo (Mar 28, 2011)

High Brudahs and Sistahs,

Well, my whacko mom drove me nuts in Honolulu, so I went back to the mainland. I am now back to indoor growing. A spare shower is a PERFECT set up! Now I get a drain, glass doors to open and close for temperature control, mylar, and a "poop" fan which pulls out most of the odor. Not that it matters, I have a Washington MMJ card.

I'm got some Barney's Tangerine Dream started, which is a a Cup Finalist. Mostly sativa  and 100% germ rate (Attitude's). Dispensaries are everywhere, and most of them deliver quickly. I can get my buds faster than a Domino's pizza!  I just want to say aloha to all in the 50th. Pics attached. I even threw in a haole rainbow . 

I am also legal, and I have an arrangement to sell (donate) my colas to a co-op dispensary. So damn cool.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 28, 2011)

Topo said:


> High Brudahs and Sistahs,
> 
> Well, my whacko mom drove me nuts in Honolulu, so I went back to the mainland. I am now back to indoor growing. A spare shower is a PERFECT set up! Now I get a drain, glass doors to open and close for temperature control, mylar, and a "poop" fan which pulls out most of the odor. Not that it matters, I have a Washington MMJ card.
> 
> ...


 Hawaii mmj laws gotta step up


----------



## stoneyburd (Mar 29, 2011)

howzit everybody...one of my girls is looking sick, wondering if anybody here had some ideas.

My lady that is sick is LA Confidential x OG Kush

This is what some of the leaves are looking like (bottom and top view)View attachment 1520914View attachment 1520915

Both are 44 days into flowering and first started showing signs of this about day 37. I have been feeding them brita filtered water with 1tbs Happy Frog Guano, 2 tbs Big Bloom, 1.5 tsp sensi-cal Per 1 Gallon of water. Soil is E.B Stone Organic mix. Feeding every other watering.

First thing I suspected was nutrient lock-out, so I flushed at day 39. I cut off the affected fan leaves and waited. Its day 44 now and more fan leaves are being affected. 

The rest of the plant looks healthy, no wilting or dying-off pistils, but i know something is up and I need to solve it. 

Anybody?View attachment 1520918


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice buds Stoney. I assume the ph of your water is dailed in? Have you grown this heavy feeding strain before?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm... almost looks like Mg, but not sure it is. Is there Mg in that sensi cal? Maybe ph...

edit: hah, nice call SurfdOut, was thinking the same thing, apparently at almost the same time!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Bobo- Howzit? Yeah, know his girls are cal-mag whores, but get that in da sensi-cal................when I was born my last name was Bobo....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's my Silver Haze 75 day of flowering, the plant height was 1.5' and produced 2 oz, with a little longer veg period this lady has the potential to produce huge yields.


looks good Coots, let me know if she puts the voodoo on yur ass.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2011)

Topo said:


> High Brudahs and Sistahs,
> 
> Well, my whacko mom drove me nuts in Honolulu, so I went back to the mainland. I am now back to indoor growing. A spare shower is a PERFECT set up! Now I get a drain, glass doors to open and close for temperature control, mylar, and a "poop" fan which pulls out most of the odor. Not that it matters, I have a Washington MMJ card.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Topo-
Hope all is well! Best of luck in your new situation! Are those pics of the TD? Got some of those seeds gonna pop soon....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> been good got an auto grow going on now in my sig. sounds like crazy fun there sufd.
> so wheres that fukin greenhorn at?he mia?


Greenhorny still chillin in the cut, but he switched it up alittle bit to keep it fresh......grow dem autos son!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Bobo- Howzit? Yeah, know his girls are cal-mag whores, but get that in da sensi-cal................when I was born my last name was Bobo....


Hah! There's a few Bobos out there, then? 

Yeah, figured that Sensi Cal had a good dose of Mg in there, but had never used it. I'm growing some Cheese right now, and those are some Mg suckers for sure, too. My meter got a little out of whack without me knowing, also, and combined I had something that looked similar to Stoneyburd's. My pH is back, but I still can't give these little fuckers enough Mg. They're in week 7 now though, so I guess I don't need to.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Surfd, The bud is curing up nice, but it hasnt put the voodoo on me yet....i probably should have flowered it another week. It had about 10% amber trich's, next time around i'll harvest with 50/50 to ensure a little extra voodoo...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's a pic of the AK48 at the end of week 4, this plant is growing fast, i hope it finishes early


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a pic of the AK48 at the end of week 4, this plant is growing fast, i hope it finishes early


looking good 'Cooter',but your a long ways away still. As a former grower of Ak-48, I know. let her go all the way,she will reward you for your patients..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Puna! I'm thinking the harvest window will be around week 9/10, but I&#8217;ll let the plant decide that. I&#8217;m shooting for at least 50% amber trich&#8217;s prior to harvest.
So how did you like AK48? How was the smoke? Seems like this plant might be a heavy yielder? How long did your AK's flower? I have 3 of them flowering and they all appear to be very uniform, they all smell the same, look the same, they are all flowering at the same rate for the most part.


----------



## stoneyburd (Mar 30, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice buds Stoney. I assume the ph of your water is dailed in? Have you grown this heavy feeding strain before?


Well I gotta admit I did get lazy with checking ph. water here is about 7.6-8 tap, and I was adding lemon juice to ph adjust my water to 6.3ish. stopped checking after a couple weeks of steady ph reading. I was giving sensical 1.5 tsp/gal every other watering, should I have been giving more? gonna add some molasses later to help with Ca an Mg too.
and I realized I way surpassed the life of my water filter, so water might be main issue, lots of chlorine in the water here can smell it out the faucet. changed filter and flushed again, crossing fingers!

first time growing this strain, hope I can turn this around and have it finish decent. anybody grow this cross before?


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a pic of the AK48 at the end of week 4, this plant is growing fast, i hope it finishes early


lookin good coots, looks like ak doesn't have much internode growth? one big fat bud hopefully..!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2011)

The plant kinda stretched in flower mode, and i usually cut off the lower bottom growth to make one giant flower


----------



## tardis (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/9e0ff9b3a58046c88657f9b1539d65f9/HI--Pot-Lawsuit/

HILO, Hawaii  Eight Puna residents are suing Hawaii County officials, alleging police, prosecutors and other county officials have failed to abide by a voter initiative making adult personal use of marijuana the "lowest law enforcement priority."

The Hawaii Tribune-Herald reported the plaintiffs are seeking $5 million in punitive damages. The lawsuit asks police and prosecutors to stop investigating and prosecuting people in ways that are inconsistent with the Hawaii County code.

The suit names Mayor Billy Kenoi, Police Chief Harry Kubojiri, retiring Prosecutor Jay Kimura, and Deputy Prosecutors Charlene Iboshi and Mitch Roth. All current County Council members and all former members on the panel when the voter initiative was passed into law in 2008 are also named.

The suit was filed in Hilo Circuit Court last Thursday.

------

Wow, if the police are NOT treating marijuana there like the lowest possible priorty they are technically, legally speaking, breaking the law..... of course it would be hard to prove that. I'm curious what the evidence they are using is, anyone know? What happend to cause this? Someone sent me this link and I had to see what was going on???


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 31, 2011)

tardis said:


> http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/9e0ff9b3a58046c88657f9b1539d65f9/HI--Pot-Lawsuit/
> 
> Wow, if the police are NOT treating marijuana there like the lowest possible priority they are technically, legally speaking, breaking the law..... of course it would be hard to prove that. I'm curious what the evidence they are using is, anyone know? What happened to cause this? Someone sent me this link and I had to see what was going on???


that's easy. Like yesterday for instance. My fucking house was buzzed over several times by these fucking "ghetto birds". Tw o things that really pisses me off. Fuckeroos fly so fucking low that your house and ground below you shakes, and their time to do this shit. It was roughly about 4:45 p.m. and they start their work in the skies above my neighborhood?

All those named in the lawsuit should be thrown in jail. They have avoided this law for some time now. Flying helicopters looking for cannabis. How does that equate to a low priority offense? In my world, it would only be a crime if a cop accidentally fell upon-said cannabis. But looking for it alone rules out it as being a low priority offense. Dude, these "ghetto birds" fly roughly twice a month over my subdivision, and others on the Big Island. It doesn't take a "rocket scientist to do the math on the fuel cost to run two helicopters every-time they do their little "seek & destroy" game. I'm not talking about the destroying of medical gardens. I'm talking about these pricks ruining the lives of those who want to make their life a little bit better by using medical cannabis to relieve pain. I can't be on oxycondin, percodan, etc.,etc...to deal with my pain issues. Been there,..and done that too!

Hypocrisy in the islands. Mayor Billy Kenoi gives green light for Police Chief Kubijiri to let his "goon squad" out. Billy Kenoi smoked pakalolo almost daily as a Big Island high schooler. County Prosecutor Jay Kimura has never found a cannabis case he wouldn't except. Hypocrisy again? I think so. Early this year Kimura announced his retirement from law enforcement so he would have time to stand by his criminal brother's side on Maui as he faces multiple charges of embezzelment.

These fucking helicopters are truly my only beef on the Big Island. Remember, we because of said initiative are able to grow 24 plants legally of any stages of growth too. Plus we are able to have two pounds dry. How about the rest of the Hawaii's county's, ..oh yeah I'm sorry 7 plants of which four can be mature. I truly hope these current bills put forth by the senate pass. Hawaii needs to catch up with oh say, Cali, Colorado , Oregon , Michigan, New Mexico, and Montana to name just a few. Our state is so fucking far behind, I'm actually thinking of moving to the mainland if things don't change, and change fast here with regards to medical cannabis laws!?!?!?!!


----------



## tardis (Mar 31, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> that's easy. Like yesterday for instance. My fucking house was buzzed over several times by these fucking "ghetto birds". Tw o things that really pisses me off. Fuckeroos fly so fucking low that your house and ground below you shakes, and their time to do this shit. It was roughly about 4:45 p.m. and they start their work in the skies above my neighborhood?
> 
> All those named in the lawsuit should be thrown in jail. They have avoided this law for some time now. Flying helicopters looking for cannabis. How does that equate to a low priority offense? In my world, it would only be a crime if a cop accidentally fell upon-said cannabis. But looking for it alone rules out it as being a low priority offense. Dude, these "ghetto birds" fly roughly twice a month over my subdivision, and others on the Big Island. It doesn't take a "rocket scientist to do the math on the fuel cost to run two helicopters every-time they do their little "seek & destroy" game. I'm not talking about the destroying of medical gardens. I'm talking about these pricks ruining the lives of those who want to make their life a little bit better by using medical cannabis to relieve pain. I can't be on oxycondin, percodan, etc.,etc...to deal with my pain issues. Been there,..and done that too!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the House killed all bills except the 5 year test dispensory on a yet to be nammed island. Plant limits are still 7 because they don't understand how much time it takes to properly grow a plant that may or may not have medical value once harvested, cured, and ingested. 

Yeah, it seems they only harrass marijuana smokers because they seem like a safe victim to bully, what they don't understand is the way laws are now the medical patients can start doing the bullying against he government with lawyers who can pick these peoples careers dry to the bone for their offenses. Gets me angry when any group of my home island is being abused by those in power.


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 31, 2011)

...sad the house killed the bills...sad day in hawaii!


----------



## 808cruiser (Mar 31, 2011)

what kind of strains would work best in hawaii? if i planted in may when do you think i could harvest. planning my first grow so just trying to keep it simple and just grow in the mountains. 

thanks


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 31, 2011)

............


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 31, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> ...sad the house killed the bills...sad day in hawaii!


Fuk'n weak!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 31, 2011)

the other legal project............


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 31, 2011)

Fun with storage sheds........


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice surfd...be careful though. Cops didn't get the memo that you're legal. To them you're straight up OG, hahaha


----------



## watersrunning (Mar 31, 2011)

solid grow surfd! what strains you producing?


----------



## irie808 (Apr 1, 2011)

Orange kush. Im hitting almost 9 weeks. Should I let it go a week more or so. First 3 are without flash and last two are with..if it helps?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice plant irie, yeah, I'd let her go at least another week...keep an eye out for fungus in dem colas....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 1, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Nice surfd...be careful though. Cops didn't get the memo that you're legal. To them you're straight up OG, hahaha


I might be growing in 2 different states.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 1, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> solid grow surfd! what strains you producing?


Way too many.......one of the things I am excited about is some high BCD strains that I'm lucky enough to be growing soon.......but right now it's alot of old school skunks and afghans and of course plenty chemdawg crosses...gonna start some pure hazes for the long season....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> looks good Coots, let me know if she puts the voodoo on yur ass.....


I sampled a little bit of the SH and it does have a little voodoo in their..lol....If I flower it an extra week Ill probably need to hire a priest to come out an perform an exorcism on me...lol


----------



## irie808 (Apr 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice plant irie, yeah, I'd let her go at least another week...keep an eye out for fungus in dem colas....


Thanks surf. Yea. Just looked at her today and found a small batch of rot on small lower nug so I just pulled it off. Ill let her go another week...dry...then cure


----------



## tardis (Apr 2, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> ............


Beautiful Setup bro!!!!  Makes me feel like the amateur I am just looking at it! I wish I had a room like that!


----------



## tardis (Apr 2, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Orange kush. Im hitting almost 9 weeks. Should I let it go a week more or so. First 3 are without flash and last two are with..if it helps?


My guess would be another week, but I coudl be wrong. you need to get a trichomescope and see if they are Clear, Cloudy, or Amber. I prefer to harvest early with 90% cloudy and only 5% amber, but I like the sativay up high and most people would say i'm harvesting too soon.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 2, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Thanks surf. Yea. Just looked at her today and found a small batch of rot on small lower nug so I just pulled it off. Ill let her go another week...dry...then cure


through experience I've noticed if you find one spot of rot on the outside of a nain kola, there's usually plenty more inside! Did you use your fingers and forced open the bud to examine inside? What color was the rot? Did it have a brown color to it, or a blu/greenish tint perhaps.

Oh, does anybody have a link with regards to House voting down all cannabis bills? I need it ASAP, please?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> Unfortunately the House killed all bills except the 5 year test dispensory on a yet to be nammed island.


 Where did you hear that Tardis? Because this is what I found!

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/Governors_aide_tied_to_big_donor.html


----------



## irie808 (Apr 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> My guess would be another week, but I coudl be wrong. you need to get a trichomescope and see if they are Clear, Cloudy, or Amber. I prefer to harvest early with 90% cloudy and only 5% amber, but I like the sativay up high and most people would say i'm harvesting too soon.


Yea...she's pretty cloudy...not too much amber color but ima jus let her go another week. I enjoy the more indica feeling. Always good to have day smokes though.


----------



## irie808 (Apr 2, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> through experience I've noticed if you find one spot of rot on the outside of a nain kola, there's usually plenty more inside! Did you use your fingers and forced open the bud to examine inside? What color was the rot? Did it have a brown color to it, or a blu/greenish tint perhaps.
> 
> Oh, does anybody have a link with regards to House voting down all cannabis bills? I need it ASAP, please?


Hey puna. The rot was more dried brown if that helps. But I jus smoked a joint and sat in front of her tweaking for an hour looking for rot zones between the buds but didn't find too many. Ill watch her throughout the week for more rot before I cut


----------



## tardis (Apr 2, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Where did you hear that Tardis? Because this is what I found!
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/Governors_aide_tied_to_big_donor.html


Well According to the following link the House isn't going to decide until Tuesday for FIN on to pass SB1458, which tells me those listed are associated with their passage in Senate but not necessarily the House yet. http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1458


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 2, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Where did you hear that Tardis? Because this is what I found!
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/Governors_aide_tied_to_big_donor.html


this star advertiser link is dated march 13.....i herd different


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> Well According to the following link the House isn't going to decide until Tuesday for FIN on to pass SB1458, which tells me those listed are associated with their passage in Senate but not necessarily the House yet. http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1458


In the description of the bill, it says "effective July 1, 2050". Is that for realz??


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 3, 2011)

last nite i germd a fem cataract kush and a fem blue hash...both popped and i can see the tail...planting tonight!




UPDATE!!!!

small pots cleaned, dirt added, cataract kush and blue hash seeds in the soil...!!


----------



## TheCovinator (Apr 3, 2011)

Just moved out to Waikiki any you guys near the area would loved to toke up on da beach or something with yea guys


----------



## Akalo Boy (Apr 3, 2011)

you might need Cal-Mag. Your using filter water and that lack cal and mag.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 3, 2011)

TheCovinator said:


> Just moved out to Waikiki any you guys near the area would loved to toke up on da beach or something with yea guys


Word to the wise. I worked as a Waikiki Beachboy for about twenty years. I know that area inside & out. If you wanna smoke on the beach. I suggest you do it either late at night, or right before sun up. "5-0" everywhere, in uniform, and in deep cover. But I'll throw you a "bone". Never ask anyone down there to get you "pakalolo",unless it's some young surf rat. Also, do you know how to spot the undercover cops down there in Waikiki? Usually local cops have to work undercover down there. If you are suspecious of someone,look down at their feet. Undercovers never , I repeat never wear slippers! They stand out like "dog's balls", if you know what to look for. They will always have tennis shoes(to chase you) on, and a fucking "fanny pack" around their waist to hold Police ID, gun, and handcuffs.
Over the years I've many people get busted by the Waikiki 5-0. Be extremely careful brah. Waikiki ain't what it use to be!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 3, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> this star advertiser link is dated march 13.....i herd different


as for my link being outdated. Shows you I've been a bit "bo-bo" these days,sorry. So, if the House voted these bill down. Why doesn' Hawaii just move forward and get enough legal signatures to have it put on the ballot of the next election....I'm talking legalizing Recreational smoking here, not medical! You all need to find out how you House Rep. voted on these bills? If they voted them down, you need to ask them why? You need to remind them that this is 2011, not 1991. When they tell you they voted against medical cannabis because of "kids" in the community. Tell them funny you should mention kids. Because since they voted down dispensaries,kids is who you'll turn to ,to find weed! 

Cock sucking cowards(lawmakers in House) who are afraid to pass these bills need to get voted outta office. Hawaii, is a Democratic run Senate, House, and Govenor office,...and we can't pass these bills? There is something wrong in Hooterville!?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Word to the wise. I worked as a Waikiki Beachboy for about twenty years. I know that area inside & out. If you wanna smoke on the beach. I suggest you do it either late at night, or right before sun up. "5-0" everywhere, in uniform, and in deep cover. But I'll throw you a "bone". Never ask anyone down there to get you "pakalolo",unless it's some young surf rat. Also, do you know how to spot the undercover cops down there in Waikiki? Usually local cops have to work undercover down there. If you are suspecious of someone,look down at their feet. Undercovers never , I repeat never wear slippers! They stand out like "dog's balls", if you know what to look for. They will always have tennis shoes(to chase you) on, and a fucking "fanny pack" around their waist to hold Police ID, gun, and handcuffs.
> Over the years I've many people get busted by the Waikiki 5-0. Be extremely careful brah. Waikiki ain't what it use to be!!


never laughed as hard on here .....great way to come across with some good advice ...badass job puna ..i had tears in my eyes


----------



## TheCovinator (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha yeah I got cha Puna man ive been down here for little more than a month. The cops on Waikiki are dicks. Ive found a few solid connections here, stuff beats the hell outta Indiana , been a long time lurker of the forum and follower of this massive thread now I live here its great. I need to get some lannnd gah serously. any Oahu peoples ?


----------



## tardis (Apr 3, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> In the description of the bill, it says "effective July 1, 2050". Is that for realz??


Heh, no they just throw a date on it thats far away because they have to put a date on it, and if it goes into effect before the pass the bill then it screws up their system, so they find it easier to put a date thats waaay off then make an earlier date once all the work is done. They do it with all bills in Hawaii.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> Heh, no they just throw a date on it thats far away because they have to put a date on it, and if it goes into effect before the pass the bill then it screws up their system, so they find it easier to put a date thats waaay off then make an earlier date once all the work is done. They do it with all bills in Hawaii.


 Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 5, 2011)

TheCovinator said:


> Ha yeah I got cha Puna man ive been down here for little more than a month. The cops on Waikiki are dicks. Ive found a few solid connections here, stuff beats the hell outta Indiana , been a long time lurker of the forum and follower of this massive thread now I live here its great. I need to get some lannnd gah serously. any Oahu peoples ?


no, what you really need is to get the fuck outta Waikiki! All you get from Waikiki is a very commercial Hawaii,..and of course the Golden Arches too instead of rainbows!?

Basically all you get in Waikiki is fucked up cops. A fair share of "rip offs",with high school quality of weed, and an extremely high amount of "chicks with kickstands". If this is all you seek from Paradise, then Waikiki is for you! Otherwise,get the fuck outta Waikiki ASAP


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 5, 2011)

just thought I'd show "Bboy", that we do make hash here in the islands, not just Cali. Yo, "B",when you coming home? How'd that date with 'Sativa' go anyways? I'm still waiting on a few copies of KUSH Mag. too!?

Alika, here is a early look at JD Short's 'Whitakers Blues'. Unfortunately only two outta four made it. But the two seem to be digging Puna so far. Check out pic. of the two.


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 5, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> just thought I'd show "Bboy", that we do make hash here in the islands, not just Cali. Yo, "B",when you coming home? How'd that date with 'Sativa' go anyways? I'm still waiting on a few copies of KUSH Mag. too!?
> 
> Alika, here is a early look at JD Short's 'Whitakers Blues'. Unfortunately only two outta four made it. But the two seem to be digging Puna so far. Check out pic. of the two.


nice H-Grade!


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 6, 2011)

dinafem blue hash






dna genetics cataract kush


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Puna-Just flew in last night...nice bubble, please keep us updated on those blues...thinking about taking one of his dad's classes...Shecky still around? Thought he got tied down by a woman somewhere.

Have had shit luck finding Kush mag(all the issues are online but you'd like hardcopies yeah?) in the traingle, but will be back in Oakland on 4/20 so will try to hunt er down before I head for the hills again. Sativa is pregnant...not mines..

Speaking of cops, in Cali last week I left the gate down by the Hwy open and a cop came up to check some easement issue, it was a nice day so I had just moved over a hundred plants out into the sun, brother looked over at them didn't even register on his face and kept talking about deer and shit then he left.....freedom

Good luck on those seedlings runningwaters, Dinafem has some great smelling strains.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, Puna typed you up a long PM the other day but said your PMs were full, felt like your avatar...


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna-Just flew in last night...nice bubble, please keep us updated on those blues...thinking about taking one of his dad's classes...Shecky still around? Thought he got tied down by a woman somewhere.
> 
> Have had shit luck finding Kush mag(all the issues are online but you'd like hardcopies yeah?) in the traingle, but will be back in Oakland on 4/20 so will try to hunt er down before I head for the hills again. Sativa is pregnant...not mines..
> 
> ...


YES I! i got one blue hash, which was a freebie from attitude so i want her as a mother...is 24/0 or 18/6 for veg better?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd run her 24/0 until she pops up and gets going then run her at 20/4 for a couple of weeks and back her down to 18/6 for the rest of her life...but thats just me..


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's my AK-47 @ in week 10. I'm gonna cut her down this weekend


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 7, 2011)

Lookin Good Cru3l !!


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 7, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Here's my AK-47 @ in week 10. I'm gonna cut her down this weekend


thats some bombbbBBB BUUuuddddDDD!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna-Just flew in last night...nice bubble, please keep us updated on those blues...thinking about taking one of his dad's classes...Shecky still around? Thought he got tied down by a woman somewhere.
> 
> Have had shit luck finding Kush mag(all the issues are online but you'd like hardcopies yeah?) in the traingle, but will be back in Oakland on 4/20 so will try to hunt er down before I head for the hills again. Sativa is pregnant...not mines..
> 
> ...


Good to see you back. I know what you mean about taking one of DJ's classes, I'd love to it too. I heard it was limited to Cali residents only. But that was awhile back. Hopefully that has changed by now?

Shecky hasn't been posting here for a few weeks. Perhaps he's outta free time these days? But I did have the chance to "talks story"with him for a few good hours one night in Hilo awhile back. 

The 'Whitaker Blues',while only two outta the four made it. I think I'll be blessed with the two though. It looks like I'm gonna come away with both a male, and a female!? As tiny as they are,they both already stink up the area!


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 7, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Here's my AK-47 @ in week 10. I'm gonna cut her down this weekend


how do you compare 600watt hPS setup vs old LED setup? I'm mean the proof is in the pudding(picture) as they say

Keep up the good work


----------



## noo1knos (Apr 7, 2011)

A baddas and sistas howzit going! I live on the windward side of oahu and was planning a guerrilla grow.I was wondering how much days of rain most strains can take before they start growing mold or having budrot.Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna-Just flew in last night...nice bubble, please keep us updated on those blues...thinking about taking one of his dad's classes...Shecky still around? Thought he got tied down by a woman somewhere.
> 
> Have had shit luck finding Kush mag(all the issues are online but you'd like hardcopies yeah?) in the traingle, but will be back in Oakland on 4/20 so will try to hunt er down before I head for the hills again. Sativa is pregnant...not mines..
> 
> ...


Were you in Cali when the raids happened?


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 7, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> how do you compare 600watt hPS setup vs old LED setup? I'm mean the proof is in the pudding(picture) as they say
> 
> Keep up the good work



Seems to be working well, but the lighting wasn't the only change for this grow. I've added allot of supplemental nutrients to my feeding schedule. (Liquid Karma, Blast Off, Sweet, Voodoo Juice, Cal-Mag, Silica Blast, Zho). Not to mention the introduction of Co2

HPS has alot of ups, but the downs are mostly monetarily. With HPS comes the need for constant AC, and my power bill skyrocketed. That being said, now I have better medicine; but it costs more. This is the everlasting battle of increasing my gram per watt. I'm currently around .53 grams per watt.


Overall, I'm super happy about the results. My LEDS are my cloning/vegging lights now. I run them 24/7 and the power consumption is minimal, and there is no need for auxiliary ventilation/cooling.


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 7, 2011)

The ladies that are gonna go in flower in a couple weeks.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Were you in Cali when the raids happened?


I don't think so....but I stay in the hills and am kinda disconnected....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried "Subcool's" soil recipe? I'm considering giving it a try. I find it interesting that you grow amazing MJ with super soil that doesn&#8217;t require a nute regiment, I use the FF trio and soluble&#8217;s but if you get a little heavy handed with it you torch your plants&#8230;I hate that! Super Soil, good genetics, and water&#8230;.that my cup of tea if it really works J


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

Coot----winner chicken dinner....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

Use the 2010 revised recipe and divide by 4, go heavy on the worm castings....just use 1lbs for the meals....fits into one 55gal rubbish bin perfectly...cook as long as possible.....try to get the best castings can.....Aaron at Green Hands has castings from that Ewa guy who uses rabbits...exspensive though..contact Ewa dude directly...better yet make your own worm bin...


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 7, 2011)

_Puna~_ Nice bluebabies! I was thinking the same thing.... that you have a male and female.... 
Glad I was able to hook up with you guys.... Thanks for driving into the big city 

_Surfd_~ Welcome back! Are you back on the islands for awhile?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 7, 2011)

Until the waves go flat.....hehe Nah, supposed to be only 2 weeks, but I think I'm gonna stay here for a little longer Hope all has been well with and yours!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 8, 2011)

_"Developed by DJ Short's son, 'JD', the Whitaker Blues is a true Oregon Heritage cross. The mother of the Whitaker Blues is currently referred to as 'Quimby'; an old-school, West Coast staple cut reminiscent of a classic, early indica lineage -- strong and sleepy in its effect.

Quimby was crossed with DJ Short's personal Blueberry father, making the Whitaker Blues appear approx. 80% indica and 20% sativa in structure. It is a stout plant, short branching, sporting large compact buds loaded with resin-very vigorous and productive indoors with hues of violet and blue at its 55-62 day finish. Finished buds have a pungent/sweet velvety grap and slight vanilla flavor. Effect is strong with slight initial stimulation inspiring increased appetite (munchies) and a sedative after-effect."_


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 8, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Seems to be working well, but the lighting wasn't the only change for this grow. I've added allot of supplemental nutrients to my feeding schedule. (Liquid Karma, Blast Off, Sweet, Voodoo Juice, Cal-Mag, Silica Blast, Zho). Not to mention the introduction of Co2
> 
> HPS has alot of ups, but the downs are mostly monetarily. With HPS comes the need for constant AC, and my power bill skyrocketed. That being said, now I have better medicine; but it costs more. This is the everlasting battle of increasing my gram per watt. I'm currently around .53 grams per watt.
> 
> ...



Cru31,

My lights were costing me,and still is costing me roughly around $350.00 to $425.00 a month here on the Big Island. I'm glad you moved into the world of CO2. Do you plan to be a commercial grower? If not why the CO2 emersion? Especially if you worry about heat being thrown off y your HPS bulb. CO2 doesn't work until it 84 or 85 degrees in room, you are aware of that right?


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 8, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Cru31,
> 
> My lights were costing me,and still is costing me roughly around $350.00 to $425.00 a month here on the Big Island. I'm glad you moved into the world of CO2. Do you plan to be a commercial grower? If not why the CO2 emersion? Especially if you worry about heat being thrown off y your HPS bulb. CO2 doesn't work until it 84 or 85 degrees in room, you are aware of that right?


Yes, I'm going to raise my temps to high 70's, low 80s. No plans to be a commercial grower, I really enjoy learning all aspects of growing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Use the 2010 revised recipe and divide by 4, go heavy on the worm castings....just use 1lbs for the meals....fits into one 55gal rubbish bin perfectly...cook as long as possible.....try to get the best castings can.....Aaron at Green Hands has castings from that Ewa guy who uses rabbits...exspensive though..contact Ewa dude directly...better yet make your own worm bin...


 
Shoots!...eh btw what do you use or recommend for the base soil? I usually use FFOF and Kelloggs Patio Plus (1:1 ratio) with added perlite, I dont want to use the FFOF any longer. Do you thing the Kelloggs Patio Plus is good enough as the stand alone base soil?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 8, 2011)

Aloha Guys Just been so busy with so much these days I wanted to chime in on a few things:

1-Puna What Kush Do you want i have all of them and would be glad to send them to you most of it is lame add's for places and head shops but a ok read. I can send them over if you want or stop in the shop when your in the big city ill give them to you. I did the Kushcon and after that they let go the Head guy for the mag Not sure if there going to keep it going?

Cru3l- Nice Job Bro Looks Like you got things going. When you use co2 make sure you have good air movement as Co2 falls fast and wasted at the bottom and place your tube into a good air flow to distribute.


Cooter I like Kelloggs its a great soil just a little chunky with bark now and then. Try Roots organic Greenfields Its the same make up of FFOF but better. My all time best soil Besides making it myself comes from ALL MIX BIO BIZZ but now there are new sunshine mixes out that are Fing great and cheap i have a 2cft bag for 19.95 but it is compressed so it fills 4cft I get a news contaner of soil in about a week if any of you want to try it let me know you saw it on here and ill give you $3 off a bag of any thing 

Worm castings are not cheap but if you want i will sell anyone on here a puond price of $2 or 10 puonds for 18.95 so 1.85 a pound just let anyone in the shop know you saw the price here. 

Sorry I have been busy and dont get to get on here very much but miss the good chatter

FYI- Green Hands OF Aloha will Have a huge customer Day with lots of free Gear and give aways I have aboout 3 pallets of systems lights cloners and nutrentds to give away just trying to look at a date that will work so look for it and be there for lots of free gear. I think its going to be in June and its all day with bands food and FREE STUFF!! also ED Rosenthal may attend if all works out. 

Class coming up on april 28th May have a few speacial Guest from the mainland " Nutrent guys from Green planet wholesale, Owner of Sunpulse lighting and a grow speacelist from Cap controllers/ R & M supply. Look on our web site for more details 


ALOHA and Mahalo 
HK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha Guys Just been so busy with so much these days I wanted to chime in on a few things:
> 
> 1-Puna What Kush Do you want i have all of them and would be glad to send them to you most of it is lame add's for places and head shops but a ok read. I can send them over if you want or stop in the shop when your in the big city ill give them to you. I did the Kushcon and after that they let go the Head guy for the mag Not sure if there going to keep it going?
> 
> ...


Thanks HK...I'll be in your shop this weekend to pick up some soil and other goodies from you


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks HK...I'll be in your shop this weekend to pick up some soil and other goodies from you


Cooter, I used it three years ago. The startup cost was roughly around $500.oo for what Sub tells you to get for his super soil mix. Perhaps it works in Oregon & Cali. but here it was lacking trememdously. I'm an organic dirt farmer. I know growing 100% organic you won't get any major weight, just quality. Let me just put it this way "Coot", there is 101 soil recipes out there that are better than Sub's nad at half the price. Keep that in mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Cooter, I used it three years ago. The startup cost was roughly around $500.oo for what Sub tells you to get for his super soil mix. Perhaps it works in Oregon & Cali. but here it was lacking trememdously. I'm an organic dirt farmer. I know growing 100% organic you won't get any major weight, just quality. Let me just put it this way "Coot", there is 101 soil recipes out there that are better than Sub's nad at half the price. Keep that in mind.


Shoots Braddah Puna!....I'll be doing a little experimentation then :0&#8230;. In your experience what would you use (or add to the soil) to boost the yield?


----------



## djburns1 (Apr 8, 2011)

watersrunning you're gonna love that blue hash - great yield of rock hard nugs -- tastes like burnt caramel and smells like a bag of berries 
to me


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 8, 2011)

Have to agree to disagree on that one Puna, I've always been organic and made teas and shit with my rabbits, horses, and cows and compost pile, but was quite happy with Subs 2010 recipe. What did you find lacking? While I do prefer no animal by-product, I did find the meals made locally and organic. How did it cost you $500, even at making the full batch?

I have a grow documenting this soil on THC Farmer under the grow journals "Outdoor Deadheads".

I'd love to hear more about what you didn't like about this soil.

Thanks for your input Puna, as I highly value all your good advice, and love reading your posts....


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 9, 2011)

djburns1 said:


> watersrunning you're gonna love that blue hash - great yield of rock hard nugs -- tastes like burnt caramel and smells like a bag of berries
> to me


oh man i can't waitt!! have you experience with growing it?? i seen a thread with a pics from start to finish and it didn't look like i could take many clones off of it but i want to mother her and clone her because I only had one free seed of her.....

Mahalo!


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 9, 2011)

GHOA ....put me down for a pallett of roots organic 707 baby ...that stuff is bomb .E nuff nutrients to feed a plants for 6 weeks .....gets umto 30" and outside they go !


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

Try the regular bag or Greenfields, you might like better....


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Have to agree to disagree on that one Puna, I've always been organic and made teas and shit with my rabbits, horses, and cows and compost pile, but was quite happy with Subs 2010 recipe. What did you find lacking? While I do prefer no animal by-product, I did find the meals made locally and organic. How did it cost you $500, even at making the full batch?
> 
> I have a grow documenting this soil on THC Farmer under the grow journals "Outdoor Deadheads".
> 
> ...


How did it come to around $500.00 ,you ask? Most of ingredients were 50pd. bags, with the exception of Humic acid & Aozomite[sp]. My biggest problem with his super soil was it was based on layering. Layering if not done properly could cause plant burn,etc.,etc.. 
I gotta tell you , I went into this experiment with open arms. but anytime I try something new, I always do a side by side grow. Old versus new,...always! I never noticed surge in growth whatsoever. On the contrary. I ended up adding nutrients to the mix. Why? Did my roots not make it down to other layers? I don't know. But I was truly disappointed, but didn't curse Subcools name at all. With growing over the years(started in 74) came many disappointments. But every-time I failed, I came back stronger the next time!

Bottom-line, I'm , I'm addicted to growing, and I gotta express my feelings at times. 

Right now we are living in "Harsh times",so the GOP tells us. I' just think "Cooter" could benefit just as much from a cheaper recipe, than using Sub's. I mean are you guys paying attention to the national news? Sorry if any of you are Republicans, because this party is trying to kill off the middle class. FDR would roll over in his grave if he knew what's going on. Trying to blame labor union for our woes is bullshit! Financial investment Banks are the reason our country is in the shit we find ourselves in. Not one person went to prison for the Wall St. collapse,..thanks 

Sorry, I have a problem with this shit going on in our national news. I hope all you registered blue card holders are pro active in the cannabis community. Just growing & smoking isn't good enough. Have you seen the new June issue of High Times yet? Great article on Montana's grow community. Yet are you aware that the state of Montana is trying to repeal the medical cannabis law there? Everything there now depends on the Gov. of Montana. It's gonna be close, he's a gun touting liberal. But Gov. Sweitzer has been getting a lot of pressure from the right. If Montana falls, it will mean the start of a domino effect. Every right wing Nazi will think they can do the same thing in their state. So I hope you all are card holders that aren't apathetic?

Sorry about rant "B"


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

Preach it Puna! My first job out of college was a high level intelligence position in the Air Force, had TS clearences coming out my ass...after 5 years of watching the CIA/NSA at work, I flushed everything down the drain and got strung out on surfing and drugs for a decade and a half.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

While I'm reminiscing, my grandfather was a nuclear engineer, who was also a very, very powerful man in the US government. Trusted with some of our strongest secrets, we had a talk one night back in the trailer over some beers after I got all my badges. Lets just say he was in Wright -Patterson AFB and Nevada and some of what he said my mind still can't wrap around.................think ET......


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I fucking love where this is going. Wright Patterson is THE hub for ET shit.... everything from Roswell, which did happen, all the way til present day. . . although I'm not sure they store stuff there anymore lol. The truth about that stuff is fascinating tho... I'm a bit of an addict in that category, too, I 'spose...

Puna, I must say, though, that it's not just the Republicans. The Democrats, too. The whole god for fucking saken government is in on this bullshit. The only person that has actually said something note worthy lately is Jesse Ventura-- and he just speaks the truth. We're in dire need of a revolution in this country. We hardly honor our constitution upon which it was founded. Do you feel free? I fucking don't. 

I'm going to cut myself off right there. I could rant for fucking hours about this shit. It makes me so mad-- almost as mad as the ignorant fucks that make up the majority of our population, bleating like sheep, and buying into the bullshit lies our government is now peddling on a major scale. Every time you watch the news your fed blatant propaganda.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> While I'm reminiscing, my grandfather was a nuclear engineer, who was also a very, very powerful man in the US government. Trusted with some of our strongest secrets, we had a talk one night back in the trailer over some beers after I got all my badges. Lets just say he was in Wright -Patterson AFB and Nevada and some of what he said my mind still can't wrap around.................think ET......


Alcohol always helps pry information from close relatives ..... apparently it is a common theme!!!
My Dad & his one brother worked for Hughes.... Dad developed the navigation systems for the SR71 Blackbird.... Uncle was on the team that developed the LASER.... 
Both are supposedly adapted from Alien technology.... Neither one would ever answer my questions..... 
Another Uncle was based at Hill AFB and his job was to inspect all the Minuteman missle silos west of Utah.... He almost always avoided my questions,unless he was drunk...
Well we got drunk He told me that the Air Force is doing stuff that would make most people's heads spin... Told me not to believe the Government version of the Roswell story... He never did admit to seeing anything but I am confident he did!! He did tell me some interesting things about HAARP before he passed away recently...
Conspiracies are fun when you are high!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2011)

Conspiracies? Shit, that stuff is truth, son!


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 9, 2011)

I dunno what to do about my soil nutrients ....i mean i really like the Roswell stuff ...loaded with some man made vermiculite and fire proof perlite...but just cant seem to tagalong with the folks after burnin man.
area 51 nute is just to hard to come by ...really rare anymore ...anybody see any well lit freesbies round here ?...i need to hook up with some moon dust


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, you should see the FF Alien Forest mix--can only buy on base.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

Originally I was trained in Elint(Electronic Intel) but when I got to my first job(North Japan-91), I asked to be placed in the most challenging job they had open and was put into Search. I had to be able to identify everything from D/C to daylight. Thinking I was taking the world by the tail, I almost willingly got transfered into some compartments that I never would have been released from. HAARP scares the shit out of me...but there are other things that scare me more...

I arrived at that site as one of the best new analysts they had ever seen and left 4 years later a drunk, long haired, surf bum, picking the wild sativas on the hillside behind the site, crashing cars into homes, telling base commanders to fuck themselves, getting charged with missing a movement and fucking the head yakuzas of Hatchinohe's girlfriend, and other miscellaneous spreading of good cheer............surf was soooo good though......


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

That was back when Boone's Farm was .99 cents a bottle, so I'm pretty sure that had something to do with something...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 9, 2011)

I also worked under the pineapple field....central Oahu guys should know that one....


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 10, 2011)

did anybody else get to watch and enjoy seeing Nick Diaz throw bombs with Paul Daley? Pretty good Strikeforce Card if I say so myself.


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 10, 2011)

I brought down my AK47. 2 pics below.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 10, 2011)

ok so lets have a little soil discussion here for shit and giggles 

What is the most important thing in soil? 

Me I feel that Life is the most Important thing The soil Food web relies on life. The correct ratio of fungi to bacteria is present, and ratio of predator to prey is present, so soil pH, soil structure, and nutrient cycling occur at the rates and produce the right forms of nutrients for the plant. Nutrients in the soil are in the proper forms for the plant to take-up. It is one of the functions of a healthy foodweb to hold nutrients in non-leachable forms so they remain in soil, until the plant requires the nutrients, and then the plant "turns-on" the right biology to convert the nutrients into forms the plant can take-up (but which are typically very leachable). Dont over water Follow a watering schedule Feed water flush. 

What makes the best base soil? 

There are about five soils that most people say are the top 

Fox Farm Ocean forest 
Roots Organic Potting soil, 707, green fields 
Bio Bizz all Mix 
Sunshine #4 
Pro Mix 

I think these all are great but I think you can make everyone of these very easy. Now that we sell the amendments by the pound it cost about half and you know the amount you are putting in. I sell every one of the things that you would find in a bag of anyone of these soils and when mixed by you it will be more consistent and easyer to reproduce over and over again. 


Do you feed a soil mix or just water 

Consistency is the most important thing!! I follow a schedule of feed water flush when done every week the same way you will see a consistent grow. if you feed each week just keep it light and dont over water when your doing it only about 10-15% run off. watering days should include B-1 and Hormones maybe bush master or sea kelp Keep it light no run off. Flush days should include Sugar and leaching solutions water the shit out of your plants. 


Ph whats this mean to soil? 

Well to me it is life or death! consistent Ph makes plant nutrient uptake proper and eliminates problems. Best grows I have seen have been plants in good soil watered only with PH 6.0 water and quality food. 

Some things I plan on soon are to have good Island soil ready for you at the shop to mix your self. I am working on a permit to have 100 yard of 3 kinds of top soil so you can make a bag of soil for about 10 bucks!! We have all The other stuff like meals, guanos and Amendments but now we are trying to get good clean soil locally! 

See You All Soon 
HK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I brought down my AK47. 2 pics below.


nice brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> ok so lets have a little soil discussion here for shit and giggles
> 
> What is the most important thing in soil?
> 
> ...


 
For those of you who haven&#8217;t been over to green hands...you should. I was in there yesterday for the 1st time and I was completely blown away. The place is amazing!....and being able to purchase amendments by the pound is genius!


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you who haven&#8217;t been over to green hands...you should. I was in there yesterday for the 1st time and I was completely blown away. The place is amazing!....and being able to purchase amendments by the pound is genius!


i thought you were a regular coot ...like me lol ...best customer service on island ! Love that place.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow you guys that says a lot Mahalo 

we just try to things that people like us need 

Let us know if there is anything we can do better or have in stock for you 

we are looking to bring in a few new things any suggestions 

Aloha HK


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 10, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> i thought you were a regular coot ...like me lol ...best customer service on island ! Love that place.


I was thinking the same exact thing. Green Hands has a great staff, and they are willing to take the time to explain fundamentals.


----------



## anherbman (Apr 11, 2011)

Aloha Oahu ASA, From the Big Island. SB 1458 update

Aloha Big Island ASA members...

Sorry for the delay, but I did want to give you an update on SB 1458...it passed the House finance committee with amendments on Tuesday, 13-3-1 (the no votes were: Tokioka, Marumoto and Ward, with Coffman excused). The bill was given 48 hour notice on Thursday, so I think the vote in the full House is Tuesday.

I looked on line at SB 1458 SD 2 HD 3, and I really didn't see any major changes. Still only one island, still five year pilot program, etc. I did notice one major typo, they upped the fee for a temporary permit for out of state patients from $100 to $10,000...lol I will take another look to see what else is different between HD 2 and 3. It won't change the fact that the House version is not fair or workable (and, I'm being polite).

We did win this round of testimony, 48-24. The one-line "bad for the people of Hawaii" campaign did not appear this time. The up tick in "opposed" letters came from some patients, who were upset with the House version, and not even that happy with the original bill. I certainly understand that. But, the testimony was genuine, and as with the support letters, real patients were sharing their experiences and needs. We can only hope that our legislators actually take it into consideration. (So far, they're not showing much.)

In some ways, we are doing great with the type of testimony we are getting (including from a 94 year old Navy vet, a Canadian police officer and board member of LEAP, the Democratic Party of Hawaii in previous rounds, and many more). But, 8,000 patients in a tiny percent of the population to begin with, and getting less than 1% of them to testify means we have an up hill battle in being heard. The process is long and arduous, a real test of stamina. A very big "thank you" to all who have spent so much time in front of their keyboards. 

Should the bill pass the House, it will go to committee to merge with the Senate version. I'm told there are several proposals being kicked around, but I don't have any specifics at the moment. 

The bill is still alive, and changes can be made, which is a better situation than what is going on in Montana. Last week a bill to totally repeal the medical cannabis program (which was passed by 64% of voters in 2004) made it to the governor's desk, and a bill that would drastically reduce the number of patients (by about 90%) passed a Senate committee and is moving along. Major push back. 

At present there are about 28,000 patients in Montana, or 3% of the population. If Hawaii had the same percentage, there would be 39,000 patients state-wide. 

In other states: Two bills to decriminalize cannabis (possession of five ounces or less, and six plants or less) in Maine died in committee. As did a bill to tax, regulate and control cannabis in Washington state.

And, speaking of bills not progressing, I should update you on the other four bills that sailed through the Senate. SB 1460 to decriminalize, passed 24-0, and the other three were 24-0, 24-1 and 23-2. None of them even got a hearing in the House. That's right. None even got a hearing. Incredible. (Oh, but, of course, HB 1085, which would raise the fee for the medical cannabis permit, did move forward in the Senate and there is a full vote on Tuesday. The most recent version, SD 2, had a blank line for the amount (it had been $35)...we'll see what they fill in, and when. 

So, I hope this wasn't "too much information", but I wanted to bring you up to date. 

Thank you

Matt Rifkin


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2011)

@ anherbman Thank you for the update sir 

These legislators better start being akamai


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 11, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Wow you guys that says a lot Mahalo
> 
> we just try to things that people like us need
> 
> ...



This place is the spot!! Friendly staff..always willing to help you with what YOU want and they don't beat around the bush...they know what you plan to grow and know how to grow it. . . . ! ! ! !


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2011)

The always fun Ocean Grown Kush...grown indoor on Oahu....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> The always fun Ocean Grown Kush...grown indoor on Oahu....


Grown with super soil?


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 13, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> The always fun Ocean Grown Kush...grown indoor on Oahu....


what size pots were they in and were they smart pots?


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 13, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> @ anherbman Thank you for the update sir
> 
> These legislators better start being akamai


you mean like our President, and your classmate?


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 13, 2011)

What's so funny about it? Do you know something I don't. Just listed where it come from. It just said Atomic from the North Shore. If its your home town, maybe you know more about it one, but I would like to know what's so funny?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 13, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> you mean like our President, and your classmate?


Hmm, can't say I went to school with Obama. I went public school. Plus, obama's older then my parents. 

But yah, Obama is chickenshit when it comes to the herb. He should just cut all DEA funding. That would be great! Save the taxpayers money and stop harassing peaceful people


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Grown with super soil?


Thats 10-4, bottom half.......finished with a nice fade.....I was gone most of theses plants life, so was easy for me peeps to just water...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> what size pots were they in and were they smart pots?


Had these girlies in 7 gal plastic....... I tend to handle my plants alot and I don't think the airpots are good for me in this instance cause I move them around so much. Should probably put airpots in milk crates...I need to experiment more...Puna you like airpots/smartpots?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> you mean like our President, and your classmate?


Braddah Topo, da one who used to twist em with BO......


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2011)

Hows the choppers been lately?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for that! I always wondered what you fellers were doing......them things have names?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> View attachment 1549375View attachment 1549376View attachment 1549377View attachment 1549378View attachment 1549379View attachment 1549386View attachment 1549391View attachment 1549393View attachment 1549395


Holy Moly!


----------



## Saur (Apr 14, 2011)

Im not from Hawaii myself, but I came across this old article http://cannabisculture.com/articles/1427.html

And I was shocked to see the average yield mentioned in the article, a quarter ounce per plant? Is that really true?


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 14, 2011)

The first 5 are customers the last 4 are mine 

pic-1-3 are a widow done in a closet with 4 Ltro Glow lights 

Pic-4 is a WW done in a DWC and 12 litro Glow lights 
pic-5 is Jacl Flash In a NFT built by us and one side is a LED other is Litro Glow and CFL's 
pic-6-9 are mine mostly skunk passion and Lemmon Haze 

Aloha HK


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 14, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> The first 5 are customers the last 4 are mine
> 
> pic-1-3 are a widow done in a closet with 4 Ltro Glow lights
> 
> ...


very nicely done!


----------



## vdubb808 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> The first 5 are customers the last 4 are mine
> 
> pic-1-3 are a widow done in a closet with 4 Ltro Glow lights
> 
> ...


Nice HK, I think I will try some of those litros soon. I'll be stopping by........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Here' a few Picks of the AK-48's (Nirvana)

The first pic the AK-48 plant has developed a slightly longer and airy flower, I think this plant is looking a little more satvia(ish) vs. the other two

Pic 2 & 3 the buds are starting to fatten up pretty nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Just put these guys out to flower ( a few weeks ago)

Pic 1 is Blackberry 
Pic 2 is Bubblicious
Pic 3 is Silver Haze
Pic 4 Super Soil cooking up in the sunshine (I'll be mixing in some perlite as i go)
Pic 5 is the Blackberry & Bubblicious after a few week in the sun


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 15, 2011)

spent my lunch hour on the tunnel ride ... cant get enuff of dat ride !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1552556View attachment 1552555View attachment 1552554View attachment 1552552View attachment 1552548
> 
> spent my lunch hour on the tunnel ride ... cant get enuff of dat ride !


Me likey


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 15, 2011)

Look closely ...you can see the hand of the man while he was taken the medical oath


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice weeds boys........is that irrigation running along the top of the tunnel of love?


----------



## vdubb808 (Apr 16, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1552558View attachment 1552556View attachment 1552555View attachment 1552554View attachment 1552552View attachment 1552548
> 
> spent my lunch hour on the tunnel ride ... cant get enuff of dat ride !


Nice, 3' ft tall tunnel. How long is your pvc, 8' ft ? And what diameter 1/2" or 3/4", does it matter ?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 16, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice weeds boys........is that irrigation running along the top of the tunnel of love?


thanks !
yes indeed ..they loved the mist during the veg cycle ...think they got off on the moisture as well as knockin out the ions for a bit


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 16, 2011)

vdubb808 said:


> Nice, 3' ft tall tunnel. How long is your pvc, 8' ft ? And what diameter 1/2" or 3/4", does it matter ?


 
dubb , 1/2" x 10' pvc , the box is 4'x6' outside dimensions , the pipe runs down the side enuff (20" ) to connect um really good.
i 've got two more in the works ...same size box ...just adding 3' to the ceiling height this time .


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2011)

Dang, pepper ain't fucking around.....I want one of those hoop houses....


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 17, 2011)

Current status of legislation-

_Hawaii State Legislature
2011 Regular Session
SB1458 SD2 HD3_ 
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2011/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1458

Update- Removed Maui as dispensary location and replaced with Undisclosed County


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 17, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Current status of legislation-
> 
> _Hawaii State Legislature
> 2011 Regular Session
> ...


it only makes sense that it goes to the island with the most registered card holders,..that's if they keep to the anal path of one dispensary on a 5 yr pilot program with 24/7 video feed into 5-0 sub station.


----------



## vdubb808 (Apr 18, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1554318View attachment 1554317View attachment 1554316
> 
> 
> dubb , 1/2" x 10' pvc , the box is 4'x6' outside dimensions , the pipe runs down the side enuff (20" ) to connect um really good.
> i 've got two more in the works ...same size box ...just adding 3' to the ceiling height this time .


Mahalo, Pepper. I'm planning to start doing some outdoor plants and see how well I do. Maybe in time I will be able to switch to outdoors and cut down on da energy usage. Or maybe I will just keep doing both.


----------



## kailuabro808 (Apr 18, 2011)

some of my garden


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2011)

kailuabro808 said:


> some of my garden


What strains are you grwoing?


----------



## kailuabro808 (Apr 18, 2011)

mix of white widow and some local plants


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2011)

has anyone grown "Greenhouse's" Super Lemon Haze?....sounds like a nice strain to grow in my new super soil


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, she's pretty nice....Crul has grown her and I think Puna had her too, or maybe that was lemon skunk......If she looks real hazy, don't put too much super soil, they can be sensitive.....I'd grow her again, but nothing else from GHS....


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, SLH is super sensitive... the leaf tips will curl over at nothing. Mental taste, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yep, she's pretty nice....Crul has grown her and I think Puna had her too, or maybe that was lemon skunk......If she looks real hazy, don't put too much super soil, they can be sensitive.....I'd grow her again, but nothing else from GHS....



Thanks for the info...what&#8217;s the problem with GH?....What breeder would you recommend?


----------



## irie808 (Apr 19, 2011)

A friends and my new piece from 420 sale at pipeline smoke shop. Buy one, get one for$ 4.20.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the info...what&#8217;s the problem with GH?....What breeder would you recommend?


it's a matter of choice Cooter. Greenhouse is one of the best seedbanks out there. But recently they have come under fire because of Aryan/s business habits. The self proclaimed 'King of Cannabis', is nothing more than a self serving opportunistic asshole. The two who should get all the credit is Nevil & Scott Blakely. Scott is the one responsible for the original 'White Widow'. But he left GH because of Aryan. By the way Aryan did claim to be the 'King of Cannabis' until Scott bolted from GH and started his own seed company called 'Mr. Nice Guy', with smuggling Guru Howard Marks. Scott Blakely is known these days as 'Shantibaba'. 
I will give props to 'Super Lemon Haze', to Greenhouse. But the 'Super Silver Haze', is either from Nevil or Shanti too. Basically Aryan stole the genetics from Shantibaba. This is something all the Dutch pricks liked to do, just ask DJ Short. He will tell you how two different Dutch Seedbanks basically stole the 'Blueberry strain' from him. I love strains from Mr. Nice Guy, but you have to get use to their product. A lot of their strains are refered to as "greasy" in nature. I also love several strains from TH Seeds( MK-Ultra & Sage) or Paradise SEeds too. But strains are all up to the individual. It's what rocks your boat.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 19, 2011)

irie808 said:


> A friends and my new piece from 420 sale at pipeline smoke shop. Buy one, get one for$ 4.20.


Nice bongs!

@Puna what do you mean by "greasy"?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 20, 2011)

What he said.....

Greenhouse never had the original plants, only seed provided to them by kick ass breeders.....Arjan doesn't even smoke that much....SLH is just a good cross they made..

There are alot of hard working passionate breeders out there, but one must wade through a shit-ton of info on the web of bullshit before you can start to get an idea of where the quality is, and grow alot of shit as some strains have changed over time. Many seeds companies have started their companies with Shantis work.....

It's about what works best for you, but there are measuring sticks to compare these guys products....

(1)Good seed companies seeds germinate(2) Seedling Vigor (3) Hermi Rate (4)Potency......Etc, etc, etc....

In my humble experience, I've always been impressed with Mr Nice Seeds, Sannies, Barneys, Cali Connect, there are many others but those could keep ya busy for a while...

Late season country waves was a winner today Puna...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 20, 2011)

Some plants get frosty, some seem to get more oily....


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Some plants get frosty, some seem to get more oily....


Hmmm, oily, greasy weed. I feel fatter just thinking about it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> What he said.....
> 
> Greenhouse never had the original plants, only seed provided to them by kick ass breeders.....Arjan doesn't even smoke that much....SLH is just a good cross they made..
> 
> ...





Puna Bud said:


> it's a matter of choice Cooter. Greenhouse is one of the best seedbanks out there. But recently they have come under fire because of Aryan/s business habits. The self proclaimed 'King of Cannabis', is nothing more than a self serving opportunistic asshole. The two who should get all the credit is Nevil & Scott Blakely. Scott is the one responsible for the original 'White Widow'. But he left GH because of Aryan. By the way Aryan did claim to be the 'King of Cannabis' until Scott bolted from GH and started his own seed company called 'Mr. Nice Guy', with smuggling Guru Howard Marks. Scott Blakely is known these days as 'Shantibaba'.
> I will give props to 'Super Lemon Haze', to Greenhouse. But the 'Super Silver Haze', is either from Nevil or Shanti too. Basically Aryan stole the genetics from Shantibaba. This is something all the Dutch pricks liked to do, just ask DJ Short. He will tell you how two different Dutch Seedbanks basically stole the 'Blueberry strain' from him. I love strains from Mr. Nice Guy, but you have to get use to their product. A lot of their strains are refered to as "greasy" in nature. I also love several strains from TH Seeds( MK-Ultra & Sage) or Paradise SEeds too. But strains are all up to the individual. It's what rocks your boat.


 
Thank you guys for the info!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Hawaii Growers!


----------



## watersrunning (Apr 20, 2011)

yes, happy 420 hawaii massive!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Surfd/Puna,

I'm sure you guys have read this....but it pretty much supports your rational on GHS Co.
https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/283304-word-man-shantibaba.html


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Surfd/Puna,
> 
> I'm sure you guys have read this....but it pretty much supports your rational on GHS Co.
> https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/283304-word-man-shantibaba.html



Funny thing is that there are a few more seed companies/breeders that have reputations that are just as bad....
What's funnier is that posters on this thread have sworn by those companies  
Do your research before you invest... ask someone who knows...
Buyer beware!~


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 21, 2011)

Come on Sheck, show us what real weed looks like.....your way past due for a photo update.....


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 22, 2011)

okay, before I vanish off into the sunset. I wanna know how many of you posters here on the Hawaii growers thread actually have your med card? I'm curious about the percentage here?

Addressing Shecky's statement. I too am one never to get "wood" over any one seedbank. But certain strains have given me "wood" though. For instances Greenhouse, I love their version of 'Lemon Skunk', and by all indications I'm starting to be a fan of 'Super Lemon Haze' too. So 'SLH', 'Lemon 
Skunk', and 'Church'. I've grown out a lot more of their strains too.

I'm totally in love with MK-Ultra from TH Seeds, and will throw my hat in on their 'Sage' strain too. But I don't like much else from them. Right now, I with the help of my MK-Ultra X Cheese strain have finally hit "medical marijuana quality",with my outdoor strain! Three generations in, and I finally got it!!! Super ,super frosty, & greasy! So greasy that "bud rot" has started to form around buds. I have put them in three different situations. Indoors outdoors at sea level, and outdoors closer to volcano. Two outdoor plants near volcano must be checked. But outdoor one at sea level had to be cut back because of rot. I kept lower plant for breeding purposes. As I have one MK-ultra x Cheese male waiting to shase his pollen with this grasy girl. Plus, if I had smell o vision you guys would go nuts. The MK-Ultra X Cheese females smell better than the 'Super Lemon Haze'! Can you imagine that? But it's true....
Pictures later..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, before I vanish off into the sunset. I wanna know how many of you posters here on the Hawaii growers thread actually have your med card? I'm curious about the percentage here?
> 
> Addressing Shecky's statement. I too am one never to get "wood" over any one seedbank. But certain strains have given me "wood" though. For instances Greenhouse, I love their version of 'Lemon Skunk', and by all indications I'm starting to be a fan of 'Super Lemon Haze' too. So 'SLH', 'Lemon
> Skunk', and 'Church'. I've grown out a lot more of their strains too.
> ...


Blue card holder here


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2011)

Sure, I have a card


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

Humble MMJ patient here


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 22, 2011)

okay, I'm happy that you all are registered card holders. But I'm not sure that's enough gang. We seem so fucking close to getting dispensaries. Yet, it can be soooooooo fucking far away too. As we sit back and smoke our favorite herbs and do nothing but open the cooler & refrig door and figure everything is gonna happen for us. Well, don't be surprised if some "anal retentive butt worm" comes crawling outta some toliet and throws his "right wing wrench" right in the middle of everything. I guess what I'm saying is folks, at least call you elected lawmaker and put pressure on them to vote for all of these cannabis bills. If we don't get involved, I swear the right wing church will put us back several years yet again if we don't get involved. Let's not let apathy nail us to the cross once again!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Apr 22, 2011)

PUNA YOU SPEAK THE TRUTH!!!! I call all the time i have knocked on all there doors I'm sad to say that whats going to change the next few weeks for MMJ is that some people have money and have put the right people in the right place to swing some things for us, but when we look at what we up against "right winger" then like you said it could all end at the last min. 

I am so pissed the last time things when down the Aholes down there got some good people to say the wrong things and vote alomost with them people are confused and I think that rather then waste our time calling and asking lets try to get some one or anyone or all of us to start talking to the rest and sooner or later we will be one voice and will be heard!!! 


ok im going to open the fridge and rip a fatty 

Aloha All 
HK


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 23, 2011)

Cardholder, caregiver....Anything going on with ASA?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the way these lil girls and boys sprouted


----------



## Baked 808 (Apr 24, 2011)

yea i have. great strain, smelt amazing.


----------



## Baked 808 (Apr 24, 2011)

pics 6-9 what were they under?


----------



## anherbman (Apr 25, 2011)

Oahu ASA mailing list , Welcome new supporters. To join mailing list send a request to [email protected]
and Oahu ASA on Facebook.
2 New movies
Emperor of Hemp: The Jack Herer story. The author of The best-selling book The Emperor Wears No Clothes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu7q_-R5NX0&feature=relmfu

This is the film that the United States government does not want you to see. This is the film that contains the facts about one movement... one man... and one miraculous plant that could revolutionize the world. The best-selling book The Emperor Wears No Clothes blew the lid off the anti-hemp conspiracy and explained all there is to know about an easy-to-grow plant with infinite, non-intoxicating uses. 
Why is hemp illegal? The information is in this film, and you won't believe it!

Medical Cannabis and its impact on human health. great movie in hi def, if you want. Free. Pass on
http://marijuanamovie.org/full-documentary/


----------



## anherbman (Apr 25, 2011)

Aloha Oahu ASA ...

From Pam Lichty of Drug Policy Forum. 

Aloha Folks - 

Sorry for the delay in getting this report out to you. I was waiting for some legal input on the Senate draft, and I never got it. So this is my report from the front lines. As far as action goes: there is no testimony taken for Conference Committees, but you can send emails, faxes or make phone calls about what you'd like to see in the final version (or of course that could be "none of the above.") I'll put the list of the Senate & House conferees at the end of this post.

As some of you know, the Senate and House conferees met Tues to discuss SB 1458, SD2, HD 3. I was there. It was about a 10 min. discussion where the spokespeople for each chamber summarized their position. They have scheduled a reconvening for Tues. the 26th at 1:30 to discuss further (they have to decide what to do by midnite on the 28th so I'm assuming they will have already figured out what they're going to do before then behind closed doors.)

Here's what they said. 
Sen Green said: This is the furthest any bill on this topic has gone. He said there have been 3 drafts so far on the Sen. side and thinks there will be many more. . Because this bill originated in the Senate, they do the conference draft (s) which the House then responds to. (The CD 1 is NOT available on line; I have a copy or you can pick one up at the capitol from any of the conferees, but it will be old news soon.) The Senate CD 1 , Green said, does the following (compared to the last House version):

Senate position:
- Removes "pilot" designation for single dispensary site; instead sets up one on Maui then it is "implemented in all counties within two years thereafter."
- Sets $20,000 licensing fee (renewable yearly at $20K)
- Sets $100 "administrative fee" for visiting out-of-state patients
- Prohibits "intrastate (within the state) transportation of mmj once all centers are established in the counties" [we are researching exactly what this means]
- changes am't of permissible mmj
- deletes language which wouldn't permit smoking of mmj (only edibles, ointments, etc.)
- deletes language about FDA approval
- deletes task force to help department w/ rulemaking
- deletes 5 year pilot program requirement
- sets effective date of Aug. 7, 2011 with program to be in place 1 year later
- Interestingly, Green did not say, but the CD1 says, the program will be in the Dept. of Health

Rep. Yamane said the House position is:
- they want a true pilot program
- want 1 location only
- don't want it to be automatically expanded to other counties after initial 2 years (or whatever time frame they put in for initial site.)
- want it to stay in Public Safety

At the end, Sen. Green said they are open to the Big Island being the initial site.

specific areas of concern:
- can pts/caregivers still grow their own?
- what does "intrastate" transportation language mean ? Can a pt. bring it from Waimanalo to HNL for instance?
- Why do we need a pilot project when NO other states have done a pilot program and they all have done multiple sites from the get go? 
- What about equal access to a safe & legal supply from patients on a different island than where the first site is? 
- Can language be added to address other issues e.g. clarifying the rules around transporting medicine or giving seeds or clones to a patient or is this not in line w/ senate or house rules on conferences?
- And the big question: is this bill going to help at all or is it just a way of delaying real solutions? (Bear in mind that bills from this session remain alive for next year and can be acted on from whatever committee they ended up in.)

Some very recent updates from elsewhere.:
DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA &#8212; Mayor Vincent Gray announced that he will issue final regulations to implement the local D.C. medical marijuana law. As a result, five establishments will soon start selling marijuana to patients within a couple miles of Capitol Hill.





NEW JERSEY &#8212; The state health department announced the six organizations that will be growing and selling medical marijuana to patients in New Jersey.

MAINE &#8212; Eight dispensaries have received permits to sell marijuana to patients in Maine.

Here are the people to contact if you wish to (esp. Yamane and Green):

House conferees appointed: Yamane, Aquino, Keith-Agaran, M. Oshiro Co-Chairs; Ito, Riviere.

S	Senate Conferees appointed: Green, Chair; Chun Oakland, Espero, Co-Chair(s); English, Shimabukuro.

Let them know what you think - esp. if you are their constituent.
aloha-pam

............................


-- 
Pamela G. Lichty, MPH
President
Drug Policy Forum of Hawai'i
P.O. Box 241042
Honolulu, HI 96824
Phone: 808 735-8001
Fax: 808 735-2971
Cell: 808 224-3056
[email protected]
www.dpfhi.org


----------



## kailuabro808 (Apr 25, 2011)

how are they doing???


----------



## anherbman (Apr 25, 2011)

Passing this along from Andrea. I am sorry for the delay in getting it to you all.

There is still time to call the Representatives on Tuesday morning. Please call if you have time. The Senate version is better, so calling the House is important. 

Aloha Big Island ASA members,

Tuesday, April 26, 1:30 pm is the conference committee between the House and Senate to discuss SB 1458, SD2, HD3. 
This is where the two committees come together and possibly come up with a bill that they can agree on.
The major problem is in the House with members advancing a far more restrictive and conservative version of the original bill SB 1458 such as a single dispensary site on Maui for 2 years leaving the Big Island and other islands in the cold for at least another two years. 

This morning I phoned all the House Conference Committee members and ask you to phone them, too. I asked each of the reps secretaries if anyone had phoned them to date and all of them said I was the first one they spoke to in regard to SB1458, SD2, HD3, so this is very very bad. 

Please phone the House committee members that will frame this bill tomorrow and tell them:
1. We do not support the single dispensary site on Maui because it is unfair to the patients on the other islands.
2. We do not support the $20,000 licensing fee for dispensaries which will bore on the backs of the patients.
3. We do not support the $100 administrative fee for visiting out of state patients as this is an unusually high amount for patients who are only going to be here for a short time and still need to take their medicine.
4. Allow in this bill for patients to be able to transport their medicine from between the islands as many patients travel to Oahu for medical treatment.
5. Tell them that you support the bill passed in the Senate SB 1458 SD 2, or something broader than the House version .
6. Any other thing you think will benefit the patients.

Also, tell them to read the testimony submitted from previous committee meetings. We, the patients, know what will serve our needs and we need our elected officials to represents our best interests.

Here are the phone numbers of the representatives that will be in the conference committee meeting:

Of course (80 Area Code

Yamane 586-6150
Aquino 586-6520
Keith-Agaran 586-6210
Oshiro, M. 586-6200 
Ito 586-8470
Riviere 586-6380

Good luck,

Andrea, Co - Chair


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey fellow islanders- Gonna try my hand at some outdoor soil and play with an outdoor fogponic setup. Just wanted to introduce myself and hope to contribute to the site soon-especially in the expirimentation with fog. I figure this is about the right time of year for hawaii... Aloha


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 26, 2011)

kailuabro808 said:


> how are they doing???


Lookin good man. Those look young but they're flowering already? Are they autos?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 26, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey fellow islanders- Gonna try my hand at some outdoor soil and play with an outdoor fogponic setup. Just wanted to introduce myself and hope to contribute to the site soon-especially in the expirimentation with fog. I figure this is about the right time of year for hawaii... Aloha


Aloha! You've come to the right thread. Lots of akamai growers here


----------



## Cru3l (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's an update to my girls, and me.

I have 2 AK-47's that I popped from seeds, and a Super Lemon Haze clone that ironically was clonned off my SLH 2 grows ago. . To top this all off, I placed a LA Confidential clone outdoors in my backyard. 

Outdoor growing is still foreign to me since all my grows have been a tiny closet operation. In an effort for experimentation, I decided to dedicate the least amount of time to my outdoor plant. I feed it about 3 times a week via 6.0 ph tap water w/ the Botanicare Line. Besides that, I'm not going to dedicate much time to her. Nature will take its course, (bugs wind, rain, ect, ect) 

Needless to say, i love the ability to harness that massive nuclear explosion happening trillions and trillions of miles away. Hawaii is so perfectly positioned in correlation to the sun/equator, that the consistent great weather is amazing.

All that being said, my main goal this grow is to further develop my canopy control skills. This is the first grow that I will be implementing CO2, so that will also be a small learning curve.

Picks below. If your wondering, I was high as fuck when I took the time to write this long ass post.

*Grow Information* -- Expected to begin Flowering 5May


Medium:
 Soil - Roots Organic "Greenfield's"

Medium Size:
5 Gallon plastic pots purchased @ LOWES.

Veg Nutes:
 Botanicare Power Grow, Silica Blast, Blast Off, Liquid Karma, Cal-Mag

Flower Nutes:
 Botanicare Power Flower, Sweet, Silica Blast, Blast Off, Liquid Karma, Cal-Mag. Clearex flushes every 3-4 weeks.

Veg Lighting:
 Currently running 270W of LEDs. Pics below

Veg Environmental:
 Closet grow with no dedicated ventilation. A small fan is in the closet to provide some air circulation. No auxiliary C02

Flower Environmental:
 DR120 Grow Tent (4.5x4.5x7ft), 3 Lasko Benchfans, 12K BTU AC Unit, Sentinel CPPM4 Co2 Controller, CO2 Tank w/ Regulator (Planning on sustained 1200 PPM with temps in lower 80's.

Flower Lighting:
  600W HPS via a Nexgen Digital Ballast and a Digilux Bulb


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 26, 2011)

ennnnnnjoy


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 26, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1571375View attachment 1571374
> ennnnnnjoy


Nice buds! Did you flower with the LEDs?


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2011)

well folks just ahrvested a few grams off what I believe to be a sannies seeds killing fields (purple pheno). This strain has root cloning properties as new sprouts came up from the roots of the ripped plant, I harvested the two tiny plants. They were ridden with insects, aphids, whiteflies, only about a quarter of the whole plant was smokeable.

I just dried em out and vaped em, killer high tho, even w/o curing. I can tell if this strain wasn't infested with bugs and properly cured it would have killer taste, i got a hint of it as I vaped it, reminded me of candy berries or something along those lines.

got some seeds off of it too (hermie seeds lol) so ill go ahead and throw some in the dirt and see what I get. Still looking for that potent guerrilla strain that yields decently and gives an awesome high, im thinking about starting with the basics again, skunk#1 anybody?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 26, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Nice buds! Did you flower with the LEDs?


thanks man !
na, jus veg .... i put um outside to flower.


----------



## anherbman (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Folks - 
Well I went to the latest conference cmtee mtg today on SB 1458, looked over the proposed bill, and IMHO it's getting worse and worse. As at the mtg. last week, Senator Green presented the Senate draft. He did not have copies for the other conferees so they didn't have much info to go on.

Here's what he said:
He is concerned about abuse of the program as demonstrated by all the young people who have registered, He said that 50% of those on the Big Island are under age 30 and 500 people on the Big Island are under 21. Said he intends to "clean up the law." 

He wants DOH to create a single dispensary based on where their analysis shows the medical need is highest. He says it should focus on those with cancer, m.s., neuromuscular disorders. The bill would therefore amend the list of qualifying conditions by deleting severe pain, severe nausea. and Crohn's disease. There's a a 60 day grace period so that those w/ a current card whose condition is no longer eligible have 2 months before they have to turn in their card since they no longer qualify.[!!!]

He said there will be a significant licensing fee of about $30K, an out of state rate of $100, and it will not address the transportation issue which he feels is not a core issue. He said Public Safety & DOH would have to "collaborate". Under his bill, DOH licenses the single pilot program dispensary and PSD retains the patient registry.

Rep. Yamane, speaking for the House, said he wants to "continue the discussion" since it's gotten this far. Wants to discuss some more about PSD vs. DOH. If 2 year pilot goes well, we would look at data and then proceed from there. Said some areas would be problematic for a dispensary site like Weed and Seed zones.

The draft bill itself shows: the pilot program shall be established "no later than Aug. 7, 2012." The specific site for the pilot will be "designated by the Governor."

It still prohibits mmj from being transported out of the island where the "compassion center" is located. In addition to the initial licensing fee of $30K, there shall be an annual fee of $25 K and an annual renewal fee in the same amount. 

- licensee must be a non-profit entity
- edibles etc shall be regulated by DOH & the federal Food and Drug Administration. Sen. Green said last week that the FDA reference is coming out. [They would be unable to take part due to the federal scheduling of cannabis.]
- in addition to regular sales tax, an additional 15%. tax shall be assessed on "gross proceeds of sales." 
- facility no closer than 600 yards from schools.
- a task force to advise the dept. on drafting rules is still included [altho last week, the Senate said they were removing it.]
- "The pilot project shall cease to exist no later than 2 years after date of implementation, unless the legislature authorizes its continuation or expansion prior to the expiration of the pilot program."

So there, you have it folks. Is this better than nothing? Not in my opinion. I think the Senate has bend over backwards to appease the voiced concerns of law enforcement and the House. 

The next meeting of the conference cmtee is Thursday at 1:30. I suggest that you contact Senator Green's office and let him know your thoughts. 

There are ways in which this bill would be worse than the current situation since only patients on one island would have access AND the types of eligible conditions would be severely curtailed. 
See: http://www.kitv.com/news/27682393/detail.html

[email protected]
ph; 586-9385
fax 586-9391.

Thanks for hanging in there.....
aloha-
pam

-- 
Pamela G. Lichty, MPH
President
Drug Policy Forum of Hawai'i
P.O. Box 241042
Honolulu, HI 96824
Phone: 808 735-8001
Fax: 808 735-2971
Cell: 808 224-3056
[email protected]
www.dpfhi.org



-


----------



## stoneyburd (Apr 27, 2011)

grassified said:


> well folks just ahrvested a few grams off what I believe to be a sannies seeds killing fields (purple pheno). This strain has root cloning properties as new sprouts came up from the roots of the ripped plant, I harvested the two tiny plants. They were ridden with insects, aphids, whiteflies, only about a quarter of the whole plant was smokeable.
> 
> I just dried em out and vaped em, killer high tho, even w/o curing. I can tell if this strain wasn't infested with bugs and properly cured it would have killer taste, i got a hint of it as I vaped it, reminded me of candy berries or something along those lines.
> 
> got some seeds off of it too (hermie seeds lol) so ill go ahead and throw some in the dirt and see what I get. Still looking for that potent guerrilla strain that yields decently and gives an awesome high, im thinking about starting with the basics again, skunk#1 anybody?


So disease and pest resistance, not so good on the killing fields? Hey man thats cool you grew that plant, I just ordered some seeds KF too. About how long flowering for the purple pheno?

I've heard good things about KF, but I think its been mostly indoor grows. the lineage of the KF seems amazing. I plan on running mine outside, maybe they take a few seasons to acclimate?? any pics btw?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 27, 2011)

@ anherbman thanks for keeping us updated. WTF is wrong with these politicians?! 30k and 25k every year after?? 

And who gives a shit if people under 30 are smoking medically? Even if it's for getting high (which is their argument) I don't see them going after liquor stores. I can name numerous liquor stores across the street from schools. I'd like to know how much it costs to open a liquor store, and how much to renew a liquor license? For fuck's sake, 7/11 sells alcohol! 

Better yet, how much do they tax the tylonel or advil at longs drugs? 

I'm sorry, but this is ridiculous. If I do call this senator (green) I don't think I'll be able to get my thoughts across without losing it. Maybe an email would be a better option? Lmao im going ape-shit. Time to smoke


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 27, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Aloha! You've come to the right thread. Lots of akamai growers here


Thanks Delslow- you wouldn't happen to live on Maui would you?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 27, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> @ anherbman thanks for keeping us updated. WTF is wrong with these politicians?! 30k and 25k every year after??
> 
> And who gives a shit if people under 30 are smoking medically? Even if it's for getting high (which is their argument) I don't see them going after liquor stores. I can name numerous liquor stores across the street from schools. I'd like to know how much it costs to open a liquor store, and how much to renew a liquor license? For fuck's sake, 7/11 sells alcohol!
> 
> ...


I've owned 2 bars here, and the liquor license is cheap- perhaps $600 a year, also pay an average of 1% liquor sales annually... The money goes to the unholy liquor commission that rules us- its's a bass-ackwards system filled with corruption- trust me...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 27, 2011)

Once again our fearless leaders leave alot to be desired.....


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Once again our fearless leaders leave alot to be desired.....


dig that !


----------



## stoneyburd (Apr 27, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> @ anherbman thanks for keeping us updated. WTF is wrong with these politicians?! 30k and 25k every year after??
> 
> And who gives a shit if people under 30 are smoking medically? Even if it's for getting high (which is their argument) I don't see them going after liquor stores. I can name numerous liquor stores across the street from schools. I'd like to know how much it costs to open a liquor store, and how much to renew a liquor license? For fuck's sake, 7/11 sells alcohol!
> 
> ...


I agree with you DelSlow, especially about the alcohol. and These politicians are interpreting the data about age all wrong!! Of course the majority of people signed up for MMJ are under 30, I feel that the younger generations are probably more open to natural medicine than the older generations brought up with big pharma and their "medicine."

Man this sucks. Not only are they butchering sd 1458, but they are taking away qualifying conditions for MMJ? WTF!! No more MMJ for pain or nausea?? I currently have my MMJ card for severe back pain caused by spondylolysis and other back injuries. I know my condition is not like MS, cancer or neuromuscular diseases, but *medicinal cannabis has improved my life for the better. 

I just called Senator Green, line was busy so left a message, gonna try again to reach him. We all need to bother this Senator "Green" and voice our opinions. Don't be apathetic!! Let the rage out! yell at this guy! lol*
*
[email protected]
ph; 586-9385
fax 586-9391.
*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Once again our fearless leaders leave alot to be desired.....


Attack Cat?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 27, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Thanks Delslow- you wouldn't happen to live on Maui would you?


Haha no sorry. I live on the island so crowded that when you fart your neighbor can hear. I'm pretty sure you know which one I'm talking about lol.


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

So far this is the ONLY medicine which has taken away my severe nausea and increased my quality of life. I've taken all the top of the line pills for it. To say I have to suffer and be angry all the time when out and about because of my digestive issues seems to violate my civil rights... Oh well they do this I guess i'll have to go on disability and take money from the state like everyone else who loses the only medicine that works.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 27, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I've owned 2 bars here, and the liquor license is cheap- perhaps $600 a year, also pay an average of 1% liquor sales annually... The money goes to the unholy liquor commission that rules us- its's a bass-ackwards system filled with corruption- trust me...


lol even if someone was selling  for recreational purposes, I don't understand the 25k a year to renew. 

And why tax meds? If it's just sales tax, fine, but a separate weed tax??


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

In fact I would suggest we let all people know who suffer from pain and nausea that if we lose our ability to live productive lives we should all go for disability and every benefit under the sun. Why look to protect the economic future of a state that isn't looking out for our health and well being? Do everything in our legal right to be compensated for our loss of quality of life and liberty and happiness.


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

I just realized that without marijuana I wind up losing too much weight too quick causing serious health risk... Who would I sue to pay my hospital bills when my medicine is being withheld? New York attorney time  The kind who get judges disbarred if they do something out of line with the law and love that rep!


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

Lots of posts I know but this really bothers me that the law is suddenly changing in a way that could cost me my life! I don't smoke I can't eat i fucking die. Thank god I can afford bloodthirsty attorneys, but shit I don't want to get sick and die cause these fools don't know their asses from a hole in the ground!

They take away your ability to stay healthy then here is info on how to get Disability so your quality of life doesn't have to suck too much. No medicine then take care of all of us state. 

http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/disability-resources-hawaii.html
http://hawaii.gov/health/disability-services/neurotrauma/key-services-finance.html
http://hawaii.gov/labor/dcd

It is inevitable that you take away a safe medicine that works the people tax the state by ensuring their legal rights are upheld and they are compensated.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 27, 2011)

Bad news for Crohn's sufferers like myself... 
Many of us with gastrointestinal issues are able to live some sort of normal life with the help of Marijuana and actually contribute to society instead of being a detractor....
I never saw this coming... 

No way will I take Pentasa again... too many side effects like headaches..
Lialda wasn't much better...

Pain doesn't discriminate when it comes to age... no clue why Senator Green does...
_Unfortunately this guy is a trauma surgeon who works in an Emergency Room and they see a lot of people die... 
So they learn to become dis-attached emotionally and they stop seeing their clientele (society) as humanistic... _


----------



## stoneyburd (Apr 27, 2011)

we all need to call in and voice our opinion. I just called Rep. Yamane and left my testimony with his secretary, who said he will pass on my concerns to Rep. Yamane. The politicians CAN be reached just pick up the phone and dial, and elaborate on this list of disagreements with the current bill.

reposting from anherbman:

*



This morning I phoned all the House Conference Committee members and ask you to phone them, too. I asked each of the reps secretaries if anyone had phoned them to date and all of them said I was the first one they spoke to in regard to SB1458, SD2, HD3, so this is very very bad. 

Please phone the House committee members that will frame this bill tomorrow and tell them:
1. We do not support the single dispensary site on Maui because it is unfair to the patients on the other islands.
2. We do not support the $20,000 licensing fee for dispensaries which will bore on the backs of the patients.
3. We do not support the $100 administrative fee for visiting out of state patients as this is an unusually high amount for patients who are only going to be here for a short time and still need to take their medicine.
4. Allow in this bill for patients to be able to transport their medicine from between the islands as many patients travel to Oahu for medical treatment.
5. Tell them that you support the bill passed in the Senate SB 1458 SD 2, or something broader than the House version .
6. Any other thing you think will benefit the patients.

Also, tell them to read the testimony submitted from previous committee meetings. We, the patients, know what will serve our needs and we need our elected officials to represents our best interests.

Here are the phone numbers of the representatives that will be in the conference committee meeting:

Of course (80




Area Code

Yamane 586-6150
Aquino 586-6520
Keith-Agaran 586-6210
Oshiro, M. 586-6200 
Ito 586-8470
Riviere 586-6380

Good luck,

Andrea, Co - Chair

Click to expand...

*


> [quote/]


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, We are the state and we have decided that from now on even though you are a law abiding citizen, you have to spend the rest of your life in sever pain, nausea, and bad mood. You didn't do anything wrong, we just feel that its important to make laws that ensure good people needlessly suffer horribly from now on. Even though it would be easy to fix we have to require you don't fix it and continue to suffer."

Thats what this story is saying to me... How is this legal for or Just...


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought Doctors believed in "Do No harm." Do you know how many chrones patients and chronic nausea patients he is harming for the rest of their lives with this? This Senator Green needs his role as senator and his medical license pulled for the safety and well being of all Hawaii's people.


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

anherbman said:


> Hi Folks -
> Well I went to the latest conference cmtee mtg today on SB 1458, looked over the proposed bill, and IMHO it's getting worse and worse. As at the mtg. last week, Senator Green presented the Senate draft. He did not have copies for the other conferees so they didn't have much info to go on.
> 
> Here's what he said:
> ...


Doesnt take long to figure out that these politicians are capable of flying this bill and the rest of the country piece by piece right into the ground.
damn shame


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

Does taking away the only safe effective cure for Severe Nausea, Chrones Disease, and Severe Pain constitute a Civil Rights Violation, and violate any Americans with Disabilities acts?
Hmmm
I think forcing someone to suffer needlessly violates our civil liberties.... Especially when they suffer a health disability..... This could be some supreme court shit right here.

Maybe next month they will make all elevators illegal and make sure all sidewalks have curbs so those in wheelchairs can't have access to their community either....


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 27, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> lol even if someone was selling  for recreational purposes, I don't understand the 25k a year to renew.
> 
> And why tax meds? If it's just sales tax, fine, but a separate weed tax??


Thanks Del u popped my +rep cherry here- Yeah I know where u mean... haha- buy your neighbors some beano... Well bro, the truth is that there is only 1 bill on the books for possible passing right now due to the economy- and thats the MM one- why? Because of the possible tax dollars it can generate- I'd be fine with taxes as long as they just pass it and get somewhere- the taxes are our friend right now because it's the ONLY reason it's being considered unfortunately... I am actually considering if I might be able to somehow be a proprietor of the dispensary if they do make it here on Maui.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey coot- I used to do a tiki bar- I love that Ryden painting- it's up at Tiki's bar and grille at the aston too... I ended up getting a couple cool Thor paintings- but that one is my all time favorite.. I'm gonna +rep u just for that- lol.


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

tardis said:


> Does taking away the only safe effective cure for Severe Nausea, Chrones Disease, and Severe Pain constitute a Civil Rights Violation, and violate any Americans with Disabilities acts?
> Hmmm
> I think forcing someone to suffer needlessly violates our civil liberties.... Especially when they suffer a health disability..... This could be some supreme court shit right here.
> 
> Maybe next month they will make all elevators illegal and make sure all sidewalks have curbs so those in wheelchairs can't have access to their community either....


no exxageration there ....the state is way behind in ADA standards....and get tons of laws suits / violations .
shit the building code are way outta whack as it is .... i think the big island is runnin 1991 ubc , oahu 2003 ibc , maui 1997 junk , kauai is 2003 ibc ... far from being organized ..same page ? ...not even the same book and this is public safety ?


----------



## tardis (Apr 27, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> no exxageration there ....the state is way behind in ADA standards....and get tons of laws suits / violations .
> shit the building code are way outta whack as it is .... i think the big island is runnin 1991 ubc , oahu 2003 ibc , maui 1997 junk , kauai is 2003 ibc ... far from being organized ..same page ? ...not even the same book and this is public safety ?


My only logical conclusion why a doctor would cause harm and force people to take drugs that are much more harmful for their lives to deal with these disabilities is that he may be getting kickbacks from hard drug pharmaceutical companies. Can we have someone look into his income being his role serving the public good? I can't think of any rational reason why a doctor would want to force otherwise safe patients onto dangerous drugs for the same ailments...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey coot- I used to do a tiki bar- I love that Ryden painting- it's up at Tiki's bar and grille at the aston too... I ended up getting a couple cool Thor paintings- but that one is my all time favorite.. I'm gonna +rep u just for that- lol.


Right on Man!....I've seen that Ryden piece at Tiki's....have you listened to the Lex Baxter CD? its one of my all time fav's


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 27, 2011)

tardis said:


> My only logical conclusion why a doctor would cause harm and force people to take drugs that are much more harmful for their lives to deal with these disabilities is that he may be getting kickbacks from hard drug pharmaceutical companies. Can we have someone look into his income being his role serving the public good? I can't think of any rational reason why a doctor would want to force otherwise safe patients onto dangerous drugs for the same ailments...


When it comes to politicians, kickbacks are always the #1 reason for going against the people. That's my theory anyway lol.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Right on Man!....I've seen that Ryden piece at Tiki's....have you listened to the Lex Baxter CD? its one of my all time fav's


Yeah- we used to play ultra lounge.. Small world! I love anything TiKi-esque... I'd sure kill for a couple of those Ryden paintings...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 28, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> When it comes to politicians, kickbacks are always the #1 reason for going against the people. That's my theory anyway lol.


You said it Del- My idea to change the country would be that for elections- the politicians could not use their own money- or recieve donations/lobby money dollars either to put up millions of environmentally wasteful signs of their names and all that other jazz. People shouldn't vote based on name recognition- but rather knowing about the policies and personalities therefore the only "campaign" would be tax dollar funded weekly televised head to head debates, where people can actually learn about the candidates. And screw this lobbying crap- something must be done about it- our forefathers would be turning in their graves- the constitution was designed to keep the power in the people's hands- and it's been changed slowly bill by bill, law by law- and it is not even recognizable anymore...


----------



## anherbman (Apr 28, 2011)

CALL FOR IMMEDIATE ACTION!!!!! 
MEDICAL CANNABIS PATIENTS UNDER ATTACK

Medical cannabis patients need to immediately and decisively take action to a proposed bill which could gut the state medical cannabis program and possibly disqualify more than 97% of the patients currently with blue cards. 

No one, including advocates in the medical cannabis community, thought that SB 1458 which would have established state compassion centers (dispensaries) could become an absolute nightmare. Yet legislators, unresponsive to the expressed interests of patients, are currently modifying the original bill so dramatically that if passed and signed by the governor it will be the death knell to Hawai&#8217;i&#8217;s medical cannabis program. 

During the past two months patients and advocacy organizations and groups from all over the state have submitted thoughtful testimony and testified before the legislative committees for a number of medical cannabis bills that would have eased the burden of growing and providing for patient needs. Only one bill is still under consideration.

SB 1458 when first passed in the Senate in February would have provided for six compassion centers on the Big Island. Certainly, it was not a perfect bill but with some amendments it could have helped patients with safe access and a reliable source to cannabis medicine.

When the bill moved to the House it was modified from a state- wide program to a five year pilot program on Maui with only one dispensary. Other islands would have to wait. That provision combined with the Senate version which included an extremely high 20K licensing fee, a 30% tax on sales and a $100 licensing fee for out of state visitors raised a red flag for most patients who have been waiting patiently for the legislature to pass an acceptable and comprehensive dispensary bill for many years. (Senator Green is proposing a 30K licensing fee, a 15% tax on gross sales, and still $100 to patients from out of state to get a temporary permit).

Other patient concerns were, also, being ignored such as the refusal to allow intra-state transportation of medicine and concerns patients had with keeping registration with Public Safety. 

Then on April 26th the bill became a total nightmare when Senator Josh Green, M.D. (D-Kona and Kohala) taking the lead in a conference between Senators and Representatives to finalize the bill&#8217;s proposed amendments suggested to allow only patients with cancer, M.S. and neuromuscular disorders to qualify for medical cannabis. If this proposal passes and is signed by the governor those who no longer qualify would have two months before they had to turn in their blue card.

Justifying his position, Green stated that he was concerned about the abuse in the medical cannabis program. He cited with information provided by the Department of Public Safety that 50% of the Big Island patients were under the age of 30 and 500 were under the age of 21.

Andrea Tischler, co-chair of Big Island Chapter of Americans for Safe Access, an advocacy group working to improve BI patient&#8217;s medical rights, spoke to Green on Wednesday. In that conversation Green added that &#8220;no one under the 21 should be taking anything more than Tylenol&#8221; and doctors who recommend cannabis are mostly a bunch of &#8216;scum bags.&#8217; For a doctor to refer to others in the same profession in such a manner is truly an eye opener.

To the medical cannabis community and the compassionate doctors who are open to recommending a safe, effective and proven medicine, the proposed amendments to the SB 1458 and the comments and attitudes of Senator Green cannot be accepted or tolerated for a minute. 

This calls for immediate action by all BI cannabis patients, advocacy organizations and groups to defeat the vary bill which could have helped us. We must strongly address that the law abiding BI medical cannabis patients will not sit by idly and allow the suggested amendments to SD 1458 to pass the Legislature. 

The next conference meeting is Thursday, April 28 at 1:30 pm. Time is extremely short. We urgently ask you to phone, fax and email Senator Josh Green now and tell him that you support the original version of SB 1458 and nothing more. The current proposals are completely unacceptable and we will not allow our legislators to turn a blind eye to the needs of the voting citizens who are medical cannabis patients of the State of Hawai&#8217;i. 

Mahalo. 

Andrea Tischler
Matthew Rifkin
Co-chairs
Big Island American&#8217;s for Safe Access



Call Senator Green: (80 586-9385
Fax: (80 586-9391
Email: [email protected]


----------



## anherbman (Apr 28, 2011)

Aloha Oahu ASA...
From Big Island ASA..
This message came in from the MUM Clinic and I wanted to pass it along. 

It makes great points about why you should be allowed to chose cannabis as your medicine, and it should not matter what your age is.

As before, we urge you to contact Senator Green's office and share your personal experience and why his proposal is not helpful to patients.

Mahalo
Matt Rifkin


Please, please please call Senator Josh Green ( 808-586-9385) TODAY and complain about the the changes he is trying to make to the Medical Cannabis program in Hawaii. Tell him your age ( especially if you are 30 year old or younger) Why you choose Cannabis as your preferred pain medicine, and that you have rights as a patient.
As a patient you have:
* the right to considerate and respectful care
* the right to make decisions about the plan of care and course of treatment
* the right to refuse a recommended treatment and to be informed of the medical consequences of this action
* the right to other options of care and treatments.( One of which is to use Medical Cannabis)
* the right to every consideration of privacy. Case discussions,consultations,examination and treatment should be conducted to protect each patient"s privacy.
The list goes on visit www.aha.org/resource/pbillofrights.html and read all about why it is a private matter that you choose to use medical cannabis.
Please call him 808-586-9385 or e-mail him [email protected]
The changes he is proposing will effect all of you. The patient population must speak up NOW!!!
I am going to forward and e-mail from NORML for you to read as well.

Mahalo to all of you for your voices,
Sandy Webb RN
The MUM Clinic


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 28, 2011)

ASA Guys, Thank you so much for this alert! I'm making some phone calls today.......so disgusted with everybody knowing whats best for me....


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

anherbman said:


> CALL FOR IMMEDIATE ACTION!!!!!
> MEDICAL CANNABIS PATIENTS UNDER ATTACK
> 
> Medical cannabis patients need to immediately and decisively take action to a proposed bill which could gut the state medical cannabis program and possibly disqualify more than 97% of the patients currently with blue cards.
> ...


I would not argue with the criteria involved with the licence fee's , taxes and what not .... they were working on a pilot program and probably would have modiifed it in time....we all remember when calculators were 1200 dollars in the 1970's now there 11.95....its a new thing man ...some of these guys think MJ is the devil ...its gunna take time...to show them how we are functional with the use of the natural medicine.
i would have let them create the compassion center ...atleast that was moving in our direction...there is no compromise for quality health !
now it looks like we may lose our cards ?
comon man - seriously ? probably struck a nerve in the mind of these folks if we had any opinion on fee's or taxes ...theres gunna be fees and taxes ..shoulda took it on the chin...and let them move forward ...get it signed already ...like a high intrest loan ..shit we get stuck with um sometimes , but we gotta have a roof over our heads right ? ...ever see a momma bird come back to the nest and feed all her chicks at the same time ? nope .... they sit and get fed one at a time ...if im the Oahu bird and im third in line for the med center then so be it ... if i cry out abt maui or big island gettin first then i'll likely get none at all.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 28, 2011)

You're forgetting one thing pepper, when has the state ever made anything cheaper? Fees and taxes always seem to go up. New gas tax within the next few years, vehicle registration fees will be up starting next year. HECO just raised its rates, my family's electric bill went up $100!

I get what you're saying, compromise, fine. But this is no compromise on their side. They are picking and choosing now between illnesses. This is clearly a DICK move. How did the conversation go from licensing fees and taxes to fucking over patients?


----------



## tardis (Apr 28, 2011)

Bah, i'm broke and the old post was full of lies out of a pissed off person like me that they might take away my medicine from being legal. over it


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> You're forgetting one thing pepper, when has the state ever made anything cheaper? Fees and taxes always seem to go up. New gas tax within the next few years, vehicle registration fees will be up starting next year. HECO just raised its rates, my family's electric bill went up $100!
> 
> I get what you're saying, compromise, fine. But this is no compromise on their side. They are picking and choosing now between illnesses. This is clearly a DICK move. How did the conversation go from licensing fees and taxes to fucking over patients?


good question ...how did it ? Senator probably mentioned patients because thats whats its supposed to be about , a compassion center with medical marijuana for patients.
he talks to other senators im sure , my old state ( home state ) Ca , has them all over town , they draw alot of attention , alot of tax payers money on police interaction and so forth ...if i looked at the percentages of police intervention and success rate here in Hawaii ..id vomit ...then id double the fee for dispensaries because these sorry fucks cant guard a hole in the ground ... how much would you charge 24/7 security of a MMD ? ...what would you estimate the demand for law enforcement to protect these clinics ? 
gotta figure it to cost some bucks .
I think the senator suffers from a lil bit of power problems mixed with a conflict in his mind due to his education , guy was taught to follow the leader as most doctors in pharmacy man made medcine , on his high horse could easy have discounted other doctors as scumbags, let him cut his own throat... i bet he's a young guy...wants to fix what he cant and thinks he can. 
im glad its not 100k per license ...shit i'll donate 10k if its non - profit....just because i know it will save lives.


----------



## tardis (Apr 28, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> good question ...how id it ? Senator probably mentioned patients because thats whats its supposed to be about , a compassion center with medical marijuana for patients.
> he talks to other senators im sure , my old state ( home state ) Ca , has them all over town , they draw alot of attention , alot of tax payers money on police interaction and so forth ...if i looked at the percentages of police intervention and success rate here in Hawaii ..id vomit ...then id double the fe for dispensaries because these sorry fucks cant guard a hole in the ground ... how much would you charge 24/7 security of a MMD ? ...what would you estimate the demand for law enforce to protect these clinics ?
> gotta figure it to cost some bucks .
> I think the senator suffers from a lil bit of power problems mixed with a conflict in his mind due to his education , guy was taught to follow the leader as most doctors in pharmacy man made medcine , on his high horse could easy have discounted other doctors as scumbags, let him cut his own throat.
> im glad its not 100k per license ...shit i'll donate 10k if its non - profit....just because i know it will save lives.


You are wrong. Dr. Green is making millions from oxycotton like pharmaceutical companies to ensure more people pay for harder drugs for their pain/nausea/digestive needs.

What he's doing is immoral and highly illegal.

EDIT: I was hastey. He's not corrupt. I talked to someone who knows him and The guy is not corrupt. They said they think he's just trying to make a name for himself. His stance is based most likely on his religion I was told and his view of public policy. I retract any negatives I said about him.

I still however don't agree with his stance. I believe that his version of SB1458 if what he said is true would be bad for people with disabilities everywhere.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the reply I got from my e-mail this morning from Sen. Greens office......

Bill will be deferred. Status quo. You won&#8217;t hav to worry about any changes to your prescription.

Josh


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

tardis said:


> You are wrong. Dr. Green is making millions from oxycotton like pharmaceutical companies to ensure more people pay for harder drugs for their pain/nausea/digestive needs.
> 
> What he's doing is immoral and highly illegal.


Really a Millionaire ? ... why bother senator ...why bother ?
Im pretty much right Tardis , Im from Berkeley lol , I wont run away if they take my card ... i dont care if Green is a millionaire ... Schwarznegger was a millionaire governor and ran that state right into the ground.....killed workers compensation rights.
and yes a new dispensary will attract alot of attention because its new ...a new thing , so ya gotta figure a lil more to protect it...but it will wear off in time. 

you know what i think about the pharma industry ....did you know that bayer has a product called Sativex ? what do you think about that ?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> This is the reply I got from my e-mail this morning from Sen. Greens office......
> 
> Bill will be deferred. Status quo. You won&#8217;t hav to worry about any changes to your prescription.
> 
> Josh


Surfd ...your the man , thanks for doing that ..made my day !

no need pack ur bags Tardis !


----------



## tardis (Apr 28, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Really a Millionaire ? ... why bother senator ...why bother ?
> Im pretty much right Tardis , Im from Berkeley lol , I wont run away if they take my card ... i dont care if Green is a millionaire ... Schwarznegger was a millionaire governor and ran that state right into the ground.....killed workers compensation rights.
> and yes a new dispensary will attract alot of attention because its new ...a new thing , so ya gotta figure a lil more to protect it...but it will wear off in time.
> 
> you know what i think about the pharma industry ....did you know that bayer has a product called Sativex ? what do you think about that ?


Yeah I think living in an age where it is illegal to cultivate your own food, water, and medicine is against liberty. I'd be forced to leave if they changed the laws because i'm a law abiding citizen just trying to ensure I can keep food down. If my kind arn't welcomed by the law here then I have to go somewhere where they will leave me in peace.


----------



## tardis (Apr 28, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> This is the reply I got from my e-mail this morning from Sen. Greens office......
> 
> Bill will be deferred. Status quo. You won&#8217;t hav to worry about any changes to your prescription.
> 
> Josh


That is great news!  I don't have to move!


----------



## rollin in grass (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anybody here live in the big island, mainlolo ( sumthin like that ) gonna be going there and was wondering how to get some dank. I dont wanna be runnin up to everybody sayin " where the weed at" lol all in all how do tourists go about getting some weed in hawaii?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

tardis said:


> That is great news!  I don't have to move!


asshole millionaires ...lol
glad to see ya smilin Tardis


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 28, 2011)

This whole thing is and always has been rediculous. It was my understanding that Benjamin Franklin was basically a moderate user of opiates quoted as saying somethign similar to "it relaxes me and brings out creativity- while unaffecting my cognition"- as far as i am concerned, he was one of the greatest contributors to this country- and humanity of all time. Look- we are going to smoke pot whether or not it's perfectly legal. The only difference is if the state wants to categorize us as criminals or not. It's really not fair. I have generated hundreds of thousands of dollars for Maui county in g.e.t taxes over the years, employed no less than 40 people at a time, and to be quite honest- I don't think I could have survived the hell that the state, county, and federal government have created in terms of stress with their clusterfuck business environment without a smoke every now and again. The system of the US has changed so drastically- they've forgotten that people are most productive when they are happy. They keep trying to rule us with an iron fist- telling us what is good for all of us in a "one size fits all manner" and frankly I am sick of it. I already have already decided that with the path this country is going on- it is doomed. They have slowly, bill by bill, law by law made a joke of the original constitution that once made this country so great. Sometimes it's easy to not see it, as it slowly happens everyday and we adjust accordingly. But, look at the state of affairs, and you have to trace it back to "bad management"- when will they ever learn?

I think the good senator should not be qualified to make laws about things he doesn't know about. Has he ever been in constant severe pain? Well- if it were up to me- I wouldn't let him pass bills on marijuana until he tries it at least once. Then I might take his opinion more seriously. For now he is basically afraid of what he doesn't know- and that's a very dangerous person to have in charge of a particular subject- how can he possibly make the right choice? I wonder how many "Benjamin Franklins" will end up as useless jailbirds under the current political climate... Alchohol is legal- I've been a legal drug dealer for over 13 years, and it's definitely worse than cannabis. It's physically addictive, toxic to the body in larger doses, and causes some people to turn into monsters. When was the last time you saw someone smoke a joint and go home and beat their wife? I like do drink in moderation, just like smoking. Neither is harmful, and can be beneficial in moderation. If the gov't focused on creating an environment conducive to mentally healthy people, then there wouldn't be so much abuse, and that's where the problems arise. But for now the country is disfunctional, creates disfunctional people who need to constantly escape reality and become hard core addicts. They try to solve the problem by making it illegal for everyone, making criminals out of perfectly good citizens. Does anything seem wrong here? I mean how come I can see it- and I'm not even graced with the job of running the country- while the people who are- are in need of alot of eye opening themselves...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 29, 2011)

Tardis- Didn't you get some of Alphakroniks seeds? If so, pop them yet? Impressions? Best of luck managing your families fortune......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2011)

This is one of my AK 48 with a sativa(ish) pheno. Had to chop it a day 61 due to a budworm attack. This little monster weight 4 oz wet


----------



## anherbman (Apr 30, 2011)

MEDICAL MARIJUANA BILL DIES AT THE LEGISLATURE

A proposal establishing a medical marijuana pilot project appears dead
this year.

Lawmakers decided to defer the proposal in Senate Bill 1458, calling
on advocates to further study the issues and come up with
recommendations for next year.

Originally, lawmakers had proposed a five-year pilot project
establishing a "compassionate care" distribution center on an island
to be determined.

The latest version of the proposal, floated today, would have delayed
the opening of the distribution center for two years while a working
group studied ways to cut down on alleged abuses of the existing
medical marijuana statute.

Sen. Josh Green, the Senate health committee chairman, had sought
tougher restrictions on medical marijuana, saying more than half of
Big Island patients with legal prescriptions were young adults under
the age of 30.


Newshawk: Hawaii http://www.drugpolicy.org/hawaii
Pubdate: Sat, 30 Apr 2011
Source: Honolulu Star-Advertiser (HI)
Copyright: 2011 Star Advertiser
Contact: http://www.staradvertiser.com/info/Star-Advertiser_Letter_to_the_Editor.html
Website: http://www.staradvertiser.com/
Details: http://www.mapinc.org/media/5154
Bookmark: http://www.drugsense.org/cms/geoview/n-us-hi (Hawaii)


----------



## anherbman (Apr 30, 2011)

A full editorial in today Star Advertiser....

FEAR OF MEDICAL POT ABUSE DESERVES FULL PUBLIC VETTING

Defenders of Hawaii's medical marijuana law were startled this week by a late effort to sharply limit uses of marijuana to reduce severe pain. The proposal carries an assumption that either doctors or patients are being less than candid about whether the pain actually exists. This may be. But the onus should be on Sen. Josh Green, who proposed the last-minute change, to provide evidence of such shenanigans before such changes become law.

Green, a Big Island emergency room physician and chairman of the Senate Health Committee, injected the proposal in a House-Senate conference this week in a bill to launch a medical marijuana dispensary as a pilot program.

The senator's concerns about the program - "pretty hard to wrap my mind around" - are not surprising. Opponents of medical marijuana point out that the number of Hawaii residents issued blue cards by the state Department of Public Safety as legal users has soared from 255 in 2001, the program's first year, to more than 8,000.

Hawaii's law, similar to laws in 10 other states, allows cannabis to be used by patients diagnosed as having a debilitating medical condition. That condition includes a variety of ailments, including severe pain, severe nausea and Crohn's disease, an intestinal condition.

Keith Kamita, deputy director of public safety for law enforcement, says the bulk of residents certified to use medical marijuana are in their 20s and 30s, and most of them cite severe pain as their medical condition. Green proposed that marijuana be accessible only to patients suffering from multiple sclerosis, cancer, HIV/AIDS or glaucoma.

A cautious approach makes sense for a pilot project. As Hawaii gingerly tests the waters of marijuana dispensaries, it should proceed carefully, with clear guidelines for physicans and patients alike. The four diseases enumerated by Green are objectively and physically diagnosable. Not so with cases of pain, which depend on a doctor's trust of his or her patients.

Dr. Jim Berg, a Big Island physician who the Narcotic Enforcement Division records showed had authorized 2,957 marijuana certificates as of last June, defends the medical use.

In an open letter to Green yesterday, Berg maintained that he has "witnessed the truth of these patients and know it helps them, and that it can be used safely." He suggested that his patients include those who have chronic neck, shoulder, wrist, ankle, knee or back pain from injuries in manual labor jobs.

Matt Rifkin, co-chairman of the Big Island Americans for Safe Access, an advocate of medical marijuana rights, says the limitation proposed by Green could disqualify most the patients who now have blue cards.

Berg says it would effectively disqualify more than 90 percent of currently registered patients.

Green's concern may be worthy of an investigation into the integrity of the medical marijuana program. But there are no shortcuts. Any proposals to lay the ground rules for such a controversial program deserve a full public vetting before being implemented. 

Newshawk: Drug Policy Forum of Hawai'i http://www.dpfhi.org/
Pubdate: Sat, 30 Apr 2011
Source: Honolulu Star-Advertiser (HI)
Copyright: 2011 Star Advertiser
Contact: http://www.staradvertiser.com/info/Star-Advertiser_Letter_to_the_Editor.html
Website: http://www.staradvertiser.com/
Details: http://www.mapinc.org/media/5154
Cited: Big Island Americans for Safe Access http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=287
Bookmark: http://www.mapinc.org/opinion.htm (Opinion)
Bookmark: http://www.mapinc.org/find?253 (Cannabis - Medicinal - U.S.)
Bookmark: http://www.drugsense.org/cms/geoview/n-us-hi (Hawaii)Newshawk: Drug Policy Forum of Hawai'i http://www.dpfhi.org/


----------



## DelSlow (May 1, 2011)

Medical pot abuse? Fuck me.


----------



## tardis (May 1, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Medical pot abuse? Fuck me.


yeah I want to hear how many patients lives were saved from pot use in his years as an emergency room doctor. If any patients showed up how many would have died without his help. my guess nobody ever went in for pot related problems.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 1, 2011)

I think now is the time to stop posting your "little" bud pictures,and all of you including myself. We now need to pick up and put on our advocate hats. We all need to be a force within our community, especially if you love this plant. Sitting back and licking one's wounds will not solve this problem. We all need to become community activist. I imagine it's not the easiest thing to do on Oahu. Here on the Big Island it's not uncommon to find people on "soap boxes" ,screaming out their beliefs in front of Walmart. We all need to take up the cause,otherwise "butt worms" like Josh Green will have their day in the sun here and Hawaii will never get a Dispensary like it should have.

Come on gangy, power in numbers!!!!!!

I say don't post pics, then I post this shit!?!?!? I must be fucking ,....crazy doc! I figure Sen/Dr. Josh Green could use one of these "jizzles"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny0ix0OyO1c


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 1, 2011)

LOL- The Jizzle!- my tenant asked me why I was laughing so loud...


----------



## Puna Bud (May 2, 2011)

I urge all you personal gardners to either call, email, or snail mail Sen./Dr. Josh Green. Take a break from posting pics of your gardens,and take the time to write this dork. Let him now how you feel about his ideas with regards to SB 1458

Come on gang, this is almost our last chance to change things in Hawaii. Please get involved, otherwise I have to get on a plane and fly to either Cali or Colorado to look for a plce to live for my wife , two boys, 3 pitbulls, and seven chicken. I'm leaning more towards Colrado than Cali though. I think the cannabis laws are more set up to protect the user there than in Cali. Though Colorado might trail in genetics though? But that's hardly a problem for "super breeder" as myself


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2011)

Harvested some more AK 48 and Papaya (3 plants 10oz of wet bud  should dry up to 2.5 oz) to the left is the AK 48 64 days of flowering....to the right is the papaya i'm not sure how long it flowered but it was ready so i took them down.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 2, 2011)

*Put a fork in it,..it's done gangy!*


The Star Advisor reported Friday that SB 1458, a bill originally introduced to establish a well-regulated medical marijuana dispensary program, has died for the year. This bill took many forms throughout the legislative process that MPP supported; however, with the latest proposed amendments made at the last minute in a conference committee by Sen. Josh Green, we are thankful the bill did not become law.

Sen. Green&#8217;s proposal would have severely limited the list of qualifying conditions to multiple sclerosis, cancer, HIV, AIDS, and glaucoma. Thousands of registered patients who have other serious medical conditions, such as severe pain, would have been kicked out of the program and recriminalized. The bill would have also set up a pilot program with a single medical marijuana dispensary.

I&#8217;d like to thank all who submitted testimony in support of the original good bill and the Drug Policy Forum of Hawaii for their great work. Your advocacy helped advance the bill through both chambers of the Hawaii Legislature and sparked an important and necessary dialogue about patient access. It has also built a strong foundation from which to work next year.

Sincerely,



Robert J. Capecchi
Legislative Analyst
Marijuana Policy Project

good thing I got '_my own_' meds Sen Green! It's know doubt that I will suffer from "anxiety",and or "severe pain", at one point or another from either having to wait another year to vote on these important matters to me. I'm sure I'll be sick to my stomach a lot knowing Sen./Dr. Green is working the Emergency Room at the hospital in Kona.

What makes me sick now is,..why the fuck didn't I know this shit Friday? If I'd pay more attention to folks speaking to me. I'd know this shit already. But then again what fun would that be? It would only mean I wasn't "bobo", at the time, and to tell you the truth...I kinda like being "bobo"


----------



## Puna Bud (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Harvested some more AK 48 and Papaya (3 plants 10oz of wet bud  should dry up to 2.5 oz) to the left is the AK 48 64 days of flowering....to the right is the papaya i'm not sure how long it flowered but it was ready so i took them down.


looking gooooood!!! Keep in mind Coots, your haul is roughly 30% of what you see wet. So it's my guestimate that you will have in the neighborhood of a quarter pound? When was the last time you watered your plants before cutting down?
Better yet Cooter, how long will that last you?


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2011)

QP i wish 10oz/4 = 2.5 oz (assuming it dissipates 75% of the moister). I watered it 3 days before the harvest. 2.5 oz will last about a month or so. Me and a few friends will turn all that into ashes fairly quickly. I have another AK that I&#8217;ll probably take it at day 70ish of flowering it already has a nice fade going on and I&#8217;m looking for a few more ambers trics prior to harvest. It&#8217;s going to be my bed time stash. The AK I took last week has dried enough to smoke, the smoke nice and smooth not much taste to it and it has a little &#8220;Shazam&#8221; in it. It&#8217;s good cruzing smoke. I can&#8217;t wait to try the mature AK

BTW I sent a nice letter to Senator Dick Face! I have to maintain a DOD Secrete Clearance so I have to do my part covertly J


----------



## irie808 (May 3, 2011)

Is 10 grams good enough to make a batch of brownies?


----------



## Puna Bud (May 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> QP i wish 10oz/4 = 2.5 oz (assuming it dissipates 75% of the moister). I watered it 3 days before the harvest. 2.5 oz will last about a month or so. Me and a few friends will turn all that into ashes fairly quickly. I have another AK that I&#8217;ll probably take it at day 70ish of flowering it already has a nice fade going on and I&#8217;m looking for a few more ambers trics prior to harvest. It&#8217;s going to be my bed time stash. The AK I took last week has dried enough to smoke, the smoke nice and smooth not much taste to it and it has a little &#8220;Shazam&#8221; in it. It&#8217;s good cruzing smoke. I can&#8217;t wait to try the mature AK
> 
> BTW I sent a nice letter to Senator Dick Face! I have to maintain a DOD Secrete Clearance so I have to do my part covertly J


being an avid smoker of many different strains. AK-47 was one of the very first ones Itruly loved. I grew some just last season too,and I came away really quite dissapointed. The quality is just not there anymore like it once was. Has anyone else noticed that too with their AK-47 grows?

As for AK-48, Gypsy Nirvana's rip off of Serious Seeds AK-47 name sake. Da "48" has done well in my opinion. Actually it is my opinion that the AK-48 is the best Nirvana has to offer the growing masses. I have serious reservation about Nirvana's testing of new strains. I think they release them to soon with out proper testing. There is just no excuse for a Seedbank to be dealing in "hermies" whatsoever


----------



## Puna Bud (May 3, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Is 10 grams good enough to make a batch of brownies?


10 grams of what, lau-lau, or fire? It does make a difference, but it all works to one degree or another.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 3, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> LOL- The Jizzle!- my tenant asked me why I was laughing so loud...


da buggars are funny,huh? "Don't trim your buds with a.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCNdXE1UMLk

aren't I a sick puppy, or what?


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> being an avid smoker of many different strains. AK-47 was one of the very first ones Itruly loved. I grew some just last season too,and I came away really quite dissapointed. The quality is just not there anymore like it once was. Has anyone else noticed that too with their AK-47 grows?
> 
> As for AK-48, Gypsy Nirvana's rip off of Serious Seeds AK-47 name sake. Da "48" has done well in my opinion. Actually it is my opinion that the AK-48 is the best Nirvana has to offer the growing masses. I have serious reservation about Nirvana's testing of new strains. I think they release them to soon with out proper testing. There is just no excuse for a Seedbank to be dealing in "hermies" whatsoever


This is my first experience with Nirvana. I think the Papaya is fairly stable, I&#8217;m also growing Bublelicious and Blackberry and should have some finishing around the end of May or the first few weeks of June. So the verdict is still out on those two strains. The AK 48 that I harvested on Saturday has a typical rock hard and dense indica style flower and The AK 48 that is finishing has a light fluffy sativa flower. The plant is at 66 days of flowering and I swear it&#8217;s about a week and a half from finishing. I thought it would finish at day 70 but I&#8217;m not too sure about that now. There is a lot a variation between the two pheno&#8217;s. I took cuttings from both AK pheno&#8217;s and will likely keep the strain that has the most potency. In the future I&#8217;d like to grow some of Soma&#8217;s strains I know his strains are pricy but I truly believe you get what you pay for


----------



## 808toker (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is my first experience with Nirvana. I think the Papaya is fairly stable, I&#8217;m also growing Bublelicious and Blackberry and should have some finishing around the end of May or the first few weeks of June. So the verdict is still out on those two strains. The AK 48 that I harvested on Saturday has a typical rock hard and dense indica style flower and The AK 48 that is finishing has a light fluffy sativa flower. The plant is at 66 days of flowering and I swear it&#8217;s about a week and a half from finishing. I thought it would finish at day 70 but I&#8217;m not too sure about that now. There is a lot a variation between the two pheno&#8217;s. I took cuttings from both AK pheno&#8217;s and will likely keep the strain that has the most potency. In the future I&#8217;d like to grow some of Soma&#8217;s strains I know his strains are pricy but I truly believe you get what you pay for


If you ever decide to get some of somas seeds i HIGHLY recommend the lavender. My favorite strain i have ever smoked.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 4, 2011)

I've been pretty bummed with everything Serious Seeds has for sale anymore, Simon lost the original AK and shits weak...Soma gets a little bit, but you can better spend that money on a better breeder......or a Thai massage


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2011)

808toker said:


> If you ever decide to get some of somas seeds i HIGHLY recommend the lavender. My favorite strain i have ever smoked.


I was thinking about lavender, I want to try the Somango, Amethyst and of coarse the world famus NYCD. I picked up Soma book from Green Hands a few weeks back and i been wanting to try out some of his strains.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I've been pretty bummed with everything Serious Seeds has for sale anymore, Simon lost the original AK and shits weak...Soma gets a little bit, but you can better spend that money on a better breeder......or a Thai massage


Soma is pretty proud of those seeds and I&#8217;ll probably change my mind about 700 times prior to purchasing any seeds....I also have what I believe to be 100% landrace seeds from Afghanistan. A friend brought them back while stationed in Kabul. I'm going to germ those pretty soon.

"Thai Massage"....lol....i always have spare change for one of those


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2011)

I was hoping to chop this little sucker in about a week or so, but it appears that fate had other plans for this little monster. Yesterday after poking around I discovered a little bud rot starting so I eradicated the rot and harvested the plant. This is the AK-48 with the sativa(ish) pheno. The buggah weighed in at 5oz, I should be looking a good oh-zee once it dries up. It had a mixture of tric&#8217;s mostly milky with a few ambers and a few clears&#8230;.should be decent


----------



## kailuabro808 (May 4, 2011)

do you think the small flowering plant is an autoflower? it is about a month old but started flowering about 2 weeks ago. anyway here are some pics of what i got. the stalky one with 4 nodes is 3.5 wks old. and the topped bush plant is as old as the flowering one


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2011)

kailuabro808 said:


> do you think the small flowering plant is an autoflower? it is about a month old but started flowering about 2 weeks ago. anyway here are some pics of what i got. the stalky one with 4 nodes is 3.5 wks old. and the topped bush plant is as old as the flowering one


Nice looking plants brah! why did you choose auto-flowering plants?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 5, 2011)

Hey Coot- If ya wanna try NYCD, Sannie has worked a good F3 thats alot cheaper than Soma's F1's. Yep, got that book too by the hippie.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot- If ya wanna try NYCD, Sannie has worked a good F3 thats alot cheaper than Soma's F1's. Yep, got that book too by the hippie.....


Thanks for the tip Surf. The hippie is off his rocker with those $200 seeds. I know you get what you pay for but, Soma's prices are a little steep. If there is a market for it i hope he makes a killing! I'm truly not against making money, but if i can get the same genetics for less money I&#8217;m all over it!....cheeehooo!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 5, 2011)

I'd rather put my old weathered nutsacks in a "C" clamp, and crank it shut! Before i'd give any money to that ripoff SOMA!


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I'd rather put my old weathered nutsacks in a "C" clamp, and crank it shut! Before i'd give any money to that ripoff SOMA!


how a bout a rusty pipe cleaner brush in your piss hole?...lol... or maybe even bob for apples in a deep fryer. 

I just placed an order with "sannies" i purchased the New Blue Deisel and the NYCD (regular seeds)


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2011)

Any of you guys' growing your plants by the moon phases?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2011)

Everytime......start your seeds 1-2 weeks before the full moon and try and harvest on a waning.....how many afghani seeds did you get?


----------



## The Latent Image (May 6, 2011)

Got a G13 Venom. Blueberry/white widow. Hope that works. Also some Burmese Kush, Cali Hash Plant, and somthing called Kalasnikova. Don't Know what to expect.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Everytime......start your seeds 1-2 weeks before the full moon and try and harvest on a waning.....how many afghani seeds did you get?


 
Thanks Surf&#8217;d, that confirms what I&#8217;ve been reading. I trip out on how much this plant keeps teaching me. I know now that people have been using the phases of the moon for agriculture purposes for thousands of years, but I would never would have known that with out all the reading I do on this plant.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> how a bout a rusty pipe cleaner brush in your piss hole?...lol... or maybe even bob for apples in a deep fryer.
> 
> I just placed an order with "sannies" i purchased the New Blue Deisel and the NYCD (regular seeds)


Personally- I'd rather jack off in front of my parents before I bought seeds for that price...

hehe ok seriously- whats the deal with the moonphases- does the extra light keep us in veg a a little longer here? My flippin tomato plant started growing tomatoes at 2 weeks- sheesh- the canopy is the same height as the top of the cherry tomato that's resting on the ground- lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2011)

The Latent Image said:


> Got a G13 Venom. Blueberry/white widow. Hope that works. Also some Burmese Kush, Cali Hash Plant, and somthing called Kalasnikova. Don't Know what to expect.


Sweet brah,post some picks


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet brah,post some picks


Lol- I'm a bit buzzed and thought you posted that in response to my last post- I was like What the !?!?!

-Once I figured out what was going on I laughed so hard I could barely breathe... hehe


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Lol- I'm a bit buzzed and thought you posted that in response to my last post- I was like What the !?!?!
> 
> -Once I figured out what was going on I laughed so hard I could barely breathe... hehe


That&#8217;s fucking hilarious


----------



## Shangeet (May 7, 2011)

you can see this instruction for the better result !!!
[video=youtube;ym8y2uuDe24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym8y2uuDe24&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## SurfdOut (May 7, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Personally- I'd rather jack off in front of my parents before I bought seeds for that price...
> 
> hehe ok seriously- whats the deal with the moonphases- does the extra light keep us in veg a a little longer here? My flippin tomato plant started growing tomatoes at 2 weeks- sheesh- the canopy is the same height as the top of the cherry tomato that's resting on the ground- lol.


Trichy-Think more along the lines of gravtitational pull, fluid movement in plants and soil moisture....if you mow your yard at the right time, you won't have to mow as much...


----------



## SurfdOut (May 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Surf&#8217;d, that confirms what I&#8217;ve been reading. I trip out on how much this plant keeps teaching me. I know now that people have been using the phases of the moon for agriculture purposes for thousands of years, but I would never would have known that with out all the reading I do on this plant.


Yep, this plant has made me a much better person....should have seen my wild ass on zanax...I'm reading teaming w/ microbes again right now....I think great information is lost each generation as we try to control our mother earth instead of working with her.....


----------



## pepperbelly (May 7, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> you can see this instruction for the better result !!!
> [video=youtube;ym8y2uuDe24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym8y2uuDe24&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


thanks for sharing .. im going to get one of those sticks for when i harvest colas


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 8, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Trichy-Think more along the lines of gravtitational pull, fluid movement in plants and soil moisture....if you mow your yard at the right time, you won't have to mow as much...


Thanks man. Is there any sort of reading resource for all the details? I suppose it could make sense, but I thought the osmotic pressure the plants use to draw the water up were so much stronger than gravity that it might be negligeable with the moon. For instance- weigh a 100lb weight on a full moon- not even an ounce lighter I'd venture to guess... Now I know that something as huge as the ocean can be affected obviously with tides and the such- but a plant is so small in comparison- I even remember reading that in space the lack of gravity had negative impact on many of the plants. I am not however discounting the idea- just putting in my initial wonderings on how it might work.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 8, 2011)

Well- I guess I answered my own question http://www.plantea.com/planting-moon-phases.htm - ever since the advent of google- I've gotten pretty adept at it  well whether it's real or not- it certainly doesn't hurt. The question is if by waiting an extra week for the moon, will the positive differences be enough to make up for the lost week of growth. I am going to experiment with aspirin foliar feed. I've read a pretty compelling article a while back... http://www.plantea.com/plant-aspirin.htm - anyone else ever hear this? It makes sense to me- aspirin is generally a derivitive of willow bark, slightly modified to not burn your stomach so much as it does in it's complete natural form and is part of a plants defenses. Plus I'm hoping that my next crop will really ease a headache- and prevent heart attacks- lol


----------



## SurfdOut (May 9, 2011)

I forget if I said this already and forgot who was growing it already and you probably know this already but, phew, lower your water ph if can with lemon juice espescially when growing the Super Lemon Haze really brings out the lemony starbursty love....


----------



## SurfdOut (May 9, 2011)

I gotta quit smoking soo much hash first thing in the morning already....


----------



## Sheckster (May 10, 2011)

Hate this mildew conducive weather...


----------



## watersrunning (May 11, 2011)

a friend gave me a sourOG plant that turned hermie and is 3 weeks into flowering. he grows hydro and i grow with soil. i planted the rockwool and the container of hydroton that the plant is growing from in a nice 5 gallon pot. has anyone ever attempted this before? converting from hydro to soil? the plant is looking pretty good for being converted to soil. any tips, pointers and info on converting to soil?


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2011)

Who's the breeder of the sour og?..Did you stress the plant? Do you grow outdoors? Does your buddy have a problem with plants going hermi? Personally i'd shit can it and grow with proven genetics from reputable breeders&#8230;usually plants hermi late in flower for a self preservation purposes&#8230;..3 weeks into flowering sounds like bad genetics


----------



## Sheckster (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like your plant experienced environmental stress... 
I've always had problems when someone gives me a clone in rockwool cube, then putting it in the soil etc...


----------



## watersrunning (May 12, 2011)

i'll have to check with him to find out who the breeder was but i didn't stress the plant by any means except that I had to plant it in dirt because i don't grow hydro. i grow outdoors. He had 2 other plants that turned hermie on him but pulled them before he could get it to me. he said there isn't a complete separation of light between his veg and flower room that may have stressed the plants in the flower room...whats some of your favorite reputable breeders?! The BlueHash and CataractKush I am growing is very stunted and hasn't grown much vertically. There only on the third or fourth set of leaves and its been about 4-5 weeks already since germ. CataractKush is from DNA and the BlueHash was from Dinafem.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> i'll have to check with him to find out who the breeder was but i didn't stress the plant by any means except that I had to plant it in dirt because i don't grow hydro. i grow outdoors. He had 2 other plants that turned hermie on him but pulled them before he could get it to me. he said there isn't a complete separation of light between his veg and flower room that may have stressed the plants in the flower room...whats some of your favorite reputable breeders?! The BlueHash and CataractKush I am growing is very stunted and hasn't grown much vertically. There only on the third or fourth set of leaves and its been about 4-5 weeks already since germ. CataractKush is from DNA and the BlueHash was from Dinafem.


A few pages back Tardis,Puna and Surf'd have pointed out some good breeders. Surf'd turned me on to sannies seeds....and i'm currently waiting for my seeds to arrive....I've bought from Nirvana and the service is good....some the strains have many differnt phenos so you might have to grow out a few to find a keeper....none have hermied on me so far (keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## SurfdOut (May 14, 2011)

C.C. Julius Ceaser(Master Kush x SFV OG Kush)
Sannies HeriBei

.........one love


----------



## djburns1 (May 14, 2011)

nice lookin plants


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> C.C. Julius Ceaser(Master Kush x SFV OG Kush)
> Sannies HeriBei
> 
> .........one love


Ho Brah, you got that soil dialed in! Those plants look so healthy....are you watering those buggahs with ph'd water and molasses?...or just straight water?....have you ever used this product EM-1 Microbial Inoculant http://www.teraganix.com/EM-1-Microbial-Inoculant-p/1000.htm ..My super soil is ready so all my plants moving forward will be fairly organic for the most part. Im going to germ a few of those afghani landrace seeds and finally see what I really have (keeping my fingers crossed that they turn to be 100% Indica)


----------



## slimspickings (May 14, 2011)

i got a quick question for the people of Hawaii. anyone had any luck doing a DWC grow in Hawaii? and how are you keeping the water temp low besides an A/C? aloha!


----------



## DelSlow (May 14, 2011)

Never grew DWC but you could use a fan to blow air at the res and you could use ice packs/ frozen water bottles to keep the water cool. Just start off small cuz you don't want to get the water too cold


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2011)

slimspickings said:


> i got a quick question for the people of Hawaii. anyone had any luck doing a DWC grow in Hawaii? and how are you keeping the water temp low besides an A/C? aloha!



You should talk to Aron and Carlos at Green Hands of Aloha. Those dudes are super cool and they'll give you solid advice on how to do DWC correctly here in the islands....most of us in this thread are dirt farmers.http://greenhandsofaloha.com/


----------



## SurfdOut (May 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Brah, you got that soil dialed in! Those plants look so healthy....are you watering those buggahs with ph'd water and molasses?...or just straight water?....have you ever used this product EM-1 Microbial Inoculant http://www.teraganix.com/EM-1-Microbial-Inoculant-p/1000.htm ..My super soil is ready so all my plants moving forward will be fairly organic for the most part. Im going to germ a few of those afghani landrace seeds and finally see what I really have (keeping my fingers crossed that they turn to be 100% Indica)


Hey Coot-
Love Em, use that shit for everything, put it in my drinking water, foilar spray, teas....

These particular plants are just in good soil and I've been feeding them a kick ass tea once a week and ph'd water in between...

Whats stopping you from being 100% organic? Good luck poppen dem seeds...


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot-
> Love Em, use that shit for everything, put it in my drinking water, foilar spray, teas....
> 
> These particular plants are just in good soil and I've been feeding them a kick ass tea once a week and ph'd water in between...
> ...


Rajah Dat.

I'm pretty sure my new set up is 100% organic but, I just can&#8217;t say for sure since I don&#8217;t know the sources of all the amendments that I put in the super soil.

I germed afgahni seeds last night....this moring one seed has a tap roots showing....chaaahooo!


----------



## Baked 808 (May 15, 2011)

This is a Kings Kush 5weeks i think? it was the smallest pheno of the pack so i threw it outside.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2011)

Baked 808 said:


> This is a Kings Kush 5weeks i think? it was the smallest pheno of the pack so i threw it outside.


Nice size flowers for week 5....but they look hungry for a little "N". I start to look for the "fade" around week 7....what are you feeding the plant?


----------



## Baked 808 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks. The first 4 weeks i was using Fox Farm: Tigger bloom, Big bloom, with Botanicare: cal mag and liquid karma. After some helpful advice i switched to Botanicare only. The last nute water with Botanicare: pro bloom, pro veg, calmag, karma, grape sweet, and hydroplex.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2011)

Baked 808 said:


> Thanks. The first 4 weeks i was using Fox Farm: Tigger bloom, Big bloom, with Botanicare: cal mag and liquid karma. After some helpful advice i switched to Botanicare only. The last nute water with Botanicare: pro bloom, pro veg, calmag, karma, grape sweet, and hydroplex.


Awesome!....Keep and eye on it over the next 3-4 days....and if you don't notice those fan leaves getting greener....water the plant and check the run off to ensure your Ph is okay....if the ph is in the "range" give it a little more of the pro veg.

What did you use for soil?


----------



## Baked 808 (May 16, 2011)

ok will do. I used promix 107e, and a couple weeks ago put a top layer of root organics 707 about an inch thick on the top. wish i could have used the root organics from the beginning... herd kush strains prefer organic nutrients.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2011)

Baked 808 said:


> ok will do. I used promix 107e, and a couple weeks ago put a top layer of root organics 707 about an inch thick on the top. wish i could have used the root organics from the beginning... herd kush strains prefer organic nutrients.


There might be enough nutes in the top dressing to solve the N deficiency, so you might be okay....just keeping an eye on it. You should see the fan leaves getting greener in the next few days.


----------



## Baked 808 (May 16, 2011)

cool, thanks for the advice. I'm gonna chop it down soon due to a trip. ill post pics of the harvest


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 17, 2011)

hey guys, long time no update but im back atleast for now. took a good 3 month break from burning but smoked on saturday out in nature and was sick. think im gunna keep it not too frequent jus cuz of stress/anxiety reasons. getting over it but still kinda wrenching as anyone with the mind disease may know. anyways i may have been takin breaks from bakin but still growin and thats fo sho. check out my babies getting extra big, the second plant is the biggest plant ive ever grown and just doesnt want to go full on into flowering. expecting 1.5 lbs from her atleast (prayers to Jahovia that its not a herm) the one that looks flowering im 99% sure is a female. found a single pollen sack on it tho and pulled that shit off and havnt seen another one since. enjoy my chron


----------



## Baked 808 (May 17, 2011)

Nice plants Mauichron! looks promising. weed seems to enhance your feelings, good or bad, and i can def relate.. keep the pics coming


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 18, 2011)

thank you good sir and i definetly agree on the mood enhancing comment. When happy, you become over joyed (blissful) and when sad, you seem to wallow in a pool of self pity, but can frequently be pulled out of that pool by the uplifting feelings of the herb as well and that cant be left unsaid. anyways summer is just around the corner and im sure ill be able to start smoking as much as i please eventually in a summer time enviornment. the time of good herb. peace love happiness, friends.


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 18, 2011)

Hey howzit guys!? So im attempting my first grow outdoors and i need a little advice. Ive got a few plants that ive been vegging for about a month now under 24 hour lights. I want to put my babies outside soon but im not sure if i should just toss them out there or should i change the light cycle on my room down to 18/6 and then put them out there.... + rep for any good advice! Thanks!

Shoots!


----------



## Sheckster (May 18, 2011)

Just throw them outside...
I'm curious why you go 24 hours on the vegetation cycle? 
Respiration occurs during the dark hours(taking in oxygen, putting out CO2) and that is how plants metabolize the energy they created with photosynthesis when the lights are on, ( taking in CO2, Oxygen out)
Plants need to rest for a reason...


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Hey howzit guys!? So im attempting my first grow outdoors and i need a little advice. Ive got a few plants that ive been vegging for about a month now under 24 hour lights. I want to put my babies outside soon but im not sure if i should just toss them out there or should i change the light cycle on my room down to 18/6 and then put them out there.... + rep for any good advice! Thanks!
> 
> Shoots!


I veg indoors under 18/6 until my plants reach a desired height (18" to 20") and then they go outside to flower, The photoperiod in Hawaii is perfect for flowering year round. Youll see smaller yields during our short season due to the reduction in daylight hours, otherwise anytime is good to flower. Concerning your veg station you can experiment with the photoperiod, if you pay close enough attention your plants they will tell what photoperiod they like best. 18/6 has been perfect for me so far.


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 19, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Just throw them outside...
> I'm curious why you go 24 hours on the vegetation cycle?
> Respiration occurs during the dark hours(taking in oxygen, putting out CO2) and that is how plants metabolize the energy they created with photosynthesis when the lights are on, ( taking in CO2, Oxygen out)
> Plants need to rest for a reason...


 I heard 24 hour veg was better but yeah it makes sense that a plant would need time to rest... Plus the cost of running 24 hours a day is huge! fuck man my bill went up like 120 bucks! So can i just switch over to 18/6 right now or should i wait till i toss this batch outside? also can you keep a mother plant under 18/6? Shoots man thanks for the info!


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I veg indoors under 18/6 until my plants reach a desired height (18" to 20") and then they go outside to flower, The photoperiod in Hawaii is perfect for flowering year round. You&#8217;ll see smaller yields during our short season due to the reduction in daylight hours, otherwise anytime is good to flower. Concerning your veg station you can experiment with the photoperiod, if you pay close enough attention your plants they will tell what photoperiod they like best. 18/6 has been perfect for me so far.


Right on man thanks for the info. So 18/6 is good for seed germination, cloning, vegging, and keeping a mother plant right. I heard that mother plants and clones needed 24 hour light... Im probably a dumb ass for not finding out first but here I am...


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Right on man thanks for the info. So 18/6 is good for seed germination, cloning, vegging, and keeping a mother plant right. I heard that mother plants and clones needed 24 hour light... Im probably a dumb ass for not finding out first but here I am...


What strains are you growing? what kind of soil and nutes will you be using?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Ican you keep a mother plant under 18/6?


Absolutely


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What strains are you growing? what kind of soil and nutes will you be using?


Ive got Norther Lights, NY Diesel, THC Bomb, and a few random bag seeds... Using Fox Farm OF and some MG 12-4-8 all purpose plant food for now. The OF is pretty hot though... Ive only fed them twice at less than half strength and they look happy. I just grabbed some Island Supreme (20-20-20) from a friend who said it work well for him during mid veg... What do you recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Ive got Norther Lights, NY Diesel, THC Bomb, and a few random bag seeds... Using Fox Farm OF and some MG 12-4-8 all purpose plant food for now. The OF is pretty hot though... Ive only fed them twice at less than half strength and they look happy. I just grabbed some Island Supreme (20-20-20) from a friend who said it work well for him during mid veg... What do you recommend?


Right on! Those are some nice strains do you know who breeder of the seeds are? or did you acquire clones? The FFOF is good enough for the veg cycle (if you&#8217;re vegging less than a month). Before I used Sub' super soil recipe I had great results with FF's trio (Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom). The problem with MG is it's made out of salt. The salts can build up in the soil that can potentially cause the soil to become acidic causing nutrient lock out. If you use the MG start off with MG for &#8220;tomatoes&#8221; and use the MG &#8220;bloom booster&#8221; during flowering. I&#8217;d flush the soil at least once a month to combat the salt build up. Also use the MG at a ¼ of what MG recommends and work your way up to a full dose if needed. I&#8217;m not too sure about the Island Supreme (20-20-20) how did you plan to use it? With the combination of MG and Island Supreme you might be looking at some burnt plants if you use them together...I&#8217;d stick with the MG solution until you can get your hands on some nutes that are for cannabis cultivation.

Green Hands of Aloha can help you out in the nute department http://greenhandsofaloha.com/


----------



## mauiguy (May 19, 2011)

Maui Ent here, new to the forums, this thread seemed like right place to ask this question. Do you know of any doctors who prescribe med cards on Maui? I heard about one in Kihei but I don't know the name/phone number ;(

Aloha


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Right on! Those are some nice strains do you know who breeder of the seeds are? or did you acquire clones? The FFOF is good enough for the veg cycle (if you&#8217;re vegging less than a month). Before I used Sub' super soil recipe I had great results with FF's trio (Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom). The problem with MG is it's made out of salt. The salts can build up in the soil that can potentially cause the soil to become acidic causing nutrient lock out. If you use the MG start off with MG for &#8220;tomatoes&#8221; and use the MG &#8220;bloom booster&#8221; during flowering. I&#8217;d flush the soil at least once a month to combat the salt build up. Also use the MG at a ¼ of what MG recommends and work your way up to a full dose if needed. I&#8217;m not too sure about the Island Supreme (20-20-20) how did you plan to use it? With the combination of MG and Island Supreme you might be looking at some burnt plants if you use them together...I&#8217;d stick with the MG solution until you can get your hands on some nutes that are for cannabis cultivation.
> 
> Green Hands of Aloha can help you out in the nute department http://greenhandsofaloha.com/


Im not sure of the breeder but i know they (seeds) came from the Netherlands. I had my buddy send them to me from Cali and he got em from Amsterdam, or so he said. But hes the man so i trust him... Im at a little over a month right now so i just used the MG twice at less than half strength then i gave em straight water in between. I just gave them a shot of the island supreme yesterday at 1/2 strength, so i'll see if i burnt them soon. A few of the tips look a little burnt but its minor. Hmmmm salt huh!?! Well if theres one thing i know about growing anything it's that salt is BAD! lol! Ive heard good things about FF nutes but they are costly for sure. Ive got a buddy who has a bunch of nutes and he was telling me to stop by and he'd hook me up. I think i might have to stop by and take him up on the offer.... Im switching my lights from 24/0 to 20/4 tonight and ill keep them like that for a few days and then ima go down to 18/6 and keep it at that... I want to keep three mothers going for a while and just keep the clones coming.... Let me know if you have any other words of wisdom! Thanks for all the help bro!


----------



## Baked 808 (May 20, 2011)

harvested the top buds hoping speed up the development of the bottom buds, because i'm short on days. i've grown this strain 3 times and the nugs look identical, and smell identical. It's a reliable strain but i was kinda hoping id get a purple pheno.. Still got 8 fems of KK to go, so not giving up hope yet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Im not sure of the breeder but i know they (seeds) came from the Netherlands. I had my buddy send them to me from Cali and he got em from Amsterdam, or so he said. But hes the man so i trust him... Im at a little over a month right now so i just used the MG twice at less than half strength then i gave em straight water in between. I just gave them a shot of the island supreme yesterday at 1/2 strength, so i'll see if i burnt them soon. A few of the tips look a little burnt but its minor. Hmmmm salt huh!?! Well if theres one thing i know about growing anything it's that salt is BAD! lol! Ive heard good things about FF nutes but they are costly for sure. Ive got a buddy who has a bunch of nutes and he was telling me to stop by and he'd hook me up. I think i might have to stop by and take him up on the offer.... Im switching my lights from 24/0 to 20/4 tonight and ill keep them like that for a few days and then ima go down to 18/6 and keep it at that... I want to keep three mothers going for a while and just keep the clones coming.... Let me know if you have any other words of wisdom! Thanks for all the help bro!


Shoots Braddah.....enjoy growing your plants


----------



## pepperbelly (May 20, 2011)

Full season keikis in the cloudy day dome .. each get personal greenhouse.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Full season keikis in the cloudy day dome .. each get personal greenhouse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609957


Interesting Pepper.....are those cuttings that have been put straight into the soil?


----------



## pepperbelly (May 20, 2011)

ALoha Cooter , This group is from seed in saturated peet pots that evaporate and condense outside for the day and in at night for the rest of the photoperiod (LED) by Green Hands of Aloha !...works well roots develop way better then tey have b4.

The bonus with these hats over sedlings is pest prevention ! cant say how many times ive found 2 weeks healthy babies get eaten up by bugs , whiteflys , cockroaches you name it...yeah so just single plants under the hat.
For clones i have a custom 20 x 40 mistadome for a larger group with controlled humidity ...i should patent that thing...lol


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 21, 2011)

mauiguy said:


> Maui Ent here, new to the forums, this thread seemed like right place to ask this question. Do you know of any doctors who prescribe med cards on Maui? I heard about one in Kihei but I don't know the name/phone number ;(
> 
> Aloha


Aloha mauiguy... Dr. Lipetz on Lipoa has been known to, but he's quite busy and doesn't specialize in it- he probably is not taking on any new patients anyway. Try Dr. Ballard- he should at least be able to refer you to the right guy if not...


----------



## Puna Bud (May 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Aloha mauiguy... Dr. Lipetz on Lipoa has been known to, but he's quite busy and doesn't specialize in it- he probably is not taking on any new patients anyway. Try Dr. Ballard- he should at least be able to refer you to the right guy if not...


I'd seriously think about what you're about to do! I was one who use to support this program 100%. But this last legeslative Season left me feeling sick to my stomach about it. Take my advice and wait until Hawaii fully embraces medical cannabis laws. All it has done for me(signing up for blue card) has brought the fucking cops down on me! That's right, these pricks(cops) get to find out where everybody lives, and hassle them if they deem fit. Had Hawaii passed bill SB 1458 this past season I 'd tell you to sign up right away. But since it's gonna be awhile, I'd just wait if I were you. i'm afraid Obama is, or has already "thrown us(med marijuana patients) under the bus". Because what we were told by Eric Holder when obama took office no longer applies. Obama's administration is tougher on marijuana than GW Bush was. Hypicritical piece of shit is what he is. Everytime medical marijuana is brought to his attention he smirks about it. He's smirking at the people who put his half black ass in the white house,and to me that's acrime!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 22, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Im not sure of the breeder but i know they (seeds) came from the Netherlands. I had my buddy send them to me from Cali and he got em from Amsterdam, or so he said. But hes the man so i trust him... Im at a little over a month right now so i just used the MG twice at less than half strength then i gave em straight water in between. I just gave them a shot of the island supreme yesterday at 1/2 strength, so i'll see if i burnt them soon. A few of the tips look a little burnt but its minor. Hmmmm salt huh!?! Well if theres one thing i know about growing anything it's that salt is BAD! lol! Ive heard good things about FF nutes but they are costly for sure. Ive got a buddy who has a bunch of nutes and he was telling me to stop by and he'd hook me up. I think i might have to stop by and take him up on the offer.... Im switching my lights from 24/0 to 20/4 tonight and ill keep them like that for a few days and then ima go down to 18/6 and keep it at that... I want to keep three mothers going for a while and just keep the clones coming.... Let me know if you have any other words of wisdom! Thanks for all the help bro!


Since you're new to growing. Let me give you the wake up call of all wake up calls. Brah, lose the 'Miracle Gro', ASAP! You plants may to appear to look alright. But have you ever smoked plants that were grown in Miracle Gro? Talk about a sore throat brah! That is weed that can look nice , but tastes and smokes like shit!!!! Ditch the 20.20.20. too... There are wonderful organic ammendments that you are way better off using instead of MG!?!!?


----------



## Bobotrank (May 22, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I'd seriously think about what you're about to do! I was one who use to support this program 100%. But this last legeslative Season left me feeling sick to my stomach about it. Take my advice and wait until Hawaii fully embraces medical cannabis laws. All it has done for me(signing up for blue card) has brought the fucking cops down on me! That's right, these pricks(cops) get to find out where everybody lives, and hassle them if they deem fit. Had Hawaii passed bill SB 1458 this past season I 'd tell you to sign up right away. But since it's gonna be awhile, I'd just wait if I were you. i'm afraid Obama is, or has already "thrown us(med marijuana patients) under the bus". Because what we were told by Eric Holder when obama took office no longer applies. Obama's administration is tougher on marijuana than GW Bush was. Hypicritical piece of shit is what he is. Everytime medical marijuana is brought to his attention he smirks about it. He's smirking at the people who put his half black ass in the white house,and to me that's acrime!!!!


Brah, Barack Obama is just as haole as the haoles. Same beast, different mask. They just put him in there to stop a revolution. Did the same thing when the said they got Osama. That guy was history a long time ago as a result of kidney dialysis, but B.O. had the lowest ratings ever, we were on the verge of another revolution, so the machine started turning it's cogs and said "We got em!" just to change the national sentiment. Liars. Liars. Liars. 

Everyone in the rest of the world knows the US is a lying bunch of fucks. The revolution can't be held off forever. The people will rise. WE must.


----------



## mauiguy (May 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot Trichy Bastard : ) I appreciate it.


----------



## mauiguy (May 22, 2011)

I grow a few plants in my back yard so I figured at least it would be legal with the card. Isn't there a doctor patient confidentiality, or weed is the exception? I heard something like 67% of Americans use prescription drugs....I bet Obama likes all the phama donations


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 24, 2011)

Your welcome bro... Well in regards to the confidentiality- once you sign up for the card the state keeps track of you- and puts you on a list reported to the DEA- which is federal- and is still a crime. So it's sort of a bizarre time where you're damned if you do and damned if you dont... I have to agree with Puna that since our laws aren't so great here- there is some consideration for both routes... If you own a house and want to grow a couple plants- it might still be best to sign up- because the state can literally take your house away if you use the property to do something illegal. You'll still be on the sh!t list with the feds- but they probably have bigger fish to fry...


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Since you're new to growing. Let me give you the wake up call of all wake up calls. Brah, lose the 'Miracle Gro', ASAP! You plants may to appear to look alright. But have you ever smoked plants that were grown in Miracle Gro? Talk about a sore throat brah! That is weed that can look nice , but tastes and smokes like shit!!!! Ditch the 20.20.20. too... There are wonderful organic ammendments that you are way better off using instead of MG!?!!?


Yeah bro, Im on it... It was a free bee so what the fuck i thought. I know MG can cause nute lock outs and other wonderful problems... I just grabbed some natural tea from my buddy with worm castings, guano, sea kelp, crushed shells and a bunch of other goodness in it. Also whats your thoughts on Super Thrive and Molasses?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

I germed 5 of the landrace seeds that my friend brought back from Afghanistan 3 of the seeds popped but only 2 produced a tap rootso heres a few pics. I cant wait to see if it's really 100% indica.


----------



## pepperbelly (May 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I germed 5 of the landrace seeds that my friend brought back from Afghanistan 3 of the seeds popped but only 2 produced a tap root&#8230;so here&#8217;s a few pic&#8217;s. I cant wait to see if it's really 100% indica.


healthy looking ...good start bro


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I have to agree with Puna that since our laws aren't so great here- there is some consideration for both routes... If you own a house and want to grow a couple plants- it might still be best to sign up- because the state can literally take your house away if you use the property to do something illegal. You'll still be on the sh!t list with the feds- but they probably have bigger fish to fry...


ahhh brah,I'm not trying to front you off. But that is not correct at all! I had my first home seized in Lahaina by the FEDS. Arrested one day in Bangkok,...24 hrs later all my bank accounts, Hawaii(2), Hong Kong,and one in Bangkok were seized too. Lawyer was unable to get to funds too. In proceeding case, I lost all my assets, cars(2), and Lahaina home to the feds, not the state!


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2011)

PorchyMcSwanson said:


> Yeah bro, Im on it... It was a free bee so what the fuck i thought. I know MG can cause nute lock outs and other wonderful problems... I just grabbed some natural tea from my buddy with worm castings, guano, sea kelp, crushed shells and a bunch of other goodness in it. Also whats your thoughts on Super Thrive and Molasses?


I think both things are useful in moderation. I personally don't use "ST", but the ladies really love Molasses at a certain point in their growth cycle. It's important that you just don't get any molasses too. You need to get 'Blackstrap'. But I don't solely rely on Molasses either. I alternate feedings with Humboldts "Honey".

The best thing anybody can do for their feeding regiment. Is go out and buy yourself one of those five gallon red plastic buckets from Home Depot. Then go out and buy an aquarium pump & stone. Hook it up and bubble all your nutes. You can do an organic tea in there constantly. Plants really love this type of feeding too. You'll notice that after first water..


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> ahhh brah,I'm not trying to front you off. But that is not correct at all! I had my first home seized in Lahaina by the FEDS. Arrested one day in Bangkok,...24 hrs later all my bank accounts, Hawaii(2), Hong Kong,and one in Bangkok were seized too. Lawyer was unable to get to funds too. In proceeding case, I lost all my assets, cars(2), and Lahaina home to the feds, not the state!


Sorry man- what a nightmare... I'll assume it's because they must have deemed you fell outside of growing for only your own personal use- or did you just get totally screwed... Really sorry that happened to you over a natural plant man... I'm obviously only going off of my interpretation of things- but you have the real life experience- so I am listening loud and clear because you are the real authority here- through such unfortunate experiences...


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2011)

Puna, how many plants did you get busted with?


----------



## DelSlow (May 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> ahhh brah,I'm not trying to front you off. But that is not correct at all! I had my first home seized in Lahaina by the FEDS. Arrested one day in Bangkok,...24 hrs later all my bank accounts, Hawaii(2), Hong Kong,and one in Bangkok were seized too. Lawyer was unable to get to funds too. In proceeding case, I lost all my assets, cars(2), and Lahaina home to the feds, not the state!


Were you medical at the time?

If so, WTF?!?!


----------



## pepperbelly (May 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Puna, how many plants did you get busted with?


still counting there was so many.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHA you're probably right about that


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I think both things are useful in moderation. I personally don't use "ST", but the ladies really love Molasses at a certain point in their growth cycle. It's important that you just don't get any molasses too. You need to get 'Blackstrap'. But I don't solely rely on Molasses either. I alternate feedings with Humboldts "Honey".
> 
> The best thing anybody can do for their feeding regiment. Is go out and buy yourself one of those five gallon red plastic buckets from Home Depot. Then go out and buy an aquarium pump & stone. Hook it up and bubble all your nutes. You can do an organic tea in there constantly. Plants really love this type of feeding too. You'll notice that after first water..


Shoots! Blackstrap molasses and Humboldt Honey huh? i'll have to look into those... Bubble all the nutes... makes sense to me. Keep all the natural enzymes, microbes and other good shit happy.. + rep on the good info bro!


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Brah, Barack Obama is just as haole as the haoles. Same beast, different mask. They just put him in there to stop a revolution. Did the same thing when the said they got Osama. That guy was history a long time ago as a result of kidney dialysis, but B.O. had the lowest ratings ever, we were on the verge of another revolution, so the machine started turning it's cogs and said "We got em!" just to change the national sentiment. Liars. Liars. Liars.
> 
> Everyone in the rest of the world knows the US is a lying bunch of fucks. The revolution can't be held off forever. The people will rise. WE must.


" Liars. Liars. Liars. " True. true. true! Fuckin makes me sick man! All these dumb ass "Americans" believe everything Fox News tells them... Open your eyes people! Its time for some real "change"!!!


----------



## PorchyMcSwanson (May 25, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Your welcome bro... Well in regards to the confidentiality- once you sign up for the card the state keeps track of you- and puts you on a list reported to the DEA- which is federal- and is still a crime. So it's sort of a bizarre time where you're damned if you do and damned if you dont... I have to agree with Puna that since our laws aren't so great here- there is some consideration for both routes... If you own a house and want to grow a couple plants- it might still be best to sign up- because the state can literally take your house away if you use the property to do something illegal. You'll still be on the sh!t list with the feds- but they probably have bigger fish to fry...


My buddy has had his blue card for 2 years now and about 5 months ago he got a letter telling him that his "personal" info was some how compramized. Super fishy if you ask me. I just don't want to put my name on a list and then find myself up sh!ts creek...


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2011)

With out giving away to much details. In past 30 years I've gone down twice. Besides Maui case, I also have a case in Southeast=
Asia


----------



## pepperbelly (May 25, 2011)

ever seen Rambo ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2011)

Aloha, here's a few shots of Bubblelicious and Blackberry and and update shot of the Landrace Afghani, The Afghani is already looking very "indica"


----------



## Cru3l (May 28, 2011)

This turned out so tasty...


----------



## roundplanet (May 28, 2011)

Man I wish I could be part of this thread, because it would mean I live in a really nice place. Oh hum. Oh hey remember to share with those less fortunate, even if they are joj


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> This turned out so tasty...


that does look mighty tasty Cru3l. awesome job!!  ..... I like try sample!! hahahaha! by the way, what strain is that?


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> This turned out so tasty...


Man that looks tasty, i'm with the Dr....i like try


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2011)

Yo Dr.G, Whats the good word? It's been a while since you've been on here.


----------



## kkday (May 29, 2011)

Man cruel don't fuck around and tease us throw up more!!


----------



## Cru3l (May 29, 2011)

kkday said:


> Man cruel don't fuck around and tease us throw up more!!


I took some closer pictures of a AK47 nug.


----------



## grassified (May 30, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I took some closer pictures of a AK47 nug.


 lookin good.... too good... 
anyways I am lookin for some frisian dew seeds, any1 know of a reliable source? Im done with the tude, CC info getting stolen, plus I think my last ordered got customed, right after some other hawaiian got his customed. I guess the mail went through the same checkpoint and got snatched up there. The envelopes sent from attitude probably all look alike, bad on their part they should try to vary envelopes to prevent stuff like this from happening, its obvious they found this Hawaiians envelope (https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/431543-seeds-confiscated-us-customs.html), then just look for the exact same type of envelope coming through and get it everytime. I imagine this is how a lot of seeds get compromised.


----------



## Cru3l (May 30, 2011)

Sucks.Well my attitude shipment came in recently.


----------



## grassified (May 30, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Sucks.Well my attitude shipment came in recently.



ive heard great things about kushage, you gottta post some pics of that when its done! you seem to be a good MJ photographer 

How long did it take for your order to arrive?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2011)

grassified said:


> ive heard great things about kushage, you gottta post some pics of that when its done! you seem to be a good MJ photographer
> 
> How long did it take for your order to arrive?


I just got a order from "Sannies" and it only took a week to get here, great service too!(got two fem'd killingkush seeds as a freebeez)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yo Dr.G, Whats the good word? It's been a while since you've been on here.


Sup brah. Been surfing a lot lately and when I'm not surfing, I'm working. So I been pretty busy. Also I'm a few months back on my Internet bill so that got turned off till I pay it in full, lol. So I been using my smart phone to check out the site. Also called FFtwo awhile back but no answer like I thought. All lip. I going try again soon. Anyways, that's what's up check you out later, gotta go surf. Anyway we go smoke out sometime, give me a holler...


----------



## SurfdOut (May 30, 2011)

Another seeds shop you may want to try is Herbies head shop(always worked great for me), Grass. They have F. Dew in stock right now, I did start a dew outdoor for some patients 4months back and the plants looked killer when I left it with them when she was put out to flower, but they said she herm'd pretty bad later on but they aren't very good gardeners sooo ....

Who needs internet Dr when you can surf for real?


----------



## flytyer71 (May 30, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies but I lived in Hawaii for a year and this is what I did. I planted my first batch early spring and as soon as they finished i planted new ones in the same holes and harvested the second batch around xmas. Looking back I probably could have done a 3rd batch but didn't know then.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Another seeds shop you may want to try is Herbies head shop(always worked great for me), Grass. They have F. Dew in stock right now, I did start a dew outdoor for some patients 4months back and the plants looked killer when I left it with them when she was put out to flower, but they said she herm'd pretty bad later on but they aren't very good gardeners sooo ....
> 
> Who needs internet Dr when you can surf for real?


Roger dat surfdout. Hope you had some time off to go surf too. Nothing like a good session and a nice doob right after you come out


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 31, 2011)

Aloha,

FYI Attitude sends all orders to the islands as Registered Mail. Sasha from Attitude said that all orders from Hawaii gets shipped Registered Mail. That sucks, I dont want to sign for any seeds.


Aloha,
Waiakeauka


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 31, 2011)

Aloha,

The forecast for Hilo is predicting heavy rain and even thunderstorms thru Friday night.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?FcstType=text&site=hfo&textField1=19.72&textField2=-155.08

Aloha


----------



## SurfdOut (May 31, 2011)

You don't sign for shipments from attitude, I've had over 30 orders from attitude sent to Hawaii and never lost one. Sometimes they do fuck up, but just call them(chicks have rad accents) and they'll fix it for you.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 31, 2011)

C99 and some Bubba x DUD


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> C99 and some Bubba x DUD


Those are super nice brah! Did you start those from seeds or cuttings....they look so uniform


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sup brah. Been surfing a lot lately and when I'm not surfing, I'm working. So I been pretty busy. Also I'm a few months back on my Internet bill so that got turned off till I pay it in full, lol. So I been using my smart phone to check out the site. Also called FFtwo awhile back but no answer like I thought. All lip. I going try again soon. Anyways, that's what's up check you out later, gotta go surf. Anyway we go smoke out sometime, give me a holler...


I feel your pain Dr. G, samething overhere ....work, bills,....i wish i could grow plants for a living. Yeah abosolutly we should hook up and have a few tokes. have you ever made it out to the sunday polo matches on the NS?


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 31, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> You don't sign for shipments from attitude, I've had over 30 orders from attitude sent to Hawaii and never lost one. Sometimes they do fuck up, but just call them(chicks have rad accents) and they'll fix it for you.


This is the email from Attitude. Also I just ordered my last 2 orders from Attitude on 4/20, and both orders were sent Registered Mail. I have order from Attitude in the past and I never had to sign for them, until my last order, this must be a new policy. So SurfdOut have you ordered from Attitude since 4/20?

  Hi

Unfortunately we find that orders that are not sent registered mail do not arrive in Hawaii, where as registered mail seems to clear customs a lot easier. I am sorry about this but we do it to try and ensure that orders arrive with the customer.

Regards
Sasha
The Attitude


----------



## SurfdOut (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, might be a new thing. I have used Attitude this month, but had them send em to my Cali grow. I've signed for seeds before from other companies no worries, but it is a hassle. Thanks for the update. So who can we order from who don't need sigs? Sannies, seed boutique, Herbies and you can still send cash to THC farmer, and Mr Nice. Anybody recommend any other ones?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Those are super nice brah! Did you start those from seeds or cuttings....they look so uniform


I'm primarily a seeder, thanks man, just trying to keep up with you guys....the breeder Mosca did all the work to achieve the uniformity on the Cindy 99s. Can't wait to taste her flowers....


----------



## grassified (May 31, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha,
> 
> FYI Attitude sends all orders to the islands as Registered Mail. Sasha from Attitude said that all orders from Hawaii gets shipped Registered Mail. That sucks, I dont want to sign for any seeds.
> 
> ...





Waiakeauka said:


> This is the email from Attitude. Also I just ordered my last 2 orders from Attitude on 4/20, and both orders were sent Registered Mail. I have order from Attitude in the past and I never had to sign for them, until my last order, this must be a new policy. So SurfdOut have you ordered from Attitude since 4/20?
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


So the USPS delivery person delivers the seeds/asks for signage? Or is it another company? BTW, ordered on the 16th (attitude), still haven't received my seeds 2 weeks later. Now I am getting worried. But maybe I am not hearing the postal service lady knocking on my door to sign for my seeds? FUCK I dont wanna sign for my seeds! ((



SurfdOut said:


> I'm primarily a seeder, thanks man, just trying to keep up with you guys....the breeder Mosca did all the work to achieve the uniformity on the Cindy 99s. Can't wait to taste her flowers....


I wish I could have the honor of tasting those delicious c99 buds, I hear nothing but good things about her smoke quality.

And damn, 30 orders not one intercepted! one lucky sucka you.


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 1, 2011)

Attitude takes around 2 weeks, so be on the lookout for the mail person in your area.. 

On a side note, check out my Super Lemon Haze! Today is the start of week 5, so I have around 4-5 more weeks before she comes down (Half Amber/Clear).


----------



## grassified (Jun 1, 2011)

damn cruel you know all the good strains to grow. thats the strain from GHS right? You growing that outdoors? From what ive heard that is some irie shit right there.

and yeah ill be sitting outside my front door with a beer waiting for that mail lady tomorrow.


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 1, 2011)

Indoors, 600w HPS. Yeap, its Green House Seeds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

grassified said:


> I'll sitting outside my front door with a beer waiting for that mail lady tomorrow.


Classic! i've done that a few times...hahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hmm, might be a new thing. I have used Attitude this month, but had them send em to my Cali grow. I've signed for seeds before from other companies no worries, but it is a hassle. Thanks for the update. So who can we order from who don't need sigs? Sannies, seed boutique, Herbies and you can still send cash to THC farmer, and Mr Nice. Anybody recommend any other ones?


Growshop Alien always has worked for me, and I didn't have to sign last time I ordered a few months back. . . they have everything that the Attitude does, too. 

@ Cru

Is this the first time you've grown that strain? I've heard it should go longer-- but then again, you know the high you're after. Jus'sayin... you could probably pull a lot more weight if you let it ripen up a bit more than 10 weeks. It's a 12 weeker normally, yeah?


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 1, 2011)

_Now that long season is underway.. _
*What strains do you have growing?* [strain name/ breeder/short description]*
What seeds do you have patiently waiting for an opening in your growing scheme (or planning to purchase)?* [strain name/breeder/fem?]
It would be nice to know what potential breeding stock we have out there....

*Clones* 
*Ape Dawg*- Dr. Candyman (Purple Ape x Chemdawg 2008 )
*Strawberry White*- Og Raskal (Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough x The White) 
*Og Fire*- Og Raskal 
*C99*- Mosca 
*Pre98 Bubba*- ? 
*Hawaiian Timebomb*- ? (Got what I thought was Hawaiian Timewarp seeds from someone very trusted as a grower, not very sativa... when I told the uncle about what he gave me.. he said Oh shit my brother is gonna be mad... It's some Hawaiian Indica heirloom strain but I have no clue what.... Totally bug resistant, super vigorous, not very smelly but STRONG!)


*Seeds * 
*Pre98 Bubba x Blue Moonshine*- Og Raskal 
*Whitaker Blues*- DJ Short 
*Durban Poison*- Sensei Seed Bank 
*Pure Truth* - Emerald Mountain [Pure Kush x (Maui x Amherst Skunk x Chemdawg)]
*Bubbleberry*- Golden Coast 
*Chem 4 x Alien Og*- Golden Coast 
*Whitefire S1*- Golden Coast 

*My work*- 
*C99*- BX1 
*Hawaiian Timebomb*- BX1 
*Strawberry White*- BX1 
*Ape Dawg x Strawberry White* F1 
*Grapefruit Diesel x Strawberry White* F1 
*Og Fire x (Og Fire x Kona Gold)* F2


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice my man! You got those all from Attitude right? hehe Please hook us up with some pics....been using silver?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Growshop Alien always has worked for me, and I didn't have to sign last time I ordered a few months back. . . they have everything that the Attitude does, too.
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna give these guys a go...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Seeds
*Nirvana Strains*
Bubblicious
Blackberry
AK-48
Papaya
*Sensi Seeds*
Silver Haze
*Sannies*
Killing KO
Blue Diesel
NYCD
*Straight out of Kabul Afghanistan*
Landrace Afghani (we'll know the truth soon enough if this really is what it's supposed to be, so far it looks 100% indica)

I take cuttings of all my plants and clone the shit out of them since i'm such a cheap bastard and hate paying for seeds...lol


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> @ Cru
> 
> Is this the first time you've grown that strain? I've heard it should go longer-- but then again, you know the high you're after. Jus'sayin... you could probably pull a lot more weight if you let it ripen up a bit more than 10 weeks. It's a 12 weeker normally, yeah?


Yea I've grown SLH (Super Lemon Haze) before, and ran them 12 weeks. I'm not locked in to 10 weeks, I'm just making rough estimates. The girls will let me know when their ready to come down.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice my man! You got those all from Attitude right? hehe Please hook us up with some pics....been using silver?


All the clones are mostly from seeds originally from THCFarmer...
Newer seeds are from California growers and I brought the Durban back from my last trip to A-dam..
I don't have any forced fems that I made at the moment...


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 1, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Yea I've grown SLH (Super Lemon Haze) before, and ran them 12 weeks. I'm not locked in to 10 weeks, I'm just making rough estimates. The girls will let me know when their ready to come down.


okay Cru31, honest opinion on SLH. Do you think it's worthy of all the hype Greenhouse has given it? I myself just finshed a SLH grow. I truly wouldn't say it's worthy of the best strain two years in a row..oh that's right Arjan is allowed to buy the Cannabis Cup outright yearly. But then so does everybody else...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll just list what I have going right now, my seeds inventory is getting a little out of control.

Trainwreck x Afgooey(Cali Breeders)
" " x Bubba Kush
" " x OG x 707
" " x Twisted Sister
Stardawg(JJ-NYC)
Grandoggy Purps(Con Gen)
Afghan Skunk x Cannatonic(Shanti)
G13Skunk(Mr Nice)
Bubba Kush 76(Cali Breeders)
Super Sour Og 
Royal Purple Kush
Cindy 99
Bubba Kush x Double Underdawg
Chem4OG

and I don't think my Tangerine Dream seeds are gonna pop, so thats it.....I think...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting read on where SLH came from.

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/3-daily-news/6813-whos-behind-super-lemon-haze.html


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 2, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> okay Cru31, honest opinion on SLH. Do you think it's worthy of all the hype Greenhouse has given it? I myself just finshed a SLH grow. I truly wouldn't say it's worthy of the best strain two years in a row..oh that's right Arjan is allowed to buy the Cannabis Cup outright yearly. But then so does everybody else...


No I don't think its worth all of the hype, on the regards of the "High"; I like SLH mostly due to flavor, and aroma. I'm pretty sure they steal alot of strains, and rename them too.

I've already germinated seeds for the next grow.

X-Line - Iced Grapefruit
Sweet Seeds - Ice Cool
Green House Seeds - Exodus Cheese


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Interesting read on where SLH came from.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/3-daily-news/6813-whos-behind-super-lemon-haze.html


I always love brick top's angle on things.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a shot of the Blackberry drying up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's the landrace Afghani at 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## LQs (Jun 2, 2011)

First time posting to this thread. Growing a bag seed I got from a friend. Started in April and still looks like has a couple months to go. Ho I getting small kine impatient


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

LQs said:


> First time posting to this thread. Growing a bag seed I got from a friend. Started in April and still looks like has a couple months to go. Ho I getting small kine impatient
> 
> View attachment 1630369View attachment 1630371


Nice Plants Brah! Looks like a sativa dominant strain&#8230;looks like they have a few months to go.....If you let them, these plants will teach you some patient....so don&#8217;t chop them until they&#8217;re ready


----------



## LQs (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks!! Yeah, that's the plan. She is a little over six feet tall right now. I've also got what is supposed to be a sour diesel that just broke the soil last night. I'm hoping they will finish around the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

LQs said:


> Thanks!! Yeah, that's the plan. She is a little over six feet tall right now. I've also got what is supposed to be a sour diesel that just broke the soil last night. I'm hoping they will finish around the same time.


Awesome Brah! I wish you the best of luck, When the six footer is done it should keep your bowl packed for quite some time


----------



## grassified (Jun 3, 2011)

My attitude shipment FINALLY came, ordered on the 16th of may, arrived today, all my beer drinking and camping outside my front door finally payed off cus I was there to sign the envelope for the mail lady. I had to sign my name AND print my FULL NAME for her, wtf is this some sort of DEA conspiracy to prove I signed for my seeds? FUCK it was sketch, but I wont be ordering from tude anymore if I have to sign for my shit, sorry attitude.



LQs said:


> First time posting to this thread. Growing a bag seed I got from a friend. Started in April and still looks like has a couple months to go. Ho I getting small kine impatient
> 
> View attachment 1630369View attachment 1630371


brah give us some stats!!!! Did you veg indoors first? What time did you plant them? soil used? (sick guerilla bags BTW) any nutes?

Your plant looks fucken awesome, if this is a first timer grow for ya GOOD JOB, your doing great, just give her the time to mature! Don't get impatient! It will scare your plant!

Anyways I got 10 Nirvana PPP, 5 Sensi skunk#1, and 5 Nirvana Kaya gold germing right now. They are in the wilderness so pray that they live,I sprinkled a "voodoo mix" of some herbs and spices to keep the mice/slugs/pests away from my seedlings, I hope it works, I cant tell you how heart broken ill be to see 20 seedlings all eaten up.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 3, 2011)

I figured I only wear the same pair of boardshorts for months on end so don't need my closet so I did this.....


----------



## grassified (Jun 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I figured I only wear the same pair of boardshorts for months on end so don't need my closet so I did this.....


bluahahahaa closets are for women. Those t5's look a little far away , but I guess you cant get em any closer with all those pots, yur closet setups lookin good! thats what I want my setup to look like when I have my own place. Are you gonna flower em outdoors?


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I figured I only wear the same pair of boardshorts for months on end so don't need my closet so I did this.....


What bulbs do you have in there?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2011)

grassified said:


> bluahahahaa closets are for women. Those t5's look a little far away , but I guess you cant get em any closer with all those pots, yur closet setups lookin good! thats what I want my setup to look like when I have my own place. Are you gonna flower em outdoors?


Thanks Grass! Yeah I raised em a bit so you can see, once they get bigger they are going under 1000w MH and later under 1000w HPS. These guys are all staying indo...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> What bulbs do you have in there?


Hi Cru! Have the T5HOs all 6500k, one 4ftx8bulb and two 4ftx4bulb on the sides. Room stays at ~80F and 60%R/H.


----------



## vman2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi guys been reading all this post grate work with all your plants. But got a quick question how much hours of light do we get in Hawaii during the moth of June? Cuz I put my plant outside and it started to flower. I want it to just veg fro a little longer its only a foot tall. I know if it gets 12/12 it flowers and I read somewhere on the inter net that we only get 13h of light during the summer is that true?


----------



## grassified (Jun 4, 2011)

vman2003 said:


> Hi guys been reading all this post grate work with all your plants. But got a quick question how much hours of light do we get in Hawaii during the moth of June? Cuz I put my plant outside and it started to flower. I want it to just veg fro a little longer its only a foot tall. I know if it gets 12/12 it flowers and I read somewhere on the inter net that we only get 13h of light during the summer is that true?


Yep its trye we only get 13:20 peak daylight time it looks like. Some strains will flower with 14 hours of light, some sativas will flower with 11 hours, its all dependent on the strain/genetics. You just have to find which strain will veg with 13 hours, Your going to have to lean towards the sativas, as these carry traits for lower veg times, indicas tend to flower more even with 13 hours.
View attachment 1632558


Heres a very interesting article on SATIVAS and why all you hawaiians SHOULDNT BE GROWING THEM INDOORS!!! Take advantage of our tropical climate! Use our free sun, it makes great sativas I swear! I know this look like a wall of text BUT READ it, you will learn something useful from it I promise.

Breeding tips 
by DJ Short (25 Nov, 2002) How to bring out the Sativa and breed the ultimate buds.

To understand the principles behind the breeding of cannabis you first need to be familiar with some basic terms related to genetics. "Genotype" is the genetic and chromosomal make-up of any given individual &#8211; it is the genetic code. "Phenotype" is the expression of body type, structure, and appearance of individuals; it results from the interaction between genotype and environment.

Specific environmental conditions are often required for certain phenotypic expressions from a given genotype. If the available nutrients, hours of sunlight, or other conditions are not available then the development of the plant or animal will be altered. These conditions are referred to as "environmental triggers."

Two individuals with the same genotype can have greatly different phenotypes if grown in different environments.

Indoor vs outdoor

In terms of growing and breeding cannabis, there is a distinct difference between indoor and outdoor grow environments. No matter where on the planet one is, the indoor environment is usually far more limited when compared to the spectrum of conditions existing outdoors.

When compared to the wide variety of conditions available outdoors, the indoor environment may be seen as relatively bland and generic. The greenhouse environment, especially when fortified with electric light, is perhaps the closest thing available to a happy marriage

Three subspecies

It is useful to agree, at least in theory, that there are three separate subspecies of the genus Cannabis &#8211; Sativa, Indica and Ruderalis.

Cannabis Sativa is the equatorial variety found primarily around 30 degrees latitude North or South. Sativa generally grow tall, from seven to thirty feet, have many long branches, narrower leaflets, and mature slowly. 

Cannabis Indica varieties generally inhabit the areas between 30-50 degrees North or South latitude. Indica are generally much shorter than Sativa, only about three to five feet tall. They have fewer and shorter branches than Sativa, the longer of which are lower on the plant, with much wider leaflets. They also mature earlier and more rapidly than Sativa.

Cannabis Ruderalis grow naturally primarily past 50 degrees north latitude (the Siberian steppes). Ruderalis are the shortest, least bushy, and fastest maturing of the three.

The end of the sweet spots

Prior to the late 1970's, virtually all commercially available cannabis products came from the great outdoors. Many of these varieties had been grown in their particular region since antiquity &#8211; not since the advent of sailing had a greater diversification and distribution of the herb occurred.

Most cannabis available was also very well acclimated to its particular region of origin. Certain places tended to produce very unique and desirable types of herb that were renowned to each region. I like to refer to these high-quality cannabis producing areas as "sweet spots." The products coming out of these sweet spots during this era were among the finest herbs ever available.

A series of phenomena occurred in the late 1970's and early 80's that has since revolutionized the cannabis industry. This series included the triad of sinsemilla, High Intensity Discharge (HID) lighting, and the introduction of Indica genetics, coupled with draconian herb laws that drove the industry far underground. Never before in human history was so much genetic diversity of cannabis grown in such generic, indoor conditions. The results of this phenomenon have wreaked havoc on the cannabis gene pool.

The road to blandness

As Indica, sinsemilla and HID lighting became predominant, it became apparent that Sativa varieties were very difficult to coax commercial amounts of sinsemilla herb from indoors. The fast maturing, dense bud structure of the easy-to-grow Indica soon dominated the indoor grow scene.

Another factor contributing to the desirability of the indoor Indica was its truebreeding "dioecious" nature, meaning that individual plants tend to be male or female only, but not both. In contrast, many Sativa strains show hermaphroditic tendencies indoors, with male and female flowers on the same plant. (It is my opinion that wild Sativa strains of cannabis are primarily truebreeding hermaphroditic varieties.)

As outdoor production diminished due to intolerant laws and the drug war, indoor production of Indica phenotypes became the staple of the commercial indoor grower. The road to generic blandness had begun.

Although some Sativa/Indica crosses matched some of the Sativa flavor and head high with the Indica bud structure, this desirability would only last for a few generations of breeding. Unless a person is breeding for a very specific trait, crosses seven generations and beyond the original P1 Indica/Sativa cross lose much of their original charm and desirability. Cloning, however, helps to extend a given plant's potential.

Ruderalis: myth and misnomer

As indoor growers attempted to improve their genetic lines via breeding, another interesting phenomenon occurred: Ruderalis. Although there is a wild variety identified as Ruderalis in Russia ("Ruderalis" is supposedly Russian for "by the side of the road") that grows very short and matures very fast, I seriously doubt the rumor that someone actually went to Russia to collect seeds of this variety sometime in the past. Or, if someone actually did go all the way to Russia to find, collect and smuggle "rudy" seeds, I do feel sorry for their waste of time. They could have gotten the same worthless thing from Minnesota, Saskatchewan or Manitoba with much less hassle.

The North American Ruderalis probably originated as follows: After the Indica varieties arrived in the US and became incorporated into the gene pool, many breeders began to cross the earliest maturing individuals with each other in hopes of shortening the maturation cycle.

It would only take a few generations for the ugly Rudy phenotypes to begin expressing themselves. By ugly, I am referring to a strong lack of potency and/or desirability. I know, I was once guilty of the practice myself. It did not take me long to realize that this was a huge mistake in regard to the quality and potency of the future generations' finished product, and all subsequent breeding along this line was ceased.

Many of these manipulated rudies were released on the open market between 1981 and 1986. It was shortly after this period that the grow journals of the era (Sinsemilla Tips and High Times) ran articles about the possibility of a new wonder variety for indoor grows: fast blooming Ruderalis. Rumor had spread to myth and misnomer. Therefore, it may be more appropriate to say that the Ruderalis phenotype was coaxed from Indica genetics, via the indoor breeding environment.

The same applies to many of the Indica dominant varieties available today. Breeders selecting for early, fast flowering or fast growth often miss out on some of the finer and more subtle characteristics available from crossing certain genotypes. My advice to breeders is to wait until the finished product is suitably tested before coming to any conclusions regarding desirable candidates for future breeding consideration.

Phenotypic expression

The malleability of phenotypic expression among the Sativa/Indica crosses must also be noted. The variability of phenotypic expression among the f2 generation of a truly polar (pure Sativa/pure Indica) P1 cross is quite phenomenal. The second generation f2 crosses will exhibit the full spectrum of possibilities between the original parents &#8211; extreme Indica, extreme Sativa, and everything in between.

However, regardless of any particular phenotype selected from among this given f2 cross, future generations may drift radically. Depending on the presence (or lack) of a number of environmental triggers, an f2 Indica phenotype may be coaxed more toward Sativa traits, or an f2 Sativa phenotype may be coaxed more toward Indica expression. The key is environmental conditions.

This is what distinguishes the truebreeding, ancient acclimated, region of origin varieties &#8211; especially the tropical and equatorial Sativa &#8211; from the crosses that have happened since. The ancient specimens have a much narrower genotype range, and therefore a more specific phenotype than their contemporary crosses despite environmental conditions. It is up to future adventurers to provide the best possible environmental considerations, along with the best possible genetic considerations, in order to resurrect the legendary happy flowers of yore.

Inducing Sativa

After many years of first-hand experience breeding herb indoors as well as outdoors, I am of the opinion that the two most influential factors involving phenotypic variation and expression among current indoor herb breeding projects are the photoperiod (hours of light per day) and the angle of light in relationship to the growing plant.

Specifically, I find the single most powerful influence to the Indica dominant phenotype is the traditional 18/6 veggie cycle and 12/12 flowering cycle. The 18/6 veggie and 12/12 flower cycle is an attempt, however poor, to mimic the Indica-producing photoperiod. It is my belief that this light cycle strongly influences for Indica phenotypic expression.

Sativa phenotype characteristics will manifest under a more equatorial photoperiod, closer to a 13/11 veggie cycle and an 11/13 flower cycle. This is the light timing range to use to elicit more Sativa dominant expression from your plants.

As for the exact photoperiod formula that I incorporate into my growing/breeding regime, this will presently remain a trade secret. My advice is to experiment with different photoperiods, keep good notes and pay attention. Avoid the 18/6 and 12/12 photoperiods, while tweaking the times a bit differently with each breeding cycle until more desirable results in the finished product and their offspring are noted. Here's a hint: work in half-hour increments or a little less, and good luck!

Angle of Light

Angle of light simply refers to the physical angle of light source the plant is dependent upon for growth. Perhaps the greatest difference between indoor and outdoor environments has to do with the angle of light received by the plant. This is also one of the greatest seasonal differences between the Sativa and Indica producing regions.

Outdoors, the main light source is the Sun, with minor influence coming from nearby reflective surfaces. As a plant grows taller and broader outdoors, that angle of light from the sun changes very little in relationship to the growing plant.

Seasonal changes in angle of light increase the further away from the equator one gets. At the equator there is the least amount of seasonal change in angle of light, only about 20°, whereas at the 45th parallel that change is as great as 45°. At the 45th latitude, the Summer Sun is high in the sky while during early Spring and late Fall the sunlight comes from much lower in the sky. The farther one goes from the equator, the greater the difference in seasonal changes regarding angle of light.

Indoors, the lights typically range from a few inches to several feet from the plant. As the plant grows taller, its physical relationship to the bulb's angle of light changes considerably. Most indoor grow rooms have relatively low ceilings, therefore, raising the bulbs may maintain a similar angle of light early on, but eventually the angle changes. The same differences may be noted among plants directly below the bulb and the plants off to the side of the room farther away from the bulb.

Circular light shuttles tend to emulate the arctic summer and create a confusing signal completely unknown to the equatorial Sativa. Straight-track overhead light shuttles are more conducive to inducing the Sativa phenotype.

Aromatics and flavors

Many indoor growers try to get their budding plants as close to the light source as possible. Though this may increase bulk production of both bud and trichome, I find that this practice tends to destroy many of the finer aromatic qualities of the herb.

Buds too close to the light tend to express nothing beyond the lower lemon/lime aromas of the fruity spectrum. Sometimes the aroma is no better than a strong chemical/astringent odor and flavor, especially those under High Pressure Sodium light systems. The finer berry flavors tend to favor more distance from the bulb, and will manifest more strongly under High Ultraviolet Metal Halide light systems, especially during the latter stages of flowering.

Something akin to a gymnasium building with high ceilings and super 5000W lights hung far from the growing plants, set at a Sativa-tweaked photoperiod, would be the ultimate indoor grow-op to coax Sativa phenotypes.

Sweet spot fantasy

Nothing will ever rival the great outdoor sweet spots for quality cannabis production. Hopefully, someday, somewhere, someone will be daring and lucky enough to get away with re-establishing some of the great genetic lines in their specific region of origin sweet spots.

Equatorial Sativa varieties are of interest for quality herb production (Thailand, Oaxaca, Colombia, Central Africa, etc.) as the Indica zones are more renowned for hashish production. Parts of Nepal tend to produce both excellent hashish and fine Sativa buds, with some plants reportedly living longer than two years!

I hope that I am able to live long enough to once again experience the joy associated with the fine herbal products from the great regional sweet spots of near ancient lore. It has been a long time and I am looking forward to the day


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 4, 2011)

grassified said:


> My attitude shipment FINALLY came, ordered on the 16th of may, arrived today, all my beer drinking and camping outside my front door finally payed off cus I was there to sign the envelope for the mail lady. I had to sign my name AND print my FULL NAME for her, wtf is this some sort of DEA conspiracy to prove I signed for my seeds? FUCK it was sketch, but I wont be ordering from tude anymore if I have to sign for my shit, sorry attitude.


_to many people were placing orders and telling them that they never received their order. Attitude had to do something, and their answer was to get people to sign for their orders....this way retail seed fraud is prevented!
_






grassified said:


> Anyways I got 10 Nirvana PPP, 5 Sensi skunk#1, and 5 Nirvana Kaya gold germing right now. They are in the wilderness so pray that they live,I sprinkled a "voodoo mix" of some herbs and spices to keep the mice/slugs/pests away from my seedlings, I hope it works, I cant tell you how heart broken ill be to see 20 seedlings all eaten up.


brah, you will be heart broken again if you do the exact same thing you did in 09. I'm talking about visiting your guerilla grow 4 or 5 times during life of the grow. You'll end up with an entirely seeded crop again...is that your game plan?


----------



## vman2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

So im thinking that I have more indica in my plant. The seed I got was purple decal mix I don't know which is which is indica or sativa. well guys whats a good outdoor sativa stain? I will be ordering online. Also purple haze anyone knows what website 
I can find it that will ship to Hawaii?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> and I don't think my Tangerine Dream seeds are gonna pop, so thats it.....I think...


 on another forum I'm a member of, they have a growers cup comp. with everyone growing tangerine dream. and by the looks of it, the tangerine dream is pretty much rubbish. if you want to check the thread of the tangerine dream growers cup comp., shoot me a pm and I will shoot you a link.


@cooter - I know where the polo fields is at but never watched. sounds like fun though. I'll shoot you a pm down the road when I got some free time and we can smoke some herbs and talk story. I'll bring the homie kkday too


----------



## anherbman (Jun 4, 2011)

Aloha Oahu ASA... We hope you can join in the rally....

June 17, 2011 is the 40th Anniversary of the Declaration of the War on Drugs.

STOP THE DRUG WAR RALLY & SIGNWAVING
FRIDAY, JUNE 17, 2011
Hawaii State CAPITOL ROTUNDA
4 p.m. &#8211; 6 p.m.

June 17 will mark forty years since President Richard Nixon, citing drug abuse as &#8220;public enemy No. 1&#8221;, officially declared a "war on drugs." A trillion dollars and millions of ruined lives later, the war on drugs remains an abject failure.

Drug policy reform advocates all across the country will mark this auspicious date with a day of action to raise awareness about the failure of drug prohibition and call for an exit strategy to the failed war on drugs. Let's make Hawaii's event one of the biggest.

We're asking everyone who harbors reservations about the war on drugs -- to join us at the rally.

Hawaii has been a willing partner in the drug war. Our jails and prisons, filled with nonviolent drug lawbreakers, are testament to that sad fact. Which has done more harm &#8211; drugs or the drug war, which has tattered the social fabric of Hawai`i and helped decimate the safety net for our most vulnerable community members?

We really want to have a BIG turnout for the rally and sign waving. Isn&#8217;t it worth 2 hours of your time to question the government about the HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS OF OUR TAX DOLLARS going to fund the LARGEST UNEVALUATED government program ever?

We will have extra signs, but we encourage everyone to bring signs.

For more information contact: [email protected]
Jeanne Ohta
Executive Director
Drug Policy Forum of Hawaii


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 4, 2011)

grassified said:


> My attitude shipment FINALLY came, ordered on the 16th of may, arrived today, all my beer drinking and camping outside my front door finally payed off cus I was there to sign the envelope for the mail lady. I had to sign my name AND print my FULL NAME for her, wtf is this some sort of DEA conspiracy to prove I signed for my seeds? FUCK it was sketch, but I wont be ordering from tude anymore if I have to sign for my shit, sorry attitude.
> 
> Aloha Grassfield,
> 
> ...


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 4, 2011)

That DJ Short article was really good. I should try outdoors.


----------



## LQs (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting that article Grass! And I will be sure to post some new pics as she matures.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 4, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> on another forum I'm a member of, they have a growers cup comp. with everyone growing tangerine dream. and by the looks of it, the tangerine dream is pretty much rubbish. if you want to check the thread of the tangerine dream growers cup comp., shoot me a pm and I will shoot you a link.
> 
> 
> @cooter - I know where the polo fields is at but never watched. sounds like fun though. I'll shoot you a pm down the road when I got some free time and we can smoke some herbs and talk story. I'll bring the homie kkday too


lemme know G ...its adrive but i bring sack lunch ...anyday but 7/4 cus i be riding trails at at the Kahuku track...holla back atcha boy


----------



## grassified (Jun 5, 2011)

vman2003 said:


> So im thinking that I have more indica in my plant. The seed I got was purple decal mix I don't know which is which is indica or sativa. well guys whats a good outdoor sativa stain? I will be ordering online. Also purple haze anyone knows what website
> I can find it that will ship to Hawaii?



ive been lookin at pure sativas, something that would do well in our tropical climate. I want to get mandalas mango zamal. Just look at these crazy buds! Straight up christmas buds.

Plus its supposedly an "immortal"strain that revenges and you can get multiple harvests from one plant.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 5, 2011)

I used Attitude seeds about three years ago for several purchases, always paid extra for the stealthiest of shipping. The first couple transactions worked out well... At the time I had gone with Black Domina, The Hogg, Deep Purple, Afghani, and Blue Cheese... _Note- I kept none of these strains after 1 run_
The next order didn't arrive as usual after the 10-14 days (for the previous two orders). I waited another two weeks before contacting them. Finally I emailed and was told that they had gotten out a few days later than anticipated and they would arrive soon.. After 6 weeks I figured they just got picked off or ripped off, it happens. I didn't bother contacting Attitude for a refund because I understand that seeds are contraband and that is the risk we take for trying to get seeds we normally would not be able to obtain.
Next order arrived 35 days late and it came with the infamous green customs tape... I believe you can find a photo a few hundred pages back ... Again I didn't bother requesting a refund since I knew that I was lucky to be getting exotic strains at all...
My final attempt was late again (6 weeks by now) so I contacted them again... They responded with some skepticism, which I certainly understand given the fact that people do try to scam refunds when they aren't entitled to them (See Puna's previous post). I was pissed off enough that I decided to try an alternate route for getting seeds... 
*At that point in time I just said*-






No way in hell would I ever sign for a seed purchase!!! Not that the purchase alone could be punishable, but it provides the federal authorities with probable cause and material evidence to go to a judge to get permission to initiate surveillance on you. Postal tracking technology can easily accomplish the same thing as a signature (lol the punishment is a lot worse if you get caught signing with a fake name)... 
_ I can just imagine some fiendish Orwellian plot where the Govt has approached a certain seedbroker and said "Hey,, we are gonna go after your ass for distributing seeds to the US and put you in prison for a long time (see Marc Emery story) ".... and the Govt lets them continue under some kind of sinister deal... _


I couple of breeders that I know back in California had suggested that I check out thcfarmer for seeds. Have always had success with that venue, I had seeds confiscated once... I emailed Logic (guy who runs thcfarmer) and he replaced my order with twice the amount of seeds I ordered, all from his personal stock (thats how I got Dr. Candyman's Ape Dawg and Raskal's Strawberry White), seeds which had auctioned for hundreds of dollars.. I was sold~

At this point in time I just go straight to the source.. I've got to know several top notch breeders and one thing most of them had in common was over-inflated egos, with the exception on Mosca who is a pretty chill dude.. I would suggest getting on several different forums like other posters in this thread do and find breeders that grow that kine you like... Send them a message saying something like this" 
_*Hey I live in Hawaii and I was wondering if you wanted someone to test grow your Green Crack (whatever strain you are going after). As you know Hawaii has the best growing conditions in the world and your strains are easily some of the best available (this is where you work their ego). I would be happy to provide you with some insane photos of the final product..... 
9 out of 10 times this will get you some positive result.
You may take this and use it if you want.. I am satisfied with my current seed library to the point that I can't grow strains that I want to for a long time due to the damned 7 plant limit!!!!!
That and the only strain currently on my wish list is a near impossible strain to find called Fallbrook grown in the San Diego area..
*_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2011)

[/QUOTE]@cooter - I know where the polo fields is at but never watched. sounds like fun though. I'll shoot you a pm down the road when I got some free time and we can smoke some herbs and talk story. I'll bring the homie kkday too [/QUOTE]

Rajah dat Dr. G....it's good fun!....the guy who runs the event always tells us...."you know this is private property and there are no cops here, so smoke your weed, take your pills do whatever you want"....and we take full advantage of it and thank god I dont have a jealous wife because there's a lot of chicks prancing around. It would be rad to hang with you and kkday, it would be cool to get the whole hawaii riu gang out there for a little hi-jinks....chaaa-hoo!
http://www.dillinghamranch.com/hawaiipoloclub.htm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2011)

anherbman said:


> Aloha Oahu ASA... We hope you can join in the rally....
> 
> June 17, 2011 is the 40th Anniversary of the Declaration of the War on Drugs.
> 
> ...


hey herbman. bring that magic bag of weed and I'm there! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> lemme know G ...its adrive but i bring sack lunch ...anyday but 7/4 cus i be riding trails at at the Kahuku track...holla back atcha boy


automatic. 

I never know you ride dirtbike! I haven't rode in awhile. we gotta ride the trails someday too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2011)

@cooter - I know where the polo fields is at but never watched. sounds like fun though. I'll shoot you a pm down the road when I got some free time and we can smoke some herbs and talk story. I'll bring the homie kkday too [/QUOTE]

Rajah dat Dr. G....it's good fun!....the guy who runs the event always tells us...."you know this is private property and there are no cops here, so smoke your weed, take your pills do whatever you want"....and we take full advantage of it and thank god I don&#8217;t have a jealous wife because there's a lot of chicks prancing around. It would be rad to hang with you and kkday, it would be cool to get the whole hawaii riu gang out there for a little hi-jinks....chaaa-hoo!
http://www.dillinghamranch.com/hawaiipoloclub.htm[/QUOTE]

3 in a row, triple post HAT TRICK!!!! LOL

ya man, we go hook up for sure one of these days. try get some of the gang from this thread for hook up too. I'm sure a few would be down. we did it a couple of times in the past. 

lot's of chicks prancing around huh, see you there this coming sunday then, lol! hahahaa


cheeee-huuuu!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> automatic.
> 
> I never know you ride dirtbike! I haven't rode in awhile. we gotta ride the trails someday too.


Camped up there on Memorial weekend ...be up there on the 4th campin again.
I like them trails.


----------



## grassified (Jun 6, 2011)

> HAWAIIAN PAKALOLO PREFACE
> 
> The islands of hawaii has had herb on it for an unknown amount of time. Native hawaiians began smoking it well before the herb scene exploded in the 60's but exactly when and what type of weed is unknown. Many believe they were mostly asians shipped in during the hawaiian heyday of the "roaring '20s" while prohibition revived a pot market. Hawaii is another one of those places with 3 seasons a year and plants grow just like the jamaicans. Straight SOG style plants, that take up little rootspace and handle heat and humidity with grace.
> 
> ...


"here is apparently a book written by the growers who've floated through there for many many years. at least since the early 80's and they've all written about the strains they are growing and tips and tricks. I'd like to see what they have written down from the old growers"

Its the holy hawaiian grow bible! we must find it!!!!



> Hawaiian
> 
> Hawaiian a true classic. There is something special about a good island herb, and Hawaiian is among the best. When properly grown outdoors it has a wonderful and unique bouquet of fruity spice, similar to the sweetness of the fine Thai, but with a kind of tangy taste.
> 
> ...


I want this "Hawaiian" herb, something that an old timer has already acclimated to our climate. Anybody know of any legit strains with legit Hawaiian genetics?



> The new scene has an indica fetish in hawaii and its not good for native outdoor bud.


Oh yeah and screw this damn "indica fetish" hawaii has its so true!!!!! Everyone wants a fat indica nug to look at in the bag. It's sad really I got so many friends who never smoked a good outdoor grown sativa in their life, they dont know what "good weed" is even though they think they do. This indica fetish has all this indoor stuff (that isnt all that good, jsut good bag appeal) floating around that I don't like, I can tell it isn't good weed, just high yielding, good bag appeal middies.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jun 7, 2011)

Aloha guys 

Puna sorry been slamed I know u want the mags and other things just need to remember 1 day to put it out I will and you will be glad one day when you get your mail. LoL 


Indica Vs sativa LOL  Indica is like a ferrari you always want it but it cost to much to produce and run so most people drive a Toyota last longer run stronger and better bang for your buck. Maybe I shouldn't say Toyota maybe Ford nope there all going to shit lets ride bikes instead. 

So here is a little Bud porn for you guys 
FYI - this is a Litro Grow And Glow Grow With a 600 on one side as you can see they are flowering nicely 

Aloha HK


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2011)

hey what's up hawaiian kind. they be looking good dude.


----------



## ignite808 (Jun 8, 2011)

lots of great info in this thread... i was very curious on the number of grows. i currently have some sfv og kush and tahoe og going outdoors. 
im curious when u guys say a later harvest, how much later? if it takes too long i am most likely going to handle it light dep style to speed things up.


----------



## ignite808 (Jun 8, 2011)

i just got my medi out here but the laws arent clearly defined... anyone have a link or know if you're allowed to give genetics to other patients i.e. cuttings or seeds.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 8, 2011)

If I would place my plants outside tomorrow June 8, will they start to flower or continue to veg? This is my first time using lights to supplement the sun so the plants get 20 hours of light a day, so I am unsure if it will continue to veg or flower.

Mahalo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Aloha guys
> 
> Puna sorry been slamed I know u want the mags and other things just need to remember 1 day to put it out I will and you will be glad one day when you get your mail. LoL
> 
> ...


Holy Shit HK! those are some mighty fine ladies! What strains?


----------



## hup234 (Jun 8, 2011)

if you put them out they will flower,if you bring em in at night and light em up for 6-8 hrs they will veg until you leave them out for good..


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 8, 2011)

I popped some seeds!


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry Strain is 
*Cannabis*, also known as *marijuana*[2] (sometimes spelled "*marihuana*"[3]) among many other names,a[&#8250;] refers to any number of preparations of the _Cannabis_ plant intended for use as a psychoactive drug or for medicinal purposes. The word marijuana comes from the Mexican Spanish word _marihuana_.[4] According to the United Nations, cannabis "is the most widely used illicit substance in the world."[5]


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry they are all plants to me i forget after a while umm names Mixed plate hawaiian medical garden some sativa planted first and then the rest added after for same flower time at the end. 

My Am med is SLH because of why most hate on it but its not to strong and I can get shit done and feel great Most am im fishing at 4am 

My mid day is mostly a mix of outdoor or nice sativa I like the mr nice, Hawaiian Snow, and agent orange. 

Night is always where I go for my indica and cookies, Indica i like a mix of stuff all time fave never left the garden is the dinafem seeds blue widow killer indica 

Aloha All HK


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 9, 2011)

hup234 said:


> if you put them out they will flower,if you bring em in at night and light em up for 6-8 hrs they will veg until you leave them out for good..


I guess they will flower because I planted in the ground last night at dusk. It was to big for me to keep vegging so I had to put her out. I hope she grows a few feet before she flowers.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 9, 2011)

Lil baby TW crosses...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

Surf,

What do you use for base soil?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I popped some seeds!


What are you streching in the clear cups?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What are you streching in the clear cups?


 I was kinda thinkin' the same thing


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Surf,
> 
> What do you use for base soil?


Hey Coot-
Used to be a big FF fan, but after spending some time in Samoa Ca. where it's made and talking to people that work there and thier truck drivers and then talking to the roots guys, I now only use roots organic Greenfields or regular mix(not 707). FF just scraps it off the lumber yard floors, where roots lets it compost a bit. My all time favorite soil is a new company from Humboldt not available here yet Royal Gold Basement and Mendo mix. But that's just my humble opinion and I'm a hard core stoner.......


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 10, 2011)

You should put those clear cups inside of opaque cups so the light doesn't hit your roots.
Also you will get micro-algae inside your soil which will rob your roots of oxygen...
None of your sub-soil should ever be exposed to light~


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot-
> Used to be a big FF fan, but after spending some time in Samoa Ca. where it's made and talking to people that work there and thier truck drivers and then talking to the roots guys, I now only use roots organic Greenfields or regular mix(not 707). FF just scraps it off the lumber yard floors, where roots lets it compost a bit. My all time favorite soil is a new company from Humboldt not available here yet Royal Gold Basement and Mendo mix. But that's just my humble opinion and I'm a hard core stoner.......


 

Surf&#8217;d

Thanks for sharing theinfo; I&#8217;ve really had no issue with the FF soil with the exception of a few fungus gnats (I&#8217;m being sarcastic). What you&#8217;re stating about FF confirms quitea few things I&#8217;ve read about them lately. I&#8217;ve also heard that the FF has some consistency issues as well. I&#8217;ve moved on from it, but I suppose I&#8217;d use it in a pinch, a desperate pinch to say the least. The blue diesel is going into Sub&#8217;s SS with Roots 707 as the base soil so I&#8217;m getting pretty excited about that. Hopefully someone will start carrying the RGB and MM I&#8217;d love to try it out.

Are there any issues I need to know about in regards to the 707? I know it&#8217;s formulated for outdoor use,which is perfect for me, but since I&#8217;ve never used it am I in for a surprise?


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 10, 2011)

Roots Organic is probably one of the best soils you can use!........if you don't make your own soil mixes....
It is probably a waste if you are mixing on top of that....

I still prefer FFOF as one of my constituents (not as a base) as I mix most other items in... Even better knowing they don't waste nutrients by including the floor sweepings too


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah, I've always had pretty good results with FF, kinda splitting hairs at the moment....but the floor sweeping is from the lumber yards long before the nutes get added. Ever notice how roots perlite is soo much darker? Been composted more, less woody too. But I'd say the amendments put into these soils are minimum, I've never burnt a seedling with straight FFOF or any soil.

Just my humble opinion and it could be wrong.......all the best


----------



## LQs (Jun 10, 2011)

I just use Black Gold organic, with some blood meal, and Plant Success granular mixed in. I used to mix in Light Warrior instead of the P.S. granular but the guy at the grow shop said they stopped carrying it because it is illegal. He also told me pretty soon even Plant Success, Great White Shark and anything else with Mycorrhizae will be banned.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 10, 2011)

First I have heard of Mycorrhizae being banned... State of Hawaii? FDA? Who?
Can you provide a link or more information (grow shop?)....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 10, 2011)

Stupid!!! Order fom e-bay......


----------



## LQs (Jun 10, 2011)

It is the state, I guess they don't want any bacteria imported in. The grow shop is Ohana Green House. http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/pi/pq/import - "All agricultural items, including plants, plant parts, non-domesticated animals, *microorganism* cultures, arthropods and soil require inspection upon arrival in Hawai`i. These items must be checked before the shipment can be released to insure they are free of pests or will not become pests themselves." I know this is nothing new but I'm stocking up on the little critters while I can still get them just in case.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

Banning a naturally occurring soil fungus is retarded, but then again would you expect any brilliant or forward thinking to come out of our state leadership? C&#8217;mon Man! And how do they plan on enforcing this?


----------



## LQs (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the only way they can enforce it is by harassing the grow shops. But even if they do that what is stopping us from ordering it online. However, I only heard this from the one guy at 'Ohana's so who knows how much truth is behind it.


----------



## LQs (Jun 10, 2011)

Just like you guys opinion. What is better? Putting a starter under two T12s or outside on a cloudy day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

LQs said:


> Just like you guys opinion. What is better? Putting a starter under two T12s or outside on a cloudy day.


 
Stick with the two T12s


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jun 11, 2011)

there is truth to that LQs but I and a few others are working with the State to allow the use of the Micro products here at this time there are only a few allowed GW shark, ZHO, amd the stuff from Extream gardening. its not whats inside the package its the wording on the label. 

Aloha HK


----------



## LQs (Jun 12, 2011)

A quick update on the beast, with pics from a couple different angles than before. The last pic is of one of my starters. I've notice a thin white band around the edges of the second leaf set. Kinda hard to see in the picture. Is this normal?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2011)

LQs said:


> A quick update on the beast, with pics from a couple different angles than before.


 






very nice!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 12, 2011)

Good food , Soil and Animals ...Not neccessarily in that order ..pepper sez there's lots of cool cats and fatty protein at the market ...checkity check out the Amazing soil ...Roots 707 is only available at one place here on island...i dont know who loves it more , me or the plant ...lmao.
Peace be with you all !


----------



## RandomKindness (Jun 12, 2011)

Alohas all,

Ran into an old friend today, so figured i'd drop by and say hello to everyone. 

I am underground, working on projects~

take care everyone, see you next time!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2011)

RandomKindness said:


> Alohas all,
> 
> Ran into an old friend today, so figured i'd drop by and say hello to everyone.
> 
> ...


Yo! what's up stranger! lol 
kkday finally moved into his new place. you should see what it looks like now hawaiian. he's gonna do a BBQ soon and give you a holla. laterz man.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 12, 2011)

dude i got a question for u i got a death widow from hawii n im tripn i put hps lights over the strain hujios someting like that i have a test on dejelux n hortorlux n dejiies but i put a metal over it its from hawii my death widow dont have no fucken cristalls harry more harrie than i ever seen but whats up with it diamond ogee looking fucken fabulous master platnum ogee looking fucken frosty but your hawwiii strain looking wimpy dude my good freind flew it in dont tell me im wasting my tym what is it n is it any good im not from hawwiii but he swears by it have u heard of it?


----------



## grassified (Jun 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Surf&#8217;d
> 
> Sub&#8217;s SS with Roots 707 as the base soil





LQs said:


> I just use Black Gold organic, with some blood meal, and Plant Success granular mixed in.


All you damn modern growers and your damn fancy soils! nah but seriously roots organic is where its at, it going to be the new FFOF pretty soon here with the rep FF has been getting lately.


But dont let FF go yet, once they realize their business is being affected they will step up their game, and make better soil eventually. 

As far as consistency goes, some say that people will cut open FFOF bags, use the soil, then put the used soil back in, re-seal, and sell it again. SO its isn't necessarily FF fault all the time.



thump easy said:


> dude i got a question for u i got a death widow from hawii n im tripn i put hps lights over the strain hujios someting like that i have a test on dejelux n hortorlux n dejiies but i put a metal over it its from hawii my death widow dont have no fucken cristalls harry more harrie than i ever seen


brah sounds crazy but we need some pics.

By the way u describe your plant it seems to be sativa to me, sometimes they wont show crystals, as you get towards the end of flowering you will see them, sometimes it dont matter how many crystals you see, it can get you high as fuck and look like shwag.

That brings me to my next point, I hate how bag appeal actually makes ppl think they are higher!! FU damn mundane indica genetics polluting the good heritage sativa lines that made all those stories of good weed, all now gone, thanks to the idiocy of the laws.

Indicas are for sleeping.doing nothing, sativas ARE FOR GETTING HIGH!


Im sorry for all these ramblings guys ill have to get some pictures up of my current grow im running Sensi skunk#1, nirvana kaya gold, mandala mango zamal( look this one up really interesting), and nirvana PPP. Hopefully from these I can make some decent crosses for our climate. Oh btw soil mixture is %100 forest matter/select native soil (btw I have been researching and there IS good native soil out there, its only in certain spots, yes it hard to believe but hawaii soil varies dramatically, of course ill have to prove all this in the grow)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 13, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1645275View attachment 1645274View attachment 1645272View attachment 1645271View attachment 1645270View attachment 1645269View attachment 1645268View attachment 1645267Not too much goin on ...kinda like a walk in the park.
> 
> View attachment 1645266


holy shit, is that the end of the 16 ft monster??????? mental walk thru the park. . . I'd go everyday


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2011)

grassified said:


> (btw I have been researching and there IS good native soil out there, its only in certain spots, yes it hard to believe but hawaii soil varies dramatically, of course ill have to prove all this in the grow)


I don't find that hard to believe at all.,,, ever take a look around the island? the native landscape is lush in many areas,....naturally


----------



## thump easy (Jun 13, 2011)

grassified said:


> All you damn modern growers and your damn fancy soils! nah but seriously roots organic is where its at, it going to be the new FFOF pretty soon here with the rep FF has been getting lately.
> 
> 
> But dont let FF go yet, once they realize their business is being affected they will step up their game, and make better soil eventually.
> ...


 

Fuck ya dude i dont know the island way but i have lost some good sativa strains they aint worth growing two feed my dogs n family i do non profit some smoke n money to pay back the bills but i aint no joke wen it comes to growing look my friend only smokes cushes mother fucker is so picky he will pay top top top dollars he just wants to be fucken BLOWN THE FUCK OUT his son is from hawaii n wen he came from the islands to cali he was practacly choken me to grow this HE SEAD ITS THE NATIVE WAY the soil the lava rock i dont know what the fuck it is but grow it. I nevor been to hawii i realy dont know but i do what the consumer likes and it is OGEE all day if their is a picie mother fucker its him so i took his word.. another native his brother in law came from hawii n told me stories know stories r stories i have a hard time beleving them. to many people are full of shit so hear i am coltivating a strain famous on these islands soposabley well ima post a profile pic and avi but my ogees r hardy nugie crystalized i hope this aint no joke so hear u r. n your right it is sativa


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 13, 2011)

I still really want to plant on the edge of an old growth Koa forest....


----------



## thump easy (Jun 13, 2011)

thier u r avi shows a pic four week into flower yet my ogees r solid rocks i hope i dont go wrong on the strain DEATH WIDOW i guess it aint famous i took a peek at ur page n you havent heard of it lets c what happends?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a few shot of some maturing Silver Haze and Blackberry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2011)

Sannies Blue Diesel


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.seaofseeds.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1645287View attachment 1645286View attachment 1645285Good food , Soil and Animals ...Not neccessarily in that order ..pepper sez there's lots of cool cats and fatty protein at the market ...checkity check out the Amazing soil ...Roots 707 is only available at one place here on island...i dont know who loves it more , me or the plant ...lmao.
> Peace be with you all !


 

I really have no idea why the fuck-tards at the grocery stores cut off all the fat around the ribeye's out here; the extra layer of fat really helps to keep the steak juicy. A nice 1/4-1/2 inch strip of fat around the steak is perfect! My take is if you don&#8217;t like the fat cut it off and give your dogs. I&#8217;m a cheap fucker albeit, but man alive I really have no issue paying 5 cents more for some extra fat aound the steak to ensure that I don&#8217;t end up eating a piece of shoe leather&#8230;lol&#8230;The last time I was there Sam&#8217;s and Costco seemed to have the right idea as far as cutting a steak to the proper specs.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I really have no idea why the fuck-tards at the grocery stores cut off all the fat around the ribeye's out here; the extra layer of fat really helps to keep the steak juicy. A nice 1/4-1/2 inch strip of fat around the steak is perfect! My take is if you dont like the fat cut it off and give your dogs. Im a cheap fucker albeit, but man alive I really have no issue paying 5 cents more for some extra fat aound the steak to ensure that I dont end up eating a piece of shoe leatherlolThe last time I was there Sams and Costco seemed to have the right idea as far as cutting a steak to the proper specs.


I agree... Well with the price per pound, sometimes it's nice not to pay for fat, but the taste is not the same of course. U can always wrap em in bacon- that's one of my faves... I noticed the island beef companies seem to butcher a little better- can you get that big island beef, or maui cattle co out there? I Only eat grass-fed... Well 'cept when I go to Ruth's chris- damn those filets are amazing there...


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 13, 2011)

@ grassified

I get what you mean about indicas vs sativas, but I never got high from some doo doo looking weed


----------



## Trailer Park Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

Are there spider mites in Hawaii? We had them in Guam. Just curious as when I have been in Hawaii, it's usually for pretty short stopovers to change planes.

I used to to live near Kapaa on Kaui, but I was just a kid then and I didn't really even know what herb was back then. 

I'm living in MT. now and have gotten tired of the cold. Way it's been this summer so far, you'd think it was Oregon. Used to be different here (been here on & off for 15 years), but we got some weird climate change going on now. 

-Anyway, I'm thinking about moving back to the islands, maybe buy a place in Lihue. 

I loved Hawaii when I was a kid. Probably a bit more fucked up than it was 25 years ago; but it seems like that everywhere now...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I agree... Well with the price per pound, sometimes it's nice not to pay for fat, but the taste is not the same of course. U can always wrap em in bacon- that's one of my faves... I noticed the island beef companies seem to butcher a little better- can you get that big island beef, or maui cattle co out there? I Only eat grass-fed... Well 'cept when I go to Ruth's chris- damn those filets are amazing there...


There is only one slaughterhouse on Oahu and they hardly ever do cattle, mostly swine. It's a shame we ship all our grass fat calfs to the mainland then import shitty feedlot meat full of shit for us to feed our children.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 14, 2011)

Trailer Park Boy said:


> Are there spider mites in Hawaii? We had them in Guam. Just curious as when I have been in Hawaii, it's usually for pretty short stopovers to change planes.
> 
> I used to to live near Kapaa on Kaui, but I was just a kid then and I didn't really even know what herb was back then.
> 
> ...


Come on home, mites are more of a problem in summer, but not that bad....


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 16, 2011)

Trailer Park Boy said:


> Are there spider mites in Hawaii? We had them in Guam. Just curious as when I have been in Hawaii, it's usually for pretty short stopovers to change planes.
> 
> I used to to live near Kapaa on Kaui, but I was just a kid then and I didn't really even know what herb was back then.
> 
> ...


Yes, Hawaii has Spider mites. We have a special variety called "Cane Spiders". We have everything they on the mainland...including "*ripoffs*".


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I really have no idea why the fuck-tards at the grocery stores cut off all the fat around the ribeye's out here; the extra layer of fat really helps to keep the steak juicy. A nice 1/4-1/2 inch strip of fat around the steak is perfect! My take is if you don&#8217;t like the fat cut it off and give your dogs. I&#8217;m a cheap fucker albeit, but man alive I really have no issue paying 5 cents more for some extra fat aound the steak to ensure that I don&#8217;t end up eating a piece of shoe leather&#8230;lol&#8230;The last time I was there Sam&#8217;s and Costco seemed to have the right idea as far as cutting a steak to the proper specs.


you know Cooter, it's always been hard to find a good cut of meat in Hawaii in a grocery store. You won't find a good cut at Times, Foodland. Safeway's butchers are okay, but prices are off the charts. I thought I'd spend a lifetime here looking for quality cuts of meat. Well one day while stoned in Hilo I happened into a grocery store that is family run. They are called 'KTA',and by far they have the best meat selection in all of Hawaii. I go there for "Ribeye", "T-Bones", and "Poterhouse". But most of all I buy their "Filet Minon",cuts of meat that are off the charts. As expensive as Filet Minon is, I tend to buy it the most there anyway. I can cut my steak with a butter knife, it's soooooo fucking tender! Been eating more expensive cuts lately because my past is finally catching up. A past that included hard & long nights of drug use. My grill is getting pretty brittle over time. I hope it wasn't all that pussy I ate as a youth?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 16, 2011)

Go Puna, you're on a roll... Got me bustin up twice in 2 posts first thing in the am... I'm half retarted right now anyway- just went on an all night internet buying spree for my new aero setup- feels like xmas is comin early...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 16, 2011)

To be quite honest, a vagina is a fairly acidic environment. It is possible the acid did a number (69?) on your enamel, especially if you brushed shortly afterwards as the enamel was still in a softened state... I know it can happen with orange juice too. LOL


----------



## Coo[email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> you know Cooter, it's always been hard to find a good cut of meat in Hawaii in a grocery store. You won't find a good cut at Times, Foodland. Safeway's butchers are okay, but prices are off the charts. I thought I'd spend a lifetime here looking for quality cuts of meat. Well one day while stoned in Hilo I happened into a grocery store that is family run. They are called 'KTA',and by far they have the best meat selection in all of Hawaii. I go there for "Ribeye", "T-Bones", and "Poterhouse". But most of all I buy their "Filet Minon",cuts of meat that are off the charts. As expensive as Filet Minon is, I tend to buy it the most there anyway. I can cut my steak with a butter knife, it's soooooo fucking tender! Been eating more expensive cuts lately because my past is finally catching up. A past that included hard & long nights of drug use. My grill is getting pretty brittle over time. I hope it wasn't all that pussy I ate as a youth?


Classic Puna! Classic!...ROTFLMAO! You'll be my hero if indeed if you've eaten enough puss to make your grill brittle!..lol....I'm still laughing brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> you know Cooter, it's always been hard to find a good cut of meat in Hawaii in a grocery store. You won't find a good cut at Times, Foodland. Safeway's butchers are okay, but prices are off the charts. I thought I'd spend a lifetime here looking for quality cuts of meat. Well one day while stoned in Hilo I happened into a grocery store that is family run. They are called 'KTA',and by far they have the best meat selection in all of Hawaii. I go there for "Ribeye", "T-Bones", and "Poterhouse". But most of all I buy their "Filet Minon",cuts of meat that are off the charts. As expensive as Filet Minon is, I tend to buy it the most there anyway. I can cut my steak with a butter knife, it's soooooo fucking tender! Been eating more expensive cuts lately because my past is finally catching up. A past that included hard & long nights of drug use. My grill is getting pretty brittle over time. I hope it wasn't all that pussy I ate as a youth?


I&#8217;ve been to the KTA on Kona, it truly is a remarkable store too bad thereisn't one here on Oahu (if there is i haven't seen one).

When I&#8217;m not being a lazy bastard I&#8217;ll buy whole pieces of meat and butcher it myself. If you ever want to indulge on some amazing American Kobe Beef check out Snake River Farms, this meat isn&#8217;t cheap, but man alive if love the favorable fats in red as much as you like eating pussy then you're in for a real treat.

http://www.snakeriverfarms.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> To be quite honest, a vagina is a fairly acidic environment. It is possible the acid did a number (69?) on your enamel, especially if you brushed shortly afterwards as the enamel was still in a softened state... I know it can happen with orange juice too. LOL


We should develop a tooth paste for chronic pussy eater. The tooth paste will lessen the risk of brittle teeth due to &#8220;acidic vagina syndrome&#8221;


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 16, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Go Puna, you're on a roll... Got me bustin up twice in 2 posts first thing in the am... I'm half retarted right now anyway- just went on an all night internet buying spree for my new aero setup- feels like xmas is comin early...


come on,come on brah,...what all did you get for your setup? I'm really dying to know. I'm always curious what others are growing, and how they are growing it.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 16, 2011)

well that hawaii strain doesnt seem to bee conecting sativa yet the diamond og is solid as a rock im worried can anyone tell me anything about it. sative is in avi n ogee is in


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 16, 2011)

thump easy said:


> well that hawaii strain doesnt seem to bee conecting sativa yet the diamond og is solid as a rock im worried can anyone tell me anything about it. sative is in avi n ogee is in


Diamond Og has been called Triangle Og in the past... The latest version of Diamond Og is called "The White".... About 65% Sativa/35% Indica
I have Diamond Og in a couple Crosses ... .Strawberry White (Strawberry Cough x The White) and White Fire (Og Fire x The White)


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> come on,come on brah,...what all did you get for your setup? I'm really dying to know. I'm always curious what others are growing, and how they are growing it.


Well- isn't that a loaded question... I got all stuck on this true aeroponics idea as noted in my sig line... If u click on that link it's got the concept and components in the second post (#2). I always gotta do things different- hehe -but man- check this out: http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f29/trees-aero-15936/ -if I could only get my teeth as white as these roots!
Don't know if we have vag-gum yet like coot mentioned, but as a problem solver I'd think a drop of ph+ in yer trident would do the trick 

Man- snake river is the bomb for burgers too- the best I've ever had when cooked the right way...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 16, 2011)

what about the hawaii strain death widow? it looks sucky i have been sold bunk clones many tyms but i put up most death widows know it this is the best hawii got man realy man whats up? i am an experianced grower n i aint looking like this bitch is turning into nothing!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I&#8217;ve been to the KTA on Kona, it truly is a remarkable store too bad thereisn't one here on Oahu (if there is i haven't seen one).
> 
> When I&#8217;m not being a lazy bastard I&#8217;ll buy whole pieces of meat and butcher it myself. If you ever want to indulge on some amazing American Kobe Beef check out Snake River Farms, this meat isn&#8217;t cheap, but man alive if love the favorable fats in red as much as you like eating pussy then you're in for a real treat.
> 
> http://www.snakeriverfarms.com/


Dig the wAY the post about Soil , food , animals got interpreted....love that green hand of aloha ...allways comin through...********* star service*********


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 17, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Diamond Og has been called Triangle Og in the past... The latest version of Diamond Og is called "The White".... About 65% Sativa/35% Indica
> I have Diamond Og in a couple Crosses ... .Strawberry White (Strawberry Cough x The White) and White Fire (Og Fire x The White)


Sheck, do you like the White or White Fire better? Gonna have a drop soon...The C-99 bxs are getting gnarly...


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried using Limu to fertilize their plants? Since they are making kelp fertilizer, why not use Limu. With so many different types of Limu in Hawaii I am sure at least a few of them should be beneficial to pakalolo.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep, used the invasive kind from fishponds, have to get the salt out first then compost......


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 17, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yep, used the invasive kind from fishponds, have to get the salt out first then compost......


Did you make a liquid or dry fertilizer with the Limu? Also what is the process that you did with the Limu to make fertilizer?

Mahalo,
Waiakeauka


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the Afghani landrace and the Blue Diesel (BD is 13 days or so)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2011)

Silver Haze (been flowering this one for 78 days so far) I've been feeding this one fader-aid for the last few weeks, she's really starting use up her stored chlorophyll


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2011)

AK-48, Bubblelicious, Silver Haze, and Papaya in Super Soil


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Waiakea-
I used to take the limu Gracilaria and rinse it good and let it sit down by the fishpond until it got alot lighter to carry, then usually just took it and added it to my compost pile for a bit, then used the compost to make teas with.... I did take it and use it in the mauka lois but was very careful the invasive limu was dead(usually waited over a month) and then closely monitored the near shore waters...I heard you can make a good liquid fert too with Gracilaria, but that's my only experience with it and not sure what your area has to offer....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice plants Coot, think that SH gonna rip yer head off....I did notice Sub put up a new super soil recipe(he always tweaks it a little) yesterday........I'll go look


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.cannabase.com/cl/bcga/bcg.htm

Super Soil Mix

Original recipe - as it was given to me
1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix 
2 L Bone Meal - phosphorus source 
1L Blood Meal - nitrogen source 
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source 
3-4 cups dolmite lime -calcium source & pH buffering 
1 tsp fritted trace elements 
1/2 - 1 bag chicken manure (steer, mushroom, etc) - nitrogen & trace elements

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use. 


Revised recipe - after several failures due to bad manure sources, I now use the following recipe. Results have been excellent and the clones seem to take off right away instead of having a slow growing settling in period.

1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft) 
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source 
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source 
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source 
3-4 cups dolmite lime -calcium source & pH buffering 
1 tsp fritted trace elements 
4 cups kelp meal. 
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.



Substitutions
- The original recipe was a success, but I simply needed to experiment. In addition, sometimes not all ingredients were always available. Therefore, here are some possible additions and/or substitutions. Descriptions to follow
Blood & Bone Meal - when trying to cut costs

Kelp Meal - contains over 62 trace minerals. Good supplement for manure or for reducing the manure content to speed up availability of soil.

Worm castings - excellent source of micro nutrients 
Bat guano - excellent for top dressing a week into flowering 
Seabird guano

Vic was My Mentor BTW

Sub


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, got to sign for the Attitude gifts now and sign your address, I had to sign for the Alien seed shop too, but that's because I think i picked the wrong shipping offer and the order was here in less than a week......


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice! Glad to hear they were fast.... Growshop Alien, right?


----------



## The Latent Image (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm having problems with green caterpillars.... Using soap and Neem. Any suggestions


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 18, 2011)

The Latent Image said:


> I'm having problems with green caterpillars.... Using soap and Neem. Any suggestions


Are you talking about the ones no bigger than a grain of rice (and sometimes as small as an eyelash)
they eat the fleshy part of the leaf, and then lay silk down inside your bud and they make a cocoon.... dropping little shits on your buds in the process?
They excrete something acidic that eats my Og plant up (I have a local strain that completely resists them)..
Also when you try to pull them out of the bud, they will drop down on a string of thread to escape... later climbing that thread to after the threat is gone...

Never saw these caterpillars prior to 8 months ago... But they are a menace


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 19, 2011)

The Latent Image said:


> I'm having problems with green caterpillars.... Using soap and Neem. Any suggestions


Go and buy some BT spray, it will eradicate the caterpillars.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 19, 2011)

The Latent Image said:


> I'm having problems with green caterpillars.... Using soap and Neem. Any suggestions


absolutely go with what Waiakeauka said. It's actually called _BT Wormer_,and it's really the only effective things against these little pest that can destroy your crop in no time at all! Spray your plants once a week with it,and you'll make it through the entire season. Don't wait until you see the bastards either..


----------



## Cru3l (Jun 19, 2011)

Sup Team Hawaii! I'm always looking to save $$ on electricity, so I'll be swapping my 600W for 12- 32W T8s.

I've had alot of success with my HPS, but its time to try something new. Check it out. 
[youtube]xmpYeqObl7Y[/youtube]

Mahalo...


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good guys! I gotta step my game up, you guys are making me look bad. 

But that's why I love this thread, great info all around


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> http://www.cannabase.com/cl/bcga/bcg.htm
> 
> Super Soil Mix
> 
> ...


SurfdOut,

Are you sure that this is Subcool Supersoil recipe? He used to use Promix or Sunshine Mix as his base but his newer recipe is using Roots Organic or Biobizz. His latest recipe that I have seen he is now using 6 bags of Roots Organic and 2 bags of Happy Frog. I maybe wrong but I just wanted to make sure that I have Subcool most recent Supersoil recipe.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 20, 2011)

Try link em...

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/439485-my-vanilla-kush-loves-you.html#post5853500


----------



## herbsDaword (Jun 20, 2011)

Interested to see the latest "SUPERSOIL" mix from Subcool...Post a link
Mahalo


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 20, 2011)

SurfdOut,

The link that you have is titled "History Lessons", are you sure that it is Subcool new Supersoil recipe? The latest post from Subcool about his Supersoil recipe was posted on 05/23/2011.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/428819-super-soil-total-cost-calculated-4.html


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 20, 2011)

herbsDaword said:


> Interested to see the latest "SUPERSOIL" mix from Subcool...Post a link
> Mahalo


Here is the most update recipe that I know of. 

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/338384-2010-revised-super-soil-recipe.html

The only change that I read was that Subcool changed his base soil, but everything else stays the same

*I went with 4 bags of Roots, 2 bags of Biobiz light and 2 bags of Happy Frog as my base this run as I have been hearing more and more good things about HF

Sub

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/428819-super-soil-total-cost-calculated-4.html
*


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Guys-
Sub has been tweaking his soil little by little over the years, they are all about the same. I'm not sure if my link isn't working, but under his section look for "My vanilla kush loves you Subcool" I think he chimes in at post #11 about his latest recipe......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 20, 2011)

I do think his recipes get better over the years too, he used to use chicken manure now he uses Kelp and EWC. I've always went off his basic formula but tweaked it here and there depending on things that I thought were important......


----------



## The Latent Image (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Puna


----------



## yoji0420 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey anyone on oahu know a medical doctor I can go too? seems to be the one I went too isn't up and running anymore


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Soil Guys- This is what Sub said on soil 3 weeks ago(Thread-Help having super soil problems in the first week(or something close to that) this comment was made on 5/28/2011.) So he kinda jumps around on his info, as long as you use similar soil to nute ratios, think things should be glorious.....
*




*

I have used around 40 pallets of Roots soil in the last 6 years.
Its is the best growing medium I have seen!

Sub​


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 21, 2011)

And then ya read some more and find that Sub is having alot of problems with Roots this year with the fungus gnats.......

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f6/subcools-warning-about-roots-organic-36864/


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 21, 2011)

If the above link no work, just google "Subcool's warning about Roots Organic" and it should be the first link on THCFarmer......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> And then ya read some more and find that Sub is having alot of problems with Roots this year with the fungus gnats.......
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f6/subcools-warning-about-roots-organic-36864/


everytime kkday and I used roots organic, always had fungus gnats and shit. wasn't sure if was cause of roots organic quality control or just cause the store we got it from never take care the bags.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Surfdout... Are you gonna order some Og Raskals White S1? I'll split a pack with you if you do 
I already have the White Fire S1s !!!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where we can purchase beneficial nematodes also known as predatory nematodes in East Hawaii? Called Ohana Greenhouse, Garden Exchange, UH Extension Service, and Department of Agriculture and didnt have any luck in finding anything. I know that you can order it from the mainland but since it is a perishable product many people dont want to ship or shipping will cost more then $50.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry double post. Please disregard and remove


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 22, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Surfdout... Are you gonna order some Og Raskals White S1? I'll split a pack with you if you do
> I already have the White Fire S1s !!!


Okay I broke down and ordered the White Master... Mmmm SoCal Master Kush


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 22, 2011)

*LINK-New Dispensary Model in Cali by Montel Williams*
My good buddy is the guy next to Montel at approximately 2:00-2:02 of the video..


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 22, 2011)

I should've known Montel had the death....I like how the reporter could smell it outside....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice! Glad to hear they were fast.... Growshop Alien, right?


Ya know it, hopefully beans are fresh......MNS Ortega, BW......


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

YOUR GUYSES DEATH WIDOW IS BEARLY STARTING TO KICK ASS the cristals r forming my triangle og is looking supper fucken dank crystals surounding it like as if lived life for one perpose also master platnum ogee supper fucken nuggie n dense but ur island plant looks like its starting to conect i had to drop two lights on the side because it just wasnt conecting i aint gona get cought with my pants down fuck that so lets see its filling in ill post pics tommorow very hairy like a mother fucker..... i hope this fool wasnt lien or im have to put my foot in his ass....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck guys....

Lawmakers to introduce bill to legalize marijuana - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2011)

thump easy said:


> YOUR GUYSES DEATH WIDOW IS BEARLY STARTING TO KICK ASS the cristals r forming my triangle og is looking supper fucken dank crystals surounding it like as if lived life for one perpose also master platnum ogee supper fucken nuggie n dense but ur island plant looks like its starting to conect i had to drop two lights on the side because it just wasnt conecting i aint gona get cought with my pants down fuck that so lets see its filling in ill post pics tommorow very hairy like a mother fucker..... i hope this fool wasnt lien or im have to put my foot in his ass....


ya man, I wanna see those pictures. I never heard of the death widow before. I wanna see triangle og and master platinum og pictures too.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

dr greenhorn hear is your island deathwidow flow to me buy a friend from years way back he is a pick son of a xxxxx n he swear u guys have some of the best his lips ever incounterd i dont realy smoke swag gets me fucked up but i have grown plenty of strains for my edibals my wrist hurt n back from construction it helps.... fuck that codine morfine ib profine and no fucken way ambient no way dude i ll eat the edibales hear is the death widow in my closet three plants i veg for a month n fim wich gives me plenty of collas looks like a lot of plants but it isnt its the trip of fiming at the right time n fim every other in like the fourth week of veg


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

this is it in the fifth week berly geting thier its locking up turning into a cola


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

shit it wont post i realy cant get a good picture of anyothers the lights are to freekn bright i got the closet not much space..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Ya know it, hopefully beans are fresh......MNS Ortega, BW......


I ordered some widow and chocalope for my mother in law, and she said all her beans cracked, and "da buggas are mean." So, if aunty's word is good enough for you . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I had to share this with you guys, this is a picture taken at Sams Club in Pearl City today. This guy is actually driving his car parallel inside of a crosswalk looking for a parking spacelolHe needs to sign up for dip shits anonymous.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

their is your triangle ogee i have four lights n its hot in that closet or pantie what ever that lil room is for its now my plant room.. well i hope u enjoyed they gona get CARNAGE.......


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I had to share this with you guys, this is a picture taken at Sam&#8217;s Club in Pearl City today. This guy is actually driving his car parallel inside of a crosswalk looking for a parking space&#8230;lol&#8230;He needs to sign up for dip shits anonymous.


Yep, we have some dumb fucking drivers in these islands. How many times already I had to stop myself from getting out of my car and going ape shit. Luckily the residual effects of mj calm me down, enough so that I don't end up in jail for road rage


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2011)

thump easy said:


> shit it wont post View attachment 1661422i realy cant get a good picture of anyothers the lights are to freekn bright i got the closet not much space..


 not the greatest quality picture, but from what I can see, that thing looks like a beast of a cola!! is that the death widow?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I ordered some widow and chocalope for my mother in law, and she said all her beans cracked, and "da buggas are mean." So, if aunty's word is good enough for you . . .


 damnn dude! I always wanted to grow some chocolope. when aunty harvest, ask her for a smoke report!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not the greatest quality picture, but from what I can see, that thing looks like a beast of a cola!! is that the death widow?


yes it is its in the fifth week bearly its gona get huge about the size off my hole head i think. i got this aroe i tweeked nothing like whats on hear not more advanced just a lil better tweeked i want to post it but im working on a patent it fucken does a mother fucker for a lot of strains some dont do shit like mad man i had a greater yeild in dirt i was a dirt man myself till i ran into this guy.. peep the collas i get out of this machine this is a jack harer strain cherry bomber fucken huge just two n a half months old all together. ow man i love the aroe...n thats just the top not the sides or the bottom fuck its a crime to use this machine  just kidding you wana c some other colas in spanish cola means TAIL how do u like the tail in the avie hahahahahahahaha smile im kidding.... have a great day ill post wen i cut im shure its good im given u guys shit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2011)

thump easy said:


> yes it is its in the fifth week bearly its gona get huge about the size off my hole head i think. i got this aroe i tweeked nothing like whats on hear not more advanced just a lil better tweeked i want to post it but im working on a patent it fucken does a mother fucker for a lot of strains some dont do shit like mad man i had a greater yeild in dirt i was a dirt man myself till i ran into this guy.. peep the collas i get out of this machine this is a jack harer strain cherry bomber fucken huge just two n a half months old all together.View attachment 1661990 ow man i love the aroe...n thats just the top not the sides or the bottom fuck its a crime to use this machine  just kidding


 that's pretty impressive man!! curious to see what the aero set-up you tweaked looks like


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damnn dude! I always wanted to grow some chocolope. when aunty harvest, ask her for a smoke report!


you know it. I told her they are gonna get massive and she was psyching. monsters, those chocolopes are


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2011)

im drawing it im a contractor i drawn many houses had them engeneered n stamped aproved n built i aint the best speller but i cant fucken wait my hand itch so fucken bad ow man i want to wipe it out like king kong hahaha. just kidding i gota be humble.... im shure thier is better.... but ya ill post your island babie im getting happier as tym goes buy so slowly she is turning out to be a butie i cant wait to hang her upside down n lay my lips on her.  okay im bull shiting u i have drawn additions man i cant lie about that hahahahaha im happie thats all have a great night i want to visit your island one day soon i hope i hear its butifull over their.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 23, 2011)

some clowns jumped my fence last night and raped my monster sativa ...she was only maybe at most ..at most 1/2 way done...fuckers chopped off abt 10 limbs hella random...
edited portion : wonder if they realize that they stole my medicine ...not like i can throw in some excedrin or bayer as a supplement for my pain....bummer ...in abt 6 weeks im going to wish there was a medicinal dispensary here on island...dam


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 23, 2011)

That's fucking lame, PepperB. Sorry to hear that, bro. Their karma will catch up with them, those fuckaz  The worst part is, now you feel breached permanently. Gonna be hard to not worry about your ladies and that's lame. Reeeaaaal lame. Sorry bro.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 23, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> some clowns jumped my fence last night and raped my monster sativa ...she was only maybe at most ..at most 1/2 way done...fuckers chopped off abt 10 limbs hella random...
> edited portion : wonder if they realize that they stole my medicine ...not like i can throw in some excedrin or bayer as a supplement for my pain....bummer ...in abt 6 weeks im going to wish there was a medicinal dispensary here on island...dam


Dude, sorry to hear that.. I found this when lookin for ways to keep cats and birds away from the garden- and maybe it'll be enough to keep the kids away at night if they get sprayed real good! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000071NUS/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=10550510739&ref=pd_sl_1hj2f364nd_b


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 23, 2011)

Whaddya spray them with? Acid?


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn pepper, sorry for your loss. If you catch them beat the crap outta them. Fucking rippers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2011)

ya pepper, kick their ass if you catch them rippaz.. sorry to hear about your loss. I would be all nutz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> some clowns jumped my fence last night and raped my monster sativa ...she was only maybe at most ..at most 1/2 way done...fuckers chopped off abt 10 limbs hella random...
> edited portion : wonder if they realize that they stole my medicine ...not like i can throw in some excedrin or bayer as a supplement for my pain....bummer ...in abt 6 weeks im going to wish there was a medicinal dispensary here on island...dam


Thats so fucked man! sorry to hear about that. How did they know there were plants in your backyard?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's The Sliver Haze at 12 weeks....this little fuck just won't finish, shes close but I havent seen any amber trichs yet, however she has plenty of cloudy ones


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thats so fucked man! sorry to hear about that. How did they know there were plants in your backyard?


thats a good question , so good that i dont have an answer ....now i gotta create a compound to protect these innocent girls ...gunna cost me some bucks.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's The Sliver Haze at 12 weeks....this little fuck just won't finish, she&#8217;s close but I haven&#8217;t seen any amber trichs yet, however she has plenty of cloudy ones


ow my god i just SLAPED MYSELF..... NICE...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2011)

well she is turning yellow how far along r the try r they bending over yet like a crooked mushroom?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's The Sliver Haze at 12 weeks....this little fuck just won't finish, she&#8217;s close but I haven&#8217;t seen any amber trichs yet, however she has plenty of cloudy ones


Keep in mind Coots that SSH is kind of a high end sativa. It's a great"wake & bake" strain. SSH & SLH are both great for that, but neither is gonna give you that "couchlock" high...nor any other sativa for that matter. But hey brah, she's quite the lady...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Keep in mind Coots that SSH is kind of a high end sativa. It's a great"wake & bake" strain. SSH & SLH are both great for that, but neither is gonna give you that "couchlock" high...nor any other sativa for that matter. But hey brah, she's quite the lady...


I harvested some SH at the beginning of the month that was about 76 days into flowering before I took her down, the smoke is really nice just like you said "wake and bake high" and it stays on you for a good hour, I was just hoping for a little bit more of punch in the nut sack with this one. I might take this one tomorrow if I get a wild hair in my coolito, it'll be 86 days into flower.... I understand that the harvest window is open with a sativa dominate strains once the trichs go cloudy, it would be another two weeks before any ambers show up(total guess). I was just curious to see if some of the trichs wound even turn amber&#8230;lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> thats a good question , so good that i dont have an answer ....now i gotta create a compound to protect these innocent girls ...gunna cost me some bucks.


i've got an Ak-47, Glock .45 and a Remminton 870 shotgun locked and loaded just for an event like yours. too bad humans make shitty compost!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2011)

thump easy said:


> ow my god i just SLAPED MYSELF..... NICE...


Thanks man!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i've got an Ak-47, Glock .45 and a Remminton 870 shotgun locked and loaded just for an event like yours. too bad humans make shitty compost!


Funny, you're such a nice guy though.. I guess you're the epitome of "speaks softly, but carries a big stick"... Ron Jeremy is likely in the same category...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Funny, you're such a nice guy though.. I guess you're the epitome of "speaks softly, but carries a big stick"... Ron Jeremy is likely in the same category...


hahaha i'm nice until i get pissed, then i start spitting fire 
 I love your analogy btwclassic!


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i've got an Ak-47, Glock .45 and a Remminton 870 shotgun locked and loaded just for an event like yours. too bad humans make shitty compost!


Thanks for reminding me. I've got some shopping to do


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> And then ya read some more and find that Sub is having alot of problems with Roots this year with the fungus gnats.......
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f6/subcools-warning-about-roots-organic-36864/


Fuck, I thought so! I've had two bags in the last year from Roots that had those pricks in em too!! About 2 bags outta 18 or 20.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 24, 2011)

I got Fungus Gnats from my neighbor when I borrowed 1 cu.ft of Sunshine #4 (un-opened bag)..
I inspected the bag of Roots I just bought last week and I don't see any signs of FG Larvae.....


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree that there are no pure sativas that are "couch-lock" material.... especially the equatorial strains!
The Strawberry Cough I grow is about 80% sativa/20% indica and it is all about couchlock!!!
Awesome Strawberry Haze flavor and smokability... Indica knockdown!!!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey all. Wanted to say hello to fellow local growers. Wanted to also let you know received shipment from Attitude and no worries so far. However, their new policy now requires signature for shipping to Hawaii (confirmed by Jodie at Attitude). Just went in and signed and acted surprised that I received something from Great Britain.

However, my order from Nirvana was seized by Customs/Borders locally (fawkers). Inside was a Customs letter stating I could call to inquire about my confiscated contents. Also said a follow up letter would come within 30 days and they assigned a case number. Any of you locals had to deal with this before? Are they going to harass the shit out of me or show up at my door now? Really hoping this is just a "scare letter" letting me know that the "beans" are illegal, etc., etc.

Damn, I had some nice strains ordered too. But, looking forward to starting the Attitude beans.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i've got an Ak-47, Glock .45 and a Remminton 870 shotgun locked and loaded just for an event like yours. too bad humans make shitty compost!


they make good feed for pigs though.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Hey all. Wanted to say hello to fellow local growers. Wanted to also let you know received shipment from Attitude and no worries so far. However, their new policy now requires signature for shipping to Hawaii (confirmed by Jodie at Attitude). Just went in and signed and acted surprised that I received something from Great Britain.
> 
> However, my order from Nirvana was seized by Customs/Borders locally (fawkers). Inside was a Customs letter stating I could call to inquire about my confiscated contents. Also said a follow up letter would come within 30 days and they assigned a case number. Any of you locals had to deal with this before? Are they going to harass the shit out of me or show up at my door now? Really hoping this is just a "scare letter" letting me know that the "beans" are illegal, etc., etc.
> 
> Damn, I had some nice strains ordered too. But, looking forward to starting the Attitude beans.


ya but for contra band i cant say... they cant do shit they gota prove its for u n they will distroy it if you dont sighn DONT SIGHN SHIT...... they cant do nothing if u say you dont know nothing contact ur person show letter n descrection n it should make it thier if you people can be descreet.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 25, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Hey all. Wanted to say hello to fellow local growers. Wanted to also let you know received shipment from Attitude and no worries so far. However, their new policy now requires signature for shipping to Hawaii (confirmed by Jodie at Attitude). Just went in and signed and acted surprised that I received something from Great Britain.
> 
> However, my order from Nirvana was seized by Customs/Borders locally (fawkers). Inside was a Customs letter stating I could call to inquire about my confiscated contents. Also said a follow up letter would come within 30 days and they assigned a case number. Any of you locals had to deal with this before? Are they going to harass the shit out of me or show up at my door now? Really hoping this is just a "scare letter" letting me know that the "beans" are illegal, etc., etc.
> 
> Damn, I had some nice strains ordered too. But, looking forward to starting the Attitude beans.


Bummer bro, well, hope it turns out to be nothing- probably will... Otherwise- Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd say you're ok... they probably have to give you that info in case you want to contest their confiscation... it's all so it stays in order. I HIGHLY doubt they would come knocking at your door over some beans-- I mean, really, the pigs in HI are pieces of shit, but they don't have the time to follow up on all these cases. Imagine how many of these things they confiscate everyday... I bet they've got half the Attitude lineup in their offices, those fuckaz


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the good words all. That's what I figured, they need to prove it's me. Yeah, my name might be on the order, but hell, was probably some stoner  up the street using my name and box because they know I'm at work all day.

Now, about signing... If you order from Attitude in Hawaii you have to sign. Jodie at attitude tells me that's the only way they ship to Hawaii now. Signed for some yesterday (Tangerine Dream), at the post office.

The shit that got taken was from Nirvana and those ass hats definitely made it too obvious.

Anyway, looking forward to getting these few beans going. Been reading that Tangerine Dream has been a stubborn fawker to grow, so once I get them going I'll start a journal. Will be indoors, just too much damn rain in my location. Let me know if you've had any success with TD. Look forward to being part of the local scene.

Blue Skies...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they make good feed for pigs though.


if you wrap them in chain link fence and drop them in the deep blue, ive been told humans make excellent crab bait...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I've got some shopping to do


go here first everybody else will rip you off....they place is small in some funky building, you probably wont believe there is a gun shop at this location, but there is...lol....happy shopping

OGC Tactical
http://ogctactical.com/
1507 S. King Street, #303
Honolulu, HI 96814
phone: 808-946-4642
fax: 808-441-3139


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks cooter! I was either gonna go young guns or OGC.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2011)

Careful with firearms. I have some, too, but keep them in storage far, far, FAR away from me, and essentially, in my mind, don't have them. The consequences are too great, and for a nonviolent person like myself, the risk for getting nicked is just too great... the penalty you carry for a firearm related grow is far greater than that without. . . be safe everyone.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 26, 2011)

I hate the fact that if I get caught with a firearm+grow I am automatically a terrible person who needs to be locked up in a federal pen. Maybe I like the security of a firearm+I like to smoke herb. When did it become a crime to protect yourself? 

Maybe I'll just keep training until I'm confident enough in my hands to protect myself. Then I can join the fight club with doc and pepper


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Jun 26, 2011)

quick update for you guys 

these where the roots out of my table using a all organic grow using Bio Bizz for hydroponic 


others are a Litro Glow Grow


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jun 26, 2011)

lookin really fat hawaiian kind, pic 3 made me drool a little but i know now to keep a rag near by when scoping out this site. are all those plants hydroponics?


----------



## KonaGold (Jun 26, 2011)

wow i havent been on here for a while but sup guys Aloha from Big island everything is lookin nice ill be keepin you guys posted i got some pics  shootz!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 26, 2011)

KonaGold said:


> wow i havent been on here for a while but sup guys Aloha from Big island everything is lookin nice ill be keepin you guys posted i got some pics  shootz!


Hey Kona... Howz the vog been over there? Last time I was in the area it was killin me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2011)

It was harvest time for ole Coot this weekend, Silver Haze, Bubblicious, Blackberry, Papaya and Ak-48. The Silver Haze weighed in at 4.5 oz (wet) The SH flowered for 85 days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Thanks cooter! I was either gonna go young guns or OGC.


I got my AK-47 (WASER 10) for $500, young guns wanted $1400 for the same rifle. Young Guns can eat the corn out of my shit!....hahaha


----------



## RandomKindness (Jun 29, 2011)

theres a new shop off kapaa quarry road with some really good stuff


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2011)

RandomKindness said:


> theres a new shop off kapaa quarry road with some really good stuff


for a minute there, I thought you were talking about kaua'i . I was like, "what's random doing in kaua'i?" lol


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jun 29, 2011)

wheres the best place to buy lights on oahu?


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2011)

im pleased with you original island plant DEATH WIDOW she is finaly showing cristals n she is a stickie ikie fucken plant it smells like nothing i ever smelled before very sweet like tangie like green jolly rancher fucken smells realy good.....my freekn small laudry room only fits one light but ur freekn island plant is butifull im pleased and i still got two weeks this six plants i toped n fimed to get more collas out of one plant NICE...... she is a keeper.


----------



## grassified (Jun 29, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> wheres the best place to buy lights on oahu?



If you buy them online youll pay about the same amt. as you would buying it locally, but if you want to support your local businesses check out Green Hands of Aloha, also Ohana Greenhouse supply. They are both in the same area so check em out.


These are my Mango Zamal seedlings, VERY interesting genetics from these (la reunion Zamal X Lakshmi). La reunion has a climate similiar to hawaii and Zamal is a vigorous sativa. Sounds like these belong outdoors.


----------



## grassified (Jun 29, 2011)

Trailer Park Boy said:


> I loved Hawaii when I was a kid. Probably a bit more fucked up than it was 25 years ago; but it seems like that everywhere now...


Nah, hawaii is a lot less fucked up than most places, but still is fucked up in its own way (ice capital of the world... any1?)still the same way it was since cook got here,haoles taking up more land, hawaiians hatin da haoles. Only thing thats changed is all the Kamaaina moved (got pushed into) to waianae and more haloes moved in their place under more "prime" real estate, history just keeps repeating itself. Soon all the kamaainas gonna get moved to the 9th Hawaiian isle...


Trailer Park Boy said:


> Are there spider mites in Hawaii?


im having a terrible time with spider mites on my tomatoes right now, I have my seedlings right next to my tomatoes too, but they are unaffected so far. I have been using insect soap for some time now, it helps but its a bitch to spray all your plants top and bottom leaves with it.

neem oil works well. im sure chemical pesticides (which I do not recommend or condone use of) work great too.


and Montana is a state I have always wanted to visit, sounds like my kinda place, cows, open farmland, skiing, all that haole country stuff yeah I love it.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 30, 2011)

lol... man this new batch of white widow is mean... I think it might be the best I've ever had!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

grassified said:


> im having a terrible time with spider mites on my tomatoes right now, I have my seedlings right next to my tomatoes too, but they are unaffected so far. I have been using insect soap for some time now, it helps but its a bitch to spray all your plants top and bottom leaves with it.
> 
> neem oil works well. im sure chemical pesticides (which I do not recommend or condone use of) work great too.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> lol... man this new batch of white widow is mean... I think it might be the best I've ever had!


Fire up some pic's brah!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Fire up some pic's brah!


Sorry, I was really faded- it was actually from a friend, but man- that's exactly what I'd like to soon have some pics of...  Just a small nug bagged in my glove box and even a day later after it was removed, my car still smells of it... Definitely not your everyday product... I'm still workin on my crazy high pressure aero build. Should have it up n runnin soon enough. Can't wait to see if it'll be worth all the extra- but I love playing around with techie stuff, so that's half the fun for me...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Sorry, I was really faded- it was actually from a friend, but man- that's exactly what I'd like to soon have some pics of...  Just a small nug bagged in my glove box and even a day later after it was removed, my car still smells of it... Definitely not your everyday product... I'm still workin on my crazy high pressure aero build. Should have it up n runnin soon enough. Can't wait to see if it'll be worth all the extra- but I love playing around with techie stuff, so that's half the fun for me...


 Nice! Nothing like a weed air freshener!.....lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> lol... man this new batch of white widow is mean... I think it might be the best I've ever had!


that's what's going around in my neck of the woods, white widow. pretty mean too. also get juicyfruit which looks and smokes like some mids and a headband/sour deisel cross which also looks and smokes like mids... but the widow going around right now is some killas.


----------



## 808toker (Jun 30, 2011)

heres my little personal grow. lovley ladies, first 2 are purple kush the next is lavender and last is a white widow. all in fox farm ocean forest


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

808toker said:


> View attachment 1670686View attachment 1670684View attachment 1670683View attachment 1670681heres my little personal grow. lovley ladies, first 2 are purple kush the next is lavender and last is a white widow. all in fox farm ocean forest


The lavender looks amazing! is it Soma's?


----------



## 808toker (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The lavender looks amazing! is it Soma's?


Pretty sure the original is somas...But this is the child of my freinds lav male and lav female and its showing some interesting variation to the lavender i grew last time. The description of the bud from somas site is exactly how i would describe this lavender just without the crazy color that the site shows. I would recomend that strain to anyone, its such a beautiful girl


----------



## grassified (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Braddah Grass! get some 90% ISP Rubbing Alcohol and mix it 1:1 with water and spray it on your mater plants, those fucking spider mites will be history! Or you can get yourself a bag of &#8220;Red Man&#8221; chew (if you smoke save your butts and use those instead), boil some of the RM in water, strain it after it cools down and get after those mites. The nicotine in the tobacco is extremely toxic to insects, Neem oil is more of safety measure/preventative maintenance solution in my opinion. Neem oil doesn&#8217;t work so well as an eradication solution, you need something that will wipe them out fast.


LOL screw the neem oil ive been looking for an excuse to take up dipping again, then again redman is more like chewing. For now ill try the alcohol idea since I have it on hand, thanks for the advice!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey howzit braddahs? This is a great thread here, really enjoyable to read, everything from growing techniques and green harvest to MMA; true hawaii for real. Anyway, I just to moved to the Puna district on the east side of the Big Island from Upcountry Maui in December. I just got a few plants started and was wondering how hard green harvest flies here. I live in the Acres. I haven't seen too much action yet, but maybe they wait till later in the season? I don't know. If any of the braddahs in Puna can let me know I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey howzit braddahs? This is a great thread here, really enjoyable to read, everything from growing techniques and green harvest to MMA; true hawaii for real. Anyway, I just to moved to the Puna district on the east side of the Big Island from Upcountry Maui in December. I just got a few plants started and was wondering how hard green harvest flies here. I live in the Acres. I haven't seen too much action yet, but maybe they wait till later in the season? I don't know. If any of the braddahs in Puna can let me know I'd appreciate it.


 what's up braddah! punabud lives in the puna district and he talks about green harvest checking him out quite often. I'm sure when punabud chimes in, he can give you all the scoops. welcome to the forums!  no shame for post often, especially if you like talk MMA, hahahaha


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 1, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> wheres the best place to buy lights on oahu?


craigslist is the cheapest and probably the most discreet...


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's up braddah! punabud lives in the puna district and he talks about green harvest checking him out quite often. I'm sure when punabud chimes in, he can give you all the scoops. welcome to the forums!  no shame for post often, especially if you like talk MMA, hahahaha


Thanks for the welcome Dr. Greenhorn. I heard green harvest is still cruising trying for spahk out everyone's garden even without county funding. One of the MMJ doctors over here said they still get funded from the state, the feds and Coors beer, no joke. So, if anyone is a Coors drinker you might feel compelled to switching brands. I'd email them to and tell them why I'm not drinking their product anymore too, if I drank Coors, but I don't. Maybe I'll just bulai small kine and email them pretending I used to drink that piss. I never drink anymore, but when I did it was mostly Guiness.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 1, 2011)

Fuck Coors! I'm out


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 1, 2011)

That's it! I'm going back to 40's of Old English and Mickeys..............piss off Coors!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 1, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what other medicinal plants do you guys propagate for you and your family? I like using aloe and noni, and need to use more plants....


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 2, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Just out of curiosity, what other medicinal plants do you guys propagate for you and your family? I like using aloe and noni, and need to use more plants....


Ginger and turmeric are both good- but take a year or more to get the roots. We try to grow as many veggies as possible in the garden- just having fresh stuff is "medicinal" in my opinion...


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey braddahs, here's a radical video that's definitely worth checking out. I been studying the effects cannabis has on cancer and other ailments and this video goes right along with everything I've been learning. There's been some good studies going on, in other countries mostly, that have been proving that cannabis is almost unarguably the most effective medicinal plant in the world. This video is the reason I decided to start growing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7CKUmqXFVc&feature=fvst


----------



## 808toker (Jul 2, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey braddahs, here's a radical video that's definitely worth checking out. I been studying the effects cannabis has on cancer and other ailments and this video goes right along with everything I've been learning. There's been some good studies going on, in other countries mostly, that have been proving that cannabis is almost unarguably the most effective medicinal plant in the world. This video is the reason I decided to start growing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7CKUmqXFVc&feature=fvst


Why do you think they call it the tree of life? we have used it for so long we actually developed receptors in our brain that is built specificly for THC. That means we evolved around cannabis!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2011)

808toker said:


> Why do you think they call it the tree of life? we have used it for so long we actually developed receptors in our brain that is built specificly for THC. That means we evolved around cannabis!


my receptors must be huge as coconuts!........ wait, wrong receptors and wrong brain. lol


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2011)

im please to show u my DEATH WIDOW those islanders over thier swear buy it and not just them but my boy from rosemead california n he is picky im gona have to stop this strain my girls mad at me again the electricity for ac is to high n she just dont like weed at all..... its gota do with church so im gona give up my two clones does anyone want them suposably im the only guy in california with them shit they yeild realy good but my growing days r up fucken pantrie room flooded n she just got mad ass fuck...... ow well hear she is...fuck this is gona suck anyone want to buy fucken lights n ballast n my two clones of death widow?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 2, 2011)

i use a lot of aloe and love to make noni juice. fresh local fruits is the way to go! i'd like to try my hand at growing some salvia divinorum and mushrooms. and DAMN those plants look incredible thump easy...unfortunately I'm new to growing and already have my hands full....those clones deserve to go to someone more experienced


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 2, 2011)

btw, i'm sure it's been covered before but i'm too lazy to look right now: how do you guys deal with the pigs? will sprinkling lots of cayenne pepper or something work - they keep digging up my pineapples i plant up on the hill and i need to find a solution


----------



## Cru3l (Jul 2, 2011)

I harvested one of my girls... Nice trichs


----------



## grassified (Jul 2, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> btw, i'm sure it's been covered before but i'm too lazy to look right now: how do you guys deal with the pigs? will sprinkling lots of cayenne pepper or something work - they keep digging up my pineapples i plant up on the hill and i need to find a solution



dont use compost that isnt broken down, they will dig for food. Dont use blood/bone meal among other food-like items. Are u guerilla growing pineapple or something? Also cut up some sharp strait stics about an inch or more in diameter (dried ironwood is perfect for this) and push um down in the ground so the pointy end facing away from yur plants, I do this for my mountain grows and it keeps pigs from digging they dont like to get near the pointy sticks, you need enough of them though not just one or two, plus they can be a real hazard don't trip/fall around the sticks and make sure people dont stumble on it! they are quite dangerous, if made correctly of course, and even if made shittily, still dangerous.

Also, hair/pissing works. getting yur human scent all over everything works, they hate humans and will go away from areas that have human smell...


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 2, 2011)

yes guerilla growing pineapples. i was thinking of doing the stick thing, but how do you drive the stick in to the ground (i'm talking the red clay dirt we got here). do you hammer it down in first, and then sharpen it? thanks for the tips, cause i need to figure this out before i put any plants out. i once put seedlings out and came back to find the snails had devoured them....i learned from that mistake, so want to make sure i got this pig thing figured out


----------



## grassified (Jul 2, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> yes guerilla growing pineapples. i was thinking of doing the stick thing, but how do you drive the stick in to the ground (i'm talking the red clay dirt we got here). do you hammer it down in first, and then sharpen it? thanks for the tips, cause i need to figure this out before i put any plants out. i once put seedlings out and came back to find the snails had devoured them....i learned from that mistake, so want to make sure i got this pig thing figured out



yeah the dry hard pack dirt it hard to plow throughm honestly I have always put them in after a rainy day, and in an area with softer dirt (plans growing n shit).

But I suppose you could hammer it in first, then sharpen it, just get the stick at an angle you are comfortable sharpening it with.



honestly though b4 u do that try piss/hair it usually works just fine but there are some persistant pigs that aren't afraid of your piss or your hair or your dogs hair. I am sure there are other methods, try googling boar repellent or something, im sure theres other stuff. Good luck.


----------



## grassified (Jul 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Fuck Coors! I'm out




awww cmon, you guys probably haven't had the golden bullet yet, fuck that light shit its all piss for women and college kids. (then again piss is one of the best fertilizers for plants)


Gotta admit tho keystone light does it well for a night drinking with the boys, and keystone ice if your a real man



rikdabrick said:


> Hey braddahs, here's a radical video that's definitely worth checking out. I been studying the effects cannabis has on cancer and other ailments and this video goes right along with everything I've been learning. There's been some good studies going on, in other countries mostly, that have been proving that cannabis is almost unarguably the most effective medicinal plant in the world. This video is the reason I decided to start growing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7CKUmqXFVc&feature=fvst



I can't honestly say I will fully believe everything said in this video, we really need to broaden the frontier of medicinal cannabis research and use. what they said in the beginning about corporations is totally true and a major factor contributing to the fact that MJ is still illegal.

can hemp oil cure cancer? Ill sure as hell be rubbing it on my tumor if I get one, not that I believe it works, but Ill probably get high anyway.




Trichy Bastard said:


> Ginger and turmeric are both good- but take a year or more to get the roots. We try to grow as many veggies as possible in the garden- just having fresh stuff is "medicinal" in my opinion...



I don't really have a yard but do a lot of container gardening. I get some pretty good results using the halfed wine barrels they sell at home depot seasonally. Anything smaller and your limiting root space too much (unless you grow container specific plants)

So far I have had luck in hawaii with eggplants, pole beans, this lettuce variety called anuenue lettuce or something, I forgot, but grows big beautiful heads of crispy lettuce better than that store bought stuff too, great texture/taste, and grows in hawaii weather, best in winter but grows well in summer too. just watch out for that rat lung!

I finally found a decent size tomato that does well here(http://www.reneesgarden.com/seeds/seeds-hm/vegT.htm#toma) scroll down its the "super bush" container tomatoes, really good tasting, nice n sweet, yields tomatoes a good 1.5-2 inchs in girth, however doesn't really grow into a "bush" more like a 1.5-2 ft tree with tomatoes on top, they are not big yeilders but they stay firm on the vine till ripe and dont get attacked by bugs either. 

cherry tomatoes always do well in hawaii but I don't find much use for cherries in the kitchen (salads, sauces, snacking not much else)

Other things that do well in our climate *basil, dill, ginger, parsley, oregano, sage, *thyme, *rosemary theres others too. (starred THRIVE in even our native soil and nothing else)



Any1 got anything else? Im pretty novice and have been doing the slow method of trial and error the past few years with gardening.



SurfdOut said:


> Just out of curiosity, what other medicinal plants do you guys propagate for you and your family? I like using aloe and noni, and need to use more plants....


noni fruit juice is good stuff, My neighbors used to have a noni tree, would drop choke fruits all over our side of the property, I remember putting em in glass jars and letting them sit in the sun for weeks, yummy juice! LOL


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 2, 2011)

have you ever tried Kona brew's Koko Brown, made with toasted coconut? it's seasonal and i can't find it in the stores now, but it is fucking amazing


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 2, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> btw, i'm sure it's been covered before but i'm too lazy to look right now: how do you guys deal with the pigs? will sprinkling lots of cayenne pepper or something work - they keep digging up my pineapples i plant up on the hill and i need to find a solution


Get a blue card- then they'll have to leave you alone... HEHE 

Cru31- that first pic looks like a round the world trip I'd like to take- nice crystals man!


----------



## 808toker (Jul 2, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I harvested one of my girls... Nice trichs


Beautiful nugs....i wanna eat um  ....or let my bong haha nice harvest tho!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> i use a lot of aloe and love to make noni juice. fresh local fruits is the way to go! i'd like to try my hand at growing some salvia divinorum and mushrooms. and DAMN those plants look incredible thump easy...unfortunately I'm new to growing and already have my hands full....those clones deserve to go to someone more experienced


thank u for the coment i.am.what.i.am., im gona look for some green thumbs it big yeilder that a XXXL lamp they are long spears it still gots 16 days to go but im not shure the seed didnt come with instruction ill keep posting shit i wish i could do this for a living i got a nack for it.... but yes they do deserve special hands its frosting over every day its shocking me more n more.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 2, 2011)

don't forget chili peppers, squash, and okinawan potatoes especially (yum)


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2011)

> I can't honestly say I will fully believe everything said in this video, we really need to broaden the frontier of medicinal cannabis research and use. what they said in the beginning about corporations is totally true and a major factor contributing to the fact that MJ is still illegal.
> 
> can hemp oil cure cancer? Ill sure as hell be rubbing it on my tumor if I get one, not that I believe it works, but Ill probably get high anyway.


I'm glad you took the time to watch the video. This isn't just the only information like this though. I've been studying this for awhile and it's really amazing how powerful this plant is against disease, especially when taken in oil form, though others forms of ingestion are beneficial too for others symptoms, i.e. smoking. Here's another video, that's radical too, among many other videos and reports. This one is only 15 minutes long.

This information isn't hidden or anything, it's just unknown by the vast majority of the population. I wonder why? Maybe big pharma, Monsonto, DuPont, the cotton, wood and paper industries? I think it's all of the above. 

Anyway, I hope you get a chance to check this one out also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it2qG9sCUpY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2011)

Also, I saw awhile back that some guys were wondering who they could get seeds from without signing. I got mine from Herbies Headshop pick and mix and didn't have to sign for them. They also had them in the mail in one or two days. It took a total of 12 days to get them, I think. They were also cheaper than The Attitude by $20 and I thought they sent it pretty darn discreet. You got to select the "Discreet Shipping" option fyi. And I got 5 free Big Bud seeds for my order.


----------



## tardis (Jul 3, 2011)

What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


Havent heard of it, but brah, I like see some! Don't forget pictures


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


SHIT i dont know shit but im in serch of big yeilding plants n super fucken super stonie shit man if its true do u mind if i take my vaction over thier n look u up for some seeds... the dudes borther in law told me the same shit he also started his sentence with Brah..... wow crazzie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


from what I heard from all the old timers elephant was the killas! you gotta ask the old skool guys and gals on that one. punabud, aunty lehua to name a few.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


where he get the clones from?


----------



## grassified (Jul 3, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey braddahs, here's a radical video that's definitely worth checking out. I been studying the effects cannabis has on cancer and other ailments and this video goes right along with everything I've been learning. There's been some good studies going on, in other countries mostly, that have been proving that cannabis is almost unarguably the most effective medicinal plant in the world. This video is the reason I decided to start growing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7CKUmqXFVc&feature=fvst


right now we don't know much about MJ's medicinal and industrial use thanks to those cases in the 1930's making MJ illegal. I bet if hemp were never made illegal, history would be wayyy different. Hemp's industrial use would have radically changed the way our society has evolved, from the use of its fibers, to the use of its seeds for fuel, I read somewhere about how hemp seeds can be used to make even better fuel than gasoline, at the same price or less, imagine that, a US economy not dependent of foreign energy. Imagine how much of this stuff we would have figured out by now if it weren't made illegal back then. 

look at what the old guy said in the video, that the government (with the help of corporations of course) has created the biggest genocide in history from keeping cannabis from us all this time, and its probably true, we would have cured cancer by now if we had 80 years of research into MMJ. I am pretty positive of marijuana's cancer killing effects, it is probably the result of a mix of cannabinoids, imagine if we could get just the right mixture of cannabinoids for curing cancer, cancer wouldn't even be a problem anymore. If MJ shows promising effects for curing cancer now, when we really learn to ssynthesize and seperate all the different cannabinoids, we will be making super drugs.




rikdabrick said:


> Also, I saw awhile back that some guys were wondering who they could get seeds from without signing. I got mine from Herbies Headshop pick and mix and didn't have to sign for them. They also had them in the mail in one or two days. It took a total of 12 days to get them, I think. They were also cheaper than The Attitude by $20 and I thought they sent it pretty darn discreet. You got to select the "Discreet Shipping" option fyi. And I got 5 free Big Bud seeds for my order.


yeah herbies is legit, but I think the freebies are lame. I like gypsy nirvanas freebies, they dont give you just one like attitude, but as 10 pack of cool genetics like skunkman. BTW seed boutique doesnt req. signing, I have had 3 orders from them successful so far.


----------



## grassified (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


if you have a true elephant bud clone then hoooly shit, but dont get too excited because I haven't heard of that strain still being available, its would be amazing if someone has kept a clone line all this time w/o it getting out to the public, wait that to sounds too good to be true....



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> where he get the clones from?


thats what I wanna know


----------



## tardis (Jul 3, 2011)

grassified said:


> if you have a true elephant bud clone then hoooly shit, but dont get too excited because I haven't heard of that strain still being available, its would be amazing if someone has kept a clone line all this time w/o it getting out to the public, wait that to sounds too good to be true....
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I wanna know


I ran into someone I went to early school with. Turns out he spent the last decade or two learning to grow weed. he gave me one and he gave me seeds he bred out in Kekaha. its been outside 12 days now. I think it may be a male but not sure. But yeah it is supposed to be the real thing. The guy said he was growing it before BC got it. But he also told me I could never share them with anyone, and being I don't live in that world, I sure as heck can do nothing but grow it for my own use. Like I said, when I asked if it was strong he said "Bra you goin see smurfs" then he said "Ten years ago this guy wanted to kick my ass cause he thought I laced it". Childhood friend who had collection of genetics and was soo kind to share them with me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> I ran into someone I went to early school with. Turns out he spent the last decade or two learning to grow weed. he gave me one and he gave me seeds he bred out in Kekaha. its been outside 12 days now. I think it may be a male but not sure. But yeah it is supposed to be the real thing. The guy said he was growing it before BC got it. But he also told me I could never share them with anyone, and being I don't live in that world, I sure as heck can do nothing but grow it for my own use. Like I said, when I asked if it was strong he said "Bra you goin see smurfs" then he said "Ten years ago this guy wanted to kick my ass cause he thought I laced it". Childhood friend who had collection of genetics and was soo kind to share them with me.


 what else "genetics" does he have in his collection?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 3, 2011)

The guy wouldn't have given you a male clone huh? A quick google on elephant says big yeilding sativa, super dark leaves, fourescent pink hairs on the good phenos....lets see a pic?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


I just saw the trailer for the new Smurf movie coming out... Maybe he was just asking if you were gonna see it...


----------



## tardis (Jul 3, 2011)

No more pics sorry. I am currently paranoid that my previous outbursts angered some people. Thus i'm back on medication so I don't have online tourettes. Besides I think the elephant bud was from seed. It could be male and if it is I'm gonna save some pollen.


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 4, 2011)

tardis said:


> What do you guys know about a Hawaii strain called Elephant, or Elephant Bud? its supposed to have started in hawaii like 20 years ago and be super super potent. As the guy who gave me the clones said "Brah, you goin see smurfs."


You lucky S.O.B. My dad said it was some killa shit! He said the leaves were super huge, way bigger than your hands. And he was smokin back in the 80's so it could be the same one!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2011)

ya, elephant bud was going around in the 70's and 80's. at first I was like, "elephant bud? wtf?" lol ... but as time went by and toking and talking with old stoners the age of my parents and older (I be 37), they all mentioned this elephant bud and I never even had to mention it.


----------



## herbsDaword (Jul 4, 2011)

Aloha Gang,
Question for the outdoor grow.
So I mixed a batch of SuperSoil and wanted to know your thoughts on two things.
1. How does using the black volcanic cinders instead of large N chunky PERLITE effect the mix?
2. Does 2 TBL spoons of Humic Acid sound enough?; How about 1/2 Cup sound?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 4, 2011)

> right now we don't know much about MJ's medicinal and industrial use thanks to those cases in the 1930's making MJ illegal. I bet if hemp were never made illegal, history would be wayyy different. Hemp's industrial use would have radically changed the way our society has evolved, from the use of its fibers, to the use of its seeds for fuel, I read somewhere about how hemp seeds can be used to make even better fuel than gasoline, at the same price or less, imagine that, a US economy not dependent of foreign energy. Imagine how much of this stuff we would have figured out by now if it weren't made illegal back then.
> 
> look at what the old guy said in the video, that the government (with the help of corporations of course) has created the biggest genocide in history from keeping cannabis from us all this time, and its probably true, we would have cured cancer by now if we had 80 years of research into MMJ. I am pretty positive of marijuana's cancer killing effects, it is probably the result of a mix of cannabinoids, imagine if we could get just the right mixture of cannabinoids for curing cancer, cancer wouldn't even be a problem anymore. If MJ shows promising effects for curing cancer now, when we really learn to ssynthesize and seperate all the different cannabinoids, we will be making super drugs.





> yeah herbies is legit, but I think the freebies are lame. I like gypsy nirvanas freebies, they dont give you just one like attitude, but as 10 pack of cool genetics like skunkman. BTW seed boutique doesnt req. signing, I have had 3 orders from them successful so far.


You're right Grassified, the world would definitely be different if MJ was not made to be illegal. MJ is incredibly industrious. Thanks for the info on Gypsy Nirvana also.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2011)

this is to funny i guess my hawii days are limited to the fucken bomb ass food hear in la.... man the food is fucken bomb.... real hawii food so they say i dont know man but its fucken BOMB thats my hawii experiance but hey.... i guess i aint taken that vacation if i do its gona be for the food... because elephant but is supost to be from canida? n i might make that venture..... but the death widow still looking amazing ever fucken morning i wake up dont even wipe the burgers from my eyes yet wen im stubling in the pantrie room to see what is goning on... ass soon as i see the change over night i wipe my eyesclean.... then piss n make coffie shits got me looking in their its like a strip club to me...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 5, 2011)

can anyone of you guys recomend hawii dishes like a cook book a real one not a fucken 2 hand version of taco bell i mean food like the one hear in L.A. that s some of the best fucken food i have ever eaten i mean some flavors i have nevor fucken witnessed n i aint shi with cultures i eat it all but that shit was so fucken packed i mean that place is like rosco's hear in L.A. just fucken packed up to the fucken gills.... show me if you guys can p.m. me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2011)

thump easy said:


> can anyone of you guys recomend hawii dishes like a cook book a real one not a fucken 2 hand version of taco bell i mean food like the one hear in L.A. that s some of the best fucken food i have ever eaten i mean some flavors i have nevor fucken witnessed n i aint shi with cultures i eat it all but that shit was so fucken packed i mean that place is like rosco's hear in L.A. just fucken packed up to the fucken gills.... show me if you guys can p.m. me


 I like this cookbook. lot's of good recipes inside. if you google hawaiian cookbooks, you can find it.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 6, 2011)

herbsDaword said:


> Aloha Gang,
> Question for the outdoor grow.
> So I mixed a batch of SuperSoil and wanted to know your thoughts on two things.
> 1. How does using the black volcanic cinders instead of large N chunky PERLITE effect the mix?
> 2. Does 2 TBL spoons of Humic Acid sound enough?; How about 1/2 Cup sound?


Cinders make the soil more acidic. As far as the Humic Acid I dont see a problem unless its 100% pure Humic Acid then it might be to much.


----------



## herbsDaword (Jul 6, 2011)

Waiakeauka~Thanks for the Reply,
Just picked up the latest issue of SKUNK and they got a nice article on "Organic Soil Mix Version 2.1"
Any comments/experience on the two differnt Soil mixes?

Where to go for Soft Rock Phosphate(powdered),
GYPSUM(powdered),
powdered Dolomite Lime, Prilled Fast-Acting Dolomite Lime
"Crushed Oyster Shells", 
Zeolite?

What is a good K ammendment?


----------



## 808toker (Jul 6, 2011)

View attachment 1678287 Lavender is *AMAZING*. I love this strain. #1 to me me.


----------



## Baked 808 (Jul 6, 2011)

808toker thats the crrip! i gotta grow that one day


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank u Dr. GreenHorn.... thank u for the book im ordering it this week cant wait to bust out the sheff arsinol....... i dont know how to like a post under post how do u do that..? 

im please to tell u the islander who gave these seeds wasnt bullshiting it has filled in it still got about ten days n its frostie death star crossed with white widow im pleased i will keep the name the same for the sake of the man who crossed it... very pritty


----------



## tardis (Jul 6, 2011)

Question, what strain has anyone here grown that did NOT like our Hawaii climate? and why? Mold? insects?

For me I had 2 White Russians and other strains. The White Russian got devoured by spidermites and got mold, the ones next to it didn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

tardis said:


> Question, what strain has anyone here grown that did NOT like our Hawaii climate? and why? Mold? insects?
> 
> For me I had 2 White Russians and other strains. The White Russian got devoured by spidermites and got mold, the ones next to it didn't.


For me it's been AK-48 and Blackberry from Nirvana, the AK-48 would develop some bud rott late into flowering, and the Blackberry attracted a lot of aphids while the plants next to it were squeeky clean


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2011)

thump easy said:


> Thank u Dr. GreenHorn.... thank u for the book im ordering it this week cant wait to bust out the sheff arsinol....... i dont know how to like a post under post how do u do that..?
> 
> im please to tell u the islander who gave these seeds wasnt bullshiting it has filled in it still got about ten days n its frostie death star crossed with white widow im pleased i will keep the name the same for the sake of the man who crossed it... very pritty


sounds like some good stuff! how's about a smoke report when it's done and ready.

....to "like" a post, you have to hover your cursor in that blank area right above "reply with quote" and the like option will pop-up. then you just gotta click on it.


----------



## 808toker (Jul 7, 2011)

tardis said:


> Question, what strain has anyone here grown that did NOT like our Hawaii climate? and why? Mold? insects?
> 
> For me I had 2 White Russians and other strains. The White Russian got devoured by spidermites and got mold, the ones next to it didn't.


lavender and durban poison both did not like the outdoors when i grew them  lavender molds real quick and the durban got killed by spider mites as well :'( so sad to lose a baby to them damn bugs. haha


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 7, 2011)

herbsDaword said:


> Waiakeauka~Thanks for the Reply,
> Just picked up the latest issue of SKUNK and they got a nice article on "Organic Soil Mix Version 2.1"
> Any comments/experience on the two differnt Soil mixes?
> 
> ...


In Hilo there is a Agricultural Coop that has a warehouse that is open to the public called Farm Supply Coop. They carry a lot of organic fertilizers and also has both liquid and powdered Humic Acid, Azomite, Soil Revitalizer, Dolomite Ag 10 and 65, Hydrated Lime, and almost everything else that you would need.

Also, could you please post the Soil Recipe that was in the Skunk Magazine? I tried to find it online but didnt have any luck.


----------



## herbsDaword (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Waiakeauka
MASTER SOIL MIX RECIPE
~Base Soil Mix(U.S. Dry Volume)
2 Gal Quality Organic Soil Mix
2 Gal Coir
2 Gal Perlite 
2 Gal Castings

Dry Ammendments
1 1/2 C All-Purpose or Bloom (Organicare Pure/Happy Frog 5-5-5)
1/2 C Greensand
3/4 C Ground Oyter Shells
2 Cup Crushed Oyster Shells
1/2 C Powdered Dolomite Lime
1 1/4 C Prilled Fast-Acting Dolomite Lime
1/4 C Blood Meal
1/4 C Feather Meal
1 C Unsteamed Bone Meal
1/2 C Soft Rock Phosphate
1/2 C Gypsum
1/2 C Kelp Meal

1/2 C Zeolite
1/2 C Azomite
1/2 C Humate
1/2 C Alfalfa Meal
1 C Rock Phosphate
1 C Organic Rice

...For the Hawaii Outdoor Growers.. Go gettem' Boyz

btw-freshman here but if I understood the article this is mixed for R/O water and ammendments choosen based on the rate at which they breakdown or release nutrients.
This is a Water Only Organic Soil mix~Rev says let cook for 10-14 days


----------



## herbsDaword (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats sucks to hear about Lavender, That was on the list.... How about anything from Mr.Nice growing outdoors here @ 21 N. ?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2011)

i d love to give u my report i have a journal theries n hypothosis i have been experimenting since 2007 the collas r fucken fat my journal n experiment have lead me to great results i cant post for some reason it wont let me but thats okay ill keep trien i cheack the tries yesterday night i was baked i had to walk in the pantrie n check it for my self you know it didnt come with instructions so i looped it n checked the tries are thirty percent amber I KNOW its not a cush but the milky white stage is about up n i need to flush i was gona cut on the seventeenth but it looks like i better hurry up n flush for five days n cut i will post your strain up the funny part is thier is not one read hear in the bud? crazzy my first tym on this ishue we over hear hardly grow these plants mostly kushes but i will keep trien finished medicine n freshly cut medicine i will post.... I GOTA WARN YOU GUYS..... cough cough* WARNING MAY CAUSE LOSS OF EYE SIGHT CRYSTAL FORMATION IS DANGEROUS WEN PUT IN THE LIGHT MAY CAUSE U BLINDNESS WEEKNESS N WATERING OF THE MOUTH PLEASE TRY TO AVOID DIRECT SUNLIGHT N NEVOR LOOK INTO IT WHILE DRIVING..... *im sorry about that hahaha its a joke..... smile its is very pritty product i was scared to grow it because no one ever seen or herd of it I m glad i did...


----------



## tardis (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought I would put in my 2 cents on how I deal with Mold. Living on this island with normally high humidity i've found that when I grow my medical plants leaving a top cola = Mold.

What I do is veg indoors. I grow it in veg until its around 16" tall. Then I top them. I then let it go another week so that its not stressed in the beginning of Flowering. Also in Veg I have them under 24/7 light. This causes them to get wider, and makes the arms very tall. Then when I see about 10-16 arms standing up I then put it outside to flower. 

Outside it will stretch like crazy because it had no dark period. Then the plant is covered wiht approx 12 tops which are smaller but more of them. This spreads out what was going to be one big cola among the many tops. 

I've found many advantages to doing it this way. First off If there IS mold it will be in one of the many arms, so I can remove that and still have tops available. Also it allows for easier storage in a jar than just one big cola with a few side popcorn buds. It also allows me to seed here and there and still have unpollenated tops. Also if disease hits a stem I can remove that area. 

This is how i'm going to grow all future strains. Originally I was anti-topping stress to plants, but after main colas with mold, I am a topper from now on. Plus it just looks beautiful.

My advice if you are dealing with mold in your buds.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 7, 2011)

herbsDaword said:


> @ Waiakeauka
> MASTER SOIL MIX RECIPE
> ~Base Soil Mix(U.S. Dry Volume)
> 2 Gal Quality Organic Soil Mix
> ...


this soil recipe is almost exactly the one I got from Subcool via HT. Like I said, time and time and time again I'd have to give the soil a jolt of outside nutes to keep plant growing properly, at a respectable rate of growth. I'm a organic dirt farmer. I know through years of growing, I cannot out produce "Joe Shmoe" over there who's using 'salts' to grow with. I also know that as a 'dirt farmer', that my products is going to market weeks after Joe Shmoe over there who grew his crop hydroponically at the same time as my soil grow. I'm a true organic grower, meaning I use the sun mostly. Even though I know an 8 X 8 room setup under either 4 600 watts HPS or even two thousand watt HPS lights are gonna visually kick the shit outta my outdoor grow of an equal space. But I grow organically for one reason and one reason only. I love the mellow taste of all the surroundings that grew with my cannabis plant. I love the fact that once I cut my plant down I'm smoking a med quality herb within days. I NEVER FLUSH MY PLANTS!!!! I'd like to see you 'Miracle Gro Dogs', pull that off with your magical blue salts.

Oh, an about Elephant. I seriously doubt that it's around anymore,but I'm an optimist too. But like I said before. I believe that the real Elephant genetics died out before 1980-. It's hayday in Hawaii was the early 70's. Then more than like met it's death somewhere around 1974 to 1976-77. At this time 'Operation Greenharvest' was just starting up. So surely these huge beautiful sativas were the first to be seen from the skies. Truly Elephant & Golden Voice were the first two hybrids strains to the Hawaiian Shores. 'Golden Voice' & 'Ligtning Bolt', were the two strains that bank rolled Porter & Gerry Lopez. Which profits eventually were used to create Lightning Bolt Surfboards. I always thought it was a cool idea when Gerry & Porter decided to call their surf company 'Ligtning Bolt', after their bread winner! But both of these quickly faded with the advancement of Op.Greenharvest. Which perfect makes sense when you think about it. Cops are fucking lazy by nature,, so they'd only be looking out for tall beautiful swaying sativas. Besides, Indicas hadn't made it to the Hawaiian party at this point in time yet....or at the very least they were of just novelty status.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2011)

Koolau Farmers has worm casting/compost for 14.99 a bag..... just thought i'd share this, it's usually around 29.99 a bag

http://www.koolaufarmers.com/weekly-specials


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 9, 2011)

cool definitely gonna take advantage of the worm castings deal  question: i'm gonna be transplanting my keiki in maybe a week but i'm not wanting to spend lots of $$$ on soil. any good cheap brands that I can buy to start with, at say Walmart or somewhere? anyone use the Niu brand?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> cool definitely gonna take advantage of the worm castings deal  question: i'm gonna be transplanting my keiki in maybe a week but i'm not wanting to spend lots of $$$ on soil. any good cheap brands that I can buy to start with, at say Walmart or somewhere? anyone use the Niu brand?


I've had good luck with Kellogg&#8217;s patio plus, it has a lot of good organic amendments built into it....if you use it be sure to mix in some extra perlite.


----------



## LQs (Jul 9, 2011)

I have used Niu, and it worked great. However, I mixed it with Light Warrior as it is really wet and needs some perlite and peat-moss mixed in . I have also used Black Gold organic, mixed with N'Rich, some extra worm castings and bone meal. All found at Wally world for relatively cheap.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 9, 2011)

k thanks...i'm gonna go with either blacks gold, niu or hyponex...whichever's cheapest lol and def add some perlite and castings to it, maybe a little lime


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 10, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> k thanks...i'm gonna go with either blacks gold, niu or hyponex...whichever's cheapest lol and def add some perlite and castings to it, maybe a little lime


Brah, what are you, a "broke dick grower"? Whoever taught you how to grow forgot to tell you that cutting corners in a cannabis grow will show in the end product. But if you on a real tight budget, I suggest the "Black Gold" soil,..and good luck!


----------



## tardis (Jul 10, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Brah, what are you, a "broke dick grower"? Whoever taught you how to grow forgot to tell you that cutting corners in a cannabis grow will show in the end product. But if you on a real tight budget, I suggest the "Black Gold" soil,..and good luck!


Couldn't agree more! High quality grow = high quality pakalolo.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 10, 2011)

+2. There are plenty of resources for good soil if you are on Oahu. There are a few locations that sell Roots or FFOF if you are so inclined. Well worth the couple extra $$ to ensure a quality grow.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jul 10, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Brah, what are you, a "broke dick grower"? Whoever taught you how to grow forgot to tell you that cutting corners in a cannabis grow will show in the end product. But if you on a real tight budget, I suggest the "Black Gold" soil,..and good luck!


no doubt ...plus the time and gas involved and give ur dough to walmart? and still not a sure bet...meanwhile..for 30 bucks u can get 3 cubes from a local dedicated vendor ( green hands of aloha ) and put ur mind at ease.


----------



## noo1knos (Jul 10, 2011)

30 bucks for 3 cubes!?What brand is that or is that if you mix your own over there?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 10, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Brah, what are you, a "broke dick grower"? Whoever taught you how to grow forgot to tell you that cutting corners in a cannabis grow will show in the end product. But if you on a real tight budget, I suggest the "Black Gold" soil,..and good luck!


Yeah- and to further complicate things you can just as easily spend 400 bucks on snake oil additives too- less is more, but only to a point. I'm almost afraid to ask- but what exactly does "broke dick grower" mean- and What's a nubian? LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask- but what exactly does "broke dick grower" mean- and What's a nubian? LOL


 "broke dick" means no more money, broke.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jul 10, 2011)

noo1knos said:


> 30 bucks for 3 cubes!?What brand is that or is that if you mix your own over there?


http://greenhandsofaloha.com/product_info.php?show_facebook=1&cPath=7&products_id=960


----------



## Cru3l (Jul 11, 2011)

Good call Pepper


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 11, 2011)

Ohana!





hawaii bag seed...!





















sour kush...


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 11, 2011)

how do i post images that will pop up in another window?


----------



## Cru3l (Jul 11, 2011)

Do an attachment to the post.


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> Ohana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Beautiful Plants!!! I've been stressin thinking my plants got too big but they ain't nothing next to yours! Great job!!! Beautifully grown!!! One day I hope to be as talented as you. Currently the secret of my success is using the best genetics, but you are doing it with bagseed!! Props, those are making my mouth water!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 11, 2011)

Waters - DAMN beautiful girls!! Damn, think I caught a contact high just looking at those buds. Hope you post harvest pics.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 11, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> http://greenhandsofaloha.com/product_info.php?show_facebook=1&cPath=7&products_id=960


GHOA is a good choice for soil additives as well i.e. perlite, lime, etc. You can also get FFOF in Waialua (only place on island for FF that I'm aware of).


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Guys...The Harvest! forgot to take a pic of the final harvest, but it weighed in dry at about 78 grams!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 12, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> The Harvest! forgot to take a pic of the final harvest, but it weighed in dry at about 78 grams!


Nice man- mouth watering to be exact... You a D.J. by any chance?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> GHOA is a good choice for soil additives as well i.e. perlite, lime, etc. You can also get FFOF in Waialua (only place on island for FF that I'm aware of).


GHOA is probably the worst shop on Oahu, many other stores carry FF.


----------



## noo1knos (Jul 12, 2011)

is that the bagseed or the sour kush?


----------



## kalama (Jul 13, 2011)

Whats up everyone, havent been here in awhile. Suprisingly for living in Hawaii I do more indoor grows than out, anyway its been dumping rain a lot lately and my girls are getting drenched. Im worried about bud rot, so I was wondering on how to prevent this. Maybe build a mini greenhouse? What about you guys who just let your plants do its thing without some sort of cover, how do you prevent mold?


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 13, 2011)

sour kush nugs. the bagseed is in the jar on the right...just pulled the bagseed plant today and she is looking good.

here is only the bottom half of the bagseed plant


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 13, 2011)

kalama said:


> Whats up everyone, havent been here in awhile. Suprisingly for living in Hawaii I do more indoor grows than out, anyway its been dumping rain a lot lately and my girls are getting drenched. Im worried about bud rot, so I was wondering on how to prevent this. Maybe build a mini greenhouse? What about you guys who just let your plants do its thing without some sort of cover, how do you prevent mold?


One thing I recently learned is that rain picks up low levels of natural h2o2 in it and that's part of the reason it freshens the air... Perhaps that keeps the mold down if from natural rain. I don't see why you couldn't also foliar spray a dilute solution of peroxide on the leaves... But I have never tried this personally...

Watersrunning- that first pic looks silvery like sage- white afghan perhaps?- a pretty color for sure...


----------



## 808toker (Jul 13, 2011)

kalama said:


> Whats up everyone, havent been here in awhile. Suprisingly for living in Hawaii I do more indoor grows than out, anyway its been dumping rain a lot lately and my girls are getting drenched. Im worried about bud rot, so I was wondering on how to prevent this. Maybe build a mini greenhouse? What about you guys who just let your plants do its thing without some sort of cover, how do you prevent mold?


 I use clear roofing from home depot. It lets all the light through but no rain  plus im pretty sure it gives some cover if the pigs were ever to fly by . Only for flower tho. vegging plants looooove rain


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, the Dr. used to use that back on Kauai and he said worked bueno...


----------



## noo1knos (Jul 13, 2011)

I grow guerilla style and i was wondering if u guys think putting up that clear roof up mauka would draw heat.right now im losing alot to bud rot, but id rather lose alot to bud rot then get my whole crop takin by green harvest.whats your guys thoughts?Mahalos


----------



## kalama (Jul 13, 2011)

808toker said:


> I use clear roofing from home depot. It lets all the light through but no rain  plus im pretty sure it gives some cover if the pigs were ever to fly by . Only for flower tho. vegging plants looooove rain


Thanks man, ill go look for some. Yeah my plants are all past vegging and starting to bud, one of my plants that I started earlier in the season was just harvested. But when I started picking off the bud I noticed mold everywhere. So I wanted to prevent that this time around haha.


----------



## tardis (Jul 13, 2011)

kalama said:


> Thanks man, ill go look for some. Yeah my plants are all past vegging and starting to bud, one of my plants that I started earlier in the season was just harvested. But when I started picking off the bud I noticed mold everywhere. So I wanted to prevent that this time around haha.



Its raining on my girls right now too. I do expect to get some budrot but luckily this years 13.2h day of light made my plants bigger than expected. I plan to lose a good portion to budrot and insects (Had to cut a few arms that have those moth worms in em).

But in the end i'll have usable high quality medicine, possibly still enough to make bud bubble bags condensed cannabis. I hope I have enough for butter as the high from Jillybean seems to fit what makes a comfortable cookie.

I've been manually going out after the rain and shaking the branches of my plants to get water off, but its getting harder as buds are heavy and I don't want to breat the stem. 

I'm just crossing my fingers that the plants will survive. But I don' thave a doubt that i'll get enough out of it to ensure I have an adequate supply and thats all I need. 


Edit: I know not everybody can and i'm not hating on anyone, i'm just saying this is my situation. I realized that when bad things happen to my plants, because I don't sell and its all mine until it goes bad (working on making it last longer using fridge here in our humid environment in Hawaii). I love the fact that rain and budrot and butterflys planting stuff into buds, i don't worry about money cause its all for me, no selling. When you don't look at it as money bad kind stuff doesn't phase you cause you just use it yourself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, the Dr. used to use that back on Kauai and he said worked bueno...


hahaha. yup, it was a winner for the price


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi and aloha to all of you, I have read through several pages to get a feel for the thread and I def like what I see!!! I have lived in Hawaii for a few months now and I love it here, this is my first time growing on my own and I have my blue card  Thanks SurdOut for inviting me over here to check it out!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome KonaGirl420~
Looking forward to your contributions to this thread-


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> edit: I know not everybody can and i'm not hating on anyone, i'm just saying this is my situation. I realized that when bad things happen to my plants, because i don't sell and its all mine until it goes bad (working on making it last longer using fridge here in our humid environment in hawaii). I love the fact that rain and budrot and butterflys planting stuff into buds, i don't worry about money cause its all for me, no selling. When you don't look at it as money bad kind stuff doesn't phase you cause you just use it yourself.


huh?
View attachment 1689969


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 14, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and aloha to all of you, I have read through several pages to get a feel for the thread and I def like what I see!!! I have lived in Hawaii for a few months now and I love it here, this is my first time growing on my own and I have my blue card  Thanks SurdOut for inviting me over here to check it out!!


Welcome Konagirl- I've found the people in this thread are generally way cooler than some of the trolls on the rest of the site... Look forward to getting to know ya...

Tardis- I've found a great way to keep stuff really fresh (like the day I finished curing) is to freeze it in mason jars. I also use a foodsaver to suck the excess oxygen out and that really helps too. I have a couple jars- some I open less frequently so the product stays fresher, I transfer say a weeks worth into another jar that I don't bother vacuum packing and everything stays awesome. I have some from over a year ago (been rationing it cuz it's so bomb) that really hasn't degraded whatsoever... I don't know if anyone else does this, but I am very happy with the results...
If you wanna go a little less labor intensive- you can toss your baggie in the fridge like you said, but it will dry eventually- if so, I add a small piece of lettuce just for a day and it keeps things nice and moist... Just a small piece of lettuce or else it will get too wet though...


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sup KonaGirl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

hey konagirl.  good to see you here. ... right on surfdout. way to look out for the 808'ers.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Tardis- You can really use the wind and sun to combat bud rot, I live on a rainy windward side but never get rot even on my d. dicks by rotating them a little every day and don't really even get any bugs due to constant monitoring and physical removal, I've never had PM either. Your evnviroment is different though, but in my experience the key to growing exceptional cannabis is simply to spend a lot of time with your plants. Grow on brother, let me know how your Alphakronik genes turn out.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Welcome KonaGirl420~
> Looking forward to your contributions to this thread-


Thanks for welcoming me  Hahaha I am learning, always learning, but I am so happy to be where I am legal to grow my meds finally!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

So what's going on DelSlow? Gonna have some pictures up here in just a minute


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard and Dr. Greenhorn there have been many post I have liked of yours hahahaha!!! So its very nice to "meet you"


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 14, 2011)

See... Here's my problem, I'm flying out to Kuai'i next week and what I'm finding out, is that if I want to blaze for the week that I'm there, I'm going to have to fed-ex a quarter to myself. What I hear is that nobody sells to tourists because its way to hard for locals to get in the first place, is that true? It makes sense, I don't sell any of my shit so I'm not really in any position to bitch, but thats a bummer for locals.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 14, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> See... Here's my problem, I'm flying out to Kuai'i next week and what I'm finding out, is that if I want to blaze for the week that I'm there, I'm going to have to fed-ex a quarter to myself. What I hear is that nobody sells to tourists because its way to hard for locals to get in the first place, is that true? It makes sense, I don't sell any of my shit so I'm not really in any position to bitch, but thats a bummer for locals.


For sure man- I was just out there last month in the same predicament- the few friends I have left out there don't toke anymore. Wish we could have a network for when we all travel interisland... Of course it runs some risks, but it sure beats the hell outta getting into some TSA issues... 
BTW- There is some good mexican food in Kapaa called Monicos: http://www.mexicanrestaurantkapaa.com/#cid=glbc 
Killer mexican food, margaritas and nice people too... We all know how hard that is to come by out here...

konagirl- you're too kind...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Go to the north shore of Kauai, be cool and respectful and you'll find plenty.....


----------



## tardis (Jul 14, 2011)

When I was in brenneckes walking out of there at noon one day there was a group of like 10 local kids who when we walked by said "Want the crip? Weed?"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and aloha to all of you, I have read through several pages to get a feel for the thread and I def like what I see!!! I have lived in Hawaii for a few months now and I love it here, this is my first time growing on my own and I have my blue card  Thanks SurdOut for inviting me over here to check it out!!



Aloha Konagirl,

Thanks again for all the likes!.....dont hesitate to ask any questions, there are a lot of knowledgeable folks here, and they're willing to give solid advice. 
Shoots,
Cooter


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> For sure man- I was just out there last month in the same predicament- the few friends I have left out there don't toke anymore. Wish we could have a network for when we all travel interisland... Of course it runs some risks, but it sure beats the hell outta getting into some TSA issues...
> BTW- There is some good mexican food in Kapaa called Monicos: http://www.mexicanrestaurantkapaa.com/#cid=glbc
> Killer mexican food, margaritas and nice people too... We all know how hard that is to come by out here...
> 
> konagirl- you're too kind...


monico's is the bomb!! I would eat there at least once a week when I lived in kaua'i


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> monico's is the bomb!! I would eat there at least once a week when I lived in kaua'i


They should open up one here!.....Shitty Mexican food at best exists on Oahu, if you want to paint a cave with your ass....just eat a Cholo's on the N.S.....but fist stop by Costco and load up on the toilet paper and handy wipes!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They should open up one here!.....Shitty Mexican food at best exists on Oahu, if you want to paint a cave with your ass....just eat a Cholo's on the N.S.....but fist stop by Costco and load up on the toilet paper and handy wipes!


LOL!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They should open up one here!.....Shitty Mexican food at best exists on Oahu, if you want to paint a cave with your ass....just eat a Cholo's on the N.S.....but fist stop by Costco and load up on the toilet paper and handy wipes!


You are absolutely right... The mexican food on Oahu is shitty.. 
I grew up eating Mexican food all the time back in Cali... 


Monicos is the best Mex food on the islands hands-down!!! 
When I work on Kauai I make sure to always hit up Monicos and Ohana Diner.... Some of my favorite food on the islands......
@Dr. Greenhorn- Any other suggestions for Kauai grindz?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> You are absolutely right... The mexican food on Oahu is shitty..
> I grew up eating Mexican food all the time back in Cali...
> 
> 
> ...


 if you like korean food, kim chee #9 in kukui grove mall is pretty good and there is another mexican place I like called la bamba's also in the mall. and of course, ohana diner


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Boys- No forget to try El Mariachi in Kaneohe(makai side of Kahuhipa and Kam) they beat cholos hands down....but that's just me....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Heads up boys, yellow chopper flying right now counting med patients plants, checked me and my neighbor......be safe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Heads up boys, yellow chopper flying right now counting med patients plants, checked me and my neighbor......be safe


Those fuckers! i wish nothing more than disease and plague!......Did any of them swoop down?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

oh yeah, I pulled down my boardshorts and took a big piss in my yard for them to see......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> oh yeah, I pulled down my boardshorts and took a big piss in my yard for them to see......


Was it this bird? I had some business to take care of near Sand Island so i swung by the airport to take a lookski, I saw this fuck head and what appeared to be an Blue HPD bird flying tandem with the Fed bird


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are my babies  I am still waiting for my 600 watt light to come by boat hahaha long story lol!! and just have not set my tent or anythign else up yet..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Here are my babies  I am still waiting for my 600 watt light to come by boat hahaha long story lol!! and just have not set my tent or anythign else up yet..
> View attachment 1690754View attachment 1690752View attachment 1690751View attachment 1690750View attachment 1690749View attachment 1690746View attachment 1690744View attachment 1690743View attachment 1690742View attachment 1690741View attachment 1690740View attachment 1690739View attachment 1690738View attachment 1690753


Who's that lurking around in the background in pic 5? nice skibbies...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Here are my babies  I am still waiting for my 600 watt light to come by boat hahaha long story lol!! and just have not set my tent or anythign else up yet..
> View attachment 1690754View attachment 1690752View attachment 1690751View attachment 1690750View attachment 1690749View attachment 1690746View attachment 1690744View attachment 1690743View attachment 1690742View attachment 1690741View attachment 1690740View attachment 1690739View attachment 1690738View attachment 1690753


Nice plants too!....sorry i got a little geek out for a second.......it's a guy thing


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> When I was in brenneckes walking out of there at noon one day there was a group of like 10 local kids who when we walked by said "Want the crip? Weed?"


Yeah, I'm a bit leery sometimes of that. My rommmate did one of those deals in Hana back 15 years ago and got some real expensive moss- lol... I've been apprehensive ever since...

Nice pics konagirl, that sunset pic is gallery-worthy... I'm gonna say it, cuz everyone else is thinkin' it- but you're definitely a catch for some guy out there... My gf started playing ps3 with me, and that moved her to marriage material status- lol...

Edit: ROFL pic 5... nice "shirt"... Is that cooter in the background? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone had issues with Green Harvest snatching your medical plants off of your property? In order to keep up on my medication I need to grow a few extra plants due to the shit happens scenarios, I have a hard time believing that the government will waste their resources on my few extra plants&#8230;.but I would put it past them&#8230;.any thoughts?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Coot- I'm good friends with one of the upper guys in green harvest(let him hunt on my land) about a year ago they landed in my yard while i was surfing, and pulled 4 3ft tall plants and 4 seedlings(they would have had to land to find the small seedlings). Now I'm a caregiver and a cardholder so I can have 14. The fuckers found out it was my yard and they called me immediately to apologize and ask if i wanted my cut plants back. I told them no, and asked why they did it, they said they don't give a fuck about med patients. 

But they have gotten better and don't fuck with me anymore, but I only leave 5 plants out and a sign with my 5 card#s on them. 

So keep your plants kinda hidden.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, that is the yellow chopper they use.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 14, 2011)

It's probably a dumb question, but do they have any technology to see mj plants over regular ones? I mean how can they tell if you have 4 or 5 plants in the yard that it's not just some yard plant? I know on the mainland they can see the heat signature for grow lights, but it would seem really hard to pick out a couple outdoor yard plants from the air...


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone had issues with Green Harvest snatching your medical plants off of your property? In order to keep up on my medication I need to grow a few extra plants due to the shit happens scenarios, I have a hard time believing that the government will waste their resources on my few extra plants&#8230;.but I would put it past them&#8230;.any thoughts?


I was told they don't drop down if it is less than 15 plants.. 
but I have heard folks on here hassled for less.....
I can't risk it so I stick to the stupid 7 plant limit... Even though 7 plants will never keep someone with moderate pain medicated without it running out of supply.......

I'm sure that folks that are smuggling ganja from California and mexico are paying off tons of people along the way just to get it here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot- I'm good friends with one of the upper guys in green harvest(let him hunt on my land) about a year ago they landed in my yard while i was surfing, and pulled 4 3ft tall plants and 4 seedlings(they would have had to land to find the small seedlings). Now I'm a caregiver and a cardholder so I can have 14. The fuckers found out it was my yard and they called me immediately to apologize and ask if i wanted my cut plants back. I told them no, and asked why they did it, they said they don't give a fuck about med patients.
> 
> But they have gotten better and don't fuck with me anymore, but I only leave 5 plants out and a sign with my 5 card#s on them.
> 
> So keep your plants kinda hidden.


maybe I&#8217;m a little retarded, on my blue card I have a patient ID number which will allow me 7 plants....and my address is listed under the caregiver/location of the marijuana, but there isn&#8217;t a caregivers number associated with it, how did you get the caregiver ID number?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice plants too!....sorry i got a little geek out for a second.......it's a guy thing


Thanks, hahahaha totally didn't even notice that before I posted it LMFAO!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think they do Thrichy, a couple of years back they busted my neighbor for his 50 plants but didn't see my 15 out in the open. I believe on the mainland they look for the colder,wetter ground signature from watered plants in the forest not so much from the color of foilage spectrum, but I could be wrong. Get your card and a caregivers card and veg for 2 months and u should have enough meds for a chronic like me.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

The caregiver card you get from another card holder...


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> It's probably a dumb question, but do they have any technology to see mj plants over regular ones? I mean how can they tell if you have 4 or 5 plants in the yard that it's not just some yard plant? I know on the mainland they can see the heat signature for grow lights, but it would seem really hard to pick out a couple outdoor yard plants from the air...


 _
The Hyperspectral Sensor System works by breaking portions of the optical spectrum into as many as 30 unique colors at a rate of 30 times per second. First, the instrument quantifies the spectral energy in each image and then uses this to build a matched filter "tuned' to the specific target. For marijuana detection, the image is processed further to yield a clear feature identification of the illegal activity._


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit leery sometimes of that. My rommmate did one of those deals in Hana back 15 years ago and got some real expensive moss- lol... I've been apprehensive ever since...
> 
> Nice pics konagirl, that sunset pic is gallery-worthy... I'm gonna say it, cuz everyone else is thinkin' it- but you're definitely a catch for some guy out there... My gf started playing ps3 with me, and that moved her to marriage material status- lol...
> 
> Edit: ROFL pic 5... nice "shirt"... Is that cooter in the background? lol


Hehehe thanks I would love to have my pictures in a gallery one day  Ya it would be great to find a good guy too that appreciated the same things I did also!!! Haha I even enjoy playing video games if I have time  OMG thats's my mom she would kill me if she knew she was in that pic!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> The caregiver card you get from another card holder...


Thanks brah...i just looked it up..... guess it's time for the old lady to get a blue card...lol...how many patients can we grow for?

F. "Primary caregiver" means a person, other than the qualifying patient and the qualifying patient's physician, who is eighteen-years-of-age or older who has agreed to undertake responsibility for managing the well-being of the qualifying patient with respect to the medical use of marijuana. In the case of a minor or an adult lacking legal capacity, the primary caregiver shall be a parent, guardian, or person having legal custody (Hawaii Revised Statutes Section 329-121).


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Do they use that here Sheck?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

A person can only caregive for one other person, i believe.....


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 14, 2011)

Your hillarous... Mom's must be cool tho- or does she wonder why your so obsessed with taking care of your oregano? My dad's a retired doc, and he can smoke me under the table any day...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit leery sometimes of that. My rommmate did one of those deals in Hana back 15 years ago and got some real expensive moss- lol... I've been apprehensive ever since...
> 
> Nice pics konagirl, that sunset pic is gallery-worthy... I'm gonna say it, cuz everyone else is thinkin' it- but you're definitely a catch for some guy out there... My gf started playing ps3 with me, and that moved her to marriage material status- lol...
> 
> Edit: ROFL pic 5... nice "shirt"... Is that cooter in the background? lol


LOL..there's cooter in the background dats fosho! LMAO.....just kidding kg420


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> A person can only caregive for one other person, i believe.....


rajah dat, I have friends in Cali and they can collect a shit load of patient numbers and grow accordingly, I wish it was the same situation here, Id love to grow professionally for a living and do it legally of course..Im hopeful the state of HI will get with the program sooner or later.

This statement could bring an outburst from Punalollet it rip brah! I love your rants


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I did an aggregate grow in Cali this year, my only limit was I had to keep my grow under 2500sq ft.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Do they use that here Sheck?


I doubt the rented chopper has the technology, unless its some type of portable device they can attach to the chopper, Im such a paranoid fucker I just assume they do..lol


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 14, 2011)

Question for you guys. How do you know they are checking you out? Do they hover over your yard for a long time? 

I've got multiple (7+) choppers flying over daily, but they don't stay. They just buzz and leave. 

Might just be paranoid, but jesus this isn't Compton. So annoying.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, I did an aggregate grow in Cali this year, my only limit was I had to keep my grow under 2500sq ft.


 
2500 sq ft limit...lol....Jesus H Christ! I&#8217;d hammer rusty nails threw my ball sack to grow in that kinda space, if the plants took up half of the space, that&#8217;s 1250 plants&#8230;.my oh my!


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I doubt the rented chopper has the technology, unless it&#8217;s some type of portable device they can attach to the chopper, I&#8217;m such a paranoid fucker I just assume they do..lol


One time they flew really low and went over my house and within 10 seconds came back and did it again. They had this device, I don't know how to describe it, it looked like a sphere-shaped camera? That might be it lol. 

I knew they were looking for buds THAT day, they never did it since. Weird.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Question for you guys. How do you know they are checking you out? Do they hover over your yard for a long time?
> 
> I've got multiple (7+) choppers flying over daily, but they don't stay. They just buzz and leave.
> 
> Might just be paranoid, but jesus this isn't Compton. So annoying.


I grew up in so cal, so i hear you on that one, I've never seen them hover over my house here on Oahu and choppers fly by all the time....no big whoop to me....it's that little yellow fucker i worry about....since i'm a blue card holder they have my address so what stopping them from looking, seems that if they know your growing perhaps they might want to take a liitle peek from time to time


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> One time they flew really low and went over my house and within 10 seconds came back and did it again. They had this device, I don't know how to describe it, it looked like a sphere-shaped camera? That might be it lol.
> 
> I knew they were looking for buds THAT day, they never did it since. Weird.


Fuck'en commi bastards, one day someone's going to through a brick into their rotor blades! (not me i have a AK-47 for that mission)


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Check post #5003, that a pic of the bird HH took when they were harassing him.

I've seen the dark chopper with the imaging thing on the front too, haven't seen it in a while but it doesn't look military.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Last time they came 2 days in a row and looked at my numbers through binos....reallly low...


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Do they use that here Sheck?


 No they do not use it here because there are too many plants in Hawaii that give them false negatives.... 
But you can imagine how effective it is in the mountains of California where you either have pines or sage/scrub brush etc... .


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

The choppers the cops use sound different, you can alwasy tell them hughes....


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Check post #5003, that a pic of the bird HH took when they were harassing him.
> 
> I've seen the dark chopper with the imaging thing on the front too, haven't seen it in a while but it doesn't look military.


You probably saw that back in May when they were flying the copter that had the thermal imaging sensor attached on the front.. They were using IR to detect people using high intensity lights...


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> One time they flew really low and went over my house and within 10 seconds came back and did it again. They had this device, I don't know how to describe it, it looked like a sphere-shaped camera? That might be it lol.
> 
> I knew they were looking for buds THAT day, they never did it since. Weird.


Yea that was a thermal sensor for detecting indoor grows~


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Can they see through hoods?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Your hillarous... Mom's must be cool tho- or does she wonder why your so obsessed with taking care of your oregano? My dad's a retired doc, and he can smoke me under the table any day...


Yeah she's cool hehehe got her card too


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 2500 sq ft limit...lol....Jesus H Christ! Id hammer rusty nails threw my ball sack to grow in that kinda space, if the plants took up half of the space, thats 1250 plants.my oh my!


 Yes but the only problem is that everyone is growing in California... The market is flooded... 
You have to grow and cure perfectly in order to make a dent in the market... 
I personally know about 5 top notch growers that have trouble getting rid of what they grow...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow really I have needed to find them the last few months hahaha!!!!

****Well I guess they are all in Cali****** NeverMind Hahaha


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!! Neds just showed up at my door with 10 cops saying they are doing a mmj check, I took them into my back yard showed them my 5 plants and all my documents, they asked to search my house, I said no, they took pictures said I had nice plants then left......you could be next.....no shit


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Yea that was a thermal sensor for detecting indoor grows~


Are they monitoring me through rollitup? Haha the paranoia continues...


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! Neds just showed up at my door with 10 cops saying they are doing a mmj check, I took them into my back yard showed them my 5 plants and all my documents, they asked to search my house, I said no, they took pictures said I had nice plants then left......you could be next.....no shit


Ok, WTF this is getting weird


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! Neds just showed up at my door with 10 cops saying they are doing a mmj check, I took them into my back yard showed them my 5 plants and all my documents, they asked to search my house, I said no, they took pictures said I had nice plants then left......you could be next.....no shit


 
Wow Holy shit crazy!!!


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 14, 2011)

@ surfd

Neds? Or FEDS??


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Neds, they were actually pretty cool, cause I knew there boss......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

They said I was the most compliant one all day so that means they are visiting more than just me.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Goddamn, I better go smoke a bowl to calm down.....


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Which island are you on?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

The worst one


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well at least I know I am within legal limits of everything, but still thats scary yikes!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 14, 2011)

It's 4:20


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Kona Girl, you're all right....you and your sexy mom!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm still rattled..........MAHALO AKUA


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I'm still rattled..........MAHALO AKUA


Hope you are okay bro~
So you said earlier that you saw them flying in your general vicinity for a couple days... 
I wonder if they spotted your stuff while doing basic recon or if they used the information from your mmj card registration... 
I know you mentioned that they were looking at your 5 plants with binocs... but Im wondering what came first... the chicken or the egg..

This is bothersome to hear because our current governor (and current president) promised to lighten up on us... I'm already pissed at Abercrombie for robbing teachers of 5% of their pay...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I'm still rattled..........MAHALO AKUA


WOW man that&#8217;s unbelievable, I hope you&#8217;re okay! Don&#8217;t they need a warrant to check your property like that? Did they say if they arrested any of the growers who were non-compliant? This is ridicules!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! Neds just showed up at my door with 10 cops saying they are doing a mmj check, I took them into my back yard showed them my 5 plants and all my documents, they asked to search my house, I said no, they took pictures said I had nice plants then left......you could be next.....no shit


 Holy Moly!! be careful out there surfdout,... and everyone else 


DelSlow said:


> Are they monitoring me through rollitup? Haha the paranoia continues...


if they are, just throw em off with some truth and a whole lotta bullshit like I do, lol.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

They were at my front gate and my dog was giving em hell, they said they were here doing a routine mmj check and asked to see my card. I went and got my documents then invited them in to my yard to see my plants as i only have 6 out. I don't think they can enter property without permission as they said they were glad I was home. I explained to them that i have 5 cards registered at this address(might have raised flags back at their office) and am not growing nearly that many plants. They did want to get into my house, but that wasn't going to happen. 

Now I live alone in a big house with absolutely no traffic or anything suspicious for them to target me specifically. I actually feel better that they came and everything was alright, assholes joked about coming back when the plants were ready though, dicks.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

I tell you what though, if those plants get ripped I promise you it was them cause they were taking pics and kept smelling them all stoked, but they'll have to get through my dog and one pissed off me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I tell you what though, if those plants get ripped I promise you it was them cause they were taking pics and kept smelling them all stoked, but they'll have to get through my dog and one pissed off me.


I bet you as soon as those braddahs went pau work and head home, they went straight to their stash jar and twist one up! lol they was probably jonesing for smoke after seeing the plants


----------



## tardis (Jul 14, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I tell you what though, if those plants get ripped I promise you it was them cause they were taking pics and kept smelling them all stoked, but they'll have to get through my dog and one pissed off me.


Damn that sucks man. When are they gonna check on all those people who have the other medicine oxycottin in their homes? Shouldn't they also then be going to everyones house who has a perscription medication (Including marijuana of course being one of them). When do they check viagra houses?


----------



## tardis (Jul 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> Damn that sucks man. When are they gonna check on all those people who have the other medicine oxycottin in their homes? Shouldn't they also then be going to everyones house who has a perscription medication (Including marijuana of course being one of them). When do they check viagra houses?


Edited out Tardis Rant. Too much Ranting just isn't effective.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 14, 2011)

Preach it brother!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL- the viagra house thing had some bad imagery for me... But I'm laughing my ass off...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> LOL- the viagra house thing had some bad imagery for me... But I'm laughing my ass off...


what, you get one connection? I stay looking, lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hahaha LMAO you guys are great!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 15, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Kona Girl, you're all right....you and your sexy mom!!!


Thanks SurfdOut I think your pretty ok too  hehehe and I like your pretty plants, those guys better keep their hands off your babies!!!


----------



## grassified (Jul 15, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Heads up boys, yellow chopper flying right now counting med patients plants, checked me and my neighbor......be safe





[email protected] said:


> Was it this bird? I had some business to take care of near Sand Island so i swung by the airport to take a lookski, I saw this fuck head and what appeared to be an Blue HPD bird flying tandem with the Fed bird



i saw three of them flying in formation today one of them was a coast gaurd helicopter, not sure what they were doing. How many helis for green harvest do they have? I know the yellow one already, then they got this red one on oahu too. gotta say though, everytime I see them cant help but be reminded of this song...

Big stinkin helicopter flow thru di air 
what dem call, dem call it weedeater 
me dig up me stinkin rocket launcher 
and in a di air dispense the helicopter 
me ya chant

yes ima a ganja planta, call me da ganja farmer LOL hey I didn't write these lyrics.
/


​


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 15, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> For sure man- I was just out there last month in the same predicament- the few friends I have left out there don't toke anymore. Wish we could have a network for when we all travel interisland... Of course it runs some risks, but it sure beats the hell outta getting into some TSA issues...
> BTW- There is some good mexican food in Kapaa called Monicos: http://www.mexicanrestaurantkapaa.com/#cid=glbc
> Killer mexican food, margaritas and nice people too... We all know how hard that is to come by out here...
> 
> konagirl- you're too kind...


Hellyeah brotha, an inter-continental network of stoners dedicated to locating herb for other visiting dignitaries. It would never work, pot heads are too laid back. We would be too easy to infiltrate. We would all be locked up in no time. No big deal, but thanks for the tip our hotel in in Lihue so we will be in that area for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

Ho Braddah Surf'd....hope you have a better day today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> Edited out Tardis Rant. Too much Ranting just isn't effective.


Let it rip Tradis!...there's nothing wrong with a great rant!....let the free speech fly, i'm sure that'll be another right we loose sooner or later


----------



## tardis (Jul 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Let it rip Tradis!...there's nothing wrong with a great rant!....let the free speech fly, i'm sure that'll be another right we loose sooner or later


Sounds like some people are violating the law and saying you can't speak freely anymore. However the States police department checking on disabled patients to count their plants does legally open up the door that we could require the police to go into everyones home who has to take pills, like tutus and go in and count their pills to ensure they are in compliance with their doctors perscription. If there is a backlash against the Medical community I think it will be important to ensure the police ENFORCE their new rules on tutus and all people with all manner of diseases to ensure their pill counts are correct. Especially since those pills are a hell of a lot more dangerous then Medical Cannabis. It just bothers me that the state would attempt to punish people just because they are disabled enough to need Cannabis. 

I follow the Law, i'm under the limit, and I never sell even tho I very easily could if I wanted to. Why? Because I respect the law, and the more they change the law to cause strain upon disabled people who need Cannabis as medicine, the more I think we need to push for them to harrass everyone so that when we are standing against them in a supreme court case a decade from now we can have all people who take medicine sueing.

I hate getting angry about it, but one of the side effects of not being able to digest food properly is in fact anger. Hence my ranting. I don't want to rant because so far every police officer i've ever met has been a really nice person, so it saddens me to think that these nice people are harrassing people just because they have a disability. The ADA will eventually get involved as will the ACLU all to ensure our people are not being mistreated for being the minority of Americans with Disabilities. These are facts.


It reminds me of those cases out of NYC that cost all those police departments their careers when they were knowingly going after AIDS patients and harrassing them because they didn't want faggots living longer. (forgive my swearing, I got nothing but love for all kinds of poeple but I just wanted to show their point of view at the time). 

My religious beliefs are an eye for an eye. Its kinda what I have to do. I treat everyone I meet 10x the way they treat me. And I always assume everyone I meet is good and I treat them with respect until they disrespect me, then they don't deserve respect from anybody.
I'll stop now, its so easy for me to get on a rant when I see wrongdoing by the government I pay taxes to support.


----------



## tardis (Jul 15, 2011)

Since you must have a debilitating illness to get a card from a doctor, any attack on legal patients is an attack on people for having debilitating illnesses. Whats so hard about that legal fact to understand? They used to also harrass mixed couples because it was wrong to be a trader to ones race according to many police precincts around the country. This is just another example of bigotry towards those who are least likely to be able to fight back. I wish I could help how much bigotry bothers me, but growing up being treated like dirt for white skin is my childhood and I just can't stand by and watch abuse of any people for something they can't control.


----------



## LQs (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to change the subject, but I have a quick question. How long do you have to wait to pop a seed after you harvest it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

I grew in SoCal and had to live with the reverse racism ever since I was a little kid&#8230;so I feel your pain there and ironically enough I gift mj to a few of my HPD friends and they give to their wives, there philosophy is if you&#8217;re not hurting anyone who cares! And when they retire they&#8217;ll be on my couch puff&#8217;n a fatty with ole coot!

 It&#8217;s the Feds (DEA) in Hawaii who are the big bullies and they need to justify themselves by doing illegal search and seizure of medical mj patience in state where it legal to use marijuana by prescription, it&#8217;s just another over inflated bureaucratic nightmare! Didn&#8217;t Nazi Germany start off in the same fashion; it&#8217;s all about states&#8217; rights. The federal government needs to be &#8220;right sized&#8221; and many of the departments of the federal government should be eliminated thus leaving a majority of the laws to be determined by each individual state. Fuck all this big brother shit!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 15, 2011)

LQs said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but I have a quick question. How long do you have to wait to pop a seed after you harvest it?


 Depends on whether you have a fully matured seed... 
When I make new seeds, I will take one and germ right away to test them for viability...
I usually wait until I see defined tiger striping on the seeds.... or a dark consistent color


----------



## LQs (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, they are fully matured. Gonna try to germ three. Thanks for the help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Depends on whether you have a fully matured seed...
> When I make new seeds, I will take one and germ right away to test them for viability...
> I usually wait until I see defined tiger striping on the seeds.... or a dark consistent color


fuck man! i just culled a moster male blue diesel plant (sannies) i would have given it to you if i knew your breeding seeds, you could have grown the male out to see if it was worthy of breeding, I'm only saying this because i hate killing male plants, i'd do it myself but i'm not set up for breeding. 9 out of 10 seeds turned out female...so far i'm lov'n the sannies gear.

If anyone is interested in male plants PM me and i'll let you know the next time a have some to give away...for free! no strings attached! no BS! i want nothing in return! this is my way of giving back i know somewhere down stream someone in medical need will beneifit form a seed stock produced in Hawaii


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

LQs said:


> Yep, they are fully matured. Gonna try to germ three. Thanks for the help!


germ by the moon phase, you'll be happy you did


----------



## LQs (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I have the seeds soaking already. I guess I'll have to do a side by side comparison. I'll pop some more when the time is right. This should be fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

good luck brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

Guy's just went passed the airport again! They're still here! I saw the yellow shit stain followed my a red shit stain, both in tandem and were pulling into land....so let&#8217;s hope they're out of gas!


----------



## kalama (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone know how to get rid of termites? One of my girls uprooted itself and toppled over, but when I looked closer. It actually broke at the base of the plant because termites were eating the crap out of her. I hope its only one plant and they didnt spread to my others.


----------



## tardis (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope that bigoted people don't try to punish the disabled people who use Medical Cannabis to medicate their illness's. They need to make it legal and regulated so it doesn't get sold to kids unlike the system they are trying to hold onto now.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 15, 2011)

kalama said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of termites? One of my girls uprooted itself and toppled over, but when I looked closer. It actually broke at the base of the plant because termites were eating the crap out of her. I hope its only one plant and they didnt spread to my others.


 Weird- never hear that problem before- haha... There is some local kine spray at ace I forget the name- but it has a bright green label and pink writing, (I think) it's an all natural formulation with mint oil and stuff... I've heard orange oils work too, perhaps just squeezing some rind around the area could work? I dunno I've never heard of termites being a problem, are you 100% sure? Maybe nematodes sound more likely, but have you actually seen the termites with your own eyes, or just the damage and suspected termites? Oh and sorry for your loss, no matter what the cause, you have my condolences... 

Edit: I guess it's possible: http://www.thegardencentral.com/gardening-care/dealing-with-the-dreaded-termite-in-your-garden/ I really don't know anything about it, so perhaps someone else can be more helpful...


----------



## kalama (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah their termites, when I pulled the plants outs all the termites started falling out of the bottom. Its pretty sickening having all my work go down the drain.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 15, 2011)

kalama said:


> yeah their termites, when I pulled the plants outs all the termites started falling out of the bottom. Its pretty sickening having all my work go down the drain.


 Bummer man... I just read somewhere you can use neem as a soil soak for termites, but it was just a random comment, and not some article or whatever. I guess as a last resort you could try it. Although I'd have to wonder if the oil would coat the roots and inhibit them from working. I'm trying to google and find some answers, but there isn't much info out there... Hopefully someone else here knows what to do...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2011)

kalama said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of termites? One of my girls uprooted itself and toppled over, but when I looked closer. It actually broke at the base of the plant because termites were eating the crap out of her. I hope its only one plant and they didnt spread to my others.


 if you find a solution, let me know! I definitely feel your pain


Trichy Bastard said:


> Weird- never hear that problem before- haha... There is some local kine spray at ace I forget the name- but it has a bright green label and pink writing, (I think) it's an all natural formulation with mint oil and stuff... I've heard orange oils work too, perhaps just squeezing some rind around the area could work? I dunno I've never heard of termites being a problem, are you 100% sure? Maybe nematodes sound more likely, but have you actually seen the termites with your own eyes, or just the damage and suspected termites? Oh and sorry for your loss, no matter what the cause, you have my condolences...
> 
> Edit: I guess it's possible: http://www.thegardencentral.com/gardening-care/dealing-with-the-dreaded-termite-in-your-garden/ I really don't know anything about it, so perhaps someone else can be more helpful...


 termite damage is very possible.. killed me and kkday a few grow seasons ago. big time. major losses. we had to make sure they were all in pots and have plastic saucers under them so they wouldn't get into the soil. they were eating right through the grow bags. we put termite dust all over the ground, put plastic over that, and then did the pots/growbags on the plastic saucers deal. only way we could stop the problem.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 15, 2011)

Crazy man, yet another thing to look out for  It's like a war sometimes...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Braddah Surf'd....hope you have a better day today!


Sure did Coot! Surfed twice and ate at both the mex restaurants we were just talking about, the one in Kaneohe beats Cholos for sure!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 16, 2011)

Aloha SurfdOut<

What island is the worst island? I live on the Big Island and have 3 license to grow but currently have 23 plants out so if it was on Hawaii then I must cut 2 plants down. The 2 plants started to stretch last month and now are almost ready but if they are doing checks then both plants will be harvested.


Mahalo,
Waiakeauka


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 16, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sure did Coot! Surfed twice and ate at both the mex restaurants we were just talking about, the one in Kaneohe beats Cholos for sure!


Yes that sure does sound like a better day!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha SurfdOut<
> 
> What island is the worst island? I live on the Big Island and have 3 license to grow but currently have 23 plants out so if it was on Hawaii then I must cut 2 plants down. The 2 plants started to stretch last month and now are almost ready but if they are doing checks then both plants will be harvested.
> 
> ...


 oahu is the worst island to grow.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oahu is the worst island to grow.


Agreed, like any big city, the bigger it is, the more laws and regulations. I remember a long time ago I was munching some Jack n the box and drinking a single Steinlager (neither of which I'd ever touch again btw) on the bench by the statue of the Duke. Cops on bikes rolled up on me and took me in the station for drinking in public. When I explained it was perfectly legal on my island and didn't know I was breaking the law he laughed at me and said there's no way it was legal on any of the islands. Apparently he checked it out and found out I was speaking the truth and let me go with an apology and warning. It sucks how more people facilitate the need for more rules and regs, so I prefer to live on an island that's a little more laxed. Although I know it's only a matter of time, and we'll be soon catching up- but it's good while it lasts.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are my 3 PineApple Express Fem and the Original Amnesia Fem!!!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone experience the Tobacco Mosaic Virus in there plants? Did the plant survive? If it did survive how much did it affect yield? I know that at least one of my plants if not all have the virus, and was curious because the virus is not suppose to be as active in temperatures above 21C or 69.6F. Does anyone know of an effective way that we can suppress the symptoms of virus from affecting the plants? I was aware of the damages that TMV can cause to tomato's but I didnt realize that it could affect the cannabis plants in such a severe way. 

TOBACCO MOSAIC VIRUS
http://forum.grasscity.com/sick-plants-problems/623147-tobacco-mosaic-virus-tmv-pics-info.html


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 17, 2011)

I totally just stocked up on some Hawaiian Skunk to take with me on vacation. Hawaii is a medical cannabis state right? Either way I'm ready I guess, but It would be nice to keep it legal. I wonder how authentic this Hawaiian Skunk is? I bought it at a dispensary here in Michigan. I hope I can find some locals to blaze a fattie with and see what they think.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 17, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> I totally just stocked up on some Hawaiian Skunk to take with me on vacation. Hawaii is a medical cannabis state right? Either way I'm ready I guess, but It would be nice to keep it legal. I wonder how authentic this Hawaiian Skunk is? I bought it at a dispensary here in Michigan. I hope I can find some locals to blaze a fattie with and see what they think.


Be careful, not only is it the normal "illegal" to transport on the plane and across state lines, but there is an added caveat coming to Hawaii. We have this thing where it's a huge fine and they search for any fruit or plant material- a sort of quarantine to make sure that plant diseases and pests do not come out here or go back to the mainland. They have x-ray machines and physically look through your luggage just for this specific purpose, and sniffer dogs and the whole gamut. I really would be careful man, it's not worth the possible consequences anymore... I think the fine is like 25k and up to a year in prison- hardly a slap on the wrists, and that's before any mj related charges... http://www.govisithawaii.com/2008/11/24/be-prepared-to-complete-the-hawaii-agricultural-declaration-form/ 
Not trying to freak u out, but I figured an informed decision is best.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> I totally just stocked up on some Hawaiian Skunk to take with me on vacation. Hawaii is a medical cannabis state right? Either way I'm ready I guess, but It would be nice to keep it legal. I wonder how authentic this Hawaiian Skunk is? I bought it at a dispensary here in Michigan. I hope I can find some locals to blaze a fattie with and see what they think.


if you're coming to oahu, let me know. I'll spark one up with ya.


----------



## noo1knos (Jul 17, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> I totally just stocked up on some Hawaiian Skunk to take with me on vacation. Hawaii is a medical cannabis state right? Either way I'm ready I guess, but It would be nice to keep it legal. I wonder how authentic this Hawaiian Skunk is? I bought it at a dispensary here in Michigan. I hope I can find some locals to blaze a fattie with and see what they think.


Same here man,if your on Oahu hit me up on here and ill blaze you out.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jul 17, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> I totally just stocked up on some Hawaiian Skunk to take with me on vacation. Hawaii is a medical cannabis state right? Either way I'm ready I guess, but It would be nice to keep it legal. I wonder how authentic this Hawaiian Skunk is? I bought it at a dispensary here in Michigan. I hope I can find some locals to blaze a fattie with and see what they think.


if its really good make stuff twenty two balloons and eat um ...worked for me in prison


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 17, 2011)

He is not suggesting that he is bringing in live plant material or seeds for that matter.
Plus I do not see anything referencing Marijuana on this Government Prohibited Items list.



Trichy Bastard said:


> Be careful, not only is it the normal "illegal" to transport on the plane and across state lines, but there is an added caveat coming to Hawaii. We have this thing where it's a huge fine and they search for any fruit or plant material- a sort of quarantine to make sure that plant diseases and pests do not come out here or go back to the mainland. They have x-ray machines and physically look through your luggage just for this specific purpose, and sniffer dogs and the whole gamut. I really would be careful man, it's not worth the possible consequences anymore... I think the fine is like 25k and up to a year in prison- hardly a slap on the wrists, and that's before any mj related charges... http://www.govisithawaii.com/2008/11/24/be-prepared-to-complete-the-hawaii-agricultural-declaration-form/
> Not trying to freak u out, but I figured an informed decision is best.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 17, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> He is not suggesting that he is bringing in live plant material or seeds for that matter.
> Plus I do not see anything referencing Marijuana on this Government Prohibited Items list.


 I suppose I am erring to the safe side- just saying that there are more "checks" on the way here than in a normal flight, which means higher likelyhood of them discovering a stash- was my logic. Like I said- not trying to create paranoia, just thought he should know the added measures when coming to Hawaii. I agree that since it's dried and not a plant they pinpoint for disease/pest issues it should not be subject to most of the ag concerns, but they still are looking harder than they would be on a flight to vegas or something... We've all done it, I'm sure  - but it's been my personal choice to chill out lately since all the newer tightened rules and checks- for me it's simply not worth the risk- purely a personal choice of course... The government prohibited items list is items on top of normal contraband, I think they would consider marijuana already illegal and a given that you can't travel with it- look at the guys on big island with cards getting busted for a gram or 2- it's really a bummer...

Edit- It does say this at the top: 

"The Hawai`i Department of Agriculture is responsible for inspecting plant material arriving from the U.S. Mainland.
*GENERAL REQUIREMENTS: *Agricultural items include *all plants*, plant parts, animals, microorganism cultures, soil, and related containers and packing materials."

- So to be in compliance of the ag laws, it seems you'd have to admit your baggie for inspection, but might cause some other issues- LOL...


----------



## pepperbelly (Jul 17, 2011)

ha ...who would write from michigan abt medicine medicine and how they obtained it ? ...why bother ? ...its like takin sand to the beach.
When I look at the world I'm pessimistic, but when I look at people I am optimistic.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the new pic pepperbelly!!!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jul 18, 2011)

howzit everybody jus checkin in like you know i do every once in a while and hoping everyone's grows are coming along big and bushy like. ive been harvesting one of my two plants periodically as the branches that seem to need to be hacked have needed it. got some fire buds and some less dense ones that ive just been putting towards edibles. was thinking about making some hash but tbh concentrates rack my brain and di side efects arnt worth it so might aswell enjoy a tasty morsel if you know what im saying, i think you guys do. pics to come sooner or later before it all gets consumed i hope haha should probably have time to snap a quick pic since ive been trimming for like 5 total hours. anyways keep blazing, growing, and showing. peace and love. peaceizafiya. 

mauichron


----------



## tardis (Jul 18, 2011)

Second summer i've ever grown and I love flowering outdoor. We are so lucky to get such great results from our weather. Lucky we live Hawaii.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love to have some land outdoors!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yay so here are all my babies, this is still not the final set-up lol still waitinng on 600 watt light (Oh boy) hahahaha, hope you like the update!!!
View attachment 1695426View attachment 1695425View attachment 1695424View attachment 1695423View attachment 1695421View attachment 1695419View attachment 1695418View attachment 1695416View attachment 1695415View attachment 1695413View attachment 1695412View attachment 1695410View attachment 1695409View attachment 1695408View attachment 1695407View attachment 1695406View attachment 1695405View attachment 1695404View attachment 1695403View attachment 1695402View attachment 1695401View attachment 1695400View attachment 1695399View attachment 1695398View attachment 1695397View attachment 1695396View attachment 1695395View attachment 1695394View attachment 1695393View attachment 1695392View attachment 1695391


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 18, 2011)

Sweet, lotsa pics! Your gonna have some nice girls in the next couple months. Fun to watch! I like that lil one hitter too. And a personal thanks for the nail porn  hehe


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 18, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Be careful, not only is it the normal "illegal" to transport on the plane and across state lines, but there is an added caveat coming to Hawaii. We have this thing where it's a huge fine and they search for any fruit or plant material- a sort of quarantine to make sure that plant diseases and pests do not come out here or go back to the mainland. They have x-ray machines and physically look through your luggage just for this specific purpose, and sniffer dogs and the whole gamut. I really would be careful man, it's not worth the possible consequences anymore... I think the fine is like 25k and up to a year in prison- hardly a slap on the wrists, and that's before any mj related charges... http://www.govisithawaii.com/2008/11/24/be-prepared-to-complete-the-hawaii-agricultural-declaration-form/
> 
> Not trying to freak u out, but I figured an informed decision is best.


I'm going to Kauai, and I definitely will not be taking any smoke on the airplane with me. I read that because I'm leaving a medical state and only touching down in other medical marijuana states, that I would be okay to carry it on board the plane, but when you are up in the air you are under federal jurisdiction and the feds still are not cool with it. But shit is expensive in Hawaii so I UPS'ed myself a box of food and liquor and about a half oz of smoke, really just things that I can get really cheap here, that will cost an ass load on Kauai. I should be good for a few days. I use UPS for most of my cross-country bud shipping needs, they are very reliable.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 18, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> I use UPS for most of my cross-country bud shipping needs, they are very reliable.


That seems safer. I can't wait for the day you might be the spokesperson for UPS. Hell if they advertised like that I'd never use fedex again... hehe Good luck and have a good trip man!


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahahaha, Fuck Yeah, I'd sign up for that gig, I'm tellin ya, priority mail flat rate boxes are the way to go. If it fits it ships, and thanks to vacuum seal technology, it fits. Thank you, we will be safe as the balance of the universe allows. You be careful too. Its fuckin dangerous out there. -Kal


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 18, 2011)

aloha, aunty here. haven't been on for along time. still growing. But I have a word to share. Greenharvest is in Kailua,Oahu this week. got it from a VERY good sourse. they are going to serve search warrents and flying overs. looking for heat sorces and outside grows. they busted an older Uncle in Waimanalo last week. Uncle has his card, but had 14 plants. arrested him and everything. I also saw the cops unloading a truck at the Kailua police station. I saw at least one 7' plant being dragged out. broke my heart. good luck. be safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

tardis said:


> Second summer i've ever grown and I love flowering outdoor. We are so lucky to get such great results from our weather. Lucky we live Hawaii.


I feel that way everyday Tardis, I'll leave Hawaii in two ways, Dead or Kicking and Screaming


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to know Aunty! Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha, aunty here. haven't been on for along time. still growing. But I have a word to share. Greenharvest is in Kailua,Oahu this week. got it from a VERY good sourse. they are going to serve search warrents and flying overs. looking for heat sorces and outside grows. they busted an older Uncle in Waimanalo last week. Uncle has his card, but had 14 plants. arrested him and everything. I also saw the cops unloading a truck at the Kailua police station. I saw at least one 7' plant being dragged out. broke my heart. good luck. be safe.


Aunty, do you have any insight on the GH flight schedules? as of Sunday GH still had a yellow bird on the ground at the airport on Oahu. GH was buzzing around Oahu last week Thurs and Friday.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 18, 2011)

Mahalo Aunty for the heads up!


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 18, 2011)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha, aunty here. haven't been on for along time. still growing. But I have a word to share. Greenharvest is in Kailua,Oahu this week. got it from a VERY good sourse. they are going to serve search warrents and flying overs. looking for heat sorces and outside grows. they busted an older Uncle in Waimanalo last week. Uncle has his card, but had 14 plants. arrested him and everything. I also saw the cops unloading a truck at the Kailua police station. I saw at least one 7' plant being dragged out. broke my heart. good luck. be safe.


Do cops really have nothing better to do? WHAT.THE.FUCK.

I just don't understand why it's illegal to grow plants. I really don't.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

I hear you man! Arresting someone for having 7 more plants more than he should have is a waste of time, Pots heads and Medical patients are hardly a menace to society. If the government put half as much energy into catching those in the manufacturing & distribution of methamphetamines the world a better place for it. I suppose the government needs to bust medical patients as a means to justify why their task forces exists in the first place. It&#8217;s all bullshit in the end.


----------



## tardis (Jul 18, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Do cops really have nothing better to do? WHAT.THE.FUCK.
> 
> I just don't understand why it's illegal to grow plants. I really don't.


They hate it because Marijuana keeps family separated, see image below for details:


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, that warranted more than just a like- that was a hillarious post Tardis, my beer blew out my nose on that one... hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahahaha so funny cause it's true!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha so funny cause it's true!!!


I think the economy would crash if stoners and booze hounds couldn't grind at 1am!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think the economy would crash if stoners and booze hounds couldn't grind at 1am!


Hell yeah- wish we had an "eggs n' things" here- all we have is the worst Denny's in the the whole chain instead... U know- with stickers all over the prices on the menu covering up the mainland prices- the 2.99 grand slam is now the 12.99 grand slam... I friend once ordered a shake and the waitress said "oh f*ck- really? Are you sure- cuz I really hate making those things" 
LOL...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hell yeah- wish we had an "eggs n' things" here- all we have is the worst Denny's in the the whole chain instead... U know- with stickers all over the prices on the menu covering up the mainland prices- the 2.99 grand slam is now the 12.99 grand slam... I friend once ordered a shake and the waitress said "oh f*ck- really? Are you sure- cuz I really hate making those things"
> LOL...


That&#8217;s hilarious TB! I had a similar experience at the Old Spaghetti Factory at Ward, The waitress ask if I&#8217;d like to hear about the specials of the day. Naturally I said okay fire away hunnie bunnie! The waitress replied &#8220;it&#8217;s some pasta thingy&#8221; My initial thought was &#8220;Oh my, should I even eat here&#8221;!? If it wasn&#8217;t for her large milky breast and full apple shaped ass I would have made a dash for the door, but my little Spartan took over my consciousness&#8230;lol I also have a vise for bean burritos at taco bell (the only thing on the menu that won&#8217;t give me the squirts) so when I go through the drive threw I always pay with a hand full of pennies and I deliberately short them to see if they can even count, last time my bill was $5 and I paid them with $4 worth of pennies. To make a long story short $4 in pennies got me $5 worth of burritos&#8230;..lol..yes I&#8217;m a total asshole&#8230;.reh heh heh heh (pal mal smoking truckers laugh)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2011)

hahaha! funny story coot! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Ho Braddah Surf,

Here's the Afghani, they havent stretched much, Im thinking theyll need to veg a little longer, If my memory severs me correctly I vegd them for about a month, They are starting to get leafy but the node spacing is nice and uniform. The flower are starting to develop some aroma, but I can place the smell yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! funny story coot! lol


Thanks Doc! Just a little Tuesday hi-jinx to lighten up the day


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

Friggin Coot! Might have to have a beer with your crazy ass!

Yeah, love the restaurant customer service....went to Subway yesterday and asked the girl making my sandwich how the new BBQ Pork sandwich was, she said it will make you shit your ass off.........ummm thanks glad I didn't try that one.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pics of the Afs, how old is she now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Friggin Coot! Might have to have a beer with your crazy ass!
> 
> Yeah, love the restaurant customer service....went to Subway yesterday and asked the girl making my sandwich how the new BBQ Pork sandwich was, she said it will make you shit your ass off.........ummm thanks glad I didn't try that one.....


Anytime Surf'd! beer is a staple liquid in my diet...."shit your ass off"...Classci! I would've been on the floor laughing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks for the pics of the Afs, how old is she now?


About 2 month from seed, Started them mid May put them outside around mid June, Once i put them outside they continued to veg for another few weeks before i noticed any pre-flowers, so my best guess is they're about 3 weeks into true flowering. They were also about 5&#8221; when they went out to flower; I wanted to force flowering to see what we truly have as far as a strain is concerned. I don&#8217;t doubt the authenticity of the strain, but the proof is in the pudding right? We&#8217;ll see soon enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Guy&#8217;s went by the airport around 10am the yellow bird wasn't there so it could be in the air so watch your coolito's, however the red bird was on the ground getting what appeared to be maintenance or something. At any rate be careful Oahu Growers GH is still lurking around....anyone else seen them flying around?


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 19, 2011)

Coast Guard helicopter flying low in Kaimuki, Kapahulu, and Diamond Head are prompting complaints from residence. Coast Guard said that the helicopter was participating in a on going operation. Could the operation be counting plants of Medical Marijuana Cardholders plants to see if they are in compliance?

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/Low-flying_Coast_Guard_helicopter_prompts_complaints_.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Coast Guard helicopter flying low in Kaimuki, Kapahulu, and Diamond Head are prompting complaints from residence. Coast Guard said that the helicopter was participating in a on going operation. Could the operation be counting plants of Medical Marijuana Cardholders plants to see if they are in compliance?
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/Low-flying_Coast_Guard_helicopter_prompts_complaints_.html


I doubt the CG has the jurisdiction to do that, but they are the government too and nothing is stopping them from performing illegal search and seizure tactics, just like their DEA/NED counterparts. fuck'n bloody cunts!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

Green harvest trains not too far from me, every time they train the big red CG chooper is part of the training......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

Surfd DH today and could tell the police choppers were up to no good....


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 19, 2011)

Aww that does not sound good at all


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm kinda getting chapped, I can go to the VA hosptial and get enough morphine or Oxy's in a half hour to kill myself, yet my government chooses to spend my tax money trying to fuck me for getting off that shit......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

The little red chopper(I used to fly in it regularly) is used mostly for conservation work, but on weeks like these I'm sure the GH boys have em booked.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

Some of my old work photos, the second one was when I was in the Waianaes shooting goats, tied shitload of em together by the horns and dropped em in the back of my truck.....


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 19, 2011)

They are literally burning money (fuel for the choppers, then they burn the weed!) 

No wonder our state is broke.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

It cost me ~800/hr for that little red chopper and thats just the pilot and machine, not counting 3 additional manpowered weedwackers....and that was 5 years ago.....so how much do you think the state spent these 2 weeks on Oahu for all those birds and manpower?

Meanwhile my daughters teachers are getting fucked harder than any whore in town.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2011)

They keep this shit up I might just go TARDIS on they ass!!!!


----------



## tardis (Jul 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> They keep this shit up I might just go TARDIS on they ass!!!!


It's not as glamorous as it seems being me.  It takes decades of hard work to craft a rant as elegantly as I do.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Surfd DH today and could tell the police choppers were up to no good....


I was at publics today. small but the sun was out and smiling. felt good to be in the water.


and I'm sure the coast guard is helping with the green harvest. that's why they don't have a comment. lose money


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> They keep this shit up I might just go TARDIS on they ass!!!!


...........


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 20, 2011)

*Man Takes Viagra, Wears Sweatpants for TSA Pat Down

NASHVILLE INT&#8217;L AIRPORT &#8212;* A Wyoming man walked through a TSA checkpoint with a raging erection on Tuesday, daring TSA officers and even fellow passengers to give him an invasive pat down.






*
&#8220;I&#8217;m next,&#8221;* Warren Kelvin, 34, screamed as he pushed to the front of the security line. According to TSA officials, Kelvin had ingested two Viagra and wore sweatpants without boxers for his Southwest flight from Nashville to Phoenix.

&#8220;I thought he was carrying a baton in his pants,&#8221;




said Amanda Watershed, second shift supervisor of the A Terminal at Nashville International Airport. &#8220;Nope&#8230; That was his penis.&#8221;

Even though TSA officials allowed Kelvin to initially pass through security without the controversial pat down, the passenger on more than one occasion got back in line until he felt that he had been thoroughly inspected. Kelvin finally got the invasive pat down by 38-year-old officer Duncan Allbright after 80 minutes and four trips through security.

&#8220;Even after we let him pass through he kept walking out of the terminal and getting back in line,&#8221; said Watershed. &#8220;Finally, Duncan had to bite the bullet for everyone and do a thorough screening of him in a private [security] room.&#8221;

Allbright, a 14-year veteran of airport security, announced his retirement shortly after Kelvin boarded the plane. &#8220;I&#8217;m going home to take a shower and make love to my wife,&#8221; said Allbright as he got into his car. &#8220;This job isn&#8217;t for me. I&#8217;ve suddenly lost my passion for touching strangers.&#8221;

U.S Homeland Security director Janet Napolitano dismissed concerns that more TSA officers would quit or that more travelers would take similar measures to get their &#8220;jollies&#8221;. &#8220;I am hoping this is an isolated incident. If flights were a lot cheaper, I could see more people doing this,&#8221; said Napolitano, &#8220;but with the cost of airplane fuel rising, I don&#8217;t think $560 roundtrip is a bargain price to get fondled.&#8221;

Calls to TSA headquarters went unanswered, as everyone there is just exhausted.

By Garrett Baldwin

Source: Man Takes Viagra, Wears Sweatpants for TSA Pat Down | The Washington Fancy


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, had to paste that over here, sounds like something Coot or the Dr would do...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA LMFAO hehehe thats funny!!!!!! and so silly!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sorry, had to paste that over here, sounds like something Coot or the Dr would do...


ahahahahaah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sorry, had to paste that over here, sounds like something Coot or the Dr would do...


Oh Man! Thats classic! Im doing that on my next trip! I dont have a full sized truck like the guy in the story, thats one gift god failed to give melolhe did bless me with a truckit just happens to be a mini trucklol.growing up my dad called me needle dick the bug fucker and in rebuttal Id say father like son then Id catch a right hook to the chopslol .all kidding aside small-cocks disease can be very debilitating disease so I usually make a modest donation to the Small-Cocks Foundation once a year.reh heh heh heh!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Some of my old work photos, the second one was when I was in the Waianaes shooting goats, tied shitload of em together by the horns and dropped em in the back of my truck.....


Did you works as a conservationist?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh Man! That&#8217;s classic! I&#8217;m doing that on my next trip! I don&#8217;t have a full sized truck like the guy in the story, that&#8217;s one gift god failed to give me&#8230;lol&#8230;he did bless me with a truck&#8230;it just happens to be a mini truck&#8230;lol&#8230;.growing up my dad called me needle dick the bug fucker and in rebuttal I&#8217;d say &#8220;father like son&#8221; then I&#8217;d catch a right hook to the chops&#8230;lol &#8230;.all kidding aside &#8220;small-cocks disease&#8221; can be very debilitating disease so I usually make a modest donation to the &#8220;Small-Cocks Foundation&#8221; once a year&#8230;.reh heh heh heh!!


 lol! I love reading your story's Coot, hahahaha


I like the part in the article where the chick say's "I thought he was carrying a baton in his pants." ahahahhahaa! then the




smilie that surfdout put at the end of it was the icing on the cake.  thanks for the laugh guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

This whole green harvest nonsense sure reeks of the military industrial complex, we have government that is broke monetarily speaking, so where is the government getting this money to pay for these operations? My best guess would be the Pharmaceutical, Tobacco industries with the help of the US Chamber of Commerce. I&#8217;m sure the US Chamber of Commerce is right in the ass of Captain Caveman (our very attractive govnah) and even deeper in Obama&#8217;s fudge bucket. Why is the president and our governor allowing this to happen when they ran on the premise of lighten up on the cannabis community? My best guess is they are owned by Big Business! Ironically enough if you voted for either of these two dummies based on the premise of them relaxing of the criminality of marijuana you really casted a voted for just the opposite!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! I love reading your story's Coot, hahahaha
> 
> 
> I like the part in the article where the chick say's "I thought he was carrying a baton in his pants." ahahahhahaa! then the
> ...


I like the part where the TSA guy retired/walked off the job proceeded home to shower and bang is old lady....kinda like the crying game yeah?...hahaha


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 20, 2011)

Gotta love frosty fan leaves(maui x afghani) x trainwreck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Gotta love frosty fan leaves(maui x afghani) x trainwreck


Nice resin production for a plant at that stage of flowering....is it in Week 2 or 3 of flowering?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Nice SurfdOut


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Thats what the cops said too, and ya know they see alot!! Hehe

Even though I keep very detailed notes about what I do daily with my babies, I rarely pay attention much to days anymore but rather what the plants are doing. Don't have a scale either...no need to weigh or measure....

Those seeds were dropped in water on the eve of 5/28. Let them get fresh air on 6/26, so yeah somewhere in there Coot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks guys! Thats what the cops said too, and ya know they see alot!! Hehe
> 
> Even though I keep very detailed notes about what I do daily with my babies, I rarely pay attention much to days anymore but rather what the plants are doing. Don't have a scale either...no need to weigh or measure....
> 
> Those seeds were dropped in water on the eve of 5/28. Let them get fresh air on 6/26, so yeah somewhere in there Coot.


Right On Surfd! Ever since I started growing by the moon phases I&#8217;m starting to practice the same strategy! Calendars and agendas aren&#8217;t my thing, I do use a scale to as a measuring stick if I&#8217;m trying something new, otherwise I&#8217;m I just watch my plants, hit them with some teas here and there, I monitor my plants in the morning and in the late afternoon to ensure that the girls haven&#8217;t been placed on mother nature&#8217;s buffet menu. I with you man&#8230;just let them do their thing! And I&#8217;m still blow away with the super soil&#8230;.I&#8217;ve grown with all the fancy shit you can buy, it&#8217;s all crap in comparison to the SS


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Did you works as a conservationist?


I've always loved being deep in the jungle by myself and hiking on steep shit and over time you really start to enjoy the native plants and how less and less there seem to be of them and more and more alien vegetation is clogging our watersheds and at some point you start to do something about it.....

Used to camp alot by myself way up, have a bird drop me off somewhere nuts...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks guys! Thats what the cops said too, and ya know they see alot!! Hehe
> 
> Even though I keep very detailed notes about what I do daily with my babies, I rarely pay attention much to days anymore but rather what the plants are doing. Don't have a scale either...no need to weigh or measure....
> 
> Those seeds were dropped in water on the eve of 5/28. Let them get fresh air on 6/26, so yeah somewhere in there Coot.


that's the way to do it brah! use the force luke


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Right On Surfd! Ever since I started growing by the moon phases I&#8217;m starting to practice the same strategy! Calendars and agendas aren&#8217;t my thing, I do use a scale to as a measuring stick if I&#8217;m trying something new, otherwise I&#8217;m I just watch my plants, hit them with some teas here and there, I monitor my plants in the morning and in the late afternoon to ensure that the girls haven&#8217;t been placed on mother nature&#821FONT=Tahoma]And I&#8217;m still blow away with the super soil&#8230;.I&#8217;ve grown with all the fancy shit you can buy, it&#8217;s all crap in comparison to the SS


yup brah!! that's the way to go. use the force


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup brah!! that's the way to go. use the force
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 20, 2011)

So... The beaches are wonderful and food is great and I rocked and rolled all day on a bodyboard, but now I need to find some smoke. Anyone near Kapaa wanna make some cash?


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 21, 2011)

tardis said:


> They hate it because Marijuana keeps family separated, see image below for details:


Tardis... You are my ranting, raving, hero. Now don't get me wrong, I love a Chicken Gordita just as much as the next pothead, but tell me why it is that a medical marijuana card holder, who has spent five thousand dollars to come have a vacation on the island of Kauai, cannot have access to the shit he needs to survive and thrive and just fuckin stay alive? Growers of Kauai... My brothers in Stonerdom, I call upon thee. Wanna see my paperwork? Want proof that I'm legal? I've got it, show me the light. Actually, Ive got a light, and zig zags and cash too, I just need some smoke.


----------



## tardis (Jul 21, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> Tardis... You are my ranting, raving, hero. Now don't get me wrong, I love a Chicken Gordita just as much as the next pothead, but tell me why it is that a medical marijuana card holder, who has spent five thousand dollars to come have a vacation on the island of Kauai, cannot have access to the shit he needs to survive and thrive and just fuckin stay alive? Growers of Kauai... My brothers in Stonerdom, I call upon thee. Wanna see my paperwork? Want proof that I'm legal? I've got it, show me the light. Actually, Ive got a light, and zig zags and cash too, I just need some smoke.


I feel really bad, but I don't sell weed and I just can't take the risk, since they publically stand against Medical Marijuana in powerful positions here mixed with the fact that if I lose this I will get sick and severe nausea every day, so its not something I can risk. I honestly wish I could, and if it were legal i'd give you some weed sure, but I just can't at this point in my life take that risk especially since i'm lucky enough to grow. 

My friend tells me it can be found easy at Anini beach, also I got offered weed from kids outside of Poipu Beach a few weeks ago. Sorry bro, I know you wont like the answer and I feel really bad, but I can't start selling weed and I got enemies out there just like everyone else so I honestly can't take the risk. Hope you find it but this isn't California so be safe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2011)

this definitely aint California, that's for sure.

a few tips.

1. make sure the weed is real. 

2. expect to get ripped off if you don't look local. just thank god you never get jacked. and even if you local, chances are you still going get ripped off

3. and don't bring your chick with you unless you want all the dudes eyeing her all up and down

4. do not go to kalapaki to score weed

5. be safe


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 21, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this definitely aint California, that's for sure.
> 
> a few tips.
> 
> ...


 Dude- this is exaclty correct in my opinion too! LOL

Yeah Kalienepic, when I saw your post I figured no one would go for it. I'm a really giving person, but even I would be uncomfortble with the situation. It's a drag, and I know a vacation isn't quite a vacation when something's missing from your usual regimen. But I'll say that if you meet someone cool- perhaps talk to a bartender or a cab driver, or make a new friend who lives here. But don't be so straightforward, even though everyone is pretty much pot friendly in this state peoplewise - the sting operations and crap have everyone paranoid. It won't be that hard if you look around- just be smart about it both in not getting ripped off and in not setting up red flags.


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope I didnt come off as asking one of you to break the law, everybody has enemies and unfortunately in this case the law is one of them. I suppose I was just venting, I'm not from California, I'm from Michigan, so I do not take this for granted because our rights to this medicine have only been won recently. Your words of advice are well appreciated, and I will check into them for sure, but I didn't actually think that someone would say "Hey, meet me over here, Ive got something for you" That is just ridiculous, and if anybody did say that, I would sure as hell not be caught dead within a mile of wherever that was. It is true, the aloha spirit lives, but nevertheless I still wish I could snag some of da kine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I've always loved being deep in the jungle by myself and hiking on steep shit and over time you really start to enjoy the native plants and how less and less there seem to be of them and more and more alien vegetation is clogging our watersheds and at some point you start to do something about it.....
> 
> Used to camp alot by myself way up, have a bird drop me off somewhere nuts...


 
That takes a lot of balls to do! I bet you have some interesting stories


----------



## LQs (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so stoked right now! An Uncle I know just gave me 30 Lorans Mojo F3 seeds! Anyone grown this before? The pics I looked at online of the buds look sick!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

LQs said:


> I am so stoked right now! An Uncle I know just gave me 30 Lorans Mojo F3 seeds! Anyone grown this before? The pics I looked at online of the buds look sick!!


Thats awesome man! I dont know much about the strain, but i can't wait to see how the plants turn out for you. Keep us posted on the progress. When do you plant to germ them?


----------



## LQs (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure. I guess now. If I am reading the calender right the next new moon won't be until late August and I think that is a little late to germ.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2011)

LQs said:


> Not sure. I guess now. If I am reading the calender right the next new moon won't be until late August and I think that is a little late to germ.


 the full moon has just passed us this past week. the new moon is on july 30th.


----------



## LQs (Jul 21, 2011)

oh ok, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

LQs said:


> Not sure. I guess now. If I am reading the calender right the next new moon won't be until late August and I think that is a little late to germ.


I think the window is still open to germ them. My understanding of germinating seeds using the moon phases should be a week prior to the New Moon, you&#8217;re a few days behind but that shouldn&#8217;t matter much
If you soak some of those seeds today, you'll probably see tap roots by Sat/Sun


----------



## LQs (Jul 21, 2011)

The only info I can find on the strain is that it's a Hawaiian Indica/Sativa crossed with AK46 and Jack's Cleaner2. Supposed to throw blue phenos! Germing now lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 21, 2011)

Green Harvest is out and about this morning in Hawaiian and Fern Acres on the eastside of the Big Island. Careful out there


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> Green Harvest is out and about this morning in Hawaiian and Fern Acres on the eastside of the Big Island. Careful out there


Thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 21, 2011)

here's a little rap replinger link to lighten the mood from all the green harvest flying around 
[video=youtube;WUEmqWoNOnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUEmqWoNOnE[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> here's a little rap replinger link to lighten the mood from all the green harvest flying around
> [video=youtube;WUEmqWoNOnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUEmqWoNOnE[/video]


That was brilliant! thanks for sharing! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol- just had to throw in one of my favorites... [video=youtube;2UjY_27HlXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UjY_27HlXw[/video]


----------



## kalianepic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey look, I know you guys said not to go to kalapaki to score bud, but I just couldnt resist the challenge. Either way, I have got to give some mad props to whoever grew that shit. Mahalo my friend. You are a master of your art. -Kal


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> Hey look, I know you guys said not to go to kalapaki to score bud, but I just couldnt resist the challenge. Either way, I have got to give some mad props to whoever grew that shit. Mahalo my friend. You are a master of your art. -Kal


 Yeah, it's not that it's bad smoke- it's just a bummer that the area has been condemned by the epa for DDT and Agent Orange contamination since WWII, most people get really sick after a few days of ingesting anything grown in the area... ok- Kidding man... Good for you, knew you could do it! lol


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 22, 2011)

top half of mother plant






this is whats left after a 1/2 lb. harvest...this is the bagseed plant i just cut...it turned out to be a very nice diesel strain...nice smell and smoke...!






clones


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 22, 2011)

i read that the coast guard was helping in doing a fugitive man hunt...haha!


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 22, 2011)

hows the rent down there
i would to live and grow in a exotic island of the grid.


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice branching on those clones watersrunning


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 22, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> hows the rent down there
> i would to live and grow in a exotic island of the grid.


sup stealth. It costs a shit load to live here. Everythings expensive 

Super crowded too.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> sup stealth. It costs a shit load to live here. Everythings expensive
> 
> Super crowded too.


Or there are other islands here too besides Oahu that cost probably even more- but theyre not so crowded... Either way, a gallon of milk not on sale is like $8.50 on my island, and gas is around 4.39/gallon right now.. You do not even want to know what electric costs- pretty much worst in the nation, especially on the islands that the most of it is produced by diesel generators- guess what happens when oil inevitably goes up like it will soon?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 22, 2011)

ho! waters, your jars would last me close to a year if i weened them out...haha. i'm a lightweight tho..... your plants look amazing....i hope to one day grow to that level 
--------------
T-bastard: a gallon of milk not on sale is like $8.50 on my island?
holy friggin cows!!!!!!! 8 dollars and 50-fucking cents?!?!?!?! they wen lolo or what?!?!?!, do they go pet the cow and rub its tits under da full moon fo get milk li dat or what, for dat price?!?!?! lol that's fucking ridiculous....then again i don't drink milk anymore so i don't know...lol


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 22, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> sup stealth. It costs a shit load to live here. Everythings expensive
> 
> Super crowded too.


thanx for the detail insight, in fact California might be heading to that direction soon. 
are those small islands your talking about really private?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> ho! waters, your jars would last me close to a year if i weened them out...haha. i'm a lightweight tho..... your plants look amazing....i hope to one day grow to that level
> --------------
> T-bastard: a gallon of milk not on sale is like $8.50 on my island?
> holy friggin cows!!!!!!! 8 dollars and 50-fucking cents?!?!?!?! they wen lolo or what?!?!?!, do they go pet the cow and rub its tits under da full moon fo get milk li dat or what, for dat price?!?!?! lol that's fucking ridiculous....then again i don't drink milk anymore so i don't know...lol


LOL crack me up man... Well milk seems to be one of the extra overpriced things here- but just sayin... On Oahu it's quite a bit cheaper though, we just get ripped out here in Maui for some reason I don't know why. The good thing is it tends to be on sale alot (probably because no one buys it at the regular price- sheesh!)


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 22, 2011)

fuck that shit cuz....at that price, i'd rather buy one goat or two and just milk em..... hahaha....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> thanx for the detail insight, in fact California might be heading to that direction soon.
> are those small islands your talking about really private?


nope, not private. and definitely not off the grid. super expensive, overcrowded, but awesome to live here if you can put up with the disadvantages. growing is sweet out here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> LOL crack me up man... Well milk seems to be one of the extra overpriced things here- but just sayin... On Oahu it's quite a bit cheaper though, we just get ripped out here in Maui for some reason I don't know why. The good thing is it tends to be on sale alot (probably because no one buys it at the regular price- sheesh!)


 not that much cheaper on oahu though  kauai prices are just as high if not higher than maui.

and do any of you ever notice when the local news gives out the stats for the price of gas per gallon for each island, they leave out kauai? what's up with that? lol kauai no rank or something? lol


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> fuck that shit cuz....at that price, i'd rather buy one goat or two and just milk em..... hahaha....


Thats just like my reaction to buying weed. "Fuck this, i'll learn to grow my own medicine!" was my reaction to $400 an ounce.


Edit: Without this site i'd be like all my friends who said the same thing but couldn't keep plants alive for a month. Thank you Rollitup!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Thats just like my reaction to buying weed. "Fuck this, i'll learn to grow my own medicine!" was my reaction to $400 an ounce.
> 
> 
> Edit: Without this site i'd be like all my friends who said the same thing but couldn't keep plants alive for a month. Thank you Rollitup!


We must have had a similar moment of clarity; (Cooter&#8217;s moment of clarity $400 an ounce? Scratching his bulbous forehead (some will argue it&#8217;s more of a 5 or 6 head) they don&#8217;t call it weed for nothing! Self! go find a cannabis plant and get after it)&#8230;..even with my 7 plants I can still keep myself medicated and gift a little bit of weed to my close friends.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ..even with my 7 plants I can still keep myself medicated and gift a little bit of weed to my close friends.


 HI my friend !!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not that much cheaper on oahu though  kauai prices are just as high if not higher than maui.
> 
> and do any of you ever notice when the local news gives out the stats for the price of gas per gallon for each island, they leave out kauai? what's up with that? lol kauai no rank or something? lol


Probably because gas is cheaper there than on Maui (it is everytime I go over there), and there is no possible justification for it, so they don't want to raise a stink... hehe


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Probably because gas is cheaper there than on Maui (it is everytime I go over there), and there is no possible justification for it, so they don't want to raise a stink... hehe


Having lived on Kauai my whole life I can tell you they never count or make decisions based on Kauai. Kauai is a separate Kingdom indeed. I never expect to hear about Kauai on the local news for example, and when they do its quick at best.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Probably because gas is cheaper there than on Maui (it is everytime I go over there), and there is no possible justification for it, so they don't want to raise a stink... hehe


 hahaha! I always believed it was because kauai is like the "rebel" island. lol. shutting down the superferry and shit. not following the program but bucking it. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Having lived on Kauai my whole life I can tell you they never count or make decisions based on Kauai. Kauai is a separate Kingdom indeed. I never expect to hear about Kauai on the local news for example, and when they do its quick at best.


yup dude, same thought here.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Having lived on Kauai my whole life I can tell you they never count or make decisions based on Kauai. Kauai is a separate Kingdom indeed. I never expect to hear about Kauai on the local news for example, and when they do its quick at best.


In light of the super ferry debacle, one has to wonder how much of it is self inflicted, not that it's a bad thing. Kauai has always been a very special place to me. Spent many summers growing up at the Waiohai until Iniki killed it. Then there was a house in Haena just left of Charros(Mediterreanean place now), nowadays a friend's house in Hanalei. I am so glad Kauai has been the most resistant to change, it's the best place to get the hell away from all the crap. I know it won't last forever- but good for Kauai for at least trying...

Edit: Plus Tardis is there! hehe


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> In light of the super ferry debacle, one has to wonder how much of it is self inflicted, not that it's a bad thing. Kauai has always been a very special place to me. Spent many summers growing up at the Waiohai until Iniki killed it. Then there was a house in Haena just left of Charros(Mediterreanean place now), nowadays a friend's house in Hanalei. I am so glad Kauai has been the most resistant to change, it's the best place to get the hell away from all the crap. I know it won't last forever- but good for Kauai for at least trying...
> 
> Edit: Plus Tardis is there! hehe


No good knowing me tho, cause I don't sell weed. Pisses some of my friends off but I think them being a bit pissed off is better than me sitting in a cell. IF I was selling everybody would be talking about it and suddenly i'd be in jail on this small small island. If I was selling i'd be caught so fast it wouldn't be funny. I think weed should be legal and available at Wallmart. Its safer than most food sold at wallmart. Healtheir too. So I got nothing against dealers, in fact i'm not selling so i'm not competing with dealers. They should love me for that.

uh oh, i think i'm ranting again. I think I got internet tourrettes.

Long story short most you can get out of me on Kauai is a long winded rant, but I sell that cheap!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> HI my friend !!


Yo Doc!....We might be go to the polo matches this sunday....I'll PM you if we go.(BBQ, Beer, Edibles, a few Rollies, then a few more,...den check out da chicks brah!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> no good knowing me tho, cause i don't sell weed. Pisses some of my friends off but i think them being a bit pissed off is better than me sitting in a cell. If i was selling everybody would be talking about it and suddenly i'd be in jail on this small small island. If i was selling i'd be caught so fast it wouldn't be funny. I think weed should be legal and available at wallmart. Its safer than most food sold at wallmart. Healtheir too. So i got nothing against dealers, in fact i'm not selling so i'm not competing with dealers. They should love me for that.
> 
> Uh oh, i think i'm ranting again. I think i got internet tourrettes.


word to dat!...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Long story short most you can get out of me on Kauai is a long winded rant, but I sell that cheap!


 It's funny, my image of you is just like the pic on your avatar, same name in real life too. Ranting, but with a good sense of humor, and constant grumbling stomach and a bad case of the squirts... Did I nail it?


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> It's funny, my image of you is just like the pic on your avatar, same name in real life too. Ranting, but with a good sense of humor, and constant grumbling stomach and a bad case of the squirts... Did I nail it?


Almost, but I miss the squirts! I don't got enough digestive juices to make the squirts at all. Only good part is when I gotta vomit it don't taste like vomit, it tastes just like the food I ate. The good part about that is the foods that make me puke, also are the tastiest ones! Heh, disgusting I know but its same as when I was chewing it. 

I used to have a much much friendlier demeanor and bigger sense of humor before my stomach, which is my fault cause I had the surgery after a few hospital visits, and I knew this was a possibility post surgery, but still when you gotta deal with your stomach problems on a daily basis you get a bit grumpier. 

Of course I really really really love my pakalolo.... So even this curse is a major blessing in my life!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> It's funny, my image of you is just like the pic on your avatar, same name in real life too. Ranting, but with a good sense of humor, and constant grumbling stomach and a bad case of the squirts... Did I nail it?


TB you're cracking me up man!....that&#8217;s fucking hilarious!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry man, after laughing really hard at what I wrote I realized that might have been offensive, which was not my intention at all... I've been up for 2 days straight on prednisone for my own issues, and I think I'm not all there... Hope you only saw the humor and laughed too...


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Sorry man, after laughing really hard at what I wrote I realized that might have been offensive, which was not my intention at all... I've been up for 2 days straight on prednisone for my own issues, and I think I'm not all there... Hope you only saw the humor and laughed too...


LOL I wasn't offended at all man!  You did pretty much nail it. hehe


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Almost, but I miss the squirts! I don't got enough digestive juices to make the squirts at all. Only good part is when I gotta vomit it don't taste like vomit, it tastes just like the food I ate. The good part about that is the foods that make me puke, also are the tastiest ones! Heh, disgusting I know but its same as when I was chewing it.
> 
> I used to have a much much friendlier demeanor and bigger sense of humor before my stomach, which is my fault cause I had the surgery after a few hospital visits, and I knew this was a possibility post surgery, but still when you gotta deal with your stomach problems on a daily basis you get a bit grumpier.
> 
> Of course I really really really love my pakalolo.... So even this curse is a major blessing in my life!


Ohh thanks for taking that cool man.. I honestly laughed so hard while reading your response my lungs started wheezing like I had asthma or something LOLLOLOL... Anyway, the parts about your probems aren't so funny, but I guess we have to deal with the cards we're dealt with, and if we can still laugh, then all the better.. I have a gnarly case of rheumatoid arthritis that's been particularly hard on me the last month...


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Ohh thanks for taking that cool man.. I honestly laughed so hard while reading your response my lungs started wheezing like I had asthma or something LOLLOLOL... Anyway, the parts about your probems aren't so funny, but I guess we have to deal with the cards we're dealt with, and if we can still laugh, then all the better.. I have a gnarly case of rheumatoid arthritis that's been particularly hard on me the last month...


Yeah my problems i'm getting used to, so no worries, I'm pretty stoked I can legally grow weed (Which half the strains DO in fact make my stomach feel fine separate from the high! I am guessing we will discover what cannabanoid fullfills this function within 3 years.) I can't complain as for all my problems I am pretty blessed. Rheumatoid arthritis is rough, i'm sorry bro. What strains work best for that in your opinion?

While its true we gotta play the cards we're dealt, in most games any hand can win.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yo Doc!....We might be go to the polo matches this sunday....I'll PM you if we go.(BBQ, Beer, Edibles, a few Rollies, then a few more,...den check out da chicks brah!)


 ya brah! if you go, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Yeah my problems i'm getting used to, so no worries, I'm pretty stoked I can legally grow weed (Which half the strains DO in fact make my stomach feel fine separate from the high! I am guessing we will discover what cannabanoid fullfills this function within 3 years.) I can't complain as for all my problems I am pretty blessed. Rheumatoid arthritis is rough, i'm sorry bro. What strains work best for that in your opinion?
> 
> While its true we gotta play the cards we're dealt, in most games any hand can win.


 Well, when I first came down with it, I was really messed up- bedridden for 8 months and went from surfing and bartending/running businesses to that  . But I got a good doc that finally convinced me to go on chemo (yes the cancer drug methotrexate is a treatment for sever r.a. too) and I went into a full remission. I'm lucky enough to have caught it in time before any physical deformities occurred and I'm actually in decent shape for all I been through. Must be genetic cuz people think I'm alot younger than my real age and ask where I work out- honestly I'm in front of my pc 20 hours a day lately -LOL. Anyway, for some recent stress reasons it seems, it's been coming back after being pretty much in remission for a couple years. I'm sure it's just temporary (I hope). 

Strains? I like anything good quality, to be honest I'm pretty sensitive to thc and only take small puffs, but I still love the best quality. I really think this white widow I've been specifically rationing for a year is my favorite, but I can't say if it actually makes my body feel better, or that it makes me so happy, and then the happiness kills the pain...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya brah! if you go, shoot me a PM.


ragah dat Doc!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hell yes I am thankful I can grow my own medicine... 
I figure I probably save at least $600 a month (10+ grams per week smoked)... 
Who needs to sell anything??... 
Saving that money and not having to waste time trying to score from someone else is worth it....
If I could help it... I would never have to wait in my car again for someone at some random park.... just so I could pay 120 for a quarter of questionable querkle..

Growing your own... you can grow what YOU want to smoke!! You cannot beat organically grown (insert strain name here) in Hawaii. Sure you can get more quantity growing indoors, but quality is what counts when you really look at medicinal value...


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Which half the strains DO in fact make my stomach feel fine separate from the high! I am guessing we will discover what cannabanoid fullfills this function within 3 years.)


Actually there has been a lot of work already done by different entities.. For instance, I have worked a great deal with Cornerstone Research Collective in Los Angeles. They collaborate with several different medical researchers and laboratories to do exactly what you are talking about... 
I have Crohn's (and Lyme Disease) so I have a great deal of experience with pain and muscle spasms... I elected not to get surgery for my Crohn's because every top doctor I consulted said it was a quick fix for the constant pain that I was already enduring, and the complications afterwards were not worth it... and I have a high tolerance for pain... I have worked with folks at Cornerstone to find strains that were conducive to my pain mitigation needs.. Took Pentasa for a few years but got tired of the awful side effects.. (drymouth, headaches, more nausea).. Then tried Lialda which was better but not much.. Nothing has worked as good as the current strains I am using in combination with some dietary sacrifices (no tomato products after 4pm...etc)... I have helped about five people out here (with Crohn's & Ulcerative Colitis) in choosing strains to help them deal with their muscle spasms, intestinal blistering, etc.. 

@Tardis- Just wondering what your condition is? Because I recall you talking about some stomach issues a while back on the forum, and I gave you some recommendations ... and you dismissed them and starting talking about how great Subcool seeds are for medicine.. Ironically most Subcool strains are sativa dominant and while they taste absolutely incredible, they have rated very low for treating stomach pain... Even his indica dominant strains like querkle and the dojo lines have rated lower for potency than other options out there(but awesome for flavor)... His strains are some of the best recreational strains out there if that is what you are looking for...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Hell yes I am thankful I can grow my own medicine...
> I figure I probably save at least $600 a month (10+ grams per week smoked)...
> Who needs to sell anything??...
> Saving that money and not having to waste time trying to score from someone else is worth it....
> ...


So true! I can get about an ounce (dried) per plant give or take with about $20 total invested in each plant most the cost is the soil, container, and the price of the seed. if a quarter of decent weed cost $120 qrt/$480 oz them i'm saving $460 per ounce growing my own marijuana.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 22, 2011)

Cornerstone is a wonderful collective. Morpheus knows his stuff!


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Actually there has been a lot of work already done by different entities.. For instance, I have worked a great deal with Cornerstone Research Collective in Los Angeles. They collaborate with several different medical researchers and laboratories to do exactly what you are talking about...
> I have Crohn's (and Lyme Disease) so I have a great deal of experience with pain and muscle spasms... I elected not to get surgery for my Crohn's because every top doctor I consulted said it was a quick fix for the constant pain that I was already enduring, and the complications afterwards were not worth it... and I have a high tolerance for pain... I have worked with folks at Cornerstone to find strains that were conducive to my pain mitigation needs.. Took Pentasa for a few years but got tired of the awful side effects.. (drymouth, headaches, more nausea).. Then tried Lialda which was better but not much.. Nothing has worked as good as the current strains I am using in combination with some dietary sacrifices (no tomato products after 4pm...etc)... I have helped about five people out here (with Crohn's & Ulcerative Colitis) in choosing strains to help them deal with their muscle spasms, intestinal blistering, etc..
> 
> @Tardis- Just wondering what your condition is? Because I recall you talking about some stomach issues a while back on the forum, and I gave you some recommendations ... and you dismissed them and starting talking about how great Subcool seeds are for medicine.. Ironically most Subcool strains are sativa dominant and while they taste absolutely incredible, they have rated very low for treating stomach pain... Even his indica dominant strains like querkle and the dojo lines have rated lower for potency than other options out there(but awesome for flavor)... His strains are some of the best recreational strains out there if that is what you are looking for...


Hey Sheckster I'm sorry for not responding before. I don't have Chrones despite similar complications. I had a gastric bypass because my heart couldn't take my body size and I had a few trips to ER for a few days. So I had 90% of my stomach taken out. It worked way too well and I dropped 190 pounds in a year anda couple of months all the while being unable to get up and spend more then an hour a day plus major burning and pain in my stomach, for a while there I couldn't eat solid food. I don't like mentioning it just because people don't seem to take it seriously despite what I go through every day. I can feel exactly where the food is in me at any point. 

And yes I do love recreational strains, like you said I can grow what I like, and apollo 13 didn't do much for my stomach but its offspring Vortex did great things for my stomach. Querkle also did great help for my stomach. Jack the ripper did nothing for it. Agent Orange did but I didn't like the high. Spacebomb helps digestion and is very relaxing. Which is good because every time I eat solid food I feel pain, nausea, and my IQ seems to drop for a good hour or two and i'm unable to focus (hear every third word someone says) Weed makes that time more entertaining than frustrating.

His strains do help my digestion, not all of them, but most of them are really good in my situation. Plus they have short flowering times & all taste and smell great.

What strains would you suggest for digestion?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Hey Sheckster I'm sorry for not responding before. I don't have Chrones despite similar complications. I had a gastric bypass because my heart couldn't take my body size and I had a few trips to ER for a few days. So I had 90% of my stomach taken out. It worked way too well and I dropped 190 pounds in a year anda couple of months all the while being unable to get up and spend more then an hour a day plus major burning and pain in my stomach, for a while there I couldn't eat solid food. I don't like mentioning it just because people don't seem to take it seriously despite what I go through every day. I can feel exactly where the food is in me at any point.
> 
> And yes I do love recreational strains, like you said I can grow what I like, and apollo 13 didn't do much for my stomach but its offspring Vortex did great things for my stomach. Querkle also did great help for my stomach. Jack the ripper did nothing for it. Agent Orange did but I didn't like the high. Spacebomb helps digestion and is very relaxing. Which is good because every time I eat solid food I feel pain, nausea, and my IQ seems to drop for a good hour or two and i'm unable to focus (hear every third word someone says) Weed makes that time more entertaining than frustrating.
> 
> ...


do you take digestive enzymes and a solid probiotic? helped me alot with my digestive disorders.


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> do you take digestive enzymes and a solid probiotic? helped me alot with my digestive disorders.


Yes, Every morning I have a protein shake with added probiotics every single morning. And I take a omezopryl, small orange pill. I've had to have cameras in me several times to fix my stomach, and stretching my pylorus out helped a lot. But nothing helps my stomach as much as some strains of weed when it comes to allowing food to actually digest without incident.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm kinda in agreement with that too, Tardis. I've ran a bunch of Subs gear, but none put me on my ass. Vortex was my favorite. Think there is better work out there, but do your thing man and there is therapy growing anything with love......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Yes, Every morning I have a protein shake with added probiotics every single morning. And I take a omezopryl, small orange pill. I've had to have cameras in me several times to fix my stomach, and stretching my pylorus out helped a lot. But nothing helps my stomach as much as some strains of weed when it comes to allowing food to actually digest without incident.


okay, just checking. I started doing the digestive enzymes and probiotics less than a year ago and made a world of difference for me. all I was doing was toking the weed. weed helped me to cope with pain and whatnot but without the probiotics and digestive enzymes, I wasn't getting much relief. I just wish I started doing the program much earlier.


----------



## Baked 808 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has done ths before.. im gonna put a Solar powerd (LED) spot light on my outdoor (in the ground) Kush berry. Im gonna attempt to keep it in veg. i was looking around and the lights are cheap around $25. check it out will this be enough power?


Ultra Bright Solar Spot Light ideal for gardening and landscapes 
6 ultra bright LEDs provides great brightness. 
Large solar panel, panel size 6X5 
Item size 6X6.5X19 
Sun Powered 
No Wiring 
Powered by the sun 
Fast & easy install 
Energy, electrical saving 
Recharged by solar panel under sunlight 
Ligh.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

probably, one way to find out for sure...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Tardis, Didn't you used to run OG#18? Did you not like that plant or was it too low yeilding?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Baked 808, Only thing that might be a problem is if that light doesn't last all night you might be putting your baby to sleep at different times based on the days weather.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

let us know how it works out for you baked. I'm interested in the results


----------



## Baked 808 (Jul 22, 2011)

guaranteed


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> okay, just checking. I started doing the digestive enzymes and probiotics less than a year ago and made a world of difference for me. all I was doing was toking the weed. weed helped me to cope with pain and whatnot but without the probiotics and digestive enzymes, I wasn't getting much relief. I just wish I started doing the program much earlier.


Yeah when I don't do the shakes with probiotics I get really really really weak and unfocused.


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Tardis, Didn't you used to run OG#18? Did you not like that plant or was it too low yeilding?


It was low yielding but I love the high. I chopped a bit too early because I was a newbie and it started outside under 12/12. The high was great on one of the three but since then i've been told there is much better og kushes (cali connect etc) so I haven't tried it again. I don't clone because I don't want to get outside my plant limits and I know with mother plants and clones it would be too easy to go over plant numbers. I like the idea of seed to harvest to new seed. Problem outdoors with it is spidermites LOVED it.


----------



## Baked 808 (Jul 22, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Baked 808, Only thing that might be a problem is if that light doesn't last all night you might be putting your baby to sleep at different times based on the days weather.


thats a good point.. hmm. im only gonna veg it for a month in a half. i think as long as its on for most of the night, and it doesn't hermie due to the rainy days...


----------



## Baked 808 (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis Kush Berry is a good Kush strain. i just grew it and it came out very compact/dense, and good with the bug factors. smelt like coffee almost chocolate.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 22, 2011)

AlohaKid said:


> Cornerstone is a wonderful collective. Morpheus knows his stuff!


 Ahh.. you are one of the fortunate to belong... 
Morpheus is truly a one of a kind soul! Plus the guy has some solid connections in the MMJ world! 
I stopped by Cornerstone for a visit last year and out comes Morpheus and DJ Short!!
He has set me up with some seeds from a few Cornerstone strains like Pure Truth and C2.... and of course some Whitaker Blues from DJ/JD.... 

lol if the State of Hawaii makes it reasonable for people to open dispensaries here, you can bet that there will be a Cornerstone branch here


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Right on Baked, how did that bugger burn?

Tardis, yeah I ran #18 for a couple years all from seed and some plants can be pretty strong, better than most CC. But there is some fun to be had in the CC gear too, heres a Chem 4OG that is currently stinking up my entire life......funny about the mites though, in my neck they always seem to be the most pest free plants....

You guys with Cali experience lived the dream.....fuckers...

damn, i just got lost in the edit......Bubba kush sample das why.....


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 22, 2011)

Baked 808 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done ths before.. im gonna put a Solar powerd (LED) spot light on my outdoor (in the ground) Kush berry. Im gonna attempt to keep it in veg. i was looking around and the lights are cheap around $25. check it out will this be enough power?


One of my first experiments upon moving out here was to try to use a 175 HPS outside to supplement the Sun's light. I had a timer turn the light on before the sun went down and it stayed on for 4 more hours (for a total of about 15 hours of light per day).... 
*It did not work*!!! 
The Sun was so much stronger that the plants did not register this... but again I go with indica dom strains... and your kush berry is gonna be Sativa dom so it might work... What is the output on that thing?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 22, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Tardis, yeah I ran #18 for a couple years all from seed and some plants can be pretty strong, better than most CC. But there is some fun to be had in the CC gear too, heres a Chem 4OG that is currently stinking up my entire life.


Yes the funny thing about CC gear is that Swerve bet everything on his SFV og and crossed his strains with what he was claiming was the best og around... 
In comes Raskal with his Fire blowing the SFV out of the water.... on top of that Raskal decides to make his crosses with his "White" cut... 

I'll give props to Swerve for pursuing the Chem lines... but I would rather get the white crosses than the sfv og!.. 
SurfD you're going to be a happy guy with that White Fire!!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Interesting experiment Shecky, cause you read about folks leaving thier porch light on and the plant stays in veg or street lights and stuff........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Interesting experiment Shecky, cause you read about folks leaving thier porch light on and the plant stays in veg or street lights and stuff........


I had one sativa where I would turn my light on and it would stay in veg. I know others who done the same. not street lights though. the street light are to weak.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah and in the new High Times is an interview with Swerve and if you look at his plants you can see PM....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheck, you know much about Bodhi seeds, he crosses with a white too I think...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> okay, just checking. I started doing the digestive enzymes and probiotics less than a year ago and made a world of difference for me. all I was doing was toking the weed. weed helped me to cope with pain and whatnot but without the probiotics and digestive enzymes, I wasn't getting much relief. I just wish I started doing the program much earlier.


 Hey man, and Tardis too- there is some stuff out there called Vitalzym- google it if interested. It was the best multi-enzyme formula I could find and it had great benefits for my inflammation and the stomach problems the nsaids and steroids caused me. They have a newer version out, but I think I honestly preferred the older formula for some reason- maybe the newer one was too strong and it seemed to make me dizzy (there is a ton of bromelian in there which could have side effects in some people). The stuff isn't cheap, but was the only formulation I personally could say "wow- I definitely feel the difference)... Cheers guys


----------



## tardis (Jul 23, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey man, and Tardis too- there is some stuff out there called Vitalzym- google it if interested. It was the best multi-enzyme formula I could find and it had great benefits for my inflammation and the stomach problems the nsaids and steroids caused me. They have a newer version out, but I think I honestly preferred the older formula for some reason- maybe the newer one was too strong and it seemed to make me dizzy (there is a ton of bromelian in there which could have side effects in some people). The stuff isn't cheap, but was the only formulation I personally could say "wow- I definitely feel the difference)... Cheers guys


Awesome! Thanks for the tip I will find it and try it out!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Interesting experiment Shecky, cause you read about folks leaving thier porch light on and the plant stays in veg or street lights and stuff........


 Back in California a streetlight or porchlight was enough to mess up my flowering... Or light leaks messing up indoor grows...

I think the intensity of the Sun here had something to do with it... Maybe it was the light I was using... 
It's only a good experiment if it can be reproduced again and again.. 
I would use a strong light if I were to try again..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> It's only a good experiment if it can be reproduced again and again..


oh yeah, most definitely. it's probably a YMMV kinda thing too. depending on the strain, how intense the light is, etc. etc. so I'm kinda wanting to see how this works out with baked808


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh yeah, most definitely. it's probably a YMMV kinda thing too. depending on the strain, how intense the light is, etc. etc. so I'm kinda wanting to see how this works out with baked808


 I think I agree with you doc- many factors involved... I've read that green light is okay because it's the part of the spectrum the plant rejects and doesn't absorb. Anyone have any real life experience with this? I put green floods in my organic vegetable garden for when I gather stuff for dinner at night- just in case-plus it looks cool.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sheck, you know much about Bodhi seeds, he crosses with a white too I think...


I would grab some Bodhi seeds if you get the chance... 
He does the same thing that Dr. Candyman does... 
He buys a tons of seeds and chooses the two best versions of something to cross.... 

I don't think Bodhi is using the same cut of The White...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 23, 2011)

Does Raskal and JJ have the same cut?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Does Raskal and JJ have the same cut?


 JJ is another incredible breeder.. I don't think it's the same cut/pheno...
but it's most likely from the original triangle kush strain.. The White is turning out to be a great breeding partner for many strains!..


When we get those white S1 seeds from Raskal, I plan on crossing my C99 and Blueberry with it (hoping for a whitaker blues male) ...... maybe even make an S2 of the white


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2011)

Just picked up some AzaMax has anyone tried it? Man i feel like i just got anal raped $27 for 4oz...lol....over the last few days I&#8217;ve been combating these fucking little green worms, I've been hitting the plants with 50/50 water to rubbing alcohol, interestingly enough the water and RA knocks them off the plant and they fall off into the plants container where the worms become easier to see and kill. The worms are isolated to the Blue Diesel. I&#8217;m hoping the AzaMax eradicates them completely.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have used AzaMax for spider mites about to hit the girl again before I move them into the tent just to be sure none move in hahahaha!!! It worked well for spider mites said to use it three times in a month or something, I am gonna have to read directions again, but I think last time I only used 1/4 strength which was 1 tablespoon, this time I am going to use 2 tablespoons a gallon just to be sure and then put all my babies to sleep  Good luck with the worms!!!


----------



## grassified (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I had one sativa where I would turn my light on and it would stay in veg. I know others who done the same. not street lights though. the street light are to weak.



if the plant is outdoors near the streetlight it will, I have seen giant sativas, one half of them facing the street light is flowerring, the other half away from the street light is still in veg.


[email protected] said:


> So true! I can get about an ounce (dried) per plant give or take with about $20 total invested in each plant most the cost is the soil, container, and the price of the seed. if a quarter of decent weed cost $120 qrt/$480 oz them i'm saving $460 per ounce growing my own marijuana.


with numbers like those, youd think the feds would WANT people to grow their own bud instead of supporting these Mexican drug cartels...




Baked 808 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done ths before.. im gonna put a Solar powerd (LED) spot light on my outdoor (in the ground) Kush berry. Im gonna attempt to keep it in veg. i was looking around and the lights are cheap around $25. check it out will this be enough power?
> 
> 
> Ultra Bright Solar Spot Light ideal for gardening and landscapes
> ...



I researched this quite a bit a while ago...

Usually the solar lights will come on strong the first few hours, then start to dim, and continue dimming till morning when the light sensor shuts them off. SO yes, most solar lights do last all night, its just that they get dim to the point where I dont think they would keep the plant in veg, its a very small amount of light. The rate at which the light dims is depending on battery/age of battery/size of solar panel/charge of the battery (or how much energy is transferred from the solar panel to the battery to the light, which depends on total direct sunlight hours on the panel, angle of sun hitting the panel, etc 

REGARDLESS, you would only need to add about 2-3 (3-4 to be safe) more hours of sunlight (hawaii gets 11 at its lowest, and 13 in summer) to keep the plant in veg. most strains will stay in veg at 15/9.

So yeah the solar lights would work (in theory) I haven't tried it yet, mostly because im too poor to buy a solar light, and too much of a good person to not jack them from my asshole neighbors yard.

Other factors to consider would be adding an auto shutoff, so it just burns (nice and bright) for only 2-3 hours right after sundown (remember these turn on via light sensors) then shuts off. Letting them go any longer would just make a dimmer light and discharge the battery. I believe that the initial 2-3 hours of bright light would be just enough to keep it in veg, but go beyond that and the light gets so dim it wouldn't even be bright enough to keep it in veg anyhow.


please try this out and let me know if it works!


----------



## grassified (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I had one sativa where I would turn my light on and it would stay in veg. I know others who done the same. not street lights though. the street light are to weak.





[email protected] said:


> So true! I can get about an ounce (dried) per plant give or take with about $20 total invested in each plant most the cost is the soil, container, and the price of the seed. if a quarter of decent weed cost $120 qrt/$480 oz them i'm saving $460 per ounce growing my own marijuana.





tardis said:


> Yes, Every morning I have a protein shake with added probiotics every single morning. And I take a omezopryl, small orange pill. I've had to have cameras in me several times to fix my stomach, and stretching my pylorus out helped a lot. But nothing helps my stomach as much as some strains of weed when it comes to allowing food to actually digest without incident.





Baked 808 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done ths before.. im gonna put a Solar powerd (LED) spot light on my outdoor (in the ground) Kush berry. Im gonna attempt to keep it in veg. i was looking around and the lights are cheap around $25. check it out will this be enough power?
> 
> 
> Ultra Bright Solar Spot Light ideal for gardening and landscapes
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Ho Braddah Grass! get some 90% ISP Rubbing Alcohol and mix it 1:1 with water and spray it on your mater plants, those fucking spider mites will be history! Or you can get yourself a bag of &#8220;Red Man&#8221; chew (if you smoke save your butts and use those instead), boil some of the RM in water, strain it after it cools down and get after those mites. The nicotine in the tobacco is extremely toxic to insects, Neem oil is more of safety measure/preventative maintenance solution in my opinion. Neem oil doesn&#8217;t work so well as an eradication solution, you need something that will wipe them out fast.


I came back to this post to rag on you cooter, my mites love alcohol! I gave them 70% iso with a lil water mixed in, and it doesn't seem to do much to them, i think they just like getting drunk off the iso, fucking like crazy and making even more mites.

After I read your post again just now though I saw that you said redman works, well shewt i just picked meself up a pack of redman at walmart yesterday! so ill try that out. 

btw I hate walmart but they are the only supplier of fresh dip on the island besides military bases LOL



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 24, 2011)

thank you Hawaii

From Wa, from seed my Hawaiin x big bud x Dutch treat aka high definition or HD
View attachment 1704038


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html

JOIN THE THREAD AND MAKE IT EVEN BIGGER THAN IT IS NOW..PEACE..KM...

UK GROWER*_


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 24, 2011)

wow, if there was any such thing as a high pressure used thread salesman, Kev's got to be it- lol...
I know you got a ton invested in that sick grow- but what's your advertising budget like these days?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I have used AzaMax for spider mites about to hit the girl again before I move them into the tent just to be sure none move in hahahaha!!! It worked well for spider mites said to use it three times in a month or something, I am gonna have to read directions again, but I think last time I only used 1/4 strength which was 1 tablespoon, this time I am going to use 2 tablespoons a gallon just to be sure and then put all my babies to sleep  Good luck with the worms!!!


Thanks Konagirl!....the AzaMax is working, I only found one worm this morning


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2011)

grassified said:


> I came back to this post to rag on you cooter, my mites love alcohol! I gave them 70% iso with a lil water mixed in, and it doesn't seem to do much to them, i think they just like getting drunk off the iso, fucking like crazy and making even more mites.
> 
> After I read your post again just now though I saw that you said redman works, well shewt i just picked meself up a pack of redman at walmart yesterday! so ill try that out.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the ISP isn't working for you. The Redman will kick some major ass....i freeze my left over Redman juice, if you leave it in a spray bottle longer than a few days it'll start to oxidize and get all smelly and shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2011)

Ho Braddah Grass,

DR. GH turned me on to this Litttle white flys?? In Ontario


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 24, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> wow, if there was any such thing as a high pressure used thread salesman, Kev's got to be it- lol...
> I know you got a ton invested in that sick grow- but what's your advertising budget like these days?


Thanks for bringing him to our thread 
I hope that he is not going to come here and spam for rep points and viewers like he has on other good threads...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't bring anyone here man... But if you have a problem with him, just tell him... He's a bit hyper on here, but I'm sure he doesn't want to upset anyone...


----------



## jack47 (Jul 24, 2011)

My God ... is it really necessary to have this thread continuing. 

START A NEW THREAD HOMIE


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread will live on FOREVER!

MuahahahahahahAhahaha!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2011)

jack47 said:


> My God ... is it really necessary to have this thread continuing.


Yes, it is necessary, jack.


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 25, 2011)

jack47 said:


> My God ... is it really necessary to have this thread continuing.
> 
> START A NEW THREAD HOMIE


jack... its very necessary. "FOREVER!"


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just picked up some AzaMax has anyone tried it? Man i feel like i just got anal raped $27 for 4oz...lol....over the last few days Ive been combating these fucking little green worms, I've been hitting the plants with 50/50 water to rubbing alcohol, interestingly enough the water and RA knocks them off the plant and they fall off into the plants container where the worms become easier to see and kill. The worms are isolated to the Blue Diesel. Im hoping the AzaMax eradicates them completely.


I might be a little late to chime in on this, but be careful w/ the AzaMax. It's always worked for me, but I've had rooted clones look like they were burning when I used 1 tablespoon/gallon. If you do have problems after you spray it, I foliar sprayed all my plants after in order to 'wash' it off. . . they recovered fine, but still. . . good luck, Coots.

edit: I'm over this Kevin Murphy guy. Talk about a kook-- constantly trying to get more friends, constantly trying to have a party over at his thread. Brah, seems like one Tila Tequila to me. 

edit edit: This thread ain't goin' nowhere. Hit the road, JACK!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2011)

jack47 said:


> My God ... is it really necessary to have this thread continuing.
> 
> START A NEW THREAD HOMIE


Jesus H Christ! it's fuck'n troll week on RIU!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I might be a little late to chime in on this, but be careful w/ the AzaMax. It's always worked for me, but I've had rooted clones look like they were burning when I used 1 tablespoon/gallon. If you do have problems after you spray it, I foliar sprayed all my plants after in order to 'wash' it off. . . they recovered fine, but still. . . good luck, Coots.
> 
> edit: I'm over this Kevin Murphy guy. Talk about a kook-- constantly trying to get more friends, constantly trying to have a party over at his thread. Brah, seems like one Tila Tequila to me.
> 
> edit edit: This thread ain't goin' nowhere. Hit the road, JACK!


Thanks Bobo! It seems to be working, i've been foliar spraying them with no ill effects.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to hear it. The strain I had problems with was Big Buddha Cheese. Cheese is kinda a weird plant tho... always a little tweaky. After I work in my garden, it gives me hives, too lol. Gotta wear long sleeves and rubber gloves!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus H Christ! it's fuck'n troll week on RIU!


 Funny- it was just last week or so I was sayin this little corner of RIU was alot better in terms of trolls... I wouldn't worry much, they come and go, but the main people here will keep a good foundation... If you ignore someone long enough they wont have much to keep going on... 
Try some of this-


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Funny- it was just last week or so I was sayin this little corner of RIU was alot better in terms of trolls... I wouldn't worry much, they come and go, but the main people here will keep a good foundation... If you ignore someone long enough they wont have much to keep going on...
> Try some of this-
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Mwuahah! I've got some troll spray. It's called "one fut"  Apply liberally to troll's head, and it's all gravy.


----------



## tardis (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mwuahah! I've got some troll spray. It's called "one fut"  Apply liberally to troll's head, and it's all gravy.


Hopefully the fut isn't all gravy! Pilau Gravy.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

tardis said:


> Hopefully the fut isn't all gravy! Pilau Gravy.


ew! maybe better if it is? stupid troll heh heh


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> ew! maybe better if it is? stupid troll heh heh


lol...

Now here's some gravy... And it'll take more than a few BT's before I get my appetite back... UGH!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTHp5aMLVrA&feature=related


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> lol...
> 
> Now here's some gravy... And it'll take more than a few BT's before I get my appetite back... UGH!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTHp5aMLVrA&feature=related


 Dude, you were NOT kidding. Gnarly!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> lol...
> 
> Now here's some gravy... And it'll take more than a few BT's before I get my appetite back... UGH!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTHp5aMLVrA&feature=related


 damn dude!!! I hope that ain't you. that is fuckin' gross!! lol she kept saying "it smells so bad" lol

damn thing looked like toothpaste coming out. it was a load too, lol


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude!!! I hope that ain't you. that is fuckin' gross!! lol she kept saying "it smells so bad" lol
> 
> damn thing looked like toothpaste coming out. it was a load too, lol


hahaha hell no that's not me! I doubt anyone would admit to it either- LOL Yes, the girls screaming and comments on the stench made me laugh even harder...


----------



## tardis (Jul 25, 2011)

yUCK. Just Yuck. i coudln't finish that video.

Oh yeah and this thread is immortal like a highlander.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 25, 2011)

..............


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 25, 2011)

some more pics I found on the internet......


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 26, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> some more pics I found on the internet......


Your er um search engine seems superior...


----------



## spen (Jul 26, 2011)

Aloha all! I am planning on growing for my first time this year, it will be a guerilla grow here on maui. It wont be anything big, I only have ten seeds or so. I have hiked through/scouted out several remote areas, however, I am not sure as to what to look for when looking for a grow spot. I figuar the basics would be pretty obviouse (lots of light, near by water source etc..), but what other sources might I take into account?... Consealing my garden with the natural surrounding? Bugs, Pigs, Deer? Soil Ph? 

One method I am considering trying is growing in containers in the cane fields. If anybody can share with me there experiences and knowledge, or even other areas where I may consider exploring, please enlighten me!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well here is an update of my babies and they have their new tent with the new light!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 26, 2011)

spen said:


> Aloha all! I am planning on growing for my first time this year, it will be a guerilla grow here on maui. It wont be anything big, I only have ten seeds or so. I have hiked through/scouted out several remote areas, however, I am not sure as to what to look for when looking for a grow spot. I figuar the basics would be pretty obviouse (lots of light, near by water source etc..), but what other sources might I take into account?... Consealing my garden with the natural surrounding? Bugs, Pigs, Deer? Soil Ph?
> 
> One method I am considering trying is growing in containers in the cane fields. If anybody can share with me there experiences and knowledge, or even other areas where I may consider exploring, please enlighten me!


Which side are you wanting to be near? Let me know the gps co-ordinates once you get going and I'll let u know what I think 

<evil laugh>

Not sure if cane fields will work- the cane grows tall and might take the sunlight, or if you cleared an area it might look weird from the air... I'm sure someone has done it, perhaps they'll say...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Well here is an update of my babies and they have their new tent with the new light!!!
> View attachment 1706438View attachment 1706435View attachment 1706433View attachment 1706432View attachment 1706430View attachment 1706428View attachment 1706427View attachment 1706425View attachment 1706424View attachment 1706423View attachment 1706422View attachment 1706421View attachment 1706419View attachment 1706417View attachment 1706414View attachment 1706410View attachment 1706407View attachment 1706405View attachment 1706404View attachment 1706402View attachment 1706400View attachment 1706398


Looking damn good there Kona... Actually looks like you know what you're doing so far- I think I'm gonna have you over here to help me with my seed too! 
(Lets see how long I can keep this up)...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah how long can you keep it up? hehehehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have not seen your island yet


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 26, 2011)

*looks the other way while rubbing his foot in the dirt*


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I have not seen your island yet


 Datz cool... I'll have to show ya around... the kids are really cute here...

[video=youtube;dHb6aXN1-So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHb6aXN1-So[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> lol...
> 
> Now here's some gravy... And it'll take more than a few BT's before I get my appetite back... UGH!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTHp5aMLVrA&feature=related


Thickened Country Gravy that is, Fuck the paper towels they should have been soaking up all that loveliness with a homemade biscuitlol.TB it time to change out the Tricky in your name and replace it with Nastylolthat was awesome brah! I was just waiting for an alien monster to emerge form that dudes back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> ..............


Crystallize!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Well here is an update of my babies and they have their new tent with the new light!!!
> View attachment 1706438View attachment 1706435View attachment 1706433View attachment 1706432View attachment 1706430View attachment 1706428View attachment 1706427View attachment 1706425View attachment 1706424View attachment 1706423View attachment 1706422View attachment 1706421View attachment 1706419View attachment 1706417View attachment 1706414View attachment 1706410View attachment 1706407View attachment 1706405View attachment 1706404View attachment 1706402View attachment 1706400View attachment 1706398


Nice konagirl! I love how you pose the plants on the chair (get up there plant it's time for a glamour shot).


----------



## tardis (Jul 26, 2011)

Rainbows are a Hawaii thing so I thought I'd stop with all this nasty NSFW stuff and post a nice clean wholesome skittles commercial to help bring the room away from the disgusting stuff its going to. Skittles, taste the rainbow.

[video=youtube;qvgYAwDORo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvgYAwDORo4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2011)

tardis said:


> Rainbows are a Hawaii thing so I thought I'd stop with all this nasty NSFW stuff and post a nice clean wholesome skittles commercial to help bring the room away from the disgusting stuff its going to. Skittles, taste the rainbow.
> 
> [video]http://vimeo.com/stepcousins/skittles[/video]


Yeah! I'd like to pop my rainbow maker on that chicks face too!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, Thanks Tardis for cleaning up the thread from my dirty sense of humor and worlds most disgusting zit video... Much better bro... hehe
By the way, I watched that zit video over and over- sick I know, but I was trying to figure out if it was real, and I think it is- which makes it all the more crazy...


----------



## tardis (Jul 26, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Lol, Thanks Tardis for cleaning up the thread from my dirty sense of humor and worlds most disgusting zit video... Much better bro... hehe
> By the way, I watched that zit video over and over- sick I know, but I was trying to figure out if it was real, and I think it is- which makes it all the more crazy...


Crazy part is after the zit was gone the guy weighed 5 pounds lighter.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2011)

I think that was actually a staph infection and not a zit, lol. regardless, it was one of the grossest things I seen.


----------



## tardis (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think that was actually a staph infection and not a zit, lol. regardless, it was one of the grossest things I seen.


Anyone for cream puffs?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok ewwwwwww now I will never have an appetite lol


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 27, 2011)

Aloha,

Does anyone have the heads up on what NED, DEA, or PD is up to this week. I know that Aunty had some info about last week and hope that she always gets the heads up so she can share with us. I know that Green Harvest was on Kauai and scored 1,800 plants. 

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/126232703.html

Mahalo and Aloha,
Waiakeauka


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 27, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Does anyone have the heads up on what NED, DEA, or PD is up to this week. I know that Aunty had some info about last week and hope that she always gets the heads up so she can share with us. I know that Green Harvest was on Kauai and scored 1,800 plants.
> 
> ...


Good keeping up on this Waiakeauka, I hope someone has info. It makes me wonder how funny it must look from outside the earth to aliens perhaps, watching the ritual of using helicopters and all sorts of money and resources to wage a war on a plant when there are so many real issues needing attention... And the funny part is the only main thing that plant does is make people laugh and only if they decide to eat or smoke it. I'd say it looks like humans are fighting against happiness and one of the special gifts nature has to offer us. I guess processed drugs are one thing, but I don't think any person should be able to tell me what to make of the natural world around me or how to use the things it produces if it's not hurting anyone else.


----------



## watersrunning (Jul 27, 2011)

just wondering what types of DETOX solutions people used and passed drug tests with? i just found out i need to test in a few days...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 27, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> just wondering what types of DETOX solutions people used and passed drug tests with? i just found out i need to test in a few days...


I used "urine luck" hehe and friend used carb max.. These were both years ago and I'll assume nowadays there is better stuff out. I've read most tests can tell if you use these products however, and the best bet is to get some good pee and use one of those fake penis with warmed bag thingies... I bet they pat ya down and check for that too though... Anyway, I know that if you do nothing else- it's really important to drink alot of water because it will dilute your levels, and can take some b vitamins to keep it looking more yellow. Those labs aren't dumb, and they know everyone is thinking just what you are right now...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Good keeping up on this Waiakeauka, I hope someone has info. It makes me wonder how funny it must look from outside the earth to aliens perhaps, watching the ritual of using helicopters and all sorts of money and resources to wage a war on a plant when there are so many real issues needing attention... And the funny part is the only main thing that plant does is make people laugh and only if they decide to eat or smoke it. I'd say it looks like humans are fighting against happiness and one of the special gifts nature has to offer us. I guess processed drugs are one thing, but I don't think any person should be able to tell me what to make of the natural world around me or how to use the things it produces if it's not hurting anyone else.


 you didn't know? aliens are the ones who brought the ganga to earth


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> just wondering what types of DETOX solutions people used and passed drug tests with? i just found out i need to test in a few days...


 liquid bentonite, lots of water, and the sauna. works everytime for me no matter how toxic I am. liquid bentonite is marketed as Sonne #7. I also take fiber on a daily basis.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think that was actually a staph infection and not a zit, lol. regardless, it was one of the grossest things I seen.


Or a sebaceous syst. Regardless, that guy just invited everything bad into his body for a bacteria bash lol.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 27, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha,
> Does anyone have the heads up on what NED, DEA, or PD is up to this week. I know that Aunty had some info about last week and hope that she always gets the heads up so she can share with us. I know that Green Harvest was on Kauai and scored 1,800 plants.
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/126232703.html
> 
> ...


The author of the article you linked seems to give the impression that they are done for now..

_"Operation Green Harvest, which ended last week, was a joint effort by the Kauai Police Department, Honolulu Police Department, Maui Police Department, Drug Enforcement Agency, Department of Land and Natural Resources, the state Narcotics Enforcement Division and U.S. Coast Guard._"

*
So are they saying that Big Island police did not participate?* That's interesting


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 27, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> The author of the article you linked seems to give the impression that they are done for now..
> 
> _"Operation Green Harvest, which ended last week, was a joint effort by the Kauai Police Department, Honolulu Police Department, Maui Police Department, Drug Enforcement Agency, Department of Land and Natural Resources, the state Narcotics Enforcement Division and U.S. Coast Guard._"
> 
> ...


Could the Peaceful Sky be a factor why no Hawaii County Police Officers participated?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 28, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Could the Peaceful Sky be a factor why no Hawaii County Police Officers participated?


Well Peaceful Sky is a 24 plant limit..... We can only assume that there are at least a few grows that exceed that limit on the Big Island  
I am guessing the Big Island outgrows Oahu + Maui + Kauai combined in terms of overall quantity. 

Someone posted last week that babylon was flying in the wild west (fern & Hawaiian acres). I did not hear any reports from our Puna crew though


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 28, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> The author of the article you linked seems to give the impression that they are done for now..
> 
> _"Operation Green Harvest, which ended last week, was a joint effort by the Kauai Police Department, Honolulu Police Department, Maui Police Department, Drug Enforcement Agency, Department of Land and Natural Resources, the state Narcotics Enforcement Division and U.S. Coast Guard._"
> 
> ...


Yes, and I hope the mention of foot traps means the bastards got their ankles snapped at... hehehe


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 28, 2011)

okay, GreenHarvest flew on the Big Island about a week ago. Or at least that is when they were in my subdivision. As far as why Big Island cops did not get involved because Big Island raids have to be done by Big Island cops...period. No more shuttling in cops from other counties to here. 

Last year some Big Island cops got into it with outer island cops here during the raiding season here. I'm talking "assholes & elbows", fuckers went at it full on. Can you imagine, Greenharvest lowers cops onto your property. Just when you think you're gonna get busted....blam...you look out your window after flushing your stash only to see several cops fighting on your property!? That's what happened here last year. So over zealous cops from Honolulu or Maui decided they wanted to play Rambo here. Against the wishes of local law enforcement because they have family involved in the industry.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Waiakea-
Did you ever get the predatory nematodes? Was it for fungus gnats? How did it work for you? 

Mahalo


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, GreenHarvest flew on the Big Island about a week ago. Or at least that is when they were in my subdivision. As far as why Big Island cops did not get involved because Big Island raids have to be done by Big Island cops...period. No more shuttling in cops from other counties to here.
> 
> Last year some Big Island cops got into it with outer island cops here during the raiding season here. I'm talking "assholes & elbows", fuckers went at it full on. Can you imagine, Greenharvest lowers cops onto your property. Just when you think you're gonna get busted....blam...you look out your window after flushing your stash only to see several cops fighting on your property!? That's what happened here last year. So over zealous cops from Honolulu or Maui decided they wanted to play Rambo here. Against the wishes of local law enforcement because they have family involved in the industry.


Silly piggies. Sounds like they could use a joint lol  

Hey Puna, you ever grow the Death Strain? My wife is from Puna, and her parents used to grow it all the time... that, and the Puna Budder-- until they got the Widow, that is.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 28, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Waiakea-
> Did you ever get the predatory nematodes? Was it for fungus gnats? How did it work for you?
> 
> Mahalo


No I didnt get the predatory nematodes. Crop Production Services was the only one that said they could order it for you but it would cost $280. I am going to try and get some this winter when the temperature is low since the high temperature can kill them during shipping. I am just using 100% Neem Oil to control my gnats and other soil dwellers.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow LMFAO that is funny the cops were fighting, well even though I am within my legal limit and everything I am still relieved they are done for now, I know all of my comrades are safe for now


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys I finally did some clones and cut my WW done to size!!!
Here is the WW cut down to size, well somewhat haha!!!! before and after 
Here are the cutlings, they are so cute!!!https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1710163d1311901453-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-052.jpg
and I couldn't help but post a pic of my lil girls marigold that just bloomed the other day




She is so proud she grew a flower with mommy hehehe!!!https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1710166d1311901506-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-062.jpg


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 28, 2011)

All... Thanks for helping me figure out what all these low flying helos are. Would always comment to my wife that I bet they are out looking for weed and low and behold I see LOTS of post about Green Harvest. Unfortunately, I was not aware that there was and "official" named operation on the islands. Feel like I've been under a rock 

So, is GH an ongoing operation i.e. 365, all year round or do they mount up around traditional Hawaiian harvest time? Was a little freaked to read in earlier posts that they are using IR to locate indoor grows. I'm a dedicated CFL dude so hoping it's not as obvious as an HPS grow on the helo IRs.

I don't have the "blue card" yet, and frankly, I'm stilling weighing the pros-cons as I'm not thrilled to have my info in a database so these fawkers can make unannounced visits. Plus, don't know if being registered for a "blue card" is compatible with government work. Anyway, thanks for all the updates on GH. Can NOT believe they expend so many resources to hunt for plants on our small islands. Just baffling.


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> All... Thanks for helping me figure out what all these low flying helos are. Would always comment to my wife that I bet they are out looking for weed and low and behold I see LOTS of post about Green Harvest. Unfortunately, I was not aware that there was and "official" named operation on the islands. Feel like I've been under a rock
> 
> So, is GH an ongoing operation i.e. 365, all year round or do they mount up around traditional Hawaiian harvest time? Was a little freaked to read in earlier posts that they are using IR to locate indoor grows. I'm a dedicated CFL dude so hoping it's not as obvious as an HPS grow on the helo IRs.
> 
> I don't have the "blue card" yet, and frankly, I'm stilling weighing the pros-cons as I'm not thrilled to have my info in a database so these fawkers can make unannounced visits. Plus, don't know if being registered for a "blue card" is compatible with government work. Anyway, thanks for all the updates on GH. Can NOT believe they expend so many resources to hunt for plants on our small islands. Just baffling.


When I weighed the pros and cons I came to realize its better to comply so you sleep at night. A little peace of mind is valuable thing. Knowing i'm legal statewise and legit in my usage I am comfortable learning to grow my own.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 29, 2011)

I believe cfl's don't crete the ir and they have no technology to seek for them. Since cfl's are a common household bulb it would be hard for them to tell anyway. MH and hps are not your typical indoor lighting, so it's easier to consider it a target. If you google there is at least one article describing how to block the ir from leaking out your house through the windows. I remember there was some styrofoam involved...


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> All... Thanks for helping me figure out what all these low flying helos are. Would always comment to my wife that I bet they are out looking for weed and low and behold I see LOTS of post about Green Harvest. Unfortunately, I was not aware that there was and "official" named operation on the islands. Feel like I've been under a rock
> 
> So, is GH an ongoing operation i.e. 365, all year round or do they mount up around traditional Hawaiian harvest time? Was a little freaked to read in earlier posts that they are using IR to locate indoor grows. I'm a dedicated CFL dude so hoping it's not as obvious as an HPS grow on the helo IRs.
> 
> I don't have the "blue card" yet, and frankly, I'm stilling weighing the pros-cons as I'm not thrilled to have my info in a database so these fawkers can make unannounced visits. Plus, don't know if being registered for a "blue card" is compatible with government work. Anyway, thanks for all the updates on GH. Can NOT believe they expend so many resources to hunt for plants on our small islands. Just baffling.


They can't see cfls. You're good. Unless you're running like 10,000+ watts. But I think your house would burn down first.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 29, 2011)

spen said:


> Aloha all! I am planning on growing for my first time this year, it will be a guerilla grow here on maui. It wont be anything big, I only have ten seeds or so. I have hiked through/scouted out several remote areas, however, I am not sure as to what to look for when looking for a grow spot. I figuar the basics would be pretty obviouse (lots of light, near by water source etc..), but what other sources might I take into account?... Consealing my garden with the natural surrounding? Bugs, Pigs, Deer? Soil Ph?
> 
> One method I am considering trying is growing in containers in the cane fields. If anybody can share with me there experiences and knowledge, or even other areas where I may consider exploring, please enlighten me!


There's choke guys that grow out in the canefields and plenty of people know it too. If you grow in the cane fields don't be too disappointed if they get ripped. I've known at least one guy who's plants got ripped and I've known guys that go out looking for other peoples plants. It might be fine too though; probably something like the lottery.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to let the Puna braddahs know, I just saw yesterday that the Ace Hardware is Keaau is now selling Fox Farm soil (Ocean Forest and the Original) and nutrients; they've got some other brands now too. I think the prices are close to the Garden Exchange prices too, if not the same.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 29, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, GreenHarvest flew on the Big Island about a week ago. Or at least that is when they were in my subdivision. As far as why Big Island cops did not get involved because Big Island raids have to be done by Big Island cops...period. No more shuttling in cops from other counties to here.
> 
> Last year some Big Island cops got into it with outer island cops here during the raiding season here. I'm talking "assholes & elbows", fuckers went at it full on. Can you imagine, Greenharvest lowers cops onto your property. Just when you think you're gonna get busted....blam...you look out your window after flushing your stash only to see several cops fighting on your property!? That's what happened here last year. So over zealous cops from Honolulu or Maui decided they wanted to play Rambo here. Against the wishes of local law enforcement because they have family involved in the industry.


Do you know if that means GH isn't going to be operating on the Big Island for now? Since they're not going to be bringing in cops from other counties and technically B.I. cops aren't funded for GH. I guess the DEA/Feds could still continue though.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 29, 2011)

spen said:


> One method I am considering trying is growing in containers in the cane fields. If anybody can share with me there experiences and knowledge, or even other areas where I may consider exploring, please enlighten me!


Hey Spen, have you considered doin a guerilla grow in the treetops? would help to prevent pigs eating the plants or rippers stealing them...i don't think most people are looking up in the trees when they're tryin to find grows on the ground


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 29, 2011)

shit so i've been seein a few gnats flyin around, killed one big one today that was in the soil.....hung up some sticky fly traps, sprayed the plants and soil with neem oil, set out a couple small bowls of apple cider vinegar which i heard helps attract them to drown in.....and now i'm seein these tiny white bugs crawlin around on top of the soil. They're only in the 3 pots that i have clones in and they aren't attacking the foilage (yet), just cruizin around in the dirt, so i sprayed more neem and am thinkin about mosquito dunks if it gets worse, altho i'm not even sure what the hell kind of bug it is. lstd a few more plants and also put some mushroom cakes in their fruiting chambers  phew! been a stressful couple of hours...i'm gonna drink some beer or wine now. hope you all have a great friday night and weekend!! ~


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jul 29, 2011)

The Hilo Ace has a better inventory of Fox Farm soils and nutrients compared to the Keaau Ace.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 29, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> The Hilo Ace has a better inventory of Fox Farm soils and nutrients compared to the Keaau Ace.


may I suggest to you folks that love & use Foxfarm to be extra careful. If you use their salts, flush the shit outta your girls. Plus, if you use Foxfarm salts, make sure you don't use 'White Shark" at the same time. Only product from Foxfarm that is organic is , 'Big Bloom', and that is basically just a watered down version of worm castings & bat guano. Anything Foxfarm that has the ingredient "ETBD", I believe it is will kill all forms of micro-beasties that normally are benifical to your grow.

I've given away all my Foxfarm inventory except for 'Big Bloom' & 'Ocean Forrest'. The two only tru organic products Foxfarm offeres up to the public. I know a lot of you are in places were Foxfarm is the best game in town, and in some cases the only game in town. So I suggest that you use it at minimal strength. Plus flush at least every other week the prevent salt build ups in your containers. The roots will love you for it!


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 30, 2011)

I use Foxfarm Ocean Forest and mix with my recycled soil .. and then mix that with generic potting soil... and let it cook for 30 days..
I use Foxfarm Happy Frog with my supersoil mix... I use Big Bloom when I need it but supersoil has the nutes covered so far...
*
Recycled Soil Mix-
Ocean Forest 7 parts, Recycled supersoil 6 parts, 3 parts potting soil*.. _Adding dolomite and oyster shell flour to bring down the pH to at least 6_... 

*Supersoil Mix*
*Roots Organic Soil*- 75 cups (1/2 bag)
*Recycled Soil Mix*- 50 cups
*Happy Frog Soil*- 50 cups
*Worm Castings*- 13 cups
*Bone Meal*- 1 cup
*Blood Meal*- 1/2 cup
*Kelp Meal*- 1/2 cup
*Dolomite*- 1/2 cup
*Oyster Shell Flour*- 1/4 cup
*Green Sand*- 1/4 cup
*Trace Minerals*- 1 tablespoon...
(I know this looks like the Subcool recipe, but I stole it from some dude named Vic who came up with it way before and you can find it on thcfarmer 

_I haven't had to add anything really except a preventive shot of Big Bloom... and really keep an eye on the pH... _


Puna Bud I'm pretty sure that Fox Farms Happy Frog is organic too


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hehehe I just bought a new bong, while I was out picking up my medicine after my drs appt!!!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 30, 2011)

can i help you resinate it?


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 30, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> They can't see cfls. You're good. Unless you're running like 10,000+ watts. But I think your house would burn down first.


Ok, so it has come to my attention that this info is misleading. 10,000 watts of any light would generate a lot of heat. But when I hear "cfl-grow" I think of people using multiple small bulbs (23w-46w) that probably uses around 100-300w total. I have done this in the past, and heat wasn't much of an issue, just use a fan to blow air at the lights. My grow room temps were the same as other rooms in the house, so I doubt it would register as suspicious. 

But hey, just my opinion. I always like to learn so if you guys have any more info on detecting indoor grows I'm all ears


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 30, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Ok, so it has come to my attention that this info is misleading. 10,000 watts of any light would generate a lot of heat. But when I hear "cfl-grow" I think of people using multiple small bulbs (23w-46w) that probably uses around 100-300w total. I have done this in the past, and heat wasn't much of an issue, just use a fan to blow air at the lights. My grow room temps were the same as other rooms in the house, so I doubt it would register as suspicious.
> 
> But hey, just my opinion. I always like to learn so if you guys have any more info on detecting indoor grows I'm all ears


I think you're right for all practical purposes Del. There are many people running mulltiple cfl's in their house right now as lighting. They could not tell the difference, and probably never can. I'm trying to find it somewhere, but on google I did see an article that told how to proof your house against the helicoptor sensors (it was for a big city somewhere). I remember blocking the windows with a couple layers of thick styrofoam sheeting and aluminum foil or reflectix and reflectix tape. They had you use the nightshot on your video camera to test out your work. It made sense to me- and apparently if the walls are adequetely insulated, only the windows allow them to sense the ir emmissions. Although it's not something I need to concern myself with, it was still interesting to read. Apparently water cooled lighting literaly washes the evidence down the drain and are much harder to detect (from what I've read).


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 30, 2011)

> Waiakeauka
> The Hilo Ace has a better inventory of Fox Farm soils and nutrients compared to the Keaau Ace.





> Puna Bud
> May I suggest to you folks that love & use Foxfarm to be extra careful. If you use their salts, flush the shit outta your girls. Plus, if you use Foxfarm salts, make sure you don't use 'White Shark" at the same time. Only product from Foxfarm that is organic is , 'Big Bloom', and that is basically just a watered down version of worm castings & bat guano. Anything Foxfarm that has the ingredient "ETBD", I believe it is will kill all forms of micro-beasties that normally are benifical to your grow.
> 
> I've given away all my Foxfarm inventory except for 'Big Bloom' & 'Ocean Forrest'. The two only tru organic products Foxfarm offeres up to the public. I know a lot of you are in places were Foxfarm is the best game in town, and in some cases the only game in town. So I suggest that you use it at minimal strength. Plus flush at least every other week the prevent salt build ups in your containers. The roots will love you for it!


I actually haven't used any Fox Farm products yet, I just thought it was rad that the Keaau Ace had it stocked. I was planning on using Big Bloom though, because I heard good results for it and it's organic.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 30, 2011)

Hawaii Growers... You're slacking!

_UKIAH, Calif. (AP) &#8212; Law enforcement officials said Friday they struck a major blow against illegal marijuana cultivation on public lands in the heart of Northern California pot country._
_The two-week operation to purge the Mendocino National Forest of illicit pot gardens uprooted 460,000 pot plants and led to more than 100 arrests, U.S. Attorney Melinda Haag said._
_About 1,500 pounds of processed marijuana, 27 guns and 11 vehicles were also seized._
_The 900,000-acre forest &#8212; larger than Rhode Island &#8212; spans six counties in a region of mountains and forests known as the Emerald Triangle for its high concentration of pot farms. Agents raided more than 50 gardens teeming with trash, irrigation pipes and chemicals that damage forestland and waterways, authorities said._
_"The Mendocino National Forest is under attack by drug traffickers," Haag said._
_The operation was part of an annual summer effort to eradicate marijuana from public lands across the state. Six sheriff's departments, the state anti-narcotics bureau and at least a half-dozen federal agencies took part in the effort in the forest._
_Spearheading the raids was Mendocino County Sheriff Tom Allman, who in his years on the job has had to balance county medical marijuana ordinances with state law and the complete federal ban on the drug. Allman said none of the gardens busted showed any sign of being used to grow medical marijuana._
_Each summer for the past several years, authorities report seizing millions of pot plants from local, state and national parks, forests and other wilderness areas. Public lands are often favored by clandestine growers for their remote locations and rugged terrain._
_In previous years, officials have blamed Mexican drug cartels for some of the state's largest growing operations. Haag declined Friday to comment on where those arrested in the current operation were from but said 25 are already facing federal charges._
_The decision to focus on Mendocino National Forest this year stemmed from citizen complaints a year ago about an increasing number of confrontations with armed guards protecting pot grows, Allman said._


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 30, 2011)

Nah... Just prefer the focus stays elsewhere, anywhere but HI . Also hoping any potential federal spending cuts include defunding Green Harvest operations. As I type there are helos flying above... No shit!! WTF.



Sheckster said:


> Hawaii Growers... You're slacking!
> 
> _UKIAH, Calif. (AP)  Law enforcement officials said Friday they struck a major blow against illegal marijuana cultivation on public lands in the heart of Northern California pot country._
> _The two-week operation to purge the Mendocino National Forest of illicit pot gardens uprooted 460,000 pot plants and led to more than 100 arrests, U.S. Attorney Melinda Haag said._
> ...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, and as much as I am for the plant, leaving toxic garbage lying around and having armed guards in our national forest areas where families camp and hike isn't really cool either. The way I see it- if they federally decriminalized, then these large ops would either not exist, or would be regulated properly. You have to wonder what comes first- the chicken or the egg in this situation. Either way, that stuff does not help out in a good public image for growing in general.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats all mexi cartel shit, get all them fuckers!! Harder to get the schwag across border with homeland security and satellites that can see tunnels so they just do big nasty grows deep in pristine habitats and then leave everything......thanks to prohibition


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree. Get those bastards out of the Mendo forests. They aren't the same people we are, and they hurt the aina, not help it with their toxic growing practices and guns. It's true-- if we legalized weed these fuckers would be all pau.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 30, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Yeah, and as much as I am for the plant, leaving toxic garbage lying around and having armed guards in our national forest areas where families camp and hike isn't really cool either. The way I see it- if they federally decriminalized, then these large ops would either not exist, or would be regulated properly. You have to wonder what comes first- the chicken or the egg in this situation. Either way, that stuff does not help out in a good public image for growing in general.



I agree Tric. Hope I didn't come across as a non-caring, cold hearted bastard I just meant that I'd rather have the focus elsewhere and/or on something else.

I have some very good friends that are farmers/growers in Mendo county and they are also feeling the heat due to the cartels moving in and essentially leaving behind toxic wastelands.

Overgrow the Nation


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 30, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> I agree Tric. Hope I didn't come across as a non-caring, cold hearted bastard I just meant that I'd rather have the focus elsewhere and/or on something else.
> 
> I have some very good friends that are farmers/growers in Mendo county and they are also feeling the heat due to the cartels moving in and essentially leaving behind toxic wastelands.
> 
> Overgrow the Nation


I knew what you meant man, and was just mentioning the other side too. I thought about it more and have a feeling this op might have been the brainchild of some people that worry about losing thier jobs in light of federal decriminalization. If they can prove to the public that pot is evil and out of control, then it's just job securty for them. It's just another blow towards legalization if you take it for face value. What I hope the public largely recognizes is that the problem was started by making it illegal in the first place. There is going to be a big fight from the people who's money comes from busting growers. There is a whole lot of them, and once again, money and greed usually weighs in more than the actual well being of the majority of citizens. Seriously though, do you expect these people to lay down and be fine with unemployment? They have families to feed too. It's just such a mess to unwind now.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 30, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I knew what you meant man, and was just mentioning the other side too. I thought about it more and have a feeling this op might have been the brainchild of some people that worry about losing thier jobs in light of federal decriminalization. If they can prove to the public that pot is evil and out of control, then it's just job securty for them. It's just another blow towards legalization if you take it for face value. What I hope the public largely recognizes is that the problem was started by making it illegal in the first place. There is going to be a big fight from the people who's money comes from busting growers. There is a whole lot of them, and once again, money and greed usually weighs in more than the actual well being of the majority of citizens. Seriously though, do you expect these people to lay down and be fine with unemployment? They have families to feed too. It's just such a mess to unwind now.


Good points all. I agree, this will be a mess for years. Hell, our state legislature didn't even take up all the bills passed and approved by the senate. Luckily we have a two year cycle and the bills won't die.

Check out this interesting read http://www.drugscience.org/States/HI/HI.pdf. Draw your own conclusions. I post this as the helos stay in a perpetual hover over central Oahu at this very moment.


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 30, 2011)

Funny that this information isn't in any of the US news outlets..
Got this from BBC News - 
*Police seize $1.7bn worth of marijuana in California*

_They have also arrested 97 people over the past three weeks, most of them Mexican nationals believed to have ties with Mexican drug cartels. _


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been seeing a lot less caterpillars these past couple weeks...
Anyone else notice they are disappearing?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, had abunch of the little green ones that eat yur leaves from the bottom and crapt all over the place about a month ago, pulled them all off by hand and haven't seen any in a couple weeks.....are these guys seasonal/location specific or do you just see them about a couple weeks after moving plants outside? I read somewhere if your plant has alot of calcium it tends to deter them, no idea if this is correct......I just use an integrated pest managment routine using physical control, foliar spraying(neem, dr. bronners, kelp or epsom salt) and companion planting. When I use to plant nasturtiums close though, they seemed to attract bud worms.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 31, 2011)

I never saw those little worms until I moved to this location, at my old place(1/4 mi away) I only saw the bud worms that make the web in your buds but I don't have them here...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 31, 2011)

So if the cops got the mexi's crops _just_ in Mendo _just_ this summer and it was valued at $1.7B, imagine how much money the cartels really pull in. Thats alot of power...enough to win the war on drugs I guess...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 31, 2011)

Got a question all. Picked up a couple of bags of Root Organic and when I opened one bag a cloud on gnats came flying out. Looked inside and crawling with thousands of gnats. Should I return bags or just bake and sterilize soil, which will kill all the gnats AND soil nutes? If I return the bags, it won't be for an exchange as I'm sure the rest of their stock is contaminated as well. So, I'll be stuck without any quality soil as there are very few places that sell Roots or FF on the island. Thoughts?


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 31, 2011)

In four years at the location I am at, I never saw those centipedes until about 6 months ago... They hit hard for the first 4 months and now they seem to have subsided...
I would imagine the weather probably caused the centipedes to start early and whatever their predator is that keeps them under control wasn't there to mitigate their numbers...


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 31, 2011)

Fuzznuts seal the bag with the fungus gnats.... Take it back.... 
What store did you get it from?


----------



## CHOCOLATEsteven (Aug 1, 2011)

Aloha No.
I am a soon to be first-time grower in Pepe'eke'o. I was wondering if using liquid ferts meant for hydro grows is advisable in a traditional soil grow?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 1, 2011)

CHOCOLATEsteven said:


> Aloha No.
> I am a soon to be first-time grower in Pepe'eke'o. I was wondering if using liquid ferts meant for hydro grows is advisable in a traditional soil grow?


Welcome chocolatesteven. There is likely alot of different opinions on this- so here is my personal outlook. Normal organic nutrients in soil usually need to be broken down by the balance of mycorrhizae and other little "good guys" living at the roots, while hydro nutes are chemicals already broken down and ready to be instantly usable by the plants- but in the end hydro nutes will grow plants in soil quite nicely. If you are doing a completely organic grow, then you'll likely stay away from the hydro nutes. I am not aware of any scientific proof that organics are any better than chemical ferts, but lots of people tend to claim there is a better taste and quality of the smoke with organics. I tend to think there are alot of variables, and some of the best I've ever tried happened to be grown in hydro conditions. The best thing I'd say is to play around with both, and see what works for you and your preferences, but again, hydro nutes will work fine in soil. Check out homebrewer's threads- he mainly does ebb/flow hydro, and has recently been very happy with dynagrow products, he also does some soil grows, watering with dynagrow, and has some beautiful pics/smoke reports to support. I would never debate that one is better than the other- as it's a matter of preference in my mind, and I don't see any reason one train of thought is better than the other- they are just 2 different approaches and both grow plants. FYI- I am building sterile aeroponic system and plan to use chemical nutes, but my vegetable garden- I do keep completely organic..


----------



## CHOCOLATEsteven (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I am thinking about doing organic ferts sometime in the future. However, this being my first grow and it being close to short season, I decided to go with the less time consuming option. Also, it's quite rainy in my area (north Hilo) and I was wondering if cloud cover can negatively affect the veg stage?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 1, 2011)

CHOCOLATEsteven said:


> Thanks a lot. I am thinking about doing organic ferts sometime in the future. However, this being my first grow and it being close to short season, I decided to go with the less time consuming option. Also, it's quite rainy in my area (north Hilo) and I was wondering if cloud cover can negatively affect the veg stage?


That's cool. I don't know if one is less time consuming than the other, but either way, go with this for now, and change it up in the future and compare your results. I wouldn't worry about the clouds too much. I've had some great product from Hilo- just look at all the other greenery flourishing there for evidence. I suppose constant clouds might slow down photosynthesis, but there is still alot of sun getting through that the plant can use. It will at least help the plant from not burning in the sun, which has been an issue in my neck of the sunny woods.  Just to be fair- I am not nearly as experienced as some of the other people in this thread, but I like to think I have good common sense, and have done alot of homework... No amount of research ever equals real life experience, however.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Fuzznuts seal the bag with the fungus gnats.... Take it back....
> What store did you get it from?


Sheck - Got them from Green Hands in town. I popped one bag and filled a few buckets and am baking in the sun with a drench of Azamax. trying a little experiment to see if this approach would/will work (for future reference). I'll take the others back as I'm sure their stock has probably been cross contaminated. Waiting for new shipment of FFOF at Organic Gardening in Waialua.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Have any of you guys experimented with the TAP water on Oahu? Over the past week Ive made two teas (Just Compost) one with water straight from the TAP and one with water from the TAP that has set for 24 hours. Both seemed to inoculate the microbial activity at the same rate. Im assuming by the results that Oahu must have really low levels of chlorine in the water? Or at least the water on the Westside (Pearl City) does. I really have no issue leaving water in containers to dissipate the chorine, but if the chorine isnt strong enough to kill of the micro biology in the tea Id like to eliminate the process of storing water. Has anyone else done any experimenting like this with water?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Have any of you guys experimented with the TAP water on Oahu? Over the past week Ive made two teas (Just Compost) one with water straight from the TAP and one with water from the TAP that has set for 24 hours. Both seemed to inoculate the microbial activity at the same rate. Im assuming by the results that Oahu must have really low levels of chlorine in the water? Or at least the water on the Westside (Pearl City) does. I really have no issue leaving water in containers to dissipate the chorine, but if the chorine isnt strong enough to kill of the micro biology in the tea Id like to eliminate the process of storing water. Has anyone else done any experimenting like this with water?


My results agree with yours Coot... I think the chlorine (Cl) is pretty low in our water... In fact I have let water sit a couple days and I have started to see a bacterial sheen on the surface... and it will usually dissipate over a longer period of time .
I don't think you will have any issue with your teas...

You have to keep in mind that Chlorine (Cl) is an anion (non-metal (negative charge)) that will start to form ionic bonds with cations (metals (positive charge)) like potassium, sodium, iron, zinc once they encounter each other...... so once water that contains chlorine is mixed with other nutrients it will bond and you lose the chlorine .....
In most cases that chalky residue (salts) that you find in your grow containers is most likely KCl ( potassium chloride)... It's the chlorine stealing potassium from your nutrient mix and it is coming out of solution on the edge of your container...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

I talked with a scientist for Board of Water Supply awhile back about that Coot, there is D12 chlorine in our tap water. Not a whole lot, but enought to make me bubble my water for an hour or let it sit out overnight before I water. I read somewhere that lemon juice will kill chlorine, but not sure. Even though I organic as can be, I still adjust the ph of my water and check the ph of my teas.
Favorite tea is: EWC, kelp, alfalfa, em-1, molasses, and maybe guano.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, I been wrestling with those friggin fungus twats too, good experience got to try all kind shit....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

my bad C12, not D12. here is the e-mail....

Aloha -------. The easiest is to let water sit overnight. Aquarium folks usually do this. A charcoal filter usually works too. This is the basis for those &#8220;Britta-type&#8221; filters you often see. The activated charcoal inside is traditionally used for taste and odor removal. To kill Cl2 for lab analyses, we put a wee bit of sodium thiosulfate in samples. That puts more &#8220;chemicals&#8221; in the mix though. 
To put things in perspective, while there&#8217;s standards we have to follow, we try to use an absolute minimum of Cl2 because of esthetics and economics. Except for sensitive things, like certain kinds of fish or plants or for allergic individuals for instance, there&#8217;s probably not enough Cl2 in the water to matter. For example, IMHO there&#8217;s not enough Cl2 to get anywhere close to disinfecting a decent sized compost pile. Up to you though! 
Any of these sound like they&#8217;d work for you? Let me know. Stay healthy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, I been wrestling with those friggin fungus twats too, good experience got to try all kind shit....


nice pile of dirt! did you have a semi truck deliver that to you....hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> My results agree with yours Coot... I think the chlorine (Cl) is pretty low in our water... In fact I have let water sit a couple days and I have started to see a bacterial sheen on the surface... and it will usually dissipate over a longer period of time .
> I don't think you will have any issue with your teas...
> 
> You have to keep in mind that Chlorine (Cl) is an anion (non-metal (negative charge)) that will start to form ionic bonds with cations (metals (positive charge)) like potassium, sodium, iron, zinc once they encounter each other...... so once water that contains chlorine is mixed with other nutrients it will bond and you lose the chlorine .....
> In most cases that chalky residue (salts) that you find in your grow containers is most likely KCl ( potassium chloride)... It's the chlorine stealing potassium from your nutrient mix and it is coming out of solution on the edge of your container...


Interesting! I wonder if I should up the potassium a little to compensate for the loss of potassium that is being bonded to the chlorine? Maybe add a little hard wood ash could be added prior to adding the amendments? An of course I can always bubble my water a good hour before adding any amendments and not have to really worry too much about it. Either way we&#8217;re lucky to live in a place that doesn&#8217;t have poisonous water. When I was a kid growing up in SoCal there is a little slice of Americana better know as &#8220;Riverside&#8221; and you could literally chew the water, as a matter of fact you still can I&#8217;m often reminded of that every time I visit my folks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I talked with a scientist for Board of Water Supply awhile back about that Coot, there is D12 chlorine in our tap water. Not a whole lot, but enought to make me bubble my water for an hour or let it sit out overnight before I water. I read somewhere that lemon juice will kill chlorine, but not sure. Even though I organic as can be, I still adjust the ph of my water and check the ph of my teas.
> Favorite tea is: EWC, kelp, alfalfa, em-1, molasses, and maybe guano.


Thanks for the info man! I suppose an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure. My tea ingredients often have the same goodies in it as yours. The Kelp and Alfalfa are amazing! I&#8217;m growing a citrus hedge and I have a few lazy trees, I&#8217;ve been foliar feeding them with a mild tea consisting of Kelp Meal and Alfalfa and they&#8217;ve been responding with new growth. Can&#8217;t argue with results like that


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> my bad C12, not D12. here is the e-mail....
> 
> Aloha -------. The easiest is to let water sit overnight. Aquarium folks usually do this. A charcoal filter usually works too. This is the basis for those &#8220;Britta-type&#8221; filters you often see. The activated charcoal inside is traditionally used for taste and odor removal. To kill Cl2 for lab analyses, we put a wee bit of sodium thiosulfate in samples. That puts more &#8220;chemicals&#8221; in the mix though.
> To put things in perspective, while there&#8217;s standards we have to follow, we try to use an absolute minimum of Cl2 because of esthetics and economics. Except for sensitive things, like certain kinds of fish or plants or for allergic individuals for instance, there&#8217;s probably not enough Cl2 in the water to matter. For example, IMHO there&#8217;s not enough Cl2 to get anywhere close to disinfecting a decent sized compost pile. Up to you though!
> Any of these sound like they&#8217;d work for you? Let me know. Stay healthy!


I think your friend meant Cl2 (not C12) which is the native form of chlorine (Cl will form a covalent bond with another Cl forming Cl(2)) Cl+Cl =Cl(2)... 
Chlorine (Cl) is never really on its own because once it is broken down from Sodium Chloride (NaCl), the solo Cl ion seeks out another Cl unless it bonds with another metal (like K or Na).. 
In most cases the Cl ion will go for the covalent bond (where the bond is due to sharing a pair of electrons) before it will go for the ionic bond (based on electrical charge)

*Cl ionic bonds*.. 
Cl has a charge of -1 , so it will bond with elements that have a +1 charge (Lithium, Sodium (Na), Potassium (K) etc)
Cl(2) has a charge of -2, so it will bond with elements that have a +2 charge (Magnesium(Mg), Calcium (Ca) 

Your friend put Sodium Thiosulfate in the water so that the Sodium would bond with the Chlorine... and it could become NaCl... that would be disastrous form of sodium for your plants....

Lol my first post-graduate degree is in Hydrogeology so I got a decent handle on chemistry


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

I understood the first sentence, kinda lost me after that........do you drink tap water?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I understood the first sentence, kinda lost me after that........do you drink tap water?


I never drank tap water before I moved here... It's good ! Should I be concerned?
My background is more in groundwater transport with really no experience in groundwater quality


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I think your friend meant Cl2 (not C12) which is the native form of chlorine (Cl will form a covalent bond with another Cl forming Cl(2)) Cl+Cl =Cl(2)...
> Chlorine (Cl) is never really on its own because once it is broken down from Sodium Chloride (NaCl), the solo Cl ion seeks out another Cl unless it bonds with another metal (like K or Na)..
> In most cases the Cl ion will go for the covalent bond (where the bond is due to sharing a pair of electrons) before it will go for the ionic bond (based on electrical charge)
> 
> ...


You Blinded Me With Science! (Thomas Dolby)...hahaha


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I never drank tap water before I moved here... It's good ! Should I be concerned?
> My background is more in groundwater transport with really no experience in groundwater quality


It's my understanding we have some of the best tap water in the nation, I drink it....but I drink from the streams too....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> nice pile of dirt! did you have a semi truck deliver that to you....hahaha


Ha! I spent the first 4 months of this year in North Cali helping all the med growers get ready for the season, along with taking care of my plants, I worked at my friends grow shop. Talk about going threw some frigging dirt like water..... I was working and this one guy came in and wanted 90 pallets of FFOF, I was like FUCK!, your gonna be busy!!!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, I been wrestling with those friggin fungus twats too, good experience got to try all kind shit....


Holy hell... That's a shot load of soil. Assuming they came from same place as mine. If so, wonder if you have critters too?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

Currently growing these Trainwreckxs acquired on that trip....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Holy hell... That's a shot load of soil. Assuming they came from same place as mine. If so, wonder if you have critters too?


Hey nutz, I didn't get them at Green Hands, and I didn't see any gnats when I opened the bags but didn't take long till I had some...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Currently growing these Trainwreckxs acquired on that trip....


I just squirted in my shorts! That's some of the frostiest bud i've ever seen! Smoke report?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Green Hands for helpin me out today and sharing your knowledge, I'll def be comin back in the near future 
----
On a side note: Had a great day hiking today... here's all the lilikoi we found on our hike thru the brush


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

Enjoy your poka! Love fresh fruit, where did you hike? There are 2 types of lilikoi, did you see any of the round ones?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I just squirted in my shorts! That's some of the frostiest bud i've ever seen! Smoke report?


 Yes Trainwreck is known for its huge resin production.... Probably the most commonly used strain used in making concentrates like hash and BHO in Cali because of the high yield and heavy resin production. Probably one of the top commercial strains for that reason...
Funny thing for me is that I hate the taste of trainwreck..... I used to love it... but my best friend ended up with a 12 pound harvest (he was only expecting 2-3 pounds)... He got rid of a bunch but we still were smoking that for at least a year hahahaha.. That's why I like to grow several strains at once


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know too much about TW, heard it changed over the years...how would you describe the smell, structure, potency of the TW you remember?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I never drank tap water before I moved here... It's good ! Should I be concerned?
> My background is more in groundwater transport with really no experience in groundwater quality


to me, hawai'i tap water taste the same as bottled water. maybe even better than bottled water.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 1, 2011)

oh it wasn't the banana poka kind....just the regular kine lilikoi. we found them along the first 1/2 mile of manana trail...there were tons of them. lots of ripe strawberry guavas too of course. didn't see any of the round hard kind. do _you_ know where to find them?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, there is no banana poka on Oahu, we just used to call some of the invasive passifloras "poka". I'm pretty sure poka is a hawaiian term for vine or something like that. Did you guys get to the old burn site on Manana? Hopefully the baby koas are doing well....where to find the round ones? In my yard.....


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 2, 2011)

aaaah!! when can i come get some!!!  lol we saw lots of baby koas but i didn't know there had been a fire up there at one point. we only hiked around the first 3/4ths mile of the trail tho


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I don't know too much about TW, heard it changed over the years...how would you describe the smell, structure, potency of the TW you remember?


 I would say the *smell* of trainwreck is like overripened lemons (from the Thai) and remote control airplane fuel ..... LOL I am terrible at estimating the characteristics of the more exotic flavors.. 
The *structure* is mostly sativa in the leaves and multiple branching but it gets a nice stout base from the afghani..
*Potency*... I would rate it in my top 5 Sativa doms (out of 100s sampled)
#1. Chemdawg D/Og Kush (same parentage) Strongest OG is Abusive.. Fire Og has best strength/flavor combo... Tahoe Og has best flavor 
#2. SSSDH (as strong as #1.... with a soaring sativa high)
#3. The Truth
#4. Durban Poison
#5. Arcata Trainwreck

That's pretty good company as far as strength goes..


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> to me, hawai'i tap water taste the same as bottled water. maybe even better than bottled water.


It does taste better!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a few pic's of the Afghani, two different pheno&#8217;s. One has a fat flower the other has a longer lankier flower , but both plants seem to smell the same have the same height and nutrient requirements are pretty close. The fatter flower&#8217;d plant eats a little more than the crack headed sister. First 3 pic's are the fatter flowered pheno, the 4 pic is the crack head pheno.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Currently growing these Trainwreckxs acquired on that trip....


Wow, "B-boy", them girls looks real nice! Those girls been growning indoors under what, and for how long? Don't I have something to look forward too. How do you compare the TW's to the other stuff you're growing like the C-99 "B"? 

As you can see, my TW's are only in keiki stage still.. Keep up the good work, Surfdout

Picture on left is Trainwreck X Bubba Kush. Center Pic is trainwreck X 707, TW XBubba Kush,and last pic, Trainwreck X 707. 707 , for those who don't know is a clone only version of 'Headband'.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

The blue diesel (4 weeks in flower)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's my brew with water straight from the hose, This is what it looks like after 24 hours of brewing (not bubbled)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a few more. Papaya and AK-48.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

"Cooter Bar"

Two bags of Chocolate Chips and 2 ozee's of bud with the addition of coconut! Its kinda like a giant Mounds Bar, I was going of the Almond Joy idea but i forgot the to buy the almonds at the store. (self youre a dumbass!)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Some random art I thought was cool! This was taken at last Fridays Art After Dark (Honolulu Academy of Art). When I was snapping pictures somebody snickered youre not supposed to take pictures in here....Coot: hey fuck you! Ill do want ever I want too you yuppie shit bagger! btw why dont you go and fuck yourself! (Nothing but the sound of crickets after that outburst.heh heh heh)


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> "Cooter Bar"
> 
> Two bags of Chocolate Chips and 2 ozee's of bud with the addition of coconut! It&#8217;s kinda like a giant Mounds Bar, I was going of the Almond Joy idea but i forgot the to buy the almonds at the store. (self you&#8217;re a dumbass!)


wow brah, whattya got in there that is giving it that velvet chocolate look? All my teas never look that muddy?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> wow brah, whattya got in there that is giving it that velvet chocolate look? All my teas never look that muddy?


I think it's 'chocolate' that's giving it that velvet chocolate look.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

The chocolate was still hot when snapped the pic, I hook a sample bite last night and it tasted like a skunk shit a chocolate bar with coconut in it.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> I don't know too much about TW, heard it changed over the years...how would you describe the smell, structure, potency of the TW you remember?


the reason it's changed so much overtime is because every "brokedick breeder", and his cousin tried to create their own version of Trainwrck, Northern Lights, White Widow. But at the same time so did every other seed company in europe too. But the original Arcata Trainwreck was a clone only version. So when I see Greenhouse Seedbank selling Trainwreck seeds, it makes me wonder..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The chocolate was still hot when snapped the pic, I hook a sample bite last night and it tasted like a skunk shit a chocolate bar with coconut in it.


lol! love the description. makes me wanna go out and find some skunk shit. hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think it's 'chocolate' that's giving it that velvet chocolate look.


Chocolate mud!&#8230;.hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! love the description. makes me wanna go out and find some skunk shit. hahahaha


Ho Brah that would be great name for it "Skunk Shit" Chocolate....I can hear my buddies already..... eh brah.. get any dat skunk sheet ...hahaha


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2011)

All the trainwreck I have tried has been pretty consistent over the last 25 years that I have smoked it... I guess it's where you live... 
I definitely would not trust a Greenhouse version of anything.... as said before they try to imitate version... There are plenty of strains that made it to Amsterdam in clone form (Indiana Bubblegum for example) but Greenhouse sure didn't get any.
Best pheno I tried was called Wayne's Trek on the Train wreck..
I went to Humboldt state for a year (circa 1987) and I'm sure that I wasn't even smoking the best stuff available cause I was just a college punk... But Trainwreck and Golfball Skunk were the weed du jour so I became intimate with those flavors.. Ironic that the golfball skunk became extinct and the trainwreck is at the bottom of the list with regard to my favorite strains..
@SurfD I would be happy to sample your stock to let you know if it's the real deal 

@PunaBud I have found so many strains out here that people claim are one thing.. and they turn out to be something completely different... For example all the God's Gift that I have been encountering the last year around North Shore was not Og x Mendo Purps (or OG x GDP) like I have encountered in California.. Also the AK47 and White Widow out here are nothing like I remember from my early adventures with ganja.. 

I really think a lot of dealers/Growers out here will throw names on stuff they get just to get more interest... Most people are clueless.....
I know most of the folks on this board know what they are growing because lots of you are going out and getting the seeds from the original breeders...


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Brah that would be great name for it "Skunk Shit" Chocolate....I can hear my buddies already..... eh brah.. get any dat skunk sheet ...hahaha


 LOL Cooter... are you making butter with that 2 oz of ganja before you throw it in the mix or are you throwing the weed in as is??? 
I was thinking that the latter would be very chewy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> LOL Cooter... are you making butter with that 2 oz of ganja before you throw it in the mix or are you throwing the weed in as is???
> I was thinking that the latter would be very chewy


As is on this one, I've done it both ways. I turned the bud into dust with a coffee grinder then I swift it threw a fine strainer straight into the melted chocolate. The additional coconut helps the mouth feel quite a bit. Honestly If I didn&#8217;t add the coconut you&#8217;d hardly notice the difference 

I don&#8217;t like to use canna butter because it thins out the chocolate too much for me. In my experience the chocolate made with canna butter melts quickly and is really soft. It tastes great but its a real mess. After mowing down a few chunks of it, it looks like I applied Chap Stick to my lips that was made out of cat shit&#8230;.lol ...it makes for a really nice shit eating grin.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 2, 2011)

i would looove to stick my face in some of that right about now...mmmm


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> After mowing down a few chunks of it, it looks like I applied Chap Stick to my lips that was made out of cat shit&#8230;.lol ...it makes for a really nice shit eating grin.


imagine finding people passed out with it on their face?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> All the trainwreck I have tried has been pretty consistent over the last 25 years that I have smoked it... I guess it's where you live...
> I definitely would not trust a Greenhouse version of anything.... as said before they try to imitate version... There are plenty of strains that made it to Amsterdam in clone form (Indiana Bubblegum for example) but Greenhouse sure didn't get any.
> Best pheno I tried was called Wayne's Trek on the Train wreck..
> I went to Humboldt state for a year (circa 1987) and I'm sure that I wasn't even smoking the best stuff available cause I was just a college punk... But Trainwreck and Golfball Skunk were the weed du jour so I became intimate with those flavors.. Ironic that the golfball skunk became extinct and the trainwreck is at the bottom of the list with regard to my favorite strains..
> ...


Have you had the pleasure of trying 'Chunkle' yet? Chunkle is God's Gift X Master Kush X Deep Purple, the strongest purple indica you can smoke...ever! Makes GDP look like Mexi swag!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 2, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> @PunaBud I have found so many strains out here that people claim are one thing.. and they turn out to be something completely different... For example all the God's Gift that I have been encountering the last year around North Shore was not Og x Mendo Purps (or OG x GDP) like I have encountered in California.. Also the AK47 and White Widow out here are nothing like I remember from my early adventures with ganja..
> 
> I really think a lot of dealers/Growers out here will throw names on stuff they get just to get more interest... Most people are clueless.....
> I know most of the folks on this board know what they are growing because lots of you are going out and getting the seeds from the original breeders...


Have you had the pleasure of trying 'Chunkle' yet? Chunkle is God's Gift X Master Kush X Deep Purple, the strongest purple indica you can smoke...ever! Makes GDP look like Mexi swag!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Have you had the pleasure of trying 'Chunkle' yet? Chunkle is God's Gift X Master Kush X Deep Purple, the strongest purple indica you can smoke...ever! Makes GDP look like Mexi swag!


If that's Subcool's Deep Purple.... then I wouldn't bet my house on it... 
Before I moved here my grow partner and I germinated 150 seeds of Deep Purple looking for a true purple pheno to breed with... NOT one!!!! and our best keepers were not even the best example of an Purple Urkel... I gave up on Subcool after that investment.. (okay maybe some sputnik 2) ....
Where is the Master Kush from?... The strongest strain in that group of crosses is the Master... and So Cal Master has rated a much higher thc% than black label, white label, and Nirvana... I sampled the Dutch Passion Master Kush when I was in Amsterdam in Feb... it wasn't worth it ( I got the Durban Poison instead)..

I am completely happy with my Purple Ape x Chemdawg 2008.... It doesnt go purple unless it gets below 70, but is certainly has a thick grape taste with a slight chem aftertaste... 

And what is with the name Chunkle.... I thought Tom Hill and his Deep Chunk had the market on Chunk type names... 
Deep Chunk = Pure Afghan & So Cal Master (Hindu Kush highland x hindu kush lowland) are the two strongest pure indicas tested.... Just not purple..


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 3, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> @PunaBud I have found so many strains out here that people claim are one thing.. and they turn out to be something completely different... For example all the God's Gift that I have been encountering the last year around North Shore was not Og x Mendo Purps (or OG x GDP) like I have encountered in California.. Also the AK47 and White Widow out here are nothing like I remember from my early adventures with ganja.. .


What do you think the strain called Gods Gift is? I know its not the same as the Gods Gift that has OG x GDP, but I am curious to what is the real strain of the North Shore Gods Gift. I enjoy the taste and the high is good but its not a couch lock and was curious to find out what strain it really is?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Have any of you guys experimented with the TAP water on Oahu? Over the past week Ive made two teas (Just Compost) one with water straight from the TAP and one with water from the TAP that has set for 24 hours. Both seemed to inoculate the microbial activity at the same rate. Im assuming by the results that Oahu must have really low levels of chlorine in the water? Or at least the water on the Westside (Pearl City) does. I really have no issue leaving water in containers to dissipate the chorine, but if the chorine isnt strong enough to kill of the micro biology in the tea Id like to eliminate the process of storing water. Has anyone else done any experimenting like this with water?


I believe they inject chlorine on a schedule, some days it's less, some more- I don't know it as a fact, but just a guess. Before I added a whole house filter it seemed with my sensitive nose this was the case...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting! I wonder if I should up the potassium a little to compensate for the loss of potassium that is being bonded to the chlorine? Maybe add a little hard wood ash could be added prior to adding the amendments? An of course I can always bubble my water a good hour before adding any amendments and not have to really worry too much about it. Either way were lucky to live in a place that doesnt have poisonous water. When I was a kid growing up in SoCal there is a little slice of Americana better know as Riverside and you could literally chew the water, as a matter of fact you still can Im often reminded of that every time I visit my folks


I grew up 25 minutes from you bro... Towards orange county a tad, but real close considering how far we are away now... Lol...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> It's my understanding we have some of the best tap water in the nation, I drink it....but I drink from the streams too....


I wish drinking from the streams was as cool as it should be here- but don't you worry about leptospirosis? It's been getting bad the last decade- especially in Oahu. When I attended the "hunter Safety class" (for gun permit) they really scared me about that saying it's really common in the tested water samples out here. Usually from a little pig/rat shit that the rain washes the runoff into the streams. The guy told me he grew up here and you couldn't pay him to even swim in it anymore or wade through it, cuz apparently those little corkscrew suckers can screw themselves in your bloodstrean through the bottoms of your feet even...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, there is no banana poka on Oahu, we just used to call some of the invasive passifloras "poka". I'm pretty sure poka is a hawaiian term for vine or something like that. Did you guys get to the old burn site on Manana? Hopefully the baby koas are doing well....where to find the round ones? In my yard.....


Dude, I was growing the yellow ones- a volunteer that I took care of actually, but I had tons of those red striped passion caterpillers with the harmless black spikes- ate the crap out of them. I Put some in a terrarium and fed them till they made pupas and only a few days later they made beautiful butterflies. FYI- they're not born poisonous, but passiflora has large amounts of cyanide in the leaves and green fruits and the caterpillars concentrate it and keep it in their system for life as predator protection- hence the red warning. Do you get a bunch on these too? At first I thought they were those stinging ones that are a new invasive species- they look somewhat similar.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 3, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I wish drinking from the streams was as cool as it should be here- but don't you worry about leptospirosis? It's been getting bad the last decade- especially in Oahu. When I attended the "hunter Safety class" (for gun permit) they really scared me about that saying it's really common in the tested water samples out here. Usually from a little pig/rat shit that the rain washes the runoff into the streams. The guy told me he grew up here and you couldn't pay him to even swim in it anymore or wade through it, cuz apparently those little corkscrew suckers can screw themselves in your bloodstrean through the bottoms of your feet even...


Yeah, you definitely have to be careful what you put in your mouth, but I actually rarely drink fron the rivers and only when there has been alot of rain and I know the pest level of that area. When I was a kid I didn't care though and have almost always lived around livestock so I got lepto early and think I might be immune now. One of my employees who worked side-by side with me got giardia couple years back, he was hating it.....nothing like waiting six months to attend a frigging hunter safety class huh?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 3, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Dude, I was growing the yellow ones- a volunteer that I took care of actually, but I had tons of those red striped passion caterpillers with the harmless black spikes- ate the crap out of them. I Put some in a terrarium and fed them till they made pupas and only a few days later they made beautiful butterflies. FYI- they're not born poisonous, but passiflora has large amounts of cyanide in the leaves and green fruits and the caterpillars concentrate it and keep it in their system for life as predator protection- hence the red warning. Do you get a bunch on these too? At first I thought they were those stinging ones that are a new invasive species- they look somewhat similar.


Don't know my bugs very well, need to study more. Do you hunt much? Hike much?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 3, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Wow, "B-boy", them girls looks real nice! Those girls been growning indoors under what, and for how long? Don't I have something to look forward too. How do you compare the TW's to the other stuff you're growing like the C-99 "B"?
> 
> As you can see, my TW's are only in keiki stage still.. Keep up the good work, Surfdout
> 
> Picture on left is Trainwreck X Bubba Kush. Center Pic is trainwreck X 707, TW XBubba Kush,and last pic, Trainwreck X 707. 707 , for those who don't know is a clone only version of 'Headband'.


Hey Mon, 

Hope all is well! Been lurking hard on the south shore for ya...Plants look great! The Tw's in the pics were started indoor, but have been in the sun for a month or so. The c-99 were beautiful plants, but didn't choke me out like I like. I'll probably run all the Twxs again soon and make some seeds, the afgooey ones look the best so far but I didn't get the 707s up yet.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's my brew with water straight from the hose, This is what it looks like after 24 hours of brewing (not bubbled)


So no bubbling Coot, just steep?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> So no bubbling Coot, just steep?


Yep I wanted to see what would happen....it fermented up nice! I was actually surprised to see all the activity without the additional air


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I grew up 25 minutes from you bro... Towards orange county a tad, but real close considering how far we are away now... Lol...


What part? Dodgers or Angels?...lol...Any other SoCal Boys & Girls out there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I wish drinking from the streams was as cool as it should be here- but don't you worry about leptospirosis? It's been getting bad the last decade- especially in Oahu. When I attended the "hunter Safety class" (for gun permit) they really scared me about that saying it's really common in the tested water samples out here. Usually from a little pig/rat shit that the rain washes the runoff into the streams. The guy told me he grew up here and you couldn't pay him to even swim in it anymore or wade through it, cuz apparently those little corkscrew suckers can screw themselves in your bloodstrean through the bottoms of your feet even...


I took the same course and they made a point of it not to drink the water from the streams. I just sat there listened didnt say muchat the end of the class one of the other class members ask me what Ill be huntingStraight facing him I stated Ill be hunting humans!any unwelcomed humans trespassing on my property will be shot in the face lolThe guy simply turned around and I didnt hear another peep out of him! I laughed all the way home! 

What was also amazing about that whole process was the amount of people who took the class and failed. Who spends a whole weekend sleeping through a course like that just too fail the test.it was a simple test for fuck sake! I really felt for those who wanted to take the course, but had to wait because Uncle LoLo thought theyd pass him for just showing up!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the strains that make the Gods Gift that is circulating in Hawaii? The Gods Gift that I am familiar with is a cross of OG Kush and Grand Daddy Purple is no way near the same strain that is called Gods Gift in Hawaii.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 3, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Don't know my bugs very well, need to study more. Do you hunt much? Hike much?


 I love to hike- and especially in the islands- it's my kind of scenery. I never got into hunting much even though I'd love to. I love venison! Never did much with a rifle- but I can nail a hovering humming bird from a fair distance with a pellet gun- lol not much of a meal tho...



SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, you definitely have to be careful what you put in your mouth, but I actually rarely drink fron the rivers and only when there has been alot of rain and I know the pest level of that area. When I was a kid I didn't care though and have almost always lived around livestock so I got lepto early and think I might be immune now. One of my employees who worked side-by side with me got giardia couple years back, he was hating it.....nothing like waiting six months to attend a frigging hunter safety class huh?


Wow- well hope it doesn't ever cause you a problem - it is really cool to be connected with the land like that and not feel reliant only on processed water. They told me drinking after a fresh rain was a double edged sword, as the water is fresher, but more poop gets washed into it from the land... Yeah, the wait for that class was sort of a joke. I suppose it helps keep people from running out and buying a gun implusively when they have an issue with their neighbor. I am glad this state doesn't seem to have nearly as many shootings as some other places like California.

LOL- on what u told the guy in the class... And yeah, must be a real bummer to fail after all the trouble. Most people just want a gun permit, but I'm always up for learning somethin new- although the presentation could use alot more excitement- it reminded me why I hated school so much growing up...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What part? Dodgers or Angels?...lol...Any other SoCal Boys & Girls out there?


Angels  Wanna know what I miss most? In N Out! haha


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 3, 2011)

Hawaii County Police did participate in marijuana eradication with the State Department of Public Safety last week because through their observations they ended up raiding a house and property that had more then 300 plants.

http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/more-300-pot-plants-seized.html

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/126662043.html


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 3, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Angels  Wanna know what I miss most? In N Out! haha


 I miss Fatburger, Zankou chicken, El Pollo Loco, and any Mexican food...


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 3, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Does anyone know the strains that make the Gods Gift that is circulating in Hawaii? The Gods Gift that I am familiar with is a cross of OG Kush and Grand Daddy Purple is no way near the same strain that is called Gods Gift in Hawaii.


Tunda gave me a cut of what he was told was the God's Gift that was circulating about 8 months back... 
It's actually the Katsu Cut of Bubba but it's a pure indica.. 
I have kept this cut going and I dumped my Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba.... (It's most likely that Swerve just used the Katsu cut and crossed it with his sfv og male to create Pre98 Bubba)
Will post a pic if you want...

Good chance that this strain might not be what others on Oahu are calling Gods gift...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried some God's Gift last year on the beach from some guy who said he grew it. It smoked and looked more sativa dom, lime green. 

Yeah, lets see the Katsu. Heard CC's Pre 98 Bubba was good, but never tried her. Didn't think it was crossed with SFV though, do you think his new Chem4 is gonna be any good? His reg beans labeled Chem4 are Chem4Og x Chem4 and his Femmed Chem4 is S1, or at least thats what I though he said. How do you like Chem 4 vs Chem D?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 3, 2011)

*OUr FEms*

by *Swerve* » Mon Jul 04, 2011 5:12 am 
ok so everyone knows i will answer questions right here...

the feminized gear right now is as followed

tahoe og fem seeds. these seeds are pure s1's of the clone only cut
larry og fem seeds, these seeds are once again pure s1's of the clone only larry cut.
Pre98 bubba fems are once again s1's of the original clone only cut..
chem 4 fems are s1's of the clone.
deadhead fems are a cross of chem 91 sk va clone only X reversed tahoe og male
corleone kush indica is Tahoe og X Pre98 BUbba reversed male
Corleone kush is pre98 bubba X reversed tahoe og male
blackwater fems wil b s1's of the clone i hold
Subset limited which are a limited special freebie fun release is Blackwater X Jamaican me crazy reversed female male
i use sts to do the reversals...
FORZA ITALIA

Swerve Owner *Posts:* 513 *Joined:* Thu Jul 30, 2009 11:41 pm


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2011)

His chems are top notch because I'm pretty sure he got a clone of the Chem 91 from Chemdog himself.. 
Majority of his strains for the last 3 years are a result of him getting insane clones and crossing them with his prized SFV Og Male...

I remember you mentioning getting a few types of og last year (regular beans)... something like Tahoe Og, Deadhead Og, Lemon Larry? etc... All those og's were crossed with SFV og... 
That Chem4Ogx Chem4 is most likely crossed witht the sfv og... 
If I were you, I would get the Chem4 S1... and reverse that White S1 ... and make your own cross.. 

The Chem4 is insane... It shares the same potency as the Chem D, but it is considered much harder to smoke.. 
What I mean by that is that the smell and flavor is so heavy that at times it can be overpowering.. I don't think the term harsh is a good word, because there is nothing negative about the experience..
You take a big bong hit and it's the kine where you often end up blowing out your lungs from the expansion and coughing a bunch.
You will actually notice a lot of breeders will cross a Chem with another strain that is sweeter and easier to smoke... Hoping to get that potency with more smokability.. 
_lol only analogy I can think of is a coffee one.. but I don't drink coffee.... _
But if you are a regular coffee drinker, its nice once in a while to have a nice strong espresso. But if you were drinking espresso all the time, it would be too much.. 

For example.. the Ape Dawg I got from Dr. Candyman is the Chem 2008 (Chem D) crossed with Purple Ape which is considered very sweet (grapey) relative of GDP... ( most true purple strains are known for not being as potent as their regular indica counterparts..) Putting these 2 strains together gives you the potential for finding a pheno that has the strength of Chemdawg and the sweet flavor of grape that is easy to smoke!!!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 4, 2011)

How's that Alien tech?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> How's that Alien tech?


Never tried it. 
But I have some regular Chem4 x Alien Og beans.. 
I'd be happy to give them to you but I would want clones of the best phenos and the best male for breeding


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 4, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I miss Fatburger, Zankou chicken, El Pollo Loco, and any Mexican food...


Serious- the Mexican food is a joke here. I just make my own and all my friends always ask about when I'm gonna make it to invite them- so I guess i do a pretty good job hehe. I Usually make chile verde, tacos, chili rellenos, enchiladas. And I've tried tamales once fairly successfully, but the one thing I really wanna try is use my rotisserie on the bbq and bust out some el pastor meat. I really miss a restaurant called "Don Jose's" and also "King taco" for anyone who's ever had the pleasure...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Angels  Wanna know what I miss most? In N Out! haha





Sheckster said:


> I miss Fatburger, Zankou chicken, El Pollo Loco, and any Mexican food...


Del Taco, Tommy's Chili Burger, Pioneer Chicken (there still is a location in Bell Gardens). In-n Out for sure!...Die Hard Dodger Fan here!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Del Taco, Tommy's Chili Burger, Pioneer Chicken (there still is a location in Bell Gardens). In-n Out for sure!...Die Hard Dodger Fan here!


pioneer chicken? oahu had a few pioneer chicken restaurants back in the day. I used to love that tangy bbq sauce they used to have.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's some better shots of the Afghani, both of them have put on weight over that last few days,

Pic 3 has a short dence flower
Pic 4 is the crack head...skinnny, lanky flower


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pioneer chicken? oahu had a few pioneer chicken restaurants back in the day. I used to love that tangy bbq sauce they used to have.


It's the same restaurant! They were bought out by Popeye's in the 90s (give or take a few years). The fried chicken at the Hale Koa Hotel snack bar is pretty close to Pioneers, and its cheap and its a tasty. Itll make a great turd the next day for you too!.must be all the grease helping it slide outlol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Hawaii County Police did participate in marijuana eradication with the State Department of Public Safety last week because through their observations they ended up raiding a house and property that had more then 300 plants.
> 
> http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/more-300-pot-plants-seized.html
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/126662043.html


Oh the irony! I opened up the link to the staradvertiser and a the top of the page is an advertisement for a volcano vaporizer...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's some better shots of the Afghani, both of them have put on weight over that last few days,
> 
> Pic 3 has a short dence flower
> Pic 4 is the crack head...skinnny, lanky flower


 the short, dense pheno looks really sticky!


----------



## LQs (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the clone I took off the big sativa I had, and some starters from the seeds I got off of her. In one of the pics you can see a couple clones I took from a friends Molokai Frost.

I was thinking about ordering an indica to cross with my sativa next year. Any suggestions on strain and seed bank would be appreciated.

Mahalo,
LQs


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Del Taco, Tommy's Chili Burger, Pioneer Chicken (there still is a location in Bell Gardens). In-n Out for sure!...Die Hard Dodger Fan here!


There is still a Pioneer chicken on Sunset Blvd in Hollywood... and I think there is one in Echo Park... and of course Bell Gardens


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> There is still a Pioneer chicken on Sunset Blvd in Hollywood... and I think there is one in Echo Park... and of course Bell Gardens


I didn't mention the one on Sunset on purpose....it's total dog shit, it's owned by some scraper that fry's the chicken early in the day and it just sits there. The Sunset location will not make a good turd, but it will turn your ass into a chocolate fondue fountain...lol ...I think there might be 3 left in existence and the Bell Gardens location in the only one worth mentioning. Here's a few pic's of the Bell Gardens location....last time I was in L.A. my nerdy ass had to snap a few pic's


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Philippes is the best beef dip Ive ever eaten; if youve eaten there you know what Im talking about. Its close to Union Station on N. Alameda..I usually eat at Philippes first then smoke a fatty then head over to Olvera St. for some Mexican food.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> There is still a Pioneer chicken on Sunset Blvd in Hollywood... and I think there is one in Echo Park... and of course Bell Gardens


My math skills are dysfunctional today. Sunset + Echo Park + BG = 3...lol...I&#8217;m slightly retarded


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 4, 2011)

Although we don't have and In-n-Out Burger I think Teddy's Bigger Burger is the absolute shit. Love it. And to think I've been living here all these years and only recently starting dining on some Teddy's. If you haven't checked them out, do so. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 5, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Although we don't have and In-n-Out Burger I think Teddy's Bigger Burger is the absolute shit. Love it. And to think I've been living here all these years and only recently starting dining on some Teddy's. If you haven't checked them out, do so. You won't be disappointed.


LOL There is no question in my mind that we have better food here in Hawaii.....
I think this reminiscing that is going on is more about *wanting something you can't have *
Basic human nature


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 5, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> LOL There is no question in my mind that we have better food here in Hawaii.....
> I think this reminiscing that is going on is more about *wanting something you can't have *
> Basic human nature


Really? I think the food here sucks and I'm a restaurant person... I will say the available organics grown here are pretty cool- but every restaurant I try here is like a crappy version of the mainland one? Could vary by island though, the service is usually pretty gnarly too where I am.


----------



## tardis (Aug 5, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Really? I think the food here sucks and I'm a restauranteur... I will say the available organics grown here are pretty cool- but every restaurant I try here is like a crappy version of the mainland one? Could vary by island though, the service is usually pretty gnarly too where I am.


Yeah but the local food is so well done. You got some places with some AMAZING box lunches here. Cheap, hole in the wall places that give you the shrimp and all. The asian foods are also top notch here in Hawaii, as good as dare I say the Mexican Food in California. Hawaii got the best lunches anywhere in the world.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 5, 2011)

tardis said:


> Yeah but the local food is so well done. You got some places with some AMAZING box lunches here. Cheap, hole in the wall places that give you the shrimp and all. The asian foods are also top notch here in Hawaii, as good as dare I say the Mexican Food in California. Hawaii got the best lunches anywhere in the world.


 U may be right from your perspective. Whenever I travel inter-island I feel like I'm getting gypted out here cuz the food is better on both Oahu and Kauai, and Big island too!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> LOL There is no question in my mind that we have better food here in Hawaii.....
> I think this reminiscing that is going on is more about *wanting something you can't have *
> Basic human nature


I concur!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay i'll start this one off! What&#8217;s your favorite hole in the wall joint in Hawaii? For me it's Alicia's Market in Kalihi and Liby's Monapua in Kalihi. The food in both of these places makes want to pull by short down and beat off like a zoo monkey...lol
BTW this is and appropriate cannabis discussion, we smoke, we get the munchies and it&#8217;s on!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Okay i'll start this one off! What&#8217;s your favorite hole in the wall joint in Hawaii? For me it's Alicia's Market in Kalihi and Liby's Monapua in Kalihi. The food in both of these places makes want to pull by short down and beat off like a zoo monkey...lol
> BTW this is and appropriate cannabis discussion, we smoke, we get the munchies and it&#8217;s on!


heights drive-inn, aiea. best plate lunches.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> heights drive-inn, aiea. best plate lunches.


Ever eat Ige's? It's not the best grinds in Aiea, but man alive they know how to load up a plate


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2011)

oh ya,, I'm originally from halawa and Ige's has a kitchen/shop in halawa. there's an Ige's in kauai too. not sure if it's the same though. but ya man, they really know how to load a plate.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 5, 2011)

As much as I love sugar and grease deep fried together on a pringle covered in whipped cream, you never feel more heavenly than after a good healthy meal. Whats that little health food store in Haleiwa with the little restaurant in the back by the barber shop? Celestial or something-place is crypt!!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 5, 2011)

Beware Blue Card Holders, Big Island Police raid 3 different residences for Commercial Promotion of Marijuana. The article said that the police was conducting aerial observations and probably checking if the Blue Card Holders were in compliance with the state Medical Marijuana Laws.

http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/three-alleged-marijuana-growers-arrested.html

http://www.hawaiipolice.com/media-releases-2011/2011/8/4/marijuana-arrests-08-04-11.html


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 5, 2011)

yep celestial foods.. i really like down-2-earth tho, theres a couple on oahu honolulu area. they make great fresh smoothies and sometimes they have an amazing coconut curry soup out on the hot buffet for lunch....that stuff is sooo good i got the recipe online and started making batches of it myself


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> As much as I love sugar and grease deep fried together on a pringle covered in whipped cream, you never feel more heavenly than after a good healthy meal. Whats that little health food store in Haleiwa with the little restaurant in the back by the barber shop? Celestial or something-place is crypt!!


Fuck'n A Brah! Health is Wealth! There&#8217;s nothing better than building a kick ass salad right from your own back yard. 

A while back I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and high cholesterol; The Dr&#8217;s wanted to put me on all kinds of stuff! I balked at them and told&#8217;em they could eat the corn out of my shit before I&#8217;d take any of their poison. It was my diet and lack of quality exercise that was the main cause for my dilapidated health and I knew it, so I cut out red meat, anything fried and sugar. I started eating more raw wholesome foods. Fast food and processed food were eliminated. It was a real life style change as far as my diet was concerned.

A few months down the line I went in for a follow up, there was a drastic change in my BP and cholesterol levels for the better&#8230;I snickered and thought to myself&#8230;.take that you fuck&#8217;n corporate drug dealers!, you ain&#8217;t suckering ole Coot!

Now that my health is under control I&#8217;ll allow myself to indulge on some of the shiity food I was consuming daily, once you cut out all the shit from your diet you&#8217;ll hardly even crave it anymore. It&#8217;s amazing how addictive fatty sugary food can be.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Beware Blue Card Holders, Big Island Police raid 3 different residences for Commercial Promotion of Marijuana. The article said that the police was conducting aerial observations and probably checking if the Blue Card Holders were in compliance with the state Medical Marijuana Laws.
> 
> http://www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/three-alleged-marijuana-growers-arrested.html
> 
> http://www.hawaiipolice.com/media-releases-2011/2011/8/4/marijuana-arrests-08-04-11.html



Classic hypocrisy! I saw this in the comment section from the article, 

Top Drug Cop in California Busted for Selling Confiscated Narcotics 
http://medicalmarijuana411.com/mmj411_v3/?p=6453


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 5, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> As much as I love sugar and grease deep fried together on a pringle covered in whipped cream, you never feel more heavenly than after a good healthy meal. Whats that little health food store in Haleiwa with the little restaurant in the back by the barber shop? Celestial or something-place is crypt!!


 I could not agree with you more. Perhaps that is my issue with some of the food out here. It tends to be more salty/greasy/sweet than my palatte is used to? To be honest- inconsistency is probably my biggest peeve- nuttin worse than going and trying something new that you love, and going back and it being totally different or even awful the next time... With food tastes- there is no right or wrong answer, because it all matters down to a person's personal taste. I have a very sensitive nose and it's a curse because I taste everything- I'me very aware of all the flavors everytime I eat. As for feeling better, one of the best things I ever did was generally share a single salad and entree with my g/f when we go out for food. It saves on the bill, and keeps me from stuffing myself- sometimes we even have leftovers and I'm actually a fairly heavy build. Maybe the beer is filling me up too though, lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Maybe the beer is filling me up too though, lol...


 
LOL i have the same issue!....sweet jesus i l've my beer(s)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Eh TB what style of restaurant to you own? I&#8217;m assuming you own a restaurant since you previously used the term &#8220;restaurateur&#8221; I graduated from the CCA in San Francisco in 1999. I&#8217;ve worked around in the industry for a while, I&#8217;m on hiatus from Chefing at the moment, I have a sweet deal working with a relative and once this ride is over I&#8217;ll be slinging hash once again..lol


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Eh TB what style of restaurant to you own? I&#8217;m assuming you own a restaurant since you previously used the term &#8220;restaurateur&#8221; I graduated from the CCA in San Francisco in 1999. I&#8217;ve worked around in the industry for a while, I&#8217;m on hiatus from Chefing at the moment, I have a sweet deal working with a relative and once this ride is over I&#8217;ll be slinging hash once again..lol


 haha some day man... I've just been in the industry for a long time. To be honest I'm getting a little burnt out on the whole thing- it's a stressful line of work for sure. I do like to cook and have created whole menus/recipes, however doing it as a job all day for the rest of my life would probably make me lose the zest for it. It's tough work, and in the back of the house you tend to get treated harsh by the front of house people, not to mention not getting as much compensation eh? I really like that movie "Waiting" it's pretty much how it is-lol...

Can I get a bat or "the brain"- how about the goat!? hehehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> haha some day man... I've just been in the industry for a long time. To be honest I'm getting a little burnt out on the whole thing- it's a stressful line of work for sure. I do like to cook and have created whole menus/recipes, however doing it as a job all day for the rest of my life would probably make me lose the zest for it. It's tough work, and in the back of the house you tend to get treated harsh by the front of house people, not to mention not getting as much compensation eh? I really like that movie "Waiting" it's pretty much how it is-lol...
> 
> Can I get a bat or "the brain"- how about the goat!? hehehehe


When the front of the house use to make me mad I&#8217;d place their plates in the broiler for a few minutes prior to me telling them to pick up the food, then just as they grabbed the plate off the hot line I&#8217;d passively say &#8220;Hot Plate&#8221; by then it was too late and they&#8217;d have a nice little burn to remind them that I was in control....hahaha there&#8217;s a reason why I have a 666 in my RIU profile&#8230;lol&#8230;I have no problems conjuring up my inner Satan when I need too&#8230;lol


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 5, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Really? I think the food here sucks and I'm a restaurant person... I will say the available organics grown here are pretty cool- but every restaurant I try here is like a crappy version of the mainland one? Could vary by island though, the service is usually pretty gnarly too where I am.


Yea Really~
Because I have lived in many places including big cities like Los Angeles where they do not have the *extensive* variety of fresh fruits and vegetables that we have here.. I appreciate the influence on foods that the Asian cultures have had here. I can go to most stores here and have dozens and dozens of vegetables to choose from... Many not available on the mainland...
When I worked in New Mexico and Arizona doing geology, I remember going to big towns like Santa Fe and they only had about 5 vegetables to choose from. 
The abundance of fresh seafood too... Even when I lived in coastal towns on the mainland, I never had this much variety in seafood... Typically the choices were Cod or some other rockfish. or seabass 
Since I have Crohn's... I have been advised to stick to vegetables and fruits that are more alkaline in nature.. Local vegetables like sweet potatoes and squashes are alkaline. A majority of the Asian vegetables are alkaline too... 
Ironically most of the vegetables that are abundant in mainland stores tend to be acidic (with most being between 4-6.8 pH)....

I wish I could have seen your post before you edited it


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 5, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Yea Really~
> Because I have lived in many places including big cities like Los Angeles where they do not have the *extensive* variety of fresh fruits and vegetables that we have here.. I appreciate the influence on foods that the Asian cultures have had here. I can go to most stores here and have dozens and dozens of vegetables to choose from... Many not available on the mainland...
> When I worked in New Mexico and Arizona doing geology, I remember going to big towns like Santa Fe and they only had about 5 vegetables to choose from.
> The abundance of fresh seafood too... Even when I lived in coastal towns on the mainland, I never had this much variety in seafood... Typically the choices were Cod or some other rockfish. or seabass
> ...


 All true points, and I can't debate... I was thinking more along the lines of corporate restaurants that are also in Hawaii. I mean the Red Lobster on Oahu will give you the kind of poop only Coot talks about- lol... The Red lobster where I grew up had alot higher standards- who knows about now though.
The only edit I made was from "restraunteur" to "restaurant person", I hate errors/typos and realized by Coot's response I used a word that implied the wrong thing. You can see the original post I think in Tardis's quote if you don't believe me ...


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 5, 2011)

how i spent my day


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice fungus ~


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks. she weighed 17.6 grams wet...lots of new little ones coming in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> how i spent my day  View attachment 1722139


awesome!......


----------



## tardis (Aug 6, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> All true points, and I can't debate... I was thinking more along the lines of corporate restaurants that are also in Hawaii. I mean the Red Lobster on Oahu will give you the kind of poop only Coot talks about- lol... The Red lobster where I grew up had alot higher standards- who knows about now though.
> The only edit I made was from "restraunteur" to "restaurant person", I hate errors/typos and realized by Coot's response I used a word that implied the wrong thing. You can see the original post I think in Tardis's quote if you don't believe me ...


I am become cliche!


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 6, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> how i spent my day  View attachment 1722139


Mmmmm...mushrooms


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Okay i'll start this one off! What&#8217;s your favorite hole in the wall joint in Hawaii? For me it's Alicia's Market in Kalihi and Liby's Monapua in Kalihi. The food in both of these places makes want to pull by short down and beat off like a zoo monkey...lol
> BTW this is and appropriate cannabis discussion, we smoke, we get the munchies and it&#8217;s on!


If you guys ever in the university area you should check out spot's inn. Best chicken katsu I ever had. It's next to Chris Leben's fight school. 

Don't worry TB, they are pretty consistent


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> If you guys ever in the university area you should check out spot's inn. Best chicken katsu I ever had. It's next to Chris Leben's fight school.
> 
> Don't worry TB, they are pretty consistent


there used to be a spots inn across from HCC but it's not there anymore. wonder if that's the same spots's inn? the spots across from the college was good too. for chicken katsu, I like to go to grace's inn. before when I was younger, Diner's used to be the the spot.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> If you guys ever in the university area you should check out spot's inn. Best chicken katsu I ever had. It's next to Chris Leben's fight school.
> 
> Don't worry TB, they are pretty consistent


Lol- I didn't mean to sound like an arrogant snob... I just like common sense- I have seen a lack of that too much on this island at many restaurants. To be honest sometimes a meal out is the best relaxation I can get sometimes, and I put alot of pressure on the experience to be good. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there used to be a spots inn across from HCC but it's not there anymore. wonder if that's the same spots's inn? the spots across from the college was good too. for chicken katsu, I like to go to grace's inn. before when I was younger, Diner's used to be the the spot.


Yeah, that's the same one, just moved. Grace's is good too. I go Diners if it's super late when most other places are closed, munchies lol.


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 6, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Lol- I didn't mean to sound like an arrogant snob... I just like common sense- I have seen a lack of that too much on this island at many restaurants. To be honest sometimes a meal out is the best relaxation I can get sometimes, and I put alot of pressure on the experience to be good. Ya know what I mean?


Yeah, no doubt. It's not wrong to expect good food/service, you are paying after all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> If you guys ever in the university area you should check out spot's inn. Best chicken katsu I ever had. It's next to Chris Leben's fight school.





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there used to be a spots inn across from HCC but it's not there anymore. wonder if that's the same spots's inn? the spots across from the college was good too.


 I was curious so I googled it. it is the same spots. awesome. I thought they shut down but they just moved location. now I'm craving to eat there, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Yeah, that's the same one, just moved. Grace's is good too. I go Diners if it's super late when most other places are closed, munchies lol.





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was curious so I googled it. it is the same spots. awesome. I thought they shut down but they just moved location. now I'm craving to eat there, lol


 damn I'm slow, lol. don't mind me. but thanks man, I woulda never have known they was still around.



going back to weed for a bit, I scored some crip SSH. it smells like cheese and B.O. mixed together, with skunk fart somewhere in there. smells so goood!! lol

it's just the kind of high I like too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Yeah, that's the same one, just moved. Grace's is good too. I go Diners if it's super late when most other places are closed, munchies lol.


hahaha! I hate to say it here, * close your eyes tardis >.< * lol, but I go to the place that starts with a Z when I get the munchies. it's close to my house and they always open. I don't go to diners anymore. It's much different from the diners in the 80's. it's so expensive too now!


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I hate to say it here, * close your eyes tardis >.< * lol, but I go to the place that starts with a Z when I get the munchies. it's close to my house and they always open. I don't go to diners anymore. It's much different from the diners in the 80's. it's so expensive too now!


Haha, I forgot about that! I eat there too sometimes. Diners is expensive, but when I'm in that "zone", doesn't matter. I'm like a zombie "must eat something" lol. Damn you marijuana lmao!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> thanks. she weighed 17.6 grams wet...lots of new little ones coming in


Ho brah the only reason i dont do those anymore because it dont know where to find them...lol


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 6, 2011)

Kiawe Grill on S. King is out of this world!!! They have a few places around town... 
I recommend the Barbecue special.. Some of the best barbecue I've ever had~


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Kiawe Grill on S. King is out of this world!!! They have a few places around town...
> I recommend the Barbecue special.. Some of the best barbecue I've ever had~[/QUOTte]
> 
> I've eaten at the Pearl City location..... the Kobe burger is awesome and it also make a great turd! Reh heh heh Ever eaten Gyu Kaku in town? The place where you grill your meat at the table I'm mentioning it because the also offer Kobe beef


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

any of you guys getting a pop up on this site that say something about adding ietag.dll to your web browers?....i dont download anything to my machine and i've never seen a add-on request like this....spooky yea


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> any of you guys getting a pop up on this site that say something about adding ietag.dll to your web browers?....i dont download anything to my machine and i've never seen a add-on request like this....spooky yea


nah, not me. I'm using google chrome

ya, spooky.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> any of you guys getting a pop up on this site that say something about adding ietag.dll to your web browers?....i dont download anything to my machine and i've never seen a add-on request like this....spooky yea


.dll files are used to start running scripts.... ietab.dll is definitely a malicious program...
I suggest searching your computer for that file... It is probably attached to your system folder. 
I would strongly recommend NOT using Internet Explorer.... 
Use Firefox or Google Chrome...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

IE is total dog shit! i have FF and i'm just to stupid to use it..lol...not anymore...lol...I'll seach for the file on my system...i didnt click the request when it popped up so i'm hopeful its not attached to anything....FU Microsoft!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> IE is total dog shit! i have FF and i'm just to stoned and lazy to use it..lol...not anymore...lol...I'll seach for the file on my system...i didnt click the request when it popped up so i'm hopeful its not attached to anything....FU Microsoft!


 Sorry I corrected your post


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Sorry I corrected your quote


LOL thats the truth...hahahah....i ran a search the for ietab.dll file and it was not there....cheehoo!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 6, 2011)

Back to the food for a minute, yakiniku places like Gyu Taku rule....love the kalbi and harami!! I remember many years ago we were eating yakaniku in Sendai not to far from the power plant, and these drunk girls were making us eat food and tell us what it was after...ate horse, dog, eel, gator, frogs and other UI stuff.....a couple hours and couple beers more and then I fed the girls something they had never had....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Back to the food for a minute, yakiniku places like Gyu Taku rule....love the kalbi and harami!! I remember many years ago we were eating yakaniku in Sendai not to far from the power plant, and these drunk girls were making us eat food and tell us what it was after...ate horse, dog, eel, gator, frogs and other UI stuff.....a couple hours and couple beers more and then I fed the girls something they had never had....


what you gave them? some tube steak? hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Back to the food for a minute, yakiniku places like Gyu Taku rule....love the kalbi and harami!! I remember many years ago we were eating yakaniku in Sendai not to far from the power plant, and these drunk girls were making us eat food and tell us what it was after...ate horse, dog, eel, gator, frogs and other UI stuff.....a couple hours and couple beers more and then I fed the girls something they had never had....


I heard Japanese girls go nuts for American trouser trout!


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 6, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> haha some day man... I've just been in the industry for a long time. To be honest I'm getting a little burnt out on the whole thing- it's a stressful line of work for sure. I do like to cook and have created whole menus/recipes, however doing it as a job all day for the rest of my life would probably make me lose the zest for it. It's tough work, and in the back of the house you tend to get treated harsh by the front of house people, not to mention not getting as much compensation eh? I really like that movie "Waiting" it's pretty much how it is-lol...
> 
> Can I get a bat or "the brain"- how about the goat!? hehehehe


Hahahaha that's why we understand each other so well lmfao I used to serve tables hehehehe I love that movie!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2011)

(hands are folded head bowed and in the praying position) Dear Sweet Baby Jesus please let Tito get knock the "F" out. Amen!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't think much of Rashad at the beginning of the Ultimate Fighter show, but that has since changed.....never did like the Huntigton Fag Boy.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 6, 2011)

By the way, nice to have you back in the clouds with us Dr. How long was your fast? Why did you stop again any way, health stuffs? Was grinding too much L & Ls?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> By the way, nice to have you back in the clouds with us Dr. How long was your fast? Why did you stop again any way, health stuffs? Was grinding too much L & Ls?


thanks surfdout. ya man, too much L&L's BBQ chicken! hahaha. was cause of some health issues I was having, so I had to cut out everything and change my diet and what I was intaking into my body. things are much better now. I smoke herb now, but not as often and as much as before. everytime I burn now, I like just eat and eat and eat, all bad kind stuffs! lol! so I gotta kinda watch that. I not as on it on the diet as I was before too, but i still keep it in check.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> LOL thats the truth...hahahah....i ran a search the for ietab.dll file and it was not there....cheehoo!


incase you're ever worried, a free program called anti-malwarebytes from www.malwarebytes.org is one of the better ways to run a periodic deep clean for spyware/malware. IE9 is a bit better than previous versions, but it always has a couple things that tick me off, like the bkspace key going back a browsing page and losing all my longest posts- haha...


----------



## tardis (Aug 7, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> incase you're ever worried, a free program called anti-malwarebytes from www.malwarebytes.org is one of the better ways to run a periodic deep clean for spyware/malware. IE9 is a bit better than previous versions, but it always has a couple things that tick me off, like the bkspace key going back a browsing page and losing all my longest posts- haha...


Did you know that Microsofts Internet Explorer is the #1 Web Browser for downloading another web browser?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> incase you're ever worried, a free program called anti-malwarebytes from www.malwarebytes.org is one of the better ways to run a periodic deep clean for spyware/malware. IE9 is a bit better than previous versions, but it always has a couple things that tick me off, like the bkspace key going back a browsing page and losing all my longest posts- haha...


I used it in the past it a great program!


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Aug 8, 2011)

Aloha,
Newbie with a bunch of questions about nutrient selection. 
1. MAXICROP Liquid Seaweed...with or without IRON (fe); 
2. MAXICROP Liquid Fish... When to use fish and what to do about the smells???
3.What does it mean if my medical garden has dark pruple fan leaf stems and the overall color is dark. Dark Green with almost a little bluish color? It is a few weeks away from finishing i think.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> What does it mean if my medical garden has dark pruple fan leaf stems and the overall color is dark. Dark Green with almost a little bluish color? It is a few weeks away from finishing i think.


Sounds like nitrogen toxicity (too much nitrogen) it could also be the genetics of your plant, what are you growing? What are you using to feed the plants? Soil or hydro? Indoors or outdoors? pic's would be helpful


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> Aloha,
> Newbie with a bunch of questions about nutrient selection.
> 2. MAXICROP Liquid Fish... When to use fish and what to do about the smells???


 you use this particularly during veg and if you have a wife or girlfriend, make sure you wash your hands after using the stuff or your significant other is gonna think you was messing around with the neighborhood skank down the street, lol.

welcome to the forums.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 8, 2011)

Had a case of the Mondays until the postman came by....


----------



## tardis (Aug 8, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Had a case of the Mondays until the postman came by....


Lucky man! I know a guy who swears by OG Raskal up and down.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 8, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Had a case of the Mondays until the postman came by....


Congrats....
I guess I get mine 2nd drop...
I was thinking Logic might have included the Master Whites he keeps for himself and sent me something from that stash but I would rather have the latest batch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

For shits a giggles I brewed up a bucket of EM-1 Molasses and Grow Big...lol I want to see if it really kills off microbial life..I started this bucket late yesterday afternoon and this is what it looked like this morning when I took a peek.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a okra flower, Ive never grown okra before sure make a pur-d flower, the 2 picture is my veggie garden


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice bucket Coot, where what I'm working with.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice bucket Coot, where what I'm working with.....


hahaha great minds think a like! I love the HD buckets, I'm going to mod one of the buckets (drill a hole near the bottom of the bucket run the air hose and stones so they sit flat on the bottom of the bucket) Right now I use a lid with a hole in the top then I drop the air line and stone through hole, it works great it&#8217;s just a pain in the ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice bucket Coot, where what I'm working with.....


looks like you could bake a loaf of bread with all that gas&#8230;.oh my!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

BTW surf'd wha-cha got brewing in there if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> BTW surf'd wha-cha got brewing in there if you dont mind me asking?


Hey Coot- ummm, in this one was EWC from my bin, kelp, and just molasses I think...fresh EWC is key, you get your own worm bin? I don't have my compost pile right now, wish I did...slipping...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Sheck- This is pretty much what all my Grandoggy Purps look like...short and sweet...look similar to the ape? I'm still unsure what Chemdawg male OJD uses for his crosses...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot- ummm, in this one was EWC from my bin, kelp, and just molasses I think...fresh EWC is key, you get your own worm bin? I don't have my compost pile right now, wish I did...slipping...


Funny you mention the worm bin...lol....i made one out of a HD bucket too...hahaha. I drilled a bunch of ¼ inch holes in the bottom a of a HD bucket. The worms and their food go in the bucket with the holes drilled in the bottom, and then I insert that bucket into another bucket (without any holes in it). All the juice and what not falls threw the holes and I get a little bit of worm juice for making teas while I&#8217;m waiting for the worms to do the rest of their business.

 To migrate the worms I reverse the process, the worms go into the buck with the holes, the bucket with the holes is filled with new bedding and food for the worms and slowly but surely they find their way into the new bedding leaving behind all their piss and poop (I&#8217;m not sure if worms really piss of not)

I&#8217;ll get some pic&#8217;s up later


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> hahaha great minds think a like! I love the HD buckets, I'm going to mod one of the buckets (drill a hole near the bottom of the bucket run the air hose and stones so they sit flat on the bottom of the bucket) Right now I use a lid with a hole in the top then I drop the air line and stone through hole, it works great it&#8217;s just a pain in the ass.


I got 3 lines and just loop the hoses through a heavy nut to hold them at the bottom. You may need bigger bubbles than an airstone can provide....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Funny you mention the worm bin...lol....i made one out of a HD bucket too...hahaha. I drilled a bunch of ¼ inch holes in the bottom a of a HD bucket. The worms and their food go in the bucket with the holes drilled in the bottom, and then I insert that bucket into another bucket (without any holes in it). All the juice and what not falls threw the holes and I get a little bit of worm juice for making teas while I&#8217;m waiting for the worms to do the rest of their business.
> 
> To migrate the worms I reverse the process, the worms go into the buck with the holes, the bucket with the holes is filled with new bedding and food for the worms and slowly but surely they find their way into the new bedding leaving behind all their piss and poop (I&#8217;m not sure if worms really piss of not)
> 
> I&#8217;ll get some pic&#8217;s up later


Nice, I made one out of the big tupperware tubs, but had a hard time from keeping it too wet. Then I made a 10' x 4' x 4' bin out of 2x4s, plywood and shade cloth, was pumping it out...Now i just use my friends can-o-worm thingy...horse and rabbit manure and shredded paper is great bedding....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

Alright so I guess new info has come to light...RE: Bubble size

This question was finally put to rest about a year ago on the AACT email group at Yahoo.com which is moderated by the author of 'Teaming' and Dr. Elaine Ingham is a regular poster there. 

Bubble size has no impact one way or the other. It's all about the volume of air moving through your cistern - you want .4 cfm of air for each 1 gallon of water.

RE: Airstones

Airstones are not a good way to go - sure, they produce more than enough air/air bubbles but it's the cleaning that poses the challenge. If you do not remove all traces of the AACT then the aerobic microbes will turn anaerobic via the 'bio film' that the teas produce.

The advantage to using a PVC manifold is that because you're running a very low PSI number on the type of pumps generally used for 5-gallon brewers you don't have to glue the PVC parts together meaning that you can disassemble the entire manifold and soak in either hydrogen peroxide or Oxyclean resulting in a complete removal of the bio film.

You can cause huge problems in brewing your teas if there are big colonies of the anaerobic microbes. Keep that in mind when designing your brewer - keep the cleaning process at the top of your design list.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 9, 2011)

In the last 6 months... after some persuasion from friends and seeing some positive results on this board......
I finally became 100% organic-

While the results are pretty awesome... 
It is expensive... and it is *a lot of work*!!!!!!

I am fortunate to have a friend that makes teas....I would have to quit one of my jobs if I had to make my own


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Sheck- This is pretty much what all my Grandoggy Purps look like...short and sweet...look similar to the ape? I'm still unsure what Chemdawg male OJD uses for his crosses...


Eh what to you use to keep the leaf minors at bay? Your plants never seen to have any damage caused by them. Leaf minors and weevils are always fucking with me.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

DDT. Nah, I've got a ninja praying manits. Nah, I get em plenty, but don't let them go very far.( I think grassified said use a pin to puncture them, i just use my thumb nail.) They do seem to head towards companion plants like tomatoes and pigweed kine plants...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

What do the weevils do? Never had them....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheck- what soil mixes do you or your friends use? Do you guys make kinda hot soils and then tea for maintenance?


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sheck- what soil mixes do you or your friends use? Do you guys make kinda hot soils and then tea for maintenance?


 Roots Organic Soil 4 Bags 
Recycle Mix 2 Bags 
Happy Frog 2 Bags 
Bone Meal 8 Cups 
Blood Meal 4 Cups 
Worm Castings 1 Bag 
Kelp Meal 4 Cups 
Dolomite 4 cups 
Trace Elements 1 Cup 
Oyster Shell 2 cups 
Green Sand 2 cups 

I'm just having a lot of pH issues... Was using Sunshine Mix before and it was very acidic when put into this mixture for some reason... 
I haven't had to add any nutes until mid flowering... 
Have not had any burning ... Did have some potassium, calcium, & magnesium lockout due to pH...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

Best GDP pheno...or at least of the ones I and I have seen....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Roots Organic Soil 4 Bags
> Recycle Mix 2 Bags
> Happy Frog 2 Bags
> Bone Meal 8 Cups
> ...


Yeah, the old organic hippies say "don't chase the ph", but I don't get it....


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Sheck- This is pretty much what all my Grandoggy Purps look like...short and sweet...look similar to the ape? I'm still unsure what Chemdawg male OJD uses for his crosses...


Your baby looks very heavy on the Chem side... Looks like you have an GDP trunk/branch structure with a sativa output... Lots of leaves and budding sites for you!





Here are some pics of the Ape Dawg... It picked up the trunk/branch structure from GDP and also the wider leaves and set... Not a lot of chem traits except smell and flavor...






some close-ups
View attachment 1728435 View attachment 1728438 View attachment 1728440


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, the old organic hippies say "don't chase the ph", but I don't get it....


Well maybe Puna Bud can translate for us


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Best GDP pheno...or at least of the ones I and I have seen....


Yes thats a lot closer to the cross I have.. (see pics above)....
Your previous picture of the Chem dom... had the leaf serration structure that you see in Chems and Ogs.... 

I had such a difficult time deciding which pheno to keep because I had one that was Chem dom, one that was Grape Ape dom... and I ended up choosing another that had just the right combination of Chem and Grape....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's the Grow Big tea at about 36 hours of brew time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my Worm Bin....super simple and it works pretty good for about a $7 investment.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 10, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Well maybe Puna Bud can translate for us


quite simply it means you have to let the PH run it course before you start adjusting PH levels. Stuff normally goes down, then climbs back up over here. Lets not forget water temp can play a part in PH balance too.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Puna, hope all is well over there with the new diggs.

Nice plants Sheck, do you do your cuts in coco? You ever get purple out of these ones? You must have a pretty fast turn around, how long from cut to harvest?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the Grow Big tea at about 36 hours of brew time.


Thanks for the explanation, for a minute I thought you were gonna say "my Pioneer chicken aftermath"... 
Lets just say I'd be leeary of a pot luck with you and tardis- unless I bring my poncho!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 10, 2011)

Better pics of the outdo GDP....


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2011)

Those look like some aggressive ladies, Surfd... Bravo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Thanks for the explanation, for a minute I thought you were gonna say "my Pioneer chicken aftermath"...
> Lets just say I'd be leeary of a pot luck with you and tardis- unless I bring my poncho!


LOL Classic Brah!....Here's my latest attempt to recreate my favorite fried chicken joint, This buggah is in the compaction chamber as we speak.dont worry I wont post any pics of my discharge..reh heh heh *coughs* heh heh, (hiccup.burp lifts left leg and blast a juicy fart)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Alright so I guess new info has come to light...RE: Bubble size
> 
> This question was finally put to rest about a year ago on the AACT email group at Yahoo.com which is moderated by the author of 'Teaming' and Dr. Elaine Ingham is a regular poster there.
> 
> ...


 
Since its Home Depot Bucket week here on RIU I decided to run with this idea, I made a manifold out of ½ PVC pipe, I just fired this fucker up this morning and it blows bubbles about ½ down the manifold, I think Ill have to plumb another line on the opposite side of the manifold to create enough pressure to blow water out of the pipe, or I might have to run another pump if that doesnt solve the problem, but it didnt leak and that was my first priority.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2011)

After 48 hours EM-1, molasses and Grow Big tea....I dont think GB kills off microbial life. Im going to do the same test with a the entire FF trio at full strength just to see WTF happens.I often hear that the FF trio will kill off microbial life and shouldnt be used in a living soil, well find out soon enough. Im doing this out of pure boredom and just to see for myself if all the parrots are right.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you have the book "Teaming w/ Microbes"?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2011)

no not yet....l know it contains a wealth of knowledge and I'm interested in reading it.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 11, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks Puna, hope all is well over there with the new diggs.
> 
> Nice plants Sheck, do you do your cuts in coco? You ever get purple out of these ones? You must have a pretty fast turn around, how long from cut to harvest?


I start them in coco (as you probably saw in the pic)...that goes into 1 gallon pot (supersoil mix) 1 week, then transplanted into 3 gallon for remainder of grow..
I'm using the Bcuz coco and it's pretty much neutral pH by the time the cuttings have roots... Don't know how the coco effects my pH later in the process... 

Indica doms are about a 7 week turnaround... (1 week for cuttings to root, 2 weeks vegging, 4 weeks flower, Harvest)
Strawberry White and the Og Fire are at 9 weeks total.... (same as above but 6 weeks flowering)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2011)

Papaya in super soil....about 10 weeks of flowering and pretty fat for a 10" plant 3.5 oz fresh/wet bud


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 12, 2011)

cooter: where'd you get yer worms?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 12, 2011)

from not washing his hands....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 12, 2011)

Got some seeds from Moloka'i today, wonder if they any good......


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 12, 2011)

I am,

You can get worms from CL guys sometimes, the guys over at Olomana gardens have some too. I'd try to get the blues and reds if can. Coot might know a good place...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 13, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> cooter: where'd you get yer worms?


He already said he ate at Pioneer Chicken...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> cooter: where'd you get yer worms?


Hi Brah! I got'em at koolau farmers on Dillingham, they're a little pricy..$20 an oz, but they seem to multiply pretty fast.Id bet theyre the same worms I see in my garden

http://www.koolaufarmers.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

Just picked some of this at koolau famers....anyone tried it? http://www.growerssecret.com/growers-secret-product-selection/grow-big-521/

The Blue Diesel needed a little (N) so i wen wack'em wit dis sheet


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 13, 2011)

Should have just gave em some urine or top dressed with EWC, I try to stay away from any bottled nutes(but thats just me, and I'm a little crazy in the head.)...Koolau Farmers is great, check out Ikaika in Kaneohe, great kalo farming family. Don't you still have some of the FF Grow Big too, could have used that....and you are in Super Soil right? And you are getting a N def?

BTW, I'll have to meet Mrs. Coot someday, she must be a very colorful person to live with you....hehe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Should have just gave em some urine or top dressed with EWC, I try to stay away from any bottled nutes(but thats just me, and I'm a little crazy in the head.)...Koolau Farmers is great, check out Ikaika in Kaneohe, great kalo farming family. Don't you still have some of the FF Grow Big too, could have used that....and you are in Super Soil right? And you are getting a N def?
> 
> BTW, I'll have to meet Mrs. Coot someday, she must be a very colorful person to live with you....hehe


My piss is radioactive&#8230;.lol&#8230;the blue diesel&#8217;s in super soil but my dumb ass put them in 3 gal containers knowing they&#8217;d go deficient at some point, it just happen to be in week 5(ish) and they&#8217;re really using up some (N) at the moment. I&#8217;ve been supplementing the DB with teas but I just can&#8217;t seem to give them enough (N). The grow big 521 was only $4 and it&#8217;s organic. I also wanted to see if it&#8217;s any good. I probably should just used the FF GB but I started having a guilty conscience at the thought of using it. I did top-dress them with a little SS but that was only a snack &#8230;lol

I&#8217;m going do the TW properly &#8230;.7 or 10 gallon containers and let the SS perform its magic. I&#8217;m going to pop the TW on the 24th.

Where in Kaneohe is Ikaika? I can't seem to find it on the net

Mrs Cooter is loon too! I guess that&#8217;s why we get along so good! Eh, anytime you want to hook up for a couple of brews just hallah at me! Me and the Mrs Loony Tunes are always down for a few&#8230;lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the BD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

The bubble bucket got an addtional pump and it's a turbulant brew machine...hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the two Afghani&#8217;s&#8230;. two completely different flowers&#8230;.one flower barely has any pistils and very little raised resin glands


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck'n A Brah! Health is Wealth! There&#8217;s nothing better than building a kick ass salad right from your own back yard.
> 
> A while back I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and high cholesterol; The Dr&#8217;s wanted to put me on all kinds of stuff! I balked at them and told&#8217;em they could eat the corn out of my shit before I&#8217;d take any of their poison. It was my diet and lack of quality exercise that was the main cause for my dilapidated health and I knew it, so I cut out red meat, anything fried and sugar. I started eating more raw wholesome foods. Fast food and processed food were eliminated. It was a real life style change as far as my diet was concerned.
> 
> ...


Hey Cootman, how many pounds did you drop with your new diet?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Okay i'll start this one off! What&#8217;s your favorite hole in the wall joint in Hawaii? For me it's Alicia's Market in Kalihi and Liby's Monapua in Kalihi. The food in both of these places makes want to pull by short down and beat off like a zoo monkey...lol
> BTW this is and appropriate cannabis discussion, we smoke, we get the munchies and it&#8217;s on!


it use to be Mabuhay[sp] Flip food on Hotel St. I loved their chinese style Chicken feet in that peanut broth/soup. Put one dem lil feet and your mouth, suck & pull...broke da jaw


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 14, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> All true points, and I can't debate... I was thinking more along the lines of corporate restaurants that are also in Hawaii. I mean the Red Lobster on Oahu will give you the kind of poop only Coot talks about- lol... The Red lobster where I grew up had alot higher standards- who knows about now though.
> The only edit I made was from "restraunteur" to "restaurant person", I hate errors/typos and realized by Coot's response I used a word that implied the wrong thing. You can see the original post I think in Tardis's quote if you don't believe me ...


come,come on who do you think you're talking to a bunch of brain dead dirt farmers? There is no such thing as a Red Lobster with high standards anywhere?
You're not gonna find places to eat in Honolulu like you would in SF. The difference is day & night. But what entertainment/food industry does Hawaii lead the nation in,...why Hostess Bars. I mean whewre else you gonna get a hand job at your booth from a hostess? With one hand the Asian beauty feeds you fried chicken, and with the other hand she is "choking" your chicken neck under the table. Shit, we even had one bar off of Kapiolani Blvd. the girls that worked there were either Thai or Vietnamese, and they would let us smoke weed at our table. They'd run over with incense once they'd see us light up. They knew they would make their money from the "pupuus" that surely followed. I don't know how old any of you are, or how long you guys lived in Hawaii . But in the old days Pupuus in the Hostess Bars were all free! Ah my youthful days.
Do any of you guys remember the old 'Stop Light' Bar on Kapiolani Blvd.? When I use to work for Dick Brewer back in the day, his shop was right next door to the 'Stop Light'? IT Was a bar that had Asian girls shoot objects outta their pussys in to the croqwd of paying customers. Anytime I had friends from downunder visit. We alwayas resrved a night for the 'Stop Light'.

Oh, I wanna asdd one other place. The old Kuhio Grill on University Ave.. At night it was Hostess Bar, by day 85cents bought you the best short stack of Banana Pancakes on the entire island


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Hey Cootman, how many pounds did you drop with your new diet?


Howzit Puna!.....i lost about 25~30#'s


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> it use to be Mabuhay[sp] Flip food on Hotel St. I loved their chinese style Chicken feet in that peanut broth/soup. Put one dem lil feet and your mouth, suck & pull...broke da jaw


Man that's knarly! I've been exposed to chicken feet at a few dim-sum joints while living in San Francisco....i know it&#8217;s all psychological but just cannot do it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> come,come on who do you think you're talking to a bunch of brain dead dirt farmers? There is no such thing as a Red Lobster with high standards anywhere?
> You're not gonna find places to eat in Honolulu like you would in SF. The difference is day & night. But what entertainment/food industry does Hawaii lead the nation in,...why Hostess Bars. I mean whewre else you gonna get a hand job at your booth from a hostess? With one hand the Asian beauty feeds you fried chicken, and with the other hand she is "choking" your chicken neck under the table. Shit, we even had one bar off of Kapiolani Blvd. the girls that worked there were either Thai or Vietnamese, and they would let us smoke weed at our table. They'd run over with incense once they'd see us light up. They knew they would make their money from the "pupuus" that surely followed. I don't know how old any of you are, or how long you guys lived in Hawaii . But in the old days Pupuus in the Hostess Bars were all free! Ah my youthful days.
> Do any of you guys remember the old 'Stop Light' Bar on Kapiolani Blvd.? When I use to work for Dick Brewer back in the day, his shop was right next door to the 'Stop Light'? IT Was a bar that had Asian girls shoot objects outta their pussys in to the croqwd of paying customers. Anytime I had friends from downunder visit. We alwayas resrved a night for the 'Stop Light'.
> 
> Oh, I wanna asdd one other place. The old Kuhio Grill on University Ave.. At night it was Hostess Bar, by day 85cents bought you the best short stack of Banana Pancakes on the entire island


 lol!! I heard all about the stoplite bar! if you wanna reminisce on those good old days, I got a website just for you  if anyone is interested, PM me ....


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 14, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> it use to be Mabuhay[sp] Flip food on Hotel St. I loved their chinese style Chicken feet in that peanut broth/soup. Put one dem lil feet and your mouth, suck & pull...broke da jaw


 I figured someone ate those things- but I always wondered "who?"  And yes- it's always "the good ol' days" isn't it? The funny thing is- as crappy as things are now- in another ten years we'll be calling it "the good ol' days" too" 

Nice- I just made the 1000th like in the thread- now if I can just manage that type of magic with the lottery when I visit Ca next time...


----------



## NElobsterpot (Aug 14, 2011)

any ideas on how to catch water, im growing in the mountains have some drip lines but not sure how to go about the res. part


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 15, 2011)

NElobsterpot said:


> any ideas on how to catch water, im growing in the mountains have some drip lines but not sure how to go about the res. part


 You could stretch out tarps or anything with as large as surface area as possible that lead to a large res. One of the easiest ways is to use the roof, and get the rain gutters to all head to some sort of catchment.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 15, 2011)

So a couple of weeks ago I stated that I thought it was rad that Ace Hardware in Kea'au had Fox Farm and Happy Frog products and I didn't realize that all the Ace Hardware stores carry it here on the east side of the big island; either I never noticed it at the Ace Hardware stores on Maui (which is likely), or Ace doesn't carry those products on Maui. Anyway, I get to feel a little slow for stating the obvious for everybody else.

Also Cooter, I saw your prayers were somewhat answered with Tito getting bus up. Not a KO, but at least a TKO. I'd root for just about anyone else too, except maybe in his last fight against Ryan Bader, whom I went to school with; I could have gone for either one. The only reason is because Ryan and I fought at the same event once and at that event I lost my fight and he continued his undefeated streak and afterwards he asked me how my fight went, so I told him and he replied with some dumb remark; probably because at the time he was unaware how much it sucks to lose in this sport, so I think it's good that he gets to stay humble once in awhile. I don't dislike the guy or anything, he was just insensitive at the time because he hadn't lost yet, I assume.

Anyway, who do you guys think is going to win between Quinton Jackson and Jon Jones. I'd take Jones, though it could easily go either way in my opinion. 

Also, hopefully I can get a couple of pics loaded up here. I tried yesterday, but my satellite internet was going to slow. I think my 3 oldest plants are looking moderately happy, but they have some leaves yellowing at the bottom. I'm thinking either too much nitrogen or too early on the nitrogen. The strains are Chocolope, Arjan's Ultra Haze #3, and Big Bud #1.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> So a couple of weeks ago I stated that I thought it was rad that Ace Hardware in Kea'au had Fox Farm and Happy Frog products and I didn't realize that all the Ace Hardware stores carry it here on the east side of the big island; either I never noticed it at the Ace Hardware stores on Maui (which is likely), or Ace doesn't carry those products on Maui. Anyway, I get to feel a little slow for stating the obvious for everybody else.


actually, all ACE hardware stores in the islands carry fox farms line of products.



rikdabrick said:


> Also Cooter, I saw your prayers were somewhat answered with Tito getting bus up. Not a KO, but at least a TKO. I'd root for just about anyone else too, except maybe in his last fight against Ryan Bader, whom I went to school with; I could have gone for either one. The only reason is because Ryan and I fought at the same event once and at that event I lost my fight and he continued his undefeated streak and afterwards he asked me how my fight went, so I told him and he replied with some dumb remark; probably because at the time he was unaware how much it sucks to lose in this sport, so I think it's good that he gets to stay humble once in awhile. I don't dislike the guy or anything, he was just insensitive at the time because he hadn't lost yet, I assume.
> 
> Anyway, who do you guys think is going to win between Quinton Jackson and Jon Jones. I'd take Jones, though it could easily go either way in my opinion.


other than his wrestling skills, and power, Bader sucks. his stand-up is lagging and his fights boring. I'm rooting for rampage to beat Jones. Jones got some killer skills but he is a cocky fucker. by the way, what promotion did you fight in?


rikdabrick said:


> Also, hopefully I can get a couple of pics loaded up here. I tried yesterday, but my satellite internet was going to slow. I think my 3 oldest plants are looking moderately happy, but they have some leaves yellowing at the bottom. I'm thinking either too much nitrogen or too early on the nitrogen. The strains are Chocolope, Arjan's Ultra Haze #3, and Big Bud #1.


 I'm interested in seeing the chocolope.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 15, 2011)

NElobsterpot said:


> any ideas on how to catch water, im growing in the mountains have some drip lines but not sure how to go about the res. part


I used to use tarps that drain into a 55 gallon barrel to hold my water back in the days when I was a hardcore cropper.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2011)

this one's for the boxing and kimbo fans. kimbos boxing debut. don't blink....
[video=youtube;UTt6T0w1t-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTt6T0w1t-Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this one's for the boxing and kimbo fans. kimbos boxing debut. don't blink....
> [video=youtube;UTt6T0w1t-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTt6T0w1t-Y&feature=related[/video]


holy shit, i think the guys dead lol! he's more suited for boxing i think, no need to worry about takedowns/kicks.


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 15, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> So a couple of weeks ago I stated that I thought it was rad that Ace Hardware in Kea'au had Fox Farm and Happy Frog products and I didn't realize that all the Ace Hardware stores carry it here on the east side of the big island; either I never noticed it at the Ace Hardware stores on Maui (which is likely), or Ace doesn't carry those products on Maui. Anyway, I get to feel a little slow for stating the obvious for everybody else.
> 
> Also Cooter, I saw your prayers were somewhat answered with Tito getting bus up. Not a KO, but at least a TKO. I'd root for just about anyone else too, except maybe in his last fight against Ryan Bader, whom I went to school with; I could have gone for either one. The only reason is because Ryan and I fought at the same event once and at that event I lost my fight and he continued his undefeated streak and afterwards he asked me how my fight went, so I told him and he replied with some dumb remark; probably because at the time he was unaware how much it sucks to lose in this sport, so I think it's good that he gets to stay humble once in awhile. I don't dislike the guy or anything, he was just insensitive at the time because he hadn't lost yet, I assume.
> 
> ...


Lmao, I cheered when tito knocked down/choked Bader. 

I'm hoping for Rampage to murder jones.


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> actually, all ACE hardware stores in the islands carry fox farms line of products.


I know where I'm going this weekend...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> holy shit, i think the guys dead lol! he's more suited for boxing i think, no need to worry about takedowns/kicks.


yup! he's way more suited for boxing. I think he's gonna do pretty good.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 16, 2011)

Speaking of fighting. Did you watch the UFC the other night, oh my fucking Jesus! Ben "smooth" Henderson just tore into Jim Miler who was riding a 7 match win streak. Ben Henderson is going to go, smooth right up Frankie Edgar,and throw his ass around like ragdoll.much in the way Henderson did Miller.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 16, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Lmao, I cheered when tito knocked down/choked Bader.
> 
> I'm hoping for Rampage to murder jones.


ain't gonna happen. If Rampage can't beat "Sugar" Rashad, then there is no way he can beat Jones. Jones is the future UFC,and Rampage represents the old guard of 'PRIDE'.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> actually, all ACE hardware stores in the islands carry fox farms line of products.
> 
> other than his wrestling skills, and power, Bader sucks. his stand-up is lagging and his fights boring. I'm rooting for rampage to beat Jones. Jones got some killer skills but he is a cocky fucker. by the way, what promotion did you fight in?
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the chocolope.


Yeah, I guess I just never noticed, I'm kind of surprised though since I used to go into the Ace in Kahului all the time, but I wasn't growing over there either.

I'd like to see Rampage win too, I'm just don't know if he can take Jones. Jones is cocky, but he's got some mad skills too. He might be too slippery for Rampage. I saw his debut fight in the UFC and knew right then that he was going to be the champion someday. 

My old trainer fought at some of the same events as Rampage back in the day when he was fighting in "King of the Cage" or "Gladiator Challenge" and my trainer said that he's a really cool funny guy outside the cage too. My trainer was telling me that he was standing around talking to some other fighters in the warm-up area before his own fight and he heard something and turned around to see Rampage dragging some other fighter past my trainer by the guy's foot laughing hysterically and he just kept on going out of sight. It sounded hilarious and I could totally see Rampage doing that.

And at that particular fight the promotion was the XCC (Xtreme Caged Combat), but I fought in a couple of other ones too. In that one I got to fight Dennis Hallman's star featherweight who happened to be the featherweight champion at the time. I was given that boy some dirty lickens, but he ended up getting me in a guillotine in the first round.

And I'll get pictures up as soon as I can. I just got a new camera so I need to put it to use anyway.

Also, I've seen in past posts in this thread that some of the guys think this thread is monitored so, because I've given enough information here for an investigator (or probably anybody who cares for that matter) to figure out who I am, I think it would be good to state that I'm a legal medicinal marijuana cardholder.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup! he's way more suited for boxing. I think he's gonna do pretty good.


Agreed. I watched his YouTube videos quite awhile ago (which were all bare knuckle backyard boxing matches and he really messed guys up. I wouldn't want to stand up with Kimbo even if I was his size. The Petrazelli fight was definitely a flook because in the YouTube videos Kimbo was able to withstand a lot harder punches than Petrazelli gave him.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Speaking of fighting. Did you watch the UFC the other night, oh my fucking Jesus! Ben "smooth" Henderson just tore into Jim Miler who was riding a 7 match win streak. Ben Henderson is going to go, smooth right up Frankie Edgar,and throw his ass around like ragdoll.much in the way Henderson did Miller.


Yeah, Henderson's a bad mammajamma. He's the only guy I've seen who can almost always take guys down with the low single leg, no one else even tries to use the low single leg because they think it's too risky and I would have to agree with them, but that's why they call him "smooth". I think you're right in saying he's going to take out Edgar. I've been watching him for awhile now and he never fails to impress me.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 16, 2011)

Come on guys, why you bullshittin, we all know Dog the Bounty Hunter is the baddest mofo around and can kick anybodys ass, well maybe not his wifes ass........don't forget about Dusty Rhodes too........my step dad actually arrested Dusty Rhodes for DUI many years ago in Florida, said he was pretty cool......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2011)

This is AK-48 at 10 weeks or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2011)

I prematurely harvested the crack head Afghani last night its little over 8 weeks of flower, Im going to let the other Afghani go another couple of weeks. I wanted an early harvest and a late harvest so I can compare potency at different stages.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Speaking of fighting. Did you watch the UFC the other night, oh my fucking Jesus! Ben "smooth" Henderson just tore into Jim Miler who was riding a 7 match win streak. Ben Henderson is going to go, smooth right up Frankie Edgar,and throw his ass around like ragdoll.much in the way Henderson did Miller.


yup! ben henderson is gonna smash edgar or whoever holds the belt at the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, I guess I just never noticed, I'm kind of surprised though since I used to go into the Ace in Kahului all the time, but I wasn't growing over there either.
> 
> I'd like to see Rampage win too, I'm just don't know if he can take Jones. Jones is cocky, but he's got some mad skills too. He might be too slippery for Rampage. I saw his debut fight in the UFC and knew right then that he was going to be the champion someday.
> 
> ...


 ya Jones got some mad skills. he practically destroyed everybody. I was dumbstruck when I seen the fight against shogun. shogun was/is one of my favorite fighters. shogun didn't have a chance. I'd like to see a super fight between jones and anderson silva if they both win their fights coming up. I can't wait till the Diaz/GSP fight! I'm pretty sure BJ/Condit is on the same card. talk about a stacked card! another fighter that is killing it right now is rory macdonald. I think that dude will be champ one day. by the way, do you still train? anytime there's MMA talk, I get so fired up!! hahahaha  I can talk MMA all day, lol.

here's the fight card for ufc137

Bart Palaszewski vs. Tyson Griffin

Danny Downes vs. Ramsey Nijem

Hatsu Hioki vs. George Roop

Tim Credeur vs. Brad Tavares

Eliot Marshall vs. Brandon Vera

Roy Nelson vs. Mirko &#8220;Cro Cop&#8221; Filipovic

Dennis Siver vs. Sam Stout

Matt Mitrione vs. Cheick Kongo

Carlos Condit vs. BJ Penn

Nick Diaz vs. Georges St-Pierre (UFC Welterweight Champion)





damn dude!! on a side note, just found out shawn tomkins died. what a bummer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Come on guys, why you bullshittin, we all know Dog the Bounty Hunter is the baddest mofo around and can kick anybodys ass, well maybe not his wifes ass........don't forget about Dusty Rhodes too........my step dad actually arrested Dusty Rhodes for DUI many years ago in Florida, said he was pretty cool......


Dusty rhodes, don't forget his boy golddust, lol. we would always watch wrestling. my grandma was a big fan of wrestling and she would go off when we would watch it. my grandpa and I would get mad and tell my grandma to stop yelling and getting excited, it's all fake! lol. ordered all the wrestlemanias back in the day, even wrestlemania I. my grandmas still alive and watches wrestling to this day, still getting all excited and yelling at the tv, lol. the other promotions we used to watch back in the day too. even used to watch the local wrestling when it was a big thing back then in hawaii.


----------



## tardis (Aug 16, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Come on guys, why you bullshittin, we all know Dog the Bounty Hunter is the baddest mofo around and can kick anybodys ass, well maybe not his wifes ass........don't forget about Dusty Rhodes too........my step dad actually arrested Dusty Rhodes for DUI many years ago in Florida, said he was pretty cool......


Dog the Bounty Hunter = Hawaii's Chuck Norris.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is AK-48 at 10 weeks or so.


Very nice! how tall is she? grown from seed?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2011)

how's this gang. I won me some tickets today to the mma fights on the 27th!! fuck ya!!! I'm so fucking stoked right now. it's a good card too. man I can't wait. BooYaa!!


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 17, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> ain't gonna happen. If Rampage can't beat "Sugar" Rashad, then there is no way he can beat Jones. Jones is the future UFC,and Rampage represents the old guard of 'PRIDE'.


You're probably right, I just wanna see some old skool rampage.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya Jones got some mad skills. he practically destroyed everybody. I was dumbstruck when I seen the fight against shogun. shogun was/is one of my favorite fighters. shogun didn't have a chance. I'd like to see a super fight between jones and anderson silva if they both win their fights coming up. I can't wait till the Diaz/GSP fight! I'm pretty sure BJ/Condit is on the same card. talk about a stacked card! another fighter that is killing it right now is rory macdonald. I think that dude will be champ one day. by the way, do you still train? anytime there's MMA talk, I get so fired up!! hahahaha  I can talk MMA all day, lol.
> 
> here's the fight card for ufc137
> 
> ...


That is a pretty stacked card right there, should be good. 

And I haven't been training much in the past two years. My last fight was pretty tough for my wife to watch; I got all bus up. Not quite as much blood as the Joe Stevenson vs. BJ Penn fight, but there was a 2 foot diameter puddle by the end of the second round. The guy busted my nose real good and cut open my cheek with an elbow; I ended up having to get eight stitches for that one. She's chilling out about it more so now, so I would like to get back at it here pretty soon. But garans fo sure, she's never going to come to another one of my fights. Do you train?



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dusty rhodes, don't forget his boy golddust, lol. we would always watch wrestling. my grandma was a big fan of wrestling and she would go off when we would watch it. my grandpa and I would get mad and tell my grandma to stop yelling and getting excited, it's all fake! lol. ordered all the wrestlemanias back in the day, even wrestlemania I. my grandmas still alive and watches wrestling to this day, still getting all excited and yelling at the tv, lol. the other promotions we used to watch back in the day too. even used to watch the local wrestling when it was a big thing back then in hawaii.


Hahaha, that's super funny that your grandma loves wrestling like that. Maybe I should try having some good quality time like that with my grandma next time I visit her. Who knows maybe she's a closet Wrestlemania fan and I've just never known, hahaha.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 17, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Everytime......start your seeds 1-2 weeks before the full moon and try and harvest on a waning.....how many afghani seeds did you get?


Aloha SurfdOut,

Can you increase your yield by growing by the moon phases? If yes, what is the average percentage of increase? Please excuse my ignorance but I just thought that it was a myth that I first heard when I was my teens.


Mahalo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> That is a pretty stacked card right there, should be good.
> 
> And I haven't been training much in the past two years. My last fight was pretty tough for my wife to watch; I got all bus up. Not quite as much blood as the Joe Stevenson vs. BJ Penn fight, but there was a 2 foot diameter puddle by the end of the second round. The guy busted my nose real good and cut open my cheek with an elbow; I ended up having to get eight stitches for that one. She's chilling out about it more so now, so I would like to get back at it here pretty soon. But garans fo sure, she's never going to come to another one of my fights. Do you train?


 must be tough on a spouse or children to watch when their dad fights. especially when it's a bloody one or a light's out knockout. I haven't trained in a while. I'll still mess around at home with the mitts and stuff and roll with my kids, lol. teach my little ones to protect themselves. but I stopped training cause my back always aches and joints would hurt so it was hard for me after awhile. I would always be hurting. getting to old to bang with the younger guys, lol. but still a huge fan of MMA. 


and ya man, grandma loves wrestling as much as I love MMA, hahaha.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how's this gang. I won me some tickets today to the mma fights on the 27th!! fuck ya!!! I'm so fucking stoked right now. it's a good card too. man I can't wait. BooYaa!!


 ya brah! Congrats thats totally ing awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Very nice! how tall is she? grown from seed?


Ho Brah! dat buggah was a clone, I ddin't measure the plant, maybe 14~ 16 inches is my guess


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ya brah! Congrats thats totally ing awesome!


haahahaha! I like the use of the smilies in that one, lol





woooohooo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haahahaha! I like the use of the smilies in that one, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! I knew you'd get it


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 17, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha SurfdOut,
> 
> Can you increase your yield by growing by the moon phases? If yes, what is the average percentage of increase? Please excuse my ignorance but I just thought that it was a myth that I first heard when I was my teens.
> 
> ...


Hi Waiakea, love your pursuit of perfection...will probably be your neighbor in a couple years...

It's pretty hard for me to do controlled tests as I run new genetics almost every run, but the sprouts do seem to take off a little faster with the bigger tides and plants generally seem healthier. I try to use a cross of the old almanac planting guides and the Hawaiian planting guides. Plants seem to dry faster when harvested at the right time of the moon, but that is harder than sowing at the right time...they say there is interplanetary stress directly on the new moon and full moon, but what the hell does that mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Aloha SurfdOut,
> 
> Can you increase your yield by growing by the moon phases? If yes, what is the average percentage of increase? Please excuse my ignorance but I just thought that it was a myth that I first heard when I was my teens.
> 
> ...


Ho Brah! Check out this site http://www.farmersalmanac.com/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Brah! Check out this site http://www.farmersalmanac.com/


pretty cool site. I got this info from it just now.

TODAY IS A BEST DAY TO ...
Dry Fruits and Vegetables, Cut Hair to Retard Growth, Mow to Retard Growth, Pick Apples and Pears, Quit Smoking, Perform Demolition, Wash Wooden Floors, Start Diet to Lose Weight

guess it's time to cut my hair and dry my twigs and berries today ...... oh ya, and do a little demolition some time today




, lol

hahaha but seriously, cool site. got this for todays layout. cool info
GARDENING BY THE MOON
August 18th - August 19th
Barren Days. Do No Planting.More Gardening »
CURRENT MOON PHASE
Waning Gibbous, 76% of FullMoon Phase


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> TODAY IS A BEST DAY TO ...
> oh ya, and do a little demolition some time today
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO! "do a little demolition" fucking classic brah! in my singles days i could have use that as a pick-up line....hey baby looks like that ass of yours could use a little "demolition"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's a little Bubblicious,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

for all those surf fans and surfers out there. found a youtube feed to live coverage of the event. right now is some freesurf sessions going on.

[video=youtube;RPI-QhpM4B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RPI-QhpM4B0[/video]

edit~ not live anymore, but was live at the time of posting


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2011)

I took a sample few rips from the papaya and man alive it's super smooth and super tasty for a plant that was alive 9 days ago! I know it&#8217;ll only get getter with a proper cure&#8230;..but I sure seems like the organic bud it pretty killer without a proper cure too!...just another good reason to grow organically


----------



## 808toker (Aug 19, 2011)

white widow. leaves are dyin but im not sure if its all ready?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd keep going and let it put on some weight and get meatier. how long has it been flowering? why the yellowing? did you cut out the N to early?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd keep going and let it put on some weight and get meatier. how long has it been flowering? why the yellowing? did you cut out the N to early?


Does kinda look that way, huh Doc? That was my first guess... Sometimes when MJ gets wet feet she'll start to do similar shyt with the bottom leaves, too... are you losing any of those leaves 808toker?


----------



## 808toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd keep going and let it put on some weight and get meatier. how long has it been flowering? why the yellowing? did you cut out the N to early?


Im not sure how long exactly shes been flowering but its close to 2 months. And im starting to think that is what my problem is...not enough. I tried to keep n levels loww this time around and i think i stopped feeding too early


----------



## 808toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Does kinda look that way, huh Doc? That was my first guess... Sometimes when MJ gets wet feet she'll start to do similar shyt with the bottom leaves, too... are you losing any of those leaves 808toker?


yeah they turn yellow then brown and fall off after a little while


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

808toker said:


> View attachment 1743725View attachment 1743723white widow. leaves are dyin but im not sure if its all ready?


 
She still needs a few weeks to go....like The Doc pointed out, looks like you need to feed her some N. What are you feeding her with?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2011)

it's on! digital cable 250, the billabong tahiti pro. the waves are gonna be pumping for this contest too!! no returning champ though, R.I.P. Andy Irons.


----------



## 808toker (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> She still needs a few weeks to go....like The Doc pointed out, looks like you need to feed her some N. What are you feeding her with?


ive been feeding her the earth juice organic trio...i did a light all around feed today ill see what happens  i tried to keep nutes low this time so i wouldent have to flush as much but i guess i underfed too much huh?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 20, 2011)

808toker said:


> ive been feeding her the earth juice organic trio...i did a light all around feed today ill see what happens  i tried to keep nutes low this time so i wouldent have to flush as much but i guess i underfed too much huh?


I haven't read all the post. But to me it doesn't sound like Nitrogen problem. But more like either a nutrient lockout or a cal/mag shortage.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

Braddah's and Sistah'a I saw a red loach lurking around over Aiea/Pearl City not sure if there intentions are good or bad&#8230;might be GH&#8230;it might be somebody else leasing the helicopter so just be careful!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hi Waiakea, love your pursuit of perfection...will probably be your neighbor in a couple years...
> 
> It's pretty hard for me to do controlled tests as I run new genetics almost every run, but the sprouts do seem to take off a little faster with the bigger tides and plants generally seem healthier. I try to use a cross of the old almanac planting guides and the Hawaiian planting guides. Plants seem to dry faster when harvested at the right time of the moon, but that is harder than sowing at the right time...they say there is interplanetary stress directly on the new moon and full moon, but what the hell does that mean?


Mahalo for the information! I will try and do things by the moon phase and see how it goes. Mahalo for sharing all your manao about the cannabis plants, I really appreciate the help and advice! Just trying to learn as much as I can so I can grow the best plants possible!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 20, 2011)

Double Post. Please Remove.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Brah! Check out this site http://www.farmersalmanac.com/


Mahalo [email protected] for the link and all your advice and help on RUI!


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 20, 2011)

What is the best thing to control leaf spots or the leaf bacteria? I am sure many outdoor grows especially growers on the windward side of the islands have experience some trouble with the bacteria or fungus.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 20, 2011)

808toker said:


> View attachment 1743725View attachment 1743723white widow. leaves are dyin but im not sure if its all ready?


Is there any leaf spots on the plant? It looks like one of my plants that caught leaf spot bacteria or fungus. If that is an outdoor grow and it gets wet a lot from the rain it could be the leaf spot bacteria or fungus if the PH is good and you are giving enough nutrients. In areas that rain a lot the bacteria doesnt really spot the leaves that much it tends to cause yellowing and dying of the lower leaves and spreads up the plants. I thought that I had a nutrient shortage or a PH problem but what I had was the leaf spot bacteria,

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=184996


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Mahalo [email protected] for the link and all your advice and help on RUI!


Anytime brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> What is the best thing to control leaf spots or the leaf bacteria? I am sure many outdoor grows especially growers on the windward side of the islands have experience some trouble with the bacteria or fungus.


Garden safe &#8220;sulfur&#8221; might clear some of those issues...I use it to control powder mildew, you can mash up garlic too and make a spray with it&#8230;.garlic is a natural source for sulfur....I've never had leaf spots or the leaf bacteria maybe someone with more experience with it will chime in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> Is there any leaf spots on the plant? It looks like one of my plants that caught leaf spot bacteria or fungus. If that is an outdoor grow and it gets wet a lot from the rain it could be the leaf spot bacteria or fungus if the PH is good and you are giving enough nutrients. In areas that rain a lot the bacteria doesnt really spot the leaves that much it tends to cause yellowing and dying of the lower leaves and spreads up the plants. I thought that I had a nutrient shortage or a PH problem but what I had was the leaf spot bacteria,
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=184996


 
I also foliar stray my plants with EM-1, the more beneficial bacteria you can spray on your plants the better&#8230;.the beneficial bacteria makes it hard for the unwanted bacteria to grow on your plants.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Braddah's and Sistah'a I saw a red loach lurking around over Aiea/Pearl City not sure if there intentions are good or bad&#8230;might be GH&#8230;it might be somebody else leasing the helicopter so just be careful!


Yeah Coot... Saw the same red bird flying low in same area as well. Also saw the yellow bird about 2 hours prior heading leeward.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 20, 2011)

Waiakeauka said:


> What is the best thing to control leaf spots or the leaf bacteria? I am sure many outdoor grows especially growers on the windward side of the islands have experience some trouble with the bacteria or fungus.


best thing you can do is show us some pics


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn & Surfdout, any any one else of course check this stuff out ,pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2atjs6XRC7Y&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 21, 2011)

Aloha everyone. I am the Highhawyn! and I would like to say hello to everyone on this thread. I decided to join so that I can see what's going on in our beautiful state. Been doing this a while, even before the med cert  but it feels a lot better being legal now. Still a little paranoid about things, but a healthy dose of paranoia never hurt any paka growers. I got kinda freaked out by surfer's post about being visited by NED, so that is when I started looking here more often. I run on a few sites, but for some reason, i like the way you guys are looking out for things and keeping it real. Alrighty, a lengthy post, but i wanted to introduce myself virtually lol Looking forward to checking this thread out to see what's next. Aloha everyone, take care and be safe.


----------



## tardis (Aug 21, 2011)

To cure mildew on a week 2 flowering plant I put milk in a spraybottle and sprayed the plant, now I got dried milk like dried elmers glue (but not stuck to just stuck on) all the leaves. However No mildew and the plants doing healthy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2011)

Highhawyn! said:


> Aloha everyone. I am the Highhawyn! and I would like to say hello to everyone on this thread. I decided to join so that I can see what's going on in our beautiful state. Been doing this a while, even before the med cert  but it feels a lot better being legal now. Still a little paranoid about things, but a healthy dose of paranoia never hurt any paka growers. I got kinda freaked out by surfer's post about being visited by NED, so that is when I started looking here more often. I run on a few sites, but for some reason, i like the way you guys are looking out for things and keeping it real. Alrighty, a lengthy post, but i wanted to introduce myself virtually lol Looking forward to checking this thread out to see what's next. Aloha everyone, take care and be safe.


wassup dude. welcome to RIU, home of the hawaiians  see you around.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 21, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Dr. Greenhorn & Surfdout, any any one else of course check this stuff out ,pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2atjs6XRC7Y&NR=1&feature=fvwp


I got my first one of those longboardskateboards at the Surf Expo in Orlando when they first came out in 94.? I was living in Daytona Beach that year, I don't really remember any of that year, except for a lot of Sublime, fishing and riding that fucking longboards around every single day and most of the night...couple tabs and you swore you were surfing....

Yep, already had lostabongs "Blowin Up " Puna, check out Kai Nevilles new one "Lost Atlas", these kids are doing the impossible...Dusty Payne is the real deal..winter is right here already....I'm frothin this year, good equipment and been pulling on my balls to make em bigger....didn't work, only made them longer...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 21, 2011)

Coot, How dat affy drying up? Do you really go to the Polo fields or are you down a little more at the naked beach?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 21, 2011)

My only plant, hope she works......AfgooeyxTW


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2011)

I got this for dry land surfing/crosstraining when the waves are down. these boards are insane! you can pump for days on this board and never have to put your foot down. you can even pump up inclines with the carvers. awesome boards. you gotta make sure they have the c7 front trucks though.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 21, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> My only plant, hope she works......AfgooeyxTW


looking good B-Dawg. How old is she?. Looking closer today at my TW's I think my problem is on all of the Bubba's except maybe one!? I thought you had some others up and going?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 22, 2011)

She is almost 3 months old, no other plants flowering, but still waiting for some Mango Hazes and Spices to sex...


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> To cure mildew on a week 2 flowering plant I put milk in a spraybottle and sprayed the plant, now I got dried milk like dried elmers glue (but not stuck to just stuck on) all the leaves. However No mildew and the plants doing healthy!


little secret my friend. Milk is just a temporary band-aid if you will. Do you understand the word "systemic"? Well once you see Powdery Mildew on your plant. It is considered a systemic plant at that point, and like I said. Milk is just a quick fix,so is rubbing alcohol. The best thing you can do to keep Powdery Mildew at bay is spray your non infested plants weekly is 'Serenade'. This stuff works wonders if you don't have PM. But once your plants get it, Serenade is useless. I'd make sure you have an area for a "sulfur Burner/pot" Every month three hours of sulfur burning should keep your PM at bay. It's a hard pill to swallow, after you have given your blood,sweat, and tears for a crop that becomes infested with PM .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot, How dat affy drying up? Do you really go to the Polo fields or are you down a little more at the naked beach?


 
LOL I was actually out there yesterday, we hang at the far end of the field and you can see the naked beach from the spot we were hanging at.Ive walked down there a few times to smoke a fatty.nothing but rotten old meat curtains and hairy ball sacks!
 
The affy is dryer than a popcorn fart, its got a little bite to it, noting to really write home about, but Im thinking shes going to end up in a chocolate bar. Her sister is getting foxy though, she hitting the 9 week mark this week, the trics are mostly cloudy with a few ambers here and there..Im looking for 50% carmel before my little terrorist princess is martyred.

The Affy that is dry.the smoke is a little harsh, there wasnt much resin production, She had a strange looking flower super short pistils tight pointy looking flowers, . I have higher hopes for her sister (no pun intended)..Reh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> My only plant, hope she works......AfgooeyxTW


you can really see the TW's frosty'ness in her.....nice looking plant


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 22, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> I'd make sure you have an area for a "sulfur Burner/pot" Every month three hours of sulfur burning should keep your PM at bay. It's a hard pill to swallow, after you have given your blood,sweat, and tears for a crop that becomes infested with PM .


had it once, used the sulfur burner and never saw it again. one tip, do not run the burner with lights on  polo fields? the one by sherwoods? that was the first place i ever saw naked tit and remembered it after some lady lost her top while swimming in the surf, she never even knew what hit her , she just started wiping the hair out of her eyes after getting slammed and realized she had lost her top lol, oh the memories  aloha


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ive walked down there a few times to smoke a fatty.nothing but rotten old meat curtains and hairy ball sacks!


lol you are spot on  but i do love that beach. it's a nice one to be naked on and there's always sea turtles there when i go snorkeling


----------



## slimspickings (Aug 22, 2011)

got a ? for the locals in Hawaii. how do you dry and cure with the heat and humidity here without an A/C?


----------



## NElobsterpot (Aug 22, 2011)

what if i can not get a 55 gal res. out to my spot, and wont a tarp be kinda noticeable


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 22, 2011)

slimspickings said:


> got a ? for the locals in Hawaii. how do you dry and cure with the heat and humidity here without an A/C?


I always wanted to properly dry, 5-7 days hanging. But everytime I did that, mold. So whenever I harvest now I go all out and I cut every fricken bud off, trim, and lay em down. They do get flat on one side but I figure better flat than moldy. And they all going to the same place anyway, my lungs 

To cure, I just let them get a little crispy on the outside and then throw the buds into glass jars. Next day, open the jars and let em breathe for maybe an hour. Repeat daily until the buds are to your liking. Use your judgment though, if the buds are too wet leave open the jar for longer, maybe even dump em back out. I HATE flirting with mold.


----------



## tardis (Aug 22, 2011)

slimspickings said:


> got a ? for the locals in Hawaii. how do you dry and cure with the heat and humidity here without an A/C?


I cure in glass jars in my fridge. I dry however with AC in a little room and a dehumidifier. Otherwise it never gets dry enough and runs the risk of mold. i've had mold destroy 60% during drying my first grow. had to trim away the mold bud and throw it away it sucked. BTW I think curing in the fridge makes curing take longer by a week.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 23, 2011)

honestly, all i do is hang it in my veg room and within 7 days it is smokeable...and i live on one of the wetter sides of the islands  my friend who used to live a few miles away from me could never get hers to dry as quickly as mine, but i think it also has to do with our different growing styles.

you really just need to put it in a spot in the house where it is dry, keep a fan in the room moving the air and hang upside down...i just cut an outdoor plant tonight and it has been raining all month, it had some small mold, but i hung it upside down full in my bedroom (not veg room, don't wanna mix) and will wait for it to dry in a week. after it goes inside, i really don't have to worry about mould.

on the other hand, i have friends in the dryest parts that dry within 3 days, it hardly ever rains there  doesn't quite keep the taste tho when dried that quick.

good luck with your harvest, aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 23, 2011)

as this is an outdoor thread, then i doubt you would be able to grow something thick enough outdoor to even have to worry about mold when drying because the plant would probably have let you known...if you can grow fat buds outdoors, then you gotta be in a dry area, or have the best mould resistant fat bud strain outdoors...sorry guys, just rambling, i didn't mean to come on here and talk to much, must be potogee  aloha


----------



## watersrunning (Aug 23, 2011)

babylon theives don't walk in my town...! a BIG BIG BIG F-U to the punks who stole my buds. ripped every branch off my 2 plants that were a week away from pulling.... karma is a bitch and i hope you, your mother, your father, your sister, your brother, your aunty, your uncle, your grandpa, your grandma eat shit and die....i hope you try and come back and steal the rest of my plants so i can catch you and slit your fucking neck and Achilles tendent and pig tie you and dump you into honolulu harbor for fish food....you fags. you don't deserve to live another day if you think you can just come to my house and steal shit from me...


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 23, 2011)

I use a Dehumidifier to dry my weed. I live in East Hawaii where humidity is often more then 90% so you really need a Dehumidifier to avoid mold.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Aug 23, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> babylon theives don't walk in my town...! a BIG BIG BIG F-U to the punks who stole my buds. ripped every branch off my 2 plants that were a week away from pulling.... karma is a bitch and i hope you, your mother, your father, your sister, your brother, your aunty, your uncle, your grandpa, your grandma eat shit and die....i hope you try and come back and steal the rest of my plants so i can catch you and slit your fucking neck and Achilles tendent and pig tie you and dump you into honolulu harbor for fish food....you fags. you don't deserve to live another day if you think you can just come to my house and steal shit from me...


Sorry about your experience and I am sure that who ever it was is going to have some bad luck in the future. Karma is a bitch, is right!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 23, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> babylon theives don't walk in my town...! a BIG BIG BIG F-U to the punks who stole my buds. ripped every branch off my 2 plants that were a week away from pulling.... karma is a bitch and i hope you, your mother, your father, your sister, your brother, your aunty, your uncle, your grandpa, your grandma eat shit and die....i hope you try and come back and steal the rest of my plants so i can catch you and slit your fucking neck and Achilles tendent and pig tie you and dump you into honolulu harbor for fish food....you fags. you don't deserve to live another day if you think you can just come to my house and steal shit from me...


i'm really sorry to hear that man. at least you still got some left tho i guess  [video=youtube;IS1vBb4AAZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS1vBb4AAZQ[/video]



slimspickings said:


> got a ? for the locals in Hawaii. how do you dry and cure with the heat and humidity here without an A/C?


i wouldn't have a clue....i only got experience with dryin dem shrooms braddah


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2011)

watersrunning said:


> babylon theives don't walk in my town...! a BIG BIG BIG F-U to the punks who stole my buds. ripped every branch off my 2 plants that were a week away from pulling.... karma is a bitch and i hope you, your mother, your father, your sister, your brother, your aunty, your uncle, your grandpa, your grandma eat shit and die....i hope you try and come back and steal the rest of my plants so i can catch you and slit your fucking neck and Achilles tendent and pig tie you and dump you into honolulu harbor for fish food....you fags. you don't deserve to live another day if you think you can just come to my house and steal shit from me...


Bummer man! i hope you get the chance to catch them


----------



## tardis (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Bummer man! i hope you get the chance to catch them


Thats why Axis video cameras and an account with a company like byremote is important. That way you get them on video and they don't even know you know who they are and that its coming.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 23, 2011)

that sucks brother, it happened to me a few years back and i was tripping out then too.

after a while your rage will pass, like you said, you will be ready if they come back, the shitty part is that now they know, they will probably come back. fuckers, i hate rippers, especially the kind that come to your house.

good luck and sorry to hear it happened to you.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 23, 2011)

waiakeauka is far up there and super wet...i guess it all depend on your particular ecosystem/environment that determines dry periods as i have never owned a dehuey and still get dried buds  the mould usually starts for me while plant is budding, that is when i probably would need the dehuey most, but drying has always been pretty good for me for some reason, aloha.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> Thats why Axis video cameras and an account with a company like byremote is important. That way you get them on video and they don't even know you know who they are and that its coming.


I wish they sold surveillance cameras with a &#8220;laser beam of death&#8221; feature. I would love to zap a would be thief at from desk at work or from my cell phone!


----------



## tardis (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wish they sold surveillance cameras with a &#8220;laser beam of death&#8221; feature. I would love to zap a would be thief at from desk at work or from my cell phone!


For stun massive bowel disruptor ray.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> For stun massive bowel disruptor ray.


HAHAHAHA that would be genius!...hopefully the disruptor ray wouldnt cause an sudden evacuation of the bowelsId hate to come home and see thief shit next to my ladies ...On a side note Id like to get my hands on a witch! Like the one from TrueBlood!.nothing like a little hocus pocus to keep everyone honest


----------



## tardis (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> HAHAHAHA that would be genius!...hopefully the disruptor ray wouldn&#8217;t cause an sudden evacuation of the bowels&#8230;I&#8217;d hate to come home and see &#8220;thief shit&#8221; next to my ladies ...On a side note I&#8217;d like to get my hands on a witch! Like the one from TrueBlood!&#8230;.nothing like a little hocus pocus to keep everyone honest


Yeah she's a crazy back from the dead witch indeed. Its a season of possession being 9/10ths of the series. But the whole point would be to make them shit themselves, that way they ruin their own pants and clothes. Its one thing for someone to try to sneak home bud its another thing for them to be non-chalant while moving around in a pair of pants full of crap.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> Yeah she's a crazy back from the dead witch indeed. Its a season of possession being 9/10ths of the series. But the whole point would be to make them shit themselves, that way they ruin their own pants and clothes. Its one thing for someone to try to sneak home bud its another thing for them to be non-chalant while moving around in a pair of pants full of crap.


HAHAHA! Too funny tardis! It would surly make for some great YouTube fodder&#8230;.&#8221;ripper shits his pants on surveillance cameras&#8221;&#8230;.it would be nice to have the footage HD too!


----------



## slimspickings (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks for great ideas on drying and curing. the fridge is a good idea. aloha.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Coot- Was just thinking as I was doing a hot soil mid-cook mix session, seems like we always have a can of hot soil sitting around cooking, wonder how this would make in AACT? Maybe tea up 2 cups of Super soil and 2 tbsp molasses and 5 gal water x 48 hrs then maybe 1:1 dilution.....hmmm don't see too much bone and blood in aerated teas eh?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody need a second job, check out this guys CL post under jobs....ballsy dude...

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/lab/2562616752.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot- Was just thinking as I was doing a hot soil mid-cook mix session, seems like we always have a can of hot soil sitting around cooking, wonder how this would make in AACT? Maybe tea up 2 cups of Super soil and 2 tbsp molasses and 5 gal water x 48 hrs then maybe 1:1 dilution.....hmmm don't see too much bone and blood in aerated teas eh?


My first thoughts would be leavening out the bone meal&#8230;.my understanding on bone meal is it&#8217;s not water soluble, but since it&#8217;s already in the SS I doubt it&#8217;ll hurt anything? I&#8217;ve never used the blood meal in a tea either I&#8217;m fearful of the smell&#8230;lol&#8230; I&#8217;ve heard blood meal can get pretty stinky as it brews, the longer the brew the skinky(ier) the concoction&#8230;..SS as a tea is a great idea I&#8217;ll brew up right now and see what happens. I&#8217;ll add a little EM-1 too maybe the microorganisms will break down the bone meal, but that&#8217;s a W.A.G. for sure &#8230;.cheehoo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Anybody need a second job, check out this guys CL post under jobs....ballsy dude...
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/lab/2562616752.html


I'm sure it's a sting.....if it's not it&#8230; won&#8217;t be long until you get stung....fuck that shit!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Anybody need a second job, check out this guys CL post under jobs....ballsy dude...
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/lab/2562616752.html


I like how his last sentence says "must be discreet." lol not so discreet when it's on craigslist. I should respond to the add. might be a set-up though. I know five-0 puts out escort ads in craigslist and backpage to bust johns.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure it's a sting.....if it's not it wont be long until you get stung....fuck that shit!


yup! same as I was thinking, a sting


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Anybody need a second job, check out this guys CL post under jobs....ballsy dude...
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/lab/2562616752.html


Wait, we don't have dispensaries?

Seems fishy/borderline retarded.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2011)

Crappy pic, Puna Bud, but this is shot of a BubbaxTW nug drying...doesn't smell like either, really nice more grape, can't see it but they all purple...hope your girly is a playa...I think these Cali guys did their selection work based on early flowering and resin production, they didn't have to work so much on yeild as they have long outdoor veg times so the plants race to finish when you flower them so they need probably at least 2month veg to get 2-3oz per plant.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2011)

don't look like a crappy pic to me. makes me wanna go twist one up and smoke some right now. nice..


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure it's a sting.....if it's not it wont be long until you get stung....fuck that shit!


100% it's a sting op. But you nkow what Coot? Get plent "bananas" who willtry and make contact for one reason or another.

Also, speaking of Blood meal & bone meal. I havn't used either since the Mad Cow diease scare a few years back. Really no need, we get can get what they offer from other emendments. No big loss in my opinion.

Are most of you guys registered voters...or not? I'm curious about apathy when it comes to politics with local residents. Are you guys aware as to what kinda shit our Gov. is pulling these days? Debt ceiling, Super Congress,etc.,etc... Are any of you old enough to remember Noriega and the _invasion of_ his country, . Our even a few years before that we invaded a tiny island named Grenada to liberate some US college students studying there. My cousin who was in Special Forces told me that what I witnessed was our Govenment preparing our troops for the start of anarchy in our own country. We are starting to reach the boiling point soon,and these "_Fat Cats_" ,know it too!
Our have you been hearing the noise & chatter about FEMA Camps on internet? One thing I never forgot when I was in federal prison. One of our former ,wonderful past presidents signed an executive order that said if any foreign country invades our shores that the Federal Prisons must gas their inmates. Well they plan to throw regular citizens behind bars in these FEMA Camps. These camps will be modestly equipped, just like the Japanese interment camps of WWII,and more reccently Hurricane Katrina. Keep a close eye on FEMA. There is even talk that folks who collected even food stamps will probably be thrown in too. I mean come on people, enough is enough. I use to think Obama capitulated alot. Barry preferred to grab his ankles instead the opposition's shirt collar!? So why is he selling our country down the road? He refuses to ram hard,cold tax revenues up the asses of these anal Republicans who between them and their Tea Party over lords. Instead here comes 'Super Congress', and I say super unconstitutional too. Do you think they will work out a deal...no fucking way. Then Harry Reid picks Max Bacus, that's the GOP secret weapon. Because this prick is a blue dog democrat. So I don't see a deal coming, so you know what that means? The "triggers" will kick in. Triggers that are gonna cut into spending , defense, and the intitlement programs, SS, Medicaid, and Medicare. But Obama at the last second is gonna sign some executive order that will keep cuts from happening to the defense. So who's gonna stand up for the poor, and elderly? Sure won't be Obama, that's for sure. Even though Obama's mom lived close to poverty, in the end he's gonna shit on the elderly & poor once again. 

As we move closer to the election, Obama's base is moving further away. Even the Black Cacus[sp] have blown him off as not one of their kind. Progressive that is. Here is what I don't understand. This entire country know that the GOP will do nothing for him. It's their plan for getting him _not_ re-elected. I mean the whole country knows that except Obama. What's up with that?

sorry about rant!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 24, 2011)

B-dawg,

Nice nuggs. my brother...nice nuggs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Crappy pic, Puna Bud, but this is shot of a BubbaxTW nug drying...doesn't smell like either, really nice more grape, can't see it but they all purple...hope your girly is a playa...I think these Cali guys did their selection work based on early flowering and resin production, they didn't have to work so much on yeild as they have long outdoor veg times so the plants race to finish when you flower them so they need probably at least 2month veg to get 2-3oz per plant.....


Man that&#8217;s a thing of beauty, I&#8217;m popping mine tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> 100% it's a sting op. But you nkow what Coot? Get plent "bananas" who willtry and make contact for one reason or another.
> 
> Also, speaking of Blood meal & bone meal. I havn't used either since the Mad Cow diease scare a few years back. Really no need, we get can get what they offer from other emendments. No big loss in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Man that&#8217;s a thing of beauty, I&#8217;m popping mine tonight


Don't get your hope up until you see she is a wahine.....we been getting plenty dudes with this one.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Are most of you guys registered voters...or not? I'm curious about apathy when it comes to politics with local residents. Are you guys aware as to what kinda shit our Gov. is pulling these days? Debt ceiling, Super Congress,etc.,etc... Are any of you old enough to remember Noriega and the _invasion of_ his country, . Our even a few years before that we invaded a tiny island named Grenada to liberate some US college students studying there. My cousin who was in Special Forces told me that what I witnessed was our Govenment preparing our troops for the start of anarchy in our own country. We are starting to reach the boiling point soon,and these "_Fat Cats_" ,know it too!
> Our have you been hearing the noise & chatter about FEMA Camps on internet? One thing I never forgot when I was in federal prison. One of our former ,wonderful past presidents signed an executive order that said if any foreign country invades our shores that the Federal Prisons must gas their inmates. Well they plan to throw regular citizens behind bars in these FEMA Camps. These camps will be modestly equipped, just like the Japanese interment camps of WWII,and more reccently Hurricane Katrina. Keep a close eye on FEMA. There is even talk that folks who collected even food stamps will probably be thrown in too. I mean come on people, enough is enough. I use to think Obama capitulated alot. Barry preferred to grab his ankles instead the opposition's shirt collar!? So why is he selling our country down the road? He refuses to ram hard,cold tax revenues up the asses of these anal Republicans who between them and their Tea Party over lords. Instead here comes 'Super Congress', and I say super unconstitutional too. Do you think they will work out a deal...no fucking way. Then Harry Reid picks Max Bacus, that's the GOP secret weapon. Because this prick is a blue dog democrat. So I don't see a deal coming, so you know what that means? The "triggers" will kick in. Triggers that are gonna cut into spending , defense, and the intitlement programs, SS, Medicaid, and Medicare. But Obama at the last second is gonna sign some executive order that will keep cuts from happening to the defense. So who's gonna stand up for the poor, and elderly? Sure won't be Obama, that's for sure. Even though Obama's mom lived close to poverty, in the end he's gonna shit on the elderly & poor once again.
> 
> As we move closer to the election, Obama's base is moving further away. Even the Black Cacus[sp] have blown him off as not one of their kind. Progressive that is. Here is what I don't understand. This entire country know that the GOP will do nothing for him. It's their plan for getting him _not_ re-elected. I mean the whole country knows that except Obama. What's up with that?
> ...


Ho Big &#8220;P&#8221; one of the biggest problems with voters is they think there is a two party system&#8230;.if we want any real progress from our government we need to vote the Republican and Democrats out of office!&#8230;both parties are owned and have been corrupted by big business. The message to the masses should be VOTE 3rd Party! Any fucking party other than the Rep/Dem


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2011)

Coot- think you should do a reverse sting on the CL guy, tell him how MMJ saved your life and it's the best thing that every happened to your family and you go to church 3x a week to pray for Oahu's first dispensary and how this guy is a saint.....send from someone elses e-mail and wait for response......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Don't get your hope up until you see she is a wahine.....we been getting plenty dudes with this one.....


I'm going to run some of the NYCD (sannies) with it.....if i get any males i might take a few cuttings just in case anyone whats a male to breed with....we shall see..lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, on the bone and blood, currently doing same as Coot but I'm really working towards making my own everything.......need to get chickens again and rabbits and compost pile and start a sustainable organic circle.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the last of my Nirvana gear...she got the chop last night.Ive finally graduated to the next level.(genetically speaking)lol This was a Bubblicious plant that flowered for about 12 weeks5% amber trics feed with SS and watered with teas all the way throughShe was a 20 inch plant and the wet harvest weight was just a hair over 6 ozs


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice Coot!! She smell like Bubble Yum?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2011)

Puna, can you vote or did your arrests take away that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, on the bone and blood, currently doing same as Coot but I'm really working towards making my own everything.......need to get chickens again and rabbits and compost pile and start a sustainable organic circle.....


Hey man I went to Boarders looking for &#8220;teaming with microbes&#8221;, they didn&#8217;t have it but I found a book called "talking dirt" http://www.dirtdiva.com/ ...great book most of the stuff in the book you probably already know&#8230;but it&#8217;s good reinforcement information, I &#8216;ll have to order the teaming with microbes online


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice Coot!! She smell like Bubble Yum?


She has a real sweet flowery/over ripe fruit smell to it&#8230;.I cant really pin point the smell...it was hard to even smell the chlorophyll while she was receiving her trim. This morning nothing but sweet/ripe fruit aroma coming off her, I can smell the bubble-yummy in her but I think the smell is coming from my subconscious


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Puna, can you vote or did your arrests take away that right?


In the state of Hawaii, they let federal crims like me to vote!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is the last of my Nirvana gear...she got the chop last night&#8230;.I&#8217;ve finally graduated to the next level&#8230;.(genetically speaking)&#8230;lol&#8230; This was a Bubblicious plant that flowered for about 12 weeks&#8230;5% amber trics feed with SS and watered with teas all the way through&#8230;She was a 20 inch plant and the wet harvest weight was just a hair over 6 oz&#8217;s


okay coots, I have knocked Nirvana in the past because of shit I believe they released without testing properly. But like I said, I'll alway grow their AK-48, and Aurora Indica, Bubble Gum. I believe Gypsy has at least four maybe five solid strains in his catalog. It looks like you are having success with them. So why are you kicking them to the curb, and what's up next? Coots they look pretty damn nice.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Don't get your hope up until you see she is a wahine.....we been getting plenty dudes with this one.....


actually, let me correct B-dawg on that. We've been getting plenty chicks with "kickstands", and since I'm moving soon and have to breakdown the rest of my op. and pack her up. So I got a corner on my property right now I call "Pollen Palace" with all these kickstand gals. But I still have about four other that have tiny,tiny single set ballsbut white hairs on top. I forgot I had some 'Reverse',and I want to put it to the test. My two Amsterdam buddies swear nthe stuff work. So I'll pick me up some 'Penatrator' tonight. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll give my plants their first application of the stuff. Let's keep our fingers crossed that it works B-dawg good. I know it works, because active ingredient is the stuff they use to make seedless watermelon & cuccumber.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> okay coots, I have knocked Nirvana in the past because of shit I believe they released without testing properly. But like I said, I'll alway grow their AK-48, and Aurora Indica, Bubble Gum. I believe Gypsy has at least four maybe five solid strains in his catalog. It looks like you are having success with them. So why are you kicking them to the curb, and what's up next? Coots they look pretty damn nice.


You know It would be hard for me to say anything negative about Nirvana&#8230;I&#8217;ve grown their Ak-48, Papaya, Blackberry and the Bubblicious&#8230;The only thing I&#8217;ve notice was every plant looks almost the same&#8230;so they must be using a specific strain as some sort of base genetics, I&#8217;ve had pretty good luck with their gear. I&#8217;m switching up breeders just for something new and exciting.

I&#8217;m running some of Sannies new blue diesel right now&#8230;.beautiful plants, as of this morning 3 of them are actually turning blue, the others seem to be showing more of their sativa lineage&#8230;.Tonight I have to decide what&#8217;s next on the menu&#8230;the TW&#8217;s for sure maybe some of Sannies KO Kush (freebeez) or some of his NYCD&#8230;that&#8217;ll keep should me busy for a while. I have some unknown Blueberry genetics a got from a friend, but they&#8217;re not on my priority list&#8230;.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> actually, let me correct B-dawg on that. We've been getting plenty chicks with "kickstands", and since I'm moving soon and have to breakdown the rest of my op. and pack her up. So I got a corner on my property right now I call "Pollen Palace" with all these kickstand gals. But I still have about four other that have tiny,tiny single set ballsbut white hairs on top. I forgot I had some 'Reverse',and I want to put it to the test. My two Amsterdam buddies swear nthe stuff work. So I'll pick me up some 'Penatrator' tonight. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll give my plants their first application of the stuff. Let's keep our fingers crossed that it works B-dawg good. I know it works, because active ingredient is the stuff they use to make seedless watermelon & cuccumber.


Kickstands..LMAO! Thanks for the heads up Puna! I'll send out a little prayer to the ganja gods for some "reverse" success!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 24, 2011)

i got white hairz i got white hairz!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is the last of my Nirvana gear...she got the chop last night.Ive finally graduated to the next level.(genetically speaking)lol This was a Bubblicious plant that flowered for about 12 weeks5% amber trics feed with SS and watered with teas all the way throughShe was a 20 inch plant and the wet harvest weight was just a hair over 6 ozs


 I like chew on some of that bubblicious!!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 1752124View attachment 1752125Fire Og


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2011)

Yo B-Dawg....lol,

Here's the SS brew after 24hrs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's the roots from the Bubblicious....they kinda look like the hair from the "Crypt Keeper" from Tales from the Crypt....ehhh heh heh heh

I'm starting to think the 7 gal containers are too small for outdoor use. It's kinda hard to tell from the picture but, she was almost root bound. I'm dreaming about larger containers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> View attachment 1752124View attachment 1752125Fire Og


Eh...you gunna breed any of that?


----------



## 808toker (Aug 26, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> View attachment 1752124View attachment 1752125Fire Og


im in looooove


----------



## Baked 808 (Aug 26, 2011)

how did you get afgan goo!? thats the death, i mean deaf... you smoke that and you cant hear shit


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 27, 2011)

Love Kat Williams hahaha!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 27, 2011)

a little up date. I treated my female turn male plants with 'Reverse',and 'Saturator'. So far everything looks kosher. No loss in color, no limp action, and hopefully no more balls either? If it works a,and I see no reason for it not to work. I will personally take a gift to Honolulu the next time I'm there to the gal who runs and owns the Kahala hydro shop. She gave me a bottle of Reverse for free! When I called Green hands of Aloha, all they gave me was a bunch of grief for free!? When I asked them if they stocked 'Reverse', the person who I spoke to said we don't sell gimmicks here. But when I went to their store, they didn't sell much of anything. They had about three to four different nutrients,and not all of them were complete product lines either. So I thought to myself, "what the fuck"? They didn't sell gimmicks, or much of anything else at that time. No, I take that back. They did have a lot of dirt. Funny how they talk about not selling gimmicks, yet their main thing back then was their LED lights. LED lights in the flower room is probably the biggest gimmick out there in my opinion. This was all about three years ago. Back then you couldn't find shit on internet about 'Reverse' look now and everybody is using it...and it works!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> a little up date. I treated my female turn male plants with 'Reverse',and 'Saturator'. So far everything looks kosher. No loss in color, no limp action, and hopefully no more balls either? If it works a,and I see no reason for it not to work. I will personally take a gift to Honolulu the next time I'm there to the gal who runs and owns the Kahala hydro shop. She gave me a bottle of Reverse for free! When I called Green hands of Aloha, all they gave me was a bunch of grief for free!? When I asked them if they stocked 'Reverse', the person who I spoke to said we don't sell gimmicks here. But when I went to their store, they didn't sell much of anything. They had about three to four different nutrients,and not all of them were complete product lines either. So I thought to myself, "what the fuck"? They didn't sell gimmicks, or much of anything else at that time. No, I take that back. They did have a lot of dirt. Funny how they talk about not selling gimmicks, yet their main thing back then was their LED lights. LED lights in the flower room is probably the biggest gimmick out there in my opinion. This was all about three years ago. Back then you couldn't find shit on internet about 'Reverse' look now and everybody is using it...and it works!


hey puna, 
I used these products before and did not have luck with them but it could have been for several reasons. It could have been because i did not use it religiously enough to get an accurate result from using both products at one spray. the other option that i think is closer to the truth is that is it damn near impossible to change the gender of a plant because mother nature has something to say about that. but i wish u luck. no one likes a herm. peace and good luck. 
aloha


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Eh...you gunna breed any of that?


 View attachment 1757583


What did you have in mind? 
I don't have a breeding pair to make regular seeds as I was gifted a cut of the Fire Og
I've made S1s.
Pineapple Og (Fire Og x Mosca's C99) Gave those to a friend back in Cali to grow, turned out amazing... I've got more c99 pollen so I can do that..

I am hoping to get at least one male out of some _*Blueberry*_ dominant Whitaker Blues that my partner is growing-,to breed with the Fire Og... 
Out of 14 plants, we picked the 2 that exhibited strong Blueberry characteristics... 

If you have some insane pollen I would be happy to hit a lower branch of the Fire Og with it and give you pick of the litter


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 28, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> hey puna,
> I used these products before and did not have luck with them but it could have been for several reasons. It could have been because i did not use it religiously enough to get an accurate result from using both products at one spray. the other option that i think is closer to the truth is that is it damn near impossible to change the gender of a plant because mother nature has something to say about that. but i wish u luck. no one likes a herm. peace and good luck.
> aloha


brah, the stuff works. Active ingredient is stuff used to make seedless watermelon & cuccumbers. It works on female herm plants only. I was getting ball formation every couple of days on my plants. Since first sparay no more sign of new ball formation. I now only see small clusters of 'white hairs'on my sprayed plants, and it's full steam ahead!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 28, 2011)

Choppers flying low and slow most of the afternoon over Aiea/Pearl. However, haven't seen the yellow bird so...


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 29, 2011)

westside chopas...i show um


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> To cure mildew on a week 2 flowering plant I put milk in a spraybottle and sprayed the plant, now I got dried milk like dried elmers glue (but not stuck to just stuck on) all the leaves. However No mildew and the plants doing healthy!


That sounds gnarly... I wonder if this is where some of your abdominal distress comes from, you can't smoke this stuff if your lactose intolerant.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> View attachment 1757583
> 
> 
> What did you have in mind?
> ...


I wish i did Sheck!....The Blueberry cross sounds killer!....I hope it works out


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Surfd.... 
Clear out your message box!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 31, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Surfd....
> Clear out your message box!


Hey Shecky,likewise.....

Puna


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 31, 2011)

ma budz are starting to come in now  starting week 3 now and some of the smaller leaves on the purple urkles are starting to get a little "frost" on them already. i'm so excited i can't contain it....i feel like a little kid on the night before christmas who can't wait to get his presents! lol


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 1, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> ma budz are starting to come in now  starting week 3 now and some of the smaller leaves on the purple urkles are starting to get a little "frost" on them already. i'm so excited i can't contain it....i feel like a little kid on the night before christmas who can't wait to get his presents! lol
> View attachment 1764092View attachment 1764094View attachment 1764095


slow down partner. Sounds like you're gonna be fighting to keep your "dick skinners", off her once she really starts budding? I'm happy for you dude. What are you feeding her?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to mention "Hermie update". Tomorrow will mark the half way point(5days) of first treatment with Reverse. I'm happy to report no strange growth and any weird behavior in general So far so good. Right now I have this rather small grow going because my living arrangements are in limbo right now, and I wasn't sure when I'd be moving. But because of the Reverse, I now have what appears to be stable (2) trainwreck.X 707, plus (5) traninwreck X Bubba Kush, (1)Super Lemon Haze,and last but not least (5) Whitaker Blues. But the WB aren't sexed yet. I got my fingers crossed on them. Like I said, possible male keeper with WB group. The one has such a thick stem,and smells so damn good.. Either way, male or female..this buggar is gonna get "locked down"Q


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 1, 2011)

come to think about it. I really hope it is a keeper male. Beautiful formation, and a great smell makes this a keeper know doubt. Plus it's time I start building on my catalog, and what a starting foundation too!


----------



## cruz808 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sup peeps, anyone usin a greenhouse? I live on Oahu... Just point me in the right direction as far as material(should I use plastic, or something more breathable?)I will be using fans and vents.. Mainly be using it in the winter to keep the ladies dry. hopefully someone here has experience in greenhousing in Hawaii.... Mahalos..


----------



## LQs (Sep 1, 2011)

What size are you wanting to make? I made a small one (6'x7'x5') out of lumber, pier blocks, and greenhouse clothe. All the supplies bought at Home Depot. Gonna switch out the green house fabric on the roof for some heavy duty clear plastic once vegging is complete.


----------



## islandhigh (Sep 1, 2011)

Just wanted to say howzit. First time grower here, found a rare bagseed so I stuck it in my closet with some foxfarms and a CFL. Wish I could grow outside but I live in town so no more space. Good to see other locals here


----------



## cruz808 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey wuddup LQ, Planning on a 7x12 by about 15 or so feet long.... I'm definitely using some uv clear plast on the roof and upper half of all the side walls... Mahalos


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 1, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> slow down partner. Sounds like you're gonna be fighting to keep your "dick skinners", off her once she really starts budding? I'm happy for you dude. What are you feeding her?


lol you're right. it'll be hard but i've got to force myself not to do that and let them finish completely  can you blame me tho? its my first grow and i'm losing my virginity to these bitchez.....i've just been using botanicare pro bloom soil.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 2, 2011)

View attachment 1767518View attachment 1767519View attachment 1767524View attachment 1767525View attachment 1767526View attachment 1767527


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow Sheckster, those close-up shots are awesome!


----------



## Baked 808 (Sep 3, 2011)

lost track of the flower date. the tricomes look white but i still dont have a fucking microscope. this little Kushberry clone was an experiment with less veg time and a small pot. it smells like blueberry/chocolate or somthing. i cant wait to vape it.


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 4, 2011)

Vaporix that autoflower and holla when ur pau 



Baked 808 said:


> lost track of the flower date. the tricomes look white but i still dont have a fucking microscope. this little Kushberry clone was an experiment with less veg time and a small pot. it smells like blueberry/chocolate or somthing. i cant wait to vape it.


----------



## kkday (Sep 4, 2011)

Sup gang! Any of you boys got any co2 equipment you wana get rid of?? I need um by this week and new looks like about $1000. Co2 regulator $150 tank deposet $150 co2 $40 co2 monitor/controller $600. Or if can borrow for about 2 moths. Maybe green hands of aloha will consign till I harvest wink wink. Just joke. 


A puna what's your humidity like around your area? Mines stays between 72-85% and any thing I put out side molds or bud rots in the last weeks.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> lol you're right. it'll be hard but i've got to force myself not to do that and let them finish completely  can you blame me tho? its my first grow and i'm losing my virginity to these bitchez.....i've just been using botanicare pro bloom soil.


Just keep in mind that 70% of your plant is water. So what you see now, will be 70% smaller upon harvest. So make sure you wait till the proper time to cut your girls. Wait, and your buds will swell s lot right before harvest.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2011)

kkday said:


> Sup gang! Any of you boys got any co2 equipment you wana get rid of?? I need um by this week and new looks like about $1000. Co2 regulator $150 tank deposet $150 co2 $40 co2 monitor/controller $600. Or if can borrow for about 2 moths. Maybe green hands of aloha will consign till I harvest wink wink. Just joke.
> 
> 
> A puna what's your humidity like around your area? Mines stays between 72-85% and any thing I put out side molds or bud rots in the last weeks.


Wow, stranger from a strange land...wassup? How's life in Wahiawa these days? I'm curious have the "Microdots" invaded central Oahu yet? They have migrated in full force here on BI. But Hawaiians are pushing back here big time! Anyway, back to subject at hand.

Dude, if your humidity is constantly hitting 72 to 85% ,you got big problems on your hands. Is that both inside, and out? That high humidity shouldn't exceed 62 to 65% while in flower stage. If this is your ambient temp/humidity situation on a regular basis, I pray your only renting in Wahiawa? You need to get outta that area fast!
A couple of things about indoor growing. Unless your gonna do a commerical size opertion for profit. I'd stay away from it, especially if yor trying to be an organic farmer! Why? Two reasons stick out. Indoor lights makes your grow automatically non-organic. Throw in the Co-2, and now you contribute to "green house gases" big time! Plus you know CO2 really does work good until your room is about 82 to 84 degrees. But your room hits 85 degrees, and your plants come to a screeching halt in growth. All kinds of variables for indoor growing. Plus, unless you got upwards in the 10 grand into your rooms equipment wise, 'you're gonna be dead in the water',problems, one after another.
If you're in an extremely humid zone in Wahiawa. Go get your self a dehumidifier from Sears. If there is one things I have learned from really good indoor growers, that is they all take summer off. To many problems come with trying to grow indoors during summer monthes. Indoor growers go on vacation in the summer monthes. Tweak your room and get it ready for winter, fuck the summer indoor room. Especially if you cannot get control of ambient weather in it. 
With humidity problems, outdoors, or indoor what you need to do religiously, and that is to start using 'Serenade", on plants weekly. Spray them till Serenade just runs off leaves. If you do this weekly, I promise you no more bud rot, or mold, and Powdery Mildew too. But you must start this process on all plant in Keiki stage, and spray weekly!
A lot of indoor problems can be controlled by avoiding 1000 watt setups which run extremely hot. Europe using only 400 & 600 watts and get beautiful buds.

I'm moving up to Buddy's property this week. I expect super results up there . Temp is about 10 degrees cooler than where I am ,Oceanside. So I super excited!


----------



## kkday (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah puna I heard the bad news but you know what it could be a blessing in disguise. As for me I run my 1000k watt light during the day cuz I'm cocky like that and my temps have never exceeded 76 during the hottest day. I'm a outdoor grower by hart and wouldn't accept anything less then 1000k I have a Quantum adjustable Ballest where I can run 500 watt 750watt or the full 1k. Paired with a hydro farm air cooled hood and a red diamond bulb from bad ass bulbs aka advance nutrients. I have a window ac that's 10 times the recommended for my square footage. Also have a dehumidifier which is tied to a sentinel temp/RH controller along with the ac. 6" vortex on a carbon filter which runs threw the hood then out the room, till I get my co2 set up. You gotta see my set up every thing is over kill so nothing stresses. Rooms powered on two 120/20amp breakers. I keep the temps at 73-75 day time and 68-70 night time with humidity at 45%. 

I was asking humidity because I have a huge front and back yard but buds love to rot about week 8 flowering and here I thought I wuld have a huge patch in da back yard. Damit! I just put a utopia haze out side. We will see how a heavy sativa does.


----------



## tardis (Sep 5, 2011)

kkday said:


> Yeah puna I heard the bad news but you know what it could be a blessing in disguise. As for me I run my 1000k watt light during the day cuz I'm cocky like that and my temps have never exceeded 76 during the hottest day. I'm a outdoor grower by hart and wouldn't accept anything less then 1000k I have a Quantum adjustable Ballest where I can run 500 watt 750watt or the full 1k. Paired with a hydro farm air cooled hood and a red diamond bulb from bad ass bulbs aka advance nutrients. I have a window ac that's 10 times the recommended for my square footage. Also have a dehumidifier which is tied to a sentinel temp/RH controller along with the ac. 6" vortex on a carbon filter which runs threw the hood then out the room, till I get my co2 set up. You gotta see my set up every thing is over kill so nothing stresses. Rooms powered on two 120/20amp breakers. I keep the temps at 73-75 day time and 68-70 night time with humidity at 45%.
> 
> I was asking humidity because I have a huge front and back yard but buds love to rot about week 8 flowering and here I thought I wuld have a huge patch in da back yard. Damit! I just put a utopia haze out side. We will see how a heavy sativa does.


What I do is during veg I grow it to a foot then I top it. Then I leave it in veg at least a week longer in order to let that grow. Then I put it outside to flower, all those tops take the yield and spread it accross. This way the tops and buds are smaller, but there are more of them, and less chance of mold without giving up yield.

Thats what I do and so far its worked to ensure my medicine is available.

Edit: Also I veg under 24h light with 1000w to ensure focus on side growth as opposed to just giant mold-inviting tops.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 5, 2011)

tardis said:


> Edit: Also I veg under 24h light with 1000w to ensure focus on side growth as opposed to just giant mold-inviting tops.


slap me on the back of the head if I'm wrong. But isn't Mylar and rooms painted flat white done for that purpose? Keep lights on 24/7 on anything other than cutting & clones is like asking for for your crop to turn male or hermie. Another words, it's unatural my friend,and even where lights are on 24/7 like in Alaska....what fucking grows there...snow? No, i'd seriously consider what you're doing brah. Plus if you're gonna say to me so far no problems. Imagine what your plants would look like if they got to rest?


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 5, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> slap me on the back of the head if I'm wrong. But isn't Mylar and rooms painted flat white done for that purpose? Keep lights on 24/7 on anything other than cutting & clones is like asking for for your crop to turn male or hermie. Another words, it's unatural my friend,and even where lights are on 24/7 like in Alaska....what fucking grows there...snow? No, i'd seriously consider what you're doing brah. Plus if you're gonna say to me so far no problems. Imagine what your plants would look like if they got to rest?


LOL you are preaching to the choir 
Tardis doesn't listen to advice... he would rather research and find his own facts than listen to others that have been down the road before him....

If you recall a while back he was advocating Subcool seeds and how they were designed to be mold resistant and bud-rot proof... 
then many months later he is complaining how his subcool strains were experiencing mold and budrot.... 
subsequently lashing out at this forum about how everyone here is selling for profit.....

Once again he is telling us like it is instead of asking many of the folks in here that grow indoors with great results..... 

_If you have your lights on 24 hours, then there is a significant amount of respiration not taking place.... When the lights turn off, it tells the plant to stop the photosynthesis and to start using the excess oxygen in its system to start converting the sugars into energy. so in the meantime, without that dark period..... _


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 5, 2011)

kkday said:


> Yeah puna I heard the bad news but you know what it could be a blessing in disguise. As for me I run my 1000k watt light during the day cuz I'm cocky like that and my temps have never exceeded 76 during the hottest day. I'm a outdoor grower by hart and wouldn't accept anything less then 1000k I have a Quantum adjustable Ballest where I can run 500 watt 750watt or the full 1k. Paired with a hydro farm air cooled hood and a red diamond bulb from bad ass bulbs aka advance nutrients. I have a window ac that's 10 times the recommended for my square footage. Also have a dehumidifier which is tied to a sentinel temp/RH controller along with the ac. 6" vortex on a carbon filter which runs threw the hood then out the room, till I get my co2 set up. You gotta see my set up every thing is over kill so nothing stresses. Rooms powered on two 120/20amp breakers. I keep the temps at 73-75 day time and 68-70 night time with humidity at 45%.
> 
> I was asking humidity because I have a huge front and back yard but buds love to rot about week 8 flowering and here I thought I wuld have a huge patch in da back yard. Damit! I just put a utopia haze out side. We will see how a heavy sativa does.


Your setup sounds crip kkday! How much do you pull with the 1000w. Can PM if you like.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 5, 2011)

@Surfd... Here is the Bubba I had promised to show you earlier... 1st pic is the Bubba (on left) next to the Ape Dawg (right)... 
Same age... You can see the stretch from the Chem in the Ape Dawg... You will see that same stretch in the Cali Connect Pre98 Bubba due to the sativa characteristics....
Final 2 pics are the Katsu Bubba close up
View attachment 1771596View attachment 1771597View attachment 1771598


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 5, 2011)

kkday said:


> Sup gang! Any of you boys got any co2 equipment you wana get rid of?? I need um by this week and new looks like about $1000. Co2 regulator $150 tank deposet $150 co2 $40 co2 monitor/controller $600. Or if can borrow for about 2 moths. Maybe green hands of aloha will consign till I harvest wink wink. Just joke.
> 
> 
> A puna what's your humidity like around your area? Mines stays between 72-85% and any thing I put out side molds or bud rots in the last weeks.


KK, let us know how much difference the co2 makes in your garden, been thinking about adding that for awhile.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Sheck! So you like the Katsu better than pre-98 bubba? My GDoggyPurps didn't stretch at all but smell real chemmy.....The Stardawg should be coming down soon, looks wonderful and making f2s also from Tre's Sister(TresdawgxChem Sis) from JJ. Got some more goodies coming from Logic and camping for the next Raskal/Top Dawg drop...


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 5, 2011)

Sheck, do you have any experience with Mr Nice's Ortega? Or any of the original NLs?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 5, 2011)

Puna Budder, Lets see some pics of your reversed Bubbas!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 5, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks for the pics Sheck! So you like the Katsu better than pre-98 bubba? My GDoggyPurps didn't stretch at all but smell real chemmy.....The Stardawg should be coming down soon, looks wonderful and making f2s also from Tre's Sister(TresdawgxChem Sis) from JJ. Got some more goodies coming from Logic and camping for the next Raskal/Top Dawg drop...


We will need to get together and sample the fine herbs :~
I stashed a sweet nug of the Og Fire.. 
I'll have some Ape Dawg and some Bubba that's going through a nice cure...


----------



## kkday (Sep 5, 2011)

i just put the room together and it still not 100% i gotta mylar the walls and paint the ply wood that the electricals are mounted to. this is my first run in this room as of now i run my ballast at 500 watts then after 3 weeks i will switch it to 750 watts for 2 weeks then the last 3-4 will be full power at 1000 watts. my square footage is only 21 ft. my original plans were suposed to be 100 sqft but my Gf shut me down on that. she flipped out when she seen the starters getting bigger


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Your setup sounds crip kkday! How much do you pull with the 1000w. Can PM if you like.


I got pictures


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 5, 2011)

there is no way that you will get large plants in short season unless you veg them indoors. i personally have had the molokai frost for at least 8 years without having it hermy on me indoors. you are right tardis, don't think not. what causes the mold is mostly strain specific first, then environmental...unless your enviroment sucks to begin with, then you are doomed. i disagree with the notion that indoor vegged stuff turn hermy. strain determines that first, then environmental factors. to me anyway. aloha



tardis said:


> What I do is during veg I grow it to a foot then I top it. Then I leave it in veg at least a week longer in order to let that grow. Then I put it outside to flower, all those tops take the yield and spread it accross. This way the tops and buds are smaller, but there are more of them, and less chance of mold without giving up yield.
> 
> Thats what I do and so far its worked to ensure my medicine is available.
> 
> Edit: Also I veg under 24h light with 1000w to ensure focus on side growth as opposed to just giant mold-inviting tops.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> come to think about it. I really hope it is a keeper male. Beautiful formation, and a great smell makes this a keeper know doubt. Plus it's time I start building on my catalog, and what a starting foundation too!


Yea my blueberry dom pheno turned out to be a male!!! I am stoked 
Now watch the other blueberry dom pheno turn out to be male too!!! Be careful what you wish for eh? lol


----------



## kkday (Sep 6, 2011)

stress causes hermies. week genetics will hermie before more stable genetics. the reason a plant hermies under stress is because it thinks its going to die so as a last chance to pro create it self polinates.

mold is enviromental first! if there is no mold spore in the enviroment then mold wont start. wet areas with high humidity is prone for mold.




you can get big plants but gotta have the right genetic sativa 100%


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2011)

I introduce to you, grow room a, the vegetation station, in it's infancy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2011)

forgot to mention pictures of grow room b, the flower station, will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## kkday (Sep 6, 2011)

a shecky your the only guy that gets excited over males! lol i got some dairy queen males and kali mist males if you like


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2011)

kkday said:


> a shecky your the only guy that gets excited over males! lol i got some dairy queen males and kali mist males if you like


  @ the first sentence. 


I don't think sheckster's gonna want any part of that dairy queen kkday,


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Puna Budder, Lets see some pics of your reversed Bubbas!


you know B-Dawg, my wife was scolding me the other day for not taking pictures from the get go. But I did my second application which is done at 10 days in from the first application. Guess what? Not a fucking single sign of herm action whatsoever!!!! I'm a believer. But like dude said, only works on females who turn into hermies/


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I introduce to you, grow room a, the vegetation station, in it's infancy.


 Looks beautiful and dialed in!!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> @ the first sentence.


 LOL No shit.... 
I ain't like that~~!! haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Looks beautiful and dialed in!!!!


yes it does. kkday got it going on. there's still lots of room for improvement and stuff, so there is lot's of potential there. also the flower room looks banging! it has room for a little improvement too. like kkday was mentioning earlier he got to put up the mylar and stuff. but it is solid. I'm so jealous!! but super stoked for kkday. I'll get those pics of the flower room up some time later this evening


----------



## kkday (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey were all friends here. It's cool if any of you are down with the "brown pound" the only judging we do is on each others garden. lmao

You sure he wouldn't like that drag queen, I mean dairy queen! lol

But foreal I got those


----------



## irie808 (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone on here ever made BHO? Thinking of trying it..heard its the best way of extraction to create hash?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes it does. kkday got it going on. there's still lots of room for improvement and stuff, so there is lot's of potential there. also the flower room looks banging! it has room for a little improvement too. like kkday was mentioning earlier he got to put up the mylar and stuff. but it is solid. I'm so jealous!! but super stoked for kkday. I'll get those pics of the flower room up some time later this evening


Brah, tell him fuck the Mylar and go with flat white paint. It's cheaper ,and less of a hassle. KKDay will want the extra money used in other places for sure. Why does he want co2? I mean really...is he going for a commercial operation? But I have a new regulator if he wants to buy it...never used! I'll give it to him for half the price plus shipping. For me, to be adding to the greenhouse gases and destroying our enviornment/ozone...I just couldn't justify using it . Besides, there is nothing organic about that! Plus co2 doesn't make your buds bigger contrary to popular belief! It helps with growth rate of plant. Nutrients will decide the size of buds in the end. But to each his own right? I just have to stick to my convictions about trying to stay organic as possible! For me it's important, especially with the end product. I know that growing organic would not give me the biggest buds on the block....far from it! But I do know that growing organic will in fact give me the tastiest buds on the block, and the purest high too! When I say pure, I mean clean high!

But at the same time it looks good for starters guys. Do you know if KKday is gonna invest in a water chiller & a RO machine? If there is anything I can do to help, let me know "R". I'd like nothing more than to see you two suceed in a big way!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 6, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Has anyone on here ever made BHO? Thinking of trying it..heard its the best way of extraction to create hash?


i have. But I tell you it's a lot easier and less hassle to do a dry ice extract. In order to do BHO you need butane. but not just any old butane,. It has to be high grade, XXX quality....another words you're better off shoving the ronson butane up your ass, because it won't work for making BHO of any kind. But on the other hand for less than $10 dollars worth of dry ice and ten minutes of your time , you can enjoy a rather large haul via dry ice extract!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 6, 2011)

kkday said:


> i just put the room together and it still not 100% i gotta mylar the walls and paint the ply wood that the electricals are mounted to. this is my first run in this room as of now i run my ballast at 500 watts then after 3 weeks i will switch it to 750 watts for 2 weeks then the last 3-4 will be full power at 1000 watts. my square footage is only 21 ft. my original plans were suposed to be 100 sqft but my Gf shut me down on that. she flipped out when she seen the starters getting bigger


KK, just wait till you start getting those $350.00 to $475.00 a month electric bills,..then the girlfriend will really freakout! When I did my 8X8 rooms with Buddy I knew just from the size I was gonna have problems. He gave me one 400 watt light for an 8x8 room. When in fact a room of that size should probably had four, 400 watters going in it instead of just one. When we started that adventure four years back neither of us knew sqaut about indoor growing. But since that time I feel full on into learning indoor growing. I wanted to totally understand it because if we were to get a dispensary here, or (6) like they one time spoke of. I want to be able to supply, or grow for a dispensary in Hawaii, and I thought the best way would to be totally organic. Besides, growing inside allows you to keep the genetic drift to a dribble.and that possiblity really intrigued me. Because anybody who has many years of breeding here in Hawaii know about genetic drift, and it being off the chart here in Hawaii. That genetic drift is the reason why your White widow plants no longer looks or smells like the White Widow Greenhouse Seeds won the Cannabis Cup with. Most strain here changes in as little as two seasons!


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 6, 2011)

irie808 said:


> Has anyone on here ever made BHO? Thinking of trying it..heard its the best way of extraction to create hash?


 Irie I sent you a PM on making the BHO apparatus... Let me know if you need more directions


----------



## kkday (Sep 6, 2011)

just trying to pay bills nothing commercial here. puna if you seen the market here on oahu you would cry! the prices are dirt cheep!!! i can get a pound of crazy bomb A grade super silver haze for sure some of the best on the island for the same price D grade was going for 2-2 1/2 years ago. if you plan on selling anything that you grew here it has to be of highest quality or you better off donating it to BHO boy(no offense to BHO guy). it has to have everything look, smelly, dense clean looking buds, and have that bang when you burn um and last. ill be damned if my shit turns out on the B shelf so im going to bust out every trick in the book and every thing that i gathered from picking the brains of med grower in cali and colorado. believe it or not my neighbor owns a dispensary in colorado. i also fight chicken with him. trying to get a friend to visit me here from cali so i can pick at his brains more in person. what im getting at is everyone i know is telling me im a perfect candidate for co2 but you. a $30 refill once a month wont brake my bank. im trying to stay one up on everyone else trying to sell there home growns for $200 a ounce. mylar is really cheap $20


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2011)

kkday said:


> i can get a pound of crazy bomb A grade super silver haze


I have to say, that supersilverhaze is highgrade. I can vouch on that one.
[video=youtube;HFvaYRll-II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFvaYRll-II[/video]


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 6, 2011)

fuck billz...i'mma become a vagabond again. i'm tired of the everyday monotony....


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 6, 2011)

My Grapefruit Diesel is about ready to come down.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn cru3l you got those buds with the t8s? Very nice! 

How can I find your vids on youtube?


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 6, 2011)

Just go on Youtube and search Hawaii Marijuana. Sort the results by upload date.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool. Thanks cru3l


----------



## kkday (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah cruel looks good!! dump that hps!!! those working good for you man. lmk if you wana sell that 600 watt or that hood


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Sheck- If you get any extra Whitaker pollen, I'd love to dust one of my babies...


----------



## kkday (Sep 7, 2011)

are you saying you get $6400 A LB??? your starting to sound like a DEA report after a bust. are we talking ounce price or lb price cuz if you can whole sale a pound at 64 ill give you a grand for each. ill even get you whatever strain you want. just say the word. $4000 is where im shooting at. man even at 400 a zip i would just broker and make a killing


----------



## kkday (Sep 7, 2011)

A thanks puna but a good bradda gave me a regulator and tank. Just need a co2 monitor/controller now


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2011)

Aloha Guy's
I just ordered some new gear from Sannies...i ordered Anesthesia, New Blue Diesel, and Vanilla Sky. Im sad to report out of 10 NYCD seeds only one has germinated, and i only got 1 of the TW crosses to pop.....Im having a shitty month...i usually dont have trouble germing seeds but the ganja gods must fucking hate me right now for some reason...lol

I have been harvesting the Blue Diesel and it's pretty stony, I cant wait to try it after a good cure, One of the plants finished up in 8 weeks I was shocked.

I also took the Afghani Landrace.I havent really gotten a chance to sample it, it smells good in the jars.its completely different from all the fruity shit I like to grow.

KKday....your new set up looks fucking unreal...congrats brah!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 7, 2011)

kkday said:


> A thanks puna but a good bradda gave me a regulator and tank. Just need a co2 monitor/controller now


okay brah, but don't be a "white knuckler", you wanna get a good monitor /controller. Are you gonna do RO water, and have a water chiller too? If you're gonna go big, go very big,right? What size are your rooms? Are you using cool tubes? Those buggars work great in Hawaii. Are you running passive intake with your setup?

For myself, I'll just grow indoors for my personal stash. I realize that I'm an organic, dirt farmer. Since I'm not worried about a commercial operation to pay my bills. I can keep my indoor op small. I'll focus now more on breeding. Growing outdoors at a higher elevation, I promise mind blowing pics in several months! I pretty much eat and live organic these days so growing indoors really has it's drawbacks for an indoor grower that's trying to be organic. But you my friend I wish the best of luck!


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Aloha Guy's
> I just ordered some new gear from Sannies...i ordered Anesthesia, New Blue Diesel, and Vanilla Sky. Im sad to report out of 10 NYCD seeds only one has germinated, and i only got 1 of the TW crosses to pop.....Im having a shitty month...i usually dont have trouble germing seeds but the ganja gods must fucking hate me right now for some reason...lol


Sounds good!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's some of the ripe blue diesel....these are nearing 10 weeks....can you see the kick stand in the last picture?....I might let this one blow it's load and collect a few fem'd seeds from it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2011)

lol! ya, I see the baby kickstand,  ahahahaha

nice colas brah!


----------



## tardis (Sep 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's some of the ripe blue diesel....these are nearing 10 weeks....can you see the kick stand in the last picture?....I might let this one blow it's load and collect a few fem'd seeds from it


Beautiful!!! Truely beautiful girls cooter!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Aloha Guy's
> I just ordered some new gear from Sannies...i ordered Anesthesia, New Blue Diesel, and Vanilla Sky. Im sad to report out of 10 NYCD seeds only one has germinated, and i only got 1 of the TW crosses to pop.....Im having a shitty month...i usually dont have trouble germing seeds but the ganja gods must fucking hate me right now for some reason...lol
> 
> I have been harvesting the Blue Diesel and it's pretty stony, I cant wait to try it after a good cure, One of the plants finished up in 8 weeks I was shocked.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the troubles with the NYCD beans. Had similar troubles with Barney's TD... 10 beans and NADA! Like you, never any trouble getting beans to pop... instead have some nice PE and Dinafem. Pics soon... 3 weeks into veg.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 8, 2011)

KKday... Any concerns alerting the HECO tribe with such a power hungry indoor grow? Won't the spike in electric maintaining that size grow bring unwanted interest? Asking because I've moved indoors as well (too sketch with choppers all damn day and not quite legal yet... working on Blue Card). My electric has jumped more than I like, but I don't think enough to bring unwanted attention.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> KKday... Any concerns alerting the HECO tribe with such a power hungry indoor grow? Won't the spike in electric maintaining that size grow bring unwanted interest? Asking because I've moved indoors as well (too sketch with choppers all damn day and not quite legal yet... working on Blue Card). My electric has jumped more than I like, but I don't think enough to bring unwanted attention.


Fuzznutz, you bill went from what to what? You must be careful with indoor grows FEDS fly the grid once in awhile during the day running ultraviolet technology...looking for hotspots! This info is to be used at a later date. Once they feel they have enough good folk to swoop down on. These fuckers come and they come hard! It's unfortunate that Oahu has so much concrete. Truly limits ones' ability to grow a big outdoor operation, on the other hand the Big Island is custom made for such adventures. Anyway I wish you all luck with your grows..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2011)

hey fuzznutz, if HECO ask, just tell em you scared of the dark and you leave all your lights on in the house 24/7, that's why the electric bill so high,


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 8, 2011)

KKday, what equipment do you have for your rooms? Are you really pulling out all stops? You said you need to get a CO2 monitor /controller,right? Have you decided the brand yet? May I suggest you go with Titan Controls Atlas 1 monitor/controller. Cost $599.95 + you'll wanna get CO2 inline heater-120 volts too This is to help prevent regulator freeze ups. It also help keep the internal diaphram from cracking due to high flow conditions. In the end it will save you plenty $$$. 
To fix up the rooms to da max. It's gonna run you over ten grand...easily! To do it properly,and when i say properly I mean beyond your basics of AC, humidifier, dehumidifer,fans, exhaust, paint or mylar. Again KKday, I will tell you to go with the flat white paint instead of Mylar for several reasons. First and foremost, white flat paint won't catch on fire. Mylar will blow your mind how fast it burns,plus the shit is annoying as all fucking get out at bedtime. Mylar flapping away all night because of the fans...your old lady will have your nuts for it! Sure mylar is better, but surprisingly not by much. If I were you, I'd go with the paint instead.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 8, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Sheck- If you get any extra Whitaker pollen, I'd love to dust one of my babies...


It's still about a week or two away from producing good pollen... Let me know if that will work for you..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! ya, I see the baby kickstand,  ahahahaha
> 
> nice colas brah!





tardis said:


> Beautiful!!! Truely beautiful girls cooter!


Thanks guy's!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot- Call Sannie, he'll replace your NYCD, I didn't get one of Barneys TD to germ either, fuck Barneys.


I just Pinged him via email...I lathered up my message pretty good too&#8230;.(oh sannies your the best ever! and all that kind of shit&#8230;lol).&#8230;hopefully he replaces them. Geez I need to run to the bathroom and wipe the shit off my nose..hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! ya, I see the baby kickstand,  ahahahaha
> 
> nice colas brah!





tardis said:


> Beautiful!!! Truely beautiful girls cooter!





Fuzznutz said:


> Sorry to hear about the troubles with the NYCD beans. Had similar troubles with Barney's TD... 10 beans and NADA! Like you, never any trouble getting beans to pop... instead have some nice PE and Dinafem. Pics soon... 3 weeks into veg.


It happens man, I'm sure sannies witll make it right, I hope you have better luck with your PE and Dinafem


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 8, 2011)

@ Dr. G, Surf, & Puna - 

Electric hasn't gone up too bad. About $40 increase which I can easily attribute to A/C, etc. Once I'm at 12/12 there should be a small decrease (theoretically ).

Was more curious about KK's situation since he seems to setting up a more ambitious setup. Mine is strictly personal so much smaller (two plants, topped & scrog'ed). Thought that running a larger grow that consumes considerable energy would throw up flags, especially with increased federal funding (GH program).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2011)

I know huh. I seen so many "ghetto birds" today out and about. 


lose money da operation green harvest


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 9, 2011)

Agree... Seeing LOTS of whirly birds everyday. Oddly enough, there isn't a lot of reporting about it in the news. Lets hope that the massive reduction in federal funding includes GH.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

What do you guys think of my new set up? I wish i was living in paradise over there!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks good Go. What do you have growin' in there?

The ducting might be a bit a give away to neighbors and passerby's.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Hindu kush Purple Kush Sour D and alien og I think there is ten plants in there. My first veg room ever just set it up like 2 days ago lol. Any suggestions? Love the site and the community here!


----------



## kkday (Sep 9, 2011)

> What do you guys think of my new set up? I wish i was living in paradise over there!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


i think its a good way to get busted! lol 

puna a thanks for the good input! all good info and reasoning. i feel ya on da white paint thing. thing is i had a painter just paint the room before i converted the space to a grow space. i wuld hate to slap some flat white over his work.
another reason for me using co2 is that my out side humidity is 70-85% me bringing in that air will be murder to my tightly packed room. the air is being replaced to rapidly for the dehumidifier to keep up. so if i can keep the air in the room pull the excess moisture out of the air with the ac then the dehumidifier will barely kick on. plus the ac will barely turn on because the exhaust wont be dumping the cold air


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

So your saying i am doin it right basically? I am just asking becuase we just set up that room two days ago and i got some cash invested in this. Dont wana loose anything ya know ha! thanks a lot!


----------



## kkday (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm saying that's a good way to get busted. Unless that's a legal grow you better make that venting more discret also if that's a exhaust fan you should put a air filter on there. If it's a intake you should put a few layers of nylon panty hose as a filter and spray it every couple weeks with avid or floramite.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

do any of you guys post on opengrow?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 9, 2011)

kkday said:


> i think its a good way to get busted! lol
> 
> puna a thanks for the good input! all good info and reasoning. i feel ya on da white paint thing. thing is i had a painter just paint the room before i converted the space to a grow space. i wuld hate to slap some flat white over his work.
> another reason for me using co2 is that my out side humidity is 70-85% me bringing in that air will be murder to my tightly packed room. the air is being replaced to rapidly for the dehumidifier to keep up. so if i can keep the air in the room pull the excess moisture out of the air with the ac then the dehumidifier will barely kick on. plus the ac will barely turn on because the exhaust wont be dumping the cold air


mark my words brah...lol....Mylar is gonna give you nightmares! It's basically impossible to make the stuff stay put. If you staple the mylar down you'll have entry points for moisture in the form of two tiny holes. Here is really why it's good to just grow in winter, or anywhere indoors unless, winter months are best .But especially here where humidity is king! KK...brah, I can here your mylar flapping now in my mind! ...but hey, your call! 

Are your rooms air tight? Do you use a passive outake setup, or what?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2011)

okay gang, grow room B, kkday's "flower room", in it's infancy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

-ya! that room rules!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2011)

ya! tha'ts what I'm saying, lol


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha! The room is packed, wall 2 wall with weed. I am so jealoussss lol.


----------



## LQs (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, since everyone is showing what they got, I thought I would join in. Nothing compared to the indoor setups, but I hope to be there someday! Just some pics from my little greenhouse.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 10, 2011)

how can you even walk around in that room, its so packed


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 10, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> how can you even walk around in that room, its so packed


You gotta levitate, magic carpet style lol.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 10, 2011)

So what strains you running KK? You still have any Chitown's beans?

LQ, nice set-up...


----------



## kkday (Sep 11, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> So what strains you running KK? You still have any Chitown's beans?
> 
> LQ, nice set-up...


Man I get so much going on right now it's actually stupid. Super lemon haze, utopia haze, G13 haze, Kali mist, somango, soma diesel (somas stuff looked week as hell until the last 2-3 weeks. Put the Super lemon haze to shame foreal) kushage, cataract kush, grand daddy purple that bossman gifted to me. And a very special cut only yumbolt Crossed with a Arcata trainwreck. A dispensary in Cali grows this for them self under a different name and my friend (part owner) smuggled 3 cuttings just for me.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 11, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> lol you're right. it'll be hard but i've got to force myself not to do that and let them finish completely  can you blame me tho? its my first grow and i'm losing my virginity to these bitchez.....i've just been using botanicare pro bloom soil.


okay, I can go with that. Looking at your pics the plants are showing classic "taco shell sydrome"(turn up leaves). 8 outta ten times it will be a cal/mag issue. Spock it out brah, otherwise it might be heat issues?


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 11, 2011)

Aloha,
So, I was talking to this older gentleman and he is into outdoor. He mentioned that GreenHandsofAloha was working with the police. I don't understand why he said that but it got me really worried. Anybody know wtf is that all about?
After he said that, I played it off but then it got me thinking. SHOPO is a couple doors down. Im very concerned and feel kinda dumb because I used to feel welcome, now I don't.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 11, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> It's still about a week or two away from producing good pollen... Let me know if that will work for you..


Perfect timing, you want an Tre's sisters pollen?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, GHS, thats very unfortunate if true. Any more info?


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 11, 2011)

I haven't spoke to that guy since. 
Out of sight, out of mind


----------



## kkday (Sep 11, 2011)

any one here of the guys who just got busted? one from waimanalo and another from kahuku both for growing, waimanalo guy had 112 and 294 for the kahuku guy.


edit: i just read no arrest were made


----------



## LQs (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks SurfdOut! It's a work in progress.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> Aloha,
> So, I was talking to this older gentleman and he is into outdoor. He mentioned that GreenHandsofAloha was working with the police. I don't understand why he said that but it got me really worried. Anybody know wtf is that all about?
> After he said that, I played it off but then it got me thinking. SHOPO is a couple doors down. Im very concerned and feel kinda dumb because I used to feel welcome, now I don't.


 Aaron, one of the owners of green hands of aloha, is a poster here by the name of hawaiiankind. I never do shop there, they aint got shit I'm interested in. but I'd like to hear what he has to say about this. I do know he has put a lot of effort into getting marijuana legalized here. but who knows? 

hawaiiankind, if you out there reading this, any thoughts?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 11, 2011)

hmmm maybe a bitter competitor or something? who knows....but personally, i'm not going to take much stock in claims like that from someone who only has 3 posts....no offense....i'm just saying....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know, but I do know hawaiiankind seen my post and there was no response. he could have cleared the air. one has to wonder though. I heard he was under watch by the cops. maybe he turned rat? just an assumption. but he could have cleared the air. oh well, I don't go there so no sweat off my sacs, lol


and as far as post count, I don't even bother looking at that. it's just a number. look at mine, real high........anyways, I got some prime oceanfront land for sale, anyone interested? you can trust me, I got a high post count. lol


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't know, but I do know hawaiiankind seen my post and there was no response. he could have cleared the air. one has to wonder though. I heard he was under watch by the cops. maybe he turned rat? just an assumption. but he could have cleared the air. oh well, I don't go there so no sweat off my sacs, lol
> 
> 
> and as far as post count, I don't even bother looking at that. it's just a number. look at mine, real high........anyways, I got some prime oceanfront land for sale, anyone interested? you can trust me, I got a high post count. lol


How can you tell if someone has read your posts?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

cause I noticed he was online during that time so I looked at his profile and it said he was viewing the hawaii growers thread. I checked his profile a few times just to make sure and his action times where being updated throughout, so it's not like he didn't see it. 

maybe he is just shy, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

he even took the time to look at my profile 


I heard about the clones too. he also advertises his classes and shop on craigslist and backpage. that's just plain asking for trouble


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 11, 2011)

Surf was great today, you get some?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

oh ya! surf was great. I got some this past two days. I'm feeling a bit surfdout right now but thinking about an evening session  gotta get it while it's still good. I was surfing south. where you surfing north or south?



I always use this surf cam aunty turned me on to, to check the south shores. pretty awesome cam. 

http://www.obrhi.com/hawaii/diamond-head-beach-hawaii-webcam/


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 11, 2011)

DH today, was ok with the lighter winds....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you seen this camera already, but this is the one I use to check the surf. auntylehua turned me on to it and I been using it ever since. get's most of the good town spots from dh to bowls. 

http://www.obrhi.com/hawaii/diamond-head-beach-hawaii-webcam/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hmmm ....Hawaiian Kind just recently visited my profile....


 hahaha! me too.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude, it still looks pretty good looking at that cam........get er done...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Dude, it still looks pretty good looking at that cam........get er done...


hahaha!I know right?! lol I think I'm gonna go. catch you later surfdout. I'll catch on for you too. still got a good 2plus hours left of sun, plus the moon is bright too.


----------



## Hawaii Medical User (Sep 11, 2011)

Coming out with some of my own strains&#8230;we shall see soon once I pop these seeds. Bubba's Yummy Wreck...


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 12, 2011)

wow for real  

8:30 full moon I was just pau fishing and the harvesting ( pic) and thought hey i check RUI checked out Doc's grow looked at why maybe Surfed has such a big crush on me that every other post has to do with me and then i read I was a cop. I laughed all the way to the shop opened up and like three times wanted to say something and i try someone would stop in the shop and i get busy. So hear it is 

1- I am no cop I dont work for them I do how ever respect them and wish they learn to do there job better and leave MMJ people alone. 

2- I dont sell clones and if I did people who have got them shouldnt say they have or tell people where i do it Not safe for me or my family I wouldnt do that to you guys. 

I have never said anything to anyone on this site to get the shit i do from on here, When this thread started I was on here and didn't own my shop everyone on here at the time was happy for us and i asked what I could do for people and there gardens. I dont need to brag about what I have done and who I help or any of that but know that I am here for everyone and to help grow better MMJ and other plants. 

Spread the Aloha Not the Shit talk 

so much Aloha for everyone here and Mahalo for the support if you chose to shop with us and if not well then I wish some day i could maybe help you to. 

GOOd news 2 year anversery coming up big plans and give aways like full botanicare 4x4 hydroponic table full line of new nutrents and other free stuff there wil be a dj, free food and good times save the date OCT 2nd sunday all day rager


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 12, 2011)

full moon harvest


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 12, 2011)

KK I had a guy come into the shop today and sell me back a set up for co2 do you want the controller for cheap it's a cap ppm-4 i think easy to use but not the best


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 12, 2011)

eh, I think we just all getting sick and tired of prohibition and oppression because of all the anxiety and negativity it creates......

Who gives a shit about cops anyway if your plant #s are correct.


----------



## blewjob (Sep 12, 2011)

aloha guys. just found out about this site, I'm usually at another site, but it's been pretty mellow there (only autoflowers there) I also do photo plants and would love to learn some outdoor tricks from you pro's. so I'll be stopping by, if you guys don't mind.

BTW, Aron from Green Hands of Aloha is a cool guy, only been there twice, but he was super helpful. aloha \m/


----------



## tardis (Sep 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> eh, I think we just all getting sick and tired of prohibition and oppression because of all the anxiety and negativity it creates......
> 
> Who gives a shit about cops anyway if your plant #s are correct.


Which is exactly why I stay in my plant numbers and stay within the law. I don't need that stress. I'd never sell weed cause its one thing if you have a job and you screw up and your fired, quite another stressful lifestyle where you screw up at work you wind up in prison. Some people can handle that kinda strain, I can't, i'd rather stay legal and smoke & eat my medicinal weed paranoia free.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2011)

blewjob said:


> aloha guys. just found out about this site, I'm usually at another site, but it's been pretty mellow there (only autoflowers there) I also do photo plants and would love to learn some outdoor tricks from you pro's. so I'll be stopping by, if you guys don't mind.
> 
> BTW, Aron from Green Hands of Aloha is a cool guy, only been there twice, but he was super helpful. aloha \m/


welcome to the thread. by the way, it's aaron with 2 a's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2011)

tardis said:


> Which is exactly why I stay in my plant numbers and stay within the law. I don't need that stress. I'd never sell weed cause its one thing if you have a job and you screw up and your fired, quite another stressful lifestyle where you screw up at work you wind up in prison. Some people can handle that kinda strain, I can't, i'd rather stay legal and smoke & eat my medicinal weed paranoia free.


if you don't got a medical card, is weed still considered medical to you? or is it just weed?


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 12, 2011)

EH COPS, STOP BUZZING MY HOUSE. I ONLY GROW VEGETABLES K? K

Thanks for clearing the air Hawaiian kind.

I'll come check out your shop when I get money for some "VEGETABLE" growing equipment.


----------



## blewjob (Sep 12, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> EH COPS, STOP BUZZING MY HOUSE. I ONLY GROW VEGETABLES K? K
> 
> Thanks for clearing the air Hawaiian kind.
> 
> I'll come check out your shop when I get money for some "VEGETABLE" growing equipment.


They fly all over my place in the Tantalus area, but I haven't seen them today...


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 12, 2011)

i miss hawaii bud  their was jack frost, sugar shack, afgan kush, orange crush, white widow, ak 47....the lists goes on and on....when i was their in the army i stumbled across an amazing hook up, you walked in the guys place and it was like a weed shop, so many to choose from, i could spend hours just sniffing his buds!!!!!!!! Nothing like walking up to a weed bar to see like 10 to 13 different strands to choose from and all is beautiful nugs that you could smell across the street if you opened a bag...........................easily spent couple grand for weed down their and found like 3 seeds the whole time, kinda pissed me off cuz i wanted some of the seeds!!!!!!....o well.....the good days of smoking good buds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkday (Sep 12, 2011)

common guys! foreal?!?! this site is starting to turn into lets throw each other under the bus!!!!! first aunty calling us by our real name, then puna telling everyone where i live, now claims of a legit company involved with shady shit.

just yesterday i was telling my self if i ever went down i would never rat on anyone or anything because of the simple fact that i would not wish that kinda problems on even a enemy. the law is out there to keep there jobs! they will fuck you up! and your family!

i dont care what beef you have with who or for what. those post are WRONG IN THE WORST WAY. i suggest u guys remove them ASAP.

"the only good rat is a dead rat" right?


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 12, 2011)

oh damn, seems i posted at a bad time, my bad guys


----------



## kkday (Sep 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> eh, I think we just all getting sick and tired of prohibition and oppression because of all the anxiety and negativity it creates......
> 
> Who gives a shit about cops anyway if your plant #s are correct.


 explain that to the feds!! you all need to wake the fuck up and realize as safe as you feel with your little blue card they will laugh at you when you pull that bull shit piece of paper out, your all volunteered suspects. good luck with that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> oh damn, seems i posted at a bad time, my bad guys


lol. wassup dude, welcome to the thread. 

and no worries, you didn't show up at a bad time. lol


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 12, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> oh damn, seems i posted at a bad time, my bad guys


Welcome Mad Hatter... 
Just another day in Paradise


----------



## tardis (Sep 12, 2011)

kkday said:


> common guys! foreal?!?! this site is starting to turn into lets throw each other under the bus!!!!! first aunty calling us by our real name, then puna telling everyone where i live, now claims of a legit company involved with shady shit.
> 
> just yesterday i was telling my self if i ever went down i would never rat on anyone or anything because of the simple fact that i would not wish that kinda problems on even a enemy. the law is out there to keep there jobs! they will fuck you up! and your family!
> 
> ...


And people wonder why I never meet anybody on here or trade clones or get involved with other growers. I just grow my own medicine and smoke/eat it. As much love as I got for everyone on here, I choose to keep them just on here even tho I'm legal.


----------



## kkday (Sep 12, 2011)

tardis said:


> And people wonder why I never meet anybody on here or trade clones or get involved with other growers. I just grow my own medicine and smoke/eat it. As much love as I got for everyone on here, I choose to keep them just on here even tho I'm legal.


 but aunty and puna are old so there expected to slip like that lol, puna why dont you tell us one of your storys of when you use to surf with Duke you know the one with the Koa boards, or was it Milo? lmfao!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 12, 2011)

everything growing good for me here , i learned to grow on this thread thanks to doc and puna ...even got my shit stole but i would never RAT on someone or come to some silly conclusion... and been steady on outdoor grow in hoop houses for a year now ... i remember hpd copters overhead way before i got my med card so i figured it was a decent idea to atleast cover my ass at State level by obtaining one ... id be foolish not to ... iz jus abeat up ol carpenter the doctor said i qualified ..prior to that i was ignorant when i argued abt the feds ..the feds bra ..the feds will get you ! anyone see the feds lately? ... local law enforcement is enuff for this kid. i see plenny yellow and hpd choppers here...they hover over my backyard frequently ..i do mine from seed and often have more then 7 seedlings on the table waiting to get sexual and then i thin um out ..i dont trip on being over by 10 starters but 30 or 40 is prolly a different story..thats when ya get them hardcore guerilla farmers that think they special...those the ones that get us a bad name ...folks tryin to market they shit.
im no guru , so i purchase soil and what not from Aron and the crew there at ghoa are helpful ... its a shame to see folks get big nerve on line and talk shit...thats a business and reputation at stake ...homey works hard to put food on the table for his o'hana.


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 12, 2011)

FYI for all you cops feds and anyone else i spell my name with 1-A A-RON o and surfed i sent u a message no beef advice is like tollet paper some has shit on it and some is usable Aloha much Mahalos HK


----------



## kkday (Sep 12, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> everything growing good for me here , i learned to grow on this thread thanks to doc and puna ...even got my shit stole but i would never RAT on someone or come to some silly conclusion... and been steady on outdoor grow in hoop houses for a year now ... i remember hpd copters overhead way before i got my med card so i figured it was a decent idea to atleast cover my ass at State level by obtaining one ... id be foolish not to ... iz jus abeat up ol carpenter the doctor said i qualified ..prior to that i was ignorant when i argued abt the feds ..the feds bra ..the feds will get you ! anyone see the feds lately? ... local law enforcement is enuff for this kid. i see plenny yellow and hpd choppers here...they hover over my backyard frequently ..i do mine from seed and often have more then 7 seedlings on the table waiting to get sexual and then i thin um out ..i dont trip on being over by 10 starters but 30 or 40 is prolly a different story..thats when ya get them hardcore guerilla farmers that think they special...those the ones that get us a bad name ...folks tryin to market they shit.
> im no guru , so i purchase soil and what not from Aron and the crew there at ghoa are helpful ... its a shame to see folks get big nerve on line and talk shit...thats a business and reputation at stake ...homey works hard to put food on the table for his o'hana.


"homey" and "o'hana" shuld never be used in the same sentence like that. lmao


----------



## kkday (Sep 12, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> everything growing good for me here , i learned to grow on this thread thanks to doc and puna ...even got my shit stole but i would never RAT on someone or come to some silly conclusion... and been steady on outdoor grow in hoop houses for a year now ... i remember hpd copters overhead way before i got my med card so i figured it was a decent idea to atleast cover my ass at State level by obtaining one ... id be foolish not to ... iz jus abeat up ol carpenter the doctor said i qualified ..prior to that i was ignorant when i argued abt the feds ..the feds bra ..the feds will get you ! anyone see the feds lately? ... local law enforcement is enuff for this kid. i see plenny yellow and hpd choppers here...they hover over my backyard frequently ..i do mine from seed and often have more then 7 seedlings on the table waiting to get sexual and then i thin um out ..i dont trip on being over by 10 starters but 30 or 40 is prolly a different story..thats when ya get them hardcore guerilla farmers that think they special...those the ones that get us a bad name ...folks tryin to market they shit.
> im no guru , so i purchase soil and what not from Aron and the crew there at ghoa are helpful ... its a shame to see folks get big nerve on line and talk shit...thats a business and reputation at stake ...homey works hard to put food on the table for his o'hana.


 how does a local guerrilla farmer with 30-40 plants or even 100 plants give you a bad name, whats wrong with marketing local grown weed? let me tell you somthing about me (cause if your not referring to me it sure sounds like it) i grew up a broke fuck i would get $50 for school clothes a year and i grad early 2000 so this isnt like back in the days when shit was a nickel. surf shorts was still $50. in 7th grade i found my first plant in the mountains behine our house, i ripped that bitch, dried and trimmed it up and made more money than i ever seen, about $250 and was smoking every day for a few months. so i decided to grow some on my own. started looking for a spot and bam! found a large commercial grow 3 sites ranging from 20-40 plants each there was 4 pallets of sunshine mix and 40 gallon pots. so i got family help, ripped the pore bastard off even took some soil and pots. he had pollinated 1 plant and with those seeds i started my first grow in 7th grade.

i grew about 5-8 plants at a time and made money to support my self all threw high school and stay high most the time. i grad got a job and took a brake for about 5 years then realizing that the economies situation will soon affect me in my field, i started experimenting with small grows like 1-2 plant to see what kinda weight they would put out and how much water they will need. i learned a shit load when i found this site. i was completely layed off early this year and was partially working half the year for the 2 years prior of this year. i grow/sell to support my self and family and i dont see how i make you look bad. i support local commercial growers and will buy my product from a local grower any day over a broker bringing it in from cali. just as long as the quality matches the price.
it dont matter if you 10 starters or 1 dead clone over ask a guy named paul miner (hearbman on this site). he had 4 large plants and 4 dead clones that he didnt dump and got raided, 30k later hes still trying to stay out of jail. if your over your over, dont matter by how much. if you not uner your limit your the same as me and everyone else with out a card the only differents is you told them where you live and that in fact you are producing a schedule 1 narcotic. you gotta look at the law the way they will look at it.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 12, 2011)

You know Aron, at the end of the day we are all on the same team and fight the same fight and are all neighbors........I wish you all the best.....


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow... Off line three days and things getting tense on Hawaii Growers.

GH out HOT and HEAVY last three days. I've seen both the yellow and blue birds Low and Slow over central/North Central Oahu. I'm not an expert, but I think they're up to something. Haven't seen them this busy over central Oahu in awhile.

@KK - Anymore info on the possible bust you posted the other day? If they grabbed the plants why no arrests? 

I don't know Pepper or speak for him, but I don't think his post was directed at you. In fact, I'm betting almost everyone that posts here agrees with you and your approach to local product. SOme FINE shit here!! When I read his post I was thinking more along the lines of guerrilla grows in Cali. As long as GH keeps popping large guerrilla grows on the islands, funding will continue. Not saying it will ever disappear, but as long as aerial numbers are steady we'll ALL be under increased pressure. I take it you're no fan of the Blue Card? I'm torn myself for exactly the reasons you listed. You have to provide your current address. On the other hand, I've know some that have the card and have received a visit from NED and Feds with no issues (plants numbers were correct). But, your statement "producing a schedule 1 narcotic" is on the money. This will ALWAYS be the overriding factor. For fucks sake, it's just a plant from mother earth. Why can't they focus on the tweakers and their labs. 

One Love People.

BTW: Bummer, no more polo games until next year. Prior Sunday's game was a great end of season party.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 12, 2011)

The blue card is a personal preference thing, but I would like to think 50,000 card holders would have more pull than 8,000.....

Bummer no more polo----buts its FOOTBALL time!!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes it is. Great Monday Night Football double header earlier. Not a NE fan, but damn... Brady had a helluva night. Go Eagles. 

Not much into the polo game itself, but great time for North Shore workers to get together and party. During the last game we also celebrated the lose of our friend Ash on the dropzone a few weeks back... Bittersweet. Exceptional turnout.


----------



## blewjob (Sep 13, 2011)

Spell check, anyone?


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 13, 2011)

blewjob said:


> Spell check, anyone?


 The Grammar Police are not on duty. 
What is your point?


----------



## blewjob (Sep 13, 2011)

I am the grammar police


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 13, 2011)

blewjob said:


> Spell check, anyone?


no more sp3ll checkz

Canot aford


----------



## kkday (Sep 13, 2011)

man i hate those choppers! the other day i was out looking at a friends plants in his back yard maybe about 15 4-5 foot indicas all being flushed ripe as hell with bright yellow purple and red colors just screaming look at me look at me! when i heard a low flying helicopter coming over the mountain right in front of us and bam! cost guard chopper right in front of us it was funny as hell because i started to run toward the house and my friend and his wife followed like the flock effect, one flys and they all follow. too funny because i asked him do you normally hide from low flying planes and helicopter he said no i freaked out because you did and his wife was like i didnt know why we were running it just felt right! lmao i cracking up as i think about it now


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 13, 2011)

We had the federal chopper cruising through "The Wild West" all day today here on the eastside of the Big Island. Those guys were busy. I had to go to work this morning, but a friend of mine who's staying on my property said they were pulling up plants all day. Interestingly, I didn't see any other birds in the sky, just the federal one. I guess the PD didn't want anymore fist fights by bringing in boys from other counties again.



> blewjob
> Spell check, anyone?


I'm sure you were joking, but FYI; don't expect a native Pidgin speaker to spell out "How is it brother?", instead of "Howzit bruddha?"; it's just not going to happen. It wouldn't be right, no matter what spell check says.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2011)

You can tell the Moon has been full the last few days!... Does anyone have any Bud Porn to post?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2011)

blewjob said:


> Spell check, anyone?


no need for that, we speak pidgin english up in here. this is hawai'i


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 13, 2011)

there's a new fbi plane at the airport...not sure what they're usin it for, but they've been workin on it recently


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2011)

got any pic's of the plane?


----------



## tardis (Sep 13, 2011)

I havent' seen any planes up here in Wailua for a few months now.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 13, 2011)

i'll try and get a pic if it's still there next time i'm there


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 13, 2011)

btw, just saw black helicopter flyin over wahiawa/mililani area heading for honolulu


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep in mind that the APEC meetings are coming here in Mid November... 
The feds will be doing an awful lot of "cleaning up" over the next 8 weeks...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Keep in mind that the APEC meetings are coming here in Mid November...
> The feds will be doing an awful lot of "cleaning up" over the next 8 weeks...


Are the Feds collecting cannabis for all the Asian CEO's and their entourages?.... (Rhetorical)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> btw, just saw black helicopter flyin over wahiawa/mililani area heading for honolulu


Did it have a black ball on top of the rotor blades?


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Are the Feds collecting cannabis for all the Asian CEO's and their entourages?.... (Rhetorical)


Cooter I can't believe it's been longer than a week and you haven't talked about taking a poop in one of your posts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Cooter I can't believe it's been longer than a week and you haven't talked about taking a poop in one of your posts


(Cooter digging in his butt, turns around to see who's looking, then sniff his fingers, Cooter thinks to himself...man! wash your ass son!)
I&#8217;m thinking about filling up a rather large container full of human shit with a fake marijuana plant sticking out of the container for the GH boys! When they repel off their helicopters to rip off my shit, they&#8217;ll literally be ripping off my shit..lol&#8230;fucking cunts! 
Just for you Shecky...LMAO!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 13, 2011)

holy shit theres a plane landing at HNL ....wait now theres a chopper ...son of a bitch .. i better tell the forum abt this. ... prolly just a mock up summit mtg landing nexxxt yrs rehearsal ..touch n go .... paranoid fucks are you serious ? ... if this offends you please change your grow medium now.lmfao


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Did it have a black ball on top of the rotor blades?


can't recall if it did have a ball or not.
---
and pepperbelly....i think its kind of courteous to let people know in what areas they are patrolling, don't you?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 13, 2011)

you can suck on my fat cola if ya don't like it fooo!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 13, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> can't recall if it did have a ball or not.
> ---
> and pepperbelly....i think its kind of courteous to let people know in what areas they are patrolling, don't you?


hell no i dont .. i dont think you know what you saw .. did it have a black ball or not ?


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> (Cooter digging in his butt, turns around to see who's looking, then sniff his fingers, Cooter thinks to himself...man! wash your ass son!)
> I&#8217;m thinking about filling up a rather large container full of human shit with a fake marijuana plant sticking out of the container for the GH boys! When they repel off their helicopters to rip off my shit, they&#8217;ll literally be ripping off my shit..lol&#8230;fucking cunts!
> Just for you Shecky...LMAO!


In case you're really planning on doing this, stinging nettle is supposed to look really similar to weed and the nettle with your kukae would make a really nice combo. I've read about guys on the mainland that surround their patches with the stinging nettle to deter rippers and disguise their crops a bit. It's a funny idea whether you really do it or not, though from reading your posts for awhile, you seem like the kind of guy that would actually do it. Let us know.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 13, 2011)

i don't fucking know if it had a black ball on it or not. all i know is i see the same millitary copters flying around and it wasn't one of those


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm with you I Am. It's just courteous to let others when the GH is up... If you know what you're looking for (I do). The yellow bird has been all over Oahu last few days.

KK - The Coastie chopper has helped with GH recently (Diamond Head area... KITV has story). Your friends should be aware that at least one of the two birds GH is using is equipped with both IR and spectrum analysis. Using spectrum to spot outdoor grows. Large outdoor grows are risky right now.


----------



## Waiakeauka (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> I'm with you I Am. It's just courteous to let others when the GH is up... If you know what you're looking for (I do). The yellow bird has been all over Oahu last few days.
> 
> KK - The Coastie chopper has helped with GH recently (Diamond Head area... KITV has story). Your friends should be aware that at least one of the two birds GH is using is equipped with both IR and spectrum analysis. Using spectrum to spot outdoor grows. Large outdoor grows are risky right now.


How does spectrum analysis work?


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 14, 2011)

Aloha,
There is no evidence that GRN HND O ALHA is working with law enforcement. 
Personally I feel the medical community was networked in a way that built camaradarie and gave peeps like us a common bond.
Competition brings the best and the worst out of people.
the part that makes this situation sketchy was the age, (senior citizen), and the fact that he is not in this MMJ community. 
I dunno wtf to make of it and that is when fear replaced thinking. 
Given two extreme perspectives, of yes snitch or Yes, super helpful MMJ advocate bottom line is
cover your a$$-
the green eyed monster in this down economy compounded with Law enforcement bigotry makes for a bad ending.
What I gather is no one here heard or knows anything...till then let be a reminder that we are dealing with professionals (law) with one objective...


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 14, 2011)

Comment on the "eye in the sky"
multiple choppers flying around all day on Oahu. We got Blue ones, Yellow ones, Red ones and Coast Guard ones and couple times a black one.
and yes, all flying low.
Anyone know what kind of fuel powers these choppers, the amount in gal/time and how much cost? I drove around my BigBlock to drop-off mail and eat on saturday and it cost me $about $13 for 20 miles. 

Can we identify these helicopters and friend or foe?
are they (choppers) limited to minimum elevation restrictions ?


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 14, 2011)

I've seen the black ghetto bird with the IR hooked up on the front. Flew about 40 feet above my house one way, then about 30 seconds later it flew over again in the other direction. 

I don't grow so they didn't see anything, and haven't been that low since. I have seen it flying around in my area though. 

I have no idea why they would buzz my house like that with IR, I'm not a dealer/grower. I smoke weed and I visit this site for fun. Why waste time buzzing someones house just because they visit a growing site? HPD is now tracking IP addresses? Wtf 

If nothing else, I hope my story has raised your paranoia level a few notches


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

They're probably just doing a general sweep, Del. No worries, beef curry. Shmoke another fatty... it's all gravy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> In case you're really planning on doing this, stinging nettle is supposed to look really similar to weed and the nettle with your kukae would make a really nice combo. I've read about guys on the mainland that surround their patches with the stinging nettle to deter rippers and disguise their crops a bit. It's a funny idea whether you really do it or not, though from reading your posts for awhile, you seem like the kind of guy that would actually do it. Let us know.


Honestly I doubt GH is interested in me or my 7 little plants..lol&#8230;I was mostly making cracks to get a chuckle out of Shecky


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> They're probably just doing a general sweep, Del. No worries, beef curry. Shmoke another fatty... it's all gravy.


Yeah, you're probably right. That happened late last year/early this year? I'm good now but at the time I was freaking out.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly I doubt GH is interested in me or my 7 little plants..lol&#8230;I was mostly making cracks to get a chuckle out of Shecky


I doubt they're interested also, but it would be frikken' hilarious.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2011)

rikdabrick said:


> I doubt they're interested also, but it would be frikken' hilarious.


HAHAHA wouldnt that be classic! Especially if it made the news,
GH agents make a giant raid on the island of Oahu, GH agents find a rather large bucket of shit with a fake MJ plant coming out itno arrest were made and GH spokes person refused to comment on the raid


----------



## grassified (Sep 15, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> I'm with you I Am. It's just courteous to let others when the GH is up... If you know what you're looking for (I do). The yellow bird has been all over Oahu last few days.
> 
> KK - The Coastie chopper has helped with GH recently (Diamond Head area... KITV has story). Your friends should be aware that at least one of the two birds GH is using is equipped with both IR and spectrum analysis. Using spectrum to spot outdoor grows. Large outdoor grows are risky right now.


I too have seen the circular shaped things mounted on these birds, and YES it probably is this "spectrum analysis" thing your talking about, oh boy do I wanna know how those things work!!! Im so tempted to jump the fence down at the airport and steal that damned thing!!!! HAAHAAHAHHA jk LEO, I wouldn't steal from you, even though you would from me.....



GhettoAllStar said:


> Aloha,
> There is no evidence that GRN HND O ALHA is working with law enforcement.
> Personally I feel the medical community was networked in a way that built camaradarie and gave peeps like us a common bond.
> Competition brings the best and the worst out of people.
> ...


wait WHAT HAPPENED? WHAT?!??! GHoA working with law enforcement? who, what? Ive been gone for a few weeks (been hanging out at shroomery).



GhettoAllStar said:


> Comment on the "eye in the sky"
> multiple choppers flying around all day on Oahu. We got Blue ones, Yellow ones, Red ones and Coast Guard ones and couple times a black one.
> and yes, all flying low.
> 
> ...


ANY chopper flying around oahu is GH, unless its a blackhawk (military)

and rarely forest service up mauka............ or some civilian just doing some flight training. But they do all the training down along the shore/ocean

bottom line, if its over land and not military, its GH.

Other islands (esp kauai and Big Island, get tons of tour choppers)


and I too have seen these choppers flying around oahu, I been watching them too, studying their methods 



> are they (choppers) limited to minimum elevation restrictions ?


not LEO , LOL they do whatever the fuck they want!

I need to call the FAA, word is the FAA officers get rewards for catching badboys in the air ; ) even if the badboys are LEO.



> Anyone know what kind of fuel powers these choppers, the amount in gal/time and how much cost? I drove around my BigBlock to drop-off mail and eat on saturday and it cost me $about $13 for 20 miles.


Ever wonder why it costs $300 for a 30 minute chopper tour? Its because choppers take SHITLOAD TO OPERATE.

Imagine how much they are spending on green harvest, its fucking ridiculous! MILLIONS i tell you MILLIONS in hawaii ALONE.

im just surprised they haven't had an accident yet. REALLY surprised seeing how LEO operates around here. But it will happen eventually, as long as they keep doing what they do.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm done with this grow, and as usual I learned alot. Enjoy!

Watch it in HD. Mahalo.


[youtube]KTwHY7lCcEI[/youtube]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I'm done with this grow, and as usual I learned alot. Enjoy!
> 
> Watch it in HD. Mahalo.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Work Cru!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2011)

C&#8217;mon already! Why are we slandering Green Hands? All this speculation is just rumor, let&#8217;s not over react to something that is hear say. Nobody has provided any creditable proof that this is even remotely true&#8230;I&#8217;m call bullshit on the speculation, I agree with SurdOut in the end we&#8217;re all fighting the good fight and honestly in the end we really are all neighbors. I&#8217;ve had nothing but positive experiences at Green Hands. There are a lot of places to shop on this island and if you&#8217;re not a fan of Green Hands that&#8217;s cool, but let&#8217;s not get all hysterical over some bullshit rumor. Until somebody can prove this allegation let&#8217;s move on!


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 15, 2011)

HOW MUCH FUEL DOES A HELICOPTER USE?

AVGAS~ $7/gallon


A small two seat training helicopter with a piston engine typically burns about
9 to 16 gallons per hour. A larger five seat turbine helicopter typically burns
about 25 to 30 gallons per hour.

~$210/H for AVGAS in a piston engine Helicopter..in fuel alone ~$1680 for a 8 hour day in fuel alone per helicopter. I dunno if this is best sanerio calculations, kinda like the ones your car comes with MPG City/highway.

Next..Price per hour for Pilot,
Insurance,
Maintenance


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> C&#8217;mon already! Why are we slandering Green Hands? All this speculation is just rumor, let&#8217;s not over react to something that is hear say. Nobody has provided any creditable proof that this is even remotely true&#8230;I&#8217;m call bullshit on the speculation, I agree with SurdOut in the end we&#8217;re all fighting the good fight and honestly in the end we really are all neighbors. I&#8217;ve had nothing but positive experiences at Green Hands. There are a lot of places to shop on this island and if you&#8217;re not a fan of Green Hands that&#8217;s cool, but let&#8217;s not get all hysterical over some bullshit rumor. Until somebody can prove this allegation let&#8217;s move on!


No need to prove nothing. If y'all hear anything suspicious or peculiar, post it! 
Everyone in this MMJ Community should already be well advised we can't believe everything you read.
If we did, how many of us would be self medicating with the "DEVIL'S HARVEST" 
And really, would you want mindless zombies at your shop anyway, talking about Bongs instead of tobacco water pipes..
Shit C'mon unless you got interest in the company and if that so, you uncredible to the claim.
"Anybody heard anything" is a lot different than " GHoA is"
the Bullshit is people lifes are destroyed because of Bullshit, not information; data ( not snitching) or inquires.


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 15, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> Aloha,
> There is no evidence that GRN HND O ALHA is working with law enforcement.
> Personally I feel the medical community was networked in a way that built camaradarie and gave peeps like us a common bond.
> Competition brings the best and the worst out of people.
> ...


THERE IS NO EVIDENCE..."
This is clear~ no slandering here.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 15, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I'm done with this grow, and as usual I learned alot. Enjoy!
> 
> Watch it in HD. Mahalo.
> 
> ...


who sings that song?


.


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)

dont worry guys im a inside man!!! send me $50 a month and i wont bust your asses!






all that brown area was a large crop that we ripped, that will be yours next if you dont pay up!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> No need to prove nothing. If y'all hear anything suspicious or peculiar, post it!
> Everyone in this MMJ Community should already be well advised we can't believe everything you read.
> .


Nice Contradiction!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2011)

kkday said:


> dont worry guys im a inside man!!! send me $50 a month and i wont bust your asses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA where can i send my $50


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)

leave the envelope cash only none sequenced 20 dollar bills only!!!( sorry no change will be given) taped to your pots. labeled "leo"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2011)

kkday said:


> leave the envelope cash only none sequenced 20 dollar bills only!!!( sorry no change will be given) taped to your pots. labeled "leo"


 LOL Rajah Dat! If you have any more photo's like that please share them


----------



## island (Sep 15, 2011)

aloha everybody

hope everyone is having a irie kinda day in paradise

stay safe 

[video]http://youtu.be/VaX6T0sl72Q[/video]


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I'm done with this grow, and as usual I learned alot. Enjoy!
> 
> Watch it in HD. Mahalo.
> 
> ...



looks good cruel, you not a fan of the led's cruel? lol how many watts are each of those bulbs??? and what size t5? t8?


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Cru3l (Sep 15, 2011)

kkday said:


> looks good cruel, you not a fan of the led's cruel? lol how many watts are each of those bulbs??? and what size t5? t8?


I'm always trying new things, and have have a couple different lighting setups. 600W HPS, CFLs, T8s, and LEDs. I primarily use my LEDS for vegging and cloning.

The bulbs are T8s, and are 32 Watts each. The Hood/Balast is from Home Depot & holds 6 bulbs, so 192 Watts per hood.

The song in the video is Tribal Seeds- Harvest


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2011)

island said:


> aloha everybody
> 
> hope everyone is having a irie kinda day in paradise
> 
> ...


Howzit Island! nice to see you found your way overhere..take care brah


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> I'm always trying new things, and have have a couple different lighting setups. 600W HPS, CFLs, T8s, and LEDs. I primarily use my LEDS for vegging and cloning.
> 
> The bulbs are T8s, and are 32 Watts each. The Hood/Balast is from Home Depot & holds 6 bulbs, so 192 Watts per hood.
> 
> The song in the video is Tribal Seeds- Harvest


yup there you go, so almost 400W, you run a ac? i hear and see lots of people flowering with floros and they look good but watt per watt i wonder? i know in my canopy i need a hps for penetration i gotta pack then in like a homo in prison. you got some mad money in grow lights huh? lol


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I've got money invested in lights 

People say marijuana is addicting..... WRONG. Growing marijuana is. Such a beautiful plant.


----------



## Cru3l (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeap almost 400 watts, and I can easily put 3-4 plants in my tent under them. I do run AC buts is only on a couple hours a day. The floros don't generate that much heat, so I dont need my AC all the time. I'm just a small time, "Smoke whatcha Grow" person. If I upped my plant count I'd defiantly go HPS.


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)

well i just finished curing my last run. 3 week cure time. packaged up and ready for the dispencery, o shit we dont got one! o well off to the schools for all the kids to enjoy


----------



## kkday (Sep 15, 2011)

Cru3l said:


> Yeap almost 400 watts, and I can easily put 3-4 plants in my tent under them. I do run AC buts is only on a couple hours a day. The floros don't generate that much heat, so I dont need my AC all the time. I'm just a small time, "Smoke whatcha Grow" person. If I upped my plant count I'd defiantly go HPS.


yeah my ac barely gos on as well with my hps becouse out side temps are low as hell. now my humidity is up cuz ac not on so i gotta make space for the dehumidifier,i gave up the space for more plants. i might have to built a shelf for it up high in the room


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2011)

kkday said:


> yeah my ac barely gos on as well with my hps becouse out side temps are low as hell. now my humidity is up cuz ac not on so i gotta make space for the dehumidifier,i gave up the space for more plants. i might have to built a shelf for it up high in the room


ya hawaiian, make one shelf. the more plants da better!


----------



## kkday (Sep 16, 2011)

i put the dehumidifier in the room and its only droping the humidity to about 55-60% its driving me crazy, i gotta get the co2 running because the exhaust fan dumps the air in the room too fast for the humidity to drop. the out side air is 80-85% RH right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2011)

kkday said:


> i put the dehumidifier in the room and its only droping the humidity to about 55-60% its driving me crazy, i gotta get the co2 running because the exhaust fan dumps the air in the room too fast for the humidity to drop. the out side air is 80-85% RH right now.


Do you have another meter you can check it with?...Sometimes those things go screwy.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 16, 2011)

kkday said:


> i put the dehumidifier in the room and its only droping the humidity to about 55-60% its driving me crazy, i gotta get the co2 running because the exhaust fan dumps the air in the room too fast for the humidity to drop. the out side air is 80-85% RH right now.


and say hello to Powdery mildew! KKday, if you're running a Dehumidifier you should be able to drop all the way. Are you running passive outtake or what? Using CO2 is gonna riase your room temps too. To get maximum use from CO2 rooms need to between 80 & 86 degrees. What size are your rooms? You might be running your room to hot because of light setup? How many watts in a what size room? You know, the Dutch & British use 400 watt or 600 watt setup just fine. In Europe, they have no need for 1000 watt light setups...which is really overkill in my opinion. Also if you are up in the Heights you 're gonna have all kinds of problems with your ambient heat & humidity. Remember what I said, big time indoor growers on the mainland take the summer off so they don't have to deal wit hte exact problems you now face!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2011)

KK,
Here is your extortion money...lol..Just print it out....make sure to enable your double sided print function before you hit the print button.


----------



## kkday (Sep 16, 2011)

My room size is about 3X7 with a 8" ceiling. TEMPS are not a problem at all i can run my light at 1000w and keep the temps under 70 if i want(light is at 750w as of now). just to clear that up. humidity is the problem and im not saying hello to nothing but fat dense cock shaped colas. the humidity out side of the flower room is about 75-80 now with temp at 73-76. this is out side now, not room temps and RH. in the room its 73-73 and 55-60% RH with the dehumidifier. i have a passive air intake so theres negative pressure in the room. my exhaust fan is dumping the dry air from the dehumidifier and drawing fresh, moist as hell air into the room which balances the RH in the room to 60%. if i stop all in-take and exhaust then humidity drops and i can get it at 30% but now i need fresh air or the plants will eat up that carbon dioxide in the rooms air. thats why im going to supplement with co2. sound about right???? growing in the summer is best where i am. the humidity is lower. and the hotest day that my temp/RH recorder that i have in my living room recorded was 80.5F and thats summer


i have 2 meters in the room both read about the same


----------



## kkday (Sep 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1790081
> 
> KK,
> Here is your extortion money...lol..Just print it out....make sure to enable your double sided print function before you hit the print button.


EXTORTION??? IM SIMPLY OFFERING PROTECTION!!! plus its $20 bills only, no change remember


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 16, 2011)

KKDay, Just run the a/c and stop the vetilation.......set your a/c to bring in fresh air but not exhaust the inside air....will be hard to deplete the co2 levels to anything substantial with good air movement......run your dehumid only at night when the plants dump moisture.......just some random thoughts........those heli pics are 3-5 years ago?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 16, 2011)

I run 2 x 1000w -12,000 btu a/c-day temps and r/h constant 72F-45%....night time 69F 55%....steady.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2011)

I&#8217;m wondering, has any ever rigged a dry ice box into their fresh air intake? You can kill 2 birds with one stone&#8230;.Co2 and cooler air all in once shot&#8230;I&#8217;m just thinking out loud&#8230;so please forgive me in advance if this is a idiotic idea...trust me I have tons of them&#8230;hahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd think it depends on how my cfm's the fans are that you're running. If the dry ice can't replenish the air fast enough, I'd think it'd be very diluted CO2... 

And yes, I've thought a lot about this-- still do. Give it a shot, Cooter! Would love to know your results.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I'd think it depends on how my cfm's the fans are that you're running. If the dry ice can't replenish the air fast enough, I'd think it'd be very diluted CO2...
> 
> And yes, I've thought a lot about this-- still do. Give it a shot, Cooter! Would love to know your results.


I run (4) T-12's 6500K indoors and I flower 100% outdoors so I don&#8217;t really need to (yet) If I get a wild hair and purchase a fancy light (which I have no plans to do) I&#8217;ll most defiantly try to make a Dry Ice Box, I&#8217;m pretty sure it could be done with ease, but whether it will amount to any positive results will remain a mystery.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

I've heard dry ice does help, but is just not the most efficient. Certainly doable, from what I've been told.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2011)

There is nothing more gratifying than hawking a loogie in someone's driver's side window while your walking through clearly marked cross walk! ...I wish I had the ability to spit shit!


----------



## grassified (Sep 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is nothing more gratifying than hawking a loogie in someone's driver's side window while your walking through clearly marked cross walk! ...I wish I had the ability to spit shit!


asshole that was me!


@kk

So guerilla vs indoor, looks like mother nature aint so bad afterall eh? hahahaha

and I would help you but I justdont know shit about indoor growing.

I can tell you that running a dehumidifier sucks up just about as much elec as running an AC.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 17, 2011)

Having a go in the lil red choppa...

Wish I charged my batteries that day, the rest of the ride was NUTZ......not me screaming, but the intern behind me....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kglW86QE_Lw


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Having a go in the lil red choppa...
> 
> Wish I charged my batteries that day, the rest of the ride was NUTZ......not me screaming, but the intern behind me....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kglW86QE_Lw


Ka&#699;a&#699;awa Valley?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2011)

grassified said:


> asshole that was me



Eh sorry for the foliar feeding ya!&#8230;..reh heh heh...( Cooter &#8230;burps....hiccups....spreads his butt cheeks and blows a glorious fart)


----------



## kkday (Sep 17, 2011)

grassified said:


> asshole that was me!
> 
> 
> @kk
> ...


 yup sucks 400W a hour, i wish i could just grow in the back yard! me and the doc might start the old site back up some time soon. call me up grass if you still growing.

surfdout that was 5 years ago, a conservation job. were you doing something of the same nature??? i wonder if we crossed paths.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2011)

kkday said:


> yup sucks 400W a hour, i wish i could just grow in the back yard! me and the doc might start the old site back up some time soon. call me up grass if you still growing.


 ya hawaiian, let's do it!


----------



## matthebrute (Sep 17, 2011)

lehua96734 said:


> i had germed 6 last week, 2 mango, 2 hindu krush, and 2 lowryders. then the rain came. my babies are out side. only one made it,a lowryder. so last night i started a new germ, 4 lowrydrs and 2 hindu k.s. sure love the sun but those 2 days of rain smashed my little green babies before i could bring them inside. because i grow outside and i have no light set-up i lost them. hopefully we won't have rain next week so i can get them going.


you should plant them in 1 gal pots let them get a good root ball then transplant them outdoors so the heavy rain dosent hurt them so badly.

-noob grower just sounds like it makes sense-


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 17, 2011)

depending on how you word things you could casue yourself unwanted attention. Impersonating Law enforcement and extortion are crimes. A warrant may be issued for such a statement and your privacy could be monitored.
In the courtroom, them prosecuters is hungry and ignorant to what is. All they see is black and white...4 adult plants and 4 dying clones means, your gonna enjoy some nice long litigation with the state and either way, 
it's gonna cost you time, money or both.
Did y'all read about what happened on Maui a few months back? Some dude made a comment on a private web page that was more of a sarcastic remark and MauiPD took it as a threat. 
Legal action was taken to supeona IP address' from the posts and guess what happened to the guy who made that "comment" ?
Word of caution, if them crazy bald heads is not already watchn' this thread, let's not give them a reason to get our IP via a court order for some misinterpreted comment.
Unless y'all got connections to the PD then give us all a heads up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> depending on how you word things you could casue yourself unwanted attention. Impersonating Law enforcement and extortion are crimes. A warrant may be issued for such a statement and your privacy could be monitored.
> In the courtroom, them prosecuters is hungry and ignorant to what is. All they see is black and white...4 adult plants and 4 dying clones means, your gonna enjoy some nice long litigation with the state and either way,
> it's gonna cost you time, money or both.
> Did y'all read about what happened on Maui a few months back? Some dude made a comment on a private web page that was more of a sarcastic remark and MauiPD took it as a threat.
> ...


ummmm, this coming from the guy who put hawaiiankind on the hotseat with your "comment" and "wordings"

"hi pot, meet kettle"


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 17, 2011)

had a different chopper today .. this one was the bubble kind front ..all glass cockpit like magnum P.I. ..not military thats for sure ..fucker stay in valley road at homestead for like 2 hrs already...fuckin nuts ...my friends got nervous .. but i no like get popped and have them get in trouble too ..feel me ?


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 18, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> had a different chopper today .. this one was the bubble kind front ..all glass cockpit like magnum P.I. ..not military thats for sure ..fucker stay in valley road at homestead for like 2 hrs already...fuckin nuts ...my friends got nervous .. but i no like get popped and have them get in trouble too ..feel me ?


I like them shoes...


----------



## GhettoAllStar (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, it is up to you how much exposure and risk y'all want to take. I can tell you now I can ID a couple of you on this thread and y'all can credit that to loose lips. 
I really don't mind if you working with Law Enforcement Officers,
but for my saftey, I choose to stay as far as possible.
US Attorney Gereal Eric Holder Jr. has released infromation on their postion on MMJ and when the stuff starts hitting the fan, their gonna want to make an example out of somebody.
When that hammer comes down and starts squeezing the juice from your nuggets, I hope you don't break.

Word from the wise...... Card, No Card, Religious, or Not.....there exist no emotions in law, only bureau bigotry and the state trynna cut a deal with you. If it is the Feds.....ur FucT.
For the love of MMJ_Im on the cautious side

My apologies, I was clear that this was not confirmed and was transparent about where the source of information came from. I was not trying to smash or promote any shops or products. 
My concern is Saftey for myslef and my brothers and sisters in the MMJ community.
If you would like proof that the Law is swift and Silent keep posting gray area info....

Now that the people here seem to believe that what I have posted was nothing more than an opportunity to cause trouble, I won't mention this again.
but if anyone hears something fishy or knows of any recent busts, please relay the message. Many times the paper does not give accurate data and so I like to get multiple sources of information. One that has been around for a while is word of mouth.
Again, my deepest apologies, and to be super clear,
There exist no Hard Evidence that GHoA is working with Honolulu Police Department
To date, it is a rumor that no one can confirm but the people that frequent THIS thread seem to think it is NOT true.
My "comment" and "Wordings" come from the heart.
THIS IS A FACT!!!
----The entire list of MMJ Card holders was mailed to a Local News Journalist. If you got your card before 2009, your already targeted.
do you really think that the jounalist covered his eyes when this "mistake" happened?
Do you really believe that the information on that list stopped at that person?
I don't know the answer to those questions but I have my gut feeling and it tells me that it was staged. 
Professional style, planned and executed.
okay, my good neighbor deal is done, milk is spilled, stay safe, stay irie...legally
OneLove


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2011)

Red Birds out again, cover your coolito's boyz! it was headed towards the NS....that thing buzzed my house 3 times yesterday


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 18, 2011)

Saw Yellow, Red, Blue, and an old school huey out. ALL flying super low. Low enough that was wondering if it qualifies for an FAA complaint about noise over residential areas?? Appears GH has had sustained operations over the last few days on Oahu.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Saw Yellow, Red, Blue, and an old school huey out. ALL flying super low. Low enough that was wondering if it qualifies for an FAA complaint about noise over residential areas?? Appears GH has had sustained operations over the last few days on Oahu.


I saw the huey too, The huey was doing some heavy lifting of some kind....it flew by us with a bunch of cables dangling from it...I&#8217;m not sure if it was GH related or not....I pretty sure the red and yellow chopper have bad intentions


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I saw the huey too, The huey was doing some heavy lifting of some kind....it flew by us with a bunch of cables dangling from it...I&#8217;m not sure if it was GH related or not....I pretty sure the red and yellow chopper have bad intentions


te red one was back again this morning for an hour or so ... buzzing up and down ...loud nuisance ... i noticed a instrument mounted to its left - port side skid...what the hell is that ? ..some sort of camera i guess...chopper was moving fast up n down back and forth ..didnt hover at all.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I saw the huey too, The huey was doing some heavy lifting of some kind....it flew by us with a bunch of cables dangling from it...I&#8217;m not sure if it was GH related or not....I pretty sure the red and yellow chopper have bad intentions


 Ahh, word to the wise. Just about all the "Ghetto Birds", you see flying on raids are leased out birds. So every week you can see a different one perhaps? As for the cable GH alright. On Big Island usually they work in twos. Smaller tear drop bird usually retrives product from ground. But it's constantly changing over here. Pewrhaps because of funding?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 18, 2011)

GhettoAllStar said:


> Well, it is up to you how much exposure and risk y'all want to take. I can tell you now I can ID a couple of you on this thread and y'all can credit that to loose lips.
> I really don't mind if you working with Law Enforcement Officers,
> but for my saftey, I choose to stay as far as possible.
> US Attorney Gereal Eric Holder Jr. has released infromation on their postion on MMJ and when the stuff starts hitting the fan, their gonna want to make an example out of somebody.
> ...


hummm, trying to figure out what motivates you into trying to scare some of these folks about their cannabis growing? As for 'Green Hands of Aloha', they are a bunch of lames...but cops?!?! PM me and explain please? I'd like to know how you came about your info?

peace,

ps oh, about the list getting into the wrong hands. That was how many years ago, and nothing has come outta it. Oh, other than the cops knowing where we live. But we offer that info with our blue card registration anyway,right?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 18, 2011)

these are some pics of new pad and trainwreck girls + one old pic about 16 years old. That's me when I was a' Waikiki Beachboy' ,doing photo shoot for Japanese Mag.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 18, 2011)

NIce Puna! Thanks for those pics! Your dogs must be stoked! I might have to throw a tent up one weekend out there by the dog crate and get after that uluhe fern for ya........maybe when that 707 is dry!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 18, 2011)

Lookin' good, Puna. They seem to like their new home


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> hummm, trying to figure out what motivates you into trying to scare some of these folks about their cannabis growing? As for 'Green Hands of Aloha', they are a bunch of lames...but cops?!?! PM me and explain please? I'd like to know how you came about your info?
> 
> peace,
> 
> ps oh, about the list getting into the wrong hands. That was how many years ago, and nothing has come outta it. Oh, other than the cops knowing where we live. But we offer that info with our blue card registration anyway,right?


maybe "ghetto allstar" pilots the "ghetto bird", lol. "comments" and "wordings" from my heart, lol


bunch of lames,.... lmfao! you crack me up puna!

and yup, that list coming out is old news. way old.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 19, 2011)

Man GH just let the people of Hawaii enjoy da herb!

What is everyone always talking about now days? Hawaii should be self sustaining, buy local, support locals. I guess it doesn't apply to pakalolo (_)

I find it hard to believe that weed warrants this much attention from HPD. I mean, if it was meth, fine. You're not gonna hear me complaining when they raid meth labs. But weed, really? /rant


----------



## kkday (Sep 19, 2011)

what your experiencing here is a common side affect of smoking pakalolo, paranoia! lol "o shit you think that cop smelled it? roll down the window! roll it down! roll it down!"


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

kkday said:


> what your experiencing here is a common side affect of smoking pakalolo, paranoia! lol "o shit you think that cop smelled it? roll down the window! roll it down! roll it down!"


i was gunna say the same ...i was over reacting again ..the last 3 pages had full effect on me ..think i just had a paranoigasm.


----------



## nog (Sep 19, 2011)

do you ever get hassled by Steve McGarret and Dano????


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2011)

What you guys should REALLLLLY be worried about is Monsanto, and it's impact on Hawai'i. It makes what GH is doing look like nothing... You wouldn't even care about what's flying over your head if you knew what those fukaz are doing on the land. With all their chemicals and GMO'ed plant strains polluting Hawaii's land, air, and water, pretty soon nothing will be able to grow well... they are systematically destroying the natural eco system all in the name of corporate greed. Sorry, yes, this is a diatribe, but one that should probably be listened to. I'm going to cut myself off there... but as long as we're talking about standing up for our rights, and WHAT'S right, well, I'd say kicking Monsanto out of Hawaii should be a top priority... right up there with canceling GH. I'm out


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 19, 2011)

nog said:


> do you ever get hassled by Steve McGarret and Dano????


Unlike real Canadian heroes like Dudley Do-right, those two are fictional characters...


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> What you guys should REALLLLLY be worried about is Monsanto, and it's impact on Hawai'i. It makes what GH is doing look like nothing... You wouldn't even care about what's flying over your head if you knew what those fukaz are doing on the land. With all their chemicals and GMO'ed plant strains polluting Hawaii's land, air, and water, pretty soon nothing will be able to grow well... they are systematically destroying the natural eco system all in the name of corporate greed. Sorry, yes, this is a diatribe, but one that should probably be listened to. I'm going to cut myself off there... but as long as we're talking about standing up for our rights, and WHAT'S right, well, I'd say kicking Monsanto out of Hawaii should be a top priority... right up there with canceling GH. I'm out


Yo Bobo, you just now finding out about Monsanto? They run the seed industry in America, and pretty much GMO every fucking fruit or Veggie they handle. About 85% of all papaya is GMO,and 99% of all corn is GMO too.

But here is where the real crime is. Monsanto and the Dutch cannabis industry are working hand in hand in trying to develop a cannabis strain that won't produce seeds. Another words they'd like to stop the rest of the world from having good cannabis, or cannabis period! The guy behind the scenes trying to do all this shit is not even European, he's a fucking American!!!! He's also behind Sativex too, another cannbis pill non ready for prime time yet.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 19, 2011)

nog said:


> do you ever get hassled by Steve McGarret and Dano????


No, but I do get pulled over a lot from Officer Pogo & Officer Checkers!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

What are our rights if NED comes knocking for one of their routine MMJ inspections? I dont recall signing anything that that would permit NED or another government agency from making an inspection of my grow site; Do they have the right to do this? Its my understanding not to talk to them unless they have a warrant to search the grow sitewithout the warrant my stance is  I respectfully decline to answer any of your questions, if Im not under arrest please leave my property, If Im being arrested Id like to speak to my lawyer. Something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

This is where i'm getting my info

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3405


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Yo Bobo, you just now finding out about Monsanto? They run the seed industry in America, and pretty much GMO every fucking fruit or Veggie they handle. About 85% of all papaya is GMO,and 99% of all corn is GMO too.
> 
> But here is where the real crime is. Monsanto and the Dutch cannabis industry are working hand in hand in trying to develop a cannabis strain that won't produce seeds. Another words they'd like to stop the rest of the world from having good cannabis, or cannabis period! The guy behind the scenes trying to do all this shit is not even European, he's a fucking American!!!! He's also behind Sativex too, another cannbis pill non ready for prime time yet.


Nah, I knew about them llllong before. Just like to drop a nice diatribe in the Hawaii thread, because you're right, they GMO fucking everything. What's worse is they dump RoundUp all over the damn place, too. But really there's one word that will sum it all up: Molokai. That's their testing grounds, in your backyard. Fukaz. And their papaya sucks, too! I could go on about Monsanto... how they make drugs like Celebrex, how they sue small family farms out of existence when their GMO'd seeds get dropped on the family farm, thus allowing the big corp to claim patent infringement (because you can patent a life form, of course!). . . it's only the tip of the metaphorical iceberg.

As long as I'm diatribing, might was well throw this one out there, too: http://www.nohohewa.com/

K den, all pau. I'll shut up now.


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 19, 2011)

How can you tell if fruits/vegetables are GMO?

And where can I get the non GMO stuff


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What are our rights if NED comes knocking for one of their &#8220;routine MMJ inspections&#8221;? I don&#8217;t recall signing anything that that would permit NED or another government agency from making an inspection of my grow site; Do they have the right to do this? It&#8217;s my understanding not to talk to them unless they have a warrant to search the grow site&#8230;without the warrant my stance is &#8220; I respectfully decline to answer any of your questions, if I&#8217;m not under arrest please leave my property, If I&#8217;m being arrested I&#8217;d like to speak to my lawyer&#8221;. Something like that.


Coot - Good question. Although I'm not a LE expert, several of my "legal" friends have had an unexpected knock on the door (nothing recently though) with a request to inspect grow. All politely declined as no warrant was presented. One team actually came back with warrant. No issue as person was within number limits. I do not know if it was NED or DEA or if HPD was accompanying.

I'm always skeptical about all this shit as it seems to me it would be too easy for a team to say they had probable cause and didn't bother with a warrant. Maybe just too many movies... The other factor that is unique to the islands is the tight community where MANY are connected in one way or another and things get easily taken care of or covered up. Not screaming dirty cops, just saying I believe "brother in-law" deals happen more ofter here than anywhere else. 

Maybe a bigger question to ask... Even if you have Blue Card and legal number of plants, are you REALLy protected? The Blue Card is a state law and not recognized by the feds. So, if NED comes you are safe. If it's DEA, Blue Card makes no difference?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> How can you tell if fruits/vegetables are GMO?
> 
> And where can I get the non GMO stuff


 you can usually get the non gmo stuff at farmers markets. local small time farmers or you just grow your own.


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had a black and white hovering as low as the power lines behind the house three different times. I'm sure they have a count by now. I recommend stay legal and no worries.


----------



## kkday (Sep 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> What you guys should REALLLLLY be worried about is Monsanto, and it's impact on Hawai'i. It makes what GH is doing look like nothing... You wouldn't even care about what's flying over your head if you knew what those fukaz are doing on the land. With all their chemicals and GMO'ed plant strains polluting Hawaii's land, air, and water, pretty soon nothing will be able to grow well... they are systematically destroying the natural eco system all in the name of corporate greed. Sorry, yes, this is a diatribe, but one that should probably be listened to. I'm going to cut myself off there... but as long as we're talking about standing up for our rights, and WHAT'S right, well, I'd say kicking Monsanto out of Hawaii should be a top priority... right up there with canceling GH. I'm out


you not the guy who was chopping down those GMO papaya trees a while back were you? late at night?

i like GMO produce its like male birth control, i go to the club, hook up, and blow my load in all da chicks. no phone call a month later for child suport. thank you monsanto!

but foreal the real problem is these korean barber shops cutting these kids hair and making them look like rooster! damn chicken heads!

but foreal foreal im against GMO and i think we should hit farms and farmers growing any GMOed crop, rip there crops. let goats roam there fields shit like that. let them know there not welcome here


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 20, 2011)

Check out the 2nd article in this magazine (current issue)...
_Pakalolo Purveyors_- About major indoor grows on Oahu... crazy stuff

View attachment 1795989


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 20, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Check out the 2nd article in this magazine (current issue)...
> _Pakalolo Purveyors_- About major indoor grows on Oahu... crazy stuff
> 
> View attachment 1795989


gotta link to story? I don't wanna pay $6.00 for one article. So if you could cut & paste it ,I'd appreciate it?


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a copter land by my patch and Captain Honolulu took a couple of tops and flew off. He lost his job to Checkers & Pogo.


----------



## island (Sep 20, 2011)

Aloha everybody 
Although I don't miss the flying pigs in the sky I can't wait to eventually move back home to puna and grow outdoors again. Nothing like smoking buds grown under the hawaiian sun! I would take outdoor kine over indoor anytime. No matter how hard we try we won't be able to replicate the sun..

I finally went the medical route here in arizona and currently care giving for two people giving me the ability to have 36 plants/12 plants each including myself. I keep 4 mothers and flower 32 plants at a time(8 of each strain). Here is some older gear to share at the moment. Aloha and A hui hou!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

island said:


> Aloha everybody
> Although I don't miss the flying pigs in the sky I can't wait to eventually move back home to puna and grow outdoors again. Nothing like smoking buds grown under the hawaiian sun! I would take outdoor kine over indoor anytime. No matter how hard we try we won't be able to replicate the sun..
> 
> I finally went the medical route here in arizona and currently care giving for two people giving me the ability to have 36 plants/12 plants each including myself. I keep 4 mothers and flower 32 plants at a time(8 of each strain). Here is some older gear to share at the moment. Aloha and A hui hou!


Ho Braddah Island,

Thats some nice work! Your Blueberry Kush looks amazing! Organic or Chem?


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 20, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> gotta link to story? I don't wanna pay $6.00 for one article. So if you could cut & paste it ,I'd appreciate it?


I've got a hard copy of the magazine... I'll try to scan it and send you a digital copy via email....
or I'll be in Hilo tomorrow night, I can always bring you the magazine in person !!!
Peace~


----------



## island (Sep 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Braddah Island,
> 
> Thats some nice work! Your Blueberry Kush looks amazing! Organic or Chem?


Aloha bradda, yeah its all organic in soil. I tried hydro out here and it was too finicky for me with the temps..so I went back to my soil roots. 

The blueberry kush is hell's angel OG kush cut x chimera's blueberry/grapefruit male. 

Don't panic..its all organic


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice, Island. Looks bomb. I've got a Blueberry x Grapefruit in flower right now... just turned 6 weeks yesterday. Still have a couple clear trichs... gonna try and trade them for some amber ones instead. Lil girl is bulking up everyday I check her.... I think I've got a couple pics in my thread if you're interested.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 20, 2011)

island said:


> Aloha bradda, yeah its all organic in soil. I tried hydro out here and it was too finicky for me with the temps..so I went back to my soil roots.
> 
> The blueberry kush is hell's angel OG kush cut x chimera's blueberry/grapefruit male.
> 
> Don't panic..its all organic


Nice...
I just pollinated my Fire Og female with a Blueberry Dom- Whitaker Blues male!! 
According to DJ... it's the best version of Blueberry out there so I am crossing my fingers!

Both your phenos seem to be showing more Blueberry traits... Very nice looking~


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 20, 2011)

Howizit Thought I would say Hi! I'm not a very good typer or speller so my posts will probable be short. Believe it or not this is the 2nd post of my life.The first was today and I'm not sure if anyone got my humor or no one is old enough to remember Captain Honolulu Kids show.I'm new to MMJ growing but it is great to have my plants in the full sun after hiding them for so many years.Will put up some pics if I can figure it out . I have some on the album and took me 1/2 a day shit I can build a house faster then I can upload some pics. Aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone do any companion planting? I&#8217;m thinking of planting rosemary, lavender, garlic, and marigolds in the vicinity of my flowering location. Are there any indigenous plants that I should be look into for the same purpose?


----------



## island (Sep 20, 2011)

Mahalos everybody 

howzit bobotrank yeah I gotta check it out. I only have crosses from the blueberry/grapefruit male. I also have a cross with a afgooey female. Sticky kine herb. I think it adds better yields so I imagine the straight blueberry/grapefruit makes some big buds.

howzit sheckster, never grew the fire og before. I am running the "white fire" x hawaiian cherry bomb indica as a mother right now and it is powerful smoke. makes the eyes sit low towards the 'opu haha

Looks cherry east hawaii..can't wait to have some plants out in the sun again. Gotts work the indoor action for now.

Some more pics.


----------



## island (Sep 20, 2011)

Aloha, couple more pics then pau..

Some Herijuana shots and a mystery kush I kept around..I think had G13 in it but cannot be sure. A part of the mystery I guess haha

Stay safe everyone one and A hui hou!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2011)

island said:


> Aloha everybody
> Although I don't miss the flying pigs in the sky I can't wait to eventually move back home to puna and grow outdoors again. Nothing like smoking buds grown under the hawaiian sun! I would take outdoor kine over indoor anytime. No matter how hard we try we won't be able to replicate the sun..
> 
> I finally went the medical route here in arizona and currently care giving for two people giving me the ability to have 36 plants/12 plants each including myself. I keep 4 mothers and flower 32 plants at a time(8 of each strain). Here is some older gear to share at the moment. Aloha and A hui hou!


that looks like some bomb!! nice!


----------



## LQs (Sep 21, 2011)

It's not all bad news got some flowering.Jack fruit, it's whats for dinner!Check out the roots from one of the two males I had to cut.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2011)

From the "Urban Dictionary"

Winning: 
1.) When "Tiger Blood" courses though one's veins. 
2.) Achieving absolute victory. 
3.) Pounding seven gram rocks every night. 
4.) When one is a "high priest Vatican assassin warlock" 
5.) When one is using an unavailable drug called "Charlie Sheen." If one trys said drug once, the user will die. Their face will melt off and their children will weep over their exploded body. 
6.) When one's brain is not from this terrestrial realm, and cannot be handled by anyone but Charlie Sheen for five minutes before the receiving party says, "Dude, can't handle it, unplug this bastard."
I win here, I win there... I'm Bi-Winning!


----------



## pepperbelly (Sep 21, 2011)

called out some punk ass bitches


----------



## island (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone do any companion planting? Im thinking of planting rosemary, lavender, garlic, and marigolds in the vicinity of my flowering location. Are there any indigenous plants that I should be look into for the same purpose?


Howzit braddah Coot I never tried companion planting but I know the native americans used to plant corn with beans so the beans had something to climb. Are you just going to plant everything in the ground next to the weed? 

Only thing I would worry about is if they started competing meaning other plants started taking away nutrients that have already been broken down into usable form from the herb plants especially if the vegetables and weed are blooming simultaneously and extra P/K are being consumed. I'm sure how close you plant everything plays a role. I don't know..stoner theory haha

Aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 22, 2011)

LQs said:


> It's not all bad news got some flowering.View attachment 1799033View attachment 1799034View attachment 1799037View attachment 1799041Jack fruit, it's whats for dinner!View attachment 1799039Check out the roots from one of the two males I had to cut.View attachment 1799040


nice to see you got some frost going bro, i gotta start up more of my seeds of her for short season i think. aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2011)

island said:


> Howzit braddah Coot I never tried companion planting but I know the native americans used to plant corn with beans so the beans had something to climb. Are you just going to plant everything in the ground next to the weed?
> 
> Only thing I would worry about is if they started competing meaning other plants started taking away nutrients that have already been broken down into usable form from the herb plants especially if the vegetables and weed are blooming simultaneously and extra P/K are being consumed. I'm sure how close you plant everything plays a role. I don't know..stoner theory haha
> 
> Aloha


All of my plants are in containers so I&#8217;m not too worried about the plants competing for space, the idea with the companion plants is to attract predator insects, and a few of the plants will be use to deter unwanted leave chewing/sucking insects.


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 23, 2011)

Cooter my wife puts marigolds around our fruit trees, there are some by my plants but never ringed around my area. But I think I will try it. 

Also for those who are MMJ growers, I am having a problem getting my caregiver card renewed. I signed the paper work over 2 mos ago and nothing yet. So I said F this and called the drug enforcement division ( for years i ran from them now I call them how times have changed) The girl said there is a4 to 5 mos delay on getting your card and renew at least 60 days prier to expiration. Come to find out it was the Dr who was slow to turn in the app.Didn't think I had to do follow up with the Doc. Aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Cooter my wife puts marigolds around our fruit trees, there are some by my plants but never ringed around my area. But I think I will try it.
> 
> Also for those who are MMJ growers, I am having a problem getting my caregiver card renewed. I signed the paper work over 2 mos ago and nothing yet. So I said F this and called the drug enforcement division ( for years i ran from them now I call them how times have changed) The girl said there is a4 to 5 mos delay on getting your card and renew at least 60 days prier to expiration. Come to find out it was the Dr who was slow to turn in the app.Didn't think I had to do follow up with the Doc. Aloha


What Doc was it? Last year (Sept) i had my appointment with the Dr. in Ewa Beach ( Dr. Whatever the fuck his name was...lol) I didn't get my card until December( 4 months later). I kept calling the Dept of Narcotics like a pest until the Dept of Narcotic finally process the card and sent it back to the Dr. Just because you&#8217;re a MMJ patient doesn&#8217;t give these fuckers the right treat you like a second class citizen, you&#8217;re paying taxes which pays these government workers salaries don&#8217;t be afraid to express that statement to them either. Keep in mind the Dept of Narcotics sets the application timelines, if they can&#8217;t follow their own timelines it&#8217;s not your fault, hold them accountable


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2011)

Coot- Monocultures don't do well in nature, just have a bunch of plants going of all variety and you'll lessen the impact of bugs, plus harder to see your meds....but if you have certain plants you can obtain a little biocontrol/essential oil production.... Leafminers will hit amaranths or tomatoes rather.... I need to grow some Russian Comfrey to use as fert....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot- Monocultures don't do well in nature, just have a bunch of plants going of all variety and you'll lessen the impact of bugs, plus harder to see your meds....but if you have certain plants you can obtain a little biocontrol/essential oil production.... Leafminers will hit amaranths or tomatoes rather.... I need to grow some Russian Comfrey to use as fert....


I guess it time to plant my garden for the fall, I wont having any plants ready to see the sun for a few more weeks. That gives me enough time to get the veggie garden all dazzled up. Then I&#8217;ll sneak the girls out, hopefully the bad bugs will be preoccupied by then I&#8217;m not having any real issues concerning insects; I&#8217;m just trying to do some preventative maintenance. I&#8217;ve done some reading on Russian Comfrey is there a local source for it? I&#8217;ve only seen it available online, 

http://www.the-organic-gardener.com/Comfrey.html


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2011)

Ummm, my friend is growing some and said I could take a crown cutting(think blocking14), think she bought the plant at a plant sale locally, can't remember if it was at Bishop or what...

What veggies ya gonna grow?

I've read that if you veg alot of plants together they have a higher % of turning female as they sense each other.......


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2011)

Tardis, how did that elephant strain turnout?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2011)

KK, How's the new room going? Get er dialed in?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2011)

Coot-Don't think there are much endemic plants that you can use as a companion, but Koa is a nitrogen fixer.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Sep 23, 2011)

I absolutely hate Monsanto.


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 23, 2011)

A Coot, the Doc we had moved from Hilo to Maui and I am going to become to new pest in narco's ear. 

Monsanto needs to leave Hawaii !!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


>





PIPBoy2000 said:


> I absolutely hate Monsanto.





East Hawaii said:


> A Coot, the Doc we had moved from Hilo to Maui and I am going to become to new pest in narco's ear.
> 
> Monsanto needs to leave Hawaii !!!!!!


Hell yes! Fucking tell them. . . it's the only way to make change.


----------



## tardis (Sep 24, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Tardis, how did that elephant strain turnout?


It was male, but I used its pollen on the flav and qrazy train females I had. Got to smoke some elephant from the guy who gave me the seeds and I must say the smoke was fantastic. taste wasn't anything great, very spicy, but the high was really knock you out stoned and happy.


----------



## kkday (Sep 25, 2011)

Some crazy news from a friend that just moved to Guam, average price is $200 for 4grams of a grade.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot-Don't think there are much endemic plants that you can use as a companion, but Koa is a nitrogen fixer.....


Hey Coot, I remember you talking about all this co mingling of veggies w/ your herbs, and I just saw something on another thread that would lead me to tell you to not do it. Apparently veggies (and fruits, too, for that matter) attract a lot more critters, which then rock your MJ plants after they've started in on your veggies. Just a heads up... you might regret doing it later.


----------



## 808toker (Sep 25, 2011)

E M said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


Anyone order from this seed site before?


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 25, 2011)

kkday said:


> Some crazy news from a friend that just moved to Guam, average price is $200 for 4grams of a grade.


It would be worthwhile to grab some seeds and move there for a year or so.... 
Guam is growing fast and it's just going to get bigger with the military relocating more forces there over the next five years...
I'm sure your friend has told you that Guam has grown considerably (they even have Taco Bell, Cooter!).. 
Housing is really cheap.. Military subsidizes electricity costs for the Island residents


----------



## kkday (Sep 25, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> It would be worthwhile to grab some seeds and move there for a year or so....
> Guam is growing fast and it's just going to get bigger with the military relocating more forces there over the next five years...
> I'm sure your friend has told you that Guam has grown considerably (they even have Taco Bell, Cooter!)..
> Housing is really cheap.. Military subsidizes electricity costs for the Island residents


My thoughts exactly! Ship my trail truck up there and get it popping. The profits after 2 years would let me relax for a while here at home. My biggest regret is not showing my friend the basics of growing decent weed. I'm going to point her to this site to help her


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 26, 2011)

808toker said:


> Anyone order from this seed site before?


No, but Breeders Boutique is a bunch of guys from riu, and their strains are mental.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Coot, I remember you talking about all this co mingling of veggies w/ your herbs, and I just saw something on another thread that would lead me to tell you to not do it. Apparently veggies (and fruits, too, for that matter) attract a lot more critters, which then rock your MJ plants after they've started in on your veggies. Just a heads up... you might regret doing it later.


Thanks for the input Bobo! I'll get it all sorted out one way or another....cheehooo!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 27, 2011)

Guys, having some plant issues and wanted to ask your advice. Yeah, I should probably post in other thread but wanted some local input .

About 5 weeks into veg I get what looks like a deficiency (maybe multiple). Large fan leaves get dark brown spots then start yellowing. New growth is solid green. I've only used FF Big Bloom once at quarter strength a couple weeks in (200 PPM). Plants were moved from party cups to 5 gal containers about 2-3 into growth and have been in current containers 4-5 weeks.

By looking at the pics and using the info below, can anyone tell me what the hell is going on? I did a GOOD flush with ph 6 R/O water tonight. Last gallon of flush had some Superthrive and CalMag. Many thanks all.

Ok, the info: This is an indoor, SCRoG, soil grow. I usually do waterfarm SCRoG, so the soil is fawkin with me. 

Gear : G13 PE; topped with minor LST
Soil: Roots Organic (unamended); sun baked for 2 weeks with multiple Azamax drenching before use. I detected knats and had to eliminate.
Nutes: FF Trio; only used once at 200 PPM; CalMag every other watering
Water: R/O
Ph: 6.0
Run off Ph: between 5.5 - 5.8
Temps: Daytime between 78-84
Humidity: Between 45-60
Lights: Veg; CFL / Flower 400W HPS


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 28, 2011)

A Fuzznutz I had that awhile back and took the leaf into the garden shop. If I remember right it was a mite of some-sort what I do know is I used garden sulfur and it took it away. I use it only when I have to. Hope you find out what's up, I know how it is. Aloha


----------



## Hawaiian kind (Sep 28, 2011)

Share

*Green Hands of Aloha ! ! ! !*

*Two-Year Anniversary Celebration ! ! ! !*

*Sunday, October 2nd, 2011*

*DJ Music ! ! ! !*

*Beer and BBQ! ! ! !*

*Door-Prizes ! ! ! !*

*10% to 75% OFF Our Products ! ! ! !*

*We invite all our customers and to come down and celebrate at Green Hands of Aloha for our Two-Year Anniversary! Enjoy beers and have a BBQ-burger and listen to some DJ music!!*

*Sunday, October 2nd, 12:00 noon to 6:00 pm at Green Hands of Aloha! DJ Spinnin&#8217; ! ! ! ! Food, Beer and BBQ! ! ! ! ! Door-Prizes ! ! ! ! 10% to 75% OFF Our Products ! ! ! !*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you inviting NED and The FED's too?...LOL...just kidding!...I love Beck's beer btw


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Are you invited NED and The FED too...LOL...just kidding!


who do you think is doing the spinnin' and the cooking? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> who do you think is doing the spinnin' and the cooking? lol


Classic Brah!...Sup Doc? havent seen you around lately what da good word?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Classic Brah!...Sup Doc? haven&#8217;t seen you around lately what da good word?


hey Coots! nothing much happening right now. been busy working full time again so not much time to play around on the keyboard. but I'm glad to be back busy at work. it usually slows down during the holiday season but not this year. that's a good thing though. I can play santa to the kids come christmas time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2011)

Hawaiian kind said:


> Share
> 
> *Green Hands of Aloha ! ! ! !*
> 
> ...


make sure you got a lot of green bottles!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 28, 2011)

What's up Hawaiian growers? If you get a chance, please check out some good bud pr0n, and vote for uncle Bobo (or whoever you like, really) over here: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html Tanks!


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 28, 2011)

Fuzz-Been looking at your problem for a minute.....is it happening all plants? Only on the old growth right? Probably a mobile deficiency.....maybe this will help, keep us updated...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 28, 2011)

Surf - Nice chart. Yeah, believe it's definitely a deficiency issue, not mites of any type (Azamax and Neem faithfully). And yes, effecting all plants. The flush and Superthrive seem to have helped. Wondering if I should give it a good shot of nutes once dry with a full does of CalMag.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, what did you mean by "mobile" deficiency?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 29, 2011)

Mobile and Immobile Nutrients​Another initial step in identifying
deficiency symptoms is to determine
whether the deficiency is the result of
a mobile or immobile nutrient based
on where the symptom is appearing in
the whole plant. Mobile nutrients are
nutrients that are able to move out of
older leaves to younger plant parts when
supplies are inadequate. Mobile nutrients
include N, P, K, Cl, Mg, and molybdenum
(Mo). Because these nutrients are mobile,
visual deficiencies will first occur in the
older or lower leaves and effects can be
either localized or generalized. In contrast,
immobile nutrients (B, calcium (Ca),
Cu, Fe, Mn, Ni, S, and Zn) are not able to
move from one plant part to another and
deficiency symptoms will initially occur
in the younger or upper leaves and be
localized. Zn is a partial exception to this
as it is only somewhat immobile in the
plant, causing Zn deficiency symptoms to
initially appear on middle leaves and then
affect both older and younger leaves as the​deficiency develops.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuzz- Do you prune the bottom of your plants that don't get light?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheck, Been sampling JJ's StarDawg pretty hard, pretty sure I'm gonna smoke this whole plant me self.... only got 1 female out of the pak, nothing to compare her with....


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 29, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sheck, Been sampling JJ's StarDawg pretty hard, pretty sure I'm gonna smoke this whole plant me self.... only got 1 female out of the pak, nothing to compare her with....


 I just got an email from Logic letting me know I had credit... He forgot that he sent me the White and was giving me much more credit than i was entitled to.. 
I corrected his oversight and I told him that I wanted something from the upcoming TopDawg release.... 
Any suggestions? LOL I'll see what he says.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey Coots! nothing much happening right now. been busy working full time again so not much time to play around on the keyboard. but I'm glad to be back busy at work. it usually slows down during the holiday season but not this year. that's a good thing though. I can play santa to the kids come christmas time


Get it while you can! It looks like the economy might be in for another bumpy ride


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Surf - Nice chart. Yeah, believe it's definitely a deficiency issue, not mites of any type (Azamax and Neem faithfully). And yes, effecting all plants. The flush and Superthrive seem to have helped. Wondering if I should give it a good shot of nutes once dry with a full does of CalMag.


first off, ditch the superthrive! The stuff will do more damage than good. I see all kinds of problems with your plants But lose the Superthrive! Sure, your plants cn use a dose of B-1. But do it with a much weakeror deluted brand of B-1. If lower leaf is turning yellow, it's a magnesium problem for sure. Iron problems also look like magnesium problems, but with one big major difference. Iron problems turn leaf yellow at the top, not bottom. Has your humidity gone up and down lately with weather change? Those plants also look like been over watered too!? Plus, why are you running a PPM of 200? That's just crazy in my opinion. Kick your PPM closer to 800 to 1000 PPM while you veg. You'll see faster growth!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 29, 2011)

surfdout & Sheckster,

I just popped Trainwreck X Afgooey. 100% popped open over night! Also started some Hawaiian Timewarp. I'd also like to share this observation with you too. Since moving up closer to the volcano, I have had much better results. By moving away from Puna coastline I gave up much hotter weather,salt air, and a rainbow of critters that love cannabis! What has happened since my omve is a return to 'Top Shelf" outdoor weed! Other growers have been compilmenting me on my crops,and asking how I do it? I always say with due diligence, is how I grow my plants. All growers must layout a daily regiment for your girls, or suffer the consequences. It helps keeping a chart like I do if you're semi burnt out like myself. Otherwise you tend to forget certain daily task that your plants depend on. For instance my last grow I did with a partner. I got plants going right up to fflowering 12/12 cycle. At which point I moved them all to partners place. He doesn't keep charts or schedules, and you know what...entire crop went to seed! Guess who got blamed? He tried to blame me,...but how could it be me? I took up females to his place. During their stay at his place they turned to seed! Then he casually tried to blame me for that!? That's why it's important to chart your work. Then there will never be any surprises while growing good cannabis! I will post some pics later. Whitaker Blues super awesomeme, and tw X 707(Headband)is off the charts. With maybe one to tewo weeks left I sampled a bit of 707. Trichommes just turning milky white, and yet I couldn't believe how much expansion there was in throat!? I gotta say I'm totally dialed in. I will never grow indoor again unless it's just for myself! My outdoor stuff has hit the highest level it can reach,and I couln't be happier...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> first off, ditch the superthrive! The stuff will do more damage than good. I see all kinds of problems with your plants But lose the Superthrive! Sure, your plants cn use a dose of B-1. But do it with a much weakeror deluted brand of B-1. If lower leaf is turning yellow, it's a magnesium problem for sure. Iron problems also look like magnesium problems, but with one big major difference. Iron problems turn leaf yellow at the top, not bottom. Has your humidity gone up and down lately with weather change? Those plants also look like been over watered too!? Plus, why are you running a PPM of 200? That's just crazy in my opinion. Kick your PPM closer to 800 to 1000 PPM while you veg. You'll see faster growth!


I&#8217;m doing some experiments with super thrive in teas....so far I think it&#8217;s killing off the bacteria, meaning I the tea is not producing any foam&#8230;.i have a bucket bubbling as of this morning it was nice an foamy at the moment, so later on today I&#8217;ll introduce a few drops of the ST and wait to see what happens&#8230;if the foam dies off the ST will go in the trash


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> surfdout & Sheckster,
> 
> I just popped Trainwreck X Afgooey. 100% popped open over night! Also started some Hawaiian Timewarp. I'd also like to share this observation with you too. Since moving up closer to the volcano, I have had much better results. By moving away from Puna coastline I gave up much hotter weather,salt air, and a rainbow of critters that love cannabis! What has happened since my omve is a return to 'Top Shelf" outdoor weed! Other growers have been compilmenting me on my crops,and asking how I do it? I always say with due diligence, is how I grow my plants. All growers must layout a daily regiment for your girls, or suffer the consequences. It helps keeping a chart like I do if you're semi burnt out like myself. Otherwise you tend to forget certain daily task that your plants depend on. For instance my last grow I did with a partner. I got plants going right up to fflowering 12/12 cycle. At which point I moved them all to partners place. He doesn't keep charts or schedules, and you know what...entire crop went to seed! Guess who got blamed? He tried to blame me,...but how could it be me? I took up females to his place. During their stay at his place they turned to seed! Then he casually tried to blame me for that!? That's why it's important to chart your work. Then there will never be any surprises while growing good cannabis! I will post some pics later. Whitaker Blues super awesomeme, and tw X 707(Headband)is off the charts. With maybe one to tewo weeks left I sampled a bit of 707. Trichommes just turning milky white, and yet I couldn't believe how much expansion there was in throat!? I gotta say I'm totally dialed in. I will never grow indoor again unless it's just for myself! My outdoor stuff has hit the highest level it can reach,and I couln't be happier...


I used to do the chart thingy, now that I do the super soil thing I mainly just water with a few tea feeding here and there to keep the micro heard happy, and I'm happy to report&#8230;.no seedy weedy, hermies or any other stress related issues, I do veg indoors and I did have an issue with high temps over the last few weeks, I lost two Killa Kush plants and nearly lost the Trainwreck, my solutions was to through the little darlings outside during the day in a nice shady spot&#8230;naturally I bring them in later in the afternoon once the temps in my veg station cools off. So far the plants love it


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 29, 2011)

@ PunaBud... Those 2 WB keepers both turned out to be male... Ya sure I was begging for males but ..... hahaha a good example of _Be careful what you wish for_!
Already hit up the Fire og with some pollen... Going to hit the C99 and Bubba with some WB pollen for sure! I accidentally pollinated a branch of the Pure Kush dominant pheno of Pure Truth, see how that turns out  .... 
I have 2 phenos of the *Pure Truth* that I am playing with right now... (*Pure Truth* is _The Truth_ (Maui x Amhurst Skunk x Chemdawg) f5 male x Pure Kush female... made by Emerald Mountain Collective) One pheno has the Chem plant and bud structure... The flavor is a very unique blend with a slight chem taste that is very fruity and sweet from Maui, with a gentle Pure Kush aftertaste... The 2nd pheno is showing heavy Pure Kush characteristics and smell, haven't tasted that one yet!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like you might need some help testing those fine genetics.......


----------



## 808surfa (Sep 30, 2011)

Alohas. Just discovered this forum. What an amazing amount of local info just in this thread. Had a few successful outdoor patches in the 90's but thinking about trying again. I read many, many pages so far but have a few questions. Sounds like its best to get a medical card before attempting? The good news is I have epilepsy so no prob. Just never bothered to get one. Any particular strain that works well outdoors here? Is it very risky to get seeds mailed? Mahalos for beginner advice. I'll keep reading.


----------



## Sheckster (Sep 30, 2011)

808surfa said:


> Alohas. Just discovered this forum. What an amazing amount of local info just in this thread. Had a few successful outdoor patches in the 90's but thinking about trying again. I read many, many pages so far but have a few questions. Sounds like its best to get a medical card before attempting? The good news is I have epilepsy so no prob. Just never bothered to get one. Any particular strain that works well outdoors here? Is it very risky to get seeds mailed? Mahalos for beginner advice. I'll keep reading.


Well if you have a justifiable condition for medical use, then you should take advantage of it.. It takes at least 2 months for the card to come once you have gone to the doctor... 
I would say most strains can be grown out here... I would stick with hybrids... 
I am sure that everyone that posts in this forum got their genetics by ordering seeds online.. Most importantly find a good online seed source, you can read about the different places on this site somewhere..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyEnG_DEB1I

some puffing tunes.... careful you won't get this  tune out of your head


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 30, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Oh yeah, what did you mean by "mobile" deficiency?


he was asking if had wheels on em or not,


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone Just got some Sernade for PM and was wondering what mix you tried ,2 to 4 oz per gal is what they say. The plants are under a greenhouse plastic shed roof with open sides. Aloha


----------



## grassified (Oct 3, 2011)

808surfa said:


> Alohas. Just discovered this forum. What an amazing amount of local info just in this thread. Had a few successful outdoor patches in the 90's but thinking about trying again. I read many, many pages so far but have a few questions. Sounds like its best to get a medical card before attempting? The good news is I have epilepsy so no prob. Just never bothered to get one. Any particular strain that works well outdoors here? Is it very risky to get seeds mailed? Mahalos for beginner advice. I'll keep reading.



Don't get from attitude they now require you to "sign" for your seeds.

Some folks say they are fine signing for their seeds, but im not going to do it. Something about signing and seeds just don't mix with me.

Gypsy nirvana still uses conventional methods, fair shipping rates and (for the msot part) fair prices, but double check with other vendors, cus sometimes they try to rip you off.


As far as strains goes, stay away from mold-prone strains (indica). I really want to use our tropical environment to my advantage and get some sativas going, its been tough though.....

So far I have found even dutch bred sativa dominant hybrids to perform well here. Sativas love the tropics, if you want to grow outdoors that is.

Most people prefer this indica stuff that seems to be the norm these days. But im not into stoning myself, rather uplifting and enlightening myself with sativa.

TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## grassified (Oct 3, 2011)

kkday said:


> what your experiencing here is a common side affect of smoking pakalolo, paranoia! lol "o shit you think that cop smelled it? roll down the window! roll it down! roll it down!"


what are the annual marijuana arrests in the US again? hundreds of thousands? yeah, I would be paranoid too, smoking pot or not. 
It needs to be LEGALIZED and the people need to be EDUCATED about its effects, and then THEY can decide if they want to smoke it or not.

Oh no no no, don't educate society, keep them stupid 9-5 slaves for the big corps, oh don't forget your degree! Mc-Graw Hill and all the multi-millionaire deans of universities need more money too!

My theory is the only reason the feds (and by this I mean corporations too) are too scared to legalize it is because it will reduce worker efficiency in some way, making us slower at our drone day to day jobs. They are also afraid the sativas will enlighten society, thats a big no no, we can't have enlightenment, let religion do that, in the way that makes you a slave to society of course.

Sometimes I think the aliens (whom are working for corporations) will abduct me because I know too much. If I disappear one day let the world know that I was here to spread the truth!!!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Oct 3, 2011)

i always make seeds, it may not be as special as you guys to you, but they are special to me, and they are mine.  don't order, there should be enough on the boards where you don't have to trust those fuckers. i would be poor if i kept buying seeds. another short season, another chance to make thousands of seeds. good luck. aloha


----------



## hup234 (Oct 4, 2011)

808surfa said:


> Alohas. Just discovered this forum. What an amazing amount of local info just in this thread. Had a few successful outdoor patches in the 90's but thinking about trying again. I read many, many pages so far but have a few questions. Sounds like its best to get a medical card before attempting? The good news is I have epilepsy so no prob. Just never bothered to get one. Any particular strain that works well outdoors here? Is it very risky to get seeds mailed? Mahalos for beginner advice. I'll keep reading.


yea try seedbay,ace seeds or cannabiogen have great strains for hawaii,rez's sssdh,serious seeds kali mist...anything from mr.nice...get sat leaning hybreds...good luck


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Oct 5, 2011)

Another week or two and then can start to chop some of these


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 6, 2011)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Another week or two and then can start to chop some of these  View attachment 1821983View attachment 1821986View attachment 1821991View attachment 1821993


I.Am - Looking good. Nice deep green colors. What strain?


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 6, 2011)

Anybody heard of a local strain called Seven (7)? If you have, any details?


----------



## tardis (Oct 6, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Anybody heard of a local strain called Seven (7)? If you have, any details?


I grew out a 7. Low yielder with a great sativa leaning high. Flowering outdoor it finished in 8 1/2 weeks. Rumor I heard is that it is Green Crack bred with LA Confidential. Its rough trimming but I really like the high off it. Hope that is the same 7 clone only strain.


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't seen that stuff in 3yr now. The guys growing it are from Kalapana and I called a friend who said they might still be growing it. This strain is diffrent then the one tardis is decribing. I smoked this one alot it is really good tight nugets and was told it came from Humbolt about 7ys ago the surfer boys brought it in. Don't know what cross it was.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 6, 2011)

tardis said:


> I grew out a 7. Low yielder with a great sativa leaning high. Flowering outdoor it finished in 8 1/2 weeks. Rumor I heard is that it is Green Crack bred with LA Confidential. Its rough trimming but I really like the high off it. Hope that is the same 7 clone only strain.





East Hawaii said:


> I haven't seen that stuff in 3yr now. The guys growing it are from Kalapana and I called a friend who said they might still be growing it. This strain is diffrent then the one tardis is decribing. I smoked this one alot it is really good tight nugets and was told it came from Humbolt about 7ys ago the surfer boys brought it in. Don't know what cross it was.


Thanks guys. Yeah, someone is still growing it, or some derivative. Couldn't get any info on the genetics, but having heard from you I might try a clone or two.


----------



## grassified (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry cali.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203476804576615314216836014.html?mod=googlenews_wsj#articleTabs=comments

If dea is doing this in cali, then whats coming up for HI?


----------



## tardis (Oct 7, 2011)

grassified said:


> Sorry cali.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203476804576615314216836014.html?mod=googlenews_wsj#articleTabs=comments
> 
> If dea is doing this in cali, then whats coming up for HI?


No dispensaries should be no problems. They arn't after patients (even tho their actions make their lives a living hell).


----------



## Highhawyn! (Oct 7, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> I haven't seen that stuff in 3yr now. The guys growing it are from Kalapana and I called a friend who said they might still be growing it. This strain is diffrent then the one tardis is decribing. I smoked this one alot it is really good tight nugets and was told it came from Humbolt about 7ys ago the surfer boys brought it in. Don't know what cross it was.


last time i tasted it was a few years ago up in Mt View area. sweet tasting strain. i had it for a little while, but it is one of the ones that got lost by the wayside. its always nice for a change of pace tho, not your typical widow, kush flavor. good luck finding it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2011)

..........


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn, that bitch is frosty


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 8, 2011)

Now THAT'S bud porn. Very healthy looking.


----------



## bellfy1214 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys, 15 years old and comin from Oahu kalihi. I just started growing and my seedlings are growing beautifully. Wonderin if this time of year is good to harvest. Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## LQs (Oct 9, 2011)

bellfy1214 said:


> Wonderin if this time of year is good to harvest..


Anytime of year is good to harvest!  just gotta watch out for bud rot.

Just got some Selene beans in the mail from Sannie's. Came with some Jackberry X KO Kush seeds for free! I was very satisfied with the service and got the seeds a lot faster than I expected.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 9, 2011)

bellfy1214 said:


> Hey guys, 15 years old and comin from Oahu kalihi. I just started growing and my seedlings are growing beautifully. Wonderin if this time of year is good to harvest. Mahalo nui loa.


Typo. I think you meant to say your "18" 

If you in the valley watch out for mold/bud rot. Maybe stick to more sativa genetics. Good luck!


----------



## kkday (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ..........


 wheres the weight!!! lol


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2011)

kkday said:


> wheres the weight!!! lol


brah, is that from your indoor grow?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Hi Everyone Just got some Sernade for PM and was wondering what mix you tried ,2 to 4 oz per gal is what they say. The plants are under a greenhouse plastic shed roof with open sides. Aloha


mix one yellow cap load of Seranade to one gallon of water. You are aware that Seranade does not work on plants infected by Powdery Mildew. Seranade is a great preventative to use weekly on plants. but once PM is on leaves of plant. It means it's sestemic[sp] already. At that point I'd just try to keep PM somewhat under control ,and outta buds. In Puna, people have used Hydrogen Peroxcide to maintain some control on PM with some good results too. I think it's worth a try for you on Oahu with PM problems..


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 10, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> @ PunaBud... Those 2 WB keepers both turned out to be male... Ya sure I was begging for males but ..... hahaha a good example of _Be careful what you wish for_!
> Already hit up the Fire og with some pollen... Going to hit the C99 and Bubba with some WB pollen for sure! I accidentally pollinated a branch of the Pure Kush dominant pheno of Pure Truth, see how that turns out  ....
> I have 2 phenos of the *Pure Truth* that I am playing with right now... (*Pure Truth* is _The Truth_ (Maui x Amhurst Skunk x Chemdawg) f5 male x Pure Kush female... made by Emerald Mountain Collective) One pheno has the Chem plant and bud structure... The flavor is a very unique blend with a slight chem taste that is very fruity and sweet from Maui, with a gentle Pure Kush aftertaste... The 2nd pheno is showing heavy Pure Kush characteristics and smell, haven't tasted that one yet!!!


I'm happy that you got some awesome WB males. Currently I have two nice females outdoors loving the Puna sun. The only fault I have with the WB strain is that she is not a big producer at all. But other than that I'm super happy.. Pics later.


----------



## kkday (Oct 10, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, is that from your indoor grow?


lol yeah, that's the yumbolt X arcata train wreck. End of week 4 starting week 5


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 12, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


>


Yo B-dawg wassup? I wanna know when you're gonna be in this neck of the woods next? Plus, I thought that maybe, just maybe all you Monsanto lovers would love this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQDOdnRBLqc


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 12, 2011)

A Puna thanks for the info on the Senerade yea my plants have it already so will stick with the Old Fashioned and Mildew Cure (safer grow) for now it works ok. Thanks for the Monsanto info they are worse then most people know. How did your reverse plants do?


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Puna-
Been working on it, but had to move and break down the rooms so still in that process.....gonna pitch some tents for now....love to hear some smoke reports from ya.....

Damn KK that Yumboldt gonna kill someone.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Yo B-dawg wassup? I wanna know when you're gonna be in this neck of the woods next? Plus, I thought that maybe, just maybe all you Monsanto lovers would love this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQDOdnRBLqc


Holy shit so funny you post this... just watched it a couple days ago. Good stuff.


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 15, 2011)

Some new bud shots. My new Train wreck at 2 and 1/2 wks budding.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 15, 2011)

Note: The above pictures of Ohia and cannabis makes me happy!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Some new bud shots. My new Train wreck at 2 and 1/2 wks budding. View attachment 1838165View attachment 1838168View attachment 1838169


Thats nice work brah, how tall all those chica's?


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 16, 2011)

There all about 4ft


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 16, 2011)

ya Cooter Those plants are clones. On another note I went over to this rich guys house a couple of months ago where I've been remodling off and on for 2yrs and he popped up with a e-ciggret thing but it was weed. His cousin has some dispensaries in Colo. He threw a bunch of money to make these things. It has different flavors and strengths. I tried it all night it was ok I got stoned. On a plane, middle of wallmart, at a stop light next to a cop it would be prefect. But not even close to the real deal.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 16, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> A Puna thanks for the info on the Senerade yea my plants have it already so will stick with the Old Fashioned and Mildew Cure (safer grow) for now it works ok. Thanks for the Monsanto info they are worse then most people know. How did your reverse plants do?


Brah, I'm glad you asked about my use of 'Reverse', a product from Amsterdam. It worked for the most part. Outta six plants, four stayed female, and two went back to being 'Hermies'. But I highly reccomend that all growers keep a bottle of this product in their grow tool box!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> ya Cooter Those plants are clones. On another note I went over to this rich guys house a couple of months ago where I've been remodling off and on for 2yrs and he popped up with a e-ciggret thing but it was weed. His cousin has some dispensaries in Colo. He threw a bunch of money to make these things. It has different flavors and strengths. I tried it all night it was ok I got stoned. On a plane, middle of wallmart, at a stop light next to a cop it would be prefect. But not even close to the real deal.


That's awesome! I've been wanting to try one of those e-ciggy things....Ill have to look into getting one of those little jewels. on a plane that awesome brah! I hate airplanes and I prefer to be nice and toasted while Im flying.thanks for the tip!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gonna have to fly soon, where do I get one?


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 17, 2011)

Colorado is all I know sorry


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 17, 2011)

lol it's cool thanks hehehe


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's awesome! I've been wanting to try one of those e-ciggy things....I&#8217;ll have to look into getting one of those little jewels. &#8220;on a plane&#8221; that awesome brah! I hate airplanes and I prefer to be nice and toasted while I&#8217;m flying&#8230;.thanks for the tip!


I was on a flight recently where some guy insisted on smoking an e-cigarette (smokeless etc) during a flight from LA to Honolulu.. After the flight attendant asked him to stop a 2nd time.. He lit up again.. 
It was pretty sweet when we landed and the guy was escorted out of the plane by LEO....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

I figured it would only be a matter of time before they (the airline industry) frowned on such devices&#8230;the bloody cunts!...lmao! I suppose I&#8217;ll stick to my chocolates that are enhanced with marijuana + a few zannies and a $100 worth of airport beer (that&#8217;s roughly 3 beers&#8230;jk)....I really hate flying, i'm way to hyper and paranoid to sit around for that long


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know right


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

This is probably old news for some of you, but I thought I&#8217;d share it anyways....cheehoo!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/25/AR2006052501729.html


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I figured it would only be a matter of time before they (the airline industry) frowned on such devices&#8230;the bloody cunts!...lmao! I suppose I&#8217;ll stick to my chocolates that are enhanced with marijuana + a few zannies and a $100 worth of airport beer (that&#8217;s roughly 3 beers&#8230;jk)....I really hate flying, i'm way to hyper and paranoid to sit around for that long


 I've been averaging 60k of airline travel a year for the last few years and I love it!!! Unfortunately I have been traveling to countries that have insane laws against Marijuana (ex Thailand, China, Malaysia)... You need to chill on the plane~
I think your best bet is to eat a 3g chunk of bubble hash and you will be fine for about 12 hours!!!! I've got a 10 hour flight to Manila next month, I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

.....G13 Haze


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 18, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Note: The above pictures of Ohia and cannabis makes me happy!


Me too B-dawg. So far I have grown out the "tw X Bubba Kush", and "tw X 707". I currently have some "tw X Afgooey" in dixi cups. Will start some "tw X twisted sister",in next few days.

I love it in 'Hawaiian Acres' as oppose to 'Hawaiian Paradise Park'. Sure I'll miss the beach type weather that HPP had. But more importantly, my ladies all love it way more up here in 'Hawaiian Acres'. It's got to be around ten degrees cooler here than down in HPP!


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks nice Puna. Nice to have you as a neighbor, little to hot for me in HPP. The acres has a lot more room also.


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 18, 2011)

Greenhorns have you grown those outside? They look nummie.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Greenhorns have you grown those outside? They look nummie.


 nah, haven't yet. that pic is indoor. it's from kkday's indoor grow. he got about 6 or 7 different strains going right now. I'll try to post the others up later. there is a utopia haze and kali mist growing outside that is doing real well with minimum care. I'll try to get pictures of that also


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I've been averaging 60k of airline travel a year for the last few years and I love it!!! Unfortunately I have been traveling to countries that have insane laws against Marijuana (ex Thailand, China, Malaysia)... You need to chill on the plane~
> I think your best bet is to eat a 3g chunk of bubble hash and you will be fine for about 12 hours!!!! I've got a 10 hour flight to Manila next month, I'll let you know how it turns out!


Rajah dat!....3g chunk will do it for sure! I just made a new batch of chocolate...i used one ounce of bud powder (whizzed up bud in a coffee grinder), melted one 12oz bag of chocolate chips then added the bud powder gave it a good stir and poured the molten chocolate it into a lined baking dish (parchment paper works pretty good for this)...once it hardens, pop the chocolate out and chop it into bars, chunks, shave it down and add it to your morning coffee ect. Because of the chocolate contains plant matter I usually add nuts, coconut, toffee/candy piecesect.ect. to improve the texture/mouth feel..I ate two 1 inch squares of it yesterday around 4ish and I was cruzing pretty good until I went to bed 11ish


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .....G13 Haze


love the fade...that's going to be some smooth smoke


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> love the fade...that's going to be some smooth smoke


ya man, can't wait to smoke them bitches!

and I think the first pic might be a super lemonhaze. I do know for sure the 2nd pic is the g13 haze but the first pic I think is a superlemonhaze. looking at it, I know for sure it aint the g13, it got a different structure. maybe kkday can identify it. he's the one that took the pics, lol. I just own the camera

the frostiest of all the strains he is running is the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck. that's the bitch I really wanna smoke.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

Ehh konagirl....watcha got cooking these days....post up the ladies


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Man I regret to inform you that I have to leave these pretty islands due to jealous crazy people lol yes it is a sad and crazy story that I cannot even retell without sounded crazy myself........for real......I got rid of what I could save and I am flying out man......


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am smoking on whast I harvested IN the meantime hahahaha!!!!! It is killer!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Man I regret to inform you that I have to leave these pretty islands due to jealous crazy people lol yes it is a sad and crazy story that I cannot even retell without sounded crazy myself........for real......I got rid of what I could save and I am flying out man......


 Oh man, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

That totally bites the big one KG! I wish the best for you in the future; hopefully you'll stop by here and give us a shout out! Hopefully still you have a few beans left over to germinate once you get to wherever you&#8217;re going!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am not even taking any chances of taking anything lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

Deepest Aloha Kona Girl, Good luck and don't let the stupids get at ya........just tell Greenhorn who is giving you hard time, he'll go put them to sleep..


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice pics boys, what do you guys use for media, food for those hazy ladies?


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Puna- Love the pics, gonna finish this run of White, Nl1xNl5(Ortega), So Cal Master Kush x SSH, and Sour D x Abusive Og x Chem D.........then gonna go back to the TW crosses and pop all of the beans of each one at a time and make F2 seeds from each of the crosses. This should take all of 2012 to complete.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Deepest Aloha Kona Girl, Good luck and don't let the stupids get at ya........just tell Greenhorn who is giving you hard time, he'll go put them to sleep..


  if I'm busy at the moment, there's always pepperbelly, lol. 


SurfdOut said:


> Nice pics boys, what do you guys use for media, food for those hazy ladies?


 kkday broke his bank and is using a bunch of snake oils he's using advanced nutrients, the whole line! double lol. he's getting awesome results though. the buds are so sticky and smell so good. you can smell the different fragrances between the strains. can't wait to see the finished product. oh ya, the medium is just promix from ace hardware.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is a bunch of bitches lol that is the thing lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

they think I want their guys.....hahahahaha and now it is a whole big family thing and they are all on other drugs and stuff it is a mess......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> It is a bunch of bitches lol that is the thing lol


I'll definitely help you out then. bitches is my specialty, lol. they any cute? hahahhaa


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

I even called the cops....they don't help they asked me if I was seeing stuff hahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Their family is involved though now hahaha surrounding my building lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Its ok though most everything is out now, they think I am stupid, but I am not!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Their family is involved though now hahaha surrounding my building lol


local family, huh. lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes sir, even asked the cop if he was involved hahahaa


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, a crazy ass bitch cost me 6k last weekend.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

ph is more stable than women....


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

ya see I am not even trying to get with them they are thinking I want their guys lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey I am a good woman and all I have tried to find is a good guy, yet I find the type that fuck me over lol......and crazy bitches lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> ya see I am not even trying to get with them they are thinking I want their guys lol


yup! that's local bitches for you. scaring away any competition. lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

They just know I can do what they can't hahahaha!!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

KG, I'm betting you meet your soulmate at this next place you are moving to......


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah right....if I ever meet my match one day.....they better have a lot of energy lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

You sound like many, many, many a man's dream come true....a grower girl that is a lover not a fighter....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Its ok though most everything is out now, they think I am stupid, but I am not!!!


Keep in mind if they start with the racial shit and you get assaulted over.. that is a hate crime and thats a federal offence.that way you can by-pass the local police. Call a civil right lawyer.Some fucken moke ran me off the road one time yelling fucking haole and all the usual stupid shit.to make a long story short he went to jail and he paid to have my car fixedif you have a phone with a video recorder, record them harassing you, terroristic threatening and hate crimes are severely punishable.if the local police wont help you call the fbimaybe call the fbi anyways and let them know the local police refuse to help you.also call the BI police internal affairs dept and make a complaint against the officer who failed to help you


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have called 5 times lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd never say chase someone around with a bat, but it worked for someone I know that lost 6K last weekend....


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> You sound like many, many, many a man's dream come true....a grower girl that is a lover not a fighter....


I really am too, love to bake hahaha and to make my man happy, I don't require much even come with my own money lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I don't require much even come with my own money lol


that's a big plus!! .... I know a guy who's single..  lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

hehehe they all say they are single, then all of a sudden a girl pops outta the bushes hahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> hehehe they all say they are single, then all of a sudden a girl pops outta the bushes hahahahaha


..and that's local boys for you, lol!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

and the ones that chase me hahahaha seem to exude trouble lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I really am too, love to bake hahaha and to make my man happy, I don't require much even come with my own money lol


 
I think you should PM b-dawg, I have a feeling you guys might get along (cooter shooting his cupid love arrows) heh heh heh.
On a lighter note, I blew a magnificent fart today, it was wall to wall stink, let me tell youit was so nasty that my dog turned around and smelled his own butt, then he growled at me and ran out side, havent seen him sinceI almost died laughing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think you should PM b-dawg, I have a feeling you guy&#8217;s might get along (cooter shooting his cupid love arrows) heh heh heh.
> On a lighter note, I blew a magnificent fart today, it was wall to wall stink, let me tell you&#8230;it was so nasty that my dog turned around and smelled his own butt, then he growled at me and ran out side, haven&#8217;t seen him since&#8230;I almost died laughing


you know it's nasty when the dog turns around to smell his own ass, lol!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

For real!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

who's b-dawg?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> who's b-dawg?


lol. b-dawg is surfdout.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

hehehehe thats funny


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know it's nasty when the dog turns around to smell his own ass, lol!


HAHAHA it was awful Doc!...just awful! I&#8217;m contemplating changing my profile name to &#8220;swamp ass&#8221;....I hope the stanky ass stays with me until tomorrow, I&#8217;d love to crop dust a few co-workers 
Misery loves company&#8230;chaaahooo!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

I think my dog is tired of me breaking wind (nearly shitty my pants mind you) and blaming it on him. I better invest in a muzzle jic


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> HAHAHA it was awful Doc!...just awful! I&#8217;m contemplating changing my profile name to &#8220;swamp ass&#8221;....I hope the stanky ass stays with me until tomorrow, I&#8217;d love to crop dust a few co-workers
> Misery loves company&#8230;chaaahooo!


LMAO wtf cooter.

I have no words, just tears from laughing.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 18, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Their family is involved though now hahaha surrounding my building lol


Did anybody yell "Fukin Haole" yet? Lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh yeah I have been here more than 4 months I know what the words mean lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> LMAO wtf cooter.
> 
> I have no words, just tears from laughing.


I'm glad i got a chuckle out of you, I was just spreading a little hi-jinx around.


----------



## kkday (Oct 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> KG, I'm betting you meet your soulmate at this next place you are moving to......


if not greenhorn will keep the pipes clean for ya! lol

but for real kona how many of there men did you bang?? lol


----------



## kkday (Oct 19, 2011)

kona girl i got it all figured out for you, hook up with greenhorn move to oahu, rent a room from me and now you can grow, live in hawaii, have a man, and not have to worry about me going in your room when your not home to smell your panties because i wouldent do that to my boy. lmao


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hahaha glad you got it all worked out!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2011)

I only slept with one guy lol and it was not any of there guys hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 19, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> They just know I can do what they can't hahahaha!!!!


 Pack your own bonghits??? 
I don't get it


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya that's it!!!


----------



## kuponom (Oct 19, 2011)

ey wassup im a newbie 
im from oahu and its late into season if i plant my babies into da ground now how much weed should i get. and is switching from sunlight during the day and a 60 watt CFL at night bad for my hunnies. There only light two or three inches now

let me know 
mahaloz


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if I'm busy at the moment, there's always pepperbelly, lol.
> 
> kkday broke his bank and is using a bunch of snake oils he's using advanced nutrients, the whole line! double lol. he's getting awesome results though. the buds are so sticky and smell so good. you can smell the different fragrances between the strains. can't wait to see the finished product. oh ya, the medium is just promix from ace hardware.


Yo Ro, I thought I told you guys not to waste all your money on Advanced Nutrients!? I love their products, the organic ones that is! But some of their products aren't worth the waste of money. For instance 'Bud Ignitior', a waste of money. X factor, another waste of your hard earned dollars. I'd seriously stay away from 'Bud Candy',too. Your buds will take on the flavor of the Bud Candy. Which in my opinion is straight up chemical smell! Like I said before, I now keep several AN products around that I use on a regular basis. But without a doubt. AN products are best used in a hydro enviornment. 

I highly suggest doing side by side grows. You'll get a better idea as to which product works best for you.

Basically I'm finished with my indoor experiment. After several years of learning about it. I've come away with several observations What I loved most about it, was the ability to keep a clean grow enviornment. What I least liked about it, was the carbon footprint I was making was rather large!
But the part that kept me coming back,...SECURITY! When you grow indoors you almost remove the ripoff element for that particular grow everytime.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 19, 2011)

Word ! sup errryone ? hope you doing good out there ! I been busy clippin an js came up for air... i did get in fight with some bugs that put black spots on the leaf underside ...they fly and look like mircoscopic crabs ... i think they like bathe in the neem oil, but stay out of the fruit ....anyone know abt them ? Aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Word ! sup errryone ? hope you doing good out there ! I been busy clippin an js came up for air... i did get in fight with some bugs that put black spots on the leaf underside ...they fly and look like mircoscopic crabs ... i think they like bathe in the neem oil, but stay out of the fruit ....anyone know abt them ? Aloha


Spider Mites? I get them on my plants but i've never seen one fly...azomax will keep them at bay


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Spider Mites? I get them on my plants but i've never seen one fly...azomax will keep them at bay


azomax eh ... now to find me a jug ! Thnaks Cooter + Rep


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think you should PM b-dawg, I have a feeling you guy&#8217;s might get along (cooter shooting his cupid love arrows) heh heh heh.
> On a lighter note, I blew a magnificent fart today, it was wall to wall stink, let me tell you&#8230;it was so nasty that my dog turned around and smelled his own butt, then he growled at me and ran out side, haven&#8217;t seen him since&#8230;I almost died laughing


Somehow the second part of the comment sort of invalidates you as a reliable matchmaker 

Hey guys been super busy with a new job, glad to see everyone is still doing ok (cept for Kona  )


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> azomax eh ... now to find me a jug ! Thnaks Cooter + Rep


Ohana or any of the other shops should carry it....it's a little $$$ but a 4 oz bottle goes along way


----------



## kkday (Oct 19, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Yo Ro, I thought I told you guys not to waste all your money on Advanced Nutrients!? I love their products, the organic ones that is! But some of their products aren't worth the waste of money. For instance 'Bud Ignitior', a waste of money. X factor, another waste of your hard earned dollars. I'd seriously stay away from 'Bud Candy',too. Your buds will take on the flavor of the Bud Candy. Which in my opinion is straight up chemical smell! Like I said before, I now keep several AN products around that I use on a regular basis. But without a doubt. AN products are best used in a hydro enviornment.
> 
> I highly suggest doing side by side grows. You'll get a better idea as to which product works best for you.
> 
> ...


banks not broken yet, somthing about the AN line up the makes the colas rock hard even the sativas.
im using a nute free soilless medium in smart pots in flood pans and they get nutes in every watering that is PHed at 5.5-5.8 and at 1600ppm. i didnt pay $1500 for a rubbermaid set up but is it hydro or not?


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 20, 2011)

KK - You nute every watering at 1600? Not hitting the girls with just ph'd water (maybe some micros) in between?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Oct 21, 2011)

yay! just chopped a couple plants up...damn i had no idea how tedious trimming is. but now to take a break and smoke the scissor hash!


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep, got to love the goo, I usually trim no gloves in the am before work....and after the coffee kicks in and well lets just say it's a pain in tha ass cleaning da ass with gummy fingers...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2011)

My Old Lady insists on trimming, and she&#8217;s pretty good at, I just supervise


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 22, 2011)

Kuponom Don't know about the cfl but maybe no need to put them in the ground cause they won't get tall unless you have a Tai type of plants even they may only get 2ft but amount of light they get,type of soil and etc make a huge difference at this time of year. Aloha


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, thought maybe with new fiscal year GH may not have received funding. Guess I was wrong. Chopper 200-300 yards from my house, over wooded area, with a person (officer?) by cable under. They just lowered him and are now circling? WTF!!!! shouldn't they be securing WackyWacky for big meeting in November.

BTW - First time I've seen them in weeks. Anybody else?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Oct 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My Old Lady insists on trimming, and shes pretty good at, I just supervise


So, who's the pervert, you or me? lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hehehehehe it's me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Well, thought maybe with new fiscal year GH may not have received funding. Guess I was wrong. Chopper 200-300 yards from my house, over wooded area, with a person (officer?) by cable under. They just lowered him and are now circling? WTF!!!! shouldn't they be securing WackyWacky for big meeting in November.
> 
> BTW - First time I've seen them in weeks. Anybody else?


nah, they been doing this on the daily for awhile.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow wonder huh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow wonder huh?


ya. one has to wonder. I don't sweat it anymore though cause I'm not growing at the moment, lol. but even kkday has told me he recently seen them do a flyover than send guys in to pick up plants. this was near the bridge right before the mililani exits if your heading north on the H2.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2011)

Are the GH Nazis doing this over residential or non-residential areas?....There was a white bird dangling a cable in PC/Aiea this morning, is this the same bird you saw?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2011)

Good question TB!...lol


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 22, 2011)

Coot - Yes, exact same bird. I watched them make five trips. That is to say, they went to one area of the "forrest" picked up a person by cable and transported him/her, dangling, about a mile down the ridge. They did this five times. This is a chopper I've never seen used before. I can't say with certainty it was GH, but what what else could they be. Damn, just a couple 100 yards for the homestead. What do you make of it.... GH as well? Oh, and yes, it's residential but they are careful to stay directly over the wooded area but are VERY low. Wondering if its worth reporting to FAA as excessive noise and constant flyovers. Guessing won't make a diff.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 22, 2011)

it has been my experience on the Big Island that cables hanging from "ghetto birds" usually is there for tying people meds up and hauling them out. Don't kid yourself, if you see them flying in circles. You now know they are harvesting someone elses hard earned work! Fortunately on the Big Island we are able to listen to their raids on our iPhones these days. Thanks Steve Jobs! I'll assume Oahu is like the Big Island that they have to have communication between "Ghetto Birds", and "boots on the ground"(white vans),and a central command post(police station)? Here we listen to where vans are sent,where people meds are being confiscated, and not confiscated. Got your blue card here, and your safe to have your 24 plants. Becauce they do have to check! We now know that for sure by listening to our iPhones! So as long as you have your blue cards on Oahu, you can have your 7 plants,and not worry about Po-po!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 22, 2011)

Puna - Care to elaborate how to do the iPhone thing. Sounds promising.

Would love to know how GH is funded. The federal budgeting cycle starts October 1, so if they are still flying, that tells me they are good to go for another 12 months.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Coot - Yes, exact same bird. I watched them make five trips. That is to say, they went to one area of the "forrest" picked up a person by cable and transported him/her, dangling, about a mile down the ridge. They did this five times. This is a chopper I've never seen used before. I can't say with certainty it was GH, but what what else could they be. Damn, just a couple 100 yards for the homestead. What do you make of it.... GH as well? Oh, and yes, it's residential but they are careful to stay directly over the wooded area but are VERY low. Wondering if its worth reporting to FAA as excessive noise and constant flyovers. Guessing won't make a diff.


 sure it worth calling the FAA. With each call their grip the community is a little less! Fuzznutz, if everybody took the attitude that their complaint wasn't important. These "fuckers" will keep pissing on our backs if we do nothing. Why do you think we are allowed to have 24 plants here, and you only 7 on all other islands? Because as a whole, the cannabis community on the Big Island is more active than any other island...period! The "ghetto birds"fly over here, and you can bet your sweet bippy that plenty people are calling and complaining! You folks need to stay vigilant on that.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Puna - Care to elaborate how to do the iPhone thing. Sounds promising.
> 
> Would love to know how GH is funded. The federal budgeting cycle starts October 1, so if they are still flying, that tells me they are good to go for another 12 months.


okay, just your simple iPhone app. I use the app call 50-radio. Once you dial in your area code, blam, you can then listen to all the first responders in your area!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks brother. Going to check the App Store right now.

Ok... Got it. Time to keep tabs on da man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Ok... Got it. Time to keep tabs on da man.


 [video=youtube;4smim2MNvF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4smim2MNvF8[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh ya I love my I-phone


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 23, 2011)

.......all of which are American dreams.......


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 23, 2011)

Sheck, you get any more beans in yet? Popped all my White S1s, looks like I got 10 solid females to work with, not sure if I'll make seeds with a Fem momma but will run these for a run or 3 to find the winners...I remember back about 20 years when I went to Florida(probably where the White/Triangle originated) we were getting this bud called Sugar Bud which sounds real close to The White....we'll see...my older brother got me this vacuum sealed cannister over there that had a quarter oz in it, I took a hit and threw up and felt like I was in a haze all the next day....still looking to replicate that experience...


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1851464View attachment 1851463View attachment 1851462


Nice Chica's brah! What strains are you working with? on a side note what is the cloth that you are using on your hoop hizzies? I'm thinking about building a little green house and I&#8217;m considering using something similar to what you&#8217;re using.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Oh ya I love my I-phone


Damn KG! your avatar made me sport some wood....(Spike down Spike)


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Chica's brah! What strains are you working with? on a side note what is the cloth that you are using on your hoop hizzies? I'm thinking about building a little green house and I&#8217;m considering using something similar to what you&#8217;re using.


Thanks Cooter ...Hoop hizzzzzzzies ...lmao ... that shade cloth ...I got it at the NEX landscape center because its half the price there vs the others stores. ... Ive got a multitude of strains going , stll trying to find the ones that love Hawaii as much as we do ..lol ..The photo has a DNA Chocolope , urban poison and a TH seed "darkstar" ... hoophizzies come in handy because i can run out and tarp them if a rainstorm blows in ... and uncover when it passes ..takes a minute ...like a rain delay in the majors ......lol


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 23, 2011)

Pepper - Nice sun shade and nugs too.

Oh yeah, just be aware, those type items can attract the curiosity of GH birds doing passes. The "man" just might want to know whatcha got goin' on under there. Be safe brother.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Thanks Cooter ...Hoop hizzzzzzzies ...lmao ... that shade cloth ...I got it at the NEX landscape center because its half the price there vs the others stores. ... Ive got a multitude of strains going , stll trying to find the ones that love Hawaii as much as we do ..lol ..The photo has a DNA Chocolope , urban poison and a TH seed "darkstar" ... hoophizzies come in handy because i can run out and tarp them if a rainstorm blows in ... and uncover when it passes ..takes a minute ...like a rain delay in the majors ......lol


did you ever start those g13 hazes?


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 23, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> .......all of which are American dreams.......



.................. Roll on Machine


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

Short season get up ... with some freebie AF's that never got transplanted. watch ...by the time i weed out the males ill have 7 .


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you ever start those g13 hazes?


yep i blew it somehow at germination ...never got um to crack open...how did urs go ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2011)

kkday is growing them out in his indoor set-up. they looking real good.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday is growing them out in his indoor set-up. they looking real good.


Good to hear ... he got skills ..i 'll keep tryin


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 23, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> yep i blew it somehow at germination ...never got um to crack open...how did urs go ?


 Let's hear your germination technique~
Maybe we can help you figure out where you messed up..


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Damn KG! your avatar made me sport some wood....(Spike down Spike)


Spike is your nickname for it eh? As a Trekkie, I used to use "Deep Space Nine" but it led to unreasonable expectations... I changed it to "peenie-weenie" and noticed it already disarms alot of the "tension" from both sides when it's time to show my hand...


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Let's hear your germination technique~
> Maybe we can help you figure out where you messed up..


Aloha Sheck... well i just use paper towel saturated with tap water....thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Pep, Try germing on a waxing crescent moon....works killer!.....next waxing moon starts this week....cheehoo!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Pep, Try germing on a waxing crescent moon....works killer!.....next waxing moon starts this week....cheehoo!


i can dig it man ...thats aka new moon right ? .......got er calced out for the 26th !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> i can dig it man ...thats aka new moon right ? .......got er calced out for the 26th !


Hey Pep check this out http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 24, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Aloha Sheck... well i just use paper towel saturated with tap water....thanks


no,no, no Pep! Always use Distilled Water to germinate your seeds, always!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 24, 2011)

these were taken last week of my Whitaker Blues


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 24, 2011)

some more pics from Hawaiian Acres. I gotta tell you all I'm so happy to return to growing outdoors. As a "_true"_ organic farmer I couldn't get past the carbon footprint I was making using artifical lights. Plus now that our local lawmakers nutsacks shrank up to the size of "_Spanish peanuts_" after getting threats from the Attorney General's office. I now feel I have the indoor grow stuff dialed in after three years. But now I return to my love of outdoor growing for obvious reasons. I got tired of the taste of indoor weed, can you believe it!? Hardly any variations at all with indoor grown cannabis.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> some more pics from Hawaiian Acres. I gotta tell you all I'm so happy to return to growing outdoors. As a "_true"_ organic farmer I couldn't get past the carbon footprint I was making using artifical lights. Plus now that our local lawmakers nutsacks shrank up to the size of "_Spanish peanuts_" after getting threats from the Attorney General's office. I now feel I have the indoor grow stuff dialed in after three years. But now I return to my love of outdoor growing for obvious reasons. I got tired of the taste of indoor weed, can you believe it!? Hardly any variations at all with indoor grown cannabis.


Awesome Brother Puna! I've never had a chance to grow indoors....Id do it out of desperation, luckily enough that hasnt been my realityits all circumstantial I suppose. 
BTW our govnah is a total turd, what a pussy for rolling over on the MMJ legislation, the same is true for Fudge (Obama) at the federal level.Im voting 3rd party next time around.I think the Dem/Rep are nothing more than puppets for big business, without getting into great depth all you have to do is follow the moneythe Pharmaceutical and Insurance industries put Fudge into office, and we all know how much they fear MMJ taking away $$$ from their balances sheets.the mother fuckers!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Pep check this out http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


thats a cool site man thanks


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> no,no, no Pep! Always use Distilled Water to germinate your seeds, always!


okay ...will do ....thanks man


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

sweet girl doin her thang lol


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn Puna... Looks like and early snowfall on some of those leaves. Very nice.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

Coot - You got it right brother. He's just big pharma's puppet. Man, it just doesn't make any sense to turn loose DOJ on Cali before election time. I know the MMJ voting block isn't big, but man his timing sucks. There are lots of theories out there why now and why just Cali at the moment. I think it will have a chilling effect on ALL state MMJ laws. It will cause local legislators to think long and hard about enacting or enhancing MMJ laws. I see this as a huge step back.

Did you see the national poll taken last week... The majority of Americans now favor legalizing MMJ... Up from previous years.

What did I miss with Abercommie??


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone local ever used Sea of Seeds? Looking for some alternatives since Attitude wants you to sign.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Anyone local ever used Sea of Seeds? Looking for some alternatives since Attitude wants you to sign.


SOS is fast shipper and discreet ,price is fair and they kick in some freebies ive bought souveniers from them alot lately ...nirvana takes abt 3 weeks ( i look for a killer weekend whopper only to shop there ) ...attitude is not much faster but get the 10% off + freebies....i dont trip on signing ... i use dogs name.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Pep/ Think I'll give SoS a shot. I no longer use Nirvana. Everything fawkin' order gets pinched by the man here on island. Done with them.

I have signed with Attitude before, but really down with that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> What did I miss with Abercommie??


 ambercrombie sucks ass. his approval ratings went from 48% all the way down to 30% . that's the worst job approval rating for governors in the nation right now . his spokeswoman donnalynn delacruz is a hottie though.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ambercrombie sucks ass. his approval ratings went from 48% all the way down to 30% . that's the worst job approval rating for governors in the nation right now . his spokeswoman donnalynn delacruz is a hottie though.


who would you rather see in the Govenor's mansion?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> who would you rather see in the Govenor's mansion?


Lets get Tardis in there!


----------



## tardis (Oct 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lets get Tardis in there!


I'm much too crazy for politics (or given our politicians maybe i'm just not crazy enough)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2011)

tardis said:


> I'm much too crazy for politics (or given our politicians maybe i'm just not crazy enough)


"Crazy Smart" Tardis! We'll get you elected and you can clean house!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright... Thought I share the latest progress. Buds poppin' everywhere. DinaFem and G13 PE. I topped both (UB method), LST'ed the shit out of them and SCRoG'ed. I typically do waterfarm, but this is organic soil grow. After this, back to WF... Soil is taking longer than expected.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah Fuzz! Looking good, they look nice and healthy.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kona for Tardis!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> who would you rather see in the Govenor's mansion?


I don't follow and I don't care. like I said a few times in this thread, different regime same agenda. if I wanna see someone in the governer's mansion, I wanna see me in the mansion.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr Greenhorn for Gov!!!!


----------



## tardis (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Alright... Thought I share the latest progress. Buds poppin' everywhere. DinaFem and G13 PE. I topped both (UB method), LST'ed the shit out of them and SCRoG'ed. I typically do waterfarm, but this is organic soil grow. After this, back to WF... Soil is taking longer than expected.


I absolutely love the high off Pineapple Express! I got a foot tall one in veg right now, gonna grow it up to 2 feet then put it out to flower. You will be happy with PE!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 26, 2011)

tardis said:


> I absolutely love the high off Pineapple Express! I got a foot tall one in veg right now, gonna grow it up to 2 feet then put it out to flower. You will be happy with PE!


I'll have to check it out. I've grown 'Pineapple Chunk' before, but never 'Pineapple Express'. My Pineapple Chunk grew strong and fast. Plus the high was great. I referred to it as "Chunk Norris", because this plant kicked ass & grew so fast!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 26, 2011)

Tardis has a pretty decent report in his journal abt Pine Ex ... i choose it because it tolerates my beginner mistakes ...man it does pack a punch ..a pain killer for shua ..i have 10 started ..actually cracked up under this moon ...many thanks to puna and distilled water and the upcoming wax crescent and cooter of course...look for my labels PEX . Peace

Btw_ GREENHORN 4 GOVERNOR _


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Pep....love the "pumped up kicks" in your avie. Do you have a pair of those buggahs?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuck it man! Lets get Dr.G on the ballet!

Dr Greenhorn for Gov!!!! Chaaahoooo!​


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh ya fucking Pineapple express kicks ass!!!!!!!!! I grew 3 before before I left Hawaii......I only got to smoke 2 of them, but they were great and the high is awesome!!!!! You can check out my grow  

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/445084-konagirl420-1st-grow-all-myself-28.html#post6526369


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 26, 2011)

Left Hawaii?? Where'd ya go? Shit, if you left you should have had mailed your leftovers...


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 26, 2011)

ohhh shit git bugs /.what am i ever to do ? these bug have attacked my house , my slippers and even my husbands wooden leg...ihhh shit what am i ever to do abt my low back pain and arthritis in my wrist ... i hate these doggon bugs ever since they brought that wood into waipahu...dam bugs? even eat da handicap sign like popeye movie ...ohhhhhh shit.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Tardis. Going to check out write-up. Looking forward to harvest. Will post additional pics as time nears. I do find the PE a bit sensitive to nutes. The DinFem is much more tolerant.

So, anybody have any pollen just sitin' around. Hoping to dust one of the PE colas. Should have popped a Jilly Bean and hoped for a male. Piss poor planning on my part.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn Pep... Looks like you have some termites visiting.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh trust me the genetics are saved you should check out the pics on my thread....it explains a lot!!!!!!!! lol the link is a few posts back if you want!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Damn Pep... Looks like you have some termites visiting.


i did but i gave them a Jim Jones breakfast and started building a lil some 'n some 'n


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just loaded a ton of pics on my page!!!!!! =)


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 26, 2011)

Bawawahahahaha... Jim Jones!!

Whatcha Building... A grow box!?!!?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a shot of the NYCD and The Waimanalo Blue Berry, both plants were put out to flower Oct 1 (NYDC is on the left)


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hehehehe gotta love you can put a plant out to flower Oct 1st lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

Hawaii = the most amazing photoperiod for cannabis, I swear when you hear about Hawaii being &#8220;Paradise&#8221; I&#8217;m convinced that MJ growers must have coined that term


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly what I thought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

Eh KG where are you in SoCal? I Lived in the I.E. for 28 years...lol...in good ole "Riverside Genocide"


----------



## Punatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Sup Everyone Nice to see a few faces I recognize."unks" has just been busy in the Heart of PUNA breeding all kind of new strains.
Greenhouse did SUPER did year, pictures to follow........


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

KG..one a side note can you change your avatar to something less attractive?&#8230;.every time I see your avatar it makes me look like I&#8217;m pitching a tent....lmao&#8230;&#8230;man alive, whoever that chick really is in that picture, I&#8217;d really love to fill up her meat locker with some high quality prime beef


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Punatic-
Hope your health and everything else is golden with you........show us what ya been working on please!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey surfed  gotta send em one by one from da phone to da computer then resize em.
tryed to downsize my plants this Year by going down from 15 gallons pots to 5 gallons....Oh well now using 2 gallons pots...these should work...hahahahahaha
Riding around on four wheels now BUT what the hell I'm out 1st Bay Atleast twice a week STILL!
Aloha"s


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2011)

Punatic said:


> Sup Everyone Nice to see a few faces I recognize."unks" has just been busy in the Heart of PUNA breeding all kind of new strains.
> Greenhouse did SUPER did year, pictures to follow........


damn! was wondering what was up with you. good to see ya again uncle, lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hehehehehehehe sorry keepin the avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Bawawahahahaha... Jim Jones!!
> 
> Whatcha Building... A grow box!?!!?


good guess ... a new revised version with a organic platform...


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 27, 2011)

Trick in the background ....Treat in the foreground !


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 27, 2011)

smells like a bubblegum bubble ... a guiness book odor that takes 22 packs of bubble yum / juicyfruit
to accomplish...but again thats the books cover and we know it takes more than smell and appealing looks to remedy our pain and anxiety.

_btw __ Greenhorn for Gov_


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 27, 2011)

Inside corner ...use any material ...remember to lap um ..log cabin undefeated technique.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 27, 2011)

Well its been a minute but that death widow was the bigest bud I have ever grown let me figure out this f
one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2011)

thump easy said:


> Well its been a minute but that death widow was the bigest bud I have ever grown let me figure out this f
> one


 damn dude! haven't seen you for awhile. good to see you around again


----------



## thump easy (Oct 27, 2011)

Dam it wants a url what's that? I Wanadoo post this breathing just the top was my body size no lie indoor


----------



## thump easy (Oct 27, 2011)

How do I get it out the phone to post pic?the avitar is the best I can do yes it was just as good as the ogees but I had to put her down..... :'( THE PEOPLE LOVED IT...just the trend is ogre she dried up very ugly but smells like a watermelon jolly ranchers candy she wasn't a good looker but got me so hi I was paroniod on that shit made my heart sskip she was fussy wen it came to groom her carpotunel on my wrist three tyms manicure she was worthy. just the California folks didn't giver her a chance for the few who did. fell inlove well that's my report.ogees r ruining my life I want big yielder dam that reched hore low yielding mugs.....


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 28, 2011)

Coot - Damn, some frosty girls. All that since Oct 1st... Can't wait to see them fill out.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 28, 2011)

Ya its been a minute just got out of jail Sunday I woke up infornt of the hydro store... Ready for another round


----------



## thump easy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey I was join about jail.... Lolz


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Coot - Damn, some frosty girls. All that since Oct 1st... Can't wait to see them fill out.


It's seems as if the frost suddenly appeared overnight, I'm with you Fuzz! I can't wait to see how she turns out too!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody Wanna see some BudPorn ? 
Well Here ya GO !


----------



## Punatic (Oct 28, 2011)

What is that you want MORE ?????
you greedy little buggers........
OK then......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2011)

Punatic,

HO Brah that Black Widow looks amazing!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Punatic,
> 
> HO Brah that Black Widow looks amazing!


Was real hot 86 degrees plus the last Month of flowering(straight from clone).Wasn't sure it was the real deal, wait till I veg her out a few months.I wanna see what the BlackWidow does in the cold FULL size !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2011)

Any of you guy&#8217;s out there having any issues with Roots Organics Soil? I&#8217;m using the 707 formula and I can never seem to give my plants enough (N) with this soil, I was having some (N) deficiencies with the blue diesel on my last grow&#8230;I though the BD was just a (N) hog, the 707 must be really light on the (N) I&#8217;m also noticing a lot of the fan leaves seem to get a little brown and crispy with the 707, so I have adjusted my potted plants with little garden lime and Epsom Salt scratched into the top of the soil just in case the crispy leave are a due to cal/mag deficiency, the (N) will be adjusted with a hot tea.
I had just the opposite experience with FFOF, I couldn&#8217;t get my plant to fade in the late stages of flower. You know for the prices we have to for superior soils that don&#8217;t live up to the hype are starting to inspire me to start mixing up my own soils&#8230;fuck you Roots and fuck you FFOF


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehehehe sorry keepin the avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wish she could turn around at least once and flash us her ta-ta's...lol...sorry for being such a perv...heh,heh,heh


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 28, 2011)

Just keep in mind that there are diesel strains out there that actually range towards acidic..... I had a grapefruit diesel that was only dialed in at 5.9-6.1pH (Everything else I have thrives at 6.4-6.7pH) 
I would check the venting in your bathroom... I get the feeling that may be contributing to your problems 



[email protected] said:


> Any of you guy&#8217;s out there having any issues with Roots Organics Soil? I&#8217;m using the 707 formula and I can never seem to give my plants enough (N) with this soil, I was having some (N) deficiencies with the blue diesel on my last grow&#8230;I though the BD was just a (N) hog, the 707 must be really light on the (N) I&#8217;m also noticing a lot of the fan leaves seem to get a little brown and crispy with the 707, so I have adjusted my potted plants with little garden lime and Epsom Salt scratched into the top of the soil just in case the crispy leave are a due to cal/mag deficiency, the (N) will be adjusted with a hot tea.
> I had just the opposite experience with FFOF, I couldn&#8217;t get my plant to fade in the late stages of flower. You know for the prices we have to for superior soils that don&#8217;t live up to the hype are starting to inspire me to start mixing up my own soils&#8230;fuck you Roots and fuck you FFOF


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 28, 2011)

DANG Punatic- Those hazes stopped me in my tracks! Marvelous! Would love to hear about the Heidis and Bamboos genetic make-up..... were those all in the greenhouse?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Any of you guy&#8217;s out there having any issues with Roots Organics Soil? I&#8217;m using the 707 formula and I can never seem to give my plants enough (N) with this soil, I was having some (N) deficiencies with the blue diesel on my last grow&#8230;I though the BD was just a (N) hog, the 707 must be really light on the (N) I&#8217;m also noticing a lot of the fan leaves seem to get a little brown and crispy with the 707, so I have adjusted my potted plants with little garden lime and Epsom Salt scratched into the top of the soil just in case the crispy leave are a due to cal/mag deficiency, the (N) will be adjusted with a hot tea.
> I had just the opposite experience with FFOF, I couldn&#8217;t get my plant to fade in the late stages of flower. You know for the prices we have to for superior soils that don&#8217;t live up to the hype are starting to inspire me to start mixing up my own soils&#8230;fuck you Roots and fuck you FFOF


Roots doesn't have any cal mag in it. I used it and fought cal mg deficiencies the whole time despite using GO line cal mg. N too... I hear ya bruddah. Feed um lime and worm castings you get um.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wish she could turn around at least once and flash us her ta-ta's...lol...sorry for being such a perv...heh,heh,heh


 
its not her bro sorry ..i hope ur just kiddn lol..shes a tanker in real life ... im saddened that she wont come correct because i happen to like the fuel that tanker carrries ..if you catch my drift ...no pun intended.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 29, 2011)

A that 707 ain't no joke .... My earth days that's what I loved to use good growth on 707. I have used it almost all 707 is cheaper n u get more! I love auto the bud in water in abi is water have u ever used coco? It my first tym got pop that cherry


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Any of you guy&#8217;s out there having any issues with Roots Organics Soil? I&#8217;m using the 707 formula and I can never seem to give my plants enough (N) with this soil, I was having some (N) deficiencies with the blue diesel on my last grow&#8230;I though the BD was just a (N) hog, the 707 must be really light on the (N) I&#8217;m also noticing a lot of the fan leaves seem to get a little brown and crispy with the 707, so I have adjusted my potted plants with little garden lime and Epsom Salt scratched into the top of the soil just in case the crispy leave are a due to cal/mag deficiency, the (N) will be adjusted with a hot tea.
> I had just the opposite experience with FFOF, I couldn&#8217;t get my plant to fade in the late stages of flower. You know for the prices we have to for superior soils that don&#8217;t live up to the hype are starting to inspire me to start mixing up my own soils&#8230;fuck you Roots and fuck you FFOF


Coot - I had almost the exact same problem in my current Roots grow. You'll see my same issues posted MANY weeks ago. I went back and checked my charts and noticed I didn't put in enough lime (tsp. instead of tbsp.) I did like you and amended the top couple inches. Soil has recovered nicely. Can't comment on the "N" issues as my two strains have two very different feeding requirements. One thing I though about trying in the future was a modified version of Subcool's Super Soil recipe. All the components are available locally. I think Subcool even has a YouTube on his soil recipe. 

When growing indoor, I usually do WaterFarm Scrog. I went the organic soil route this time. One we (island growers) get over this GH hump, i'll be back outdoors. Just too fawkin' sketchy right now.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Any of you guy&#8217;s out there having any issues with Roots Organics Soil? I&#8217;m using the 707 formula and I can never seem to give my plants enough (N) with this soil, I was having some (N) deficiencies with the blue diesel on my last grow&#8230;I though the BD was just a (N) hog, the 707 must be really light on the (N) I&#8217;m also noticing a lot of the fan leaves seem to get a little brown and crispy with the 707, so I have adjusted my potted plants with little garden lime and Epsom Salt scratched into the top of the soil just in case the crispy leave are a due to cal/mag deficiency, the (N) will be adjusted with a hot tea.
> I had just the opposite experience with FFOF, I couldn&#8217;t get my plant to fade in the late stages of flower. You know for the prices we have to for superior soils that don&#8217;t live up to the hype are starting to inspire me to start mixing up my own soils&#8230;fuck you Roots and fuck you FFOF


I thought you were using your own version of Subcool's super soil?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 30, 2011)

Shit I guess I'm beeing egnored Lolz not a problem. Piece out.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2011)

thump easy said:


> Shit I guess I'm beeing egnored Lolz not a problem. Piece out.


brah, is english your first language? I imagine you didn't get a reply because your grammar is 3rd grade quality. I don't mean to come off like a pompus ass but,..who can read this shit? Look at your two last post! More words were spelled wrong than right. I'm sure if your written grammar picks up, people will answer your questions. Dude, it's hard times now. No one can afford a translator for RIU! That is why you didn't get an answer!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2011)

RIP BJ Penn. What was one of the worst UFC cards that I have ever seen turned out to be BJ's 'Swan Song'. In a fight that wasn't even close against Nick Diaz. BJ has decided it's time to call it quits. I'd personally like to thank BJ for all the years of great MMA entertainment he has provided us islanders. Hopefully Sean Penn can bring the 50th state even more Penn excitement in the future?

For you BJ, I will do a Whitaker Blue's wake n Bake today. Mahalo for all the good memories you gave us islanders over the years.

Best fighter of the night,...hands down Cowboy Cerrone!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

that was a boring card. not much highlights throughout the night. if ufc comes to hawaii, I bet BJ will fight one more time, jus scrap. 

also it's reagan penn that's starting to make his mark in mma. 






not sean penn, lol. sean penn is an actor...


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that was a boring card. not much highlights throughout the night. if ufc comes to hawaii, I bet BJ will fight one more time, jus scrap.
> 
> also it's reagan penn that's starting to make his mark in mma.
> 
> ...



God Damn, at 59 I gotta stop with the "Wake & Bake" shit! Sean, Reagan, it's all good......kinda!?#&@ But I'm glad BJ has decided to call it quits. I wish he would have retired before the first Edgar fight. You know gone out on top of his game like homie did last month in the UFC


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

ya, it's to bad BJ had to go out like this. it seems he just doesn't have that killer instinct like he used too. having a family can do that to you though. hopefully his brother will continue to carry the flag and find his way to the ufc. I'm sure he is on dana's radar. a few more fights and we might see another penn in the ufc.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 30, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, is english your first language? I imagine you didn't get a reply because your grammar is 3rd grade quality. I don't mean to come off like a pompus ass but,..who can read this shit? Look at your two last post! More words were spelled wrong than right. I'm sure if your written grammar picks up, people will answer your questions. Dude, it's hard times now. No one can afford a translator for RIU! That is why you didn't get an answer!


No I understand puna but ! No ones got the tym in hawii bra or did I say that right? But u did come off like a Dick! That's cool o I gotcha I'm not welcome hear. Buy the way id slap the hawian out of your jenetics if u say that to me in person. Fuck u 2. I bet u didn't need translation for that fucken fagett.


----------



## tardis (Oct 30, 2011)

thump easy said:


> No I understand puna but ! No ones got the tym in hawii bra or did I say that right? But u did come off like a Dick! That's cool o I gotcha I'm not welcome hear. Buy the way id slap the hawian out of your jenetics if u say that to me in person. Fuck u 2. I bet u didn't need translation for that fucken fagett.


I'm trying to figure out if he's serious or trolling....


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> I'm trying to figure out if he's serious or trolling....


eh tardis me too ... one minute he has a sexxy chest picture and the next he's talkin abt coming out of prison and says Piece out ? ...isnt it usually peace out ? 
I think gangsters say piece out alot ...when they troll.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 30, 2011)

That I'm out's a joke over hear geting out of jail cuz growers hear the first thing they do is go to the hydro for another set up. It was a joke. I don't know what trolling is. But I'm not gona get bent over it gangster not! That's to funny no I'm just a grower looking to kill tym wen I'm not gardening. It was kinda rood. People can get touchie about spelling more than religion or war. It's the way life is. Ya u fuck with me on a Sunday I'm gona get mad. But if I spell wrong I'm gona get executed or Hung. Wow happy growing to u n all the gardeners I'm realtime out. Touch phones suck. N if u gona tell me fuck me in a pleasnt way well I'm still gona take it for face value. N lash back. I'm not gona win but hey ill have a crack it. U can't knock me if I try.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2011)

to bad he's shipping out , im gunna miss that guy .. i thought he was a bot for a minute.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 30, 2011)

I think BJ showed a lot of heart in that fight. I mean, he was outclassed but he stayed in there and banged with Diaz for 3 rounds. He landed some pretty good shots too! I know GSP wouldn't do that. Go BJ!


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 30, 2011)

Dust storm affected the green resilience of these photos ( shiitttty camera excuse ) ..but yes indeedy they smell sweeeety.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 30, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> DANG Punatic- Those hazes stopped me in my tracks! Marvelous! Would love to hear about the Heidis and Bamboos genetic make-up..... were those all in the greenhouse?


 Hey Surfed, Haze were from bag seed from a girl named Heidi not sure on genetics but 2 different pheno's hence bamboo and heidi. First set from seed had me totally unprepared for the 3x strech when i went to flowering 
I like to put them in front of the house door for size reference but shit i couldn't fit some  hahaha


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks. Got to be a mean high.... hazes in Hawaii mmm mmm good...

Keep holding it down at 1st bay!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 31, 2011)

Both require 3 moth of veg minimum a set I tried at 2 months hermied.
Bamboo flowered in 68 Days, Heidi finnished off at day 98 !
Both need a hell of alot of time and maintenance, by far the needyest ever.I finnished "Muttiple" crops while waiting for these.
But in the end they were both amazing in thier own way.I crossed each sister back to the brother and now my "Haze" work(love affair) begins


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 31, 2011)

Trainwreck almost ready. Hope those thunder storms don't hit.They have been budding 4wks.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 31, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Trainwreck almost ready. Hope those thunder storms don't hit.They have been budding 4wks.View attachment 1864361View attachment 1864362


looking good kiddo..


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 31, 2011)

thump easy said:


> . It was kinda rood. People can get touchie about spelling more than religion or war. It's the way life is. Ya u fuck with me on a Sunday I'm gona get mad. But if I spell wrong I'm gona get executed or Hung. Wow happy growing to u n all the gardeners I'm realtime out. Touch phones suck. N if u gona tell me fuck me in a pleasnt way well I'm still gona take it for face value. N lash back. I'm not gona win but hey ill have a crack it. U can't knock me if I try.


dude, your are a fucking moron of the highest degree! By the pic, I see your still hanging around here too. Perhaps you can learn some basic grammar?

http://www.soimmature.com/sub_pages/all_thumb_subs/page_toilet_turd.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2011)

Guy's thanks for your input, I do use super soil. I checked my super soil&#8217;s Ph&#8217;s and it in the 5.3 range, but the plants go fuck-o- before they go into the super soil so I might have two problems&#8230;lol..my super soil will get a few extra scoops of lime and Epsom salt for good measure and naturally I&#8217;ll do the same to the remaining with the Roots 707 and see what happens&#8230;.Moving forward I&#8217;m going to load up on &#8220;Black Gold&#8221; and amend it accordingly and see what happens. Good thing about having problems is you learn something.

Sheck I do have ventilation issues in my bathroom, the other day while evacuating my bowels I actually passed out sitting on the bowl&#8230;..The previous night I loaded up on Sauerkraut Hot Dogs (Nathan&#8217;s Hot Dogs) and for whatever reason it made my innards very disgusting&#8230;I have since installed some SUBA diving apparatus next to the bowl as a safety precaution..lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2011)

funny post puna,  but the post would've had a greater effect if it was presented like this, lol


Puna Bud said:


> dude, your are a fucking moron of the highest degree! By the pic, I see your still hanging around here too. Perhaps you can learn some basic grammar?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 31, 2011)

Ima tell u something real talk. I know some of r hating cuz i grow fucken bad to the fuckn bone. I'm not talkn about my erection. I'm calling u out for a weed compition. Urs its against mine. Let's c some pics n ill fly out send my meds over n let's handle it like a real man should instead of over the computer. Don't hate me cuss I'm good. I'm fuckn calling u out! That plant didn't travel for the sake of travel. It came cuz I can bust it out. Your people from those islands came to me!!!!! Over in long beach big fuckers. I can see you hating n your groopies to. Some your friends p.m. me n asked me to ignore u. But I want a battle u. How am I gona win your a tribe n its just me from California! Buy my lonesome what u guys don't know how to fight fair.? N your talkn about gang members. Your no better so let me plan my vacation what do u say? We will bang it out with weed!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm stating my arsinal now. Clipn babies so I can serve u platnuim master og... King Luo xiii..... Buba gum fire ogee....... N sour afgooie dee ogee. My personal cut. Ima serve it to u like an apitizer!!!! It will be the best thing that ever touched your lips n im talking about the lips on your face. Bring your friends n their weed. Cooter n greenhorn u guess r invited bring your best. With u... I will battle with weed. U can call me Luke skywalker. N don't call me chooiy cuz I'm brown..


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Guy's thanks for your input, I do use super soil. I checked my super soil&#8217;s Ph&#8217;s and it in the 5.3 range, but the plants go fuck-o- before they go into the super soil so I might have two problems&#8230;lol..my super soil will get a few extra scoops of lime and Epsom salt for good measure and naturally I&#8217;ll do the same to the remaining with the Roots 707 and see what happens&#8230;.Moving forward I&#8217;m going to load up on &#8220;Black Gold&#8221; and amend it accordingly and see what happens. Good thing about having problems is you learn something.
> 
> Cooter use the chart on the right side of the graphic below:
> View attachment 1864884


----------



## Sheckster (Oct 31, 2011)

thump easy said:


> I'm stating my arsinal now. Clipn babies so I can serve u platnuim master og... King Luo xiii..... Buba gum fire ogee....... N sour afgooie dee ogee. My personal cut. Ima serve it to u like an apitizer!!!! It will be the best thing that ever touched your lips n im talking about the lips on your face. Bring your friends n their weed.


Well your whole "arsenal" is OG or og based..... King Louis XIII is just a pheno of Tahoe... 
tasty but nothing you named is gonna be as strong as the Abusive Cut or Raskal Fire cut..
Everybody has og cuts now... you haven't named anything that stands above anything here....
LOL I'm surprised you are not growing skywalker og or chewbacca og!

The cuts you named are what you would find at any typical dispensary in Cali... 

Things just grow better here in Hawaii... 
I would bet that you and your genetics wouldn't even give Tardis a run for his money with his Subcool's "Best Hybrids in the Whole World" strains

How good your genetics are depends on what your source is... 
Only decent King Louis 13 cuts are from the Armenian dudes in San Fernando/Sun Valley area... 
If you are getting your cuts from there than it's just gonna be slightly better than average...

No way you could grow it better anywhere else-


----------



## thump easy (Oct 31, 2011)

I just p.med them so your up for challenge? its the grower I herd that about hawii let's c. Hell ya I like it already!!!!!
I gota get my daughter ready for Halloween ill check tommorow! This is gona b fun don't concentrate on the gramers focus on the bud!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 31, 2011)

What about presidential ogee ?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 31, 2011)

Platnium master og is a cut not anyonehas!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's thanks for your input, I do use super soil. I checked my super soils Phs and it in the 5.3 range, but the plants go fuck-o- before they go into the super soil so I might have two problemslol..my super soil will get a few extra scoops of lime and Epsom salt for good measure and naturally Ill do the same to the remaining with the Roots 707 and see what happens.Moving forward Im going to load up on Black Gold and amend it accordingly and see what happens. Good thing about having problems is you learn something.
> ...


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like we have a few rain delays coming up ...big island they say is gunna get hammered ... time cover the hoop hizzzzies lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 1865560View attachment 1865559Looks like we have a few rain delays coming up ...big island they say is gunna get hammered ... time cover the hoop hizzzzies lol
> 
> View attachment 1865558


That 1st chodes pic is nutz...awesome Pep!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres a few shot of the KO Kush, I started the germination process on 27th 9 out of 10 popped within 36 hours. The little farts were put into 16 oz solo cups filled with lovely Black Gold potting mix, I usually do a 50/50 mix coco to Black Gold but I didnt have any coco and I had really great experiences using BG as a seedling mix . Yesterday was the first day the sprouts broke through the potting mix and they seem to have a little vigor early on hopefully the vigor continues.cheehooo!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> its not her bro sorry ..i hope ur just kiddn lol..shes a tanker in real life ... im saddened that she wont come correct because i happen to like the fuel that tanker carrries ..if you catch my drift ...no pun intended.


Hahaha no it is not me, but who is this pepperbelly talking like they know me???


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha no it is not me, but who is this pepperbelly talking like they know me???


na i dont know you KG ..but that gal is a tanker ... I mean she's loaded !


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Heres a few shot of the KO Kush, I started the germination process on 27th 9 out of 10 popped within 36 hours. The little farts were put into 16 oz solo cups filled with lovely Black Gold potting mix, I usually do a 50/50 mix coco to Black Gold but I didnt have any coco and I had really great experiences using BG as a seedling mix . Yesterday was the first day the sprouts broke through the potting mix and they seem to have a little vigor early on hopefully the vigor continues.cheehooo!


 
those babies are submerged eh ...wow ..how long did you dunk em for? ...btw ... loving the wax crescent !


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> na i dont know you KG ..but that gal is a tanker ... I mean she's loaded !


 
Haha ok still confused lol


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha no it is not me, but who is this pepperbelly talking like they know me???


Didn't you accidentally post a shot of your plants where we could see your underwear clad reflection in the mirror??..... I remember cause somebody like Cooter or Pepper was getting a microchubby over the ordeal 
_
Watch all the pervs go back and look for that picture!_


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahahaha no it was my mom and I deleted it lol lmao!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Didn't you accidentally post a shot of your plants where we could see your underwear clad reflection in the mirror??..... I remember cause somebody like Cooter or Pepper was getting a microchubby over the ordeal
> _
> Watch all the pervs go back and look for that picture!_


i'll let cooter answer this one ...lol ...i used the tanker term as in loaded with all the assests of a good gal !


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I wear a 4/5 lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahaha, he is the one who told me about it!! and said sorry for you being mean to me????????


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

So now your making fun of my mom???


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha, he is the one who told me about it!! and said sorry for you being mean to me????????


ahhhhh , yeah Cooter is very observant like that...... he dont miss much...lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

so what the hell is this all about?? What you like my mom's boobs???? lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> so what the hell is this all about?? What you like my mom's boobs???? lol


you tell me ? ... i dont see any bOObies .. that lady in ur avatar is ur mom ? now im confused.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

NOO the one in the reflection lol was!!!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> NOO the one in the reflection lol was!!!!!


 
ahh shit KG


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> its not her bro sorry ..i hope ur just kiddn lol..shes a tanker in real life ... im saddened that she wont come correct because i happen to like the fuel that tanker carrries ..if you catch my drift ...no pun intended.


What does this mean????????????????? How do you know anything if you don't know me as you said "in real life" ?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> What does this mean????????????????? How do you know anything if you don't know me as you said "in real life" ?????


pepper was probably drunk when he made that statement. lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

What island does pepper live on??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> What island does pepper live on??


 oahu. .....[/CO


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pepper was probably drunk when he made that statement. lol


i think so , i need a breathlizer on my pc sometimes ..lol ..i call people out enough when im sober let alone when i got a buzz...but yeah i think , i mean i thought they were talking abt the avatar ..she had .. lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

no what does come correct mean??? what did i do????


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know, what it means.......I am saying I have never lied about anything!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> no what does come correct mean??? what did i do????


 pepper was drunk. he has made similar posts in the past that don't make sense, we've come to look past that and take it as him having one of those days. I'm almost positive he meant nothing by it and probably doesn't even remember posting it


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ya he does he is instant messaging me too lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Ya he does he is instant messaging me too lol


he's drunk again! lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

No this stuff is just not funny.......


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> no what does come correct mean??? what did i do????


Maybe he wants someone to correct his homework?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Didn't you accidentally post a shot of your plants where we could see your underwear clad reflection in the mirror??..... I remember cause somebody like Cooter or Pepper was getting a microchubby over the ordeal
> _
> Watch all the pervs go back and look for that picture!_


It was her mom in the back ground in her chonies if my memory severs me correctly.....mircochub all the way.booooing!lmao


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pepper was drunk. he has made similar posts in the past that don't make sense, we've come to look past that and take it as him having one of those days. I'm almost positive he meant nothing by it and probably doesn't even remember posting it


thanks for the clarification Doc .... it was one of those days ... i hope kG can find it in her heart to forgive .


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Maybe he wants someone to correct his homework?


thats funny right there !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> i need a breathlizer on my pc sometimes


LOL...thats fucking funny dude!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

lawd have mercy!!!! yumboldt x arcata trainwreck


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he's drunk again! lol


instant classic !


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Whatever I have already had enough problems with Hawaii.........don't appreciate anyone acting like they know me, especially to say something that your friends obvioulsy thought was rude and needed the drunk explaination lol!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> instant classic !


it's signature worthy lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 1, 2011)

Krip buds Green. But I was just getting into KG vs Pepper. Pepper like your box and wormdrive.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lawd have mercy!!!! yumboldt x arcata trainwreck


Knockout picture doc ...wow look at the leaves making that transition and releasing its nutes....incredible.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I already had a stalker there so I am just about over the whole fucking thing......


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Mahalo Easy Hawaii ....theres a 100' whip on that saw so i can stay up all day !


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

and then he is acting like he knows me and writting me pm asking for a picture..............fucking creepy to me sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Krip buds Green. But I was just getting into KG vs Pepper. Pepper like your box and wormdrive.


ya, they is bomb. I'd like to take the credit but can't. it's kkday's indoor. he grew these. we just started trimming today and gonna continue tomorrow. the G13 haze is looking real bomb too. I'll get them pics up later tonight. gotta hit the beach for a evening session soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> those babies are submerged eh ...wow ..how long did you dunk em for? ...btw ... loving the wax crescent !


Eh Pep....the buggahs soaked for about 36 hours....i fucked up a bunch of seeds trying to do it this way while the moon was still waning....no bueno!....its all about the waxing moon, as nutty as that sounds, but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Im saying bye to this thread!! peace have fun


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Pep....the buggahs soaked for about 36 hours....i fucked up a bunch of seeds trying to do it this way while the moon was still waning....no bueno!....it&#8217;s all about the waxing moon, as nutty as that sounds, but the results speak for themselves.


muchas gracias amigo ! ... that tip worked well , these seedlings are jammin ... gotta get some pic tomorrow ..mi casa is flooded right now .. big down pour here jus now.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 2, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Im saying bye to this thread!! peace have fun


Ohhh just like that- ok then change your name to caligirl420 while you're at it... heheh Gonna miss ya kona, but we'll stay in touch I'm sure...


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hahahahahaha Tb if it was not for your response I would have never checked this hahaha, in my thread they started calling me KonaCali hehehehe!! Always keeping the kona  I will miss you to TB, but you know how to get at me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Just keep in mind that there are diesel strains out there that actually range towards acidic..... I had a grapefruit diesel that was only dialed in at 5.9-6.1pH (Everything else I have thrives at 6.4-6.7pH)
> I would check the venting in your bathroom... I get the feeling that may be contributing to your problems


So i ran some tests on the Roots 707....the ph was 5.0 and my super soil was 5.8 (lime was added during the initial amendment mixing) So there you have it! I suppose if you never run into problems you really never learn anything. The lesson learned here.never believe anything until you test it yourself and I should know better. Obviously Roots has a quality control issue and I wont use it moving forward. Im leaning towards dazzling up some Black Gold and see what happens..The good thing is the NYCD is in a locally produced soil that Im testing out (Ph runoff is 6.3)sad part is the soil isnt 100% organic so initially it has some drawbacks, I have brewed up several buckets with this soil and they always bubble up really nice so whatever bullshit amendments that have been introduced to the soil by arent killing off the microherd, so at least it has that going for it.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So i ran some tests on the Roots 707....the ph was 5.0 and my super soil was 5.8 (lime was added during the initial amendment mixing) So there you have it! I suppose if you never run into problems you really never learn anything. The lesson learned here&#8230;.never believe anything until you test it yourself and I should know better. Obviously Roots has a quality control issue and I won&#8217;t use it moving forward. I&#8217;m leaning towards dazzling up some Black Gold and see what happens&#8230;..The good thing is the NYCD is in a locally produced soil that I&#8217;m testing out (Ph runoff is 6.3)&#8230;sad part is the soil isn&#8217;t 100% organic so initially it has some drawbacks, I have brewed up several buckets with this soil and they always bubble up really nice so whatever bullshit amendments that have been introduced to the soil by aren&#8217;t killing off the microherd, so at least it has that going for it.


 
gettin it dialed in eh .... how bout that Patio plus ... you did pretty good with that didnt ya ? ...that 707 is 40 dollars a bag now , i need a alternative.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> gettin it dialed in eh .... how bout that Patio plus ... you did pretty good with that didnt ya ? ...that 707 is 40 dollars a bag now , i need a alternative.


Hey Pep&#8230;The Kellogg's PP would be my second choice for sure&#8230;. it&#8217;s a little heavy on the wood chips, but I wouldn&#8217;t hesitate on using it. The reason I&#8217;m going to test out the BG is the low NPK .5-0-0 so it&#8217;s fairly inert&#8230;it&#8217;s like a blank canvas&#8230;.I&#8217;m going to use the KISS philosophy with the amendments I&#8217;ll be using. EWC, Guanos, Sea Kelp, Dolomite, and Trace minerals&#8230;something like that..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2011)

New Bubble Jug


----------



## tardis (Nov 3, 2011)

all my plants are sagging over majorly.... not enough light?


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 4, 2011)

Which ones inside or out how old are they. I probably don't know the answer but I thought I'd show you some love.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2011)

Tardis....call Life Alert and tell them that "your plant has fallen and it can't get up"!....lmao...feed'em a few crushed up blue diamonds....that&#8217;ll gett&#8217;em to pop up!....boing!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Tardis....call Life Alert and tell them that "your plant has fallen and it can't get up"!....lmao...feed'em a few crushed up blue diamonds....that&#8217;ll gett&#8217;em to pop up!....boing!


crushed up blue diamonds, lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 5, 2011)

Cooter I role laugh.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 5, 2011)

tardis said:


> all my plants are sagging over majorly.... not enough light?


how many days of no sun light? I've been in grey wet skies for over 10 days straight now and my plants are not sagging? Are you sure it's not from over watering?


----------



## tardis (Nov 5, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> how many days of no sun light? I've been in grey wet skies for over 10 days straight now and my plants are not sagging? Are you sure it's not from over watering?


definelty not overwatering. I think its because this time of year a shadow falls over my yard and the plants just arn't getting enough sun on sunny days.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 6, 2011)

Sup guys. I was thinking about getting some new gear that doesn't cost too much. Anybody have any good/bad things to say about Barney's Farm?

I'm tempted to get their G13 Haze/ L.S.D.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Sup guys. I was thinking about getting some new gear that doesn't cost too much. Anybody have any good/bad things to say about Barney's Farm?
> 
> I'm tempted to get their G13 Haze/ L.S.D.


I hear a lot of bad about barneys but the G13 haze I got from them is the bomb! certainly a keeper. here is a pic. little out of focus but you get the idea...


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I hear a lot of bad about barneys but the G13 haze I got from them is the bomb! certainly a keeper. here is a pic. little out of focus but you get the idea...


Wow, looks good! Thanks G


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I hear a lot of bad about barneys but the G13 haze I got from them is the bomb! certainly a keeper. here is a pic. little out of focus but you get the idea...


Looking nice! Time to invest in a Digital SLR camera with a Macro lens... You guys are growing some wicked shit and we need to see the whole picture 
Barneys was one of the best coffee shops in Amsterdam for many years... 
We need to get together and sample each other's harvests.... I recently scored a Pure Kush (malibu cut) cutting that is just incredible ,,, I haven't tasted Pure Kush like this in over 5 years (even when I lived in LA the pure kush was not the same quality as I had before).... Already crossed it with the blueberry pheno WB....


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 6, 2011)

Surfdout..... Clear out some space in your message box... 

View attachment 1874246


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 6, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Looking nice! Time to invest in a Digital SLR camera with a Macro lens... You guys are growing some wicked shit and we need to see the whole picture
> Barneys was one of the best coffee shops in Amsterdam for many years...
> We need to get together and sample each other's harvests.... I recently scored a Pure Kush (malibu cut) cutting that is just incredible ,,, I haven't tasted Pure Kush like this in over 5 years (even when I lived in LA the pure kush was not the same quality as I had before).... Already crossed it with the blueberry pheno WB....


sounds like you're keeping busy "Shecky" man! Pure Kush, sounds awesome too brah! When is the next time you'll be dropping in on BI? I need to know ahead of time so I can meet you. Please, no last second email saying you'll be here tomorrow. I need a few days notice so I can have my shit together when you arrive. But want to get together next time you're out here.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 6, 2011)

Barney's has been hit and miss over the last few. Maybe a victim of their own success? The Tangerine Dream has been a complete PITA for many, me included. Beans just won't pop. However, their Vanilla Kush is incredibly popular with the WaterFarm crowd (which I primarily use). 

Sample (exchange?  ) harvests... I'm in. Hell, I'd be interested in a viable male or even decent pollen. I have some TGA gear inbound and lookin' to cross.


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 6, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Barney's has been hit and miss over the last few. Maybe a victim of their own success? The Tangerine Dream has been a complete PITA for many, me included. Beans just won't pop. However, their Vanilla Kush is incredibly popular with the WaterFarm crowd (which I primarily use).
> 
> Sample (exchange?  ) harvests... I'm in. Hell, I'd be interested in a viable male or even decent pollen. I have some TGA gear inbound and lookin' to cross.


Are you getting the seeds from Barney's or one of the seedbanks (clearinghouse for older stock)....?????


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 6, 2011)

Shec - I actually got the TD from Attitude and Nirvana. AND, still no success. I have a few TD beans left, but have moved on to something else and once TGA gear arrives, it's Jilly Time!!

Are you thinking if I order TD from Barney's directly I'll get better beans?


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 6, 2011)

lol Dang Fuzz I just posted a whole explanation and my internet timed out... 
Lol technology!!!

I know a few breeders who explained how it works in general terms.. Let me try to expand


1. A breeder can sell seeds themselves for 100% of the profit but they take a certain risk..
2. They can also sell through a dispensary for 60-80% of the price (per pack of 10 seeds) So if the pack is originally sold for $60, then thats about 36-48 dollars per pack ..
3. Can sell through a grow forum with seed auction for 50-80% of the price, 30-48$ per pack
4. Finally Seed banks pay about 30-60% of the price... So $20-48$ per pack...

If *Fuzznuts Seeds* were selling their new line of _Cooter Skunk_ for 60 pack... They would probably want to make max profit... If the first option didnt apply they would probably try # 2 & #3 options before finally settling on #4... the seed banks...

Of course there are seed breeders that sell only through Seed banks... but most of the major seed breeders use seed banks if the first 3 options don't sell.... 
Seed breeders will often have new stock and they will get rid of their *unsold* stock to the seedbanks.

Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup, makes sense and seems logical. Haha... Cooter Skunk.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 6, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> lol Dang Fuzz I just posted a whole explanation and my internet timed out...
> Lol technology!!!
> 
> I know a few breeders who explained how it works in general terms.. Let me try to expand
> ...


Cooter skunk is the Shit


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 6, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Cooter skunk is the Shit



Cooter, where you been hiding that shit. You're holding out!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 6, 2011)

Couldn't get my Barney's TD to pop either, I think I like the VaKu best, Red Cherry Berry was OK as was LSD, but thats just me.

Sorry Sheck, she all open now...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2011)

lots of people I know had crap results with the Tangerine Dream also.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 6, 2011)

Puna Bud- Did you put fire to that 707 or BK yet? She go?

Dang, Dr you boys gonna be rastafaried out....anything you gonna change with the system/nutes before next run?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Puna Bud- Did you put fire to that 707 or BK yet? She go?
> 
> Dang, Dr you boys gonna be rastafaried out....anything you gonna change with the system/nutes before next run?


yup, rastafaried out, lol. actually, yes, there will bw changes. kkdays not gonna run the snake oils(AN) and gonna do it like we used to in the outdoor grow, all by feel and affordable nutes. see how that goes. kkday wants to see if there will be any drastic differences or if the results will be the same. will definitely keep y'all updated. probably fox farms and stuff. still using promix soil.

some subcool dairy queens will finally be going in to flower. they took forever to veg but they look good. they remind me of little mango trees, the look anyway. top heavy bushes. I'll try to get a pic of them when I get a chance. gonna start some tahoe og's soon too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

"Cooter Skunk"....LMAO!!!! &#8230;.watch out for that stuff&#8230;it&#8217;ll give you a lazy eye and then next thing you know you&#8217;ll be graduating from the dueling banjo academy and you&#8217;ll be moving into to Ricky-Bobbie&#8217;s sister&#8217;s double wide trailer&#8230;.lol
Eh Surf'd maybe we'll be able to make that strain if we find any keepers from the Landrace project


----------



## tardis (Nov 7, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Couldn't get my Barney's TD to pop either, I think I like the VaKu best, Red Cherry Berry was OK as was LSD, but thats just me.
> 
> Sorry Sheck, she all open now...


My friends tangerine dream he was only able to pop 1 out of 5 beans. But the one that popped had grown massive. LIke 30 feet tall. I got one picture of me underneith it somewhere.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 7, 2011)

Tardis, you think its possible the lack of sun has the roots too wet and might have a touch of root rot? Even on grey days a fair amount of usable rays get to the plants, might not be enough for overwhelming growth, but do you see all of the other plants in your yard wilting over?


----------



## tardis (Nov 7, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Tardis, you think its possible the lack of sun has the roots too wet and might have a touch of root rot? Even on grey days a fair amount of usable rays get to the plants, might not be enough for overwhelming growth, but do you see all of the other plants in your yard wilting over?


All of my plants which were outside have wilted over. I have them propped up on the fence now. Happend all in the same 3 day period.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

Ho Tardis....got pic's?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

tardis said:


> My friends tangerine dream he was only able to pop 1 out of 5 beans. But the one that popped had grown massive. LIke 30 feet tall. I got one picture of me underneith it somewhere.


damn! where was he growing this? that's three stories high! where da pics? I like see!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

Blueberry in Roots that had a ph around 5.0&#8230;she&#8217;s recovering just fine&#8230;but she looks like hell


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

This is the same blueberry strain as above it's in Roots that i adjusted the ph to about 6.3&#8230;night and day differnce


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

NYCD end of week five


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is the same blueberry strain as above it's in Roots that i adjusted the ph to about 6.3&#8230;night and day differnce


saved that baby's life ... nice work man ... i was wondering how you tested ur soil , all i have is a PHpen for water ... do those 5 color vile packs at the depot work for shit or ?


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 7, 2011)

Coot... The Diesel looks excellent. Deep, dark green!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> saved that baby's life ... nice work man ... i was wondering how you tested ur soil , all i have is a PHpen for water ... do those 5 color vile packs at the depot work for shit or ?


Eh Pep....I use a Ph pen and I cross check with Ph tester strips, Then I cross check that with Ph Adjuster Kit, you can get the Ph strips and the Ph Adjuster kit at Pestsmart&#8230;.if I wasn't such a cheap fucker I&#8217;d invest in a solid Ph pen&#8230;lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Coot... The Diesel looks excellent. Deep, dark green!!


Thanks Fuzz! She's in a locally produced soil (Hawaiian Earth Products $30 something a yard)...I&#8217;m curious to see how she'll finish


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> saved that baby's life ... nice work man ... i was wondering how you tested ur soil , all i have is a PHpen for water ... do those 5 color vile packs at the depot work for shit or ?


Those Home Depot thingies work okay....if you use them make sure to use distilled water if you&#8217;re testing the soil you can test the run off too for a comparison...They&#8217;re accurate enough for a ball park readings


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2011)

Down Goes Frazier! &#8230;.Down Goes Frazier!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn... Just gotta say, love the smell of flowering PE. Fawk is that some fine shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Damn... Just gotta say, love the smell of flowering PE. Fawk is that some fine shit.


Pic's Fuzz! Where's da peeeks brah?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting on the pic of the 30ft tangerine dream lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm still waiting on the pic of the 30ft tangerine dream lol


I need a drink for this one !


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, you can't just say something about a 30ft plant and expect us not to be curious! hahahhaha


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhh shit... Pressures on Tardis 

Ok, let me see if I can snap a few of the PE and load them up.


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 8, 2011)

View attachment 1878552

Wow 30 feet is pretty big!!


Trichy Bastard said:


> Yeah, you can't just say something about a 30ft plant and expect us not to be curious! hahahhaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> View attachment 1878552
> 
> Wow 30 feet is pretty big!!


nice, what are those? 15ft? if that's 30, the dude in the pic is 15 ft. tall.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice, what are those? 15ft? if that's 30, the dude in the pic is 15 ft. tall.


True, it's more like a 16 footer, which is more realistic, but still- it's pretty damn formidable and I bet you wish it was in your yard! lol...


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a beer can pyramid that was 30 ' tall once , but i didnt tell everyone that i drank um alone lol. ....haaaha haa... ... BuRP


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 9, 2011)

Snow on the mountain. WE can have our RIU get to gether playing in the snow this winter. A joint at 13,000 gets you wasted. Old shot from2008 feb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Snow on the mountain. WE can have our RIU get to gether playing in the snow this winter. A joint at 13,000 gets you wasted. Old shot from2008 febView attachment 1879481View attachment 1879482View attachment 1879483


Thats awesome East!


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Pine Express appetizer to hold you over , this is closer to 30 " not quite 30' ..but when i toked it up it felt like a 60 footer from Axe Men hit me on the head ...lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

90ft. or not 90ft., that is the question.... biggest wave ever?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/09/garrett-mcnamara-surfer-world-record_n_1084040.html


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn Garrett- I guess Red Bull gives you balls too......


----------



## howsweetitis (Nov 9, 2011)

sup bullehs... just found this thread... been growing hydro for about a year... medical of course... recently converted to dwc vs rdwc cause of heat issues... cant really grow outside cause i live in a fairly "upscale" neighborhood so it has to be indoors... which sucks cause my ghost chilis and red habaneros are mackin outside. anyhow tried growing every which way including UPSIDE DOWN in a tomato thing (weak plant cause root zone was too small)... looking forward to seeing your journals... currently i have a maui sativa and a afgoo vegging... gonna flick the sativa into flowering after i get the scrog screen filled by bout 50%... dont know wtf is up with this maui sativa but she stretches HUGE... had to cut down the last plant cause she was 4' tall 4' wide and my light couldnt handle her for another 5 weeks along with the heat issues killing the roots... 

had a chance to get some "death star" who ever grew it thanks for that stuff... was awesome medicine for my headache...


----------



## howsweetitis (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I hear a lot of bad about barneys but the G13 haze I got from them is the bomb! certainly a keeper. here is a pic. little out of focus but you get the idea...
> ]


looks TASTY. those nugs look FAT


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 9, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> View attachment 1878552
> 
> Wow 30 feet is pretty big!!


Dude, did you take that pic? Where?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

howsweetitis said:


> looks TASTY. those nugs look FAT


hey wassup dude. welcome to the HI thread


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 10, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Dude, did you take that pic? Where?


Yes, GPS co-ordinates please, er um, no particular reason


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 10, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Dude, did you take that pic? Where?


Nope- Someone sent it to me.. 
Said it was a 16 footer from NorCal


----------



## howsweetitis (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey wassup dude. welcome to the HI thread


thanks... this just an outside type of thread or hydro guys can run a muck too?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2011)

howsweetitis said:


> thanks... this just an outside type of thread or hydro guys can run a muck too?


it's a.. 'anyone from, or live in hawai'i, thread', indoor or out. even though it's in the outdoor section, lol. but ya, anything goes in here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Nope- Someone sent it to me..
> Said it was a 16 footer from NorCal


I was thinking that was about a 16 footer. could you imagine how big a 30 footer must look like?


still waiting on the pic.....


----------



## howsweetitis (Nov 13, 2011)

if we could grow outside in hawaii no issues like humbolt, im pretty sure some growers would be record setting in no time... a 30' plant though? im interested in a 30' tall plant.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

ahhhhh your goin for it eh ..i see you got a door framed in ....cost efficient 2x2's as well ...nice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2011)

howsweetitis said:


> if we could grow outside in hawaii no issues like humbolt, im pretty sure some growers would be record setting in no time... a 30' plant though? im interested in a 30' tall plant.


ya, I wouldn't doubt it either. but this is hawaii. where in the state are you gonna grow a 30ft herb tree? 30ft is equivalent to a 3 story building!.  how the hell you gonna hide that? 


so where da pics at tardis?? still waiting, lol


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, I wouldn't doubt it either. but this is hawaii. where in the state are you gonna grow a 30ft herb tree? 30ft is equivalent to a 3 story building!.  how the hell you gonna hide that?
> 
> 
> so where da pics at tardis?? still waiting, lol


I exagerated. But here is a cool pic.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> I exagerated. But here is a cool pic.


not 30ft, but still cool ass pic.

thanks 



edt... lol! I googled 30ft marijuana plant and this pic was at the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> ahhhhh your goin for it eh ..i see you got a door framed in ....cost efficient 2x2's as well ...nice.


The buggah is on wheels too, so i can chase the sun around my yard.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The buggah is on wheels too, so i can chase the sun around my yard.


badass idea , call me for inspection when ur pau !


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not 30ft, but still cool ass pic.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


check out the fuckers from C.A.M.P. ...got the sidearms exposed like they just caught a war criminal or something....stand down Colonel stand down already.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 14, 2011)

Coot - Sweet Ghouse!! Just big enough to have the MJ nomes  look after your weed. Just be mindful that rippers don't become too interested in what may be going on inside.


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Uhm, i like chronic


----------



## kkday (Nov 16, 2011)

god dam some girl just payed $240 for a half oz of my yumboltXtrainwreck das what I'm talking about.

shecky lmk me and green horn get some time off work. Lets hook up


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 16, 2011)

Right on hope she has friends!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 17, 2011)

kkday said:


> god dam some girl just payed $240 for a half oz of my yumboltXtrainwreck das what I'm talking about.
> 
> shecky lmk me and green horn get some time off work. Lets hook up


I hope thats malahini not kamaina price


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2011)

808toker said:


> I hope thats malahini not kamaina price


one thing good about kkday, the weight is ALWAYS on point. none of this bullshit short a gram or 2 or 3. lol but $240 is the standard street price for a half in oahu. to people who grow or got a solid connection it might sound pricey but that's been the standard since forever. 

trainwreck x yumboldt


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 17, 2011)

Holy FAWK Green... That is some of the absolute frostiest bud I have ever seen! It's like the trics are on steroids. Props to you and K. Reps coming to both of you. 

So, is that gear available somewhere or is this locally bred? Would LOVE to have that in the garden


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Holy FAWK Green... That is some of the absolute frostiest bud I have ever seen! It's like the trics are on steroids. Props to you and K. Reps coming to both of you.
> 
> So, is that gear available somewhere or is this locally bred? Would LOVE to have that in the garden


it was one of those rare seeds you find in a lb of weed. locally grown but the strain came from Cali. it is some bomb ass smoke! no seeds but there is clones that you can find locally if you look in the right place


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah... Got it. Will have to start lookin'


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> one thing good about kkday, the weight is ALWAYS on point. none of this bullshit short a gram or 2 or 3. lol but $240 is the standard street price for a half in oahu. to people who grow or got a solid connection it might sound pricey but that's been the standard since forever.
> 
> trainwreck x yumboldt


at $240.00 a half. What do you get with it, one tee-shirt and 3 bars of Sex Wax? Shezz, here on the Big Island ounces are at $200. to $250.00 for da best meds around these parts. All my ounces are 2 to 4 grams over too. 

The problem with the industry in Hawaii, and everywhere is this. Everybody and their uncles are growing now days. Extreme shit,to extreme 'Fire',and everything inbetween. Personally, after next election I will have a family meeting and then decide what our next move will be. If the medical cannabis laws don't get friendlier here,....I'm 70% sure Cali or Colorado has a plan for us. I'd love to move to Denver, but they have a Pit Bull law saying no Pit Bulls allowed in city limits. That would be a problem, as I have three "Bullies",...that I love dearly. But the Cannabis laws not changing would be an even bigger problem in my eyes.

If we all love this plant , we owe it to ourselves to try and make a change! We are running outta time, and the "right" is mounting a major pushback. As you can see it has already started in some states ...the pushback that is! 

PS I almost forgot, nice Pic KKday!!! 

Roger


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> at $240.00 a half. What do you get with it, one tee-shirt and 3 bars of Sex Wax? Shezz, here on the Big Island ounces are at $200. to $250.00 for da best meds around these parts. All my ounces are 2 to 4 grams over too.
> 
> The problem with the industry in Hawaii, and everywhere is this. Everybody and their uncles are growing now days. Extreme shit,to extreme 'Fire',and everything inbetween. Personally, after next election I will have a family meeting and then decide what our next move will be. If the medical cannabis laws don't get friendlier here,....I'm 70% sure Cali or Colorado has a plan for us. I'd love to move to Denver, but they have a Pit Bull law saying no Pit Bulls allowed in city limits. That would be a problem, as I have three "Bullies",...that I love dearly. But the Cannabis laws not changing would be an even bigger problem in my eyes.
> 
> ...


 C'mon punabud. you of all people should know why the bud is cheaper on the big island. for 1, cause it's all outdoor and outdoor grows don't cost much to maintain compared to an indoor grow and 2 cause everyone can grow there and there is lots of land to grow the ganga! Oahu is all concrete jungle...250 an oz on the big island?... does THAT come with wax too?? lol sounds kinda pricey for the BI

one more thing I forgot to add. you overscale your weight 2-4 grams over?!  wow!! wish you lived here. I'd buy ounces from you all day long and make 1/8ths to sell from the extra you throw in. I'd be a rich fuck in no time. if you ever come live oahu, let me know. If I move big island, I will definitely be looking to hook up with you.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> C'mon punabud. you of all people should know why the bud is cheaper on the big island. for 1, cause it's all outdoor and outdoor grows don't cost much to maintain compared to an indoor grow and 2 cause everyone can grow there and there is lots of land to grow the ganga! Oahu is all concrete jungle...250 an oz on the big island?... does THAT come with wax too?? lol sounds kinda pricey for the BI
> 
> one more thing I forgot to add. you overscale your weight 2-4 grams over?!  wow!! wish you lived here. I'd buy ounces from you all day long and make 1/8ths to sell from the extra you throw in. I'd be a rich fuck in no time. if you ever come live oahu, let me know. If I move big island, I will definitely be looking to hook up with you.


actually Doc, you're wrong on one aspect. Get plenty people here who grow indoors! Doc, prices on BI has nothing to do with where it's grown(inside or out). Let me educate you on some basic cannabis facts. Economics 101, it's called "supply & demand". On the Big Island cannabis far exceeds the demand here. In doing so it drives prices down. Were on Oahu, demand exceeds supply driving up costs. You understand that right?

As for the comment about a T-shirt & a few bars of wax. Perhaps you're not old enough to understand that joke? In the old days when buying a surfboard. The shop would throw at you a tee-shirt or two, and plenty bars of wax.
Why do I always have my ounces several grams over? Because I was always depending on others for distribution, again because of supply & demand being the driving factor Middle men tend to "pinch". So I make it a bit over and everbody is happy. Plus, if your a middle man who do you wanna work for? The guy who stuff is over, or the guy who packets are on point? I do to stay above competition.

Did you guys ever write or call some product companies on mainland for "Free Samples" like I suggested you do? You see, I don't grow large weight anymore. Just personals. But with each grow I do a side by side grow competitition with different nutes I got for free or just postage paid. It allows me to find out which works best for different strains.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> actually Doc, you're wrong on one aspect. Get plenty people here who grow indoors! Doc, prices on BI has nothing to do with where it's grown(inside or out). Let me educate you on some basic cannabis facts. Economics 101, it's called "supply & demand". On the Big Island cannabis far exceeds the demand here. In doing so it drives prices down. Were on Oahu, demand exceeds supply driving up costs. You understand that right?
> 
> As for the comment about a T-shirt & a few bars of wax. Perhaps you're not old enough to understand that joke? In the old days when buying a surfboard. The shop would throw at you a tee-shirt or two, and plenty bars of wax.
> Why do I always have my ounces several grams over? Because I was always depending on others for distribution, again because of supply & demand being the driving factor Middle men tend to "pinch". So I make it a bit over and everbody is happy. Plus, if your a middle man who do you wanna work for? The guy who stuff is over, or the guy who packets are on point? I do to stay above competition.
> ...


 puna, I know about supply and demand, that's what I was saying by anyone can grow there!! the supply exceeds the demand. 

and prices do matter if it's grown indoor or outdoor. outdoor you pay for nutes, and soil ammendments. indoor, if you're on it, you pay for the soil, nutes, electricity for lights and ac and fans running, CO2, pay for setting up a grow room, etc., etc. I'm pretty sure you trying to make a profit right? so you gotta price your product accordingly. 

as far as the wax comment, sure I understand it, lol!!!! to this day they still throw you wax, leash, t-shirt with a purchase. especially a t-shirt, free promo. never purchased a board lately, huh? lol


if I'm a middle man, I want my guy to be on point. not over, not under, but on point. that way there is no " oh, but I always give you over, try helping me out some.." blah, blah, blah. no favors, just business. and in kkdays operation, there is no middle man, he is the man. there is no need to scale over unless you trying to hook someone up. you scale them over, they will expect it everytime. 

never did do the free samples. reason being, they wouldn't last throughout the whole grow. but the grow shops do kick free samples of product all the time. just don't use em.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

I feel a Hawaii Cannabis Breeders Cup taking shape on here !


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> I feel a Hawaii Cannabis Breeders Cup taking shape on here !


 
Rookie of the YEAR award right here if it ever goes down .... I got this.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm entering the seniors section of the compotion. Will get someone with a good camera and send some shots soon.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

Yo , I dig the weekend whopper deals at Nirvana every once in a while i participate in some of the souveniers deals they have....Whoa 
but NOT this week Brother ... me need seed not grow bags.... they need to step up their game....see what im sayin : http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/19-weekend-whopper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

nothing exciting to report but still chugging along. this is what the flower room is looking like 1 week into flower....... also some pics of the kali mist that was harvested last week and a dry nug shot of one of the popcorn buds from the yumboldt x trainwreck.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nothing exciting to report but still chugging along. this is what the flower room is looking like 1 week into flower....... also some pics of the kali mist that was harvested last week and a dry nug shot of one of the popcorn buds from the yumboldt x trainwreck.


ohhhhh Frosty lady ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> ohhhhh Frosty lady ...


I love that one you got in your avatar. I always find myself staring at it every time I open the hawai'i thread. is it still going or did you harvest that one? it looks just like a christmas tree. just in time for the season too. if you still got that badboy, you gotta take some pics with some ornaments on it and presents under it.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love that one you got in your avatar. I always find myself staring at it every time I open the hawai'i thread. is it still going or did you harvest that one? it looks just like a christmas tree. just in time for the season too. if you still got that badboy, you gotta take some pics with some ornaments on it and presents under it.


No doubt , I wish i still had that thing ... just think i could have tardis hold the extension ladder while i climbed 40' to the top !
twas a greenhouse seed , lemon haze ( i know you pretty much like anything haze lol ) ...but yeah like 8oz's of killahz ...not tight nugs but fluffy and stoney lol....burn smooth gave it lots of sweets and a lil shot of supa thrive...badass plant...thx bro


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

I would put a tangerine on top if i could ...jus sayin


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2011)

WTF? Suddenly i'm public enemy #1.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 18, 2011)

So Dr, what you guys running this run?


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

tardis said:


> WTF? Suddenly i'm public enemy #1.


just a little fun is all Tardis dont take it personnal ...people allways pickin on me ... i just brush it off my sleeve.


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> just a little fun is all Tardis dont take it personnal ...people allways pickin on me ... i just brush it off my sleeve.


Ok, my turn in the bucket. lol. Wasn't sure if my stoned ass actually accidently offended someone. Yeah I exaggerated, but that plant I saw was huge, much bigger than I am. But glad to hear I wasn't causing problems.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 18, 2011)

tardis said:


> Ok, my turn in the bucket. lol. Wasn't sure if my stoned ass actually accidently offended someone. Yeah I exaggerated, but that plant I saw was huge, much bigger than I am. But glad to hear I wasn't causing problems.


Not as far as im concerned it wasnt .... it was all just a big tangerine dream.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> So Dr, what you guys running this run?


yumboldt x trainwreck

dairy queen TGA 

I think that's about it?
kkday was impressed with the weight and grade of the yumboldt x trainwreck and so was I. he made that his bread and butter. the dairy queen was from seed that was vegging forever. DQ is a very slow vegger. it finally took off though and is in the flower room with the TW x yumboldt. it is nice and full. it looks like they starting to stretch 1 week into flower.
.... last run had soma deisel and somango, that didn't make the cut. those bitches actually hermied so had to cut kinda earlier than expected, and in my opinion, the smoke is mids. 
last run had SLH, not sure if there is any in this run, I don't think so. it was pretty good smoke tho. real frosty.
G13 haze from barneys was the bomb but no cut's in this run. kali mist was the bomb too! no cuts in this run either. got mother for that tho.


edit.... I believe there is one SLH in the flower room.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> WTF? Suddenly i'm public enemy #1.


nah, I just like to rub it in when someone makes a bold claim like that. 30 ft was kinda reaching for the sky. if you had said 15 ft, I wouldn't have called you out on that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> Ok, my turn in the bucket. lol. Wasn't sure if my stoned ass actually accidently offended someone. Yeah I exaggerated, but that plant I saw was huge, much bigger than I am. But glad to hear I wasn't causing problems.


if you got offended, I'm sorry. sometimes I think everyone has thick skin. lol. no harm no foul


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you got offended, I'm sorry. sometimes I think everyone has thick skin. lol. no harm no foul


I got thick skin, just wasn't sure if I had started rubbing people the wrong way while baked. been reading posts by this person called hazey grapes or something and damn he's trolling without even knowing. Well stay medicated people!


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> I got thick skin, just wasn't sure if I had started rubbing people the wrong way while baked. been reading posts by this person called hazey grapes or something and damn he's trolling without even knowing. Well stay medicated people!


 Tardis rubbing people the wrong way?? No way!!!
Ironically I was reading on another board that another guy named _Tardis_ from Hawaii was talking shit about some dutch breeder's work... 
Supposedly making a post about getting hermaphrodites after one run..... (I'm confident that all our growers in this thread would run something a few times before going out on a limb and making claim like that, that's what the scientific method is all about... reproducing the same result with an experiment)... 
*All I can say is that you better be absolutely confident about somebody's work before you start making negative claims that may not necessarily be true..*
I would really be careful about fucking with someone's livelihood.. 

The funniest thing about that story is: 
*the Dutch breeder is in prison at the moment *
and those of us that have been incarcerated before know how everything that happens outside is amplified a 1000 times when you hear about it on the inside...


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Tard, Did your babies pick back up? Hope so...


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)

Check ya out soon Sheck...


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> Tardis rubbing people the wrong way?? No way!!!
> Ironically I was reading on another board that another guy named _Tardis_ from Hawaii was talking shit about some dutch breeder's work...
> Supposedly making a post about getting hermaphrodites after one run..... (I'm confident that all our growers in this thread would run something a few times before going out on a limb and making claim like that, that's what the scientific method is all about... reproducing the same result with an experiment)...
> *All I can say is that you better be absolutely confident about somebody's work before you start making negative claims that may not necessarily be true..*
> ...


I have learned since that post 2 years ago that most dutch breeds don't do well in my personal growing environment. I'd say in Hawaii but as we know Hawaii got so many different climates. Sorry if I offended you Sheckster i'm not trying to, i'm just trying to share my personal experience to try to help other people as lost as I am in this maze of marijuana growing for medicine. 

First of all I am always the first person to admit i'm a N00bie at all this, I say it all the time so nobody is going to take anything I say too seriously. Second of all I call it as I see it, and of course there are chances my own n00bishness screwed it up, but the most n00bie friendly will be the ones who I rave about. (TGA Subcool is pretty damned n00bie friendly to me here and thats why I praise them). 

I'm sorry to hear a guy went to prison for furthering the plant tho. I'm also sorry to hear you thought I was ignoring you before Sheckster, I wasn't I just don't always read all the posts when the place gets flooded. I don't think i'm a superior grower to anyone, I'm just a guy who grows his own shit for his own smoke. and yeah I get angry when I get hermaphrodites. But I don't ever mean disrespect, I only hope to share my personal experience to help others when it does. The risk of it is sometimes I say things that arn't relevant to other peoples grows and environments. 

Once again sorry if I offended you Sheckster. It was never my intent.


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Tard, Did your babies pick back up? Hope so...


Nah, I propped them up with tomato cages. Wont yield much from them, but what can I say i'm a N00bie. however my TGA Qleaner looks amazing so far.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 19, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> The funniest thing about that story is:
> *the Dutch breeder is in prison at the moment *
> and those of us that have been incarcerated before know how everything that happens outside is amplified a 1000 times when you hear about it on the inside...


Oh shit tardis, they coming for you...


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)

How many pure coco guys are out there? What do you guys like for nutes? Any pointers?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Puna-How did those twxs turn out? Worth a fuck?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> How many pure coco guys are out there? What do you guys like for nutes? Any pointers?


you going all coco surfdout?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, gonna give that a go....gonna try some Hempy buckets too.......but still got the soil running too.....how big is kk's flower room?


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Oh shit tardis, they coming for you...


I Highly doubt it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, gonna give that a go....gonna try some Hempy buckets too.......but still got the soil running too.....how big is kk's flower room?


right on dude, awesome. keep me posted. was always interested in a all coco grow. try and check out some Mblaze threads on here. he grew in coco too. I asked what nutes he used but I forgot, this was over 2 years ago, lol but that dude could grow some trees in pots.

kkday's flower room is pretty damn small. I would guess it to be 3' something x 8' something roughly? somewhere in that range. around 25sq ft. 

it was sorta a test run to see how things would go. and things went pretty damn smooth for a first indoor set-up. it is a test run for bigger things to come. I have to say, when kkday daydreams, he shoots for the stars. I'm pretty stoked for him.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)

Sweet, what was the yeild from that room?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Sweet, what was the yeild from that room?


I'm not sure what it was. I'll go ask kkday or if he ever logs on he can answer that one but I'm thinking it was right around the 1lb range give or take. kkdays goal is to get a sea of green going on, just a bunch of single fat colas. these first couple runs was just trying to pack all the plants that was started into the room. originally about a 1/3 was gonna go up mauka but I got lazy and that didn't happen lol so there was and still is a plant overload, lol but it's finally becoming manageable. so after a few more of these runs, and some fine tuning and dialing in here and there, there will probably be some awesome things happening in the future that will never be known. that's why I'm so stoked to just be around and be a part of it.  awesomeness in the future.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 19, 2011)

Decided to take pictures of these chicks with my usual camera...cant wait to get the Nikon D200 with the badass macro lens i ordered so I can give these girls the recognition they deserve.... enjoy the show folks. love pepper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

thinking about it, I actually think kkday's flower room is even smaller. more like 3'-ish x 6'-ish. it's the size of a small powder room.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 19, 2011)

Pine ex and Super skunk up and runnin.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 20, 2011)

tardis said:


> I have learned since that post 2 years ago that most dutch breeds don't do well in my personal growing environment.


 which breeder in Holland were you talking about tardis? Did you know it wasn't that long ago that 80% of all seeds sold in Amsterdam came from the USA. Of course you'll get an incredible rate of hermies if you purchase your seeds from shady seed dealers like <www.marijuana-seeds. NL> They sell super low quality products under different brand names ripping everyboody..


----------



## tardis (Nov 20, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> which breeder in Holland were you talking about tardis? Did you know it wasn't that long ago that 80% of all seeds sold in Amsterdam came from the USA. Of course you'll get an incredible rate of hermies if you purchase your seeds from shady seed dealers like <www.marijuana-seeds. NL> They sell super low quality products under different brand names ripping everyboody..


Greenhouse Seeds. I got a lot of hermies with their stuff, not a diss just a fact. Am I a newbie grower? Yes. Could an expert grow their gear without hermies? Probably. I doubt someone is angry that I got hermies with their gear. I'm sorry to hear they are having legal problems as they do serve a purpose with their weed. I wont lie I still eyeball the Hawaiian snow (the pick n mix one I had hermied and I had to kill it, it was very sad day for me). But with better seeds I got I just can't justify giving up one of my plant limit spaces to something that may hermie on my newbie ass.

I'm not trying to dis on them just trying to show my personal experience.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 20, 2011)

I had bad luck with my first ever order it was from Nirvana. Like Tardis I know some was my fault but but out of six diffrent strains only got one that was ok the price was cheap but the phenos were all over the place. I' m back getting seeds from uncle brubba coz I want to order but not sure.Got some new beans and cracked them last month they are white/puna butter. Got these from lower puna.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 20, 2011)

tardis said:


> Greenhouse Seeds. I got a lot of hermies with their stuff, not a diss just a fact. Am I a newbie grower? Yes. Could an expert grow their gear without hermies? Probably. I doubt someone is angry that I got hermies with their gear. I'm sorry to hear they are having legal problems as they do serve a purpose with their weed. I wont lie I still eyeball the Hawaiian snow (the pick n mix one I had hermied and I had to kill it, it was very sad day for me). But with better seeds I got I just can't justify giving up one of my plant limit spaces to something that may hermie on my newbie ass.
> 
> I'm not trying to dis on them just trying to show my personal experience.


I have mixed feeling about Greenhouse seeds, Why? Because I love their Lemon Skunk. It's second to known as far as lemon skunks go. I'm assuming you bought their feminised seeds? If you did, your hermies are probably stress related? That said, keep in mind Greenhouse Seeds in the cannabis world is like the 1%, and we growers are the 99%. Greenhouse is all about the $$$$, and nothing else. Notice how GH has released a bunch of new strains lately? They didn't develop all those strains. Those came via donations, and now the King really comes off as a self serving asshole. Who I might ad has that european attitude of fuck americans, my shit don't stink,..but your does because your stupid to believe my words. The Dutch only had the means to do "R & D", because their Gov. was more liberal at the time. But instead of doing "R & D", they ripped off young breeds that came there like DJ Short. His Blueberry was ripped off by one or two Dutch seed companies. Truly the majority of new strains coming outta Amsterdam were produced by expats living there,not by the dutch with the exception of one dutchman breeder.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 20, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> I had bad luck with my first ever order it was from Nirvana. Like Tardis I know some was my fault but but out of six diffrent strains only got one that was ok the price was cheap but the phenos were all over the place. I' m back getting seeds from uncle brubba coz I want to order but not sure.Got some new beans and cracked them last month they are white/puna butter. Got these from lower puna.


brah, we must be neighbors....almost. I saw your location as Kurtistown. I live in Hawaiian Acres, how about you? Good luck with the White/Budder


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 20, 2011)

did any of watch the Hendo/Rua fight? Pretty fucking awesome. But I liked this fight even better.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Chandler-Taps-Alvarez-in-Classic-Lombard-KOs-Prangley-at-Bellator-58-37347


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> did any of watch the Hendo/Rua fight? Pretty fucking awesome. But I liked this fight even better.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Chandler-Taps-Alvarez-in-Classic-Lombard-KOs-Prangley-at-Bellator-58-37347


hey puna! yup! wathced that fight. was awesome! best fight ever in the ufc, right up there with the first forrest griffin vs stephan bonnar fight. silva vs cung le was awesome too!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya thought it was you coming in rd 8 fri cause I got stoned driving behind him and I was also smoking looked like a fog bank rolling down the rd behind my truck. The sun came out and I saw a rare blue cloud. Ha Ha It has been a little wet. I ordered fem seeds last spring tried for the short season I think it was more then they could handle. Will keep up date on the budders from uncle bud dot beach Too much White bulldozer this morning this is also from the beach and has a really nice widow taste so the young smokers tell me I'm note the best at describing the taste But I love to grow. Shit grandkid time Aloha


Puna Bud said:


> brah, we must be neighbors....almost. I saw your location as Kurtistown. I live in Hawaiian Acres, how about you? Good luck with the White/Budder


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is Bubblelicious Fem from Nirvana. Smell is sweet and stone is pretty good but she wasn't the best one of the bunch I had 4 different pheno out of 5 seeds and cloned the wrong one so this will be the last of them. The plant is 3ft tall 23 days budding


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 20, 2011)

Now we have Trainwreck- sour diesel cross. It is also a clone at 54 in and budding for 21days Seeds came from a friend. This is a keeper just started more seeds to get a diffrent mother. Taste great and kicks ass stone bud rot is it's only problem.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 20, 2011)

One more White bulldozer this was a clone from a friend of a friend it has also been budding for 21days and these take a week or so longer to ripen then the trainwreck. It never gets real dense so handles mold better and it is loaded with crystals smoke is smooth and a good widow taste to strong for some people not me. Hope you've enjoyed the tour I have. Latters


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2011)

right one east hawaii, I enjoyed the tour! looks like some killer's, awesome.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Dr. Greenhorn I am only coming back to this thread for you and TB!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hi Dr. Greenhorn I am only coming back to this thread for you and TB!!!!


HI konagirl!! glad to see you back. please stick around. if pepper acts up again, I'll put him in time-out 

pepper, I got my eye on you...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 21, 2011)

We're cool and all, but there is definitely some other cool people here too Kona... Don't let Tardis scare you away- it's only a name and an avatar... And I'm sure him and ol' Coot embellish on their disgusting bowel issues alot more than they really are in real life... hehe...  To be honest, I was kinda bummed out at how quickly you abandoned Hawaii altogether, even the thread- this is a little better now


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 21, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Shit grandkid time Aloha


brah, how old are you? I'm 59, been doing this since around 74. Hey, plants look nice too brah. I have a bunch of Trainwreck X Bubba Kush seeds I just harvested a week ago. Perhaps we could trade a few?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, how old are you? I'm 59, been doing this since around 74. Hey, plants look nice too brah. I have a bunch of Trainwreck X Bubba Kush seeds I just harvested a week ago. Perhaps we could trade a few?


since 74'? .... that's the year I was born. are you my long lost father? he took off after I was born

lol


----------



## jamboss (Nov 21, 2011)

You Hawaii growers are badass, I'm on an island too but in the Caribbean, but we don't do it lime you
Guys. I gotta lot of respect for u guys.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome back KGirl. Whatcha got in the garden these days?


----------



## kkday (Nov 21, 2011)

a puna that $240 half was for some haole military wifes about 25-29, husbands deployed and just looking for some smoke and poke. I gave them a choice from the commercial stuff or $40 more for my stuff. They know there smokes, these girls from Arizona home of the brick weed so they try and get as far away as they can from commercial weed. Other than that I let every thing go for $50 a eighth all the way threw $100 a 1/4, $200 a half, $400 a OZ. If not I got the cali stuff for cheaper. 


forgot who asked but I'm pulling just over a OZ a plant with 16 in a 3x7 pulling about 17 ounces a harvest


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Welcome back KGirl. Whatcha got in the garden these days?


 
Subtotal: $267.71
Coupon Discount: $26.76
Postage & Packaging: $26.29
Tax: $0.00
Grand Total: $267.23



Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
Crush Proof Tins
T-SHIRT MEDIUM

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: DNA Genetics Kandy Kush x Skunk
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNAW35
Price: $87.61

Product: Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Purple Chedder Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CONY289
Price: $95.57

Product: Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DING34
Price: $48.73

Product: Pick and Mix Seeds G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $14.32

Product: Pick and Mix Seeds Cali Connection Deadhead OG
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICB268
Price: $11.93

Product: Pick and Mix Seeds G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick & Mix
Price: $9.54

Product: FREE Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack Autoflowering
Quantity: 2
Product Code: Dinafem Promotion
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 2
Product Code: Dinafem Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#4 Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#5 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE DNA Genetics Sticker
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE DNA Genetics Sticker
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNA PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE 11 Regular Connoiseur Genetics Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Lucky Dip!
Price: $0.00


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

right on konagirl, looks like some awesome stuff you got!!


----------



## Nisha786Rana (Nov 21, 2011)

hi


This is Nisha


Thank you for your informative article and blog discussion.
I have been looking for yours blog . This is to good .
I am very gratefully for sharing this information's on"hawaii growers"........thanks ........



roomshare

http://21stproperty.com/


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> We're cool and all, but there is definitely some other cool people here too Kona... Don't let Tardis scare you away- it's only a name and an avatar... And I'm sure him and ol' Coot embellish on their disgusting bowel issues alot more than they really are in real life... hehe...  To be honest, I was kinda bummed out at how quickly you abandoned Hawaii altogether, even the thread- this is a little better now


 
Hehehehe oh I know my boy surfdout is on here too hehehehehe and of course a few others I am just too high to remember right now!!!! I am totally loving this pure melt and various other hash I have now  and of course all this purple bud hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 1900206View attachment 1900205View attachment 1900204View attachment 1900203View attachment 1900199View attachment 1900198View attachment 1900197View attachment 1900196View attachment 1900195View attachment 1900194View attachment 1900193View attachment 1900192View attachment 1900191View attachment 1900189View attachment 1900186View attachment 1900185


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> since 74'? .... that's the year I was born. are you my long lost father? he took off after I was born
> 
> lol


damn,...how the hell were you able to put it together? Your mom swore she'd never talk. So how did you do it? Anyway son, it's always nice hearing from you..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> damn,...how the hell were you able to put it together? Your mom swore she'd never talk. So how did you do it? Anyway son, it's always nice hearing from you..


the love of herb and the love of surf made me put 2 and 2 together


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 22, 2011)

kkday said:


> a puna that $240 half was for some haole military wifes about 25-29, husbands deployed and just looking for some smoke and poke. I gave them a choice from the commercial stuff or $40 more for my stuff. They know there smokes, these girls from Arizona home of the brick weed so they try and get as far away as they can from commercial weed. Other than that I let every thing go for $50 a eighth all the way threw $100 a 1/4, $200 a half, $400 a OZ. If not I got the cali stuff for cheaper.
> 
> 
> forgot who asked but I'm pulling just over a OZ a plant with 16 in a 3x7 pulling about 17 ounces a harvest


you know I wish I could be there to unload my meds instead of here. Again, at the end of the day,"Supply & 
demand drives the market prices. KKday, I was just giving Doc hard rubs. But I'm truly happy for you. How's the electric bill been so far? Oh, and congratulations is in order. Getting a pound per 1000 watts is the goal,and it appears you did it. Let's work on getting those "terminal buds" more exposure brah?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

ya kkday, me and puna always have a rant-off every now and then, it's good for the soul. 



punabud used to intimidate the hell outta me when I first joined the forum, lol. still does a little hahaha. but punabud is the coolest guy in real life. when I first met him, I couldn't believe that he was the "grouchy guy" behind the username punabud, lol! it was a shocker indeed..  puna is the most mellow of stoners and plenty aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 22, 2011)

All right someone a couple yeras older then me.I grew up surfing on Oahu Town break was Kaiser bowl and country was Velseland and one of the best was the marine base on Kona winds. Started growing Big Island in 79 and did that for about 7yrs then GH was too much and kids and Nancy Regan(Just say no) came home from school so I stooped. I'm up for some trades. Work time latters.


Puna Bud said:


> brah, how old are you? I'm 59, been doing this since around 74. Hey, plants look nice too brah. I have a bunch of Trainwreck X Bubba Kush seeds I just harvested a week ago. Perhaps we could trade a few?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 22, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> All right someone a couple yeras older then me.I grew up surfing on Oahu Town break was Kaiser bowl and country was Velseland and one of the best was the marine base on Kona winds. Started growing Big Island in 79 and did that for about 7yrs then GH was too much and kids and Nancy Regan(Just say no) came home from school so I stooped. I'm up for some trades. Work time latters.


shit dude, I bet we even surfed Kaisers together and didn't even know it. I'm a "goofy Foot", I use use to surf Ala Moana bowls, but eventually I got tired of competing for a wave each set. Back then on any give day of a swell at Ala Mo, it wasn't uncommon to be out surfing with 'Team Lightning Bolt", Gerry Lopez, Rory Russell, Mike Armstrong to name a few. Then throw in the town hotties like Dane Kealoha, Larry Bertlemann, Mike Kealoha, Buttons, Mark Liddell,and a few bulls from town and you got yourself a crowded spot. Even when I was friends with these guys, you still had to "scratch", for your fair share of waves. lol Eventually I moved over to 'Rockpile', but really hated that place at low tide.....get plent Vana. So, I moved my daily operation to Kaisers. I surfed the left out there. Nice fast walls that dumped into the shallows of Rockpiles. I surfed there everyday that there was a swell....but I was always into "dawn patrols". Why? I wanted to be eating a nice breakfast by 9:00A.M., and be all "bobo", by 10:30A.M.! I was there pretty much everyday that there was a swell. That was until I became a "Waikiki Beachboy", then I never surfed Kaisers again. As a Waikiki Beachboy, I could have pretty much any wave I wanted. Plus I was now getting paid once again to surf! Now I thought, why would I return to the Ala Mo area? Only to visit with old friends in the Parking Lot.

Back in the day, I'd go to Waikiki with a brand new 'Country Surfboard almost every weekend. Surf with it, then sell it at the old Waikiki Pavilion at Queens beach to the higest bidder. My good friend shaped for 'Country Surfboards', so he had me sell them for him. Once he started shaping for Brewer,and now had Brewer stickers on all his boards instead of Country Surboard stickers. At that point I was selling them like "Hotcakes".

Moved here about 5 yrs ago to Puna. First to HPP, but climate wasn't good for growing where I was at. I was down near the ocean. So plants suffered a lot! Mealy Bug & Heat my main enemy. But since I move to Hawaiian Acres,..everything has been gravey!

I'm a 30 some odd year veteran of Green Harvest Wars too. But all that has done is make me more convicted to my cannabis Goals. Hopefully one day we can "chew da fat" together?

peace & a hui hou,

Puna Bud


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya kkday, me and puna always have a rant-off every now and then, it's good for the soul.
> 
> 
> 
> punabud used to intimidate the hell outta me when I first joined the forum, lol. still does a little hahaha. but punabud is the coolest guy in real life. when I first met him, I couldn't believe that he was the "grouchy guy" behind the username punabud, lol! it was a shocker indeed..  puna is the most mellow of stoners and plenty aloha


Doc, thanks for the kind words. Right back at you and KKday. I really am happy that we got together at Kaneohe Bay that one year. good memories from the night of "grinds" KKday, ran that Barbeque like I have never seen. Poping out son unreal meats..
Hopefully we can all get together again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> shit dude, I bet we even surfed Kaisers together and didn't even know it. I'm a "goofy Foot", I use use to surf Ala Moana bowls, but eventually I got tired of competing for a wave each set. Back then on any give day of a swell at Ala Mo, it wasn't uncommon to be out surfing with 'Team Lightning Bolt", Gerry Lopez, Rory Russell, Mike Armstrong to name a few. Then throw in the town hotties like Dane Kealoha, Larry Bertlemann, Mike Kealoha, Buttons, Mark Liddell,and a few bulls from town and you got yourself a crowded spot. Even when I was friends with these guys, you still had to "scratch", for your fair share of waves. lol Eventually I moved over to 'Rockpile', but really hated that place at low tide.....get plent Vana. So, I moved my daily operation to Kaisers. I surfed the left out there. Nice fast walls that dumped into the shallows of Rockpiles. I surfed there everyday that there was a swell....but I was always into "dawn patrols". Why? I wanted to be eating a nice breakfast by 9:00A.M., and be all "bobo", by 10:30A.M.! I was there pretty much everyday that there was a swell. That was until I became a "Waikiki Beachboy", then I never surfed Kaisers again. As a Waikiki Beachboy, I could have pretty much any wave I wanted. Plus I was now getting paid once again to surf! Now I thought, why would I return to the Ala Mo area? Only to visit with old friends in the Parking Lot.
> 
> Back in the day, I'd go to Waikiki with a brand new 'Country Surfboard almost every weekend. Surf with it, then sell it at the old Waikiki Pavilion at Queens beach to the higest bidder. My good friend shaped for 'Country Surfboards', so he had me sell them for him. Once he started shaping for Brewer,and now had Brewer stickers on all his boards instead of Country Surboard stickers. At that point I was selling them like "Hotcakes".
> 
> ...


ya!!! goofyfoots rule 

I always love hearing about your stories from younger days puna. t hanks for sharing.


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Doc, thanks for the kind words. Right back at you and KKday. I really am happy that we got together at Kaneohe Bay that one year. good memories from the night of "grinds" KKday, ran that Barbeque like I have never seen. Poping out son unreal meats..
> Hopefully we can all get together again.


I hear the wheels are in motion maybe you can make it down, I can put you up also got a extra car as well so your not stuck here 24/7. Let me know lets make this happen.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 22, 2011)

Early morning paddling out to Kaisers sun not up yet and you can here the waves. Paddling in the channel and what comes to mind the music of jaws shit I was kneebording a Ben Aipa he made for me 5-6 shovel nose board and I would fee like bait trolling. I was never real good surfer but ok.After I move her I would go back and hang out at the house on the right side of pipeline access with fat Paul and gang. My grandmother lived next to burgerland so spent a lot of time on the south shore. And eating at Rainbows. Partying on Oahu in the 70s was great. Lokks like we need to hook up so now what?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2011)

It would be totally cool if we could put together a shin-dig in a neutral location and chew the fat all day, itd be amazing to meet you guys, obviouslythis is shitty timing with the holidays just about to crawl up our asses (Jesus Fucking Christ I hate the holidays!) honestly i really dont care about the holidayseason, I dont have any crumb snatchers so its always a good time for ole cootylolanyone into it? Maybe after the holidays? Maybe start our own 420 daything each year on a different island?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> We're cool and all, but there is definitely some other cool people here too Kona... Don't let Tardis scare you away- it's only a name and an avatar... And I'm sure him and ol' Coot embellish on their disgusting bowel issues alot more than they really are in real life... hehe...  To be honest, I was kinda bummed out at how quickly you abandoned Hawaii altogether, even the thread- this is a little better now


Hahaha you are too cute!!!! What did you want me to do? move in with you?????? I guess I could have at least used your shower ha ;P


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahahaha I had some people chasing me for some things lol (false accusations omg), I had girls swearing I wanted their men and popping out bushes and then I had island boy begging me to have his baby lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



edit : and you are on another island and I still have not met anyone wearing any shining armour hahahahaha


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha you are too cute!!!! What did you want me to do? move in with you?????? I guess I could have at least used your shower ha ;P


or any shower for that fact.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh trust me I took plenty of showers LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I had island boy begging me to have his baby lmfao!!!!!!!



you sure you didn't let him hit it?... Maybe he just wanted to blow his load with out the hassle of pulling out and putting it to your mouth? 
as a local boy that's the only reason I would ever say that. My thinking is totally different. "are you sure its mine?"


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

kona you a white girl? Blond hair blue eyes kine haole? Or red/brunette haole?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahahahahaha wow you are too funny kk, this is someone I had been hitting it with hahahaha, No he litterally wanted me to have his baby ha!!!!!!! he had already been able to have his way with me lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

TB knows  Hahahaha, but ya I am a white girl hahaha strawberry blonde hair hehehehe blue eyes


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

o ya us local boys taste something different and its all over.... Need to have it statues.... We also have a hard time not screwing up a good thing. What a turd!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahahaha ya it was crazy this kid never even told me how old he was lmfao!!!! but he did have his own place...................


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

I really did like him too.....


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahahaha then he tried to help the other guy I turned down break into my condo lol and say he didn't help him hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice to nice to know ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am done bye.................

but he said lol

[video=youtube;q6fgVVlPl08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=q6fgVVlPl08[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=q6fgVVlPl08


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

wow kona you get down!!! You even know his name? Lol if you were clear from the start maybe it would have been better. Tell him its just sex ok? 

Me I make sure they know, first off I have a girlfriend and a son are you ok with that? "yeah" also I have a wife that some times follows me around checking up on me is that cool? "umm ok" nice, buy the way I make a living growing pot in my closet because I have no job. Can you pay the bill? Lmao


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

LMFAO yes he knew about my fam and everything lol and he was the only one I was messing with hahahahaa

and I do try to tell them it is just sex, but it never works, they fall in love hahahahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

even begged me to come back and said he got a new "safe" place for us to stay after he found out I moved!!!!!!!! That is when he wanted me to have his baby hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

wow kona fist time I seen that video. Funny thing is I had a one night stand with one of those girls in high school. Those are beautiful local hapa girls


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 22, 2011)

That would be fun


[email protected] said:


> It would be totally cool if we could put together a shin-dig in a neutral location and chew the fat all day, itd be amazing to meet you guys, obviouslythis is shitty timing with the holidays just about to crawl up our asses (Jesus Fucking Christ I hate the holidays!) honestly i really dont care about the holidayseason, I dont have any crumb snatchers so its always a good time for ole cootylolanyone into it? Maybe after the holidays? Maybe start our own 420 daything each year on a different island?


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> even begged me to come back and said he got a new "safe" place for us to stay after he found out I moved!!!!!!!! That is when he wanted me to have his baby hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


o great I bet you wanted to get on a plane asap when he said that!! Dumb ass!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahaha boys just get upset when they can't handle me lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It would be totally cool if we could put together a shin-dig in a neutral location and chew the fat all day, itd be amazing to meet you guys, obviouslythis is shitty timing with the holidays just about to crawl up our asses (Jesus Fucking Christ I hate the holidays!) honestly i really dont care about the holidayseason, I dont have any crumb snatchers so its always a good time for ole cootylolanyone into it? Maybe after the holidays? Maybe start our own 420 daything each year on a different island?


did you guys see the one they doing in Cali? the RIU members? it's off the chain! would be awesome for have another get together. if someone plans it, I'm there.


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> That would be fun


I'm not into meeting new people for security reasons we did a 420 meet and greet and it went great people from Kauai and big island were there. It was a big risk then and this Hawaii thread was not as big as it is now. There might be heat on this page that I'm not interested in.

I'm down to meet people if they have there card and only if. I have to see how everyone else feels


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> TB knows  Hahahaha, but ya I am a white girl hahaha strawberry blonde hair hehehehe blue eyes


 hey I like know too! lol no worry, I one of the few nice ones out here! lmao


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha boys just get upset when they can't handle me lol


now I'm interested in what you look like to make them boys crazy like that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

kkday said:


> now I'm interested in what you look like to make them boys crazy like that!


I'm interested in that and I also interested in the skills if she making the guys go crazy. lol


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey I like know too! lol no worry, I one of the few nice ones out here! lmao


 Not me, I would probably masturbate to your picture so if your ok with that then sure I wanna know what you look like too! Lmao


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 22, 2011)

Your are probably right kk maybe some day things may change  Have had too much free time new pipe time.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you guys see the one they doing in Cali? the RIU members? it's off the chain! would be awesome for have another get together. if someone plans it, I'm there.


I am going to be there


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

kkday said:


> Not me, I would probably masturbate to your picture so if your ok with that then sure I wanna know what you look like too! Lmao


Sorry you will have to talk to TB!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I am going to be there


I know, I'm sooo jealous of you guys. it looks like it's gonna be a huge get together.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;_L8kgHK8qOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L8kgHK8qOQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L8kgHK8qOQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know, I'm sooo jealous of you guys. it looks like it's gonna be a huge get together.


 
It is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna be there with my new Cali Boys hehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> It is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna be there with my new Cali Boys hehehehe!!!!!!


totally like cowabunga man!


----------



## kkday (Nov 22, 2011)

did you see those five dolla bills in da suitcase lol if I turned in a stack of fives like that to my boys they would rip me a new ass hole. Think I'm hustling in the school yard or something lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahahaha right it's all about the Bengamins baby!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 23, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> That would be fun


Could be interesting, but KK makes a good point.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Heheheehe no worries here


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 23, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry you will have to talk to TB!!!


Yeah, I have a few pics of Kona, is it okay to forward them hon?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahahahaha LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> [FONT=Times New Roman Maybe start our own 420 daything each year on a different island? [/FONT]


now you're talking my lingo!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Yeah, I have a few pics of Kona, is it okay to forward them hon?


and now you are talking like you know who LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 23, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> and now you are talking like you know who LMFAO!!!!!!


Ummm - who?- The Hef? rofl...


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

hahaha I was talking about the hon part hehehehe?????


----------



## tardis (Nov 23, 2011)

Can we hear it for page 808?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> now you're talking my lingo!


I totally understand why some of you wouldn&#8217;t want to shin-dig!Personally I have nothing to hide I&#8217;m a blue card holder, I&#8217;m not a narc or affiliated with any law enforcement agency, as a matter of fact I gift MMJ to two HPD policemen&#8230;theysay it&#8217;s for their wives&#8230;lol.
 I&#8217;m a horrible planner! My A.D.D. is a recipe for disaster. I&#8217;m always down for a meeting at the beach somewhere, though up the ez-up, lite the weber, and just go into cruz mode&#8230;.I just though t I would be cool to chew the fat with most of you, pass a few doobies and check out some chicks, and just watch the day go by&#8230;.If the planets a line correctly maybe we can pull something off&#8230;if not it&#8217;s all good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I totally understand why some of you wouldn&#8217;t want to shin-dig!Personally I have nothing to hide I&#8217;m a blue card holder, I&#8217;m not a narc or affiliated with any law enforcement agency, as a matter of fact I gift MMJ to two HPD policemen&#8230;theysay it&#8217;s for their wives&#8230;lol.
> I&#8217;m a horrible planner! My A.D.D. is a recipe for disaster. I&#8217;m always down for a meeting at the beach somewhere, though up the ez-up, lite the weber, and just go into cruz mode&#8230;.I just though t I would be cool to chew the fat with most of you, pass a few doobies and check out some chicks, and just watch the day go by&#8230;.If the planets a line correctly maybe we can pull something off&#8230;if not it&#8217;s all good


maybe I'll plan it  if I do, I'll give y'all a heads up.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 23, 2011)

I have the Hawaiian miles I'll bring the smoke meat and opihi if you guys eat that kind my spell check doesn't do Hawaiian sorry for the junk spelling the 3rd grade was the hardest 2 yrs of my life HaHa Manauwille ele you know next to the bad boys home


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> I have the Hawaiian miles I'll bring the smoke meat and opihi if you guys eat that kind my spell check doesn't do Hawaiian sorry for the junk spelling the 3rd grade was the hardest 2 yrs of my life HaHa Manauwille ele you know next to the bad boys home


of course we eat smoke meat and opihi!! and no need spell check, we all understand da language over here. sometimes I need a spellcheck to translate the "english" to "pidgin" just so I can understand what's being said, lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 23, 2011)

What about Molokai deer meat?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> What about Molokai deer meat?


yup, I eat em all. the only thing I probably no eat is bagoonglol


----------



## tardis (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, I eat em all. the only thing I probably no eat is bagoonglol


Wot, you no like Frank Delima's Bagoong breat mint?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> What about Molokai deer meat?


Do you ever make sausage out of it?....My favoite part is the saddle with a frosty beer...(the loin and tender loin)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Bagoong.....LMAO!....I'd only feed that shit to my plants...yuckie! that shit smells like a beggars vagina


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> Wot, you no like Frank Delima's Bagoong breat mint?


"breat mint"....otfl brah!...thats classic!...."eh brah smell dat stink smell? like one breat mint'?...(not bad pidgin for a fucking haole boy from SoCal)


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 23, 2011)

No sausage but just soaked in teri sauce and bbq and big ophi in the shehh next to the meat. I do love pork and peas.


[email protected] said:


> Do you ever make sausage out of it?....My favoite part is the saddle with a frosty beer...(the loin and tender loin)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

something I dare not touch is balut  you couldn't pay me to eat that shit, lol


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It would be totally cool if we could put together a shin-dig in a neutral location and chew the fat all day, itd be amazing to meet you guys, obviouslythis is shitty timing with the holidays just about to crawl up our asses (Jesus Fucking Christ I hate the holidays!) honestly i really dont care about the holidayseason, I dont have any crumb snatchers so its always a good time for ole cootylolanyone into it? Maybe after the holidays? Maybe start our own 420 daything each year on a different island?


SOunds good but you know me, too paranoid. Of course I am a *medical* user, but for now I guess we'll have to remain "internet buddies". Would be cool to meet you guys though.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

LMFAO ROFL


[video=youtube;MdkEQ39TjS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdkEQ39TjS0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdkEQ39TjS0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> something I dare not touch is balut  you couldn't pay me to eat that shit, lol


I don't think I would eat it either, and I'm part Filipino.

Maybe if I was super fucked....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I don't think I would eat it either, and I'm part Filipino.
> 
> Maybe if I was super fucked....


ya, I got some flip in me too and I won't touch that. If that gave me an inch or 2", then maybe I'd think about eating it  lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 23, 2011)

I absolutely love hearing all the ole time surfer stories.....only in surfing are our heroes our friends.....


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> something I dare not touch is balut  you couldn't pay me to eat that shit, lol


Nice Dr.G....balut really makes my butt pucker up..lmao!...I think I rather prepare a meal out of a dumpster than take a nibble from that lovely specimen...I love the flip's but my god they eat some nasty shit!


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Dr.G....balut really makes my butt pucker up..lmao!...I think I rather prepare a meal out of a dumpster than take a nibble from that lovely specimen...I love the flip's but my god they eat some nasty shit!


We can't help it, we're poor! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> We can't help it, we're poor! lol


that why you're poor...quite eating unborn chickens...lol...let them grow up and reproduce ....bulat is like picking your buds in week five and expecting them to be good...hahaha


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Dr.G....balut really makes my butt pucker up..lmao!...I think I rather prepare a meal out of a dumpster than take a nibble from that lovely specimen...I love the flip's but my god they eat some nasty shit!


nothing like good 'filipino food. But it's best eaten blindfolded. I partial to "chicken feet". I love the way the chinese do it in a peanut soup. Just grab a foot in one hand tilt head back and drop them slowly into your mouth. Once you feel the dangling little toes in your mouth. Then proceed to suck the skin right off the bone, broke da mouth!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> nothing like good 'filipino food. But it's best eaten blindfolded. I partial to "chicken feet". I love the way the chinese do it in a peanut soup. Just grab a foot in one hand tilt head back and drop them slowly into your mouth. Once you feel the dangling little toes in your mouth. Then proceed to suck the skin right off the bone, broke da mouth!


So true Puna! We human eat with our eye's first...it's almost a curse. I bet most of the nasty looking grinds around the world are actually tasty&#8230;but you have to get past the visual phycology first&#8230;.baby steps would probably be the best advice for the inspiring epicuriouians. Those Chicken feet make some mean soup too,They&#8217;re full of collagen and if you have enough of them you can really make a nice viscos soup stock,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

I love eating pigs feet. I chow down on some turkey tail too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

pigs feet are a little to earthy for me....its all that pig shit they stand in all day...lol.....turkey tails are a treat!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahahahaha you all have fun with that !!!!!! I like meat, but not that kind hahahahaha


----------



## Sheckster (Nov 23, 2011)

In Philippines right now~ 
Loving the food atm... not enough to try balut!

Philippines and China have nothing on Korea with regards to crazy food...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I totally understand why some of you wouldn&#8217;t want to shin-dig!Personally I have nothing to hide I&#8217;m a blue card holder, I&#8217;m not a narc or affiliated with any law enforcement agency, as a matter of fact I gift MMJ to two HPD policemen&#8230;theysay it&#8217;s for their wives&#8230;lol.
> I&#8217;m a horrible planner! My A.D.D. is a recipe for disaster. I&#8217;m always down for a meeting at the beach somewhere, though up the ez-up, lite the weber, and just go into cruz mode&#8230;.I just though t I would be cool to chew the fat with most of you, pass a few doobies and check out some chicks, and just watch the day go by&#8230;.If the planets a line correctly maybe we can pull something off&#8230;if not it&#8217;s all good


You may have struck a nerve Coot. Put something together and as you say, lets just shoot the shit and kick some beers back over some good grill.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 24, 2011)

About a week out from harvest. The PE smells absolutely incredible!! Super sweet and dank... Fawk. Was going to do a run of Jilly next, but have another round of PE in veg (from clone) ready to go into flower. Will post a couple harvest pics in about a week.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Love the PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Nov 24, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> In Philippines right now~
> Loving the food atm... not enough to try balut!
> 
> Philippines and China have nothing on Korea with regards to crazy food...


Ick- isn't that like goat intestine with the partially digested crap inside?
EDIT: I see now, it's the true chicken abortion... So what is the thing I just described called- other than nasssssty!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 24, 2011)

Didn't anyone like my pipe not the greatest but not bad for futting around going to try some other bowl types and these will be x-mas presents. HAPPY TURKEY day.My wife's family does t day good 7 types of pies all hand made all kinds of stuff to day we feast


East Hawaii said:


> Your are probably right kk maybe some day things may change View attachment 1901909View attachment 1901910 Have had too much free time new pipe time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Didn't anyone like my pipe not the greatest but not bad for futting around going to try some other bowl types and these will be x-mas presents. HAPPY TURKEY day.My wife's family does t day good 7 types of pies all hand made all kinds of stuff to day we feast


that was an awesome pipe. it looked so good I thought you bought it,lol. I was thinking you made it but wasn't sure. 

happy turkey day!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that was an awesome pipe. it looked so good I thought you bought it,lol. I was thinking you made it but wasn't sure.
> 
> happy turkey day!


bust out da poi!!!!!! happy turkey day!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> bust out da poi!!!!!! happy turkey day!!!


poi and turkey my man! 

happy thanksgiving


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> poi and turkey my man!
> 
> happy thanksgiving


poi stuffed tukey?? lmao!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

how warm is it in da islands today?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2011)

right now? it's hella cold, somewhere in the 70's. supposed to reach a high of somewhere around the 84 degree range. it's early morning still, but looks like it's gonna be a sunny day in my town


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right now? it's hella cold, somewhere in the 70's. supposed to reach a high of somewhere around the 84 degree range. it's early morning still, but looks like it's gonna be a sunny day in my town


lol its warm here too.... lits like 42 lololol


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> poi stuffed tukey?? lmao!!


Now THAT'S an interesting combo. Make it thick so it doesn't run out 

Happy T-Day island growers. Jam some popcorn bud in da turkey, roast it and you got a holiday vap going.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Love the PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah... Just wish G13 would provide the breeding line... WTF. TOO much internet speculation.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 26, 2011)

I see no one here is talking about Cannabis Cup being raided by Dutch Police. But you all are aware that this was gonna be the last year of it anyway,right? Funny thing, I got a good friend who called me from there. This is his 9th year there. Every year he and his crew arrive about a week early. During this free time/week they go around and sample all the coffee shop smoke that will be in the Cup. That said, you all know that the Cup has been bought for each year to the highest bidder. Between Barney's Farm & Greenhouse Seeds, they pretty much buy up first in every division. Let me shed some light on the situation. My buddy and his friends said this year's Cup entry stash was looking pretty dismal strain wise. That was until the actually week of the Cup arrived and people started flooding in from Cali & Colorado. You can only do so much with Mexican, and Columbo,and Thai. Throw in some Northern Lights, & Skunk #1, and you can pretty much have the makings for every strain ever to come outta Amsterdam. By the way,very little did ever come from there too. Nevil & Shantibaba and afew others make up the entire Amsterdam breeding crew. Like I said before, and I'll say it again. The majority of cannabis seeds sold in Amsterdam during late 70's all of 80's & 90' pretty much came from us, the good ole USA!

I have alot more to write on our political climate concerning medical cannabis. But as an "old fart", I can't control when I wanna sleep, and now is that time. 
Spock you all laters..


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 27, 2011)

You up yet Puna You are a wealth of info. Always like to hear what you have to say you get to the point.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 27, 2011)

Puna - Heard about the dutch police raid, although by most attendees postings it wasn't a raid as we know it. It was very polite and orderly with the police even allowing attendees to finish what they were smoking. However, they weren't allowed to leave with ANY samples or seeds regardless of the 5g limit. To put it context, there was a SHIT LOAD of weed left behind with no one to claim it but the janitors.

What cracks me up about the whole thing is all the Euros posting about what pieces of shit we Americans are for fucking up their good thing. Really? Although their laws may be more liberal and accommodating, I do NOT think they (Euros) can compete in the breeding and strain department. I don't doubt that when the folks from Colorado and Cali showed, cup attendees were exposed to some seriously upscale smoke and samples.

Glad it's the last Cup. Think most were sick of High Times pushing Barney's every year anyway. The Dutch Cannabis laws go into full effect this year limiting what visitors can/could do... regardless if you paid for a judges pass LoL.

On an up note; did you notice that Denmark just passed some sweeping MJ laws. I think this was a somewhat calculated move by the Danes... Just as the Dutch laws prohibiting visitors go into effect, Denmark loosens theirs. Now, lets hope High Times doesn't try to restart the Cup there and fuck things up.


----------



## Punatic (Nov 27, 2011)

first Picture Heidi in 5 gallon pot.2 # try to get cyrstals but wife lost camera Phone sucks . 3# picture I too lazy for a journal so here she is veg to 12 inches< in the sun for 14 days so far.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Puna - Heard about the dutch police raid, although by most attendees postings it wasn't a raid as we know it. It was very polite and orderly with the police even allowing attendees to finish what they were smoking. However, they weren't allowed to leave with ANY samples or seeds regardless of the 5g limit. To put it context, there was a SHIT LOAD of weed left behind with no one to claim it but the janitors.
> 
> What cracks me up about the whole thing is all the Euros posting about what pieces of shit we Americans are for fucking up their good thing. Really? Although their laws may be more liberal and accommodating, I do NOT think they (Euros) can compete in the breeding and strain department. I don't doubt that when the folks from Colorado and Cali showed, cup attendees were exposed to some seriously upscale smoke and samples.
> 
> ...


 Of course a bust there will be different then what we experience here. We now have more than 50% of all law enforcement across America embracing Paramilitary tactics because of the '*Patriot Act*',...which needs to be _abolished _after ten years already. Police in Europe have been treating people with respect for such a long time. Police brutality in Europe is almost non- existant. That is probably why they aren't called "pigs" in europe? There were few arrest. I believe my friends saw only two people being led away. They didn't care about the weed. They seemed to be concerned with oils, tinctures, etc.,etc.. But that's besides the fact. The "_rigged_" Cannabis Cup had a fitfull ending.

Amsterdam, I went one time. I didn't care for it because of the other vices there, open prostitution. Sounds weird, but I'm not into having to pay for sex with a stranger. Why? To stroke one's ego? Anyway because of that fact I never embraced it there. Funny you should mention Denmark. It is by far my favorite place to go in Europe. Or it least it use to be up until 2004. Christiania, was a city once only populated by their military. Given back to the people this became a "free zone" of types. No cops, no cars, no heavy drugs, no euro bikers,no rent. IBut I think today people now pay rent in Christiania. They have their main st. called. Can't remember what everybody use to call it, doper's alley? Anyway little booths line this avenue with dealers of hash and weed at a modest price. This place was perfect for so many years. 2004 the Gov. tried to take city back from the people. I have not returned since. But if laws are getting more liberal, I might just revisit the place once again.

Why do any of us need to fuck with the Cannabis Cup in Europe anyways? You can go to either SF or Denver, and see a much better contest. In doing so you are in a place where Americans are liked, and not treated like dirt because of our politics(thanks GBush jr. & sr.)in the past in Europe.

But all could be for not. As you all may well be aware that California is under attack right now from the FEDS(DEA). Why, and who's next? This time they are going after even growers too! I tell you right now. If Obama is not re-elected, we will see the Religious Right make an attempt to shut down "queers" & "weed" . We have a real battle on our hands if you don't wanna loose whhat little we have gained in past 10 years for cannabis reform. I truly believe in my heart that if Obama is re-elected we will finally reap the rewards of his presidency during his second campaign in the oval office. Meaning that most presidents like senators spend their first years in office getting ready for re-elections. How could he honestly make cannabis a first term issue? He couldn't but with an election behind him, and new status as a lame duck Pres., things just might happen in our favor!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 28, 2011)

When they made the Patriot Act my mom told me it reminded her of marshal law in Hawaii during the war.Not only wre the Japanese interned in Hawaii but there were Italians,Germans, Polish etc. They were kept at sand island my son did a HS report about it blow you mind what went on here. No one talks much about it. On another note. Don't know if it true but someone told they want to make Sipan a pot legal party type of island destination


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 28, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Of course a bust there will be different then what we experience here. We now have more than 50% of all law enforcement across America embracing Paramilitary tactics because of the '*Patriot Act*',...which needs to be _abolished _after ten years already. Police in Europe have been treating people with respect for such a long time. Police brutality in Europe is almost non- existant. That is probably why they aren't called "pigs" in europe? There were few arrest. I believe my friends saw only two people being led away. They didn't care about the weed. They seemed to be concerned with oils, tinctures, etc.,etc.. But that's besides the fact. The "_rigged_" Cannabis Cup had a fitfull ending.
> 
> Amsterdam, I went one time. I didn't care for it because of the other vices there, open prostitution. Sounds weird, but I'm not into having to pay for sex with a stranger. Why? To stroke one's ego? Anyway because of that fact I never embraced it there. Funny you should mention Denmark. It is by far my favorite place to go in Europe. Or it least it use to be up until 2004. Christiania, was a city once only populated by their military. Given back to the people this became a "free zone" of types. No cops, no cars, no heavy drugs, no euro bikers,no rent. IBut I think today people now pay rent in Christiania. They have their main st. called. Can't remember what everybody use to call it, doper's alley? Anyway little booths line this avenue with dealers of hash and weed at a modest price. This place was perfect for so many years. 2004 the Gov. tried to take city back from the people. I have not returned since. But if laws are getting more liberal, I might just revisit the place once again.
> 
> ...


Alright Puna... Time to get you on the local ballot. Hmmmm, we DO have a senior senator retiring  Who's with me. Puna for Senate.

Yeah, what's happening in Cali is a shame. I just wish we knew more. Why SoCal and not NorCal? And, why Cali and not Colorado? Some of the stories getting out are that shady dispensaries are being targeted. If this reason is true (or partially), then maybe that explains Colorado being left alone by Feds since Colorado runs a pretty tight ship on dispensary action. I don't know... Major step backward. Wonder what will become of Oaksterdam if this trend continues?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 28, 2011)

PunaBud for Senate!! GreenHorn for Gov!!


----------



## Cru3l (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd vote on that.....


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 29, 2011)

Northern Cal is not gonna be spared at all. As a matter of fact, 'Harborside' in the Bay Area is being attacked on many federal fronts, IRS, DEA. You'd think these officials could see the writing on the walls, but they can't? Why take down 'Harborside', they had over $20 mil in sales alone last year. That's a lot of tax revenue for both state & fed. What's wrong with these "blockheads"? As far as why southern Cal seems to be more targeted than Northern. I think south is more of a "rag-tag" operation up and down the coast. Plenty of over night "mom & pop" dispensaries trying to take advantage of laws not well written. Same can be said about the Feds striking first in Cali too. Laws not being written properly to defend the dispensary owners, and other things. It's really an endless list as far as the Feds are concerned.

As for why Cali, and not Colorado? Trust me, the Feds are gonna hit, every single medical marijuana state. The Feds problem, limited resources, and man power. In time they will be knocking on our door too. Only because we have spineless politicans we keep re-electiing for some strange reason?

What is happening across America with this 'We are the 99%', is a fucking good thing. We have not had a good social event since the Vietnam War protest of the late 60's early 70's. If the OWS keeps their focus, we just might see some social change around us. For instance, we need to get the money outta politics. And while we're at it, I think it's time to tell religion to "piss off" when it comes to politics too. Our Founding Fathers thought it was a good idea when they were writing the US Constitution to mention that Church & State need to be apart....always!
Prepare boys & girls, because if there is one thing besides "be gay" that makes Evangelicals see Red. It's the medical cannabis business flourish. They wanna attack the integrity of our beloved plant. So you all know what you gotta do,right? State by state they are gonna try to reverse everything! So please make sure you got yourself, were you wanna be when the time comes.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2011)

HEy HI growers. Long time RIUer, need some help.
Thinking about moving there, where would be the most MMJ 
friendly area of HI.
Whats the plant count?
what Prices are the dispensary paying per LB.
Thanks again for all responses.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 29, 2011)

No dispensary read our crazy laws not like Ca that's for sure.


Hemlock said:


> HEy HI growers. Long time RIUer, need some help.
> Thinking about moving there, where would be the most MMJ
> friendly area of HI.
> Whats the plant count?
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 29, 2011)

So is our future back to gorilla growing? I hope not I just got us to my plants being in the open.


Puna Bud said:


> Northern Cal is not gonna be spared at all. As a matter of fact, 'Harborside' in the Bay Area is being attacked on many federal fronts, IRS, DEA. You'd think these officials could see the writing on the walls, but they can't? Why take down 'Harborside', they had over $20 mil in sales alone last year. That's a lot of tax revenue for both state & fed. What's wrong with these "blockheads"? As far as why southern Cal seems to be more targeted than Northern. I think south is more of a "rag-tag" operation up and down the coast. Plenty of over night "mom & pop" dispensaries trying to take advantage of laws not well written. Same can be said about the Feds striking first in Cali too. Laws not being written properly to defend the dispensary owners, and other things. It's really an endless list as far as the Feds are concerned.
> 
> As for why Cali, and not Colorado? Trust me, the Feds are gonna hit, every single medical marijuana state. The Feds problem, limited resources, and man power. In time they will be knocking on our door too. Only because we have spineless politicans we keep re-electiing for some strange reason?
> 
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 29, 2011)

Times are hard now so some people do bad things. Home invasions are on the rise HPP couple of days ago 3guys with knives rushed a house everyone was home but they didn't figure on a 6' 5" pissed off young dad. He got some cuts but took the knife away and got one of them good . Nothing in the paper got this info from 50. Also two more in Hawaiian acres rd 1&2. And the way it looks things are going to be hard for awhile until those guys in DC stop arguing and do some work. May be we will have another Kent State to set the ball rolling.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> No dispensary read our crazy laws not like Ca that's for sure.


 Yeah that why I'm here I don't get your law. How do you sell your weed?


----------



## tardis (Nov 29, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> HEy HI growers. Long time RIUer, need some help.
> Thinking about moving there, where would be the most MMJ
> friendly area of HI.
> Whats the plant count?
> ...


There are no dispensaries here and it is illegal for you to sell MMJ to anybody. You can gift it to sick people though. Plant count is 7 plants 3 in flower.


----------



## tardis (Nov 29, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Yeah that why I'm here I don't get your law. How do you sell your weed?


I smoke my weed. There is no legal way to sell your weed in Hawaii. Moving to Hawaii and supporting yourself selling marijuana legally is not possible.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2011)

tardis said:


> I smoke my weed. There is no legal way to sell your weed in Hawaii. Moving to Hawaii and supporting yourself selling marijuana legally is not possible.


 Many thanks tardis


----------



## tardis (Nov 29, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Many thanks tardis


No prob. Sorry bout our laws here. I wish we had dispensaries in Hawaii because i'd most definetly try to get a job working at one.


----------



## Punatic (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's da winta grow BlackWidow and DeepChunk.
I got da DC form some "Bradda" in lower Puna.He said that "He crossed a Female Ortega Indica from Dutch Passion, With a Male Stanky "Pineapple" Phenom Train Wreck caried ova from Cali."
Well he call da Ortega Dominat one DC. And Da Pineapple one PC.
After a few Joints "Bradda" tells me that "He made close to 1000 seeds from these two and spread them thu out Puna for Da medical guys get chance at some good Genetics."
I dunno I think he "Crazy" but den again I did get mine from him.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2011)

Punatic said:


> Here's da winta grow BlackWidow and DeepChunk.
> I got da DC form some "Bradda" in lower Puna.He said that "He crossed a Female Ortega Indica from Dutch Passion, With a Male Stanky "Pineapple" Phenom Train Wreck caried ova from Cali."
> Well he call da Ortega Dominat one DC. And Da Pineapple one PC.
> After a few Joints "Bradda" tells me that "He made close to 1000 seeds from these two and spread them thu out Puna for Da medical guys get chance at some good Genetics."
> I dunno I think he "Crazy" but den again I did get mine from him.......


WOW...that BW looks super vigorious at 14 days, that buggah is really going for it!...nice work Punatic


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

Peeps keep askin me abt the construction in Kalaeloa ...you might have seen it ...3 story modern steel fucker on abt 10 acres jus makai of the Hurricanes football field..I hav'nt had the cunt hair to tel um its the FBI pacific headquarters ..that will prob be up in runnin next year ...makes me wonder where they send the grads and newcomers /officers and what to do their prospecting / training ? ..aint scared jus sayin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 29, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Peeps keep askin me abt the construction in Kalaeloa ...you might have seen it ...3 story modern steel fucker on abt 10 acres jus makai of the Hurricanes football field..I hav'nt had the cunt hair to tel um its the FBI pacific headquarters ..that will prob be up in runnin next year ...makes me wonder where they send the grads and newcomers /officers and what to do their prospecting / training ? ..aint scared jus sayin


is that what that monstrosity is? wow.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 29, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> Northern Cal is not gonna be spared at all. As a matter of fact, 'Harborside' in the Bay Area is being attacked on many federal fronts, IRS, DEA. You'd think these officials could see the writing on the walls, but they can't? Why take down 'Harborside', they had over $20 mil in sales alone last year. That's a lot of tax revenue for both state & fed. What's wrong with these "blockheads"? As far as why southern Cal seems to be more targeted than Northern. I think south is more of a "rag-tag" operation up and down the coast. Plenty of over night "mom & pop" dispensaries trying to take advantage of laws not well written. Same can be said about the Feds striking first in Cali too. Laws not being written properly to defend the dispensary owners, and other things. It's really an endless list as far as the Feds are concerned.
> 
> As for why Cali, and not Colorado? Trust me, the Feds are gonna hit, every single medical marijuana state. The Feds problem, limited resources, and man power. In time they will be knocking on our door too. Only because we have spineless politicans we keep re-electiing for some strange reason?
> 
> ...


I'm late to this one, but Puna, right the fuck on, brah. And they say the 99% doesn't know what they want. Yes we fucking do!


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 30, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm late to this one, but Puna, right the fuck on, brah. And they say the 99% doesn't know what they want. Yes we fucking do!


Bobotrank, I tell you. If I was 29 today instead of 59yrs. old I'd hop on a plane for a city right in the middle of the OWS movement. Fox "fucking" News has vilified this movement. with their usual right-wing paid for nonsense. Pay a few hundred unemployed right-wing Nazis money to infultrate the movement. Then stir up some ruckus, and blame it on the progressive movement. You know, crack a few skulls in the name of freedom. As much as Fox News would like us all to believe. These people are not just a bunch of losers looking for a handout like Newt Gingrich portrayed them the other day in the media. These people truly represent us, the 99%!
If you look all around, all you see & hear is people, good people taking it in the ass on a daily basis. Either Corp. America, or the Republican Party is reeming us constantly. Students leave college today with loans that will take a lifetime to get rid of. Elderly people unable to pay for their meds. Deregulation that the Repulicans were so keen on fucked us in so many ways. How? Hardly any quality control on anything. Everything so pricy too. 

We , the middle class ask only for our far share. Even the playing field once more. Here are a few demand I know the OWS movement is asking for.

1. Remove all money outta politics
2.Single pay health care system
3. Close down the Federal 'Reserve'(with it 75% of our debt would be gone overnight)
4. Reverse Supreme Court ruling on 'Citizens United'
5. Reconsider/review the Medical Marijuana state's situation today.

We must never loose sight that our US Constitution opens up with ,"We the People", not "We the Corporations", like the GOP would like us to believe. The Christian Right is gonna try to have all the cannabis laws reversed, or removed,..that is once their attack on gays is finished. I'm sorry to say that Evangelicals are evil vendictive people hell bent on distruction if you're not like them. WATCH OUT PEOPLE they are coming disguised as a friend..


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 30, 2011)

light up and and enjoy some sceens from here..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw4ZYKf91Xo&feature=feedu


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2011)

Puna it wasn't fox, repubs or Corp America that started busting MMJ it was Obama's administration .


----------



## Punatic (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> WOW...that BW looks super vigorious at 14 days, that buggah is really going for it!...nice work Punatic


Thanks Bu, First one is allways a test sample.Now I got it.Stay tunned


----------



## Punatic (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a unfair comparison cause BW was trained for 4 colas and DC is au-natural and has 7 side branches streching up.The canopy is even on the top with one main branch 6 inches taller...Enjoy day 21..


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

Short Season Pine EX and Dinafem


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 3, 2011)

Like your set up. How much elec does that light suck?


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks East ... abt 20 bucks a month per light.


----------



## tardis (Dec 3, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Thanks East ... abt 20 bucks a month per light.


Here on Kauai our electric prices are insane. Still cheaper than buying pot at 400 an oz tho.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

tardis said:


> Here on Kauai our electric prices are insane. Still cheaper than buying pot at 400 an oz tho.


Heco rates are rising as well here Tardis , so I invested in a PV system ...10 panel system that produces abt 12 kwh per day ( november average ) ..at this rate it will pay for itself in 4 years ...and then no more electric bill period !


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

jacks cleaner X vortex in 3rd week flower and some PineX (potted) out for daylight and fresh air ..veg week 3. 
Peace


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 3, 2011)

Pepper Have you done a jacks cleaner x vortex before?


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Pepper Have you done a jacks cleaner x vortex before?


First one East ...first subcool seed for me. hows it looking to you ?


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 3, 2011)

They look really healthy. I am getting some of his bean soon I like his line up have you watched his new y Y tube show Weed Nerd ? Funny and informative. Looks like you got this one dialed in. Do you cut roofs as good as you grow?


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> They look really healthy. I am getting some of his bean soon I like his line up have you watched his new y Y tube show Weed Nerd ? Funny and informative. Looks like you got this one dialed in. Do you cut roofs as good as you grow?


ah shit you seen me stacking roof eh ? ...........LOL


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 3, 2011)

Hell ya I saw you shooting birds with the nail gun.lol Oh that was my first lol you are a privileged person lol I like this.Back to subject. I'm just an older roof monkey I go but just slower.Like I told my old boss I my be old and slow but a least I do shitty work. lol Got to go before I lol my self to death.


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Puna it wasn't fox, repubs or Corp America that started busting MMJ it was Obama's administration .


Hemlock if you are going to come here and push your political agenda... I will do my best to make you feel unwelcome 
I would suggest that you listen to Puna Bud, and not try to correct him... 
You could learn from him as he has experienced more in his lifetime than you could in 5...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Dec 4, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> They look really healthy. I am getting some of his bean soon I like his line up have you watched his new y Y tube show Weed Nerd ? Funny and informative. Looks like you got this one dialed in. Do you cut roofs as good as you grow?


East... I also have some Sub gear in the queue. Should have had the Jilly in veg, but doing another run of the G13 PE. This PE is the shit. Once I get the Jilly going I'll update.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Dec 4, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> They look really healthy. I am getting some of his bean soon I like his line up have you watched his new y Y tube show Weed Nerd ? Funny and informative. Looks like you got this one dialed in. Do you cut roofs as good as you grow?


East / Pep - Thought I'd post a link to Sub's YouTube series Weed Nerd. I know a lot of people aren't into Sub's gear, but his stuff and his experience. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbRUGXBup4M


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 4, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> East / Pep - Thought I'd post a link to Sub's YouTube series Weed Nerd. I know a lot of people aren't into Sub's gear, but his stuff and his experience. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbRUGXBup4M


I like the prt where dude is doing the demo with his new pipe and nearly knocks his table over after takin a BIG hit ...LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2011)

kkday's got some dairyqueen from TGA and they in flower right now. they looking good too. when the buds start fattening up, I'll go post some pics.


----------



## tardis (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday's got some dairyqueen from TGA and they in flower right now. they looking good too. when the buds start fattening up, I'll go post some pics.


I love pics of TGA gear. Their plants always come out so damned pretty!!! (Not to mention the highs are out of this world!) You'll all see, if your Subcool gear is bunk i'll eat my shoe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2011)

tardis said:


> I love pics of TGA gear. Their plants always come out so damned pretty!!! (Not to mention the highs are out of this world!) You'll all see, if your Subcool gear is bunk i'll eat my shoe.


I like subcool. I don't talk much about breeders or usually give my opinions on them cause sometimes I find it better to just zip my lip, lol. but I'm looking forward to this strain finishing because it was a personal pick of mine. I watched a dude named Tahoe58, that was a regular on this forum at one time, grow it. I was following his journal and the DQ was super duper frosty. and he had good things to say about the high also. so I'll make sure to get some pictures on that.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 7, 2011)

This rain just wont go away, but thats not stoping the blackwidow.I swear even in the rain when i stay watching she growing !
Santa please get me a camera for Christmas


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 8, 2011)

That is one good strain my white widow rotted bad it didn't like the rain I hope you get a camera too! I like see the girls.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 8, 2011)

difficult those white strains ...especcially here in Hawauii nai ...hence the term haole


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 8, 2011)

Trying to pitch my tent


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 8, 2011)

For Cooter


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 8, 2011)

Those look nice and fresh. How did you get the photos to be hidden?


SurfdOut said:


> For Cooter


----------



## Punatic (Dec 8, 2011)

Now thats how you do it ! Great Job !!!Try to Keep vegging untill they are about 2 feet tall then try putting them out in a GreenHouse,AMAZING things happen


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Those look nice and fresh. How did you get the photos to be hidden?


lol!! I can't see the first 2 pictures either, unless I click on the tab. I don't think surfd was hiding them on purpose.



bring some of them shrooms back to HI surfd, we planning a get together soon and bringing them shrooms would be awesome. I like try, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> For Cooter


I just blew a wad!......That will most defiantly get you deep into the atmosphere...holy moly!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Trying to pitch my tent


 Beautiful Braddah B-Dawg!...mighty fine looking chicks!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 9, 2011)

Those are some OahuGrown shrooms, Doc.....when she starts raining again I'll go harvest for ya....Last time I really went to outer space was when Ziggy was playing Kualoa about 7 years or so ago......good times...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, thanks guys. The plants did have rough go in the beginning courtesy of FF. Pissed me off so bad....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Those are some OahuGrown shrooms, Doc.....when she starts raining again I'll go harvest for ya....Last time I really went to outer space was when Ziggy was playing Kualoa about 7 years or so ago......good times...


ya man, awesome. you gotta save some for me. I wanna go to outerspace too! lol

and today should be sick at pipe. I was gonna check it out yesterday but watched the webcast instead cause I knew I wouldn't be able to score any parking. did you watch it? was fricken gnarly!! JOB and JohnJohn was killing it


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 9, 2011)

No, I missed out...my shit is not together....John John is amazing...gonna drop a board off up there today...I just been longboarding naked in front of my house...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

lol! I might go check it out today, or I might just go far west and find a nice little uncrowded spot. I'm so stoked that channel 250 shows the contests, live too. and John John is the man. evan valiere was killing it too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, thanks guys. The plants did have rough go in the beginning courtesy of FF. Pissed me off so bad....


Hey Manso far the Black Gold is doing a good job, The only thing Ive done to it is add a little coco, dolomite and Happy Frog Tomato/Veg dry fert scratched into itthen watering with a light teaso far so goodFollowing the KISS philosophy on this run

Here's the KO Kush still in veg mode


----------



## Punatic (Dec 9, 2011)

It's Aloha Fiday Picture Day.The wife lost the camera but she got me a yard stick  So just gotta make do with picture from da phone..without fudder ado..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

Punatic said:


> It's Aloha Fiday Picture Day.The wife lost the camera but she got me a yard stick  So just gotta make do with picture from da phone..without fudder ado..


whoah brah, the BW lookin' awesome


----------



## Punatic (Dec 9, 2011)

First 2 pics is just different way to skin da same cat.
Picture 3 haha I "Forgot" a special cookie on da counter overnight and this bugga would not leave in the morning,even with a phone 2 inches away HAHA
4&5 on the Journey Home...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 9, 2011)

Haha..you funny guy! Nice shots, like the BW....


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 9, 2011)

Mr Nice seeds Ortega


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

Punatic said:


> First 2 pics is just different way to skin da same cat.
> Picture 3 haha I "Forgot" a special cookie on da counter overnight and this bugga would not leave in the morning,even with a phone 2 inches away HAHA
> 4&5 on the Journey Home...


hahahaha! that gecko knows what's up, lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 10, 2011)

My grow is officially on


----------



## Punatic (Dec 10, 2011)

Mahalo's Guys,I stay loving the BW And yes she is Also from Mr.Nice seeds.
I prefer the older strains or true f1's for their Vigor 
Private Beach party Tommorow  The roller is a humming 
Aloha's !


----------



## Punatic (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! that gecko knows what's up, lol


I think my "Dosage" may have something to do with it, so far nobody can stay awake pass 3 cookies  hahaha


----------



## spen (Dec 12, 2011)

'ey dudes and dudettes!
I guess this is still technically my first grow since I kept one plant from my original 6 seeds I ordered online. 5 of which I sprouted, planted, then died cause I didn't know what the hell I was doing. But I kept 1 in my closet at home and went mad scientist on it... It was a strain called Hawaiian Maui Waui from Sativa Seedbank. The one plant I kept, the mother plant, I took 12 clones from before it got to big for my closet and had to set her out to flower. She is on her sixth week of flower now, and she is looking good! At first I put my clones directly into pete pellits, but on my second and third round of clones I made a little bubbler, which worked much faster. 
As for the rest of the clones I decided to make self watering containers for them, using two 5 gallon buckets, a 4''x3 1/2'' pot (which happens to be the exact depth of home depot buckets converted to SWC), and a pvc pipe. The reservoir holds just over a gallon of nutrient water, and maybe a half gallon in the soil alone... Also I am using Foxfarm soil and nutes. I put 8 out in some sugarcane, gave two away, and experimented with the other 2 which died as a result. 
I was hesitant at first about using SWC cause I read they wouldnt produce ideal conditions for cannabis, but I wanted something, and they seem to be working fine. So far I've put 6 out, and 2 are still vegging in the containers at my home. I topped 2 of them (the ones I gave away), and fimmed the rest of them before I put them outside. I couldn't really figuar out the whole fimming thing, so they just ended up stretching out, but they look good!
So far, I've only had to fill the reservoirs up every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. 

Here are some pictures of what I have going on... in no particular order.....
My self watering containers
My closet set up
Some of my plants after 2 weeks out, wrapped in black trash bags to hide the bright orange color.
A clone I gave to one of my friends
A picture of one of one of the main braches from the clone I gave my friend (look at how thick the stem is!)

aloha, enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2011)

spen said:


> View attachment 1930781View attachment 1930782View attachment 1930783View attachment 1930784View attachment 1930785View attachment 1930786View attachment 1930787'ey dudes and dudettes!
> I guess this is still technically my first grow since I kept one plant from my original 6 seeds I ordered online. 5 of which I sprouted, planted, then died cause I didn't know what the hell I was doing. But I kept 1 in my closet at home and went mad scientist on it... It was a strain called Hawaiian Maui Waui from Sativa Seedbank. The one plant I kept, the mother plant, I took 12 clones from before it got to big for my closet and had to set her out to flower. She is on her sixth week of flower now, and she is looking good! At first I put my clones directly into pete pellits, but on my second and third round of clones I made a little bubbler, which worked much faster.
> As for the rest of the clones I decided to make self watering containers for them, using two 5 gallon buckets, a 4''x3 1/2'' pot (which happens to be the exact depth of home depot buckets converted to SWC), and a pvc pipe. The reservoir holds just over a gallon of nutrient water, and maybe a half gallon in the soil alone... Also I am using Foxfarm soil and nutes. I put 8 out in some sugarcane, gave two away, and experimented with the other 2 which died as a result.
> I was hesitant at first about using SWC cause I read they wouldnt produce ideal conditions for cannabis, but I wanted something, and they seem to be working fine. So far I've put 6 out, and 2 are still vegging in the containers at my home. I topped 2 of them (the ones I gave away), and fimmed the rest of them before I put them outside. I couldn't really figuar out the whole fimming thing, so they just ended up stretching out, but they look good!
> ...


right on brah! looking good. no forgot for give us the updates. alohas!


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 12, 2011)

ghetto birds are back


----------



## Mediganja (Dec 13, 2011)

whats up everybody?! my clones are at 37 days flowering. i expected fatter colas by now. concidering the rain and cloudy skies for the past 37 days what u guys think?
im using fox farm soil and nutes. i had a little mildew and mold but i removed those parts sprayed with a compost tea and that seems to have delayed the spread. im thinking 2 more weeks of nutes and a 1-2 week flush so 3-4 weeks left before chop.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

Mediganja said:


> whats up everybody?! my clones are at 37 days flowering. i expected fatter colas by now. concidering the rain and cloudy skies for the past 37 days what u guys think?
> im using fox farm soil and nutes. i had a little mildew and mold but i removed those parts sprayed with a compost tea and that seems to have delayed the spread. im thinking 2 more weeks of nutes and a 1-2 week flush so 3-4 weeks left before chop.View attachment 1933376View attachment 1933377


sup brah. looking lovely nice..


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 14, 2011)

They look healthy. What strain are they? My stuff usually only make it outside 5wks but it is real Indica dominate. And if you live up the hill more the cold could be slowing it down the growth. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't know if anybody gives a shit but here is the start of a little side-by-side comparison of indoor chems vs organics. Seeds plants from MNS Shit(SK#1). 2 on left in FFOF watered with unphd tap water. 12 in 50% Bcuzz coco, 50% big and chunky perlite....H&G Cocoa&b, magic green foliar, roots excel, great white, hygrozyme, superthrive, and ph adjustments. 12/12 from seed day 17. T5HO.

One love....


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 17, 2011)

Time for bloom...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2011)

right on surfd. thanks for sharing. I like see how that experiment goes.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 18, 2011)

SurfdOut I'd give more of a shit if I knew what a MNS or FFOF were. And will be interested in the test results.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> SurfdOut I'd give more of a shit if I knew what a MNS or FFOF were. And will be interested in the test results.


FFOF=fox farms ocean forest, it's soil from fox farms. MNS=mr. nice seedbank


----------



## Punatic (Dec 18, 2011)

Sucks when you gotta head to town just to get reception.Rain has been non stop but she still going.Here she was at day 36 Picture friday.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Surf, What size light you running to flower? hows your heat ? I can run my 432 watt T5HO with the doors half closed and no A/C for vegging.With all this rain might need to get a HPS too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2011)

alright gang. got a lot of pics taken from kkday's grow. I'll post them up later when I got more time but I'll leak a few out right now. here is a few pics of the DQ at about 6 1/2 weeks in flower. the pictures are sideways,.... but that's how we roll. lol just tilt your head when you looking at it . more pics to come later....
View attachment 1942741View attachment 1942742View attachment 1942743View attachment 1942744View attachment 1942745


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2011)

so where all the OG's of this thread at? y'all died or something?? make some noise!! 

yumboldt x arcata trainwreck, the money strain. 6 1/2 weeks, super frosty





looks like thc fairy came by and farted all over it, lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice bruddha KK and DR! She throw weight?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 19, 2011)

Punatic, been running 1000w can keep her at 79F/65% with only ventilation, but will probably turn on the a/c for last half of flower to keep those numbers lower...

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice bruddha KK and DR! She throw weight?


ya she stay throwing weight. when harvest is done, I go give out the numbers. should be a little better than the last run. also kkday stay cutting down on the nutes and going below the recommended amounts which is good and is saving some bread. a lot of bread actually. the plants was experincing some nute burn and then started locking out after soo he when cut back on the nutes and the plants stay responding real good. still trying to fine tune some stuff here and there but overall stay doing better than planned. I get more pics I'll post today. and thanks for the shout out, stay getting quiet in here. I can here the coqui frogs in the background along with the crickets, aand thanks for your update, I looking forward to seeing the results. anyway, I stay starting to ramble so take it easy my friend. a hui hou!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice bruddha KK and DR! She throw weight?


some pics of yumboldt x arcata trainwreck throwing some weight, lol. more pics to come later.....


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 19, 2011)

Yumbolt num num I smoke that shit. Rain rain my plants are melting but just checked the Manakea web cam only a little snow I wouldn't mind the rain if we had more snow Getting stoned at 13000 ft is fun but no can drive after that Fill the truck up with snow and make a snow man at home just like the movies


----------



## kkday (Dec 19, 2011)

Those pics are on day 46, I normally take um to 56 but will let these go to 60 because I might have a party new years and the 56 lands just before new years eve. Can't throw a party with those smells rocking the house.


----------



## kkday (Dec 19, 2011)

The dairy queen will go a bit longer they not ripe enough yet, looks like they still get action.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so where all the OG's of this thread at? y'all died or something?? make some noise!!
> 
> yumboldt x arcata trainwreck, the money strain. 6 1/2 weeks, super frosty
> 
> ...


Not dead yet lol. Looks good as always. + rep


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

Farting THC Fairies!....lmao!


----------



## kkday (Dec 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Time for bloom...


damn man those sativas in there are getting tall! You going have to tie them bitches down soon lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Punatic (Dec 20, 2011)

SurfdOut said:


> Punatic, been running 1000w can keep her at 79F/65% with only ventilation, but will probably turn on the a/c for last half of flower to keep those numbers lower...
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!


Right On,Thanks Surf I actually Need More heat now not used to this after dealing with heat for so long.Got A/C Dehumidifer(could run) But More light and free Heat works Better, Upgrade !


----------



## Punatic (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr Pepper, I Really like your setup Organic,Simple,Produtive.Very nice.I making a new Home depot list now  Aloha's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm haning in SoCal for a few more days...going seed hunting tomorrow, I sampled a few strains...all of them have been decent, My fav so far has been a sativa dom called alaskan thunder fuck...lmao!....aslo tried some Chemdawg and some pollen chucker's strain called Silver Train...both are well grown...life is good!


----------



## Punatic (Dec 20, 2011)

Raga lOOking GOOD !


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice looking Pepper What strain are those if you said before I forgot. Looks like they didn't mine the wet weather. It has been super wet here, couldn't even get on the roof today go home play with plants I like that better but it don't pay the bills.This state is stupid they are missing out on alot of tax money and they need money too Banana Heads. And now our little Nome Governor does nothing but smile a lot and he needs his teeth cleaned. More bud porn please.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Cotter that Thunder fuck is puna.Fast 45 day flowering and stoney,gotta swap for that one !


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 20, 2011)

Cooter fill your pockets up with those seeds you lucky guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

Punatic said:


> Hey Cotter that Thunder fuck is puna.Fast 45 day flowering and stoney,gotta swap for that one !


If i can find some beans i'll mail you some....this tunder that i've been smoking is pretty heady...Seems like decent day time smoke...it did give me some the muchies..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Cooter fill your pockets up with those seeds you lucky guy.


Thats the plan East!...I'm keeping my fingers crossed, looks like alot of these dispensaries are loaded with pollen chucker strains....if i can't determine the breeder or the genetics i'll be hanging onto my $$$...going to look for some Cali Connection and TGA gear tomorrow


----------



## hup234 (Dec 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If i can find some beans i'll mail you some....this tunder that i've been smoking is pretty heady...Seems like decent day time smoke...it did give me some the muchies..lol



forget the beans,bring back the cuts...gdp,cherrypie,lvpk,gsc...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

hup234 said:


> forget the beans,bring back the cuts...gdp,cherrypie,lvpk,gsc...


I'm not really into clones...I'd rather select my own keepers


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not really into clones...I'd rather select my own keepers


go cooter go ...fill up ur pockets and come home ,jus like shawshank ...beans will be rollin down ur pantleg LOL


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 21, 2011)

Punatic said:


> Mr Pepper, I Really like your setup Organic,Simple,Produtive.Very nice.I making a new Home depot list now  Aloha's


anything i can do to help , just holla at me


----------



## kkday (Dec 21, 2011)

damn I just found out the land lord wants to check out my house because I did a huge renovation and they were kinda home ridden but after physical therapy her husband can get out of the house and now they think its a good idea to come check out the renovation! After I tried to get them here for the 5 months after the renovation while I wasn't growing, now my half bathroom in my master bed room is a flower room with no sink, no vanity or sink. Fucken sucks! I get a perfect rotation going and now I gotta brake it. I got a friend I might be able to stash my mother and my next set that are vegged but there's no way I'm driving with plants that are budding.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 21, 2011)

Push them off till Jan it is the holidays and that always works It does suck I know the feeling.


----------



## AlohaKid (Dec 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thats the plan East!...I'm keeping my fingers crossed, looks like alot of these dispensaries are loaded with pollen chucker strains....if i can't determine the breeder or the genetics i'll be hanging onto my $$$...going to look for some Cali Connection and TGA gear tomorrow


According to weed maps True natural Collective in Tujunga carries alot of CC Gear, I was going to check them out after the holidays, Here is what the menu looks like right now



_Rare_
Cali Connections Jedi Kush Seeds
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]*

*10 pack*


*Sale!
[*]Cali Connection Chem Valley Kush Seeds
[*]75[SUP]ea.[/SUP]

[*]*


*Rare
[*]Cali Connections Julius Caesar Seeds
[*]75[SUP]ea.[/SUP]

[*]*


*Sale!
[*]Cali Connections Tahoe Og Seeds (Fem)
[*]75[SUP]ea.[/SUP]

[*]6 Feminized*


*Sale!
[*]Cali Connections Deadhead Og Seeds
[*]75[SUP]ea.[/SUP]

[*]*


*Sale!
[*]Cali Connections Chem 4 Seeds
[*]75[SUP]ea.[/SUP]

[*]*


*Sale!
[*]Cali Connections Larry Og Seeds
[*]75[SUP]ea.[/SUP]

[*]*


*Sale!
[*]Cali Connection Ogiesel Seeds*


----------



## AlohaKid (Dec 21, 2011)

*DeadHead OG Cali Connect 80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Sour Og - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Chem3 Og - Cali Connect* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Sfv Og - Cali Connect* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Tahoe Og - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Larry Og - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Raskal's Og Kush - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Purple Og Kush - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Chem4 Og - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Chem Valley Kush - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Ogiesel - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Carleone Kush - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Julius Caesar - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Blackwater - Cali Connect* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Pre98 Bubba Kush Bx2 - Cali Connect* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Jamaican Og - Cali Connection* 
*80[SUP]ea.[/SUP]* 
*10pk - Feminized $100* 


*Cali Connection Mixed 12-Pack* 
*50[SUP]e[/SUP]*

This is at B.E.A.C.H Center Collective in Playa Del Rey

Happy Shopping!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks AlohaKid...that great info, i'm super stoked!


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 21, 2011)

one of each please...waxing crescent comin up !


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 21, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> one of each please...waxing crescent comin up !


pop pop pop


----------



## howsweetitis (Dec 22, 2011)

those year end harvest/cure grows you gents have look good...

surfd you gonna do anything to hold the plant front stretching any? the heat from the hps might make the plant stretch more from night/light time temps.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 23, 2011)

okay, I thought it was time we address our favorite problem,...'powdery mildew'. We all have faced that dreaded ,evil problem with little if any sucess. But I believe we had the answer right under our noses here in Hawaii, at least on Big Island. Seems like the guys at Serious Seeds have found the solution. How long before it takes off here? I have this already to purifiy my water!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s45L5h4HCro&feature=g-all-u&context=G29a2e04FAAAAAAAAPAA


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 23, 2011)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, I thought it was time we address our favorite problem,...'powdery mildew'. We all have faced that dreaded ,evil problem with little if any sucess. But I believe we had the answer right under our noses here in Hawaii, at least on Big Island. Seems like the guys at Serious Seeds have found the solution. How long before it takes off here? I have this already to purifiy my water!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s45L5h4HCro&feature=g-all-u&context=G29a2e04FAAAAAAAAPAA


That is a great idea. I have a UV system in my house too all the time the answer was so near. Thanks Puna you come up with the good ones.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm haning in SoCal for a few more days...going seed hunting tomorrow, I sampled a few strains...all of them have been decent, My fav so far has been a sativa dom called alaskan thunder fuck...lmao!....aslo tried some Chemdawg and some pollen chucker's strain called Silver Train...both are well grown...life is good!


Hehehhehehe oh ya I have my own place in SoCal now  hhhehe and I just happen to have a wonderful Matanuska Thunder Fuck hahahahahah!!!!!!! Lol from Alaska too  She was pretty big already, but gonna get her in nice shape and take some clones before I flower her  hehehhee you can check out some pics on my new thread, it's on my signature!!!!!! I will have Internet in a few hours at my new apt hehehhehe!!!! Yay so excited to have a big garden again!!!!!


----------



## Punatic (Dec 23, 2011)

It's 4:20 Aloha friday, smoke um if you got UM !!! Day 43 ALOHA's !!!


----------



## Punatic (Dec 23, 2011)

kkday said:


> damn I just found out the land lord wants to check out my house because I did a huge renovation and they were kinda home ridden but after physical therapy her husband can get out of the house and now they think its a good idea to come check out the renovation! After I tried to get them here for the 5 months after the renovation while I wasn't growing, now my half bathroom in my master bed room is a flower room with no sink, no vanity or sink. Fucken sucks! I get a perfect rotation going and now I gotta brake it. I got a friend I might be able to stash my mother and my next set that are vegged but there's no way I'm driving with plants that are budding.




Bradda KK, I feel your pain.Just wen move house again and brough all my girls at night in a BIG box moving truck.Go slow take it easy had no problems.Hope you can atleast find a plant "sitter".
Aloha's


----------



## spen (Dec 24, 2011)

Is there any differances in how long a plant flowers for in hawaii as opposed to what the recomended flower time is by the seed bank? I hear plants ripen quicker when there is less than 12/12, and right now we are getting about 11 hour days. I have one plant that is on her 8th week outside, and I can't visit her all the time, maybe once a week. I'd like to know what to expect these coming weeks. The seed bank said 8-9 weeks.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay those pics look yummy guys, I love them!!!! hehehe keeep them coming lol!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

spen said:


> Is there any differances in how long a plant flowers for in hawaii as opposed to what the recomended flower time is by the seed bank? I hear plants ripen quicker when there is less than 12/12, and right now we are getting about 11 hour days. I have one plant that is on her 8th week outside, and I can't visit her all the time, maybe once a week. I'd like to know what to expect these coming weeks. The seed bank said 8-9 weeks.


Gotta go by the trichs!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Punatic said:


> It's 4:20 Aloha friday, smoke um if you got UM !!! Day 43 ALOHA's !!!


WOW YAY!!!!!!! those are the flowers a smart girl wants hehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 24, 2011)

Punatic said:


> It's 4:20 Aloha friday, smoke um if you got UM !!! Day 43 ALOHA's !!!


Nice job Punatic. How is the bud rot for you? I'm up the hill alittle and it is bad here I'm going to take off my UV and do my plants soon.If your buds taste as good as they look you will be one happy camper.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 24, 2011)

Mele Kalikimaka to all you! Here is the mountain this morning http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~irtfcameras/


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 24, 2011)

light the ye ol yule log


----------



## spen (Dec 25, 2011)

Radioshack has been out of pocket microscopes the last two weeks.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

on the big island Cloud 9 is where it is at!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 25, 2011)

Fillin up these lil pinheads are under the usb scope with full on light (brightness) most would consider them amber ...think ill wait on them ....call it foreplay ..lol


----------



## Punatic (Dec 25, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Nice job Punatic. How is the bud rot for you? I'm up the hill alittle and it is bad here I'm going to take off my UV and do my plants soon.If your buds taste as good as they look you will be one happy camper.


My Ortega got hit by that big wind storm rat at the end lost about 10 % not to bad for a early harvest.Brought the BW girls in to finnish not taking any chances 
Next cycle going out with this moon,perpetual


----------



## Punatic (Dec 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> on the big island Cloud 9 is where it is at!!!!!!!!!



In Hilo it's.... Ohana Green House Supply.....Tell em Punatic sent ya


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yay there ya go


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 27, 2011)

Shecky-ya got too many PMs.......


----------



## Punatic (Dec 27, 2011)

I tryed to catch Mr.Bubble Head using my phone and mini loop...She really looking good,wish I could attach a "scratch and sniff" instead 
ALOHA's


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 27, 2011)

Num num... Bubblehead   Nice job, Puna.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon pics of my girls ...the first one is a low branch flower thats as big as BJ's fist..lol ...courtesy of the new Tiffen close lens ...Peace


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

My Fiance and I will be vacationing in Kapaa for our Honeymoon and wonder if anyone has any tips on where we could find some ganja while we're there to make our trip more enjoyable?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2011)

pepperbelly said:


> Afternoon pics of my girls ...the first one is a low branch flower thats as big as BJ's fist..lol ...courtesy of the new Tiffen close lens ...Peace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959022View attachment 1959023View attachment 1959024View attachment 1959025View attachment 1959026View attachment 1959027


WoW!!! can see all da frost now. sweeeet!!


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 28, 2011)

raJah~



SurfdOut said:


> Shecky-ya got too many PMs.......



View attachment 1959379


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> raJah~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Shecky!! did you eat it?


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn Shecky!! did you eat it?


I could only sip the juice... 
My gag reflexes were strong this night.. could not get past the thought of what I was about to eat 
After you guys discussed it a few weeks ago I figured I would give it a try on this recent trip to Philippines.. 
Nope


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I could only sip the juice...
> My gag reflexes were strong this night.. could not get past the thought of what I was about to eat
> After you guys discussed it a few weeks ago I figured I would give it a try on this recent trip to Philippines..
> Nope


I wouldn't eat that either  I give you credit for sipping the juice!


----------



## hup234 (Dec 28, 2011)

don't eat it ,give it mouth to mouth...


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 28, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> I could only sip the juice...
> My gag reflexes were strong this night.. could not get past the thought of what I was about to eat
> After you guys discussed it a few weeks ago I figured I would give it a try on this recent trip to Philippines..
> Nope


Lol! You are a brave man.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, very very brave you df deserve a medal or something  with a nice big frosty bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Dec 29, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> My Fiance and I will be vacationing in Kapaa for our Honeymoon and wonder if anyone has any tips on where we could find some ganja while we're there to make our trip more enjoyable?


You'll probably be propositioned by some local kids if you look "cool". Just be careful you don't get scammed, especially of your glow in the dark white and the whole family is wearing matching Aloha shirts... 

I bet you'll have a great trip, Kauai is an amazing place for a vacation, I went often with my family growing up (originally from Cali), and still the memories are some of the best in my life.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2011)

Aloha Friends, Here&#8217;s what I&#8217;ve been working on, this was the blueberry and blackberry that went fuck-o in the Roots 707, and I have since switched up my soil with BlackGold with some added dolomite, perlite and Happy Frog Tomato Veg. For flowering I&#8217;m testing out Organicare Pure Bloom Granulars that&#8217;s been scratched into the first few inches of soil. So far I&#8217;ve been testing it on the KO Kush they&#8217;ve been flowering for just about two weeks, the flowers are starting to get frosty already&#8230;.I&#8217;m kind of excited about the Organicare pure bloom.

Blueberry


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is the Blackberry


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2011)

KO Kush (@13 days of Flower)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2011)

I shamefully have to report that my seed hunting didn&#8217;t go as planned, To make a long story short we started smoking and we never got off the couch..lol


----------



## Punatic (Dec 29, 2011)

One Love !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2011)

Punatic said:


> One Love !!!


(Drooling like a rabid dog)Beauties Brah! I'm spanking it like a zoo monkey, i'm happy we're adding daylight hours right now, This time of year i wish i had a fancy light...but i a cheap bastard.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2011)

Punatic said:


> One Love !!!


that's beautiful man. thanks for sharing


----------



## kkday (Dec 30, 2011)

Sheckster said:


> raJah~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you eat dat one I tell you all de girls de love you, godda watch de fedder. No choke de bone!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Kk if you are gonna call me a crazy bitch and ask to see my tits at least look at my plants!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey Kk if you are gonna call me a crazy bitch and ask to see my tits at least look at my plants!!!!!!!!!


 lol!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a straight shooter!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are my Clones hehehehe and a seed lol a special one some boy in Hawaii gave me LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got tons more on my thread hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn Girl you aint fucking around are you!....Nice garden KG!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hahaha thanks man and those are not even half of it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2011)

I stepped up my veg station today....I bought a 4 lamp Sun System (Sun Blaze) T5, I got tired of watching my plants burn up in the sun, hopefully the t5 will help harden off my plants once they go outside to flower.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hehehehe yay I would love to be able to have some in the sun nothing is better than natural light, I just don't have land hahahaha, gonna get a 600 mh for veg though and then also a tent and move my 1000 into the tent and buy a 1000 hps for flower hehehehe and the put the 600 in the closet for veg lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

and I have my t5 for my seedling and clones


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd love to veg with a 600w MH....but at .30 a kw hour, i just cant do it, whats the price per kw hour in Cali?....it's go to be around .05 per kw hour?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am not really sure, but def less than Hawaii hehehe, lol you should check out my new update I just posted


----------



## kkday (Dec 31, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey Kk if you are gonna call me a crazy bitch and ask to see my tits at least look at my plants!!!!!!!!!


you like that huh kona? Sorry I used you to shut down that thread but I knew if I threw out your name like that they would fire right back up no problem lol.
just because the cali outdoor grow season is done and there's a few mods involved in that gathering they think they can use the outdoor section as there toke and talk, I say stay focused and stick to the subject. If I wrote a post about my 397k watt indoor grow they would move it no time even tho I'm using part of the sun to power/light my room. Just looking for fair but RIU is all politics, and I don't vote. I fix elections. Much love kona, but if you still wanna show me your titts feel free!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

LMFAO you are too funny hahahaha thanks for the help hahahaha just remember one thing I can be crazy at times, but sometimes they like it 

[video=youtube;UJ6pLKlU-8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## SFguy (Dec 31, 2011)

Ijust paid a 453.40 pge bill =) and bought two more 600's


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do what you gotta do hehehehe!!!!!


----------



## kkday (Dec 31, 2011)

yup word kona we love crazy bitches!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahhaa only crazy when they make me I really am a sweet girl lol


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I stepped up my veg station today....I bought a 4 lamp Sun System (Sun Blaze) T5, I got tired of watching my plants burn up in the sun, hopefully the t5 will help harden off my plants once they go outside to flower.


 Coots, you're gonna be surprised with how Hot a four foot T-5 can get. Be careful, or you'll end up crying in your "Portugee Bean Soup". What sixe room will you be running the T-5 in?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Puna Happy New Years man!.....I should be good with the heat, my veg room has ac, the t5 is in a closet with a fan blowing when the lights on, during the hot months I'll keep the ac set at 80 degress. I was looking at LED's because of the their low heat emission, but pussed out, there's too much mixed information on the LEDs so i decided to go with the proven t5


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Heehehe yep I am in the desert and as long as I have ac and fans I am ok


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey KG what part of the dersert you in?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heherhehe near the high desert lol


----------



## MOLIKAIGROW (Jan 1, 2012)

March seems to be best for the long season. i grow indoors from September to march. i start all my plants indoors for 4-5 weeks then move to the garden.so basicly in feb i start my plants,then in 4-5 weeks out they go this way i get a good long season and a short one outside aswell. then back to da closet grow


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

SoCal  hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2012)

KG I grew up in Riverside so i kinda know the High Desert.....How do you like it there?....How to the plants like it?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

HAHAHA it is much diff here lol yes riverside area is with my reach now hehehehe  Deff a lot dryer!!!!!!!


----------



## howsweetitis (Jan 2, 2012)

happy new year guys... 

cant wait for some harvest rewards...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, I just realized your name wasn't "HotsweetTitties" - sorry lol...

Yes happy new year right back at ya- and the rest of the crew...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's right sorry had to change it hehehehehe it's ok still rocking em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

just realized you wern't talking to me hahaha!!!!!! or were you??? hahhahaha


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> That's right sorry had to change it hehehehehe it's ok still rocking em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just realized you wern't talking to me hahaha!!!!!! or were you??? hahhahaha


Actually- was referring to "howsweetitis" but go ahead- smoke summore Kona  u and your funbags... hehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Jan 3, 2012)

HELLO EVERYONE!! Long time no post. Hope all is great in the 808. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Ill be around more often so say hello.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 3, 2012)

rain rain rain  i love rain, but i don't think my plants do. oh well, smokey smokey smokey  aloha


----------



## Punatic (Jan 3, 2012)

Black Widow smoke test update...She is Sweet and Sticky...A blueberry/currant/blackberry ? start with a fuel/dieselish finnish....Woke up after a nap feeling HAPPY still smilling and can still smell her sweet Scent in the whole house...A good afternooner not exactlly a wake and bake.."Poping"calxes between your fingers in SO much FUN with this One !...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2012)

doctorD said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!! Long time no post. Hope all is great in the 808. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Ill be around more often so say hello.


Eh Doc how are the new offices coming along?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

hello fellas r u guys still mad at me??? lolz


----------



## doctorD (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything is great thanks.


----------



## doctorD (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow the site has changed a lot. Dont they know I fear change? Well i wanted to post a few pics and show everyone what im doing but I have no clue how to do it now. Im sure Ill figure it out in time


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww thump you know everyone is forgiving around here heheheheehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what did you do ??? hahahahaha Hope everyone is having a great new years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

someone talked sead something mean to me an well you know me... then it was like a chain reaction as if i was a fish in water n peranas just ate me up...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 3, 2012)

You were just misunderstood thump... I know you're spelling sucks, but you're a good guy. Hawaii is known for "Aloha" and also for sticking together and kicking out people who don't belong. Keep all this in mind and I think you'll be fine for another chance although I can't speak for others. Happy new year bro...

P.s. - I like the "pirahna" reference lolz...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

i understand i was clipping with my bro from hawii n he is good peepz realy he is... but ya i understand. happy new years.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay TB and thump!!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 4, 2012)

Thump I was wondering where you went. Mt Trainwreck/ sourD just rotted on me rain rain and they were covered. I was raised some in Waimanalo and my spelling and reading is junk sometimes most of the time spell check doesn't know what I mean. So when I read yours I don't always know what you mean but that is OK I'm half deaf and probable couldn't understand you if we were talking any way.
If I don't understand I will ask OK. Laters


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 5, 2012)

I was having a super shitty run this go and couldn't figure out why my plants were stunted and all deficient....only thing I did different was go back to Fox Farms Ocean Forest. I went to my buddies house and his plants were shit too and my other buddies 80 plants in Happy Frog were looking like hammered shit. WTF? We figured the peat moss was super acidic and tried to recover.......buy the best soil ya can and it's fucked?Figured I'd do a test batch with the same soil against coco/perlite fed with bottled nutes. Try look- 3 are in coco and the runt is in Fox farms Ocean Forest(even gave her a little lime cause she was so stunted). All plants are skunk#1, 12/12 from seed 36 days.Hope this helps someone, I was pissing mad trying to figure it out...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 5, 2012)

some ole bullshit...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> I was having a super shitty run this go and couldn't figure out why my plants were stunted and all deficient....only thing I did different was go back to Fox Farms Ocean Forest. I went to my buddies house and his plants were shit too and my other buddies 80 plants in Happy Frog were looking like hammered shit. WTF? We figured the peat moss was super acidic and tried to recover.......buy the best soil ya can and it's fucked?Figured I'd do a test batch with the same soil against coco/perlite fed with bottled nutes. Try look- 3 are in coco and the runt is in Fox farms Ocean Forest(even gave her a little lime cause she was so stunted). All plants are skunk#1, 12/12 from seed 36 days.Hope this helps someone, I was pissing mad trying to figure it out...


Ho B-Dawg,
Happy New Year&#8217;s Braddah! The coco plants look amazing! I&#8217;m wondering if &#8220;Roots&#8221; and &#8220;FF&#8221; get there peat from the same source? My plants behaved the same way in the 707 formula. Ph was somewhere in the 5.0 range and my plants locked out immediately during flower, I was just as mad as you where, I&#8217;ve since switched to Black Gold and I just picked up a bail of Sunshine Mix #4, I might be wrong but I think SM#4 is produced by the same company that makes BG. So far I have nothing negative to report about the BG everything I have going now is doing well so I&#8217;ll be trying to fine tune my soil concoction moving forward&#8230;&#8230;I&#8217;m also happy o report that my new T5 is really making a difference for my vegging plants, I have some Anesthesia under the T5 and and the nodes are stacking up nice, under the T12 they started to stretch like mad. I&#8217;ll get a pic up later.

On a side note a few of my KO Kush plants are prego..lol..I&#8217;m not sure if someone in my hood is doing some pollen chucking. I was gone for 10 days and I put the KO&#8217;s out to flower and when I came home I found a few males, but I&#8217;m not sure if they were mature enough to blow their wads on my females, no big whoop I&#8217;ll save those seeds for a rainy day.

Next up is going to be the Herijuana I&#8217;m actually thinking about doing and open pollination on them and build up a little breeding stock. I&#8217;m kind of thinking I&#8217;d like to cross some Herijuana with some Killing Fields for shits a giggles&#8230;We&#8217;ll see hopefully my A.D.D. doesn&#8217;t side track me&#8230;lmao! (maybe we'll get lucky and find a killer male and use it for the Landrace seeds)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2012)

here we have a bucket of the FF trio bubbling...doesn't seem to be killing any of the bennies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the Seeded KO Kush


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the Anesthesia that was started under the T12 and are now under the T5....It almost appears like it lolliepopped itself...It totally hit the brakes once it got under the T5...now Its starting to stack the nodes nicely


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 7, 2012)

Herijuana and Herojuana OG, are my faves, such a unique taste and smell. Like a fine Tawny Port, hard to duplicate. I would love to run either of those. I need to start looking for some good seeds of those here in So Cal.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 7, 2012)

got a cross coming


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Herijuana and Herojuana OG, are my faves, such a unique taste and smell. Like a fine Tawny Port, hard to duplicate. I would love to run either of those. I need to start looking for some good seeds of those here in So Cal.


Try Sannies he has the herijuana


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

Any Popcorn Sutton fans out there?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Sutton
http://tnwhitewhiskey.com/


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 7, 2012)

Is it gonna be a whiskey day for ya Coot? Liquor is more than a breakfast drink...

Check out THC Farmer.com there is a 15 pak of Alien reg seeds up for bid.....already over 4,000$


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

Whiskey Saturday at the Cooter Hut....lmao!....Popcorn kinda reminds me us, society really doesn&#8217;t have a problem with us, and society demands or product, especially well grown all natural product that you&#8217;ll time a hard finding in the streets. Anyone can grow weed, but there is true art to getting it perfect, not all growers are looking for a perfection as there intentions are usually to make money and that always seems to shows up in the fished product. (lack of love) That&#8217;s why I dig Popcorn, A true artisanal outlaw, he was just giving the masses what they wanted, sure he wanted to make money but his product was loaded with love and it&#8217;s probably the best moonshine we&#8217;ll ever see again, hopefully the people with the rights to Popcorn&#8217;s recipe and trade rights don&#8217;t fuck up his legacy.

R.I.P. Popcorn! You old drunk ass, horny dick hillbilly!


----------



## Punatic (Jan 7, 2012)

Got a new camera late for x-mas..now to install the transfer software,That is if anybody gives a shit and want to see some close ups of Blackwidow and Hapa ..nah no sence


----------



## Punatic (Jan 7, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> some ole bullshit...



Hey Surf, ROLL that same ole "bullshit" up, I'd hit that ! hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 7, 2012)

YaY I can't wait till my Camera comes out of the shop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

Punatic said:


> Got a new camera late for x-mas..now to install the transfer software,That is if anybody gives a shit and want to see some close ups of Blackwidow and Hapa ..nah no sence



Ho Brah I like see


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 7, 2012)

Coot, think ya got some stray pollen....wonder what folks are doing in you hood? 

Punatic...Love pics! Got any from Pohikis?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Any Popcorn Sutton fans out there?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Sutton
> http://tnwhitewhiskey.com/


were you watching "Moonshiners" on Discovery Channel? I quickly became a fan of both Popcorn Sutton, and the shows star, Tim. Actually I've become a reality show "Whore". I'm not talking your usual bullshit Reality show on say MTV or VH1. But today's cable has great reality shows. I've become addicted to the following shows:

1.) Weed Wars
2.) Moonshiners
3.) Gold Rush
4.) Intervention
5.) GOP Debates(hardcore comedy at it's best)
6.) Hoarders

Coots, I'd love to try some of Popcorn's liquid stash! Nothing like a Landrace Whiskey,that's what I always say..

At anytime I can roll a phatty and melt into the couch for hours at a time to watch this shit! I especially can sit and watch 'Gold Rush' all day and smoke and dream..


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 8, 2012)

Coot-

Went back over KO 4,6(gave#2 away) both had male flowers on the bottom...caught them before they dropped any pollen so I'm not sure if your plants were old enough to pollinate themselves or the pollen was from elsewhere....cause looked like yours got pollinated real early which would have been before any hermis were dropping pollen.

Or something like that....


----------



## Punatic (Jan 8, 2012)

Stupid new camera is a kodak and easyshare sucks...So does Gimpshop....I used to have zoombrowzer with my Cannon and loved it.Can somebody recomend a photo edit software program for windows xp thats Free & don't Suck ? 
Aloha's
p.s. 12 mexapixel close up 4000X3000 pixels uploaded from camera.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

hehehhe its a vodka day for me today and I am smoking on LSd today hehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fun fun fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punatic (Jan 8, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Punatic...Love pics! Got any from Pohikis?


Hey Surf the camera is a kodak c123 waterproof 12mp 5x zoom.Da wife and I allready got "action" shots. And some video thru the barrel Gotta learn how to work with that edit and uploading.Dis computers Stuff hard when Stoned.hahaha


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 9, 2012)

Punatic said:


> Hey Surf the camera is a kodak c123 waterproof 12mp 5x zoom.Da wife and I allready got "action" shots. And some video thru the barrel Gotta learn how to work with that edit and uploading.Dis computers Stuff hard when Stoned.hahaha


Waterproof? awesome... I think the actual term is "money shots"


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TB you are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot-
> 
> Went back over KO 4,6(gave#2 away) both had male flowers on the bottom...caught them before they dropped any pollen so I'm not sure if your plants were old enough to pollinate themselves or the pollen was from elsewhere....cause looked like yours got pollinated real early which would have been before any hermis were dropping pollen.
> 
> Or something like that....


I went back over my plants and 2,4,6,7 were female, hopefully the labeling didn't get mixed up....I'm with you, I think the plants got gizzed on by some plants up stream of me. No big whoops i grew up on Mexican red hair, so Ive had my share of seedy weedy, it always got me loaded so i really have nothing to complain about


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> were you watching "Moonshiners" on Discovery Channel? I quickly became a fan of both Popcorn Sutton, and the shows star, Tim. Actually I've become a reality show "Whore". I'm not talking your usual bullshit Reality show on say MTV or VH1. But today's cable has great reality shows. I've become addicted to the following shows:
> 
> 1.) Weed Wars
> 2.) Moonshiners
> ...


Puna,

Let me tell ya Im totally stuck on a few shows.

Moonshiners
Storage Wars
Weed Wards
Sons of Guns
American Pickers
Gold Rush
Moonshiners is by far my favorite at the moment .I love it how we (the taxpayer) will spend millions of dollars busting moonshiners f or such a small tax liability, yet Americans are being robbed blind from The Banksters on Wall Street, and we make enforcement on illegal moonshining a priority, meanwhile the 1% doesnt pay taxes and they still receive corporate well far and then they ship or jobs overseas.seems pretty jaded yea?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Love and recorded all the Weed Wars so I can burn them and send them to my mom!!!!!


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Puna,
> 
> Let me tell ya I&#8217;m totally stuck on a few shows.
> 
> ...


Don't forget, babylon comes after us "Ganja Farmers" the most. We are very dangerous people


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Don't forget, babylon comes after us "Ganja Farmers" the most. We are very dangerous people


Ho Brah...don&#8217;t get me started on the "evangelicals". lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's The KO Kush Week 4 of flowering, I can wait to see how these will grow in better sun light.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow nicee Cooter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 9, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow nicee Cooter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same to you Kona! tee-hee-hee

Hey, has anyone ever tried Ormus water? It looks like hippy juice, but I guy I met swears by it mixed with worm tea... BTW, what is the best locally available castings?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hahahahahaha thanks TB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Trichy Bastard again.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 9, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Trichy Bastard again.


Lol- I just got the same message in regards to you yesterday. I just don't give out enough rep to be able to do it all the time to the same person. It seems it takes a few weeks before I can tag them again... That's okay- it's the thought that counts


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes Tb yes it is


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 9, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Same to you Kona! tee-hee-hee
> 
> Hey, has anyone ever tried Ormus water? It looks like hippy juice, but I guy I met swears by it mixed with worm tea... BTW, what is the best locally available castings?


 for between $35.00 & $40.00 you can pick up a bag of pure worm castings. Mixed with soil it cost you at$17.00 or $18.00 bucks at most soil shops.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 9, 2012)

Had to copy this from the other thread....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRItY...e7FAAAAAAAABAA


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!! hahahahhaahha shot to that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, when I was watching the fireworks, clicked on this, wow.. it might be even funnier! [video=youtube;-YAKPZokwgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YAKPZokwgs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMFAO yes, yes it is!!!!!!! hahahahahhaaha smoking some alien to this hehehehehehehehehe!!!!! OMG hahahahahhaa!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Trichy Bastard again.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL LMFAO!!!!!! OMG I got connection you losers!!!!!! hahahhahahahahahaha I need a shot too hehehehehehehee oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 10, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> ROFL LMFAO!!!!!! OMG I got connection you losers!!!!!! hahahhahahahahahaha I need a shot too hehehehehehehee oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, keep laughing- this is how people end up shooting everyone at their high school...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sad but true!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

View attachment 1985906View attachment 1985905View attachment 1985904View attachment 1985903View attachment 1985902View attachment 1985901View attachment 1985900View attachment 1985899View attachment 1985898View attachment 1985897View attachment 1985896View attachment 1985895Here is the big closet hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The AFG and the SW OG are sleeping hehehehehehehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


View attachment 1985890View attachment 1985891View attachment 1985892View attachment 1985894


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 1985906View attachment 1985905View attachment 1985904View attachment 1985903View attachment 1985902View attachment 1985901View attachment 1985900View attachment 1985899View attachment 1985898View attachment 1985897View attachment 1985896View attachment 1985895Here is the big closet hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The AFG and the SW OG are sleeping hehehehehehehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1985890View attachment 1985891View attachment 1985892View attachment 1985894


Looks like everything is coming together very nicely!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Man!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the Afghan and the Skywalker Og these girls just woke up




and they will get flowerimg nutes today







View attachment 1986510View attachment 1986511View attachment 1986512View attachment 1986514View attachment 1986515View attachment 1986516

View attachment 1986517View attachment 1986518View attachment 1986508View attachment 1986497View attachment 1986499View attachment 1986500View attachment 1986502View attachment 1986504View attachment 1986505View attachment 1986507


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 10, 2012)

[h=1]Marijuana doesn't harm lung function, study found[/h]Smoking a joint once a week or a bit more apparently doesn't harm the lungs, suggests a 20-year study that bolsters evidence that marijuana doesn't do the kind of damage tobacco does.
http://news.yahoo.com/marijuana-doesnt-harm-lung-function-study-found-210146886.html


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> *Marijuana doesn't harm lung function, study found*
> 
> Smoking a joint once a week or a bit more apparently doesn't harm the lungs, suggests a 20-year study that bolsters evidence that marijuana doesn't do the kind of damage tobacco does.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> *Marijuana doesn't harm lung function, study found*
> 
> Smoking a joint once a week or a bit more apparently doesn't harm the lungs, suggests a 20-year study that bolsters evidence that marijuana doesn't do the kind of damage tobacco does.
> http://news.yahoo.com/marijuana-doesnt-harm-lung-function-study-found-210146886.html


This helps confirm the article that was written in the Washington Post. That study showed that smoking marijuana does not cause lung cancer. I use marijuana for Asthma relief, as a result of using marijuana I&#8217;ve been able throw out all my Asthma medication that was prescribed to me by my primary physician.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This helps confirm the article that was written in the Washington Post. That study showed that smoking marijuana does not cause lung cancer. I use marijuana for Asthma relief, as a result of using marijuana Ive been able throw out all my Asthma medication that was prescribed to me by my primary physician.


That's cool Coot- very few doctors would probably believe you. I wonder if your asthma is caused by stress, and the green relaxes you. Either way, glad you found a better fix than all those stimulants and cortisceroids- which are definitely not good for anyone if they can avoid them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> That's cool Coot- very few doctors would probably believe you. I wonder if your asthma is caused by stress, and the green relaxes you. Either way, glad you found a better fix than all those stimulants and cortisceroids- which are definitely not good for anyone if they can avoid them.


Modern Medicine is my last resort, and doctors tend to be the biggest drug pushers on the planet, once there is an incentive for doctors to prescribe cannabis theyll change their tune, keep in mind theyre just as greedy as the 1%. Im sure there are doctors outside of the US that wouldnt hesitate on prescribing cannabis as a medication, Science is Science right? Does marijuana loose its medicinal properties only when its in the US? The Doctors in the US are either too lazy to read the facts on cannabis or theyre bought by pharmaceutical industry, I believe the later to be true. Ive tried all the modern asthma medication and nothing works like cannabis for meI dont give two shits about what a doctor thinks, Im a results guy and cannabis relieves my asthma, you cant really argue with results


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2012)

Only the MMJ Doctors have the balls to stand up and put their reputations on the line defending cannabis, all the other doctors are a bunch of greedy uniformed pussies!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Only the MMJ Doctors have the balls to stand up and put their reputations on the line defending cannabis, all the other doctors are a bunch of greedy uniformed pussies!


That's cool coot, and I fully agree. Pot helped me with spiritual relief, and I was able to toss out my bible! lol... Seriously, I think part of the problem is religion has crept too deeply into government affairs, and it's usually the ultra conservative types who are likely to equate pot with some sort of cardinal sin... Of course they're happy to work with pharmaceutical companies and big tobacco and liquor to stomp out any other alternatives... I am ashamed I used to consider myself a republican, only Ron Paul seems to have it right and is closest to my ideal republican- I really hope he makes it... I have registered to vote every year since 18, and never bothered because I don;t believe in chosing the lesser of 2 evils- if ol Ronnie makes it ot the ballot, I will absolutley cast for him!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2012)

Word Brother! Ron Paul is a Libertarian running as a Republican, I&#8217;m voting for Ron Paul, so far he doesn&#8217;t seem to have been bought by the Big Business, (yet) and he sure seem to make a lot of sense to me. Let us pray to the fucking lucky stars he makes it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't agree on a lot of his issues, but the ones that I do agree with are major ones... game changers. We need that. Everything right now is totally fucked.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Only the MMJ Doctors have the balls to stand up and put their reputations on the line defending cannabis, all the other doctors are a bunch of greedy uniformed pussies!


What kind of uniforms are they wearing?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 13, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I don't agree on a lot of his issues, but the ones that I do agree with are major ones... game changers. We need that. Everything right now is totally fucked.


Same here, on some issues, but the point is the guy wants to have less government, and let most issues be dealt with at a state level like they should. Being a once practicing ob/gyn he is against abortion, but still says it should be dealt with by each state. I don't think abortions are great, but i think women should have the right. But hey, don't mean to get all political here, just sayin I'm excited for a possible candidate for once!  For decades the guy has been turning down money he is supposed to recieve for his job- but he claims that money is excesssive and it would be hypocritical to take it- that looks like long term integrity to me...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> What kind of uniforms are they wearing?


Apparently splgniel isn't my forte&#8230;lmao


----------



## Punatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Testing Poho'iki "Action" shots....Harddrive erase...


----------



## Punatic (Jan 14, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> This is the Afghan and the Skywalker Og these girls just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lOOking good KONAGIRL !!!


----------



## Punatic (Jan 14, 2012)

As Tricky said.........Here's.........da......................."Money" Shots........ENJOY !


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful shots Punatic!! Mahalos for that...

What did you think of the Ortegas you grew? Gonna cut mine in about 2 weeks, did you cross her yourself with the TW?


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 14, 2012)

Surf if you need help smoking the Ortegas let me know. I never saw that kind before what does yours taste like? I just got some new beans Black Rose from Heath and 3 free Purple Wreck that is Heath's Rose x Jojo's Purple Wreck I don't know who Jojo is. You are up early. Aloha


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 14, 2012)

Morning East-

I'm sure we'll be sampling meds together before too long My ortegas are kinda piney, but not real stink.

Wow sounds like you got some cool beans to run.....hmm my old gf from BI is named Jojo...

Waking up early? Insomniacs get alot of shit done....

One Love


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Morning East-
> 
> I'm sure we'll be sampling meds together before too long My ortegas are kinda piney, but not real stink.
> 
> ...


(Cooters Beavis Voice) ummm huh- huh- huh,Fire! Fire! Fire!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yayaya very nice Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Morning East-
> 
> I'm sure we'll be sampling meds together before too long My ortegas are kinda piney, but not real stink.
> 
> ...


Eh howz da coco grow going?


----------



## Punatic (Jan 14, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Beautiful shots Punatic!! Mahalos for that...
> 
> What did you think of the Ortegas you grew? Gonna cut mine in about 2 weeks, did you cross her yourself with the TW?


The picture Hapa is the cross of Ortega/TW.Straight Ortega is the Real Kush,need to flower in the middle of summer 60/65 days of flowering.Mine was vegged for 6 months.She will produce pounds if vegged big enuff. the Hapa is straight medical 50%50% and is in the process of being backcrossed with each season.twice so far and just getting better.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice! Did you make enough seeds for me? Hehehe


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 14, 2012)

Coot-

Like this... Feed every other day with House and Garden Coco A & B. Stunted is in FFOF with lime....


----------



## 808HI (Jan 15, 2012)

aloha, anyone in here know anything about the t5 cfls? My wife got me the sunblaze 28 for christmas and i now got 2 g13s that are 2 weeks old under it. The person at the shop said it would be great for vegging indoors then when im ready to flower i can just putem outside? mahalo


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi 808HI-

Yep, sure can. You've got a good wife. T5s are flouro tubes whereas cfls are the squiggly ones you screw into light sockets though. Veg indoors under your t5s for the first 4-8 weeks of your plants life then put them out into the sun to finish.

Happy Growing Friend!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 15, 2012)

About to top em and clone em then super crop em hehehehe a couple are really stretching and they all love the 1000


----------



## 808HI (Jan 16, 2012)

aloha surfdout. Much mahalos fo da info. Truely, my wifes da best. I going try post some pics of what i got in a couple weeks. Keep ya posted. Mahalo Nui and Aloooooha


----------



## howsweetitis (Jan 16, 2012)

808HI

intro them to soft sunlight at first maybe not have it out in the sun during 10am-2pm... or some kinda shade so it reduces shock... had a plant nearly die after going straight from indoors to outdoors.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 16, 2012)

Will def remember that. Mahalos fo da tip.


----------



## doctorD (Jan 16, 2012)

Now that I know how to post pics again Ill take some new ones of my grow.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 17, 2012)

can anyone please tell me how to harvest without killing the plant so i can revegg strictly for cloning?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2012)

harvest the top 2/3 of the plant.


----------



## kkday (Jan 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> harvest the top 2/3 of the plant.


Like he said but then throw it under your T5's with lights on 24 hours until the plant reverts back others will tell you 20 or 18 hours on but from personal experience 24/lights on it reverts faster then I cut it back to 20 hours after the lemon leafs start growing.


----------



## Punatic (Jan 17, 2012)

Update on next rotation.Trying out these 3 gallon aero pots.Worth the money 
the Hapa is from seed.the NL clones is from my "american" friend up the hill watch her "tracking".
no mind turning sideways...that's how we do !


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 18, 2012)

View attachment 2004364View attachment 2004363View attachment 2004362View attachment 2004342View attachment 2004343View attachment 2004344View attachment 2004345View attachment 2004346View attachment 2004347View attachment 2004348View attachment 2004349View attachment 2004350View attachment 2004351View attachment 2004352View attachment 2004353View attachment 2004354View attachment 2004355View attachment 2004356View attachment 2004359View attachment 2004360


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 18, 2012)

@Kona So jealous..


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's the seeds for my next grow....

Cheese, Train Wreck, White Rhino, & Lemon Skunk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2004364View attachment 2004363View attachment 2004362View attachment 2004342View attachment 2004343View attachment 2004344View attachment 2004345View attachment 2004346View attachment 2004347View attachment 2004348View attachment 2004349View attachment 2004350View attachment 2004351View attachment 2004352View attachment 2004353View attachment 2004354View attachment 2004355View attachment 2004356View attachment 2004359View attachment 2004360


Cute little doggie you got there!


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 18, 2012)

Cru3l said:


> Here's the seeds for my next grow....
> 
> Cheese, Train Wreck, White Rhino, & Lemon Skunk


Yo Cru3l are you still running t8s? How did your harvest turn out? I've got a load of t8s lying around and I'm broke right now, might just do a t8 grow lol.


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice puppy Kona.


----------



## BrutZuk (Jan 18, 2012)

Punatic said:


> Testing Poho'iki "Action" shots....Harddrive erase...


omg I want to live in HI so bad.......


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 18, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Yo Cru3l are you still running t8s? How did your harvest turn out? I've got a load of t8s lying around and I'm broke right now, might just do a t8 grow lol.


The harvest turned out great, I just lacked the density from the 600. Worth it considering the money saved on power... 

I'm gonna veg under the T8s and transition to the 600 for flower.


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Cru3l! I got some work to do...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 19, 2012)

Check this weird shit out! White Punabudder from a friend there buds growing out of the leaf steam.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys his name is Hazey and boy he is a handful hahahahaha.........Maltese mom and Jack Russelle dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 19, 2012)

Not so weird Whitebulldozer I love this weather!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 19, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Not so weird Whitebulldozer I love this weather!!!!!View attachment 2006524View attachment 2006525View attachment 2006526


looking pretty good my friend.


----------



## kkday (Jan 19, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Not so weird Whitebulldozer I love this weather!!!!!View attachment 2006524View attachment 2006525View attachment 2006526




"das one dozza Boi!!!"

East I must say I wanted to coment for a long time that I loved that black widow, I'm a sucker for heavy purples like that, nice work! Lmk if you got a bean or two of that strain I trade with u some action I get right now.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 19, 2012)

KK I'm with you about heavey purples but the Black Widow is from Punatic but you know all us Big Island guys all sound alike lol.
But I just got my hands on some Black Rose this is one real black ass fucker. And some Purple Wreck from England so Yes when I get.Will make seeds this spring or what us old guys called the short season back in the 70s. Here is a Trainwreck/sour diesel this one tracks the sun more then most.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Thanks guys his name is Hazey and boy he is a handful hahahahaha.........Maltese mom and Jack Russelle dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a couple of Jack's....great dogs!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2012)

KO Kush(week 5 of Flower) &#8230;.poor little buggahs didn&#8217;t get enough sunlight. Dec/Jan photoperiods are brutal for yield, next year I&#8217;ll be making seeds in Dec/Jan/Feb. This Anesthesia plant is just about to go our side to flower she stay about 11 inches, She&#8217;ll go out once she hits the 1 foot mark . She&#8217;s supposed to double in height, so maybe 3 feet give or take.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2012)

The KO's are in BlackGold, veg'd with fox farms tomato veg granules, and flower'd with Botanicare Pure Bloom granules, and AACT tea's. I know the yield looks awful, but with more sunlight this little bitches will fetch. The Anesthesia is in the same concoction and she should yield nice even with 11 hours of sunlight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Check this weirdView attachment 2006498View attachment 2006499 shit out! White Punabudder from a friend there buds growing out of the leaf steam.


are they growing on the leaf stem or just next to the stem?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 19, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Check this weirdView attachment 2006498View attachment 2006499 shit out! White Punabudder from a friend there buds growing out of the leaf steam.


Trippy- maybe you should use the genetics and blend it with something else, might be a beneficial mutation for more budz.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 19, 2012)

They are growing out of the stem. I have 2 more but they are normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> They are growing out of the stem. I have 2 more but they are normal.


Thats pretty cool man...keep us updated, i really want to watch this one finish....cheehooo!


----------



## kkday (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a dairy queen start to do that with the fans in veg but slightly not like yours east .


----------



## cirE (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! Ive been browsing a few forums for some time, but just now found this thread. I am from Kihei and have been for the last 8 years. I am still trying to keep somewhat stealth so I was thinking about putting a pot in a trashcan and leaving it outside, or maybe trying to build a small greenhouse (maybe 4l x 4w x 5h) to keep it stealth from my neighbors. Anyone have any success? Also, if anyone could help a brother out getting some genetics that would be great 


Also, if anyone knows about Kihei, its not much rain, and im at maybe 30 ft above sea level. Im not sure if that would affect me at all. Any help would be great as I have only been researching indoor growing for the last 3 months lol


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 21, 2012)

cirE said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been browsing a few forums for some time, but just now found this thread. I am from Kihei and have been for the last 8 years. I am still trying to keep somewhat stealth so I was thinking about putting a pot in a trashcan and leaving it outside, or maybe trying to build a small greenhouse (maybe 4l x 4w x 5h) to keep it stealth from my neighbors. Anyone have any success? Also, if anyone could help a brother out getting some genetics that would be great
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone knows about Kihei, its not much rain, and im at maybe 30 ft above sea level. Im not sure if that would affect me at all. Any help would be great as I have only been researching indoor growing for the last 3 months lol


Ohh yeah... I know where that is...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 21, 2012)

Kihei it is hot as hell and your plant will fry in the trash can also greenhouse is too small and will get hot.Just put them in the back yard by some other house plants. You need to buy a strain that doesn't smell a lot. You can smell my shit 1/2 football field away but all my neighbors grow I smell their stuff and we have 3 acre lots. Happy hunting.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2012)

Ortega......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2012)

OG Raskal The White S1


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2012)

Dr Greenhorn...where ya been mon?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2012)

one down....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Ortega......


Those are pretty close to the finish line! The 1st pic looks as big baseball amazing! .....I gave the Sk#1 9mls today


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 21, 2012)

Howzit everyone in Hawaii


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2012)

Coot-Threw those KOs outside at my brothers....fuckers reek!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Hilo-

Hows da baby coming along?


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 21, 2012)

She's healthy. Day #10

Thanks for asking


----------



## Cru3l (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone else notice the HECO rates went up?


----------



## cirE (Jan 21, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Kihei it is hot as hell and your plant will fry in the trash can also greenhouse is too small and will get hot.Just put them in the back yard by some other house plants. You need to buy a strain that doesn't smell a lot. You can smell my shit 1/2 football field away but all my neighbors grow I smell their stuff and we have 3 acre lots. Happy hunting.


I was thinking about white russian but that is while i was looking up indoor, ill look for a low odor strain. Will I be able to get a harvest all year round since we are so close to the equator, or will I only be able to do outdoor for a certain time? And last question, I know that indoors you manipulate the daylight hours, how does it work here in Hawaii? about how long will these go till harvest? Id love to do a harvest a month. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot-Threw those KOs outside at my brothers....fuckers reek!


HAHAHA, Sounds like they're doing better than mine, My mine don&#8217;t stink too much....then again they're out side, I took a few tester rips off of a mutant plant i put out to flower in Dec, It's decent smoke....I can&#8217;t wait to try it once it's been grown to its potential


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

Cru3l said:


> Anyone else notice the HECO rates went up?


The rates follow the crude oil prices....when you see oil sky rocket expect to be anal raped on your heco bill....psst get a solar kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

B-Dawg's Fire Plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

Anesthesia going out to flower, Veg'd her to 13", The 4 seedlings are Freebee's from Sannie's (Heribei / LUI x G13)


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 21, 2012)

Look really nice and super healthy. Good job.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 21, 2012)

Aloha again everyone,
Just wondering, when I harvest the top 2/3 of my plant, what do I do with the remaining flowers that have already flowered. I pplan to try and turn it into one mother strictly for cloning purposes. And if my plant turns hermie, do the clones also become straight Hermies or does stress to the plant cause them to cross. Any info would be great. Mahalo nui


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 22, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> one down....


no, not the dreaded "green weenies"? How much for a 6'er these days?


----------



## hup234 (Jan 22, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha again everyone,
> Just wondering, when I harvest the top 2/3 of my plant, what do I do with the remaining flowers that have already flowered. I pplan to try and turn it into one mother strictly for cloning purposes. And if my plant turns hermie, do the clones also become straight Hermies or does stress to the plant cause them to cross. Any info would be great. Mahalo nui



just cut off the under developed buds,put under 24hsr light,could take a month to reveg,cuttings shoudn't hermie if you reveg for a while first,good luck...(try i c m a g . c o m...)


----------



## Punatic (Jan 22, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Ortega......


4-7 more Days...BUT you did GREAT !!!!!


----------



## Punatic (Jan 22, 2012)

Aloha's my Bradda's Should have your out door mix mixed if not get time.Feb 23 is da Hilo moon time to POP the beans that we going harvest in late sept,Oct.
Had a friend ova said "Brah you growing tree's!" haha not really more like small happy little trees for end winter.Give the roots room to grow,grow the roots and da rest will follow 
Prior planning prevents piss poor porformance 
Da wife even got me a new 25' meausring tape cause the yardstick Useless,she da BEST hehehe

ALOHA's


----------



## cirE (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone have a clone they could spare me on maui


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 22, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha again everyone,
> Just wondering, when I harvest the top 2/3 of my plant, what do I do with the remaining flowers that have already flowered. I pplan to try and turn it into one mother strictly for cloning purposes. And if my plant turns hermie, do the clones also become straight Hermies or does stress to the plant cause them to cross. Any info would be great. Mahalo nui


the task of taking cuttings[clones] becomes twice as hard once the plant starts to bud. It can be done. But I suggest when using clones with buds be soaked in a roting medium first before dip them in a hormone gel or powder. Once you start cloning near the top of your plant you'll have less success rates unless your a cloning pro bastard of sorts? The cannabis plant stores up it's carbohydrates in lower branches that are shaded . The upper branches are hard to clone because they have littl to no carbs stored up because of direct sunlight. So be extra careful when trying to clone upper parts of plant. But I highly suggest that you only clone a particular plant no more than two seasons at best. Any longer than that you run the risk of all kinds of dieases taking over your plant. Don't forget, these guys die out after one season,...normally!?

Puna Bud


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> no, not the dreaded "green weenies"? How much for a 6'er these days?



Enough to make me keep mostly silver bullets in my gun!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 22, 2012)

Punatic said:


> 4-7 more Days...BUT you did GREAT !!!!!


Thanks! Have 3 going and they pretty uniform....that old school NL look. Would love to run her again as had a bunch of problems this here grow...


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 22, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> She's healthy. Day #10
> View attachment 2010596
> Thanks for asking


are you feeding that little guy already? Reason I ask it appears I see nutrient burn on leaf already!?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 22, 2012)

Just read about "monster cropping". The theory is around day 21 of flowering is a good time to take clones, they need to re-veg of course, but apparently they grow extremely bushy plants, and make up for the re-veg time because of it. It also negates the need for mothers as they are ready to flower about the time you harvest the last crop. Sounds promising and I will try. I'll find the link if anyone is interested.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 22, 2012)

Puna Bud your new avatar is distracting I'm telling your wife.lol


----------



## 808HI (Jan 23, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Puna Bud, thanks a bunch for the info. I'm super new to growing and it's so reassuring to know that there are good peeps out there who are always willing to help. And to all who have helped contribute whenever I got questions, mahalo nui loa. good karma always comes back, and its no wonder why u guys are the true gurus of this art. Aloha and will try and post some pics whenever I figure out how. [/FONT]


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2012)

I gift for you all CASH CROP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QOUBIylKxM&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> are you feeding that little guy already? Reason I ask it appears I see nutrient burn on leaf already!?


No sir, I fear I have watered a bit too much. My soil has a control released fertilizer in it (Fox Farm). I believe that is the nutrient burn you see , she is doing just fine though.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> No sir, I fear I have watered a bit too much. My soil has a control released fertilizer in it (Fox Farm). I believe that is the nutrient burn you see , she is doing just fine though.


Well, nute burn is nute burn, regardless where it's coming from. You might be better in the future to mix the soil less hot, and then add ferts as the plant is ready for them. Call me crazy, but I prefer to feed just enough nutes to make em happy and grow good, everyone else seems to see what burns them, and then just do a little less. Oh yeah- I don't have to flush either


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Well, nute burn is nute burn, regardless where it's coming from. You might be better in the future to mix the soil less hot, and then add ferts as the plant is ready for them. Call me crazy, but I prefer to feed just enough nutes to make em happy and grow good, everyone else seems to see what burns them, and then just do a little less. Oh yeah- I don't have to flush either


Thanks for the obvious, no need to be a smart ass. After my first plant pops out I'm sure I'll adjust the way things are done.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Thanks for the obvious, no need to be a smart ass. After my first plant pops out I'm sure I'll adjust the way things are done.


First time I've ever been accused of being a smart as on here.. I try really hard not to be... Definitely didn't mean to come off that way if I did...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> First time I've ever been accused of being a smart as on here.. I try really hard not to be... Definitely didn't mean to come off that way if I did...


I thought your comment was very helpful


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> First time I've ever been accused of being a smart as on here.. I try really hard not to be... Definitely didn't mean to come off that way if I did...


I don't blame the internet but it isn't the nicest place haha. Sorry if you were giving your honest advice and I, of course, extend my thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> I don't blame the internet but it isn't the nicest place haha. Sorry if you were giving your honest advice and I, of course, extend my thanks.


It&#8217;s hard to put text into context, everyone on here is really cool , if someone is being a dickhead we&#8217;ll just ignore them ....btw welcome to the thread!


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It&#8217;s hard to put text into context, everyone on here is really cool , if someone is being a dickhead we&#8217;ll just ignore them ....btw welcome to the thread!


Thanks


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> I don't blame the internet but it isn't the nicest place haha. Sorry if you were giving your honest advice and I, of course, extend my thanks.


No prob man... You'll also notice most of the bruddahs in here are cooler than some of the other troll threads...  If there is any aloha left in Hawaii, this thread might be the last piece of it hehe


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I thought your comment was very helpful


Aww Coot, if I swung both ways and enjoyed copius fecal matter, we'd already be making kids together... But instead we'll just have to settle for a beer sometime if i make it out that way, or you to Maui.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Aww Coot, if I swung both ways and enjoyed copius fecal matter, we'd already be making kids together... But instead we'll just have to settle for a beer sometime if i make it out that way, or you to Maui.


LMAO! you really are just as fucked up as me! classic brah!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> LMAO! you really are just as fucked up as me! classic brah!


 Yeah, well life's too short to be anal retentive, so make it fun. I eat fiber not for the health benefits, but so I can bulk up on ammunition. Plus- we both grew up fairly close together... Riverside to Diamond Bar aint so far.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 23, 2012)

Trichy,
I've met Cooter, she is actually a very religious young woman with large bossoms and a limp. Don't think her mother knows what she does on the internet..


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't know my observation would cause a problem? But let me take it a bit further. HiloReign answered my question with his first reply. I know from first hand experience with FoxFarms tha yes, their soils tend to be "hot" more often than the average joe would like. In the future you are better off using either Fox Farm's 'Light Warrior', or better yet go to the "GArden Exchange", and ask for a bag of 'Doctor Soil' Root "Zone". Hands down it's the best starter soil on the market. I'm soooo in love with this stuff, it's simply amazing. Good thing about it,....cost. It runs about the same as a bag of 'Light Warrior', but this stuff has so much more, Aloe Extract, Microbeasties,and it has just the right amount of moisture in it to. My experience with 'Light Warrior' is it works, but that's about it.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't know my observation would cause a problem? But let me take it a bit further. HiloReign answered my question with his first reply. I know from first hand experience with FoxFarms tha yes, their soils tend to be "hot" more often than the average joe would like. In the future you are better off using either Fox Farm's 'Light Warrior', or better yet go to the "GArden Exchange", and ask for a bag of 'Doctor Soil' Root "Zone". Hands down it's the best starter soil on the market. I'm soooo in love with this stuff, it's simply amazing. Good thing about it,....cost. It runs about the same as a bag of 'Light Warrior', but this stuff has so much more, Aloe Extract, Microbeasties,and it has just the right amount of moisture in it to. My experience with 'Light Warrior' is it works, but that's about it.But in your future keep all keikis outta soil mixes until it's a few weeks old and ready to transplant. Just use "starter soils" for keikis from the time they crack until they are ready to go into either pots or grow bags.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> No prob man... You'll also notice most of the bruddahs in here are cooler than some of the other troll threads...  If there is any aloha left in Hawaii, this thread might be the last piece of it hehe


It sure seems that way haha!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Aww Coot, if I swung both ways and enjoyed copius fecal matter, we'd already be making kids together... But instead we'll just have to settle for a beer sometime if i make it out that way, or you to Maui.


LMFAO OMG TB you got me cracking up literally laughing hahahaha wow you are too funny man hahahahahahaaha, when you coming back to Cali ??? hehehehehe


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 24, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I didn't know my observation would cause a problem? But let me take it a bit further. HiloReign answered my question with his first reply. I know from first hand experience with FoxFarms tha yes, their soils tend to be "hot" more often than the average joe would like. In the future you are better off using either Fox Farm's 'Light Warrior', or better yet go to the "GArden Exchange", and ask for a bag of 'Doctor Soil' Root "Zone". Hands down it's the best starter soil on the market. I'm soooo in love with this stuff, it's simply amazing. Good thing about it,....cost. It runs about the same as a bag of 'Light Warrior', but this stuff has so much more, Aloe Extract, Microbeasties,and it has just the right amount of moisture in it to. My experience with 'Light Warrior' is it works, but that's about it.But in your future keep all keikis outta soil mixes until it's a few weeks old and ready to transplant. Just use "starter soils" for keikis from the time they crack until they are ready to go into either pots or grow bags.


Hi Puna looks like you are distracted by your own titty girl. Haha Doctor soil I will be checking this out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

Check me out, I just ripped a gnarly fart on all these people


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Check me out, I just ripped a gnarly fart on all these people
> View attachment 2017077


lol gross, don't you know my gag reflex is touchy in the mornings...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm popping Sannies Herijuna for the waxing moon, anyone else germing this month?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, just chopped, starting new seeds...  Wanna race? hehe j/k


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 24, 2012)

Out of curiosity, do most of you in Hawaii grow from local seeds or do you order them?


----------



## cirE (Jan 24, 2012)

every bag I've got never had seeds so I'm going to ether have to order some or see if I can grab a clone


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 24, 2012)

cirE said:


> every bag I've got never had seeds so I'm going to ether have to order some or see if I can grab a clone


LOL seeds are so nineties... Any good stuff never saw pollen in it's life, so yeah it's not gonna have any seeds. I ordered from Holland for my first time recently, not a hitch to it, although it was slightly stressful, especially for the 300 I paid. I wanted to find someone that would donate a clone like you, but it never happened until after I had seeds, go figure...


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 24, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> LOL seeds are so nies... Any good stuff never saw pollen in it's life, so yeah it's not gonna have any seeds. I ordered from Holland for my first time recently, not a hitch to it, although it was slightly stressful, especially for the 300 I paid. I wanted to find someone that would donate a clone like you, but it never happened until after I had seeds, go figure...


Well Im sure most of RIU would know the very best is a well kept secret. I have nothing but bag seeds available to me and I want to explore my options.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 25, 2012)

aloha again, might be a stupid question but how do u know if a plant has completely started vegging?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegging is just what a plant does... You might mean flowering? So the plant grows from a seed, gains length and more nodes called vegging, then it transitions into flowering where it diverts more attention to filling in and the buds. The plant does tend to double or triple in size during flower from whatever it was in the vegitative stage. I find for instance, a 10" plant if put into flower, tends to grow to around 30" or so by chop time. Vegging happens when the spring/summer season is emulated, with 18 hours or so of light, to initiate the flowering stage, you cut back the light to 12 hours, to simulate shorter daylight periods such as in the fall. The plant thinks it's going to get too cold and die soon, so it begins the reproductive process.

Unless you mean like cooter, who is always "vegging"


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep I started 5 of each Black Rose. Superbomb,Alphadawg,and I gave the Lucky 7 promo to a friend he will gift back smoke from each one.These are all new for me I should have enough smoke to last the summer these will all be done around 4/20.


[email protected] said:


> I'm popping Sannies Herijuna for the waxing moon, anyone else germing this month?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 25, 2012)

East, is that Alphadawg from Alphakronik? Please let us know how that one turns out....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 25, 2012)

Hilo-
Lots of us guys do both....the problem with ordering seeds is it takes a long time to figure out which breeders are worth a fuck and what is advertising, the good thing about seeds you order are you know exactly what you are getting and you don't have to rely on anyone and can keep things secure.

Bag seed might be hermi, and who wants to grow what everyone else has....

But, the very best genetics of mine have been given to me from a good friend....very few folks have the space/commitment/eye to breed their own crosses or lines....


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 25, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> East, is that Alphadawg from Alphakronik? Please let us know how that one turns out....


Yep and the Superbomb is from Alphakronic also. I just met my neighbor and traded for some Whitaker x OG Fire so will start some of those today too. I love the spring short season.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 25, 2012)

Dang, I'm gonna buy your neighbor a safe deposit box for his seeds......wasn't he working the MKUltra line for awhile then lost all his seeds? hehe

Can't wait to see that bluefire flower out!!


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 26, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Yep and the Superbomb is from Alphakronic also. I just met my neighbor and traded for some Whitaker x OG Fire so will start some of those today too. I love the spring short season.


That's pretty wild because I am the only person I know that had the real genetics to make Whitaker Blues X Fire Og... and I only gave them to one person on the islands....
LOL if that person traded them to you... that's pretty fucked..


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 26, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> That's pretty wild because I am the only person I know that had the real genetics to make Whitaker Blues X Fire Og... and I only gave them to one person on the islands....
> LOL if that person traded them to you... that's pretty fucked..


Well, even if it's true, isn't it better being someone from this thread, rather than some other random?


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 26, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Well, even if it's true, isn't it better being someone from this thread, rather than some other random?


No.. 
why the hell would it make any fucking difference?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 26, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> No..
> why the hell would it make any fucking difference?


Because, did you realize it sounded like you were saying you were upset that it was EastHawaii that got them, as if he was at fault or something? Anyway, per the answer to the pm you just gave, I won't reply to your posts anymore because I can't ever seem to say anything that doesn't upset you somehow. Sorry man, and I mean a real heartfelt sorry... not a sarcastic one.


----------



## kkday (Jan 27, 2012)

Action!!!! Yeah buddy!!!!

I understand we're sheck is coming from. To share bomb genetics is a personal thing. It's a spit in the face to just give them away. I won't even use someone else's genetics to make crosses with out permission. 

Then again people share ok genetics all the time. It's the special ones we hold close to us.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 27, 2012)

This did not turn out good. I thought sharing was what we did? There is now way in hell that you can give any grower seeds and not expect them to breed,cross and such that is what we do. So the giver should know this. If we have bomb gen does this mean we should hoard them. And if you gave seeds to someone who can make oils from all those crystal leaves and use it to cure their skin cancer like me do say no these are to good of genetics. In five years no one will ever rember this and we will be smoking something else.People and friendship superseed weed !!! Now to the bottom line and this is all I will say. This plant grow not just from fert it responds to the energy around it so in the wake of all this not one seed cracked and all 20 of mine and all 7 fems I gave cracked so in the long run no genetics will be passed. So ends another episode of As the pot leaf turns.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 27, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hilo-
> Lots of us guys do both....the problem with ordering seeds is it takes a long time to figure out which breeders are worth a fuck and what is advertising, the good thing about seeds you order are you know exactly what you are getting and you don't have to rely on anyone and can keep things secure.
> 
> Bag seed might be hermi, and who wants to grow what everyone else has....
> ...


Thanks for the reply . Well, my bagseed bit is my first grow so I'm completely content with the free seeds. Although this is my first grow, I do not think I'll end up stopping (ever). As far as genetics and crip buds go, I'll walk the stoner path and find them with time. 

You also mentioned "...which breeders are worth a fuck..." and I'd like to know lol! I've heard good things about Nirvana and that's almost it. Anywho...

OBVIOUSLY, I'm from Hilo.Where are you all from?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 27, 2012)

Hilo-
Sounds like you found out how addicting growing can be, it's amazing how healthy that addiction is. Every grow just gets better. If my girls are looking like shit, I feel like shit.

I'd do a couple grows before I threw any money at seeds, unless you have a green thumb. Nirvana is marginal at best. You kinda get what ya pay for, but you also need to know which banks have fresh seeds too.

Just focus on being a good person and the fire will find you......

Will be moving to your island soon......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 27, 2012)

PS. Read "The Secret Life of Plants" and "Teaming w/Microbes"........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Thanks for the reply . Well, my bagseed bit is my first grow so I'm completely content with the free seeds. Although this is my first grow, I do not think I'll end up stopping (ever). As far as genetics and crip buds go, I'll walk the stoner path and find them with time.
> 
> You also mentioned "...which breeders are worth a fuck..." and I'd like to know lol! I've heard good things about Nirvana and that's almost it. Anywho...
> 
> OBVIOUSLY, I'm from Hilo.Where are you all from?


I&#8217;ve grown lots of Nirvana strains they&#8217;re pretty mediocre, but for the price it&#8217;s had to knock them. I&#8217;ve had great luck with Sannies, lots of people swear by TGA, Cali Connection, DJ Short, Mr. Nice (I&#8217;m finishing a Skunk #1 strain from Mr. Nice gifted to me my a really cool dude and this plant is beautiful) I&#8217;m strictly growing all Sannies gear at the moment, quality genetics and top notch customer service with amazing prices, you&#8217;ll really need to read through a lot of grow reports to get a feel what genetics and breeders are good for you. Half the fun of this hobby is researching genetics that you will enjoy growing and smoking,


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 27, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hilo-
> Sounds like you found out how addicting growing can be, it's amazing how healthy that addiction is. Every grow just gets better. If my girls are looking like shit, I feel like shit.
> 
> I'd do a couple grows before I threw any money at seeds, unless you have a green thumb. Nirvana is marginal at best. You kinda get what ya pay for, but you also need to know which banks have fresh seeds too.
> ...


Ah man you described my symptoms of addiction quite well! My plant is stunted, won't grow and I have been growing increasingly frustrated with life the past 2 days. It grew on to me so quickly that I didn't know that I sit on these forums more than I should. 

As for my bag seeds, I have a lot of them. Some are pretty good strains I got back in Oahu and the rest are just your everyday bag seeds. I plan on exhausting as much as I can of my bag seed supply before I spend any money on genetics. 

I'm sure the Big Isle will be glad to welcome you.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I&#8217;ve grown lots of Nirvana strains they&#8217;re pretty mediocre, but for the price it&#8217;s had to knock them. I&#8217;ve had great luck with Sannies, lots of people swear by TGA, Cali Connection, DJ Short, Mr. Nice (I&#8217;m finishing a Skunk #1 strain from Mr. Nice gifted to me my a really cool dude and this plant is beautiful) I&#8217;m strictly growing all Sannies gear at the moment, quality genetics and top notch customer service with amazing prices, you&#8217;ll really need to read through a lot of grow reports to get a feel what genetics and breeders are good for you. Half the fun of this hobby is researching genetics that you will enjoy growing and smoking,


Love all the info, I appreciate it! Everyone on this thread has spoke nothing but benign comments and replys. Maybe it's something to do with Hawaii's water...


----------



## kkday (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah man seed banks are crazy! I like to follow other people's grows on RIU when there popping strains that intrest me.

Another thing different strains react to each grower differently, I'm a butcher when it comes to nutes. To much of this little of that even use veg nutes during flowering if I feel the need. I use carb loaders every once in a while during veg aswell.


----------



## cirE (Jan 27, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> This did not turn out good. I thought sharing was what we did? There is now way in hell that you can give any grower seeds and not expect them to breed,cross and such that is what we do. So the giver should know this.


this is why all my friends that I am close with still wont give me a clone... They all sell and even though I tell them i wont, they know there is still a chance, so they wont give me clones.. so as for now it looks like seed banks will be my only way


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;qgEP9FdIzT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgEP9FdIzT8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video=youtube;7xPmR8j4plw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xPmR8j4plw&amp;feature=related[/video]

I thought this was pretty interesting. And to think, I just throw away all my fan leaves 

Sorry if this has been discussed before.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> [video=youtube;qgEP9FdIzT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgEP9FdIzT8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;7xPmR8j4plw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xPmR8j4plw&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


Interesting Del, thanks for the link. That girl would be quicker to describe her health by mentioning the few diseases she didn't have . Only thing, I don't understand the part about heating it up making it psycho-active. I'm pretty sure I've ingested it in ways that never got hot, and definitely felt something.


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 27, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Interesting Del, thanks for the link. That girl would be quicker to describe her health by mentioning the few diseases she didn't have . Only thing, I don't understand the part about heating it up making it psycho-active. I'm pretty sure I've ingested it in ways that never got hot, and definitely felt something.


I've eaten buds before, little ones, but never really felt anything. I always give my dogs fresh cut leaves, they love it. They don't seem to get high lol


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jan 28, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> I was having a super shitty run this go and couldn't figure out why my plants were stunted and all deficient....only thing I did different was go back to Fox Farms Ocean Forest. I went to my buddies house and his plants were shit too and my other buddies 80 plants in Happy Frog were looking like hammered shit. WTF? We figured the peat moss was super acidic and tried to recover.......buy the best soil ya can and it's fucked?Figured I'd do a test batch with the same soil against coco/perlite fed with bottled nutes. Try look- 3 are in coco and the runt is in Fox farms Ocean Forest(even gave her a little lime cause she was so stunted). All plants are skunk#1, 12/12 from seed 36 days.Hope this helps someone, I was pissing mad trying to figure it out...


Do you think all the Fox Farms Ocean Forest Soil that is sold in Hawaii come out of the same batch? I have a bag of Ocean Forest soil that I purchased last October from Ace Hardware and was wondering if I should you that soil? Did you buy your Ocean Forest from Ace or from a grow store? I am hoping that I dont have the same batch of soil or do you think all Fox Farm soils is bad?


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 28, 2012)

Waiakeauka said:


> Do you think all the Fox Farms Ocean Forest Soil that is sold in Hawaii come out of the same batch? I have a bag of Ocean Forest soil that I purchased last October from Ace Hardware and was wondering if I should you that soil? Did you buy your Ocean Forest from Ace or from a grow store? I am hoping that I dont have the same batch of soil or do you think all Fox Farm soils is bad?


I'm currently using FFOF and after it was pointed out, I realize it is indeed more acidic than it needs to be. I also got mine from ACE down by Hilo Shopping Center. My plants have experienced burn/stunting. I haven't yet fixed my problem with the soil but I do plan on getting some dolomite lime or something of the sort.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Waiakea-
Your soil is probably ok if you do add some ph buffering, and if your income doesn't depend on your flower production, I'd run em. I've grown some great plants over the years w/FF, roots and sun#4 and I'm sure the problem will be fixed soon. Not sure if i said this, but a fellow farmer took some samples of FF to UH to have analyzed and a grad student seperated out the components and reported the peat moss was extremely decomposing releasing excess acid(thats my understanding of it anyway).

Hiloreign plants look like they might be getting locked out as well, but I not positive....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Coot- What soil you using now?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the above links Del...."The most important vegetable in the world"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> I'm currently using FFOF and after it was pointed out, I realize it is indeed more acidic than it needs to be. I also got mine from ACE down by Hilo Shopping Center. My plants have experienced burn/stunting. I haven't yet fixed my problem with the soil but I do plan on getting some dolomite lime or something of the sort.


Use Dolomite, you'll kill two birds with one stone; Dolomite will buffer your soil and ensure you dont run into Cal/mg issues in flower. Just follow the direction on the box or bag! You will notice the results within a few days


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot- What soil you using now?


I'm using BlackGold/Sunshine Mix#4 with added dolomite,worm casting, and Big chunky perlite. (BG and SM#4 are produced my the same Co.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

Ho Braddah Surf'd....The Sk#1's are killing it, they're starting through on some weight, I&#8217;m still breathing fire I swear I must have gotten the dreaded H1N1 virus, I&#8217;ve been breathing fire since Monday the worst of it&#8217;s over , but I still feel like a pile of shit. Have fun tonight and take a couple of sips of tea for me!


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Cooter! Dolomite will be my game plan and it sounds like a good one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Info Del, Thanks for sharing, I had no prior knowledge of this


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jan 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Use Dolomite, you'll kill two birds with one stone; Dolomite will buffer your soil and ensure you don&#8217;t run into Cal/mg issues in flower. Just follow the direction on the box or bag! You will notice the results within a few days


I always use dolomite when mixing my soil, but should I add more dolomite to compensate for the acidic nature of the Ocean Forest? Also is it possible to add to much dolomite and what are the consequences?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

FFOF used to be good stuff, as Surf&#8217;d pointed out they&#8217;re having some quality control issues, I used to use FFOF with extra perlite and nothing else, and it grew beautiful plants, if you&#8217;re not having problems with it would it use it as is. Best thing to do is get a good Ph reading of the soil first, if the soil is with a range of 6.3 to 6.8 and you&#8217;re still having issues, quit using the soil I doubt buffering the soil will help. If the soil is below 6.3 add dolomite at the rate of one cup per cubic foot of soil let it set for a few days and measure the soil&#8217;s Ph again, if it&#8217;s with 6.3-6.8 you should be golden, I&#8217;ve never used too much dolomite so I really don&#8217;t know, honestly if you have to use more than 1 cup per cubic foot, I really wouldn&#8217;t use the soil


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone reuse their soil or do you just use new soil for each grow? I reuse my soil but will add earthworm casing, steer manure, and chicken manure along with dolomite before reusing my soil.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

Waiakeauka said:


> Does anyone reuse their soil or do you just use new soil for each grow? I reuse my soil but will add earthworm casing, steer manure, and chicken manure along with dolomite before reusing my soil.


With organic soil absolutely! Id advise against reusing chemical grown soil... i reuse my soil, i compost it in burlap coffee sack...one of these days i'm going to grow a monster in a burlap coffee sack for shits and giggles


----------



## Punatic (Jan 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm using BlackGold/Sunshine Mix#4 with added dolomite,worm casting, and Big chunky perlite. (BG and SM#4 are produced my the same Co.)


Y'all should take "Notes" from Cooter !!!!!!Right On !!I do the same and add
back my old composted material.Along with Down to Earth's line of natural dry ferts kelp meal,crab meal,ect.da Secret is OUT!

Aloha's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

Punatic said:


> Y'all should take "Notes" from Cooter !!!!!!Right On !!I do the same and add
> back my old composted material.Along with Down to Earth's line of natural dry ferts kelp meal,crab meal,ect.da Secret is OUT!
> 
> Aloha's


Ho Braddah Punatic great minds think a like yea! I love all the Down to Earth products, here on Oahu "Koolau Farmers" carries quite a few DtE products, not very pricey either


----------



## cirE (Jan 29, 2012)

What you think about black gold just by itself? Its the rose one yeah? Its 9$ at ace.. I'm looking for cheapest way but best quality for my money. Just started my new job today so I can finally start getting things rolling


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 29, 2012)

cirE said:


> What you think about black gold just by itself? Its the rose one yeah? Its 9$ at ace.. I'm looking for cheapest way but best quality for my money. Just started my new job today so I can finally start getting things rolling


Congrats on new job...


----------



## cirE (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. After taking a year off for school, its about time lol.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 30, 2012)

Aloha once again. Having some problems again. My two plants seems to be stunted with leafs curling upwards. Also, both have purple stems, and tips seems to be burned. I think it's in the soil cause one of my neighbors gave it to me and mentioned it was a super soil mix. I think the super soil was a super bad idea. Anyways, any info would help. I did some research and was thinking dolomite? Mahalos


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

cirE said:


> What you think about black gold just by itself? Its the rose one yeah? Its 9$ at ace.. I'm looking for cheapest way but best quality for my money. Just started my new job today so I can finally start getting things rolling


It's good stuff, but it&#8217;s fairly inert, that&#8217;s why I like, I can control what goes into it, but it needs to be amended, If you're on a budget I would add Espoma Plant Tone, Dolomite, Perlite to the BG and use that throughout the veg cycle and scratch in an organic bloom fert during flowering (i don&#8217;t use bottled nutes so look for a dry granules fert mix)&#8230;. I use Fox Farms Tomato Veg/Espoma Plant Tone(whatever I have on hand) for veg and I use Organiacre Pure Bloom dry granules. 
Good Luck and Happy Growing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha once again. Having some problems again. My two plants seems to be stunted with leafs curling upwards. Also, both have purple stems, and tips seems to be burned. I think it's in the soil cause one of my neighbors gave it to me and mentioned it was a super soil mix. I think the super soil was a super bad idea. Anyways, any info would help. I did some research and was thinking dolomite? Mahalos


If it's sub's cools recipe, you dont plant straight in the Super Soil because it's to hot, you have to layer the soil, i would suggest going to the organic section of this site and look for Sub's super soil recipe and read the entire post.

If you&#8217;re using the Supercoil that comes in the brown and purple bag from Home Depot, hit it with some dolomite, but you should really check the Ph of the soil first for a benchmark reading and adjust the soil as needed. Without looking at any pictures it sounds like you might have a phosphorus deficiency


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Is the press sensationalizing tis story or what? Several pounds of potted plants, WTF does that mean? Last I check dirt is pretty heavy.
http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/138331729.html


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If it's sub's cools recipe, you dont plant straight in the Super Soil because it's to hot, you have to layer the soil, i would suggest going to the organic section of this site and look for Sub's super soil recipe and read the entire post.
> 
> If youre using the Supercoil that comes in the brown and purple bag from Home Depot, hit it with some dolomite, but you should really check the Ph of the soil first for a benchmark reading and adjust the soil as needed. Without looking at any pictures it sounds like you might have a phosphorus deficiency


Yeah, but if the soil's already too hot, adding more phos will likely hurt more than help, imo. You obviously have to address the issue asap. I say to flush the hell outta the soil, but I'm not familiar with it and if that would even work with the mix. Anyone else familiar with this think flushing is a good idea?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Tricky,
You don&#8217;t even grow in soil so please don&#8217;t offer advice on soil, fyi you don&#8217;t flush organic soils. Until 808HI answers my questions please remain silent we don't have enough information to determine anything. If he&#8217;s using the brand named bag soil called &#8220;SUPERSOIL&#8221; flushing will only make his condition worse, they contain time released fertilizers, when you water with time released soil (including flushing) you&#8217;re releasing more nutrients into the soil, that will certainly compound the issue even further, If he&#8217;s using a Sub&#8217;s mix that 808HI got elsewhere we need to determine the Ph of the soil first, Until we get a clearer picture of 808HI's soil please shut your trap, you have no idea of what you're talking about ​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Yeah, but if the soil's already too hot, adding more phos will likely hurt more than help, imo. You obviously have to address the issue asap. I say to flush the hell outta the soil, but I'm not familiar with it and if that would even work with the mix. Anyone else familiar with this think flushing is a good idea?


Are you retarded? If he planted into Sub's soil all he needs to do is transplant his plant into another container using the layering method. Just so you know red steams are a sign of phosphorus deficiency, meaning a lack of phosphorus, it can also be caused by the genetics of the plant, but with the information given there really is know way to tell. Do you even know why you&#8217;d flush a plant in the first place?&#8230;.obviously not, but I&#8217;ll tell you anyways. It&#8217;s typically done to remove salt build up in the soil you fucking moron, if the plant was deficient in phosphorus your idiotic advice was leach out the remaining phosphorous making the condition even worse, if it were a phosphorus toxicity meaning to much phosphorus then flushing would make sense


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jan 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Tricky,
> You don&#8217;t even grow in soil so please don&#8217;t offer advice on soil, fyi you don&#8217;t flush organic soils. Until 808HI answers my questions please remain silent we don't have enough information to determine anything. If he&#8217;s using the brand named bag soil called &#8220;SUPERSOIL&#8221; flushing will only make his condition worse, they contain time released fertilizers, when you water with time released soil (including flushing) you&#8217;re releasing more nutrients into the soil, that will certainly compound the issue even further, If he&#8217;s using a Sub&#8217;s mix that 808HI got elsewhere we need to determine the Ph of the soil first, Until we get a clearer picture of 808HI's soil please shut your trap, you have no idea of what you're talking about ​





[email protected] said:


> Are you retarded? If he planted into Sub's soil all he needs to do is transplant his plant into another container using the layering method. Just so you know red steams are a sign of phosphorus deficiency, meaning a lack of phosphorus, it can also be caused by the genetics of the plant, but with the information given there really is know way to tell. Do you even know why you&#8217;d flush a plant in the first place?&#8230;.obviously not, but I&#8217;ll tell you anyways. It&#8217;s typically done to remove salt build up in the soil you fucking moron, if the plant was deficient in phosphorus your idiotic advice was leach out the remaining phosphorous making the condition even worse, if it were a phosphorus toxicity meaning to much phosphorus then flushing would make sense


Well, there is a reason I left a disclaimer and asked for anyone else's advice. I had a feeling there might be time release ferts in there, hence saying I wasn't sure. In my mind I was thinking that if the mix was too hot, adding any more salts would just worsen the osmotic exchange and cause worse burning. Kinda weird how I was just telling the new guy how cool everyone was around here and it's been anything but. All I was trying to do was help, and I believe my post was very clear that I was only injecting an idea that needed further clarification. Anyway, I don't think this thread is for me anymore, the last thing I want to do is upset people.

For what it's worth, I chopped my soil grow last week, I admit I am not anywhere your level at it, and I don't use subcool's mix (or even know what it consists of), I mainly use compost, worm castings and guano. I've been growing a 20x 12 patch of pure organic soil for years as a vegetable garden. I was trying to learn more about how you guys cultivate in soil by listening here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Well, there is a reason I left a disclaimer and asked for anyone else's advice. I had a feeling there might be time release ferts in there, hence saying I wasn't sure. In my mind I was thinking that if the mix was too hot, adding any more salts would just worsen the osmotic exchange and cause worse burning. Kinda weird how I was just telling the new guy how cool everyone was around here and it's been anything but. All I was trying to do was help, and I believe my post was very clear that I was only injecting an idea that needed further clarification. Anyway, I don't think this thread is for me anymore, the last thing I want to do is upset people.
> 
> For what it's worth, I chopped my soil grow last week, I admit I am not anywhere your level at it, and I don't use subcool's mix (or even know what it consists of), I mainly use compost, worm castings and guano. I've been growing a 20x 12 patch of pure organic soil for years as a vegetable garden. I was trying to learn more about how you guys cultivate in soil by listening here.


Dude the bottom line is you gave flawed growing advice, and you it did by talking over me, that&#8217;s a fucking troll maneuver in my book. Usually an intelligent person who doesn&#8217;t know the answer to something would probably look up the information prior to opening their mouth vs. embarrassing themselves with misinformation like you did yesterday. If you think you&#8217;re going to come on here and discount my growing experience and all the cannabis related research I&#8217;ve done with your condescending bullshit, then you better start ducking because I&#8217;ll mentally spin kick the teeth out of your head every time you make a stupid comment. I have a sense of humor just like you do, I don&#8217;t mind chewing the fat and talking shit, but I take cannabis cultivation extremely serious along with the tried and proven advice I give people.Even after dropping some basic knowledge on you still don&#8217;t understand the difference between a deficiency and toxicity, if you knew this there would have been no reason for you to comment in the first place. If you have a hard time understanding this, then you really are mentally challenged.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am done with this whole fuckin site!!!!


----------



## 808Ridaz (Jan 31, 2012)

What time of the year do you guys plant your long season plants?


----------



## MangoMan808 (Feb 1, 2012)

Where's the best place to get a card? Pops broke his leg and post operations at queens is super conservative. Does anyone have any referrals for a doctor who can help out?


----------



## 808HI (Feb 1, 2012)

Aloha to all. Thank u guys sooooo very much for all the assistance. It really means a lot. Hopefully I did not start anything with this site. I'm actually still in the process of identifying the problem and fixing it. From what I've read and people I've spoken to, I'm gonna get a soil test kit and check that first. I'll let u guys know tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some pictures up too. I know right now everyone who is offering advise to me is pretty much flying blind. Aren't we all, ain't that what it's all about. Hehe. Anyway, again, mahalo nui loa to ALL who helped. Aloha


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys. I grew out a few Waipi'o Hapa from Waipi'o Valley. There Hawiian Heiloom Genetics. It wasnt that good at all. Nice yielder but the taste and high or smell wasnt there.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 1, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Hey guys. I grew out a few Wiapi'o Hapa from Wiapi'o Valley. There Hawiian Heiloom Genetics. It wasnt that good at all. Nice yielder but the taste and high or smell wasnt there.


I believe it's Waipio.


----------



## beenthere (Feb 1, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> I believe it's Waipio.


You are correct, I used to live about 20 minutes away from Waipio Valley outside the small town of Paauilo before moving to the Kona side.
Back then you needed a 4x4 to get down to the valley, not sure if you still do.

Peace


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 1, 2012)

beenthere said:


> You are correct, I used to live about 20 minutes away from Waipio Valley outside the small town of Paauilo before moving to the Kona side.
> Back then you needed a 4x4 to get down to the valley, not sure if you still do.
> 
> Peace


I used to live Pepeekeo way back when. They still require 4x4 to get down there, but I've seen people take AWD down. I was actually down there a couple of days ago, never gets old...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

MangoMan808 said:


> Where's the best place to get a card? Pops broke his leg and post operations at queens is super conservative. Does anyone have any referrals for a doctor who can help out?


Contact Dr. Dave

Dr. Dave ([email protected])


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha to all. Thank u guys sooooo very much for all the assistance. It really means a lot. Hopefully I did not start anything with this site. I'm actually still in the process of identifying the problem and fixing it. From what I've read and people I've spoken to, I'm gonna get a soil test kit and check that first. I'll let u guys know tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some pictures up too. I know right now everyone who is offering advise to me is pretty much flying blind. Aren't we all, ain't that what it's all about. Hehe. Anyway, again, mahalo nui loa to ALL who helped. Aloha


 Keep us posted Brah, We'll get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Hey guys. I grew out a few Wiapi'o Hapa from Wiapi'o Valley. There Hawiian Heiloom Genetics. It wasnt that good at all. Nice yielder but the taste and high or smell wasnt there.


Sorry to hear it wasn't good, those are some beautiful plants, judging the by pictures it appears you did an amazing job with the plant, bummer on the potency and smell


----------



## 808HI (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## grassified (Feb 1, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am done with this whole fuckin site!!!!



You see where you guys trolling has gotten you? You've scared the only girl away.




Havent been here for a while, good to still see some old faces showing up cooter, trichy kk puna etc etc, and some new faces too. Quit the hating guys, we are all here to help each other and lets keep the aloha spirit flowing in this thread or it will be lost.

WEllp ive a hankerin for some home grown bud so im thinking of starting a few plants again for personal smoke, been picking up the street crap lately and it is just aweful, same old middies every day, imports from god knows where, tastes like chemical shit, lacks the Hawaiian mana.



kkday said:


> Action!!!! Yeah buddy!!!!
> 
> I understand we're sheck is coming from. To share bomb genetics is a personal thing. It's a spit in the face to just give them away. I won't even use someone else's genetics to make crosses with out permission.
> 
> Then again people share ok genetics all the time. It's the special ones we hold close to us.


Sorry kk I take a totally different stance on this one. I believe the main point (of breeding weed) is to develop the best strain possible through the combined efforts of thousands, by holding back genetics you are simply postponing the process of genetic evolution through human interaction. I would share any strain I got, if it was really a holy grail, id try to sell it, yeah, but ultimately I would be trying my hardest to spread those good genetics to as many possible places as I could.

The best gift from having great genetics is to spread them as far and wide as you possibly can.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome back Grassified! Sorry you had to read through that exchange, I&#8217;m not very proud of myself for spitting fire on Tricky, but I&#8217;m not going to put up with an ignorant fool challenging me like that, I&#8217;m typically pretty passive on here. I'm here to learn new information and pass the knowledge I&#8217;ve learned along the way. At any rate its old news and we're moving on, nothing but good vibes on this end. I hope all is well with you and I looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## 808HI (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, so I took a ph measure of my soil and it's right around 6.8-7. Also, my ph in my water is also right around there. Any suggestions. I tried to find dolomite today but couldn't. Any suggestions on that too. Home depot kapolei don't carry that. Mahalos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2012)

808HI said:


> Ok, so I took a ph measure of my soil and it's right around 6.8-7. Also, my ph in my water is also right around there. Any suggestions. I tried to find dolomite today but couldn't. Any suggestions on that too. Home depot kapolei don't carry that. Mahalos


post some pictures if can, without pics it we're just guessing, also talk to your buddy and find out what he put in the soil
koolau farmers carriers dolomite, there is a koolau farmers on dillingham, ohana in kalihi might have it too, I'd really like to see some pictures, what are you feeding the plant? a majority of mj plant issues are Cal/Mg issues if that's the case dolomite will solve that problem since it contains calcium and magnesium


----------



## 808HI (Feb 3, 2012)

Ill ask my wife if she can help me post some pics today. Koolau farms in Kaneohe only had da fifty pound bag. Is that the ony size it comes in?


----------



## 808HI (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2012)

808HI said:


> Ill ask my wife if she can help me post some pics today. Koolau farms in Kaneohe only had da fifty pound bag. Is that the ony size it comes in?


no they should have a box of Whitney farms brand.....home depot should have the espoma garden lime...that will take care of the calcium, and you can use Epsom salt for magnesium.....are you growing in the ground or containers?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Coot-Can we see what a Mr Nice Seeds Shit looks like? Smells like?

Mahalo....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot-Can we see what a Mr Nice Seeds Shit looks like? Smells like?
> 
> Mahalo....


ho brah, I stay in Vegas I'll post some pictures when I get back....they smell killer and they're packing on some weight


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2012)

I took four cuts and all have rooted....I have two of each pheno


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 4, 2012)

I think Cooter is just a fancy screen name .. its probably Ed Rosenthal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2012)

that's classic Pep! ...lmao, how you been brah? ...whatcha got in da hoop hizzies these days?


----------



## howsweetitis (Feb 5, 2012)

finally found my pic of an out door grow... its a sativa from maui... dont know the name... but its got a good headhigh which i find really good for my headaches... the other thing i do enjoy... its VERY low smell... it was my first actual mj attempt... the upside down caused it to grow slow as hell and potency suffered extremely... was a little over an oz dry, ended up feeding it to my vermiculture farm. 

far right cola is the size of a 20oz cola bottle.

anyone else hydro? ive moved to dwc coolers... so far i do enjoy the speed at which the plant grow... this next run i do hope to get about 10+ donkey dicks growing with the scrog.


----------



## howsweetitis (Feb 5, 2012)

i forgot to ask... attitude got good rep here in hawaii for sending good beans? looking for some good genes like SLH, HAZE etc...


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the good things about the 'tude is they move enough beans most are pretty fresh....If you like hazes and long flowering sats I would recommend going to the Mr Nice Seeds forum cause lots of good info on those strains...


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 5, 2012)

For lack of experience, how big is the difference in bagseeds and breeders seeds? Has anyone experienced this gap before?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 5, 2012)

Ummm, hard to say.......either might be better. If you got a bag of kick ass weed and the grower pollinated some of the knots you ended up with, those seeds are probably better than most of the cheap shit for sale, but if you go to a top breeder you are gonna get the consistency you want in seed form...


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 5, 2012)

I see what you're saying. I suppose I left out a bit of information: the bag seeds I get are typically from your everyday, full-priced, no hook-up, just moved here kind of deal. Needless to say, the buds I am forced to pick up are usually shitty to decent (at best). To my inexperience, majority of the factors that made the bud the way it is may or may not be the growers fault, so I just don't know. I'll most likely end up ordering seeds sooner or later, so I guess it's whatever for now. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are a couple of my Trainwreck X Sour diesel One is almost ready and smaller about 1 and 1/2 in buds and the other is 2in and still filling out another 7-10 days the weather is the beat I could ask for. They are both about 4ft tall. Go Raiders! Aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is the younger one


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 5, 2012)

Sick crops East, at least one of us in East Hawaii is smoking some crip haha!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice pics man !!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 6, 2012)

damn, some non aloha type things in this thread. just put the seed in the ground. water and let grow, then smoke. it literally is that easy. don't baby the shit out of them, and don't neglect them. bagseed strains are a crapshoot. personally i would rather buy seeds. luckily my seed bank is pretty stocked with things i have made throughout the years so i don't have to worry about any of that shit. good luck and live aloha!!


----------



## grassified (Feb 6, 2012)

808HI said:


> Ok, so I took a ph measure of my soil and it's right around 6.8-7. Also, my ph in my water is also right around there. Any suggestions. I tried to find dolomite today but couldn't. Any suggestions on that too. Home depot kapolei don't carry that. Mahalos



brah for the lime go to lowes, in the garden section they have a HUUUGE ass bag of dolomite lime for like 7$.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok first hello. Second sorry its been so long since I said I would post some pics but got busy so here they are now. I am just starting to go back to DWC growing as I have such better performance compared to the sunshine #4 mix I have been using. I use advanced nutes and grow with t5 for veg and a 600w hps in the tent for flowering.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice Dr, is that the same plumeria you had in the tent a couple years back?


----------



## doctorD (Feb 6, 2012)

Its actually a cutting from the original i smuggled out of Hawaii. It broke off last year and Im growing it out indoors till spring. I have 2 others in the house as well but they are in a spare beedroom till spring because they are 5ft tall each and would take up to much room in the "hobby" room


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's some of the Skunk #1 (Mr. Nice "Shit")


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's the Anesthesia starting to flower.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 7, 2012)

Good job Cooter not bad for a guy in a van by the river Haha. How has the wind been it is windy for here it blew away the bud rot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Good job Cooter not bad for a guy in a van by the river Haha. How has the wind been it is windy for here it blew away the bud rot.


Thanks East! I can't take all the credit for the SK#1, Surf'd started them and i'm finishing them up.The wind is picking up a bit on The Gathering Place, I with you brah a little wind keeps that nasty bud rot away


----------



## kkday (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuck I burn 2k today on new gear at the hydro shop. set the new shit up only to fine out one of my magnum XXXL's are different!?!? Different hight different width different length even the glass removes differently. And now it's 12am and I gotta brake it down repack it to exchange it. Cost me $10 in gas today to get there now it will cost me $10 to return it in gas. Should have ordered my shit off line.


----------



## kkday (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey coot that last pic is that a monster crop?


----------



## AlohaKid (Feb 8, 2012)

There is a smoke shop 762 Kanoelehua Avenue in Hilo. They have pipes and other accessories. The lady that owns it is way cool.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 8, 2012)

kkday said:


> Fuck I burn 2k today on new gear at the hydro shop. set the new shit up only to fine out one of my magnum XXXL's are different!?!? Different hight different width different length even the glass removes differently. And now it's 12am and I gotta brake it down repack it to exchange it. Cost me $10 in gas today to get there now it will cost me $10 to return it in gas. Should have ordered my shit off line.


 Shit KK my butt squezed at that price but it will be a good investment and I only spent $350 making my Super soil mix and thought that was a lot. You get what you pay for my grandmother always said.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

kkday said:


> Fuck I burn 2k today on new gear at the hydro shop. set the new shit up only to fine out one of my magnum XXXL's are different!?!? Different hight different width different length even the glass removes differently. And now it's 12am and I gotta brake it down repack it to exchange it. Cost me $10 in gas today to get there now it will cost me $10 to return it in gas. Should have ordered my shit off line.


Bummer Brah! I hate it when that shit happens, I get all salty when that shit happens to me, sometimes it's worth the extra few $$$ and purchase locally


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

kkday said:


> Hey coot that last pic is that a monster crop?


LOL No that&#8217;s the way they have grown from seed, If my memory serves me correctly, Anesthesia is a cross between Herijuna and Skunk #1. I guess Herijuana is a branchy plant and the Skunk #1 is fairly branchy too. I have some Herijuana seedlings going right now so it should be fairly interesting to watch them grow, I&#8217;m thinking about doing an open pollination with the Herijuana since they&#8217;re IBL, I might even pollenate the Skunk #1 for shits and giggles


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a few more garden shots...The stretched out plants are a combination of Vanilla Sky (sannies) and heribie x lui/g-13 (sannies freebies)...I'm not at all impressed with the freebies and I'm gifting them to some friends that don't really know how to grow but they'll be happier than pigs in shit to have them, The Vanilla Sky I'm keeping, but I'll probably never grow them out again....The other pic's are more shots of the Anesthesia and Skunk #1....the SK#1 is really starting to pack it on....maybe a week or two left, I want to start fading the SK#1, i haven't grown these out before so i might feed them one more time and fade'em out.....it's been awhile since I've done a chem grow, i hope my timing is right otherwise I'll feel like a worthless pile of shit


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 8, 2012)

Coot-
Ya build a lil shade house for the babies?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 8, 2012)

Dang KK-

Did ya get one of the new xxxls and one of the old ones or different sizes 6"/8"? 

Best of luck with your new toys....


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice plants East- do they smell more TW or Sour?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI Coot- Skunks were germed on 11/30....


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

hahahahaha me and the Kaptain making it happen hehehehehee !!!!! just a little homesick though lol...just miss my momma and little girl 

[video=youtube;Ofqc1EvXwrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofqc1EvXwrI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofqc1EvXwrI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot-
> Ya build a lil shade house for the babies?


I built a green-hizzie for the girls in Nov...I'm not getting full sun until about 11am, after 11am I'm measuring well over 2000 foot candles, so the lack of sunlight in the morning between sun up and 11am is more than likely causing the stretch...i think this will be a non issue once we get into March, the angle of the earth should position the Sun higher in the sky...My little g-hizze is on wheels so i can move it around...the only problem is i have a nosy neighbor that lives behind me, and where the morning sun is happens to be is next to his fence, i like the guy enough not to put the g-hizzie next to the fence so he can look into it....ya know once that happens I'll have to sneak up on him and poke the eyes out of his head...LMAO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> FYI Coot- Skunks were germed on 11/30....


Shoots Bradda! they went 12/12 from seed yeah? Assuming they veg'd for a month, that should put them around week 6 or 7 of flowering, I'm going to start checking the tric's, I'll start to flush once i see a majority of milky tric's...I'm not much of an amber tric guy, i like to harvest with maybe 10~20% amber showing...I doubt this strain has high CBD% anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

KG love the New Avatar...classic!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks man hahahaha I am blowing all their spots up man hahahahahaha !!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;FJfFZqTlWrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## 808toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Should i be worried about my plants not flowering if i throw them out to flower soon because long season is coming up? I keep um under fluros at night then leave them to flower outside.


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 10, 2012)

808toker said:


> Should i be worried about my plants not flowering if i throw them out to flower soon because long season is coming up? I keep um under fluros at night then leave them to flower outside.


If you are vegging them inside for at least 18 hours, they should go into flower when you put them outside regardless if the days are getting longer... Depending on where you are, you are still probably only getting 5-9 hours of direct sunlight right now


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yay I can ph this desert water again hahahaha !!!! I am doing a whole new line here and this water is totally diff from there !!!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 10, 2012)

The PH from the tap here is 7.5 When I add nute it drops some but not much. I have to add 2-5ml of ph down to my water every time. I hope Its not my meter reading wrong. I did drop it once so it could be off. Guess I will have to bring it to the grow store and have it checked out.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 10, 2012)

Aloha peeps, Busy finnishing the last crop before Long season and preping for long season(expanding)all same time.But here a few to wet Your appettie.Running Durban Poison,BlackWidow,and a PurplePineFish/NorthernLights cross from my American friend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Ho Braddah Punatic!

Those are some beauties! Your work is second to none, Its always a treat checking out your porn! Cheeeehooo!


----------



## Punatic (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Braddah Punatic!
> 
> Those are some beauties! Your work is second to none, Its always a treat checking out your porn! Cheeeehooo!


Nah Cooter, Thanks but I just learning....watch this summer 
FYI concert next Tursaday Hilo side ....3rd World and Mike Love !!! Allready got my tickets !!!!!Permanant Holiday hahaha


----------



## grassified (Feb 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a few more garden shots...The stretched out plants are a combination of Vanilla Sky (sannies) and heribie x lui/g-13 (sannies freebies)...I'm not at all impressed with the freebies and I'm gifting them to some friends that don't really know how to grow but they'll be happier than pigs in shit to have them, The Vanilla Sky I'm keeping, but I'll probably never grow them out again....The other pic's are more shots of the Anesthesia and Skunk #1....the SK#1 is really starting to pack it on....maybe a week or two left, I want to start fading the SK#1, i haven't grown these out before so i might feed them one more time and fade'em out.....it's been awhile since I've done a chem grow, i hope my timing is right otherwise I'll feel like a worthless pile of shit


good too see some feedback on sannies stuff, I have heard some of it is real crap, otherwise you got some great looking plants there, GJ!



kkday said:


> Fuck I burn 2k today on new gear at the hydro shop. set the new shit up only to fine out one of my magnum XXXL's are different!?!? Different hight different width different length even the glass removes differently. And now it's 12am and I gotta brake it down repack it to exchange it. Cost me $10 in gas today to get there now it will cost me $10 to return it in gas. Should have ordered my shit off line.


brah I know wahtchu talking, if I like go surf it cost me 10$ in gas, fucking annoying shit. I have to pay a substantial daily fee to do anything really. I cant afford 10$ a day in gas. Ill just stay home and walk up the hill if ya know what i mean haha, thank god walking still free.

But yeah lesson learned, I never leave a hydro shop/any shop without checking the contents of my package first, I have had several experiences where stuff isn't right/missing from the seemingly unopened box. its stupid shit when u gotta drive all the way back. 

I would order online, it is a little more but you pay for the conveniance, and I have NEVER had a problem ordering anything online, and I have done it a lot.



Punatic said:


> Aloha peeps, Busy finnishing the last crop before Long season and preping for long season(expanding)all same time.But here a few to wet Your appettie.Running Durban Poison,BlackWidow,and a PurplePineFish/NorthernLights cross from my American friend



finally some outdoor stuff, looks great! But when is someone gonna post some guerilla up on here? I jizz everytime I see hawaiian guerilla OC.


----------



## kkday (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually online shopping is alot cheaper and shipped to my door. 

I got two different 6" magnum xxxl hoods one is a 2010 model second is a 2011 model. I'm just going to run it for now. I'm liking those raptor hoods alot I'm going to up grade to those after a few runs.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 11, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice plants East- do they smell more TW or Sour?


Our buddy was over and and gave a good sniff and said it was more Trainwreck smell and then said one more week to go. This one will be quite tastie. Will get some shots before cut. Looks like the weather will let me finish her out. Some day I will grow a plant inside but for now it is dirt and sun.


----------



## tardis (Feb 12, 2012)

I heard people dissing on sannies. So far everything sannies I grew was fire but It could just be me. I got a Herijuana and a Killing Fields going now. The Killing Fields is one of the most beautiful plants I think I ever grew so far. Take a look.

View attachment 2055567
View attachment 2055568


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonderful pics!!!! I have given out too much rep in past 24 hours though


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok here they all are!!!!!!! My bitches hahahahaha and one Hawaiian Male I just found and have seperated now till I figure out what the hell to do with him, hehehe it is one of my special Hawaiian seeds I brought with me.......not just one of the many.... one of 3 special ones and it is a beast and it was some killer smoke lol only one that popped out of the 3 hahahahahaha and man why did it come out male oh well I had named it the Funky Munkie LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 2055956View attachment 2055965View attachment 2055968View attachment 2055969View attachment 2055970View attachment 2055971View attachment 2055972View attachment 2055973View attachment 2055974View attachment 2055979View attachment 2055981View attachment 2055983View attachment 2055984View attachment 2055986View attachment 2055988View attachment 2055989View attachment 2055990View attachment 2055991View attachment 2055992View attachment 2055993View attachment 2055994View attachment 2055996View attachment 2055997View attachment 2055998View attachment 2056000View attachment 2056001View attachment 2056003View attachment 2056004View attachment 2056008View attachment 2056009View attachment 2056011View attachment 2056012View attachment 2056013View attachment 2056015View attachment 2056016View attachment 2056017View attachment 2056018View attachment 2056020View attachment 2056024View attachment 2056027View attachment 2056031View attachment 2056034View attachment 2056037View attachment 2056041View attachment 2056045View attachment 2056049View attachment 2056050View attachment 2056051View attachment 2056052View attachment 2056054View attachment 2056055View attachment 2056056


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 13, 2012)

My county is trying to pull a fast one your may be next if they pass this. This is not good!www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/bill-takes-aim-medical-pot.html


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 13, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> My county is trying to pull a fast one your may be next if they pass this. This is not good!www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/bill-takes-aim-medical-pot.html


GREAT, I was just checking out houses in HPP, Mt. View and Volcano... Apparently chronic pains only cure consists of opiates and/or anything that isn't natural. There is even a guy commenting on the article with the name "Plant Dope, Harvest Ice" lmao...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> I heard people dissing on sannies. So far everything sannies I grew was fire but It could just be me. I got a Herijuana and a Killing Fields going now. The Killing Fields is one of the most beautiful plants I think I ever grew so far. Take a look.
> 
> View attachment 2055567
> View attachment 2055568


Sannie is the man!..... Great Prices, A+ Customer Service! Great Gear. I've got nothing but love for Sannie! I've got some Herijuana seedlings going right now, on deck i have Killing Fields, Sannies Jack, Jackberry, KO Kush, Blue Diesel, and Shack. I've learned that Sannie's Freebie seeds are free for a reason..lol... I usually give the freebies away

I'm not sure what stage your herijuana but mine seem a little slow out of the gate (they're about 2 weeks old) Since herijuana is an IBL it probably lacks a little hybrid vigor...no biggie


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2012)

what the fuck man that look funominaly nice were can i get the cut??? do you guys want to trade im headed to the islands this summer can i trade you guys....?????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

Surf'd,

I'm flushing the SK#1 this week, The harvest window is wide open, a majority of the tric's have turned milky, terpen action is increasing, and the caylx's are nice and swollen....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's Anesthesia a few weeks into flower


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

Man the KF looks amazing Tardis! Man i can't wait to start working with the KF, any growing tips?


----------



## tardis (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sannie is the man!..... Great Prices, A+ Customer Service! Great Gear. I've got nothing but love for Sannie! I've got some Herijuana seedlings going right now, on deck i have Killing Fields, Sannies Jack, Jackberry, KO Kush, Blue Diesel, and Shack. I've learned that Sannie's Freebie seeds are free for a reason..lol... I usually give the freebies away
> 
> I'm not sure what stage your herijuana but mine seem a little slow out of the gate (they're about 2 weeks old) Since herijuana is an IBL it probably lacks a little hybrid vigor...no biggie


My Herijuana was put out to flower 1/12. So its only a month old but it looks just like a Sativa with a wide open structure and nice stretch however the nugs look like they will be very dense as it swells up. Only now do I start getting longer sun in my yard so finally i'll have some fattened up buds.


----------



## tardis (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Man the KF looks amazing Tardis! Man i can't wait to start working with the KF, any growing tips?


Yeah the thing stretched to over 3 times its size when I flowered. I put it out at 1 foot and now it stands at like 4 feet tall. So if you are going to do it indoor be aware of the stretch, it really does grow another 4 weeks after put into flower so flower early. I'm surprised sannnies gear is exactly as described. I can't wait to smoke it and find out the quality myself. I've grown sannies Jack (I think it was from the sativa collection), and sannies Chocolate Rain. Both were great highs.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> Yeah the thing stretched to over 3 times its size when I flowered. I put it out at 1 foot and now it stands at like 4 feet tall. So if you are going to do it indoor be aware of the stretch, it really does grow another 4 weeks after put into flower so flower early. I'm surprised sannnies gear is exactly as described. I can't wait to smoke it and find out the quality myself. I've grown sannies Jack (I think it was from the sativa collection), and sannies Chocolate Rain. Both were great highs.


Looks like I found my next seed selection. That KF plant looks killa...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> My Herijuana was put out to flower 1/12. So its only a month old but it looks just like a Sativa with a wide open structure and nice stretch however the nugs look like they will be very dense as it swells up. Only now do I start getting longer sun in my yard so finally i'll have some fattened up buds.


Is your Herijuna branch(ie) like the Anesthesia i posted earlier? I'm in the same boat as you...the sun is finally positioning itself into it's yearly sweet spot. I'm stoked!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

tardis said:


> Yeah the thing stretched to over 3 times its size when I flowered. I put it out at 1 foot and now it stands at like 4 feet tall. So if you are going to do it indoor be aware of the stretch, it really does grow another 4 weeks after put into flower so flower early. I'm surprised sannnies gear is exactly as described. I can't wait to smoke it and find out the quality myself. I've grown sannies Jack (I think it was from the sativa collection), and sannies Chocolate Rain. Both were great highs.


I'm going to flower the KF outdoors..... I'll do the 1st run with a minimized veg period! I really don't want my plants over 4 feet, thanks for sharing the info


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 13, 2012)

switching to medi one products ....if the plant could speak .... she'd say, " ohhh la la "


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 13, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> My county is trying to pull a fast one your may be next if they pass this. This is not good!www.hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/news/local-news/bill-takes-aim-medical-pot.html


Anything they propose is pure bullshit. Officials always claim people are abusing the system, so what. We grow PLANTS! Leave us alone, we don't cause problems. 

I've seen people get PROBATION for killing other people (negligence, manslaughter, etc.). You can bet if they caught us with 100+ plants you'd be getting jail time, guarantee. Even pedos get less jail time than ganja farmers. How much time did the guy from C&K get? 1 year? 

/rant


----------



## doctorD (Feb 14, 2012)

I have determined my card was worthless. If your growing for cash you may need it I guess but for me all it does is give all your information to the authorities. It is impossible to not break the law in order to start growing so whats the point? You have to buy some weed and hope to find a seed (good luck) or order some seeds from the net. Both are violations of the law. I figure im better off growing inside and keeping to myself. I dont sell it and give no reason to think im in violation of the law so I dont see when I would need to provide a card to anyone. Just not worth it for me.


----------



## tardis (Feb 14, 2012)

doctorD said:


> I have determined my card was worthless. If your growing for cash you may need it I guess but for me all it does is give all your information to the authorities. It is impossible to not break the law in order to start growing so whats the point? You have to buy some weed and hope to find a seed (good luck) or order some seeds from the net. Both are violations of the law. I figure im better off growing inside and keeping to myself. I dont sell it and give no reason to think im in violation of the law so I dont see when I would need to provide a card to anyone. Just not worth it for me.


Yeah we arn't doing anything to hurt anyone (including ourselves as recent federal studies show marijuana as benign and actually preventative to cancers). I don't sell pot. I grow it, I smoke it, and I vomit a lot less.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Tardis,

I forgot to ask you how many different pheno's did you find with the KF?


----------



## tardis (Feb 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Tardis,
> 
> I forgot to ask you how many different pheno's did you find with the KF?


I only grew one seed of KF. Because I smoke all my weed I need variety to keep tolerance from buggin in. So I grow one seed of each strain and I see what I get.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2012)

doctorD said:


> I have determined my card was worthless. If your growing for cash you may need it I guess but for me all it does is give all your information to the authorities. It is impossible to not break the law in order to start growing so whats the point? You have to buy some weed and hope to find a seed (good luck) or order some seeds from the net. Both are violations of the law. I figure im better off growing inside and keeping to myself. I dont sell it and give no reason to think im in violation of the law so I dont see when I would need to provide a card to anyone. Just not worth it for me.


I'm beginning to see the light, keep it simple stay under 24 plants and i doubt most law enforcement agencies would even try prosecuting you. (I'm not say that it doesn't happen, but the likely hood of arrest is minimized) So why should us law biding citizen put the blue card target on our backs? I have almost a year left on my current prescription, and I'll really need to weigh out the pro and cons pertaining MMJ program here in Hawaii.....FYI Sell, Smell, or Tell= Busted!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2012)

tardis said:


> I only grew one seed of KF. Because I smoke all my weed I need variety to keep tolerance from buggin in. So I grow one seed of each strain and I see what I get.


Cool! You sure lucked out with that beautiful purple pheno! I've read there is a potent green KF pheno. I'm going to grow mine out all at once to see the variance from plant to plant.


----------



## tardis (Feb 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Cool! You sure lucked out with that beautiful purple pheno! I've read there is a potent green KF pheno. I'm going to grow mine out all at once to see the variance from plant to plant.


I've seen some beautiful pictures on sannies site of the Pink Pheno. I too heard the green is a powerhouse sativa. But I have to admit after growing this one i'm looking forward to growing more of these in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2012)

Rajah Dat Big "T"....it's cool to see another Sannie grower here! I'm anxious to see what the ganja god have in store for my KF grow....if the gods a smiling on me I'll have a mixture of pheno's


----------



## kkday (Feb 14, 2012)

You know how miner 100 plants is when your running a perpetual? When I hear of bust it don't even get my dick hard unless it's 300+


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 14, 2012)

kkday said:


> You know how miner 100 plants is when your running a perpetual? When I hear of bust it don't even get my dick hard unless it's 300+


Minor for us, but if anyone gets busted look how they (media, law enforcement) over-sensationalize it.

"OMG HE HAD 25 MARIJUANA PLANTS AND OVER 4 OUNCES OF 'PROCESSED' MARIJUANA"

Wtf is processed? All I did was trim the leaves off it and dried it lol


----------



## tardis (Feb 14, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Minor for us, but if anyone gets busted look how they (media, law enforcement) over-sensationalize it.
> 
> "OMG HE HAD 25 MARIJUANA PLANTS AND OVER 4 OUNCES OF 'PROCESSED' MARIJUANA"
> 
> Wtf is processed? All I did was trim the leaves off it and dried it lol


Man I only have 14 plants. 6 in flower the rest in veg till I weed out the males. Plant limits suck but I stick to them because I want to follow the rules so I can continue to not vomit daily and feel like I just saw 2 girls one cup every time I eat. I am a caregiver for one person who has serious liver problems as well as myself who has stomach issues. I just want to say, growing only 14 plants when I want to grow 300+ sucks donkey dick. I don't grow for sale and I smoke what I get, I just wish there was a law that if you didn't sell and used it you could grow all you want. I'd make so many edibles.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 14, 2012)

more bullshit coming down http://www.westhawaiitoday.com/sections/news/local-news/hawaiis-medical-marijuana-limits-move-forward.html


thats abt 97 percent of the patients


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow how sad, how very very sad, I wondeer if epilepsy still would quailfy someone? or migraines ? lol probably not huh?


----------



## grassified (Feb 15, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> more bullshit coming down http://www.westhawaiitoday.com/sections/news/local-news/hawaiis-medical-marijuana-limits-move-forward.html
> 
> 
> thats abt 97 percent of the patients


vote em' out.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 15, 2012)

shit ... its picking up momentum ... -~
abercrombie its your time to shine .. stand up and kill this bill !


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 15, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow how sad, how very very sad, I wondeer if epilepsy still would quailfy someone? or migraines ? lol probably not huh?


gotta get my labs and scan films to show my lymphoma and still may not qualify if this passes . its a mess , to overturn a law thats already a law is a crime itself right?


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 15, 2012)

They are taking our desencey away from us and want us to become pill heads !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2012)

No matter what the legislature passes or doesn't pass how many of you will continue to grow blue card or not?


----------



## kkday (Feb 15, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> They are taking our desencey away from us and want us to become pill heads !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In reference to not being a pill head? lol I swear Kona some of you post I swear your on something lol jokeing, but kinda not.


We luv crazy bitches on RIU.


----------



## kkday (Feb 15, 2012)

I love growing becoues it's my hobby. It's a beutifull plant and unlike my other Hobbys of mine I can dump thousands of dollers into it and get some of that back. Well all of it back, and some extra. I would love to grow perfect tomatoes or cucumber and lettuce but it might be hard to charge 4k a lb for tomatoes.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 15, 2012)

kkday said:


> I love growing becoues it's my hobby. It's a beutifull plant and unlike my other Hobbys of mine I can dump thousands of dollers into it and get some of that back. Well all of it back, and some extra. I would love to grow perfect tomatoes or cucumber and lettuce but it might be hard to charge 4k a lb for tomatoes.


I grow all that except for tomatoes ..those fuckers are hard to grow here ... but yeah its a hobby for me too , folks go crazy for these cukes ... making kimchee and shit lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2012)

kkday said:


> I love growing becoues it's my hobby. It's a beutifull plant and unlike my other Hobbys of mine I can dump thousands of dollers into it and get some of that back. Well all of it back, and some extra. I would love to grow perfect tomatoes or cucumber and lettuce but it might be hard to charge 4k a lb for tomatoes.


Rajah Dat!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> I grow all that except for tomatoes ..those fuckers are hard to grow here ... but yeah its a hobby for me too , folks go crazy for these cukes ... making kimchee and shit lol.


Tomatoes are a real fucker to grow, but I've had the best luck growing cherry tomatoes, every know and then i get the bird shit- mystery tomatoes... the birds really must really enjoy my neighbors tomato plants, when the birds shit on my garden...whammo i get tomato plants..lmfao


----------



## kkday (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah tomatoes are hard a Filipino coworker of mine gave me all kind of seeds he grows long beans all kine and some tomatoes those grew the best for me in regards to the larger Tom. Strains there family has a small piece of age. Land maybe 2 acres.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No matter what the legislature passes or doesn't pass how many of you will continue to grow blue card or not?


There is no motherfucker on this planet that has dominion over me. We all die. I will do as I damn well please and not hurt a soul along the way....unless you fuck with me or mines......


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 15, 2012)

In recent years a growing number of reports have appeared which concluded that some of today's foods are not as nutritious as those eaten in the past. A report in the _Journal of Complimentary Medicine_ in 2001 pointed out that US and UK Government statistics show a decline in trace minerals of up to 76% in fruit and vegetables over the period 1940 to 1991. (1) 
In 2003 _News Canada_ reported that today's fruit and vegetables contain far fewer nutrients than they did 50 years ago. They claimed that potatoes, tomatoes, bananas and apples were notably less nutritious. For example, the study (source unidentified) found that potatoes had lost 100 % of their vitamin A content, 57% of their vitamin C and iron, and 28% of their calcium. The report went on to examine data from the US Department of Agriculture involving vegetable quality, which showed that over the entire 20th century the average mineral content of such vegetables as cabbage, lettuce, spinach and tomatoes (a fruit!), declined from 400mg to less than 50mg. (2) 
In 2004 a report in the _Journal of the American College of Nutrition_ examined food composition changes from 1950 to 1999 recorded in the USDA food composition tables. Forty-three crops were examined &#8211; mostly vegetables. The conclusion was that there were statistically reliable declines for 6 nutrients. The declines were observed in protein, calcium, phosphorous, iron, riboflavin and ascorbic acid. The declines were not insignificant. e.g. 6% in the case of protein and 38% for the B vitamin riboflavin. (3) The UK publication _Food Magazine_ early this year published an analysis of food quality changes in the UK over the period 1940-2002. The analysis was based on the well-known food composition tables published on a regular basis by McCance and Widdowson. (4) In an analysis of milk it was concluded that the iron content had fallen 62%, magnesium &#8211; another commonly deficient element, was down 21% and the copper content had disappeared completely. In the context of magnesium it is interesting to note that its levels fell in almost all foods examined &#8211; a mere 4% in turkey meat but dramatically lower quantities in many cheeses. Parmesan cheese was the worst affected recording a 70% fall in value. The calcium and iron content of all the foods examined was reduced dramatically in every instance e.g. the iron content of a beef rump steak fell 55%.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No matter what the legislature passes or doesn't pass how many of you will continue to grow blue card or not?


Even if I had an illness that qualified for mmj I don't think I would bother giving my info to the state. 

Leave sick people alone! Fix some godamn potholes


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 15, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> In recent years a growing number of reports have appeared which concluded that some of today's foods are not as nutritious as those eaten in the past. A report in the _Journal of Complimentary Medicine_ in 2001 pointed out that US and UK Government statistics show a decline in trace minerals of up to 76% in fruit and vegetables over the period 1940 to 1991. (1)
> In 2003 _News Canada_ reported that today's fruit and vegetables contain far fewer nutrients than they did 50 years ago. They claimed that potatoes, tomatoes, bananas and apples were notably less nutritious. For example, the study (source unidentified) found that potatoes had lost 100 % of their vitamin A content, 57% of their vitamin C and iron, and 28% of their calcium. The report went on to examine data from the US Department of Agriculture involving vegetable quality, which showed that over the entire 20th century the average mineral content of such vegetables as cabbage, lettuce, spinach and tomatoes (a fruit!), declined from 400mg to less than 50mg. (2)
> In 2004 a report in the _Journal of the American College of Nutrition_ examined food composition changes from 1950 to 1999 recorded in the USDA food composition tables. Forty-three crops were examined &#8211; mostly vegetables. The conclusion was that there were statistically reliable declines for 6 nutrients. The declines were observed in protein, calcium, phosphorous, iron, riboflavin and ascorbic acid. The declines were not insignificant. e.g. 6% in the case of protein and 38% for the B vitamin riboflavin. (3) The UK publication _Food Magazine_ early this year published an analysis of food quality changes in the UK over the period 1940-2002. The analysis was based on the well-known food composition tables published on a regular basis by McCance and Widdowson. (4) In an analysis of milk it was concluded that the iron content had fallen 62%, magnesium &#8211; another commonly deficient element, was down 21% and the copper content had disappeared completely. In the context of magnesium it is interesting to note that its levels fell in almost all foods examined &#8211; a mere 4% in turkey meat but dramatically lower quantities in many cheeses. Parmesan cheese was the worst affected recording a 70% fall in value. The calcium and iron content of all the foods examined was reduced dramatically in every instance e.g. the iron content of a beef rump steak fell 55%.


That's not good O.O

What's the cause of this?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 15, 2012)

Are there any obvious causes for the general nutritional decline in food? Unfortunately, there appears to be no consensus on what the major factors could be. Indeed it is probable that multiple factors are at work. It is clear that the depleted nutritional value of many food items consumed today is an inherent feature of the foods chosen by consumers. A bottle of soda pop is clearly not as nutritious as a glass of milk or even a glass of pure fruit juice. Today's younger generation seem to prefer soda pop to milk. 
Some nutritional changes can be explained by changes in access to foods, which are associated with trade related matters. In Britain, and probably in many other European countries dietary selenium levels have fallen dramatically in the last thirty years, to around half their earlier values. That decline appears to be due primarily to changes in trade regulations, which resulted in dramatic reductions of Canadian and US selenium-rich wheat imports. As a result, bread was produced from low selenium wheat of European origin. This illustrates how important nutritional changes can go unnoticed. Official exhortations to eat two or three pieces of bread each day do not address this problem. 
Many modern farming practices lead to a reduction in quality. Grass-fed cattle produce meat that is much higher in nutrients like beta-carotene and vitamin E than their feedlot counterparts. Visit Jo Robinson's website for details &#8211; www.eatwild.com 
Other nutritional changes can be attributed to changes in industrial practices. In the latest national food survey here in New Zealand (5) iodine was found to be the most deficient element. One reason for the reduced amount in dairy products relates to the declining use of Iodoform disinfectants on equipment used in the dairy industry. 
Canadian researcher Harold Foster believes that pollution has resulted in chemical changes in soils, which affects the bio-availability of elements like selenium. Thus the plants grown on them are deficient in the nutrients concerned. He believes that selenium deficiency is a key factor in the current world AIDS epidemic and the increased prevalence of other viral diseases. (6) One of the leading researchers in the field is Donald Davis, a biochemist at the University of Texas. He has been writing and speaking on the causes of declining food quality for years. At a recent meeting of the American Association for the Advancement of Science at St Louis he discussed the causes and possible solutions to the problem. Davis believes that the cause lies in the way food is grown, processed and prepared. He points out that the commercial imperatives of high-yield, fast growing crops result in a sacrifice of quality. He also observed that recent studies, (which have examined the effects on antioxidant levels of reversing these changes), have revealed that several organic growing methods can increase the broad antioxidant content of produce. Davis observes, _"On average, antioxidant levels increased by about 30 percent in carefully designed comparative trials. Organically grown produce offers significantly enhanced health-promoting qualities, contributing to the achievement of important national public health goals."_ (7)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> There is no motherfucker on this planet that has dominion over me. We all die. I will do as I damn well please and not hurt a soul along the way....unless you fuck with me or mines......


That's why i love you brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

kkday said:


> Yeah tomatoes are hard a Filipino coworker of mine gave me all kind of seeds he grows long beans all kine and some tomatoes those grew the best for me in regards to the larger Tom. Strains there family has a small piece of age. Land maybe 2 acres.


I was talking to one of the grow masters at the pearl city urban garden center, he basically stated certain tomatoes varietals do better at certain elevations, I've grew out some beefsteaks and they did okay, after the first sets of fruits ripened the plants developed a silver shiny kind of fungus I believe, and most of the tomatoes I grow develop the same fungus, but the cherry varietals seem to be a little more resistant to the fungus. Ive also notice when I aggressively spray the tomatoes with EM-1 it takes a little longer for the fungus to develop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

How many of you have the ability to watch Net Flicks online? There is a poop load of documentaries that support what Surf'd recently posted....I have to admit I'm a bit of a Net Flicks junkie...lol... If you rely on the mainstream media as your sole source of information, you're only getting one side of the story. if you really want to be well informed, you need to seek information from independent media sources.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2012)

Netfilx is a gold mine for documentaries on demand. My wife and I watch em all the time... lots of good stuff on nutrition, Gerson Diet, etc, as well as environmental stuff. Oh, and even some on this stuff called WEED. Who woulda thought?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Netfilx is a gold mine for documentaries on demand. My wife and I watch em all the time... lots of good stuff on nutrition, Gerson Diet, etc, as well as environmental stuff. Oh, and even some on this stuff called WEED. Who woulda thought?


Have you seen Independent Intervention? The Gerson diet documentary was awesome! The majority of the veggies i grow now are primarily used for juicing. (Beets, Carrots, Kale ect.)


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 16, 2012)

kkday said:


> In reference to not being a pill head? lol I swear Kona some of you post I swear your on something lol jokeing, but kinda not.
> 
> 
> We luv crazy bitches on RIU.


Whatever you have no clue what I have been through in the last 9 years with 4 brain injuries man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have me on so many damn pills I fucking hate them all, they say try this it might help.....nope it doesn't so they say try this one, nope it doesn't help either................all I want is to smoke my pot in peace and never have another guy take advantage of my kindness or damamaged brain................k I guess I was just too nice to people in the past and thats why they took advantage of me lol well no more !!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 16, 2012)

I purposly don't take their pills, so yes when I run out of green it sucks  ...........I take the seizure meds and the one they put me on for something else, but I don't want all their xanex and pain pills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2012)

I have had 5 operations on my back and smoke to relive the pain associated with all that. The doctor had me on so much Vicoden I was like a zombie. I hated it. I dont take them at all now. Smoking is it for me.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 16, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Whatever you have no clue what I have been through in the last 9 years with 4 brain injuries man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have me on so many damn pills I fucking hate them all, they say try this it might help.....nope it doesn't so they say try this one, nope it doesn't help either................all I want is to smoke my pot in peace and never have another guy take advantage of my kindness or damamaged brain................k I guess I was just too nice to people in the past and thats why they took advantage of me lol well no more !!!





doctorD said:


> I have had 5 operations on my back and smoke to relive the pain associated with all that. The doctor had me on so much Vicoden I was like a zombie. I hated it. I dont take them at all now. Smoking is it for me.


I love hearing how the herb helps you guys. It contradicts all those fools who keep saying "Marijuana has no medicinal value." Fucking idiots lol


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2012)

True it helps some of us but even if you have no med problems I say you should not end up a criminal for smoking. The laws need to change.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 16, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> I love hearing how the herb helps you guys. It contradicts all those fools who keep saying "Marijuana has no medicinal value." Fucking idiots lol


Me too !!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 16, 2012)

Every time I have my blood pressure checked they are always amazed at how low it is and ask if I take blood pressure meds and I say yes pot all the way. Speaking of pot here are the Trainwreck this pheno is a good one no mold and you can let it finish nice it has been 11 days since the last photos and I cut it today.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Every time I have my blood pressure checked they are always amazed at how low it is and ask if I take blood pressure meView attachment 2063618View attachment 2063619View attachment 2063620View attachment 2063621ds and I say yes pot all the way. Speaking of pot here are the Trainwreck this pheno is a good one no mold and you can let it finish nice it has been 11 days since the last photos and I cut it today.


Holy Moly!....those buggah's are nice a frosty! Nice work East!


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No matter what the legislature passes or doesn't pass how many of you will continue to grow blue card or not?


To be honest, having MMJ legal on a state level and not a federal level is just a huge joke. I don't want to delve too far into politics because this will become a never ending rant, but anyway... They will not have me pay them to say "it's ok" for me to grow, then have them smash my door in and take all my shit the next day. The right and my will to grow chronic in my home is my choice and if someone wants to tell me otherwise, I suppose they will have to come knock on my door.

On the same note, I feel the pain for the legitimate patients who need all the help they can get when it comes to MMJ. I hate to see people suffer so that someone can make a quick buck.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 17, 2012)

Mike Love and Third World was Freaking Awesome..My First live concert..You know we actually bought tickets and sit front row,much better than Hanging out behind the Palace Only one Idiot lighted up..But Security just took the Joint away NO drama's.Even had 4 Bi-curious College girls Gyrating in front of me...Lucky I in the Chair !!!HAhahaahah IRIE man !!!!
Y'all Want pictures today? It's Just the same old shit


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

whats up all hawaii growers!!! im going to Honolulu in end of march or early april where could i get some trees ? could someone meet up with me and serve me fire!!! aloha all!  stay high!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's some of the SK#1 finishing up.


Here is the Anesthesia


Vanilla Sky and Heribie/LUI x G13


For shits and giggles I'm trying to inoculate the "beasties" with spent fruit and vegetable waste from my juicer...I Know!...it's a pretty hair brain idea hahaha,(Cooter lifts his leg and blows a magnificent bubble fart)


----------



## tardis (Feb 18, 2012)

Of all the people to demonize, why pot smokers. A benign substance that causes no physical, or psychological harm and is known to medicinally heal all kinds of things. When they demonize pot smokers it perplexes me. I understand some people need to pick someone else to punish to feel good about themselves, but of all the people who they choose it seems cowardly to judge the pot smoker harshly given he's the least violent offender of any substance.


----------



## Azoned (Feb 18, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> To be honest, having MMJ legal on a state level and not a federal level is just a huge joke. I don't want to delve too far into politics because this will become a never ending rant, but anyway... They will not have me pay them to say "it's ok" for me to grow, then have them smash my door in and take all my shit the next day. The right and my will to grow chronic in my home is my choice and if someone wants to tell me otherwise, I suppose they will have to come knock on my door.
> 
> On the same note, I feel the pain for the legitimate patients who need all the help they can get when it comes to MMJ. I hate to see people suffer so that someone can make a quick buck.



I can't leave town with my meds...I live in the "Border War" zone. DHS has check points on all roads outa here. They don't recognize AZ law. So we lose our meds. I suppose you run into the same on inter-island hops.

regards,
Azoned


----------



## Azoned (Feb 18, 2012)

tardis said:


> Of all the people to demonize, why pot smokers. A benign substance that causes no physical, or psychological harm and is known to medicinally heal all kinds of things. When they demonize pot smokers it perplexes me. I understand some people need to pick someone else to punish to feel good about themselves, but of all the people who they choose it seems cowardly to judge the pot smoker harshly given he's the least violent offender of any substance.


Hi Tardis,
Pot smokers are "easy keepers" in the penal system. Fill the head count jails wit people who have the least potential for trouble...presto they're getting paid to do nothing.

Dumb question...
I lived on Kauai for several years and am wondering where the preferred out door grow areas [in HI and generally speaking] are. I imagine the north side is too wet. East looks OK, if you choose your spots....now South and west look just like here w/o cold. Those would be my choices, only because I'm more familiar with it.

regards

Azoned


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's some of the SK#1 finishing up.
> View attachment 2065519View attachment 2065520View attachment 2065521
> 
> Here is the Anesthesia
> ...


That Anesthesia grow a lot like my Trainwreck. Those are some frosty buds that's for sure.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 18, 2012)

Azoned said:


> Hi Tardis,
> Pot smokers are "easy keepers" in the penal system. Fill the head count jails wit people who have the least potential for trouble...presto they're getting paid to do nothing.
> 
> Dumb question...
> ...


I'd say the east side of the island just because that's where the sun will be in contact the most. I can't remember the last time I went to Kauai though, beautifully wet place. Alas, even that is just a guess and I've lived in Hawaii my whole life.


----------



## Azoned (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't feel bad. In my 8yrs on Kauai, I went to Oahu a couple of times for business. I went to Molokai twice when things got too busy on Kauai for me. Never suffered "island fever". Getting out after ahi once a week probably had a part in that. ...I prefer aku, but what can I say...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have you seen Independent Intervention? The Gerson diet documentary was awesome! The majority of the veggies i grow now are primarily used for juicing. (Beets, Carrots, Kale ect.)


Hell yes, Cooter! That one is the best. I'm doing the same thing... have a whole bed of Tuscan Kale... that stuff is the shit for juicing, and salads. Sweeter tasting than the other kales, IMO. I need to drop some carrots in the soil, actually. I just found all my "legal" seeds the other day, lol. Gonna bus out the keiki matt, and start germing this weekend. What else you like to juice? We throw some Meyer lemon in ours, sprigs of mint-- dat shit is bomb. My wife makes mean juice  Paired with a phatty, Juice makes my day!


----------



## cirE (Feb 18, 2012)

*off topic*

I just got some seeds from a friend, started germinating 2 last night. Been waiting 6 months for this! lol


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 18, 2012)

*whats up all hawaii growers!!! im going to Honolulu in end of march or early april where could i get some trees ? could someone meet up with me and serve me fire!!! aloha all!




stay high!! *

thanks all


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2012)

Smells like pork products in here, anybody else smell it?


----------



## cirE (Feb 18, 2012)

oink oink oink


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hell yes, Cooter! That one is the best. I'm doing the same thing... have a whole bed of Tuscan Kale... that stuff is the shit for juicing, and salads. Sweeter tasting than the other kales, IMO. I need to drop some carrots in the soil, actually. I just found all my "legal" seeds the other day, lol. Gonna bus out the keiki matt, and start germing this weekend. What else you like to juice? We throw some Meyer lemon in ours, sprigs of mint-- dat shit is bomb. My wife makes mean juice  Paired with a phatty, Juice makes my day!


Eh Bobo,

We use kale, beets, carrots, celery, apples, fresh ginger, and lemons. I like to use a lot of root vegetables, loads of vitamins in those buggah's. It's funny you mention Meyer lemons...i have a Meyer lemon tree that is always producing fruit...i love it. Last year i planted a citrus hedge, soon I'll have blood orange,ruby red grapefruit,eureka lemon, tangerine, lime, and kumquats .
The Tuscan kale sounds killer! I just planted some turnips, jicama and swiss chard to throw into the mix, I love to get my hands on some fresh turmeric root.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2012)

cirE said:


> *off topic*
> 
> I just got some seeds from a friend, started germinating 2 last night. Been waiting 6 months for this! lol


Awesome! Keep us posted on your progress! What are the gentics?


----------



## cirE (Feb 18, 2012)

Im not quite sure. It was just some bagseed from north side maui. I have 13 of them, but some are kinda real light tan looking, so I only germed 2 that looked good for now. going to pollinate the first time around if I can, then do cloning.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 18, 2012)

What it do 666 I feel u for being causious and shit bra but neverrrr r u seriousss??? I no stickyscissors on my friends list I met up wit him ..what it gon take for me to have u believe me??? Check all my posts man...Peacee..sour.


----------



## 808HI (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, so I finally got the dolomite. Now my question is how do I apply it. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. It's the one that comes in the 50 lb bag. Mahalos


----------



## cirE (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey *Cooter*, I got a question for you. I know indica = body high, sativa = heady high, but what if I harvested an indica when the trichomes are cloudy, would that give me more of a sativa type of high?


----------



## Punatic (Feb 18, 2012)

I got Green Kush, Black Kush and PURPPLE Kush HAHAHAHAHAHA
You can have anything you want as long as it's KUSH !!! hahahahaha


----------



## cirE (Feb 18, 2012)

i just came with those last 2 pics!!


----------



## Punatic (Feb 18, 2012)

cirE said:


> i just came with those last 2 pics!!



Pls use a napkin....hahah


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 18, 2012)

WOW!!!!!! What ya think of that Durban?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2012)

cirE said:


> Hey *Cooter*, I got a question for you. I know indica = body high, sativa = heady high, but what if I harvested an indica when the trichomes are cloudy, would that give me more of a sativa type of high?


Good question, you know it really depends on the strain. you'd really need to grow them out at different levels of ripeness to know for sure, with all the variance from strain to strain it's a difficult question to answer


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Feb 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Bobo,
> 
> We use kale, beets, carrots, celery, apples, fresh ginger, and lemons. I like to use a lot of root vegetables, loads of vitamins in those buggah's. It's funny you mention Meyer lemons...i have a Meyer lemon tree that is always producing fruit...i love it. Last year i planted a citrus hedge, soon I'll have blood orange,ruby red grapefruit,eureka lemon, tangerine, lime, and kumquats .
> The Tuscan kale sounds killer! I just planted some turnips, jicama and swiss chard to throw into the mix, I love to get my hands on some fresh turmeric root.


Had to take a break cuz I was feelin pretty dissed around here. Perhaps I was misunderstood- but either way no one gave me the benefit of the doubt and it hurt my feelings. I also ended a 5 year relationship same day- so I had it coming from all angles. I also know others can have bad days so I'll say this: I have some organic turmeric rhizome if u want me to mail it out.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Feb 19, 2012)

Punatic said:


> I got Green Kush, Black Kush and PURPPLE Kush HAHAHAHAHAHA
> You can have anything you want as long as it's KUSH !!! hahahahaha


Just WOW -those purple trichs are incredible looking- all the pics are good job man.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 19, 2012)

Punatic said:


> I got Green Kush, Black Kush and PURPPLE Kush HAHAHAHAHAHA
> You can have anything you want as long as it's KUSH !!! hahahahaha


Fuckas all look crip,. de Puna pinna, take a inna...


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 19, 2012)

whats up pun!!! where u at my nigg??? hit me back!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 19, 2012)

Punatic said:


> I got Green Kush, Black Kush and PURPPLE Kush HAHAHAHAHAHA
> You can have anything you want as long as it's KUSH !!! hahahahaha


Great job for a Punatic HaHAHA The only thing you can improve on is can you make the pictures up right I get sore neck looking at them if they were junk buds no problem I wouldn't look long but that is not the case. Hope we have some more of that summer type weather again. Laters


----------



## cirE (Feb 19, 2012)

Less than 48 hours (will be 48 hours at 10:50 tonight) and 1 seed has popped and got about a 1/4 inch long tail! Going to wait till im off work tomorrow to plant it in some soil. Hopefully the other seed will pop by then.

edit*

im soaking some rockwool now with very little dip and grow rooting agent (and I mean tiny bit so it may not even do anything), but what are your guys' views on putting seed in either a cube or straight into soil? Im going to get some black gold soon, but for now I have FFOF. thats why I was thinking I should start in rockwool so the seed doesnt get burned.


----------



## 808HI (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, where did te last 15 or so pages disappear to? Super weird


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 17, 2012)

Site got hacked and lost some data.


----------



## 808HI (Mar 18, 2012)

Fucking Feds. I'm outtah here.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 18, 2012)

808- You probably have nothing to worry about(unless you blowing it up, but even then you more than likely not gonna get busted from this website), RIU wasn't the only canna site that got hacked the other day...

But by all means make sure you and family are safe and comfortable first and foremost......


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> Fucking Feds. I'm outtah here.


alright brother, stay safe, and come back if you need any more advice lol, hope fully the pix don't get deleted this time  

aloha


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah ...abt 10-12 pages got whacked the other day... i lost a friend on the mainland to gang violence ...dude was on his way from thousandoaks to a local jc...and they like whack pages and people like me...we dnt live n the dmz ...comon comon


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 19, 2012)

sad to hear bro, violence is horrible.

i might as well put up these pix i took. aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 19, 2012)

handling through the rain for the most part, i was hoping for finishing weather, but i will take what i can get.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 19, 2012)

"if you have pictures, they will come" - ancient old dirty Pake proverb 

aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 19, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> "if you have pictures, they will come" - ancient old dirty Pake proverb
> 
> aloha


 Aloha Hawyn!~beautiful girls!
Heres some more purple,I got my hands on a good camera,enjoy!


----------



## cirE (Mar 19, 2012)

A friend of mine here says that because we are so close to 12/12, as long as I have it 18/6 indoors I can throw them outside and they'll go straight into flower. Is that true here? I only have a veg cab right now and looking to flower a clone in the next 2-3 days to see if its a female


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 19, 2012)

cirE said:


> A friend of mine here says that because we are so close to 12/12, as long as I have it 18/6 indoors I can throw them outside and they'll go straight into flower. Is that true here? I only have a veg cab right now and looking to flower a clone in the next 2-3 days to see if its a female


Go for it


----------



## cirE (Mar 19, 2012)

Does that mean it will flower? lol.. I am going to throw it out there regardless but I just dont want to end up with a plant thats stuck in veg for months lol

also, I got some seeds that are supposedly from Kauai Kush. I have been looking eveywhere to see what it is, and from what I gathered, its abusive og kush x mowie wowie. Anyone know if that is true? The 3 seeds I tried, 1 looks more indica, the other 2 look either full or sativa dom.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 19, 2012)

cirE said:


> Does that mean it will flower? lol.. I am going to throw it out there regardless but I just dont want to end up with a plant thats stuck in veg for months lol


Yup, your plant will sense the shorter photoperiod and it will trigger the flowering phase.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Aloha Hawyn!~beautiful girls!
> Heres some more purple,I got my hands on a good camera,enjoy!
> View attachment 2077308View attachment 2077321View attachment 2077322





Highhawyn! said:


> i might as well put up these pix i took. aloha



Nice buds guys


----------



## cirE (Mar 19, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Yup, your plant will sense the shorter photoperiod and it will trigger the flowering phase.


Ok thank Del . Anyone have info on Kauai kush?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Mar 20, 2012)

cirE said:


> A friend of mine here says that because we are so close to 12/12, as long as I have it 18/6 indoors I can throw them outside and they'll go straight into flower. Is that true here? I only have a veg cab right now and looking to flower a clone in the next 2-3 days to see if its a female


The clone will be the same sex as it's mother. Not too many people clone males, so you're probably fine...


----------



## cirE (Mar 20, 2012)

Its all bagseed that I planted. Then I cloned them to determine sex


----------



## nofwitme (Mar 20, 2012)

U guys ever have a meet and greet smokefest?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Mar 20, 2012)

cirE said:


> Its all bagseed that I planted. Then I cloned them to determine sex


ahh ok... well good luck then!


----------



## cirE (Mar 20, 2012)

Just put one of the clones and the rockwool into soil. How long should I wait until I flower? Just trying to determine sex and maybe get a smoke or 2 out of it. Wait for another node? Roots already coming out of rockwool.

Also, a friend has Galactica (never heard of it) and Sour Kush (aka headband) and is going to let me clone. I *THINK* ive tried sour kush the other day from a mutual friend and it was great, what does RIU think, should I get a clone of galactica or sour kush? Just trying to do 1 plant at a time because I dont have much space


----------



## AlohaKid (Mar 20, 2012)

wow, nice garden!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey my Hawaii growers i just recently found this thread, and im going to Kauai on the 4th of april of a week.

Anyone know of any strains specific for the island, i would love to score a sac, clone, anything lol. when im there

Its my honeymoon and im staying over on the poipu side. I figure asking on here im opening myself up to lame ducks but just figured id give it a shot, 

about to fedex myself some ganja so at least have a good time soaking in the rays over there.

Is there strict MJ laws there or can a guy easily obtain it, lol. well like here in cali i can ask anyone in the club and not worry about shit especially for MJ 

HP


----------



## eurasianfarmer (Mar 29, 2012)

Aloha from Bangkok Guys n Gals!!

I started reading this thread a few days ago and im only up to page 32 (1 year old daughter slows Everything down)

So i reckon we have quite similar weather/climate/sun, and as such im only doing Indica's and Indica Doms INDOORS and Sativas & Sat Doms Outdoors.

I much prefer the Indicas, but end up spending a lotta cash on lights, A/C, Fans ETC....

So I'd liek to know if any of you guys have found a mould/rain resistant strain/strains that are Indica dom or Full indica or even a Sat that smokes/grows like an Indica OUTDOORS.

I'll continue to read through, but as i said im only up to Jan 09....

Peace Guys n Gals!! 

ef.


----------



## Azoned (Mar 29, 2012)

Poipu is nice. There is a nice beach , Mahalapu'u, [sorry if I misspelled it guys] if you can follow the road just north/east up the coast. Whatever you do...don't spend your time at the resort. Too many nice places to see and do...and DO NOT try to go through Lihue in the morning "rush"...Bumper to bumper from Puhi into town. Leaving Lihue is easy in the AM. Traffic flow reverses in the PM. Anahola beach is nice and has a protected "baby" beach if you want to just loll in the water. Nice place to play in the surf. Are all the plumerias still growing there?Used to love going there in the AM...
If you get a 4WD, Poliholi [sp?] "Barking Sands" [as far NW as you can get] is nice. There is a pretty strong current running parallel to beach. So keep an eye on where you are/were. You get swept down the beach. Have a great time and don't turn your back on the ocean!

lived on Kauai 8 yr.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

Hawaiian thread just got worked by the damn hack... fook. Hope everyone is well. 

edit: I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't click on that link below.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

can someone take a look at my plant and tell me if it is male or female?

http://www.dafk.net/what/


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can someone take a look at my plant and tell me if it is male or female?
> 
> http://www.dafk.net/what/


Why did you post the same link in the "Sun Servey app"LOL!! thread??


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

j.GrEeN.< said:


> Why did you post the same link in the "Sun Servey app"LOL!! thread??


woops, meant to use this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 1, 2012)

ummm.....we still here?


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> ummm.....we still here?




hangin tight surfd .... u and bobo are the first friendlies in here for the last month .... im gettin ready for full season


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 1, 2012)

Still here and if no one minds my first two lovely ladies nearing harvest:

Two different plants. Would get more pictures but my battery died and well, I'd have to stand up to do that...

Edit: Little bit cat hair, minah...


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 1, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Still here and if no one minds my first two lovely ladies nearing harvest:
> View attachment 2101788View attachment 2101790
> Two different plants. Would get more pictures but my battery died and well, I'd have to stand up to do that...
> 
> Edit: Little bit cat hair, minah...


 Nice buds


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm here just been having rain and herm problems and looks like things are back on track just starting for the long season. Here are some that will be my summer smoke.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 2, 2012)

Right on boys! Wish I had some plants going..... It's all good, I just moved to a better place...action coming, stay tuned!!


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Del! And you moved already Surfd? Nice!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 2, 2012)

nice big plants east, what is that full figured one with the broad indica looking leaves, she's a beauty!!

here's a nice shot from a friend's medical grow


----------



## cruz808 (Apr 2, 2012)

hey anyone using hygrozyme, i have and been noticing brown algae looking slime in root zone... all white roots are now bown, with slight burn.. any info would help. mahalo friends..


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 2, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> hey anyone using hygrozyme, i have and been noticing brown algae looking slime in root zone... all white roots are now bown, with slight burn.. any info would help. mahalo friends..


sorry bro, i don't use hygrozyme, i really am more of a KISS kind of person. brown algae looking slime on any roots which turn them brown is bad. my best advice if you are trying to save your plants is first to stop using any ferts or additives, then flush your plants. (not trying to talk down or anything, but if you by chance don't know what flush your plants means, it pretty much means that you need to run fresh clean water from the top of the pot and let the water run through the medium until you see clear water coming out and no brown or discoloration, especially after a couple of tries, that means most of the built up salts area breaking down and leaving the medium)

then dry out your medium by not watering for a while.

if you are talking about your plants in Hydro, then not sure what you can do besides changing the rez and running clear water flush for a little while, but i am not a hydro guy, so maybe someone else can chime in. with hydro, water temperatures are key!!


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 3, 2012)

Lots of commercial guys use bleach (yes, bleach) at a very diluted rate for control of disease etc. and to whiten roots, literally... I'd look into it before you tried though haha.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 3, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> nice big plants east, what is that full figured one with the broad indica looking leaves, she's a beauty!!
> 
> here's a nice shot from a friend's medical grow


It is a Emerald Jack and it said mostly sativa I don't think so, it is 2 ft tall I will not run this again to small for me I'm liking the Superbomb and Alphadawg better and love the color of the Blackrose and it is getting a nice smell too. Will cross the Rose with the Alpha and get Black Dawg lol Aloha


----------



## cruz808 (Apr 3, 2012)

they been on flush for the past few days now, we'll see what happens.. mahalo


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 3, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> It is a Emerald Jack and it said mostly sativa I don't think so, it is 2 ft tall I will not run this again to small for me I'm liking the Superbomb and Alphadawg better and love the color of the Blackrose and it is getting a nice smell too. Will cross the Rose with the Alpha and get Black Dawg lol Aloha


I get some Filipino friends who would sampo some Black Dawg hahahaha!


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 3, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> It is a Emerald Jack and it said mostly sativa I don't think so, it is 2 ft tall I will not run this again to small for me I'm liking the Superbomb and Alphadawg better and love the color of the Blackrose and it is getting a nice smell too. Will cross the Rose with the Alpha and get Black Dawg lol Aloha


Hi East- Is that Emerald Jack from Emerald Triangle guys? I grew out some of their stuff and was pretty stoked! I'd love to see some pics of that alphadawg, was wondering about aplhakroniks plants...

Peace-


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi SursdOut. The Jack is from Emerald Triangle regular seeds. Will let you know how the Alpha plants do so far I like the Superbomb but they are still young only 2 weeks into bud next full moon should tell the story. Hope you like your new place.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 4, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> hey anyone using hygrozyme, i have and been noticing brown algae looking slime in root zone... all white roots are now bown, with slight burn.. any info would help. mahalo friends..


Like HighHawyn said- temps are key- in hydro 65f is the target, and 75f is about the max. I use bleach in my setup but I don't go organic with it currently. If you use any bennies or organics you should not use bleach, but it really helps you to kiss with regular hydro ferts like dyna-gro and 6 drops bleach/gallon...


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 4, 2012)

This is my first run using super soil and I love it. These are my Trainwrecks at 2 weeks.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 4, 2012)

Super Bomb at 1 week


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, plants look good East


----------



## cirE (Apr 4, 2012)

I am thinking about trying to make a greenhouse sort of tent outside, anyone have any recommendations? I dont want to flower indoor but I dont want my neighbors being able to see


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 5, 2012)

cirE said:


> I am thinking about trying to make a greenhouse sort of tent outside, anyone have any recommendations? I dont want to flower indoor but I dont want my neighbors being able to see


Make sure heat doesn't become an issue, I would just consider to make a pvc frame and use some shade cloth... Perhaps you could just surround them and camoflauge with other plants.


----------



## cirE (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a roof lanai that is closed on all sides, and was thinking either there or trying some sort of camoflauge with plants in the back yard. Any helicopters flying over kihei? Maybe put some of my cilantro and chilis on the lanai with it so they wont stick out too bad. Only problem with that is my clones to determine sex are taller than my other non-mj plants lol


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 5, 2012)

PVC greenhouse doesn't sound too shabby but gotta make sure dat bugga don't fly away... The rooftop idea sounds even better but sketchy if get choppers ah. I would run um hard on the rooftop and try my best to camo them with other plants, probably have like a 2:1, 3:1 other plant:mj ratio, spacing em out. Good luck with that one though kanak...


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 5, 2012)

i was actually thinking of following the carport greenhouse method. it costs a couple hundy, but the stability is good with the metal frame. that way i can secure posts so frame and clear plastic doesn't fly away. in my area, it is hard to get the greenhouse plastic, so i will probably just use the clear 6 mil from home depot. just wrap the sides with clear plasitc longer and keep plants on shelf. i have seen some around my area with plants in them, and it looks good to me, so i plan on probably doing it for long season, as i am just a humble medical grower who wants tasty, exclellent meds


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2012)

cirE said:


> Any helicopters flying over kihei?


There are CHOKE flying over Kihei. Don't they fly _outta_ there? I think so. My mom lives in Pukalani and I can sit and watch those fuckers zooming around all over the place down there.


----------



## cirE (Apr 7, 2012)

they fly out of kahului next to the airport. but idk if they fly over kihei, but then again im at work all day lol


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 7, 2012)

what i wouldn't give to get the kind of sunshine you guys get cirE. my buds would be amazing, as it is, with all the rain we've had all winter, i was lucky to get what i did  i'm not complainin tho, there are goods and bads about each island and area  that's why i love Hawaii and will never leave  i don't even want travel outside of state for fear that i might die somewhere else and have my soul all fucked up in china and shit lol. braddah needs to be home. just ranting. on that green house thing, i am imagining a lanai like you said, i used to use the clear plastic roofing over a dog kennel and shaded sides. in your area, i don't think you have to worry about bud rot so you probably wont need as much ventilation as you think. shit dries out in like 2 days there and it never rains! well hardly ever, as you know. k, let me think some more lol, stonded


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 7, 2012)

ok, just re-read your situation. lanai all the way. pull the tops down on your MJ plants under the height of your other plants, easy peasy. have fun bro!


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

eh bobo ....how yabeen man ?



Bobotrank said:


> There are CHOKE flying over Kihei. Don't they fly _outta_ there? I think so. My mom lives in Pukalani and I can sit and watch those fuckers zooming around all over the place down there.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 7, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> what i wouldn't give to get the kind of sunshine you guys get cirE. my buds would be amazing, as it is, with all the rain we've had all winter, i was lucky to get what i did  i'm not complainin tho, there are goods and bads about each island and area  that's why i love Hawaii and will never leave  i don't even want travel outside of state for fear that i might die somewhere else and have my soul all fucked up in china and shit lol. braddah needs to be home. just ranting. on that green house thing, i am imagining a lanai like you said, i used to use the clear plastic roofing over a dog kennel and shaded sides. in your area, i don't think you have to worry about bud rot so you probably wont need as much ventilation as you think. shit dries out in like 2 days there and it never rains! well hardly ever, as you know. k, let me think some more lol, stonded


I would love some that sun too!! Seem like I get a day or two of sun then rain or drizzle, the rot kicked my ass this winter. But on a good note I don't have to worry about my neighbors seeing my plants. This is the only place in Hawaii that I can afford to buy 3acers. I want a environment control green house dream on about 20 grand for what I want. Going out to my mother-in-laws 80th birthday and she can still smoke with the best of them so will be a good time, choke food. Aloha


----------



## cirE (Apr 7, 2012)

ok lanai it is . What kind of plants should I use though? The plants I have right now are small (cilantro and some chilis). Any certain kine from walmart or anything? I have been trying to decide for 3 weeks where to put these plants. I am completely out of space in my box. 4 plants and 3 clones... I already topped about 3 times because they are too big. I need to hurry lol. thanks guys


----------



## 808HI (Apr 8, 2012)

Aloha braddahs, what's ur guys thoughts on vegging indoors then scrog outdoors with the sunlight? Any thoughts would be helpful. I been vegging my one mature plant for 13 weeks now and she's ready to go outside. Preflowers everywhere. I just transplanted her into a 5 gallon pot. Shoot. Stay positive, stay true, stay high, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegging indoors 18/6
Idea is to flower under the sun naturally using the scrog method. Can or no can?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 8, 2012)

808HI said:


> Vegging indoors 18/6
> Idea is to flower under the sun naturally using the scrog method. Can or no can?


can, you just gotta watch out for wet/mould conditions, as the buds get more even light from scrog and they will all be phat instead of just the top cola, so the closer they are together, the more possibility of bud rot/mould conditions. i have a friend that always said if he could grow outdoors legitimately, he would use his DWC and grow the biggest plants he could, which i think could be big, because i have seen his indoor dwc and it rocks, so much quicker than soil. good luck.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 8, 2012)

cirE said:


> ok lanai it is . What kind of plants should I use though? The plants I have right now are small (cilantro and some chilis). Any certain kine from walmart or anything? I have been trying to decide for 3 weeks where to put these plants. I am completely out of space in my box. 4 plants and 3 clones... I already topped about 3 times because they are too big. I need to hurry lol. thanks guys


i would say just about any potted plant that meets your height restriction will do. luckily, i have weeds that grow high enough (about 6 feet) to hide my shorter plants but they restrict air somewhat. look for plants that will stand taller than your MJ plants when you tie them down, that should be enough. always be cautious, and safe when fucking with the possibility of someone seeing your plants, so just keep that in mind. i am a paranoid fucker, and it has helped all these years, so be careful. aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 9, 2012)

Black Rose got the case of nanners. I may try during summer again but chances are just another strain for the hermie trash can.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 10, 2012)

My condolences East... Bright side is now the mold won't bother you on that one...  (sorry, I know it's no laughing matter bro)


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 10, 2012)

That's funny. Made me laugh.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 10, 2012)

hehe ...


----------



## cirE (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question... I successfully cloned one of my plants and its going strong. I forgot which one I cloned (stoned moment cloning lol) so I cloned all 3 of my plants and labeled them this time. They havent started showing roots out of the rockwool yet, but one of my clones looks like it has roots/pistels out of where one of the nodes used to be... Exactly where I cut the side shoots off, it has what looks like roots growing up, but then again it kind of looks like pistels because they are turning red/orange. Its just one of my clones. Could it be roots and they are turning red because no water on them?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everybody, it's time to get to work and I need some opinions on beans. Since our growing conditions are so different, I was wondering what strain you guys would recommend? I live on the east side of the island wheres its rainy and humid. Anyone got favorite strains for outdoor? I got some durban poison right now, it does great but I need to change things up 
Alohaaa!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 10, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Black Rose got the case of nanners. I may try during summer again but chances are just another strain for the hermie trash can.
> View attachment 2115054


fuck that sucks bro, shes a beauty too!! i always hated it when i used to buy seeds from reputable breeders online and when i took them outdo, most couldn't handle it. even some of the clone onlys. our environment is too different from what those seeds were bred in. i have always been a proponent of acclimitization. that's kind of why i run crosses outdo mixed with some local strain. less chance of hermies, especially since i am the one who chose male and females to make seeds from. usually a couple of generations takes care of the hermy situation for me. hopefully you can still salvage some smoke off that one? aloha bro.

heres some from a friend's medi garden again.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 10, 2012)

cirE said:


> Hey guys I have a question... I successfully cloned one of my plants and its going strong. I forgot which one I cloned (stoned moment cloning lol) so I cloned all 3 of my plants and labeled them this time. They havent started showing roots out of the rockwool yet, but one of my clones looks like it has roots/pistels out of where one of the nodes used to be... Exactly where I cut the side shoots off, it has what looks like roots growing up, but then again it kind of looks like pistels because they are turning red/orange. Its just one of my clones. Could it be roots and they are turning red because no water on them?


nope. pistils bro  hehe i forget how much i didn't know when i first started too bro  anyway, you will get the hang of what is what and how long it takes to get roots the more you do it. rockwool is good, i use oasis cubes, but i always liked rockwool too, better medium, but more expensive for me lol. you should see roots anywhere between about 7-12 days for quick rooting strains and a little longer for longer rooting strains. don't keep it too damp (causes mould/fungus to destroy roots), but also don't let it dry out too much (roots become dried out and shrivel).


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 10, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey everybody, it's time to get to work and I need some opinions on beans. Since our growing conditions are so different, I was wondering what strain you guys would recommend? I live on the east side of the island wheres its rainy and humid. Anyone got favorite strains for outdoor? I got some durban poison right now, it does great but I need to change things up
> Alohaaa!


honestly, i haven't bought seeds from seedbanks in years, but if i were to buy again, and outdoor is my goal, then i would most certainly look into getting some nicely worked on sativa strains from Kaiki over at ACE seeds. i have heard nothing but positive words about Charlie Garcia and his strains. Also, Cannabiogen is suppossed to have some pretty good sativa stuff. that durban is suppossed to be kill though, i haven't tasted that liquorice astringent type strain since the last time i was in Cali  it's always nice to have a change tho, good luck bro.


----------



## cirE (Apr 10, 2012)

Why would there be pistils if its still on 18/6? Im confused yet happy lol.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 10, 2012)

cirE said:


> Why would there be pistils if its still on 18/6? Im confused yet happy lol.


ok bro, i may have been wrong. i kind of knew i was a little off when i posted the reply, but i just assumed you knew what a pistil looked like . i do believe what you are seeing (and fuck me if i cant remember the name of that part) but that is just part of the node. it probably not a pistillate, but i am not sure as i can't see clearly enough of what it is in your pix. there are usually these little things that stick up from the node, which sometimes is a precursor to a plant showing hair of the node. this is usually in the earlier stage of vegging.

as to why there would be pistils in 18/6, it depends on how long your plants were vegging, most plants usually show their preflower sex by the time they start alternating nodes, or about 1- 1 & 1/2 months into veg, sativas even longer. sorry about the misinfo bro, but if you have had it in veg for a while, and hasn't shown male yet, then it is likely female. males almost always show sex quicker than females generally. aloha bro, hope that helps clear it up.


----------



## cirE (Apr 10, 2012)

I put the clone I started a few weeks ago outside today, and ill be keeping an eye on the other 3 clones and put them out soon. All 3 original plants were started between 2/20-2/23 so about 1 & 1/2 months. No signs of males so that keeps my hopes up. Going to go to walmart today and look at some plants to put around to camo. I only have some chilis that are a few inches tall, and cilantro thats also a few inches tall, so I dug a little hole and put my mj about a foot down and crowded some plants around the hole. Still plenty of light for my mj, but it sticks out like a sore thumb lol.

edit*
Im thinking about making one of these, and covering the top part with a black mesh to hide the shape of the leaves. 

http://www.pvcplans.com/coldframe.htm


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, one of my babies aren't looking good. This is a widow hybrid I made..can anyone help me out?


This is the strain I crossed with Widow. Too bad we wont see any sun til this weekend....


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 10, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> fuck that sucks bro, shes a beauty too!! i always hated it when i used to buy seeds from reputable breeders online and when i took them outdo, most couldn't handle it. even some of the clone onlys. our environment is too different from what those seeds were bred in. i have always been a proponent of acclimitization. that's kind of why i run crosses outdo mixed with some local strain. less chance of hermies, especially since i am the one who chose male and females to make seeds from. usually a couple of generations takes care of the hermy situation for me. hopefully you can still salvage some smoke off that one? aloha bro.
> 
> heres some from a friend's medi garden again.


I'm trying to geta couple more strains in my line up and agree with you on ordering seeds. Out of the 6 types I ordered I'm hoping to get 2 that don't hermie. So far Alpha Dawg and Superbomb are looking good and Emerald Jack is fine but I'm still 4weeks from cutting. So we will see. And I have a great line up of Trainwreck crosses that have no hermie.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 11, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey everyone, one of my babies aren't looking good. This is a widow hybrid I made..can anyone help me out?
> View attachment 2116189View attachment 2116190View attachment 2116191
> 
> This is the strain I crossed with Widow. Too bad we wont see any sun til this weekend....
> View attachment 2116198


possible leaf necrosis? maybe from overwatering? do you let your medium dry out in between waterings? i could be wrong but i just thought i would give it a try. looks like some nice smoke!

how's that cop getting busted for having his mmj on oahu? that was interesting. and he was doing indo. i hope he wasn't here  i think he tried to hide behind the mmj, which i thought was nice, but still couldn't get away with it. if he was doing it indo, then he must have at least traveled to a few of these sites. i hope he doesn't open up, but then i am being paranoid again, time to go under again i think. aloha, a hui hou, malama pono and drive fast  cheeeeeeeehuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cirE (Apr 11, 2012)

So i scrapped the pvc idea because those damn 3 way elbows are expensive and make the thing cost over 100$. I know thats not a lot, but I could build one cheaper with wood so I might try that. Yesterday I bought some sun shade cloth (75%) and put it over it to keep down the heat and hide the leaves from neighbors. What does everyone think about that? The backyard is just dirt so its lots of heat that is put right next to it so I thought some mesh cloth would help with the heat


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> possible leaf necrosis? maybe from overwatering? do you let your medium dry out in between waterings? i could be wrong but i just thought i would give it a try. looks like some nice smoke!
> 
> how's that cop getting busted for having his mmj on oahu? that was interesting. and he was doing indo. i hope he wasn't here  i think he tried to hide behind the mmj, which i thought was nice, but still couldn't get away with it. if he was doing it indo, then he must have at least traveled to a few of these sites. i hope he doesn't open up, but then i am being paranoid again, time to go under again i think. aloha, a hui hou, malama pono and drive fast  cheeeeeeeehuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fed Ex found some clones shipped from cali, so they called police/feds. Then they raided his house. He shoulda just got seeds lol

They said they found 10-20 plants. WOW



cirE said:


> So i scrapped the pvc idea because those damn 3 way elbows are expensive and make the thing cost over 100$. I know thats not a lot, but I could build one cheaper with wood so I might try that. Yesterday I bought some sun shade cloth (75%) and put it over it to keep down the heat and hide the leaves from neighbors. What does everyone think about that? The backyard is just dirt so its lots of heat that is put right next to it so I thought some mesh cloth would help with the heat


Sounds good to me. Maybe plant some other plants just so it looks like your into gardening? I dunno, up to you


----------



## cirE (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok just wanted to make sure that much shade cloth wasnt going to hide the sun too much. So much sun here though ill melt if I sat there all day long lol. I actually am into gardening, just dont have that big of plants right now to cover my MJ lol


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> nope. pistils bro  hehe i forget how much i didn't know when i first started too bro  anyway, you will get the hang of what is what and how long it takes to get roots the more you do it. rockwool is good, i use oasis cubes, but i always liked rockwool too, better medium, but more expensive for me lol. you should see roots anywhere between about 7-12 days for quick rooting strains and a little longer for longer rooting strains. don't keep it too damp (causes mould/fungus to destroy roots), but also don't let it dry out too much (roots become dried out and shrivel).


FYI- imo a better way to clone in rockwool is to chop it up into about 1/4" square cubes (you can also but it prechopped) and loosely set it into a netcup with your cutting. Water once or twice a day (damp but not too wet) and the roots find their way through it even faster. The rockwool eventually locks in with the roots and it works great...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

cirE said:


> So i scrapped the pvc idea because those damn 3 way elbows are expensive and make the thing cost over 100$. I know thats not a lot, but I could build one cheaper with wood so I might try that. Yesterday I bought some sun shade cloth (75%) and put it over it to keep down the heat and hide the leaves from neighbors. What does everyone think about that? The backyard is just dirt so its lots of heat that is put right next to it so I thought some mesh cloth would help with the heat


You have to be careful- especially with black shade cloth- people don't realize how much heat it attracts if right near the leaves... If there is a good enough distance then it will shade and cool as expected...


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

cirE said:


> Ok just wanted to make sure that much shade cloth wasnt going to hide the sun too much. So much sun here though ill melt if I sat there all day long lol. I actually am into gardening, just dont have that big of plants right now to cover my MJ lol


You could use clear plastic, but then people could see lol But you do have a lot of sun so maybe shade cloth will work.


Trichy Bastard said:


> You have to be careful- especially with black shade cloth- people don't realize how much heat it attracts if right near the leaves... If there is a good enough distance then it will shade and cool as expected...


I didn't even think about that. Good point.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> You could use clear plastic, but then people could see lol But you do have a lot of sun so maybe shade cloth will work.
> 
> 
> I didn't even think about that. Good point.


Hey Del- good to see you around bro. I hope you are doing well man.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey Del- good to see you around bro. I hope you are doing well man.


Sup Mr. Trichy. Doing good, although I did find some mold on my stash  So I am currently in the process of turning it into concentrate via ISO. Don't know if that eliminates mold but meh.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Sup Mr. Trichy. Doing good, although I did find some mold on my stash  So I am currently in the process of turning it into concentrate via ISO. Don't know if that eliminates mold but meh.


Probably not (maybe the chems will kill it off), but you can always hope it's penicillin and maybe it cures your next infection- lol...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously- peroxide will kill the spores- spray it with some first and you'll be good... http://www.ehow.com/about_5538302_peroxide-kill-mold.html


----------



## cirE (Apr 11, 2012)

Right now the shade cloth is about 10 inches from the top. It is keeping it nice and cool. It looks like it would be too much in some spots, but the plant seems to like it, its perked up a lot since the sun came out.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Seriously- peroxide will kill the spores- spray it with some first and you'll be good... http://www.ehow.com/about_5538302_peroxide-kill-mold.html


Thanks for the info, I guess I will spray some and then let it dry. Then on to the ISO.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

cirE said:


> Right now the shade cloth is about 10 inches from the top. It is keeping it nice and cool. It looks like it would be too much in some spots, but the plant seems to like it, its perked up a lot since the sun came out.


Good to hear!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

cirE said:


> Right now the shade cloth is about 10 inches from the top. It is keeping it nice and cool. It looks like it would be too much in some spots, but the plant seems to like it, its perked up a lot since the sun came out.


I believe the most light a plant can use is around 15,000 lux- the sun here is nearly ten times that. Even full shade here the plant gets more lux than with a mondo HPS light- you are fine and getting alot more light than you need even with the shade cloth as hard as that may be to believe.


----------



## cirE (Apr 11, 2012)

I have it kind of rigged up right now, but next week when I can build something nice Ill take a pic and then I can have it really nice . Hopefully I get some females and this Kauai Kush is a good smoke


----------



## kkday (Apr 11, 2012)

Aloha fellow pakalolo mongers! Just checking in still alive, not in jail. 

Looks like we got new gurus in here lol aloha!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 11, 2012)

kkday said:


> Aloha fellow pakalolo mongers! Just checking in still alive, not in jail.
> 
> Looks like we got new gurus in here lol aloha!


Hey kkday- hope you are well. Not sure if you're poking fun at me, but the topics today are actually along the things my knowledge is focused in. I was usually here to learn more about soil growing from people who know more about it like you, Cooter and Sheck, it's a shame somehow we became alienated from eachother. I hope time heals all wounds and things will be back to normal sometime soon. We all live in this small patch of the world together- and life's too short for dramas.


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 11, 2012)

808HI said:


> Vegging indoors 18/6
> Idea is to flower under the sun naturally using the scrog method. Can or no can?


From what I gather scrogging is best effective when done during veg, the idea is to even out the canopy so that flowering can go smoothly as all your trained tops will be uniform and ready to flower (also uniformly). Hope this helps. Aloha

PS I've tied down branches during flowering with good results, though I do suspect it diverts some energy towards recovering from the training rather than budding up.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 11, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> possible leaf necrosis? maybe from overwatering? do you let your medium dry out in between waterings? i could be wrong but i just thought i would give it a try. looks like some nice smoke!


Yeah I did water it and spray it at the same time, so that sounds about right. I'll be paying more attention when Im watering that one now. Not a good sign though being that we get so much rain out here. This is only the 1st generation though and I got my widow pollen from my original male..only time will tell  thanks hawyn.


----------



## kkday (Apr 12, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey kkday- hope you are well. Not sure if you're poking fun at me, but the topics today are actually along the things my knowledge is focused in. I was usually here to learn more about soil growing from people who know more about it like you, Cooter and Sheck, it's a shame somehow we became alienated from eachother. I hope time heals all wounds and things will be back to normal sometime soon. We all live in this small patch of the world together- and life's too short for dramas.


No tric not at all, it was in reference to the new kids, last time I checked this thread they were asking 
How to germ. Now they got there masters in horticulture and working on agricultural Geneticaly modified hybrid strains that will provide smoke and fruits to stop their munchys all on the same plant. 

Its mean the info you get from this thread. Guru over nite! 

by the way I don't think the old crew fell apart its just easyer to pick up the phone. Alot of big projects with the boys, no time to play on the computer now days. 

And I don't know shit about shit just use it to grow good shit.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 12, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yeah I did water it and spray it at the same time, so that sounds about right. I'll be paying more attention when Im watering that one now. Not a good sign though being that we get so much rain out here. This is only the 1st generation though and I got my widow pollen from my original male..only time will tell  thanks hawyn.


no prob bully. one leaf won't matter, when your whole plant starts looking like that leaf you gotz a problem  aloha

anybody getting ready for long season? i know guys that already put their plants in the ground. hopefully indian summer  in HI. that would be nice after all that rain. aloha


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 12, 2012)

kkday said:


> No tric not at all, it was in reference to the new kids, last time I checked this thread they were asking
> How to germ. Now they got there masters in horticulture and working on agricultural Geneticaly modified hybrid strains that will provide smoke and fruits to stop their munchys all on the same plant.
> 
> Its mean the info you get from this thread. Guru over nite!
> ...


Lol--- thanks man... I hope they have good luck with the anti-munchies strains... Hope they keep me in the loop on that one hehehehe


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 12, 2012)

kkday said:


> No tric not at all, it was in reference to the new kids, last time I checked this thread they were asking
> How to germ. Now they got there masters in horticulture and working on agricultural Geneticaly modified hybrid strains that will provide smoke and fruits to stop their munchys all on the same plant.
> 
> Its mean the info you get from this thread. Guru over nite!
> ...


Well I never did ask how to germ but I am new to RIU and as for "geneticaly modified hybrid strains that will provide smoke and fruits to stop their munchys all on the same plant." I ain't getting that scientific bro, sorry if my post's put that impression on you. I just think it'd be nice to have a white strain hybrid in the islands that I made myself..so I'm on a mish!

Aloha nui~~


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 12, 2012)

Well since this thread needs a direction to go in anyway I'm going to throw this out there- but does anyone know anything about if there is a Malvern particle analyser anywhere in the state? I need a couple hours on one to test some atomizing nozzles for a new venture and seriously doubt there is on on my island. I also don't expect anyone to really know what the hell one is- but I got nothing to lose by asking-


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 12, 2012)

incidentally, i am a soak seeds in a cup of water kind of germer rather than your put seeds in between damp paper towels in a ziplock kind of pot starter. plus, with the fact that i don't have to worry about sprouting 10 seeds that i just paid an arm and a leg for, i just throw in a bunch and pick out the ones that show tail first. i don't think i will buy another seed again unless i really want it. and there's nothing out there that i really want to buy right now, so i am happy to have what i have, which is more than enough.

i'm not sure how long i am going to be on this site as i am like i said a little paranoid about the ganj and growing so if there is a question you would like to ask, just ask and i will try to answer. i am not a know it all, but i have been doing this for a little while, and in HI no doubt, which is waaaaaay different than other places in the world. if can, can, if no can, no can. but most times, can 

if you guys want to see one of the big boys in 808 do their thing outdo, type in OldHaole at ic(m)ag.com he does it right.

indo is a whole different story  don't believe the hype, it can be done in HI, just a little more expensive on the electric. took me a while to figure that shit out. alright, aloha. btw, i am also known as the flyinhawyn! on aforementioned site. 

im not sure why i am on this site and this thread except it caught my eye one time while i was searching out to see who in the world is still running the moloka`i frost that i put out years and years ago. hopefully i can help a few people with my experience, but if not then fuck the bullshit 

other than that, not sure when i will go back into hiding, but with the increased publicity because of that cop bust, who knows what's going to happen in HI. aloha mau loa.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Highhawyn... I really appreciate your story and hope we can exchange some knowledge while you're around... I really want to kick up my soil skills as I am in the completely high tech aero mode right now, but can really appreciate some old skool organics- my veggie garden is nothing less. I know I can do better than I do however in soil- and so that's my hope man... One thing I am curious about- is what is the ultimate soil mix to start with? I see all these supersoils n stuff- but I dont like the idea of slow release ferts cuz they dont address todays issues and in aero I am so used to having instant control...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey Highhawyn... I really appreciate your story and hope we can exchange some knowledge while you're around... I really want to kick up my soil skills as I am in the completely high tech aero mode right now, but can really appreciate some old skool organics- my veggie garden is nothing less. I know I can do better than I do however in soil- and so that's my hope man... One thing I am curious about- is what is the ultimate soil mix to start with? I see all these supersoils n stuff- but I dont like the idea of slow release ferts cuz they dont address todays issues and in aero I am so used to having instant control...


If I may, by the sounds of it..Pro-Mix or FF Light Warrior would be what your looking for, then if you want you can add your own KMag,Guano,Castings,ect..I've done this in the past with great results. Just gotta find a good recipe that works for ya, good luck.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> If I may, by the sounds of it..Pro-Mix or FF Light Warrior would be what your looking for, then if you want you can add your own KMag,Guano,Castings,ect..I've done this in the past with great results. Just gotta find a good recipe that works for ya, good luck.


Thanks spliff, I will start playing around with it and see what happens.. Surely I will make some mistakes and have some questions. I am a huge fan of guano and wormcastings... I figure I will retrofit my organic compost pile to be worm-powered soon


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Thanks spliff, I will start playing around with it and see what happens.. Surely I will make some mistakes and have some questions. I am a huge fan of guano and wormcastings... I figure I will retrofit my organic compost pile to be worm-powered soon


No problem bra, heres some recipes from an old Ed Rosenthal book I have lying around..
1. One part each: Perlite, Vermiculite, Worm Castings, and humus.
2.One part each: Perlite, Vermiculite, Peat moss, Compost or humus;and worm castings.
3.One part each: compost or humus,aquarium gravel;peat moss;perlite;vermiculite;worm castings.
4.Two parts each: Vermiculite and perlite; one part compost,humus,or worm castings.
5.Two parts worm castings; one part each compost or humus, vermiculite,and perlite.
6.Two parts potting soil;one part vermiculite, one part perlite. 
If any of these sound good I can give you a more detailed description of the mix and how to prep it. I use to have a worm compost also, but everytime I added my casting to my mix it made my pH go acidic so make sure its pH balanced before you use it although you already know this just reminding ya. Instead now I just buy WonderWorm, it works great.
PS Think of those mixes more as recommendations, not directions..feel free to play around with the recipes, I did


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> No problem bra, heres some recipes from an old Ed Rosenthal book I have lying around..
> 1. One part each: Perlite, Vermiculite, Worm Castings, and humus.
> 2.One part each: Perlite, Vermiculite, Peat moss, Compost or humus;and worm castings.
> 3.One part each: compost or humus,aquarium gravel;peat moss;perlite;vermiculite;worm castings.
> ...


Thanks man, the first one sounds good to me... I am sure adding some dolomite and some other goodies will be good. I still need to understand exactly how these things work, and the interactions. I have had it simple all my life with using chemical nutes that are already available to the plants. Problems? Just 6 drop of bleach per gallon sort them out- lol... Oddly enough, chlorine is an essential element used by plants from what I have read- most people do not know this. Of course I have always been of the idea that "the more man fools with something- the less I want it" so it's funny how I have gone to the other side when growing. Like I said though- I really prefer my food crops to be completely natural and organic, so why stop there?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Thanks man, the first one sounds good to me... I am sure adding some dolomite and some other goodies will be good. I still need to understand exactly how these things work, and the interactions. I have had it simple all my life with using chemical nutes that are already available to the plants. Problems? Just 6 drop of bleach per gallon sort them out- lol... Oddly enough, chlorine is an essential element used by plants from what I have read- most people do not know this. Of course I have always been of the idea that "the more man fools with something- the less I want it" so it's funny how I have gone to the other side when growing. Like I said though- I really prefer my food crops to be completely natural and organic, so why stop there?


I like to prep my soil so that I don't have to water or feed my plant. I use polymer crystals that expand from small flakes to 100 times their volume when they come in contact with water. Dont need much of them in your dirt because we get plenty of rain outside here. I do use bottled nutes when I see a deficient plant, or if I think it could use a little extra boost. I reefer to this guide when my plants have problems or ask fellow RIU mems https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/488004-guide-nutrient-deficiency-toxicity.html. Yes dolomite is one of my good friends  The 1st mix is Lightweight, and has good drainage from my experience it's pretty hard to overwater with that mix. Not only that but its got plenty of nutrients and is filled with microbial life. Good for vegging but I would transplant into different mix for flowering. You can use compost instead of humus also.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I like to prep my soil so that I don't have to water or feed my plant. I use polymer crystals that expand from small flakes to 100 times their volume when they come in contact with water. Dont need much of them in your dirt because we get plenty of rain outside here. I do use bottled nutes when I see a deficient plant, or if I think it could use a little extra boost. I reefer to this guide when my plants have problems or ask fellow RIU mems https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/488004-guide-nutrient-deficiency-toxicity.html. Yes dolomite is one of my good friends  The 1st mix is Lightweight, and has good drainage from my experience it's pretty hard to overwater with that mix. Not only that but its got plenty of nutrients and is filled with microbial life. Good for vegging but I would transplant into different mix for flowering. You can use compost instead of humus also.


Excellent, thanks again for the info. I would probably not want to have transplant into different soils if I can help it- so in your opinion, what would be the ultimate soil mix to use? I understand there is always room for improvement, and you likely want to get even better than where you are because it's a non-stop adventure to keep bettering ourselves and our skills, but I figure if I start out at someone else's "best" then it's a good place to begin from. I am kinda bummed because I have some seeds from a bank that I have kept safe for around a year, and now they are not germinating like they used to when I first got them. They have been in a cool dry place the whole time, and I usually soak them in water a few hours or overnight before placing in paper towels, but the 6 I last tried all were duds. Hopefully the next few I try will give me a few viable plants. I had to leave them for a couple days and may have just kept them too wet before I left them. Who knows how long they sat around at the bank before they shipped them to me...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Excellent, thanks again for the info. I would probably not want to have transplant into different soils if I can help it- so in your opinion, what would be the ultimate soil mix to use? I understand there is always room for improvement, and you likely want to get even better than where you are because it's a non-stop adventure to keep bettering ourselves and our skills, but I figure if I start out at someone else's "best" then it's a good place to begin from. I am kinda bummed because I have some seeds from a bank that I have kept safe for around a year, and now they are not germinating like they used to when I first got them. They have been in a cool dry place the whole time, and I usually soak them in water a few hours or overnight before placing in paper towels, but the 6 I last tried all were duds. Hopefully the next few I try will give me a few viable plants. I had to leave them for a couple days and may have just kept them too wet before I left them. Who knows how long they sat around at the bank before they shipped them to me...


Well with my method I don't use the same soil from start to finish, I got one tub with my veg dirt. Another for my bloom. What you want to do is kinda tricky Trichy. Most the stuff in my bloom mix would be too much for my starters and would just give them problems in the future. Vice versa my veg mix isn't good for bloom because it has high N which is a nice snack for mold to munch on. A transplant or two is good for growth  but less stress on the plant if you just put them into a big pot and let its main tap root find its way straight down to the bottom. As for your seed problem, I'm in the same boat except mine are around 15 years old  I only got two out of many to pop so far. They weren't stored properly at all, As for storing seeds put them in a clean air tight jar, throw em in the fridge or freezer. I put mine in the fridge, but thats just because I don't want to put them in freezing temps. I have heard the freezer is the best for long-term storage. Something about how in nature if cannabis was growing in the wild that the plants would die filled with seeds in their pods then winter comes and they stay in seed form, germinate in spring and start growing into the season. Which kinda makes sense but I still don't like the idear of putting my seeds in a freezer.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2012)

As far as germing seeds, Mandala seeds has some interesting ideas on thier website....they say do not soak the seeds in water......food for thought...

For soil mixes, I do like spliff's with the different mixes for veggy and flowa and do much the same my self...

Trichy, why you going from aero to soil? Just wondering as that aero has to work pretty well...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Well with my method I don't use the same soil from start to finish, I got one tub with my veg dirt. Another for my bloom. What you want to do is kinda tricky Trichy. Most the stuff in my bloom mix would be too much for my starters and would just give them problems in the future. Vice versa my veg mix isn't good for bloom because it has high N which is a nice snack for mold to munch on. A transplant or two is good for growth  but less stress on the plant if you just put them into a big pot and let its main tap root find its way straight down to the bottom. As for your seed problem, I'm in the same boat except mine are around 15 years old  I only got two out of many to pop so far. They weren't stored properly at all, As for storing seeds put them in a clean air tight jar, throw em in the fridge or freezer. I put mine in the fridge, but thats just because I don't want to put them in freezing temps. I have heard the freezer is the best for long-term storage. Something about how in nature if cannabis was growing in the wild that the plants would die filled with seeds in their pods then winter comes and they stay in seed form, germinate in spring and start growing into the season. Which kinda makes sense but I still don't like the idear of putting my seeds in a freezer.


Understood- perhaps the better idea is to have the flower mix lower down so the roots start getting into it around the right time of growth... I keep forgetting that I can't just add the right stuff in liquid form at the right time in the same way as with aero/hydro- lol... I figure seeds can last a long time in the right conditions- to be honest when I grew strawberries from seed, the only to get them to germ is if they had been in the freezer for a couple weeks first... I assume once frozen, they cannot really sense time and nothing changes within them as long as they don't get dried out or freezer burnt- so they can likely last a long time that way... I have a foodsaver with jar attachement, and can keep all my favorite strain nugs for literally years in a vacuum sealed jar in the freezer without any noticeable degradation. I bet I can try the same with seeds. I will get some unimportant seeds and try a test sometime- but it will probably not give any meaningful results until I wait a few years and try- lol... Someone told me I could try putting the seeds in a matchbox with a inch square of sadpaper and shake them around to scratch the surface- it's supposed to make them germ easier, but it sounds a little far fetched to me.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

It's just so easy to put some sunshine 4 mix in a 5 gallon bucket and water with a dyna-gro regimen. I honestly can't think of an easier way to grow- and so far everyone that swears they can tell the difference between chemical nutes and organic always choose the flavor of that one over the real organic sample I got from a friend upcountry. It's only been 3 people, but 3 out of 3 "conoisseurs" tells me I am not doing too bad either way... My aero system is definitely my favorite however... I fill the 10 gallon res once per week, ppm around 600 (.7 scale) (. and PH 5.8. Don't even have to look at it for the week, and since the pump only comes on once per day for 2 minutes to fill the pressure tank to 120psi and it's all running off a 12v battery hooked to a trickle charger- power outages don't phase me. I run drain to waste and never have to check my nutes or ph except for res refill day. It's sickly simple and easy to operate. The hard part was building it, but after that it's been the best thing I ever did. I am having some heat issues, because I run it outdoors in the sun, so that is my only hangup right now. It uses somewhere around 90% less water and nutes than hydro, grows even faster, and can all be run off a 20 watt solar panel if I want to. I think it's the most energy efficient way to grow after plain ol fashioned soil n sunlight...


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 13, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> As far as germing seeds, Mandala seeds has some interesting ideas on thier website....they say do not soak the seeds in water......food for thought...QUOTE]
> 
> i checked out mandala bro, and i think they are talking about their strains specifically, they just don't want to be blamed if a few of the 10 don't sprout, very prudent of them but they have probably gotten inundated with people soaking their seeds and not getting good germ rates. i like to follow KISS method myself, and do kind of what works for me. i have tried all kinds of germing methods, but putting them in water has got to be the easiest for me. what Mandala doesn't know is that in america, people have to heat their germination pads and seedlings because it is dry and cold there. in HI, it stays warm, and the water used to germ the seeds doesn't get too cold, so the seeds don't die, but actually thrive for a little while in the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Understood- perhaps the better idea is to have the flower mix lower down so the roots start getting into it around the right time of growth... I keep forgetting that I can't just add the right stuff in liquid form at the right time in the same way as with aero/hydro- lol... I figure seeds can last a long time in the right conditions- to be honest when I grew strawberries from seed, the only to get them to germ is if they had been in the freezer for a couple weeks first... I assume once frozen, they cannot really sense time and nothing changes within them as long as they don't get dried out or freezer burnt- so they can likely last a long time that way... I have a foodsaver with jar attachement, and can keep all my favorite strain nugs for literally years in a vacuum sealed jar in the freezer without any noticeable degradation. I bet I can try the same with seeds. I will get some unimportant seeds and try a test sometime- but it will probably not give any meaningful results until I wait a few years and try- lol... Someone told me I could try putting the seeds in a matchbox with a inch square of sadpaper and shake them around to scratch the surface- it's supposed to make them germ easier, but it sounds a little far fetched to me.


I think I posted about that matchbox method on this thread..but it got deleted. Its works for me, makes your seeds turn a light brown because it scrapes the soft layer off them. Yeah I seal the jar with the food saver bags around the jar, works great. Your also right about putting your bloom mix in the bottom of the pot, add some extra black gravel or something for good drainage. Before I sold my boat, I would use aku and ahi heads  That was when I grew in ground, tossed a couple down in the bottom of the hole, the girls love it bra


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> As far as germing seeds, Mandala seeds has some interesting ideas on thier website....they say do not soak the seeds in water......food for thought...
> 
> For soil mixes, I do like spliff's with the different mixes for veggy and flowa and do much the same my self...
> 
> Trichy, why you going from aero to soil? Just wondering as that aero has to work pretty well...


Thanks man, I will head over there now... I only started soaking seeds recently on someone else's advice and they did sprout faster than the one's I didn't soak- so I took it as my new way. Perhaps it was just dumb luck tho and it's not as good. Hell, I never had any problems before. In NY in the heart of winter I put some seeds in a paper towel and wrapped in saran wrap. Wrapped the whole lot around the exit pipe of the hot water heater and every damn one sprouted lol... 

Noooo- I will never switch back to soil from aero- I just wouldn't mind a little variety. I'd like a 15 foot sativa in my garden to be honest- that's what I am really getting at hehe... Well, and I want to prove once and for all to myself if soil really has any taste advantage- so many people say it I am still wondering. I use very low ppms and I think that's what the difference is- flushing? No need! 

Also I am always looking for ways to improve my organic garden, my last batch of tomatoes looked beautiful but just didn't have that sweet taste they have in the past. My lame gardener sprayed roundup all in my garden to kill the weeds and I made him replace all the soil, I think the new batch doesn't have the same sweetness as the old soil did. I originally bought expensive compost organic soil brought in from upcountry, and he said he used the same, but I hink he diluted it with a bunch of sand to save money. It's around 12x20 feet and replaced the soil 3feet down, so I am sure it wasn't cheap an he tried to save money...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I think I posted about that matchbox method on this thread..but it got deleted. Its works for me, makes your seeds turn a light brown because it scrapes the soft layer off them. Yeah I seal the jar with the food saver bags around the jar, works great. Your also right about putting your bloom mix in the bottom of the pot, add some extra black gravel or something for good drainage. Before I sold my boat, I would use aku and ahi heads  That was when I grew in ground, tossed a couple down in the bottom of the hole, the girls love it bra


Yeah, that was you I think- but it might have been in Lime's thread... What was it called "scratchifying" lol...
Anyway, I'll try the "fish heads, fish heads, bloody, bloody fish heads"


----------



## cirE (Apr 15, 2012)

Well guys I have had a few snags right now that makes it so I cannot grow anymore... unfortunately I wont know how it feels to have my own bud right now, but I will still stop by and take notes and try to learn for next time.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 15, 2012)

cirE said:


> Well guys I have had a few snags right now that makes it so I cannot grow anymore... unfortunately I wont know how it feels to have my own bud right now, but I will still stop by and take notes and try to learn for next time.


Sorry to hear than man... Well, keep learning and when you are in a position to do it again, you'll be all the better off. See you around and good luck with everything...


----------



## 808Ridaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright so i dont post much on here. But set up my grow last month and was starting out cherry until the fucking pigs impounded my bike ,And to water my plants i had to hike atleast 20 miles this morning to water that shit fucking pisses me off.
FUK DA POLICE


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 16, 2012)

808Ridaz said:


> Alright so i dont post much on here. But set up my grow last month and was starting out cherry until the fucking pigs impounded my bike ,And to water my plants i had to hike atleast 20 miles this morning to water that shit fucking pisses me off.
> FUK DA POLICE


I can just see the cops who read this thread seeing this and saying "sheesh- some guys never learn" lol... Sorry bro- at least it was only your bike impounded rather than your grow... Hope you get your bike back soon, I ride an r-6 myself...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2012)

Highhawyn,

Alohas, were you the brother(flynhawyn) that sent seeds to Dr. Candyman? Just wondering....

Anywho, your boy here has relocated to the BI to get after it a little more.....poppin: SSH, Chem D x SSH, Lemon Thai, Stardawg f2, G13Widow, Bubbaxsnowdawg, Sour Dx(Abusive OGxchemd), Og18, GDP and more....hoping for the best...

ONE LOVE


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 16, 2012)

Feeling good today
Just spreading the energy..these are MLK seedlings. I got some beans from an acquaintance their big bud x lemon kush i got a lot of hopes for these girls..so far their not letting me 
down knock knock*


----------



## kkday (Apr 16, 2012)

I love growing from seeds just hate males. 

The way I germ my seeds is to put them straight into soil then water them. It works great, Sheeeesh!!! Don't tell any one, if I keep giving up my secrets like this I might not have a job come next year.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 16, 2012)

kkday said:


> I love growing from seeds just hate males.
> 
> The way I germ my seeds is to put them straight into soil then water them. It works great, Sheeeesh!!! Don't tell any one, if I keep giving up my secrets like this I might not have a job come next year.


Rajah that, one fat cola and a bunch of branches with soda can tops thats what I like to see  clones are convenient tho, but nothing beats a seed that turned into a ganja tree.
The one on the right already sexed so I tied her down.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 16, 2012)

Black Rose all by them selves.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 16, 2012)

Suprebomb 3 weeks budding


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 16, 2012)

Alphadawg at 3 weeks budding


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 16, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Highhawyn,
> 
> Alohas, were you the brother(flynhawyn) that sent seeds to Dr. Candyman? Just wondering....
> 
> ...


You have a nice line up. How do you like the weather? I'm starting for the summer this new moon. Nice to have you on Island.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 16, 2012)

kkday said:


> I love growing from seeds just hate males.
> 
> The way I germ my seeds is to put them straight into soil then water them. It works great, Sheeeesh!!! Don't tell any one, if I keep giving up my secrets like this I might not have a job come next year.


LOL! imagine that, doin it au- natural !


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 16, 2012)

East- nice work bro... Don't know what to compliment more, your growing skillz or camera work  Either way it sure is a nice experience viewing your pics...


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 17, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Highhawyn,
> 
> Alohas, were you the brother(flynhawyn) that sent seeds to Dr. Candyman? Just wondering....
> 
> ...


aloha bro, nope, different guy. we had the same name on different sites, except he was known as DaflyingHawaiian - DFH. he had some local strain he called Tiny Bubbles, then crossed it to a bunch of Loran's strains. something like Pacific Aire. only thing i really ever gave out was the Frost. Motarebel got it from Pacific back in the day when i traded her some Frost seeds i made for the sour diesel clone, and that's how sannie got it. good luck with your stuff bro, looks like a killer line-up! be careful bro, BI is just another world entirely from Oahu, more laid back, but it can still be the wild wild east out there. get a couple dogs. aloha bully!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 17, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Black Rose all by them selves.View attachment 2125221View attachment 2125222View attachment 2125224


that blackrose is just beautiful bro, nice job! that is the kind of GH i was thinking about putting together. looking good bro, aloha


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 17, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> aloha bro, nope, different guy. we had the same name on different sites, except he was known as DaflyingHawaiian - DFH. he had some local strain he called Tiny Bubbles, then crossed it to a bunch of Loran's strains. something like Pacific Aire. only thing i really ever gave out was the Frost. Motarebel got it from Pacific back in the day when i traded her some Frost seeds i made for the sour diesel clone, and that's how sannie got it. good luck with your stuff bro, looks like a killer line-up! be careful bro, BI is just another world entirely from Oahu, more laid back, but it can still be the wild wild east out there. get a couple dogs. aloha bully!


Can't agree more with the dogs comment. My neighbor just got ripped off the other week- a whole bunch of fighting equipment right out of his garage, dirty bastards...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a question is mouii woui a very common strain for growers in hawaii? like does everybody have some seeds stashed away or something?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 17, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i have a question is mouii woui a very common strain for growers in hawaii? like does everybody have some seeds stashed away or something?


lol- fairy-tales...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2012)

it was bred in hawaii though, right? or no?


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 17, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> that blackrose is just beautiful bro, nice job! that is the kind of GH i was thinking about putting together. looking good bro, aloha


Yea she has nice colors. That was a old Costco garage that got rusted after 3yr out so cut off rot and in 2hrs I had a isolation ward for the nanner bunch. I want to finish them to see if they seed or what. One day it will be for my tomatoes. So you are the Frost Guy.Molokai is a great island unless you have to pick pineapples for football training they probable don't do that anymore and Royal Hawaiian was a great fly. One question do you remember Captain Honolulu ? Latters


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 17, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> it was bred in hawaii though, right? or no?


A roofer/surfer told me his buddies started it in early 70's while working on Maui but it could have been a coke story they were telling.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 17, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> East- nice work bro... Don't know what to compliment more, your growing skillz or camera work  Either way it sure is a nice experience viewing your pics...


Ttichy Thanks for the nice words. I have been taking pictures a few years longer than growing but cameras and strains have changed alot. The seeds made by Alphakronic and I made up some super soil plus plenty green sands and double on earthworms plus more and have only given them waterand Bluesage micros that shit is good and it was a free sample. The camera is a Rebal HD it is my daughters. And just crop and away we go. I have a bad sore throat so will stay home and bug you guys lol Here is Ohia in bloom. Growing long time ago was easier you had buds and hash buds or HBs and that was it.
Shit for got the pictures edit time


----------



## cirE (Apr 17, 2012)

I know not too many of you guys are on maui, but I just read this... One of the reasons I have stopped for now.

http://mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/560072/Sniffing-out-an-illegal-crop.html?nav=10


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 17, 2012)

cirE said:


> I know not too many of you guys are on maui, but I just read this... One of the reasons I have stopped for now.
> 
> http://mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/560072/Sniffing-out-an-illegal-crop.html?nav=10


What a waste of gas...


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 17, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i have a question is mouii woui a very common strain for growers in hawaii? like does everybody have some seeds stashed away or something?


I wish I did! But sadly, no.

Puna, tell us some stories about Maui Wowie lol


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 17, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Black Rose all by them selves.View attachment 2125221View attachment 2125222View attachment 2125224


.....I came


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice ass plants East. Hope ya feeling better! Yeah, boys stoked to be in the land of the free and the home of the brave/crazy! When I saw a chick nearly beat a dudes ass on the bus yesterday, I knew I was home...

KK, you get dat 50 off homie?


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 17, 2012)

When I first came here the best looking women were on Mamo St but they weren't girls I flew back to Oahu alot plus back in the day just carry your weed on the plane in a back pack, full nothing but a tooth brush and weed. Can't do that anymore.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 17, 2012)

cirE said:


> I know not too many of you guys are on maui, but I just read this... One of the reasons I have stopped for now.
> 
> http://mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/560072/Sniffing-out-an-illegal-crop.html?nav=10


Wow, I was watching that bird myself the other day not thinking much of it... Thought it was the jawz boyz lol...


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 18, 2012)

sorry if its been asked before. i searched but could not find. are there any doctors that come to oahu where i could get my med-card from here? i know there's in maui, but oahu?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> sorry if its been asked before. i searched but could not find. are there any doctors that come to oahu where i could get my med-card from here? i know there's in maui, but oahu?


try using google....

http://isearch.avg.com/search?cid={13B7994D-07E1-4E29-B9B0-057746B5C4C0}&mid=1c6a058a11ff47d1b082d1e980e4e9f3-20423c46f4d2226f590f14e72f0877ef6ecfa84b&lang=en&ds=AVG&pr=fr&d=2012-01-05 10:58:24&v=10.2.0.3&sap=dsp&q=oahu+medical+marijuana


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 19, 2012)

These raids are ridiculous that I've been reading about, sounds like those theifs in uniforms are jonezing.


----------



## kkday (Apr 19, 2012)

Surfed, no he said he didn't have it next time so I'll be getting that today no problem. 

Those cops in the chopper or just rippers got a new toy. I shit you not Im pritty sure I would fire at the helicopter if those were my plants and I had a large enough caliber. 50 cal even a 300 mag. Then post up in the bushes a few days


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4-20 Superbomb getting ready.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

..............


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 22, 2012)

Great job Dr! What is it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Great job Dr! What is it?


that one is a sourkush. it's a pic I took yesterday of kkday's indoor grow. it's at about 6 week in


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to see you G. Nice plants


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Good to see you G. Nice plants


hey wassup Del. I just been lurking lately. not much to share at this time but still like reading the thread. good to see a bunch of new people posting and sharing the aloha. keep it up gang. 

......back to the shadows for this ninja


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, good to see the Chitown/poplars express rolling in HI........lets see some sour/yumboldt shit!......Thanks for that Dr, good to see ya pop in!!


----------



## the russian man (Apr 23, 2012)

my plants from florida


----------



## 808HI (Apr 24, 2012)

Aloha braddahs, just wondering, Ive been veggin a plant indoors now for nearly three months and had all kinds of thoughts of what to do with her. She's roughly three x three wide and three feet tall. I got her posted up under my t5 with 18/6 lighting and she's looking pretty damn good. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. I just wanted yr guyses professional info on what u think I should do. If I flower it will be all outdoors but with long season here, hmmmmm??? Flower? Or no flower? Stretch? Or no stretch? That is the question. Supposed to be g13/kauai hash. Who da fuck knows. Lemme know braddahs. AloooooooooooooooJAHZ


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 24, 2012)

Put it out and it will grow about a foot and in 6 weeks you will harvest 4 to 6 oz. IMO


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2012)

Here here. I agree with East... that thing is gonna be a monster. Outside. Now!! lol 

Hey, I'm gonna go get high! Who's with me? Hope everybody in here is doing well. I'll be back in the motherland in just a couple of weeks. Part of my wife's plan to move us back home. k, k, twist my arm, lol. Bobo is coming.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 24, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha braddahs, just wondering, Ive been veggin a plant indoors now for nearly three months and had all kinds of thoughts of what to do with her. She's roughly three x three wide and three feet tall. I got her posted up under my t5 with 18/6 lighting and she's looking pretty damn good. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. I just wanted yr guyses professional info on what u think I should do. If I flower it will be all outdoors but with long season here, hmmmmm??? Flower? Or no flower? Stretch? Or no stretch? That is the question. Supposed to be g13/kauai hash. Who da fuck knows. Lemme know braddahs. AloooooooooooooooJAHZ


I'd hack it up, make clones, and use it as a mama. But that's just me 
Good luck~~


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 24, 2012)

I just put some out they were only 2ft when they went out a week ago summer smoke.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 24, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> I just put some out they were only 2ft when they went out a week ago summer smoke.View attachment 2137418View attachment 2137419


Those are off to a good start. I'll have a similar looking setup this run as I am gonna try promix and dynagro as a side experiment for my mothers. Seeds are in water even now as I type...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 24, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> I just put some out they were only 2ft when they went out a week ago summer smoke.View attachment 2137418


nice... looking very lush and happy


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys. Have you guys ever use Down to Earth potting soil? It works way better for me than OF. I had the chance to meet one of the owners (he has a place here) and he really cares about the quality of their product rare these days. This was not a paid for commerical more like Trainwreck fuck forgot how to spell good shit got Superbomb drying not big yielder but frosty. Her is a picture of the smaller one befor cutting if I can rember to do it.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, if I'm outta line or something, let me know. But I saw on the news that Green Hands of Aloha got raided? I was trippin out! The news said they had "hundreds of thousands of $$$ worth of marijuana", concentrates, and too much plants. 

The war on my favorite plant continues


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 25, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Hey, if I'm outta line or something, let me know. But I saw on the news that Green Hands of Aloha got raided? I was trippin out! The news said they had "hundreds of thousands of $$$ worth of marijuana", concentrates, and too much plants.
> 
> The war on my favorite plant continues


yeah, i saw that shit on the news, fuck it if it isnt hot out there right now. im sure they were snitched, it has to be. how would they ever keep that much merchandise there with only 2 med licenses? fuck man, people dropping like flies out there. enough to make a muthafucka super more paranoid lol.

alright. fuck it, here are some pix.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 25, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> yeah, i saw that shit on the news, fuck it if it isnt hot out there right now. im sure they were snitched, it has to be. how would they ever keep that much merchandise there with only 2 med licenses? fuck man, people dropping like flies out there. enough to make a muthafucka super more paranoid lol.
> 
> alright. fuck it, here are some pix.


If level of frostiness is taken into account by the law, you're already in jail by now...


----------



## 808HI (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm gonna flower. Any suggestions on whether or not to trim off excess fan leaves so I can get good sunlight throughout the plant. I know some guys do and some guys dont but I just wanted to hear what everyone has to say. This is my first time growing and I am super new to this. I will definitely keep y'all posted. Pictures will be up every Friday so I hope u guys enjoy the show. Shoots mah braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 26, 2012)

808HI said:


> Okay guys, I'm gonna flower. Any suggestions on whether or not to trim off excess fan leaves so I can get good sunlight throughout the plant. I know some guys do and some guys dont but I just wanted to hear what everyone has to say. This is my first time growing and I am super new to this. I will definitely keep y'all posted. Pictures will be up every Friday so I hope u guys enjoy the show. Shoots mah braddahs. Alojahz


I think it tends to be more an issue for guys using lights indoors. The sun is pretty powerful and I wouldn't take away any of the plant's solar panels is my opinion...


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 26, 2012)

totally deleted post by dr greenhorn. i didn't think that post was all that bad, just identifying the source. maybe it was because there was a real name out there. definitely a sign of something lol. i usually never take off leaves. especially outdoors. they are basically sugar producing factories and help the overall plant growth, including buds. be safe out there everyone!! aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Hey, if I'm outta line or something, let me know. But I saw on the news that Green Hands of Aloha got raided? I was trippin out! The news said they had "hundreds of thousands of $$$ worth of marijuana", concentrates, and too much plants.
> 
> The war on my favorite plant continues


I double checked the math listed in the Star Advertiser...if my math is correct the police are stating $120 per gram (448g/$53,760) (448 x .035 = 15.68 lbs) 53k for a lb of weed...c'mon man!

Sounds like GHA is getting hosed on the $$$ amounts, they better get a "Jewish Lawyer"


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I double checked the math listed in the Star Advertiser...if my math is correct the police are stating $120 per gram (448g/$53,760) (448 x .035 = 15.68 lbs) 53k for a lb of weed...c'mon man!
> 
> Sounds like GHA is getting hosed on the $$$ amounts, they better get a "Jewish Lawyer"


Lol! Yeah, I took a quick look at the paper before I left the house this morning and something didn't seem right with the numbers they posted. I mean, I'm not a "numbers" guy but come on! At least try and make it look believable.

Nice to see you posting again Coot


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe it was some SUPER dank LED/Vitro fluff.......ya never know....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, Coot I know your crazy turd loving/car window spitting nazi ass is busy but bust us out some Heri pics......please


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2012)

Come on home Bobo....BI?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice plants East...what they? Where can ya get that Down to Earth soil at?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck, I wish I could make this my avatar!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Lol! Yeah, I took a quick look at the paper before I left the house this morning and something didn't seem right with the numbers they posted. I mean, I'm not a "numbers" guy but come on! At least try and make it look believable.
> 
> Nice to see you posting again Coot


Rajah Dat! Man I've been super busy lately, but I'll try and pop in here every now and again to chew the fat!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Maybe it was some SUPER dank LED/Vitro fluff.......ya never know....


Man i've got to get me an LED set-up...LMFAO!...Classic brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, Coot I know your crazy turd loving/car window spitting nazi ass is busy but bust us out some Heri pics......please


I will! The Heri is looking killer, seeded and all...I'll get some pic's posted later....btw i farted in an old ladies face today at lunch while is was standing in line at Taco Bell...I think it stimulated her appetite, after the fart was delivered the old ladies nose she kept commenting on how hungry she was...lol I know i'm going to hell FTW!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone got experience with PPP, i dont know if she'll handle outdo??


[email protected] said:


> after the fart was delivered


LMAO hahahahaha, thats classic bra


----------



## cirE (Apr 26, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Fuck, I wish I could make this my avatar!!


Here you go


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Anyone got experience with PPP, i dont know if she'll handle outdo??
> 
> LMAO hahahahaha, thats classic bra


Glad you gotta a chuckle from that one! I'll be honest with you just about every strain I've grown outdoors in Hawaii has performed well, Sometimes i get a little mold...but that just the way shit goes sometimes. I'd grow PPP outdoors and not think twice about it, more than likely it will reward you with copious amounts of lovely cannabis. Is the PPP a Nirvana stain?


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 26, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Fuck, I wish I could make this my avatar!!


What is that move called off the back? Skagged!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Glad you gotta a chuckle from that one! I'll be honest with you just about every strain I've grown outdoors in Hawaii has performed well, Sometimes i get a little mold...but that just the way shit goes sometimes. I'd grow PPP outdoors and not think twice about it, more than likely it will reward you with copious amounts of lovely cannabis. Is the PPP a Nirvana stain?


10-4 That makes two of us, I needed a laugh! Mahalo for that, I ain't got any Nirvana stains tho bra, I get some strains tho  I never grew PPP from Nirvana before so I was just wondering if anyone else has em' thanks for da input!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2012)

this was one nirvana ppp I was growing when I lived in kauai. it ended up being a male. it was growing nice though. i was supercropping this one, that's how I got em for grow all bushy and for grow sideways, lol. had potential but grew balls so I had to trash em.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Fuck, I wish I could make this my avatar!!


hahahahaha! that's awesome, lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 27, 2012)

Right on cirE, much mahalos fer dat......


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 27, 2012)

LMFAO!! I literally just laughed out loud from that avatar  Plenny times I'd have liked to do that to some fuckaz! heheh 

Hope everyone is doing well in here. Just swinging through... not as much time to post these days. Bobo has a baby Bobo on the way, and Mrs Bobo is all about moving back "to da mudda land" . . . so you know what that means  Busy Bobo. But at least we get to go see part of the familiy in another week or so. Maui down and out. Let's hope for a late season north to come through and light up Honolua. . . 

and Cooter, lets see that Heri!! 

k guys, I'm out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's the Heri


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

Vanilla Sky,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's some Jackberry seedlings,


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> LMFAO!! I literally just laughed out loud from that avatar  Plenny times I'd have liked to do that to some fuckaz! heheh
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well in here. Just swinging through... not as much time to post these days. Bobo has a baby Bobo on the way, and Mrs Bobo is all about moving back "to da mudda land" . . . so you know what that means  Busy Bobo. But at least we get to go see part of the familiy in another week or so. Maui down and out. Let's hope for a late season north to come through and light up Honolua. . .
> 
> ...


Nice to know there's a couple of us around here... The wind gusts a few days ago ripped through all my stuff, hopefully you're in a better sheltered area from the winds than me...


----------



## kkday (Apr 27, 2012)

You mean you guys don't get 53k a lb??? must be growing swagg! lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 28, 2012)

"I'm using medical marijuana to get off of regular marijuana. It's working too... I almost never think of regular marijuana anymore."


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 28, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> "I'm using medical marijuana to get off of regular marijuana. It's working too... I almost never think of regular marijuana anymore."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outside808 (Apr 29, 2012)

Howzit, first post. I been vegging inside for 3 months with some topping and i put them outside about a week and a half ago but I still dont see preflowers... Next to the nodes I see the \ / but then I dont see any indication of balls or anything... Its just bagseed so maybe it takes a few more days? Sorry I no have pictures, my camera is old and shitty and no can macro lol. alohaz


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 29, 2012)

Outside808 said:


> Howzit, first post. I been vegging inside for 3 months with some topping and i put them outside about a week and a half ago but I still dont see preflowers... Next to the nodes I see the \ / but then I dont see any indication of balls or anything... Its just bagseed so maybe it takes a few more days? Sorry I no have pictures, my camera is old and shitty and no can macro lol. alohaz


Give 'em some more time kanak, she (hopefully) will tell you... I do know the days are beginning to get longer though, I don't think they're long enough yet to veg her. Depends where you live...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 29, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> "I'm using medical marijuana to get off of regular marijuana. It's working too... I almost never think of regular marijuana anymore."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pepper!~~


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 29, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Give 'em some more time kanak, she (hopefully) will tell you... I do know the days are beginning to get longer though, I don't think they're long enough yet to veg her. Depends where you live...


I'm in one of the sunniest spots in the islands, but just noticed today my tomatoes had new blossoms so I guess it means they days are still too short. gonna try supplementing the sunlight for a few hours in the evenings and see how I can pull that one off without it being like those swaying spot lights in the sky they use to attract attention to car dealerships- lol...


----------



## Outside808 (Apr 30, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Give 'em some more time kanak, she (hopefully) will tell you... I do know the days are beginning to get longer though, I don't think they're long enough yet to veg her. Depends where you live...


Ok i go try and leave em for a few mo days. I try look at dem wit a 10 power micro today and it looks like its just new growth growing out of where the nodes meet da stem. But i thought that even when the days getting longer here, as long as you veg indoors under more light you can trow dem outside and they flower ya?


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 30, 2012)

Outside808 said:


> Ok i go try and leave em for a few mo days. I try look at dem wit a 10 power micro today and it looks like its just new growth growing out of where the nodes meet da stem. But i thought that even when the days getting longer here, as long as you veg indoors under more light you can trow dem outside and they flower ya?


I not sure about exact science, but the general consensus seems to be anything close/less than 12 hours of light a day=plants will flower. Genetics, stress, spectrums of light, or who knows could be causing your plant to continue vegging.

If it were me, I'd leave 'em. I would be damned surprised if they just keep on vegging...


----------



## HiloReign (Apr 30, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I'm in one of the sunniest spots in the islands, but just noticed today my tomatoes had new blossoms so I guess it means they days are still too short. gonna try supplementing the sunlight for a few hours in the evenings and see how I can pull that one off without it being like those swaying spot lights in the sky they use to attract attention to car dealerships- lol...


Hahaha! Growing outdoors sends chills down my spine, I prefer my light sealed tent!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Apr 30, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Hahaha! Growing outdoors sends chills down my spine, I prefer my light sealed tent!


Yah, I know, but with the most expensive electricity in the nation and also having some of the best sunlight in the world, it just makes more sense to me logically. I've never seen a light that can grow exactly like the sun, but maybe I'm just superstitious...


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 30, 2012)

~"*


SpliffAndMyLady said:


> nice pepper!~~



thanks spliff aml ! outdoor meds on the outdoor threads !


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh thanks doc , good to see you back on here !
> ...


----------



## HiloReign (May 1, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Yah, I know, but with the most expensive electricity in the nation and also having some of the best sunlight in the world, it just makes more sense to me logically. I've never seen a light that can grow exactly like the sun, but maybe I'm just superstitious...


Ah don't get me wrong, my electricity bill sucks and my lights will never equal the sun! I'm just trying to get by, safe and sound like the rest of us, my friend!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 1, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Ah don't get me wrong, my electricity bill sucks and my lights will never equal the sun! I'm just trying to get by, safe and sound like the rest of us, my friend!


Yep, and that's the equally important other logic... Such a shame those have to be such concerns... Well, we both seem to be getting by- so cheers to that!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 1, 2012)

My little cfl garden to keep me busy-er heh heh..
SSH crossed with Skunk #1:


----------



## HiloReign (May 1, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My little cfl garden to keep me busy-er heh heh..
> SSH crossed with Skunk #1:
> View attachment 2149817View attachment 2149818View attachment 2149819
> View attachment 2149820View attachment 2149822


Always good to see some CFL action! I, too, ran a CFL grow but have taken a step towards LED. It actually just came in today:


~136w of my own custom spectrum! 

I must digress, I'm talking to guys who grow under the sun, after all...


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

that looks like soem good!! any problems with humidity?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2012)

wassup gang. t'was hanging out with kkday yesterday and we started to trim some of his grow. spent a couple hours than we threw in the towel, lol. lot's more to go. I started to get a headache from the smell and it stayed with me till I went to sleep. I remember that happening to me too the last time helping kkday trim his grow, getting a frickin' major headache from the strong odor of the dankitydank. here's a pic of what we did trim. it's the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck, my favorite strain grown exclusively by kkday ..... I also included a pic of a ready to smoke nug of said strain


----------



## DelSlow (May 2, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My little cfl garden to keep me busy-er heh heh..
> SSH crossed with Skunk #1:
> View attachment 2149817View attachment 2149818View attachment 2149819
> View attachment 2149820View attachment 2149822


Nice indoor action 


HiloReign said:


> Always good to see some CFL action! I, too, ran a CFL grow but have taken a step towards LED. It actually just came in today:
> View attachment 2150084
> 
> ~136w of my own custom spectrum!
> ...


Cool LED! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. t'was hanging out with kkday yesterday and we started to trim some of his grow. spent a couple hours than we threw in the towel, lol. lot's more to go. I started to get a headache from the smell and it stayed with me till I went to sleep. I remember that happening to me too the last time helping kkday trim his grow, getting a frickin' major headache from the strong odor of the dankitydank. here's a pic of what we did trim. it's the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck, my favorite strain grown exclusively by kkday ..... I also included a pic of a ready to smoke nug of said strain


That strain is really frosty. Looks *wipes drool from face* tasty 

If you don't mind me asking, does kkday grow SOG?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> If you don't mind me asking, does kkday grow SOG?


he is not growing SOG yet, but that is what he is gravitating too. SOG was his original plan and still is the plan, but it's not set-up SOG style yet. 

next time I'm at kkday's place, I'll get more pictures with way better lighting and close-up shots later so you can see all the goodness of the buds. I was gonna take some nice pics before I left but after the headache started kicking in, all I wanted to do was go to bed and sleep it off, advil wasn't cutting it, lol.


----------



## DelSlow (May 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he is not growing SOG yet, but that is what he is gravitating too. SOG was his original plan and still is the plan, but it's not set-up SOG style yet.
> 
> next time I'm at kkday's place, I'll get more pictures with way better lighting and close-up shots later so you can see all the goodness of the buds. I was gonna take some nice pics before I left but after the headache started kicking in, all I wanted to do was go to bed and sleep it off, advil wasn't cutting it, lol.


lol, thanks G


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. t'was hanging out with kkday yesterday and we started to trim some of his grow. spent a couple hours than we threw in the towel, lol. lot's more to go. I started to get a headache from the smell and it stayed with me till I went to sleep. I remember that happening to me too the last time helping kkday trim his grow, getting a frickin' major headache from the strong odor of the dankitydank. here's a pic of what we did trim. it's the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck, my favorite strain grown exclusively by kkday ..... I also included a pic of a ready to smoke nug of said strain


good shit doc, got me thinking bout some fond memories of mine~~ thanks for sharing


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he is not growing SOG yet, but that is what he is gravitating too. SOG was his original plan and still is the plan, but it's not set-up SOG style yet.
> 
> next time I'm at kkday's place, I'll get more pictures with way better lighting and close-up shots later so you can see all the goodness of the buds. I was gonna take some nice pics before I left but after the headache started kicking in, all I wanted to do was go to bed and sleep it off, advil wasn't cutting it, lol.


Had a whopper today myself... Real Bayer aspirin works wonders specifically on headaches btw- and if that don't work mix it with some oxycodone and the pain melts right away... Can't wait to get another headache


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Had a whopper today myself... Real Bayer aspirin works wonders specifically on headaches btw- and if that don't work mix it with some oxycodone and the pain melts right away... Can't wait to get another headache


thanks trichy, never was sure what is best to take for a headache. I usually got aleve and some kind of ibuprofen on hand for backaches. time for me to get some bayer. 

ohh and the oxycodone is a no-no for me, I was hooked on it for awhile, lol. 

and thanks for the kind words SpliffAndMyLady. always love to share with all the great people on this thread, and I'm sure kkday feels the same.


----------



## grassified (May 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. t'was hanging out with kkday yesterday and we started to trim some of his grow. spent a couple hours than we threw in the towel, lol. lot's more to go. I started to get a headache from the smell and it stayed with me till I went to sleep. I remember that happening to me too the last time helping kkday trim his grow, getting a frickin' major headache from the strong odor of the dankitydank. here's a pic of what we did trim. it's the yumboldt x arcata trainwreck, my favorite strain grown exclusively by kkday ..... I also included a pic of a ready to smoke nug of said strain


had a trim party and didn't even invite me?? hahaha fuck u!


but wow looking great guys, those trichs look delicious, how many watts were u under? I bet u guys got contact high from just trimming those stickies


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2012)

grassified said:


> had a trim party and didn't even invite me?? hahaha fuck u!
> 
> 
> but wow looking great guys, those trichs look delicious, how many watts were u under? I bet u guys got contact high from just trimming those stickies


hahaha! next time we have a trim party again, I'll make sure kkday gives you a holla, lol

they were under a 1000 watts during flower. not sure if he was running it at a 1000 the whole run though. he might have started it at 600 and moved it to a 1000 midway through the grow. they veg under T8 floros though. and it sure is sticky! you gotta get with kkday and sample some of the yumboldt x trainwreck if you haven't yet. good stuff


----------



## Outside808 (May 3, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> I not sure about exact science, but the general consensus seems to be anything close/less than 12 hours of light a day=plants will flower. Genetics, stress, spectrums of light, or who knows could be causing your plant to continue vegging.
> 
> If it were me, I'd leave 'em. I would be damned surprised if they just keep on vegging...


Been a few mo days and still neva seen any preflowers. They are pretty much in da shade cuz my neighbors might see if they out in the open. Maybe cuz they are in the shade they never get full sun then full dark? what you think bra? you think if I put em in the full sun they should start flowering? I have one thats been outside for like 3 weeks now and still neva flower. mahalos and alojaz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 3, 2012)

Sneaky Bastards... 
I got some peat pellets and a humidity dome for these beans, I normally only use this for my vegetable seeds. Anyone got experience using these to germinate, recommendations ?


----------



## Fuzznutz (May 5, 2012)

Howizit All. Been a minute since I checked in. Sometimes life just gets in the way. But, since last check-in I harvested the PE and SSH. Exceptional smokes. The PE has caught up to me... The uber sweet and fruity taste. So, three weeks from harvest on the TGA Jilly Bean. Gotta tell ya, WHAT A STRAIN. First outing with TGA and really stoked. Buds looks like they were dipped in sugar! Went back to water farm and scrog. Will try to get some pics up this weekend. Looking forward to excellent harvest. 

Dr. G - Nice harvest with Kday... As usual. 

Spliff - Is that a stealth delivery? If so, from who? Haven't seen the Tude do stealth like that. I'm always looking for other options. I have a 75% success rate with delivery from the Tude with the others getting confiscated locally. Looking to try some Sage and Sour.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 5, 2012)

Fuzznutz said:


> Spliff - Is that a stealth delivery? If so, from who? Haven't seen the Tude do stealth like that. I'm always looking for other options. I have a 75% success rate with delivery from the Tude with the others getting confiscated locally. Looking to try some Sage and Sour.


Howzit, I used SoS, which is RIU's new sponsor or whateva. I thought I got ripped at first, took me a min to find them..stealthy buggas 
60 bucks for 30 seeds..not bad at all!


----------



## DelSlow (May 5, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> View attachment 2152718
> Sneaky Bastards...
> I got some peat pellets and a humidity dome for these beans, I normally only use this for my vegetable seeds. Anyone got experience using these to germinate, recommendations ?
> View attachment 2154167


Where'd you get those peat pellets at?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 5, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Where'd you get those peat pellets at?


I'm not sure where they're from. I had a friend pick them up for me.


----------



## DelSlow (May 5, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I'm not sure where they're from. I had a friend pick them up for me.


Ok, thanks though.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 5, 2012)

Eh anyone here on Maui? Any Hawaii thread regulars on the island please shoot me a PM. Bobo is here... K peace

Btw greenhorn, holy shit! Bugga looks mean. I hear ya on the headache. Man, when I would trim my Cheese it'd almost make me sick to my stomach.... Until I burned one to counteract 

Edit: btw, I know Trichy is on the island, but I think he had to split. Or did he? Trichy? U out here?


----------



## HiloReign (May 6, 2012)

Outside808 said:


> Been a few mo days and still neva seen any preflowers. They are pretty much in da shade cuz my neighbors might see if they out in the open. Maybe cuz they are in the shade they never get full sun then full dark? what you think bra? you think if I put em in the full sun they should start flowering? I have one thats been outside for like 3 weeks now and still neva flower. mahalos and alojaz


At this point all can do is wait, I don't know of any methods or anything that could help speed up the process or something. I would start putting some seeds under just in case they are some kind of mutants. Any other factors stressing them that could possibly be stunting their growth?


----------



## Outside808 (May 6, 2012)

Speak of the devil! One of them started showing pistils today! Maybe this strain just takes a long time to show. Its just bagseed so im not sure what it is. But it looks like it is not doing to bad


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 6, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Where'd you get those peat pellets at?


I got the same kit from Ace...


----------



## HiloReign (May 6, 2012)

Outside808 said:


> Speak of the devil! One of them started showing pistils today! Maybe this strain just takes a long time to show. Its just bagseed so im not sure what it is. But it looks like it is not doing to bad


That's what I like to hear! I'm a bagseed man myself, hahaha...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 6, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I got the same kit from Ace...


Are they any good?


----------



## DelSlow (May 6, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I got the same kit from Ace...


Thanks cuz


----------



## cirE (May 6, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Eh anyone here on Maui? Any Hawaii thread regulars on the island please shoot me a PM. Bobo is here... K peace
> 
> Btw greenhorn, holy shit! Bugga looks mean. I hear ya on the headache. Man, when I would trim my Cheese it'd almost make me sick to my stomach.... Until I burned one to counteract
> 
> Edit: btw, I know Trichy is on the island, but I think he had to split. Or did he? Trichy? U out here?


I stay maui. BJ Penn here right now. My friends been his server the last few days. Got invited to his BBQ, going to try and go today


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 6, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Are they any good?


Haven't used it yet- may have read peat was a little acidic for seedlings, but who knows- thought it wouldn't hurt to try... I was gonna go soil for some moms but then decided to use ss#4 promix with dynagro and didn't bother with the peat. I realize the promix is mostly peat, but there's also dolomite to even it out.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 6, 2012)

cirE said:


> I stay maui. BJ Penn here right now. My friends been his server the last few days. Got invited to his BBQ, going to try and go today


Nice, don't piss him off- lol...  sounds fun man...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 6, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Haven't used it yet- heard peat was a little acidic for seedlings, but who knows- thought it wouldn't hurt to try... I was gonna go soil for some moms but then decided to use ss#4 promix with dynagro and didn't bother with the peat. I realize the promix is mostly peat, but there's also dolomite to even it out.


Great minds think alike  I decided I didn't wanna use those this round because of their pH. So I got some Solo's and mixed up a little batch of my own dirt. I used 2 part's FF Planting Mix 2 Part's Perlite and 1 part worm worm castings. I put 5 PPP in the water over night, since the moon was the closest it's been in a long time to the earth. I wanted to see what would happen even though I normally germ on waxing crescent. When I went to put them in the napkin today I seen that 2 or 3 or them already have a little taproot just starting to emerge. I'm very happy with the germ rate so far. 


how has that dynagro been working out for ya?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 6, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Great minds think alike  I decided I didn't wanna use those this round because of their pH. So I got some Solo's and mixed up a little batch of my own dirt. I used 2 part's FF Planting Mix 2 Part's Perlite and 1 part worm worm castings. I put 5 PPP in the water over night, since the moon was the closest it's been in a long time to the earth. I wanted to see what would happen even though I normally germ on waxing crescent. When I went to put them in the napkin today I seen that 2 or 3 or them already have a little taproot just starting to emerge. I'm very happy with the germ rate so far.
> View attachment 2156877
> 
> how has that dynagro been working out for ya?


Nice!... Well I haven't used it enough in promix to comment yet, but let's just say I've had a love affair with dyna ever since at the LA county fair a rep from their booth told me how to build a simple f&d and sent me on my way with a free bottle and 6 rockwool cubes before I was old enough to drive (yes I've actually been doing hydro that long). That was some 20 years ago and to be honest I've yet to find a better hydro nute- as old skool as that sounds. It's quality stuff, no bull and not a bunch of bottles of crap. Homebrewer here has some excellent head to heads with the other big brands. He also grows with it in promix sometimes and I decided to try his method cuz those AK's were looking sweet he had in there. I'm sure I'll be happy... 

Edit: all you'll ever need with r.o. water is:
grow 7-9-5
bloom
magpro
Protekt(silica)
ph stuff but you'll hardly use it...
Perhaps some floraliscious for added flavor (but not convinced it even makes a difference)

There is not a single other bottle you could add that will get you any better results, serious... lol I do love that it's a one part nute and not an a+b, just less bottles.
I also hear the foliage pro gets amazing results when growing in real soil.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys I've been having problems with one of my girls for awhile now and I've tried everything I could think so hopefully someone of here can help me out. I guess I didn't mix my dirt good enough, and their was too much guano in the pot's worth of dirt I grabbed from the batch. All three plants are the same strain and in the same growing medium. My pH is 6.8 and I've used clearex on her too. She's still not looking too good, like I said i've tried everything and I hope someone here can help me. mahalo~~


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 6, 2012)

flush bro, might be salt buldups with the possible overfert. water top of medium until you see water run clear then you ok. stay away from the clearex for now. if i am wrong, sorry, but i think your medium might be hot. good luck bro.


----------



## whiteswagger808 (May 6, 2012)

Sup guys, fairly new to this and i'm helping my friend grow outdoors. Got 3 Master Kush x Northern Lights clones out and I was wondering if they are going to veg right now being out or are they flowering as we speak? I see tiny little pre-flowers (I think) on some of the nodes, does that happen naturally during the veg stage? Thanks abunch guys Oahu by the way


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 7, 2012)

I've been watering the crap outta her but trying not to kill her with water, thanks for the advice man.


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 8, 2012)

yeah bro, good luck. i think i want to more specify my statement earlier. when you flush, water until you see clear water coming out of pot, then STOP watering/flushing after that and let your medium dry or you might face some overwatering issues. it's a fine line but once you get flushing down, you can pretty much take care of most overferting issues with the method before things get too nuts. best thing is to let it dry tho after you flush good one time. aloha bro



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I've been watering the crap outta her but trying not to kill her with water, thanks for the advice man.


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 8, 2012)

with those genes they are definitely going to start blooming when you put them out in HI. beautiful thing about it is, instead of like the regular short season where those genes will give you only a small bud on a stick, those will go longer and give you a bit more. put out now and you should be pulling by early-mid july. nice with the MKxNL clones, don't see too many of those around. super indica sounds like. good luck



whiteswagger808 said:


> Sup guys, fairly new to this and i'm helping my friend grow outdoors. Got 3 Master Kush x Northern Lights clones out and I was wondering if they are going to veg right now being out or are they flowering as we speak? I see tiny little pre-flowers (I think) on some of the nodes, does that happen naturally during the veg stage? Thanks abunch guys Oahu by the way


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 8, 2012)

k i watered her til the run off was clear, just my luck this happened to b my only one in a 15gl lol i had to fill up my 5 gallon jug twice to flush her.
hows everyone doing?
is east still around? hope your superbomb is doing good bra! we been getting some good weather on the isle lately


----------



## whiteswagger808 (May 8, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> with those genes they are definitely going to start blooming when you put them out in HI. beautiful thing about it is, instead of like the regular short season where those genes will give you only a small bud on a stick, those will go longer and give you a bit more. put out now and you should be pulling by early-mid july. nice with the MKxNL clones, don't see too many of those around. super indica sounds like. good luck


Thanks a bunch man. Yeah you were right I put um out a bit more than a week ago and I see white hairs all over haha, sick to hear those are good genes man, shits criiiip. I'll be cloning for sure


----------



## cirE (May 9, 2012)

Anyone know what strain would work best for my girl? She has muscle spasms and insomnia. She landed pretty hard on her back a few years ago and really twisted the spine. And anyone know where I could pick some up. preferably maui lol.


----------



## DelSlow (May 9, 2012)

cirE said:


> Anyone know what strain would work best for my girl? She has muscle spasms and insomnia. She landed pretty hard on her back a few years ago and really twisted the spine. And anyone know where I could pick some up. preferably maui lol.


Get a good indica maybe? Like any kush should do the trick. But I don't know where you would pick it up at, almost everybody selling will be telling you that they got "kush" or "diesel". Good luck to you and your chick


----------



## East Hawaii (May 9, 2012)

I'm still here just been busy working trying to pay the bills and also getting ready for summer. Superbomb was pretty good will run again this fall. The freebies from the Att turned out better than what I picked, here are some shots. I have all my soil made and 1/2 my buckets filled the 130gal took a few wheelbarrows. Glad that is over, now I wait for the little ones to grow.


----------



## 808HI (May 9, 2012)

Damn east, those look sweet. Hopefully mine will turn out close to that. I put mine outside about two weeks ago and it's taken off. She grew another 8 inches in two weeks and I can see her starting to flower all over the place. Last time I posted, she was already 3' wide 3' long and 3' tall. Now she's about four feet all the way around. She looks fuckin great. I tried to post pics but the computer is messed up. Will def try again so I can show u guys what I'm talkin about. Shoots guys, alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 9, 2012)

Bills, bills, bills, and more bills i know how ya feel man, i miss my diesel generator. i'm excited about my freebies., can't wait to try this leda uno, been wanting to try this strain for a couple years already. my freebies had a better germ rate than twhat i picked out haha. thanks for sharing east, i'm gonna look at these pics when i start getting all down because of our eastside weather to remind me that yes, it still can be done


----------



## cirE (May 9, 2012)

whoop whoop, all legal now! going to try this again soon. i really hate to order the seeds online, but i might end up having too... gotta try and grab clones/seeds from someone. I have seeds that I was told was kauai kush, but who knows lol


----------



## whiteswagger808 (May 10, 2012)

How much yield could I expect off each of my plants outdoors if they ended up being 18 inches or so? An ounce at least?


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 10, 2012)

yield is a tricky subject, as there are many factors determining yield. 18 inches fully completed? i could realistically see you doing at least 1 ounce per, so 3 for your 3 plants, especially if you put them out during long season. likely more. BUT that depends on if you can feed on time, water on time, enough sunlight, no mould, no pm, no thrips, no mites, no rippers, no cops, no family (joke). the best way to determine yield is honestly just to grow the plants out till they are done. i am getting ready to put out a straight master kush outdoor. we can compare a little bit if you like. i post some pix when i put her out. aloha



whiteswagger808 said:


> How much yield could I expect off each of my plants outdoors if they ended up being 18 inches or so? An ounce at least?


----------



## 808HI (May 10, 2012)

Alright guy, I was wondering, if I veg my plants indoors, den throw dem outside for flower, does it matter on time of year. Just a thought, if I'm flowering outside during long season, will the number of flowering days increase due to the shorter dark cycle? And question two, fuck I forgot. I'm soooooo high. Oh yeah, should I trim off any fan leaves if I'm flowering so I can get more light to the hard to reach places, or should I get a oral b toothbrush. Let me know. Shoots Hawaiians, alojahz


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 10, 2012)

808HI said:


> Alright guy, I was wondering, if I veg my plants indoors, den throw dem outside for flower, does it matter on time of year. Just a thought, if I'm flowering outside during long season, will the number of flowering days increase due to the shorter dark cycle? And question two, fuck I forgot. I'm soooooo high. Oh yeah, should I trim off any fan leaves if I'm flowering so I can get more light to the hard to reach places, or should I get a oral b toothbrush. Let me know. Shoots Hawaiians, alojahz


umm... Oral-B lol... I think cutting fan leaves is for the indoor guys who have limited fake light. Outdoors the sun can penetrte quite well, even somewhat through the leaves. I believe outdoor in the shade is generally more lux than right under a 1000 watter...  I would let those leaves do their job of storing sugars and making energy for the flowers...


----------



## East Hawaii (May 10, 2012)

808HI said:


> Alright guy, I was wondering, if I veg my plants indoors, den throw dem outside for flower, does it matter on time of year. Just a thought, if I'm flowering outside during long season, will the number of flowering days increase due to the shorter dark cycle? And question two, fuck I forgot. I'm soooooo high. Oh yeah, should I trim off any fan leaves if I'm flowering so I can get more light to the hard to reach places, or should I get a oral b toothbrush. Let me know. Shoots Hawaiians, alojahz


You have found my secret I brush my plants twice a day and oral-b is the best. There will be some difference on harvest time ( time of year, strain, etc) but they will go off for sure and if it keeps growing you have a hell of a sativa on your hands.Like TB said leaves are good if yellow pull if green no pull.If you are getting mold you can cut some of the inside to make better air flow. Air will help with mold. My cosines lived in Kahalu'u valley and you are wet like me so keep the plants in the open as much as possible. and brush 2x a day keep away the PM.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 10, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> You have found my secret I brush my plants twice a day and oral-b is the best. There will be some difference on harvest time ( time of year, strain, etc) but they will go off for sure and if it keeps growing you have a hell of a sativa on your hands.Like TB said leaves are good if yellow pull if green no pull.If you are getting mold you can cut some of the inside to make better air flow. Air will help with mold. My cosines lived in Kahalu'u valley and you are wet like me so keep the plants in the open as much as possible. and brush 2x a day keep away the PM.


Mold issues? Try water-pik'ing the budz... rofl...


----------



## 808HI (May 10, 2012)

Okay, my plant is two weeks and two days into flower and she's lookin cherry. Today I found a little worm looking fucker and it was in one of the lower branch bud sites. What can I do to control any type of bug from getting to my plants without


----------



## 808HI (May 10, 2012)

potentially harming my plants. Anything organic would be good. any suggestions on the subject would be very helpful. Mahalo braddahs


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 10, 2012)

It's good to have your pots elevated off the ground, you could put a little bit of salt on the ground and some pennies. I made a death board underneath my little lean-to, I got a sheet of plywood, wrapped it in drop cloth painters plastic put around 2 bucks in pennies on it and some sea salt..works cherry my plants don't mind, and no more bugs/slugs. I used to use safe soap but haven't used it in awhile but it worked decent. could always try Listerine.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 10, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It's good to have your pots elevated off the ground, you could put a little bit of salt on the ground and some pennies. I made a death board underneath my little lean-to, I got a sheet of plywood, wrapped it in drop cloth painters plastic put around 2 bucks in pennies on it and some sea salt..works cherry my plants don't mind, and no more bugs/slugs. I used to use safe soap but haven't used it in awhile but it worked decent. could always try Listerine.


I'm surprised there's still enough copper left in a penny to kill a snail... I also had an idea the other day to wrap the stems with shreds from a copper scouring pad after seeing an expensive product that looked like pretty much just that...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I'm surprised there's still enough copper left in a penny to kill a snail... I also had an idea the other day to wrap the stems with shreds from a copper scouring pad after seeing an expensive product that looked like pretty much just that...


Right on, personally I enjoy making my own stuff instead of buying over priced crap. If your worried about their not being enough copper in pennies I use to also wrap copper wire around my pots, but lately critters haven't been botherin me too much.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 11, 2012)

I use BT to kill worms I have to spray weekly I have a lot of stinging nettles plus those little bud worms.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 11, 2012)

east i'm out of date with abbreviations, whats BT? i would pull those nettles out, one time i was driving and I couldn't believe what I seen. i reversed drove back and sure enough their was a huge canadian thistle in this guys yard waiting to pop open these things are nasty little suckers theirs a lot of them up in washington area so i huied and a nice local guy came out and i asked em if he knew what it was he though it was just a weed we started talking story and he said those started popping up after his lot got bulldozed, garentee little thestles were on the bulldozer tracks is what i thought, but he pulled it and said he'll keep an eye out. even though ocean view is already infested with thistles because those zebra's that guy ordered crapped out some seeds, must have been grazing on some thistle before they were shipped over


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 11, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> east i'm out of date with abbreviations, whats BT? i would pull those nettles out, one time i was driving and I couldn't believe what I seen. i reversed drove back and sure enough their was a huge canadian thistle in this guys yard waiting to pop open these things are nasty little suckers theirs a lot of them up in washington area so i huied and a nice local guy came out and i asked em if he knew what it was he though it was just a weed we started talking story and he said those started popping up after his lot got bulldozed, garentee little thestles were on the bulldozer tracks is what i thought, but he pulled it and said he'll keep an eye out. even though ocean view is already infested with thistles because those zebra's that guy ordered crapped out some seeds, must have been grazing on some thistle before they were shipped over


lol- someone ordered zebras!?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> lol- someone ordered zebras!?


yeah brah, imported them. their right on the side of the highway when your heading to south kona from ka'u, the owner is trying to breed them with donkey's. LMAO!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

a donkey/zebra hybrid, or zebroid....yup, they're real lol





[video=youtube;Z0QImP69ScM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0QImP69ScM[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a donkey/zebra hybrid, or zebroid....yup, they're real lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mexican version is a Zonky... they have them in Tijuana, they're basically a donkey with zebra stripes dyed on them it's hysterical! The fucking beaners down there try to sucker tourist into taking pictures with them...fucking classic brah!

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=605&tbm=isch&tbnid=Jl9u7NphFXSGpM:&imgrefurl=http://www.worldhum.com/travel-blog/item/tijuana-embraces-its-touristy-zonkeys-20100324/&docid=fhm9NAOmHx7elM&imgurl=http://www.worldhum.com/images/images2010/tijuana_zonkey_360.jpg&w=354&h=281&ei=3pmtT_K0E-eRiQK7v5mfBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=454&vpy=275&dur=981&hovh=200&hovw=252&tx=114&ty=186&sig=104500491946290797387&page=1&tbnh=118&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0,i:99


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

honky's taking pictures with zonky's, lol!


----------



## DelSlow (May 11, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> yeah brah, imported them. their right on the side of the highway when your heading to south kona from ka'u, the owner is trying to breed them with donkey's. LMAO!!!
> View attachment 2163161





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a donkey/zebra hybrid, or zebroid....yup, they're real lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> The Mexican version is a Zonky... they have them in Tijuana, they're basically a donkey with zebra stripes dyed on them it's hysterical! The fucking beaners down there try to sucker tourist into taking pictures with them...fucking classic brah!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=605&tbm=isch&tbnid=Jl9u7NphFXSGpM:&imgrefurl=http://www.worldhum.com/travel-blog/item/tijuana-embraces-its-touristy-zonkeys-20100324/&docid=fhm9NAOmHx7elM&imgurl=http://www.worldhum.com/images/images2010/tijuana_zonkey_360.jpg&w=354&h=281&ei=3pmtT_K0E-eRiQK7v5mfBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=454&vpy=275&dur=981&hovh=200&hovw=252&tx=114&ty=186&sig=104500491946290797387&page=1&tbnh=118&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0,i:99


Lmao! Zebras and donkeys lol too funny!


----------



## pepperbelly (May 11, 2012)

ive been to donkey shoes b4 .. ` i gotta go see the zonkey next time im in zacatecas.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 11, 2012)

Geesus, they must have the worst attitude in the world- zebras are mean as hell, and donkeys stubborn as f*ck... Must be for looking purposes only...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> ive been to donkey shoes b4 .. ` i gotta go see the zonkey next time im in zacatecas.


dude, your avatar reminds me of oscar the grouch! bwahahahaaha! funny shit pepper, you always crack me up


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 11, 2012)

ROFL I guess he wasn't rubber lipping, I come back and theirs pictures and video's of Debra's  too funny guys, thanks I needed that hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

rubber lipping, hahahahaha! I like that, lol debras funny as shit too, lol. took me a minute to get that one


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

Reminds me of this Dog show I was watching on Netflix, people down in texas made a breed called dogo argento which is bred to rush boars with "no fear", and their big white mastiff's so it makes them easy to spot..it was pretty nuts the russians also had these drug sniffing dogs that were hybrid jackals that they used instead of german shepards, those russians are badass dudes


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 12, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, your avatar reminds me of oscar the grouch! bwahahahaaha! funny shit pepper, you always crack me up


lol- someone sent me that pic on 420- I saved it too cuz thought it was cool...


----------



## East Hawaii (May 12, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> east i'm out of date with abbreviations, whats BT? i would pull those nettles out, one time i was driving and I couldn't believe what I seen. i reversed drove back and sure enough their was a huge canadian thistle in this guys yard waiting to pop open these things are nasty little suckers theirs a lot of them up in washington area so i huied and a nice local guy came out and i asked em if he knew what it was he though it was just a weed we started talking story and he said those started popping up after his lot got bulldozed, garentee little thestles were on the bulldozer tracks is what i thought, but he pulled it and said he'll keep an eye out. even though ocean view is already infested with thistles because those zebra's that guy ordered crapped out some seeds, must have been grazing on some thistle before they were shipped over


The name of it is BT Worm killer and the nettles I have are a caterpillar called a stinging nettles burns when they touch you and the shit load of those little worms.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> The name of it is BT Worm killer and the nettles I have are a caterpillar called a stinging nettles burns when they touch you and the shit load of those little worms.


oh yea those black and white ones, i use to get stung by those on my old property. i swear by the time i moved out i was immuned tho, cuz i could still feel the sting but it wouldnt get all swollen and itchy/burning feeling. nasty bugga's!


----------



## SurfdOut (May 12, 2012)

BT=Bacillus Thuringiensis

pasted-

The active ingredient in this insecticide, Bacillus thuringiensis, occurs naturally in the environment. Both liquid and dust forms are highly effective against leaf chewing worms and caterpillars like cabbage loopers, hornworms, webworms, cutworms, armyworms, grape leaf skeletonizers, gypsy moths, tent caterpillars and leaf rollers. Within minutes after ingestion of treated foliage, the worm suffers fatal destruction of its digestive tract - sort a permanent stomachache! These products do not harm beneficial insects like honeybees, ladybugs or lacewings. Application rates vary depending on intensity of the infestation, so read the label completely before using. 

*How To Use Tips *
Experience has shown that bi-weekly application after worms are first noticed is usually sufficient for control. Don't be alarmed if worms are still seen on plants a day or so after application since death is slow and hopefully very painful! Some insects produce several generations a season, so don't ignore your plants after you get rid of the pests. Keep a sharp eye out in case they return later. Application on windy days is wasteful. When using the dust, wear a mask and eye protection. The bacteria won't hurt you, but dust doesn't do the lungs or eyes any good! For control of insects other than worms and caterpillars, check out the new line of Bayer products. They are longer lasting and much safer than traditional pesticides.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 12, 2012)

BI boyz, 

What does the rain water usually ph at?

Mahalos


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> BI boyz,
> 
> What does the rain water usually ph at?
> 
> Mahalos


Depends.. catchment water?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 12, 2012)

Yep. I've been getting between 4 and 5, but that with the cheapo thingy....ph pen dead and I out of buffer solution, need to get my shit together.


----------



## HiloReign (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> BI boyz,
> 
> What does the rain water usually ph at?
> 
> Mahalos


I PH'd some rainwater a couple weeks ago around 5.1-5.3(the comparison meter is rather vague). I had just bought the PH kit for my indo setup and got curious as to what I was feeding my vegetables. Only now noticed that avatar... Reminds me of Oahu aka the Zoo!!!

EDIT: I also have the cheapo pH kit.

EDITEDIT: I catch water in a 5gal bucket with a tshirt over it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> BI boyz,
> 
> What does the rain water usually ph at?
> 
> Mahalos




http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/ASK/rain-creek-pH.html


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Yep. I've been getting between 4 and 5, but that with the cheapo thingy....ph pen dead and I out of buffer solution, need to get my shit together.


I usually always have to add baking soda to catchment water, works just fine for me.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/ASK/rain-creek-pH.html


Howzit Cooter! I had a question to ask you about your males, do you collect the pollen and store it or just put your boy by your girl and let them get at it


----------



## SurfdOut (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I always lime my super soils but not sure how long it takes for that to work....

How are things Coot? Behaving yourself?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 12, 2012)

Hey Spliff- I was reading recently that baking soda was bad for plants, no experience however just internet research, so....


----------



## SurfdOut (May 12, 2012)

Hey Spliff, I used to keep a seperate grow cabinet in my garage and keep all my males to see if I had any superstar studs, then collect the pollen in a paper bag and tie that onto the lower branches of the girly and then keep her seperate for a day or so....never stored pollen...yet


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Spliff- I was reading recently that baking soda was bad for plants, no experience however just internet research, so....


Yep theirs always gonna be something better and more expensive out their, I'm just saying what has worked for me during my time here. Arm&Hammer, she go


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Howzit Cooter! I had a question to ask you about your males, do you collect the pollen and store it or just put your boy by your girl and let them get at it


Howzit Spliff!....i use both methods, While the males are doing there thing with the ladies, i snatch off a few branches and harvest the pollen, i simply put the male flower in a brown bag and let them dry out....then i sift the pollen from the flowers, and store the pollen in the fridge.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Spliff, I used to keep a seperate grow cabinet in my garage and keep all my males to see if I had any superstar studs, then collect the pollen in a paper bag and tie that onto the lower branches of the girly and then keep her seperate for a day or so....never stored pollen...yet


Well this is the way I was taught and have been doing, If I am going to keep a strain I look for the super star stud male that I like. Isolate it from the rest, they don't need much light too produce pollen. Once its balls start busting I pull em by the root rinse em off and dry em hanging upside down, dump out the pollen in the bag, use a card to pile it into a jar, and put it in the fridge. Then when I want seeds I'll get a paintbrush and paint with pollen where I want seeds. I was just wondering if any of you guys kept your original males pollen, and only used that to keep the strain. Or did generations of inbreeding over and over whenever you want seeds.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Thanks guys, I always lime my super soils but not sure how long it takes for that to work....
> 
> How are things Coot? Behaving yourself?


Ho Brahddah B-Dwag!

I'm trying my hardest to behave...but i think i need a catholic priest to swing by and perform an exorcism on me...i'm pretty sure i've been possessed by Satan....lmao. howz da new place? I've got some of sannies Jack Herer (F7) coming up next, I'm plant on making some seeds, Supposedly sannies jack is extremely stable, i want to crosses them both ways with Herijuna Herijuana/Jack Herer and Jack Herer/Herijuana....I'm shooting for a sativa dom that flowers like a indica, the flavor of the JH and the ball busting potency of the herijuna migh make a intresting high. The Anesthesia and the Vanilla Sky turned out really nice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> I always lime my super soils but not sure how long it takes for that to work....


i've had pretty good luck mixing dolomite in a old water bottle...a few tablespoons of dolomite in a 32 oz water bottle, shake the shit out it and water it in once it's dissolved. Seems to clear up any PH issue pretty quickly.


----------



## 808HI (May 12, 2012)

Kay Hawaiians, fast question, what is the preferred time of day to water flowering plants, morning, noon, evening? Mahalos


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2012)

Mid-Afternoon


----------



## 808HI (May 12, 2012)

Thanks spliff for di quick reply. Just gave mi babies a bath. Mahalo nui


----------



## Sheckster (May 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i've had pretty good luck mixing dolomite in a old water bottle...a few tablespoons of dolomite in a 32 oz water bottle, shake the shit out it and water it in once it's dissolved. Seems to clear up any PH issue pretty quickly.


View attachment 2165256

Dolomite is one bad mutherfucker!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 13, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Spliff- I was reading recently that baking soda was bad for plants, no experience however just internet research, so....


Yes, too much sodium salt is bad for plants... A little here and there prolly wont cause harm...


----------



## C[email protected] (May 13, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> View attachment 2165256
> 
> Dolomite is one bad mutherfucker!


 yeah brah! *laughing hysterically*


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 13, 2012)

Early in the morning, I take a long ride...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

beautiful stuff spliff. what strain is that? thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2012)

happy mothers day to all the moms out there in hawai'i nei.. make sure y'all hug your mom and your babies momma and tell em you love her when you get a chance gang. 

song is dedicated to all my babies mommas ....

[video=youtube;8AIbA3m89Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AIbA3m89Hg[/video]


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> beautiful stuff spliff. what strain is that? thanks for sharing


I wish I knew, a good friend of mine gave me some and they all come out different, some turn out purple and their all very skunky/fruity/sweet smelling~~


----------



## SurfdOut (May 14, 2012)

She purrrty, Spliff! Bet that morning ride is nice...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 14, 2012)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/song?q=Inna Vision Long Ride i was jammin some long ride from inna visions with my jackson, theirs a crab spider living on that plant and my jackson was eating all the bugs the spider already ate, don't see that on discovery


----------



## East Hawaii (May 14, 2012)

Spliff take a pic I'd like to see that. Very nice looking plants. How many weeks budding are they?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 14, 2012)

Next time i'll try, I always walk with him on my hand around the property letting him eat some spider poo, he likes em 
Hey guys I haven't had any gotten any tripods in a long time, I forget what they look like when their keiki's but look at check this seedling out, it's Purple Bud from Seedsman seeds definatally is an odd ball...and I'm not sure how long its been going, over two months now pushin three. Heres a SSHxSkunk#1 at 6 weeks though


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 14, 2012)

WE GOT OUR LIKE BUTTON BACK!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

hahaha. ya it's back.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 14, 2012)

Gotta love dem Jacksons... Mine cruises everywhere with me..


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 14, 2012)

haha my bad, i'm cool
i been trying to find him(my jackson) a girlfriend, for some reason i can only find males.. most likely because their out looking for their hunny's all day


----------



## 808HI (May 15, 2012)

Okay guys, once again I need some help. One question, as my plant starts to focus her attention towards her beautiful flowers, is it normal for her to start showing some yellow in her leaves? And where can I find bt at?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 15, 2012)

808HI said:


> Okay guys, once again I need some help. One question, as my plant starts to focus her attention towards her beautiful flowers, is it normal for her to start showing some yellow in her leaves? And where can I find bt at?


Might need to up the nitrogen. I find at least with most hydro nutes, that the flower bottles tend to be a little shy on N so I usually add a dash of grow with the flower formulation. Not too much, because it can cause leafy budz, but just enough to keep the yellowing away until the end in my opinion.


----------



## 808HI (May 15, 2012)

Rajah, what if I'm growing outdoors under the sun in soil? Does that make a diff. My baby is exactly three weeks into flower to date?


----------



## PunaBudz (May 15, 2012)

Hey guys new to the forums and look forward to talking to ya all I been growing for 4years 2of what have been on the big island.
I am currently growing blueberry and mendo purp x grape ape, I will be starting a log soon but I can't upload my pics from my iPad so I will have to start on it later


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 15, 2012)

808HI said:


> Rajah, what if I'm growing outdoors under the sun in soil? Does that make a diff. My baby is exactly three weeks into flower to date?


I grow outdoors in the sun, but in an aero chamber sans organics. My plants are still green until the very end, and even then I like em pretty green as opposed to how others do things. I don't end-flush either, but that's just my personal preference and I feed at very low levels in the first place. I am not the guy to ask in regards to soil- but there are alot of soil pros here who will chime in I am sure.
I let the cure smooth out the taste and get rid of the nitrogen, but figure healthy vibrant green plants must have everything they need to make a good end result. I am sure alot of people will disagree, but it's just a personal preference.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

PunaBudz said:


> Hey guys new to the forums and look forward to talking to ya all I been growing for 4years 2of what have been on the big island.
> I am currently growing blueberry and mendo purp x grape ape, I will be starting a log soon but I can't upload my pics from my iPad so I will have to start on it later


right on brah. welcome to the forum and looking forward to the pics


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 15, 2012)

PunaBudz said:


> Hey guys new to the forums and look forward to talking to ya all I been growing for 4years 2of what have been on the big island.
> I am currently growing blueberry and mendo purp x grape ape, I will be starting a log soon but I can't upload my pics from my iPad so I will have to start on it later


aloha puna~


----------



## 808HI (May 16, 2012)

What u guys think, 100 bucks for 200 seeds. All came in one bag and supposed to be some diesel, kush, hash, and some autos. Worth it or not worth it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

not worth it.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 16, 2012)

808HI said:


> What u guys think, 100 bucks for 200 seeds. All came in one bag and supposed to be some diesel, kush, hash, and some autos. Worth it or not worth it.


Things to think about are : is it a reputable source, are the seeds hella old or not stored correctly... I personally when paying want to know exactly what each seed is. Other than that it sounds like a great free-bee... If you're just trying to get some stuff going and don't care too much it might give you alot of seeds to make mistakes on before you spend anything more however... See if they'll take 50 bucks 

If you start posting pics of geranium seedlings we'll know what happened


----------



## East Hawaii (May 16, 2012)

808HI said:


> Okay guys, once again I need some help. One question, as my plant starts to focus her attention towards her beautiful flowers, is it normal for her to start showing some yellow in her leaves? And where can I find bt at?


You can get BT Worm Killer at most garden places. I'm with Trichy as far as the yellowing do what he suggested and you will be Ok.


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 16, 2012)

808HI said:


> What u guys think, 100 bucks for 200 seeds. All came in one bag and supposed to be some diesel, kush, hash, and some autos. Worth it or not worth it.


its a crap shoot bro. if you have the cash then it is worth it. if not, then no need. you could spend 100 on one of the seed banks but that is a crap shoot also. with 200 i could garauntee find a keeper in there i am thinking. the autos kind of scare me because i don't like anything that doesn't go like regular pakalolo should go, but that's just me. good luck on that bro. yellowing is ok at the end of the cycle, but usually not good at the beginning of the plant's vegging/budding cycle. there is a balance, but outdoor seems to take more punishment with less problems than indoor. beginning of long season, crank up the nitrogen, not too much but enough to take care of the purple stems and yellowing sun leaves/undergrowth. aloha


----------



## 808HI (May 17, 2012)

What can I do to add nitrogen to my soil? And anyone in here know anything about Dont Bug Me by fox farms? Supposed to be good shit for bugs and worms but I just like know if anyone else heard of em. Any info greatly appreciated. Mahalos braddahs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> What can I do to add nitrogen to my soil?


add nutes that has nitrogen in it


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> What can I do to add nitrogen to my soil?





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> add nutes that has nitrogen in it


Might have found my new sig  In a bind you can pee a little in your plants as it is heavy in nitrogen- there is even a horrible offshoot of hydroponics called "pee-ponics" hahaha no kidding- google it.


----------



## 808HI (May 17, 2012)

Right on braddahs, will do. Sorry if it seems like I'm just looking for answers, aren't we all, I just know that this is the best place to get the best knowledge from da best growers. I took my boy up on that 200 seeds beans for 100. Germinated 5 on monday, all 5 popped by yesterday. Got them under my lights now. I can't wait for em to hit surface. Alojahz my braddahs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Right on braddahs, will do. Sorry if it seems like I'm just looking for answers, aren't we all, I just know that this is the best place to get the best knowledge from da best growers. I took my boy up on that 200 seeds beans for 100. Germinated 5 on monday, all 5 popped by yesterday. Got them under my lights now. I can't wait for em to hit surface. Alojahz my braddahs


no worries. questions always welcomed in this thread. let us know how it goes on them seeds. goodluck!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 17, 2012)

Yeah shi-shi is a good,free source of nitrogen but it has a lot of salt also so make sure you water it down, I learned that the hard way. the nitrogen in it is actually sodium nitrate I think..
I've been pee-ing on this one coconut tree everytime I'm outside, its around 40 ft give or take. Meanwhile the other ones that I never pissed on are half that size


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

try pissing on one area of the grass all the time and see how green that grass gets,


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 17, 2012)

hahaha, been their done that doc  i guess i am not blessed "greenthumb" shi shi


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 17, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yeah shi-shi is a good,free source of nitrogen but it has a lot of salt also so make sure you water it down, I learned that the hard way. the nitrogen in it is actually sodium nitrate I think..
> I've been pee-ing on this one coconut tree everytime I'm outside, its around 40 ft give or take. Meanwhile the other ones that I never pissed on are half that size


And then you can laugh at whoever picks your coconuts and drinks the water out- lol...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 17, 2012)

hahahaha, didn't think about that
well..they don't produce coconuts so i guess they're palms? same smell, different nostril


----------



## 808HI (May 17, 2012)

Then everyone will laugh at me cause I water my buds with shi-shi, then smoke em. Fuck em, my piss, my weed. I guess might be good cause Won't I just be returning the thc back to where it came from. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust. So I'm inviting everyone to come and piss on my grave when I die cause I'm gonna have one fat pakalolo tree planted by my wife. Just my way to give back to the aina. imagine that, a ten foot ganja tree at Hawaiian memorial, right smack dab in the middle. Makes me laugh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

no shame, kkday and I use piss too once in awhile. only on the outdoor grows though, lol.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 17, 2012)

Just make sure you water it down, I would make it 9 parts water, 1 part the goods
Helps keep away pigs too, predator scent~~


----------



## 808HI (May 17, 2012)

Will add some shi-shi today when I get home. Hope the wifey don't ask what the yellow stuff in the measuring cup is mahalos braddahs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

ya water em down cause that's concentrate. just like you would water down anything concentrated.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Will add some shi-shi today when I get home. Hope the wifey don't ask what the yellow stuff in the measuring cup is mahalos braddahs


whoah brah, I would just eyeball em, lol. bumbye the wifey make you sleep outside tonight if she find out you was using the measuring cup! lol


----------



## DelSlow (May 17, 2012)

At least you guys not talking about making your own doo doo fertilizer lmao.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 17, 2012)

They will be making Jackson poo fert then train him to pee in a cup all in one fert shop lol


----------



## 808HI (May 17, 2012)

This is hilarious. U guys too funny. East, when u spray with bt, do u soak the whole plant, I hope I didn't just fuck myself? If can, can tell me step by step how u apply. Mahalos. No worries guys, I going try post pics by tomorrow. Shoots


----------



## East Hawaii (May 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> This is hilarious. U guys too funny. East, when u spray with bt, do u soak the whole plant, I hope I didn't just fuck myself? If can, can tell me step by step how u apply. Mahalos. No worries guys, I going try post pics by tomorrow. Shoots


Soak em good. Try not to do it to late in day so it has a chance to dry before night and this helps with the mold. How to apply put in sprayer pump and spray the shit out of it and twice a week if need I do 1 time a week unless they are bad then 2 times.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 17, 2012)

Ok all you MMJ Doctors or even want to be Docs. What is going with these plants?

They are 3 weeks old and have only recived 8-8-8(not very much) and a dose of Blue Sage Micros out of 7 two are curling and 1 turned light also 1 seed grew 2in and turned kind of white and I killed it. The other 4 look Ok. 
Thanks


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

Sup guys. This is my first time posting in this section. Coming out of maui. Been growing for some time now. Always organic with no added nutrients. This is a grow from beginning to now. It should be done in about 2 weeks.


----------



## pepperbelly (May 17, 2012)

everyone is pissed off today .... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

hawaiigrow808 said:


> Sup guys. This is my first time posting in this section. Coming out of maui. Been growing for some time now. Always organic with no added nutrients. This is a grow from beginning to now. It should be done in about 2 weeks.


right on, welcome to the thread.



pepperbelly said:


> everyone is pissed off today .... lol


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

I'm gonna be adding some pics soon. Its suppose to show up on the last post but whatevs


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

This grow is straight from seed. Sprouted march 1


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

hawaiigrow808 said:


> This grow is straight from seed. Sprouted march 1


that's nice. what strain is that?


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

Bud shot. Probably gonna harvest in 2 weeks. Maybe longer


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks bra. Honestly I have no clue what strain this is but its smelling like a strong kush. Some guy from Portland Oregon came to maui and started growing some shit but had no clue how to grow. So I convinced him give one to me so I could show him how us Hawaii guys grow da pakalolo. Haha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 17, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Ok all you MMJ Doctors or even want to be Docs. What is going with these plants?
> 
> They are 3 weeks old and have only recived 8-8-8(not very much) and a dose of Blue Sage Micros out of 7 two are curling and 1 turned light also 1 seed grew 2in and turned kind of white and I killed it. The other 4 look Ok.
> ThanksView attachment 2172678View attachment 2172679View attachment 2172680View attachment 2172681


Lmao! East I already thought about the jackson poo many times  Did you start them indoor? If so, did you just throw them straight outdo? They might just be a little shocked from going outside, mine do that sometimes. If you started them outdo theirs your mix could've been working just fine for that strain but the triple 8 was a little too much. Are they under something or do they get rained on? Pretty voggy these pass couple days I'm sure are rain water has plenty of au naturale~ sulfa~~


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

This pic was then on 4/20/12


----------



## hawaiigrow808 (May 17, 2012)

Pic taken 5/10/12. About 3 weeks to go


----------



## East Hawaii (May 18, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Lmao! East I already thought about the jackson poo many times  Did you start them indoor? If so, did you just throw them straight outdo? They might just be a little shocked from going outside, mine do that sometimes. If you started them outdo theirs your mix could've been working just fine for that strain but the triple 8 was a little too much. Are they under something or do they get rained on? Pretty voggy these pass couple days I'm sure are rain water has plenty of good au naturale~ sulfa~~


They were started out side in the green house area. Could be the 8-8-8 That is the only fert I ever use on my starts and I haven't had any problems. I have had no vog in a couple of months. Thanks


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 18, 2012)

Maybe your green house temps made them curl? A lot of variables..I'm sure they'll be fine. Best of luck


----------



## 808HI (May 18, 2012)

Seeds that come off hermie plants, do they also become hermie or do u still have a chance at getting females???


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> Seeds that come off hermie plants, do they also become hermie or do u still have a chance at getting females???


Good chance for females, but higher likelyhood of hermies in their bloodline... Feminised seeds are made from hermies seeds and that's pretty much what you'll have if you pollinate them with themselves if I understand it correctly...


----------



## 808HI (May 18, 2012)

Hey trichy, thanks mon. I was just curious cause the one plant that I still have indoors under my light just turned hermie on me. She was 8 weeks into vegg and beautiful. I think maybe I stressed her out too much. Imagine how fucked we would be if the smallest amount of stress could cause our wives and girlfriends to go hermaphrodite on us. Scary thought, Oh wait, they do, we just call em dykes. Lol. No offense to anyone in here. Much love, alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 18, 2012)

Here's a link to some Sativa strain this guy got called elephant in SoCal:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread-3.html


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> Hey trichy, thanks mon. I was just curious cause the one plant that I still have indoors under my light just turned hermie on me. She was 8 weeks into vegg and beautiful. I think maybe I stressed her out too much. Imagine how fucked we would be if the smallest amount of stress could cause our wives and girlfriends to go hermaphrodite on us. Scary thought, Oh wait, they do, we just call em dykes. Lol. No offense to anyone in here. Much love, alojahz


lol- they'd all grow dakine's once a month fo sho!


----------



## 808HI (May 19, 2012)

yeah guys, i know, its about time. well, to all who have helped me get her this far, mahalo nui loa. let me know what u guys think. shoots braddahs.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 19, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2174527View attachment 2174528View attachment 2174529View attachment 2174530View attachment 2174531View attachment 2174532View attachment 2174535View attachment 2174539View attachment 2174540View attachment 2174542yeah guys, i know, its about time. well, to all who have helped me get her this far, mahalo nui loa. let me know what u guys think. shoots braddahs.


Lookin top notch man- good job! Those some green bushy mofos... Congrats!


----------



## 808HI (May 19, 2012)

they are all of the same plant. this my first one so im super happy with how things are going. i cant wait. maybe get 6 more weeks left and sweetness. if shes 3 and a half feet now, how much u think my harvest could bring? thanks bro


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 19, 2012)

808HI said:


> they are all of the same plant. this my first one so im super happy with how things are going. i cant wait. maybe get 6 more weeks left and sweetness. if shes 3 and a half feet now, how much u think my harvest could bring? thanks bro


Hard to say without seeing how big the buds will get- the thing looks stalky like how my mothers end up. I'm sure you'll get at least a zip or two. Most importantly- it looks like it will be decent quality - something to be proud of for sure. 

What strain was that again- or did you know?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

This is the herijuana seed plant, and a herijuana clone two weeks in and she already blasting resin.


----------



## 808HI (May 19, 2012)

I don't know what strain it is. I think my acquaintance told me it was a Kauai hashxg13 hybrid. Does that look right? I'll try and research the g13 and compare.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 19, 2012)

808HI said:


> I don't know what strain it is. I think my acquaintance told me it was a Kauai hashxg13 hybrid. Does that look right? I'll try and research the g13 and compare.


Looks like it will be good buds, make sure she has enough food, she is bushy and will eat a lot IMO. You should get easy 3oz. Keep up the good work.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is the herijuana seed plant, and a herijuana clone two weeks in and she already blasting resin.
> 
> View attachment 2174803View attachment 2174804


Cooter was that a Herijuana male? That is a tease showing a seed plant. Looks like summer is here. Beautiful plants by the way.


----------



## pepperbelly (May 19, 2012)

_Another outdoor Lady appears once again and looks like she 's ready to go the distance. 
She took a beating last week in a high wind battle, so pepper tied on a limb from a donor ; her papaya friend.
Right now she's fatter then me but i dont say that to her face !








_


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> _Another outdoor Lady appears once again and looks like she 's ready to go the distance.
> She took a beating last week in a high wind battle, so pepper tied on a limb from a donor ; her papaya friend.
> Right now she's fatter then me but i dont say that to her face !
> 
> ...


ya pepper!! she's a beast!


----------



## 808HI (May 20, 2012)

Okay, so today I watered with my normal schedule. One gallon water, 13-0-0 bloodmeal, 12,55,0 flower booster, I forgot the name. I'm still also getting yellow leaves here and there, I hope nuttin wrong. Lookin forward to the good weather. One more question, if I pull my lower branches down to allow more light to the inside, will the buds be more popcorn type cause their not all growing upwards from bottom up but now growing individually. Just a thought. What do u guys do?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 20, 2012)

808HI said:


> Okay, so today I watered with my normal schedule. One gallon water, 13-0-0 bloodmeal, 12,55,0 flower booster, I forgot the name. I'm still also getting yellow leaves here and there, I hope nuttin wrong. Lookin forward to the good weather. One more question, if I pull my lower branches down to allow more light to the inside, will the buds be more popcorn type cause their not all growing upwards from bottom up but now growing individually. Just a thought. What do u guys do?


You're probably just obsessing, fon't forget, even the healthiest plant has leaf death and regeneration. As long as the overall health looks good in the big picture, it looks good... So, you had the spotlight for a minute, then pepper took it all away- lol... Just joking man, it's amazing what some extra veg will do. Nice btw Pepper


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> _Another outdoor Lady appears once again and looks like she 's ready to go the distance.
> She took a beating last week in a high wind battle, so pepper tied on a limb from a donor ; her papaya friend.
> Right now she's fatter then me but i dont say that to her face !
> 
> ...


_
Nice work man! What a sexy bitch ya got pooping out of da hoopdie! _


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Cooter was that a Herijuana male? That is a tease showing a seed plant. Looks like summer is here. Beautiful plants by the way.


Hey East....Thanks for the kind words. I used a Herijuana male plant to make the seeds....the pic i posted yesterday is a female Herijuana. Yes indeed summer is upon us...once i finish up my current grow I'll be firing all my Sativa Doms, I plan on taking full advantage of the extend daylight hours


----------



## Raskama (May 20, 2012)

killah plants braddah


----------



## Raskama (May 20, 2012)

anyone in this tread from oahu?
any Medical marijuana growers?


----------



## snake10g (May 20, 2012)

I put out 4 Kaya Golds last week but I also live in the north where we have only 1 grow season. I put the Kaya's outside because Nirvana says that there great for puting outide in the spring and then coming back in the fall (when there ready to harvest).I also have a White Widow with them(on accident) that needs water/nutrients all the time. I guess I'll be going out there allot this summerdefeting the purpose of the Kaya Golds.


----------



## 808HI (May 21, 2012)

Oahu in da house


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 21, 2012)

Theirs no place I'd rather be, than living in Hawaii


----------



## 808HI (May 21, 2012)

Cherry plants there mr. Spliff. What kindah nutes u feeding her?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 21, 2012)

pH balanced Water


----------



## pepperbelly (May 22, 2012)

Waxing Crescent , time to Lick um , Dip um, and Stick um !


----------



## East Hawaii (May 22, 2012)

Pepper How big is that plant of yours? I bet you don't have much rot problems. Never thought of using the floor joists. I can get damaged ones cheap. I'm using ones from some 2ft coloums we had. I got mine under paper towel and here comes the summer.


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 22, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> _Another outdoor Lady appears once again and looks like she 's ready to go the distance.
> She took a beating last week in a high wind battle, so pepper tied on a limb from a donor ; her papaya friend.
> Right now she's fatter then me but i dont say that to her face !
> 
> _


"she's going the distance, she's going for speed" killer bro. looks like some very nice all day sun for that girl. holy shit bro that will be for sure a large biatch as we get into summer. good luck with that one and that will be wonderful to watch on down the road. great job!


----------



## pepperbelly (May 22, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> "she's going the distance, she's going for speed" killer bro. looks like some very nice all day sun for that girl. holy shit bro that will be for sure a large biatch as we get into summer. good luck with that one and that will be wonderful to watch on down the road. great job!


ha haaa i know that song , yeah man this plant here is doing what a SLH did last year abt this time " re-veg" ...caught the photosythesis just right i think and grew instead of herm ... i mean really grew , i folir feeed and wash her leaves with a 8' 2x2 with sprinker head on the end ...pretty crude lookin but serves the purpose. she can drink too ... i cn just imagine how extensive her root system is. daaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## pepperbelly (May 22, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Pepper How big is that plant of yours? I bet you don't have much rot problems. Never thought of using the floor joists. I can get damaged ones cheap. I'm using ones from some 2ft coloums we had. I got mine under paper towel and here comes the summer.


_its abt 6 foot and still climbing , i realized that this second veg stage she resembles a great big human ...lol ... if i cut the top off she would be round 5 'radius ... she looks like head and shoulders now.... towering !

glad you got some lumber to work with , go for it ...you'll see tht you can avoid termites , control your ph , re-use your medium over and over and salvage your perlite and what not if you have your planter boxes lined...i used leftover tyvek ...and think i lucked out ...that stuff breathes a lil and the roots love that shit i think... funny how things work out like this ... i was gunna dig out and buy more 10plastic when i seen this on my side yard ... thought to myself ...what the hell ...yamma try this right quick..... good luck with your grow bro. 


_


----------



## SurfdOut (May 24, 2012)

Hey East, Just wanted to put up a couple of pics from the TWxs I did a few months back......


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey East, Just wanted to put up a couple of pics from the TWxs I did a few months back......


mmm sugar...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey East, Just wanted to put up a couple of pics from the TWxs I did a few months back......


that's some beautiful stuff right there


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey East, Just wanted to put up a couple of pics from the TWxs I did a few months back......


Wow Surfd, never seen any like that in awhile thanks for posting
Did you try Kandy Kush before? Has anyone here grown this before?


----------



## Fuzznutz (May 24, 2012)

Surf... What's up brother. Beautiful medication. You've inspired me, think I'll throw up a couple Jilly's I have going right now.


----------



## Fuzznutz (May 24, 2012)

Here's some Jilly that's just about ready. The pics were taken at exactly 8 weeks of 12-12. They are now at 9 weeks and have swelled nicely. Most buds have had to be supported. My first run of Sub's gear and so far it has not disappointed. Will be harvesting this weekend. Trichs are 100% cloudy with maybe 2-3% amber. The buds are dense as hell and covered in sugar. 

As you can tell I'm indoors. Between ghetto birds and neighbors not possible to run outdoors. I rarely do soil (two harvests in soil this past year, too much trouble ). The Water Farm has been very good to me with exceptional harvests. I usually run dual farms, one in veg, one in flower (600w). Have some Sage & Sour in veg.

For the Jilly I used the Lucas Formula for feeding with a slight modification; Orca Liquid Mycorrhizae and H2o2 to keep the roots healthy. The Jilly was a very light feeder although I was able to run nutes as high as 1500 with no effect, but normally kept at 800ish and as you can see dark green. I'm not a big believer in flushing, in my view doesn't mimic nature, but I do reduce nutes close to harvest. When I do a soil run I will leech salts, but not "flush" (I know, lots of debate on this subject).

Anyway, should be a great harvest. And to think, I was hoping for a male to harvest the pollen.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 25, 2012)

Fuzznutz said:


> Here's some Jilly that's just about ready. The pics were taken at exactly 8 weeks of 12-12. They are now at 9 weeks and have swelled nicely. Most buds have had to be supported. My first run of Sub's gear and so far it has not disappointed. Will be harvesting this weekend. Trichs are 100% cloudy with maybe 2-3% amber. The buds are dense as hell and covered in sugar.
> 
> As you can tell I'm indoors. Between ghetto birds and neighbors not possible to run outdoors. I rarely do soil (two harvests in soil this past year, too much trouble ). The Water Farm has been very good to me with exceptional harvests. I usually run dual farms, one in veg, one in flower (600w). Have some Sage & Sour in veg.
> 
> ...


Hell yes the water farm has been very good to you. Those should be some nice tasting buds very good work.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 25, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey East, Just wanted to put up a couple of pics from the TWxs I did a few months back......


Fine looking shit, 707 or Twisted sis? The center looks Afgoo


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 26, 2012)

Fuzznutz said:


> Here's some Jilly that's just about ready. The pics were taken at exactly 8 weeks of 12-12. They are now at 9 weeks and have swelled nicely. Most buds have had to be supported. My first run of Sub's gear and so far it has not disappointed. Will be harvesting this weekend. Trichs are 100% cloudy with maybe 2-3% amber. The buds are dense as hell and covered in sugar.
> 
> As you can tell I'm indoors. Between ghetto birds and neighbors not possible to run outdoors. I rarely do soil (two harvests in soil this past year, too much trouble ). The Water Farm has been very good to me with exceptional harvests. I usually run dual farms, one in veg, one in flower (600w). Have some Sage & Sour in veg.
> 
> ...


nice chunky-ness there bro! is that just one in the waterfarm, i haven't heard of anyone using that one in a while, that is the like tan and dark brown bucket ones no? by lucas you mean the GH bloom and micro? i have been thinknig of switching over to that for a while. very nice bro, dwc rocks. how do you keep the water temps down? you running a chiller? aloha


----------



## SurfdOut (May 26, 2012)

Happy Weekend Guys! Thanks for the love...nice ass plant Fuzz! Think the first two were Afgooey x TW and the nug was a bubba x. Never did get to the Kandy Kush yet, but I do love RP's OGs so I bet she good....

Got some of Bodhi's Goji OG and JJ's TresStardawg on tap for next run, plan to work them for a minute and do some wicked mean crosses......oh yeah, gotta get back to work those TWx seeds I sittin on...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 26, 2012)

i love making crosses 
Right now I got two KK's going and I don't know what to cross them with if they both turn out male/female. I can't belive 1 out of 5 Romberry's sprouted, even my PPP went 2/5. Freebies really saving my ass..

i always wanted to try out bodhi, keep us updated~~


----------



## cruz808 (May 27, 2012)

got a few shots of my bigband from earlier this year, the critical sensi star and critical 47 is what im working with now.. long weekend be safe n enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2012)

hey wassup cruz808. right on man, looking frosty


----------



## cruz808 (May 27, 2012)

wuudup doc!! mahalos for the luv, u working or what?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> wuudup doc!! mahalos for the luv, u working or what?


wassup cruz! no brah, never work since last year! lol last job I was on was with rickymeister at the safeway on beretania. hahahaha no more even side job for fall back on! lol I gotta start hustling for some work soon though. I live right up from the shop so once in a while I pass by an check on the gang for see if busy. but no luck. how you stay doing cruz? you stay working or stay home cruzing em? and if you see tunda, tell him I said wassup. I never see him long time.


----------



## cruz808 (May 28, 2012)

ahhh i see rick all the time. actually just went back to work last week(off for a month).. getting real busy now bro u should make some calls, maybe ill see u in the field? or the mountains? lol.. seen him yesterday, no longer w the ol lady missing his boys but all n all hes smilin&#699;..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> ahhh i see rick all the time. actually just went back to work last week(off for a month).. getting real busy now bro u should make some calls, maybe ill see u in the field? or the mountains? lol.. seen him yesterday, no longer w the ol lady missing his boys but all n all hes smilin&#699;..


ya brah, I going start making some calls, thanks for the heads up.... wow, he no stay with the old lady anymore. maybe better for him, I should call him up for go hang out at the bar, lol. and ya cruz see you on the field or in the mountains, hahahaha.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 29, 2012)

Aloha Everyone~

I have 6 seedlings that are gonna be mama's some day. I started on Cinco De Mayo(5/5) They've been under cfl's 16/8 they're starting to branch out a bit and are working on 5th set of leaves..I bended their asses over yesterday, trying to get as much growth from the branches as I can for clones..I was wondering what you guys do when your making mama's? I've only "LSTed" and pinched tops before, never FIMed. Looking for some knowledge~~


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Aloha Everyone~
> 
> I have 6 seedlings that are gonna be mama's some day. I started on Cinco De Mayo(5/5) They've been under cfl's 16/8 they're starting to branch out a bit and are working on 5th set of leaves..I bended their asses over yesterday, trying to get as much growth from the branches as I can for clones..I was wondering what you guys do when your making mama's? I've only "LSTed" and pinched tops before, never FIMed. Looking for some knowledge~~


 All methods serve to change the hormones in the plant by downgrading the apical tip and forcing the plant to create others. Here is the best read on the subject I have found so far... http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/239248#239248


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 29, 2012)

thank you Trichy, i appreciate that great article, it goes over everything pretty much. what method do you like to use?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

To be honest, each method has pros/cons and I'm thinking using whichever makes most sense on each part of the plant. Gonna try mix and match next time lol... I haven't fimmed before, but gonna give it a shot too, sounds like it's a little finicky, but when it works it can make the most branching...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 29, 2012)

thanks again trich. same here, i only topped my plants because fimming seems a little finicky, but its time to get my feet wet.  little hesitant at the moment tho because the risks are out weighing the benifits. heres a plant that was going to be a mother but decided to go the safe-er route and throw her outside... and now im thinking i probably should've hacked her up. time to grow some kohones!



my bad about the sideways pic, no camera right now


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> thanks again trich. same here, i only topped my plants because fimming seems a little finicky, but its time to get my feet wet.  little hesitant at the moment tho because the risks are out weighing the benifits. heres a plant that was going to be a mother but decided to go the safe-er route and throw her outside... and now im thinking i probably should've hacked her up. time to grow some kohones!
> 
> View attachment 2190505
> 
> my bad about the sideways pic, no camera right now


Unless you get really unlucky with introducing a disease with a dirty blade, worst that can happen is you'll set her back a few days growth, no biggie. I'm wondering if anyone has a recommendation as to how to tool the razor blade's curve for fimming. I just imagine some pliers or something to give it the little curve would work, but since I haven't done it yet thought I'd ask... I have actually inadvertently fimmed before when pinching tops, and I did get 4 stems from the site, so I think it's pretty easy as long as you get the right spot and the plant is cooperative.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 29, 2012)

A straight razor blade wont work? I wasn't aware you had to cut at an angle?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> A straight razor blade wont work? I wasn't aware you had to cut at an angle?


If I understand correctly, you are supposed to make the blade have a "scoop" shape to it, that way it cuts in deeper in the middle of the node, but leaves the outside branching a bit longer. Perhaps someone will chime in who knows best.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 29, 2012)

thanks for telling me this before i take a crack at it  i was about to give a perfect example of why it is called FIM


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 30, 2012)

LOL!  good one


----------



## Puna Bud (May 31, 2012)

I know it's been awhile since I've posted anything here. But here is a few pics of projects I've been doing lately. The two pics of the same plant is a Trainwreck X twisted Sister. One plant in veg is a WhiteFire X Sour DieselX, and the two headed beast is 100% indica. Anybody know who she is?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I know it's been awhile since I've posted anything here. But here is a few pics of projects I've been doing lately. The two pics of the same plant is a Trainwreck X twisted Sister. One plant in veg is a WhiteFire X Sour DieselX, and the two headed beast is 100% indica. Anybody know who she is?


hey stranger!!! looking good there puna


----------



## Puna Bud (May 31, 2012)

Another wasted year has gone by, and yet once again our cannabis laws have not changed during the political session this year. Why? Both houses are controlled by Dems, and the Gov. is a Democrat too. So what is the problem? This is the perfect chance to make changes, yet we do nothing about the laws. Basically there are two politicians that have made it impossible for us to have dispensaries locally. I ask that you all take the time to write them and ask them why they take the prohibition approach to medical cannabis? The chairs of the Senate and House Health Committees need more education and advocacy. Josh Green and Ryan Yamane, are the two main roadblocks to dispensaries here in Hawaii. Please flood these asswipes with emails or letters asking why they refuse to look at the science?

In pic one is on Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG & WhiteFire X Sour DieselX


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 31, 2012)

Josh Green shouldn't be able to use that last name


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 31, 2012)

Aloha Puna~
I agree with everything in your last post, since I started growing MM I have been reading and following the news on what is in the 'blue card' holders future, I would like to be involved more but how the hell do we even write these guys? On the lighter side, I'm curious if your going to tell us what strain that indica is


----------



## rikdabrick (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for info Puna. I will take the time to write or at least email them. I read that actually taking the time to write a letter is taken more seriously than an email, but an email is better than silence. @Spliff: you should be able to find their contact info on the state government webpages. This only reinforces my opinion that democrats and republicans are both just about worthless. They say different things but they are all just working for lobbyists.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 31, 2012)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for info Puna. I will take the time to write or at least email them. I read that actually taking the time to write a letter is taken more seriously than an email, but an email is better than silence. @Spliff: you should be able to find their contact info on the state government webpages. This only reinforces my opinion that democrats and republicans are both just about worthless. They say different things but they are all just working for lobbyists.


The system is setup so that they all work for the lobbysists, is it not? It's a mess and I wish that Ron Paul would really be what he seems to be about and get a shot in office. Face it, if another regular ol democrat or republican goes into office then how could we expect any different outcome or real change. The system is broken, and the results are quickening. All of the greatest empires in the past have fallen apart from the inside out, we are blind to think we are any more immune.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2012)

babylon shitstem always broken..

[video=youtube;X9RwgP26Ipo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9RwgP26Ipo[/video]


----------



## East Hawaii (May 31, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Aloha Puna~
> I agree with everything in your last post, since I started growing MM I have been reading and following the news on what is in the 'blue card' holders future, I would like to be involved more but how the hell do we even write these guys? On the lighter side, I'm curious if your going to tell us what strain that indica is


 He did it is the Mendo cross from GGG.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 31, 2012)

Not bad Puna. That GreenGage stuff looks not too bad. Looks like the Trainwreck has hit the acres this is the 707 cross.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 31, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> He did it is the Mendo cross from GGG.


thanks, i didn't catch that.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> The system is setup so that they all work for the lobbysists, is it not? It's a mess and I wish that Ron Paul would really be what he seems to be about and get a shot in office. Face it, if another regular ol democrat or republican goes into office then how could we expect any different outcome or real change. The system is broken, and the results are quickening. All of the greatest empires in the past have fallen apart from the inside out, we are blind to think we are any more immune.


I agree. Unfortunately I believe it's already fallen apart, it's just that the average america hasn't figured it out yet. But more and more people are becoming aware of it everyday. Guys like Ron Paul are getting people on a large scale to rethink how government should work. It's also unfortunate that the media has such control over the masses and their own agenda doesn't want to allow people to discover the truth that this country is bankrupt, that continuously spending more and more money doesn't solve dept problems, offensive wars are constitutionally illegal and morally wrong, that privatizing our prison systems to make locking up our fellowman profitable for non-damaging offenses is also constitutionally illegal and morally wrong, etc. Those are just the tip of the iceberg and you most likely won't ever hear any mainstream politicians (democrats and republicans) talk about changing those kind of huge problems because there is too much money involved and the paydays from lobbyists are too good to our baby-kissing, bomb-happy public servants. I am going to vote for Ron Paul whether it looks like he's going to win or not. My conscience won't allow me to vote for the lesser of two evils.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2012)

"If you tell a lie long enough, loud enough and often enough, the people will believe it" Adolph Hitler


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 1, 2012)

It's so true Rick, all the elections of my life since voting age have been about the lesser of 2 evils. For once I feel moved that perhaps Ron Paul might be the real deal. Of course his hands will be mostly tied, but might as well try. If you just do a quick wikipedia on him, you can see all this time he has not been broken by corruption and the system, so I think he's our best chance to date. I also will be using my right to vote for the first time in a long time, and I have a feeling alot more people than we realize might just come out of the woodwork and do the same. I don't usually discuss politics, but I am actually excited about an election for once...


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

okay, I can't sit back and listen to this Ron Paul nonsense anymore! Even if he declared his independence he would never be elected. Jesus Christ almighty, Paul couldn't even beat Mitt Romney in his own state!? Wasting a vote on Ron Paul would be like pissing on an ant hill,...not much would come from it! Besides, I'll give you two reasons why I could never vote for the old bastard. One, he's a racist from way back when. Two, anybody who names their kid after Ayn Rand seriously needs the their head checked! I'd much rather cast a vote for Gary Johnson than Ron Paul, if cannabis is the reason for giving your vote to Paul?

East Hawaii, beautiful looking Trainwreck X 707 X OG Kush! We having 'B-man' to thank for sharing that genetics with us on the Big Island. I have grown a Trainwreck cross with every grow for the past two years or so. I guess you could say I'm addicted to Trainwreck at the moment. She works good in Puna too!
Right now I have growing:

Lemonwreck
Trainwreck X Sour Diesel
Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG
WhiteFire X Sour DieselX
Colombian Gold X ChemD
ECSD X Colombian Gold
Agent Orange X Jack Herer X Triple Skunk

Trying to bring Landraces back to Hawaii with vengeances! Trying to cross them with Sativa dom strains like ECSD & ChemD. I'll post some pics of these Landrace/hybrids later....tomorrow.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 1, 2012)

hehe politics are always a touchy and heated subject. I'd never vote a person purely for MJ reasons. I like the fact he is a constitutionalist and likes the idea of LESS federal government control- giving power to the individual states to decide what's best for themselves. He seems to be for us getting out of foreign affairs that cause us bad relations in the world and keeps our money and resources in our own country. He also declines bonus money every year he is entitled to due to saying it would be hippocritical as he feel politicians are overpaid. He just sounds different to me, and like I said, we certainly aren't getting anywhere good with the same type of politicians so far. I think the exact thinking that people won't vote for him out of thinking it won't make a difference is what worries me. In the end, the percentage of people who do support him at least will be a statement, and I think it might be surprising how many people who might show up to vote for him just for being fed up with the current state of affairs. I don't know about his past racism, but of course I would not agree with that. I had hoped Obama might be different although I did not vote for him. I think I remember you wanting him for a second term. That's okay, I just have a different opinion and who knows what will be the better person until it's in hindsight. I try to not think about it too much because I tend to feel things are already beyond repair in alot of ways and it's depressing.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Politics are a touchy subject indeed. Fortunately you still have the right to vote freely. And Paul's stance on MJ isn't why I would vote for him, it would be more for his stances on the IRS, the Federal Reserve, states' rights, government spending, a defensive military. decreasing the prison population, smaller federal government, etc. That's my opinion, but I understand it's not the only one. So praise Jesus Christ Almighty we each get to cast our vote as we like and Puna you can take comfort in the fact that most likely your man is going to win the election. I'd bet money on it. Anyway thanks for the lively discussion. I think it's good for us to discuss our different views to better understand where each of us is coming from and to think about how we can make it better for the whole of this nation.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2012)

And even more importantly, not just think about, but like you said yesterday Puna, take action and let our politicians know what we expect from them since the are supposed to be working for us.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 1, 2012)

sorry i havnt posted lately , these monster plants are interfering with my internet connection.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 1, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> sorry i havnt posted lately , these monster plants are interfering with my internet connection.


hehe, I'd love to have your "problems"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> sorry i havnt posted lately , these monster plants are interfering with my internet connection.


don't you just hate when that happens?


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 1, 2012)

signal strength to weak to load pics .... reminds me of the time tardis got swamped by that 30 footer


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 2, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> signal strength to weak to load pics .... reminds me of the time tardis got swamped by that 30 footer


 You are going to need a chainsaw for that tree of yours it will 31 ft easy.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 2, 2012)

damn pepper i tink you going have to stand on your roof to take one pix bully  garauntee can see um from outer space


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 2, 2012)

just wanted to share with everybody my first cross I made since getting some genetics last year. SSH(Mr.Nice) x Cheese 1(Kali) which I'm pretty sure is just a skunk? She didn't get to go as long as I wanted her to because of this damn rain/humidity all pass week. She's got sweetness of a mango on the inhale, and exhale she's sour like a lilikoi then she packs a little widow pinch on the lungs, widowy/fruity smell it's very strange, all I can say is this shit gets me high as FUCK  probably would be giving braddahs convulsions if it got cut at 9/10 weeks. cut her mid way through week 8, been curing for two days~
Last pic is some royal notso purple kush at 3ish weeks, got some Flav going too. Aloha guys~

EDIT:
Got a better lens.. 1st pic is royal purple kush, only bug problem i've been having lately is this fruit nats sticking to my buds, wish i was that nat  2nd Flav 3rd My SSHxCheese1 that never mold yet @9weeks, different plant but same strain so i hope it'll have a lil more spazazz than my other stuff


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, in the comments below it was stated the typo was supposed to be only 850 grams- less than 2 pounds! Gees, trying to make a martyr outta the poor guy...


----------



## 808HI (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys, my plant has been in flower for 6 weeks today. Counted maybe 8-10 fat colas. Plant is roughly 3x3x3 allaway around. How often should I be watering if she in one 7 gallon pot. Seems like almost every other day I gotta water. Let me know cause I don't wanna mess her up. I'll post some pics when I can today. Shoots


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 6, 2012)

808HI said:


> Guys, my plant has been in flower for 6 weeks today. Counted maybe 8-10 fat colas. Plant is roughly 3x3x3 allaway around. How often should I be watering if she in one 7 gallon pot. Seems like almost every other day I gotta water. Let me know cause I don't wanna mess her up. I'll post some pics when I can today. Shoots


IMO there are alot of variables from transpiration to water retention of the soil used, if it were me I would wait until the leaves just barely lose a little turgidity (sag a little) and then give it another soak. Just be careful to not let it completely wilt of course. Congrats she sounds nice


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 6, 2012)

IMO We should have disclaimer forms.lol On hot days every other day. Poke your finger in bottom hole if they are dry water till it gets moist. She starts using less water towards the end. Mine are about the same size and I have been watering 2 to 3 days. Where are the pics? It should be done soon.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey trich and east,mahalos for the usefull info. U guys are the best. Hey punabud, great to see ur still around. Mahalos mah braddahs.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 6, 2012)

wahine or kane  been under 18hrs of light for a month starting to preflower what do you guys think is it too early to tell?


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 6, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> wahine or kane  been under 18hrs of light for a month starting to preflower what do you guys think is it too early to tell?
> View attachment 2202371


Looks male but wait for sure 1 week more you should get it. Looks nice and healthy.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 8, 2012)

okay hawaiians, here she is. she is in her 6th week day two of flower. how much longer should i wait to harvest and when should i stop feeding her nutrients and water? mahalos braddahs


----------



## grassified (Jun 8, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2204000View attachment 2204014View attachment 2204005View attachment 2204015View attachment 2204001View attachment 2204003View attachment 2204013
> okay hawaiians, here she is. she is in her 6th week day two of flower. how much longer should i wait to harvest and when should i stop feeding her nutrients and water? mahalos braddahs



wow looking great! I see a lot of sativa in her, probably a 10 week or more strain, when the trichs just start going cloudy id stop giving her nutes, just water for 2 weeks, she should be done by then.

however I hate to let sativas go beyond 50/50 cloudy/clear because it gives you such a much more clear headed cerebral high when you don't let them go amber. If you knew the finishing time of this strain that would be great. Could be anywhere from 9-14 weeks.

keep nuting for another week or 2 get those buds as fat as you can then cut her off id say, if you get the timing right you will have a harvest at 50/50 cloudy clear trichs, which is perfect for a sativa IMO.

Don't let her go into amber, it just isn't right for sativa high IMO, however if you really do like having that body stone (you wont get much out of a sativa) then let her go amber, but thats why we grow indicas lol.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes agree with grassified, if you don't have a decent magnifying scope, now is the time to get one. The trichs will tell you pretty much to the day when she's ret-2-go 

P.S. I recently realized zooming in on a good digital camera shot is good enough to see the color of the trichs if it's of a decent megapixel range...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 8, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Looks male but wait for sure 1 week more you should get it. Looks nice and healthy.


Found a tiny calyx with a pistil on it today. I thought it was male too because usually the pretty ones are haha and this one has the most vigor: Leda Uno


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey how everyone feel about BJ coming out of retirement to fight Rory McDonald, I think he's underestimating the kid and letting his "feelings" get the best of him  it's gonna be a scrap tho, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 9, 2012)

Puna county for life! Punatics!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey how everyone feel about BJ coming out of retirement to fight Rory McDonald, I think he's underestimating the kid and letting his "feelings" get the best of him  it's gonna be a scrap tho, can't wait to watch it!


BJ is gonna kick his ass, and BJ ain't underestimating him. BJ has a lot of respect for the guy.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah Rory sounded scared in the interview that I watched, but BJ said no bad blood he just wants to fight him because he is the "next best thing" in the 170 division.
I know that BJ actually just really wants to kick his ass to give a big  to his camp, and GSP. Things aren't going how he wants it in the UFC so his gonna step in and straighten things up BJ's gonna be coming out with vengeance for sure, can't wait!


----------



## cindysid (Jun 9, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 2205770


I would be tempted to string some lights on that one...nice!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 9, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 2205770


Bra. Give it some more dirt and it will double in size easy. Hope you have a 12ft ladder. Maybe you could use the Skytrack when it get 30 ft. Have fun they will be doing laps over your house. That guy Oldhaloe from Maui was getting 6lbs off plants like that hope you do too.


----------



## grassified (Jun 9, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 2205770



I wish next to the "Like" they has a "Jealous" button.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 9, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yeah Rory sounded scared in the interview that I watched, but BJ said no bad blood he just wants to fight him because he is the "next best thing" in the 170 division.
> I know that BJ actually just really wants to kick his ass to give a big  to his camp, and GSP. Things aren't going how he wants it in the UFC so his gonna step in and straighten things up BJ's gonna be coming out with vengeance for sure, can't wait!


The "GSP clone" is gonna lay n pray BJ for the whole fight.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 9, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> The "GSP clone" is gonna lay n pray BJ for the whole fight.


Let's hope Bj turns him into a cup-a-noodle one of those times he goes in for the takedown  but yes thats the only way I can see GSP..I mean Rory winning


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 9, 2012)

cindysid said:


> I would be tempted to string some lights on that one...nice!





East Hawaii said:


> Bra. Give it some more dirt and it will double in size easy. Hope you have a 12ft ladder. Maybe you could use the Skytrack when it get 30 ft. Have fun they will be doing laps over your house. That guy Oldhaloe from Maui was getting 6lbs off plants like that hope you do too.





grassified said:


> I wish next to the "Like" they has a "Jealous" button.


thx for all the props ... i think we all realize that the next couple months with this tell a tale ...abt a month ago she sexed up and now the last 3 weeks shes held me in check , loading up on sun and water only !
ive tried to give small doses of nutes and sweets .... but that just pisses her off right now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> thx for all the props ... i think we all realize that the next couple months with this tell a tale ...abt a month ago she sexed up and now the last 3 weeks shes held me in check , loading up on sun and water only !
> ive tried to give small doses of nutes and sweets .... but that just pisses her off right now.


nah no need nutes or sweets, all a BBW needs is some good loving right on pepper. love to see them big girls. nice Harley gear by the way!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 9, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> thx for all the props ... i think we all realize that the next couple months with this tell a tale ...abt a month ago she sexed up and now the last 3 weeks shes held me in check , loading up on sun and water only !
> ive tried to give small doses of nutes and sweets .... but that just pisses her off right now.


More proof anorexia is a growing problem and _any_ ladies can be affected... lol


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 10, 2012)

i always root for the hilo boy, but that Rory kid has me even shitting my pants. i watched that last fight he had against a pretty baddass fighter and he totally demolished him. just ran right thru him. the kid is only getting better and he is pretty fucking incredible already. he is the jon jones of the 170 pound weight class. i cheer for bj, but at the same time, i don't want to see him get fucked up like in that fight against nick. shit that was a blood fest and he had no chance. good luck B!

ealry long season plants are blooming as we speak and i am hoping to take them out by mid/end of july and plug in some sativas for the end of long season. how's everybody's seasons starting up? aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2012)

it all comes down to if BJ comes in to the fight conditioned and motivated. if he got that 2 going for him, he beats anyone. 155 and 170. he always kicks ass in the 1st round then gasses out. if he works on getting his MPG up, he wins no doubt.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it all comes down to if BJ comes in to the fight conditioned and motivated. if he got that 2 going for him, he beats anyone. 155 and 170. he always kicks ass in the 1st round then gasses out. if he works on getting his MPG up, he wins no doubt.



Conditioned and motivated? If he didn't have it for Nick Diaz, he sure the fuck won't have it for Rory McDonald!? He hasn't been in a good fight condition since Diego Sanchez at 155. Reason why he wants to fight at 170, it doesn't require him to be 100% in shape. At 155, he has to train hard, and at 170 he can stay puffy looking. Then use the excuse that he is under sized!?

Don't get me wrong, I love BJ as much as the next Big Islander. But I always hated to see him lose. It always brought out the worst in him. Plus, I expect him to keep up his losing ways against McDonald too. Then once again he will come with the excuses. 
The hardest thing for former champs is to deal with the silence that now fills your life. No more center ring with 50 thousand screaming fan all chanting "BJ,BJ, BJ,". It's that shit he misses, all former champs do. But only the smart decide to make that a memory. Unfortunately BJ is no longer the center piece in the MMA conversations anymore, and that's just one more thing former champs have to deal with. Why just ask Chuck Liddle, he'll tell you!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuzznutz;7477051
As you can tell I'm indoors. Between ghetto birds and neighbors not possible to run outdoors. I rarely do soil (two harvests in soil this past year said:


> I realize growing is not cheap,and anytime you can cut corners and not quality....it's worth a look,right? Well, the next time you need your roots healthy from oxygen. May I suggest to you to just go to 'Safeway', and buy their 'Seltzer Water', it's sodium free ,and a fraction of what H202 cost. Try it, you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I realize growing is not cheap,and anytime you can cut corners and not quality....it's worth a look,right? Well, the next time you need your roots healthy from oxygen. May I suggest to you to just go to 'Safeway', and buy their 'Seltzer Water', it's sodium free ,and a fraction of what H202 cost. Try it, you'll be happy with the results.


Hey Puna, couldn't agree more on the whole flushing and lighter feeding subject!.. However, seltzer water is CARBONATED, which means it probably has an acidic ph and is carbon dioxide, not o2...  some food grade peroxide would work, but it'll kill your mycorrhizae... Back to airstones/powerjets and turbulence...


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Hey Puna, couldn't agree more on the whole flushing and lighter feeding subject!.. However, seltzer water is CARBONATED, which means it probably has an acidic ph and is carbon dioxide, not o2...  some food grade peroxide would work, but it'll kill your mycorrhizae... Back to airstones/powerjets and turbulence...



I had actually learned about Seltzer Water from Luc from Paradise seeds,..and when I grew indoors I'd use an entire can on a plant! With good results too. I never felt I was killing any of my "micro-beasties"!? But now I no longer grow indoors. I just couldn't call myself an organic dirt farmer, while growing indoors in an artificial environment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

JackBerry
Herijuana
C99
Pure Truth


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> JackBerry
> Herijuana
> C99
> Pure Truth


eh braddah coots! long time no see.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 11, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> i always root for the hilo boy, but that Rory kid has me even shitting my pants. i watched that last fight he had against a pretty baddass fighter and he totally demolished him. just ran right thru him. the kid is only getting better and he is pretty fucking incredible already. he is the jon jones of the 170 pound weight class. i cheer for bj, but at the same time, i don't want to see him get fucked up like in that fight against nick. shit that was a blood fest and he had no chance. good luck B!
> 
> ealry long season plants are blooming as we speak and i am hoping to take them out by mid/end of july and plug in some sativas for the end of long season. how's everybody's seasons starting up? aloha


Not much to sat about BJ, I hope he wins. 

Plants I can talk all day drives my wife crazy sometimes. I have 3 females from seed I started in Mar thought they would grow through but not. One is a 3ft bush and got 2 in buds July for sure the other 2 stretched and they are 6 ft and will have fluffy buds in Aug. I also have a few Trainx sis that are mid July clones and some Whitaker Blues clones that will be in July. And then we wait for the long season big girls.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> JackBerry
> Herijuana
> C99
> Pure Truth


Nice looking "hapa", there Coots!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

Eh...Doc! whats the good word? Howz dat yumbolt? that fuck'n shit alwasy looks amazing to me! it gives me a stiffy! Hehhh Hehhh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Nice looking "hapa", there Coots!


Thanks man! Wha-cha working on these days?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Eh...Doc! whats the good word? Howz dat yumbolt? that fuck'n shit alwasy looks amazing to me! it gives me a stiffy! Hehhh Hehhh


all good here cooter. hope all is good with you. the yumboldt still going strong hahaha


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a few different things going now:

Agent Orange X Jack herer X Triple Skunk
WhiteFire X Sour Diesel
Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG
Lemonwreck
Trainwreck X Sour Diesel
Colombian Gold X ChemD
Sour Diesel X Colombian Gold

Hey, got together with Surfdout at my pad about a month ago. All three of us share something in common. You know what it is?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I got a few different things going now:
> 
> Agent Orange X Jack herer X Triple Skunk
> WhiteFire X Sour Diesel
> ...


We're all hung like Jon Holmes?...lmao! I'm sure this is something obvious that i should be picking up on...but I'm a little tarded out from the weekend, man i have to lay off the dry ice kief/kif man that shit turns me into the walking dead!

Nice Strain selection, my soldier is at full attention hahaha, post up some of your bud porn brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> all good here cooter. hope all is good with you. the yumboldt still going strong hahaha


Same ole shit here brah...just braiding my butt hairs, waiting for the girls to get ripen up....hahaha.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Same ole shit here brah...just braiding my butt hairs, waiting for the girls to get ripen up....hahaha.


funny you should mention that. My wifey just trimmed on "split end" butt hairs last night! What we share in common is our ladies are from across the pacific ocean,...Japan!

these are all closeups for looking at trichs

1 WhiteFire
2 colombo X ChemD
3 Mendo X GSOG
4 WhiteFire
5 Colombo X ChemD


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> funny you should mention that. My wifey just trimmed on "split end" butt hairs last night! What we share in common is our ladies are from across the pacific ocean,...Japan!
> 
> these are all closeups for looking at trichs
> 
> ...


Oh yeah we love the side ways pussy! Classic! My wife is an Asian cross (Japanese X Korean) and she pretty much has the Japanese pheno as far as personality goes, thank god her Korean expression is recessive, plus kimchi breath makes my ding-ding do a reverse boner...lmao!

P-Dawg them flowers look amazing! i really like the bract development on the Colombo X ChemD beautiful brah  beautiful!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I had actually learned about Seltzer Water from Luc from Paradise seeds,..and when I grew indoors I'd use an entire can on a plant! With good results too. I never felt I was killing any of my "micro-beasties"!? But now I no longer grow indoors. I just couldn't call myself an organic dirt farmer, while growing indoors in an artificial environment.


Might have misunderstood, the seltzer probably wont kill your little friends, however it may be acidic due to the carbonic acid. I was just saying that seltzer water likely won't supply any oxygen because the bubbles in it are made from carbon dioxide, not o2... I mentioned peroxide would supply o2 but it would kill the beasties. Seltzer water isn't really a viable substitute for hydrogen peroxide in any way except they are both clear water with bubbles in them from 2 completely different gasses (one carbon dioxide, the other oxygen). If you get results however, then why not- interesting man -gonna read up on it for fun


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> funny you should mention that. My wifey just trimmed on "split end" butt hairs last night! What we share in common is our ladies are from across the pacific ocean,...Japan!
> 
> these are all closeups for looking at trichs
> 
> ...


looking good puna. was all those plants planted the same time? and when you going come to oahu again?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good puna. was all those plants planted the same time? and when you going come to oahu again?


maybe some were a week or two apart. I just hit the two colombian Gold X ChemD's with "Bushmaster" for security reasons. One was just over 7 and half feet, and the other five and a half. Both massively going off. But you know, more than anything. I'd like to turn it all into oil! I'm a card holder with some real bad health since I retired from WAikiki Beach. I just wanna be comfortable for my last days. But more than anything, I don't wanna get addicted to pain meds ever again in doing so.. Besides, that stuff is not good for my bad Liver. I've cured my skin Cancer myself since I don't have a dermatologist here. Funny, I always thought the process would be painful. I mean when I use to go annually to Kaisers, it hurt when they put that "Dry Ice" gun to my face & shoulders. A Q-tip dipped in oil, and applied to the pre-cancerous spots....they'd be gone in 15 days! Best part, without any pain too? Western medicine, can't live with it, or without it! My neighbor gifted me a partial vial of 'Phoenix Tears' recently, and that stuff is the bomb!

It looks bad as the Hatched is now swinging back towards medical marijuana. Pres. Obama has turned out not to be a liberal at all but a moderate. But he's better than Mitt Romney's idea on medical marijuana that's for sure but a far cry from what Libertarian Party Pres. Candidate Gary Johnson & VP candidate James Grey(retired Orange County Judge).

But the "right " is hoping that stoners will be stoners and do nothing when it comes time to vote. I hope that Cannabis activist locally do more than just call themselves activist! But more than anything I hope local politicians that are Dems who oppose medical cannabis. Take a moment to look at the science, is what I'd ask them. If they refuse, they they should be voted outta office,plain and simple!

Big Pharma, Big Tobacco, Big Alcohol, Police Unions,and Private prison industry. These five groups are why we still are at this silly stage,and oh by the way NORML,.....fucking useless! Donating money to them is like pissing into the wind! 

Everybody needs to call their local State Sen representing their community . You need to ask them about how they stand on medical cannabis. Then you need to tell them how you fell too, and why. If we don't gangy, the powers to be are gonna hose us badly. I like the idea of not hiding my medicine. I don't wanna return to those dark days ever again. Politicians here just need to know their jobs aren't secure if they are gonna keep avoiding the science, and keep go down the path of prohibition!

Sorry about rant gang & Doc . How is your health these days?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> maybe some were a week or two apart. I just hit the two colombian Gold X ChemD's with "Bushmaster" for security reasons. One was just over 7 and half feet, and the other five and a half. Both massively going off. But you know, more than anything. I'd like to turn it all into oil! I'm a card holder with some real bad health since I retired from WAikiki Beach. I just wanna be comfortable for my last days. But more than anything, I don't wanna get addicted to pain meds ever again in doing so.. Besides, that stuff is not good for my bad Liver. I've cured my skin Cancer myself since I don't have a dermatologist here. Funny, I always thought the process would be painful. I mean when I use to go annually to Kaisers, it hurt when they put that "Dry Ice" gun to my face & shoulders. A Q-tip dipped in oil, and applied to the pre-cancerous spots....they'd be gone in 15 days! Best part, without any pain too? Western medicine, can't live with it, or without it! My neighbor gifted me a partial vial of 'Phoenix Tears' recently, and that stuff is the bomb!
> 
> It looks bad as the Hatched is now swinging back towards medical marijuana. Pres. Obama has turned out not to be a liberal at all but a moderate. But he's better than Mitt Romney's idea on medical marijuana that's for sure but a far cry from what Libertarian Party Pres. Candidate Gary Johnson & VP candidate James Grey(retired Orange County Judge).
> 
> ...


hey puna, rant on. I always love reading your rants  ..... the health is much better now. thanks.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 12, 2012)

Having some mold issues guys. I need some help. Any info greatly appreciated. Harvest early? Plant is now six weeks day five of flower. Only get two small nugs I can see but I dunno what fo do. Shoot, mahalos hawaiianz


----------



## 808HI (Jun 12, 2012)

Aloha kakahiaka braddahs, wheres the best place to pick up some good beans for a good price. I got a shitload of beans from a homie but don't know what strains they are. I just wanna make sure that since I do have my mmj card, that I grow the best quality medical marijuana for me. It just helps knowing what I'm growing so I know exactly the time period for each plant given each plant differs. U guys know what I mean. That's why u guys spend the money, so u know what ur getting. Shoots braddahs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

808HI said:


> Having some mold issues guys. I need some help. Any info greatly appreciated. Harvest early? Plant is now six weeks day five of flower. Only get two small nugs I can see but I dunno what fo do. Shoot, mahalos hawaiianz


Green Cure (potassium bicarbonate) is a product that will stop mold in it's track, it actually kills mold spores, Baking Soda (sodium bicarbonate) will also work, mix one tablespoon each of baking soda, horticultural oil(neem oil) and insecticidal soap together in one gallon of water. Then spray them down brah. Moving forward spray your plants with this concoction every two weeks as a preventive measure. cheehoo!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

808HI said:


> I got a shitload of beans from a homie but don't know what strains they are. I just wanna make sure that since I do have my mmj card, that I grow the best quality medical marijuana for me. It just helps knowing what I'm growing so I know exactly the time period for each plant given each plant differs. U guys know what I mean. That's why u guys spend the money, so u know what ur getting. Shoots braddahs


ya. knowing what kine genetics you growing is a plus. I'd rather buy a 10 pack of quality seeds knowing what I am getting rather than growing a 100 seeds not knowing what strain they even are or knowing if they crap or not. I remember mentioning that before 


try google marijuana seeds on the internet and look around at the seed shops. get many out there. nirvana and attitude are a few that deliver to HI, but there are also others. 

as far as the plant with the mold, you get any pics?


----------



## 808HI (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes doc, u did mention that, me being the hard headed dummy that I am still went with what I thought was gonna be a deal. I think it still was a deal being that I'm new and it gives me some practice. It just sucks cause I don't know anything and just gotta guess on what I'm doing. Anyways, mahalos for the quick response. Will look into them today. And will post pix when I get the chance today. Cheeeeeehoooooooooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

808HI said:


> Yes doc, u did mention that, me being the hard headed dummy that I am still went with what I thought was gonna be a deal. I think it still was a deal being that I'm new and it gives me some practice. It just sucks cause I don't know anything and just gotta guess on what I'm doing. Anyways, mahalos for the quick response. Will look into them today. And will post pix when I get the chance today. Cheeeeeehoooooooooo


nah 808HI, I was just busting your balls it was a good deal given for what it is being used for, practice. gives you the hands on experience. 

what kind strains you thinking of getting? 

and ya, try post some pics later, so the gang can see what kine mold problems you working with.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Green Cure (potassium bicarbonate) is a product that will stop mold in it's track, it actually kills mold spores, Baking Soda (sodium bicarbonate) will also work, mix one tablespoon each of baking soda, horticultural oil(neem oil) and insecticidal soap together in one gallon of water. Then spray them down brah. Moving forward spray your plants with this concoction every two weeks as a preventive measure. cheehoo!


right on Coots! I gotta copy and paste this into my notepad so I no forget. some good info


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on Coots! I gotta copy and paste this into my notepad so I forget. some good info


Eh Doc go with the garden cure it only about $16 and it'll last a million years with a modest garden....there isn't a source here on the island that i have found, i'll swing by Ohana today to see if they get, otherwise you'll have to source it out on the .net..booo to dat shit!..the baking soda recipe is a great second alternative. Serenade also works if your vigilant with it, but a proper AACT tea will work just as good as Serenade, Serenade is noting more that a bacterial spray, this is how it works... good bacteria consuming the bad bacteria and fungus. It's all about building up a good colony of bacteria,once the colony is formed it's curtains for the bad beasties they will be consumed by the good beasties faster than they can reproduce

sorry for the ramble, you probably already know this about Serenade...thanks for the rep too!

Peace and Chicken Grease.....cheeeehooo!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Doc go with the garden cure it only about $16 and it'll last a million years with a modest garden....there isn't a source here on the island that i have found, i'll swing by Ohana today to see if they get, otherwise you'll have to source it out on the .net..booo to dat shit!..the baking soda recipe is a great second alternative. Serenade also works if your vigilant with it, but a proper AACT tea will work just as good as Serenade, Serenade is noting more that a bacterial spray, this is how it works... good bacteria consuming the bad bacteria and fungus. It's all about building up a good colony of bacteria,once the colony is formed it's curtains for the bad beasties they will be consumed by the good beasties faster than they can reproduce
> 
> sorry for the ramble, you probably already know this about Serenade...thanks for the rep too!
> 
> Peace and Chicken Grease.....cheeeehooo!


eh coots, right on my man. no worries about the rambling, that's some good rambling right there. keep up the rambling! hahaha

by the way, how long can I keep the baking soda home made mix before she go bad?


amazing how plants just like humans ya? my health problems was due to my bad bacteria outnumbering my good bacteria in my body because of my diest and lifestyle. I stay back to normal levels again taking my probiotics and some other things I when change in my diet and lifestyle. next time I like know more about plants, I gotta look into myself for get the answer. hmmmm... woah, the weed stay talking again! lol

Cheeeeeehooo!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> eh coots, right on my man. no worries about the rambling, that's some good rambling right there. keep up the rambling! hahaha
> 
> by the way, how long can I keep the baking soda home made mix before she go bad?
> 
> ...



Brah load up on sauerkraut,kim-chee, and my favorite miso! foods that have been fermented by lactic acid are a good source of probiotics, last month i made fermented pickles from my garden, man alive let me tell ya, I was producing bowel movements bigger than a babies arm, seriously i almost blew an ass gasket...

When you boil it all down mother nature really gives us what we need, as modern medicine keeps failing/killing us, society will eventually figure out that once was, still is....until then let the sheepal consume their poison, only the the mentally strong survive


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 12, 2012)

mahalo cooter for the recipe, appreciate it! i had one lying around but i lost it with the move.. 
hey doc heres the PPP  pretty tricky strain but get good growth! anyone try NL from Nirvana? i wasn't expecting to get Northern Lights but long story short after many emails and phones calls i'll just take what i got and not do business with those pricks again I guess I got two different pheno's going on??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> mahalo cooter for the recipe, appreciate it! i had one lying around but i lost it with the move..
> hey doc heres the PPP  pretty tricky strain but get good growth! anyone try NL from Nirvana? i wasn't expecting to get Northern Lights but long story short after many emails and phones calls i'll just take what i got and not do business with those pricks again I guess I got two different pheno's going on??
> View attachment 2209972View attachment 2209976


No Worries brah!...btw Nirvana sells turd bag genetics anyways, yeah there price is right but you can obtain better genetics spending the same amount of $$$ from reputable breeders, they're everywhere, you just need to do some research to find a breeder you like and trust, bummer they are fucking you over like that, you should go on there site and post you experience in their comment section.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

Eh Doc,

Ohana has GreenCure $18


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No Worries brah!...btw Nirvana sells turd bag genetics anyways, yeah there price is right but you can obtain better genetics spending the same amount of $$$ from reputable breeders, they're everywhere, you just need to do some research to find a breeder you like and trust, bummer they are fucking you over like that, you should go on there site and post you experience in their comment section.


hahahaha  yeah i heard the word about the turd, i did not order direct from the breeder tho so not baggin on Nirvana at all..wheres their NL from, it just says it's genetics are mostly indica..anyone know? yeah next season i'll take my rp og kush outta da cave and into the light! til then purplebud,white widow,leda uno sativa doms that are really starting to take off, i'll post some pics when their the "action" starts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> hahahaha  yeah i heard the word about the turd, i did not order direct from the breeder tho so not baggin on Nirvana at all..wheres their NL from, it just says it's genetics are mostly indica..anyone know? yeah next season i'll take my rp og kush outta da cave and into the light! til then purplebud,white widow,leda uno sativa doms that are really starting to take off, i'll post some pics when their the "action" starts


Shoots brah...post those pic's! NL is a Classic Indica, but if nirvana reworked it who knows, I'm sure it'll produce some killer smoke for you


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> eh coots, right on my man. no worries about the rambling, that's some good rambling right there. keep up the rambling! hahaha
> 
> by the way, how long can I keep the baking soda home made mix before she go bad?
> 
> ...


Nice doc, with an autoimmune disorder I too have studied alot, and agree about probiotics and your gut harboring 80% of your immune system. BTW, did u ever try that Vitalzyme enzymes product I told you about?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Brah load up on sauerkraut,kim-chee, and my favorite miso! foods that have been fermented by lactic acid are a good source of probiotics, last month i made fermented pickles from my garden, man alive let me tell ya, I was producing bowel movements bigger than a babies arm, seriously i almost blew an ass gasket...
> 
> When you boil it all down mother nature really gives us what we need, as modern medicine keeps failing/killing us, society will eventually figure out that once was, still is....until then let the sheepal consume their poison, only the the mentally strong survive


May I also recommed a cool product called "the perfect pickler" look it up. You can make your own home made fermented saurkraut, pickles, etc in a few days with just sea salt and water -I love mine. Also Natto is supposed to be awesome for you, but I haven't tried it and have a feeling it'll be too much of a strong taste I'm not acclimated to.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> mahalo cooter for the recipe, appreciate it! i had one lying around but i lost it with the move..
> hey doc heres the PPP  pretty tricky strain but get good growth! anyone try NL from Nirvana? i wasn't expecting to get Northern Lights but long story short after many emails and phones calls i'll just take what i got and not do business with those pricks again I guess I got two different pheno's going on??
> View attachment 2209972View attachment 2209976


eh right on spliff. looking good! 
ya stay kinda looking like two different phenos you get going on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Doc,
> 
> Ohana has GreenCure $18


right on Coots! mahalos


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Nice doc, with an autoimmune disorder I too have studied alot, and agree about probiotics and your gut harboring 80% of your immune system. BTW, did u ever try that Vitalzyme enzymes product I told you about?


*going for the hat trick here. 3 in a row lol*


no, never try em yet. good thing you reminded me, I forgot about it. I remember it being pretty pricey but you swore by it so I was real interested. thanks for the reminder. another post I gotta save in my personal notepad 

okay, I think I've said all I had to say for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> May I also recommed a cool product called "the perfect pickler" look it up. You can make your own home made fermented saurkraut, pickles, etc in a few days with just sea salt and water -I love mine. Also Natto is supposed to be awesome for you, but I haven't tried it and have a feeling it'll be too much of a strong taste I'm not acclimated to.


Sorry dude that stuff is complete dog shit, if i wanted to produce pickles that tasted like commercial pickles I'd simply go to the store and by them. That shit you're suggesting goes against everything i believe in. Mother Nature produces the best pickles...no need for any crutches in my kitchen.


----------



## cirE (Jun 13, 2012)

Im not able to grow right now, still waiting fo get my card, but I saw that a lot of you guys get one chameleon. I been trying to get one, but they already stay big at my pet stores. anyone on maui got a small one? i want him young so i can show my daughter and watch em grow.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 13, 2012)

i couldn't find any females for the longest than just around 3 weeks ago i found one right after posting on here, i was thinking to myself damn she's fat..couple days pass i come out in the morning to admire them and i stick my head right in front the cage like i usaully do and i didn't notice at first but it scared the shit outta me, baby jacksons everywhere. she had 17 of them!! later i read they stay pregnant six months before giving birth, lucky me? i let them go around my property, had to let my male go that i had for 3 years also.. he was ripping my female up with that horny bastard hadn't gotten pussy for 3 years


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> i couldn't find any females for the longest than just around 3 weeks ago i found one right after posting on here, i was thinking to myself damn she's fat..couple days pass i come out in the morning to admire them and i stick my head right in front the cage like i usaully do and i didn't notice at first but it scared the shit outta me, baby jacksons everywhere. she had 17 of them!! later i read they stay pregnant six months before giving birth, lucky me? i let them go around my property, had to let my male go that i had for 3 years also.. he was ripping my female up with that horny bastard hadn't gotten pussy for 3 years


You probable know this but had to make sure. My friend's had babies but he didn't keep everything wetter then normal and their little tongues got stuck on stuff the mom no worries. That's is my 2 cents. Hope the Nirvana goes good for you . I had some and it was ok but there are way better brands at least I didn't spend a lot of money but time is money. It is lunch time now but it sounded like someone was getting their plants taken that copter is very loud and still makes my heart jump even when I have the right amount of plants. Glad I didn't have to work today so I can watch the action.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry dude that stuff is complete dog shit, if i wanted to produce pickles that tasted like commercial pickles I'd simply go to the store and by them. That shit you're suggesting goes against everything i believe in. Mother Nature produces the best pickles...no need for any crutches in my kitchen.


I think you're mistaken, all it is is a jar with a special filling on top that helps the fermentation process while keeping the seal. All I do is add organic pickling cukes from my garden, with a little sea salt and some fresh dill and garlic and spices. I keep them around 65 degrees in my wine chiller and in 3 days I have home fermented pickles. The natural acid forms, and there is no vinegar added, they are completely alive with probiotics. Commercial pickles are basically boiled and canned in vinegar, and there is nothing alive about them, I fully agree! What did you think I was talking about?
This is it: http://www.perfectpickler.com/pages/How-It-Works.html


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 13, 2012)

cirE said:


> Im not able to grow right now, still waiting fo get my card, but I saw that a lot of you guys get one chameleon. I been trying to get one, but they already stay big at my pet stores. anyone on maui got a small one? i want him young so i can show my daughter and watch em grow.


I just grabbed one from Olinda, drive around up there and look in the trees man, they seem to have better temperments from the wild as they aren't treated horribly like in the pet stores.. There is an awesome site called "freerangechameleons" look it up and they have great ideas on how to care for them and not keep them in cages all sad...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> i couldn't find any females for the longest than just around 3 weeks ago i found one right after posting on here, i was thinking to myself damn she's fat..couple days pass i come out in the morning to admire them and i stick my head right in front the cage like i usaully do and i didn't notice at first but it scared the shit outta me, baby jacksons everywhere. she had 17 of them!! later i read they stay pregnant six months before giving birth, lucky me? i let them go around my property, had to let my male go that i had for 3 years also.. he was ripping my female up with that horny bastard hadn't gotten pussy for 3 years


lol- cracked me up man! I don't think it's a pussy, but a "cloaca" and it serves for the poop too. I think I've had a couple one night stands with girls that must've had the same thing. EWWW!


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 13, 2012)

cirE said:


> Im not able to grow right now, still waiting fo get my card, but I saw that a lot of you guys get one chameleon. I been trying to get one, but they already stay big at my pet stores. anyone on maui got a small one? i want him young so i can show my daughter and watch em grow.


I found a few dead ones outside my house, pretty big too. So they must be doing good in the wild, just go look for em, it's pretty fun.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 13, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> You probable know this but had to make sure. My friend's had babies but he didn't keep everything wetter then normal and their little tongues got stuck on stuff the mom no worries. That's is my 2 cents. Hope the Nirvana goes good for you . I had some and it was ok but there are way better brands at least I didn't spend a lot of money but time is money. It is lunch time now but it sounded like someone was getting their plants taken that copter is very loud and still makes my heart jump even when I have the right amount of plants. Glad I didn't have to work today so I can watch the action.


Thank you East, appreciate it. I took care of them for a week they were fine, I put fruit in with the babies, good ecosystem for nats to breed in and they were licking on the fruit. I live right up the mountain a couple miles from you, heres a pic of the chopper:

they were flying FUCKING low, sorry but fuck is my favorite adjective.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thank you East, appreciate it. I took care of them for a week they were fine, I put fruit in with the babies, good ecosystem for nats to breed in and they were licking on the fruit. I live right up the mountain a couple miles from you, heres a pic of the chopper:
> View attachment 2211768
> they were flying FUCKING low, sorry but fuck is my favorite adjective.


That's cool bro, it happens to be my favorite VERB! LOL


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 13, 2012)

that too


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 13, 2012)

That was him and this morning he had a friend but I never saw it. They will probable be back one more time this week.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 14, 2012)

The other one was grey, i hate how they tell us GH is "self" funded and in order for them to still get funds is to..well you know, and how GH is still around to make funds for other drug eradication programs..these bastards better not forget i have the right to bear arms and an ohana as far as i look at it that could be a "terrorist" for all i know  frustrates me how i never noticed them until i went legal.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## 808HI (Jun 14, 2012)

heres some pics of the areas i found mold on. i went to ohanas in kaneohe and dey never have that greencure stuff. any other suggestions. and hows dis dirty little worm.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 14, 2012)

a few of my favorite pics of the day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2012)

oh yeah. I would cut that moldy part off. and that's from those caterpillars/worms whatever is on your finger. I think all of us who grew outdoors here encountered that once in their grow life.

you should take some time in your garden to inspect those plants for more and if you see any, pull em off.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 14, 2012)

808HI said:


> heres some pics of the areas i found mold on. i went to ohanas in kaneohe and dey never have that greencure stuff. any other suggestions. and hows dis dirty little worm.


There is another Bicarbonate it is called Old Fashion Koolaau Farmers should have. Get something to kill those worms they are causing some of the rot. They are many types be sure to use a sticker Tri ton -b I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I think you're mistaken, all it is is a jar with a special filling on top that helps the fermentation process while keeping the seal. All I do is add organic pickling cukes from my garden, with a little sea salt and some fresh dill and garlic and spices. I keep them around 65 degrees in my wine chiller and in 3 days I have home fermented pickles. The natural acid forms, and there is no vinegar added, they are completely alive with probiotics. Commercial pickles are basically boiled and canned in vinegar, and there is nothing alive about them, I fully agree! What did you think I was talking about?
> This is it: http://www.perfectpickler.com/pages/How-It-Works.html


You're assuming that I'm actually putting any thought into what you have to say... i really don't want to be an asshole to you, that's not my intention, but i really don't find much value in your opinion/opinions or anything else you might have to say.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2012)

808HI said:


> heres some pics of the areas i found mold on. i went to ohanas in kaneohe and dey never have that greencure stuff. any other suggestions. and hows dis dirty little worm.


try this homemade mixture with baking soda Coots when mention.


[email protected] said:


> Green Cure (potassium bicarbonate) is a product that will stop mold in it's track, it actually kills mold spores, Baking Soda (sodium bicarbonate) will also work, mix one tablespoon each of baking soda, horticultural oil(neem oil) and insecticidal soap together in one gallon of water. Then spray them down brah. Moving forward spray your plants with this concoction every two weeks as a preventive measure. cheehoo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc,

Your signatures are classic! LMFAO!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Doc,
> 
> Your signatures are classic! LMFAO!


Bahahahaha! I know right, lol


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 14, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2212250View attachment 2212256View attachment 2212251View attachment 2212252View attachment 2212253View attachment 2212254View attachment 2212255
> a few of my favorite pics of the day.


you can probably take that thing down soon, like week or so looks like to me and still be in the smokeable range. i would just chop off the brown mold out and let her grow. i WOULD NOT be putting any kind of spray or anything on those buds at this point. let mother nature get her cut and you can have the rest. if you can move her, just put her under something to keep the rain off of her if at all possible. pick off all caterpillars you see and last of all that is a very nice plant my friend!! great job!!!!


----------



## 808HI (Jun 14, 2012)

Braddahs, mahalos for the tips. Will def make some of that mix up and use it as a preventative measure. mahalos for all useful info let's hope this harvest brings me much joy. It already has. Again, this is my first grow so I can only expect things to get better. Now I just gotta find some good genetics. Aurite. Alohas braddahs


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 14, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thank you East, appreciate it. I took care of them for a week they were fine, I put fruit in with the babies, good ecosystem for nats to breed in and they were licking on the fruit. I live right up the mountain a couple miles from you, heres a pic of the chopper:
> View attachment 2211768
> they were flying FUCKING low, sorry but fuck is my favorite adjective.


So where are today's pics Fuck 4 hours of them you would think 1 hour would be enough but no my wife just laughs and says fuckem.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 14, 2012)

Cuz they ain't finding shit those desperate bastards! but cheese and rice man I know, I wouldn't doubt it if they come back tomorrow also. My wifey was getting pissed because they were flying so low, and when she gets mad it starts a chain reaction so she had me going too..no pics today haha, but GH probably got a nice mental image of my okole off my porch today


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure if anybody on here has mentioned this, but if you guys are planning on ordering seeds soon, now might be a good time. The euro is down and I've noticed that seed prices have dropped at a couple of seedbanks (the attitude, nirvana) in the past few weeks. I wanted to order some Kali Mist seeds from The Attitude and I think they were around $125 a month ago or so, last week they were around $119 and now they're $108. I have to wait for a little while longer anyhow. I finally got to get on a computer after packing and moving for the past few weeks. Moving back to Maui tomorrow. I'm going to miss the Big Island, it's so rad on so many levels; definitely more my style, but my wife is too sensitive to the vog. Oh well, live and learn I guess. Maui's cool too, just in different ways. And I got to agree that the Doc has some pretty great quotes for his signature lines.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You're assuming that I'm actually putting any thought into what you have to say... i really don't want to be an asshole to you, that's not my intention, but i really don't find much value in your opinion/opinions or anything else you might have to say.


It's refreshing to see such honesty in a time where the world is so full of bull and fake politeness. Not only will I like this, but I've repped you again as per the usual schedule...  Seriously, I'm so used to getting my ass kissed, it's pretty nice to get a little hazing once in a while from Coot... You'd think I'd want to curse you with regularity or something, bit nope... Luv ya all the same my man...

I'm on a plane to Oahu this morning, gotta head over for some business that'll turn into a leisurely weekend. Look out Femme Nu!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You're assuming that I'm actually putting any thought into what you have to say... i really don't want to be an asshole to you, that's not my intention, but i really don't find much value in your opinion/opinions or anything else you might have to say.





Trichy Bastard said:


> It's refreshing to see such honesty in a time where the world is so full of bull and fake politeness. Not only will I like this, but I've repped you again as per the usual schedule...  Seriously, I'm so used to getting my ass kissed, it's pretty nice to get a little hazing once in a while from Coot... You'd think I'd want to curse you with regularity or something, bit nope... Luv ya all the same my man...
> 
> I'm on a plane to Oahu this morning, gotta head over for some business that'll turn into a leisurely weekend. Look out Femme Nu![/Q
> 
> you two should hook up and get pickled !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> you two should hook up and get pickled !


 lmao!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 15, 2012)

hoping to get these done by the middle/end of july that would be good. a couple of nice sweeties, cant wait to smoke dat shit!!

one sativa girl in the ground getting ready to explode and one in the pot just put out a few days ago and is going into the big pot when i pull those out.

one love. happy aloha friday sistahs and braddahs!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 15, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> hoping to get these done by the middle/end of july that would be good. a couple of nice sweeties, cant wait to smoke dat shit!!
> 
> one sativa girl in the ground getting ready to explode and one in the pot just put out a few days ago and is going into the big pot when i pull those out.
> 
> one love. happy aloha friday sistahs and braddahs!!!


Dat shit looks pretty dam nice ,they look a lot like mine. Mid July sounds about right and the weather should be great so we can really finish them out. Spock you latter


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 16, 2012)

Surfedout Here some shots of those plants we were talking about. First is the Train x Twisted then the Train x 707 my close up shots were bad my hand was still slaking the last shot.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 16, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> hoping to get these done by the middle/end of july that would be good. a couple of nice sweeties, cant wait to smoke dat shit!!
> 
> one sativa girl in the ground getting ready to explode and one in the pot just put out a few days ago and is going into the big pot when i pull those out.
> 
> one love. happy aloha friday sistahs and braddahs!!!


looking good brah!! what you got those first two sweeties under?


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the NY og something or another.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> Trichy Bastard said:
> 
> 
> > It's refreshing to see such honesty in a time where the world is so full of bull and fake politeness. Not only will I like this, but I've repped you again as per the usual schedule...  Seriously, I'm so used to getting my ass kissed, it's pretty nice to get a little hazing once in a while from Coot... You'd think I'd want to curse you with regularity or something, bit nope... Luv ya all the same my man...
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 16, 2012)

I would like your thoughts. Male turning female. I think DJ said they were special or are they just another hermie?
Mahalo Guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> I would like your thoughts. Male turning female. I think DJ said they were special or are they just another hermie?
> Mahalo Guys
> View attachment 2215190View attachment 2215191View attachment 2215192


I'd keep the pollen and mess around with it. if you no llike the pollen, send some to me and I'll mess with it


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 16, 2012)

The fabulous 5 

"thats the lead singer on the left" ........ cant wait for the concert


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 16, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> looking good brah!! what you got those first two sweeties under?


i just got a carport and did the GH thing with it. the thing that i fucked up with was not getting the 100' roll in stead of the cheaper roll. i know for next time tho.  i can fit my whole med garden under it and be ok.

aloha everybody mahalo for the interest! i will try to update before the end chop. shootz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 16, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Surfedout Here some shots of those plants we were talking about. First is the Train x Twisted then the Train x 707 my close up shots were bad my hand was still slakingView attachment 2214500View attachment 2214501View attachment 2214502View attachment 2214503View attachment 2214504 the last shot.


beautiful girls you got their east, my camera was a little tricky at first too , man I had something to say..fuck i forget,this damn butter is good!! eh guys if you ever like make some good butter put 2 oz of da good trim into 1lb butter, turn croc pot on low and top off water, let em cook for 1 day. bugga is ono! sshxcheese still going from the fruits to the roots and back out to the shoooooooots cheeeehoooo!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 16, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> The fabulous 5
> 
> "thats the lead singer on the left" ........ cant wait for the concert
> 
> ...


that rockstar get some groupies!! awesome buddha by the way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> The fabulous 5
> 
> "thats the lead singer on the left" ........ cant wait for the concert
> 
> ...


beautiful stuff pepper!!


----------



## 808HI (Jun 17, 2012)

Just chopped her today;( fuck dat was nice watching her grow but now she going be better smoked Will post da pix tomorrow Pep, yo setup is sick, where can I get tickets to watch ur band play live. That's the shit bro. Shoots


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Just chopped her today;( fuck dat was nice watching her grow but now she going be better smoked Will post da pix tomorrow Pep, yo setup is sick, where can I get tickets to watch ur band play live. That's the shit bro. Shoots



hahahaaaa....... thanks man !


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 17, 2012)

Glad to have this reserve plant to set out after discoving my 8' BBW had cocknballzz the other day , caught her red handed and chopped her ass down bfore she pollen Nutted allover the FAB5 .... I ADMIT ITS FUNNY NOW , 
but on that day it was eviction time, never had a bitch with a bomb laddddat ..... i think my neighbors are pregnant..


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 17, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> Glad to have this reserve plant to set out after discoving my 8' BBW had cocknballzz the other day , caught her red handed and chopped her ass down bfore she pollen Nutted allover the FAB5 .... I ADMIT ITS FUNNY NOW ,
> but on that day it was eviction time, never had a bitch with a bomb laddddat ..... i think my neighbors are pregnant..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216580


dang brah! sorry to hear that, i was real excited for ya too. now take real good care of this reserve you got going!!


----------



## sine143 (Jun 17, 2012)

bout to head over to oahu from the mainland tmrw. sure gonna miss my smoke...


----------



## 808HI (Jun 17, 2012)

What part mainland u coming from?


----------



## sine143 (Jun 17, 2012)

east coast


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> Glad to have this reserve plant to set out after discoving my 8' BBW had cocknballzz the other day , caught her red handed and chopped her ass down bfore she pollen Nutted allover the FAB5 .... I ADMIT ITS FUNNY NOW ,
> but on that day it was eviction time, never had a bitch with a bomb laddddat ..... i think my neighbors are pregnant..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216580


aww man, that's sad to hear. good thing you had one on da side for fall back on. at least you still get da Fab5. that was one beautiful set-up you had with 5 on the dice


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 19, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> Glad to have this reserve plant to set out after discoving my 8' BBW had cocknballzz the other day , caught her red handed and chopped her ass down bfore she pollen Nutted allover the FAB5 .... I ADMIT ITS FUNNY NOW ,
> but on that day it was eviction time, never had a bitch with a bomb laddddat ..... i think my neighbors are pregnant..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216580


Good thing you got it in time. Pepper from your pic now i know who you are. From the back you look like The most interesting man in the World. Where is the beer. Have you ever seen how Beer changed the world Net Flicks it is good. I have to wipe the mold off my cords. A new house to fram not many these days. 
Got to go water.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

Watch your coolito's boys and girls!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Watch your coolito's boys and girls!
> 
> View attachment 2219528


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like they added a few birds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Watch your coolito's boys and girls!
> 
> View attachment 2219528


I just came back from surfing with kkday and when we were on the freeway we saw those 2 birds with 2 other white birds taking off and heading out to do their BS. lose money


----------



## sine143 (Jun 19, 2012)

well, finally awake enough to explore. just drove around the east coast of oahu, going to grab some food. hope I can find some smoke.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just came back from surfing with kkday and when we were on the freeway we saw those 2 birds with 2 other white birds taking off and heading out to do their BS. lose money


such a waste of resources!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

Yellow birds and random people asking for smoke....connect the dots boys!


----------



## sine143 (Jun 19, 2012)

no one asking for smoke. just people looking . Time to tap into the edibles I made before making the plane ride.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 19, 2012)

sin143 almost every post you've posted is either against what we're about or is 
"hinting" illegal imo, my advice is to get the hell off RIU and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 19, 2012)

manana .... longest day of the year


----------



## sine143 (Jun 19, 2012)

sorry guys. wasnt trying to step on anyone in here. In the eyes of the fed we're all illegal. Since I dont live in a wonderland state where there's legislature that leads people to believe they are within the statues of the law, I guess I didnt filter myself well enough to talk amongst you guys. Enjoy your meds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2012)

sine143 said:


> sorry guys. wasnt trying to step on anyone in here. In the eyes of the fed we're all illegal. Since I dont live in a wonderland state where there's legislature that leads people to believe they are within the statues of the law, I guess I didnt filter myself well enough to talk amongst you guys. Enjoy your meds.


how come you didn't just bring weed with you? I'm always packing any time I take a flight anywhere. it's either that or I twiddle my thumbs hoping I get a hook-up. I usually always go for the guarantee and pack my own stash


----------



## sine143 (Jun 20, 2012)

Packed up a big box of edibles. cupcakes and fruity pebble treats. Does the job a little too well. I've woken up 12-14 hours later still over medicated every time I've eaten them thus far (even in half doses). + the hour to 1.5 hours for onset is a it of a negative as well. 

I travelled with people I care about. weed isnt worth it to land any of them in TSA hell.

*edit

sorry hawaii growers and others who post on this thread. Ive been shitty and threadjacked/ added no useful information, this will be my last post in the thread.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 20, 2012)

sine143 said:


> Packed up a big box of edibles. cupcakes and fruity pebble treats. Does the job a little too well. I've woken up 12-14 hours later still over medicated every time I've eaten them thus far (even in half doses). + the hour to 1.5 hours for onset is a it of a negative as well.
> 
> I travelled with people I care about. weed isnt worth it to land any of them in TSA hell.
> 
> ...


What's threadjacked mean?


----------



## grassified (Jun 20, 2012)

happy summer solstice 2012! Hope all the outdoors girls enjoy it!

Personally ill be surfing till sunset


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 20, 2012)

threadjack is when they take your car and your clothes


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

*

http://i.imgur.com/xY1IN.gif*


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn it Cooter, I'm at Starbucks hit the above link and got stink eye from the old ladies next to me........loven it...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 20, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Damn it Cooter, I'm at Starbucks hit the above link and got stink eye from the old ladies next to me........loven it...


LMAO I know my wifey was right behind me when I clicked that! *spliff nervous chuckle turns around and looks like a little kid who got caught in the cookie jar
Even when I look across the room after reading Puna's post she's giving me a little glare


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Damn it Cooter, I'm at Starbucks hit the above link and got stink eye from the old ladies next to me........loven it...


hahaha classic brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> LMAO I know my wifey was right behind me when I clicked that! *spliff nervous chuckle turns around and looks like a little kid who got caught in the cookie jar
> Even when I look across the room after reading Puna's post she's giving me a little glare


Few pimp slaps should take care of that Spliffy


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xY1IN.gif*http://i.imgur.com/xY1IN.gif


 It's miraculous! Somehow this video has been able to directly control my hydraulic keyboard stand. Had a bit of a problem when trying to roll the chair backwards however


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Watch your coolito's boys and girls!
> 
> View attachment 2219528


these guys just finished up a two hour aerial harrassment on the leeward coast


----------



## 808HI (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey pep, what island u on? Oahu still get gh?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> these guys just finished up a two hour aerial harrassment on the leeward coast [/QUOT
> 
> mine are covered...so GH can eat the corn out of my shit!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Few pimp slaps should take care of that Spliffy


hahaha yup!! today is the longest day of the year, and the longest day of rain i've had 
heres some t5 action, coot you using yours still?


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 20, 2012)

Aloha to the RIP "808" da kine forum~

I am new to here (kinda) and kinda new to growing. Someone from here was kind enough to drop a link to you guys so I could come da kine and talk story, yeah? I am in the process of going through the thread bc, wow! some interesting stuff fo shu'a! (and way entertaining & educational too). I'll check back often (code for I'll be "stalking" you guys on a semi-regular basis").

 a hui hou

pua~


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> hahaha yup!! today is the longest day of the year, and the longest day of rain i've had
> heres some t5 action, coot you using yours still?
> View attachment 2221415


Nice Spliff!...do you ever run into heat problems with the light that close or is it further away than it appears in the pic?...I use my T5 at night....during the day the kids go outside and soak up the free rays! Next month I'm planting Killing Fields, start to finish outdoors...I've got Sannie's version of Jack Herer in the dojo at the moment, since I've never grown it out, i'm kinda excited to see what they'll do with a 3 week veg, if they live up to the hype it should be a fairly impressive grow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha to the RIP "808" da kine forum~
> 
> I am new to here (kinda) and kinda new to growing. Someone from here was kind enough to drop a link to you guys so I could come da kine and talk story, yeah? I am in the process of going through the thread bc, wow! some interesting stuff fo shu'a! (and way entertaining & educational too). I'll check back often (code for I'll be "stalking" you guys on a semi-regular basis").
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread man!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Spliff!...do you ever run into heat problems with the light that close or is it further away than it appears in the pic?...I use my T5 at night....during the day the kids go outside and soak up the free rays! Next month I'm planting Killing Fields, start to finish outdoors...I've got Sannie's version of Jack Herer in the dojo at the moment, since I've never grown it out, i'm kinda excited to see what they'll do with a 3 week veg, if they live up to the hype it should be a fairly impressive grow.


Not too bad hottest it got in their that I seen was 79 degree's, just got a t44 in a closest with a fan blowing back and forth then another little 4 inch intake fan that is being used as an exhaust fan. if you look at the branch all the way to the left you can see some damage from my light, but that's cuz one of my ties came loose so it was growing into the light for half the day. takes up 2/3 of the light legnth some purple bud been vegging for almost 7 weeks. i cannot wait to throw this one outside!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 21, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha to the RIP "808" da kine forum~
> 
> I am new to here (kinda) and kinda new to growing. Someone from here was kind enough to drop a link to you guys so I could come da kine and talk story, yeah? I am in the process of going through the thread bc, wow! some interesting stuff fo shu'a! (and way entertaining & educational too). I'll check back often (code for I'll be "stalking" you guys on a semi-regular basis").
> 
> ...


Howzit Hapa, welcome to da thread  hope your doing good brah! Thanks for stopping by~~


----------



## grassified (Jun 21, 2012)

I expected my seeds to arrive today, but they have not still.

I got some Satori and a sativa strain by ACE seeds, called Golden Tiger. Can't wait to try it out, guess im started rather late this year.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 21, 2012)

What da fawk? Where in the hell are all these resources coming from? I get that the Feds fund the program, but has funding increased? That is a significant boost in total resources. I'm guessing if GH seizures were up that would equate to better funding, but I've read nothing to suggest that there is a huge increase in seizures. Burns my fucking hole that so much is expended on something that mother earth provides naturally. Hey, how bout you solve the ice issue. Rant over.

Oh yeah, Jilly harvest was epic... EPIC!! Will have to put some in long term storage. Smoke report... Comes on like a sledgehammer, but without the couch lock coma. A very "up" high. Not a couch lock fan. I like to do shit. Once summer is over I'm planning on either Sage & Sour or OG Kush. Not sure yet.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 21, 2012)

cheeeeeeeeeeehooooooooooooo. Guys, how long should i be hanging to dry. so far the stem bends but dont snap. lmk what u guys think. shoots


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 21, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2221778View attachment 2221779View attachment 2221780View attachment 2221781
> cheeeeeeeeeeehooooooooooooo. Guys, how long should i be hanging to dry. so far the stem bends but dont snap. lmk what u guys think. shoots


I like sampo lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2221778View attachment 2221779View attachment 2221780View attachment 2221781
> cheeeeeeeeeeehooooooooooooo. Guys, how long should i be hanging to dry. so far the stem bends but dont snap. lmk what u guys think. shoots


cheeeeoooooo! awesome brah.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2221778View attachment 2221779View attachment 2221780View attachment 2221781
> cheeeeeeeeeeehooooooooooooo. Guys, how long should i be hanging to dry. so far the stem bends but dont snap. lmk what u guys think. shoots


Killer Harvest Brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgrB2Wmh5s&feature=share


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2012)

hahahahahaha!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgrB2Wmh5s&feature=share


 Answer the fucken question bitch!!! Hummmmm is not a answer.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 21, 2012)

What a stupid bitch. She prolly don't even smoke and she can't talk straight. Poli Poli Poli politician, can u make the right decision, for all of us. I'm gonna go enjoy mi likkle collie tree. Shoots. Mahalos braddahs for da kind words. Anyone got any feedback on how they choose to dry and cure their mmj?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 21, 2012)

808HI said:


> What a stupid bitch. She prolly don't even smoke and she can't talk straight. Poli Poli Poli politician, can u make the right decision, for all of us. I'm gonna go enjoy mi likkle collie tree. Shoots. Mahalos braddahs for da kind words. Anyone got any feedback on how they choose to dry and cure their mmj?


It might be pretty extreme, but I just came across a curing method called "the Simon Method" if you search for it on icmag there's a good thread- it takes all the guesswork out and should give a perfect cure. I'll probably try it sometime and see if a hydrogrometer can tell better than me.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to the thread man!


Thank you for the welcome~

I'll be lookin forward to seein ur outdoor grow esp with the (version of...) Jack! That will be a sight to behold!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 21, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Howzit Hapa, welcome to da thread  hope your doing good brah! Thanks for stopping by~~


 Mahalo braddah~

Doin excellent. Soooo glad I found you guys here! Cannot wait to see what you've been up to.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgrB2Wmh5s&feature=share


OMFG! Its a wonder anything can ever get done with all the "duckin & bobbin'" to avoid questions... geeeezzzz

Great vid so ty~


----------



## grassified (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgrB2Wmh5s&feature=share



lmfao that has got to be one of the dumbest videos i've ever seen, I cannot believe this is on c-span. Gotta love Colorado and the reps they elect LOL.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgrB2Wmh5s&feature=share


Coot - Excellent find and excellent post. That clip was very telling. 1. A ballsy congressmen from an MMJ state taking to the head of the DEA in front of his (I'm sure MUCH more conservative) colleagues. 2. The complete ineptitude of a department executive to formulate a coherent response. This d-bag is charged with running the DEA? We are all fawked. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgrB2Wmh5s&feature=share


it's so hard for me to watch shit like that. makes me pissed. I wanna just reach out and slap the dumb bitch


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2012)

Fuzznutz said:


> Coot - Excellent find and excellent post. That clip was very telling. 1. A ballsy congressmen from an MMJ state taking to the head of the DEA in front of his (I'm sure MUCH more conservative) colleagues. 2. The complete ineptitude of a department executive to formulate a coherent response. This d-bag is charged with running the DEA? We are all fawked. Un-fucking-believable.


She's just a stooge, and there are shit loads of them in our government. Her testimony is pretty jaw dropping, but I'm not surprised by it at all. I've learned with the government, if something makes sense it just hasn't been corrupted yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's so hard for me to watch shit like that. makes me pissed. I wanna just reach out and slap the dumb bitch


It would be interesting to see who appointed her for the position or at least find out her previous employment history, usually these stooges come from the commercial insdustry, i bet she has ties to the pharmaceutical or the Tobacco/Alcohol industry.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 22, 2012)

it is one of the things that really pissed me off about Obama! After all that crap about Obama saying his admin. would be moved by science, and not politics.......what does he do? He leaves her as head of DEA as a Bush holdover!? That right there showed me that Obama truly wasn't serious about cannabis reform of any kind. Plus he'd always make these fucking remarks as if cannabis is some kind of a joke. But I 've got my fingers crossed that either outta desperation, or if re-elected, Obama will do that right thing by medical cannabis. Plus, he doesn't want Nancy Pelosi all over him daily about why he's still allowing the DEA raids on California Dispensaries, etc.,etc...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

I would NEVER believe what a politician says.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would NEVER believe what a politician says.


Do you know how to tell when a politician is lying? heh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> it is one of the things that really pissed me off about Obama! After all that crap about Obama saying his admin. would be moved by science, and not politics.......what does he do? He leaves her as head of DEA as a Bush holdover!? That right there showed me that Obama truly wasn't serious about cannabis reform of any kind. Plus he'd always make these fucking remarks as if cannabis is some kind of a joke. But I 've got my fingers crossed that either outta desperation, or if re-elected, Obama will do that right thing by medical cannabis. Plus, he doesn't want Nancy Pelosi all over him daily about why he's still allowing the DEA raids on California Dispensaries, etc.,etc...


That why i always vote 3rd party! I can rest my head at night knowing the dickhead I voted for isn't trying to lock me up for growing my own medicine!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would NEVER believe what a politician says.


And the two terms sound like an oxymoron (Believe -politician). No wonder, basically lying has become the standard for all of them. They must figure they have to resort to the same tactics as the others in order to win, I mean if the other runningmates are lying, then how could you possibly get elected by not trying to please everyone on all sides of the fence too. There should be laws at least holding a politician lightly to his campaign outline and promises, wtf... The election process is sour to the core and if I were allowed to make any change to the country for a day it would be to illegalize lobbying and make elections have zero funding by law, even by the politician themselves. The only part of the election process would be weekly televised debates paid by the taxes so the only advantage one has over the other is their actual qualifications and what they say they'll do. And then they have to be held to it in their term unless a darn good reason as to why not is decided in a court. Call me crazy, but that's my dream...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 22, 2012)

This is what she needs Train X Twisted sis 3 more weeks. July will be fun.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 22, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> This is what she needs Train X Twisted sis 3 more weeks. July will be fun.View attachment 2223889View attachment 2223890


way to post up east , udder budzz ... and dbl thx for bumpin us off the political subject non sense


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 22, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> This is what she needs Train X Twisted sis 3 more weeks. July will be fun.View attachment 2223889View attachment 2223890


East - Sweet!! Thick trichs.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 23, 2012)

Pepperbelly, I'd love to act like an "Ostrich", and stick my head in the ground every time something comes up that you don't agree with. But being apathetic to national politics is fucking nuts! I would change course if I were you. I mean we all have to! Sure, it would be sweet to ride with the third party candidates. After all Johnson & Grey have our best interest at heart. But these two will be the Ralph Nader of 2012. Vote for them and we might wake up one morning to find a Mormon, Mitt Romney residing at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.!! Pepperbelly, do you think Romney will allow dispensaries to flourish? Fuck no, he will declare war on medical cannabis in each medical state too. Your days of having an outdoor garden will be numbered if you remain apathetic to the cause!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you guys seen this. http://www.globalbuckets.org/p/grow-bags.html Using reusable shopping bags for airpots. Seems like a good cheap idea if you didn't have to move them around much. If someone did get the interest to use the reusable shopping bags you would want to check out this link too http://www.consumerfreedom.com/downloads/ccf_bag_report.pdf It's weird that there would be that much lead in shopping bags, but China's cost cutting tactics don't surprise me much anymore.

I actually made a bunch out of ground cover cloth. I cut and sewed them together using a sewing machine and heavy duty UV resistant nylon thread. It's about as cheap as it gets for airpots and you can probably make 1000 bags out of one roll of ground cover cloth, but it's pretty time consuming. They held together fine after I did a few prototypes and it probably cost me about 10 cents for a 15 gallon airpot. Just an idea for the budget conscious grower.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2012)

That's some great info Rikdabrick! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 23, 2012)

i was offered a job to sew 1000 of those pots up for a guys orchid farm, after making a couple i had to decline. rik dat wasn't you was it?  very time consuming indeed..i seen a guy use the handles on his grocery bag to hold down his branches..thanks for the info on the lead! good stuff brah mahalo for sharing.

heres some trich shots i took today~~


----------



## grassified (Jun 23, 2012)

Still haven't gotten my seeds, think customs got it been 2 weeks now, ill give it 3 more days then i'm gonna break down and cry, I thought id have little seedlings by now :'(

But the great thing about hawaii is it doesn't matter how late you start!



------------------POLITICS HATERS AND OBAMA LOVERS DO NOT READ BELOW THIS LINE----





Puna Bud said:


> Pepperbelly, I'd love to act like an "Ostrich", and stick my head in the ground every time something comes up that you don't agree with. But being apathetic to national politics is fucking nuts! I would change course if I were you. I mean we all have to! Sure, it would be sweet to ride with the third party candidates. After all Johnson & Grey have our best interest at heart. But these two will be the Ralph Nader of 2012. Vote for them and we might wake up one morning to find a Mormon, Mitt Romney residing at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.!! Pepperbelly, do you think Romney will allow dispensaries to flourish? Fuck no, he will declare war on medical cannabis in each medical state too. Your days of having an outdoor garden will be numbered if you remain apathetic to the cause!



Honestly Puna I don't think he will be any worse than obama, no better but no worse. The whole marijuana thing has been swept under the rug, right now I think both parties are content with this medical marijuana deal going on because its not full legalization, I think we will continue to see the same old shit happening for the next 4 years, dispensaries getting raided every now and then, green harvest flying, ~200k marijuana related arrests every year.. Romney will not declare full on drug war, no politician will, after Bush's failed "War on Drugs", and "drug war" idea will not be so hot.

Obama already fucked up my future, i'm still young, he has done well for you older folks puna esp. if he gets obamacare passed through (next week folks!!)
I am voting for Romney. Sorry but now I will have a good chunk of disposable income taken out of my life because of obama and I do not support the healthcare bill either, I know a lot of people are gonna shit on me for saying this but come at me, its what politics is all about.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry about your seed Grassified, I'll cross fiongers for ya. See for me politics is like religion, I have my opinions, but never get huffy with the next guy for his differing opinions because I figure none of will know for sure the outcomes until in hindsight


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 23, 2012)

im about to watch rich and wanderlei go at it, cannot wait for this rematch!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2012)

politics, religion = a bunch of hypocrites


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 23, 2012)

Grass - Feel your pain on the beans. If they were snatched you will be recieving a letter from Customs detailing how your shipment was confiscated. The letter will also indicate that you have been assigned a "case number". Don't know what the fuck that means though. I'm about 79/30 on beans getting through. I figure once USPS completes consolidation at sorting facilities more beans will get through to us here. Less resources to keep up with flow. 

I haven't tried Sannies yet, but may give them a try and see if their stealth is any better. Oh, I find that keep order very small works. At least for me. Best of luck. Let us know if your stuff arrives. 




grassified said:


> Still haven't gotten my seeds, think customs got it been 2 weeks now, ill give it 3 more days then i'm gonna break down and cry, I thought id have little seedlings by now :'(
> 
> But the great thing about hawaii is it doesn't matter how late you start!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn, getto birds were out hard today. These guys were the lowest and closest I've ever seen. Had my heart racing a bit. Thought they were gonna land in my backyard and pull some "federal" shit. Fawkers swooped in hard and fast. They hovered for 6-7 minutes with binoculars checking stuff out. WTF.


----------



## grassified (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuzznutz said:


> Grass - Feel your pain on the beans. If they were snatched you will be recieving a letter from Customs detailing how your shipment was confiscated. The letter will also indicate that you have been assigned a "case number". Don't know what the fuck that means though. I'm about 79/30 on beans getting through. I figure once USPS completes consolidation at sorting facilities more beans will get through to us here. Less resources to keep up with flow.
> 
> I haven't tried Sannies yet, but may give them a try and see if their stealth is any better. Oh, I find that keep order very small works. At least for me. Best of luck. Let us know if your stuff arrives.


i'm getting a feeling my world of seeds order may have indeed been snatched, no big deal though, i'm happy i got my ACE (read below)


Trichy Bastard said:


> Sorry about your seed Grassified, I'll cross fiongers for ya. See for me politics is like religion, I have my opinions, but never get huffy with the next guy for his differing opinions because I figure none of will know for sure the outcomes until in hindsight


haha trichy its funny because you said you'd keep your fingers crossed at 2:52 and at 3 o' clock sharp I got a doorbell ring, and I got my seeds! not the ones I was expecting though, i got my ACE seeds I ordered a week ago, amazingly fast shipping for something coming from europe! But the World of Seeds order for satori placed over 2 weeks ago has still not arrived.

But I don't care! Because I was looking forward to the ace seeds more anyway!! 




Dunno why this thing is sideways, oh well you get the picture.

Got 12 tropical mix/ 12 golden tiger.

The tropical mix has some REALLY interesting 100% landrace sativas (full on 18 weekers) go to ACE's website to see the selection. 

I hope everything goes well and I can show u guys some sativas in their natural habitat 

EDIT: oh yeah I got 6 GT and 9 TM going right now, saved 6 GT and 3 TM for a different time. wish THEM luck! They are all alone in the mountains now...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to think I helped, but since I made a religious comment it was probably Jesus who did the work... You'll know when the seedlings start budding on water bro... Oh, wait- that's just hydro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

grassified said:


> i'm getting a feeling my world of seeds order may have indeed been snatched, no big deal though, i'm happy i got my ACE (read below)
> 
> 
> haha trichy its funny because you said you'd keep your fingers crossed at 2:52 and at 3 o' clock sharp I got a doorbell ring, and I got my seeds! not the ones I was expecting though, i got my ACE seeds I ordered a week ago, amazingly fast shipping for something coming from europe! But the World of Seeds order for satori placed over 2 weeks ago has still not arrived.
> ...


hey grass, you germ your seeds up in the mountain? or you put out little starters? ........ and I hope you get the satori dude. I was really interested to see how they'd do in the mountains


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 24, 2012)

i could bomb this thread with my political opinion but i dont , there are other places folks can go to do that .
this thread is good for a peaceful easy feeling , dont let me down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2012)

Herijuana


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Herijuana
> View attachment 2226420View attachment 2226421


I see the frost fairy visited you recently and busted a nut all on your plants. sweet!!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Herijuana
> View attachment 2226420View attachment 2226421


i got a peaceful easy feelin goin again ... thx cooter !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I see the frost fairy visited you recently and busted a nut all on your plants. sweet!!


That what she looks like at 8 weeks, she's done, but I'm looking for 50/50's for this plant....i want to make a few friends take a nap after a few rips....lmao!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> i got a peaceful easy feelin goin again ... thx cooter !


No worries brah! hope you have a great Sunday!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 24, 2012)

grassified said:


> I expected my seeds to arrive today, but they have not still.
> 
> I got some Satori and a sativa strain by ACE seeds, called Golden Tiger. Can't wait to try it out, guess im started rather late this year.


 NICE ONE!! I just got some Satori too, but I was gonna wait til my tent cleared out a lil and then do a bunch straight from seed. I have heard so much and have tasted so... *NONE*! so there it is  Golden Tiger sounds so interesting and ahhh... T-A-L-L! Can't wait to see da kine~


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 24, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> This is what she needs Train X Twisted sis 3 more weeks. July will be fun.View attachment 2223889View attachment 2223890


those wahines are be-you-tee-full! Seriously tho... WoW!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome about ur delievery, interesting they are from ACE Seeds as they have a strain (or 10, lol) that I want to try sooo bad (A Haze). Sooo... do you just grow Sativas now? Or just, you know, NOW? I look forward to ur gj, front seat for sure. I'm not jumpin off on that (Pure Sativa) type'a grow until I have a few behind me. 

*Greenest of ALOHA for da plants bra~*


----------



## grassified (Jun 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That what she looks like at 8 weeks, she's done, but I'm looking for 50/50's for this plant....i want to make a few friends take a nap after a few rips....lmao!


2 years back when I was in Arizona me and a friend were growing some Herijuana indoors. All I can say is they were fucking STUNNING plants, I only saw them up till 5 weeks in flower, they were just FULL of resin. The plant structure was just godlike too, long branchy structure with *FAT SOLID *nugs at every node, I mean these things were dense. It was such a beautiful plant. Unfortunately my friend was a dumbass and smoked shitloads of weed at the same place he grew, the upstairs neighbor complained about smell once, complained twice, and BAM 3rd time he called the cops. Grow over, plants gone. My friend got off easy though being a first time offense and all, he only had 7 plants.

I wish I could have seen them finished, I got the honor of pollinating one of the buds for future seeds, which I surely would have grown by now. I will certainly grow some in the future if I can get my hands on some seeds (aka money or connections).

Everything I have heard about herijuana smoke is its just a one hitter quitter, puts you to SLEEP. If its so potent, dunno why more people don't grow it? Must be quality of high? Does it give you a headache? Taste bad? I dunno but LMK when u smoke some o dat!


HapaHaole said:


> NICE ONE!! I just got some Satori too, but I was gonna wait til my tent cleared out a lil and then do a bunch straight from seed. I have heard so much and have tasted so... *NONE*! so there it is  Golden Tiger sounds so interesting and ahhh... T-A-L-L! Can't wait to see da kine~


yeah I wanted to try Satori for its vigorous growth, drought resistance and potency ofc. One thing I am upset about after reading some reviews was the lack of BAG APPEAL!! I heard it sucks. Too bad people judge weed by something as stupid as bag appeal! I guess thats the reasons M&M's come in different colors!



HapaHaole said:


> Awesome about ur delievery, interesting they are from ACE Seeds as they have a strain (or 10, lol) that I want to try sooo bad (A Haze). Sooo... do you just grow Sativas now? Or just, you know, NOW? I look forward to ur gj, front seat for sure. I'm not jumpin off on that (Pure Sativa) type'a grow until I have a few behind me.
> 
> *Greenest of ALOHA for da plants bra~*


I have never tried 100% sativa before, my first grow was a 70% sativa, and it just went crazy, but it was a low maintenance, vigorous plant, it lacked potency, but was a beautiful plant, its my avatar picture 

I think sativas just love our climate and go crazy in it (we will see). The reason everyone says 100% sativas are so hard to grow, is because they are all from the mainland/non tropical climates and can only grow indoors or harvest it early outdoors. However the few scattered outdoor tropical grow threads I have found all have stunning results with sativas.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 24, 2012)

hopefully get to harvest soon. prices are still cheap but i am already tired of buying shit. aloha


----------



## grassified (Jun 24, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> hopefully get to harvest soon. prices are still cheap but i am already tired of buying shit. aloha



wow looking great an FROSTY, how many weeks left? strain?

And prices cheap???? hahaha! what are u talking about!? I pay 60/8th year round!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 24, 2012)

Old school sativa with a splash of OG 5 weeks budding


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 25, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> hopefully get to harvest soon. prices are still cheap but i am already tired of buying shit. aloha


I know that's right! My deal is "QC", or the lack thereof. One time it's primo, next time kinda junk (but still saying it's da kine~ get reeeel) with stooopid prices too. Ur wahines look "frosty" and delicious! I am very excited for you. I already saw some ask about da strain, days of flower, etc... so I'mma come back laytah~


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 25, 2012)

grassified said:


> wow looking great an FROSTY, how many weeks left? strain?
> 
> And prices cheap???? hahaha! what are u talking about!? I pay 60/8th year round!


Same here. Sometimes a lil more depending on which mofo (can I say mofo?) I gotta "wrangle". here's my take tho... In oh about what? 4 weeks? fogettaboutit!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 25, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Old school sativa with a splash of OG 5 weeks buddingView attachment 2227016View attachment 2227017


Those are so impressive! Sativas look so elegant to me, while some of those indica strains can look kinda, I don't know, "chunky"? ("chunky" is beautiful to me too, jus sayin) 5 wks in and how much longer? I am interested in a strain from ACE (a haze) that takes some ridiculous amount of time to grow and suggested up-to a 6 month cure. Whole thing takes about a year. I better "stash-up" for that adventure. I need to look but is this in ur gj?

All you Hawaiian Braddahs and Sista's out there (anyone in here really, I do not discrimminate... much ) please drop me a link to ur gj's and I will sub the heck outta them, mkay? excited to learn from yoooz!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2012)

grassified said:


> 2 years back when I was in Arizona me and a friend were growing some Herijuana indoors. All I can say is they were fucking STUNNING plants, I only saw them up till 5 weeks in flower, they were just FULL of resin. The plant structure was just godlike too, long branchy structure with *FAT SOLID *nugs at every node, I mean these things were dense. It was such a beautiful plant. Unfortunately my friend was a dumbass and smoked shitloads of weed at the same place he grew, the upstairs neighbor complained about smell once, complained twice, and BAM 3rd time he called the cops. Grow over, plants gone. My friend got off easy though being a first time offense and all, he only had 7 plants.
> 
> I wish I could have seen them finished, I got the honor of pollinating one of the buds for future seeds, which I surely would have grown by now. I will certainly grow some in the future if I can get my hands on some seeds (aka money or connections).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You nailed the plant description to the "T", I'm nibbling on a little Heri clone i took at 7 weeks, trichomes were 90% milky(ish). The plant is still drying but the little buds that have dried produce a nice indica buzz, The buds i sampled were actually very tasty and quite potent for an early harvested plant.
> 
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed that the remaining Heri plant goes 50/50 at some point this week, she's getting riper with each passing day, If i don't post for about a month, then you'll know I've sampled some of the ripe herijuana, hahaha


hey man, don't be the first guy to die from a marijuana OD  sounds deadly! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey man, don't be the first guy to die from a marijuana OD  sounds deadly! lol


I'm going to give it my best effort Doc..lmao! If it's anything like the anesthesia i grew out, I'll be turned into the walking dead for sure.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 25, 2012)

grassified said:


> wow looking great an FROSTY, how many weeks left? strain?
> 
> And prices cheap???? hahaha! what are u talking about!? I pay 60/8th year round!


thanks bro. probably going to pull at next full moon on the two more indica ones, so a couple more weeks. there is one socal catpiss cross, one socal masterkush cross, and the taller one that will go to the end of july is the OG cross. it all depends on where you live, who you know, but i just paid 200 for the zip which was my cheapest price for a while. it usually hovers around 250 for the zip around here. usually no name outdoor buds sometimes crap but usually pretty good. aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 25, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Old school sativa with a splash of OG 5 weeks buddingView attachment 2227016View attachment 2227017


hey east lookin nice brah, july is defintally gonna be a good month!! did you put this one in SS?


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 25, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> thanks bro. probably going to pull at next full moon on the two more indica ones, so a couple more weeks. there is one socal catpiss cross, one socal masterkush cross, and the taller one that will go to the end of july is the OG cross. it all depends on where you live, who you know, but i just paid 200 for the zip which was my cheapest price for a while. it usually hovers around 250 for the zip around here. usually no name outdoor buds sometimes crap but usually pretty good. aloha


Nice crosses you have their my friend. If you need any help smoking that let me know lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 25, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> hey east lookin nice brah, july is defintally gonna be a good month!! did you put this one in SS?


Yes. I use it all the time. It is easier for me just water and some times a little something. I only use Down to Earth as a base I like those coco things in their mix. I'm still getting us to growing in pots and which sizes work for me. I have some 45 and 65 gal and they seem to be a nice size. It takes about 6 bags to fill up a 65.


----------



## putill (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey wondering if any of you other 808 growers could provide some insight to my first grow of my medicine. Thread is here, https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/539597-first-white-widow-grow-pics.html 

Thanks.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jun 26, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Old school sativa with a splash of OG 5 weeks buddingView attachment 2227016View attachment 2227017



East - Killer ladies. Love that fat bud structure. And that's only 5 weeks. Post 8 week pics. Wanna see those ladies matured.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2012)

Man this Jackberry smells killer!



Here's the Jack Herer (Sannies)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 26, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Yes. I use it all the time. It is easier for me just water and some times a little something. I only use Down to Earth as a base I like those coco things in their mix. I'm still getting us to growing in pots and which sizes work for me. I have some 45 and 65 gal and they seem to be a nice size. It takes about 6 bags to fill up a 65.


nice brah, i want to try it out. i was wondering if ohana carries the ingredients, and how much did you end up paying to make your last batch? i read Puna saying its around 500 bucks, but that was a couple years ago..mahalo


----------



## 808HI (Jun 26, 2012)

rise up this morning, smiled at the rising sun, three little birds, beside my doorstep. final weigh in dried, one plant, little under three zips. super happy with first grow. much mahalos to all who gave me the valuable info to get this far. punabuds, east hawaii, trichy, spliff, highhawaiian, coot, to name a few. will post pics of my new bagseed grow. two looks indica one looks sativa. should be interesting. till then, alojahz my bredrens and sistrens.


----------



## grassified (Jun 26, 2012)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-charges-24-people-massive-000205575.html

How does this relate to us?

"In a two-year investigation, FBI agents posed as hackers on Internet forums"

They do it folks.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 26, 2012)

grassified said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-charges-24-people-massive-000205575.html
> 
> How does this relate to us?
> 
> ...


How does it relate to us? Well when FDD narc'd everyone out, the fbi posed as hackers and hacked all the user info here at RIU. Well, it really depends on how paranoid you are to believe that heheh...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2012)

By Basil Katz
NEW YORK (Reuters) - U.S. law enforcement officials on Tuesday said 24 suspected hackers had been arrested in a sting operation spanning four continents that targeted online financial fraud of stolen credit card and bank information.
In a two-year investigation, FBI agents posed as hackers on Internet forums, watching as other hackers swapped methods for breaching data security walls and creating fake credit cards that would work for Internet and in-person purchases.
The probe prevented $205 million in possible losses on over 411,000 compromised consumer credit and debit cards, U.S. authorities in New York said.





I don't think it relates at all, unless your using stolen CC and bank info to purchase seeds lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not this incident maybe, but they do it, they have stings everywhere and just because they don't report it doesn't mean it's not done I mean remember when fdd could not even be accounted for after he was arrested? The government does what they want, to who they want, when they want. This proves that the "secure" website was not secure and the peoples ip addresses could not be masked and they were still caught doing illegal activities in this case ripping off credit cards so I am glad they got caught, it is just sad when peaceful medical marijuana users get treated like criminals


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2012)

that incident in the article grass posted had nothing to do with maryjane. so it don't relate. 
stings and hackers and busts everywhere everyday but that story just doesn't relate cause it's not MJ related. am I missing something?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> i was offered a job to sew 1000 of those pots up for a guys orchid farm, after making a couple i had to decline. rik dat wasn't you was it?  very time consuming indeed..i seen a guy use the handles on his grocery bag to hold down his branches..thanks for the info on the lead! good stuff brah mahalo for sharing.



Sorry for the late reply, I've been working like crazy lately. But no, that wasn't me. It would have been pretty funny if I was that guy though.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> politics, religion = a bunch of hypocrites


It's funny that you said that. One time I invited my cousin to go to church with me and he said, "No". So, I asked him, "Why not". And he said, "Because there's too many hypocrites there". So I said, "Well, there's always room for one more". He looked at me all puzzled and shocked for a few seconds, it was pretty funny.Then I told him that I was sure I've never met a person who wasn't a hypocrite. It's unfortunate, but true. I've never met a person who has broken there own rules, thereby making everyone I know a hypocrite. But fortunately, love covers over a multitude of sins.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2012)

rikdabrick said:


> It's funny that you said that. One time I invited my cousin to go to church with me and he said, "No". So, I asked him, "Why not". And he said, "Because there's too many hypocrites there". So I said, "Well, there's always room for one more". He looked at me all puzzled and shocked for a few seconds, it was pretty funny.Then I told him that I was sure I've never met a person who wasn't a hypocrite. It's unfortunate, but true. I've never met a person who has broken there own rules, thereby making everyone I know a hypocrite. But fortunately, love covers over a multitude of sins.


I forgot to mention that I'm included in this statement too. Just thought I should clear that up in case somebody wasn't sure and was thinking otherwise. Ha ha.


----------



## grassified (Jun 28, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> By Basil Katz
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - U.S. law enforcement officials on Tuesday said 24 suspected hackers had been arrested in a sting operation spanning four continents that targeted online financial fraud of stolen credit card and bank information.
> In a two-year investigation, FBI agents posed as hackers on Internet forums, watching as other hackers swapped methods for breaching data security walls and creating fake credit cards that would work for Internet and in-person purchases.
> The probe prevented $205 million in possible losses on over 411,000 compromised consumer credit and debit cards, U.S. authorities in New York said.
> ...





> *
> 
> FBI agents posed as hackers on Internet forums​
> 
> ...


DrG the point im trying to make is police forces can, will and DO pose as your fellow "buddies" on online forums, I'd hate to make us all hate each other here in suspicion that one of us may be undercover, im just saying be careful what you post/who you talk to because law enforcement DOES pose as forum users.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2012)

grassified said:


> DrG the point im trying to make is police forces can, will and DO pose as your fellow "buddies" on online forums, I'd hate to make us all hate each other here in suspicion that one of us may be undercover, im just saying be careful what you post/who you talk to because law enforcement DOES pose as forum users.


I'm sorry but I thought that was kinda common knowledge. if I was a cop and I wanted to get the inside scoop, I'd be camping in this thread. if you and I found this thread, what would make you think a cop couldn't find this thread? a quick google search on maryjane and RIU is always at the top of the list. sign up use the search function on here for "hawaii growers" and booyaa!! hi guys!! I find this thread............ so ya gang be careful and use common sense but don't go into hiding now and stop posting, or I'm gonna blame grass for the lack of action in here. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

fuk da police? Is that what we're saying in here? that's what i'm saying . . .

hi guys  hope long season is rrrrripping for yaz. . .


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 28, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Nice crosses you have their my friend. If you need any help smoking that let me know lol


See? Now that is funny to me... But for real tho thats what friends are for, yeah? For help you smoke 'em too, right? 

Very beautiful and happy looking wahines.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 28, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Yes. I use it all the time. It is easier for me just water and some times a little something. I only use Down to Earth as a base I like those coco things in their mix. I'm still getting us to growing in pots and which sizes work for me. I have some 45 and 65 gal and they seem to be a nice size. It takes about 6 bags to fill up a 65.


WOW! Very impressive! Plus gettin that whole feed-thing dialed in so excellent.
And on a side note I'm not gonna ev'a bitch/complain to myself again about the lil 5 gal pots I've been "humping-around" on the INSIDE, ffs! So... mahalo for dat one EH~ L O F'n L


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Man this Jackberry smells killer!
> 
> View attachment 2229179
> 
> ...


Big-Fat Beauties! how many wks. flower? I'll go look too, I swear I'm not that lazy.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 28, 2012)

Whatz up Hawaii growers. This is my first post on RIU so I'll let you know a little bit about me. I live in windward Oahu and this is my first real grow. 13 years ago I grew a bunch of bag seed garbage outdoors in Kentucky. This thread is the reason I signed up. All you guys seem to be very knowledgable and I really don't know shit yet. So the first two pictures are of my first plant. It was givin to me by a freind. He started it from seed and he says it is bubbleberry. The 3rd and 4th pictures are recent, same plant. The 5th is the clones I took off it. And the last is a couple of buds I cut off the bottom of the cola.

I have a couple questions. The clones are a month old now and have doubled in size. 6 of 7 lived, I only lost one. Last night I transplanted them into 5 gal pots with a mix of roots organic and a organic mix from city mill and a few shovels of red dirt from back yard. They are under 24hrs light and seem to be growing good. When should I put these outdoors? If I put them out will they flower right away?

The "mother plant" has a lot of buds that are ready but it is still growing new flowers at the tips. should I just keep trimming buds off the bottom that are ready or let it grow until it's all finished? BTW, when I trimmed the 5 little buds off the bottom of the cola, it made the top get a lot bigger.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2231672View attachment 2231668View attachment 2231675View attachment 2231676View attachment 2231679View attachment 2231680
> Whatz up Hawaii growers. This is my first post on RIU so I'll let you know a little bit about me. I live in windward Oahu and this is my first real grow. 13 years ago I grew a bunch of bag seed garbage outdoors in Kentucky. This thread is the reason I signed up. All you guys seem to be very knowledgable and I really don't know shit yet. So the first two pictures are of my first plant. It was givin to me by a freind. He started it from seed and he says it is bubbleberry. The 3rd and 4th pictures are recent, same plant. The 5th is the clones I took off it. And the last is a couple of buds I cut off the bottom of the cola.
> 
> I have a couple questions. The clones are a month old now and have doubled in size. 6 of 7 lived, I only lost one. Last night I transplanted them into 5 gal pots with a mix of roots organic and a organic mix from city mill and a few shovels of red dirt from back yard. They are under 24hrs light and seem to be growing good. When should I put these outdoors? If I put them out will they flower right away?
> ...


hey wassup dude, welcome to the forum! you can put them outside right now and you should be fine. the summer solstice, longest day of the year, just passed so we have long days right now. and the days will only get shorter from here on out.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 28, 2012)

Rain rain go away.  Only this sativa is not molding and the main bud is almost over done at 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks bro, I put 2 of the 6 out today. i'll give it a few days and see how they do.

i also have 4 seedlings, 2 blue widow and 2 blue hawaiian, when is a good time to get them into the sun?

here is a picture of one of my blue widows, really looking forward to these gettin big. never had it before, but white widow and blueberry are two my favorites. so hopefully this turns out good.


----------



## grassified (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ mm I love me some child plant porn, shes looks healthy and happy. What seed company did you get the blue widow seeds? I really wanted to try some outdoor blueberry, but they are so sensitive I dunno if they could make it.

Undoubtedly blueberry is one of my top 3 favorite strains because of the awesome high it gives.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna blame grass for the lack of action in here


haha!!! hey lack of action better than 5-0 action


----------



## grassified (Jun 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Rain rain go away. View attachment 2232663View attachment 2232665 Only this sativa is not molding and the main bud is almost over done at 6 1/2 weeks



wow done at only 6.5 weeks flowering? that's incredible if you are talking about that sativa to the right, I can't tell if shes done yet, but you wanna get those sativas at 50/50 clear cloudy, don't let them go too long. chop her head off and let those side buds get fat! She looks like a delicious wild sativa girl, my favorite, I swear outdoor grown sativas in hawaii give you a high like no other, could grow the exact same plant indoors and it won't be the same. that indica to the left also looks very nice and frosty!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 29, 2012)

grassified said:


> ^^ mm I love me some child plant porn, shes looks healthy and happy. What seed company did you get the blue widow seeds? I really wanted to try some outdoor blueberry, but they are so sensitive I dunno if they could make it.
> 
> Undoubtedly blueberry is one of my top 3 favorite strains because of the awesome high it gives.
> 
> ...


Kindseed.com, got 10 of each for about 115. Hopefully the hybrid with the widow will grow good outdoor.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 29, 2012)

I just thought I'd post a few pics ,and make a few comments. Unfortunately weather has been a real motherfucker for outdoor cannabis lately. My greenhouse is doing it's best impression of the Ala Wai!? A running stream right down the side of it! To make matters worse, it sits kinda in a puka of sorts to avoid detection. This hinders air flow I'm sure. But with rains of past few days it probably doesn't matter? 

With all these wonderful mold spores jumping off. I almost forgot about our wonderful airborne Powdery Mildew, that hangs over most cannabis gardens like a "fog from hell". Between the two elements from hell, I've almost lost entire garden. My two Colombian Gold X ChemD has plenty of PM, but very little mold. But all the same I gotta keep a close eye on that shit! My Lemonwrecks(Trainwreck X twisted sister) X Super Lemon Haze are hanging in there too. I only had to cut out one major mold spot on her. But my WhiteFire X Sour Diesel took gas, as did my Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG. I also had a sick ECSD X Colombian Gold, but she is making a comeback!

Pics
1 Colombian Gold X ChemD terminal bud
2 WhiteFire X Sour Diesel
3 muddy greenhouse ground
4 closeup of two week old WhiteFire bud


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 29, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I just thought I'd post a few pics ,and make a few comments. Unfortunately weather has been a real motherfucker for outdoor cannabis lately. My greenhouse is doing it's best impression of the Ala Wai!? A running stream right down the side of it! To make matters worse, it sits kinda in a puka of sorts to avoid detection. This hinders air flow I'm sure. But with rains of past few days it probably doesn't matter?
> 
> With all these wonderful mold spores jumping off. I almost forgot about our wonderful airborne Powdery Mildew, that hangs over most cannabis gardens like a "fog from hell". Between the two elements from hell, I've almost lost entire garden. My two Colombian Gold X ChemD has plenty of PM, but very little mold. But all the same I gotta keep a close eye on that shit! My Lemonwrecks(Trainwreck X twisted sister) X Super Lemon Haze are hanging in there too. I only had to cut out one major mold spot on her. But my WhiteFire X Sour Diesel took gas, as did my Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG. I also had a sick ECSD X Colombian Gold, but she is making a comeback!
> 
> ...


hopefully the rain will stop and your stuff will dry up. got 2 questions for you, what material did you use for your green house cover. I'm thinking about putting a green house in my backyard. And what make the brown "worm like" tracks on the fan leaves? I got that shit happening to mine also. I took a picture and sent it to my freind (who is a professional grower) and he said it was to much fertilizer. I haven't been able to find anything on the internet to explain it. Aloha D.R.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 29, 2012)

grassified said:


> wow done at only 6.5 weeks flowering? that's incredible if you are talking about that sativa to the right, I can't tell if shes done yet, but you wanna get those sativas at 50/50 clear cloudy, don't let them go too long. chop her head off and let those side buds get fat! She looks like a delicious wild sativa girl, my favorite, I swear outdoor grown sativas in hawaii give you a high like no other, could grow the exact same plant indoors and it won't be the same. that indica to the left also looks very nice and frosty!


I thought it would go longer, this is my first time with this cross but the NY Og dominated I started it in March and hoped it would grow through to long season. The other plant is Trainwreck x Twisted Sis she is a clone from a couple of crazy surfers.lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is a Cheese Quakes from TGA 
She is 5 weeks old the little plant in the back is Purple wreck that is Black Rose X JOJO's Wreck I got them as freebie when I got the Black Rose. Now it is sit back and watch the show. For you new guys I'm a MMJ guy who takes all my buds well almost all and makes oils because my buddie has cancer so we are doing the cure. This is a amazing plant!!! Aloha


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 29, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> hopefully the rain will stop and your stuff will dry up. got 2 questions for you, what material did you use for your green house cover. I'm thinking about putting a green house in my backyard. And what make the brown "worm like" tracks on the fan leaves? I got that shit happening to mine also. I took a picture and sent it to my freind (who is a professional grower) and he said it was to much fertilizer. I haven't been able to find anything on the internet to explain it. Aloha D.R.


 I forgot name of plastic sheet. But you can purchase it at Home Depot. As for the spots. I'll say this much. I wouldn't want your "professional grower" friend dealing with my plants! Those spots have nothing to do with over fertilizing my friend. They are caused by a little bug/fly called a 'Leaf Miner", or "Leaf Hopper", forgot which one exactly.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 29, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I forgot name of plastic sheet. But you can purchase it at Home Depot. As for the spots. I'll say this much. I wouldn't want your "professional grower" friend dealing with my plants! Those spots have nothing to do with over fertilizing my friend. They are caused by a little bug/fly called a 'Leaf Miner", or "Leaf Hopper", forgot which one exactly.


Cool, thanks as I get those on my tomatoes in the garden and always wondered if it was some kind of slug or what :O)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I just thought I'd post a few pics ,and make a few comments. Unfortunately weather has been a real motherfucker for outdoor cannabis lately. My greenhouse is doing it's best impression of the Ala Wai!? A running stream right down the side of it! To make matters worse, it sits kinda in a puka of sorts to avoid detection. This hinders air flow I'm sure. But with rains of past few days it probably doesn't matter?
> 
> With all these wonderful mold spores jumping off. I almost forgot about our wonderful airborne Powdery Mildew, that hangs over most cannabis gardens like a "fog from hell". Between the two elements from hell, I've almost lost entire garden. My two Colombian Gold X ChemD has plenty of PM, but very little mold. But all the same I gotta keep a close eye on that shit! My Lemonwrecks(Trainwreck X twisted sister) X Super Lemon Haze are hanging in there too. I only had to cut out one major mold spot on her. But my WhiteFire X Sour Diesel took gas, as did my Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG. I also had a sick ECSD X Colombian Gold, but she is making a comeback!
> 
> ...








ya puna. the Colombian x ChemD stay looking mean, look like get potential. sorry to hear about your losses though. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 29, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I forgot name of plastic sheet. But you can purchase it at Home Depot. As for the spots. I'll say this much. I wouldn't want your "professional grower" friend dealing with my plants! Those spots have nothing to do with over fertilizing my friend. They are caused by a little bug/fly called a 'Leaf Miner", or "Leaf Hopper", forgot which one exactly.


How do I stop them? I also had some bad tip burn, pretty sure that was from the mircle grow I over used in the begining. Now I know better, got some fox farm nutes now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I forgot name of plastic sheet. But you can purchase it at Home Depot. As for the spots. I'll say this much. I wouldn't want your "professional grower" friend dealing with my plants! Those spots have nothing to do with over fertilizing my friend. They are caused by a little bug/fly called a 'Leaf Miner", or "Leaf Hopper", forgot which one exactly.


 &#8203;..............


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2012)

Jackberry 



Herijuana...9 weeks and she's done!



C99



Pure Truth (topped and super cropped)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Jackberry
> 
> View attachment 2233264
> 
> ...


Cheeeehooo!! wow looking good Coots! I jealous!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Jackberry
> 
> View attachment 2233264
> 
> ...


 Beautiful plants Cooter but junk pics lol Na really good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Cheeeehooo!! wow looking good Coots! I jealous!


Ho Brah! you have noting to be jealous about! all that yumbolt you guys produce is pretty amazing! Man a i took a tester nug from the bottom of herijuana plant and I dry them out kinda fast and man alive this dirty whore really does slap you in the nuts ....i cant wait try it cured!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Beautiful plants Cooter but junk pics lol Na really good.


LOL...tanks ya!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ho Brah! you have noting to be jealous about! all that yumbolt you guys produce is pretty amazing! Man a i took a tester nug from the bottom of herijuana plant and I dry them out kinda fast and man alive this dirty whore really does slap you in the nuts ....i cant wait try it cured!


 you crack me up Coots!  I'm saving this part of the quote so I can use it as my Sig. classic Coots at his finest!!! hahahaha!



[email protected] said:


> Man a i took a tester nug from the bottom of herijuana plant and I dry them out kinda fast and man alive this dirty whore really does slap you in the nuts ....i cant wait try it cured!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 29, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> How do I stop them? I also had some bad tip burn, pretty sure that was from the mircle grow I over used in the begining. Now I know better, got some fox farm nutes now.


Try Spinosad for the leaf minors. Do not buy you plastic from HomeDepot !!!!! That is made for other things and gets brittle. Puna forgot that his was Green House plastic from Garden Ex it runs $5 a linear foot the plastic comes in 20 ft wide it will last for 5 plus years. So to cover a 10 x 20 green house would be about $65 pitch of roof plastic is 12 ft


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Try Spinosad for the leaf minors.


Thanks, I'll pick some up at home depot this weekend. Should I just put it on the leaves?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2012)

Boys and Girls this site is fucked! I'm constantly getting notices from my anti virus warning me that this sight is trying to load a Trojan on my machine...anybody else?

Here's a link about the virus

http://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary/tid/7528/tlang/en


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Boys and Girls this site is fucked! I'm constantly getting notices from my anti virus warning me that this sight is trying to load a Trojan on my machine...anybody else?
> 
> Here's a link about the virus
> 
> http://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary/tid/7528/tlang/en


I recently did a google search and it linked me to an riu thread - when I clicked on it google told me riu was tagged as a malitous site and not to proceed to it... I figure if you have decent a/v protection you should be fine. As an extra measure download a free program called malware bytes and run a scan, it's very good and we use it in the IT industry on a normal basis to clean up infected machines. Will provide peace of mind if nuttin else. http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5756


----------



## Puna Bud (Jun 29, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> How do I stop them? I also had some bad tip burn, pretty sure that was from the mircle grow I over used in the begining. Now I know better, got some fox farm nutes now.


good thing your off the 'Miracle Grow',but unless you're a hydro guy, I'd loose the Fox Farm too. I think Fox Farms is great for a low end to middle of the road Hydroponics setup. But I highly recommend that you switch up products if your a dirt farmer. But then again, that's just my two cents.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 29, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> good thing your off the 'Miracle Grow',but unless you're a hydro guy, I'd loose the Fox Farm too. I think Fox Farms is great for a low end to middle of the road Hydroponics setup. But I highly recommend that you switch up products if your a dirt farmer. But then again, that's just my two cents.


What do you recommend? I'm using a mix of roots organic, some organic shit from city mill, a couple scoops of red dirt, and perlite. Growing in 5 gal pots in my back yard. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. This is my first time.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 30, 2012)

Did a little trimming last night, made a flower bouque.

Trimmed off some of lower buds, they were heavy, started to drop down and sit on edge of the pot. Kinda turned her into a 3 headed monster, lol.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 30, 2012)

F.I.M. cut this clone 2 days ago, she got a lot new growth on the inside now. Trying to turn her into a little bushy plant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the nut slapper all trimmed up.....it's like smoking a Vicodin....lovely!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

So last night i went to Shakey's pizza, it's pretty much glorified Pizza Hut, I remember as kid ditching school, running by the liquid store and stealing a couple of quarts of King Cobra and fucking up some Shakey's bunch o lunch, I remeber the pizza being so much better than what i ate last night....well after producing 3 baby sized b.m.'s and using up a half roll of t.p. ole Coot is feeling much better.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> good thing your off the 'Miracle Grow',but unless you're a hydro guy, I'd loose the Fox Farm too. I think Fox Farms is great for a low end to middle of the road Hydroponics setup. But I highly recommend that you switch up products if your a dirt farmer. But then again, that's just my two cents.





Dyna Ryda said:


> What do you recommend? I'm using a mix of roots organic, some organic shit from city mill, a couple scoops of red dirt, and perlite. Growing in 5 gal pots in my back yard. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. This is my first time.


I've heard so much mixed info on these soils... Rumor on the streets is Roots has been shipping out bags with bugs. I'd rather run it that FFOF, but not with SM brewing in it. There is a new Down To Earth soil that SubCool has been using as his base... I'd maybe check that out.  Hawaiian growers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What do you recommend? I'm using a mix of roots organic, some organic shit from city mill, a couple scoops of red dirt, and perlite. Growing in 5 gal pots in my back yard. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. This is my first time.


Sunshine mix #4....mix in some bone meal, blood meal, sea kelp meal, and a little dolomite. This is a basic mix, since you're just getting started, keep it simple! If you want something even simpler....sunshine mix #4, mix in happy frog tomato veg, and for flowering use happy frog fruit and flower...BOOM!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sunshine mix #4....mix in some bone meal, blood meal, sea kelp meal, and a little dolomite. This is a basic mix, since you're just getting started, keep it simple! If you want something even simpler....sunshine mix #4, mix in happy frog tomato veg, and for flowering use happy frog fruit and flower...BOOM!


Thanks for info. I tried to research the sunshine mix before I bought the roots but couldn't find much info on it. I'll give it shot on the seedlings when they are ready. How long does the mix need to sit before planting?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 30, 2012)

What's the deal with fox farm? Read a lot of good on this site and others. Does it leave salt deposits? I'm not really trying to go all organic, just trying to produce a good product. Even if don't use on my mj plants I can use it on my veg garden, got about 18 tomatoe plant and some other shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

FF bottled nutes are okay, their soil is total shit, so is roots, I've used both soils FFOF and Roots 707. If you've got the FF trio (bottled nutes) use them it with the sunshine mix #4 and some extra dolomite at the rate of 1 cup per cubic foot of soil. The problem with FFOF and Roots is they're not very consistent. I had lockout with roots in week 5 of flowering in the past....PH was somewhere in the range of 5.0 yikes! I prefer inert mediums these days...this way i can control exactly whats in it....I'm a little nerdy like that...hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Thanks for info. I tried to research the sunshine mix before I bought the roots but couldn't find much info on it. I'll give it shot on the seedlings when they are ready. How long does the mix need to sit before planting?


If you use the simplest version ( happy frog recipe) then you dont have to let it "cook" , just scratch it in and water. The amended version needs to "cook"a month or so, longer the better


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

BTW....the only problem i had with FF was it always seemed to burn the shit out of my plants, I had better luck with it using it half strength or less...keep in mind all that bottled shit is for hydro, yes you can use it in dirt with great success, but it's really not the best way to grow in soil. Think of it this way synthetic fertilizer is like feeding your plants McDonald's every day, if you ate Micky D's everyday how healthy would you be? Why not feed them natural amendments? you'll produce just as much product at a fraction of the cost, don't even get me started on the difference in quality. If you stick with this hobby long enough you'll catch my drift.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jun 30, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What's the deal with fox farm? Read a lot of good on this site and others. Does it leave salt deposits? I'm not really trying to go all organic, just trying to produce a good product. Even if don't use on my mj plants I can use it on my veg garden, got about 18 tomatoe plant and some other shit.


Everyone's got an opinion, so here's another one if you want simple but good results and don't care if it's not organic. Use the sunshine #4 with some dynagro 7-9-5 and some protekt (silica) and their mag-pro (only if using r.o. water will you need this one and probably only in flower). They have a bloom formula you can start slowly replacing the grow out with a couple after weeks of 12/12. The ratios on their bottles are fine to follow, but use about 1/3 - 1/2 of what they say as it's way too high of ppms as most nutes schedules seem to be. Their stuff is cheap, easy to maintain and will give good results imo. You can just "water" the promix with your nutes in a feed, feed, water regimen as needed when the pots dry out. Homebrewer has some threads here showing some very nice results with this method in 3 gallon buckets if you want to see what sort of results you can achieve if you use this simple way to grow- his pics look better than most on this site and the smoke reports are always very good. You'll have to learn to read your plants, but this is so easy I think just about anyone can get good results with minimal fuss or money spent. If you start to see yellowing on the leaves, just add more grow instead of bloom- keep em green till the end without overloading ppm's and there's no need to flush either. This is how I keep my mothers (except for the flowering part of course) and I haven't found a way I like any better so far.

Edit: you may have to flush excess salts once every few weeks if you notice any salt buildup in the soil or slowed growth, but that's the only kind of flushing I do as opposed to starving them unnaturally at the end of their lives when they are trying to pack on weight. After the first grow you'll probably have it down real good for any future grows. And it seems you have somewhat of a green thumb even with what you're using right now so you'll probably do just fine.

Although chemical nutrients are chemically identical to the byproducts microbes in soil turn organic nutirents into (in organics the microbes are needed for conversion, whereas the chemicals are already in the form directly absorbable by plants), I am curious to try a head to head with organic vs chemical. One thing is for sure, chemicals are easier and offer more control- and if you have any nasties you can just add some chlorine to the water to keep it sterile (6 drops bleach per gallon is fine). I definitely prefer pure organics in my veggie garden so I am not against them by any means, but I am still learning the art of organics as I've done hydro so long and it's just a different world with organics. There is always a possibility the chemical nutes do not contain things offerred by mother nature that we just have not been able to understand or see in a lab, so that's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## WA1PAHUboi (Jul 1, 2012)

supp peeps! n e body from waipahu willing to drop me sum seeds? foa free?! cuz deez punks askin for 20 dollaz foa 1, dats f'n crazy. hit me up if can kaay
oh yeah, please check out my post on Seedling stem gone limp im sure dea a simple explanation fo dis.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> FF bottled nutes are okay, their soil is total shit, so is roots, I've used both soils FFOF and Roots 707. If you've got the FF trio (bottled nutes) use them it with the sunshine mix #4 and some extra dolomite at the rate of 1 cup per cubic foot of soil. The problem with FFOF and Roots is they're not very consistent. I had lockout with roots in week 5 of flowering in the past....PH was somewhere in the range of 5.0 yikes! I prefer inert mediums these days...this way i can control exactly whats in it....I'm a little nerdy like that...hehehe


Thanks for the help, I have the ff big grow and tiger bloom nutes. Gonna pick up some sunshine and give this a shot with my little ones. these are bout 12 days old. Got them out into the sun today. When is a good age or size to transplant into big pot? At 1 month my clones had a lot of roots

Thanks everyone for the help

Got to smoke some of first cuttings I took about 2 weeks ago. Got a lot of positive feedback from freinds. And gets me hi as shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Thanks for the help, I have the ff big grow and tiger bloom nutes. Gonna pick up some sunshine and give this a shot with my little ones.View attachment 2235427 these are bout 12 days old. Got them out into the sun today. When is a good age or size to transplant into big pot? At 1 month my clones had a lot of rootsView attachment 2235430
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help
> 
> Got to smoke some of first cuttings I took about 2 weeks ago. Got a lot of positive feedback from freinds. And gets me hi as shit.


Right on man! I would transplant those into there final containers now.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 1, 2012)

WA1PAHUboi said:


> supp peeps! n e body from waipahu willing to drop me sum seeds? foa free?! cuz deez punks askin for 20 dollaz foa 1, dats f'n crazy. hit me up if can kaay
> oh yeah, please check out my post on Seedling stem gone limp im sure dea a simple explanation fo dis.


you're joking right? How the fuck is gonna waste their seeds on a guy who only uses red dirt & tap water to grow their pakalolo? Maybe that would explain why your two day old keikis look like they gonna die!? Better you keep the day job Waipahu, and just go Shiro's and ask for 'Honeygirl'. She get get da kine $20 sacks ,all day long! Hell, sometimes her stuff get seeds too! That way you kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the nut slapper all trimmed up.....it's like smoking a Vicodin....lovely!
> 
> View attachment 2234421


What a beauty! I bet the taste was incredible too, looks it for sure.

On a side note Cooter "nut-slapper" is pretty hilarious! (ummm... thanks for the visual tho... )


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 1, 2012)

2nd day in the sun and they are lovin it. 
 reunited my clones with their mother, they are lovin this great Hawaiian sunshine. My dog ate the tip off of one this morning, so I had to cut the damage, should be ok. I marked them with my pee, so hopefully no more dog attacks.


----------



## WA1PAHUboi (Jul 1, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> you're joking right? How the fuck is gonna waste their seeds on a guy who only uses red dirt & tap water to grow their pakalolo? Maybe that would explain why your two day old keikis look like they gonna die!? Better you keep the day job Waipahu, and just go Shiro's and ask for 'Honeygirl'. She get get da kine $20 sacks ,all day long! Hell, sometimes her stuff get seeds too! That way you kill two birds with one stone!


all of a sudden stoney people are comedians, hahaa but u awryt hayn.
*CUZ*does any 1 on this whole forsaken forum got a reasonable anser to a limp seedling wit out crackin lame ass corny jokes dey pick up from dumb telivision shows. I kno i never register to dis forum to get jokes cracked on? eh i can b funny too, butt deas a tym an place fo daht.
*eh puna,* dis is one outa three gurls i got going but dis1 came out limp. jus2letUno
_red dirt pipe watah yeah it work befor and garentee work now. 
_"da only ting im getin from shiros is dea bowl noodles an spam musubi wit fries"


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 1, 2012)

Sup sup my local braddahz and sistahz... glad i found this thread. No action happening in the hawaii mmj one... cheehuu!!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 1, 2012)

just gotta put da seed in da 'aina and let da goodness flow. aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

808killahz said:


> Sup sup my local braddahz and sistahz... glad i found this thread. No action happening in the hawaii mmj one... cheehuu!!!


wassup dude. I didn't know you never seen this thread before. I woulda gave you the heads up a while ago. good to see you found it though


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 2, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> just gotta put da seed in da 'aina and let da goodness flow. aloha


Beautiful looking wahines... good to see the outdoor ones are ok. So many problems this year with the weather!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 2, 2012)

Aloha my fellow RIPer's~

Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far (if there is such'a thing ), I had a quick question and thought I would post it here instead of someone elses thread or starting a new one, ya know? so...

Seriously? I read. I have been reading as much as possible for over a year and now twice in as many days I read something like this: "You should begin "counting days of 'flowering' from the time bud sites are established NOT from the first day of 12/12".

Really? This is the first time(s) for reading this and will increase the flower estimate by what? An extra week or so?  (insert heavy cus word he'a, ffs.)

I was jus lettin you know I was a lil more da kine pupule now...

Me Ke Aloha~

 pua


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha my fellow RIPer's~
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far (if there is such'a thing ), I had a quick question and thought I would post it here instead of someone elses thread or starting a new one, ya know? so...
> 
> ...


if I'm doing it up indoors, I count flowering from the day I switch to 12/12


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha my fellow RIPer's~
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far (if there is such'a thing ), I had a quick question and thought I would post it here instead of someone elses thread or starting a new one, ya know? so...
> 
> ...


Take advise from the internet with a grain of salt. Sometimes the most expensive advise is free advise. The best information I've ever gotten came from reading books about cannabis cultivation. Most of the carp you'll read on the .net is generalized horseshit. Most people are parrots and they give advise based off of something they read in another thread, only to turn around and use the advise as their own, even though they have no real experience with the advise they're giving you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> What a beauty! I bet the taste was incredible too, looks it for sure.
> 
> On a side note Cooter "nut-slapper" is pretty hilarious! (ummm... thanks for the visual tho... )


Thanks brah! She doesn't have much to offer in the taste department, she's nothing but power. Next year I'm going to make some crosses with it to add a little flava


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> FF bottled nutes are okay, their soil is total shit, so is roots, I've used both soils FFOF and Roots 707. If you've got the FF trio (bottled nutes) use them it with the sunshine mix #4 and some extra dolomite at the rate of 1 cup per cubic foot of soil. The problem with FFOF and Roots is they're not very consistent. I had lockout with roots in week 5 of flowering in the past....PH was somewhere in the range of 5.0 yikes! I prefer inert mediums these days...this way i can control exactly whats in it....I'm a little nerdy like that...hehehe


Gonna swing by ohanas today or tomorrow and pick up some sunshine and hopefully they got the dolomite lime. Since this mix has no nutes have often should I feed them? And what is a good ph level for water? Been using 6.5.
Brought the little ones in last night and put them back under the t-5 lights. I think they grew a lot over the past couple days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Gonna swing by ohanas today or tomorrow and pick up some sunshine and hopefully they got the dolomite lime. Since this mix has no nutes have often should I feed them? And what is a good ph level for water? Been using 6.5.
> Brought the little ones in last night and put them back under the t-5 lights. I think they grew a lot over the past couple days. View attachment 2237430


Feeding really depends on the strain, use the ff feeding schedule at 1/4 strength and see how they respond, honestly you'll have to fuck with it until you find the sweet spot for your stain. Ohana does not have dolomite but Koolau Farmers should have it. If you add dolomite at 1 cup per cubic foot of soil, ph'ing your water really wont matter too much, that is one the beautiful parts of using a buffered soil, you could water with battery acid and your soil will always be in the 6.8~7.0 range. You could water with 6.3 and simply the let soil balance out the P.h. naturally.....i have a ph pen that i rarely use....those little jewels are for hydro guys.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Feeding really depends on the strain, use the ff feeding schedule at 1/4 strength and see how they respond, honestly you'll have to fuck with it until you find the sweet spot for your stain. Ohana does not have dolomite but Koolau Farmers should have it. If you add dolomite at 1 cup per cubic foot of soil, ph'ing your water really wont matter too much, that is one the beautiful parts of using a buffered soil, you could water with battery acid and your soil will always be in the 6.8~7.0 range. You could water with 6.3 and simply the let soil balance out the P.h. naturally.....i have a ph pen that i rarely use....those little jewels are for hydro guys.


 thanks bro, really appreciate all the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> thanks bro, really appreciate all the help.


no worries brah! happy growing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2012)

(Advice) .... Man I'm retarded!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Any of you island locals know what strain Maui Wowie was back in the 70s? And what was the strain they were growing in Haena, Kauai back in 1980?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 3, 2012)

The weather got great and she is done.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Take advise from the internet with a grain of salt. Sometimes the most expensive advise is free advise. The best information I've ever gotten came from reading books about cannabis cultivation. Most of the carp you'll read on the .net is generalized horseshit. Most people are parrots and they give advise based off of something they read in another thread, only to turn around and use the advise as their own, even though they have no real experience with the advise they're giving you.


Mahalo Cooter~

You know how it is... I do read and stuff but geezzzz... 
I'm always afraid I'm missin the newest info out there. Didn't know if it was a "new trend" or somethin'... ur are correct tho, I do try to read as much as I can. I have a couple from Jorge, indoor grow and the bible. Ordered Subs-Dank and ED Rosenthals (I forget which one bc he has like a bunch), I got it off Amazon today. 

ha ha ha @ parrots tho.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 3, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> The weather got great and she is done.
> View attachment 2238771View attachment 2238774View attachment 2238775View attachment 2238778


OMFG! I just licked the computer screen and made a clean spot! WOW!
Gorgeous!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 3, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> The weather got great and she is done. View attachment 2238771View attachment 2238774View attachment 2238775View attachment 2238778


Nice work 'EasT', keep it up!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 3, 2012)

I wasn't as fortunate as 'East', and I made a call that usually not very popular. I decided to take down 95% of my garden because of mold that was spreading like a wild fire over entire garden. These are pics of the one lady that was spared, my Colombian Gold X ChemD. Two closeups of buds on branches. Plus one pic of a bunch of bud rubbish!? This lady was more into showing off her Dawg family traits, than Landrace traits of a Colombian Gold.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 3, 2012)

Who steh making lehua lei's? Everythings going good but brah nothing but rain up mountains, I went into Ace the other day but they never had the Serenade. I'm gonna need some of that anyone know who carries? I seen some safer grow mildew cure at home depot..Which one works better? In the past I used hydrogen peroxide from garden exchange but I need the updates on modern growing  mahalos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Who steh making lehua lei's? Everythings going good but brah nothing but rain up mountains, I went into Ace the other day but they never had the Serenade. I'm gonna need some of that anyone know who carries? I seen some safer grow mildew cure at home depot..Which one works better? In the past I used hydrogen peroxide from garden exchange but I need the updates on modern growing  mahalos


Serenade you can get a Ohana, but you might want to think about using EM-1 vs. the Serenade. The EM-1 has a lot more uses and will cost you less in the long run, Serenade contains some of the same bacteria as the EM-1....the colony's of good bacteria you spray on your plants won't care what bottle it comes from.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I wasn't as fortunate as 'East', and I made a call that usually not very popular. I decided to take down 95% of my garden because of mold that was spreading like a wild fire over entire garden. These are pics of the one lady that was spared, my Colombian Gold X ChemD. Two closeups of buds on branches. Plus one pic of a bunch of bud rubbish!? This lady was more into showing off her Dawg family traits, than Landrace traits of a Colombian Gold.


Bummer Dude! Nothing worse than moldy buds! Those Colombian Dawgs look mighty fine, how to they smoke?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Serenade you can get a Ohana, but you might want to think about using EM-1 vs. the Serenade. The EM-1 has a lot more uses and will cost you less in the long run, Serenade contains some of the same bacteria as the EM-1....the colony's of good bacteria you spray on your plants won't care what bottle it comes from.


EM's help prevent mold also? Never knew that, thanks Cooter! I get some EM around, just add sugar ah?  mahalo brah


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> EM's help prevent mold also? Never knew that, thanks Cooter! I get some EM around, just add sugar ah?  mahalo brah


Eh no worries! If you have a brew bucket inoculate the EM-1 the same way you would any other tea, 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water a cap full of EM-1 and you're off to the races, otherwise mix at 1/100 (EM to Water) and spray'um


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 3, 2012)

Appreciate da intel cuz! Time to dust off dat bottle, EM's saved my ass couple times already. Really good stuff, it's just been sittin on the sidelines. Right on for reminding me coot, have a good one brah! I'm out of molasses, some maui raw sugar shouldn't hurt


----------



## Badmf (Jul 3, 2012)

We used to use whole milk and water to spray em down changes the leaves PH so no mold. lil liq soa[ added too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Appreciate da intel cuz! Time to dust off dat bottle, EM's saved my ass couple times already. Really good stuff, it's just been sittin on the sidelines. Right on for reminding me coot, have a good one brah! I'm out of molasses, some maui raw sugar shouldn't hurt


any sugar will work brah.....since the EM has sat...you might want to brew it first to make sure its alive...if it wont make foam in the bucket its dead.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 3, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I wasn't as fortunate as 'East', and I made a call that usually not very popular. I decided to take down 95% of my garden because of mold that was spreading like a wild fire over entire garden. These are pics of the one lady that was spared, my Colombian Gold X ChemD. Two closeups of buds on branches. Plus one pic of a bunch of bud rubbish!? This lady was more into showing off her Dawg family traits, than Landrace traits of a Colombian Gold.


 Like the look of that Col Chem bud, I hope my plant turns out as good as yours looks. Looking forward to helping you smoke that.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 4, 2012)

Aloha HGer's~ 

wishng everyone an excellent 4th of July. I'mma be cooking ALL day (and eating all day too, so...)!

a hui hou

 pua~


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 4, 2012)

Aloha HG'ers~ (again )~

Can anyone tell me what this is called? (besides deformed I mean). I read it some where but cannot locate it.
POLY...??? Poly something I think. (or I'm pupule and talkin out da okole'?).



mahalo~


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 4, 2012)

The Train X Twisted sis 5 days ago. 
Have a great 4 th !!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 4, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> The Train X Twisted sis 5 days ago.
> Have a great 4 th !!


Another beauty EH!

Ummm... looks like you'll be havin a GREAT 4th too!


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th to all my fellow Hawaiian Ganja Farmaz... smoke sesh at the hale... who's in? lol... have a good one... cheehuu!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 5, 2012)

this is my little bubbleberry female. I have some questions about harvesting her. I have been checking the trich's all most everyday. The lower on the buds you look there are some amber and mostly cloudy balls. Up toward the top there some cloudy and still some clear. It looks like it is trying to re-veg, the tips of the buds are growing and stretching out a little. What should I do with her? I moved her into my grow box without any lights, gonna keep her in the dark for a day. I plan on cutting the buds and re-veging at some point. Should just cut off all that is finished now and start re-veg?


----------



## 808dank (Jul 5, 2012)

*The Train X Twisted sis 5 days ago. 
Have a great 4 th !!

East.....That thing looks riDANKulous! Certainly better than any fireworks that I saw last night
*


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 5, 2012)

And now the wait begins. First pic of early budding leda uno and the other is of purple bud stump, look at the auxins going to work on that branch


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 6, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2241754 this is my little bubbleberry female. I have some questions about harvesting her. I have been checking the trich's all most everyday. The lower on the buds you look there are some amber and mostly cloudy balls. Up toward the top there some cloudy and still some clear. It looks like it is trying to re-veg, the tips of the buds are growing and stretching out a little. What should I do with her? I moved her into my grow box without any lights, gonna keep her in the dark for a day. I plan on cutting the buds and re-veging at some point. Should just cut off all that is finished now and start re-veg?


Wow! Amber/cloudy on the bottom and clear/cloudy on top~ Hmmm... strain specific I guess bc I thought it was "normally the reverse". 
That's quite a situation you have there, so I'mma let others with [more] experience chime in. GL tho brah~


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 6, 2012)

808dank said:


> *The Train X Twisted sis 5 days ago.
> Have a great 4 th !!
> 
> East.....That thing looks riDANKulous! Certainly better than any fireworks that I saw last night
> *


NICE WORD! (I am stealing it and pretending it was my idea... totally! )
*"riDANKulous!"*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2241754 this is my little bubbleberry female. I have some questions about harvesting her. I have been checking the trich's all most everyday. The lower on the buds you look there are some amber and mostly cloudy balls. Up toward the top there some cloudy and still some clear. It looks like it is trying to re-veg, the tips of the buds are growing and stretching out a little. What should I do with her? I moved her into my grow box without any lights, gonna keep her in the dark for a day. I plan on cutting the buds and re-veging at some point. Should just cut off all that is finished now and start re-veg?









I'd just chop the whole plant. you're gonna have a hard time revegging that. if you do try to reveg, bring that badboy inside under 24 hrs of light after you chop. might be too deep in flower to reveg though.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 6, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd just chop the whole plant. you're gonna have a hard time revegging that. if you do try to reveg, bring that badboy inside under 24 hrs of light after you chop. might be too deep in flower to reveg though.


She's been in the dark for over 36 hours now, all most no clear trichs left and its filling in the tips. Gonna flush her for a few days then harvest time. It got a few small branches that I will leave on her. Then she goin under the lights. Can't hurt, it was a free plant. And I got 6 clones off of it. Thanks for da advise.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 6, 2012)

decided to use sunshine mix and happy frog


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> She's been in the dark for over 36 hours now, all most no clear trichs left and its filling in the tips. Gonna flush her for a few days then harvest time. It got a few small branches that I will leave on her. Then she goin under the lights. Can't hurt, it was a free plant. And I got 6 clones off of it. Thanks for da advise.


don't forget to post some post harvest pics later. I wanna see how the buds look like


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 6, 2012)

If you leave it in the total darkness for too long your actually going to start loosing yield, your buds will get softer/airy-er feeling. Try it, harvest a bud now and compare it to buds you cut later in dark cycle, honestly I wouldn't leave a plant in the dark for more than 36 hrs. Good luck and happy growing brah!


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 6, 2012)

wassup family, hey got some issues going with this critical 47.. it seemed to pop up about a week after transplanting into a mixture of FFOF, coco, bat guano, azomite, dolomite, humics, ancient humus, worm castings, oregonism, nitrozyme(organic kelp extract)... any response appreciated.. mahalos 

all plants in the same medium only this one having problems.


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 6, 2012)

critical sensi star
critical 47
got 2 of each of these, try to keep yall up..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2012)

hey what's up cruz. other than the problem you pointed out, the plants look nice. I dunno what's going on bro. hopefully somebody who knows can chime in.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 6, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't forget to post some post harvest pics later. I wanna see how the buds look like


 this is pict from what I cut off last week. It's still curing, but I smoked some of it. Smell and taste are not that good yet, but it's pretty damn potent. I have a bag of white widow that I bought but keep goin to the shit I grew. Hopefully it will get better as it cures.
Here is pict of the cola bud still growing


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 6, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> If you leave it in the total darkness for too long your actually going to start loosing yield, your buds will get softer/airy-er feeling. Try it, harvest a bud now and compare it to buds you cut later in dark cycle, honestly I wouldn't leave a plant in the dark for more than 36 hrs. Good luck and happy growing brah!


Thanks for da heads up, I put her back outside today when I got home from work. Started fresh water flush. Should be ready to chop in a week. The buds were a lot firmer today. Maybe she needed to be locked in the dark for a day to make her act right


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 7, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> wassup family, hey got some issues going with this critical 47.. it seemed to pop up about a week after transplanting into a mixture of FFOF, coco, bat guano, azomite, dolomite, humics, ancient humus, worm castings, oregonism, nitrozyme(organic kelp extract)... any response appreciated.. mahalos
> 
> all plants in the same medium only this one having problems.View attachment 2243560View attachment 2243561


That one needs a light dose of cal-mag brah. I use General Organics CalMag with good results, it has molasses and sugar to feed your microbes also. Good luck, looks crip!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2012)

Any suggestions on how I should prune these Sativa? Or should I leave them wild?


































Mahalo,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Any suggestions on how I should prune these Sativa? Or should I leave them wild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many plants in the 2nd pict? Looks nice and bushy.


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 7, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> That one needs a light dose of cal-mag brah. I use General Organics CalMag with good results, it has molasses and sugar to feed your microbes also. Good luck, looks crip!


thanx man, i was using advanced bloom calmag(when needed) but id always get some burn. ill check it out!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 7, 2012)

no problem brah, you no more dolomite around? just give it some of that, sounds like when you give it calmag your plant "burns" cuz your pH is a little acidic. check em out! good luck
keep us updated their coming out nice!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


>


Beautiful plants Mohican


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 7, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> no problem brah, you no more dolomite around? just give it some of that, sounds like when you give it calmag your plant "burns" cuz your pH is a little acidic. check em out! good luck
> keep us updated their coming out nice!
> [/QUOTE
> yeah i do use dolomite(in all my mixes), think i may have added too late!? mahalos


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Any suggestions on how I should prune these Sativa? Or should I leave them wild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! I'd just let it grow wild.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2012)

> How many plants in the 2nd pict? Looks nice and bushy.


The first pic is two plants (clones from my hydro) and the second pic is one (from when I topped my hydro).

Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 9, 2012)

So for the bad news, my dog killed one of my little blue hawaiians it kinda felt like I lost a pet, then I got really pissed at my dog. I chased my 110 pound rotty around the yard yelling at him. Then I took a couple hits of the bubbleberry and all was good again. Good news, I popped 2 more seeds on Saturday and they are already sprouted gotta work on securing my garden away from my dogs.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been doing a side by side test with these 2 clones. They were cloned on memerial day, 8 days later showed roots through the rockwool, then planted into solo cups with my soil mix. They have beed side by side the whole time. The one on the left is in roots organic only and the one on the right is in a mixture of roots and this  this is what's in it
The one on the right was a little shorter when I planted them into the 5 gal pots. Now it's taller and seems to be growing faster.

When do these things start growing full fan leaves?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 9, 2012)

this cola just keeps getting bigger by the day. Here is a pict with my hand for reference. I wear a large glove, this plant is only 2 ft tall.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 10, 2012)

Darn Dog! Hehe. Its amazing what a quick toke can do though!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 10, 2012)

some killahz. nothing but rain. "i love the rain, and i love the thunder" smokey smokey time  aloha


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is my big clone from up top view:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> some killahz. nothing but rain. "i love the rain, and i love the thunder" smokey smokey time  aloha


very nice. looks like it's gonna be some killa smoke



Mohican said:


> Here is my big clone from up top view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a beautiful plant. make sure to keep us updated, especially when it starts flowering.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> some killahz. nothing but rain. "i love the rain, and i love the thunder" smokey smokey time  aloha


What strain is that, is looks bad ass!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 10, 2012)

Ayo Trich, here's some of that FIM action. 1st pic is WW(Seedsman) I messed up on that one but cutting the top gave the bottom branches a chance to catch up, and the 2nd is kandy kush(RP) got 4 tops, thanks for the help!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 10, 2012)

Heres my long season plants  1st pic is Purple Bud(seedsman) 2nd is two Leda Uno (kc brains)


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 10, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Ayo Trich, here's some of that FIM action. 1st pic is WW(Seedsman) I messed up on that one but cutting the top gave the bottom branches a chance to catch up, and the 2nd is kandy kush(RP) got 4 tops, thanks for the help!
> View attachment 2249623 View attachment 2249622


Nice man! Violent FIMs!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 10, 2012)

Has been raining so much the lower branches are rooting.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow that's amazing that they're rooting, but then again plants can do amazing things here in Hawaii. I've seen that happen to my tomato plants before, Are you going to let them keep growing? That would be very interesting to see what happens. Thanks for sharing that. I agree this rain is ridiculous, this is one of the most wettest summers I've had in awhile.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 10, 2012)

It's just some natural air layering I guess. I have also seen it before when the stems get enough humidity or moisture. I've even read some scientific horticultural documents mentioning you can even get a leaf to root given the right circumstances. Nice thick stalks btw...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 10, 2012)

Trichy That plant was started 4-20 the stalk is 2 1/2 in at dirt level. She is just thinking about budding, way sooner then I figured and this is from seed.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 11, 2012)

that stalk is big bro. you gonna have to bust out da sawzaw to cut that shit down 

plants in my pix are an OG cross. the smaller buckets should be done within 2 weeks it seems. aloha


----------



## 808HI (Jul 11, 2012)

Yo east, das one fat stem. And she only 2 months old. Cherry. Was wondering what kind of soil and nutes u stay running? Right now I stay using island supreme from koolau and just bloodmeal for 13-0-0 for veg. Then I'll step it up to some fish oils at 10-55-0 during flower. Everyone shit looks real nice. Keep up the great work my braddahs and will post some pics later today. Shoots, aloooojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2012)

these 2 blue widow were sprouted on the 16th of last month. The one on the left is growing really good. But the little one has stopped growing, it still looks healthy, and has good color, but it just won't grow. Is there something I can do?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2250952 these 2 blue widow were sprouted on the 16th of last month. The one on the left is growing really good. But the little one has stopped growing, it still looks healthy, and has good color, but it just won't grow. Is there something I can do?


Are you starting them indo, if so what kind of light and light schedule? Did you just transplant them, started in solo's? Need some more info..Indica Dom strains strech very little with 12+ hours of light. My leda uno and purple bud were started on cinco de mayo, and I just want to say thank you everyone. Since joining this thread I have noticed a big difference in my pass two gardens,quality and yield wise. I couldn't have done it without ya'll. I am so grateful for this thread. With my deepest aloha, mahalo guys!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Are you starting them indo, if so what kind of light and light schedule? Did you just transplant them, started in solo's? Need some more info..Indica Dom strains strech very little with 12+ hours of light. My leda uno and purple bud were started on cinco de mayo, and I just want to say thank you everyone. Since joining this thread I have noticed a big difference in my pass two gardens,quality and yield wise. I couldn't have done it without ya'll. I am so grateful for this thread. With my deepest aloha, mahalo guys!!


Started in pellets that I picked up from ohanas, put into solo cups with soil mix for a couple weeks. Under 24 hr t-5 lights. Started working them into the sun a little at a time. Transplanted into sunshine mix 4 with dolomite and happy frog mixed in, 5 gal pots. The day I transplanted them I left them on my lanai and my dog fucked them up. He nosed around in the soil pretty bad and killed one. I fixed the soil and put them back under the lights. They recovered by the next day. Now I put them out at 5 am and bring them in at dark, no lights. The one has always been smaller, they have always been side by side and watered exactly the same. I'm just a little confused why the one is so much smaller.
Do you guys think I should put this one under the lights at night?
Everything I have read says that blue widow is more indica, it is a hybrid of blueberry and white widow.

Big mahalo to everyone here for the advise!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Started in pellets that I picked up from ohanas, put into solo cups with soil mix for a couple weeks. Under 24 hr t-5 lights. Started working them into the sun a little at a time. Transplanted into sunshine mix 4 with dolomite and happy frog mixed in, 5 gal pots. The day I transplanted them I left them on my lanai and my dog fucked them up. He nosed around in the soil pretty bad and killed one. I fixed the soil and put them back under the lights. They recovered by the next day. Now I put them out at 5 am and bring them in at dark, no lights. The one has always been smaller, they have always been side by side and watered exactly the same. I'm just a little confused why the one is so much smaller.
> Do you guys think I should put this one under the lights at night?
> Everything I have read says that blue widow is more indica, it is a hybrid of blueberry and white widow.
> 
> Big mahalo to everyone here for the advise!


Its probably a little variance in genetic expression (pheno type)...they look healthy in the picture...i had a vanilla sky pheno that was a runt...but it grew out of it...just grow'um brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

Pure Truth


Pure Truth Clone



C99


Jack Herer Male (Sannies)



Jackberry....so close, its nearing 70 days of flower...hurry up u faka u!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Its probably a little variance in genetic expression (pheno type)...they look healthy in the picture...i had a vanilla sky pheno that was a runt...but it grew out of it...just grow'um brah!


Runt...that's what I was thinking. I wish I could keep one small like that and grow as a house plant in my living room, they are beautiful plants.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Pure Truth
> View attachment 2251349
> 
> Pure Truth Clone
> ...


Looking solid!! That Jackberry should be called Malasada! Must be all that sugar water


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 11, 2012)

that bud is white


----------



## RIPLouDogg (Jul 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Pure Truth
> View attachment 2251349
> 
> Pure Truth Clone
> ...




Holy Jackberry that is MEAN!! I gotta get me some of that!


----------



## miller777 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just moved to Kauai- what I'vebeen told is you can grow year round but the season will determine the size of your harvest..... is that true?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2012)

miller777 said:


> I just moved to Kauai- what I'vebeen told is you can grow year round but the season will determine the size of your harvest..... is that true?


If you grow outdoors it does. I have a plant that is only 2 feet tall, it was started and grown outside in march. It started flowering as soon as it was old enough. They don't get to veg for a long enough time to put on big weight. But the summer here is called the long season, that's when everyone grows big plants outside. I have personely only been growing for a few months, but I have a couple good freinds that have been growing for many years. And I have read a lot in this thread and learned a lot from the guys here. Hope this made since to you. Aloha.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2012)

2 blue widow and 1 blue hawaiian that I'm giving to a friend today. Even the little one is starting to grow again.


----------



## 808dank (Jul 12, 2012)

miller777 said:


> I just moved to Kauai- what I'vebeen told is you can grow year round but the season will determine the size of your harvest..... is that true?



We just don't have a very big change in daylight hours here in Hawaii compared to other parts of the world from summer to winter. Like what was said above, if you plant outdoors in the summer you can take advantage of the longer days and let your plants veg to maturity before they flower. You can always veg indoors if you have that option and toss em outside when they are ready as an easy solution.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> (Advice) .... Man I'm retarded!


Excellent! I was juz gonna ask you a question (and that makes me...? :~ ah ha...

 Aloha RIP'ahs~

I didn't want to start a thread in "Harvesting and Curing", just need a lil advice if you please.

I am @ day 49 of flowering my indica = approx. 53-56 days. Medicinal qualities are (among others) as an anagesic & for insomnia. I had planned on waiting for 20-30% amber, however, I just finished reading subcools "Amber-Alert" in which he very definately does not advise indica dominant strains (ids) to have ANY amber, whatsoever... infact for ids' he says, 

" When growing Indica hybrids, unless you want to end up on the couch, its best to harvest when the trichome heads are fully formed but before they start to cloud over and turn amber."

Ok well...  That was prolly last week. What's ur thoughts on this?
(I'm getting my wardrobe boxes ready tonight, just in case) 

I know I have some clear trichomes in there somewhere but as of today they look like a full-on cloudy. Not a lil milky, but cloudy with no amber best as I can tell. I am trying not to get bummed at the thought that I waited too long (insert ridiculouly long and severe string of cus words, of ur choosing. Mywords are NSFW right now).

Mahalo~


----------



## 808dank (Jul 12, 2012)

Medicinal qualities are (among others) as an anagesic & for insomnia.

If you're looking for help with insomnia wouldn't a little extra "couch lock" be a good thing? Typically the longer you wait the more narcotic the high becomes, but I personally always wait until they are a little cloudy and with some becoming amber-ish. I've read that for analgesic properties you want to harvest earlier, so maybe in the future to get the best of both worlds take subcools advice and take em down early. Sounds like a preference problem mostly and I think you'll find your babies to smoke just fine


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 12, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Excellent! I was juz gonna ask you a question (and that makes me...? :~ ah ha...
> 
> Aloha RIP'ahs~
> 
> ...


Cloudy trichomes indicate peak thc levels. Amber indicates degrading thc levels. If about 85% of yours trichs are cloudy and you have 5 to 10% amber go ahead and harvest. Thc levels continue to fluctuate even after harvesting so if u were to wait to long u might get too much amber (degraded thc level) and would be smoking less potent weed then u should be.


----------



## RIPLouDogg (Jul 12, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Excellent! I was juz gonna ask you a question (and that makes me...? :~ ah ha...
> 
> Aloha RIP'ahs~
> 
> ...


From what you described, I would harvest soon. I dont think you waited too long, but personally I would harvest at the first sign of ambering. Some people on this site recommend harvesting now (when all are cloudy) but thats up to you.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 13, 2012)

cola time! Not bad from a 2 ft plant. How much weight you guys think when cured?
Here is a pict before I trimmed the suga leaves. What do you guys do with the trimmings? Have heard you can use them to make butter?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 13, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Excellent! I was juz gonna ask you a question (and that makes me...? :~ ah ha...
> 
> Aloha RIP'ahs~
> 
> ...


Funny I just read the same thread and started kinda freaking out about mine too. But I let go until almost all cloudy with a few ambers. I cut some bout 2 weeks ago that was all cloudy and has a very up high to it. I can't smoke it late in the evening because I can't go to sleep when I'm medicated on it. I'm letting some of mine go mostly amber just for the late night use. Good luck with it either way you go.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 13, 2012)

Mahalo 808Dank, 808Killahz & Dyna Ryda~

Appreciate the knowledge and info 

I can really tell that they are close tho...
They look very different this week; today begins wk. 8.

"*Trichome-Watch*": Solid MILK... NO AMBER whatsoev'a.

Milk? (lol) to go with my coffee and frozen snick-ahz (of course I freeze my"snickers" bars, doesn't everyone? ) M-U-N-C-H-I-E-S =======*~~ <---puff puff pass

aloha~


----------



## 808dank (Jul 13, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Mahalo 808Dank, 808Killahz & Dyna Ryda~
> 
> Appreciate the knowledge and info
> 
> ...


You try the peanut butter snickers?? Mean!! 

By the way, what strain indica you got growing anyways??


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 13, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2253229 cola time! Not bad from a 2 ft plant. How much weight you guys think when cured?View attachment 2253230
> Here is a pict before I trimmed the suga leaves. What do you guys do with the trimmings? Have heard you can use them to make butter?View attachment 2253232


Some crazy fox tailing goin on there. Looks awesome! On average u can expect about 25% to 35% of your wet weight after u done curing... good job man.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 13, 2012)

So far I have a little over 18 grams cured and prolly an oz from that cola, all from one little plant. And I still get plenty growing.
Can't beat that for one free plant.

Got a couple more question(I know, fng with questions) when do they usually start to flower? I ask cause I want to top or fim a couple and want to see how much more veg time I got. Mahalo!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 14, 2012)

808dank said:


> You try the peanut butter snickers?? Mean!!
> 
> By the way, what strain indica you got growing anyways??


Aloha 808dank and HGer's~

Ohhhh yeah... I'mma go get some now fo shu'a!

This indica is BC Sweet Dreams~
I'mma put them in the tub on Monday and do a final flush, let them dry out a lil and chop them a few(??) days after that. I can see the leaves changing more now as the N (and the other stuff) start to drain from the plants. A.N.'s Final Flush doesn't strip all the stuff out it (supposedly) helps to promote/support flowering in the final stages (their words). 53-56 days? Very soon like, Tu or Th. I don't want to take any short cuts here the quality of the final product is more important then the yield... for now.

Check out the WW's. 3 UP-from seed, organic, and am hoping for at least one to be a girl. 5 wks. old, very compact with trunks almost as thick as that sharpee in #3 photo (tho not quite).




I've had a 1 leaf (set). 3 leaf-sets. 5 and 7, and even 9... (I know there's more too, right?)
Never had "An Eighter" before.


**Sometimes I feel like I'm growing the "short-bus" geno / pheno-types... jus sayin! 
(Hey someone's gotta I guess... ) ha ha made you smile!

mahalo~
 hapa


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 14, 2012)

Really great to see all this new blood on this site. I harvested plants for 20 years before I was told i needed to look at the color of the techs The plant will tell you when to pull it. For us out doors gang it is all about the weather, some time I cut early but still great smoke I'm happy and that is what counts. Here is one of my big Bitches it has been a long time that I had them this big the helicopter love my house. Pepper where are your girls? She is 6 x 6 But her sister is kicking ass at 9ft and just starting to cluster so 1 more foot easy. My wife is not sure if she likes my little hobbie. Hobie more like obsession. She is the one usually home when they fly, I take her out to dinner that night. Aloha


----------



## Fuzznutz (Jul 14, 2012)

Sadly, watching a guerrilla grow go down. Ghetto Birds have found a grow. Fawkers hovering low over the neighborhood. Starting their hauling (cables) process now. Surprised they are aloud to fly so low and hover so long SO close in a residential neighborhood. Our tax dollars at work. Seems to me GH has had a bump in budget with all the additional birds flying. 

Stay sharp central Oahu. They're out hard today.


----------



## noo1knos (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow man thanks for the heads up looks like im gonna have to spread them out more. Just curious, could you see how much plants they were harvesting?


----------



## 808HI (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright braddahs, I would like to know what soil mixture u guys here preffer. I was running with the island supreme from koolau but it seems like noone is bringing it in. Let me know cause I need to transplant soon. Much mahalos mah braddahs


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 16, 2012)

808HI said:


> Alright braddahs, I would like to know what soil mixture u guys here preffer. I was running with the island supreme from koolau but it seems like noone is bringing it in. Let me know cause I need to transplant soon. Much mahalos mah braddahs


I started using sunshine mix 4, it was recommended to me on here. It seems to be the best soil that I have used so far. Drains really well and holds moisture for a long time. And you can mix in whatever nutes you need.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 16, 2012)

Mahalo nui braddah dyna. Where can get that from? I know koolau get em but only in the 60# bag. Fuck em, I'll just go get that. Any suggestions on nutes would he great too braddahs.


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 16, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Really great to see all this new blood on this site. I harvested plants for 20 years before I was told i needed to look at the color of the techs The plant will tell you when to pull it. For us out doors gang it is all about the weather, some time I cut early but still great smoke I'm happy and that is what counts. Here is one of my big Bitches it has been a long time that I had them this big the helicopter love my house. Pepper where are your girls?View attachment 2255247 She is 6 x 6 But her sister is kicking ass at 9ft and just starting to cluster so 1 more foot easy. My wife is not sure if she likes my little hobbie. Hobie more like obsession. She is the one usually home when they fly, I take her out to dinner that night. Aloha


really nice looking trees east. how do you get your plants to keep vegging and not go directly into flower this time of year? weather/location? im in east oahu. my ladies 
seems to flower asap always. much mahalos


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 16, 2012)

808HI said:


> Mahalo nui braddah dyna. Where can get that from? I know koolau get em but only in the 60# bag. Fuck em, I'll just go get that. Any suggestions on nutes would he great too braddahs.


I'm using happy frog organic for veg, they get one for flowering too. Just depends on what stage ur plants at. Ohana's has the nutes, they also have the sunshine mix.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 16, 2012)

almos pau, probly going cut end of this week, should go longer, but cant help the rain and humidity in my area. last ones didn't taste as good as i wanted. i gotta take care of that. aloha.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 16, 2012)

oh and btw, anybody get home invaded in Kailua? crazy shit indeed!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are beautiful flowers Highhawyn!

That IS crazy!





I hope this bush turns out as nice as yours


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 16, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> really nice looking trees east. how do you get your plants to keep vegging and not go directly into flower this time of year? weather/location? im in east oahu. my ladies
> seems to flower asap always. much mahalos


Try grow out some Sativa's.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 16, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> almos pau, probly going cut end of this week, should go longer, but cant help the rain and humidity in my area. last ones didn't taste as good as i wanted. i gotta take care of that. aloha.


nice pheno you got their, are those cuttings?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah cuttings spliff, still got it, it is like a creamy og, but flavor doesnt last as long thru joint. nice mohican, looks to need some ferts but i like the way you are training her. aloha.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 17, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> So far I have a little over 18 grams cured and prolly an oz from that cola, all from one little plant. And I still get plenty growing.View attachment 2254498
> Can't beat that for one free plant.
> 
> Got a couple more question(I know, fng with questions) when do they usually start to flower? I ask cause I want to top or fim a couple and want to see how much more veg time I got. Mahalo!


Excellent! I.5 oz. FO FREE brah? NICE ONE! Sign me up, mkay?


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 17, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Really great to see all this new blood on this site. I harvested plants for 20 years before I was told i needed to look at the color of the techs The plant will tell you when to pull it. For us out doors gang it is all about the weather, some time I cut early but still great smoke I'm happy and that is what counts. Here is one of my big Bitches it has been a long time that I had them this big the helicopter love my house. Pepper where are your girls?View attachment 2255247 She is 6 x 6 But her sister is kicking ass at 9ft and just starting to cluster so 1 more foot easy. My wife is not sure if she likes my little hobbie. Hobie more like obsession. She is the one usually home when they fly, I take her out to dinner that night. Aloha


ha ha ha... good one EH!
Just once in my life time i would love JUST ONE beeg one li-dat!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 17, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> almos pau, probly going cut end of this week, should go longer, but cant help the rain and humidity in my area. last ones didn't taste as good as i wanted. i gotta take care of that. aloha.


They look soooo ONO! And close tho, yeah? Anyway... guess you and I both be busy on Friday, yeah? I'mma "chop" mine too. Take pics so we can see (and I can see how you trim and manicure and cure too)! Oh good lawd, you (we) are gonna be busy.

aloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 17, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> oh and btw, anybody get home invaded in Kailua? crazy shit indeed!!


Didn't know what you was talking about until I seen the news this morning, crazy shit indeed. But that's why I have 2 big dogs and "other" home defence items.


----------



## RIPLouDogg (Jul 17, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> oh and btw, anybody get home invaded in Kailua? crazy shit indeed!!


Its nice the police are actually helping that guy find them and get his weed back! awesome


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 17, 2012)

Transplanted my 8 days old blue hawaiian plants today. I put them into 2.5 gal pots for a couple weeks. Then I'm gonna pick up some smart pots, not sure what size I want yet. Been bringing these 4 in at night putting them under the lights sence we are only getting a little over13 hours of daylight now.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Where did Blue Hawaiian come from, I remember getting a couple cuts years ago but I didn't give them much thought/care. They turned out very fruit and had magenta/purple pistils.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 18, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Where did Blue Hawaiian come from, I remember getting a couple cuts years ago but I didn't give them much thought/care. They turned out very fruit and had magenta/purple pistils.


Blueberry x Hawaiian kona, supposed to be 50/50 sativa/indica. Looking fwd to harvesting some this. Got the seeds from kindseed.com


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is 2 clones that I have been doing a side by side test with. The one the left is in roots organic only, and the taller one on the right is in my mix of soil. So far the mixed soil is doing a lot better than roots.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 18, 2012)

Wassup braddahs. Brah, anyone in here ever check out that main lining thread in the organic forums. That shits tight. Check em out and Lmk what u guys think. Shoots


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> Wassup braddahs. Brah, anyone in here ever check out that main lining thread in the organic forums. That shits tight. Check em out and Lmk what u guys think. Shoots


Not sure what u mean, got a link? Surely you don't mean the organic thread boys are slammin' their stuff


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> Wassup braddahs. Brah, anyone in here ever check out that main lining thread in the organic forums. That shits tight. Check em out and Lmk what u guys think. Shoots


Looks bad ass, gonna try it this winter indoors.

Go to the organic, then subcool sub forum, its a sticky there. Just read all 12 pages, good stuff.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 18, 2012)

Aloha HGer's~

Gonna chop 'em down in da morning. first time all by myself so...
any last minute advice you have for me?
also I want to make hash with the trim and popcorn (and my AK)... do I need to cure the popcorn? 
(how about for canna butter, cured? or...any kine?)
mahalo~


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 18, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha HGer's~
> 
> Gonna chop 'em down in da morning. first time all by myself so...
> any last minute advice you have for me?
> ...


I hope ya get some good answers, I wantin to know the same stuff, good luck and happy harvest.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

The best bubble bag ice water hash thread I saw had the guy throwing his trim into the freezer fresh! Then he pulls it out and *gently* stirs it a little. He gets hash that is almost pure white and is full melt! Yum


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The best bubble bag ice water hash thread I saw had the guy throwing his trim into the freezer fresh! Then he pulls it out and *gently* stirs it a little. He gets hash that is almost pure white and is full melt! Yum


I have read so much stuff here but I don't remember that one.
Got links? lol
pure white / full melt sounds perfect.
mahalo~


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Hapa... No need to cure them if making hash or butta. Just dry it out.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2012)

Try searching for full melt. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2012)

Matt Rize in the concentrates forum.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 20, 2012)

Aloha nui HGer's~

Mahalo @ Mohican & 808killahz~

it's a lil confusing to me, matt says this,
* "Third: Is the debate on using fresh (still wet) trim versus using dried (and cured) trim. We'll get to that later. For now, use dried/cured trim, and let it soak for a good twenty minutes before beginning agitation.

*I asked in his full-melt thread and I think I got the same responses: Dry it first* &/or *put it in the freez'a fresh. I froze it bc I can always take it out and dry it if I need to.

Question: When he is speaking about "*dried / cured trim*" do you think in this instance he means, dried trim *and* buds that have been cured (if ur gonna use it I guess)
Bubble bags will be here soon. I have a bunch of trim from yesterday and lil MICRO-popcorn (millions) lol. maybe just several zips, but my AK's will be ready in a week and my sour d's the week aft'a dat!

I will continue to read...

mahalo~


----------



## doctorD (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. Long time no post... I have made so much hash over the years and for some reason its just not for me. Id rather smoke bud. I usually end up giving away the hash just so it gets smoked. I dont even bother with it anymore.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 20, 2012)

a lot of it has to do with quality of shakes going into the bag. the better/frostier the shake, the more hash you get. i just give mine to a friend that does it up for me and i break him off a hash ball lol. i just got about 10 grams of some of the less good shake and will be running the good shakes when i do final trim on the harvest. good luck girl, cured just means dried out for a while, fresh frozen is just throwing it into freezer right after initial trim. the difference of hash between the two ways, and the quality associated along with are negligible at best. people will swear one way or the other, but honestly if you smoke, then you will be just as happy with whatever way you choose. aloha i wish i had more sun


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2012)

My dry ice hash was as a failure by most standards - too much green stuff. But it still tastes like hash and I am still smoking less leaf.




















I love the taste and buzz from hash but it gives me a bad cough really quickly. So I just use it when I need a stronger dose.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 20, 2012)

whats up fam, heres some critical sensi star and critical 47 at 3 wks.... enjoi the weather, cheers!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 20, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> whats up fam, heres some critical sensi star and critical 47 at 3 wks.... enjoi the weather, cheers!
> View attachment 2262440View attachment 2262441View attachment 2262442


Lookin good bro, my garden is loving this sun too!


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mahalos dr.. had to leave the ladies in the shade today, sun was crazy hot!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 21, 2012)

A little update on my garden, blue widows in the front, blue hawaiians on the left, bubbleberry clones in the back with their mother. Been harvesting the mother over the last couple weeks. Got some curing now in a mason jar, doesn't look or smell that good but she packs a big ass punch to the head, very up sativa high.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2012)

No flowers yet but getting close!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2012)

Big day today in my garden. My nicest, bushiest blue widow showed me his balls. Wish it would have been female but it's ok, gonna grow'em out and collect his pollen for future breeding.

All of my bubbleberry clones started flowering today. Funny cause I just fed them some big grow last night and today out popped the pistols instead of a new set of leaves. They range in size from 2-3 ft.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 23, 2012)

looks big, but looks hungry too. I've found the best thing to feed a sativa is dry nutes. Make sure you stay away from liquid nutes. Sativas just respond better with dry nutes. Good luck brah!

Oh, by the way. I wrote an article about Sativas & Hawaii for Skunk Magazine. The article in it is called ,'Breeders,Growers & Seed Pros'. July issue has it! I put the article together in about five minutes. But I have other cool things in the cannabis pipeline that will be featured in the coming months ahead in some other cannabis books!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 24, 2012)

3 days into flower


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2012)

What kind of dry nutes do you recommend?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> looks big, but looks hungry too. I've found the best thing to feed a sativa is dry nutes. Make sure you stay away from liquid nutes. Sativas just respond better with dry nutes. Good luck brah!
> 
> Oh, by the way. I wrote an article about Sativas & Hawaii for Skunk Magazine. The article in it is called ,'Breeders,Growers & Seed Pros'. July issue has it! I put the article together in about five minutes. But I have other cool things in the cannabis pipeline that will be featured in the coming months ahead in some other cannabis books!


right on puna! out of all the mags out there, I like skunk the best. haven't bought a mag in awhile tho. gonna go check that july issue out.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 25, 2012)

Blue Hawaiian, 2 weeks old. Hope atleast one of them turn out female.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright my fellow hawaiian greethumbs, quick question, when should I transplant? My moms are 2 months old and I got dem in 1 gallon pots, and when I look in the breather holes on the bottom I can see roots. I been using this root enhancer and let me tell u, this stuff works great. It's called rapid start by general hydroponics. What it supposed to do is help the plant establish a fat healthy root system. I'm gonna be on big island this weekend and no like come home to some messed up plants. Any quick response would be great cause I leave tomorrow. Mahalos


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 26, 2012)

I would transplant, thats a little long too be in 1 gal. You should come home to some happier looking ladies


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 26, 2012)

808HI said:


> Alright my fellow hawaiian greethumbs, quick question, when should I transplant? My moms are 2 months old and I got dem in 1 gallon pots, and when I look in the breather holes on the bottom I can see roots. I been using this root enhancer and let me tell u, this stuff works great. It's called rapid start by general hydroponics. What it supposed to do is help the plant establish a fat healthy root system. I'm gonna be on big island this weekend and no like come home to some messed up plants. Any quick response would be great cause I leave tomorrow. Mahalos


I would transplant them now into their final containers.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 27, 2012)

Mahalos spliff and dyna. They both went into 5 gallon pots. Let me correct myself, I looked at the bottom of the pots they were in and it said they was 2 gallon pots. Anyways, mahalo nui again. Fuck, I wish there was somewhere we could go to get medical marijuana. I got my card but no sence if I cannot travel with my Meds. And I don't know anyone on big island, well, I did but he's not there. Will try and post pics tomorrow before I head out. Again Hawaiians, mahalos.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 27, 2012)

hey guys whats the clostest thing to a hawaian landrace


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 27, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> whats up fam, heres some critical sensi star and critical 47 at 3 wks.... enjoi the weather, cheers!
> View attachment 2262440View attachment 2262441View attachment 2262442


Good job! Beautiful and happy lookin in the Hawaiian sunshine!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 27, 2012)

808HI said:


> Mahalos spliff and dyna. They both went into 5 gallon pots. Let me correct myself, I looked at the bottom of the pots they were in and it said they was 2 gallon pots. Anyways, mahalo nui again. Fuck, I wish there was somewhere we could go to get medical marijuana. I got my card but no sence if I cannot travel with my Meds. And I don't know anyone on big island, well, I did but he's not there. Will try and post pics tomorrow before I head out. Again Hawaiians, mahalos.


I travel to outer islands with mmj everytime, never been bothered. My dr told me worst thing that could happen is tsa tells you that you can't travel with it. Before I was legal I still travel with it. Just double bag and put it into my small pocket on blue jeans. But now that I'm legal just put it in carry on back pack.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 27, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey guys whats the clostest thing to a hawaian landrace


What is landrace? I thought this was a joke, haha. Jokes on me.


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey hapa how did your harvest go?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 27, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey guys whats the clostest thing to a hawaian landrace


Theirs no such thing as an hawaiian landrance strain as far as I know, anybody know of any? You could look into Pakalolo and Paia Hawaiana by sativa seedbank or Spice by mr.nice these all have hawaii genes in them. I don't know much about that topic maybe someone with more knowledge in that area will respond.



808HI said:


> Mahalos spliff and dyna. They both went into 5 gallon pots. Let me correct myself, I looked at the bottom of the pots they were in and it said they was 2 gallon pots. Anyways, mahalo nui again. Fuck, I wish there was somewhere we could go to get medical marijuana. I got my card but no sence if I cannot travel with my Meds. And I don't know anyone on big island, well, I did but he's not there. Will try and post pics tomorrow before I head out. Again Hawaiians, mahalos.


Right on brah good luck!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2012)

I read somewhere that the original Hawaiian Sativas were probably originally Thai or Columbian.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 28, 2012)

anybody got some budding pix? first crops coming in i suspect. at least mine is. aloha, what's next?


----------



## 808HI (Jul 28, 2012)

Here in Hawaii, genes are only half of it, I feel the rest lies in the mana thaT this so wonderful aina provides, with a little professional knowledge on the side. Scored an 8 of kona homegrown for 40. Now it's relaxation time with the wife and kids. Monday marks our two year anniversary. Shes the best. Hope my babies are okay at home. Shoots, alohahawaiians.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 29, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> anybody got some budding pix? first crops coming in i suspect. at least mine is. aloha, what's next?


 Just getting started. East coast sour diesel x col Gold


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 29, 2012)

Willie Nelson x NY OG She is 6 ft and top bud is 8in across she pulled the Willie side.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is another pheno of the Willie Nelson x Ny OG She was 5ft and I'm smoking her now. Doesn't look the greatest but very strong.


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Here is another pheno of the Willie Nelson x Ny OG She was 5ft and I'm smoking her now. Doesn't look the greatest but very strong.View attachment 2273501View attachment 2273502View attachment 2273503


Ladies defiantly happy, stellar my friend!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Willie Nelson x NY OG View attachment 2273497She is 6 ft and top bud is 8in across she pulled the Willie side.









I'm loving this pic! nice east hawaii.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> sour diesel x col GoldView attachment 2273465View attachment 2273468


Looking good as usual East  Those are some tree's man, can't wait to see when they start to bulk up!

Mines are just starting also, Leda Uno, and Purple Bud 


The Leda Uno smells like sweet lemon peels


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Jul 29, 2012)

pakalolo808 said:


> Growers who have grown in hawaii.
> 
> What time of year can u plant your seeds so that they dont start flowering right away? we got 12 hour sun alot of the year, so what do u guys do?


I've hear around June 15 would be long season grow and sept-dec plants benefit from short season cuhz they notice the night getting longer and days getting shorter rajah? Ok good luck growing brah


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> anybody got some budding pix? first crops coming in i suspect. at least mine is. aloha, what's next?




Harvested one this morning, got others bout a week into flower.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 30, 2012)

About one week into flower, transplanted them into 10 gal smartpots this weekend. 2 months old and they were getting root bound in the 5 gal plastic pots. Hopefully they will put on some weight in their new home. Gonna try to finish them organicly, using happy frog nutes mixed into the soil.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 31, 2012)

I know this might sound stupid, but what is smartpots and where can I find them?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 31, 2012)

808HI said:


> I know this might sound stupid, but what is smartpots and where can I find them?


Its a fabric bag, ohana's got'em

I'll post up a pict later today


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 31, 2012)

808HI said:


> I know this might sound stupid, but what is smartpots and where can I find them?


sup 808HI! smart pots are the shiznit bro... The are made of fabric (melted sand spun into fine strands, kinda like cotton candy is made with sugar). They work by air pruning root tips as they come into contact with the pot. This encourages continual root growth and allows for better nutrient uptake. Because the pot is made of a breathable material, it also supplies the roots with an abundance of oxygen. Traditionally, root balls will form in pots making roots compete for space and nutrients. This is why normally a bigger pot will give you a bigger plant. By pruning roots, smart pots eliminate this problem, allowing you continual root growth and growing you bigger plants using smaller pots. 

The only draw back to using smart pots is that if you grow in soil, you will be watering more often due to the soil drying out quicker (breathable pots). Other than that is works amazing with soil or hydro.

Most hydro/gardening specific stores stock them btw. I havent seen them at home depot, walmart, or lowes yet tho. Might wanna stick to dedicated gardening/hydro supply stores for now.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey East Hawaii! Amazing plants! I love the Willie cross. What do you feed your girls? I have some Malawi 100% Sativa and I want to give her the best I can and you look like you know what to feed sativa.
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 31, 2012)

808HI said:


> I know this might sound stupid, but what is smartpots and where can I find them?


Smart Pots work great. I used them when I was on the Big Island and I really liked them. Ace Hardware and True Value usually carry them also nowadays. You can also use reusable shopping bags as a cheap alternative (though they aren't as heavy duty and won't last as long I'd guess) http://www.globalbuckets.org/p/grow-bags.html 

Or you can make your own. Here's another link of a member here that did a side-by-side experiment with different homemade air pots and manufactured air pots: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html

I sewed together a bunch from ground cover cloth and though they only cost pennies per piece it took like an hour for each bag to do it right. For simplicity's sake, I'd just buy them; they're not that expensive.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is some pict of a few of my bubbleberry clones, they are in smart pots, check out the purple stalk and stems in the 3rd pict. They are all like this, very pretty plants, I could sit and stare at them all day. Aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 31, 2012)

Purple stems and veins are tolerable up to a certain extent, heres a copy and paste from a sticky here 

*

Phosphorus is a component of certain enzymes and proteins, adenosine triphosphate (ATP), ribonucleic acids (RNA), deoxyribonucleic acids (DNA) and phytin. ATP is involved in various energy transfer reactions, and RNA and DNA are components of genetic information.
Phosphorus (P) deficiency
Figure 11 is severe phosphorus (P) deficiency during flowering. Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom.
Phosphorus deficiencies exhibit slow growing, weak and stunted plants with dark green or purple pigmentation in older leaves and stems.
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.
Purpling: accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some healthy ornamentals.​






*


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 1, 2012)

hey spiff, thanks for posting that up, I read it few months ago when I got the mother of these clones. She had purple stems and stalk her entire life. I fed that plant a lot, all of the clones have the same traits. I'm pretty convinced it's a trait not a deficiency. Either way it's growing good and making some nice prebud growth.
Again thanks for taking the time to post that up. If it is a dificiency what else could I do? I have been feeding them ff big grow until they started flower, then I gave a dose of tiger bloom. Then I transplanted them into 10 gal smart pots. I used sunshine mix 4 with dolomite and happy frog fruit and flower mixed in. I was planing on finishing them all organic. Do you think some top dressing with bat guano (the one high in phoshate, not nitrogen) or some type of meal will help?
I keep coming back to add. I have other strains here that are in the exact same soil and feeding schedule that have all green stalks and stems. Thats another reason I think it's just a pheno, trait, or whatever it's called.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 1, 2012)

Hawaiians, when is the best time of day to take clones.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 1, 2012)

808HI said:


> Hawaiians, when is the best time of day to take clones.


I've read first thing in the morning when they are well hydrated and not transpiring yet. I have taken them many different times of the day without any noticeable difference personally. It's fair to note that I've read not feeding them a couple days prior as much (N in particular) helps them root faster because abundance of N hinders root growth- however I have no personal proofs of this either. I think it's somewhat luck of the draw depending on how much hormones are in the tips of the cutting that travel down and move the rooting process along, but I've not found a way to know to predetermine this. I've had some root in less than 3 days and others take almost 2 weeks off the same plant all cut at the same time for what it's worth.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, my first time trying it took me almost 2.5 weeks to see roots. Don't know if it was the method I used but gonna try Subcools shoebox method and compare a side by side. I did get a 100 percent, well, 4 outtah 4 success. I'm doing lst in one and man, she loves it. I'll post some pics later, but I can just see the difference between lst and topping. Lst wins no doubt. Alright hawaiians, have a great day at work. I can't wait to get home to all my ladies, my wife, beautiful daughters, and of course, my moms. A houseful of wahines, 5 total, and me. Malama pono, alojahz


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

When I mainlined my Mozamibique and Mulanje, I just put the cuttings strait in to dirt and put them in a shady spot. 8 cuttings and all are perky and alive!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> When I mainlined my Mozamibique and Mulanje, I just put the cuttings strait in to dirt and put them in a shady spot. 8 cuttings and all are perky and alive!


Got any pict of the main lining? I just took 2 clones off a female blue hawaiian and I'm gonna main line one of'em


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

Sure thing:



































Do a search for the Mainlining thread by Nugbuckets and it has all of the instructions and pictures.


Later,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 1, 2012)

I read the main lining thread a couple times, I studied it like was gonna take a test or something. Really looking forward to trying it. Thanks again for posting picts. +rep


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 1, 2012)

808HI said:


> Hawaiians, when is the best time of day to take clones.


After a dark cycle, I switched over to subs method last year and never looked back. 100% success everytime
It actually allows you to take cuts every week and keep a perpetual really easy if thats your sort of thing, after a week in the shoebox I transplant to solo's then wait for the root to catch up then off to 1 gal where I will usaully pick a donor out of the group then clone her then throw her outside, stretch her clones, clone them ect..
Even though you don't see roots you can usaully tell if its starting to establish a root system because it'll perk up after 2-3 days. I took these cuts on 7/26, today they are due to go in solo's but i'm giving them another day in there.
These were taken on 7/19, soon they will be transplanted into 1 gal after they develop more roots, I use solo's to conserve space. Otherwise I would put in straight one gal, also I like taking small cuttings because in my experience they always root faster, rather than large ones.
Here is the next donor plant taken on 7/5 that will most likely get hacked up tomorrow, after that she will begin getting acclimated to go outside after I take cuts and transplanted into a bigger container. All of this happens under 1 Sunblaze 4ft 4 bulb. I had 5 other plants the same size as the donor in their yesterday, snug fit. Cant complain~


P.S. This doesn't mean you need T5's and MH for this too work, this is the only time I've had my shoebox under the T5's because of the extra room from the move out yesterday. Usaully I use a 26 watt CFL with a hood reflector around it, works like a charm. Good luck and ALOHA~~


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 1, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> After a dark cycle, I switched over to subs method last year and never looked back. 100% success everytime
> It actually allows you to take cuts every week and keep a perpetual really easy if thats your sort of thing, after a week in the shoebox I transplant to solo's then wait for the root to catch up then off to 1 gal where I will usaully pick a donor out of the group then clone her then throw her outside, stretch her clones, clone them ect..
> View attachment 2277713Even though you don't see roots you can usaully tell if its starting to establish a root system because it'll perk up after 2-3 days. I took these cuts on 7/26, today they are due to go in solo's but i'm giving them another day in there.
> View attachment 2277740These were taken on 7/19, soon they will be transplanted into 1 gal after they develop more roots, I use solo's to conserve space. Otherwise I would put in straight one gal, also I like taking small cuttings because in my experience they always root faster, rather than large ones.
> ...


healthy keikis u got there spliff, diggin the clean setup!


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 1, 2012)

critical sensi star#1css#2critical 47all at week 5ish with some frost coming on.. enjoi!


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have u mainlined before? seems to make sense, so i guess its only right i give it a shot......


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

It's my first time. I am Just following Nugs simple instructions for 8 colas.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

Here it is now:
























And the bushes:





























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here it is now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luv them bushes man, nice!


----------



## 808HI (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## 808HI (Aug 2, 2012)

1st pic is of grow room. 2nd and 3rd pic is of one that i topped and gonna be using for cloning. 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th pics is of the one im using lst on. aint she beautiful. the 8th pic is of some discoloration i found on some leaves. Anyone got ideas on what could be going on. Both plants are gonna be used for cloning. Much mahalos hawaiians. enjoy the great sunshine. alojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 2, 2012)

About 12 days into flower. Should I lollipop these? The mother that these come from was covered in buds. Lots of popcorn bud, but it was a little fluffy. I know they are sativa dominate by the leaves. Do you guys lollipop your sativas and does make any difference in top bud?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 2, 2012)

I found some mold spots this morning, cut, spray, n pray  Hopefully it don't steal too much of my hard work.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 2, 2012)

My prayers go out to u and ur crops. Damn mold


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice looking plants everyone I'm waiting for short season here on Oahu wondering when should I start germing my seeds I wanna give it at least a week so I decided to put it in the sponge sept 25 I was wondering if I would catch the season I know it's in October but I wanted to know what month does the days get shorter and the nights longer.sept or oct?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2012)

Last year I popped some seeds on August 4th and I was harvesting in early October.


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm using the sunlight as my light source are you the indoor type?


----------



## 808killahz (Aug 3, 2012)

Sup hawaiians... wanted to share my latest harvest a couple days ago. 



Got them drying now. Almost ready to be cured. As im looking at the close ups im noticing some small leaves i should trim up a bit more. But watever... thats what happens when you trim at 130 am all blind... enjoy!


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 3, 2012)

Sup brah nice bud the 1st picture looks like some diesel strain to me cannot wait till my ladies produces bud crip dam sativas why you take so long short season needs to hurry up


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What kind of dry nutes do you recommend?


I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner. But have been extremely busy these past several weeks! Okay, just get yourself a good base soil(Ocean Forrest ,Black Gold,or Down to Earth), or something like that. These soils have enough nutes & stuff to last roughly two weeks before you need to feed them. But if you add your own dry amendments. Then you won't have to worry about feeding after two weeks. For instance this is my soil & mix:

I mix everything in one of those blue kiddie pools. Perfect for mixing soils. So this is what I'm currently using.

Ocean Forrest(soil base)
Epson Salt
Worm Castings
Bat Guano
Green Sand
Azomite
Humic
Lime

It's all about what works best for you. What are you currently feeding them?


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on puna! out of all the mags out there, I like skunk the best. haven't bought a mag in awhile tho. gonna go check that july issue out.


You know Doc., I'm kinda stoked writing an article for Skunk. It means a lot to me that a cannabis publication, like Skunk thinks highly of my growing skillz.kiss-ass But even better things down the road. I'm gonna start showing up in a few different publications too in the near future. Plus, I'm gonna be in the volume two 'Book of Sativas'. Plus, I got my eye on the Emerald Cup. I wanna make the trip just for genetics. As Cali by by far is the place to go for cannabis genetics these days, not Amsterdam!

I'd also like to come to Honolulu to see you and KKday, and a few others.


----------



## HapaHaole (Aug 5, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2278184View attachment 2278202View attachment 2278203View attachment 2278185View attachment 2278186View attachment 2278199View attachment 2278200View attachment 2278201


Beautiful! They look very happy.
I'm reading that "main-lining" thread now too.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah man, mainlining looks like the way to go. Definately gonna give it a try. Hopefully the cuttings I took root, then it's mainlining time.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 6, 2012)

Got these 2 clones here from the Blue Hawaiian that I gave to a friend. She turned out female so I ran over and took 2 cuttings. Gonna main line 1 and use the other for a mother. I'm not having much luck getting a female from the seed I got. Just dropped 2 more maybe get a female this time. I'd like to drop all the seeds at once but I don't want to go over the limit. Helo as been circling my house for the last 4 days.


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi 
I've had internet problems so can't get on line most of the time. Thanks to Green Gage Genetics and Puna my Col X Chem are great!!! That is a 8 ft ladder.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 6, 2012)

absolutely sick bro!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 6, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> View attachment 2284221


Dang their catching up with the ohia tree's! Wow those are some jaw droppers, beautiful!! Looks like a healthy yield too


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 6, 2012)

u got that shit dailed, east is a beast.. wait, beast from the east? lol, great work man!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 6, 2012)

Good job East! The girls are looking lovely & just the way you wanted,right?


----------



## 808HI (Aug 7, 2012)

Yo east, how did u manage to get those ladies so nice and big. I mean, they are just the type off plants I would like to learn how to grow. Whatever ur doing, keep it up, shits tight. To puna, congrats on ur article for skunk. Gonma see if I can find it at holy smokes, that July issue. Keep up the great work braddahs. Shoots, alojahz


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like a Stairway to Heaven to me! Damn those are beauties!


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes I agree very nice plants


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 7, 2012)

damn East! my mind = blown. You start those off indoor? How do you keep em from flowering instantly with these 13 hours of daylight? Also, how do you combat mold, its been a rainy summer here on moku o keawe?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2012)

Feeding them Blood and Bone and supplementing with Fish, Molassas, and AN Micro.


This girl is in organic soil with blood and bone and is getting fed GH FloraNova Bloom and Nectar.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grassified (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW stunning plants, just amazing I LOVE SATIVAS.

Since my pics suck way more ill keep this short ans sweet.



From this ^^^

To this v v v



to this 

6 seeds, got 6 plants, all healthy n' happy
Strain = Golden Tiger by ACE seeds

Image descriptions:
IMG_0295: Pretty GT#1 in plot A, one ft tall
IMG_0296: GT#1 again
IMG_0297: GT#2, also 1 ft 
IMG_0298: GT#3 she is smaller but more thai dom I expect to see her explode these next few weeks.
IMG_0299: early strawberry guavas! all the rest are about halfway there, still green, ima make some hawaiian hillbilly hooch come harvest time.
IMG_0300: Heres my #1 suspect male (much more vigorous than the others in veg), I torture him with LST, FIM super cropping dont water it ETC he loves the abuse!
IMG_0301: 8 " GT's, on the right is natty, left i topped, then supercropped the topped looks better IMO.

now THIS my friends in incredible. A couple months back I went deep into the koolaus to find the perfect soil. I found a large patch of uluhe ferns, took the top soil (top 3") (which has the strangest texture, not like dark rich earthy soil, but soft, brighter red clay soil that just crumbles in your fingers. Lots of HUGE earthworms crawling around, killed a few  I thought to myself this stuff HAS to be good! damn was I right

I knew this stuff had to be higher PH, added some lime, added some 20-20-20 gaviota fert, and look at the amazing tomato plant it grew! in a 3 gal clay pot!! (we will call this tomato#1)

I grew another tomato right next to it (tomato#2) in regular nothing special potting soil, not shitty not great either, kinda like supersoil ya know? Same sized pot. 

Now heres the kicker, Tomato#2 (in reg soil) is infested with spider mites, has diseases, leaves falling off/yellow/ unhealthy looking and literally less than 6 inches away from tomato #1.

now tomato#1 (in uluhe fern forest soil) has beautiful green leaves, is putting out fatty little crisp healthy looking tomatoes not a SINGLE SPIDER MITE, NOT ONE!!!! WTF?!?!!?

This soil has MANA!!!! 

IMG_0302: healthy uluhe fern forest soil tomato #1
IMG_0303: tomato#2 in reg soil.





I cannot wait to smoke my bud, I am literally DIRT BROKE, 5$ in the bank, no more money for bud, having horrible weed withdrawals, I can't eat, im irritable, get depressed. man im addicted. Sorry guys ill be snipping of small kine sample nugs 1 week into flower most likely.


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 8, 2012)

beautiful wahines man! how are feeding blood and bone meal, ammending or top dressing?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2012)

Mixed in the soil before planting and top dress after 3 months.


----------



## 808killahz (Aug 8, 2012)

East u are a fine example of grow big or go home...love it!!!


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 9, 2012)

My meager outdoor attempts this season.











Afghan Kush


----------



## 808HI (Aug 10, 2012)

Ho Hawaiians, today, when I was transplanting my starters, I went for flip over the small pot and fuck, only half the root system came out. The other half stayed in the pot. Am I fucked??? Any suggestions would be helpful. Everybodies plants stay Looking good, shoots, alojahz


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 10, 2012)

That happened to me with my most favorite baby, my most vigorous White Master. I literally held my breath for a couple days waiting anxiously to see if she would die but she came through. She was stunted by a few days in her growth for sure tho compared to the other babies. Sending good thoughts your way for a similar outcome.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 10, 2012)

808HI said:


> Ho Hawaiians, today, when I was transplanting my starters, I went for flip over the small pot and fuck, only half the root system came out. The other half stayed in the pot.  Am I fucked??? Any suggestions would be helpful. Everybodies plants stay Looking good, shoots, alojahz


Had the same thing happen to me about 2 weeks ago. She pulled through but it stunted her. She went from one of the best to one of the worst. I also had to tie her up so she wouldn't blow over. I used tomato cages. Just keep an eye on her, if you have a way just tie her up so she doesn't blow over in the wind. 
I have been doing a little experiment between soils. Got one in roots organic only and others in a mix of soil that I made. The one that I had trouble with transplanting was in roots organic. I am NOT impressed with the roots organic soil, I will never buy this shit ever again. From now on everything is going into sunshine mix 4. Cooter, if you read this, big mahalo for turning me onto the sunshine mix, best soil I have ever used.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah man, I've been usin island supreme from koolau as I'm happy they ran out. This sunshine mix #4 is the shizznit. Mahalos braddahs for the positive and encouraging words. I hope she pulls thru. Gonna run and get her some vitamin b cause I hear it's good to help prevent shock. Mahalos again braddahs. Alojahz and enjoy yo Friday cause no work till Monday. Unless u get kids.


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 10, 2012)

Where can you find this sunshine mix #4? I've mostly been using fox farm and roots organics but lately i've just been amending cheaper soil with bone/blood meal and chicken/steer manure and EWC's.


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I may have my internet problem solved we will see. I will answer your questions but latter. Here are a couple of shots of the bush I cut her first top and it is as big as a lot of my other plants. She is handling the rain very well. Aloha


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 10, 2012)

howzit fellas.. hope everyones enjoying this beautiful friday! small kine bud shots for ya, almost done!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2012)

Killer grows brudda gardnahs!

What strains are you all growin?


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 10, 2012)

the pics I posted are world of seeds afghan kush and Pakistan valley. The AK produced the most stickiest buds and the hash off of it was pure goo. 

I also grew out some chemdawg, bubba kush from greenhouse earlier but right now I have just one Reserva privada kosher kush and a DNA Martian kush which have been flowering for about a month


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 10, 2012)

Blue Hawaiians on the end, think the tallest is gonna be male-little over month old. The others are clones off a bubbleberry. Been flowering for 2 1/2 weeks. Here is some close ups.
View attachment 2290203

Got a male blue widow that I been harvesting pollen from, probably cut him this weekend, just started 2 more blue widow seeds.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2290196
> Blue Hawaiians on the end, think the tallest is gonna be male-little over month old. The others are clones off a bubbleberry. Been flowering for 2 1/2 weeks. Here is some close ups.
> View attachment 2290203View attachment 2290204
> View attachment 2290205
> Got a male blue widow that I been harvesting pollen from, probably cut him this weekend, just started 2 more blue widow seeds.


looks nice. Would you say that the Blue Widow is your signature strain?


----------



## grassified (Aug 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2290196
> Blue Hawaiians on the end, think the tallest is gonna be male-little over month old. The others are clones off a bubbleberry. Been flowering for 2 1/2 weeks. Here is some close ups.
> View attachment 2290203View attachment 2290204
> View attachment 2290205
> Got a male blue widow that I been harvesting pollen from, probably cut him this weekend, just started 2 more blue widow seeds.


I have wanted to try blueberry in hawaii for ages, I heard it grows well here. Do you know where your blueberry genes are from? dj short?

Does the smell come out nice and .. well.. blueberry-y?


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2290196
> Blue Hawaiians on the end, think the tallest is gonna be male-little over month old. The others are clones off a bubbleberry. Been flowering for 2 1/2 weeks. Here is some close ups.
> View attachment 2290203View attachment 2290204
> View attachment 2290205
> Got a male blue widow that I been harvesting pollen from, probably cut him this weekend, just started 2 more blue widow seeds.


healthy ladies, luv me some blueberry man! yet to grow any but i got some cali connect blue dream haze and humbolt organisation blue dream in the line up.. i know bd clone only but shit u never know! any1 have experience with bd?


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 11, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> the pics I posted are world of seeds afghan kush and Pakistan valley. The AK produced the most stickiest buds and the hash off of it was pure goo.
> 
> I also grew out some chemdawg, bubba kush from greenhouse earlier but right now I have just one Reserva privada kosher kush and a DNA Martian kush which have been flowering for about a month


id luv to see your kosher and martian bro, pics? btw that affie looks fire.


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 11, 2012)

preparing for next grow op. I have a 'Trainwreck X Agooey', plus WhiteFire X Sour D, Cindy La Pew X Colombian Black, Old School Haze X NY OG JO, , Willie Nelson X Ny OG JO, and last but not least a Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG. Here is a look at a few of them as they have just sexed!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> looks nice. Would you say that the Blue Widow is your signature strain?


I don't think so man, I'm 0 for 2 tryin to get a female blue widow. The first 2 seeds both turned out male, one little runt and one that was big and heathy. Killed the little one and now pullin pollen off the big one for future seed making. I am the most excited for the blue widow, hopefully the next 2 seed will make at least one female then I can clone off of it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry about the sideways pictures.
1. OG Kush x Trainwreck
2. Romulan x Blueberry


----------



## 808HI (Aug 11, 2012)

Braddahs, when do u transplant a clone into soil after it has rooted in the rapid rooters?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is what I do brah, soon as see one root, I put'em into solo cup with soil around the rockwool or what ever u use for cloning. Let'em grow for a few weeks then transplant into final container. It has worked perfect for me so far. This year I have made 8 clones. I even put 2 little clones into one hole, now it's one of my biggest plants. Just tryin to keep my plant count down, you know in case dea comes by. Aloha.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 11, 2012)

Rajah, mahalos braddah D. Gonna transplant into my starter medium right now. A lil bit of sunshine#4, with a splash of rapid start root enhancer. Let's see what happens. Alojahz


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 12, 2012)

I need a local help please. A friend of mine came back from wintering on the islands as he always does and brought back a pocket full of seeds. Nothing was labeled so a grab bag grow. I started 7 in 2 liter hempy bottles, I've figured out most the strains, except for one. I got a boy and girl of this strain, it's a very fast grower and the branches are very fine and fragile looking, leaves are very narrow and long. It took 59 days of 12/12 lighting for them to show sex, so it's in no hurry to get to where it's going. And even though they were raised in a cut off pop bottle they grew really tall. The girl is over 6' long and the boy was well over 7' long when I chopped him out. I say long because I at 3' I had to make them grow horz. Here's a few pics 1st is the bottles so you believe, 2nd the girl in question is center back, 3rd is a little closer look. 



Any info will be greatly appreciated, mahalo


----------



## grassified (Aug 13, 2012)

> *
> 
> "I started smoking in the 70's and remember the quality of the highs were amazing. They induced fits of laughter, incredible munchies, made you feel uplifted, inspired and happy. I noticed a drop in effects around the early 90's. Didn't really know what had happened, but the fun high sorta went away. I shrugged it off thinking maybe it was my tolerance had gotten to high or just getting older in age that lowered the quality of the buzz.
> 
> ...


Good quote for all you young-ins to read! Bring back sativas!!!!


----------



## grassified (Aug 13, 2012)

WattSaver said:


> I need a local help please. A friend of mine came back from wintering on the islands as he always does and brought back a pocket full of seeds. Nothing was labeled so a grab bag grow. I started 7 in 2 liter hempy bottles, I've figured out most the strains, except for one. I got a boy and girl of this strain, it's a very fast grower and the branches are very fine and fragile looking, leaves are very narrow and long. It took 59 days of 12/12 lighting for them to show sex, so it's in no hurry to get to where it's going. And even though they were raised in a cut off pop bottle they grew really tall. The girl is over 6' long and the boy was well over 7' long when I chopped him out. I say long because I at 3' I had to make them grow horz. Here's a few pics 1st is the bottles so you believe, 2nd the girl in question is center back, 3rd is a little closer look.
> 
> View attachment 2292392View attachment 2292393View attachment 2292394
> 
> Any info will be greatly appreciated, mahalo



Your girl in question is a fine sativa!! First off let me say, she looks GREAT for an indoor grow, you are doing an awesome job.

She is atleast 90% sativa, im gonna go ahead and say shes 100% with leaves that thin, she really reminds me of a thai which you may have.

She is going to give you problems as the grow goes on, expect a flowering time of atleast 14 weeks, sativas are notoriously hard to finish indoors but it can be done, and the smoke is so worth it. go EASY on the nutes with her, esp. N, too much N and you will see the leaves start to curl downwards, and the stretch will go out of control.

Keep weaving those tops into the screen, they will only keep stretching!!! 

Can you give us some more details on where your friend got the seeds? Were they from outdoor grows in hawaii?


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 13, 2012)

grassified said:


> Your girl in question is a fine sativa!! First off let me say, she looks GREAT for an indoor grow, you are doing an awesome job.
> 
> She is atleast 90% sativa, im gonna go ahead and say shes 100% with leaves that thin, she really reminds me of a thai which you may have.
> 
> ...


They all came from different outdoor growers on the Big Island.

I figured it was mostly sativa, and was thinking it might take a while to finish. Thanks for your input grassified. I too love sativa highs, and it is hard to find a good one to grow, I've got clones of this one for future reference.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 13, 2012)

a friend in alaska is kicking down some seeds for me to grow in hawaii this winter.... (supposedly mtf x maui wowie). am excited to try and grow em outdoors. just curious if any of you guerilla growers have ever tried the method of growing up in trees? seems like a smart way to combat the pigs


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 13, 2012)

grassified said:


> Good quote for all you young-ins to read! Bring back sativas!!!!


wassup grass.. first off i agree with you! in my eyes it has lots to do with the eaze/forgivness of growing indicas or indy dom hybrids, flower time, more harvests and not to mention strain names... they have a lot to do with what gardeners/smokers chose to grow/smoke, damn near all the popular strains are indy dom.. I luv that soaring energetic giddy up that sativas produce, luv it! personally i grow both, some sati doms some indys.. mahalos for the post!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but Kush cracks me up  I feel like little kid again after a few bowls.


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 13, 2012)

Ehhh anyone have advice on how early I can start my Short season batch so I can have them in pots by oct 1 or 2?


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 13, 2012)

Or when the hours turn into 12/12 naturally outdoors.?thanks


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 13, 2012)

I would start them now. 

If you start them indoors now they will pretty much flower automatically once they go outside, at least from my experience with this years batch. I start my seeds under T5 lights at 18/6 and they always go to flower within a week or two of going outside. In Hawaii you can pretty much flower all year long outdoors as long as you can handle the wet season, the day lengths only differ about 2.3 hours between the shortest and longest day.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 13, 2012)

^bear is right. Start'em now. I just started a couple seeds this week. You can start'em outside and when they are about a month old they will start to flower. I like to veg mine for 2 months then let'em flower. It makes for a decent size plant but not too big. I use t-5 lights to veg then put outside to flower.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/usa/hawaii.asp use this link to look up daylight hours. right now it's 12hr and 54 min of daylight. by the end of next month we will be at 12 hours daylight, then it gets shorter.


----------



## grassified (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah right now is a great time to start seedlings at this latitude, i like to call it the "long short season" its not as good as long season plating, but not as bad as planting in the middle of december either.

Right now is the best time to plant your long flowering sativas so they dont get too big!


----------



## grassified (Aug 14, 2012)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> a friend in alaska is kicking down some seeds for me to grow in hawaii this winter.... (supposedly mtf x maui wowie). am excited to try and grow em outdoors. just curious if any of you guerilla growers have ever tried the method of growing up in trees? seems like a smart way to combat the pigs



I was talking with a guy from ICmag from big island, he grows in trees and says GH doesn't even bother them! They don't want to take the effort to climb a tree and rip a couple plants.

Anyway this guy claims he was got 1 lb from a tree plant... 1 pound! He never told me how big that pot was but I imagine the entire tree was bending over.

EDIT: btw mtfXmaui wowie sounds.... incredible! I hope you will be growing these outdoors! Please keep us updated!
Is this nrivanas maui wowie? I have always wanted to try it, I heard it gives a great classic high reminiscent of the good ol' days.


@cruz808 yeah its heartbreaking really, times change I guess? Made me cry when that old timer talked about 70's woodstock vs present day hempfest, and how much more lively/friendly people were at woodstock, and how "stoned" everyone is at hempfest. Its so true, and the worst part is its going to be hard ot get the youth generation to accept anything other than the fat indica buds that they have had their whole lives.

I tried some great thai sativa with my friends, this gave a really energetic soaring high, all my friends said it was horrible and gave them too much of a "heady" high, well no shit sherlock its a sativa. They just can't come to appreciate the head highs sativas give, it's as if they have been "dumbed down" by indicas too much.

Thing is most kids today are so used to the indica hybrids that put you down, and they don't want mind expanding sativas. As one of those youth I am glad I can truely appreciate getting HIGH and not stoned.

As weed becomes legalized, I think we will see a resurgence of the sativas as more people can grow outdoors.

Indicas have their place for medicinal uses or if you just want to relax, but the term "getting high" is so outdated, most kids my age don't know what it means to get high, ir simply can't appreciate it due to being so used to smoking only indicas.

Now its all about getting STONED.


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 14, 2012)

sunrise/sunset mobile also works great, many free versions, plus it goes anywhere u do.


----------



## HapaHaole (Aug 14, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Maybe it's just me, but Kush cracks me up  I feel like little kid again after a few bowls.


NICE!!! Good to know Spliff~
I have been wanting to grow some of that too... someday. Now with good reason! 

Jus checking in wit da crew. Looks like everything is going great new plants new season fo geeve' 'em brah~

Gonna start a new Satori, WW, NL Grow-Journal very very soon. (as soon as I recover from planting this morning!).


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 14, 2012)

Rajah thx guys I just found out after force flowering one of my biggest plant about 4ft that it was a fucking male he started showing balls frickin shushu some sativa strains I got from my friends in nalo brah I all sick but I got 3 more plants to monitor and 3 diesel seeds and 2 blue dream to germ. Another question do males produce seeds itself or wwould it have to pollinate the females pistils to produce seeds?


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Aug 14, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> http://www.sunrisesunset.com/usa/hawaii.asp use this link to look up daylight hours. right now it's 12hr and 54 min of daylight. by the end of next month we will be at 12 hours daylight, then it gets shorter.


Very helpful thx dyna ryda


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 14, 2012)

808SkinDiver/Farmah said:


> Rajah thx guys I just found out after force flowering one of my biggest plant about 4ft that it was a fucking male he started showing balls frickin shushu some sativa strains I got from my friends in nalo brah I all sick but I got 3 more plants to monitor and 3 diesel seeds and 2 blue dream to germ. Another question do males produce seeds itself or wwould it have to pollinate the females pistils to produce seeds?


Males produce pollen sacks, no seeds. I got 3 males and 2 females out of 6 seeds so far this year, it happens. I know 3+2=5, the sixth was murdered by my watch dog.
My 2 blue Hawaiians that posted pictures of have fully sexed now, 1 female (short bushy one) and 1 male. Already got clones started off the female and gonna move the male into the house to harvest pollen. Looks like my next garden is gonna be blue Hawaiians.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 14, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a pic of a DNA Martian Kush plant in a ten gallon smartpot. I think this pheno has a good amount of sativa in it, stretched like crazy when I put it outside but the buds are starting to fill out. 
Still has a ways to go. I usually LST the hell out of my plants but I didn't really mess with this one too much. 

I've been trying to search for a strain with a really strong kush flavor, I just snipped a few branches off the kosher kush that showed signs of mold


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey can anyone recommend a MMJ doctor in Hilo...?? 
I'm aware of the guy who writes a lot of recs.. any other doctors for a super legit patient?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 15, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> Hey can anyone recommend a MMJ doctor in Hilo...??
> I'm aware of the guy who writes a lot of recs.. any other doctors for a super legit patient?


James(Jim) Berg


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 16, 2012)

Kevin Baiko, Jims Berg, mum clinic, and theres another lady who I forgot but can be googled easily. IMO, They all write a lot of recs, Berg has probably the highest amount on the island but he is legit, so is Baiko. As long as you have a legit, documented condition and you under your plant limit you should be fine regardless of who gives you your rec. Just make sure its not some scammer.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.. 
I have my Rec but I was checking for my buddy who just moved there..
Was just thinking a high volume doctor like Berg would be under scrutiny before a more conservative doctor ..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2012)

Malawi Gold Update



Big Clone:














Micro Clone and Flower Clone (merged hehe):












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Aug 17, 2012)

Yo mo, das some cherry looking plants. May I ask what kind of nutes u feeding them?


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 17, 2012)

aloha friday breds, enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2012)

C99 @ 9 Weeks. The smell is unreal...smells like ripe pineapples and pezz candy


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 17, 2012)

lookin chunky coot, bros grimm c99? dont forget the smoke report!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> C99 @ 9 Weeks. The smell is unreal...smells like ripe pineapples and pezz candy


Dang dude, I got some C99 from Mosca. After seeing this it makes me want pop some, looks really easy to trim compared to my sativa doms I ran this summer. What kinda yields are you getting n your pots? Thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2012)

cruz808 said:


> aloha friday breds, enjoy!View attachment 2298404View attachment 2298403View attachment 2298406


Nice Brah!....almost there! I bet the anticipation is up a couple of notches? man i see lots of sugar is showing on the medium sized leaves, making hash with the trim?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Dang dude, I got some C99 from Mosca. After seeing this it makes me want pop some, looks really easy to trim compared to my sativa doms I ran this summer. What kinda yields are you getting n your pots? Thanks for sharing


Hey Spliff,

You'll be pleased with the Mosca C99, she was really easy to trim. i just yanked the fan leaves and made one snip at the base of the plant and "viola". I had this one in a 3 gallon container.

This plant was 24" and it weighted a little over 4oz's (wet weight) so it should dry out to just under an oz give or take, not to shabby of a yield, 1/2 oz of dried bud per foot of plant.

C99 is supposed to be done at 52 ~54 days, but those are guidelines for indoor growers, outdoors is a little difference since you have to account for all the variance in the weather, cloudy days ect ect. The harvest window for this plant seemed to open around week 8, so there may be a extra oz or two with a late harvest. i just put a c99 out to flower i plan to late harvest and then dial in the buzz from there.

Waxing moon starts Sunday i believe....pop those buggah's


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2012)

No it's Mosca's bx1, I'm very fortunate to have been gifted this c99 from a friend here on Oahu, the plan is to breed it with a male Herijuana plant to add some flavor to the knock out artist...lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Spliff,
> 
> You'll be pleased with the Mosca C99, she was really easy to trim. i just yanked the fan leaves and made one snip at the base of the plant and "viola". I had this one in a 3 gallon container.
> 
> ...


You've inspired me once again, I was excited about these lemon skunk gifted to me from a friend but now I'm going to throw several cindy's in next run. Lemon & Pineapple is on the menu, I'm feeling frooty..


----------



## cruz808 (Aug 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Brah!....almost there! I bet the anticipation is up a couple of notches? man i see lots of sugar is showing on the medium sized leaves, making hash with the trim?[/QUO
> like a kid in a candy store, lol.. ice wax baby!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> You've inspired me once again, I was excited about these lemon skunk gifted to me from a friend but now I'm going to throw several cindy's in next run. Lemon & Pineapple is on the menu, I'm feeling frooty..


Sounds killer man! Your neighbors will think you've opened a fruit stand!


----------



## 808HI (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone with a med card wanna trade a clone or two. Don't know my strains but just figured I'd ask. Shoots braddahs, alojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is my blue Hawaiian that I took clones from. I cut almost every tip off her. I have been bringing her in at night and putting under the lights to keep her from flowering.

Here's the soon to be clones from her. 2 kinda wilted but they started showing signs of life today. I think they're all gonna make it.
I might be up for a trade, got my blue card.


----------



## 808HI (Aug 20, 2012)

Cherry braddah D. Yeah brah, let me know. I get couple clones that I may have to get rid of due to legal limit, but always good to have different favors. I'll post pics later when I get home. Nice job bro. Alojahz


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking Good D.R.!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 20, 2012)

Healthy looking clones, those things are bushy. Are you gonna keep taking cuts from that plant or flower it out? Might wanna think about trim those branches off if you plan to flower, otherwise the nodes that grow out will make some great clones here in 3 weeks. Can't wait to see some blue hawaiian buds man


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 20, 2012)

My romberry SoLT(sea of little tree's) 
...dang sideways pictures.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 21, 2012)

The top of this plant is exploding everywhere. Gonna veg her for at least 4 more weeks.

Everywhere I took a clone there is 2 branches coming out, so gonna wait and see if the lower half gets as bushy as the top.
In 4 weeks I'm harvesting a couple of my bubbleberry's. Pollinated them this weekend so in 4 weeks should have seeds. That will open up spots outside for more flowering plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2302989View attachment 2302990View attachment 2302991
> The top of this plant is exploding everywhere. Gonna veg her for at least 4 more weeks.
> View attachment 2302992
> Everywhere I took a clone there is 2 branches coming out, so gonna wait and see if the lower half gets as bushy as the top.
> In 4 weeks I'm harvesting a couple of my bubbleberry's. Pollinated them this weekend so in 4 weeks should have seeds. That will open up spots outside for more flowering plants.


Keep in mind it takes a minimum of 5 weeks to produce quality seeds.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind it takes a minimum of 5 weeks to produce quality seeds.


Mahalo for the tip. I read somewhere on here about 4 weeks. I should start to see them open up and expose the seeds when there ready right? Never intentionally made seeds before.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Mahalo for the tip. I read somewhere on here about 4 weeks. I should start to see them open up and expose the seeds when there ready right? Never intentionally made seeds before.


I wait until my seeds are not green any longer, when they look like cannabis seeds...they're done!


----------



## grassified (Aug 22, 2012)

yup I love a waxing crescent the vegetative growth is unbelievable. just visited my girls and they are shooting for the sky, loving the hawaiian red dirt and gaviota!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 22, 2012)

Doin a little lst to keep her from getting too tall. 1st picture was last night.

This morning she already turned up. Got 9 tops all just about even in height.


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 22, 2012)

grassified said:


> yup I love a waxing crescent the vegetative growth is unbelievable. just visited my girls and they are shooting for the sky, loving the hawaiian red dirt and gaviota!


I'm glad to hear people still pay attention to the moon phases. I got into a debate on another forum about the subject and everyone was just dismissing it as hippy nonsense. I tried explaining that ancient hawaiians and other cultures were far more in tune with nature than we are today but they just wrote it off saying it has no scientific evidence and that just because ancient civilizations practiced these methods doesn't mean they hold any ground with todays agricultural methods.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 22, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> I'm glad to hear people still pay attention to the moon phases. I got into a debate on another forum about the subject and everyone was just dismissing it as hippy nonsense. I tried explaining that ancient hawaiians and other cultures were far more in tune with nature than we are today but they just wrote it off saying it has no scientific evidence and that just because ancient civilizations practiced these methods doesn't mean they hold any ground with todays agricultural methods.


In my reality, I am a weed scientist and I've seen the scientific evidence over many, many years. Let them believe in their haole nonsense, cuz every wanning moon will be the ones with the smile on our faces


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 22, 2012)

Had a good friend over here a few weeks ago. He was a grower in Hilo. I was asking him about growing seasons and stuff and he started talking about the moon phases. I though "what's that got to do with growing weed", I have been looking into now. Very interesting how the old timers use the moon to determine when to plant and when to harvest. Good stuff.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the first roots showing on this round of clones


----------



## noo1knos (Aug 23, 2012)

Aye guys quick question, wondering if anyone here has had experience using earth juice rainbow mix and wondering if it'll be good for making teas. Mahalo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been gardening by the moon phase for awhile now....I've never had better plants since using the moon as a guide, it hasn't failed me yet....that's all the proof i need.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2012)

what do you mean though? your suppost to plant your seeds when, again?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> I'm glad to hear people still pay attention to the moon phases. I got into a debate on another forum about the subject and everyone was just dismissing it as hippy nonsense. I tried explaining that ancient hawaiians and other cultures were far more in tune with nature than we are today but they just wrote it off saying it has no scientific evidence and that just because ancient civilizations practiced these methods doesn't mean they hold any ground with todays agricultural methods.


 [h=1]&#8220;Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.&#8221;[/h] 
&#8213; Mark Twain


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2012)

noo1knos said:


> Aye guys quick question, wondering if anyone here has had experience using earth juice rainbow mix and wondering if it'll be good for making teas. Mahalo


Yeah, she works wells. Have to bubble it for at least 24hrs as she is really acidic.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2012)

Some of my weak shit, once I get my new place figured out...shit should get better......Mr Nice G13 Widow.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2012)

eh, so East....smoke any of that Gage Green stuffs yet? What was your impression of those strains?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 23, 2012)

Spliff- Yeah I popped a pak of Moscas C99 BX last summer, was mean. Have to check my notes, but I think it was better to take them down earlier than later...day 50-55. Had one that smelled just like fruit punch, but smell waned as I let them go over 60 days.....great plants but not potent enough for my chronic ass...


----------



## 808HI (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## 808HI (Aug 23, 2012)

pics 1 and 3 are of mom number one.
pics 4,5,6 are of mom number two
pic 7 is supposed to be some autos from a friend but i no think so cause never start flowering yet. both plants showed sex and yup, both are female. i told him was cause the hours in hawaii are so short, pretty much no more such thing as long season for some strains, and if this strain of plant requires more than 12 hours of light to stay in veg, its gonna stay in veg, hopefully. i think im right. any info guys?
and pic 2 is of my successful clones. two from mommy number 1 and four from mommy number 2. so far im 100%with cloning. anyone one want one?
i like growing bagseed cause it takes a little more guessing to make things work.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 23, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Some of my weak shit, once I get my new place figured out...shit should get better......Mr Nice G13 Widow.


Those are some nice size girls dude, good to see your up and going again  Looks more G-13 dom, does it have smell like widow? Going to be some killer smoke. Thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Some of my weak shit, once I get my new place figured out...shit should get better......Mr Nice G13 Widow.


I like your dojo brah....is that solexx on the roof? I'm going to redo my little dojo this winter with solexx.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Some of my weak shit, once I get my new place figured out...shit should get better......Mr Nice G13 Widow.


Man I've been eying Mango/Widow from Mr. Nice, and Skywalker OG from Resvera Privida to breed with the Herijuana. Herijuna needs some help in the flavor and yield department.

Looking good over there Brah!....hope all is well take care man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

How to Piss with a Boner....heh heh heh!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Those are some nice size girls dude, good to see your up and going again  Looks more G-13 dom, does it have smell like widow? Going to be some killer smoke. Thanks for sharing


Hey Spliff- Mahalo. Yep, happiness is growing good herb. I have 4 G13Ws up right now(2g13 dom, 2 widow dom) and they aren't as stinky as most my stuff but they do have that nice light Widow aroma. Love the glossy leaves the G13 contributes, plants just starting to frost up.....we'll see if they want to mold or not.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I like your dojo brah....is that solexx on the roof? I'm going to redo my little dojo this winter with solexx.


Was up big dick playa, ummm on the greenhouse my style of building is to build something, get pissed at my shitty construction skills tear it down and redo it. So as of this week i have a convertible top on my greenhouse I can open up on the sunny days and close in the evening just made out of 6mil plastic film, but I'm taking it apart next week, rewrap it with different shade cloth, paint the 2x4s to inhibit mold and build a more permanent hard surfaced roof. It's 8x8x8. But, I might down some beers and come up with a better idea....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Man I've been eying Mango/Widow from Mr. Nice, and Skywalker OG from Resvera Privida to breed with the Herijuana. Herijuna needs some help in the flavor and yield department.
> 
> Looking good over there Brah!....hope all is well take care man!


I have never been bummed on Shanti's gear, while not as potent as todays elite cuts, the plants are the pinnacle of breeding and blow 99% of the other commercial breeders away. I believe that legend we call Puna Bud hung out with Scott in Thailand. I also got Mr Nice NL5xAfg flowering right now too as well as RP's OG18. I think you'd find a dynamite plant in a mango/widow pak or two. I liked the Heri as a plant but didn't like her flavor, too much like the licorice taste of a Durban or Sensi Star. T I liked HerBei and Extrema better. Bet she crosses well. I really think the best seeds are on THCBay right now, but I know how it is getting pennies out of your tight cornhole....(recently a 10pak of reg Alien seeds went for 17k)

I just started all my sativas: Motarebel Lemon Thai, Mr Nice MasterKushSK x Haze AC, Top Dawgs Nigerian Haze x Kyle's Srawberry Cough. Also got cheese x chemdawg up, Sour D x Abusive OG/Chem D, Bodhi's Goji OG, Bubba x TW, Bubba x Chem4 and guerilla shit...and then my realtor asked me today to get a grow going in her lower Puna yard.....

I'll probably be on Oahu soon, I'll meet ya at the naked beach you fucking queen.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 24, 2012)

Herijuana and Herbei and Extrema.......pretty sure


----------



## grassified (Aug 25, 2012)

My first plot of GT's are all girls!!! So thats 3 unknown and 3 known females, i'm glad I got atleast 50/50 ratio, lets hope for 3 more girls!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 25, 2012)

Grass- You ever try to make that outdoor veg dealio with solar leds?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> I have never been bummed on Shanti's gear, while not as potent as todays elite cuts, the plants are the pinnacle of breeding and blow 99% of the other commercial breeders away. I believe that legend we call Puna Bud hung out with Scott in Thailand. I also got Mr Nice NL5xAfg flowering right now too as well as RP's OG18. I think you'd find a dynamite plant in a mango/widow pak or two. I liked the Heri as a plant but didn't like her flavor, too much like the licorice taste of a Durban or Sensi Star. T I liked HerBei and Extrema better. Bet she crosses well. I really think the best seeds are on THCBay right now, but I know how it is getting pennies out of your tight cornhole....(recently a 10pak of reg Alien seeds went for 17k)
> 
> I just started all my sativas: Motarebel Lemon Thai, Mr Nice MasterKushSK x Haze AC, Top Dawgs Nigerian Haze x Kyle's Srawberry Cough. Also got cheese x chemdawg up, Sour D x Abusive OG/Chem D, Bodhi's Goji OG, Bubba x TW, Bubba x Chem4 and guerilla shit...and then my realtor asked me today to get a grow going in her lower Puna yard.....
> 
> I'll probably be on Oahu soon, I'll meet ya at the naked beach you fucking queen.....


Brah....ping me when you get here! Your sativa garden sounds nutz! Get some pic's up man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a few shots of Sannie's Jack's, They're just starting to hit their stride.


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks very nice there Cooter. I'm back and had to buy a new brain my old one was 10 yrs so now I have to learn the new one. Surf the GGG is great the Col x Chem is my new favorit but I have a Sub Cheesequake and a Rhinowreck that are loving this good weather will get some pics when I can.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 25, 2012)

1.Romberry- Blueberry dom
2.Romberry- Romulan dom
3.Kandy Kush
4.White widow bud that I just harvested, these buds were so tight couldn't even penetrate the bud with my scissors to cut off the sunleaves while it was wet, like virgin tight!! pretty dense stinky stuff cut @ only 40 days(mold)


Romberries in the mix that you pm'ed me Coot, she go!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> 1.Romberry- Blueberry dom
> 2.Romberry- Romulan dom
> 3.Kandy Kush
> 4.White widow bud that I just harvested, these buds were so tight couldn't even penetrate the bud with my scissors to cut off the sunleaves while it was wet, like virgin tight!! pretty dense stinky stuff cut @ only 40 days(mold)
> ...


Awesome Man....those ladies are looking mighty fine!...sorry to hear about the mold on your WW, it happens to all of us at some point, I feel your pain man! I'm happy the soil recipe is working for you your plants seem to love it. I'm going to with a comparison grow this winter with Happy Frog Fruit and Flower and the Japanese Maple. I plan to veg with HF Tomato Veg, then feed 1/2 of my grow HF F&F, and the other 1/2 with the JM and see wtf happens.....heh heh heh

Pic #2 looks like a keeper...nice and frosty!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone know where I can pick some worm and catapiller killer, bt? I have some moth's that are trying to fuck my shit up. Found about 5 worms over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 25, 2012)

Almost 5 weeks into flower with my bubbleberry's. They are lovin the sunshine mix 4 and happy frog fruit and flower. The cola's are almost twice as big as the mother was at this point.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah they love it, Romberry #2 is a really heavy feeder. Just scratched in a cup of HF F&F on it a couple days ago and she still looks hungry. I seeded that one with a nice male from the same batch I plan on keeping this strain around and doing some crosses with it next round. She sure is tasty smelling  I love walking in my garden and smelling the breeze of a bunch a dank smells mixed together to make an even danker smell! These pictures don't do that KK justice, her buds are thick with trichs.


----------



## grassified (Aug 25, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Grass- You ever try to make that outdoor veg dealio with solar leds?


haha I cant believe you still remember that, I wanna try it still just need a good solar panel/lights. Preferably one that turns on at sunset automatically (like most do) but then turn off 5-6 hours later as to not run the whole night. I have not found one like this yet and thats why I haven't done it yet.

It would be very useful for short season plants that you want to get bigger, if you guys come across a solar lighting set with a timer lmk!!!


----------



## grassified (Aug 25, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> 1.Romberry- Blueberry dom
> 2.Romberry- Romulan dom
> 3.Kandy Kush
> 4.White widow bud that I just harvested, these buds were so tight couldn't even penetrate the bud with my scissors to cut off the sunleaves while it was wet, like virgin tight!! pretty dense stinky stuff cut @ only 40 days(mold)
> ...



ahh, kandy kush, I grew her out as a freebie fem seed, she was beautiful, till the cops ripped her right out of her little growbag!

white widow at only 40 days? hopefully it will give a nice clear heady high


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 25, 2012)

grassified said:


> ahh, kandy kush, I grew her out as a freebie fem seed, she was beautiful, till the cops ripped her right out of her little growbag!
> 
> white widow at only 40 days? hopefully it will give a nice clear heady high


indeed and it would've been a keeper wish i would've took a cut off this one but it looked like a runt, maybe i'll find a seed or two from my open breeding i've been doing so far I haven't seen any though. i put some ontop the fridge because i was anxious and this stuff is very tasty, even after putting it on the fridge very spacey head high. i had a WW differen't pheno that takes twelve weeks, really sativa that i bred with KK.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 26, 2012)

grassified said:


> haha I cant believe you still remember that, I wanna try it still just need a good solar panel/lights. Preferably one that turns on at sunset automatically (like most do) but then turn off 5-6 hours later as to not run the whole night. I have not found one like this yet and thats why I haven't done it yet.
> 
> It would be very useful for short season plants that you want to get bigger, if you guys come across a solar lighting set with a timer lmk!!!


I was looking at these. They probably wouldn't be strong enough for actually growth, but a couple of them might be enough to keep your plants from going into flower.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200446604_200446604

$80 and they turn on automatically at dusk and last up to 4 hours on the brightest setting. And it's got 4.5 stars from customer reviews. Let us know if you try these out, it would be cool to see if they work to keep plants vegging.


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is some of the buds on the Bush.She was growen in cinder soil. She is a Col X Chem OG started in March and got 6 ft 8 tall and 6 ft wide Aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 26, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Here is some of the buds on the Bush.She was growen in cinder soil.View attachment 2309826View attachment 2309846 She is a Col X Chem OG started in March and got 6 ft 8 tall and 6 ft wide Aloha


Ahh, i love me some cinder  I use to use it all the time with some green sand and mix it 50/50 with my soil, can't wait to see your cheesequake bro everythings looking good~


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 26, 2012)

Rhinowreck


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2012)

rikdabrick said:


> I was looking at these. They probably wouldn't be strong enough for actually growth, but a couple of them might be enough to keep your plants from going into flower.
> View attachment 2309173http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200446604_200446604
> 
> $80 and they turn on automatically at dusk and last up to 4 hours on the brightest setting. And it's got 4.5 stars from customer reviews. Let us know if you try these out, it would be cool to see if they work to keep plants vegging.


Nice. Thanks for that, gonna give something like this a shot in a couple of months if not sooner. I'll let ya know if i grow 30fts in January.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> RhinowreckView attachment 2309959View attachment 2309960



Happy plants East! You must be sick of trimming by now....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Spliff-Stoked on that Romberry! Can't wait to see her finish out... How she smell?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 26, 2012)

Eh so, I was up helping one of the old old-timers today with his fruit orchards and koas, he also had an exstensive collection of potted plants that he can't keep up with and told me I could go grab whatever for my house. So I grabbed some rad shit and then saw these 15 or so little sativa clones and the guy saw me staring at them and said to grab a few. He didn't have a name for it but said he has had this strain for a long time and the buds bleed soo much resin you can't keep it lit. So I got 2 of those babies to play with.....hmm hoping for the best.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

Check this out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH6LXZCw1Ag&feature=related


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Anyone know where I can pick some worm and catapiller killer, bt? I have some moth's that are trying to fuck my shit up. Found about 5 worms over the last 2 weeks.


Koolau Farmers should have the BT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2308785
> Almost 5 weeks into flower with my bubbleberry's. They are lovin the sunshine mix 4 and happy frog fruit and flower. The cola's are almost twice as big as the mother was at this point.


Nice Brah!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey cooter, it's not letting me reply with quote, but I went to koolau the other day. I couldn't find anything there with BT in it. I got some safer brand insect soap. It doesn't work for moth worms. I'm goin to home depot and lowes today to pick some bug zappers and hopefully some got damn worm killer. Found another one last night, but only on one little plant so far.


----------



## Laney (Aug 27, 2012)

I got safer's caterpillar killer on Amazon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Hey cooter, it's not letting me reply with quote, but I went to koolau the other day. I couldn't find anything there with BT in it. I got some safer brand insect soap. It doesn't work for moth worms. I'm goin to home depot and lowes today to pick some bug zappers and hopefully some got damn worm killer. Found another one last night, but only on one little plant so far.


Try Ohana...they should have it. I picked up some BT from Koolau Farmers last week, i picked it up at the Dillingham location. I had issues with fucking corn borers....I've been spraying with Spinosad and BT and haven't seen them return. Azamax will also help it's pricey but it works great!.


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 27, 2012)

Did anyone grow Blue Dream or have it crossed with a different strain?


----------



## Laney (Aug 27, 2012)

I have BD and am going to cross it with Killing Felds next year. I am going to call the resulting strain "Field of Dreams"


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 27, 2012)

Laney said:


> I have BD and am going to cross it with Killing Felds next year. I am going to call the resulting strain "Field of Dreams"


Well can I get some...I'm from Oahu. And I want to try that strain pahlease gurl don't make beg.


----------



## Laney (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll let you know when I bring some to HI, lol - sorry to crash your thread


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 27, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Spliff-Stoked on that Romberry! Can't wait to see her finish out... How she smell?


Really hard to describe the smell of this strain, never smelled a strain quite like it. In my description, The one I seeded has a kush smell and an aftertone blueberry in the aftersmell  heh heh the other one is all sensi and has a fruity berry smell to it with a little bit of sweet pine. The seeds are just darkening out of the pods so i'm keeping my fingers crossed she won't mold on me but I kept cuts of this one just incase, or for making X's..I'm excited to grow out my Leda Uno x Kandy Kush, and White Widow x Kandy Kush. After growing out the SSHxCheese I made..still got some of those beans.


----------



## grassified (Aug 27, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Hey cooter, it's not letting me reply with quote, but I went to koolau the other day. I couldn't find anything there with BT in it. I got some safer brand insect soap. It doesn't work for moth worms. I'm goin to home depot and lowes today to pick some bug zappers and hopefully some got damn worm killer. Found another one last night, but only on one little plant so far.



Grrr, visited my gt girls today, they are almost 2 weeks flowering, and I find a little worm in the top bud of my favorite plant! Oh man u shoulda seen me digging through that premature bud looking for that sucker, and I found him! Tiny little guy, glad I got him when I did, he woulda grown nice and big.

He looked happy as hell slithering out of my plant when I found him, glad he got to live the good short life, now he will be fertilizer.


Hey if you guys got any recomendations for bud worms i'm open to suggestion, would just go with safers, but I don't wanna spray soap on them all the time, just a one time application kid of thing, that BT stuff im thinking 'bout.

Anyway 2 more GT's confirmed girls, that 5/6!!! just one more, the "suspect" male, but the fact that all the others have shown flowers so far and this one hasnt.. has me thinking that if it was a male, it would have shown already?

must be a late male... or hell yes 6/6 females baby!


glad I did get atleast 5 females cus, started my other 6 gt's, all 6 popped, all 6 growing happy and healthy as seedlings, I come back a week later and only 2 are left!!! I didn't use very good netting techniques this time... the bugs must have slipped through.

Dr greenhorn and I both hate this mysterious "seedling muncher" if you start 10 seedling in the forest without protection you will be lucky to get 2 out of it.

I've also got 6 100% sativa landrace genetics going including guatemala, purple haze thai, green haze thai, double thai and oldtimers haze (I hope I get an OTH, smoke reports are amazing)

all 12 sativas popped, but 6 got eaten by the damned bugs!!!!

Gonna go ahead and recommend ACE seeds here, never had a seedbank where I got 100% germination from over 2 dozen seeds.

now i'm gonna rag on them... My first 12 pack of "tropical mix" seeds I only got 3/12 germ rate, obviously old seeds although the site owner denies it. I can't complain they were the "bargain" deal cheapest stuff on the site.

I requested another pack and got one, this time 12/12! hmmm looks like he gave me some fresh ones finally? hahaha

the 3 that did pop were healthy seedlings, however they all got eaten by mysterious mountain bugs.


hey where all the oldtimers at? ie punabud? anyway heres a little excerpt on the legendary thai stick (full link on bottom), yes folks they did smoke better weed than us back then.



> _Thai stick was the trippiest, most potent weed on the planet. End of story. Anybody who actually tried the real thing will tell you that and they will just laugh at you when you start going on about "White Widow" or some other fancy Dutch strain. The weed coming out of South East Asia at that time was stronger than anything that is around these days. As well as Thai Stick there was also "tripping weed" coming out of Sumatra and Vietnam that .... well you really have to try it to understand. The high is more like an acid trip than a weed experience.
> _
> _It is generally accepted that the true Thai Stick strain is now extinct. The Mr Asia syndicate was buying all that could be produced and it is said that they were the ones who introduced Pakistani indica genetics to the growers. It was said that real Thai Stick took nine months to grow and mature so they crossed it with hash plant to get two or even three crops per season instead of one. I have no idea if that is true but something certainly did happen that killed Thai Stick stone dead. We started getting inferior sticks that were made up to look like the originals but the weed was different. Less potent, green instead of brown and a totally different taste and effect._
> 
> _Contrary to popular belief, smokers did not embrace the new Dutch weed or believe it was more potent. That is just good marketing by the Dutch. The hippies complained loud and long about the new "chem schwag" that was replacing their beloved sun ripened golden sweet and spicey strains. We just got sick of complaining in the end._



https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=4600632&highlight=niugini#post4600632


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 27, 2012)

grassified said:


> Dr greenhorn and I both hate this mysterious "seedling muncher" if you start 10 seedling in the forest without protection you will be lucky to get 2 out of it.


I have a hunch DEA trains the cardinals and releases them, than puts a $500 fine on the bird if your seen or reported killing one. They don't even eat my keiki's! Just snip at the base and they're on their way. It's like they were trained to do so, lol just one of my thoughts while I sat back on my lanai one day and witnessed a cardinal take out 4 of my starters before I actually noticed what it was doing.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 27, 2012)

Ohana's had the safer caterpillar killer. Small concentrate bottle was 15, kinda pricey but if it works then worth it. Gonna spray'em tonight. And I still need to get one bug zapper, I would like to kill every bug on this side if I could.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for that report on Ace, Grassy. I been eyeing them guys seeds for bit and was wondering......hope they finish well! I've been reading about hazes for about a year now, I think I'm about to go on a long sativa trip.....Ever grow any pure hazes guys? Neville's? Impressions?


----------



## grassified (Aug 27, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> lol just one of my thoughts while I sat back on my lanai one day and witnessed a cardinal take out 4 of my starters before I actually noticed what it was doing.



lmfao! classic stoner moment, OH SHYT MY SEEDLINGS!

oh since we are talking about spider mites heres a great recent thread with some good recomendations.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/556345-so-i-hate-spider-mites.html


----------



## kkday (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if any one here uses miracle grow products? I just bought there whole line up of soils and nutes!! I'm digging a big hole and filling it with that miracle goodness. I only got one plant about 4" it's pure afghan and I'm guessing I should yield a good 4-6 pounds off her! Going big boy, gitter dun!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 28, 2012)

kkday said:


> Hi I was wondering if any one here uses miracle grow products? I just bought there whole line up of soils and nutes!! I'm digging a big hole and filling it with that miracle goodness. I only got one plant about 4" it's pure afghan and I'm guessing I should yield a good 4-6 pounds off her! Going big boy, gitter dun!


Well, the stuff works... Not great imo- one big issue is the type of nitrogen it uses. It seems like the real Mcdonald's of nutes to me, however I admit to using it in my garden's long ago with reasonable success. I wouldn't trust it to anything I eat or smoke anymore however. I'd be curious how you get along with it. I definitely prefer Dyna-Gro products as they are relatively inexpensive, just as simple to use, and seem to give excellent results. I guess in a way I used to view Dyna stuff like a super-charged miracle grow lineup, however I have gotten even more respect for them the last couple years after realizing out some of mine and other well respected people around here have had some of their better results with it. Miracle gro just seems a bit too close to Monsanto for me. I have ideas that the chemicals in their products might be nasty byproducts of industrial chemical processes, although I admit it's just in my imagination to feel that way. I wouldn't trust their blood/bone meal to be from mad cow free sources, that's for sure.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2012)

My favorite soil mix is 50% Miracle Grow, 25% red dirt, 20% dog shit, 5% mongoose shit.


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 28, 2012)

kkday said:


> Hi I was wondering if any one here uses miracle grow products? I just bought there whole line up of soils and nutes!! I'm digging a big hole and filling it with that miracle goodness. I only got one plant about 4" it's pure afghan and I'm guessing I should yield a good 4-6 pounds off her! Going big boy, gitter dun!


KK
If you dig a 5ft by 5ft hole that is 3 ft deep fill with bags of Mirl grow you should get 5lbs easy. If that is a Auto strain you may only get 2 lbs


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are the last of the bush shots she is done.


----------



## kkday (Aug 28, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Here are the last of the bush shots she is done. View attachment 2312848View attachment 2312849View attachment 2312850


God look at that tree!! I like my sativas well done my self. Another week or 2 would be so great. Nice plants


----------



## grassified (Aug 28, 2012)

rikdabrick said:


> I was looking at these. They probably wouldn't be strong enough for actually growth, but a couple of them might be enough to keep your plants from going into flower.
> View attachment 2309173http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200446604_200446604
> 
> $80 and they turn on automatically at dusk and last up to 4 hours on the brightest setting. And it's got 4.5 stars from customer reviews. Let us know if you try these out, it would be cool to see if they work to keep plants vegging.


jesus christ, 80$? these chinese got us by the balls man



East Hawaii said:


> Here is some of the buds on the Bush.She was growen in cinder soil.View attachment 2309826View attachment 2309846 She is a Col X Chem OG started in March and got 6 ft 8 tall and 6 ft wide Aloha



wow amazing! she looks great, healthy and happy, that cinder soil really works wonders. Incoming bombardment of questions!

what is cinder soil? I know there are red cinders, and black cinders, is cinder soil just.. well cinders? Is it kinda like outdoor hydro? Or are the cinders crush up to make them more like soil? Are the cinders mixed with any other soil amendments? How big was the hole?

Was she vegged before hand before you put her out? If so, how tall was she when she went out? 

How many weeks flowering/ how did u get her to flower so fast? 

any nutes?


guerrilla or backyard?

thanks if you can answer any east! lmk!


kkday said:


> Hi I was wondering if any one here uses miracle grow products? I just bought there whole line up of soils and nutes!! I'm digging a big hole and filling it with that miracle goodness. I only got one plant about 4" it's pure afghan and I'm guessing I should yield a good 4-6 pounds off her! Going big boy, gitter dun!


alright kk! glad to see you getting outdoors again..... or are you diggin a hole in your living room?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Here are the last of the bush shots she is done. View attachment 2312848View attachment 2312849View attachment 2312850


Man East, that behemoth in the background should keep your pipe lit for quite some time.....fucking awesome brah! I wish i had the onions to grow one that size! Beautiful!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Aug 29, 2012)

where's the best deal for worm castings right now on oahu?


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 29, 2012)

Grass
I buy the soil by the ton at the local quarrie. They mix red and black cinder with old cane dirt. Great drainage! I screen soil before I put in box. I built boxes that are 4ft by 30 in by 30 in high about 140 gal. Put 4in of black cinder in bottom for drainage. The seeds were started outside no lights. These are in my backyard and get sun from 6 to 6 wide open. I mixed blood,bone,azmite,etc in the dirt. I toppeddressed with 8-8-8+ and used some liquid bloom at the end. She was never topped and this is the morning sun coming through. Love the natural look at 10 ft 6 in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

I just got a new macro lens...here's are few shots,


----------



## grassified (Aug 29, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Grass
> I buy the soil by the ton at the local quarrie. They mix red and black cinder with old cane dirt. Great drainage! I screen soil before I put in box. I built boxes that are 4ft by 30 in by 30 in high about 140 gal. Put 4in of black cinder in bottom for drainage. The seeds were started outside no lights. These are in my backyard and get sun from 6 to 6 wide open. I mixed blood,bone,azmite,etc in the dirt. I toppeddressed with 8-8-8+ and used some liquid bloom at the end. View attachment 2314029View attachment 2314030She was never topped and this is the morning sun coming through. Love the natural look at 10 ft 6 in



Oh man I love a big tree like that.

great idea with the box, I think ill try this instead of digging a hole, or maybe go 50/50, dig a hole with a box on top.

Is the old cane dirt just like red dirt? Clay-like with little or no organic matter?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I just got a new macro lens...here's are few shots,


Are those trichs or hairs, the resin glands are huge! Imagine when it starts to amber, what strain is that?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice pictures cooter, really nice brah!I'm thinking about ordering some new strains. What are some good strains for winter grow here? Are there any that turn colors, like red or purple? Should I order feminized seeds and who is a good source? Last time I used kindseed dot com. They shipped fast and discret, just looking for other ideas. Aloha and mahalo!


----------



## 808HI (Aug 30, 2012)

Wassup braddahs, shot, today I found some small bugs on the underside of some fan leaves. I notice that they leave a black spot behind where ever they go. Anyone know what they are and how I can get rid of them. Small, really small, green with what looks like a small dark spot on their back. Will try post pics laters. Shoot Hawaiians, Lmk if u guys get one suggestion. Aloooojahz.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2012)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> where's the best deal for worm castings right now on oahu?


There's worm casting kits on craigslist for $20 on Oahu. You don't need very many worms to start. They'll multiply with however much food you give them. You can keep them in your house or outside and just throw your plant matter scraps in there. DIY and you won't have to look around to buy worm castings anymore. Just a thought.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Grass
> I buy the soil by the ton at the local quarrie. They mix red and black cinder with old cane dirt. Great drainage! I screen soil before I put in box. I built boxes that are 4ft by 30 in by 30 in high about 140 gal. Put 4in of black cinder in bottom for drainage. The seeds were started outside no lights. These are in my backyard and get sun from 6 to 6 wide open. I mixed blood,bone,azmite,etc in the dirt. I toppeddressed with 8-8-8+ and used some liquid bloom at the end. View attachment 2314029View attachment 2314030She was never topped and this is the morning sun coming through. Love the natural look at 10 ft 6 in


Do you get much attention from Green Harvest with plants like that? I know they're looking for bigger grows numbers wise, but you never know if they're having a slow day. When I was over there those guys would literally fly over my property at 30-50ft. No Joke. And I never had anything as big as that. I was always under 24 plants and most of them GH wouldn't have seen, but it always made me nervous anyway. Like I said, they can be unpredictable if they're having a slow day. My wife would've been really huhu if she had to deal with them if they dropped down. I'm blessed they never did. I was just curious. And it's really rad to see a nice big plant like that; especially in your backyard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Are those trichs or hairs, the resin glands are huge! Imagine when it starts to amber, what strain is that?


That's the Sannies Jack, you're probably noticing a mixture of trichomes, the one that look like hairs are the capitate sessile trichomes and there might be a few dog hairs floating in there too...lol I'm noticing a few amber that have joined the party...that's kinda perfect for me with sativa doms. She was ready at 10 weeks, but i let her go 11 weeks + a few days for shits and giggles. I have a few more that will go another few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nice pictures cooter, really nice brah!I'm thinking about ordering some new strains. What are some good strains for winter grow here? Are there any that turn colors, like red or purple? Should I order feminized seeds and who is a good source? Last time I used kindseed dot com. They shipped fast and discret, just looking for other ideas. Aloha and mahalo!


Thanks Man! You might want to find some mold resistance strains for this winter...I've read there is an El Nino forming in the pacific and Hawaii is forecasted to have above average rain fall this winter. I haven't really grown out to many strains that change color....but the one that did were from Sannies New Blue Diesel and Jackberry there were phenos that turned a blue hue, they probably would have been solid purple if it was a little cooler here. Ordering seeds online I'd use Sannies or Attitude, there is noting wrong with feminized seeds but i typically don't use them since they're not ideal for breeding stock.

Take Care Man!


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks sweet Cooter!!! Where and how much for the lens I want one. It is like a whole other world. Most exclent job.


[email protected] said:


> I just got a new macro lens...here's are few shots,


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 30, 2012)

guys, if you are looking for something other than Attitude Seeds for your "grow beans", I highly suggest you try 'Batts", at http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/. This guy is a one man operation, and he eliminates the middle man. Unfortunately he recently raised his prices.

If you have no intention of trying your hands in breeding. It's okay to use Feminized seeds if you're only gonna grow them out,but if you wanna try your hands in breeding, stay away from Feminized Seeds! These seeds will ruin the local gene pool if allowed to infiltrate into it through breeding.


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 30, 2012)

Ya they take a good look but lucky for me I have neighbors that grow the shit out of it so keeps them busy My wife is not the happiest but she don't like goverment control. I really wanted 9 but didn't have the seeds but now I do.Latters Bra


rikdabrick said:


> Do you get much attention from Green Harvest with plants like that? I know they're looking for bigger grows numbers wise, but you never know if they're having a slow day. When I was over there those guys would literally fly over my property at 30-50ft. No Joke. And I never had anything as big as that. I was always under 24 plants and most of them GH wouldn't have seen, but it always made me nervous anyway. Like I said, they can be unpredictable if they're having a slow day. My wife would've been really huhu if she had to deal with them if they dropped down. I'm blessed they never did. I was just curious. And it's really rad to see a nice big plant like that; especially in your backyard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Looks sweet Cooter!!! Where and how much for the lens I want one. It is like a whole other world. Most exclent job.


Ho Brah...this is where i got mine...$14 shipped to my door, so far i'm pretty impressed by it. it's way better than all the POS loupes and mini microscope that i have. 

http://www.cellphoneshop.net/microlens.html


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been reading all the mmj laws and have read a little on other forums about this. Is there any law or penalty for growing up to 24 plants on your own property for personal use. One guy on another forum said it was legal to grow 24 on big island. I have my blue card and I have a friends "room mate" card so I can grow up to 14, but my friends is gonna expire and he might not renew it. I like to be able go over 7 without worring about the dea knocking on my door.


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can only be a caretaker for one person and yourself...so 14 plants total. I believe the law is the same on every island though Hawaii county voted "lowest priority enforcement" for MJ, so they are supposed to be more relaxed about it but the news headlines still say otherwise.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 30, 2012)

[h=3]Cultivation[/h] 25 - 50 plantsfelony5 years$ 10,000
50 - 100 plantsfelony10 years$ 25,000
100 plants or morefelony20 years$ 50,000Less than 25 plants on another's propertyfelony10 years$ 25,000More than 25 plants on another's propertyfelony20 years$ 50,000In a structure where a minor under 16 years is present carries additional penalty 
This is what I was taking about. It doesn't say that you can't grow up to 24 on your own property. This is from the norml website, but the Hawaii state law says the exact same thing. However, the medical law does say that a patient can grow 7 and care take for 1 other, that's what I'm doing now. What I'm wanting to know, is there a penalty for going over?


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 31, 2012)

The law states that any patient exceeding the limits will not be exempt from criminal laws of the state. In my opinion, its probably wiser to stay within the plant limit for the fact that you are already on some government list as a registered patient. Doesn't mean you shouldn't, I'm just saying, technically, one person having 7 mature plants with buds on them is considered too many.


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 31, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> guys, if you are looking for something other than Attitude Seeds for your "grow beans", I highly suggest you try 'Batts", at http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/. This guy is a one man operation, and he eliminates the middle man. Unfortunately he recently raised his prices.
> 
> If you have no intention of trying your hands in breeding. It's okay to use Feminized seeds if you're only gonna grow them out,but if you wanna try your hands in breeding, stay away from Feminized Seeds! These seeds will ruin the local gene pool if allowed to infiltrate into it through breeding.


thanks for the suggestion! I dig how in-depth his write ups are for his selection process.


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 31, 2012)

I chopped a reserva privada kosher kush the other day. This is the only pic I got of it cuz the plant was largely unimpressive but I did get some nice dense, frosty nugs that needed barely any trimming.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW that turned out nice! Nice work!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 31, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


>


Dang bro thanks for sharing I got some kandy kush from RP going right now they look very similiar, the buds are thick with resin like yours and all the sugar hides on the bottom of the leafs  Hows she taste/smell?


----------



## beardofzeus (Aug 31, 2012)

Smells and Tastes likes pure kushy goodness, full of flavor. I fell in love with the kush taste after I tried some authentic strains from cali and my goal this season was to acquire similar tasting genetics. The RP Kosher kush was the closest I have come and probably the dankest I have grown. Unfortunately I only have maybe 2 ounces of it and no clones. I do have a few more beans of it that I plan on cloning when the time comes but who knows what those pheno's will be like.

I am very interested in trying some of those Batt's strains from that link that was just posted. The guy is breeding a lot of DNA/Cali Connection genetics and they sound like they have the characteristics I'm after.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been getting attacked by mold this pass three runs so to make sure I have some finished medicine, I'm doing a doing a little SOG with my veg light. Instead of vegging out my clones to throw em out I just flipped straight to 12/12. Not too much quantity, but the quality is there, here they are just starting to form some nuggz.


----------



## 808HI (Sep 2, 2012)

So spliff, ur flowering under the same light that u veg with? Just curious, didn't know that was possible. Looking good tho. Shoots. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 2, 2012)

808HI said:


> So spliff, ur flowering under the same light that u veg with? Just curious, didn't know that was possible. Looking good tho. Shoots. Alojahz


Yeah, you can flower with any light if you switch to 12/12 not the greatest but its cheap and it works. I'm aiming for at least 7 grams each plant, and I got 8 so hopefully I get 2 zips.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 2, 2012)

​


SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yeah, you can flower with any light if you switch to 12/12 not the greatest but its cheap and it works. I'm aiming for at least 7 grams each plant, and I got 8 so hopefully I get 2 zips.


Why aren't you flowering them outside? You flower them under a four foot t-5,when they are truly ready,only one is gonna fit partially under that t-5. Plus you're looking at "popcorn buds",are you okay with that? The t-5 isn't gonna have deep light penetration . Good for veggie,but I wouldn't use it for flowering....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 2, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Why aren't you flowering them outside? You flower them under a four foot t-5,when they are truly ready,only one is gonna fit partially under that t-5. Plus you're looking at "popcorn buds",are you okay with that? The t-5 isn't gonna have deep light penetration . Good for veggie,but I wouldn't use it for flowering....


I never threw them outside because I've been getting mold. I will be happy with what I have because I'm just growing for myself. I wasn't saying hey kids this is the new shizz on the block to do, just showing my little project to keep me busy. I guess I should starting posting better pictures eh? Thanks for the wise input and your wonderful opinions.


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 3, 2012)

Puna has wonderful boobs not opinions. Na She is still going strong.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 3, 2012)

I know look at those things, already had me going but after I seen those pics of your BBW the tent is pitched


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 3, 2012)

Super Bomb from Alpha Chronic


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 4, 2012)

Wassup guys. Usually I just lurk here but I got a question that is Hawaii specific. I am curious about your guys curing processes. I've read the stickies and threads about drying and curing, but seems like they are all mainland relative in respect to ambient temps and humidity. This is what I did last harvest. Cut and trimmed, hung in a dark closet for like 3 days til the bud felt crispy on the outside (like how the stickies say to do) then jarred and burped. But the bud cured bad, harsh smoke, smell wasnt the greatest, the long term storage jars developed mold I guess, couldn't see anything but jars smelled like ammonia. 
What am I doing wrong, any tips maybe Hawaii temp and rh related? 
Background on the grow if it helps, outdoor trainwreck/diesel from seed, no problems with grow. Girls are under a clear tent currently, as the last harvest I lost around 30% from bud rot pre harvest. Stupid rain last year. That harvest was a widow strain, idk how mold resistant the trainwreck is since my first time growing it but not taking any chances haha. In lower Hilo, so not as cold at night like up uka side if it matters. Anyways, your advice is appreciated


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Wassup guys. Usually I just lurk here but I got a question that is Hawaii specific. I am curious about your guys curing processes. I've read the stickies and threads about drying and curing, but seems like they are all mainland relative in respect to ambient temps and humidity. This is what I did last harvest. Cut and trimmed, hung in a dark closet for like 3 days til the bud felt crispy on the outside (like how the stickies say to do) then jarred and burped. But the bud cured bad, harsh smoke, smell wasnt the greatest, the long term storage jars developed mold I guess, couldn't see anything but jars smelled like ammonia.
> What am I doing wrong, any tips maybe Hawaii temp and rh related?
> Background on the grow if it helps, outdoor trainwreck/diesel from seed, no problems with grow. Girls are under a clear tent currently, as the last harvest I lost around 30% from bud rot pre harvest. Stupid rain last year. That harvest was a widow strain, idk how mold resistant the trainwreck is since my first time growing it but not taking any chances haha. In lower Hilo, so not as cold at night like up uka side if it matters. Anyways, your advice is appreciated


it needs to be completely dry before putting in jar!


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 4, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I never threw them outside because I've been getting mold. I will be happy with what I have because I'm just growing for myself. I wasn't saying hey kids this is the new shizz on the block to do, just showing my little project to keep me busy. I guess I should starting posting better pictures eh? Thanks for the wise input and your wonderful opinions.


sorry, not trying to offend you "Spliffy". I have a t-5 and hardly use it. The thing runs hotter than people think. Plus,mine was like yours a four footer. So I know all to well that within weeks the t-s is to small to accommodate many growing plants under her. Just never thought people would use a t-5 for budding in Hawaii? I much prefer using t-8's & t-12's over t-5's....but just my old fart opinion!


----------



## grassified (Sep 4, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> sorry, not trying to offend you "Spliffy". I have a t-5 and hardly use it. The thing runs hotter than people think. Plus,mine was like yours a four footer. So I know all to well that within weeks the t-s is to small to accommodate many growing plants under her. Just never thought people would use a t-5 for budding in Hawaii? I much prefer using t-8's & t-12's over t-5's....but just my old fart opinion!



they do get hot and I agree if you have seedlings/clones then t8/t12 are actually better unless you got some badass cooling. and t8/t12 are high enough light intensity for seedling/clone, you just sacrifice maybe a day or two worth of growth over 2 weeks using t8 as opposed to t5, hyped up over priced crap for growers IMO. T5/good cooling is a energy efficient solution for vegging though, they aren't justified by the price though, make t5's cost as much as t8 and maybe ill be interested.


BTW anybody heard of hp13? A strain that originated on big island supposedly has an amazing high.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=185556&page=2

me wants


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 4, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> sorry, not trying to offend you "Spliffy". I have a t-5 and hardly use it. The thing runs hotter than people think. Plus,mine was like yours a four footer. So I know all to well that within weeks the t-s is to small to accommodate many growing plants under her. Just never thought people would use a t-5 for budding in Hawaii? I much prefer using t-8's & t-12's over t-5's....but just my old fart opinion!


Why t-8 and 12's over t-5. Never heard this before.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Sep 5, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Wassup guys. Usually I just lurk here but I got a question that is Hawaii specific. I am curious about your guys curing processes. I've read the stickies and threads about drying and curing, but seems like they are all mainland relative in respect to ambient temps and humidity. This is what I did last harvest. Cut and trimmed, hung in a dark closet for like 3 days til the bud felt crispy on the outside (like how the stickies say to do) then jarred and burped. But the bud cured bad, harsh smoke, smell wasnt the greatest, the long term storage jars developed mold I guess, couldn't see anything but jars smelled like ammonia.
> What am I doing wrong, any tips maybe Hawaii temp and rh related?
> Background on the grow if it helps, outdoor trainwreck/diesel from seed, no problems with grow. Girls are under a clear tent currently, as the last harvest I lost around 30% from bud rot pre harvest. Stupid rain last year. That harvest was a widow strain, idk how mold resistant the trainwreck is since my first time growing it but not taking any chances haha. In lower Hilo, so not as cold at night like up uka side if it matters. Anyways, your advice is appreciated


This method is great because it relies on a 30$ hygrometer until your own senses know what to look for, and it's very scientific... Hope this helps bro... http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## beardofzeus (Sep 5, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Wassup guys. Usually I just lurk here but I got a question that is Hawaii specific. I am curious about your guys curing processes. I've read the stickies and threads about drying and curing, but seems like they are all mainland relative in respect to ambient temps and humidity. This is what I did last harvest. Cut and trimmed, hung in a dark closet for like 3 days til the bud felt crispy on the outside (like how the stickies say to do) then jarred and burped. But the bud cured bad, harsh smoke, smell wasnt the greatest, the long term storage jars developed mold I guess, couldn't see anything but jars smelled like ammonia.
> What am I doing wrong, any tips maybe Hawaii temp and rh related?


I've learned this the hard way in the past. Now, I like to hang dry over a period of at least 7 days in a small room with a fan and dehumidifier set on low. In these real humid areas, make sure it's extra dry and it'll regain moisture when it's burped daily. If you want to get scientific about it you can purchase a hygrometer on ebay for $20 and can monitor the moisture content in your jars. There's a thread on it https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/417298-hygrometer-tool-used-hassle-guess.html


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I was always afraid of over drying bud before I jarred them, after 3 days the bud was crispy so I thought I was good, especially since everything seemed to go how the stickies said would happen ( the bud going in crispy but then getting rehydrated in the jars, etc). Guess I'll dry a little longer andI have to get some hygrometers. Anyone sell them locally or eBay/amazon is the only options?


----------



## 808HI (Sep 5, 2012)

Braddahs, if I'm going from vegging indoors to flowering outside, when does day one of flower begin?


----------



## noo1knos (Sep 5, 2012)

Im pretty sure when you see the first pistles.


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 5, 2012)

808HI said:


> Braddahs, if I'm going from vegging indoors to flowering outside, when does day one of flower begin?


 a clone should grow for 2 to3 weeks then start budding. The strain will make a diffrence but not a bunch. 
If you did it from seed it will do about the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2012)

For what its worth i use a T-5 indoors for vegging. The T-5 is in a closet and i keep my plants about 4-6 inches from the light....i have never had issues with heat, i do keep a fan going while the light is on. I've used T-12'ves for quite some time in the past, imho the T-12 is total dog shit in comparison to a T-5. While using the T-12 i would have to harden off my plants before putting them outside...the root balls were under developed, my vegetative growth rate was slow, Since using the T-5 i have not had any of the issues i had using the T-12. If my T-5 had a vagina I'd cram my little dick into it everyday! Heh heh heh...head titlted, sparks a joint, lifts right butt cheek a blows a magnificent fart!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> For what its worth i use a T-5 indoors for vegging. The T-5 is in a closet and i keep my plants about 4-6 inches from the light....i have never had issues with heat, i do keep a fan going while the light is on. I've used T-12'ves for quite some time in the past, imho the T-12 is total dog shit in comparison to a T-5. While using the T-12 i would have to harden off my plants before putting them outside...the root balls were under developed, my vegetative growth rate was slow, Since using the T-5 i have not had any of the issues i had using the T-12. If my T-5 had a vagina I'd cram my little dick into it everyday! Heh heh heh...head titlted, sparks a joint, lifts right butt cheek a blows a magnificent fart!


Fuckin awesome brah! I tried to rep u for that, but no can.

I do the same thing, got t-5's on top and cfl on side. Plants go out in the sun during the day and under the lights at night. No problems at all with the full hot Hawaiian sun.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Fuckin awesome brah! I tried to rep u for that, but no can.
> 
> I do the same thing, got t-5's on top and cfl on side. Plants go out in the sun during the day and under the lights at night. No problems at all with the full hot Hawaiian sun.


Awesome man! I'm certainly not trying to start a debate on which is better, i judge everything by results...the T-5 gets it done in my particular growing climate.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 5, 2012)

The part about u sticking your dick in the light had me crying laughing.


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 5, 2012)

T-5 good for me but then again I know very little about inside lol When I want to veg a clone up big I hook up 3 four lit side by side plants love that.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Sep 5, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I was always afraid of over drying bud before I jarred them, after 3 days the bud was crispy so I thought I was good, especially since everything seemed to go how the stickies said would happen ( the bud going in crispy but then getting rehydrated in the jars, etc). Guess I'll dry a little longer andI have to get some hygrometers. Anyone sell them locally or eBay/amazon is the only options?


The brand name is evading me right now, but don't skimp. Use the brand the thread i linked recommends as I distinctly remember it being on of the best brands. Other brands get false readings, there is a pretty big difference, but you will only spend 30 bucks or so on the good brand on Amazon... Too bad I can't remember the damn name of it haha...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Sep 5, 2012)

I remembered- regardless of what the thread says, this one gets my vote:
a Western Caliber III digital hygrometer / thermometer. Originally developed for use in cigar humidors, it can be used anywhere you want accuracy. It features:

- 5 year warranty
- Never needs calibration
- Records min and max readings
- Super accurate
- Replaceable lithium batteries
- small and light, can be mounted anywhere with adhesive backed button magnet.
Good luck and aloha. I'm headed to europe for a month guys


----------



## 808HI (Sep 6, 2012)

Molesters released for overcrowding, man gets 12 days in jail for negligent homicide, and then us medical users get harassed and socially discriminated. What the fuck is this world comin to.


----------



## OhauSmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

Aloha all,
new grower on Oahu. growing from seed outdoors on my lanai lol. not expecting much as its my first time and they jus in dirt n water every 2 days. trying to find others on Oahu to get info and clone or seeds they may not need.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 6, 2012)

The shitty little girls are putting out some desent size bud, only 6 1/2 weeks into it. But, the stems are pretty weak, already had to start tying them up, glad I put them in cages.


----------



## grassified (Sep 7, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I remembered- regardless of what the thread says, this one gets my vote:
> a Western Caliber III digital hygrometer / thermometer. Originally developed for use in cigar humidors, it can be used anywhere you want accuracy. It features:
> 
> - 5 year warranty
> ...


brah i would get those but the buggahz are over 20$ a pop.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2324659
> The shitty little girls are putting out some desent size bud, only 6 1/2 weeks into it. But, the stems are pretty weak, already had to start tying them up, glad I put them in cages.


WOW brah!...those buggahs look great!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 7, 2012)

is dis what dey call fat buds?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> is dis what dey call fat buds?


maybe in a parallel universe!...lmao!


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 7, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> is dis what dey call fat buds?


 Nice buds Bra. First two pics the tich look amber looks like time to harvest. lol What is that the Frost gang?


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 7, 2012)

Mid Sept and I'm done and it feels so good. Weather was shit and lost most of my plants to rot but 4 out of 30 did good and that is all I need anyway. Luck that 2 of them were big.


----------



## beardofzeus (Sep 7, 2012)

^props brotha. Your plants were definitely inspiring


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 8, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> is dis what dey call fat buds?


Holy Ball Sacks!


----------



## DelSlow (Sep 8, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Puna has wonderful boobs not opinions. Na She is still going strong.View attachment 2319115View attachment 2319116View attachment 2319117


... I came.

Let us know the weight when she's pau!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 8, 2012)

grassified said:


> brah i would get those but the buggahz are over 20$ a pop.


I think the idea is you get one or two of those hygrometers for your jars and you can base the rest of your jars without them on the one or two that have them. There's a thread on it in the drying and curing forum. It might be a sticky. I think it might be called "How to get a perfect cure everytime" or something like that.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 8, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Nice buds Bra. First two pics the tich look amber looks like time to harvest. lol What is that the Frost gang?


yeah bro, out of like 20 something seedlings, i only got 3 usaeable females and the rest were male. sausage fest around these parts, lol, but i going cut down the males today. should have choke seeds lol. aloha bro, nice looking shits, good job on the finish!!


----------



## Ticoman (Sep 8, 2012)

Hate to side track our thread, but anyone else see the orange and red helicopters flying low the last week and a half? Ive never see the color of the GH copters so wondering if it's them.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! i'm headed off to molokai soon for a few days


----------



## 808HI (Sep 10, 2012)

Been seeing them up around kalihi valley and kamehameha school ridge last week. Had one orange and one yellow one.


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 10, 2012)

Went out to check on the girls this morning and while I was watering, I noticed what looked like a stick on one of the lower colas. So I went to pull it off, and it was a dead sugarleaf. Fckn budrot! Checked the rest of the plant, had to cut 4 colas off. Thankfully the main wasn't affected. 

How are you guys dealing with budrot? I'm outdoor, trainwreck/diesel, about 2 weeks from harvest. I've also got a widow and some unknown kush-looking bag seed under the same tent that are unaffected. The other two are farther behind though, maybe a month from done. The tent is PVC frame with clear plastic, open on 2 sides and has good airflow, but I guess all the rain yesterday was too much humidity. The plants don't get wet from the rain though. 

Ive read people using serenade or sm90 for budrot, anyone here use it? Im kinda hesitant to spray either on the buds this close to harvest, but at the same time I hate cutting affected colas off the plant. Appreciate your thoughts guys


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2012)

Malawi Gold Update










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beardofzeus (Sep 10, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Went out to check on the girls this morning and while I was watering, I noticed what looked like a stick on one of the lower colas. So I went to pull it off, and it was a dead sugarleaf. Fckn budrot! Checked the rest of the plant, had to cut 4 colas off. Thankfully the main wasn't affected.
> 
> How are you guys dealing with budrot? I'm outdoor, trainwreck/diesel, about 2 weeks from harvest. I've also got a widow and some unknown kush-looking bag seed under the same tent that are unaffected. The other two are farther behind though, maybe a month from done. The tent is PVC frame with clear plastic, open on 2 sides and has good airflow, but I guess all the rain yesterday was too much humidity. The plants don't get wet from the rain though.
> 
> Ive read people using serenade or sm90 for budrot, anyone here use it? Im kinda hesitant to spray either on the buds this close to harvest, but at the same time I hate cutting affected colas off the plant. Appreciate your thoughts guys


Have you seen the jorge cervantes video on doing a hydrogen peroxide bath to salvage moldy weed? I've never tried it but I fucking hate mold and we're supposedly headed into a wetter winter season with the predicted el nino this year. I just try to keep my plants as dry as possible, thats why i like using 10 gallons, so i can move them under cover more easily. Supposedly you can remove small pieces of bud from large colas to prevent mold by allowing more airflow to the center of the bud where the mold begins.


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 11, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> Have you seen the jorge cervantes video on doing a hydrogen peroxide bath to salvage moldy weed? I've never tried it but I fucking hate mold and we're supposedly headed into a wetter winter season with the predicted el nino this year. I just try to keep my plants as dry as possible, thats why i like using 10 gallons, so i can move them under cover more easily. Supposedly you can remove small pieces of bud from large colas to prevent mold by allowing more airflow to the center of the bud where the mold begins.


Interesting video, although it was on PM, after I did a quick search it looks like it might also work on budrot. Might try it on the colas I removed today. Hopefully all the rot was cut out. Thanks man.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 11, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Went out to check on the girls this morning and while I was watering, I noticed what looked like a stick on one of the lower colas. So I went to pull it off, and it was a dead sugarleaf. Fckn budrot! Checked the rest of the plant, had to cut 4 colas off. Thankfully the main wasn't affected.
> 
> How are you guys dealing with budrot? I'm outdoor, trainwreck/diesel, about 2 weeks from harvest. I've also got a widow and some unknown kush-looking bag seed under the same tent that are unaffected. The other two are farther behind though, maybe a month from done. The tent is PVC frame with clear plastic, open on 2 sides and has good airflow, but I guess all the rain yesterday was too much humidity. The plants don't get wet from the rain though.
> 
> Ive read people using serenade or sm90 for budrot, anyone here use it? Im kinda hesitant to spray either on the buds this close to harvest, but at the same time I hate cutting affected colas off the plant. Appreciate your thoughts guys


any chance it was worms? i have had a few this year, looks like rot when they are gone.


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> any chance it was worms? i have had a few this year, looks like rot when they are gone.


I did pull a catapiller looking worm off one of the colas I cut off the plant. I also noticed a bunch of shade leaves had been eaten. I didn't know that it could look like budrot. Makes sense though, they haven't gotten rained on since I put the tent up, around a month ago. So If it was that catapiller it hatched in the bud and ate its way out? The one I found was about an inch and a half long. Didn't notice any worm eggs, but then again I wasnt looking for eggs. 
Thanks for the input Dyna Ryda


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 11, 2012)

...alias... said:


> I did pull a catapiller looking worm off one of the colas I cut off the plant. I also noticed a bunch of shade leaves had been eaten. I didn't know that it could look like budrot. Makes sense though, they haven't gotten rained on since I put the tent up, around a month ago. So If it was that catapiller it hatched in the bud and ate its way out? The one I found was about an inch and a half long. Didn't notice any worm eggs, but then again I wasnt looking for eggs.
> Thanks for the input Dyna Ryda


If you found one the were probably others. I check everyday for them, the first sign is a dead sugar leaf. They kill the area that they are in. Did any of the rot have white web looking sticky shit in it?


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 11, 2012)

Just for you Del. I'm not 100% sure, I only keep the good buds and strip the rest for oil, I use it on my skin cancer spots. 3 lbs


DelSlow said:


> ... I came.
> 
> Let us know the weight when she's pau!


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 11, 2012)

Great looking plant. Show us a close up. Watch the bugs they love old plants.You are lucky you don't have Bore beatles. Is she eating heavey?


Mohican said:


> Malawi Gold Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 11, 2012)

This one so fat I can barely get both hands around her, finger tip to finger tip. Probably gonna chop'em in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2012)

> Great looking plant. Show us a close up. Watch the bugs they love old plants.You are lucky you don't have Bore beatles. Is she eating heavey?



She is getting fed every day. FloraNovaBloom, CalMag, JungleJuiceMicro, Molasses, Copper Chelate (to offset the zinc in the trashcan), Phosphoric acid (pH down 8.0 hose water to 5.7). I just started hitting her with 0-10-10 bloom and SeaGreen (potassium). I used Safer Caterpillar Killer (BT) to prevent bud worms this year. She has the blue tint that some of the old masters say is a sign of high Brix and good health. The main stem is as big around as a Coke liter bottle!

Here are some tip shots:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> If you found one the were probably others. I check everyday for them, the first sign is a dead sugar leaf. They kill the area that they are in. Did any of the rot have white web looking sticky shit in it?


None of the rot had that white web looking shit, but I did notice that on the underside of some of the fan leaves. Where I did find that web looking crap I cut off that blade of the leaf it was on. Did a check today, didn't see anymore colas affected


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2012)

Last year I picked them off by hand and I thought I was doing a great organic job. When I was trimming I must have cleaned out over 200 bud worms and lost half of my harvest to poop filled buds. This year I am using Sevin to kill the soil bugs before I plant and Safer Caterpillar Killer to kill the budworms. Working great so far. Started seeing the worms in June and sprayed the Safer two times (need to use 2 tbsp per gallon and Coco wet) and I have not seen any more worms! We will see what she looks like at harvest - that will be the final test.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2012)

This was the longest 88 day ever.... she smells pussy good so it was worth the extra flowering time!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2012)

nice cooter what is that!?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> nice cooter what is that!?


Sannies "Jack" that was the tippy top of the main cola


----------



## ganjustice (Sep 12, 2012)

Who in Oahu is down to burn.....I iz.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This was the longest 88 day ever.... she smells pussy good so it was worth the extra flowering time!


Nice bud brah, got sticky fingers too. I started wearing gloves when I trim. Other wise I would run out rubbing alcohol. Pussy good haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nice bud brah, got sticky fingers too. I started wearing gloves when I trim. Other wise I would run out rubbing alcohol. Pussy good haha.


Steetki fingahz...lol I had a nice little chunk of finger hash when i was done trimming. The Jack is a really nice sativa type high.


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Last year I picked them off by hand and I thought I was doing a great organic job. When I was trimming I must have cleaned out over 200 bud worms and lost half of my harvest to poop filled buds. This year I am using Sevin to kill the soil bugs before I plant and Safer Caterpillar Killer to kill the budworms. Working great so far. Started seeing the worms in June and sprayed the Safer two times (need to use 2 tbsp per gallon and Coco wet) and I have not seen any more worms! We will see what she looks like at harvest - that will be the final test.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


brah, it is sooooo easy to miss some of those green little caterpillars my friend. I find it a lot easier looking for their shit(Black little balls or specks), than the actual caterpillar themselves. Spray BT once a week for a preventive outlook.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 15, 2012)

smokysmokeysmokaysmokismokiesmokiye


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> smokysmokeysmokaysmokismokiesmokiye


*Nice Brah...love the fade, what soil and nutes are you using? *


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 15, 2012)

Is he protecting my buds or just shitting on them. Probably shitting


----------



## 808HI (Sep 15, 2012)

Protecting most likely. From what I gather, that there is the native Hawaiian mo'o endiginous only to Hawaii. Looks just as healthy as the buds. Nice job bro.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 15, 2012)

8 weeks, almost ready, got clears with a few cloudy.


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 15, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2335628
> Is he protecting my buds or just shitting on them. Probably shitting


Never seen one gecko that looked like that, lived in hilo all my life. Looks cool


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 15, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Never seen one gecko that looked like that, lived in hilo all my life. Looks cool


Got a whole bunch of them in my yard


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Sep 15, 2012)

I've got a fem plant and the top pistils are turning brown and there isn't any buds yet can they recover?the bottom of this plant looks totally fine with whites hairs


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *Nice Brah...love the fade, what soil and nutes are you using? *


alright braddah mahalo. promix bx medium. i usually use tigerbloom but just tried the floranova bloom alongside for a taste test to see which is better or how similar they are. aloha, and keep growing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Got a whole bunch of them in my yard


I my dog has a whole bunch of them in her stool....lol....It's the fucking lizard holocaust ever time she's in the yard.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> alright braddah mahalo. promix bx medium. i usually use tigerbloom but just tried the floranova bloom alongside for a taste test to see which is better or how similar they are. aloha, and keep growing!!


Right on man! Great work!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2012)

808SkinDiver/Farmah said:


> I've got a fem plant and the top pistils are turning brown and there isn't any buds yet can they recover?the bottom of this plant looks totally fine with whites hairs


post some pic brah! have you sprayed anything on them? indoors or outdoors? if you're indoors how far away are your plants from the light?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2012)

Any Sativa experts out there?


My big plant in a can is starting to get the yellow leaves (fade) and I was wondering if I need to give her anything special until harvest?



Tip:









Plant (note the yellow leaves on the ground - that is just from today):









Mahalo,
Mo


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys, need some help again. So I did a trial dry/cure on some colas that I cut off early due to bud worms. Also bought a hygrometer. So I trimmed, and dried the buds for 5 days before they went into the jar. They felt over dried, but following the advice given here on earlier posts, that should be ok right? My ambient rh is around 70-75. In the jars the rh is 68-70. Today I noticed some mold on one of the colas, also I can smell a faint ammonia smell (which prompted me to look for mold). The rest of the harvest is coming up and starting to worry, I don't want to loose the whole harvest cause I don't know what I'm doing post harvest apparently.


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 18, 2012)

She looks hungrey. I would give her a bloom that has Nitro in it I gave mine dry triple 8 due to yellowing and they loved it. You have a ways to go before harvest. and just I would not say I'm a sativa expert. Aloha


Mohican said:


> Any Sativa experts out there?
> 
> 
> My big plant in a can is starting to get the yellow leaves (fade) and I was wondering if I need to give her anything special until harvest?
> ...


----------



## 808HI (Sep 19, 2012)

Brah, fuckin green harvest was out strong in kahaluu today. Had 2 yellow birds out and it looked like they found someone's grow. Dey was hovering over the top of okana area for quite sometime, I even took some pictures but stay on my camera. Tomorrow I post em. Next thing I knew, big bird was right over my hale, got kindah paras for a second cause I could literally see the fuckin pilot. 
Me no want dem come and take, me no Want dem come and take stay away.


----------



## 808killahz (Sep 19, 2012)

...alias... said:


> Hey guys, need some help again. So I did a trial dry/cure on some colas that I cut off early due to bud worms. Also bought a hygrometer. So I trimmed, and dried the buds for 5 days before they went into the jar. They felt over dried, but following the advice given here on earlier posts, that should be ok right? My ambient rh is around 70-75. In the jars the rh is 68-70. Today I noticed some mold on one of the colas, also I can smell a faint ammonia smell (which prompted me to look for mold). The rest of the harvest is coming up and starting to worry, I don't want to loose the whole harvest cause I don't know what I'm doing post harvest apparently.


If ur running into mold problems u arent burping ur jars enough. Try burping them more frequently. I usually do it every 8 hours or so
Until they are at the desired RH. Never had any problems so far. Also move the bud around in your jar. Sometimes alot of moisture can get trapped.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree with ^, also I don't fill'em up all the way. That way I can shake them around then open them. Sometime I even dump'em out mix it around and put back into jars.


----------



## ...alias... (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, Thanks for the help guys. Hopefully the main harvest will go smoothly.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 19, 2012)

Howzit my bradda's...looooong time no see let me see who's still hea....
here one from seed in about 30-40 gallons of Mix...
A 2008 Pineapple Phenom TrainWreck Crossed with Ortega Indica 50/50 ..........thats 6 months old...


----------



## 808HI (Sep 19, 2012)

Wassup braddahs, okay, when vegging what size pots do u use? And then when flowering, what pot size do u guys finish with. Got one that's been vegging for couple months in one 7 gallon and two that's been veggin for month and half that are in 5 gallon pots. All three plants went outside last weekend and already showing signs of flowering. Lmk cause I think my last plant prolly coulda used a bigger finish pot. I had a shit load of problems at the end and I think that's why. Shoots Hawaiians, alojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 20, 2012)

808HI said:


> Wassup braddahs, okay, when vegging what size pots do u use? And then when flowering, what pot size do u guys finish with. Got one that's been vegging for couple months in one 7 gallon and two that's been veggin for month and half that are in 5 gallon pots. All three plants went outside last weekend and already showing signs of flowering. Lmk cause I think my last plant prolly coulda used a bigger finish pot. I had a shit load of problems at the end and I think that's why. Shoots Hawaiians, alojahz


Got 2,3, and 5 gal for veg and 10 gal smart pots for finish. I really like the 10 gal smart pots.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 20, 2012)

start in gallon go to 3 then 5 then 7 and up deppending on the life cycle expected...


----------



## Punatic (Sep 20, 2012)

sorry lots of pics.... Long season ;-} Over WoooHoooo !!!


----------



## 808HI (Sep 20, 2012)

Mahalos braddahs. Gonna grab some tens today. Alojahz


----------



## toddzilla (Sep 20, 2012)

that's one massive cola in pic one, on the right, behind the house, LOL!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 20, 2012)

Blue Hawaiian about 2 1/2 weeks into flower. She's in a 10 gal smart pot.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2012)

I was watering my big clone in the trashcan and a branch broke off! Time to put some more stakes in


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 20, 2012)

Punatic said:


> sorry lots of pics.... Long season ;-} Over WoooHoooo !!!


punatic.... bradda...
exactly what i needed to see after being off the site for so long. a warm welcome back, and im sure youre finest pipe says so too. you're skills with the plants shows how much you listen and learn with them. the kinda skill the world is looking for but doesnt quite understand yet.. 

blessings my man.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 20, 2012)

mauichronic808 said:


> punatic.... bradda...
> exactly what i needed to see after being off the site for so long. a warm welcome back, and im sure youre finest pipe says so too. you're skills with the plants shows how much you listen and learn with them. the kinda skill the world is looking for but doesnt quite understand yet..
> 
> blessings my man.


Thank you my bradda but I just learning.Started smoking back in 89'-91' then went straight for the next 20 years.Many accidents force me to grow again.Been 4 years with the last 2 off grid working on some strains from da Hui !
Next Long Season look for Feminized DurbanPoison too be in errrrr......"Excess"........hahahahahaha

A l o h a 's


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2012)

Big Malawi clone with hole












Wall of Green (WOG)











Cola from broken branch in pot











Repair










Mulch pile with branch











Flowers

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grassified (Sep 22, 2012)

Any opinions on running Mandala's Satori right now? is it a light-intensive strain? as long as they can reach 1 foot and yield an oz a piece ill be happy


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 22, 2012)

Took down my bubbleberrys last night. Lost maybe 1/2 zip to bugs and mold, mother nature tax I guess.

Breeding was successful. Found these while I was digging through the buds looking for bugs, mold, or rot.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a cross of WhiteWidow/Ak47/Northernlights/PPF.... Clones in 7 gallon pots max..she will go all white Buds with dark purple fan leaves in winter...


----------



## Punatic (Sep 22, 2012)

This is G13....A Very Special plant :-}


----------



## Punatic (Sep 22, 2012)

Last one for today...i been gone Awile ;-}............I call her BlueWidow


A l o h a 's


----------



## grassified (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=135582&page=8

bottom of page great article about maui wowie.

the thread itself is a bunch of old 70's high times magazine photos
.


----------



## noo1knos (Sep 23, 2012)

Great read my friend, I really enjoyed imagining I was hiking with Rick and Laura through the maui brush, harvesting some fresh maui wowie!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow that brings back memories. Cleaning out my neighbor's goat shed and hiting something with the top of the broom handle when I was up on the milking shelf. I looked up and saw all of these sheets hanging from the celing and when I looked inside of them they were full of pounds of Mowie Wowie. I grabbed a few buds and ran down the hill to my friends house and we spent that sumer getting high and building a treehouse! I wish I had a camera back then. I would love to see what those buds looked like! I can remember almost falling out of that giant Eucalyptus tree several times high as a kite! I miss 70's Maui.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's some Grapefruit, this is my runt out of the three females I got and may I say it is very sticky and potent! smells more like papaya citrus now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a beautiful sunflower too!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 24, 2012)

Sour D, pics taken before new moon they've bulked up a lot now since then.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks about to harvest that here pretty soon too heh heh


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 25, 2012)

Punatic said:


> This is G13....A Very Special plant :-}
> View attachment 2345761View attachment 2345762View attachment 2345763View attachment 2345764View attachment 2345765


Nice Punatic! Missed ya bud...which G13 is this? I just cut down some big ass G13Widows....happy happy joy joy.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 25, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Sour D, pics taken before new moon they've bulked up a lot now since then.
> View attachment 2348014View attachment 2348023


Nice pimpin! Where did ya get that cut?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 25, 2012)

Mohican-way to do the damn thing!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2012)

Today's Update:


Big Clone:











Wall of Green (WOG)









































Buds:





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grassified (Sep 25, 2012)

^ ^ ^ I heard that malawi gives a great powerful up-high, in africa they smoke malawi in the morning instead of drinking coffee! 16 wk flowering time tho!


and in the second to last pic I think i see GIANT trichomes (they are raindrops i think but i like to pretend lmfao)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2012)

I think 16 weeks will put me right at Christmas - the traditional Sativa harvest time in CA


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2012)

Aloha Island Growers!

I am still having the yellowing leaves issue and I think I have it figured out. I am getting a yellow checkered patern on the leaves and that corresponds to Manganese deficiency:


*Manganese*: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green... Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. 











I flushed and gave her some manganese and I will monitor for improvement.

Please let me know if I am on the right track and any tips for fixing this issue. 

Mahalo,
Mo


----------



## grassified (Sep 26, 2012)

Manganese deficiencies are often caused by a pH that is too high, or if the plant is getting too much iron. 

I think I got MG def in my little GT girls, they are rather healthy, but stunted and wont grow past a foot tall, but making some MEAN buds tho for such little plants lol. 
I blame the high iron in the soil

Just realized the ENTIRE reason I have MG deficiency at my one spot

I used the same spot 3 years ago, and I used a lot of blood meal in my soil mix. I think the excess blood meal poisoned the soil with excess iron (high iron already in native soil). Because now that I think about it, before hand, that spot was lush with very green johnsongrass. And 3 year later, it has very light green, almost yellow, sparse unhealthy looking johnson grass, i dug the holes anyway.

The soil is poisoned damnit! Anyone know how to rid the soil of excess iron? Lol probably impossible.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 28, 2012)

There coming along pretty good. I'm really starting to like organic growing compared to bottle feeding. I just feed her with my water hose.


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 1, 2012)

I just wanna say FUCK HPD! Drove through a DUI roadblock this weekend, totally sober, but had one unlit joint rolled for later in the car(my right as a registered MJ patient), and the cop tries to give me a fucking DUI. Passed all the fuckin sobriety tests at the checkpoint, and he still takes me in to the station to do a breathalyzer (blew a .000%) and a urine sample. He ended up keeping my Drivers license and sending it to the Drivers License Revocation Office, until they get my lab results back, which will determine if i am charged with DUI and lose my license for a year and attend drivers ed and substance abuse class! How fucked up is that?! 
ONCE AGAIN, FUCK YOU HPD


----------



## Highhawyn! (Oct 1, 2012)

that fucking sucks bro!! Hilo or Kona? DUI for pakalolo? those fuckers!!


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 1, 2012)

...........


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2012)

Today's Malawi Gold update:





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Oct 4, 2012)

Braddahs, anyone here see ants on their plants. I've notice some ants and was wondering if they could cause potential harm. Also, when and how do u guys water feed ur outdoor flowers. Do u guys flood them till water comes out the bottom of the pot then add ur nutrient filled water or do u guys just make ur tea and feed them? Much mahalos braddas, looking great everyone. Alojahz


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 4, 2012)

I've seen those "little fire ants" on some of mine, they aren't the same as normal fire ants. Havent noticed any ill effects on plants, but they are quite painful if you get bit and leave welts for about a week. They are pretty hard to get rid of as well, as they are really tiny.

I usually give plants a root drench with nutes or tea and then finish with regular water till it seeps out the bottom.


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 4, 2012)

How many of you outdoor guys monitor your ph? I've never had too big of problems with my plants so I never worried about it but I recently decided to pick up a ph meter after talking with two separate friends. I've been using it in my vegetable garden and noticed some difference with some bell peppers i'm growing. Turns out my regular feeding mixture was too acidic for the peppers.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2012)

My garden hose was putting out 8 pH water so now I add phosphoric acid to get the pH around 5.7 - same as my rain water.


----------



## grassified (Oct 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> My garden hose was putting out 8 pH water so now I add phosphoric acid to get the pH around 5.7 - same as my rain water.



I got some GH PH down its phosphoric acid, how many drops per gallon do you use of that stuff do you estimate?

My 60$ cheap horrible milwaukee PH meter broke, will never buy their products again! It was like a 60$ McDonald's toy!

did you make any seeds off that malawi plant or just keep a clone? It looks great! Cannot wait to hear a smoke report! 

heres a good smoke report of the same strain so you know what your in for!!! (pure heaven)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/532147-malawi-landrace-sativa-130-days.html


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering where you get your soil amendments from? Stuff like worm castings, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, etc. I'm kind of a hermit lolThanks!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2012)

Farm supply stores are the best - good people and good products without the hype 

I put 3 mls of Phosphoric acid in my 5 gallon buckets and that gets me to around 6.5 - 5.9 pH. Hard water take smore acid to change the pH. I spent the money on a Blue Labs pH pen. Properly pHed water seems to really make a difference. Is volcanic soil more acidic? I know my Gardenia loves acid and iron.

The indoor turned out very mild with an easy stone. I was afraid to smoke it after all of the root problems. It was so sneeky I thought it did not have a stone and then I tried to work my garden and could not figure out which faucet to turn on for the hose I wanted. Sprayed myself pretty good! 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 5, 2012)

For worm castings, It's very easy to setup your own worm bin for about $20. You can find people selling the proper worms (red wigglers, or indian blues) on craigslist, and you only need a small initial colony to get things started. I get a full tray of worm juice about every other week and I mix it with some rain water and just bubble it over night with some EWC's, molasses, and bunch of other stuff over night till its nice and foamy.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Any place in particular you guys recommend?

beardofzeus that is a good idea. I was thinking about making a worm bin.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Thanks guys. Any place in particular you guys recommend?
> 
> beardofzeus that is a good idea. I was thinking about making a worm bin.


Ohana Greenhouse or Koolau Farmers should have it (if you're on Oahu)

http://www.koolaufarmers.com/

http://www.ohanagreenhouse.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> For worm castings, It's very easy to setup your own worm bin for about $20. You can find people selling the proper worms (red wigglers, or indian blues) on craigslist, and you only need a small initial colony to get things started. I get a full tray of worm juice about every other week and I mix it with some rain water and just bubble it over night with some EWC's, molasses, and bunch of other stuff over night till its nice and foamy.


Dude...why buy worms?...just dig a whole and find some, there are no indigenous worms in Hawaii, most of the worms that are in Hawaii are European worms like you mentioned above, don't pay some dick face $20 an oz for fucking worms when you more than likely have them living in your garden.


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not a worm expert, but I have read that the common fat earthworms found in deeper soil are not the preferred type for composting. I had a friend try to use earthworms from his yard in a worm bin and he was unsuccessful. Red Wigglers and Indian blues have a bigger appetite and will eat through your compost quicker. Granted you can find red wigglers and indian blues around your yard as well, you have to know where to look and be able to identify the proper species. They tend to be found more towards the surface in piles of decaying leaves and stuff rather than in deeper soil and are smaller/faster than the common earthworm. 

A single $20 investment for a lb of the proper worms is very reasonable considering they will deliver free EWC's for the rest of your life and its far cheaper than the ridiculous prices i've seen on locally made EWC's at Ohana. In urbanized areas like Oahu, i think most would find it difficult to round up enough of the proper species to properly establish a worm bin.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> I'm not a worm expert, but I have read that the common fat earthworms found in deeper soil are not the preferred type for composting. I had a friend try to use earthworms from his yard in a worm bin and he was unsuccessful. Red Wigglers and Indian blues have a bigger appetite and will eat through your compost quicker. Granted you can find red wigglers and indian blues around your yard as well, you have to know where to look and be able to identify the proper species. They tend to be found more towards the surface in piles of decaying leaves and stuff rather than in deeper soil and are smaller/faster than the common earthworm.
> 
> A single $20 investment for a lb of the proper worms is very reasonable considering they will deliver free EWC's for the rest of your life and its far cheaper than the ridiculous prices i've seen on locally made EWC's at Ohana. In urbanized areas like Oahu, i think most would find it difficult to round up enough of the proper species to properly establish a worm bin.


*The worms in Hawaii are composting worms...I have dug up 100's of worm and used them successfully...in a worm bin that i built myself..it fucking takes about 5 minutes to collect $20 worth of worm from my garden, if your comfortable throwing your money away...go head. BTW DS was asking where to get amendments, not make a fucking worm bin!...$20 dollars for a pound of worms? where? try $20 an ounce for worms, $20X16oz= $320 per pound....if you can find them at a better rate ...good for you...but they're free if if you dig them up yourself.

Okay lets look at this a little differently maybe you'll understand this: i also have a compost pile when i turn my compost i find red and blue worms living in my compost pile. What kind of worms are they**? If they're not composting worm wtf are they doing in there? **C'mon dude this common sense.*


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 5, 2012)

woah...calm down. No need to rant like a asshole over nothing. Part of DS' question was where to get stuff like castings, I suggested they look into building their own worm bin. That's all.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2012)

Got any pics of your compost setup? I am trying to put one together using pallets. I also have an old compost grinder to break stuff up in to smaller bits.


Here are some pics to make you all smile 





























































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL my first post in a while and I cause drama. Not my intention. 

I appreciate the links cooter! And I appreciate everyones input on the subject. I have seen red/blue looking worms while fucking around outside in the dirt so I guess I'll just grab a bunch of those.

Thanks again guys. I think I'm going shopping this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> woah...calm down. No need to rant like a asshole over nothing. Part of DS' question was where to get stuff like castings, I suggested they look into building their own worm bin. That's all.


Brah that's a typical response from somebody who just got schooled....i'd be angry too, nobody likes being wrong!...I've been around this tread for quite awhile and i was just setting the record straight, If I'm an asshole for keeping the information on this thread accurate...then your right I'm an asshole....lol...no hard feeling here dude


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> LOL my first post in a while and I cause drama. Not my intention.
> 
> I appreciate the links cooter! And I appreciate everyones input on the subject. I have seen red/blue looking worms while fucking around outside in the dirt so I guess I'll just grab a bunch of those.
> 
> Thanks again guys. I think I'm going shopping this weekend


Right on DelSlow...the best way to catch them is to mix some shredded paper with some compost and leave it in your garden for a few weeks, in time there will be 100's of composting worm just beneath the pile...it doesn't take much, a couple inches of the paper/compost in the area you're trying to harvest the worms, and keep the area fairly moist


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Brah that's a typical response from somebody who just got schooled....i'd be angry too, nobody likes being wrong!...I've been around this tread for quite awhile and i was just setting the record straight, If I'm an asshole for keeping the information on this thread accurate...then your right I'm an asshole....lol...no hard feeling here dude


Lol, you didn't school nobody, Brah. Nothing I said was inaccurate, you pulled this $320/lb figure from the depth of your sphincter. But thanks for reiterating what i already said.



> Granted you can find red wigglers and indian blues around your yard as well, you have to know where to look





> They tend to be found more towards the surface in piles of decaying leaves and stuff


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 6, 2012)

First picture is Sour Diesel, followed by a strain I got from a friend, and last but not least my fav The Flav,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> Lol, you didn't school nobody, Brah. Nothing I said was inaccurate, you pulled this $320/lb figure from the depth of your sphincter. But thanks for reiterating what i already said.


Classic Dude! I started off by asking why you'd pay for worms in Hawaii? It's fairly common knowledge as to what species of worms exist in Hawaii so if anybody is reiterating anything its you. If you hand prior knowledge of the type worms that exist in Hawaii before you responded to me, then why would you recommend that somebody pay for worms when you can dig them up for free? Maybe you have more money than scene, or perhaps you suffer from a mild case of Down's Syndrome. The first and last time i bought worms i got them from Koolau Farmers at the rate of $20 per ounce here's their phone number (80 247-3911 feel free to call them. 

Keep replying and I'll keep making you look like a fool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> First picture is Sour Diesel, followed by a strain I got from a friend, and last but not least my fav The Flav,
> View attachment 2363440View attachment 2363449View attachment 2363450


Beauties Brah.


----------



## beardofzeus (Oct 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Classic Dude! I started off by asking why you'd pay for worms in Hawaii? It's fairly common knowledge as to what species of worms exist in Hawaii so if anybody is reiterating anything its you. If you hand prior knowledge of the type worms that exist in Hawaii before you responded to me, then why would you recommend that somebody pay for worms when you can dig them up for free? Maybe you have more money than scene, or perhaps you suffer from a mild case of Down's Syndrome. The first and last time i bought worms i got them from Koolau Farmers at the rate of $20 per ounce here's their phone number (80 247-3911 feel free to call them.


I really could give a shit about which brick and mortar store ripped you off on your first worm purchase, thats your own fault. You've found the right worms in your yard, cool story, bro. Peace.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2012)

beardofzeus said:


> I really could give a shit about which brick and mortar store ripped you off on your first worm purchase, thats your own fault. You've found the right worms in your yard, cool story, bro. Peace.


Eh brah no hard feelings...I'm not your enemy, we are all here to achieve the something


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Beauties Brah.


Thanks I wish I could say I worked hard but these ones pretty much grew themselves, looking forward to harvesting. The strain I got from my friend is a rhino crossed with a bagseed that he said he liked because almost all his females showed the same traits. Hows things going around your neck of the woods?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone grow genetics out from SinCity Seeds? They look dank


----------



## Punatic (Oct 6, 2012)

Aloaha Surf'd long time no see...pure g13 Indica from the hui 
More of the big girl.. 
 Aloha's ! Punatic OUT !


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice veggies you got there Punatic! hehe

I am catching up with you - take a look at my Malawi Gold tomatoes:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## The Latent Image (Oct 8, 2012)

White flies.....What is the solution?


----------



## grassified (Oct 9, 2012)

wow big plants! Heres some little ones

ACE Seeds Zamadelica 100 % sativa. Zamal x Malawi/Thai

















*
and DR g, here my idea for protecting seedlings in the wilderness so they dont get eaten, it works like a charm. Rubber band around cup to make a tight seal with the screen to the cup. *http://www.amazon.com/Coghlans-Mosquito-Netting/dp/B000VUWAJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349765325&sr=8-1&keywords=mosquito+netting is the netting i used.




*



this one has holes in it cus it been abused a lil, but so far the lil suckers haven't found their way in.

these girls are going in the hills tonight*


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 9, 2012)

grassified said:


> wow big plants! Heres some little onesACE Seeds Zamadelica 100 % sativa. Zamal x Malawi/Thai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea. KKday and DrGreenhorn made a screened box for their keikis; I saw it in KKday's grow journal. I think they said rats ate through it though, If you have the same problem, you could do the same thing with stainless steel screen. It's the only screening rats can't eat through I think. The screen specialist at Ace told me that, and it's even difficult to cut through with a razor. You should be able to find stainless steel screen at Ace Hardware. But again, I really like your mini protection houses for your babies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grassified (Oct 9, 2012)

^ ^ yeah I have never had a problem with mice/rodents ( I dont think)

I know kkday had issues with termites eating the main stem of his 6 foot plants ( tiimberrr!) . Now that I think about it you may be right rodents could have eaten my seedlings, but the rodents/insects/whatever dont bother them with the mosquito netting protection. I have tested about 25 seedlings so far using this method and not one has died!


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 9, 2012)

grassified said:


> ^ ^ yeah I have never had a problem with mice/rodents ( I dont think)I know kkday had issues with termites eating the main stem of his 6 foot plants ( tiimberrr!) . Now that I think about it you may be right rodents could have eaten my seedlings, but the rodents/insects/whatever dont bother them with the mosquito netting protection. I have tested about 25 seedlings so far using this method and not one has died!


Thanks for the info on your success rate. That's a way easier method than dealing with SS screen.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 9, 2012)

What did happen to the boys KK and Dr Greenhorny, isn't the Dr a friggin moderator now.....God save us all! Red Wigglers are still technically illegal in Hawaii, but you guys don't strike me as a law abiding bunch. But, I do like the reds alot more than blues as they seem stronger.

http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/oc/freepubs/pdf/HG-45.pdf

Been pissing alot in my compost teas..........course Cooter probably uses semen in his teas......

Goji OG.....game changer!


----------



## Rookie808 (Oct 9, 2012)

Aloha everyone,

Im brand new here. (but not new to forums) Im just lookin to learn how to grow here and found this forum through a search engine. I know this sounds crazy, but my dream job is to be a 420 farmer (yes despite the risks) full time. Ive lived here on the BI for 14 months and just now getting started. I have land available to grow, but no expertise, local contacts, or experience. Where can I start? I'm willing to work as free labor just for the education and enough product for personal use  I'm also willing to eat this elephant one bite at a time, so I'm in no rush, but sure would like to get started. Mahalos, and nice board.


----------



## grassified (Oct 9, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> . But, I do like the reds alot more than blues as they seem stronger.
> 
> 
> Been pissing alot in my compost teas.......


LOL i pissed in my compost tea once, never again, it smelled like acrid decaying piss just being diffused into the air cus I had an airstone.


I thought the reds dont like hawaii in that they need colder nights to be happy?

And the blues, they are great compost worms, but whenever a low pressure/thunderstorms come around, they are ALL gone. They leave the compost bins when they sense heavy rain cus they think they will drown i guess.



Rookie808 said:


> Aloha everyone,
> 
> Im brand new here. (but not new to forums) Im just lookin to learn how to grow here and found this forum through a search engine. I know this sounds crazy, but my dream job is to be a 420 farmer (yes despite the risks) full time. Ive lived here on the BI for 14 months and just now getting started. I have land available to grow, but no expertise, local contacts, or experience. Where can I start? I'm willing to work as free labor just for the education and enough product for personal use  I'm also willing to eat this elephant one bite at a time, so I'm in no rush, but sure would like to get started. Mahalos, and nice board.



yup that the life right there haha growin ganja. You are gonna want to get a med license so you can grow a certain number of plants legally. Look out though GH will harass you to make sure you are in the plant quota. Learn from this guy (oldhaole) he is from maui and is doing what you want to do. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=233432&page=6


----------



## Rookie808 (Oct 10, 2012)

grassified said:


> yup that the life right there haha growin ganja. You are gonna want to get a med license so you can grow a certain number of plants legally. Look out though GH will harass you to make sure you are in the plant quota. Learn from this guy (oldhaole) he is from maui and is doing what you want to do. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=233432&page=6


mahaloz for the tip. i'll check in on him.


----------



## kkday (Oct 10, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> What did happen to the boys KK and Dr Greenhorny, isn't the Dr a friggin moderator now.....God save us all! Red Wigglers are still technically illegal in Hawaii, but you guys don't strike me as a law abiding bunch. But, I do like the reds alot more than blues as they seem stronger.
> 
> http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/oc/freepubs/pdf/HG-45.pdf
> 
> ...


Ahh we're still around the doc just went under the knife for another back sergery but he's all good he had the doctor add a couple inches to his pecker since he had the knife out already. 

Surfs cranking, I might be starting a huge outdoor again on private property as soon as I get the ok. I'll keep u updated


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2012)

grassified said:


> ^ ^ yeah I have never had a problem with mice/rodents ( I dont think)
> 
> I know kkday had issues with termites eating the main stem of his 6 foot plants ( tiimberrr!) . Now that I think about it you may be right rodents could have eaten my seedlings, but the rodents/insects/whatever dont bother them with the mosquito netting protection. I have tested about 25 seedlings so far using this method and not one has died!


Is that rosemary you put with your keikis? Does that help to keep pests away?


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 10, 2012)

If you guys ever get a chance get out the worm bin at Punahou, it kinda looks like a large dumpster with an open bottom that shakes the castings out of the bottom. They have both reds and blues. In mines, the reds always eventually displaced the blues.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thanks I wish I could say I worked hard but these ones pretty much grew themselves, looking forward to harvesting. The strain I got from my friend is a rhino crossed with a bagseed that he said he liked because almost all his females showed the same traits. Hows things going around your neck of the woods?


That's when you know you're on the right track. Take care man!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> What did happen to the boys KK and Dr Greenhorny, isn't the Dr a friggin moderator now.....God save us all! Red Wigglers are still technically illegal in Hawaii, but you guys don't strike me as a law abiding bunch. But, I do like the reds alot more than blues as they seem stronger.
> 
> http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/oc/freepubs/pdf/HG-45.pdf
> 
> ...


Speaking of seman, I'm just about out, do you think you can open your asshole and harvest some of your boy friends cannon fire, that last batch you and you boy toy whipped up was fantastic, I've never seen a tea perform so well...lol

Hope all is well take care man!

Coot.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 10, 2012)

View attachment 2368355View attachment 2368358










Damn near killed this one with serenade. Just trying to prevent mold and I burned the shit outta her. Be careful if you decide to use serenade for mold prevent. She is recovering but lost a lot of leafs.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang dude looks like you soaked that thing with serenade or it didn't get enough time to dry off before it got dark then just settled on their overnight..never had that happen before; yikes.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 11, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Dang dude looks like you soaked that thing with serenade or it didn't get enough time to dry off before it got dark then just settled on their overnight..never had that happen before; yikes.


Yeah, that's what happened. Sprayed at sunset, soaked her, didn't know any better but now I do. Hopefully others here learn from my dumbass. Last batch I lost about half a zip to mold, was just trying to prevent that.
Here is what she looked like before I fucked her in the ass.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2368355View attachment 2368358
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brah, your first mistake was using Serenade for Mold. It's for PM, not mold! It's a preventative too. Another words once your plant shows PM, it is systemic already. Serenade is only good before you see your PM. Use only once a week, when using..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Yeah, that's what happened. Sprayed at sunset, soaked her, didn't know any better but now I do. Hopefully others here learn from my dumbass. Last batch I lost about half a zip to mold, was just trying to prevent that.
> Here is what she looked like before I fucked her in the ass.


Sorry to hear the about the Serenade, It's usually pretty safe no matter how much you use. 

I quit using Serenade once i realized the EM-1 that i use has a lot of the same bacteria that Serenade has...A bottle of EM-1 is about $30 that usually last about a year, you can also brew some Bokashi Bran and achieve the same thing. EM-1 is used to ferment the bran. I like to use the Bran since it only cost $15 for a bag. (5 gal bucket filled half way with water, 3 tbs of molasses and a handful of Bokashi Bran, throw in your air stone and brew away) I spray my plants with it once a week until week 5 or and then they're on their own until harvest.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Cooter - How do you compost? Is it a pile or in a roll of screen or a box or a bin...?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Cooter - How do you compost? Is it a pile or in a roll of screen or a box or a bin...?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


Hey Mo,

I have a designated area in my backyard, nothing fancy just a giant pile that i turn every so often, because i have dogs and i mow their little turds up with the law mower i don't use the compost for my veggie garden or my cannabis plants. I use the compost on my bougainvillea's and heliconia's (dog shit can be parasitic)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Cooter! It rained hard today and the Malawi took a beating. Broke some big branches. I went out in the rain and staked them all back up. The Santa Ana winds are coming next week so I need to go buy some more stakes


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Oct 11, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, your first mistake was using Serenade for Mold. It's for PM, not mold! It's a preventative too. Another words once your plant shows PM, it is systemic already. Serenade is only good before you see your PM. Use only once a week, when using..


Maybe he thought it said "Marinade"


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

Rain pics - the pool is in bad shape because my filter broke and my new pump needs 240V to be run and...  






















Keep dry!

Mo


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a small plant about 5'inchs and has long pistils wondering if thats regular it still has 3 leaf sets


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Cooter! It rained hard today and the Malawi took a beating. Broke some big branches. I went out in the rain and staked them all back up. The Santa Ana winds are coming next week so I need to go buy some more stakes


I sent out some cana-prayers for the big beast! Those Santa Ana's can be a real motherfucker!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2012)

808SkinDiver/Farmah said:


> I have a small plant about 5'inchs and has long pistils wondering if thats regular it still has 3 leaf sets


was it a clone or did you start it from seed?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2012)

This is Pure Truth


This is "The White" (Sparkle Sparkle)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2012)

Burrrrrrr - look at all of that frost! That Truth looks amazing - what are its parents?


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 12, 2012)

}, *] `" +=] 1-,


[email protected] said:


> This is Pure Truth
> View attachment 2371068View attachment 2371069
> 
> This is "The White" (Sparkle Sparkle)
> ...


thats enuff budporn for one day ....very nice .... ' im sure the site members will blow their wad on cooters pics lol !

so ill kick it and post my shiiiiiiiiiiit later ! .... fill u sacs boy` z


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> }, *] `" +=] 1-,
> 
> thats enuff budporn for one day ....very nice .... ' im sure the site members will blow their wad on cooters pics lol !
> 
> so ill kick it and post my shiiiiiiiiiiit later ! .... fill u sacs boy` z


Hey Pep....whats the good word? Haven't seen you on here for a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Burrrrrrr - look at all of that frost! That Truth looks amazing - what are its parents?


Hahaha...tanks braddah Mo!

The lineage is The Truth (Maui x Amhurst Super Skunk x Chemdawg) X Pure Kush.(Breeder is Emerald Mountain Collective) I love this plant, you can really smell the dawg in her, and the Maui scent is hiding the back ground. This high is clean and fairly balanced, not much of a hangover the next day if you over indulge. The high leans towards her sativa genes, If you get greedy the kush genes come out of nowhere and punches you in the goodies. 

This plant was gifted to me by another member, so i can't take any real credit for finding this particular pheno. The plan is to breed this with my male Jack to make her yield a little bit better.

How did the beast do in the Santa Ana's? I hope she's okay


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Pep....whats the good word? Haven't seen you on here for a while.


Hey Hey ! im holdin it down , same same my brotha .... hooooop hizzzzzzzie short season goin on !

`i got lucky with a cross that came pimp hand strong ... total inadvertant ... but devastating in nature ...my friend asked me wtf do you call this shit ? ......... all i could say for 3 hours is shooootz.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 13, 2012)

this is my outdoor scrog. going great so far, about three weeks into flower.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 13, 2012)

these two plants are the same strain just one is toped and the other was left to just grow looks more sativa dom and taking a bit longer to fill in compared to the other pics i posted. both were put outside same day.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 13, 2012)

this one is going outside in three weeks. baaaaaaannnzaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 13, 2012)

gotta love them close ups.
View attachment 2371492
alojahz braddahs, let me know whatu guys think and if u guys might know what strain these may be.


----------



## 808SkinDiver/Farmah (Oct 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> was it a clone or did you start it from seed?


I started from seed and it was planted on the 5th of oct and its still has 3 leaf sets would this plant yield crap?a dime at the most?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2012)

808SkinDiver/Farmah said:


> I started from seed and it was planted on the 5th of oct and its still has 3 leaf sets would this plant yield crap?a dime at the most?


Let it grow brah, the plant is still really young. Can you post some pic's?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2012)

No Santa Ana winds yet - coming on Tuesday! That strain sounds so good and you are going to "Jack" it up to the next level - sweet


----------



## kkday (Oct 13, 2012)

One thousand pages!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2012)

It's like a little HI vacation every time I view this thread!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 13, 2012)

Punatic said:


> Thank you my bradda but I just learning.Started smoking back in 89'-91' then went straight for the next 20 years.Many accidents force me to grow again.Been 4 years with the last 2 off grid working on some strains from da Hui !
> Next Long Season look for Feminized DurbanPoison too be in errrrr......"Excess"........hahahahahaha
> 
> A l o h a 's



Your latest pics look nice Punatic. I'd like to suggest two things. One, I wouldn't openly talk here about da Hui. Keep in mind nobody on the Big Island is truly a member of da Hui! You made a statement as if da Hui put seeds in your hand!? I'd remove it before some kid from Oahu sees this, and tells Makua, or Eddie about it.

Secondly my man. What would it take for me to convince you to stop playing feminized seeds? I sure hope you're not breeding with those feminized seeds? It's bad enough Europe is doing their best in trying to destroy the cannabis industry with feminized seeds & auto flowering seeds. 

I truly hope this post will make u think what you're doing ,as far as using feminized seeds!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> No Santa Ana winds yet - coming on Tuesday! That strain sounds so good and you are going to "Jack" it up to the next level - sweet


LMAO.....hilarious!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 13, 2012)

From this morning, only a couple more weeks.
Cleaned off some smaller branches from the bottom after I burned her, finally got to try some last night. Wow, clean tasting and really good buzz. Here's a picture of one little nug off her.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 13, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2371464View attachment 2371465View attachment 2371466
> this one is going outside in three weeks. baaaaaaannnzaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


Love this plant brah, nice work! You should check out this thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html some really cool training shit.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Your latest pics look nice Punatic. I'd like to suggest two things. One, I wouldn't openly talk here about da Hui. Keep in mind nobody on the Big Island is truly a member of da Hui! You made a statement as if da Hui put seeds in your hand!? I'd remove it before some kid from Oahu sees this, and tells Makua, or Eddie about it.
> 
> Secondly my man. What would it take for me to convince you to stop playing feminized seeds? I sure hope you're not breeding with those feminized seeds? It's bad enough Europe is doing their best in trying to destroy the cannabis industry with feminized seeds & auto flowering seeds.
> 
> I truly hope this post will make u think what you're doing ,as far as using feminized seeds!


aloha PUNA ... NICE TO SEE YOU HERE AGAIN ! ALOHA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> From this morning, only a couple more weeks.
> Cleaned off some smaller branches from the bottom after I burned her, finally got to try some last night. Wow, clean tasting and really good buzz. Here's a picture of one little nug off her.


Foxy looking buds brah! Very Nice!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Foxy looking buds brah! Very Nice!


Big mahalo to you brah for all the tips on growing organic. This may the the first time I ever smoked organic, it's sooooooo good!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 13, 2012)

Right on braddah dyna Ryan for the rep. I always try reping ur guys stuff but I could never figure out how to. As far as mainlining, i think posted something on here about that a few months back, but by then I already had these going. I got four clones mainlined and in veg mode right now. Going outside when the banzai one goes out. Peace bro


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2012)

Big Clone today:











Bud:









New scissors:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Oct 14, 2012)

yo Mo,lemme know if u need a hand trimming, lol. Looking nice braddahs.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 14, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Big mahalo to you brah for all the tips on growing organic. This may the the first time I ever smoked organic, it's sooooooo good!


one thing really cool about growing organic...da taste brah is soooo amazing. You'll never have the biggest buds on the block growing organic. But you will have the biggest lines of your buddies wanting to sample pure organic bliss from your farming..

How are you growing, greenhouse, outdoors, indoors....what?


----------



## indyboarder57 (Oct 14, 2012)

Aloha all my fellow growers in Hawaii, coming at you from the Big Island here. So I am really debating with what to do for my next crop session. So currently, I have a 4x4x6 grow tent that I am just veggin in, with a 250 mH cool tube (with wings), and currently 11 seedlings under them. Usually my 250 is fine for vegging up to the time before I throw my girls outside, but this year I really do not want to battle bud rot again. So my question is, should I just get a 400 watt HPS and grow indoors, or should I throw up some plastic Sun Tuff roofing from Home Depot to protect my plants from the rain. 
Taste and yields are important to me, as I know we are coming up on shorter periods of light, so any input would be greatly appreciated guys and gals. Mahalos! A hui hou!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 14, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> one thing really cool about growing organic...da taste brah is soooo amazing. You'll never have the biggest buds on the block growing organic. But you will have the biggest lines of your buddies wanting to sample pure organic bliss from your farming..
> 
> How are you growing, greenhouse, outdoors, indoors....what?


For veg they go out during the day, then inside under my lights at 5:30 everyday. Then back outside every morning at 5:30 am. For flower I just leave'em outside and let nature do it. Been thinking a lot about building a green house or a indoor flower room.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 14, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Your latest pics look nice Punatic. I'd like to suggest two things. One, I wouldn't openly talk here about da Hui. Keep in mind nobody on the Big Island is truly a member of da Hui! You made a statement as if da Hui put seeds in your hand!? I'd remove it before some kid from Oahu sees this, and tells Makua, or Eddie about it.
> 
> Secondly my man. What would it take for me to convince you to stop playing feminized seeds? I sure hope you're not breeding with those feminized seeds? It's bad enough Europe is doing their best in trying to destroy the cannabis industry with feminized seeds & auto flowering seeds.
> 
> I truly hope this post will make u think what you're doing ,as far as using feminized seeds!


Aloha Puna,
Thank you for your comments..
You must be thinking of some other "Hui" (a group of friends),Ours is just a 3 friends that are Medical.Nothing outrageous like on Oahu.
Just started trying "Fem" seeds,when done right the first Generation is Excellent.
It is when you try to breed further generations together that you have problems,But why do that ? Just pop More new seed...

Aloha's


----------



## Punatic (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn Mo, looks like our rain here ! but with 95 % Humitity tent the last month is S M A R T !


----------



## Punatic (Oct 14, 2012)

indyboarder57 said:


> Aloha all my fellow growers in Hawaii, coming at you from the Big Island here. So I am really debating with what to do for my next crop session. So currently, I have a 4x4x6 grow tent that I am just veggin in, with a 250 mH cool tube (with wings), and currently 11 seedlings under them. Usually my 250 is fine for vegging up to the time before I throw my girls outside, but this year I really do not want to battle bud rot again. So my question is, should I just get a 400 watt HPS and grow indoors, or should I throw up some plastic Sun Tuff roofing from Home Depot to protect my plants from the rain.
> Taste and yields are important to me, as I know we are coming up on shorter periods of light, so any input would be greatly appreciated guys and gals. Mahalos! A hui hou!


Home depot roofing the old style with a slith blue tint...zip tie the mounting strip to your frame...Half day setup done..I wash the panels 2x a year with A soft brush Jomax and Clorox mixture...Storm proof still clear 4 Years ! A l o h a 's
You can see the shadow from the roofing in my advatar...hahaha Roger OUT !


----------



## indyboarder57 (Oct 15, 2012)

Punatic said:


> Home depot roofing the old style with a slith blue tint...zip tie the mounting strip to your frame...Half day setup done..I wash the panels 2x a year with A soft brush Jomax and Clorox mixture...Storm proof still clear 4 Years ! A l o h a 's
> You can see the shadow from the roofing in my advatar...hahaha Roger OUT !


Sad day today Punatic, I had some kids looking to chop down my coconuts ( close to the puka whole where I would normally grow, luckily nothing was in there, all veg.) No problems with people taking coconuts when they ask, but I do get pissed and protective when they just start roaming around with no sense of respect for someone's property. It's obvious they were scoping too, so I let out my masstiff boxer mix out (Sun Tzu) to show that it is not unguarded. So, I have with a heavy heart, traveled away from the mother sun, and I am going to attempt my first indoor grow.


----------



## yesum (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey there guys, I am in Cali., weed capitol of the world, or so I am told. Used to be Hawaii in the 70's and beyond.

I am finding it amazing that so many of you grow indoors like me. You have the best sunlight in the world, no lamp can equal that I am sure. I get that you have security issues and mold problems but find it a shame, or not? 

Back to the 70's, is the Kona Gold, Puna buds, Maui Wowie, etc. still around? The elite sativas that would sell for lots more than Humboldt's finest here in Cali. I see lots of you are growing genetics from Cali or the mainland.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Big mahalo to you brah for all the tips on growing organic. This may the the first time I ever smoked organic, it's sooooooo good!


No Worries Brah, One taste of that organic bud and you'll be ruined for life.


----------



## grassified (Oct 15, 2012)

if anyone here has MS Spasticity, Cancer Pain, and Neuropathic Pain on their med card statement you can get free CBD gum!!!

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/medical-marijuana-inc-canchew-biotechnologies-124500100.html

just throwing it out there, kinda cool that they are starting to make a push for products like this.

hey uhh, isnt "Neuropathic Pain" just... well pain?

So anyone with a med card for PAIN can get this gum? If so good news for...everyone!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 15, 2012)

Love da Bud Porn MO...MONSTA !!!
heres some of the small girls...

and heres a close up of my big girl dryed and Smoking....last 4 week cover with pastic sheeting...
 A l o h a 's


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 2375204View attachment 2375205










Gonna chop her down the day before halloween. She should be finished by then. Got maybe 1 amber out of 100 right now. The smell is incredible, can smell her from my mailbox so I know the kids in the hood can too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

kkday said:


> Ahh we're still around the doc just went under the knife for another back sergery but he's all good he had the doctor add a couple inches to his pecker since he had the knife out already.
> 
> Surfs cranking, I might be starting a huge outdoor again on private property as soon as I get the ok. I'll keep u updated


 ahahahahaha!! 

ya gang, been out of commission for awhile due to a bum back. 3rd surgery already! this time L3-L4 disc. but all good now. just stay trying to heal up now. good to see the thread still moving along like clockwork. stay irie gang.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie808 said:


> mahaloz for the tip. i'll check in on him.


if you live on da big island, you no need the med card for grow. voter initiative on the big island made it possible to grow da herb without the med card. only on da big island though


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn - Be carefull about the steroids they are injecting for backs. It is giving people fungal meningitis!


Get well soon!
Dr. Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you live on da big island, you no need the med card for grow. voter initiative on the big island made it possible to grow da herb without the med card. only on da big island though


This is what I was talking about a few weeks ago. I heard this before. 24 plants and 24 zips for personal use only.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!!
> 
> ya gang, been out of commission for awhile due to a bum back. 3rd surgery already! this time L3-L4 disc. but all good now. just stay trying to heal up now. good to see the thread still moving along like clockwork. stay irie gang.


Hope you have a fast recovery man!...nice to see you back on the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Dr. Greenhorn - Be carefull about the steroids they are injecting for backs. It is giving people fungal meningitis!
> 
> 
> Get well soon!
> Dr. Mo


none of the contaminated steroids made it to Hawaii according to the media...but i don't trust those fuckers at all


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> none of the contaminated steroids made it to Hawaii according to the media...but i don't trust those fuckers at all


I hope not, I've had a few injections this year


----------



## 808HI (Oct 16, 2012)

How can Oahu become voter initiative? I did hear that anything over 25 plants total is Felony, anything less is misdemeanor. Or so I been told


----------



## grassified (Oct 16, 2012)

rikdabrick said:


> Is that rosemary you put with your keikis? Does that help to keep pests away?


yeah, rosemary helps keep slugs from devouring seedlings.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!!
> 
> ya gang, been out of commission for awhile due to a bum back. 3rd surgery already! this time L3-L4 disc. but all good now. just stay trying to heal up now. good to see the thread still moving along like clockwork. stay irie gang.


when those disks healed keep em in shape with some mountain hiking 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you live on da big island, you no need the med card for grow. voter initiative on the big island made it possible to grow da herb without the med card. only on da big island though





Dyna Ryda said:


> This is what I was talking about a few weeks ago. I heard this before. 24 plants and 24 zips for personal use only.


you guys got a link? all I found is



> Although the &#8220;Lowest Law Enforcement Priority&#8221; resolution was voted in here on the Big Island, many people misunderstand this resolution and carry the erroneous belief that everyone on our island is now allowed to have 24 plants or 24 ounces of cannabis. Cannabis possession without a medical marijuana certificate from the state is still illegal and could get you into a great deal of legal and/or financial trouble.



from http://www.thehealingandwellnesscenter.com/cannabis-as-medicine/hawaii-cannabis-faq

I wanna see some official kine documents so I can get my friend on big island growing



808HI said:


> How can Oahu become voter initiative? I did hear that anything over 25 plants total is Felony, anything less is misdemeanor. Or so I been told


http://norml.org/laws/penalties/item/hawaii-penalties
less than 25 on anothers property (i think this includes government property) even one plant is a felony $25k + 10 years in prison. LOL!


hey did they change the cultivation penalties? At first it was under 100 plants isn't a felony, now they have this 25-50 plant 50-100 plant BS


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

grassified said:


> yeah, rosemary helps keep slugs from devouring seedlings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey grass. I don't have a link to the voter initiative thing that went down on the big island but it's been like that for a few years now. maybe the big island boyz who are in the know can chime in on this one. but it did have to do with making it "lowest law enforcement priority"


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2012)

Malawi Update


Hi All - Here are some pics of the chics:


Malawi Gold Big Clone turning gold!









WOG









Flowers:























What is the best way to finish these sativa girls? Lotsa water, no water, lotsa 0-10-10, lotsa molasses...



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2012)

here's a link I just googled up...

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2008/aug/22/marijuana_hawaiis_big_island_vot\

and here's another link basically saying the federal authorities don't give a fuck what was voted and saying they still will continue to enforce marijuana laws despite the passage of voter initiative.

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/blogs/marijuana-news/494152-hawaii-county-latest-to-make-pot-low-priority


----------



## grassified (Oct 16, 2012)

> What is the best way to finish these sativa girls? Lotsa water, no water, lotsa 0-10-10, lotsa molasses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to refer your to R.U.S.T. they know all about sativas will give you some good advice.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=36181&page=482

since we are talking about african genetics, here is GOLDEN TIGER its [malawi X meao thai] from ACE seeds, so a distant relative of your plant mohican haha.

grown in 100% native red dirt soil (decent quality from a west facing slope) and a lil 16-16-16 gaviota. support your local brands people!

grown guerilla style, visited this spot twice, once to plant the girls, and again weeks later to take these pictures

Bud shot of purple malawi pheno







two 3.5 ft plants in one 5 gal hole. off red dirt and a sprinkle of gaviota. not bad imo.









they looked much healthier/greener 2 weeks back, the recent drought i think is making them yellow, thank goodness for the past few days of rain, i hope they have the will to live through 5 more weeks of flower!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2012)

If I grind up some red lava rock will I have red dirt? Does anybody sell Hawaiian soil? When they build those big buildings on Oahu, what do they do with the dirt they dig up? Maybe there is some red perlite out there. I will try FlowaMasta's method soon and I want to add some lava rocks for iron and trace metals.


----------



## grassified (Oct 16, 2012)

^^

mo, craigslist freestuff, or just craigslist search "dirt" "soil" "fill", lots of ppl trying to get dirt off their hands. try and get the stuff where the plants grow vibrant and healthy, windward side soil is a good bet


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2012)

Found some:


http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/zip/3343256353.html



Now I just need to get them to ship it!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is Pure Truth
> View attachment 2371068View attachment 2371069
> 
> This is "The White" (Sparkle Sparkle)
> ...


You want the truth? Well, you cant handle the truth! Amazing work with that pure truth, is that white shit from OGR?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 16, 2012)

808HI said:


> How can Oahu become voter initiative? I did hear that anything over 25 plants total is Felony, anything less is misdemeanor. Or so I been told


I live in Puna.....and it's 24 plants! I know cause when the "Ghetto Birds" fly, we just wave at them as they circle our crop. You can listen to them as they conduct their job if you have the right app for your iPhone. But here is the read on the Blue sky Initiative

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2008/aug/22/marijuana_hawaiis_big_island_vot


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 16, 2012)

I got some DOG just about to finish up and then the last picture is my grapefruit plant, ain;t she a beauty?


----------



## 808HI (Oct 17, 2012)

Aloha once again braddahs. I was looking thru my little garden tonight and I noticed what I think is markings left behind on leaves by slugs. Kindah long squirly squiggly lines. Can they potentially cause damage to my ladies? So far I been spraying them down once a week with spinosad and once a week with bt. Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> How can Oahu become voter initiative? I did hear that anything over 25 plants total is Felony, anything less is misdemeanor. Or so I been told


I called the police station awhile back and they told me that 24 or less plants on your own land is actually a petty misdemeanor, which is less than a misdemeanor, still not cool though. And as far as voter initiatives go, I'm pretty sure you have to get a certain amount of signatures of people who support the initiative. After you get the required amount, it can then be put on a ballet for registered voters to vote on.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha once again braddahs. I was looking thru my little garden tonight and I noticed what I think is markings left behind on leaves by slugs. Kindah long squirly squiggly lines. Can they potentially cause damage to my ladies? So far I been spraying them down once a week with spinosad and once a week with bt. Any info greatly appreciated.


That sounds like slugs. You should get rid of them or deter them. They can do some damage to mature plants but they're the worst on seedlings. There's a lot of ways you can get rid of them. You can get slug killer at any place with garden supplies. There's even organic slug killer if you want. That's probably the easiest way, but you can also just go remove them (and kill them) manually a few hours after dark or an hour before sunrise. You can set out beer traps around the base of your plants by putting a cup with beer in it in the ground so that the top is flush with the ground. Slugs love beer and will fall right in and drown. Slugs hate copper so if you're using pots, another option is to put copper foil or copper tape around your pots to deter them. One guy on here used copper brillo scrub pads and stretched them out to go around his pots. The copper only works if it stays shiny though. Sand around the base also works pretty good. There's other stuff too, but that's probably more information than you wanted already. FYI I just use slug killer pellets and broken up egg shells, but maybe you'll want to be more creative than me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I got some DOG just about to finish up and then the last picture is my grapefruit plant, ain;t she a beauty?
> View attachment 2375961View attachment 2375963View attachment 2375964


the grapefruit is gorgeous!! if you need help trimming, hit me up!! hahahah . nice buudy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha once again braddahs. I was looking thru my little garden tonight and I noticed what I think is markings left behind on leaves by slugs. Kindah long squirly squiggly lines. Can they potentially cause damage to my ladies? So far I been spraying them down once a week with spinosad and once a week with bt. Any info greatly appreciated.


hey bro. that is a classic case of leaf miner. very common when growing the herb outdoor in hawai'i. you can put up sticky strips and whatnot to try and keep out the "flyers", aka flies and moths, that put them there, but I just kind of live with it cause I have a hard time getting rid of them. hard to eradicate them. try using pro-tekt from dyna-gro. that might help some. if you take a look at a lot of the outdoor pics here in this thread, you''l notice the leaf miner "trails" in the leaves of the plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I got some DOG just about to finish up and then the last picture is my grapefruit plant, ain;t she a beauty?
> View attachment 2375961View attachment 2375963View attachment 2375964


The grapefruit plant is nutz! You'll be stocked up for the winter....fuck ya she's beauty


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> You want the truth? Well, you cant handle the truth! Amazing work with that pure truth, is that white shit from OGR?


Thanks man! The PT is jarred up and it smells killer, the white was given to me by another member and i don't recall where the genetics originated, but i think it did come from rascal, i just can't say for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Aloha once again braddahs. I was looking thru my little garden tonight and I noticed what I think is markings left behind on leaves by slugs. Kindah long squirly squiggly lines. Can they potentially cause damage to my ladies? So far I been spraying them down once a week with spinosad and once a week with bt. Any info greatly appreciated.


Diatomaceous earth works pretty good if your looking for an organic solution, just don't apply it to plant that's flowering. If you want pristine looking plants you'll need to build a greenhouse. Slugs are easy to get rid of...leaf minors are something you'll have to live with if your plants are grown out in the open.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah and if you still see a little black worm looking thing then you can just squeeze the leaf and smash dat sucka! If you look at my grapefruit plant, it's pretty much all colas which makes for a very easy trim job. Got so much donkey dicks it looks like a sex shop when you walk in my dry room, untrimmed and deboned it put out 18.2 zips. Has an pungent earthy smell but when you crack a bud open it turns into a fruity earthy smell. At 8 weeks it was very fruity and didn't start to put on the earthy smell til the end.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks man! The PT is jarred up and it smells killer, the white was given to me by another member and i don't recall where the genetics originated, but i think it did come from rascal, i just can't say for sure.


I was looking into some of his beans, but I'm pretty set for now and I don't feel like being greedy heh, but you must be stoked to have some EMC genetics, that's a blessing. I've read smoke reports on pure kush before me likey.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Found some:
> 
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/zip/3343256353.html
> ...



I grew up on Maui, and Maui get plenty Red Dirt. We never use it to grow. It turns red cause it's been depleted of it's minerals!


----------



## grassified (Oct 17, 2012)

^ ^ ^ you are right puna the more bright red the dirt generally the higher the PH, it has been "weathered" aka depleted of nutrients, microbes organic matter, all that good stuff. Some of the darker red dirt soil can be some good stuff for growing however.



Puna Bud said:


> I live in Puna.....and it's 24 plants! I know cause when the "Ghetto Birds" fly, we just wave at them as they circle our crop. You can listen to them as they conduct their job if you have the right app for your iPhone. But here is the read on the Blue sky Initiative
> 
> http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2008/aug/22/marijuana_hawaiis_big_island_vot


puna for ages i've looked for the radio frequency they use, i've downloaded every iphone 5-0 app there is. They talk on a combo of aviation frequency (tells ATC where they going, their operations etc) and their own (discussing ripping plants) methinks you would have to get a legit radio scanner and just keep looking for it.



808HI said:


> Aloha once again braddahs. I was looking thru my little garden tonight and I noticed what I think is markings left behind on leaves by slugs. Kindah long squirly squiggly lines. Can they potentially cause damage to my ladies? So far I been spraying them down once a week with spinosad and once a week with bt. Any info greatly appreciated.





SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yeah and if you still see a little black worm looking thing then you can just squeeze the leaf and smash dat sucka!


if you look carefully, you can see their little greenish bodies, poke them with a needle and they are gone at no damage to the plant, although it takes a while to get an infested plant clean using this method! I suggest being EXTRA stoned.



[email protected] said:


> Diatomaceous earth works pretty good if your looking for an organic solution


D.E. is great, but if it gets even a tiny bit of water on it, it becomes useless. If I had an indoor op that shit would be sprinkled all over the floor walls everything, cus it works well.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 17, 2012)

grassified said:


> puna for ages i've looked for the radio frequency they use, i've downloaded every iphone 5-0 app there is. They talk on a combo of aviation frequency (tells ATC where they going, their operations etc) and their own (discussing ripping plants) methinks you would have to get a legit radio scanner and just keep looking for it.


 I don't know if you're all thumbs or what "Grassman"? But we sit here and listen to them communicate from Chopper to vans....on our iPhones! Perhaps it's just Big Island style, but it works here!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 17, 2012)

Just wondering, when does one start pulling off sun leaves, not sugar leaves, as plant starts to finish flowering. I talking about the ones that come out off the stem, not the one growing into the buds. I get one at 6 weeks and she progressing pretty fast, but da lower bud spots still lookin kindah young. I'm thinking it's due to lack of light. Shoots, alojahz. And mahalo nui errrrbody for da quick responses. Alojahz


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 17, 2012)

A few pics from last grow. The first pic was by accident, the pic with purple flower is Cindy La Pew(C-99 X G-13 skunk) X Colombian Black. The next pic with dark leaves was my personal favorite from this past year. She is WhiteFire X Sour Diesel, and the last one is my own Lemonwreck( trainwreck X Lemon Larry).

My new keiki lineup for current grow is:

Lemon Diesel X LTC-99
Platinum Bubba X Joseph OG
Purple Kush X Joseph OG
Blue Hashplant X Joseph OG
WhiteFire X Sour Diesel(F-1s)
Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG (F-1s)
trainwreck X 707 X OG


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I don't know if you're all thumbs or what "Grassman"? But we sit here and listen to them communicate from Chopper to vans....on our iPhones! Perhaps it's just Big Island style, but it works here!


one thing that I like about puna bud, he tells it straight, lol. he pulls no punches. hahaha intimidating at times, but good in heart and means well. hope all is well with u puna. kkday and I was planning to visit big island one day. kkday wants to buy some land for growing. when we do get there, we'll check you out. if you know of any prime spots for cheap, let us know. take it easy puna. and by the way, you talk to budd ybudman or celtic vixen lately?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Just wondering, when does one start pulling off sun leaves, not sugar leaves, as plant starts to finish flowering. I talking about the ones that come out off the stem, not the one growing into the buds. I get one at 6 weeks and she progressing pretty fast, but da lower bud spots still lookin kindah young. I'm thinking it's due to lack of light. Shoots, alojahz. And mahalo nui errrrbody for da quick responses. Alojahz


no reason to pull any sun leafs aka fan leafs. just let it do it's thing


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 17, 2012)

808HI said:


> Just wondering, when does one start pulling off sun leaves, not sugar leaves, as plant starts to finish flowering. I talking about the ones that come out off the stem, not the one growing into the buds. I get one at 6 weeks and she progressing pretty fast, but da lower bud spots still lookin kindah young. I'm thinking it's due to lack of light. Shoots, alojahz. And mahalo nui errrrbody for da quick responses. Alojahz


don't pull any of your leaves! Tuck them under branches if you have to, but don't cut! Plant will suffer to much!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2012)

grassified said:


> D.E. is great, but if it gets even a tiny bit of water on it, it becomes useless. If I had an indoor op that shit would be sprinkled all over the floor walls everything, cus it works well.


Your correct, water makes D.E. less effective, but it does dry out and its effective again. I failed to mention that D.E. should be used as part of your Pest Management Plan, and certainly not by itself. I use about 5 or 6 organic products as part of my PMP.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Puna Bud - My Dad lived upcountry for most of his life. I remember Kula onions, avocados the size of footballs, and Real Maui potato chips! I would love to get some of that Kula soil and some gardening leessons from some Chinese Kula farmers. I have been reading up on the soil types and what is in them. I just know between the Hawaiian sun and island soil, everything grows bigger and tastier. I still have not had any better smoke than Maui Wowie, Kauai Duke, and Kona Red.

My water leaves are turning yellow and coming off with the slightest touch. I am removing those only. They have finished their jobs. It was 95 degrees here today - had to water twice! The girls just keep getting sparklier!

Pollinated bud:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey bro. that is a classic case of leaf miner. very common when growing the herb outdoor in hawai'i. you can put up sticky strips and whatnot to try and keep out the "flyers", aka flies and moths, that put them there, but I just kind of live with it cause I have a hard time getting rid of them. hard to eradicate them. try using pro-tekt from dyna-gro. that might help some. if you take a look at a lot of the outdoor pics here in this thread, you''l notice the leaf miner "trails" in the leaves of the plants.


Yeah, the Dr. Is probably right about it being leaf miners. If they're little yellow squigly lines then it's leaf miners. If it looks like wet or dried up slime then it's slugs. It's probably leaf miners though. Tomato plants get them here a lot too,


----------



## 808HI (Oct 18, 2012)

Does that mean there will be seeds in those sacs. And did u pollinate them ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup! MozPoz x Malawi. Here are some pics of the Big Clone and the pile of leaves she is dropping daily:


















































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808killahz (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking cherreh there mohican.....chee!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah MO, ur gonna need a hand trimming. How did u get those trees so big?We're they strictly all outdoors or did u veg inside? Das the shizzzzzznittttttttt. Shoots braddahs, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Oct 18, 2012)

And being that we're coming up on wet season, what can I do to prevent mold. Haven't noticed any yet but I don't want any. I'm about 6 weeks in flower. Serenade, can or no can?


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> And being that we're coming up on wet season, what can I do to prevent mold. Haven't noticed any yet but I don't want any. I'm about 6 weeks in flower. Serenade, can or no can?


Simply cover them from precipitation , be sure to ventilate the project if the rain continues.... i have all outdoor no pots ...raised planters heavy timber construcion log cabin style...it takes me alone abt 7 min to cover 200 squre feet of soil ...looks like a rain delay in Detroit....slappin a tarp.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 19, 2012)

2 of my Blue Hawaiian main lined clones starting to flower.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 19, 2012)

Ho braddah dyna ryda, das only two plants mainlined, fuckin mean. I cannot wait till my girls are ready to flower, I got 4 that mainlined in veg but still small. Good job bro, alojahz


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 19, 2012)

looking good "D". I assume this is your favorite strain, hence the cloning?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 19, 2012)

It doesn't have to be your favorite strain if you want to clone it, how do you tink people find their favorite strains, and keep them? Anyhow, does she have a blueberry smell to her?


----------



## 808HI (Oct 19, 2012)

So I've heard with cloning, ur only good for like two maybe three cycles then she starts getting weird on u, is this true? Or can I take cuttings from a clone knowing she will produce as equally as the moms before. I know everyone has their own idea, so I wanna hear it. Alojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 19, 2012)

808HI said:


> Ho braddah dyna ryda, das only two plants mainlined, fuckin mean. I cannot wait till my girls are ready to flower, I got 4 that mainlined in veg but still small. Good job bro, alojahz


Yeah brah, only 2 plants in that's 1st picture. I got other ones a few weeks behind those still veggin. There's more pictures of them in the thread in my sig. I'll post some more this weekend.

As far as cloning, there is no limit on how many generations you can go. Some strains are clone only in cali. I have heard that some get better each time their cloned, guess I'll find out. The blue Hawaiian strain wasn't my favorite, but now it is. It grows really good and produces some of the best bud I ever smoked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

808HI said:


> So I've heard with cloning, ur only good for like two maybe three cycles then she starts getting weird on u, is this true?


nah, not true


808HI said:


> Or can I take cuttings from a clone knowing she will produce as equally as the moms before.


ya, you can do that. especially if you don't have any room for moms


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It doesn't have to be your favorite strain if you want to clone it, how do you tink people find their favorite strains, and keep them? Anyhow, does she have a blueberry smell to her?


It has a lemon/citrus/skunk/dank/heaven smell. And it taste sooooo good.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 19, 2012)

Right on , can see the progress since your first grows! Aloha&smooth sailing~


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It doesn't have to be your favorite strain if you want to clone it, how do you tink people find their favorite strains, and keep them?


I would think that would be the only reason one would clone? I only clone when sexing a plant needs to be done ASAP.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 20, 2012)

Alright braddahs, when harvesting pollen from a male plant, what do I do and how do I pollinate my ladies? Also, if I'm already 6 weeks in flower, is that too late to pollinate them?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a small watercolor paint brush and I brush the male flower while I hold a small jar underneath. The pollen and the flower will fall in the jar. Put the lid on the jar and put it in a zip bag. Keep the brush in another zip bag. Wash your hands well (or shower) and use a damp paper towel to wipe the outside of the zip bags. You can use the brush to apply the pollen to the areas on the buds where you want to grow seeds. Tie a string on the bud you pollinate so you can remember which one you dusted. I only got a few seeds where I applied the first batch so I brushed more of the bud on my second application. Here are some pics:















Pregnant bud (Malawi Gold F x MozPoz M):











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 20, 2012)

808HI said:


> Alright braddahs, when harvesting pollen from a male plant, what do I do and how do I pollinate my ladies? Also, if I'm already 6 weeks in flower, is that too late to pollinate them?


it takes about 5 weeks to make mature seeds, you would have to let that bud go until then. Hope that made sense, i'm high as 10 monkeys right now


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 20, 2012)

these 2 are a few weeks behind the ones in flower


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

This waxing crescent was a very productive one , they all 100% germed and practically stood up vertically on one leg...... paper towel , water with a dash of EM1 !


----------



## AlohaKid (Oct 20, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I was looking into some of his beans, but I'm pretty set for now and I don't feel like being greedy heh, but you must be stoked to have some EMC genetics, that's a blessing. I've read smoke reports on pure kush before me likey.


There are OGR beans and clones available at a very few select Dispensaries in So Cal right now. They are amazing yielders and great smoke, potency is on point. Some of the crosses with The White are Urkle, Master, Strawberry Cough (Kyle Kushmans cut), and Super Skunk. And of course the incredible WhiteFire. I would give the thumbs up for any of these. People in CA don't realize how lucky they are to have access to just walk in and buy this stuff instead of having to deal with the internet.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> There are OGR beans and clones available at a very few select Dispensaries in So Cal right now. They are amazing yielders and great smoke, potency is on point. Some of the crosses with The White are Urkle, Master, Strawberry Cough (Kyle Kushmans cut), and Super Skunk. And of course the incredible WhiteFire. I would give the thumbs up for any of these. People in CA don't realize how lucky they are to have access to just walk in and buy this stuff instead of having to deal with the internet.


A lot of people don't understand what you're saying about genetics in Cali. To many islanders, and others think that Amsterdam is where good genetics come from. Nothing could be further from the truth,just go to the corrupt HT Cannabis Cup and see for yourself. 85% of Amsterdam genetics are F-1s, and when anything does come outta there that's good. It's usually coming from American breeders that live there. 

It's again unfortunate that most growers on my island, the Big Island grow either Blueberry or White Widow. Why? I assume they are limited in their sources for obtaining seeds, ..maybe? I use Cali genetics almost exclusively now...and I love WhiteFire too. I have it crossed with Sour Diesel. Here is one of the females in a March pic. In flower & before is the WhiteFire X Sour Diesel...now one of my favorite strain in the entire world!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 20, 2012)

I wish I could just walk into a store and walk out with a bunch good genetics. One day. But I wouldn't trade our sun and year round weather for their genetics. Never. But dey are super lucky, we're just luckier.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone here ever hear of thT old school Hawaiian strain, duck feet. I've heard stories and I know there are some really old schoolers here that may have came across it. If anyone has any photos, I'd like to see um. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Dyna,
What is the nice one flowering on the right?








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2012)

808HI said:


> Anyone here ever hear of thT old school Hawaiian strain, duck feet. I've heard stories and I know there are some really old schoolers here that may have came across it. If anyone has any photos, I'd like to see um. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz



"Duck Feet", is not an old Hawaiian Strain at all. THough grown a lot here in the 80's & 90's, it originally from down under.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 20, 2012)

if i had a super hero, dis would be him. lets call him ganjaman.
superpower-gets everyone high as fuck


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 20, 2012)

808HI said:


> I wish I could just walk into a store and walk out with a bunch good genetics. One day. But I wouldn't trade our sun and year round weather for their genetics. Never. But dey are super lucky, we're just luckier.


start your own genetics. Then you only have to walk into another room!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 20, 2012)

trying to do that. got my male going right now and just gotta wait till he ready. Long time no see puna bud. my last harvest went super good and i think majority of that is cause of the info u provided me with. big mahalos braddah.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2380037View attachment 2380038
> if i had a super hero, dis would be him. lets call him ganjaman.
> superpower-gets everyone high as fuck


hahaha! that looks like a gangaman doing one head spin! nice colas!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2012)

Malawi Gold Update:


Big Clone:











WOG:










Flowers:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2012)

She's looking puss Mo! How much longer do you think she'll go?


----------



## 808HI (Oct 21, 2012)

Wassup braddahs, okay, is it possible to have a mom plant and when u try and clone her, her clones turn out hermie? Kindah worried cause I vegged my plant till she started to show preflowers, then took cuttings, vegged them for about a month and a half then threw them outside. So far two for two on turning??? I'm sooner fuckin confused.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2012)

808HI said:


> Wassup braddahs, okay, is it possible to have a mom plant and when u try and clone her, her clones turn out hermie? Kindah worried cause I vegged my plant till she started to show preflowers, then took cuttings, vegged them for about a month and a half then threw them outside. So far two for two on turning??? I'm sooner fuckin confused.


your mom probably get weak genetics that tend to turn hermie.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your mom probably get weak genetics that tend to turn hermie.


Now that's sig material, classic! lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Dyna,
> What is the nice one flowering on the right?
> 
> 
> ...


That's blue Hawaiian, she was the mother to my clones, that's why she doesn't have lower branches. Hooked up a friend with clones of her too, so I'm not the only one with Blue Hawaiian growing.
Took the top left cola off, found a little rot and mold from a bud worm so just cut the whole cola off.









she starting to get some purple


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody else go see the green this weekend, concert was sick. Jacob from SOJA played with them, best concert I seen in a long time.


----------



## pepperbelly (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.khon2.com/news/local/story/Suspected-marijuana-laced-cookies-sickens-Molokai/j72i__1WLk-sRxSPkIzjjA.cspx


not good ... but i agree with the comments


----------



## 808HI (Oct 23, 2012)

U guys hear about that big bust in puna? 100 lbs dried, 300+ plants, 96 clones. Das some crazy shit. Puna bud, everything good on ur side of town? saw that shit on the news and u was da first person I thought of, amazing cause I guess that's what the herb do, never even met braddah puna and started fo get worried. hope all Is well, alojahz


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 23, 2012)

808HI said:


> Anyone here ever hear of thT old school Hawaiian strain, duck feet. I've heard stories and I know there are some really old schoolers here that may have came across it. If anyone has any photos, I'd like to see um. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz


Hi 808HI- My neighbor get some of these going right now, I'll sneak over and get a shot...in my experience the webs aren't real potent....

..watched a dude get knocked of his board by a big tiger about 10 ft in front of me......puckered up tighter than Cooter's boyfriend's turd cutter....


----------



## grassified (Oct 23, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> http://www.khon2.com/news/local/story/Suspected-marijuana-laced-cookies-sickens-Molokai/j72i__1WLk-sRxSPkIzjjA.cspx
> 
> 
> not good ... but i agree with the comments



HAHAHA "passed out" "sick" more like high a FUUUUUUUUARKC


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2012)

Malawi Night Shot on CO2:


----------



## 808killahz (Oct 24, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> http://www.khon2.com/news/local/story/Suspected-marijuana-laced-cookies-sickens-Molokai/j72i__1WLk-sRxSPkIzjjA.cspx
> 
> 
> not good ... but i agree with the comments


Damn Im from Molokai... freaken kids aint got nothing better to do... lmao!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2012)

808HI said:


> trying to do that. got my male going right now and just gotta wait till he ready. Long time no see puna bud. my last harvest went super good and i think majority of that is cause of the info u provided me with. big mahalos braddah.


I'm happy for your last grow. That is great news! I'm probably the only one here that places more value on males than I do females. Especially when breeding is involved. I've been growing off and on since 74 or so. In all those years I can count all my males on one hand! Remember, it's very important to breed with only the best genetics you can get ahold of. Meaning, you may go for years without finding that "keeper" maLe! Don't breed just for the sake of breeding. You could weaken the gene pool that you have access to,and I'm sure that's what you don't wanna do,right? But with that said, good luck and proceed with caution!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2012)

as you can see by the one pic, my "sap" is getting pretty low. Perhaps today is a good day to go get some Vector and make more BHO? Anyway, second pic I posted the other day saying it was WhiteFire X SourD,...my bad! I should have known better since it was my favorite strain of summer. It's actually White Kush X Sour Diesel. I'll actually be running it again on next run with Cherry Pie X Joseph OG & Banana OG X Joseph OG.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm happy for your last grow. That is great news! I'm probably the only one here that places more value on males than I do females. Especially when breeding is involved. I've been growing off and on since 74 or so. In all those years I can count all my males on one hand! Remember, it's very important to breed with only the best genetics you can get ahold of. Meaning, you may go for years without finding that "keeper" maLe! Don't breed just for the sake of breeding. You could weaken the gene pool that you have access to,and I'm sure that's what you don't wanna do,right? But with that said, good luck and proceed with caution!


 Whats your take on breeding with IBL strains?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 25, 2012)

Where do you get Vector from Puna? It's been awhile since I've made some bho budder, wouldn't mind a dab right now! I made some oil with buds for my skin spots, The results are amazing. Itches like hell though but I imagine that's means its healing. Takes a lot to get a little bit of this medicinal tar. I love how the cure for cancer is illegal but cancer is promoted and sold. Herb is my only medicine, no "Babylon" pills for me.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2012)

Malawi Bud:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Oct 25, 2012)

Fuckin green harvest was out strong in kahaluu today. I counted 5 birds total. One of em shook my whole house while I gave him the finger. Me no want dem come and take, stay away.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 25, 2012)

808HI said:


> U guys hear about that big bust in puna? 100 lbs dried, 300+ plants, 96 clones. Das some crazy shit. Puna bud, everything good on ur side of town? saw that shit on the news and u was da first person I thought of, amazing cause I guess that's what the herb do, never even met braddah puna and started fo get worried. hope all Is well, alojahz


Fuck, those guys are practically related to me. Super shitty situation.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Whats your take on breeding with IBL strains?


Howzit "Cootmaster K",

what is my take on IBL's, simple. The development of plant species does not happen with F-1 generations. Development happens by inbreeding of strains, selections & stablizing them over a period of time by the breeder/grower. If we only use the F-1 Amsterdam way of breeding, we'd have shit that pretty much looks and taste all the same with little to no variations.....like Amsterdam weed!! 
The development of a


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

talikng about dabs, I was feeling like fred flinstone yesterday, all yabba dabba dooed out, lol. couple of us was hanging out at kkday's yesterday doing some yard work and watching netflix after getting blind outta our minds, dabbing all day long. I love those kine days

bho is the shiz. I love it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Howzit "Cootmaster K",
> 
> what is my take on IBL's, simple. The development of plant species does not happen with F-1 generations. Development happens by inbreeding of strains, selections & stablizing them over a period of time by the breeder/grower. If we only use the F-1 Amsterdam way of breeding, we'd have shit that pretty much looks and taste all the same with little to no variations.....like Amsterdam weed!!
> The development of a


Hey P-Town
In your experience with IBL's do you find the ratio of keeper males vs undesirable males to be greater or lower? Since IBL's are stable, it would seem that more keeper males could be found since there shouldn't be much genetic variance from plant to plant, from a common sense point of view I would think there should be more keeps males with IBL...i just don't have enough experience in breeding to say.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 26, 2012)

Braddahs, I just took some pollen from my male plant. Gonna keep it stored in a glass container. Do I need to refrigerate it or what, I guess my question is how do I store it? Much mahalos braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

808HI said:


> Braddahs, I just took some pollen from my male plant. Gonna keep it stored in a glass container. Do I need to refrigerate it or what, I guess my question is how do I store it? Much mahalos braddahs. Alojahz


fridge brah!


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 26, 2012)

I keep mine in the freeze


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 26, 2012)

Puna Here are some 707 x Willie Nelson

A branch I regrew from those big Col X Chem OG


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 26, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that Bobo, I know the feeling personally, best regards brah, good luck. I also keep mine in the freezer, storing it this way you can make it last for several months. Willie is back! I also have some Willie's going (avatar pic). Thanks for sharing that 3-in-1 lens cooter, picked myself up one off eBay for cheap.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> talikng about dabs, I was feeling like fred flinstone yesterday, all yabba dabba dooed out, lol. couple of us was hanging out at kkday's yesterday doing some yard work and watching netflix after getting blind outta our minds, dabbing all day long. I love those kine days
> 
> bho is the shiz. I love it


ever smear some on a joint? danger!


----------



## Rookie808 (Oct 26, 2012)

hiya everyone. im a newb to growin who is willing to put in the time and work to become a pro. just a quick question for the board... if you were me, and were willing to pretty much work as slave labor to learn the trade, how would you start? I'm on the west side of the big island, been here over a year, and don't know any decent sized growers. ive looked at every youtube vid/documentary i could find on growing, but have yet to try it. help 

thx in advance


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 26, 2012)

Rookie808 said:


> hiya everyone. im a newb to growin who is willing to put in the time and work to become a pro. just a quick question for the board... if you were me, and were willing to pretty much work as slave labor to learn the trade, how would you start? I'm on the west side of the big island, been here over a year, and don't know any decent sized growers. ive looked at every youtube vid/documentary i could find on growing, but have yet to try it. help
> 
> thx in advance


brah, you just gotta go for it! Don't expect anybody to invite you to "spock out" their garden! Just bust out your "big boy gardening pants", and go for it!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 26, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Where do you get Vector from Puna?


At the Irie Smoke shop in Hilo


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey P-Town
> In your experience with IBL's do you find the ratio of keeper males vs undesirable males to be greater or lower? Since IBL's are stable, it would seem that more keeper males could be found since there shouldn't be much genetic variance from plant to plant, from a common sense point of view I would think there should be more keeps males with IBL...i just don't have enough experience in breeding to say.


Cootmaster Kush, I never really paid much attention to that. It makes sense what you say, but like I said less than five males since 76, and I sure I I went thru plenty IBL's too!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2012)

I trimmed some early popcorn today - the wind was whipping them around and they needed to go:










Pretty big popcorn 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 27, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Puna Here are some 707 x Willie NelsonView attachment 2387724View attachment 2387725View attachment 2387726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called you the other day! Wassup brah, give me a call!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I trimmed some early popcorn today - the wind was whipping them around and they needed to go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been keeping a watchful eye on your grow Mo. For me the best pic was the one the other day with swimming pool in background of bud. But between you and I, I'd be thinking about letting your plant go another 14 to 21 days. It appears that the buds haven't even properly swelled up yet. Are you still feeding her? If I were you I'd blast her one more time with about 1300 ppm of nutes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> ever smear some on a joint? danger!


nope, we got a 4 ft bong bought special just to smoke the dabs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I am sorry to hear that Bobo, I know the feeling personally, best regards brah, good luck. I also keep mine in the freezer, storing it this way you can make it last for several months. Willie is back! I also have some Willie's going (avatar pic). Thanks for sharing that 3-in-1 lens cooter, picked myself up one off eBay for cheap.


Right on man...those things work really well! Have fun with it!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Cootmaster Kush, I never really paid much attention to that. It makes sense what you say, but like I said less than five males since 76, and I sure I I went thru plenty IBL's too!


Right on P-Man! I figured you could probably find more keeper males with IBL's maybe I'll get lucky and find a few keepers males...Time and experience will dictate everything!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Oct 27, 2012)

i have a friend who would force hermie the male, grow out the seeds and taste test the next gen from the male. he would keep the original males based on what the resulting gens would taste/grow like. i think he only eded up keeping a couple males around. i am an open pollenator. that is one way to keep everything vibrant and ready for the next person to choose what they want. the more genetic variabiliity you can have within a strain, the more likely to have the full spectrum of what the strain has to offer and not just somebody else's representation of what they liked. but that is just me. shoots.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2012)

> But between you and I, I'd be thinking about letting your plant go another 14 to 21 days. It appears that the buds haven't even properly swelled up yet. Are you still feeding her? If I were you I'd blast her one more time with about 1300 ppm of nutes.



Hey Puna - I have been feeding them hard and the tips are curling bad  











I agree on letting them go longer these flowers are still tiny and the pistils are almost green in some places. I just cut these off to get rid of them. Used them for trim practice and decided they would be good to give out as taste tests for my patients and to try some Matt Rize Ice Water Extraction.


The pool bud shot came out cool! Did you see the other shots I posted on my thread?


Side note - the skunky scent that is barely noticable on my Mulange smelled like cheese on the eastern side of the plant today!????


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Highhawyn! (Oct 27, 2012)

shitty camera but oh well. nice khola i just took down. and the next couple of outdoor. left is a local blueberry supposedly, haven't run it yet and on right is Iron Cindy which i will probably cull after a couple cycles already. good growing people.


----------



## kkday (Oct 28, 2012)

Puna dabbling with the dabs! Cheehu! I've blasted threw a couple cases my self already of that butane. The guy at a head shop just gave me a 3ft glass extraction tube free for showing how to make a vacuum chamber to properly purge his stuff in stead of whipping it "fail trech" it went from sappy to shatter at room temp it's great. You vacuum purging puna? A heating pad helps the process.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 28, 2012)

You should check out the How To thread on BHO etc... good techniques, and shows how to purge with a $5 hand pump from Home Depot... lemme see if I can find it.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html

Thar she is.


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 28, 2012)

Molokai Frost


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 28, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> At the Irie Smoke shop in Hilo


Thanks!! Think I'll stop by Pahoa though.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 28, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nope, we got a 4 ft bong bought special just to smoke the dabs


Killer!! I have the mason jar attachment for my food saver, how do you put the bho in, and do I need to put it on something so it doesn't stick the the jar?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Killer!! I have the mason jar attachment for my food saver, how do you put the bho in, and do I need to put it on something so it doesn't stick the the jar?


the bho is on a piece of tinfoil. I pretty sure you can put it on waxpaper too. then it's put in the jar to purge, if that was what you were asking.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the bho is on a piece of tinfoil. I pretty sure you can put it on waxpaper too. then it's put in the jar to purge, if that was what you were asking.


So after the butanes done evaporating I scrape the oil onto tinfoil? I heard bho sticks to wax paper , the thread Bobo posted the guy used parchment paper. Also, should I put a heating pad under the jar to help while vacuum purging? Sorry for all the questions Doc and thanks for your help too lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> So after the butanes done evaporating I scrape the oil onto tinfoil? I heard bho sticks to wax paper , the thread Bobo posted the guy used parchment paper. Also, should I put a heating pad under the jar to help while vacuum purging? Sorry for all the questions Doc and thanks for your help too lol


ya, put it on a foil. kkday knows more about making the bho than I do. I just like to smoke it, lol. he can help you about the vacuum purging. but ya, the heat helps take the butane out of the bho


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, put it on a foil. kkday knows more about making the bho than I do. I just like to smoke it, lol. he can help you about the vacuum purging. but ya, the heat helps take the butane out of the bho


let ur wax/budder dry in the sun for 2 days..... then vac purge it in those foodsaver jars..... use only high grade butane.. 5x filterd or better and stay off da batu!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2012)

Parchment paper works great too!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is my Dry Ice hash from a 220 bag (because I did not know better). I rolled it up and squished it together using parchment paper.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol don't tell me you threw away the smaller bags Mo!!? Okay so I have to turn it into budder before I purge it?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2012)

kkday said:


> Puna dabbling with the dabs! Cheehu! I've blasted threw a couple cases my self already of that butane. The guy at a head shop just gave me a 3ft glass extraction tube free for showing how to make a vacuum chamber to properly purge his stuff in stead of whipping it "fail trech" it went from sappy to shatter at room temp it's great. You vacuum purging puna? A heating pad helps the process.


I've basically just started getting into it. Was gonna order a Vaccum Purge online for about $150.00 Then I run into my one friend who's been at it for over two years straight. He's having all kinds of health issues from the BHO! As a matter of fact he had to go to emergency. If you're not purging 99.9% 0f butane out ,you're in trouble. If it isn't good quality butane you run the risk of major health problems too. Last but not least, you better be using Grade "A" quality meds for extraction. Cause if you are putting meds that have PM or mold,..even a small amount and it's going into you. Then you're smoking 95% pure mold & Powdery Mildew!

Newbies make sure your product is completely dry. I witnessed "blow back", over here two weeks ago and it scared the fuck outta everybody. This occurs when damp weed is put in extractor to use. The butane does a weird thing to moisture,...within seconds the glass tube extractor exploded into a million pieces flying everywhere!

As for the "Shatter", I like the way it looks. But for me it seems a bit harsher than Wax, or Budder.

Hands down to get the latest techniques in BHO extractions there is a video than can be ordered called "Medicinal Alchemy", and it's has the lastest, greatest ways for making all your full melts, water extracts, etc.etc.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the bho is on a piece of tinfoil. I pretty sure you can put it on waxpaper too. then it's put in the jar to purge, if that was what you were asking.


no to tin foil or wax paper! You want Parchment paper only!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> no to tin foil or wax paper! You want Parchment paper only!!!!!!


lol, well, it's on the foil and it's been on the foil for quite sometime. didn't have any problems with it. been dabbing all yesterday too


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2012)

ohhhh....one other thing with regards to BHO. REcently Soma of Soma Seeds just had heart surgery. He blamed his heart failure/problems on BHO So that is one more thing to consider, plus making BHO takes a lot of flowers.....unless you playing "cheap Charlie", and only using trim. Don't expect much on the return. For me in light of all this new info. I think I'll keep my BHO "dabs" down to about two or three a day, until I run out. Then I won't make again for awhile.


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol, well, it's on the foil and it's been on the foil for quite sometime. didn't have any problems with it. been dabbing all yesterday too


foil tend to rip to easy as the day goes on. It easiest to work with it on Parchment paper....the fold & rip method. If you catch my drift?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> foil tend to rip to easy as the day goes on. It easiest to work with it on Parchment paper....the fold & rip method. If you catch my drift?


ya I catch your drift


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

i keep my oil in a medium sized ash try.... fuck foil


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

what's the big deal with what you keep your bho on??? does it even matter?.. or you trying to raise your post count??


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's the big deal with what you keep your bho on??? does it even matter?.. or you trying to raise your post count??


when u reuse foil it rips..... foil warms up easy leaving a bho mess.... do u smoke it on the foil to like batu u tweeker?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

the more you fuck with foil the more unstable it becomes creases turn to tares....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 30, 2012)

Right on guys, thanks! I'm thinking about building a greenhouse, should I buy a kit or start from scratch? Anybody got any pointers when it comes to greenhouse growing?


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 31, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Right on guys, thanks! I'm thinking about building a greenhouse, should I buy a kit or start from scratch? Anybody got any pointers when it comes to greenhouse growing?


where are you planning to put it? Island,area, subdivision? You are gonna have mixed results depending on where you put your greenhouse. My last one was on the side of volcano, and it sat kinda in a hole of sorts for security reasons. At first for spring & summer crop it worked so-so. After that it was a nightmare. Since on the side of volcano is roughly around 10 to 12 degrees cooler than were I'm at now. I slept year round on volcano with three blankets almost nightly. We are talking Hawaii now, so with those cold wet nights not only did the cannabis bring cold weather colors...mold & Powdery Mildew were like permanent residents of my greenhouse after that! os it's all about location,location,location!


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 31, 2012)

one other thing Spliff, what is your budget for greenhouse?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when u reuse foil it rips..... foil warms up easy leaving a bho mess.... do u smoke it on the foil to like batu u tweeker?


wtf are u talking about?? reusing foil?? no ones reussing foil. the bho is on the foil like a gumdrop, you just break a piece of when you want a dab. what is so hard about that? and who's playing with the foil?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wtf are u talking about?? reusing foil?? no ones reussing foil. the bho is on the foil like a gumdrop, you just break a piece of when you want a dab. what is so hard about that? and who's playing with the foil?


a
nd then do what???? fold it back up and put it up... to be opened again..... threw da sales of heroin i have alot of experiance with tinfoil... much more then u.... god knows how many fucking jabs of heron ive bagged up... and i would use the thickest tinfoil they had... tinfoil=single use only to contain drugs in....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

esp if your putting that reused foil containing w/e in ur pocket and walking around with it and laying on it not knowing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> a
> nd then do what???? fold it back up and put it up... to be opened again..... threw da sales of heroin i have alot of experiance with tinfoil... much more then u.... god knows how many fucking jabs of heron ive bagged up... and i would use the thickest tinfoil they had... tinfoil=single use only to contain drugs in....


what are you talking about? just a lot of ASSuming..... no, I don't fold back up the foil. the foil, with the bho on it, goes in a mason jar. no folding of the foil. foils not even crumpled


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what are you talking about? just a lot of ASSuming..... no, I don't fold back up the foil. the foil, with the bho on it, goes in a mason jar. no folding of the foil. foils not even crumpled


ahh thats diffrent then....... thas just fucking ghetto... why dont u buy a bho dish? dont u make like 100k a year,.... lmao...
a
h


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahh thats diffrent then....... thas just fucking ghetto... why dont u buy a bho dish? dont u make like 100k a year,.... lmao...
> a
> h


why would I need a dish when foil works?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why would I need a dish when foil works?


cuzz u make 100k a year and ur a btter grower then me.... i would think that since ur a better grower then me ud be a better soker then me and get a bho dish..... i only made 60k this year soo far i cant afford a bho dis {plus i make ounces of bho at a time it wont fint in a lil bho dish} be better then me and get a bho dish u cheap mother fukker!!!!! lmmfao.... call kkday up and tell him i said waddup nilllgga


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

you prolly smoke ur trainwreck sativa schwagg and batu from tin foil too......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cuzz u make 100k a year and ur a btter grower then me.... i would think that since ur a better grower then me ud be a better soker then me and get a bho dish..... i only made 60k this year soo far i cant afford a bho dis {plus i make ounces of bho at a time it wont fint in a lil bho dish} be better then me and get a bho dish u cheap mother fukker!!!!! lmmfao.... call kkday up and tell him i said waddup nilllgga


ya, you make OUNCES of bho at a time ya, sure...lmfao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you prolly smoke ur trainwreck sativa schwagg and batu from tin foil too......


do you even know what batu is?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 31, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> where are you planning to put it? Island,area, subdivision? You are gonna have mixed results depending on where you put your greenhouse. My last one was on the side of volcano, and it sat kinda in a hole of sorts for security reasons. At first for spring & summer crop it worked so-so. After that it was a nightmare. Since on the side of volcano is roughly around 10 to 12 degrees cooler than were I'm at now. I slept year round on volcano with three blankets almost nightly. We are talking Hawaii now, so with those cold wet nights not only did the cannabis bring cold weather colors...mold & Powdery Mildew were like permanent residents of my greenhouse after that! os it's all about location,location,location!


I live in upper puna, I am a cardholder so it has to be on my property. The reason I'm making a greenhouse it to protect from the rain and raise temperature since it gets cold where I live and noticeably see the cold stunt plants. I want to build a modified A-Frame structure, I liked how cooter uses shade cloth on the sides, because I think that would allow more of a breeze. For ventilation I was going to install a solar fan at each end of the greenhouse, with a cinder foundation. What kind of roofing do you guys recommend? I don't have a budget, I got 10x14 ft of level ground plotted out, I can't wait to get this show started!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, you make OUNCES of bho at a time ya, sure...lmfao


yeah mother fucker.... i have a 3 foot extraction tube that i made myself from cpvp pipeing.... i fill it to the top with trim.... and push 6 cans of butane threw at a time... it dont even start to dripp to the huge ass glass lasagna dish untill after the 3rd can of butane.... i pull 23-35 grams of bho at a time... and i do several runs a day...... i buy the butane by the case cuzz i have too and its way cheaper... so kick rocks igga


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah mother fucker.... i have a 3 foot extraction tube that i made myself from cpvp pipeing.... i fill it to the top with trim.... and push 6 cans of butane threw at a time... it dont even start to dripp to the huge ass glass lasagna dish untill after the 3rd can of butane.... i pull 23-35 grams of bho at a time... and i do several runs a day...... i buy the butane by the case cuzz i have too and its way cheaper... so kick rocks igga


oh really?  kkday got a 3ft glass extrction tube and he ain't pulling no where near 23-35 grams of bho at a time. lol you do know the return on bho is very little, do you?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> do you even know what batu is?


yeah its what i got ur sister hooked on and why she selling her ass on cicero ave.... :]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh really?  kkday got a 3ft glass extrction tube and he ain't pulling no where near 23-35 grams of bho at a time. lol you do know the return on bho is very little, do you?



how thick is his dummy..... and the reason from the wide range is depending on trim quality.... its much higher when u use a mixture of sugar leafand nugg or just nugg when compared to just trim........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how thick is his dummy..... and the reason from the wide range is depending on trim quality.... its much higher when u use a mixture of sugar leafand nugg or just nugg when compared to just trim........


he uses just buds dummy


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

if yall are stuffing a 3 foot long glass tube and not getting back atleast 20 something grams u mother fuckers are growing schwagg!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he uses just buds dummy


how thick is the tube fucker


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if yall are stuffing a 3 foot long glass tube and not getting back atleast 20 something grams u mother fuckers are growing schwagg!!!!


ya whatever you say. the peeps on this thread know it ain't swagg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how thick is the tube fucker


like I have the tube with me? lol I don't know how thick it is


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

you get diffrent returns from bho.. there is no set amount..... depends on quality of what your usiong.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> like I have the tube with me? lol I don't know how thick it is


s

eems like u dont know alot of things....... yeah im pulling on average an ounce everytime i stuff that tube up with high grade trime... im pulling like 35 grams when i use nuggs.... im not weiging the trim since i usually have pounds of it and just wanna get it done.... but last time i did a 2 ounce run which filled the tube up halfway or less of nugg i think i got back a lil under a half oz of fully purged oil i quickly whipped to wax...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

also i stuff the tube hard with trim... but i only fil it loosely when i use nugg....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> s
> 
> eems like u dont know alot of things....... yeah im pulling on average an ounce everytime i stuff that tube up with high grade trime... im pulling like 35 grams when i use nuggs.... im not weiging the trim since i usually have pounds of it and just wanna get it done.... but last time i did a 2 ounce run which filled the tube up halfway or less of nugg i think i got back a lil under a half oz of fully purged oil i quickly whipped to wax...


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya whatever you say. the peeps on this thread know it ain't swagg


lol we both know it aint dank.... lets be fair and call it high end sativa beaster lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol we both know it aint dank.... lets be fair and call it high end sativa beaster lol


I'm just gonna stop it here and hopefully you do the same.



my apologies to all the braddahs and sistahs on this thread for all the clutter on this past few pages.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> pics or it didn't happen


guess it didnt happen then.... just like i didnt just harvest 25 pounds..... lol i only showed u a dozen of them.... do u not beleave i yielded double that... u acting like a vic right now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I live in upper puna, I am a cardholder so it has to be on my property. The reason I'm making a greenhouse it to protect from the rain and raise temperature since it gets cold where I live and noticeably see the cold stunt plants. I want to build a modified A-Frame structure, I liked how cooter uses shade cloth on the sides, because I think that would allow more of a breeze. For ventilation I was going to install a solar fan at each end of the greenhouse, with a cinder foundation. What kind of roofing do you guys recommend? I don't have a budget, I got 10x14 ft of level ground plotted out, I can't wait to get this show started!!


Spliff my braddah, I'm on the west-side of Oahu. I love my little Dojo it kicks some major butt for me. I also have mine on my property and i keep it on a concrete pad, The GH is on wheels so i can chase the sun around. The green shade cloth worked well for me, but this year I'm going to re-skin my little Dojo, I'll be using Solexx for the roof and and I'll either use 6mil opaque GH film or I'll just completely cover the entire GH with Solexx. The reasoning behind the opaque covering is to get better light distribution through out the GH. There is noting wrong with the GH in its current configuration, I'm just adding a little finesse to my grow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm just gonna stop it here and hopefully you do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> my apologies to all the braddahs and sistahs on this thread for all the clutter on this past few pages.


One of my Favorite Quotes

[h=1]Do not argue with an idiot they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.[/h] 
&#8213; Mark Twain


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Spliff my braddah, I'm on the west-side of Oahu. I love my little Dojo it kicks some major butt for me. I also have mine on my property and i keep it on a concrete pad, The GH is on wheels so i can chase the sun around. The green shade cloth worked well for me, but this year I'm going to re-skin my little Dojo, I'll be using Solexx for the roof and and I'll either use 6mil opaque GH film or I'll just completely cover the entire GH with Solexx. The reasoning behind the opaque covering is to get better light distribution through out the GH. There is noting wrong with the GH in its current configuration, I'm just adding a little finesse to my grow.


Sup brah thanks for the reply, I was just wondering what's making you use Solexx instead of the roofing you got now. I was thinking about Solexx but I don't think Solexx could handle the mountain weather. Because I get a lot of rain, it needs to be durable. I was thinking about a PVC frame because I figure that would last longer and wood would just rot over a period of time. Does your floor support your weight, and what is your frame made out of? Also, when I use to make bho, I would use a 3 ftish PVC pipe stuffed, run 7 or 8 cans through it and I would get about an ounce of bho per run. An ounce of "honey" oil, most of that weight is Butane because after whipping and purging I was left with around a quarter of bho per run. So yes, if you don't properly cure your shit than your getting "a lot" of bho, and I've been making bho for years.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 31, 2012)

Spliff- Just built a greenhouse and then tore it down, learned alot in the process. Just cover it and leave the sides open. You are gonna need all the ventilation you can get and any sort of shadecloth/screen siding seems to hold evening moisture. 6mil painters plastic works well, but blocks some of the UV you probably want and seems to get condensation. The best hard roof material is available way down at Ranchos Ace(I don't think anywhere else), lets the right amount of spectrum in plus is opaque(talk to the guys at Hilo Ohana Greenhouse for more info). 

The one I built had real light green shade cloth on the sides and a convertible 6 mil plastic top, but I got less PM and mold on my gorilla plants that were close by.

Just my experience, and I'm the dumbest person I ever met.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Sup brah thanks for the reply, I was just wondering what's making you use Solexx instead of the roofing you got now. I was thinking about Solexx but I don't think Solexx could handle the mountain weather. Because I get a lot of rain, it needs to be durable. I was thinking about a PVC frame because I figure that would last longer and wood would just rot over a period of time. Does your floor support your weight, and what is your frame made out of? Also, when I use to make bho, I would use a 3 ftish PVC pipe stuffed, run 7 or 8 cans through it and I would get about an ounce of bho per run. An ounce of "honey" oil, most of that weight is Butane because after whipping and purging I was left with around a quarter of bho per run. So yes, if you don't properly cure your shit than your getting "a lot" of bho, and I've been making bho for years.


My GH frame is made with 2x2, it a simple frame with a pitched roof, right now it has a clear corrugated fiberglass roof. Since the GH stays on a concrete pad i didn't think it was necessary to put a floor in it. I'm making the changes because i want diffused light though out the GH. I think Solexx is the best material to achieve this. The Solexx is pretty tough stuff and if it's securely attached to your GH roof i don't think you'll run into to to many issues. You could very easily use the corrugated fiber glass panels as your siding and roof, just make sure it's opaque.

I'll be honest i really don't know much about making BHO, I'm familiar with the process,but have any experience making it. I personally prefer Water and Dry Ice extractions. I have a lung condition and i really don't want to be huffing any residual chemicals left behind from the butane.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 31, 2012)

Wassup braddahs, anyone also experiencing fruit fly filled buds. My ladies are outside and will be done in maybe 2-3 weeks ad I get choke fruit flies getting stuck in all my trichs. Lucky fuckin flies but I want them gone. Anyone can chime in. And mr. Express, didn't anyone tell u if u ain't got nuttin nice to say, don't say it. Think of it like this, music brings people together, so does the herb, we don't need any of ur fuckin negativity on here. If u want to suggest something, suggest it, but u don't need to act like an inferior asshole just cause u do things ur way. Remember, it's the high were all after, let's not target eachother. Alojahz braddahs.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 31, 2012)

Fruit flys or fungus gnats?


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Puna But-Can you get any of those bastard series from Gage Green?


----------



## 808HI (Oct 31, 2012)

I think fruit flies. Small little brown buggahs with big red eyes.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 31, 2012)

Never had a problem with those, good luck!
http://www.extento.hawaii.edu/kbase/reports/fruit_pest.htm


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 31, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Spliff- Just built a greenhouse and then tore it down, learned alot in the process. Just cover it and leave the sides open. You are gonna need all the ventilation you can get and any sort of shadecloth/screen siding seems to hold evening moisture. 6mil painters plastic works well, but blocks some of the UV you probably want and seems to get condensation. The best hard roof material is available way down at Ranchos Ace(I don't think anywhere else), lets the right amount of spectrum in plus is opaque(talk to the guys at Hilo Ohana Greenhouse for more info).
> 
> The one I built had real light green shade cloth on the sides and a convertible 6 mil plastic top, but I got less PM and mold on my gorilla plants that were close by.
> 
> ...


Okay! Well now I'm thinking about getting some Solexx also, but if I didn't cover the sides, I'm pretty sure my plants would get soaked. I understand what your saying though. You don't think two vent fans would be enough ventilation for a Solexx structure, or would it still be too much humidity/condensation? Maybe since its so hot in OV that causes condensation, I don't know if I would have the same problem. Also been studying a lot, thinking about re using all my old soil since I only use organic soil/amendments/ferts and have probably a couple truck loads of old soil laying around because I never throw it away. Planning to compost it/Feed with with teas and let cook after its amended. Then use it as an SS, of some sort. Just buying soil for my starts/cuts because this recycled soil will be concentrate. I heard of people reusing soil for years. Meaning it never leaves their garden, just composted, fed, cooked, and reused. Wondering your guys opinions on this, as it would save $$$ which I'm pretty sure we all wouldn't mind!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 31, 2012)

808HI said:


> Wassup braddahs, anyone also experiencing fruit fly filled buds. My ladies are outside and will be done in maybe 2-3 weeks ad I get choke fruit flies getting stuck in all my trichs. Lucky fuckin flies but I want them gone. Anyone can chime in. And mr. Express, didn't anyone tell u if u ain't got nuttin nice to say, don't say it. Think of it like this, music brings people together, so does the herb, we don't need any of ur fuckin negativity on here. If u want to suggest something, suggest it, but u don't need to act like an inferior asshole just cause u do things ur way. Remember, it's the high were all after, let's not target eachother. Alojahz braddahs.


heh heh if its really stinky sticky stuff you might wanna think about hanging fly strips when your drying it. I had some blue berry that I had to hang fly strips because fruit flies were attacking it! 
"Is this a gnat,??" 
"Nahh that's scissor hash man.."


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Okay! Well now I'm thinking about getting some Solexx also, but if I didn't cover the sides, I'm pretty sure my plants would get soaked. I understand what your saying though. You don't think two vent fans would be enough ventilation for a Solexx structure, or would it still be too much humidity/condensation? Maybe since its so hot in OV that causes condensation, I don't know if I would have the same problem. Also been studying a lot, thinking about re using all my old soil since I only use organic soil/amendments/ferts and have probably a couple truck loads of old soil laying around because I never throw it away. Planning to compost it/Feed with with teas and let cook after its amended. Then use it as an SS, of some sort. Just buying soil for my starts/cuts because this recycled soil will be concentrate. I heard of people reusing soil for years. Meaning it never leaves their garden, just composted, fed, cooked, and reused. Wondering your guys opinions on this, as it would save $$$ which I'm pretty sure we all wouldn't mind!


Where I'm at i don't have a lot of issues with humidity, considering what to skin your little hut with will really depend on your micro climate. Being that I'm on the west side of Oahu i can get a way with less ventilation because my micro climate is dryer than lets say the east and north side of Oahu...what works for me might not work as well for you, you just need to work through it or learn from the information Surf'd provided, If Surf'd and Puna are experiencing mold and PM in there GH's you might already know what to expect.

Recycling your soil is a great idea...do it!


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 31, 2012)

I use a carport type green house. My friend has a 20 x 20 hoop that is 18ft tall he has less mold then me. I spray every week for PM


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 31, 2012)

Get the nats , flys or what ever they are. Here is my 2cents about oils. I would be careful wiyh the BOH some people don't get all the solvent out right and that will F you up. Sub Cool got COPD from smoking oil. I use the Nap stuff and boil it off good then let it stand a few weeks. No solvent at all. And I don't smoke it just eat it. Gets you way wasted if you take tooo much.


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope he can those beans you will be happy just cracked some Grapr Stomper and Jack H x Col Gold also some Catpiss and Twisted Sis x ECSD


SurfdOut said:


> Hey Puna But-Can you get any of those bastard series from Gage Green?


----------



## 808HI (Oct 31, 2012)

I know dis one stupid question, but what does PM mean. I guessing it has to do with mold. And if I get mold, what I can do for stop em from spreading. Should I just cut off the branch??? Shoots braddahs, alojahz


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 31, 2012)

What type of mold take a picThis plant had Bore Beatle root rot,bud rot over fert


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 31, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Hope he can those beans you will be happy just cracked some Grapr Stomper and Jack H x Col Gold also some Catpiss and Twisted Sis x ECSD


Dang dude that is a killer batting line up you got their. Does your friend cover his entire hoop house or just a cover with nothing on the sides? Does he use fans?


----------



## Waiakeauka (Nov 1, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Right on guys, thanks! I'm thinking about building a greenhouse, should I buy a kit or start from scratch? Anybody got any pointers when it comes to greenhouse growing?


Try this minus the chicken wire walls and use a clear plastic instead of the white to allow for more sunlight.

http://www2.ctahr.hawaii.edu/hnfas/individualPages/Constructing_the_Hubbell_Bubble_(NXPowerLite).pdf


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2012)

Malawi Gold Update:





























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Nov 1, 2012)

Yo Mo. Ur wog, how much plants is that? Das mean braddah. Gooooooood job.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks 808HI - It is only two plants. This is what they looked like when I started. I did not know they would get this big 












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys about to get some beans was wondering your guys opinion on how these sound
1.Jackberry F4(sannies)
2.Anesthesia(sannies)
3.deadhead OG(Cali conection)
4.spacebomb(tga)
5.chocolate rain(eskobar)
making a short season order, thinking about getting medicine man or shark shock too. Aloha~


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2012)

Those all sound great!


Malawi Update:






















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 4, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey guys about to get some beans was wondering your guys opinion on how these sound
> 1.Jackberry F4(sannies)
> 2.Anesthesia(sannies)
> 3.deadhead OG(Cali conection)
> ...


You have probably already looked into reviews of all the strains, so it's probably all good, but I was just reading a thread last night on icmag about some of Cali Connection's strains having auto-flower and hermie issues. It might have been an older thread; I forgot to check the date on it. Apparently, they subbed out some of the seeding to someone that had a bunch of auto-flowers in the same room as the Cali Connection plants and a bunched of their plants got dosed with auto-flower pollen. They might have worked it out by now, but I just thought I would give you a heads-up. There was also people who said that they never had any issues with auto-flowering or hermies and gave good reviews of their strains as well.


----------



## 808HI (Nov 4, 2012)

Braddah puna bud, where would u suggest someone to order seeds from? I know u said to make ur own seeds but I ind it a little difficult being that I'm only growing bag seed. Nuttin wrong with that just I don't know the strains. Or should I just continue to grow bagseed and keep doing cloning and wen I find a particular strain i like force hermie it then make seeds with that? Or should I just order good strains??? Looking good braddahs, alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 4, 2012)

I would just order seeds, you don't want to force your bag seed to herm, then all those seeds would be have herm genes! I know theirs breeders in Maui with good seed/cuts. Family or friends that grow? Like puna said you wanna grow the best shit you can get your hands on. Thanks for that post Rick, I ended up just getting some 707 x Snodawg hybrids for now. Even thinking about breeding makes my brain hurt.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 4, 2012)

rikdabrick said:


> You have probably already looked into reviews of all the strains, so it's probably all good, but I was just reading a thread last night on icmag about some of Cali Connection's strains having auto-flower and hermie issues. It might have been an older thread; I forgot to check the date on it. Apparently, they subbed out some of the seeding to someone that had a bunch of auto-flowers in the same room as the Cali Connection plants and a bunched of their plants got dosed with auto-flower pollen. They might have worked it out by now, but I just thought I would give you a heads-up. There was also people who said that they never had any issues with auto-flowering or hermies and gave good reviews of their strains as well.


Think they got most of that worked out, was just one of their breeders acting up......never had any problems with CC, but I don't grow them anymore....I've got an old thread on THCFarmer called Outdoor Deadheads if ya wanna check em...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 4, 2012)

everything is mainlined, i'm really digging it. I like'm short and fat, just like my women haha


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 4, 2012)

Weather has been great her is a 2 ft tall 707 x West Coast Willie


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the smoke test.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 4, 2012)

More Frost


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 4, 2012)

oh my da buggars look nice East!


----------



## PrincessPot (Nov 4, 2012)

Aloha to All, I am currently in San Diego, and grew plenty on Maui. What I wanted to know, is if I am growing in doors, what amount of light would be the best to get the same 90 day wonders here? And if I have Puna cynder block, as well as tiger seeds from my aunts back yard in Paradise Park, do you think it will have that same smooth taste, (unlike the stuff here that to this day still tastes like mexican rag weed)?

Princess Pot


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 5, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Think they got most of that worked out, was just one of their breeders acting up......never had any problems with CC, but I don't grow them anymore....I've got an old thread on THCFarmer called Outdoor Deadheads if ya wanna check em...


Thanks for chiming in. I was just looking out for a brother, but I didn't want to be giving them bad rep if they got the issue straightened out.


----------



## pepperbelly (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep, thanks for that....we all just trying to grow the best shit possible, except Cooter who has been looking for that strain that smells like stink pussy.

Cali Connect does have a website up now where you can order directly from them, if interested in the Deadhead, Spliff, maybe check out the new Chem 91 from them. Not a pure Chem 91 but Deadhead OG male on the Chem 91 cut, bet shes fire.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 6, 2012)

Their is a strain going around the 100 acre woods called pink pussy, very meeko strain with pink hairs, one rare phenotype even has black hairs! if interested Cooter? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Their is a strain going around the 100 acre woods called pink pussy, very meeko strain with pink hairs, one rare phenotype even has black hairs! if interested Cooter? lol


God Damn Right!....heh heh heh


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 6, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 2400963View attachment 2400965View attachment 2400966View attachment 2400967


Good Job Pep,and I see you have your backups coming along nicely too?


----------



## 808HI (Nov 6, 2012)

wassup braddahs, can u guys tell me if these 2 plants are ready for harvest. both were from seed and i dunno the strain. both seeds were from the same plant but i topped one. let me know what u guys think. alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Nov 6, 2012)

2.5 ozs, 1 plant
smoke report=two rips from the bizzle, shi-shi, nai-nai, talk to u later, bye-bye
small kine sour taste mixed with lil bit earthy flavah. best of all, i grew it. mahalos to all who helped me get this far. alojahz


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it's all fine and dandy that we all get to stroke our ego's by showing off our grows. Guys, there is sooooo much more to this plant than just growing it and smoking it! AS I write this a pain fills my gut. This pain isn't from health issues, it's from feeling sick to my stomach because of the over all apathy of you guys here! To put it simple, I'm fucking pissed off! As I write this sweet little note it comes to my attention that both Colorado & Washington legalized cannabis tonight! But where is Hawaii in all of this? Our Politicians are still hiding from the warning they got two years ago from Att. Gen Eric Holder's office with regards to just putting dispensaries on our islands! Oh, we, the state re-elected Dem. state Sen Josh Green! He's the prick that cock blocked to whole process last time we got kinda close. This state is in a fucking mess as far as medical cannabis is concerned, and if we....you and I don't do something what little we have is gonna be taken away!
This is a DEmocratic state, and that's all good if the pricks move forward with liberal ideas. If not , vote the pricks outta office! Why do we keep Calvin Say, in office? He only tries to make our path harder too! Call your local whoever and see if they support your medical cannabis, or Rec. cannabis. If they say "no", tell them to enjoy their last year in office!

If 80% of all DEA busts comes from Marijuana cases. Do you really think it serves the DEA to try and re-classify cannabis to another schedule? We need to force their hands thru politics, andi f Hawaii decides to remain anal about cannabis...we ultimately are the losers! Do something, and your local official and bitch and complain why medical cannabis isn't in stores. Sold & taxed like wine!?


----------



## grassified (Nov 7, 2012)

http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/11/06/14977250-colorado-washington-approve-recreational-marijuana-use?lite

WOW!!!!! HUGE STEP FORWARD!!! if you don't realize it yet folks, this day will be in the HISTORY BOOKS!!!

just read your post puna, politicians in hawaii are too worried about their "image" to change marijuana laws, wait for california, then hawaii will follow suite.

its coming folks!!!!!

invest in the glass industry!!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 7, 2012)

I spent a little time this morning emailing President Obama, Governor Abercrombie and his staff and called the Hawaii Attorney General to point out the legalization of cannabis in Washington and Colorado and told them it's just the beginning. This is going to snow-ball to other states, I believe. And then I came on here and saw your post and I couldn't agree more. Our politicians need to know that the voters want cannabis legalized. Politicians will only do or say what they believe will get them re-elected, so along with Puna Bud, I would encourage cannabis supporters to let their elected officials know that they favor legalization. You can call, write or email them. It doesn't take much time to let them know your position on the subject.



Puna Bud said:


> I think it's all fine and dandy that we all get to stroke our ego's by showing off our grows. Guys, there is sooooo much more to this plant than just growing it and smoking it! AS I write this a pain fills my gut. This pain isn't from health issues, it's from feeling sick to my stomach because of the over all apathy of you guys here! To put it simple, I'm fucking pissed off! As I write this sweet little note it comes to my attention that both Colorado & Washington legalized cannabis tonight! But where is Hawaii in all of this? Our Politicians are still hiding from the warning they got two years ago from Att. Gen Eric Holder's office with regards to just putting dispensaries on our islands! Oh, we, the state re-elected Dem. state Sen Josh Green! He's the prick that cock blocked to whole process last time we got kinda close. This state is in a fucking mess as far as medical cannabis is concerned, and if we....you and I don't do something what little we have is gonna be taken away!
> This is a DEmocratic state, and that's all good if the pricks move forward with liberal ideas. If not , vote the pricks outta office! Why do we keep Calvin Say, in office? He only tries to make our path harder too! Call your local whoever and see if they support your medical cannabis, or Rec. cannabis. If they say "no", tell them to enjoy their last year in office!
> 
> If 80% of all DEA busts comes from Marijuana cases. Do you really think it serves the DEA to try and re-classify cannabis to another schedule? We need to force their hands thru politics, andi f Hawaii decides to remain anal about cannabis...we ultimately are the losers! Do something, and your local official and bitch and complain why medical cannabis isn't in stores. Sold & taxed like wine!?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,
Finally getting some Oregon weather here in the O Scene. Drizzle and gray 

I know this question gets asked all the time but here I go.

How do I know when my Sativa is done? 

It is getting close on the big clone. The hairs are turning brown and the trichs are getting cloudy. I have read that the THC degrades when the trichs are getting cloudy. The smell is changing too. It is getting stronger and sweeter.

The WOG still has bright green hairs and keeps putting on weight so I know she will be a while.

The rain is coming soon and I am fighting the budworms daily.










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi All,
> Finally getting some Oregon weather here in the O Scene. Drizzle and gray
> 
> I know this question gets asked all the time but here I go.
> ...


At a glance you still have a few more weeks to go, don't be surprised if the tric's never turn amber, this is common for a Sativa. Are the buds still swelling? Has the water consumption by the plant increased or decreased? The pistols haven't receded much. The harvest window maybe opening for you, but I'm unsure my just looking at the pic, keep posting pic on here Mo, there are enough experienced growers in this thread that will help you dial her in.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks - I took some more today. Will post them after converting and resizing.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a better looking one from the WOG:










Some others:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is a better looking on from the WOG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures look closer to being finished, for me it takes a few cycles to really nail it down, have you taken any sample tokes?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 8, 2012)

Yo Mo! Did you cut your Malawi?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

> These pictures look closer to being finished, for me it takes a few cycles to really nail it down, have you taken any sample tokes?


Not yet - I have the trim from pruning but I am saving that for hash. The resin is starting to smell sweeter and stronger. It rained today and the weather is going to start getting wetter and colder so I do not want to mess this up. But I also do not want to harvest too early.

I smoked some of the indoor mother and she seemed to be too early. Got a new camera today so I will try to get some Macro trich shots. My scope is so hard to use I only got a few peeks at the trichs and some are cloudy and some are clear. I guess I could wait until the bud leaves start to die.




> Yo Mo! Did you cut your Malawi?


Nope, not yet. I am waiting until they are perfect. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 8, 2012)

Same here! I pollinated a bottom branch of Col Gold with a Sour D male.
She has a sweet smell to her just the buds are not my style so I added sour d to bulk it up but keep more awesome sativa dominant genes, enjoy! Plan on running these next long season.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's a macro shot of Col Gold I thought you'd like Mo.






Some Romberry Macaroni's also..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

I really want to grow some CoGo - where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? I would also like to try my hand at some Thai and some red hair like I got from Kona back in the day.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I really want to grow some CoGo - where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? I would also like to try my hand at some Thai and some red hair like I got from Kona back in the day.


I got it from GGG. Never had red hair, but I wouldn't mind trying Chocolate rain I've read it taste like old school chocolate Thai, Which I am a fan of.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are my first macros with my new Samsung WB150F


















I can see trichs!!!!!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Nov 12, 2012)

To all my fellow veterans, happy veterans day. And to all my veteran smokers, happier veterans day. And to all who are currently serving, much mahalos. Alojahz


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 12, 2012)

spent the Veteran's Day afternoon in a ASA meeting in Hilo. A facilitator came over from Honolulu to speak with us and the outlook doesn't look good gang. He said the first thing on the legislative agenda is to get medical cannabis switched over from "Public Safety", to the "Health Dept.". Of all the Medical Cannabis states only us and Vermont are stupid enough to allow Public Safety run our medical cannabis program. Talk about a conflict of interest, it doesn't get much better. "Cock Blocking" every step of the way is newly re-elected Josh Green from Kona. An emergency room Doctor, and State Sen. who heads the Health Dept. Another words all bills tied to health stop at his desk to be read, ...or not! He has to option to trash it all refusing to hear or read them at all,and guess what that's what he will do again if we don't stop him. How, you ask? Easy, by bombing this fuck with emails asking if he is on board this year for medical cannabis. With it please have links with articles pro on the benefits of medical cannabis. He needs to understand his way of thinking is bullshit! 

The Legislative season is coming up in Jan. we must be prepared! The chairs of the Senate and House Health Committees need more education and advocacy. Josh Green and Ryan Yamane. This is where obstacles occur at times. So please guys write both of these two "butt worms", but write them politely and ask them their position on medical cannabis. ​


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 13, 2012)

I also forgot to mention. Right in the middle of our meeting yesterday, one of the residents attending got a phone call. Upon hanging up he made the announcement that the DEA had closed their office on the Big Island, basically shutting down their Big Isle Ops for some strange reason. I wonder if it's to mount an attack on Washington or Colorado...you know more DEA personnal?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2012)

Trichs are getting cloudy so I started chopping. It will take weeks!
































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 14, 2012)

got a little tip from a birdie that the birds will floating East HI today and tomorrow. good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

"The White" 4.5 weeks


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow teach me your ways dirtgrower, have you been spending tea time with your plants again? Crazy looking man,keep it up..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

"Tea Time"

Initial inoculation.


12 hours later


----------



## noo1knos (Nov 14, 2012)

Dude what is in that tea?!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

noo1knos said:


> Dude what is in that tea?!


EM-1, Budswell, Sea Kelp and Succant


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 14, 2012)

Willie Nelson


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 14, 2012)

Heres a recipe I found on here that I actually use to use, old school, works great.
*

"How to make EM-FPE (Fermented Plant Extract)
For centuries extracts have been used as elixirs for all sorts of ailments. Individuals would seek out certain plant materials that were known for their beneficial properties and ferment them to extract the desired benefits. This same technology can be used to extract properties from plants such as geranium to make a citronella extra for keeping away mosquitoes. Hot peppers and garlic are also known for their pest-deterring properties. If you incorporate companion planting (basil with tomato), you may find a winning combination to give the effect you want.

Weeds and other green material can be recycled into an organic foliar spray and insect repellent. During fermentation EM-1 is able to ferment weeds and extract organic acids, bio-active substances, minerals, and other useful organic compounds from these materials which are able to promote plant growth and repel diseases or insects.

What you will need:

A clean airtight plastic container, bucket or large tank with lid* 
EM-1 
Sugar Cane Molasses 
Water (use good water, preferably activated with EM-X ceramics) 
Chopped, fresh weeds & herbs 
Gauze or cloth for filtering 
A measuring cup and large spoon for stirring 
pH paper to check pH 
Fermentation aids include a non-metallic heating rod and a airlock.

*Please wash container thoroughly and do not use a glass container to avoid rupturing the container caused by gas production during the fermentation process.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe:

5 % EM-1
5 % Sugar cane molasses
45 % Fresh, chopped plant material like weeds & herbs
45 % Water
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Example to make a 20 litre bucket of EM-FPE:

1 l EM-1 (you must use EM-1, don't use EM-A!)
1 l Sugar cane molasses
9 l Water (use good water, preferably activated with EM-X ceramics)
9 l (1-2kg) Fresh, chopped plant material like weeds & herbs**
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need different amounts of EM-FPE, use our EM-FPE Calculator
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Instructions:

Cut fresh weeds and chop up well (2-5 cm pieces) 
Put chopped weeds into bucket 
Fill the molasses with some hot water (approx. 60-80°C) and the remaining water (total approx. 40°C) into the plastic bucket
Add the EM-1 to the mix 
Cover the top of bucket with black plastic bag and press down the lid on it 
Put weight on the lid. Take care to push out extra air from the bucket 
Store bucket in a warm place (20-35 °C), away from direct Sunlight 
Fermentation begins, gas is generated within 2-5 days, depending on temp 
Stir the weeds in the bucket regularly to release the gas 
The EM-FPE is ready for use when pH of solution is below 3.5 (this should take between 7-10 days). Put EM-FPE into plastic bottles after removing weeds by filtration with gauze or cloth 
EM-FPE should be stored in a dark, cool place at uniform temperature, but not in a refrigerator or in bright sunlight 
Use EM-FPE within 3 months 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spray on plants at 1:500 to 1:1000 
Spray on soil (to suppress disease) at 1:100 to 1:500 
** use plants and herbs like: mugwort, artemisia, clover, nettle, camomile, borage, dandelion, vervain, sage, thyme, rose-leafs - you could also add a few garlic cloves and chili pods."


​


*


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 14, 2012)

I also have used this back in the day, easy stuff to make at home.
*

Lacto Bacilli 
One of the major workhorse beneficial indigenous microorganism used in natural farming is lacto bacilli. This particular beneficial microorganism is popularly used in composting that specifically arrest foul odors associated with anaerobic decomposition. Lactic acid bacteria thrive and feed on the ammonia released in the decomposition normally associated with foul odors. So if you need to decompose or ferment wastes less foul odors, lactic acid bacteria is the specific bacteria to use. Its application in organic farming is enormous. In aquaculture, one of the problem is related to water quality. Poor water quality stresses the fish which in turn stunts their growth and affects their health. This is very evident specially on high density and tank aquaculture. The ammonia produced through fish excretions pollute the water and stress the fish. With regular addition of this beneficial microorganisms to the water, this ammonia problem is minimized, if not fully arrested. It helps hasten or complete the denitrification or converting wastes into forms not harmful to fish. 

Spraying diluted solution of lactic acid bacteria serum to the plant and soil helps plant growth and makes them more healthy. As it is applied to the soil or the leaves, these beneficial bacteria aid in the decomposition process, thus allowing more food to be available and assimilated by the plant. 

Lactic acid bacteria is also known to produce enzymes and natural antibiotics aiding effective digestion and has antibacterial properties, including control of salmonella and e. coli. To farmers, what are observed are the general health of the plants and animals, better nutrient assimilation, feed conversion and certain toxins eliminations. 

Heres a simple method of collecting this type of microorganism. Lactic acid bacteria can be collected from the air. Pour rice wash (solution generated when you wash the rice with water) on a container like plastic pot with lid. Allow air gap at least 50-75% of the container. The key here is the air space. Cover the (not vacuum tight, allowing air still to move into the container) container with lid loosely. Put the container in a quiet area with no direct sunlight. Allow the rice was to ferment for at least 5-7 days. Lactic acid bacteria will gather in 5-7 days when temperature is 20-25 degrees C. Rice bran will be separated and float in the liquid, like a thin film, smelling sour. Strain and simply get the liquid. Put this liquid in a bigger container and pour ten parts milk. The original liquid has been infected with different type of microbes including lacto bacilli. And in order to get the pure lacto bacilli, saturation of milk will eliminate the other microorganisms and the pure lacto bacilli will be left. You may use skim or powdered milk, although fresh milk is best. In 5-7 days, carbohydrate, protein and fat will float leaving yellow liquid (serum), which contain the lactic acid bacteria. You can dispose the coagulated carbohydrate, protein and fat, add them to your compost pile or feed them to your animals. The pure lactic acid bacteria serum can be stored in the refrigerator or simply add equal amount of crude sugar (dilute with 1/3 water) or molasses. Do not use refined sugar as they are chemically bleached and may affect the lactic acid bacteria. The sugar or molasses will keep the lactic acid bacteria alive at room temperature. One to one ratio is suggested although sugar, regardless of quantity is meant simply, serving as food for the bacteria to keep them alive. Now, these lactic acid bacteria serum with sugar or molasses will be your pure culture. To use, you can dilute this pure culture with 20 parts water. Make sure water is not chemically treated with, like chlorine. Remember, we are dealing with live microorganisms and chlorine can kill them. This diluted form 1:20 ratio will be your basic lactic acid bacteria concoction. Two to four tablespoons added to water of one gallon can be used as your basic spray and can be added to water and feeds of animals. For bigger animals, the 2-4 tablespoons of this diluted lactic acid bacteria serum should be used without diluting it further with water. Lactic acid bacteria serum can be applied to plant leaves to fortify phyllosphere microbes, to soil and compost. Of course, it will help improve digestion and nutrient assimilation for animals and other applications mentioned before. For any kind of imbalance, be it in the soil or digestive system, lacto bacilli can be of help. 

One of the popular beneficial microorganism innoculant sfrom Japan (EM) contains lactic acid bacteria as its major component, including photosynthetic bacteria, yeasts, actinomycetes and fermenting fungi. These are pure culture imported from Japan and can be subcultured through the use of sugar or molasses. These other microbes can be cultured in several ways by farmers themselves. 


​




*


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2012)

MALAWI GOLD NOVEMBER BLUE











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 15, 2012)

What type of smell are you getting? I have some West Coast Willie clones going and they have a nice sweet smell, the mother molded but she was sick and weather was bad then,looks like we are going to have a great winter.


SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Willie Nelson


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 15, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> got a little tip from a birdie that the birds will floating East HI today and tomorrow. good luck.


BINGO!!!! Hand that man a bag of Poi! He was right on the button! East Hawaii dropped by my place yesterday and at 9:30. It was then we noticed together that the "feds" were using the 'Coast Guard Helicopter' to fly the grid & roads. Again they return the following day. It will take pics


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 15, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> What type of smell are you getting? I have some West Coast Willie clones going and they have a nice sweet smell, the mother molded but she was sick and weather was bad then,looks like we are going to have a great winter.


I'm not good at this part but I swear one of them smells just like tuna, it's pretty repulsive smelling lol and I don't know if I'm going to like it. The other one has a sweeter "dank" smell to her. The buds are huge and fluffy feeling. It also doesn't smell like any sativa I grew before. No signs of mildew or mold yet. As for ghetto birds, they've been using that chopper since last year. If the one your talking about is white with a Red Cross or red with a white cross.. I take it they use whatever they can get their hands on the cheapest. My property is surrounded my tall trees so they can't fly over.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2012)

This is like the bat signal for us moon growers!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is like the bat signal for us moon growers!
> View attachment 2412376


&#8203;..........


----------



## noo1knos (Nov 16, 2012)

Educate me on the moon guys, does this moon mean to plant or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2012)

This will give you a general idea, yes the current moon phase is ideal for starting above ground crops from seed. 

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/moon_guide.php


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 16, 2012)

To the seed cave Bat Man. I second Cotter, New moon start. right after the full cut. I have been doing that since 74 and it works for me. I even do my clones la dat.
A Coot I think I got my Black Rose on the right track hoping for no nanners this time and you my ask why because I let Mr Willie F her and the ony guy more of a stud then Willie is Chuck Norris. lol Dam I just smoked some of that Molokai Frost and I 'm having a hard time spelling gooood shit some of the best I've had in a long time.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 16, 2012)

OG2 x GSOG"Foulballs"(m)
OG2 x LeiaOG(m)
Col. G #6 - Bastards
Strawberry BubbleGum Haze x [Kushage x SD](m)
Willie Nelson OG x SuperSourDieselHaze(m)
Willie Nelson OG(m) x Blanco Berry Kush

anything sound good gang?


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 16, 2012)

I forgot to put in some pics of the last Frost I just cut, this is a out door strain.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 16, 2012)

or this......

Crystal locomotive Bx-1 Bastards
Blanco Berry Kush x GrandFireOG(m)
Pitbull x Shadowdancer(m)
Crystal Locomotive Bx-1 x Shadowdancer(m)
Lemon Moon x Shadowdancer(m)
(UrkulanxPineapple) x Shadowdancer(m)
(SalmonCreekBigBud x Snow White) x Shadowdancer(m)
Lemon Moon x (Col.B/CLP)"Charlie"(m)


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 16, 2012)

two weeks ago was the last time I made some BHO. I'm now deep into studying the making of, and all info I can find for health reasons. Worried after Soma said he had open heart surgery because of Butane! We already know that solvents aren't good for us. Let me see were it goes. But this very well could be the future of cannabis. Yet it could go in the opposite direction too. Meaning the whole BHO thing fits perfect into the hands of the prohibitionists and their bullshit ragging over cannabis.

But there is something to be said about have 90 to 95% honey oil


----------



## KonaGold (Nov 16, 2012)

That BHO looks clean, i say as long it isnt liquidity and it should slowly dry up then your fine. On the other hand howzit going in this thread where is all the action at? lol. I got 3 humboldt seed organisation blue dream and 1 sour diesel #2, seeded and rooting since mid october, got one outside for now and the rest are under lights indoor. Going to make a grow log soon and link will be posted. Alohaz!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll take this one thank you very much.


Puna Bud said:


> or this......
> 
> Crystal locomotive Bx-1 Bastards
> Blanco Berry Kush x GrandFireOG(m)
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh Puna here is a couple more Frost.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2012)

Clean butane is fine. It is used in refining many manmade organic products. So is acetone, cyanide, arsnic... As long as you are working with pure solvents and you evaporate them or seperate them through precipitation, filtering and rinsing, your resultant extract will be pure. 

Get pharmacuetical grade butane and only perform the extraction outside with a non-reactive tube (no PVC).

Water is the strongest organic solvent and magically it is the only liquid that expands when it freezes. IWE is clean easy and legal. Rize up 

Done preachin'
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr Oracle must be happy about the frost hehe

P.S. - Puna - you got to stop making your avitar shake - they're going to fall off!!!


----------



## KonaGold (Nov 17, 2012)

Let me know what u guys think, mahaloz!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/583771-hso-blue-dream-sour-d.html


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2012)

I think POG cartons grow better plants. I should start a thread hehe


----------



## 808toker (Nov 17, 2012)

Anybody run any TGA beans in the islands?


----------



## 808HI (Nov 17, 2012)

Yo mo, how's dat Malawi? 
Damn dat frost looks sooooo yummy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> To the seed cave Bat Man. I second Cotter, New moon start. right after the full cut. I have been doing that since 74 and it works for me. I even do my clones la dat.
> A Coot I think I got my Black Rose on the right track hoping for no nanners this time and you my ask why because I let Mr Willie F her and the ony guy more of a stud then Willie is Chuck Norris. lol Dam I just smoked some of that Molokai Frost and I 'm having a hard time spelling gooood shit some of the best I've had in a long time.


LMFAO! Right on brother East!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2012)

The White @ Week 5


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 17, 2012)

main lined blue widow, 8 heads





hard to see in picture but she got a slight pink tone to her pistils and smells great





Blue Hawaiian, got 2 at this stage





Hoping they finish by 1st or 2nd week into dec.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 17, 2012)

got a couple more Blue Hawaiian's at this stage. Everyone who has sampled her mother is impressed. It's no shit some of the best I ever smoked. Aloha


----------



## 808HI (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone can tell me what can cause this discoloration, mould, or genes??? i dunno the strains so i dunno what they supposed to look like finished. been outside for ten weeks. k-den braddahs, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Nov 18, 2012)

thought i deleted that last picture, sorry braddahs. alojahz


----------



## 808toker (Nov 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2414309View attachment 2414310View attachment 2414311View attachment 2414312
> anyone can tell me what can cause this discoloration, mould, or genes??? i dunno the strains so i dunno what they supposed to look like finished. been outside for ten weeks. k-den braddahs, alojahz


naah not mold or genes, looks like a nutrient deficiency to me like probably phosphorus, looks bomb though!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 18, 2012)

I use A super Soil mix and some of my plants do that was told that is normal but guys like Coot and gang can give the reason why that part an't my strong point. You will be smoking that soon .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2414309View attachment 2414310View attachment 2414311View attachment 2414312
> anyone can tell me what can cause this discoloration, mould, or genes??? i dunno the strains so i dunno what they supposed to look like finished. been outside for ten weeks. k-den braddahs, alojahz


It's its a genetic response triggered by the cooler weather we've been experiencing lately...it totally normal brah,


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice Dyna. how much you yielding in those 10's?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nice Dyna. how much you yielding in those 10's?


Got a little over 6 zips from the last one. She was a mother and didn't have any lower branches, so she could have produced a little more. I'm expecting more from the main lined ones.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanskgiving,.....turkeys!


----------



## Rookie808 (Nov 23, 2012)

glory glory halelujiah! The DEA just ended all aviation and field ops out of the hilo office. anyone need some slave labor to grow some crops around Pahoa? im volunteering. http://westhawaiitoday.com/sections/news/local-news/dea-office-closes-hilo.html


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 24, 2012)

Puna-

So how is the ASA on the BI? Is it a mess or should us guys be supporting these guys?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Puna-
> 
> So how is the ASA on the BI? Is it a mess or should us guys be supporting these guys?


Aloha Surfd,

ASA on the Big Island has more members than all the rest of the islands put together,if that's any inclination as to how good, how active ASA on the Big Island is!? Because of it's large number, it has it's fair share of extreme nut cases too. Meaning old hippies that get up and ramble for hours if given the chance about peace & love the cannabis way. It gets old real quick when your agenda is to move cannabis forward, not backwards. But the answer to your question is "yes". The lady who heads ASA on the Big Island has her heart in the right place like so many others here. We just lack funds here to put a good fight on!

Hey, I've run into some bastards lately too. I just thought you might wanna know.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Puna, I'll start attending. Hope you and the family are doing well! 

I'd love to see how the bastards do....just got in NYCD and sweet grape in from N Cali, from a real good stock, we shall see.........


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 24, 2012)

Spliff-

Let us know how the greenhouse turns out.....the little one I built when I lived in Fern Forest made a huge difference.....gotta redo mine soon....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Surf'd, never started yet building yet been pretty busy, but I decided on a hoop house with open ends. I'll probably post a rough draft on here to double check an make any adjustments. She's gotta be sturdy because I get choke rain.

Quick question for the organic guys(which I hope is all of us), when I balance my waters pH with vinegar or baking soda, does this stff hurt my soil food web? Hope everyone had a good meal on thanksgiving! Aloha~~


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 25, 2012)

808toker said:


> Anybody run any TGA beans in the islands?


Got gifted some Flav, kept it around for almost a year now and I usually never keep strains around that long. I just can't let her go, it's too sticky and tasty! Might see it a couple pages back..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 25, 2012)

maybe 1 more week for these blue Hawaiians.










blue widow starting to fill out


----------



## 808HI (Nov 26, 2012)

In pittsburgh for a small thanksgiving vacation with no fuckin Meds. Fuck this vacation, I just wanna go home to where I belong, in my grow room tending to my babies. This vacation fucking sucks. Somebody, anybody, save meeeeeeh.


----------



## 808HI (Nov 26, 2012)

Yo braddahs, how do u give reps?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 26, 2012)

808HI said:


> Yo braddahs, how do u give reps?


click on the little star next to where it says "journal this post". 
Howz the weather up there, cold huh? Thats why my feet haven't left the islands in many many years, aloha.


----------



## 808HI (Nov 26, 2012)

Yup, cold, and no weed. I can't wait to be home in the islands where I got all the weed I want, nice warm weather, and noone to tell me what the fuck to do, except maybe my wife. Maybe. Or maybe not. I'm so homesick, I just wanna be home. Maybe I'll rebook a flight today and leave my wife and kids up here for a week. I miss my dog, I miss my plants, and I miss my Meds. I miss my couch, I miss my toilet, I miss getting stoned outtah me fucking mind, I miss Hawaii.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 26, 2012)

Surf Out
Is this what your Twisted Sis look like?


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 26, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey Surf'd, never started yet building yet been pretty busy, but I decided on a hoop house with open ends. I'll probably post a rough draft on here to double check an make any adjustments. She's gotta be sturdy because I get choke rain.
> 
> Quick question for the organic guys(which I hope is all of us), when I balance my waters pH with vinegar or baking soda, does this stff hurt my soil food web? Hope everyone had a good meal on thanksgiving! Aloha~~


brah, why would it? I use apple cider vinegar & baking soda...it's totally organic, and does not hurt "micro beasties" whatsoever! What hurts is people using PH up & PH down, now that shit kills everything alive in your dirt! 

Don't hold your breathe on people being organic farmers here. Trust me there are only a few here on this thread. But people use what readily available for their budgets. Unfortunately, organic farming can be like Organic eating,...very expensive.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 26, 2012)

808HI said:


> I miss my toilet, I miss getting stoned outtah me fucking mind, I miss Hawaii.


thanks brah, now I gotta deal with the visual all day in my head of you sitting on your favorite toilet smoking away ,while blowing out "spit farts", at the same time! Dude, in all seriousness, just kick back and don't fight the experience you are going through right now. Don't ever lose sight of what truly matters...your family! You stick it out with wife and kids a few more days,and if your wife is anything like my wifey...then you will be rewarded for enduring the situation. Meaning the wife will probably give you all kinds of rope once you get home for being a team player. It sure beats having that line pulled tightly against your neck because you went home early!


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 26, 2012)

Howzit going everyone, good to see everyone still jammin'!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 26, 2012)

Puna & Surf How would describe the smell and taste of this Twisted Sis x Train. I'm not sure. Thanks guys.


----------



## 808HI (Nov 26, 2012)

Yo puna, thanks for the reminder. I sometimes forget how much more important my ohana is over everything else. Thanks for helping me keep my cool and keeping my priorities straight. Much love braddahs, 5 more days and I'll be back in the islands. Yo Dyna, I'll hit u up when I get back and well see how the dry went. Much mahalos for the tips on that. Aloha braddahs.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey 808HI - Hope this helps:

Just ran my first real batch of trim through the HVY 5 gallon 8 bag set of Ice Water Extract bags. Wow! After I microplaned the frozen chunk of 73 micron I could not believe the size of the pile on the plate!

Grades from each bag on first gentle mixing run:











73 Micron collection in the bag:


















Microplaned and jarred:


























Smells like the buds but stronger and cleaner!!!!!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up puna, and yeah it's expensive but you can't put a price on your health. The initial payment to get started is expensive but it ends up paying for its self after awhile. I love just having to buy 30 dollars of amendments instead of hundreds in watered down bottled poison called fertilizer.. And I don't know if seeing all that hash is helping Braddah 808HI, he's jonezing right now lol. I know some people in here are experimenting with bho, I have a food saver machine with an quart jar att. I was wondering if I can purge with this and if so what consistency do you want your bho before purging and how long do I purge for? Got an extraction tube today waiting to test it out, mahalo!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 26, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> Surf Out
> Is this what your Twisted Sis look like? View attachment 2420763View attachment 2420766View attachment 2420768View attachment 2420771


whatever strain that is it looks like its going to be killer! Look at those leaves haha


----------



## 808HI (Nov 27, 2012)

I know dis one dumb question, but is the keif I have in my grinder the same as all that hash. It looks the same consistency as what Braddah Mo get. Same color and all. Shitty thing is I can't smoke Any of it cause I'm way over on the east coast. Braddah Spliff hit it right on the spot, I'm fuckin Jonezing. Anyone got hookups in pittsburgh. Just thought id ask. 5 more days and counting. AlojahZ


----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2012)

Yup - same stuff - pure trichs.

Hey 808HI - I will stop smoking until you get back to support you! 

Try an e-cig - they make you feeel like you are smoking but do not make you stink or cough. Mine is sour apple! Helped me quit smoking cigs


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys-

Yep, East those crosses seemed to pull hard towards the mama. I saw one room(12 x 1000w) full of the flowering Twisted Sister and I really can't remember an overwheming odor......but then again I can't remember yesterday. Most TWs i've smoked had a light citrus smell. Please save me a cut of your favorite.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Surfd out Automatic you and Puna will get some. Still have some Shadowdancer with your name on it. Rainy?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey Surf'd, never started yet building yet been pretty busy, but I decided on a hoop house with open ends. I'll probably post a rough draft on here to double check an make any adjustments. She's gotta be sturdy because I get choke rain.
> 
> Quick question for the organic guys(which I hope is all of us), when I balance my waters pH with vinegar or baking soda, does this stff hurt my soil food web? Hope everyone had a good meal on thanksgiving! Aloha~~



Hi Spliff- If you have to use vinegar and baking soda, why don't you just mix the waters together. J/K I'm sure there is more to it. Ummm, I probably won't use soda, but thats just me and i've been using more lemon juice than vinegar nowsadays. Lemon juice is more unstable I believe, but I try to ride the ph swing for maximum nutrient uptake. You use lime in the soil?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2012)

Was sunny all the way until I hit the Puna border this am.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 27, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Hi Spliff- If you have to use vinegar and baking soda, why don't you just mix the waters together. J/K I'm sure there is more to it. Ummm, I probably won't use soda, but thats just me and i've been using more lemon juice than vinegar nowsadays. Lemon juice is more unstable I believe, but I try to ride the ph swing for maximum nutrient uptake. You use lime in the soil?


Yeah I mix it with all my soil. my pH has been going up slowly..this morning 7.6 last week was 6.8..


----------



## 808HI (Nov 27, 2012)

Nah Mo, I appreciate u holding out for me, but u Neva grow those trees only to not smoke it. Just do me a favor, roll up a fatty for me and launch it into outer space. Just found out my fAvorite uncles mom just passed on Saturday so if can launch one for him too. Alojahz braddahs.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 27, 2012)

Results; "shatter"




dab anyone??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 28, 2012)

BJ Penn stay looking in top shape and motivated!! I look forward to BJ kicking rory mcdonalds ass!!! Cheeehuuu!! 

http://www.lowkickmma.com/UFC/bj_penn_looks_to_be_in_incredible_shape_for_comeback_fight_vs_rory_macdonald


what you got to say about that punabud? I'm curious who you picking to win this fight.


----------



## 808HI (Nov 28, 2012)

Yo Spliff, was that made outtah trim or straight buds. That looks onolicious bro. I may give it a go next round. Four more days and counting.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 2, 2012)

I used buds on that one. Surfd what you think about bodhi,worth it?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 3, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Results; "shatter"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad looking. Looks like it has plenty of butane still in it brah? Do you have a vacuum purge? Plus, this is not "shatter", looks more like "Hammond" to me? Just my 2 cents


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 3, 2012)

rowleytyrese said:


> It's easy to see why an affordable family vacation in Hawaii seems out of reach to most. Even the Hawaii Tourism Authority reports total visitor expenditure in Hawaii at $171 per person per day.


if you go to the Hawaii Tourist Authority website of course you're gonna feel like you'll never, ever be able to afford a Hawaiian vacation. There is all kinds of stuff to do which doesn't cost much here. A lot of families just want to be here. Spend the majority of their money on airfare. Once here the may pile two or three families into one condo to make ends meet. And almost all their meals at McDonalds, or with a Cup of Noodles, to make their vacation last. It's all about the sacrifice my friend. Even use folks that live here year round have to make all kinds of sacrifices!!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes Puna I got a vac purge. i purged this one til it became hard and breakable. which took a couple hours. taste like the buds i used to make it. those things that look like butane bubbles are actually pukas but this pic is fresh outta the vac so its hard to tell. as of now its actually impossible to get all the butane outta bho..yet. hasnt been around long enough but im sure some genius will figure it out..or die trying lmao. this was my first attempt using a vac purge,before i use to whip it. next time im going to spread a thinner layer of bho when i purge it bcuz i agree theirs butane in it,theirs also butane in lighters tho and i use those?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2012)

Look what I found at the end of the rainbow!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Look what I found at the end of the rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic. awesome


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 3, 2012)

good job mo , i agree thats a badass picture.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 3, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yes Puna I got a vac purge. i purged this one til it became hard and breakable. which took a couple hours. taste like the buds i used to make it. those things that look like butane bubbles are actually pukas but this pic is fresh outta the vac so its hard to tell. as of now its actually impossible to get all the butane outta bho..yet. hasnt been around long enough but im sure some genius will figure it out..or die trying lmao. this was my first attempt using a vac purge,before i use to whip it. next time im going to spread a thinner layer of bho when i purge it bcuz i agree theirs butane in it,theirs also butane in lighters tho and i use those?


 I gotta look at ways at doing this without Butane. I keep hearing Soma tell his BHO story and, how it lead to his heart surgery...he blames butane solely. Have you watched any of Matt Rize's water hash videos? He's making some rather cool hash without butane. Sure it's water based, but it looks like BHO!?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 3, 2012)

Not saying bho is bad stuff, it works wonders with skin cancer spots, much more effective then alcohol made oils. Since its pure thc with no chlorophyll it has great medicinal qualities. I eat it and it makes my skin rash go away. Yes I've made ice wax, leaves no ash in my bowl after I smoke a bowl. I would just eat/apply to skin spots with bho and smoke bubble hash if you feel like getting blitzed. I've been making kief with my sativa plants for day time smoke it's a nice up high with a mellow stone to it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 3, 2012)

Breakfast,lunch, and dinner! Cancer free lifestyle.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Dec 3, 2012)

sick spliff!! it all looks killer to me, bho, bubble, sift, shit i smoke it all  personally i think anything that you put into your lungs which are an irritant, you run the risk of becoming like Soma. imagine how much weed, BHO that guys smoked!! here we just smoke joints. hash is a treat, although i bought bags and can make it any time. i like joints  and i don't like to cough too much as when i saw the doc he said that the largest irritant to pakalolo users is the ones that make you cough. so i just take little hits, lots and lots and lots of little hits  haha. aloha brothers and sisters, good to see everyone enjoying their grows


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 3, 2012)

the concentrates I make come out smoother then my bud, if done properly and tideously. I put bho on my joints to tone down the harshness actualyl,but I only smoke the weed I grow so maybe it's just me. Ever vaporize a bud? See what's left over? THC what gets you high and is the healing property in weed, along with cbd. So if I can't concentrate that and only smoke what gets me medicated then by all means you bet your ass I'm gonna get to work and make some! As I said most of these concentrates don't even leave ash, now that's easy on the lungs. I agree that soma probably smoked a lot tho lol. In other words, I think a couple hash hits to get me through the day is a lot more beneficial to my body then smoking joints to get through the day. Also a lot less irritant on my lungs because I'm smoking less but getting a lot more thc/cbd.


----------



## 808toker (Dec 4, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> the concentrates I make come out smoother then my bud, if done properly and tideously. I put bho on my joints to tone down the harshness actualyl,but I only smoke the weed I grow so maybe it's just me. Ever vaporize a bud? See what's left over? THC what gets you high and is the healing property in weed, along with cbd. So if I can't concentrate that and only smoke what gets me medicated then by all means you bet your ass I'm gonna get to work and make some! As I said most of these concentrates don't even leave ash, now that's easy on the lungs. I agree that soma probably smoked a lot tho lol. In other words, I think a couple hash hits to get me through the day is a lot more beneficial to my body then smoking joints to get through the day. Also a lot less irritant on my lungs because I'm smoking less but getting a lot more thc/cbd.


its less plant matter being burned for more high....dabs are the shit but they get gnarly on your lungs after a while....and your tolerance


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 4, 2012)

808toker said:


> its less plant matter being burned for more high....dabs are the shit but they get gnarly on your lungs after a while....and your tolerance


I guess I didn't get my point across or you don't understand. Obviously it's all about getting high with you but did you know cannabis kills cancer cells and is used medicinally? Or are you totally oblivious to the future over their on your island? Sorry bro but you kinda butted in on a sensitive subject. At least educate yourself before posting, or at least read my posts.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 4, 2012)

So Spliff, you use BHO for skin cancer? And, East you use oils to treat your spots? Awesome, please tell us more. Does BHO contain any CBD?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 4, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I used buds on that one. Surfd what you think about bodhi,worth it?


Fer Sure, great plants. Only grown out his Goji, got 6 great females(one looked like Tahoe, one like daddy, and the other 4 the exact same). Need to try more of his gear, nice it's finally available.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 4, 2012)

Spliff- ordered that Maxsa solar floodlight you showed me.....fuck yeah, lets see if she can keep em in veg and hopefully a little heat.....been down in the low 40's at me crib.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 4, 2012)

Mo, you got a nice avatar shot, but man that rainbow pic is the one!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 4, 2012)

Puna- Hey mon, those seeds I just got were actually from an old Oregon stock and are NYCD x AK47, and sweet Pink x Grape. The sativa clones I got from the old timer turned out to be rubbish, looked like Grinspoon.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 4, 2012)

Bra I just got some Jack H x col Gold that are great one is 3 ft and growing at this time of year everything else is 2ft and budding hope they don't try to grow through till summer I had that happen only once and thay got 20ft before GHJ got them some day I will find a pic that was in 84. 


SurfdOut said:


> Puna- Hey mon, those seeds I just got were actually from an old Oregon stock and are NYCD x AK47, and sweet Pink x Grape. The sativa clones I got from the old timer turned out to be rubbish, looked like Grinspoon.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure surfd here's a link and picture. I've used oil on my melanoma spots, and their completely gone, doc asked me how I did it I told him cannabis oil. Now I make bho oil for my mother, not only does it remove skin cancer spots, it kills them and prevents more from coming back and left her skin smoother than a babies bottom. 
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=748


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BJ Penn stay looking in top shape and motivated!! I look forward to BJ kicking rory mcdonalds ass!!! Cheeehuuu!!
> 
> http://www.lowkickmma.com/UFC/bj_penn_looks_to_be_in_incredible_shape_for_comeback_fight_vs_rory_macdonald
> 
> ...


Bj TKO first round *fingers crossed*


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 4, 2012)

He is way more ready this time we never saw him eating plate lunches this time and he wants this one bad.


DelSlow said:


> Bj TKO first round *fingers crossed*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

he also hooked up with his old trainers.. BJ is gonna come out guns blazing. rory better not be underestimating BJ. BJ looks in awesome condition


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 4, 2012)

That shit is the best spot remover yet!!! I make mine with Napathol, because I have worked with thst solvent before and know I can all it out of the oils but I don't smoke it I'm like Spliff skin only well not completely true I ate some for awhile and it helped me sleep all night long plus some, I had some long down time at advised for walking walls lol Surf it has the CBD's full on. 


SurfdOut said:


> So Spliff, you use BHO for skin cancer? And, East you use oils to treat your spots? Awesome, please tell us more. Does BHO contain any CBD?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 4, 2012)

I also eat it and it makes my skin fungus go away. I say skin fungus because none of the doctors on the big island know what it is. When it starts to act up I just eat a piece and it goes away for several months, it sticks to my teeth but once it touches my saliva it's not bad.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sorry guys. I'm as much a BJ Penn fan as anyone,but I'm a realist too! BJ's chance of beating McDonald are slim to none in my opinion. What is BJ's record over his past five fights? What, 1-4 or something like that? Nobody could ever accuse him of not having an ego. But he's bitten off way to much for a guy who is not serious about training, and is basically waaaaaay past his prime. Plus BJ refused to progress like the rest of the MMA world. Refusing to become a more rounded MMA fighter has become his short fall.

Frankie Edgar took the fight right outta BJ, not once but twice at 155. What the hell do you think Rory McDonald is gonna do to BJ at 170? I'm not sure BJ will ever see the second round, and if you guys are hoping, no praying for a BJ Penn vs Jon Finch result type fight. Don't hold your breathe.

Actually, I'd like for once see BJ not make up any "bs" excuses after he loses a fight. That has always been BJ's short coming in my view. His unwillingness to give props to a victor, only excuses. Show me you have matured BJ.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

BJ is not past his prime, lol.... BJ's kicking that ass come sat


----------



## AlohaKid (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool Avatar Gr G. Andy was the MAN! Bummed that Kelly got eliminated from the competition at Sunset this week :-/

http://vanstriplecrownofsurfing.com/billabongpipemasters2012/video-view/2012-billabong-pipeline-master-in-memory-of-andy-irons-teaser


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 6, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BJ is not past his prime, lol.... BJ's kicking that ass come sat


1-4 his past five fights, on a career that is 16-8...I'd say that's past his prime. He doesn't even have the killer instinct anymore, his paternal instinct as a father has kicked in instead. What he misses is all the Octagon glory,people screaming BJ name etc.,etc.. Once again he will come up with some lame excuse after his Sat. loss. That is where BJ needs to mature in my opinion. But, I hope I'm wrong and BJ wins. But I thin I"ve been following way to much MMA fights,news, etc. to make a heart felt choice in picking the local boy. If I was in Vegas, all my money would be on McDonald! Gotta follow my brain, and not my heart on this one.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Dec 8, 2012)

hopefully BJ can pull it out, i really don't like the way the young kid is talking, but that fucker is dangerous. BJ better not take this lightly. GO BJ!!

other than that, same shit here. got some outdo starting to finish in this beautiful dry weather we been having. hopefull it stays another couple of weeks so these can finish good. indian winter  or Hawaiian Winter lol

got some local blueberry, haven't tried that one yet but it smells pretty good. next up is the socal master kush, had this one many many times, it is good but the bubba is a bit more complex in flavor and overall better. too bad i lost that. and last is group shot followed by stuf we made the other day, baked opakapaka and smoked kalua pig. aloha and have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 8, 2012)

Bj took a beating and was still standing at the end. Mcdonald was just to much for him.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, all of my fighters lost over the weekend. Even PacMan got KTFO. Good thing I don't gamble...


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 10, 2012)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Bj took a beating and was still standing at the end. Mcdonald was just to much for him.




I don't like that kid but he did surprise me with his striking. He's tough too, BJ landed some nice overhand rights and the guy barely flinched.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope Dana throws Rory in the pit with GSP..reality check  and a new pair of shorts for when the cage closes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Wow, all of my fighters lost over the weekend. Even PacMan got KTFO. Good thing I don't gamble...


all of my fighters lost too. I feel your pain


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 10, 2012)

It's aight Doc, all my boys lost too. Haha, I live in Hilo and we have local cage fights every month or so I would say right guys? Anyway, BJ coaches a lot of these fighters one on one because he wants them to make it and get the chance he had, it's pretty fuckin cool of him to give back like that. BJ ain't training nearly as much as he use to because he ain't got as much time to get all this shit done. This isnt an excuse its the truth . He's doing stuff for other people not being selfish, and not only thinking about himself. May not of been the better fighter that night, but he is a legend in my home town, and now he's finally getting the bigger picture, and that is anything but immature in my book.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 10, 2012)

BlackRose got poked by Mr. Willie


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2012)

>



She is so beautiful! What does she smell like?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 11, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> BlackRose got poked by Mr. WillieView attachment 2437931


Didnt black rose get male flowers last time you ran it? Nevertheless, that's a beautiful plant.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 11, 2012)

That cross is going to be amazing!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The White @ Week 5
> 
> View attachment 2414011


would love to see how this finished out cooter.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 12, 2012)

Last spring they got nanners at the end they didn't seed them. I dusted the Rose with Willie by accident so figured this maybe good so I'm giving it a go. Next two weeks will tell and she smells like grape Willie


SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Didnt black rose get male flowers last time you ran it? Nevertheless, that's a beautiful plant.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 12, 2012)

East, I have some color too! This is my Lemon Diesel X (lemon Thai X C-99). Smells like Lemon Pinesol! I have three of them. One is completely gonna give me purple buds. Another one will have shades of purple mixed in with the green buds. Then the last female is like any other green cannabis plant.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 12, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> East, I have some color too! This is my Lemon Diesel X (lemon Thai X C-99). Smells like Lemon Pinesol! I have three of them. One is completely gonna give me purple buds. Another one will have shades of purple mixed in with the green buds. Then the last female is like any other green cannabis plant.


NICE!

Is their a purple tinge to the resin on the sugar leaves? Also was wondering do you grow veganics?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 13, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> NICE!
> 
> Is their a purple tinge to the resin on the sugar leaves? Also was wondering do you grow veganics?


yes there is! I've seen some real nice purple hash made from it too! So that is in the back of my mind. We shall see what the new year brings as far as a haul goes? Been using GO veganics lineup, and some of Roots products too! When growing,my focus is on soil, not the plant. If soil is well taken care of, plant will be automatically healthy too. I put a lot of energy into my dirt and the "micro beasties",that call it their home!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> yes there is! I've seen some real nice purple hash made from it too! So that is in the back of my mind. We shall see what the new year brings as far as a haul goes? Been using GO veganics lineup, and some of Roots products too! When growing,my focus is on soil, not the plant. If soil is well taken care of, plant will be automatically healthy too. I put a lot of energy into my dirt and the "micro beasties",that call it their home!


awesome puna I want to go veganic, got any tips? All my soils I ever used I put some kind of manure/ guano in so I'm kinda lost when it comes to vegan soil mixes, none of the ones posted here sound efficient for Hawaii growing, maybe mainland or and indoor but I'm growing outdoor in hawaii. Do you aerate your GO nutes?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 14, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> awesome puna I want to go veganic, got any tips? All my soils I ever used I put some kind of manure/ guano in so I'm kinda lost when it comes to vegan soil mixes, none of the ones posted here sound efficient for Hawaii growing, maybe mainland or and indoor but I'm growing outdoor in hawaii. Do you aerate your GO nutes?


I ventured into the Veganic world of growing after reading about Kyle Kushman's transition to it. I waited till price came down a bit too. You know how a product, or an idea first hits the market....it's all about price gouging at first. So when GH started their GO line I jumped. But I usually like to run side by side nutrient grows. Though the Vegan lifestyle is a commendable one for humans. I'm not sure it's totally the way to go with cannabis. I have found growing with GO products side by side with say my own soil mixes & amendments to be less than stellar. I guess what I'm saying is, in. the end GO finished plants will be cleaner. But haul wise, you'll never be accused of taking in the Motherlode with a vegan grow. Cannabis just loves worm castings to much to cut it out of the grow, plus the color that worm casting puts into your cannabis plant is amazing. Cut it out and your final product can seem somewhat bland.

I only aerate using GO products that I throw in my teas for feeding purposes. I never bought into the idea that you must use a special blended soil when using vegan products either. To me that's just a market ploy. But, what ever you're doing now...it sure is working too! If my soil doesn't have worm casting in it, final product suffers greatly. To me the worm casting makes the cannabis plant rich in color. Everything so vibrant ,the greens, purples,pinks, just jump out at you. I found all my cannabis plants using vegan products solely,all finished up smaller than plants using animal wastes. So I've taken what I think is the best of everything an have blended them together to use on my plants. Plus, I'm 59 years old. I can't walk away from my "old school" ways of growing.


----------



## The Latent Image (Dec 14, 2012)

latest attempt.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 14, 2012)

The Latent Image said:


> latest attempt.


looks good brah, but what is PB?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 14, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I ventured into the Veganic world of growing after reading about Kyle Kushman's transition to it. I waited till price came down a bit too. You know how a product, or an idea first hits the market....it's all about price gouging at first. So when GH started their GO line I jumped. But I usually like to run side by side nutrient grows. Though the Vegan lifestyle is a commendable one for humans. I'm not sure it's totally the way to go with cannabis. I have found growing with GO products side by side with say my own soil mixes & amendments to be less than stellar. I guess what I'm saying is, in. the end GO finished plants will be cleaner. But haul wise, you'll never be accused of taking in the Motherlode with a vegan grow. Cannabis just loves worm castings to much to cut it out of the grow, plus the color that worm casting puts into your cannabis plant is amazing. Cut it out and your final product can seem somewhat bland.
> 
> I only aerate using GO products that I throw in my teas for feeding purposes. I never bought into the idea that you must use a special blended soil when using vegan products either. To me that's just a market ploy. But, what ever you're doing now...it sure is working too! If my soil doesn't have worm casting in it, final product suffers greatly. To me the worm casting makes the cannabis plant rich in color. Everything so vibrant ,the greens, purples,pinks, just jump out at you. I found all my cannabis plants using vegan products solely,all finished up smaller than plants using animal wastes. So I've taken what I think is the best of everything an have blended them together to use on my plants. Plus, I'm 59 years old. I can't walk away from my "old school" ways of growing.


EWC are vegan of you ask me,and i know what you mean everyone has their own style of growing, i dont mind much on lower yield for cleaner smoke either. well I'm going to get the GO box and give it a go!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 14, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> looks good brah, but what is PB?


That's what I was thinking when I seen those initials, I've been trying to get puna budder since I've heard of it.


----------



## The Latent Image (Dec 15, 2012)

Puna Budda. Back in March I had some PB seeds and put 2 out for long season. 1 didn't make it and one started to flower on me so I took a cutting. Took forever to come out of flowering and veg. Very nice duckfoot leaves. Don't know what it tastes like or what the effects are. Let you know when I harvest in January.


----------



## The Latent Image (Dec 15, 2012)

I have seen small green caterpillars lately on my buds. Any solutions would sure help. I'm picking them off almost everyday.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2012)

Safer Caterpillar Killer - 2 tablespoons per gallon of water. Apply once a week for two weeks and then once a month.


----------



## 808HI (Dec 15, 2012)

PB= puna bud
yo puna, what's ur take on the general hydroponics line, Calmag, Liquid karma, grow pro, and bloom pro. What GO box y'all fellas talking about?


----------



## 808toker (Dec 15, 2012)

808HI said:


> PB= puna bud
> yo puna, what's ur take on the general hydroponics line, Calmag, Liquid karma, grow pro, and bloom pro. What GO box y'all fellas talking about?


The GO box is the general organic lines sample pack with the little bottles of everything....Its pretty much the organic version of the general hydro line and supposedly is almost all vegan. IME GO is better than GH if your going for taste and quality but GH makes some f'in huge nugs when done right lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Safer Caterpillar Killer - 2 tablespoons per gallon of water. Apply once a week for two weeks and then once a month.


That product doesn't work nearly as good as BT caterpillar killer, If you do use safer be prepared to be out their spraying every other day. I know from experience because im growing in Hawaii. Please don't suggest products that might work for you in California but not for us hawaii guys.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 16, 2012)

Be nice now Spliff tis the season to be jolly. So far no nanners but the Rose don't like the rain and the buds are like the size of a dime and square 2 out of six are sq and the others look more normal.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 16, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry Mohican, East is right I've been having a lot of humbug this holiday season. Also on this thread, and I apologize. Like people said were all just trying to get better I've been growing outdoor in Hawaii long enough to know which products work here and which don't,I'm just trying to help fellow outdo hawaii growers out and get the results their looking for without wasting years of going though products. I'm in the middle of getting a lot of tests done and ER visits, three this week and I'm going to the doctors tomorrow morning also I'm on antibiotics so I won't be posting anymore til I get this figured out. Ill still be lurking because honestly, it helps keep my mind off of things when I browse the forums. Black Rosé is looking nice East. I grew some royal purple kush out that looked very similar, only yielding small buds but they were very tasty and fruity. I think that the buds never got that big because of the cold, I could be wrong though. As for BHO, I guinea pigged on myself enough to come to the conclusion fuck it! That stuff is not good for me. Will be experimenting in water ice extracts now that I obtained some value able hash making tips. Aloha everyone, sorry for all the rude remarks. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2012)

No problem - and BTW Safer Caterpillar Killer is BT. Worked great for me this year. Went from 100s of pillars to about 20. And I missed a few sprayings.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy Holidays Spliff! I hope you are feeling better soon! We all gettn a little older everday.....


----------



## Highhawyn! (Dec 17, 2012)

i have that GO sample box, a friend recently gave it to me. i converted the ratios to fit a 5 gallon bucket but haven't started using it yet. i might try it out as it looks all crazy like squid shit in it lol. this is the first time that i have had too much ferts, as i usually use my same as usual which is the tiger bloom for indo, and chicken shit tea fo outdo.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 18, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> As for BHO, I guinea pigged on myself enough to come to the conclusion fuck it! That stuff is not good for me. Will be experimenting in water ice extracts now that I obtained some value able hash making tips. Aloha everyone, sorry for all the rude remarks. Wish me luck.


Glad you saw the light on the BHO! As much as I like the stuff, I know there are some bad things coming down the line for chronic BHO users. But if you look at Matt Rize videos for water extracts, it will blow your mind. All his stuff is without solvents,but yet it resembles BHO!? He now makes "white hash" too! very clean stuff brah!

As for being rude, no worries brah, I'm actually the self proclaimed 'king of rude',here! Having strong convictions isn't necessarily a bad thing ,Spiff.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 18, 2012)

808HI said:


> PB= puna bud
> yo puna, what's ur take on the general hydroponics line, Calmag, Liquid karma, grow pro, and bloom pro. What GO box y'all fellas talking about?


my take on GO is that it's their, GH's best product line...period! It won't give the monster buds, but it will provide you with some very clean product!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 19, 2012)

Puna- what do you think about me using coco as my medium with aerated GO line to supplement? Minus BioMarine, and grown outdoors, possibly under a greenhouse if im up to building one when i get back. I heard its very hard to overwater with coco and it dries out fast, which is perfect for up Mauka, also it is affordable by the bulk. Maybe some amended coco?..

EDIT: by the way East, where did you get your cinder soil at?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> No problem - and BTW Safer Caterpillar Killer is BT. Worked great for me this year. Went from 100s of pillars to about 20. And I missed a few sprayings.


You wouldve had less if you used BT caterpillar killer, less of a smell to. Safer is watered down BT and it stinks, literally. If that's what you want to spend your money on, and time spraying on your plants then go ahead, but if your a grower from Hawaii do yourself a favor and just go with the straight BT. Safer brands are complete garbage in Hawaii. We get a lot more frequent, heavier rains than in California. Rain washes off foilar spray. I rest my case, peace!


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 19, 2012)

I got it from Puna Rock and Stanfords It is around $40 a ton


SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Puna- what do you think about me using coco as my medium with aerated GO line to supplement? Minus BioMarine, and grown outdoors, possibly under a greenhouse if im up to building one when i get back. I heard its very hard to overwater with coco and it dries out fast, which is perfect for up Mauka, also it is affordable by the bulk. Maybe some amended coco?..
> 
> EDIT: by the way East, where did you get your cinder soil at?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Splif - It was the only BT I could find around here and it does stink  All other Safer products are crap so I was surprised when this worked.
What kind of BT do you get and where?
And it sucks to spray only in the evenings and when there is no rain. But I still had WAAAY less caterpillars this year.
Can't wait to grow inside again this winter. I have a stainless steel tank to use for a waterfarm/hempy setup.
Although I may just spend my time building a killer greenhouse and growing in super soil.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Splif - It was the only BT I could find around here and it does stink  All other Safer products are crap so I was surprised when this worked.
> What kind of BT do you get and where?
> And it sucks to spray only in the evenings and when there is no rain. But I still had WAAAY less caterpillars this year.
> Can't wait to grow inside again this winter. I have a stainless steel tank to use for a waterfarm/hempy setup.
> ...


I been using BT from Green Light, not only does it work better but it's organic, which is very important to me if I'm going to be spraying it on my plant then smoke it for medicinal use. If you grow for recreational then heck use whatever you want! This product is around the same price, works great, doesn't have that stink smell as much, and it's organic!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 19, 2012)

East Hawaii said:


> I got it from Puna Rock and Stanfords It is around $40 a ton


Right on, my family has known the Stanford's for years so ill give them a holler!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 19, 2012)

I recommend that if anyone here wants to get educated on hash making watch the Matt Rize Ice Wax Turtorial, and also watch "weed nerd" episode 104. Subcool and Matt go over how to PROPERLY dry your hash. A mistake subcool has been making for 15 years and I admire the dudes honesty!
Here's my first attempt at "Ice Wax" I have no micro plane at the moment so I used a razor blade. It actually melts away, it doesn't bubble away. A lot of people get the two confused. This hash is white and full melt, no cough! 22 Micron:


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I recommend that if anyone here wants to get educated on hash making watch the Matt Rize Ice Wax Turtorial, and also watch "weed nerd" episode 104. Subcool and Matt go over how to PROPERLY dry your hash. A mistake subcool has been making for 15 years and I admire the dudes honesty!
> Here's my first attempt at "Ice Wax" I have no micro plane at the moment so I used a razor blade. It actually melts away, it doesn't bubble away. A lot of people get the two confused. This hash is white and full melt, no cough! 22 Micron:


Aloha Spliffy,

Hey, looks like a pretty good job of trying to copy Matt's Ice wax full melt extraction...or should I say your own version. Are you home now?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 19, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> Aloha Spliffy,
> 
> Hey, looks like a pretty good job of trying to copy Matt's Ice wax full melt extraction...or should I say your own version. Are you home now?


Not yet, but me and my pal did a run and I showed him Matt's method and this is what I came up with. We played with it a little too much I think, it was shaped into pucks, then shaved down with a razor blade. Next run were just going to water press and let it dry in fridge until its crumbly but still little moist,then throw it in the freezer with your micro plane before you grate it. Here's the pucks I made it out of, it's obvious they weren't going to dry properly and were oxidizing. Please excuse the boobies..lol







Any thoughts on the Coco?


----------



## AlohaKid (Dec 20, 2012)

The ice hash prolly is much tastier too?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo

Aloha! I'll see you all in the after life....lmfao!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 2449910View attachment 2449911
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo
> 
> Aloha! I'll see you all in the after life....lmfao!!!


hahaha! well that sucks, the worlds ending right when a swell supposed to be arriving 

what up coot!! long time no see


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! well that sucks, the worlds ending right when a swell supposed to be arriving
> 
> what up coot!! long time no see



Merry Christmas Doc!!!! SOS over here brah!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 2449910View attachment 2449911
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo
> 
> Aloha! I'll see you all in the after life....lmfao!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 20, 2012)

at 9:30 A.m. DEA & three ghetto birds passed over my pad!?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 20, 2012)

Spliff, I've never really messed with coco at all. So I can't give you my 2 cents....sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> at 9:30 A.m. DEA & three ghetto birds passed over my pad!?


I hope you ran outside and gave them your best "flock of seagulls" dance...heh heh heh

Flock of seagulls= a classic mooning with the addition of rapidly opening and closing your butt cheeks with your hands. Sort of a brown eye peek-a-boo if you will!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> at 9:30 A.m. DEA & three ghetto birds passed over my pad!?


what?!&#8203;...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i hope you ran outside and gave them your best "flock of seagulls" dance...heh heh heh
> 
> flock of seagulls= a classic mooning with the addition of rapidly opening and closing your butt cheeks with your hands. Sort of a brown eye peek-a-boo if you will!


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

Sup Hawaii. Was just on the BI a couple weeks ago... got my hands on some killer Widow from da Puna side, as well as some other sorta super fruity strain that wasn't quite as heavy a stone, but tasted fucking tits (maybe a trainwreck cross?). 

My wife is constantly harassing me about when we are gonna move back. I said when the VOG leaves. 

Looks like we might end up on Maui 

Hope everyone is doing well in here. Just sending some love.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 21, 2012)

hey bobo. happy holidays!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, you too Dr! We're gonna try and make it over to Oahu in the spring. Would be fun to meet up with some of you on the island to burn one. We're always on such a mission when we go, tho, we'll have to see what Mom says.

enjoy the swell, boys and girls!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Sup Hawaii. Was just on the BI a couple weeks ago... got my hands on some killer Widow from da Puna side, as well as some other sorta super fruity strain that wasn't quite as heavy a stone, but tasted fucking tits (maybe a trainwreck cross?).
> 
> My wife is constantly harassing me about when we are gonna move back. I said when the VOG leaves.
> 
> ...


Heh heh that Widow is some good stuff 


I got some of those beans, probably from your hookup lol.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Heh heh that Widow is some good stuff
> 
> 
> I got some of those beans, probably from your hookup lol.


Spliff, I've been around the world twice for surfing & to find myself. Thru these adventures I crossed the paths of "Greenpeace", and "Earth Now", two groups I actively support and was personally involved with some years back. FRom it I became a vegetarian. Kept that lifestyle up until I moved to southeast-asia. Invited to many Thai family homes for a meal, pork was usually offered up. To refuse, would be to insult. So I found my way back to 'meat". But I just watched a documentary called 'Vegucated', the other night. Fucking video made me cry like a baby! I cried because of the way human beings ,who are animals too. The way we treat God's other creatures,...well it blew me away! I immediately stopped eating meat again! I just wanted to share that because of the 'Get Vegucated' tag you have on your page.

Spliff, let me ask you about this Big Island,....problem. Or a problem as I see it. Why are there so many growers here who only grow White Widow, or Blueberry? I was blown away by how many people only grow these strains? Do you have a theory on this my friend?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Sup Hawaii. Was just on the BI a couple weeks ago... got my hands on some killer Widow from da Puna side, as well as some other sorta super fruity strain that wasn't quite as heavy a stone, but tasted fucking tits (maybe a trainwreck cross?).
> 
> My wife is constantly harassing me about when we are gonna move back. I said when the VOG leaves.
> 
> ...


why didn't you try to contact me when you were on the Big Island?


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2012)

walking thru my garden yesterday I noticed something. Had it happened twenty five years , I'd pick up a machete and pay a visit to all my boarding neighbors. It has come to my attention that some "phantom" pollen has rolled in on my garden! I'm somewhat lucky that my plants aren't totally fucked off. It seems that because of weather here it might have saved me somewhat?

As you can see in the one picture I've posted, pollination appears to be random. I have no breeding projects going right now, nor do I have any males lingering around.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> walking thru my garden yesterday I noticed something. Had it happened twenty five years , I'd pick up a machete and pay a visit to all my boarding neighbors. It has come to my attention that some "phantom" pollen has rolled in on my garden! I'm somewhat lucky that my plants aren't totally fucked off. It seems that because of weather here it might have saved me somewhat?
> 
> As you can see in the one picture I've posted, pollination appears to be random. I have no breeding projects going right now, nor do I have any males lingering around.


try taking a good look at your hashplant. kkday andf I saw hermies on it when we visited you a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Holidays Guys!

Yep, ghetto birds still going, flew us HARD about 2 weeks ago....even flew Thanksgiving morn, savages.

Coco rules! Great medium, I've done it mixed with 50% big and chunky perlite and straight....if I was still indo, thats all i'd use. 

I'm house sitting this week in lower Puna, might give a couple of you brothers a call....


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> try taking a good look at your hashplant. kkday andf I saw hermies on it when we visited you a couple weeks ago.



dudes, if you thought it was a hermie, why the fuck wouldn't you say anything? I'll tell you why, because you had a bit of doubt too,right? Cause guess what, it's not a hermie at all! To this day no bananas whatsoever, and bananas always are on hermies!

But I miss you two guys! Have you talked to KKday much since your return?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> dudes, if you thought it was a hermie, why the fuck wouldn't you say anything? I'll tell you why, because you had a bit of doubt too,right? Cause guess what, it's not a hermie at all! To this day no bananas whatsoever, and bananas always are on hermies!


no not cause we were in doubt, lol. I thought you look at your plants and can spot this kind of stuff???? we didn't say anything cause you just got done telling us how SOLID and STABLE those genetics was. I wasn't gonna put you on the spot after that. but whatevers. like I said, kkday and I saw the nanners. kkday seen it first so I told him it's on him to tell you it was a hermie. lol

if it wasn't the hashplant it was the lemon deisel. but you do have hermies in you garden!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Lmao yeah I haven't eaten meat since I watched that flick, I feel great! But only time will tell if it right for me or not, smoked my last cigarette on Thursday night because they started making me nauseas. I think it's pretty funny how I quit when the world suspose to end! I think theirs so much BB and ww because those were the strains in the 90's, and they've just been floating around since. I think it's pretty cool that a lot of Hawaii bagseed I grow from the big island has either some blueberry smell or widow frost to it, it's like we got a little piece of short and shantis gear populating the island! I'm just amazed by the yield indo using coco, guys getting 5 ounces outta 1 gallon pots of coco with hydraton in the bottom of the pots, I know KK prolly uses soil indo because that's what he's been using his whole life, but did you guys ever consider coco doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Lmao yeah I haven't eaten meat since I watched that flick, I feel great! But only time will tell if it right for me or not, smoked my last cigarette on Thursday night because they started making me nauseas. I think it's pretty funny how I quit when the world suspose to end! I think theirs so much BB and ww because those were the strains in the 90's, and they've just been floating around since. I think it's pretty cool that a lot of Hawaii bagseed I grow from the big island has either some blueberry smell or widow frost to it, it's like we got a little piece of short and shantis gear populating the island! I'm just amazed by the yield indo using coco, guys getting 5 ounces outta 1 gallon pots of coco with hydraton in the bottom of the pots, I know KK prolly uses soil indo because that's what he's been using his whole life, but did you guys ever consider coco doc?


we messed with coco for a little. i really like it. will use again in the future


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we messed with coco for a little. i really like it. will use again in the future


thanks bro, appreciate it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> But I miss you two guys! Have you talked to KKday much since your return?


ya. I see him almost everyday. we should be back up BI sometime in Jan again. will get in touch with you when we do 


thanks for the hospitality and aloha when we were up there. had a lot of fun those couple of days. same with you east hawaii. thanks for all the aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> To this day no bananas whatsoever, and bananas always are on hermies!


did you double check? Triple check?
and of course I'm off island when you guys come to the big island..I'm going to be back in January also.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> and of course I'm off island when you guys come to the big island..I'm going to be back in January also.


I'll get in touch with you when we fly up there again.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll get in touch with you when we fly up there again.


Ill get the cookies started and tell mom you guys are coming down!
Lmao, thanks for the +rep!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no not cause we were in doubt, lol. I thought you look at your plants and can spot this kind of stuff???? we didn't say anything cause you just got done telling us how SOLID and STABLE those genetics was. I wasn't gonna put you on the spot after that. but whatevers. like I said, kkday and I saw the nanners. kkday seen it first so I told him it's on him to tell you it was a hermie. lol
> 
> if it wasn't the hashplant it was the lemon deisel. but you do have hermies in you garden!!


you guys crack me up! No, no ,no, you guys are talking bout Lemon Diesel lol!!! The purple one is not hermit,...no bananas whatsoever, neither of them. Don't mistake an occasional seed for a hermit, no bananas, no problem! As you can see the pink tinted lemon diesel has a seed on top,...but not bananas. Nor does my green Lemon Diesel keeper have any, just fruit flies sticking on the resin ! Again, I stand by Gage Green's genetics 150% 

"Yes, we have no bananas"


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone ever grew out anything from Dr Greenthumb?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

m


Puna Bud said:


> you guys crack me up! No, no ,no, you guys are talking bout Lemon Diesel lol!!! The purple one is not hermit,...no bananas whatsoever, neither of them. Don't mistake an occasional seed for a hermit, no bananas, no problem! As you can see the pink tinted lemon diesel has a seed on top,...but not bananas. Nor does my green Lemon Diesel keeper have any, just fruit flies sticking on the resin ! Again, I stand by Gage Green's genetics 150%
> 
> "Yes, we have no bananas"


I'm being honest puna, we seen nanners, not seeds. I'm 100% positive. but it's all good.

I haven't lived as long as you, but I've grown long enough to know what I am talking about. ask kkday, he spotted the hermies first


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> you guys crack me up! No, no ,no, you guys are talking bout Lemon Diesel lol!!! The purple one is not hermit,...no bananas whatsoever, neither of them. Don't mistake an occasional seed for a hermit, no bananas, no problem! As you can see the pink tinted lemon diesel has a seed on top,...but not bananas. Nor does my green Lemon Diesel keeper have any, just fruit flies sticking on the resin ! Again, I stand by Gage Green's genetics 150%
> 
> "Yes, we have no bananas"


God that lemon diesel is a fuckin beautiful plant. Puna Did you run "burning desire" I'm thinking about picking up some of that!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Anyone ever grew out anything from Dr Greenthumb?


Endless Sky, shitty taste and it hermied. It looked great until the last 2 weeks..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Anyone ever grew out anything from Dr Greenthumb?


ya. a strain called big laughing or something like that. it sucked


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Surfd, I wouldn't invest in his genetics or even grow them if they were freebies..


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya. I see him almost everyday. we should be back up BI sometime in Jan again. will get in touch with you when we do
> 
> 
> thanks for the hospitality and aloha when we were up there. had a lot of fun those couple of days. same with you east hawaii. thanks for all the aloha


Ya I'd like to see you and Kkday too when yer here 
Maybe we can do a lil get together! 

Wishing everyone Happy Holidays and a prosperous New Year...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Sheckster said:


> Ya I'd like to see you and Kkday too when yer here
> Maybe we can do a lil get together!
> 
> Wishing everyone Happy Holidays and a prosperous New Year...


hey shecky!! long time no see! ya sheck, definitely will get in touch with you too.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> m
> I'm being honest puna, we seen nanners, not seeds. I'm 100% positive. but it's all good.
> 
> I haven't lived as long as you, but I've grown long enough to know what I am talking about. ask kkday, he spotted the hermies first


I promise you on my mother's grave....no fucking bananas! Doc, think for a moment. If it was true what you guys thought you saw,.....my plants would be one big "fuckaroo", by now don't you think? But I'm not like our friend(RC) over here. I'm not gonna lose sleep over different opinions, just solutions. But I think you guys are off on this one. I have yet to spot a single bananas my friend, but you guys did force me into staring at several of my plants tonight at sunset looking for those mystery bananas. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> I promise you on my mother's grave....no fucking bananas! Doc, think for a moment. If it was true what you guys thought you saw,.....my plants would be one big "fuckaroo", by now don't you think? But I'm not like our friend(RC) over here. I'm not gonna lose sleep over different opinions, just solutions. But I think you guys are off on this one. I have yet to spot a single bananas my friend, but you guys did force me into staring at several of my plants tonight at sunset looking for those mystery bananas. lol


now you know why I never like say anything. cause you ain't hearing it!!


why you think your plants getting pollinated? easy to blame a "mystery" neighbor. I seen with my own eyes that it was hermi!! but take it as you want, but that's why I never like even say anything.

the ONLY reason I mentioned it was cause you was saying a mystery neighbor when pollinate your crops. 


and believe me, I know the difference between a seed and a hermie, lol. if you no like believe your plant stay hermie-ing, that's up to you. but you telling me I dunno the difference between one seed and one hermie, I take it as a big insult. doesn't take a rocket scientist to spot one hermie


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> but you guys did force me into staring at several of my plants tonight at sunset looking for those mystery bananas. lol


hahahaha, i gave away so many starts away that i thought were going to be hermaphs and my friend who i gave em to always says he never ends up getting nanners but he always "on his toes" while he's growing. made me laugh, if i have any hunch its a herm i cull it or keep it around and send it to my friends far downhill from me lol.

i guess i should just start killing the bastards tho..haven't had a herm "problem" before but i have had herms..never let it get too outta hand.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> easy to blame a "mystery" neighbor.


as shaggy would say,"wasn't me"
[video=youtube_share;2g5Hz17C4is]http://youtu.be/2g5Hz17C4is[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

Puna Bud said:


> why didn't you try to contact me when you were on the Big Island?


Hey Puna! We were caught up in Kona doing Kona trips. This trip was kinda gnarly. Family dramas etc. Not all fun, if you know what I mean. Next time we are around I'd surely hit you up tho. Got my hands on some nice herb from your side of the island. . .


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 23, 2012)

that would be a goog idea santa has some frost for you


SurfdOut said:


> Happy Holidays Guys!
> 
> Yep, ghetto birds still going, flew us HARD about 2 weeks ago....even flew Thanksgiving morn, savages.
> 
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 23, 2012)

Puna I can come by and look got animal cookies for you. lol and 2 cans spam 


Puna Bud said:


> I promise you on my mother's grave....no fucking bananas! Doc, think for a moment. If it was true what you guys thought you saw,.....my plants would be one big "fuckaroo", by now don't you think? But I'm not like our friend(RC) over here. I'm not gonna lose sleep over different opinions, just solutions. But I think you guys are off on this one. I have yet to spot a single bananas my friend, but you guys did force me into staring at several of my plants tonight at sunset looking for those mystery bananas. lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)

got a good batch of viable seeds from attitude , got um in less then a week . ` trying out the bodhi seed deal is lookin good good so far as i was able to germ those beans under the this last waxing crescent .... im fuckin pumped abt my new setup 


HAPPY HOLIDAYS `


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> got a good batch of viable seeds from attitude , got um in less then a week . ` trying out the bodhi seed deal is lookin good good so far as i was able to germ those beans under the this last waxing crescent .... im fuckin pumped abt my new setup
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS `


Good to hear your up and going again pepp!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> The ice hash prolly is much tastier too?


Much tastier, I just enjoyed some. One bong hit and I'm ripped


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> got a good batch of viable seeds from attitude , got um in less then a week . ` trying out the bodhi seed deal is lookin good good so far as i was able to germ those beans under the this last waxing crescent .... im fuckin pumped abt my new setup
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS `



Right on Pep, what did you get from Bohdi? Please give us a grow show on the guys.....


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)

aloha surf , [h=2]Bodhi Seeds Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant , dream lotus and ancient OG 

"They went 30 for 33 vs germination " and abt 20 are strechin like a mo fo ![/h]
sorrybout da krazzy type , think it went auto text from the site bcuz i cut and pasted that first strain ! 

i should get a few pics , gotta good feelin bout this group....and this short season


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Right on Pep, what did you get from Bohdi? Please give us a grow show on the guys.....


I think he got Bubba Kush x Snowlotus,Lemon Thai x Snowlotus, and DJ Shorts BB x Snowlotus  if he went with the attitude promo because I was going to hit that shit up, but I didn't because Bodhi is out of Goji; on 'tude.

edit:nevermind lol cant wait to see those grown out ive been jonzing for some hoopty action!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2012)

Smokin Goji right now...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I wanted to pull the trigger on that promo, but I got lazy..... I did order some Mr Nice Spice, Blueberry Headband by Emerald Triangle and RP's Sour D as a consolation prize. Looks like that solar floodlight is gonna work got some cuts and seedlings under it right now....so I should have cuts soon for whoever needs....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Smokin Goji right now...


Right on! Im burning some Blue Magoo, straight blueberry sweetness.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ITYzeLbLJAs]http://youtu.be/ITYzeLbLJAs[/video]


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, I wanted to pull the trigger on that promo, but I got lazy..... I did order some Mr Nice Spice, Blueberry Headband by Emerald Triangle and RP's Sour D as a consolation prize. Looks like that solar floodlight is gonna work got some cuts and seedlings under it right now....so I should have cuts soon for whoever needs....


Perfect! I had to yank my whole grow before I left, so Im starting from seed when I get back. Now that I got some funding to get back on my feet, just hope these antibiotics kill the infection i got going on so it'll be smooth sailing..


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 2453301View attachment 2453302View attachment 2453303View attachment 2453304


you probably already know this but if you used EM-1 it would help decompose those roots faster in your raised beds. really nice, you reusing that soil?


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)

em1 and zho together has proven to be solid mix for warm soil , these red cup babies are feelin the innoculation.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> you probably already know this but if you used EM-1 it would help decompose those roots faster in your raised beds. really nice, you reusing that soil?



aloha spliff !

love that em1 ... i get busy with upper body work out between grows moving that soil around , got a long handled perforated hoe that moves it to a stockpile in either end in abt twenty minutes . ~ usually let it sit for a week and breath and then do it again been very successful with this medium .


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)

These boxes have reached their limit after two years ! ( pushin my luck asking that 4x6x42" (deeep) box to provide for 6 ladies)

Time to dump, re-line and reload , I have a 55 gal drum of micro stew to beef up the new soil concoction over in the compost area.


The dog is fine lol...she keeps intruders out and our worst enemy "CATS" from shittin in the soil.


the vacant box to the right got bum rushed by a army of termite insurgants last month, nailed 2 fatties abt 6 weeks in to flower....penetrated abt 30 mil of plastic and had their way.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> penetrated abt 30 mil of plastic and had their way.


are you using shadecloth liners? im going to be building a greenhouse soon and im thinking about putting some raissed beds for veggies inside any tips? im thinking i should make the beds outta that fake hard plastic wood, inlined with shade cloth to help the roots breath.

make raised beds with this
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100588411/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=plastic+wood&storeId=10051

or just inline some of these with shadecloth and secure it
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=203153338&R=203153338


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 23, 2012)

my liner is 3 layers of 10 mil plastic sheathing , an effort to keep termites out ... its a big problem here.

fair price on that material you found at HD, looks pretty good bro , good reviews as well.

its important to keep that soil aerated , i would use shadecloth if i could.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

pepperbelly said:


> View attachment 2453301View attachment 2453302View attachment 2453303View attachment 2453304


hoo pep! looking good my braddah


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 23, 2012)

Dam Pepper you live in a dry place. Long time no see you. Here are a couple diffrent Train X Twisted sis pics.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 24, 2012)

pretty knarley brah!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Dec 24, 2012)

i had a friend in Ka`u at one time doing raised bed grows. he had a large greenhouse and did all of his pakalolo in the raised beds. they would be totally off the ground in rows and were like 2-4 feet thick, you could see under the beds/open space. i wish i had some pix so could illustrate better, but he used the shade cloth underneath so that the water would be able to flow thru. some of the largest plants i have ever personally seen as the sativas would just use as much space as they wanted. he had trouble keeping things small lol. good luck pepper, looks like the west side  aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

Mele Kalikimaka everyone, about a foot of snow where I'm at now. I can't wait to get back and put my toes in the sand! Aloha, happy holidays gang!~


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

Highhawyn! said:


> i had a friend in Ka`u at one time doing raised bed grows. he had a large greenhouse and did all of his pakalolo in the raised beds. they would be totally off the ground in rows and were like 2-4 feet thick, you could see under the beds/open space. i wish i had some pix so could illustrate better, but he used the shade cloth underneath so that the water would be able to flow thru. some of the largest plants i have ever personally seen as the sativas would just use as much space as they wanted. he had trouble keeping things small lol. good luck pepper, looks like the west side  aloha


I totally get what your saying and thats a great idea, I just wonder how he set up his shadecloth without ripping it..did he just put it between 2x4's and screw them together? Good idea..but i dont know if it would be possible to make with the plastic timber i want to use.


----------



## pepperbelly (Dec 24, 2012)

"


Highhawyn! said:


> i had a friend in Ka`u at one time doing raised bed grows. he had a large greenhouse and did all of his pakalolo in the raised beds. they would be totally off the ground in rows and were like 2-4 feet thick, you could see under the beds/open space. i wish i had some pix so could illustrate better, but he used the shade cloth underneath so that the water would be able to flow thru. some of the largest plants i have ever personally seen as the sativas would just use as much space as they wanted. he had trouble keeping things small lol. good luck pepper, looks like the west side  aloha


holy shit man , i just got a vision to build . thanks Hawaiian


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

I like see one pic of your vision after you stay pau pep


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Know a guy in Ka'u who does it OV style. Takes pallets, and stacks em 2-4 pallets high and connects them, removes the inner boards and wraps the pallets in shadecloth and puts em up on a tire....works killer, but ya gotta water them choke which is the point I think....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Know a guy in Ka'u who does it OV style. Takes pallets, and stacks em 2-4 pallets high and connects them, removes the inner boards and wraps the pallets in shadecloth and puts em up on a tire....works killer, but ya gotta water them choke which is the point I think....


hey surfd. did you get to surf any since you moved to the BI? you gotta show me da secret spots when I get up there


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeppers, surf plenty. Kinda shitty and hard to get to after Oahu, but ya get used to it. At least the water clean, gott get closer to Pohoikis thats the spot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeppers, surf plenty. Kinda shitty and hard to get to after Oahu, but ya get used to it. At least the water clean, gott get closer to Pohoikis thats the spot.


I do have to get used to it. oahu, you can go from far east to far west in a hour and a half.,... the big island felt.... so big. lol we when travel kinda far but when you look on da map, wasn't that far at all


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Everything is far here, from the closest neighbor to the store.....everything is just a little harder here. Good place to retire but ya better bring a chick....but the people that live here are awesome!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Everything is far here, from the closest neighbor to the store.....everything is just a little harder here. Good place to retire but ya better bring a chick....but the people that live here are awesome!


I was hoping to meet one chick up there, lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

ummm, I was down at the naked beach yesterday in Puna watching the drum circle go off and their are wahines over here, but I not into sloppy white girls.....I'm sure you would have a good time though!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Get Honoli'i just north of Hilo and get the little wave right in the bayfront that was going off the other day, but Pohoikis is out Puna side, ya might have passed it if you went beachside down to Kalapana.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Get Honoli'i just north of Hilo and get the little wave right in the bayfront that was going off the other day, but Pohoikis is out Puna side, ya might have passed it if you went beachside down to Kalapana.


I think the spot I seen was honoli'i. had rights and lefts and was breaking in 2 areas from what I could see


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

I mainly surf down south which means ya need a 4x4 and ya surf alot by yourself, well you and the big fish....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

I know some good spots doc  if you got the kohones lol. Surfd, have you checked out "Secrets" down by pohoiki?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I know some good spots doc  if you got the kohones lol.


had kohones, lol. past tense. they when kinda shrink a little as I got older. hahahahaha


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Never got it good over there yet, down make it much past Kawaa right now.....that needs to change!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, my nuts look more like goji berries than cow balls anymore, but I'm still using them pretty hard!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> had kohones, lol. past tense. they when kinda shrink a little as I got older. hahahahaha


LMAO!! Well then, Honoli'i, that place you passed that had breaks left and right would be perfect I think, pretty crowded though if you go 15 miles down the road you'll hit "Hakalau" which is much more secluded, and private. Real nice beach. . .


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Never got it good over there yet, down make it much past Kawaa right now.....that needs to change!


Did they re open Kawa'a yet? Poor Uncle Abel...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Cops finally left about a week and half ago, but they put up a big gate and we have to walk in now. Thanks Billy!

I've been to beach parks on all the islands, not one park was as clean as Uncle kept Kawa'a. Got alot of love for that man, had plenty safety meeting with him.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Got alot of love for that man.


The best part is after we'll usually walk around the land just talking story and enjoying all it has to offer, including the delicious fruits which are a perfect snack for when you got the munchies. i never tasted watermelon so ono! Really good guy, best wishes out to him fo'sho.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, camped down there alot by myself...go days without seeing anyone.....I loved seeing our kids playing in the puna.....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone on BI got experience with Bokashi Plus fertilizer? Looks like killer quality stuff, made locally too!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 27, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Looks like that solar floodlight is gonna work got some cuts and seedlings under it right now.....


Hell yeah brah, did you get the led one? Bet your not disappointed with the brightness of it if you did!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Anyone on BI got experience with Bokashi Plus fertilizer? Looks like killer quality stuff, made locally too!


I always keep a bag of Bokashi around plus, a bottle of EM-1. They all have their place in the grow world.


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay, as expected my Lemon Diesels are coming along nicely,with q nice purple color to them. But I didn't expect this from my 'Oakland Purple Kush' X Joseph OG'. A real nice magenta color is taking over her.. Looks way better than Lemon Diesel in my opinion. But who da fuck am I?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 29, 2012)

Bokashi, just incase anyone else was wondering.
 http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/grd/3497743397.html

Nice short season colors! I notice I get more color in my winter crops.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy New Years Gang! I hope everybody has a very productive 2013!

Will any luck 2013 will be the year of the S1's...cheeehooo!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope it works out bro, Punatic seemed to have some pretty good results! What strains?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi-Ho Silver!


----------



## GUN1 (Dec 30, 2012)

what are you using to make that cs [email protected]? it looks like solder?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi-Ho, Hi-Ho, off to work Cooter goes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> what are you using to make that cs [email protected]? it looks like solder?


It's silver...HNY!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's silver...HNY!


if you get left overs of that secret sauce after you done, let me know! I get one clone I like self but I having a hard time finding silver to make the colloidal. I even went to the jewelry store and the bitch behind the counter when look at me funny when I when ask her if they sell silver, lmao. she said no,they no sell silver there.. I had to bust out laughing. I gave up after that. lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I even went to the jewelry store and the bitch behind the counter when look at me funny when I when ask her if they sell silver, lmao. she said no,they no sell silver there.. I had to bust out laughing. I gave up after that. lol


ROFL  hahahaha, classic! no pawn shops in oahu get? lmao. . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> ROFL  hahahaha, classic! no pawn shops in oahu get? lmao. . .


I never try the pawn shop yet. next time I might take a look now that you mention it. lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

They don't give you wierd looks in pawn shops, they seen it all...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you get left overs of that secret sauce after you done, let me know! I get one clone I like self but I having a hard time finding silver to make the colloidal. I even went to the jewelry store and the bitch behind the counter when look at me funny when I when ask her if they sell silver, lmao. she said no,they no sell silver there.. I had to bust out laughing. I gave up after that. lol


If it works I'll make you all the juice you want. Wish me luck I'm headed into uncharted waters (for me anyways..lol) The first up to bat are "The White", Pure Truth, and a C99 (Pineapple Pheno)....Trying to presever some killer gentics for a good friend! Big Shout-Out to da B.I.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If it works I'll make you all the juice you want. Wish me luck I'm headed into uncharted waters (for me anyways..lol) The first up to bat are "The White", Pure Truth, and a C99 (Pineapple Pheno)....Trying to presever some killer gentics for a good friend! Big Shout-Out to da B.I.


right on Coots! I'll be following your progress. I have that arcata trainwreck x yumboldt I wanna self. I wanna take those with me to the B.I. I can hook you up with them cuts too when time comes around. it's a keeper for sure. mahalos again Coots!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

It'll work, I seen a lot of small time closet grows online reverse their plants and they didn't look too "akamai" if you know what I mean. You'll be fine, if it was me I would just worry about my S1 seedstock and probably be out their checking everyday for monkey food.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on Coots! I'll be following your progress. I have that arcata trainwreck x yumboldt I wanna self. I wanna take those with me to the B.I. I can hook you up with them cuts too when time comes around. it's a keeper for sure. mahalos again Coots!


Rajah Mcdajah Doc! Those cut are giving me a stiffy, we'll work something out for sure..lol, The CS seems simple in theory, I pray the ganja gods throw me a bone on this one...heh heh heh

HNY Doc!


----------



## GUN1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm buying CS from a local source but I'd prefer to make it myself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Rajah Mcdajah Doc! Those cut are giving me a stiffy, we'll work something out for sure..lol, The CS seems simple in theory, I pray the ganja gods throw me a bone on this one...heh heh heh
> 
> HNY Doc!


right on Coots! happy new year to you too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> I'm buying CS from a local source but I'd prefer to make it myself.


Let us know how it works out for you...best of luck


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol. . . I gotta admit tho, some of the best shit I smoked was hermie!


----------



## Sheckster (Dec 31, 2012)

Just keep in mind with the Colloidal silver.. you need to apply it every day to the growth sites.. 
you can even work just one branch on the plant if you want.. 
you need to start applying about 3 weeks before you put into flowering... and be patient cause you won't see anything for a long while...

Very easy to make.. no need to buy from the store..,,,


----------



## 808killahz (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> had kohones, lol. past tense. they when kinda shrink a little as I got older. hahahahaha





SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, my nuts look more like goji berries than cow balls anymore, but I'm still using them pretty hard!


This shit had me rolling hard... lmfao! Happy New Years!!! Hope 2013 is a good one. Cheehu!!!


----------



## 808HI (Dec 31, 2012)

Aloha BrAddahs, stupid question alert, what does silver do to the plant? Hope everyone had a blessed Christmas and merry new year. Stay safe with them aerials. Alohas


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Years 808HI, he's using the silver to make a foilar spray which makes your female plant throw out male flowers, the pollen realeased from those male flowers only has female chromosones. So the plant pollenates itself with this female(x,x) chromosome only pollen. The seeds off this plant will be "feminized" seeds, Coots attempting to make some.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 3, 2013)

Wen I was Jonezing in pittsburgh, my wifey got slammed with a staph infection on her leg, what does her mom pull out, a blue bottle of colloidal silver. She said she got it from Walgreens. It also supposed to act as one of those suction/drawing agents too. I think I still got that little blue bottle too. Yessah!!! Mahalos Braddah spliff for that useful piece of information. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 3, 2013)

No problem; the theory is quite simple. Female plant with X,X chromosome + Female Pollen with X,X chromosome=Feminized seeds. The feminized seeds collected off your pollenated plant are referred to as "S1's"(selfed generation 1), and it has been reccommend to only use S1 seeds from the plant the pollen came from


----------



## 808HI (Jan 4, 2013)

How often are u supposed to spray bud sites with the silver?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 4, 2013)

808HI said:


> How often are u supposed to spray bud sites with the silver?


Sheckmiester posted this a couple posts back. . .


Sheckster said:


> Just keep in mind with the Colloidal silver.. *you need to apply it every day to the growth sites.. *
> you can even work just one branch on the plant if you want..
> you need to start applying about 3 weeks before you put into flowering... and be patient cause you won't see anything for a long while...
> 
> Very easy to make.. no need to buy from the store..,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2013)

808HI said:


> How often are u supposed to spray bud sites with the silver?


here's a thread I've been following for awhile and the dude did it with $20 CS dude bought online. worked out solid for him

http://tinyurl.com/bphmx77


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's a thread I've been following for awhile and the dude did it with $20 CS dude bought online. worked out solid for him
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/bphmx77


badass Doc....nice find!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2013)

The initial CS project is underway...I made 2 different solutions, One is a low ppm and the other is a higher ppm....Hopefully one of them will get the job done..lol

The solution in the mason jar on the left is the weaker solution.



This is what the jar looked like after the CS was done doing its thing.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome! I wonder why the other one came out stronger, must've been your first run? I would use that one!! Looks a little low so you must've been using it. heh heh, maybe you could use the other one for younger plants. Cool experiment bro, thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2013)

With the weaker CS i ran the generator for about 24 hours, the second solution ran about 72 hours. I want the weaker solution to work, the second solution is my plan b in the event the weaker solution doesn't cut the mustard. If plant B takes a shit, I'll probably need to get the ppm a little higher. Both solutions are starting points, I'll keep tweaking the solution until i can make it work.

I've been spraying a clone with the weaker solution since the 2nd, with any luck i'll have some good news in a few weeks.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 5, 2013)

this is Oakland Purple Kush X Joseph OG a few days from finish line. I'm not a big fan of purple cannabis, but you can't get much stronger than purple kush when it comes to colored cannabis. It makes beautiful purple hash too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a little short season work and the last run of these awesome strains. Left is the Pure Truth, Middle is "The White", Right is C99 (This fucker reeks of skunky pineapples)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I would want S1's of those dank girls too! Real nice, looks con!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

Just some pic's

Recycling dry ice after processing some trim.


Frankin Radish! I guess I let this one go a little longer that it should have...lol


----------



## 808HI (Jan 7, 2013)

Braddahs, what's the best way for germinate seeds. Last time I got 0 for 5. Help me out if can. Shoots, alojahz. Dem radishes look animal coot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks 808HI! I like to germ my seeds on a waxing moon (waxing gibbous is best). I do the Soma method place the seeds in a cup of water, i wait for the seeds to split. (24-48 hours is typical) after the seeds have split i plant them, you'll start to see the seedling emerge with week or so. I like to use this method because if the seeds don't split with in 72 i wont use them.

best dates to germ this month is the 14~16


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

Holy shit lol, radishstien! Its aliveeeee! Brah I wish I had I pic of my sweet patato that couldn't fit in a 5 gallon bucket!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

I believe..LMAO cooter I just got your profile picture! ROFL 

[video=youtube_share;YLO7tCdBVrA]http://youtu.be/YLO7tCdBVrA[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I believe..LMAO cooter I just got your profile picture! ROFL
> 
> [video=youtube_share;YLO7tCdBVrA]http://youtu.be/YLO7tCdBVrA[/video]


ROTF...classic Spliff!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

I love monster tubers! If you find the pic be sure to share it with us!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish I had a I'm sure it was a record holder. Fed my whole family on Turkey day and we still had leftovers for weeks!


----------



## 808HI (Jan 7, 2013)

When u say the seed will split, will that be obvious or will I have to look closely. And when I plant into soil, is it split side down? Mahalos coot for the info. Will try that way this next round.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

Brah when they split you'll see the taproot come out. I like to wait til mine is around 1/4 inch before planting. C'mon brah this is very basic stuff, just take advantage of germinating seeds during waxing crescent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

808HI said:


> When u say the seed will split, will that be obvious or will I have to look closely. And when I plant into soil, is it split side down? Mahalos coot for the info. Will try that way this next round.


You'll notice the split, just make sure to plant the seed with the tap root towards the ground, If you're not sure, plant the seed split side down into the soil, the tap root will eventually take off and finds it way.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 7, 2013)

Just learned from Spliff that aloe is an illegal plant to grow.......Jesus, really? getting tired of being "governed down".........

Spliff, let us know more as ya research.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Just learned from Spliff that aloe is an illegal plant to grow.......Jesus, really? getting tired of being "governed down".........
> 
> Spliff, let us know more as ya research.......


I'm sure Aloe isn't indigenous to the island, but fuck man doesn't that shit grow just about everywhere here? I've seen aloe growing state on owned property, if Aloe is illegal to cultivate in HI wouldn't that make the state a giant hypocrite?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

This is exactly why you've never heard of this, they don't want citizens getting butt hurt about their rights. "Gorverned down" is the light way of putting it. Of course the state is a hypocrite, the whole damn country is cooter lmao where have you been bro?


----------



## 808HI (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry Hawaiian, I never did it that way so I don't know the process. all he said was that it was gonna split. im definitely gonna tAke full advantage of this waxing moon. Mahalos for that coot. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure Aloe isn't indigenous to the island, but fuck man doesn't that shit grow just about everywhere here? I've seen aloe growing state on owned property, if Aloe is illegal to cultivate in HI wouldn't that make the state a giant hypocrite?


It's also illegal to grow food and give it to someone for free, did you know that lol and In california, its illegal to not have money on you if your not on your property, you have to have money on you. The aloe law doesn't get enforced, but their making anything/everything illegal that can cure cancer. why? money's in the cancer. billions and billions of it, personally i know a guy who had terminal pancreous cancer, doctor told him get your shit together you got a month left. a hippie turned him onto aloe juice, he started drinking that and it cured his cancer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It's also illegal to grow food and give it to someone for free, did you know that lol and In california, its illegal to not have money on you if your not on your property, you have to have money on you. The aloe law doesn't get enforced, but their making anything/everything illegal that can cure cancer. why? money's in the cancer. billions and billions of it, personally i know a guy who had terminal pancreous cancer, doctor told him get your shit together you got a month left. a hippie turned him onto aloe juice, he started drinking that and it cured his cancer.


This is Uncle Coots cure all!
View attachment 2470790


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This is Uncle Coots cure all!
> View attachment 2470790


I got that same soma book you got there in the background , haha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thise cures all of coots problems
> View attachment 2470790


Lmao, Cooter. Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got that same soma book you got there in the background , haha


Soma rules! Great minds think a like!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Lmao, Cooter. Thanks for the good laugh.


Thats just one of them...lol...my bunker is a fucking armory!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thats just one of them...lol...my bunker is a fucking armory!


Ho calm down Tony Montana, sounds fun we go play airsoft sometime! lol


----------



## 808HI (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you guys inform me about some of that soma material and what it's about. Mahalos


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 9, 2013)

"How about no for one change!" Lmao I joke, feels good to be back on the big island though! 
[video=youtube_share;2UjY_27HlXw]http://youtu.be/2UjY_27HlXw[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

808HI said:


> Can you guys inform me about some of that soma material and what it's about. Mahalos


Soma is a famous breeder/grower responsible for creating NYCD. Google "Soma" he has a book and there is a lot of grow advice from him all over the .net


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is Sannies KO Kush (not digging this plant 3/10 germinated one died so here's the remaining 2)
This is typical with Sannies gear, notice the whacky leaf growth, the plant to the right is the only normal looking plant.


This is Bubba Kush X Pure Kush. This is the work of a local breeder and all around good guy! Thanks again brother for letting me test your gear! The only variation i've noticed so far is some seedlings are slightly little bigger than the others, which is to be expected, Notice how uniform all the leaves, then compared to the KO Krap, I have a feeling BK/PK is going to Knock the shit out of Mr. KO Caca



The only gear i have left of Sannies is his Killing Fields, it's one of his flagship strains so maybe the KF will make up for the other two dog shit strains that have let me down. (KO Kush and "Shack" 0/10 germ rate....total dog shit) Please Don't take this as a smack down on Sannie's most of the gear I've grown has been pretty decent.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 9, 2013)

God damn nothing hits the spot like hawyn bud. Grown by MyLady, not bad I'm impressed; didn't let her know that though. lol


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here is Sannies KO Kush (not digging this plant 3/10 germinated one died so here's the remaining 2)
> This is typical with Sannies gear, notice the whacky leaf growth, the plant to the right is the only normal looking plant.
> View attachment 2473001View attachment 2473002
> 
> ...


O for 10!!?!?! Did you contact Sannies and explain the problem? Perhaps they will send you out more of their gear to make it right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> O for 10!!?!?! Did you contact Sannies and explain the problem? Perhaps they will send you out more of their gear to make it right.


I'm over it Puna...its no biggie really, I know Sannie would replace the gear he's done it for me in the past. I'm just going to focus on growing elite strains, I'm really excited about the gear I'm planning to run this year.

Here's the line up
_*
Bodhi*_
Goji OG
Dream Lotus


_*Reserva Privada*_
Cole Train
Sour D (I understand its not the real ECSD)
Sour Kush AKA Headband
OG Kush #18
Silver LA

_*DNA Genetics *_
LA Confidential
Stacked Kush

_*BlimBurn Seeds *_
Tijuana


----------



## 808killahz (Jan 10, 2013)

sup guys, 

quick question on vac purging bho. would a mityvac give me a good enough purge or should i dish out the money for an electric vac set up. i read the mityvac will only produce about 20-25 hg tops but 28-30 hg is what you need to get a good purge. if you guys have any alternative setups that wont break the bank let me know. If i can get away with using a mityvac that would be convenient as its easy to get one and its pretty cheap as well. let me know what you all think. 

much mahalos!


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 10, 2013)

happy new years all my fellow riu warriors....


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm over it Puna...its no biggie really, I know Sannie would replace the gear he's done it for me in the past. I'm just going to focus on growing elite strains, I'm really excited about the gear I'm planning to run this year.
> 
> Here's the line up
> _*
> ...


fine line up coot, funny cause i ordered white lotus, tigers milk (got couple gojis in dixies) with the same freebies. free DNA and Reserva beans! plus bodhi is that dude with the fire!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> happy new years all my fellow riu warriors....


Wassup Hawaiian. Happy new year. I stay moving BI soon. I done with the trade already, hang up my boots. Lol


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wassup Hawaiian. Happy new year. I stay moving BI soon. I done with the trade already, hang up my boots. Lol


hows it brotha. lucky u man, smart move imo getting out of this piece of turd trade, lol.. right on, see u here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> fine line up coot, funny cause i ordered white lotus, tigers milk (got couple gojis in dixies) with the same freebies. free DNA and Reserva beans! plus bodhi is that dude with the fire!


I ordered the Sour D and Cole Train and the Bohi Gear, you're right the rest of the gear were freebies from "da tude", I'm such a dumb ass i didn't even know what freebies where headed my until the tude emailed my receipt..lol...then i popped a boner! Ignorance is bliss i suppose...heh heh heh.

As odd as this may sound I'm really curious to see how the Tijuana performs, I'm a sucker for sativa's. As a kid growing up we smoked a shit load of Mexican herb (Mexican Red Hair) and i always remember the buzz being a lot more trippy than most of the new school strains available today. I'll be really happy if the Tijuana behaves like Mexican Red Hair of yesterday...it'll bring back a little nostalgia for me. 

Keep us posted on your grow!


----------



## beardofzeus (Jan 10, 2013)

808killahz said:


> sup guys,
> 
> quick question on vac purging bho. would a mityvac give me a good enough purge or should i dish out the money for an electric vac set up. i read the mityvac will only produce about 20-25 hg tops but 28-30 hg is what you need to get a good purge. if you guys have any alternative setups that wont break the bank let me know. If i can get away with using a mityvac that would be convenient as its easy to get one and its pretty cheap as well. let me know what you all think.
> 
> much mahalos!


I tried the mityvac setup and it does only pull 25 maybe 26hg if you really put your jackoff muscles into it, haha. The handle on the mityvac is also weak as shit. 
There's another hand pump vacuum called the "pump-n-seal" that supposedly pulls 28.9hg according to their website. I thought about buying it but then I got kinda over BHO and rather just focus on refining my solventless. 

If you try the pump-n-seal let me know how it works out. It costs about $40 shipped.


----------



## beardofzeus (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone here cultivate their own IMO? I've been researching it quite a bit lately, as one of my long time friends is heavily into korean natural farming.

Decided I'm gonna try some Bean Boyz Genetics this year. Klockwork Orange, GDPiezel, Phosphate Diezel Dawg, and got a handful of soda berry jazz and chemmezze beans as freebies.

Gonna fuck with those reserva privada/dna freebies as well.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm with you on that old Mex stuff. It was Mex seeds I planted my first grow on Ohau. I got these Jack H X Col Gold pretty sativa and they are like 5 ft this time of year. Hope you silver project works.



[email protected] said:


> I ordered the Sour D and Cole Train and the Bohi Gear, you're right the rest of the gear were freebies from "da tude", I'm such a dumb ass i didn't even know what freebies where headed my until the tude emailed my receipt..lol...then i popped a boner! Ignorance is bliss i suppose...heh heh heh.
> 
> As odd as this may sound I'm really curious to see how the Tijuana performs, I'm a sucker for sativa's. As a kid growing up we smoked a shit load of Mexican herb (Mexican Red Hair) and i always remember the buzz being a lot more trippy than most of the new school strains available today. I'll be really happy if the Tijuana behaves like Mexican Red Hair of yesterday...it'll bring back a little nostalgia for me.
> 
> Keep us posted on your grow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> I'm with you on that old Mex stuff. It was Mex seeds I planted my first grow on Ohau. I got these Jack H X Col Gold pretty sativa and they are like 5 ft this time of year. Hope you silver project works.View attachment 2475398
> View attachment 2475400View attachment 2475399


Beautiful Plant East! How does it smoke? 

God Damn i"m itching like a crack head i want to plant the Tijuana so bad. I'll probably germ it early June and put it our to flower after the solstice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Hope you silver project works.


Me too! I just put the first test subject out to flower (in this case as Dr. GH would say....through some kick stands..-classic!) I've done a few thing wrong on my 1st attempt, with a little help from the canna gods I should have some results in the next few week.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank the sun gods, That rain was fucking me up! Sour D/Col Gold "short" seasons planted in the aina!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 11, 2013)

Just stumbled across this, great info. 

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/48788-tips-breeding-dj-short.html


*

Sativa phenotype characteristics will manifest under a more equatorial photoperiod, closer to a 13/11 veggie cycle and an 11/13 flower cycle. This is the light timing range to use to elicit more Sativa dominant expression from your plants.​


*


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 13, 2013)

so been in cali the last 2 weeks while someone cared for the ladies, came home to 2 nanners and lost couple good size(8-10') clones.. i havent had a herm in years, and i havent lost clones that far along. live n learn baby... the hard way. anyway heres them hermie dreams at 8wks. look good at the first pic lmk what u see


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> so been in cali the last 2 weeks while someone cared for the ladies, came home to 2 nanners and lost couple good size(8-10') clones.. i havent had a herm in years, and i havent lost clones that far along. live n learn baby... the hard way. anyway heres them hermie dreams at 8wks. look good at the first pic lmk what u see
> View attachment 2479320View attachment 2479321View attachment 2479322


dead center in the first pic huh.


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dead center in the first pic huh.


yup sir, thats all i needed to see to do a rage pull haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> yup sir, thats all i needed to see to do a rage pull haha


hahaha. too bad man. other than that, she look cherry


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 13, 2013)

808killahz said:


> sup guys,
> 
> quick question on vac purging bho. would a mityvac give me a good enough purge or should i dish out the money for an electric vac set up. i read the mityvac will only produce about 20-25 hg tops but 28-30 hg is what you need to get a good purge. if you guys have any alternative setups that wont break the bank let me know. If i can get away with using a mityvac that would be convenient as its easy to get one and its pretty cheap as well. let me know what you all think.
> 
> much mahalos!


Don't go the BHO rout brah. Gotta a buddy in Cali who might need surgery because of his BHO use, and Soma had Heart surgery not so long ago. Brah, our bodies weren't made for solvents,...amongst other things. You are looking at down the road health issues you can't even possibly imagine. Better you learn to make Matt Rize's version of ice hash. He's making white hash that outta this world. White Hash, can you imagine that?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 13, 2013)

here is from my last grow. Colombian Gold X ChemD clone,Oakland Purple Kush X Joseph OG, & Fire OG X Jack Herer X xxxskunk . Plus Trainwreck X 707 X OG Kush


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 13, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> here is from my last grow. Colombian Gold X ChemD clone,Oakland Purple Kush X Joseph OG, & Fire OG X Jack Herer X xxxskunk . Plus Trainwreck X 707 X OG Kush


The second and third plants looks con, last one has mean mold.


----------



## 808killahz (Jan 14, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Don't go the BHO rout brah. Gotta a buddy in Cali who might need surgery because of his BHO use, and Soma had Heart surgery not so long ago. Brah, our bodies weren't made for solvents,...amongst other things. You are looking at down the road health issues you can't even possibly imagine. Better you learn to make Matt Rize's version of ice hash. He's making white hash that outta this world. White Hash, can you imagine that?


I was actually just researching ice hash and ran into his video on the tube. Looks like it would be a whole lot better as far as concentrates go. No harmful solvents and just pure goodness. Gonna be ordering some bubble bags and doing it this way for sure. Thanks for looking out Puna!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 14, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> The second and third plants looks con, last one has mean mold.


Good eyes. Puna better cut that out asap


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 14, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Good eyes. Puna better cut that out asap


Yeah their not bad 25/30 vision, dead pale leaf was a big give away.



808killahz said:


> I was actually just researching ice hash and ran into his video on the tube. Looks like it would be a whole lot better as far as concentrates go. No harmful solvents and just pure goodness. Gonna be ordering some bubble bags and doing it this way for sure. Thanks for looking out Puna!!!


Personally, I went through both routes. IMO, bho is great if your already in your death bed. Not any worse than the morphine they give stage 4 cancer patients, it works good for pain because it gets you so baked. BHO should be for terminally ill patients, just stick to ice wax if your a hobbyist; mines coming out like bho just not as quite potent.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting acclimated this next round! Only popping stuff I bred, some OG's,Trainwrecks,Romulan,God Bud,Blueberry crosses. Along with SSH x Cheese, really hoping these aren't duds I'm excited! Anyone else germinating tonight, whats crackin?


----------



## 808HI (Jan 14, 2013)

Gonna try run some blue Hawaiian, bubbleberry x blue Hawaiian, blue widow. All were gifted by Braddah Dyna RydA. Well see what happens.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 15, 2013)

That aint mold ... just a shitty camera angle !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's the genetic KO Kush freak, notice this plant it doing some crazy shit, i found 3 genetic anomalies can you find them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

The White, she finished up a bout a week earlier than expected. Next short season i might install some lights in the dojo and run the lights about an hour before sun up.

View attachment 2482745


----------



## 808HI (Jan 16, 2013)

Chopped on Sunday. How long u guys think I should hang?


----------



## 808HI (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a pic of what she looked like the day of harvest. Let me know what u guys think. Alojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 16, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2482789Chopped on Sunday. How long u guys think I should hang?


Bout 2 weeks. I chopped everything middle of december, just finished trimming the last plant a few days ago. Only got 3 zips left out of 3 P's.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the genetic KO Kush freak, notice this plant it doing some crazy shit, i found 3 genetic anomalies can you find them?View attachment 2482740View attachment 2482741View attachment 2482739


Unsymmetrical nodes, mutant leafs, and some kickstands.lol 

Nice soil


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Unsymmetrical nodes, mutant leafs, and some kickstands.lol
> 
> Nice soil


They're getting culled tonight! The other KO Kush plant is getting sick! This plant won't even make on my compost pile...its going straight into the rubbish. Meanwhile the Bubba/Pure Kush plants are killing it.!They were started bout 7 days after the KO Kush and they have now surpassed the KO Kush in size, health, and vigor. I really don't know what the deal is with Sannies gear, it could be my fault, it could be Sannies. I'm not placing any blame just sharing my experience, needless to say it was a $100 lesson learned. Out of 20 beans (2 different strains) I don't have a single plant worth a fuck! 20 beans 17 didn't germ, the 3 that did germ, 2 got sick and one is a mutant.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They're getting culled tonight! The other KO Kush plant is getting sick! This plant won't even make on my compost pile...its going straight into the rubbish. Meanwhile the Bubba/Pure Kush plants are killing it.!They were started bout 7 days after the KO Kush and they have now surpassed the KO Kush in size, health, and vigor. I really don't know what the deal is with Sannies gear, it could be my fault, it could be Sannies. I'm not placing any blame just sharing my experience, needless to say it was a $100 lesson learned. Out of 20 beans (2 different strains) I don't have a single plant worth a fuck! 20 beans 17 didn't germ, the 3 that did germ, 2 got sick and one is a mutant.


Not even worthy of composting.lol

I know how you feel that happened to me with a order from nirvana awhile back, 30 seeds. Only got 5 to pop and they were fucking sickly, like some Hill Have Eyes deformities. You get what you pay for though.

I'm stoked with my results, way better than the crap i've been ordering. More hardy, with nice vigor so far just like you mentioned. All my SSH x Cheese crosses popped. Also, threw in some plushberry crosses in that germinated just fine in 48 hours, but only one Romberry came up.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 17, 2013)

Coot man, sorry to see and hear about your problems with the Sannie gear. It wasn't that long ago,maybe a year. Plenty people here were singing high praises to Sannie's gear. I wonder what went wrong? I was reading on another forum of other's having a problem with Sannie's gear too. Coots, perhaps it's time to change breeders that you use? Whatever way you go I know you'll come out on top of it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 17, 2013)

How are you doing Puna?~


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 17, 2013)

okay, I cleared out all my plants from last grow. THis is what I have going now from left to right: Platinum OG X OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, Aloha White Widow X OG, and again NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG. If you know anything about the NYC-HP-13, then you know it's one of those highly regarded, elite cuttings. The closeup shots are from the 11th day of flowering. Plus I have four Colombian Gold X Urkle in red dixi cups. They just broke soil four days ago.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure why my pics didn't load. But here they are, guess I'm a bit stoned and forgot to load them!?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 17, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> How are you doing Puna?~


are you home now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Coot man, sorry to see and hear about your problems with the Sannie gear. It wasn't that long ago,maybe a year. Plenty people here were singing high praises to Sannie's gear. I wonder what went wrong? I was reading on another forum of other's having a problem with Sannie's gear too. Coots, perhaps it's time to change breeders that you use? Whatever way you go I know you'll come out on top of it.


You know Puna I've had really good luck with Sannies gear up until now, and i still think Sannie is a decent breeder (for knock off/budget strains). It's hard to say what when wrong, the BK/PK is blowing up, nothing has really changed in my veg environment, everything is the same, the seeds were stored in the same environment too. 

All my breeder drama faded rather quickly this afternoon my Goji, & Deam Lotus finally arrived i almost pissed myself like a little school girl when i opened up the mail box...heh heh heh. I'm such a retard, I thought I scored a free pack of Blue Lotus, at first I was convinced it was a gift from the canna gods, saying here's a bone for the fucked up Sannnies gear, turns out it was part of the promo ...fuck i'm dingy bastard sometimes..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, I cleared out all my plants from last grow. THis is what I have going now from left to right: Platinum OG X OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, Aloha White Widow X OG, and again NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG. If you know anything about the NYC-HP-13, then you know it's one of those highly regarded, elite cuttings. The closeup shots are from the 11th day of flowering. Plus I have four Colombian Gold X Urkle in red dixi cups. They just broke soil four days ago.


Fuck'n Badass!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Not sure why my pics didn't load. But here they are, guess I'm a bit stoned and forgot to load them!?


Nice resin production so early in flower!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 17, 2013)

nice plants guys, heres some plants i picked up from the local dispensary lol loaded with PM but they are going outdo after being cloned/vegged indo, not from me or they wouldn't have PM. that sort of thing goes away with all the rain we have here. i could have sulfur burned them when they came, but fuckit. should be a nice little last part of short season treat. not sure what the genetics are but the guy usually runs with local widow and blueberry crosses. traded 1/4 of the shiznit MK for them. not too bad a deal if i must say so myself, no $ involved, gotta love that shit. alright. aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, I cleared out all my plants from last grow. THis is what I have going now from left to right: Platinum OG X OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG, Aloha White Widow X OG, and again NYC HP-13 X Joseph OG. If you know anything about the NYC-HP-13, then you know it's one of those highly regarded, elite cuttings. The closeup shots are from the 11th day of flowering. Plus I have four Colombian Gold X Urkle in red dixi cups. They just broke soil four days ago.


Aloha! I've been back. Hows that PK? Never tried either of those strains before, I grew one HP before but it was unfortunately stolen by the five-o. 

That NYC HP looks sticky! I have a Romulan x Blueberry that just popped outta the dirt about four days ago, I've heard how much you love BB. lol



Highhawyn! said:


> nice plants guys, heres some plants i picked up from the local dispensary lol loaded with PM but they are going outdo after being cloned/vegged indo, not from me or they wouldn't have PM. that sort of thing goes away with all the rain we have here. i could have sulfur burned them when they came, but fuckit. should be a nice little last part of short season treat. not sure what the genetics are but the guy usually runs with local widow and blueberry crosses. traded 1/4 of the shiznit MK for them. not too bad a deal if i must say so myself, no $ involved, gotta love that shit. alright. aloha


Good stuff Hawyn!


[email protected] said:


> You know Puna I've had really good luck with Sannies gear up until now, and i still think Sannie is a decent breeder (for knock off/budget strains). It's hard to say what when wrong, the BK/PK is blowing up, nothing has really changed in my veg environment, everything is the same, the seeds were stored in the same environment too.
> 
> All my breeder drama faded rather quickly this afternoon my Goji, & Deam Lotus finally arrived i almost pissed myself like a little school girl when i opened up the mail box...heh heh heh. I'm such a retard, I thought I scored a free pack of Blue Lotus, at first I was convinced it was a gift from the canna gods, saying here's a bone for the fucked up Sannnies gear, turns out it was part of the promo ...fuck i'm dingy bastard sometimes..lol


Keep us updated! I was going to get that same order can't wait to see how they turn out, especially the Goji!


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 18, 2013)

Howzit going my fellow kanaks...

I hope everyone is well, as it seems so. 

I just wanted to ask if anyone here composts? I've been trying to find some composting worms with little luck. Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction?

If I understand correctly it's illegal to bring in red buggas from the mainland and Rainbow Hilo Worms doesn't seem to want to answer me.

Hope everyones 2013 started wonderfully.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

HiloReign said:


> Howzit going my fellow kanaks...
> 
> I hope everyone is well, as it seems so.
> 
> ...


I used to dig them out of my garden and throw them into my worm bins, worked great until i realized my veggie garden is essentially a giant worm bin. When i need castings i take a scoop from my garden.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I used to dig them out of my garden and throw them into my worm bins, worked great until i realized my veggie garden is essentially a giant worm bin. When i need castings i take a scoop from my garden.


Not to be a smartass or anything, but I read worms you'd typically dig up in soil are known as "earthworkers". A type of worm that is known to reproduce slowly, not process large amounts of organic matter and prefer to burrow deeper than composting worms (problematic for worm bins which need to remain fairly shallow). These are all characteristics that "composting" worms possess (quick reproduction, fast processing of organic matter and they linger near the surface, etc.). 

I read these things in "Worms Eat My Garbage" by Mary Appelhof. 

I dug a bunch of worms out from under my avocado tree but it turns out they all slowly die in my worm bins (the contents of which should be ideal for worms!). There are a couple stragglers left, but they are small and seemingly stressed. 

Thank you kindly for the reply, Cooter!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

HiloReign said:


> Not to be a smartass or anything, but I read worms you'd typically dig up in soil are known as "earthworkers". A type of worm that is known to reproduce slowly, not process large amounts of organic matter and prefer to burrow deeper than composting worms (problematic for worm bins which need to remain fairly shallow). These are all characteristics that "composting" worms possess (quick reproduction, fast processing of organic matter and they linger near the surface, etc.).
> 
> I read these things in "Worms Eat My Garbage" by Mary Appelhof.
> 
> ...


Do a simple test...water your ground thoroughly, place a bunch of wet newspaper on top of your soil, in the early morning go out and dig a few inches under the wet paper (Sometimes you don't even have to dig them up the worms will be on the surface) If you see any worms those are the ones you want, there should be two different species lingering around some are blue(ish) and the other species is kinda red(ish). If you already have a compost pile established you'll most defiantly find them cruising around the surface. If the worms are eating the compost/wet news paper then they're composting worms, whether or not they're suitable for bins is another story...i never had any die and i eventuality released them back into my garden. I top my garden twice a year with composts and i have a shit ton of worms in my garden. Keep in mind it may take awhile for the worms to find your newspapers but once they do you should be golden


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do a simple test...water your ground thoroughly, place a bunch of wet newspaper on top of your soil, in the early morning go out and dig a few inches under the wet paper (Sometimes you don't even have to dig them up the worms will be on the surface) If you see any worms those are the ones you want, there should be two different species lingering around some are blue(ish) and the other species is kinda red(ish). If you already have a compost pile established you'll most defiantly find them cruising around the surface. If the worms are eating the compost/wet news paper then they're composting worms, whether or not they're suitable for bins is another story...i never had any die and i eventuality released them back into my garden. I top my garden twice a year with composts and i have a shit ton of worms in my garden. Keep in mind it may take awhile for the worms to find your newspapers but once they do you should be golden


Great advice. I'm going to give it a shot, Cooter. Thank you! 

Attract the right worms, sounds simple enough.


----------



## beardofzeus (Jan 18, 2013)

If that dont work I can hook you up with a couple handfuls.

Man, I have the worst of luck with any attitude freebies I've tried. I cant get none to pop. Everything that wasn't free usually germs within 24 hours for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

HiloReign said:


> Great advice. I'm going to give it a shot, Cooter. Thank you!
> 
> Attract the right worms, sounds simple enough.


No Problem man! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I used to dig them out of my garden and throw them into my worm bins, worked great until i realized my veggie garden is essentially a giant worm bin. When i need castings i take a scoop from my garden.


Brah HiloReign, Cooter is right on the dot! Just make some veggie garden beds, get an ecosystem going; unless you live in an apartment or something than I would stick to bins. Screw what you've read I can tell you from personal experience that my "vermicompost" mix is better than any ewc you'll buy on the shelf and I don't have much red wigglers, I'm actually not 100% sure if I have any at all, I know I got some small red one but I think they could just be baby worms, if you insist on using reds than look compost worms up on CL you can get some in kona im pretty sure,a long with bins. Honestly though, those "Alabama jumpers" will do just as good as the reds, I like them better because they can handle getting fed high ppm and not die, after a complete grow they're still alive and crawling in my pots. Personally I make bokashi and feed it to my worms, than use that mircoreation to feed my plants, I can add this to my soil,top feed,make tea's all works wonders.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Brah HiloReign, Cooter is right on the dot! Just make some veggie garden beds, get an ecosystem going; unless you live in an apartment or something than I would stick to bins. Screw what you've read I can tell you from personal experience that my "vermicompost" mix is better than any ewc you'll buy on the shelf and I don't have much red wigglers, I'm actually not 100% sure if I have any at all, I know I got some small red one but I think they could just be baby worms, if you insist on using reds than look compost worms up on CL you can get some in kona im pretty sure,a long with bins. Honestly though, those "Alabama jumpers" will do just as good as the reds, I like them better because they can handle getting fed high ppm and not die, after a complete grow they're still alive and crawling in my pots. Personally I make bokashi and feed it to my worms, than use that mircoreation to feed my plants, I can add this to my soil,top feed,make tea's all works wonders.


The Hawaii crowd never fails here, I really appreciate it.

Sadly, I'm in a rental where every inch of ground outside is covered with gravel. The avocado tree outside get plenty worms though and my couple of bins shouldn't be hard to populate. The wet newspaper is in a good spot already!

I really like the idea of worms wandering through my pots giving roots air and takin' a shit. 

Also, have you heard of insect frass? I managed to scoop a free 1/2 lb. of it up and it seems like a good product. Here's a link. Have a good one and thanks again.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

Hilo- get some worms in Mt View on CL farm and garden, hope this helps......


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hilo- get some worms in Mt View on CL farm and garden, hope this helps......


Forgot that it said Mt.View, maybe i'll grab some. Thanks Surf'd, I hope your garden is providing you with all you need. Also, hope all is sailing smooth this moon~

Let me know if you need any help, because it was a shame you had to cut those tre's early.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

Personally, "Spliffs" making the adventure off to the great indoors. In order to take control over my enviorment, my perspective of this medicine has changed and I don't have any grow journals yet also, it's time for something new. I will still be cultivating outdoors, for making edibles, tinctures, and bubble; but I've "seen the light" and it's time for a change. Put some beans in rapid rooters last night. Tomorrow they should start popping up and I will be taking some pictures hopefully starting my journal , no promises.lol
Feel free to stop by and check a braddah out guys! I'm sure going to need help this round because everything is new to me; it's a whole new ball game 
Aloha~


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

Best of luck with the indo, Spliff....whats your set-up going be?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Forgot that it said Mt.View, maybe i'll grab some. Thanks Surf'd, I hope your garden is providing you with all you need. Also, hope all is sailing smooth this moon~
> 
> Let me know if you need any help, because it was a shame you had to cut those tre's early.


Mahalo, Spliff! Starting to get things figured out up there. Just cut my white fires and they came out pretty good. Got a bunch of my and Cooters crosses up and running right now.......


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

Just working with what I got, which is a T5 that I previously used for veg. I'm going through lots of chiropractic work now and my body is trying to heal. I just gotta take it easy, so I'm going for what is convenient. I can't be out turning piles of soil all day, so I'm going to be using Dyna Gro Grow + Protekt,and GO CalMag in Coco. My journal will have all the details, check it out. . .when I make it.lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

Spliff, some of my older indo set-ups.....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

What size light in the 2nd and 6th pic?

Also, I'm going 12/12 fs. With all the money being spent on my spine, going to have to take it easy on the eletric bill. This will be cheaper than vegging and throwing them out, but it's going to be a trip having an ounce of indo to "savor" but this is where i'm going with this whole thing. I gotta stop being such a chronic, and remember I'm a medical patient and this shit is medicine. So i'll be content with my ounce of homegrown medicine, at least i'm still growing. . .could be worse


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Just working with what I got, which is a T5 that I previously used for veg. I'm going through lots of chiropractic work now and my body is trying to heal. I just gotta take it easy, so I'm going for what is convenient. I can't be out turning piles of soil all day, so I'm going to be using Dyna Gro Grow + Protekt,and GO CalMag in Coco. My journal will have all the details, check it out. . .when I make it.lol


Hope you are feeling better, good health is almost everything.......Let me know if i can help you out in any way. When I was using pure coco, I liked the House and Garden Coco line and the B'cuzz coco the best. Lets us know when the thread up and going.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

All the lights are 1000s, the 6th was 1000MH......don't smoke less, grow more. What is your light set-up? How big is your grow room?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> What size light in the 2nd and 6th pic?
> 
> Also, I'm going 12/12 fs. With all the money being spent on my spine, going to have to take it easy on the eletric bill. This will be cheaper than vegging and throwing them out, but it's going to be a trip having an ounce of indo to "savor" but this is where i'm going with this whole thing. I gotta stop being such a chronic, and remember I'm a medical patient and this shit is medicine. So i'll be content with my ounce of homegrown medicine, at least i'm still growing. . .could be worse


I just got the bill for my back surgery today. 19k!! holy shit  and that was same day in, same day out. I couldn't even walk and those fuckers was chasing me outta the hospital, lol

4k just for anesthesia and 8k plus just for the operating room


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just got the bill for my back surgery today. 19k!! holy shit  and that was same day in, same day out. I couldn't even walk and those fuckers was chasing me outta the hospital, lol
> 
> 4k just for anesthesia and 8k plus just for the operating room


Fuck those ghouls! File bankruptcy and tell them to eat the corn outta yer shit!...LOL


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

Jesus, thats bullshit! How do these fuckers get away with robbing us blind?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Spliff, some of my older indo set-ups.....


I remember seeing this, I forgot how clean your room was. Nice and tidy...i dig it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck those ghouls! File bankruptcy and tell them to eat the corn outta yer shit!...LOL


I know right?! lol and then get this. they charged 1,600.+ for the recovery room and I was in the recovery room foor a little over an hour before they set me on my way.. I got charged 3k for pharmacy? what the fuck is that charge for? some hidden costs in this mutha. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

Eh Doc..u gunna need more juice? I'm just a bout out so i'll keep you in mind if your running low, btw looks like two of the three rooted....super stoked!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> All the lights are 1000s, the 6th was 1000MH......don't smoke less, grow more. What is your light set-up? How big is your grow room?


T44 Sunblaze x2 6500k x2 3000k, standard closet.



SurfdOut said:


> Hope you are feeling better, good health is almost everything.......Let me know if i can help you out in any way. When I was using pure coco, I liked the House and Garden Coco line and the B'cuzz coco the best. Lets us know when the thread up and going.....


I got H&G Coco, any recommendations on when I should give it calcium or feed? I'm guessing on my first watering. It comes pretty moist already I was planning on just putting the RR in the coco, btw I already got roots showing in less than 24 hours with a shitty cfl bulb and an old ass heat matt on low setting underneath, never sprouted yet but the tap root can get 4 inch plus before the sprout breaks soil, thats why you should use at least 6 inch pots to prevent any stunting. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just got the bill for my back surgery today. 19k!! holy shit  and that was same day in, same day out. I couldn't even walk and those fuckers was chasing me outta the hospital, lol


 I never went under the knife, how was it? How are you? lol I can't believe the medical bills I'm getting in the mail for nothing! They just send me home and tell me to take IBU profen, they still don't know whats wrong and I'm scheduled for a Cytoscopy. I'm glad my insurance covers this, because I would be pissed to be stuck with all that debt with no answers. Just referrals and prescriptions, I'm a fucking guinea pig it's pretty disgusting how they're handeling my case. Unfortunately my insurance does not cover my chiropractic work, which can get pretty costly going three times a week. . .


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I remember seeing this, I forgot how clean your room was. Nice and tidy...i dig it!


Yeah, I like indo...sooo purty. Keep us updated on your girlies, you got the fire in the stable.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know right?! lol and then get this. they charged 1,600.+ for the recovery room and I was in the recovery room foor a little over an hour before they set me on my way.. I got charged 3k for pharmacy? what the fuck is that charge for? some hidden costs in this mutha. lol


Hope your back 100% and surfing like Slater for that kind of lettuce.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know right?! lol and then get this. they charged 1,600.+ for the recovery room and I was in the recovery room foor a little over an hour before they set me on my way.. I got charged 3k for pharmacy? what the fuck is that charge for? some hidden costs in this mutha. lol


I feel you man! The medical industry if fucking complete loonisy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Doc..u gunna need more juice? I'm just a bout out so i'll keep you in mind if your running low, btw looks like two of the three rooted....super stoked!


still got the juice, haha. didn't get a chance to make a clone for a test subject. good thing you reminded me.

and right on with the cuts man. I'm stoked on that. I want you to see what I was harping about all this time, lol. that yumboldt x trainwreck is damn good stuff. even the pot snobs kkday and I know harp on how good it is


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, I like indo...sooo purty. Keep us updated on your girlies, you got the fire in the stable.....


I'm lighting off all the freebee DNA and RG gear in the morning! Cheeeehooooo!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> T44 Sunblaze x2 6500k x2 3000k, standard closet.
> 
> 
> I got H&G Coco, any recommendations on when I should give it calcium or feed? I'm guessing on my first watering. It comes pretty moist already I was planning on just putting the RR in the coco, btw I already got roots showing in less than 24 hours with a shitty cfl bulb and an old ass heat matt on low setting underneath, never sprouted yet but the tap root can get 4 inch plus before the sprout breaks soil, thats why you should use at least 6 inch pots to prevent any stunting.
> ...


I'm 38. was my third surgery already. and the doc said the future doesn't look to bright either. I had to quit the trade I was in cause of my bum back. but there's a silver lining to everything. I'm a turn to being an irie eyed farmer now 

don't remember much from surgery. just remember waking up and being in some serious pain... and recovery is a bitch. 3 months post surgery and still recovering. but the first thing I did when i woke up post-op was move my leg around and see if I still had the shooting pains going down the legs. thank god that was gone. just got major back aches and hip pain nowadays


edit- I put my age in there cause I misread 'how are you' as 'how old are you' lmao


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know right?! lol and then get this. they charged 1,600.+ for the recovery room and I was in the recovery room foor a little over an hour before they set me on my way.. I got charged 3k for pharmacy? what the fuck is that charge for? some hidden costs in this mutha. lol


Let me go get my bill. . .
Piss Test. . .15 dollars
X-Ray. . .230 dollars
Ultrasound. . .130 dollars
Emergency room services. . .850 dollars (LMAO)
"Professional" Fee Emergency. . .730 dollars
Total: 2,000

The look on my face when they send me home and tell me to take IBU profen. . ._priceless
_


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

"I got H&G Coco, any recommendations on when I should give it calcium or feed? I'm guessing on my first watering. It comes pretty moist already I was planning on just putting the RR in the coco, btw I already got roots showing in less than 24 hours with a shitty cfl bulb and an old ass heat matt on low setting underneath, never sprouted yet but the tap root can get 4 inch plus before the sprout breaks soil, thats why you should use at least 6 inch pots to prevent any stunting." 

I'd start feeding right away gently. I think I liked feed/feed/water with the coco having about 25% runoff with the feed and waterings. I used to start off all my seedling in tree pots for the tap root deal, but not right now...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> still got the juice, haha. didn't get a chance to make a clone for a test subject. good thing you reminded me.
> 
> and right on with the cuts man. I'm stoked on that. I want you to see what I was harping about all this time, lol. that yumboldt x trainwreck is damn good stuff. even the pot snobs kkday and I know harp on how good it is


I can't wait to try it! So far my test plant is starting to pre flower, no kick stands yet....lol I ran out of the lower ppm CS and have been squirting the test plant with the higher ppm CS for the last week....I'll be better prepared next time around, I'm just getting my feet wet with this process.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 18, 2013)

Right on Coot! I knew you were into ladyboys....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Right on Coot! I knew you were into ladyboys....


&#8203;....


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 19, 2013)

time to get serious you guys. Read this shit. Monday morning call your elected officials and ask were they stand on this. Make sure they understand the will of the people, and are clear on the prohibitionist bullshit....you ain't having it at all! WE need to get our friends to make to calls to their local politicians too, and no "PAKALOLO APATHY". WE have this one opportunity, we gotta roll with it. Make the call before your local official loses his or her spine! Plenty of them will let their inner slf talk their wimpy asses outta supporting this bill. LETS GET IT DONE FOLK!!!!

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/20629062/bill-to-legalize-marijuana-introduced-in-legislature?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 19, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> "I got H&G Coco, any recommendations on when I should give it calcium or feed? I'm guessing on my first watering. It comes pretty moist already I was planning on just putting the RR in the coco, btw I already got roots showing in less than 24 hours with a shitty cfl bulb and an old ass heat matt on low setting underneath, never sprouted yet but the tap root can get 4 inch plus before the sprout breaks soil, thats why you should use at least 6 inch pots to prevent any stunting."
> 
> I'd start feeding right away gently. I think I liked feed/feed/water with the coco having about 25% runoff with the feed and waterings. I used to start off all my seedling in tree pots for the tap root deal, but not right now...


Right on, kinda was thinking the same thing pretty much. Maybe cram one more feed in their though, because like you said it is a hydro medium. I should be able to get away with it, but I like you approach for a "clean" smoke, especially since I'm using DG. I'm using GO Cal because it's ppm is much lower compared to DG Magpro and I'm want completely leech all the salts every 21 days. My tap is 6-6.5, do you think this will be fine to flush with? I think I got some clearex actually, usaully I add 1/2 tsp of baking soda and I'm golden with soil but do you think I should even go light on the CalMag the first watering? I've read that calcium binds to coco, making it unavailable to the plants.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 19, 2013)

Alright braddahs, another dumb question. How beneficial would it be if I flowered indoors under what is now my veg light. I'm running one t5 2'x2'x8 bulbs and my closet is barely 3'x3'. Just curious.


----------



## 808HI (Jan 20, 2013)

Got to fishing yesterday and dis is what I caught. Anybody from oahu Can guess where dis is. No uhu for dinner. But u gotta appreciate the aina and all it's beauty. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 20, 2013)

808HI said:


> Alright braddahs, another dumb question. How beneficial would it be if I flowered indoors under what is now my veg light. I'm running one t5 2'x2'x8 bulbs and my closet is barely 3'x3'. Just curious.


No question is dumb, only dumb people.lol
Not sure what you mean by beneficial. . .but I'm about to flower under my veg light right now, and it's smaller than that. Yield depends on growing skill, also your going to need to get some bloom bulbs; 3000k(warm) instead of 6500k(cool).


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 20, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2487665Got to fishing yesterday and dis is what I caught. Anybody from oahu Can guess where dis is. No uhu for dinner. But u gotta appreciate the aina and all it's beauty. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz


Lived here my whole life. Never got to see one yet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2487665Got to fishing yesterday and dis is what I caught. Anybody from oahu Can guess where dis is. No uhu for dinner. But u gotta appreciate the aina and all it's beauty. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz


haha nice!


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 20, 2013)

808HI said:


> Alright braddahs, another dumb question. How beneficial would it be if I flowered indoors under what is now my veg light. I'm running one t5 2'x2'x8 bulbs and my closet is barely 3'x3'. Just curious.


Looks good. Keep that canopy even and get the light as close as you possibly can. IMO, she go.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 20, 2013)

I would throw those outside then finish them back indoor for the couple weeks so they no mold.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 20, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2487665Got to fishing yesterday and dis is what I caught. Anybody from oahu Can guess where dis is. No uhu for dinner. But u gotta appreciate the aina and all it's beauty. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz


Portlock side


----------



## 808HI (Jan 20, 2013)

I guess my secret spot not so secret, lol. Ova dea pretty good for fishing and throw net. Planny game get, but like anywhere else, nuttin garantee. Das why it's called fishing, not catching. At least I got to fish all day with some killah homestone to smoke. Maybe das why I Neva catch nuttin, I was too stoned shoots braddahs, alojahz. 

Maybe I will try that, flower outside then finish back indoors. Kahaluu get choke rain too das why. Mahalos for the tips. Shoots.


----------



## Rookie808 (Jan 20, 2013)

any edibles available around kona? med card in hand. degenerative disc disease is actin up. just pm me


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey gangy, 

It's time for us to make a push for legalization like Colorado & WAshington. Don't be apathetic pot smoker/growers that expect everyone else to get it done. Joe Souki becoming House Speaker is like a "bone from heaven" thrown to us cannabis dogs. But this will not be decided by our vote, but by our elected officials will! Hawaii is not like Colorado or Washington for that matter. Those two states have been working for years towards legalization. Hawaii, well it's a complete surprise that Joe Souki put this on the floor! We(Hawaii) wasn't even picked to be one of the next seven states to go legal yet , Hawaii is the first outta the gate this legislative season, and we even have Mason Tvert helping us!!!!
But we gotta help ourselves too. The Big Island is set in stone, our politicians here support cannabis. It's the majority of the misinformed folks on Oahu we gotta worry about the one's sitting & working at the capitol building, and your neighbor.

Our state doesn't have the financial backing that California, Colorado, Oregon ,and Washington enjoy. So we have to call our elected officials ASAP and ask them where they stand on the issue. Then, and only then we tell them where we stand. Then ask them to catch up to what's happening, this is 2013 for petesake! You need ot ask your friends and family to call too! 

This very well might be Hawaii's one and only chance to get this passed. So as cannabis lovers we have an obligation to the cannabis movement to get it done! Don't let anyone tell you that Legalization is no good for Hawaii, or it's growers cause that's total nonsense! 

Let's get it done!

http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2013/01/21/Hawaii-House-Speaker-Files-Marijuana-Legalization-Bill


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 21, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Hey gangy,
> 
> It's time for us to make a push for legalization like Colorado & WAshington. Don't be apathetic pot smoker/growers that expect everyone else to get it done. Joe Souki becoming House Speaker is like a "bone from heaven" thrown to us cannabis dogs. But this will not be decided by our vote, but by our elected officials will! Hawaii is not like Colorado or Washington for that matter. Those two states have been working for years towards legalization. Hawaii, well it's a complete surprise that Joe Souki put this on the floor! We(Hawaii) wasn't even picked to be one of the next seven states to go legal yet , Hawaii is the first outta the gate this legislative season, and we even have Mason Tvert helping us!!!!
> But we gotta help ourselves too. The Big Island is set in stone, our politicians here support cannabis. It's the majority of the misinformed folks on Oahu we gotta worry about the one's sitting & working at the capitol building, and your neighbor.
> ...


Preach it, man. Nuff bullshit already...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

just wanted to say thanks to the big island gang for all the aloha and hospitality this weekend. east hawaii, sheckster, punabud, and all the other braddahs and sistahs who made us feel at home. thank you. karma will come back tenfold . thanks gang


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 22, 2013)

I managed to pluck a bunch of worms from under my newspaper this morning. I had fun cruising outside digging by hand for worms, just like my childhood, pure nostalgia...

Anyway, there were two distinct kinds of worms I found. One was a longer, more reddish worm (which I assume are the earthworms) and there were shorter, blue worms that were kind of pointy rather than round (I assume; composters). About a good handful went into the bins along with some grinds for my new buddies.

Just wanted to let you guys know how it went, thanks again everyone who chimed in...


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just wanted to say thanks to the big island gang for all the aloha and hospitality this weekend. east hawaii, sheckster, punabud, and all the other braddahs and sistahs who made us feel at home. thank you. karma will come back tenfold . thanks gang


It was good seeing you and KKday...talking story~
Look forward to seeing you guys again~


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know is this still on for Sunday?

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/eve/3477503679.html
-------------------------------------------------------

[h=2]1/27: the POT RALLY (kakaako beach park)[/h]Support the legalization of POT IN HAWAII... COME SIGN THE PETITION!!! SIGN UP FOR THE CAUSE!!!! SIGN THE COLORADO AND WASHINGTON STATE's RIGHTS PETITION!!! VOLUNTEER TO HELP GET THE PETITION SIGNED BY YOUR FRIENDS OR FAMILY!!

SOUNDSEX (SGAgency / Franconi Legacy / Odin Works / Asylum)!!!!
Dallas Debauch!!!
Sean Til Dawn!!!
DJ Raf!!!
JRod!!!
Matt Noe!!!
Shawn CoonDog!!!
and
FireSoup!!!

Lights and Sounds and Bubble Machines contributed by Alter Solum!!! Bring your own food and drinks. 

this is a free speech event..... but its also about music, dancing, great deejays, and friends so its not like you have to be a potsmoker to go. We do invite those who quit pot, and support those who want to quit. Please come out!! Volunteer even!!! This is about laws governing our freedom much more so than anything else, we are not promoting smoking pot, we are promoting legal change, ending criminal persecution, and stopping lives from being damaged from criminalization, freeing up police and courts to focus on other things, and recognizing the large economic opportunities for the state and the country. Be part of the democratic change!

Its not right that 20,000,000 plus Americans have to be labeled as criminals for using a relatively harmless plant with huge medicinal and calming values.. like the peace pipe... if pot replaced alcohol for some people, this nation may be less violent... This is God's creation too. It has been cultivated for 5,000 years. The declaration of independence is written on hemp. When it was banned it wasn't culturally relevant, today it is... there is as many pot smokers as there was alcohol users at the time of the reversal of alcohol's prohibition. With the changes in Colorado and Washington, you need to decide, do you team with Colorado and Washington, or jailing 20,000,000 plus Americans? It's times like these that history will be made... let's all be a part of it.

We will also have an official business meeting of those who want to form NORML HI....a Hawaii Chapter of NORML. Subject to approval by NORML. NORML is the national organization for the reform of marijuana laws. This meeting will be about 730pm. Give your ideas, join and vote!! We will be approving bylaws and articles and reviewing our pending app and electing preliminary officers. There is a monthly meeting for those interested in actively pushing this agenda.

We are looking for volunteers, talent from all different genres and promoters who are interesting in helping and giving ideas for future events...esp. in the electronic, reggae, hawaiian, hip hop, rock and punk scenes...have a membership drive at your favorite club/band!!! we need volunteers and donations of time or talent and ideas to get the word out... we need to get this petition signed... if everyone gets 10 signature and those 10 get 10 more and so on, we can get 50,000 signatures by Nov.... VOLUNTEERS ARE URGENTLY NEEDED... UNCLE SAM NEEDS YOU (to speak up)!!!


Location: kakaako beach park
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## greencrew (Jan 23, 2013)

not sure buy im going to check it out...


----------



## greencrew (Jan 23, 2013)

new to the forums and growing. I just finished my first grow part outdoor and finished indoor. I didnt get alot but the taste was amazing..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

greencrew said:


> new to the forums and growing. I just finished my first grow part outdoor and finished indoor. I didnt get alot but the taste was amazing..View attachment 2492900


what strain is that? nice.


----------



## greencrew (Jan 23, 2013)

random seed but im revegging it now hopefully ill get a better grow with my indoor setup... 
I having issues trying to order seeds from uk all my cards dont work. I tried a prepaid amex my master... so all i got is this and another random seed going.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2013)

greencrew said:


> random seed but im revegging it now hopefully ill get a better grow with my indoor setup...
> I having issues trying to order seeds from uk all my cards dont work. I tried a prepaid amex my master... so all i got is this and another random seed going.


Don't waste your time re-vegging that plant! Have you ever heard of PayPal? Most seed banks will except Paypal. What island are you on?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm excited about next grow! Currently I have several 4 NYC HP-13 f-2's going, one Aloha White Widow X OG, and one one Platinum OG going. I have four Colombian Gold X Urkle, in red dixi cup one week away from transplant. But waiting in the "Batting circle" I have Lemon Diesel X Salvador & Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush!!!! Both of these crosses have my interest big time! Waiting for long season grow I have Super Blue Dream X Inferno Haze, plus ChemD X OG Kush known as "Daybreaker'.


----------



## greencrew (Jan 23, 2013)

have heard of paypal just the site i was at didnt have that option... Why should i reveg? I was mostly looking to just get some clones from it.

on oahu


----------



## 808HI (Jan 23, 2013)

A child is born. Blue Hawaiian on its way. 1 of 6 popped. Better than nothing. Lets hope this ones female.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 23, 2013)

808HI said:


> A child is born. Blue Hawaiian on its way. 1 of 6 popped. Better than nothing. Lets hope this ones female.


Tell braddah DR to let his seeds dry out at least 6 weeks or 4 weeks if he uses a dehumidifier to keep RH stable. I know for fact that's the reason you you got a shitty germ rate. I'll keep my fingers crossed this is a hunny girl.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 23, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I'm excited about next grow! Currently I have several 4 NYC HP-13 f-2's going, one Aloha White Widow X OG, and one one Platinum OG going. I have four Colombian Gold X Urkle, in red dixi cup one week away from transplant. But waiting in the "Batting circle" I have Lemon Diesel X Salvador & Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush!!!! Both of these crosses have my interest big time! Waiting for long season grow I have Super Blue Dream X Inferno Haze, plus ChemD X OG Kush known as "Daybreaker'.


I grew a cut of Blue Dream, stoney as hell and it produced plenty trichs. Keep us updated Puna, killah batting line-up.


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 23, 2013)

Mmm I'm excited about everyone's next grows and mine!!!..
Will consider trading cuttings 

*Bubbleberry* 10 year old beans from Sagarmatha cut (all sprouted despite getting 0% on previous try)
*Strawberry Cough* (Kyle Kushman cut)
*Strawberry Cough x Ape Dawg* (Purple Ape x Chemdawg D)
*Alien Og x Chem 4*
*Blue Fire* (Whittaker Blues x Fire Og)
*Blue Kush* (Whittaker Blues x Pure Kush{malibu cut)
*Durban Poison* (old SSSC beans, praying the 1 germed seed survives )
*Anesthesia x Herijuana* (Cooter styley)


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 24, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Mmm I'm excited about everyone's next grows and mine!!!..
> Will consider trading cuttings
> 
> *Bubbleberry* 10 year old beans from Sagarmatha cut (all sprouted despite getting 0% on previous try)
> ...


 Nice line up . Any pics of the Blue Fire ? Never got to see one finished all the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Mmm I'm excited about everyone's next grows and mine!!!..
> Will consider trading cuttings
> 
> *Bubbleberry* 10 year old beans from Sagarmatha cut (all sprouted despite getting 0% on previous try)
> ...


Hey Sheck,

Here are your Bubba/Pure Kush plants in veg....so far they're killing it. 11/12 was the germ rate. I've noticed two phenos so far, one being a little bit taller/lank(ier), the other pheno is a short, stocky thick stemmed plant (the stem reminds me of a G13 stem). All the plants have the classic broad monster bubba leaves. I'm going to put hem out on the 1st to flower, they're adding about an inch a day now, I'm anticipating a plant height of about 16" when they go out to flower.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2013)

My RP/DNA promos have broken the surface, the only one not jumping to a attention is the "LA Women" I know you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but I lived in L.A. for a long time, I think the most vain self-centered women I've ever meet live in that city! I couldn't get laid so save my life in that town...Then I moved to San Francisco....WOW I sport fucked a lot of chicks in that town. I did have a few (a lot) drunken moments and I&#8217;m proud to confess I never woke up the next morning with a chick sporting a kick stand....lmfao!

Understanding all of this I could care less if the LA Women germs or not! I'm not bashing L.A. either I love that City, just the miserable cunts that live there.....if you live there and you don't own a beemer or a benz you'll probably be stroking your chorizo quite a bit more than you would in any other city. So here we are full circle and I'm stuck with an LA Women not putting out&#8230;again! Heh heh heh


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Sheck,
> 
> Here are your Bubba/Pure Kush plants in veg....so far they're killing it. 11/12 was the germ rate. I've noticed two phenos so far, one being a little bit taller/lank(ier), the other pheno is a short, stocky thick stemmed plant (the stem reminds me of a G13 stem). All the plants have the classic broad monster bubba leaves. I'm going to put hem out on the 1st to flower, they're adding about an inch a day now, I'm anticipating a plant height of about 16" when they go out to flower.
> View attachment 2494684View attachment 2494687


Wow bro you have done an amazing job with those....
You will be amazed how fast they will flower up and how frosty those will get... 
Hope all is well with you my brother~


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 24, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Nice line up . Any pics of the Blue Fire ? Never got to see one finished all the way.


Just germed them EH... 
Can provide you with photos/sample in the future... 
Hoping for some diversity but always leaning towards the og


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Mmm I'm excited about everyone's next grows and mine!!!..
> Will consider trading cuttings
> 
> *Bubbleberry* 10 year old beans from Sagarmatha cut (all sprouted despite getting 0% on previous try)
> ...


I just cracked a couple Sagamartha Bubbleberry beans I've had for a couple years now, too. Still don't know their sex yet, but I've got 3 more just in case. Looking forward to seeing how yours do. Talk about great tasting daytime smoke... was some of the first I ever bought legally in CA.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I just cracked a couple Sagamartha Bubbleberry beans I've had for a couple years now, too. Still don't know their sex yet, but I've got 3 more just in case. Looking forward to seeing how yours do. Talk about great tasting daytime smoke... was some of the first I ever bought legally in CA.


sounds interesting "Bobo", good luck with the grow!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 25, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Just germed them EH...
> Can provide you with photos/sample in the future...
> Hoping for some diversity but always leaning towards the og


your post made me realize how much I love OG's too! I got six ChemD X OG Kush seeds that I'm gonna start in spring with my Super Blue Dream(Blue dream X SSH) X Inferno Haze(Fire OG X Afghan Haze). On my last grow I had two beautiful Fire OG X Jack Herer X xxx Skunk ladies that smelled out of this world!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope all you Oahu residents called your elected official and see where he or she stands on the marijuana/cannabis issues this legislative season? Please make the call! Don't assume that the next guy on the thread will "drop the dime", so you don't have to. Cause if you do , you'll only have yourself to blame for cannabis not becoming legalized in our state! Actually, that's a bit of a stretch. The truth of the matter is this. Colorado & Washington to some extent had a campaign going long before the vote. Slamming folks with visuals, roadside billboards speaking the virtues of medical cannabis, TV commercials doing more of the same. Public access Television speaking on the medical cannabis virtues, as announcements down playing the "BS" of prohibition. That stuff has been going on steady for a couple of years now. But what do we have here? Nothing, Hawaii wasn't even suppose to grow hair on their nuts this legislative season. They weren't even picked to be part of the six states that were projected to legalize next! But Hawaii came flying outta the gate first! Which prompted local pro cannabis activist to take up arms. That's how that news travelled fast to us! But now it's your turn Oahu & Kauai residents. Call your elected officials ASAP! Big Island state senators, F. Hanohano, Ruderman are both supporting these bills! But it goes way beyond a few senators backing it. Our local government needs to hear us folks! Call today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2013)

Here a few more shots of the BK/PK, I'm starting to see some variance in the phenos.



Dr. Greenie,

Here's the YB/TW cut, she's started to take off this week, one cut didn't make it, the other is staring to green up, but this girly is in the lead! There is a yellow leaf about half way down, it's trying hard as hell to green up, i know i should probably prune it off, i just want to see how resilient the little leaf really is ....BTW the silver seems to be working, i believe I'm beginning to see male flowers forming on my test plant should know for sure any day now...yeah!!


----------



## 808killahz (Jan 25, 2013)

For all the Oahu peeps... Here you go! A list of ALL current Senate and House Reps... No excuses! after reading Puna's post I got to thinking... I dont even know who my Reps are. Well here it is. Sorry forgot to add the districts they are for but oh well hope it helps the cause....

Senator

Chun Oakland , Suzanne (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 226
Phone 808-586-6130
Fax 808-586-6131
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Dela Cruz , Donovan M. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 202
Phone 808-586-6090
Fax 808-586-6091
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Espero , Will (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 231
Phone 808-586-6360
Fax 808-586-6361
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Gabbard , Mike (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 201
Phone 808-586-6830
Fax 808-586-6679
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Galuteria , Brickwood (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 221
Phone 808-586-6740
Fax 808-586-6829
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Hee , Clayton (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 407
Phone 808-586-7330
Fax 808-586-7334
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Ige , David Y. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 208
Phone 808-586-6230
Fax 808-586-6231
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Ihara , Les Jr. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 220
Phone 808-586-6250
Fax 808-586-6251
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Kidani , Michelle N. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 228
Phone 808-586-7100
Fax 808-586-7109
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Kim , Donna Mercado (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 409
Phone 808-587-7200
Fax 808-587-7205
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Nishihara , Clarence K. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 204
Phone 808-586-6970
Fax 808-586-6879
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Shimabukuro , Maile S.L. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 222
Phone 808-586-7793
Fax 808-586-7797
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Slom , Sam (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 214
Phone 808-586-8420
Fax 808-586-8426
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Taniguchi , Brian T. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 219
Phone 808-586-6460
Fax 808-586-6461
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Thielen , Laura H. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 223
Phone 808-587-8388
Fax 808-587-7240
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Tokuda , Jill N. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 218
Phone 808-587-7215
Fax 808-587-7220
E-Mail: [email protected]

Senator
Wakai , Glenn (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 216
Phone 808-586-8585
Fax 808-586-8588
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Aquino , Henry J.C. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 419
Phone 808-586-6520
Fax 808-586-6521
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Awana , Karen (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 403
Phone 808-586-8465
Fax 808-586-8469
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Belatti , Della Au (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 331
Phone 808-586-9425
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Brower , Tom (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 315
Phone 808-586-8520
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Cabanilla , Rida T.R. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 442
Phone 808-586-6080
Fax 808-586-6081
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Cachola , Romy M. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 435
Phone 808-586-6010
Fax 808-586-6011
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Cheape , Lauren Kealohilani (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 303
Phone 808-586-9490
Fax 808-586-9496
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Choy , Isaac W. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 404
Phone 808-586-8475
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Cullen , Ty J.K. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 316
Phone 808-586-8490
Fax 808-586-8494
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Fale , Richard Lee (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 319
Phone 808-586-6380
Fax 808-586-6381
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Fukumoto , Beth (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 333
Phone 808-586-9460
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Har , Sharon E. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 438
Phone 808-586-8500
Fax 808-586-8504
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Hashem , Mark J. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 326
Phone 808-586-6510
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Ichiyama , Linda (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 327
Phone 808-586-6220
Fax 808-586-6221
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Ito , Ken (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 432
Phone 808-586-8470
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Johanson , Aaron Ling (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 427
Phone 808-586-9470
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Jordan , Jo (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 323
Phone 808-586-8460
Fax
E-Mail: [email protected]ov

Representative
Kobayashi , Bertrand (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 304
Phone 808-586-6310
Fax 808-586-6311
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Lee , Chris (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 436
Phone 808-586-9450
Fax 808-586-9456
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Luke , Sylvia (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 306
Phone 808-586-6200
Fax 808-586-6201
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
McDermott , Bob (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 330
Phone 808-586-9730
Fax 808-586-9738
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Mizuno , John M. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 439
Phone 808-586-6050
Fax 808-586-6051
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Nishimoto , Scott Y. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 421
Phone 808-586-8515
Fax 808-586-8519
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Ohno , Takashi (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 332
Phone 808-586-9415
Fax 808-586-9421
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Oshiro , Marcus R. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 424
Phone 808-586-6700
Fax 808-586-6702
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Rhoads , Karl (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 302
Phone 808-586-6180
Fax 808-586-6189
E-Mail: [email protected]
Representative
Saiki , Scott K. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 434
Phone 808-586-8485
Fax 808-586-8489
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Say , Calvin K.Y. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 433
Phone 808-586-6900
Fax 808-586-6910
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Takai , K. Mark (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 426
Phone 808-586-8455
Fax 808-586-8459
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Takayama , Gregg (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 324
Phone 808-586-6340
Fax 808-586-6341
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Takumi , Roy M. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 444
Phone 808-586-6170
Fax 808-586-6171
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Thielen , Cynthia (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 443
Phone 808-586-6480
Fax 808-586-6481
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Ward , Gene (R)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 318
Phone 808-586-6420
Fax 808-586-6421
E-Mail: [email protected]

Representative
Yamane , Ryan I. (D)
Hawaii State Capitol, Room 420
Phone 808-586-6150
Fax 808-586-6151
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 25, 2013)

What was that list again? The people that need a bullet in the head?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 26, 2013)

808killahz, good looking out brah. Hopefully some of our rather lazy individuals will make a call, or send an email. The backlash by the HPD has already started up in full swing too! Let the "BS" begin!!!! I think originally there was over 14 or 15 bills that were introduced this legislative season that pertained to cannabis in one form or another. You know how many of these bills are still around waiting to be heard? Maybe one or two folks! PLEASE FUCKING MAKE THE CALL IF YOU LIVE ON OAHU, we are literally running out of time.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 26, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> 808killahz, good looking out brah. Hopefully some of our rather lazy individuals will make a call, or send an email. The backlash by the HPD has already started up in full swing too! Let the "BS" begin!!!! I think originally there was over 14 or 15 bills that were introduced this legislative season that pertained to cannabis in one form or another. You know how many of these bills are still around waiting to be heard? Maybe one or two folks! PLEASE FUCKING MAKE THE CALL IF YOU LIVE ON OAHU, we are literally running out of time.


Puna what about that guy Josh Green from Kona who has made it his mission to block all MMJ bills


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 26, 2013)

Grapestomper Twisted si x( ECSD x Col Gold ) or Twisted Gold  Jack H x Col Gold


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> You'll surly catch more flys with sugar Puna, calling people lazy and expecting them to jump on your bandwagon is loony. We all know how important this is, but fucking come dude insulting the base of people that you really need on your side isn't going to do much for the cause! I think everybody has or will do their part.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

This is the plant treated with CS. The picture isn't very revealing sorry about that, I ended up treating the wrong plant (i miss labeled the subject plant) needless to say i won't be using this plant to make seeds, I have no issues turning plants to make seeds, but i"m not a fan of using female pollen to breed. The subject plant is going to be culled today. Good news is the CS works!(thanks a million Shecky for walking me through it!!!!) Next short season is going to be the season of the S1's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This is the plant treated with CS. The picture isn't very revealing sorry about that, I ended up treating the wrong plant (i miss labeled the subject plant) needless to say i won't be using this plant to make seeds, I have no issues turning plants to make seeds, but i"m not a fan of using female pollen to breed. The subject plant is going to be culled today. Good news is the CS works!(thanks a million Shecky for walking me through it!!!!) Next short season is going to be the season of the S1's.
> 
> View attachment 2497490


dudeski !! hit a yumoldt x trainwreck down the road for me. I still got the CS but haven't got the time to do it and keep up with it.

by the way that cut turn clone looks good Coots. stoked that at least one of them came out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dudeski !! hit a yumoldt x trainwreck down the road for me. I still got the CS but haven't got the time to do it and keep up with it.
> 
> by the way that cut turn clone looks good Coots. stoked that at least one of them came out


Eh Doc,

I can do that for sure! I'll nail the cut that's a little slow to root (I'm pretty sure it's alive) Did you want the plant back "turned" (still alive) or just the pollen from it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Doc,
> 
> I can do that for sure! I'll nail the cut that's a little slow to root (I'm pretty sure it's alive) Did you want the plant back "turned" (still alive) or just the pollen from it?


just da pollen would be solid coots. thanks brah. and take your time, no rush.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's the RP/DNA promos germ rate was 6/6.....even the whore joined the party (LA Women)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just da pollen would be solid coots. thanks brah. and take your time, no rush.


rajahz!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

These are the same strains from seed. One was grown in SS the other was grown with FF Marine Cuisine scratched into SH mix #4.....which is which?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> These are the same strains from seed. One was grown in SS the other was grown with FF Marine Cuisine scratched into SH mix #4.....which is which?
> 
> View attachment 2497695


I'm gonna guess SS on the left?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 26, 2013)

When you say SS what are you talking about?
Seen this the other day while I was surfing the forums, made me crack a laugh. . .

[video=youtube_share;Qw9oX-kZ_9k]http://youtu.be/Qw9oX-kZ_9k[/video]​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> When you say SS what are you talking about?
> Seen this the other day while I was surfing the forums, made me crack a laugh. . .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Qw9oX-kZ_9k]http://youtu.be/Qw9oX-kZ_9k[/video]​


super soil. subcool style.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> When you say SS what are you talking about?
> Seen this the other day while I was surfing the forums, made me crack a laugh. . .
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Qw9oX-kZ_9k]http://youtu.be/Qw9oX-kZ_9k[/video]​


SS= Sub Cool's Super Soil


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys
Just mixed up some dirt the other day, pretty basic recipe for the next round of keiki's, but after seeing that picture. . .all I got to say is _loose money_! Tell me what you guys think, I mixed up 12 liters of Roots Organic Original(using up the rest of the bags I got lying around then I'm going to switch soils as Cooter recommended), 4 liters of Coco, 2 liters of pumice, 2 liters of perlite, and 4 liters of EWC. To that I added 2 tablespoons of HF T&F, and 2 tablespoons dolomite to every 1 gallon of soil. Any thoughts? Could I use this as my base to make some SS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thanks guys
> Just mixed up some dirt the other day, pretty basic recipe for the next round of keiki's, but after seeing that picture. . .all I got to say is _loose money_! Tell me what you guys think, I mixed up 12 liters of Roots Organic Original(using up the rest of the bags I got lying around then I'm going to switch soils as Cooter recommended), 4 liters of Coco, 2 liters of pumice, 2 liters of perlite, and 4 liters of EWC. To that I added 2 tablespoons of HF T&F, and 2 tablespoons dolomite to every 1 gallon of soil. Any thoughts? Could I use this as my base to make some SS?


That should work pretty killer Spliff, are you going to scratch in a flower fert?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I gues i'll join in on this keiki action, since I got some going that I'm excited about and it feels good to be starting from seed again.


Heres Some seeds I made with freebies I got. Purple Bud x Kandy Kush,and Kandy Kush. I threw an organically grown Romulan x Blueberry in their to from outside because one KK seedling was a runt so I pulled it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 26, 2013)

Super Silver Haze x Cheese decided to join the party  
I can see some more late sprouters coming out of the rooters too, just waiting on them to sprout then these will be put in solo's!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That should work pretty killer Spliff, are you going to scratch in a flower fert?


I could. . .what do you think? I was thinking some AACT's. Could I use that mix as a base for SS, SS is suppose to be water only but I was going to feed with some ewc/molasses tea's early on and some fungi dom tea's in bloom because HF has so much bacteria but no fungi. I know this mix would work fine I guess I'm just worried about the HF messing it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I could. . .what do you think? I was thinking some AACT's. Could I use that mix as a base for SS, SS is suppose to be water only but I was going to feed with some ewc/molasses tea's early on and some fungi dom tea's in bloom because HF has so much bacteria but no fungi. I know this mix would work fine I guess I'm just worried about the HF messing it up.


AACT's will work if they're strong enough, but I'd keep a flowering fert handy just in case. I've had really good luck finishing plants by scratching in some high (P) guano and sea kelp during flower, and i watered with bubbled EM-1 and sucanat...plants finish with a nice fade


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay Guys the plant on the left was in the FF MC. I was blown away at the size of the root ball. I know the FF MC has some synthetic ferts/ nitrates in it, and I'm okay with it. I've taken some of the spent soil that contained the FF MC and brewed an AACT with it....it foamed up nice so i dont think it the synthetic ferts fuck up the micro-herd to much.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2013)

The alpha and omega of the short seasons .


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> AACT's will work if they're strong enough, but I'd keep a flowering fert handy just in case. I've had really good luck finishing plants by scratching in some high (P) guano and sea kelp during flower, and i watered with bubbled EM-1 and sucanat...plants finish with a nice fade


I completely agree. . . top dressing with the guano will set you up well for the long run.

What sort of sucanat are you using Cooter? I know there are a couple different products out there that label themselves sucanat. I was thinking of trying a supplement with this at day 25 and 40-something this round. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I completely agree. . . top dressing with the guano will set you up well for the long run.
> 
> What sort of sucanat are you using Cooter? I know there are a couple different products out there that label themselves sucanat. I was thinking of trying a supplement with this at day 25 and 40-something this round. . .


Eh Bobo howzit....I'm getting my sucanat from Down to Earth (health food store). They have it in the bulk bins for pretty cheap, they have some packaged shit too and they'll get ya by the short hairs for it too! greedy fuckers!...lol.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2013)

old plant , first pistal was noted on friday 11/9 .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

pepperbelly said:


> The alpha and omega of the short seasons .
> 
> View attachment 2497867


awesome peps!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I completely agree. . . top dressing with the guano will set you up well for the long run.
> . I was thinking of trying a supplement with this at day 25 and 40-something this round. . .


Go for it, I water with it every watering during flower, once the plant stops sucking up a lot water then its just plain water.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2013)

right on , thanks G , Coot , Bobo for the rep !


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Go for it, I water with it every watering during flower, once the plant stops sucking up a lot water then its just plain water.



thanks coot.

whaddya normally mix per gallon? couple tablespoons?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> thanks coot.
> 
> whaddya normally mix per gallon? couple tablespoons?


I've been using a hand full of EM-1 Bran with about 5 tablespoons of sucant in a 5 gallon bucket. Whats cool is once you use up the tea all you have to do is fill the bucket back up with 5 tablespoons of sucanat and it'll foam right back up.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2013)

The softbottom elevated planter .... the vision has become reality .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Badass Pep! It's a giant air-pot! Genius!


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Badass Pep! It's a giant air-pot! Genius!


Coot ...........im telling you man, vision quest all the way , in a dream i coated the basket with righteous earthly supplements from a tank sprayer and the roots sang out like a choir in appreciation.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 26, 2013)

thumb thru pictures and compare growth rate of this plant in 4 different settings, potted 1 & 3 gal , hoop hizzz planter , and of course the new "air pot " ( thanks coot ) nearly 20cu ft of floating medium . holyshit !


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> AACT's will work if they're strong enough, but I'd keep a flowering fert handy just in case. I've had really good luck finishing plants by scratching in some high (P) guano and sea kelp during flower, and i watered with bubbled EM-1 and sucanat...plants finish with a nice fade


Sounds solid, and thanks for the always lending a "green" helping hand. Appreciate it braddah!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 27, 2013)

I never made teas before but like what I see from you guys. Here is Twisted Gold lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 27, 2013)

707 Head hShe is 4 ft tall


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 27, 2013)

The last Jack over 5 ft


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> These are the same strains from seed. One was grown in SS the other was grown with FF Marine Cuisine scratched into SH mix #4.....which is which?
> 
> View attachment 2497695



Yep, I was gonna guess the one on the right is the SS. The root ball is bigger cause she is looking for food. Which plant grew better?

After using for SS for 3 or so years now, I would add more potassium in the form of kelp to that recipe. After starting to reuse my soil, I noticed K defficiencies first. Plus K will help with the N and P utilization.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

big roots, big fruits


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

Was up Pimp? Waves been good over there yeah? Was sooo good over here yesterday, until I stuck my fin up my ass on a big backside barrel......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Yep, I was gonna guess the one on the right is the SS. The root ball is bigger cause she is looking for food. Which plant grew better?
> 
> After using for SS for 3 or so years now, I would add more potassium in the form of kelp to that recipe. After starting to reuse my soil, I noticed K defficiencies first. Plus K will help with the N and P utilization.


Eh brah, those plants were Sheckys bk/pk, i had to trans plant them and put them into flower a little earlier than I wanted too. The verdict is still out on final weight and what not. I&#8217;ve got 7 in SS and 3 in FF MC. I know this isn&#8217;t the fairest comparison either; I should have used clones, but i used the "from seed" as a starting point/ baseline measurement, if I can get the same results from the clones I&#8217;ll use the FF MC as part of my veg strategy.

Thanks for the input on the recycled SS, do amend the recycled SS or just reuse it? I&#8217;ve never used a 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] generation SS recycle.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Was up Pimp? Waves been good over there yeah? Was sooo good over here yesterday, until I stuck my fin up my ass on a big backside barrel......


wassup dude. yup, waves been good, but haven't been surfing to much. caught the flu about 2 weeks ago and only now it's starting to fade. 

[email protected] fin up the ass. I never had a fin go up there, lol, but I've been cut by fins before. hope it didn't tear you a new asshole


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Was up Pimp? Waves been good over there yeah? Was sooo good over here yesterday, until I stuck my fin up my ass on a big backside barrel......


I hope that fin wasn't shaped like a large summer sausage...lol


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> The last Jack over 5 ftView attachment 2499231View attachment 2499232View attachment 2499233


blends in to its surroundings very well


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Eh brah, those plants were Sheckys bk/pk, i had to trans plant them and put them into flower a little earlier than I wanted too. The verdict is still out on final weight and what not. I&#8217;ve got 7 in SS and 3 in FF MC. I know this isn&#8217;t the fairest comparison either; I should have used clones, but i used the "from seed" as a starting point/ baseline measurement, if I can get the same results from the clones I&#8217;ll use the FF MC as part of my veg strategy.
> 
> Thanks for the input on the recycled SS, do amend the recycled SS or just reuse it? I&#8217;ve never used a 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] generation SS recycle.



I was using a hot batch for the 3rd time without ammending just to see what the plants used up first.....but I was teaing the whole time and foliar feeding.....been using a fair bit of the FF dry for my strawberries/grapes/apple/natives/bluberries/lettuce/etc....

Got the KF, mahalo fer dat...stoked to run em.........you may have to send us a cut of that BK/PK!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup dude. yup, waves been good, but haven't been surfing to much. caught the flu about 2 weeks ago and only now it's starting to fade.
> 
> [email protected] fin up the ass. I never had a fin go up there, lol, but I've been cut by fins before. hope it didn't tear you a new asshole


Dang flu! Yeah, was the second time i cut the fuck out of my ass with my fin....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 28, 2013)

That mix I made is killer Cooter, when I poured it out of my container to mix it today the dirt was pretty much glued together wit hyphae, it held the shape of the container perfectly; this colony get mana! I never even activated or moistened it yet either. Just got done mixing up my own SS, used Sub's recipe but added some other goodies I had around. Feeling better, now that I'm getting back on my feet. Nice sunny day over here on the BI, sorry to hear about the flu Doc glad your feeling better. Maxicrop works killer for a K supplement, Sub's SS is real low in potassium(I think it's so low to ensure he doesn't get a N,Ca,or Mag deficiency). I recycle my soil, I throw banana's in my compost/worm bin for K.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> That mix I made is killer Cooter, when I poured it out of my container to mix it today the dirt was pretty much glued together wit hyphae, it held the shape of the container perfectly; this colony get mana! I never even activated or moistened it yet either. Just got done mixing up my own SS, used Sub's recipe but added some other goodies I had around. Feeling better, now that I'm getting back on my feet. Nice sunny day over here on the BI, sorry to hear about the flu Doc glad your feeling better. Maxicrop works killer for a K supplement, Sub's SS is real low in potassium(I think it's so low to ensure he doesn't get a N,Ca,or Mag deficiency). I recycle my soil, I throw banana's in my compost/worm bin for K.


Awesome Spliff! Sounds like your plants are going to love that mix! I think Sub is light in K because he uses roots organic as a base soil, which is coco based, I'm going going to swear to this, but if you use coco as part of your medium you can lighten up on the K since coco is already a good source of K.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is Subcool's response to a earlier thread from like 2 weeks ago about this exact same question. 

Source: [url]https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/448941-anyone-add-bit-k-super.html[/URL]


"*It doesn't lack potassium I am not sure where this comes from, if it did I wouldn't be harvesting 6-10 ounces plants dripping with resin and hard as rocks!"

Sub *


Later in the thread JTR bushes further explains: 
*




"The K comes from two places in super soil. #1 is the kelp meal that Aurora mixes in with the Roots soil. #2 is the K that is released over time from all the coco in the Roots soil. As coir breaks down, it releases K over time. That's why when using liquid mineral ferts in straight coco, you have to back the K off a bit in your mix so you don't lock out Ca, Mg, and N."*


​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

Also glad to hear your feeling better too Spliff! Heath is Wealth man! I've been dodging the public lately in the event i hacked on by some sick fuck'n scrappers! I still can't figure whys it so difficult to cover your cake hole prior to coughing or sneezing, i always get that dusty old cunt next to me in line at the store hacking away like she's fucking Doc Holiday or something...lmao! I swear the next person who coughs on me I'm going to follow them to their car and shit out a nice hood ornament for them, a nice swirly one too!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think Sub is light in K because he uses roots organic as a base soil, which is coco based, I'm going going to swear to this, but if you use coco as part of your medium you can lighten up on the K since coco is already a good source of K.


My base for super soil was 6 parts Roots Organic, 2 Parts Coco, 2 Parts EWC(homemade),2 Parts Pumice, 2 Parts Perlite with 2 TBS HF and Dolomite to every gallon.
I also added some Maxicrop,Oyster Shell,Crab Meal,ect for my SS mix. I hope it's not too much K! I bought the ticket, time to take the ride


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Here is Subcool's response to a earlier thread from like 2 weeks ago about this exact same question.
> 
> Source: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/448941-anyone-add-bit-k-super.html
> 
> ...


I knew i saw that before...I don't use roots so I've never run into the K problem.(you know how much i love FFOF and Roots..lol) The best SS recipe I've used/made was Sub's SS using only half the recommended amendments (with the exception of dolomite) and then water with high P and K teas, if i'm being lazy then i scratch in some guano and kelp and water with EM-1 and sucanat


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My base for super soil was 6 parts Roots Organic, 2 Parts Coco, 2 Parts EWC(homemade),2 Parts Pumice, 2 Parts Perlite with 2 TBS HF and Dolomite to every gallon.
> I also added some Maxicrop,Oyster Shell,Crab Meal,ect for my SS mix. I hope it's not too much K! I bought the ticket, time to take the ride


If it ends up being a little too hot, mix in some inert soil to thin it out a bit


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Also glad to hear your feeling better too Spliff! Heath is Wealth man! I've been dodging the public lately in the event i hacked on by some sick fuck'n scrappers! I still can't figure whys it so difficult to cover your cake hole prior to coughing or sneezing, i always get that dusty old cunt next to me in line at the store hacking away like she's fucking Doc Holiday or something...lmao! I swear the next person who coughs on me I'm going to follow them to their car and shit out a nice hood ornament for them, a nice swirly one too!


Hahaha, what goes around comes around karma will serve justice; that's why they're sick in the first place. lol
Just have to remember that what doesn't kill ya only makes you stronger


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If it ends up being a little too hot, mix in some inert soil to thin it out a bit


Yeah, not RO!


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup dude. yup, waves been good, but haven't been surfing to much. caught the flu about 2 weeks ago and only now it's starting to fade.
> 
> [email protected] fin up the ass. I never had a fin go up there, lol, but I've been cut by fins before. hope it didn't tear you a new asshole


hey, that's no joking matter! Back in mid 70's on Maui, my buddy and I are surfing the "Lane", big left at Hookipa. Well my buddy took off on a wave that bottomed out. He free fell about 8 feet, and landed squarely on his fin. The fin had logged itself between my friend's "nut sack", and his "asshole". I believe the word I'm looking for is "taint", that spot in-between nuts & asshole. He had to have Maui Memorial operate on his area there. Back in the early 70's everybody knew everybody. His taint was a big conversation on Maui for weeks after that! Since 80% of operating room knew him, even the gay orderly who got to shave his asshole & nuts. His only saving grace, no internet back then!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

God, and the fins were way bigger back then!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> , no internet back then!


 must have been a real pain in the ass without the .net...lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 29, 2013)

Question Making a SS mix with Sunshine #4 as base what about the K in this mix?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Question Making a SS mix with Sunshine #4 as base what about the K in this mix?


I like to amend it with sea kelp meal for K


----------



## sundreams53 (Jan 29, 2013)

So I'm new to this whole growing your own idea. I want to grow outside I have a pretty private backyard, what kind of seeds do you guys suggest? And by reading these forums growing my own seems to be more complicated than I thought. I feel like I need an instruction manual ) Obviously I was naive to think I could just plant like I would my vegetables. Wish there were dispenaries or something because I think by the time I grow succesfully I'll have to renew my card )


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So I'm new to this whole growing your own idea. I want to grow outside I have a pretty private backyard, what kind of seeds do you guys suggest? And by reading these forums growing my own seems to be more complicated than I thought. I feel like I need an instruction manual ) Obviously I was naive to think I could just plant like I would my vegetables. Wish there were dispenaries or something because I think by the time I grow succesfully I'll have to renew my card )


Most people over complicate cannabis cultivation, It's not called weed for nothing, weeds typically grow all by themselves just fine an dandy without human interference, so why would growing cannabis be any different. 

I'd suggest getting a book and then come to a .net forum for advice, after reading a few book on subject you'll quickly realize that most of the advice comes from the parrots growing bag seed in their mothers basement. Lucky for you, you found the right thread there are a lot of growers here that lend solid advice. 

Seed advice is very subjective. What are your aliments? Are you using cannabis as a medicine? or for recreational purposes? or maybe both?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's the BK/PK 3 day into flower! They've put on 4" in 3 days.


Eh DR this should give you a stiffy, this pheno looks like every main-liners wet dream.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the BK/PK 3 day into flower! They've put on 4" in 3 days.
> View attachment 2501952
> 
> Eh DR this should give you a stiffy, this pheno looks like every main-liners wet dream.
> View attachment 2501962View attachment 2501964


looks just like da momma.... and yes, I did get a stiffy  good stuff coots!


----------



## sundreams53 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've read articles on growing but no books, I thought I could just grow it naturally, but then I read all these different things on this site about nitrogen, silver, fertilizer, etc and it confused me. I will be using for anxiety, ptsd. Honestly I've smoked for years but I've never known about different strains or what not, I've just gotten whatever I could from friends of friends. I know Hawaii doesn't have dispensaries but are there local places I can get seeds? 
I was on vacation in Ct and got some seeds from a friend. I put them in wet paper towel 5 days ago and they have not germinated so I'm assuming they are too old or just not viable. I know it was probably a long shot, I'm still holding out hope that they will sprout. Even though I grew up here I have no connections here as I just moved back two years ago. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I like to amend it with sea kelp meal for K


I made a double mix with 4 bales of Sunshine how much would you reccomend for this amount? You can sign a wavior lol Just want some diffrent thoughts thanks Coot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> I made a double mix with 4 bales of Sunshine how much would you reccomend for this amount? You can sign a wavior lol Just want some diffrent thoughts thanks CootView attachment 2501984


I use 1 pound of seal kelp per bail...so maybe 4 or 5 lbs. I totally dig the raised bed! Are you gearing up for some monsters?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 29, 2013)

alright Pep, that is basically how my friend did his rows. he had two long (40 ft x 3 ft wide) beds and another shorter bed about 20ft. under a greenhouse top. he grew some mad plants in there bro, you are gonna have a monster in that bed come summer. i hope you found a non hermy strain bro, would be heartache to get it that big again and have to go thru that. good job bro, good luck on long season.


----------



## sundreams53 (Jan 29, 2013)

So just wondering which strains people have had luck growing outside on Oahu


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 29, 2013)

*`, `]


Highhawyn! said:


> alright Pep, that is basically how my friend did his rows. he had two long (40 ft x 3 ft wide) beds and another shorter bed about 20ft. under a greenhouse top. he grew some mad plants in there bro, you are gonna have a monster in that bed come summer. i hope you found a non hermy strain bro, would be heartache to get it that big again and have to go thru that. good job bro, good luck on long season.


Good lookin out man, thank you H ! ..... so yeah, ... plan to keep a decent log goin as usual on these Bodhi's . 
Took a big hit and had 6 more males show yesterday , replenished by goin all in with the ones ive held in potted veg.
its one thing to die , to die in pain is another ....... fucking cancer


----------



## greencrew (Jan 29, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So just wondering which strains people have had luck growing outside on Oahu



og kush so far just starting out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So just wondering which strains people have had luck growing outside on Oahu


Just about any strain brah....You live in the "Mecca" of cannabis cultivation, I've grown in Cali and in the Islands....Hawaii produces the finest cannabis on the planet regardless of where the genetics originated from. So feel free to plant whatever you want, time and experience will prove this to you.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.khon2.com/news/local/story/Pets-with-a-purpose-Debate-to-allow-more-chickens/buqUagOHr0OCFGFLzF0gGA.cspx

similar to another 7 limit bill im in favor of !


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 31, 2013)

I use to have chickens on Big Island. I had five Rhode Island Reds, and three local style chickens. The Reds laid lovely brown eggs daily. The other laid their white eggs. But if you're an egg person it's good. I enjoyed them around free ranging. They will clear your property of Centipedes in no time. Do they stink, only if you let them! Korean farmers here are using IMO's to help keep smell down to almost nothing in animal farms on Big Island.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2013)

What is an IMO?


----------



## Sheckster (Jan 31, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What is an IMO?


IMO
In My Opinion...











but it probably means "Indigenous Micro-Organism" in this case


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 31, 2013)

Wassup Mohican, I'm thinking about getting some Black Malawi(Black Russian x Durban Poison) x Cherry Malawi) for this years season. I know some people are cringing hearing that, but I love Durban. Big fan of Malawi too.
Any tips on Malawi? I've read it's a light feeding strain, that likes lots of root room and some lower branch pruning. Mahalo~


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey SAML,

I did get some burnt tips as she went in to flower. She lost all of her water leaves and just had cola leaves. She could have gone another month if she was growing in paradise 

I am going to try a hempy grow indoors and see how long I can flower her. I had root issues with my indoor last year. I will veg less this time and just grow a small happy cola.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Jan 31, 2013)

Quick question, when u guys germinate using water in cup method, is the cup exposed to light or placed in a dark area? Just wondering. Mahalos braddahs.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 31, 2013)

808HI said:


> Quick question, when u guys germinate using water in cup method, is the cup exposed to light or placed in a dark area? Just wondering. Mahalos braddahs.


Aloha 808HI,

I place mine in a dark area, stable warm temps help too. When you put them in a cup with water your just hydrating the seeds and giving them a jump start by getting all their enzymes and hormones up and going. In no longer than 48 hours they should be put into soil or a moist paper towel(I use rapid rooters because they don't take up much room)to germinate.



Mohican said:


> Hey SAML,
> 
> I did get some burnt tips as she went in to flower. She lost all of her water leaves and just had cola leaves. She could have gone another month if she was growing in paradise
> 
> ...


Thanks man I'm giving indoor a try to, check out my journal if you get the chance. 


Edit: Hey guys what do you think about ace potting soil?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 1, 2013)

pepperbelly said:


> The softbottom elevated planter .... the vision has become reality .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sawhorses ya got there pepp 
Check this vid out. . .
[video=youtube;RsVyYNy0GqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsVyYNy0GqQ[/video]


----------



## sundreams53 (Feb 2, 2013)

So the random seeds I tried to germinate definitely died P I don't think they were good but it was worth a shot. So now to order or buy some seeds, but before I do some questions. Do all strains smell? I have my card so I'm not worried about breaking any laws but still I don't really want my neighbors to know that I am growing. When I looked online I saw some seeds that said no smell.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 4, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So the random seeds I tried to germinate definitely died P I don't think they were good but it was worth a shot. So now to order or buy some seeds, but before I do some questions. Do all strains smell? I have my card so I'm not worried about breaking any laws but still I don't really want my neighbors to know that I am growing. When I looked online I saw some seeds that said no smell.


There are some genetics out there that are very limited as far as smell goes. I hear Northern Lights crosses carry this trait very often and so do some Haze crosses. 

A friends NL/Haze smelled pretty much like Manoa Park, no signs of "bud smell" until you touch them/open up a bud. On the other hand, another pheno stunk to high ass heaven....

Good luck.


----------



## 808HI (Feb 4, 2013)

Dumb question alert, so after I place seeds in water, what happens if they don't split and show a all taproot? Dies that mean their no good, or do I still place them in rapid rooters. So far I have had super bad germ rates. Just wanna make sure I'm doing my part correct. Mahalos


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 4, 2013)

808HI said:


> Dumb question alert, so after I place seeds in water, what happens if they don't split and show a all taproot? Dies that mean their no good, or do I still place them in rapid rooters. So far I have had super bad germ rates. Just wanna make sure I'm doing my part correct. Mahalos


Are any of them still floating? If they are, stir 'em with your finger and they will most likely sink (shouldn't they sink, they may need to sit a little longer...). How long have they been in the water? Spliff suggests leaving them in no longer than 48 hours, at which point you should throw them in a moist paper towel (where they will show taproot) or just throw 'em in the rooters. Good luck!

EDIT: If you have some source of heat, that would help. I leave my seeds on a corner of my cable box and it warms them up nicely...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 4, 2013)

808HI the good ones will show taproot in less than 48 hours. I got a lot of genetics to get through so if mine don't show tap then I throw them in my compost. That doesn't mean your seeds aren't good though, some seeds take up to 14 days to germinate, so don't give up hope. After you soaked your seeds, throw them in soil or rapid rooters. Or forget what I say totally and just do what is easiest for you. All I can offer is advice, it's up to you to listen to your plants. Gotta remember this is weed, just stick it in the dirt, water and let nature take course.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 4, 2013)

I have four NYC HP-13 f-2s going right now. THree outta the four smell like Ammonia on somedays, and on others cat piss with a hint of ass. Kinda like having the tip of your pinky in the old lady's buttonhole. I was expecting a hashplant smell!?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you make those f-2's? They look nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Kinda like having the tip of your pinky in the old lady's buttonhole.


ROTFLMAO....Brah i seriously spit my coffee on on my computer screen while reading this...fucking classic!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2013)

BK/PK ended up with 5 females.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2013)

Got this from Doctor D!
 

 

[h=1]CALL TO ACTION: HOUSE BILLS 667 AND 668, for the combined House Health Committee and Public Safety Committees hearing this coming Friday morning, February 8, 2013 .[/h]  
 Aloha,
May I take this chance to thank all who provided testimony for HB669, a bill to legalize cannabis. There was a great and record breaking showing. Let&#8217;s do it again! Also, you will have to submit it yourself. I can't submit it for you.

FOR HB 667 AND 668, TESTIMONY NEEDS TO BE SUBMITTED 24 HOURS IN ADVANCE.

Now, this is where we need a really good showing, to make significant and substantial changes for the medical cannabis program. The rights of medical patients will be far more than for the common recreational user, if legalization comes through.

I am passing along the information from Charlie once again. Remember, even if it is just a short piece or even one line, it counts as a vote in our column. JUST WRITE SOMETHING!
Take a look at the suggestions by Charlie, they are really good. I can't make any better suggestions so I am passing them along. There is a lot of great information included so go through it carefully. Also, remember to get your family and friends involved. Ask them to do it for all the patients and people who are suffering.

CHANGING THE PROGRAM TO BE RUN BY THE DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH RATHER THAN BY THE NARCOTICS ENFORCEMENT DIVISION OF THE DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY WILL GREATLY IMPROVE THE PROGRAM AND HELP MANY MORE PEOPLE. IT WILL GREATLY REDUCE THE FEAR AND STIGMAS ASSOCIATED WITH CANNABIS THERAPY, THEREBY IMPROVING AND BLESSING THE LIVES OF MANY MORE PEOPLE. . IT IS TIME FOR THE TRUTH OF SCIENCE AND MEDICINE TO TRIUMP OVER FEAR AND IGNORANCE! 
David J. Barton, MD
Board Certified Pain Medicine Physician
Former General and Cancer Surgeon/ Plastic Surgeon
CMO, Malama First, LLC
_______________________________________________________
FROM CHARLIE:
Subject: TAKE ACTION - Hearing on moving the medical cannabis program to the Department of Heath on Friday, February 8, 2013

Aloha everyone,
We have two bills being heard on Friday so here is the second notice for the second hearing (which is in the same room and same time as the previous one). 
The House Health and Public Safety committee (in a joint hearing) will be hearing HB 668, a bill that would transfer all jurisdictions over Hawaii's medical cannabis program from the Department of Safety to the Department of Health. The hearing is taking place this Friday, February 8, 2013, at 8:30 am. in room 329. Besides the limited space in the Capitol basement, you can park at Alii Place, entrance off Alakea Street just before Hotel Street. 
Talking points, links to the bill, emails, etc, are all below.
*Because this is a joint hearing, if you are submitting your testimony via email it is better to submit ALL testimony to both the Health Committee and the Public Safety Committee. *
Please let me know if you have any questions. We need to keep up the momentum and get as much written testimony to the committees as we can!
Mahalo in advance for your continued work to improve Hawaii's medical cannabis program. 
-Charlie
*HB 668 &#8211; Relating to Health

What this bill does:* Transfers jurisdiction over Hawaii&#8217;s medical cannabis program from the Department of Public Safety (it is currently housed in the Narcotics Enforcement Division - NED) to the Department of Health (DOH).

*Link to Bill*:* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=668&year=2013

Link to Hearing Notice: http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/hearingnotices/HEARING_HLT-PBS_02-08-13_.HTM

Two ways to submit testimony:*

1) *By Email:* E-mail if less than 5 pages in length, to *BOTH* Committees at *[email protected]* AND *[email protected]*. Please indicate the measure, date and time of the hearing. Email sent to individual offices or any other office will not be accepted.

2) *By Web:* Online if less than 4MB in size, at http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/emailtestimony

*USE THE FOLLOWING HEADER:
To*: Representative Della Au Belatti, Health Committee Chair
Representative Henry Aquino, Public Safety Committee Chair
Representative Dee Morikawa, Health Committee Vice-Chair
Representative Kaniela Ing, Public Safety Committee Vice-Chalr
*From:* (Your Name)
*RE:* HB 668 &#8211; Relating to Health
*Hearing:* Friday, February 8, 2013, room 329, 8:30 am
*Position:* Strong Support

Write your own reasons for moving the medical cannabis program from the Department of Public Safety to the Department of Health. It is always a good idea to use your personal experiences and stories. You may also use two or three of the talking points I've provided below. Try to address the details in the bill you are testifying on since there may be some parts you like more than others.


*Over the past 13 years, the Narcotics Enforcement Division (NED) has not shown that it is qualified to manage a public health program:*
1. The NED does not maintain a website on the program and has limited and hard to find information about the program on its current website. Such information is necessary for patients, caregivers, and physicians trying to stay within the law. 
2. The NED does no public health outreach to inform qualifying patients of the existence of the program. Instead it works from an enforcement and control posture that is inconsistent with managing a health program. 
3. The NED requires physicians to obtain application forms for patients whereas other states (e.g. Oregon and Colorado) provide and accept forms from patients themselves and post the blank forms on their websites.
4. In the past, the NED has violated patient confidentiality and put Hawaii&#8217;s sick people at risk by releasing the names and addresses of the registered patients, caregivers and physicians to the media. 


*Hawaii&#8217;s Medical Cannabis program is a health program, not a narcotics enforcement program:*
The medical cannabis program is a public health program conceived out of concern for the health of the seriously ill. It belongs in Hawaii&#8217;s Department of Health. 

a. Of the 18 states plus District of Columbia which have medical marijuana programs, only Hawai&#8216;i and Vermont house them in a law enforcement agency. Other states have placed the program in a state health department. 
b. Placement in the NED is antithetical to the legislative intent of the measure and to the stated mission of the NED; it is a public health program intended to serve the seriously ill.
c. Many patients, caregivers, and physicians are intimidated by dealing with a narcotics enforcement agency; they therefore do not register and face the threat of arrest by state or local authorities.
d. The program&#8217;s placement in NED is in part responsible for the reluctance of many physicians to certify patients. Physicians are concerned that their program applications are reviewed by the same entity that deals with the Drug Enforcement Agency daily on issues of over-prescribing, &#8220;doctor shopping&#8221; and the like. 

e. The law requires DOH to set up a protocol for adding new covered medical conditions for which research indicates that cannabis may be helpful. _This provision is in current law, but has never been implemented. This is the only part of the medical marijuana law for which DOH is responsible_. If the entire program were housed in DOH, it would be more likely to activate this provision. Medical research has advanced in the past 13 years and there are many new conditions/ailments/diseases for which medical cannabis has been shown to be helpful. 


*******************************************
*Charlie Cook*
From: *Charlie Cook* <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, Feb 4, 2013 at 7:51 PM
Subject: TAKE ACTION! - House Health Committee Hearing on Improving the Medical Cannabis program this Friday, February 8, 2013
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Aloha everyone,
The House Health committee will be hearing HB 667, a bill that would improve the medical cannabis program in Hawai&#8216;i (see below for all the improvements contained in the bill). 
The hearing is taking place this Friday, February 8, 2013, at 8:30 am in room 329. Besides the limited space in the Capitol basement, you can park at Alii Place, entrance off Alakea Street just before Hotel Street. 
Talking points, links to the bill, emails, etc., are all below.
Please let me know if you have any questions, We need to keep up the momentum and get as much written testimony to the committee as we can! 
Mahalo in advance for your continued work to improve Hawaii's medical cannabis program. 
-Charlie

*HB 667 &#8211; Relating to Medical Marijuana

Bill Summary:* Improves aspects of the Medical Use of Marijuana program. The changes in this bill were suggested by the Medical Cannabis Working Group in 2010, most of them coming from patients themselves (see below for summary of improvements)

*Link to Bill: http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=667&year=2013

Link to Hearing Notice*:* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/hearingnotices/HEARING_HLT-PBS_02-08-13_.HTM

Two ways to submit testimony:*

1) *By Email:* E-mail if less than 5 pages in length, to the Committee at [email protected]. Please indicate the measure, date and time of the hearing. Email sent to individual offices or any other office will not be accepted.

2) *By Web:* Online if less than 4MB in size, at http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/emailtestimony

*USE THE FOLLOWING HEADER:*
To: Representative Della Au Belatti, Chair
Representative Dee Morikawa, Vice-Chair
From: (Your Name)
RE: HB 667 &#8211; Relating to Medical Marijuana
Hearing: Friday, February 8, 2013, 8:30 am, Room 329
Position: Strong Support 

What this bill proposes:
1. Allows registered patients or caregivers to provide usable marijuana or any part of the marijuana plant to any other qualifying patient or caregiver as long as no money is exchanged and that the total amount of marijuana possessed by the recipient does not exceed the &#8220;adequate supply&#8221; permitted by law.
2. Caregivers will be allowed to care for up to 5 qualifying patients (raised from the current 1:1).
3. Qualifying patients shall be immune from searches, seizures, and prosecution for marijuana-related offenses while transporting it. 
4. Out of state qualifying patients who are from states/jurisdictions that allow the medical use of marijuana are authorized to use marijuana while in Hawai&#8216;i as long as they have a valid registry ID card from their home state/jurisdiction (&#8220;reciprocity.&#8221.
5. Increases the amount that qualifying patients and caregivers are allowed to 10 marijuana plants (up from 7) and 5 ounces of usable marijuana (up from 3).
6. Allows reimbursement to caregivers for costs associated with assisting qualifying patients as long as the reimbursement does not include the sale of marijuana.
7. Removes identifying information, such as the location of where the marijuana is grown, from registry cards issued to patients and caregivers.
8. Physicians do not have to disclose the specific medical condition of their qualifying patients to the controlling state Department but just that the patient qualifies for use of medical marijuana,
9. Increases the amount of time for qualifying patients to report any changes of information from 5 days to 10 days.

*Talking Points:*

Write your own reasons for wanting to improve the medical cannabis program. It is always a good idea to use your personal experiences and stories, especially if you have had challenges with the law. You may also use two or three of the talking points I've provided below. Try to address the details in the bill you are testifying on since there may be some parts you like more than others.


*The program was put in place 13 years ago to provide compassionate care to Hawaii&#8217;s sick and debilitated, not to cause them more grief and stress.*



The law has been in place for 13 years without any improvements even though other states and medical advancements have shown how Hawaii&#8217;s program can be improved upon.
Patients are law-abiding citizens who are seriously ill, or who have chronic conditions and who want to comply with the law but find it difficult with the current system.
This measure is needed immediately because although a legal dispensary is being considered by the legislature, it may be some time before they are in operation. In the meantime, patients need improvements in the program.
This measure allows patients and caregivers to help other patients by allowing them to give some of their medicine to qualifying caregivers and patients. This is especially helpful to patients who cannot wait to grow their own, who have had a crop failure, or need seeds or clones to start off with. Also, many patients, such as those undergoing chemotherapy, have debilitating pain, or suffer from immediate symptoms, need medicine immediately, and this bill corrects that portion of the current law.
Patients who choose not to smoke their medicine say that the current limit on how much cannabis they can possess is not sufficient for their needs. Patients require more cannabis when using vaporizers, edibles or tinctures. If they cannot possess sufficient supply, then they are forced to smoke their medicine rather than use their preferred, less harmful method.
 

*Hawai&#8216;i should do a better job of protect patients&#8217; privacy.*


1) This measure protects patient privacy by removing the address where the marijuana is grown from the registry card. Then, if a wallet is stolen or lost, for instance, the location of the marijuana is not revealed.
2) Under this proposal the &#8220;qualifying condition&#8221; of the patient will not be disclosed to the Department running the program.


*Hawai&#8216;i needs to encourage caregivers to help care for the sick who use medical cannabis, not discourage them. *
Caregivers are difficult to find and allowing them to care for additional patients improves patient access to needed medicine.
1) Many patients need caregivers because they are:
a. Too sick to grow their own plants.
b. Live in a location where it is illegal/forbidden (such as in federal housing or in apartment complexes in urban areas).
c. Live in a location where it is dangerous to grow their medicine.
d. Do not have the knowledge, time or space to grow their own medicine.
2) This bill allows caregivers to be reimbursed for the costs they incur (e.g., grow lights, soil, water and electricity costs, time spent growing, travel costs, etc.). 
3) This provides incentives for caregivers to give good care to their patients. And protects them from prosecution by law enforcement officials for &#8220;selling drugs&#8221;. 
*Hawai&#8216;i should permit medical cannabis patients from other medical cannabis jurisdictions to be afforded the same rights as state residents while they are visiting.*

1) In a state with a large tourist industry visitors should be allowed temporary protections from state and county laws.
2) Visiting patients who cannot carry their medicine with them should not have to do without it when they are in Hawai&#8216;i on business or on vacation.
3) A small fee could be assessed for this privilege and access granted to dispensaries if/when they are in place. This would be another source of revenue for the state.
*Charlie Cook
Organizer*
*Medical Cannabis Coalition of Hawaii* 
*Fresh Approach Hawaii*
*[email protected]*
Pamela G. Lichty, MPH
President
Drug Policy Forum of Hawai&#8216;i 
Honolulu, Hawai&#8216;i
Phone: 808 735-8001
Fax: 808 735-2971
Cell: 808 224-3056
[email protected]
www.dpfhi.org


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2013)

Wish I could help, but I am in Cali.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Wish I could help, but I am in Cali.


Voice your opinion anyways Mo! That way when you come to visit us you can ensure safe access to your medication


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey, thanks for those links Cooter! I just sent in testimony for both those bills. Very easy, anybody can do it. I'm also very interested in the legalization bill. They are supposed to vote on that one tomorrow. *Fingers crossed*

Anyway, everybody's plants stay looking cherry! Be safe guys!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 6, 2013)

DelSlow said:


> Hey, thanks for those links Cooter! I just sent in testimony for both those bills. Very easy, anybody can do it. I'm also very interested in the legalization bill. They are supposed to vote on that one tomorrow. *Fingers crossed*
> 
> Anyway, everybody's plants stay looking cherry! Be safe guys!


I don't really think it's a final vote 'Del'? But I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's will be just one more hurdle to pass over heading towards a vote. But, to be perfectly honest. It's not us that is the problem. But in fact our spineless politicians who would rather rush off to a Korean Bar for fucking "hand job", because it's Friday, than work late for some new legislation for the people of the 50th state. No, we got straight up cowards running our state! Tell me why we can't get dispensaries? We are the only medical state without them! We have a democratic Gov., a democratic controlled House & Senate. So why are our politicians such spineless cowards? Washington & Colorado got it done thru "Ballot Initiatives". Guess what? Hawaii's politicians won't allow us to have Ballot Initiatives! Why? Because the people here just might do whaT THE PEOPLE IN COLORADO & WASHINGTON DID! Those two states have activist with money. That's why they got it done so soon. Hawaii, has a bunch of "broke dicks" for activist here. How do I know,...I'm one of them! It takes a lot of money to get this shit done 'Del', and I don't see a George Soros amongst us! It's truly a crying shame that Hawaii ha fallen way behind the curve!


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I don't really think it's a final vote 'Del'? But I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's will be just one more hurdle to pass over heading towards a vote.


No, you're right, they are just deciding if it will pass out of the judicial committee or some shit.



> But, to be perfectly honest. It's not us that is the problem. But in fact our spineless politicians who would rather rush off to a Korean Bar for fucking "hand job", because it's Friday, than work late for some new legislation for the people of the 50th state. No, we got straight up cowards running our state! Tell me why we can't get dispensaries? We are the only medical state without them! We have a democratic Gov., a democratic controlled House & Senate. So why are our politicians such spineless cowards? Washington & Colorado got it done thru "Ballot Initiatives". Guess what? Hawaii's politicians won't allow us to have Ballot Initiatives! Why? Because the people here just might do whaT THE PEOPLE IN COLORADO & WASHINGTON DID! Those two states have activist with money. That's why they got it done so soon. Hawaii, has a bunch of "broke dicks" for activist here. How do I know,...I'm one of them! It takes a lot of money to get this shit done 'Del', and I don't see a George Soros amongst us! It's truly a crying shame that Hawaii ha fallen way behind the curve!


LOL I completely agree with this ^^^

And thank you and everyone else here who is a "broke dick" activist. Getting shit DONE


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 6, 2013)

707 getting ready


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 6, 2013)

GrapeStomper This is Grape Stomper X Monarch (underdawg x chemdawg) These seeds will be avaible soon from Gage Green Gen


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 6, 2013)

I call it Twisted Gold


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Aloha Friday everybody!

I have a correction to make, while talking with Shecky yesterday he determined that the bk/pk is more than likely Pure Kush (Malibu Cut)/Blueberry. I miss read the label the seeds were in  ...lol...But wateva's these plants are truly kicking ass. They are two weeks into flower and the taller phenos have put on 19" in 2 weeks, I'm impressed with the vigor considering the given daylight hours at the moment.

Looks at this genetic anomaly, this leaf has a little variegation in it...pretty cool!



Here's the RP/DNA Promo's and Doc's & KK's YB/TW.....The YB/TW is entering the Dojo today, can't wait to watch this strain get after it, she's like a race horse waiting for the gate to release!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Just learned from Spliff that aloe is an illegal plant to grow.......Jesus, really? getting tired of being "governed down".........
> 
> Spliff, let us know more as ya research.......


Just got some Aloe Vera's from the nursery today. They're still legal just another rumor i heard in crazy ass p-town!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 9, 2013)

Interesting read I found online:

The Testimony Opposing Legalization of Marijuana was spearheaded by Law Enforcement all dressed in blue, one from each county along with Public Safety and Federal ATF. They all fabricated some causal relationship between Marijuana and Gun violence and violent crime. They pointed out that alcoholics can own guns but you can't own a gun if you are a Medical Marijuana Patient. This was all very confusing to the Legislators since this hearing wasn't about guns and everybody knows that alcohol affects judgment and causes violent behavior. Marijuana is associated with high times, laughter and hang loose tranquility exactly the opposite of violence. 

They also pointed out that in California in the big drug gang busts they found that the gangs had guns. The Legalization of Marijuana by capturing the money stream would eliminate that exact problem of drug gangs with guns. 

They also pointed out that in LA there was an explosion in the number of dispensaries. That many of the dispensaries were also selling hard drugs etc. LA county reacted by limiting the number of dispensaries and by executing warrants on the bad guys. What happened was LA announced that they were cutting off the application process for new dispensaries in 90 days. Thousands of people rushed to apply prior to the deadline resulting in an explosion of dispensaries many of whom were not seriously interested in actually running a legitimate facility. Now the pendulum is swinging the other way towards opening more dispensaries under better guidelines. 

We also listened to testimony from a drug rehab administrator reporting that treatment for marijuana addiction was the highest followed closely by stimulants. What he failed to mention, revealed by another drug policy NGO was that the high number of pakalolo cases were because they were Court Ordered. 

What &#8220;All the Above&#8221; ethically failed to report is that they were essentially protecting the funding of their law enforcement organization, their own Court recommended Rehab Center and their own personal cash flow. $$$$$$$ in their pockets brings up a SERIOUS ISSUE OF ETHICS.

FABRICATED AND ILLOGICAL TESTIMONY FOR UNETHICAL REASONS 
It all just a Pack of Lies told over and over again to make the Lie seem true. 

The problem is the classical problem of someone seeing a piece of rope in the dark and freaking out that it is a snake. When they shine a light and see that it is just a rope, their fear dissolves and they can relax when they know it is just a rope. The snake was just a mistake in the dark.

Marijuana needs to be treated the same way, by shining on the light of wisdom, one sees that Marijuana is not a snake but a safe and effective herbal medicine that is safely enjoyed for occasional wellness self medication safely, socially and &#8220;recreationally&#8221; by a majority of voters. Marijuana is not Alcohol or Tobacco. Marijuana is non toxic, safer than the Schedule II Marinol that is unsuccessfully used to replace the real herbal medicine. Marinol kills Marijuana does not. 

What was important about the DAG testimony was that he wasn't up to date on the string of Presidential Orders including Obama's Public Announcement directing the Lowest Level of Law Enforcement for the eventual legalization of Marijuana on a State by State basis.

The DAG also stated that they support the Medical Use of Marijuana but not the Legalization. Supporting the Medical Use supports the Protections afforded by the Federal Right of Privacy. The Right of Privacy elucidated by the Supreme Court is ESTABLISHED AND CONTROLLING. The same no power to restrict abortions where at least one sentient being dies applies equally the Marijuana. A Rose by any other name....any and all Marijuana is Medical. Of course pharmaceutical quality is better and better for the public health and consumer protection. 

The State Right of Privacy copied from Alaska Constitutional Law carries with it the Alaska Supreme Court decision protecting the use of Marijuana within one's own home.

The State Constitution requires you to protect my Right to Life and my Right to Health Care. The Constitution does not allow the State to restrict health care only to protect and promote the public health. Public Safety Clause requires you to protect my safety sleeping by the side of the road and certainly within my own home. 

The DEA Administrative Judge found that Marijuana was the SAFEST DRUG and not Schedule 1. This was upheld on the first appeal but over turned on the second not about the decision itself but that the FDA did not weigh in on the judicial proceedings. Marijuana is already accepted as an Official Drug and listed in the US Pharmacopeia, a Federal Document. Marijuana in use prior to 1939 is 
grandfathered under FDA law. This is a Conservative position to obey the Constitution. 

At best there is a very polar medical controversy concerning Marijuana, but that is a MEDICAL ISSUE not a basis for the loss of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Health Care and Happiness.

Failure in the War on Drugs means that government is causing more harm to society and to the individual than the drug itself. Failure is that the government is promoting drug gangs, black markets, and turning good people into hardened criminals. Failure is when you deliberately violate the Constitution Rights in Health Care while promoting crime and harming individuals and economy. 




The Controlled Substance Act in Hawaii holds that Marijuana is a Medicine, therefore Government is the Criminal. Under Federal Law Abercrombie is the head of the Hawaii Medical Marijuana Drug Gang; Under State Law Abercrombie is a Constitutional Color of Law Criminal. 

We see in the real world that using marijuana is relatively harmless. The Marijuana Laws are a failure because Law Enforcement Kills, Law Enforcement cause more individual and social harm than Marijuana itself. Marijuana is actually very beneficial for many people and for society. Certainly not good for everybody or everything, but very few things are. 

Why not simply take the Conservative Position of following the Constitution, legalize Marijuana and protect the individual and society while rebuilding the economy, creating jobs, and increasing Wellness? Government and Law Enforcement should try following the Constitution and obeying the Bible. Marijuana is Kosher in the Jewish Bible.







​


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2013)

Cops here shot up a truck because they thought it might be the 270 pound cop killer. It was only a couple of little asian women delivering newspapers! Over one hundred bullet holes in the truck and neither of the women were badly hurt. Maybe the cops need their guns taken away!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Cops here shot up a truck because they thought it might be the 270 pound cop killer. It was only a couple of little asian women delivering newspapers! Over one hundred bullet holes in the truck and neither of the women were badly hurt. Maybe the cops need their guns taken away!


I remember when the cops thought they'd had Patty Hearst & Army in a house in LA. They spent so many bullets on that house that it literally collapsed!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2013)

My dad was on a ride-along that day and he saw the whole thing first hand. My mom was watching it on the news and freaking out because he was there.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> My dad was on a ride-along that day and he saw the whole thing first hand. My mom was watching it on the news and freaking out because he was there.


no shit brah! That was some heavy shit! Was your pops a cop, or what? My friend & I benefitted greatly off the Patty Hearst & SLA Army news. My friend and I were going college in Northern Cali when all that shit hit the news. Being "broke dick" college students eating cup of noodles, or spaghetti cooked & fried in oil garlic and whatever we could find. So when the SLA Army announced food bank give aways, we were on it like white on rice! After all SF wasn't that far away from Chico st.

All pictures are of my NYC HP-13 f-2's plants


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2013)

Doc/KK's YB/TW has entered the Dojo! (Plant height was 10" prior to flower) 

I'm going to guess this plant will stretch to about 3'(ish) give or take a few inches. Sound about right Doc?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2013)

Got 64 gallons of SHM#4, coco, casting, and dolomite cooking up as we speak, Going to try the same approach to soil that Soma illustrated in his book. My approach is a little different, I'll top feeding with FF MC dry granules, for veg, then I'll be moving on to AACT's for flower.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 11, 2013)

I just loaded up two 32 gallon trash cans also using RO,Kellogg's,coco,Ewc,dolomite, hf t&v and some vermiculite as my base for subs SS.
It's been a couple days now and it's still cold to the touch, is it cooking or what, Thought this stuff was hot?!


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 11, 2013)

It is breaking down, it won't get hot like the compost pile.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I just loaded up two 32 gallon trash cans also using RO,Kellogg's,coco,Ewc,dolomite, hf t&v and some vermiculite as my base for subs SS.
> It's been a couple days now and it's still cold to the touch, is it cooking or what, Thought this stuff was hot?!


brah what you made is "Sliff's soil"! give yourself some credit for thinking outside of the "Sub Cool SS" box! there's nothing wrong with Vic's soil mix, it works great (yes I'm giving credit to Vic for Sub's self-coined SS recipe)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Surf'd, did you recover okay from "da fin"? Hope your okole stay okay.


"Spliff's soil" is defined by getting down on the ground and digging, tilling around like a piggy and adding a tuna can of goodies here and their.lol
Hey Coot; Why don't you stick some stakes in your pots to strap those lower branches down horizontally. I mean it's more work, but if your feeling up to it I'm sure it will give you a little + in yield, some air flow too... or you could just bend them every otherer day by hand. They look _vigurous_


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 11, 2013)

Sour D/Columbian Gold @ 8 weeks


Then @ 10 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey Coot; Why don't you stick some stakes in your pots to strap those lower branches down horizontally. I mean it's more work, but if your feeling up to it I'm sure it will give you a little + in yield, some air flow too... or you could just bend them every otherer day by hand. They look _vigurous_


I don't do much staking unless i suspect my plants might be a little on the vampire side..lol Honestly for the most part i let my plants do whatever they want, at this point staking the lower branches would make them weaker, once the flowers start to develop the branches will be strong enough to support themselves with out any assistance.

I do prune off some the lower growth to enusre the flowers above them aren't robbing them me of any yield, but its at a minimum. I don't sell any of my medicine so yield isn't much of an issue for Ole Coot...lol. Airflow isn't any issue either, the Dojo has a vented roof, its also floor less and on casters, if the wind blows a cunt hair those bitches dance, the Dojo has awesome airflow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2013)

Eh Spliff,

If you have any SS left you should do a side by side for shits a giggles.... Spliff vs. SS....... Brah i get my mawnee on da Spliffstah!...lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 11, 2013)

Automatic! I'm about to make up a canopy of sort for this long season,or poly tunnels and air beds. Sort of soma style, or should I say pepstyle?
...Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 12, 2013)

*Attn: Hawaii Growers....*
I was thinking since we have so many talented growers on this thread, that we should finally do some kind end-of-the long season harvest cup!!
It's 2013... and since 13 is significant in Marijuana folklore.. as M is the 13th letter of the alphabet,
it's no better time than to have our 1st annual ####### cup _Someone think of a good name_  

I think sometime during the month of October... obviously we will never discuss the actual date here. 
But we can post details of the event here afterwards- & post photos of the winning entries etc. 

We should do it somewhere on the Big Island.. (ya we got more folks here now  ) We have tons of great parks.. 
Possibly do a 2 day event where we camp.. cause you know those city boys from Oahu like Cooter are gonna want to come too 

We can agree to rules as a community:
I would suggest- 
*Hawaiian-grown only *to start.. (imagine if stuffs got legalized here, this could be bigger than HT cannabis cup... )
*Maybe 3 categories*.. Sativa/Sativa Dom, Indica/Indica Dom, Hawaiian Heritage (ex. kona gold, puna budder, maui wowie etc.)
Judges= all the participants
Entries will be only marked with the category(ex. S-3) and a sequential number so nobody will have an advantage.. 
we can figure out some kind of rating system.. ie 1-10, Aroma, Flavor, High 

*As far as participants go*.. I would have to insist that you can have at least 2 (if not more) people on this Hawaii Growers thread that have met you and can vouch for you... 
I hope I don't have to explain the rationale behind that... you can submit anon entries on behalf of friends who cannot or will not attend 
I've already got 3-4 participants (inc myself) that I have talked to that are up for it... I'm willing to bet that PB,EH,DrG, & KK are in... Gonna have to call Cooter out too.. 
and of course some of you other bean chuckers  
Could do this with at least 8 participants.. if everyone chipped in an entry fee we could have prizes.. 
Think about it~


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> *Attn: Hawaii Growers....*
> I was thinking since we have so many talented growers on this thread, that we should finally do some kind end-of-the long season harvest cup!!
> It's 2013... and since 13 is significant in Marijuana folklore.. as M is the 13th letter of the alphabet,
> it's no better time than to have our 1st annual ####### cup _Someone think of a good name_
> ...


Dude I'm in to it for the comradery alone! I'm not much a contest goer, but I'll submit an entry for the spirit of the event. Count me in! If the contest never manifests, I'm still coming over to visit you!


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this gonna be restricted to outdoor grows only?


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 12, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Is this gonna be restricted to outdoor grows only?


No restrictions as long as it's grown here... 
Someone had asked me about organic vs inorganic too.. 
you figure there are advantages to growing different ways.. but many will argue growing outdoor organically will yield the best tasting and aromatic blends 


Hey I want this to be a community decision amongst the regular folks here....
I consider myself a member of the community so I'm putting an idea up for discussion.. 
Right now is a good time to ponder doing something like this.. while folks are prepping for their upcoming long-season grows... 

I want this to be a friendly competition and I believe it will bring out the best in everyone's growing skills. 
It will be a good opportunity to exchange genetics and learn from each other too.. 

We've had some good get-togethers on Oahu and folks have met up in smaller groups all over. 
but it would be nice to take it to the next level
I think a friendly competition would lead to getting a good group together... 
Main thing is that everyone's privacy and anonymity is the #1 priority..
Don't plan on bringing your pals 

I figure we would have to make a decision in August... straw count
we might all get too irie this summer and forget all about it...
just wanted to throw it out there now since folks are still shopping for beans as planting time approaches


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 12, 2013)

I think this is an awesome idea. The wife and i have been wanting to go back to the big island (wife grew up there and i was born there) for a while now and this is the perfect excuse to do it. Lol.


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey any news on HB150. Saw on hawaii news now earlier today that they were voting on it in the House today.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 12, 2013)

Hawaii Lawmakers to Debate Marijuana Legalization Friday... 









HONOLULU, HI  Members of Hawaiis House Judicary Committee will hear testimony Friday regarding House Bill 699, one of two bills filed this year that seek to legalize the commercial production, sale, and use of cannabis by those persons age 21 or older.
*[UPDATE]: This hearing has been postponed until Friday, February 7, 2013 at 2:00 pm.*





House Bill 699 has been scheduled for a hearing before the House Judiciary Committee on Friday, February 1st at 11am.
House Bill 699, The Personal Use of Marijuana Act, would legalize the possession of up to an ounce or less of marijuana and the private cultivation of a limited number of marijuana plants for adults 21 years of age and older.
HB 699 would also allow for the commercial cultivation and sale of marijuana.
The bill would regulate marijuana in a manner similar to alcohol by amending Chapter 329 of the Hawaii Revised Statutes.
The initiative does not change existing laws regarding driving under the influence of marijuana or the ability of employers to maintain their current employment policies. It also preserves the rights and responsibilities of patients and caregivers under Hawaiis medical marijuana law.
Most Hawaii voters recognize that marijuana prohibition has been just as ineffective and problematic as alcohol prohibition, said Pam Lichty, president of the Honolulu-based Drug Policy Action Group. By regulating and taxing marijuana like alcohol, our state can control its production and sale, generate millions of dollars in new tax revenue and savings, and allow law enforcement officials to focus on serious crimes.
Polling conducted in January of 2013 by the ACLU of Hawaii reported that 57% of Hawaiian voters believe that marijuana should be taxed, regulated, and legalized for adults.
Only 39% of statewide voters were oppose legalization.
House Chairman, Rep. Joseph Souki, is sponsoring both measures. The other legalization bill is House Bill 150.
Hawaii is one of a growing number of states where lawmakers are considering full cannabis legalization. To date, lawmakers in five other states - Maine, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, and Vermont - have either pre-filed or introduced legislation to legalize marijuana consumption for adults.

http://www.thedailychronic.net/2013/15193/hawaii-lawmakers-to-debate-marijuana-legalization-friday/


----------



## beardofzeus (Feb 12, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Hey any news on HB150. Saw on hawaii news now earlier today that they were voting on it in the House today.


The jackass of a chairman killed the bill because he said it would not have enough votes to pass the house. whatever the fuck that means? I dont get it, they didn't even vote and the article says "Key lawmakers in the Democratic-controlled House supported the measure, including the speaker and the majority leader." The fuck kinda bullshit excuse is that?


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 13, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Hey any news on HB150. Saw on hawaii news now earlier today that they were voting on it in the House today.


It's a little confusing to me. HB150 and HB699 are basically the same bill. HB150 has not had a hearing scheduled yet while HB699 has had 3 hearings already. The measure has been "deferred" 3 times. Here is a "copy-paste" of the .gov website for HB699 

Sort by Date Status Text
1/22/2013 H Pending introduction.
1/24/2013 H Introduced and Passed First Reading
1/24/2013 H Referred to JUD, FIN, referral sheet 4
1/29/2013 H Bill scheduled to be heard by JUD on Friday, 02-01-13 2:00PM in House conference room 325.
2/1/2013 H The committee(s) on JUD recommend(s) that the measure be deferred until 02-07-13.
2/4/2013 H Bill scheduled for decision making on Thursday, 02-07-13 2:00PM in conference room 325.
2/7/2013 H The committee(s) on JUD recommend(s) that the measure be deferred until 02-12-13 at 2:00PM.
2/8/2013 H Bill scheduled for decision making on Tuesday, 02-12-13 2:00PM in conference room 325.
2/12/2013 H The committee(s) on JUD recommend(s) that the measure be deferred.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks like HB667 (higher plant count, more meds, patient privacy, etc.) is moving along quite nicely. Although I do not know what the amendments are.


1/19/2013HPending introduction.1/22/2013HIntroduced and Passed First Reading1/22/2013HReferred to HLT, JUD, referral sheet 32/4/2013HBill scheduled to be heard by HLT on Friday, 02-08-13 8:30AM in House conference room 329.2/8/2013HThe committee(s) on HLT recommend(s) that the measure be deferred until 02-13-13 at 8:30am.2/8/2013HBill scheduled for decision making on Wednesday, 02-13-13 8:30AM in conference room 329.2/13/2013HThe committees on HLT recommend that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes were as follows: 7 Ayes: Representative(s) Belatti, Morikawa, Cabanilla, Jordan, Kobayashi, Woodson, Cheape; Ayes with reservations: none; Noes: none; and 1 Excused: Representative(s) Carroll.


Also HB668 (Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the Department of Public Safety (DPS) to the Department of Health and requires DPS to assist with the transfer)


1/19/2013HPending introduction.1/22/2013HIntroduced and Passed First Reading1/22/2013HReferred to HLT, JUD, FIN, referral sheet 32/1/2013HRe-referred to HLT/PBS, FIN, referral sheet 112/4/2013HBill scheduled to be heard by HLT/PBS on Friday, 02-08-13 8:30AM in House conference room 329.2/8/2013HThe committees on HLT recommend that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes were as follows: 5 Ayes: Representative(s) Belatti, Morikawa, Kobayashi, Woodson, Cheape; Ayes with reservations: none; Noes: none; and 3 Excused: Representative(s) Cabanilla, Carroll, Jordan.2/8/2013HThe committees on PBS recommend that the measure be PASSED, WITH AMENDMENTS. The votes were as follows: 6 Ayes: Representative(s) Aquino, Ing, Hashem, Nakashima, Takumi, Yamashita; Ayes with reservations: none; Noes: none; and 3 Excused: Representative(s) Ichiyama, Yamane, McDermott.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 13, 2013)

Aye Aye Aye! That's what I like to see


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 15, 2013)

I wonder how much apathy played in Hawaii cannabis bill going down? If you sit and wait for others to do the work, shit will fly back in our faces,....and here it comes:

http://bigislandnow.com/2013/02/15/bill-would-extend-forfeiture-actions-to-petty-misdemeanors/

You could have less than an ounce of weed and lose your home! What kinda bullshit is this?


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 16, 2013)

DelSlow;867895
It looks like HB667 (higher plant count said:


> [TR]
> [TD][/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR="bgcolor: #F0F0F0"]
> ...


The amendments were:
1) Reduce the number of plants to 7 (requested 10 plants in the bill) but keep the provision in the bill that removes the immature and mature definitions in the prgram;
2) Reduce the patient caregiver ratio from 1:5 to 1:3 (requested was a 1:5 ratio);
3) And put the bill into effect July 1, 2050

That's not a misprint. It goes into effect in 2050. I was really stoked to see this bill pass and then I read that... really lame. No point in passing this bill; it'll be legal long before then.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 16, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I wonder how much apathy played in Hawaii cannabis bill going down? If you sit and wait for others to do the work, shit will fly back in our faces,....and here it comes:
> 
> http://bigislandnow.com/2013/02/15/bill-would-extend-forfeiture-actions-to-petty-misdemeanors/
> 
> You could have less than an ounce of weed and lose your home! What kinda bullshit is this?


Thanks for the heads up Puna.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 16, 2013)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the heads up Puna.


no problemo broski!


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 16, 2013)

rikdabrick said:


> The amendments were:
> 1) Reduce the number of plants to 7 (requested 10 plants in the bill) but keep the provision in the bill that removes the &#8220;immature&#8221; and &#8220;mature&#8221; definitions in the prgram;
> 2) Reduce the patient caregiver ratio from 1:5 to 1:3 (requested was a 1:5 ratio);
> 3) And put the bill into effect July 1, 2050
> ...


Yea that was pointless.... bum trip but thanks for the update...


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 16, 2013)

things aren't gonna change for us cannabis users until we decide to take matters into our own hands! We elect political figures because we believe that they represent our "core values",or so they say they do. Then these "pricks", get into office and pull an 180 degree pivot on our core values! Why? Because some corporate lobbyist puts big bucks into the pocket of our elected officials. It's a sham, and a shame all in one!

How many of you have asked , "why can't we be like Colorado & Washington"? I know I have countless times, over sleepless nights wondering how our coward elected officials were gonna respond to the cops response to bill HB150. Well, once again the intentions were good, but our elected officials have balls the size of "spanish peanuts", when in fact we need our lawmakers to have balls the size of "Cadillac Hubcaps"! 

We need to move forward and try to change our laws ASAP. In case you were wondering. I'll tell you why we can't follow Washington or Colorado. In order for us to do that we need to change the law. These states got recreational cannabis put on the ballot because of "ballot initiatives", something the state of Hawaii currently won't allow. WE have to change that, so we too can have the will of the people heard! Until that day, we can look at our lawmakers like a bunch of "cock teasers", with their bullshit. Cause that's all it is is bullshit!

It's also time to explore the possibilities of change the laws of these lawmakers too. I think we should have term limits on both federal & state jobs in both houses. Fuck these cowards who bend over and drop their pants & grab their ankles for the Honolulu Police without any questions. WE need true elected officials who will follow the will of the people, and not fall prey to their own moral standards.


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 16, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I wonder how much apathy played in Hawaii cannabis bill going down? If you sit and wait for others to do the work, shit will fly back in our faces,....and here it comes:
> 
> http://bigislandnow.com/2013/02/15/bill-would-extend-forfeiture-actions-to-petty-misdemeanors/
> 
> You could have less than an ounce of weed and lose your home! What kinda bullshit is this?


Malama Solomon is one of the co-authors of that bill.. 
Unfortunately we just elected her in November.. 

You are right about the apathy of this crowd we belong to..
Who is leading this sad charge to nowhere? Where is NORML or whatever the other group that supports MMJ in Hawaii..
No offense to these advocates but lining up *testimonial witnesses* for hearings and committees never worked in California or anyplace else for that matter..
It's a legislator's ploy to get the public to feel like they are stakeholders in the legislative decisions.. 
Then the legislators turn around and do what is best for them politically.. 

A political movement is what it will take.. something similar to what the Tea Party is doing..
Ironic how all those nutjobs from the tea party can organize themselves and effectively take out US senate seats (and almost a presidential election), yet we have a supposedly "more unified" cause...


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 16, 2013)

they always date the bill forward like that. it will actually take effect on the next calendar year i believe. that is just there so the bill can advance with no time tables.

that other bill is lame and won't pass. Roth is ok, Rudermann got his place by growing the shit back in the day. no way would they let this bill stand as is. im just happy ashida didn't get in or we would all be fucked!

now where's everyone's pictures at, fuck the politics!!! aloha


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 16, 2013)

rikdabrick said:


> The amendments were:
> 1) Reduce the number of plants to 7 (requested 10 plants in the bill) but keep the provision in the bill that removes the &#8220;immature&#8221; and &#8220;mature&#8221; definitions in the prgram;
> 2) Reduce the patient caregiver ratio from 1:5 to 1:3 (requested was a 1:5 ratio);
> 3) And put the bill into effect July 1, 2050
> ...





Highhawyn! said:


> they always date the bill forward like that. it will actually take effect on the next calendar year i believe. that is just there so the bill can advance with no time tables.


I believe Highhawyn! is correct.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 16, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I wonder how much apathy played in Hawaii cannabis bill going down? If you sit and wait for others to do the work, shit will fly back in our faces,....and here it comes:
> 
> http://bigislandnow.com/2013/02/15/bill-would-extend-forfeiture-actions-to-petty-misdemeanors/
> 
> You could have less than an ounce of weed and lose your home! What kinda bullshit is this?


DLNR wants to seize everybody's land so that they can sell it to the highest bidder. LOL what a piece of shit bill.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 17, 2013)

Highhawyn! said:


> they always date the bill forward like that. it will actually take effect on the next calendar year i believe. that is just there so the bill can advance with no time tables.
> 
> that other bill is lame and won't pass. Roth is ok, Rudermann got his place by growing the shit back in the day. no way would they let this bill stand as is. im just happy ashida didn't get in or we would all be fucked!
> 
> now where's everyone's pictures at, fuck the politics!!! aloha


I didn't know that about how they date these measures. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 17, 2013)

Though the House killed one Cannabis recreational bills. We(Hawaii), still have a couple of pokers in the fire to hold strong to:



*HB 667 *which would clarify existing medical marijuana laws,
*HB 668* which would transfer the state MMJ program from the Department of Public Safety to the Department of Health,
*SB 467* which would legalize the personal use of limited amounts of cannabis and requires licensing to run a marijuana establishment,
*HB 471* which would allow each county to create "compassion centers" for medical marijuana patients can purchase meds.
*SB 472* which would decriminalize an ounce or less of marijuana, making it a civil fine of no more than $100.
*SB 686* would increase the amount of cannabis medical marijuana patients can grow to ten plants and up to five ounces of cannabis.
*SB 687* would allow Post-traumatic Stress Disorder as a qualifying condition for medical cannabis.
*SB 695* allows for limited, controlled industrial hemp production overseen by the state Department of Public Safety.
*SB 738* would decriminalize cultivation by people 21 and over and require licensing to operate "marijuana establishments"
*SB 739* would make possession of up to an ounce a civil violation not to exceed $100. It also removes requirements that students caught with cannabis must be reported to the Board of Education.


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 18, 2013)

Waddup Rollitup,
I've been in and out of this thread for a while and finally decided to join.I am a medical 
Grower from the big island and decided to get acquainted with some fellow growers.
So hit me up if u wanna shoot the shit...pics are coming as soon as I figure out how to post them lol


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 18, 2013)

CFC2013 * First annual "Cane Fire Cup "


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 18, 2013)

FORD808 said:


> Waddup Rollitup,
> I've been in and out of this thread for a while and finally decided to join.I am a medical
> Grower from the big island and decided to get acquainted with some fellow growers.
> So hit me up if u wanna shoot the shit...pics are coming as soon as I figure out how to post them lol


Aloha brah, welcome to da thread!


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting that Puna Bud... 
I have a hard time finding sites that provide updated info on our current legislation..

_Let me know when you consider running for a congressional seat in the state... I'd make a mean campaign manager_


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Aloha brah, welcome to da thread!


Wassup spliff what island u from,brah?


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 18, 2013)

Some White Russians I got coming up


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 18, 2013)

This was about a week ago


----------



## sundreams53 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok so since I am planting outside, if the plant does not get 12 hours of light, which lately its been so overcast and rainy, will the plant die or just take longer to grow? Seems like the sun doesnt come out till afternoon full and shiny.


----------



## 808HI (Feb 19, 2013)

The plant still gonna grow but may automatically go into flower due to the amount of light given. I used to hear alot about Hawaiian 90 day wonders, then just put two and two together to come to my own conclusion that some strains require more than 12 hours to veg, while some strains, like autos, will go straight into flower without stretching, hence the short, one cola pics that we always see. Just seems like in hawaii, its short season year round, unless ur vegging indoors undr lights, then ur plants can and will grow as big as u like. Just my opinion but I could be wrong. Lmk what u guys think on this.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, you have heard me say that we need "ballot initiatives", so we can change our laws since our local officials are packing "spanish peanuts", for balls. We need elected officials with balls the size of Cadillac Hub caps! This shit isn't suppose to be happening in a state controlled by Democrats!? If we had "ballot Initiatives" in our state Rhodes won't be able to kill the bill. Because thru a ballot initiative ,it follows the will of the people. We'd be voting on recreational cannabis this election, not four or six years from now! Watch and learn, then call your elected official and ask him to support "ballot initiatives",or get ready to get voted outta office!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cJEM336UUQ&feature=player_embedded

Come on people we can do this,...otherwise, I have to break the news to the kids that were moving to outside Denver. Denver's Pit Bull ban would keep me from living within City limits.


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 20, 2013)

My White Russians coming up... Right here one pic of one of the bottom branches,I might let em go a week or two more,what you boys thinks? Talk to me fellas lol


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 20, 2013)

FORD808 said:


> My White Russians coming up... Right here one pic of one of the bottom branches,I might let em go a week or two more,what you boys thinks? Talk to me fellas lol


What are you doing for nutrients..??
Seems like you are giving too much Nitrogen, and not enough potassium, phosphorous...
What's the pH of your soil? 
Only reason I ask is that mottled color in your leaves.... 
You seem to be about 1 week away from harvest.. but you could have yielded a lot more with the proper nutrient balance..


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 20, 2013)

No N bro just cha Ching and tiger bloom and a lil bit of big bloom...any suggestions?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 21, 2013)

my only suggestion ford is to stop feeding and just plain water for those, they are almost pau.

as for mine, straight rain for like 2 weeks, hard rain for last few days. these are only about 5 weeks and not getting bigger. trying to keep um out of rain for a little while. those of yous leeward side are lucky as shit, this is what us windward guys gotta deal with on the wettest side on a regular basis. maybe get another week out of them. oh well, might as well smoker some shit. 

aloha, and i hope people are getting ready for long season. sativas out by May, indicas out by June. seedlings out earlier, clones out later. good luck on all you guys' long season. make it a good one, if you start now, you will be golden. no bag seed, stick with the non-hermy strains. if you need some, buy them now, Hawaii is a sativa state. indicas indo only. aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

I know it's been fucking pounding. Glad mine are inside staying warm


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 21, 2013)

Highhawyn! said:


> my only suggestion ford is to stop feeding and just plain water for those, they are almost pau.
> 
> as for mine, straight rain for like 2 weeks, hard rain for last few days. these are only about 5 weeks and not getting bigger. trying to keep um out of rain for a little while. those of yous leeward side are lucky as shit, this is what us windward guys gotta deal with on the wettest side on a regular basis. maybe get another week out of them. oh well, might as well smoker some shit.
> 
> aloha, and i hope people are getting ready for long season. sativas out by May, indicas out by June. seedlings out earlier, clones out later. good luck on all you guys' long season. make it a good one, if you start now, you will be golden. no bag seed, stick with the non-hermy strains. if you need some, buy them now, Hawaii is a sativa state. indicas indo only. aloha


 Plant look OK but food look great! Need any help with the ribs let me know. Are those the same size pots you use for summer?


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 21, 2013)

Howzit peeps! Glad to find some hawaiians here at RIU! I'm gettin all anxious for the summer but had to throw some small buggahs outside for replenish my stash.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Plant look OK but food look great!


 Pass some of those ribs down here. Buds looks tasty too though, nice fade. 
[video=youtube_share;6VJymNM9Kzs]http://youtu.be/6VJymNM9Kzs[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't remember if I asked this question already. Back in 1980 a breeder gave me some seeds that were black and almost as big as a pea. When I grew them out the first true leaves had 5 leaves. Have you ever seen anything like this? 

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Can't remember if I asked this question already. Back in 1980 a breeder gave me some seeds that were black and almost as big as a pea. When I grew them out the first true leaves had 5 leaves. Have you ever seen anything like this?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I've had three finger leafs on my first true leaves before. Were all the leaves after that 5 fingers? Indica dom's have less,wider blades(5) while sativa doms have many, thin blades(7+). Did you grow these in Hawaii? Like Puna and Cooter mentioned before, theirs something magical about this place; lol. I got some bagseed from a friend that grew like a cabbage plant. Lots of variation in genetics here, even with stable strains due to enviormental factors; and our bipolar weather haha. Which plays a big role in genotypes, even phenotypes I'm guessing. Did you harvest, get to smoke it?




kaloconnection said:


> Howzit peeps! Glad to find some hawaiians here at RIU! I'm gettin all anxious for the summer but had to throw some small buggahs outside for replenish my stash.
> 
> View attachment 2535803View attachment 2535804


Aloha kaloconnection, what strain is that?



Puna Bud said:


> Okay, you have heard me say that we need "ballot initiatives", so we can change our laws since our local officials are packing "spanish peanuts", for balls. We need elected officials with balls the size of Cadillac Hub caps! This shit isn't suppose to be happening in a state controlled by Democrats!? If we had "ballot Initiatives" in our state Rhodes won't be able to kill the bill. Because thru a ballot initiative ,it follows the will of the people. We'd be voting on recreational cannabis this election, not four or six years from now! Watch and learn, then call your elected official and ask him to support "ballot initiatives",or get ready to get voted outta office!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cJEM336UUQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Come on people we can do this,...otherwise, I have to break the news to the kids that were moving to outside Denver. Denver's Pit Bull ban would keep me from living within City limits.


Thanks for posting that video!


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 21, 2013)

I not sure, the flowering one was just a random one I started late last year cuz my stash started getting low. This is a clone, the mother handled the rain last November/December and never showed a hint of mold!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the seeds were from Kauai and I grew them in SoCal using my mother's Shultzes plant food


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 21, 2013)

Highhawyn! said:


> my only suggestion ford is to stop feeding and just plain water for those, they are almost pau.
> 
> as for mine, straight rain for like 2 weeks, hard rain for last few days. these are only about 5 weeks and not getting bigger. trying to keep um out of rain for a little while. those of yous leeward side are lucky as shit, this is what us windward guys gotta deal with on the wettest side on a regular basis. maybe get another week out of them. oh well, might as well smoker some shit.
> 
> aloha, and i hope people are getting ready for long season. sativas out by May, indicas out by June. seedlings out earlier, clones out later. good luck on all you guys' long season. make it a good one, if you start now, you will be golden. no bag seed, stick with the non-hermy strains. if you need some, buy them now, Hawaii is a sativa state. indicas indo only. aloha


I know bro,same here.fuckin rain.but yeah straight water till PAU,but I was thinking of getting some molasses too,what u think?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

FORD808 said:


> My White Russians coming up...


Looks like you have a magnesium deficiency, this is grown outdoor right? I think it's because your soil is acidic, also this cold weather ain't helping out. Here, hope this will help. Aloha~


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 22, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Looks like you have a magnesium deficiency, this is grown outdoor right? I think it's because your soil is acidic, also this cold weather ain't helping out. Here, hope this will help. Aloha~


What u givin me Brutha?what should I do? Maybe I can't do it this time but I can do it for my babies coming,any tips would help bro. Mahalo


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 22, 2013)

8 to 9 in of snow on the hill by Sat. Snowball fight after bong hits at 12,000 ft


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck bra, gonna be crowded. Last time I went, there was a solid stream of cars coming up and down the mountain the whole drive. Families in early 90's honda's trying to charge um up the mountain too, it was fricken ridiculous! My homie sent me this pic from monday, this is what happens when you try to go up without a 4wd.


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Can't remember if I asked this question already. Back in 1980 a breeder gave me some seeds that were black and almost as big as a pea. When I grew them out the first true leaves had 5 leaves. Have you ever seen anything like this?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Funny you brought this up recently.. 
Here is a photo of a 3 leaf (1st set after the cotyledon) Bubba Blue (Bubba Kush x Whitaker Blues) taken today 
Only the 2nd time I've encountered it after going through about 300 seeds in the last 5 years..


Next photo is one of the many strange characteristics of Alien Dog (Chem D x Alien Technology). 
If you look at the leaf in the center of the photo, there is one small leaf that is sticking straight up (see 2nd photo)


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 22, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Good luck bra, gonna be crowded. Last time I went, there was a solid stream of cars coming up and down the mountain the whole drive. Families in early 90's honda's trying to charge um up the mountain too, it was fricken ridiculous! My homie sent me this pic from monday, this is what happens when you try to go up without a 4wd.


I know tons of people that took their kids out of school today to go hit em up.....


----------



## FORD808 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well my two ladies met their faith early today cuz this weather is F'd up,here's a pic of a bottom branch


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 23, 2013)

nice and solid bro, you can really tell where people live by how their plants grow  my micro climate is wet wet wet and my shit i thought i could let go another week or two needs to be pulled because we are having snowy weather! fucking bitch lol. oh well, at least i have the next batch ready to go.

@ pepperbelly, check this link out, this was my friend i was telling you with the insane above ground beds. brings back some good memories i had in that place, i just stumbled upon the thread again and almost brought a tear to my eye lol. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=61307&highlight=bidferit&page=2

other than that, rain rain rain!! cheeeehuuuu!!!! i love the rain! haha hash hits for everyone!!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey HR, those LEDs you got are impressive to say the least.

Did you build that 28 yourself? I've been waiting for those new A51 lights to pop up on their site since you sent me that link, anytime soon; March right?


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

howdy hawaii. does hawaii have a landrace based strain?


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Spliff. I did assemble them myself. My 3rd overall fixture and I'm definitely happy with it so far. I have mostly been tinkering and experimenting so far, but in the near future I look forward to scaling up the project (250w max) and putting together some top-quality panels. I have high hopes for LEDs this year, to say the least. Also, if you find any interest in it, this thread/OP is currently (in my opinion) building the most efficient/durable panel yet seen (to grow cannabis specifically... not quite for sale in the foreseeable future...). 

Eraserhead (an A51 employee) mentioned somewhere (can't find it atm) that his new models are in transit to his facility as we speak, so they will be available soon. A little information on the new 170w panel:
XPG is referring to 5watt Cree XPG diodes. XPE is referring to 3watt Cree XPE diodes.*
48pcs XPG x 3.1v x 750mA = 111w
24pcs XPE x 2.15v x 550mA = 28.4w

*You'll end up with about 139watts of total power, the rest for powering fans/drivers. He runs the 5watt diodes at such a low current so as to maintain longevity/efficiency.I'd stick my throat out there (as an LED enthusiast, I'm not affiliated with A51) and say that these will indeed grow some fat, greasy trees.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 25, 2013)

Howzit. I was wondering, anybody know how to keep these little green caterpillars out of my garden? They just popped up last week and went crazy on my brocolli and I worried they gonna find my buds next. I was wondering if they are related to those moth's that are eating the koa forest in upper kaumana, came back from kona couple weeks ago at night and had thousands of them in the air and all over my windshield, then there was an article in the paper the next day. Never seen anything that bad before, was more crazy than termite season. Hope I didn't bring those fuckers to my house!


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> howdy hawaii. does hawaii have a landrace based strain?


Nope-
All of it has been imported here.
Probably started with the workers who were brought here to toil away in the cane fields in the mid 1800's.
I've been told by some old timers that there was another wave of strains that came in the 50's after WW2 ended. 

But I think that all the Legendary Strains you hear about (ex. Kona Gold, Maui Wowie, Puna Budder, Primo Hash etc etc..) arrived here and flourished in the 
very late 60's to very early 80's.. Mostly sativas were brought here from other parts of the world like Columbia, Thailand, Africa etc.. 
and they just grew that much better....

I don't understand all these dopes on the mainland or wherever (not Hawaii) that are buying "Maui Wowee" and thinking they are going to grow the same shit
we can grow here!!!!!
The bottom line is whatever genetics you bring here, in most cases, it will grow better than anywhere in the world.. Sure I have had strains like Deep Chunk not grow at all.. but most strains do fantastic here.. And contrary to some here, I think Indica doms grow better here too  

One thing I know for sure.. there is a something different about the Big Island, (even distinct from the other Hawaiian Islands)...
Something about the Aina here.. Just a different energy... It's Pele's presence for sure.... 
Everything grows insane here... I'm even finding myself cutting my nails more often!!!


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 26, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Howzit. I was wondering, anybody know how to keep these little green caterpillars out of my garden? They just popped up last week and went crazy on my brocolli and I worried they gonna find my buds next. I was wondering if they are related to those moth's that are eating the koa forest in upper kaumana, came back from kona couple weeks ago at night and had thousands of them in the air and all over my windshield, then there was an article in the paper the next day. Never seen anything that bad before, was more crazy than termite season. Hope I didn't bring those fuckers to my house!


I've had a tough time over the last couple with caterpillars... lot's of damage and I always found myself picking them out of my buds as they weave their lame little cocoon and shit all over the place... eventually I figured out to move my plants within a foot of the rock walls I had in the backyard.. and the geckos took care of business...
in fact any of the caterpillars I picked off the plant were laid near the plants and the geckos started keeping an eye on things...

You'll notice when you are trying to pick caterpillars out of their cocoon, sometimes they will pull the old escape line and bail off the plant..
still connected by their string of silk about 12 below the branch.. this is an opportune time to grab the silk line and dangle the little caterpillar over a hungry gecko...

I had more damage from caterpillars in the past two years than all other pests combined.. 
LOL it's personal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Nope-
> All of it has been imported here.
> Probably started with the workers who were brought here to toil away in the cane fields in the mid 1800's.
> I've been told by some old timers that there was another wave of strains that came in the 50's after WW2 ended.
> ...


hahahah! I totally agree with the 'uninformed' buying hawaii strains like kona gold, maui wowee, and all that other shit. if they only knew, lol. anytime i see a hawaiian name in a strain i skip right past it...


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I've had a tough time over the last couple with caterpillars... lot's of damage and I always found myself picking them out of my buds as they weave their lame little cocoon and shit all over the place... eventually I figured out to move my plants within a foot of the rock walls I had in the backyard.. and the geckos took care of business...
> in fact any of the caterpillars I picked off the plant were laid near the plants and the geckos started keeping an eye on things...


Mahalo for the tip, Sheckster. I've seen geckos on my plants before and figured they were doing some regulating. It's amazing how much damage those damn caterpillars can do overnight.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2013)

In my 23 years of living on the big island, I have never come across any of those legendary strains. I always thought it was just peoples way of saying where it was grown instead of actual strains. 

A couple strains I remember that had a reputation back around the time i graduated from high school, were "the death," "Johnny D's" and this one we used to call "the moss" because it tasted real musky almost moss-like. Then in early 2000's, it was pretty flooded with white widow around East Hawaii and still seems to be a local favorite. 

Anyone ever hear of these strains besides the WW?
I hear the Johnny's is still around but kept tight in the family, haven't come across it in a while cuz i havent bought weed in years but it used to be all the rage and had HUGE crystal covered pods.

Still, I think all those came from seeds someone either bought back then and renamed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> In my 23 years of living on the big island, I have never come across any of those legendary strains. I always thought it was just peoples way of saying where it was grown instead of actual strains.
> 
> A couple strains I remember that had a reputation back around the time i graduated from high school, were "the death," "Johnny D's" and this one we used to call "the moss" because it tasted real musky almost moss-like. Then in early 2000's, it was pretty flooded with white widow around East Hawaii and still seems to be a local favorite.
> 
> ...


never heard of the other strains. WW definitely, lol, but the others, no.. anyone heard of 'bloodweed' back in the day? also "deisel" was common on maui and was some of the best shit i smoked in my life. all i see now is sour deisel. also 'elephant' was another weed i always here about from the old timers.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2013)

haha, last time I bought weed my friend called it the 18-wheeler, but it was really just some sour diesel.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2013)

Mmmmmmm - I remember elephant! I also remember my first Hawaiian buds. They were the size of marbles and covered with bright red hairs. I took my first hit and just burnt off the hairs and I was instantly high. Six months later I was on Maui smoking some mountain grow red hair. The best I ever had was some of Duke's Kauai bud - right on the edge of halucinating. I want to move back and become a farmer up on the hill on Maui. Keep up the good work and get political and legalize MJ! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks that was informative, hearin it first hand from ya'll is refreshing also. before i die i must grow in hawaii. breeding genetics and how climate affects the plants is super interesting to me, thats why ive been subed to this thread for a while, like to keep my eye on it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> thanks that was informative, hearin it first hand from ya'll is refreshing also. before i die i must grow in hawaii. breeding genetics and how climate affects the plants is super interesting to me, thats why ive been subed to this thread for a while, like to keep my eye on it.


dude, hawaii is like magical for growing. I love it here. evereything grows good and the when yoiu get to know the people that live here, you'll realize that hawaii is a very special place. maybe see you here one day huh.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> never heard of the other strains. WW definitely, lol, but the others, no.. anyone heard of 'bloodweed' back in the day? also "deisel" was common on maui and was some of the best shit i smoked in my life. all i see now is sour deisel. also 'elephant' was another weed i always here about from the old timers.


I've heard of "true blood", or "Blood Sativa"from Maui. But it grew only on the slopes of Maui, and it had to be at least 4000 ft elevation if memory serves me correctly. With that fact in mind, Haleakala would be the only place "True Blood", or "Blood Sativa" could grow there at that height.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I've heard of "true blood", or "Blood Sativa"from Maui. But it grew only on the slopes of Maui, and it had to be at least 4000 ft elevation if memory serves me correctly. With that fact in mind, Haleakala would be the only place "True Blood", or "Blood Sativa" could grow there at that height.


ya I think that's the one puna. it supposed to look like shit but is killer smokes


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2013)

Remember the original Maui potato chips in the clear package and Maui (Kula) Onions! All of that primo farm land is becoming houses


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, I got another question for all you Big Islanders. Where can I find Comfrey? I've looked around couple spots around town but no luck. Anyone know of anyone that sells it or a spot where it grows wild? I know certain kinds are sterile and you need to get a cutting but I would like to grow my own for medicinal and gardening purposes.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, i remember the Johnny Ds. that was some tasty shit, and that was before i really got into growing. it burnt slow. the ash would go out if you werent constantly chonging and you would have to light it up again. now that i think about it it was probably some early afghani shit. super tight nugs thick pods complex flavor, covered in sugar, paid top price for that one. there was another one they called the Wanky that was super tasty sweet about the same time. i buy weed still, i smoke it, it is my medicine, but there is never enough it seems for me. latest things out there are still the widow crosses, sour diesels, some trainwreck and the same old uncle man weed sativas that have a nice kick. all kinds of other stuff too, so many growers around, never dry. just the good top shit is not always available lol.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> also 'elephant' was another weed i always here about from the old timers.


The Elephant clone is still floating around, crazy ass sativa with huge fan leafs.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Remember the original Maui potato chips in the clear package and Maui (Kula) Onions! All of that primo farm land is becoming houses


I remember them well, clear bag with red coloring. Those chips were made by a company called "Kitchen Cooked", owned by the Kobayashi Family in Wailuku.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I remember them well, clear bag with red coloring. Those chips were made by a company called "Kitchen Cooked", owned by the Kobayashi Family in Wailuku.


yup. those chips was the bomb cause they were super crispy and packed with flavor.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> The Elephant clone is still floating around, crazy ass sativa with huge fan leafs.


wait, you have actually seen this with your own eyes?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> The Elephant clone is still floating around, crazy ass sativa with huge fan leafs.


I need to get my hands on that.... there is a seed bank selling elephant but the seed bank that sells it is almost comical. you should see there prices and descriptions, lol also I doubt that seed bank I am talking about is selling the real elephant, just copied the name. I forgot the website but it's hilarious when you read it


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought you folks would wanna know. If this bill passes, and they pass this fucked up bill, Be ready for corrupt cops to come outta the wood works looking for big paydays. I can't believe this shit! They,cops will be able to seize your property for just a misdemeanor if this passes?

http://bigislandnow.com/2013/02/15/bill-would-extend-forfeiture-actions-to-petty-misdemeanors/


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 26, 2013)

did you guys watch the Oscars the other night? Any of you see 'Life of Pi'?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZddNn22kOU


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 26, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> wait, you have actually seen this with your own eyes?


Yes with my own eyes lol. Smoked some too!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 27, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yes with my own eyes lol. Smoked some too!


smoke report my friend, smoke report,....please! I'd love to hear you describe the taste for me. I just remember a very distinctive flavor.


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 27, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> In my 23 years of living on the big island, I have never come across any of those legendary strains. I always thought it was just peoples way of saying where it was grown instead of actual strains.
> 
> A couple strains I remember that had a reputation back around the time i graduated from high school, were "the *death*," "*Johnny D's*" and this one we used to call "the moss" because it tasted real musky almost moss-like. Then in early 2000's, it was pretty flooded with white *widow *around East Hawaii and still seems to be a local favorite.
> 
> ...


Someone I am very close to picked up 4 legacy strains last week.. asked me if I had ever heard of them, I said no (except the widow)...
What are the chances that you mentioned 3 of them above? LOL did he get them from you?


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 27, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Someone I am very close to picked up 4 legacy strains last week.. asked me if I had ever heard of them, I said no (except the widow)...
> What are the chances that you mentioned 3 of them above? LOL did he get them from you?


LOL, not me, I havent seen any of those in 10-12 years except the widow. Were they to smoke or to grow? If they have cuts of them, I'm very jealous!
Friend of mine told me he had some "death" seeds from an old-timer he brought to cali and grew it outdoors . He said it was the best he ever grew up there and outperformed all the other strains he bought from seedbanks. He just moved back here not too long ago, and he was offering me some seeds to try but i'm not sure if they were the death or left-overs he bought.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 27, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> smoke report my friend, smoke report,....please! I'd love to hear you describe the taste for me. I just remember a very distinctive flavor.


It had its own unique taste, like you said. Sort of a haze/sativa taste with sweet pine in the background, really smooth. Smoked a joint of it and it tasted good to the roach! It was a good high for working, really clear headed and 'motivational'. It smokes like a sativa, I don't think the smoke is as renowned as the plant itself. They can take a beating in the rain.
It would take a couple phone calls ad driving around but I could see if he still has it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 27, 2013)

I messed around with some death crosses around 5 years back. Mold in the first two weeks of budding, too much resin for outdo!


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 27, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It had its own unique taste, like you said. Sort of a haze/sativa taste with sweet pine in the background, really smooth. Smoked a joint of it and it tasted good to the roach! It was a good high for working, really clear headed and 'motivational'. It smokes like a sativa, I don't think the smoke is as renowned as the plant itself. They can take a beating in the rain.
> It would take a couple phone calls ad driving around but I could see if he still has it.


I always likened the taste to "Junipers",myself. But back in the 70's "Elephant" & "Golden Voice", were the strains people wanted in the islands when they looked for "top shelf " products back then. See if there is any seeds or cuttings to be had...please?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 27, 2013)

I know someone who knows someone that had cuttings of it about 5 month ago, i'll see what I can do and get back to you.

Whats crackalackin' this long season in your neck of the woods? I'm thinking about germinating some Kandy Kush f2's from Reserve Privada that I made. This strain stretches like mad. I'm thinking easy 2 x stretch when I throw it outside, of funky kushy trainwreck buds. I gotta get on the ball soon and get started though, this weather is just such a drag!


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 27, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> LOL, not me, I havent seen any of those in 10-12 years except the widow. Were they to smoke or to grow? If they have cuts of them, I'm very jealous!
> Friend of mine told me he had some "death" seeds from an old-timer he brought to cali and grew it outdoors . He said it was the best he ever grew up there and outperformed all the other strains he bought from seedbanks. He just moved back here not too long ago, and he was offering me some seeds to try but i'm not sure if they were the death or left-overs he bought.


That's gotta be the most uncanny coincidence then... 
I got a call from a really good friend asking if I could help his childhood buddy with some indica beans..
I told my friend's buddy that I would happily help him.. 
Gave him some bubba 98 and 3 different types of OG to help with sleeping and eating issues..
Well it turns out that this uncle is a Kapuna... He deals with all kinds of Hawaiian herbal remedies. 
He's actually whipping up some medicine for my brother who suffers from nerve damage.. And he ends up really being one of the kindest people I've ever met...
I even agree to give him cuts from all my stuffs that i have going now..

_So he whips out a bag and tells me he wants to return the favor.. and inside that bag are 4 small newspaper bindles that had been stored in the freezer.. 
He told me he had been holding onto these strains for about 15-20 years. We had met in town so at the time I didn't open them up or look closer until I got home... _

I had never heard of 3 of these strains before, so I didn't even want to post here on the board before I ascertained that these strains even existed.. Also I am aware that certain strains have been kept by families and I don't want to start any family arguments 
In fact... Im gonna replace some names with ******** until I can verify those names too.. 

1) Puna Death x Molokai ********
2) **********
3) ********** Widow
4) The last strain just had 2 initials.. and for the life of me I could not figure out what they stood for.... Until kaloconnection made his post on 2/26.....
Those initials are *JD*...... which I am now assuming is Johnny D's

At this point in time.... If I was someone else reading this.... I would call bullshit on ME!!!!!
But ironically enough... Surfdout came over on Monday (Feb 25) and I showed him these beans.. 
LOL He can certainly verify all this....

What a fucking trip!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey - do any of you know BombBudBurner? I want to get in touch with him but he has not posted since August.

@ SpliffAndMyLady - I wish you could send me cuts! I quit smoking bud in the 8th grade because I couldn't afford it and it was all leaf. Then my buddy says "you gotta try this stuff, it's called Elephant" and I have been smoking and growing killer bud ever since 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> That's gotta be the most uncanny coincidence then...
> I got a call from a really good friend asking if I could help his childhood buddy with some indica beans..
> I told my friend's buddy that I would happily help him..
> Gave him some bubba 98 and 3 different types of OG to help with sleeping and eating issues..
> ...


nah, I believe you. and I'm sooo jealous! lol

sheckster's the real deal gang.


----------



## Sheckster (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah, I believe you. and I'm sooo jealous! lol
> 
> sheckster's the real deal gang.


You know I share my ladies...  so nothing to get jealous about~


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 27, 2013)

From everything you said, I'm thinking at least 90% chance what you have are Johnny D beans. It's the only well known local strain I can think of with those Initials and it was definitely kept by a hawaiian family. 10 years ago in Hilo, it was THE strain to have and make all your buddies jealous. The strain was really something special from what I remember, and a buddy of mine said he saw some of it recently and it's still going around if you are in the right circle. 

The puna death was also highly regarded around the same time as the JD, so the fact that you were gifted both makes it sound even more legit.

Please let us know how they grow out, you could be sitting on some gold!


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 27, 2013)

Seems as though I've been living in genetic heaven my whole life, I just didn't know it! Enjoyed reading through everyones personal accounts... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## 808HI (Feb 28, 2013)

Back in the day, my friend from big island always used to talk about Johnny ds. He said he had the hook up too for grab seeds. He also is from Hilo. All he used to talk about was how good the bud was. Close friends used to call him half pint. If any of u big island boys know him, u know he ain't a bullshitter. That was maybe 15-20 years ago. Real good Braddah that now resides in Seattle. Lucky him


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 28, 2013)

I have yet one last short season grow in progress before I get ready for long season. What do I have growing now:

1. Twisted Sisters
2. Lemon Diesel X Salvador(trainwreck X Purple snowman)
3. Colombian Gold X Urkle****will plant this strain for long season to***
4. Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush
5. Cherry Pie X Joseph OG
6. Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper OG

My latest short season is just going into flower. So I won't bore you with these kine pictures. Once plants start looking nice pics will appear. Probably in two weeks or so?

preparing my soil summer grow too. Here is my lineup for the long season:

1. HP-13 F-2's
2. White Kush X Sour Diesel
3. Banana Kush OG X Joseph OG
4. Daybreaker( ChemD X OG
5. Bandana(707 Headband X Snowdawg) X So.CalDawg( ChemD X ChemD)
6. Super Sour Diesel Haze X Green Ribbon( TW X Afgoo X Green Crack)
7. Super Blue Dream X Inferno Haze
8. Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper OG

absolutely known of these are fucking "feminized fuck the industry up European seeds". I work exclusively with Cali, Colorado, and Hawaiian genetics that are regular seeds. 100% good for breeding projects too. If your new to the cannabis grow/garden thing, I highly suggest staying away from feminized seeds.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 28, 2013)

damn Puna, you got some fire in the works! All that sounds so tasty, I wish I knew you personally so I could bum some off you come harvest time! haha



Anyway, I'm still trying to find comfrey on the Big Island if anyone has any leads, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Sheckster check this out. Two bagseed I got from a friend I call this one "Mutant Cabbage":


This one has some wierd three leaf set thing going on


These are suppose to be "OG Widow" seeds 

Actually I just yanked them after taking this souvenier picture for a good laugh. It's more like the "Compost Bin" strain.


----------



## Puna Bud (Feb 28, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> damn Puna, you got some fire in the works! All that sounds so tasty, I wish I knew you personally so I could bum some off you come harvest time! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm still trying to find comfrey on the Big Island if anyone has any leads, I would greatly appreciate it.


brah, have you checked Health Food stores? Last time I looked just about all of them should carry it. Maybe someday we will meet. But unfortunately, all my meds go to Honolulu to a couple of old ladies who I caregive to. Both of them became handicapped when they used to much "Miracle Gro" in their medical garden. They both have "Parkinson Disease" now. Just one more reason why we need dispensaries here.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> brah, have you checked Health Food stores? Last time I looked just about all of them should carry it. Maybe someday we will meet. But unfortunately, all my meds go to Honolulu to a couple of old ladies who I caregive to. Both of them became handicapped when they used to much "Miracle Gro" in their medical garden. They both have "Parkinson Disease" now. Just one more reason why we need dispensaries here.


Holy shit!! So unfortunate...im sorry to hear that. They never flushed? Fuck MG, grow organic! Veganic if possible...


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 1, 2013)

check out the mexican weed rocket 


http://now.msn.com/cannon-shooting-pot-into-california-confiscated-in-mexico?ocid=ansnow11


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 1, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Holy shit!! So unfortunate...im sorry to hear that. They never flushed? Fuck MG, grow organic! Veganic if possible...


Always wanted to try veganics. Seen some monstrous buddz grown that way... it must taste sooo much cleaner too!


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 1, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey Sheckster check this out. Two bagseed I got from a friend I call this one "Mutant Cabbage":
> View attachment 2546582View attachment 2546583
> 
> This one has some wierd three leaf set thing going on
> ...


I yanked that 3 leaf that I took a photo of last week.. they don't grow very well.... 
compost bin material!! exactly~


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 1, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Always wanted to try veganics. Seen some monstrous buddz grown that way... it must taste sooo much cleaner too!


Well I always wanted to grow indo so maybe we can help each other out!


----------



## East Hawaii (Mar 2, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> That's gotta be the most uncanny coincidence then...
> I got a call from a really good friend asking if I could help his childhood buddy with some indica beans..
> I told my friend's buddy that I would happily help him..
> Gave him some bubba 98 and 3 different types of OG to help with sleeping and eating issues..
> ...


 Would that be Molokai Frost ?


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 2, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Would that be Molokai Frost ?


I wish... 
The Molokai strain I got is one I've never heard of.. 
Until I get verification from someone else that they've heard of it, I tend to shy away from throwing around names.. 

Especially after I recently found out I was wrong about having Johnny D*.. *_!!!
"Those initials are JD...... which I am now assuming is Johnny D's _"
*It turns out the JD stands for Juanito x Death.. not Johnny D... so not so uncanny afterall *
I guess I should have asked the person who gifted me before jumping out on a limb 

So I have 
Death X Molokai?
Juanito x Death
*Aina'ka*= Death x (Death x Molokai)
*Aina'ka Widow*

So apparently lots of *Puna Death* crosses... I was told it is a super rain resistant pheno of the Puna Budder, 
thats why this family crossed it to these other strains..


----------



## KanabisAddict (Mar 2, 2013)

wassup, im about to go hiking to look for my new spot and this is my second season after my first spot got spotted but luckily it was after i harvested my main plants and only the stragglers got left behind. Where im going has a small population of pigs in the area and i know because i hunted there a few times, what should i do the prep my grow site to be boar proof


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 2, 2013)

KanabisAddict said:


> wassup, im about to go hiking to look for my new spot and this is my second season after my first spot got spotted but luckily it was after i harvested my main plants and only the stragglers got left behind. Where im going has a small population of pigs in the area and i know because i hunted there a few times, what should i do the prep my grow site to be boar proof


When you buzz your head, keep all the hair and throw it around your area. After you go hunting, throwing all your stink clothes in your area. Last but not least collect your shi shi! And dump it everywhere around your plants. Good luck! I put chicken wire around my plants one year to protect it from boars.


----------



## KanabisAddict (Mar 2, 2013)

i've never heard of these idea but thats friken tight, cheap as shit


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Well I always wanted to grow indo so maybe we can help each other out!


Soundz like a plan...


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I wish...
> The Molokai strain I got is one I've never heard of..
> Until I get verification from someone else that they've heard of it, I tend to shy away from throwing around names..
> 
> ...


Well bro i just happen to be from molokai...lol. what was the name. I might be able to tell you if im familiar with it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Well bro i just happen to be from molokai...lol. what was the name. I might be able to tell you if im familiar with it...


my family is from molokai. mana'e side. family still owns a bunch of acres over there to. I plan on moving there one day


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 3, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Well bro i just happen to be from molokai...lol. what was the name. I might be able to tell you if im familiar with it...


Sup 808killahz. Got a smoke report for your WW? Did you make any hash yet?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my family is from molokai. mana'e side. family still owns a bunch of acres over there to. I plan on moving there one day


Molokai is beautiful, I've visited their once. I would like to move their, it's super countray. My other part says get too much bugs though


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my family is from molokai. mana'e side. family still owns a bunch of acres over there to. I plan on moving there one day


Oh yeah. im from mana'e... live just before wailua beach... i probably know your family. Shit we might even be related some how...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Oh yeah. im from mana'e... live just before wailua beach... i probably know your family. Shit we might even be related some how...lol


what? that's nutz!! I wonder if we are family... my last name has 4 letters in it.


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Sup 808killahz. Got a smoke report for your WW? Did you make any hash yet?


Oh yeah the ww was bomb bud bro. Straight fyah. Put one of my friends on his ass. Buggah stood up after taking some bong rips and just about fainted on his way to the kitchen. Lmao. Wish i had it on video. I also Got a load of bubble from the trim too. First time running bubble hash but she came out decent. Gonna run this again in the future but for now just gonna finish up this ak47 and start on my c99.

Hit me up later about the veganics. Definitely wanna give it a go soon.


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what? that's nutz!! I wonder if we are family... my last name has 4 letters in it.


Brah thats trippy. My family on molokai has a last name with four letters. Start with N... my last name is different due to marriage tho...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Brah thats trippy. My family on molokai has a last name with four letters. Start with N... my last name is different due to marriage tho...


mine start with k...... brah we gotta hang out sometime. our families gotta know each other


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> mine start with k...... brah we gotta hang out sometime. our families gotta know each other


Lol rajah dat my braddah... small world ahh! U still in hawaii or state side...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

stay oahu right now. going move big island in april/may


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stay oahu right now. going move big island in april/may


I stay on oahu too. We should definitely link up before you move...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

808killahz said:


> I stay on oahu too. We should definitely link up before you move...


yup. garauntee. I hit you up one day


----------



## KanabisAddict (Mar 3, 2013)

anybody tried greenhouseseeds?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 3, 2013)

The sun is back!!!!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 3, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> The sun is back!!!!!


I know, isn't it lovely too? The garden is digging it very much too.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 3, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I know, isn't it lovely too? The garden is digging it very much too.


I'm digging it too  got a bunch of soil mixed up today, and i picked up a fancy new areated composter. I never knew I had so many fuckin worms! Tens of thousands those things must hump like rabbits.

Due to foreclosure I might have to move soon, so I canned the hoop house idea. I plan on getting a 10 x 10 like you had last season, what'd you use to cover it? I seen some sort of greenhouse material tarps.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 4, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I'm digging it too  got a bunch of soil mixed up today, and i picked up a fancy new areated composter. I never knew I had so many fuckin worms! Tens of thousands those things must hump like rabbits.
> 
> Due to foreclosure I might have to move soon, so I canned the hoop house idea. I plan on getting a 10 x 10 like you had last season, what'd you use to cover it? I seen some sort of greenhouse material tarps.


Greenhouse Specialists in Keaau have a tarp like material that looks really durable and they make it to size. They double fold and sew the edges like a tarp and you can have grommets put in along the edges for ropes, straps or bungees. And it allows 93% of sunlight through which is close to the same as clear greenhouse coverings. I don't remember how much it costs, but I bet it'll last you a long time. I thought it was a great looking product for greenhouses.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Braddah Rik!


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah, shua ting boddah Spliff


----------



## FORD808 (Mar 4, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> In my 23 years of living on the big island, I have never come across any of those legendary strains. I always thought it was just peoples way of saying where it was grown instead of actual strains.
> 
> A couple strains I remember that had a reputation back around the time i graduated from high school, were "the death," "Johnny D's" and this one we used to call "the moss" because it tasted real musky almost moss-like. Then in early 2000's, it was pretty flooded with white widow around East Hawaii and still seems to be a local favorite.
> 
> ...


Johny d's bu,I never hear that shit so long lol bringing back memories


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 4, 2013)

I feel left out brah, I never heard of this strain before; Johnny Depps?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy Monday! Here's a few shots of the Blue Kush.



Here's Doc and KK's YB/TW


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Happy Monday! Here's a few shots of the Blue Kush.
> 
> View attachment 2553093View attachment 2553094View attachment 2553095View attachment 2553097
> 
> Here's Doc and KK's YB/TW


right on braddah coots! i was just going pm you and see how things was going. solid brah!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 4, 2013)

KanabisAddict said:


> anybody tried greenhouseseeds?


Rubbish....only the SLH is halfway decent......


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 4, 2013)

Yo shek... sent u a pm but that molokai strain is legit. You dont see it anymore but i know some cousins still rockin it on the island. You definitely scored a rare gem bro.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice plants Coot, must smell sweet........


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, Shecks sitting on some Gold.....and he didn't even mention the other 2 heirloom strains he holding.....

Sheck ya may have to start a thread to document the love.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 4, 2013)

Was surfing Rock Point on the east end of Moloka'i and it was going the fuck off, had to go back Oahu so I gave my board to one of the boys and he popped his trunk and gave me a donkey dick bud that made my trip.....wish I could live there.....


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 4, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Was surfing Rock Point on the east end of Moloka'i and it was going the fuck off, had to go back Oahu so I gave my board to one of the boys and he popped his trunk and gave me a donkey dick bud that made my trip.....wish I could live there.....


Lol... i know what u mean. Been trying to move back home for awhile now. Just not too many jobs...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on braddah coots! i was just going pm you and see how things was going. solid brah!!


Eh Doc, I've got one of the YB/TW cuts treated with CS, I'm going to dust the plant I posted earlier, we should have some YB/TW pollen and S1's pretty soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice plants Coot, must smell sweet........


Hey Surf'd....oh man these plants smell pretty good...real fruity, one plant has a little more earth in the scent, must be a Bubba trait?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

right on brah! thanks for that coots. I can't wait till you smoke that badboy. superstoney!! it looks super healthy too. solid


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on brah! thanks for that coots. I can't wait till you smoke that badboy. superstoney!! it looks super healthy too. solid


I can't wait to smoke it too, She's just started week 5 and the resin is coming on strong. I've had the same plants in my rotation since June. I can't wait for this next round to finish! The YB/TW seems to like my soil combo, next time i need to let keep them veg a little longer, but my initial goal was make the S1's and harvest the pollen....cheehoo!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 4, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Was surfing Rock Point on the east end of Moloka'i and it was going the fuck off, had to go back Oahu so I gave my board to one of the boys and he popped his trunk and gave me a donkey dick bud that made my trip.....wish I could live there.....


Gotta love the aloha!


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn just saw on the news that vice raided an underground bunker grow on the big island... crazy! You guys really go big ah... lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Damn just saw on the news that vice raided an underground bunker grow on the big island... crazy! You guys really go big ah... lol.


kkday just called me up earlier telling me about this. lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah, we go big! did i mention underground too? crazy though, theirs choke raids on the scanner that don't even make news. just had one two weeks ago in fern forest.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 4, 2013)

did you see the pic of their setup? Holy shit! I thought it was a stock photo they were using in the article but I guess it was actually theirs. Looks like they were running at least 20,000watts of lights, can't imagine how much fuel they must've been going through every week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

They (the media) said it was an un-sophisticated grow operation...then they showed the picture of the grow, "Un-Sophisticated" nigga please...lmao


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> "Un-Sophisticated" nigga please...lmao


Geeze, I must be a fuckin caveman then! Idk how'd they think they could pull that off? Ridiculous


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Geeze, I must be a fuckin caveman then! Idk how'd they think they could pull that off? Ridiculous


I'm way to paranoid for that kind of action! I wonder how they got pinched? I do take my hat off to the growers, they had a lot of nice gear working its magic in that bunker. I wonder how much fire they were dumping on the market? If the price of weed goes up on the BI then you'll know how much of a player they were...just like any market,supply and demand plays a huge roll on the price of goods.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder how they got pinched?


Seriously, Brah did you see the size of that thing? Thats why they got pinched!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 5, 2013)

Loose Lips, Sink Ships! No ways that old man and lady could maintain something of that scale on their own. Someone probably got caught trying to move a bunch of their product and squealed to the pigs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Seriously, Brah did you see the size of that thing? Thats why they got pinched!


I wasn't asking a general question, really i was wondering "how" they got busted. Having a large grow doesn't automatically get you busted. This grow was under investigation for 2 years before they got shut down, there is more to this story & hopefully we'll get more details, if we know what happen, others can learn from their failures and not take it in the ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Of course it was under investigation thats why they got the bat right at harvest time to make pretty pictures for the news camera's. IMO, they got busted because the size of their grow, obviously they ain't smoking all the weed! You ain't going to get away making that much cash, especially with grow lights. Greed is what gets most fuckers.


Your thinking in general terms Spliff, I'm looking for "DETAILS" about how they got in their situation. We can all speculate on what happened, but I'm not going to speculate, i want to know how they got busted.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 5, 2013)

What else surprises me is that they are already out on bail, while Roger Christie is still in jail without bail nor speedy trial. These guys got busted with at least twice as much as Roger did. 500 plants vs. Rogers 300. 10lbs of dried vs. Rogers 840 Grams. Something isnt right if he is denied bail for having much less than these two. 

An operation that large had to have more than those 2 60+year olds running the show. It's a small island, word spreads quickly


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Okay Cooter have fun with that brah! Aloha! I could care less, growing up on the island I learned don't stick you ihu in other peoples situation. It's just common pono. Have fun on your Hardy Boy Mission, I'm GoGo Gadgeting outta this one. Peace~


If you could care less then quit commenting on the subject, otherwise you're just being a troll.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If you could care less then quit commenting on the subject, otherwise you're just being a troll.


I didn't mean to step on your toes bro, I was just joking around. 

Their, the trolling comments are deleted. I sincerely apologize Cooter, didn't mean to come off ly'dat!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I didn't mean to step on your toes bro, I was just joking around.
> 
> Their, the trolling comments are deleted. I sincerely apologize Cooter, didn't mean to come off ly'dat!


It's all good brah!


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL that grow is not very sophisticated compared to this Tennessee grow that got busted years ago 
Tennessee underground bunker

When I was living in British Columbia about 20 years ago.. growers were burying those 40 foot shipping containers underground and using those to grow in..
Still probably the best idea I've seen as opposed to just digging and building up like those that got busted and in the earlier Tennessee bust that I linked.... 
One of the nicer ones I visited had two 40 foot containers buried side-by-side, covered with a 50' diameter fishing pond stocked with small mouth bass.. the tunnel to access them was about 30 yards long and accessible through a shed.. 

A few years ago I was scouring County geologic records for properties in Puna that had pukas (lave tubes etc). 
Imagine having a natural underground cavern with ceiling of 2 feet of rock, that means no detection from above.. 
I would be shocked if someone isn't taking advantage of those today...


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Happy Monday! Here's a few shots of the Blue Kush.
> 
> View attachment 2553093View attachment 2553094View attachment 2553095View attachment 2553097


Looks like you're gonna have some sick Kush...
That Pure kush line (malibu cut) is golden.. 
I'll definitely be making F2 crosses of the Blue Kush in the future (6 months) as I have an incredible mother already picked out...
I'd imagine you are pretty happy with it..

I'll be making some F1 seeds of Bubbleberry x Blue Fire very soon... will get u some of those... 


Hey you need to get your ass over to BI and visit!! 
Fly over for the weekend or something.. Got a room for you to crash in.. 
LOL you can even bring some of that Blue Kush ... we can compare phenos!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 5, 2013)

Been a little while sense I posted in this thread, but I have been keeping up with it. Back in Dec I chopped everything down and got rid of everything due to domestic problems. Mother plants and all were gone. I took a couple months off to straighten shit out, now I'm back in the game. 
This what I have left from my "main-lining" last year.





Now I have some new shit goin.





This is a bubbleberry X blue widow that I made last year, just starting flower. She get some mutant leaves but whateva, gonna let her finish. She in 7 gal smart pot.
Then I have some blue Hawaiian that i'm main-lining and get clones from her too. Also get 2 more keiki's coming up, bubbleberry x blue Hawaiian and one more bb X blue widow.





So far 100% germ on seeds I made. 0 for 2 on blue widow that i bought last year, wtf??


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 5, 2013)

those stalks look creepy. like they've been crawlin around the house or someshit. the haunted stalks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Looks like you're gonna have some sick Kush...
> That Pure kush line (malibu cut) is golden..
> I'll definitely be making F2 crosses of the Blue Kush in the future (6 months) as I have an incredible mother already picked out...
> I'd imagine you are pretty happy with it..
> ...


*Dude I know man, The Blue Kush is pretty impressive. Please make more!...lol*
*Which strain are you using for the Mom? *

*Dude I&#8217;m chomping at the bit for a taste of the BK&#8230;smells pretty killer too! So far it&#8217;s not stinking up the place like the C-99 did, but once you rub up on them they throw off this lofty smell of berry & skunk. They sure like the Mg, I don&#8217;t think they&#8217;ll have any big fan leaves come harvest time, They&#8217;re starting to fade fast, Maybe 2.5 more weeks before the tops will finish, I&#8217;ll harvest the tops first out of fear of mold, and late harvest the rest of the plant. The flowers are rock hard and putting on size every day.*

*I&#8217;m going to fire the Bodhi gear on the next moon, I think I&#8217;ll pop the Blue Lotus first, followed by Goji and Dream Lotus, I want to F2 all three strains, I&#8217;ll have a bunch of pollen and seeds for you too.*

*I know man I got to make some time and visit! I&#8217;ll most definably bring some of the BK, it would be pretty cool to compare the different phenos side by side from different micro climates.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Been a little while sense I posted in this thread, but I have been keeping up with it. Back in Dec I chopped everything down and got rid of everything due to domestic problems. Mother plants and all were gone. I took a couple months off to straighten shit out, now I'm back in the game.
> This what I have left from my "main-lining" last year.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome man! I bet your happy with some plants back in the stable! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 6, 2013)

looks like no more dirty widow out there. will be bad for those that smoke it, but good for everyone else trying to drop their shit. good luck all, aloha


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 6, 2013)

^Still, wouldn't doubt it if some of their crop still shows up on the street. Cops here are dirty, wouldn't pass up the opportunity to make a few G's by selling some for dirt cheap.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Coot(er eater)- I'd love to test any of yor Bodhi f2's as I think he isn't going to produce much big seeds batches anymore and focus back on small kick ass batches of brush pollination. Yeah, can't wait for you and the "bronco" to come over.....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 6, 2013)

Speaking of F2's.....Romberry F2


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 6, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> What else surprises me is that they are already out on bail, while Roger Christie is still in jail without bail nor speedy trial. These guys got busted with at least twice as much as Roger did. 500 plants vs. Rogers 300. 10lbs of dried vs. Rogers 840 Grams. Something isnt right if he is denied bail for having much less than these two.
> 
> An operation that large had to have more than those 2 60+year olds running the show. It's a small island, word spreads quickly


I understand your confusion comparing the two bust. How do you think the cops would look denying Grandma & grandpa bail? Besides, Roger Christie's crew, shame on them all but turned on him. Dewey Shapiro was the first of many to turn on Christie. The FEDS have already flipped half of those people! All are waiting to have their day in court too, and I promise you it isn't to save Christie either! This will more than likely guarantee Roger Christie's conviction! It appears the FEDS lies has been to much on several of them, and they broke weak! But that's what the FEDS do scare tactics. It's what this fucking country is known around the world for, ruthless scare tactics on countries & people alike! The FEDS don't take on these cases unless they have a 87% or better conviction rate. I'm afraid Roger's only chance is a mistrial!?

In front of all Federal Court Building is an image, or statue of the lady holding the scale level. Meaning absolutely no corruption in this court house, and everybody can expect a fair and balanced trial. Nothing could be more further than the truth! The FEDS have an extremely high conviction rate because they lie & cheat right in front of a federal magistrate!? It appears they suffer no consequences either? This shit has to stop, sooner than later people!


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 7, 2013)

Aloha, Im from Kona on the big island, and i just popped a few seeds, is it too early to start them off now? i need more exsperience help if anyone else is from the big island just more info on the Ph levels and nitrogen and getting the plant to its best but i wana try and stay organic. Much Mahalo!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 7, 2013)

Aloha KG808, if you already popped them, run em...just get a good organic bag of soil(roots organic if can), put the seeds in a good sized pot of that and keep them wet until they start to go, top dress with earthworm castings a couple of weeks later and maybe with a high P guano when she start to flower....should be good...check the ph of your tap water with one of those simple pool ph test kits and try to keep around 6.5......if you run into any problems, come on back here with pics..other than that read as much as you can about cannabis but NOT from this website......Happy Farming!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot(er eater)- I'd love to test any of yor Bodhi f2's as I think he isn't going to produce much big seeds batches anymore and focus back on small kick ass batches of brush pollination. Yeah, can't wait for you and the "bronco" to come over.....


Rajah Dat B-Dawg! There should be some real treasures hidden in the F2's. Yeah Man I'm itching to come over and visit you guys, I'm not sure if "the bronc" will come with me or not...lol...too much cannabis talk drives her nutz...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> ......if you run into any problems, come on back here with pics..other than that read as much as you can about cannabis but NOT from this website......Happy Farming!


I agree, take any advice from this site with a grain of salt. There are a lot of books on how to cultivate cannabis, once you read a few books on the subject you'll understand that most people on this site parrot information (give advice) that's based on myth and whacky stoner science.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 7, 2013)

Couple shots of my mystery girl, should be ready soon. Gonna push it a little longer and hope for some better flavors with the later harvest, momma was frosty but taste was just so-so. Tried lollipopping for the first time on this one to fatten up the tops and made a super mini run of ice wax with all the frosty lower shit. It came out pure white lemony, fiyah and was dabbable with almost zero residue. Almost considering putting the whole plant through the buckets but I need something fresh to smoke on!













Also, put out some Lemon Stomper OG x Agent Orange x Chem. Diesel to flower this morning. Hope they are females.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 7, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Couple shots of my mystery girl, should be ready soon. Gonna push it a little longer and hope for some better flavors with the later harvest, momma was frosty but taste was just so-so. Tried lollipopping for the first time on this one to fatten up the tops and made a super mini run of ice wax with all the frosty lower shit. It came out pure white lemony, fiyah and was dabbable with almost zero residue. Almost considering putting the whole plant through the buckets but I need something fresh to smoke on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good what flavor does she got now, is the lemon stomper og cross by bean boyz?


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now she kinda smells like grape candy when rubbed. The hash I made has a lemony taste to it though. Went totally organic on this one, so I hope to improve the taste. 

and im pretty sure the lemon stomper cross is by bean boyz, friend tossed me some beans to try for helping them out.


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lookin really good!! and super frosty!, and thanks guys!! nice having more people from hawaii growing as well dont have too much friends here that grow so pretty much learning on my known ya know, pretty interesting though i have been through growing stages with my uncle in Cali, and he had a hydroponics set up, but im tryna make some legit, Natural crip.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They (the media) said it was an un-sophisticated grow operation...then they showed the picture of the grow, "Un-Sophisticated" nigga please...lmao


hahahaha

nigga please!! lol


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 8, 2013)

That sounds good!! thanks bro! really appreciate the help!! will be posting pics of the sprouts soon!


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 8, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Aloha KG808, if you already popped them, run em...just get a good organic bag of soil(roots organic if can), put the seeds in a good sized pot of that and keep them wet until they start to go, top dress with earthworm castings a couple of weeks later and maybe with a high P guano when she start to flower....should be good...check the ph of your tap water with one of those simple pool ph test kits and try to keep around 6.5......if you run into any problems, come on back here with pics..other than that read as much as you can about cannabis but NOT from this website......Happy Farming!


<br>
*

That sounds good!! thanks bro! really appreciate the help!! will be posting pics of the sprouts soon!​




​

*


----------



## kkday (Mar 8, 2013)

How do we know that the couple busted was the origins of the dirty widow and how do we know they were the only ones growing it commercially??? I have gotten that big island dirty widow a while back. That was good shit. Pm me if you don't want to make your reply public.


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 8, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Right now she kinda smells like grape candy when rubbed. The hash I made has a lemony taste to it though. Went totally organic on this one, so I hope to improve the taste.
> 
> and im pretty sure the lemon stomper cross is by bean boyz, friend tossed me some beans to try for helping them out.


For the record. Lemon Stomper is a 'Gage Green Genetics', strain. But the Bean Boyz use the Lemon Stomper crossed into one of his main strains.


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd like to know if any of you have grown out any of Bean Boyz strains with success ,and would you be willing to share some pics of them?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 9, 2013)

Good Bodhi project in the floating medum


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW! Those are some happy looking girls


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 9, 2013)

I try to live my life as green as possible following the 3 R's, reduce, reuse, and recycle. So when my fish tank cracked I really didn't wan to throw it away. I found another use or reuse for it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 9, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


>


Haha nice! Did you ever water your plants with your fish tank water?








pepperbelly said:


>


Straight up! Lovin' it pep...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 10, 2013)

I have used fish water last year for watering with good results. Its high in nitrogen. Now I just mix the soil and water with da hose.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 10, 2013)

The Strains of Yesteryear
By DJ Short
Excerpt on Hawaii..

_"I have tried to equal the Hawaiian experience outdoor on the mainland, and indoors, with no success. Everything I have grown from Hawaiian stock turned out to be nowhere near the quality of the parent stock. This is true for three generations of trials. The product from Hawaiian seed was equal to the best plants grown from mid-quality Colombian stock!__
This led me to a hypothesis about Hawaii: that just about any stock grown in Hawaii will turn out to be of unique and relatively high quality. 
*Hawaii just happens to be one of those special places, I suppose.*_"



Always good to be reminded how lucky we are to be growing here on the Islands...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> The Strains of Yesteryear
> By DJ Short
> Excerpt on Hawaii..
> 
> ...


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sheckster again.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's the Blue Kush (all 5 Pheno's) about 45 days of Flower...buggars are finishing fast!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's the DNA/RP gear....I gifted the OG#18 to a friend...the plant was acting kinda funny so i kicked her out 


Stacked Kush....Smells like Haze & Fruit!
.

Silver Kush...Smells like Haze!


L.A. Woman. 


L.A. Confidential.


Sour Kush (Topped)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Eh Doc...check out the Sugar Factory!...Sweet Jesus this plant smells unreal!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Doc...check out the Sugar Factory!...Sweet Jesus this plant smells unreal!


ya mon!!! she looking cherry!! cheeeheuuuu!!! I swear coots, you going love the taste on that badboy. she soooo stoney too. and ya, she smelll lovely!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like some good pain medicine to me, thanks for sharing Cooter!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Whats the buzz like Sativa or Indica leaning?...I feel like a clucker waiting to get a crack hit...lol.

BTW the plant I'm treating with CS hasn't responded yet... but I'm not giving up hope! I'll spray that sucker until I'm out of silver...


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 12, 2013)

Sup hawaiians... just wanted to share the new grow. transplanted these clones last night and put them under the hps light. Vegging them for a little while longer then ima flip the lights. Strain is ak47. Also got a c99 bean that just sprouted. Except for the sprout they are all in a 2.5 gal coco perlite mix hempy bucket.

View attachment 2565294View attachment 2565297


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Cooter - That LA Woman looks amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

So far L.A. Woman has blow away my expectations, She been super strong in Veg, can't wait to see her flower out. She is by far the nicest of the DNA/RP gear.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Cooter,
Are all of these hybrids better highs than the old Thai, Gold, Red sativa strains? Is there less paranoia? Is it because it knocks a person on their but? Easier to grow? I must be stuck in my ways of old. 

We will see what my TGA and Rare Dankness lines can produce. The soil is cooking and should be ready in April. Then I will know if it is all hype to get people to buy seeds or if it is better.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 12, 2013)

Mean ones coot! What do you veg under?



> *We will see what my TGA and Rare Dankness lines can produce. The soil is cooking and should be ready in April. Then I will know if it is all hype to get people to buy seeds or if it is better.*


I actually just picked up a pack of Doc's OG from Rare Dankness. Seriously debating doing an indoor run for kicks. Had to chop my girl earlier than planned cuz it got caught in yesterdays deluge of rain.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

Ugh - I know what you mean. Last year the rain made me harvest the Malawi earlier than I wanted. The buds I left un-harvested started to rot.

My grow thread now is missing its pictures because Photobucket changed their app.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Cooter,
> Are all of these hybrids better highs than the old Thai, Gold, Red sativa strains? Is there less paranoia? Is it because it knocks a person on their but? Easier to grow? I must be stuck in my ways of old.
> 
> We will see what my TGA and Rare Dankness lines can produce. The soil is cooking and should be ready in April. Then I will know if it is all hype to get people to buy seeds or if it is better.
> ...


Hey Mo,

You know its all subjective. My tolerance is pretty high considering how much cannabis I consume now vs. how much I smoked as a kid in the 80's. Too me the Sativas we consumed as kids growing up seemed so much more potent, but i didn't smoke everyday either.

I can build up a tolerance pretty quick to most strains these days, but if i consumed the modern strains of today as a kid in the 80's I'd probably experience the same level of potency. I tend to like sativa a lot more due to the psychedelic effect. Paranoia as a side effect is never a fun experience and I rarely encounter any paranoia these days. If paranoia isn't your cup of tea look for hybrids that are 50/50ish (Satvia/Indica) and the Indica used in the cross should be a high in CBD. 

In the end it really doesn't matter, its all about selection, even the crappiest gear can produce a keeper. From my experience you get what you pay for when buying gear. Sourcing the best genetics from top breeders ensures you don't have to grow out thousands of seeds to find a keeper. 

Just keep growing brah and post up some progress pic's of your RD and TGA gear once you get them rolling, I've never ran any gear form either of those breeders but I've never heard anyone saying anything negative about them either, well maybe the occasional hater rhetoric, but take all that shit with a grain of salt, in the end the fairest evaluation will come from you since all of this is subjective anyways.

wow that was long winded...lmao!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Mean ones coot! What do you veg under?


Thanks Man...I veg with a T5


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Cooter,
> Are all of these hybrids better highs than the old Thai, Gold, Red sativa strains? Is there less paranoia? Is it because it knocks a person on their but? Easier to grow? I must be stuck in my ways of old.
> 
> We will see what my TGA and Rare Dankness lines can produce. The soil is cooking and should be ready in April. Then I will know if it is all hype to get people to buy seeds or if it is better.
> ...


Mo, what did you pick up from RD? They are my second favorite seed company out there,and Scott Reach is about as good a breeder as anyone can get! I expect many cool things from them in the future too!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 12, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Mo, what did you pick up from RD? They are my second favorite seed company out there,and Scott Reach is about as good a breeder as anyone can get! I expect many cool things from them in the future too!


Thats good to hear but now I am curious to hear who your most favorite seed company is? haha

Anyone ever try out any Alphakronik stuff? They are on the cheaper side of things but have some interesting crosses. Haven't really read anything negative about them and it seems they are pretty active on certain forums.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 12, 2013)

Romberry F2 @ 52 Days from seed..This will be the last time i'll bloom under these. I'm moving up, gotta 600 watt for next years short season


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Thats good to hear but now I am curious to hear who your most favorite seed company is? haha
> 
> Anyone ever try out any Alphakronik stuff? They are on the cheaper side of things but have some interesting crosses. Haven't really read anything negative about them and it seems they are pretty active on certain forums.


I'm thinking his favorite is Gage Green


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Whats the buzz like Sativa or Indica leaning?...I feel like a clucker waiting to get a crack hit...lol.
> 
> BTW the plant I'm treating with CS hasn't responded yet... but I'm not giving up hope! I'll spray that sucker until I'm out of silver...


hard to explain, I guess 50/50 right down the middle. all I know is it's top shelf smoke. super stoney. 

and don't give up on the CS! we got jillybean cuts too if you interested bro. shoot me a pm if you like


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

> *
> 
> Mo, what did you pick up from RD? They are my second favorite seed company out there,and Scott Reach is about as good a breeder as anyone can get! I expect many cool things from them in the future too!​
> 
> ...


Scott's OG - I picked it up at the LA Cup from Mrs. RD herself! I figure the one named after Scott must be pretty nice. That is the same reason I picked up some Jillybean from TGA. I love Orange and Pineapple phenos. Also got some Jesus OG (Jack the Ripper cross with the Hell's Angels' OG cut).





























I left a message for the Rare Dankness team to see what soil Scott uses. Already mixed up some super soil for the TGA beans.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hard to explain, I guess 50/50 right down the middle. all I know is it's top shelf smoke. super stoney.
> 
> and don't give up on the CS! we got jillybean cuts too if you interested bro. shoot me a pm if you like


Sounds like the kinda smoke a like Doc, prolly a little heady that lingers into couch-lock if you get greedy with it? I'm obviously making wild assumptions...lol

Man I'd totally take you up on the JB, but i have to much on my plate at the moment. thanks for the offer though!

I've got a few back up cuts of the YB/TW JIC i fucked up the silver concentration.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I left a message for the Rare Dankness team to see what soil Scott uses. Already mixed up some super soil for the TGA beans.
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hey Mo,
I was actually poking around the RD site the other day and they have a soil mix listed under the FAQ's. I was actually there because I was a little confused after reading somewhere that RD beans from attitude may or may not be the same seeds available from RD in colorado due to their european distributor.

But anyway here's a quote from their site if they dont get back to you:
*



THE MOONSHINE MIX

Click to expand...

*


> The original moonshine mix called for a full bag of Fox Farm Ocean Forest organic soil, a half bag of Fox Farm planting Mix with bat guano and a half of a bag of Fox Farm Light warrior with additional dry nutrients provided by Peace of Mind and a few added amendments. The key to this mix was to master the wet/ dry cycle and learning the key times to transplant. It was an expensive mix but it worked for almost every strain I've ever grown from after cloning to harvest. A few tweaks and additional amendments and I've developed a mix that works just as well and allows for a few well timed feedings to increase growth rates.
> 
> This is the final mix for Flowering, mix and allow soil to sit for 7 days before transplanting. For best results: final transplant 8-10 days before flowering. Pot size should be based on plant size. Less than a foot tall without many leads = small pot. Big 3 ft tall monster bush before flower = 7-10 gal bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Sup hawaiians... just wanted to share the new grow. transplanted these clones last night and put them under the hps light. Vegging them for a little while longer then ima flip the lights. Strain is ak47. Also got a c99 bean that just sprouted. Except for the sprout they are all in a 2.5 gal coco perlite mix hempy bucket.
> 
> View attachment 2565294View attachment 2565297View attachment 2565299


Nice Plants Brah! Who's C99 did you use?


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Plants Brah! Who's C99 did you use?


Im running the female seeds version. Would love to have tried a brothers grimm cut but i guess im late to the show. Lol...


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 12, 2013)

Just want to give a shout out to all you HI growers. Lived in Kona for a year working at Kiser Motorcycles and man would have I loved to grow there lol...I'm back in Montana but tryin to get to Cali before next winter, so sick of the cold even though i was born and raised here haha. Probably would have stayed in HI had i been able to find a better job and actually knew that i wanted to stay on the island. Nearly all of the nug i had there was bomb especially some Pineapple Chunk i came across. This was back in 2010-2011. Really wish i could roll down to the beach on my scooter anytime i wanted and roll one phatty...maybe one of you could do that for me  Anyways, happy growing to all, keep it sticky!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Im running the female seeds version. Would love to have tried a brothers grimm cut but i guess im late to the show. Lol...


Awesome Man! I still have a little bit of C99 jarred up. She flowers fast too!


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I'd up date you folks on what's happening over at the state building. For those of you who don't know, the outlook isn't good once again our elected officials played to the companies that bank rolled their coffers once again. Guys, In 59 years old, I can't keep fighting the fight. I'm fucking sick and tired of these phoney elected officials who only give a shit about issues that bring money to their pocketbooks. So, if you're hoping for anything worth the time of day with regards to medical cannabis program getting better here,...don't hold your breathe!
These cocksuckers can't even get the program moved over "Public Safety", to "Dept. of Health', and that's even with the knowledge that Public Safety doesn't even want the job anymore!!!! Nothing like a state full of spineless politicians ready to suck the dicks of big industry at the drop of a hat! Yet refuses to back the will of the people, and why are these "butt worms" re-elected year after year?

Read it and Weep:

[h=1]*BILLS DEAD FOR 2013 (LIVE for 2014):*[/h]*HB150* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=150


*2/20/13: HB 150 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session* (but could be revived in 2014).
*As of 1/28/13, HB 150 was introduced, and referred to three committees: Judiciary (JUD), Health (HLT) and Finance (FIN). *
Personal Use of Marijuana; Licenses to Cultivate, Manufacture, Test, or Sell Marijuana; County Regulation RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Authorizes persons 21 years of age or older to consume or possess limited amounts of marijuana for personal use. Provides for the licensing of marijuana cultivation facilities, product manufacturing facilities, safety testing facilities, and retail stores. Requires the counties to provide for licensing of marijuana facilities if the State fails to do so. Authorizes the counties to regulate or prohibit marijuana facilities within their boundaries.
*HB077* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=77


*2/20/13: HB 077 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session* (but could be revived in 2014).
*As of 1/28/13, HB 077 was introduced, and referred to three committees: HLT (Health), Public Safety (PBS), Finance (FIN). *
Medical Use of Marijuana; Transfer of Departmental Jurisdiction RELATING TO MEDICAL USE OF MARIJUANA. Transfers jurisdiction over the state medical marijuana program from PSD to DOH.
Companion bill HB 1438: http://capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=1438
*HB455* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=455


*2/20/13: HB 455 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 455 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PBS) and Judiciary (JUD). *
Marijuana; Possession; Violation RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Decriminalizes and establishes civil adjudicatory proceedings for the possession of one ounce or less of marijuana.
*HB699 *http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB699_.PD


*2/20/13: HB 699 was &#8220;deferred&#8221;*_ (with no vote taken) for the 2013 session__ (but could be revived in 2014)_
*JUD heard this bill 2/1/13. *_A__ decision on whether to pass it to FIN, hold it or defer it was held Tuesday, 2/12/13._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 699 *_*was introduced, and *referred to two committees: Judiciary (JUD) and Finance (FIN)._
Authorizes persons 21 years of age or older to consume or possess limited amounts of marijuana for personal use. Provides for the licensing of marijuana cultivation facilities, product manufacturing facilities, safety testing facilities, and retail stores. Applies an excise tax on transactions between marijuana establishments.
*HB1042 *http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB1042_.PD


*2/20/13: HB 1042 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 1042 was introduced.*
Amends the definition of &#8220;adequate supply&#8221; by increasing the maximum number of mature marijuana plants from three to twenty-one and removing the limitation of four immature marijuana plants. Transfers all rights, powers, functions, and duties of the department of public safety relating to the medical use of marijuana under chapter 329, part IX, Hawaii Revised Statutes, to the department of health
*HB1216 *http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB1216_.PD


*2/20/13: HB 1216 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 1216 was introduced.*
Requires medical marijuana dispensaries to register their agents and their business with the department of health by submitting an application and fee. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the department of public safety (DPS) to the department of health (DOH) and requires DPS to assist with the transfer. To facilitate the transfer, requires the DPS to continue to maintain a verification service to confirm registration that is accessible 24/7 to the DOH.
Companion bill SB703: http://capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=703
*SB162: * http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=162


*2/20/13: SB 162 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB162 was introduced, and referred to one committee: Public Safety (PSM)*
Short form bill.
*SB467* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=467


*2/20/13: SB 467 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB467 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Judiciary and Labor (JDL)/ Consumer protection (CPN) and Ways and Means (WAM).*
Marijuana; Legalization RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Legalizes the personal use of marijuana in a specified quantity. Requires licensing to operate marijuana establishments. Subjects marijuana establishments to excise taxes and income taxes.
*SB471* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=471


*2/20/13: SB 471 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB471 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health (HTH)/Public Safety (PSM) and Ways and Means (WAM).*
Counties; Compassion Centers RELATING TO COUNTIES. Provides that each county has the power to establish compassion centers for the dispensing of medical marijuana. Requires that compassion centers shall only provide service to qualifying patients and primary caregivers registered with the department of public safety. Makes compassion centers subject to the general excise tax by making inapplicable the exemption for amounts received from sales of prescription drugs or prosthetic devices. Imposes a general excise tax on marijuana sales. Imposes registration fee on compassion centers, to be shared with counties.
*SB685* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=685


*2/20/13: SB 685 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB685 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Health (HTH) and Ways and Means (WAM).*
Medical Use of Cannabis; Transfer of Program Administration RELATING TO MEDICAL CANNABIS. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from PSD to DOH and requires PSD to assist with the transfer. Effective 07/01/2013.
*SB687* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=687


*2/28/13: SB 687 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*1/28/13: SB687 was introduced, and was referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM) and Health. (HTH).*
Medical Marijuana; Post-traumatic Stress Disorder RELATING TO MEDICAL USE OF MARIJUANA. Includes post-traumatic stress disorder to the definition of debilitating medical condition to allow for the use of medical marijuana in the treatment of post-traumatic stress disorder.
*SB689* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=689


*2/28/13: SB 689 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session (but could be revived in 2014).*
*2/13/13: The House Health Committee passed SB 689, and it will now be heard by the Judiciary Committee.*
*The Committee on Health (HTH) heard SB689 on Wednesday, 2/13/13*
*As of 1/28/13, SB689 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health, Intergovernmental and Military Affairs (HTH) and Judiciary (JUD)*
Health; Pain; Patient&#8217;s Bill of Rights RELATING TO PAIN PATIENTS BILL OF RIGHTS. Clarifies that the medical use of marijuana is considered to be consistent with the pain patient&#8217;s bill of rights.
*SB686* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=686


*2/20/13: SB 686 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB686 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Health (HTH) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Medical Marijuana RELATING TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA. Increases the amount of marijuana that constitutes an adequate supply by allowing a qualifying patient to possess 10 marijuana plants and 5 ounces of marijuana at any given time. Keeps confidential the site where marijuana is grown. Prohibits the DOH from requiring that a certifying physician be the patient&#8217;s primary care physician. Prohibits certifying physicians from naming or describing a patient&#8217;s particular debilitating condition. Increases the permissible ratio of patients to caregivers by allowing a caregiver to be responsible for the care of up to 5 patients at any given time. Allows transfer to another qualified patient and transport of medical marijuana without prosecution. Allows for recognition of visiting qualifying patients. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from PSD to DOH and requires PSD to assist with the transfer. Effective 07/01/2013.
*SB690* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=690


*2/20/13: SB 690 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014). Although SB 690 is not moving, a House version of the bill, HB 668 IS alive and worthy of support! (see above in LIVE BILLS)
_
*As of 1/28/13, SB690 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Health (HTH) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Medical Use of Marijuana; Transfer to Department of Health RELATING TO HEALTH. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the department of public safety (DPS) to the department of health (DOH) and requires DPS to assist with the transfer. To facilitate the transfer, requires the DPS to continue to maintain a verification service to confirm registration that is accessible 24/7 to the DOH. Takes effect 1/2/2014.
*SB703* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=703


*2/20/13: SB 703 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB703 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health (HTH)/Public Safety (PSM) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Medical Marijuana; Registration; Department of Health RELATING TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA. Requires medical marijuana dispensaries to register their agents and their business with the department of health by submitting an application and fee. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the department of public safety (DPS) to the department of health (DOH) and requires DPS to assist with the transfer. To facilitate the transfer, requires the DPS to continue to maintain a verification service to confirm registration that is accessible 24/7 to the DOH.
*SB738* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=738


*2/20/13: SB 738 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB738 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Judiciary (JDL)/Consumer Protection (CPL)*_ and *Ways and Means (WAM)*_
Marijuana; Legalization RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Decriminalizes under state law the growing, processing, possession, transfer, and personal use of marijuana in a specified quantity to persons at least twenty-one years of age. Requires licensing to operate marijuana establishments. Subjects marijuana establishments to excise taxes and income taxes.
*SB739* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=739


*2/20/13: SB 739 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB739 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Judiciary (JDL) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Marijuana; Civil Penalties for Possession of One Ounce or Less RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Establishes a civil violation for possession of one ounce or less of marijuana that is subject to a fine of not more than $100, and establishes an adjudicatory structure for its enforcement. Deletes reporting requirements of board of education for students possessing one ounce or less of marijuana. Clarifies that medical marijuana patients and primary caregiver may assert affirmative defense to prosecution, criminal or civil, involving possession of one ounce or less of marijuana. Excludes possession of one ounce or less of marijuana from authority of Hawaii paroling authority to require paroled prisoner to undergo and complete substance abuse treatment. Excludes possession of more than one ounce of marijuana from authority of courts to require a defendant to undergo and complete substance abuse treatment for probation violation. Clarifies definition of detrimental drug to exclude one ounce or less of marijuana. Excludes possession of one ounce or less of marijuana from offenses of promoting a detrimental drug in the second degree and third degree. Clarifies a civil violation for possession of marijuana does not constitute a prior offense for purposes of the conditional discharge law.
*SB1218* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1218


*2/20/13: SB 1218 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB1218 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health (HLT)/Public Safety (PSM) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Amends Hawaii&#699;s medical marijuana law definitions of &#8220;adequate supply&#8221; and &#8220;written certification&#8221;
Companion bill: HB 1042: http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB1042_.PD


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I'd up date you folks on what's happening over at the state building. For those of you who don't know, the outlook isn't good once again our elected officials played to the companies that bank rolled their coffers once again. Guys, In 59 years old, I can't keep fighting the fight. I'm fucking sick and tired of these phoney elected officials who only give a shit about issues that bring money to their pocketbooks. So, if you're hoping for anything worth the time of day with regards to medical cannabis program getting better here,...don't hold your breathe!
These cocksuckers can't even get the program moved over "Public Safety", to "Dept. of Health', and that's even with the knowledge that Public Safety doesn't even want the job anymore!!!! Nothing like a state full of spineless politicians ready to suck the dicks of big industry at the drop of a hat! Yet refuses to back the will of the people, and why are these "butt worms" re-elected year after year?

Read it and Weep:

*BILLS DEAD FOR 2013 (LIVE for 2014):*

*HB150* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=150


*2/20/13: HB 150 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session* (but could be revived in 2014).
*As of 1/28/13, HB 150 was introduced, and referred to three committees: Judiciary (JUD), Health (HLT) and Finance (FIN). *
Personal Use of Marijuana; Licenses to Cultivate, Manufacture, Test, or Sell Marijuana; County Regulation RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Authorizes persons 21 years of age or older to consume or possess limited amounts of marijuana for personal use. Provides for the licensing of marijuana cultivation facilities, product manufacturing facilities, safety testing facilities, and retail stores. Requires the counties to provide for licensing of marijuana facilities if the State fails to do so. Authorizes the counties to regulate or prohibit marijuana facilities within their boundaries.
*HB077* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=77


*2/20/13: HB 077 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session* (but could be revived in 2014).
*As of 1/28/13, HB 077 was introduced, and referred to three committees: HLT (Health), Public Safety (PBS), Finance (FIN). *
Medical Use of Marijuana; Transfer of Departmental Jurisdiction RELATING TO MEDICAL USE OF MARIJUANA. Transfers jurisdiction over the state medical marijuana program from PSD to DOH.
Companion bill HB 1438: http://capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=1438
*HB455* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=HB&billnumber=455


*2/20/13: HB 455 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 455 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PBS) and Judiciary (JUD). *
Marijuana; Possession; Violation RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Decriminalizes and establishes civil adjudicatory proceedings for the possession of one ounce or less of marijuana.
*HB699 *http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB699_.PD


*2/20/13: HB 699 was deferred*_ (with no vote taken) for the 2013 session__ (but could be revived in 2014)_
*JUD heard this bill 2/1/13. *_A__ decision on whether to pass it to FIN, hold it or defer it was held Tuesday, 2/12/13._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 699 *_*was introduced, and *referred to two committees: Judiciary (JUD) and Finance (FIN)._
Authorizes persons 21 years of age or older to consume or possess limited amounts of marijuana for personal use. Provides for the licensing of marijuana cultivation facilities, product manufacturing facilities, safety testing facilities, and retail stores. Applies an excise tax on transactions between marijuana establishments.
*HB1042 *http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB1042_.PD


*2/20/13: HB 1042 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 1042 was introduced.*
Amends the definition of adequate supply by increasing the maximum number of mature marijuana plants from three to twenty-one and removing the limitation of four immature marijuana plants. Transfers all rights, powers, functions, and duties of the department of public safety relating to the medical use of marijuana under chapter 329, part IX, Hawaii Revised Statutes, to the department of health
*HB1216 *http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB1216_.PD


*2/20/13: HB 1216 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, HB 1216 was introduced.*
Requires medical marijuana dispensaries to register their agents and their business with the department of health by submitting an application and fee. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the department of public safety (DPS) to the department of health (DOH) and requires DPS to assist with the transfer. To facilitate the transfer, requires the DPS to continue to maintain a verification service to confirm registration that is accessible 24/7 to the DOH.
Companion bill SB703: http://capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=703
*SB162: * http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=162


*2/20/13: SB 162 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB162 was introduced, and referred to one committee: Public Safety (PSM)*
Short form bill.
*SB467* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=467


*2/20/13: SB 467 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB467 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Judiciary and Labor (JDL)/ Consumer protection (CPN) and Ways and Means (WAM).*
Marijuana; Legalization RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Legalizes the personal use of marijuana in a specified quantity. Requires licensing to operate marijuana establishments. Subjects marijuana establishments to excise taxes and income taxes.
*SB471* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=471


*2/20/13: SB 471 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB471 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health (HTH)/Public Safety (PSM) and Ways and Means (WAM).*
Counties; Compassion Centers RELATING TO COUNTIES. Provides that each county has the power to establish compassion centers for the dispensing of medical marijuana. Requires that compassion centers shall only provide service to qualifying patients and primary caregivers registered with the department of public safety. Makes compassion centers subject to the general excise tax by making inapplicable the exemption for amounts received from sales of prescription drugs or prosthetic devices. Imposes a general excise tax on marijuana sales. Imposes registration fee on compassion centers, to be shared with counties.
*SB685* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=685


*2/20/13: SB 685 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB685 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Health (HTH) and Ways and Means (WAM).*
Medical Use of Cannabis; Transfer of Program Administration RELATING TO MEDICAL CANNABIS. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from PSD to DOH and requires PSD to assist with the transfer. Effective 07/01/2013.
*SB687* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=687


*2/28/13: SB 687 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*1/28/13: SB687 was introduced, and was referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM) and Health. (HTH).*
Medical Marijuana; Post-traumatic Stress Disorder RELATING TO MEDICAL USE OF MARIJUANA. Includes post-traumatic stress disorder to the definition of debilitating medical condition to allow for the use of medical marijuana in the treatment of post-traumatic stress disorder.
*SB689* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=689


*2/28/13: SB 689 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session (but could be revived in 2014).*
*2/13/13: The House Health Committee passed SB 689, and it will now be heard by the Judiciary Committee.*
*The Committee on Health (HTH) heard SB689 on Wednesday, 2/13/13*
*As of 1/28/13, SB689 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health, Intergovernmental and Military Affairs (HTH) and Judiciary (JUD)*
Health; Pain; Patients Bill of Rights RELATING TO PAIN PATIENTS BILL OF RIGHTS. Clarifies that the medical use of marijuana is considered to be consistent with the pain patients bill of rights.
*SB686* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=686


*2/20/13: SB 686 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB686 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Health (HTH) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Medical Marijuana RELATING TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA. Increases the amount of marijuana that constitutes an adequate supply by allowing a qualifying patient to possess 10 marijuana plants and 5 ounces of marijuana at any given time. Keeps confidential the site where marijuana is grown. Prohibits the DOH from requiring that a certifying physician be the patients primary care physician. Prohibits certifying physicians from naming or describing a patients particular debilitating condition. Increases the permissible ratio of patients to caregivers by allowing a caregiver to be responsible for the care of up to 5 patients at any given time. Allows transfer to another qualified patient and transport of medical marijuana without prosecution. Allows for recognition of visiting qualifying patients. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from PSD to DOH and requires PSD to assist with the transfer. Effective 07/01/2013.
*SB690* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=690


*2/20/13: SB 690 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014). Although SB 690 is not moving, a House version of the bill, HB 668 IS alive and worthy of support! (see above in LIVE BILLS)
_
*As of 1/28/13, SB690 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Health (HTH) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Medical Use of Marijuana; Transfer to Department of Health RELATING TO HEALTH. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the department of public safety (DPS) to the department of health (DOH) and requires DPS to assist with the transfer. To facilitate the transfer, requires the DPS to continue to maintain a verification service to confirm registration that is accessible 24/7 to the DOH. Takes effect 1/2/2014.
*SB703* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=703


*2/20/13: SB 703 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB703 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health (HTH)/Public Safety (PSM) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Medical Marijuana; Registration; Department of Health RELATING TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA. Requires medical marijuana dispensaries to register their agents and their business with the department of health by submitting an application and fee. Transfers departmental jurisdiction of the medical marijuana laws from the department of public safety (DPS) to the department of health (DOH) and requires DPS to assist with the transfer. To facilitate the transfer, requires the DPS to continue to maintain a verification service to confirm registration that is accessible 24/7 to the DOH.
*SB738* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=738


*2/20/13: SB 738 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB738 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Judiciary (JDL)/Consumer Protection (CPL) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Marijuana; Legalization RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Decriminalizes under state law the growing, processing, possession, transfer, and personal use of marijuana in a specified quantity to persons at least twenty-one years of age. Requires licensing to operate marijuana establishments. Subjects marijuana establishments to excise taxes and income taxes.
*SB739* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=739


*2/20/13: SB 739 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB739 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Public Safety (PSM)/Judiciary (JDL) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Marijuana; Civil Penalties for Possession of One Ounce or Less RELATING TO MARIJUANA. Establishes a civil violation for possession of one ounce or less of marijuana that is subject to a fine of not more than $100, and establishes an adjudicatory structure for its enforcement. Deletes reporting requirements of board of education for students possessing one ounce or less of marijuana. Clarifies that medical marijuana patients and primary caregiver may assert affirmative defense to prosecution, criminal or civil, involving possession of one ounce or less of marijuana. Excludes possession of one ounce or less of marijuana from authority of Hawaii paroling authority to require paroled prisoner to undergo and complete substance abuse treatment. Excludes possession of more than one ounce of marijuana from authority of courts to require a defendant to undergo and complete substance abuse treatment for probation violation. Clarifies definition of detrimental drug to exclude one ounce or less of marijuana. Excludes possession of one ounce or less of marijuana from offenses of promoting a detrimental drug in the second degree and third degree. Clarifies a civil violation for possession of marijuana does not constitute a prior offense for purposes of the conditional discharge law.
*SB1218* http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=1218


*2/20/13: SB 1218 did not get scheduled for a hearing, and is dead for the 2013 session *_(but could be revived in 2014)._
*As of 1/28/13, SB1218 was introduced, and referred to two committees: Health (HLT)/Public Safety (PSM) and Ways and Means (WAM)*
Amends Hawaii&#699;s medical marijuana law definitions of adequate supply and written certification
Companion bill: HB 1042: http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2013/Bills/HB1042_.PD


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update Puna, I just read somewhere that the decriminalization bill was making way, but I guess not. It's a shame that nearly every one of these got killed without even a fair hearing on the subject. Who is responsible for dismissing these bills, and what can we do to get someone to replace them?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2013)

It is time to retire the "representative" model of governing. Let us represent ourselves. Lobbyists will have a hard time corrupting all of us!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 13, 2013)

I been having problems with couple of my vegger's. Couple of them are showing shriveled, crispy leaves on the new growth. I flushed two of them and repotted them in larger pots with straight sunshine mix#4 two days ago, hoping that if it was nute burn it would clear itself but I'm actually thinking it might be an Magnesium def. or something because I used water from a brand new dehumidifier a few times when watering but I've also been using rain water.

The temps in my tent are fine 75-83F so its not a heat issue. 


I think I feed everything maybe once and it was a real minor feeding, like 1 tsp. of some EJ grow and all my other plants are just fine.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2013)

Might be over-watering. The move to a bigger pot should help. Does it drain well?


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually wait until the pots are really light before watering, but I'll lay off the watering for the next few days and see if theres any improvements.

Edit: maybe its a compound problem? Over water + toxicity/deficiency? Usually, symptoms of overwatering are leaves drooping downward and not rolled upwards along the edges like mine are showing.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 14, 2013)

Kalo.. any chance you were using fox farms ocean forest?
I had the same problem last year.. my issue was the soil pH was too low (acidic)..
I was watering with 6.4 pH water and the soil was still around 5.0-5.3 after testing it (i have a hanna digital ph meter)
Found out from a good source that their (FFOF) sphagnum moss was really decayed and acidic (everything breaks down into organic acids eventually).

I would advise you to check the pH of your soil.. 
best way is to get your soil to the point of saturation (when water starts coming out of your pot, that's too much or over-saturated..)
Let it sit for about 30 minutes... Then "squeeze" the container of soil so some liquid comes out the bottom.. 
check the ph of that liquid


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 14, 2013)

Also, in my experience EJ grow is acidic. Drops your pH from 7 to 4, with a "Normal" feed (1 tbs) I would add some baking soda to bump it back up in the mid 6 range before feeding.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

ay guys I think I might come to Hawaii, as a tourist where do you recommend I go? because I backed out of a flight to South America so the air line is trying to say I have to use the mone for something elese.. witch I think is some bullshit. what ya'll think?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> ay guys I think I might come to Hawaii, as a tourist where do you recommend I go? because I backed out of a flight to South America so the air line is trying to say I have to use the mone for something elese.. witch I think is some bullshit. what ya'll think?


 Maui is probably the best spot for tourists. Just my personal opinion. Lahaina side is my favorite. Check out front street if you go there. Kihei side is solid too


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Mmmmmm Maaaauuuuiiii. Got some good days in at the Bay last time I was over there. Malama Honolua for me til I get back, k?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Mmmmmm Maaaauuuuiiii. Got some good days in at the Bay last time I was over there. Malama Honolua for me til I get back, k?


Yups! Honolua bay is awesome.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2013)

So sad the water is all cloudy now and the bottom is covered with slime from all of the sunscreen.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yups! Honolua bay is awesome.


Pretty much my favorite wave out there... at least in terms of roping righthand point breaks are concerned... and I spent a few years in Santa Barbara surfing Rincon pretty religiously.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2013)

I think every stupid question asked on this site should immediately be answered with...Its need more Cowbell!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsUf_oIgp0


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are my babies haha all naturally grown, just repotted them so i could give them a little shock hopefully get some seeds from these purps. But having trouble looking through the microscope and telling if they are ready is there any other ways of telling if they are ready to harvest?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2013)

KonaGold808 said:


> Here are my babies haha all naturally grown, just repotted them so i could give them a little shock hopefully get some seeds from these purps. But having trouble looking through the microscope and telling if they are ready is there any other ways of telling if they are ready to harvest? View attachment 2569447View attachment 2569448View attachment 2569449View attachment 2569450


I'm not real sure what you mean by trying to get seeds. You trying to make them turn hermie? If they are close to harvest its to late for seeds. Takes at least 5 weeks for seeds to develop. How long have they been flowering?


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Kihei side is solid too


wow, it must really be a long time since I last went to Maui. Keihei was nothing but a hot drive on the way to Makena. But there always was Ozeki's ribs ,broke da jaw kine ribs back in the day. But for me no other reason to stop in Kihei. Boy how times have changed!


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Mmmmmm Maaaauuuuiiii. Got some good days in at the Bay last time I was over there. Malama Honolua for me til I get back, k?


I grew up surfing the bay. Best wave in all of Hawaii on a North west swell. If anybody tells you different ,then they never got to surf Honolua on a perfect 10 to 12 ft day,...on a North West Swell of course. It was Honolua Bay that I watched a young Aussie named Nat Young tear up the place, making David Nuuhiwa look like a grommet. It was Honolua Bay where I met and became friends with former world Champ Shaun Tomsan & Lightning Bolt Shaper numero uno then, Tom Parrish. Tom had snapped his favorite board on the first day at Honolua. He had met me that day thru a mutual friend,and at the end of the day I had pack Tom's trusty 7'8" rounded pintail, now in two pieces in my VW van. Tom make a long story short, I put Tom's board back together overnight. We became pretty darn good friends as a result of it. So anytime Tom would come to Maui he's swap houses with Gerry Lopez for a week or so. While here Tom would use Gerry's shaping room up at Gerry Olinda house. The Gerry would use Tom's Pupukea Heights home and do the exact same thing ,shape away the week. When Tom Parrish first started coming to Maui, He'd drive down from Olinda to go surf. As our friendship bloomed I offered my place for him to store his boards,and in kind he told me to feel free to use any of his boards anytime to go surf. Tom was also the Quiksilver Rep for Hawaii at the time. Because of his style(big heart), he never forgot what I did for him by repairing his board overnight. He gave me Quiksilver shorts on a regular basis. I was actually the first Maui surfer with Quiksilver shorts. Everybody back then was wearing Hang 10, or Birdwell,or Katin board shorts. Snap instead string tie, and they felt right too! Damn, I still remember my first pair of quiksilver shorts too! They were two shades of blue! lol

When ever the North shore is closing out, and there is a NW swell,...everybody goes to Maui to surf Honolua Bay Here is a good story for you smokers. While surfing Honolua Bay one day with Shaun Tomsan upon coming back to the car . We dried off and had a chat about our just finished session. Shaun had a board bag like no other board bag I had ever seen. It was all black leather, and had slots to hold three boards at once. Real cool I tell you, and on the outside of it in white paint it said Shaum Tomsan ,South African Springbok. So there was no mistaking Shaun's board bag. This day instead of parking on the cliffs at Honolua. I took the dirt road into the mouth of the bay. Had a real nice jungle feel to it. Here there was only about five cars instead of fifty. Anyway Shaun and I go surf. So he leaves this beautiful board bag on the ground next to the car. Upon his return ,we are drying off putting away our stuff, and getting ready to go back Lahaina. Shaun lifts his board bag, then I hear "What is this Puna". While we were surfing, a Shaun Tomsan admirer came up and left and ounce of buds under his board bag. Well, Shaun's a pro surfer. He needs that in his life about as much as I REALLY NEED THAT! Shaun,doesn't smoke. But he doesn't hold it against anyone who does. So Shaun's gift quickly became my gift in a matter of seconds! Ah, the old surf days! I got endless surf stories from those days too. I use to have Super 8MM of Mark Richard surfing Honolua Bay. I've never seen anybody cutback into the tube like Mark Richard. But Shaun got barreled like I've never seen before! Plus his ability to kick out while in the barrel was simply amazing!

ps If you haven't noticed my avatar is down. The Rollitup police said it was inappropriate for a marijuana social network? So they took it down for me! FUCKING ASSHOLES But they will allow blood & gore avatars?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2013)

When I was five my dad gave me my first surfboard. A Ryan Dotson 9 foot pin tail with 50/50 rails. Years later I asked him what happened to Ryan Dotson and he said he was shot down trying to fly weed out of Honolulu! I miss my dad and I miss Maui.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 15, 2013)

well bro, they may not have been the only ones with the DoDo widow and maybe they got it out, but i will never grow that and really don't even want to smoke it again. i smoked so much of that dirty widow that i am done with it. there are sooooooo many better strains out there than that one. people made MONEY off that strain and killed it to death. i am sorry to see them get busted. nobody should go down for weed. i wish the johnnys was back around, i would buy that in a heartbeat. aloha


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 15, 2013)

the purps, about 3 weeks, the mango cush, 2 weeks and the other pot with a mix about 1-2


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 15, 2013)

These are very nice and dank  great job!


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 15, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I thought I'd up date you folks on what's happening over at the state building. For those of you who don't know, the outlook isn't good once again our elected officials played to the companies that bank rolled their coffers once again. Guys, In 59 years old, I can't keep fighting the fight. I'm fucking sick and tired of these phoney elected officials who only give a shit about issues that bring money to their pocketbooks. So, if you're hoping for anything worth the time of day with regards to medical cannabis program getting better here,...don't hold your breathe!


Thanks for the updates Puna, I appreciate it. This is the first year I've submitted testimony. I keep up on the bills I'm interested in and submit testimony whenever they make it to a hearing and hopefully it's making a difference.

Another bill you guys might appreciate is HB174. It requires foods with GMO's to be labeled as such. It's made it all the way through the House and past the first reading in the Senate.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, FUCK GMO's. And FUCK Monsanto.

Sorry. I had to get that out. 

and btw, Puna, that is an epic story about the Bay. I love hearing shit like that...


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 15, 2013)

zoff the island, the kid was left behind. Without thinking twice Billy makes the necessary moves to adopt the Dotson boy who eventually grows up,and becomes famous under the name of Laird Hamilton! 

The North Shore was full of all kinds of happening action ,surf stories like this one. Have you guys seen "Breaking down the Door",documentary? It's on Netflix if you have their device?

Peace!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Breaking down the doors. I got that on DVD. I watch it all the time


Puna Bud said:


> zoff the island, the kid was left behind. Without thinking twice Billy makes the necessary moves to adopt the Dotson boy who eventually grows up,and becomes famous under the name of Laird Hamilton!
> 
> The North Shore was full of all kinds of happening action ,surf stories like this one. Have you guys seen "Breaking down the Door",documentary? It's on Netflix if you have their device?
> 
> Peace!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 15, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Kalo.. any chance you were using fox farms ocean forest?
> I had the same problem last year.. my issue was the soil pH was too low (acidic)..
> I was watering with 6.4 pH water and the soil was still around 5.0-5.3 after testing it (i have a hanna digital ph meter)
> Found out from a good source that their (FFOF) sphagnum moss was really decayed and acidic (everything breaks down into organic acids eventually).
> ...


Thanks everyone for the responses, and thanks for not giving me the cowbell. I cut the curled growth off and the new growth is not curled but still a little dried out looking. Next thing im gonna try, is drill some holes around the bottoms of the pots to try improve drainage and aeration and then check the PH. Been busy with work the last few and havent had a chance to do some work in the tent.


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 15, 2013)

So i saw on khon2.com that the house judiciary committee approved the bill to decriminalize small amounts of marijuana yesterday. Looks like its moving along... now if we can just get a few others to past what bills we have left for mmj...


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 15, 2013)

808killahz said:


> So i saw on khon2.com that the house judiciary committee approved the bill to decriminalize small amounts of marijuana yesterday. Looks like its moving along... now if we can just get a few others to past what bills we have left for mmj...


Thats a step in the right direction, I suppose, even though now pakalolo will become more of a revenue generator for the state when they start fining everyone for having a bit of some dried plant on them. I think one reason why the legalization bill didnt advance any here, was partially because it was modeled after colorado and washington's recently passed legalization and they still are working out all the kinks in the new law and how its gonna change other things like getting a DUI for Cannabis. 

I think they are trying to establish how to define a cannabis blood level, similar to alcohol, but are finding it impossible to find any correlation between blood/urine levels and impairment because of all sorts of factors like tolerance, persons body weight, frequency of smoking, etc.

I shake my head everytime I'm in my garden, just minding my own business, and thinking about how I have to worry so much about the law over a plant. This whole "We'll ignore all the BS propaganda we've been spouting for decades and make it legal if we can profit off of it" business is just ridiculous.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah - Les Potts told me that story. Also heard it was a German or foreign guy. 

I met Laird when he came to the Infinity shop in Orange County and we talked story. Steve (owner) got a shocked look on his face when I mentioned to Laird that my first board was a Ryan Dotson. Surfed with him that whole summer at Salt Creek. Nicest guy I ever met. Last time I saw him was at the premier of Riding Giants.

Cheers,
Mo

P.S. - Sorry about your avatar - I could not look away from it so it made it hard for me to read your posts hehe


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 15, 2013)

this is bullshit, where is the rest of my story? Ryan Dotson was actually run off the island because he owed to much money to the wrong people! I know this for a fact cause I use to date his former wife. The late Sheila Ching, aka Sheila Dotson. After Ryan, Sheila hooked former football player & movie Star Bubba Smith of Police Academy fame. Sheila's cousin was Cyrus "Bon" Ching, husband to Lord Tally Ho Blears daughter Laura Blears. A pro surfer & former centerfold in Playboy. Anyway, because Sheila was crazy, she is the last local gal I've ever been with. I swore I'd never go that route again. Sheila was so nuts that when I left her, I left the island too! Many a times she'd go off on me like only a local chick can,...because I reminded her of Ryan at times! But that's another story all together!

Billy Hamilton found this kid always playing by himself at Sunset. When Ryan left the island the kid lost his father. Billy being Billy ended up taking this kid on. Who in the end grew up, and made Billy proud that he made that choice way back when to keep the kid!

I have all kinds of stories, I remember one night on a full moon having a chick smoking a joint with me at Arma Hut. As we were smoking this joint I could hear faint yelling in the distance. As my eyes focused in I noticed it was Sam Hawk and LeRoy Dennis being chased down the beach by a bunch of da hui guys. But what made this really strange was neither guy had any clothes on? I wonder what they did to piss off the Hui...while they were naked!?

I lived for two years at Velzyland with Marc Rocklin, of the Rocklin family that owed 'Surfline', and I got great war stories from the North Shore!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought that was a weird story! Did you live on Maui back in 75? Did you know Terry McCabe? I miss 1975 Maui - lived upcountry in a tee-pee  Full of good earth people and you could hitch a ride anywhere on the island. Oh well, maybe some day I will make it back. For now the OC is fine.

Lived on Kauai for a while in 80. It seemed more tense than Maui. Surfing Tunnels scared the shit outta me. The water was black and waves just jumped out of nowhere. Kept waiting for a big fish to come up and eat me 

P.S. - I asked Billy what happened to RD and he did not know.

Oh - and thanks for the cool folklore. Makes me feel like I was there  I am guessing that the boys were naked cause they were being punked by some local girls in cahoots with the locals boys.


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 15, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I thought that was a weird story! Did you live on Maui back in 75? Did you know Terry McCabe? I miss 1975 Maui - lived upcountry in a tee-pee  Full of good earth people and you could hitch a ride anywhere on the island. Oh well, maybe some day I will make it back. For now the OC is fine.
> 
> Lived on Kauai for a while in 80. It seemed more tense than Maui. Surfing Tunnels scared the shit outta me. The water was black and waves just jumped out of nowhere. Kept waiting for a big fish to come up and eat me
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I was on Maui in 75. The name Terry McCabe sounds very familiar , was he a southern california surfer who moved to Maui, and did he have a relative that shaped surfboards in Southern Cal?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2013)

He lived right on front street! I am pretty sure he shaped boards. Last I heard he was groundskeeper at Kaanapali golf course.


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 16, 2013)

Mo, how do you know Less Potts? I use to live with him off of Front Street, right behind the old Coconut Grove Restaurant with a bunch of surfing misfits


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2013)

Small world! I talked to him about ten years ago when I was trying to find info about Ryan. When I did a Google search for Ryan only two results came back. A picture of Ryan, Billy and somebody else dropping in at Honolua, and an article about Les Potts. I sent an email to Les. Les is originally from Orange County so we talked about Ryan, Maui, OC, guitars...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 16, 2013)

*(Romulan x Blueberry) x Romulan...Bred by Spliff *


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 19, 2013)

Luck turns out that I have a breeding pair of Bubbleberry.. 
Both male and female are bubblegum dominant... I'm stoked!!
also Thx Surfdout for cruising over and using your sharp eyes to help identify the males in my bunch.. 
my eyes are getting old!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Spliff- you grew that under a t5 the whole time yeah but put them outside on nice days?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 19, 2013)

saw someone had this for a sig...

If you are still married to your first wife you aint fishing hard enough....heehee


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 19, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Spliff- you grew that under a t5 the whole time yeah but put them outside on nice days?


Correcto mundo home dawgg. I should go put em outside right now, thanks for reminding me...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 19, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> saw someone had this for a sig...
> 
> If you are still married to your first wife you aint fishing hard enough....heehee


I seen that one too, haha. Now it applies to me.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 19, 2013)

Smoked four flavored joints today think I'm going to puke  
Only papers that were around, I didn't feel like driving and buyin some I was busy doing yardwork and just wanted to smoke. Yeah blueberry rolled in blueberry papers, no thanks never doing that again.

I'm already sweet enough  
That weed by it's self is fruity enough why you going to ruin it with a flavored paper? When I had a poor diet, I always use to take the nori off my musubi's. No reason to ruin perfectly good spam and rice. 

Anyway 
What kinda papers you guys use? I use "Skunk Brand" Original 1"1/4. How about favorite/tastiest strain to smoke in a joint?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 19, 2013)

bodhi day for surfd out ,


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 19, 2013)

the love up front are a foul ball cross from a friend , thank you !


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 19, 2013)

this blue Hawaiian is main-lined for 8 tops, prolly goin outside next week for flower










blue widow x bubbleberry a few weeks into flower, she not the best looking plant i ever grown (didnt clone her) but she better than nothing right now


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 19, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Luck turns out that I have a breeding pair of Bubbleberry..
> Both male and female are bubblegum dominant... I'm stoked!!
> also Thx Surfdout for cruising over and using your sharp eyes to help identify the males in my bunch..
> my eyes are getting old!!


you got pictures of the bubbleberry? A freind gave me a bubbleberry plant last year. She looked a lot like bubble gum too, mostly sative high, not much taste or smell. I crossed her with my blue widow(indica dominant), should make a good 50/50 we will see in a few weeks


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 19, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Smoked four flavored joints today think I'm going to puke
> Only papers that were around, I didn't feel like driving and buyin some I was busy doing yardwork and just wanted to smoke. Yeah blueberry rolled in blueberry papers, no thanks never doing that again.
> 
> I'm already sweet enough
> ...


I don't normally smoke joints, but when I do I use hemp papers.

best taste, blue widow grown organic. best over all high, blue Hawaiian. But a friend did hook me up with some chem dawg the other day that was the shit, really strong high


----------



## 808HI (Mar 20, 2013)

Yo spliff, what color spectrum u using on the t5 for flower? 

Great job on the mainline Braddah D!!! 

Keep up the good work fellas, looking to be a great easter harvest for everyone. Alojahz


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 20, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Smoked four flavored joints today think I'm going to puke
> Only papers that were around, I didn't feel like driving and buyin some I was busy doing yardwork and just wanted to smoke. Yeah blueberry rolled in blueberry papers, no thanks never doing that again.
> 
> Anyway
> What kinda papers you guys use? I use "Skunk Brand" Original 1"1/4. How about favorite/tastiest strain to smoke in a joint?


Shit, I cant stand flavored papers, the papers always are so thick almost like a receipt. Right now I really like Elements ultra thin rice papers, if you burn one by itself it barely leaves any ash behind. 

I think my favorite strain in a joint is a toss-up between Bubba Kush, OG, or Chem Dawg. I love that fuely, lemony taste that just lasts all the way to the roach.
Not the best strains for getting stuff done though, besides demolishing everything in your fridge.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Fellow Growers,
Can I request some seed pictures? I am trying to get a good collection of seed images to show the different sizes, colors, and patterns.

You can post them here:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 20, 2013)

Mo, I saw this really cool chart the other day with a bunch of different strains all layed out nicely like those "avocados of hawaii" posters they have. I forgot where I saw it though! I'll try and find it and post it up.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 20, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I don't normally smoke joints, but when I do I use hemp papers.
> 
> best taste, blue widow grown organic. best over all high, blue Hawaiian. But a friend did hook me up with some chem dawg the other day that was the shit, really strong high


Yeah their is a reason they call it "Daywrecker".
I'm actually smoking on a half sour diesel half blueberry joint, I would love to cross these two..sour berries. 

The sour diesel was grown by me and was mostly veganic, my base soil mix is veganic. I try not to use guano's and manure's but usually ended up feeding with them sometimes, and I use SS which is mostly poop...Like I said though im mostly veganic. I'm on my way to an all veganic grow. Besides EWC, you should check the "Soil Food Web Gardening with Compost Teas" thread in the organic section. This thread is about real horticulture and not high times grow scene hydro store propaganda.


808HI said:


> Yo spliff, what color spectrum u using on the t5 for flower?
> 
> Great job on the mainline Braddah D!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work fellas, looking to be a great easter harvest for everyone. Alojahz


Yo wassup?  it's a 4 bulb, I use a 2:2 ratio red/blue. I've been told ideal flowering ratio would be 3:1 red:blue and 1:3 red:blue for veg. I'm stoked to have something fresh for 4/20, even if it's not much. I've always been a quality over quanity guy...



kaloconnection said:


> Shit, I cant stand flavored papers, the papers always are so thick almost like a receipt. Right now I really like Elements ultra thin rice papers, if you burn one by itself it barely leaves any ash behind.
> 
> I think my favorite strain in a joint is a toss-up between Bubba Kush, OG, or Chem Dawg. I love that fuely, lemony taste that just lasts all the way to the roach.
> Not the best strains for getting stuff done though, besides demolishing everything in your fridge.


I use to use Elements, but they always end up getting stuck together before I finish a pack. May I suggest "Skunk Brand" original to you, next time you buy papers. I have a feeling you would like those runs, similar to elements.


Mohican said:


> Fellow Growers,
> Can I request some seed pictures? I am trying to get a good collection of seed images to show the different sizes, colors, and patterns.
> 
> You can post them here:
> ...


Hey Mo, thanks for making me more aware of the "human sludge" compost. The other day I decided to to some thorough research on my "organic" compost that I use for my veggies. Turns out this "organic" compost, which I thought was a local brand but I guess not contains "nitrohumus" which is in fact just human sludge, for those of you who don't know what human sludge it is waste,
it's human shit!  
I can't believe they don't tell you on the bag "Warning: This bag contains shit"...http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Nitrohumus
Here's the compost I was using, that I ass-umed was local, just a heads up so no one in hawaii uses this stuff....
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Niu-0-75-cu-ft-Organic-Compost-658617/202533251#.UUoX3BzvuSo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with human poop...unless it is from city humans eating McDonalds or humans on Prozac... I just threw up a little in my mouth hehe


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 20, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Nothing wrong with human poop...unless it is from city humans eating McDonalds or humans on Prozac... I just threw up a little in my mouth hehe


Yeah as if this vog wasn't making me feel woozy enough, thanks


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 20, 2013)

Human feces is not good for marijuana... 
I don't care if it's the healthiest vegan in Pahoa who is just eating lilikoi flowers... 
All the bacteria and microorganisms that are in shit are near toxic for marijuana plants.. 
You would have to wipe them all out and replace them with beneficial microorganisms, which would then flourish in your shit. 

No offense to Niu nursery but it seems like their potting soil is at least 20-30% volcanic rocks, which is a rip-off.. 
LOL rocks are in abundant supply here in Hawaii.. no need to add the rocks.. 
I wouldn't buy shit from them now


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 20, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I wouldn't buy shit from them now


LOL, literally. I never tried their potting soil, but I have added lava rocks and greensand for some aeration to my base soil mix for my mmj. Collected responsibly of course


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Sheckster/Spliff/any other Big Island growers, 
any of you guys ever use mushroom waste from the hamakua mushroom farm as a soil ammendment before? I hear its pretty cheap at $10 a tractor scoop. 

edti: My yard has about 2inches of top soil and the rest is rock, I'm trying to find economical ways to get more soil on the ground so I can plant more food to eat. 

Thought about trying bokashi composting and was wondering if the mushroom waste could also be inoculated with microbes to make bokashi bran. Stuff is way to expensive to buy in the store and I always enjoy a good DIY challenge.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 20, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Hey Sheckster/Spliff/any other Big Island growers,
> any of you guys ever use mushroom waste from the hamakua mushroom farm as a soil ammendment before?


Never tried... Surfdout can probably provide you with some guidance here  
Mushrooms burn a ton of nitrogen so I would imagine that it would be depleted in the compost..


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 20, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> LOL, literally. I never tried their potting soil, but I have added lava rocks and greensand for some aeration to my base soil mix for my mmj. Collected responsibly of course


If you are going to add rock to your soil mixture for aeration purposes, it should be highly vesicular (full of gas bubbles=porosity) like pumice or scoria, which you probably did...
But with the Nui soil; these are solid 1/2" - 1" rocks.... the only thing that these could be good for is "anchoring" the roots... not helpful for what we need it for...


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 20, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I think my favorite strain in a joint is a toss-up between Bubba Kush, OG, or Chem Dawg. I love that fuely, lemony taste that just lasts all the way to the roach.
> Not the best strains for getting stuff done though, besides demolishing everything in your fridge.


I know what you mean! I t has come to my attention that I too love that fuely ,lemony taste too. The majority of my spring grow is OG or Chem related:

Headwrecker ( Chem 91 X Sour Diesel)
Banana OG X OG
Chem OG X OG
Grape Stomper X Monarch(Grape Stomer X Chem 91)
Bandana(707Headband X Snowdawg) X SoCalDawg( ChemD X ChemD)
Ocean Beach OG X OG

pictured from current grow. Last short season of the winter/spring season are Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush & Twisted Sister( OG Kush X Sour Diesel)


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 20, 2013)

That's whats up, Puna. I got spoiled on the OG/Chem stuff that was getting shipped in from Cali when I lived on Oahu. I'm kind of a hermit now on the Big Island, so I'm sort of "out of the loop" but a lot of my friends here are not familiar with those flavors, too much Widow and Diesel flooding the scene. They are great strains but I could probably be content smoking some OG/Chem crosses for the rest of my life and not get tired of it.


----------



## the russian man (Mar 20, 2013)

these are my plants from FL


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 20, 2013)

wtf is with all the moths right now. I never seen so many at one time. My bug zapper been going crazy for the last few weeks. Every morning I get piles of dead moths under it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 20, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> I know what you mean! I t has come to my attention that I too love that fuely ,lemony taste too. The majority of my spring grow is OG or Chem related:
> 
> Headwrecker ( Chem 91 X Sour Diesel)
> Banana OG X OG
> ...


I know purple don't mean shit as far potency, but damn that's a beautiful flower


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 20, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> wtf is with all the moths right now. I never seen so many at one time. My bug zapper been going crazy for the last few weeks. Every morning I get piles of dead moths under it.


caterpillars turn into moths!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 21, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> caterpillars turn into moths!


That's why I have a bug zapper, defense from bud worms


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 21, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> If you are going to add rock to your soil mixture for aeration purposes, it should be highly vesicular (full of gas bubbles=porosity) like pumice or scoria, which you probably did...
> But with the Nui soil; these are solid 1/2" - 1" rocks.... the only thing that these could be good for is "anchoring" the roots... not helpful for what we need it for...


I only grab the brittle layer on top that breaks when you step on it, works great and it's free.

I took a trip down to south point last week and grabbed a 5 gallon bucket full of greensand, layed it out on a tarp and hosed it down, then I let it sit outside for a period of time. Great for aeration also and slow K release, and introduces some indigenous life. 

No store bought stuff can compare to your beneficial indigenous microorganisms. They're on the top of the food chain in your area. Did I mention _free_? I don't know how many people have access too shell fish, but they're a great source of CaCO3. Coconut h20 is one of the richest sources of Cytokinins which accelerates cell division. Aloe vera has two(plus a zillion more good things that you can't find in any bottle) very helpful compounds in it, saponins and salicylic acid. Not to mention all the enzymes. 

This is just some of the great stuff I've been learning and am applying into my garden. Steering far, far away from hydro stores and stepping back into the world of horticulture. It's easy, I just made a worm farm last month for $30, now I am turning my vegetable scraps into 'black gold'. I harvested 10 lbs of fresh, homemade, quality ewc last month. Last week when I screened my castings out I got 15lbs!

One step closer, on my strive for 'organic greatness'...Got any aloe around? Try it, break a leaf off, filet and collect the aloe and mix @ 2 tablespoons/gal. Use this as a foilar spray within 20 minutes of filleting for best results, I can grnt you your plant will thank you for it with nice praying leafs facing upwards. Apply during early light cycle, or before lights are on or in the morning if applying outdo. This gives it time to dry off before dark cycle.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 21, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


>


Was their any bubble made from this? I have a feeling it would look like grape kool-aid


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 21, 2013)

Aloha Gang!





































I was playing peek-a-boo with the sun trying to snap these pictures today, enjoy~ ​


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 21, 2013)

looks nice Spliffmaster kush!

Here is were i'm at currently from left to right:

Cherry Pie X OG
Twisted Sister
Lemon Diesel X Salvador(trainwreck X Purple snowman)
Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush (purple pheno)
Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush (Green Mutant)


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 22, 2013)

nice plants guys, i wish i had more girlies that far along right now. 

I tried your aloe technique yesterday, Spliffmon. Such a perfect Equinox yesterday, plants were loving that beautiful sunshine.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 22, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> nice plants guys, i wish i had more girlies that far along right now.
> 
> I tried your aloe technique yesterday, Spliffmon. Such a perfect Equinox yesterday, plants were loving that beautiful sunshine.


Nice, I bet they were extra stoked on that aloe!

Prepare for lots of new foliage, growth, and vigor. I foilar sprayed with a fresh aloe/lactobacillus mix yesterday and within 2 hours they were reaching for the sky, today when I checked them they grew 1 1/2" with new nodes. Do you have aloe vera plants around you house? I can't take credit for this stuff though, 'Clackamascoot' over on another site inspired my approach towards growing, all credit goes to him. I'm just passing along along the wisdom~


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 22, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nice, I bet they were extra stoked on that aloe!
> 
> Prepare for lots of new foliage, growth, and vigor. I foilar sprayed with a fresh aloe/lactobacillus mix yesterday and within 2 hours they were reaching for the sky, today when I checked them they grew 1 1/2" with new nodes. Do you have aloe vera plants around you house? I can't take credit for this stuff though, 'Clackamascoot' over on another site inspired my approach towards growing, all credit goes to him. I'm just passing along along the wisdom~


Yeah, I have tons of aloe around my house, but I mostly use it to make wounds heal faster and leave less of a scar. Nice to know it can be used in my garden as well. 
I also started using the LAB serum this year and just employing more organic techniques all around in my garden and I must say, my plants are already exponentially bigger right now than they were last year. 

When should I stop with the foliar feeding? I'm usually hesitant to get any kind of water on my plants when there are showing significant flowering


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 23, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Yeah, I have tons of aloe around my house, but I mostly use it to make wounds heal faster and leave less of a scar. Nice to know it can be used in my garden as well.
> I also started using the LAB serum this year and just employing more organic techniques all around in my garden and I must say, my plants are already exponentially bigger right now than they were last year.
> 
> When should I stop with the foliar feeding? I'm usually hesitant to get any kind of water on my plants when there are showing significant flowering


if your plants are outside, I'd stop the foliar feeding as soon as they go into flower. You run the risk of mold,and that far out weighs the returns in my opinion.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree, Puna your pm inbox is full.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice plants Puna! That Twisted Sis looks mean! Got any pics of the G13HP? You got a nice line-up, love the Chem 91!!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the shots Pepper!! Thats is the Goji yeah?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2013)

My understanding of mushroom compost is that it is ok but not the best compost. I'd contact the Hamakua guys and find out the exact composition and the procedures they use. I think you need to think of it as an ammedment and not a base. Might be high in salts. BUT, i have never used it so it's only secondhand info. Hope this helps, let us know how it works for ya.....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 23, 2013)

Shroom compost is a cool amendment high in fungal activity and is used to add biodiversity to a soil mix, just like any compost would. Use it as a soil conditioner.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2013)

Pasted from IC-

Hope this helps-


First, Mushroom Compost is not real compost. The real name of this product is _Spent Mushroom Substrate_ (SMS). It is called &#8220;Mushroom Compost&#8221; as a marketing ploy to help dispose of it.

SMS is made from a combination of wheat straw, dried blood, gypsum, lime or crushed limestone, poultry litter, cow or horse manure & bedding, hay, corn cobs, *cottonseed hulls*, cocoa bean hulls, clay, peat moss, etc. depending on what is available in a given area. The material is partially composted for a few weeks and then steam pasteurized (sterilized) which kills off all of the beneficial microbes. Then the material is then inoculated with the species of mushroom (fungus) that the grower wishes to produce. Additionally, the material is often loaded with table salt (Sodium Chloride, NaCl) to ensure only the desired species of mushroom will live and grow in the substrate.

Several crops of mushrooms are raised and harvested on this substrate until yields start to decline as the original nutrients are used up. When the nutrient level drops to low to raise mushrooms, it is at this time the substrate is replaced by fresh substrate. The old used substrate must be then disposed of. Worldwide this is over 4 million tons per year.

*Common Problems:*

Studies have shown decreased plant growth and yield at levels as low as 5% SMS in a mix due to high soluble salts. Other studies have shown it may have a high pH level which is harmful to plants that like acidic conditions.

Even the low quality bagged manure often sold in Big Box stores often has 3X the amount of nutrients.

*Mushroom growers have major problems with fungus gnats hence they regularly spray with toxic chemicals such as methoprene, cyromazine, diflunezuron, Dimlin, and Diazinon. Other toxic chemicals occasionally used are benmyl, thiabendazole, and chlorothalonill.* Hence SMS does not meet the standards for use in organic production.

The SMS is often stored in large piles that become anaerobic. This allows pathogens to growinthematerial. Theputrefyingorganicmattercrea tesorganicacidsthatoftenhavea strong odor. Common odors are vinegar, sour milk, vomit, rotting meat smell and occasionally ammonia or rotten eggs. All these odors indicate that alcohol is present which is toxic to plant roots in concentrations as low as 1 ppm.

*Benefits:*

SMS is organic matter and still contains some nutrients. Since most of our area soils are very low in organic matter it may provide some benefit. Best results occur in sandy soils in areas with lots of rainfall so the water can wash out and leach the salts. Note: In clay soils the salts help glue the particles together helping to create hardpan.

*Comment:*

The quality and usage of SMS varies greatly around the world, from good and useful to very bad and toxic based on regional customs and local regulations.


----------



## East Hawaii (Mar 24, 2013)

Surf That's how some things are , not good for everyone. Like for me no more mixes with coco it hold too much water and caused root rot in one of my outside plants last summer.
But for you it would be good. You should start those Molokai Frost mid next month to get them big.


----------



## KonaGold808 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are good "homemade" fertilizers for my plants? they are about on their 3rd and 4th set of leaves i heard of boiled rice water being good or diluted milk? or eggshells just regular everyday household items,


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to Honolulu in May for a week! Any of you guys on Oahu?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/504132-budologists-2012-outdoor-grow-tga.html

Check this thread out, he uses mushroom compost.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 25, 2013)

KonaGold808 said:


> What are good "homemade" fertilizers for my plants? they are about on their 3rd and 4th set of leaves i heard of boiled rice water being good or diluted milk? or eggshells just regular everyday household items,


I'm not an expert on the subject but I think with eggshells, you will want to dissolve them in vinegar or something first to make them soluble, so your plant can actually absorb the calcium. Otherwise it will take a very long time for the shell to breakdown far enough into a form that is usable by the plant.

Having a worm bin or compost pile is a really great way to recycle all your leftover food and turn it into really great stuff. You can amend soil with it or make compost teas.

Also, some of the korean natural farmers make fermented fruit and plant juice extracts with just brown sugar and various things collected from the yard. 

Lactic Acid Bacteria Serum is a really easy one to do at home, and most people in hawaii already have everything they need in their cupboards.
http://gardening.knoji.com/natural-farming-how-to-prepare-lactic-acid-bacteria-serum/

Making your own plant foods is very economical, the only trade-off is it usually requires more labor and time then just paying for some shit in a bottle. It is definitely a more rewarding and positive experience knowing you are helping to heal the environment and saving money by recycling your food waste and reinvigorating the microbial life that is present in the land.


----------



## Jahmoondoe (Mar 25, 2013)

aloha, 

any maui growers online hit me up? 

#medical+recreational


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's couple of my girls that went outside recently. Lemon stomper cross and the taller lanky one is a purple wreck x OG18. Just popped a few Doc's OG by rare dankness


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Here's couple of my girls that went outside recently. Lemon stomper cross and the taller lanky one is a purple wreck x OG18. Just popped a few Doc's OG by rare dankness
> 
> View attachment 2587130 View attachment 2587132


Nice healthy looking plants


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Smoked four flavored joints today think I'm going to puke
> Only papers that were around, I didn't feel like driving and buyin some I was busy doing yardwork and just wanted to smoke. Yeah blueberry rolled in blueberry papers, no thanks never doing that again.
> 
> I'm already sweet enough
> ...


I was always a zig-zag orange guy. but now if i roll joints, I use raw papers. they burn good and dont run. they're crosslinked or something so it prevents the doob from running.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 26, 2013)

That's ironic doc because I use to be a orange zig zag guy too  ill have to grab a pack of raw next time a lot of people like that brand.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> That's ironic doc because I use to be a orange zig zag guy too  ill have to grab a pack of raw next time a lot of people like that brand.


ya i was always a orange zig zag man, lol. was very stubborn to change, but once i made the switch, i stuck to raw papers.... the only thing i don't like about it is sometimes the glue don't stick good.


----------



## Jahmoondoe (Mar 26, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Here's couple of my girls that went outside recently. Lemon stomper cross and the taller lanky one is a purple wreck x OG18. Just popped a few Doc's OG by rare dankness
> 
> View attachment 2587130 View attachment 2587132
> 
> perfect size for stealth mode ya


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

Jahmoondoe said:


> Here's couple of my girls that went outside recently. Lemon stomper cross and the taller lanky one is a purple wreck x OG18. Just popped a few Doc's OG by rare dankness
> 
> View attachment 2587130 View attachment 2587132
> 
> perfect size for stealth mode ya


looking good dude


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

@ Coots~ much mahalos brah!! one day before I dig out all the gang gotta get together and have a blast one time for da boys, throw a huge going away party lol. I'll plan it and give you and the rest of the gang a heads up. thanks again bro.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 26, 2013)

Jahmoondoe said:


> kaloconnection said:
> 
> 
> > Here's couple of my girls that went outside recently. Lemon stomper cross and the taller lanky one is a purple wreck x OG18. Just popped a few Doc's OG by rare dankness
> ...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 26, 2013)

How much are you yielding with 7's?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> @ Coots~ much mahalos brah!! one day before I dig out all the gang gotta get together and have a blast one time for da boys, throw a huge going away party lol. I'll plan it and give you and the rest of the gang a heads up. thanks again bro. [/QUOTE/]
> 
> Anytime Doc! Lets keep our fingers crossed that the dust is viable, I nailed few of the DNA/RP gear along with the YB/TW, with any luck we'll have some S1's to play with
> 
> We'll most definitely hook up before you head to the BI


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 26, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> How much are you yielding with 7's?


Dont know yet, its my first year using them. Last year I was getting 2-4 oz's a plant in bigger pots but I never felt like the plant was taking full advantage of all the space it had. Probably because I used store bought soil, and bottled ferts, didnt check PH or nothing. Trying to grow in a more pono way this year and already my plants look much more robust than last year by far. I guess genetics also has alot to do with things as well. IDK, if I can still get 2-4oz's a plant it'll be more than adequate for my personal use.


----------



## Sheckster (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Doc are you guys gonna be out here for the weekend of 4/20??
Big Reggae fest (see below).. 
Coots... good time to come out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Doc are you guys gonna be out here for the weekend of 4/20??
> Big Reggae fest (see below)..
> Coots... good time to come out
> 
> View attachment 2588606


not sure shecky. would be awesome wouldn't it though. maybe man, if so I'll let you know for sure.

ya Coots! you gotta make the move to my man. I forgot most of the gang went move to big island already, haha, that's alright Coots, still can party before I leave lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Doc are you guys gonna be out here for the weekend of 4/20??
> Big Reggae fest (see below)..
> Coots... good time to come out
> 
> View attachment 2588606


Man i already have plans, going to Kuilima, my buddy has a place right on the golf coarse....its super fun....but i bet you guys are going to have a better time. I need one of you guys to sport fuck a hot looking hippie chick ( one that at least shaves her legs and pits) for me...just whisper in her ear...these next couple of pumps are for Coot....heh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure shecky. would be awesome wouldn't it though. maybe man, if so I'll let you know for sure.
> 
> ya Coots! you gotta make the move to my man. I forgot most of the gang went move to big island already, haha, that's alright Coots, still can party before I leave lol


It's all about getting the old lady's mind right on the BI, I'd have to get a pretty sweet job before she'd even consider it...fucking cunt...lol.

Fuck ya man we need to grab a few drinks and tokes before you head over


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm going to hit that concert up...already got my tickets from ohanaz...ganja smugglin in sum joints!


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 27, 2013)

Thers a Soja concert on Oahu for 4/20 also... if you guys plan on staying here... IMA be there. Chee!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 27, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Dont know yet, its my first year using them. Last year I was getting 2-4 oz's a plant in bigger pots but I never felt like the plant was taking full advantage of all the space it had. Probably because I used store bought soil, and bottled ferts, didnt check PH or nothing. Trying to grow in a more pono way this year and already my plants look much more robust than last year by far. I guess genetics also has alot to do with things as well. IDK, if I can still get 2-4oz's a plant it'll be more than adequate for my personal use.


It's good to have goals, it'll make your a better grower. I aim for a zip a gallon, anything over 25 gallons gets planted in a plot specifically for pakalolo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Thers a Soja concert on Oahu for 4/20 also... if you guys plan on staying here... IMA be there. Chee!


hoo brah! soja!! I'm on it, automatik


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 27, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Thers a Soja concert on Oahu for 4/20 also... if you guys plan on staying here... IMA be there. Chee!


I'll be there, vip


----------



## 808killahz (Mar 27, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'll be there, vip


Im ballin on a budget. No VIP for me. Lol. Bought 6 tickets for some friends and Fam cruzin with me and the wife as gift. 600 bucks was a bit more than I wanted to spend. Lol... I'll hit u guys up as it gets closer. Would be awesome to meet up and put a face to the name.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 27, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Hey Doc are you guys gonna be out here for the weekend of 4/20??
> Big Reggae fest (see below)..
> Coots... good time to come out
> 
> View attachment 2588606


Any of you guys go to last years one? I was kinda disappointed in the venue, the abundance of cops, and the rain. I think I was one of the few people blazing in the crowd that night and had lots of young highschool kids everywhere. I had to call it an early night after my homegirl started making us take shots of brandy.

$10 is a good deal though, especially for a town that rarely has shit worth paying for. I'll see if my lady wants to go again, she's a teacher though so it's not as fun for her not being able to blaze in public.


----------



## Jahmoondoe (Mar 27, 2013)

Sik line up Hilo boys @ da fair....frik wot maui get wille k....ol skoool  

#jamz


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 28, 2013)

i may hit this up, seein as i have a free ticket to BI a friend gave me


----------



## 1stokeat40 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am forced to put these 2 outside...if they are females...and they stay healthy, can they produce? Is it too early --- march 30th


----------



## Puna Bud (Mar 30, 2013)

1stokeat40 said:


> I am forced to put these 2 outside...if they are females...and they stay healthy, can they produce? Is it too early --- march 30th


listen I wish you luck buddy. But your plant will grow only what it's genetics will allow. Meaning genetics is everything, and you can be the best grower in the world, but if your only working with "bag seed" genetics it will only take you so far. I suspect I'm looking at "bag seed" plants too, am I right? If that's the case no stress brah. Putting your plants outside now will throw your plants into flower almost immediately. I'm assuming you're in Hawaii, correct?
Trust me, in the long run your plants will be happier outside. Did you have an oscillating fan blowing directly on them? They both look rather beat up. It's as if they went five championship rounds in the UFC!? But, if they are your special babies, I'd seriously consider getting them out of what appears to be in the picture nothing more than backyard dirt? Good soil is the key to a successful grow!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> They both look rather beat up. It's as if they went five championship rounds in the UFC!?


I went bust out laughing my ass off when I read this, lol. you too funny puna


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Guys  

Hope everyone had a great day, I'm finishing mine off with a new, walking dead episode right now. 

Aloha~


----------



## 808HI (Apr 1, 2013)

Got these three weeks outside. Don't know the strain, but I've kept clones of her for over a year. Finishes in less than ten weeks outside from day one. Nice dense buds all ova. Yo Braddah Dyna, looks like she's lovin the fert u suggested. Mahalos. Hit me up. Hope u all had a blessed Easter. Alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't know why the first pic is upside down, I can see all u guys with ur heads turned upside down. Lol. Alojahz


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's a purple OG about a week outside. The fan leaves look rather dark in this photo, is this normal or some sort of deficiency/over-feeding.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 2, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Here's a purple OG about a week outside. The fan leaves look rather dark in this photo, is this normal or some sort of deficiency/over-feeding.


I don't know if it's normal but it looks cool.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 2, 2013)

He'll yeah, das one nuts looking plant. The leaves look almost blue. U came to the right place for that question. These braddahs should know what's going on. My plants used to have a bluish tint to them to and when I brought them outside, the newer growth was nice and green just like urs. Nice plant tho.y


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> listen I wish you luck buddy. But your plant will grow only what it's genetics will allow. Meaning genetics is everything, and you can be the best grower in the world, but if your only working with "bag seed" genetics it will only take you so far. I suspect I'm looking at "bag seed" plants too, am I right? If that's the case no stress brah. Putting your plants outside now will throw your plants into flower almost immediately. I'm assuming you're in Hawaii, correct?
> Trust me, in the long run your plants will be happier outside. Did you have an oscillating fan blowing directly on them? They both look rather beat up. It's as if they went five championship rounds in the UFC!? But, if they are your special babies, I'd seriously consider getting them out of what appears to be in the picture nothing more than backyard dirt? Good soil is the key to a successful grow!


Chem-Dawg was a bag seed yah?...that plant alone has changed cannabis cultivation significantly. That said growing bag seed isn't necessarily the end of the world. Sow it and grow it brah...the proof is in the final product.

I do agree genetics are everthing, but i wouldn't dicourage this guy for at least seeing what the ganja gods have in store for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2013)

Eh Doc,

The yb/tw pollen is viable, the plants i dusted have seeds forming. I need to get a closer look at the yb/tw i haven't seen any seed pods forming yet, but i need to get a closer look under the scope...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2013)

1stokeat40 said:


> I am forced to put these 2 outside...if they are females...and they stay healthy, can they produce? Is it too early --- march 30th


They'll grow and produce, transplant them into there final pot and enjoy watching them grow.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Eh Doc,
> 
> The yb/tw pollen is viable, the plants i dusted have seeds forming. I need to get a closer look at the yb/tw i haven't seen any seed pods forming yet, but i need to get a closer look under the scope...I'll keep you posted.


awesome brah!! ya keep me posted on that. I still get da juice. haven't used it yet. just haven't had the time to take cuts and root them.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 2, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I don't know if it's normal but it looks cool.


It's a trait of Purple Og....It's the Blueberry influence... 
Keep in mind that Purple Og is on the lower end of potency for Ogs (around 12-14% for purple og, with [email protected]%, [email protected]%) and Ogs tend to be low yielders too..
That is a lot of branching for an Og too.. Did you top this thing a few times?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 2, 2013)

Bagseed...


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 2, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> It's a trait of Purple Og....It's the Blueberry influence...
> Keep in mind that Purple Og is on the lower end of potency for Ogs (around 12-14% for purple og, with [email protected]%, [email protected]%) and Ogs tend to be low yielders too..
> That is a lot of branching for an Og too.. Did you top this thing a few times?


I figured it wasn't a bad thing as long as the plant was still growing happily. I probably topped and super cropped this one a few times, and then i tied down the prominent branches down before going outside.

This is also one of the plants that was giving me some of the problems I posted couple weeks back. I just did a repot in better soil and it came back around. The plant is DNA's Purple OG#18: (Purple Urkel X Trainwreck) x OG#18. I have two of them going right now. The other one is pretty tall, and looks more sativa dominant, I'm guessing that's the trainwreck side coming through as the stems have a more piney scent when rubbed.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 2, 2013)

My plants got real dark like that when I was only using a blue spectrum to veg with, i.e 6500k. They fine healthy to me though, no worries...  Your new growth looks good, just your old growth from when they were inside is dark colored...


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Chem-Dawg was a bag seed yah?...that plant alone has changed cannabis cultivation significantly. That said growing bag seed isn't necessarily the end of the world.


I'm gonna play Devil's advocate.. 
Let's look at "growing Marijuana in Hawaii," starting with the 1850's, which is when workers from a variety of countries were brought in to work the Cane fields. These workers supposedly brought the first Marijuana to Hawaii. These workers did not actively seek out the best genetics to bring here, they grew seeds out of their stash... *Bag Seed*...
Fast forward to the 1960's and 1970's... 
Again most of the genetics that was arriving here was bag seed.... 
While there certainly may have been proactive growers who were actively seeking out top notch strains by making pilgrimages to Columbia or Oaxaca, those folks were a minority..
In most cases somebody scored some killer weed in California, or Amsterdam, or Afghanistan and they saved the seeds from the bag...

On a side note... Here is an academic text coming out in the next couple months that some may be interested in.. 
One of the co-authors is UH Botany professor Dr. Mark Merlin and the guy is a wealth of knowledge not only on Marijuana, but also an expert on the local plants and herbs of the pacific islands.. 

*Clarke, R.C. and M.Merlin. June 2013. In Press. Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany, Berkeley, Los Angeles, London: University of California Press. *


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 2, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My plants got real dark like that when I was only using a blue spectrum to veg with, i.e 6500k. They fine healthy to me though, no worries...  Your new growth looks good, just your old growth from when they were inside is dark colored...


Thanks, do you recommend using a mixed spectrum to veg? I'll probably have to get some new t5 bulbs soon and I was thinking of doing 4 blue/4 red mix


----------



## 808killahz (Apr 2, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Thanks, do you recommend using a mixed spectrum to veg? I'll probably have to get some new t5 bulbs soon and I was thinking of doing 4 blue/4 red mix


If your running an 8 bulb t5 setup I would recommend 6 blue and 2 red spectrum bulbs for vegging. If your flowering under that set up I would run 6 red and 2 blues. However if you are vegging and flowering and don't want to buy all those bulbs then a 50/50 split is OK.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 2, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Thanks, do you recommend using a mixed spectrum to veg? I'll probably have to get some new t5 bulbs soon and I was thinking of doing 4 blue/4 red mix


Let me remind you, I am new to indoor. I usually use this great sun and 12/12 photoperiod we are blessed with but I have been using the T5's for veg for several years now. Take my advice with a grain of salt, but I would go 6:2 blue:red for seedlings/clones but for bigger mature in veg plants 4:4 would be good. I get better growth with a mixed spectrum, and healthier looking plants overall.


----------



## 808killahz (Apr 2, 2013)

Another option is a full spectrum bulb. 5000k. This is what i currenty use for vegging. They work great for vegging. And OK for flower.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's advocate..
> Let's look at "growing Marijuana in Hawaii," starting with the 1850's, which is when workers from a variety of countries were brought in to work the Cane fields. These workers supposedly brought the first Marijuana to Hawaii. These workers did not actively seek out the best genetics to bring here, they grew seeds out of their stash... *Bag Seed*...
> Fast forward to the 1960's and 1970's...
> Again most of the genetics that was arriving here was bag seed....
> ...


Thanks for the lead on the info, I'll put the book on the top of my "Must Have Books" list


----------



## 808HI (Apr 2, 2013)

Yo D, all tied up like she likes it. Taking off really nice


----------



## 808HI (Apr 2, 2013)

"Bagseed". Only I Hawaii braddahs, only in Hawaii. Something about the mana in ocean, da air, and in da soil. Das why this place is so fruitful. Yup, genes are half of it, but like shecksters posts couple pages back, many have tried to match our grow environment in the mainland. We might not produce the biggest buds, but I ill put my money on it that as far as quality goes, we're up there. That's why tourist willing fo pay their ass for some quality homegrown. Not from me, but da guy chilling at walls in waiks. Even if its not homegrown, they think it is and their happy. Lets face it, Hawaii is one very special place. Alojahz.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 2, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2598441View attachment 2598445Yo D, all tied up like she likes it. Taking off really nice


Looking good brah, how bout the little cuttings? All mine rooted, got choke clones now.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah brah, all went root. I'm doing a comparison, two are gonna get brought outside daily, then moved indoors when sun goes down for another four hours then take em back out in the morning. And one I'm gonna keep under the lights for 18. The one big one u gave me I gonna do the same, outdoor during the day and back inside during the night.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm getting this main lining thing all figured out. No part of this plant went for waste, every piece that I cut was turned into a new plant.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 2, 2013)

This my blue Hawaiian cross with bubble berry, couple more weeks til she done.

Got some clones catching sun rays. Tallest in the back is blue widow cross with bubble berry, from seed. She showed sex a few days ago then I cut her head off.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 3, 2013)

Yo Braddah D.Ryda, I forgot to ask, what strain was the clones u hooked me up with? Looking good mah Braddah. Looks like u got mainlining down, cherry.


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 3, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2598697View attachment 2598699
> I'm getting this main lining thing all figured out. No part of this plant went for waste, every piece that I cut was turned into a new plant.


NICE ONE!! Hey wat size loop you stay using?
I used those 14" size and they were kinda big for 8 buds, might be mo bettah for da 16 tho...

aloha~

I have missed you guys, btw


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 3, 2013)

Howzit growing Hapa, wea da buds? lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 3, 2013)

HapaHaole said:


> NICE ONE!! Hey wat size loop you stay using?
> I used those 14" size and they were kinda big for 8 buds, might be mo bettah for da 16 tho...
> 
> aloha~
> ...


That one is 12, got some 16 that I used last year. Trying to keep them a little smaller now.


----------



## 1stokeat40 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mahalo... Yes I am in Hawaii and the genetics are unknown. I am practicing with these, so when I buy good seeds, much of the learning curve is behind me....and might even get luck and the ganja God's will smile down upon me.


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 4, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Howzit growing Hapa, wea da buds? lol


Aloha!~
Coming soooon! Clones up (Mandala regs: PNR, Satori, & Hashberry="heat resistant", for real  ), beans sprouted... trying a few fem seeds for da first time (holy grail kush & da kine pineapple express), normally I go for da "knock you on ur okole kine", so I am interested to see what PE will do.

Looks ono up in he'a!



xoxo


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 4, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That one is 12, got some 16 that I used last year. Trying to keep them a little smaller now.


Yea for indo it takes up too much room... It was my first time doing it too so I either have to cut 'em back one more time and make 16, which would fill the loop I think, or I found a way to just loop em in on each other (like tighten them around, you know?) and make that 14" a 10 or 12".

Urs turned out great. I just cut my clones back for da first time yesterday. Different then from seeds, tho


----------



## SoCal88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2598697View attachment 2598699
> I'm getting this main lining thing all figured out. No part of this plant went for waste, every piece that I cut was turned into a new plant.


I plan on trying "mainlining" on my next set of plants. I haven't seen the loop before. Is that to keep the spacing even on the branches as they grow taller??

What do you use for a loop??

Thanx for any info..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 4, 2013)

SoCal88 said:


> I plan on trying "mainlining" on my next set of plants. I haven't seen the loop before. Is that to keep the spacing even on the branches as they grow taller??
> 
> What do you use for a loop??
> 
> Thanx for any info..


Its used for spreading the branches out and for support. As the buds get heavy I tie the branches to the loop. I used tomato cages from home depot, just cut them apart.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the lemon stomper cross starting to stack on the trichomes. Buds are coming in strong and smell like juicy fruit bubble gum. Looks to be a solid yielder, hopefully I can keep the mold off it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

SoCal88 said:


> I plan on trying "mainlining" on my next set of plants. I haven't seen the loop before. Is that to keep the spacing even on the branches as they grow taller??
> 
> What do you use for a loop??
> 
> Thanx for any info..


is that you in the avatar? that's a funny shirt, lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 4, 2013)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha!~
> Coming soooon! Clones up (Mandala regs: PNR, Satori, & Hashberry="heat resistant", for real  ), beans sprouted... trying a few fem seeds for da first time (holy grail kush & da kine pineapple express), normally I go for da "knock you on ur okole kine", so I am interested to see what PE will do.
> 
> Looks ono up in he'a!
> ...


Good to have you back, thought you was gonnerz! Oh wait, you are yeah? 

Got any smoke report on the Mandala strains, thinking about grabbing some of their gear at one point.

and I was actually going to get some "Pineapple Express" seeds from a friend, but after looking online that it's a feminized strain I was skeptical on how they made the beans, I'm pretty sure some guys in here grew that strain before maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

I've heard good stuff about pineapple express. never was interested in it just cause I'm not into gimmicky names and shit. lol I've seen some grow journals with pineapple express, they came out good


----------



## SoCal88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that you in the avatar? that's a funny shirt, lol



Not me.. But I like the shirt alot, too !! I ruffle a few feathers !!


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 4, 2013)

SoCal88 said:


> Not me.. But I like the shirt alot, too !! I ruffle a few feathers !!


There are so many things wrong with your avatar... aside from revealing your lack of tact... 
1. Imagine the beauty that peckerwood is probably going down on.."eating plain." Good chance she outweighs him...
2. Is he standing outside of his house, and is it a double-wide?


----------



## 808killahz (Apr 4, 2013)

HapaHaole said:


> Aloha!~
> Coming soooon! Clones up (Mandala regs: PNR, Satori, & Hashberry="heat resistant", for real  ), beans sprouted... trying a few fem seeds for da first time (holy grail kush & da kine pineapple express), normally I go for da "knock you on ur okole kine", so I am interested to see what PE will do.
> 
> Looks ono up in he'a!
> ...


Nice to see u back on riu! This is crazy because I just threw 2 pineapple express and 2 holy grail kushs in solos to sprout...lmao. be cool to compare in a few months.


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Good to have you back, thought you was gonnerz! Oh wait, you are yeah?
> 
> Got any smoke report on the Mandala strains, thinking about grabbing some of their gear at one point.
> 
> and I was actually going to get some "Pineapple Express" seeds from a friend, but after looking online that it's a feminized strain I was skeptical on how they made the beans, I'm pretty sure some guys in here grew that strain before maybe they'll chime in.


So far I have only grown out the Satori from Mandala (I have a bunch coming up now tho), and IMHO it was everything they say it is. I have never smelled anything like it. I normally (lol @ normal anything) like the strong indicas, not the "up-high" per se', but Satori is the best of both. The smell is really spicey, peppery... beautifully big nugs bc I did the mainlining thingy, and a good amount THC. I'll look for a pic from that Home-GJ (I didn't keep a RIU-grow journal for this last one... ).

And I found a baby growing today in one of my plants (run away beans?)... so I have a mystery plant. (female mojo!)


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've heard good stuff about pineapple express. never was interested in it just cause I'm not into gimmicky names and shit. lol I've seen some grow journals with pineapple express, they came out good


Aloha brah~

I know, right? I just wanted to try it to see if it was really gonna taste li'dat! I had three, only two popped so we will see.


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 5, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Nice to see u back on riu! This is crazy because I just threw 2 pineapple express and 2 holy grail kushs in solos to sprout...lmao. be cool to compare in a few months.


We can fo shu'a... outdoor is gonna blow me away tho. But we can compare as we go along. They've only been up a week so they're practically da same!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 5, 2013)

Got a new phone yesterday so took some new picts.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 5, 2013)

Lookn nice n frosty dyna. Love the suppercrop job!


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like everyone is getting started for the year Maui had their first GH this week and looks like BI will be next week. That is a good way to start off summer.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 5, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Looks like everyone is getting started for the year Maui had their first GH this week and looks like BI will be next week. That is a good way to start off summer.


How do you guys deal with GH? I'm legal but I still would not like to have them dropping by. I think my plants are pretty stealth for the most part. I knew the DEA leaving Hilo airport didn't mean jack.

Also just read they killed the decriminalization bill, because it wouldn't have received enough votes. What a Bunch of spineless dickbags, just vote on the shit instead of assuming it won't pass.

Happy Aloha Friday, y'all


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Dyna is that fourth picture that blue widow cross you made? Good job man looks dank!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey Dyna is that fourth picture that blue widow cross you made? Good job man looks dank!


I thought it was, but it's a blue Hawaiian cross. I had a male of each last year about the same time, so I got some unintentional pollination. I do have a blue widow cross still in veg, she get fat indica leaves, this one have more sativa type leaves and yellow pistols just like my blue Hawaiian strain.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

Stoked on the new camera, can't wait to see that frosty blue widow. 






^^^^
What dat smell like? ​


----------



## 808killahz (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to get a phone that will take good close ups.... buds look good man....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

808HI said:


> Yeah brah, all went root. I'm doing a comparison, two are gonna get brought outside daily, then moved indoors when sun goes down for another four hours then take em back out in the morning. And one I'm gonna keep under the lights for 18. The one big one u gave me I gonna do the same, outdoor during the day and back inside during the night.


Props brah. I need to do something like this to start saving money on my bill, times are hard lol but thats hard work carrying those plants back and fourth. 

I would need a quad + trailer haha. I'm getting a GH(green house not green harvest) up this season though, I would like to put them in their then have the lights turn on around 5:30 or so to keep them in veg. That'd be cherry!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 5, 2013)

Last year I was packing them in and out every night and morning, all in 10 gal smart pots. Fuck that, not this year. Setting up a bigger indoor room for veg longer then out for flower. Thinking about running a 1000 watt inside for flower too.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 6, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Well, once again we got "reemed" by a bunch of small dick politicians who never intended for cannabis to move forward. Colorado is sure looking better & better with each passing day! Or maybe even Washington. Our so called "blue state", with a bunch of yellow bellied politicians who are right of most mainland Republicans. I wanna start catching these fucks at Hostess Bars on weekends. Start taking their pics and posting their behavior on internet. Because these "ass wipes" who claim they are righteous but are actually self serving cowards who have creepy behavior I'm sure of it! [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cut & pasted[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Despite overwhelming public support in favor of the decriminalization of cannabis, Hawaii's [/FONT]​SB472, which would have decriminalized small amounts marijuana in that state, was pronounced dead on arrival yesterday without even being granted a roll call for a vote.Among the most blue of blue states in the nation, and enjoying Democratic Party-held Senate and House chambers as well as the Governor's seat, Hawaii seemed poised to follow in the footsteps of 15 other U.S. states that have done away with arrests and jail time for low-level marijuana possession busts, opting to issue nominal fines instead.SB472, in its latest and ultimately fatal iteration, would have written into state law that anyone over the age of 18 who was caught with under 20 grams of pot would be subject to a $100 fine, and avoid any jail time or criminal record. The proceeds of the fines would go into the state's General Fund, which would be a drop in the bucket compared to what the state could potentially save in prosecution costs.Sensing a stalemate, proponents of decriminalization even floated the idea of lowering the allowable amount of marijuana carried from 20 grams down to a mere 7 grams, but apparently even that was not enough to sway lawmakers. Instead, the democrats in the Hawaii State Legislature refused to even call a vote on a bill that many of them had previously signed their own name to, citing a lack of support among their colleagues in the House.​

Yet, as was pointed out by local cannabis rights advocacy group ​Fresh Approach Hawaii, 75 percent of voters on all islands polled said that if their state legislator voted in favor of the decriminalization of marijuana, that such a vote would either have no impact on their view of the legislator, or make them more likely to vote for that legislator in the future.

Ignoring poll after poll showing ever-increasing voter support for decriminalization and full recreational legalization similar to what Colorado and Washington achieved last year, legislators instead caved to the same tired arguments from local law enforcement -- the bill's main opponent. They of course leaned heavily on the "It's still Federally illegal" argument, with a dash of "What about the kids?", failing to mention that a 2012 study done by the University of Hawaii showed that the prosecution of low-level marijuana possession cases costs the state just under $33,000 per day and $12 million annually.All but lost in the scramble by Hawaiian Democrats to put their names on legislation they have no intention of ever voting on, is the comedic punch line of SB472 which says, even if passed in its entirety, the law would not take effect until July 1st, 2050. Pass me whatever they're smoking!
Unlike Colorado or Washington, the Hawaii state constitution has no provision for a statewide referendum, instead jamming such matters through the sausage-grinder that is the state legislature. The overall effect of this form of government is that the undeniable will of the people is easily denied by two-faced politicians who are unwilling to take a stand on anything that may raise a tough question from the media, a primary challenger in an election year, or the scorn of a deep-pocketed lobbyist.They think that this allows them to propose progressive legislation to prop up their liberal street cred, then shoot those bills down through backroom handshakes and insider deals to avoid ever going on the voting record in favor of them. When it dies they point to the other guy. But in Hawaii, they only have themselves to blame.The bill can be reintroduced in the next legislative session, in 2014, but will need to start over and work its way back through the same Senate and House where it stalled this week. In the meantime, an adult caught with a pipeful of pakalolo can still face a $1000 fine, 30 days in jail, and the potential hardship and humiliation attached to each.​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't read that stuff. it just pisses me off.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

and fuck federal they can kiss my brown ass


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 6, 2013)

remember awhile ago I talk about "ballot initiatives", and how Hawaii doesn't allow them or state referendums. These are both actions the people can take to move laws. Its something most democratic states have in place. So why doesn't this blue state allow ballot initiatives? For fear that Hawaiians will vote in change, or their own sovereignty perhaps. But until we vote out these/your local representative, draconian laws will stay in place, and local law enforcement will keep reaping the benefits of cannabis prohibition.

God, save this beautiful state of ours from all the bullshit cops who make up in their testimonies in drug court. Plus, save the sole of the corrupt judge who listens to cop's same old prohibition "BS", on the stand, and then sides with their "BS" stories!. But refuses to listen to the medical patients at all?s


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 6, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> What dat smell like? ​


Not much for smell, just smell like fresh cannabis, nothing special


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 6, 2013)

everytime i watch the hula kahiko i can't help but think of rap: [video=youtube;1LZ3MFX1dH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LZ3MFX1dH8[/video]


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 6, 2013)

love Rap,and his old school comedy!

Okay, when all was said and done my NYC HP-13 (5) were no longer viable. So I'm glad I turned down an individuals request for some of them. Otherwise I might have had one pissed off grower to deal with. So it worked out for the best. So first stage of summer perpetual outdoor garden is in ready to go. Here is the lineup:

*Headwrecker X OGBX
Daybreaker (ChemD X JO OG)
Bandana X So Cal. Dawgs( ChemD X ChemD)
Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper OG
Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper OG
Mendo Queen X Paki Chitral Kush 
Chem OG X OG
Lemon Diesel X Salvador( tW X Purple Snowman)
Purple Kush 
Molokai Frost
Super Blue Dream X Inferno Haze 
Banana OG
Ocean Beach OG X OG*


Next overlap:

Grape God X White Funk
SSSDH X (Platinum Bubba X OG)
Plushberry X Purple Kush X Grape Stomper OG)
Super Blue Dream X Inferno Haze
OG X Leia OG 
Colombian Gold X Crystal Locomotive ?

All these strains are for three of us medical cardholders here on Lanai in Lanai City


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

I always get a chuckle reading all these funky strain names, lol. too much


lanai huh, lol. my cousin is a teacher there. I'll tell her to seek you out


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 6, 2013)

You're going to love that Plushberry, Puna. Tasty stuff


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 6, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> You're going to love that Plushberry, Puna. Tasty stuff


Hmm, I have a dozen dj short blueberry crossed with plushberry I got as a freebie. Maybe I should give them a go on my next round.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 6, 2013)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> everytime i watch the hula kahiko i can't help but think of rap: [video=youtube;1LZ3MFX1dH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LZ3MFX1dH8[/video]


.
LMAO!  good stuff....

Hardest I laughed in awhile almost made me loose my blood clot from when I got my tooth pulled I was laughing so hard..


----------



## 808HI (Apr 7, 2013)

This photo was taken after day one outside. 



This was taken today at day three. Check out the small difference in height. The two on the right is the ones going outside everyday and already taking the lead. 




Dis the blue Hawaiian I got gifted from Braddah Dyna Ryda. 
Again, I don't know why it's upside down. Aloha braddahs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

808HI said:


> This photo was taken after day one outside. View attachment 2604626
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on. nice pics. you got me doing headstands though lol




edit~ you get one awesome pair of shoes brah lol


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 7, 2013)

hey bud porn is cool and all. But I can't cop no wood anymore because my mind is focused on what the cops & lawmakers are up to!? Read how these asswipes got us(cannabis users into a feeding frenzy), over the mere mention of legalization. But the pricks never had any intentions to change the law. So how's to blame for all this,no dispensaries, no decriminalization , no legal recreational cannabis etc.,etc.. Now we users are fighting just to get program moved from Public Safety to Dept. of Health. This will be a victory if done. But it would be such a small victory for a season that started off with so much promise!

I know some of you will make the call, but we need more than some. We all have to get involved otherwise you too will be seeing this program die a slow death. Please gang, I wanna see Hawaii be like Colorado or Washington. But it will never happen if we keep allowing the same "jack offs" into office who vote "no". I mean this is were we are at today. A program that Ben Cayetano signed in to legislature only to have it become stagnet, and outdated by 2013. Remember folks, we are the only medical cannabis state that doesn't have dispensaries! Hell, even they have dispensaries in DC, but not in Hawaii! Isn't time to get off your lazy okole?

As you can see by pictures it's been extremely hot on Lanai, plants are doing good. But we are enjoy life inside Lanai City, and can't wait for it's new owner to show up and improve the island!

Here is how we lost it all:

http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Honolulu-Magazine/April-2013/Weed-Whacked/


----------



## LAHAINA (Apr 8, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> Remember folks, we are _*The Only Medical Cannabis State that Doesn't Have Dispensaries!*_ Hell, even they have dispensaries in DC, but not in Hawaii! Isn't time to get off your lazy okole?


 Greetings Puna Bud,

I've been following Senate Bill 472 (SB472 SD1 HD1) with great interest and I too am frustrated with the Logic of what's happened.

Interesting Poll Results:


> *Hawaiians support ending marijuana prohibition*​ The Drug Policy Action Group and the American Civil Liberties Union of Hawaii recently commissioned *QMark Research to poll* voter attitudes towards marijuana policy in Hawaii. The poll found that 78% support a dispensary system for medical marijuana, 69% think that jail time for marijuana offenses is inappropriate, and an overwhelming 57% favor a taxed and regulated marijuana system over prohibition. This last number is 20% higher than the last poll conducted in 2005.


For simple Possession of less than 1 ounce of marijuana is a petty misdemeanor punishable by up to 30 days imprisonment and/or a fine of $1,000.

Hawaii Medical Marijuana Bill signed into Law on June 14, 2000. 13-Years later the laws surrounding it are Draconian & Archaic . . .


The Struggle Continues,
\ooo/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

LAHAINA said:


> Greetings Puna Bud,
> 
> I've been following Senate Bill 472 (SB472 SD1 HD1) with great interest and I too am frustrated with the Logic of what's happened.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum


----------



## LAHAINA (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> welcome to the forum


Mahalo A Nui Dr. Greenhorn, Greatly Appreciated.

\ooo/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 9, 2013)

getting some pink in the pistils.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 9, 2013)

^ that's blue Hawaiian from seed. Main lined for 8, but get 10 nice even tops.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 9, 2013)

nice. i love colorful plants.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 10, 2013)

Phosphate Diesel Dawg f1 coming in chunky


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 10, 2013)

Jackpot. Hawaii thread keepin' it real! Looking good guys... keep up the good work 

Nomnom... just grinding some shoyu chicken my wife made last night... so mean. For a straight haole boy I sure am lucky.


----------



## LAHAINA (Apr 10, 2013)

Dyna Ryda & kaloconnection,

Those are looking Really Nice . . . For give my ignorance, but do you start them indoors then put them outdoors ?

I've never grown cannabis, but as soon as I get my MMJ Card I'll' begin to acquire the necessary tools I need to begin my first outdoor grow.

For Now I Have Been & Continue To Read, Read & Read Some More On This Site,
\ooo/


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 10, 2013)

LAHAINA said:


> Dyna Ryda & kaloconnection,
> 
> Those are looking Really Nice . . . For give my ignorance, but do you start them indoors then put them outdoors ?
> 
> ...


Yes, I start indoors under a High Output t5 light fixture and when they get big enough I put them outside to bud. It's a pretty essential technique to increase your yields and also be able to harvest all year long. Otherwise, your plants just start flowering right away if you start them outdoors and dont get as big. 

It costs me an extra $20/month running an 2ft 8 bulb T5, 18hrs a day and it stays cool so a small fan is usually good enough to keep the temperature cool enough. 

A t5 light, some good seeds, and proper soil is all you really need to get started growing your own. If can you mix up some good organic soil, like subcools Super Soil recipe, you dont even have to worry about mixing up nutrients/ph/and all that stuff.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like she almost done stretching, triple in size sense I put here outside.










This is the blue widow cross, I cut the top 3 nodes off and cloned it, rooted fast. Today is her first day outside, i sexed her indoor, she's ready to go.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 11, 2013)

Are those 10 gallon smart pots?


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> It costs me an extra $20/month running an 2ft 8 bulb T5, 18hrs a day and it stays cool so a small fan is usually good enough to keep the temperature cool enough.


Are you sure it's only 20/month? 
You are using 8 (2ft) T5... Each T5 is likely 24 watts each... 8x24=192 watts per hour or .192 kilowatts per hour (we'll use kilowatts since that is how the elec company charges u)
Cost of power is at least .43 per kilowatt hour on BI.. (Oahu is .35 KWh)
The formula for estimating your light costs are as follows:
Kilowatts per hour (KW/h) *X* cost per kilowatt hour($/KWh) *X* hours of light per day (h/day) *X *(days per month=30)
.192KW/hr *X *$0.43/KWh *X* 18 hours/day *X* 30 days = 44.58 /month on Big Island
.192KW/hr *X *$0.40/KWh *X* 18 hours/day *X* 30 days = 41.47 /month on Kauai
.192KW/hr *X *$0.37/KWh *X* 18 hours/day *X* 30 days = 38.36 /month on Maui
.192KW/hr *X *$0.35/KWh *X* 18 hours/day *X* 30 days = 36.29 /month on Oahu


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 11, 2013)

Ahh, you are right. I was just going by my electric bill never really did the math. Guess I didn't really account for being a lot more conscious about turning everything else off in my house ever since I got my light. I still think the amount of yield that is gained is worth the $45/month compared to buying weed. 

Come to think of it, I just did the math and it would only cost an extra $17/month to flower with a 400w during the wet months. All these fucking helicopters constantly buzzing around gets me all stressed out too.


----------



## LAHAINA (Apr 11, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Yes, I start indoors under a High Output t5 light fixture and when they get big enough I put them outside to bud. It's a pretty essential technique to increase your yields and also be able to harvest all year long. Otherwise, your plants just start flowering right away if you start them outdoors and dont get as big.
> 
> A t5 light, some good seeds, and proper soil is all you really need to get started growing your own. If can you mix up some good organic soil, like subcools Super Soil recipe, you dont even have to worry about mixing up nutrients/ph/and all that stuff.


Mahalo For The Valuable Heads-Up! Duly Noted . . .

\ooo/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Are those 10 gallon smart pots?


7 gal, the 10 are to heavy to move in and out, trying to keep'em smaller this year


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice, you goin' mainline the plumeria too?  lol I wonder what other plants can be mainlined


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL only reason I was aware of what your paying is that I am running 195 watts of CFL .... so I knew what the approximate cost was..
Lol just don't tell the wifey that you are using that much 

I agree that the 45$ is totally worth it... 

Running a 400 [email protected] hours a day would cost you approx 57 month... 
So roughly $100/month for both Veg and Flower during those wet months... Still a good investment!





kaloconnection said:


> Ahh, you are right. I was just going by my electric bill never really did the math. Guess I didn't really account for being a lot more conscious about turning everything else off in my house ever since I got my light. I still think the amount of yield that is gained is worth the $45/month compared to buying weed.
> 
> Come to think of it, I just did the math and it would only cost an extra $17/month to flower with a 400w during the wet months. All these fucking helicopters constantly buzzing around gets me all stressed out too.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 11, 2013)

My blue Hawaiians I got gifted from Braddah Dyna Ryda. The three small one in the from are same age. Check out the difference between the two on the outside that's being brought outside everyday and the one in the front middle that's been inside under 18. The two on the outside almost doubled in height verses the one I'm keeping indoors. Plant genes are looking super strong with big green sun leaves. Great job breeding Braddah D. Gonna veg for another month them outside they go. Definitely gonna keep this strain going for a while, especially with its 8-10 week flower period. Alojahz braddahs.

and welcome to the forum Lahaina. If there's one place u Will learn how to grow some killahs, it's from this forum. If there's anything u need to know, these guys will give u their bestest professional advice. Shoots, happy growing


----------



## 808HI (Apr 11, 2013)

I could watch them grow all day long.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 11, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2611569I could watch them grow all day long.


looking good brah! got any close ups of that one in the front left?


----------



## 808HI (Apr 11, 2013)

Had some problems in the beginning with her but eventually she came thru. More "bagseed". She got a real hashy, piney, spicy smell going. She was my first attempt at main lining. I'm prolly gonna stick with my lsting. Been working great so far.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nice, you goin' mainline the plumeria too?  lol I wonder what other plants can be mainlined



Here u go brah, one main lined plumeria, lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> LOL only reason I was aware of what your paying is that I am running 195 watts of CFL .... so I knew what the approximate cost was..
> Lol just don't tell the wifey that you are using that much
> 
> I agree that the 45$ is totally worth it...
> ...


I leave my vegging plants outside during the day to save a few buck-a-roo's on the electricity.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2611534My blue Hawaiians I got gifted from Braddah Dyna Ryda. The three small one in the from are same age. Check out the difference between the two on the outside that's being brought outside everyday and the one in the front middle that's been inside under 18. The two on the outside almost doubled in height verses the one I'm keeping indoors. Plant genes are looking super strong with big green sun leaves. Great job breeding Braddah D. Gonna veg for another month them outside they go. Definitely gonna keep this strain going for a while, especially with its 8-10 week flower period. Alojahz braddahs.
> 
> and welcome to the forum Lahaina. If there's one place u Will learn how to grow some killahs, it's from this forum. If there's anything u need to know, these guys will give u their bestest professional advice. Shoots, happy growing


You can also tell which plants stay inside all day (Notice the blueish leaves) My plants do the same thing if they don't see the sun. My T5 will make some dark blue fan leaves.

The indoor/outdoor plants need a little more (N) notice the light green growth in the tops...it's minor but it's craving it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2611591View attachment 2611592View attachment 2611593Had some problems in the beginning with her but eventually she came thru. More "bagseed". She got a real hashy, piney, spicy smell going. She was my first attempt at main lining. I'm prolly gonna stick with my lsting. Been working great so far.


Those look (Mg) deficient for the stage they're in, I'd feed them a little Epsom salt


----------



## infinitihigh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Hawaii growers wheres the best place that I am guaranteed to score some buds in Honolulu ? Need to have some when I am on vacation


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I leave my vegging plants outside during the day to save a few buck-a-roo's on the electricity.


I used to do that.. 
You are probably spending anywhere from 2-5 hours a month moving your plants.. (2 min in morning, 2 in evening =4 minutes a day is equivalent to 2 hours a month).
Assuming you are running the same setup that Kalo is.... 
If you have the plants out for 10 hours a day (maximum optimum sunlight) that means you are only saving 20.00 (.192KW x .35KWh x 10hours x 30 days)...
LOL you would have be earning less than minimum wage for that to be worth your time... 
I understand that the sun is a better source for vegging but if you take into account the numbers of days per year that are cloudy or rainy, I think it ended being a losing proposition for me... 

On a side note:
The system of vegging inside and flowering outside is one of the best systems for growing here in Hawaii (if you have a med card and somewhere to grow outside). The year round temperate climate and strong sun make it ideal for finishing plants.. Obviously you can't really get too much vegetative growth outside when you are growing in short season, so the supplemental indoor grow is necessary.
I'm really shocked how many of you are *not* working with clones.. Everyone in Cali is cloning.. you get your keepers or some insane strain and you are holding onto gold..
We've been blessed here with growing... Especially if you are using clones instead of growing from seeds all the time.. I don't think some of you realize how much time and $$ you are wasting starting from seed every time... A clone takes about a 1/3 less time to veg and about 1/2 the time to flower... Clones are much more compact... You don't get the undesired stretch..
I use a 7 watt cfl for clones (that's 1.62 month)...


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 11, 2013)

infinitihigh said:


> Hey Hawaii growers wheres the best place that I am guaranteed to score some buds in Honolulu ? Need to have some when I am on vacation


Good luck... I doubt you will get any qualified answers here as nobody here frequents the street scene.. 
Anywhere you attempt to score in that area, you most likely be dealing with individuals that are working the "tourist" scene...
Wish I could provide you some assistance... 
_Now if you were staying on Kauai... you could ask around for Tardis... dude grows some insane Jack the Ripper..._


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Good luck... I doubt you will get any qualified answers here as nobody here frequents the street scene..
> Anywhere you attempt to score in that area, you most likely be dealing with individuals that are working the "tourist" scene...
> Wish I could provide you some assistance...
> _Now if you were staying on Kauai... you could ask around for Tardis... dude grows some insane Jack the Ripper..._


lol 

what ever happen to that guy? he was one real space cadet i tell you. he was trying to say he was one alien and shit. lol not lying brah. lol I wsih I copied and saved that thread to my notepad. was one crazy story


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 11, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I used to do that..
> You are probably spending anywhere from 2-5 hours a month moving your plants.. (2 min in morning, 2 in evening =4 minutes a day is equivalent to 2 hours a month).
> Assuming you are running the same setup that Kalo is....
> If you have the plants out for 10 hours a day (maximum optimum sunlight) that means you are only saving 20.00 (.192KW x .35KWh x 10hours x 30 days)...
> ...


I clone every female I get. I usually keep a mother or two going all the time. Way mo bettah than seeds.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm working with clones, thanks Braddah Dyna. I wish there was a legit place we could go to to get some clones. Cali guys got it made. Oh wait, I got legit clones. Again, thanks Braddah D.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I used to do that..
> You are probably spending anywhere from 2-5 hours a month moving your plants.. (2 min in morning, 2 in evening =4 minutes a day is equivalent to 2 hours a month).
> Assuming you are running the same setup that Kalo is....
> If you have the plants out for 10 hours a day (maximum optimum sunlight) that means you are only saving 20.00 (.192KW x .35KWh x 10hours x 30 days)...
> ...


I consider moving the plant in and out each day a form of exercise...lmao. For the cloudy days they stay inside. Another benefit (for my situation anyways) is it can get a little warm in my indoor veg space during the summer, the outside temps aren't nearly as brutal.

Eh Shecky BTW the Blue/Truth has had my brain in a headlock for the last few weeks....man i haven't smoked any Indica dom's since last year ...I love it! 

I got a little mold in one of the top colas so I harvested a week sooner than i wanted. The smoke is super smooth, the taste and smell is pretty much a spicy berry smell with a hint of fuel. The buzz is in the body, the buzz creeps up on ya and peaks around 45/60 minutes, I'm thinking it would have it have been a real party stopper if it went the extra week...lol 

Out of five plants i ended up with about 4.5 dry ounces not a bad yield for a short season grow. I lost about 1/2 oz due to mold. 4 plants were a hair under 3' and the 5th plant was a real shorty maybe 2' (I took the short one down @ 7 weeks and the other 4 went 8.5 weeks)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> what ever happen to that guy? he was one real space cadet i tell you. he was trying to say he was one alien and shit. lol not lying brah. lol I wsih I copied and saved that thread to my notepad. was one crazy story


He must have gotten sucked through the wormhole that opened up on 12.21.12. He's probably token up some of that killer JTR with his new alien pals...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> He must have gotten sucked through the wormhole that opened up on 12.21.12. He's probably token up some of that killer JTR with his new alien pals...lol


lol !! I'm on a mission to dig that thread up and post it on here. 

it was something else man, space cadet all da way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol !! I'm on a mission to dig that thread up and post it on here.
> 
> it was something else man, space cadet all da way


Ho Brah...i hope you find it! I'm a big fan of absurdities...lmao! I miss all the rantings from Tardis.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 12, 2013)

Space cadet.... Lmao


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 12, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I'm really shocked how many of you are *not* working with clones.. Everyone in Cali is cloning.. you get your keepers or some insane strain and you are holding onto gold..
> We've been blessed here with growing... Especially if you are using clones instead of growing from seeds all the time.. I don't think some of you realize how much time and $$ you are wasting starting from seed every time... A clone takes about a 1/3 less time to veg and about 1/2 the time to flower... Clones are much more compact... You don't get the undesired stretch..
> I use a 7 watt cfl for clones (that's 1.62 month)...


Lol, It's kinda tough when I dont know anyone to get clones from. I took clones of everything I started in February and im flowering out the moms so I can do a taste test. I've been just trying to find my keepers this year and hopefully by the end of next month I will have that all sorted out and I can get some bigger girls out in time for the summer.

p.s. I'm open to trades also, I'll probably be taking a new round of cuttings in the next week or so.


----------



## LAHAINA (Apr 12, 2013)

808HI said:


> Alojahz braddahs.
> 
> and welcome to the forum Lahaina. If there's one place u Will learn how to grow some killahs, it's from this forum. If there's anything u need to know, these guys will give u their bestest professional advice. Shoots, happy growing


Greetings 808HI,

Mahalo A Nui For The Warm Welcome, Greatly Appreciated. Sweet Photos . . .

I've been Reading & Learning plenty in this Thread alone. great to be among Active Hawai'i Growers.

\ooo/


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2013)

.......and Tardis was a boss, who else you know inherits a fortune, has a male elephant clone, a 30fter, and lost 200lbs, and grows the dankest Subcool strains ever.......didn't hear about him being an alien, but I believe. 

Clones are for pussies and virgins, real men seed....hehe

Hey Puna Bud(or Lanai Bud?) what the hell ya doing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> HO T5 bulbs are 54 watts.......and Tardis was a boss, who else you know inherits a fortune, has a male elephant clone, a 30fter, and lost 200lbs, and grows the dankest Subcool strains ever.......didn't hear about him being an alien, but I believe.
> 
> Clones are for pussies and virgins, real men seed....hehe
> 
> Hey Puna Bud(or Lanai Bud?) what the hell ya doing?


hahahaa! wassup buddy. you going to the concert or what?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2013)

Ya know I'm always down for a good skank session....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Ya know I'm always down for a good skank session....


solid brah. haven't seen you in a while. we was at shecky's a couple weeks ago hanging out talking story and the braddah when bust out one picture of you working in the garden. brah, you look totally different from the last time I saw you, hahahaha. awesome man


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I stay working underground......like Puna Bud said to me awhile back, when we lived Honolulu and were at the airport we could always tell the planes from the BI by the way the people looked coming off the plane....now we look like that.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2013)

I doubt if anybody gives a shit but here is my motivation(my daughter)......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah I stay working underground......like Puna Bud said to me awhile back, when we lived Honolulu and were at the airport we could always tell the planes from the BI by the way the people looked coming off the plane....now we look like that.....


I stay working my way to that point, lol. you should see my hair, hahaha talk about wild lol


hey cute daughter surfd. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2013)

Any of you guys know Bob Megget? He was a good friend of my dad and I don't know if he knows he passed. He has land on the BI and he was on Maui the last time I saw him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Any of you guys know Bob Megget? He was a good friend of my dad and I don't know if he knows he passed. He has land on the BI and he was on Maui the last time I saw him.


I dunno him. lanaibuds might probably know though, lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 13, 2013)

Is this you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Is this you?


in 2009, that would be an accurate pic. lol

that's the point I want to get it too though.



but for the people who don't know me, it's not me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

travis browne!!! fuck ya!! that's how we do!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

dude surfdout, the guy in your avatar should of tried to land that. that's how ya'll get down in Hawaii huh. couldn't that like fuck someone up? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> I doubt if anybody gives a shit but here is my motivation(my daughter)......


I know that kid!...Brah you have an awesome daughter!


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 14, 2013)

She loks like you. 


SurfdOut said:


> I doubt if anybody gives a shit but here is my motivation(my daughter)......


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 14, 2013)

Not only will you start looking like a Big Islander but soon you wil spell like one. We must have too much good weed here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> She loks like you.


I thought the same. face looks just like surfd


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Not only will you start looking like a Big Islander but soon you wil spell like one. We must have too much good weed here.


hahahaaha! hey east hawaii!


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 14, 2013)

The Doc is in the house. Bra when you coming I have a few 200 gal smart pot that need to be filled and I have extra whellbarrow, bring that Surfout guy too. I started my Molokai Frost we will be planting them today got 100% cracking this should be 8ft +. but those Blue Dreeam and Afgan 91 haze will get much bigger. I just hope I get a couple oz's per plant.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaaha! hey east hawaii!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> The Doc is in the house. Bra when you coming I have a few 200 gal smart pot that need to be filled and I have extra whellbarrow, bring that Surfout guy too. I started my Molokai Frost we will be planting them today got 100% cracking this should be 8ft +. but those Blue Dreeam and Afgan 91 haze will get much bigger. I just hope I get a couple oz's per plant.


wassup east hawaii! guarantee help you out man, and thanks for helping us out. I sooooo can't wait man!! and thanks again for all the help, don't know what kkday and I woulda done without you guiding and helping us with the project along the way. much respect and appreciation goes out to you my friend.

and thanks goes out to all the other big island gang that has helped us along the way. you guys know who you are. you guys are awesome


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 14, 2013)

I never topped this clone, just tied her down.


----------



## MonstaPlant (Apr 14, 2013)

Wanna say ALOHA!! to everyone. I have been reading this thread and thought I will finally check in. Nice job everyone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

MonstaPlant said:


> Wanna say ALOHA!! to everyone. I have been reading this thread and thought I will finally check in. Nice job everyone


howzit! you been here for awhile huh. just noticed. right on for posting and coming outta the shadows


----------



## MonstaPlant (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> howzit! you been here for awhile huh. just noticed. right on for posting and coming outta the shadows


 Yeah I'm a lurker over here cause I'm on ICmag mostly. I like this thread so I will stick around


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

MonstaPlant said:


> Yeah I'm a lurker over here cause I'm on ICmag mostly. I like this thread so I will stick around


right on... get some guys hangout at icmag that post here. but ya, I like to cruise here just cause of this thread. but I love this forum as well so I no go anywhere else. good to see another hawaii poster though. no shame bust out pics if you get anything for share


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 15, 2013)

Mahalo Bra. And it won't all be happening is not for Puna Bud aka Lanai Bud aka stinky finger. You should be here the weather is the best in a long time. Finally I may get a descent harvest from my cloned Grape stomper /Monarch.. They are over a month budding and no mold spots. The last batch was a wipe out had to pull way early. Well now I will have some stash for 4-20 party.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup east hawaii! guarantee help you out man, and thanks for helping us out. I sooooo can't wait man!! and thanks again for all the help, don't know what kkday and I woulda done without you guiding and helping us with the project along the way. much respect and appreciation goes out to you my friend.
> 
> and thanks goes out to all the other big island gang that has helped us along the way. you guys know who you are. you guys are awesome


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 15, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> You should be here the weather is the best in a long time. Finally I may get a descent harvest from my cloned Grape stomper /Monarch.. They are over a month budding and no mold spots. The last batch was a wipe out had to pull way early. Well now I will have some stash for 4-20 party.


For real man, weather has been amazing. My plants are hitting that critical stage where the nugs are getting fat and greasy and a day of rain would just fuck it all up, I feel like the ganja gods are smiling down upon us. 

Mahalo Ke Akua!


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Shecky- What strains have you run from Mosca? Thinking about getting his OTM line....


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 16, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Shecky- What strains have you run from Mosca? Thinking about getting his OTM line....


I originally ran his Sonic Fly..then C99 bx1.......
The guy is the real deal.. he really puts the time into things... 
LOL I would go for the OTM for sure!! You thinking one of the OTM crosses? BUbblegum


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 17, 2013)

whuuwhuu long season coming up, put some out early that tookt he rest of the short, fuckers thought i timed it out, luckily got some more started n ready to go. lucky we live Lanai. good place, killer views, manae bay, venison all over, opihi, fish galore, everybody should move over. no worries, we get one billion-air going take kea da ohana. "Da Kupuna going take kea us!!!"


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 17, 2013)

So any outdoor growers? I had a question I'm new to growing and have one plant outside right now. Just wondering if there are any bugs or outside issues I should keep an eye out for? Also do you guys bring your plants under covering if its raining a lot? I usually water with 1 gl mwf. Right now plant is in its third week of flowering.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 17, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So any outdoor growers? I had a question I'm new to growing and have one plant outside right now. Just wondering if there are any bugs or outside issues I should keep an eye out for? Also do you guys bring your plants under covering if its raining a lot? I usually water with 1 gl mwf. Right now plant is in its third week of flowering.


There's all kine bugs that can be bothersome, I think caterpillars are the worst, they eat all your leaves and shit on your nugs. But theres also aphids, whitefly, and those little brown moth looking ones that hang out on the stems and run to the other side when you try and grab them off. HAvent had much problems with bugs this year.

Mold is probably the most major issue. I growing in 7 gallon pots now and its easy to bring them in and out. I put my budding girls under cover every night cuz it rains pretty much every night where I live.

Just lollipopped all the lower branches on my lemonstomper crosses to divert the remaining energy to the colas for finish. Got a Nice little bouquet of solid .5-1gram creamy, diesel-fruit smelling nugs to preview soon.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 17, 2013)

rumor has it that "Girl Scout Cookies", are headed to Lanai City!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> rumor has it that "Girl Scout Cookies", are headed to Lanai City!




you crack me up puna lol


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 17, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> rumor has it that "Girl Scout Cookies", are headed to Lanai City!


From Clone? I heard the creator was on maui recently. So much controversy over the strain, I actually started some GSC beans a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MonstaPlant (Apr 17, 2013)

The GSC(Girl Scout Cookies) is all hype.. Low yielder, does not you that high.. I can show you guys thread after thread to back this up. If you are all about growing the hype strains then by all means proceed. And by the way the GSC has been in Maui and on the Big Island for some time now. Its not a keeper in my book.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the flavor is the big draw, although I have heard that the original cut was potent also.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 17, 2013)

I remember a few years back I came across this blueberry strain. Honestly tasted like u were biting rite into a blueberry muffin. Had all tha paddlers wanting blueberry for weeks. Dammit, wish I had some right now.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 17, 2013)

MonstaPlant said:


> The GSC(Girl Scout Cookies) is all hype.. Low yielder, does not you that high.. I can show you guys thread after thread to back this up. If you are all about growing the hype strains then by all means proceed. And by the way the GSC has been in Maui and on the Big Island for some time now. Its not a keeper in my book.


Funny you say that.. 
I asked my sources in LA to get me some of those beans after Dr. G and KK were visiting and talking about it...
My buddy told me not even to bother growing it... especially outside-
Will be interesting to see how it comes out..


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 17, 2013)

i got to taste the gsc recently and it was pretty good. i really liked the cherry pie that my friend had at the same time. they have the same durban dad, gsc is crossed to an OG, i forgot which one my friend said, and if i remember correctly the cherry pie is crossed with the urkle or granddaddy i forgot which one. that one tasted the best, i would grow that. gsc is more like the OGs imho. i tasted amnesia haze both flowers and shatter and that shit was killer too. there are sooooo many killer tasting strains out there the best thing to do is grow them out correctly and you will be able to taste the buds. that is the difficult part, making them taste how they should. good luck peoples. fucking HOT today, looks like summer is almost here!!


----------



## 808killahz (Apr 18, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So any outdoor growers? I had a question I'm new to growing and have one plant outside right now. Just wondering if there are any bugs or outside issues I should keep an eye out for? Also do you guys bring your plants under covering if its raining a lot? I usually water with 1 gl mwf. Right now plant is in its third week of flowering.


Howz that ak doing? Got any pics?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

you guys like read about gsc? well, here you go. lol it's a long thread and still active. I've been following it since it's inception. so you guys make the call. you gotta read the whole thing cause get all kine cookies lol and everyone claims to have the legit one. even though they all different 

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/514236-girl-scout-cookies.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Funny you say that..
> I asked my sources in LA to get me some of those beans after Dr. G and KK were visiting and talking about it...
> My buddy told me not even to bother growing it... especially outside-
> Will be interesting to see how it comes out..


I tried some GSC bubble hash during a visit to Vegas last Feb, it was potent and i enjoyed the buzz, but it wasn't over the top.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 18, 2013)

I was reading posts from the creators of GSC(Jigga, Pieguy, etc), who originally were calling Swerve from cali conn. a fake, and now they are calling him a thief instead. Go figure.

I still liked the GSC I tried in SF recently.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I was reading posts from the creators of GSC(Jigga, Pieguy, etc), who originally were calling Swerve from cali conn. a fake, and now they are calling him a thief instead. Go figure.


lol that's nothing new. breeders bad mouthing other breeders. that's the norm


if you take a look at the link I posted, get about 10 different original gsc, lol. all supposed to be the legit one yet all is different


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2013)

GSC is a clone-only strain. The best seed results I have seen are coming from Grand Daddy Purps (GDP). But none of the seed strains are the thin mint GSC. There are apple pie and graham cracker... The cuts were going for big money so there were fakes everywhere. Every time I meet a person who has it I ask them where they got it and how much. I also ask them which version of GSC they have. If they can't answer those questions correctly then it is probably not real GSC. 

My two cents 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Sheckster (Apr 18, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I was reading posts from the creators of GSC(Jigga, Pieguy, etc), who originally were calling Swerve from cali conn. a fake, and now they are calling him a thief instead. Go figure.
> 
> I still liked the GSC I tried in SF recently.


LOL that's no surprise about Swerve/Mikee... I've heard of several instances of ripoff, even happened to a good friend of mine.
Friend bought a signficant amount of seeds through a dispensary.. over 200 seeds... Mikee said he would replace... 
After months of BSing he told the friend to fuck off.... and how connected he was etc...
I've been around the guy a couple times and he walks around acting like an italian mobster... haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> LOL that's no surprise about Swerve/Mikee... I've heard of several instances of ripoff, even happened to a good friend of mine.
> Friend bought a signficant amount of seeds through a dispensary.. over 200 seeds... Mikee said he would replace...
> After months of BSing he told the friend to fuck off.... and how connected he was etc...
> I've been around the guy a couple times and he walks around acting like an italian mobster... haha


Sounds like he needs a Hawaiian Crab Trap! (roll him up in chain link fencing and drop him off in the deep blue)


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 18, 2013)

hey guys notice I said , "Rumor has it that GSC are coming to Lanai City!". This is where I heard um

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O98pZSYVmfk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

da coconut wireless eh, lol... 


anyways,,,see you tomorrow lanaibuds,  lol 

[video=youtube;DJaT80pFOec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJaT80pFOec[/video]

"tell all the neighborhood boys, I'm the one making all the noise"


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 18, 2013)

Dr. I thought You might like to read this:

A good solid base, proper nutritional supplements, attention to detail, and experience - all important aspects of being a successful mixed martial artist, and also key ingredients in growing great weed.Just ask longtime UFC referee, Josh Rosenthal, who agreed to a plea deal with the U.S District Attorney's office in January of this year, after federal agents discovered 1,356 marijuana plants growing in a warehouse owned by he and an associate.Facing charges of growing an estimated six million dollars' worth of illegal weed, Rosenthal's next scheduled court appearance is at the U.S. District Court, on May 17th to face sentencing. He had originally pleaded not guilty to the charges in October 2012, but struck his plea deal earlier this year, admitting his guilt. Rosenthal was facing 10 years in federal prison and a ten million dollar fine, but now he is expected to see that sentence reduced to around 3 years of jail time, stiff fines, and a 5 year probation that will subject him to random searches.
Rosenthal rarely made headlines, as his decisions in the octagon met with little scrutiny from fighters or fans.UFC fans may remember Rosenthal's work in the UFC Heavyweight title fight between Shane Carwin and defending champ, Brock Lesner in UFC 116. In the 1st round, Carwin had Lesnar reeling and was landing some vicious blows to the downed champ. Rosenthal, to his credit, allowed Lesnar to work his way out of the situation without stopping the fight, leading to a 2nd round submission victory for Lesnar.

​





UFC referee Josh Rosenthal
Asked earlier this month what he's been up to, Rosenthal chalked up his recent absence from public events to a staph infection in his finger, somehow failing to mention the thousand or so pot plants and the federal charges.Known for his trademark grin when beginning each round, who knew that his easy going, soft-spoken vibe may have been induced by some heavyweight homegrown ganja?This was not the first headline involving marijuana and the UFC. In March of this year, the UFC Vice President of Regulatory Affairs, Marc Ratner, went before the Nevada State Athletic Commission's Steroid and Drug Testing Advisory Panel to try to convince them that marijuana needs to be treated differently than other banned substances in professional fighting - namely PED's, or performance enhancing drugs.

Ratner, a former NSAC board member himself, told the panel, "Society is changing. It's a different world now than when I was on the commission. States are legalizing marijuana, and it's becoming more and more of a problem with fighters testing positive (for marijuana) and the metabolites."Fighters who have been busted for blazing the bud range from up-and-coming crowd pleasers like Alex Caceras, to grizzled veteran title contenders like Nick Diaz, who has been nailed twice with pot showing up in his system in post-fight drug tests. When asked if a 3rd failed test after his latest bout in UFC 158 would lead to Diaz' permanent expulsion from the UFC, president Dana White answered with a resounding..."probably".Diaz, a self-admitted daily toker, has already had one victory changed to a "No Contest", after THC metabolites were found in a routine post-fight drug screening, and served a full one year suspension after his 2nd offense.But when asked the same "3 strikes" question as White, Diaz expressed no concern, saying, "I'm sorry if I don't pass the test, but I think it should work out." Never one to duck controversy, he added, "I've passed plenty of them before, unless they just weren't testing me. I wonder how much they test people around here."That's a question that Dana White and the UFC would rather duck, but White - who says he doesn't touch weed - was recently quoted in an interview with 5thround.com as saying that he wouldn't be surprised if 8 out of every 10 professional fighters were found to be smoking chronic."Everybody thinks that if you did this random testing you'd catch so many guys on PEDs. No, you'd catch more of the guys on marijuana. That's where you'd really bust a lot of guys. So [we've got] 475 guys under contract and 400 of them would be out with marijuana [suspensions]," White claimed.White prefers to keep these matters, and the punishments, "in-house", but Josh Rosenthal's case was too big to sweep under the mat. A rising star in the sport, Rosenthal's quick decline might be a black eye on the UFC, but it's hardly their first and they are sure to keep fighting.Check out UFC host, Joe Rogan's NSFW take on weed​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2013)

I know puna, how's that huh, I was tripping out. lol I just found out last nite.



you need to grab you an avatar puna, you look so naked lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2013)

Happy 420 Eve!
It's Holocaust Eve for these 

Left to Right: Silver Kush, Sour Kush, and L.A. Woman


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Happy 420 Eve!
> It's Holocaust Eve for these
> 
> Left to Right: Silver Kush, Sour Kush, and L.A. Woman
> ...


looks good coot man. holocaust eve lmao, i thought i was the only one that said shit like that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> looks good coot man. holocaust eve lmao, i thought i was the only one that said shit like that


Every time I get ready to harvest the song "_Disgustipated_" from Tool starts chirping in my head.


And the angel of the lord came unto me, snatching me up from my place of slumber. And took me on high, and higher still until we moved to the spaces betwixt the air itself. And he brought me into a vast farmlands of our own midwest. And as we descended, cries of impending doom rose from the soil. One thousand, nay a million voices full of fear. And terror possesed me then. And I begged, "Angel of the Lord, what are these tortured screams?" And the angel said unto me, "These are the cries of the carrots, the cries of the carrots! You see, Reverend Maynard, tomorrow is harvest day and to them it is the holocaust." And I sprang from my slumber drenched in sweat like the tears of one million terrified brothers and roared, "Hear me now, I have seen the light! They have a consciousness, they have a life, they have a soul! Damn you! Let the rabbits wear glasses! Save our brothers!" Can I get an amen? Can I get a hallelujah? Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Every time I get ready to harvest the song "_Disgustipated_" from Tool starts chirping in my head.
> 
> 
> And the angel of the lord came unto me, snatching me up from my place of slumber. And took me on high, and higher still until we moved to the spaces betwixt the air itself. And he brought me into a vast farmlands of our own midwest. And as we descended, cries of impending doom rose from the soil. One thousand, nay a million voices full of fear. And terror possesed me then. And I begged, "Angel of the Lord, what are these tortured screams?" And the angel said unto me, "These are the cries of the carrots, the cries of the carrots! You see, Reverend Maynard, tomorrow is harvest day and to them it is the holocaust." And I sprang from my slumber drenched in sweat like the tears of one million terrified brothers and roared, "Hear me now, I have seen the light! They have a consciousness, they have a life, they have a soul! Damn you! Let the rabbits wear glasses! Save our brothers!" Can I get an amen? Can I get a hallelujah? Thank you Jesus.


Thanks for reminding me how awful that last Tool show @ Blaisdell (2011) was.... 
Big letdown after that 2006 show!! That was a fuckin show... 
F- Maynard... 
Muhahahaha


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 20, 2013)

as usual I'm experiencing problems over here on Lanai. People have all been super nice, but wondering eyes are starting to take it's toll on me. It's a matter of who you can trust. The majority of us live in Lanai City, which is right inside the old Lanai volcano. Trades blow strong, and the entire community get's to enjoy your heavenly offerings via fumes.

I'm wondering what kind of change the new owner has in mind for Lanai? I guess it could be worse, the owner could have been Bill Gates. Besides, I think Larry Ellison smokes cannabis. I'd be willing to bet on it!

All the pics are of Grape Stomper X Monarch, or Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper OG, or Mendo Queen X Grape Stomper. Everybody was organically fed and cared for with bare minimum at hands

_*Everybody, enjoy your Happy 420 Day! *_


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420


SOJA tonight!


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Puna, a little while back you inquired if anyone had grown out any bean boyz gear, so here you go. These beans were gifted from a friend and they are called Phosphate Diesel Dawg f-1s (lemonstomper x agent orange x chem dawg x diesel). Got two females out of 2 beans and I think I would like to keep both these pheno's around for a while.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 20, 2013)

2006, was that the one at the Blaisdell Concert Hall? I was there....fucking unreal....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 20, 2013)

a little 420 update















^ one of 1st clones i took from her, 808 got the sister to her.





more blue Hawaiian clones, just tied them right before i took the picture





^ this is the blue widow x bubble berry, still stretching


----------



## jj walker (Apr 20, 2013)

i here u hawii growers have a fire dnl cut going around


----------



## pepperbelly (Apr 21, 2013)

lanai pa puna bud , ~. ur inbox is FULL


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful garden! Hope you had a great 420! I went to a 420 gift exchange. Here is what I brought - they are going to make oil with it.


Malawi untrimmed in a turkey bag:






In return I got some killer Kush seeds, shatter, putty, and some Blue Dream nugs  

When the oil is finished they are going to give me a sample and a few Blue Dream cuttings 

Best 420 ever!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I kept cuts of her. Five weeks in flower. Almost pau

Blue Hawaiian sister I got gifted from Braddah Dyna. She loves to be all tied up

A room full of blue Hawaiians.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

You can still grow out a cutting - just put it under 16/8 light and it will reveg.

Called this one my ugly reveg clone:





She became this:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2013)

FYI 2013 ICMAG Cannabis Cup





****Official Results****
​
_Growers Cup - Best Indica Winner_
TriangleKush by truecannablis​

*Name*​
*Secret ID*​
*By*​
*Apperance*​
*Taste*​
*Bouquet*​
*Potency*​
*Overall*​
*Total*​
*Votes*​
*Average*​TriangleKush

22​truecannablis

203​
195​
193​
192​
193​
976​
25​
39.04​NYCD x GDP

8​Trues mate

217​
210​
229​
220​
217​
1093​
28​
39.036​Bubba Kush

14​growcodile

239​
201​
200​
211​
209​
1060​
28​
37.857​NYCD

7​dr.penthotal

210​
207​
212​
213​
211​
1053​
28​
37.607​Exodus Cheese

3​jah_hoover

218​
189​
217​
204​
201​
1029​
28​
36.75​Agent Orange

4​dr.penthotal

203​
197​
219​
202​
204​
1025​
28​
36.607​Chocolope

6​dr.penthotal

196​
199​
212​
204​
206​
1017​
28​
36.321​Happy Brother

11​bubblecrazy

222​
189​
190​
197​
199​
997​
28​
35.607​Original Diesel

1​OJD

171​
187​
191​
194​
191​
934​
28​
33.357​Honey Swet Rocket

5​freggle

196​
178​
171​
185​
181​
911​
28​
32.536​Skunk Dawg

23​Greyskull

145​
149​
150​
155​
151​
750​
24​
31.25​Webb

24​Greyskull

147​
154​
157​
158​
157​
773​
25​
30.92​Chemy Jones

2​oldpink

141​
149​
151​
152​
148​
741​
24​
30.875​



_Growers Cup - Best Sativa Winner_
PineHaze by HazeVentura ​

*Name*​
*Secret ID*​
*By*​
*Apperance*​
*Taste*​
*Bouquet*​
*Potency*​
*Overall*​
*Total*​
*Votes*​
*Average*​PineHaze

45​HazeVentura

211​
188​
207​
198​
198​
1002​
25​
40.08​Crasy JOnes

44​HazeVentura

190​
172​
188​
182​
184​
916​
24​
38.167​Agent Orange

40​dr.penthotal

198​
206​
218​
200​
202​
1024​
27​
37.926​SourDiesel

41​dr.penthotal

201​
209​
223​
206​
211​
1050​
28​
37.5​SuperSourSkunk

39​PapstUrban

217​
199​
216​
206​
208​
1046​
28​
37.357​Amnesia Hypro

30​bubblecrazy

240​
214​
226​
216​
220​
1116​
30​
37.2​H2 x Jaggen

35​growcodile

242​
200​
223​
211​
215​
1091​
30​
36.367​




_Breeders Cup - Best Sativa Winner_
Sour Power by Hortilab ​

*Name*​
*Secret ID*​
*By*​
*Apperance*​
*Taste*​
*Bouquet*​
*Potency*​
*Overall*​
*Total*​
*Votes*​
*Average*​Sour Power

37​Hortilab

230​
212​
229​
224​
226​
1121​
29​
38.655​AmnesiaHaze x AgentOrange

43​besthaze for Catnip seeds

213​
184​
200​
195​
195​
987​
26​
37.962​Sweet PinkGrapefruit x AgentOrange

42​besthaze for Catnip seeds

218​
206​
210​
213​
210​
1057​
28​
37.75​Chocolorange

26​dr.penthotal

197​
208​
225​
208​
211​
1049​
28​
37.464​New York City Jones

36​OJD

205​
209​
212​
208​
208​
1042​
28​
37.214​Amnesia Haze

31​Prix d ami

223​
215​
218​
225​
221​
1102​
30​
36.733​Super Lemon Haze

33​Green House Seeds

230​
202​
215​
207​
210​
1064​
29​
36.69​Arnes Balls

32​esben / HFH

241​
192​
205​
214​
209​
1061​
29​
36.586​SourLimonHaze

46​chef

200​
190​
199​
193​
193​
975​
27​
36.111​Granddady Haze

28​ojd

210​
196​
219​
208​
208​
1041​
29​
35.897​Sour Star

38​Hortilab

231​
198​
208​
213​
215​
1065​
30​
35.5​Titanium

29​OJD

200​
195​
213​
209​
204​
1021​
29​
35.207​Amnesia Haze

27​Soma

211​
191​
197​
209​
204​
1012​
29​
34.897​Green Shack

34​Strain Hunter Seeds

179​
166​
187​
177​
177​
886​
28​
31.643​



_Breeders Cup - Best Indica Winner_
FlowerBombKush by StrainHunterSeeds​

*Name*​
*Secret ID*​
*By*​
*Apperance*​
*Taste*​
*Bouquet*​
*Potency*​
*Overall*​
*Total*​
*Votes*​
*Average*​FlowerBombKush

13​
StrainHunterSeeds​
233​
218​
218​
227​
223​
1119​
28​
39.964​StarBerry 2

18​
Hortilab​
214​
191​
196​
194​
195​
990​
26​
38.077​NYCD x AgentOrange

20​
besthaze for Catnip seeds​
220​
207​
223​
203​
209​
1062​
28​
37.929​StarBud

16​
Hortilab​
240​
192​
212​
199​
208​
1051​
28​
37.536​Sweet PinkGrapefruit x AgentOrange

21​
besthaze for Catnip seeds​
218​
197​
214​
206​
210​
1045​
28​
37.321​Lavender

9​
Soma​
216​
203​
209​
208​
204​
1040​
28​
37.143​Exodus Cheese

12​
GreenHouse​
197​
184​
195​
190​
193​
959​
26​
36.885​So-G-Kush

10​
Soma​
193​
188​
186​
190​
191​
948​
26​
36.462​BuKu (BurmeseKush)

19​
THseeds​
181​
177​
184​
183​
179​
904​
26​
34.769​StarBerrys

17​
Hortilab​
204​
182​
185​
185​
188​
944​
28​
33.714​



_Best Hash Winner_
H-1 by STRANDvasker ​

*Name*​
*Secret ID*​
*By*​
*Apperance*​
*Taste*​
*Bouquet*​
*Potency*​
*Overall*​
*Total*​
*Votes*​
*Average*​H-1

53​STRANDvasker

203​
199​
211​
204​
204​
1021​
24​
42.542​Amnesia

59​Hydroheinz

177​
173​
180​
175​
177​
882​
22​
40.091​BubbaKush

58​Growcodile

180​
182​
184​
189​
184​
919​
23​
39.957​Shishkaberry

56​bubblecrazy

177​
188​
177​
188​
186​
916​
23​
39.826​Arnes Balls

52​esben / HFH

156​
147​
154​
148​
154​
759​
20​
37.95​Amnesia Haze

60​Soma

185​
174​
177​
183​
184​
903​
24​
37.625​Amnesia

54​bubblecrazy

167​
155​
161​
174​
170​
827​
22​
37.591​SourPower

50​Hortilab

159​
142​
147​
148​
148​
744​
21​
35.429​Akorn

25​THseeds

103​
95​
98​
93​
97​
486​
15​
32.4​ChemDogCream

51​GreenHouse

151​
127​
137​
139​
138​
692​
22​
31.455​000

57​Ifrane

137​
116​
124​
124​
127​
628​
21​
29.905​FlowerBombCream

55​StrainHunterSeeds

131​
115​
119​
116​
120​
601​
21​
28.619​Malawi

71​ChaosCatalunya

89​
96​
89​
97​
92​
463​
21​22.048​


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 23, 2013)

good to see greyskull enter. outdoor Maui representing up there in Adam!! those things are a trip anyways. my buddy just took second with his amnesia shatter at the Denver cup. that was the same shatter I tasted a few weeks ago on Maui, shit was TOP SHELF. nothing I have tasted is quite like shatter. the complexities of the overall flavors are so intense I can see why people would rather just smoke that than actual flowers. we can't really do it right over here as it doesn't stay shatter for long in our humidity, but a quick one in the fridge and it gets the rigidity back. 

alright, looks like male season for me. I got more males in this last seed cycle than in like my last 5 seeds cycles combined lol. not what I wanted at the beginning of long season, but luckily there is still plenty of time to get shit cracking again. aloha Hawaii Growers, imua kakou!!


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't even understand this chart you put up from IC Mag.....
So the highest average score wins????
Let's look at this example... but reference the table that Surf'd put up for better accuracy


TriangleKush22​truecannablis203​195​193​192​193​976​25​39.04​


NYCD x GDP8​Trues mate217​210​229​220​217​1093​28​39.036​


Bubba Kush14​growcodile239​201​200​211​209​1060​28​37.857​
We are looking at the top 3 scores in Best Growers- Indica Category.
Someone please explain to me how their system works...
The score categories are Appearance (A) , Taste (T) , Bouquet (B) , Potency (P), and Overall (O).
The winner, Triangle Kush, had A) 203, T) 195, B) 193, P) 192, O) 193... *So an overall score of 193...Total score of 976.....* 
2nd place, NYCD X GDP, had A) 217, T) 210, B) 229, P) 220, O) 217... *So an overall score of 217....* *Total score of 1093.....*
3rd place, Bubba, had A) 239, T) 201, B) 200, P) 211, O) 209... *So an overall score of 209.............. **Total score of 1060.....*

Obviously the better score in the category is the higher score (see the chart, the lower scores at the bottom are correlated with actual score)..

Someone explain to me why NYCD lost with a higher score.... ??? 
Obviously they placed the contestants by their *total score* divided by *votes*... How do the votes factor?? Why does Triangle Kush have 25 votes and most others have 28 votes (including NYCD x GDP and BUbba).....
Somebody screwed up.....


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 23, 2013)

thehigher scores were tallied with more entries they put in. they would get a higher overall individual score because more votes came in for that one as oppossed to 3 less for the first place. maybe there wasn't enough to go around, or less people were able to cast votes, but it looks like they just divided the overall amount of points by the amount of votes cast, but that's just me  either way, the Triangle is Kill bro. i wish i could have kept that one. aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 23, 2013)

in fact the bubba was kill too! i haven't had the other one, but i had the NYCD and that one tasted good. i can only imagine how that would cross out with a nice purple tasting strain mmmmm. i need to get some urkle cross seeds from my friend. shoots


----------



## Sheckster (Apr 24, 2013)

LOL I understand their rationale..
but the way they presented their findings is kind of lame...

For instance.. lets look at the same indicas....
_Can you tell off the bat which scores higher on potency??? _ 
*Triangle or NYCD x GDP ??? * 
Triangle has a score of 192 @ 25 votes
NYCDxGDP has a score of 220 @ 28 votes..

So if you convert 192/x = 25/28 as proportational ratios... 
You will see that the Triangle would have a score of 218.4 @ 28 equivalent votes...

But you wouldn't know that NYCD is stronger by just looking at the way they presented their data... 
Just poor science


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 24, 2013)

i hear you bro, i am not debating it, you right, shit is wacky at any competition, and i have entered 1 lol. i was over it, even tho i am friends with guys that called my shit bunk when i sent it to america. that category is strictly for icmag growers, not breeders, so there should be more leniency with them i would think. the others should be scrutinized more. i think maybe the way surfd laid it out dosen't explain the variance is all. i can personally testify that the TK and Bubba is all it is cracked up to be and if grown right will pretty much rock the house. i grew out katsu and the other bubba both and they were both killer. i can see TK or Bubba winning easily in this category if grown right. NYCD and NYCDxGDP are probably totally differet animals than originals. i can just imagine. that is the love of the pakalolo. even tho one strain might taste one way, and another might taste another way, crossed together, they may bring something totally different. Honestly my brutha, i am even surprised to see a hybrid compete with those other 2 in that category. it must be something special!! life is too short. don't waste time on bad genetics. grow the best that you can, or the best you can get. if in HI, then trust the guy you smoke off of. i have many that would testify to my weed. even some here if you can believe it. look for good shit, but don't ovelook a friend's shit. keep it real, don't be a dick and maybe yoy muight find something awesome. aloha mau loa, i think it's time for me to tak a break, good luck on the long season everyone, a hui hou.


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is my first plant and growing outdoors. I've noticed that there are these white spots on some of the leaves should I be concerned? I water one gallon every MWF and once a week I use 30ml of medione in the water. It is pretty rainy here in mililani so should I be concerned with mold? Any thoughts or advice would be great


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 24, 2013)

Right now your plant should be ok with a little rain, but once you start getting some heavier nuggets you dont wont them getting wet at all! Some strains do better than others in the rain, but I still rather play it safe than sorry and keep them dry as much as possible.


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 25, 2013)

So the more research I do I think I have thripes on my leaves. I don't have a microscope. So the question is where can I get a handheld microscope or something that will help me look at leaves and what kind of organic stuff to use to get rid of the thripes


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 25, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So the more research I do I think I have thripes on my leaves. I don't have a microscope. So the question is where can I get a handheld microscope or something that will help me look at leaves and what kind of organic stuff to use to get rid of the thripes


Ohanas green house, maybe neem oil will work. I'm not at home so I can't check the label on mine, but I think it will work.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 25, 2013)

This stuff will take care of those little guys hiding under ur leaves. U can find it at ohanas in kalihi. I meant to post yesterday but forgot. Garantee gone in a day or two. Just mix 1.5 tsp per 16 oz water. I try spray down every other week but stop at 6 weeks in flower. Gonna take some pics of the ladies enjoying some of this beautiful sunshine. Shoots, alojahz.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 25, 2013)

Yo Dyna, I gotta say thanks bro. I've had this strain going for a year now and I gotta say this is the best she's looked. I know gotta be the flower fert u suggested. Enjoy the great weather braddahs, shoots, alojahz.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 25, 2013)

Not thrips, will write more later. Damn phone sux. On the plane to Oahu.

R


----------



## 808HI (Apr 25, 2013)

Yo surfed, how long u gonna be on oahu?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2013)

808HI said:


> Yo surfed, how long u gonna be on oahu?


Just a quick weekend to see the family, then back to the farm. Kahaluu, huh, i used to live Hakipuu for years.


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 26, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Not thrips, will write more later. Damn phone sux. On the plane to Oahu.
> 
> R


Not thrips? Hmmm good thing I haven't put anything on the leaves yet. I do have neem oil. I'm trying to stay organic and right now the plant is coming into its 4th week of flowering. The white specks or spots whatever they are don't move, but I don't have a microscope to see if it is tiny bugs.


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 26, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2631114View attachment 2631119View attachment 2631124View attachment 2631136Yo Dyna, I gotta say thanks bro. I've had this strain going for a year now and I gotta say this is the best she's looked. I know gotta be the flower fert u suggested. Enjoy the great weather braddahs, shoots, alojahz.



I hope one day I can get a plant to look like the pictures I see on the forum. This is my first plant and definitely learning a lot.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2013)

You will, looks good for first grow. Use neem as a preventitive weeky in veg. With thrips the top of leaf gets silvery, the spots you have are common fly damage and is not a real concern. We all stay learning, happy growing..


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 26, 2013)

Phew ) Thanks


----------



## 808HI (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup, just keep reading and posting here and before u know it, ull be smoking that fire Meds. The guys here got their stuff wired down.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey, how did she get there? That's my daughter. Sorry guys. It's my 33rd b-day today and I'm stuck in bed with a fever. This sucks.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday! All the best! You are blessed! Took my baby surfn Waiks today and we got to meet Laird Hamilton and his daughter.


----------



## 808HI (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks surfd. Lance burkhart himself, surfin waiks. I better go tell Rick Cane, he wants revenge for lance pulling his leash. Now he's got Vince and da hui behind him. I agree, I am blessed, not with one baby girl, but three baby girls, and one stepson. Blessed


----------



## 808HI (Apr 26, 2013)

I love my wife, Andy babies.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy birthday brah


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 27, 2013)

Cherry cake 808HI. Hope you had an irie one.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 28, 2013)

how hard is it to send genetics to Hawaii? id like to spead mine


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 28, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2633043 I love my wife, Andy babies.


Happy Birthday 808 hope the fever went away so you could enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 28, 2013)

built a rain cover today


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 29, 2013)

So I'm looking for a good outdoor strain to plant any seed bank recommendations and strain. I'm not. good at germinating so something


----------



## sundreams53 (Apr 29, 2013)

That I won't kill. Too bad they can't mail clones


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2635817built a rain cover today


Awesome man, some patio screen around that buggah will keep those dreaded little leaf minors, cabbage moths and their larvae off your plants (one last thing you'll have to worry about)


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 29, 2013)

I wouldn't waste money on buying seeds right away if you are not confident in starting them. you could just practice on some tomato seeds right now, get the germinating thing down then try on weed seeds you bought. OR, if you have access to some local seeds, try that out and no worries cause if you make it to bud then you will be stoked no matter what seed you used. as far as seed banks, stick with the big ones and less chance of bullshit.nice hut bro, do you think you have enough height? or you could always adjust it if need be by the look of things. good luck on long season guys, my male to female ratio is just ridiculous. these are the most males I have ever had in seed cycle, lucky I have backups or my long season would be shot! I feel a little more confident this year, but every year it feels that way lol, we see at the end, aloha


----------



## 808HI (Apr 30, 2013)

Took these today. Gonna let her go 1 more week then see ya.


----------



## herbalmeditation (Apr 30, 2013)

Howzit All,
New blue card patient here... I just ordered seeds online, but do not have any plants and am no where near harvest. What are my options until I'm able to harvest? I've had Spinal surgery and my back is constantly killing me, any help would be greatly appreciated!! Sativa or Indica, no matter as long as high quality I'm willing to donate and/or barter
Mahaloz,
kk


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 30, 2013)

herbalmeditation said:


> Howzit All,
> New blue card patient here... I just ordered seeds online, but do not have any plants and am no where near harvest. What are my options until I'm able to harvest? I've had Spinal surgery and my back is constantly killing me, any help would be greatly appreciated!! Sativa or Indica, no matter as long as high quality I'm willing to donate and/or barter
> Mahaloz,
> kk


coming online here and asking for cannabis is a "no-no". You should know better than that, unless you are 5-0!? If you have a blue card, I suspect you have a favorite "black market" pakalolo guy in your rolodex. Why not just call one of your own friends, instead of asking strangers here? You gonna make all kinds of guys paranoid here. So whattya say, sound like a plan?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Somebody just posted a similar post on the seed picture thread saying he was an Arizona patient and ex-vet that needed meds. And now this. Seems fishy.


----------



## 808killahz (Apr 30, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So I'm looking for a good outdoor strain to plant any seed bank recommendations and strain. I'm not. good at germinating so something


First one looking good so far... check out herbies or attitude seed bank. Or just wait... I'll be cutting more clones soon. Lol


----------



## herbalmeditation (Apr 30, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> coming online here and asking for cannabis is a "no-no". You should know better than that, unless you are 5-0!? If you have a blue card, I suspect you have a favorite "black market" pakalolo guy in your rolodex. Why not just call one of your own friends, instead of asking strangers here? You gonna make all kinds of guys paranoid here. So whattya say, sound like a plan?


Here's why I asked: I see members offering seeds and clones, people have a legit need for medicine and I'm in a [email protected] of pain (I guess most of you are recreational and somehow got a card?). No, I am not 5-0 (I'm guessing you mean cop, but not sure why). No I'm not federal authority, either. No, I don't have a "black market" friend.

However, please forgive me for asking out of desperation. Again, I'm in a lot of pain.... I did not mean to make anyone paranoid, my bad for dropping the ball on this one. I tend to get my panties in a bunch when the pain starts shooting


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 30, 2013)

herbalmeditation said:


> Here's why I asked: I see members offering seeds and clones, people have a legit need for medicine and I'm in a [email protected] of pain (I guess most of you are recreational and somehow got a card?). No, I am not 5-0 (I'm guessing you mean cop, but not sure why). No I'm not federal authority, either. No, I don't have a "black market" friend.
> 
> However, please forgive me for asking out of desperation. Again, I'm in a lot of pain.... I did not mean to make anyone paranoid, my bad for dropping the ball on this one. I tend to get my panties in a bunch when the pain starts shooting



I understand your need, but it was your first post. Some of us know each other or have been around for a little while, that's why we help each other out. Didn't your doctor prescribe you some pain meds?


----------



## herbalmeditation (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah I see

I was getting percs and vics, but recently my pcp is reluctant to continue my prescription (which is the same I've been taking for almost 13 years)... even with a *Recent* MRI showing continued disc degeneration and protrusions... I'm getting less care now with more proof of pain and spending more $$ on semi-experimental ("preventative-pain" drugs that don't work well) drugs. I'm in the hole $1300+ from the past 10 months and have nothing to show for it with regard to quality of life, it's getting worse!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 30, 2013)

Pain sucks, but plants make me happy. Invest in some good genetics, grow some good meds. Post it here. Be happy. Heres some Bright Moments...


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 30, 2013)

Pain does suck. The weather was good for these.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

that looks tastey


----------



## Highhawyn! (Apr 30, 2013)

no worry bro, Puna live on Lanai where everybody knows who get and no moa  seriously tho, if you wanted a card and you didn't actually know how to get the ganj then i am not sure what to tell you. you will have to go to the street. it sucks but until you make friends who smoke, you will be buying off the black market like the rest of us. pakalolo is not going to make your pain go away, it may make it more bearable but the pain will be there. i agree tho, the vics and oxys aren't the best meds to be taking for that long. good luck, stick around, make friends, eventually someone will hook you up, thats just how it works here. aloha


----------



## Puna Bud (May 1, 2013)

it's a shame that we still have to hide in the shadows. It's an even bigger shame that our lawmakers nut sacks shriveled up into nothing, when "Public Safety" speaks. 2013, and we still have to more or less hide what we are doing. What's even a bigger tradgedy is here Ben Cayetano made it possible to have medical marijuana as they call it, way back when. We we're actually the first state to pass medical marijuana thru legislation if memory serves me correct. In doing so unfortunately we copied from the few other existing states their medical marijuana laws and haven't updated them since. Meaning we are one of only two or three states that have their own DEA division & program is in "Public Safety" instead of "Dept. of Health", were it naturally needs to be to help people. 
Let's be honest, a very small portion of the medical cannabis card holding population are "fakers". The majority of us, have legitimate illnesses that cannabis as 'Highhawyn',said help us tolerate the pain. I'd be a liar to say that cannabis totally kills to pain for me. What it does is put me in a "happy place",and in my happy place I can deal with my pain. Plus, it's hard,all the doctors in Lanai City and pharmacist get to know you really quick! I just don't want to be addicted to pain meds ever again! With cannabis I don't need but a fraction of the meds I use to need to make my day tolerable.

I understand "homies" dilemma. But I'm not gonna jeopardize my freedom, to help a complete stranger,and like da braddha said, we all had to find our own black market guy. If he's on Oahu he only need go Waikiki,and he can find..


----------



## herbalmeditation (May 1, 2013)

Raj... I'll hang tight and will focus the energy into learning more and building the platform for my new garden

Thanks for the positivity, suggestions and ganja porn/pics!


----------



## sundreams53 (May 1, 2013)

I'm fairly new at posting here as well, as you can see. I just keep posting and someday I won't be a "stranger" Everyone on here has been extremely helpful with questions I've had. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2013)

for some real entertainment read this..i was in tears laughing! Bass1014 needs more cow bell!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/649162-somebody-hermed-now-what-do.html


----------



## herbalmeditation (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> for some real entertainment read this..i was in tears laughing! Bass1014 needs more cow bell!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/649162-somebody-hermed-now-what-do.html


lol thanks, this made my day 




bass1014 said:


> how can you be sure its male pollen ?





brotherjericho said:


> If you had any credibility left, it is now gone.


Classic!!


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Where can I get some of that feminized pollen? hehe


----------



## kaloconnection (May 1, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Pain sucks, but plants make me happy. Invest in some good genetics, grow some good meds. Post it here. Be happy. Heres some Bright Moments...


 Spliff, you lucky buggah. I've been wanting to try some gage green stuff but the strains I'm interested in always get sold out with the quickness! Not only that people be buying them up just so they can auction the beans off later.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

I think I saw a post from the originator of GSC that GGG has a true GSC Thin Mint cut. I wonder if they are going to make seeds or just provide clones?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 2, 2013)

Got a question, if a plant self pollinates from stress are the s33ds good. Or are they prone to hermy? Does spraying col silver stress the plant, is that why it turns?


----------



## East Hawaii (May 2, 2013)

As far as I know they don't sell clones, seeds only. 


Mohican said:


> I think I saw a post from the originator of GSC that GGG has a true GSC Thin Mint cut. I wonder if they are going to make seeds or just provide clones?


----------



## East Hawaii (May 2, 2013)

The last photo's I posted were Grateful Grape from GGG It's not the biggest yielder but some strong weed. It has more of the Underdawg/ Chemdawg Sour D flavors. It is new on their list. Keep trying to get their beans I feel it is worth it. I just started some new stuff from them and will post some pics when their is something to look at. Aloha 


kaloconnection said:


> Spliff, you lucky buggah. I've been wanting to try some gage green stuff but the strains I'm interested in always get sold out with the quickness! Not only that people be buying them up just so they can auction the beans off later.


----------



## personalgrow (May 2, 2013)

watsup everyone....HI cardholder here.... just curious what happened to overgrow? got shut down im assuming....a lot of solid people on that site from Hawaii... anyway stoked there is a Hawaii thread over here.... gunna be my 5th year(off/on) growing da corn outdoors this long season I plan to grow some big ladies scattered in the back woods in full sunlight. Got a nice amount of blueberry feminized starters going now, og kush, sour diesel, and some other hybrids germinating soon.
Plan to document the grow throughout the process. Will be starting a new thread entitled "Hawaii Long season Guerrilla grow '13"
just introducing myself and promoting my documentary haha
Aaaaaaaloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 2, 2013)

Garden view from my dining room. The rain cover I built is working perfect, not one drop of water on the plants yet.
maybe 2 more weeks for this one


----------



## sundreams53 (May 2, 2013)

Do you guys all use microscopes to check trichomes? I'm trying to figure out when to harvest and why some parts of my plant look fatter than other parts. Do you harvest parts of the plant at different intervals?


----------



## 808HI (May 3, 2013)

Chop chop on Saturday. Chee hoooo

 Lst blue hawaiian baby. This one loves to be tied up. Never again will I let my plants grow straight up gonna let this one veg another month them she goes outside, after I take my cuts. Props again to Dyna Ryda for these beautiful creations.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 3, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> Do you guys all use microscopes to check trichomes? I'm trying to figure out when to harvest and why some parts of my plant look fatter than other parts. Do you harvest parts of the plant at different intervals?


You don't need a microscope to check tricomes. You can get an eye loupe/jewelers loupe from Ohana Greenhouse Supply or online to check tricomes. And if you don't do some type of canopy control, like 808HI's plants for example where he did some LST, and keep an even canopy, then you can end up with mature buds at the top of you plants and immature buds at the bottom. And yes, you can harvest the mature parts of your plant and get the immature buds exposed to more sunlight and wait a couple of weeks or so and then harvest the rest.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 3, 2013)

Birds are out flying on the BI.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 3, 2013)

thought I heard those fucks off in the distance earlier. Good thing I chopped most my girls down last week.


----------



## BDog76 (May 3, 2013)

craca102 said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. Just have something semi-hard covering the tops and keep them from moving around and you should be good.
> 
> Ahh Dixie cups!!! So many uses.


Hey all, years late I know...but was just reading your posts....I use old 2 liter soda bottles to transport...i'll cut them in the middle, put my babies inside in their pots, then cut (2) 2" or so vertical lines on the top piece of bottle, stick them back together, into a bag and off I go!!! If the pots are too small & wiggle in the bottom of the 2 liter bottle, I just put extra promix around the pots to hold them in place so they don't shake around on my hike! Good luck all for 2013!!!!!


----------



## BDog76 (May 3, 2013)

BDog76 said:


> Hey all, years late I know...but was just reading your posts....I use old 2 liter soda bottles to transport...i'll cut them in the middle, put my babies inside in their pots, then cut (2) 2" or so vertical lines on the top piece of bottle, stick them back together, into a bag and off I go!!! If the pots are too small & wiggle in the bottom of the 2 liter bottle, I just put extra promix around the pots to hold them in place so they don't shake around on my hike! Good luck all for 2013!!!!!


Hey All, I actually re-read my post & saw the wording was kinda confusing...so i just shot a couple pics for anyone who wasn't following what I was TRYING to lay down LOL....This has worked for me for years....hope it helps some of you as well!!!


----------



## BDog76 (May 3, 2013)

@DynaRyda - Dude right the fck on with your set up...REAL nice work!!!!


----------



## kaloconnection (May 3, 2013)

Hey Dyna,
What did you use for the roof of your rain shelter? Is that a sheet of acrylic? Looks solid man.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 3, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Hey Dyna,
> What did you use for the roof of your rain shelter? Is that a sheet of acrylic? Looks solid man.


Yeah brah, just a clear sheet, 4x8, of plexy glass. My friend bother has a picture framing shop, got it from him for free. The wood was just some left over stuff I had laying around and I screwed it together with some dry wall screws. Frame is 3x8x4 1/2 high, simple and effective.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 3, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Birds are out flying on the BI.


They was out here today to, seen a small yellow one low as fuck over my neighborhood today.


----------



## herbalmeditation (May 3, 2013)

+1, awesome setup! 



Dyna Ryda said:


> They was out here today to, seen a small yellow one low as fuck over my neighborhood today.


Yup saw that one too.
There's another unmarked blacky with some sort of sensor on the bottom too. I see the stealth blacky about 2-3 times a week near aiea heiau and the neighborhoods surrounding....


----------



## SurfdOut (May 3, 2013)

Yep, couple guys i know got jacked today by the police....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 3, 2013)

herbalmeditation said:


> +1, awesome setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black one is dea, they keep it on the Marine base. I see it everyday.


----------



## Tregeek (May 4, 2013)

howzit all, I am a Big Island boy, born and raised. I am also an aspiring documentary film maker.I am currently starting a documentary on weed culture in Hawaii. what it was like the first time around, what became of it in the Regan era and its current Renaissance. I came of age in the early to mid eighties when weed culture in Hawaii was still flourishing. I witnessed first hand the effect Green harvest had on both the island I call home as well as the state as a whole. and I truly believe this will make for an interesting story. I would love to talk story with anyone who has ever been involved in weed culture in Hawaii. I totally understand the need for discretion and anyone willing to talk to me is free to set their own terms. respond to this or email me at [email protected] . I realize this is off topic and apologize if it bothers anyone. Aloha : )


----------



## rikdabrick (May 4, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Birds are out flying on the BI.


Thanks for the heads up. If they are over there, that means they are not over here. I don't have anything to worry about at the moment, but I keep an eye out for a friend and shoot him a text if I see them flying. Thanks again.


----------



## BDog76 (May 4, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Hey Puna, a little while back you inquired if anyone had grown out any bean boyz gear, so here you go. These beans were gifted from a friend and they are called Phosphate Diesel Dawg f-1s (lemonstomper x agent orange x chem dawg x diesel). Got two females out of 2 beans and I think I would like to keep both these pheno's around for a while.


Can't say as if I blame you!!! Looks like some phenos I'd want around for a long time as well!! Fcking beautiful man, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 4, 2013)

Well, everything remains Kosher on Lanai! Had lunch yesterday with the new owner, L.E. GH isn't concerned with Lanai at this point in time. But that doesn't mean for everybody to come here. Housing remains a big issue here. We talked about opening the first dispensary in all of Hawaii, where else? We think it would open up local tourism to Lanai, or at least for Lanai City. The place only basically has one place to work for the entire island. He wants to change that ,and with a dispensary it would be a huge boast to the economy there.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 4, 2013)

Thats cool that the owner is open-minded to cannabis culture. He sounds like a smart man from what I've read on him,what I'd really hope he would do is lower the interisland airfare with his new airline he purchased. 

Remember about 8 years ago, when roundtrip tickets were less than $60? That was the shit, nothing like chasing swells on outerislands for dirt cheap.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 4, 2013)

BDog76 said:


> Can't say as if I blame you!!! Looks like some phenos I'd want around for a long time as well!! Fcking beautiful man, absolutely beautiful.


Thanks man, have one mother of each still going in my tent and gave a couple clones to some friends. One of them has a beautiful banana-cream, diesel smell to it, with really nice dense flowers. Should be ready for round 2 shortly, they are heavy N feeders in the first 4 weeks of flower, I made the mistake of cutting them off the N too early last round and they faded kinda early. Next round they are going into my Super Soil mix that has cooked for the last month.

Question: When making Soil mixes in Hawaii, is it necessary to cook the soil as long as the mainland? Its my first time mixing using super soil but the internal temperature in this batch was raised for about 1 1/2 weeks, then it seemed stable ever since. Just wondering for future reference.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 4, 2013)

Fucking pigs..piss me off. If any the boys hear got whacked yesterday PM me...i'll try an help out. Jah bless, keep your head up gang.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 4, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Thanks man, have one mother of each still going in my tent and gave a couple clones to some friends. One of them has a beautiful banana-cream, diesel smell to it, with really nice dense flowers. Should be ready for round 2 shortly, they are heavy N feeders in the first 4 weeks of flower, I made the mistake of cutting them off the N too early last round and they faded kinda early. Next round they are going into my Super Soil mix that has cooked for the last month.
> 
> Question: When making Soil mixes in Hawaii, is it necessary to cook the soil as long as the mainland? Its my first time mixing using super soil but the internal temperature in this batch was raised for about 1 1/2 weeks, then it seemed stable ever since. Just wondering for future reference.


I have never made super soil, but what I read on subs forum is it needs to break down. That's why it takes so long for it too be ready. 
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/596877-beneficial-fungi-why-they-reason.html
Check out this thread if you wanna learn what is happening in your soil mix.


----------



## Sheckster (May 5, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I have never made super soil, but what I read on subs forum is it needs to break down. That's why it takes so long for it too be ready.
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/596877-beneficial-fungi-why-they-reason.html
> Check out this thread if you wanna learn what is happening in your soil mix.


Could you explain how that works please???
Subcool's recipe has at least 3 different sources of phosphorous... Bone meal, Bat Guano, and Rock Phosphate.... 
Phosphate is a known fungal inhibitor... especially when there is an abundance in the mix like there is at the beginning of using a supersoil mix....


----------



## Tregeek (May 5, 2013)

Hows everybody body doing out there. just medicated a bit and have been cruzing this forum. I must say the pics are amazing. I was wondering if it would be cool to ask a question in this forum. don't know if anyone one of you had the chance to read my previous post here. I am a local boy trying to get a documentary off the ground about the social history of cannabis in Hawaii. I truly believe this story makes a strong case for legalization. I would love to converse with anyone here who would be willing . either right in the forum or through email. strictly background with what ever safeguards I can give to insure your privacy. my question is would you be willing to sound off in the forum about how much grow experience you have in Hawaii. If this is not cool with anyone here, please just tell me. Aloha all...


----------



## rikdabrick (May 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Fucking pigs..piss me off. If any the boys hear got whacked yesterday PM me...i'll try an help out. Jah bless, keep your head up gang.


It sounds like the GH boys were out for keeps in Puna from what I read on another forum. Super lame, I wonder what got their panties all bunched up.


----------



## Sheckster (May 5, 2013)

Tregeek said:


> Hows everybody body doing out there. just medicated a bit and have been cruzing this forum. I must say the pics are amazing. I was wondering if it would be cool to ask a question in this forum. don't know if anyone one of you had the chance to read my previous post here. I am a local boy trying to get a documentary off the ground about the social history of cannabis in Hawaii. I truly believe this story makes a strong case for legalization. I would love to converse with anyone here who would be willing . either right in the forum or through email. strictly background with what ever safeguards I can give to insure your privacy. my question is would you be willing to sound off in the forum about how much grow experience you have in Hawaii. If this is not cool with anyone here, please just tell me. Aloha all...


Tregeek... can you please share your experience in making documentary films?
Do you have any films that you may have produced as a student that you can share with us??
I'm just trying to get an idea of what kind of background experience you possess that will ensure that any of my fellow brothers and sisters here are represented fairly...


----------



## Tregeek (May 5, 2013)

Aloha Sheckster and thank you for your question. let me be blunt with my answer. I currently have no real experience that I can point you toward that would give me instant credibility.my educational background lies sociology and political science. Unfortunately we all have to start somewhere. but let me tell you what I Do have. I recently completed a basic videography course that included all the basics. pre-production, editing, hands on camera work etc. but my true ace in the hole is my son in law. He worked extensively on an animated feature film, _Strange Frame,_ that was made completely on the Big Island.(google it and check out, a very cool movie with some major Hollywood talent doing voice work)He has a back ground in editing and is familiar with the minutiae of film making. one of the discussions we had yesterday regarded music clearance and the different avenues that could take. he is a wealth of knowledge and has agreed to be the principal editor on this project as well as co-producer. he is my technical expert in this endeavor and eager to begin a new project. while he posses more the technical background the vision for this project is mine. I grew up with both friends and family who grew extensively through the 70's and 80's on the Hamakua coast. while My uncle, who is a retired Hawaii county police officer, was spending his days on a helicopter and on the ground pulling up plants, my old man was growing um. My major issue now? none of these people grow anymore nor do they use. this group of people are an excellent touch stone to the past in terms of cultivation etc but i need something to compare this to in the present. that's where your fellow brothers and sisters on here come into play. I appreciate your need to make sure you are all represented fairly and have no issue answering any question posed to me. I am pro legalization for a number of reasons. but at the same time I am not out to demonize anyone on either side of this issue. one of my focal points for this project is the hypocrisy and total lack of any logic in prohibition, and how a program like green harvest created more problems then it solved. so do I have tons of experience? no. do I have a vision to tell a story that in my opinion needs to be told and people will find entertaining and informative? the answer is a resounding yes. I realize this reply is kind of wordy and long winded but I just want a chance to make my case to you all. help me put the best face possible on something I hope will one day represent our state and show growers and users in a positive light. I have the desire and determination to see this project to fruition. the question becomes will you help me to tell the most accurate, factual story I can. Aloha all......


----------



## Sheckster (May 5, 2013)

Tregeek said:


> Aloha Sheckster and thank you for your question. let me be blunt with my answer. I currently have no real experience that I can point you toward that would give me instant credibility.my educational background lies sociology and political science. Unfortunately we all have to start somewhere. but let me tell you what I Do have. I recently completed a basic videography course that included all the basics. pre-production, editing, hands on camera work etc. but my true ace in the hole is my son in law. He worked extensively on an animated feature film, _Strange Frame,_ that was made completely on the Big Island.(google it and check out, a very cool movie with some major Hollywood talent doing voice work)He has a back ground in editing and is familiar with the minutiae of film making. one of the discussions we had yesterday regarded music clearance and the different avenues that could take. he is a wealth of knowledge and has agreed to be the principal editor on this project as well as co-producer. he is my technical expert in this endeavor and eager to begin a new project. while he posses more the technical background the vision for this project is mine. I grew up with both friends and family who grew extensively through the 70's and 80's on the Hamakua coast. while My uncle, who is a retired Hawaii county police officer, was spending his days on a helicopter and on the ground pulling up plants, my old man was growing um. My major issue now? none of these people grow anymore nor do they use. this group of people are an excellent touch stone to the past in terms of cultivation etc but i need something to compare this to in the present. that's where your fellow brothers and sisters on here come into play. I appreciate your need to make sure you are all represented fairly and have no issue answering any question posed to me. I am pro legalization for a number of reasons. but at the same time I am not out to demonize anyone on either side of this issue. one of my focal points for this project is the hypocrisy and total lack of any logic in prohibition, and how a program like green harvest created more problems then it solved. so do I have tons of experience? no. do I have a vision to tell a story that in my opinion needs to be told and people will find entertaining and informative? the answer is a resounding yes. I realize this reply is kind of wordy and long winded but I just want a chance to make my case to you all. help me put the best face possible on something I hope will one day represent our state and show growers and users in a positive light. I have the desire and determination to see this project to fruition. the question becomes will you help me to tell the most accurate, factual story I can. Aloha all......


Sounds like a great idea... 
Your participants.. I would imagine they will be doing vignettes? 
Do you intend to interview or just set them up for a vignette?
What kind of camera do you intend to use? Are you shooting the video yourself?
Do you intend to shoot people's faces or mask their identity?

Sorry for the interrogation but I want to make sure that I/we understand your intentions...
that way we can possibly assist you in your endeavor. 
You are delving into an area that I have a lot of experience in.. lol the Video production aspect of things, not growing Marijuana...


----------



## Puna Bud (May 5, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Thats cool that the owner is open-minded to cannabis culture. He sounds like a smart man from what I've read on him,what I'd really hope he would do is lower the interisland airfare with his new airline he purchased.
> 
> Remember about 8 years ago, when roundtrip tickets were less than $60? That was the shit, nothing like chasing swells on outerislands for dirt cheap.


shit, I'm old enough that I remember the old US Postal carrier. $50.00 from Honolulu to LA,noisy as all fuck, but cheap!


----------



## Tregeek (May 5, 2013)

I am in the process of creating a number of questionnaires. depending on the persons back ground they would get the questionnaire best suited to them a week or two before the first interview. Yes I imagine I would be doing the majority of the interviews as you never know where it may go and I will be dying to ask follow up questions which brings me to vignettes vs. standard interviewing.as interviewees will have the basic questions in advance I am hoping they would be able to tell their story their way.Allowing the capture of the best possible narrative.However some people with the best story to tell have to be drawn out a bit.the person posing the question would be off camera and not miced We will also be editing to create the best narrative flow possible.It is my intention to create relationships here that I'm hoping will turn into a situation in which individuals will consent to appear on camera. as far as appearing on camera in disguise that would be completely up to the individual. as its been explained to me, digitizing someones face and altering their voice is not difficult from a technical stand point. or if they prefer they can do the old school disguises. kinda like the hat sun glasses and bandana look myself but some may feel that presents them in a criminal light. will I be shooting the interviews? I believe I am capable of that. I am an amateur in terms of the technical aspects but I have been practicing. and really. put it on the tripod point um in the right direction push da button. I know its a little more involved then that. but my point is shooting in a closed static environment shouldn't be a challenge for someone making a documentary. what I am worried about is coverage shots and, <I can only pray someone would consent for us to film their grow>, shooting anything out doors.I dont want it to look amateurish but I think giving it a rougher "guerrilla" look while filming any out door garden footage may lend a certain stylistic feel . any advice you have for me would be greatly appreciated. the camera(s) im hoping to have are Sony HXR 50's. really thinking sound should be recorded to a second source? ideas? no apology necessary I invite questions and am eager to get any advice/wisdom/suggestions you may wish to share.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2013)

Phone camera test......some bullshit gypsy cross I made..12/12 from seeds short season.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Phone camera test......some bullshit gypsy cross I made..12/12 from seeds short season.....


make sure your phone has the Geo-tags turned off


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2013)

Rajah dat, but I live Molokini so it's all good......

Eh Coot, were those KFs fem? Got 9 females...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 6, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Question: When making Soil mixes in Hawaii, is it necessary to cook the soil as long as the mainland? Its my first time mixing using super soil but the internal temperature in this batch was raised for about 1 1/2 weeks, then it seemed stable ever since. Just wondering for future reference.


Super Soil is hot stuff. Be sure to use it leniently when filling up your pots. It depends...Last batch I added some extra shenanigans so I let for 8 weeks. Generally, 6 and you're good to go. Did you follow the recipe or spice it up a bit? If you notice any of the leaves 'clawing', let it sit for a couple more weeks. 


Got any inculants? Use em' up...I like 'Myko's' by Extreme Gardening. If you're eXtreme ly'dat.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2013)

LOL...No, unless Sannie fucked up the order, but it looks like fire goddess are just smiling on you. 

Eh, i chucked a little Blue Lotus dust and on the keeper female and nada pinata  A week earlier i dusted the RP/DNA Sour Kush that fucker is loaded with seeds, such is life! I've got the Dream Lotus ready togo out in the next 10-14 days, with any luck I'll be able to make a BL/DL cross if i find a suitable male.


----------



## Tregeek (May 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g8lC2T3ARU

I'm sure You all have seen this by now. I like that he can joke about the fact that he was getting high in college. I really love the fact that by all accounts he was one of the more serious dedicated stoners on campus while at Punahou school. but whats really telling is not that our current president, of whom I am a fan, was a stoner. its the fact that he was hardly alone in excelling at this particular activity among People his age in Hawaii. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/a-users-guide-to-smoking-pot-with-barack-obama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlxkcewBEe0
some other cool links about President Obama's supposed pot use. enjoy


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, one of his classmates used to post here, said brother was cool and they burned down and played b-ball together. Even posted a pic.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2013)

Coot, how was those DNA freebies? Was the Kosher any good?


----------



## 808HI (May 6, 2013)

Just took these two down today. Yummy yummy I'm gonna have some killah Meds in my tummy. Bagseed next up, blue Hawaiian and as far as I can see, it's gonna be on like donkey kong... Happy growing braddahs


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2013)

My current soil mix, 1part chunky compost, 1 part SS(extra hot), and 2 part Pro-mix. My SS mix seems to burst with life within the first weeks and then slowly just get better..but less apparent fungal activity.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/c/ref=mw_crt
Any of you guys ever run one of their lights? Any problems? Way cheaper than ohanas.


----------



## BDog76 (May 7, 2013)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the heads up. If they are over there, that means they are not over here. I don't have anything to worry about at the moment, but I keep an eye out for a friend and shoot him a text if I see them flying. Thanks again.


Big stinkin' helicopter flow through di air
What dem call it dem call it weedeater
Dem never did there when me wa tootin water
Or when me did applying mi fertilizer
Yet outta di sky dem spittin fire
And I'm a little youth man with a hot temper
Me dig up me stinkin rocket launcher
And in a di air dispense the helicopter
Me ya chant

Yes I'm a ganja planter
Call me da ganja farmer

*BIG UP MARLON ASHER
BIG UP GANJA PLANTERS
BIG UP GANJA FARMERS
One Love*


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2013)

Had the Loco Moco plate at Rainbow drive in last night! Yum!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Coot, how was those DNA freebies? Was the Kosher any good?


Yeah Brah, the Freebies were all pretty awesome, they've been in the jarred up since 4/26. The Stacked Kush was the smelling and tastiest out of the six, Initially i made some crude comments about the L.A. Woman, but that whore if some pretty decent some, I must have gotten a Sativa leaning pheno, man she really gets your head up in the air. She smells real Haze(y) too. I didn't get any Kosher freebies with the promo, i wish i did. I'm really impressed with RP/DNA. I cant wait to grow the Cole Train and Sour Diesel, but i have Goji on deck, the CT and SD will follow.

Eh Does the Goji stretch a lot? I read somewhere they'll stretch 5~6 times? If that's the case I'll 12/12 them from seed.


----------



## herbalmeditation (May 7, 2013)

Early bird today, ~7:20am
Came from Waipahu direction and flew high alt and supah slow over Aiea, headed toward Halawa/Moanalua


----------



## herbalmeditation (May 7, 2013)

Kinda sad looking, but thought I'd share anyway since this is my first run, ever.... If anything, my pics can serve as examples of malnourished and over watered plants (rained portugese sausage eggs and rice for like 2 days. I no more cover and made my medium a little too dense). 

Medi x NL


Headband



NL x Big Bud


clone/prop setup


Bag Seed (Bubba Kush) - sprouting


Another seedling sprouting nicely


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2013)

herbalmeditation said:


> Kinda sad looking, but thought I'd share anyway since this is my first run, ever.... If anything, my pics can serve as examples of malnourished and over watered plants (rained portugese sausage eggs and rice for like 2 days. I no more cover and made my medium a little too dense).
> 
> Medi x NL
> View attachment 2646715
> ...


Cute Little Doggie!


----------



## kaloconnection (May 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah Brah, the Freebies were all pretty awesome, they've been in the jarred up since 4/26. The Stacked Kush was the smelling and tastiest out of the six, Initially i made some crude comments about the L.A. Woman, but that whore if some pretty decent some, I must have gotten a Sativa leaning pheno, man she really gets your head up in the air. She smells real Haze(y) too. I didn't get any Kosher freebies with the promo, i wish i did. I'm really impressed with RP/DNA. I cant wait to grow the Cole Train and Sour Diesel, but i have Goji on deck, the CT and SD will follow.
> 
> Eh Does the Goji stretch a lot? I read somewhere they'll stretch 5~6 times? If that's the case I'll 12/12 them from seed.


I can vouch for RP/DNA as well (if that means anything). The Purple OG #18 (Purple Wreck x OG 1 I just harvested is some of the stickiest and stinkiest stuff I've had in a long time. Nice taste as well, not really OG tasting or Trainwreck, more like a potent Urkel that is not purple and gets me really stoned. I have another pheno still in flower with a few weeks to go. She definitely has a different odor and is more susceptible to mold.

Kosher is a really nice smoke but low yielding outdoor.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I can vouch for RP/DNA as well (if that means anything). The Purple OG #18 (Purple Wreck x OG 1 I just harvested is some of the stickiest and stinkiest stuff I've had in a long time. Nice taste as well, not really OG tasting or Trainwreck, more like a potent Urkel that is not purple and gets me really stoned. I have another pheno still in flower with a few weeks to go. She definitely has a different odor and is more susceptible to mold.
> 
> Kosher is a really nice smoke but low yielding outdoor.


I had the OG#18 as part of the promo pack, i gave it to a friend to finish and he fucked it up, it got some kind of mold issue that I've never seen before, I'm glad it didn't happen in my garden.


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 7, 2013)

cute dog bro, it's not too bad for a first time, just don't water as much and hold off on the feeding till things start looking better. it's all in the starting bro, and good thing you started  yep that was some bullshit in Puna, but lucky I live Kahoolawe I noeed worry about cops cuz get plenty leftover bombs  I could call my shit the Bomb kush, or Bomb Columbian lol aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 7, 2013)

Nice filipino burrito


----------



## herbalmeditation (May 7, 2013)

Thx guys, yup will be laying off all but one lady

frikkin Spliff! I just so happened to be drinking water when I read what you wrote.....


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2013)

Visiting a fellow RIU gardner on Oahu today!


----------



## cruz808 (May 8, 2013)

What's up am braddas, everyone's ladies looking proper might I add.... And coot, that goji stretches major bro 3-5x EZ! Got bunch of Bohdi gear coming soon... Goji, sunshinedaydream, fantasy island, harlequin appy, tigers milk, silver mountain, white lotus, snowqueen, mothers milk and some angels milk! Wish me luck, pics soon.. Blessingss all


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Cruz!!! please post some pic's once you get that Bodhi gear started! Sounds like you have the mother load on the way!


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Dyna Ryda!
Had a great time and the shortcut back to Waikiki was fast! 
All is well 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 9, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> What's up am braddas, everyone's ladies looking proper might I add.... And coot, that goji stretches major bro 3-5x EZ! Got bunch of Bohdi gear coming soon... Goji, sunshinedaydream, fantasy island, harlequin appy, tigers milk, silver mountain, white lotus, snowqueen, mothers milk and some angels milk! Wish me luck, pics soon.. Blessingss all


Bodhi looks great. Can't wait to try out some of his stuff. No one ever did a smoke report for Goji? Howz'um?


----------



## Puna Bud (May 9, 2013)

DEA doing rd.2 HPP Big Island right now! At 10:45a.m. the buzzed my house 3 times.....I had no choice but break out Machete! I'm not giving them fuck all!


----------



## rikdabrick (May 9, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> DEA doing rd.2 HPP Big Island right now! At 10:45a.m. the buzzed my house 3 times.....I had no choice but break out Machete! I'm not giving them fuck all!


Thanks for the update Puna.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 9, 2013)

Fuckers..Hope you're alright. Im under my count as of monday. On ground or in the air? What's the truck look like


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 9, 2013)

howzit you guys? Havnet been on in a while but just looked and looks like eryone doin aright. happy grows it!


----------



## sundreams53 (May 9, 2013)

So what do these helicopters look like? I rarely hear anything in the town I live in. So when you plant a seedling how long before it normally sprouts through? And at what point do you start giving it some supplements?


----------



## kkday (May 9, 2013)

puna RUN!!!! RUUUUUUNN!!!!!!! lol


----------



## cruz808 (May 10, 2013)

killing fields
chernobyl about 4 weeks in.  
blue dream 5 weeks


----------



## cruz808 (May 10, 2013)

bohdis sunshine daydream and silver mountain keikis these are the couple gojis i got going at the moment.. they had a rough start due to some bad soil but their ok now.. put these out at about a foot, now their about 4 feet or so


----------



## Sheckster (May 10, 2013)

I've probably made over a thousand clones so far...
Never seen this happen~
The roots are coming out of the top of the coco.. 
I've actually had to put coco on top of the roots to push them down...
It's Bubbleberry~


----------



## The Latent Image (May 10, 2013)

Made some ejuice with an alcohol tincture and vegetable glycerin. After settling oil rose to the top. The vegetable glycerin must have been saturated. Smoked some but didn't seem to do the trick. Anyone have a recipe that they are willing to share? I did heat in the crockpot till the alcohol evaporated.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 10, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> I've probably made over a thousand clones so far...
> Never seen this happen~
> The roots are coming out of the top of the coco..
> I've actually had to put coco on top of the roots to push them down...
> ...


I've had roots come up through rock wool before. I only use rapid rooters now though.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 10, 2013)

The Latent Image said:


> Made some ejuice with an alcohol tincture and vegetable glycerin. After settling oil rose to the top. The vegetable glycerin must have been saturated. Smoked some but didn't seem to do the trick. Anyone have a recipe that they are willing to share? I did heat in the crockpot till the alcohol evaporated.


I love tinctures. Grind up your trim/bud. Put the ground material in a quart mason jar, don't forget to throw the kief from from grinding it inside. Pour vegetable glycerin until you have it level with your ground material, stir everyday by turning upside and letting the material float back to the top.

After 60 days you have a bomb ass tincture. Fools proof. Good luck, stay medicated 





Here's a link where I got this recipe from:

http://hightimes.com/read/alcohol-free-cannabis-tincture


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 10, 2013)

taking her down










Blue widow x bubbleberry


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 10, 2013)

Akamai pots  using some of those this year.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 10, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Akamai pots  using some of those this year.


What is that?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 10, 2013)

Smartpots.....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 11, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Smartpots.....


Aurite, I googled it, got seaweed pots


----------



## sundreams53 (May 11, 2013)

I am using one right now, its been doing well.



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Akamai pots  using some of those this year.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 11, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> DEA doing rd.2 HPP Big Island right now! At 10:45a.m. the buzzed my house 3 times.....I had no choice but break out Machete! I'm not giving them fuck all!


Sorry you had to cut some plants down. How did it go over there Puna, did you get hassled as bad as some of the guys over there?


----------



## East Hawaii (May 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Akamai pots  using some of those this year.


Must be the thing I'm trying them for the first time. Not sure what sizes to go with so got a variaty pack. 300 to 100. Start filling them up today only a month behind. 
Puna did they come back on Fri?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Akamai pots  using some of those this year.


I was a little medicated last night though you was talking about a local made pot. I see people on the main land using tan color smart pot type bags.


----------



## 808HI (May 11, 2013)

Ohanas get the tan ones too. Braddah that works there said their twice as cheap but just a knock off of the real one. I just picked up 3 seven gallon akamais for the next round. The tens looked like would be too heavy just in case rain. I love when it rains here, but in Kahaluu, when it rains, it fucking stoms. Like right now. Have a blessed weekend fellow growers. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 11, 2013)

300s are going to grow some beautiful trees. My plants in smart pots need watered twice as often as my ones in hard pots. They look twice as happy though. I like how you have yours elevated cruz.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Wassup gang. So how's life been treating ya, lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2013)

Eh, what's up doc. Long time no see man how's the hale coming?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 12, 2013)

from this^^ to this in 30 days outside











first clone from the blue Hawaiian main line, never topped just lst.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 12, 2013)

same plant as above. from this^^ to this in 30 days


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 12, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> 300s are going to grow some beautiful trees. My plants in smart pots need watered twice as often as my ones in hard pots. They look twice as happy though. I like how you have yours elevated cruz.


poho mea kanu akamai grows some really nice plants, but they need more water. I water mine every other day. They get kinda light on the 2nd day.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 14, 2013)

Looks good D. Some more Bright Moments...stinky little things 






All female, howz those stems?


----------



## personalgrow (May 15, 2013)

I miss the overgrow days when I believe it was dr. greenhorn and kkday posting some of their guerrilla grows. Interesting stuff. Anyone else doing some guerrillas this long season?


----------



## Sheckster (May 15, 2013)

personalgrow said:


> I miss the overgrow days when I believe it was dr. greenhorn and kkday posting some of their guerrilla grows. Interesting stuff. Anyone else doing some guerrillas this long season?


Here is a pic from those guerrilla grow days.. 
I've blurred parts of the photo to keep folks identities anonymous..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Hey that looks like kkday!!!

Hahaha. Thanks for the bump sheckster, lol  that was the good old days


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2013)

Yummy Sativa! 

Donkey!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

ya I'm guessing I am the donkey lol  man those were some good times. Kinda miss those days, but not so much. lol was hard work


Edit- im pretty sure that plant was a thai or super silver haze... kkday would know


----------



## personalgrow (May 15, 2013)

yeaaaa thats what im talking about! inspirational shots. helps me while crawling through wild boar tunnels haha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 15, 2013)

Finally transfered to the Dept. of Health, one step closer...
http://www.mpp.org/states/hawaii/


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2013)

Great news Spliff!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 16, 2013)

Now we just got to wait until 2015


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 16, 2013)

(Og Kush x Trainwreck) x White Widow...*Bred by Spliff *
View attachment 2659556


----------



## 808killahz (May 17, 2013)

Testing the waters with some LEDs. 



One girl in the back still a little droopy from transplant but she'll be good. Just wanted to share! Alohaz!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 17, 2013)

Some music for the big island gang, 

http://sohi808.bandcamp.com/track/puna-buttah

http://sohi808.bandcamp.com/album/straight-outta-puna


----------



## kaloconnection (May 17, 2013)

South Shores are Firing! Hope at least one of you is out there taking advantage of it, while I'm stuck at work. ARGGGHH! Oh well, looks like the swell will stick around thru the weekend.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2013)

Got a little of that at Sandy Beach when it started coming up. Now I am back in cold water surf


----------



## pepperbelly (May 17, 2013)

4 Queens with an Airpot kicker !


----------



## SurfdOut (May 17, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> South Shores are Firing! Hope at least one of you is out there taking advantage of it, while I'm stuck at work. ARGGGHH! Oh well, looks like the swell will stick around thru the weekend.


Yeppers surfed 2x, bi style...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 18, 2013)

Where'd you surf at? Trying to get back into it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

pepperbelly said:


> 4 Queens with an Airpot kicker !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up man! It's funny that you popped in. I just found out yesterday what a pepperbelly was. lol ... sweet


----------



## kaloconnection (May 18, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Where'd you surf at? Trying to get back into it.


Me too man, im outta shape! I went down to Kawa bay this morning, had some fun nuggets rolling through but of course most south swells are overhyped.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

Yup! Roger that. Most south swells are overhyped. Wish i was surfing though, it's been awhile


----------



## SurfdOut (May 19, 2013)

Was getting after it in Kona, Honls was catching....probably go Kawaa today...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 19, 2013)

What's up with Kawaa? Last time I drove by the gates were closed.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 19, 2013)

You gotta park on the road now and walk. Pretty short walk but a bummer you cant just drive right up with all your shit.


----------



## Sheckster (May 19, 2013)

Anyone familiar with Laysan Island in the Northwest Hawaiian Island chain???...
Below is a photo from about 5 years ago....
Lots of trash ending up there... 
I'm sure the debris from the Japanese Tsunami will end up here too...


Have you seen Laysan Island lately???


----------



## Sheckster (May 19, 2013)

Just kidding...
Im actually gonna visit this field in Thailand next month for "educational" purposes...


----------



## SurfdOut (May 19, 2013)

Silly boy, you and your nasa command module computer set up...my brother gonna be on mainland can't go with ya this time....

HO, Kawaa kinda solid tonight...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

Hit me up surfd!


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Yah - me too  You could use a trip to Disneyland! Bring the education along with you


----------



## Sheckster (May 20, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Silly boy, you and your nasa command module computer set up...my brother gonna be on mainland can't go with ya this time....
> 
> HO, Kawaa kinda solid tonight...


Hey I'm sporting the NASA setup so I can attempt to hang with my USAF geek brothas!!


----------



## SurfdOut (May 21, 2013)

Hey Sheck, Have you grown anything from BOG? He gots a good looking Bubblegum line that is supposed to resist mold...is Bubblegum a hardy plant? Can't remember what my old bubblegums were like...


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2013)

The Holy Smoke Mulanje I grew smelled just like bubblegum on the plant. The pure Sativa strains are known to have fruity smells. Although when it was drying the whole room smelled like cat piss! Now in the jar it smells like cheese!?










Gave some joints of it to Subcool at the LA cup. Should have seen the look on his face - he was truly surprised by the smell 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (May 21, 2013)

Long Season Strain list...

Main Projects:Aruba Land race from Bodhi, Hawaiian Timewarp and Moloka'i Frost seed run and crossing

Misc Plants:
Sour Diesel
Killing Fields
CC Boss Hogg
Stinky Pinky x Sonoma Grape
Bay 11
Bay Dreams
AK x NYCD(from Soma)
AK x WW
MNS Walkabout
Darkstar
Stardawg f2
and some more I can't think of right now..

ALL LOVE


----------



## SurfdOut (May 21, 2013)

Nice pics, Mo. Have you grown anything from Cannabiogen? Which breeders have your respect on the Sativa tip?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

I gots to get me some of that hawaiian timewarp


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2013)

I tried the Holy Smoke seeds from Attitude. Grew Mozambique Poison Freebie (male), Malawi Freebie (Old Spice), Mulanje Freebie (Slight Skunk), Mulanje $$$ (Bubblegum). The Mulanje I paid for was fire. The freebies were good but not killer. I gave 1.7 lb of Malawi to a friend on 420 to make oil. Can't wait to try it 

I am going to grow some of the TGA strains out this year and maybe the MozPoz x Mulanje Bubblegum.

I would love to find some original Panama Red. I am also trying to get an old friend to bring me some heirloom Mexican highland seeds.


----------



## Sheckster (May 21, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gots to get me some of that hawaiian timewarp


You actually need to have a valid US passport to grow this stuff.. No joke!!!
Got yours yet??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

Ahahaha! You know how Bad i wanna go sheck, lol. I'm working on it


----------



## 808toker (May 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I tried the Holy Smoke seeds from Attitude. Grew Mozambique Poison Freebie (male), Malawi Freebie (Old Spice), Mulanje Freebie (Slight Skunk), Mulanje $$$ (Bubblegum). The Mulanje I paid for was fire. The freebies were good but not killer. I gave 1.7 lb of Malawi to a friend on 420 to make oil. Can't wait to try it
> 
> I am going to grow some of the TGA strains out this year and maybe the MozPoz x Mulanje Bubblegum.
> 
> I would love to find some original Panama Red. I am also trying to get an old friend to bring me some heirloom Mexican highland seeds.


Chernobyl from TGA was boooooomb for me super dense frosty nugs that taste like melona...Scored a keeper pheno from a 5 pack definatly reccomend it


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 22, 2013)

808toker said:


> Chernobyl from TGA was boooooomb for me super dense frosty nugs that taste like melona...Scored a keeper pheno from a 5 pack definatly reccomend it


The Flav is a good one too.


----------



## pepperbelly (May 22, 2013)

had a HPD bird sittin on my place doin 2~3`minute intervals here in waianae yesterday for about 2o minutes , poppin in and out pisses off the neighbors and spooks the animals , fuckin senseless i tell ya , were holdin two blue cards and payin taxes ... be better spent findin the perp that knocked off that girl and dumped her body out at yokes.


----------



## kkday (May 23, 2013)

Run pepper ruuuuuuuun!!!!! lol


----------



## Sheckster (May 24, 2013)

Good sunshine today on BI...
Keep it up


----------



## dakilla187 (May 24, 2013)

How come despite having a card green harvest flies by my backyard twice yesterday making big noise, I only have seven plants...3 mature....and most is hidden by the time they arrive....


Every year same old shit, heck before I had the card they wouldnt come at all.....Now this mornin the day after, coincidence that a tourist heli flies directly over my house at high altittude, prob a scout.... 


Makes me think I should drop the card and just illegally guerilla grow in the mountains, at least i wouldnt have yellow wirly noise makers buzzin over my house....

I dont pay for a card for additional anxiety!


----------



## Sheckster (May 24, 2013)

dakilla187 said:


> How come despite having a card green harvest flies by my backyard twice yesterday making big noise, I only have seven plants...3 mature....and most is hidden by the time they arrive....
> 
> 
> Every year same old shit, heck before I had the card they wouldnt come at all.....Now this mornin the day after, coincidence that a tourist heli flies directly over my house at high altittude, prob a scout....
> ...


If you have 7 plants total, and only 3 mature....
and you have a card...
Sounds like you are following the rules
Why the fuck are you hiding them?

If you are correct that they sent a scout the day earlier, the fact that you hid plants later on would only make them suspicious..
While you may have 7 plants out there and you are following the law.... your behavior (hiding the plants) is exactly what they are looking for from people that typically are skirting the law..

Look at it from their perspective... you are being sneaky.. especially if they spotted your plants during previous reconnaissance.

I have my card. 
I have the correct number of plants.
All my plants are out in the open.
There is a sign with my MJ# on it that is visible from the air.
Each plant has an identifying tag with my MJ# on it.

No offense but your lack of preparation is causing your anxiety~


----------



## dakilla187 (May 24, 2013)

I guess I hide them so by the time they arrive they have nothing to look at, I think I like your setup with the aerial signs and I think its the best way.

Did you just paint your message on plyboard?


----------



## Sheckster (May 24, 2013)

dakilla187 said:


> I guess I hide them so by the time they arrive they have nothing to look at, I think I like your setup with the aerial signs and I think its the best way.
> 
> Did you just paint your message on plyboard?


LOL hey how did you know that??... 
white background black lettering is best.... piece of plywood is about 12 inches by 10 inches...
I printed up the numbers using Word.. 72 font... 
Then cut out and overlayed on the plywood..


----------



## kaloconnection (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of authorities here entering a home, even if the patient is within their limits outdoors? To check there smoke stash or any other reasons?


----------



## personalgrow (May 24, 2013)

yea at least on oahu. apparently last year there was a "new sheriff in town" and they were raiding everyones house I knew of that had a card checking plant count. Showed up in trucks with full armor and machine guns. Is this an oahu thing only?


----------



## kaloconnection (May 24, 2013)

hmmm, I wonder if thats because there's a lot more indoor guys on Oahu? Sounds illegal and a huge waste of tax $$$.


----------



## personalgrow (May 24, 2013)

imagine the amount of time it took to raid all those houses on oahu. I wonder how many card holders there are on each island... is this public knowledge? probably not


----------



## kaloconnection (May 24, 2013)

Couple years ago, the Hilo newspaper published an article about how many card holders there were on each island, who the doc's were that were giving most of them out, etc. 
I think the Big Island had more card holders than all the other islands combined. I also heard they somehow illegally obtained a list of everyones name's at the time as well, which is totally illegal and a violation of HIPAA law which makes ALL medical information completely confidential.


----------



## 808killahz (May 24, 2013)

personalgrow said:


> yea at least on oahu. apparently last year there was a "new sheriff in town" and they were raiding everyones house I knew of that had a card checking plant count. Showed up in trucks with full armor and machine guns. Is this an oahu thing only?


This is against search and seizure laws for medical marijuana. They can only enter your house with a warrant. A warrant can only be approved if the cops can show evidence of illegal activity. When your address shows up as a legal medical marijuana location, they need more evidence to get they warrant approved for example catching/photographing/documenting you selling and distributing etc. Simple knowledge of a grow op is insufficient. All cases where the cops just raided you simply to check your plant count is a violation of your rights and should be thrown out in court.

This is a great example of why its better to have the department of health running the show rather than the department of safety (which may use the information at it was not intended). The information we provide was to protect us from getting raided not put us in the cross hair.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 24, 2013)

personalgrow said:


> yea at least on oahu. apparently last year there was a "new sheriff in town" and they were raiding everyones house I knew of that had a card checking plant count. Showed up in trucks with full armor and machine guns. Is this an oahu thing only?


No, its happening everywhere. An innocent 61 year old man got killed, because they had the wrong adress. If Sheriff John Brown comes knocking, make sure his ass has a warrant.


http://politicalcrazyness.tumblr.com/post/50001560139/news-to-me-man-dies-in-police-raid-on-wrong-house#.UZ_yo7XUnSg


By the way, they got let off with administrative leave with pay, so not only did they kill an elderly innocent man in front of his wife. They got paid to do so!


----------



## kaloconnection (May 24, 2013)

funny how that happens, government employee commits a crime (whether it be a cop murdering someone, or a county employee stealing hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of fuel), they get "punished" by taking a forced paid vacation.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 24, 2013)

It makes my stomache cringe bro


----------



## personalgrow (May 24, 2013)

808killahz said:


> This is against search and seizure laws for medical marijuana. They can only enter your house with a warrant. A warrant can only be approved if the cops can show evidence of illegal activity. When your address shows up as a legal medical marijuana location, they need more evidence to get they warrant approved for example catching/photographing/documenting you selling and distributing etc. Simple knowledge of a grow op is insufficient. All cases where the cops just raided you simply to check your plant count is a violation of your rights and should be thrown out in court.
> 
> This is a great example of why its better to have the department of health running the show rather than the department of safety (which may use the information at it was not intended). The information we provide was to protect us from getting raided not put us in the cross hair.


I know it is illegal to just search all the grow ops on the books but they still do it and get away with it. Part of the reason im a card holder & caregiver who only grows guerrilla, i dont want pigs with their snouts up my ass showing up to my fortress with machine guns warrant or not


----------



## SurfdOut (May 24, 2013)

Hawaii blue cards around 13,000. They will come fishing, kindly refuse entry if they have no warrant.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 25, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Has anyone ever heard of authorities here entering a home, even if the patient is within their limits outdoors? To check there smoke stash or any other reasons?


My friend who lives on Oahu in the Kaimuki. He holds a Blue Card too. About six months ago he emails me telling me that he's got three cops at his front door wanting to check out his card & garden. Some compliance bullshit of some sort? First time I'/ve ever heard of this shit happening? Also being on the Big Island for three weeks is some sort of a record too? What the fuck are they up to?

I lost half of my garden during those three weeks. But as you can see, I'm back at it. Current grow:

Molokai FRost

Plushberry X (Purple Kush X Grape Stomper OG)

Colombian Gold X Crystal Locomotive

Super Silver Strawberry Diesel Haze X Platinum Bubba

Super Blue Dream X Inferno Haze

Mango OG X OG

Grape God X (White Kush X Sour Diesel)


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2013)

Compliance checks sound like a tactic/trick used to gain access to your property, I don't recall reading anything in the MM program that the police can show up unannounced to check your plants, I certainly don't recall even reading the word "compliance" anywhere in the MM literature. Be smart because once you give them _*permission*_ to access your property you're completely fucked, without a signed warrant from a judge, don't let'm in!


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2013)

Below is the only reference to the word "compliance" stated in the Physician and Patient Information document from the state.

http://dps.hawaii.gov/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Physian-Information-Med-Marijuana-rev113011.pdf


Q) Why Is Getting the Registration Card Important?
_*The registration card is evidence of compliance the with law*_ and should ordinarily prevent an arrest. Without the card, the patient or caregiver may be arrested and held under arrest until the patient&#8217; s right to use medical marijuana is confirmed.


----------



## personalgrow (May 25, 2013)

yea cooter i agree. i assume the people I know and a lot more didnt want to seem like they were hiding anything and have their house targeted in the future which I am sure it would be if you didnt let them in, knowing how things go on the islands. However, I sure as hell wouldnt let any porkchops on the premises without a signed warrant from a judge even though I am completely legal and dont even grow on my property


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2013)

personalgrow said:


> yea cooter i agree. i assume the people I know and a lot more didnt want to seem like they were hiding anything and have their house targeted in the future which I am sure it would be if you didnt let them in, knowing how things go on the islands. However, I sure as hell wouldnt let any porkchops on the premises without a signed warrant from a judge even though I am completely legal and dont even grow on my property


I hear yah brah, you have to shit can your feelings in this situation, they&#8217;re banking on your ignorance to the law, if you know your rights you&#8217;re less likely to be eating shit sandwiches in the federal pen!
Guy&#8217;s read the link I posted earlier, if you have questions, all of us should pitch in and share the correct information.

CheeHooo!!! (Lifts left butt-cheek and roasts a hot bub-lerr!!!!...lmfao !!!(literally!!!)
Coot


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2013)

Oh yah...you're a target either way...I'd error on the side of not in-criminalizing myself.....keep'em zipp'd and consult a lawyer!!!


----------



## personalgrow (May 25, 2013)

hahaha yea people often have no clue what their rights are. good to be informed. there are some good youtube videos on what to do if you get pulled over and are trying to hide something, or even if you are not. Good to get in the habit of showing the law you know what they can and cant do. Unfortunately what it really comes down to is the cops word against your word, and we all know which one holds up better in court so it only works with the 100% by the books boys in blue which I know are a minority, especially in hawaii


----------



## East Hawaii (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Cooter. We all need to know our rights. 


[email protected] said:


> Below is the only reference to the word "compliance" stated in the Physician and Patient Information document from the state.
> 
> http://dps.hawaii.gov/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Physian-Information-Med-Marijuana-rev113011.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (May 26, 2013)

Puna Bud I will come by and help you smoke that bud !! Bra are those big ones Molokai Frost? If yes they will get 8 to 10 ft on you. My Super Blue Dreams are not going to get that big, well one might. Rain rain.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 26, 2013)

Hope the smart pots are as good as they say. The 120 gal boxes from last year seem so small next to the 300 gal smart. I'm waiting for a Chem91 to sex and she will go in here. They are pushing 4ft, hope the sex soon.


----------



## KanabisAddict (May 26, 2013)

Hearing eveyone's grow plans are really putting me on edge. I just started preparing for the season when my day to plant is only a few days away, to busy with some shit, dont even got all my nutrients yet. I didnt even order my seeds yet, fucking twacked out.
Can anyone help me with mid grow seasons for seedlings.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 27, 2013)

KanabisAddict said:


> Hearing eveyone's grow plans are really putting me on edge. I just started preparing for the season when my day to plant is only a few days away, to busy with some shit, dont even got all my nutrients yet. I didnt even order my seeds yet, fucking twacked out.
> Can anyone help me with mid grow seasons for seedlings.


Not to be rude, but I can guarantee no one is going to meet up with you to help you out. Would you meet up with someone on the internet and give them an illegal substance, not knowing who they are? No, you wouldn't or at least you shouldn't, if you didn't know that. It's not worth the risk to anybody here. Fortunately, you can grow year-round here, so you're not missing out per se. You can learn a lot on this thread about growing in the islands if you stick around.


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2013)

your pot looks obese. im sure your buds will be the same.


----------



## sundreams53 (May 27, 2013)

So I think my first ever plant will be ready to harvest soon. I've been reading a lot. Do you guys ever clip of fan leaves before harvesting? Also is drying harder in Hawaii? Do you guys dry outside or inside


----------



## sundreams53 (May 27, 2013)

Fri will finish off 8 weeks of flowering. I've been flushing last week and this week.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So I think my first ever plant will be ready to harvest soon. I've been reading a lot. Do you guys ever clip of fan leaves before harvesting? Also is drying harder in Hawaii? Do you guys dry outside or inside


I've tried several different ways to harvest and this is what works best for me. I chop the whole plant at the root ball. Hang the whole plant inside my back lanai (completely closed in and secure). After about 10 days I start removing the smaller stuff and trimming it. I just work my way through the whole plant one branch at a time over a few day period. As soon as the bud is trimmed it is ready. I think a slow dry is better than a long cure.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> View attachment 2674546View attachment 2674550View attachment 2674551
> 
> Fri will finish off 8 weeks of flowering. I've been flushing last week and this week.


What was you using for nutes?


----------



## sundreams53 (May 27, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What was you using for nutes?



I used medi-one green planet nutrients


----------



## sundreams53 (May 27, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I've tried several different ways to harvest and this is what works best for me. I chop the whole plant at the root ball. Hang the whole plant inside my back lanai (completely closed in and secure). After about 10 days I start removing the smaller stuff and trimming it. I just work my way through the whole plant one branch at a time over a few day period. As soon as the bud is trimmed it is ready. I think a slow dry is better than a long cure.


So you don't cure in jars or paper bags? Just hang for a long time. What about sunlight I read all these things about degrading thc. I never knew growing was so complicated  still learning a lot.


----------



## sundreams53 (May 27, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I've tried several different ways to harvest and this is what works best for me. I chop the whole plant at the root ball. Hang the whole plant inside my back lanai (completely closed in and secure). After about 10 days I start removing the smaller stuff and trimming it. I just work my way through the whole plant one branch at a time over a few day period. As soon as the bud is trimmed it is ready. I think a slow dry is better than a long cure.


So you don't cure in jars or paper bags? Just hang for a long time. What about sunlight I read all these things about degrading thc. I never knew growing was so complicated  still learning a lot.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So you don't cure in jars or paper bags? Just hang for a long time. What about sunlight I read all these things about degrading thc. I never knew growing was so complicated  still learning a lot.


Lmao, it's not complicated at all. I think people over complicate it. Mine doesn't degrade. Its some of the strongest out there. I'm not familiar with those nutes. Is it chemical or organic?


----------



## kaloconnection (May 27, 2013)

I like Dyna's style of drying. I think the stuff I leave untrimmed and hanging the longest, has the best smell and usually the most sticky. Plus, I'm lazy and opening 15 different jars everyday is annoying.


----------



## sundreams53 (May 27, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Lmao, it's not complicated at all. I think people over complicate it. Mine doesn't degrade. Its some of the strongest out there. I'm not familiar with those nutes. Is it chemical or organic?


Hmm I hope it's organic that's what the guy at the store said  it does say it on the bottle and something about Dr greenhorn approved or some name like that. I like it I've used it from the beginning and you just up the dose with a gl of water each week. It was simple for me. I don't particularly like the smell but my dogs do. I learned the hard way when they destroyed a few pots with seedlings. :-\


----------



## kaloconnection (May 28, 2013)

Happy to report I get to finally try some bodhi and Gage Green gear. 

GGG - Cherry puff (cherry pie x joseph OG)
Bodhi - Greedo's Stash (Socal Master Kush x Snow Lotus)
Lotus Larry (Larry OG x Snow Lotus)

I'm a big fan of that kushy funk flavor if you cant tell. 

My compost pile lookin nice and broken down, super soil is ready, upgraded the pump for my compost tea, and finally figured out what the fuck was going on in my veg. tent that was making all my plants sad.

It was a compound problem of high temps because of a loose connection on my ducting circulating the hot air back into my tent, these shitty pots I got at wallyworld that I had to poke a bunch of extra holes around the bottom because they werent adequate enough and then I put that plastic "eggcrate" shit for lighting on the floor of my tent so there would be more airflow underneath everything. And then there were those pesky Little Fire Ants all up in my shit looking for water to drink. 

Got my temps back down and hit everyone with some compost tea to get those microbes back to work and everyones happy again.

Looks like we are in for a thunderstorm tonight on the east side, glad I dont have any girls outside in full flower right now.


----------



## sundreams53 (May 28, 2013)

Last night at 3am I ran outside to move my plant under cover


----------



## kaloconnection (May 28, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> Last night at 3am I ran outside to move my plant under cover


You might as well make it a habit to put it under cover at dark every night now that you are in 8 weeks of flower. Even just a good 10 minute soaking from a hard rain can cause mold if you dont get it dry quick enough.


----------



## sundreams53 (May 29, 2013)

So I've been examining my plant and noticed on one stalk there were these tiny whitish silverish little bugs that I had to flick off. Probably thrips or wwhite flies. Since she's in her 8 wks should I just snip off the one stalk? I heard neem oil right now would leave weird taste. Any advice?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 29, 2013)

Remove them by hand and let her finish.....all love


----------



## SurfdOut (May 29, 2013)

Fyi-The Seed Depot seems to be a very good seedbank....


----------



## SurfdOut (May 29, 2013)

Dude, that 200g smartpot is bigger than my house...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 29, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> So I've been examining my plant and noticed on one stalk there were these tiny whitish silverish little bugs that I had to flick off. Probably thrips or wwhite flies. Since she's in her 8 wks should I just snip off the one stalk? I heard neem oil right now would leave weird taste. Any advice?


Rubbing alcohol and qtips work pretty good for getting rid of the stuff white flies leave behind, learned that one from an Akamai guy  If they cause any PM I use Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with neem, soap, and aloe. If that don't work I bust out the Mildew Cure bottle, that always solves my PM issues.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 30, 2013)

What do you guys think of this shit: http://news.yahoo.com/ex-microsoft-manager-plans-create-first-u-marijuana-191949078.html

This guy wants to make a marijuana "brand" off of imported mexi shit!? Good luck with that.


----------



## cruz808 (May 30, 2013)

Hey anyone have experience with EZ clone, turbo Klone? Looking for some tips must do and don't do's. humidity dome or not and a time regimen for pump/sprayers.. I have an idea of what other people are doing in the mainland but I'm interested in some tropical opinions. Mahalos


----------



## 808killahz (May 31, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> Hey anyone have experience with EZ clone, turbo Klone? Looking for some tips must do and don't do's. humidity dome or not and a time regimen for pump/sprayers.. I have an idea of what other people are doing in the mainland but I'm interested in some tropical opinions. Mahalos


I use an aero cloner. I run mine 24/7 with clonex/water. No humidity dome. Ph @ 5.5 and I change the water once a week. I do mist foliage a few times a day for the first few days using the recommended dosage of clonex. I also use some super thrive once in a while. Ive been getting 100% success rates since I switched to aero cloners... I get nice roots in about 10 days on average fastest been 7 days for me...


----------



## kaloconnection (May 31, 2013)

I use unph'd tap water (7.3 normally) and a couple drops of superthrive in mine. 24/7 lights with 15minutes on/15off timer on the sprayer. Start to see root nubs in 4 -5 days, ready for transplant 7-10


----------



## 808HI (May 31, 2013)

My uncle that used to grow on his chicken farm said that back in the day, dey used to put cigarette butts in water in a one gallon soda bottle, let em sit for a week, and removed only the shit that floated to the top and sprayed that on their plants. He said it worked great on taro plants and banana trees for keeping the little critters away, thripes, flies and everything else. Wonder if it would work on pakalolo. NAh, fuck dat, i don't need all those chemicals on my babies. Shoots braddahs, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (May 31, 2013)

These blue Hawaiians are the shit. Grew about two feet since being outside. Been outside since may 14 so she grew almost two feet in less than twenty days. I can't wait to watch the action when she starts blowing up and getting nice, fat and healthy. Shoots braddahs, alojahz


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 1, 2013)

The Chem91 Afghan Haze x Willie Nelson are getting big 4 ft and just sexed.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally started my babies. I hope I find something good!



















Strains for this year are:

1- Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold $$$ Bubblegum (BG)
2- Local Strain Pakistani Punch - AKA PP
3- Rare Dankness Scott's OG - AKA Scotts OmG
4- TGA Huckleberry Kush Tester - AKA Huck
5- TGA Jesus OG - AKA JOG
6- TGA Jilly Bean - AKA JB
7- TGA Ace of Spades - AKA AOS
8- Holy Smoke Mulanje Freebie x Mozambique Poison (MozPoz) Freebie -AKA MuMo FB
9- Holy Smoke Malawi Gold Freebie x MozPoz Freebie - AKA MalMo
10- Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold $$$ BG x MozPos Freebie - AKA MuMo BG




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 2, 2013)

Good luck, Malawi Mohican...we'll be watching...


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice plant pic East, so what strains you running for summer? How big are the dreams now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Dude, that 200g smartpot is bigger than my house...


^^^^ I seen his hale gang. He not lying lol


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice Mo. Paki Punch sounds interesting.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's Da Purple Pheno- *Flo x Jack Herer *


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 3, 2013)

All but one is in pre flower, one may get some height. I should have waited one more month to start. But looking at a Aug harvest so all is good. The Chem91 crosses are a different story. Last year I put out my Shadowdancer on 5-30 at 14 in she grew to 10 plus ft the Chem91's are 4 to 5 ft yesterday and going big, not sure how big these will get.


SurfdOut said:


> Nice plant pic East, so what strains you running for summer? How big are the dreams now?


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 3, 2013)

Almost forgot about my two Frost. Growing a inch a day for now.


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking to order seeds, since my dog decided to help herself grrr. So I was reading on auyoflowering seeds. Are they worth getting right now? Is there really a need for them in Hawaii?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 3, 2013)

I think auto's are only worth it if you have an indoor set up and can flower them with 18hours of light. 
Photoperiod strains are way more valuable as they can be cloned as many times as you desire and be kept as long as you can keep them alive. You get a really good return on your investment with photoperiod genetics versus having to buy a $10-$20 seed for every single, autoflower plant you intend to grow.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 3, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> Looking to order seeds, since my dog decided to help herself grrr. So I was reading on auyoflowering seeds. Are they worth getting right now? Is there really a need for them in Hawaii?


ROFL.... 
I buy *regular* seeds... Start them inside under 18 hours light... 
Then I put them outside and they automatically start flowering...
Is this what you mean by "autoflowering". ??

Most autoflowering strains contain ruderalis... why would u go there?


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> ROFL....
> I buy *regular* seeds... Start them inside under 18 hours light...
> Then I put them outside and they automatically start flowering...
> Is this what you mean by "autoflowering". ??
> ...


Im very new to growing I only on my first plant. So I'm still learning. I remember hearing of ruderalis but obviously haven't done too much research. I honestly had no clue on plant life period so seeing all these auto flower, feminized, hybrid etc... I just thought a seed was a seed


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 3, 2013)

Also no indoor lights. I'm just relying on mother nature. 
Speaking of mother nature. When drying outside about how long does it take? I don't want to under or over dry


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 3, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I think auto's are only worth it if you have an indoor set up and can flower them with 18hours of light.
> Photoperiod strains are way more valuable as they can be cloned as many times as you desire and be kept as long as you can keep them alive. You get a really good return on your investment with photoperiod genetics versus having to buy a $10-$20 seed for every single, autoflower plant you intend to grow.


Any strains you'd recommend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> Also no indoor lights. I'm just relying on mother nature.
> Speaking of mother nature. When drying outside about how long does it take? I don't want to under or over dry


Depends on the elements outdoors..where you drying at? Wahiawa or waianae? Big difference


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 3, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> Also no indoor lights. I'm just relying on mother nature.
> Speaking of mother nature. When drying outside about how long does it take? I don't want to under or over dry


You should invest in some lights...cfls or t5. It will increase your plant size tremendously as well as your yields and don't cost much too run 18 hours a day. They will easily pay for themselves in one harvest.



sundreams53 said:


> Any strains you'd recommend


If you read through this thread, a bunch of skilled peeps have listed the strains they are currently growing.

How about I just list a couple seed companies that you should probably avoid: Greenhouse Seed Co.(although I would try their super lemon haze), TH Seeds, and World of Seeds. Stick with copmanies that have actual breeders not seed brokers that just buy bulk seed and package it up all fancy.


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Depends on the elements outdoors..where you drying at? Wahiawa or waianae? Big difference


Drying in mililani


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> Drying in mililani


Where specifically, address would help  lol

Nah, depends on the humidity and how much air flow and also if going be shaded or straight sun... but basically more humid, more Long for dry. More air flow, she dry faster... you no like put em in direct sunlight


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 4, 2013)

If you hang the whole plant with all the leafs its hard to over dry. Should take about 10 days before the smaller stuff will be ready. I'm assuming you have a shaded place to hang the plant. If you hang in direct Sun then I don't know.


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> If you hang the whole plant with all the leafs its hard to over dry. Should take about 10 days before the smaller stuff will be ready. I'm assuming you have a shaded place to hang the plant. If you hang in direct Sun then I don't know.


I'm hanging it on my porch, it doesn't get direct sunlight. Thanks everyone I'm excited to almost be in the last phase of this plant. I've never really had a hobby this might turn into one )


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone tried the shiatsu strain? Its from bc depot I'm thinking of getting it. You get 12 seeds for seventy something dollars. Seems pretty pricey to me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Shiatsu? lol made me laugh for some reason: lol: no never tried it. Is that the same seed bank that sells elephant for a ridiculous price? I could imagine the strain description for shiatsu...lol probably says some shit like one hit is equivalent to A ten minute shiatsu. .lmao


----------



## sundreams53 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Shiatsu? lol made me laugh for some reason: lol: no never tried it. Is that the same seed bank that sells elephant for a ridiculous price? I could imagine the strain description for shiatsu...lol probably says some shit like one hit is equivalent to A ten minute shiatsu. .lmao


It was one of the top strains from 2012 I found in a magazine. 
These are the best of high times top ten strains
OG Ghost Train Haze
Sage n Sour
Shiatsu
Skywalker Kush
LA Cheese
Dead Head OG
Moby Dick autoflower
Girl Scout Cookies
Qrazy Train

I haven't really heard anyone on here talk about any of these strains except for Girl scout 

Also thinking of Qrazy Train


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2013)

That list is kinda rubbish....Moby Dick auto, come on... what kinda strains do you like Sundreams? What isle you on?

Don't dry or store in direct light if you can help it....

See the headlines today? Looks like I'll be carrying 3 ozs everytime I go Honolulu.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2013)

If you organic no-till guys can't find your shit on IC, everybody went to The Seed Depot.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Sheck.....any pics? My Timewarps are hogs, have one that almost have duck leaves....What pheno i looking for?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Was up Dr? Where you?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ^^^^ I seen his hale gang. He not lying lol


Real men build their house by themselves out of pallets.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Was up Dr? Where you?


I stay at basecamp. Hit me up later


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Real men build their house by themselves out of pallets.....


Brah I'll have some pic's of D.C. to post tomorrow, I'm stuck at LAX atm, I saw Fudge fly by yesterday on Marine 1....that dudes security detail is unreal. I've got your chicken-head in my suitcase and she won't shut the fuck up, i had to break a few of her ribs and she piped down a little for now....lmao

I hope my plants are still alive when i get home Mrs Coot been doing her best job looking after them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Sheck.....any pics? My Timewarps are hogs, have one that almost have duck leaves....What pheno i looking for?


I got some hawaiian timewarp from the sheckman as well. Gonna germ em today. That and c-99

Mahalos shecky!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got some hawaiian timewarp from the sheckman as well. Gonna germ em today. That and c-99
> 
> Mahalos shecky!


That C-99 is a tasty plant if it's Shecky's Pineapple Pheno.

Eh BTW the YB/TW is pretty stony, i made some green dragon with it and the boy's were fucked up for a solid day and into the next morning, they still have a little bit left but they too scared to consume it....I used 5 grams of hash to 5oz of vodka to make it. The boys made Bloody Mary's with it 1/2 shot per drink and blam-o!!!!...lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That C-99 is a tasty plant if it's Shecky's Pineapple Pheno.
> 
> Eh BTW the YB/TW is pretty stony, i made some green dragon with it and the boy's were fucked up for a solid day and into the next morning, they still have a little bit left but they too scared to consume it....I used 5 grams of hash to 5oz of vodka to make it. The boys made Bloody Mary's with it 1/2 shot per drink and blam-o!!!!...lmfao!!!!!


What up coot!! Yups, shecky's C-99 


Right on on the yumboldt/tw!! I'm glad it did the job lol

I get your herijuanas going. I'll show some updates later. Still seedlings. .mahalos coots!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What up coot!! Yups, shecky's C-99
> 
> 
> Right on on the yumboldt/tw!! I'm glad it did the job lol
> ...


Badass man....I hope you find one of those nut slapper phenos!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahahaha!!  yup! I hope i find one too! It's been awhile since I've been slapped in the nuts lol


[email protected] said:


> Badass man....I hope you find one of those nut slapper phenos!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a perfect place to grow on the islands? Like Humboldt in CA


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That C-99 is a tasty plant if it's Shecky's Pineapple Pheno.
> 
> Eh BTW the YB/TW is pretty stony, i made some green dragon with it and the boy's were fucked up for a solid day and into the next morning, they still have a little bit left but they too scared to consume it....I used 5 grams of hash to 5oz of vodka to make it. The boys made Bloody Mary's with it 1/2 shot per drink and blam-o!!!!...lmfao!!!!!


I'm gonna need that recipe coot!!! Asap! Lmfao


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Is there a perfect place to grow on the islands? Like Humboldt in CA


Not until the feds stop wasting tax dollars on anyone growing less than 99 plants!


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 4, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> What do you guys think of this shit: http://news.yahoo.com/ex-microsoft-manager-plans-create-first-u-marijuana-191949078.html
> 
> This guy wants to make a marijuana "brand" off of imported mexi shit!? Good luck with that.


Mexican sativas have some wonderful genetics that are often over looked. How do expect weed to look and taste when it is improperly dried, not cured, squished into bricks, and wrapped in plastic. 
It could end up being an okay product......I'd still rather smoke my homegrown, but some people aren't willing to go thru the work involved in growing their own.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 4, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> Mexican sativas have some wonderful genetics that are often over looked. How do expect weed to look and taste when it is improperly dried, not cured, squished into bricks, and wrapped in plastic.
> It could end up being an okay product......I'd still rather smoke my homegrown, but some people aren't willing to go thru the work involved in growing their own.


If you had the money would you invest a couple million $ in a mexican grow? I wouldn't even be looking beyond the border of california to find a farm that already knew what the hell they were doing and wouldn't need to be taught shit.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Is there a perfect place to grow on the islands? Like Humboldt in CA


My yard...pretty dry, STRONG sun, 4,000 ft elevation..cold nights...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

You gotta be part billygoat for live where surfd live. Also gotta be part camel lol

But ya, i envy your conditions


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2013)

Upcountry rocks! The food grows great up on the hills and I bet the medicine is just as magic


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Is there a perfect place to grow on the islands? Like Humboldt in CA


Each Island has a micro climate that is ideal for cultivation, but the thing that really matters is the skill of the grower.

Eh BTW you on the East Coast of the West? (Next time I travel maybe we can hook up and have and have a couple of beers or something)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

808killahz said:


> I'm gonna need that recipe coot!!! Asap! Lmfao


If you're making edibles the key is to decarboxylase your material first, this converts THCA in to THC, otherwise your edibles will have very little psychoactive properties to it, I've processed edibles both ways, for those who do not want a psychoactive product don't decarb the material, THCA by itself is analgesic, this is good for people who have pain they'd like to relieve without getting toasted.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 5, 2013)

My back yard lol Why you moving back to the islands Mo. Looks like you have adapted to southern Ca very well and the plants grow bigger over there but the weed is stronger here due to the UV band in my not so humble opinion.


Mohican said:


> Is there a perfect place to grow on the islands? Like Humboldt in CA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> Mexican sativas have some wonderful genetics that are often over looked. How do expect weed to look and taste when it is improperly dried, not cured, squished into bricks, and wrapped in plastic.
> It could end up being an okay product......I'd still rather smoke my homegrown, but some people aren't willing to go thru the work involved in growing their own.


NYCD is crossed with Mexican sativa, and the accolades for NYCD speak from them self. The problems with the smuggled in Mexican is the way the cartels process (or lack there of) the weed. The key to any breeding program is "Selection" if you grow enough of any strain you'll eventually find desirable traits


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

I am about 45 minutes south of LAX. Or something - definitely


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I am about 45 minutes south of LAX. Or something - definitely


Roger dat, I grew up in Riverside so i know my way around the area, with any luck we'll meet up in the future


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share that these LED's are kicking ass man. Liking them so far... we see how they do in flower. Just flipped the light schedule on these...


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 5, 2013)

What kind of LED are you using 808killahz? I've been considering investing in a set but theres just too many on the market to sift through to find out what works well.


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 5, 2013)

After doing some research I decided to go straight to the china manufacture. Bysen LEDs. They make Helios which is basically the same light as the raptor, magnum plus2, apollo etc. Basically all these guys buy relabled leds from this company in china. They can customize spectrums to your liking or you can just go with theirs. Its up to you. However you pay a little more to customize it. So instead of buying these over priced LEDs ($1200) I got mine straight from china for about half price ($600) shipped... I have the 420w led. This light was super bright and super intense. I keep the light about 30-36 inches from the canopy. Any closer and you will start to burn tips. Overall great so far in vegging. I was really hesitant to try LEDs out due to the huge up front cost but when I was able to get it for half price I said screw it and gave it a shot... we will see if it pays off.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check em out. How big of a space does the 420w cover? Please keep me posted about how they do for flowering.


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 5, 2013)

It can easily cover a 4x4 space... they claim u get about the same amount of output compared to a 1000w hid... we will see about that...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

808killahz said:


> After doing some research I decided to go straight to the china manufacture. Bysen LEDs. They make Helios which is basically the same light as the raptor, magnum plus2, apollo etc. Basically all these guys buy relabled leds from this company in china. They can customize spectrums to your liking or you can just go with theirs. Its up to you. However you pay a little more to customize it. So instead of buying these over priced LEDs ($1200) I got mine straight from china for about half price ($600) shipped... I have the 420w led. This light was super bright and super intense. I keep the light about 30-36 inches from the canopy. Any closer and you will start to burn tips. Overall great so far in vegging. I was really hesitant to try LEDs out due to the huge up front cost but when I was able to get it for half price I said screw it and gave it a shot... we will see if it pays off.


Keep us posted man! I've never messed with LEDs, should be interesting to see how they perform in flower.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is some of the Blue Lotus from Bodhi. They're tripping on the current photo period, they don't like the 11 hour dark period, they've kinda stated to re-veg heading into the summer solstice, no biggie more plant=more bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

B-Dawg,

I know this isn't what you ordered, but i found her in the Metro, I'll have to starve a for a bit to get her nice and skinny.



National Monument with an exoskeleton around it while its being repaired from earthquake damage, fucking thing is more crooked than Bill Clinton's penis (according to Monica Lewinsky's testimony)


You can lead a horse to water, but don't expect it to drink bum piss from a fountain, the government is so broke they won't offer up fresh water for their police horses...i was waiting for the horse to throw a buck'n bronco show as a form of protest...lol



Everything else you'd expect to see in D.C.

I requested a meeting with Fudge but i had to reschedule with him, I had more important things to do like kidnap a chicken-head for B-Dawg. Actually she willingly jumped into my suitcase for a $20 rock...lol


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 5, 2013)

hahaha, I always referred to the national monument as "America's Boner." Nice job on the bodhi's man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> hahaha, I always referred to the national monument as "America's Boner." Nice job on the bodhi's man.


Thanks man! 

I was on the Metro and this big fat grumpy old lady sat down next to me, mind you there were plenty of empty seat available, she just about crushed my scrawny little ass she was so fat, I slid over just in time otherwise she would have crushed my leg, i was getting off on the next stop anyways so i plotted my next move.

Once the Metro made it to my stop i got up and aimed my mud trumpet directly into the old ladies face and played her a few sour notes, I can still hear her choking and ganging form the rotten release of swamp gas... I was in tears on the platform dying of laughter as the train pulled away.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting Article on Medical Marijuana
[h=1]Veterinarian recommends medical marijuana for pets in pain[/h]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Interesting Article on Medical Marijuana
> *Veterinarian recommends medical marijuana for pets in pain*


One of my Dogs has a blue card, when he's all fired up he'll get a dose that brings him back to planet earth, just a pinch of keif on a doggie treat and he's omnipotent, otherwise he's quit the malevolent little creature.. kinda like he's possessed by doggie Satan. At times I find it entertaining, but at the same time it's a horrible mind set to have to live with (The dogs mind set). He only gets his meds when exercise and basic doggie discipline fails.The canna treats truly eases his freaky little personality when nothing else will. (Valerian Roots work too, but it smells like shit and the little fucker won't eat it if he knows it's in there, he's a Jack Russell need i say more ...lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Check out these Baloney Curtains....LOL

http://i.imgur.com/1A44P1G.gif


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jun 6, 2013)

hahahaha good thing i was sitting on the toilet to open that link.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2013)

I was expecting baloney curtains!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Coot- got the ho you sent me today from DC, mahalo she is perfect, you're right she does have a pretty mouth. She said her name was Shiba, but I call her Sue Sue. I'm pretty sure i can make money hoing her out to Greenhorn as well as Shecky. I got her some coke in Kona and she trimmed a pound in 12minutes.Hold on i gotta go Sue Sue is trying to stab me...


----------



## mrTakeda (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey guy's I've been reading from page 1 since I registered and finally reached the last post.... 10 or so pages a day to see process here in HI. I started with 2 girls to check out the micro-climate where I'm at: they are outdoors, guerrilla style, west side,dry and good sun throughout the day, haul water every 3rd day.......anyways plants are getting sticky and it looks like the wind kicked up some dust/dirt and got the buds dirty, will be cutting in about 10 day's. What would you do about dirt on your plants/buds? Oh yeah - 1st post please be gentle...........


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2013)

Ice Water hash! Check out the Matt Rize thread for making ICE Water Hash:

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-ice-wax-bubble-hash-matt.html



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot- got the ho you sent me today from DC, mahalo she is perfect, you're right she does have a pretty mouth. She said her name was Shiba, but I call her Sue Sue. I'm pretty sure i can make money hoing her out to Greenhorn as well as Shecky. I got her some coke in Kona and she trimmed a pound in 12minutes.Hold on i gotta go Sue Sue is trying to stab me...


Rajah dat....She was kicking and screaming once I got her all packed up, thank the sweet Baby Jesus for a rag drenched with chloroform. So she's a real Edwarda Scissor hands on the devils dust? I'd like to see her in action on meth. She&#8217;ll make a Pacific North West lumber jack look like a fag.

I&#8217;ll have to send you my shrunken head kit; it&#8217;s got a nifty little gadget to sew a zipper into her mouth, it has a pretty cool chastity locking mechanism on you too, I hate it when my Ho&#8217;s sneak a few $5 blowies when I&#8217;m not looking, and with those Scissor hands I highly doubt she&#8217;ll be giving any unnoticed hand jobs too, unless you&#8217;re sick&#8217;n her on a sucka that can&#8217;t pony up his bill (Sick&#8217;m Sue Sue! Sick&#8217;m!)&#8230;.lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2013)

mrTakeda said:


> What would you do about dirt on your plants/buds? Oh yeah - 1st post please be gentle...........


that's a tuff one, Trim them tight when the flowers are fresh, If there is still dirt in the flowers after you trim you might have to give them a rinse with water, obviously this isn't something you'd normally want to do, but if wash off the dirt and dry them with a sense of urgency you should be okay. If it's real bad water curing might be a option (I've never water cured so i have any real advise on how to do it)

If plant material isn't a big deal take Mo's advice and make some water extraction


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 7, 2013)

just blow the dust off bro, it should come off easy, if not then when you harvest, turn plant upside down outside and shake firmly but not vigorously. I smoke that shit all the time when I on the dry side, cannot help, you will be ok unless you one organic hippy freak kind of guy that can't take a little dirt! hows that for easy nah just joking bully, welcome to the forum, and good job stepping up the right way to ask a question. aloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 7, 2013)

mrTakeda said:


> Hey guy's I've been reading from page 1 since I registered and finally reached the last post.... 10 or so pages a day to see process here in HI. I started with 2 girls to check out the micro-climate where I'm at: they are outdoors, guerrilla style, west side,dry and good sun throughout the day, haul water every 3rd day.......anyways plants are getting sticky and it looks like the wind kicked up some dust/dirt and got the buds dirty, will be cutting in about 10 day's. What would you do about dirt on your plants/buds? Oh yeah - 1st post please be gentle...........


You actually read all this thread, you did better than me. I think I read like 10 pages then said fuck this. Sounds like you might be smoking a little dirt, no big deal, we all ate dirt as keikis. Sometimes I still do when I'm feeling a little iron deficient. Good luck with your first harvest.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 7, 2013)

I just brush that stuff off with the side of my scissors when I trim. 

But speaking of Ice Hash, I just made my most fire batch yet thanks to all those videos out there. Came out white, and dried into greasy, sparkling, gold full melt rabbit shit. The key is good product, smaller batches, gentle hand mixing for short periods of time, and to buy one of those hand pump sprayers (~$5) and fill it with ice water to spray all your trichomes off the side of your bag to the center. The sprayer also helps push any tiny particles you dont want through the screen


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 7, 2013)

SurfdOut Just plugged her in the 300. Chem91 Afghan Haze X Willie Nelson she is 67 inches in the pic. She hasn't hit her growth spurt yet. She has been growing around a inch a day.And you house is one foot bigger. lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2013)

> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to East Hawaii again.
> 
> 
> 
> *



I can't wait to see her towering buds!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mrTakeda (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions on the dirty buds. I think I'll try shaking upside down first, then scraping with the sides of the scissors and a quick water rinse if needed......Yeah I've ate a lot of dirt too, some not willingly but that was part of growing up. Next grow I might try to incorporate some sort of wind/dust control measures. Another question - what type of plant (photo period or auto) would you grow strictly outdoors with our almost even daylight to dark periods year round?? The 2 I'm growing are auto, but not very tall/big. And yes, I did read every page.....got a lot of good info and a few laughs along the way. Mahalo again!

Ummm Baloney curtains goood!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

If you like size, grow sativas


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> SurfdOut Just plugged her in the 300. Chem91 Afghan Haze X Willie Nelson she is 67 inches in the pic. She hasn't hit her growth spurt yet. She has been growing around a inch a day.And you house is one foot bigger. lol View attachment 2690150


I like the symmetry of it, it's that real nice Christmas tree shape going on. Can't wait to see that buggar go off....Badass Plant East!!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 8, 2013)

I like it to Coot. Going to cage them this weekend. I kept the ferts simple this year, one full bag e-z green and around 5lbs of bone and lime. The soil is screened cinder soil mix. almost 50% cinder. I'm top dressing with Bio-floral some stink shit. I'm not sure how big she will get but hoping for over 12. It should be easy for 50 to see them lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 8, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> I like it to Coot. Going to cage them this weekend. I kept the ferts simple this year, one full bag e-z green and around 5lbs of bone and lime. The soil is screened cinder soil mix. almost 50% cinder. I'm top dressing with Bio-floral some stink shit. I'm not sure how big she will get but hoping for over 12. It should be easy for 50 to see them lol


you da man and you get balls as big as your plants


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 8, 2013)

these 2 coming down today, just gave them a final watering. blue widow x bubbleberry on the left (re-vegged) and blue Hawaiian on the right.















my garden looking kinda empty now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> my garden looking kinda empty now.


Its kinda bittersweet isn't it? On the bright side you get to look forward filling it back up and enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Surf'd how you liking that Aruba? I just put some Jamaican x Aruba's from Bodhi in da water.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 9, 2013)

Any pictures of Silver Mountain cruz808? Would love to see how they turn'd out.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know about that. Every time they fly or stop by it is my wife who is home and deals with them.


Dyna Ryda said:


> you da man and you get balls as big as your plants


----------



## 808HI (Jun 10, 2013)

How often would u say that ur personally visited by the 5-0 east? Have they actually came up to ur doorstep to check out ur grow?wish I could grow some 12 footers.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah East, gotta come see the babies...going to your house is like going to church for me....

@ Spliff, the Arubas are real vigorous and beating all my other strains right now....still small though, I'll put up some pics....still sitting on alot more of Bodhis gear i need to pop....and Bogs, and Eskobars...and.....where are you posting your grow results?

@ Mr Takeda.....the autos are great plants for beginner growers because of the time to maturation and size, but they really need 20-24 hours of light to really produce, just plant any regular photoperoid plant and you will be much happier with the yield and potency....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

@surfd. Bro, i stay popping seeds from the stuff you gave me lol Stay popping already any idea what strain it is? It's the more green, leafy one that it came from


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 10, 2013)

Was up Pimpin? I can't remember giving you seeds....shit, when did i give them to ya? Gonna be watching my realtors house in Puna next couple weeks, lets get our drink on....


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 10, 2013)

oh, if it was in some seeded bud....Goji OG x (nigerian haze x strawberry cough) f2


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> oh, if it was in some seeded bud....Goji OG x (nigerian haze x strawberry cough) f2


Right on. That's the one. She was solid smokes. What was the other one? The buds was tight on that one. Also solid smokes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Was up Pimpin? I can't remember giving you seeds....shit, when did i give them to ya? Gonna be watching my realtors house in Puna next couple weeks, lets get our drink on....


Guarantee. I get hot water shower my place now..and portable lua!!! How's that for stylin! Haha hit me up when you stay in puna


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah East lettme know if you're every renting out that smart pot. With that respectable pad I would have all the honey's. I'll post some pictures up bumbye. Nada right now..They're still keiki's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2013)

I always dug this sign, recently its been brought back to life! Whoever refurbished the sign did outstanding job on it. (Hubba Hubba on Hotel St.)


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey coot, if you like that sign, then check this ebay listing out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLUB-HUBBA-HUBBA-Hawaii-ORIGINAL-NEON-CLOCK-One-of-a-kind-Historic-WWII-/390557942041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aef114119

Pretty awesome piece but they must be smoking on some good shit if they think it'll fetch $25k! As my uncle would say, "no moa even one steering wheel!"


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe they will take a couple LBs of Malawi


----------



## KanabisAddict (Jun 10, 2013)

rikdabrick said:


> Not to be rude, but I can guarantee no one is going to meet up with you to help you out. Would you meet up with someone on the internet and give them an illegal substance, not knowing who they are? No, you wouldn't or at least you shouldn't, if you didn't know that. It's not worth the risk to anybody here. Fortunately, you can grow year-round here, so you're not missing out per se. You can learn a lot on this thread about growing in the islands if you stick around.


cuz not to be rude but i wasn't trying fo ask someone to meet up with me, i was asking for some advice cause this is my last season before i ship out.


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Any pictures of Silver Mountain cruz808? Would love to see how they turn'd out.[/
> No pics yet, soon tho for sure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

What's up braddah cruz! Howz bolohead doing? lol tell him i said he shushu lmao nah, how's the trade going? Booming yet or still stagnant?


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 11, 2013)

They fly me every month or so at tree top level for two days off and on. They have knocked on my door only once in 3 yrs and I had no big plants at the time.


808HI said:


> How often would u say that ur personally visited by the 5-0 east? Have they actually came up to ur doorstep to check out ur grow?wish I could grow some 12 footers.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Ya I was hoping to get 10% of your weed. The church of the Holy Smoke. Don't be scared of my wife she only gives the DEA a bad time.


SurfdOut said:


> Yeah East, gotta come see the babies...going to your house is like going to church for me....
> 
> @ Spliff, the Arubas are real vigorous and beating all my other strains right now....still small though, I'll put up some pics....still sitting on alot more of Bodhis gear i need to pop....and Bogs, and Eskobars...and.....where are you posting your grow results?
> 
> @ Mr Takeda.....the autos are great plants for beginner growers because of the time to maturation and size, but they really need 20-24 hours of light to really produce, just plant any regular photoperoid plant and you will be much happier with the yield and potency....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Hey coot, if you like that sign, then check this ebay listing out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLUB-HUBBA-HUBBA-Hawaii-ORIGINAL-NEON-CLOCK-One-of-a-kind-Historic-WWII-/390557942041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aef114119
> 
> Pretty awesome piece but they must be smoking on some good shit if they think it'll fetch $25k! As my uncle would say, "no moa even one steering wheel!"


That's pretty cool! 25K? I think at that price the seller doesn't really want to sell it, I'm sure there is an impulsive shopper or a ding-dong with money than sense that would over pay to have it.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 11, 2013)

What ya doing today Dr? I stay stuck in Hilo after shutting down the awa bar last night.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

lol!! I heading hilo..i call you when i stay close..you on this side for a bit? Or you gotta go back to the hale?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone ever grow out any of the Gage Green Bastards Series? I was gifted a free 12 pack of the Colombian Gold with my last seed pickup from Holistic Nursery that I'm thinking of sticking in the ground somewhere. They also threw in a 24 pack of Mattman seeds payday strain ( (Flav x Purple Sour Diesel) x (CINDERELLA '99) xx (FLAV)).

Good seedbank by the way, they got all the rare bodhi and GGG stuff.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 11, 2013)

Yo coot, funny u mentioned that. My neighbor is the guy that actually did that sign. They have been working at it for months in his garage. He's actually quitting his day job to bend glass full time. His set up is killahs too. I already asked if he can blow glass and he said he's always down to try. I'll mention ur comments on it. Garantee he'll be happy that there's peeps that actually appreciate his work.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2013)

808HI said:


> Yo coot, funny u mentioned that. My neighbor is the guy that actually did that sign. They have been working at it for months in his garage. He's actually quitting his day job to bend glass full time. His set up is killahs too. I already asked if he can blow glass and he said he's always down to try. I'll mention ur comments on it. Garantee he'll be happy that there's peeps that actually appreciate his work.


Badass Man! I always wanted to sneak up there and and snag it while it was in disrepair. Now that the sign is back up and running, they (who every they are..lol) need to reestablish a joint showcasing tits, ass, and pussy. Ironically enough that sign looks mighty naked with a titty joint underneath it....heh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2013)

808HI,

Serious man, Tell your neighbor he did an amazing job on the sign!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 11, 2013)

Howz the feminizing going Boomer? Any seeds for test yet?


----------



## 808HI (Jun 11, 2013)

Will do coot. Garantee he going be happy. Braddah used to burn too, den had kids. He's always over my hale checking out my grow. Real nice haole Braddah from Texas. I'll pass on them message to him. Thanks coot


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2013)

Nursery - day 13:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;gtMKWru6RGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtMKWru6RGg[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> [video=youtube;gtMKWru6RGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtMKWru6RGg[/video]


That's why Ole Coot has an arsenal. I'm getting to old for that kind of action...lol


----------



## 808HI (Jun 12, 2013)

808. What!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

808 Wassup!!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought he was gonna drop all 10 of them lol


----------



## 808HI (Jun 12, 2013)

808 cheeeeeeeee.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

He punished that guy! The blind side was lame - I wish he had ducked and clocked that guy too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

The best thing about it was, the local boy never even like trouble.. funny how they all turned to pussy's after lol local boy was even scrapping em with one hand! lol he was busy holding on to his shirt with the other hand


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol. Right's all day!


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 12, 2013)

Auryyyytes.. Lol, classic typical liquid courage douches..


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wuddup doc, yup bolo head still running the show. Lol . Super busy still, actually kinda hoping for a break.. How u ma man, where u staying in bi? My moms bout to move there from Alaska, she's looking around pahoa for a few acres.. How the conditions for growing in pahoa? I'm not to familiar with bi so just wondering..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> He punished that guy! The blind side was lame - I wish he had ducked and clocked that guy too.


Total pussy move! I would have ran that little shit stain over with my car. Cowards always run in packs!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> Wuddup doc, yup bolo head still running the show. Lol . Super busy still, actually kinda hoping for a break.. How u ma man, where u staying in bi? My moms bout to move there from Alaska, she's looking around pahoa for a few acres.. How the conditions for growing in pahoa? I'm not to familiar with bi so just wondering..


Yup big island now. I stay doing good. Pahoa is solid for growing cruz! If you ever on island, let me know


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 12, 2013)

Wish I could go to the islands. Betcha y'all got that sticky


----------



## 808HI (Jun 12, 2013)

That shit was hilarious. Braddah got falsed and Neva even flinch. What a bitch move. I remember the days before the military, we used to go waiks fo scrap. Only thing, we was da Hawaiians backing up the underdogs, basically there just fo scrap. Caught planny cracks but was good ole fun times. U gotta love that feeling when u know u just might get ur ass kicked, and somehow come out on top. Anyways, happy growing mah braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Jun 12, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Wish I could go to the islands. Betcha y'all got that sticky


You can! Get on the plane... And you guessed it, there's more outdoor organic on BI and Maui than you can believe. Heaven.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 13, 2013)

Big Green, Military Chopper doing low circles around the Hilo area. Dont know if its just military training or what.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jun 14, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> big green, military chopper doing low circles around the hilo area. Dont know if its just military training or what.


dont trip bro.............jus chill


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 14, 2013)

Kalo Training. They haven't used the military copters in years. If you see the coastguard doing that inland then hide you plants. They rent for the eradication programs. But they should be back any week now.


----------



## redskins43 (Jun 14, 2013)

hey guys...newbie on the forums...moved to oahu 2 years ago to get married. got my medicinal card and looking to put something to grow out on the patio...i ordered royal dwarf from attitude seeds ....any tips on soil and getting seeds started? i came here to this thread initially...dont know my way around just yet.

also looking to buy some C99 seeds since i have neighbors and need a more stealth grow....less skunky...or a nice pineapple, fruity smell lol...


----------



## 808HI (Jun 14, 2013)

Aloha Braddah. Welcome to the forum. Too bad we no stay mainland. I would tell u just go to one dispensary. Good luck trying to find something. Keep hanging around here, gain some respect from te braddahs here, and maybe one day u may get to meet some of the braddahs here. We're all pretty much looking out for each other here so don't get offended if someone takes ur post the wrong way. Really can't trust anyone until u gain some reputation. Even then, it's the Internet. U could be a pig. Shoots. Alojahz


----------



## grassified (Jun 14, 2013)

redskins43 said:


> hey guys...newbie on the forums...moved to oahu 2 years ago to get married. got my medicinal card and looking to put something to grow out on the patio...i ordered royal dwarf from attitude seeds ....any tips on soil and getting seeds started? i came here to this thread initially...dont know my way around just yet.
> 
> also looking to buy some C99 seeds since i have neighbors and need a more stealth grow....less skunky...or a nice pineapple, fruity smell lol...



if you got a med card go to your local dispensary and ask for a low smell strain. They will hook you up! Clones are the way to go. Also look into SAGE its a no- odor strain if you want to go that far!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 14, 2013)

Grass, you ever grow out that OTHaze from Ace?


----------



## 808HI (Jun 15, 2013)

So today I had to run by ohanas to get some replacement bulbs. Right now, i stay running one 2x2 t5 8 bulb light. So instead of running all white bulbs, I ended up going with 4 cool white and 2 red. Was kindah short On the funds so I only going run 6 for now. Looks like that will work till the next unemployment check come in. What u guys think about that. I'm only gonna use this to veg den dey go outside. Shoots, alojahz


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 15, 2013)

Should work killer, gotta do what ya gotta do..

@Shecky and Dr, looks like i got 5 girls with the Timewarps...if one of you guys gets a male please save for me....the plants are beasts, big splayed leafs almost blue on the edges...one is a duckfoot.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 15, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Should work killer, gotta do what ya gotta do..
> 
> @Shecky and Dr, looks like i got 5 girls with the Timewarps...if one of you guys gets a male please save for me....the plants are beasts, big splayed leafs almost blue on the edges...one is a duckfoot.


Great news my brother!!!
I don't have the 5 I started but they are close...
I'll let him know about the male lookout...

Those beasts are gonna suck up the nutrients like no other... 
give the girls what they want!!


----------



## grassified (Jun 16, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Grass, you ever grow out that OTHaze from Ace?



yes, but under guerrilla conditions with poor soil/ little fertilizer. They didn't do well. The Golden Tiger from ACE did very well though


----------



## 808HI (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to all u fathers out there. Enjoy the day, it's meant for us. Alojahz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2013)

808HI said:


> Happy Father's Day to all u fathers out there. Enjoy the day, it's meant for us. Alojahz


Rib-Eyes and Beer!.....go grind'em.... HFD brah! (I'm not a father....but i have 3 Jack Russell terriers that might as well be kids)


----------



## grassified (Jun 16, 2013)

Wish my dad smoked id hook him up with a fatty 0_0

Guess i'll just get a card.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy fathers day


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 16, 2013)

nice dog,, happy fathers day coming all the way from texas.


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

Troll Comment Needed: More pictures please! Of anything or anywhere Hawaii! Just the lighting in the weed pics alone is absolutely beautiful! Like this picture above with the dog in the back yard! Hawaii thread rocks! --- from the california valley and dreaming of hawaii


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Fathers day to all you RIU dad's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Happy fathers day


The plant in the upside down thingy is really reaching for the sun....looks cool!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 17, 2013)

That thing is junk, never gonna use one again. It's all for fun in the topsy turvey thread. I'm running a side by side 7 gal vs 10 gal smart pot comparision. 10 Is looking a lot better.


[email protected] said:


> The plant in the upside down thingy is really reaching for the sun....looks cool!


----------



## redskins43 (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks brah... good advice... just starting out ....there are no dispensaries here in hawaii so a little confused...look forward to chatting with you and others....here to retire ...love it in paradise.


----------



## redskins43 (Jun 17, 2013)

grassified said:


> if you got a med card go to your local dispensary and ask for a low smell strain. They will hook you up! Clones are the way to go. Also look into SAGE its a no- odor strain if you want to go that far!


no dispensaries here in hawaii....(... will def look up SAGE...appreciate it!


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck, I'm going on a last minute trip to the East Coast for 3 weeks next month. Gotta figure out a way to put my shit on autopilot because I wont have anyone reliable enough to take care of my plants. Thinking of giving the tropf blumat system a try.


----------



## hup234 (Jun 18, 2013)

grassified said:


> yes, but under guerrilla conditions with poor soil/ little fertilizer. They didn't do well. The Golden Tiger from ACE did very well though




panama from ace is another good one here


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Hup, was wondering about that one too.....


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 19, 2013)

Yo dyna... beautiful dog bro. Ever breed it?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^^ What he said....


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 19, 2013)

yo 808killahz, we need a journal for your LED grow! Where's it at?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 19, 2013)

My little dog chihuahua/mix has those Rotty markings too lol I agree nice dog DR.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 19, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My little dog chihuahua/mix has those Rotty markings too lol I agree nice dog DR.


Haha, my little ankle biters do too.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 20, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Yo dyna... beautiful dog bro. Ever breed it?


Nope, my ex convince me to get him cut. He was hyper and kinda aggressive as a pup. It's too bad cause he comes from really good blood lines and has good papers. She paid a lot of money for him for me. I got the dogs in the divorce.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I remember posting a picture of my crop and someone had mentioned thati needed some epsome salt cause the new growth seems to on the lighter green side. Is this correct and where can u get it. Much mahalos braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 20, 2013)

808HI said:


> Hey guys, I remember posting a picture of my crop and someone had mentioned thati needed some epsome salt cause the new growth seems to on the lighter green side. Is this correct and where can u get it. Much mahalos braddahs. Alojahz


If you start your plants inside it's normal for the new growth to be a lighter shade. Feel free to post up some pictures but you're plants look cherry to me. I think they were talking about your dry crispy looking discolored leafs during late flower. What kind of nutes do you use?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 20, 2013)

808HI I suggest you start using some kind of Kelp in your grows. It's around 12 bucks for DTE(Down to Earth brand) Kelp Meal. Best of luck. Aloha


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 20, 2013)

I think they were referring to that yellowing with the darker green veiny look like this , 

Like spliff said, if you start indoor and put outside than the new growth comes in a lighter green. You can get epsom salt at longs for cheap, make sure it is not the scented kind though.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 20, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I think they were referring to that yellowing with the darker green veiny look like this , View attachment 2706927
> 
> Like spliff said, if you start indoor and put outside than the new growth comes in a lighter green. You can get epsom salt at longs for cheap, make sure it is not the scented kind though.


Correct. I've had bad experiences with CVS brand. I'd buy it from natural food store. Might even go on EBT


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I think they were referring to that yellowing with the darker green veiny look like this , View attachment 2706927
> 
> Like spliff said, if you start indoor and put outside than the new growth comes in a lighter green. You can get epsom salt at longs for cheap, make sure it is not the scented kind though.


is this happening in the bottom or top of the plant?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> , View attachment 2706927
> 
> if you start indoor and put outside than the new growth comes in a lighter green..


If this is the case then it's more than likely a nitrogen deficiency, I'd feed it a balanced fertilizer (organic or inorganic, whatever floats your boat), if you do this you should see desirable results with in a few days or you can make a bunch of guesses and make the issue worse


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

Happy Summer Solstice!!!!

Blue Lotus


Dream Lotus (sporting the Uncle Ben Hair Cut)


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 21, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nope, my ex convince me to get him cut. He was hyper and kinda aggressive as a pup. It's too bad cause he comes from really good blood lines and has good papers. She paid a lot of money for him for me. I got the dogs in the divorce.


Damn too bad... you can tell he comes from good bloodlines man. Hes filled in real nice, big head... My wife loves rottys man. I'm more of a pit/bully kind of guy but within the last year or two that breed has been starting to grow on me....


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 21, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> yo 808killahz, we need a journal for your LED grow! Where's it at?


Lol. Didn't do a journal but I'll post some pics when I get home....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 21, 2013)

Kandy Kush F2




God Bud x Blueberry


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Happy Summer Solstice!!!!
> 
> Blue Lotus
> View attachment 2707956View attachment 2707957
> ...


Nice and healthy as always brah. I got some Green Lotus(Green Crack x Snowlotus) coming up soon. This is some inspiration. Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nice and healthy as always brah. I got some Green Lotus(Green Crack x Snowlotus) coming up soon. This is some inspiration. Mahalo nui loa.


Thanks Brah....Eh if can, try ask Bodhi what Blueberry he used to make the BL, I've read it was one of DJ's Mothers but what i can't figure out which one... Original Blueberry, True Blueberry, Whitacker Blue, (highly doubtful it's the W.B.) ect. ect. The Dream Lotus is really starting to kick ass too, 3 females out of a pack, 5 males and culled 3 weaklings. 

I'm curious to see the GL in action, man that should be a stellar cross....lucky fucker.....lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone grow orchids. What can I feed mine. I've had one for almost 3 months and just now the flowers are starting to die.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 21, 2013)

umm, haven't grown too much, but the ones I did loved rainwater....there is orchid food, what media is she in? I used to always just go put my orchids out back in the tree when they done flowering and go buy another....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Brah....Eh if can, try ask Bodhi what Blueberry he used to make the BL, I've read it was one of DJ's Mothers but what i can't figure out which one... Original Blueberry, True Blueberry, Whitacker Blue, (highly doubtful it's the W.B.) ect. ect. The Dream Lotus is really starting to kick ass too, 3 females out of a pack, 5 males and culled 3 weaklings.
> 
> I'm curious to see the GL in action, man that should be a stellar cross....lucky fucker.....lol


I read that B used DJ's cut of Blueberry, not orginal, or true, just Blueberry. Did you ever try out any of his Appy crosses?

I've grown Blue Dream before. Actually smoking on it right now  Really frosty. It has this kick arse sage/sandalwood smell to it. Stoney Bologna too. Looking forward to the smoke report of the DL, cooter style! Hui hou


----------



## mandigo808 (Jun 21, 2013)

hozzit everyone. i from oahu i was wondering , where do u guys order from? i ordered from SOS this is the second time. first time was successful this time its been almost 3 weeks and still no package. how long does yours usually take to come in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I read that B used DJ's cut of Blueberry, not orginal, or true, just Blueberry. Did you ever try out any of his Appy crosses?
> 
> I've grown Blue Dream before. Actually smoking on it right now  Really frosty. It has this kick arse sage/sandalwood smell to it. Stoney Bologna too. Looking forward to the smoke report of the DL, cooter style! Hui hou


Right On Brah! tanks fo da info! The Blueberry must be something DJ breeds with and its not commercially available? (I'm making a wild assumption here)

I've never grown blue dream so this DL is going to be a real treat, i was in L.A. a few months back and i sampled some BD and it was really nice, i love a real trippy sativa buzz the BD i sampled fit that bill, it almost made give myself a "Roman Backstop" heh heh heh

Good luck with the GL and don't skimp on the pic's and info


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

mandigo808 said:


> hozzit everyone. i from oahu i was wondering , where do u guys order from? i ordered from SOS this is the second time. first time was successful this time its been almost 3 weeks and still no package. how long does yours usually take to come in?


sometimes it takes awhile, I know each passing day in complete torture......but be patience~


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Does anyone grow orchids. What can I feed mine. I've had one for almost 3 months and just now the flowers are starting to die.


I toss my left over compost tea on mine, but only when they look hungry, which is hardy ever...less is more brah.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Did you ever try out any of his Appy crosses?


Nope I'm just getting my dick wet with Bodhi's gear...Goji, (just germ'd) Blue Lotus, and Dream Lotus are the flavors I'm working with this year.


----------



## Sheckster (Jun 21, 2013)

Just found out that I have several more Molokai strains waiting for me at home. One name that got my attention is Molokai Grease.
Smoked it a couple weeks ago while visiting some Molokai growers that I recently became acquainted with. I was very impressed with what I saw. Lol it must be the red clay!!!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah you are probably balls deep in some Thai Grease right now....enjoy


----------



## 808HI (Jun 22, 2013)

Blue Hawaiians starting to fatten up lst

non lst 
also got a pineapple kush in the veg room. Prolly gonna veg her for another month, take my cuts, then outside she goes. Looking good braddahs. I'll try and post some pics of the lighter green new growth tomorrow. Alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, yo Dyna, that blue widow cross is fiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaahhhhhh. Definitely a slap in the nuts. Shooooooooots


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 22, 2013)

808HI said:


> Oh yeah, yo Dyna, that blue widow cross is fiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaahhhhhh. Definitely a slap in the nuts. Shooooooooots


I think I created something special with that. Everyone says the same thing. Gonna keep that strain goin.


----------



## 808HI (Jun 22, 2013)

So far with my new light set up, 4 white bulbs and 2 red bulbs, I've noticed my plants grows about an inch a day. Thanks for the great suggestion I think it was spliff. Could have been coot too. One of u guys. Yo Dyna, every time I take a hit I smile knowing that I got that krip going in my closet. Much mahalos my braddahs. Alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree, something special indeed.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 22, 2013)

@ Dyna-whats the parents of the Blue Widower?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 22, 2013)

It really is great when you create something special. My Romberry F2 made the new skunk magazine. Check it out guys. Aloha


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 22, 2013)

Well Done Spliff......put'n in the work...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 22, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> @ Dyna-whats the parents of the Blue Widower?


Blue widow male and bubbleberry female. The bb was a 1st gen clone not sure what that's called, f1 f2 I don't know.


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 23, 2013)

Here you go kalo....2 weeks 12/12...


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anybody know where to get some Hawaiian Genetics? I do know of two seed companies that have Hawaiian Sativa but I am just checking all sources. I am looking specifically for Kona Gold and am interested in others oldies.


----------



## Cathe7rine (Jun 23, 2013)

*

i kept my plants around my house till their a week old then i put them in the mountains.​




*


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 23, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Here you go kalo....2 weeks 12/12...
> 
> View attachment 2710676View attachment 2710677


Are you doing side by side with an hps? That should be a good comparison.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It really is great when you create something special. My Romberry F2 made the new skunk magazine. Check it out guys. Aloha


got a link? or is this something we need to find on the magazine rack?


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 24, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Are you doing side by side with an hps? That should be a good comparison.


Not necessarilly. Always wanted to try leds and i had an opurtunity to so i did. Still rocking an hps tho until im fully convinced. Im Also trying a few different strains so maybe I'll do a comparison next one after I get a good pheno/strain to run under both at the same time...


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 24, 2013)

whats up ma braddahs.. this is my second bodhi run, impressed to say the least! here from right to left we have sunshine daydream 1 & 2, silver mountain 1,2 & 3 all but one in #7 akamais and all around 2 weeks in. enjoy brudds.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> got a link? or is this something we need to find on the magazine rack?


Gotta buy it. I personally never knew, or seen it. I just mailed them the pictures and I guess they liked them. Got the word from another RIU member. I can't find any skunk vendors here on the BI. So if any one on here get's one, snap a picture for me 



cruz808 said:


> View attachment 2712229View attachment 2712225View attachment 2712234View attachment 2712237View attachment 2712239View attachment 2712240
> whats up ma braddahs.. this is my second bodhi run, impressed to say the least! here from right to left we have sunshine daydream 1 & 2, silver mountain 1,2 & 3 all but one in #7 akamais and all around 2 weeks in. enjoy brudds.


Looking great cruz. Nice and green. Keep us updated!


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 24, 2013)

mahalos for the love spliff..
goji

killing fields
probably where i get my best meditation
last bucket of blue dream


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2013)

That killing fields is beautiful!!!!


----------



## 808HI (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^^ what he said. Brah, their all beautiful. Great job!!!


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah mo those killin fields are special, big purple greasy flowers and ridiculously easy to grow. My buddy clones them in a cup of tap water by the window, 100% with no nothing added. Glad u guys enjoy them


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2013)

Gave my babies a haircut today! Hands and scissors smelled like fine hash just from vegging plants! This shit's going to be epic 




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 25, 2013)

looking good guys, just past solstice, things are gonna start popping now!! everybody has their micro climates rocking!! alright, a little midseason encouragement for all, me included as I thought I lost a big one but it turned out to be too light of a feeding. I guess half a bag of stutzmans wasn't enough, we shall see what happens. aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> View attachment 2712229View attachment 2712225View attachment 2712234View attachment 2712237View attachment 2712239View attachment 2712240
> whats up ma braddahs.. this is my second bodhi run, impressed to say the least! here from right to left we have sunshine daydream 1 & 2, silver mountain 1,2 & 3 all but one in #7 akamais and all around 2 weeks in. enjoy brudds.


Very Nice Brah!!!!


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone read the news today? They are only going to lets primary care providers recommend cannabis to their patients. Sounds like a lot of MMJ patients are gonna get dicked by the state in the near future, I'm sure many of the federally funded clinics will not be giving out recommendations to their patients. 

Seems like it will just funnel more money through insurance companies and their providers. Sounds like 2 steps backwards to me.


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 25, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken it doesn't take effect till 2015. Just re-up right before then and you get at least another year. Hopefully they'll get some amendments to the bill. Not everyone has medical/pcp.....


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 25, 2013)

808killahz said:


> If I'm not mistaken it doesn't take effect till 2015. Just re-up right before then and you get at least another year. Hopefully they'll get some amendments to the bill. Not everyone has medical/pcp.....


That's the thing, thanks to obamacare, within the next year or so every single person will be required by law to have health insurance or they will face penalties. It's total bullshit, and not done for the good of the people but benefits insurance companies mostly

So much for freedom, eh?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 25, 2013)

I would say talk to your current Doc about how they will handle it. My Doc made it a point to bring it up and that was only a few days after the decision was made concerning the restrictions on travel with it. They are basically trying to cut out the mainland docs that fly in, make cash and dig. To me, it is safer this way, they know who we are, but I like to hide in plain sight anyway. aloha guys, and happy smoking!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jun 25, 2013)

getting medicated right now in fact cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 808HI (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 2713872So I did a comparison of one plant grown in Ewa and one plant at my hale. This one is at me hale. Both are exact same age and thrown outside same day. Da one in Ewa is far past mine and I think it's cause my side stay always rainy, and Ewa always sunny. I will try and post up a pic of the one in ewa see If u guys can see the difference. Shoots, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Jun 26, 2013)

This the one in ewa. My uncle went end up giving her one haircut cause had choke bugs from the chicken coops das only a few feet away. U know old school style, dey get their own ways. Anyways, I shouldah got one close up den u guys really would be able to tell. Maybe tomorrow, fuckin gas expensive, Kahaluu to Ewa and back. All for one pic. Shoot Hawaiians, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Jun 26, 2013)

These bitches loves to be tied, as u can tell.


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 29, 2013)

Scored these on their website, 100 containers for free(samples). Gems for us gardeners, hope some finds this useful! Shoots


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 29, 2013)

Little better picture here, alohas.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 29, 2013)

Deals!! Mahalo cruz here's a link if anyone else like some samples:

http://www.eppendorfna.com/int/?l=131&action=survey&surveyident=SAMPLEORDERFORMENA


----------



## grassified (Jun 30, 2013)

ACE seeds zamaldelica germinated in Black tea with some peroxide, popped in less than 30 hours and the moon phase isn't even good for germination. Loved this so much last time i grew it I had to try it again, crazy heady smoke, really "reveals da truth"

Will keep you all updated!

Peace, love and weed


----------



## grassified (Jun 30, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> View attachment 2718397
> Scored these on their website, 100 containers for free(samples). Gems for us gardeners, hope some finds this useful! Shoots


cruz those look like the things I used in biology 101 lab in college to take DNA samples, how do you use them in gardening?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 1, 2013)

Look like they would be good for cataloging pollen if they were a bit bigger. Looks like you can get a sample tray for the containers on the website as well.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jul 1, 2013)

choppers westside ! working makaha valley like a mo fo right now , heading towards waianae valley and back again ... whats the limit on manila palms ? i think they like my new med card number in outdoor bold print.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 1, 2013)

_*


[*=right]I would say talk to your current Doc about how they will handle it. My Doc made it a point to bring it up and that was only a few days after the decision was made concerning the restrictions on travel with it. They are basically trying to cut out the mainland docs that fly in, make cash and dig. To me, it is safer this way, they know who we are, but I like to hide in plain sight anyway. aloha guys, and happy smoking!!

​


*__*




The truth of the matter is this my braddha. Senator/Doctor Josh Green from Kona slipped this into the bill. It has nothing to do with "Pot Doctors", and everything to do with liquidating the Blue Card holders of their options be taking away their blue cards upon re-newel. Dr. Green knows it's near impossible to get a Primary Care Physician on the Big Island. Let alone a Primary Care Physicians who will sign you up to this program. Though Josh Green acts like an advocate for medical cannabis, nothing could be further from the truth! WE have one chance and one chance only, the next legislative season to get that changed. Can you see what a joke our medical cannabis program has become because of a all the years 'Public Safety' ,was making the calls. So now the Health Dept. is set to grab control in 2015, and Josh Green implements this crap into the bill to cripple the program once again. I'm willing to say he probably has a paper trail that leads right to a leading pharmaceutical company,and that is why he does what he does. I mean can anyone be that crazy without some sort of compensation?


*_*





*


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the new changes are a bunch of bullshit. 
Primary Care Provider is primarily an insurance term, and I can almost guarantee that any sort of healthcare program that receives federal or state funds will not be recommending mmj as they find NO medicinal value in it.

This way they can disqualify 90% of mmj card holders, and the police can ramp up eradication efforts once again as there would be many known growers who no longer can get a card. 

I don't really see any positive value of restricting access any further.


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 2, 2013)

grassified said:


> cruz those look like the things I used in biology 101 lab in college to take DNA samples, how do you use them in gardening?


Pollen and or seed storage, that's about it I think.


----------



## pepperbelly (Jul 2, 2013)

its my civil duty to plant for mankind period ..... checkout http://www.khon2.com/2013/07/02/plant-a-koa-tree-honor-a-fallen-soldier/ .... i have two sons active military and if one or both is kia or whatever , sorry but i dont oblige by runnin out and participating in this , i get that its a good thing and can honor in a special way , just using this example with KOA , it like our medicine has value beyond comprehension.

when will we { mankind } ever effin learn from our mistakes .... theres a critical balance between us and what is natural on this planet and its in jeopardy. im not a doom and gloom bitch ass either , dont get me wrong. but we gotta speak up to these fucks like josh thats a loose cannon if i ever saw one. i hope they share the aerial surveillance photos from the other day ; with the powers that be , enjoy the variety of wonderful Indigenous plants on this property , you name it , its probably here growing , veggies to palms , and yeah i go to work, pay my taxes , yadda ,yadda , yadda .... i gotta figure out a way to take it to the next level publicly in its positive light.

peace.+ love


----------



## Sheckster (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th of July all~


----------



## redskins43 (Jul 5, 2013)

started my grow, outdoor, royal dwarf auto flower, just one seed...very short, and not sure if getting enough light...moved it to above the rail of my back patio, facing southeast....used organic soil, deep 15 inch pot and a plant food i cannot think of the name, i am not at home. it has growth but not very fast and seems limp but the stem is straight...only 1/2 inch... planted on 6/27. hopefully we will see more sun this way.


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope everyone had one mean 4th of July... just wanted to share some week 4 pics from earlier in the week. Had to string up the c99 due to her stretch. Other than that all is good. Alohaz!!!


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 6, 2013)

what side you liking better so far 808killahz?


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 6, 2013)

HPS is for sure putting out bigger buds. However the led looks like it will be putting out some denser stuff. hard to tell if its the light or just due to strain differences. i will have to eventually run the same strain under both lights to get a better idea.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bright Moments*...


----------



## grassified (Jul 7, 2013)

LED's look happier! great stuff 808



redskins43 said:


> started my grow, outdoor, royal dwarf auto flower, just one seed...very short, and not sure if getting enough light...moved it to above the rail of my back patio, facing southeast....used organic soil, deep 15 inch pot and a plant food i cannot think of the name, i am not at home. it has growth but not very fast and seems limp but the stem is straight...only 1/2 inch... planted on 6/27. hopefully we will see more sun this way.


I grew autoflower outdoors once here, the thing was literally a 1 inch tall plant, no joke! yielded a solid gram  it was the coolest, most boring little plant ever! Stayed happy all the way up till week 8 when i harvested. Wish I still had pics, there may be some way back in this thread under my old forum account.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 10, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not much action lately!!!!!!!! I wish I had better but I am fucking pissed that I didn't do it like I should have. at least I go tone going strong. I take pix soon of dat one. actually I get couple but da one is da1 so shoooooootz. a hui hou, maluhia ka po!!!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2013)

Dyna widow

Blue Hawaiian

There's some live action for ya.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 10, 2013)

yee yeee yeeee live akshun!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2013)

Second beam on the greenhouse is up! Crappy hurricane weather today - hot muggy gray and windy!





CHeers,
Mo


----------



## Impman (Jul 10, 2013)

wish I was in hawaii ^^^^ love all the pics. What amazing color in the Hawaiian sun


----------



## 808HI (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's some blue hawaiians going down today
do u guys water the day of harvest? Just curious, cause I did this morning. Going for the long cure again. Alojahz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 10, 2013)

808HI said:


> Here's some blue hawaiians going down todayView attachment 2732117View attachment 2732119View attachment 2732120
> do u guys water the day of harvest? Just curious, cause I did this morning. Going for the long cure again. Alojahz


In smaller pots like yours I usually let them get bone dry before harvest. If they ain't got any smell to them though then I'll water them so they start stinkin' up. Then CHOP CHOP.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2013)

One of my Mulanje x MozPoz crosses has red stems and four-fingered leaves. Any suggestions on special handling for her?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2013)

Better pictures from this morning. Might have to raise the roof for this one. Dyna widow





Blue Hawaiian


----------



## 808HI (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn that widow is reaching for the stars. Can't wait till mine gets thrown outside. Cherry Braddah Dyna. Yo spliff, much love for the rep. Right back atcha Braddah. My suggestion to u Braddah mo, send em to Hawaii and see how they grow


----------



## 808HI (Jul 10, 2013)

Ewa vs. Kahaluu 
only thing good about Ewa was the one week earlier harvest due to the amount of sunlight they get I that side. I 
think the one grown in Kahaluu filled in better. U guys decide and lmk what u guys think. Both plants exact same age and thrown 
outside on the same day. Shoots braddahs. Alojahz
10 days and counting


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 10, 2013)

well I shouldn't be asking if I can't show something too  first up is what a male looks like here when he is allllll pau using up his nut sacks. I chopped this male after taking pix, but not before making sure I used him 



and here is my big biatch I was talking about. she is the only one that didn't go apeshit on me because I put them out too early, well her and the next one you will see. this one has another month at least. she is rootbound and there is nothing to do but ride it out. cheeeee fucking huuuuuu!!!


looking forward to smoking this one soon. she is a spicy mutherfucker. she started flower about a few weeks after I put her out. bud lights baby  


this one is for surfd and east. twisted sister #3. I wasn't able to keep the clone bro, but I am hoping u don't mind but I made seeds with my schrom frost male I had going at the time. this pix is a few months old. I am strictly hobby grower bro, so no worries, I not planning on giving out seeds, just growing um out and tasting the next generation. TS3 was good bro, better than I thought at first. sticky, chunky, almost like the Poison OG but with a more waxy-ish (in a good way) flavor. good job bro, I get some beans to east then if you like he going have um. aloha brothers.


finally, the money shot. if you can grow this plant in your yard then you know how wet it is here. that is why it is very difficult to get things to full maturity here. but I try lol. ok, aloha, that's it for now, malama pono, a hui hou, enjoy the beautiful Hawaii day. lucky us mutherfuckers live Hawaii  who would have ever thought that phrase would make soooo much more sense now in my olding age haha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell yeah...Nice plants. 32 gallon trashcans are cheaper than 20 gallon pots..might as well


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is a pic of the Malawi trees from last year:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 11, 2013)

damn, nice plants man!


----------



## grassified (Jul 11, 2013)

Aw man mohican stop making me jealous! how is the smoke on those?


My little ACE zamaldelica at 1.5 weeks since they popped. This is one of the 2 smaller ones, the other 4 are 2x the size! These guys grow so fast. I experimented putting this guy on the roof,bad idea! didn't know it gets so hot up there hehe, shes recovering nicely though


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2013)

Paranoid and racy while numbing your face!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 12, 2013)

Good looking plants. Weather should hold for us.


Highhawyn! said:


> well I shouldn't be asking if I can't show something too  first up is what a male looks like here when he is allllll pau using up his nut sacks. I chopped this male after taking pix, but not before making sure I used him
> 
> View attachment 2732353
> 
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 12, 2013)

Love summer


----------



## grassified (Jul 13, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Love summerView attachment 2734515



Looking absolutely amazing as always, what a pretty sativa tree.

pot size? soil mix? pre-veg indoors? strain? Looks thai to me

keep up the awesome pics guys!


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice looking plants everyone. I been away from mines since last month, so it should be interesting to see how the blumat system held up for that time. 
Won a free pack of lemonstomper x deadhead og somehow while I was gone and something else I forgot. might have to
just convert my veg tent into all ggg and bodhi stuff soon.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 13, 2013)

grassified said:


> pot size? soil mix? pre-veg indoors? strain? Looks thai to me


Chem91 x Willie Nelson from Gage Green Genetics started outdoors in April. 300 gallon smart pot with amended cinder soil. BOOM BABY!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty dam god Splif. It is Chem 91 Afghan Haze. That one is a 200 gal here is the 300. Aloha Those clones are great.


----------



## grassified (Jul 13, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Chem91 x Willie Nelson from Gage Green Genetics started outdoors in April. 300 gallon smart pot with amended cinder soil. BOOM BABY!


Whats in the amended cinder soil and what ratios? Also red or black cinders? I heard u cant grow in red cinders for some reason. I have been hearing a lot lately about GGG and I see nothing but great reviews I am gonna check em out.










East Hawaii said:


> Pretty dam god Splif. It is Chem 91 Afghan Haze. That one is a 200 gal here is the 300. Aloha Those clones are great.View attachment 2735625


I can't believe these plants have half indica genetics in them! amazing! Must be the hawaiian energy turning them sativa. Well done gentlemen, update us all on that soil mix! Gotta love Hawaiian perlite


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 13, 2013)

My bad homie thought you weren't going to be on for awhile so I answered for ya. 

I've been perching on your journals. Great work. I'm just going to leave the ?'s to you so I don't confuse anyone heh heh  


Aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't hesitate on Gage Green..two words, straight fyah.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 13, 2013)

What's the difference between jam and jelly? 
You can't jelly your dick down a girls throat.
Aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't worry about confusing people most of us are very confused anyway. So don't be shy.


SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My bad homie thought you weren't going to be on for awhile so I answered for ya.
> 
> I've been perching on your journals. Great work. I'm just going to leave the ?'s to you so I don't confuse anyone heh heh
> 
> ...


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 14, 2013)

Soil mix is a red and black cinder mixed with dirt, I buy it mixed from Puna rock. Fert, is one bag E-z Green, lime and 5lbs bone, some Azomite


grassified said:


> Whats in the amended cinder soil and what ratios? Also red or black cinders? I heard u cant grow in red cinders for some reason. I have been hearing a lot lately about GGG and I see nothing but great reviews I am gonna check em out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grassified (Jul 14, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Soil mix is a red and black cinder mixed with dirt, I buy it mixed from Puna rock. Fert, is one bag E-z Green, lime and 5lbs bone, some Azomite


Do you know if puna rock uses just regular hawaiian red dirt/top soil?

Also check this out guys, a guy has prints of Maui Wowie grown in Hana in the 70's. Pretty cool check it out! http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/art/3915798101.html Look at how fat those buds are! 

All this damn race-mixin' with weed has lead to a serious downgrade in our weed quality i'm convinced.

Might pick up some myself!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 14, 2013)

well more from actually IN Hawaii nah, jus joke. these are the malawixnl5hazexsensistarmolokaifrost that I had. a friend made the Malawi side and I did the rest. I thought it was part of my rhinowreck crosses but no way as she is spicy as hell. I may have to take her soon as I spotted a couple small mouldy bud leaves. either way I am looking forward to the smoke. aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 14, 2013)

clones are my mamma frost that are just looking better now. the budding pix are my schromxfrost seedlings that I pollenated with that rhinowreck cross male seen in my last post. thousands of seeds means that I will have plenty should the shit hit the fan. not the most ideal situation especially if one is trying to seek sensimillia but I am never one to complain about making seeds. good luck to all you fuckers finishing shit out soon. don't let the borer beetles bite too hard and try not to get lost in the powdery mildew. other than that fuck the bullshit, grow it smoke it live it love it. a hui fucking hou.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 14, 2013)

also threw some new beans I got from a friend in some watah. looking forward to seeing wat dey look like. gonna be da fiyahh I am shua. cheeee aloha suuuupe no scahed um go get um checkers n pogo OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 16, 2013)

well the fat headed biatch had to come down because of rain. she was just too thick to finish properly. ill take a pix of the dry khola. she is easily the biggest khola I have ever grown indoor or out. not the biggest plant, but that top was THICK lol. shootz


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 17, 2013)

Aloha all island growers i recently got my blue card and am stoked to finally be legal.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 17, 2013)

Alojahz, welcome to the forum budznsudz.


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you 808HI for the warm welcome!


----------



## cruz808 (Jul 17, 2013)

Right on fellas, Looking good... Keep it mean green!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 18, 2013)

as danny couch would say "iiiiiiiii llllOOOOoovvvvvveee Haaawaiiiiiii, IIIIiiiiii loooooooooveeee Hawaii!!!!" chheeeeee huuuuuuuuu love dis fucking place


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2013)

Just topped some of my plants in the hot sun and the smell sent me back to Maui 1975. God I love being alive and tending Gods green earth


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 19, 2013)

Couple pics

Docs OG - Lost my clones while I was gone.






Phosphate Diezel Dawg












GSC






Purple OG #18


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 19, 2013)

So how did the blumats work for ya, Kalo?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 19, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> So how did the blumats work for ya, Kalo?


They kept the outdoor stuff alive for 17 days hooked up to a 10 gal reservoir. I threw a bunch of clones in 1 gal pots in my veg. tent last minute and I guess they stayed too wet and I lost 5 of them. I didnt have a chance to dial them in before I left, so I lost 4 nice Plushberry x True Blueberry clones I was excited about growing and lost my only Doc's OG clone. I dusted a few branches of the Doc's OG I have in flower with some male Doc's pollen, so I will get a few beans out of her. 

I still had a good 10 plants in the tent that did survive so all is not lost. I need the space to start a couple cherry puff, grape puff, and the lotus larry.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 19, 2013)

Me no want dem come and take, me no want dem come and take stay away. Green harvest everyday. Fucker are out in Kahaluu. Flew right over my ridge line. Made two circles, then headed to kaaaaaaaaaawa. Sorry, I get one small kine speech impediment shoots braddahs, eh Dyna, this blue Hawaiian is killah too. Alojahz braddahss


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 19, 2013)

My honey girl...


----------



## 808HI (Jul 19, 2013)

Look at that frost.cherry Braddah spliff.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 19, 2013)

I know i've been staring all day...Aloha

[video=youtube_share;vI5GUczT1vY]http://youtu.be/vI5GUczT1vY[/video]


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 19, 2013)

Is that the bright moments, spliff? Looks fucking delicious.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 20, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Is that the bright moments, spliff? Looks fucking delicious.


Yes it is kalo! That one is leaning towards the OG. Smells like lemon cake and fuel!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 22, 2013)

Flo x Jack Herer...


----------



## sundreams53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Has anyone grown b.o.g. seeds either the original bubblegum or grape punch? Thinking of ordering them but only two sites I found were gypsys and the seed depot, don't know much about these two companies.


----------



## korsouberde (Jul 23, 2013)

do you have iguanas in Hawaii? How do you protect against them?

i'd say placing a cage around the bucket, but how do you guys avoid iguanas outdoors? any tips?


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 23, 2013)

Today was a good day, a very important seed popped. Seems to be the most popular strain at the moment, girl scout cookies.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 24, 2013)

@Sundreams...Bog and the seed depot are good choices, I'd try not to order from Gypsy unless I had to......


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 24, 2013)

budznsudz said:


> Today was a good day, a very important seed popped. Seems to be the most popular strain at the moment, girl scout cookies.


Who's the breeder? I have a GSC from cali connection about 1 month in to flower, its putting out some heavy flowers so far but not really sure what to think of it so far, no really distinct smell but lots of frost.


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is that seedlings older sister, a few more weeks and she should be ready. smells strong and pulling more of an og and candy kinda smell.


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 24, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Who's the breeder? I have a GSC from cali connection about 1 month in to flower, its putting out some heavy flowers so far but not really sure what to think of it so far, no really distinct smell but lots of frost.


Bagseed from awhile back when i first ever heard of girl scout cookies. 3 seeds were found all in the same little nug. It was definately my lucky day.


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 25, 2013)

C99 coming down this weekend....


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 27, 2013)

hello all. first time grower here. just ordered seeds online. outdoor guerilla grow close by. southeast corner of BI. gunna start reading this whole thread from page 1. any other forums specific to hawaii growers? couldnt find any others via google.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 27, 2013)

What seeds did you order? Just ask any of your questions here.....


----------



## norcal1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey everyone in Hawaii. Please any experienced Hawaiian growers throw me info: Im a veteran grower, done many years of serious indoor growing in a cold weather state.. and also yrs of outdoor here in Cali. Cali is really where its at for large yields outdoor...with experience one can yield 5-10lbs a plant. However my wife and I are dying to move to Hawaii and i'm betting that I will be sacrificing yields per plant, being that here we get less than an inch of rainfall per month in summer(so less clouds). So the info i'm after is anything like how good can u yield on a winter crop if started under supplemental lights.. , need for a greenhouse?, how big a yield have u or have u heard of ppl yielding per plant in summer? Any time of the year it sucks for a crop? is there a max sized plant allowed? What amount can u get away with in a backyard without getting the law inforcement visiting u? What is the avg price of a wholesale unit..grower to buyer? How easy (hypothetically) is it to find a buyer for your medicine..say like on Kauai? and with the july ammendments to the med marijuana program in HI, what difference is there now with the medical mar. program now in the hands of the board of health.. does that mean the law enforcement wont mess with med. growers as much or to what degree? thanks anyone who will clue me in.. John


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 27, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> What seeds did you order? Just ask any of your questions here.....


white widow and ak47 from dutchseedbank.com. i just dont know how to break in to the local community to start to find a way to develop trusted relationships because eventually i want to go large and sell sell sell within a few years. its my dream to make an independent living at this. i know, i know... get in line heh heh...


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 27, 2013)

norcal1 said:


> Hey everyone in Hawaii. Please any experienced Hawaiian growers throw me info: Im a veteran grower, done many years of serious indoor growing in a cold weather state.. and also yrs of outdoor here in Cali. Cali is really where its at for large yields outdoor...with experience one can yield 5-10lbs a plant. However my wife and I are dying to move to Hawaii and i'm betting that I will be sacrificing yields per plant, being that here we get less than an inch of rainfall per month in summer(so less clouds). So the info i'm after is anything like how good can u yield on a winter crop if started under supplemental lights.. , need for a greenhouse?, how big a yield have u or have u heard of ppl yielding per plant in summer? Any time of the year it sucks for a crop? is there a max sized plant allowed? What amount can u get away with in a backyard without getting the law inforcement visiting u? What is the avg price of a wholesale unit..grower to buyer? How easy (hypothetically) is it to find a buyer for your medicine..say like on Kauai? and with the july ammendments to the med marijuana program in HI, what difference is there now with the medical mar. program now in the hands of the board of health.. does that mean the law enforcement wont mess with med. growers as much or to what degree? thanks anyone who will clue me in.. John


hey if you need an apprentice/intern with some local connections/knowledge who will work hard for relatively cheap, let me know via pm. ive lived here 2 years and am mad motivated to learn from someone with your experience. motivated like a fat kid on cake right? big island southeast


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 28, 2013)

couldn't get any finished shots as I fucked up and kept her full instead of breaking her down. she was too fat for outdoors. I am not liking my grow this year as the flavors are not coming in since I had to pull too early. time to search for an outdoor strain. maybe thai, maybe African, we see. and to the guy above, good luck bro, check out OldHaole's thread on Icmag. most of your questions can be answered there, probably not as much here. everything is variable and to make it here, it needs to be crip and be sent to Oahu or Maui. Kauai too if you can find a spot there, but good luck on that as only millionaires can afford there anymore. aloha John, malama pono.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 28, 2013)

Need some help guys. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 28, 2013)

got the same problem, usally wait and water less or more. could be the strain.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 28, 2013)

Fuckers are flying hard today. All day over Kahaluu and headed towards north shore. Fuck green harvest, fuck all people with authority. How's that saying go, positions of power usually attract people on power trips. All the while their laughing at us like we're the criminals.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 29, 2013)

808HI said:


> Need some help guys. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Is that indoor? What is you temperature like? Make sure your pots are not holding too much water.

Hope you're all ready for some rain...I brought all my girls off the hill just to be safe, tough on the back.


----------



## grassified (Jul 29, 2013)

Highhawyn! said:


> couldn't get any finished shots as I fucked up and kept her full instead of breaking her down. she was too fat for outdoors. I am not liking my grow this year as the flavors are not coming in since I had to pull too early. time to search for an outdoor strain. maybe thai, maybe African, we see.



Currently searching for the same thing. what strain was this that didn't finish?

I got some ace guatemala and zamaldelica, seedsman mama thai and tsco congo genetics (mostly congo pointe noire hybrids), I thought some of these would be mold resistant, I will let you know how they do.




808HI said:


> Fuckers are flying hard today. All day over Kahaluu and headed towards north shore. Fuck green harvest, fuck all people with authority. How's that saying go, positions of power usually attract people on power trips. All the while their laughing at us like we're the criminals.



Honestly I think they like us small time OD growers, without us they wouldn't get to fly around all day playing hide n seek with peoples medicine.


----------



## norcal1 (Jul 29, 2013)

808HI said:


> Need some help guys. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


looks like maybe overwatering or possible after effects of spraying them with something.. one thing I will tell u too is that plant is getting really poor lighting.. is this a greenhouse or indoors and what light. ..and how far away from the bulb? Anyone at all able to comment on my original post? price of a wholesale unit? whats with this 'short growing season'... too humid/rainy outdoors in fall? what % of the month thru the yr is sunny ? winter mostly cloudy...? what are the biggest plants u guys have heard of grown outdoors there? thanks


----------



## Puna Bud (Jul 29, 2013)

808HI said:


> Fuckers are flying hard today. All day over Kahaluu and headed towards north shore. Fuck green harvest, fuck all people with authority. How's that saying go, positions of power usually attract people on power trips. All the while their laughing at us like we're the criminals.


if you truly don't like Greenharvest , then call you local politician and ask if he supports it? Then give him reasons why he shouldn't support it! Law Enforcement in Hawaii has to local lawmakers shaking in their shoes. Of course the cops don't want to see Pot Prohibition go away. There is to much money in it right now and it has corrupted law enforcement and that has allowed them to make easy money thru seizures of cannabis! Do you know arresting cops get a % of the cannabis haul? The system is set up where they make money off of busts. They aren't gonna be willing to give up their Xmas money so easily. That's why it's up to use to vote in progressive politicians who will help the cannabis cause. Time for the old Dinosaurs to hit the fucking road! It's time we stop paying heir tabs at Hostess bars!


----------



## indyboarder57 (Jul 29, 2013)

808HI.... with your pics I have some opinions on what your plants might be hurting from. 
1. *Heat stress*- some of your frindges on the outer part of the leaves are ever so slightly curlin up. I know Hawaii has been warm and humid lately, a strong exhaust and ossilating fans are a most for indoors. (as I am sure you know)... But, it looks like you have Mylar on your walls, I recently just switched to Mylar and then took it down; because I noticed some *hot spots* burning my plant. 
2. *Overwatering/Lack proper drainaige:* I have had this bear claw thing happen to me before when I used FOFF mixed with cinder, even with a 50.50 ratio, my stuff would take forever to drain and I noticed the soil didn't seem to get enough air. Thus, I have switched to Promix Bx with coarse perlite. I use 50.50 and the stuff is awesome and light. 
3. pH *Lock out-*I would flush with properly phed water, check your runoff with a TDS meter and see what your ppm's are. When I finally got my TDS meter, it helped out greatly whenever I would test my run off or nute batches. 

This is just my opinion, but I have personally bear-clawed, pH fuck ups and nute burns, I should receive a damn black belt. But once I finally brought the proper tools (pH meter and TDS) and kept a personal grow journal ( in a compisition notebook lol). Cheers.

PS- WTF is with this tropical storm being named Flossie??? They must be using an ebonics name book, watch, next one will be "Ja Rule".


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 29, 2013)

Didn't get much rain and wind. Here is the same Chem91 Afghan Haze X Willie Nelson


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 29, 2013)

1st time making some bubble hash.... not too shabby!


C99 bubble hash


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2013)

Half way done with the framing of the greenhouse:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 29, 2013)

808killahz said:


> 1st time making some bubble hash.... not too shabby!
> 
> View attachment 2755795
> C99 bubble hash


Dude nice job. Where you got those jars from?


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 30, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Dude nice job. Where you got those jars from?


Thanks! Got them off eBay.... oil slick stacks. $15 for three plus a hard plastic container to seal them in. Works pretty good!


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 2, 2013)

Hope everyone survived Tropical Storm Floozie !!
My ganja plants survived but my tomato plants got hammered!
I did notice a little decay on the main cola of my Pure Kush, so I guess I'll discontinue that pheno..
It sure has been fucking humid since that storm passed..


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 3, 2013)

Hard work, that's all it takes...


----------



## budznsudz (Aug 3, 2013)

A cherry pie cut i recently rooted, and some unknown sativas in flower.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow long time since I have been on this thread, been thinking of moving back to Hi, lol but still not sure yet


----------



## norcal1 (Aug 4, 2013)

recently did some cherry pie, not impressed, low high and low nose after curing. What are u guys seeing are the best mold resistant strains in Hawaii. i'd say that besides a strain having mold resistance genetically, some good strains for humididty would be those which tend to form more 'individual' buds. Vs. , strains which form long compound buds. Agent orange, NYCxg13, are examples of strain forming many individuals, though strains like Chronic (serious seeds) or Bubba Kush or Bubba Kush pre 98 would probably be terrible for humidity since they tend to grow fewer buds/colas but that are really big,long compound buds......vs. many many ping pong ball sized single buds. Makes sense huh, u usually see the mold in the colas which are large compound buds. So in California the Kush'es and OG crosses are in most demand. What is in most demand in Hawaii... I heard strains from the white family. Anyone living on Maui? We think we're wanting to move there...besides Oahu is appears to have less rainfall/humidity and more % sunshine (like in Kehei) at least according to citydata.com.


----------



## norcal1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh btw Rookie808, I attempted to PM you but couldn't figure out how to do that or what to download, ive never tried it before...


----------



## indyboarder57 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Norcal, I cannot speak for everyone in Hawai'i, obviously, but I live on the Big Island, where we get tons of rain and constant high humidity ( 60%+), unless you live southern parts or in Kona. But, I would agree as far as alot of guys do grow a variation of "white widow" hybrids, but I have come across lots of strains from indoor growers (primarily indica dom), as well as outdoor growers ( i would say more sativa dom). 
I personally run hybrids that tend to lean more on the sativa side, if I don't, my indica dom hybrids or strains that are meant for low RH just bud rot to shit. I personally cannot afford a dehumidifier that would properly do the job, electricity is expensive as shit here in the islands. Get ready for some hefty electric bills. 

My favorite strains to grow so far in my climate are: Diesel (from a friend, old school strain), Grape god (tends to mold if I do not watch it and provide it proper aeration techniques), and NL #5. Lol, and I am growin a WWxBig Bud too.


----------



## grassified (Aug 6, 2013)

Sheckster said:


> Hope everyone survived Tropical Storm Floozie !!
> My ganja plants survived but my tomato plants got hammered!
> I did notice a little decay on the main cola of my Pure Kush, so I guess I'll discontinue that pheno..
> It sure has been fucking humid since that storm passed..








Hey anyone know of some genetics that are well suited to hawaii's photoperiod (outdoor)? Something good for short season like maybe early pearl cus it has hawaiian genetics.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 6, 2013)

a friend made some hash.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it true that making f2 seeds will help acclimate a strain to the environment it is bred and grown in? Or does it just open up the variety in the selecting process? I made docs OG f2 seeds and I also crossed the male with my 2 phosphate diesel dawg phenos hoping to transfer some of the Doc's mold-resistance and structure over to the PDD's. The PDD is a beautiful, greasy strain but its been sucking outside for me this year due to this high humidity and lack of trade winds.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2013)

The African Malawi and Mulanje F2 seeds grew much better this year. I think it definitely makes them adapt to the new environment more after each successive generation.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 6, 2013)

Hawyn..Nice hash brudder! What bag kind of bags did your friend use to get those chestnuts? I,e. brand name of the bags

Yeah for sure it helps..F2's open up a treasure chest of phenotypes also. Totally worth it to F2 dank...but that's just me?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 6, 2013)

Shit now I gotta find some hash pictures...







This picture of the mohabi desert will just have to do..haha just kidding Blue Dream 22 micron FRESH outta the bag. For everyone who says you can't get quality out of the last bag


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 6, 2013)

G-13 Ice Wax...attempt


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2013)

That is a desert where I want to get stuck!


----------



## budznsudz (Aug 7, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookies almost ready to pull. The sativas are starting to purple cannot wait for my meds to be ready. Smokin on some Mr. Nice right now. Closest strain i got to smoking hash buds ive came across in awhile, ahhh how i miss the old school hash plants....


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 12, 2013)

Hope everyone got a chance to watch this on CNN last night... 
*WEED: A Dr. Sanjay Gupta Special Report*
[video=youtube;c-bYi-LkDTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-bYi-LkDTo[/video]


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 12, 2013)

cheee I wish was mines but nope lol at least I got to smoke some. not killer stuff but good enough foa get wrecked. it doesn't bubble lol but she go. the bags were bubblemans bags. 3 set cant remember the microns of the numbers k wait let me ask.....125, 73 25 with one of them being the catch bag. bubblematic so no stirring for my friend. just turn the knob and run. my stuff comes out better because of the quality but my friend gets quantity with all his outdo stuff. basically mines tastes better, and he has more lol I not sure what I would pick if I had the choice at this point in my pakalolo life lol. 

I have been growing out soooo many hybrids that mine are like f11s already nah. honestly I taste so much good shit and so much bad shit around, I just rather smoke my own. rarely do I find other people's smoke that I enjoy more than my own, it happens but not as often as one would think. it could be my circle, as I am not out to meet too many new people but at the same time I ready to buy uncles dollar weed cause its so cheap. not until I run out of my schwag anyways.  

my outdo is getting rot. not all of it but waaay too early for it. i guess i will try to salvage wat get but if not then fuck it, i might just make hash out of it. count that as a part of my concentrates which count the same as dry bud. aloha malama pono a hui hou drive fast suuuuuuuuuuuupeeeeeeeee.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, HPD decided to let everyone know that GH is out and about till wednesday here on the Big Island. Hope you guys are all within your numbers. Stay safe.

Thanks to the lack of trades and high humidity I am well within my numbers and I keep my shit camouflaged.

I dont get why they enforce the eastside so hard, when we voted for lowest priority enforcement of cannabis. Seems like puna is the highest priority in the state. 

http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/sections/tribune-herald-news-flash/pot-choppers-flying-puna.html


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I dont get why they enforce the eastside so hard, when we voted for lowest priority enforcement of cannabis. Seems like puna is the highest priority in the state.


State law supercedes county law.... NEA (State of Hawaii) doesn't have to respect the county laws..
I'd imagine Puna is the highest priority because that's where a majority of the weed is being grown!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2013)

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold:






Mulanje Gold x Mozambique Poison:






TGA Ace of Spades:






Greenhouse:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 14, 2013)

I just lost my _powdery mildew_ virginity...
Never seen it before moving here to BI.. 
Ironically it is only on the leaves of my Sativa dominant strains (Strawberry Cough Grapefruit Diesel & Strawberry Cough Ape Dawg)... 

I had to dump the C99 pheno I had going because of bud rot.. 
So far only the Blue Bubba and Blue Truth are showing resistance to mostly everything including bugs, bud rot, powdery mildew, and humidity induced issues...

All my strains have been resisting bugs... 
I have a garden with tomatoes, 5 kinds of chili peppers, thai & Italian basil, lemongrass, etc... 
and it has tons of bugs... And my MMJ plants are only 5 feet away...
I don't know if the insects prefer the vegetables over the MMJ.. always had the opposite effect before for me


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 15, 2013)

Fuck the system..I'm keeping it *green *
*
**

*


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 15, 2013)

Dyna widow.... keeping it pink and green


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 19, 2013)

*A bit of history:*
At a 1997 Vancouver Hemp conference, Watson spoke of his research. His main focus was to stop growers from cloning nor being able to create any seeds, from strains being bred in Amsterdam. The funding for this research came partially from the Dutch Government, the rest from DEA. Watson had been busted for growing in Santa Cruz California 3-20-85 and resurfaced in Amsterdam to start his seed company Cultivator&#8217;s Choice. DEA supported the Skunkman&#8217;s application for a license to grow for research in Holland, even though they should have been extraditing him back to Cali for his 1985 in Santa Cruz grow bust! DEA endorsement was so strong that he was the first to be granted a permit in Holland when several universities and domestic research groups with PHD&#8217;s and legitimate reasons for research were denied! The Dutch government even supplied three greenhouses for Dr. Frankenbeanstein to do his heinous experiments, while normal Dutch growers lost all their equipment and had to serve murder-like sentences at that time! Dutch seed companies have become the Monsanto of the cannabis seed industry, and hope to make us all seed junkies at $20 a seed.!
The license gave Hortapharm/Skunkman/DEA control over what researchers are allowed access to pedigreed seeds of predictable quality! The object is to patent up every possible combination of cannabinoids and terpenes with efficacy for every possible disease they can treat, and every possible genetic sequence! Once ready to make the move, they will shut down every medical cannabis grower for patent fraud, and those they can&#8217;t will be run out when they produce a more effective product for significantly less than $250 an ounce the growers are getting! The Skunkman&#8217;s company Hortapharm, is the only private organization approved by the Drug Enforcement Agency to supply genetics to researchers to this day!
Gibberillen is a natural growth stimulant, that also changes the sex in plants, male to female, female to male. First discovered in the 1930's by researchers looking for hormones to stop elongation of the stem during early growth stages of rice and prevent crop failures due to to drought or excessive rain, during early growth stages. After many years of research, in the 1950's, gibberillens were found that had the optimum of success in treating this problem. This is also when researchers discovered that gibberillens had beneficial effects on many food crops, increasing their yields ten fold! Professor Carlson of Midwestern University created sonic bloom in the late 70's, using gibberillens and fertilizers, that when applied to crops , then bombarded with sonic waves at a specific frequency, produced yields in most crops that were increased 4-10 fold!
The discovery of the effects of gibberillens were first noted by Sues who discovered the product in the early 80's, and tried it as sold by Carlson for increasing his gardens yield by using their product and playing (Music) to his plants. It worked! It not only increased his yields but produced a few seeds in his stable of pure females plants! The ingredient was gibberillens! After using the product several times, he has seeds in every crop there after. Confused as to why, his research discovered the main active ingredient was gibberillen. After using this for several years, he noticed that depending on when you sprayed gibberillens that there would be a few seeds or a large amount of seeds! Size was pretty much increased every time. From these experiments he discovered that pure stable female plants could be sprayed at the (right) times, and produce a few a few male stamens that would create, exact duplicates of the mother and would be feminized seeds, sprouting out as females every seed!
At that 1997 Vancouver Hemp conference Master Grower Seus met Watson and explained his discovery and findings on gibberillens. That information went back with Dr Frankenbeanstein, and when he got back to Amsterdam he called it his own invention and from there came the feminized seed phenomenon.. Watson sold his new discovery to all takers. One Dutch seed bank even claim that it is their own invention, I guess cause the bought the formula from Skunkman? Over application of gibberillens cause smaller and less vigorous seed! The habit of not letting them fully finish, the seeds are grey, in distinct and hard to sprout.
Recently Dr Frankenbeanstein testified at another conference in Canada against the use of industrial hemp in Canada! GW Pharm/Hortapharm are scared of the hemp industry, why? You see, low industrial hemp produces GW&#8217;s miracle drug, CBD as a by product! There is primariy one gene that tells a plant to be either a primary CBD producer or a primary THC producer! The Bd gene produces the enzyme that converts cannabigerol into CBD, and the gene Bt gene produces enzyme that converts cannabigerl into THC. If a plant inherits a Bt gene from each parent it will only produce low cannabigerol of CBD, and visa versa if it gets a Bd gene from each parent. If it receives a Bd from one parent, and Bt from another, it will be roughly 50/50 chemotype, but this is not true breeding. Most herb in the med clubs is homozygous for BT, meaning that it does not produce appreciable amounts of CBD. Since CBD actually blocks the psychoactive effects of THC, it was selected against by American breeders, even though it is extremely effective in boosting the medical efficacy of cannabis, especially with regards to degenerative nervous condition, without any psychoactivity! CBD by itself has also been shown to be very effective in treating anxiety disorders with effectiveness of valium and other benzo drugs, without the extreme addictiveness and potential for overdose! Valium and benzos are the most dangerous drugs to detox from! Their withdrawal many times worse than crack or heroin!,
The only time cannabis users ever really had assess to a higher level of CBD was with hashish farmed with populations with varying ratios of Bd and Bt genes! So as it stands now, CBD is not available to any real extent to medical cannabis users! If industrial hemp farmers were to catch on, that they&#8217;re producing a very needed medicine, it will harm GW Pharm/Hortapharm!
In the UK all you hear is the dangers of the new Skunk-weed, that it leads to psychosis, that it drives people insane. Just a few years back it looked like cannabis laws in the UK were loosening. Cannabis was re-classified back down to level 2, it was the lowest priority for the police. Then all of a sudden this new Skunk strain is introduced causing mass hysteria and reefer madness, to the extent that cannabis is reclassified back up to level1! What happened?
One thing we know, the last thing that GWPharm/Hortapharm want is the medical cannabis scene catching hold as it has in California, and many other states in the US, in the UK! Hortapharm with the support of DEA and GW Pharm have introduce a geneticly engineered super strain of Skunkweed, that makes people paranoid, psychotic, and makes you completely stupid. If your not an experienced smoker you may not handle it well. First time smoker&#8217;s can be scared straight, never to use cannabis again! Remember chief lobbyist/ spokeperson for GW Pharm is an XDEA head!
Cannabis has only been illegal 72 years, it had all ways been legal. 100 years ago you could buy Cannabis Sativa Americana and Cannabis Indica extract from Parke Davis Pharmaceuticals at your local drug store! In fact in the early 20th century Parke Davis seed collectors introduced Indian sub-continent seed into Southern Appalachia to create Cannabis Americana of equal or greater potency to the Indian sub-continent product they were having difficulty importing due to disruption of shipping from world war one! Parke Davis collected seeds from India, Turkestan, and Nepal, and sent them back to be grown in the Blue Ridge mountains and Mexico! Parke Davis Scientist conducted blind trials on themselves and found the American product both more pleasant and more potent! Those heritage medical strains were selected from 100's of years of selective breeding legally! Nothing today comes close to the heirloom medical strains from that period. Anyone who states that the cannabis of today is stronger than yesteryear is dreaming. The pot they smoked in the tea pads of Harlem in the 1920's-30's was much better than any concocted strains today! Dr. Frankenbeanstein with the help of Rob Clarke, Mel Frank, Ed Rosenthal, Milla engineered the largest misinformation ripoff campaign in Cannabis history, that only diluted the original Ice Water technique by attaching the ancient dry seiving method, to confuse the origin of the now patented Ice Water Method. Attaching this seiving technique to the Ice Water method, enabled them to sell Nylon at wedding dress prices, but makes no sense! Due to their scam most of the bag product is no progress since it contains more fiber than old style quality dry seived Hash and lost taste and aroma!
In the Soumi LaValle book on hashish, you see first hand the seiving technique used by a Lebanese family in Baalbek , the different screening process is shown in it&#8217;s entirety, from that book came the idea for bags. In a dry seive you don&#8217;t release oils, so the naturals terepenes are in the hash, which is sticky. The bag technique releases the oils but only collects broken pieces of resin akin to kief not hash! The Lebanese women doing the seiving, could out perform 1000 people using bags. It wasn&#8217;t a revolutionary technique in hash making it was backward steps!
Yet clever Dutch and Canadian marketing sent out a huge learning curve, and people have been ruining there medicine ever since! This ripoff of a patent method will soon be settled in a Canadian court. I hate to burst your bubble but Milla and Bubbleman had nothing to do with inventing the Ice Water technique! A patent which made all traditional forms of processing cannabis obsolete. Dr Frankenbeans sold a patented method that did not belong to him, and laid the foundation for GW Pharmaceuticals, we all know that the first step of making Sativex is Ice Water Extraction! The damage that has been done to Cannabis is immeasurable! He even sold Mexican and Central American genetics, as well as Afghan genetics to GW, as his own!! A call to GW and we were told that David Watson and Robert C. Clarke no longer work there. Robert Clarke&#8217;s book on hashish, as well as Rosenthal, Cervantes, Mel Frank, all wrote in support of the fraud. You see those idiots go by one rule, all stoner&#8217;s are stupid, they feed on young stoner&#8217;s and medical patients with no cannabis knowledge. Since Dutch seed companies control the media and information, they feel that cannabis consumers will buy whatever they tell them to buy!
When old school ran the cannabis scene, you paid $30-50 an ounce for super Columbian gold and red, $60-75 an ounce for high altitude seedless Mexican sativa, $100 an ounce for the best Thai, $150 for Hawaiian so strong you thought you were on acid.! Now you pay $35 for one seed of Jack Herer, which is Mexican genetics. Ed Rosenthal sold our pot culture to the Dutch Monopoly, and now the Dutch seed companies are selling it back to us at $20 a seed!
By 2009, several old school pioneers whose books debunked all the myth and out right lying surrounding David Watson/Dr Frankenbeanstein. Dutch cannabis industry should thank Ronald Reagan by naming a sewer canal after him! Reagan shut us down, imprisoned for years, stripped of their wealth and left with nothing to defend themselves. In fact The Black Tuna gang leaders still in prison nearly 30 years, Brian Daniels the Thai Stick King recently released after 27 years. Howard Marks who no doubt sold a lot of cannabis, was a spoke in the Daniels wheel! They used the US Air force, Navy, and the Coast Guard to shut down the entire Caribbean, Gulf of Mexico, the Eastern and Western seaboard, to finally shut us down, but before we were shut down we had a baby, and that baby was called Home Grown American, from the seeds we brought back from Asia!
Watson&#8217;s claim that he was the breeder of California Orange debunked by Jerry Beisler&#8217;s book, The Bandit of Kabul. In the book Jerry shows his creation California Orange, and some of the earliest photos of outdoor grows known circa 1973-74, Jerry ran one of the earliest documented seed banks in California!
Without Ronald Reagan the Dutch cannabis industry would have never happened, the pot scene is an American phenomenon that spread around the globe!
It is just a matter of time before one of the medical states legalizes and taxes and regulates cannabis. In fact there is a bill being presented in California that would do just that! It would tax cannabis $50 an ounce! The Billions in revenue that would generate would cause other medical states to follow, remember folks we are in a depression! California legalization is the Dutch Cannabis industry&#8217;s worst nightmare. Once the coffee shops open in San Francisco, that will be the death of the Dutch ripoff scene. American seed banks will be able to operate openly on the world stage!
Organic land race American seed unpolluted by Dutch genetics will take over the market world wide!
The original strains are still available and wild cannabis still flourishes. American growers are going back to the original heirloom medical strains and creating there own hybrids. Most of the original American strains have been bred and re-bred, engineered and re-engineered by the Dutch seed companies, that at this point are useless to the breeder.
Monsanto terminator technology being applied to our beloved Cannabis by Dr. Frankenbeanstein at Hortapharm in Holland. Let me explain exactly what this means and use cotton as example!
In the cotton example, the goal is to develop a variety of cotton that will grow normal until the crop is almost mature. Then, and only then, a toxin will be produced in the (seed) embryos, specifically killing the entire next generation of seeds. The system has three components: 1. A gene for a toxin that will kill the seed late in development, but that will not kill any other part of the plant. 2. A method for allowing a plant breeder to grow several generations of cotton plants, already genetically-engineered to contain the seed-specific toxin gene, without any seeds dying. This is required to produce enough seeds to sell for farmers&#8217; to plant. 3. A method for activating the engineered seed- specific toxin gene after the farmer plants the seeds, so that the farmer&#8217;s second generation will be killed.. These three tasks are accomplished by engineering a series of genes, which are all transferred permanently to the plant, so that they are passed on via the normal reproduction of the plant.
Dr Frankenbeanstein threatened Skunk magazine to have all Dutch advertizing cancelled, which amount to 60% of their revenue, after printing part one of this article! This is the complete article. Skunk, High Times, Cannabis Culture, Weed-World in reality are trade pamphlets, that support the continuing rip off of our cannabis community by Hortapharm/GW Pharm/DEA, and the Dutch Cannabis Industry.
The one beacon of truth telling is Treating yourself magazine in our community. My only claim to fame being that I have always been a general in Lord Shiva&#8217;s Ganja Army. Bom Shiva Bom Shankar Joe Pietri
King of Nepal


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 19, 2013)

Puna Bud said:


> *A bit of history:*
> At a 1997 Vancouver Hemp conference, Watson spoke of his research. His main focus was to stop growers from cloning nor being able to create any seeds, from strains being bred in Amsterdam. The funding for this research came partially from the Dutch Government, the rest from DEA. Watson had been busted for growing in Santa Cruz California 3-20-85 and resurfaced in Amsterdam to start his seed company Cultivator&#8217;s Choice. DEA supported the Skunkman&#8217;s application for a license to grow for research in Holland, even though they should have been extraditing him back to Cali for his 1985 in Santa Cruz grow bust! DEA endorsement was so strong that he was the first to be granted a permit in Holland when several universities and domestic research groups with PHD&#8217;s and legitimate reasons for research were denied! The Dutch government even supplied three greenhouses for Dr. Frankenbeanstein to do his heinous experiments, while normal Dutch growers lost all their equipment and had to serve murder-like sentences at that time! Dutch seed companies have become the Monsanto of the cannabis seed industry, and hope to make us all seed junkies at $20 a seed.!
> The license gave Hortapharm/Skunkman/DEA control over what researchers are allowed access to pedigreed seeds of predictable quality! The object is to patent up every possible combination of cannabinoids and terpenes with efficacy for every possible disease they can treat, and every possible genetic sequence! Once ready to make the move, they will shut down every medical cannabis grower for patent fraud, and those they can&#8217;t will be run out when they produce a more effective product for significantly less than $250 an ounce the growers are getting! The Skunkman&#8217;s company Hortapharm, is the only private organization approved by the Drug Enforcement Agency to supply genetics to researchers to this day!
> Gibberillen is a natural growth stimulant, that also changes the sex in plants, male to female, female to male. First discovered in the 1930's by researchers looking for hormones to stop elongation of the stem during early growth stages of rice and prevent crop failures due to to drought or excessive rain, during early growth stages. After many years of research, in the 1950's, gibberillens were found that had the optimum of success in treating this problem. This is also when researchers discovered that gibberillens had beneficial effects on many food crops, increasing their yields ten fold! Professor Carlson of Midwestern University created sonic bloom in the late 70's, using gibberillens and fertilizers, that when applied to crops , then bombarded with sonic waves at a specific frequency, produced yields in most crops that were increased 4-10 fold!
> ...


 Cheese and rice bra..a lot of seeds are about to go down the toilet!


----------



## pepperbelly (Aug 19, 2013)

well written my friend , thx for sharing ........... have to read it mo than once to comprehend . but truly enlighted by some sort of relation geographically speaking .... hiway 17 through monte sereno and on dwn to aptos is where the redwood side of my family thrives.......... pch and sc is good but ways got my kicks in monterrey ! 
+-,
ever heard of la selva ?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah Puna mahalo bra. That was an awesome post!


----------



## grassified (Aug 20, 2013)

Some thai leaning ace zamaldelica at about 1.5 months old, the little grasshoppers love eating them! You know what that means, this is gonna be some TASTY WEED!!! Grown in 100% RED DIRT!


There was also a huge 3" cane spider hanging out under these two, faka was so high he didn't bother eating all the grasshoppers covering the plants.

Grasshoppers were high too, I could pet them and they wouldn't jump LOL!!!


BTW great post puna, back in the good ol' days when 50$ bought you a good OUNCE whereas nowadays 50$ will get you a eighth of crappy hybrid indoor grown mids.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

> the little grasshoppers love eating them! You know what that means, this is gonna be some TASTY WEED!!!



I agree - if the bugs won't eat them, then there must be something bad in them!


Greenhouse update:










Garden:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 20, 2013)

Interesting read, Puna Bud. Glad I've given up on dutch genetics, even though i do have a fair amount of leftovers in my bean bag.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 20, 2013)

Might just be me, but its kinda strange seeing Mo post pics of smaller plants after those huge malawi beasts from last year, haha.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

Once I decide which of these is the keeper I will grow a bush


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 21, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Interesting read, Puna Bud. Glad I've given up on dutch genetics, even though i do have a fair amount of leftovers in my bean bag.


I'd just go ahead and toss them! I truly only see two places that you can trust their work across the ocean, and that's 'Mr. Nice', and the other is a Swiss company, damn forgot their name. But they use a lot of Tom Hill's genetics. Anyways , I've hated Sam the Skunkman for over 15 or more years for all his works with the DEA. Not to mention he just wants to corner the market. Of course, fuck all the High Times assholes too for their part in help keeping the industry down. 

Anybody, as far as American companies are concerned who still works and operate outta Amsterdam. Are in this business solely to line their pockets! As far as the Cannabis CUP goes......FUCK THEM!!! If you feel the need to get hosed by High Times you can do it at home now. Hight Times has set up countless Cannabis Cups, and do you think it's to help the industry out? Hell no, we are stuck with so many of the fraudulent Cannabis CUP so the High Times people can reap the rewards of our hard work! Think of all the money HT make on just entrance fees to the Cups? I'm talking entrance fees for everyday people who want to check out the fraud. Did you know that if I wanted to enter the Cannabis CUP in say the Extract division. I would have to supply each judge with 20 grams of my Errl! Now doesn't that seem a bit excessive? LA, SF, Seattle, Denver,. Then throw in Amsterdam, and who know where else HT can figure they can rip off the industry too. No guys, if you ever wanna support and go to a CUP, go to the oldest CUP in America the Emerald CUP in Northern Cali. A good place to trade genetics too!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 21, 2013)

Growing up in Hawaii one can only dream of stuff like cups, dispensaries ect..Glad I got some american genetics from the west coast. Bright Moments from Gage Green Genetics.


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 25, 2013)

hey what starter soil do u guys use? i was wondering because i am using 1/2 FFOF and 1/2 sunshine mix#4 i did this because the guys at the hydro store said the fox farms is too strong for starters and the mix#4 contains no nutes. so i was supposed to buy nutes too but never have nuff money at da time  so which one would u guys go with? earth juice any good?plant is darkstar and i just planted 7 seeds str8 2 soil, that i got from my friend that he made with (jack herrer) X (3 finger hash x columbian) not stabilized yet but his came out pretty good


----------



## grassified (Aug 26, 2013)

mandigo808 said:


> hey what starter soil do u guys use? I was wondering because i am using 1/2 ffof and 1/2 sunshine mix#4 i did this because the guys at the hydro store said the fox farms is too strong for starters and the mix#4 contains no nutes. So i was supposed to buy nutes too but never have nuff money at da time  so which one would u guys go with? Earth juice any good?View attachment 2791927View attachment 2791928plant is darkstar and i just planted 7 seeds str8 2 soil, that i got from my friend that he made with (jack herrer) x (3 finger hash x columbian) not stabilized yet but his came out pretty good


jiffy seed starting mix all da way!!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Aug 26, 2013)

I have better luck with American genetics. Puna you are right. And Spliff the way you grow you will in entered in the Emerald cup before you know it. Here is some American gen.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 26, 2013)

mandigo808 said:


> hey what starter soil do u guys use? i was wondering because i am using 1/2 FFOF and 1/2 sunshine mix#4 i did this because the guys at the hydro store said the fox farms is too strong for starters and the mix#4 contains no nutes. so i was supposed to buy nutes too but never have nuff money at da time  so which one would u guys go with? earth juice any good?


I tried Earth Juice and I didn't like it. The EJ grow formula smells horrendous and is super acidic...ph is around 3. You are supposed to bubble it for 12-18 hours before use, which will supposedly bring the PH back up but I never found that to be true. Too much hassle for a bottled product IMO, you are better off just brewing a compost tea from your own yard for free.

I use Roots Organic as my starter mix/soil base with my super soil. First year with super soil, and I must say it really brings out the flavors in your herbs and is super simple to use once you have everything mixed up and cooked. Just water with the hose and maybe some compost tea if you feel like giving those microbes a boost.

You might wanna check out kelp4less.com if you need any soil amendments or ferts. They ship free to all 50 states and have some of the harder to find stuff you cant get locally. None of that fancy pre-bottled hydro store stuff but they have pretty much all the ingredients that goes into them.


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 27, 2013)

i think im gonna need some nutes asap or something because my plant looks kinda scrubish today. ill take pics as soon as i can and thanks for the info ill maybe try and grab some jiffy cuz i see that around kind of a lot. and im probly gonna go with fox farms or roots organic whichever ones cheaper


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 27, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I tried Earth Juice and I didn't like it. The EJ grow formula smells horrendous and is super acidic...ph is around 3. You are supposed to bubble it for 12-18 hours before use, which will supposedly bring the PH back up but I never found that to be true. Too much hassle for a bottled product IMO, you are better off just brewing a compost tea from your own yard for free.
> 
> I use Roots Organic as my starter mix/soil base with my super soil. First year with super soil, and I must say it really brings out the flavors in your herbs and is super simple to use once you have everything mixed up and cooked. Just water with the hose and maybe some compost tea if you feel like giving those microbes a boost.
> 
> You might wanna check out kelp4less.com if you need any soil amendments or ferts. They ship free to all 50 states and have some of the harder to find stuff you cant get locally. None of that fancy pre-bottled hydro store stuff but they have pretty much all the ingredients that goes into them.


so what do u usually mix with your soil or what do u feed your plants exactly? because doesnt the soil like FF or RO only feed for a little while? what do you make Your tea with?


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 27, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I tried Earth Juice and I didn't like it. The EJ grow formula smells horrendous and is super acidic...ph is around 3. You are supposed to bubble it for 12-18 hours before use, which will supposedly bring the PH back up but I never found that to be true. Too much hassle for a bottled product IMO, you are better off just brewing a compost tea from your own yard for free.
> 
> I use Roots Organic as my starter mix/soil base with my super soil. First year with super soil, and I must say it really brings out the flavors in your herbs and is super simple to use once you have everything mixed up and cooked. Just water with the hose and maybe some compost tea if you feel like giving those microbes a boost.
> 
> You might wanna check out kelp4less.com if you need any soil amendments or ferts. They ship free to all 50 states and have some of the harder to find stuff you cant get locally. None of that fancy pre-bottled hydro store stuff but they have pretty much all the ingredients that goes into them.


so what do u usually mix with your soil or what do u feed your plants exactly? because doesnt the soil like FF or RO only feed for a little while? what do you make Your tea with?


----------



## Ringsixty (Aug 27, 2013)

Just moved back home. So, not familiar with what is available in stores here for horticulture. Have to grow indoors. Not and option for outdoor grow where I live.
I'm just using some cheap Nutes, Growers Secret- Grow Big 521 ( Hawaii local Co.) and Alaskan MorBloom 0 10 10 during flower. Soil - NIU ( augmented with some supplements.) Picked up @ Kmart..LOL
So far the Grow Big 521 is doing fine for Vegging stage.

Good to be Home

Aloha


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 27, 2013)

mandigo808 said:


> so what do u usually mix with your soil or what do u feed your plants exactly? because doesnt the soil like FF or RO only feed for a little while? what do you make Your tea with?


There are tons of soil recipes all over. I use subcool's super soil mix in my final transplant before flowering outdoors, recipe is in the "subcool's old school organics" section of this forum. It is a little costly initially, but you save money in the long run by not having to use overpriced bottled stuff. But I also use homemade earthworm castings and compost, which saves money from having to buy it.
Tea is made from earthworm castings, compost, and molasses bubbled in buckets with a high powered pump for 24-36 hours. 

Of course you can always forget everything i'm saying and just do the classic fox farm trio of nutrients and use your fox farm and still get results.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 27, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Just moved back home. So, not familiar with what is available in stores here for horticulture. Have to grow indoors. Not and option for outdoor grow where I live.
> I'm just using some cheap Nutes, Growers Secret- Grow Big 521 ( Hawaii local Co.) and Alaskan MorBloom 0 10 10 during flower. Soil - NIU ( augmented with some supplements.) Picked up @ Kmart..LOL
> So far the Grow Big 521 is doing fine for Vegging stage.
> 
> ...


Check Ace hardware, brah...they actually have a decent amount of stuff, at least in puna & hilo. Or there's Ohana greenhouse, they are a little expensive but have pretty much everything. Otherwise Amazon and Kelp4less both ship to hawaii for free.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Is the light pretty much always 12/12 outside in Hawaii since you guys are right on the equator?

So you guys could veg inside and flower outside like all year long?


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been reading tough on grows there. The thread has said there's been a lot of Ariel . are most people getting rolled even with only 10 to 20 plants?


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Kelp4less.com is great, give Brody a call over there....


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheck here go your Timewarps...

View attachment 2795707View attachment 2795709View attachment 2795712View attachment 2795713


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Sour D


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Chocolope x La Con


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

AK x NYCD


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Chem 4


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Molokai Frost


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Coastal Seeds Tester Big Sur Holy Weed x Fire OG


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Garden


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

My Girlfriend


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

Killing Fields


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2013)

at Dixie, start them indoors under continuous light...


----------



## budznsudz (Aug 29, 2013)

I love the high from this strain so stoked i got to grow it.


----------



## Ringsixty (Aug 29, 2013)

budznsudz said:


> I love the high from this strain so stoked i got to grow it.


Nice...would like to try this strain.


----------



## Sheckster (Aug 29, 2013)

Wake up Hawaii legislators~
Click the headline!
[h=1]Feds won't sue to stop marijuana use in 2 states[/h]


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 29, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 2795728
> 
> My Girlfriend


I had heard you had some 'white bitch' shacked up with you!


----------



## Puna Bud (Aug 29, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 2795714
> 
> 
> 
> Sour D


keeping busy it looks? Damn, you tend to like to grow the old school classics and not so classics. So many different strains going at once "B". Keep up the good work! Garden looks extremely cool too brah!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2013)

how much are ounces in Hawaii


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 30, 2013)

doniawon said:


> how much are ounces in Hawaii


Eastside of the Big Island: $150-$200
Oahu: $350-400 at least that was the case a few years ago.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Aug 31, 2013)

I never sell but if I did I would laugh if someone offered me 200 bucks. Hmm, I wonder why they call this strain 'Bright Moments'?


----------



## Punatic (Sep 7, 2013)

Wassup Braddah's and Sista's , I see some da same Faces How's You ? Aloha's


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 7, 2013)

Punatic said:


> View attachment 2808887Wassup Braddah's and Sista's , I see some da same Faces How's You ? Aloha's


Nice, nice


----------



## Punatic (Sep 7, 2013)

1st Pic is a G13Feminezed seed half way in July, 2nd is close up of bud on pic 1, 3rd is the Party Line. Perpetual Flowering Aka WORK  Aloha's Lady's and Germ's ps 100 gallon pot


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Killing it man!
All I have is my tiny frosty Jesus OG. Check out my sig.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Sep 8, 2013)

Wassup erbody. Haven't been on here for a while, erones still killing it. Looking good braddahs. Had one question, if I started plants outside under the sun so pretty much 12/12, let tem veg outside for about 1.5 months, then brought them inside for 18/6. Would that stress out the plants too much. Or should I gradually increase the hours of light per day. Also, anyone ever grow out phatty fruit from Barney's farm and Kali mist by serious seeds. Looking for se growing tips on these two strains. Aurite braddahs, shoots, alojahz


----------



## Punatic (Sep 10, 2013)

Purple Kush a Sweet Tasty Bud. Hey, Mo you still got me beat Outdoors  w/ that Africa genetics. I'm still learning. PS Fed's I have Never grown, Sold or Purchased Marijuana bud, leaf, or Seeds All posts made by me are Purely Fictional, for my Amusement Only. So stop Crashing My Hard Drives.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Punatic - Your poseys are better than mine hehe

My mouse and keyboard seem to have a mind of their own lately too!

Now that I am not posting from my tablet - here are some shots of the frosty Jesus OG:

















Malawi cutting I just stuck in the dirt:


Before:






Now:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Punatic (Sep 11, 2013)

Real Frosty Mo looking Real Good ! I been Busy too....DurbanHaze25 Gallon Pot Had my Girl Hold my Shaft Done. Was a Big Solid Girl.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 11, 2013)

PurpleKushNakkedCloseUpstarted White turn to Purple


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 11, 2013)

OG


Jamaican x Aruba


Grapes


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2013)

JA is the bomb! Love the lime green flowers! I bet that girl will knock your socks off


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 12, 2013)

Tanks Mo! I love the bud structure of my 'JA' girls. Smoke report coming soon.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 15, 2013)

Got a batch of dyna widows going. I started using roots organic dry mix for nutrients, I'm liking them. Do you guys know any tricks to increase yeald?I'm averaging 4 zips in 10 gal smart pots.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks pretty damn good brah! 

Bigger pots equals bigger plants.  Fish is a great source of N and making your own compost and teas can really give you some spectacular plants! Collect those dead bugs under your zapper light and start mixing them in with your dry nutes. Dry nutes take longer but you can bubble some in water for a couple days and make a tea. Add the leftover solids to your soil and water with the diluted tea. It will never burn your plants! 

You can go up in the forest/jungle and get some of the dirt/leaf matter and use that as a great supplement to your soil microbes. The shrimp farms on the north shore might have some great shrimp guts you could use and the big veggie farm stand might have some scraps you can use. Seaweed is excellent. Foliar spray with coconut water and aloe is also showing great results!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope you had a good weekend and didn't almost die up in your attic like me.


Here are some pics from today:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 16, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Looks pretty damn good brah!
> 
> Bigger pots equals bigger plants.  Fish is a great source of N and making your own compost and teas can really give you some spectacular plants! Collect those dead bugs under your zapper light and start mixing them in with your dry nutes. Dry nutes take longer but you can bubble some in water for a couple days and make a tea. Add the leftover solids to your soil and water with the diluted tea. It will never burn your plants!
> 
> ...


My biggest yields have come when I LST'd and supercropped the shit out of my plants and extended veg sessions. I find the organic methods dont really increase my yield but increase taste and potency tremendously, which I personally find more important. Of course the strain has a lot to do with overall yields also, I saw some pics of some 7+ft. beasts grown in 10 gallon smartpots in Nor. Cal.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 16, 2013)

Let them go as long as you can. They put on so much of the weight in the last few weeks..put them in a spot where they'll get the most direct sunlight hours they can too.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 17, 2013)

808HI you could do that..you're right though it stresses the plant. You usually want to mimic nature, and gradually decrease the hours...less confusion. Good luck bra.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 17, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend and didn't almost die up in your attic like me.
> 
> ...


Not in my attic but I was working in a 150 degree attic and every 10 minutes I had to empty out my goggles because they were full of sweat. Like one snorkel mask when da bugger stay leaking! 

Ambulance on speedial


----------



## doubletake (Sep 17, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> My biggest yields have come when I LST'd and supercropped the shit out of my plants and extended veg sessions. I find the organic methods dont really increase my yield but increase taste and potency tremendously, which I personally find more important. Of course the strain has a lot to do with overall yields also, I saw some pics of some 7+ft. beasts grown in 10 gallon smartpots in Nor. Cal.


DO you mean 100s? Dudes in NorCal are not fucking with 10 gallons ha mabey for the clones b4 they put em in the ground.


----------



## Sun Farmer (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a question for anybody that knows. It kind of relates to the subject except I live in southern Florida where it rarely freezes. If I started a regular photo flower plant, say white widow right now at what time would that plant flower? It wouldn't actually grow and not flower until next fall would it?


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 17, 2013)

doubletake said:


> DO you mean 100s? Dudes in NorCal are not fucking with 10 gallons ha mabey for the clones b4 they put em in the ground.


I was wrong it was actually a 7 gallon, granted the roots are guaranteed growing though the bottom of the pot its still pretty impressive. 
Here's the pics from Instagram










and the caption: "I've seen some crazy things up here in the emerald triangle and this is another towards the top of the list... 7' tall extremely healthy extremely bushy plant in a 7 gallon pot hahaha and look close it's starting to bud fat!! He's got it on a constant flow drip.... Lol wtf right?"


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

Constant drip is almost like hydro and the pot is sitting on the ground like you said. I have my pots over tubs of soil and I can't move them anymore. Anchored tightly 










Holy Smoke Mulanje #2 starting to flower - starting!















Greenhouse:










North Garden:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 18, 2013)

Plumeria's looking good!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks!

I didn't want to post my plumeria pictures here. Figured that you guys would laugh at me!






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't want to post my plumeria pictures here. Figured that you guys would laugh at me!
> 
> ...


Nah it's good. They look so different grown over there. The leaves are huge on that girl!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2013)

Sun Farmer said:


> I have a question for anybody that knows. It kind of relates to the subject except I live in southern Florida where it rarely freezes. If I started a regular photo flower plant, say white widow right now at what time would that plant flower? It wouldn't actually grow and not flower until next fall would it?


Howzit Sun Farmer? If you put plants out now they will go through a quick vegetative phase (around 2 or 3 weeks) and go straight to flower. They will be finished long before next fall, more like December or January.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I was wrong it was actually a 7 gallon, granted the roots are guaranteed growing though the bottom of the pot its still pretty impressive.
> Here's the pics from Instagram
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we should be loading up on 7 gallon smartpots and drip systems, ha ha ha. Thanks for sharing kalo.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Mohican, looks like you got things set up pretty good over there. How many plants do you get to grow in your county? And what are you going to use for the greenhouse roof?


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 19, 2013)

well gang, might as well drop your quiksilvers, and grab your ankles. We are gonna get reemed once again by our state polititcians. Cause even though they claim to be Democrats, they are to the right of most California Republicans! These lawmakers need to grow some papaya size balls! AS the legislative season approaches Hawaii once again are we gonna be teased & left broken hearted once again by the cowards who supposedly represent us?

So, how do WE CHANGE the LAWS? Right now it's an up hill fight. But being that this is a democratic controlled state. I gotta ask why Hawaii doesn't allow "Ballot Initiatives"? ,in our state? You guys know what that is, right? Well, in case you don't. It's were volunteers go out and collect signatures to have their issue put on the coming election ballot. All democratic states have this law except Hawaii, and maybe one other democratic state. Why do you suppose our lawmakers won't allow it? Could it be that they are afraid that we would make them irrelevant thru controlling our own destiny? Most of the state now that have either medical cannabis or recreational cannabis laws in place got there thru "ballot initiatives"! So we must find a way to have this part of our law. We now have a Democratic controlled everything politically in Hawaii. Yet our politicians have "spanish peanuts", for balls. 
All I'm saying is get ready for major disappointment once again, especially if you're waiting on the next guy to get the ball rolling. We got to move on it now gang!
http://releaf.co/?p=6046


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2013)

Are you allowed to have recalls of politicians? That will grow them some balls very quickly


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 25, 2013)

Also while I'm talking about medical marijuana. There is another subject that I'd like to touch on, especially if you live on either Kauai or the Big Island? To me the single greatest thing for us to survive as a race is keeping our food system going. But we need checks & balances too. Without them we, our children, and their children could pay the price in the form of food that doesn't even resemble the food our grandparents use to grow in their garden. Both Kauai & the Big Island are about to go head to head agains the likes of Monsanto & biotech companies that have opened up shop in the all to easy to corrupt,Hawaii. For as little as $4k each, plenty of our lawmakers have sold out to these companies. AS it stands our local grocery stores are loaded with processed foods and not much else!
Are you aware that 90% of our GMO Papaya are sold rich here in Hawaii. Seems nobody else wants them. Understand this, it wasn't some papaya disease that almost wiped out the Papaya Industry here, but the GMO Papaya! That's right. The price of GMO papaya is so cheap it killed off half of the Papaya Farms on the Big Island! The majority of the rest joined up with the GMO Papaya. WE have a real fight on or hands coming up. Plus, on top of that 80% of the watersheds in America are stressed right now. Meaning our water supply is in real jeopardy too! But that writing has been on the wall for some time now as Coke & Pepsi already are in the process of building plants that will make water. I forgot the term for that 

If you liver on Oahu and really have no ties to there. I'd seriously consider moving ASAP to one of the outer island so you can grow your own food! Please gang, don't give in to the Biotech nonsense these companies are spewing in the media. Cause biotech is very dangerous to our health ,and the last thing we need is our ohana's becoming mutant warriors!?


----------



## HiloReign (Sep 26, 2013)

Aloha everyone. It's great to see everyone still jammin'... I post here today in hopes of encountering someone with knowledge pertaining to building a layer of soil over rock/red cinder/pahoehoe rock (although I have SO many more questions concerning native Hawaiian habitat...). Soon I will have an acre in Puna to pursue my sustainable agriculture/soil building/plant feasting dreams and I wanted to seek out those whom may be familiar with this kind of thing so that I may learn more from them. 

The property has a rough, rocky terrain and the front/back yard is covered in about a foot of red cinder (underneath which are more rocks/lava rocks). A good portion of the property has a pahoehoe flow covering it and everything surrounding the back/front yard is heavy vegetation (couple 20-40 ft Albizia, waiwi forests, few Ohia and overall dense vegetation). 

My question is, where does one get started? I'll do most clearing myself (using everything for compost/mulch except native Hawaiian plants, which I plan on keeping) but the big Albizia pose problems. They are growing in a thin layer of soil and a D9 (or any vehicle, for that matter) won't be able to get to the trees from the road without either falling in a 6 foot ditch or climbing a 5 foot rock shelf. 

Above all of that, I'm looking for ways to speed up the composting processes that are going to be taking place. From BIM solutions, chipping the wood, biochar burning, to consistent turning of piles- I'm trying to literally build my own soil and your help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully one day I may share the fruits of my labor with everyone and may that fruit be delectable and nutritious...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2013)

Try some U of HI agriculture websites. They should have some good soil ideas. Sounds like you may need to do some road building


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 26, 2013)

Start with some truck loads of free mulch from the county dump. Mushroom waste from the Hamakua mushroom farm is also cheap. Other than straight up buying soil, I think composting and using IMO's/BIM's are the fastest way to build topsoil. My friend runs the natural farming hawaii website and they have free classes in Hilo a couple times a month. Good place to learn from others and get some advice. 

I've also seen someone selling soil on craigslist in Mountain View that wasnt too expensive. I would just start with several raised garden beds instead of trying to build soil on the entire acre. At least you can start producing food while waiting for your compost to finish. 

Good luck man, pursuing the dream!


----------



## HiloReign (Sep 26, 2013)

Both awesome responses. Thank you kindly.

University of Hawaii has all kinds of great articles, studies, links etc. that I've been reading through for the past month or so! Great suggestion!

That free mulch sounds like a great deal if I could find out where the mulch came from. Mushroom waste also sounds top notch. I may end up buying a bit of soil if I can get it at a reasonable price, but it will take me a while to clear out the forest in my backyard... Raised garden beds are definitely something I'm looking into, along with aquaponics given the large amount of red cinder sitting around here. 

Thanks again gentlemen (or ladies), your help is appreciated!


----------



## grassified (Sep 26, 2013)

HiloReign said:


> Aloha everyone. It's great to see everyone still jammin'... I post here today in hopes of encountering someone with knowledge pertaining to building a layer of soil over rock/red cinder/pahoehoe rock (although I have SO many more questions concerning native Hawaiian habitat...). Soon I will have an acre in Puna to pursue my sustainable agriculture/soil building/plant feasting dreams and I wanted to seek out those whom may be familiar with this kind of thing so that I may learn more from them.
> 
> The property has a rough, rocky terrain and the front/back yard is covered in about a foot of red cinder (underneath which are more rocks/lava rocks). A good portion of the property has a pahoehoe flow covering it and everything surrounding the back/front yard is heavy vegetation (couple 20-40 ft Albizia, waiwi forests, few Ohia and overall dense vegetation).
> 
> ...



Look into biochar, its very interesting and is especially helpful for soils with high acidity/high rainfall. Results last for decades.


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 26, 2013)

The free mulch comes from the public. You can check out the greenwaste pile to see if it is up to your standards. I know they have a big pile for supposedly "untreated" pallets, but i bet some of it is treated wood. I'm not sure what they do with the pallets, I've never seen them putting it through the shredder.

I've been dropping off literally tons of greenwaste there from our yard this last month. The mulch program is much better than it was previously minus the inconvenience of going to the scale house before and after. They will load your truck up for free though with their tractor.

You can make biochar with the wood from clearing your land. Biochar and BIMs/IMO's go hand in hand. Coconut husks are good too. I also get big trash bags of free coffee grounds from starbucks on occasion to add to my compost pile.


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, you also should make your own EM-1/Lactic Acid Bacteria Serum to use as a compost accelerant .


----------



## HiloReign (Sep 27, 2013)

Priceless advice! Guarantee checking the dump out!!!

LAB works wonders for speeding the process of composting. I will definitely take a look at EM-1. 

I knew the Hawaii thread wouldn't let me down if I had something to ask. Thanks again guys...


----------



## grassified (Sep 28, 2013)

I wish they gave away free compost on oahu, I guess they need it all for something here.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Have you tried the fruit farm on the north shore? The shrimp farms should also have some great stuff!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold #2:








Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 30, 2013)

Aloha Shecky, keep in touch...all the best man!


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 30, 2013)

@Hiloreign, congrats on getting land! Albizias are amazing invasives, I've killed thousands. They do fix nitrogen, but spread and canopy out way too fast. If they aren't that big, chainsaw them down and poison the stump. It will make alot of green waste, but keep chopping it up. Be ready for the seed bank underneath those trees to germ. You can also just girdle them and let the wind blow them down over time. Kinda dangerous. 

Strawberry Guava is a bitch. Can basil bark with diesel, cut and spray, or treat the soil. I personally would chainsaw it out and poison the stumps.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 30, 2013)

Aloha Punatic, hope your health is great, thanks for being here
....


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you! Many people I've talked to recommend chainsawing/spraying. Also, I'll need all the green matter I can get! Do you have any recommendations as far as types of spray to use? I'd like as much as possible to keep it organic/safe. 

I'm super stoked to finally be able to feed as much people as I can with the most nutrient-dense food I can produce.

Good to see you around!

EDIT: Also to be able to grow the sweetest cheeba I can manage


----------



## 808HI (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I remember a few pages back u guys were talking about aloe used as foliar spray. Could u guys dive a little deeper on that subject. Shoots, aloha


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 2, 2013)

808HI said:


> Hey guys, I remember a few pages back u guys were talking about aloe used as foliar spray. Could u guys dive a little deeper on that subject. Shoots, aloha


Amino Acid

"Aloe Vera contains the following Amino Acids: Isoleucine, Leucine, Lysine, Methionine, Phenylalanine, Threonine, Valine, And Tryptophan, Alanine, Arginine, Asparagine, Cysteine, Glutamic Acid, Glycine, Histidine, Proline, Serine, Tyrosine, Glutamine, And Aspartic Acid.

Enzymes

Those include the following: Amylase, Bradykinase, Catalase, Cellulase, Lipase, Oxidase, Alkaline Phosphatase, Proteolytiase, Creatine Phosphokinase and Carboxypeptidase.

Micro & Micro Nutrients

These include Vitamins A, C, E and B2, B3, B5, B6 and B12 in addition to Choline, Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc, Magnanese, Chromium, Selenium, Copper, Iorn, Potassium, Phosphorus and Sodium.

Lingnins & Polysaccharides

They include: Galactose, Xylose, Arabinose, Acetylated Mannose And Acemannan.

And of course there's the Salicylic acid compound and its associated benefits as far as root development. Adding 1/4 cup of Aloe Vera juice/extract/whatever term you want to use to 1 gallon of water and use that to wet your rooting medium - even Grodan Rockwool cubes - will give you root size and development that is nothing short of amazing. Or at least in my experience. "

Quoting "CC" from eyeCmag. 

I now grow my own aloe and haven't noticed anything but good results when I foliar/soil drench. Nor have I been able to notice any ill-effect when using stronger concentrations (went up to ~1/2 cup/gal fresh aloe, I just squeez 'em...). Water penetrates the soil much better when I drench, they handle hot and dry weather much better when I do both and if you have any plants drooping because of lack of water/too hot/etc. aloe will perk them up in no time at all. I also use aloe as a clone "dipping agent"... soak your clone medium in diluted aloe water... big healthy roots.

Aloe has a good saponin content, proving useful as a surfactant when applying foliars...


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 2, 2013)

I learned the aloe tech from spliffandmylady. I usually fillet up a fat leaf of it and throw it in my watering can or if im lazy I just roughly chop it up and throw it in. 
I dont think the ratio is that critical, and your plant leaves will all point up to the light shortly after applying guaranteed. 

Its also great at making cuts heal faster and leaves less of a scar. I put a fillet over the wound and cover it with a bandage and it heals super quick.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Great for sunburn too


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Ace of Spades #6 is almost ready:




The clones are already flowering:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 2, 2013)

Aloe foilar spray ='s happy plants. I think the recipe was 2 tbs per gallon but you can go up to a fourth cup..Like Kalo said it's hard to overdue it with just Aloe. Once you start adding silica/tm7 you need to start being more precise about your measurements. I recommend reading the reading up on Recycled Organic Living Soil(ROLS) over and over again until you understand it. Took me a couple reads 

Haha I'm lazy like Coot I just squeeze them.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 2, 2013)

Jamaican x Aruba... grown via Probiotic/ROLS



Mo touching this plant is like getting cedar sap on your hand. Like a Bangladesh air freshener!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 4, 2013)

That rols thread rocks. Thanks Braddah spliff. Very useful info there. Here's a couple night shoes of some phatty fruit and kali mist I got going now. 3.5 weeks into flower. Shoots. Enjoy


----------



## grassified (Oct 4, 2013)

808HI said:


> That rols thread rocks. Thanks Braddah spliff. Very useful info there. Here's a couple night shoes of some phatty fruit and kali mist I got going now. 3.5 weeks into flower. Shoots. Enjoy
> View attachment 2845656View attachment 2845652



everything looks great guys, love dat kali mist she looks a bit indica tho! shame!


----------



## 808HI (Oct 4, 2013)

U are correct grass. That there is a picture if phatty fruit by Barney farms. I will try upload some close ups of the kali. She's got a real sativa look to her. U think week 4 of flower is a little bit too late to transplant. The kali mist took off real fast. She grew about 3' since thrown outside. Shoots. Alojahz


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 5, 2013)

Cherry Puff Male by Gage Green getting some frost.
















My modified Indigenous Micro Organisms recipe: Rice Bran, Alfalfa meal, Blood Meal, Bio-char, Recycled Soil inoculated with microbes collected from leaves from under a big mango tree in my yard. Plenty fungal activity now and very warm to the touch.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 5, 2013)

Here u go grass, some kali mist about 4 weeks outside. Looks like she's gonna be a ten weeker compared to the phatty fruit. Also, anyone here ever try running anything from house and garden. Plants seem to love this stuff. Within 5 minutes of water/feed, leaves started reaching straight for the sun, even now when stay cloudy outside. Anyways, here's kali


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is all that is left in the North Garden:






The clones are really beefing up:










Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 8, 2013)

Can anyone offer some tips on revegging? 

Long story short: I mislabeled clones and thought I wouldnt keep the strain due to it being mold susceptible but after sharing some finished product with friends, I think the verdict is keeper. I have a couple clones flowering indoor right now, pretty far along...do I attempt to clone a lower branch or just harvest 90% and switch to 18/6?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Oct 9, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Can anyone offer some tips on revegging?
> 
> Long story short: I mislabeled clones and thought I wouldnt keep the strain due to it being mold susceptible but after sharing some finished product with friends, I think the verdict is keeper. I have a couple clones flowering indoor right now, pretty far along...do I attempt to clone a lower branch or just harvest 90% and switch to 18/6?


it wont be easy and is strain specific, but harvesting the top and putting back into veg is probably your best bet. use 24 hours veg light if you can, it will move it along faster. also use something higher in Nitrogen when you start feeding again. good luck bro


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2013)

Harvested the Ace of Spades:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 9, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Can anyone offer some tips on revegging?
> 
> Long story short: I mislabeled clones and thought I wouldnt keep the strain due to it being mold susceptible but after sharing some finished product with friends, I think the verdict is keeper. I have a couple clones flowering indoor right now, pretty far along...do I attempt to clone a lower branch or just harvest 90% and switch to 18/6?


Yah, just harvest the top 80 - 90%. Leave some bud sites @ the bottom intact. Trim out about 50 to 75% of the Root ball. Transplant into new soil and water. Put under 24/0 for a couple weeks. Give a little N after the second week.( You want the roots to recover before nuteing , plus there should be enough nutes in the new soil.)
Patience is the Key here...takes about a Month for her to start to take off.
This is how I do it.

Good Growing to you.


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think i'll trim the root ball back and then give it a good dusting of mykos/azos.

I've been going aloe crazy lately, cuz it seems to just give great growth. I Experimented with using it as a cloning gel last night by blending up fresh aloe meat. So far so good, and no wilt to be seen.


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 9, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Thanks guys. I think i'll trim the root ball back and then give it a good dusting of mykos/azos.
> 
> I've been going aloe crazy lately, cuz it seems to just give great growth. I Experimented with using it as a cloning gel last night by blending up fresh aloe meat. So far so good, and no wilt to be seen.


let us know how it goes. Got a big garden of aloe.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 9, 2013)

(ChemD x Uzebeki Landrace Hash Plant) x (Green Crack x Tres Dawg)...


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 9, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> (ChemD x Uzebeki Landrace Hash Plant) x (Green Crack x Tres Dawg)...
> 
> View attachment 2852327


Nice. hope you kept a clone.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Left the sugar leaves on the Jesus OG while drying. Tried to trim them off tonight so I can jar the buds and the Jesus OG is too sticky to trim! Scissor hash is golden and soft but I need to clean the scissors three times for each bud 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jessica679 (Oct 10, 2013)

We don't got 12 hours of darkness all year only from about Early Sept to late Feb to late March give or take


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Left the sugar leaves on the Jesus OG while drying. Tried to trim them off tonight so I can jar the buds and the Jesus OG is too sticky to trim! Scissor hash is golden and soft but I need to clean the scissors three times for each bud
> Nice,nice
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...... I want a cut of this, Aloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessica679 said:


> We don't got 12 hours of darkness all year only from about Early Sept to late Feb to late March give or take


Who are you and who are you talking to? And how do you have so much rep with only 5 post? Are you a fed?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Feds have a lot of free time - on furlough.


Mulanje Gold 1 and 2:











Malawi:











MuMo Bubblegum:








Ace of Spades Clone:








Marion Berry Clone:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 10, 2013)

Frost cross


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

That is very frosty! What are the parents of Frost Cross?

Looks like Mr Goo - without the bud worm:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice plants East! Pardon me again but the genetics of the Frost cross is 'Shadowdancer x Molokai Frost'!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 10, 2013)

My main bitch..Putting out trichs like the hoe she is.


----------



## East Hawaii (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes Spliff. Here is another plant.


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 11, 2013)

What's the best way to travel inter-island with meds? I am a legal card holder but I know airports in Hawaii are kind of a gray area when it comes to Medical MJ. Going to Oahu for a weekend soon, just want to bring a few grams to make the trip more fun. I would mail some to one of my friends up there but most of them arent legal.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 11, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> What's the best way to travel inter-island with meds? I am a legal card holder but I know airports in Hawaii are kind of a gray area when it comes to Medical MJ. Going to Oahu for a weekend soon, just want to bring a few grams to make the trip more fun. I would mail some to one of my friends up there but most of them arent legal.


Just put it in your carry on bag. That's what I do. I've been to big island twice and main land once this year. Every time I had at least a quarter in my bag, no problems at all.


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 11, 2013)

Did you try and hide it in anything? Vacuum Sealed? 

Couple people have been up in the news over here on the BI for getting caught at the airport having it on themselves or in their carry-on. I was thinking of putting it in my board bag and checking it through.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 11, 2013)

Nope, just double bagged and put in my carry on. When I went through security the tsa agent asked me to take off my hat. I said No drugs in there. His exact response was "we're not looking for drugs". I just smiled and grabbed my bag.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 12, 2013)

Those are some tree's East!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 12, 2013)

She coming down tomorrow. My rain cover has been working great, even with the thunderstorm heavy rain.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 12, 2013)

Need some of that Dyna widow. That's some fiah D.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2013)

Great macro shot Dyna! Killa frosties!

I picked up some plastic and I need to build a shelter like yours.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 13, 2013)

I think I'm gonna have plenty. All dyna widow.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 14, 2013)

Snow Leopard x Appalachia


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 15, 2013)

cali con "cookies"


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2013)

How does it smell?


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 15, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


Kinda musky, earthy, slightly doughy...not over the top pungent like some of my other girls. Mild kush fuel flavor in a joint. Not enough flavor in my book, but has nice bag appeal. That is the last of her.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 15, 2013)

Yo Dyna, u run into any bud worm problems? That's a fine looking garden bro. U too spliff and kalo. Shoots, alojahz


----------



## 808HI (Oct 15, 2013)

I think u scared that fed away Dyna. Good job.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 15, 2013)

808HI said:


> Yo Dyna, u run into any bud worm problems? That's a fine looking garden bro. U too spliff and kalo. Shoots, alojahz


Nope, the bug zappah keeps'um away


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 15, 2013)

Those bastards never really bothered me this year. First year I saw thrips where I live. and those fucking little fire ants are damn near impossible to get rid of on your property once established.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 15, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nope, the bug zappah keeps'um away


I thought you replied that to this comment...
LMAO 



808HI said:


> I think u scared that fed away Dyna. Good job.


----------



## 808HI (Oct 19, 2013)

I got hit with some fucking mold. Somebody help if u guys know of anything I can do to salvage these.


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 19, 2013)

I would suggest staying away from that entirely. The buds have already rotted.


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 21, 2013)

Cut off everything that is moldy and throw it away. I'd go ahead and harvest the whole plant if there is anything that hasnt been touched by mold, otherwise it wont be much longer before it kills the whole plant.


----------



## 808killahz (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone running rare dankness gear... thinking about popping my :Scotts og, docs og, gth#1, 501st and blue ox. Been stashing them seeds and I'm itching to see what I got...lol.... got some stuff from bodhi too I'm diggin... just curious if anyone experienced these strains personally is all. Think I remember someone running docs og recently... mahaloz!!!


----------



## 808killahz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Mo! Love ace of spades. Here's mine. About to chop in a week or so.... Chee!



Here a pic of the 3 girls coming down in about a week. Ace of spades and 2 plushberries...


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 22, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Anyone running rare dankness gear... thinking about popping my :Scotts og, docs og, gth#1, 501st and blue ox. Been stashing them seeds and I'm itching to see what I got...lol.... got some stuff from bodhi too I'm diggin... just curious if anyone experienced these strains personally is all. Think I remember someone running docs og recently... mahaloz!!!


Yup I ran the Doc's and Mohican is running the Scott's. I thought it was super dank stuff and very potent. I think you will be stoked on your choices...501st sounds real nice.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks Dank 808! Can't wait to see the finished buds! It is a beefy beast isn't it!


This is the last of my flowering Scott's:




I like my #1 cut so much I plan on running this and the Jesus OG for a while and see what I can breed with the Paki Punch and the Mulanje.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is a recent macro of the Scott's #2 growing in a shady spot:





Here is Scott's #1 from early September (used light deprivation):


----------



## 808HI (Oct 23, 2013)

Aloha braddahs, just wondering, what u guys running as far as pest and mold prevention? Any info would be great. Cherry pics kalo and mo. Shoots, alojahz.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2013)

Neem oil, silica (ProTekt), Safer Caterpillar killer (BT), lemon juice, coco wet, aloe, coconut water, and inside a sticky fly strip. Keeping your plants healthy also helps them fight disease and bugs.


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 23, 2013)

You can make an organic pest repellant with by soaking chopped garlic, ginger, and chilli peppers in water overnight. If you use neem, it is very important you buy pure cold pressed neem oil or else it wont be as effective. 

I started using some neem cake in my soil to provide systemic protection against pests and Powdery Mildew, and it also has some good micronutrients and works well as a soil ammendment...it does smell strongly though.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2013)

OK - he is cut off!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 25, 2013)

@808killahz Never grew anything from RD but heard a lot of good things about them..GTH#1 sounds killer, little longer finishing time than the OG's. I've been running some gear from Bodhi..getting a lot of males out of his stuff though so germinate the whole pack. What do you got from B?


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been getting a lot of males out of my bodhi stuff as well. Finally got one larry OG x Snow lotus female though.

Here's a shot I took this morning of my Gage Green Cherry Pie x Joseph Og thats been outside for almost 2 weeks. Super frosty and sticky already and I think it will be an early finisher. Would've looked even frostier if it hadnt been blasted by this weekends thunderstorm.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is some TGA Ace of Spades:













Here is the Holy Smoke Mulanje #2:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow that is the best AoS I have seen on here Mo, I can't imagine what flavors and tastes she will get grown outdoors. Looks ono!

Nice kalo does it smell like cherries?


----------



## 808killahz (Oct 29, 2013)

At spliff... I just got a pack of his white lotus and love triangle for now. We see how they do.

Mo... didn't take any shots of the ace of spades before she got chopped but I'll definitely get some bud shots. No purple hues on her like you got but she's a frosty bitch... looks like shell be a good one for sure...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

She does have a unique smell. It is sometimes fruity and sometimes that smell of fruit on the ground just before it gets rotten. Like on the road to Hana.

It is a richer smell than any of the other strains. Very complex.


----------



## grassified (Oct 31, 2013)

TRADE WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO GRADUALLY BUILD THROUGH THE NEXT COUPLE
OF DAYS AND WILL PERSIST INTO MONDAY OF NEXT WEEK. A LINGERING WEAK
UPPER TROUGH MAY ENHANCE SHOWERS THIS WEEKEND. RAINFALL WILL FAVOR
WINDWARD SLOPES ACROSS THE STATE.

alright lets hope we get some rain showers to perfectly coincide with the waxing crescent moon should make for some great germination/growth in the beginning of november. Now is the time to sow for the short season folks, put them seeds in the durt!!!!

pics of zamaldelica tomorrow. She stayed small because I started her in late august, but the smoke is incredible. Heres a review compilation by thaibliss over at ICmag, I am smoking it now and man, this is a COMPLEX high, gonna take me some time to write a report for this one. hands down best creative/thought provoking/color enhancing high I have ever experienced, only downside is its downright terrifying if you do too much lol.

also grew it in 100% native red dirt. It seems to love the stuff, if it had more vegetating time this thing would have gotten to a decent size on nothing but water and red dirt. An amazing plant that is already almost bred for this climate due to its zamal side coming from Reunion island which is at about the same latitude as us, and a volcanic island.



> Greetings,
> 
> I've started some Zamaldelica seeds, and I wanted to document my search for a trippy smoke that I hope to find from this strain. What I mean by trippy is a feeling like looking at the world through fresh eyes. I want that feeling where everyday sights are now new and amazing, like a blind man who is just now seeing for the first time, or like I am on a different planet. I want to go outside, and be keenly aware of all the living things around me, where it seems that all the animals and plants seem to notice that I notice them. In fact, it is almost like they gather around as if they know that I am one with them, and mean them no harm. In a phrase from the Wizard of Oz, I want to feel like I'm "not in Kansas anymore".
> 
> ...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 4, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookies x Puna Budder...


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 4, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Girl Scout Cookies x Puna Budder...
> 
> View attachment 2882813View attachment 2882815


Lookin' damn good Spliff! Those will finish frosty as all can be...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2013)

Ace of Spades:












Scott's OMG:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 6, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Girl Scout Cookies x Puna Budder...
> 
> View attachment 2882813View attachment 2882815


Nice...looks awesome. Did you make this Cross?
I like some..


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Ace of Spades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 8, 2013)

Mendo Queen x Grape Stomper OG


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

The MuMoBG smells like pineapple now that it has dried!








Burped the jar today and it still smells like ripe pineapple - like those in Hawaii.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 12, 2013)

Howzit kanaks... As my time to pop more beans draws nearer, I've become increasingly curious as to what genetics thrive here in Hawaii? I understand this is the outdoor forum, but what were your experiences growing indoors as relating to Hawaiis environment? How did you solve them? Must grow strains? I appreciate any and all answers, thank you for your time. 

P.S. Experiences with Sannies/Eskobar?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2013)

Kauai Electric was supposedly named this because it was grown under lights. I always thought it was because it made you see electricity and tripp! It was the best medicine I ever sampled.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 13, 2013)

I am enjoying moving indoor during the rainy season. Trying to get a perpetual harvest going introducing a new plant every two to 3 weeks. There's no way I could keep plants outside with the rain we've been getting where I live. Of course a PV system helps keep the utilities down to the bare minimum.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought plants liked rain? Do you get PM in HI?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I thought plants liked rain? Do you get PM in HI?


No they prefer lower humidty, rain can ruin months of work in one night. I spray once a week for pest's and Powdery Mildew. It ain't unicorns and rainbows growing over here, especially outdo...You have to be a skilled grower to yield generously..or else you'll be pick through caterpillar buds of mold...I walk on the tips of my toes in my garden.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 13, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I am enjoying moving indoor during the rainy season. Trying to get a perpetual harvest going introducing a new plant every two to 3 weeks. There's no way I could keep plants outside with the rain we've been getting where I live. Of course a PV system helps keep the utilities down to the bare minimum.


Nice..I bet the yield ain't too shabby either! What is that four hundo..hps or led? I'd let them get some sun rays before harvest!

On the day of harvest though..don't want to risk mold lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2013)

I found a giant caterpillar and a giant grasshopper in my garden today. Grasshopper ate a clone leaf down to a skeleton!


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 13, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nice..I bet the yield ain't too shabby either! What is that four hundo..hps or led? I'd let them get some sun rays before harvest!
> 
> On the day of harvest though..don't want to risk mold lol


These are under 400w HPS. My light cycle is is opposite the sun to beat the heat without resorting to AC. The Cherry puff #3 is gonna produce some nice juicy colas, though, its only around day 35 give or take and looks fatter every night I open up the tent.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 13, 2013)

Right now Daybreaker from Gage Green Genetics is number one on my strains to grow list. The Chem cut they have is from the same seeds chemdawg got at the grateful dead show. Crossed with OG Jo, a direct descendant from the original headband. Different strokes for different folks though...don't like sativas as much as I like my OGs so there's my bias opinion lol


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 14, 2013)

I appreciate the responses, friends. I am a sativa guy myself, but to finish a day/watch a movie/etc. I love the heavy indicas. I'll be happy to share what I ended up going with in the end. 

I was going to try some fatty smart pots indoor, growing out my weeds after I knock over a cover crop in those pots (same outdoors, except they will end up in the ground).

For lack of direction, I was also wondering if anyone knew where I could get my hands on some edible mushroom spores here in Hawaii. Mycology has been quite the emerging interest for me.

Aloha kanaks and kanakettes....


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Try the internet I found a good site recommended by shroomery.org and they sold a syringe for $40


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 15, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Try the internet I found a good site recommended by shroomery.org and they sold a syringe for $40


Brilliant! You sir, are a genius.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 16, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Try the internet I found a good site recommended by shroomery.org and they sold a syringe for $40


Thanks for the reply, wdk! I am familiar with the shroomery and have already grown out a couple different types of cubensis via syringe cultures. 

It was good fun.


----------



## damnnation (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all, 
Newbie here. I stay Kaneohe now, right in the footihills of the mountains down from H3. I am looking to grow as soon as I can. I have my med card no prob there, I have a lot of good land, I have starfruit and guava that grow real nice in back yard. As far as pakalolo goes I am clueless on how to grow. Any help and incite would be greatly appreciated. Also does the rain and climate in Kaneohe give to a lot of problems for growing? 
-R


----------



## eight08boy (Nov 17, 2013)

Any other oahu growing hit me up can share harvest just grew my first batch of purple that actully came out and smell like purps


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 19, 2013)

damnnation said:


> Also does the rain and climate in Kaneohe give to a lot of problems for growing?
> -R


A little rain never stopped anyone from growing.

Kaneohe's 11 inches of rain since January is like a mellow drizzle compared to the east side of the BI's ~80inches during the same period, yet the eastside of the BI still produces far more cannabis. Where there's a will there's a way...build a shelter like Dyna did or haul your plants under cover when it rains. 

Personally, I would love if it only rained 11 inches since January where I live.


----------



## Puna Bud (Nov 19, 2013)

it been awhile since I've last been here. So I thought I'd throw up a few pics for you guys. The fat headed one is a "Purple Alien OG X OG'. Then I believe the next one is a Starlet Kush(Pure Kush X OG Kush) X OG and then SBD(super blue dream X Freedom Baby). Then I just transplants my next grow. Afghani Bullriders X OG, and Ted OG( Underdawg X Chemdawg), and NL#5 X OG


----------



## polyester (Nov 20, 2013)

Aloha k&#257;kou! 

I'm new to this site and new to growing, and am happy to find this Hawai&#699;i group. I&#699;m just checking in to introduce myself. 

I recently started up a grow. It&#699;s all over the place, because of a number of changing factors in my housing, and because I am starting off-season. None of it makes sense in the end, but here's what I'm doing.

I live in an apartment. All of the living spaces (bedrooms and living room) have floor to ceiling windows. The temperatures in those room routinely reach mid to upper 90s. The only space I have that is at all reasonable for inside growing is one of the interior bathrooms. There are also a couple of small lanais. So -- I&#699;ve got two seedlings going in the bathroom tub, and one on the lanai. All of them are autoflowers growing in soil (Roots Organics Original). Inside - Northern Lights Blue auto (Delicious) and White Widow auto (Dinafem). Outside - White Widow auto (Dinafem). I&#699;m trying to see what I can keep going within the constraints of the apartment, and without having to run A/C all the time. 

Inside - the seedlings are growing under a 90w LED UFO, 18-6. I&#699;ve got them perched on one of those tall laundry carts encased in panda film to maximize the light. With fans running (a regular size Vornado and a 6" clip-on), temps are ranging between 79-86F. 

Outside - I'm just letting it grow and seeing what happens with natural light. 

If anyone has experience with trying to keep temps under control indoors without A/C, I&#699;d be grateful for any advice. 

I hope to start a grow of photoperiod plants in the spring. In the meantime, I&#699;m seeing if my living conditions (main issue being heat control) can support a grow at all.

Thanks!

p.s. The Northern Lights Blue auto is 10 days old from sprout, and maybe 3 cm tall. The smell is already very strong! Not complaining, because it's great, but I'm not sure what I&#699;m going to do about that.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 20, 2013)

polyester said:


> I live in an apartment. All of the living spaces (bedrooms and living room) have floor to ceiling windows. The temperatures in those room routinely reach mid to upper 90s. The only space I have that is at all reasonable for inside growing is one of the interior bathrooms. There are also a couple of small lanais. So -- I&#699;ve got two seedlings going in the bathroom tub, and one on the lanai. All of them are autoflowers growing in soil (Roots Organics Original). Inside - Northern Lights Blue auto (Delicious) and White Widow auto (Dinafem). Outside - White Widow auto (Dinafem). I&#699;m trying to see what I can keep going within the constraints of the apartment, and without having to run A/C all the time.
> 
> Inside - the seedlings are growing under a 90w LED UFO, 18-6. I&#699;ve got them perched on one of those tall laundry carts encased in panda film to maximize the light. With fans running (a regular size Vornado and a 6" clip-on), temps are ranging between 79-86F.
> 
> ...


Are you able to cover windows in your room with some kind of white or reflective material like pandafilm? Sunlight entering a room will cause the temperature to raise considerably but if you can keep the light out the temp should drop. You could try blocking the light out completely from the windows and exhausting the hot air out of the room with an inline fan.
Other than that, there's not a lot you can do to keep the heat down if your place is naturally too hot, especially if you are running auto's with lights at 18/6. I have my lights on at night from 8pm-8am and it helps keep my temp in a comfortable range.


----------



## polyester (Nov 21, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Are you able to cover windows in your room with some kind of white or reflective material like pandafilm? Sunlight entering a room will cause the temperature to raise considerably but if you can keep the light out the temp should drop. You could try blocking the light out completely from the windows and exhausting the hot air out of the room with an inline fan.
> Other than that, there's not a lot you can do to keep the heat down if your place is naturally too hot, especially if you are running auto's with lights at 18/6. I have my lights on at night from 8pm-8am and it helps keep my temp in a comfortable range.


The building I'm in enforces strict rules about maintaining uniform appearance on the windows, so I can't tamper with them. I think you're right that I'm stuck with dealing with the temps. The thermometer shows that the temps under the lights are a few degrees higher than the room. I'll up the ventilation in there. Thanks for the response!


----------



## 808HI (Nov 28, 2013)

Wassup braddahs, u guys think u guys can help me diagnose the problem I have going on.mahalos


----------



## Hauna (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey braddahz just joining the conversation from the unconquered rock. Been enjoying the read. Below is some blueberry white widow Thats a few weeks into flower.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 30, 2013)

looks like some kinda micro def, try some micro nutes, could be cal/ mag def. I got some earth juice if you want some.


----------



## 808HI (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Dyna, gonna add some earth juice to their next feed. Maybe on Monday or Tuesday. Still got some left over from last harvest. Also gonna take some cuts of the kali mist and phatty fruit. Should be ready by next Tuesday. I hit u up Dyna. Shoots, mahalos for the response. Alojahz.


----------



## Hauna (Dec 2, 2013)

three blueberry white widows in flower Should get 2 oz or so off each.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2013)

Jilly Bean clone outside in the 40 degree nights:




Ace of Spades:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 3, 2013)

Gage Green "Cherry Pie x OG Joe" 
This pheno would do insane under a ScrOG.


















Grape Puff


----------



## Hauna (Dec 3, 2013)

Anybody using supplemental lighting outdoors to keep their plants in veg longer without dragging them into a grow room at night. I'm using an automatic dusk timer set at 4 hours past sunset. I have three 100w equivalent CFL's. They work well for small plants but don't have enough coverage when the plants get about 1.5'-2' or so.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 3, 2013)

I got talked into trying this soil. I decided to do a side by side comparison. The one on the left with the blue tape is this eco garbage and the one on the right is my soil mix, sunshine 4 with roots organic dry nutes mixed in. These are from the same batch of clones and planted at the same time. 





I dumped the rest of the bag out. Just a heads up if you think about using this stuff, it is not good for cannabis. Aloha!


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 3, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I got talked into trying this soil. I decided to do a side by side comparison. The one on the left with the blue tape is this eco garbage and the one on the right is my soil mix, sunshine 4 with roots organic dry nutes mixed in. These are from the same batch of clones and planted at the same time.
> 
> I dumped the rest of the bag out. Just a heads up if you think about using this stuff, it is not good for cannabis. Aloha!


I bought a bag from Home Depot to use in the veggie garden and it smelled like straight up shit inside. It is made from grocery stores expired produce and basically should be treated like compost and further amended for best results.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 3, 2013)

Introducing, The White x (Burkle x Godzilla)


Girl Scout Cookies x Puna Budder


----------



## 808HI (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys, wat long term damage can those little fucking white flies cause to my plants? And what can I do to get rid of em. Any info would help. Much mahalos. Was super busy this past weekend but as soon as I can take cuts, I'll hit u up Dyna. Shoots, looks cherry spliff, wish I could get some of that puna budder. Alojahz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 3, 2013)

What type of light do I need for flowering, mh or hps. I don't know much about indoor flowering.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's what I found. Whiteflies ingest plant juices and in turn produce a sticky substance known as honeydew. Honeydew left on its own can cause fungal diseases to form on leaves. Plants will become extremely weak and may be unable to carry out photosynthesis. Leaves may dry out and turn yellow, and growth will be stunted. Check undersides of leaves around the veins for flies, even if they aren&#8217;t visible, feel leaf surfaces for honeydew.Eggs are also laid on the undersides of leaves. 

Adult females can produce up to 400 eggs, which can hatch anytime between one week and a month. They are usually laid in a circular patter

Treatment:
-Spray with insecticidal soap. Follow up twice or three times.

-Try this homemade mixture from the Almanac to control and deter whiteflies: In a 32-ounce spray bottle mix 2 parts rubbing alcohol, 5 parts water, and 1 tablespoon liquid soap. Spray the mixture on the foliage of garden plants that are susceptible to these pests.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 3, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What type of light do I need for flowering, mh or hps. I don't know much about indoor flowering.


HPS. Some people do MH for flower but I've read that it is pretty strain specific to get good results with just MH. 

The newish Hortilux Blue bulbs are supposed to have a more complete spectrum and do super well for both veg and flower, but they cost a lot more and i've read they dont last as long. I think it only works with electronic ballasts and not digital or magnetic ballasts, so maybe thats why it craps out on some people early.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 3, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005DOS0R8/ref=mp_s_a_1_13?qid=1386109226&sr=8-13&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70
I just ordered this one, it comes with both types of bulbs. Getting the 1000 watt one, how many plants can this cover?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

Scottyballs does hempy grows start-to-finish using just MH bulbs. Most everybody else uses MH for veg and HPS for flower. Have you looked at LED?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is an update on the Mulanje #2 in the compost pile. Almost all of the hairs are gone and the trichs are all milky.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 3, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005DOS0R8/ref=mp_s_a_1_13?qid=1386109226&sr=8-13&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70
> I just ordered this one, it comes with both types of bulbs. Getting the 1000 watt one, how many plants can this cover?


Kind of depends on your hood and growing style. I have a 400w in a 3.5"x3.5"x6.5" tent and I think a 400w is the bare minimum for that size. I fit 4 plants in 5 gal's that are all LST'd and spread out wide. There's definite sweet spots under the light, so I just rotate them around every so often to give everyone a fair chance. 

With a higher wattage, you don't need to worry about light penetration as much and don't need to spread out your plants as wide, so you can fit more and still have good light reaching the bottom of your plant.


----------



## polyester (Dec 4, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I bought a bag from Home Depot to use in the veggie garden and it smelled like straight up shit inside. It is made from grocery stores expired produce and basically should be treated like compost and further amended for best results.


I also got a bag from Home Depot for potted herbs (oregano, parsley, etc.). All of them grew either hardened dark green or yellow leaves. Thanks Dyna Ryda and kaloconnection for the reports. I was thinking of using the leftovers in a mmj grow by mixing it into other soil, but am going to get rid of it.


----------



## Hauna (Dec 4, 2013)

Blueberry X WhiteWidow 

what do you guys do to ward off powdery mildew. I've been using a 3in1 but can't anymore now that the plant is budding. My friend told me ice cold water with a tbsp of milk. Anyone got any ideas? It's not horrible yet, but I have some on the lower leaves, I've been picking bad leaves off and wiping others with a wet rag.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2013)

Lemon juice and water worked well for me.


Here is the Mulanje - almost ready!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 4, 2013)

Lemon juice lowers the ph of the water, that should stop the pm.

Beautiful plant mo.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 4, 2013)

yep, the idea is to change the PH of your leaves surface. You can use a variety of different things to do so. Diluted milk has been known to work.

Neem and silica foliar sprays good for preventative but make sure your neem is 100% cold pressed and not the hydrophobic kind or it wont work.

I would clip off everything on the lower plant that is affected, and remove some fan leaves to increase the circulation around your plant. Make sure you dont handle other areas of your plant or other healthy plants after you've been touching the infected area or you will spread the spores.


----------



## Hauna (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's another plant I have. Was from some really old bagseed my friend gave me that he got from a guy who grew in the 80/90s. This is generation 2. There's one other of the seedlings that has the narrow leaf pheno but most threw to the wider leaf. The mother had small pods and long dark orange hairs all over the thing. Was not a couch high but a more upper one.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all- I just got an e-mail from Alaska Airlines advertising flights (one way) from the California Bay Area airports to Kauai, Maui or Honolulu for $159....what a deal! (Cyber Monday). So I look at what lodging costs and everything's about $150 and up a night to stay there. I checked out Craigslist and found a few places for under $150 a night, but I hate dealing with Craigslist. I don't mind camping/backpacking, but have no idea if that's realistic. So I'm reaching out to the RIU community to see if anyone has any ideas, or experiences to share. I'm coming for 2weeks the last week of January. 1st week with the family in a condo or similar, then the 2nd week by myself. I would like to visit other growers and islands that 2nd week. So if any of you Hawaiian growers have a tip on a rental that 1st week with the family, or have a couch or a piece of floor for me to stay for a day or 2 that 2nd week, that would be great...I'll bring the smoke! Thanks TMB- PM me if you can help!


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 5, 2013)

treemansbuds said:


> Hello all- I just got an e-mail from Alaska Airlines advertising flights (one way) from the California Bay Area airports to Kauai, Maui or Honolulu for $159....what a deal! (Cyber Monday). So I look at what lodging costs and everything's about $150 and up a night to stay there. I checked out Craigslist and found a few places for under $150 a night, but I hate dealing with Craigslist. I don't mind camping/backpacking, but have no idea if that's realistic. So I'm reaching out to the RIU community to see if anyone has any ideas, or experiences to share. I'm coming for 2weeks the last week of January. 1st week with the family in a condo or similar, then the 2nd week by myself. I would like to visit other growers and islands that 2nd week. So if any of you Hawaiian growers have a tip on a rental that 1st week with the family, or have a couch or a piece of floor for me to stay for a day or 2 that 2nd week, that would be great...I'll bring the smoke! Thanks TMB- PM me if you can help!


Check airbnb or vrbo for vacation rentals. Pretty good deals for any budget


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 6, 2013)

Bodhi's Larry OG x Snowlotus.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 6, 2013)

Cherry puff cola's.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Dec 6, 2013)

cherry puff looks killer bully! cherry tasting weed is something I have not had in the past.  ganj on


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, this one is more OG leaning in flavor. Smells like diesel candy in flower. The other pheno I have smells like pie crusts.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice buds. That's a 15 inch ruler by the way folks


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2013)

Rain coming tomorrow - harvest time!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah I have to use a 15" to measure mine too, wait are we talking about buds? Lol


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 8, 2013)

Grape Puff


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

Those trichs are ridiculous! How does it smell?


Here is the cola I chopped off of the Mulanje before the rain:





She had a few seeds in her 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 8, 2013)

Smells like candied grape syrup, real sweet. The stems smell real sour.

I found this HUGE, beautifully stripped bean in one of my cherry puff nugs. Gonna run that one for sure, I'm thinking some stray pollen from my frosty CP male must've pollinated her by accident.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

Post a pic of the bean on the my seed thread!


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 9, 2013)

Here you go mo. Left is an average sized bean, definitely not a tiny one, and the right is the big lone cherry puff bean.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2013)

That macro is kine KC! What kind of camera did you use?

Please post pics of that grow when you pop that giant - it may be the next Girl Scout Cookies 

Thanks for posting on the Seed Thread.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 11, 2013)

I use an older Canon 40d w/60mm macro lens. I do a little bit of photography as a side gig, so I have a small arsenal of tools to help me get good shots. Unfortunately, my computer died last night and I have no way to upload photos in the meantime. .


----------



## damnnation (Dec 12, 2013)

Aloha again,
Newbie here, i can verify if anyone is uncertain about my stranger to rollitup 
Lookin for clones to start a grow if anyone is willing to part with some. Stay kaneohe and want to start outdoor and indoor, have much land and get much sun too. Anyone that has advice, tips, willing tohelp would be great. Mahalos


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 12, 2013)

Aloha Gang- mold an fungus occurs when the leaf surface gets too acidic. A 10% milk solution raises the ph and adds a beneficial bacteria(bacillus lact.). Using lemon foilarly has no benefit I am aware off. Happy Holidabs.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Guys- Hope all you guys are doing well! This is a great website but more for chatting and goofing around, for those of you on the path of true cannabis enlightenment, let me invite you guys over to The Seed Depot. This is a forum and the best current seedbank. The top breeders and growers seemed to be originally at Overgrow, then ICMag and now JB from IC started The Seed Depot a couple years back. Most of us guys are already there under the same or different names. This is a great thread and I dont want it to die, but just want you guys to have options. 


I started a Hawaii grown thread there a few months back, please come check it out.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, the forum side of their website is down right, thats why I here now, but should be back up soon.

The seedbank store is top notch and gives out unreal 10 pak freebies with every order. 

Bodhi posts in our threads and most of the best breeders post regularly.


----------



## damnnation (Dec 13, 2013)

damnnation said:


> Aloha again,
> Newbie here, i can verify if anyone is uncertain about my stranger to rollitup
> Lookin for clones to start a grow if anyone is willing to part with some. Stay kaneohe and want to start outdoor and indoor, have much land and get much sun too. Anyone that has advice, tips, willing tohelp would be great. Mahalos



Nobody here to help!? Meh, mabye ill try seeds first then. If anyone has clones let me know! Share the earth


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 13, 2013)

Aloha Dude^^^^^^^We usually dont give out cuts to folks that just come on here and ask for security reasons. The thing to do is jump in order seeds post here and read plenty and after the thumb turns green genetics start showing up.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Mohican, I see you stay growing giants again, your wife doesnt give you hard time for growing those things? lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks!

She loves my garden, skunks and all 

She helped me trim last season.

Here is today's picture of the Mulanje Gold:




A few close ups from yesterday:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Unfortunately, the forum side of their website is down right, thats why I here now, but should be back up soon.
> 
> The seedbank store is top notch and gives out unreal 10 pak freebies with every order.
> 
> posts in our threads and most of the best breeders post regularly.


TSD is a great site as braddah surf'd has pointed out, hopefully we'll see most of you over there, not nearly as much bickering like there is here on troll it up!...lol


Aloha,
Cooter


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Coot! How the ghashs?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Just started a pak of Zazen, afgooey, and E$ko's Shiva. Snow's Blueberry Blast and Classics MaliansxCgxSd just went out...got one Puna Budder x GSC...the crew down here said they paid 60k for thier GSC cut>.<


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

^^meant one of my Puna Budder x GSC is amazing, gonna have to do a reveg on her...Auto, how yours?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

oh yeah, the Bog stuff is coming nice, your sour bubbles are gonna be trick...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

No germ on the old Kohala Buds sedds, Swami got 2 to germ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot! How the ghashs?


Got 8 out of 12, they're chugging along. I'm going to up can soon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Just started a pak of Zazen, afgooey, and E$ko's Shiva. Snow's Blueberry Blast and Classics MaliansxCgxSd just went out...got one Puna Budder x GSC...the crew down here said they paid 60k for thier GSC cut>.<


60k .....good lordy!


----------



## wheezer (Dec 15, 2013)

WOOT WOOT COOT COOT....What's up brotha?? Thought I"d pop in and say hi!! I might be around again for awhile if they don't run me off hehe..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

wheezer said:


> WOOT WOOT COOT COOT....What's up brotha?? Thought I"d pop in and say hi!! I might be around again for awhile if they don't run me off hehe..


Aloha Braddah Wheez! Same Ole shit over here....just counting the days until our long season. Howzit on your end?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Frigging Wheezer, dude gets it done...you been checking his threads? Bio D and flower power....nutz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 15, 2013)

The Girl Scout Cookies x Puna Budder is great..never got that much of it but it's top shelf. I was burping up cookie flavors hours after smoking a pre cured joint. The flavor really coats your mouth, and leaves you feeling like you can take on the world. I forgot about a nice GSC leaning male but caught him early before he was about to have a splooge fest.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Coot, you been following the rols guys? Been reading Cootz for years, he and gascanstan just started a new website....invocation and all those guys are there. I've been reusing my soil for the past year....


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Spliffer, how you? Seen Puna lately? Tell him I said hi. Yeah, got 3 pb x gsc from Greenhorns and 2 are pretty nice....one is keeper, I put pics up tomorow....what all you testing right now?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Spliff, you hyper organic too right, you do the rols?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Got 8 out of 12, they're chugging along. I'm going to up can soon
> View attachment 2929791


Just checked my vault today and I looked at my pack and four of the seeds were crushed. Crush proof containers instead of plastic zippy's would be nice!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah I took a crack at the ROLS, still use some of the methods in my garden..Always changing it up though no run is the same. I want to do outdoor anaerobic hydroponics..or make some global buckets though. That would be the shit.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Spliff, did you run Mcgruff testers?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice on the babies Coot, hope they the bomb....how ya gonna pollinate?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Tell them you got something better for 30k lol


----------



## wheezer (Dec 15, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot, you been following the rols guys? Been reading Cootz for years, he and gascanstan just started a new website....invocation and all those guys are there. I've been reusing my soil for the past year....



hey bro. can you get me an invite to that site? I heard you gotta have an invitation to join. Let em' know I want in!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2013)

Fer sure, check out Swami Organic Seed website for link, i think you can use Swami as the referer....


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 16, 2013)

Sweet find Surfd, I've been following along Cootz and the gang for a little more than a year also. Due to location constraints (that were recently resolved) I was not able to cultivate everyones favorite plant in it, but I have a 30gal smart pot that hasn't been disturbed for a year and a half now. Quality of growth (and even speed, in some cases) have dramatically improved as I've grown all kinds of veggies, etc. Here is a volunteer cherry tomato that my lovely fiancee wouldn't have me cut down for my own purposes:

Just finished harvesting all kind green beans from this same pot last week, they were all chopped and eaten before I took pics... Sorry . Also, all the organic matter from the bean plants were just dropped on the surface of the soil and none of it remains (except a couple stems) a week later. 

I recommend going to eye-c-mag and looking up ROLS and organic living soil to anyone who hasn't already. They've helped me break through the ignorance.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 16, 2013)

Aloha Hilo, how is the new place? Did you handle the albizias? Stoked on your organic trip, growing food is the key. I hope im your neighbor one day..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot, you been following the rols guys? Been reading Cootz for years, he and gascanstan just started a new website....invocation and all those guys are there. I've been reusing my soil for the past year....


I've recycled soil in the past with great success, but these days all my spent soil gets tossed in my garden, so i guess that's a yes and no...lol I've had better results using my integrated soil. My base soil is all organic and when the organic soil can't keep up with the demands of the plant they get a douching of balanced salts...lol. I still swear by FF Marine Cuisine, i know it has some nasties in it, but once the plant has been harvested I've brewed up the spent soil containing salts,and the FF MC... it bubbles right up and it's a live and productive......it's the best of both worlds approach


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Just checked my vault today and I looked at my pack and four of the seeds were crushed. Crush proof containers instead of plastic zippy's would be nice!


Bummer man! I save all my tins from da'tude for that very reason


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2013)

wheezer said:


> hey bro. can you get me an invite to that site? I heard you gotta have an invitation to join. Let em' know I want in!


Let me find out, I'm not sure how the invite thing works over there.

Riddlem is a killer site no trolling and a majority of the members understand how to grow a plant, You'd fit right in Brother Wheez!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 16, 2013)

They came pre crushed that's why I think he should put them in crush proof instead of little ziplocs. They most likely got smashed on the way over here but still...some valuable genetics that got crushed don't cha think?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2013)

There is a ROLS thread here also:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/636057-recycled-organic-living-soil-rols.html


and a worm bin thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/621724-new-vermicomposter.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> They came pre crushed that's why I think he should put them in crush proof instead of little ziplocs. They most likely got smashed on the way over here but still...some valuable genetics that got crushed don't cha think?


gotcha...i've been down that path.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2013)

Harvested the seeded cola from the Mulanje. It is a cross of Mulanje and TGA Jilly Bean.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 16, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Aloha Hilo, how is the new place? Did you handle the albizias? Stoked on your organic trip, growing food is the key. I hope im your neighbor one day..


Howzit!! The new place is a trip for me everyday and I find myself laying the "organic hippie" on too thick sometimes (although I'm cool with it). All kind discovery channel shit going down... Fire ants ganging up on a slug, literal mats of mycelial strands just under the surface of the forest floor, two same species spiders having territorial disputes, bee hive in a hollowed out ohia tree... In short, I'm loving it and thank you kindly for asking. As for the forest, I need an arborist to come and look at 'em. 

 

I like to get nuts with the machete... Just not THAT nuts...

I would appreciate a cool neighbor right about now! Mine just wants to poison everything


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 16, 2013)

Where did you order from? Id have sent them back immediately...




SpliffAndMyLady said:


> They came pre crushed that's why I think he should put them in crush proof instead of little ziplocs. They most likely got smashed on the way over here but still...some valuable genetics that got crushed don't cha think?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 16, 2013)

Sweet, you the man! Nice to see you progress, all the best. Those albizias look manageable, you need my chainsaw? Chop off one limb a day and buck up, lots of green waste though...





HiloReign said:


> Howzit!! The new place is a trip for me everyday and I find myself laying the "organic hippie" on too thick sometimes (although I'm cool with it). All kind discovery channel shit going down... Fire ants ganging up on a slug, literal mats of mycelial strands just under the surface of the forest floor, two same species spiders having territorial disputes, bee hive in a hollowed out ohia tree... In short, I'm loving it and thank you kindly for asking. As for the forest, I need an arborist to come and look at 'em.
> 
> View attachment 2931176
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 16, 2013)

ok, TSD back up c you guys next year!


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 16, 2013)

Well over the years ive always planted in all the months of the year. Right now I have some duck foot I started three weeks ago. Technicaly they should have flowered seeing as how short the days are this time of year. But the moon is out and shining bright which im pretty sure is keep ing them in veg mode. basically you can plant right now and run a fluorescent light bulb on them for a few hours each evening to ensure they recieve less than twelve hours of darkness.


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 17, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Sweet, you the man! Nice to see you progress, all the best. Those albizias look manageable, you need my chainsaw? Chop off one limb a day and buck up, lots of green waste though...


Yah mon! I appreciate the offer and it's not so much the hard work I'm afraid of, more so smashing my fence or worse- my neighbors. I was actually already borrowing a good friend of mines Stihl chainsaw and this thing is an animal... 

On a higher note, I don't plan on any organic matter leaving my property. Compost, mushroom logs, bio char, fence... Whatever I can think of. It may sound funny to some, but I think I am more excited to share the products of my work than to enjoy them myself. 

I'm sure my "designer compost" will have the masses raving... Made up entirely of Waiawi, Albizia and gunpowder tree

Hope the BI ladies are treating you nicely, as I bet your pakalolo girls are!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is what cold weather (nights) does to my plants:






Strawberries:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 18, 2013)

What's up ma people. sending good vibes to all, happy holidays folks.


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stunning hues Mo, hope mine turn this run.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 18, 2013)

Howzit cruz808, doing good. Hope all is well. Here's some bodhi love for ya...they just started showing some purple today.

Tree of Life (Jack Herer x Temple)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 18, 2013)

Heres some Fuji. Supplemented with my two secret fertilizers, 'Water' and 'Sunshine'!


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 18, 2013)

both are very, very nice...aloha


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 20, 2013)

Man, Bodhi stuff always looks so good. Good job man.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 20, 2013)

Santa can early to me. Funny my Santa is really brown and drives a Toyota p/u but the gifts were still free. Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

Killer thread yu guys have here.i lived on the Big Island in North Shore for sometime and smoked Hawaiian hashplant daily,was my fav..moved to cali then back to texas .but extremey fond of the tropics and the beech,haha,love it..jus passin through my friends .peace and happy holidays from the deep south.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Santa can early to me. Funny my Santa is really brown and drives a Toyota p/u but the gifts were still free. Have a Merry Christmas


3rd pic made my trouser cobra dance a little


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 20, 2013)

Grape puff


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2013)

That is some sweet looking Pakalolo 

How does it smell and taste?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 20, 2013)

LMAO East Hawaii...


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 20, 2013)

Smell is ridiculous. Grape syrup mixed with floral hints, reminds me of airheads candy. Still needs a day or two to dry better for the taste test. Bag appeal is top-notch, no doubt a great strain for concentrates with its heavy terpenes. The rest of the plant will probably come down in the next week or so, about a 45-50 day finisher and yields well.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 20, 2013)

Got my indoor room set up. 12'x6', 4x4 tent inside, 1k light. Plants are loving it.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice setup, you will get some fat harvests off that 1k.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 20, 2013)

My outdoor is still growing strong. I might take a break until summer though.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 20, 2013)

Mainlining,..indoors..? 1k?! Oh no, watch out!

Glad you finally get to try some Grape Stomper goodness Kalo. She really is a great strain, isn't she?


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 21, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Mainlining,..indoors..? 1k?! Oh no, watch out!
> 
> Glad you finally get to try some Grape Stomper goodness Kalo. She really is a great strain, isn't she?


MY friend who recently moved back from Cali came over yesterday and I showed him the Grape Puff and he was tripping on the smell. He was saying hawaii bud just smells more intense, and I explained that my plants are mostly Cali genetics, he replied it is just something about being grown here that takes it to a different level. Maybe its the probiotics? 

Either way, the strain is top-notch and cant wait to see what other phenos are hiding in the rest of the pack. I imagine a ice wax extraction using fresh frozen Grape nugs would be mindblowing in smell and taste. Gage green calls these "Dab Plants" for good reason.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 21, 2013)

Been all about the probiotics lately. Pretty fascinating method of growing. Some basils in an earthbucket growing out of mycelium.


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 21, 2013)

View attachment 2936756View attachment 2936757View attachment 2936757View attachment 2936760
Wussup my braddas and sistas I thought id share some shots of what I got started right now.. I got these seeds from my younger braddah and started them 3 weeks ago. Got that old skool duckfoot goin on and another random strain that should be up there. If you grew up here or met any old skool hawaiians that grow then you my friend have sampled some of the best weed in the world... I will keep an update on this grow aloha


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeez, TSD imploded faster than a woman.....most everybody going Zon.....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 21, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> MY friend who recently moved back from Cali came over yesterday and I showed him the Grape Puff and he was tripping on the smell. He was saying hawaii bud just smells more intense, and I explained that my plants are mostly Cali genetics, he replied it is just something about being grown here that takes it to a different level. Maybe its the probiotics?
> 
> Either way, the strain is top-notch and cant wait to see what other phenos are hiding in the rest of the pack. I imagine a ice wax extraction using fresh frozen Grape nugs would be mindblowing in smell and taste. Gage green calls these "Dab Plants" for good reason.


I still remember my first hit of Bright Moments...like loosing my virginity all over again 

The grape taste comes out in the ice wax if made proper-ascanbe.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

^^^^ Bodhi said you guys can move your test threads to BreedBay or Cannazon if you want.....not sure the future...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

Gage Green doesnt have that good of a rep, frosty, but they all kinda smell the same and they lost the original Grape Stompers....most folks have moved up including me......just my. 02$.......I've still got an 91 Afg/hz x Willie(i believe) up.....not impressive...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> ^^^^ Bodhi said you guys can move your test threads to BreedBay or Cannazon if you want.....not sure the future...


I'm on Breedbay, it's not the most user friendly site, but then again i just might be that much a fucking retard...lol. i'll have to check out cannazon. 

Topped the lucky charms, (ended up with 5 solid females) the bottom of the plants are going to get dusted with the ghash also putting a goji into the mix. The tranquil elephantizer is just about done, that was one of the wackiest grows I've had in quite some time....i'm kinda glad it almost done.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

Your Bl x Sk plants are coming around Coot, half of them has crapty yeilds but nice smells. The other 2 are pretty good, one looks like a good yeilding OG and the other looks like how i think the Snow Lotus would. Interestingly, they have superb mold resistance, just put them in the woods, been down in the 40s already and they have gotten wet.Just found 3 small mold spots on my fav Bogglegum....pissed, on the smaller airy buds too. Bodhis lemon thai pheno of the prayer tower loved getting moldy surprisingly....the TresDawg pheno much stronger...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Your Bl x Sk plants are coming around Coot, half of them has crapty yeilds but nice smells. The other 2 are pretty good, one looks like a good yeilding OG and the other looks like how i think the Snow Lotus would. Interestingly, they have superb mold resistance, just put them in the woods, been down in the 40s already and they have gotten wet.Just found 3 small mold spots on my fav Bogglegum....pissed, on the smaller airy buds too. Bodhis lemon thai pheno of the prayer tower loved getting moldy surprisingly....the TresDawg pheno much stronger...


No Kickstands? That was my main concern considering the Sk was an S1, bummer on the yield i figured the BL would have added a little weight. The mold resistance is a bonus. Are the two SL leaning plants sporting big calyxes that corkscrew a little? 

Bummer on the BOG gear...mold should be the last thing to worry about with all of Bog's statements on how mold resistance they are. I haven't had any mold issues with any of Bodhi's gear. Good to know the TresDawg is solid, hopefully the mold resistance was passed on to the lucky charms.hite"


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

No bananers or anything, but they seem to lean towards the mother. I'll be smoking em soon.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

I took some pics of your plants will post them up somewhere once I get another sd card. Not too much corkscrewing,


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

Fist pumping waiting for ghash f2s, ortega f2s and Spice f2s....you need 3 more blue cards...do work son!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2013)

HAHAHA...The ghash is going out in a few days, I was thinking of 12/12ing the Spice near the summer solstice and the Ortega next fall, and i'll grow my meds in between...a couple more blue cards would be nice ...... I'm praying the BL passed on some of its potency to the SK, the SK by itself was mediocre in the potency department, if it did the BL might be worth looking for some killer males.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

The malians are starting to take off, gonna be some nice sats.....not gonna make seeds with that but am gonna with Snows Blueberry Blast(BB x SSH) x (BB x Nevils Hz). They stinking already...got 9 Zazen up, super stoked on those.....Swami also sent me a bunch of Cootz old NL5xNHz seeds, gonna be nice!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 21, 2013)

Swami Organic Seed started a website too, check out some of his genetics....ultra sick!

Kinda stoked to check out Archive got some AW32 x SK from the santa with the Toyota...hehe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> The malians are starting to take off, gonna be some nice sats.....not gonna make seeds with that but am gonna with Snows Blueberry Blast(BB x SSH) x (BB x Nevils Hz). They stinking already...got 9 Zazen up, super stoked on those.....Swami also sent me a bunch of Cootz old NL5xNHz seeds, gonna be nice!


"Cootz old NL5xNHz"...... yah brah, i bet there's some beasters in that batch waiting to selected.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, checked out the Riddler, pretty cool. How did you find those guys. The only thong I worry about with the small private sites is just less folks with input. Less finshaggies for sure but like Happy said hard for new HI guys to find support. I'll be posting there with ya in a minute. 

What ya doing for Christmas?(probably disturbing the peace with yo truck)..hehe


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2013)

Ever read what DJ Short says about plants grown in Hawaii? 




kaloconnection said:


> MY friend who recently moved back from Cali came over yesterday and I showed him the Grape Puff and he was tripping on the smell. He was saying hawaii bud just smells more intense, and I explained that my plants are mostly Cali genetics, he replied it is just something about being grown here that takes it to a different level. Maybe its the probiotics?
> 
> Either way, the strain is top-notch and cant wait to see what other phenos are hiding in the rest of the pack. I imagine a ice wax extraction using fresh frozen Grape nugs would be mindblowing in smell and taste. Gage green calls these "Dab Plants" for good reason.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My outdoor is still growing strong. I might take a break until summer though.


What plants are those dude?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Got my indoor room set up. 12'x6', 4x4 tent inside, 1k light. Plants are loving it.


Sweet bro, how hot does it get with that 1k in the tent? I had a 1k in a 4x8 that worked great, I did have to a/c the room though, but that helped the r/h. Grow on...


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 22, 2013)

Loving this weather and going to give those Casper OG a go.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, you guys are well below on your rainfall...is Hilo the new Kona?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm putting the ghash out today.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 22, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> What plants are those dude?


Bubble berry x blue widow = dyna widow. I made this srain last year. That's what all my pants are. 


I have 12 2' t-5's in the tent for veg. The 1k is in the room, about a 6x6 space. So far temps hasn't got past 84. I got fans pulling air in from outside and fans circulating in the room. I can put a a/c in there if needed.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Dyna,
My daughter got the job in Honolulu! She is moving there in May. I have been looking at places up on the hill above yours. So expensive but so beautiful. Trying to get my wife to move there. My daughter got a place in Waikiki. She is still trying to find a car.

Can I grow there like I do here in CA?

I partook in some MuMoBG last night. It has a Pineapple Cheese smell in the jar now. After grinding it is almost pure grape smell. The inhale is smooth with a taste of caramel and coffee. No noticeable numbing of the lips (only took two hits) but the paranoia came on along with a disorienting altered state feeling. The paranoia and disorientation subsided quickly and the buzz removed all of my shoulder pain and gave me enough energy to give three giant main Mulanje colas a quick trim. No forgetfulness or tangents!

Watched a live Christmas chorus show from a local university (Chapman) that just blew me away. Trimming buds, drinking GL18YO, listening to my wife sing along with the chorus - priceless. I am in the holiday spirit finally!


Cheers and Happy Holidays!
Mohican


P.S. - Please post pictures of your seeds on the seed thread in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 22, 2013)

You can get your blue card and legally grow here. Is that what your asking? I have mine and I'm a caregiver for one other.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2013)

Aloha!.......


----------



## empyre4n (Dec 22, 2013)

Aloha,

First an foremost, I am excited to be a part of this community. Second, I am new to Hawaii, I live on the island of Oahu. I am an experienced indoor grower, but haven't tried an outdoor grow yet. Im wanting to give it a shot here since the weather is quite nice here year annually. My question is, What general areas are prime for doing so. Im not wanting to do it in my backyard or anything, so my guess is near the mountains and or on them. Id like to have a clean stream or water system so I don't have to hike water in too often. Anyways, any pointers or tips from fellow Hawaii growers would be much appreciated. Mahalo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2013)

Trimmed 3 more Mulanje colas last night!










Check out these calyxes on the Scott's OG #1 C2:






Here is the TGA Jilly Bean #4 C2:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice cross, did you use Sag's bubble and Dina's blue widow?

I remeber my little brothet was growing Bubbleberry along time ago indo in Kapahulu, but he could barely use his bathroom as he had to exhaust out into his bathroom and it was soo frigging hot.....



Dyna Ryda said:


> Bubble berry x blue widow = dyna widow. I made this srain last year. That's what all my pants are.
> 
> 
> I have 12 2' t-5's in the tent for veg. The 1k is in the room, about a 6x6 space. So far temps hasn't got past 84. I got fans pulling air in from outside and fans circulating in the room. I can put a a/c in there if needed.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice yeilds Mo! Stoked on your daughters new job, you might have to come over and help her get settled right?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 23, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice cross, did you use Sag's bubble and Dina's blue widow?
> 
> I remeber my little brothet was growing Bubbleberry along time ago indo in Kapahulu, but he could barely use his bathroom as he had to exhaust out into his bathroom and it was soo frigging hot.....


I got the bubble berry locally, friend of a friend that grows indoor. I put her outside and she went crazy under our sun. No taste or bag appeal but she very potent. The blue widow came from isle of jordan, he was the daddy of my dumb luck creation. This dyna widow is some bad ass meds, light green, sticky, smells amazing, great bag appeal, and it will ring your bell. Everyone loves it. If your ever on oahu pm me and I'll hook you up with a sample.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Solstice, everyone. I know I'm a day late, but I'm looking forward to the days getting longer again and getting some girls in the ground.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Gage Green doesnt have that good of a rep, frosty, but they all kinda smell the same and they lost the original Grape Stompers....most folks have moved up including me......just my. 02$.......I've still got an 91 Afg/hz x Willie(i believe) up.....not impressive...


Did you grow any of their gear besides an unreleased test strain that didn't make the cut?


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 23, 2013)

A few of my uncles short season plants... Again seeds came from a friend dont know what strain but they reek of guavas


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 2939238View attachment 2939240View attachment 2939241
A few of my uncles short season plants... Again seeds came from a friend dont know what strain but they reek of guavas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2013)

808Pez said:


> View attachment 2939238View attachment 2939240View attachment 2939241
> A few of my uncles short season plants... Again seeds came from a friend dont know what strain but they reek of guavas



Sativa Doms....very nice brah!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Did you grow any of their gear besides an unreleased test strain that didn't make the cut?


Yes, I have sampled thier flagship strains. I know you and Puna are in love with those guys, but .......

A good way to know if something is good is if the top guys breed with it....but then ya need to know who the top guys are....


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not even gonna grow anymore Bodhi gear as it's not really up to my standards.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Coot, Merry Christmas!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Coot, you gonna open pollinate the Ghashs or 1 on 1?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Coot, you gonna open pollinate the Ghashs or 1 on 1?


Open pollination....the ghash will also pollinate the 5 lucky charms and the Cooter cut of Goji (Cooter cut of Goji...lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> I'm not even gonna grow anymore Bodhi gear as it's not really up to my standards.....


Swami has my attention ATM, some really nice old school sativas that remind me of being a teenager in the 80's puff'n on all that old school mexican red hair....I'd really like to work with some of there gear.

Thanks for showing me the way to Sawmi-land


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep, my Zazen are looking tits already. Swami is Gascanstan, but you probably knew that. Yes, heirlooms is where it is at.....fuck, I still got those afghani seeds you got from the returning soldier to go threw too....and a bunch of old Hawaiian stuff.....

I hope we can stay in touch with Coastal and Classic...I pm'd them when the boat started sinking.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2013)

What have you grown from Gage that wasn't up to your standards Surf'd?...If you haven't tried there gear I don't see what good talking thrash is about them unless you're mad about something?

Aweful anxious to grow F2's of a breeders gear that isn't up to your standards..the ghash was the male used for the cross most of them will likely pull towards the snowlotus mother..remix pulls towards ghash. Peace


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2013)

How could you not like these guys?

[video=youtube_share;p2_I1ygtzGI]http://youtu.be/p2_I1ygtzGI[/video]


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Haha, not mad trying to help you guys. I dont grow Dutch Passion either....the best I had from them was a grape stomper. 
The Ghash isnt from Bodhi, and I dont like his snow lotus father....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2013)

All love Bro. Next time i'll have a phatty of Grape Stomper for ya...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Its not a personal thing againt M4K or Bodhi, its just striving for the best.....there are alot of cool growers/chuckers but if you arent putting in the work, your brand will suffer.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> All love Bro. Next time i'll have a phatty of Grape Stomper for ya...


Back at ya dude, love to burn one with ya if ya dont mind hanging out with an arrogant asshole....Merry Christmas my friend, I enjoy your well written threads...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2013)

Comparing my Kandy Kudh F3 made with two freebies to Shecky's pineapple was a low blo tho...  that hurt meh!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about that. Thats why Im divorced, got a mouth.But, that wasnt Sheckys strain, and I gave that pineapple away for not making the cut.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 24, 2013)

@Dyna, thanks for the info....how was your Jordan experience? I was gonna try some, heard his Blueberry is good...


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 24, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Thats why Im divorced, got a mouth.But, that wasnt Sheckys strain, and I gave that pineapple away for not making the cut.


You are MR Grinch. lol You guys are making good reading lol Like as The Pot Leaf Turns a new A&E show to take Duck's place.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 24, 2013)

Her is my 2 cents the thing with most breeders is they usually have one great male that they cross with everything. Thus some crosses seem similar. Crap that was more then 2 cents want any more info from me got to pay dollar lol Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2013)

Mele Kalikimaka errbody, have a dank Christmas! Stay irie


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2013)

East Hawaii said:


> Her is my 2 cents the thing with most breeders is they usually have one great male that they cross with everything. Thus some crosses seem similar. Crap that was more then 2 cents want any more info from me got to pay dollar lol Have a Merry Christmas


Got five strains from gage up at the moment all using different males, but yeah..we're working on it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

The Ghash has been out for 2 days and they're putting on inches rather quick, I'm noticing a lot of vigor for a IBL. Merry Christmas to all you.


Sheck's Whitaker BB/C99


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 24, 2013)

I pulled her from under the light long enough to get a picture and check her out. 32" tall from the soil and 32"wide. She is loving the 1k light. That thing is HOT, couple minutes in there and it feels like I get a sun burn.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 24, 2013)

For surfd, here is one of the only pictures I have of the isle of jordan blue widow. I had to chop her not long after this. I can't find the pictures of the male I used.


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 24, 2013)

Y
So did I say guavas I meant to say ripe mangos  we dried a couple buds for christmas and the flavor is outta this world.The high is a very relaxing indica high which works great for my back pains. Top shelf garenz. Last for hours just a few hits. Malama da aina and da aina gives back. Were gonna sweat them out tomorrow and cut to dry... MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Island brothers and sisters! 

Cooter, the Malawi clones are my fastest growers too!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 25, 2013)

sunshine daydream from recent
currently got a few bluedreams along with some fantasy island and a sourD enjoy and be safe this holi season. aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> View attachment 2940712sunshine daydream from recent
> View attachment 2940713currently got a few bluedreams along with some fantasy island and a sourD View attachment 2940714enjoy and be safe this holi season. aloha



Killing it Brah!


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice SSDD, Cruz. I'm gonna try out Bodhi's Lemonzinger for the summer (Satori Indica pheno x Appalachian)...also got a pack of his chem 91 x appy and a freebie pack of Dj's Blueberry x temple. The lotus larry is stealing the show in my tent, so dense and frosty. 



















Looks like everyone been staying busy this winter. been surprisingly dry this year, couple gnarly days of rain but i'll take a heavy day or two over a steady couple of weeks of rain.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 25, 2013)

Cruz do you just hang up the hammock and sleep in there? Beautiful garden...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Merry Christmas Island brothers and sisters!
> 
> Cooter, the Malawi clones are my fastest growers too!
> 
> ...


Eh Mo U gunna grow any Malawi monsters this spring/summer?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow! Unreal plants, how does that larry smell?


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Killing it Brah!


Mahalos coot, man I'm loving the journey


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 25, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Nice SSDD, Cruz. I'm gonna try out Bodhi's Lemonzinger for the summer (Satori Indica pheno x Appalachian)...also got a pack of his chem 91 x appy and a freebie pack of Dj's Blueberry x temple. The lotus larry is stealing the show in my tent, so dense and frosty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Kalo, that LL is looking fire bro. Love to see that chem91x live in action too.


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 25, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Cruz do you just hang up the hammock and sleep in there? Beautiful garden...


Thanks bradda spliff, hammock would be sick! Wifey wouldn't dig it tho lol..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 26, 2013)

Not sure Cooter. I may work on the Pakistani line more next year. There are also 60 Mulanje X Jilly Bean seeds from this crop I want to work with. 

I did enjoy a cup of coffee this morning laced with Malawi hash 

I started to lose it three hours later. Got very shaky and anxious. The feeling subsided and I soldiered along.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 26, 2013)

microscope action of a sugar leaf.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice plants Kalo, how are you liking the probiotics?



Tree of Life...looking more like sapling's than tree's, didn't veg these but smells like molokai frost on steroids




And Cheech Wizard x Appalachia...smells like watermelon now and laters


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 26, 2013)

Spliff are you making your own bokashi/em? We used to make it in the bamboo patch, also used EM-1 quite a bit in our aquaculture ponds.....gargled with it for a couple years. Dont really use it much anymore, just my worm bin.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2013)

Spliff - that is some killer resin coverage you got there!

83 degrees here today! The Mulanje just keeps looking better:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 27, 2013)

Gawdang Mo! You gonna be trimming that until you cut again next fall...


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 27, 2013)

View attachment 2943199View attachment 2943198View attachment 2943197View attachment 2943202View attachment 2943201View attachment 2943200.
.................


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 27, 2013)

Coot, here are 2 of your BL x SK......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 2943214View attachment 2943213View attachment 2943215Coot, here are 2 of your BL x SK......


pick 3 looks like a BL dom, 1&2 look like the mom


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 2943199View attachment 2943198View attachment 2943197View attachment 2943202View attachment 2943201View attachment 2943200.
> .................


killer brah....nice short season work!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 27, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 2943199View attachment 2943198View attachment 2943197View attachment 2943202View attachment 2943201View attachment 2943200.
> .................


How are you liking the GSC x Puna Budder? Got at least 10 F2's for you to play so far...The GSC leaning pheno's are dank, breaking up a joint it starts snowing keif...also only plants in my garden that didn't get mold.


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 28, 2013)

Xtrema x grape punch about half way through flower.


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 29, 2013)

Howzzit This is an update of my Duckfeet and the other strains random local killas


----------



## 808Pez (Dec 29, 2013)

View attachment 2945069View attachment 2945069View attachment 2945070View attachment 2945071
Howzzit This is an update of my Duckfeet and the other strains random local killas 100percent outdoor. The tall ones are 3 weeks old from the day the seeds came outta the ground and throwing hairs. The shorter ones are two weeks old and are starting to show sex as well. These plants grow with F1 vigor . I will keep track of flowering time. I am also keeping a male from each strain and am gonna make seeds from this run... I have original seeds from this grow so I can back cross the new seeds with the parents. This is a trick I learned to keep the strain strong. This time I couldnt go full organic but next time I will and they should be a lot healthier. Aloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 29, 2013)

This is the healthiest plant I have ever grown, indoor is easy. She is just over 4ft from the floor.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is that plant on 11/27 (on the right). That's a huge amount of growth in a month. This 1k light is mean.


----------



## 808HI (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn Dyna, dem plants be lovin that indoor setup. Gotta come by check em out.


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEARs err1.... blueDream, white lotus, blue widow, sourD and fantasy island frosting up for 2014, unlike most people my new years resolution is to GAIN WEIGHT  lol... enjoy my friends!


----------



## cruz808 (Dec 31, 2013)

sexy ladies in the back are bitchin..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice cruz, you've inspired me to start some different strains for the new year. Happy New year everyone!


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 1, 2014)

Right on dyna, much Mahalos! I can't wait to see that bush you got ^^up there go off, gonna be kills man. I know u vegged her indoor, Is she flowering indoor also? Thanks


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 2, 2014)

cruz808 said:


> Right on dyna, much Mahalos! I can't wait to see that bush you got ^^up there go off, gonna be kills man. I know u vegged her indoor, Is she flowering indoor also? Thanks


I'm all indoor right now, waiting for the sun to shift back. Last year I cut everything the first week of December and didn't start back until spring. I didn't realize how much the angle of the sun changes in winter. My plants were a lot bigger this last run but had less yeild. I might use my outdoor area if I run out of room indoor. 

Anyone every run anything from Barneys farm? I'm looking at their critical kush, they are claiming 25% thc. I need a good night time pain med.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2014)

I would never buy from them, or any other european seed company. Right now I'm thinking about getting some Quantum Kush from TGA genetics, it test's over 30% thc.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2014)

But thc varies from plant to plant no matter what, so you gotta do some searching


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone growing out any CBD strains? Got some lemon thai x (harlequin x og) in flower right now, looking good...stacked.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 2, 2014)

looking killer guys, great job. looks like everybody got some killas to work with  many many many different kinds of weeds to try out in the world. a hui hou, and blast um, oh, but please no blast um indoors like that guy in Puna. never indoors people. took down himself and the woman grower also. shitty. aloha


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

Please post some pics of that Thai Spliff!


Here are some Mulanje x Jilly Beans:







Paki Punch x Jilly Bean:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 3, 2014)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Anyone growing out any CBD strains? Got some lemon thai x (harlequin x og) in flower right now, looking good...stacked.


id love t see that lady, any pics? got a pack of harleuinXappy freebies ive yet o dig in to.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 3, 2014)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Anyone growing out any CBD strains? Got some lemon thai x (harlequin x og) in flower right now, looking good...stacked.


I was one of the original testers for the Shanti/Resin colab CBD crew. I grew out Z6 and Z7 and sampled them to patients in Waikiki with positive results. The plants resembled afghan skunks. Got some Harlequin xs in the vault. Drying some Lemon Thai x appy right now. Like to see your plants please.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 6, 2014)

I decided on Mickey kush from tga. I feel like I took a big fat one up the ass though. 160 for 10 beans, fuck the exchange rate is high. Oh well, it takes $ to make $. 
My flower room is filling up fast, might have to get my outdoor spot ready sooner than I thought.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 6, 2014)

Supper healthy looking seeds man


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

You will be very happy with the Mickey Dyna! It is the best TGA breed yet! Can't wait to see what it does in HI!


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 6, 2014)

Got some fossilized bat guano and bone meal just in time. This girl grows fast since I started darking them out for 12 hours. Shes two weeks into flowering


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 6, 2014)

Got some fossilized guano and bone meal just in time. This girl grows fast since I started darking them out for 12 hours. Shes two weeks into flowering 
View attachment 2954017


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 6, 2014)

Also I thought I'd share a photo of my grow three years ago n california. all medicinal 100 percent organic . Made all my own teas and this beast was six feet tall and eight feet wide weighing in just over foru and a half lbs . It was a mix of thirteen different strains my uncles friends made and they named the strain (purple sierra)


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 6, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I decided on Mickey kush from tga. I feel like I took a big fat one up the ass though. 160 for 10 beans, fuck the exchange rate is high. Oh well, it takes $ to make $.
> My flower room is filling up fast, might have to get my outdoor spot ready sooner than I thought.


Ahh, you shoulda hit up holisticnursery. TGA packs are $120 but they are running a buy one get one free special right now, same with Cali con and Ken's GDP stuff. Bodhi stuff is buy 2 get one free. Shipping is free and fast.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 6, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Ahh, you shoulda hit up holisticnursery. TGA packs are $120 but they are running a buy one get one free special right now, same with Cali con and Ken's GDP stuff. Bodhi stuff is buy 2 get one free. Shipping is free and fast.


Thanks bro, I'll check them out. I might order some more strains.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 6, 2014)

Hemp depot has them too for $99 right now, but yeah holistic is super fast shipping with nice freebies.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 7, 2014)

With the hps lighting this looks like a black and white picture.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice Macro! Try using the white balance while under the MPS and see what trippy colors it produces. I did this with my LED and got these pictures:




Looks like you have upgraded your grow room 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 7, 2014)

L. Thai x (Harlequin x OG), just starting to flower but i'll update regularly in this thread for curious eyes...
 

Lemon Diesel x (Purple Trainwreck x Purple Snoman)


C99/G13 Skunk x OG..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

Very beautiful girls Spliff! I love the way the Thai leaves look


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 8, 2014)

Howzit Bruddas, West Oahu..Finishing outside , almost ready.


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 8, 2014)

As always the Ladies be lookin fire, Mahalos spliff..


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone here ever read about or have any knowledge/experience with outdoor cannabis flowering quicker here in the islands than in other parts of the world? The reason I ask is Most all my ladies finish a week or 2 sooner than they should, most of my buddy's here seem to agree.. I'm talking about from seed as I know clones flower a bit quicker. MahalosMahalos


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 8, 2014)

cruz808 said:


> Anyone here ever read about or have any knowledge/experience with outdoor cannabis flowering quicker here in the islands than in other parts of the world? The reason I ask is Most all my ladies finish a week or 2 sooner than they should, most of my buddy's here seem to agree.. I'm talking about from seed as I know clones flower a bit quicker. MahalosMahalos


Never read about it, but it has happened to me. The blue Hawaiian strain that I run finished in 9 weeks, the breeder says it should take 11.
That strain just won the bc fall harvest cup. I knew it was good but I don't think it's that good. The strain I'm running now that I breed is better.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

The sun burns hotter in Hawaii! West Oahu looks like it makes some nice flowers


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 8, 2014)

808Pez said:


> Got some fossilized guano and bone meal just in time. This girl grows fast since I started darking them out for 12 hours. Shes two weeks into flowering
> View attachment 2954017


Funny these plants are starting to turn purple like the purple sierra guess I know why those random seeds smell so awesome... #classic#lovesurprises#thanksbro


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 9, 2014)

Bodhi's Larry OG x Snowlotus. Also got one pheno of a So.Cal Master Kush x Snowlotus to flower out soon, pretty pleased on the how the larry turned out.
I'm got some TGA Qush and Spacedawg clones just starting to flower right now and a headband cut from So Cal that is stretching like crazy.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking frosty! How does it smell? Some of my Scott's OG have that garlic cheese smell.


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 9, 2014)

"Pleased" to say the least kalo, man that fucker looks fire!


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Never read about it, but it has happened to me. The blue Hawaiian strain that I run finished in 9 weeks, the breeder says it should take 11.
> That strain just won the bc fall harvest cup. I knew it was good but I don't think it's that good. The strain I'm running now that I breed is better.


I feel on most the strains I run that if was to take them the full breeder recommended/documented flower period that they would be far over ripened brown dry mexi stuff.. Don't get me wrong there are a few that I take beyond, sometimes weeks.. But most 1-2 wks early.. Just cut a fantasy island at 45-47 days.. Straight up urkle Rock solid nugs, 80-90% of the hairs have changed, almost looks brown, Lol.. 

What's the creation ur running currently?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looking frosty! How does it smell? Some of my Scott's OG have that garlic cheese smell.


Smells real gassy with hints of citrus and flowers. The smoke has a hashy musk with with subtle kushyness too it. Kinda lanky branched but I think the nugs would do well against mold outside. I dunno, I feel like those tight little golf ball size nugs keep water out and dry faster than huge spongy colas. Some plants just magically handle rain, so i guess its all trial and error.


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 11, 2014)

Smells like Grapes brah... the excitement is building keepin the raw organics alive


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 11, 2014)

beautiful bro! I actually have the socal master. it is just like bubba, but bubba is a bit more complex in flavor. looks like you are smoking the dank, aloha



kaloconnection said:


> Bodhi's Larry OG x Snowlotus. Also got one pheno of a So.Cal Master Kush x Snowlotus to flower out soon, pretty pleased on the how the larry turned out.
> I'm got some TGA Qush and Spacedawg clones just starting to flower right now and a headband cut from So Cal that is stretching like crazy.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 11, 2014)

ok, I just threw some Purple IndicaxFaceoff cross into some water. 12 of them, and I plan on actually trying to take care of all of them as I am usually a seed killer. my ultimate goal was to actually get the PI cut from a friend to cross straight with my Frost, but this will have to be good enough. for those that don't know the PI, it is what I think of as a purple, indica plant type. purple tasting, short, stocky, thick, purples without cold, all natural, but not like the purps around here. I will try not to kill them lol. aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 11, 2014)

Puna Budder Cookies

#1- GSC dom


#2- Puna Budder dom


Cheech Wizard x Appalachia

#1- Appalachia dom


#2- Snowlotus dom


Tree of Life



Tigermelon x Appalachia


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 13, 2014)

got some indoor live action


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 13, 2014)

Let some Lotus Larry go extra long with supplemental LED lighting. Extra week is really bringing out more frost and different smell, now it is smelling more like kush funk.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking great. I can't post pics but if I could I got some So Ca MK from Highhawyn and I like it not the biggest yielder but good good. Aloha


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 14, 2014)

well, the happy valley (TWSSis#3xSchromFrost) didn't come out so happy  so those who got those seeds, I would say put them on the backburner. just fyi 

other than that, aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> well, the happy valley (TWSSis#3xSchromFrost) didn't come out so happy  so those who got those seeds, I would say put them on the backburner. just fyi
> 
> other than that, aloha


Thanks Happy for the heads up!...I have those on deck, so I'll wait to pop those another time.....Brah all the male ghash turned girly men....I'm not sure if this is typical of the strain, but I've really never seen males behave like that, i'm sure it happens but at the rate of 100%?....I'm counting my lucky starts i didn't waste that much time on them....the females are chugging along so the grow hasn't been a total failure.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 15, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> well, the happy valley (TWSSis#3xSchromFrost) didn't come out so happy  so those who got those seeds, I would say put them on the backburner. just fyi
> 
> other than that, aloha


Why and what did they Do ?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 15, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Why and what did they Do ?


aloha bro, honestly I didn't like the flavor. there was some flavor, but not what I envisioned. I didn't see any hermies with the two females I grew out. I just expected more out of it flavor-wise. also, it got too poddy, like not enough bulk for the amount of time given lol. other than that it was ok. aloha

aloha coots, shitty about the He/Shes  aloha bro


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 16, 2014)

Only one outta six females took on the purple phenotype... and heres an update of my Hawaiian duckfoot, so young yet reaks of rotten guavas and hash old skool fool... 
Also I wanted for say that everyones plants lookin killa keep it roots.... jah bless


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2014)

Do any of you grow in the ground? Isn't the soil there amazing?


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Do any of you grow in the ground? Isn't the soil there amazing?


It is but like any where else in the world we have dirt and rock and clay. Unless I was in a forest or the wet side of the island then its not worth wasting my time to get stuff that taste like grass. Ive done alot of guerrilla out here and some of the best I ever grew came straight outta the mountains. But im disabled with a compressed disk and pinched nerve so we get some black gold and mix a little ground dirt and do our thing. This year were building a greenhouse and will light depo four crops.I spent three years in cali and got to see how things are done on a bigger scale. Over here things are really low key due to theives.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 16, 2014)

Dig a hole fill it with good soil and whatever roots go further then the good soil they will get some native soil.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is the first Mickey kush to pop their head up. Super fast germ, only 3 days. I dropped all 10 at once. I'm gonna find the best female and keep it going as clones. Might keep a male for pollen. 





My dyna widow hitting the last stage of flower.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Do any of you grow in the ground? Isn't the soil there amazing?


Yep, tomatoes, carrots, lettuce, all my veggies, but not my mmj. I grew some tomatoe plants that looked like large bushes, in the ground in my back yard. Biggest tomatoe plants I ever seen.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 17, 2014)

My yard has about two inches of topsoil before you hit blue rock but there's usually some good pockets of soil in spots with zero sunlight. I just add it to my compost pile.

Anyone else battling little fire ants on their property? Don't really like to resort to insecticides but I made some of the recipe they used to eradicate them from maui and it seems super effective. Now, If only I could get the entire island on the same boat and we all battle these fuckers at the same time maybe we could put a dent in their population.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 17, 2014)

All MK females tested 25-30%+ thc Dyna, so if THC is what you're after..the odds are in your favor with those beans. Have you ever checked out any CBD strains? Plants high in CBD having strong pain relieving properties, for physical pain related stuff. After your Mickey Kush adventure, that might be worth looking into. Glad you didn't go Barney's Farm. Dutch genetics sucks donkey ball sized sacks! Always try to get your genetics from a breeder in the US guys! All the best..hope you find a keeper!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 17, 2014)

I watched a documentary on CBD. looks like that is the way of the future for medicinal mj. I've never really looked that much into it. Are indicas supposed to have more CBD than sativas?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

I know the Malawi and Mulanje make my lips numb. I get so high when I smoke it I don't even remember to analyze the pain relieving properties. The Scott's OG gives me great pain relief and doesn't make me fall down any rabbit holes  I really need to get the Mulanje tested this year. Are there any testing labs that do free testing for Medical growers who donate the medicine?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I watched a documentary on CBD. looks like that is the way of the future for medicinal mj. I've never really looked that much into it. Are indicas supposed to have more CBD than sativas?


Not sure if indica's have higher CBD, but I know that the Bubba Kush has a higher level of CBD than most strains. I think there are a few strains out that are getting into the 10-15% CBD range. We are gonna definitely be seeing more and more CBD strains though, for sure, but I think we are on the verge of discovering a lot of other beneficial compounds besides CBD within the plant. People are also researching CBD levels in roots, etc.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 17, 2014)

It's just stupid that this plant is illegal. it has so many great benefits. Did the 2 new laws go into effect yet? I can't find anything on the internet about it.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 19, 2014)

It's time once again the legislative season in Hawaii has started. One of the main issues us medical patients need to address here this season is the law that Sen. Josh Green was able to slip in with the bills last year. The one which requires you to have your regular doctor make your cannabis recommendation. That is such BS He knew if law past that the majority of medical cannabis patients are on the Big Island, and we are without primary care doctors here!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/16/hawaii-marijuana-dispensa_n_4613146.html

you guys that live here quit being so apathetic! We can't expect the next guy to get it done for us! We have to find time to call our politicians and put these pricks under the microscope!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 21, 2014)

Puna Bud said:


> It's time once again the legislative season in Hawaii has started. One of the main issues us medical patients need to address here this season is the law that Sen. Josh Green was able to slip in with the bills last year. The one which requires you to have your regular doctor make your cannabis recommendation. That is such BS He knew if law past that the majority of medical cannabis patients are on the Big Island, and we are without primary care doctors here!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/16/hawaii-marijuana-dispensa_n_4613146.html
> 
> you guys that live here quit being so apathetic! We can't expect the next guy to get it done for us! We have to find time to call our politicians and put these pricks under the microscope!


Puna It is the people that live in Kona that need to vote him out. What district is he. Maybe w should go over and wave a sign.


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 21, 2014)

this is from two weeks ago! Where could it be now? Do think our lawmakers are reading this?


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 21, 2014)

]


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

holler at anybody who recognizes my sn much love from down south texas.. love Hawaii hope to go there some day. holler!


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 22, 2014)

Forgot this one. Its a few weeks away gonna start flushing soon


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 23, 2014)

Puna is right it is that time to voice our opinion. Did anyone see the BI paper on Tuesday? Front cover a bud. The BI will have two meeting coming up soon. I know one in Hilo and one in Pahoa not sure about Kona where they really need it. I will look for the date and time Latters


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

I read that they moved the admin of Med MJ to the Health Department. Is that true?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I read that they moved the admin of Med MJ to the Health Department. Is that true?


It's true, but I'm not sure if it goes into effect this year or next year?


----------



## Puna Bud (Jan 23, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Puna is right it is that time to voice our opinion. Did anyone see the BI paper on Tuesday? Front cover a bud. The BI will have two meeting coming up soon. I know one in Hilo and one in Pahoa not sure about Kona where they really need it. I will look for the date and time Latters


I think Pahoa meeting is this coming Sunday at 2 to 4 p.m. at Pahoa Center. Are you gonna go? I think I am, I did last year. Give me a call when you have time. My neck and leg are pretty bad still!?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 23, 2014)

cruz808 said:


> Anyone here ever read about or have any knowledge/experience with outdoor cannabis flowering quicker here in the islands than in other parts of the world? The reason I ask is Most all my ladies finish a week or 2 sooner than they should, most of my buddy's here seem to agree.. I'm talking about from seed as I know clones flower a bit quicker. MahalosMahalos


I've noticed plants grown during April-September 'long season' months mature quicker than plants grown during October-March 'short season' months. Now where's my dollah?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 23, 2014)

...........


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 24, 2014)

Puna Bud said:


> It's true, but I'm not sure if it goes into effect this year or next year?


Hey braddahs, been awhile since I posted. Anyway, the new legislation goes into effect Jan. 2nd, 2015. Besides the MMJ program moving from the Dept. of Public Safety to the Dept. of Health, you also will be able to keep any number of your 7 plants flowering instead of the 4 immature, 3 flowering limits we have now. That's the upside. The downside, like Puna Bud wrote, is that it doesn't matter unless your primary care physician issues blue card recommendations. Until it gets figured out, you should make sure you MMJ patients renew your cards before Jan. 2nd, 2015; then at least you have a year to keep growing while our state politicians hopefully remove that part of the bill. Thanks for the updates Puna Bud and nice grows everyone.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 24, 2014)

Jan 25th at Hilo YWCA on Uluani st 3 to 5 pm Pahoa neighborhood center 4 to 6 pm They asked for RSVP at [email protected] My MMJ Doc said not a issue about the primary thing. The term primary is only is used by insurance companies Big business trying to control us?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 24, 2014)

I asked mine at my last visit and he said he could be my PCP. cant use my insurance with him, so insurance doesn't even know about it. fuck them, I do what I like!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

> fuck them, I do what I like!!​


That is my favorite Ben Franklin quote!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 24, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> I asked mine at my last visit and he said he could be my PCP. cant use my insurance with him, so insurance doesn't even know about it. fuck them, I do what I like!!


Same here, I pay cash at the mmj doctor.
Fuck them I do what I like too, with a big dose of Aloha though.


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Islander's, can you still find Puna Buda? Back in the 70's it was some of the best smoke around.


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 25, 2014)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I've noticed plants grown during April-September 'long season' months mature quicker than plants grown during October-March 'short season' months. Now where's my dollah?


Ya this plant I started in the end of november started flowering five weeks ago yet the trichomes are turning amber already. I'll flush this week and pull it next week making it 45 day wonders I cant believe it myself but im not one to ignore signs of ripeness.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 25, 2014)

Fast finisher. What strain(s) is that?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 25, 2014)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> If that makes sense. As in a 12 week strain grown during long season will be mature at 10 weeks vs. growing it during short season it would take the full 12 weeks to mature...


No, that does not make sense.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 25, 2014)

808Pez said:


> Ya this plant I started in the end of november started flowering five weeks ago yet the trichomes are turning amber already. I'll flush this week and pull it next week making it 45 day wonders I cant believe it myself but im not one to ignore signs of ripeness.View attachment 2973855


Nice plant, looks like she needs at least 2 more weeks.....the trichs will amber on your top sugar leaves before she is ready....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol, yeah I just re-read that. Didn't make much sense at all  medicated brain bubbles heh heh...


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 25, 2014)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Fast finisher. What strain(s) is that?


Its super silver haze x purple sierra.... my uncles cross from northern cali... I cut a little bud off the bottom the other day smoked it yesterday and all I can say is sweet hash and really smooth....The high was intense making my head spin before I felt a warm happy feeling take over. I felt euphoric and sedated for hoursI am very pleased with the new organic fertilizers I used and the next round ill have even more things to amend my soil with... happy new year 
everybody and malama da aina because organic fertilizer can only benefit you and the fruits of your labor


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 25, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice plant, looks like she needs at least 2 more weeks.....the trichs will amber on your top sugar leaves before she is ready....


The trichomes are turning amber so im watching for them to be 50/50 so I get an even THC n CBD balance


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2014)

The last of 2013's Scott"s OG:

Calyxes are purple!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 26, 2014)

808Pez said:


> Ya this plant I started in the end of november started flowering five weeks ago yet the trichomes are turning amber already. I'll flush this week and pull it next week making it 45 day wonders I cant believe it myself but im not one to ignore signs of ripeness.View attachment 2973855


Hey Pez,

If you growing organically in soil, I don't believe you need to flush. Most (not all) organic amendments are medium to slow release and you won't flush them out anyway. It's a waste of time and a waste of some of your nutrients in my opinion. Those amendments can be used for your next plant if you're recycling your soil like myself and others do here. I don't believe you will have any difference in final product with organic amendments whether you flush or not, but like I said, you cannot flush out most organic amendments anyway; they take bacteria to break down, not water. Looking good braddah


----------



## 808Pez (Jan 26, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Pez,
> 
> If you growing organically in soil, I don't believe you need to flush. Most (not all) organic amendments are medium to slow release and you won't flush them out anyway. It's a waste of time and a waste of some of your nutrients in my opinion. Those amendments can be used for your next plant if you're recycling your soil like myself and others do here. I don't believe you will have any difference in final product with organic amendments whether you flush or not, but like I said, you cannot flush out most organic amendments anyway; they take bacteria to break down, not water. Looking good braddah [/QUOTE
> Garenty my bradda. The sample bud I smoked was cut right after I boosted it with guano and it was so smooth.... I think I'll keep feeding them and recycle the dirt for keep the nutrients. Take it easy my bradda I always open to knowledge to further advance my green thumb  aloha


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 26, 2014)

I personally like to wait till the hairs start receding back into the calyx to harvest, cuz like surfdout said the trichome's on your sugar and fan leaves will starting turning amber a lot earlier than the buds will. Really hairy weed has usually been harvested too early in my opinion and hairs contain little THC. Those last few weeks can really pack on some frost and fill out your nugs, so don't be afraid to let them go the distance.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 27, 2014)

Flo x AW 32
View attachment 2976716


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 27, 2014)

(BB x SSH) x {BB x NHz)
View attachment 2976725


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jan 28, 2014)

well, the rains came today and I had to cut my FloAW32. It wasn't upright anymore lol. looking forward to tasting it in about a week. it went for nearly 50 something days or so, I forget exactly. good luck peoples.


----------



## polyester (Jan 30, 2014)

Aloha HI growers - Does anyone know of a 420-friendly electrician on Oahu? I got a new light fixture that is tripping the circuit breaker in my grow room. Works okay in other rooms, but not the grow room. In addition to checking the wiring in the grow room, I'd like to be able to ask the electrician if there is a problem is with the fixture. Turns out it's a Chinese knock-off of an Advanced Diamond series LED (ever wonder why it's so cheap on Amazon? now you know) and I'm worried that it's not made well or poses any fire hazard. I don't want to get any funny looks from the electrician. Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Better off getting a regular electrician. 420 will tell everybody about your grow!


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 30, 2014)

polyester said:


> Aloha HI growers - Does anyone know of a 420-friendly electrician on Oahu? I got a new light fixture that is tripping the circuit breaker in my grow room. Works okay in other rooms, but not the grow room. In addition to checking the wiring in the grow room, I'd like to be able to ask the electrician if there is a problem is with the fixture. Turns out it's a Chinese knock-off of an Advanced Diamond series LED (ever wonder why it's so cheap on Amazon? now you know) and I'm worried that it's not made well or poses any fire hazard. I don't want to get any funny looks from the electrician. Thanks!


If you are sure you aren't overloading your breaker, the first thing you should do (and also the easiest thing to do) is to swap out the circuit breaker with a new one. They do go bad from time to time and can unnecessarily trip even though the load is not maxed out, I had this problem recently and it turned out to be a bad circuit breaker. 

You'll need the same brand and same amperage breaker from a hardware store @~$30, and a screwdriver. 

****Before switching it out, make sure you turn off the power to your entire house at the main so you don't kill yourself*.***

It's very easy to switch and will save you whatever hourly an electrician charges, plus no one has to see your grow.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 30, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Yep, tomatoes, carrots, lettuce, all my veggies, but not my mmj. I grew some tomatoe plants that looked like large bushes, in the ground in my back yard. Biggest tomatoe plants I ever seen.


Why not throw a few in the ground if the tomatoes got so big?
veg to like 4 feet indoors, dig a big ass hole outside, and watch that sucker hit 8-10 feet haha


----------



## lookatmydick (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone use the product HB-101 in their garden. Just picked some up and am adding 10 drops to my aact concocction. I read in their website that it is beneficial for the roots when using as a soil drench. Sorry if this has been posted already. Mahalo


----------



## polyester (Jan 31, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> If you are sure you aren't overloading your breaker, the first thing you should do (and also the easiest thing to do) is to swap out the circuit breaker with a new one. They do go bad from time to time and can unnecessarily trip even though the load is not maxed out, I had this problem recently and it turned out to be a bad circuit breaker.
> 
> You'll need the same brand and same amperage breaker from a hardware store @~$30, and a screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Thanks kaloconnection. I'd love to be more hands-on in DYI areas but this is probably not the best project to start with. Really appreciate your info tho. Mahalo!


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 31, 2014)

Poly- if you on windward, pm me.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, if it is organic no need to flush


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 31, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Yeah, if it is organic no need to flush


you still want to stop feeding your plants anything but pure H20 two weeks prior to harvest.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcE1RQF1XkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
This was posted in another section but I wanted you guys to see it. Some good info in here.


----------



## notguilty808 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey I was looking to gureilla grow out in da woods. just wondering if there is a need to water da plants? i know its winter and lots of rain so no need. but wat about in dry summer? also since hawaii in tropics i can grow all year long rite? ok. and 1 last question plz. i hear all u need is to find grass cuz grass usually grow with good amount of sun. so if i find a spot with grass and good ammt. sunlight i should be good? ok mahalo guys, i look forward 2 experiencing the tropical climate.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 1, 2014)

Cooter How are those WB x c99 doing? Mine are a few weeks into flower.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 1, 2014)

Hawaiian Great job on the Schrom Frost cross you made. I love how they all smell alike lemon goodness. Mahalo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice avatar EH! Is that in a pot or in the ground?


----------



## notguilty808 (Feb 1, 2014)

notguilty808 said:


> Hey I was looking to gureilla grow out in da woods. just wondering if there is a need to water da plants? i know its winter and lots of rain so no need. but wat about in dry summer? also since hawaii in tropics i can grow all year long rite? ok. and 1 last question plz. i hear all u need is to find grass cuz grass usually grow with good amount of sun. so if i find a spot with grass and good ammt. sunlight i should be good? ok mahalo guys, i look forward 2 experiencing the tropical climate.


What is a purfect spot? How much sun for outdoor gureilla grow? Mahalo.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 2, 2014)

Mo 300gal smart no dirt on my land. Guilty as much sun as you can get. Mine is from horizon to Mana Kea. Got to go for Seattle Max Unger play ball at HPA and my son played against him. He one big white boy.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 3, 2014)

The snow on mauna kea brought out some colors on this Qush clone I got from a friend. It smells like pine trees which is kinda disappointing because I was hoping it would lean more toward the pre98 bubba side and have that coffee flavor. The buds are starting to get pretty chunky and frosty though, so I aint complaining too much.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 3, 2014)

making some seeds if the pix shows. finishing all the crosses I wanted to make this year, including my SoCal MK to my Frost. that should be killas. also got some Frost to nut on one Flo32. The Flo32 is tasting pretty much how it smells on the plant. its only a week dry, but enough to get the flavor, and the flavor is mmmmmmmm


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 3, 2014)

SoCal MK x Frost.....wow, Frost dad? Hmmm, ......


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 3, 2014)

.............


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 4, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> making some seeds if the pix shows. finishing all the crosses I wanted to make this year, including my SoCal MK to my Frost. that should be killas. also got some Frost to nut on one Flo32. The Flo32 is tasting pretty much how it smells on the plant. its only a week dry, but enough to get the flavor, and the flavor is mmmmmmmm


Save a joint for me.


----------



## notguilty808 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you grow all year long in Hawaii? How can I stop bud rot during the wet times like this past week? Rot resitent strain?


----------



## 808HI (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey, where'd the like button go???


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 5, 2014)

@surfd - Frost dads bro. used 4 of them. just for variabilities sake. didn't see herms on the dads and I let them go for about 2 weeks. i culled 3 and kept 1 small just in case. aloha bro

East, u know dat! later this week. aloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 5, 2014)

notguilty808 said:


> Can you grow all year long in Hawaii? How can I stop bud rot during the wet times like this past week? Rot resitent strain?


Yes you can grow outdoor all year. Not sure about preventing rot, shit happen, that's mother natures cut. I built a cover for mine, still got some bud rot.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is some of my indoor dyna widow. The room got pretty hot when I added a 2nd light and the leaves clawed. Got it cool now with ac but leaves stay like that on the older plants. The buds are getting fat and look happy tho. Different pheno coming out indoor and it has more of a berry taste. Still very potent.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hawaii is a great place to grow as you have direct sunlight pretty much all the time during the day


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 6, 2014)

notguilty808 said:


> Can you grow all year long in Hawaii? How can I stop bud rot during the wet times like this past week? Rot resitent strain?


Like Dyna Ryda said, you can grow all year. Growing strains that have looser flowers helps with keeping rot to a minimum. Generally sativa dominant strains work good for me during the winter; they grow even better during the summer. I wouldn't even try an indica dominant strain outdoors except for summer time.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 7, 2014)

Lemon Thai x (Harlequin x OG)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks killa! How does she smell?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks killa! How does she smell?


Really floral smelling. Perfumery, piney, violets, with mocha overtones and citrus/berry undertones.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Fly over tomorrow and come to the LA Cup!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Fly over tomorrow and come to the LA Cup!


I wish I could.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 7, 2014)

Short season sativas.....

View attachment 2988337


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 8, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Short season sativas.....
> 
> View attachment 2988337


Nice fade! Is that Swami's stuff?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 9, 2014)

Nah, Classics. Got some Zazen and Cascadian Frost up from Swami though....


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like hemp is federally legal now. Agricultural Act of 2014. Obama just signed it, basically it allows for Universities and other agencies to start growing it for research. They can outsource to local farmers and there is no cap. 

Food fer thinking....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Goodies from the cup!








I gave a little away also:




Videos:










Clones:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 10, 2014)

According to several sources, Obama has just signed into law the Agricultural Act of 2014, effectively legalizing the growing and researching of industrial Hemp in key states. 

Agricultural Act of 2014


http://agriculture.house.gov/sites/r...ralAct2014.pdf


"Sec. 7606. Legitimacy of industrial hemp research."


Hemp, Inc. Applauds President Obama for Legalizing Industrial Hemp


Read more: http://www.nasdaq.com/press-release/...#ixzz2sxzTEYP3


"2014 Agricultural Act into law which contained a provision making it legal, under Federal law, for universities and state agricultural departments to grow and research the industrial properties of hemp without penalty, in states where the once controversial crop is legal."


"The Farm Bill's provision on industrial hemp allows states to draft their own administrative rules, which means they have the flexibility to outsource cultivation to local farmers and can begin growing as soon as the local rules are accepted. According to the bill, there is no cap on the amount of hemp that can be grown, or for the size of a research facility."


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 10, 2014)

Lucky Mohican!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Who lives in Hawaii? Who's lucky?


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 10, 2014)

Someone from the probiotic farmers group mentioned getting a big sack of mulanje gold from you, Mo. Did you get a chance to pick up a grokashi sample?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Fly over tomorrow and come to the LA Cup!


Building my raft now..see you next year.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes I did! He was in line with us last year at the cup. Where is this probiotic farmer thread?

Mahalo big time!
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 11, 2014)

It's on facebook, if you are interested in joining send me a PM.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 11, 2014)

For those that like to read, fyi.

Best place to find strain info: Cannazon, the seed collectors thread

Best place to understand higher organics: LivingOrganicSoil.org

Pretty much only 2 websites a person needs.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the seedfinders strain info too:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 11, 2014)

That is a good website if you are looking strictly for lineages.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

> Building my raft now..see you next year.​



A windsurfer would be faster!


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 12, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> For those that like to read, fyi.
> 
> Best place to find strain info: Cannazon, the seed collectors thread
> 
> ...


Hey SurfdOut, how long does it take for the administrators at Cannazon to activate an account? I registered over there 5-6 weeks ago and I still can't login. I just registered at [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LivingOrganicSoil too; hopefully they are a lot faster than the Cannazon guys. Thanks for the info.
[/FONT]


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you register with the rickdabrick name at both sites? Once ya let me know that I will pm Cannazon, LOS is a private site and one needs to be referred.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 12, 2014)

Aloha ! Hope everyone is well


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 12, 2014)

"aloha, means hello, means I love you, means goodbye.......aloha 'oe, aloha 'oe, me keonaona noho I kaliko, one fond embrace a hoi la ea, until we meet again."


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 12, 2014)

Any of you ever deal with root mealybugs in your soil? Pain in the ass cuz you don't know they are there till your plant starts mysteriously yellowing and budding slows down alot. One or two of my plants had them, I chopped earlier than i wanted and threw the soil in a trash bag. Gonna brew up some neem/karanja tea mixed with Cap's bennies for the beauveria bassiana, and drench everything. 

Anyone have other suggestions that arent outrageously priced bottled pesticides?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

DE powder?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 12, 2014)

Flo x AW 32(got to get your bucket back to ya)


----------



## 808Pez (Feb 12, 2014)

The first pic is of the duckfoot cross . This strain is very stink, sticky and stoney... it has a very sour smell in the jar. If you smoked sweettooth then its kinda like that sour but way more potent... very pleased with this strain. We crossed it with our purple chernobyl so well see wut that turns out to be next run
 this is the Purple Chernobyl.... sorry if I had the strains mixed up haha the first plant was very spicy peppery like with earthy hashy after taste.. the other three plants had there own flavors too one was grapey one taste like trainwreck and the purple one taste alot stronger grapes and hash ono licious... got the next run goin and new seeds to start hope your 2014 is as sticky as mine aloha


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 13, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Did you register with the rickdabrick name at both sites? Once ya let me know that I will pm Cannazon, LOS is a private site and one needs to be referred, use referer Swami, Rising Moon, or surfdoutnhawaii....


Thanks Surfd. After I posted last night, I emailed the Cannazon administrator and he got it figured out real quick. They just missed my registration. And I just got my LOS account activated today also. RIU is the only forum I go by "rikdabrick"; on all the other ones it's "Lightweight". Thanks for your willingness to help a bruddha out.

On a side note, your plants are looking good


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 13, 2014)

On another side note, I'm missing the "Like" button a little bit. That's my thing; cruise around and hit the "Like" button. You guys have a bunch of posts I would be "Like"ing, but I can't just be posting ^^^^Like^^^^ below everybody's posts; it would be too much. And most of you guys who have been around for awhile are also the only guys I rep on this site and RIU just tells me I need to go rep someone else, but ain't nobody got time for that!

[video=youtube;Nh7UgAprdpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Nh7UgAprdpM[/video]

Anyway, thanks guys for keeping it real.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 13, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Any of you ever deal with root mealybugs in your soil? Pain in the ass cuz you don't know they are there till your plant starts mysteriously yellowing and budding slows down alot. One or two of my plants had them, I chopped earlier than i wanted and threw the soil in a trash bag. Gonna brew up some neem/karanja tea mixed with Cap's bennies for the beauveria bassiana, and drench everything.
> 
> Anyone have other suggestions that arent outrageously priced bottled pesticides?


I just looked them up. Have you looked into any type of predator bug, bacteria, fungus, etc. I'll look into it too. I've got one plant that's got some weird yellowing and pretty much stopped flowering a few weeks ago and it should have at least another week to go. So, if it doesn't do anything, that will be about a month of totally stunted flowering. My other plants are looking good on cruising along normally. They all have the same soil mix. I really hope I don't have a mealybug problem with that plant. It's in a 300 gallon planter and that would be a lot of dirt to fix. It's probably not the case; probably just a little soil hypochondria on my part.


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 13, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Flo x AW 32(got to get your bucket back to ya)
> View attachment 2993014View attachment 2993015


 Smoked some of that the other day and you will like it you can taste the Flo.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 13, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I just looked them up. Have you looked into any type of predator bug, bacteria, fungus, etc. I'll look into it too. I've got one plant that's got some weird yellowing and pretty much stopped flowering a few weeks ago and it should have at least another week to go. So, if it doesn't do anything, that will be about a month of totally stunted flowering. My other plants are looking good on cruising along normally. They all have the same soil mix. I really hope I don't have a mealybug problem with that plant. It's in a 300 gallon planter and that would be a lot of dirt to fix. It's probably not the case; probably just a little soil hypochondria on my part.



The cap's bennies I have aka OG Biowar has a bunch of strains of bacteria/fungus in it to battle mites and stuff, I guess I need to brew it up stronger than I've been doing. 

Also, DE won't work as the Root Mealybugs are already deep in the soil sucking the life out of the roots. If you dig around some in your soil and expose your roots, if you see any white, waxy mold looking stuff you have root mealybugs. Next time as a preventive I will mix more karanja and neem meal into my soil mix. Luckily only one or two of my plants are affected. 


"The foliar pack is designed as a 100% safe, non chemical spray for insect control. It contains the following species at 5 billion organisms per gram each. 

-Bacillus thuringiensis: for the destruction of caterpillars and fungus gnat larvae. 
-Beauveria bassiana: will control a number of pests such as termites, thrips, whiteflies, aphids, and beetles. 
-Metarhizium anisopliae: will infect spittle bugs and weevils, and thrips. 
-Verticillium lecanii: will infect and kill aphids, whiteflies, rust fungi, and scale. 
-Paecilomyces: will effectively eradicate many pests, including several species of spider mites
-Bacillus spp: for control of powdery mildew 
-Rhodopseudomonas palustris- photosynthetic bacteria 
-Rhodospirillum rubrum-photosynthetic bacteria
-Saccharopolyspora spinosa"


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the hookup with the farmers KC!


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 13, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Smoked some of that the other day and you will like it you can taste the Flo.


Yeah smells pretty dang good, is that what Flo smells like? She is a nice plant, is she good with mold?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 13, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah smells pretty dang good, is that what Flo smells like? She is a nice plant, is she good with mold?


Mine didn't do that great with mold, shitty breeding most likely. The Flo leaning pheno I had of Flojack smelled hashy, earthy, kinda spicy. I imagine the smell is a lot more subtle than Albert Walkers, isn't that diesel? I tried writing you back at LOS, but your inbox is full. Thanks for the kind words though, and explaining. Really helped!!


----------



## kkday (Feb 13, 2014)

Ho dis bastard still going. First page to lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it still raining?


----------



## noo1knos (Feb 14, 2014)

No it's been sunny here on Oahu the past couple days but supposed to start raining tomorrow through the weekend


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 14, 2014)

It's been mostly sunny and voggy for the past week or so on Maui. How's the weather in SoCal?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 14, 2014)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Mine didn't do that great with mold shitty breeding most likely. The Flo leaning pheno I had of Flojack smelled hashy, earthy, kinda spicy. I imagine the smell is a lot more subtle than Albert Walkers, isn't that diesel? I tried writing you back at LOS, but your inbox is full. Thanks for the kind words though, and explaining. Really helped!!


I think it may just be an indoor selected plant. If a plant really doesnt have a chance to prove its mold resistance it is not possible for a breeder to select for it. Thats why i dont really wanna grow any strain that was bred indoors which 95% of commercial breeders are doing. My plant seems to be doing pretty well so far.....


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 14, 2014)

kkday said:


> Ho dis bastard still going. First page to lol


Who is this fucking guy? He looks like a cop about to cut down someone's plant in his avatar.....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Sunny hot and dry!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't grumble about the cops - they usually have the best green


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 14, 2014)

flo should have a berry-ish type of smell. this Flo32 has it with a little zinger from the 32. Albert Walker has no comparison. it is in a class by itself. its not chem, og, diesel. it has complexity in flavor, smell, high. straight Dank. no worries bro, you can fill da bucket up with killas den give um back  nah bully all good!!



SurfdOut said:


> Yeah smells pretty dang good, is that what Flo smells like? She is a nice plant, is she good with mold?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 14, 2014)

not sure on mold yet bro, I know she gets a larger than normal top which I garuantee will mold if too much rain. my buddy breeds for indoors as he is an indoor grower. dirty has one so he will be able to finish it out as much as it can go outdo and will be able to tell. aloha guys, keep pumping, I am about to germ some seeds for a short first part of the long season. my plan is to do maybe 1 or 2 as big as I can get um during long season and do the rest all indica hybrids which should finish early like July sometime. at least that's the plan. aloha guys, good luck!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

The Mulanje in the compost pile is revegging!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 14, 2014)

some thunder thighs on that girl, Mo!


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 14, 2014)

What ya popping? What is your favorite out of all your buddies work? He certainly has a good reputation. 





Highhawyn! said:


> not sure on mold yet bro, I know she gets a larger than normal top which I garuantee will mold if too much rain. my buddy breeds for indoors as he is an indoor grower. dirty has one so he will be able to finish it out as much as it can go outdo and will be able to tell. aloha guys, keep pumping, I am about to germ some seeds for a short first part of the long season. my plan is to do maybe 1 or 2 as big as I can get um during long season and do the rest all indica hybrids which should finish early like July sometime. at least that's the plan. aloha guys, good luck!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 16, 2014)

I going pop some stuff ive made throughout the years for the first part of summer. maybe some schromfrost and I may give the happy valleys a shot again to see if summer makes them bigger, plus some older stuff. I am not going to label anything this year. I just want to taste as many different flavors as possible this summer.

I haven't grown out a lot of his recent stuff so I still have to pick a favorite. the first actual cross I grew that was from him was the MalawixNl#5Haze. you could smell the smoke from that one a mile away. spicy smoke and taste. I have grown a bunch of the clones he gave me though so I smoked most of the stuff he is using to breed with. all FIRE 

aloha bro, whatchu going run summer?


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm Highhawyan. Going with variety. From seeds Code Blue, Bazooka Joe, Shadow Frost, Black Rose, MK and clones are Casper OG, Flox x AW32, Dirty Widow.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 17, 2014)

Holy shit...nanakuli n west of is straight over cast raining ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 17, 2014)

Eh, dumping West Hawaii too....

Happy, not gonna label anything? U crack my shit up...

I just popped some lemon diesel x pride of Afghanistan, blue lotus x dream lotus, Cascadian Frost(old affy x old Thai x Bogs Blue Moon Rocks), golden lei( old Maui strain x Columbian gold x c99), and a one of Nevils new NHz crosses and cuttings of pb x gsc.
Up i got afgooey, j x ssh, malian x columbian x sd, flo x aw, pakistani citral kush, zazen( old affy x old Thai x 88 Nl5 x NHz)
Next...great white shark x face off og, might try to pop some old seeds labeled Paipakou mill,....Kona sunset x mom afgooey, purple urkel x fire of, and a bunch more ...


----------



## Hauna (Feb 18, 2014)

BlueBerry x Widow - Loving It!!!!

Get dirty braddahz


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 18, 2014)

NOAA says that it will be a wet spring and maybe fall crap. Don't mind spring but fall needs to be dryer.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 18, 2014)

Moloka`i Frost kicking ass in the pouring rain lol


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 18, 2014)

couple more shots of Frost, and the one with the finger is Colorado Flo crossed with my buddy's Albert Walker 32. the group shot are those SoCal Master Kush and 1 FloAW32 i showed earlier in the thread getting all nutted on. should be some interesting smoke coming out of this cross, i am looking forward to running them next year some time. aloha everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2014)

@Highhawyn...Braddah Happy I'm going to germ a few of your frost crosses today  SUPER STOKED!!!!!! I'll be doing most of the updates on da farm in Surfdout's thread......but I'll swing through here and keep you updated


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Cooter How are those WB x c99 doing? Mine are a few weeks into flower.


I don't know how i missed this....sorry for the delayed responce

Mine turned out nice...it smells like blueberry jam to me, decent smoke, decent potency(good wake and bake), unfortunately it doesn't taste anything like it smells. i wish it did.

How are yours turning out?

how are you're doing....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2014)

Lemon Thai x (Harlequin x OG)


Lemon Diesel x (Trainwreck x Purple Snoman)


Cindy La Pew x OG


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Why couldn't I be in Hawaii right now?! My plants would be soaking up all that sunlight


----------



## indyboarder57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Hawaii growers. Hope all is well. I wanted to pick some brains here on some of the new seeds I ordered, and if anyone has grown them in Hawaii (I am on Big Island), any advice would be appreciated. My new strains are: Kandy Kush (2 fem seeds), 3 seeds of HSO Blue Dream(fem) ,4 Female seeds c99(fem). Freebies: 2 HSO Bubba Kush(reg), TH seeds SAGE (2 Reg) & 2 TH MK Ultra. 

I just switched back to growing outdoors (renewed my medical license), and I am super pumped. My 400 w indoor results were so-so, and I can't wait to use the awesome sun(using organic soil too). Growin Grape God(phasing out), Northern Light(phasing out) and Jack (stoked, phasing in). peace


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 22, 2014)

indy depending where on BI those Kush could have rot issues the others can handle . Cooter mine all smell great but all but one are throwing nanners showed surf the other day.

would put up pics but not sure why this site won't let me.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 22, 2014)

Aloha ganja farmers. I'm still indoor, it's way easier than outdoor. I got some tga gear to run this year, and my own crosses. My Mickey kush are close to flipping, got some pennywise and jesus og kush beans to start soon. In the next couple weeks I'm gonna build a better greenhouse. Anyone ever use shade cloth like the cali guys do? I'm thinking about using it on the sides to block the view. 

Spliff, those are some nice looking buds.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Cooter mine all smell great but all but one are throwing nanners showed surf the other day.
> 
> would put up pics but not sure why this site won't let me.


Bummer man! .....it happens 

Pic's load pretty quick on da farm....heh heh heh


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Aloha ganja farmers. I'm still indoor, it's way easier than outdoor. I got some tga gear to run this year, and my own crosses. My Mickey kush are close to flipping, got some pennywise and jesus og kush beans to start soon. In the next couple weeks I'm gonna build a better greenhouse. Anyone ever use shade cloth like the cali guys do? I'm thinking about using it on the sides to block the view.
> 
> Spliff, those are some nice looking buds.





SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Lemon Thai x (Harlequin x OG)
> View attachment 3001819
> 
> Lemon Diesel x (Trainwreck x Purple Snoman)
> ...


Beautiful Work!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Ghash getting close.


----------



## indyboarder57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks East Hawaii. I have heard Kush strains do have mold issues and bud rot can be a beotch. The Bubba Kush is not a very exciting strain for me personally, though, I do think the MK Ultra would be fun. I have heard some good reviews on it. 

Hopefully my new covered structure will help prevent more bud rot this year. Fingers crossed. Aloha.


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 22, 2014)

Holding on till she puts on more weight


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 22, 2014)

Variety is the spice of life...

From bottom right going clockwise: Flo x AW32, Shiva, afgooey, and Paki Citral Kush.

Oh yeah, bottom left guy Malian finishing producing seeds


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice plant Pepper...what is she?


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 23, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice plant Pepper...what is she?


Pandora ..here's a bigger pic with her roommates ; exodus cheese


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 23, 2014)

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Indoor dyna widow^


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 23, 2014)

nice guys, doing it proper. I love the outdo, but I like the indo even better. 

aright pepper, looking good. I might have to do raised beds this year. ideas ideas 

brother coots!! I am lurking on that thread bro. I may sign up but maybe just lurk  aloha braddahs!!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks great DR!


----------



## pepperbelly (Feb 23, 2014)

Good to be back you guys ..meds are looking better than ever....This one wants to finish first...she decides to yellow up over the weekend


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's a little tip for mixing soil. Use a paddle bit and a drill. Works great and saves your back.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm trying this coconut coir, so far my plants like it. Any of you guys using this?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

I almost caught a leprechaun today but he escaped 

Plants are all in the sun and loving the CO2 from the pool heater:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Here's a little tip for mixing soil. Use a paddle bit and a drill. Works great and saves your back.



Great Idea for small batches!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

I got this for bigger batches:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I almost caught a leprechaun today but he escaped
> 
> Plants are all in the sun and loving the CO2 from the pool heater:
> 
> ...


I can see you have a couple of monsters in making  Get after it Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks! I am experiencing some weird stuff though. I am using some amended super soil from last season and the plants that have been up potted using this soil are clawing and twisting on the new growth. Ever seen this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I am experiencing some weird stuff though. I am using some amended super soil from last season and the plants that have been up potted using this soil are clawing and twisting on the new growth. Ever seen this?


Did you mix any additional dolomite into your mix?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is your problem (noted below)...I would feed the plants a balanced soluble fertilizer....like Jacks Classic 20-20-20, don't worry the salt won't destroy the micro-herd. I use chemical fertilizers on my organic based soil (only when it's needed) and often brew a few cups of my soil after each harvest to verify if the soil is a live or not.....contrary to popular stoner science...my soil always foams up nice in the brew bucket, if the soil it alive chems and salts are okay with me.

If chemical fertilizers are out of the question use your favorite organic fertilizer.....just make sure its balanced

From Mel Franks,

*Molybdenum

*Mb deficiency occurs in outdoor soils, but rarely indoors. Mb is readily available at neutral or alkaline pH. Mb is essential for nitrogen metabolism in the plant, and symptoms can be masked for a while when N fertilizers are being used. Usually there is a yellowing of the leaves at the middle of the plant. Fertilizing with nitrogen may remedy some of the yellowing. Howeve_r, Mb symptoms generally progress to the growing shoots and new leaves often are distorted or twisted. Mb is included in many all-purpose fertilizers. _


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)

Nitrogen toxicity?


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 24, 2014)

About to harvest my first cross and I'm stoked how it came out. Mom was a banana diesel pheno of (Lemonstomper x Agent Orange) x Chem.Diesel F3. The dad is Rare Dankness Doc's OG (Face Off OG x RD#1). Found a pheno that leans heavily towards the mom with real pungent banana/lemon fuel kush totems with added potency from the Face-Off OG. 
Bottom branch sampler knocked me on my ass yesterday. Might ditch all my TGA and the Headband cuts to just run it by itself indoor, the yield, smell, flavor and potency all seem to be there. 

I'm gonna dust it and the lotus larry (which is already frosty as fuck) with the frosty Cherry pie x OG stud I found and see what happens.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice Kalo! Who made the banana deisel mom?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)

By the way Mo, I dig the rubbish can plumeria!


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)

And soil mixer...


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)

Like share any of that indo?






Highhawyn! said:


> nice guys, doing it proper. I love the outdo, but I like the indo even better.
> 
> aright pepper, looking good. I might have to do raised beds this year. ideas ideas
> 
> brother coots!! I am lurking on that thread bro. I may sign up but maybe just lurk  aloha braddahs!!!


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 24, 2014)

That was by the now defunct Bean Boys genetics, their breeder got busted and is in jail atm. Kicking myself for not keeping the mom but made some beans with her and still have a few of the original beans i found her in. Have 5 or 6 other strains by them I was gifted but havent ran yet. Worst part of making seeds is not having the space to run everything.

Havent even touched the banana diesel pheno #2 x doc's, doc's og f2's, or the hundred or so (lemonstomper x deadhead)x(cherry pie x OG) beans I made over the last year.


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 24, 2014)

Couple nugs hanging from my pollen-chucking attempt. Might have to try it in a SOG.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice, how many beans did you pop? Many phenos?


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 25, 2014)

purple power.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SurfdOut again.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Crazy cool plants!


----------



## caligreen420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Aloha All,
Checking in for the first time, been following thread for awhile. When is everyone putting their plants out this long season, it is getting close to time. Im thinking about putting some girls outdoor in about 2-3 more weeks. Has anyone grown White Widow outdoors on O'ahu, did it handle the mold issues? Mahalo nui loa, one love.
-Cali


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2014)

Gonna start building my soil for long season within the next week or so. I'm burying buckets of bokashi compost in every spot I intend to put a plant and get plants in the ground around may. Goin hard on clones in the meantime, go too much stuff. Lot of people grow widow outdoor on the Big Island, but if you starting from seed it probably wont be the same. 

What I have going right now. 

Clones:
-Grapestomper x OG
-Cherry pie x OG
-Larry OG x Snowlotus
-Qush (last run of this)
-Spacedawg
-Headband
-Face-off x Phosphate Diesel (my strain)
-Pre98 Bubba x Las Vegas Purple Kush #1 & #2

Seedlings:
-kosher kush
-Lambsbread x OG
-Headwreacker x OG #1 & #2
-So Cal Master x Snowlotus
-Lemon Zinger x 3
Then I just popped a bunch of old DNA/RP Freebies to get rid of them: Silver LA, LA Women, Sour Kush, Stacked Kush and 4 Purple OG #18.


----------



## caligreen420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ride on sounds like some Cali strains, did Cherry Pie x OG come from the mainland? Do you think the Big Island White Widow phenotype has acclimatized to the Hawaiian ecosystems better than a bean from Holland? Are you worried about those heavy indicas outdoor molding up on you?
-Cali


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2014)

I started everything from seed except the TGA stuff and Headband. Gonna see how most of the clones fare outside before deciding which ones to keep. I try to put most my girls under shelter when the flowers start getting vulnerable and some I just leave outside to see how they handle. Mold is inevitable where i live but theres still ways to make a decent harvest if you work for it. 

I've not grown the local widow cut but we do get a lot more rain here than oahu so I assume everyone is growing it for a reason?


----------



## caligreen420 (Feb 26, 2014)

What size yield per plant, with full sun is respectable in Hawaii? I know yields are a lot lower than the big five pounders back home. Quarter oz or quarter pound? I guess it all depends on how big the girls are when they go outside, eh? Ever do any guerilla?


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 26, 2014)

caligreen420 said:


> What size yield per plant, with full sun is respectable in Hawaii? I know yields are a lot lower than the big five pounders back home. Quarter oz or quarter pound? I guess it all depends on how big the girls are when they go outside, eh? Ever do any guerilla?


Big girls are definitely possible..if you want to see what it takes to pull it off, then look through one of my favorite Hawaii grow journals on the net over at icmag: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=254848

QP Plants are definitely doable, especially in good sun and vegging inside. I get 2-3oz minimum per plant outdoor with not the best sunlight, which suits my needs just fine for my location. Doing some in-ground girls somewhere just for fun this summer. 

Keep in mind, the law is alot stricter here than in cali. Helicopters fly regularly during the season and big plants will surely get their attention and a knock on your door to check your numbers. I think many people grow in greenhouses or indoor, or just play the numbers game with a lot of smaller plants that are harder to see from above.


----------



## caligreen420 (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought green harvest was canceled, are the flying pigs still around?


----------



## caligreen420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you amend the soil for the in ground girls?


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 27, 2014)

caligreen420 said:


> Aloha All,
> Checking in for the first time, been following thread for awhile. When is everyone putting their plants out this long season, it is getting close to time. Im thinking about putting some girls outdoor in about 2-3 more weeks. Has anyone grown White Widow outdoors on O'ahu, did it handle the mold issues? Mahalo nui loa, one love.
> -Cali


Way to early. Check your hours of light. March a super sativa will grow through but others won't do so well. 4-20 and May. I did June and they got 8ft and done end of Sept
That is my personal opinion. DB


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 27, 2014)

They are here and stop by my house every time they fly. Some times they cut your overage sometimes they cut it all depends on their mood.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 27, 2014)

@surfd, me too brutha, miss the indo!!

@coots, yes brother, Happy Valleys. I actually just pau grow some out. I like it better than the first batch. taste was not bad. yield was definitely low, but it finished quick. good luck brother!!

stay high. aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> @surfd, me too brutha, miss the indo!!
> 
> @coots, yes brother, Happy Valleys. I actually just pau grow some out. I like it better than the first batch. taste was not bad. yield was definitely low, but it finished quick. good luck brother!!
> 
> stay high. aloha


rajah dajah


----------



## caligreen420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Any of you HI guys run hydro? Do you use water coolers?


----------



## indyboarder57 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Cali, 

I do Hydro indoors. For veg primarily now, and because I cannot afford AC/dehumidifer, I use the igloo ten gallon coolers w/reflectix taped around it. I throw in a 1.5 L frozen bottle and my temps stay @ 70 F for well over 48 hours. 

For outdoor hydro, I used to dick around with it, but my old roomate was better. If you are able to do outdoor hydro and your obviously worried about temps. My two cents would be use a 10 gal res, like the cooler mentioned above, attach reflectix. But, I would build a little structure for it w/ 55% shade cloth on all sides, the roof can be the clear plastic Sun Tuf panels from Home Depot.

I recommended this to my hydro guy @ the store and he hugged me for it lol. I originally got the shade cloth for my eggplants, but my girls love it too. Due to my location, I get really intense sun light and higher temps(with high RH), so having a nice little bit of shade defintaly helped. Good luck


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2014)

What's up guys&#8230; just passing through, and since I can't like all your posts to let you know I'm lurking&#8230; well, I'm lurking.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a friend that does a recirculating hydro system. he has AC room which helps to keep the temps overall down. he has a water chiller but no need use um. all depends on temps in the room.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 5, 2014)

Starting to get into that Flo x AW, nice nose on her.....did she seem to lean towards a parent?


----------



## caligreen420 (Mar 7, 2014)

How tall do you folks veg your girls before you place them outside? Approximately how many of hours of sunlight do the girls out here need to reach quarter pound plus yields? Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 7, 2014)

caligreen420 said:


> How tall do you folks veg your girls before you place them outside? Approximately how many of hours of sunlight do the girls out here need to reach quarter pound plus yields? Mahalo nui loa.


Depends on the time of year, strain, and island location. More Sun equals bigger yeild. I usually take about 6 weeks from cutting to put into flower and I get around a qp evertime. In the summer I can go from a cutting to qp in 3.5 - 4 months total time.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 7, 2014)

Some of you guys might remember the picture of the first 2 plants. I tried this ecoscrape soil from home depot, it's the little sick looking one in the left. That soil sucks. I almost threw that plant away, but I didn't. I saved it. I just harvested it last night. That's it in the 2nd picture. I transplanted it into sunshine 4 with roots organic dry fertilizer mixed in. Not bad for plant I almost killed.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 7, 2014)

That ecocrap soil always smells like doodoo. I thought it was because the HD here keeps theres in the rain and it stays soaking wet but I walked past a pallet of it the other night at walmart and it smelled just as horrible as the ones from HD.

I wonder if they or anyone else has done soil tests on it to test for pathogens that stuff smells so bad.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 7, 2014)

Ecocompost is made with human manure.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh god I just threw up


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 7, 2014)

Pasted from an article criticizing companies selling sludge as organic.

On EKO Compost&#8217;s Web site (www.ekocompost.com/), you learn that &#8220;EKO compost is the original organic compost.&#8221; It &#8220;helps promote rich organic soil,&#8221; claims the company. Not until you scroll down quite a bit do you discover &#8220;every batch of EKO compost is rigorously tested to ensure that it meets and exceeds all process and product standards including the United States Environmental Protection Agency&#8217;s class A &#8216;Exceptional Quality&#8217; compost, good for unrestricted use including food crops &#8230;&#8221;

EKO Systems, the folks who produce EKO compost, is a residuals management company, says Marc Merritte, a recycling consultant in Maui, Hawaii. EKO Systems does indeed compost sewage sludge, incorporating it into a number of products. Unlike other biosolids producers, EKO Systems makes a point of not mentioning &#8220;biosolids&#8221; or &#8220;sewage sludge&#8221; anywhere in its PR. With a bit of word magic, the company has turned &#8220;biosolids&#8221; into EPA-approved Class A &#8220;Exceptional Quality&#8221; compost &#8211; Class A &#8220;Exceptional Quality&#8221; organic compost.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 7, 2014)

hahaha like all you guys didn't know that all of that green grass you guys walking on in Waikoloa is all ferted with human shit lol. don't walk under the sprinklers haha. of course everything is under regulation so its all good lol.

I not sure on the FloAW flavors bro. I smoked AW many times and didn't get that funk. I only smoked the Flo a couple times and it was always in between some other dank so I couldn't tell you truthfully bro. aloha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

Kellogs is the same here. It had sludge listed on the ingredients until a couple of years ago when they changed it to "organic compost" - what a joke!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Kellogs is the same here. It had sludge listed on the ingredients until a couple of years ago when they changed it to "organic compost" - what a joke!


Not entirely, 

I use Kellogg's Patio Plus and to the best of my knowledge it doesn't contain any biosoilds from human waste, some of their other products probably do, but i think that's common for a lot of bagged soils.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 9, 2014)

I think you're right coot. I'm pretty sure Kellogg's uses biosolids in their Growmulch and maybe one other product, but the rest don't have any, or so I read. Did any of you Big Island boys see Green Harvest flying around yesterday or today? I thought I might have heard they were back from winter break and flying around Puna.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 9, 2014)

Yep, saw them flying around.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I think you're right coot. I'm pretty sure Kellogg's uses biosolids in their Growmulch and maybe one other product, but the rest don't have any, or so I read. Did any of you Big Island boys see Green Harvest flying around yesterday or today? I thought I might have heard they were back from winter break and flying around Puna.


I hope so brah...i would have been upset with myself for using such a shitty product ...lol I've been using KPP for a long time off and on over the years and i would have been bum'd out if i had to retire/ban the product. It's cheap and it works really good with a little help. 

It's amazing to see unfunded helicopters flying around.....wonder where that money came from? Black Ops perhaps?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 9, 2014)

Did green harvest get defunded? I dated a chick in the coast guard last year, she flew the little orange helicopters, she also worked for green harvest a few times, she was surprised to see my backyard when she woke up here the first time, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Did green harvest get defunded? I dated a chick in the coast guard last year, she flew the little orange helicopters, she also worked for green harvest a few times, she was surprised to see my backyard when she woke up here the first time, lol.


I think so, I believe they had their office closed down on the BI due to a lack of funds. It's amazing to hear how broke the government is, then they magically pony-up 1 Billion in aid for the Ukrainians....charity should start at home 1st!.....in the end it's all bulllshit.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 9, 2014)

GH state funding is pretty low, but the federal dollars are still sponsoring the invasions of private citizens.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> GH state funding is pretty low, but the federal dollars are still sponsoring the invasions of private citizens.


In a few short years GH will be a dinosaur, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 9, 2014)

Patio Plus does have sludge in it but theirs also outdoor farmers in Oregon growing their crops with 'humanure'...check it out.

[video=youtube_share;rNItE-b6XvE]http://youtu.be/rNItE-b6XvE[/video]


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry Spliffy but you are wrong, Cooter is right. Patio Plus has no biosolids.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 9, 2014)

Great video, thanks.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 10, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Great video, thanks.


+1
Everyone should watch when they have the time, the knowledge they drop is especially important here in Hawaii's fragile ecosystem.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Spliff,

Here are the ingredients on the back of the KPP bag. Notice the lack of keywords such as "Sludge" "Sewer Sludge" "Compost" "Biosoilds" "Nitrohumas" which are all indicators that biosoilds are part of the formulation. In this case i have a hard time believing that KPP is using anything other than whats clearly stated in the ingredient list




If you have any bona fide evidence or research that supports your anecdotal statement I'd love to read it. If KPP contains boisoilds I'd rather not use it. 

I've already done my homework regarding this product and if i missed anything I'd really like to know about it. I'm sure you'll find a majority of the Kellogg's products contain boisoilds in their formulation which isn't all that surprising since the Kellogg's company pretty much pioneered the use of biosoilds in bagged soil almost 80 years ago


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

They extract all of their NPK from sludge which they can now call "organic compost." I don't know how pure it is after extraction and I don't know how much prozac and birth control make it through the process.

I stopped using it and Ironite (which is made from metals removed from a superfund cleanup site).

Try to source local products from places like the shrimp farms on Oahu, fish markets, farms etc. Find out what the locals used hundreds of years ago.

Where I live, they can still detect DDT in the drainage ditches!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They extract all of their NPK from sludge which they can now call "organic compost." I don't know how pure it is after extraction and I don't know how much prozac and birth control make it through the process.
> 
> I stopped using it and Ironite (which is made from metals removed from a superfund cleanup site).
> 
> ...


Where did you see "Organic Compost" in the ingredient list? 

Again Kellogg's uses biosoilds in some of their products (probably most of them) and its well know that they do, but they don't use it in KPP. KPP is also OMRI certified which prohibits sewage waste products including Class A biosoilds. Explain to me how Kellogg's can get a OMRI certification for KPP and still include biosoilds in the product?

Do you have any bona fide evidence or research that supports KPP contains biosoilds? If you do I'd be interesting in reading it. I can't seem to find any information that supports what you're saying. 

Here is a link to their customer service http://www.kellogggarden.com/contactus_tpl email them and let us know what you find out. If KPP ends up having biosoilds in it I'll quit using it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

They process the biosolids to extract the component chemicals. After this process they are not considered biosolids anymore and can be OMRI certified. Just like sludge can now be called Organic compost.

Organic and OMRI are BS anyways. Cyanide is organic.

Compost your own goodies and start a worm bin. Go into the jungle and find some nice stinky mango sludge and give that and some fish and seaweed to your girls and watch what they do! You will see and taste the difference 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They process the biosolids to extract the component chemicals. After this process they are not considered biosolids anymore and can be OMRI certified. Just like sludge can now be called Organic compost.
> 
> Organic and OMRI are BS anyways. Cyanide is organic.
> 
> ...


You still haven't provided any proof that KPP contains biosoilds. I'm not trying to be a dick, but you made a statement that you cannot back up or prove....until you do I'll just assume you're misinformed and talking out of your ass.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa Cooter - this is only friendly advice. You can use whatever you want. I used Miracle Grow religiously up until a few years ago.

Here is a blog with some info from Kellogg: http://thegoldengecko.com/blog/?p=2251

I will try and find the one where they talk about sourcing the NPK from biosolids. 

As for talking out of my ass - I do fart sometimes 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Whoa Cooter - this is only friendly advice. You can use whatever you want. I used Miracle Grow religiously up until a few years ago.
> 
> Here is a blog with some info from Kellogg: http://thegoldengecko.com/blog/?p=2251
> 
> ...


No what you gave is a anecdotal information...you made the statement and now you can't back it up. I don't bullshit my friends with misinformation, if that's your way of being friendly then you must be a fucking retard.

Trust me the last thing I need is advice from you, if you want to make this right prove that KPP contains biosolids...So how hard is it to breath with your pants so low to your face?


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 10, 2014)

Whole new meaning to word good shit .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

I know better than telling an experienced grower about anything they do. I would love to smoke your lovely buds!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I wouldn't smoke your buds. No matter how good they look!


That's probably a good idea, light weights like you loose consciousness after one hit from my work anyways and that would just be a waste in my book.

I hope you learned your lesson, from now on look up the information with your own eyes....not your mouth, if you don't know what you're talking about you should probably just remain silent otherwise you risk sounding like a typical internet parrot.

I've got no i'll will with you Mo....but if your going to make claims to the contrary of what I posted you better be right, and you better be able to back it up with facts vs. foolish lip service. C'mon Brah you're better than this!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I know better than telling an experienced grower about anything they do. I would love to smoke your lovely buds!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo



It's all good brah, like i said i have no ill will. Lets just move on!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 11, 2014)

Should I name that plant bio widow, lol. I watched a few minutes of that video, I forget the couple's names, but they farm with their shit.I understand what he was saying about the cycle, but people don't eat like we did hundreds of years ago. I don't wanna use recycled McDonald's to grow meds, fuck that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Should I name that plant bio widow, lol. I watched a few minutes of that video, I forget the couple's names, but they farm with their shit.I understand what he was saying about the cycle, but people don't eat like we did hundreds of years ago. I don't wanna use recycled McDonald's to grow meds, fuck that.


Bio Widow!!!....good one! Composting human turds has been around for hundreds of years if not longer.....the problem with sewage sludge is all the other toxic nasties that make their way into the treatment facilities, but you make a valid point, since most of our population is consuming toxic food to begin with its a good idea to steer clear from sewage sludge/biosoilds products in general.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 11, 2014)

I think we can all agree that we would rather not use biosludge from major cities, but I would trust buds grown from properly composted shit from a hippy couple that grow their own food. Plus, most animal by-product amendments are not much cleaner depending where they are sourced...lots of animals eat GMO feed and get pumped with antibiotics and growth hormones to make them fat and healthy cuz they are raised in such shitty environments.


Anyway, here's a Lotus Larry lower. I first put it outside to flower next to our dead christmas tree and the next morning it was covered in some fucked up dark mold, so I defoliated the shit out of it to get rid of the problem, pretty much till there were only budsites and no fan leaves at all. It bounced back in about a week and now looking to finish super fast. I dont really keep track of flowering times but It can't be more than 40 days in flower now. Probiotics supposedly help things ripen quicker and the terpene's are much more enhanced on the outdoor version vs. the indoor.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Best of both worlds...a new bladder will keep your root satisfied


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

I got a reply back from Kellogg's and here is what they have to say.

Hi Cooter,

Rest assured that we do not use sewage/biosolids in any of our products. With Kellogg and Gardner & Bloome brand soils and fertilizers, we've taken the extra step of getting OMRI listed for use in organic gardens. OMRI is an approved certifying agent of the USDA's National Organic Program ("USDA NOP"). They reviewed every one of our ingredients all the way back to the source, as well as our manufacturing processes and confirmed that our products comply with USDA's NOP program. This means that our products could be used on a certified organic farm, so using them in your backyard will help you grow produce that is just as tasty and safe to eat as organic produce at the supermarket. Well, what you grow in your backyard should be even more tasty than supermarket produce because you can't get more fresh than picking something and cooking it that same day!

You can see all of our OMRI listed organic products on their website: http://www.omri.org/simple-opl-search/results/kellogg

Hope this information relieves your worry and you can enjoy some worry-free gardening! Please feel free to contact me anytime with your questions about our products, whether it's what's in them or how to use them, or anything garden related.

Kind regards,
Jeff Beck


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, I heard they don't use sludge anymore starting this year I believe.

Now on probiotics/EM, this is something you use to put life in your soil right? If you have recycled organic soil made with high quality EWC, dont you already have that and more? New research shows we don't need AACTs near as much as we thought, the microbes are there already...same with bokashi right? You don't bokashi/IMO the forest floor right? Thanks guys, let me know if I am looking at this wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

You're right Surf'd..... If the soil is alive to begin with adding EM is kind of redundant.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 11, 2014)

How would active soil make things ripen quicker?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 11, 2014)

Why is the sky blue? How does a posi-trac in a Plymouth work? It just does..... only joking lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is a pic of the Love Child I found growing next to the compost pile:




I think it is from the AOS father - Mulanje x AOS 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey KC - How does that Lotus Larry smell? Looks beautiful


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 11, 2014)

coots and surfd, I know what you guys are talking about. my friend just went thru the same thing with his doc. another friend was going to be his primary, but since the other friend is already a primary for someone else, doc didn't approve it. I told him to just write down that friend's address as his permanent addy. the new laws go into effect next year, so the point will be moot soon I think. I haven't totally checked out the new law, but I think they now limit how many can be grown on one property. I know guys over here that used to have no shit like 10 cards to their properties. lol. I never heard of them getting busted. aloha brothers, oh and nice plant Kalo!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> How would active soil make things ripen quicker?


I don't think it can Photoperiod, Genetics and Environment determine when the plant will ripen


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> coots and surfd, I know what you guys are talking about. my friend just went thru the same thing with his doc. another friend was going to be his primary, but since the other friend is already a primary for someone else, doc didn't approve it. I told him to just write down that friend's address as his permanent addy. the new laws go into effect next year, so the point will be moot soon I think. I haven't totally checked out the new law, but I think they now limit how many can be grown on one property. I know guys over here that used to have no shit like 10 cards to their properties. lol. I never heard of them getting busted. aloha brothers, oh and nice plant Kalo!


Thanks for the info Happy!!! The (TWSSis#3xSchromFrost*) *are coming along pretty nice. Hope all is well! 
Aloha,
Cooter


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 13, 2014)

I usually get about dozen seeds from every dyna widow I harvest. Finally decided to try one. Here she is. 





She looks like straight indica.I was planning on putting her outside, but I'm thinking indoor would be better for her.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow Dyna! She is huge! I love those leaves


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 14, 2014)

Doing the medical hula !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice Plant DR! What's that OG looking plant to the left?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Ya Pep! Looks like there is no fucking around on the Pep Farm...nice plants


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Plant DR! What's that OG looking plant to the left?


Automatic ultraviolet, it was a freebie from attitude.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2014)

I got that auto, Jesus og, Pennywise, mickey kush, locally sourced chemdawg, and my dyna widow going right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Right on DR!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't wait to see what the Jesus OG does in the DR greenhouse!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 14, 2014)

Every morning I look at this lotus larry it gets frostier. Should make excellent ice hash. Smells more kushy outdoor than indoor. Weak branching though, everything is all floppy as fuck.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 14, 2014)

yep frosty bro, good job both of you guys. I love pakalolo.  aloha


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey guys. 

So I am experiencing a broad mite issue as of late. Let me tell you, it is a fuckin bitch. For the last year, I have thought I had pH imbalances, toxicity issues etc etc., well, turns out its these fucking mites. 

My friend gave me some avid the other week, and I started treatment with that for my vegging girls. But, I have a few girls outside that are less than 2 weeks flowering, and I want to keep them at bay as long as I can. 

Thus, I am wondering, can anyone recommend a good organic insecticide for mite varities? I keep reading that Azamax, azatrol don't really do much ( mixed success rates), about the same as organic mixtures. I'd rather do something I can make and store it. Easier on the wallet too. 

I just did a "hot bath" for the younger flowering girls, and sprayed them with some soap, diatomaceous earth and conola oil. Hopefully they will perk up tomorrow and I know I damaged a good chunk of their population. 

I have taken the best sterilization methods and clean-downs of all gear in the grow space etc etc etc. long week. beer time. Peace


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

Lavender soap, peppermint soap, and some people use chili pepper soap. Silica helps the plants resist pest better also. Just test it on a leaf first to make sure it doesn't fry your plants.


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ya Pep! Looks like there is no fucking around on the Pep Farm...nice plants


Thanks Cooter...All dialed in with this particular
Strain
Two years of trial and error have ended successfully. ..mold resistant....practically insect proof and mean da med value...Low dose...straight pain killer.
I hope you are having a good season.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my outdoor setup, doing some breeding right now. Mickey kush male, female, and one of my dyna widows. If anyone close by gets a couple seeds in your girls, sorry. The daddy might be this Mickey kush, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Got my outdoor setup, doing some breeding right now. Mickey kush male, female, and one of my dyna widows. If anyone close by gets a couple seeds in your girls, sorry. The daddy might be this Mickey kush, lol.


Badass! I'm using the same color shade cloth on my dojo, we almost have the same set up except my frame is made of wood. How many Sq feet? I'm at about 50


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

They look very happy in there!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Badass! I'm using the same color shade cloth on my dojo, we almost have the same set up except my frame is made of wood. How many Sq feet? I'm at about 50


6x10, 60 sqft


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> 6x10, 60 sqft


Whats your height? My low end is 8' and the high end is 12'


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

This is Dojo #3


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2014)

6ft tall. My last little hut was only 4x8 4 ft tall. This is a huge improvement from last year. I was thinking about building something, then I thought of using a dog kennel, easy and it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> 6ft tall. My last little hut was only 4x8 4 ft tall. This is a huge improvement from last year. I was thinking about building something, then I thought of using a dog kennel, easy and it works.


It'll work killer brah....and it'll keep most of the bugs out, + a wee bit of security from the LEO/DEA fly overs


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah brah, security is exactly why I went this way. Never had nothing ripped but I'm trying to be preventative. And now that I've been single for over a year I've had a lot of over night company, I don't need every chicken head on the island knowing about it.


----------



## 808Pez (Mar 16, 2014)

Aloha I havent been on in a while heres a update of my second short season run. everything you guys post looks awesome if anyone wants to trade seeds let me know . This is the cheri purps. The strains unstable so I get like five killa phenos two turns purple completely and the rest just the tips of pods. Smells like grapes and one smells like spices. Loving the organics and cant wait to upgrade with nore fertilizers as for now the fossilized seabird guano is working well. Mahalo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Y And now that I've been single for over a year I've had a lot of over night company, I don't need every chicken head on the island knowing about it.


Lucky Bastard! What a great problem to have.....lol Growing weed and sport fucking.... it really doesn't get any better


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Early '80s I had killer weed and babes galore. Good to see that the tradition is continuing!

Here is my new killer weed babe:







Scott's OG in the ground! In March!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## pepperbelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Green corn !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

How are the cloth planters working (besides the obvious box of nugs)?


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 17, 2014)

What the hell ya thinking Mo? That OG is gonna get 40 ft tall!


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,
Ok,newbie here. If I am stepping over some boundary I apologize. 

Just joining/subscribing from Puna. I really like your setup. Nice way to add some security to the plants too. I think I need to make something like this as the rain sort of killed my first attempt outside. I only hit the last few pages, so I'll have to search the rest of the thread, but if there are suggestions for what type of seed I should look for to grow in this area, I'd appreciate it. Perhaps a company suggestion besides Herbies to buy from as well, if possible. I just got ripped off by them just to let others know. 
Thank you.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh, I just realized I should have used the "reply with quote" on that last post. I was referring to the dog kennel setup...


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 17, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Just joining/subscribing from Puna. I really like your setup. Nice way to add some security to the plants too. I think I need to make something like this as the rain sort of killed my first attempt outside. I only hit the last few pages, so I'll have to search the rest of the thread, but if there are suggestions for what type of seed I should look for to grow in this area, I'd appreciate it. Perhaps a company suggestion besides Herbies to buy from as well, if possible. I just got ripped off by them just to let others know.
> Thank you.


If you can build a shelter or greenhouse to protect from the rain you can grow pretty much anything in Puna, pick a flavor. I personally only buy regular seeds because i like the option of easily making more seeds if need be.

BTW, How did Herbies rip you off? Customs has been catching a lot of seed orders from overseas, so if you are ordering from there go with someone that offers guaranteed shipping like attitude. Or just ask your neighbors for cuts...shouldnt be too hard out in Puna.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope so! I always wanted a tree house 

I may mainline her for 16 or 32 mains.


----------



## 808Pez (Mar 18, 2014)

A
Guess everyones putting up ghouses. sounds g to me . Easy my braddas


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking frosty - how does your garden smell


----------



## 808Pez (Mar 18, 2014)

Like rotten fruits. My favorite these are purple kush x ssh all turned female so now I only got this crossed on my purple Chernobyl. Never had fifteen seeds all go female before. Cant complain except I dont have this pure cross anymore .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Isn't it funny when you want males you can't get one!


----------



## 808Pez (Mar 19, 2014)

Foreal brah this was a first with that many seeds


----------



## kanabis (Mar 19, 2014)

First time growing outdoor and in the islands, I'm excited, it feels like when I started growing indoor in Cali. I know it's kinda soon but I couldn't resist!


----------



## caligreen420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I now know that I have a female White Widow, female Mango x Haze, and hopefully a female Afghani Goo. I like the phenos, in about 12 days I will have pictures of my flower chamber up for you guys. Gonna do RDWC, four buckets, air cooled 600w HPS and the Widow. I'm thinking about running Advanced Nutrients, any of you had luck with AN before?


----------



## 808Pez (Mar 20, 2014)

Ive used AN before its definitely top of the line


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 20, 2014)

looking killer braddah Coots!! everything looks great. people already talking shit too lol. fucking forums. keep the updates flowing bro, aloha

East, wow buddy. choke seeds!  once you start making um, you can never stop lol. aloha brother!

dyna, nice GH bro!

this sour D clone I was gifted smells nice. it might make up the majority of the 1st part of long season grow. stood up in the straight pissing rains lol. winnas. a hui hou!!


----------



## Nugfan (Mar 21, 2014)

Eh watsup guys. Doing an indoor grow in Hilo. 4 weeks flower. Getting stink. This is fruit punch by heavyweight seeds. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Mahalos Braddah Happy!!! This is Happy's (TWSSis#3xSchromFrost*)* 12/12 from seed. They've really started to get after it this past week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's Happy's (TWSSis#3xSchromFrost*)* 12/12 from seed. Brah these buggahs have really gotten after it this week ....No stress on the dookie talkers, forums attract all kinds (mostly turd lickers)....it's kinda weird to see it on da farm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's the Ghash Keeper.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

This is one of the Ortega's (#5)


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 22, 2014)

I knew I should have been a cop.....the current laws allow cops to have sex with prostitutes....they are trying to change it and the cops are lobbying to keep the law the way it is.......fucking guys, literally.


http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/lawmakers-vow-ban-on-police-sex-with-prostitutes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> I knew I should have been a cop.....the current laws allow cops to have sex with prostitutes....they are trying to change it and the cops are lobbying to keep the law the way it is.......fucking guys, literally.
> 
> 
> http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/lawmakers-vow-ban-on-police-sex-with-prostitutes


we were discussing this yesterday at work....hilarious!!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 22, 2014)

Rain rain go away...

Splash of color, Mendo Queen x (Trainwreck x Purple Snoman)... 


Mendo Queen x Salvador aka Trainwreck x Purplesnoman on a wet, rainy, Puna afternoon.


Lightly pollinated Absolute Blue x Joseph OG...


(Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper OG) x (GSC x Puna Budder)


Aloha!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 22, 2014)

Nugfan said:


> Eh watsup guys. Doing an indoor grow in Hilo. 4 weeks flower. Getting stink. This is fruit punch by heavyweight seeds.
> 
> View attachment 3029933
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


Looking real good, welcome to the thread!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get a Sour D cut? Would be super stoked to find a real one.....(.)(.)....


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 23, 2014)

nice guys!!

I may know someone with a local cut  I tasted it. its ok. not the true ECSD cut, but not that bad either. aloha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/25051720/medical-marijuana-dispensary-measure-moves-forward-in-legislature

Slowly moving forward with the dispensary bill. Who is that one cunt that said we don't need them cause big parma is coming out with cbd pills? I wonder who pays for her campaign, fuck her.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking good spliff, so good I tried to rep you twice on the same post, lol. ...... Side effects of self mediating. Aloha gang


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> nice guys!!
> 
> I may know someone with a local cut  I tasted it. its ok. not the true ECSD cut, but not that bad either. aloha


Nectar! Can you ask that guy if it is real sour? I looking for the pucker......


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 23, 2014)

MCCHI.org(Medical Cannabis Coalition of Hawaii)is a great site to keep up on the latest legislative baloney. They will send you email updates of important moves.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2014)

I tossed some outside to finish, they turned color over night.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking frosty DR! What kind of soil is she in?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2014)

That was in sunshine 4, plastic pot, roots organic dry fertilizer. She faded really hard in the flower room. I had 4 in plastic pots that did not do good. I'm using boticare coco coir now, amazing how much faster and better my plants are growing now.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

My cloth pots seem to work better also. Lets the soil drain better. Canna hates wet roots!

I modified the Screen room this weekend. Decided to make the wall next to the trees solid:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808HI (Mar 24, 2014)

Finally built a raised planter for the wifey. Next weekend is planter for me. Looking nice and frosty guys. Newest member of the ohana, meet Polly braddahs, Shoots, alojahz.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 24, 2014)

Damn, Polly looks like she could shake a mofo up proper..... nice.

You Oahu guys getting flown today yeah?


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 25, 2014)

Trying out the ScrOG for the first time. Also using blumats for the whole run hopefully, haven't watered in over 2 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Trying out the ScrOG for the first time. Also using blumats for the whole run hopefully, haven't watered in over 2 weeks.


 Badass Kalo!!! Where did you source the blumats?


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 25, 2014)

I got a 12 sensor kit off ebay last year for around $70, I originally got it to keep my veg tent running when I went on vacation for 2 1/2 weeks but I never had the chance to dial it in right before I left and it was overwatering everything and I lost a few plants. This time I have it dialed pretty well and am seeing nice growth. Without blumats watering would be a pain in the ass with the screen in place. Tempted to just not even feed and see how well my soil performs on its own, maybe just do a few foliar sprays before flowers start to set.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> I got a 12 sensor kit off ebay last year for around $70, I originally got it to keep my veg tent running when I went on vacation for 2 1/2 weeks but I never had the chance to dial it in right before I left and it was overwatering everything and I lost a few plants. This time I have it dialed pretty well and am seeing nice growth. Without blumats watering would be a pain in the ass with the screen in place. Tempted to just not even feed and see how well my soil performs on its own, maybe just do a few foliar sprays before flowers start to set.


Awesome Man! Must be nice to leave your plants and not have to worry if they're dehydrating or not....the thought of it usually ruins my vacation. I need to pick up a blumat kit before my next excursion, thanks for sharing the info


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome Man! Must be nice to leave your plants and not have to worry if they're dehydrating or not....the thought of it usually ruins my vacation. I need to pick up a blumat kit before my next excursion, thanks for sharing the info


 Yeah, they are awesome for vacation, Just make sure you give yourself 2-3 weeks to dial in before a trip. They also make an pressure reducer attachment that you can just hook up to a normal water connection and you dont have to worry about refilling your reservoir. 
I use a 5-gal bucket as my reservoir, I've only been keeping it about 1/2-2/3 full and it lasts over a week. 

If anyone is interested there is a huge thread on it over at icmag: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=111046


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

Mucho Mahalo's Kalo!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys-Buildasoil.com is a great website to order your organic needs from, Jeremy is very helpful as well. If you can't find what you need there give Brodie a call at kelp4less.com.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 25, 2014)

Whythefuck is GreatWhiteNorth deleting your posts Dyna? He he...He should change his name to Skip....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 25, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Whythefuck is GreatWhiteNorth deleting your posts Dyna? He he...He should change his name to Skip....


Lol, idk brah. I've been playing with the trolls in tnt to much lately I guess. They're fun though. Some real strange character in there.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw that - I wondered what you were doing! Hard enough to communicate with the smart people.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 25, 2014)

What post are you guys talking about? From today? That was because I quoted a post that got deleted. Other ones I was being an asshole, I guess


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

I just saw your post on a thread voting for why a guy was a troll.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 25, 2014)

North deleted your post in the instant coffee thing, then put them back up....somewhere else I saw he deleted something for being inap....he must be bored.
That menasbarbie shit stay cracking me up...


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 26, 2014)

HONOLULU (AP) - A group of anti-marijuana advocates tell Hawaii lawmakers that pharmaceutical companies will try to hook people on the drug if it's legalized.

They say states with more relaxed marijuana laws like California have marijuana dispensaries popping up next to schools and churches.


The group Project SAM spoke to lawmakers at a hearing on Tuesday.


Bills to decriminalize marijuana were defeated in the Hawaii Legislature this session. But House Majority Whip Sharon Har says the state has to examine the issue anyway because of the push to legalize the substance. She says they also brought up the topic because it's an election year.


A bill to expand the types of doctors that can recommend marijuana in Hawaii was also heard in a Senate committee on Tuesday.


Copyright 2014 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


The world is slap full of idiots. Case in point. ^^^^^


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

Mahalo for posting that surfd, and the info for mcchi.org. sometimes I can't believe the stupid shit these anti mj people say. It's almost as bad as the "reefer madness" bullshit that got it prohibited in the first place. 

I've been hooked on phara pills (oxy) before and I used cannabis to break that addiction. I think it's less than 10% of people get hooked on cannabis, and I think that just mental not physical addiction. That whole argument is bullshit.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> North deleted your post in the instant coffee thing, then put them back up....somewhere else I saw he deleted something for being inap....he must be bored.
> That menasbarbie shit stay cracking me up...


Lol yeah brah, she came here looking for one boy friend, instead she found a bunch of trolls. Funny shit going on yesterday in tnt. And instant coffee, wow, what a fucking unstable mother fucker he is.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

My favorite nickname for this site is "Troll It Up" this site is loaded full of sheepal and newbie now it all's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I've been hooked on phara pills (oxy) before and I used cannabis to break that addiction.


Brah I like oxy's if you have any left....lol Oxy's + Vodka + about 20 bong rips makes for a real relaxing evening.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

Dyna Widow and Mickey kush, both pregnant. 
I'm making


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

First 2 plants to go outside, from veg. I'll post a update in 30 days, they should be 3-4 ft tall then.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

A friend left me a few OXY and I crushed the first up and snorted it. I got so opiated I felt like I was under water. Did a fourth of the pill the next time and wrote some great songs. I quit when they were all gone because I liked them way too much 

I think adding Vodka to the first oxy would have killed me! Or at least put me to sleep


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A friend left me a few OXY and I crushed the first up and snorted it. I got so opiated I felt like I was under water. Did a fourth of the pill the next time and wrote some great songs. I quit when they were all gone because I liked them way too much
> 
> I think adding Vodka to the first oxy would have killed me! Or at least put me to sleep


Hilarious Mo! I've never snorted them, but i have given that method some thought...lol. It's a good thing i don't have a reliable source from them, if i did I'd probably end up living under a park bench.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

DR those plants are going to explode (the vegging plants) what strains are they?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hilarious Mo! I've never snorted them, but i have given that method some thought...lol. It's a good thing i don't have a reliable source from them, if i did I'd probably end up living under a park bench.


That was my problem. The pain management dr keep giving them to me, for a couple years. I never snorted them though. Mixed with alcohol and cannabis made for a damn good time. 



Those little ones are my widow.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

Ended up with 4 of these, Mickey kush, all the exact same. Very stretchy. We'll see how the finished product turns out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I wonder what happens if you bend all the mains on their side during veg?

Sweet Irish Kush and Jack the Ripper are usually short plants. Looks like their kids are a bit taller!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

In the description from tga they say it stretches a lot, but I wasn't expecting this. They were about 10 inches when flipped, now they are over 4ft.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

That is some major stretch! 10 inches to 48 inches! Thats almost a 4X stretch.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 26, 2014)

everybodys shit looks good. loverly smoke 

well, I just got some new seeds to play with from another friend. I said it in this thread when I first joined, but I honestly will never buy seeds again. aloha and keep it up!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 26, 2014)

I would type more but for some fucking reason this site does not let me type normally. I think its the autosave feature or some shit. I am also one of the ones that doesn't have the like button too. wtf lol. anyway, a hui hou again


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 26, 2014)

[QUOTE highhawyn!;10367674]everybodys shit looks good. loverly smoke 

well, I just got some new seeds to play with from another friend. I said it in this thread when I first joined, but I honestly will never buy seeds again. aloha and keep it up!![/QUOTE]
Well dont tease us, what did you get? You want a PB xGSC cut? Interestingly, anything i have been gifted has been better than what i ordered. 

Homemade>Storebought


----------



## East Hawaii (Mar 27, 2014)

This site sucks for me I can't post pics that little round thing never stops. The seeds gifted to me have been way better then the one I paid money for and from big names too. I ended up with choke seed of the Schromfrost. Aloha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

Highhawyn! said:


> I would type more but for some fucking reason this site does not let me type normally. I think its the autosave feature or some shit. I am also one of the ones that doesn't have the like button too. wtf lol. anyway, a hui hou again


Brah C'mon down to da farm ....they get one like button


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Brah C'mon down to da farm ....they get one like button


Thcfarmer? Send me a link brah


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

Here you go DR... Surf'd already has a thread started, we're in the Outdoor Section

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 27, 2014)

CBG Panama, willie nelson and AngolaxangolaThai. looking for a late long season start on those, maybe like august. I might just have to sign up there bro, I saw some people I didn't like, but fuck it. see you guys there. aloha


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 28, 2014)

Aloha Robertfer, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Why do people do that? Is it a robo post?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 28, 2014)

Report those post as spam, I already did


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 28, 2014)

This little Jesus og is kicking ass, hope it's a female. Yesterday was 21 days from seed.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking like it should! It gets frosty too!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 29, 2014)

Dang, just lost a couple pages......this site is getting attacked a lot.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 31, 2014)

For anyone interested in the blumat auto watering system, costco is selling a 12 piece kit for only $60 online. Its the best deal around.
http://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?storeId=10301&catalogId=10701&langId=-1&keyword=blumat


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 7, 2014)

RIU is back. Cheeeehoooo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes! Here is a Jesus OG leaf for you Dyna:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 7, 2014)

6/10 pennywise popped, 4 of those 6 Are female. I think my first 2 JESUS OG are female too.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Lucky farmer!

How do you get them to grow so big in such small pots? What are you feeding them?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Lucky farmer!
> 
> How do you get them to grow so big in such small pots? What are you feeding them?


I switched to coconut coir, boticare brand with perlite already mixed. I use roots organic dry fertilisers. They are growing twice as fast as peat moss mix I was using. But I'm having problems half way through flower, fading hard. I think I need to feed them more in flower. The roots grow so much faster in coco.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

I saw a pic on FB today where he didn't give any N during flower and his flowers were pure frost!


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking good Mo Last summer Blue D


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

How is the Blue Dream?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I saw a pic on FB today where he didn't give any N during flower and his flowers were pure frost!


My flowers look great but the leaves have faded hard. I realized I needed to feed them more. I looked up the feeding schedule from roots organic and they recommend week 1, 3, and 5 feeding. Still learning with this coconut coir.I bought a ph meter yesterday. First one I ever owned.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

I love mine. Found out that the hose water was 8.0 and that the rainwater (which the plants love) was 5.7!


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 8, 2014)

I have the opposite happening. I topped dressed some plants with some blood meal, neem/karanja cake, azomite, and guano and then covered it all in 2-3 inches of bark mulch and I cant get my plants to fade. Lot of my roots are growing upwards to feed directly off that zone and there is a lot of active composting going on by all kinds of critters.

I just harvested a Lotus Larry girl grown outside and flushed it for a good 2-3 weeks straight water, didnt fade but it smokes real smooth and burns to clean white ash. I'm also growing in straight, undiluted super soil thats been sitting since last summer....I like to just mix up a good soil and do a tea every so often, PHing bottles and sticking to feeding schedules is too humbug for me.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 8, 2014)

What I mean is, I topdressed right before plants went outside to flower. Then just water or tea till harvest. I had problems with early fading using a few different brands of soil.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 9, 2014)

Lambsbread x OG at 3 weeks. Blumat auto watered since the flip and no nutrients.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Somebody likes strong Sativa strains


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 9, 2014)

@kaloconnection Mahalo for posting the blue mat info, I think I'm gonna get that. I've been trying to come up with a auto watering system. I have a 17gal tub in my flower room catching water from my dehumidifier. I'd like to put a pump in there and some kinda timer or auto water system. I don't have anyone I trust to look after my plants so I can't leave for more than a day or two.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Sometimes it is nice to be a hermit!


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @kaloconnection Mahalo for posting the blue mat info, I think I'm gonna get that. I've been trying to come up with a auto watering system. I have a 17gal tub in my flower room catching water from my dehumidifier. I'd like to put a pump in there and some kinda timer or auto water system. I don't have anyone I trust to look after my plants so I can't leave for more than a day or two.


Yeah man, Costco online has the best deal I've seen anywhere. They also got all kine grow shit now: LED's, aerocloners, tents, etc. I keep a 5 gal bucket as my reservoir feeding 9 plants in 3 gals, lasts me over a week, so 17 gal would be cherry, especially if it is regularly being refilled by your dehumidifier. 

Blumat is all automatic, no electricity or pumps needed...theres a couple hundred page thread on icmag dedicated to blumats.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 9, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Yeah man, Costco online has the best deal I've seen anywhere. They also got all kine grow shit now: LED's, aerocloners, tents, etc. I keep a 5 gal bucket as my reservoir feeding 9 plants in 3 gals, lasts me over a week, so 17 gal would be cherry, especially if it is regularly being refilled by your dehumidifier.
> 
> Blumat is all automatic, no electricity or pumps needed...theres a couple hundred page thread on icmag dedicated to blumats.



Thanks for that.


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 11, 2014)

Scooped up a new Ice wax rig from my homie, hits like a champ.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 11, 2014)

Not bad. I like my Shadowfrost much better.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 12, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Scooped up a new Ice wax rig from my homie, hits like a champ.


Cherry set up..looks clean. Not for long


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 13, 2014)

Dear, sweet innocent one month old baby Jesus, please be a female.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 13, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Dear, sweet innocent one month old baby Jesus, please be a female.



Looks great.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 15, 2014)

My first 2 Jesus og are male, I'm keeping the big one for pollen. Got one more in the veg tent, hoping for female


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Sometimes the little one has all the magic. Like TGA Tiny Bomb for instance. Sub almost threw it out. Now it is MzJills favorite smoke!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice pics everyone. Just a heads up; GH is flying Maui now and is headed toward an island near you in the near future, if they haven't already. Looks like winter break is over. Game on,


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 15, 2014)

From what I've seen and the few people I talk to, they are checking state/federal land. Not to concerned with a few plants in your backyard.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 15, 2014)

l


Mohican said:


> Sometimes the little one has all the magic. Like TGA Tiny Bomb for instance. Sub almost threw it out. Now it is MzJills favorite smoke!


Hopefully the 3rd one is female


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Fingers crossed! I can always just send you a cutting


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> From what I've seen and the few people I talk to, they are checking state/federal land. Not to concerned with a few plants in your backyard.


I figured they were just getting warmed up. That would be nice if they started chilling out on personal grows


----------



## lookatmydick (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey sup guys, Im about to start my summer meds in the ground soon. Was debating if I should put up a green house to keep the debris off them and rain. Got two beautiful girls in the garden one month into flowering now, they doing fine just a bunch of debri gets blown on them thats all. Just wondering if a green house is really necessary in Hawaii. My main concern would be dealing with the heat created by the gh in summer. I would be thinking of constructing an open air hoop house out of pvc and rebar. I might put the construction on hold for awhile just not sure if I really need one or not, was wondering what other people think. I know i seen dyna, with a couple neat little setups.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

I am thinking the same thing. Cooling my outdoor grow sounds like fun!

This is what I am thinking of building:


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2014)

One needs to have real clear objectives on why one is building a GH and build accordingly using light amplifing/diffusing material and/or shade cloth. When you create a synthetic environment things can get difficult quickly, but done right it is definitely the best of indo and outdo. 

What are you trying to do with a GH?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2014)

Is my avatar not working anymore here?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2014)

And why do some folks have a B by thier avy?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

B is for Journal (Blog). Gifs don't work any more


----------



## 808Pez (Apr 16, 2014)

Mo your plants look amazing the colors are rich.. heres a couple pics of my short season the last cew months. Keep up the awesome work guys aloha...


----------



## hawaiiguerilla (Apr 17, 2014)

any one find a good sativa and time on when they can grow with out flowering. i have tried auh#1 with good results from clones they grow 1-3 feet in feb. i wanna find another pheno of this or any good pure sativa. for now I'm gonna keep a light on outside till around 8pm, then turn it off around june. aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 17, 2014)

hawaiiguerilla said:


> any one find a good sativa and time on when they can grow with out flowering. i have tried auh#1 with good results from clones they grow 1-3 feet in feb. i wanna find another pheno of this or any good pure sativa. for now I'm gonna keep a light on outside till around 8pm, then turn it off around june. aloha


If you have a sativa, plant it now and no lights and it will get big, the plant in my av was from seed started 4-10 with no lights and it got huge. I topped it at 12ft bore beetles got the top


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 17, 2014)

@lookatmydick , btw no I'd rather Not, I would put something up to keep the rain off. You could leave the sides open and not worry about heat building up.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm starting to figure out indoor, they keep getting bigger and better.


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 19, 2014)

I know it took awhile but life got hectic, here is my indoor medi scene, it is a 4x 5 gallon bucket undercurrent system. Any of you folks got experience with this kind of rig? The small ladies are all white widow, and the two bigguns are my mammas, shorter one is the white widow, the taller one is a mango x haze. One love!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks amazing! Love the use of lava rock


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 19, 2014)

caligreen420 said:


> I know it took awhile but life got hectic, here is my indoor medi scene, it is a 4x 5 gallon bucket undercurrent system. Any of you folks got experience with this kind of rig? The small ladies are all white widow, and the two bigguns are my mammas, shorter one is the white widow, the taller one is a mango x haze. One love!





Mohican said:


> Looks amazing! Love the use of lava rock



Mahalo nui loa! The hydro stores here sometimes lack the essential basics so improvisation is necessary. pH seems stable so I cannot talk down at all, anyone can confirm if it is indeed an inert medium? One love Hawai'i Growers Massive.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

100% - Like glass. I thought I could soak it in acid to leach some minerals and iron. Books say it doesn't react to acid!


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 19, 2014)

Will post short season plants here soon! One love.


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 20, 2014)

When is this rain going to stop!? How many days of shitty weather can most indicts take before one should become concerned? Also if any of you know about hydro deficiencies would you mind taking a look at my plants to help diagnose, mahalo, https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-deficiency-do-these-uc-dwc-girls-have.825008/.


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Been raining a bunch so I took my lady that is basically one large nug and threw her into my grow chamber, will this be all right if she stays on a 12/12 cycle?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2014)

She will be fine, just be careful bringing bugs and such indoors.....I used to experiment with my outdoor, doing the first part of flower in my room vs doing the later part of flower inside.....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

I guess our nights are still cold enough to give the LA Confidential some nice color. It's looking pretty close to done.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 22, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> She will be fine, just be careful bringing bugs and such indoors.....I used to experiment with my outdoor, doing the first part of flower in my room vs doing the later part of flower inside.....


Yup, Be super extra careful with bugs/mold/PM, especially if you have other plants indoors. Some bugs just seem to thrive indoors and you can quickly infest your indoor plants if you are not careful. I'd hit it with some neem and spinosad if not too far into flower, otherwise quarantine it if at all possible.


----------



## lookatmydick (Apr 22, 2014)

Why do the spider mites love my wili wili tree?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2014)

You have a wili will that hasn't been nailed by the gaul wasp? Pics please...


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2014)

Chee-motherfucking-hoo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

Is this the same thing?




Checked the trichs on a lower shaded bud on the LA Con:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Mo, nope that is ape......relative of taro...dank nugs dude!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

Is it edible also? I love Taro chips


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, but more famine food....leaf and corm not as tasty.


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 25, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> You have a wili will that hasn't been nailed by the gaul wasp? Pics please...


They get on Maui.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, get some over here too, I was wondering about Oahu though. Was sad watching all the trees die.


----------



## caligreen420 (Apr 25, 2014)

I haven't seen or heard, but who is to say that there isn't a random cutty population that survived somewhere deep in the cuts.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 25, 2014)

I thought you had one in your yard and was hoping it was developing some sort of resistance. That is why I asked for a pic. There are also non-native Erythrinas that look similar.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Apr 27, 2014)

This may be a long shot but here goes.....
I was gifted two seeds some months back by a mentor. He told me these two seeds come from the island of Kauai....

does anyone here any any information about the kind of strains that may be growing on the islands? I have ZERO experience with anything from Hawaii, any information would be of interest and value as I'm going into this project basically blind ....

thanks RIU!


----------



## lookatmydick (Apr 28, 2014)

@SurfdOut sorry didn't see your interest in the erythrina till now... It is the endemic erythrina from an oahu plant nursery. I was also surprised that it didnt get taken out by the gull wasp also. I know they were working on the eradication of the wasp or some type of measure to combat this, so maybe its all good now to plant wili wili. Maybe I should take cuttings from it and grow it out and see. Its messed though the spider mites love the leaves and any plant i put near it the ants go on and start farming their spider mite colonies. I hate ants...i love ants 
I may try and upload a pic later


----------



## lookatmydick (Apr 28, 2014)

TwooDeff425 said:


> This may be a long shot but here goes.....
> I was gifted two seeds some months back by a mentor. He told me these two seeds come from the island of Kauai....
> 
> does anyone here any any information about the kind of strains that may be growing on the islands? I have ZERO experience with anything from Hawaii, any information would be of interest and value as I'm going into this project basically blind ....
> ...


Not sure what they stay growing from kauai, never been. I have heard of some local pakalolo comming out of kalalau. Most of the stuff growing from back in the day was sativa, so good chance there could be percentage of that in your seed. Mystery ginetics is fun, you never know what your gonna get, you will just have to wait and see its growth structure, leaf shape, smell and then you should be able to make a pretty good guess where the ginetics come from.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Apr 28, 2014)

lookatmydick said:


> Not sure what they stay growing from kauai, never been. I have heard of some local pakalolo comming out of kalalau. Most of the stuff growing from back in the day was sativa, so good chance there could be percentage of that in your seed. Mystery ginetics is fun, you never know what your gonna get, you will just have to wait and see its growth structure, leaf shape, smell and then you should be able to make a pretty good guess where the ginetics come from.


yeah I can see what your talking about already...the little ones have been popped out of the ground for about 3 days now, about the same time as all the others I'm doing in this project did (tangie, blue kush, shark shock cbd) and already one in particular is twice the size of the other seedlings in height....gonna be the most sativa plant I've ever had, I'm really excited...whats flowering times like on the islands?


----------



## maligs808 (Apr 30, 2014)

aloha all this thread still going?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 1, 2014)

Was up OG? Kinda, not really. We all went to another site. This site was getting hacked a bunch.Hope all is well, I still think I got some of your seeds from Greenhorn.


----------



## caligreen420 (May 4, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Was up OG? Kinda, not really. We all went to another site. This site was getting hacked a bunch.Hope all is well, I still think I got some of your seeds from Greenhorn.


Where is the new spot for Hawai'i growers?


----------



## kkday (May 5, 2014)

maligs808 said:


> aloha all this thread still going?


Hoooo fuckin maligns coming out of the wood works like greenhorn coming out of the closet!!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (May 5, 2014)

there's one willi willi out at kaena point still going strong


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2014)

kkday said:


> Hoooo fuckin maligns coming out of the wood works like greenhorn coming out of the closet!!


It's pretty funny how you come out of the wood works too kkday. It cracks me up how you don't post here for months and then just chime in with a wise crack. Ha ha. Do you know how Dr. Greenhorn is doing?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2014)

Let's keep this thread alive. Harvested my first all coco grown plant this week. 
 

Just the top part of it↑☆☆


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

Looks Dank Dyna! Smoked any yet?


LA Con harvest:







Look what I found in my clones:





Took out four of my clones:





I dipped them all too! I need to add BT to the dip.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2014)

Nice harvest mo, sucks about the worm. I haven't tried it yet, maybe tonight.


----------



## 808HI (May 8, 2014)

Wassup brotha a, whTs the best nutes to give to new seedling and baby clones? Looks fiah Dyna and Mo. Shoots, Lojahz


----------



## kkday (May 9, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> It's pretty funny how you come out of the wood works too kkday. It cracks me up how you don't post here for months and then just chime in with a wise crack. Ha ha. Do you know how Dr. Greenhorn is doing?


Not so good man. He kinda lost touch with reality


----------



## rikdabrick (May 9, 2014)

kkday said:


> Not so good man. He kinda lost touch with reality


Really? I hope he snaps out of it, he was always real cool on here.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 9, 2014)

808HI said:


> Wassup brotha a, whTs the best nutes to give to new seedling and baby clones? Looks fiah Dyna and Mo. Shoots, Lojahz


EWC, foilar with kelp.

Yeah, lets keep this baby going too. Nice on the Wili Wilis, thought there was still some leeward, my buddies made some killer surfboards from the windward side ones.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 9, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Really? I hope he snaps out of it, he was always real cool on here.


Yeah, he was really cool until he lost his cool.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 9, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, he was really cool until he lost his cool.


Well, like I said, too bad, but I'm glad you're still checking in on this thread Surfd


----------



## 808Pez (May 10, 2014)

Sup everybody aloha. Those duck feet I was growing turned out not to be the real strain. On the bright side those seeds I made Chernobyl X purplesierra popped. Was gonna run um long season but they started flowering. One more short season run before summer sounds good. Heres a pic of them at two weeks into flower. They finished at six weeks last run but it might be because the short days. Ill watch these more close. You guys all have some killa plants looking frosty and sticky  I finally got all my fertilizers to make my aerobic compost tea and I have to say the plants look healthy and reach for the sky. Its amazing what some worm castings guanos and kelp along with mollases fish meal and alfalfa meal will do. Hope this helps you newbies out because this tea will "broke da mout"


----------



## budznsudz (May 10, 2014)

Aloha everybody very beautiful plants you guys have, here's my attempt at sour d 3 weeks flower so far.


----------



## caligreen420 (May 14, 2014)

Aloha all! Everyone getting ready for long season? When do most folks throw their plants outside? Also do you think a small hoop house makes you more or less obvious to the flying sky pigs?


----------



## lookatmydick (May 14, 2014)

I learned how to make surfboard from wili wili also, that was the sickest experience surfing kualoa with it. What's the best way to share pics here? I have em on my phone that's why. About the hoop house, if you have a clear plastic over it it's definitely harder to tell what u get. But I have a feeling as the temps rises during summer ur going to want to take off the plastic. Heat rises and plants transpire, might get pretty humid in there.


----------



## SurfdOut (May 14, 2014)

Did you make the board with Kawika or Ian?


----------



## caligreen420 (May 15, 2014)

For sure, was gonna have vent fans etc, I feel like the ladies would stank more and have a higher trichome content due to less environmental stress.


----------



## lookatmydick (May 15, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Did you make the board with Kawika or Ian?


Pohaku


----------



## caligreen420 (May 15, 2014)

lookatmydick said:


> Pohaku


You made an entire surfboard out of a rock and wiliwili?

;p


----------



## caligreen420 (May 16, 2014)

My lady with my ladies....NSFW.


----------



## caligreen420 (May 16, 2014)

budznsudz said:


> View attachment 3149875 Aloha everybody very beautiful plants you guys have, here's my attempt at sour d 3 weeks flower so far.


Grown with LEDs? What is that light color coming from tent?


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

What does the KAPO tag mean on Oahu? Watch out for flying vaginas?


----------



## budznsudz (May 17, 2014)

caligreen420 said:


> Grown with LEDs? What is that light color coming from tent?


Yea it's a 290 watt led panel, I like it because it is easy to keep temps in check and plants seem to grow healthy. Much rather have them outside but the landlord wasn't having it.


----------



## mmjmon (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys...

I don't usually grow outside, but I have one of my AK47's flowering and an unknown starting to pre-flower right now. Since it's May 18th and the days are getting longer, will they continue to flower? I would like them to. The AK looks like it will continue flowering, but I wasn't too sure about the Unknown plant.

Do I need to build something to block out the early morning and evening light to keep her going or will she just blossom in the sun? Puna area.
   

Thanks.


----------



## lookatmydick (May 19, 2014)

She go brah! No need nothing. Looking good.


----------



## mmjmon (May 19, 2014)

lookatmydick said:


> She go brah! No need nothing. Looking good.



Right on... Thanks. Didn't want her to start re-vegging half way through.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 19, 2014)

Anyone get experience with menehune magic soil?


----------



## kaloconnection (May 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Anyone get experience with menehune magic soil?


When I used to live on Oahu, my homies picked up a truckload and used it in their soil mix for their outdoor and they used to pull some fatties. They always amended it first though, never used it straight.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 19, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> When I used to live on Oahu, my homies picked up a truckload and used it in their soil mix for their outdoor and they used to pull some fatties. They always amended it first though, never used it straight.


Mahalo brah. That's what I'm gonna do. I'm getting away from coconut coir. To much work for my size garden.


----------



## 808Pez (May 20, 2014)

Just a couple morning pics ; ) of Chernobyl in my own supersoil mix


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

Kine buds Pez!
Chernobyl gets so frosty!


----------



## caligreen420 (May 22, 2014)

Rearranged the tent. White Widow Ladies, 4 RDWC and 1 ProMix.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

Do any of you guys on Maui know the artist Richard Fields? I am trying to contact him about some 70s art work he did. It was for a T-Shirt company owned by a guy named Tiny. My Father and I built the T-Shirt store and I got some shirts as payment. Amazing artwork.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (May 23, 2014)

Hey Mo, I'm pretty sure I'm the only Maui guy on here and I don't know that guy. Maybe you could casually ask on oldhaole's journal on icmag. He's got a few Maui guys that regularly check in and a couple of them are older so they might know that guy


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Thanks - which part are you in? My Father lived in Makawao up Olinda road. I love upcountry.


----------



## lookatmydick (May 23, 2014)

Anybody on the big island need help trimming or would like to trade some seeds? I'm trying to make it to puna side this weekend. Leaving Tuesday. Brought two fire seeds and a nug haha. Need a refill soon


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

My IC Mag account is back to zero so I can't talk to anybody on there. Could you please ask him for me?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 27, 2014)

Hey Mo, I just meant you could ask on his journal, not PM. But I'll ask for you next time I comment on his journal.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 27, 2014)

I just asked on oldhaole's thread. Also, I'm on the North Shore. 

And Mo, I didn't mention it earlier, but I ordered some of those Mulanje seeds from Holy Smokes, but I had some germination problems so none of them popped. I think I had some bugs in my soil that burrowed into the seeds. Super lame. But I've got some Malawi plants going from Ace Seeds and they're pretty rad. Potent, tough, clone easy and have a unique smell. Too bad people aren't interested in extreme sativas though.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Everybody who has tried mine has liked it. The only reason people don't like it is that it takes as long to grow it as it does to grow three crops of a hybrid OG. It is about money and patience. Many of the growers here are finding out how much better the vigor and the buzz is with a true sativa. How many hybrids you know that numb your lips when you smoke them?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 29, 2014)

I can dig it Mo. I have one hybrid (Kali Bubba) that's about 50/50 and everything else in my garden is 90-100% sativa. And you're right, extreme sativas are vigorous and a lot of them will give the same amount or better yield from one plant as 3 OG hybrids. How many 10lb+ OG's have you seen? I seen plenty huge sativas that produce 10lb+. 

Sativas are great, but unfortunately for now, a lot of people here are wanting Cali strains or at least potent indica strains (probably because we have so many Californians that have moved here). I don't blame them, a lot of great stuff comes out of Cali, but we have arguably the best environment in the world for growing world class sativas (indica strains like it here too, but you can grow those anywhere) and people could be smoking sativa strains that they would probably never get to try outside of the tropics and hence not get to enjoy a good sativa high. I'm not complaining, I just like sativas. 

And for the record, I've mostly only smoked sativa strains, but the couple of times I smoked indica dominant strains they DID NOT make my lips go numb, then again I'm not sure I've smoked a sativa strain that did either, ha ha ha. You must have some potent stuff growing in your backyard.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

Malberry Seeds was a bulk only seed supplier that has been keeping heirloom sativas from Africa. Holy Smoke was selling them in packs. Holy Smoke is gone now and Malberry is selling them in packs! *http://www.malberryseeds.com/*

Both the Mulanje and Malawi numb my lips!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

When you say north Shore do you mean like Kapalua?


----------



## mmjmon (May 29, 2014)

I thought I'd update with the plant I asked about on 5/18. She's doing nicely. Only leaf miner prob's so far.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Let's keep this thread alive. Harvested my first all coco grown plant this week.
> View attachment 3147219
> 
> Just the top part of it↑☆☆


Bomb bro!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Malberry Seeds was a bulk only seed supplier that has been keeping heirloom sativas from Africa. Holy Smoke was selling them in packs. Holy Smoke is gone now and Malberry is selling them in packs! *http://www.malberryseeds.com/*
> 
> Both the Mulanje and Malawi numb my lips!
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> When you say north Shore do you mean like Kapalua?


Thanks for the info Mo. I knew Malberry supplied Holy Smokes and High Grade Seeds (and maybe even another bank, but I can't remember), but I didn't know Holy Smokes was out of the biz now and that Malyberry was selling packs now. I thought I just saw some specials for Holy Smokes seeds at one of the seed banks a month ago. 

And I'd say "North Shore" means from Sprecklesville to coastal Pauwela-Haiku areas. Kapalua is still considered the West Side which is from Olowalu to Kapalua.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2014)

I was surprised when I saw Malberry was selling packs too! If a seed bank has old packs of Holy Smoke I would stay clear of the Sativas. However I know the owner was working on some new crosses so maybe that is what they have?

Thanks for the geography lesson! Kapalua was so close to Honolua that I thought it was the North Shore. Now looking at a map I see how far off I was!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2014)

I thought I saw those specials at Cannazon, but I could be imagining it and they don't have any of the landrace seeds from Holy Smokes, just some crosses.

And the West Maui Mountains do have a north shore so I can see what you were thinking, but nobody refers to it as the North Shore because there's nothing out there besides Kahakuloa Village. I mean it doesn't get referred to much because nobody goes out there unless you living there or are just a tourist doing some scenic driving. And there is actually some good breaks on that side too, but I don't know many people that will surf there. Besides Honolua, all the breaks that I know of on the north side of the West Maui Mountains are pretty much for experts only. It's all razor sharp coral and underwater caves. The kind of breaks where you have to make it. Honolua can get big and is for the big boys when it does get big, but you won't die (most likely) if you bail out.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2014)

sup Hawaii!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 7, 2014)

That's pretty dang frosty there East


----------



## cruz808 (Jun 9, 2014)

What's up Hawaii, stoked to see everyone's keepin it real! Alohas..


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 12, 2014)

What up guys. Been awhile but ive checking out the thread every so often. Some nice work being done here. Ill post some of my latest stuff here soon...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 16, 2014)

Summer run outdoors, my widow, micky kush, and Jesus og


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice set-up Dyna.

Here's some shots of a Kali Mist I took yesterday. I took the tops off of it before this picture was taken    :


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 18, 2014)

On a less happy note, does anybody know what this is from? I posted this in the plant problems forum too, but thought I should post it here since it could be from some bug that mainlanders don't have. It has also been ridiculous windy here so hopefully this stuff is from wind damage and not something like bore beetle.

Here's a branch from one of two plants. All the leaves were limp and dying. Crappy pic, but you get the idea.
 

And here's the base of the branch after I cut it off. This is the spot that had me a little worried. 

 

Here is a close-up of the base of the branch on the other plant where it looks like it's bruised.
 
And here's the full shot of the "bruised looking branch".


Much mahalos for any help.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 18, 2014)

I've never seen that happen. Looks like something ate into that branch.


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 23, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> On a less happy note, does anybody know what this is from? I posted this in the plant problems forum too, but thought I should post it here since it could be from some bug that mainlanders don't have. It has also been ridiculous windy here so hopefully this stuff is from wind damage and not something like bore beetle.
> 
> Here's a branch from one of two plants. All the leaves were limp and dying. Crappy pic, but you get the idea.
> View attachment 3182230
> ...


That's Depressing..


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 23, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> That's Depressing..


I've had it happen a few times and it doesn't seem to do much besides kill a branch, but I check on my plants almost everyday and cut them off as soon as I notice it and throw the branch away from the plants. Maybe it would end up being something worse if I let it go on longer or didn't do anything about it.

What is really depressing is going through the buds off the plant on my avatar and finding out almost all of it had mold inside the buds. We had some really wet winter and spring weather this year and it took its toll.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 23, 2014)

Do you have bore beetles in your area. They attack branches Aloha DB


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 23, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Do you have bore beetles in your area. They attack branches Aloha DB


I don't know. I was thinking it might be bore beetles. I was hoping you'd chime in since I remembered you lost a big girl last long season to bore beetles, yeah? Do you have a recommendation for fighting them? Thanks East.


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 23, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I've had it happen a few times and it doesn't seem to do much besides kill a branch, but I check on my plants almost everyday and cut them off as soon as I notice it and throw the branch away from the plants. Maybe it would end up being something worse if I let it go on longer or didn't do anything about it.
> 
> What is really depressing is going through the buds off the plant on my avatar and finding out almost all of it had mold inside the buds. We had some really wet winter and spring weather this year and it took its toll.



I had to harvest my plant, posted a few pages ago, early because it went from white hair buds to red/brown hair buds in 2 days after 35 days or so of flowering. I felt as though she was dying fast. Cloudy and Amber trich's made me feel a little better about chopping her.
I did find a couple of these guys in a couple of buds...
Does anyone know what kind of bug it is?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks to me like stem rot, grey mold starts at the joint sometimes instead of on flowers.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 24, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Looks to me like stem rot, grey mold starts at the joint sometimes instead of on flowers.


 Thanks Surfd, I guess I'll do a little research on that now. Is there anything you would do for stem rot?

And @ mmjmon; I don' know what kind of bug that is.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 25, 2014)

Spray it with Serenade.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Surfd, I'll give it a try. I'm pretty sure I have a bottle I bought a few years ago. I wonder if that's too old


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 27, 2014)

I have to agree with Surf I had a Frost do that also never knew why but she survived .


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks East. I don't know what's up. I've never had it happen before and two of my plants have it.

On a lighter note, here's some pics of plants I did during winter season.

Bay 11 budshot

 

Kali Mist in a 3' wide planter


Kerala Skunk (same plant as my avatar, but different angle)
 

Ace Seeds Malawi in a 6' wide planter. A little overkill for short season.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 28, 2014)

I let this micky kush go 9 weeks. She started turning purple in the last couple days. I was worried about bud rot so I chopped it. We've been getting rain every night. Even with a cover the humidity still gets them.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 28, 2014)

Hope you guys are having a great weekend. I'm spending mine outside enjoying mother nature's beauty.
 
I took this picture yesterday.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 28, 2014)

Really pretty plant Dyna. Pretty spot to hang out also. Where is that?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 28, 2014)

Makapu'u lighthouse


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Hope you guys are having a great weekend. I'm spending mine outside enjoying mother nature's beauty.
> View attachment 3191106
> I took this picture yesterday.



dyna rider im not shure what the islands are but i got some seeds from some somean guys in long beach few years back they sead the seeds are from older cats that grew up on the mountain side family of theirs and they sead the plants been growing way before anything got out thier, im shure the seeds arent called death widow but they called it the death widow this is back when og first started hitting the seen, can i ask you what goes on out thier and is this strain or any plants native to those island the guys i dont know anything about but that they were from a crew called S.O.S TRIBE he was a security for a mmj and what he sead was his family been growing it for generations he sead the family is realy well nit and nobody could have the seeds but he needed someone to grow it cuz he missed the weed from home????.. what plants are native to those islands ?? could anyone help me figure this out..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 28, 2014)

@thump easy I neva heard of death widow, not sure about that. Maybe one of the other Hawaiians in here would know. White widow is really common, commercial crop here. If you buy off the street chances are it's white widow.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Dyna, I thought you were on the Big Island this whole time, that's why I didn't recognize that spot.

@thump easy You've got some beautiful plants bra. We're in the Hawaiian Islands and there's not any cannabis that's actually "native" to the pacific islands, but cannabis has been grown here for a long time. There's too many strains to say what is "native" though and most of the strains that made Hawaii world famous (i.e. Maui Wowee, Kona Gold, Molokai Frost, Puna Budder, Kauai Electric, Elephant Ear, etc.) have either gone extinct or are closely guarded, but there's still world class ganja grown here. It's hard to beat the Hawaiian climate for growing outdoor ganja, especially sativa dominant varieties.

I can't remember hearing about Death Widow here, but there's 8 different islands here (only 6 with any substantial population) so each has it's own strains and some of those make it to other islands, but there's too many strains to know all of them and now we're getting all sorts of Cali weed shipped here too so there is a lot of variety.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 28, 2014)

That looks rad thump. I prefer the happy/blissful sativa highs, but that doesn't mean I won't smoke the scare-the-crap-out-of-you ones either. They freak me out and for some reason I still like smoking them. They're usually good once the ascent of the high levels out. There was some White Widow coming out of Ka'u district on the Big Island that was getting some fame for having people tripping out and looking through their closed blinds cause they were so paranoid and people were making 2-3 hour round trip drives to go get it.

But in reality there are a lot of islands in this world where people grow cannabis so you may never know the back story for it.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks but if you guys hear anything please let me know i dont know if i should crack the seeds it was hard to move and it was airy bud?? i like to keep it alive just in case and seed it up again just in case if it is or was a land race..


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 28, 2014)

It would definitely help if you knew what ethinicity those guys were


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

what are the odds???


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 28, 2014)

If the guy was Samoan like I thought you said then there's a good chance it's a strain from Western Samoa. There's a lot of cannabis grown in W. Samoa, but good luck trying to contact locals there. It's a third-world country (not that that's bad, I know there's lots of people that love living in third-world islands in the Pacific) and most people don't own computers.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey Dyna - Awesome picture! What kind of camera is that?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey Dyna - Awesome picture! What kind of camera is that?


samsung galaxy s3 cell phone


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice - does a panorama?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice - does a panorama?


Yes, that's how I took that picture.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 2, 2014)

There used to be a strain going around puna called "the death," and it was undoubtedly crossed with the widow, because everyone and their mother was growing widow in puna in the late 90's early 2000's. 

SOS tribe (Sons of Samoa) is a gang. I'm guessing anything widow would not have made it to hawaii earlier than around 95 at the earliest, and people were growing here way before that.


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone else get a visit by a chopper recently? My friend said a helicopter dropped guys in behind his backyard and pulled 9 plants yesterday. This is on the east side of Oahu


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2014)

They flew Maui last week or the week before. I don't remember exactly. Maui and the Big Island get a week each, every month from around April through November, though I think I remember them flying the Big Island for longer than a week at least once. I know they fly Oahu at least once a month for at least a week and I don't know where they go for the other week, maybe Kauai. I know it's rare to never for them to fly Molokai and Lanai. So yeah, you should expect them at least once a month. And they don't fly the islands in the same order every month, so you might have a 7 week span in between visits or a 2 week span. 

They don't fly during the middle of the winter from November-ish to April-ish so that's when some people take the opportunity to put a lot of plants outside.


----------



## 808newb (Jul 11, 2014)

What r they flying? H-60's?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2014)

On the Big Island I saw the Coast Guard cruising around before while GH choppers were flying and it looked like they were helping out, but that was only once or twice that I saw that. You can do a Google image search for "Hawaii Green Harvest helicopters" and see some pics. I'm not familiar with different types of helicopters.


----------



## 808newb (Jul 12, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> On the Big Island I saw the Coast Guard cruising around before while GH choppers were flying and it looked like they were helping out, but that was only once or twice that I saw that. You can do a Google image search for "Hawaii Green Harvest helicopters" and see some pics. I'm not familiar with different types of helicopters.


Ok I seen that one that looks like TC's helo from Magnum PI, damn I'm old. Haven't seen lately tho I work in hilo so most of the flying done down where I live in puna. They charter local coptors then. Last year this time I remember them quite often.


----------



## 808newb (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone no where da puna budder beans at? TH seeds the only ones that sell da strain? Sent em an email inquiring an they sent me a response,

Unfortunately for now Puna Budder is discharged. We will not have it any time soon.

All best,
THSeeds

So wats da deal? Surely it's not lost 4ever?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

I briefly dated a coasty chick that flew green harvest. They only go out with cops incase they crash. She said the pilots are crazy and fly dangerous. The dea has a couple small black helicopters and the sheriffs have a few small ones without a tail rotor, same as fire department uses. As far as I can tell they are only checking state/fed land.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info Dyna


----------



## grassified (Jul 23, 2014)

@rikdabrick 
The kali myst looks amazing, I am really looking forward to the smoke report on that one, have always wanted to try it but can't afford a $120 pack of them! Was that just a random seed or a selection from a pack or clone or what?


----------



## lookatmydick (Jul 24, 2014)

that last storm fucked some shit up i bet for a lot of peepl


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2014)

grassified said:


> @rikdabrick
> The kali myst looks amazing, I am really looking forward to the smoke report on that one, have always wanted to try it but can't afford a $120 pack of them! Was that just a random seed or a selection from a pack or clone or what?


Hey grassified, it's nice to see you pop in. That plant was a clone from a fem pack of seeds I bought last December. I have two cuts running from that pack.

Smoke report: It's pretty much a perfect strain for me. It smells like spices and tastes the same when vaped but with the normal kind of weed flavor mixed in. I'm not a good judge for how weed tastes when smoked. I smoke more than I vape, but it all just tastes like burnt weed to me.

Anyway, it gives a great functional head high if you smoke your normal amount. I've read there is virtually no ceiling for Kali Mist, but I haven't tested it, though I have gotten pretty freaking high from it. I usually smoke during the day when I'm working (thank God for self-employment) and can get pretty blitzed, but there's a limit, I still have to be able to get my work done. But it doesn't slow me down and it wears off without making me feel tired. It makes me feel really good with no paranoia and I get really chatty and tend to talk really fast. If my customers didn't know me well enough they'd probably think I was on speed.

I don't know what else to say, but it's an easy plant to grow and has a great leaf to bud ratio so trimming is easy.

If I missed anything you want to know just ask.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2014)

lookatmydick said:


> that last storm fucked some shit up i bet for a lot of peepl


There's cards for four patients on the property my plants are on and when I went out the next morning, 11 of 12 flowering plants and 2 of 16 vegging plants were bent to the ground. Fortunately, I just had to prop and tie down all the plants to straighten them back up and only one branch actually broke, but at first sight I was using a few choice words.

But like you said, I bet that really messed some stuff up for some people especially if they had some big plants that weren't netted up really well.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 24, 2014)

It broke a lemon haze of mine in half, but it didn't really hurt it. I staked it up and it seems ok.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It broke a lemon haze of mine in half, but it didn't really hurt it. I staked it up and it seems ok.


 How's that Lemon Haze Dyna? Where'd you get it and long does it take to flower?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 24, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> How's that Lemon Haze Dyna? Where'd you get it and long does it take to flower?


Pretty decent smoke. Got it from a friend. Couldn't get it to clone. First time flowering. It's not a keeper for me.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2014)

808newb said:


> Anyone no where da puna budder beans at? TH seeds the only ones that sell da strain? Sent em an email inquiring an they sent me a response,
> 
> Unfortunately for now Puna Budder is discharged. We will not have it any time soon.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that there are still guys in Puna with Puna Budder seeds. You just got to the right people.

If you're on the B.I. especially the east side, ask the other growers you know over there, especially the uncles and someone should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 2, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm not a good judge for how weed tastes when smoked. I smoke more than I vape, but it all just tastes like burnt weed to me.


Just wait till you smoke some proper grown authentic bubba kush, OG, or chem dog cut...that will change your perspective on flavor. A lot of people in Hawaii grow these strains out from beans and call them that but they really aren't the same pheno as the clone-only's, alot of times they are worlds apart. 
My whole selection is based on flavor. Most weed gets me high eventually, but good flavor leaves a lasting impression and becomes something memorable that people will ask for by name. I like weed that tastes as good on the tail end of a roach as it did the first couple hits.


----------



## 808newb (Aug 2, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I know for a fact that there are still guys in Puna with Puna Budder seeds. You just got to the right people.
> 
> If you're on the B.I. especially the east side, ask the other growers you know over there, especially the uncles and someone should be able to point you in the right direction


Ya I'm in da heart of puna ..I'll keep my keep searching. Mahalo


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Just wait till you smoke some proper grown authentic bubba kush, OG, or chem dog cut...that will change your perspective on flavor. A lot of people in Hawaii grow these strains out from beans and call them that but they really aren't the same pheno as the clone-only's, alot of times they are worlds apart.
> My whole selection is based on flavor. Most weed gets me high eventually, but good flavor leaves a lasting impression and becomes something memorable that people will ask for by name. I like weed that tastes as good on the tail end of a roach as it did the first couple hits.


You may be right kalo about not having a lot of great flavored weed available, but I'm pretty sure I have a bad sense of taste too. I'm not a picky eater at all.

Fermented duck eggs? Just throw in some shoyu and rice and I'm on it.

Mealworms? No problem, just like the inside of a Kit-Kat.

Brains, liver, heart, lungs, stomach, throat glands (sweet breads), tongue, feet from some random animal? Sure, why not?

The only thing I've eaten that I couldn't handle was a preserved radish that I thought was in the snack section at an Asian (mostly Filipino) food market. I opened it in the van and it smelled like straight up garbage and tasted like salt with a bit of garbage mixed in. My wife was begging me to throw it away and it didn't take too much persuasion.

Anyway, my point is that it might have to do more with me than my plants.

I actually do have a couple plants that get good compliments on smell and taste and they're potent too. Bay 11 from Ken Estes and Kali Bubba from Serious Seeds people really like.

Thanks for the advice though. You're just driving the point home for me that patients want good tasting, good smelling strains above anything else. I pick strains for myself based on type and quality of the high then potency, then smell, then taste then looks and it's almost bass ackwards from what everybody else wants. I'd say the average patient doesn't care that much about type and quality of the high or even the potency that much. Most just want to smoke something that smells and tastes like a fruity cereal gasoline black cherry soda, which is fine, I just have to switch everything up.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 3, 2014)

fruity cereal gasoline black cherry soda---- hahaha, that's why i went with tga beans. people love the smell and taste


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> fruity cereal gasoline black cherry soda---- hahaha, that's why i went with tga beans. people love the smell and taste


I've heard that suggestion recently. I let a friend of mine try some of my Malawi and he was like, "It's okay" and I was like, "What? It's plenty potent and it's got a good high." Anyway, he didn't like the smell and look (and taste too probably) of it and suggested I grow some TGA gear. That was my moment of epiphany about what everybody else wants. I have a pretty good reason to believe that my Malawis are more potent than most any TGA strain, but it doesn't taste like dessert. Too bad to, because I like the way the Malawi smells. It's intriguing like arm pit odor, ha ha. I can't quite put my finger on it and I keep coming back to it going, "What is that smell?" I settled on it smelling like seasoned hamburger grease, parsley and honey, but that might change. I don't think my sense of smell is really good either. I've had my nose broken 18 or 19 times so that could've affected my olfactory system a bit. On the surprising upside though, my nose looks fine, ha ha.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 3, 2014)

had mine a few times too, scrapen in the bars when i was younger

errbody is loving the micky kush from tga. it smells and taste like peppermint candy and its very potent. if you come Oahu ill give you a cut. I have jesus and pennywise going from them too, but it hasn't got out like the micky yet.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the Mickey Kush. I know there are strains that are the whole package. I'd say my Bay 11 and Kali Bubba are and everybody likes them plus they do well in my wetter climate. Since I only grow outdoors I'm somewhat limited since it has to handle rain and humidity well, but I know Bodhi has some great stuff and he breeds for his humid coastal climate so his stuff is next on the list.

And I've only been in one real scrap in my life (if you don't count my brother, though he broke it a couple of times) and I didn't even get hit, but I played plenty rough when I was younger and started martial arts when I was nine and wrestled too. I competed in Tae Kwon Do, kickboxing, wrestling and ju jitsu and eventually got into MMA and even had a few pro fights on the mainland and one title shot. All of that plus a big beautiful beak equal a lot of broken noses


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2014)

And thanks Dyna, for the offer on getting a cut of the Mickey Kush. The chances of me coming over there are really slim though, but if you ever come to Maui I'll hook you up with any of my cuts too.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry wasn't trynna come across like a dick. I realized after I posted that you could've had a problem with your sense of smell or taste. My friend I knew since elementary school days passed away earlier this year and he had no sense of taste or smell for a few years before. I had to kind of put myself in a different mindset when we would share weed and blaze cuz it was all about potency with him.

It will be nice to have a legitimate medical scene in HI so we can have access to cannabis testing.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey kalo, I didn't take any offense to anything you said at all. You're cool with me braddah. I've got friends over here with some good cuts too and I never notice flavors even if they have a good strong smell, but again, it might be that I haven't had much (or any) weed where the smell carries over to the taste or my sense of taste sucks (highly probable) or I'm not very observant (also probable). 

I'll find out pretty soon. I've got some new seeds to start which are supposed to be good in the taste department: THSeeds Sage 'n' Sour, Bodhi's Goji OG, Purple Voodoo (bred by a friend in the northeast) and a couple of others that I don't recall at the moment. Also, Bodhi is letting me test a Jamaican x OG cross of his and he might have me test out some Hawaiian crosses that he said should be ready in a couple of weeks which I assume should have some good taste since I hear his strains are pretty solid in all departments except maybe yield for at least some of his strains.

I haven't tried the Goji OG yet, but oldhaole and Greyskull (some kama'aina here who are on icmag) have grown it here and they made a Goji OG x Skunk Dog (locally bred strain, not Skunk Dawg) they called Scogi which is pretty great and very popular with their people, but I still didn't notice much taste. And I tried some of oldhaole's Goji OG honey oil which they said tasted awesome and still no taste, so I guess it's just me.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you BI brothers ready for the storms?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 6, 2014)

Hopefully it will turn away a bit or diffuse, but it doesn't look like that's how it's going to roll at the moment. I'm not that ready. I'm pretty sure my plants can handle 40 mph winds with how I have them tied down, but I don't know about 53+mph which is what they're predicting for Maui. I'm not excited to go check them out Friday or Saturday morning and then they're predicting Julio should be here by Sunday. Things were going to easy I guess.

How's things on your side of the pond Mo?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's wishing you all a safe ride through these storms. Be safe.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 6, 2014)

Tied my chickens together, and got my football helmet on.

Bodhi is probably one of the best commercial available products, but even though he is from Santa Cruz, he in no way breeds for outdoor plants. He will do a release for the outdoor guys Malawi, Ethiopian, Aruba(molded like fuck on me in a GH in Kau) and such, but his gear isn't taylormade for humid weather. His males Snow Lotus and Appalachia are good and I think the Appy crosses do better here. I just went into the back yesterday to find my Silver Mountain(Super Silver Haze x Appy) completely molded and it was topped and only half way through flower. I did just order his NL5 the other day because of its supposed resistance. 
The best outdoor breeders I have been able to find are Classic Seeds(breeder from Oregon, Seed Boutique), Coastal Seeds(from Santa Cruz not available anywhere except Kind Peoples in Santa Cruz) Snow High(Nor Cal guy, Attitude, Cannazon) and OldProLg(Florida guy, DankDidz). I'm done with indoor seeds, mostly. Best plant so far overall and mold free is the Molokai Frost and her crosses.......but that is BI, grew for years on the beach in Kaaawa everything on Attitude with hardly ever any mold.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

My daughter flies home from Oahu on Tuesday! She and my wife are both freaking about the storms. Are there any good waves yet?

The weather here is finally getting bearable with a nice ocean breeze. The UV index is off the charts though! I really want to spend some time outside finishing the screenhouse. We've lost so many fruits and veggies to the critters. One night they had a pool party!

Have any of you tried Blue Dream? It has really impressed me with its vigor, smell, taste, and perfect dreamy stone.

Trying to turn away the storms with my thoughts 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Are you BI brothers ready for the storms?


I'm procrastinating. I'm not in panic mode yet. Hoping the two systems tear each other apart.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 6, 2014)

I drove home made (from rebar) stakes through the bottom of the dog kennel, added 2x4 roof support, and cargo strapped everything down. Half of my outdoor is between 6 to 8 weeks in. Those got moved indoor and others are between 1-4 weeks they are staying out. Hopefully they don't get destroyed. I picked up some water and 12 gal of gas for my generator. I'm as ready as I'm gonna get.


----------



## lookatmydick (Aug 7, 2014)

thats why I chopped the last of mine a week ago... Now its time to sprout some more with this full moon and humidity coming our way! chee


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Tied my chickens together, and got my football helmet on.
> 
> Bodhi is probably one of the best commercial available products, but even though he is from Santa Cruz, he in no way breeds for outdoor plants. He will do a release for the outdoor guys Malawi, Ethiopian, Aruba(molded like fuck on me in a GH in Kau) and such, but his gear isn't taylormade for humid weather. His males Snow Lotus and Appalachia are good and I think the Appy crosses do better here. I just went into the back yesterday to find my Silver Mountain(Super Silver Haze x Appy) completely molded and it was topped and only half way through flower. I did just order his NL5 the other day because of its supposed resistance.
> The best outdoor breeders I have been able to find are Classic Seeds(breeder from Oregon, Seed Boutique), Coastal Seeds(from Santa Cruz not available anywhere except Kind Peoples in Santa Cruz) Snow High(Nor Cal guy, Attitude, Cannazon) and OldProLg(Florida guy, DankDidz). I'm done with indoor seeds, mostly. Best plant so far overall and mold free is the Molokai Frost and her crosses.......but that is BI, grew for years on the beach in Kaaawa everything on Attitude with hardly ever any mold.


Thanks Surfd for the list of breeders that have good strains for more humid climates. That's some invaluable information right there. I'm glad to hear Snow High's gear is good here. I've looked at his strains a bunch of times and I've read good reviews about his stuff too.

I just read a post a couple of days ago by Bodhi on breedbay where I could of swore he said he breeds for his humid climate, but maybe I read it wrong or his humid climate ain't got nothin' on our humid climate. 

And I can agree on the Appy crosses for doing well with at least the Bay 11 I have which is half Appalachia. We had a really wet winter and spring and the Bay 11 had very little mold and what mold it did have was probably caused by budworms.

Sorry to hear about your Silver Mountain. What's the RH in Kau? I would think you wouldn't have too high of RH there. I guess it depends where in Kau, but a lot of the Kau district seems like it would be a nearly perfect growing climate.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My daughter flies home from Oahu on Tuesday! She and my wife are both freaking about the storms. Are there any good waves yet?
> 
> The weather here is finally getting bearable with a nice ocean breeze. The UV index is off the charts though! I really want to spend some time outside finishing the screenhouse. We've lost so many fruits and veggies to the critters. One night they had a pool party!
> 
> ...


 Hey Mo, you're probably getting updates, but this storm isn't too bad. Pretty strong winds, but we shouldn't lose our roof.

And I've heard the real Blue Dream is a great strain, but I don't know anybody personally that's getting cuts sent from the mainland. Maybe she'll come around some day though.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 8, 2014)

I looked back a couple weeks on the main Bodhi thread at Seed bay, couldn't find it, I'll keep looking. I like threading Bodhi discussing stuff. In Kau I was up so high it was cold every night, dew and cold...mold city. I'm in Puna now....it is 1:20 am and we are still getting pounded.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2014)

@SurfdOut I'll look for the quote I read. It was in one of Bodhi's thread on breedbay I'm pretty sure. And I wasn't thinking about upper Kau, but that makes sense. I was thinking more like Naalehu and Pahala areas.

Did you guys see the Guy Hagi memes people are putting on Instagram, super funny.
http://www.explorationhawaii.com/2014/08/07/guy-hagi-memes-dominate-ahead-of-hurricanes-iselle-and-julio/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 8, 2014)

We (Oahu) got lucky this storm didn't hit us. Pele kicked that huricanes ass. Small kine rain and wind this morning but that's it. Hopefully the next one turns north and misses us too. Did you guys see the craigslist adds for water. Fukas was selling water fo $100 case.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't see the Craigslist ads, but I heard people were selling cases for $40-$50 bucks... crazy. I filled up about a weeks worth of water so I wasn't worried. Waikapu River has clean enough water to drink if you go high enough in the valley . I used to drink out of it everyday so that's an option too.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 8, 2014)

Had to take the top off this widow today. She got a rot spot overnight. The storm brought in humidity. About 8 weeks anyways.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2014)

That looks dang fine for 8 weeks. How long does it normally take to finish?


----------



## 808newb (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad I brought all the girls inside yesterday. What sounded like thunder was the falling trees all around the neighborhood. I stopped counting after 50. Doesn't take much wind to bring down 80-100 ft albezia trees. Glad I didn't have any on my property or the empty lots around mine. But now I have to move my autos outside now after being used to a 18/6 schedule because the power is still out and who knows when HELCO will get them back on. They only got a couple weeks left, so I don't know what to expect now with the shorter light period and super high humidity after being pampered inside for so long.


----------



## lkev (Aug 9, 2014)

Aloha everybody, long time follower of this thread first time poster. Stopped everything cannabis once I became a teacher, then started again when I ruptured a disc in my back and fractured my tailbone. My first year of having my card is almost up so just wanted to share the action over the first year. Hopefully the second year will be better.

Started with a little home made setup last December. A friend gave me some seeds to start off. No strain name


Only two came out female


Missing some timeline pics, trying to find them but these are clones from one of the females


One of the original girls, the other one was a scraggly one. Not picture worthy. These went to my friends property


Out of the 6 (2 original and 4 clones) I only got stuff from this big mama. My friend said the other 5 got washed away in a storm lol... umm yeah


I was able to save one clone from the big mama in February I threw it in the ground




This is where it was early July




Last week, finally starting to show signs of flowering






I wish I knew the name of this strain, it took along time to flower so hopefully its worth the wait


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2014)

you mean hawai has one of usa states or hawai maui waui strain?


----------



## lkev (Aug 9, 2014)

Another unknown strain, a friend of mine gave me the load of seeds. Started in April




I have a two stragglers still in pots, this was the strongest girl of the bunch






This pic was 2 weeks ago, shes about 6' now. Got knocked over a little from the wind yesterday so tied her up today. Starting to flower, hopefully good yeild


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 9, 2014)

808newb said:


> Glad I brought all the girls inside yesterday. What sounded like thunder was the falling trees all around the neighborhood. I stopped counting after 50. Doesn't take much wind to bring down 80-100 ft albezia trees. Glad I didn't have any on my property or the empty lots around mine. But now I have to move my autos outside now after being used to a 18/6 schedule because the power is still out and who knows when HELCO will get them back on. They only got a couple weeks left, so I don't know what to expect now with the shorter light period and super high humidity after being pampered inside for so long.


I seen the news last night, puna got hit hard, that's sucks. I wish I could drive over there with my truck and chain saws and help. Hopefully they get your power on asap.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 9, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> That looks dang fine for 8 weeks. How long does it normally take to finish?


8-9 weeks, she still has white pistils. That's the biggest cola I've seen this strain grow. I was worried about rot anyways. The flower grows really tight and dense on this one, she don't like high humidity.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 9, 2014)

Did you have her outside Dyna? I think a lot of sativa dom. strains take longer to finish outside during the summer, they know they've got some time to finish before winter hits. It's something I've noticed with my plants and oldhaole told me the same thing. The payoff for longer flowering is bigger yield. I'd guess there's some exceptions to the rule though.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 9, 2014)

Maris said:


> you mean hawai has one of usa states or hawai maui waui strain?


 As in one of the states, Maris.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 9, 2014)

yes outside, shes indica dom so she usually finishes ok in the summer months but thats probably why she was still growing at 8 weeks. my sativa dom plants i bring inside around 4 weeks and finish them on a 11/13 light cycle


----------



## 808newb (Aug 9, 2014)

and the clones from the liberty haze I just transplanted a couple if days before the storm hit...I guess they are going to go straight to flowering because the mother is in her first week of flower now. I was going to attempt to spray cs on one and make sum fem seeds with the liberty haze and purple cheese, but I suppose that's out the window now. We're just running our generator enough to keep the food from thawing out because limited supplies of gas. If I didn't have wife & kids I'd probably have the generator plugged into the grow room! lol


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 10, 2014)

I can imagine there is going to be a lot of attempted lawsuits over fallen Albizia trees in puna now. Kinda highlights the impacts of letting invasives get established beyond eradication. I'm sure the wind helped disperse the little fire ant problem even more than it already is. Haven't really heard any reports of deaths or serious injury yet, so that is a good thing.


----------



## 808newb (Aug 15, 2014)

HELCO sucks. A week later and still no power and no signs of progress...


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 15, 2014)

I read it was going to be up to three weeks for some people in Puna to get the power back on. I've got a bunch of friends in Lower Puna are still out of power. Thankfully my house over there didn't get damaged and hopefully yours wasn't either


----------



## 808newb (Aug 16, 2014)

Hawaiian Beaches got their power back a couple days ago, but anybody who lives south of hwy 130, off of hwy 132 like Nanawale, Leilani, kapoho, kalapana, etc won't have for a while. I heard a rumor on the radio today which was a little startling to me...it was said that it may take up to five weeks in because they are running out of utility poles. So who the hell knows.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 16, 2014)

Before you even mentioned that, I was guessing that if HELCO says it's going to be 3 weeks that it will probably take 4-6, hopefully not though.


----------



## nitro harley (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Hawaiian growers.

I just purchased a home on the big Island in Ocean View. I grow here in Oregon but not sure if I will over on the Island. Has anybody ever sent some weed to Hawaii from the main land? Just wondering…..nitro.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 17, 2014)

nitro harley said:


> Hello Hawaiian growers.
> 
> I just purchased a home on the big Island in Ocean View. I grow here in Oregon but not sure if I will over on the Island. Has anybody ever sent some weed to Hawaii from the main land? Just wondering…..nitro.


Nope you'd be the first. ....jk I would guess there is a shipment coming to one of the islands everyday from the west coast. Most of what you find in the streets here is shipped in.

I've never sent anything to Hawaii but I have sent it out


----------



## nitro harley (Aug 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nope you'd be the first. ....jk I would guess there is a shipment coming to one of the islands everyday from the west coast. Most of what you find in the streets here is shipped in.
> 
> I've never sent anything to Hawaii but I have sent it out


Hey Dyna Ryda..

Thanks for that. I will figure something out. In about three weeks I am going to fly over and look for a truck and some furnishings.

I have a friend that lives in the south point area he will fix me up, but I like my own a little better. Thanks again. nitro.


----------



## MydogCody (Aug 17, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I am fucking jealous about your abilities to grow in Hawaii.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 17, 2014)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Dyna Ryda..
> 
> Thanks for that. I will figure something out. In about three weeks I am going to fly over and look for a truck and some furnishings.
> 
> I have a friend that lives in the south point area he will fix me up, but I like my own a little better. Thanks again. nitro.


I like to use mason jars. They're air tight and fit inside a flat rate box.


----------



## nitro harley (Aug 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I like to use mason jars. They're air tight and fit inside a flat rate box.


Hey Dyna Ryda..

If you don't mind me asking UPS or?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 17, 2014)

Usps, flat rate.


----------



## 808newb (Aug 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I like to use mason jars. They're air tight and fit inside a flat rate box.


That's good to know...I guess they only use dogs or something and not x-ray?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I like to use mason jars. They're air tight and fit inside a flat rate box.


I hella like Mason jars to!


808newb said:


> That's good to know...I guess they only use dogs or something and not x-ray?


Mason jars aren't illegal!


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 17, 2014)

I never ship stuff, but I would go UPS or FedEx. Use vacuum sealed smell proof, x-ray proof bags and double box if shipping weight. 

I got some land down in Ocean view, hope you like it down there. Be sure to hit Kenny up at the coffee shop at the bottom.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey nitro, a lot of weed gets shipped here everyday from Cali. And a decent amount gets shipped out too. I know for a fact a good portion of weed shipped vacuum sealed in large Priority flat rate boxes makes it through USPS everyday. You can fit a couple of pounds in a flat rate box and send it on its way. And if you go with another carrier, I'd pick FedEx over UPS. I think they're faster. It's a federal crime no matter who you go with, just FYI. My brother has buddies that ship 30-80 lbs. a month through the mail. Do you mean HOVE when you say Ocean View?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> I never ship stuff, but I would go UPS or FedEx. Use vacuum sealed smell proof, x-ray proof bags and double box if shipping weight.
> 
> I got some land down in Ocean view, hope you like it down there. Be sure to hit Kenny up at the coffee shop at the bottom.


Hey surfd, where do you find x-ray proof bags?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2014)

808newb said:


> That's good to know...I guess they only use dogs or something and not x-ray?


 USPS handles about 60 billion parcels a year. They do use x-rays and dogs, but they can only check a very small percentage of parcels because they still have to be quick in their shipments. Even with that though USPS still found over 43,000 lbs. for the last year I found data for so it's like a lottery that you don't want to win.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey surfd, where do you find x-ray proof bags?


 Nevermind Surfd, a simple Google search answered my question


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 18, 2014)

HOVE, OV, Oceanview, or the world's largest insane asylum.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 18, 2014)

If they found 43k lbs in 2009, wonder how much they missed? Couple billion?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 18, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> HOVE, OV, Oceanview, or the world's largest insane asylum.


There is definitely some truth to that, ha ha, and fairly true to a lesser extent to the rest of Ka'u and Puna, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 18, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> If they found 43k lbs in 2009, wonder how much they missed? Couple billion?


I don't know and nobody does, but if you read as many news stories as you can find about weed being shipped you'll get a pretty good idea of a few things.

I read one story about how a K-9 team set up shop for three days at some post office and in three days they found 47lbs of drugs (mostly weed) and the operation was done after the three days were up. Now if that number carried out to be a median number for the amount of weed being shipped through each post office everyday it would average 487,782 lbs. moving through the mail system at any given time (47lbs x 31,135 post offices / 3 days=487,782.667 lbs) which carried out to a yearly number would be 26,516,642lbs. (47lbs. x 31,135 post offices x 365 days per year / 3 days for the operation) I don't really think it could be that much, but it gives an idea that there are a lot of drugs being shipped through the mail anyway.

Anyway there are a bunch of good stories to read about drug busts in the mail.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 18, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> USPS handles about 60 billion parcels a year. They do use x-rays and dogs, but they can only check a very small percentage of parcels because they still have to be quick in their shipments. Even with that though USPS still found over 43,000 lbs. for the last year I found data for so it's like a lottery that you don't want to win.


I was way off. USPS actually does about 160 billion mail pieces per year, so yeah, it's like looking for a needle in the biggest haystack in the universe.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Surfd, here's the quote I was talking about where Bodhi said he breeds for his humid climate. It's in a thread titled, "best bodhi commercial strains?" on breedbay:



> halfsteps right if you want super massive go for critical mass, green giant, etc....
> 
> in my collection the biggest most availible strains are temple, yo mama, a11g....
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Rick, thanks for looking that up for us. But ya know, his reply doesn't give me a lot of confidence. I don't think he personally grows out much of the seeds he makes, but I could be wrong. He doesn't differentiate between ones breed indoors and his outdoor gardens. The main thing is my personal experience, his lines are good but not bullet proof for outdoors. I believe out of all his seeds for sale the only one that even mentions mold resistance is the NL5 that he got from BCSC and open pollinated.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 19, 2014)

When I got a pack of sunshine daydream from holistic, bodhi had labelled the ziploc containing SSDD packs as "Good for Outdoor." Not sure that means anything...I put a SSDD out a week ago. 

I have one blue temple pheno that is killing it mold wise and looks to be a decent yielder.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

What happened to Maui Wowie? Or Kona Gold? Those strains killed it back in the day. Must have just been easier to grow in the sun without all of the birds in the air.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool, I got a pak of SSDD. Blue strains seem to do good outside. Interestingly, Loompa told me his best strain for mold is his Moondawg. 

Most guys don't have access to those kind of genetics Mo, so they order something from the web that has been bred for generations in someone's closet.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 19, 2014)

lkev said:


> Another unknown strain, a friend of mine gave me the load of seeds. Started in April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there's quiete a bit of sativa in this strain.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 19, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I was way off. USPS actually does about 160 billion mail pieces per year, so yeah, it's like looking for a needle in the biggest haystack in the universe.


Hahaha so true


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What happened to Maui Wowie? Or Kona Gold? Those strains killed it back in the day. Must have just been easier to grow in the sun without all of the birds in the air.


 Hey Mohican, besides people not having access to those strains, a lot of the old school Hawaii strains more or less went extinct when Green Harvest started flying. Most of them were of tropical origin and would grow up to 20' tall making them easy to find from the air. Some also had longer flowering times, which isn't ideal for some cash croppers. I do know of one guy here though that's been hoarding seeds for the last 30+ years so guys like him might still have some of the old school varieties.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 19, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Hi Rick, thanks for looking that up for us. But ya know, his reply doesn't give me a lot of confidence. I don't think he personally grows out much of the seeds he makes, but I could be wrong. He doesn't differentiate between ones breed indoors and his outdoor gardens. The main thing is my personal experience, his lines are good but not bullet proof for outdoors. I believe out of all his seeds for sale the only one that even mentions mold resistance is the NL5 that he got from BCSC and open pollinated.


Yeah, I'd take it with a grain of salt. I'd trust your experience more than what any breeder says, no offense to Bodhi, he seems like a really nice guy and he obviously has good genetics. I do know he has a lot of people test out his crosses for him and I don't know how many of his strains he actually grows out, but he gets the job done in the end. I'm going to be testing out a couple of his crosses for him and they're ones he guessed would be the most mold resistant, so at least he'll get some good feedback from me about outdoor mold resistance on those two crosses.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 19, 2014)

Sick, hope they are Chron...... what ya helping test for him?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 19, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Sick, hope they are Chron...... what ya helping test for him?


 I'm guessing that there will be a couple keepers. I'm testing a Jamaican x Goji OG and a Skywalker Og x Blood. I'm going to see if he can give me some info on the Jamaican and the Blood since I'm not familiar with either unless the Blood is the same as the Blood Weed we have here. It might be; he said he was going to be doing some Hawaiian crosses.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the Blood one is one that has red sap, don't think it is the old island one and the Jamaican is probably the same one Spliff tested last year.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm feeling like bodhi's temple line might be some of his more mold resistant crosses. I haven't tried them all, but I found one of my blue temples laying sideways in a puddle of water and dirt after Iselle, then I sprayed the fuck out of it with a hose to wash all the crud off and theres not a hint of mold on it.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 20, 2014)

Speaking of Loompa's moondawg, I got a few freebies of Mosca Seeds "Old Time Moonshine" with my last order from seedsman.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2014)

Right on. Thanks Surfd. Do you have any other info on the qualities of those two strains? And have you seen Spliff around? Is he hanging out over at the Farm?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> I'm feeling like bodhi's temple line might be some of his more mold resistant crosses. I haven't tried them all, but I found one of my blue temples laying sideways in a puddle of water and dirt after Iselle, then I sprayed the fuck out of it with a hose to wash all the crud off and theres not a hint of mold on it.


Good info on the Temple line. Thanks kalo.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 20, 2014)

How does that Temple cross smell? I had germ issues with Mosca's OTM I had, hope yours is a popper.

Spliff is up growing his ass off this summer in the PNW he hasn't been online too much, but yes we are all mainly at the farm. I believe the Jamaican is good just not super stable, Spliff made f2s with his Jamaican x Aruba testers and KKDay is flowering some out right now....says they big buds that do pretty well outside. I will look for blood info.


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay!.... Got my power back today. (from the storm) Lost track of when the storm was.... 1 week, 2 weeks ago?? All the days just meshed together without power. House, plants, trucks all survived. Fallen trees are all cleared an cleaned out etc. Hope everyone else did as well as I did. 

Glad to see the interesting mold/mildew resistant strain topic. That's the direction I should start focusing on. Sorry I can't add to the conversation, but the info is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 21, 2014)

Umm, I think the Blood is his Blood Orange and the red sap is something else, Bodhi called that his blood work.


----------



## 808newb (Aug 21, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Yay!.... Got my power back today. (from the storm) Lost track of when the storm was.... 1 week, 2 weeks ago?? All the days just meshed together without power. House, plants, trucks all survived. Fallen trees are all cleared an cleaned out etc. Hope everyone else did as well as I did.
> 
> Glad to see the interesting mold/mildew resistant strain topic. That's the direction I should start focusing on. Sorry I can't add to the conversation, but the info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Still waiting...tomorrow makes two weeks. Did some work down at wai opae in Kapoho yesterday and they aren't going to have anytime soon either...at least my powerbill will be cheap this month


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Umm, I think the Blood is his Blood Orange and the red sap is something else, Bodhi called that his blood work.


Thanks again Surfd, I'll check into the Blood Orange. Is kkday hanging out at the Farm too? He always cracked me up even though I never conversed with him.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Yay!.... Got my power back today. (from the storm) Lost track of when the storm was.... 1 week, 2 weeks ago?? All the days just meshed together without power. House, plants, trucks all survived. Fallen trees are all cleared an cleaned out etc. Hope everyone else did as well as I did.
> 
> Glad to see the interesting mold/mildew resistant strain topic. That's the direction I should start focusing on. Sorry I can't add to the conversation, but the info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Good to hear everything survived. I have a few strains that do well in regards to mold. I'm in a wetter area on Maui. I think we get between 60-90 inches of rain a year, which is a lot, but it's not that much compared to where I used to live in upper Puna, which got about 160 inches a year; even if a strain does well here it might still have trouble if you live in a really wet area (like upper Puna) so it might be slightly relative, but that's why most of my plants are 90%+ sativa. The flowers don't get real dense so they can air out a bit which helps with keeping mold at bay.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2014)

808newb said:


> Still waiting...tomorrow makes two weeks. Did some work down at wai opae in Kapoho yesterday and they aren't going to have anytime soon either...at least my powerbill will be cheap this month


Way to look at the sunny side braddah


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2014)

Just a heads up if anybody is interested: Ed Borg from D9 Labs said he'll give 20 free seeds of Mekong Haze to the first 100 people that send a self addressed stamped envelope to him. That strain should be pretty freaking bullet proof when it comes to mold. It's post #19 in this link https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=291432&page=2


----------



## 808newb (Aug 22, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Just a heads up if anybody is interested: Ed Borg from D9 Labs said he'll give 20 free seeds of Mekong Haze to the first 100 people that send a self addressed stamped envelope to him. That strain should be pretty freaking bullet proof when it comes to mold. It's post #19 in this link https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=291432&page=2


Mahalo for the info


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 22, 2014)

808newb said:


> Mahalo for the info


Aaaaaah fo' shua. I haven't heard anything about that particular strain, but I know a lot of people like SE Asian strains and they good in regards to mold.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 25, 2014)

ive been away for a while but was looking up doc greehorn . looks like he's been away too , hope he's well .

pomaika'i doc , where ever you are .


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 25, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Aaaaaah fo' shua. I haven't heard anything about that particular strain, but I know a lot of people like SE Asian strains and they good in regards to mold.


 ace seeds have alot of bullit proof african , asain and south american sativa strains worth a look for sure . golden tiger , purple thai x panama , congolese , guatamalan , vietnamese black , malawi ect ect .


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Rick, here is a little thing from Yahoo news about all the weed being mailed out of Co. Notice how they say USPS is a federal crime, but not the private carriers.

http://news.yahoo.com/more-colorado-pot-seized-mail-report-says-185609959.html


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

The last line says FedEx was seized!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Surfd, I'm pretty sure if you got caught you be charged with inter-state drug trafficking (if it was going out of state) and I'm pretty sure that's a federal crime no matter who you use, however you could probably get some type of additional charges for using a federal agency to do the trafficking I'm guessing. I'll look into it more for purely educational purposes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Surfd, I'm pretty sure if you got caught you be charged with inter-state drug trafficking (if it was going out of state) and I'm pretty sure that's a federal crime no matter who you use, however you could probably get some type of additional charges for using a federal agency to do the trafficking I'm guessing. I'll look into it more for purely educational purposes. Thanks for sharing.


I was reading that article and they said most the time Feds won't prosecute for small amount ( pound here and there) there looking for big multi pound organizations to go after ther biggester fish.
So I guess most people would be ok?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 27, 2014)

I wouldn't, and don't, worry about it. My family in the main land that needs meds is gonna get'um one way or another


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 27, 2014)

My real question is.....is it illegal to ship from island to island a QP(after the limits go up in January) via a private carrier to a blue card holder?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmm, that is a very good question Surfd, I don't know, but I'll look into that too.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2014)

When I was younger us stupid fuks were receiving 2 shipments a week ranging from 90-99 lbs each from Fed Ex from Arizona. One box busted open and they raided a house that had our indoor op going as well......never saw Steve again.....lucky we never got busted for all the valiums, zanax and roofies we were shipping.....but I did get popped with 1,700 pills of x in Orlando.......glad I made it out alive from those years. Stupid, stupid and more stupid.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow Surfd, da tings I had neva know about you. Your entire post blew my mind. You must've had one good lawyer for the X deal. Man that all sounds pretty freaking wild.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, I been popped twice....the other time was worse....all on the news and shit. Had to do some time...I was a different person back then.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2014)

Being on the news would suck for sure and I'm sure doing time is even worse. 

I've never been busted for anything, but I did have a close call about 13 years ago. My buddy and I were out drinking all day and selling bud and shrooms and on our way back from Makena Beach we had all our empties from the day in the back of the car, which were an empty 24 pack of beer, two empty six packs of beer, an empty gallon of Rossi wine. We also had about 4 bags of weed and 7 bags of shrooms left over and as we were passing Hookipa Beach Park, my car wouldn't shift into third gear so I decided to pull over and let the car that had been following me for 15 minutes or so pass. The car started pulling over with me and at first I thought is was somebody I pissed off from driving too slow and thought maybe they were feeling a little scrappy. That thought soon vanished as the blue lights turned on on the car behind me. My buddy grabbed his backpack with all the baggies in it on the ready to bag out into the cane fields we were parked next to. So I'm sitting in the driver's seat and feeling like I'm about to have a heart attack and the cop walks up to my window and say, "rikdabrick?" And I looked at him and said, "Jimmy?" He was a cop I knew from when I was bouncing at a nightclub. He continued and said, "You know your registrations expired?" And I replied as normally as I possibly could, "Yeah I know, I was totally going to take care of that." And he said, "You know your safety check is expired?" And I said, "Yeah, I was going to take care of that too" And he said, "You know your car is smoking" I said, "Really? Yeah, I couldn't get it to shift into third gear" Then after a moment I said, "So how's your night going?" while still feeling like having a heart attack, and he said, "Boring as you can see. Get that stuff taking care of and have a good night", and he drove off. My buddy and I looked at each other in total disbelief and then just started laughing and of course went over every detail a few times on the rest of the way home. That was an intense few minutes that could have severely altered the course of my life had it been a cop I didn't know. Thank God for his grace on my stupidity.

On a side note, I don't want anybody to think I condone drunk driving. I was a lot younger and dumber in those days, but that's no excuse, drunk driving is just stupid.

And I'm right with you Surfd on saying I was a different person back then too.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 29, 2014)

Nuts yeah, I must have had a hundred of those...but I have had a great life, always worked hard and been nice to folks and shit has worked out.

My dad spent some time here, then moved to Florida when he got a job as a Florida Highway Patrol and then worked at the Kennedy Space Center. My parents were real hippy Christian folks, lots of kids all of us homeschooled. When I was 15 I started riding with the local Sheriffs Dept all night because of my dads connections and since I was homeschooled it was alright for me to be out all night a couple times a week. Boy, I saw some shit! That was when crack cocaine was in full swing, and I had a bulletproof vest and was given a sidearm. I was saving accident victims, chasing suspects and holding them until the fat cops got there, pulling dead babies off of the bottom of pools, I came within a second of blasting a dude who came out with a shotgun while we where fighting this group of black dudes, and on and on....

At 17 I joined the Air Force intelligence and found out how the world really worked. But that is a whole other story. Got out at 21 did all the drug shit and moved back to Hawaii by 25 and settled down relatively. I'm a little over 40 now and just kick back surf and grow stuff.


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahh, while I am reminiscing and waiting for the tide to get low....the Air Force years.

My grandfather was brilliant, a very powerful man with powerful secrets. Retired at 42, FBI checked up on him all the time until he finally died from radiation he received when his boat broke down after the nuke tests in the South Pacific. A nuclear engineer, and if you know much about extraterrestrials, you will understand the significance of my dad being born at Wright-Patterson. I could write awhile about him and what he told me once I got all my clearances, but the main thing is I got into higher levels because of his patriotism. 
I was trained primarily in breaking satellite signals codes, basically anything in the world can be broken down into 1 and 0. When I graduated they said I could either fly or go to North Japan, I was really big into karate so I took Japan. After I got there I took one lesson and then just partied and surfed. Lol When getting assigned in Japan I asked for the hardest job they had, so they put me in search(Marburg and LadyLove) where I kicked ass and became one of the best young analysts they had seen. I had to be able to identify every signal in the electromagnetic spectrum, from dirt to daylight. I started breaking into everything, back then we didn't copy US citizens, but I could break into it, just not record it. I had the best supercomputers doing my math and broke into everything from the payphone at the post office to Chinese rocket launch room video feeds to bank accounts. Then I started doing real cloak and dagger stuff with the Office of Special Investigations, but luckily I was getting burned out at about the time I was getting deep. I almost got sucked into some stuff they would have never let me out of. Eventually, I just said fuck it and turned in all my clearances and told them I didn't want the responsibility for that type of info...lives were lost or saved based on my analysis. 
I got an early out with a honorable discharge and went immediately to see what drugs was all about.....


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2014)

Good stories Surfd; they make for some enjoyable reading.


----------



## CRISTIANO GARRETH KARIM (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello Hawaiians growers, I need some advice.

I will put my luggages on Big island in feew months, for some time, and I would like to know some'

Is it posible to start a culture in a garden since January to April, in order to wait the real big culture, with some autoflo AK47? Do we have sun enough?

I have no ideas about time culture, here it's easy, from March to November (Spain)

Thanks for everysin!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey CRISTIANO, what part of the Big Island are you moving to?

If you plan on growing hybrids, indicas or only moderately sativa dominant plants you can flower them all year long. Sativa dominant or pure sativa plants will veg through the summer and flower in the fall like normal. And unless you want tiny plants you should forget about auto flowering strains. There's no reason to grow them here, just throw out some normal photo period plants. And welcome to the islands.


----------



## CRISTIANO GARRETH KARIM (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you Rikdabrick for your answer.

Well, normaly, because I've planed to improve my language school in U.S.A ( I work as a french teacher in some american companies, here in Madrid), I would like to create a new office in Honolulu.
Spain looks like shit, 30% unemployment, South of Europe is really down with this crisis, so I wanna take every good opportunities. Even if I'm french, I think that for my business work in both part of Atlantic can be better.

My love for original sativa is real, I've allready read that pure indica can't grow with this high level of humidity, so everything you told me sounds good.
Here, it's posible to grow everything, indica, hybrids, pure sativa. In Spain, you have few rain, it's very hot (+/- 35º celsius now), so I find some good informations with hawaian weather, which look like very diferent.

Have a nice week rik


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 10, 2014)

howzit everybody, long time no check. Just about to do a little outdoor harvest here in CO and was remeniscing over old times back on the rock. I can only imagine how close everyone is getting...


----------



## 808newb (Sep 11, 2014)

I think Madam Pele requires some sort of offering.....and it's about harvest time...


----------



## CRISTIANO GARRETH KARIM (Sep 12, 2014)

Sure guys, even in Spain serious things happen now.

My vanilla kush, from Barney's farm, is huge.
Like my chocolope, DNA


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

Pictures!!!

Here is some Jilly Bean:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 12, 2014)

@Mohican you ever smoke Jilly Bean before? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, it is a great smoke! So many different phenos. The grapefruit one was stronger and the creamsicle one was very mellow. I had one that was a strong peppermint pheno that burned your nose and smoked like menthol. I wish I had cloned her! I did get seeds though and this is from one of them:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 12, 2014)

Right on Mo, thanks for the info. How's the yield?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

I never grew a big one but I am sure you could grow a tree pretty easily. She gets pretty in the cold:

These were in one gallon pots and smaller:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I never grew a big one but I am sure you could grow a tree pretty easily. She gets pretty in the cold:
> 
> These were in one gallon pots and smaller:
> 
> ...



So Cherry!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

The one I am growing now is a cross with an african sativa (Mulanje)

08-01-14:




09-09-14:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 12, 2014)

You got some good looking plants Mo'. Did you get your greenhouse done yet?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks!

Not finished yet. The days are in the 90s and when it cools down the killer mosquitoes come out. Three sides have screen or fencing. The doors, curved wall, and top still need covering. I bought some shade cloth last weekend and some hardware for hanging it in front of the sliding glass windows at the back of the house to cut down on the sunlight baking that room. I will probably work on that first and then resume work on the screenhouse.




Eventually I want to build a true medical grow area in the north garden:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2014)

That area looks great mo for the greenhouse...well thought out for use of that space


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 13, 2014)

@Mohican you crack me up braddah. You are one true urban farmer. When you run out of space for greenhouses you can replace your house roofing with the clear plastic corrugated greenhouse roofing, ha ha. You must have some cool neighbors.

Some guy actually did that on the Big Island when I lived there. He had hundreds of plants in his house. Unfortunately he got busted, but it wasn't a bad idea; he probably should of chosen a more opaque covering.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 13, 2014)

Who all's trippin out about the lava?


----------



## codster25 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not finished yet. The days are in the 90s and when it cools down the killer mosquitoes come out. Three sides have screen or fencing. The doors, curved wall, and top still need covering. I bought some shade cloth last weekend and some hardware for hanging it in front of the sliding glass windows at the back of the house to cut down on the sunlight baking that room. I will probably work on that first and then resume work on the screenhouse.
> 
> ...


 Absolutely beautiful man!!!!


----------



## codster25 (Sep 13, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> @Mohican you crack me up braddah. You are one true urban farmer. When you run out of space for greenhouses you can replace your house roofing with the clear plastic corrugated greenhouse roofing, ha ha. You must have some cool neighbors.
> 
> Some guy actually did that on the Big Island when I lived there. He had hundreds of plants in his house. Unfortunately he got busted, but it wasn't a bad idea; he probably should of chosen a more opaque covering.


"You must have some cool neighbors." Why? That area doesn't look that heat at all, I had to zoom in on the far away shot to really see the types of plants that were there. That's fucking awesome!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 14, 2014)

I


codster25 said:


> "You must have some cool neighbors." Why? That area doesn't look that heat at all, I had to zoom in on the far away shot to really see the types of plants that were there. That's fucking awesome!


I said that for a couple of reasons:

1. I guarantee you can smell Mohicans backyard 3-4 houses down for half the year. If i was his next door neighbor i wouldn't have to see his plants to know they're there.

2. Mohican actually does get some big plants in the summer. He had an epic Mulanje that looked like it was 10 ft. tall and just about 10 ft. wide that he said produced 19 lbs. if I remember correctly. No zooming in necessary for plants like that.

3. Some people don't like the smell of weed apparently, so you could end up dealing with some trying situations if your neighbors weren't cool.

And i agree Mohicans' backyard is rad.


----------



## codster25 (Sep 14, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I
> 
> I said that for a couple of reasons:
> 
> ...


 True that, I'll bet the smell does overwhelm the area. I just thought it looked semi private.


----------



## 808newb (Sep 14, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Who all's trippin out about the lava?


Normally I wouldn't, but it's about 3 miles upslope and headed my way. It's close enough I get a whif of sulphur when the wind shifts, smells like burning matches


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 14, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Who all's trippin out about the lava?


I would be tripping out more if I lived there, but it is definitely getting very real over there. I have a bunch of friends in the Pahoa area, so it hits closer to home when you're familiar with the people and the area. Thankfully the county guys are busting into action pretty quick.


808newb said:


> Normally I wouldn't, but it's about 3 miles upslope and headed my way. It's close enough I get a whif of sulphur when the wind shifts, smells like burning matches


Craziness. Puna has had a rough ride so far this year.


----------



## immastunnah676 (Sep 14, 2014)

hey guys im moving back to da island. what should i do to get some clones? or i guess if i get some seed or clones, what can i do this time of year? first time mmj grow but long time farmer


----------



## Lightweight808 (Sep 15, 2014)

Aloha bruddahs, I've been on here for awhile, but I just switched to a new handle for personal reasons. I'll still use the old one for awhile though until I get some more rep under this name.



immastunnah676 said:


> hey guys im moving back to da island. what should i do to get some clones? or i guess if i get some seed or clones, what can i do this time of year? first time mmj grow but long time farmer


What island are you moving to? Have you grown in the islands before? There's not any difference between weed farming and MMJ growing except you don't have to hide your plants. 

Anyway, if you get some seeds or clones, which shouldn't be too hard since you made it sound like you've lived here before and you probably should have some connections to seeds or clones, you can grow them just like any other time of the year in your preferred method. If you grow outdoors straight from seed or clone your plants will most likely go straight to flower (seed plants will veg for a couple of weeks, clones won't). You can start them off indoors with lights or have them outdoors with supplemental lighting to keep them vegging until you want to flower them in which case you would just turn off your supplemental lighting to get them to flower. Or you can do the more labor intense method of putting them outside during the day and bringing them inside at night to give them supplemental lighting to keep them vegging. Besides that, the growing aspect doesn't change throughout the year really. Just during long season you can put sativa dominant seeds out and there's a good chance they'll veg through the summer and flower in the fall.

I hope that covered your question.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

That mulanje is one of the best plants ive seen in a backyard on riu (mohicans)


----------



## immastunnah676 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lightweight808 said:


> Aloha bruddahs, I've been on here for awhile, but I just switched to a new handle for personal reasons. I'll still use the old one for awhile though until I get some more rep under this name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye brah,
thanks for the tips. stay irie my friend.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 15, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I would be tripping out more if I lived there, but it is definitely getting very real over there.
> Craziness. Puna has had a rough ride so far this year.


Yea, looking for a place to move right now. Gonna need a box truck for the ladies if I find a place to bring them. Various flowering 8-10 footers aren't going to be easy to move. 

Here are a few pics from this morning. These are not all mine, but I've been taking care of them. (Multiple legal grows)
My apologies for posting too many of my morning pics if it's frowned upon. The 2 plants in the green house area look pale, but they've been that way the whole grow. (unknown seeds I threw in the pots and did a UB topping...one for 2 and one for 4 tops...although the 4 topper is really a 3) Oh...and they all survived the hurricane too.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 15, 2014)

A few more.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 15, 2014)

Last ones.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

The Mulanje and Malawi are pure landrace sativas and they smell like basil. These little Kush plants I am growing now smell pretty strongly up close. They are not big enough to stink up the neighborhood.

What can the county guys do about the lava? Do they dig trenches?


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What can the county guys do about the lava? Do they dig trenches?


No.... No digging or bombing holes or anything to divert it. Making a couple of gravel roads for use if the lava crosses the highway, but they expect it will take hours to get through with 11,000 + people trying to use them. The temporary roads are only expected to be useful for a couple of months or so as they expect the lava to push its way down to the ocean and cover those as well. 
Basically, we have to hope another vent opens and the lava flows somewhere else, or get out while you can. Rentals are pretty much all snatched up or outrageously priced, as well as no storage units in Hilo available. A small storage unit was going for $225 in Keaau when I called. Hawaiian Movers are offering wooden crates for $25 a month, but I heard they won't be too accessible for going in and out of them.
The smoke and steam looked amazing this morning though.

Guess we'll see in a week or two what happens with Pahoa and the highway. Either way, we're looking and making plans to move out of the area.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Sep 15, 2014)

nice plants bro. sorry to hear that it will affect you so much. good luck with the move!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## East Hawaii (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry that you have to move mmjmon. I always wanted to grow along the Pohaki rd bet I could find some cheap rent might have to use a boat to get to Hilo. NED seems to not be around these days saw the fed copter though, 6 pm flights strange.
some Whitaker Blues x c99 Mr Sketcher


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Covered in ash? hehe


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Or covered in hash!


----------



## 808newb (Sep 16, 2014)

When I got up this morning there wasn't a cloud in the sky...only lava smoke plume.
rikdabrick if u know pahoa, this is at the malama grocery
 

Keeping these clones vegging during Iselle was hard enough without power. Had to bring them inside and put them under a lamp every night that was plugged into the generator. Two weeks was a pita. Power going to be pau for a long while after this gets here.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 16, 2014)

808newb said:


> When I got up this morning there wasn't a cloud in the sky...only lava smoke plume.
> rikdabrick if u know pahoa, this is at the malama grocery
> View attachment 3254575
> 
> Keeping these clones vegging during Iselle was hard enough without power. Had to bring them inside and put them under a lamp every night that was plugged into the generator. Two weeks was a pita. Power going to be pau for a long while after this gets here.


Wow bruddah, that is nuts. I know Pahoa well. I used to go to the Subway in that shopping center semi regularly and Malama Market. I've got a bunch of good friends in Pahoa and used to go and spend the day down there and/or Pohoiki at least once a week. I've seen some photos from friends on Facebook, but yours is the craziest one I've seen yet; that just put it the very real category. I hope you can make things work out. That's just blowing my mind.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 16, 2014)

East Hawaii said:


> Sorry that you have to move mmjmon. I always wanted to grow along the Pohaki rd bet I could find some cheap rent might have to use a boat to get to Hilo. NED seems to not be around these days saw the fed copter though, 6 pm flights strange.
> some Whitaker Blues x c99 Mr SketcherView attachment 3254118


Beautiful plant East.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 16, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> No.... No digging or bombing holes or anything to divert it. Making a couple of gravel roads for use if the lava crosses the highway, but they expect it will take hours to get through with 11,000 + people trying to use them. The temporary roads are only expected to be useful for a couple of months or so as they expect the lava to push its way down to the ocean and cover those as well.
> Basically, we have to hope another vent opens and the lava flows somewhere else, or get out while you can. Rentals are pretty much all snatched up or outrageously priced, as well as no storage units in Hilo available. A small storage unit was going for $225 in Keaau when I called. Hawaiian Movers are offering wooden crates for $25 a month, but I heard they won't be too accessible for going in and out of them.
> The smoke and steam looked amazing this morning though.
> 
> Guess we'll see in a week or two what happens with Pahoa and the highway. Either way, we're looking and making plans to move out of the area.


I hope everything works out for you too mmjmon. And no shame in posting choke pics either, ha ha.


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 16, 2014)

Good luck out there guys. Gonna take a miracle to stop the flow. Really unfortunate year for the people of Pahoa. Took a drive out there this weekend, pretty nuts seeing all the tree damage from the storm and thats weeks after. My homie in waimea was hired to help cut down the tree's along the kapoho-pohoiki road, he had some video's of them felling some huge fucking beasts.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 17, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Good luck out there guys. Gonna take a miracle to stop the flow. Really unfortunate year for the people of Pahoa. Took a drive out there this weekend, pretty nuts seeing all the tree damage from the storm and thats weeks after. My homie in waimea was hired to help cut down the tree's along the kapoho-pohoiki road, he had some video's of them felling some huge fucking beasts.


Don't even recognize that road now. Used to feel like I could drive it with my eyes closed and now I feel like in a strange place. Gonna miss the big tree in the triangle where the road splits... There were huge wild orchids up in that tree that looked awesome when they were in bloom.

Oh well.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 17, 2014)

@mmjmon What kind of covering do you have for your greenhouse? And how do you like it?


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 17, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> @mmjmon What kind of covering do you have for your greenhouse? And how do you like it?


It's just clear plastic. It's become a little opaque being out in the sun though. I don't know the thickness. Bought the whole set up from a guy selling it cheap on craigslist. I like it, but it does get very hot in there. Partially why those 2 plants never stayed very green. (guessing) If both ends were open they'd probably do better, but I try to keep the neighbor from keeping track of how far along the plants are. It's too far back on the property to run a big fan so I'm just going to use that set up til I move or until it falls over. 
I wanted it to help prevent mold etc. Mold has ruined a couple of plants before. Since I didn't know what kind of plants they were, I just kept them under there out of the rain. Winter grows will probably do better in there.

I've only recently moved to growing outside, which I also like, so I'm still trying to fine tune it all.


----------



## 808newb (Sep 17, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> It's just clear plastic. It's become a little opaque being out in the sun though. I don't know the thickness. Bought the whole set up from a guy selling it cheap on craigslist. I like it, but it does get very hot in there. Partially why those 2 plants never stayed very green. (guessing) If both ends were open they'd probably do better, but I try to keep the neighbor from keeping track of how far along the plants are. It's too far back on the property to run a big fan so I'm just going to use that set up til I move or until it falls over.
> I wanted it to help prevent mold etc. Mold has ruined a couple of plants before. Since I didn't know what kind of plants they were, I just kept them under there out of the rain. Winter grows will probably do better in there.
> 
> I've only recently moved to growing outside, which I also like, so I'm still trying to fine tune it all.



I think ventilation is the key. I keep mine outside in a green house, except for the ones I wanna keep veggin. It's three sided with opaque plastic walls and corrugated clear roof panel. One of the four walls is completely open so I wouldn't have heat issues and wound up having mold issues. I chopped the top half of my liberty haze last nite due to mold starting to take a foothold. My purple cheese auto did the same thing, and my thc bomb is staring to and my plants never get wet. I'm going to have to get a fan in their def


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 17, 2014)

808newb said:


> I think ventilation is the key. I keep mine outside in a green house, except for the ones I wanna keep veggin. It's three sided with opaque plastic walls and corrugated clear roof panel. One of the four walls is completely open so I wouldn't have heat issues and wound up having mold issues. I chopped the top half of my liberty haze last nite due to mold starting to take a foothold. My purple cheese auto did the same thing, and my thc bomb is staring to and my plants never get wet. I'm going to have to get a fan in their def


Whoa.... Bummer, sorry to hear that. It's been really hot lately. I better start looking a little closer at my plants since we're growing in sort of similar conditions in the same general area. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 808newb (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm trying to find something cheap and effective to combat botrytis for my grow...ohana said they have something called oxygenator that they sell for $40 a gallon...someone on this site recommended Green Cure and it's fairly cheap but can't find on the island. Any local suggestions?


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 22, 2014)

@808newb, I've never had that problem before. Did you call any of the agriculture/farm supply stores? They might have something for it and AG stores are almost always cheaper than hydro stores.

Is that in one of your greenhouses? I was looking into solar powered fans last week and there's some that would probably be helpful for greenhouse ventilation especially if you could hook some off-grid batteries to it for night time. Just a thought.


----------



## 808newb (Sep 22, 2014)

Rik that's a good idea there...solar would be the way to go.
So far this has happened to all my plants except for that northern auto, but that smoke was sub par anyways. All my thc bombs have it and I keep trimming the infected buds as I notice them. They almost always start a couple inches below the top of each cola, so I was pretty heartbroken having to toss around a pound wet into the rubbish...


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 22, 2014)

808newb said:


> I'm trying to find something cheap and effective to combat botrytis for my grow...ohana said they have something called oxygenator that they sell for $40 a gallon...someone on this site recommended Green Cure and it's fairly cheap but can't find on the island. Any local suggestions?View attachment 3258672



Awww...sorry to see that. Even more sorry to say I don't know what to use on it. I've had it in the past, but I sprayed 3% peroxide on it and then cut it off. I was told the peroxide closed off the spores so it wouldn't spread. I can't verify the claim or not, although it didn't spread as much as everyone told me it would.


----------



## kaloconnection (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmm...I thought making a mini greenhouse would solve my mold issues but it looks like it is still a problem. I'd try to open up more walls if your property allows for it or maybe try those semi opaque shade cloth's for your walls to allow air through. It's been a pretty dry last couple of weeks, so humidity hasnt been too outta control lately. 

Its likely due to a lack of circulation and fresh air. Also if your GH cant get fresh air then it is likely the mold spores are just floating all over. You need to pretend you are a surgeon when you cut out damaged bits....get a bottle of rubbing alcohol, fresh rubber gloves, and go to work, sterilizing your scissors everytime you touch a moldy area. Try to avoid touching any non-infected areas after handling a moldy area. 

Strain selection could also be part of the problem. Some strains have pistils that are mold factories and as soon as they start receding back into the calyx they just rot your bud from the inside out. There's no real way to find the right strain except by getting a clone with a known mold resistance or thru trial and error. So far I've found blueberry crosses do well for mold, I think thats why people love growing blue dream cuz the blueberry just laughs at the mold. 

i'm weary of spraying anything on buds I plan to smoke...I think I'd rather lose yield than smoke some shit sprayed on my buds.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 24, 2014)

808newb said:


> Rik that's a good idea there...solar would be the way to go.
> So far this has happened to all my plants except for that northern auto, but that smoke was sub par anyways. All my thc bombs have it and I keep trimming the infected buds as I notice them. They almost always start a couple inches below the top of each cola, so I was pretty heartbroken having to toss around a pound wet into the rubbish...
> View attachment 3259486


Just saw this thread today and thought you may want to check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-how-do-i-stop-my-buds-from-molding.845896/


----------



## 808newb (Sep 28, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Hmm...I thought making a mini greenhouse would solve my mold issues but it looks like it is still a problem. I'd try to open up more walls if your property allows for it or maybe try those semi opaque shade cloth's for your walls to allow air through. It's been a pretty dry last couple of weeks, so humidity hasnt been too outta control lately.
> 
> Its likely due to a lack of circulation and fresh air. Also if your GH cant get fresh air then it is likely the mold spores are just floating all over. You need to pretend you are a surgeon when you cut out damaged bits....get a bottle of rubbing alcohol, fresh rubber gloves, and go to work, sterilizing your scissors everytime you touch a moldy area. Try to avoid touching any non-infected areas after handling a moldy area.
> 
> ...


I agree with all your points there. It's probably a combination of all the above....of course the very first plant that had bot was my purple cheese auto which has blueberry in its genetics. 
I used the baking soda/water spray mix which seemed to stop it in its tracks but I think I may have used too much baking soda because it caused all the pistils to go from white to dark/redish brown almost overnight it seems...much darker than the usual tan/orangish, so I will chop 3 of the four thc bombs tonite leaving me just one that has no rot whatsoever but was a sure late bloomer cause it looks like it still has at least 3-4 weeks to go. All my other plants that got it were a lot closer to the finish, plus the cross contamination from hands and scissors I'm sure played their part as I didn't take the proper precautions in cleaning. I guess that's an early lesson. I'm glad all my clones are isolated inside


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Gotta grow airy asian sativas in the islands outside!

I have read some good things about using milk.


----------



## 808newb (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Gotta grow airy asian sativas in the islands outside!
> 
> I have read some good things about using milk.


I had 4 totally different phoenos out of the 4 reg I popped. The one that's left is sativa dom 8'+ and lst'd to the max under 6' ceiling. A good 3-4 weeks behind the others but all were together from seed


----------



## 808newb (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Gotta grow airy asian sativas in the islands outside!
> 
> I have read some good things about using milk.


Milk? Gotta hear about this..
Stayed up till 2 in the morning trimming..at least it wasn't a total loss. I still got at least 3 oz off each even after dumping a third off each in the rubbish.
Note to self...don't chop more than u can trim if u gotta go to work in the morning!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

Lactose bacteria


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Lactose bacteria


so, would that make the mold or mildew.... Lactose Intolerant?


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 2, 2014)

808newb said:


> Milk? Gotta hear about this..
> Stayed up till 2 in the morning trimming..at least it wasn't a total loss. I still got at least 3 oz off each even after dumping a third off each in the rubbish.
> Note to self...don't chop more than u can trim if u gotta go to work in the morning!


Woke up yesterday morning to a substantial amount of mold areas. I think the wind blew it from one plant to the other to the other. One plant even has what looks to be caterpillar larvae under the branches. Big white puffy things in a thin layer of cobweb material. That's a first for me. I can't believe I've not notice it before, although I've been pretty busy lately. 

Hope your grow worked out for you. Nice to see you got a nice amount after having to dump so much. I'm still 3 weeks or more out on mine.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 2, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Woke up yesterday morning to a substantial amount of mold areas. I think the wind blew it from one plant to the other to the other. One plant even has what looks to be caterpillar larvae under the branches. Big white puffy things in a thin layer of cobweb material. That's a first for me. I can't believe I've not notice it before, although I've been pretty busy lately.
> 
> Hope your grow worked out for you. Nice to see you got a nice amount after having to dump so much. I'm still 3 weeks or more out on mine.


Ya it's really easy to miss. I noticed a spot yesterday morning on the last one I said was mold free...on the very top of the main cola...like I said earlier, about a couple inches from the tip of the bud. I just try and spot treat, so long as I get that part wet hopefully will keep spores from flying all around then cut out bad spot the next day. Just trial and error...seems more I mess with it the more it spreads. I guess after I pull this last plant I will have to sterilize the whole greenhouse. And come up with a ventilation system that can keep the humidity down...but I am still doing research on this....how one can lower the humidity of the air in the GH lower than the outside air without the use of a dehumidifier, which I have, but will not use. It would probably cost just as much to run inside lighting on an indoor grow as it would to run the dehumidifier which is basically an air conditioner without a blower for the evaporator. Electricity cost for me is a major factor. Did ur buds look like this?:


----------



## 808newb (Oct 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Lactose bacteria


How is it applied? Diluted milk spray? I don't know...thoughts from early childhood pop into my head. Like the time I got hungry in the middle of the nite and went into the kitchen to fix a bowl of cereal half asleep...so much so I didn't notice the curdled milk I poured on my cereal until I took the first big bite. You get the idea.


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 2, 2014)

808newb said:


> Electricity cost for me is a major factor. Did ur buds look like this?:
> View attachment 3266180



Electric is expensive huh? That's why I go outdoors in the summer. 

My buds had the brown but not the white. My one plant is still ok, and another only had two buds on two separate branches. I cut about a 10 inch length off of each branch, cleaned off those buds and the ones next to it and will dry the rest of the branch just to see how the buds will look. I know that was overkill but I was curious to see how the buds would turn out if I had to chop early. 

Anyway, we'll see how everything works out. You get any caterpillars?


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 2, 2014)

I forgot to mention I had these weird bugs in some of my buds one time and the buds looked similar to the rot but I think they just killed the bud somehow.... sucked out the life or something. Same yucky brown color... 

Haven't seen any this time around though.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 2, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> You get any caterpillars?


No caterpillars. I think I would rather have those than the mold...bit seems u have both. I am guessing the cobweb stuff I have is from the mold being left unchecked for too long. 
I guess when winter rains come there won't be anything that can be done about it. Rain everyday for months. I've wondered what growers do here during that time. I guess it's all inside growing or what? I can't imagine trying to keep humidity down in winter in a gh here.


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 2, 2014)

808newb said:


> No caterpillars. I think I would rather have those than the mold...bit seems u have both. I am guessing the cobweb stuff I have is from the mold being left unchecked for too long.
> I guess when winter rains come there won't be anything that can be done about it. Rain everyday for months. I've wondered what growers do here during that time. I guess it's all inside growing or what? I can't imagine trying to keep humidity down in winter in a gh here.


When the temps come down I so some DWC inside. I may stick to soil this year though as I may have to pick up and leave... The flow was smokin pretty good yesterday again huh? Maybe I'll check out the meeting tonight.... not sure.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 2, 2014)

Ya I'll be there too. It went from almost nothin since beginning of weekend to 100 yds since yesterday. Some woman moved two of her houses out of here a week ago to HPP. Everyone is just freaking out.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 2, 2014)

Mmjmon, please give update on what u hear, I can't make it


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 3, 2014)

@808newb You don't necessarily have to lower humidity in your greenhouse to lower the chances of mold, just good air flow will help a lot. And if you want to increase your odds even further you can take Mohican's advice and grow far leaning sativa strains, e.g. Southeast Asian strains are nearly bullet proof when it comes to mold. I grow mostly sativa strains partly for that purpose and because I prefer them.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Indicas might grow well up on Haleakala!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 3, 2014)

I changed the way I grow because of mold/bud rot. 4 weeks outside then finish inside under hps lights.
sucks about all the bad mother nature luck for you big island guys, sorry to hear.



praise Jesus (OG)


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice Dyna and that's a pretty akamai grow style you have.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 4, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice Dyna and that's a pretty akamai grow style you have.


the 4 or 5 weeks outside makes'em strong and I don't get any rot finishing them inside. It's a pain in the ass moving plants every week but it's worth it in the end. 

I left 3 outside because they have whiteflies and I don't wanna bring that inside. They are at 7 weeks and I found several rotted buds this morning. I guess that's mother natures cut. Nothing comes free in this world.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2014)

How do you like the JOG? Is it super sticky?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How do you like the JOG? Is it super sticky?


It's mine and a few others favorite right now. It's not as sticky as my pennywise or micky but still sticky enough. Smells fantastic, taste great, looks good, heavy yeilder and gets me ripped. Its an A+ strain for me.

And I like saying things like, praise Jesus, and let Jesus come inside you, and other sacrilegious things.


----------



## TheGreekone (Oct 5, 2014)

Where is the "like" button here?


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 5, 2014)

TheGreekone said:


> Where is the "like" button here?


You need a few more postings and it will show up on the bottom right corner of the posts.


----------



## TheGreekone (Oct 5, 2014)

Seeds are soaking.
Godbud oldschool x sour diesel trainwreck 
and 
OG ghosttrain Haze x sour diesel trainwreck
Anybody grow these?


----------



## 808newb (Oct 25, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> @808newb You don't necessarily have to lower humidity in your greenhouse to lower the chances of mold, just good air flow will help a lot. And if you want to increase your odds even further you can take Mohican's advice and grow far leaning sativa strains, e.g. Southeast Asian strains are nearly bullet proof when it comes to mold. I grow mostly sativa strains partly for that purpose and because I prefer them.


I've been reading some good things about those SE Asian strains and their mold resistance. I'll be getting some to start after the winter rains start to fade, plus I'm still working on a more permanent fix for my ventilation problem. I got some autos to run for the winter because I don't know if power outages are going to be an issue as the lava flow as of this morning has breeched the Apa'a Rd at the transfer station and now civil defense is going door to door giving evacuation notices to folks in its path. I haven't made up my mind if I want to extend the greenhouse while I'm routing power for fans


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 27, 2014)

808newb said:


> I've been reading some good things about those SE Asian strains and their mold resistance. I'll be getting some to start after the winter rains start to fade, plus I'm still working on a more permanent fix for my ventilation problem. I got some autos to run for the winter because I don't know if power outages are going to be an issue as the lava flow as of this morning has breeched the Apa'a Rd at the transfer station and now civil defense is going door to door giving evacuation notices to folks in its path. I haven't made up my mind if I want to extend the greenhouse while I'm routing power for fans


Are you on the Pahoa side of the flow? I'm assuming you are. It moved pretty far the last couple of days. Did you see the pics of it swallowing up the cemetery? Pretty crazy.

I should tell you if you aren't aware, pure/far leaning sativa strains are great for growing here, but the bag appeal usually isn't what the average consumer is looking for if that's something you have to think about. Connoisseurs, old heads, uncles and aunties that have been around the block and smoked plenty know that density doesn't mean anything in regards to quality, but your average (amateur) consumer doesn't know this and they make up a significant percentage of the consumer population so you should be aware of it. Your goods may not be as desired as others' goods unless you have a market that is seasoned or at least a market that can sample the goods before buying. The upside though is, generally pure sativa strains, like Thai strains for example, can only really be finished properly in the tropics, are bullet-proof when it comes to mold, are rarely grown indoors (because they take too long), grow freaking huge and give a high that you won't find in any other strain.

I going to be making a 20'x40' greenhouse this winter and I'm going to put screening 4' up the sides and on top I'm going to extend the peak of the G.H. on the windward side with pvc. I'll use hose clamps to extend the pvc 2' past the peak and then put a 45 deg. fitting on the end facing downward and put another 1' piece of pvc from the fitting to make an overhang and then put 2' of screening under the overhang part so the top of the G.H. is vented. So the air should move in from the ground and either blow out the other side or blow out through the vented roof. I think that should give it enough ventilation to keep from having to worry about high humidity levels while hopefully holding the bugs at bay and keeping the rain off my plants. Just thought I'd through that idea out there in case it's something you can work with.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 27, 2014)

Rik, yes we live on the south side of the flow..our house is probably a quarter mile from that blue line the flow is following once it crosses Hwy 130. 
I'm a legal MMJ grower so I just grow for my own use...my wife might disagree with that fact because the jars are piling up..I've never had so much weed in my life. I work in Hilo so when the flow cuts off this part of the island the only way for people to get out is going to be a 160 mile round trip via Chain of Ctraters Rd instead of the 30 mile shot front the hwy. Then maybe I'll start selling. Police station is on the north side of the flow.haha
I am going to try at least 2 or 3 of these sativas next year because that's all the room I can spare for those kinda plants. I'll have to lst the hell out of them I'm sure. I was thinking along the same lines for my GH as well. I'm going to put maybe 6" of screen around the top at the eve and a couple feet around the bottom and frame in a spot or two to mount 1 or 2 box fans on timers. What was the purpose of the PVC?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

LST works great on Sativas!

Malawi Gold:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rory808 (Oct 29, 2014)

808newb said:


> Rik, yes we live on the south side of the flow..our house is probably a quarter mile from that blue line the flow is following once it crosses Hwy 130.
> I'm a legal MMJ grower so I just grow for my own use...my wife might disagree with that fact because the jars are piling up..I've never had so much weed in my life. I work in Hilo so when the flow cuts off this part of the island the only way for people to get out is going to be a 160 mile round trip via Chain of Ctraters Rd instead of the 30 mile shot front the hwy. Then maybe I'll start selling. Police station is on the north side of the flow.


I live near Hilo and am a first time grower. I know no one close. Wish I knew a dozen guys like you... any Hawaii specific growing advice out there outside this thread? Been reading about 50 pages over the past couple months... just finished a bamboo platform, a clear corrugated roof, lights and water on timers, soils mixed, nutrients... just awaiting seeds from the other side of the world... wish me luck...

and arent the alternate routes ready?


----------



## Rory808 (Oct 29, 2014)

TheGreekone said:


> Seeds are soaking.
> Godbud oldschool x sour diesel trainwreck
> and
> OG ghosttrain Haze x sour diesel trainwreck
> Anybody grow these?


both of those sound sick. heard good things, no personal experience.

will be soaking within days:
BC Bud Depot Seeds - BC God Bud
White Widow x Big Bud
Northern Lights
ChocoLoco
Island Sweet Skunk


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice selection! Keep us updated, or start a grow thread 

I saw that they are using bulldozers now to try and divert the lava. Won't it just push right through the pile?


----------



## kaloconnection (Oct 29, 2014)

Just one property owner is trying to do that to save his property. County didnt want the liability of trying to divert it and end up having it hit somewhere else, so they just decided to stand by and let nature take its course. 

Funny though, they are trying to say the guy needs a permit to bulldoze his land, when I'm guessing 99% of people in that area did not acquire permits to clear their land.


----------



## Rory808 (Oct 30, 2014)

I know I'm a total rookie here, but if anyone here is being threatened by the lava flow, I have some space here in Hilo for storage, (heard everything was taken) and cash not necessarily required... trade just for your expertise. i managae a business with a long standing online presence to verify I'm not in the fake storage business heh...


----------



## mmjmon (Oct 30, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Funny though, they are trying to say the guy needs a permit to bulldoze his land, when I'm guessing 99% of people in that area did not acquire permits to clear their land.



I believe you need a permit to put up a fence or rock wall taller than 6 feet, but... I don't think that falls into that category. You can bet if it works, even for a little while, someone further down slope will try it as well.



Rory808 said:


> I know I'm a total rookie here, but if anyone here is being threatened by the lava flow, I have some space here in Hilo for storage, and cash not necessarily required... trade expertise and supplies maybe?



That's awesome of you to offer.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 1, 2014)

808newb said:


> Rik, yes we live on the south side of the flow..our house is probably a quarter mile from that blue line the flow is following once it crosses Hwy 130.
> I'm a legal MMJ grower so I just grow for my own use...my wife might disagree with that fact because the jars are piling up..I've never had so much weed in my life. I work in Hilo so when the flow cuts off this part of the island the only way for people to get out is going to be a 160 mile round trip via Chain of Ctraters Rd instead of the 30 mile shot front the hwy. Then maybe I'll start selling. Police station is on the north side of the flow.haha
> I am going to try at least 2 or 3 of these sativas next year because that's all the room I can spare for those kinda plants. I'll have to lst the hell out of them I'm sure. I was thinking along the same lines for my GH as well. I'm going to put maybe 6" of screen around the top at the eve and a couple feet around the bottom and frame in a spot or two to mount 1 or 2 box fans on timers. What was the purpose of the PVC?


Sorry for the slow reply, for some reason RIU dropped the ball and I didn't get any updates about this thread. Anyway, the PVC would be to extend the ridge line over the other side of the roof so I can make a covered vent. Something kind of like this:






That way it's vented, but I wont get rain inside the greenhouse except maybe with a strong Kona rainstorm. I'm actually thinking about using galvanized pipe now though because I'll probably use 1x4" lumber to make bats to hold the plastic and I'm not sure if PVC would be strong enough for it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 1, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Just one property owner is trying to do that to save his property. County didnt want the liability of trying to divert it and end up having it hit somewhere else, so they just decided to stand by and let nature take its course.
> 
> Funny though, they are trying to say the guy needs a permit to bulldoze his land, when I'm guessing 99% of people in that area did not acquire permits to clear their land.


That is funny. I think the last survey of the B.I. that I read (2008 I believe) said close to half of the residents of the B.I. lived in un-permitted structures and I'm sure most of that overall percentage is from Puna and Kau. If people don't permit their houses you can be sure they're not pulling permits to clear their land.


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Rory808 and 808newb, I am also new around here and growing medically on the big Island, down in Kau. I just put some seeds in soil, white russian, Maui Waui, and fem. Happiness. Looking forward to starting a journal on here soon so we can all help each other out. The challenges growing here are much different then on the mainland and I would like to hear how you guys are handling it.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 2, 2014)

there you are mmjmon! Thanks for the heads up about this thread. Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Hawaii peeps, here is my first grow journal covering white russian, serious happiness and of course Maui Waui from Nirvana, and thats just to get started....


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 2, 2014)

This is a blueberry about two weeks out, been flowering about 40 days. Gonna start flushing next watering.





Looks good so far. Very little budrot and only two caterpillars found so far. Hopefully she finishes up strong!


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 3, 2014)

ILikeKindBud said:


> Hey Rory808 and 808newb, I am also new around here and growing medically on the big Island, down in Kau. I just put some seeds in soil, white russian, Maui Waui, and fem. Happiness. Looking forward to starting a journal on here soon so we can all help each other out. The challenges growing here are much different then on the mainland and I would like to hear how you guys are handling it.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


Ya, I'm all for co-op from fellow newbs heh... maybe swap clones one day or somethin... broaden the variety. 

So I planted 9 seeds and 8 sprouted and are off and runnin. decided to sprout them direct in seedling mix instead of water. I got curious about the one that didnt break the surface, so i took a needle and started removing the soil bits above it. I uncovered the seed and the root was out and down but no stem coming up. maybe i just fucked up out of curiosity, but 8 out of 9 is a raging success on your first grow where youre really crossing your fingers. seeds are feminized. I'm watching them like a hawk and way nervous until they get stronger... The Northern Lights is the one that didnt hatch right. I'm also growing kale, chard, cilantro, etc... have an omega juicer and gunna be juicin.

Question: I just googled green harvest to see if it still exists here. I heard it was rejected, but its an annual budget right? Anyone know where I can get info on this? I'm close to Hilo and get buzzed dozens of times daily from the tourism flights to waterfalls. I'm 100% legal (once I plant the 8th outside somewhere), but curious if theyre up there.

So I bought a small submersible pump, 132 gph, and its feeding 12 emitters going to 4 pots at a time. theyre 1 gal/hr. It doesnt have to pump far so I have all kinds of pressure. Is 3 gals/hr overkill too much? I'm gunna be growing out of these 30 gallon pots and plan to get them about 5/6 feet tall...



Im using 2 T5 lights (new) to supplement sunlight. I put em outside (growing outside) when I can. Timer for 18 hours sun for cloudy days like yesterday. I also just finished a rainwater collector. took a brand new shower curtain liner piece of plastic and put a hole in the center and a 5 gallon jug under it. Gunna run it through a coffee filter just for the heck of it and use it to fill my reservoir and the mister im using for these seedlings. When should I start adding this Buddha Grow 2.0-.25-1.5 nutrient?

and I have fire ants that will show up if I leave any ant food out. Will they bother my plants? I'm thinking about having a tiny moat around all my plants anyway... Is that silly?

If anyone has tips on any of this I'm all ears. I'm just copying what I saw a friend do over 6 months last year.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 3, 2014)

Rory, you are doing hydro for your first grow? 
Fire Ants will likely find your plants, I hate using pesticides but sadly that is pretty much the only option for those bastards. Dont use pesticides on your plants just where the ants are traveling from. I use a peanut butter, xantham gum, and indoxicarb mixture that is very effective except when it is rainy.


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 3, 2014)

Rory808 said:


> Ya, I'm all for co-op from fellow newbs heh... maybe swap clones one day or somethin... broaden the variety.
> 
> So I planted 9 seeds and 8 sprouted and are off and runnin. decided to sprout them direct in seedling mix instead of water. I got curious about the one that didnt break the surface, so i took a needle and started removing the soil bits above it. I uncovered the seed and the root was out and down but no stem coming up. maybe i just fucked up out of curiosity, but 8 out of 9 is a raging success on your first grow where youre really crossing your fingers. seeds are feminized. I'm watching them like a hawk and way nervous until they get stronger... The Northern Lights is the one that didnt hatch right. I'm also growing kale, chard, cilantro, etc... have an omega juicer and gunna be juicin.
> 
> ...


Ok, lots of questions here so I'll start at the top and do my best! I like starting my seeds in water so I can see them crack. No crack then they no good. I just put all 13 of my cracked seeds in Ocean soil mix. 10 of the 13 have popped up, still waiting on 3 of them, Ill probably do the same as you and investigate VERY carefully with a pair of tweezers to see whats up hopefully they be ok!. 8 out of nine is great, especially feminized. to be technically %100 legal you can only have three plants flowering and four vegging, but seriously, how does that work? Of course that changes in January so I guess it's all the same.

I believe green harvest is still flying. This is the time of year they do fly anyways as they are mostly looking for larger outdoor commercial grows. Green harvest is the feds, so you definitely want to be careful, but as long as your under 20 plants or so with no more then a dozen flowering then you should be ok. I think they use the addresses that are on file with the state and target those houses to make sure they have the correct amount. Hopefully a lot of this changes soon with the new laws in January and the dept, of health taking over the mmj program.

Im lost on the submersible pump and what it is being used for. R u growing hydro outdoors? I have a pump for my clonebox, sounds like the same one you have even. are you pumping water to the emitters and these water the soil? Send me a pic of your setup. 30 gallon pots is definitely big enough for 5-6' plants. Do you have a cover outdoors to protect from rain when they are flowering?

Thats a cool idea for rain catchment. Be careful using that water, it could be acidic and my need to be adjusted. carful putting it in with seedlings! I would say go LIGHT with the buddha when you start to see roots, half strength to start out and see how they react.

And finally the ants! Yes they can and will mess with your plants not to mention they might attack YOU when your trying to tend to your babies. Ants don't usually directly hurt plants (except leaf-cutters) but they do mess up the soil and roots and they farm different insects, mostly aphids and scale, for their honey-dew. First thing is control, keep them out of the house and away from the foundation. I just made some ant traps using jello, honey, a raw egg and boric acid. Put all together, put into small cups and ants LOVE it, bring the boric acid back to the queen and they all die. I also sprinkle cinnamon around the stem of my plants and wherever I see ants, they hate cinnamon. Cinnamon essential oil mixed with warm water and dr.bronners peppermint is a good spray to use. A kettle of boiling water in their mounds will also push back the colony and make them think about moving to less hostile environments. You will never completely remove ants from your outdoor garden or your property, so your goal should be to keep them out of the house, make sure they aren't crawling up your plants and making residence in your soil or biting you. Tiny moat around the plants is NOT silly, but don't get complacent and think thats all you need to do. Bugs here in hawaii will ruin a plant in know time, and they carry diseases from one plant to another, so you gotta be careful!


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 3, 2014)

no time now but ill edit this by tonight with the answers... and good news... that 9th seed i screwed with just sprouted normally after i covered it back up. 2 days later than all the others. first of many lessons learned.... be patient with seeds.


finished edit:



kaloconnection said:


> Rory, you are doing hydro for your first grow?
> Fire Ants will likely find your plants, I hate using pesticides but sadly that is pretty much the only option for those bastards. Dont use pesticides on your plants just where the ants are traveling from. I use a peanut butter, xantham gum, and indoxicarb mixture that is very effective except when it is rainy.


well my setup is a tile patio 12 feet off the ground on the upper level, so that will definitely help me isolate their trails, but they come up here if i leave dog food out, so theyre out. cant i isolate with a moat? bastards cant swim...




ILikeKindBud said:


> Ok, lots of questions here so I'll start at the top and do my best!


thanks a million for all that. I'll get a pic on a day thats not pouring and post it. so ya, my 9th seed sprouted and all 9 are doing great. yay

ill have 7 plants out and sunning because thats the limit. i could have a blue card at any point. is the consensus that its worth it? if i get one, ill have it before these go outside. Right now there are only legit veggies on my grow platform...

not growing hydro, im using a closed auto drip system and dirt. 3 emitters per pot. just bought 4 misters to try but not working so far... no mist, just dribble. maybe pressure too low?

yes, i have clear corrogated plastic roof panels to protect them from the rain. i looked at a 30 gal pot today. i have 4 25 gallons and 3 20 gallons. will upgrade with a lot of other things when more $

ya so i have seedling kale plants and will try EVERYTHING im thinking about doing to my babies on them first lol, starting with rainwater. Everything seems great right now. When should I start adding the buddha? it gives a table with "seedlings" on it but.... i wont see roots, so...

man, looks like its going to take a lot of effort to keep these fire ants off em cuz theyre here alright. first encounter in my life was 4 months ago and i had my shirt off and caught a dozen quick bites across the chest when i brushed against a palm leaf. sucked.

they die real fast with raid, but of course im not taking that anywhere near my plants. will look into the things you mentioned thanks. 

here is that pic: its not completely finished thats for sure...


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 3, 2014)

separate issue... so I have to cover the rest of the open air side of the patio because the floor leaks in a place and the owner wants it roofed, so im wondering if i should put more corrugated plastic or the clear stuff they put on green houses? Its future free expansion area... gunna start building as soon as I make a decision... hopefully be done by this weekend.


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 3, 2014)

Why the drip emitters and sprayers? are they going to keeping the soil moist all the time or will you have it on some kind of timer? I think for a first few times you grow with dirt you should water by hand, you'll get a better idea of what the plants need, plus they will use more or less water depending on the weather and size of the plants. Even different strains have different watering requirements. 

The buddha would depend on what medium you put the seeds in. If you used something like foxfarm ocean floor mix or made your own you shoudn't need to fert for a few weeks. If you are using a soilless mix without amendments then I would follow the directions for seedlings. Be careful, to much could burn the plants. 

The corrugated plastic covering looks good. can't say about covering the rest from that pic, not really sure what your working with.

Yeah, ants be a bitch. Spray with 50/50 water vinegar as a barrier, or 50/50 lemon juice and water. They don't like acid obviously!

I love having my card, gives me peace of mind. I hear helicopters and don't even worry cuz I know i'm legal. Just my two cents. If you need a doctor let me know, mine is way cool!


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 3, 2014)

nah i figured id just water half of em at a time via timer and let the other half dry out so the roots spread right? im clueless as to whats best, emitters or misters, but just experimenting. I'm all ears if theres a standard out there...

Sounds like I dont need to fertilize for a few weeks then, thanks.

i have a lemon tree that has more lemons than i could possibly use, so ill use that thanks

ya pm me a hook up if ya got one on the card thanks


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 7, 2014)

successful transplant from seedling tray to cups. Think from now on I'll just go right to the cups. poked several holes in bottom for drainage obviously. As you can see from the pic, the 4 on the right (all same species) are shorter than the other 4 on the left, which are all different species. I had them in a stubby L pattern and the light hit one side better than the perpendicular side, so I rearranged em to all be in a row and have 2 T5's on em to supplement natural sunlight. made the cup holder out of a package one of the lights came in. labeled with clothes pins. light is 4 - 5 inches away from top of plants.

god this is so damn exciting... feels like caveman building a fire... come on baby...


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 7, 2014)

Heads up Big Islanders, Green Harvest is flying this week and doing number checks (illegal if you ask me). Make sure you are within your numbers.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 7, 2014)

Some flower porn for this friday. Bodhi's Lemon Zinger.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2014)

Aloha hello Big Islanders.

I finally got the Keys to my new house in KAU. I won't be growing right away until I get signed up to do so. I will be lurking here though.


----------



## TheGreekone (Nov 9, 2014)

nitro harley said:


> Aloha hello Big Islanders.
> 
> I finally got the Keys to my new house in KAU. I won't be growing right away until I get signed up to do so. I will be lurking here though.


I have mixed emotions about med cards. Especially after this weekend's greenharvest activity. Those assholes circled my house low and slow trying to look in my greenhouse from all angles twice last week. 
I think getting " signed up" is putting your name and address on their list of next people to be harassed on the next numbers count they do.


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 9, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Heads up Big Islanders, Green Harvest is flying this week and doing number checks (illegal if you ask me). Make sure you are within your numbers.



Thanks for the head's up, though I'm a legal grower as hard as it is sometimes. How do you know when they're here or where they are? I also had a chopper fly pretty low and hang out for a while, but I didn't look outside because there's been so many lava activity helicopters around it didn't really phase me too much. It did cross my mind at the time though. 
I know you all will think I'm crazy to toss out four 9', finished, full of bud plants because we maxed out what we could have per medical card but I did. I could of been set and not had to grow for a very long time if we didn't have a 3 oz limit each. I did get to choose and pick what to keep from each plant, but, I hated to throw the plants in a pile to rot away. 

I don't usually let my plants get that big, so I haven't had to do that before. However, I'd rather do that and have too much at harvest than to get a bunch of bud rot, mold, thin material that I wouldn't be able to keep anyway. Seems like the laws don't take into consideration the amount of time to fully grow or all the things that could possibly go wrong to ruin a crop. I do understand the amounts set are to prevent the sale etc.

Anyway, I don't know why I wrote all this.


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 9, 2014)

Stay safe everyone! Hopefully next year with the medical program switching over to the department of health instead of public safety we will have less teaming up with the green harvest peepers. Hopefully the health dept. will respect are privacy a little more and not share info with the feds. Wishful thinking I suppose ...


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 9, 2014)

noticing some various imperfections with my seedlings and took short, very close up videos of each of them if anyone wants to play "guess the mistake(s) this Vcard rookie is making"


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 9, 2014)

This blows my mind that we waste money flying around checking on people growing and counting plants.. Spend that money going after wife beaters and child molesters.. GEEZ 
Sorry I'll calm down now and some some bubba K..


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 10, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Thanks for the head's up, though I'm a legal grower as hard as it is sometimes. How do you know when they're here or where they are? I also had a chopper fly pretty low and hang out for a while, but I didn't look outside because there's been so many lava activity helicopters around it didn't really phase me too much. It did cross my mind at the time though.


It's pretty much word of mouth, dirtboy said he got a visit at his place by the NED asking to do a compliance check and he let them in his greenhouse to count plants. They used to have a pretty up to date thread on icmag of when GH was flying but no one has posted in it in a while.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 10, 2014)

Rory808 said:


> noticing some various imperfections with my seedlings and took short, very close up videos of each of them if anyone wants to play "guess the mistake(s) this Vcard rookie is making"
> 
> What kind of soil are you using? If you are using bagged soil it may be a little too abundant in nutrients for seedlings and you may want to consider cutting it with some peat moss or vermiculite. Seeds are self-sustaining for the first few weeks and don't need any ferts for those first weeks. The seedlings look fine for that stage...sometimes they come out a little haggard but eventually sort themselves out.


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 10, 2014)

More perlite in the soil Rory. Kaloconnect nailed it, premix soil has plenty of nutes and seedlings don't need much. Also possible overwatering? At that stage in that big of containers I would say 5-7 days between waterings depending on conditions. It's equally important for the roots to get air, and they can grow to find water in the bottom of the container.


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 10, 2014)

ya bagged soil. 2 weeks from sprout is in 3 or 4 days, so ill leave em alone until then. i have some more perlite left over and can mix more into their permanent pots.

overwatering was def an issue. ive left em alone for 36 hours, got them in 3 or 4 hours of direct sun last 2 days and theyre doin great. leaves are growing great, yellowing almost gone, wilting halted... 2 nodes in... thanks both of ya...


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 10, 2014)

Lemon zinger

Grimace OG by Archive Seedbank


----------



## TheGreekone (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody else notice that gh used a blue hawaii helicopter on that last mission?


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 11, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> It's pretty much word of mouth, dirtboy said he got a visit at his place by the NED asking to do a compliance check and he let them in his greenhouse to count plants. They used to have a pretty up to date thread on icmag of when GH was flying but no one has posted in it in a while.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow, I just learned that GH teams with medical program. Checking to see who has more than 7? My tax dollars at work?


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the interesting news.


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 15, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Wow, I just learned that GH teams with medical program. Checking to see who has more than 7? My tax dollars at work?


You mean they use the same chopper? or Medics count your plants while they're rolling you out of your house? How are they teaming with the medics? Money wise?

Just wondering.... Not being cocky or anything..... I was reading back what I wrote and noticed it could be read in that manner and cause some unpleasant grief should my reasons for asking be misunderstood.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, my neighbor told me that they actually fly around to check if med growers are keeping within their limits. They flew over his house even though his brother who has the card had moved elsewhere. It seems like a very costly compliance program if thats the case. 
I'm thinking that the overtime pay and contracts make the MJ compliance complex a self filfilling entity. Good for the economy if it is Fed Money. Excuse me for rambling. Thoughts can be dangerous. But, it ain't illegal yet.


----------



## Edenpakalolo (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome thread, so much info on growing in the islands! Excited to get some big yields!


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Thanks for the head's up, though I'm a legal grower as hard as it is sometimes. How do you know when they're here or where they are? I also had a chopper fly pretty low and hang out for a while, but I didn't look outside because there's been so many lava activity helicopters around it didn't really phase me too much. It did cross my mind at the time though.
> I know you all will think I'm crazy to toss out four 9', finished, full of bud plants because we maxed out what we could have per medical card but I did. I could of been set and not had to grow for a very long time if we didn't have a 3 oz limit each. I did get to choose and pick what to keep from each plant, but, I hated to throw the plants in a pile to rot away.
> 
> I don't usually let my plants get that big, so I haven't had to do that before. However, I'd rather do that and have too much at harvest than to get a bunch of bud rot, mold, thin material that I wouldn't be able to keep anyway. Seems like the laws don't take into consideration the amount of time to fully grow or all the things that could possibly go wrong to ruin a crop. I do understand the amounts set are to prevent the sale etc.
> ...


Well, thanks for your contribution. Do you have any experience with or information on actual compliance enforcement? My understanding was that an initiative was passed in Hawaii County for low level MJ issues to be executed as the lowest priority for HPD. I heard that that law set the threshold at 24 plants. If true then it seems that our tax dollars are being wasted looking at the 7 plant rule for Med growers. Is it a State compliance vs County thing? So, is GH a state or county thing? Sorry for rambling - I find these things interesting.


----------



## kaiopua (Nov 17, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Thanks for the head's up, though I'm a legal grower as hard as it is sometimes. How do you know when they're here or where they are? I also had a chopper fly pretty low and hang out for a while, but I didn't look outside because there's been so many lava activity helicopters around it didn't really phase me too much. It did cross my mind at the time though.
> I know you all will think I'm crazy to toss out four 9', finished, full of bud plants because we maxed out what we could have per medical card but I did. I could of been set and not had to grow for a very long time if we didn't have a 3 oz limit each. I did get to choose and pick what to keep from each plant, but, I hated to throw the plants in a pile to rot away.
> 
> I don't usually let my plants get that big, so I haven't had to do that before. However, I'd rather do that and have too much at harvest than to get a bunch of bud rot, mold, thin material that I wouldn't be able to keep anyway. Seems like the laws don't take into consideration the amount of time to fully grow or all the things that could possibly go wrong to ruin a crop. I do understand the amounts set are to prevent the sale etc.
> ...


Shhhh.....I suppose that they contract local Helicopter companies. I've also heard you can look out for their vehicles staying at a local hotel in your area. For example KMC. It would be nice to know where all the leaks are.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow... How very interesting. Oni Pa'a.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Lemon zingerView attachment 3291166
> 
> Grimace OG by Archive SeedbankView attachment 3291169 View attachment 3291168


Mmmmm.... Lovely.... Ono ke 'oe honihoni.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 18, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Well, thanks for your contribution. Do you have any experience with or information on actual compliance enforcement? My understanding was that an initiative was passed in Hawaii County for low level MJ issues to be executed as the lowest priority for HPD. I heard that that law set the threshold at 24 plants. If true then it seems that our tax dollars are being wasted looking at the 7 plant rule for Med growers. Is it a State compliance vs County thing? So, is GH a state or county thing? Sorry for rambling - I find these things interesting.


Howzit kupihea?

GH is a state and fed thing so local county ordinances don't affect them, but I've never heard of anybody getting busted on the B.I. for 24 plants or less. They might get their plants cut, but I haven't heard of an arrest for 24 plants since the Lowest Law Enforment Priority went into effect, so even though GH is state and fed I think they are flexible enough to not arrest you for that amount. Just my observation, don't hold me to it if GH has a bad day and arrests somebody on here for 24 plants, ha ha.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 18, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Howzit kupihea?
> 
> GH is a state and fed thing so local county ordinances don't affect them, but I've never heard of anybody getting busted on the B.I. for 24 plants or less. They might get their plants cut, but I haven't heard of an arrest for 24 plants since the Lowest Law Enforment Priority went into effect, so even though GH is state and fed I think they are flexible enough to not arrest you for that amount. Just my observation, don't hold me to it if GH has a bad day and arrests somebody on here for 24 plants, ha ha.



Mahalo rikdabrick, I'd love to let the girls have full Hawaiian sun. I've just got to develop enough privacy in my very small yard. Most from Island of Hawaii have large lots. Not me but I'm working on it! Aloha.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 18, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> Howzit kupihea?
> 
> GH is a state and fed thing so local county ordinances don't affect them, but I've never heard of anybody getting busted on the B.I. for 24 plants or less. They might get their plants cut, but I haven't heard of an arrest for 24 plants since the Lowest Law Enforment Priority went into effect, so even though GH is state and fed I think they are flexible enough to not arrest you for that amount. Just my observation, don't hold me to it if GH has a bad day and arrests somebody on here for 24 plants, ha ha.


The Lowest Level enforcement for MMJ on the BI was a total farce and was over-ruled by a Judge because county law does not trump state law. It was just a total waste of time by county council, which is usually the case when they try to pass laws. 
I have one card for my property. I follow the rules outside, so they have absolutely no reason to want to enter my home without a warrant. 
As the law states, anytime you are over your numbers, your status as a medical grower gets thrown out and the consequences are basically dependent on the mood of the person who is asking. Like Rik was saying, you never hear of people getting busted for less than 24 but that really is a risk you have to be willing to take. I personally would rather not want to find out.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 18, 2014)

Kalo, this law was overruled twice and then appealed to the state supreme court last i heard. Has the supreme court made a further decision on this?


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 18, 2014)

Last I heard was they appealed and lost and were planning to take it to the supreme court but I havent heard any developments on that. I'm not even sure if the supreme court would hear the case, since its kind of obvious the county ordinance holds no ground over state law.

I think Ruggles might be too focused on suing the county/state to get his plants back to bother with appealing the lowest enforcement law.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 18, 2014)

The supreme court agreed to hear it according to this article. Check what Ruggles says about Home Rule in the article. I don't have much faith in our judicial process.

http://bigislandnow.com/2014/06/05/supreme-court-to-consider-lowest-priority-mj-lawsuit/

Went to Ruggles house awhile back and cruised with him for the day. Nice guy, hope he pulls this off.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 18, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> The Lowest Level enforcement for MMJ on the BI was a total farce and was over-ruled by a Judge because county law does not trump state law. It was just a total waste of time by county council, which is usually the case when they try to pass laws.
> I have one card for my property. I follow the rules outside, so they have absolutely no reason to want to enter my home without a warrant.
> As the law states, anytime you are over your numbers, your status as a medical grower gets thrown out and the consequences are basically dependent on the mood of the person who is asking. Like Rik was saying, you never hear of people getting busted for less than 24 but that really is a risk you have to be willing to take. I personally would rather not want to find out.



Thanks kaloconnection, true enough. Aloha


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm.That is an interesting point on the "home rule." Hadn't heard that angle. 
I hope he wins too, it would benefit us all...puna definitely needs the resources spent elsewhere, vacant homes are getting ransacked left and right...


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 19, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> Hmm.That is an interesting point on the "home rule." Hadn't heard that angle.
> I hope he wins too, it would benefit us all...puna definitely needs the resources spent elsewhere, vacant homes are getting ransacked left and right...


You got that right kalo... My place was pillaged about a month ago by some batu chronics. Few houses on my street have been vacant and they have more holes in the walls, broken windows, trash, etc. every time I pass by. Nice plants BTW.

ATM, I'm just hoping Pele doesn't pay me a visit...

I haven't posted in a while; howsit everyone!


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 19, 2014)

That sucks Hiloreign, hope they didnt get you too bad. I know the feeling, and its horrible and makes you not trust anyone. 

When we were looking at houses over the summer, a couple of them out in a puna were just totally looted. 
Everything gone, catchment tank, water heater, kitchen counter, bathroom vanity's, etc. just gutted. We were pretty much over buying a house out there because of that plus the drive since we both work in Hilo.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Hilo R, 
Hope all is good besides the chicken shit chicken heads. Did you guys move out? Looks the like the lava slowed up for now, had enough of that crapt.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Kalo, I saw you had some Gu~ gear, what all did you grab and are ya gonna run any if it outside?


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 19, 2014)

Yea some places are terrible. One place was gutted and even lit on fire... I have zero respect for the scum out here, gotta have prime hide-and-seek skills with ganja because someone's ALWAYS fucking playing around... Though on the same token there are a lot of really nice and warm people that live out this way. 

Personally, I understand the drive, my old lady does it everyday and the other day ended up sitting in traffic for 2 hours waiting for construction. 

Hope you found a sick spot without crackheads and thieves yet, plenty sun...


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 19, 2014)

@Surfd: What's up my friend... It's all good over here. Not too concerned about the lava as I'm not very close to it... Though you never really know. I was able to start poppin' seeds again recently so I'm stoked about that. Bunch of random MNS seeds that I pollen chucked myself. 

Howsit going with you? Last I saw you were about to rock the roof off of a greenhouse with swami gear.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2014)

Going pretty good, just a lot of quality time with my chickens. Rocking all sorts of shit in the GH, cut down one of Swami's Cascadian Frosts and still smoking on it....it is about a 6. 
How the yard going? Farming some good shit? A lot more sun after the hurricane? Lol


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 19, 2014)

Good to hear from you. The yard has been progressing slowly, most things are keiki and/or stunted being planted right into the red cinder... Also, I've been everywhere but where I should've been these past few months(doing work in the yard). I've been getting back into it, starting up my compost piles again and turning like hell... Still hurtin' with these albizia looming over my property. Some of them came down during the hurricane, some are now leaning on others. Ready to bite down and pay someone to do it for me, maybe another hurricane will help me out rofl. 

What kind birds you got running around? I'm definitely getting some soon... I would like to put up a fence first though and get some livestock guardian dogs. A lot of strays where I'm at that will snatch my birds.

What else you got besides the Swami gear? I'm almost hurting to know what you prefer... I'm so new to "genetics" that I'm barely even allowed to have an opinion about them Lol.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 19, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Kalo, I saw you had some Gu~ gear, what all did you grab and are ya gonna run any if it outside?


I got the Gorilla Glue #4, Forum GSC, and White Master Kush. Doing the GG#4 now, gonna run everything outdoor...just popped some oregon lemons, sky lotus, and couple kosher kush beans my friend gifted me before he passed away earlier this year. 
I want to get some chickens going, house came with small coop...not sure how the neighbors would feel about it yet.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2014)

Right on Hilo, been too fucking hot to work in the yard anyway, only getting nice now. Albizias are such a pain, I liked how that guy cleared his lot down by Geo-thermal and put in his airstream. Lol. 
I got 4 reds and 2 orpingtons. Started with 10, my dog got 3 and I accidentally took one out with a rock. They just started laying a week ago, first eggs were strong. He he. Hens are pretty quiet, but they do get bitchy and loud sometimes....like most women. 
Not running much commercial seeds any more, but more made by friends.
A couple shots from today.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 19, 2014)

@Kalo, well if there were chickens there before, a few should be OK, right? 

Those crosses sound danks, let us know how they do. I might sign up for his next round of testers with the Stardawg male. I wanna try something from Archive with the Memory Loss male, should be better than just a FO OG dad. You gonna build a little greenhouse?


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 19, 2014)

@SurfdYour plants are loving life and that GH is wicked! I need to build one of those ASAP. Sounds like sweet deals with the hook-up seeds too.

Do you get amendments locally or online? I've been lazy to do much searching but I know garden exchange had a decent selection last I looked...

@kalo I say go for the chickens. After some fresh eggs or a succulent chicken dinner, nearly any neighbor shouldn't have anything to complain about!


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 20, 2014)

Morning, yeah the GH will keep the water of ya plants, but they have their own set of challenges. Still working on making all my own amendments/soil, been using the chicken and rabbit manures and compost EWC as well as comfrey but still have to buy stuff like neem and alfalfa and minerals. 
Garden Ex. is killer and the folks are nice, just too frigging expensive. Ohana is pretty good, but I got a personal beef with the owner so I don't go in there much. I buy a big bag of alfalfa cubes from Dels, and order pretty much everything else. I order my soluble kelp from kelp4less.com and nutrients/neem from Build-a-soil.com.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 20, 2014)

New and old guys still here and Mo too lol.. Healthy looking plants Surf. Been wet here and more today.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for that. I've been ordering from BaS also. Ohana pissed me off initially, mostly because of my own ignorance, but I've pretty much stopped going there because of all the bottle feeding. 

As we speak my plants are sitting out in the rain, in fact, I get mad every time I hear it start to rain lol. 

It looks like your GH cover extends to the ground? Does that work better in terms of humidity rather than one with open or screened sides? I realize you'd have to circulate air somehow.

Sounds like you are well on your way to a self-sustainable grow, right on. I gotta get my neem tree in a better spot and take care of it, I bet composting its fruit would make an excellent amendment.. IDK what happened to that SeanDawg guy, but he harvested his own seaweed as an amendment and I still want to know what kind. 

Hope Pele doesn't ruin any of your plans.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 20, 2014)

My GH has screen on the sides and end with a screen door. It does hold humidity and airflow is stifled, but it keeps some bugs out. The bugs that do make it in are predator free and tend to take off(mites, aphids) so extra care has to be taken as with any synthetic environment. 
A simple cover might be all you need.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 20, 2014)

It's always fun to play god in a controlled environment lol. I'm putting up a tent soon hopefully for the aquaponics setup. I just have to remember not to plant up to 30gal smart pots that are impossible to carry wet and there will be extra room under that tent. Kind of excited to see how the mj plants like the AP water.

Anyone else run aquaponics? Perhaps mj in AP?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 20, 2014)

Aquaponics, after solar that my next project. I gonna build my fish tank so I can get drunk and go fishing at home. Lol

The BioDome of Love, looking kinda empty right now.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 20, 2014)

Lmao. Visiting family in the mainland and an uncle has a 125k gal in-ground pond stocked with catfish and bluegill. Some great times were had sharing their backyard herb and booze while catching and frying up some catfish... They were inspiring people to say the least. I also picked up two 300gal stock tanks on sale at dels and just got my pumps in the mail. Going to run a simple setup with just one tank at first and expanding into the other tank as the system matures. 

Jealous as hell of that GH, I was trying to see how many ganja plants I could find haha...


----------



## TheGreekone (Nov 21, 2014)

HiloReign said:


> It's always fun to play god in a controlled environment lol. I'm putting up a tent soon hopefully for the aquaponics setup. I just have to remember not to plant up to 30gal smart pots that are impossible to carry wet and there will be extra room under that tent. Kind of excited to see how the mj plants like the AP water.
> 
> Anyone else run aquaponics? Perhaps mj in AP?


I read that you dont get the proper flowering nutrients in the aquaponics systems, and adding them in is not good for your fish. So maybe just keep your cannabis seperate from the system and water with the aquaponic water when desired.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 21, 2014)

The house we just bought has an old in-ground pool in the yard. Theres water in it, underneath all the grass that growing out of it. I thought of turning it into a giant aquaponics set-up or some kind of fish pond...but that wont be happening for at least a year or so. 

Also been checking out these guys blog where they just framed up the top half of a greenhouse around their pool and the deep end is an aquaponics system and they grow all their food in the shallow end. Kinda cool. I havent studied aquaponics too much...my buddy on Oahu was growing some MJ out of his but his plants were super tiny, like harvest 4 grams tiny.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 21, 2014)

@TheGreekone I don't mean to be a smartass but it has been done with excellent results. There are examples scattered about the internet, though I'm talking about personal experience. I assume you mean adding chemical nutrients when you say it's not good for my fish, otherwise it's as easy as making tea. Don't get me wrong though, that fish tank water is going to be used all over the garden...

@kalo Your new location sounds great, my friend. So does that AP pool, ingenuity indeed. 

  

All I've got going on ATM, bugs have been ravenous...


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 21, 2014)

Good day at the mailbox.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## HiloReign (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet haul dude. 

I'm looking for some hardy outdoor strains. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rookie808 (Nov 22, 2014)

excuse the interruption... just posting some day 23 plants that are havin some probs, looking for advice: (by the way, i left them outside in the dark and drizzle rain for 4 hours, so i overwatered the F outta em and thats when the leaves started showing hungry bug work too, about 4 days ago... they spring back under the sun and lights, but ya, i need to get rid of these pests somehow... and wilting... havent watered em much in the last week, just one good soaking, plus that unplanned rain. thanks any and all.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

When sativas sleep at night they droop. Freaked me out the first time I experienced it.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 23, 2014)

Rookie808 said:


> excuse the interruption... just posting some day 23 plants that are havin some probs, looking for advice: (by the way, i left them outside in the dark and drizzle rain for 4 hours, so i overwatered the F outta em and thats when the leaves started showing hungry bug work too, about 4 days ago... they spring back under the sun and lights, but ya, i need to get rid of these pests somehow... and wilting... havent watered em much in the last week, just one good soaking, plus that unplanned rain. thanks any and all.


What's up rookie808, your plants have minor damage but they will be fine... Just keep the bugs in check, I'd look at neem foliar applications and/or AACT. There are too many factors involved for me to recommend anything definitive, but I also recommend growing organically if you don't already. Healthy plants with an active soil food web are naturally more resistant to diseases and pests.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 23, 2014)

Where did you find those coastal seed beans, btw surfd?


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 23, 2014)

From Coastal. They only sell their seeds in Santa Cruz, but I test for them so he hooked a brother up.
Puna Budder(M) x Strawberry Cough
x Headband
x Girl Scout Cookies
Big Sir Holy Weed x Headband
x Green Crack
x Purple Corinto
These seeds have already hit water.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 23, 2014)

Plants look OK Rookie, remove the leaves with damage, the leaf miner is inside the leaf still. Get your watering and feeding tightened up and you on.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 23, 2014)

Nnniiiiccceee. Kagyu has been dropping nuggets here and there on LOS and the plants look amazing. I was jealous of your operation before but damnit that seed selection hits it home.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

What - no Blue Dream?


----------



## Rookie808 (Nov 24, 2014)

HiloReign said:


> What's up rookie808, your plants have minor damage but they will be fine... Just keep the bugs in check, I'd look at neem foliar applications and/or AACT. There are too many factors involved for me to recommend anything definitive, but I also recommend growing organically if you don't already. Healthy plants with an active soil food web are naturally more resistant to diseases and pests.


thanks. ya im going organic. currently looking for the right microbes and beneficial fungi. going to pick up some neem based foliar spray.



SurfdOut said:


> Plants look OK Rookie, remove the leaves with damage, the leaf miner is inside the leaf still. Get your watering and feeding tightened up and you on.


damaged leaves removed, thanks  got an idea where i can learn about feeding/watering schedules unique to this climate (hilo area)?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

The plants should tell you what they like. Make sure that the roots get good drainage. Cloth pots are the best. They are harder to use in dry climates because you must water more often to avoid dry soil. I prefer the #7 smart pots. However, you can use garden screen and make any size you want like one of the members here did. He made an eight foot long planter with 2x4s and garden cloth. His grow was killa!

Soil can be anything from sand to clay and every combination in between. Compost, compost teas, worm compost, and local forest soil are all great foods. I wish I knew what the Kula farmers used back in the day to grow those Maui onions and potatoes. Maui's Chinese farmers have mad skills!


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 24, 2014)

Watering depends on a ton of factors and was an aspect of growing I didn't pay as much attention to as I should have.

I'd like to help you, but I've watered by feel since as long as I can remember. I'm still convinced that my watering timing/amounts are definitely NOT optimal.

Though, for smaller potted plants I keep a bucket half way full with water and dunk pots in there till the water level is the same as the top of the soil. I wait til the water has penetrated the surface of my medium til I pull them out of the water and sit them over another bucket to drain into. Even watering, if nothing else. 


Any big islanders with soil building plants? I'm looking for mostly perennials, N-fixers and native Hawaiian plants. I live on lava rock and cinder and would like to develop my property from the ground up. I'd love to trade but unfortunately don't have much of anything to offer (besides money).


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 24, 2014)

What are you looking for in particular? 
You sound like the perfect candidate for a hugelkultur. Basically you just throw some soil over a pile of logs from a tree you just fell and it becomes an instant raised bed. The decomposing tree creates the perfect microbial environment. 
I'm going to try it soon, I've been discovering many piles of old wood in my yard and been generating new piles even quicker.


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 24, 2014)

Rookie808 said:


> thanks. ya im going organic. currently looking for the right microbes and beneficial fungi. going to pick up some neem based foliar spray.
> 
> 
> 
> damaged leaves removed, thanks  got an idea where i can learn about feeding/watering schedules unique to this climate (hilo area)?


Dont look too hard, Im pretty sure theres only a couple of companies actually producing mycorhizal inoculants but there are many that are repackaging it, adding a cartoon character and some filler (i.e. great white) and selling it for astronomical prices. I use mykos and azos by extreme gardening, buildasoil has a good option on their site. 

Also, only use 100% cold pressed neem by dynagro or ahimsa organics. Anything not cold-pressed is not worth your money. You will need to emulsify with something like silica to get it to mix with water properly.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Great tip! I use hot water and coco wet (soap). I need to get some neem cake.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 24, 2014)

I got a bed with a bunch of tree logs in there. It produced well and held lots of moisture despite my red cinder being above and below... Tons of mushrooms have popped up since it had been going for about a year. I'll try get some pictures going... I have another mound made in much the same fashion that's doing me well.

Nonetheless I appreciate the advice kalo. Also thanks for expanding on the neem spray. Emulsifying it with silica helps a ton. The foliar will remain in contact with the sprayed surface longer.

In particular, nothing really. I want to fix as much nitrogen as possible but i get a kick out of planting natives,


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 25, 2014)

man, i got a (nuther) problem. So im prepping my soil even tho my girls arenet even a foot tall and realize that the 5 pots i prepped 3 weeks ago and have been sitting on the patio (floor is 10 feet off the ground, and i make a mix of my own soil btw) and they all have red ants in them. son of a Fin B... i sprayed off the pots and they keep coming out the holes. i put some fire ant grains on the floor and placed the pot over them. i havent sprayed anywhere near anything ever. thats the best i got with what i have here now.

am i screwed? do i have to toss it and do over? does anyone place their pots in a tray that will create a moat around their plants to prevent these f$&#s from getting in?

thanks. this place is overrun with fire ants and we keep our kitchens and garbage spotless because of it. thanks for any tips


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 25, 2014)

Can you dump the pots into a wheelbarrow and turn the soil until they leave?


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 25, 2014)

Fire ants suck, I am plagued by them (and am typically stung by them) just about everyday in my yard. For what it's worth:

Wherever I find black ants, I don't find fire ants. (I don't know why)

Amending with neem (in my experience) has helped to shoo them out of my soil mix. 

Tea tree oil feels nice after sticking your hand into a fire ant hell.
I've also found that the more "mature" my soil was, the less ants I found. Good luck with your ants and please come back and let us know if you find a solution...


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 26, 2014)

after researching, i found this stuff: any experience?

this one suggests soaking the soil in "seven"
TREATMENT OF POTTED PLANTS INFESTED WITH LITTLE FIRE ANT:
http://www.littlefireants.com/LFA Fact sheet 1.2.pdf
(i have no idea how that will affect a cannabis plant)


I'm buying trays today to keep my pots in. Gunna keep them filled with soapy water:
http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-features/controlling-spread-little-fire-ants

"For minimally infested areas that are shipping products, soaps and detergents can help prevent ants from traveling on fruit, vegetables or flowers. Any crop that can be safely immersed in cold soapy water for up to 15 minutes can be treated by this method. Since soaps break the surface tension of water, ants can’t float on soapy water or survive in the air bubbles. Soap also disrupts the ant’s protective cuticle layer causing them to drown quickly in the soapy water.

Agitating ¼ teaspoon of liquid soap or detergent per gallon of cold water and completely submerging the commodity in the solution for 15 minutes will kill the ants and they can then be washed off with clean, clear water. This technique is not recommended for sensitive commodities or those that are bruised, cut or torn. Treated products must be placed in a little fire ant-free holding area to prevent further contamination. A moat of soapy water can serve as a barrier. Placing table legs in a container of soapy water can prevent ants from crawling up them and re-infesting clean products."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

aluminum cast of fire ant nest. fuuuuu....


----------



## Rory808 (Nov 27, 2014)

so just as an update: good news

the ants seem to have disappeared. i replanted 2 of the pots and couldnt find a red ant anywhere. i even bought off-white work gloves so theyd be easy to see before they jumped onto my wrist and started gettin all amazon on me. so they mustve bailed. ill check the other 2 tomorrow. if i see any real problems, from what ive researched, a boiling water drench will do the trick. in the process of getting moats...

as for my leaf miner problem, its completely gone. cut out the infected areas and bought some sticky traps just to see what they would catch and they work great. wish i knew what species i was looking at. im lookin at em though a 40 - 60x microscope too. pretty crazy.

put a light light misty neem coat on top and undersides this morning. first ever.

started my feeding schedule and dayum did they light up after that. 7 very healthy, happy lookin plants here growin like theres no tomorrow. this is also in part to learning how to water correctly via this thread. 

so ya in short, problems fixed alls good, thanks.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 28, 2014)

Right on Rory, thanks for the update and all the info. Being proactive with neem/silica foliar has been very effective for me (when I'm not too lazy to do it LOL) in terms of pests/disease.


----------



## Rory808 (Dec 1, 2014)

thanks HiloReign. I didnt even know about "silica" until you mentioned it. learned, gunna get some.

also, ive been learning about fungi (mycology) like crazy lately cuz im a nerd like that and wonder if anyone can point me to anything that would have to do with any symbiotic relationship between any fungi and cannabis, beyond the mycorrhizal (awesome stuff).

for instance, Paul Stamets is a guy (quirky dude) on youtube (video is called Paul Stamets - the future is fungi [how to save the planet]) whos come up with an ant bait (yes he mentions fire ants specifically) that will attack with a fungus that is spread by and grows within the ants eventually killing them. anyone?

the subject of the plant/fungi relationship is a trip (literally sometimes) and the field is generally speaking, vastly underdeveloped. anyone knows of links to help steer me, im all eyes.


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 1, 2014)

The book "teaming with microbes" is an absolute must IMO. I strongly suggest joining the forums at Livingorganicsoil.org, it's a literal treasure trove for the kind of information you're seeking. There are many threads with in-depth knowledge on MANY subjects. There is A LOT to cover and I personally recommend starting with the term Soil Food Web. I'm not sure if that forum is open to public but if you go over there and sign up, you can use my username (Steward) as a reference.

Good luck, you're headed in the right direction.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 1, 2014)

Rory808 said:


> after researching, i found this stuff: any experience?
> 
> this one suggests soaking the soil in "seven"
> TREATMENT OF POTTED PLANTS INFESTED WITH LITTLE FIRE ANT:
> ...


----------



## Rory808 (Dec 1, 2014)

HiloReign said:


> The book "teaming with microbes" is an absolute must IMO. I strongly suggest joining the forums at Livingorganicsoil.org, it's a literal treasure trove for the kind of information you're seeking. There are many threads with in-depth knowledge on MANY subjects. There is A LOT to cover and I personally recommend starting with the term Soil Food Web. I'm not sure if that forum is open to public but if you go over there and sign up, you can use my username (Steward) as a reference.
> 
> Good luck, you're headed in the right direction.


gold. paydirt. eureka, etc.... thanks! if i didnt have to bounce right now id check it, but later tonight...

this virgin grow of mine is just puttin the biggest smile on my face. ill pull up a chair and watch these things grow multiple times a day. another feeding today, ph balanced... the lights spread out because theyre now about 6 - 8 inches wide. look healthy as shlt. primo seeds from amsterdamn so stoked about em... and cant wait to weld my eyes on all that soil food web stuff and get addicted to all this in depth nature i either forgot or never knew. thanks again


----------



## Rory808 (Dec 2, 2014)

random... did some searching here for threads about when to transplant, and im guessing im about due? started in 12 oz cups, now in 1 gallon, ending up in 25 and 30 gallon pots. the pots theyre in now are about 6 inches across i guess. i had em out today for a bit of the first decent sunshine hilo has seen in over a week. theyre going into the pot below them in the picture... going to add mychorizzal or however you spell that whenever i do this... any other tips? the transplant from seedling to these went fine, but ya final home coming up and i know nothing practically...


also, found this. was interesting from a guy who knows the stuff so well, he sells his own formula. im unaffiliated of course...


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 3, 2014)

TheGreekone said:


> I have mixed emotions about med cards. Especially after this weekend's greenharvest activity. Those assholes circled my house low and slow trying to look in my greenhouse from all angles twice last week.
> I think getting " signed up" is putting your name and address on their list of next people to be harassed on the next numbers count they do.


Let me try and put it in perspective for everyone. AS history points out, anybody in power who is set to lose that power usually runs amok in their last days of power. AS NED will be handing the program over to the Dept. Of Health after the first of the year . So they are putting the screws to us one last time! Things should die down after that! The DEpt. Of Health won't be flying and checking out of gardens. After all the Dept. of Health has been running the Needle Exchange program on Oahu for around ten years or more, and they have never checked up on the junkies that come and grab needles. It makes sense to have your card after the first of the year for sure!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Progress!

The triploid baby is a male:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Dec 5, 2014)

Ya they was flying over my house today back and forth for a while really low. I'm wondering if NED will still be enforcing compliance. Can't wait till the first so I don't have to keep track of what's mature and what's not by their definition


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 5, 2014)

Plants look good Rory, nice size pot you going up to also. Though the next time you pop beans and stick em in the dirt, that is when you should be adding mycorrhizae. They take a bit to become established and the earlier the introduction, the better.

Thanks for the insight Puna!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2014)

Puna Bud said:


> Let me try and put it in perspective for everyone. AS history points out, anybody in power who is set to lose that power usually runs amok in their last days of power. AS NED will be handing the program over to the Dept. Of Health after the first of the year . So they are putting the screws to us one last time! Things should die down after that! The DEpt. Of Health won't be flying and checking out of gardens. After all the Dept. of Health has been running the Needle Exchange program on Oahu for around ten years or more, and they have never checked up on the junkies that come and grab needles. It makes sense to have your card after the first of the year for sure!


They are still flying over you guys? That sucks

My buddy lived in volcano for years. I've been visiting him many times, where out of the blue, you hear the chopper coming. We then start shuffling the plants around. That sucks they still fly them things. Sorry


----------



## Rory808 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Hilo, I'll do that next time for sure...

transplanted today. virgin grower. the center light is a 125w 2700K cfl and the outer are 45w 6500K T5s. got myco in direct contact with roots, diatomaceous earth on top, and azomite worked in whole pot. All are in root bags except one in a plastic pot just for comparison on final product. 
If anyone has tips on this setup, I'm all ears.


----------



## 808newb (Dec 9, 2014)

Just ordered for upcoming season from world of seeds their pure origin collection, supposed to be all untouched landrace sativas. 20 beans for $45 plus shipping. What do y'all think? Think this will solve most of my mold and bot problems?

20 seeds per pack

5 Seeds Columbia Gold
5 Seeds Kilimanjaro
5 Seeds South African Kwazulu
5 Seeds Wild Thailand
Exclusive collection of five seeds of each world of seeds sativa varieties.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 10, 2014)

Rory808 said:


> random... did some searching here for threads about when to transplant, and im guessing im about due? started in 12 oz cups, now in 1 gallon, ending up in 25 and 30 gallon pots. the pots theyre in now are about 6 inches across i guess. i had em out today for a bit of the first decent sunshine hilo has seen in over a week. theyre going into the pot below them in the picture... going to add mychorizzal or however you spell that whenever i do this... any other tips? the transplant from seedling to these went fine, but ya final home coming up and i know nothing practically...
> View attachment 3305692


You're plants are looking happy Rory, good job 




Mohican said:


> Progress!
> 
> The triploid baby is a male:
> 
> ...


Howzit Mo? What's a triploid? Is it something you would want to do some breeding with? And on an unrelated note, do you ever make it back to Maui to visit?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

I am hoping I will be there in May or June. Depends on the new job.

Triploid is three sets of DNA instead of the usual two. I don't know whether the three branch structure is actually a triploid trait. I should call it triangle instead!

I moved him inside and he is generating pollen. I will need to grow some new females to find out whether the pollen is viable.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am hoping I will be there in May or June. Depends on the new job.
> 
> Triploid is three sets of DNA instead of the usual two. I don't know whether the three branch structure is actually a triploid trait. I should call it triangle instead!
> 
> I moved him inside and he is generating pollen. I will need to grow some new females to find out whether the pollen is viable.


Right on if you get to visit in the near future.

Are you saying a true triploid has 3 nucleotides (a triple helix) in its DNA structure? I haven't heard of this before.

Did you post pics here of your triangle/triploid plant before? I missed it if so. So does it have 3 sets of spiraling asymmetrical branches continuing up the main stem? That would be cool if the triangle/triploid branching continued on in the progeny in a beneficial way.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 10, 2014)

808newb said:


> Just ordered for upcoming season from world of seeds their pure origin collection, supposed to be all untouched landrace sativas. 20 beans for $45 plus shipping. What do y'all think? Think this will solve most of my mold and bot problems?
> 
> 20 seeds per pack
> 
> ...


I've seen a few reviews of W.O.S. Afgan Kush and they were very positive, but that's the only strain of theirs that I've read about. Hopefully the rest of their wares are just as good.

Those will probably do well against mold I'd think. The only African strain I've grown, and still grow, is Ace's Malawi and they do well against mold and they're probably the toughest plants I have and they yield well and I enjoy the effect a lot. The smell is odd too which I lime, but not everybody does.

I doubt the Colombian Gold is untouched, but I'd be excited to try it.

And I didn't check what W.O.S. said the flowering time is on the Wild Thailand, but you may want to wait until long season for those. Some Thai strains can take up to 20+ weeks to finish. They will probably start to reveg before they finish the short season if that's the case. And FYI, if you do grow those Thai seeds for long season they will most likely get huge. A fellow grower over here used to put out at least a few Thai plants per long season and they'd get 14' tall and 14' wide and he'd pull 12-14lbs. per plant. They wouldn't finish until December or January though.

I be excited to try all of those.


----------



## Rory808 (Dec 14, 2014)

i think my taller ones might be stretchin too much, could be wrong... and i dont know anything about pruning. just growing without any right now. im gunna super crop, probably top. watched a bunch of youtube...


----------



## 808newb (Dec 15, 2014)

Finishing times(weeks)
5 Seeds Columbia Gold:11-13
5 Seeds Kilimanjaro: 9-10
5 Seeds South African Kwazulu:11-12
5 Seeds Wild Thailand:11-13

I also ordered Ace's Malawi and there tropical mix this weekend. Their advertising says Malawi takes 11-14 weeks and there Tropical mix takes 12-16 depending on what u get. I couldn't imagine having to wait 5 months (20 weeks)to get to harvest! 
On a side note tho I was going through some boxes in the garage this weekend and came across a little pill bottle with about 50 beans...I remember them now because my father confiscated them from me when I was 16 back in the day 30 years ago). I doubt they are still viable tho, but where I lived then on the gulf coast, that all we ever got was good brick Mexican. I'm going to try and soak em and see if anything happens.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

ACE has a killer Panama strain too that you might enjoy. Congrats on finding the treasure! A few drops of beer in the water can help old seeds germinate. Coconut water is also a reviver of old seeds. Good luck and post pics of the seeds on the saeed pic thread (in my sig link).

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Dec 15, 2014)

rikdabrick said:


> I doubt the Colombian Gold is untouched, but I'd be excited to try it.


You're right in that account. It's the only one out of all I bought that is not 100% sativa after doing a little more reading. It's 75% sativa 25% indica that they consider a landrace because it's been grown in the Santa Marta area of Colombia since the turn of the 1800's and that simon bolivar used to use it or traded it with the natives in the Amazonia during his conquests...ha ha yea right. It then goes on to say the thc content is 19.3%. If you are an experienced grower, you might want to increase that....let me paraphrase...then goes on to say to hack your plant stalks before harvest so it cuts off nutrient supply thus stressing the plant to create more thc resin. I had to chuckle at that one. I had visions...if this were true don't you think everyone would be doing this? I do t know who they get to write these ads


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

I think some good P and K will probably give you better results. THC isn't the only good part of a sativa, she has many mysteries 

I gifted the MAUI Swazi to TreeManBuds. When he heard I had it he was so amped to try it that I decided he would give them more attention then I have time for right now. I may still get a cutting from him when they are ready.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kupihea (Dec 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> ACE has a killer Panama strain too that you might enjoy. Congrats on finding the treasure! A few drops of beer in the water can help old seeds germinate. Coconut water is also a reviver of old seeds. Good luck and post pics of the seeds on the saeed pic thread (in my sig link).
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


 Oia Ka ! I'm really gonna try this. Mahalo for the insight.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2014)

@808newb If your seeds have been stored in a pill container in Hawaii for long periods of time, the humidity might render them useless. I would try germ them in a distilled water and hydrogen peroxide solution at 5% with maybe a slight amount of raw sugar. You may have to gently pop them. Place them in a very airy media. Kalo, was it you who posted that rad link awhile back about germing really old seeds? 

I believe what they were talking about by cutting into the base of the stalk was how they supposedly made the Columbian Gold. By girdling the plant and effectively killing it, you will have the plant turn colors before harvest.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 15, 2014)

This is a sales thing, but watch how this guy germs old seeds.


----------



## kupihea (Dec 15, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> @808newb If your seeds have been stored in a pill container in Hawaii for long periods of time, the humidity might render them useless. I would try germ them in a distilled water and hydrogen peroxide solution at 5% with maybe a slight amount of raw sugar. You may have to gently pop them. Place them in a very airy media. Kalo, was it you who posted that rad link awhile back about germing really old seeds?
> 
> I believe what they were talking about by cutting into the base of the stalk was how they supposedly made the Columbian Gold. By girdling the plant and effectively killing it, you will have the plant turn colors before harvest.


Mahalo Surfd, I recently moved from 4000 ft to 400 feet and really noticed a change in humidity. I'm getting Ma'a to it. Thanks for your support. Oni Pa'a.


----------



## kupihea (Dec 15, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> This is a sales thing, but watch how this guy germs old seeds.


My goodness, SurfdOut, that was an awesome and encouraging presentation. Thanks for spending the time to find these nugs and especially for passing them on to us. 

'O 'oe ke mea nui i keia la!


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 16, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Mahalo Surfd, I recently moved from 4000 ft to 400 feet and really noticed a change in humidity. I'm getting Ma'a to it. Thanks for your support. Oni Pa'a.


Really? Me too, from Kau back to Puna. The weather is so nice at 4,000 ft but dang does it get cold at night.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

In Kula we were always in the clouds in the morning and afternoon. It felt so good to be cold in the morning and evening  I love living upcountry.


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 16, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> @808newb If your seeds have been stored in a pill container in Hawaii for long periods of time, the humidity might render them useless. I would try germ them in a distilled water and hydrogen peroxide solution at 5% with maybe a slight amount of raw sugar. You may have to gently pop them. Place them in a very airy media. Kalo, was it you who posted that rad link awhile back about germing really old seeds?


I did some research on the subject a few weeks ago and I decided to picked up a few grams of Giberellic Acid on Ebay to try and germ some older stuff that I've been having problems popping. There's a thread somewhere on the subject, and the OP tested a bunch of different methods....a ~200-500ppm GA-3 solution gave him the best results...though I've seen some people say that 5-50ppm is good. The GA-3 was only $6 shipped so I thought I'd give it a shot.

I tried it for the first time last night using a ~250ppm solution to soak overnight...today I moistened a towel with some of the same solution and put them in a ziploc in the dark. One bean had already cracked. 

I had to use 4 cups of water to make 250ppm so I just used the extra to experiment on some veggie plants as a foliar spray. I dont plan on using it on cannabis other than germination.

I think my storage methods were not good but now most of my beans are all sealed in mylar bags with dessicants and in the fridge.


----------



## 808newb (Dec 16, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> This is a sales thing, but watch how this guy germs old seeds.


I don't know what u would use to oxygenate the water? I went to the website and couldn't find it. I sent them an email


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 16, 2014)

Aquarium pump and airstone would be the easiest.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

A tiny amount of H2O2 makes "Spanish Water" used by old SoCal farmers to get oxygen down to the roots in dense soils.


----------



## kupihea (Dec 17, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Really? Me too, from Kau back to Puna. The weather is so nice at 4,000 ft but dang does it get cold at night.


Yeah, especially this time of year. If I had my way I would live there every Summer. I was on the Kau side of Volcano. The coldest I ever remember there was 28 degrees one morning at about 6am. Brrrrrrr.....


----------



## kupihea (Dec 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> In Kula we were always in the clouds in the morning and afternoon. It felt so good to be cold in the morning and evening  I love living upcountry.


I've been through Kula a few times. It's a really neat place. Far and yet so close.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 18, 2014)

Not much going on.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

Putting on some weight! What are they?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

My next project:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice christmas trees there... 

Met some amazing people cruising in Pahoa village this past weekend. It's been busy down there, hope everyone is ready for the stream of lava. 

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## 808newb (Dec 20, 2014)

HiloReign said:


> Nice christmas trees there...
> 
> Met some amazing people cruising in Pahoa village this past weekend. It's been busy down there, hope everyone is ready for the stream of lava.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone


 
Looks like it will be here just in time for Christmas.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A tiny amount of H2O2 makes "Spanish Water" used by old SoCal farmers to get oxygen down to the roots in dense soils.


What's up Mo been some time. Finish your GH yet? Here is a GCS/Puna budder X Malawi/ Albert Walker 32. Aloha


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

Not yet! I need to figure out the best way to attach the screen to the curved section. I think I have something figured out.

That cross looks absolutely gorgeous! It needs a shorter name! Blizzard seems appropriate! What does it smell like? Do you have a smoke report?

It is getting cold at night here. The leaves are finally starting to purple. It is also making the LA Confidential smell like cheese!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Dec 24, 2014)

Got my Herbies order yesterday, but still worried about my WOS order. I ordered from Herbies a few days after my WOS order. I couldn't find the Pure Origin Sativa Collection in stock anywhere and when I sent emails to the tude and Herbies was told they were probably discontinued cause they have been out if stock on that for a while, so I don't know if I messed up by ordering straight from WOS in Spain. Of all beans I've ordered, this is the first one that has went thru customs upon entering the US. Everyone of my other orders have went thru SanFran ISC then straight thru to the destination. This one went thru NYC ISC then inbound to customs. Now it's out and on it's way but don't want to get my hopes up.! On a good note tho, my Ace Tropical Mix has six beans in the 5 pack


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2014)

Mele Kalikimaka!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 29, 2014)

808newb said:


> Got my Herbies order yesterday, but still worried about my WOS order. I ordered from Herbies a few days after my WOS order. I couldn't find the Pure Origin Sativa Collection in stock anywhere and when I sent emails to the tude and Herbies was told they were probably discontinued cause they have been out if stock on that for a while, so I don't know if I messed up by ordering straight from WOS in Spain. Of all beans I've ordered, this is the first one that has went thru customs upon entering the US. Everyone of my other orders have went thru SanFran ISC then straight thru to the destination. This one went thru NYC ISC then inbound to customs. Now it's out and on it's way but don't want to get my hopes up.! On a good note tho, my Ace Tropical Mix has six beans in the 5 pack


They all go thru customs when ordering internationally, but it doesnt always say so on the tracking. I've had a few orders come straight thru SF ISC and some thru NYC, never lost an order yet. I hear if they come thru chicago customs first you are fucked 90% of the time, they really know how to spot tude packages there.


----------



## 808newb (Dec 31, 2014)

kaloconnection said:


> They all go thru customs when ordering internationally, but it doesnt always say so on the tracking. I've had a few orders come straight thru SF ISC and some thru NYC, never lost an order yet. I hear if they come thru chicago customs first you are fucked 90% of the time, they really know how to spot tude packages there.


Yea they came thru...I ordered directly from WoS in Spain cause I couldn't find that collection at Herbies or the tude. On another note the next batch of liberty haze is about done. Fans really helped out this time.
  
About three weeks in on my thc bombs and seems very staiva dom...
 
Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## 808newb (Jan 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My next project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strain is this?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Mountain grown - the richest kind!


----------



## Rebolutious (Jan 10, 2015)

808newb said:


> Just ordered for upcoming season from world of seeds their pure origin collection, supposed to be all untouched landrace sativas. 20 beans for $45 plus shipping. What do y'all think? Think this will solve most of my mold and bot problems?
> 
> 20 seeds per pack
> 
> ...


I had great results with the Columbian Gold when I was on Maui, and it works wonders for arthritic pain, my Kilimanjaro seeds didn't germinate. Tried their Afghan Kush but battled mold. Love that CG though!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey did you guys catch this in the news? If it passes I'm definitely going to try to get permitted for a production center. And @Dyna Ryda you can open your dispensary.

http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/task-force-recommends-medical-marijuana-dispensaries

Medical marijuana production centers and dispensaries could become part of the Hawaii landscape as soon as 2017, under recommendations a task force is sending to the state Legislature.

The Medical Marijuana Dispensary Task Force wrapped up its work Tuesday with a list of recommendations, said Rep. Della Au Belatti, an Oahu Democrat and chairwoman of the House Health Committee, who has been overseeing the task force.

Au Belatti said she’s working on a bill for the House to consider when the Legislature convenes Jan. 21 for its regular session.

“The recommendations are really just a starting point,” she said. “Some of the recommendations will be taken up and some of them won’t.”

The recommendations have not yet been finalized into a formal report, so they are not yet available on the task force’s website. Among the recommendations, based on Au Belatti’s notes:

• The Department of Health shall determine the number of dispensary licenses based on a guideline of 1 for every 500 patients, adjusted annually, based on the patients’ residency. There shall be at least one dispensary in each county.

The fee for an application for a license to operate a dispensary shall be $20,000, with $18,000 refunded to unsuccessful applicants. Annual renewal licensing fees for dispensaries shall be $30,000.

• The Department of Health may begin offering licenses for dispensaries and producers on Jan. 1, 2017, and dispensaries may begin operations on July 1, 2017. The department shall offer no fewer than 26 licenses by Jan. 1, 2019.

• In the event that an island or a county in the state lacks a single licensed dispensary by July 1, 2017, a dispensary that is licensed and established on another island or in another county may petition the Department of Health to allow an owner or employee to deliver medical marijuana products to a qualified patient or caregiver of the island or county that lacks a dispensary.

• The Department of Health shall determine the number of medical marijuana production center licenses to issue based on a ratio that producers will have up to 1,000 plants at any one time.

The fee for an application for a license to produce medical marijuana up to 500 plants shall be $2,000, with $1,000 refunded to unsuccessful applicants. The fee for an application for a license to produce medical marijuana between 501 plants and up to 1,000 plants shall be $4,000, with $2,000 refunded to unsuccessful applicants.

• Beginning Jan. 1, 2017, the Department of Health may offer a minimum of 30 producer licenses.

• Medical marijuana production centers may distribute only to licensed dispensaries or other production centers. The Legislature shall preserve the right of qualifying patients to continue to cultivate their own medication if they wish to do so.

• Producers and dispensaries shall be permitted to transport medical marijuana within Hawaii and between the Hawaiian islands in accordance with security requirements to be established by the Department of Health.

• Dispensaries, producers and manufacturers shall comply with County zoning ordinances, provided that counties cannot enact zoning laws that target or discriminate against dispensaries or producers.

• No dispensary or producer shall be located within 500 feet of public and private schools.

• Sales of medical marijuana shall be subject to the Hawaii General Excise Tax.

The Legislature will be asked to appropriate $510,000 from the general fund for each of the next two years to set up the program, to be reimbursed from application and license fees. The Department of Health would create five positions to help implement the program.

Hawaii’s law allowing doctors to prescribe marijuana for certain conditions was signed by former Gov. Ben Cayetano in 2000. Marijuana can be prescribed for these conditions: cancer, glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, cachexia or wasting syndrome, severe pain, severe nausea, seizures, including those characteristic of epilepsy, severe and persistent muscle spasms, including those characteristic of multiple sclerosis or Crohn’s disease and any other medical condition approved by the state Department of Health.

- See more at: http://westhawaiitoday.com/community-bulletin/task-force-recommends-hawaii-medical-marijuana-dispensaries#sthash.BYr2QrXZ.dpuf


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 10, 2015)

I just started a journal for some Bodhi tester seeds if any of you Hawaii braddahs wants to chime in. 

Here it is:
http://rollitup.org/t/maui-styles-bodhi-testers-and-others.856752/


----------



## ko4 (Jan 10, 2015)

Anybody on Oahu gett clones ?


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 11, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Not much going on.
> View attachment 3315758


These wahines stay beautiful, cuz! I wish I had da space for grow em li-dat!

Aloha everybody~
Long time no see, yeah? (I finally graduated!  )
But... I'm back and have a new set of "ladies" my self! (shoreline, first time to grow em)

BTW? I have missed you guys plenny!


----------



## ko4 (Jan 11, 2015)

Any mama clones for exchange my brada ?


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 11, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> These wahines stay beautiful, cuz! I wish I had da space for grow em li-dat!
> 
> Aloha everybody~
> Long time no see, yeah? (I finally graduated!  )
> ...


Shoreline?!?

What the hell is an old TX native doing in Hawaii?

Is it straight Shoreline? Like the cut?


----------



## ko4 (Jan 11, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I just started a journal for some Bodhi tester seeds if any of you Hawaii braddahs wants to chime in.
> 
> Here it is:
> http://rollitup.org/t/maui-styles-bodhi-testers-and-others.856752/


Any clones?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 12, 2015)

ko4 said:


> Any clones?


Howzit ko4? Welcome to the Hawaii Growers thread. I'd check craigslist if I were you. I've seen clones for sale to MMJ patients on the Maui Craigslist so I'm sure Oahu has to have some. 

And being that you are a new member here and nobody knows you I'd say your chances of getting hooked up with clones is slim to none. Would you meet up with some stranger off of the internet to give/sell/trade something that is still considered illegal, I hope you wouldn't and it's unlikely anybody else will. If you don't have any luck on craigslist, you can grow from seed, there's nothing wrong with growing from seed. If you can't find seeds locally, you can purchase them from numerous companies on the net, e.g., The Attitude, Herbies, Cannazon, Nature's Green Remedies, Seedsman, etc. There's a bunch more than those ones. Good luck in your quest brah.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Shoreline?!?
> 
> What the hell is an old TX native doing in Hawaii?
> 
> Is it straight Shoreline? Like the cut?


It's from a feminized seed: " a cross of Shoreline with an Oasis male from Dutch Passion", according to their website, but I've seen other genetics in my searches for help with this strain. (To LST, Mainline, bend??? I'm not sure what to do here).
This will be my first time growing out from a fem seed bc my preference is reg beans, which makes me plenny nervous, but...
I had to try it. This is some of the dankest bud I have EV'A come across, really, really, really smelly... But not like "crazy-hippie Uncle Johnny who doesn't believe in showers-funky", but more like a sweet-skunky-baby-poo-dead-skunk-in-the-road-for-days" kinda thing, but in a good way.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Howzit ko4? Welcome to the Hawaii Growers thread. I'd check craigslist if I were you. I've seen clones for sale to MMJ patients on the Maui Craigslist so I'm sure Oahu has to have some.
> 
> And being that you are a new member here and nobody knows you I'd say your chances of getting hooked up with clones is slim to none. Would you meet up with some stranger off of the internet to give/sell/trade something that is still considered illegal, I hope you wouldn't and it's unlikely anybody else will. If you don't have any luck on craigslist, you can grow from seed, there's nothing wrong with growing from seed. If you can't find seeds locally, you can purchase them from numerous companies on the net, e.g., The Attitude, Herbies, Cannazon, Nature's Green Remedies, Seedsman, etc. There's a bunch more than those ones. Good luck in your quest brah.


Yeah... what they said.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 12, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> It's from a feminized seed: " a cross of Shoreline with an Oasis male from Dutch Passion", according to their website, but I've seen other genetics in my searches for help with this strain. (To LST, Mainline, bend??? I'm not sure what to do here).
> This will be my first time growing out from a fem seed bc my preference is reg beans, which makes me plenny nervous, but...
> I had to try it. This is some of the dankest bud I have EV'A come across, really, really, really smelly... But not like "crazy-hippie Uncle Johnny who doesn't believe in showers-funky", but more like a sweet-skunky-baby-poo-dead-skunk-in-the-road-for-days" kinda thing, but in a good way.


Cool,, nice work!

Are there any journals of your SHoreline cross? Would love to check it out.


----------



## Aloha cola (Jan 12, 2015)

Aloha,
Looking for good doc on big island to see for getting medical card. Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## 808newb (Jan 12, 2015)

My LH finally finished w/fat colas...mold free!


----------



## 808newb (Jan 12, 2015)

Aloha cola said:


> Aloha,
> Looking for good doc on big island to see for getting medical card. Any recommendations?
> Thanks


Dr Webb is the only one I know of. Idk how the new law is going to affect that because it says u have to get the recommendation from ur primary care dr and I don't know any primary care drs that would do that...yet


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

LA Con just keeps adding frost!




All of my stray Kushes are thriving in this weather:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Aloha cola (Jan 13, 2015)

808newb said:


> Dr Webb is the only one I know of. Idk how the new law is going to affect that because it says u have to get the recommendation from ur primary care dr and I don't know any primary care drs that would do that...yet


Thanks!
I'll give the office a call. It will be interesting with the Jan 1st change.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 13, 2015)

Aloha cola said:


> Aloha,
> Looking for good doc on big island to see for getting medical card. Any recommendations?
> Thanks


I used to go to Dr. Baiko when I lived on the B.I. I really liked him and he gave me some good advice on exercises for dealing with my back pain.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 13, 2015)

808newb said:


> My LH finally finished w/fat colas...mold free!
> View attachment 3330342


That looks really nice newb, great infact. Did you cut it when you took that pic? I'd say it's take-able from that pic, but I'd let them go longer if that was recent. I wait until pretty much all the pistils have receded and the buds fatten up some more. They'll take on a different tint too when they're "done". Good job brah.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 13, 2015)

@Mohican, good looking plants brah. I heard that LA Con is great, but the yields are junk, is that true. I guess it's connoisseur herb if so. And your kushes look happy too.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

I have seen monster colas when grown right and the frost just keeps spreading! Smells cheesy this time. The cold weather seems to be changing the terpene profile.

It is a leafy bud. Makes great hash!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ko4 (Jan 13, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Howzit ko4? Welcome to the Hawaii Growers thread. I'd check craigslist if I were you. I've seen clones for sale to MMJ patients on the Maui Craigslist so I'm sure Oahu has to have some.
> 
> And being that you are a new member here and nobody knows you I'd say your chances of getting hooked up with clones is slim to none. Would you meet up with some stranger off of the internet to give/sell/trade something that is still considered illegal, I hope you wouldn't and it's unlikely anybody else will. If you don't have any luck on craigslist, you can grow from seed, there's nothing wrong with growing from seed. If you can't find seeds locally, you can purchase them from numerous companies on the net, e.g., The Attitude, Herbies, Cannazon, Nature's Green Remedies, Seedsman, etc. There's a bunch more than those ones. Good luck in your quest brah.


Thanks bradda..I know the deal and thanks for the info


----------



## ko4 (Jan 13, 2015)

ko4 said:


> Thanks bradda..I know the deal and thanks for the info


Ain't got my medical crd yet..so probably would be hard to find a hookup clone..essentially in oahuu


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 13, 2015)

Aloha cola said:


> Aloha,
> Looking for good doc on big island to see for getting medical card. Any recommendations?
> Thanks


I use Dr. Baiko but he only comes to pahoa a few times a year. According to them, the primary care provider thing is not an issue....not sure if the same applies for new patients. He and his wife are really nice though. They should be coming down soon as it's almost time for me to renew my card.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 13, 2015)

ko4 said:


> Ain't got my medical crd yet..so probably would be hard to find a hookup clone..essentially in oahuu


just buy seeds somewhere online...naturesgreenremedies, seedvaultofca, rockymountainseedbank, all usa seed banks that will get you growing. Otherwise, you are asking for trouble, honestly. No card and looking for hookups from strangers = recipe for gettin arrested.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 14, 2015)

kaloconnection said:


> I use Dr. Baiko but he only comes to pahoa a few times a year. According to them, the primary care provider thing is not an issue....not sure if the same applies for new patients. He and his wife are really nice though. They should be coming down soon as it's almost time for me to renew my card.


He used to go to Hilo once a month. I don't know if he still does. And I agree, they are both very nice.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have seen monster colas when grown right and the frost just keeps spreading! Smells cheesy this time. The cold weather seems to be changing the terpene profile.
> 
> It is a leafy bud. Makes great hash!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. And I really like how you have a bunch of little plants all around your yard.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 14, 2015)

Just about a week since the first signs of flower. We are trying out this cloned strain of Diesel. Looks promising so far. The little oddball one in the bucket is a seedling I found that started by my compost bin. Have to watch that one for sacs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> He used to go to Hilo once a month. I don't know if he still does. And I agree, they are both very nice.


Hey bro(sorry to thread-heist).can't find your journal..


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Hey bro(sorry to thread-heist).can't find your journal..


Hey Rory, howzit? Here you go: http://rollitup.org/t/maui-styles-bodhi-testers-and-others.856752/#post-11217912

I'll try to get some updates on there tonight, TTYL braddah


----------



## The Latent Image (Jan 14, 2015)

Back in business. Clones of girl scout cookies and green crack are doing well.


----------



## The Latent Image (Jan 14, 2015)

Picked up two 450 watt leds . Plenty of light. Plants seem to love it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 15, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Just about a week since the first signs of flower. We are trying out this cloned strain of Diesel. Looks promising so far. The little oddball one in the bucket is a seedling I found that started by my compost bin. Have to watch that one for sacs.
> View attachment 3331552 View attachment 3331554 View attachment 3331555 View attachment 3331556 View attachment 3331557


Looking good. I like your greenhouse. What kind of plastic sheeting are you using for it?


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 15, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good. I like your greenhouse. What kind of plastic sheeting are you using for it?



The guy I bought the greenhouse from on Craigslist already had the clear plastic that went over it. The plastic clouded up a bit but it still seems to work ok.

I'm not sure how many more storms it will withstand, but I got my $50 out of it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

I love mother nature!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love mother nature!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking plant Mo especially considering it's winter


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's some bud shots I posted on my journal yesterday.

Malawi 2






Kali Mist






Kali Bubba






Malawi 1






Malawi 3


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2015)

@Mohican, when was the last time you saw the south side of the West Maui's this green? That's from a lot of Kona storms so far this winter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Here's some bud shots I posted on my journal yesterday.
> 
> Malawi 2
> 
> ...


Awesome buds. Those malawis fill out nicely eh. Gotta try some


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome buds. Those malawis fill out nicely eh. Gotta try some


Yeah they do. The buds aren't that airy for a pure sativa either (not that it really matters), it's plenty potent and the effect is a very nice upbeat high if you toke it on the lighter side.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah they do. The buds aren't that airy for a pure sativa either (not that it really matters), it's plenty potent and the effect is a very nice upbeat high if you toke it on the lighter side.


Toke on the lighter side, hahahaha. When I am home and have full access my average is 9 grams a day and that doesnt include the edibles.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Toke on the lighter side, hahahaha. When I am home and have full access my average is 9 grams a day and that doesnt include the edibles.


Ha ha ha, dang, that's a lot to go through per day. Is it potent stuff? Maybe your tolerance is way higher than mine, but most of my stuff is too potent for me to take more than a couple hits at a time, otherwise it goes from good sativa high to maybe good, maybe bad sativa high, maybe cosmically shattering sativa high or maybe a "your so freaking paranoid you're looking through the window blinds every time you hear a siren, thinking 'they' are onto you" sativa high. Since all those are possible from heavy toking on extreme sativas on any given day I usually limit it to one or two hits and switch up strains to not build a tolerance to any one strain. I'm not sure how much I smoke, but if it was less than 9 grams a month I wouldn't be surprised, but I really have no idea; there's always weed to smoke and I just grab what I want as needed, no weighing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah its alot compared to what most people would intake, but thats partially due to the fact that a ceiling has been built. I imagine if I had my own stuff around all the time then I wouldnt need as much; I know this as few weeks ago, a mate and myself had 1 nice jt of quantum kush and we were giggling for the whole afternoon, when normally we would be smoking non stop all avo (5-6 jts not uncommon).

I dont take tolerance breaks, I dont believe in them. I firmly believe this plant contributes nothing but good so no reason to take any pauses, except when I am at work (and thats not by my choice ).


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah its alot compared to what most people would intake, but thats partially due to the fact that a ceiling has been built. I imagine if I had my own stuff around all the time then I wouldnt need as much; I know this as few weeks ago, a mate and myself had 1 nice jt of quantum kush and we were giggling for the whole afternoon, when normally we would be smoking non stop all avo (5-6 jts not uncommon).
> 
> I dont take tolerance breaks, I dont believe in them. I firmly believe this plant contributes nothing but good so no reason to take any pauses, except when I am at work (and thats not by my choice ).


Yeah if you can switch up strains every few days it helps from building tolerance. I don't take tolerance breaks either.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

^ I will get to that point eventually


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

That's nuts!

I remember when Victorville was all green from the freak rain one year. Next thing you know, all of the housing projects located there started posting pictures with green rolling hills in the background. I feel so sorry for people that get bamboozled by marketing lies!

Which smoke is your favorite? What do the flowers smell like? Is it Ace Malawi?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That's nuts!
> 
> I remember when Victorville was all green from the freak rain one year. Next thing you know, all of the housing projects located there started posting pictures with green rolling hills in the background. I feel so sorry for people that get bamboozled by marketing lies!
> 
> Which smoke is your favorite? What do the flowers smell like? Is it Ace Malawi?


Yeah, I've seen the same thing on the Big Island. On websites and eBay realtors/owners post picturesque scenes from the islands for properties in Ka'u and Puna district. Don't get me wrong, I like both Ka'u and Puna districts, but it is not what people think of when they think of Hawaii. I actually knew a couple different people that bought properties off of the internet, sight-unseen, expecting coconut covered beaches and showed up to their property in HOVE (Hawaiian Ocean View Estates) or Eden Rock (or any of the subdivisions there) and they were surprised to say the least.

And my favorite smoke is Kali Mist. It's going to be hard to beat that one ever. Other than taking awhile to finish (Serious Seeds says 10-12 weeks, but there's some that can go 14), it's the full package for me. One of my phenos yields well (the other one, not so much), they look great, they smell like spicy incense, the taste matches and the potency is really good. Everybody likes it and women are particularly fond of it. 

The Malawi yields good too, it's got good trich coverage and the effect and potency are both really good. 

The downsides are:
1.The flowers are a bit fluffy, which I don't care about at all, but there are some people who correlate good weed with solid buds. I have no idea where people got that idea. I usually chalk those people up to being amateur smokers/growers because it has absolutely no foundation in reality. I'm guessing it has something to do with indoor growing. But really, they aren't that fluffy especially for a pure sativa.

2. The buds smell great on the plant. I'd say something like garlic, honey, parsley and a slight meat grease smell. Maybe that sounds horrible, but it's not, it smells great to me. Buuuuut I haven't been able to get that smell to carry over to the finished product yet. Hopefully I will be able to this round. If I can get the dry buds to smell like they do when they are on the plant then it will be worth keeping around. I'll keep one around even if I can't get the smell to carry over because I like it.

The Kali Bubba (Kali Mist x Bubblegum) is a good all around plant (smell, taste, yield, looks, etc.) that everybody has liked so far. It's not my thing so much because the pheno I got is Bubblegum leaning, I'd guess, because it's stoney and I generally prefer strains that get me high, but people that prefer indica type stones like it.

And I just finished with my last round of Bay 11 from Ken Estes. It's on the stoney side and smelled really really good, tasted very piney, the potency was good (not great, but good), it looked good, all that stuff. I quit growing it though because the yield was really poor and cut worms love it. I only grew one seed of it though, it was a freebie so take that with a grain of salt. I'd consider getting a pack of it to see if there's something similar, but with better yields and that would do better in my environment.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

I know what you mean about bag appeal. I couldn't get anybody to try the Malawi. It took two years of giving it away to get people into smoking it. They young guys really love it now. They like the energetic buzz and the cedar smell. I love it when their lips get numb from smoking a doobie.

The Mulanje was the best sativa I have grown to date. It was frostier than the Malawi (free seed). The hash from that girl is the best smoke I have had in a while. Sweet incense taste and a high that cuts through the fog. 

Sounds like I need to grow some Kali Mist!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2015)

None of those smokers referenced above (amateurs or anyone worrying of bag appeal) had ever spent a length of time living on my side of the world, though I was never one to be too good to smoke something bc it didn't look the best ever. 

Funny as I know what both of you are talking about; looks don't classify for me. I have smoked some which absolutely looked like some "bunk" crap, and it rocked me and everyone around me. 

What an awesome plant to grow and utilize!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll need to get some pics up when I'm home of all the hill sides around me. They are absolutely green year around; its amazing!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I know what you mean about bag appeal. I couldn't get anybody to try the Malawi. It took two years of giving it away to get people into smoking it. They young guys really love it now. They like the energetic buzz and the cedar smell. I love it when their lips get numb from smoking a doobie.
> 
> The Mulanje was the best sativa I have grown to date. It was frostier than the Malawi (free seed). The hash from that girl is the best smoke I have had in a while. Sweet incense taste and a high that cuts through the fog.
> 
> Sounds like I need to grow some Kali Mist!


You should definitely try Kali Mist if you get the chance. I got two phenos out of my pack and I'm not sure which one I like more. 

I actually bought a pack of Mulanje from your recommendation, but none of them germed due to what I believe is a problem with the water source at my garden spot. Once the seeds pop (if they do) they don't seem to mind the water, but I've had ridiculously bad germ rates at this location and the neighbor, who shares the same well, did too which neither of us have had problems sprouting seeds before this location. Maybe I'll order some more on the next order. Your description is very tempting, ha ha. How long did it take to finish?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

I used light dep and mainlining to get a small cola bush quickly on these sativas. Usually they go until January.

Light Depped Mulanje x Mozambique October 30:






Mulanje Natural:

November 4




November 23




December 7




December 26




January 3





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 20, 2015)

@Mohican really nice plants brah. Finishing in January makes them less tempting, ha ha. How much weight did you get off of that natural one ^? I could swing it if the yield makes up for it. Who wouldn't want to experience their lips going numb after a couple hits?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks! 

Never weighed it. Gave away at least a unit at the cup and made a ton of hash!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @Mohican really nice plants brah. Finishing in January makes them less tempting, ha ha. How much weight did you get off of that natural one ^? I could swing it if the yield makes up for it. Who wouldn't want to experience their lips going numb after a couple hits?


Quality over quanity any day of the year. Thats just me, but I could give a shite about the number it makes. If its that good, just make more of it. I also have come to find at this point in life, no expectations is a win win all the way around, and I mean no expectations with anything.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 21, 2015)

@Mohican Well the yield looks like it was good just from eye balling it. I don't think it looks like it yielded as much as the Malawi (or maybe it was Mulanje?) I saw you grow that you put the carport frame over it to finish, but good nonetheless. Did you take any pictures of the hash from it?



Vnsmkr said:


> Quality over quanity any day of the year. Thats just me, but I could give a shite about the number it makes. If its that good, just make more of it. I also have come to find at this point in life, no expectations is a win win all the way around, and I mean no expectations with anything.


You can never be disappointed with no expectations, ha ha. I'm not sure if I have expectations with much, but I sure do hope a lot, ha.

And yeah, quality is king except when it's paired with quantity too  That's part of the quest; finding strains that patients really like with good yields that do well in my area. Finishing time isn't critical, but it does have to pan out a certain average (yield/weeks for flower) for it to be worth it to me.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2015)

The Malawi girls were huge!





All of the old sativa strains from Mexico, Panama, Colombia, Vietnam, Thailand... were top shelf plants when grown in HI. The red hair strains coming out of Kona and upcountry Maui were some of the most amazing highs I have ever experienced! They grew huge and loved the island weather. I am so bummed that the Indica plants become more popular.

Hash pics:





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Malawi girls were huge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures never get old to see again


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 23, 2015)

@Mohican Everyone of those pics are great and it is too bad indicas are more popular. 90% or greater sativa leaning strains are pretty much the only thing I smoke and pure/nearly pure sativas really do love it here, I'm sure it reminds them of the old country they came from Definitely my preference over stoney strains.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 26, 2015)

Dang Mo!


----------



## sundreams53 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi I just moved back to hawaii from San diego. I have my ca mmj card but where can I get one on oahu? I saw dr barton a long time ago but looks like he's in Waimanalo now. Any other dr recommendations?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

@SurfdOut - What ya got there? Sweets!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 27, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Dang Mo!
> View attachment 3339439 View attachment 3339440


Really nice looking SurfdOut


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 27, 2015)

sundreams53 said:


> Hi I just moved back to hawaii from San diego. I have my ca mmj card but where can I get one on oahu? I saw dr barton a long time ago but looks like he's in Waimanalo now. Any other dr recommendations?


I don't know if there's any regulars on here from Oahu, but I'd think you should be able to find a compassionate Dr. over there pretty easy with a quick Google search.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Dang Mo!
> View attachment 3339439 View attachment 3339440


They're beautiful!!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Malawi girls were huge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smh...
that's wicked-crazy how beeg those wahines get and da hash? well it looks soooo ono!
I'm a lil (ok a bunch) envious but super stoked for you!


SurfdOut said:


> Dang Mo!
> View attachment 3339439 View attachment 3339440


and this looks so delicious I could put em between some bread and grind 'em! 

I have a [maybe stupid] question:
About Feminized seeds? I could only find Shoreline this way.
Do I need to wait until they alternate nodes or show some calyx-hairs before I flip to 12/12?
Indoor-grow with some height restrictions, you know the deal.
Mahalo &


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2015)

Flip em, you should be just fine. Mo, that one is an Afgooey x and smells unreal. How your kid doing in Honolulu?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2015)

I had an Afgooey x called MrGoo that was unreal!



Daughter is back here until she graduates and then she is going to Maui.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 29, 2015)

Some pics


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

Clears and ambers with no milkies - must be a sativa!

Kine macros! What camera setup are you using? 

What bloom nute do you use to get all of that diamond dust?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Mo, you know your stuff. Strain is the lemon zinger from Bodhi which is Mandala's satori x (green crack x tre dawg). 
This girl is not very needy feed wise, She just dumps frost. I've given her a couple compost tea and a couple sprouted seed teas and that's it. Last run I put her in nothing but compost I made and she grew out just fine. i think the dry winter we're having has more to do with her success than anything I'm doing.
Shooting with a canon 60mm macro lens and old canon dslr and tripod.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

I need to get a Macro lens for my Canon!


----------



## 808newb (Feb 1, 2015)

So it's a month today and plants are doing well. The 3 Aces tropical mix is just that, a mix. The 2 Columbian Gold pretty much look identical, so I'm thinking it's a pretty stable strain. The fem Malawi is looking great. I love the thin leaf structure from the start. My latest order just came in Friday so I'll be anxious to start them as well. Hoping for a good mix of males and females for some good sativa hybrids.. I'll start taking clones off these to sex the regulars and to see if anything special comes from them. Then I will put the keepers in the breeding pit. I'm going to do the same to the beans I just got.
 
 
 
Hopefully I can come out with something worth keeping. If the blackberry sour diesel turns out to be male, I'm going to cross it with the Original Strawberry Cough if it's a good pheno. 
There is a lot of great hybrid potential among these...


----------



## Highhawyn! (Feb 2, 2015)

looking good guys, killer stuff all around, keep doing what you doing  aloha ahiahi


----------



## budznsudz (Feb 17, 2015)

Aloha all ! Harvested this one a few months back . Cali connections 22 , A little mold on the inside of one cola but still did pretty good against our humidity. Trying out their version of gsc also right now...


----------



## 808newb (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so bummed. Came home Friday afternoon to no power from the wind storm and all but 1 of the 12 clones I took were layin over due to hear exhaustion. Even tho no lights, no exhaust fan either so we try again.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

Nooooooooo!

Sorry man.

Here are some baby pictures to make you feel better:



And ducks:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 19, 2015)

808newb said:


> I'm so bummed. Came home Friday afternoon to no power from the wind storm and all but 1 of the 12 clones I took were layin over due to hear exhaustion. Even tho no lights, no exhaust fan either so we try again.


Sorry to hear that. The wind bent one of the bars of my greenhouse, so I can't use it til I come up with a fix or just build one. Plastic's got a few little holes, but may last through a few more storms. 
My plants were all bent over with some broken branches when I found them the other day
. I got them standing again, but they are really stiff and brittle now. I've been cloning with an ez cloner, so the loss of power probably messed up this batch of clones for me as well.

Here are some shots from a few days ago. These were taken a couple days after the damage caused from the last wind storm.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 20, 2015)

@Mohican nice ducks 

@mmjmon Whatcha got there? It's looking good.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 20, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @Mohican nice ducks
> 
> @mmjmon Whatcha got there? It's looking good.



Yea, I'm really loving this one. It's a diesel strain that's been grown and cloned here since the mid-90's.


Wow, first time looking at the pics on the computer. Are those spider mites on the last pic? I noticed it on a leaf on one of the other pics too. Hmmm I didn't even notice them when I was tying them back up from the wind.

Any way.... Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2015)

I love the bud structure! Is it very sour?

I didn't even notice the webs until you said something. I always see so much more when I use my camera (I am getting so blind).

I opened my clone cabinet a month ago and it was full of mites and webbing. It is all clones and no flowers so I just hit them hard with neem and coco wet. Works every time! When I move them outside the wasps, mantids, and ladybugs all keep them clean. I only need to fight the grasshoppers and the caterpillars. 

Here is a stud Mulanje XBX I have going:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love the bud structure! Is it very sour?
> 
> I didn't even notice the webs until you said something. I always see so much more when I use my camera (I am getting so blind).
> 
> ...


Not sure where my first reply went, so I'll type another one. 
I'm pretty blind myself... Hopefully I'm not replying twice. 

I can't tell you about the taste as I can't smoke, but I don't remember hearing anyone say it had a sour taste. Hmmm, I'll have to ask now. But, yea, they're super sticky, frosty, solid morsels. Strong potent old school smell in veg that changes to a citrus/tangerine kissed grapefruity scent in flower. It's a keeper. I figured if it lasted 18-19 years growing here, the rainy moldy conditions should affect it less. Handled a lot of wind stress after the greenhouse gave out, but they've done well. I'm thinking they're finishing sooner because of their stormy life though. I think there were 3 or 4 big storms they survived.


----------



## Aloha cola (Feb 25, 2015)

So on pot size I don't see to many big 100's of gallon pots for the Hawaii side. Seems like the Cali guys are always going for bigger and bigger. Is there a reason for this? Not enough long season sun to warrant it?
Anybody try it?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Bigger roots equals bigger fruits!

Just plant them in the magic volcanic soil and watch them get very big!


----------



## Aloha cola (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bigger roots equals bigger fruits!
> 
> Just plant them in the magic volcanic soil and watch them get very big!


Hmmmm wish it was that simple. My area is paved by Pele for real. Lacking in soil. Lots of sun and good season of rain though


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is a stud Mulanje XBX I have going:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked on your photo and got taken to your photobucket pics. Wow.... What a yard. A work of art. All those different types of pots. great....

but....how do you keep your males so close to the females? Is it an illusion?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Go find an old mango grove and dig up some of that baby poop smelling slime on the ground. The blacker the better. Jackhammer a nice big hole in the lava and fill it with the jungle dirt. Test the hole first by filling it with water to see if it drains. Grow some monsters!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

They are growing in the same pots. I let the seeds from last season's girls that fell on the ground, or in the pots, to grow and then I keep pulling out all but the spectacular specimens.

The Bell BX was a male and a female in the same one gallon pot!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They are growing in the same pots. I let the seeds from last season's girls that fell on the ground, or in the pots, to grow and then I keep pulling out all but the spectacular specimens.
> 
> The Bell BX was a male and a female in the same one gallon pot!
> 
> ...



I'm picking up the bits and pieces of my blown mind...... Does not compute.... How's that work? Unless it's too drawn out to explain. Or if explained before, I'll search for it.

Of all the times I've seen your pics, I've not noticed it before.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

I am just letting mother nature do its thing. Natural selection 

A few SoCal growers have grumbled that I am pollinating their plants. I told them that they should be so lucky to have dank seeds from my studs!

Plus I don't know of many growers here that are flowering outside this time of year.

One of the gems from this winter - REBAR stump with one flower left:



Here are the seeded colas from REBAR x Triangle:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Feb 27, 2015)

Actually I'm out midnite nanner pickin tonight cause I only have two weeks left on the last LH clones I'm going to run.
They're totally frosted out which makes those nanners stick out. 
 
Didn't have a single hermi from the mother or C1's, C2 had a few & C3 was progressively worse. But these 6 footers were only 2 ft 6 weeks ago in 4 gallon containers.
 

At least they haven't caught the bot yet like the WOS NLxBB. This would have made an excellent hash plant. I sprayed neem on everything last weekend to get rid of some grey mold on a few leaves and about 4 days later had at least one patch on every branch. And the grey mold was still there! Might be good enough for spider mites, but that's it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry about the rot! The first picture is spectacular!

My first time with Malawi went to long on a cold wet winter. Huge colas with rot everywhere. I had a huge pile of colas in the compost pile. Weirdest sight ever! Three months later it was dark brown and smelled just like dirt weed!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 27, 2015)

808newb said:


> Actually I'm out midnite nanner pickin tonight cause I only have two weeks left on the last LH clones I'm going to run.
> They're totally frosted out which makes those nanners stick out.
> View attachment 3360522
> Didn't have a single hermi from the mother or C1's, C2 had a few & C3 was progressively worse. But these 6 footers were only 2 ft 6 weeks ago in 4 gallon containers.
> ...



Hey....Looking good. 
So... did you supplement lighting at all, or just let them go under the roofing I see in the pic? I think it's time I build something. The last wind storm tweaked the greenhouse structure in a few important areas. I can just see it coming down on the plants. Did you use plans for your room or design it yourself?


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 28, 2015)

Aloha cola said:


> Hmmmm wish it was that simple. My area is paved by Pele for real. Lacking in soil. Lots of sun and good season of rain though


Sounds like my yard lol~



808newb said:


> At least they haven't caught the bot yet like the WOS NLxBB. This would have made an excellent hash plant. I sprayed neem on everything last weekend to get rid of some grey mold on a few leaves and about 4 days later had at least one patch on every branch. And the grey mold was still there! Might be good enough for spider mites, but that's it.
> View attachment 3360523


Judging by the pictures, it's way too humid in that enclosure. Also, neem shouldn't be applied as something to combat PM. Let alone applied during the later stages of flowering...

Vermicompost via top-dress or compost tea would be what I'd recommend to help with your situation, along with a lower humidity level.


----------



## 808newb (Feb 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My first time with Malawi went to long on a cold wet winter. Huge colas with rot everywhere. I had a huge pile of colas in the compost pile. Weirdest sight ever! Three months later it was dark brown and smelled just like dirt weed!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Awe man that would give me knots in my stomach to just have to toss 'em. I'm glad I dug my first run that had that rot back out of the rubbish. I finally got around to trying bho last weekend and everyone that tried it says it's a two hit toaster. It was good for me because I could actually get high. Smoke too much.

Yea, I was going to ask you bout that. The one I have has a few spots of the PM on a few leaves. 
 
I keep them inside together with the other sativas. I think it's because it has so many freaking branches and thus more leaves, especially for a 100% sativa and also when compared to the other five all in the same identical living/growing environment. I chalk it up to just being a fem bean or the Malawi just doesn't like being fim'd. And since the last cloning endeavor three of the five regulars already showing female pre-flowers, both Colombian Golds and one of the tropical mix's
Kali Mist and the Purple Hazes are coming along tho I think leaf miners played a role in retarding the growth of one of the PH's.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

I just got gifted an Ace Purple Haze! I can't wait to flower it. The leaves are so skinny!


----------



## 808newb (Feb 28, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Hey....Looking good.
> So... did you supplement lighting at all, or just let them go under the roofing I see in the pic? I think it's time I build something. The last wind storm tweaked the greenhouse structure in a few important areas. I can just see it coming down on the plants. Did you use plans for your room or design it yourself?


No, strictly mother nature. I already had a permanent structure that it serves as one of the walls and it's 15' long, but it's a work in progress. That wall is windward facing. I almost built the roof a few inches higher than and on top of the building's roof so I would have ventilation all the time but decided against it. Glad I did cause the first storm would have ripped off the whole GH roof. Rather simple an effective. Half a dozen 2x4s and 2x2s, some pal-roofing from Home Depot, and a roll of visquene(that clear plastic sheeting used to like cover concrete to cure & painters use it too) but make sure that u get the thickest mill rating for longevity. Then all u need is some screws to hold it all together. Everything I just listed I got at Home Depot btw.
 


HiloReign said:


> Judging by the pictures, it's way too humid in that enclosure. Also, neem shouldn't be applied as something to combat PM. Let alone applied during the later stages of flowering...
> 
> Vermicompost via top-dress or compost tea would be what I'd recommend to help with your situation, along with a lower humidity level.


Yea looks can be deceiving...2-1/2 walls. Only five of the 15 ft have a roof and plastic sheeting on the walls. Plus u can't see the big 16" oscillating fan that I have running every other half hour for a half hour 24/7 on a timer. When I do actually get the time to finish and enclose the area I will be putting a strip of screen all the way around the top and bottom and maybe frame in a box fan at the other end...as for the neem, just trying something different that's organic that's not systemic..more of a topical application. I would say that well over 90% went on the leave which I'll trash anyways. PM is the first thing listed, and botrytis as what the product is supposed to control.
What are the effects of neem on buds?


----------



## HiloReign (Mar 1, 2015)

There will still be neem left on the buds after drying, I would imagine smoking that would be unpleasant. Compost tea can be made into a foliar... Pair that with neem+emulsifier (protekt etc) applications and now you'll be kicking some PM ass. Neem on its own is not nearly as effective. If anything just use neem+potassium silicate as it will not only get more mileage out of your neem but the emulsifier has benefits as well. Also, as the bottle states, it is definitely best as a preventative measure. I've had good results with neem+protekt weekly up until about the third week of flower.

As for your enclosure, it looks and sounds great. I don't recommend blowing a fan directly over your plants... Increasing transpiration rates will actually encourage PM and rot. Humidity will be one of your worst enemies during the later stages of flower where we live... I've lost a lot of weed to the humidity here and humidity is just something I'd emphasize as something to take care of for any grower in Hawaii (granted not everywhere in Hawaii is humid, sometimes the opposite...).

Also I apologize for saying you shouldn't reach for neem, that's not entirely what I meant and was bad advice. I had time to elaborate in this post~


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 2, 2015)

Aloha!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

What are they?


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 2, 2015)

I had my beans labeled and they got mixed up so idk what's what


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Hahahaha! Labeling and keeping notes is a must! Especially when you medicate 

I keep tags and pens everywhere so I can easily keep track of things.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What are they?


"Hawaii Trench bed"....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

The second picture is definitely a purple strain!


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 2, 2015)

my whole seed library is mixed


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 2, 2015)

New lil ones


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful soil!


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 2, 2015)

Shoots" Braduh I compost her with natural resources and top dress her. She has choke worms in the soil,Im stoked for this season! Chee!!


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful soil!


View attachment 3363347


----------



## Rookie808 (Mar 6, 2015)

can someone tell me the best place to get a medical card on the big island? why are people with a yahoo or hotmail business email address trying to get my money? doctor420.com for example...

i dont want to deal with middle people getting commissions, i just wanna go direct to a doctors office. thanks for any input


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 8, 2015)

Rookie808 said:


> can someone tell me the best place to get a medical card on the big island? why are people with a yahoo or hotmail business email address trying to get my money? doctor420.com for example...
> 
> i dont want to deal with middle people getting commissions, i just wanna go direct to a doctors office. thanks for any input



I'm not sure if there is a best, but I have wondered about it as well. My Doc is moving offices, so I don't even know where he is at this time. I saw a sign in Pahoa close to the health food store, but I have no idea about any other details about them. 
I didn't want to leave you hangin there without an answer, but I wasn't really sure what to tell y0u on my end.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't help. I am in Cali!


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 9, 2015)

Rookie808 said:


> can someone tell me the best place to get a medical card on the big island? why are people with a yahoo or hotmail business email address trying to get my money? doctor420.com for example...
> 
> i dont want to deal with middle people getting commissions, i just wanna go direct to a doctors office. thanks for any input


Have you talked to Dr Barton?


----------



## 808newb (Mar 9, 2015)

I think dr Barton is on Oahu, but dr webb is on BI and sees patients once or twice a month in hilo. Look up MUM Clinic in Kona.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

OK - I got my daughter all hooked up with a rental in Maui! After she lives there a while she can decide where she wants to buy. Now I just got to get Mrs Mo to get on board with the idea of buying a farm up in Olinda!


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 10, 2015)

808newb said:


> I think dr Barton is on Oahu, but dr webb is on BI and sees patients once or twice a month in hilo. Look up MUM Clinic in Kona.


Ahhhh your right.

Was thinking of Kevin Biako. He is great!


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 10, 2015)

I like Dr. Baiko. The MUM Clinic staff were a bunch of dicks over the phone when I was first trying to find a Doc


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 17, 2015)

Lil keiki


----------



## 808newb (Mar 17, 2015)

kaloconnection said:


> I like Dr. Baiko. The MUM Clinic staff were a bunch of dicks over the phone when I was first trying to find a Doc


I didn't know he had a staff. It was always his wife answering the phone/nurse..lol


----------



## 808newb (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - I got my daughter all hooked up with a rental in Maui! After she lives there a while she can decide where she wants to buy. Now I just got to get Mrs Mo to get on board with the idea of buying a farm up in Olinda!


Haha the best way to solve that is to make her believe it's her idea! If not it will become the "excuse" for any major argument y'all have after...ask me how I know. Ah, but after a couple years she gets used to it...lol. My boys were 3 and 5 when we moved here, now they're 5 and 7. What's weird and idk if I like, my boys now end every question with the word "yea"...feel like I'm in Sweden. It's only been a couple years but the wife already speaks with just as much broken English as the locals...and don't get me wrong I love the pidgin, but to hear it from the wife and kids so soon...when in Rome....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Shootz brah!


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 18, 2015)

Johnny quest


----------



## 808newb (Mar 18, 2015)

Brrr...57.5 F in the GH this morning! This is Hawaii, right?


----------



## 808newb (Mar 18, 2015)

pakalolothizz said:


> View attachment 3374734 View attachment 3374735 View attachment 3374736 View attachment 3374737 View attachment 3374738 Johnny quest


Cool little hideaway


----------



## pakalolothizz (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep yep


----------



## 808newb (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok all my new plants have shown sex except for the 2 purple hazes and one of the Kali mist. One of my Kali's was shooting out nanners @6" tall. I put it in with the Colombian Gold, tropical mix, and Malawi that I'm trying to reveg, but they still have pistils so maybe I'll get lucky with some beans...
 Would be cool if I could get a CGxKali cross because the CG smells so good but I don't quite know how to describe it.

One purple haze has been mutated since sprouting. It's an oddity for sure, still waiting for it to show sex, so idk if I'm going to toss it or not..


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 24, 2015)

808newb said:


> Brrr...57.5 F in the GH this morning! This is Hawaii, right?


Cold like crazy lately.
Brrrr extra blankets and all lol


----------



## Rookie808 (Mar 24, 2015)

so after 5 months of hard work and lots of money, my 7 plants were taken by police last week while i was gone. a guy who lives in this house on the other side of it smelled it while i was harvesting and called the cops. he snitched. 

so the cops checked and saw theres no med card here, so a judge signed a search warrant on that and the report of the smell. thats all it took. my place was turned upside down and about a pound confiscated. 

warning to first time growers, dont be stupid like me. get the blue card. i got mine 2 days after the raid by sheer coincidence.. had scheduled it weeks prior. 2 days too late.

oh ya, and fuck the police. that was my only "crime"... growing some cannabis. no dealing. fuck this entire government and its' justice system. what a joke...


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 24, 2015)

Rookie808 said:


> so after 5 months of hard work and lots of money, my 7 plants were taken by police last week while i was gone. a guy who lives in this house on the other side of it smelled it while i was harvesting and called the cops. he snitched.
> 
> so the cops checked and saw theres no med card here, so a judge signed a search warrant on that and the report of the smell. thats all it took. my place was turned upside down and about a pound confiscated.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that brah. Did you get charged with anything?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

If you were in the process I think that counts.


----------



## 808newb (Mar 25, 2015)

Idk if I would use that as ur defense, but just curious, what island u on? If it were my neighbor, well I would hate to be my neighbor if that happened to me. They may go easy on u, then again they might make u an example. All this talk about decriminalization on an oz is one thing..an lbow is 16x that so they may throw the smaller book at u just for the amount cause ur cause ur about 12 oz over. Not trying to bust ur balls or anything but they'll keep their eyes on u now they know...just find a good place to hide ur excess.


----------



## kaloconnection (Mar 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> If you were in the process I think that counts.


I dont think it counts when you were growing 5 months in advance and already had well over the 4 ounce medical limit already harvested. Would be pretty hard to explain that one. Sucks it happened but you gotta play by their rules or be very discreet about it. 
Hope they go easy on you.


----------



## Rookie808 (Mar 25, 2015)

i got charged with owning and growing, no distributing. they were obviously looking to confiscate cash. 

i was planning on using 12ozs to make a massage oil for my back condition. theres no where i can buy it.... xrays say i need it so ?

im on the BI... for now. my jail/court appearance was so shocking... (i turned myself in after flying home) the level of inhumanity i saw displayed toward others there... I shit you all not, it was like something out of the TV show The Wire. I'm moving to Kauai as soon as I get this cleared up. Fuck this place. Scared the shit outta me what they did to this one pharma drugged up woman... 

anyway, just posted this as a reminder to any newbs to get their stupid blue card. to me its now a shield against felony breaking and entering, theft, and kidnapping. wish i had known better... severely underestimated the corruption here. 

One day, we're all going to be laughing at all this


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Just be careful in Kauai. The locals are protective. Go to Maui 

I finally figured out a way to screen the curved section of my screen room!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## JetL (Mar 27, 2015)

Is anyone on this thread from Kaua'i? I would like to meet up with some other like-minded growers here & maybe make some bean/clone trades.

Aloha, 

Jet


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 15, 2015)

Any of you guys going to the Free the Weed event this Friday on Oahu?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 15, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Any of you guys going to the Free the Weed event this Friday on Oahu?


Hey Surfd, I haven't even heard about it yet. Are you going? I'll check it out. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, going over there to see my daughter anyway...plus my friend has a booth....not real big on the industry, but should be fun.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 17, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, going over there to see my daughter anyway...plus my friend has a booth....not real big on the industry, but should be fun.


I looked for info online and couldn't find anything. I would've been too quick to go today anyway. I didn't even realize it was Friday until I just looked at the calender, ha ha. Well, I hope you have a good time with you daughter and friends


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey Rick,
Was kinda fun...guess it was named Free the Plant. Had booths set up and Black Sands was blowing glass....the medicating booth was cool but backed up to the mall so the trades was stinking up the mall and they had to shut it down. Lol
Good vibes, good music.....it was a good start.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 20, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Rick,
> Was kinda fun...guess it was named Free the Plant. Had booths set up and Black Sands was blowing glass....*the medicating booth was cool but backed up to the mall so the trades was stinking up the mall and they had to shut it down*. Lol
> Good vibes, good music.....it was a good start.


Right on Surfd, sounds like it was a good time and like you said, a good start for Hawaii. The medicating booth part had me laughing.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 20, 2015)

Since it's been a little slow in here I figured I'd throw up a few quick pics before bed. Here's some SkyWalker OG x Pipeline. This one should be coming down in the next couple days. I really need to update my journal in the near future.

 

 

 
And I shot of some of my recent QWISO I made. Kind of looks like a placenta, ha ha.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice dude, how did you like? Make f2s? I ran his Goji B and Ole Momma Ghani cuts crossed to the Hawaiian Hashplant male...had some winners.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 20, 2015)

Just saw the new white mmj cards from the DOH. Their site has the new laws that took effect in 1/2015. I didn't realize that it is now just 7 plants (no differentiation between veg/flowering) and 4 ounces on hand since the beginning of this year.
I heard the law changed, but I couldn't ever find the updated changed one til now. Anyway, I know now I guess.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 21, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> Nice dude, how did you like? Make f2s? I ran his Goji B and Ole Momma Ghani cuts crossed to the Hawaiian Hashplant male...had some winners.


I only cut one of three down so far, but the first one might be the winner. It handled the crappy winter weather well and my poor care during an incredibly busy business season for me, yielded good for being harvested at the end of winter, has good potency, a good clean mellow high, looks good and the thing that separates it from the rest is amazing stink of lemony funk. You can smell it from 50' away, no kidding. My buddy who's a MMJ patient also put an ounce in the trunk of his car and after a minute I was like, "Brah, you're car reeks". He made sure to not make any stops on the way home, ha ha. Anyway, I like it if it's not obvious, ha ha ha.

The Jamaican x Goji OG's were/are very good quality too, but with more moderate yields which could be due to my poor care. I've got clones of them all so I'll see how they do this round which will be starting pretty soon. Both strains have been instant favorites with other patients.

And I didn't make F2's yet, but I have pollen stored in the freezer for the next round.

What's the Goji B? I could see some winners coming out of those crosses. We're you testing seeds for Bodhi? And if so, is he planning on releasing them?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 21, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Just saw the new white mmj cards from the DOH. Their site has the new laws that took effect in 1/2015. I didn't realize that it is now just 7 plants (no differentiation between veg/flowering) and 4 ounces on hand since the beginning of this year.
> I heard the law changed, but I couldn't ever find the updated changed one til now. Anyway, I know now I guess.


Right on mmjmon, better late than never to get the update  It's definitely nice to not have to worry about the mature/immature ratio and who couldn't use an extra ounce


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

My flowering sativa girls are starting to reveg/reflower!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 22, 2015)

@Mohican; what strains do you have there? And what are you going to do? Let them reveg? I had a Malawi clone reveg last year at the end of May/beginning of June. Fortunately it was pretty close to finishing so I cut all the buds off and let it reveg which ended up being a mistake. It got stem rot and was attacked by cutworms or bore beetles. I thought that was pretty good authentication though for Ace Seeds having landrace genetics. It's got to be some serious tropical landrace strain to reveg as a clone with about 13 hours of light.

Brah, you pics always crack me up. It's like "Where's Waldo" but for pakalolo, ha ha, "Oh, look there's one in the background too..... and another one over there too", ha ha. 

How's your greenhouse coming?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Hahahaha - thanks man!

They are Mulanje crosses. The strange part is that they are putting out more flowers! I wonder if it is the new fish fertilizer or from having the male flowers around.

The screen room cage is still progressing slowly. I built a scaffold for it last weekend so I can work on the top sections without balancing on the top of a ladder


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 27, 2015)

I miss growing outdoors in my backyard. My neighbor called the cops, fire dept, and hazmat crew on me. All indoors now. Any of you guys ever grow the gods gift going around Oahu? I just finished flowering the first one.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 27, 2015)

@Dyna808, long time no see. That looks like a beast of a plant. I bet it would be nuts if you could flower it outdoors without the hazmat crew showing up, ha ha. Dang man, sounds like you have some friendly folks living next door, lol. I haven't grown it, nor have I heard of it over here, but I don't get around that much either. And funny avitar by the way


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 27, 2015)

Saw a shiton of Gods Gift cuts on Oahu, the best buds i saw was actually grown outdoors in Kaneohe. Yours looks crypt.

Called the Fire Dept and Hazmat....lol


----------



## kaloconnection (Apr 28, 2015)

Back in college my good buddies from the BI used to grow a lot of God's Gift from seed along the side of Palolo Valley. Did well up there. Their house was on the news once because a huge fucking boulder crashed through one of the bedrooms and luckily the roommate was off island at the time. 

Damn Dyna, that sucks!! Hope you didnt get locked up for it.


----------



## supersourdave (May 7, 2015)

Sup guys new to the forums. Had some questions. Have one plant growing for about a month now. Seedling broke ground on April 6-7 when we had that blood moon going.(pretty epic if you ask me) anyways what I was wondering is, will this plant be a monster or late flower? Its in a 2.5-3gal bucket the plant gets sun from sun up to sun down, watered once a week. Also Im a somewhat new grower but I'm actually dedicating my full attention to this plant regardless of outcome. (Just wanna share that this plant has a stank with about a 5-8ft radius) anyways I have a few concerns on the condition of the plant and I'll post pictures to after I'm done typing this.


----------



## supersourdave (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys I'm from Oahu and I'm somewhat a noob grower. I have some questions to ask and hope you guys could help me out as I'm still learning and I'm actually dedicating myself to the grow regardless of the outcome just for the knowledge. Anyways I have some photos to upload with some things I need help with. The plant is in 2.5-3.5gal bucket, watered once a week with a 10-10-10 slow release island supreme fertilizer. what are these little tiny yellow dots? Are these eggs or are these water burn from getting sprayed by accident from my mother in-law.why do my leaves do this in the middle like that? Is it the fertilizer? Water? Or is this normal?this is what shim looks like don't mind the leaves being snipped I had a problem with those squiggly guys. 

Looking forward to hear feedback from you all positively and negatively and take it as a stepping ground to improve. Mahalos and raja!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 7, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> Hey guys I'm from Oahu and I'm somewhat a noob grower. I have some questions to ask and hope you guys could help me out as I'm still learning and I'm actually dedicating myself to the grow regardless of the outcome just for the knowledge. Anyways I have some photos to upload with some things I need help with. The plant is in 2.5-3.5gal bucket, watered once a week with a 10-10-10 slow release island supreme fertilizer. View attachment 3413557what are these little tiny yellow dots? Are these eggs or are these water burn from getting sprayed by accident from my mother in-law.View attachment 3413558why do my leaves do this in the middle like that? Is it the fertilizer? Water? Or is this normal?View attachment 3413559this is what shim looks like don't mind the leaves being snipped I had a problem with those squiggly guys.
> 
> Looking forward to hear feedback from you all positively and negatively and take it as a stepping ground to improve. Mahalos and raja!


Aloha dave! I will try to throw some pointers.

The first pic appears to be aphid damage. You see them tiny green bugs with sometimes red or yellow spots? They suck sap out of the leaves. Atleast thats what it looks like to me.

The second pic is a tricky one because many things can cause wrinkling like that, room humidity going up and down too oftenly can cause wrinkles, if you are not de-humidifying or humidifying purposely then dont worry about this. Too much phosphorus to K can cause wrinkling. And too much foliar containing too much phosphorus can cause it also. I saw that island supreme brand at city mill, they are time released nutes, thats the one that get like 7 different micro-nutes yeah?


----------



## supersourdave (May 7, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Aloha dave! I will try to throw some pointers.
> 
> The first pic appears to be aphid damage. You see them tiny green bugs with sometimes red or yellow spots? They suck sap out of the leaves. Atleast thats what it looks like to me.
> 
> The second pic is a tricky one because many things can cause wrinkling like that, room humidity going up and down too oftenly can cause wrinkles, if you are not de-humidifying or humidifying purposely then dont worry about this. Too much phosphorus to K can cause wrinkling. And too much foliar containing too much phosphorus can cause it also. I saw that island supreme brand at city mill, they are time released nutes, thats the one that get like 7 different micro-nutes yeah?


 Hey thanks for the quick response! The dots seem to be see threw so I gave them a firm pinch thinking they were eggs or something, and yes I believe so. Magnesium, Boron, copper, iron, manganese, molybdenum and zinc. The plant is strictly outdoor. Am I doing anything wrong other then my concerns?


----------



## supersourdave (May 7, 2015)

Or....any tips and advice to help grow my knowledge 
I had these squiggly fast moving worms also so I dried out the soil and did a full water with fruits and vegetables insecticide and also did a foliar mist above and under leaves.
being that the plant is 1 month old will this be a monster or a discrete grow?

I also have a fish tank with a 11" Oscar and a 13" pleco and no additive in water.....can I use this water regularly as a substitute for ferts?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 7, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> Or....any tips and advice to help grow my knowledge
> I had these squiggly fast moving worms also so I dried out the soil and did a full water with fruits and vegetables insecticide and also did a foliar mist above and under leaves.
> being that the plant is 1 month old will this be a monster or a discrete grow?
> 
> I also have a fish tank with a 11" Oscar and a 13" pleco and no additive in water.....can I use this water regularly as a substitute for ferts?


Next time at city mill they have chicken shit. It was 6-4-4 i believe. Great for veg. I also recommend some cal/mag or epsom salts to keep on hand. As far as growing outdoors im not sure how to stop pest, i have tried and always end up harvesting early because gnats and aphids fucking love me and my organic soil mix . most definetly you need to figure out a way to keep all the bad pest away outdoors in hawaii, and im sure these guys can help you out with that. And i think those worms might be earthworms but don't worry, those time released nutes will scare em off if you dont want em.


----------



## supersourdave (May 7, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Next time at city mill they have chicken shit. It was 6-4-4 i believe. Great for veg. I also recommend some cal/mag or epsom salts to keep on hand. As far as growing outdoors im not sure how to stop pest, i have tried and always end up harvesting early because gnats and aphids fucking love me and my organic soil mix . most definetly you need to figure out a way to keep all the bad pest away outdoors in hawaii, and im sure these guys can help you out with that. And i think those worms might be earthworms but don't worry, those time released nutes will scare em off if you dont want em.


 so given I've sprouted in early April, when can I expect flowering and harvest to occur? August-december?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 7, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> so given I've sprouted in early April, when can I expect flowering and harvest to occur? August-december?


 most of the time it would start mid august and be fully flowering by sept.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 7, 2015)

depends on strain, maturity and genetics though. sometimes sooner sometimes later as so i heard. guarentee she will be big by then.


----------



## supersourdave (May 7, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> most of the time it would start mid august and be fully flowering by sept.


Auuuuuuuuryte! 
SPLFreak808. In regards to my fish tank I have. Can I use the shit water for my plants instead of using the island supreme chemical ferts?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 8, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> Auuuuuuuuryte!
> SPLFreak808. In regards to my fish tank I have. Can I use the shit water for my plants instead of using the island supreme chemical ferts?


honestly im not sure about that one bro i never tried that before. if it were me i would go back to city mill and buy the organic soils with the organic amendments and make yourself a super soil that can sustain itself with just water. then buy some beneficial nematodes and add them to the mix. you should have an outdoor friendly mix. i suck outdoor & i dont grow outdoor so you have to wait for someone to give you advice.


----------



## supersourdave (May 8, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> honestly im not sure about that one bro i never tried that before. if it were me i would go back to city mill and buy the organic soils with the organic amendments and make yourself a super soil that can sustain itself with just water. then buy some beneficial nematodes and add them to the mix. you should have an outdoor friendly mix. i suck outdoor & i dont grow outdoor so you have to wait for someone to give you advice.


 alright cool, thanks anyways for some of the info and some recommendation


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2015)

Fish water can work great. Just make sure you are feeding your fish good food.


----------



## supersourdave (May 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Fish water can work great. Just make sure you are feeding your fish good food.


My fish food I use are hikari gold and hikari staple the gold consists bone meal and fish meal etc and the hikari staple consists kelp and some other things


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2015)

I saw one aquaponics grow on here and it was looking great!


----------



## supersourdave (May 8, 2015)

Is my grow considered an aquaponic grow if I use the water to water plants? Or is it still an outdoor grow?


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2015)

He was using the aquarium as a res. So it isn't officially aquaponics. More like fish manure 

I have always wondered whether the shrimp farms on the northeast shore of Oahu would have some good shrimp waste for use as fertilizer.


----------



## supersourdave (May 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> He was using the aquarium as a res. So it isn't officially aquaponics. More like fish manure
> 
> I have always wondered whether the shrimp farms on the northeast shore of Oahu would have some good shrimp waste for use as fertilizer.


Lol I wouldn't doubt it. I hope someone here can help with this question....how long can I have fish tank water sitting before it going bad? Like say I did a water change and gravle vac of my tank, that water that I've collected how long can it stay good? Would having a pH meter be wise to have if doing it that way?


----------



## supersourdave (May 8, 2015)

Off subject......I find myself always smoking and giving back to the aina by tossing roachies in the pot....is that bad? Lol


----------



## HiloReign (May 8, 2015)

Should be fine to hold on to the fish tank water, if it sits really long and/or it's really dirty I'd probably dilute more the longer it sits. Personally, I'd probably just wet my worm beds with that water as that would give it a chance to breakdown and it would be available when you plant into the media (assuming you've mixed a proper soil and have worm beds). Also, with a cycling and stable soil, the pH of your water becomes negligible. 

As long as the papers you smoke don't have nasty shit in it you're fine giving the roaches back~


----------



## kaloconnection (May 8, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> so given I've sprouted in early April, when can I expect flowering and harvest to occur? August-december?


If you are only growing in a 3 gallon pot, you are probably going to start flowering this month and finish ~60 days from now, unless you are giving it supplemental lighting to keep it in veg. 

We never get over 14 hours of sunlight here...so many indica dominant strains dont catch the veg through the summer like they do on the mainland. If you grew a sativa dominant strain, planted in a 20+ gallon pot or in ground it might grow through the summer and finish in sept. or october, if it gets really good sunlight.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 12, 2015)

Anybody know about skunkdog, where it came from/lineage, ect?

Trying to decide if this mite infested cut is worth the hassle. Aloha, everybody's garden looking prime.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 12, 2015)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Anybody know about skunkdog, where it came from/lineage, ect?
> 
> Trying to decide if this mite infested cut is worth the hassle. Aloha, everybody's garden looking prime.


Hey what's up Spliff, long time no see. I can ask my buddies about Skunkdog, I'd almost guarantee they'd know. And it might be worth the hassle, Skunkdog is the bread and butter strain for three buddies of mine. They run other stuff too, but they always have at least 14 Skunkdogs out. It yields really well, is mold resistant, it looks, smells and tastes good and is potent and is pretty quick to finish. I don't know about two of the guys, but one of my buddies consistently gets over a pound per plant during long season and about a QP during short season. I'd give it a shot if I were you.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 12, 2015)

Aloha i live on the island of Maui and I just recently got my card and I would like to learn how to grow my own medicine but I have no idea on how to get seeds to grow plz help. Thank you


----------



## HiloReign (May 13, 2015)

Howzit Philip... There are a lot of different websites that will ship to Hawaii. A quick search of this forum will tell you...

I've ordered and received seeds from Attitude, Sannie, Swami organic seed and a couple others... 
Hope that helps get you started.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Rik. Sounds worth it. Firestax, seedvaultofca, ngr..there several US vendors.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 13, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Howzit Philip... There are a lot of different websites that will ship to Hawaii. A quick search of this forum will tell you...
> 
> I've ordered and received seeds from Attitude, Sannie, Swami organic seed and a couple others...
> Hope that helps get you started.


Thank you for help


----------



## Philipthetank (May 13, 2015)

Any one from upcountry Maui on here.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

Long time ago - Makawao and Kula. Smoked some kine red hair and ate killa Maui chips and sweet Kula onions


----------



## Philipthetank (May 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Long time ago - Makawao and Kula. Smoked some kine red hair and ate killa Maui chips and sweet Kula onions


Nice I live in pukalani. Where you living now


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

Southern CA

Moving my daughter to S. Kihei in June.


----------



## HiloReign (May 15, 2015)

Anyone out there running aquaponics? Just started cycling my tank... Wondering what other kinds of life I can support in the fish tank, going to start it up with some tilapia~


----------



## Philipthetank (May 19, 2015)

Can some one help me? Why does my leaves have brown spots.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 19, 2015)

Here is another one


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

Might be pH and container isn't draining well. Canna likes dry roots.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 20, 2015)

I found o


Mohican said:


> Might be pH and container isn't draining well. Canna likes dry roots.


thanks I found out it wa spider Mite. How do I kill them off my leaves


----------



## 808newb (May 20, 2015)

Philipthetank said:


> I found o
> 
> thanks I found out it wa spider Mite. How do I kill them off my leaves


That 3-in-1 organicide works for me...I wouldn't use it on ur bud, but it works and is all safe for organics


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2015)

Good job figuring that out Phillip. Probably not many people will believe me on this, but I just spray AND water in dish soap (Dawn) and cold-pressed neem oil, not hydrophobic extract neem oil and i have very little bug problems now. Cold pressed neem oil has systemic properties. I get it from Ahimsa Organics which has 4500ppm azadactarin (spelling?), but you can get some locally from Crop Production Services that has 3000ppm azadactarin or Ohana Greenhouse Supply has Dyna-Gro neem oil which has 1500ppm azadactarin. You have to water it into the soil for it to have the most systemic effect. It's been working for me anyway. Oh, and I always mix in BT and potassium silicate too.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the help. This is my first time growing.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 22, 2015)

Aloha I came home today from work and I notice that the tip of my new leaves are all brown help


----------



## HiloReign (May 22, 2015)

There are too many factors at play that we don't know about (soil, temps, humidity, etc etc).

Looks like it gets real hot during the day where you are and they got fried. I could very well be mistaken though.


----------



## Philipthetank (May 22, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> There are too many factors at play that we don't know about (soil, temps, humidity, etc etc).
> 
> Looks like it gets real hot during the day where you are and they got fried. I could very well be mistaken though.


Mahalos my Braddah that's what I was thinking to because yesterday was blazin hot


----------



## 808newb (May 22, 2015)

Are the leaves that turn gold around the buds of my Colombian Gold the reason for the name?lol

I have been flushing for the past week so just waiting on tricks to get a few more ambers..can't wait

These damn tropical mix from ace is barely halfway done and I started flowering the same time as my Malawi an CG.


----------



## 808newb (May 22, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Good job figuring that out Phillip. Probably not many people will believe me on this, but I just spray AND water in dish soap (Dawn) and cold-pressed neem oil, not hydrophobic extract neem oil and i have very little bug problems now. Cold pressed neem oil has systemic properties. I get it from Ahimsa Organics which has 4500ppm azadactarin (spelling?), but you can get some locally from Crop Production Services that has 3000ppm azadactarin or Ohana Greenhouse Supply has Dyna-Gro neem oil which has 1500ppm azadactarin. You have to water it into the soil for it to have the most systemic effect. It's been working for me anyway. Oh, and I always mix in BT and potassium silicate too.


Does it smell? Is there any effect on ur plants as far as smell, taste, etc.? What about the effects on smoking that stuff? Wouldn't this stuff stay on the plant tissue even after flushing? I hate having to spray anything on my plants and all my problems usually arise in the last 3 weeks. Does it work on Bot?


----------



## HiloReign (May 22, 2015)

Looks like mite damage. Beautiful genetics though, that's for sure~


----------



## Philipthetank (May 23, 2015)

Howzit guys I did my first transplant. Let me know how I did. The soil I used was the fox farm from ace. Mahalos


----------



## Philipthetank (May 23, 2015)

More


----------



## 808newb (May 23, 2015)

Looks like I found a use for these Popsicle sticks...the colas on these sati as want to bunch together...



HiloReign said:


> Looks like mite damage. Beautiful genetics though, that's for sure~


Yea, I was thinking that too, but it's on all my flowering plants only. I discovered a really small outbreak on the tip of one of the buds on the CG but I nipped it in the bud so to speak and no other signs of mites. It's on the Malawi, on my Kali Mist which I just got back into veg but only on the leaves below the new veg growth. I just didn't know if it could be something else. Just weird. The leave just look like one of my males do after they release a lot of pollen...looks like just golden pollen on the leaves but this stuff doesn't wash off and not any evidence of mites. With all the vog we're getting this year, just wondering if it could be acid rain causing it.

The whole lower part of my Malawi is golden.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 27, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Anyone out there running aquaponics? Just started cycling my tank... Wondering what other kinds of life I can support in the fish tank, going to start it up with some tilapia~


Hey HiloReign, I think chazbolin who frequents the Inda-gro thread; link here http://rollitup.org/p/11624508/ was growing in aquaponics. I believe he said it's great for growing cannabis, but there's some nutrient (micro-nutrient I think) that it lacks that you need to add for cannabis to be able to really shine. If it's not him someone in the Inda-gro thread would know who it is. That's where I saw the guys set-up.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 27, 2015)

808newb said:


> Are the leaves that turn gold around the buds of my Colombian Gold the reason for the name?lol
> View attachment 3424906
> I have been flushing for the past week so just waiting on tricks to get a few more ambers..can't wait
> 
> ...


Colombian Gold was named as such because the buds cured to a gold color, either from genetics, drying condition or from ringing the plant while it was still alive. I don't know which one, but the buds were gold. You can make gold buds too with a hot dry room, not that you would want to.

I would say HiloReign called it right about looking like mite damage, but I'm not a diagnosis expert. Check out the stickies in the plant problems section. ICMag has good plant problems stickies too. They are full of useful diagnosis information.

And are you talking about the first pic in this post ^ that you're flushing it and waiting for more amber trichs? That plant doesn't look very close to being done with flowering. It's still shooting out pistils all over the place. Also just FYI, some if not most, far leaning sativa plants won't develop amber trichs unless they're damaged. They'll just turn milky.



808newb said:


> Does it smell? Is there any effect on ur plants as far as smell, taste, etc.? What about the effects on smoking that stuff? Wouldn't this stuff stay on the plant tissue even after flushing? I hate having to spray anything on my plants and all my problems usually arise in the last 3 weeks. Does it work on Bot?


Neem oil does smell, but I've never noticed it while smoking nor have I ever had anyone mention noticing the buds having a neem oil taste and I've sprayed up until a week before harvest. I usually only do a light spray near the end of flowering. I believe I read a few years ago that both neem oil and dish soap break down quickly in sunlight and get washed off in rain, which I get plenty of both in my area. I don't know how bad it is to smoke neem oil residue. And I don't know how effective it is for botrytis, but I don't get any problems from bot (in an area where we get 70-90"+ of rain per year) so maybe it helps. It at least helps to keep bugs at bay and most of my bud mold problems start with bug attacks. I do think the potassium silicate helps with mold and bug attacks though.

But I was mostly talking about using neem as a soil drench. I spray it and water it in 



808newb said:


> Looks like I found a use for these Popsicle sticks...the colas on these sati as want to bunch together...
> View attachment 3425519
> 
> 
> ...


Cool use for the popsicle sticks. See all those little lower and inner buds? Personally I'd cut them off. They won't produce much and the plant is wasting energy (IMO) trying to grow those and the rest of the big buds. It looks like you are still in early enough flower to cut them off and still have plenty of time for the plant to focus on making buds that won't end up in the hash/oil bag.

Hmmm, I guess acid rain could be a culprit to consider.

Good taste too. I have Malawi and Kali Mist growing also.

Any chance your Malawi isn't getting enough nitrogen? Or is rootbound? Not getting enough water? Any of those can cause lower leaves to yellow and die. If you got it from Ace Seeds then it may need more nitrogen. Most landrace sativas don't need a lot of nutrients, but the Malawi from Ace is a heavy feeder for a landrace sativa. It's not actually a real heavy feeder like some other strains, just heavy for a landrace sativa. Dubi (owner/breeder from Ace Seeds) actually said that too.


----------



## HiloReign (May 27, 2015)

Funny you mentioned chaz and the IG thread, I stumbled upon it lastnight. Thanks for that... I most likely wont grow anything out in my AP system but the pakalolo will definitely be getting some dirty water~


----------



## 808newb (May 28, 2015)

Thanks HiloReign & Rikdabrick for your thoughts...they are probably right on. When I think of mites I think spider mites, not even giving much thought to the other mites that attack cannabis. I went on a recommendation from the local nursery here and the guy sold me sum organicide and I just read the active ingredient is sesame seed oil so not too sure on how effective it is against other types of mites. I know for a fact that it works on contact for spider mites. I only had 1 small spot of bot and it was where I found the very big innings of a colony, about the size of a dime.
As for the finish in time on the CG, that was one of those very bottom branches that I never got around to cutting. It was just that it had the most of gold and green leaves I was trying to show. This morning...
I'm so used to chopping early I suppose due to always getting bot in the last couple weeks that I also don't want to press my luck. I set them all out the week of March 21st thinking they'd be safe from flowering and because they were taking over the veg room. So when they did start flowering I decided to up my game and start putting them in a dark room with a dehumidifier at night and under clear cover by day....has made all the difference in the world keeping the bot and other molds away. The tropical mix I just leave out in the weather and it's pretty much bulletproof and it pretty much rains at some point every friggin day.. I don't get home from work until after dark and I set the plants back out right before I leave for work in the morning so not much time for attention to them during the week. It's a job in itself just moving these twice a day lol.
On a different note tho, sent the wife out to score a sack and she comes back with a bag that has "purple duck's foot" wrote on it. Never heard if it, but I like growing odd things and this is supposed to be a stealth plant in veg because it just looks like so many other things at first glance because the leaves are all webbed.
 
I thought it was pretty cool but the purple kine is tasty but no punch. Maybe I see another project in the future...


----------



## kaloconnection (May 29, 2015)

Hey 808newb, I've been having good results using two 1000 lumen solar flood lamps to interrupt the night cycle and keep my plants in veg. They run ~$30-$40 off amazon and I just turn them on around 11:30 at night and they stay on till morning but are pretty dim by then. 

I used to bring my plants inside and out, just to take advantage of the sun and save money on electricity but it got to be too much work and my plants are too big for my t5. You can also use a couple cfl's to do the same thing and interrupt the night cycle or extend evenings/mornings to keep your plants in veg. 
I've never had luck getting plants to veg through the summer outside, so this system works for me and you cant beat the energy savings. My buddy is paying an extra $240/month to run a 1k watt Light to veg 14 plants, my total house only uses $110 with a washer and dryer.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

You only need an hour in the middle of the dark cycle to interrupt flower.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You only need an hour in the middle of the dark cycle to interrupt flower.


yes, That is true. I havent found a way to set my solar lights on a timer yet to turn themselves off so I just let them run instead of staying up all night to turn them off. I figure any instability issues that might arise will get sorted out once I let the plants flower and the light schedule returns to normal. The growth I'm seeing after two weeks is impressive for a couple little solar lights.

I've kinda taken it as a personal challenge to see how little money I can spend to grow my herb and still produce quality and quantity.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

I hear you!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Here is an update of the north garden:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (May 29, 2015)

This is a before and after, a little under two weeks when I took the second pic. They'd be a lot taller if I didnt keep topping everything.


----------



## kaloconnection (May 29, 2015)

I'm trying to come up with an easy system for people on limited budgets to grow their own. Our electric rates are around $0.45/kwh, highest in the nation, so anything to lower peoples cost as well as lower their carbon footprint is a good thing. 
I believe majority of our power in Hawaii still comes from burning coal.


----------



## HiloReign (May 29, 2015)

If you're looking to save electricity look towards LEDs... On a budget then DIY~

I also use the gas lantern routine to veg my plants (12on-5 1/2 off- 1 on- 5 1/2 off) and only sensitive cultivars will flower under those circumstances (I haven't had any flower on me yet). If you're growing outside, Surfdout recommended these solar lights that kick on for a few hours after the sun goes down... I'm sure you could find something along those lines.

Feeling adventurous then go foraging for amendments...


----------



## Philipthetank (May 31, 2015)

Wassup hawaii growers got a little update on my plant


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey it's looking happy Phillip, good job brah, you'll get the hang of this quick. What strain is that?


Philipthetank said:


> Wassup hawaii growers got a little update on my plant


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2015)

kaloconnection said:


> I'm trying to come up with an easy system for people on limited budgets to grow their own. Our electric rates are around $0.45/kwh, highest in the nation, so anything to lower peoples cost as well as lower their carbon footprint is a good thing.
> I believe majority of our power in Hawaii still comes from burning coal.


I don't know about HELCO, but I'm pretty sure MECO uses diesel generators mostly for our power here. I believe power prices actually went down this year for all island except Molokai because the oil prices dropped; savor the moment, HECO/HELCO/MECO doesn't drop their prices very often. We are still close to 4 times the national average though so you don't have to savor it much


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> If you're looking to save electricity look towards LEDs... On a budget then DIY~
> 
> I also use the gas lantern routine to veg my plants (12on-5 1/2 off- 1 on- 5 1/2 off) and only sensitive cultivars will flower under those circumstances (I haven't had any flower on me yet). If you're growing outside, Surfdout recommended these solar lights that kick on for a few hours after the sun goes down... I'm sure you could find something along those lines.
> 
> Feeling adventurous then go foraging for amendments...


We're on the same page, I'm building some CREE CXB3590 5000K veg lights and I use the gas lantern routine too. I haven't had any flower on me either using the gas lantern routine.

Here's the solar powered floodlights you were referring to:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200621188_200621188


----------



## HiloReign (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds like a solid gig rik!

For what it's worth, the 5000k cct works great for veg and it is as efficient as COBs come (IMO not a bad choice). Though, if you stepped down to 4000k you could easily veg/flower under those (even though you'll be losing a small % of light emitted and will need more wattage). The 5k will lack the punch (red/farred/not too much blue etc.) you need for heavy flowers. If you're just vegging you'll be golden. Just something for you to think about (if you haven't already ).

Those solar lights are PERFECT for vegging plants outside.. Thanks for pulling them up~

@Philipthetank 

Plant looks green and growing my friend~


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

Grow outdoors! Fish guts and seaweed are killer nutes and so is ash from a fire. I burned my stems and leaves and used the ash in my mix.

Update pic - I think this is a cross of the Jillanje and Blue Dream:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supersourdave (Jun 7, 2015)

Sup guys. Just wanted to do a One month update of my plant


----------



## supersourdave (Jun 8, 2015)

So guys I've been have problems again lately and was wondering what these little guys are called and what I can do to get rid of them. 
Also I have somewhat purple stems is that a difficiency or genetics ? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## HiloReign (Jun 8, 2015)

Those are leaf miners SSDave. I've never had them become a big enough problem for me to look into their life cycle etc. but I spray an emulsion of neem oil/agsil16h weekly during the vegetative phase and haven't seen any more than a couple leaf miners over the last year.

No worries about your stem, it's genetic~

EDIT: Whenever I run into leafminers, I'll try and control them by hand first...


----------



## supersourdave (Jun 8, 2015)

When you say control em by hand ... You mean squish them or pop em? I was thinking about running down to the store to pick up some bone meal and blood meal, anything else I should grab while I'm there ?


----------



## HiloReign (Jun 8, 2015)

If you have nails, you can penetrate the top layer of the leaf (leaving the bottom intact if you manage to be gentle enough)and get them out that way. I've heard of someone using a needle to poke them all. If you look good at the trail you'll be able to see where the leaf miner is.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 11, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> If you have nails, you can penetrate the top layer of the leaf (leaving the bottom intact if you manage to be gentle enough)and get them out that way. I've heard of someone using a needle to poke them all. If you look good at the trail you'll be able to see where the leaf miner is.


I've poked them before on my tomato plants. I've also never had a big problem with them with cannabis, but leaf miners like my tomatoes enough to be a problem.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 11, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> When you say control em by hand ... You mean squish them or pop em? I was thinking about running down to the store to pick up some bone meal and blood meal, anything else I should grab while I'm there ?


Do you have cold-pressed neem oil? Try mixing some in with your soil drench water with an emulsifier and see if it helps repel pests. I think it has helped me a lot.


----------



## HiloReign (Jun 11, 2015)

What's up rik... That's great advice. A systemic application of neem is said to be very effective. I water in menial amounts of neem whenever I remember or whenever the pests remind me...

Outdoors I have had success in planting "trap" plants (mostly basil) and also plants to attract beneficial predators (dill, marigolds, lavender, etc.). I've had success with these plants in separate pots right next to each other but it seemed to be more effective when I planted them in the same pot.

My tomatoes usually get their asses handed to them by fungi but if I take care (not just let them go) they hold off til I can harvest most of the goodies. Pests are (usually) kept in check by the dozens of other plants in the vicinity of my maters housing predators.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Here today - gone to Maui


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here today - gone to Maui


If I can find a break from work and you can find a break from rental shopping, you should come try some of my Malawi to compare it with yours. I get some of my best compliments from the Malawi, but more so from older heads that appreciate it's effect and potency.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

We are done. She is all set. Time to party 

I love the long happy Malawi buzz. However, the first 20 minutes of paranoia are a bit unsettling. 
Blue Dream is my favorite right now. 

I have a Purple Haze in the ground and I expect it to be 15 feet tall by the end of the year!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bazookafight (Jun 15, 2015)

Chee-hoo!. Ganjafest anyone?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone ever try Hugelkultur mounds for cannabis? They work surprisingly well for veggies where you have little top soil. This is a corn bed planted on May 31 using buried logs from some freshly cut trees plus old decaying logs on our property.





This was from yesterday. About chest high after two weeks.






Update on the solar flood light Veg. It works well! 1 of 4 Goji OG pheno's in a 3 gal (white spots are from foliar spray not PM)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 16, 2015)

Badass Kalo, nice corn. You use Dr. Bronners in your foilar? I was until I started noticing spots. 

Bamboo and DEM speaking on IPM:


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 16, 2015)

I sometimes use Bronners in my foliar to help mix my neem up but I mostly use yucca extract and agsil16h now. My white spots are from some xtreme gardening calcarb I got for free a while back, its supposed to wash off but we havent had any real rain lately. I barely use it and dont know if it makes any difference at all, I might be better off just watering with it. 

Thanks for the video, I'll have to remember to watch it tonight.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 16, 2015)

right on I've never used calcarb but love there myko's and azo's..myco fusion is alright too but i still prefer the combination of myko's/azo's..did you find the yucca local or have to order it?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 16, 2015)

I use myko's and azo's as well. I used mycofusion samples at last transplant but its a bit too expensive for me. I got the yucca powder from kelp4less a while back and it solidified into a solid brick with all the humidity. I just dissolved it in a jar of water and keep it in the fridge and it has lasted me a while.


----------



## Philipthetank (Jun 18, 2015)

Wassup hawaii updated on my plants.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2015)

So happy today! I got to eat some Fuk Dogs!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So happy today! I got to eat some Fuk Dogs!


Seeeee, that's what you miss out on being on the mainland all the time, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 19, 2015)

Philipthetank said:


> Wassup hawaii updated on my plants.


Looking good from here brah.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2015)

South swell!


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 22, 2015)

Haven't posted in here for a while. Thought I'd show a couple of plants. 

Indoor veg of a Durban Poison.


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 22, 2015)

Here's a Masters at Work Feminized Durban Poison that's been outside a few weeks.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 22, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while. Thought I'd show a couple of plants.
> 
> Indoor veg of a Durban Poison. View attachment 3445836 View attachment 3445837


Hi mon, how well would you consider these ladies against outdoor pest?


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 22, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Hi mon, how well would you consider these ladies against outdoor pest?



I had something eating some of the other plants inside, but they left the Durban Poison alone.
First time growing it though.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 22, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> I had something eating some of the other plants inside, but they left the Durban Poison alone.
> First time growing it though.


Ah, i have been hearing good things about DP outdoors. Looking good btw! Im kind of strain hunting for mite resistant ladies. Will be waiting for the DP update!


----------



## DirtyDeezy (Jun 23, 2015)

Gone808Fishing said:


> did anyone ever use bokashi?


ya my late home boy made his own, its an element of making a fertilizer tea


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 30, 2015)

Thought these looked cool...


----------



## 808newb (Jul 1, 2015)

I started using a 4 ft fluorescent tube to keep things in veg, but that still doesn't eliminate the need to move my flowering girls into their humidity controlled darkroom. My tropical mix is on week 15 and still pushing out pistils, while half the others are starting to brown. 
 
The second Colombian gold is on the right.
My Malawi turned out awesome. It's the only strain I have found like my wife also likes. The clones I took off her didn't take but I remember now why I keep those scraggly lower branches. I forgot I pollinated them with my kali
Mist male I had, so not all is lost. 
I'm stating to find what I was looking for in the liberty hazes x dark devil auto...finding and isolating/crossing to get the purple but more potent than the DD...


----------



## 808newb (Jul 9, 2015)

7 weeks today.
 
I was able to take some cuttings off the lower branches, hopefully they take.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

Which one is that?


----------



## 808newb (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which one is that?


That's the reversed Liberty Haze x THC Bomb then those beans hit with a reversed Dark Devil Auto...dumb luck really. I mean I popped 7 and had already culled down to 3 at week 7 of veg. 1 of the 3 finished too small and early. The other plant reminds me of big bud just with a lime green color and sweet lime smell.
Like I said dumb luck finding a purple phoeno after popping so few out of the first batch, but better to have dumb luck than bad luck.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Good looking plants 808newb. How tall are they? How tall did the Dark Devil Auto get? I'm just curious. I threw out a couple freebie auto seeds and they ended up being about 8" tall. I was thinking I could replace my grass with those autos and GH would probably never be able to tell that my lawn was actually a weed carpet, ha ha. I figured the daylight hours here aren't long enough for autos to get very big, which is fine, I would rather just get photos anyway.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

You could have naked virgins roll around on your canna lawn and then make charas!

@808newb - Have you tried any of lime pheno yet? It sounds yummy!


----------



## 808newb (Jul 10, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Good looking plants 808newb. How tall are they? How tall did the Dark Devil Auto get? I'm just curious. I threw out a couple freebie auto seeds and they ended up being about 8" tall. I was thinking I could replace my grass with those autos and GH would probably never be able to tell that my lawn was actually a weed carpet, ha ha. I figured the daylight hours here aren't long enough for autos to get very big, which is fine, I would rather just get photos anyway.


The DD autos only got about 3 ft.
I have 2 of these crosses left still...one that's almost 6 ft I just put in flower on the 4th and the other one is just over a foot still in the veg room.

I just put the other tropical mix in flower on the 4th as well. I started flowering the other the week of March 21, almost 4 months later she still is pushing out pistils. Took a cut off her last week and dried and smoked and is some pretty potent shit with a crazy racing high, but not the best tasting. I think I'm definitely hooked on sativas now.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You could have naked virgins roll around on your canna lawn and then make charas!


Ba ha ha ha, that's too funny. There's a couple problems though: Finding virgins and Mrs. Dabrick would be none too happy, ha ha. It's probably good you don't live here anymore, you would most likely get me in too much trouble, ha ha


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2015)

808newb said:


> The DD autos only got about 3 ft.
> I have 2 of these crosses left still...one that's almost 6 ft I just put in flower on the 4th and the other one is just over a foot still in the veg room.View attachment 3457028
> 
> I just put the other tropical mix in flower on the 4th as well. I started flowering the other the week of March 21, almost 4 months later she still is pushing out pistils. Took a cut off her last week and dried and smoked and is some pretty potent shit with a crazy racing high, but not the best tasting. I think I'm definitely hooked on sativas now.
> View attachment 3457032


The taste might get better as time goes on. And yeah, sativas rock. Are you going to up-pot that one bigger girl into a larger smartpot?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Here are some sativa crosses:











Goldie was looking a little unhappy in her tiny hard pot so I gave her a nice big new home:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello all, normally I just lurk, but I need some help!!!! im a total rookie on my second grow and i dont know anyone else who grows in real life.... 420 loner here....  I have a med card and live on the Big Island where its rainy half the time, but sunnier in the summer.

The center lower leaves are going yellow with brown wilty parts here and there. ive had aphids and been spraying with spinosad. theyres never been many of them at all, and i think i just got rid of em. so now today i find 3 thrips (i guess by pictures) and I added nuts today for the first time in 3 weeks. i use half to 3/4 strength nutes and still, after i water, the leaves go more yellow. when i flush with just water they dont yellow so much.

its dark now, but ill take a video in the sun tomorrow and post for adice (hopefully).

maybe the big problem is im using tap water through a nice filter? and its not good enough like RO water? thing is, i grow vegetables too, and water all the other plants with filtered water, and none of them go yellow like my cannabis plants are. ive lollipopped em and topped em 3 times each. very nice bushes growing... just yellowing up, curling, etc... 

the outer and top leaves are beautiful healthy green and doing VERY well.

i feel like i know how much to water and when by weight. doubt ive been doing too much or too little. I spend a minimum of an hour on my plants every single day.

anyway, ill get the video up tomorrow and any and all advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 12, 2015)

heres a video:


----------



## mouse1818 (Jul 12, 2015)

Coqui frogs! those things sound fucking awesome when your smoking some ganja they really set you on a chill level. Also gotta love the flying roaches above you while toking lol.


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 12, 2015)

ya i like em too. btw, forgot to mention that the white flecks on some leaves... just diatomaceous earth


----------



## budznsudz (Jul 12, 2015)

My small garden, gsc x grape punch , super slutty hayes , 303 stooges , pure kush x chem4 , banners revenge , white lotus and Malawi


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2015)

Animal Cookies starting to thicken up:



Screen Room progress:







All of the portable batteries died so I didn't finish and now it is too hot!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 13, 2015)

Rookie808 said:


> heres a video:


You might have a magnesium deficiency. Look it up and see if you agree. Using some epsom salts during watering should help with that problem.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 13, 2015)

@budznsudz Nice looking garden.

@Mohican That screen house is cool and your animal cookies look really happy.


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 14, 2015)

@Rookie808 What are you growing in? What are you feeding?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 14, 2015)

Some Goji OG - day 30ish


----------



## 808newb (Jul 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> The taste might get better as time goes on. And yeah, sativas rock. Are you going to up-pot that one bigger girl into a larger smartpot?


Yea but I think I screwed myself in the process. I did it at nite after I got home from work and grabbed the ten gallon bag instead of the 5 gallon. Now I think it's going to be to heavy to move in and out every nite. Everything in the gh I am keeping in veg until they are big enough to flower. The gh is almost complete except for the door. I have a blackberry sour diesel in a 10 gallon in the gh but is too big to move and is tied in every which way to tame her. It's well over 8'. I'd have to chop it to get it out the door!


----------



## 808newb (Jul 22, 2015)

Week 18 for a 14-16 week plant. When is enough?lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supersourdave (Jul 23, 2015)

What's up guys, it's been bout a month or so since I posted an update, but about a week ago week ago, she flowering just about a week ago. Sorry I tend to sing that song every time I have something that happens about a week ago week ago..lol anyways! Here she is standing about 3feet + high...the first signs


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Congratulations!

You might want to upgrade her to a bigger container!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2015)

@supersourdave I'd agree with Mohican. I don't think you'll get much of a yield in that small of a pot, but she's looking good otherwise


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2015)

@808newb How much longer do you think you have to go with that plant? It looks like you have a ways to go still from the pic.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Here are some pics from the garden.

Screen Room:




North Jungle:




Animal Cookies in the worm bin:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supersourdave (Jul 25, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @supersourdave I'd agree with Mohican. I don't think you'll get much of a yield in that small of a pot, but she's looking good otherwise


Yea I mean as much as I want to transplant, I'm limited on space and also I kinda don't want to transplant for the second time and I'm trying to be discrete as my neighbors been complaining about my smoke session. I've already done a transplant around 1.5months, I'm more concerned about size versus yield as the plant is in the wide open in my front yard. In the mean time I've been hard at work constructing an indoor grow cabinet which is a 3'x3'x6' in my room in which that will be my actual "babies".


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 26, 2015)

supersourdave said:


> Yea I mean as much as I want to transplant, I'm limited on space and also I kinda don't want to transplant for the second time and I'm trying to be discrete as my neighbors been complaining about my smoke session. I've already done a transplant around 1.5months, I'm more concerned about size versus yield as the plant is in the wide open in my front yard. In the mean time I've been hard at work constructing an indoor grow cabinet which is a 3'x3'x6' in my room in which that will be my actual "babies".


Right on brah, sounds like you got a good plan for your situation. Could you up-pot it and just stake it and bend it over to control height?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 26, 2015)

@Mohican You're yard is looking cool. Have you ever run the Animal Cookies?


----------



## 808newb (Jul 26, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @808newb How much longer do you think you have to go with that plant? It looks like you have a ways to go still from the pic.


I went ahead and chopped her....changing up the gh for the long season. It may be nothing, or may have everything to do with the longer flowering, but something was burrowing up the stalk from about 3" above the soil all the way up to where the branches all split.
 
The sample smoke I took off her a couple weeks ago was awesome, now it's killa. I really wished I could have seen it thru to the end...I still have one clone off her tho. Kinda wonder if I should even dedicate a space for the purple haze since it's listed as a 20 week plant and who knows how far past that she will go.haha

@Mohican dude ur backyard looks fing sick. That's what mine would look like if I could get away with it!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

@rikdabrick - Yes I have grown AC before - but it was in the spring. Fireball, Animal Cookies crossed with Paki Punch. This is the first time that I am growing it without seeds (maybe).



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 27, 2015)

kaloconnection said:


> @Rookie808 What are you growing in? What are you feeding?


fox farm ocean mix, and i WAS feeding GH, but my plants always acted like they were gettin nute burn. I was using half strength too. the sun is just so bright in july that they just soak it up waaaay fast. first summer ive grown, 2nd of my life. ive been using filtered tap water, but not RO water. Ive only fed them 3 times, and theyve been outside now for 2 weeks. 2 plants grew huge. 2 plants stayed small, and one in the middle. all planted at the same time. weird. 

so as an update, one plant (these are white widow x big buds and 1 northern lights) had curling, brown leaf tips... rust colored... on otherwise green leaves. dozens of leaves fell off, i cut a bunch off too with sterile, sharp scissors. so much new growth grew back that it almost looks perfectly healthy and green everywhere. at one point, i thought it was going to die.

another plant has no rusty curling tips, but many yellow leaves. i think i may have been underwatering... my skills at determining moisture in a 10 gallon fabric pot arent great. ive been watering more, getting more accurate, and its the biggest bush out there. i topped the hell outta my plants so theyre more spheres than trees.

i also learned that spinosad isnt enough. i got sick of my lack of success and went to the trouble of using neem oil. wish i wouldve done that from the jump. holy shit the few bugs on there went running for cover. id find one or two leaves theyd gather on an hour later and just remove the leaf altogether. Heres a video of what it looked like under a small microscope for the iphone... i see aphids, but cant recognize the others 100%. can anyone else?






ill take pictures of my plants tomorrow to see if anyone can help. maybe it IS a magnesium issue someone else mentioned? good god are there a lot of variables to growin herb... its intimidating the amount to learn...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

That is interesting about GH nutes. I used FloraNovaBloom and got some gnarly tip burn too.


----------



## Rookie808 (Jul 27, 2015)

So here are pics of the 5 plants. sorry I'm not all that great and choosing angles.... maybe should have separated em, but ya... mostly good and recovering, still some nagging issues after 2 weeks outside. Any and all advice is mucho appreciated

tallest






widest












below is the only northern lights plant. the rest are WWxBigBud hybrids. as you can see, its lighter green than the others, and the only one that isnt getting better... its slowly getting worse.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jul 31, 2015)

Hard to tell but I'd say whatever they were sprayed with, it was too concentrated.


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are some pics from the garden.
> 
> Screen Room:
> 
> ...


Love the worm bin...


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 31, 2015)

Ding dang spider mites...
Oh....and this Windows 10 is real nice....


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 31, 2015)

I few playful pics...


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 31, 2015)

a few seriouser pics...


----------



## Rookie808 (Aug 1, 2015)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hard to tell but I'd say whatever they were sprayed with, it was too concentrated.


hm... followed the directions, but you might be right. these plants never get rained on... maybe i should rinse off the leaves during the next watering. thanks for the post


----------



## 808newb (Aug 1, 2015)

Week 10 today and things are looking and smelling tastey...hopefully not much longer
The colas are huge but side branching is a little wimpy
I mislabeled these as liberty haze x THC bomb X dark devil when they are actually just liberty haze X dark devil I feminized.

Lemon/lime grapes
  

I call these the red velvet pheno because they are like a swirl of light green and almost blood red when you cut open a fresh bud


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice phatties! I can't wait to hear the smoke report!


----------



## 808newb (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice phatties! I can't wait to hear the smoke report!


Yea I can't wait either...I took a sample bud to show inside
 
I'm trying to let them go as long as can but Mother Nature might have mo say in it with the storm...I mean my green is one of my staples in my hurricane preparedness kit so must replenish what's going to be used up during those long dayz and nites with no power haha


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 7, 2015)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 3474641


looks really nice ! i might be temped to bend someof those over and feed some "N"


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

What a cool cat!!!


----------



## 808killahz (Aug 20, 2015)

Whats good boyz!!! Cheehu heee....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

Cat and clones:



Got a new job this week! It is a trip to be a working stiff again


----------



## 808newb (Aug 28, 2015)

Interesting read by the Washington Post on hawaii's mmj woes. http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2015/08/18/in-the-shadow-of-hazy-marijuana-laws-hawaiian-patients-rely-on-a-network-of-hush-hush-growers/ ...glad it's getting a little national attention. Now if these damn helicopters would stop circling my house I could smoke this joint in peace instead of being paranoid over nuthin.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

I know what you mean!



North Garden:



We hit 100 degrees today!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2015)

@808newb We had the copters flying on my side on the 18th. They were flying pretty hard, but didn't land to check cards or numbers or anything. I haven't heard of anybody on Maui getting checked on this year yet. I don't think they care as much here at least. They flew my garden really low, which is all legal and they flew my neighbor pretty hard, but didn't stop and he's not legal, but looks like he is because he only has a few out that are obvious. I have two other neighbors that grow (I don't know if they have medical cards or not) and I don't think they even flew by those guys. It looked like they were just wasting time and pleasure flying. They did check the gulches in my area too, which I guess they would've stopped if they found anything worth getting.

@Mohican What's the humidity like there? It was something around 96 and 90% humidity in Kahului on Saturday I think. This has been a really hot, wet and humid summer, basically just a hot winter, ha ha. At least the playing field is level for all the outdoor growers. I'm pretty sure everyone has had difficult growing weather this year on every side of the island. And now there's two more hurricanes headed this way to keep the weather all sorts of funky. Fortunately, most of my plants handle rain and humidity pretty well. And your backyard is cool as always


----------



## 808newb (Aug 29, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @808newb We had the copters flying on my side on the 18th. They were flying pretty hard, but didn't land to check cards or numbers or anything. I haven't heard of anybody on Maui getting checked on this year yet. I don't think they care as much here at least. They flew my garden really low, which is all legal and they flew my neighbor pretty hard, but didn't stop and he's not legal, but looks like he is because he only has a few out that are obvious. I have two other neighbors that grow (I don't know if they have medical cards or not) and I don't think they even flew by those guys. It looked like they were just wasting time and pleasure flying. They did check the gulches in my area too, which I guess they would've stopped if they found anything worth getting.
> 
> @Mohican What's the humidity like there? It was something around 96 and 90% humidity in Kahului on Saturday I think. This has been a really hot, wet and humid summer, basically just a hot winter, ha ha. At least the playing field is level for all the outdoor growers. I'm pretty sure everyone has had difficult growing weather this year on every side of the island. And now there's two more hurricanes headed this way to keep the weather all sorts of funky. Fortunately, most of my plants handle rain and humidity pretty well. And your backyard is cool as always


Around here is always nerve-racking because our house lies in the flight path that the copters have to utilize to fly tourists to view lava. I would say 20-30 overflights daily and by the time u hear one that is lower in elevation it's too late.lol. I guess the difference this year is that my new "white" card came with an info sheet stating u have to have tags on each plant with ur registration # and expiration date of ur license. It clearly stated that if ur plants don't have this tag then leo can confiscate them even if u are legal. Wait ti they start using drones, then it's gonna be a pseudo-skeet shooting extravaganza hahA
I did hear about a bust last week in fern Forrest or Hawaiian acres where they got over 300 plants, 68#s and 5 figures in cash. So as long as they make 1 bust like that a month, it'll keep 'em in business


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

808newb said:


> Around here is always nerve-racking because our house lies in the flight path that the copters have to utilize to fly tourists to view lava. I would say 20-30 overflights daily and by the time u hear one that is lower in elevation it's too late.lol. I guess the difference this year is that my new "white" card came with an info sheet stating u have to have tags on each plant with ur registration # and expiration date of ur license. It clearly stated that if ur plants don't have this tag then leo can confiscate them even if u are legal. Wait ti they start using drones, then it's gonna be a pseudo-skeet shooting extravaganza hahA
> I did hear about a bust last week in fern Forrest or Hawaiian acres where they got over 300 plants, 68#s and 5 figures in cash. So as long as they make 1 bust like that a month, it'll keep 'em in business


fucking theives taking money right out the mouths of folks  yet we can rent reseacrch land in maui and do whatever with chems and PGR's on bannas and mangos in the name of "research" .... hope the collective is still going strong !


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2015)

808newb said:


> Around here is always nerve-racking because our house lies in the flight path that the copters have to utilize to fly tourists to view lava. I would say 20-30 overflights daily and by the time u hear one that is lower in elevation it's too late.lol. I guess the difference this year is that my new "white" card came with an info sheet stating u have to have tags on each plant with ur registration # and expiration date of ur license. It clearly stated that if ur plants don't have this tag then leo can confiscate them even if u are legal. Wait ti they start using drones, then it's gonna be a pseudo-skeet shooting extravaganza hahA
> I did hear about a bust last week in fern Forrest or Hawaiian acres where they got over 300 plants, 68#s and 5 figures in cash. So as long as they make 1 bust like that a month, it'll keep 'em in business


I know what you mean about the tour helicopters. I used to live in Fern Acres and would have plenty flying over head all the time and we get them and Mokulele all day where I live on Maui too. You just have to train your ear. Tour helicopters pretty much make a straight flight path and have the normal noise crescendo and decrescendo of a passing aircraft. GH guys either cruise in circles, grids or serpentine so you hear a crescendo, decrescendo, cresendo, decrescedo of engine/prop noise; it's not your normal tour helicopter sound. And the Fed helicopter has a unique sound altogether. It's quiet and eerie, that's the one that gets my heart going because by the time you hear it it's usually pretty close so one may not have much time to make appropriate adjustments if needed, (read: running around like crazy throwing plants in the bushes, ha ha)

I saw the thing about the tags from one of the guys I caretake for. Thanks for the heads-up though.

I heard about that bust too. That sucks for those guys. Hopefully they don't have to serve much time.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> fucking theives taking money right out the mouths of folks  yet we can rent reseacrch land in maui and do whatever with chems and PGR's on bannas and mangos in the name of "research" .... hope the collective is still going strong !


AMEN JOEDANK!!!! PREACH IT BRUDDAH!!! Seriously some backwards stuff with the way our legislators run things around here.

I think the collective is still going, but I saw a post on oldhaole's journal on icmag that said the collective got raided by "non-badge wearing thugs", so that's pretty lame.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

94% humidity here. We keep getting tropical weather pulled up from Mexico. My daughter said the storm last week was gnarly. El Nino is going to be dumping some major storms on us this year. Get prepared!


----------



## 808newb (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone had to deal with the black twig borer?? They are fucking up my whole grow. The plant starts to die anywhere above the bore hole.
This species apparently is only endemic to Florida and Hawaii

https://www.rollitup.org/t/are-these-eggs-of-some-sort.883186/#post-11918024


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Damn!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2015)

@808newb I can't make out the pic on my phone very well, but if it's what I have dealt with then yeah, there's no saving the part of the plant above the bore hole or at less I haven't found out how to yet. I just cut down to the next node or two as soon as I notice the branch start dying and get it away from the other plants. I've pretty much lost entire plants like that branch by branch. It's lame, but fortunately my borers only seem to pick on certain strains. Last round they only picked on my Kali Mists and left everything else alone. You might try a heavy neem oil soil drench. I've got rid of other pests like that before.


----------



## The Latent Image (Sep 19, 2015)

I have been using ground habaneros to stop the spider mites this year. seems to be working well


----------



## Joedank (Sep 19, 2015)

808newb said:


> Anyone had to deal with the black twig borer?? They are fucking up my whole grow. The plant starts to die anywhere above the bore hole.View attachment 3503380
> This species apparently is only endemic to Florida and Hawaii
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/are-these-eggs-of-some-sort.883186/#post-11918024


spinosad and BT bacteria provide some protection for borers . i dont reccomend them in flower although they are thought of as "safe"
OMRI says your allowed 2 sprays of each spaced 2 weeks apart ...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

I have heard of people digging them out and poking pins in the stem to kill them. Seal the hole with wax or vaseline.


----------



## Frosteze (Sep 28, 2015)

Good to know so many Maui growers on this site. I guess I picked a good forum to join. Sunny Southside here. I'd be down for a potluck. Please PM me if anything going down. 

I'm having a aphid problem right now on my outdoor. Just blasted them with canola oil and Dawn dish soap. I haven't seen any for a couple days now. Anyone have a concoction they'd recommend? Little bastards are vicious.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

Yellow sticky strips and cards work great!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Frosteze (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yellow sticky strips and cards work great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pick some up tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't used those sticky strips yet, but I'm sure Mohican knows what he's talking about. I usually hit my plants 2-3x a week with neem and Dawn dish soap until they leave and it's worked well every time so far. I also spray the main stem and the dirt around the base real well too since mine are almost always brought in by ants farming them. The ants will usually pack up also if I spraying them with neem and dish soap enough.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

Even a strong blast of water will make them leave. I just hate blasting off my frost. If you are in pre-frost stages, blast away!

Ladybugs and wasps absolutely love to eat aphids. Each spring when the aphids are all over my roses I just wait. A week later they are all gone. Wasps are hard workers.

The cards are yellow because bugs are attracted to dying yellow leaves. That is why I always pull off the yellow leaves and throw them in my burning bin.


----------



## 808newb (Sep 30, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @808newb I can't make out the pic on my phone very well, but if it's what I have dealt with then yeah, there's no saving the part of the plant above the bore hole or at less I haven't found out how to yet. I just cut down to the next node or two as soon as I notice the branch start dying and get it away from the other plants. I've pretty much lost entire plants like that branch by branch. It's lame, but fortunately my borers only seem to pick on certain strains. Last round they only picked on my Kali Mists and left everything else alone. You might try a heavy neem oil soil drench. I've got rid of other pests like that before.


Heat hoses f--kers got my kali too, but what I salvaged off her is killer smoke. 
3rd week of flower for my pure haze and come out this morning and main stalk dead overnite from these mutherfucks!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2015)

Noooooo!

I am dealing with these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Frosteze (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> I am dealing with these:
> 
> ...


This is my first attempt at growing outdoors. Knew it was going to be a hassle due to the pests I deal with on my other crops. I'm hoping the results pay off. Just gotta stay on top of things I guess. 

You've got a hungry little critter there. What's your game plan and how far along are your crops?


----------



## 808newb (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> I am dealing with these:
> 
> ...


Ya that looks like that could do some damage!

These little f--kers are less that 1 mm wide...I have found they are small enough to make it thru the screen I have for ventilation in the greenhouse. I never see them until the damage is already done when they reemerge from those bore holes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2015)

I sprayed BT and they all fell off dead the next day. A couple of the colas have nothing but leaf skeletons left on them!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 2, 2015)

808newb said:


> Heat hoses f--kers got my kali too, but what I salvaged off her is killer smoke.
> 3rd week of flower for my pure haze and come out this morning and main stalk dead overnite from these mutherfucks!View attachment 3511355


Yup, that's the same damage I get. Unfortunately they're probably go to kill that plant off branch by branch; that's what they do to mine when they find one they like. I used to grow Bay 11 from Ken Estes and it was top quality, but the borers found it during my last two rounds and would just decimate it. I quit growing that strain because of them. On the upside, my last round they were killing off 3 Kali Mists plants and this round I have one Kali Mist flowering right now and it's looking great and the borers aren't messing with it, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 2, 2015)

808newb said:


> Ya that looks like that could do some damage!
> 
> These little f--kers are less that 1 mm wide...I have found they are small enough to make it thru the screen I have for ventilation in the greenhouse. I never see them until the damage is already done when they reemerge from those bore holes.
> View attachment 3511495 View attachment 3511496


I didn't realize they were that small, dang. I found a big larvae burrowing through my stem one time too. It caused the same damage, but it was big. I haven't found one of the borers yet, but I doubt I was looking hard enough to find something that small.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I sprayed BT and they all fell off dead the next day. A couple of the colas have nothing but leaf skeletons left on them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah brah, when the cats start coming out to play you gotta keep up on the spraying. Someone told me to spray 10 days before a full moon because they apparently hatch and mature right around that time more than most and I've been doing it for about the last 5 months and I haven't had any cat problems since and I used to get budworms every round. I still spray BT, neem and dish soap once a week though, I just make sure I spray 10 days before the full moon for one of the weeks.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 2, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> This is my first attempt at growing outdoors. Knew it was going to be a hassle due to the pests I deal with on my other crops. I'm hoping the results pay off. Just gotta stay on top of things I guess.
> 
> You've got a hungry little critter there. What's your game plan and how far along are your crops?


Yup, just stay on top of it. You can follow my advise in the previous post. You could hit your plants up with Spinosad 2-3 times throughout they're life up until bud start setting, that should help quite a bit too.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 2, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Yup, that's the same damage I get. Unfortunately they're probably go to kill that plant off branch by branch; that's what they do to mine when they find one they like. I used to grow Bay 11 from Ken Estes and it was top quality, but the borers found it during my last two rounds and would just decimate it. I quit growing that strain because of them. On the upside, my last round they were killing off 3 Kali Mists plants and this round I have one Kali Mist flowering right now and it's looking great and the borers aren't messing with it, hopefully it stays that way.


Yea I have noticed they like sativa plants more. When I was growing indica dom plants I remember posting on the frostiest buds thread saying they were so sticky they acted like flypaper cause I would find these small flys and these little black beetles(I could only tell what they looked like because of a big magnifying glass I would use to pick them all off with tweezers), and didn't have a clue as to the damage they can cause because my plants were so healthy with big buds. They were so frosty it looked as if they were frozen in time the way they landed on the bud and just died standing up normal..I would go to shoo them off and they wouldn't move. So hindsight I have had them the whole time, they have only affected me now since I've been growing strictly sativas or sat dom plants. Weird. Oh yea and I went out and found another branch shriveled up this morning...the only branch I left on the main stalk right below where I just cut the last one.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2015)

808newb said:


> Heat hoses f--kers got my kali too, but what I salvaged off her is killer smoke.
> 3rd week of flower for my pure haze and come out this morning and main stalk dead overnite from these mutherfucks!View attachment 3511355


yo Bra you gotta get serious on those borers or you could end up having to buy canna...lol.

not kidding now ... look into spinosad for them ... thats hella small for so much damage...


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 7, 2015)

@808newb Bummahz on the plant. I figured they wouldn't leave it alone once they found it. I'd take Joedank 's advise and get some Spinosad. It's supposed to be effective against borers. 

@Joedank have you ever sprayed Spinosad later in flower? How fast do you think it wears off? I spray my plants with neem, BT and dish soap almost all the way to the end and it all wears off pretty quick between the sun and the rain I get. I was told not to spray it once buds start setting, but I was just wondering if Spinosad would wear off similarly to the neem/BT spray.


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 7, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @808newb Bummahz on the plant. I figured they wouldn't leave it alone once they found it. I'd take Joedank 's advise and get some Spinosad. It's supposed to be effective against borers.
> 
> @Joedank have you ever sprayed Spinosad later in flower? How fast do you think it wears off? I spray my plants with neem, BT and dish soap almost all the way to the end and it all wears off pretty quick between the sun and the rain I get. I was told not to spray it once buds start setting, but I was just wondering if Spinosad would wear off similarly to the neem/BT spray.


No funkies from neem and soap late in flower? Good to know.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> @808newb Bummahz on the plant. I figured they wouldn't leave it alone once they found it. I'd take Joedank 's advise and get some Spinosad. It's supposed to be effective against borers.
> 
> @Joedank have you ever sprayed Spinosad later in flower? How fast do you think it wears off? I spray my plants with neem, BT and dish soap almost all the way to the end and it all wears off pretty quick between the sun and the rain I get. I was told not to spray it once buds start setting, but I was just wondering if Spinosad would wear off similarly to the neem/BT spray.


i have gone pretty late as the reasearch info says it decomposes in the UV light ....but only to kill borers or pillers or truebugs. as a last resort you can use double strength and even kill mites ...


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 7, 2015)

Personally I'd stay away from spraying neem more than 3 or 4 weeks into flower. I have no evidence or claims to back that up, it's just the opinion of someone whom I regard very highly (and myself).

Anyone rocking ACE or Cannabiogen gear recently? (Yes Mohican, I've seen your Malawi LOL)


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> No funkies from neem and soap late in flower? Good to know.


I don't get anything from it. I also just kind of just do a thorough misting, instead of a drenching, when the buds fill out. And I stop about 2 weeks before the plant is done. Like Joedank pointed out with Spinosad, neem and dish soap also degrade quickly under UV light and I get plenty of rain too to wash it off. I know they both wear off pretty quickly because bugs will be on my plants like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm if I don't keep up on the spraying at the very least one a week.



HiloReign said:


> Personally I'd stay away from spraying neem more than 3 or 4 weeks into flower. I have no evidence or claims to back that up, it's just the opinion of someone whom I regard very highly (and myself).
> 
> Anyone rocking ACE or Cannabiogen gear recently? (Yes Mohican, I've seen your Malawi LOL)


Here's a read for you HiloReign from the EPA and there's plenty of other sources that you can look up that say the same stuff. The bottom of page 12 shows the half life of neem on a leaf surface under UV light is 2.47 days and 3-6 day in a forest environment in terrestrial matrices, whatever they mean by that, so no worries I guess even within 6 days of harvest at most.

I just stopped running Ace's Malawi after 1.5 years. It has a good effect and is really potent that gets kind of overboard after a 6 month cure. I liked it, but it wasn't a big hit with everyone. It's somewhat airy (not that that should matter, but it does with some people...... silly people). It was frosty, but didn't look that great and it smelled like parsley, celery and good dirt which I liked, but nobody was raving about it or anything. I would like to run all of Ace's and Cannabiogen's stuff though someday.

Are you running either of their strains? What do you have going besides that?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have gone pretty late as the reasearch info says it decomposes in the UV light ....but only to kill borers or pillers or truebugs. as a last resort you can use double strength and even kill mites ...


Thanks for the info. That'll come in handy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't get anything from it. I also just kind of just do a thorough misting, instead of a drenching, when the buds fill out. And I stop about 2 weeks before the plant is done. Like Joedank pointed out with Spinosad, neem and dish soap also degrade quickly under UV light and I get plenty of rain too to wash it off. I know they both wear off pretty quickly because bugs will be on my plants like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm if I don't keep up on the spraying at the very least one a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked your silly people comment so true. Let me tell you..with long flowering sativas which are landrace (at least frkm my experience, which means shit) SE Asian Sativas anyway that have grown have same smells you speak BUT they sometimes hammer, and I like that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

Smells dont always mean all


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2015)

So I guess somebody else should throw up some pics too, ha ha.

Here's some Skywalker OG x Pipeline. Really good stuff
 
This was a Harlequin BX I harvested fairly recently. Really good medicine for my back and hip pain. I've been able to work all day without limping around since I started smoking this regularly.
 
It's pretty frosty. I probably had another 3 weeks to go after this picture.
 
This was some Jamaican x Goji OG. Really good stuff too
  
Some Mango from Blimburn Seeds. It really does smell like mangoes when growing. The smell turns kind of floral after it's done drying. It's good, I like it, but will probably get replaced in the next couple runs or less..... maybe, it handles the rain and humidity good and it's indica dominate which I don't have much of.
 
I'm pretty sure this was a Mango nug or maybe Jamaican Goji
 
Some happy ladies vegging. The one in the back left is around 3.5' to 4' tall. She's going to kill it this round I think.
 
Garden protector 
 
I guess he liked me


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I liked your silly people comment so true. Let me tell you..with long flowering sativas which are landrace (at least frkm my experience, which means shit) SE Asian Sativas anyway that have grown have same smells you speak BUT they sometimes hammer, and I like that


I believe it about the SE Asian strains. My buddy smoked some Thai in Thailand along the Mekong River and he said him and his buddy were trippin' to the point they intitially thought it was laced, but realized it was just really trippy weed. I've read about some trippy strains from around there. I've got some Mekong Haze seeds from Cambodia; I'll try to pop a few for next summer.

Anyway, I had a couple heavy smokers say that Ace's Malawi was like smoking weed again for the first time. One of my buddies said he hadn't had a head rush like it since he was 13.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2015)

Some Kali Mist. The pic doesn't do this one justice.
 
And just for fun, some random pics.

The last batch of QWISO I made.


A praying Jackson. I think he was praying I wasn't going to eat him.
 
A cool flower I found
 

And ya gotta end the day with a pretty decent sunset.


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 8, 2015)

Sweet pics rik... I'll take a sample of each~

I managed to find the pdf you were talking about from the EPA, although interesting, I'll be keeping neem off of plants in flower. I would say that a light coating during flowering would be alright in certain situations but regardless you're going to get neem where the sun doesn't shine and I'd prefer not to smoke that. I also found a table on that same document finding small traces of neem on broad leaved plants up to 86 days after application page 18

Seems like most steered the way of Malawi, I've never grown or smoked any ACE or CBG gear yet but I have beans on the way... CBGs Caribe, Nepal Jam and Bangi Haze as well as ACEs Congo. This will be my first pollen chucking run... I picked up this gear in the hopes of finding plants that will stand up to the humidity and rain. I will be making selections based on their hardiness, their high, potency and aroma/color in that order~ Other than that I've been stuck in between seed orders because I nearly got ripped off by Cannazon and gifted too many beans back when I had them (LOL).

And I get what you mean... Before I turned caveman I knew a lot of people who thought airy bud meant shitty bud... On one hand, when you pick up airy larfy shit from some stranger chances are it's shitty weed. On the other hand, when you pick up airy buds from a long time grower and sativa-enthusiast, you might think he put a little something extra in that doob.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2015)

North garden after trim:




Same garden from the back:




Mystery Blue drying:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> North garden after trim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hawaiian, talk about a love and hate neighbor relationship lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2015)

That mystery blue looks a nice smoke @Mohican


----------



## tomuch (Oct 9, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> ...about some trippy strains from around there. I've got some Mekong Haze seeds from Cambodia; I'll try to pop a few for next summer.
> 
> Anyway, I had a couple heavy smokers say that Ace's Malawi was like smoking weed again for the first time. One of my buddies said he hadn't had a head rush like it since he was 13.


Yeah, I've got some experience smoking those kinds of sativas mostly - every time in the Netherlands (except once or twice at home in Scandinavia). I'd love to do a grow, with some seeds like you seem to have atm, but alas I haven't got the chance to acquire any atm.

Tomas


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 9, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Sweet pics rik... I'll take a sample of each~
> 
> I managed to find the pdf you were talking about from the EPA, although interesting, I'll be keeping neem off of plants in flower. I would say that a light coating during flowering would be alright in certain situations but regardless you're going to get neem where the sun doesn't shine and I'd prefer not to smoke that. I also found a table on that same document finding small traces of neem on broad leaved plants up to 86 days after application page 18


You should never spray anything on plants after 3 weeks in flower, no matter what the half life is, half life just means its half its original value not completely gone. Neem definitely affects the taste if you do it in late flower, I know this from experience even if done 3 weeks before harvest. Even if you try to do a bud rinse to wash it off, you will see an oil coming off your colas when you dip it in water. 

Trichomes are soluble in oil and not water....neem is an oil.

Also, the big extract companies on the mainland hate when growers use neem in late flower because it changes the color and makes it sizzle and less marketable. 

Keep in mind when any company says a product is safe for use up to a day before harvest, most if not all are referring to food crops and not sticky, icky trichome laden flowers that are going to be smoked.


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 9, 2015)

The first sentence tells my stance on this subject, you're preaching to the choir.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I liked your silly people comment so true. Let me tell you..with long flowering sativas which are landrace (at least frkm my experience, which means shit) SE Asian Sativas anyway that have grown have same smells you speak BUT they sometimes hammer, and I like that


Do you get any spice (like cooking spice) smelling weed over there? Kali Mist kind of smells like cooking spices and is thought to be predominantly Cambodian with some Thai, Colombian and Afghani mixed in and I keep it around because it's got a great head high.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Sweet pics rik... I'll take a sample of each~
> 
> I managed to find the pdf you were talking about from the EPA, although interesting, I'll be keeping neem off of plants in flower. I would say that a light coating during flowering would be alright in certain situations but regardless you're going to get neem where the sun doesn't shine and I'd prefer not to smoke that. I also found a table on that same document finding small traces of neem on broad leaved plants up to 86 days after application page 18
> 
> ...


Sorry brah, I meant to put the link up of that EPA paper but I spaced it; I was really tired when I posted that. 

I'll hit up the neem thing in the next post, but why do you think smoking trace amounts of neem would be harmful, like say, more harmful than inhaling weed smoke? I'm just curious and you didn't state your opinion as to why you think it might be bad.

And yeah, I think a lot of people went with Malawi because it was advertised as potent, which it is, but I'd rather have grown what you ordered. And I've wanted to grow the Caribe, NepJam and Bangi Haze for awhile. I'm glad I got to grow and smoke Ace's Malawi; it was a great outdoor plant and the effect was great, but it's not the shortest flowering strain (not the longest either) and though it yields well it wasn't desired much by most patients which ends up being a headache for me. I'm pretty sure effect and potency are at the bottom of the list for most people and aroma and taste are at the top so Malawi loses in the head-to-head with other "danker" strains. It's pretty much the opposite for me so that's why I kept the Malawi as long as I did. If CBG's and Ace's other strains are as tough as their Malawi then they should handle the weather fine.

Also, on the airy leafy stuff, I'd say you have a good take on it though I've been surprised a few times. I've smoked crappy looking weed on several occasions from some friends of mine and it would dang near take your head right off your body and then also on several occasions I've had beautiful grown indoor buds from skilled grower friends that didn't have any punched to it at all. So the moral of the story kids is, "Don't (always) judge a book by its cover (though you're probably correct in your assumptions 90% of the time)", ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2015)

waterproof808 said:


> You should never spray anything on plants after 3 weeks in flower, no matter what the half life is, half life just means its half its original value not completely gone. Neem definitely affects the taste if you do it in late flower, I know this from experience even if done 3 weeks before harvest. Even if you try to do a bud rinse to wash it off, you will see an oil coming off your colas when you dip it in water.
> 
> Trichomes are soluble in oil and not water....neem is an oil.
> 
> ...


Hey waterproof808, aloha  I haven't seen you around here before. Pull up a chair and kick back awhile, you seem like a fun loving individual 

Soooooo, thanks for your explanation of half life and your opinions. Have you got to smoke any of my flowers before? Maybe you have and didn't know it, but chances are slim I'd guess, there's a lot of weed here. Anyway, I can guarantee you my buds don't taste or smell like neem oil. Maybe I'm accidentally doing something magical in my growing/harvesting/drying/curing process that makes it all go away, I don't know, but it doesn't taste like neem. Maybe it's because I get mostly sunny days and had 91" of rain last year and will probably get that much or more this year, but my buds don't taste like neem. Maybe the Hawaiian outdoor climate just kicks neem's ass all day everyday, I don't know, but my buds don't taste like neem. (There's an underlying message in that paragraph, see if you can find it. Kind of like a lame "Where's Waldo", bwah ha ha)

I'm going to state a fact, not an opinion; I've had plenty of long time seasoned smokers from here, Cali, Washington and Oregon say some of my stuff is the best or some of the best stuff they've ever smoked and some, probably not all, but some would definitely tell me if it tasted or smelled like neem or if it wasn't top notch. I have some good honest friends and patients that will tell me if something isn't up to par so I do get regular feedback. And I'm not boasting here, I just have some good genetics, the Hawaiian outdoors and can keep them alive long enough to harvest them; it's something any decent gardener could do, nothing special. Really I'm just saying your opinions may not always a play out to be true in my reality. Maybe you're in a drier part of the islands or maybe you grow indoors or maybe something else. Maybe neem residue stays on your plants longer because of your environment and that's why your experience isn't the same as mine, I don't know. Maybe someday in the not too distant future, you and me and all the other regulars in the "Hawaii Growers" thread can get together around a big bonfire, singing kumbaya and smoking doobies while contemplating why my bud doesn't taste/smell like neem oil even though I spray them far into flowering. It probably won't happen, but a kid's gotta have dreams, ya know?

And finally, I don't care what mainland extraction companies hate; I'm not working with them. I make my own oil and it's gone, out the door as soon as it's ready. I would assume it would hang around for awhile if it sucked.

And really, I'm just not worried about smoking trace amounts of neem. Maybe someday it'll bite me in the okole, but I doubt it. I'd wager you inhale more deadly crap filling up your gas tank one time then you would smoking an ounce of my stuff. Anyway, it doesn't matter; it's all conjecture until there's some studies done to prove me right............ ha ha, just kidding............... kind of 

Well, it's nice to have you join us. Don't take offense to my input and humor or lack thereof; we can hug it out if you do take offense though..... just saying  There's a good group of guys on this thread. Post up some pics if you got some and are comfortable to do so. TTYL brah


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> No funkies from neem and soap late in flower? Good to know.


So after waterproof808's comment, I'm thinking your environment may have something to do with whether your flowers will taste/smell like neem oil. So you may want to try to test it on one plant instead of all of them or maybe even better would be part of one plant. Apparently not everybody has the same results at harvest time. Also, as @HiloReign pointed out, smoking trace amounts of neem oil MAY be bad for you. It MAY be good for you, it MIGHT not do anything to you at all, we don't know so do what you feel comfortable with I guess.








(Disclaimer: Let it be known rikdabrick is not liable for any advice given to Frosteze in regards to smoking cannabis sativa with trace amounts of neem oil on or in said smoking substance. If Frosteze does in fact smoke cannabis sativa leaves or flowers with tracea amounts neem oil on or in it and does in fact grow another head, literally cough up a lung, decrease in size in the boto or ala alas regions, contract enlarged man breasts or explosive and/or projectile diarrhea or pregnancy let it be known Frosteze choose to smoke the neem laced cannabis sativa flowers and/or leaves of his own will with a sound mind and rikdabrick had no part in the decisions of Frosteze)


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 10, 2015)

Truth is I don't have any factual science to back me up, my friend. The difference is that I'm trying to inhale combusted weed, not combusted trace amounts of neem oil. I accept any carcinogenic or "bad stuff" when I burn the ganja only because I as the grower could not produce a cleaner product. I'm well aware most flowers I smoke are covered in dust, particulate matter, bugs, etc. (even though I pluck out foreign objects) so it only seems foolish adding to the that list. Whether or not I taste it adding neem only means I'm smoking more weird shit(which I obviously don't want to be) and applied during late flowering, would mean I failed to bring this plant to fruition in optimal health. IMO, neem during flower is a last ditch effort to save some hard work. I laughed when you said it MAY be good for you, what can you burn and inhale regularly that's good for your body?

In the end I agree, do what you feel is most comfortable for you.

EDIT: I'm still young... I'd still sample any of your flowers any day rik LOL

The descriptions of the beans I picked up were all outdoor hardy/mold resistant types, they should be beasts~


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

The Holy Smoke / Malberry Malawi looked and smelled way different than the ACE Malawi I have seen. It smelled like a mixture of Old Spice aftershave and sweet basil. It would make your mouth (and probably lungs) numb when you smoked it.






















This was my prep for the LA Cup.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2015)

nice 13 pack


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 11, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Truth is I don't have any factual science to back me up, my friend. The difference is that I'm trying to inhale combusted weed, not combusted trace amounts of neem oil. I accept any carcinogenic or "bad stuff" when I burn the ganja only because I as the grower could not produce a cleaner product. I'm well aware most flowers I smoke are covered in dust, particulate matter, bugs, etc. (even though I pluck out foreign objects) so it only seems foolish adding to the that list. Whether or not I taste it adding neem only means I'm smoking more weird shit(which I obviously don't want to be) and applied during late flowering, would mean I failed to bring this plant to fruition in optimal health. IMO, neem during flower is a last ditch effort to save some hard work. I laughed when you said it MAY be good for you, what can you burn and inhale regularly that's good for your body?
> 
> In the end I agree, do what you feel is most comfortable for you.
> 
> ...


I was joking when I said smoking trace amounts of neem MAY be good for you, but who knows? Maybe it cures testicular cancer; I've been smoking it for awhile and haven't got any testicular cancer sooooooo, yeah, maybe? Ha ha.

If you ever come to Maui let me know and I'll start up the bonfire


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 11, 2015)

You might be on to something there kanak LOL

I'd like to visit Maui again, haven't been there since I was just a kid.... And bonfires are the shit~

If you're visiting Hawaii island... Well don't let me know cause I don't got shit right now lol. Visit early next year, I'll have a good selection by then~


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Crimbo tree:





Purple Haze:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 11, 2015)

Stunning plants!! Excited to see bud shots of the purple haze.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 11, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> You might be on to something there kanak LOL
> 
> I'd like to visit Maui again, haven't been there since I was just a kid.... And bonfires are the shit~
> 
> If you're visiting Hawaii island... Well don't let me know cause I don't got shit right now lol. Visit early next year, I'll have a good selection by then~


It'd be cool to visit the B.I. too. I haven't been there for 3.5 years. That's when we moved back to Maui from Mountain View. There's a lot of cool things about the B.I. and a lot of rad people, but I probably won't make there anytime soon. I'm stuck on Maui for the foreseeable future. Fortunately, it's not a bad place to be stuck


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 11, 2015)

@Mohican Nice plants braddah. What's the Crimbo? A Colombian cross maybe? Do you think the Panama is going to finish sometime in Dec.?


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 11, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> It'd be cool to visit the B.I. too. I haven't been there for 3.5 years. That's when we moved back to Maui from Mountain View. There's a lot of cool things about the B.I. and a lot of rad people, but I probably won't make there anytime soon. I'm stuck on Maui for the foreseeable future. Fortunately, it's not a bad place to be stuck


Been "stuck" here for 7 1/2 years now. Not so bad.


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone ever try Critical Mass outdoors? I'm dry side of the island and I acquired a couple seedlings. Or does anyone have growing recommendations for a similar dense bud strain?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2015)

It is what a UK grower called my Christmas tree, so I adopted the name


----------



## 808newb (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the spinosad. I don't know what BT is tho. They will both be on the list my next trip to the garden store. 
As far as the whole neem smoking deal, I've never could tell any difference probably cause there wasn't any on there. Right now I use neem and sesame seed oil for white fly but u know it doesn't kill them....they're right back in 2-3 days like they were before I sprayed. When I say it doesn't kill them, I mean it only mechanically gums up their mouth parts and it probably doesn't actually or it might. But I stopped making BHO because of it. I only spray on the leaves or at least try to and what minuscule trace amounts land on the buds I never can tell. But I don't like the thought of mixing neem & sesame seed oil in with the sticky. 
I knew I saw that word somewhere then bam it hit me.
 
It's given in tablet form to my dogs ever month.

How is it applied? I don't think a foliage spray is going to touch borers that are inside a stalk or stem. Water it in possibly? If it's safe enough to give my dog....dunno. The tablets smell like some skeet of bug spray or something...they don't like the taste either, I have to stick it on the end of my finger and ouch it down their throats. 
While I'm pondering that I'll throw up a pic of a couple new arrivals...
The one on the left is one of those Afghan reg freebies from Herbies and the other two is a cross I made from my two favorites now, the mother was an Ace Malawi and the dad was a Serious Kali Mist.
 
All 3 are at 3-1/2 weeks...I have no clue as to the bonsai in training in the middle. It's stopped getting taller at 10 days. I think it's just a retard. 
Anyways thanks again to all that chimed in on my borer problem. Btw, I think I was the cause of the whole thing now. PHing my water started getting to be a hassle. My tap water will range anywhere from 7.3-8.4 and I was getting lockout. I started using rainwater cause the pH is so close to where it should be from volcanic rain....I found a couple of this tiny beetles floating on top of one of the pails I use to catch water..go figure


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2015)

Add a few drops of soap to the water. The bugs will die/drown almost instantly.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Add a few drops of soap to the water. The bugs will die/drown almost instantly.


Thanks yea I do put a couple drops in the spray bottle, but only because I don't have any spreader/sticker to work with. Didn't know that soap kills the bugs. Good to know.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2015)

you might want to check nearby non-cannabis plants for the whitefly as well and try to cut back any vegetation that they are also attracted to. They seem to like palm fronds and guava trees in my yard. 

Vacuum cleaners work well to suck up any whitefly. BacillusThuringiensis aka BT is only effective for fungus gnats and caterpillars, very cheap though and sold as "mosquito dunks" or bits. Spinosad is a bacteria and works pretty well for white fly and is great for thrips but make sure you dont apply in direct sunlight as it decreases the effectiveness.

I read that whitefly can be attracted to plants with phosphorous and mag deficiencies and are also attracted to the color yellow. If you were having PH lockout problems, that could also be contributing to your problems. 

P.S. make sure you are using 100% Cold-Pressed Neem like Dyna-gro brand or ahimsa organics. The "clarified hydrophobic extract of neem oil" products are not very good and dont contain the complete assortment of beneficial compounds found in the cold pressed products.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2015)

Crimbo tree:




Harvested some more Mystery Blue - it smells like TGA Ace of Spades:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Islandgreen (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm liking this thread support 808 growers I haven't read everything but what I have read so far it's pretty good if you guys are still trading clones or seeds I am willing to buy or trade I know it sounds sketch butts just DM me.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> Anyone ever try Critical Mass outdoors? I'm dry side of the island and I acquired a couple seedlings. Or does anyone have growing recommendations for a similar dense bud strain?


I haven't grown it, but I'd guess it would mold because of the humidity. You could try one or two and see how they do. Who'd you get it from? Mr. Nice? Dinafem? CBD Crew? Let us know how it goes if you grow a couple


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Crimbo tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice looking stuff Mo. Have you got to smoke the Mystery Blue yet? How is it? And I don't know what Ace of Spades smells like, would you be kind enough to elaborate?


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 17, 2015)

How was the light show lastnight folks? 

Around 1am I was laughing my ass off in the pouring rain fixing a greenhouse leak~


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

Hard to explain. Vinyl and cherries. It is predominant in several TGA strains.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

Crimbo flower this morning:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> How was the light show lastnight folks?
> 
> Around 1am I was laughing my ass off in the pouring rain fixing a greenhouse leak~


Like WWIII, pretty radical. I'd guess that one was maybe in the top five lightning storms I've seen, top ten for sure.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hard to explain. Vinyl and cherries. It is predominant in several TGA strains.


I'm sure it smells great though it's tough to imagine a vinyl cherry smell for me. Nice shot of the Crimbo too. How long do you think she's got to go? Looks like she's still got awhile; plenty of vigor still.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Christmas of 1988 was an amazing light show. Haleakala was covered in snow the next morning!

Here is a picture of some frost:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Waiks (Oct 18, 2015)

Just found this thread!

Aloha to all 
Some nice looking girls here! Working towards that outdoor action haha
This city life ain't meant for me
I got to get back to the country 


https://youtu.be/5UkQ4O7pBhk


----------



## Jimi808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Been looking for ducks foot seeds...............


----------



## Islandgreen (Oct 19, 2015)

Jimi808 said:


> Been looking for ducks foot seeds...............


I dont have. Why do you have any seeds ?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 19, 2015)

Waiks said:


> Just found this thread!
> 
> Aloha to all
> Some nice looking girls here! Working towards that outdoor action haha
> ...


Hey welcome Waiks. That's a couple pretty talented guys in that video, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 19, 2015)

Jimi808 said:


> Been looking for ducks foot seeds...............


Welcome Jimi808, I don't know anybody growing Ducksfoot on Maui, but I did know a couple guys growing it in upper Puna District on the Big Island. If you have any friends/family on the Big Island maybe they could ask around for you.

There also a couple seed breeders who have made Ducksfoot crosses too. Dutch Passion has Frisian Duck (Frisian Dew x Ducks Foot). I have know idea if it's any good. And I saw another breeder who used Ducksfoot, but I can't remember who it was. Maybe one of the growers at Sannies Shop or Seedbay.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 19, 2015)

Islandgreen said:


> I dont have. Why do you have any seeds ?


Hey Islandgreen, how's it going? There's some other options for acquiring seeds if you don't find any help here (which is probable). There are several seed banks you can order seeds from. There's a couple in the US and several in Europe.

Also, do you ever buy weed? Have any good friends that buy weed? Do you or they ever find any seeds? If you buy any and it's good stuff then chances are good that it's kids will be pretty good too. I got a couple seeds from some Dragon Fruit and Purple Kush a little while ago and I'm planting them for sure because they'll probably be some really good medicine. 

And you can check Craigslist. I've seen some people selling clones on there on a couple of the islands.


----------



## Islandgreen (Oct 19, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Islandgreen, how's it going? There's some other options for acquiring seeds if you don't find any help here (which is probable). There are several seed banks you can order seeds from. There's a couple in the US and several in Europe.
> 
> Also, do you ever buy weed? Have any good friends that buy weed? Do you or they ever find any seeds? If you buy any and it's good stuff then chances are good that it's kids will be pretty good too. I got a couple seeds from some Dragon Fruit and Purple Kush a little while ago and I'm planting them for sure because they'll probably be some really good medicine.
> 
> And you can check Craigslist. I've seen some people selling clones on there on a couple of the islands.


 is there any seed banks that you recommend?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

If you want killer sativa I would try Malberry.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 20, 2015)

Islandgreen said:


> is there any seed banks that you recommend?


I've ordered from Sannies, The Attitude, Herbies and California Seed Vault and all of them were legit and recommendable. Herbies might be the only one in that list where you can pay with a credit card. The others I think you have to send cash or money order. Some other recommendable ones from reading others' reviews on the forums are Midweek Song, Great Lakes Genetics, Seedbay, Seed Boutique, Gorilla Seedbank, Seedsman. Gorilla Seedbank, Seedsman and Midweek Song all take credit cards I think. Seedbay and Seed Boutique you do a Western Union/Money Gram bank transfer and Great Lakes Genetics you have to send in cash or money order. Some of those seedbanks have promo code for 10-20% off too.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 20, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Welcome Jimi808, I don't know anybody growing Ducksfoot on Maui, but I did know a couple guys growing it in upper Puna District on the Big Island. If you have any friends/family on the Big Island maybe they could ask around for you.
> 
> There also a couple seed breeders who have made Ducksfoot crosses too. Dutch Passion has Frisian Duck (Frisian Dew x Ducks Foot). I have know idea if it's any good. And I saw another breeder who used Ducksfoot, but I can't remember who it was. Maybe one of the growers at Sannies Shop or Seedbay.


   Ome of my fave outdoor specimens......Is it ok that the 802-share with the 808? i have a family memeber that may still have some of those bad mammajamma's! What a great thread!


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3524945 View attachment 3524946 View attachment 3524947 Ome of my fave outdoor specimens......Is it ok that the 802-share with the 808? i have a family memeber that may still have some of those bad mammajamma's! What a great thread!


Super cool braddah. How's the smell and effect? And yeah, you're welcome to share away


----------



## 808newb (Oct 20, 2015)

Someone has around here. I smoked it, just haven't seen the specimen growing...yet. I would love to experiment with that.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 20, 2015)

Islandgreen said:


> is there any seed banks that you recommend?


I dont recommend ordering outside of the USA any more, unless they have something you really want. You pay more for shipping, have to deal with the chance of customs confiscating your order, and your precious seeds have to make a looong journey in who knows what kind of conditions that IMO decreases its viability. 

Lots of good USA seedbanks these days with free shipping and your order gets here within a week without going through customs. Try looking at firestax, holisticnursery, thedankteam, sourpatchseeds rockymountainseedbank, seedsherenow...all reputable US seedbanks.


----------



## Islandgreen (Oct 20, 2015)

..,m.k


waterproof808 said:


> I dont recommend ordering outside of the USA any more, unless they have something you really want. You pay more for shipping, have to deal with the chance of customs confiscating your order, and your precious seeds have to make a looong journey in who knows what kind of conditions that IMO decreases its viability.
> 
> Lots of good USA seedbanks these days with free shipping and your order gets here within a week without going through customs. Try looking at firestax, holisticnursery, thedankteam, sourpatchseeds rockymountainseedbank, seedsherenow...all reputable US seedbanks.


Thanks I will be looking into the website you recommended.


----------



## Islandgreen (Oct 20, 2015)

Jimi808 said:


> Been looking for ducks foot seeds...............


I take it back i have one growing i didnt know thats what you call this plant .


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 23, 2015)

Jimi808 said:


> Been looking for ducks foot seeds...............


My memory was pretty good on this one; one of the breeders (U.S.C. Seeds) from Sannies shop does carry this strain. It's sold out right now. You can email them if you like. Here's a link to the page: http://www.sanniesshop.com/duckfoot.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2015)

Waiting on my stubborn uncle to force his "partner" to release his stock, he has grown in northern new york for 22 years. I do know that it was a successful guerilla cropmaster, some was unstable at first but they dialed it in themselves with local genetics from akwasasne origins....


----------



## Jimi808 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmm... Now comes the waiting. I put an order in for Frisian Duck, Durban Poison, some Bubba Kush and Mazar. Gotta get the duck back.


----------



## Jimi808 (Oct 23, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> My memory was pretty good on this one; one of the breeders (U.S.C. Seeds) from Sannies shop does carry this strain. It's sold out right now. You can email them if you like. Here's a link to the page: http://www.sanniesshop.com/duckfoot.html


Out, no idea when it comes back.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 24, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Waiting on my stubborn uncle to force his "partner" to release his stock, he has grown in northern new york for 22 years. I do know that it was a successful guerilla cropmaster, some was unstable at first but they dialed it in themselves with local genetics from akwasasne origins....


Right on VTMi'kmag, that's some cool info. I had to look up akwasasne being I've never been in your neck of the woods. Do you remember what the smell and effect were like? 



808newb said:


> Someone has around here. I smoked it, just haven't seen the specimen growing...yet. I would love to experiment with that.


How was the smell and effect with the stuff you smoked 808newb? I wonder if the island Ducksfoot has taken on it's own persona compared to what VTMi'kmag has grown.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 24, 2015)

Jimi808 said:


> Hmm... Now comes the waiting. I put an order in for Frisian Duck, Durban Poison, some Bubba Kush and Mazar. Gotta get the duck back.


I'd be interested to see how those grow out for you Jimi808, keep us posted. Apparently it's still around so you may still come across it. Bummahz Sannie guys don't know when it'll be restocked.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 24, 2015)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont recommend ordering outside of the USA any more, unless they have something you really want. You pay more for shipping, have to deal with the chance of customs confiscating your order, and your precious seeds have to make a looong journey in who knows what kind of conditions that IMO decreases its viability.
> 
> Lots of good USA seedbanks these days with free shipping and your order gets here within a week without going through customs. Try looking at firestax, holisticnursery, thedankteam, sourpatchseeds rockymountainseedbank, seedsherenow...all reputable US seedbanks.


I'm glad you listed all those seedbanks, I'd forgotten about seedsherenow and they have the best prices on Snow High's seeds I've seen. I would really like to get around to growing some of his strains, particularly his sativa dom crosses. He's got a couple threads on breedbay and icmag and a good reputation as a breeder.

What do you have growing waterproof?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 24, 2015)

It was mainly my uncle who had the expertise...i just stared at the site of awesomeness, knowing i was being blessed. This was all strictly guerilla grows at that time........the smell wasnt overpowering until they were brushed up against or touched......but bear in mind this was a few years ago, and i suffer from a injury to my brain so at times i space information. I'll ask uncle dan for his info again on ducksfoot, and tbh i'd adore seeing maybe even be able to try the islands ducksfoot, i am a lover of all things 808,especially surf'd outs grows(even though he frquents 2 sites i cannot stand) classic seeds gear.....ALOHA my friends, i may be several thousand miles from you but my heart is in the islands!


----------



## 808newb (Oct 25, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> How was the smell and effect with the stuff you smoked 808newb? I wonder if the island Ducksfoot has taken on it's own persona compared to what VTMi'kmag has grown.


Idk. What I had was purple ducks foot. It had a berry-floral smell, taste was ~ok~ and same for the effect. This was last season after I lost most all to bud rot. After a couple days wife comes home and surprises me with a sack of weed. The only reason I remember it is because it came in a snack size ziplock and was written on the bag with a sharpie "Purple Ducks Foot" with the gram weight. Seemed odd to me and nothing spectacular from it other than the curiosity of what it must have looked like growing. I like the odd and weird plants as much as the spectacular monsters.


@Mohican, speaking of monsters...that blackberry sour diesel fem I had from holy smoke turned out to be a freaking monster plant in such a short time...thought it might have been polyploid or tetraploid and was the first victim of the borer invasion. I've been trying to get in touch with someone at the company and all I can really find as a direct link to them is their Facebook page. Every seedbank I look at that sells their gear is ALWAYS out of stock of this strain but they keep on the page. I don't do the whole FB thing anymore. When I pull up their FB page, who's pic in their most recent post do you suppose I saw?lol maybe you could ask what's the scoop on this strain since your in the in for me? Haha aloha


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

I have not talked to Nick in ages. I am not sure what is going on over there.


----------



## Jimi808 (Oct 26, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd be interested to see how those grow out for you Jimi808, keep us posted. Apparently it's still around so you may still come across it. Bummahz Sannie guys don't know when it'll be restocked.


Sooo 10 and some odd years ago I got seeds in Raieatea, Bora Bora, and Tahiti. Some of those turned out to be the Duckfoot. But alas, it was lost with the rest of it when I hung it up for a decade. On the bright side I did find a fifteen year old bong made out of a Sunny Delight bottle in an old "utility" lava tube I haunted.
So originally it was the Tahitian Duck for me. I really cant say the smoke report would top the charts but for discretion and stealth in a residential area it was good in a bunch of basil and catnip gardens


----------



## Jimi808 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just a conditions update: Driving anywhere after sunset around Waikoloa mauka, Keaumoku to Waimea etc. its apparrent the overabundance of rain has resulted in a hell swarm of moth spawn. Keep an eye on your outdoor P's for dreaded bud larvae.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 26, 2015)

Might be the native moth's that eat the Koa leaves. About a year ago, it was super bad on Saddle Road and made it really hard to drive with their guts smeared all over your windshield.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have not talked to Nick in ages. I am not sure what is going on over there.


well get on it brah and find us the scoop on some fast growing satty crosses


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a new job and I am beat! I barely have time for my garden!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2015)

Ive had polyploid explained to me as follows...Polyploids have 2 or more sets of genes. If I remember rightly (it's been 40 odd years since I was a Bio major), polys that have an even number of sets of genes are usually fertile, those with odd numbers or partial sets are "mules. Since cannabis is easily cloned, this shouldn't matter much. Our lovely roses are the result of not just selective breeding, but also of polyploidy. After comparing a wild rose and it's huge-flowered, domestic rose, it makes me wonder, what a poly pot would look (and smoke) like. The extra leaves at the nodes that you mentioned, could also be a simple mutation, not polyploidy, How does this sound to you guys????? was my teacher spot on?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the seedless varieties of fruits are made using this process too.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 28, 2015)

Interesting read...
http://billybudd.zappersoftware.com/polyploidy.html

I've been trying to get ahd of this guy, he only sells his beans and clones in BC, he doesn't ship outside BC and doesn't sell to seesbanks.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 29, 2015)

I would think one drawback to living in Hawaii would be jackasses coming into cannabis forums and posting things like...... "I'll be going to Kauai in February, do any locals have recommendations on where to eat, a pic...."


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello fellow riu aloha state members
I'll be going back to Kauai in February, do any locals have recommendations on where to eat, a picturesque place to burn one, best times to get to places, best zip line, etc?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

Go to Poipu Beach.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 29, 2015)

That one should be easy to get to since we will be staying in poipu....thanks


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 29, 2015)

808newb said:


> Interesting read...
> http://billybudd.zappersoftware.com/polyploidy.html


I stopped reading as soon as I read up to 60% THC.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 30, 2015)

waterproof808 said:


> I stopped reading as soon as I read up to 60% THC.


To each his own. The science is there. The effects of narrow-mindedness are found abundantly everywhere; this includes the prohibition of cannibis and the legal ramifications forthwith felt.

Having said that I might just go get my gout medicine and give it a go


----------



## 808newb (Oct 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have a new job and I am beat! I barely have time for my garden!


You gotta make time man...can't have Jodi "tending" your garden while you're at work.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Who's Jodi? Do they need a job?



Purple Haze


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 30, 2015)

waterproof808 said:


> I stopped reading as soon as I read up to 60% THC.


You went far, I stopped at "super weed" lol... And what science is where? I see nothing properly cited and only opinions of the author.
The fact that they're selling seeds, clones, and their three part book series about their super weed (Secrets of the Pink Kush- 1) genetics and plant (cannabis) breeding for superior quality plants (2) real possible cures for Cancer and Hepatitus C (3) provides the real answers about "God", Satan, Lucifer, ancient aliens/astronauts, giants, megalithic structures, secret societies and their relationship to civilization and mankind.) tell me nothing more than That was the last nail in that coffin.

Yes, people create polyploidy using colchicine. For example this is how seedless watermelons are made. Double/triple your THC content? Show me some real evidence...

Nice pics as always Mo~


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 30, 2015)

Dang Mo that purple haze is beautiful!! Any close ups?


----------



## 808newb (Oct 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Who's Jodi? Do they need a job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Jodi was the guy that was at your house banging your wife/girlfriend while you were at work. I worked in the construction field most of my life, but also in the professional field too. It was always a running joke in the construction field. Maybe the professional field had another name for this 'guy'. It was purely meant as a joke. 
Btw nice PH. Mine has only a couple of scraggly branches left...looks like Charlie Browns Christmas tree.

@HiloReign was speaking on the science of genetic manipulation, gene splicing, GMOs, ect. The results of having 2, 3, or even 4 extra sets of chromosomes in any organism is pretty radical in itself. In folklore, I believe there is a smidgin of truth behind every story that would have a scientific explanation.
Polyploidy is something that happens in nature to this day and is part of the evolutionary process for all sorts of organisms. When gametes fail to reduce you get the doubling, tripling, or even more of the two sets of chromosomes passed on by the parents. Who's to say a genes located within would not be one controlling THC content?
Believe it or not?


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not denying it's possible and it does indeed happen in nature all the time, hence the small example of seedless watermelons.... Where's the evidence of these 40% THC content plants? Double-sized buds have been quantified?

I'm saying that website you referenced is trying to sell you something based on his understanding of it and his "science" is incomplete without references to the actual pieces of work he used to write that article.


----------



## 808newb (Oct 30, 2015)

@HiloReign ok we are on the same page. I wouldn't know if it was a "sales" gimmick to sell his wares without trying them, but it did open a door in my mind to the possibilities. I'm the curious type that would rather try and reproduce his methods than buy his stuff.


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 30, 2015)

We were on the same page before you assumed I thought it was bogus. Besides that I am curious as well, access to 40% THC and double sized buds and trichome genetics?

Yea... Sign me up.


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 30, 2015)

Back to our scheduled programming...






Cool to see different colored pistils up close~


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Oct 30, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Back to our scheduled programming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your purple haze? I must have the green pheno


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

I have not seen any info on Purple Haze being purple. I have seen info about it being psychoactive like LSD. Mine does not have any purple. I was hoping it would be purple/red as I have seen some killer red hair from Ace.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have not seen any info on Purple Haze being purple. I have seen info about it being psychoactive like LSD. Mine does not have any purple. I was hoping it would be purple/red as I have seen some killer red hair from Ace.


Got a baby G13 Purple Haze going now. She is about a month old


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

I was gifted this clone of Ace Purple Haze. I was expecting it to get bigger. I did neglect her a bit while I was on Maui.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 10, 2015)

Ho, got kind of slow in here...... I hope everybody is having a great short-season so far 


     
It's good to have buddies in the garden


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 10, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Ho, got kind of slow in here...... I hope everybody is having a great short-season so far
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539492 View attachment 3539493 View attachment 3539494 View attachment 3539495 View attachment 3539496 View attachment 3539497
> ...


Looks like some juicy ass calyx's bro, the weather cooled down just in time it seems. What kind of spider is that? I've never seen those out here.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 10, 2015)

@rikdabrick what kind of bud is that? Looks crazy frosty!! Great work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Ho, got kind of slow in here...... I hope everybody is having a great short-season so far
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539492 View attachment 3539493 View attachment 3539494 View attachment 3539495 View attachment 3539496 View attachment 3539497
> ...


Looking good dude!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 11, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Looks like some juicy ass calyx's bro, the weather cooled down just in time it seems. What kind of spider is that? I've never seen those out here.


Yeah, they're turning out pretty good and thank God the weather cooled down; I won't even mention how much stuff molded on me, it's too sad  And I don't know what kind of spider that one is. I see them occasionally though. They seem to like garden areas and just chill out and wait to catch some grinds 



mushroom head said:


> @rikdabrick what kind of bud is that? Looks crazy frosty!! Great work.


Everything in later flower right now is Jamaican x Goji OG and Skywalker OG x Pipeline. They do get pretty frosty, particularly one of the Skywalker OG x Pipelines; it ends of looking like it got rolled in sugar. Thanks brah 



Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good dude!


Thanks braddah, I'll check out what things look like in your garden tomorrow; I've got to get to bed, but I'm sure you're on your way to bustin' scales


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, they're turning out pretty good and thank God the weather cooled down; I won't even mention how much stuff molded on me, it's too sad  And I don't know what kind of spider that one is. I see them occasionally though. They seem to like garden areas and just chill out and wait to catch some grinds
> 
> 
> Everything in later flower right now is Jamaican x Goji OG and Skywalker OG x Pipeline. They do get pretty frosty, particularly one of the Skywalker OG x Pipelines; it ends of looking like it got rolled in sugar. Thanks brah
> ...


Still moving along. 23 is the count above ground atm. Satuday coming will be time to start a few more (7) for my yearly perpetual testing. 10 per month for a year; +2 Autos this go.

Current is 4x Sensi Shiva Skunk, Barneys Farm Critical Kush, TGA Chernobyl, 2× HSO Blue Drem, G13 Purple Haze which I know are fems. Also 2× Viet Sats, WOS SA Kwazulu, 3× TGA Dr Who, 3× Karma 24k White Gold, 1× Unknown, 4× TGA Chernobyl still growing before sexxing.

Sat the 14th will be planting: 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× Nirvana Wonder Woman, 2x Gage Good Ideas, 1× CSG Rainbow Jones, 2× Karma Headbanger, 1 WOS Pakistan Valley, 2× Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2015)

I love your soil Brick! Which one is that frosty bud?

It is starting to get cold here too!










I made some hash from this:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Still moving along. 23 is the count above ground atm. Satuday coming will be time to start a few more (7) for my yearly perpetual testing. 10 per month for a year; +2 Autos this go.
> 
> Current is 4x Sensi Shiva Skunk, Barneys Farm Critical Kush, TGA Chernobyl, 2× HSO Blue Drem, G13 Purple Haze which I know are fems. Also 2× Viet Sats, WOS SA Kwazulu, 3× TGA Dr Who, 3× Karma 24k White Gold, 1× Unknown, 4× TGA Chernobyl still growing before sexxing.
> 
> Sat the 14th will be planting: 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× Nirvana Wonder Woman, 2x Gage Good Ideas, 1× CSG Rainbow Jones, 2× Karma Headbanger, 1 WOS Pakistan Valley, 2× Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog.


It looks like you'll have plenty supply in the near future, ha ha. A few of those strains I've been wanting to try for awhile. The Rainbow Jones and Headbanger are supposed to be really good. I'm pretty interested in hearing how the Kwazulu turns out.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love your soil Brick! Which one is that frosty bud?
> 
> It is starting to get cold here too!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, your cold looks quite a bit like our cold. What's the temperature like there now?

And you're hurting my feelings Mo, I thought they were all pretty frosty...... jk, I think it's a Jamaican x Goji OG.

And that's some good looking hash. What technique do you use?


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 12, 2015)

@rickdabrick where did you get seeds for the Jamaican x Goji og? Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

That one is extra frosty!

What did you end up using in your soil mix? Did you get any fish guts?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> It looks like you'll have plenty supply in the near future, ha ha. A few of those strains I've been wanting to try for awhile. The Rainbow Jones and Headbanger are supposed to be really good. I'm pretty interested in hearing how the Kwazulu turns out.


Supply for myself . Will keep you posted on how they go. I sat down yday and made my starter list through April, some of everything


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That one is extra frosty!
> 
> What did you end up using in your soil mix? Did you get any fish guts?
> 
> ...


An older friend of mine from So Cal and I were talking and he said he likes to bury whole fish outdoor. All my plants love fish hydro, but imagine what whole fish can do? He thinks this is a large contributor to stimualting huge plant growth....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

It is supposedly what the Native Americans taught the Pilgrims to grow corn and inspired Thanksgiving


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 13, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @rickdabrick where did you get seeds for the Jamaican x Goji og? Thanks!


Hey braddah, they were testers from Bodhi. I don't think he released them, at least I haven't seen them anywhere. I don't know why, they're pretty great.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That one is extra frosty!
> 
> What did you end up using in your soil mix? Did you get any fish guts?
> 
> ...


That weather is pretty decent. 51 deg. is a little cold for my blood though, ha ha.

I kind of mix up what I add to my soil. Since I'm setting up my greenhouses I put my recycled soil on top of the native soil and top the whole greenhouse with about 8 inches of mostly wood chips. I have a bunch of different dry ferts and used some Espoma Plant-Tone and a 50/50 mix of dolomite and gypsum. And I didn't get any fish guts, thanks for the reminder. I've been seeing my buddy who's a fisherman a lot lately and haven't even thought to ask; now you got me on a mission


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> An older friend of mine from So Cal and I were talking and he said he likes to bury whole fish outdoor. All my plants love fish hydro, but imagine what whole fish can do? He thinks this is a large contributor to stimualting huge plant growth....





Mohican said:


> It is supposedly what the Native Americans taught the Pilgrims to grow corn and inspired Thanksgiving


I know some good gardeners here that will put a fish or fish parts in the ground so their plants roots can grow into it. Another friend of mine learned it from an old Japanese gardener here and now she always buries fish in her garden when she plants. I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's the really frosty one just getting started. It's my #2 pheno of Skywalker OG x Pipeline. It's the one I mentioned looks like it's rolled in sugar when it's done.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 14, 2015)

Fish, yes.

Rotting fish under a transplant, no.

Compost those damn fishes, will you? You'll get more out of them without the ill effects...

I use fish meal (not to be mistaken with fish bone meal) only after it has been run through the worms or at least left to break down in my soil mixes for at least a month. When I would go diving, I'd use all the guts/scales/carcasses (of course I ate what I could...) of the fish I speared in my thermal compost piles... Shit was teeming with life.

Also @rikdabrick , you need to stop rolling your buds around in sugar... That's cheating...


----------



## 808newb (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww fish, the ultimate natural fertilizer. I agree never under a transplant. I used to bury filleted carcasses and even whole fish between rows of plants and almost a foot deep with awesome results, but here we only have 3-4" of soil until u hit lava rock so not even an option. I will tho throw the occasional ahi and Ono scraps in the bottom of the recycled soil pile and the worms multiply like mad.

Still working on some kali mist crosses. This one was crossed with the juicy LH pheno I had from Barney's Farm...sticky icky icky icky. 
 

But I've decided to drop Barney completely from all future projects as the hermi trait is popping up again, and gawd the THC content is certainly way up there, it is not worth it to me to to spoil the other fruits of my labor.
 I think I caught most of them in time.
There's plenty more potent strains out there!
Aloha


----------



## Frosteze (Nov 14, 2015)

Question about outdoor grow in Hawaii. I have been vegging indoors and flowering outdoors. I'm wondering if the next batch that goes outside will be affected by the days getting longer later in the cycle. As little of a change it is, will it affect the flowering cycle? I'll be flowering Critical Mass which is a 60 day strain. If I put outdoors now, January 20th or so it should be done. But that's almost a month after winter solstice. I'd also like to get it a few more weeks before putting it outside. 

What does everyone else do for vegging then transferring outside? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> Question about outdoor grow in Hawaii. I have been vegging indoors and flowering outdoors. I'm wondering if the next batch that goes outside will be affected by the days getting longer later in the cycle. As little of a change it is, will it affect the flowering cycle? I'll be flowering Critical Mass which is a 60 day strain. If I put outdoors now, January 20th or so it should be done. But that's almost a month after winter solstice. I'd also like to get it a few more weeks before putting it outside.
> 
> What does everyone else do for vegging then transferring outside?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey brah, I'll go into light cycles and timing more later, but the short answer is you're good to go; no be sked baddah


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 15, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Ho, got kind of slow in here...... I hope everybody is having a great short-season so far
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539492 View attachment 3539493 View attachment 3539494 View attachment 3539495 View attachment 3539496 View attachment 3539497
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks braddah  It's mostly genetics though and a little bit of me not screwing up enough to kill them before they're done, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

HiloReign said:


> Fish, yes.
> 
> Rotting fish under a transplant, no.
> 
> ...


I just remembered reading about the Native Americans burying fish with the corn. I looked into it on some garden sites and apparently people actually have really good results planting fish about a foot down in the soil. That's what the couple gardeners I know that do it also say. I'll probably try it on one plant at least so we'll see, but my fisherman buddy mostly gets ono and ahi and I'd guess they have higher mercury levels in them than smaller fish so I might have to get some scraps from another buddy. How come you compost your fish meal before using it?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

808newb said:


> Aww fish, the ultimate natural fertilizer. I agree never under a transplant. I used to bury filleted carcasses and even whole fish between rows of plants and almost a foot deep with awesome results, but here we only have 3-4" of soil until u hit lava rock so not even an option. I will tho throw the occasional ahi and Ono scraps in the bottom of the recycled soil pile and the worms multiply like mad.
> 
> Still working on some kali mist crosses. This one was crossed with the juicy LH pheno I had from Barney's Farm...sticky icky icky icky.
> View attachment 3542719
> ...


That Kali cross looks great.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> Question about outdoor grow in Hawaii. I have been vegging indoors and flowering outdoors. I'm wondering if the next batch that goes outside will be affected by the days getting longer later in the cycle. As little of a change it is, will it affect the flowering cycle? I'll be flowering Critical Mass which is a 60 day strain. If I put outdoors now, January 20th or so it should be done. But that's almost a month after winter solstice. I'd also like to get it a few more weeks before putting it outside.
> 
> What does everyone else do for vegging then transferring outside?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


So, the growing seasons can be broken down in 2 or 3 seasons. There's long season from around May/June to September and short season from September to May. Some guys split up short season into two seasons: short or short-short season from September to Dec. 31st and Long-short season from Jan 1st to May/June. The main difference in the two is you might get more yield in long-short season and the buds tend to elongate more. They kind of stretch out more with the increasing daylight hours after the winter solstice. And even though the daylight hours are increasing at that time of year it's still not enough daylight to get them to veg. 

The difference between long and short season is some plants, like sativa dominant strains, will veg during long season and the yield will be a lot better (like 4x better) and flowering takes longer to finish. A plant that takes 8 weeks to finish flowering during short season will take about 10 weeks to finish during long season.

In general if you're growing indica dominant strains they'll flower anytime of the year outdoors under our photo cycle.

If you're growing sativa dominant clones outdoors they may also flower anytime of year depending on genetics. The more sativa it is the more likely a clone will veg during long season. I had some pure sativas reveg in April or May from clone. From seed, I'd say most sativa dominant strains will veg during long season. And any strain will go straight to flower during short season including pure sativas.

I think that about covers it. Make sure you post some pics of that Critical Mass. I'd like to see how it turns out here


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

I think all these pics are Jam Gojis

  

Just a little warning to garden pests.... my garden friends got my back, ha ha. Just FYI, I don't have a weird spider obsession or anything, I just appreciate nature


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> Question about outdoor grow in Hawaii. I have been vegging indoors and flowering outdoors. I'm wondering if the next batch that goes outside will be affected by the days getting longer later in the cycle. As little of a change it is, will it affect the flowering cycle? I'll be flowering Critical Mass which is a 60 day strain. If I put outdoors now, January 20th or so it should be done. But that's almost a month after winter solstice. I'd also like to get it a few more weeks before putting it outside.
> 
> What does everyone else do for vegging then transferring outside?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It will not affect anything except yield and flowering time. Plus you can usually take a week or two off a strains labelled finish time when growing here, especially in winter. The day length at the end of january is only 11 hours and 11 minutes give or take depending on where you live, so plenty of darkness to keep things in flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> So, the growing seasons can be broken down in 2 or 3 seasons. There's long season from around May/June to September and short season from September to May. Some guys split up short season into two seasons: short or short-short season from September to Dec. 31st and Long-short season from Jan 1st to May/June. The main difference in the two is you might get more yield in long-short season and the buds tend to elongate more. They kind of stretch out more with the increasing daylight hours after the winter solstice. And even though the daylight hours are increasing at that time of year it's still not enough daylight to get them to veg.
> 
> The difference between long and short season is some plants, like sativa dominant strains, will veg during long season and the yield will be a lot better (like 4x better) and flowering takes longer to finish. A plant that takes 8 weeks to finish flowering during short season will take about 10 weeks to finish during long season.
> 
> ...


Very similar here


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> Question about outdoor grow in Hawaii. I have been vegging indoors and flowering outdoors. I'm wondering if the next batch that goes outside will be affected by the days getting longer later in the cycle. As little of a change it is, will it affect the flowering cycle? I'll be flowering Critical Mass which is a 60 day strain. If I put outdoors now, January 20th or so it should be done. But that's almost a month after winter solstice. I'd also like to get it a few more weeks before putting it outside.
> 
> What does everyone else do for vegging then transferring outside?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There's a couple more things I thought I should be more clear about.

The only thing that can really screw you up is planting sativa dominant strains too late at the end of short season. Depending on how sativa dominant a strain is they can start to flower and then reveg once the daylight hours start getting long enough. You don't want them revegging. They just sit around not doing anything while they're switching from flowering back to vegging. It's a waste of time having them switch.

And depending on how many hours of light your using for vegging indoors can have some effect and it's still mostly only for sativa dominant strains during long season and again, depending on how sativa dominant it is. For example, if you're using a 24/0 light cycle inside and you put a sativa dominant strain outdoors during long season it might kick in to flower for a little while because of the drastic light change and then switch back to vegging. You don't want revegging unless you're trying get to reveg a plant that you wanted to keep that you didn't take clones from and even then I'd just clone it like normal instead of the whole plant. You're less likely to have revegging happen with a 15/9 or 16/8 indoor light cycle. Just FYI, some clones may not stay flowering under 15/9, but seed plants should.

I use supplemental lighting outside to keep things vegging.

Alright, I think that covers all of it, but don't be afraid to ask if something got missed.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Very similar here


What's your longest and shortest daylight hours there? Where I'm at it's about 13hrs. 20min. for the longest and 11hrs. 20min for the shortest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> What's your longest and shortest daylight hours there? Where I'm at it's about 13hrs. 20min. for the longest and 11hrs. 20min for the shortest.


11:28 & 12:46


----------



## guido420 (Nov 28, 2015)

Well gang, just moved from the tip of the Emerald Triangle in Southern Oregon to this wonderful place. Looking for any and all help regarding our medicine in an indoor environment and a greenhouse environment.

Looking at using either Cutting Edge Solutions , Soul Synthetics, or Advanced in my Ebb n Flow. Any recommendations. Especially since the choices are limited in a short timeframe?

Thanks in advance.

Guido


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Nov 29, 2015)

For all the Big Island growers who are worried about mold, just plant 'em down at South Point. Every time the rains stop, the wind'll blow the buds dry in in 5 minutes.


----------



## gduble03 (Nov 29, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> There's a couple more things I thought I should be more clear about.
> 
> The only thing that can really screw you up is planting sativa dominant strains too late at the end of short season. Depending on how sativa dominant a strain is they can start to flower and then reveg once the daylight hours start getting long enough. You don't want them revegging. They just sit around not doing anything while they're switching from flowering back to vegging. It's a waste of time having them switch.


just curious, when is the latest you plant seeds outdoors? For Short season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

Page back 1. I am pretty sure he spelled it.out


----------



## gduble03 (Nov 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Page back 1. I am pretty sure he spelled it.out


oh I was just trying to get his personal preferences, all us growers all have our own different Philosophies, theories and preferences. He seems like a good Kumu for me to fill my Ipu with with Wai if you know what i mean.


----------



## gduble03 (Nov 29, 2015)

What about you Vnsmkr? When do you like to put in your last short season planting? I like hearing what everyones take is. I usually do my last planting of sativa dominant strains in The new moon of December, but thats just me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

Perpetual testing here. I like every month


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

But Im closer to the equator as well.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 29, 2015)

gduble03 said:


> just curious, when is the latest you plant seeds outdoors? For Short season.


I'd say it's strain dependent; mostly dependent on estimated weeks of flower time. If it's an equatorial sativa strain I wouldn't plant it past Oct./early Nov. If it was something more like a 10-12 week flowering stain the Dec/early Jan. I'd say would be good. The Malawis I was growing were a 10-14 week strain and they finished fine when I started flowering them in December. Anything with less flowering time than that could probably be planted just about anytime of year. They probably won't be sensitive enough to tropical daylight hours to revert back to flowering even when the daylight hours are increasing. Far leaning sativas will most likely be more sensitive to the slower increases of tropical daylight hours and could reveg if they're still flowering near the spring equinox. I had it happen a couple times with tropical strains from clones. I let them reveg and grow out and flower again and it was a waste of time overall. I would've done better just cutting them down and putting in some fresh clones. And thanks for the kind words


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 29, 2015)

guido420 said:


> Well gang, just moved from the tip of the Emerald Triangle in Southern Oregon to this wonderful place. Looking for any and all help regarding our medicine in an indoor environment and a greenhouse environment.
> 
> Looking at using either Cutting Edge Solutions , Soul Synthetics, or Advanced in my Ebb n Flow. Any recommendations. Especially since the choices are limited in a short timeframe?
> 
> ...


Welcome Guido. I don't think we have too many indoor growers here that participate in this thread, but maybe somebody will be able to chime in. If you don't find help here, ask in the indoor growing sub-forum; there's plenty of skilled indoor growers here that can help you.

As far as the greenhouse goes there's not much to it besides choosing strains that will work with the humidity. Strains with really big or dense buds can mold more easily so good air flow is important and it still might not be enough if you're in a really wet humid area of the islands.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 29, 2015)

Skunk Baxter said:


> For all the Big Island growers who are worried about mold, just plant 'em down at South Point. Every time the rains stop, the wind'll blow the buds dry in in 5 minutes.


Ha ha, and they look like bonzai trees or would be laying flat on the ground


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is supposedly what the Native Americans taught the Pilgrims to grow corn and inspired Thanksgiving


Almost all our fields were fertilized using whole fish, in facti still plant dace,suckerfish, etc into my soilbeds outdoors, imvho it won't hurt anything.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 29, 2015)

Getting pretty frosty and close to done
 
Here's a dried bud shot of Jamaican x Goji OG


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2015)

lmao, i'm reading this thread and i turn my head to the other room guess what there watching? (its 25 dgrees here too btw might explain there fascination with your weatyher there, my brother and his buddy are all gaga over the kyak fisherman you guys have on television over there! Looks kinda dangerous if you ask me, last i checked hawaii has some nasty fish off its shores.

Wow does that flower look satisfying


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao, i'm reading this thread and i turn my head to the other room guess what there watching? (its 25 dgrees here too btw might explain there fascination with your weatyher there, my brother and his buddy are all gaga over the kyak fisherman you guys have on television over there! Looks kinda dangerous if you ask me, last i checked hawaii has some nasty fish off its shores.
> 
> Wow does that flower look satisfying


I haven't had TV in about 12 years or so, so I'm not familiar with the kayak guy, but there are a few aggressive fish. Tiger sharks are the ones that get the most attention and I wouldn't want to be in the water with one either. I think we had a record number of shark attacks around Maui last year; around 13 or so. At least one of the guys was killed and he was fishing from a kayak and chumming the water too. I've never fished from a kayak, but I used to spear fish with a 3 prong spear a lot and that can be sketchy at times. I never had any moments, but I've had friends who have had sharks take their fish bag which is generally a mesh bag you keep fish in and tied on a rope so the bleeding fish don't have to be too close to you.

25 deg. is too cold for me. I lived in Nor. California for 5 years and it would regularly get down to -20 to -30 up in the Sierra Nevada Mountains where I lived. Pretty much spoiled me for cold for the rest of my life I think. Tomorrow's forecast for where I live on Maui is a high of 81 and a low of 70; that works about perfect for me.

And the bud was great. I smoked some in a banana leaf wrap and it was the most potent stuff I've smoked in a looong time.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 30, 2015)

And @HiloReign and @waterproof808 I'm glad we had the spraying neem in late flower discussion. My plants are undercover now and if we weren't talking about it I might have kept spraying them like I was, but it hasn't even been necessary. When the flowers aren't getting drenched at least for half the week the mold doesn't spread from the bug damage like it does when the plants are out in the open. It's been super nice having the plants being sheltered. Anyway, I stopped spraying about 3 weeks into flower this time and have mostly just been picking off budworms by hand.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't had TV in about 12 years or so, so I'm not familiar with the kayak guy, but there are a few aggressive fish. Tiger sharks are the ones that get the most attention and I wouldn't want to be in the water with one either. I think we had a record number of shark attacks around Maui last year; around 13 or so. At least one of the guys was killed and he was fishing from a kayak and chumming the water too. I've never fished from a kayak, but I used to spear fish with a 3 prong spear a lot and that can be sketchy at times. I never had any moments, but I've had friends who have had sharks take their fish bag which is generally a mesh bag you keep fish in and tied on a rope so the bleeding fish don't have to be too close to you.
> 
> 25 deg. is too cold for me. I lived in Nor. California for 5 years and it would regularly get down to -20 to -30 up in the Sierra Nevada Mountains where I lived. Pretty much spoiled me for cold for the rest of my life I think. Tomorrow's forecast for where I live on Maui is a high of 81 and a low of 70; that works about perfect for me.
> 
> And the bud was great. I smoked some in a banana leaf wrap and it was the most potent stuff I've smoked in a looong time.





I agree 25 is too cold for most of us. Today is 18 sadly, your weather and area is gorgeous, if i could afford to live out there i most likely would spent the rest of my life there honestly. I guess there's a group of guys that supply local restaurants with fresh fish and they use kayaks! Nothing like taking your life into your hands everytime you suit up for work! Never heard of banana leaf wrap man sounds great!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 30, 2015)

Man that Jamaican x goji og looks so nice!!


----------



## Waiks (Nov 30, 2015)

Aloha!
Anyone on Oahu got some home grown ewc/compost they can share? My worm bin died..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 1, 2015)

neighborly farmers KICK ASS MAN!


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 2, 2015)

Waiks said:


> Aloha!
> Anyone on Oahu got some home grown ewc/compost they can share? My worm bin died..


Craigslist can be a good source for EWC and compost if you haven't checked already. You probably know that already. How's your grow going? I'll have to check out your journal.


----------



## Frosteze (Dec 2, 2015)

Critical Mass at 10 days flowering. About lost it to fungus gnats. Recovered very well thankfully.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 2, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I agree 25 is too cold for most of us. Today is 18 sadly, your weather and area is gorgeous, if i could afford to live out there i most likely would spent the rest of my life there honestly. I guess there's a group of guys that supply local restaurants with fresh fish and they use kayaks! Nothing like taking your life into your hands everytime you suit up for work! Never heard of banana leaf wrap man sounds great!


If you have some kind of skill or trade, can show up to work on time, not ditch work for surfing and/or beach days, have some persistence and hopefully a bit of luck, can meld into the local culture and can live simply you could make it fine. And the longer you live here (or anywhere) the better hookups you get if you're social at all.

Commercial fishing is hard and can be dangerous work, but if you're good at it you can make enough money to live on working 1 1/2-2 days a week. I have a buddy that's a commercial fisherman. It's just him on a boat and he's got some crazy stories. I'm sure him and the kayak guys could swap stories for hours.

And banana leaves make good wraps. They make a nice addition to the flavor. 

If you want to come visit this winter (before February) let me know. I have a good hookup on a rental.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 2, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> Critical Mass at 10 days flowering. About lost it to fungus gnats. Recovered very well thankfully.


Looking good braddah Frosteze  I'm looking forward to a grow and smoke report on it if you get around to it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> If you have some kind of skill or trade, can show up to work on time, not ditch work for surfing and/or beach days, have some persistence and hopefully a bit of luck, can meld into the local culture and can live simply you could make it fine. And the longer you live here (or anywhere) the better hookups you get if you're social at all.
> 
> Commercial fishing is hard and can be dangerous work, but if you're good at it you can make enough money to live on working 1 1/2-2 days a week. I have a buddy that's a commercial fisherman. It's just him on a boat and he's got some crazy stories. I'm sure him and the kayak guys could swap stories for hours.
> 
> ...


If I could explain to you guys how ironic this post is.............


10 hours after this post I had one if the most negative experienced of my life......rik. I belong by the ocean. There's NOTHING I wouldn't do to earn a safe living spot for myself. I have arborculture skills. I also have the gift of being easily trained by tradesmen in there crafts.....only thing I haven't tried is welding. I'm the kinda guy who can watch a garden 24 hours straight in warm weather


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If I could explain to you guys how ironic this post is.............
> 
> 
> 10 hours after this post I had one if the most negative experienced of my life......rik. I belong by the ocean. There's NOTHING I wouldn't do to earn a safe living spot for myself. I have arborculture skills. I also have the gift of being easily trained by tradesmen in there crafts.....only thing I haven't tried is welding. I'm the kinda guy who can watch a garden 24 hours straight in warm weather


Hope you got through that negative shit man. Living by the ocean is healing in itself. I will never not live near the water. If you have a little bit of money, and I do mean a little bit, you can live here for a very long time.


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hope you got through that negative shit man. Living by the ocean is healing in itself. I will never not live near the water. If you have a little bit of money, and I do mean a little bit, you can live here for a very long time.



LOl. Hawaii grows shitty weed, to small of a place, over inflated and the west coast started the modern day Kayak fishing. If I had a choice I'd move over by you. lol

and screw jon-jon


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2015)

Moving right along.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> LOl. Hawaii grows shitty weed, to small of a place, over inflated and the west coast started the modern day Kayak fishing. If I had a choice I'd move over by you. lol
> 
> and screw jon-jon


I plan on moving there and growing fire


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> LOl. Hawaii grows shitty weed, to small of a place, over inflated and the west coast started the modern day Kayak fishing. If I had a choice I'd move over by you. lol
> 
> and screw jon-jon


I find this funny lol. Most of our shit here comes/came from california. Its the waikiki dudes selling you bunk shit lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2015)

757growin said:


> I plan on moving there and growing fire


 good luck.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol Cali reject weed is usually the stuff that gets imported here, the stuff they couldnt sell locally because theres so much competition over there. Many people make a decent living on Oahu selling Cali reject packs at top shelf prices. 
You have to be in the right circles to get the top shelf Hawaii grown and alot of that stuff gets spoken for before it is even harvested.


----------



## guido420 (Dec 16, 2015)

Or Grow your Own..LOL


----------



## Waiks (Dec 16, 2015)

Exactly why I started growing lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2015)

With that weather and genetics like cali mist.......one should have no issues providing themselves with great smoke/meds. I hear bodhi's gear does well on the islands


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2015)

The screw Jon-Jon comment went right over my hillbilly head lmao. I do enjoy the Hawaiian culture and preserving ones mana!!!!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 16, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd say it's strain dependent; mostly dependent on estimated weeks of flower time. If it's an equatorial sativa strain I wouldn't plant it past Oct./early Nov. If it was something more like a 10-12 week flowering stain the Dec/early Jan. I'd say would be good. The Malawis I was growing were a 10-14 week strain and they finished fine when I started flowering them in December. Anything with less flowering time than that could probably be planted just about anytime of year. They probably won't be sensitive enough to tropical daylight hours to revert back to flowering even when the daylight hours are increasing. Far leaning sativas will most likely be more sensitive to the slower increases of tropical daylight hours and could reveg if they're still flowering near the spring equinox. I had it happen a couple times with tropical strains from clones. I let them reveg and grow out and flower again and it was a waste of time overall. I would've done better just cutting them down and putting in some fresh clones. And thanks for the kind words


Bingo!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 16, 2015)

757growin said:


> I plan on moving there and growing fire


Let us know!


----------



## 757growin (Dec 16, 2015)

Looking either Oahu or Kauai. We are still 2 to 3 years away. But that's the plan. Will keep everyone updated for sure. Heading to Maui next month for some r&r from a long 2015! Aloha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Bingo!


@rikdabrick this was far too important not to capture . Hope you don't mind small editing...

Certainly true for Hawaii, Vietnam, Philippines


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> LOl. Hawaii grows shitty weed, to small of a place, over inflated and the west coast started the modern day Kayak fishing. If I had a choice I'd move over by you. lol
> 
> and screw jon-jon


Thanks for giving the thread a little kick start TWS, ha ha, it was starting to get a little dusty.

You should know, and I'm sure you do, everywhere has got its killahz and its junk (except maybe N. Dakota, ha ha). You obviously got junk whenever you came to visit. Next time, come to Maui and I'll set you up with some killahz. 

And it's not too small. Any of the islands are far bigger than you would drive in a normal day. I'd guess it would take 6-8 hours to circumvent Maui without stopping. I've never done that. It's impossible not to stop at some beach, waterfall, forest, etc. And the Big Island is pretty freaking big; it's not just a creative name, it makes up 60% of the land mass of the state. The highways around the B.I. are good though so it doesn't take too long to get around it.

You are right about it being over inflated, but the islands would be packed out if it wasn't. Cost of living is one of the main things that keep people from moving here permanently, which has some value if, like myself, you like country and don't want a floating L.A.

And I'd be willing to trade back your kayak fishing for our surfing any day. The offer is on the table, ha ha.

By the way, I like the west coast a lot. I lived in Nor. California for 5 years and it was cool. It's a beautiful state with tons of beautiful areas. The only problem for me is the places with nice year round weather are some of the most packed out cities in the country. It's just not my thing.

Finally, you do have a choice, flights leave daily. TTYL brah


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> @rikdabrick this was far too important not to capture . Hope you don't mind small editing...
> 
> Certainly true for Hawaii, Vietnam, Philippines


That's cool, thanks braddah  I missed the editing, but I'll check it out again. Something to add is at some point getting closer to the equator only equatorial strains will stay vegging. Outer tropical strains may stay vegging for a bit, but not a full season like strains from the Congo, Indonesia, Ecuador, Colombia, etc. Those strains in their native homeland are amazing as far as growth and photo period go. They'll veg and flower based partly on the amount of time they've lived and partly on literally minutes of difference in sunlight hours. Those plants can sense 5-10 minutes difference in sunlight during the day and I'm sure atmospheric changes and light direction/spectrum changes throughout the year have an effect on when they flower also. I think it's amazing. It's one of the reasons I really enjoy tropical sativas; they have a lot of character.

And probably half of what I know about vegging and flowering times in the tropics is from experience (read: doing it wrong enough times to get the idea) and the other half comes from old haole over on icmag. I have to give him credit. That guy is a wealth of knowledge about growing in these islands. He's been growing for around 40 years here and has grown an amazing amount of plants on this rock in several of the different micro-climates we have. When he tells me something I take note. His journals are great and he's a cool guy to hang out with too. If anybody cares, his first two journals were on cannabis.com (why he picked there I have no idea) and the rest have been on icmag.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looking either Oahu or Kauai. We are still 2 to 3 years away. But that's the plan. Will keep everyone updated for sure. Heading to Maui next month for some r&r from a long 2015! Aloha


Right on brah, coming to my neck of the woods. Make sure when you come you bring your own weed; ours is shitty.

Check out this pic of shitty weed
 

And this shit
 

And this shitty shit
 

And this shitty shit shit
 

And this (notice the shitty little resin drop near the top of the flower..... just waaaay too shitty)
 

And how about this straight up diarrhea....... WILL THE SHITTINESS NEVER END?!?! I THINK I NEED TO IMPLEMENT PEPTO-BISMOL INTO MY FOLIAR ROUTINE!!!!!
 

Honestly I don't even smoke this stuff..., I just use it as an all natural toilet paper.

Let me know when you're headed this way if you want


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2015)

And I thought this would be cool in case some of you guys have never seen this. I've only seen it 3-4 times. The mother (I assume) centipedes protect their eggs under the dirt. There's not much that will make them uncurl off of their eggs. I like their devotion. 

And just FYI, centipedes are good garden predators. They're tireless predators of plant eating bugs and probably some other predators too (unfortunately, but nobody's perfect). Slugs and snails are some of their favorite foods so I don't mess with them in the garden. Anyway, it's not something you get to see everyday.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 17, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on brah, coming to my neck of the woods. Make sure when you come you bring your own weed; ours is shitty.
> 
> Check out this pic of shitty weed
> View attachment 3566202
> ...


Looks amazing rik! Thanks for the welcoming as well. TWS is just mad cause he is stuck in the desert. How's the concentrate scene? You guys dabbing out there? I probably bring some oil maybe vape pen. Looking forward to some time in paradise! If you ever make it back to cali (so cal) let me know. I can show you some beautiful rural areas with lots of space and few people up in the mountains and hills.


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on brah, coming to my neck of the woods. Make sure when you come you bring your own weed; ours is shitty.
> 
> Check out this pic of shitty weed
> View attachment 3566202
> ...



Im sorry man. lol what is that thing ? about 2 feet tall. looks like it wanted to revegg because of your hours ? Californias surf is just as comparable as yours . Besides water temp it really aint got squat on California . Rincon , Mavericks and the Cortes bank come to mind just to start.
What do you use on a daily basis to fight PM ?
Look, there's gonna be good micro grows there or anywhere. Your not gonna put 50 on a hillside and have a good grow. The humidty and daylight hours choke the place. The cities are filthy dirty.

And I ain't jelous of shit ! Shit ! 8 hrs of driving im not even half way thru California from san diego. And that's only one state. The Islands are small.


I hope Jon Jon hooks himself !


----------



## 757growin (Dec 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im sorry man. lol what is that thing ? about 2 feet tall. looks like it wanted to revegg because of your hours ? Californias surf is just as comparable as yours . besides water temp it really aint got squat on California .


Potter stirrer! Lols hey tdub they don't need an el nino for great fishing  j/k. I love So Cal and Hawaii!


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

LOL ! Their fishing really isn't that great and unless you have your own boat you aren't keeping it. I prefer non El nino years as you get basically the same type of species later in the summer/fall but you all so have albacore from may thru October.


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looks amazing rik! Thanks for the welcoming as well. TWS is just mad cause he is stuck in the desert. How's the concentrate scene? You guys dabbing out there? I probably bring some oil maybe vape pen. Looking forward to some time in paradise! If you ever make it back to cali (so cal) let me know. I can show you some beautiful rural areas with lots of space and few people up in the mountains and hills.




There is no concentrate scene. Butane is like 20.00 a can. You better bring your rozin iron. But you can stay up all night watching the sunsets . LOL


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

And I hate the word Brahhhhhhhhhhhh . It's Bro man ! fucking Brah ! lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

That's enough Brah. Im just playing . I promise I won't come back to the thread.

I'll send ya postcard from Costa Rica . Not as crowded and the cost of living is less and the fishing is good,

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=costa+rica+pics&qpvt=costa+rica+pics&qpvt=costa+rica+pics&FORM=IGRE


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im sorry man. lol what is that thing ? about 2 feet tall. looks like it wanted to revegg because of your hours ? Californias surf is just as comparable as yours . Besides water temp it really aint got squat on California . Rincon , Mavericks and the Cortes bank come to mind just to start.
> What do you use on a daily basis to fight PM ?
> Look, there's gonna be good micro grows there or anywhere. Your not gonna put 50 on a hillside and have a good grow. The humidty and daylight hours choke the place. The cities are filthy dirty.
> 
> ...


WATER TEMPS?!?! 2FT. TALL?!?! DAILY PM!?!? What.... you like beef? Too bad I got a job scheduled this morning, but come back here when I stay pau hana and I'll give you some dirty lickin's BRAAAH, ha ha ha. 

And on a note that's pressing enough to address to postpone getting ready for work; we don't say brah the same as you flat-billers..... our version is way cooler and uumm.... neener neener neener, blah aha ha haha ajszakk ha ha


----------



## 757growin (Dec 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> That's enough Brah. Im just playing . I promise I won't come back to the thread.
> 
> I'll send ya postcard from Costa Rica . Not as crowded and the cost of living is less and the fishing is good,
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=costa+rica+pics&qpvt=costa+rica+pics&qpvt=costa+rica+pics&FORM=IGRE


You speak spanish? Too many deadly animals for me. That's why we are moving to hawaii. No deadly snakes! Or snakes at all! I've seen 4 rattlesnakes in lil over a year. Just a matter of time till one gets me or the black widows I have everywhere!


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> You speak spanish? Too many deadly animals for me. That's why we are moving to hawaii. No deadly snakes! Or snakes at all! I've seen 4 rattlesnakes in lil over a year. Just a matter of time till one gets me or the black widows I have everywhere!



That post is as ridiculous as trying to be a wanna be islander . I'd be more worried about being sat on by a fat somoan bitch , Costa Rica is very fluent in english and American people.


----------



## Positivity (Dec 17, 2015)

nice pic of chopes in tahiti..lol

@rikdabrick 
howzit brah...mean pic of the resin dripping on that one plant. what strain is that!? I gotta start switching to outdoor sats. The places I usually get beans from don't really have the sativas I'm looking for. Got bodhis lemon thai x genius ready to go soon...probably closest thing to a full sativa I got. Should of got his malawi when it was available

yeah..herb quality here varies depending on who grows it. I used to grow kinda harsh shit out in the cane fields back in the day. With all the ready to grow bags of soil like roots organic almost anyone can grow the crip now. Guys I know growing bunk are just trying too hard..lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> That's cool, thanks braddah  I missed the editing, but I'll check it out again. Something to add is at some point getting closer to the equator only equatorial strains will stay vegging. Outer tropical strains may stay vegging for a bit, but not a full season like strains from the Congo, Indonesia, Ecuador, Colombia, etc. Those strains in their native homeland are amazing as far as growth and photo period go. They'll veg and flower based partly on the amount of time they've lived and partly on literally minutes of difference in sunlight hours. Those plants can sense 5-10 minutes difference in sunlight during the day and I'm sure atmospheric changes and light direction/spectrum changes throughout the year have an effect on when they flower also. I think it's amazing. It's one of the reasons I really enjoy tropical sativas; they have a lot of character.
> 
> And probably half of what I know about vegging and flowering times in the tropics is from experience (read: doing it wrong enough times to get the idea) and the other half comes from old haole over on icmag. I have to give him credit. That guy is a wealth of knowledge about growing in these islands. He's been growing for around 40 years here and has grown an amazing amount of plants on this rock in several of the different micro-climates we have. When he tells me something I take note. His journals are great and he's a cool guy to hang out with too. If anybody cares, his first two journals were on cannabis.com (why he picked there I have no idea) and the rest have been on icmag.


Too bad icmag is such a FUCKWIT, blocking people for no reason


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> You speak spanish? Too many deadly animals for me. That's why we are moving to hawaii. No deadly snakes! Or snakes at all! I've seen 4 rattlesnakes in lil over a year. Just a matter of time till one gets me or the black widows I have everywhere!


You dont need to speak the language to move any fkn where. Lived in Sakhalin, Angola, Equatorial Guinea, Vietnam, Malaysia, India, blah blah blah....I speak english.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You dont need to speak the language to move any fkn where. Lived in Sakhalin, Angola, Equatorial Guinea, Vietnam, Malaysia, India, blah blah blah....I speak english.


It was more of a joke.. just pulling at tws's strings. I lived in a few countries besides the USA as well. You don't need to speak the language but it makes life much easier.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> And I thought this would be cool in case some of you guys have never seen this. I've only seen it 3-4 times. The mother (I assume) centipedes protect their eggs under the dirt. There's not much that will make them uncurl off of their eggs. I like their devotion.
> 
> And just FYI, centipedes are good garden predators. They're tireless predators of plant eating bugs and probably some other predators too (unfortunately, but nobody's perfect). Slugs and snails are some of their favorite foods so I don't mess with them in the garden. Anyway, it's not something you get to see everyday.
> 
> View attachment 3566226


Wow Rick.......nothing like subtle hints lmao......your awfully shitty over there.........learning quite a bit about tropical grows in 30 degree weather atm. Aloha brotha


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 17, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> And I thought this would be cool in case some of you guys have never seen this. I've only seen it 3-4 times. The mother (I assume) centipedes protect their eggs under the dirt. There's not much that will make them uncurl off of their eggs. I like their devotion.
> 
> And just FYI, centipedes are good garden predators. They're tireless predators of plant eating bugs and probably some other predators too (unfortunately, but nobody's perfect). Slugs and snails are some of their favorite foods so I don't mess with them in the garden. Anyway, it's not something you get to see everyday.
> 
> View attachment 3566226


Yeah, untill you get bit by a 11" centipede, fucker hurts more then i imagined lol strong ass mouths.


----------



## SouthPacificTimes (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Im hoping one of you more experienced guys may be able to share a bit of your knowledge. 

Im going to be living in the south pacific as of next year and so planning a couple of outdoor plants. The island is very humid and rains a lot with 11/12 hours 12/13 all year. I've been trying to find strains which would be best suited for this climate. I initially thought Papua New Gold as the climate is similar, however good luck in finding that. So then I thought Hawaiian Haze as you guys seem to have the same Jurassic park look to the island as the one I'm going to. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Its never below 70% humidity so anything mold resilient would be a big help. Peace.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> Californias surf is just as comparable as yours . Besides water temp it really aint got squat on California . Rincon , Mavericks and the Cortes bank come to mind just to start.


LOL. Statements like these make it clear you dont surf. Out of all the good Cali spots you name a mushy point break, and two big wave spots for adrenaline junkies that like to go straight. 
When was the last time you heard a professional surfer say they cant wait to get back to Cali for the Surf? Never.

They dont call Hawaii the surfing mecca of the world for no reason...There are 7 miles of white sand on Oahu's north shore alone that shits on every spot in Cali no question.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 18, 2015)

waterproof808 said:


> LOL. Statements like these make it clear you dont surf. Out of all the good Cali spots you name a mushy point break, and two big wave spots for adrenaline junkies that like to go straight.
> When was the last time you heard a professional surfer say they cant wait to get back to Cali for the Surf? Never.
> 
> They dont call Hawaii the surfing mecca of the world for no reason...There are 7 miles of white sand on Oahu's north shore alone that shits on every spot in Cali no question.


Lol i laughed at the comment. You can surf our waters at ANY GIVEN TIME of the year, That's if you've got the stamina to keep moving in our surf. Plenty of people under-estimate the hawaiian water current of the pacific ocean, sad how many people from out of state drown every year. Man I've had a friend break his left leg and collateral ligament all from just fighting sandy beaches shore break LOL! Didn't even make it 5ft in the water yet and he got sent to the hospital. , i really look like a dumbass learning to snowboard out of state though lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 18, 2015)

IDK why I even bother, most locals prefer outsiders have that opinion of Hawaii. One less inexperienced person in the water here.


----------



## guido420 (Dec 18, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on brah, coming to my neck of the woods. Make sure when you come you bring your own weed; ours is shitty.
> 
> Check out this pic of shitty weed
> View attachment 3566202
> ...


dude you made my night. Funny stuff.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 19, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looks amazing rik! Thanks for the welcoming as well. TWS is just mad cause he is stuck in the desert. How's the concentrate scene? You guys dabbing out there? I probably bring some oil maybe vape pen. Looking forward to some time in paradise! If you ever make it back to cali (so cal) let me know. I can show you some beautiful rural areas with lots of space and few people up in the mountains and hills.


Nice looking oil there. Concentrates are somewhat popular here, but flowers are still king. I've got a couple friends that make oil and have a vac chamber and whatnot. I can grab some for you if you want. I'm supposed to meet up with those guys pretty soon here.

How's the year-round weather up in those mountains? I lived in the Sierra Nevadas and picked an area that go ridiculously cold in the winter. I probably would've stayed there longer, but the winters were killing me slowly; death by a thousand cuts, not my thing. But it was beautiful and the summers were great.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 19, 2015)

Positivity said:


> nice pic of chopes in tahiti..lol
> 
> @rikdabrick
> howzit brah...mean pic of the resin dripping on that one plant. what strain is that!? I gotta start switching to outdoor sats. The places I usually get beans from don't really have the sativas I'm looking for. Got bodhis lemon thai x genius ready to go soon...probably closest thing to a full sativa I got. Should of got his malawi when it was available
> ...


Ho howzit Positivity, that is my head stash pheno of Kali Mist. I got a fem pack of them a few years ago and have kept two phenos from it (I actually ordered regs, but Attitude sent fems). One of them is what I would call above average in quality and produces really well so I've kept it. The other one (in the aforementioned pic) does not produce very well, but it's probably my favorite smoke ever. I keep at least one per rotation. I've smoked on that almost solely for months at a time with plenty of variety to choose from.

I'd guess that Lemon Thai x genius would be good here. 

For some reason I always wanted to try a cane field grow, but I think I'm too busy/lazy for it; I'll just stick to the gulches


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 19, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im sorry man. lol what is that thing ? about 2 feet tall. looks like it wanted to revegg because of your hours ? Californias surf is just as comparable as yours . Besides water temp it really aint got squat on California . Rincon , Mavericks and the Cortes bank come to mind just to start.
> What do you use on a daily basis to fight PM ?
> Look, there's gonna be good micro grows there or anywhere. Your not gonna put 50 on a hillside and have a good grow. The humidty and daylight hours choke the place. The cities are filthy dirty.
> 
> ...


Howzit TWS? You are a funny guy and I appreciate and love you. Are you feeling warm fuzzies yet? You should be, I give some grade "A" warm fuzzies.

So I figured I'd clear up a couple comments from your post. In my garden currently all but two plants are 5.5ft. or taller at the moment and the other two are about 4.5ft and 5ft. Not too bad for winter time. And our plants don't generally reveg here unless it's a tropical sativa flowering during early summer.

California has good surf, but not as good as Hawaii's as mentioned by @waterproof808 and @SPLFreak808. Plus there's plenty of good places to surf that aren't packed out unlike Cali.

I have actually never had powdery mildew ever and I don't use anything to prevent it unless neem and dish soap are PM preventatives. I do get PM on my pumpkins and cucumbers though as I usually use milk to fight it.

You could do very well here with 50 plants on a hillside, but you got to know how to work it. Either you veg them big indoors, use supplemental lighting outdoors or pick heavier leaning sativa strains. I mentioned old haole on icmag in a recent post. He used to grow at least a few Thai strains per long season and they'd 12-14lbs each. Excluding heavy leaning sativa strains here you could compare it to early spring or late fall light dep grows that you guys do on the mainland; work outdoor growing here in the same method and you're golden. And I haven't had a problem with the humidity in general. Bug damage followed by rain is far worse of a problem than humidity.

So that's enough of that. Are you still with me?

After reading your posts I think I've come to a conclusion and some hypotheses'. I've concluded you don't like Hawaii very much. Now the question is why? Let's look into some hypotheses' to discern the root of the problem, shall we? Maybe your RIU family can help walk you through this irrational dislike for this beautiful state. So here we go:

1. You've been hitting the bottle kind of hard lately and just lashing out at anything enjoyable. Most likely because of a craigslist casual encounters "hookup" in which part way through your "encounter" you realized something was VERY wrong and now you're acting out in anger caused by shame despite the amount of times you've washed your nether regions and looked in the mirror telling yourself, "I didn't know. I didn't mean to. I really thought that was a woman."

I'm kind of ruling this one out since you seem pretty coherent, but it's a possibility still.

2. You are straight up crazy.

Also mostly ruling this one out because of the coherency thing, but Cali does produce a lot of nuts.

3. You hate near perfect temperatures, amazing natural scenery, great beaches and year-round beautiful bikini clad women and usually describe such things as being "super gay" while your friends think to themselves that your choice in descriptive words is rather ironic coming from you.

I don't have any evidence to dismiss this hypotheses yet so it's still on the table.

4. You came here on vacation expecting to have a great time. You dumped a whole lot of money on your vacation (we thank you ) and for one reason or another you're vacation sucked (Oh, we so sorry ). Unfortunately not everybody has a great time here and it sounds like maybe you got the short straw when you came here.

Hopefully you can accept that it was just bad luck/bad timing/menstrual cramping/etc.

I'm thinking this one is most probable. If this is the case, then you should plan another trip, to Maui this time (I assume you went to Oahu from the "cities are filthy" comment, which isn't totally true either) and I'll show you around a bit. If you have a bad time here, especially with me as a tour guide, then we can scientifically conclude that there is definitely something wrong with you, ha ha. That's a serious offer.

And finally in reference to your highlighted part of the post below.....


TWS said:


> That's enough Brah. Im just playing .* I promise I won't come back to the thread*....


Please watch this video and feel the love brah


----------



## guido420 (Dec 19, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Howzit TWS? You are a funny guy and I appreciate and love you. Are you feeling warm fuzzies yet? You should be, I give some grade "A" warm fuzzies.
> 
> So I figured I'd clear up a couple comments from your post. In my garden currently all but two plants are 5.5ft. or taller at the moment and the other two are about 4.5ft and 5ft. Not too bad for winter time. And our plants don't generally reveg here unless it's a tropical sativa flowering during early summer.
> 
> ...



Dude...thats two days in a row. Funny Shiite...LOL


----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Howzit TWS? You are a funny guy and I appreciate and love you. Are you feeling warm fuzzies yet? You should be, I give some grade "A" warm fuzzies.
> 
> So I figured I'd clear up a couple comments from your post. In my garden currently all but two plants are 5.5ft. or taller at the moment and the other two are about 4.5ft and 5ft. Not too bad for winter time. And our plants don't generally reveg here unless it's a tropical sativa flowering during early summer.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to write all that. I feel so well loved .I'll see if I can find time to come back and answer your post. I'll look you up next time Im out there visiting my son or when im surfing the Masters . PM likes squash type plants and neem is a preventative . Im sure your grows are dakind bro.
Aloha bro .

waterproof808 is probably the type of person who snakes people and then wants to fight on the beach.

I hope Jon Jon Springs a leak.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 20, 2015)

SouthPacificTimes said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im hoping one of you more experienced guys may be able to share a bit of your knowledge.
> 
> Im going to be living in the south pacific as of next year and so planning a couple of outdoor plants. The island is very humid and rains a lot with 11/12 hours 12/13 all year. I've been trying to find strains which would be best suited for this climate. I initially thought Papua New Gold as the climate is similar, however good luck in finding that. So then I thought Hawaiian Haze as you guys seem to have the same Jurassic park look to the island as the one I'm going to. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Its never below 70% humidity so anything mold resilient would be a big help. Peace.


Look for heavy leaning sativa strains for the most part If you want something that should do really well on the island. Ace seeds and Cannabiogen have lots of sativa strains that will be able to handle the humidity and rain. South East Asian strains like Thai strains will handle well , but they take a long time to finish flowering so maybe look into a cross. I know Ace's website gives info on mold resistance for their strains. There's other breeders with sativa strains that should do well there too. If you find something you think you'd like you can check in here to get some feedback.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 20, 2015)

TWS said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write all that. I feel so well loved .I'll see if I can find time to come back and answer your post. I'll look you up next time Im out there visiting my son or when im surfing the Masters . PM likes squash type plants and neem is a preventative . Im sure your grows are dakind bro.
> Aloha bro .
> 
> waterproof808 is probably the type of person who snakes people and then wants to fight on the beach.
> ...


You're welcome very much TWS, ha ha  You seem cool braddah. No need to answer my post unless you really feel the need to, I was just exchanging in a little friendly sparring obviously.

I guess I need to check out the kayak fishing show. I didn't even know about it until this last week. I don't have TV so I'm out of the loop, but I'm sure there's some highlights I can check out on YouTube or something. 

And I'm sure you got some shaka grows too. I think the only plant of yours I've seen was that Goji OG pic you posted in my Bodhi tester journal. If the rest of your plants look like that, and I assume they do, then I know you stay growing da killahz too.


----------



## guido420 (Dec 25, 2015)

I know this is a Indo grow...but any comments or advice from the Hawaii Growers welcomed. Your experience and wisdom is appreciated. Here is my first attempt at a journal here..hope I am getting it right. Peace brothers and sisters!

http://rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/guidos-first-coco-grow-redux.32716/


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll check it out, but I'm not much of an indoor grower. It would be cool to follow along anyway


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I'll check it out, but I'm not much of an indoor grower. It would be cool to follow along anyway



good morning. a bit early for your neck of the woods or are you just going to bed ? lol guess it's only 12:30 over there.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> good morning. a bit early for your neck of the woods or are you just going to bed ? lol guess it's only 12:30 over there.


Pretty close, it's 1:43 AM. Just staying up too late. It's pretty early in your neck of the woods too. Did you get up this early or are you going to bed reeeaaaly late?


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

It's almost 4 here. thought you guys are 3 hrs back . should make you around 1 am ? I have this thing and normally wake up around 2-3. . old wheel watch days and generally when growing outdoors for guard duty. oh plus I passed out at 8 this evening. lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> It's almost 4 here. thought you guys are 3 hrs back . should make you around 1 am ? I have this thing and normally wake up around 2-3. . old wheel watch days and generally when growing outdoors for guard duty. oh plus I passed out at 8 this evening. lol


We're only 2 hours behind from fall to spring. 3 hours behind from spring to fall. We don't have daylight savings time. 

How long do you stay up when you get up? When I eventually do fall asleep I'm out for the rest of the night.... WWIII wouldn't wake me up, ha ha. I got you guard duty part for outdoor growing, but what are "wheel watch days"? 

I'm off to bed. TTYL later brah and have a good rest of your morning/night


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> It's almost 4 here. thought you guys are 3 hrs back . should make you around 1 am ? I have this thing and normally wake up around 2-3. . old wheel watch days and generally when growing outdoors for guard duty. oh plus I passed out at 8 this evening. lol


You sound like me with those 2-3AM mornings daily. Wake ups that is


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> We're only 2 hours behind from fall to spring. 3 hours behind from spring to fall. We don't have daylight savings time.
> 
> How long do you stay up when you get up? When I eventually do fall asleep I'm out for the rest of the night.... WWIII wouldn't wake me up, ha ha. I got you guard duty part for outdoor growing, but what are "wheel watch days"?
> 
> I'm off to bed. TTYL later brah and have a good rest of your morning/night



Oh ok. yea CA is like the only state that has daylight savings . lol I usually only stay awake for an hour or two or until I run out of things to post or read or the Australians or Asian quits talking to me.. I worked on a fishing boat half of my career. someone was always awake, driving or not. My wheel watch time was from 2-4. for about 10 years.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

Asleep at 9 or 930 awake btwn 2-330 daily and Im used to working 12 hr shifts where it goes from night to day or vice versa 1/2 way in (14 days)


----------



## SouthPacificTimes (Dec 27, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Look for heavy leaning sativa strains for the most part If you want something that should do really well on the island. Ace seeds and Cannabiogen have lots of sativa strains that will be able to handle the humidity and rain. South East Asian strains like Thai strains will handle well , but they take a long time to finish flowering so maybe look into a cross. I know Ace's website gives info on mold resistance for their strains. There's other breeders with sativa strains that should do well there too. If you find something you think you'd like you can check in here to get some feedback.


Thanks bro I'll look into it. The whole episode is going to be an adventure. Unfortunately cannabis education is about as low as it gets on the 'cannibal islands' as they were once known, its very illegal and so I'll be doing some guerrilla growing. Where I'm going to be based on the island has no electricity or running water, real basic living, so everything will be generator and solar panel which will bring its own challenges as regards to drying discreetly. Ill post some pics if anyone is interested and give some updates on growing a couple plants in challenging conditions. Hopefully ill introduce some new strains to the island which will mix up the gene pull. What they have there is of poor quality as its almost impossible for the locals to dry it as they have very limited use of electricity, if at all. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## 808newb (Dec 27, 2015)

Hope everyone had an awesome Christmas. 
I couldn't believe this 1 gen clone. Set out Nov 9 and chopped on Dec 24. That's 46 days! 
 

And I found the purple pheno again after much experimentation. She smells just like the powdered grape kool-aid. I hope she tastes as sweet! I was lucky to get a couple of cuttings to root after she started to flower!


----------



## Frosteze (Dec 29, 2015)

Outdoor Critical Mass update. Day 38. 2-3 weeks to go. Hopefully dry weather continues.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy New Year Boyz!

Hey @rikdabrick - my daughter just got offered a killer position on Maui. Looks like she is headed back!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 5, 2016)

SouthPacificTimes said:


> Thanks bro I'll look into it. The whole episode is going to be an adventure. Unfortunately cannabis education is about as low as it gets on the 'cannibal islands' as they were once known, its very illegal and so I'll be doing some guerrilla growing. Where I'm going to be based on the island has no electricity or running water, real basic living, so everything will be generator and solar panel which will bring its own challenges as regards to drying discreetly. Ill post some pics if anyone is interested and give some updates on growing a couple plants in challenging conditions. Hopefully ill introduce some new strains to the island which will mix up the gene pull. What they have there is of poor quality as its almost impossible for the locals to dry it as they have very limited use of electricity, if at all. Thanks again buddy.


I'd be interested in seeing some updates


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 5, 2016)

808newb said:


> Hope everyone had an awesome Christmas.
> I couldn't believe this 1 gen clone. Set out Nov 9 and chopped on Dec 24. That's 46 days!
> View attachment 3573133
> 
> ...


Looking good baddah


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 5, 2016)

Frosteze said:


> Outdoor Critical Mass update. Day 38. 2-3 weeks to go. Hopefully dry weather continues. View attachment 3574530


Supah nice


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Happy New Year Boyz!
> 
> Hey @rikdabrick - my daughter just got offered a killer position on Maui. Looks like she is headed back!
> 
> ...


Happy new year Mo'!

I must have missed the memo that your daughter left. I've been wondering when you guys were going to come over and visit her for the winter, ha ha. Anyway, that's cool. I hope she's stoked. And now you've got a good excuse to come visit too


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy new year Rik!

She got e-coli after swimming in a Hana river. Came home to visit and spiked a 107 fever. She was in the hospital for four days on IV antibiotics.

Decided to move back home. Now she is moving back to Maui in the spring! Her car still has Hawaii plates!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Happy new year Rik!
> 
> She got e-coli after swimming in a Hana river. Came home to visit and spiked a 107 fever. She was in the hospital for four days on IV antibiotics.
> 
> Decided to move back home. Now she is moving back to Maui in the spring! Her car still has Hawaii plates!


Well, you don't hear that everyday. That's pretty crazy. Well I'm glad she's recovered and on her way back, that's very cool. And maybe she can hold out with the Hawaii plates until she gets back here; it'll save her a couple trips to the DMV


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2016)

The new DMV is really nice though. Way better than here.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The new DMV is really nice though. Way better than here.


Especially if you mean the Kihei DMV; there's never anybody there. The Kahului one isn't bad at all either. The Upcountry one can get pretty packed out though. So when are you coming back to help your daughter move in?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2016)

March? When is the next harvest


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Especially if you mean the Kihei DMV; there's never anybody there. The Kahului one isn't bad at all either. The Upcountry one can get pretty packed out though. So when are you coming back to help your daughter move in?


Hey rik does hawaii recognize other state recs? Like cali? Lols. Wanna make sure I have no problems at the airports and stuff.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey rik does hawaii recognize other state recs? Like cali? Lols. Wanna make sure I have no problems at the airports and stuff.


Hawaii didn't recognize out of state cards, but that might have changed on Jan. 2nd, I'll have to check it out. 

Last time I flew I had some oil and a couple hits of L in my carry on and TSA guys brought a dog down the line of people to sniff all the bags. I was pretty sure it was a bomb dog and I was right, but it was still tough on the blood pressure, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> March? When is the next harvest


I have the garden all stagerd right now so there's pretty much something ready at least every other week. How about you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I have the garden all stagerd right now so there's pretty much something ready at least every other week. How about you?


Thats the model I am after, when things are running. Back to work in a week or so, so that means I can get this tent up and running pretty soon.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2016)

I have the clones all out in the sun right now. If this weather keeps up I will put them out soon for the winter crop.

I am enjoying a cup of Purple Haze oil infused coffee this morning.

I crossed the Purple Haze with a few different strains.

PH x (Mulanje Bubblegum x Mozambique):




PH x (Mulanje x TGA Ace of Spades):




PH x Pakistani Punch




PH x (Pakistani Punch x TGA Jilly Bean):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have the clones all out in the sun right now. If this weather keeps up I will put them out soon for the winter crop.
> 
> I am enjoying a cup of Purple Haze oil infused coffee this morning.
> 
> ...


Hows the PH infused oil working? Taste? Strength? Full body buzz?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

Very uplifting and made me run a little hot. Got a bunch of chores done. Drinking it with coffee is a little too speedy. I need to get off of the caffeine addiction.


----------



## 808newb (Jan 12, 2016)

Another bonus...leaves turning purple


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

What are your temps?


----------



## 808newb (Jan 12, 2016)

Lows in the mid to low 60's
Highs in the mid to upper 70's


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow - it is cold! We got up to 74 today. Sun felt amazing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Very uplifting and made me run a little hot. Got a bunch of chores done. Drinking it with coffee is a little too speedy. I need to get off of the caffeine addiction.


I like the uplifting ones. Get it done type is what I normally make into edibles as well. I believe that if you are drinking good coffee without sugar there is nothing wrong with it, granted easy to get a bag full of fresh coffee beans here with no shit added. I take 1 expresso sized cup of viet coffee and put 2 tbs of coconut oil in the blender and spin that up for aeration and blending for 30 seconds. Even without the oil being medicated its "get it fkn done". Good right before a bike ride


----------



## 808newb (Jan 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Wow - it is cold! We got up to 74 today. Sun felt amazing


Yea I love it. It's the only time of the year I'm successful with cloning


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 14, 2016)

808newb said:


> Yea I love it. It's the only time of the year I'm successful with cloning


That's interesting, I don't think I've noticed much of a difference between warmer of cooler temps. Do you have an idea why you get different results?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey rik does hawaii recognize other state recs? Like cali? Lols. Wanna make sure I have no problems at the airports and stuff.


I didn't find anything that says Hawaii started recognizing out-of-state recs. I hope your flight is smooth and uneventful


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the model I am after, when things are running. Back to work in a week or so, so that means I can get this tent up and running pretty soon.


You're putting a tent up? Do you have to leave the country for work?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> You're putting a tent up? Do you have to leave the country for work?


Its up already, just waiting on funds to finish it with 2 bulbs hanging vertical; 4x8x8. Yes, I do depart the country for work


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 20, 2016)

70micron Sour Diesel Bubble


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Beautiful! How does it taste?

You should post that on Frenchy's and Matt Rize's threads!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 20, 2016)

It tastes Ok, it's cali dispensary product, didnt hold together that well when pressed. I made a mixed batch from last summers trim and I never got around to sieiving/planing it and its been sitting in my freezer for a couple months but I feel it has better flavor, and it definitely presses and melts better than the SD.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice jungle!

We got some sun today too:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

Dr Who tester in vaporizer tastes like, wait one, fucking candy, oh my its awesome!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

its the type of flavor I would like to live inside of  and its making me giggle, winner again, thanks Homegrown Natural Wonders crew/TGA


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> 70micron Sour Diesel Bubble


Really nice looking


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 22, 2016)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 3590989


Super nice jungle there. What's the tall ones in the back?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dr Who tester in vaporizer tastes like, wait one, fucking candy, oh my its awesome!!!


That sounds really great, I wouldn't mind some candy tasting weed right now.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 22, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Super nice jungle there. What's the tall ones in the back?


Hey Rick, How ya been? Those ones are a Purps x Columbian, they grow like a sativa but flower like an indica. Recycled organic soil.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 22, 2016)

SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 3590989


Amazing... love the setup.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 22, 2016)

808newb said:


> Another bonus...leaves turning purple
> View attachment 3584325


Love the shot. Looks so healthy.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice jungle!
> 
> We got some sun today too:
> 
> ...


Long line for the diving board there...


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 23, 2016)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Rick, How ya been? Those ones are a Purps x Columbian, they grow like a sativa but flower like an indica. Recycled organic soil.


Things have been good. How about you? I lurk around the farm once in awhile and old haole's journal so I see you around; it's always cool to check out what the Hawaii crews are up to. 

Your greenhouse looks great, but that PurpsxColombian really caught my eye. They have such a good looking sativa structure. Have you got to smoke any before? How is it? What's your favorite one you have going in there?


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 25, 2016)

Aloha everyone. I live on oahu and was wondering when is the best time to throw some plants outside to try and take advantage of a somewhat long season.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 25, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Aloha everyone. I live on oahu and was wondering when is the best time to throw some plants outside to try and take advantage of a somewhat long season.


What strains are you planning on growing and is that from seed or clone?


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 26, 2016)

Granddaddy Purp, Gorilla Glue 4, Chemdog, sour diesel. All clones

I would like to try and get the plants to at least 6' before harvest. Right now i have 3 granddaddy purps starting their 3rd week of flower. I put them outside at 4' and now they are currently about 5-6'. I would like to put smaller plants out and get a longer veg from the sun. Since we all know the power prices here are mento.

I also read on here a few posts back that you can put 1 hour of supplemental light to break up the plants dark cycle and this will keep them in veg. Is this true has anyone tried it yet?

thanks


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 26, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> I also read on here a few posts back that you can put 1 hour of supplemental light to break up the plants dark cycle and this will keep them in veg. Is this true has anyone tried it yet?
> thanks


This is how I veg and it works killer. All it takes is a couple cheap bulbs strung above your plants and flip em on either at sunset or a few hours in the middle of the night and you are good to go. The lights are there merely to disrupt the night cycle. I highly recommend trying it out once your plants are a couple feet tall.

I get faster growth, bigger plants, and faster transition to flower versus vegging indoor under T5. If you want bigger plants, use big pots or plant into the ground with amended soil. 

If using pots, I highly recommend a minimum 2 week veg in your final pot using the supplemental/outdoor veg schedule before you let them go to flower. This will ensure any transplant shock has passed and you will get a more seamless transition to flower. I never had space indoor to be vegging in 10-20gal. pots before flipping them outside but it makes a world of difference when you dont transplant the day you flip to flower.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 27, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Granddaddy Purp, Gorilla Glue 4, Chemdog, sour diesel. All clones
> 
> I would like to try and get the plants to at least 6' before harvest. Right now i have 3 granddaddy purps starting their 3rd week of flower. I put them outside at 4' and now they are currently about 5-6'. I would like to put smaller plants out and get a longer veg from the sun. Since we all know the power prices here are mento.
> 
> ...


You can do everything @waterproof808 said and it should work out great for you if there aren't any major grower errors. I do my light interruption a little different, but it doesn't matter as long a your plants stay vegging. I have the lights turn on from midnight to 1:30AM and right now since the days are short I have them turn on at 5:30AM to 6:00AM too. I don't have to have them turn on at 5:30am in the summer. And I don't think any of those strains are sativa leaning enough to revert to vegging from clone even in the middle of summer, maybe the Sour Diesel, but I don't know, I've never grown it. The rest shouldn't skip a beat when you turn the lights off and flip them to flower.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 27, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> This is how I veg and it works killer. All it takes is a couple cheap bulbs strung above your plants and flip em on either at sunset or a few hours in the middle of the night and you are good to go. The lights are there merely to disrupt the night cycle. I highly recommend trying it out once your plants are a couple feet tall.
> 
> I get faster growth, bigger plants, and faster transition to flower versus vegging indoor under T5. If you want bigger plants, use big pots or plant into the ground with amended soil.
> 
> If using pots, I highly recommend a minimum 2 week veg in your final pot using the supplemental/outdoor veg schedule before you let them go to flower. This will ensure any transplant shock has passed and you will get a more seamless transition to flower. I never had space indoor to be vegging in 10-20gal. pots before flipping them outside but it makes a world of difference when you dont transplant the day you flip to flower.


Thanks for the info. Is one of those solar lights that you put on the garage enough. Or do I need something pretty bright.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 27, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> You can do everything @waterproof808 said and it should work out great for you if there aren't any major grower errors. I do my light interruption a little different, but it doesn't matter as long a your plants stay vegging. I have the lights turn on from midnight to 1:30AM and right now since the days are short I have them turn on at 5:30AM to 6:00AM too. I don't have to have them turn on at 5:30am in the summer. And I don't think any of those strains are sativa leaning enough to revert to vegging from clone even in the middle of summer, maybe the Sour Diesel, but I don't know, I've never grown it. The rest shouldn't skip a beat when you turn the lights off and flip them to flower.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Waiks (Jan 27, 2016)

This weekend on Oahu...

http://hawaiicannabisexpo.com 

I hope to pick up some good genetics and maybe some new glass


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 27, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Thanks for the info. Is one of those solar lights that you put on the garage enough. Or do I need something pretty bright.



Almost anything will work. The problem with the solar lights is that they can lack the light penetration to keep the lowers from trying to flower when they get tall. You might have to use multiple lights to let the lowers receive light. 

It honestly doesnt take a lot of light though, even some dinky 18w CFL's that cost $1.00 at home depot will work. 

Let's say you were running three of them @ 20w X 3 lights = 60watts/hour x 3 hours a night = 180w x 30days = 5400w/month / 1000 = 5.4Kilowatt hours x $0.45(big island energy rate) = ~$2.43 month. 
With this schedule you could even run a 400w for 3 hours a night and it would run you less than $20/month. 
Hope that math is correct somewhat. Anybody feel free to check my work.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 27, 2016)

Waiks said:


> This weekend on Oahu...
> 
> http://hawaiicannabisexpo.com
> 
> I hope to pick up some good genetics and maybe some new glass


It would be cool to check it out, but I got the memo too late, ha ha. Let us know how it went.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 27, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Almost anything will work. The problem with the solar lights is that they can lack the light penetration to keep the lowers from trying to flower when they get tall. You might have to use multiple lights to let the lowers receive light.
> 
> It honestly doesnt take a lot of light though, even some dinky 18w CFL's that cost $1.00 at home depot will work.
> 
> ...


Your math is solid braddah. And yeah, depending on your spacing determines how much light to use and how powerful of light to use. The larger the spacing between lights the more powerful you want them. A buddy of mine with a farm in northern California uses 60W CFL's spaced ever 10-15ft. He uses some snap on water proof sockets on a string of stranded 12 gauge THHN. I got the same materials to run string lights. I'll post up a pic when it gets all set up which hopefully should be before summer. 

Currently I'm using something like 5W Cree LED's and a LED floodlight from Home Depot spaced a few feet apart.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 27, 2016)

Waiks said:


> This weekend on Oahu...
> 
> http://hawaiicannabisexpo.com
> 
> I hope to pick up some good genetics and maybe some new glass


will they be selling any type of seeds or clones?


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 27, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Almost anything will work. The problem with the solar lights is that they can lack the light penetration to keep the lowers from trying to flower when they get tall. You might have to use multiple lights to let the lowers receive light.
> 
> It honestly doesnt take a lot of light though, even some dinky 18w CFL's that cost $1.00 at home depot will work.
> 
> ...


I just got to make sure its something weather proof and i should be good. thanks for all the helpful info


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 27, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Your math is solid braddah. And yeah, depending on your spacing determines how much light to use and how powerful of light to use. The larger the spacing between lights the more powerful you want them. A buddy of mine with a farm in northern California uses 60W CFL's spaced ever 10-15ft. He uses some snap on water proof sockets on a string of stranded 12 gauge THHN. I got the same materials to run string lights. I'll post up a pic when it gets all set up which hopefully should be before summer.
> 
> Currently I'm using something like 5W Cree LED's and a LED floodlight from Home Depot spaced a few feet apart.


awesome thanks. would like to see pics once you got it setup.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 27, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> will they be selling any type of seeds or clones?


Not legally. 
The state laws currently do not allow any exchange of money for anything that involves actual parts of the cannabis plants. I'm sure it will be a good opportunity to network with some locals and trade stuff later.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 27, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Not legally.
> The state laws currently do not allow any exchange of money for anything that involves actual parts of the cannabis plants. I'm sure it will be a good opportunity to network with some locals and trade stuff later.


Ok thats what i thought


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 27, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Ok thats what i thought


Yup, just get to know some people bro, stay humble you'll be alright!


----------



## Waiks (Jan 27, 2016)

The website says "genetics", along with lights, nutes, glass. We'll see!
If there are seed banks or clones somehow that'd be cool, but I mostly just want to meet some local growers


----------



## guido420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe see ya there. Got my tickets...dont know which day to go. Have to be at work by 2 on both.


----------



## Waiks (Jan 27, 2016)

Saturday starts at 10, sunday at 11. I'm going saturday right at open


----------



## guido420 (Jan 28, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Saturday starts at 10, sunday at 11. I'm going saturday right at open


kewl....probably saturday as well.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 28, 2016)

I ordered this on Amazon. I will see how bright it is, hopefully it will do the job.


----------



## guido420 (Jan 28, 2016)

Interested in how the low lumen count will do. I am trying to figure out a good low wattage high lumen solution myself.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2016)

@infamous hawaii That's cool, hopefully it works out for you.

These are the light sockets that I got in the link below. The top unscrews and you just run some THHN wire through it. The contacts on the socket into the insulation and it's waterproof. You can make the wire whatever length you want (within reason for 12 or 14 gauge stranded wire which is still pretty far) and wire up a plug to one side and wire nut the wires on the end individually (not together) and to be safe squirt some silicone in the wire nuts and you're good to go. And you can use some cheap CFL's or whatever. I think I got these cheaper somewhere else or from another Amazon seller too. I think I only paid around $1.25ea.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003725R74?keywords=levitron run through socket&qid=1454009476&ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 28, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Interested in how the low lumen count will do. I am trying to figure out a good low wattage high lumen solution myself.


from the videos i saw on youtube of people reviewing it, it looked super bright. Once i get it i will test it out and post pics. I got super dark backyard so we will see.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> @infamous hawaii That's cool, hopefully it works out for you.
> 
> These are the light sockets that I got in the link below. The top unscrews and you just run some THHN wire through it. The contacts on the socket into the insulation and it's waterproof. You can make the wire whatever length you want (within reason for 12 or 14 gauge stranded wire which is still pretty far) and wire up a plug to one side and wire nut the wires on the end individually (not together) and to be safe squirt some silicone in the wire nuts and you're good to go. And you can use some cheap CFL's or whatever. I think I got these cheaper somewhere else or from another Amazon seller too. I think I only paid around $1.25ea.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003725R74?keywords=levitron run through socket&qid=1454009476&ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&sr=8-2-fkmr0


Thanks. I will see how bright the light is once i get it. From there i will probably have to add a couple of these. Thanks


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 28, 2016)

I vegged this GDP until 4' indoors. Day 17 of flower and its about 6'.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> from the videos i saw on youtube of people reviewing it, it looked super bright. Once i get it i will test it out and post pics. I got super dark backyard so we will see.


Right on, I probably would've have opted for something like that, but I wanted to have the lights go on in the middle of the night so it's a little less obvious than staying on for a few hours after sunset since most people are asleep by midnight. I don't have any close neighbors to my garden. The closest one is about a quarter mile away, but when I had lights running from sunset to around 11PM they still asked why the area was all lit up. It's pretty obvious when a spot is lit up in complete darkness out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> I vegged this GDP until 4' indoors. Day 17 of flower and its about 6'.


Shootz, it should be good. Something I'm not sure has been mentioned is to watch out for nanners as daylight hours increase. I've only had one plant ever that threw some nanners and I'm not sure if it was genetics or because it was flowering during the spring when the daylight hours were increasing which is generally not what cannabis expects when it's flowering. It's probably minor, but I thought I'd just throw that out there because it's a possibility. Maybe some other guys can chime in on experiences of nanners or the lack thereof during spring flowering.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, I probably would've have opted for something like that, but I wanted to have the lights go on in the middle of the night so it's a little less obvious than staying on for a few hours after sunset since most people are asleep by midnight. I don't have any close neighbors to my garden. The closest one is about a quarter mile away, but when I had lights running from sunset to around 11PM they still asked why the area was all lit up. It's pretty obvious when a spot is lit up in complete darkness out in the middle of nowhere.


yeah forsure


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Shootz, it should be good. Something I'm not sure has been mentioned is to watch out for nanners as daylight hours increase. I've only had one plant ever that threw some nanners and I'm not sure if it was genetics or because it was flowering during the spring when the daylight hours were increasing which is generally not what cannabis expects when it's flowering. It's probably minor, but I thought I'd just throw that out there because it's a possibility. Maybe some other guys can chime in on experiences of nanners or the lack thereof during spring flowering.


I will definitely watch for it. thanks


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's a few GDP's. They've been loving the clear blue skies. Usually cloudy this side of the BI.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Here's a few GDP's. They've been loving the clear blue skies. Usually cloudy this side of the BI.View attachment 3596066


Looking good braddah. It's cool to see a bit of your garden  Does the GDP turn purple?


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good braddah. It's cool to see a bit of your garden  Does the GDP turn purple?



This one gets a grayish purplish on the leaves. Even with all the cool nights we've had. Lots of orange hairs. Buds so solid, I have a hard time grinding it. Easy to clone. Someday I'll pop another seed, maybe I'll get more purp. Due to moisture in the air, I do get bud rot around week 7 and normally have to cut early. Might be why I miss the Purple too.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Jan 29, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Here's a few GDP's. They've been loving the clear blue skies. Usually cloudy this side of the BI.View attachment 3596066


Those look super nice. Hows the smoke and yield.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 29, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Those look super nice. Hows the smoke and yield.


Thanks. Yield would be great if I didn't have the mold issues. I only keep the good stuff. Anything else I see while trimming or drying gets tossed. Since what we can have on hand legally is limited, I usually try to have some to throw out, choosing to keep the best of what is grown.


The mold issue is the reason I tried growing it the three ways...
http://rollitup.org/attachments/20160111_151508-jpg.3596065/


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, I probably would've have opted for something like that, but I wanted to have the lights go on in the middle of the night so it's a little less obvious than staying on for a few hours after sunset since most people are asleep by midnight. I don't have any close neighbors to my garden. The closest one is about a quarter mile away, but when I had lights running from sunset to around 11PM they still asked why the area was all lit up. It's pretty obvious when a spot is lit up in complete darkness out in the middle of nowhere.


Seen some videos today of some huge waves out near you. Those dudes are so nuts!


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2016)

coconuts.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> Seen some videos today of some huge waves out near you. Those dudes are so nuts!


Yeah, the waves have been pumping almost everyday. It's been a pretty epic winter for surfing. I hear them crashing from about a half mile away and falling asleep to their roar... super cool. And yeah, those guys are (coco)nuts for sure. I can't imagine what it would be like surf Jaws, I'm pretty sure if I did it and I wasn't focusing so much on not dying I'd urinate myself a few times, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> coconuts.


Ho, looks like we got ourselves a comedian.... no really that was a good catch and you had me cracking up on that 9 year old thread with your exchanges with that other guy. Funny stuff baaraah, you should come surfing here if you get the chance. The riff raff clear out when the waves get big.


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2016)

Nothing like a warm wetsuite.


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Ho, looks like we got ourselves a comedian.... no really that was a good catch and you had me cracking up on that 9 year old thread with your exchanges with that other guy. Funny stuff baaraah, you should come surfing here if you get the chance. The riff raff clear out when the waves get big.


I have way to much time on my hands.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nothing like a warm wetsuite.


A warm wet suite? You are partying too hard if you're getting suites all wet like that.



TWS said:


> I have way to much time on my hands.


Ha ha ha, apparenty, I see your posts all over the place on here. You know what they say about idle hands.... Well, don't worry little buddy, summer will be here soon enough  You may have to train an apprentice to handle your lightwork on here of smacking trolls in the boto and chiming in with classy and funny little anecdotes while you're busy growing garden monsters. It would be some intensive training to bring them up to par though. Just a thought.


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> A warm wet suite? You are partying too hard if you're getting suites all wet like that.
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha, apparenty, I see your posts all over the place on here. You know what they say about idle hands.... Well, don't worry little buddy, summer will be here soon enough  You may have to train an apprentice to handle your lightwork on here of smacking trolls in the boto and chiming in with classy and funny little anecdotes while you're busy growing garden monsters. It would be some intensive training to bring them up to par though. Just a thought.


 Your a good guy ,
I worked for a company for 14 years that just about killed me , ruined my health and threatened my marriage til I thru in the towel. Now I'm just trying to do my own thing and waiting for CA to get their shit straight and step into the industry on the up and up. It's taken about 2 months now for me to start feeling better but now I have to much time to think about things and get these weird feelings I never had time to get.
I'm thankful for the friends I have meet and made here . I have a chance this year to run a big farm and a life changing experience . I do see monsters in the near future.
How ever I will be off the grid this summer so my riu time will be limted. That's probably a good thing. I love this place but it gets to me sometimes with the wrong info given out a lot of the time. Sometimes I just think I will stop posting but it's like a bad addiction. Lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your a good guy ,
> I worked for a company for 14 years that just about killed me , ruined my health and threatened my marriage til I thru in the towel. Now I'm just trying to do my own thing and waiting for CA to get their shit straight and step into the industry on the up and up. It's taken about 2 months now for me to start feeling better but now I have to much time to think about things and get these weird feelings I never had time to get.
> I'm thankful for the friends I have meet and made here . I have a chance this year to run a big farm and a life changing experience . I do see monsters in the near future.
> How ever I will be off the grid this summer so my riu time will be limted. That's probably a good thing. I love this place but it gets to me sometimes with the wrong info given out a lot of the time. Sometimes I just think I will stop posting but it's like a bad addiction. Lol


Huh? This whole time I was figuring you were some dude from Mendo/Humboldt/Butte/etc. and probably grew up as a barefoot hippy kid or something and possibly turned bro to your parents' dislike, not a company man, ha ha. Good for you throwing in the towel, you can't let Babylon bring you down. You'll probably love and hate living off-grid. I've done it and it's great and frustrating at the same time, but more great than frustrating. Country living is good for the soul overall and the little annoyances of living off-grid just help to make you creative or make you freaking tough like when you have to take cold showers on a cold night, uggh, that'll put some hair on your chest...... it's your body's natural defense when it feels like you're trying to kill it with freezing water in freezing air, ha ha, just kidding, that doesn't really happen (I don't think anyway), in actuality it just makes your balls retreat into your stomach is all...... who needs them hanging out anyway, it makes you more vulnerable to nut shots and cooler testicle temperatures help increase fertility (if that's what you're going for). So yeah, good job making the right choice, few things in this world are more important than family and health.

And yeah, RIU is like the heroin of the internet, ha ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2016)

I lived in a teepee in the hills of Maui when I was a kid and I hated it at first. Then I found out how much I hated technology. The earth, sea, and sun are what I need!

Green acres is the place to be
Farm living is the life for me
Land stretching out so far and wide...


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I lived in a teepee in the hills of Maui when I was a kid and I hated it at first. Then I found out how much I hated technology. The earth, sea, and sun are what I need!
> 
> Green acres is the place to be
> Farm living is the life for me
> Land stretching out so far and wide...



I'll be whistling that all day now.......


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is the full monty:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jimi808 (Feb 2, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Here's a few GDP's. They've been loving the clear blue skies. Usually cloudy this side of the BI.View attachment 3596066


That IS Duckfoot in the blue bucket, right????


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> That IS Duckfoot in the blue bucket, right????


That's funny. I thought to myself, I didn't show my blue bucket plant. The blue bucket I think you see is actually sweet potatoes. No digging for me...and the boars don't dig them all up either.


----------



## ExChedda (Feb 5, 2016)

Got clones for sale windward side of Oahu, LMK!


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 5, 2016)

ExChedda said:


> Got clones for sale windward side of Oahu, LMK!


are you asking or selling? Either way, it is a no-no here but I'm curious to what you are offering.

Always interesting to see what strains people decide to bring here.


----------



## ExChedda (Feb 5, 2016)

Columbian Gold, Afghani #1, and Exodus Cheese, white widow.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

I want all four!!!


----------



## guido420 (Feb 5, 2016)

Quick update shot.....02/05/2016


----------



## guido420 (Feb 8, 2016)

New Beanz....... Almost ready for next batch to choose. Decisions....LOL

Thanks TSSC...100% delivery rate so far. Fast too.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice. That auto jack seems like it would be good.

I just received 4 GG4 clones from a good friend. So I'm going to mother 1 and bush the rest.


----------



## ExChedda (Feb 10, 2016)

Lets link up. You fly, i got the bud.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2016)

@guido420 your update pic didn't come through. I'll be interested in seeing what you get out of the seeds, I don't believe I've read anything about any of them. 

I just planted some seeds. There's some Hazmat OG x Kirkwood OG, some of Bodhi's Dream Beaver, and some Sour Power x Sweet White Grapefruit Kush which I think I'll just have to shorten the name down to Sweet & Sour White Power, ha ha ha.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 10, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> I vegged this GDP until 4' indoors. Day 17 of flower and its about 6'.


Nice what size pot?


----------



## Jimi808 (Feb 10, 2016)

YAY, got my Duckfoot from seedsman. also picked up Durban poison, some cheese, bubba kush, and blueberry. All seeds so far have cracked appropriately and the most important seeds were put into soil to finish the germ. Pix later when it gets interesting


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 10, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Nice what size pot?


i got them in 15 gallon pots. Planning on doing a 65 gallon this summer hopefully i can get a tree. lol


----------



## guido420 (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is the update shot from the other day. That upload button just appeared out of no where.

I just finished the Nute part of the experiment. Now.. Water and Sour Dee for the next two weeks. 02/10/2016



guido420 said:


> Quick update shot.....02/05/2016





rikdabrick said:


> @guido420 your update pic didn't come through. I'll be interested in seeing what you get out of the seeds, I don't believe I've read anything about any of them.
> 
> I just planted some seeds. There's some Hazmat OG x Kirkwood OG, some of Bodhi's Dream Beaver, and some Sour Power x Sweet White Grapefruit Kush which I think I'll just have to shorten the name down to Sweet & Sour White Power, ha ha ha.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is my GDP at 29 days.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is a BlackBerry that is 2'. I want to see if I can keep this thing in veg by breaking up the sleep cycle, I've been turning on the lights for about 1.5 hours every night. Been doing it for almost a week and haven't seen any pre flowers yet. This was my experiment before i commit my other plants.


----------



## guido420 (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is the update as of this morning.. she's almost there. I am switching to just water and Sour Dee from Cutting Edge Solutions for the next week for final fattening before flush.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Here is a BlackBerry that is 2'. I want to see if I can keep this thing in veg by breaking up the sleep cycle, I've been turning on the lights for about 1.5 hours every night. Been doing it for almost a week and haven't seen any pre flowers yet. This was my experiment before i commit my other plants.View attachment 3606008


She looks like in veg still, nice one! Do you use silica?


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Here is the update as of this morning.. she's almost there. I am switching to just water and Sour Dee from Cutting Edge Solutions for the next week for final fattening before flush. View attachment 3606193


Thats nice. How tall was it when you turned it to 12/12


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> She looks like in veg still, nice one! Do you use silica?


Yes, its in coco and I add cal/mag and silica 2x a week to my normal feeding. I feed nutrients everyday and flush every 2 weeks.


----------



## guido420 (Feb 12, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Thats nice. How tall was it when you turned it to 12/12


Hold on to your hats.....she's been on 24x7. Not even 300W of light. 
BTW: I need a fabricator...with design knowledge and access to materials. In the 808 of course.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Hold on to your hats.....she's been on 24x7. Not even 300W of light.
> BTW: I need a fabricator...with design knowledge and access to materials. In the 808 of course.


That's an auto strain?


----------



## guido420 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yepper. DieselMatic from BlackSkull seeds.Have more on deck to go in as soon as my Growstone order comes in at Hawiian Hydro. GS3 blend......should be interesting.

They turned me onto get this...FiveO Strain. Supposed to go
50 days seed to harvest...watch for the
Log.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Hold on to your hats.....she's been on 24x7. Not even 300W of light.
> BTW: I need a fabricator...with design knowledge and access to materials. In the 808 of course.


didn't realize it was an auto.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 13, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Yepper. DieselMatic from BlackSkull seeds.Have more on deck to go in as soon as my Growstone order comes in at Hawiian Hydro. GS3 blend......should be interesting.
> 
> They turned me onto get this...FiveO Strain. Supposed to go
> 50 days seed to harvest...watch for the
> Log.


Cant wait to see that one.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Feb 15, 2016)

Are these winds for real??? 

I've been to Kauai two other times (and for this matter, Maui once) but never in February and I don't remember the winds trying to uproot the island. Is it a seasonal thing, a storm thing, a location thing (hanalei) or a fluke thing? 
This fu(&!ng haole is loving it, don't get me wrong....


----------



## guido420 (Feb 15, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> Are these winds for real???
> 
> I've been to Kauai two other times (and for this matter, Maui once) but never in February and I don't remember the winds trying to uproot the island. Is it a seasonal thing, a storm thing, a location thing (hanalei) or a fluke thing?
> This fu(&!ng haole is loving it, don't get me wrong....


I'm on a ridge line on Oahu....frigging freight train blows through here. Wouldn't trade it for anything.... Another reason I do indoors LOL


----------



## 420nstargazer (Feb 15, 2016)

The smell, feel and sound of a strong sea breeze is the second best relaxation therapy (#1, playing in the dirt. Hands down, nothing clears my mind better, faster). You sir, are a lucky man......well ,,,until that electric bill comes along, lol. At least no need for a/c


----------



## guido420 (Feb 15, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> The smell, feel and sound of a strong sea breeze is the second best relaxation therapy (#1, playing in the dirt. Hands down, nothing clears my mind better, faster). You sir, are a lucky man......well ,,,until that electric bill comes along, lol. At least no need for a/c


Right now I figured it up, I may bet at lets see, 2 ea 60w LED Panels..4ea 23w bulbs, and two fans. Really need a Watt Meter thingamajingy. But probably 300W Total....Computer /Desktop pulls more than that..LOL


----------



## 420nstargazer (Feb 15, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Right now I figured it up, I may bet at lets see, 2 ea 60w LED Panels..4ea 23w bulbs, and two fans. Really need a Watt Meter thingamajingy. But probably 300W Total....Computer /Desktop pulls more than that..LOL


I have 400w, 600w, all kinds of supplemental lights, mini split a/c, etc (three 20 amp circuits)....I was imagining that at HI's kWh. 
Yours is much more efficient


----------



## guido420 (Feb 16, 2016)

That's what I am trying to dial in... the most efficient low power. The 60W panels just blew me away compared to the other cheapies. Hans at Bonasai LED know his stuff. Mine are even used Craigslist specials.


----------



## ExChedda (Feb 16, 2016)

Man f these damn electric bills. $300 here, started my first outdoor from clone, and things are looking promising. To my surprise my very indoor oriented princess is doing well outside. The first day i started hardening her for the wild... She looked like she took damage. Red Head, pale, fell a sleep on the beach damage. She bounced back doh! I never thought the nodes would get that much tighter. Scratched my head to that...?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 16, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> I have 400w, 600w, all kinds of supplemental lights, mini split a/c, etc (three 20 amp circuits)....I was imagining that at HI's kWh.
> Yours is much more efficient


Yep, after all the taxes and service charges energy rates come out to around ~0.48kwh on the Big Isle and most other outer islands, Oahu is slightly cheaper but nothing compared to the single digit rates people get on the mainland. When you take an indoor grower from HI and put them on the mainland, power cost is almost irrelevant after paying what we are used to in hawaii. 

A single 1k will add about ~$172/month on 12/12. Thats why it is important to do energy saving techniques like outdoor veg/Gas lamp routine light schedules to use minimal electricity and take advantage of the year round ~12/12 sunlight that pretty much auto-flowers every thing. My home electric bill is right around $100/month using the GLR schedule and solar flood lights to keep plants from flowering and I can perpetually harvest more than enough to keep my jars full.


----------



## 808newb (Feb 17, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Yep, after all the taxes and service charges energy rates come out to around ~0.48kwh on the Big Isle and most other outer islands, Oahu is slightly cheaper but nothing compared to the single digit rates people get on the mainland. When you take an indoor grower from HI and put them on the mainland, power cost is almost irrelevant after paying what we are used to in hawaii.
> 
> A single 1k will add about ~$172/month on 12/12. Thats why it is important to do energy saving techniques like outdoor veg/Gas lamp routine light schedules to use minimal electricity and take advantage of the year round ~12/12 sunlight that pretty much auto-flowers every thing. My home electric bill is right around $100/month using the GLR schedule and solar flood lights to keep plants from flowering and I can perpetually harvest more than enough to keep my jars full.


Hell my light bill is $250 and I grow outside! Well mostly lol

 
This was the stalk off a 5 month old blackberry sour diesel from Holy Smoke. I have never seen another plant come close to the vigor this thing had. I got it as a pick-n-mix and boring beetles decimated it after the second week of flower last year. Tried to get some more beans but no one had. Every seedbank had the ad up, but all have been out of stock...was window shopping online the other nite and came across them on Herbies so I went ahead and dropped the cnote, on the way now, so I'm stoked. Hope the genetics are the same and just not a fluke!
Now if they would ever get their Malawi Gold back in stock I'd be super stoked!
Aloha


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2016)

I was told that Holy Smoke was Malberry. Now the Malberry page is gone but HempDepot has them:

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/MalawiGold.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Feb 17, 2016)

According to this site http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/marijuana-news-topics/4234-malberry-seeds-outed.html
Nick explains about his relationship with Malberry...not a good one lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

I started reading that post earlier but saw that it was about the pictures. Thanks for posting it. I just read it all of the way through and saw the email address for Edd Malberry. I sent him an email.

My Malawi and Mulanje were amazing sativa strains. Way different than any of the American sativas like Colombian or Oaxacan (wahhocan - aka mohakan).

They had lip numbing properties.

I sent Nick a bunch of pictures and I will be happy to send them to Edd Malberry too.

Malawi Gold - Super vigorous:




Mulanje Gold - Super vigorous:




Ace Purple Haze - Slow and finicky:




The Malawi and Mulanje were bought from Attitude on 11/11/11! Lucky day!

Order Inventory:
Product: Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HOLB331
Price: £26.99

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Holy Smoke 2 x Malawi Gold Reg, 2 x Mozambique Poison Reg, 2 x Mulanje Gold Reg
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE HOLY SMOKE SEEDS
Price: £0.00

I have never had any other strains numb my lips when I smoked them. The paranoia was off the charts but it subsided after 20 minutes and then I laughed my ass off for four hours. It is great working medicine. You can't sit still!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I started reading that post earlier but saw that it was about the pictures. Thanks for posting it. I just read it all of the way through and saw the email address for Edd Malberry. I sent him an email.
> 
> My Malawi and Mulanje were amazing sativa strains. Way different than any of the American sativas like Colombian or Oaxacan (wahhocan - aka mohakan).
> 
> ...


Looks like something awesome to grow. But i don't think you can find seeds for it anywhere. I don't like shit that makes me paranoid though lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

The Frenchy pressed bubble hash had no paranoia. That is why I love sativa hash.
The coconut oil was amazing but made your heart race. It also killed the skin cancer on my face earned from years of living at the beach and my haole rot from my time on Kauai.
The numbing effects are what really got my attention.

It is also a great cure for heavy indicas. I had a hit of Cherry Pie that knocked me for a loop and I couldn't make words! A hit of the Malawi and I was right back to happy and talkative.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

Hemp Depot still has them.....

*Malberry Regular Seeds* *Seeds* *CAD* *USD* *Euro*
*Drakensburg Gold* *12* *40* *34* *26*
*Malawi Gold* *12* *40* *34* *26*
*Mozambiquen Poison* *12* *40* *34* *26*
*Mulanje Gold* *12* *40* *34* *26*
*Peshawar Afghani* *12* *40* *34* *26*
*Swazi Gold* *12* *40* *34* *26*
*Zambezi Gold* *12* *40* *34* *26*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

12 seeds for 34 bucks is a fucking steal......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

If I had a job right now, I would pull the trigger on all of them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The Frenchy pressed bubble hash had no paranoia. That is why I love sativa hash.
> The coconut oil was amazing but made your heart race. It also killed the skin cancer on my face earned from years of living at the beach and my haole rot from my time on Kauai.
> The numbing effects are what really got my attention.
> 
> It is also a great cure for heavy indicas. I had a hit of Cherry Pie that knocked me for a loop and I couldn't make words! A hit of the Malawi and I was right back to happy and talkative.


Sativas or Narrow Leaves are just fkn awesome....Broad leaves definitely have their place too, but I am a big fan of edibles made with the narrow leaf ones. 
Said it before and will ring that bell again, cannabis is a full mind and body manager, it contributes to good health and fkn happiness.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

I still have a few of the Mulanje Gold 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 12 seeds for 34 bucks is a fucking steal......


Have you ever ordered from Hemp Depot?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Have you ever ordered from Hemp Depot?


I have not. I have gotten everything I have from farmers, growers, Attitude, Greenpool (Greenman Organics).


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Anybody on Maui know where my daughter can get a beginner surfboard. Borrow or rent would be awesome. Once she knows what breaks and boards she likes she can get one shaped.

Thanks!
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Anybody on Maui know where my daughter can





Mohican said:


> I started reading that post earlier but saw that it was about the pictures. Thanks for posting it. I just read it all of the way through and saw the email address for Edd Malberry. I sent him an email.
> 
> My Malawi and Mulanje were amazing sativa strains. Way different than any of the American sativas like Colombian or Oaxacan (wahhocan - aka mohakan).
> 
> ...


yea my purple haze was the same way lol. All ur plants look amazing. 
Ace's tropical mix was similar...felt like I did a line of coke after with a hint of lip numbness. Was awesome until I ran out


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Anybody on Maui know where my daughter can get a beginner surfboard. Borrow or rent would be awesome. Once she knows what breaks and boards she likes she can get one shaped.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mo


The board rental places are pretty cheap. I've never rented one, but I was surprised how cheap they were, at least the one place I checked out. That might be an option if she's only going to go once in awhile and she could try out different boards to see which ones she likes. It's not a good option if you want to go all the time I'm sure.

Hawaiian Island Surf and Sport on the corner of Dairy Rd. and Hana Hwy. is going out of business so there might be some deals there.

Craigslist is also a good place to find some good cheap boards, sometimes you can find steals; garage sales too. I just checked and it didn't look like there was any screaming deals for a beginner surfboard. There's some nice boards for good prices, just not beginner prices IMO.

Hi-Tech in Paia sells some good used boards and the Hi-Tech in Kahului probably does also. Kind of the same as Craigslist, good deals, but maybe not beginner prices.

And the Wave Storm board at Costco is $115 I believe and it's a good beginner board; one of my boys bought one and he catches plenty waves with it. I see a lot of people with that board. I haven't tried it though, somehow I've gotten snaked out of trying it out every time we've gone surfing, ha ha, maybe next time


----------



## 808newb (Feb 19, 2016)

Little early for green harvest ain't it? Just got buzzed by a small blackbird.  same bird from last year. Why they gotta fuck wit people that follow the law is beyond me


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 19, 2016)

strange. I thought they don't start until April? Last year was really minimal for GH. Very few reports of number checks and only one big eradication mission durin Labor Day, which is historically when they always do a big one. They didn't fly since Labor Day of last year. 

They might turn up the heat now that they need more people to stop growing themselves and buy from dispensaries to make that actually profitableZ


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks Rik! I will let her know.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

Feels like drug war is heating back up.


----------



## 808newb (Feb 19, 2016)

I wonder if there is any coincidence that our legislators are in session now debating bills related to the dispensary and such... At least a half a dozen bills and more. Everything from doctors and caregivers CERTS to not being able to grow your own medicine.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

Instagram and Facebook are closing accounts!


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 19, 2016)

I wonder if that chopper was checking my area yesterday. A lower than usual chopper slowly flew over the house. 
I heard a small plane flying around a couple nights before last. I had that thought in my mind that maybe the plane was looking for bright lights. It just seemed odd to hear the plane at that time.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 19, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> strange. I thought they don't start until April? Last year was really minimal for GH. Very few reports of number checks and only one big eradication mission durin Labor Day, which is historically when they always do a big one. They didn't fly since Labor Day of last year.
> 
> They might turn up the heat now that they need more people to stop growing themselves and buy from dispensaries to make that actually profitableZ


You heard of them actually coming to peoples houses to do numbers checks?


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 19, 2016)

I know you guys may not like autos.... but did you see this? The Vault Comparative Grow, in association with Mephisto Genetics - Heisenberg Special Autos.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 19, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> You heard of them actually coming to peoples houses to do numbers checks?


Yep. That's their main practice, if they spot you from the sky and you look large enough. The legality is debatable which is usually why they only confiscate any overages and never make a case out of it. It is Stealing basically but if you are already breaking the law, not much you can say about it except to be glad you didn't get arrested. 

Anyway, I heard the heli activity is the national guard training.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ps a little birdie told me, we shouldn't see any action for the next couple of months.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 19, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Yep. That's their main practice, if they spot you from the sky and you look large enough. The legality is debatable which is usually why they only confiscate any overages and never make a case out of it. It is Stealing basically but if you are already breaking the law, not much you can say about it except to be glad you didn't get arrested.
> 
> Anyway, I heard the heli activity is the national guard training.


I live on Oahu in Mililani and i got about 10-12 choppers fly over on the daily. But its all tourist choppers from what i have seen.


----------



## 808newb (Feb 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Ps a little birdie told me, we shouldn't see any action for the next couple of months.


Yea that wasn't any national guard unless they are training in a little bell type helo with two vertical stabilizers aft. I haven't seen them train in anything other than a Huey or H-60s. This was smaller than what Blue Hawaii tours use. On an average day(sunny day) we get anywhere from 15-25 a day directly overhead. We are in the flight path for lava tour helos and dice the last lava emergency declaration new rules were put in place for tour helos. There is an altitude limit, flight path, and no hovering. They usually travel 1000-1200ft (just my personal observation). I'm an old aviation buff so when I hear one coming at 100-150ft my heart starts racing...usually only get about 15-20 seconds from the time I hear to the time I see


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

They have added small planes to the daily flybys we get her in Orange County. Nobody bothers coming to the door yet. They always seem to come by when I am doing this:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Feb 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They have added small planes to the daily flybys we get her in Orange County. Nobody bothers coming to the door yet. They always seem to come by when I am doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that funny as shit. That's me in the morning....and days I'm off I strategically move my plants throughout the day to catch as much direct sunlight as possible. I've been meaning to extend the GH because this time of year a huge lychee and avocado block the sun but keep putting it off. I trimmed the a avocado two years ago and it didn't fruit last year. Now it's full of flowers. When I first started growing I thought there was something wrong with my plants cause all the leaves not associated with flowering would yellow and die.
The lychee hasn't bearer fruit since we moved here. Just to give some perspective, the coconuts are 40ft off the ground.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 21, 2016)

My step brothers at a military installation in hawaii.....sent me pictures of the keck telescope......wow man wow. I nearly shit my pants in awe. In person it must be a religous experiance. We gotta find another rock to populate soon. Things arent going good here anymore imho.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 23, 2016)

I have never grown a 100% sativa dominant plant before. I currently have 1 in veg outdoors right now which is about 4 feet. Its incredible how fast it grows. Someone said from veg size to end of flower size they can easily double to triple. Is this true from sativa dom plants. Thanks


----------



## 808newb (Feb 23, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> I have never grown a 100% sativa dominant plant before. I currently have 1 in veg outdoors right now which is about 4 feet. Its incredible how fast it grows. Someone said from veg size to end of flower size they can easily double to triple. Is this true from sativa dom plants. Thanks


Not to mention the last 100% sativa I grew went for over 20 weeks flowering, and still could have gone easily for another 2+ weeks but the stone was incomparable


----------



## guido420 (Feb 23, 2016)

Twenty weeks...geezus.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 23, 2016)

808newb said:


> Not to mention the last 100% sativa I grew went for over 20 weeks flowering, and still could have gone easily for another 2+ weeks but the stone was incomparable


Holy shit 20 weeks. That truly is a commitment. How big did it get from start of flower to finish?


----------



## 808newb (Feb 28, 2016)

Yea it was my experiment with sativas because I needed something that wouldn't get bud rot because of all the rain even tho none of my plants ever get wet. It always happened during the last two weeks of flower. So no rot or mold or anything after 20 weeks. I love their effects but yea time is a deterrent. Now I'm stuck with kali mist on my hip cause it's 80% sativa but my pheno finishes in 7 weeks and still no mold or rot.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 28, 2016)

808newb said:


> Yea it was my experiment with sativas because I needed something that wouldn't get bud rot because of all the rain even tho none of my plants ever get wet. It always happened during the last two weeks of flower.


Same area, same problem with the bud rot. Glad it's another clear day though.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Feb 29, 2016)

808newb said:


> Yea it was my experiment with sativas because I needed something that wouldn't get bud rot because of all the rain even tho none of my plants ever get wet. It always happened during the last two weeks of flower. So no rot or mold or anything after 20 weeks. I love their effects but yea time is a deterrent. Now I'm stuck with kali mist on my hip cause it's 80% sativa but my pheno finishes in 7 weeks and still no mold or rot.


Thats a awesome Pheno to have.


----------



## 808newb (Feb 29, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Same area, same problem with the bud rot. Glad it's another clear day though.


Yea another 0% chance today..I love this "drought". Plenty of sunshine for the budding ladies.



infamous hawaii said:


> Thats a awesome Pheno to have.


Yea no doubt. 5 weeks in, 2 weeks to go on Kali. Started spraying CS on a couple lower branches a week and a half before I set her to flower and this branches just kinda stopped...can just barely see the start of primordial male genitalia with a magnifying glass but she will be done in another two weeks hah. I guess I could put one of her clones in flower now to make the beans with. All my other kali crosses I made with a regular kali male. Maybe I sprayed too much lol. I sprayed the same amount, but it was made from a new batch so maybe it's too strong. On the flip side all my liberty haze(Barney's) crosses hermie at some point so I'm dropping that line all together. Even the purple cross I made with it hermies. Going on week 7 revegging and just now showing new growth under 18/6 but all new growth is bud and a few nanners here and there. The thing looks pitiful for almost 2 months after I chopped the top half off. It amazes me the thing didn't rot...been 16 weeks since she started budding

  

Couple more weeks to go on the Kali. Week five pistils starting to recede


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah i did CS to the lower branches of my best GDP. I just started harvesting yesterday. Pollen should pop in the next couple of days so i left those branches on the plant. I got a clone ready to seed out from the same plant. 

Here is a nice side branch i just harvested. Had to get it a week early. Fricken rain.
 

Here is some seeds i just harvested a couple weeks ago. Over a 1k seeds from a small 16" plant. Heavy on the Gucci OG.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Yeah i did CS to the lower branches of my best GDP. I just started harvesting yesterday. Pollen should pop in the next couple of days so i left those branches on the plant. I got a clone ready to seed out from the same plant. View attachment 3620479
> 
> Here is a nice side branch i just harvested. Had to get it a week early. Fricken rain.
> View attachment 3620480
> ...


Fkn nice collection of seeds eh


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fkn nice collection of seeds eh


Not bad lol. I give plenty away to friends.


----------



## 808newb (Mar 1, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Yeah i did CS to the lower branches of my best GDP. I just started harvesting yesterday. Pollen should pop in the next couple of days so i left those branches on the plant. I got a clone ready to seed out from the same plant. View attachment 3620479
> 
> Here is a nice side branch i just harvested. Had to get it a week early. Fricken rain.
> View attachment 3620480
> ...


And what are u going to do with those 1000 beans??lol


----------



## guido420 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well...finished my test run. Couldn't add to my original journal... Here's the link:

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/guido420.707143/


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 1, 2016)

808newb said:


> And what are u going to do with those 1000 beans??lol


Who knows lol. Drop a seed everywhere i go lol.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 1, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Well...finished my test run. Couldn't add to my original journal... Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/guido420.707143/


Thats awesome grow. I really wanted to try the Magnum from Buddha seeds. There is a few videos on youtube of people growing it. Thing grows like a tree compared to most autos.


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 6, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Who knows lol. Drop a seed everywhere i go lol.


amen


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Does the CS have to be a certain ppm? I've not graduated to breeding yet,


----------



## guido420 (Mar 16, 2016)

I would say no. It sprays foliar. At least mine does.


----------



## 808newb (Mar 16, 2016)

guido420 said:


> I would say no. It sprays foliar. At least mine does.


Too much and growth stops all together


----------



## guido420 (Mar 16, 2016)

No doubt


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 17, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Does the CS have to be a certain ppm? I've not graduated to breeding yet,


60PPM is what i heard recommended at the least you want to use. Mine is currently diluted to 62PPM. You want to Dilute it with distilled water. Store in a cool dark place to keep it from degrading.

Im currently spraying a GG4 with it. The best results are to spray it 2 weeks prior to 12/12 and 1 more week into 12/12. After about 3 weeks of 12/12 you should start to see some balls form. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 17, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> 60PPM is what i heard recommended at the least you want to use. Mine is currently diluted to 62PPM. You want to Dilute it with distilled water. Store in a cool dark place to keep it from degrading.
> 
> Im currently spraying a GG4 with it. The best results are to spray it 2 weeks prior to 12/12 and 1 more week into 12/12. After about 3 weeks of 12/12 you should start to see some balls form.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 18, 2016)

@808newb continued from other forum...
Tryin a couple plants in 50 cent wally bags. Not as pretty as some of Mo's planters... 
Just cheap. Hopefully they work alright though. So far so good. 

A defoliated, right before flip, GDP and a CBD God in the background. (blue bags)
Two diesels in the roots organics bags.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks beautiful! I just have ugly ass plastic pots and a trash can!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Mar 18, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> 60PPM is what i heard recommended at the least you want to use. Mine is currently diluted to 62PPM. You want to Dilute it with distilled water. Store in a cool dark place to keep it from degrading.
> 
> Im currently spraying a GG4 with it. The best results are to spray it 2 weeks prior to 12/12 and 1 more week into 12/12. After about 3 weeks of 12/12 you should start to see some balls form.
> 
> Hope this helps.


How would u test for ppm of a silver solution? I am sure there is an expensive meter for that!lol


mmjmon said:


> @808newb continued from other forum...
> Tryin a couple plants in 50 cent wally bags. Not as pretty as some of Mo's planters...
> Just cheap. Hopefully they work alright though. So far so good.
> 
> ...


I've been tempted to try those bags but I move my plants around a LOT and didn't know if the handles would take the abuse of lifting everyday. Wish I could see ur pix but it takes forever and a day to download anything over a MB to my phone with this crappy ATT service here lol. Seriously tho, I've been wanting to try the GDP but they were a little overpriced for me and now I think I read somewhere u can't get the original GDP from Ken Estes because he lost his male or something....don't remember the whole story anyways. Hope u made clones!


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Looks beautiful! I just have ugly ass plastic pots and a trash can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just really love the variety of cans you use. Different sizes, placed here... and there... Almost like your plants walk around the yard talking to each other while your sleeping. Then when you wake up your plants stay in the spot they end the night in.

Heh... call me strange... but... remember.... I'm just a cracked egg... with chicken legs.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 18, 2016)

808newb said:


> How would u test for ppm of a silver solution? I am sure there is an expensive meter for that!lol
> 
> 
> I've been tempted to try those bags but I move my plants around a LOT and didn't know if the handles would take the abuse of lifting everyday. Wish I could see ur pix but it takes forever and a day to download anything over a MB to my phone with this crappy ATT service here lol. Seriously tho, I've been wanting to try the GDP but they were a little overpriced for me and now I think I read somewhere u can't get the original GDP from Ken Estes because he lost his male or something....don't remember the whole story anyways. Hope u made clones!


I just noticed some bottles have ppm's listed. I saw how to make your own, but, I'd rather check the price of the PPM's that works. I seem to remember reading about using a laser to check for the particles.

As far as the bags, the hilo target has really sturdy ones at the moment. I don't move my plants that much though. It's too much for me to follow/chase the sun, though I wish I were able. 

The GDP is out of the original packaging. I've been cloning it very easily for a while. 

Were you, or are you still, having trouble with clones? I've been doing my version of air-rooting pretty successfully. 
(not to say I thought of it, just that I thought of trying it one day and it's been working great)

As for your service, I've been having troubles getting on this site the past few days.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2016)

I started my next season yesterday. Beans are in the Root cubes.

Purple Haze Right Cola - Mo
Maui Wowie - Jigs
GTH - Rare Dankness
Long's Peak Blue- Rare Dankness
MalMo x Blue Dream - FLKeys
Purple Tears (Quirkle x Delahaze) - LA Cup gift
Malawi Gold - Holy Smoke
Malawi Gold x Mozambique Poison - Mo

It was so hard to pick what to grow!

Some outdoor girls:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Mar 18, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> I just noticed some bottles have ppm's listed. I saw how to make your own, but, I'd rather check the price of the PPM's that works. I seem to remember reading about using a laser to check for the particles.
> 
> As far as the bags, the hilo target has really sturdy ones at the moment. I don't move my plants that much though. It's too much for me to follow/chase the sun, though I wish I were able.
> 
> ...


Yea the problem for me was temps for cloning. Haven't had an issue all winter. 

That purple pheno I'm tring to reveg-clone is passing her by
 

Some 7 week pheno Kali Mist 
 

2 out of the pack of HS Sour Blackberry Diesel. Not too sure about these yet. They are getting pretty vigorous, but 80% sativa like I had last time they are not. We'll see...
 



Mohican said:


> I started my next season yesterday. Beans are in the Root cubes.
> 
> Purple Haze Right Cola - Mo
> Maui Wowie - Jigs
> ...


I'm popping mine when they get here.
Rare Dankness:
Dank Commander
GTH
Blue OX
DJ Short's F13's

This should prove to be a interesting season


----------



## budznsudz (Mar 20, 2016)

Been awhile since i came on here , heres a recent strain that i made. Hope everybody is having a good season


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 20, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Been awhile since i came on here , heres a recent strain that i made. Hope everybody is having a good season


Looks nice and strong. Tell us more about your creation.


----------



## budznsudz (Mar 21, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Looks nice and strong. Tell us more about your creation.


Mother of this strain is gsc x bogs grape punch and the father is called superslutty hayes from dark horse genetics. Hit the bottom branches to make more seeds. She is the biggest out of her sisters , hybrid vigor for sure.


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

Boo. Running p's into the darkroom at 5:30pm every day. Finishing off some SKona no name. North Kohala no name. Some Frisian Duck, and Durban Poison (Dutch Passion).
Just repotted into 1 gallons for next season:
(4)Devil Cream Auto, (1)Sweet Trainwreck auto, (1)Blackjack auto (SweetSeed.es)
(1)Night Queen Auto, (4)Frisian Duck, (1)Durban Poison and (1)Auto Mazar (Dutch Passion), (4)Dr Grinspoon (Barney's Farm)
And lastly, (1) Fantasmo Express (Mephisto Genetics)
Gonna have some auto head stash this spring and should seed most of these strains with white widow pollen.
Anyone with a superior male interested in mailing pollen in an envelope. Lemme know


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> Yeah i did CS to the lower branches of my best GDP. I just started harvesting yesterday. Pollen should pop in the next couple of days so i left those branches on the plant. I got a clone ready to seed out from the same plant. View attachment 3620479
> 
> Here is a nice side branch i just harvested. Had to get it a week early. Fricken rain.
> View attachment 3620480
> ...


Where did you buy those seed containers? Got a manufacturer's name?


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Does the CS have to be a certain ppm? I've not graduated to breeding yet,


I've read several articles on CS spraying and most say at least 40 PPM. I ordered from amazon.com some spray for pet wounds that is 50 ppm made by Petsilver


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

808newb said:


> Yea the problem for me was temps for cloning. Haven't had an issue all winter.
> 
> That purple pheno I'm tring to reveg-clone is passing her by
> View attachment 3635340
> ...


Thinking about a trip to Colorado late summer, gonna round up some Rare Dankness strains while there


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

Here is the lineup of finishing winter pots: 
Skona, Nkona, durbanp, frisian duck. Short season shorties for headstash n seeding. My first run in 17 years.


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

These are the duckfoot girls. Kinda looks like japanese shizo


----------



## Jimi808 (Mar 23, 2016)

The lineup for spring grow. Second of two orders from Seedsman. All packages arrived as ordered


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice selection. Post pics of the beans on the seed picture thread before you pop them please!

Link is in my signature.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Mar 24, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> The lineup for spring grow. Second of two orders from Seedsman. All packages arrived as ordered


awesome


----------



## BIgrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> The lineup for spring grow. Second of two orders from Seedsman. All packages arrived as ordered


Aloha from the BI. It looks as if you did not bother with stealth shipping, I've never ordered seeds before, any advice appreciated.


----------



## BIgrow (Apr 1, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> This is how I veg and it works killer. All it takes is a couple cheap bulbs strung above your plants and flip em on either at sunset or a few hours in the middle of the night and you are good to go. The lights are there merely to disrupt the night cycle. I highly recommend trying it out once your plants are a couple feet tall.
> 
> I get faster growth, bigger plants, and faster transition to flower versus vegging indoor under T5. If you want bigger plants, use big pots or plant into the ground with amended soil.
> 
> If using pots, I highly recommend a minimum 2 week veg in your final pot using the supplemental/outdoor veg schedule before you let them go to flower. This will ensure any transplant shock has passed and you will get a more seamless transition to flower. I never had space indoor to be vegging in 10-20gal. pots before flipping them outside but it makes a world of difference when you dont transplant the day you flip to flower.


Very interetsing, I'm getting pretty tired of hauling plants in and out of the tent to keep them in veg. I've been transplanting and putting them right out, from 8lb pots to 20 or 25lb. I've been seriously considering auto flowering seeds, but I've been reading that we can put regular sativas out about now and they will go into flower naturally.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> Aloha from the BI. It looks as if you did not bother with stealth shipping, I've never ordered seeds before, any advice appreciated.


Aloha BIgrow,

You can order domestically from several places and not have to worry about stealth. Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Co., seedsherenow, thedankteam, California Seed Vault (AKA Holistic Nursery), Sour Patch Seeds, etc.

I haven't ordered overseas in awhile, but I liked guaranteed shipping with the breeder's packaging. I can't remember if I ever ordered stealth though or not, but none of them got snagged by customs either way. If I make any orders in the near future I'll go with Midweek Song and/or SeedBay. SeedBay would be solely for some GanjaRebel seeds and some of their server fund packs. And I've ordered from The Attitude, Herbies and Sannies Seed Shop in the past and they were all great besides The Attitude sending me fem seeds when I ordered regs on one of my packs, but it wasn't a big deal. 



BIgrow said:


> Very interetsing, I'm getting pretty tired of hauling plants in and out of the tent to keep them in veg. I've been transplanting and putting them right out, from 8lb pots to 20 or 25lb. I've been seriously considering auto flowering seeds, but I've been reading that we can put regular sativas out about now and they will go into flower naturally.


And yeah, if you're able to just throw some lights up outside it's waaaaay better than hauling plants in and out everyday.

And you can pretty much put indica, hybrids and most sativa dominant clones outside and they'll flower anytime of the year. Farther leaning sativas from seed and equitorial sativa clones and seed plants will stay vegging through the summer and flower in the fall just like a mainland outdoor except they'll most likely finish later than a lot of mainland strains. If you're growing sativas from seed for summer and want them to stay vegging either start them outdoors later (beginning/middle of May to beginning of June) or get them going indoors but without too many extra light hours from what the light hours will be outside when you put them out, e.g., if you veg them indoors with 18 hours of light and throw them outside with 13 hours of light they'll either flower or start to flower (most likely) and possibly reveg which will waste some growing time for you. Or like myself and @waterproof808 put lights outside and then you can just have the lights turn on in the middle of the night for 1-2 hours or have them turn on early morning or stay on from sunset into the evening for 4 extra hours and not have to worry about timing indoor light hours with outdoor light hours or starting seeds too soon. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2016)

Aloha braddah guys, I've been busy trying to get things semi decent for long season. Hopefully everybody is kicking some okole and taking names, ha ha.

Just a friendly reminder, Green Harvest should be flying soon so be ready to throw all your extra plants inside at a moments notice, ha ha, just kidding (<just thought I'd make the kidding part clear if any of our brave, handsome and overly friendly law enforcement officers are reading this )

Here's a pic. I'll throw some more up later, but I have to get to bed now
 

And @Vnsmkr you got the quickness on the "Like" button  I hope things are cruising along for you 

Talk to you guys bumbye, aaaaah fo' shua


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 2, 2016)

What happened to Hawaii grower @Dyna Ryda?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What happened to Hawaii grower @Dyna Ryda?


Got the ban hammer awhiles back


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 2, 2016)

No shit? He's my local home boy from my area, damn.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No shit? He's my local home boy from my area, damn.


Yes shit, actually. @757growin speaks the truth, ha ha.

That's cool you know him. He came over to Maui to meet me once and I hooked him up and gave him a small tour of my spot. He was cool. He showed me some pictures of his grandparents' property (I think it was his grandparents' anyway) back where you're at and it was very pretty country. If you're area is as pretty as what I saw you're blessed to live in such nice surroundings. I know a couple other people here from your state too and they're cool too. Tell your friends thanks from me for sending over the non-douchey ones, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> Very interetsing, I'm getting pretty tired of hauling plants in and out of the tent to keep them in veg. I've been transplanting and putting them right out, from 8lb pots to 20 or 25lb. I've been seriously considering auto flowering seeds, but I've been reading that we can put regular sativas out about now and they will go into flower naturally.


I forgot to say, equitorial landrace sativas you can put outside under natural lighting much earlier than other strains. If you got a strain like Mangobiche from Cannabiogen Seeds you could put something like that out right after the spring equinox and it'll stay vegging through summer and wouldn't finish flowering until January or February. I doubt you'll be growing something like that, but you can kind of get the idea of how daylight cycles work here with different strains.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No shit? He's my local home boy from my area, damn.


To funny he used to live in El cajon california. That's where I had my 1st garden out here. He told me all the good to eat spots.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> To funny he used to live in El cajon california. That's where I had my 1st garden out here. He told me all the good to eat spots.





rikdabrick said:


> Yes shit, actually. @757growin speaks the truth, ha ha.
> 
> That's cool you know him. He came over to Maui to meet me once and I hooked him up and gave him a small tour of my spot. He was cool. He showed me some pictures of his grandparents' property (I think it was his grandparents' anyway) back where you're at and it was very pretty country. If you're area is as pretty as what I saw you're blessed to live in such nice surroundings. I know a couple other people here from your state too and they're cool too. Tell your friends thanks from me for sending over the non-douchey ones, ha ha.


He went to high school about 20 minutes from my house. He's 15 years younger than me and we weren't friends before discovering each other on RIU, but we have a mutual dealer/friend.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> He went to high school about 20 minutes from my house. He's 15 years younger than me and we weren't friends before discovering each other on RIU, but we have a mutual dealer/friend.


I guess Disney Land was right, it is a small world after all. It's funny how you can come across connections with other people. I wonder how many people we run across in our day-to-day lives that we're only a one person connection away from.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 2, 2016)

Man when I was first in the Navy in 80s I was cruising down International Drive in Orlando, Fl jamming -- just like in Kentucky and like I've posted before people used to cruise around town on Fri and Sat nights and jam their systems lol -- and it was so crowded we were at a crawl, anyway I look over and the chick driving the car going the other way went to school with me a few years before. 

I even had an instructor in a class in Navy basic training hear about three words come out of my mouth and she immediately asked me where I was from. Long story longer, she and I graduated from same hillbilly, 1000 students high school. Yes, a small world after all.


----------



## BIgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the response, and the follow up. I would like both if I had a like button. I was looking at autoflowering seeds, but I like the concept of being able to leave out a sativa, though that is one long growing season. I realized I have been having plants veg for for or five months lately, trying to get them to a decent size before putting them out to flower. I run them under a KIND LED all night long, but I think I will break that up after your sage advice on periodicity and exterior lights. 



rikdabrick said:


> Aloha BIgrow,
> 
> You can order domestically from several places and not have to worry about stealth. Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Co., seedsherenow, thedankteam, California Seed Vault (AKA Holistic Nursery), Sour Patch Seeds, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2016)

I got to spend an evening with Dyna when I took my daughter to Oahu for job interviews. We had fun talking about farming. It was cool to see his garden in person.


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> Aloha from the BI. It looks as if you did not bother with stealth shipping, I've never ordered seeds before, any advice appreciated.


On the contrary, only order with stealth shipping (reship guarantee). Also select to have the original packaging retained (upon shipper's discretion, I believe). 
-Landrace strains are much less expensive than _designer strains_ (which are made from mixing _landrace strains_).
-Read two blog articles at:
http://blog.seedsman.com/the-origins-of-white-widow-marijuana-strain/
AND
http://blog.seedsman.com/the-origins-of-blueberry-cannabis-strain/
-Do know what _autoflower, feminized, and regular seeds_ are and how they differ. 
Do know the differences between _sativa, haze, kush, indica.._especially in matters such as flowering period growth periods....
Get seeds from somwhere in euro _AFTER _you know who are: DJ Short, Shantibaba, Neville, Arjan and others (Strain claims that are junk never stop). 
If you get seeds from/or on the mainland only Rare Dankness (instagram).
There ya go cuz, thats advice for you. 

Aloha from BI. 
What side are you?
Where is the location of the attached picture?


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> To funny he used to live in El cajon california. That's where I had my 1st garden out here. He told me all the good to eat spots.


Ha ha ha- first real geen ever pulled was South Spring Valley -below the sweetwater damn past the swap meet. Big diamondbacks in there. Plenty.


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

Frisian Duck #1 coming out as expected. Feminized. Babies on board: X White Widow, X Tahoe Kush and soon to be delicately paintbrush dusted with the erstwhile unknown "5fingeredman" 5 weeks more. Makin seeds, not smoke. Then all duck traits will be bred back together.


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

Duck#2


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> Duck#2View attachment 3649150


Babies on board: X Bubba Kush, X 5fingeredman, and X Tahoe. 
Same seed mode as #1


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

Getting a little frosty round here. S-kona is the best of the bunch so far. 
Babies on board. X White Widow


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 3, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> Thanks for the response, and the follow up. I would like both if I had a like button. I was looking at autoflowering seeds, but I like the concept of being able to leave out a sativa, though that is one long growing season. I realized I have been having plants veg for for or five months lately, trying to get them to a decent size before putting them out to flower. I run them under a KIND LED all night long, but I think I will break that up after your sage advice on periodicity and exterior lights.


Giving auto seeds a try right now. 
Sweet Seeds: Devil Auto Cream, Black Jack Auto, and Sweet Trainwreck auto. 
One Autonight Queen by Dutch Passion
And one Fantasmo Express by Mephisto Genetics. Gonna make more seeds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> View attachment 3649130
> On the contrary, only order with stealth shipping (reship guarantee). Also select to have the original packaging retained (upon shipper's discretion, I believe).
> -Landrace strains are much less expensive than _designer strains_ (which are made from mixing _landrace strains_).
> -Read two blog articles at:
> ...


If you order from a domestic seedbank you dont have to worry about stealth, as they will never pass through a US Customs checkpoint. You also dont have to worry about a longer journey in extreme weather conditions/x-rays/etc. when a package has to come from Europe.
I personally would never order from a european seedbank ever again and there are better breeders coming out of the US these days anyway. You are guaranteed a safer and fresher transaction by shopping inside the US.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 4, 2016)

Experimented with making canna gummies. Started with 7 grams of bubble hash, decarbed and made into tincture because I didnt really know how I was going to use it at the time. 
Evaporated the alcohol off prior to adding to gelatin and mixed in a little sunflower lecithin to help emulsify. 
They are potent but taste a little spicy on the throat when going down from the hash, I can see how cinnamon would pair well to mask the flavor. 
1 bear should do the trick for someone new to edibles, over 3 bears starts to feel pretty narcotic but I need a few test subjects to corroborate my findings. 
Next batch I will just do coconut oil or glycerin infusion, so I end up with a more homogenous mixture.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2016)

Yessir. I liked the cinnamon flavor. I tried making some Lemon flavored gummies using glycerin tincture as an emulsifier..didn't emulsify like I wanted too some were too potent, others not enough. Does not hold well at room temp either. I think coconut oil and glycerin become liquid at such a low temp that lecithin is ideal from my experience. Those came out nice, what makes you want to change it up? Good job. Trick or treat lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2016)

Spliff!


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 6, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yessir. I liked the cinnamon flavor. I tried making some Lemon flavored gummies using glycerin tincture as an emulsifier..didn't emulsify like I wanted too some were too potent, others not enough. Does not hold well at room temp either. I think coconut oil and glycerin become liquid at such a low temp that lecithin is ideal from my experience. Those came out nice, what makes you want to change it up? Good job. Trick or treat lol


Mostly because a little bit of hash gets stuck to your teeth when you chew these. The glycerin is supposed to yield a very flavorful extraction as well. I dont think mine would hold up at room temp either without adding preservatives. I did see a gummy drying technique on an IC thread that i'm going to try out and hopefully get things more shelf stable. but just keeping them uncovered in the fridge for a few days have firmed them up a bunch.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2016)

You know most recipes use RSO, THC distillate, BHO...the solventless crowd beginning to use Rosin. I wonder if Rosin would emulsify better than bubble? When I tried to emulsify my RSO with glycerin, "oil spots" floated to the top of the gummies while setting. Some had plenny RSO, others not enough. Tincture is very convenient and I think that's why I never wandered too far down the gummy hole...fast acting, potent, and high yielding. 

Taken daily, mason jar full of glycerin will keep you medicated for a very long time.

Hi Mo, hope all is well. Mahalo everyone, for keeping this thread alive. 

Stay humble, live aloha, and plant more seeds!!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 13, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yessir. I liked the cinnamon flavor. I tried making some Lemon flavored gummies using glycerin tincture as an emulsifier..didn't emulsify like I wanted too some were too potent, others not enough. Does not hold well at room temp either. I think coconut oil and glycerin become liquid at such a low temp that lecithin is ideal from my experience. Those came out nice, what makes you want to change it up? Good job. Trick or treat lol





waterproof808 said:


> Mostly because a little bit of hash gets stuck to your teeth when you chew these. The glycerin is supposed to yield a very flavorful extraction as well. I dont think mine would hold up at room temp either without adding preservatives. I did see a gummy drying technique on an IC thread that i'm going to try out and hopefully get things more shelf stable. but just keeping them uncovered in the fridge for a few days have firmed them up a bunch.


I just got some gummies from a friend a couple weeks ago and they were stable and consistently potent. I can ask him how he does it if you guys want. I know he used an 1/8th of closed-loop system BHO reclaim in 35 (slightly larger than) silver dollar sized gummies. I don't know if bubble hash or rosin would work the same as BHO though. They've been great for pre-bedtime medicating.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's some quick pics before bed. My first greenhouse is pretty much done and the plants are really seeming to enjoy their new home.


   

A bunch of the plants have been praising the sun like this.


This is the Jamaican x Goji OG #1 pheno. It really looks like the Jamaican side is shining through in the structure.


Skywalker OG x Pipeline #1 pheno. Got some foxtails going on. I'm not sure if it's because of the warmth of the greenhouse or the lengthening daylight hours or a little bit of both, but either way, I enjoy the look of them


Dry bud shot of Skywalker OG x Pipeline #2 pheno. It's not dense, but it's potent and frosty


First run of Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut. It's great. Very likely my new favorite. I can see why it's so popular in Cali. I believe the tropical weather brings out the sativa characteristics more so than on the mainland so it's not super dense, but it's such good daytime smoke regardless.


Some SkyPipe #1 trim. I went to dump the trim out to go into the trim bag and it's so greasy it didn't even move, ha ha. It's the greasiest plant I've grown.


There's some new genetics in the lineup. I'll be flowering some Chemdawg and Jilly Bean pretty soon and I should have some Dream Beaver, Hazmat OG x Kirkwood OG, Purple Mayhem and Sour Power x Sweet White Grapefruit Krush ready to go come summer time.

I'm off for moe'moe'


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking boola boola!


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 13, 2016)

Some of your line-up sounds like the clones I frequently see for sale on a popular classified advertisements website LOL. Always wondered if they were legit or not.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Some of your line-up sounds like the clones I frequently see for sale on a popular classified advertisements website LOL. Always wondered if they were legit or not.


Good eye braddah. There's a couple people taking donations for clones here. I got Blue Dream, Jilly Bean, Chemdawg, Banana Kush and GG#4 from one of them. I spent awhile talking to the person on the phone and they knew their stuff so I took the offer and if the Blue Dream is any indicator about the rest of them than I'm in for some good flowers in the near future, assuming they can handle some heat and humidity. They all would've been flowered sooner, but my buddy's billy goat topped them for me a bit, ha ha. Unfortunately the GG#4 didn't recover  The Banana Kush also got some boring bug so it's getting chopped tomorrow probably (it's still vegging). I got clones off of it already so it's no big loss.

The Purple Mayhem I got from a local breeder. I don't know if he bred that one though. I know someone else named a strain Purple Mayhem, but I'm not sure if it's the same strain as the one I got. He showed me a flowering plant of the Purple Mayhem and it was a pretty dark purple and by his taste I doubt it's weak, but I'll find out in a few months. I picked up some seeds from him too that I think I'll wait until winter to crack. I got a ten pack each of Leda Uno x Maui Wowie, Island Sweet Skunk x Maui Wowie, Congo Haze and a strain he's been working on for a few years that he named Haikush #3. He lives in Haiku and apparently it's a kush variety, clever huh? He's got a Blood x Durban cross too I think that I'd be interested in getting. Blood weed used to be a staple strain here and I from what I've seen Durban is a good strain to make crosses with.

The Hazmat OG x Kirkwood OG and Sour Power x SWGK is from a grower in Australia that I converse with on icmag.

And the Dream Beaver is from Bodhi and from the reviews I've read it sounds like some killahz fo' shua.

What's your lineup looking like for long season?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Y


rikdabrick said:


> Good eye braddah. There's a couple people taking donations for clones here. I got Blue Dream, Jilly Bean, Chemdawg, Banana Kush and GG#4 from one of them. I spent awhile talking to the person on the phone and they knew their stuff so I took the offer and if the Blue Dream is any indicator about the rest of them than I'm in for some good flowers in the near future, assuming they can handle some heat and humidity. They all would've been flowered sooner, but my buddy's billy goat topped them for me a bit, ha ha. Unfortunately the GG#4 didn't recover  The Banana Kush also got some boring bug so it's getting chopped tomorrow probably (it's still vegging). I got clones off of it already so it's no big loss.
> 
> The Purple Mayhem I got from a local breeder. I don't know if he bred that one though. I know someone else named a strain Purple Mayhem, but I'm not sure if it's the same strain as the one I got. He showed me a flowering plant of the Purple Mayhem and it was a pretty dark purple and by his taste I doubt it's weak, but I'll find out in a few months. I picked up some seeds from him too that I think I'll wait until winter to crack. I got a ten pack each of Leda Uno x Maui Wowie, Island Sweet Skunk x Maui Wowie, Congo Haze and a strain he's been working on for a few years that he named Haikush #3. He lives in Haiku and apparently it's a kush variety, clever huh? He's got a Blood x Durban cross too I think that I'd be interested in getting. Blood weed used to be a staple strain here and I from what I've seen Durban is a good strain to make crosses with.
> 
> ...


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Y


Pure Durban? Where'd you get it?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's a couple pics of the Blue Dream earlier on in flower. It definitely has some long thin sativa leaves, though it's not quite as easy to see in those pics. I'll snap a shot of a vegging clone tomorrow if I think about it.
 

I had some purpleing going on this winter too. Harlequin BX on the left and the Jam Goji OG, on the right, turned purple inside the buds near the stem.
 

I thought this was some nice sprialing bud. I usually think it's a good sign for good head meds 


Herbal medicine is the only thing growing on either. Taro chips and sweet potato eryday baddahs, aaaaah fo' shua. We're working on planting enough taro to keep us well stocked all year. These are both great varieties that we got from some friends.
    

Does anybody have a opinion on whether the thumbnail pics are better than full-size pics or vice-versa? I think I like full-size pics more, but I didn't want the page to take forever to load if some braddahs get da slow kine internet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Currently have a bunch of Karma, Gage, TGA, & Rare Dankness, & 1 Humboldt (Bubba Kush) started. Dont have any Durban currently, but I know a few peeps with it, S. Africa


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Blue Dream should do great there. It does well here too


----------



## guido420 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ah....blue dream. That is some good stuff there. Grew good in the mountains of Southern Oregon. Tree size.

Enjoy


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 14, 2016)

My summer lineup ATM
-pack of bodhi's wookie 7 x snow lotus 
-animal cookies x chem 4 bx3
-purple goji x (ogkb x wetdream)
-Triangle Kush x (ogkb x wet dream) clone
- black lime reserve
- big island blueberry
- cherry pie x (bubba #7 x chem 4 bx3)
-ogkb
- girl kandy clone-only (winner of the kona invitational hash cup, Forum GSC x Kandy Kush)


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

I process my pics and resize to 1" wide 600 dpi PNG files. They look great and load fast.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 14, 2016)

Mo, your image is 600 x 400 pixels. When saving images for the Web, it only goes by pixel dimensions (i.e. 600 x 400) and ignores DPI. 
DPI is only used when printing and 300 dpi is usually sufficient for most prints.
Usually web images up to 1000pixels on your longest edge will load quickly enough for most internet users.

I only know this stuff because I have a little real estate photography side business.

Rik, I prefer the full size images because sometimes I'm too lazy to log-in.


----------



## guido420 (Apr 14, 2016)

As far as sizing...Full is better for me. In Photoshop I usually do a save for web. Then I can 50,25 or whatever percent of the original. But depending on what res you are shooting, it could 2500x1500 pix which is huge. So I would try to resize the image to 1024x768 minimum, JPEG medium rate is usually good enough for web.

My 2 cents anyway. 

Reminds me...any of the oahu folks wanna get together for coffee or breakfast sometime I would like to throw something out there to help NORML or SafeAccess kind of folks here. Of course the other Islands welcome too, but the coordination and travel could be a pain. PM me if you wanna know more.

Peace....oh here is some thing I am testing for ShortStuff.....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I process my pics and resize to 1" wide 600 dpi PNG files. They look great and load fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mohican I like that coloer on that plant.happy growing to you and all.ky


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks braddahs for the insight on the pics. I might have to Google some of that stuff, but I appreciate the info.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks braddahs for the insight on the pics. I might have to Google some of that stuff, but I appreciate the info.


Looking great bro! Wish I was there to sample and share some samples. If you not tried any Karma I would highly recommend. Good stuff along with some others


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 17, 2016)

Anybody order any seeds for the 420 promos going on? I ordered 4 packs of Bodhi's strains from Great Lakes Genetics. They have buy 1 get 1 free for Bodhi seeds right now until 4/20 and depending on how much you spend you get some other good looking seed packs, a T-shirt of your choice (3 choices), a joint case (2 choices) and a wax holder. headiegardens, incanlama and greenline organics on instagram all have buy1 Bodhi pack, get a free freebie pack too. I think James Bean Company does also.

I ordered Sunshine Daydream, China Yunnan Sativa, Goji OG, and Super Silver Temple and requested Wolf Pack, Strange Brew, Dragon Fruit and Congo (Pine) x 88g13hp as first choices. I'm pretty excited to try all of them, but I actually might be even (a tiny bit) more stoked to have some potentially great males to work with for seed making. I'd at least like to make F2's of all of them.



Vnsmkr said:


> Looking great bro! Wish I was there to sample and share some samples. If you not tried any Karma I would highly recommend. Good stuff along with some others


Tanks brah. Next time you head to the mainland maybe you can schedule a layover here and you can sample all you like  Though, with how much you smoke ( 9 grams/day?) you might smoke me out of supply, ha ha. 

And I'd definitely like to try some Karma strains someday. I'm stocked up for the next year, at least, right now so it might be awhile though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Anybody order any seeds for the 420 promos going on? I ordered 4 packs of Bodhi's strains from Great Lakes Genetics. They have buy 1 get 1 free for Bodhi seeds right now until 4/20 and depending on how much you spend you get some other good looking seed packs, a T-shirt of your choice (3 choices), a joint case (2 choices) and a wax holder. headiegardens, incanlama and greenline organics on instagram all have buy1 Bodhi pack, get a free freebie pack too. I think James Bean Company does also.
> 
> I ordered Sunshine Daydream, China Yunnan Sativa, Goji OG, and Super Silver Temple and requested Wolf Pack, Strange Brew, Dragon Fruit and Congo (Pine) x 88g13hp as first choices. I'm pretty excited to try all of them, but I actually might be even (a tiny bit) more stoked to have some potentially great males to work with for seed making. I'd at least like to make F2's of all of them.
> 
> ...


Ha man you hit the nail on the head though that was with the local stuff which I am accustomed to. My normal stuff I dont run through that much of, maybe 5g a day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

I would love to fly via Hawaii and have some stopover; hell I need at least a week ; something to think about with all these airmiles


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha man you hit the nail on the head though that was with the local stuff which I am accustomed to. My normal stuff I dont run through that much of, maybe 5g a day


Ha ha, 5 grams is still quite a bit. I only know one or two other people that smoke more than you and I know plenty smokers.



Vnsmkr said:


> I would love to fly via Hawaii and have some stopover; hell I need at least a week ; something to think about with all these airmiles


A week long layover?!? That sounds about right, ha ha, actually 10-14 days is even better  I'm off to bed, TTYL brah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, 5 grams is still quite a bit. I only know one or two other people that smoke more than you and I know plenty smokers.
> 
> 
> A week long layover?!? That sounds about right, ha ha, actually 10-14 days is even better  I'm off to bed, TTYL brah


3:40 AM or so is it? Almost bedtime here too, but shit its only 19:40


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Currently have a bunch of Karma, Gage, TGA, & Rare Dankness, & 1 Humboldt (Bubba Kush) started. Dont have any Durban currently, but I know a few peeps with it, S. Africa


Forgot the tom hill deep chunk ibl which I just topped for 4. I cant wait to see how she turns out


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 3:40 AM or so is it? Almost bedtime here too, but shit its only 19:40


It was actually 2:40AM, which is still way too late to stay up. I think I'm going to start smoking some of the SkyPipe #2 before bed; it's the only strain I have that will put people to sleep and I never smoke it, but I guess I should start. I just like sativas generally, but they're probably a poor mix with my nightowl tendencies, ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

I need a Fook Dog!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

@Mohican ha ha ha, nobody's going to know what a Fook dog is. Probably should be spelled Fuk Dog as not to confuse it with Ah Fook's in town. I can send you a pack of Redondo's on dry ice if you want. It's the next best thing, ha ha.

Are those pics current? That tall skinny girl might reveg on you.

Is the leafy one in the front one of your African crosses? It looks pretty African.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

For da peeps that might not know what a Fuk Dog is, ha ha, I whipped this out of the closet just for you @Mohican , ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks! 
I tried making them myself when I was there last summer. Just not the same without the magic Fukushima sauce and loving care from the ladies.

That shirt rocks!

I wore my Ah Fook shirt yesterday!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> I tried making them myself when I was there last summer. Just not the same without the magic Fukushima sauce and loving care from the ladies.
> 
> That shirt rocks!
> ...


Ah Fook's is my favorite name for a store ever! I say it every time I drive by that store, hahaha!

And ah yes, the Fukushima dog is often imitated but never replicated, ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

My daughter was at a party upcountry this weekend and met one of the Fukushima family members! Such a small world on Maui!


----------



## Kaaialii (Apr 18, 2016)

Howzit I'm new to growing but I'm wondering if I started flowering my clones to early its been a week outside
An the mother is doing awesome
I live on BI in south hilo anyone out there? Can help if can


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 19, 2016)

Kaaialii said:


> Howzit I'm new to growing but I'm wondering if I started flowering my clones to early its been a week outside
> An the mother is doing awesome
> I live on BI in south hilo anyone out there? Can help if can


Do you know what their genetics are? Chances are they'll be fine.


----------



## Kaaialii (Apr 19, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you know what their genetics are? Chances are they'll be fine.


I do not know there genetics the thing seems to be kicking ass
My buddy who grows in Oregon sent me choke seeds, n said he thinks it will do fine
Just wondering because its been rainy down this side n everyone I talk to around herebsays half there grow gets mold
My plan was start early by germ seeds in Jan start veg by Feb and I just put then mother out I got a lot of clone out of the mother
No I'm just flowering the mother and keeping some of then clones in veg n use those as a mother n do the whole cycle 
Here's my grow


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2016)

If they grow in Oregon you will be fine!


----------



## guido420 (Apr 19, 2016)

You just have to watch for the mold later on. 
I came to Oahu from Southern Oregon. Totally different climate from middle of the state up to Columbia river. Where I was, it was dry all summer up to Harvest (mid to late October). If the rain came too early we had to scramble.

My 2 cents.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 19, 2016)

Once your buds start getting bigger, If you can rig up some kind of shelter with clear plastic or clear roofing material you will be fine, even better if you can add a fan.


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Experimented with making canna gummies. Started with 7 grams of bubble hash, decarbed and made into tincture because I didnt really know how I was going to use it at the time.
> Evaporated the alcohol off prior to adding to gelatin and mixed in a little sunflower lecithin to help emulsify.
> They are potent but taste a little spicy on the throat when going down from the hash, I can see how cinnamon would pair well to mask the flavor.
> 1 bear should do the trick for someone new to edibles, over 3 bears starts to feel pretty narcotic but I need a few test subjects to corroborate my findings.
> ...


If you are on the Big Island, I'm down for testing!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

420 tree:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


That is so awesome and so natural I love it.


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 21, 2016)

Duck #1 is almost ready for seed harvest. 
X white widow and x Tahoe


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 21, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> Duck #1 is almost ready for seed harvest.
> X white widow and x Tahoe


They're cool looking.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 21, 2016)

Newbie here. What are some Sativas that are good for 808 that are more mold resistant?

Oh, outdoors.


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 22, 2016)

To the one who "owns" the seedbank full of my creations:
Spite only brings more hollowness, not the negative satisfaction promised by years of obsessing over an alleged act which is neither supported by any evidence nor the generous reputation I am still remembered for 17 years later. So instead of playing up to your douchery, I turned my back on you depriving you of the chance to hold that seed bank over me. This next iteration is a better thing and whatever nostalgic impulses I had to crack some of those strains again I want nothing to do anymore with your seedbank that I created, nor you. 
Forgotten. Dismissed


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 22, 2016)

Kaaialii said:


> Howzit I'm new to growing but I'm wondering if I started flowering my clones to early its been a week outside
> An the mother is doing awesome
> I live on BI in south hilo anyone out there? Can help if can


BI, N. Kona


----------



## Jimi808 (Apr 22, 2016)

I


Vnsmkr said:


> Currently have a bunch of Karma, Gage, TGA, & Rare Dankness, & 1 Humboldt (Bubba Kush) started. Dont have any Durban currently, but I know a few peeps with it, S. Africa


I've got Durban poison seeds from Dutch Passion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 22, 2016)

I ran some durban poison 1/2 dozen years ago from marijuana seeds.nl which I really liked, big fukin baseball sized buds. I also tried those from Dutch Passion and the batch I got were airy so I didnt order them again.


----------



## Nugs808 (Apr 29, 2016)

Howzit gang! I just want to post something I harvested a month and half ago OG crossed with Diesel


----------



## spacepretzel (May 1, 2016)

Hey guys moved here on the big island about 10 months ago a glass blower/recreational grower I have some kaya gold starts growing from nirvana seeds just wondering if any of you have grown that strain before and how it might do here. Ps probably not supposed to ask this here but maybe just a hint or lead where I might purchase a small amount of smoke lol


----------



## BIgrow (May 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Aloha BIgrow,
> 
> You can order domestically from several places and not have to worry about stealth. Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Co., seedsherenow, thedankteam, California Seed Vault (AKA Holistic Nursery), Sour Patch Seeds, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## spacepretzel (May 1, 2016)

So I can't start them from seed and keep them outside without lights they will just start flowing even in the long season (summer) I believe kaya gold are hybrids


----------



## rikdabrick (May 1, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> So I can't start them from seed and keep them outside without lights they will just start flowing even in the long season (summer) I believe kaya gold are hybrids


I've been super busy and slacking on posting lately but you can put them outside right now and they should get to be a pretty decent-sized. They most likely just won't get huge, but should be a good respectable size. Between now on June 1st is a good time to plant hybrids from seed. What side of the island are you at?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 1, 2016)

I grow from clone a lot and try to get them pretty big so that's why I use lights outside


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> View attachment 3671027 View attachment 3671029


very nice spliff


----------



## spacepretzel (May 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I've been super busy and slacking on posting lately but you can put them outside right now and they should get to be a pretty decent-sized. They most likely just won't get huge, but should be a good respectable size. Between now on June 1st is a good time to plant hybrids from seed. What side of the island are you at?


Thanks for the information I live completely off grid don't even have solar yet so lights would be a problem for me right now but I started my seeds and they sprouted April 4 and so as soon as they were old enough I transplanted them in bigger pots and made a make shift greenhouse so the rain didn't destroy them oh I live on the east side of the island puna area about 2400 feet elevation so did i put them out to early they seem to be doing good no ferts yet but I order the fox farm soil trio and it should be here in the next couple of days here's what they look like thanks again and mahalo oh PS haven't smoked since I got here bummer


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 1, 2016)

Nugs808 said:


> Howzit gang! I just want to post something I harvested a month and half ago OG crossed with Diesel


Like chemdawg? One of my fave strains. Doesn't look like the chemd pheno but it should be a great smoke! Is that a web im looking at though? Sorry to bring it up lol but i guess i have an eye for that


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 1, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> Thanks for the information I live completely off grid don't even have solar yet so lights would be a problem for me right now but I started my seeds and they sprouted April 4 and so as soon as they were old enough I transplanted them in bigger pots and made a make shift greenhouse so the rain didn't destroy them oh I live on the east side of the island puna area about 2400 feet elevation so did i put them out to early they seem to be doing good no ferts yet but I order the fox farm soil trio and it should be here in the next couple of days here's what they look like thanks again and mahalo oh PS haven't smoked since I got here bummer


Big island growers > oahu growers

Some of the best tasting weed I've ever tried came from the big island. No offense to any "oahuans" such as myself lol. Go find some!

Bro i think you can get away with some type of solar powered led setup. Doesn't need to be on the whole night just enough to keep dark hours less then 9-10 hrs. All night would probably be better though, extra light and heat at night can't hurt growth


----------



## spacepretzel (May 1, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Big island growers > oahu growers
> 
> Some of the best tasting weed I've ever tried came from the big island. No offense to any "oahuans" such as myself lol. Go find some!
> 
> Bro i think you can get away with some type of solar powered led setup. Doesn't need to be on the whole night just enough to keep dark hours lower. All night would probably be better though, extra light and heat at night can't hurt growth


o


SPLFreak808 said:


> Big island growers > oahu growers
> 
> Some of the best tasting weed I've ever tried came from the big island. No offense to any "oahuans" such as myself lol. Go find some!
> 
> Bro i think you can get away with some type of solar powered led setup. Doesn't need to be on the whole night just enough to keep dark hours less then 9-10 hrs. All night would probably be better though, extra light and heat at night can't hurt growth


Do you think I could use a solar powered motion detection light I have couple of those but they have a switch to turn it off and on so its not just motion detection it will stay on and they are on there own little panel I have two at 900 lumens and one at 850 lumens they are LEDs thanks bro


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 2, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> o
> 
> Do you think I could use a solar powered motion detection light I have couple of those but they have a switch to turn it off and on so its not just motion detection it will stay on and they are on there own little panel I have two at 900 lumens and one at 850 lumens they are less thanks bro


Honestly i just use cfl's and they work great!! my good friend uses solar powered directional spot lights. 4 lights per pot, facing the middle of the under-foliage. Weak as hell something like 60 lumens each but it seems to keep the plants in veg. He yanks them out when the plants hit 4-5ft because the lights can no longer keep the plants in veg at that size. You said you got 900 lumen lights, That should work much better as long as the plant has enough coverage, might need to use it at the side to beam the whole plant & doesnt need to be bright as shit but i would try to make some type of reflector that beams the plant only. Can they last 2-4 hours?


----------



## spacepretzel (May 2, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Honestly i just use cfl's and they work great!! my good friend uses solar powered directional spot lights. 4 lights per pot, facing the middle of the under-foliage. Weak as hell something like 60 lumens each but it seems to keep the plants in veg. He yanks them out when the plants hit 4-5ft because the lights can no longer keep the plants in veg at that size. You said you got 900 lumen lights, That should work much better as long as the plant has enough coverage, might need to use it at the side to beam the whole plant & doesnt need to be bright as shit but i would try to make some type of reflector that beams the plant only. Can they last 2-4 hours?


Yeah they last about 2 hours and they start dimming thanks again spliff I will try it out


----------



## Kaaialii (May 2, 2016)

Update on my clones
trying to hold out thinking a couple more weeks got some others I just put outside to start flowering I got my 12\12 down with the extended light period..
But here you go my fellow growers
Found out the strain is tangerine dream from sos seedbank my friends sent out from oregon


----------



## waterproof808 (May 4, 2016)

I've used the solar flood lights before with good results but the hard part is turning them on at the same time every night. If you end up forgetting a couple times it will start flowering and it is difficult to get them back in veg, using the same light schedule. If you are pretty disciplined about it, you will be fine though.

Now I just run an extension cord out to my little greenhouse and have two t5 lights that run for 2 hours every night and that is working just fine also. 
I do this with clones and seed plants. My helco bill last month was $111 total with a washer and drier.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Harvesting:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## spacepretzel (May 4, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I've used the solar flood lights before with good results but the hard part is turning them on at the same time every night. If you end up forgetting a couple times it will start flowering and it is difficult to get them back in veg, using the same light schedule. If you are pretty disciplined about it, you will be fine though.
> 
> Now I just run an extension cord out to my little greenhouse and have two t5 lights that run for 2 hours every night and that is working just fine also.
> I do this with clones and seed plants. My helco bill last month was $111 total with a washer and drier.


Sweet thanks man appreciate it


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> View attachment 3671027 View attachment 3671029


Man that is purdy! What strain?


----------



## 808newb (May 4, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Ps a little birdie told me, we shouldn't see any action for the next couple of months.


Well that little birdie just flew over the cookoo nest again medium size triple tail...I hear it coming back here 20 min later...


----------



## spacepretzel (May 5, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I've been super busy and slacking on posting lately but you can put them outside right now and they should get to be a pretty decent-sized. They most likely just won't get huge, but should be a good respectable size. Between now on June 1st is a good time to plant hybrids from seed. What side of the island are you at?


My plants are only about 8 to 10 inches tall and this morning I noticed that they are showing signs of flowering. A calyx with two little white hairs. It's just tiny but Im worried they are starting to flower and wont veg anymore is this normal for this area?


----------



## kaloconnection (May 5, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> My plants are only about 8 to 10 inches tall and this morning I noticed that they are showing signs of flowering. A calyx with two little white hairs. It's just tiny but Im worried they are starting to flower and wont veg anymore is this normal for this area?


If you haven't provided supplemental lighting, yes. Plants usually need more than 14 light to stay in veg, Hawaii never gets more than 13.5 at the solstice


----------



## spacepretzel (May 5, 2016)

kaloconnection said:


> If you haven't provided supplemental lighting, yes. Plants usually need more than 14 light to stay in veg, Hawaii never gets more than 13.5 at the solstice


Ok thanks I didn't provide supplemental lighting so will they just continue flowering until they are done 60 days or will they still grow a bit? should I change to my tiger bloom ferts now or keep the grow big going. I was under the impression that they would keep in veg without lights until around June


----------



## mmjmon (May 6, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> My plants are only about 8 to 10 inches tall and this morning I noticed that they are showing signs of flowering. A calyx with two little white hairs. It's just tiny but Im worried they are starting to flower and wont veg anymore is this normal for this area?


Sounds like it is just showing pre-flowers.


----------



## spacepretzel (May 6, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Sounds like it is just showing pre-flowers.


So they will keep vegging?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> So they will keep vegging?


FYI. This concerning seasons there (and here)


----------



## mmjmon (May 6, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> So they will keep vegging?


The two hairs are telling you the plant is a female (most likely) and is mature enough to flower if you don't supplement with a light as kalo brought up. 

Every grow is a new experience... usually a learning experience. 



kaloconnection said:


> If you haven't provided supplemental lighting, yes. Plants usually need more than 14 light to stay in veg, Hawaii never gets more than 13.5 at the solstice


----------



## mmjmon (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FYI. This concerning seasons there (and here)


Thanks for the pdf. Where did you find this?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Thanks for the pdf. Where did you find this?


Convo was having with rikdabrick....I made it


----------



## mmjmon (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Convo was having with rikdabrick....I made it


Well thanks for sharing it. I don't think I fully understood seasons....here.
I was sort of wishing there were other topics as it was straight forward and pretty clear.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

You are welcome. Glad it helps. Knowledge is power


----------



## rikdabrick (May 6, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> My plants are only about 8 to 10 inches tall and this morning I noticed that they are showing signs of flowering. A calyx with two little white hairs. It's just tiny but Im worried they are starting to flower and wont veg anymore is this normal for this area?


Is that the Kaya Gold you're talking about? It might start flowering, but like @mmjmon said it could only be preflowers which happen after a plant get to be around a couple months old usually. If you can put up a decent pic we can tell you.

I just looked up the genetics of Kaya Gold and I wouldn't be surprised if it does start flowering being it's a mostly indica strain. I thought Kaya Gold was a mostly sativa dominant hybrid, but I was wrong. Because of our daylight hours most hybrids and all indica dominant strains (maybe an exception somewhere?) are going to think winter is right around the corner here all year long so they'll start flowering. For the most part, you won't get very big plants here without supplemental lighting unless they're bred for the tropical outdoors. A bunch of the oldschool Hawaii varieties got huge because they were from other tropical varieties and were grown straight outdoors here and continued to be bred here so they were used to the daylight hours and knew the difference between the light hours of the different seasons and also had a helping hand with some people who obviously knew what to look for in breeding. 

I just went and checked out one of my neighbor's plants yesterday. He grows everything from seed and they ranged from a little over a foot tall to about 3 ft. tall. He's probably got about 30 plants and they're a bunch of different varieties and it was a good example of seeing how genetics affect growth here. He only had a few that hadn't started flowering and they were the tallest and all but one of them had a big open sativa looking structure. Most of the smaller ones were flowering so they're probably more indica dominant; they also had a tighter structure to them which is another good indicator of indica genetics generally.

I think I might have mentioned it before, but in case I didn't, you guys should be taking a good look at any flowering plants at this time of year. The chance of hermies go up during this time of year for flowering plants because they'll continue to flower since there's not enough light hours to keep them vegging, but the days are getting longer so it's pretty unnatural to them. They'll start throwing bananas sometimes because of it; so be checking just in case, unless you want some seeds, then you might just get lucky.

I just threw two Dream Beavers (Bodhi Seeds), three Blue Dreams and one Hazmat OG x Kirkwood OG outside yesterday. The Blue Dream was a hit last time so I'll proabaly be running that quite a bit. It came out really lovely. The other two strains I haven't grown, but all the genetics have gotten really good reviews so I'm excited to see how they turn out. The Dream Beavers have been pretty tough so far and I appreciate that.

I'll throw some pics up later. I gots some yard work to do before the sun goes down.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 6, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Thanks for the pdf. Where did you find this?


You can thank @Vnsmkr for making that into a pdf. It would just get lost in the archives of this thread if it wasn't for him. 



mmjmon said:


> Well thanks for sharing it. I don't think I fully understood seasons....here.
> I was sort of wishing there were other topics as it was straight forward and pretty clear.


Just remember that it's a guide. There's not really a cut and dry calendar for genetics here, just a guide and trail and error. Though somethings are pretty cerain, like indicas flowring anytime of year. The grey area is whether a plant will stay vegging at a certain percentage of sativa genetics. Will a 60% sativa strain stay vegging? or a 75% sativa strain? 80%? And when is the right time to plant those seeds to keep them vegging? That stuff is all trial and error though you have a guide. The more indica genes in a strain, the later I'd wait to plant a seed if I wanted it to stay vegging a bit. If I know it's something like 60% sativa I'd probably want to wait until around June 1st. A 75% sativa strain; early to mid-May. A 100% sativa strain; early to mid April. That's all if you're not using lights and results may vary still depending which how dominant the indica genetics come through.

And just FYI, all of that info is only if you want to get the biggest full season plants you can get here which is not what everybody wants. Do (the proverbial) you want 10+lb. plants? Then you have to grow some big yielding pure or nearly pure sativas. The trade off is they wont's be ready until December or January. That's just too long for a lot of people to go without meds. Plus it's just a long time to take care of a plant. Fortunately a lot of tropical sativas are generally hardy and not prone to pest and disease, but you could still end up growing a plant for six months and have a single bore beetle take it out. So it's not for everybody. I'd love to be growing pure to nearly pure sativas again, but it's just not feasible at this time. If I ever get to have a cannabis farm here, I'll specialize in tropical strains though. I'm just rambling. Yard work now,


----------



## spacepretzel (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FYI. This concerning seasons there (and here)


Thanks Vnsmkr I really appreciate the PDF I should have got a sativa strain we'll see what happens thanks again


----------



## spacepretzel (May 7, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> You can thank @Vnsmkr for making that into a pdf. It would just get lost in the archives of this thread if it wasn't for him.
> 
> 
> Just remember that it's a guide. There's not really a cut and dry calendar for genetics here, just a guide and trail and error. Though somethings are pretty cerain, like indicas flowring anytime of year. The grey area is whether a plant will stay vegging at a certain percentage of sativa genetics. Will a 60% sativa strain stay vegging? or a 75% sativa strain? 80%? And when is the right time to plant those seeds to keep them vegging? That stuff is all trial and error though you have a guide. The more indica genes in a strain, the later I'd wait to plant a seed if I wanted it to stay vegging a bit. If I know it's something like 60% sativa I'd probably want to wait until around June 1st. A 75% sativa strain; early to mid-May. A 100% sativa strain; early to mid April. That's all if you're not using lights and results may vary still depending which how dominant the indica genetics come through.
> ...


Thanks Rikdabrick for looking into the kaya gold strain I will post a pick tomorrow its not full on flowering yet but they're female for sure but the seeds were feminized as well I'm from Oregon so this is a bit different growing from what I'm used to thanks again man


----------



## 808newb (May 7, 2016)

I had two dinafem deep cheese that were about 6" tall about a month ago and I gave one to my neighbor. I went over the other day and he showed me...it was flowering and about 12" tall and I just flipped mine yesterday and it's 4-1/2 ft. You don't need much light. I just use a cheap $14 T12 shop light. Haven't had any issues since. I stopped moving the sour blackberry diesels under that light at nites now because it's just too bulky and heavy...and I haven't seen any pistils yet...but the biggest one grew at least six inches in the past 2 days so maybe she getting ready because of the stretch. Either way she may be too big for me to get her thru the door of the dark room haha


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> Thanks Rikdabrick for looking into the kaya gold strain I will post a pick tomorrow its not full on flowering yet but they're female for sure but the seeds were feminized as well I'm from Oregon so this is a bit different growing from what I'm used to thanks again man


Just to let you know, I have a bias toward sativa strains, but it's for several reasons.
1. They grow better here than indicas. Sativas [or narrow-leaf drug type indicas (NLD) for the guys with OCD] are from the tropical regions of the world. Indicas [or wide-leaf drug types (WLD), again for the OCD guys] are from the temperate zones. So naturally, sativas will do better here.
2. Indicas have one effect; they get you stoned. Sativas have a wide range of effects. Sativas from different parts of the world have different effects. Do you want happy, laughy, trippy, speedy, electric, spacey, scary and even stoney? You just have to find the right sativa. It's all there.
3. My dad grew when I was growing up, but I didn't start growing cannabis until I moved to Hawaii when I was 19 and I've never lived in an area of the islands that was dry enough to be able to grow indicas without mold being a problem so I kind of have to be biased whether I like it or not.
4. Sativas generally yield better here IMO. This is general and not always the case, but true most of the time IME. The trade off is longer flowering times. If yield isn't a priority then this doesn't matter.

If you really like indica strains then try to find one that's been bred locally. They exist, you just have to find them. Locally bred indicas will be much more accustomed to our daylight hours and should be more mold resistant than anything you could buy from a seedbank. If you're on the Big Island ask around if you have any friends that grow; somebody probably has something. I knew tons of guys that grew there when I lived in upper Puna and I knew a couple that were growing locally bred indica dominant strains. Otherwise you can start making your own seeds and growing out the next generation every time. It would be wise to learn about breeding some, but your seed plants will become more accustomed to your climate with each generation. If you plan on making seeds you can ask here or PM me.

And like @808newb said, they don't take much light to keep them vegging if you want to go that route. Here's some solar powered ones I posted awhile back and somebody said they were working for them. It turns on at sunset automatically.
http://www.amazon.com/Maxsa-40330-Solar-Powered-Hour-Floodlight/dp/B00432S99U/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1462613906&sr=8-16&keywords=solar+spot+light


----------



## 808newb (May 7, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Just to let you know, I have a bias toward sativa strains, but it's for several reasons.
> 1. They grow better here than indicas. Sativas [or narrow-leaf drug type indicas (NLD) for the guys with OCD] are from the tropical regions of the world. Indicas [or wide-leaf drug types (WLD), again for the OCD guys] are from the temperate zones. So naturally, sativas will do better here.
> 2. Indicas have one effect; they get you stoned. Sativas have a wide range of effects. Sativas from different parts of the world have different effects. Do you want happy, laughy, trippy, speedy, electric, spacey, scary and even stoney? You just have to find the right sativa. It's all there.
> 3. My dad grew when I was growing up, but I didn't start growing cannabis until I moved to Hawaii when I was 19 and I've never lived in an area of the islands that was dry enough to be able to grow indicas without mold being a problem so I kind of have to be biased whether I like it or not.
> ...


Only because I hate putting all the time and effort for some small plants, unless they are just my seed makers
I am chopping one of my DDA crosses and a Colombian gold tomorrow and are both over 4 ft started from seed mid Feb in just dirt (soil) lol


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2016)

808newb said:


> Only because I hate putting all the time and effort for some small plants, unless they are just my seed makers
> I am chopping one of my DDA crosses and a Colombian gold tomorrow and are both over 4 ft started from seed mid Feb in just dirt (soil) lol


What's the DDA cross? And let us know how the Colombian Gold is. I picked up a pack of Bodhi's China Yunnan strain mostly for the pack of vintage Acapulco Gold. If I can stay ahead of the game I might be able to throw a couple of each out for the end of long season.


Here's some of the last of my long-short season plants. Long season is in full swing now and the plants are exploding.

I had some crazy foxtails on my Harlequin BX. It came out nice though.
 
Here's some Kali Mist that went 13 or 14 weeks. I always try to push Kali Mist 14 weeks if can. It's a big difference even from 12 weeks. 
 
I cut this Skywalker OG x Pipeline somewhat recently. The stink on it is really strong and almost nauseating. Straight lemon, diesel, hemp seed smell.
 
I don't know what this is, but it's bud porn anyway, ha ha.


A Jamaican x Goji OG. It's still kicking along and has a lovely sweet/tart fruity/berry yogurt smell to it.

@Vnsmkr Do you guys have Brahminy blind snakes in your neck of the woods? These are the only kind of snake we have here and I read they're in Asia. They make good little garden buddies, ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> What's the DDA cross? And let us know how the Colombian Gold is. I picked up a pack of Bodhi's China Yunnan strain mostly for the pack of vintage Acapulco Gold. If I can stay ahead of the game I might be able to throw a couple of each out for the end of long season.
> 
> 
> Here's some of the last of my long-short season plants. Long season is in full swing now and the plants are exploding.
> ...


Plants look great mate (or the buds do ). Nah Ive never seen any of those of course Im not out in the bush too much. Loads of geckos/lizards in my garden. I hope to get some pics up next week, have a bunch starting to flower now, TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas, Gage Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma AG13 Haze x Biker Kush, Karma 24k White Gold, Greenman Organics Copper Rhino, and there may be a Bubba Kush in there too from Humboldt Seeds.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

Buds look amazing VN and that snake is awesome!


Mystery Dirt Lemon #1



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (May 7, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> What's the DDA cross? And let us know how the Colombian Gold is. I picked up a pack of Bodhi's China Yunnan strain mostly for the pack of vintage Acapulco Gold. If I can stay ahead of the game I might be able to throw a couple of each out for the end of long season.
> 
> 
> Here's some of the last of my long-short season plants. Long season is in full swing now and the plants are exploding.
> ...


DDA just stands for Dark Devil Auto. I crossed with a Barney's Liberty Haze with female pollen using CS from both plants, so two batches of seeds on each parent. Just an experiment to see differences in offspring and combinability of the same cross just each parent carries the other's seed. So interesting work. 
Offspring of DDA pollinated by the Liberty Haze
 

Offspring of Liberty Haze pollinated by DDA
 
I really don't like the bud structure of this one. It's super fluffy like the consistency of a moist sponge. The only reason I didn't toss it was she was totally covered in trics on every stem and even the main stalk where it was still green while in veg and I have never seen this before...only in flower or going into flower.
 

My seven week Kali pheno at 6 weeks
 
 

Funny u should mention those snakes. My bosses father was telling me about them last week and never knew. 

Guardians of the garden
Standing watch on clone dome
 

Just chillin
 

These guys are only on my sour blackberry diesels for some reason.
Praying mantis maybe? Less than a half inch in size but not green...just babies I am guessing
 

Holy Smokes SBD


----------



## 808newb (May 10, 2016)

Woke up this morning to find these bugs on my SBD but they were only on one leaf on the entire plant, on the only branch I air layered. Anyone know what they are? I chased them away with neem...just curious


----------



## Nugs808 (May 10, 2016)

Those bugs look beneficial. On another note anyone use voodoo juice for an organic outdoor home grow? Thinking about using it on my seedlings. Mahalo for any manao out there


----------



## rikdabrick (May 10, 2016)

808newb said:


> Woke up this morning to find these bugs on my SBD but they were only on one leaf on the entire plant, on the only branch I air layered. Anyone know what they are? I chased them away with neem...just curious
> View attachment 3678152


I have no idea, but I'd have gotten rid of them too. And that was definitely a praying mantis in your last post. There's some small ones here too. There'a at least a few different varieties in the islands.

Also, if you can handle try running your Kali Mist to 14 weeks. Don't look at the tricomes or anything else; just go by time. If it's still throwing out pistils let it keep going. Kali Mist really isn't very impressive before 14 weeks. The last few rounds I cut mine around 12 weeks and I was getting lackluster feedback which was surprising since it's such a good sativa strain. I realized I wasn't letting it go long enough and this round the feedback has been stellar again. Now I just have to get the patients to try it again and hopefully their preconceived notions won't overpower the experience of a great 14 week sativa; I doubt that will happen though.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 10, 2016)

Nugs808 said:


> Those bugs look beneficial. On another note anyone use voodoo juice for an organic outdoor home grow? Thinking about using it on my seedlings. Mahalo for any manao out there


It should work fine, but I'd better there's stuff out there that's cheaper, but the bottles aren't going to be as fancy. I'll check out Tainio for a similar product. They're a great microbe company. I think most of their stuff is bulk though.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I have no idea, but I'd have gotten rid of them too. And that was definitely a praying mantis in your last post. There's some small ones here too. There'a at least a few different varieties in the islands.
> 
> Also, if you can handle try running your Kali Mist to 14 weeks. Don't look at the tricomes or anything else; just go by time. If it's still throwing out pistils let it keep going. Kali Mist really isn't very impressive before 14 weeks. The last few rounds I cut mine around 12 weeks and I was getting lackluster feedback which was surprising since it's such a good sativa strain. I realized I wasn't letting it go long enough and this round the feedback has been stellar again. Now I just have to get the patients to try it again and hopefully their preconceived notions won't overpower the experience of a great 14 week sativa; I doubt that will happen though.


I should rephrase what I said. Kali Mist is a fine sativa before 14 weeks, but not particularly special. At about 14 weeks it becomes special. @808newb if that one won't go 14 weeks (it probably will) pop another one that will; that's the stuff that put Serious Seeds on the map.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

MDL #2:




I had some black bugs emerge lat year on a leaf and I got scared and pulled the leaf off. I got them again this season and I let them be. They seem to have left. I hope they eat pests!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (May 12, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I should rephrase what I said. Kali Mist is a fine sativa before 14 weeks, but not particularly special. At about 14 weeks it becomes special. @808newb if that one won't go 14 weeks (it probably will) pop another one that will; that's the stuff that put Serious Seeds on the map.


It's funny you should mention that. I have two clones left of that same plant that I am going to reverse one and make some S1's. I should be able to see at least a little variation in the offspring. They're only a couple ft tall. According to the seed finder site there are 4 known phenotypes and I believe I have the tall stretched fast blossoming sativa dom type. I couldn't imagine taking that one past 10 let alone 14...probably be already dried and ready to smoke by that time


Mohican said:


> MDL #2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That satva looks tasty.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 13, 2016)

Got two germinated seeds in potting mix today. 2 strains. My first grow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jimi808 (May 13, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Got two germinated seeds in potting mix today. 2 strains. My first grow. Wish me luck.


Ummm? Uh....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jimi808 (May 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Is that the Kaya Gold you're talking about? It might start flowering, but like @mmjmon said it could only be preflowers which happen after a plant get to be around a couple months old usually. If you can put up a decent pic we can tell you.
> 
> I just looked up the genetics of Kaya Gold and I wouldn't be surprised if it does start flowering being it's a mostly indica strain. I thought Kaya Gold was a mostly sativa dominant hybrid, but I was wrong. Because of our daylight hours most hybrids and all indica dominant strains (maybe an exception somewhere?) are going to think winter is right around the corner here all year long so they'll start flowering. For the most part, you won't get very big plants here without supplemental lighting unless they're bred for the tropical outdoors. A bunch of the oldschool Hawaii varieties got huge because they were from other tropical varieties and were grown straight outdoors here and continued to be bred here so they were used to the daylight hours and knew the difference between the light hours of the different seasons and also had a helping hand with some people who obviously knew what to look for in breeding.
> 
> ...


How was the Blue dream to grow? What's your climate? (Mauka, makai,windward,leeward?


----------



## guido420 (May 13, 2016)

Anyone going to Free the Plant next Saturday? Or entered in the HMCC?

Will be there...look for the beard or follow the smoke


----------



## Kaaialii (May 14, 2016)

Had to harvest early on my mother plant
Left her outside when I was at work an got rained on
Try putting her back under the green house but saw some mould and just cut her down but here are some of my clones from the tangerine dream and some other clones I when take from a mother recently


----------



## BIgrow (May 14, 2016)

Aloha from South Kohala. So I have been trying to wrap my mind around this photoperiod stuff. It seems that adding a red light to my outdoor plants, either at the end of day, before the sun comes up, or some of each, would keep them in veg until I wanted to let them switch over. (Red light seems more discreet, I have a red/blue led lamp. I'm legal, but wary) It also seems that if I hit the plants at the end of their day ( extended or not) with a half hour of Far Red light, it will speed up the plants switching to dark mode by about two hours, and allow me to increase the flowering time per day by about two hours,as in ten hours of dark and 14 of light ( with additional lighting). I'm hoping to start to get some big sativas going outside; my dream is to time them so they will naturally grow and flower without additional light, but I gottta get away from the hauling plants in and out.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> How was the Blue dream to grow? What's your climate? (Mauka, makai,windward,leeward?


The Blue Dream grew great for me. I don't remember any mold and bugs weren't particularly attracted to it which is surprising because it smelled really nice. It yielded well and is really good stuff. And I'm makai and windward.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2016)

@Mohican What's that MDL? It looks great.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Anyone going to Free the Plant next Saturday? Or entered in the HMCC?
> 
> Will be there...look for the beard or follow the smoke


Greyskull over on icmag is putting that on. There's going to be A LOT of smoke there; I doubt you'll be able to find anyone in the haze, ha ha. Are you entering? It's a double elimantion blind judging contest and the judges are the contestants and I think there are going to be a lot of contestants so be ready to smoke 100 different entries  I don't think I could make it through all of them, ha ha. I would like to go, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> Aloha from South Kohala. So I have been trying to wrap my mind around this photoperiod stuff. It seems that adding a red light to my outdoor plants, either at the end of day, before the sun comes up, or some of each, would keep them in veg until I wanted to let them switch over. (Red light seems more discreet, I have a red/blue led lamp. I'm legal, but wary) It also seems that if I hit the plants at the end of their day ( extended or not) with a half hour of Far Red light, it will speed up the plants switching to dark mode by about two hours, and allow me to increase the flowering time per day by about two hours,as in ten hours of dark and 14 of light ( with additional lighting). I'm hoping to start to get some big sativas going outside; my dream is to time them so they will naturally grow and flower without additional light, but I gottta get away from the hauling plants in and out.


I'm not sure about the red light stuff. I just use normal 23 watt CFL's or 9 watt LED bulbs from Home Depot or Costco and they work fine. Do you know what variety you're growing? If it's a pretty far leaning sativa strain it might stay in veg now or at least by June 1st. How sativa do you think it is? If in doubt though keep putting it under lights at night or put lights over them outside.


----------



## guido420 (May 14, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Greyskull over on icmag is putting that on. There's going to be A LOT of smoke there; I doubt you'll be able to find anyone in the haze, ha ha. Are you entering? It's a double elimantion blind judging contest and the judges are the contestants and I think there are going to be a lot of contestants so be ready to smoke 100 different entries  I don't think I could make it through all of them, ha ha. I would like to go, but it's not going to happen.


Will smoke one for you. Looks to be a blast. Didn't find out about it until two weeks ago. So I will try to have something for next year though.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

MDLs = Mystery Dirt Lemon 1 and 2:









I am pretty sure it is from the crosses I made with the purple haze.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BIgrow (May 14, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm not sure about the red light stuff. I just use normal 23 watt CFL's or 9 watt LED bulbs from Home Depot or Costco and they work fine. Do you know what variety you're growing? If it's a pretty far leaning sativa strain it might stay in veg now or at least by June 1st. How sativa do you think it is? If in doubt though keep putting it under lights at night or put lights over them outside.


I'm trying to get some SAGE/Sour and Lemon Thai seeds sprouted to put out. They are both about 70% sativa. I would prefer a landrace sativa such as Hawaiian Sativa which is supposed to be very good for glaucoma. Up to now I have only grown clones.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Ace has some good sativa.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> I'm trying to get some SAGE/Sour and Lemon Thai seeds sprouted to put out. They are both about 70% sativa. I would prefer a landrace sativa such as Hawaiian Sativa which is supposed to be very good for glaucoma. Up to now I have only grown clones.


How big are the pots your going to flower your plants in and how big are you planning on getting them before the could start flowering?

Like Mohican said, Ace has some good sativas. Also Cannabiogen and Original Delicatessen are known for good sativa genetics. There's a bunch of other good strains too and a bunch of seed breeders have seeds for sale of Hawaiian strains.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 15, 2016)




----------



## East Hawaii (May 15, 2016)

It's been awhile. Still same o same o that is a Pineapple Ex and here are some 91 Dragons and IS 91 first seeds I bought in years. They stinky too.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 15, 2016)

As this is my first grow I'm just trying to see if I have what it takes to make a seed into some decent smoke. 3 seeds are up now. JillyBean, Jack the Ripper and Banjo Pajama. They'll be in pots outside. Later I'd like to grow hybrids that do well in Hawaii. I know it's early but pests and PM already have me worried. Makai Windward.


----------



## ky man (May 15, 2016)

Can you people grow the year around in Hawaii?I know I would if I could,that would be great having plants to harvest all year long,,,ky


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> Can you people grow the year around in Hawaii?I know I would if I could,that would be great having plants to harvest all year long,,,ky


Yes you can and it is great  It'll spoil you too. I don't think I could live somewhere I couldn't grow year-round. In the summer the plants take a little longer to finish flowering, but the yields are substantially bigger. And I think the plants express some different characteristics between summer and winter too. I assume it's because of differences in light spectrum and intensity as well as temperatures and humidity.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> It's been awhile. Still same o same o that is a Pineapple Ex and here are some 91 Dragons and IS 91 first seeds I bought in years. They stinky too. View attachment 3682324


Looking good East. How's the Pineapple Express?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> As this is my first grow I'm just trying to see if I have what it takes to make a seed into some decent smoke. 3 seeds are up now. JillyBean, Jack the Ripper and Banjo Pajama. They'll be in pots outside. Later I'd like to grow hybrids that do well in Hawaii. I know it's early but pests and PM already have me worried. Makai Windward.


You get PM outside? I've had a few different types of mold, but I've never got PM. All the molds I've got have been during flowering and often times it starts from bug damage, but not always. If you can rig up some type of cover and still get decent air flow that will help. It doesn't necessarily have to be elaborate. I rigged up a small hoop house once out of field fence and painters plastic and it worked for a couple months. Then I just had to change the plastic. You can do similar with PVC or carport frames, wood, the clear roofing from Home Depot, etc. I'd use construction plastic if I was going that route again though. It's way tougher than painter's plastic.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 15, 2016)

One of the many joys of this and other forums has been reading of the exploits of Oldhaole. He grows outside and has mentioned troubles with PM, especially after rain late into the flowering. I hope I'm still aways from having to deal with the malady. Thanks for your advise on protection. I've enjoyed seeing your magic.


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 15, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> Aloha from the BI. It looks as if you did not bother with stealth shipping, I've never ordered seeds before, any advice appreciated.


I live on the BI and I've ordered the past 2 years from Herbies and AliBongo. All seeds arrived quickly - and no trouble at customs. No extra stealth charges. I will order again from both.


----------



## guido420 (May 16, 2016)

PakaloloPrincess1 said:


> I live on the BI and I've ordered the past 2 years from Herbies and AliBongo. All seeds arrived quickly - and no trouble at customs. No extra stealth charges. I will order again from both.


Single seed centre is good too.... As is attitude seeds... 2cents


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 16, 2016)

808newb said:


> Woke up this morning to find these bugs on my SBD but they were only on one leaf on the entire plant, on the only branch I air layered. Anyone know what they are? I chased them away with neem...just curious
> View attachment 3678152


Blister Beatles maybe?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 16, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Greyskull over on icmag is putting that on. There's going to be A LOT of smoke there; I doubt you'll be able to find anyone in the haze, ha ha. Are you entering? It's a double elimantion blind judging contest and the judges are the contestants and I think there are going to be a lot of contestants so be ready to smoke 100 different entries  I don't think I could make it through all of them, ha ha. I would like to go, but it's not going to happen.


Too bad they are only doing cannabinoid quantification and not screening for mold/pesticides. There is a lot of bad shit getting used on peoples herb even by growers held in high regard. If an entry has the potential to make a real patient sick it should be disqualified, it is for "Medical" Purposes after all.


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 16, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Anyone going to Free the Plant next Saturday? Or entered in the HMCC?
> 
> Will be there...look for the beard or follow the smoke


What is Free


guido420 said:


> Anyone going to Free the Plant next Saturday? Or entered in the HMCC?
> 
> Will be there...look for the beard or follow the smoke


what is Free the Plant and HMCC? Are these on the BI by chance?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 16, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Too bad they are only doing cannabinoid quantification and not screening for mold/pesticides. There is a lot of bad shit getting used on peoples herb even by growers held in high regard. If an entry has the potential to make a real patient sick it should be disqualified, it is for "Medical" Purposes after all.


That's a good call. There's a lab in Cali that a professor from UC Davis set up to test for chemical residues on medical cannabis and from what he said there is a lot of nasty residues particularly in concentrates because all the chemicals wash out with the plant oils but don't necessarily get removed with the purge processes. Apparently it's not uncommon to have chemical residue numbers be hundreds of times over what the OSHA or the EPA considers safe levels for human ingestion. I think he was the first one to open a lab like that and that was pretty recent too. Nobody was testing for that stuff for years. Unfortunately we MIGHT be looking at a lot of unintended health problems for cannabis users and particularly concentrate users in the future. Maybe not though, there's plenty of people who have been smoking weed from who-knows-where sprayed with who-knows-what for decades and are still in good health, but I still think it's a good idea, if possible, to know your source and there growing and/or extraction techniques or grow your own.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 16, 2016)

PakaloloPrincess1 said:


> What is Free
> 
> what is Free the Plant and HMCC? Are these on the BI by chance?


It's a medical cannabis cup competition that is being held on Oahu


----------



## rikdabrick (May 16, 2016)

^I meant the HMCC. Free the Plant is a cannabis convention they are also having.


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 16, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> It's a medical cannabis cup competition that is being held on Oahu


Thank you!


----------



## East Hawaii (May 17, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good East. How's the Pineapple Express?


It is a great cut 7 weeks pau in winter and 8+ summer it has some mold issues cause it is thick, smells sweet and great flavor. She is similar to the Kauai Elec I have but KE grows bigger.
Aloha


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2016)

I have seen 30 foot KE outdoors!


----------



## East Hawaii (May 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have seen 30 foot KE outdoors!


Not this one Mo. She was crossed with a Afghani back in the 80's like we all did, do to green harvest and rippers This one came from the dry side. I'm popping some Yoda x Tres Sis and Yoda x Tahoe OG. 
Mo you ever finish your GH? Aloha


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 17, 2016)

Nighty night, beautiful ladies! 


East Hawaii said:


> View attachment 3682320 View attachment 3682321


is this the Pineapple Express? It's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (May 18, 2016)

PakaloloPrincess1 said:


> Nighty night, beautiful ladies! View attachment 3684216
> 
> is this the Pineapple Express? It's BEAUTIFUL!!!


Yes it is


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 18, 2016)

This is my Blue Hawaiian Sativa. Planted from germinated seed on 4/14. Other than the fact that it is flowering early (which I'm learning happens here in Hawaii if you don't supplement light schedules!) and its only 43 cm or 17 inches tall, how does it look? Other than Foxfarm nutrients, I've added nothing. I hate the Leaf Miners, but they are always on my plants on fan leaves, and don't seem to bother the plants otherwise. Any suggestions from seasoned growers is welcomed! I used Foxfarm soil and added a little more Perlite to it.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 18, 2016)

Are you using 100% cold pressed Neen Oil with a little castille soap to control the leaf miners? Just started my first grow but had hell to pay with leaf miners on my tomatoes last year. Then I was using the diluted, not pure version of Neem.


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (May 18, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Are you using 100% cold pressed Neen Oil with a little castille soap to control the leaf miners? Just started my first grow but had hell to pay with leaf miners on my tomatoes last year. Then I was using the diluted, not pure version of Neem.


I haven't used anything, although I do have the Neem oil (yes - 100% and I use regular dish soap) but this year they just recently showed up. Since they appeared after flowering, I wasn't sure if I should spray the plants - will it affect my buds?? Thanks for your input!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 18, 2016)

If you just have a couple leaf miners you can pluck them out of the leaves with any small pointed object. If you have a lot, try spinosad, one treament is usually all it takes, and it is listed organic. They are pretty much harmless though besides making your leaves look ugly. 
That plant you posted is still early enough to spray neem, but I would spray more as a preventative measure than to treat that one leaf with the miner damage.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## guido420 (May 19, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


>


Fantastic shot my friend.


----------



## mushroom head (May 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


>


That's a killer shot man!!


----------



## mmjmon (May 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


>


Wow. Reminds me of some of @RM3 's shots. 
Any details you want to share? camera, plant etc.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 20, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Wow. Reminds me of some of @RM3 's shots.
> Any details you want to share? camera, plant etc.


Seeds are Black Lime Reserve x Black Lime Reserve by Aficionado Seeds (Black Lime x Chemdawg Special Reserve)

Shooting with canon 7dmk2 and canon mpe 65mm. The image is actually about 12 shots stacked together at different focal range.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 21, 2016)




----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Man that is purdy! What strain?


Mahalo's, PGSC and Skunkdog. Above is Duende from GGG.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> View attachment 3687028


She is beautiful Spliff


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2016)

@waterproof808 - what software are you using? That is an amazing shot! Please post it on the seed picture thread!

@SpliffAndMyLady - Beautiful pic of an amazing plant! Look at those resin rails!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. That is full sun, no gh. This is her sister in greenhouse. OGKB dominant. Smells like lemon bars like a sweet citrus doughy kush.


Unfortunately, them and several keepers from seed got Borg and I had to trash them in an "work smarter, not harder" effort.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 21, 2016)

Aymi...doing a lot of breeding with this special lady..


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Aymi...doing a lot of breeding with this special lady..
> View attachment 3687623


She is gorgeous. Whats her lineage?


----------



## MKGROW (May 21, 2016)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Aymi...doing a lot of breeding with this special lady..
> View attachment 3687623


That is a beautiful plant what is the strain or strains in it?


----------



## guido420 (May 21, 2016)

So free the plant was kinda kool...except the man showed up. It was surreal.....everyone lining the woodline with uncle coming by to check. The circle was impressive until it had to move to the woodline.... Should have planned better to meetup. 

Good time...good terps...good weed.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 22, 2016)

MKGROW said:


> That is a beautiful plant what is the strain or strains in it?





Vnsmkr said:


> She is gorgeous. Whats her lineage?


Cherry Pie Kush x Mendodawg bred by Gage Green Group.


----------



## BIgrow (May 23, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> How big are the pots your going to flower your plants in and how big are you planning on getting them before the could start flowering?
> 
> Like Mohican said, Ace has some good sativas. Also Cannabiogen and Original Delicatessen are known for good sativa genetics. There's a bunch of other good strains too and a bunch of seed breeders have seeds for sale of Hawaiian strains.


Well I do have 65# fabric pots, I assume I will be doing some pinching, etc, along the way. Usually 25# fabric is as large as I go, though I do have a 45# which might be perfect.


----------



## Jimi808 (May 24, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Anyone going to Free the Plant next Saturday? Or entered in the HMCC?
> 
> Will be there...look for the beard or follow the smoke


????? Who the.....what....where the....????


----------



## guido420 (May 24, 2016)

Jimi808 said:


> ????? Who the.....what....where the....????


The free the plant event on Oahu. Me...and some friends.

The awards for the Hawaii medical challenge...not cup. Fuck High Times!


----------



## spacepretzel (May 25, 2016)

here is one of those kaya gold plants


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> View attachment 3690543 here is one of those kaya gold plants


looking good there..ky


----------



## Jimi808 (May 25, 2016)

spacepretzel said:


> View attachment 3690543 here is one of those kaya gold plants


Doing well, Pretz.


----------



## BIgrow (May 26, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> You get PM outside? I've had a few different types of mold, but I've never got PM. All the molds I've got have been during flowering and often times it starts from bug damage, but not always. If you can rig up some type of cover and still get decent air flow that will help. It doesn't necessarily have to be elaborate. I rigged up a small hoop house once out of field fence and painters plastic and it worked for a couple months. Then I just had to change the plastic. You can do similar with PVC or carport frames, wood, the clear roofing from Home Depot, etc. I'd use construction plastic if I was going that route again though. It's way tougher than painter's plastic.


Yeah, I'm totally feeling the need for some protection from the elements and insects.


----------



## BIgrow (May 28, 2016)

craca102 said:


> There's a lot of good seedbank out there, but have any of you Hawaii growers ordered from them and got your seeds?
> 
> I would be getting seeds right now, just haven't found anyone who has got them delivered to them here in HI.
> 
> Found a few mold resistant strains for growing outdoors on a few sites, just gotta find the bookmarks. Man a huge pant budding and it rains and it doesn't have any bud rot, now that's the strain I want.


seedsherenow, fast and pleasant


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2016)

Old School Maui Wowie:





Stem rub smells very similar to Malawi! Exotic smell of vanilla and basil.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## La_mota (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow this is a pretty long thread. I recently moved from California, and am happy to see the dialog. 

I'll probably start a growing and document it with a journal soon. I'm just waiting till I get a few more things taken care of. 

It will be a small grow, 2-3 plants max in flowering. 

Indoor 4x4 tent with CFLs & Fluorescent Lights, then Flower under a 600w HPS.


----------



## guido420 (Jun 2, 2016)

Welcome Amigo.....enjoy the scene. They're a good group.

Peace


----------



## BIgrow (Jun 2, 2016)

So I started three regular seeds of SAGE /Sour and I am hoping that is enough to get at least one girl out of the three. I also have one Lemon Thai. All 70-80% sativa dominant (YMMV). I have a persistent bud rot problem from the rains, I really need to beat it. I've been hitting it with Flying Skull, but it seems to come roaring back.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 3, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> So I started three regular seeds of SAGE /Sour and I am hoping that is enough to get at least one girl out of the three. I also have one Lemon Thai. All 70-80% sativa dominant (YMMV). I have a persistent bud rot problem from the rains, I really need to beat it. I've been hitting it with Flying Skull, but it seems to come roaring back.


Are you talking about the Nuke Em product from Flying Skull? I believe that is more of an insecticide rather than a bud rot treatment. Best way to fight bud rot is to not let your plants get wet...makeshift greenhouse or some kind of shelter plus a fan or two will help if it's been raining for 2 weeks straight. Also make sure you dont have any tiny caterpillars eating your buds, they are easy to miss when they are small. 

If you have those bases covered and still getting rot, then the genetics you selected are not suitable for your location and its time to move on. Its mostly trial and error when you are growing outdoor until you find out what works.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 6, 2016)

Ho baddahs, howzit? I've been missing out here. Between long season, work, family and trying to get some in depth info on soil, plant and microbiology studies I haven't had much time to spend here. Hopefully everybody is having a good long season so far.

I should have a new spot set up this week for half my plants so I can have alternating veg and flower spots. I'll get some pics up soon enough. I'm going to be working with the native soil and I'm sending in soil for testing for the new spot and my greenhouse. I'm pretty interested to find out what's in the dirt in both spots.

Otherwise, things are cruising along and most of the plants are taking their sweet time finishing with our longer sunlight hours. I took some pics to show off, but accidentally erased them when I was clearing out storage space on my phone. I'll snap a few more this week though.


----------



## guido420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Enjoy...
The girls are flushing this week. The first one is with "The Recipe", the second is Humbolt County's own. Both at end of week 11 from seed and day 43 of Veg. Will put the side by sides up in my Five O journal.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 6, 2016)

BIgrow said:


> So I started three regular seeds of SAGE /Sour and I am hoping that is enough to get at least one girl out of the three. I also have one Lemon Thai. All 70-80% sativa dominant (YMMV). I have a persistent bud rot problem from the rains, I really need to beat it. I've been hitting it with Flying Skull, but it seems to come roaring back.


Sorry I skipped out on your previous response. I asked about pot size, but kind of forgot what I was thinking other than pot size can be a limiting factor for plant yield.

Also, I think you might have a manganese deficiency on that plant that you posted in your pic. Maybe not, but you can do some Google research. It can come from too high of ph, too much iron, too much magnesium or too little manganese which can happen sometimes.

And waterproof's advise is good stuff. You can also try spraying your plants with kombucha. The micro life in kombucha is really good stuff overall for your plants and I don't actually know if it will help with mold, but I'm guessing there's something in it that will at least compete with mold if not outright eat it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 6, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Enjoy...
> The girls are flushing this week. The first one is with "The Recipe", the second is Humbolt County's own. Both at end of week 11 from seed and day 43 of Veg. Will put the side by sides up in my Five O journal.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice guido


----------



## guido420 (Jun 6, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Very nice guido


Mahalo my friend. Did you make it to Free the Plant? Motivated me to have something for the next challenge. I am hearing January for next event.

Another batch of test strains getting ready to drop. 4 Different Super Cali Haze crosses and new breeds of GSC and C99. Watch for the pics.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've got three up, about a foot high, in early veg outdoors. Already the leaf miners have found them so I'm spraying with Spinosad. Other than that they look very healthy. Jillybean, Jack the Ripper and Banjo Pajamas.


----------



## budznsudz (Jun 7, 2016)

I was wondering if there are any laws about growing mmj if you live next to a school or within a certain amount of yards. i have a friend whos next to a school but keeps telling me that they wont let her get it because she is too close to a school. I read one of the websites about Hawaii mmj laws but nothing about not being able to grow if to close or next to a school


----------



## guido420 (Jun 7, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> I was wondering if there are any laws about growing mmj if you live next to a school or within a certain amount of yards. i have a friend whos next to a school but keeps telling me that they wont let her get it because she is too close to a school. I read one of the websites about Hawaii mmj laws but nothing about not being able to grow if to close or next to a school


Isn't it 1000 yds of a school? Was in Oregon. Felony too.


----------



## budznsudz (Jun 7, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Isn't it 1000 yds of a school? Was in Oregon. Felony too.



Im on Oahu


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 7, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Im on Oahu



I've a school over my back fence. I never read anything preventing it for growing in Hawaii. I applied and got my grow permit. Fer sure tho I don't want prying eyes looking into my backyard.


----------



## guido420 (Jun 7, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Im on Oahu


Me too now. Thought it was federal..I would get with NORML and see if they know.

Peace


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 7, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> I was wondering if there are any laws about growing mmj if you live next to a school or within a certain amount of yards. i have a friend whos next to a school but keeps telling me that they wont let her get it because she is too close to a school. I read one of the websites about Hawaii mmj laws but nothing about not being able to grow if to close or next to a school


There are no restrictions about growing too close to a school, you are only prohibited from USING marijuana on school property. Feds dont dictate how states run their MMJ programs, so no need to worry about them unless you are breaking State law.


----------



## budznsudz (Jun 7, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> There are no restrictions about growing too close to a school, you are only prohibited from USING marijuana on school property. Feds dont dictate how states run their MMJ programs, so no need to worry about them unless you are breaking State law.





Mahalo nui loa brother!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 12, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Mahalo my friend. Did you make it to Free the Plant? Motivated me to have something for the next challenge. I am hearing January for next event.
> 
> Another batch of test strains getting ready to drop. 4 Different Super Cali Haze crosses and new breeds of GSC and C99. Watch for the pics.


Sorry for the slow reply, it has been a busy week. 

I didn't make it to Free the Plant. I just heard and read about. It sounded like a cool event. I saw what looked like a 1 oz. joint being passed around in a pic. I was kind of wondering if the guy hitting it in the pic was you, ha ha. I'm sure it wasn't, but it would be kind of funny if it was.

And it sounds like you have a good lineup going on there. I'll be looking forward to some pics.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 12, 2016)

Setting up for a nice flower here on Kauai


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 12, 2016)

KENTA said:


> Setting up for a nice flower here on Kauai


Nice! I bet you will get some nice flowers. Nice looking spot you have too.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 12, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice! I bet you will get some nice flowers. Nice looking spot you have too.


That's what I'm hoping for! And thanks, it's all I could ask for with plenty of room and privacy.

And those are some nice thick buds in your avi btw. Well done


----------



## guido420 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lookout Strain Testing Day 0...

Testing new ladies for Short Stuff and Midweek Song (In-House). Any suggestions on how to place it.... Where or what category.


----------



## ky man (Jun 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> There are no restrictions about growing too close to a school, you are only prohibited from USING marijuana on school property. Feds dont dictate how states run their MMJ programs, so no need to worry about them unless you are breaking State law.


IN some states they will pull your crop and put you in jail for growing closer then a 1000 feet of a school..ky..PS I would check your law on it so your not getting busted for that growing close to a school..jmo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> IN some states they will pull your crop and put you in jail for growing closer then a 1000 feet of a school..ky..PS I would check your law on it so your not getting busted for that growing close to a school..jmo


No worries on this one, @waterproof808 is correct. It really isn't a bad idea for every MMJ patient to read through the MMJ bill though. It's just good to have the knowledge if you're a MMJ patient.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 14, 2016)

KENTA said:


> That's what I'm hoping for! And thanks, it's all I could ask for with plenty of room and privacy.
> 
> And those are some nice thick buds in your avi btw. Well done


Thanks for the compliment on the buds. I wrote about that pla t before, but that was Kerala x Skunk #1. It yielded a bunch of huge colas. I can't think of another plant I've had that had as many big colas. They were about 6" in diameter and as long as my arm. Unfortunately I didn't have any cover when I had those plants so the rain rotted most of the insides of the colas. What was salvageable was some of the craziest heart racing rocket ship weed I've ever smoked. I actually had to sit down and just chill out for 20-30 minutes to wait for the high to plateau. Good times, ha ha. Too bad I didn't make seeds


----------



## guido420 (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is the winner of the FiveO side by side. The "Recipe" finished first.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice @guido420 How's the smell? I'll definitely give you the award for most stylish pics too, ha ha.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 21, 2016)

My 3 outdoor girls are now starting to preflower after 7 weeks since germination. None are autoflowering. Is this OK? I was thinking I would have more of a vegetative period. After moving them to their final 7 gallon pots I topped and LST'd them. After pulling the branches down using the animal balloon trick they're about 14 inches high.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 21, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> My 3 outdoor girls are now starting to preflower after 7 weeks since germination. None are autoflowering. Is this OK? I was thinking I would have more of a vegetative period. After moving them to their final 7 gallon pots I topped and LST'd them. After pulling the branches down using the animal balloon trick they're about 14 inches high.


If they're all doing it it's probably normal as a general guideline. Different strains are going to react differently to the outdoor light cycle. 

What's the animal balloon trick?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 21, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> What's the animal balloon trick?



A previous poster said he used animal balloons for LSTing. I tied the ends of a long balloon together to form a loop. I looped it over the branch I wanted to LST. Then I connected the other end of the loop to a pipecleaner which I had attached to my container via drilled holes. 8 holes per container. It made for easy adjustment and spread out the stress on the branch of the plant.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 22, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> A previous poster said he used animal balloons for LSTing. I tied the ends of a long balloon together to form a loop. I looped it over the branch I wanted to LST. Then I connected the other end of the loop to a pipecleaner which I had attached to my container via drilled holes. 8 holes per container. It made for easy adjustment and spread out the stress on the branch of the plant.


That's cool, thanks for the tip! I usually just bend and pinch branches if I get a plant that's got too much internode spacing for my liking, but the balloon trick is a good one.

And I take back a little of what I said because even the same clones can act differently under our light cycle at different times. I'll try to get some pics of two clones of the same plant up in the next couple days. They were planted about 3 weeks apart. One started flowering and hasn't missed a beat. The other started flowering and decided to reveg and oddly enough two other ones were planted maybe 3-4 weeks later, I think, and flowered without stopping which is weird and I can't tell you what made the difference to make one of four reveg. So some of growing is just growing with flow. Also, this reveg plant is one of the exceptions for me. Usually I'll cull a reveg plant, but this one revegged early enough and with enough vigor to keep it. So again, it's not a totally hard and fast rule, but you get a feel for it with time and mistakes. Generally though, my opinion is usually reveg plants aren't worth the time. My point is there is kind of general "normals" for growing cannabis in the tropics (specifically Hawaii), but "normal" is somewhat fluid and not set in stone.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lots of white pistils on all three plants. Now, I'm focused on spotting signs of the plants going 'hermie', probably due to stress. I've lost a lot of inner fan leaves when they started flowering. Everything else looks nice and green. Since this is my first grow I'm gonna continue with what I have and see what the yield is like. Each plant has at least 12 buds, due to early topping. Since it's still early I'm still giving them vegetative nutes. One of these posts I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## guido420 (Jun 22, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice @guido420 How's the smell? I'll definitely give you the award for most stylish pics too, ha ha.



Thanks Bruddah,

The smell is sweet with a spicy tinge. The top was tight and sugary. Felt like a small rubber mallet. We did a quick dry on some bottom scrugs, wholly crap. Smokes/tastes, almost like ChemDog with a touch of Champagne Diesel. Smooth. 

Smoke a 1/2 gram, between two and the over all high lasts hours. The headlock lasts about a half hour though.

The "challenger" using Humbolt County's Own is coming down tonight. Pics to follow.

Peace


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey Guido, do you find a lot of uniformity when growing auto's or are there big differences from seed to seed? It is my understanding that you cant clone an auto and have to grow each one from seed, so I would expect there to be some differences between seeds of the same stock.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


Looking good Mo'. Are the big ones some of your Mulanje crosses?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 24, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> That's cool, thanks for the tip! I usually just bend and pinch branches if I get a plant that's got too much internode spacing for my liking, but the balloon trick is a good one.
> 
> And I take back a little of what I said because even the same clones can act differently under our light cycle at different times. I'll try to get some pics of two clones of the same plant up in the next couple days. They were planted about 3 weeks apart. One started flowering and hasn't missed a beat. The other started flowering and decided to reveg and oddly enough two other ones were planted maybe 3-4 weeks later, I think, and flowered without stopping which is weird and I can't tell you what made the difference to make one of four reveg. So some of growing is just growing with flow. Also, this reveg plant is one of the exceptions for me. Usually I'll cull a reveg plant, but this one revegged early enough and with enough vigor to keep it. So again, it's not a totally hard and fast rule, but you get a feel for it with time and mistakes. Generally though, my opinion is usually reveg plants aren't worth the time. My point is there is kind of general "normals" for growing cannabis in the tropics (specifically Hawaii), but "normal" is somewhat fluid and not set in stone.


So here's some of the plants I was talking about.

This one is my Sky Pipe #1 and flowered without without missing a beat. She's almost finished in this pic.
 

This one is my Sky Pipe #2 and was planted at the same time as the #1 in the previous pic. Same strain, different pheno and also almost done.
 

And here is another Sky Pipe #1 that was planted no more than a few weeks later and decided to do a kind of a half-assed reveg. It's kind of flowering, but mostly vegging. It's hard to tell from the pic, but it's a little over 6' tall at the tallest and over 6' wide at the widest. And the one to the back right and the ones in the back left are also Sky Pipe #1 and were planted probably two to three weeks after this one and didn't reveg which is the weird part. So once in awhile you get some odd variables that don't fit into the general rules of thumb.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's some show and tell pics 

Here's a bud pic of some Jamaican x Goji OG. It was reveg plant I flowered out with a longer veg time on the reveg and I wanted to see how it would do. It actually exceeded my expectations, but I didn't support it well enough and the top cola stem snapped so it was early on the harvest, but it still looks good and the feedback has been really good. It has a really good up effect and puts you in a good mood to get some stuff done. Pretty much my favorite type of high.
 

My first run of Chemdawg. I like it a lot. It has good structure and a lovely smell, but doesn't handle the humidity once it starts bulking up as well as the rest of the plants I keep around. It wasn't bad though; I just had a few more buds I had to cut out than normal


Here's the top cola of the Sky Pipe #2 with some size comparison. 
 

And one of the many side branches.


Sky Pipe #2 bud shot
 

And up close of the top cola.
 

I set up a little 2'x4'x4' tent for males. I'm pretty stoked it's working. The tent was cheap off of craigslist. And the lights were cheap from Costco and Home Depot and it's only using about 72 watts of electricity. There be some pollen chucking in my future, ha ha.
 

And just for kicks and because it's such a rad place.... My wife and kids surprised me for Father's Day and took me up to Iao Valley. We cruised around and had a picnic lunch, good times 
  
 

Alright, I'm off to bed. Talk to you braddahs bumbye


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 24, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Here's some show and tell pics
> 
> Here's a bud pic of some Jamaican x Goji OG. It was reveg plant I flowered out with a longer veg time on the reveg and I wanted to see how it would do. It actually exceeded my expectations, but I didn't support it well enough and the top cola stem snapped so it was early on the harvest, but it still looks good and the feedback has been really good. It has a really good up effect and puts you in a good mood to get some stuff done. Pretty much my favorite type of high.
> View attachment 3715860
> ...


Looking mighty excellent bruddah! Fatass buds on those sky pipes and that Goji cross looks fookin badass, nice bud


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Rik, you get any visits from GH this week? Sounds like they been flying pretty hard over there this week and doing lots of compliance checks for properly tagged plants. Good chance they will work BI next week.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 24, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Here's some show and tell pics
> 
> Here's a bud pic of some Jamaican x Goji OG. It was reveg plant I flowered out with a longer veg time on the reveg and I wanted to see how it would do. It actually exceeded my expectations, but I didn't support it well enough and the top cola stem snapped so it was early on the harvest, but it still looks good and the feedback has been really good. It has a really good up effect and puts you in a good mood to get some stuff done. Pretty much my favorite type of high.


I gotta pop some of the Goji crosses I made. It handles the humidity here pretty darn well, even the big spear cola pheno's.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking mighty excellent bruddah! Fatass buds on those sky pipes and that Goji cross looks fookin badass, nice bud


Thank you kind sir; you are both a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 25, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey Rik, you get any visits from GH this week? Sounds like they been flying pretty hard over there this week and doing lots of compliance checks for properly tagged plants. Good chance they will work BI next week.


Man I dropped the ball on that one. I should have let you guys know they were here this week because if they're here they ain't there and you can be a little more relaxed. 

So yes, they were here and they were flying pretty hard. We had 3-4 birds that flew 3 or 4 days here. I heard of a couple people who had compliance checks. One of the guys was over by 3 plants and they cut down all 10 of his plants (aaah, supah lame).

My guess they're checking hard to get as many plants as they can to try to help justify their funding. I know of very few guerrilla grows here anymore so GH isn't getting the numbers they used to and they need numbers to justify the massive bill they put on the taxpayers. I think just fuel cost alone for the 3 helicopters here for one 8 hour day is something like $24,000. I'm pretty sure though, they didn't get any more state funding this year than they did last year and if that's the case then they're going to be burning through a lot of their budget this month which at least means we have to deal with them less for the rest of the year. The only flew 8 days here last year with only two helicopters each day. So maybe I only have 1-3 more days to deal with them for the rest of the year depending on how many days and choppers they fly.



waterproof808 said:


> I gotta pop some of the Goji crosses I made. It handles the humidity here pretty darn well, even the big spear cola pheno's.


That's some good info to know. I have a pack of Goji OG I want to pop and wasn't sure how it would handle the humidity. One of the guys in the Bodhi thread said he thought the Goji crosses he grew were all really good, but none of them was as good as the straight Goji OG, so that's why I bought a pack. I'm planning on popping a pack of Silver Mountain for my next pack though. I'll pop the Goji OG pack after that.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Man I dropped the ball on that one. I should have let you guys know they were here this week because if they're here they ain't there and you can be a little more relaxed.
> 
> So yes, they were here and they were flying pretty hard. We had 3-4 birds that flew 3 or 4 days here. I heard of a couple people who had compliance checks. One of the guys was over by 3 plants and they cut down all 10 of his plants (aaah, supah lame).
> 
> ...


I may have dropped the ball on letting you guys know, but I did text every grower I know when I spotted GH flying. It's really helpful to have a network of people who keep an eye out for each other.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 26, 2016)

OK, as a first time grower I've run into trouble. Yesterday one of my girls looked completely limp. I knew it wasn't overwatering so I ran some water through her to check the pH. I've usually been pHing my nutes down to 6.2 before adding them to my pot. Anyway, the runoff after plain pH 6.2 water flushing was over 9. Yikes ! How can a drop the pH of my soil quickly? Should I flush it with 6.2 pH water or use a lower pH flush to bring the soil down?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 26, 2016)

Update.......I just ran 5 gallons of pH 3.5 water through it and the runoff has gone from 9 to 8.8 Not much of a drop but I gotta get the soil pH lower. Ideas?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Update.......I just ran 5 gallons of pH 3.5 water through it and the runoff has gone from 9 to 8.8 Not much of a drop but I gotta get the soil pH lower. Ideas?


That's a weird situation there. What's the PH of your water normally? 

Elemental sulfur will drop your PH quick. Too much sulfur at one time is supposedly tough on the micro herd so you may want to have some water soluble nutrients on hand just in case.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 26, 2016)

Normal pH of my water is 8. I always have to bring it down after adding nutes.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Normal pH of my water is 8. I always have to bring it down after adding nutes.


You have to still bring the PH down after adding nutes? Most nutes bring the PH down. What's the PH before you bring it down after adding nutrients? Maybe whatever you're using to bring the PH down isn't stable. What are you using for PH down?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 26, 2016)

The pH after adding nutes is usually around 8.2. I'm using General Hydroponics Down to lower the pH after adding nutes.

I've been using GH Silica, GH Rapidstart, Cal Mag, Superthrive, GH Micro, Grow and Bloom in doses lower than recommended.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 26, 2016)

Usually limp plants are due either under/over watering or fungal issues in your root zone like damping off. 
when was the last time you calibrated your ph meter? What soil are you using?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 26, 2016)

I last calibrated my pH meter about 3 weeks ago. I also used a 2 prong soil tester and it also was in the same range, about 9. This particular plant in growing in coco. The other two are in a coco/ocean forest mix and showing no harm but I still need to lower the pH on them as well. Lots of flowering tops on the other two and they're starting to stretch. I'm afraid I'm gonna lose the coco plant (Jilly Bean). It really looks pretty limp. The other two are Jack the Ripper and Bingo Pajamas.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> I last calibrated my pH meter about 3 weeks ago. I also used a 2 prong soil tester and it also was in the same range, about 9. This particular plant in growing in coco. The other two are in a coco/ocean forest mix and showing no harm but I still need to lower the pH on them as well. Lots of flowering tops on the other two and they're starting to stretch. I'm afraid I'm gonna lose the coco plant (Jilly Bean). It really looks pretty limp. The other two are Jack the Ripper and Bingo Pajamas.


Hmm, I don't get why your PH is so high. It doesn't make much sense other than maybe your PH down is bad/not stable or something. 

And waterproof808 is right in what he said about limp plants. Having a PH of 9 might do that too though, I don't knowk; I've never had that happen.

Have you tried asking any of the coco growers or growers using GH products on this site? I'm not familiar with growing in coco or GH products and would assume either of those wouldn't make much of a difference, but it's worth a try I guess.

And again, elemental sulfur will drop your PH quick and can help flush out some of the build up of nutrients in your media. You don't need much and it's cheap and since your using water soluble nutrients you don't really need to worry if it's messing with your microbes. I'm not sure if it will make much difference at this point though especially since you already flushed a bunch of 3.5 water and didn't get much for results.

Put up a pic if you can. That could be helpful.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Also, you med growers, make sure you have your plants tagged and readable this week. I talked to a couple more guys this week and GH was worse than I thought.

Here's how a buddy of mine put it that sums it up well:

Hey Big Island guys,

If what happened to us here this week happens to you there next week ya' got only yourselves to blame, because I'm gonna tell you what to do to get skipped over.

Green Harvest flew.

Remember when I said that the only way for the dispensaries to thrive is to step on us? Well, they did. Hard. This Green Harvest caught everybody with their pants down.

Don't you just hate to be right all the time?.... yea I know, it's a curse.

This is how it went. Pay attention. Learn from our losses.

If your plants are not tagged, there gone.
If you are even one over, there all gone.
If your numbers don't match, there all gone.
If they can't read the tag.....guess where they are..... that's right! there GONE!
If your not home,.... there may be gone.
Lastly, Lock it up. The cops are snoopy. They're twisting doorknobs to see what's inside.

Seriously, Off the top of my head I can name 10 grows that are no longer there. Down in Kihei on Thursday the cops were going door to door, while halfway down the street guys were running down the road, and over fences, with bales of fresh harvested weed flushed out in front of the choppers. If it was theirs or not I can't tell you.

Four or five choppers. Even the Coast Guard was up. Main actor in this play is the Black Puma. The Puma has the optics. It just hovers and checks out everything. Don't expect to hide shit in the shadows, it won't work. Ya gotta put something solid between the two. Behind the Puma are a Hughes 500 or two. Once the Puma spots something, the smaller Hughes sits on it until the ground crew gets there. They were running two, or even three ground crews.

You oldtimers remember what Green Harvest used to look like?

Yea, get ready for that.

Maui just lost maybe 15% of the product growing. Maybe more, because they didn't even bother to fly the jungles and canefields. They stuck to the Legal growers in residential neighborhoods. The fact that they were hovering right over houses didn't bother them. Usually it does.

Add to that we haven't had a good hard GH in two years added to the carnage. Of the 10 grows taken, two are in the fuck this noise category, they be done growing..... I doubt all but one will be able to get back to full steam quickly. The guys that got missed have heard about the guys that weren't, so they gonna put less in. Either way, the dispensary's have had their job done for them.

The flock has been sheared.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

Fucked up those cunts still WASTE that fucking money. Stupid fucks


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry for the growers on Maui and the BI that they're having to endure the hassles of GH. I don't expect choppers hovering over me and my lil' patch on Oahu.

When I've checked my pH after adding my nutes and then added pH Down it's always brought my nuted water down as expected before pouring it on the plants. I don't feel it's the pH Down. I'm gonna flush again today like crazy and see it more is better, at least to get the pH lower.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 27, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Also, you med growers, make sure you have your plants tagged and readable this week. I talked to a couple more guys this week and GH was worse than I thought.
> 
> Here's how a buddy of mine put it that sums it up well:
> 
> ...


Damn sounds worse then here. Maybe Im gonna rethink that move! Sorry for those farmers. Glad your still up though buddy


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Damn sounds worse then here. Maybe Im gonna rethink that move! Sorry for those farmers. Glad your still up though buddy


It's not bad enough for you to rethink moving (I think). Just have your numbers correct and tags labeled and hopefully you can be home to make sure they aren't pulling any funny stuff. I was watching them the whole time ready to video tape. The Puma hovered over my spot a few times, but they probably saw I had everything tagged up so I'm guessing they figured I wasn't worth their time. And the upside for the commercial guys that made it is supply took a hit soooo....

Also, I'm not sure how long they can keep this up. I don't think they have the funding to be running like this normally. Though they may spread out the harassment more instead of disproportionately picking on the Big Island.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucked up those cunts still WASTE that fucking money. Stupid fucks


Your eloquence to the situation is unrivaled my braddah


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 27, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> When I've checked my pH after adding my nutes and then added pH Down it's always brought my nuted water down as expected before pouring it on the plants. I don't feel it's the pH Down. I'm gonna flush again today like crazy and see it more is better, at least to get the pH lower.


I think a picture of what is going on would be beneficial. I would get the plant out of coco and repot it into some good soil. Soil is a lot more forgiving than coco.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Your eloquence to the situation is unrivaled my braddah


Not much on the eloquence when stupidity is blatant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

Pisses in my cheerios hearing this shit still happening


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 27, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I think a picture of what is going on would be beneficial. I would get the plant out of coco and repot it into some good soil. Soil is a lot more forgiving than coco.



I'm afraid the droopy one is a goner. There's also a pic showing my LST with balloon trick on one of the other girls. They (the soil mix) both look OK, but I ran a half gallon of 6.2 pH water thru them and the runoff showed 7.6
I then ran a gallon of 5 pH thru each with runoff still 7.6
I then ran a gallon of 3.7 pH thru each with runoff at 7.4
It's dropping slowly but as long as they're healthy looking I don't want to rock the boat too much. I'mm come back in a coupla days and try to renute them but on a much lower level than I've been doing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

I am in soil. Never in my life have I checked PH. Yeah, never


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like overwatering or root rot and probably not gonna bounce back at this stage. I don't use a ph meter, so I can't offer any advice regarding flushing with very acidic water but to me it sounds like way to much water was being given to the plant.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jun 27, 2016)

With all the flushing it's ready for a swim meet. I might try to re-pot it in some ocean/forest and see if it can recover but my hopes are low. Here's a pic of it in it's better days right before the bottom fell out. It's the one in the middle.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Gang,
No GH yet today in Puna.
Alojahs


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 1, 2016)

SurfdOut said:


> Hi Gang,
> No GH yet today in Puna.
> Alojahs
> View attachment 3719035 View attachment 3719036


Howzit Surfd? Nice to have you swing by and your greenhouse is looking supah rad! What are the tall ones in the back right of the first pic? They have the kind of structure I like the most.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 1, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> With all the flushing it's ready for a swim meet. I might try to re-pot it in some ocean/forest and see if it can recover but my hopes are low. Here's a pic of it in it's better days right before the bottom fell out. It's the one in the middle.


I'm assuming that plant is no more. Did you check the roots after you pulled it? Maybe it was root aphids? Or some kind of root rot like waterproof808 said.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jul 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm assuming that plant is no more. Did you check the roots after you pulled it? Maybe it was root aphids? Or some kind of root rot like waterproof808 said.



I haven't pulled the JillyBean yet tho it's gone. Actually I'm having too much fun watching the others flower. I will be checking the lost one to see if I can learn about my mistake. A couple of weeks ago I was trimming the JillyBean and accidentally cut a small branch. I think it's gonna take as a clone so all is not totally lost with that plant. 
Thanks for following up. You guys do some wonderful growing and it's inspiring.


----------



## guido420 (Jul 8, 2016)

Sorry about the GH guys...that sux. Back in So Oregon they restricted activity to right before and during harvest. Sucked.

Any way... here is the latest project update. Strain Testing for ShortStuff Seeds and a pair for MidweekSong...


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 8, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Sorry about the GH guys...that sux. Back in So Oregon they restricted activity to right before and during harvest. Sucked.
> 
> Any way... here is the latest project update. Strain Testing for ShortStuff Seeds and a pair for MidweekSong...
> 
> View attachment 3727277


Looking good guido! 

Sounds like the light dep guys could have a hayday in Oregon if enforcement only ran in the fall so there's that option if you need some extra meds. Though if I was in Oregon I'd probably go the legal route for commercial. I have some friends over there who got permitted to grow an unlimited amount of plants. I didn't know they had that until my friends told me. That would be pretty rad to just plant whenever and however much you felt like.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> That would be pretty rad to just plant whenever and however much you felt like.


I do that but I am limited by size hahahaha, yeah I wish the unlimited space too


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I do that but I am limited by size hahahaha, yeah I wish the unlimited space too


Ha ha, we should team up. I have the virtually unlimited space. Time is my biggest limit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, we should team up. I have the virtually unlimited space. Time is my biggest limit.


Hey I thought time would fuck me too (re: rainy season), but I started seedling about the time the shit started and they are some hearty and hardy little mofos!!!! No issues taking 60 mph winds and getting dumped on


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey I thought time would fuck me too (re: rainy season), but I started seedling about the time the shit started and they are some hearty and hardy little mofos!!!! No issues taking 60 mph winds and getting dumped on


I hope 60 mph winds aren't the norm, 60 mph is pretty crazy. How much rain do you get there on average. Last year we got 91" where I live. Where I used to live on the Big Island averaged 160" to 186" a year: Upper Puna..., it ain't for sissies and you better know how to swim, ha ha.


----------



## guido420 (Jul 9, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good guido!
> 
> Sounds like the light dep guys could have a hayday in Oregon if enforcement only ran in the fall so there's that option if you need some extra meds. Though if I was in Oregon I'd probably go the legal route for commercial. I have some friends over there who got permitted to grow an unlimited amount of plants. I didn't know they had that until my friends told me. That would be pretty rad to just plant whenever and however much you felt like.


Yeah the LD stuff was really catching on for two reasons. Hoop house for privacy, LD for up to three crops a season.

The revelation of technology hit when the google maps refresh hit in 2014....Everyones crops were there.LOL I warned the guys about big brother. Now they listen to Guido. 

How many grows can you find if you google mapped your neighborhood in satellite view.... If you can see it on google....bet big brother can see it with their scheduled flyovers.

Peace


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I hope 60 mph winds aren't the norm, 60 mph is pretty crazy. How much rain do you get there on average. Last year we got 91" where I live. Where I used to live on the Big Island averaged 160" to 186" a year: Upper Puna..., it ain't for sissies and you better know how to swim, ha ha.


Its not uncommon for it to come out of nowhere and dump 4" in 30-60 minutes. Yes winds are typically ranging 40-60 knots for 3 months. 

16 seedlings standing up like champs , should be strong bunch


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jul 9, 2016)

Got a JillyBean clone that's been outside as fast as she could handle the sun and wind. She's about 10" high and flowering. I don't have a grow setup inside for gallon pots so trying to put her back into vet probably won't go. What should I do with her? She's just growing and vegging away. Maybe I'll get one bud. Ah, the learning curve of a newby.

The other two are into week 2 of flowering. I'll update on that later.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Maui Wowie:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Maui Wowie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one!!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2016)

guido420 said:


> Yeah the LD stuff was really catching on for two reasons. Hoop house for privacy, LD for up to three crops a season.
> 
> The revelation of technology hit when the google maps refresh hit in 2014....Everyones crops were there.LOL I warned the guys about big brother. Now they listen to Guido.
> 
> ...


I've cruised around on Google Maps before looking over the hills near some of the towns in Humboldt. It's pretty fun finding all the different ganja farms. 

Obviously hoop house/greenhouses keep the plants out of sight, but I assume I know what's in there when it's some farm out in the middle of nowhere. They better watch out because dabrick is spocking dem guys out, ha ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Got a JillyBean clone that's been outside as fast as she could handle the sun and wind. She's about 10" high and flowering. I don't have a grow setup inside for gallon pots so trying to put her back into vet probably won't go. What should I do with her? She's just growing and vegging away. Maybe I'll get one bud. Ah, the learning curve of a newby.
> 
> The other two are into week 2 of flowering. I'll update on that later.


If you can rig some light bulb up outside that will keep her in veg.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its not uncommon for it to come out of nowhere and dump 4" in 30-60 minutes. Yes winds are typically ranging 40-60 knots for 3 months.
> 
> 16 seedlings standing up like champs , should be strong bunch


DANG BRAH! We can get some crazy wind, but it doesn't last for 3 months. They just come with every near miss of a hurricane and the random tropical storm.

We get some good rain too, but it doesn't come down in 4" buckets within half an hour usually, though upper Puna got 32" or 36" in 24 hours once which is hardly even believable. There's a sign somewhere at Volcanoes National Park that said that. I wasn't there then, but friends of mine said it was crazy.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Maui Wowie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mo! Are you going to up-pot that one? She's looking pretty big already; if she got some room to stretch out her feet you better WATCH OUT! She'll go all Hulk and end up smoking you! That would be a sad way to be the first person to die from cannabis, ha ha


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Dilemma on the east side of the BI Hawaii!!

Please help - any ideas are quite welcome!! 

I have female photoperiod plants ready for harvest. But, (long story short) for the next 3 weeks, I'm going to be unable to tend to them. Considering our humidity here runs between 60-90% usually, my harvest takes FOREVER to dry, about 2-3 weeks. I hang them in my bathroom by limbs, upside down, usually with a fan and open window. I'm thinking the thing to do is to harvest the last day I am available, and hang to dry with an open window but no fan. I live near the ocean and we generally have good winds off the water daily. What do you all think of leaving them to hang this way for 3 weeks, with the average daily Humidity around 60-70%, without any way to check on them??? I realize it's not ideal, but I have no other ideas. Anyone have any other ideas? I appreciate any and all help!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2016)

My uncle would hang them on sheets in a goat shed with a tin roof. We were up in Makawao and it got hot in the day and cold at night. Had a nice cure.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd suggest trusting a close friend to tend them. If they run into trouble while you're gone your whole crop might be toast.

I'm proud to announce that I was in the market for a dehumidifier. Found one at a garage sale for $10. Cleaned up nicely.


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 11, 2016)

PakaloloPrincess1 said:


> Dilemma on the east side of the BI Hawaii!!
> 
> Please help - any ideas are quite welcome!!
> 
> I have female photoperiod plants ready for harvest. But, (long story short) for the next 3 weeks, I'm going to be unable to tend to them. Considering our humidity here runs between 60-90% usually, my harvest takes FOREVER to dry, about 2-3 weeks. I hang them in my bathroom by limbs, upside down, usually with a fan and open window. I'm thinking the thing to do is to harvest the last day I am available, and hang to dry with an open window but no fan. I live near the ocean and we generally have good winds off the water daily. What do you all think of leaving them to hang this way for 3 weeks, with the average daily Humidity around 60-70%, without any way to check on them??? I realize it's not ideal, but I have no other ideas. Anyone have any other ideas? I appreciate any and all help!



I hit and miss on my drying because of the weather at times, so I can't really help. But I did get this picture in my mind of some old cartoon of some Cat or something, just following its nose to the wavering billowing path of what would be your great smelling plants through your open window.
Just something to think about, depending on any onshore winds and your neighbors... or lack thereof.
Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 12, 2016)

PakaloloPrincess1 said:


> Dilemma on the east side of the BI Hawaii!!
> 
> Please help - any ideas are quite welcome!!
> 
> I have female photoperiod plants ready for harvest. But, (long story short) for the next 3 weeks, I'm going to be unable to tend to them. Considering our humidity here runs between 60-90% usually, my harvest takes FOREVER to dry, about 2-3 weeks. I hang them in my bathroom by limbs, upside down, usually with a fan and open window. I'm thinking the thing to do is to harvest the last day I am available, and hang to dry with an open window but no fan. I live near the ocean and we generally have good winds off the water daily. What do you all think of leaving them to hang this way for 3 weeks, with the average daily Humidity around 60-70%, without any way to check on them??? I realize it's not ideal, but I have no other ideas. Anyone have any other ideas? I appreciate any and all help!


I definitely wouldn't leave them hanging while you're gone without a good fan giving good air movement. Good air flow will help ensure that your harvest won't be a fungal colony by the time you get back. Leaving your window open or not is up to you, but keep the fan(s) going either way.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 12, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> I'd suggest trusting a close friend to tend them. If they run into trouble while you're gone your whole crop might be toast.
> 
> I'm proud to announce that I was in the market for a dehumidifier. Found one at a garage sale for $10. Cleaned up nicely.


Nice score. I bought a dehumidifier during the winter and it helped a lot and the A/C in my dry room didn't have to run as much either. I just bought a humidifier oddly enough. I never thought I'd need one, but the A/C has been running a lot with the heat of summer and the humidity is lower so it was getting down to the 40%RH range. It's all dialed in now though. I didn't get nearly as good of a deal as you though.


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (Jul 12, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> I hit and miss on my drying because of the weather at times, so I can't really help. But I did get this picture in my mind of some old cartoon of some Cat or something, just following its nose to the wavering billowing path of what would be your great smelling plants through your open window.
> Just something to think about, depending on any onshore winds and your neighbors... or lack thereof.
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.



Thank you, mmjmon, I will keep that in mind. But my neighbors are used to my medication growing, and they don't mind the smell!


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (Jul 12, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I definitely wouldn't leave them hanging while you're gone without a good fan giving good air movement. Good air flow will help ensure that your harvest won't be a fungal colony by the time you get back. Leaving your window open or not is up to you, but keep the fan(s) going either way.



Thank you, Rikdabrick! That was one of the things I was wondering about. I will leave a fan on.


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (Jul 12, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> I'd suggest trusting a close friend to tend them. If they run into trouble while you're gone your whole crop might be toast.
> 
> I'm proud to announce that I was in the market for a dehumidifier. Found one at a garage sale for $10. Cleaned up nicely.



I don't know anyone who can tend to them, hotpotato8. That's the problem. But, I have some backup in case I lose the whole harvest - although I'd definitely be very upset if it happened!


----------



## PakaloloPrincess1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My uncle would hang them on sheets in a goat shed with a tin roof. We were up in Makawao and it got hot in the day and cold at night. Had a nice cure.




Thank you, Mohican! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2016)

Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze #2:




Maui Wowie anatomy:




Still no clue which way it is going to go.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jul 12, 2016)

Those are some strong stems on the Maui.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Damn Mo, pretty barren parts wise lol. I hate strains like that, but most sativas are like that huh?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

The GTH#1 is a tight bush and is already getting frosty!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn Mo, pretty barren parts wise lol. I hate strains like that, but most sativas are like that huh?


It depends @Smidge34 some more full than others


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

It is still early too. They always fill in nicely in the end:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 20, 2016)

what sup Hawaii!! i just joined the forum and am stoked to learn from udder guys that live in my zone. I been growing for a while but there is endless info that i would love to absorb. My first question will be about powdery mildew. I have had great success with green cure both as a preventative measure and a contact killer. Just wondering if anyone from Hawaii has found a killer technique or spray mixture that works well for them. Mahaloz......sorry if this topic has been covered many times already....hehehe


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 20, 2016)

organic of course so nothing like eagle 20


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 22, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> what sup Hawaii!! i just joined the forum and am stoked to learn from udder guys that live in my zone. I been growing for a while but there is endless info that i would love to absorb. My first question will be about powdery mildew. I have had great success with green cure both as a preventative measure and a contact killer. Just wondering if anyone from Hawaii has found a killer technique or spray mixture that works well for them. Mahaloz......sorry if this topic has been covered many times already....hehehe


Hey howzit? Sorry for the slow reply. Hopefully you checked Google for this answer and didn't wait for an answer. I just got some powdery mildew for the first time during the last couple weeks. It was really hot and humid with no wind. So, obviously I'm not an expert on this and had to look up some info on this too. Here's some of the things I found:


Make a solution of 2 teaspoons organic apple cider vinegar per quart of water. Spray on the plants to eliminate and/or prevent mildew growth.
Add ½ teaspoon baking soda per quart of water. Spray.
Oil sprays consisting of neem oil, sesame oil or fish oil work on powdery mildew as it does on many fungal diseases.
Milk sprays have been very effective in eliminating powdery mildew. Combine 40% milk with 60% water. The milk’s protein acts with the sun to create a natural antiseptic, killing mildew as the result. Milk sprays should be applied in bright light every ten days as a preventative measure. This method can be employed to resist mildew on any garden plant.

Cinnamon oil, garlic oil, coriander oil, clove oil, jojoba oil, cottonseed oil sprays.
Applications containing copper, available at any garden center.
Hydrogen peroxide added to water (1 tablespoon per gallon) oxidizes the fungus cell walls, killing it.
Limonene (oils extracted from citrus rinds) mixed with water at the rate of one teaspoon per pint offers fungicidal properties and will aid in control, but not eradication.
Sulfur burners as a means of control. Stay out of the area when using this treatment as it can cause respiratory inflammation in humans. Follow directions and wipe down all walls and windows when completed to remove any residue.
Also Mandala Seeds website says lecithin sprays, and baking soda sprays and garlic extract, but didn't give ratio instructions. Potassium bicarbonate is supposed to work too. And I'm pretty sure a guy I know sprays kombucha on his plants to fight powdery mildew. He also said kombucha is one of the best things you can spray on your plants in general and that guy can grow some super healthy trees so I tend to believe what he says. 

I don't think I would necessarily endorse all of these, but it's what I found with a quick search

I've used milk sprays for powdery mildew on my pumpkins, cucumbers and something else that is prone to powdery mildew, but I can't remember what it is right now. The milk spray works, but I think I was mixing it 2 parts water to 1 part milk so a little less than the above ratio recommendations and it was working good. I think I'd try the vinegar spray before milk though. I'm not sure I want to spray milk on my plants.

Anyway, let us know how it goes and what you decided to try.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey howzit? Sorry for the slow reply. Hopefully you checked Google for this answer and didn't wait for an answer. I just got some powdery mildew for the first time during the last couple weeks. It was really hot and humid with no wind. So, obviously I'm not an expert on this and had to look up some info on this too. Here's some of the things I found:
> 
> 
> Make a solution of 2 teaspoons organic apple cider vinegar per quart of water. Spray on the plants to eliminate and/or prevent mildew growth.
> ...


lemon water works too. change of ph is all thats required (thats what the milk does)


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 22, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey howzit? Sorry for the slow reply. Hopefully you checked Google for this answer and didn't wait for an answer. I just got some powdery mildew for the first time during the last couple weeks. It was really hot and humid with no wind. So, obviously I'm not an expert on this and had to look up some info on this too. Here's some of the things I found:
> 
> 
> Make a solution of 2 teaspoons organic apple cider vinegar per quart of water. Spray on the plants to eliminate and/or prevent mildew growth.
> ...





Vnsmkr said:


> lemon water works too. change of ph is all thats required (thats what the milk does)



Thanks. I've not heard of the lemon water or the apple cider vinegar mixes...that I remember anyway... I wanted to answer but really haven't found a way to totally get rid of it with all the plants in the yard that have it. I've started to spray neem oil as directed on the bottle as a preventative, and I've not had it for a couple of grows now. 

All these storms lining up will be the test I guess.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lemon water works too. change of ph is all thats required (thats what the milk does)


Good info. I've got some stuff that's supposed to work on powdery mildew and bugs and it's just citric acid and yeast so that makes sense. 

I think the milk also gets bacteria to colonize on the plant that also eats PM if I remember correctly. Probably a similar effect to what the yeast does in the product I have.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

Keep the air moving and its not such an issue.....


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Keep the air moving and its not such an issue.....


+1. That and controlling temperature swings if possible.

Funny thing, if I keep plants outside in full sun they never get any PM but if I have to put them in the greenhouse to finish up without getting rained on they will sometimes get pm even with a fan, but usually minor enough to remove or wipe off by hand until harvest. 

I need to do something about exhausting hot air during the day so the temps don't get too high. 

P.s. The DEA chopper has been flying BI this week but no reports of ground crews doing any compliance checks.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 25, 2016)

yeah boys!! mahalo for the replies. green cure is mean when it comes to pm i was just wondering about home remedies like the lemon juice and the vinegar kine stuff. If you get pm use green cure and apply once a week and that shit will be under control. I'm gonna post pics of my greenhouse grow soon......i get DJ original blueberry, Bubblicious from nirvana, original sour diesel, skunk #1 from sam the skunk man, tangie and sour banana sherbet from crockett. Everything is poppin and budding up nice. Alohazzzzzzz


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> yeah boys!! mahalo for the replies. green cure is mean when it comes to pm i was just wondering about home remedies like the lemon juice and the vinegar kine stuff. If you get pm use green cure and apply once a week and that shit will be under control. I'm gonna post pics of my greenhouse grow soon......i get DJ original blueberry, Bubblicious from nirvana, original sour diesel, skunk #1 from sam the skunk man, tangie and sour banana sherbet from crockett. Everything is poppin and budding up nice. Alohazzzzzzz


Right on, I'm looking forward to seeing your greenhouse. It sounds like you have a nice selection there.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Keep the air moving and its not such an issue.....


I almost went and bought some fans for my little greenhouse during the couple hot humid weeks. I didn't though and I think the tradewinds are going to be back on track for awhile.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> yeah boys!! mahalo for the replies. green cure is mean when it comes to pm i was just wondering about home remedies like the lemon juice and the vinegar kine stuff. If you get pm use green cure and apply once a week and that shit will be under control. I'm gonna post pics of my greenhouse grow soon......i get DJ original blueberry, Bubblicious from nirvana, original sour diesel, skunk #1 from sam the skunk man, tangie and sour banana sherbet from crockett. Everything is poppin and budding up nice. Alohazzzzzzz


Ill take some original sour d and skunkman sam skunk#1. May I ask where you got those? Nice selection


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I almost went and bought some fans for my little greenhouse during the couple hot humid weeks. I didn't though and I think the tradewinds are going to be back on track for awhile.


Same here. Rainy season brought the wind with it. Dead calm here for months and now its breezy as fuck. Making the stems strong....


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jul 28, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> yeah boys!! mahalo for the replies. green cure is mean when it comes to pm i was just wondering about home remedies like the lemon juice and the vinegar kine stuff. If you get pm use green cure and apply once a week and that shit will be under control. I'm gonna post pics of my greenhouse grow soon......i get DJ original blueberry, Bubblicious from nirvana, original sour diesel, skunk #1 from sam the skunk man, tangie and sour banana sherbet from crockett. Everything is poppin and budding up nice. Alohazzzzzzz



And I'm interested in locating the Tangie seeds by Crockett.

Just spent a fun week in Portland. Buying is easy but smoking in public is a no no. Tough when we were staying in Hotels. Tried lots of edibles. A good buzz but no solid head high. Just mood elvation. Also went to a cannabis fair last Sunday and got a lot of free samples. About 30 booths with an area in the corner where you could light up. Very friendly people but of course they were vendors selling their wares.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2016)

Daughter is visiting from Maui and brought me a gift:



Goes good with this:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Wazzup braddahs? I'm in the home stretch of moving to a different property. I wish I could never have to do this again, but that's not reality. 

Anyway, over on icmag, SurfdOut said GH is flying windward Oahu today and that means they'll probably be there at least a few days so if you have friends over there hit them up on the coconut wireless to give them a heads-up. And everybody should make sure their plants are tagged and legible. Stay safe braddahs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Wazzup braddahs? I'm in the home stretch of moving to a different property. I wish I could never have to do this again, but that's not reality.
> 
> Anyway, over on icmag, SurfdOut said GH is flying windward Oahu today and that means they'll probably be there at least a few days so if you have friends over there hit them up on the coconut wireless to give them a heads-up. And everybody should make sure their plants are tagged and legible. Stay safe braddahs


Fukn hell dude, hate moving. Hate that shit for you!!!


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mahalo for the heads up. I heard them buzzing around this afternoon but they didn't hover. My 3 plants probably aren't worth the hassle, but they're tagged properly.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fukn hell dude, hate moving. Hate that shit for you!!!


Thanks, I can feel your moral suport engulfing me like the fogs of San Francisco! I feel like I'm rising up on wings like eagles! The rest of this move should be a breeze now! Your enthusiasm has lit a fire in my soul! Thank you good sir and kudos to you! Ha ha, and I have a strong dislike for it myself


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Daughter is visiting from Maui and brought me a gift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Maui Wowie is looking good Mo!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 3, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Mahalo for the heads up. I heard them buzzing around this afternoon but they didn't hover. My 3 plants probably aren't worth the hassle, but they're tagged properly.


Did you see how many were flying?

And I agree with you, I highly doubt they'll mess with you over 3 plants, unless maybe they were trees and still it doesn't matter if they're tagged properly. 

And your Oregon trip sounded cool. I wouldn't mind checking out a legal state just for kicks even though there's plenty of places here that you'd think it was legal (including smoking in some public places) if you didn't know better. Or I'll just hang out here until it's legal, that's more likely, ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks, I can feel your moral suport engulfing me like the fogs of San Francisco! I feel like I'm rising up on wings like eagles! The rest of this move should be a breeze now! Your enthusiasm has lit a fire in my soul! Thank you good sir and kudos to you! Ha ha, and I have a strong dislike for it myself


Laughing my ass off, sorry brah. I hope everything finishes up well for you, dear sir


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 3, 2016)

To me, it's kinda like Prohibition being over. I had my first toke in 1970. Now 46 years later I could walk into a store and buy pot legally. It felt strange but very enlightening. Even if I couldn't smoke in public it is a start in the right direction.

BTW, at the Cannabis Fair I saw Jorge Cervantes sitting at a table pushing his book a Marijuana Encyclopedia. I'd gotten a lot of info from his You Tube videos about growing and it was a treat to shake his hand and thank him for his efforts. Now I wished I'd picked his brain about growing in tropical areas.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

LMAO Jorge Cervantez.....No offense bud, but there's much more experience on here (@rikdabrick @Mohican ) than Jorge can ever dream of. Get into some of that local knowledge, forget about jorge. Tropical area, what specifically would you like to know?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tropical area, what specifically would you like to know?



I'm a first time grower, looking for anything that spells 'success from seed to smoke'. I knew next to nothing and I'm still gonna be a Newbie for quite awhile. Jorge has written a book about growing pot as well as had a column in High Times so I don't think I'll laugh at him. Plus, he was easy to recognize.

Tropical area.......... I'm growing outdoors in 5 gal pots once the plants went into veg. I'm curious as to what strains are best for tropical and which are mildew and mold resistant. I've battled leaf miners since putting the plants outside, using Neem oil spray. I bring then into direct sun till late in the day and then move them under the eave of the house to keep rainwater off them.

Currently they're in week 5 of flower. I've topped them twice and LST'd them to keep them around 2 feet but bushy. The pic is at week 3. Now they're filling in nicely and I'm giving them more blooming nutes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

In the first page of my thread (link in signature) there is a list of seeds I am running. You could say I have some tropical experience being over in Viet Nam. Also @rikdabrick prolly has a list around here somewhere too and he's right next to you (Hawaii) in comparison.

All strains will get mold-mildew under the worst conditions. Its not a guarantee you wont get either so you have to defend against as best possible.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanx. I really appreciate all the help I get. I stated my first grow with Jack the Ripper, Jilly Bean and the freebie Bingo Pajama. I lost the Jillybean but I had gotten a clone before its demise and it immediately went into flower once I put it outside in a 1 gallon pot. (see photo) I didn't expect it to flower so soon but it's looking good for having just a single stem. Maybe I'll get a coupla grams off it.

I brought back several more seed varieties, including White Widow from Portland. Sadly I'll be unable to pop more seeds till November.

Ever tried Tangie ? I read it's a good tastin' smoke.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2016)

Find out what the outdoor Oregon guys are running. They see their fair of shitty weather in the fall. Wish more seed co's had outdoor breeding programs, indoor breeding kinda takes selecting for mold/pest resistance out of the equation


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope never tried Tangie


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2016)

i tried some Sour Tangie BHO from a club in Oregon and it was the best tasting concentrate I have ever tried. I've been asking my buddy that lives up there to keep an eye out when it drops again because the taste is unreal. Have a pack of the seeds somewhere too


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2016)

Green Crack, Skunk, any sativa...


----------



## guido420 (Aug 3, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Find out what the outdoor Oregon guys are running. They see their fair of shitty weather in the fall. Wish more seed co's had outdoor breeding programs, indoor breeding kinda takes selecting for mold/pest resistance out of the equation


This former Oregon guy and now Hawaii guy..
SM-90 ..By nutrilife.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nope never tried Tangie



Post #198, page 10 of your SE Rooftop thread you've got a pic of Tangie seeds. Gonna take awhile to get through the whole thread but I'm loving your pics. Plants, scenes, landscapes, all sweet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Post #198, page 10 of your SE Rooftop thread you've got a pic of Tangie seeds. Gonna take awhile to get through the whole thread but I'm loving your pics. Plants, scenes, landscapes, all sweet.


Those are not Tangie...I dont have any DNA seeds.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks on the thread. Karma 24k White Gold isnt Tangie.....


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 5, 2016)

Green Harvest working on the Big Island yesterday. Yellow chopper dropping guys off and hauling out bundles of plants. Stay safe


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

If you van get your hands on snowhighs sativa's, landraces even from those stables are worthy of some love imho.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Green Harvest working on the Big Island yesterday. Yellow chopper dropping guys off and hauling out bundles of plants. Stay safe


Fuckwits man. Still wasting goddamn money. Stupid fucks


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 8, 2016)

Some Blueberry Trichomes


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 8, 2016)

I could use some hawaiian sun beams wowie man. Nice trichs


----------



## guido420 (Aug 10, 2016)

Here's my Short Stuff strain test update. Week 9 day 2 from seed. Super Cali Haze x (Sativa x AK47).


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey what's up fellow Hawaiian growers. I have been growing off and on for 25 years and never seen branches rot where it comes out of the main stalk. Six weeks into flowering. Genetic or bugs? Anyone have any clue? Mahalo for any manao


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 10, 2016)

Here's a close up of what they call Kryptonite from Amsterdam Seed co. Here's two different phenos. The second one is getting the stem rot


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 10, 2016)

Happens to me sometimes, some kind of fungus. I have been able to halt it with sulfur which is a fungicide. Nice nugs.


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 10, 2016)

Nugs808 said:


> Hey what's up fellow Hawaiian growers. I have been growing off and on for 25 years and never seen branches rot where it comes out of the main stalk. Six weeks into flowering. Genetic or bugs? Anyone have any clue? Mahalo for any manao


I get it quite a bit, but don't know what it is exactly.


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 11, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Happens to me sometimes, some kind of fungus. I have been able to halt it with sulfur which is a fungicide. Nice nugs.


Thanks for the reply, too late in flower for anything but next round maybe Em1 more frequently might be helpful.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 11, 2016)

I mix the sulfur powder into some non-toxic acrylic paint and paint it on the affected areas. It's pretty target specific when done this way. 

Got the idea from Gene of Aficionado seeds who uses a grafting paint mixed with sulfur powder and paints it on all his trunks to protect them when they split from growing so fast up in Nor Cal.


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 11, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I mix the sulfur powder into some non-toxic acrylic paint and paint it on the affected areas. It's pretty target specific when done this way.
> 
> Got the idea from Gene of Aficionado seeds who uses a grafting paint mixed with sulfur powder and paints it on all his trunks to protect them when they split from growing so fast up in Nor Cal.


Nice! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent my daughter home with a nice selection of seeds!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Sent my daughter home with a nice selection of seeds!


AWESOME!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I mix the sulfur powder into some non-toxic acrylic paint and paint it on the affected areas. It's pretty target specific when done this way.
> 
> Got the idea from Gene of Aficionado seeds who uses a grafting paint mixed with sulfur powder and paints it on all his trunks to protect them when they split from growing so fast up in Nor Cal.


That's a SUPAH good tip there!


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 14, 2016)

My Jack the Ripper is about 2 weeks away from harvest. Should I start flushing it ? I was gonna start with about 10 gallons of pH'd RO water, a coupla dousings.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> My Jack the Ripper is about 2 weeks away from harvest. Should I start flushing it ? I was gonna start with about 10 gallons of pH'd RO water, a coupla dousings.


What kind of media and feed are you using? And do you want to throw up a couple pics to get a second opinion on ripeness? A lot of people cut early in my opinion.


----------



## guido420 (Aug 14, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> My Jack the Ripper is about 2 weeks away from harvest. Should I start flushing it ? I was gonna start with about 10 gallons of pH'd RO water, a coupla dousings.


I am at the same place on my Super Cali girls I am testing. This week they are getting RO water with MASSIVE, SourDee, and a little calMag as I am in coco. Next week just water.

For the final cut I am thinking of trying the boiling water flush on last day. RM3 and his crew seem to like it. I will see how it goes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Flushing is bullshit. Plants do not get "flushed". Only thing you are doing is flushing water through the medium. Plants uptake what they need not what you put to them....Drop your feeding down if you want if you think that makes a difference but plants dont "flush"


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm using Fox Farms ocean/forest with Silica, CalMag, GH Micro, Grow, KoolBloom and Molasses. The pistils are about 50/50 white/amber now. This pic is a few days ago. Last I looked the tricomes were still clear.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Flushing is bullshit. Plants do not get "flushed". Only thing you are doing is flushing water through the medium. Plants uptake what they need not what you put to them....Drop your feeding down if you want if you think that makes a difference but plants dont "flush"



I thought the idea of flushing was to clear the soil of nutrients to improve taste. No?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow, You definitely forego my mantra of KISS=keep it simple stupid. Mine get water, water and molasses, water and aloe, water and coconut water.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> I thought the idea of flushing was to clear the soil of nutrients to improve taste. No?


Ughhhh the taste is already in the cannabis...how is clearing the soil (of something already finished) going to affect the taste? Just think about it...Plants dont work like that


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wow, You definitely forego my mantra of KISS=keep it simple stupid. Mine get water, water and molasses, water and aloe, water and coconut water.



I admit to watching too many You Tube videos where someone is always telling me something different. You're a seasoned grower and know how to keep it simple. I'm a susceptible newbie, but ahhh the smell coming off those girls !!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 14, 2016)

guido420 said:


> I am at the same place on my Super Cali girls I am testing. This week they are getting RO water with MASSIVE, SourDee, and a little calMag as I am in coco. Next week just water.
> 
> For the final cut I am thinking of trying the boiling water flush on last day. RM3 and his crew seem to like it. I will see how it goes.


Works pretty good for speeding up the cure. I've only done it once though


----------



## guido420 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hmm. It also depends on the nutes used. Organic I would agree with water, molasses water, water. However, am using soil less, and do notice a difference when not flushing. My 2cents.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

I didnt notice any difference when organic or synthetic as fuck ^. Drop you feeding down to 1/3 of level for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Plants don't get flushed my friend. They don't uptake like that.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

@AlphaPhase would you like to chime in and tell what you feed your plants throughout their whole life cycle? Re: flushing


----------



## guido420 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I didnt notice anything ^. Drop you feeding down to 1/3 of level for the 2 weeks


Next grow...I will. V man. Always up for new adventures and new knowledge. The path is continual.

I am going to be doing the Anti-Snake Oil Grow. Powders versus "The Recipe". I have a bunch of beans from an unknown breeder to me. Okie Boy? Anyone heard of them here on the islands? No too hopeful, but they will work for side by side. its called Blender and I stopped counting the "x" between strain names. Probably just bag seed. But hey, they're free right.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 14, 2016)

@RM3 . Think he can explain. Not flushing for salt removal. The boiling water kills the root zone slowly and jump starts the fermentation curing phase


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> @RM3 . Think he can explain. Not flushing for salt removal. The boiling water kills the root zone slowly and jump starts the fermentation curing phase


Thats for faster cure, nothing to do with "flushing"


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> @RM3 . Think he can explain. Not flushing for salt removal. *The boiling water kills the root zone *slowly and jump starts the fermentation curing phase


Instantly not slowly


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 20, 2016)

animal cookies x chem4bc3


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> animal cookies x chem4bc3


That's looking good and nice picture. How's the smell?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> I'm using Fox Farms ocean/forest with Silica, CalMag, GH Micro, Grow, KoolBloom and Molasses. The pistils are about 50/50 white/amber now. This pic is a few days ago. Last I looked the tricomes were still clear.View attachment 3757361


I think you have more than two weeks from the time of that picture. If you can, put up another pic in about a week and we can get a better idea when you should chop.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 22, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I think you have more than two weeks from the time of that picture. If you can, put up another pic in about a week and we can get a better idea when you should chop.



Will do. I'm not quite at 50% brown pistils. Oh, but they're still swelling nicely.

I'm off island the middle of October. Do you think I can be done with drying/curing by then? In other words, will I be at a point where I can leave them in jars for 2 weeks by the middle of October?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe. How many weeks have they been flowering so far?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Depending on what length flower time is on that, you likely won't be done curing, but you should be dry by then I would think. Good enough to seal the jars up anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Im with Rik though, I would say at least 3-4 weeks more looking at calyxs. Lot of swelling to do yet


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 22, 2016)

I noted the first pistils in mid-June. That would make it at about 9 weeks.

I got alot of rain yesterday. I moved them under an umbrella to keep most of the water off. Now they're back out in the sun. Thankfully the trade winds help with pretty constant air circulation.

One plant has now got a starting growth of spider mites. Been spraying with a 20% milk in water solution.


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 22, 2016)

Howzit Hawaii growers! I hope everyone's having a good long season crop. I just harvested what they call "Kryptonite" a hybrid from Amsterdam seed co.. I gotta say I'm pretty impressed. Suppose to b high in thc and cbd. I grew two phenos, #1 pheno rock hard nugs which I harvested. # 2 pheno still going, fruitier and less dense.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> I noted the first pistils in mid-June. That would make it at about 9 weeks.
> 
> I got alot of rain yesterday. I moved them under an umbrella to keep most of the water off. Now they're back out in the sun. Thankfully the trade winds help with pretty constant air circulation.
> 
> One plant has now got a starting growth of spider mites. Been spraying with a 20% milk in water solution.


Were those first pistils in mid June only preflowers though because that doesnt look like its been full flowering for 9 weeks? Not sure what you think milk solution is going to do for mites, thats for PM. Better make sure those mites arent gaining on you. I use a mixture of garlic, cayenne pepper, & water spray for mites.


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 22, 2016)

Nugs808 said:


> Howzit Hawaii growers! I hope everyone's having a good long season crop. I just harvested what they call "Kryptonite" a hybrid from Amsterdam seed co.. I gotta say I'm pretty impressed. Suppose to b high in thc and cbd. I grew two phenos, #1 pheno rock hard nugs which I harvested. # 2 pheno still going, fruitier and less dense.


Hey nugs, is that your address on that sign?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 27, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I think you have more than two weeks from the time of that picture. If you can, put up another pic in about a week and we can get a better idea when you should chop.




Yeah, I know. Give it a coupla more weeks. The colas are still swelling. This is the Jack the Ripper.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> View attachment 3766727
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. Give it a coupla more weeks. The colas are still swelling. This is the Jack the Ripper. View attachment 3766726


Dang mang! That top pic is super crusty. You are doing really good, first grow or not. Those girls are looking awesome. I'm very impressed for this being your first grow. Keep doing what you're doing and hopefully you don't screw up the dry and cure because that would be a shame. Dry and curing can take some practice too so don't feel bad if you don't get it perfect.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 28, 2016)

Mahalo for the kind words. Probably like most growers I cheated and pulled a few popcorn buds off a lower branch that wasn't contributing to the colas. Hung 'em up 4 days and had a coupla tastes with my one hitter nail. Fairly smooth and a nice cerebral high that lasted a few hours. Maybe if I smoked a bone of the top bud once cured it would steal my face. We'll see. BTW luckily I'm a lightweight. Smoked Mexican on the mainland for 20 years but didn't smoke when I moved here 28 years ago. It doesn't take much. A coupla more weeks, a coupla more weeks. Ever had spider mites in late flower? My Bingo Pajamas is gettin' 'em. The Jack the Ripper has been fairly pest free 'cept for some leaf miners during veg.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> View attachment 3766727
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. Give it a coupla more weeks. The colas are still swelling. This is the Jack the Ripper. View attachment 3766726


Scissor hash!! It will be a good day when the time comes lol! Looking good, it trips me out how frosty outdoor island buds can get with such high humidity.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Scissor hash!! It will be a good day when the time comes lol! Looking good, it trips me out how frosty outdoor island buds can get with such high humidity.


As it is my first grow I didn't know they would have such a short veg time. Chalk it up to an almost constant 12/12.
I got sticky fingers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> As it is my first grow I didn't know they would have such a short veg time. Chalk it up to an almost constant 12/12.
> I got sticky fingers.


Yeah its the same here as you guys got there, pretty constant 12/12. If you want a longer veg time you need to supplement with some lights just to extend the daylight hours


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

Looking good though. Great job @hotpotato8


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> As it is my first grow I didn't know they would have such a short veg time. Chalk it up to an almost constant 12/12.
> I got sticky fingers.


Ah yes, gotta get the island strains if you don't want to supplement light. They're around you just gotta know a few people.
I know oahu has a batch of clones and gods gift beans that will veg all the way down to early october and takes the hawaiian sunlight without much stress, not bad for an indica dom. The strain has been around the islands since the 70's and adapted to our hours and environment.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ah yes, gotta get the island strains if you don't want to supplement light. They're around you just gotta know a few people.
> I know oahu has a batch of clones and gods gift beans that will veg all the way down to early october and takes the hawaiian sunlight without much stress. The strain has been around the islands since the 70's and adapted to our hours and environment.


The 2x Bodhi's Ive got going seem like the same as well, Synergy & Buddhas Hand. They are vegging away whilst the hybrids are full on flowering straight away


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The 2x Bodhi's Ive got going seem like the same as well, Synergy & Buddhas Hand. They are vegging away whilst the hybrids are full on flowering straight away


Hey thats good news for the outdoor short season growers!
I wonder if bodhi and his partners stabilized the beans with short season hours or something, or maybe you just got two special ladies lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Hey thats good news for the outdoor short season growers!
> I wonder if bodhi and his partners stabilized the beans with short season hours or something, or maybe you just got two special ladies lol


Well I know @rikdabrick runs alot of Bodhi. Could be a deciding factor?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I know @rikdabrick runs alot of Bodhi. Could be a deciding factor?


I haven't run a lot of Bodhi's strains, I just run a couple of his strains a lot, ha ha. I do keep up on Bodhi strain info too from here and Instagram. Anyway, you probably got a Lemon Thai leaning pheno on the Buddha's Hand which is most sativa and tropical bred. And on the Synergy maybe you just got some genotypic expression of some tropical sativa from your tropical environment from the Appalachia dad. I don't know, but Appalachia has quite a bit of sativa on the Green Crack side of it. That's where I would guess it would come from anyway; I don't think there's much in the Pine Queen that would bring out something that would be accustomed to tropical hours.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't run a lot of Bodhi's strains, I just run a couple of his strains a lot, ha ha. I do keep up on Bodhi strain info too from here and Instagram. Anyway, you probably got a Lemon Thai leaning pheno on the Buddha's Hand which is most sativa and tropical bred. And on the Synergy maybe you just got some genotypic expression of some tropical sativa from your tropical environment from the Appalachia dad. I don't know, but Appalachia has quite a bit of sativa on the Green Crack side of it. That's where I would guess it would come from anyway; I don't think there's much in the Pine Queen that would bring out something that would be accustomed to tropical hours.


Good info. I figured as much on the Buddhas Hand, and thats why I got it. I dont know much about the Synergy, but I can tell you I like its stature


----------



## ChefT808 (Aug 29, 2016)

First Hawaiian outdoor in my yard any suggestions?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't run a lot of Bodhi's strains, I just run a couple of his strains a lot, ha ha. I do keep up on Bodhi strain info too from here and Instagram. Anyway, you probably got a Lemon Thai leaning pheno on the Buddha's Hand which is most sativa and tropical bred. And on the Synergy maybe you just got some genotypic expression of some tropical sativa from your tropical environment from the Appalachia dad. I don't know, but Appalachia has quite a bit of sativa on the Green Crack side of it. That's where I would guess it would come from anyway; I don't think there's much in the Pine Queen that would bring out something that would be accustomed to tropical hours.


@rikdabrick the fucking Synergy is a herm! Motherfucker. First one I have ever had in my garden.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> First Hawaiian outdoor in my yard any suggestions?View attachment 3768786View attachment 3768787


Any suggestions for what? Looks fine


----------



## ChefT808 (Aug 29, 2016)

thanks man idk maybe I put it outside too early? I know we only got 12.5 hours of light and dropping. Maybe get 2 weeks of veg before it starts to flower? Keep ya posted


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 29, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> thanks man idk maybe I put it outside too early? I know we only got 12.5 hours of light and dropping. Maybe get 2 weeks of veg before it starts to flower? Keep ya posted


Putting it under any light source for 1 or 2 hours in the middle of the night will keep it in veg. plus it doesn't cost much at all, any decent light should do. Best way to veg outdoors in hawaii with very minimal electric cost.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 29, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Putting it under any light source for 1 or 2 hours in the middle of the night will keep it in veg. plus it doesn't cost much at all, any decent light should do. Best way to veg outdoors in hawaii with very minimal electric cost.


This plant was one of three plants vegged outdoor under a 2ft T5 with only 2 bulbs in it(an upgrade from a solar powered led light I had to manually turn on every night lol). It is Head high in a 7 gallon pot. Purple goji X (ogkb X wet dream.)


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> This plant was one of three plants vegged outdoor under a 2ft T5 with only 2 bulbs in it(an upgrade from a solar powered led light I had to manually turn on every night lol). It is Head high in a 7 gallon pot. Purple goji X (ogkb X wet dream.)


Hey looks like those tiny solar lamps did you good for the time being!


----------



## ChefT808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow nice bush lol. Trying to keep it short and squaty my parents probably don't want a tall tree lol. Good tip for when I get my own place


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @rikdabrick the fucking Synergy is a herm! Motherfucker. First one I have ever had in my garden.....


I read a report on Synergy at breedbay I think and have seen a couple mentions of it from people that grew it out. Apparently it's supposed to be pretty great. What do you have going on in the herm department? I get some nanners sometimes with my Sky Pipe #1 (renamed Andy Irons OG by one of my best patients) and I just keep up on it by cutting them out everyday. It's usually only a couple, if any, when the plant is almost finished flowering, but the ones that were finishing early summer with the daylight hours increasing were throwing out a bunch. I probably had to spend 1.5 hours a day plucking out nanners and I still think it's worth it. Pretty much all the strains I have are great in their own way and that's the one patients ask about regularly when I'm out. Sometimes it's just one of those things you have to put up with with dank genetics. But I don't know if I'd try to keep up if it was throwing out pollen sacks all over the place without a good reason for it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I read a report on Synergy at breedbay I think and have seen a couple mentions of it from people that grew it out. Apparently it's supposed to be pretty great. What do you have going on in the herm department? I get some nanners sometimes with my Sky Pipe #1 (renamed Andy Irons OG by one of my best patients) and I just keep up on it by cutting them out everyday. It's usually only a couple, if any, when the plant is almost finished flowering, but the ones that were finishing early summer with the daylight hours increasing were throwing out a bunch. I probably had to spend 1.5 hours a day plucking out nanners and I still think it's worth it. Pretty much all the strains I have are great in their own way and that's the one patients ask about regularly when I'm out. Sometimes it's just one of those things you have to put up with with dank genetics. But I don't know if I'd try to keep up if it was throwing out pollen sacks all over the place without a good reason for it.


It had pollen sacks on every flowering branch. I composted that fucker. I dont have time nor do I want to make time to pluck shite every day or week


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> This plant was one of three plants vegged outdoor under a 2ft T5 with only 2 bulbs in it(an upgrade from a solar powered led light I had to manually turn on every night lol). It is Head high in a 7 gallon pot. Purple goji X (ogkb X wet dream.)


Nice plant! I like the structure. Have you grown out that cross before? Are you going to keep it in the 7 gallon pot for flowering?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It had pollen sacks on every flowering branch. I composted that fucker. I dont have time nor do I want to make time to pluck shite every day or week


Good call. You'd make a fine breeder culling like that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

I hope one day I fit that mold. For now I'm happy with being a hard ass pollen chucker . Anything else I would let grow; no I wouldnt I lie; if its lagging I yank it too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

A few weeks or maybe a few months back someone asked me if I also yank seedlings I pay money for and my answer was yes I do. As a matter of fact I killed some today which were lagging behind their sisters.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hope one day I fit that mold. For now I'm happy with being a hard ass pollen chucker . Anything else I would let grow; no I wouldnt I lie; if its lagging I yank it too.


Das how braddah. I'm too soft. I let the runts stick around. I just give them a longer veg time, but I probably should yank them. Good thing I'm not aiming for breeder status. I just want to grow every strain that tickles my fancy. I probably only have to live to be like 500 years old or something like that at this rate or plant out every gulch and field in a 5 mile radius, ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Das how braddah. I'm too soft. I let the runts stick around. I just give them a longer veg time, but I probably should yank them. Good thing I'm not aiming for breeder status. I just want to grow every strain that tickles my fancy. I probably only have to live to be like 500 years old or something like that at this rate or plant out every gulch and field in a 5 mile radius, ha ha.


I'm not necessarily aiming for breeder status but I have so many seeds, like you, I would have to live to 500 to grow them all, so trying to find the best of the best, to smoke (what else is there?)


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm not necessarily aiming for breeder status but I have so many seeds, like you, I would have to live to 500 to grow them all, so trying to find the best of the best, to smoke (what else is there?)


In the search for dankest of the dank all day errry day, ha ha. I'm off to do some studying. Hopefully by the end of the week I'm going to be applying for a part time job doing soil Rx's for an pretty well known agronomist's office. The money is pretty good and soil sciencs is one of my hobbies. Have a good day braddah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> In the search for dankest of the dank all day errry day, ha ha. I'm off to do some studying. Hopefully by the end of the week I'm going to be applying for a part time job doing soil Rx's for an pretty well known agronomist office. The money is pretty good and soil science is one hobbies. Have a good day braddah


Cool deal on the new job bro. Great to play with something you love. Im still on the hunt here ffs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey @rikdabrick hows it with those hurricanes heading your way? Everything ok?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2016)

Big Island will take the brunt of the 1st storm, then the other islands will freak out over rain. Was a beautiful first half of the day here but just started getting gloomy. The birds know whats up...they've barely made a sound today.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 31, 2016)

anybody else getting flogged this season? i pulled a few nice trees but a lot of my girls started showing signs of mold about 2-3 weeks from finishing. Pulled a lot of premature weight. This is the wettest summer i've ever seen on Maui. Mother nature has the last laugh....always.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Aug 31, 2016)

Best wishes to all the BI and Maui growers Even tho I'm on Oahu I spent most of the day outside getting ready around the hale.

I have much respect for hurricanes. Still remember Iniki when she was almost past then abruptly turned North and slammed into Kauai.


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 31, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> anybody else getting flogged this season? i pulled a few nice trees but a lot of my girls started showing signs of mold about 2-3 weeks from finishing. Pulled a lot of premature weight. This is the wettest summer i've ever seen on Maui. Mother nature has the last laugh....always.


I normally have to chop early most times here. I get the bug that kills the whole branch too. It's actually sickening how much I have to toss due to the overnight invasion of mold. Really, I know it's my fault for letting the yard get so out of control...but I like to blame the weather...

Then, it has to dry... hehe... hope I didn't bum anyone out.

Here's a couple of shots of what I just took down because of the storm as well as a few spots of mold.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 1, 2016)

ho what kinda bug kills branches like that? early is better than moldy for sure though. fat pods on those suckas.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 1, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> anybody else getting flogged this season? i pulled a few nice trees but a lot of my girls started showing signs of mold about 2-3 weeks from finishing. Pulled a lot of premature weight. This is the wettest summer i've ever seen on Maui. Mother nature has the last laugh....always.


Big Island has been super wet. Hurricane was pretty minor in Hilo, one brief heavy downpour and regular rain the rest of the day, not much wind. I brought my most ripe girl inside the house with my dehuey, she could use another week or two but dont know if she can go the distance. Humidity has been over 80%.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just some wind gusts on Oahu. Lester comes by Saturday afternoon. That'll be the real test for me.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

I grow runts out a couple times to see whether they will adapt to the growing conditions. A few have thrived amazingly well.

Here are the male flowers on the Maui Wowie:



How big is JAWS today?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been spraying Green Cure on my girls and just hit them with Nuke'em this morning. I'll post some pics, but whatever this stuff is, bud rot, PM, mold, or whatever, it's crushing my groove. I did manage to harvest my first autogrow of LSD-25. Giving it 24/7 light was probably a bad idea...


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Here is the nasty stuff that mostly ate this plant.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bummer about the rot. I plan on trying some autogrows this Winter. Suggestions? I've read it's best not to top them, not to transplant them and to use deeper pots.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Bummer about the rot. I plan on trying some autogrows this Winter. Suggestions? I've read it's best not to top them, not to transplant them and to use deeper pots.


Only suggestion from my buddy @mushroom head is to check out Mephisto Genetics for qual autos


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 5, 2016)

hotpotato8 said:


> Bummer about the rot. I plan on trying some autogrows this Winter. Suggestions? I've read it's best not to top them, not to transplant them and to use deeper pots.


Deeper pots makes sense as they have taproots. The Auto came out fine, it just didn't get very big which I chalk up to the 24/7 lighting schedule. I'm going to try another shortly. I did transplant it from solo cup to 1# to 4#


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 5, 2016)

I think I'll try one in a solo and another right into the #4. I won't be starting till after the election.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only suggestion from my buddy @mushroom head is to check out Mephisto Genetics for qual autos


Mephisto genetics are some of the top auto flower breeders right now. So far the best auto I've grown was from them, it was alien X triangle. They have a giveaway going now it might be over, if you hurry you might be able to sneak in. You get a five pack of mephisto skywalker og auto flower.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 7, 2016)

I've got leaf miners... I removed all the affected leaves and sprayed with bayer advanced on the soil. Any tips on getting rid of them and what time of day should I spray the leaves if I have to? Not flowering yet but close. Want to clear this up before then


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2016)

From everything I have read there is nothing that works except maybe pheromone bait traps.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess just getting rid of the leaves should help?


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2016)

Leaf Miners are easily eradicated with spinosad (organic soil bacterium)...spinosad is in captain jacks dead bug or monterey garden insect spray. Fairly minor pest that doesnt really cause problems other than aesthetically ugly trails in the leaves...they dont really eat flowers though.

BUT...since you have already used Bayer Advanced I wouldnt spray anything further. The active ingredient is imidacloprid, a systemic insecticide that persist in plant tissues for 45-60 days. Toxic Shit and one of the neonicotinoid nerve agents that are responsible for Bee Colony Collapse. It is banned from cannabis application in colorado and I highly recommend you not use it in the future, for you own health and the health of your environment. 

It is always best to start with the least toxic application when dealing with bugs. If you just start with the strongest stuff, there is a chance pests can develop a resistance to it and become super bugs that no poison will harm. Same reason Doctors do not prescribe the strongest antibiotic available everytime someone needs it...if they did germs could become antibiotic resistant and they would have nothing left that will kill them.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I guess just getting rid of the leaves should help?


I'd imagine your plants should be pretty resistant to most pests for a few weeks after the bayer advanced spray.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 7, 2016)

Cold pressed 100% neem oil, alternating with Captain Jack's spinosad spray helped me tho after a few weeks they returned. Halfway thru flower they suddenly left my plants alone. I sprayed in the evening right before dark.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 7, 2016)

It's all I had for now. next time I will use spinosad thought it was banned here for some reason.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 8, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> It's all I had for now. next time I will use spinosad thought it was banned here for some reason.



I found Captain Jack's at Lowes and at City Mill.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 8, 2016)

Some Wookie #7 x Snow Lotus nug shots. Finicky ass plant.












Other pheno just starting to flower


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 10, 2016)

It's a girl


----------



## 808Tantalus (Sep 12, 2016)

this is an amazing thread - I've learned a lot from reading through, thanks to everyone for contributing to this resource. Does anyone have experience with verified CBD rich clones in the 808? I am registered with the state, and trying to treat epilepsy - all I can get is high thc strains. I understand that cbd seed stock contains a mix of phenotypes and I'd need to test them, so I haven't gone that direction. I've been through so many different meds to no avail just hoping to find some natural relief MAHALO


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry I can't help you at this time as I'm a Newbie as well, but I've a friend of a friend who is also looking for some high CBD meds for her epilepsy.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 14, 2016)

Hooo! Whaddascoops baddahs? Crazy rain going on over here the last two days. Yesterday we had 5 or 6 inches of standing water in our yard and today one part of the way home from a job had water almost to the top of my truck tires. About half the cars were turning around at that spot and the other half were gunning it. Pretty nuts driving with all the road rivers.



808Tantalus said:


> this is an amazing thread - I've learned a lot from reading through, thanks to everyone for contributing to this resource. Does anyone have experience with verified CBD rich clones in the 808? I am registered with the state, and trying to treat epilepsy - all I can get is high thc strains. I understand that cbd seed stock contains a mix of phenotypes and I'd need to test them, so I haven't gone that direction. I've been through so many different meds to no avail just hoping to find some natural relief MAHALO


What island are you on?



hotpotato8 said:


> Sorry I can't help you at this time as I'm a Newbie as well, but I've a friend of a friend who is also looking for some high CBD meds for her epilepsy.


I have a friend here who had Harle Tsu. I'll check and see if he still has it or if he can get some cuts of it and let you guys know. I'm pretty sure HarleTsu has the highest CBD content and a really low THC content so it should help with all sorts of ailments without getting you high.

I've got a Harlequinn BX that I believe is high in CBD. It's got some THC too because it gets you high still, but it's good for pain and is pretty mellow. I made some oil out of it for my friend's mom who has Alzheimer's and my buddy said it was a miracle for his mom. He gave her some high THC oil I made also and said that it didn't help nearly as much. 

I've got Harlequin BX F2 seeds too. I'm sure those would be a mixed bag of high CBD, high THC. I grew one out recently and it smelled lovely and looked real nice too. I haven't smoked it yet though. 

It wouldn't be hard to get high CBD cuttings or seeds out to those who need them.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ya brah choke rain last couple days... supposed to rain the next three days too so if can do anything to keep um dry I would


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hooo! Whaddascoops baddahs? Crazy rain going on over here the last two days. Yesterday we had 5 or 6 inches of standing water in our yard and today one part of the way home from a job had water almost to the top of my truck tires. About half the cars were turning around at that spot and the other half were gunning it. Pretty nuts driving with all the road rivers.
> 
> 
> What island are you on?
> ...


Glad to see you arent flooded in or out!


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, the deed is done. All three girls are now chopped and in their jars. Admittedly all 3 were taken early but I'm OK with that. Time constraints was an issue. The Bingo Pajamas was getting spider mites so she was the first to go. Dried 3 days and put 2.2 Oz in 2 jars. I just jarred the other 2 this morning. The JillyBean, which was essentially one big cola dried 4 days and I put 1/2 Oz in a smaller jar. The last one, Jack the Ripper dried 4 days and I put 3.2 Oz in 3 jars. I graded the Jack into colas in one jar (A), the secondary buds into one jar (B) and the popcorn buds into the 3rd jar (C). Now I'm going for the cure. I've got the sugar leaves in the freezer.
It's been a good learning experience for me and I'd like to thank everyone for their advice and support. If I can keep the mold out I should have plenty smoke to tide me thru the fall. I'll try some autos after New Year's.
Here's a few pics. The donkey dong is the JillyBean.


----------



## 808Tantalus (Sep 14, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hooo! Whaddascoops baddahs? Crazy rain going on over here the last two days. Yesterday we had 5 or 6 inches of standing water in our yard and today one part of the way home from a job had water almost to the top of my truck tires. About half the cars were turning around at that spot and the other half were gunning it. Pretty nuts driving with all the road rivers.
> 
> 
> What island are you on?
> ...


I'm on Oahu, thanks for tip - Id be really glad to find something like your Harlequinn BX w/ both cbd and thc - my research indicates that raw THCA is perhaps just as valuable as as CBD for seizure disorders - It hasn't gathered the same media attention because it's gonna be a lot harder to make money off compared to 'hemp' products, regardless LMK 

this rain is crazy - while iIm here I want to share something I recently figured: I live in the mountains deep in the forest and deal with every pest imaginable in my little hoop-house. My plants were getting devoured by caterpillars until I discovered an amazing biological control: JUMPING SPIDERS - I unleashed a bunch and saw my pest population disappear in just a few days - no webs, no mess and best no pesticides!


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hawaiian pest control lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 18, 2016)

Purple Goji x (OGKB x Wet Dream)


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 19, 2016)

Start of week 2 flower


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Start of week 2 flower View attachment 3784846 View attachment 3784852


Looking good Chef! Man that plant is showing off some leg with those petioles huh? I like the two branches reaching way out there too. I'd get some support on them if they start getting heavy.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks! Will do


----------



## ligrow (Sep 21, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Hawaiian pest control lol View attachment 3782032 View attachment 3782033


Look awesome! Isnt that lil buddy eat your flower? I have a small lizard, he eat leaves tho


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nah man he was just sleeping til I woke him up


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks even better today lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 23, 2016)

More flower shots


----------



## budznsudz (Sep 24, 2016)

My white lotus crosses are coming along. I have to rig something to cover because it rains nearly everyday and mold will be an issue in the coming weeks. Hope everybody's garden is doing good. Finally started making my own soil mixes and I realize it came out much better than anything I have ever bought in any hydro store . Insects don't seem to effect the plants as they did in the past with other mixes. The neem cake, diatomaceous earth and seems like crustacean meal also helps keeping bugs away.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yup coming along nicely 3.2 wks into flower


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 24, 2016)

Anybody use Hawaiian bud and bloom? Like it? Hate it? Got some from a friend


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 26, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Anybody use Hawaiian bud and bloom? Like it? Hate it? Got some from a friend


Sorry, I've not used it, but I would like to know what others use. I believe I didn't think the NPK was worth trying the Hawaiian Bud. Thanks for asking, I'm looking forward to hearing about this too.
I'd love to find a few basic easy mix dry nutes to use.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 26, 2016)

I've been having some problems with flies on my plants. I think they are what are causing these spots on my leaves. I'm wondering if I have to start looking at the PH of our rain water.​


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 27, 2016)

Curious as to your rainwater pH. When I tested it on Oahu it was 8.2, I think. It was back in June. It looks like a nice tree.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 27, 2016)

My rain is 7.3 ph on Oahu no good. Def looks like a ph issue maybe mag deficiency also u got leaf miners but ppl usually say ah minahs lol  (about leaf miners)


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 27, 2016)

I think the spider mites were more worrisome than the leaf miners. Both stink.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> I've been having some problems with flies on my plants. I think they are what are causing these spots on my leaves. I'm wondering if I have to start looking at the PH of our rain water.​


My tap water is slightly alkaline and rain is almost neutral with maybe 8 ppm. Never had any issues using it straight with organic soil but if you are using a synthetic nutrient line it will keep certain elements unavailable to your plant. 
Are you doing any foliar sprays? Looks more like foliar spray damage to me


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks. I've been trying different things for a while now. I used to check my ph but stopped about a year ago or so when my pen died. Maybe the rain is a little more acidic because of the volcanic activity or something. I used to mix nutes with the county water and use the rain water on the plain water days. The Pahoa county water has been a little smelly, so I stopped using it a few months ago. I'll get a new pen and start checking it again. I have the issue on one of the A/N plants as well as a couple of my Jack's nute plants. 
I don't usually foliar spray, but I did a last spray for bugs when they started flowering. I also have open sides where my plants are, so my plants do get wet if it's windy and rainy. I've been noticing flies on the plants quite a bit. I was wondering if they were somehow biting the leaves making the spots. 
As for the leaf miners, I don't usually try to do anything.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought I might also update anyone who saw my posts on using target bags to grow....I didn't like the target bags, as they have a coating of some sort that prevented the bags from breathing as I wanted.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you using any oils in your foliar? To me it looks like hotspots where an oil might have not been fully emulsified. Sometimes when I use stylet oil or neem and it rains the oil gets washed off and concentrated around the tips of the leaves and it get a little bit of burn. Or at the end of the tank, any floating oil will be concentrated and burn plants. 

White fly usually doesn't damage leaves like that. I remember surfd was having problems with fulvia leaf spot from having tomatoes nearby but not sure if that's what you have. I've stopped growing any tomatoes because they are just magnets for pests and fungus issues.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 27, 2016)

Start of the winter batch looking good


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry I'm bored. Lol


----------



## budznsudz (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm sure this has been asked before in this thread, I was wondering how you guys deal with slugs and snails. Looking for an organic solution. Mahalo


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 28, 2016)

Slug pellets around the plant! Only solution I can think of. Ring of salt for snails



On another note I won das boot at work!!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 28, 2016)

Copper straps around your pots or copper scouring pads encircling the base of your plants will keep them from climbing up. They will not touch copper.
I believe sluggo is OMRI listed but takes longer to work.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 28, 2016)

Luckily I never had a problem with slugs or snails. I hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 28, 2016)

How do u know u have a slug problem what are the signs besides seeing them around


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 28, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> How do u know u have a slug problem what are the signs besides seeing them around



They like to flat out eat the leaves. Sneak out late at night or early morning with a flashlight and catch 'em in da act. You can also notice their slimy slug trails.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 29, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> View attachment 3793145 View attachment 3793151


Starting to look frosty! That thing picked up for sure compared to your last set of pics. Hows the hawaiian bloom coming along?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 29, 2016)

Can't count how many fucking times i had to hit up page 717 and drool all up on waterproofs purple goji lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Can't count how many fucking times i had to hit up page 717 and drool all up on waterproofs purple goji lol


Check Doc's stuff out, http://rollitup.org/t/docs-dank-seeds.895546/page-93


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hawaiian bloom is working great so far definitely helped add some bulk to the flowers


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 30, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Hawaiian bloom is working great so far definitely helped add some bulk to the flowers


Good to know. I hope I didn't insult anyone with my comment earlier especially if it works. Nice to hear from someone using it.


----------



## Purpnugz (Sep 30, 2016)

Croptober


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 30, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Good to know. I hope I didn't insult anyone with my comment earlier especially if it works. Nice to hear from someone using it.



Not gonna bother me lol. I try to soak up as much advice as possible but I take the information given to me and run with my own interpretation of what I think is most feasible or possible action I should take. I never bash someone for trying to help. we all need to combine our knowledge so everyone can have successful and happy time growing this awesome medicine.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 30, 2016)

oops.... Forgot to post these two of the same plant with a little better view of the whole plant... a Special Kush #1. First time growing it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChefT808 (Sep 30, 2016)

Gdp going out to 12/12 for the late season


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 1, 2016)

Some candy for the morning


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 1, 2016)

2 bagseeds Unknown ???


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 1, 2016)

Gdp during the day. Ooo so dark me likey


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 1, 2016)

Cross it lol


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't have any males


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 8, 2016)

It's harvest season hope u all are having a good one ! Cheers


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 8, 2016)

We are getting there


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone know what this black shit is?!!


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just smoked a test bud.... omg it's already insane smoke! Smell, taste and stone/ medicinal effects all there even without curing. one or two more weeks and it will be legendary awesomeness 

Btw black shit was dirt from dad turning on sprinklers lol


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 14, 2016)

Seeds from cannabis care Hawaii headband x pennywise. Pennywise is a one to one ratio of CBD to THC so it is a high CBD strain really stoked on that. Usually 12-17 percent THC so it will be 12-17 percent CBD as well. Plus the kick from the headband! Can't wait to see what this turns out to be. starting fresh since the GDP was male


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 14, 2016)

Some bud porn from the backyard


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

MDL #1 Reveg seeded by Old Maui Wowie male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 15, 2016)

And I thought fishing required a lot of patience! The suspense is killing me. I need to roll one up and chill. haha


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 16, 2016)

Chopping this bagseed


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 17, 2016)

One branch was ready!


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's the trichs


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 17, 2016)

Another month give or take on the shiva


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 18, 2016)

I was thinking if you engage the plant into nutrient lock out conditions by adjusting the ph a couple days before harvest with all the starches and sugars be trapped in the roots rather than being absorbed by the plant because it's in lockout?


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 25, 2016)

Head wise lol I guess that's what I'll call it since it's headband x pennywise


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking good guys.

Headwise is a good name @ChefT808 .


----------



## budznsudz (Oct 25, 2016)

Been making seeds lately, stoked with all my crosses


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 25, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Been making seeds lately, stoked with all my crosses


What crosses do you have going on budz?


----------



## budznsudz (Oct 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> What crosses do you have going on budz?


(Grape punch x gsc) x supersluttyhayes then uses that to cross with banners revenge and white lotus. Also got some malawi gold x hawaiian webbed indica. The most recent cross is the lotus cross with purple columbian. Btw the lotus cross reminds me of supersilverhaze , which is actually my favorite strain. Super stoked with it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> What crosses do you have going on budz?


What about you rik, hows it going on your side?


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 26, 2016)

I wanna see a pic of the Hawaiian webbed! Never seen that phenotype before


----------



## budznsudz (Oct 26, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I wanna see a pic of the Hawaiian webbed! Never seen that phenotype before


The funny thing is none of the plants came out webbed like the father. Did my research and they said the first generations do not throw out the webbed leafs. Everything looks malawi dominant, gonna make f2's one day to test the theories ive read. This was the father, sorry only pics i could find. My buddy let me take pollen from this plant , hopefully the webs will come out next round


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> View attachment 3815062 View attachment 3815063
> 
> The funny thing is none of the plants came out webbed like the father. Did my research and they said the first generations do not throw out the webbed leafs. Everything looks malawi dominant, gonna make f2's one day to test the theories ive read. This was the father, sorry only pics i could find. My buddy let me take pollen from this plant , hopefully the webs will come out next round


ducks foot is another name for it?


----------



## budznsudz (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ducks foot is another name for it?


My guess is that it is, i know it has been in the islands for years.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah someone was actually talking about it on here (this thread) some time back. Prolly do a search for ducks foot and find it


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What about you rik, hows it going on your side?


Sorry to leave you hanging there braddah. I've been super busy, but good. And for the first time since I was a kid I've been getting to bed before midnight almost every night so that's definitely limited my desktop time which is my preferable device for typing. For some reason I'm not a fan of typing on phones.

I was waiting in the ER last night and had a little time to do a couple posts before I got checked out. I got into a scrap with the neighbors' billy goat yesterday and I thought I broke my foot, ha ha. The Dr. at the ER said it's not broken, but there's a bone sticking out in a place that there wasn't a bone sticking out before so I don't know what that's about. It sure felt like a break. And just FYI, the goat didn't win. I gave him hell too. I think I'd call it a draw or I won by decision (maybe? ha ha). I knocked off one of his scuds and started knocking off one of his other scuds before he chilled out and I decided to get the heck out of there. And I walked by him a couple times after our altercation and he didn't make any advances so I think he's got some respect for me, for now anyways. I've got some respect for him too, ha ha. Farm living at its finest right there, ha ha.

And if there's any bunny huggers reading this and getting your panties in a bunch:

1. You have never spent anytime with male goats

2. You don't understand male goats' only goals in life are to breed and fight for territory or females. I wasn't down with breeding so fighting was his only other option (rams are even worse and way bigger and stronger, just FYI)

3. The goat started it, ha ha ha.

And besides that, we had another boy about a month ago, which is rad. Another little guy to go along with the rest of the groms, ha ha.

And I'm almost done with my new greenhouse. This one is going to put my old one to shame. It's been kind of slow because I've built the whole thing by myself around plants in the ground. I've got some Dream Beaver, Blue Dream, Purple Mayhem, Jamaican x Goji OG, Skywalker OG x Pipeline (renamed Andy Irons OG by one of my buddies), some Harlequin BX and maybe a Banana Kush that are about a month into flowering. It's been really really wet here this year and I think the Purple Mayhem I got from a buddy brought leaf spot with it so all the plants have leaf spot now and some are handling it better than others, but it's a pain to deal with. I'm definitely going to be pumping up my silica numbers on the next round and that should help. I should have the greenhouse film on in the next couple days which I imagine will help with the leaf spot.

How's things going with you?

Here's a branch I started trimming of my #1 pheno of Kali Mist that I cut recently. It might not be the prettiest (the not-so-great pic doesn't help either), but it's a great plant. One of the best around for sativa lovers IMO and the opinion of others who have tried it. Unfortunately I somehow missed taking clones of it so it's gone. Maybe I'll get another pack or two sometime down the road just in case I want to look for that pheno again. It's probably not too hard to find I'm guessing. I got it in one pack on feminized seeds.


I'm off to bed


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 27, 2016)

Turned out really nice super stoked


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats on the baby boy Rik!

I know what you mean about the goats. I am very impressed you walked away from your brawl and that he leaves you alone now!

Maui medical almost killed my daughter. Get a second opinion or go to Oahu.

Cheers,
Mo

PS - Your Kali Mist is my favorite of your strains. So sweet and sticky!


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Congrats on the baby boy Rik!
> 
> I know what you mean about the goats. I am very impressed you walked away from your brawl and that he leaves you alone now!
> 
> ...


He only left me alone for a day, but I gave him some dirty lickins day before yesterday he stayed away from me today again, ha ha ha. He's in with all the females right now so I don't know if he wants to breed with me too or if all the does are making him feel extra scrappy; either way I'm am opposed to him imposing what he's feeling on me, ha ha.

You should of seen the ram that used to be here. He had the billy goat trying to jump the fence when they were in the same pasture. Rams are even more dominating the buck goats and they are big enough to do some serious damage.

You are the first person I've heard with complaints about Maui Medical. My foot definitely isn't broken, but I have a bone poking out where it wasn't before. So they were right about it not being broken, but what's up with this misplaced bone? The ER Dr. didn't have an opinion on it.

Here's some Purple Mayhem coming along. The smell is really nice too. It's hard to me to pinpoint the aroma, but it's nice.


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 30, 2016)

headwise coming along nicely


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 1, 2016)

Looking good @ChefT808 



rikdabrick said:


> He only left me alone for a day, but I gave him some dirty lickins day before yesterday he stayed away from me today again, ha ha ha. He's in with all the females right now so I don't know if he wants to breed with me too or if all the does are making him feel extra scrappy; either way I'm am opposed to him imposing what he's feeling on me, ha ha.
> 
> You should of seen the ram that used to be here. He had the billy goat trying to jump the fence when they were in the same pasture. Rams are even more dominating the buck goats and they are big enough to do some serious damage.
> 
> ...


@Mohican I had a typo in my response; I meant to say you AREN'T the first person I've heard with complaints about Maui Medical.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Sorry to leave you hanging there braddah. I've been super busy, but good. And for the first time since I was a kid I've been getting to bed before midnight almost every night so that's definitely limited my desktop time which is my preferable device for typing. For some reason I'm not a fan of typing on phones.
> 
> I was waiting in the ER last night and had a little time to do a couple posts before I got checked out. I got into a scrap with the neighbors' billy goat yesterday and I thought I broke my foot, ha ha. The Dr. at the ER said it's not broken, but there's a bone sticking out in a place that there wasn't a bone sticking out before so I don't know what that's about. It sure felt like a break. And just FYI, the goat didn't win. I gave him hell too. I think I'd call it a draw or I won by decision (maybe? ha ha). I knocked off one of his scuds and started knocking off one of his other scuds before he chilled out and I decided to get the heck out of there. And I walked by him a couple times after our altercation and he didn't make any advances so I think he's got some respect for me, for now anyways. I've got some respect for him too, ha ha. Farm living at its finest right there, ha ha.
> 
> ...


First off congrats on the new youngun.

Goats are a mother*cker huh! Yeah we didnt ever have too many goats around the farm (just cattle), but the ones we did have were little shits.
Look forward to seeing pics of the greenhouse once you get it complete. Hows the new place going? Nice mix of strains ya got going right now. Not much going on, on my roof right now. Still been out of work so the funds not there for anything really, but definitely not for soil and such. And this wet season was unusually wet here with some crazy wind, so not the best of conditions with no roof over them. Just recently DonTesla and myself partnered up and we are opening a Canadian based seed collective (Jah Earth Collective), where we will offer some Connoisseur breeders genetics along with a trove of cannabis related growers gear.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 1, 2016)

@SPLFreak808 I just spocked your new avatar in another thread. You get some good island ones. And just FYI, I was smoking on some Blood x White Widow week before last so i hit a couple in your avatar list. It definitely had some old school smell and taste about it and the effect was some good clean sativa head high going on. Blood and Blood Durban are still both pretty popular to breed with here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> @SPLFreak808 I just spocked your new avatar in another thread. You get some good island ones. And just FYI, I was smoking on some Blood x White Widow week before last so i hit a couple in your avatar list. It definitely had some old school smell and taste about it and the effect was some good clean sativa head high going on. Blood and Blood Durban are still both pretty popular to breed with here.


*Blood and Blood Durban sound interesting. *


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

What is it composed of, Blood?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> First off congrats on the new youngun.
> 
> Goats are a mother*cker huh! Yeah we didnt ever have too many goats around the farm (just cattle), but the ones we did have were little shits.
> Look forward to seeing pics of the greenhouse once you get it complete. Hows the new place going? Nice mix of strains ya got going right now. Not much going on, on my roof right now. Still been out of work so the funds not there for anything really, but definitely not for soil and such. And this wet season was unusually wet here with some crazy wind, so not the best of conditions with no roof over them. Just recently DonTesla and myself partnered up and we are opening a Canadian based seed collective (Jah Earth Collective), where we will offer some Connoisseur breeders genetics along with a trove of cannabis related growers gear.


That's supah cool about the collective. Let us know when it's up and running, I want to check it out for sure.

The new place is great and the greenhouses will be really cool when they're done. Hopefully the first one will be done this week.

It sounds like you had the same weather as us. I don't remember exactly, but the first half of the year was the wettest in a long time and the second half as been just as wet. I keep thinking this rain streak is going to break and we'll get a good stretch without a ton of rain, but I've been wrong thus far.

How's the local dirt over there? Got any good volcanic dirt anywhere? You could dig some up and go all natural if you want. I know a lot of the local varieties are nute hogs either.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What is it composed of, Blood?


I don't know the origin of the Blood. One of my old school buddies might have a guess. It's been growing here since the 70's I'm pretty sure. Bodhi was working with some Blood crosses. I think he worked the line for about 70% of the offspring to have the "blood" trait. Here's some pics.





It's a good old school sativa IMO and because it's acclimated to our climate it's pretty popular for guys to make crosses with it. The Blood Durban is popular for crosses for the same reason.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> @SPLFreak808 I just spocked your new avatar in another thread. You get some good island ones. And just FYI, I was smoking on some Blood x White Widow week before last so i hit a couple in your avatar list. It definitely had some old school smell and taste about it and the effect was some good clean sativa head high going on. Blood and Blood Durban are still both pretty popular to breed with here.


Yeah i haven't seen that stuff for like 7-8 years lol, i remember that stuff though my uncle would bring it around along with maui wowie and white widdow mostly from the big island. 

The sativa turns an orange reddish in late bloom with red/orange hairs, gives you that watery eye head high and last long lol, reminds me of some type of heady haze/thai ish

The maui wowie tasted a bit like sour fruit punch but left me with ridiculous anxiety numourous times lol, i still wont touch it today without being at home if its even still around, i still remember the taste too... Man times have changed lol i could smoke that all day as a kid, not anymore.

The big island had a white widdow cut from the early 2k/ late 90's? I remember that stuff too, my friends and i started cracking up throwing buds at the wall watching them stick lmao, that was a sticky ass pheno but i haven't seen them around for a while.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't know the origin of the Blood. One of my old school buddies might have a guess. It's been growing here since the 70's I'm pretty sure. Bodhi was working with some Blood crosses. I think he worked the line for about 70% of the offspring to have the "blood" trait. Here's some pics.
> 
> It's a good old school sativa IMO and because it's acclimated to our climate it's pretty popular for guys to make crosses with it. The Blood Durban is popular for crosses for the same reason.


I asked Greyskull about the blood durban bleeding like that when that Puamana Seed Co fraud was spreading BS on IC about "blood phenotypes" being one in a million ultra rare hawaiian phenotype, blah blah blah." Grey's blood durban doesn't bleed and the guy he knows with the original blood says it will bleed only when its a huge tree. It's also not that rare of a trait because there were a few guys in the thread that found red sap pheno's in strains that weren't the least bit hawaiian.

Anyway, if it wasn't obvious, puamana is a straight up phony...he just makes up his own history to sell seeds to people that don't know any better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't know the origin of the Blood. One of my old school buddies might have a guess. It's been growing here since the 70's I'm pretty sure. Bodhi was working with some Blood crosses. I think he worked the line for about 70% of the offspring to have the "blood" trait. Here's some pics.
> 
> View attachment 3819929
> View attachment 3819930
> ...


Yeah I was referencing it and I saw Bodhi Blood Orange. Looks good.

Instagram up and running, jahearthcolllective420


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 2, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I asked Greyskull about the blood durban bleeding like that when that Puamana Seed Co fraud was spreading BS on IC about "blood phenotypes" being one in a million ultra rare hawaiian phenotype, blah blah blah." Grey's blood durban doesn't bleed and the guy he knows with the original blood says it will bleed only when its a huge tree. It's also not that rare of a trait because there were a few guys in the thread that found red sap pheno's in strains that weren't the least bit hawaiian.
> 
> Anyway, if it wasn't obvious, puamana is a straight up phony...he just makes up his own history to sell seeds to people that don't know any better.


In the Blood line that Bodhi got seeds of I think I remember him saying the blood trait was in something like 20%-30% range I think and Bodhi bred it to around 70% of the offspring with the blood trait so yeah, it's not that rare.

I had a feeling that Puamana guy was full of kukae. I only saw some of his threads when they first started and already he got called out a couple times. I figured he wasn't gonna last too long with a start like that. And selling a 10 pack of seeds for $100-$200 when nobody has ever heard of you before? Naaaaah, I'll pass.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I was referencing it and I saw Bodhi Blood Orange. Looks good.
> 
> Instagram up and running, jahearthcolllective420


Dragons Blood is the strain Bodhi used the Hawaiin Blood. I'm going to check out your IC page right after I'm off of here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Dragons Blood is the strain Bodhi used the Hawaiin Blood. I'm going to check out your IC page right after I'm off of here.


Cool, not much there yet but some killer pics from DonTesla but news etc will be there soon enough


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 2, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yeah i haven't seen that stuff for like 7-8 years lol, i remember that stuff though my uncle would bring it around along with maui wowie and white widdow mostly from the big island.
> 
> The sativa turns an orange reddish in late bloom with red/orange hairs, gives you that watery eye head high and last long lol, reminds me of some type of heady haze/thai ish
> 
> ...


What do you have going around nowadays? I heard God Bud or God's Gift (I don't remember which one) is popular over there.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 2, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> What do you have going around nowadays? I heard God Bud or God's Gift (I don't remember which one) is popular over there.


I mean, we've got regular indoor going around as street bud gg4/gdp/killer queen/xj13/gsc/og ect..

But when it comes to island outdoor it usually takes some searching to find the uncles with the hoarded phenos and all that rare shit lol.
Gods gift is one of them, a pheno offspring from the late 70's that wont flower untill it gets less then 12. Deep green with purple hues, mostly white during ripening with purple mature trichs on top colas. The high is sedative on the body, but got that headband feel to the head.
Big island diesel and white widdow is still around ive heard, these are also pretty damn good as far as i remember. Id love to have an 808 ww clone, it seems im not the only one who remembers it lol

Ive also heard of pennywise headband and LX kush but i have no clue where these originated from?


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 4, 2016)

Headband x pennywise from Hawaii cannabis care


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 4, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Headband x pennywise from Hawaii cannabis careView attachment 3822660


There it is! First time with it? Thanks for clearing up where it came from


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ya got A pack of freebies seeds from him and only one sprouted so thats it


----------



## Kaaialii (Nov 4, 2016)

Been down for a few months
Kinda skeptical since I was not a medical patient. Prop just paranoid but better safe than sorry
But now that I am a patient, here is some stuff I've been growing on my land. Got some tangerine dream going on and some other local buds I when trade for. Wish everybody luck on BI with the wet season n all the other islands.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 4, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> There it is! First time with it? Thanks for clearing up where it came from


I'm calling it headwise lol


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 5, 2016)

Just popped a quantum kush seed see how that goes too


----------



## joshua chaffin (Nov 8, 2016)

Alien orange cookie

Blue frost flower


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 12, 2016)

Ho, who hit the brakes on the thread? I guess we'll just run it in streaks, ha ha. I haven't been helping so I can't say anything. I've been passing out almost every night so I haven't been able to sit down at the PC much. Anyway...,



SPLFreak808 said:


> I mean, we've got regular indoor going around as street bud gg4/gdp/killer queen/xj13/gsc/og ect..
> 
> But when it comes to island outdoor it usually takes some searching to find the uncles with the hoarded phenos and all that rare shit lol.
> Gods gift is one of them, a pheno offspring from the late 70's that wont flower untill it gets less then 12. Deep green with purple hues, mostly white during ripening with purple mature trichs on top colas. The high is sedative on the body, but got that headband feel to the head.
> ...


I've got a pretty good mix of local stuff and non-local stuff here. A couple of my friends still run older local stuff too. I get Pog regularly from one friend and it's popular. Skunkdog and Skunkdog crosses are popular in my circle. And Blood/Blood crosses and Durban Blood/Durban Blood crosses are fairly common for me from a couple friends of mine. There's a guy on CL selling God's Gift clones too so maybe that's popular here somewhere, but I haven't seen it. And I just picked up a Valley OG clone from a friend which will be up there in the legendary catagory for Maui. It produces some of the stinkiest, tastiest, stickiest buds I've ever seen. If it's not popular here yet it will be in the near future. I think I heard of a guy growing some of the original Dog too, but I haven't seen any yet either. So there's some local stuff going around. And then with the non-local stuff I know Chemdawg, Blue Dream and Dutch Treat are popular on the street. There was some Death Star going around for a bit too and then there's a bunch of random assorted stuff. I got some Super Silver Haze from a buddy somewhat recently and it was supah good. So yeah, a bunch of stuff, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking good @ChefT808 @Kaaialii and @joshua chaffin


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 13, 2016)

Ah I've got the male plague lol need to get some feminized seeds. At least I have some pollen for breeding


----------



## hotpotato8 (Nov 13, 2016)

Been off the Board for awhile. Harvested my 2.10 plants in mid Sept. Cured without problems. End results...... my JillyBean was the smoothest. The Bingo Pajamas and Jack the Ripper were a harsher smoke, tho I never used a bong, just a short pipe. Got my legal 1/4 lb. enough to get me thru the winter. I'll pop some autoflowers after New Years.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 15, 2016)

Well the headwise hermied cuz I screwed up when I transplanted. Think I'm going to let it go anyway. Question is tho will the seeds have a tendency to hermie or will it be normal seed if I decide to use them


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> View attachment 3831772 View attachment 3831773


Huh, a plant with TGA genetics going hermie? You don't say (<sarcasm) Anyway, where's the hermie parts?

And yes, offspring from hermie prone parents will be more likely to be shemales, but not guaranteed.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Well the headwise hermied cuz I screwed up when I transplanted. Think I'm going to let it go anyway. Question is tho will the seeds have a tendency to hermie or will it be normal seed if I decide to use them


Tendency to herm can only be determined by growing the seeds out but that shouldnt be the deciding factor on whether or not you make seeds with your plants or not. If a plant did not express anything that I considered desirable plus it hermed, I would definitely not consider using it for seeds. Ideally you want to wait to see the finished product before you determine if you want to use its offspring or use the plant to make seed. In your case, you are on the fence about even taking the plant the distance and seeing what s(he's) about, which if you ask me is not a proper start for a seed making journey. 
Usually you want to be somewhat excited about your parent stock.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2016)

All of the old school TGAs I grew were ten times better as clones. The Jilly Bean was like Vicks Vap O Rub!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> All of the old school TGAs I grew were ten times better as clones. The Jilly Bean was like Vicks Vap O Rub!


Bodhi has mentioned some of his more unstable strains did better when grown from clone vs straight from seed but I wonder if there is any plant mechanisms behind this or is it just the grower becoming more familiar with the strain. Theoretically, a clone should behave exactly the same as the plant it was taken from right? I grew his lemon zinger for about 2 years before letting her go, and it evolved quite a bit over time and the last few harvests looked much different than the first few, granted our short and long seasons do have their own effects on flower structures.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 15, 2016)

Well it's a strain not many ppl have (headband x pennywise) and it's a good looking plant so really don't want to kill it. The reason it hermied was from transplant shock so the genetics are there I was just wondering if the seeds from hermaphrodites have hermaphroditic tendencies or not


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 16, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Well it's a strain not many ppl have (headband x pennywise) and it's a good looking plant so really don't want to kill it. The reason it hermied was from transplant shock so the genetics are there I was just wondering if the seeds from hermaphrodites have hermaphroditic tendencies or not


I don't see any flower parts. Are there balls forming? Got a pic?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> All of the old school TGAs I grew were ten times better as clones. The Jilly Bean was like Vicks Vap O Rub!


I've heard of plenty of guys who had good success from clone even though the first plant from seed hermied. 

How was the Vick's Vap-O-Rub smell? That doesn't sound too great, but cannabis has a funny way of making bad scents smell really good so maybe it was great, huh?


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hermied parts


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd just pluck those balls off as they come unless it gets too nuts. If you can keep up on the ball picking then go for it. Some feminized plants will only throw balls at the beginning of flower and then stop, so I've read from others online.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like there's gonna be lots of balls


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2016)

Burned my nose! The lemon was like sticking you nose in a bottle of lemon pinesol!

Both way too strong for me. Crossing them with Pakistani Punch and with Mulanje really brought the intensity down to a subtle glow.

The diesel smell coming off of the MDL #1 reveg is very pleasing and not repulsive. Can't wait to give it a try 

Pulling a ton of Maui Wowie fathered seeds off of her.


----------



## budznsudz (Nov 17, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Bodhi has mentioned some of his more unstable strains did better when grown from clone vs straight from seed but I wonder if there is any plant mechanisms behind this or is it just the grower becoming more familiar with the strain. Theoretically, a clone should behave exactly the same as the plant it was taken from right? I grew his lemon zinger for about 2 years before letting her go, and it evolved quite a bit over time and the last few harvests looked much different than the first few, granted our short and long seasons do have their own effects on flower structures.


I too have witnessed clones come out better than the seed parent, I read somewhere that sativa and sativa dom strains tend to get better as they mature so in a sense the clone will be more mature than the seed parent. Which would produce a more mature and better product imho


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 19, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd just pluck those balls off as they come unless it gets too nuts. If you can keep up on the ball picking then go for it. Some feminized plants will only throw balls at the beginning of flower and then stop, so I've read from others online.


I'm having good success pulling the balls off and I haven't seen any new ones yet. Also already seeing some trichomes in week 2 so maybe not all is lost


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Burned my nose! The lemon was like sticking you nose in a bottle of lemon pinesol!
> 
> Both way too strong for me. Crossing them with Pakistani Punch and with Mulanje really brought the intensity down to a subtle glow.
> 
> ...


The Jilly Bean smelled like lemon pinesol? That's not what I was guessing it would smell like with a name like Jilly Bean, ha ha.

What's the MDL #1


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I'm having good success pulling the balls off and I haven't seen any new ones yet. Also already seeing some trichomes in week 2 so maybe not all is lost


Right on, that's good news. Keep checking regularly for balls or nanners.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Nov 20, 2016)

What's a good way to help prevent harshness when curing? Can it be more than the characteristics of the individual strain?
I'd like a smoother smoke next time.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2016)

Too much chemical nutes in the plant can make for a harsh smoke. Organic worm compost and kelp meal have given me the healthiest and most flavorful plants ever.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 20, 2016)

A proper cure can mellow out some of that harshness. You can buy some mini hygrometers that fit in jars to make it easier in hawaii's humidity. Around 58%-62% RH in your jar is good for storage.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Nov 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> A proper cure can mellow out some of that harshness. You can buy some mini hygrometers that fit in jars to make it easier in hawaii's humidity. Around 58%-62% RH in your jar is good for storage.



I bought one and kept the jars at around 62%. I've a feeling there were too many nutes. Chalk it up to 1st grow pains. At least I avoided mildew and mold during the dry and cure.

I appreciate the input and suggestions I get from the experienced growers on this forum. Mahalo all.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 22, 2016)

Couple more balls on the lower branches but really manageable. Isn't she pretty


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes she is pretty to bad about the balls. 
Here are a couple bud shots of Tres sisters Aloha


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Couple more balls on the lower branches but really manageable. Isn't she prettyView attachment 3837300


Looking good @ChefT808  What are you using for nutrients?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> Yes she is pretty to bad about the balls.
> Here are a couple bud shots of Tres sisters Aloha
> View attachment 3838104 View attachment 3838105 View attachment 3838107


Ho! Supah nice East! Where did you get that strain?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> Yes she is pretty to bad about the balls.
> Here are a couple bud shots of Tres sisters Aloha
> View attachment 3838104 View attachment 3838105 View attachment 3838107


Woah beautiful plant or plants!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 24, 2016)

Mahalo Strain came from a old fart in Cali. And that is one plant


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good @ChefT808  What are you using for nutrients?


I'm using earth juice bloom and the earth juice grow formula 1tsp of each per gallon of water. The grow formula is blood meal, steamed bone meal, bat guano, sulfate of potash, sea kelp, and moleasses. 2-2-1. The bloom formula is steamed bone meal, marinebird fossilized guano, bat fossilized guano, moleasses, kelp. 0-3-1. That's it.
 

I'm using 8 gallons of Island Supreme potting mix which is Canadian spagnum peat moss, compost, aged bark, and earthworm castings.


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2016)

Y'all ain't gonna believe this ! I'm coming over ! Is pipeline breaking ? Lol
I'll be there from Dec 10 -17 flying into Honolulu. Could use a little help if anyone is near by and wants to have a few beers and chill.
I'm on restriction again if ya can believe that so it makes it hard to post and open pages but if ya pm me a number I'll look ya up and give ya mine . I'll do my best to reply back if I can even get this post out.
@rickdabrick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Y'all ain't gonna believe this ! I'm coming over ! Is pipeline breaking ? Lol
> I'll be there from Dec 10 -17 flying into Honolulu. Could use a little help if anyone is near by and wants to have a few beers and chill.
> I'm on restriction again if ya can believe that so it makes it hard to post and open pages but if ya pm me a number I'll look ya up and give ya mine . I'll do my best to reply back if I can even get this post out.
> @rickdabrick


@rikdabrick


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Y'all ain't gonna believe this ! I'm coming over ! Is pipeline breaking ? Lol
> I'll be there from Dec 10 -17 flying into Honolulu. Could use a little help if anyone is near by and wants to have a few beers and chill.
> I'm on restriction again if ya can believe that so it makes it hard to post and open pages but if ya pm me a number I'll look ya up and give ya mine . I'll do my best to reply back if I can even get this post out.
> @rickdabrick


Maybe you can ask @waterproof808 and finally make up lol... Jk

have a nice stay, hit someone up if need something. Unless you'd like to stand near 12,000 volts A/C then im too busy to show ya around lol.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 26, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> Mahalo Strain came from a old fart in Cali. And that is one plant


Right on. What's the genetics for that one?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 26, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I'm using earth juice bloom and the earth juice grow formula 1tsp of each per gallon of water. The grow formula is blood meal, steamed bone meal, bat guano, sulfate of potash, sea kelp, and moleasses. 2-2-1. The bloom formula is steamed bone meal, marinebird fossilized guano, bat fossilized guano, moleasses, kelp. 0-3-1. That's it.
> View attachment 3839128
> 
> I'm using 8 gallons of Island Supreme potting mix which is Canadian spagnum peat moss, compost, aged bark, and earthworm castings.View attachment 3839129View attachment 3839130


Thanks for the info. That Earth Juice looks like some good stuff and looks like it's doing the job


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Y'all ain't gonna believe this ! I'm coming over ! Is pipeline breaking ? Lol
> I'll be there from Dec 10 -17 flying into Honolulu. Could use a little help if anyone is near by and wants to have a few beers and chill.
> I'm on restriction again if ya can believe that so it makes it hard to post and open pages but if ya pm me a number I'll look ya up and give ya mine . I'll do my best to reply back if I can even get this post out.
> @rickdabrick


Maaang! You Californians mess it all up. First @757growin comes here, but stays on the wrong side of the island and now you're coming and you picked the wrong island altogether. Why are you going to Oahu? Do you like bad traffic or are you a Japanese tourist? 

I'll send you a PM


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @rikdabrick


Thanks for the assist braddah!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the assist braddah!


Welcome. Happy to help put like minded people together. LMAO at your message

FYI, we have jahearth.com secured, page is under construction. Thread link in signature .


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2016)

Ahh ha. Could probably skip a rock from toothpick to toothpick and travel from onside to the other in 10 minutes . Traffic just makes it feel bigger . I might let waterproof have a wave but He's probably a knee boarder and can't even stand up . I knew there wasn't any good weed over there . Y'all full of excuses.
Lol joking.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

lmao always making friends


----------



## 757growin (Nov 26, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Maaang! You Californians mess it all up. First @757growin comes here, but stays on the wrong side of the island and now you're coming and you picked the wrong island altogether. Why are you going to Oahu? Do you like bad traffic or are you a Japanese tourist?
> 
> I'll send you a PM


There is no wrong island or side of the island in Hawaii! it's all exactly right.


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2016)

I think 757 is in love .
@Vns
There are no fat girls , they are all beautiful. Lol
I can't " like " any post but I still like everybody except one certain member . Lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahh ha. Could probably skip a rock from toothpick to toothpick and travel from onside to the other in 10 minutes . Traffic just makes it feel bigger . I might let waterproof have a wave but He's probably a knee boarder and can't even stand up . I knew there wasn't any good weed over there . Y'all full of excuses.
> Lol joking.


Sheet mang! That had me literally lol'ing, ha ha. No offense @waterproof808 I'm sure. TWS just knows how to make an entrance when he jumps into a thread, ha ha. 

@TWS if you make it to Maui I'll hook you up with some of this crappy island da kine if needed, but only a LITTLE BIT, I don't want you puking and white-ing out on me or something.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 26, 2016)

Lol when i see tourist put a whole bottle of sun screen on...


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> There is no wrong island or side of the island in Hawaii! it's all exactly right.


Kind of like a bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work?

Apparently I have a slight allergy to the general public and even more so to the driving habits of townies, so I really do try to avoid leaving the country as much as possible.

I was kidding before. Hawaii is a good place to be


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 26, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the info. That Earth Juice looks like some good stuff and looks like it's doing the job


Also I usually mix a 2 gallon batch and aerate it for 24 hrs before I use it. Also if u are using tap water I would put a little ph down or supplement with dolomite lime cuz my ph seems to be staying around 6.8-7.0 cuz I ran out of ph down


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 26, 2016)

Blueberry Sativa macro


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 27, 2016)

My headwise is exploding


----------



## budznsudz (Nov 29, 2016)

Excited to see how this one will come out, Molokai Frost x Abula . Loving the quick finishing short season we got right now.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 29, 2016)

Licking my chops


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 30, 2016)

Found this in my garden looks like a starter no haha


----------



## budznsudz (Nov 30, 2016)

This was the longest flowering pheno out of my last crop, small kine bud rot but only lost a couple g's. The smoke was smooth and the high dreamy. Didnt get to take a cutting off her , its ok i got more beans and crosses of her to work with. Hope everybodys crops are thriving .The thumbnail is of the complete opposite pheno which was the quickest finishing. Both great highs


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice, what strain was that? I like that interesting fox-tail structure.


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 1, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice, what strain was that? I like that interesting fox-tail structure.


(Girlscoutcookies x grape punch x supersluttyhayes) x white lotus


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2016)

@rikdabrick and @TWS 
I have met you both and I think that you will get along great.

Especially if Rik breaks out the Kali Mist


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @rikdabrick and @TWS
> I have met you both and I think that you will get along great.
> 
> Especially if Rik breaks out the Kali Mist


I have no doubt, ha ha. The last of the Kali is dwindling away and amazingly I forgot to take clones of it. I thought I had taken some clones, but I found I was wrong too late. Oh well, I can buy some seeds if I feel the need. It was a good run while it lasted and there's plenty other good stuffs to fill in the gaps


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2016)

Blueberry


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 4, 2016)

@waterproof808 that looks super yummy


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 4, 2016)

Porn for the day


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 5, 2016)

More blueberry
 

Some tasty rosin I pressed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> More blueberry
> View attachment 3846236
> 
> Some tasty rosin I pressed
> View attachment 3846237


Looks like some fire


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## budznsudz (Dec 8, 2016)

I was wondering what you guys use for curl bugs, never seen them before 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 8, 2016)

How far along are u ? I wouldn't spray anything if your gonna harvest anytime soon


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 8, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> How far along are u ? I wouldn't spray anything if your gonna harvest anytime soon


They are in all my pots , they all are around 2-5 weeks from harvest . I dont notice a difference in growth, but if they are eating the roots im ready to destroy them. Next round probably hit em with azamax . U think it might work?


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 9, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> I was wondering what you guys use for curl bugs, never seen them before 2 weeks ago.


I get them. I can't say I've had enough of them to notice them causing damage to my plants, but I still squish them whenever I find them just because I know they're up to no good, ha ha. You could try watering in some neem and Dr. Bronner's or something similar. I read they don't like lemon so maybe adding some lemon essential oil could help too. And just from looking it up, you can order milky spore or beneficial nematodes that feed on grub worms. I'd think Azamax would be worth a shot too.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 9, 2016)

Rik, do you know of anywhere that will ship biologicals here? I was under the impression it was prohibited by Dept. of Ag and we cant even bring worms or ladybugs in. I get those grubs in my compost pilesand just feed them to my chickens, they love em. Never had an issue with them in my containers. I think they are some kind of beetle larvae.


----------



## Participant (Dec 9, 2016)

anyone growing indoors?

I have a bunch of random freebies from nirvana and would like to grow a few in the back yard next year


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2016)

I take back most of everything I said about Hawaii. Impressive and the woman are hot. Wakiki makes Vegas look like a homeless camp.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 10, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Rik, do you know of anywhere that will ship biologicals here? I was under the impression it was prohibited by Dept. of Ag and we cant even bring worms or ladybugs in. I get those grubs in my compost pilesand just feed them to my chickens, they love em. Never had an issue with them in my containers. I think they are some kind of beetle larvae.


Good point waterproof, I forgot about that. I have had soil and leaf microbes (bacterial and fungal) shipped here and there's fertilizers that have soil microbes that can get shipped here too, but I haven't tried to shipped bugs or nematodes. At least with the stuff I've tried it hasn't been hard finding a company to ship it here. One company I get stuff from can't ship it here, but one of their distributors will.

I know companies have a hard time getting stuff shipped in. My local grow shop was getting Down-to-Earth Bio-Live shipped in until the Dept. of Ag caught them and just told them to stop. The bakatare thing is the Down to Earth rep told the shop owner that the Dept of Forestry orders pallets of the stuff so it didn't make sense to him. Probably one of those "do as I say, not as I do" things our government gets away with. You can order Bio-Live yourself though for as cheap as you could buy it in the store probably (if it was possible). 

If you want to know where to get some good microbes you can PM me and if I find a place for predator bugs/bacteria/fungus I'll let you know.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> I take back most of everything I said about Hawaii. Impressive and the woman are hot. Wakiki makes Vegas look like a homeless camp.


Most everything? Ha ha. Hopefully the weather is decent for your vacation. We've had variable winds the past few days so it makes for unpredictable weather (on Maui anyway). Fortunately if it's raining on one side of the island you can drive to the other side for the day if you want so it's a good excuse to explore.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 10, 2016)

Participant said:


> anyone growing indoors?
> 
> I have a bunch of random freebies from nirvana and would like to grow a few in the back yard next year


Hey aloha partcipant! There's a couple guys on here who grow indoors. Outdoor is more common though with the good year-round weather and high price of power.


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Most everything? Ha ha. Hopefully the weather is decent for your vacation. We've had variable winds the past few days so it makes for unpredictable weather (on Maui anyway). Fortunately if it's raining on one side of the island you can drive to the other side for the day if you want so it's a good excuse to explore.


 Hey you.
It's nice though I like the clouds. It's humid here for a guy from the desert .
Tried to get the wife to agree to come over but the tent thing squashed it with her anyways at least. Once we got our toy hauler she won't tent camp anymore . I should of never got the damn thing. So not sure if I will make it over . If i do I need a rental car ?
Most....... everything. ... ? Lol
Kids bringing me a eighth today so we'll see .....lol
It's all good . Lots of window shopping to do today .


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2016)

Going to go to the classic today 
My heat is at 2 .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

The classic massage parlor lol?


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2016)

Your on a roll vns


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your on a roll vns


delirious, been out of weed for a while


----------



## Participant (Dec 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey aloha partcipant! There's a couple guys on here who grow indoors. Outdoor is more common though with the good year-round weather and high price of power.


Easier to outdoor on the outer islands, a bit more crowded on oahu. Sky high electric makes me want to move outside. 

I could grow a couple in the back yard, if i can keep them under 6 foot and not burn them from the blazing hot sun

*edit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Participant said:


> Easier to outdoor on the outer islands, a bit more crowded on oahu. Sky high electric makes me want to move outside.
> 
> I could grow a couple in the back yard, if i can keep them under 6 foot and not burn them from the blazing hot sun
> 
> *edit


You should be able to manage the under 6' limit with LST and yeah the sun....no issue there. A rooftop in Vietnam gets pretty blazing during the summer months


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm on Oahu I start inside finish outside


----------



## Participant (Dec 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I'm on Oahu I start inside finish outside


size is limited by container, correct? when do you put them out and when do they finish? November?


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mine usually start flowering right when I put em outside but from May thru July if u put them outside they most likely won't flower until very end of July. I veg until I have about 8 nodes then I put it outside. That gives me roughly a 4-5 ft plant. I use a 400w cfl to veg and that takes about 4-5 weeks. Size container to start is a Dixie cup and end up in 5 or 8 gallon. Once they start flowering it takes anywhere from 7-12 weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Edit

If u put it outside in may, your plant will be much bigger than 4-5 feet by the time it flowers unless u train it.


----------



## Participant (Dec 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Edit
> 
> If u put it outside in may, your plant will be much bigger than 4-5 feet by the time it flowers unless u train it.


that is what i thought, 4-5 feet in a 5 -8 gallon would be more than enough for me. plant it inside in mid may? would it stress in full sun @ 90+ degrees? I am leeward, its crazy hot and dry july to september


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Not if u water it enough. If u wanna keep it small then I would top it a couple times if ur gonna put it out in may. No need to do it inside because it won't flower. I only start inside when the sun is 12 hrs or less during the day


----------



## Participant (Dec 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Not if u water it enough. If u wanna keep it small then I would top it a couple times if ur gonna put it out in may. No need to do it inside because it won't flower. I only start inside when the sun is 12 hrs or less during the day


I see.

I'll start getting serious come april. Right now i am focused on my indoor dwc action, waiting on a cob set up.







your plant looks great, a few of those would be great on my patio

how to upload/embed pictures?


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

U will see the button upload file next to post reply and u can add the file then it's thumbnail will show up click insert image then it should pop up in the text


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

It's good to know the seasons. I split it into four seasons, 3 short one long. Short season is from nov-march, July-oct, and oct-dec. the long season is from May to sept/oct depending on what kind of strains. Also my seasons overlap so I don't run out 

Also know when solstice is. the amount of sunlight hours will increase from December 21st (shortest day of the year) and decrease after June 21st (longest day of the year).

Also good to know when equinox is. (When sunlight is 12hrs and night is 12 hrs) this occurs around the 20th of march and the 23rd of September. This is how u can determine if days at getting shorter or longer for flowering and veg. 

The moon also affects sprouting and harvesting. I find that planting is better on a new moon and harvest on a full moon (hence harvest moon). Think this has to do with gravitational forces from the moon much like tides.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

The main factors that limit height of the plant are amount of light in hours and vegetative growth length in weeks. As your plant grows you will need bigger containers but I've seen 8 ft trees come out of a 10 gallon pot. Also pruning and topping are great ways to limit height. 
Don't top a plant right before your gonna switch to flower either. It will reduce ur yield and might shock the plant. It needs a couple weeks or more to veg before u flip it to 12/12 to flower.

When u switch the plant to flower, it will almost double in height and width in the first couple weeks. After that it doesn't grow much taller and the plants energy is spent on making fat juicy buds!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Participant said:


> size is limited by container, correct? when do you put them out and when do they finish? November?


Yes, more roots = more fruits. Small container = smaller plants.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> It's good to know the seasons. I split it into four seasons, 3 short one long. Short season is from nov-march, July-oct, and oct-dec. the long season is from May to sept/oct depending on what kind of strains. Also my seasons overlap so I don't run out
> 
> Also know when solstice is. the amount of sunlight hours will increase from December 21st (shortest day of the year) and decrease after June 21st (longest day of the year).
> 
> ...


fyi, this was from @rikdabrick and it also applies to me where I am in VN


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes, more roots = more fruits. Small container = smaller plants.


For sure but it's not the only factor.
Forgot to mention that picking your strains wisely can also help because genetics can help limit height of a plant. Get some short stocky indicas and u won't have to worry about height. Sativas tend to get taller and lankier


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

I follow farmers almanac as far as planting days, its never failed me yet. The moon plays a huge role in planting, growing, & harvesting. Theres a reason its been followed for years and years....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> For sure but it's not the only factor.
> Forgot to mention that picking your strains wisely can also help because genetics can help limit height of a plant. Get some short stocky indicas and u won't have to worry about height


Its not the only factor but its a major one. short stocky indicas in your climate also puts up the chance of mold....why? because wide leaf plants tend to have short internode spacing, larger more dense buds (higher chance of mold), whereas long leafs tend to have airier buds which arent as fat and the internode spacing is better for hot a humid as they arent all stacked on top of one another...


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its not the only factor but its a major one. short stocky indicas in your climate also puts up the chance of mold....


This is true but that's why we do indicas in the summer when it's not so humid and mold isn't as abundant. Winter is really when most mold problems happen cuz it rains a lot


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Smoking the last nug of my unknown outdoor bagseed! It's one of those strains that got away lol


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Some pics from the garden


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 11, 2016)

Participant said:


> that is what i thought, 4-5 feet in a 5 -8 gallon would be more than enough for me. plant it inside in mid may? would it stress in full sun @ 90+ degrees? I am leeward, its crazy hot and dry july to september


I think it's a good idea to give them a couple days in a semi-sunny/shady spot to get use to the sun when they coming from indoors. You don't have to, but it's less shocking for them.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey you.
> It's nice though I like the clouds. It's humid here for a guy from the desert .
> Tried to get the wife to agree to come over but the tent thing squashed it with her anyways at least. Once we got our toy hauler she won't tent camp anymore . I should of never got the damn thing. So not sure if I will make it over . If i do I need a rental car ?
> Most....... everything. ... ? Lol
> ...


Did you only get clouds today? It was raining here all day, but I'm on the rainier side too.

You wouldn't need everything. Pretty much just a cheap tent and a cheap car. And actually we could just make some beds on the lanai. It might not sound that cool, but my lanai will beat any view you paid for guaranteed. It's pretty much the opposite of Waikiki, though the billy goat can act like an obnoxious tourist sometimes, but just like one obnoxious tourist I can teach you how to deal with him too, ha ha. No worries either way. Just have a good vacation 

P.S. If you come over I hope you guys like kids because I have choke! Ha ha ha.


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Did you only get clouds today? It was raining here all day, but I'm on the rainier side too.
> 
> You wouldn't need everything. Pretty much just a cheap tent and a cheap car. And actually we could just make some beds on the lanai. It might not sound that cool, but my lanai will beat any view you paid for guaranteed. It's pretty much the opposite of Waikiki, though the billy goat can act like an obnoxious tourist sometimes, but just like one obnoxious tourist I can teach you how to deal with him too, ha ha. No worries either way. Just have a good vacation
> 
> P.S. If you come over I hope you guys like kids because I have choke! Ha ha ha.


That sounds like so much fun.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 12, 2016)

Chem91


----------



## TWS (Dec 12, 2016)

Love Chem ! That looks like fire,.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 12, 2016)

Yah, no kidding @East Hawaii You're winter flowers are putting most peoples' summer flowers to shame.


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 12, 2016)

Its beginning to look alot like Christmas , Molokai Frost x Abula frosting up.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 12, 2016)

Really nice looking @budznsudz !


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 12, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Really nice looking @budznsudz !


Thank you! Been long time waiting to try some frost again. Nearly ten years, the wait is killing me but at the same time im stoked since the cuttings of her have rooted. I have about 10 beans left and will probably pop them within the next month. Looking for the closest to pure the MF .


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 12, 2016)

Headwise ripening up


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 13, 2016)

Mahalo It has been a chore keeping the pm and rot away this year.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Thank you! Been long time waiting to try some frost again. Nearly ten years, the wait is killing me but at the same time im stoked since the cuttings of her have rooted. I have about 10 beans left and will probably pop them within the next month. Looking for the closest to pure the MF .


Fo' real brah, I like sampo, ha ha. I never got to try Molokai Frost. It seems to be liked quite a bit by people who have had it.

@East Hawaii don't you have Molokai Frost?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Wish I could bring some island genetics home .


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> Mahalo It has been a chore keeping the pm and rot away this year. View attachment 3852240 View attachment 3852241 View attachment 3852243


Well from the pics you could fool me that you've been having trouble, but I believe you. This has been the wettest year I can remember on my side of the island. It's wet where I live, but I can only imagine how much rain you guys have been getting. One of my buddies in Hilo used the word "torrential" for the amount of rain they've gotten this year.

Do you recycle your soil? And do you know your soil pH?


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Wish I could bring some island genetics home .


Did you get to go surfing somewhere yet?

I think I'm getting some seeds from a buddy pretty soon who has some good local varieties and I'm going to be cracking some seeds of my own from local varieties too. If I make some or get extra from my buddy I'll send you some.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hasnt been that atypical here in Hilo this year, the past couple years were just extra dry from El Nino and everyone got spoiled cuz it was like Kona in the winter. I saw some pretty nuts videos of flooding on maui two days ago.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

No surfing yet . We were gonna go on Sunday afternoon after the swap meet but couldn't get back to the house to get the board cause of all the traffic and marathon. Probably going tomorrow . 
That would be cool. I really hadn't told anybody yet , We are in escrow for a pot farm . 2.5 acres a 20 x 80 greenhouses, a big two story barn wired with 400 amp service two mobile homes and a horse coral and stable on agricultural land with discounted electricity. Kinda need a little seed . Ty.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

As soon as getawaymountain gets his website up you might want to check out some of his mold resistant strains breed in maine.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Hasnt been that atypical here in Hilo this year, the past couple years were just extra dry from El Nino and everyone got spoiled cuz it was like Kona in the winter. I saw some pretty nuts videos of flooding on maui two days ago.


Huh, it's been wet on my side for the last 3 years, extra wet for the last two years and extra extra wet this year. I would have figured you guys would be drowning. Maybe the weather is just picking on me, ha ha. I know oldhaole said the first half of this year was the wettest first half of the year in ____ many years. I don't remember how many years, maybe something like 30+ years. Even a lot of the old timers can't remember a wetter year (on my side anyway). It would have been super sad if I didn't have a greenhouse.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Mold is ravenous in nor cal . A green house does no good once it rains for a week. 
There for my farm will be in so cal .


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Fo' real brah, I like sampo, ha ha. I never got to try Molokai Frost. It seems to be liked quite a bit by people who have had it.
> 
> @East Hawaii don't you have Molokai Frost?


Depending what island you stay on for sure braddah. I can admit these are coming out better than what i grew a long time ago. I didnt know to much about growing back then, the funny thing is i had access to alot of local strains through friends and family. Kauai electric, puna budder, the pure molokai frost and purple hawaiian hash plant. Now that i know kinda what im doing all of a sudden nobody kept those rare gems around and if they do they dont like to share.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> No surfing yet . We were gonna go on Sunday afternoon after the swap meet but couldn't get back to the house to get the board cause of all the traffic and marathon. Probably going tomorrow .
> That would be cool. I really hadn't told anybody yet , We are in escrow for a pot farm . 2.5 acres a 20 x 80 greenhouses, a big two story barn wired with 400 amp service two mobile homes and a horse coral and stable on agricultural land with discounted electricity. Kinda need a little seed . Ty.
> 
> View attachment 3852476 View attachment 3852477


That sounds rad. Hopefully this price is decent, but that sounds like a really great setup. You probably need another greehouse that size and a few half the size for doing some light deps, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mold is ravenous in nor cal . A green house does no good once it rains for a week.
> There for my farm will be in so cal .


Good plan, IMO. And the growing season is longer in a lot of SoCal.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> That sounds rad. Hopefully this price is decent, but that sounds like a really great setup. You probably need another greehouse that size and a few half the size for doing some light deps, ha ha.


The one that is there is a cold frame shape . Easy for light dep with a lower 10 ft cieling . There are several graded pads we plan to put 30 x 90's gable greenhouse on for big plants but I think we are going to go the four crop a year route . March- April. May-June light dep. July-August . Sept - Oct 
Nov - Feb vacation.
Big plants are a pain in the butt.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Depending what island you stay on for sure braddah. I can admit these are coming out better than what i grew a long time ago. I didnt know to much about growing back then, the funny thing is i had access to alot of local strains through friends and family. Kauai electric, puna budder, the pure molokai frost and purple hawaiian hash plant. Now that i know kinda what im doing all of a sudden nobody kept those rare gems around and if they do they dont like to share.


I was kidding about sampling, but if you insist I won't insult you with rejecting your meds, ha ha. I'm on Maui. 

Some of those strains are still around. I know some of the Puna guys have at least some of them and the Upcountry guys like oldhaole and greyskull might have them too.


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I was kidding about sampling, but if you insist I won't insult you with rejecting your meds, ha ha. I'm on Maui.
> 
> Some of those strains are still around. I know some of the Puna guys have at least some of them and the Upcountry guys like oldhaole and greyskull might have them too.


Ideally I want to grow mainly local strains and just have a few that arent of my favorites like supersilverhaze, bubba kush and something like a blueberry x white widow . If i had the chance to preserve the old Hawaiian Genetics i would. For future generstions and so they are never lost.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Well from the pics you could fool me that you've been having trouble, but I believe you. This has been the wettest year I can remember on my side of the island. It's wet where I live, but I can only imagine how much rain you guys have been getting. One of my buddies in Hilo used the word "torrential" for the amount of rain they've gotten this year.
> 
> Do you recycle your soil? And do you know your soil pH?


Same soil for 4 yrs and no on ph. My son wants to send in a sample to see where we are at. I have some MF seeds I made a few years back they were in refer but two weeks no power so have them in closet. I can bust loose. I have some pics from a few years ago MF I got a cut of some Molokai Citrus Kush same breeder back in the day as the MF some tasty this one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> No surfing yet . We were gonna go on Sunday afternoon after the swap meet but couldn't get back to the house to get the board cause of all the traffic and marathon. Probably going tomorrow .
> That would be cool. I really hadn't told anybody yet , We are in escrow for a pot farm . 2.5 acres a 20 x 80 greenhouses, a big two story barn wired with 400 amp service two mobile homes and a horse coral and stable on agricultural land with discounted electricity. Kinda need a little seed . Ty.
> 
> View attachment 3852476 View attachment 3852477


Awesome TWS. So Cal?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome TWS. So Cal?


 Yes . About 40 mins from home .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Good stuff man. Hoping everything lines out for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Should be up and running fully by Christmas if you need some beans.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good stuff man. Hoping everything lines out for you


Thanks
it should be good . Hope to have my foot in the door if or when permits come out but the county just last year allowed 24 mm per parcel in the midst of MMRSA that's a good start .

Add our six a piece recreational and that's a good grow 4 harvest a year.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

I can grow them big 6-8 ft in the barn before going out . I all ready have extra ballast.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> Same soil for 4 yrs and no on ph. My son wants to send in a sample to see where we are at. I have some MF seeds I made a few years back they were in refer but two weeks no power so have them in closet. I can bust loose. I have some pics from a few years ago MF I got a cut of some Molokai Citrus Kush same breeder back in the day as the MF some tasty this one.


Yeah, I remember seeing your MF (probably on icmag) that's why I asked.
You've been out of power the last two weeks?
Do you use catchment water for your plants?
If you want to send in some soil tests let me know. I've been doing soil prescriptions as a side hustle for a little while now. I asked about the pH because there's a good chance it's running low. Fungal pressure tends to be a problem in soils running below 6.4pH or so.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing your MF (probably on icmag) that's why I asked.
> You've been out of power the last two weeks?
> Do you use catchment water for your plants?
> If you want to send in some soil tests let me know. I've been doing soil prescriptions as a side hustle for a little while now. I asked about the pH because there's a good chance it's running low. Fungal pressure tends to be a problem in soils running below 6.4pH or so.


Who do you recommend for soil testing? CTAHR?


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wettest year I saw was when we had that 40 days and 40 nights of rain (actually 43 lol)


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 13, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing your MF (probably on icmag) that's why I asked.
> You've been out of power the last two weeks?
> Do you use catchment water for your plants?
> If you want to send in some soil tests let me know. I've been doing soil prescriptions as a side hustle for a little while now. I asked about the pH because there's a good chance it's running low. Fungal pressure tends to be a problem in soils running below 6.4pH or so.


Lost power a few years back after all the trees fell. Everything water catchment, I will send in a soil sample pm is the only thing I really deal with


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2016)

My own cross. Animas Valley x Black Lime Reserve
 

Blueberry Sativa


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 13, 2016)

Loving the night shots


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Who do you recommend for soil testing? CTAHR?


I'm sure that CTAHR is a fine lab, but I don't recommend them for a few reasons. 
1. They use the Modified Morgan test which I'm not familiar with yet and it'll probably be awhile before I am. There's a lot of agronomists and horticulturists that like the Modified Morgan test and believe it gives results of what is available to the plants. I think it's a good test too, but I've been using the Mehlich 3 and Ammonium Acetate pH 8.2 test which I think give a very good idea of what is potentially available to the plant.
2. They're kind of slow a lot of times. They can take 3 weeks and I had to drive my sample down to the extension office here.
3. They're not cheap for the stuff I'd want to test for. I don't remember how much I paid, but it wasn't cheap and they don't include a few things in their standard tests that they should. For example, you have to request the tests for sodium and sulfur. Both of those are vital numbers to know IMO and should be part of any standard soil test. I think it costs about $90 per test for the stuff I want from CTAHR and it's less 

Besides CTAHR I've used Logan Labs and Spectrum both in Ohio. Just take a good sample of your soil. There's several places to look up how to take a good soil sample including Logan Labs' and Spectrum's websites. Put about 2 cups in a ziplock bag. Print out their soil receiving permits and print out their soil sample submitting sheets. Put the soil sample(s) and the permits in a box and pack it so it doesn't wiggle and send it on it's way. They'll call you and you can pay with a credit card. They have other form of payment too.

Last time I sent a sample to Logan Labs it took 3 days and Spectrum took one day to have the test reports emailed to me. You can request the standard soil test from Logan Labs and the T3 or S3 from Spectrum. I'd also request for Silicon. And if the Mehlich 3 test shows that your pH is above 7 than I'd also recommend getting the ammonium acetate pH 8.2 test. If you have to get the M3 and AApH8.2 tests then it will cost about $55-$60. If you only have to get the M3 then it'll be closer to $30 with the silicon test.

I'm going to call both the labs today though and see if they'll weigh out soil samples upon request and how much it will cost. Most labs use a soil scoop that's calibrated to be approximately 2 grams of field soil instead of actually weighing out 2 grams. This method isn't the best for lightweight mixes like a lot of canna growers use. That's where some of the labs who use the Morgan or Modified Morgan might do better since I'm pretty sure they take into account weight and density of every sample. I'll let you know what I find out today if you want.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 14, 2016)

And @waterproof808 and @budznsudz both looking good!


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah, I was considering CTAHR a while back but after I added up all the costs from their a la carte style menu to match what logan labs offers it was going to cost way more. Then I sort of gave up on the whole idea. Didnt realize it was that easy to send soil out of Hawaii, I thought we had all types of ag restrictions.


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 15, 2016)

MF 2012 These are the girls I made seeds from.


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 15, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> MF 2012 These are the girls I made seeds from.View attachment 3853913 View attachment 3853914 View attachment 3853915 View attachment 3853916



Beautiful brother !


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 17, 2016)

Update on the Molokai x Abula, my buddy who made this cross threw me a nug of this the other day. Super smooth and sweet, the high was great very heady. The plants are taking on a mint smell its kind of trippy.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 17, 2016)

triangle kush


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Yeah, I was considering CTAHR a while back but after I added up all the costs from their a la carte style menu to match what logan labs offers it was going to cost way more. Then I sort of gave up on the whole idea. Didnt realize it was that easy to send soil out of Hawaii, I thought we had all types of ag restrictions.


It is just that easy to send out soil. Just put the soil receiving permits (from the lab) in the box with your soil.

Are you using a lightweight soil?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2016)

@TWS - I got you covered for seeds 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - I got you covered for seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how do we put an order into Mohican's Magnificent Mo' Money Monster Seeds? Did I get the name correct? Ha ha, I'm kidding, but it looks like you could start a seed company with that collection. Now your just need an Instagram account and to shamelessly promote yourself (and your strains a little bit) constantly and you're golden. I'm pretty sure there's "breeders" that have started off with less.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

Tophat genetics


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2016)

There are plenty more where those came from. 



There are currently a few haze testers on Maui


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - I got you covered for seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mo ! I'd be interested in the 8-9 weekers. If I don't come out soon enough I'll catch ya at the cup sir .


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2016)

Fireballs x Paki Punch
Cherry Pie x Paki Punch
AK x Paki Punch
Princess OG x Backyard IBL (Jillanje BX4)

The Cherry Pie and Princess OG were super fast finishers in So Cal.

What - No 12 foot sativa trees this year?


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Fireballs x Paki Punch
> Cherry Pie x Paki Punch
> AK x Paki Punch
> Princess OG x Backyard IBL (Jillanje BX4)
> ...


No . Going to run 4 crops this year . Start flowering in March and finish in November .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> There are plenty more where those came from.
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently a few haze testers on Maui


HELL YEAH!!! Nice Mo. Gotta have some!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

Funny thing is, when I typed tophat up I was thinking it was too phat as well!!!! Should have gone with the gut


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2016)

Top Hat / Too Phat - Tomato / Tomoto


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Tomo goto Mr roboto


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2016)

Domo arigato


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

This will be me in the future...maybe . Creative thoughts


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 21, 2016)

Headwise is a gem! Starting to get some purple on the tips.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Got a seed out of the test bud. She lives on haha


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 25, 2016)

Mele Kalikimaka braddahs! I hope you all are having a blessed day


----------



## Participant (Dec 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - I got you covered for seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Mele Kalikimaka braddahs! I hope you all are having a blessed day


Merry Christmas Riki and crew . God bless. 
Looks like a beautiful day over there. 
45 here . Burrrrr.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry xmas it's a frosty one lol


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 26, 2016)

Mele Kalikimaka! Have a Hashy new year!


----------



## Waiks (Dec 26, 2016)

Aloha friends, anyone here interested in some lights? I quit smoking and growing and am trying to get rid of my LEDs. Diy cxb 3070s + cpu coolers + meanwell drivers. Also got some Vero rigs. I'll post pics if anyone is interested. All in great shape. Shoooots!


----------



## Participant (Dec 26, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Aloha friends, anyone here interested in some lights? I quit smoking and growing and am trying to get rid of my LEDs. Diy cxb 3070s + cpu coolers + meanwell drivers. Also got some Vero rigs. I'll post pics if anyone is interested. All in great shape. Shoooots!


oahu?


----------



## Waiks (Dec 26, 2016)

Participant said:


> oahu?


Cheeyup! 

Some girls I grew with the lights:
http://rollitup.org/t/let-the-healing-begin-first-grow-diy-cxb3070.887145/page-6


----------



## East Hawaii (Dec 26, 2016)

Got these at a great Christmas party.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Merry Christmas Riki and crew . God bless.
> Looks like a beautiful day over there.
> 45 here . Burrrrr.


Thanks TWS! We had some wintery weather, for here, on my side of the island. There was heavy misting rain in the morning (it cleared up midday) and I don't think it got above 69, maybe 70. We survived though. I almost thought about putting on some pants or socks or a long sleeve shirt, but decided to lay in the hammock instead. It was rough, but somebody has to do it.

God bless you too and I hope your surviving the winter weather


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 28, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> View attachment 3861235 Mele Kalikimaka! Have a Hashy new year!


I like the bud structure on that one. I bet it's going to be some killahz there


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks TWS! We had some wintery weather, for here, on my side of the island. There was heavy misting rain in the morning (it cleared up midday) and I don't think it got above 69, maybe 70. We survived though. I almost thought about putting on some pants or socks or a long sleeve shirt, but decided to lay in the hammock instead. It was rough, but somebody has to do it.
> 
> God bless you too and I hope your surviving the winter weather


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 28, 2016)

East Hawaii said:


> Got these at a great Christmas party.View attachment 3861673


That's a great shirt!


----------



## budznsudz (Dec 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I like the bud structure on that one. I bet it's going to be some killahz there


Mahalo brother, she smells of fuely mint. Cut an early nug off one of her sisters the other day. For being cut early the high was still very strong and cereberal. Super stoked on her probably gonna reveg these ladies.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 29, 2016)

Almost ready!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 30, 2016)

budznsudz said:


> Mahalo brother, she smells of fuely mint. Cut an early nug off one of her sisters the other day. For being cut early the high was still very strong and cereberal. Super stoked on her probably gonna reveg these ladies.View attachment 3862889 View attachment 3862892


Fuely mint you say? I can't imagine that smell, but I'm sure it's great


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 30, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Almost ready!!View attachment 3863899View attachment 3863901


Lookin good ChefT!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 1, 2017)

Hau 'oli Makahiki Hou braddahs!


----------



## bobqp (Jan 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - I got you covered for seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus that's a nice box of breeding material. What strain's are you breeding?


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 1, 2017)

Purple action


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 2, 2017)

Pre harvest photos she's coming down tomorrow. Happy harvests everyone! Never grew anything with purple in it can't wait!


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 3, 2017)

Praying for no mold the next two weeks


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 3, 2017)

ChefT808 said:


> Pre harvest photos she's coming down tomorrow. Happy harvests everyone! Never grew anything with purple in it can't wait!View attachment 3866704View attachment 3866705View attachment 3866707


Looking good ChefT. Are you only flowering one at a time?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 3, 2017)

budznsudz said:


> Praying for no mold the next two weeks View attachment 3866924


Nice budznsudz! Is that the Abuela x MF? The buds look different from the last pic you posted. And it looks pretty done so if you got to pull it before two weeks it should be fine IMO.


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good ChefT. Are you only flowering one at a time?


Ya cuz that's all my parents are ok with even tho I have my card lol. (I got 9.75 weeks of flower in on this one. waited one more day and da buggah turn purple!!


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice budznsudz! Is that the Abuela x MF? The buds look different from the last pic you posted. And it looks pretty done so if you got to pull it before two weeks it should be fine IMO.


This is a white lotus cross , its pretty close to ready i know for sure that the white lotus mother put on her weight the last weeks. I could pull now but she will be more heavy and more potent if i wait.


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 3, 2017)

Heres one of the mf x abula , pheno #2


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 7, 2017)

ChefT808 said:


> Ya cuz that's all my parents are ok with even tho I have my card lol. (I got 9.75 weeks of flower in on this one. waited one more day and da buggah turn purple!! View attachment 3867389View attachment 3867390


Very nice looking plant there ChefT!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 7, 2017)

budznsudz said:


> Heres one of the mf x abula , pheno #2View attachment 3867551


That's the one right there! You can tell just from looking at it that it's going to be some good stuff.


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 8, 2017)

A few pics. Trimming today!


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 8, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's the one right there! You can tell just from looking at it that it's going to be some good stuff.



Her and her sister will be revegged. The sister was very energetic and uplifting, Great for mornings and daytime smoke. The rosin i press from it has the opposite affect seems to put me to sleep after a couple fat dabs.


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 8, 2017)

ChefT808 said:


> A few pics. Trimming today!View attachment 3871252View attachment 3871254



Beautiful flowers brother! Keep up the good work!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

Big island , ocean view represent!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

Old pictures from the Begin of 2016 right before the dea raided my property so had to cut it all down and go legal and get medical cards 
, 7 plants for me and 7 for my dad so 14 2017 will be my year !!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Old pictures from the Begin of 2016 right before the dea raided my property so had to cut it all down and go legal


It's good to hear they didn't take you with them. Looking good.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 12, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Big island , ocean view represent! View attachment 3872181 View attachment 3872182 View attachment 3872184


Nice White boiyee! What kind of flowers do you have in these pics? The top two look like a couple others I've seen on the B.I.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 12, 2017)

Not sure exactly , i mixed Hawaii skunk with some Hawaiian ak47 then the purple one is Hawaiian skunk Hawaiian ak47 and Washington state purple nuple mixed  this morning at 6 43 am


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 12, 2017)

Headband x pennywise


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

ChefT808 said:


> Headband x pennywise View attachment 3874861View attachment 3874862View attachment 3874863


She came out nice eh


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mahalo ke akua!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 12, 2017)

Its so hard for me to find new strains on the big island , wish i had different strains i mean the strains i have are dank but its always fun to grow different strains


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 13, 2017)

@   update ;
At 6:18 am this morning


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 14, 2017)

update 7:01 am


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 14, 2017)

Made this meme awhile back , thought it was funnyAF.


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hahaha suds that's epic


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 14, 2017)

west coast dog x chem4bx3


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry but I've been out of touch. Okay, I'm been hangin' out smokin' but now, quoting Neil, in the field of opportunity it's plowing time again. Germinated Northern Lights, White Widow and Spicoli and have them outside once the seeds popped. No grow lights at all for veg. I expect it to be a small harvest.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 15, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> Sorry but I've been out of touch. Okay, I'm been hangin' out smokin' but now, quoting Neil, in the field of opportunity it's plowing time again. Germinated Northern Lights, White Widow and Spicoli and have them outside once the seeds popped. No grow lights at all for veg. I expect it to be a small harvest.


Give them some good root space from the first week of their short existence and you could get some decent short season plants. It wouldn't be unheard of to get some ounce sized plants, but like I said, they have to have some space for their roots to stretch out.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 15, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> west coast dog x chem4bx3


That's some purdy bud right there. Do you have a pic of the whole plant? How's the structure? I liked the way West Coast Dog grows from what I saw of it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 15, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3874672 View attachment 3874671


Nice looking garden White boy. Do you have any topsoil out there?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jan 15, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Give them some good root space from the first week of their short existence and you could get some decent short season plants. It wouldn't be unheard of to get some ounce sized plants, but like I said, they have to have some space for their roots to stretch out.



I put them in taller pots allowing for more root space. As a newbie grower my expectations are low but my hopes are high. I'll keep y'all updated as things develop.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 15, 2017)

spider-man approves


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 15, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3876831 View attachment 3876832 spider-man approves


Rumor has it his favorite strain is Charlottes Web lol


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 15, 2017)

He's also fond of that green goblin


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 15, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's some purdy bud right there. Do you have a pic of the whole plant? How's the structure? I liked the way West Coast Dog grows from what I saw of it.


Nothing too special structure wise. I have another thin leaved pheno that has better branching. She's caked in resin though


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 15, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Nothing too special structure wise. I have another thin leaved pheno that has better branching. She's caked in resin though


Quite a bit of nitrogen for flowering isnt it? Other than that excellent plant!!


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jan 16, 2017)

Little leaf miner damage. A beautiful plant with a great stalk.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Nothing too special structure wise. I have another thin leaved pheno that has better branching. She's caked in resin though


That's a good and happy looking plant with some nice sheen on the leaves. Did you mainline it? It looks like it's going to yield pretty well. Is that a 3 gallon pot?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 16, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's a good and happy looking plant with some nice sheen on the leaves. Did you mainline it? It looks like it's going to yield pretty well. Is that a 3 gallon pot?


Just topped a few times, And I think that's a five gal on a blumat auto water system. She's only been flowering since right after xmas so I don't think she is too high on N, still had a ways to go.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 16, 2017)

I wouldn't give my flowering plants that much nitrogen but thats me..


----------



## budznsudz (Jan 16, 2017)

If i worry about them yellowing to early i add a layer of soil mix and a layer of ewc. Usually does the job without giving the herb a green taste.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 16, 2017)

budznsudz said:


> If i worry about them yellowing to early i add a layer of soil mix and a layer of ewc. Usually does the job without giving the herb a green taste.


I haven't had a problem with yellowing since i cut back from 85+ plants to legal 14 plants for medical


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 16, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Just topped a few times, And I think that's a five gal on a blumat auto water system. She's only been flowering since right after xmas so I don't think she is too high on N, still had a ways to go.


I think she's looking really nice for a few weeks into flowering


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

My plants stay green until right at the end.....and I'm in living soil. Its not too much nitrogen. The plants uptake what they need.
Looks good @waterproof808


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 17, 2017)

some of my outdoor clones
ak-9 x purple nurple or i like to call it nurple nine


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jan 17, 2017)

'Frosty' doesn't do the description justice.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 17, 2017)

I got about 10 seedlings then going to find the best females in a few month's and clone the shit out of them ,,... heres one


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 17, 2017)

and a few weeks from harvest on this one


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 18, 2017)

some seedlings i just planted


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a few seedlings popping up too:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hotpotato8 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sweet pics guys. Imma little early. Next week, eh?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 22, 2017)

Lost a top of my plant today due to high winds and heavy buds not a good day but hey im almost out of smoke anyways


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 22, 2017)

Ak-9 x purple nurple isnt so purple once its trimmed up


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 26, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3882787 View attachment 3882789 Ak-9 x purple nurple isnt so purple once its trimmed up


That looks like it turned out good there. How much longer were you planning on letting it go? Did you wet trim it?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 26, 2017)

I cut the rest of the plant yesterday and wet trimmed half and let the other half dry without trimming , still a few days untill its dry and then i will put it in jars for a few weeks to cure then its smoke able , it smell amazing , the plant had maybe another week left but fuck it i need smoke and it broke the top


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 27, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I cut the rest of the plant yesterday and wet trimmed half and let the other half dry without trimming , still a few days untill its dry and then i will put it in jars for a few weeks to cure then its smoke able , it smell amazing , the plant had maybe another week left but fuck it i need smoke and it broke the top


How do you usually trim? Wet or dry? I'm just curious.

How's the smell?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 27, 2017)

It just depends on if im feeling lazy some times i get to lazy to trimm it all haha 

The un trimmed have a little more smell to it than the wet trimmed buds but the wet trimmed buds are tighter than the dry trimmed


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> It just depends on if im feeling lazy some times i get to lazy to trimm it all haha
> 
> The un trimmed have a little more smell to it than the wet trimmed buds but the wet trimmed buds are tighter than the dry trimmed


I have yet to get real good results for smell from wet trimming. I'm sure it can be done, but I doubt I'll take the time to figure it out.

How's the aroma?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2017)

@waterproof808 do you have the Maximus going?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 28, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @waterproof808 do you have the Maximus going?


yep, she did pretty well with the crazy rain we just had, only one tiny spot of rot. Buds are super dense.

Never been a fan of wet trimming. The difference in smell is night and day compared to dry trimming. plus I think the flowers look nicer when I hang dry the whole plant.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 28, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I have yet to get real good results for smell from wet trimming. I'm sure it can be done, but I doubt I'll take the time to figure it out.
> 
> How's the aroma?


 It has a sweet almost like brown sugar and skunky aroma ,its still curing properly in jars for the next couple weeks


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> yep, she did pretty well with the crazy rain we just had, only one tiny spot of rot. Buds are super dense.
> 
> Never been a fan of wet trimming. The difference in smell is night and day compared to dry trimming. plus I think the flowers look nicer when I hang dry the whole plant.


Right on. I saw your pic on IG, it's looking good. South Fork Seeds looks like they got some nice stuff. I keep up with a handful of guys growing their gear on IG. Let us know how it goes. It seems like Maximus and South Fork Kush are their flagship strains at the moment.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> It has a sweet almost like brown sugar and skunky aroma ,its still curing properly in jars for the next couple weeks


Brown sugar and skunk huh? Only cannabis can make that combo wonderful, ha ha. I like sampo braddah


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 28, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Brown sugar and skunk huh? Only cannabis can make that combo wonderful, ha ha. I like sampo braddah



If your on the big island you can sampo  haha


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> If your on the big island you can sampo  haha


I used to live in "Da Acres", but I'm on Maui now. I usetuhto drive by HOVE every month or two on my way to or from Costco depending on the route I took. From where I lived it took about the same amount of time to get to Costco no matter which way I went (Ka'u way, Waimea way or Saddle Road way) so I liked to change up the scenery.

I'll be posting up some pics pretty soon. Stuff is just starting to get interesting. I started flowering a bunch of plants on the New Year. And considering they all had leaf spot they are doing pretty well. Leaf spot is a horrible disease, just FYI. I hope none of you guys ever get it (unless you deserve some bad bachi, ha ha)


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 28, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I used to live in "Da Acres", but I'm on Maui now. I usetuhto drive by HOVE every month or two on my way to or from Costco depending on the route I took. From where I lived it took about the same amount of time to get to Costco no matter which way I went (Ka'u way, Waimea way or Saddle Road way) so I liked to change up the scenery.
> 
> I'll be posting up some pics pretty soon. Stuff is just starting to get interesting. I started flowering a bunch of plants on the New Year. And considering they all had leaf spot they are doing prettthe well. Leaf spot is a horrible disease, just FYI. I hope none of you guys ever get it (unless you deserve some bad bachi, ha ha)


Saddle road is a breeze to drive now. I'm sure Maui wouldn't be the same to me now. Been about 18 years since I've been there.

I've been watchin all you guys grows.... very nice. I lost a lot of plants to Septoria. (yellow spots) I thought it was a nutrient thing. Anyway, started all new grows.... so I don't have much to share. @rikdabrick ,I thank you for your comment about growing by tomatoes which is basically where it came from.

Heres a couple I snapped today.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 29, 2017)

mmjmon said:


> Saddle road is a breeze to drive now. I'm sure Maui wouldn't be the same to me now. Been about 18 years since I've been there.
> 
> I've been watchin all you guys grows.... very nice. I lost a lot of plants to Septoria. (yellow spots) I thought it was a nutrient thing. Anyway, started all new grows.... so I don't have much to share. @rikdabrick ,I thank you for your comment about growing by tomatoes which is basically where it came from.
> 
> Heres a couple I snapped today.


Right on! Looking good mmjmon! I'm glad I could help even though I don't remember what I said, ha ha. Do you still have some leaf spot? It's a pain to get rid of unless you switch out all your old dirt and keep your plants from getting rained on OR really get your soil dialed in which has been my approach because I can't get rid of the soil in my greenhouses. I'm having much better results now than I had during long season and I think it's going to get better each round. We'll see I guess.

And Maui hasn't changed that much in the last 18 years I don't think besides maybe more residents a day A LOT more tourists so the roads are more crowded, but not too bad. Thinking about it I guess there has been some development, but it's not as much as you might expect or it's just slid under my radar.

Let me know if you're ever thinking to visit.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 29, 2017)

Update on my AK- 9 seedlings there coming along nicely, i started some regular Hawaiian skunk seeds 2 days ago a in a wet paper towel will give an update on them as soon as they sprout


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 29, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on! Looking good mmjmon! I'm glad I could help even though I don't remember what I said, ha ha. Do you still have some leaf spot? It's a pain to get rid of unless you switch out all your old dirt and keep your plants from getting rained on OR really get your soil dialed in which has been my approach because I can't get rid of the soil in my greenhouses. I'm having much better results now than I had during long season and I think it's going to get better each round. We'll see I guess.
> 
> And Maui hasn't changed that much in the last 18 years I don't think besides maybe more residents a day A LOT more tourists so the roads are more crowded, but not too bad. Thinking about it I guess there has been some development, but it's not as much as you might expect or it's just slid under my radar.
> 
> Let me know if you're ever thinking to visit.



The Septoria..not sure if I remember the spelling correctly...but it ended after I finally bought some fungicide. I sprayed everything with it around the plants, on the plants etc. Seems to have worked. You had said something about reading or talking to someone about not growing next to tomatoes. That triggered my brain into noticing my tomatoes were looking the same way... only worse. So searched the symptoms for tomatoes instead of cannabis which usually looks like a nutrient problem. That's how I figured it out anyway.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 29, 2017)

Maximus - week 5


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 30, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Update on my AK- 9 seedlings there coming along nicely, i started some regular Hawaiian skunk seeds 2 days ago a in a wet paper towel will give an update on them as soon as they sprout View attachment 3888022 View attachment 3888025


Have you grown Hawaiian Skunk before? How's that? I don't think I've heard of that, but it sounds like something that has been around awhile. Some braddahs up the road from me have a mean skunk. I've never seen them or talk to them and I assume they don't know they stink up my road, ha ha. My friend's wife thought skunks lived here for years until her nephew told her it was weed, ha ha. Anyway, it's a pretty dead on skunk smell. I like sampo that one too, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 30, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Maximus - week 5
> 
> View attachment 3888563


Super pretty waterproof. How's the smell? How's the yield looking so far?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 30, 2017)

mmjmon said:


> The Septoria..not sure if I remember the spelling correctly...but it ended after I finally bought some fungicide. I sprayed everything with it around the plants, on the plants etc. Seems to have worked. You had said something about reading or talking to someone about not growing next to tomatoes. That triggered my brain into noticing my tomatoes were looking the same way... only worse. So searched the symptoms for tomatoes instead of cannabis which usually looks like a nutrient problem. That's how I figured it out anyway.


Okay, that makes sense that I said that. Tomatoes get leaf spot (septoria) regularly. I know a lot of soil growers don't worry about the pH of their soil, but it does make a difference with resistance to bugs, fungus and bacteria and a big part of that is nutrient being widely available between a pH of 6.4-6.8 in soil (lower in peat, like 6.0). Also having a good base cation ratio (Ca, Mg, K, and Na) along with sufficient amounts of phosphorous, zinc, copper, manganese, silica and boron set the stage for really healthy plants that can fight off bugs and disease themselves. In my new greenhouse the soil started off with a pH of 7.3 which isn't horrible, but leaf spot still kicked my plants okoles. I got the pH down to 7.0 at the time of my last soil test and balanced the minerals better and I've been getting the pH lower still and my plants are doing a much better job at keeping the leaf spot at bay even with foliar feeding them. They're not perfect still, but leaf spot isn't winning the war this round.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2017)

Next time it rains, collect the water in a clean bowl and measure the pH. I would love to hear what results you get. Here in Orange County CA it was 5.7!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 31, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Next time it rains, collect the water in a clean bowl and measure the pH. I would love to hear what results you get. Here in Orange County CA it was 5.7!


My 100g rain barrel usually reads about 7.1-7.2 with about 8ppm. The tap is about the same PH but TDS is slightly higher around 15-20ppm. Theres a couple companies shipping our tap water to the mainland for bottling. I think we have some of the best tasting tap water i've ever tried.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 31, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Next time it rains, collect the water in a clean bowl and measure the pH. I would love to hear what results you get. Here in Orange County CA it was 5.7!


I've checked the rain before several times, but I don't remember exactly, it was definitely alkaline though. I just use the pH drops so it's not an exact reading either, but the pH has always been noticeably above 7, like 7.5 or 8 which is weird since rain that's formed is usually acidic and you would think it would be even more acidic with the vog from Kilauea. Our well water is right around 7.6-7.7. I've sent it off to be tested a couple times so that number I know is pretty exact.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2017)

Volcanic areas are known for their high fertility and acid rain.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wifi x animal mint - seed junky genetics


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Volcanic areas are known for their high fertility and acid rain.


That is generally true and we do have fertile soil in some parts, but I think we're probably the exception to the rule on the rain pH. In my last post I meant to say it's weird we have alkaline rain because as far as I know rain formed over the ocean is usually acidic and then any vog should make it acidic too, but I haven't seen it work that way here yet. 

Some of the soil kind of sucks here too, just FYI. It depends on the microclimate and/or if the cane and pineapple companies used the soil until it was unproductive.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3892996 Wifi x animal mint - seed junky genetics


Really pretty waterproof. How far along is that? How's the stink?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 4, 2017)

Smells like sweet baked goods. I'm not real familiar with girl scout cookies but I grew a few crosses and they all have the same sort of smell.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2017)

BI is probably the only island that gets the benefit of the volcanic gasses.

http://www.botany.hawaii.edu/faculty/bridges/bigisland/sulfurbanks/sulfur_banks.htm


*Sulfur Bank*

This site is a bit of a paradox. You can smell the sulfur fumes in the air. You'd expect the rainfall in this area to be very acidic; you'll not be disappointed. The few measurements made indicate that from this perspective, it is a harsh environment. The paradox comes when you look at the plants. There is an abundance of species and many appear to be thriving, even some quite close to the sulfur vents.

Admittedly, many of the plants are stunted. That gives a hint that something is limiting the root growth. As a result, there is more to this environment than just the air -- and rainfall -- quality. Soil acidity is a likely candidate. Soil temperature must also be important although only reconnaissance-level measurements have been made (check this link for more information).

Take time to examine the distribution, abundance and general health of the plants in this area and you'll see how well adapted the plants are to this type of environment. It is clear that we need more environmental measurements if we are to sort out exactly what is happening here.

*Environment*

Elevation is about 4,000 ft. Rainfall and air temperature will closely match that recorded at HVNP Park Headquarters.

*Plant Species Checklist*

Click the following links for the type of checklist that you want.


Species organized by life form
Illustrated (suitable for printing): part 1, part 2, part 3
*Getting There*

The road to Sulfur Banks (spelled "Sulphur Bank") by the National Park Service) is located about 0.2 miles to the south of Park Headquarters along Crater Rim Road.
The sign along the Crater Rim Road (shown below) is near Park Headquarters and points to a short (about 0.1 mile) dead end road.


----------



## Anela (Feb 5, 2017)

pakalolo808 said:


> Growers who have grown in hawaii.
> 
> What time of year can u plant your seeds so that they dont start flowering right away? we got 12 hour sun alot of the year, so what do u guys do?


I grew before on big island. I used clones and made my own but I just kept my plants under a blue spectrum flouresant bulb ( or few) at night. I put my plants out in the morning and all day then put them in the bathroom under the light till 4 am. The short amount of dark gives them a rest and cycle.Other than that, if growing from seed best April depending on strain and growth. Days start getting shorter June 21st. Two weeks after you will see hairs and you will know what all your males are before this...


----------



## Anela (Feb 5, 2017)

lehua96734 said:


> i had germed 6 last week, 2 mango, 2 hindu krush, and 2 lowryders. then the rain came. my babies are out side. only one made it,a lowryder. so last night i started a new germ, 4 lowrydrs and 2 hindu k.s. sure love the sun but those 2 days of rain smashed my little green babies before i could bring them inside. because i grow outside and i have no light set-up i lost them. hopefully we won't have rain next week so i can get them going.


I just use a blue flouresant bulb. It keeps it being at night ...


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow,You just responded to the first posts in the thread from almost 9 years ago....thats a long run for a thread to stay alive


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried to make their own feminized seeds with colloidal silver? Just started spraying a few branches 4 days ago,
hope it works


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Has anyone tried to make their own feminized seeds with colloidal silver? Just started spraying a few branches 4 days ago,
> hope it works


I haven't tried it, but I've read it works from at least a few different people.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't tried it, but I've read it works from at least a few different people.


Yep it works, most I know use STS rather than CS but they both work. I have some step by steps if anyone wants them let me know and will PM them


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 10, 2017)

I lookin into the sts thats actually way more complicated than cs so im sticking with cs hahah


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 10, 2017)

Update on my ak-9 x purple nurple seedlings: 2 females and 2 males so far out of 6 the other two haven't shown male pollen sacks so they might be female and i started some of my regular ak-9 x skunk one seeds and have 5 of them poppin out of the soil, and then im saving the best looking ak-9 x purple nurple male for breeding more ak-9 x purple nurple seeds

(I'll upload some pictures when the site let's me)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I lookin into the sts thats actually way more complicated than cs so im sticking with cs hahah


sent you a pm


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 10, 2017)

Dose anyone know any good reliable and trusted seedbanks that ship to Hawaii ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Dose any one know and good reliable seedbanks that ship to Hawaii ?


All the US banks should I would have thought...anyway good ones within US...james bean company, the dank team, thegreenpool.net, dc seed exchange
outside US and still solid: Attitude, Choice (those are same owners)


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 10, 2017)

Sweet thanks , ill check those out


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 11, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Dose anyone know any good reliable and trusted seedbanks that ship to Hawaii ?


I've used James Bean Company, Great Lakes Genetics and California Seed Vault in the US and The Attitude, Herbies Head Shop and Sannies Seed Shop in Europe and they have all worked good for me. There's several good seed banks in the US now (besides the ones I mentioned) so no need to use the European seed banks unless they have something you really want that's not available from US breeders/seedmakers IMO

https://www.rollitup.org/t/u-s-based-seed-banks.927227/

^There's a thread with a bunch of US seed banks listed.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 11, 2017)

@Vnsmkr Is your seed bank going on still?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @Vnsmkr Is your seed bank going on still?


Sent you a PM brother. Though essentially no


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 12, 2017)

Today i super cropped the 2 female Ak-9 x purple nurple seedlings. in a few weeks when i put them in 20 gallon pots I'm going to tie them down then after a while I'm going to super crop them again


----------



## budznsudz (Feb 14, 2017)

Got some cs in the works right now bout to start some breeding projects... got a few strains i plan on working on . Tangerine power , gorilla glue 1 , candy jack , harley-tsu, ssh , raw glue and malawi gold.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 24, 2017)

Since yhe site has been down for almost 2 weeks heres An update Well the the 2 "males turned hermie so i pulled em now to waint for another male to show so i can start breeding and the Ak-9 x purps seedlings got put in there final home 20 gallon pots 2 are topped and super cropped and 2 will be Christmas tree style , and i just got somme new seeds from a buddy not sure what kind they are yet


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 24, 2017)

Still cant upload pictures dang it


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 27, 2017)

Finely you can upload pictures again hahah heres the ak-9 x skunk seedlings i toped them and 2 feet and now they are going to 5-7 colas


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 27, 2017)

Looking good @White boy in hawaii 

How are you keeping them from flowering?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 27, 2017)

i put a cover over them at 630 pm and take it off at 630 am that helps a little but its that time of the season on the big island to start seeds and clones.
those are my early seedlings so i can get clones off them thay are over 6 feet tall by the time they flower and i have more seedlings that just got put in 3 gallon pots


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 27, 2017)

budznsudz said:


> Got some cs in the works right now bout to start some breeding projects... got a few strains i plan on working on . Tangerine power , gorilla glue 1 , candy jack , harley-tsu, ssh , raw glue and malawi gold.


Where did you get the Gorilla Glue #1? I never heard anyone in Hawaii running the #1 or #5 yet.


----------



## budznsudz (Mar 2, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Where did you get the Gorilla Glue #1? I never heard anyone in Hawaii running the #1 or #5 yet.


Clone only came from the mainland a few months ago. Its the real deal, got a nug of it when i was gifted the cut. I know others running the 4 but only a few with the #1 cut. Its going around, im having a hard time getting her to root. But ill figure her out. Its the plant in the middle with the preflowers


----------



## budznsudz (Mar 3, 2017)

My little colloidal silver generator setup, for making fems.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 3, 2017)

budznsudz said:


> View attachment 3898808 My little colloidal silver generator setup, for making fems.


Just got mine in the mail now i can make my own, 
these are my first fem seeds made with some store bought 50ppm cs ,


----------



## budznsudz (Mar 3, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Just got mine in the mail now i can make my own,
> these are my first fem seeds made with some store bought 50ppm cs ,View attachment 3898813


Dont buy from stores, its rediculously easy to make alot of this stuff. Just buy 2 pure silver coins .999 or 1 and rip it in half and do this setup. Just remember not to smoke or consume the plant that you sprayed. Bum bai you end up like the silver dude in waikiki lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

Or you turn blue!


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 9, 2017)

Ho! Wassap kama'aina? The thread slowRd down a bit. I'm off to bed, but figured I could throw up a few quick pics. I hope you guys aren't getting flooded 

F2 Skywalker OG x Pipeline, aka Andy Irons OG.
 

Some Purple Mayhem 
 

And a contender for the next Maui legend; GG#4 x Valley OG.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 9, 2017)

Just got a bunch of unknown strains from a buddy cant wait to see what they grow


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 11, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Just got a bunch of unknown strains from a buddy cant wait to see what they growView attachment 3903100


Seeds look good. Nothing like a mystery.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 11, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Just got a bunch of unknown strains from a buddy cant wait to see what they growView attachment 3903100


I agree. Seeds are just like a fun slow opening Christmas present. I popped a bunch for short season and went straight to flowering. I'll throw some pics up in the near future.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I agree. Seeds are just like a fun slow opening Christmas present. I popped a bunch for short season and went straight to flowering. I'll throw some pics up in the near future.


Yeah i have a few starting to bud for the short season too and i have 3 that haven't started to bud at all going to start a shit load more seeds and i cloned 2 ta day


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's a few of the winter mini's. It's pretty fun to throw some seeds out in the middle of winter.
 

And a Dream Beaver nug that got trimmed up tonight.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 13, 2017)

Its catapilar season on the big island again , dose any one know how to get rid of these fuckers?


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 13, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Its catapilar season on the big island again , dose any one know how to get rid of these fuckers?


I haven't had to deal with them in a bit, but hand removal and spraying BT at least weekly worked for me. I give all the plants a wash at harvest to help remove any residue which seems to be effective.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 13, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't had to deal with them in a bit, but hand removal and spraying BT at least weekly worked for me. I give all the plants a wash at harvest to help remove any residue which seems to be effective.


Any specific brand of bt?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's my 4 clones they are 3 days old ,


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 13, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Any specific brand of bt?


I've used a couple different brands. They seem to work about the same. I believe the one I have right now is Safer brand. If you have a heavy infestation you may want to spray twice a week or after it rains because it washes off pretty easily and seems to be ineffective after rain


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 13, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Here's my 4 clones they are 3 days old ,
> View attachment 3905514


What are those clones? They look like some happy little bushes, haha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2017)

2 TBS per gallon and only spray it in the evening. Nothing works better than BT.
I spray everything within 30 feet of my plants, especially any trees.
Spray once a week for a month and then spray monthly to keep them away.
Last year I sprayed my lemon bush and the next day there was a half-dead huge caterpillar at the tip of one of the branches.
The whole garden exploded with new growth afterwards.
It is mind-blowing how much damage those critters cause.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 15, 2017)

Just got some safer brand b.t going to spray them in the evening , any thing specific to wash it with be for harvest iv heard people using a few tsp of hydrogen peroxide or Lemon water in a 5 gallon bucket full of water and dunk the buds in right when you harvest.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2017)

Bubble hash is a good way to clean your resin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2017)

man i really need to make another trip to the big island...lol. North shore, couple of doubies, and i'm good..lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 15, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Just got some safer brand b.t going to spray them in the evening , any thing specific to wash it with be for harvest iv heard people using a few tsp of hydrogen peroxide or Lemon water in a 5 gallon bucket full of water and dunk the buds in right when you harvest.


Just use water. The hydrogen peroxide is for killing powdery mildew and other fungus post harvest which is cool, but the H2O2 will also have an oxidizing effect on your buds which will make the cannabinoids "age" more rapidly which isn't a big deal if you go through it quick. I believe lemon juice would have the same effect.

I use a 3 tub/bucket wash. I cut off the big fan leaves (which could be optional depending on your drying conditions)and then I vigoursly dunk each branch 10 times each in each bucket and use a smooth pendulum motion to whisk most of the water out, then hang them to dry somewhere with good air flow. If the first bucket gets too dirty I dump it out and fill with fresh water and make that the third bucket and bump the other two down to be the second and first buckets and just keep rotating the buckets if necessary. The third bucket's water should stay clean. I've had a surprising amount of junk come off my buds post harvest with the bud washing e.g. dust, bugs, weed seeds, spray residue, etc. It's standard practice for me now. And if you're doing it right you shouldn't have any tricome loss. I've scoped the buds before and after and couldn't see any tricome loss. If you've got a scope/eye loupe you might want to check out your washing skills to see how it's affecting (or not affecting) the tricomes. It shouldn't be a problem though for the most part. Fresh cut plants seem to hold onto their tricomes pretty good even with vigorous dunking. Let us know what you think about it after you give it a try. Hopefully I making sense here too, ha ha. Also, the washing may add a day or so to your dry time, just FYI.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 16, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> man i really need to make another trip to the big island...lol. North shore, couple of doubies, and i'm good..lol


So much good bud out there... Especially the chems from BI


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 16, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Just use water. The hydrogen peroxide is for killing powdery mildew and other fungus post harvest which is cool, but the H2O2 will also have an oxidizing effect on your buds which will make the cannabinoids "age" more rapidly which isn't a big deal if you go through it quick. I believe lemon juice would have the same effect.
> 
> I use a 3 tub/bucket wash. I cut off the big fan leaves (which could be optional depending on your drying conditions)and then I vigoursly dunk each branch 10 times each in each bucket and use a smooth pendulum motion to whisk most of the water out, then hang them to dry somewhere with good air flow. If the first bucket gets too dirty I dump it out and fill with fresh water and make that the third bucket and bump the other two down to be the second and first buckets and just keep rotating the buckets if necessary. The third bucket's water should stay clean. I've had a surprising amount of junk come off my buds post harvest with the bud washing e.g. dust, bugs, weed seeds, spray residue, etc. It's standard practice for me now. And if you're doing it right you shouldn't have any tricome loss. I've scoped the buds before and after and couldn't see any tricome loss. If you've got a scope/eye loupe you might want to check out your washing skills to see how it's affecting (or not affecting) the tricomes. It shouldn't be a problem though for the most part. Fresh cut plants seem to hold onto their tricomes pretty good even with vigorous dunking. Let us know what you think about it after you give it a try. Hopefully I making sense here too, ha ha. Also, the washing may add a day or so to your dry time, just FYI.


Thank you. im going to give that a try come harvest in 3 weeks. i normally make bubble hash out of the plants i spray stuff on haha


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 16, 2017)

Seven new clones i just cut today of O.V frost (ocean veiw frost) , a strain bred to use for only bubble hash


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 17, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Seven new clones i just cut today of O.V frost (ocean veiw frost) , a strain bred to use for only bubble hashView attachment 3907476


Have you run that one before? Got any pics?

HP13 has been over here for a long time and has been used in a lot of crosses here over the years. I've never grown it, but I would in a second. It has a nice nasty funk, produces good looking buds and handles our tropical weather nicely. Other than HP13 and it's crosses I can't think of any other hash plant strains.

Do you get much rain where you're at white boy?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 17, 2017)

This has an over powered sweet citrus/cat piss skunk smell, i normally run about 5 or more every crop just for hash this time im doing 12 just for hash , not really alot of rain haha but every once in a while we get a good down pour and i cover my plants at night to keep the morning dew off because ocean view is prone for white powdery mildew altho not many around here are willing to admit it


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone here tried growing autos outdoors here in Hawaii or is it a waste of time?


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 20, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anyone here tried growing autos outdoors here in Hawaii or is it a waste of time?


Hey howzit Oreta? I tried a couple auto freebies. They ended up less than a foot tall with probably a few grams of bud. That's a pretty small sample size to base any opinion off of, but I'd guess we don't have the daylight hours autos like to have.


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ah dats it.. lol guess I going stick to the photoperiods! I got one auto going now started lots of photo periods to but one my hybrids is showing flowers now


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 21, 2017)

Any of u Braddahs on growdiaries


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 21, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Ah dats it.. lol guess I going stick to the photoperiods! I got one auto going now started lots of photo periods to but one my hybrids is showing flowers now


I should also say I only put them in 1 gallon pots and I think it was during short season so it really wasn't a good test for autos here, but I'm still going to guess most of them won't get that big here. I could be wrong about that though. Let us know how your auto does.

I never heard of growdiaries til you mentioned it. It looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I should also say I only put them in 1 gallon pots and I think it was during short season so it really wasn't a good test for autos here, but I'm still going to guess most of them won't get that big here. I could be wrong about that though. Let us know how your auto does.
> 
> I never heard of growdiaries til you mentioned it. It looks pretty cool though.


here some pics of my garden. But my auto I lst'd and everyone says u shouldn't and I also give it supplemental lighting to get 18 hrs of light. The auto is gorilla glue from fast buds.

Also I think grow diaries has been one of the easiest sites to make grow journals but most guys grow indoors there


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 21, 2017)

Irie Hawaii said:


> bra when does the season start?? i live on oahu and i got (4) 2 week old plants. if its not the season what should I expect from the plants?


Maui is sick. I live in Laguna Beach and Laguna Hills


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 22, 2017)

hey so I need some opinions ran out of space in my indoor grow had to throw this bag seed outside only 9 inch talls turned out to be a girl..


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 22, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> hey so I need some opinions ran out of space in my indoor grow had to throw this bag seed outside only 9 inch talls turned out to be a girl..


What kind of opinion are you looking for? She looks happy enough from what I can see from the pics.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 22, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> Maui is sick. I live in Laguna Beach and Laguna Hills


Maui is cool for sure. I've never been to Laguna Beach


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 22, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> Maui is sick. I live in Laguna Beach and Laguna Hills


my relatives used to live on the big island there is a costco there next time I go on holiday by mistake i'll go to North Shore, Oahu hang out there homeless if I dont have enough for a hotel then I might go farther west on a boat to western Japan. I want to go to Tokyo then take the train to the west I wonder how many people grow weed outdoors in Japan...


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 22, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> hey so I need some opinions ran out of space in my indoor grow had to throw this bag seed outside only 9 inch talls turned out to be a girl..


Should I try reveg? It's been awhile since I grew outdoors, I know days are starting to get longer her in Hawaii


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 23, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Should I try reveg? It's been awhile since I grew outdoors, I know days are starting to get longer her in Hawaii


What's your goals? You can easily reveg that plant, but it'll set you back a bit since the plant will have to take some time to switch back to vegging. Or you can just let it flower. It'll probably finish flowering just fine, you just won't get a lot off of it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 23, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> my relatives used to live on the big island there is a costco there next time I go on holiday by mistake i'll go to North Shore, Oahu hang out there homeless if I dont have enough for a hotel then I might go farther west on a boat to western Japan. I want to go to Tokyo then take the train to the west I wonder how many people grow weed outdoors in Japan...


I'm pretty sure not too many people grow weed in Japan. They have really strict laws about growing and smoking weed there.


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 23, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> What's your goals? You can easily reveg that plant, but it'll set you back a bit since the plant will have to take some time to switch back to vegging. Or you can just let it flower. It'll probably finish flowering just fine, you just won't get a lot off of it.



Goals... jus to get some smoke lol nah jus was wondering if it would finish outside even though days getting longer or do I gotta start covering it around mid april so it only gets 12 hrs light


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Goals... jus to get some smoke lol nah jus was wondering if it would finish outside even though days getting longer or do I gotta start covering it around mid april so it only gets 12 hrs light


No need to cover. Most strains flip in the 13 to 13 1/2 hour range.


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> No need to cover. Most strains flip in the 13 to 13 1/2 hour range.


That's about all the sun we get on our longest days of summer.. so I am better off vegging indoors and putting outside to flower?​


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 24, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> That's about all the sun we get on our longest days of summer.. so I am better off vegging indoors and putting outside to flower?​


The locals would know the best times to do it, but that is what I hear most do. I'm doing a Spring crop here in NW Florida, so I have been growing in short light hours. But my hours of light are growing fast. I have to get mine chopped soon or they will be reveging.


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is what I found from another site telling me in mid April I gotta start covering um up or they'll reveg.

TVMBergman's Lab Member
Apr '13
*I live in Hawaii which is a great place for marijuana plants throughout the entire year. Of course, the island has somewhat strange seasons. There is a long season that extends from April to September (or longer) and then a continuous short season all the way through to the end of March. At what time should I plant my marijuana seeds and what are some ideal varieties?*

You have plenty of options here. During the short season, you can grow marijuana strains like sativas, sativa-indica hybrids, and indicas. Sativas come from areas on earth that are close to the equator and are acclimated to little or no variation in the length of the day. They do, however, respond to dark periods that are larger than 12 hours. The marijuana plants will continue to grow as they flower. Once the days get shorter and they attain a height of 3 to 4 feet, more of their energy goes into flowering. Sativas that come from higher latitudes like Mexico or Jamaica will also flower as they grow but reach maturity earlier.

Sativa-indica hybrids maintain differences in the way they respond to darkness. Marijuana plants in the mid-range (e.g. indica-sativa F1 hybrids) get half their genes from each parent. They continue to flower as long as the dark period stays over 11 hours daily. After about the first half of April, the plants will stop flowering and begin vegetative growth once again. Occasionally, some flowers might pop up, but they will not flower in earnest until the beginning of fall. When their flowers have ripened, they can be coaxed back into vegetative growth by interrupting the dark cycle every night using a bright, incandescent flashlight. It needs to be shined on every branch several hours after darkness has fallen. When the marijuana plant attains the right size, it can be induced to flower again so long as the period of darkness is 12 hours or more.

Indicas originally came to us from Afghanistan and the adjacent nations in the Himalayas. Like most of the hash-producing areas, this region is right at the 30th parallel. These plants start flowering when the period of darkness is around 10 hours (late July in Afghanistan). Once they are placed outside in the short season, they will start flowering and stop growing. The buds might be somewhat small because the plant ripens so fast under long-night conditions. Some Hawaiian marijuana growers have been known to use a light system to make sure the plants get to the right size. Then they take them outside to ripen.

It is still feasibly to get quality buds during the long season even if Hawaii is at the 15thparallel. Even during the peak of summer hours (June 22) Hawaii still gets 10 or more hours of darkness. Indicas planted outdoors just prior to that peak will have a chance to grow before the long night induce flowering. They will ripen in late August to early September. During the long season, most sativas stay in vegetative growth. They will not start flowering until late September and will ripen about 8 to 10 weeks after that. Certain sativas can actually grow to be very big marijuana plants. Hawaii provides an environment conducive to optimal plant size. Sativas normally grown in more northern regions will start flowering in mid-July and will start ripening by the beginning of September as a result of Hawaii’s short daylight hours. Mid-range sativa-indica hybrids will start flowering at the end of August all the way through to the end of September and will ripen about 6 to 8 weeks later in October and November.

You can plant all of these varieties in late summer to reduce their size and exposure to peril. Many indoor varieties, particularly fast-ripening ones, are largely indica that have been acclimated to lower light levels provided by indoor cultivation. These marijuana plants will still grow bud when partly shaded from the tropical sun.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2017)

I've got a question for the Hawaiians with experience in Puna. 
If I was to say live in Fern Forest Vacation Estates and I planted in a greenhouse to avoid the rain, would I still need to be worried about bud rot, especially if I grew some heavy budding indica crosses?


----------



## Oreta808 (Mar 24, 2017)

do u got a Hygro meter? What's ur humidity in green house? 

mold and rot likes stagnant air a good exhaust and fan helps a lot.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a question for the Hawaiians with experience in Puna.
> If I was to say live in Fern Forest Vacation Estates and I planted in a greenhouse to avoid the rain, would I still need to be worried about bud rot, especially if I grew some heavy budding indica crosses?


Id be more worried about white powdery mildew than bud rott. i live close to south kona far south kona but your side is wetter. but i still cover my plants every night to keep off the morning dew and cover them when it rains and haven't had bud rot in 4 years


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a question for the Hawaiians with experience in Puna.
> If I was to say live in Fern Forest Vacation Estates and I planted in a greenhouse to avoid the rain, would I still need to be worried about bud rot, especially if I grew some heavy budding indica crosses?


Bud rot is a definite concern on this side of the island, you just need the right genetics...I've had stuff rot that was kept totally dry and had fans on it. 
Helps to use seeds that were bred outdoor or clones that are successful outdoor in norcal or the PNW.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Id be more worried about white powdery mildew than bud rott. i live close to south kona far south kona but your side is wetter. but i still cover my plants every night to keep off the morning dew and cover them when it rains and haven't had bud rot in 4 years





waterproof808 said:


> Bud rot is a definite concern on this side of the island, you just need the right genetics...I've had stuff rot that was kept totally dry and had fans on it.
> Helps to use seeds that were bred outdoor or clones that are successful outdoor in norcal or the PNW.


I've got experience growing outdoors in Western Washington State. I never had real good luck there. I had to pull early because of mold.
Thanks for the replies, guys!
I'm just curious. I'm trying to learn what I can before buying into the big Island. 

I love the beauty of the Puna District, but perhaps something a bit drier would be better for gardening different strains.
I used the Fern Forest Vacation Estates as an extreme example of cool wet dank. Maybe, if I was to grow someplace lower elevation and warmer, In Puna, say around Pahoa, I might not have to fight the mold as much? Or maybe someplace in Kau or Kona would be better? I'm not a fan of the desert, though and the pictures I've seen of HOVE look like the moon, plus it seems like water catchment would be difficult to supply the family and my plants needs there.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 25, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got experience growing outdoors in Western Washington State. I never had real good luck there. I had to pull early because of mold.
> Thanks for the replies, guys!
> I'm just curious. I'm trying to learn what I can before buying into the big Island.
> 
> ...


Hove is where its at hahaha yeahhh buddy hardly rains here but when it dose it fuckin pours and yeah i haul my own water every day to fill up my catchment tanks for gardening hey at least the water is free. i also used to grow in Washington state eastern Washington to be exact


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2017)

Sativa can start as late as August and will resist any mold issues. Try strains from Panama, Mexico, Colombia, Vietnam, Thailand, Africa...
All of the indica crosses will like environments more like what you see on the crater at 4000 feet on the dry side.

Maui South Side:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## East Hawaii (Mar 30, 2017)

been loving this dry weather.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 3, 2017)

East Hawaii said:


> been loving this dry weather.View attachment 3916362 View attachment 3916363 View attachment 3916364


Super nice East! What's the top one?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 3, 2017)

@waterproof808 where'd your rosin video go? That video was rad. How much rosin did you get from that press? And what press was that?


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @waterproof808 where'd your rosin video go? That video was rad. How much rosin did you get from that press? And what press was that?


Its a Dake 10ton bench press with 3x5 plates from low temp plates. I forgot to weigh the parchment before I pressed it to check the returns but I probably got 3-4 grams return. I really dig the end product after a couple day cure, I'm gonna have to experiment more with material that is fresh off the drying line.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 4, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Its a Dake 10ton bench press with 3x5 plates from low temp plates. I forgot to weigh the parchment before I pressed it to check the returns but I probably got 3-4 grams return. I really dig the end product after a couple day cure, I'm gonna have to experiment more with material that is fresh off the drying line.


Shootz! Thanks for the info. It looks like a cool setup. Have you ever tried just pressing trim? If so, how'd that work?


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 4, 2017)

A Tress sis cross someone gave me


----------



## Oreta808 (Apr 4, 2017)

Try pressing some dry sift or hash


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 5, 2017)

Aloha local growers,

Just an update on my 2nd grow.....

I started right after New Year's with 3 autoflowers outdoors. Northern Lights and 2 White Widows. At about 1 month I tipped over the wagon I was hauling them around in and dumped all 3 onto concrete with about 2 gallons of soil on top of them . Carefully pulling away the dirt I gently returned them to their pots and hoped. Alas, the 2 White Widows went hermi and I pulled them. They were replaced with another White Widow and another Northern Lights. The pic is of the 1st Northern Lights. The other 2 autoflowers are growing nicely with the Northern Lights redeux starting to flower and the White Widow still vegging. Both are getting LST with balloons and pipe cleaners. I'm expecting a few ozs off each plant. 

In Feb I also started my long season plants, growing them indoors for about 1 month, then outside. Maui Wowie, JillyBean, Very Berry OG and Pineapple Kush. The Kush died quickly. I had them in small thick peat pots and it seemed the roots couldn't get through the peat very well. They just seemed stunted. As a result the plants have almost no branching, just 1 cola. They started flowering almost as soon as I acclimated them to being outside. 12/12 thing I guess. I took them out of their peat pots and upsized them to 1 gal and then 3 gal pots. Those harvests should be very small, maybe 1/2 oz each.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 10, 2017)

Hawaii growers any experience getting seeds from www.seedsupreme.com? Also if anyone knows a site that have nice and cheap price for seeds? I tried nirvana shop and she goes but anyother site that I can use?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 11, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> Hawaii growers any experience getting seeds from www.seedsupreme.com? Also if anyone knows a site that have nice and cheap price for seeds? I tried nirvana shop and she goes but anyother site that I can use?


 Tried JamesBean Seed Co and Oregon Marijuana Seed Co. Can't compare to others due to Newbieness.


----------



## Oreta808 (Apr 11, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> Hawaii growers any experience getting seeds from www.seedsupreme.com? Also if anyone knows a site that have nice and cheap price for seeds? I tried nirvana shop and she goes but anyother site that I can use?


Yeah I used seed supreme the seeds i got were fast buds gorilla glue auto and bought there brand of and og mix 10 seeds for Twenty dollars. Fast buds was 10 a seed but shipping was fast and my stuff got checked by customs


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 11, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> Hawaii growers any experience getting seeds from www.seedsupreme.com? Also if anyone knows a site that have nice and cheap price for seeds? I tried nirvana shop and she goes but anyother site that I can use?


I've ordered from Great Lakes Genetics and James Bean Company and Greenline Organic Seedbank in the US and was pleased with all of them. And I've ordered from Sannies, The Attitude and Herbies in Europe and they were all good too, but I don't forsee myself buying out of the country anymore for the most part. The US banks are better and faster than the European ones IMO, but if you want good cheap seeds then Sannie' s or Breeder's Boutique are two good options.

The US banks usually have really good 4/20 promos so I would hold off on that if I were you. I'd recommend you keep on eye out on Great Lake Genetics and James Bean Company over the next week or so and see what they have going on for their promos.

There's a bunch of other good US banks too, but I haven't got to try the other ones out yet.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks guys I will look it to them greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oreta808 (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone here used led lights... I been thinking bout getting one been looking at sygavled 300 or the viparspectra 300. Wanted to know if anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 11, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anyone here used led lights... I been thinking bout getting one been looking at sygavled 300 or the viparspectra 300. Wanted to know if anyone had any experience with these?


I'm using Mars Hydro 900 watt I think it's Overkill I think I can get away with a 400 watt but I love it it has a low heat emission and you can switch from bloom to veg but you can also buy the new cob LED which is a lot more efficient but in the end it depends on your preference.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 11, 2017)

Here is the bottom of my canopy and here's my LED light penetrating through the canopy.


----------



## Oreta808 (Apr 11, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> I'm using Mars Hydro 900 watt I think it's Overkill I think I can get away with a 400 watt but I love it it has a low heat emission and you can switch from bloom to veg but you can also buy the new cob LED which is a lot more efficient but in the end it depends on your preference.


What size is ur grow room u using that beast in lol.. I jus got a 3x3 area... I haven't tried led yet but that viparspectra been hearing good things and there pretty cheap about 80$


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 11, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> What size is ur grow room.


3x4x6 it's small for a 900watt light but more power better the buds.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 11, 2017)

This is the top of my plants with the 900watt led light.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anyone here used led lights... I been thinking bout getting one been looking at sygavled 300 or the viparspectra 300. Wanted to know if anyone had any experience with these?


I'd check out the DIY COB kits. That's my next investment most likely. I have a 450 watt Spectrum King light and it works well, but I'd rather spread the light out than have a single point of light.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

Getting ready for some of the summer lineup


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Getting ready for some of the summer lineup
> 
> View attachment 3923287


Nice I like a clone if can.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> Nice I like a clone if can.


What island are you on?


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

Oahu the lovely big city of Hawaii.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> Oahu the lovely big city of Hawaii.


Ha ha, right on. I don't make it over that way very often or ever really. Big cities freak me out, ha ha, but you can come get one sometime if you want.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

I live oahu but not in the city I hate the city the only reason why I come down to the city is for my job. But I live leeward coastline Westside but dm I do want a clone all I got right now is a solo cup with one clone and I don't even know what it is. She is mostly sativa 8 to 9 weeks flowering she really don't smell that's why I like her. You could even say she's a quiet bitch hahaha.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, right on. I don't make it over that way very often or ever really. Big cities freak me out, ha ha, but you can come get one sometime if you want.


So If you like trade I'm down just dm me.


----------



## Oreta808 (Apr 12, 2017)

I live Oahu too lol can I get in on this... I'm a medical patient btw


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't mind, but I think it would be easier to find clones on Oahu than to come to Maui to get some. Craigslist usually has clone sellers and there should be some good 4/20 promos happening in about a week at the US seedbanks. I've got some good clones off of Craigslist here and I'm sure Oahu has more options than Maui. There's also a couple clone guys on IG for clones on Oahu. 808Ggenetics and quality.clones.hawaii I believe, buuuut I'd be willing to give you a few clones if you're over here.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

I love maui going up to Hana the end of this month for the calo festival going to ask my cuz for some seeds. Maui got some dop weed.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's something to consider about clones; if you have a nice clean grow I'd stick with seeds from some a good seed producer like Bodhi for example, otherwise you never know what you're bringing to your grow. Early last summer I got my Purple Mayhem clone from a friend and it ended up bringing mites and leaf spot to my place and I'm still dealing with the mites and leaf spot is a horrible disease. Mites are lame and a pain in the okole, but they don't have anything on leaf spot. That least spot destroyed all of my plants last summer. It was really sad. Leaf spot is something you don't want to get if your plants ever get wet like if you're growing outside and it rains. It just spreads and kills every leaf. My plants haven't been getting rained on for a little while but I think some of them still have some leaf spot. It's not as bad because they don't get rained on since I'm growing under a cover now. Anyway with that being said there's probably better people to get clones from if you don't want to deal with mites and possibly leave spot.

And @Islandgreen you're right, Maui has some great pakalolo for sure.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes maui do have good stuff and my clones are clean I don't grow out door just for a lot of good reason. And I miss spelled Kalo lol... I can't wait to smoke Hana weed.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

Some times I over clone to just give away to friends and family I only grow 2 plants at a time that's all I can fit in my tent.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> Yes maui do have good stuff and my clones are clean I don't grow out door just for a lot of good reason. And I miss spelled Kalo lol... I can't wait to smoke Hana weed.


Do you think those clones are going to make it? They look in bad shape


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you think those clones are going to make it? They look in bad shape


My sister in law gave me spear mint from the farmers market to clone they are doing a lot better then what I posted lol...
I don't just grow paka I love growing my own food keep the body health and the paka keeps my mind productive.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 12, 2017)

Got my blumats set up dialed in to a point I'm happy with. Fill my Rez once a week and the plants are pretty much on auto-pilot the rest of the time. I have quick disconnect points for each plant so I can keep a perpetual flowering area and switch plants out as they ripen. It's a weird feeling not having to hand water at all.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 12, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Got my blumats set up dialed in to a point I'm happy with. Fill my Rez once a week and the plants are pretty much on auto-pilot the rest of the time. I have quick disconnect points for each plant so I can keep a perpetual flowering area and switch plants out as they ripen. It's a weird feeling not having to hand water at all.


Right on waterproof! I plan on setting up mini sprinklers or drip lines in the near future. Hand watering takes too long for me. Where'd you get the blumats from?


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 12, 2017)

I wish I can grow outside your guys plants are beautiful and I like how big they can get. Living where I am sucks sometimes
If I had a back yard with no one watching I would grow monster plants.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 13, 2017)

I grow outside on Oahu but I still am happy to keep my girls small as to avoid detection. If I had more space I'd probably try to grow trees.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 13, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on waterproof! I plan on setting up mini sprinklers or drip lines in the near future. Hand watering takes too long for me. Where'd you get the blumats from?


Sustainable village is the best source. You will be stoked with whatever auto watering system you decide to go with. Big difference in growth and so much time saved.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

If any ones on the big island id be willing to trade cuts or seeds


----------



## Oreta808 (Apr 16, 2017)

Here that plant I was asking advice about 5 weeks into flower


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 16, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Here that plant I was asking advice about 5 weeks into flower


Looking good Oreta!


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 19, 2017)

Last night I chopped my Northern Lights, fem auto. It was a runt, stunted after I tipped over the 5 gal pot when it was young and dumped a coupla gallons of medium on the small seedling. It only grew about 18". 
Mindful this was my 2nd grow and I'm still a newbie.
After the tricomes turned    about 15% brown, 70% cloudy and 15% clear I put her in darkness for 2 days. After chopping and pulling the large fan leaves I washed the buds according to Doc Bud's routine and hung them up. Amazing how clean they look!
Then after a coupla hours I wet trimmed the sugar leaves and threw them in the freezer for later use.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Apr 19, 2017)

i haven't posted pics of what im growing in a while heres what it looks like now


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 20, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> Last night I chopped my Northern Lights, fem auto. It was a runt, stunted after I tipped over the 5 gal pot when it was young and dumped a coupla gallons of medium on the small seedling. It only grew about 18".
> Mindful this was my 2nd grow and I'm still a newbie.
> After the tricomes turnedView attachment 3927639 View attachment 3927640 View attachment 3927642 View attachment 3927643 about 15% brown, 70% cloudy and 15% clear I put her in darkness for 2 days. After chopping and pulling the large fan leaves I washed the buds according to Doc Bud's routine and hung them up. Amazing how clean they look!
> Then after a coupla hours I wet trimmed the sugar leaves and threw them in the freezer for later use.


Looking good hotpotato8! What is Doc Bud's wash routine? For a plant that small you probably don't need 3 buckets of water. 1 or 2 should do, but 3 doesn't hurt anything. Have you ever dry trimmed your plants? How's your results with wet trimming?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 20, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3927665 View attachment 3927673 i haven't posted pics of what im growing in a while heres what it looks like now


Niiiice White booiiiieeey! Do you top your plants to grow the way the one does in the front of the bottom pic or are you sectionally harvesting?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Apr 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Niiiice White booiiiieeey! Do you top your plants to grow the way the one does in the front of the bottom pic or are you sectionally harvesting?


I Topped it at 2 and a half feet during veg then super croped the top branches to make them go flat then i tied down the bottom branches , im pleased with the results easyer to put a cover over the shorter ones when it rains


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Apr 20, 2017)

Heres another im doing the same thing to, toped at 2 and a half feet and super cropped and i bend the stems flat like 3 times a day


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good hotpotato8! What is Doc Bud's wash routine? For a plant that small you probably don't need 3 buckets of water. 1 or 2 should do, but 3 doesn't hurt anything. Have you ever dry trimmed your plants? How's your results with wet trimming?


Here's the thread on bud washing. Doc Bud's routine is post #12. https://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-and-curing/200881-bud-washing.html There's over 100 pages if you have time. Really makes sense.
I used one bucket for the 'active' ingredients and two for rinsing. Since this harvest was small I used 2 gallon buckets and <1/2 the recipe. I wasn't gentle either with the wash. I had to remember to actively swish the stems back and forth to shake off the excess moisture before hanging the buds.
I actually liked wet trimming. I wasn't quite as aggressive trimming the sugar leaves as last time. I still wore gloves but didn't accumulate as much resin on the scissors. Still, this harvest was small. 
Next up is Jilly Bean, Maui Wowie and Very Berry in a month or so.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 20, 2017)

HAPPY 420 EVERYONE! I HOPE ALL CAN ENJOY A NICE HEAPING BOWL TO CELEBRATE.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Apr 20, 2017)

Heres another one in flower and still a month or so until harvest this is my ocean view frost strain and its looking really frosty


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 21, 2017)

What do you guys think?
I think the one in the left looks ready for harvest.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 21, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> What do you guys think?
> I think the one in the left looks ready for harvest.


I'd let them go longer, but some people like bud cut on the early side so it's up to you to decide. I wait until the plant stops throwing pistals and the calyxes swell up


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd let them go longer, but some people like bud cut on the early side so it's up to you to decide. I wait until the plant stops throwing pistals and the calyxes swell up


I was thinking that to but I'm being inpatient.


----------



## Islandgreen (Apr 21, 2017)

How many more days do you think rikdabrick?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 21, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> How many more days do you think rikdabrick?


A week or two. Probably closer to two I'd guess. The last couple weeks of flowering are usually when you start thinking it's getting close to harvest time


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2017)

It will just keep putting on weight!


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 27, 2017)

bug patrol


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 27, 2017)

buds getting fat


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 27, 2017)

East Hawaii said:


> buds getting fatView attachment 3932101


Really nice East! Does that plant have a main cola that's not in the pic or did you train it outward with those stakes?


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 27, 2017)

yes it has, that is a side branch, it is a clone of Insane Chem 91


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 27, 2017)

East Hawaii said:


> buds getting fatView attachment 3932101


Wow, such a potent looking pheno that one


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 28, 2017)

East Hawaii said:


> yes it has, that is a side branch, it is a clone of Insane Chem 91


How do you like that Insane Chem? I think I remember reading it was really good somewhere.


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 28, 2017)

I like it. She has a sweeter smell and is a heavy yielder. Still packs a punch when you smoke her.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 6, 2017)

Heres a few clones , i took five 2nd generation clones off theses plants yesterday


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2017)

Looking good @White boy in hawaii 

Those are some nice healthy looking clones. What kind of soil and nutrients are you using?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2017)

East Hawaii said:


> I like it. She has a sweeter smell and is a heavy yielder. Still packs a punch when you smoke her.View attachment 3932545


Thanks for the info East! She looks really good. 

Did you ever send in a soil test? Let me know if you want some pointers on soil testing.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2017)

Got some big leaves on this 4ft plant going on:



I'll throw some more pics up soon enough. My flowering plants are just starting to get interesting.

And just FYI, I don't have no Trump hands. That is a big leaf for a 4' plant.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good @White boy in hawaii
> 
> Those are some nice healthy looking clones. What kind of soil and nutrients are you using?


Just some ace brand soil its pretty good here for 6 bucks a 2 cubic foot bag and foxfarm for nutrients


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 7, 2017)

this is one off mine hahah we got some gnarly leafs , its a 4' plant too


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2017)

I love it when they get big leaves!

Here is a Blula with some huge leaves:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (May 8, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3938049 this is one off mine hahah we got some gnarly leafs , its a 4' plant too


I like how you make caucasian. I see your leaf and raise you this one on a 2.5' plant, ha ha


It's not as big, but it's a good size for a 2.5 footer. I think that's a Dream Beaver plant there.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I love it when they get big leaves!
> 
> Here is a Blula with some huge leaves:
> 
> ...


Those are some BIG leaves Mo! What's the Blula genetics? I'm guessing that plant is growing fast, yeah? Do you have any chelated liquid/powdered calcium like Biomin Calcium or Albion Calcium? Foliar spraying some liquid calcium should take care of that leaf crinkle (almost guaranteed ). I think it might be having a hard time taking up enough calcium to keep up with its growth or maybe your soil is short on calcium? Some top-dressed gypsum for the soil will straighten that out too.

You have a zinc deficiency going on too. Either not enough zinc in the soil or too much copper. So if you have some chelated liquid/powdered zinc or zinc sulfate and some fulvic acid that'll take care of that too.

Whaddya think?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 8, 2017)

2' and its in flower, i think its an auto its only a month and a half from seed weird tho cause iv never ordered seeds or had autos im my seed collection


----------



## rikdabrick (May 8, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3938678 2' and its in flower, i think its an auto its only a month and a half from seed weird tho cause iv never ordered seeds or had autos im my seed collection


Is that from local seeds? It's not weird for a lot of plants to flower during the summer here. Most will unless they're acclimated or from another tropical location. Maybe that one is just an indica leaning pheno?


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2017)

REBAR x Maui Wowie

The fish fert pellets have calcium and the galvanized trash can is coated with zinc.

I think it is just growing too fast!


----------



## Oreta808 (May 8, 2017)

Anybody ever seen this happen to there plant? Jus one leaf came out like that wired..


----------



## rikdabrick (May 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> REBAR x Maui Wowie
> 
> The fish fert pellets have calcium and the galvanized trash can is coated with zinc.
> 
> I think it is just growing too fast!


You've grown that one before yeah? How is it?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 9, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anybody ever seen this happen to there plant? Jus one leaf came out like that wired..


I have seen some weird leaf growth, but not like that. That's pretty unique I'd guess


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 9, 2017)

I think of big leaves as big solar panels for the plant. However......

Given a choice I'll take big buds over big leaves.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 10, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> I think of big leaves as big solar panels for the plant. However......
> 
> Given a choice I'll take big buds over big leaves.


If those are the choices then I agree, ha ha. Though when I was growing straight outdoors, given my environment I preferred lots of medium sized bus; huge buds had too much of a risk of mold and sometimes we'd have weeks of straight rain. It's really depressing to put a lot of time and effort into growing just to watch it all rot away, but strain selection is part of the game. Now that I'm under cover I would consider growing some big budded girls again. What do you have growing ATM hotpotato?


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> If those are the choices then I agree, ha ha. Though when I was growing straight outdoors, given my environment I preferred lots of medium sized bus; huge buds had too much of a risk of mold and sometimes we'd have weeks of straight rain. It's really depressing to put a lot of time and effort into growing just to watch it all rot away, but strain selection is part of the game. Now that I'm under cover I would consider growing some big budded girls again. What do you have growing ATM hotpotato?



Rik, I've got another Northern Lights auto, a White Widow, a Maui Wowie, a Very Berry OG and Jilly Bean. They're all pretty stunted this year for various reasons. Most should harvest in a few weeks except for the WW which is in week 4 of flower.
Knock on wood but so far I've not experienced bud rot or mildew, I'm guessing from the trade winds drying off the leaves and buds. The Jilly Bean is sure getting fat and I'm keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 11, 2017)

I plan on ordering seeds online at the end of this month what are some good seedbanks that ship to hawaii and accept prepaid credit cards and thats fairly cheap 
lmk thanks


----------



## rikdabrick (May 12, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> Rik, I've got another Northern Lights auto, a White Widow, a Maui Wowie, a Very Berry OG and Jilly Bean. They're all pretty stunted this year for various reasons. Most should harvest in a few weeks except for the WW which is in week 4 of flower.
> Knock on wood but so far I've not experienced bud rot or mildew, I'm guessing from the trade winds drying off the leaves and buds. The Jilly Bean is sure getting fat and I'm keeping a close eye on it.


Tradewinds help a lot to decrease the chances of mold. The trades were my saving grace outdoors. If it was as wet as it is here with no wind I would've been pretty limited in what strains I could grow. I'd usually only get bud rot if we had non-stop rain for a couple weeks or more and bigger buds or from rain and damage caused by bugs especially bud worms.

How's that auto performing? How about the WW and Maui Wowie? Where did you get those two?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 12, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I plan on ordering seeds online at the end of this month what are some good seedbanks that ship to hawaii and accept prepaid credit cards and thats fairly cheap
> lmk thanks


Did you get the prepaid card yet? If not, then just send a blank money order to Great Lake Genetics. They're supah legit. So is James Bean Company along with several others.

Here's a few threads to look through:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/best-seedbank-to-order-from-in-us.908367/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/reliable-seed-bank-post-below.895328/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/us-banks.921075/

There's some more threads on the topic if you want to search them out. I don't know of any seedbanks accepting straight up credit cards anymore. James Bean does PayPal or cash/money order and Seedbank for Humanity does Bitcoin or cash/MO. The credit companies apparently don't want to be part of the cannabis industry yet.


----------



## ray098 (May 12, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3892996 Wifi x animal mint - seed junky genetics


That looks great where can i find seed junky genetics whats does it smell like


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 12, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> How's that auto performing? How about the WW and Maui Wowie? Where did you get those two?



The Northern Light auto has gone thru it's life cycle quicker than normal seeds. Once they popped I put them into 5 gal pots outdoors. They started out fine but the veg cycle was faster than I expected, about 1 month. As a result they never got tall, only about 22 inches. I never topped them, only LST'd them.

The Maui Wowie and Jilly Bean were started in peat pots which were way too thick. As a result they never grew more than about 10 inches before I caught my mistake and put them in red solos. Then I put them outdoors and within a coupla more weeks and they too started flowering. I knew they wouldn't veg much more so I put them into 3 gal pots. They should be harvested in a coupla weeks. Mostly one big cola on each of them about the size of a soda can.

The White Widow was started outdoors from the get go and got up to about 20 inches before starting to flower. It's feminized but not an auto. Lots of LST has given me lots of buds and it's about week 4 of flower. Still it's only about 22 inches tall.

NL, WW and Maui Wowie were bought thru the Oregon Marijuana Seed Co. The Jilly Bean was from last year at James Bean.

It's been a learning year for my 2nd season. I'm not looking for huge shrubs but I was disappointed in the short veg cycle of almost every plant. I need to be wrapped up by early Sept so I'll pop my last two Northern Lights and have them in jars by then.

Right now I'm smoking the Northern Lights that I started around New Year's and harvested April 18. My first attempt at bud washing and the smoke is much smoother, the buds are much greener without loss of trichomes. I'm a convert.

I'm open to recommendations to strains that grow well in Hawaii if you have any recommendations.


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2017)

> You've grown that one before yeah? How is it?


Yes. These are from seeds that fell off of the mom. The first one grew over the winter and never got very good conditions. 

It is very funky looking now:




You can smell the Blueberry strong in the resin. The structure and leaves of the new one (which I misnumbered - it should be Blula #3) look just like the Maui dad.

I just poured another pile of the Alaska dry veggie ferts in the trash can and gave it a good soak. I will post some pics later.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> The Northern Light auto has gone thru it's life cycle quicker than normal seeds. Once they popped I put them into 5 gal pots outdoors. They started out fine but the veg cycle was faster than I expected, about 1 month. As a result they never got tall, only about 22 inches. I never topped them, only LST'd them.
> 
> The Maui Wowie and Jilly Bean were started in peat pots which were way too thick. As a result they never grew more than about 10 inches before I caught my mistake and put them in red solos. Then I put them outdoors and within a coupla more weeks and they too started flowering. I knew they wouldn't veg much more so I put them into 3 gal pots. They should be harvested in a coupla weeks. Mostly one big cola on each of them about the size of a soda can.
> 
> ...


As far as recommendations, what are you looking for? Larger plants? If so, then pick strains that lean harder to the sativa side. We're in the tropics so if you want plants that grow well here naturally without putting in much extra effort then you'd want tropical strains. Most anything else is going to flower as soon as you put it outside. The possible downside (depending on your situation) to tropical sativas is that they can get huge during long season and they usually take a long time to finish flowering, but there's some ways you can potentially work around the extra flowering time and maybe even the size depending on what you want to do. But in general, the longer it takes to flower, the longer it can gain some size. Also, if you go that route and bud density matters to you at all then you may be disappointed. Personally I think bud density is for high school kids and people who read too much High Times to brag about. Bud density has zero relation to quality. The only real downside to looser flowers is trimming and/or if you're trying to fit 50 lbs in the trunk of your car. I doubt the latter situation applies to you, ha ha. Anyway, let us know what your goals are and I'm sure I or someone else here will have some suggestions.

And it sounds like you are doing a fine job of learning from your mistakes. There's no better teacher than experience. And I meant what breeders did you get those strains from? I know the Jilly Bean is from Subcool, but there's a lot of breeders who market WW, Maui Wowie and NL. I was just curious.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Yes. These are from seeds that fell off of the mom. The first one grew over the winter and never got very good conditions.
> 
> It is very funky looking now:
> 
> ...


Looking good Mo! I'm always down with blueberry. And good call to get a fert with a little extra K for later flowering. Do you think that'll finish this time of year?


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2017)

I harvested it yesterday. It was very done!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 14, 2017)

So iv been looking and my options for seed banks are james bean or green point seeds but cant decide green point takes pre paid credit cards and james bean takes pay pal


----------



## waterproof808 (May 14, 2017)

Plant from a seed I found in some flowers from a true blue cut. Have 2 phenos but the flower structure is kind of funky from the increasing day light.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 14, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> So iv been looking and my options for seed banks are james bean or green point seeds but cant decide green point takes pre paid credit cards and james bean takes pay pal


Green point has killer sales pretty regularly. Sign up for the email list for the heads up. I don't think I've ever paid more than $40 for a pack over there.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 14, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3942434
> Plant from a seed I found in some flowers from a true blue cut. Have 2 phenos but the flower structure is kind of funky from the increasing day light.



Curious to find out the dried weight of this small tree. Beautiful.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 14, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Green point has killer sales pretty regularly. Sign up for the email list for the heads up. I don't think I've ever paid more than $40 for a pack over there.


Yeah iv been watching some strains on green point go on sale for 49$ but doc holiday and tomahawk on green point looks pretty good for 77$


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I harvested it yesterday. It was very done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das one frosty buggah! Let's hear a smoke report when you get a chance


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> So iv been looking and my options for seed banks are james bean or green point seeds but cant decide green point takes pre paid credit cards and james bean takes pay pal


JBC has buy one pack of Bodhi and get a second pack free right now. I think there's 4 different freebies to choose from. Picking the freebies is as hard as picking what strain you want. All of them should be good. I've read good things about Green Point too though.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3942434
> Plant from a seed I found in some flowers from a true blue cut. Have 2 phenos but the flower structure is kind of funky from the increasing day light.


Nice waterproof! Is that True Blue as in True Blueberry? How many gallons of soil is that in?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 15, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice waterproof! Is that True Blue as in True Blueberry? How many gallons of soil is that in?


Yes its a True Blueberry cut I've had for a couple years. I found a couple seeds in the last harvest before I was going to let the cut go. Funny thing is I got the cut back a few weeks later labelled as something else, and it wasnt until 5 weeks into flower when i realized it was the same True Blue cut I already had. The plant in the photo is in a 7 gallon pot and almost 7 ft tall. Gonna have to run her again once the days start getting shorter, if I timed it better she probably would stay in veg outdoor with no supp. lighting.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 17, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Yes its a True Blueberry cut I've had for a couple years. I found a couple seeds in the last harvest before I was going to let the cut go. Funny thing is I got the cut back a few weeks later labelled as something else, and it wasnt until 5 weeks into flower when i realized it was the same True Blue cut I already had. The plant in the photo is in a 7 gallon pot and almost 7 ft tall. Gonna have to run her again once the days start getting shorter, if I timed it better she probably would stay in veg outdoor with no supp. lighting.


Right on. That's pretty funny about getting your cut back. If you think that strain will veg through long season you still have time to throw some seeds out. If would be cool to see a long season Blueberry plant.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 22, 2017)

So i decided on going with james bean company and get 2 packs of $40 seeds for $80 to test and see if i like them.
I Haven't ordered yet i will sometime in the next few weeks thanks for all your guys help finding a seedbank


----------



## Oreta808 (May 25, 2017)

Got these out to flower


----------



## Oreta808 (May 25, 2017)

How everyone's Paka's doing?


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 25, 2017)

Imma gonna harvest 4 this weekend and I'll only have 1 more that's about week 5 of flower. Quantity is gonna be small this season but I'm focusing on quality with RO water and using my pH and PPM meters more carefully. I'm also flushing more and washing the harvested buds.


----------



## Oreta808 (May 25, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> Imma gonna harvest 4 this weekend and I'll only have 1 more that's about week 5 of flower. Quantity is gonna be small this season but I'm focusing on quality with RO water and using my pH and PPM meters more carefully. I'm also flushing more and washing the harvested buds.


Bud wash is a must for outdoors


----------



## Islandgrowerx (May 26, 2017)

hey guys . i grow in the caribbean so the most daylight is 13.5hrs . do any of you know of a strain which will stay in veg if put outdoors under anything more than 13 hrs of light? just curious


----------



## waterproof808 (May 26, 2017)

Islandgrowerx said:


> hey guys . i grow in the caribbean so the most daylight is 13.5hrs . do any of you know of a strain which will stay in veg if put outdoors under anything more than 13 hrs of light? just curious


If your grow has access to electricity, just get a cheap light on a timer and have it turn on in the middle of the night for an hour or two and grow whatever strains you want.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 26, 2017)

Im going to order seeds sunday and i decided to go with "pie faced " from pistil positive creations (plus 5 ppc freebie seeds) and "camp stealth girl scout cookies" from Vashon Seed & Mercantile


----------



## rikdabrick (May 27, 2017)

Islandgrowerx said:


> hey guys . i grow in the caribbean so the most daylight is 13.5hrs . do any of you know of a strain which will stay in veg if put outdoors under anything more than 13 hrs of light? just curious


You can grow the local climatized strains or try some sativas from companies like Ace Seeds or Cannabiogen


----------



## Islandgrowerx (May 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> If your grow has access to electricity, just get a cheap light on a timer and have it turn on in the middle of the night for an hour or two and grow whatever strains you want.


i do go that method by bringing indoors but it gets tiring moving them night after night. was thinking about those solar powered garden lights.


----------



## Oreta808 (May 27, 2017)

And it gets more tiring the bigger they get! Haha


----------



## waterproof808 (May 28, 2017)

Islandgrowerx said:


> i do go that method by bringing indoors but it gets tiring moving them night after night. was thinking about those solar powered garden lights.


I have done it with solar flood lights and got pretty good size plants. I had to manually turn it on every night at 11, so it was hard to always be on time.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 28, 2017)

Cherry pie x (Bubba x Chem4)
South Fork Seeds


----------



## waterproof808 (May 28, 2017)

Tres mints I haven't flowered out yet. Seed junky genetics


----------



## waterproof808 (May 28, 2017)

SFV X Chem4 from south fork seeds


----------



## rikdabrick (May 29, 2017)

Islandgrowerx said:


> i do go that method by bringing indoors but it gets tiring moving them night after night. was thinking about those solar powered garden lights.


Are you growing for personal use only?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 29, 2017)

@waterproof808 really nice pics braddah! How are you liking South Fork Seeds wares? One of the South Fork Seeds breeders was supposed to come out here this last winter and bring me some seeds, but he got held up trying to pull off a winter greenhouse grow. Their stuff looks really good from what I've seen on IG.


----------



## Jared Cox (May 29, 2017)

Waterproof 808: nice pics frosty buds!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 29, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if house bill 1488 passed with an uped number of plants from 7 to 10 because iv been hearing rumours about being able to have 10 plants now but i dont know if its real or not


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 29, 2017)

Rik, sorry I never got back to you about my seedstock. I took them out of their packages and the only one I know was the auto-fem Northern Lights from Nirvana.

Just now finished washing the JillyBean and Maui Wowie and have them hanging. Amazing the amount of dirt accumulates on outdoor plants. Nice and green now. They'd make a nice salad with some fava beans. I'll come back in an hour or so and start trimming.

I've still got another Northern Lights and Very Berry OG that I've been flushing but I'll give them another week and see if I can get fatter buds.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 29, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Can anyone confirm if house bill 1488 passed with an uped number of plants from 7 to 10 because iv been hearing rumours about being able to have 10 plants now but i dont know if its real or not


.
It is most likely going to pass, it is just waiting on Governor Ige to sign into law.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 29, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @waterproof808 really nice pics braddah! How are you liking South Fork Seeds wares? One of the South Fork Seeds breeders was supposed to come out here this last winter and bring me some seeds, but he got held up trying to pull off a winter greenhouse grow. Their stuff looks really good from what I've seen on IG.


They work well for outdoors. The male they use adds nice thick branch structure to everything and the plants get big with lots of vigor. I'd definitely recommend trying them out.


----------



## Oreta808 (May 29, 2017)

Isn't that bill for dispensaries to get more plants not patients right?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 29, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Isn't that bill for dispensaries to get more plants not patients right?


From what i got from this its for both 
http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/news/local-news/medical-cannabis-measures-await-governor-s-signature


----------



## waterproof808 (May 30, 2017)

Here is the full text of the bill :
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2017/bills/HB1488_CD1_.htm 

Increases plant limits from 7-10 and also expands the list of qualifying conditions


----------



## Oreta808 (May 30, 2017)

Sucks they can't sell seeds or clones..


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 30, 2017)

Today's bounty, the JillyBean stalk.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 30, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> View attachment 3951482 Today's bounty, the JillyBean stalk.


Nice size top. Does this plant normally have that flower structure or is it foxtailing from the increasing daylight hours? A couple of my strains have been wanting to reveg and the flowers look all funky...never really had this problem in the past.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 30, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice size top. Does this plant normally have that flower structure or is it foxtailing from the increasing daylight hours? A couple of my strains have been wanting to reveg and the flowers look all funky...never really had this problem in the past.


The whole thing with this plant was funky. It was stunted from the get-go. I topped it once outside and instead of branching it started flowering. 1st time I'd seen foxtailing, buds growing on top of buds. Maybe I'll get 1/2 to 3/4 Oz off of it. Strange seeing most of the cola with ripe tricomes but also having new growth. I would chalk it up to the increasing daylight hours.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (May 30, 2017)

My order of Seeds from james bean are in transit, cant wait to get them iv been growing the same strains for 5 years time to upgrade to something else but i like the bud structures of a few of my strains so im going to cross them with the "fofana" and camp stealth girl scout cookies


----------



## weedhead24 (May 31, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> Rik, sorry I never got back to you about my seedstock. I took them out of their packages and the only one I know was the auto-fem Northern Lights from Nirvana.
> 
> Just now finished washing the JillyBean and Maui Wowie and have them hanging. Amazing the amount of dirt accumulates on outdoor plants. Nice and green now. They'd make a nice salad with some fava beans. I'll come back in an hour or so and start trimming.
> 
> I've still got another Northern Lights and Very Berry OG that I've been flushing but I'll give them another week and see if I can get fatter buds.


should I breed this northern lights stretchy pheno It may be a male?


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 31, 2017)

Mine was a feminized autoflower. I'm not sure how that translates to breeding a regular male. I'm very pleased with the effects of the Northern Lights strain and it was easy to work with as far as LSTing the plant. Since it was an autoflower I never topped or fimmed it. Having said that I admit I'm really a newbie when it comes to trying many different strains.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 31, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Here is the full text of the bill :
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2017/bills/HB1488_CD1_.htm
> 
> Increases plant limits from 7-10 and also expands the list of qualifying conditions


Just an update on this...the governor has until June 17 to sign or veto the Bill or it will get passed without his signature and will go into effect on June 29, 2017.


----------



## Islandgrowerx (May 31, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Are you growing for personal use only?


 yes me and my wife.


waterproof808 said:


> I have done it with solar flood lights and got pretty good size plants. I had to manually turn it on every night at 11, so it was hard to always be on time.


 would think the exact time would not matter that much . will try something like that


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice size top. Does this plant normally have that flower structure or is it foxtailing from the increasing daylight hours? A couple of my strains have been wanting to reveg and the flowers look all funky...never really had this problem in the past.


Are those from seeds you made? If so, then it sounds like your strains are acclimating to the daylight hours here. I've only had revegging with tropical sativa strains, but I've had funky flower structure from non-tropical sativas flowering during increasing daylight hours. It usually happens for me earlier in the year than this though, like plants that I've started flowering in December or January or plants finishing around February/March.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> The whole thing with this plant was funky. It was stunted from the get-go. I topped it once outside and instead of branching it started flowering. 1st time I'd seen foxtailing, buds growing on top of buds. Maybe I'll get 1/2 to 3/4 Oz off of it. Strange seeing most of the cola with ripe tricomes but also having new growth. I would chalk it up to the increasing daylight hours.


The foxtailing could be from genetics or increasing daylight hours or from just letting your plants continuing to flower sometimes. You'd have to grow it during a different time of the year to know which one it is IMO.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> should I breed this northern lights stretchy pheno It may be a male?View attachment 3952036


Eeeeh, mmmmm, uuuhhh, yes?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2017)

Islandgrowerx said:


> yes me and my wife.
> would think the exact time would not matter that much . will try something like that


Yeah, I don't think the exact time is critical. You just have to break up the dark period so your plants get less than 8-9 hours of continuous dark time. I do the gas lantern routine for all my vegging plants so they only get 5.5 hours of dark or so.

If you're not in a hurry and you're just growing for personal use and don't want to use lights you can just get some tropical sativa strains. There should be some locally or you can get them through a vendor. Legit ones, like ones from Ace Seeds, will stray vegging during the summer and if you're any good at growing them they'll get huge. A buddy of mine over here always used to throw out at least a few Thai plants. They'd veg all summer and would finish in December or January and would be 12'+ and 14' in diameter and he'd get 12-14 lbs off of each one. And who doesn't love some good Thai? 

Just FYI, if you want to go that route you can order directly off of Ace Seeds' website and they give you a good amount of freebies too.


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Jun 1, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, I don't think the exact time is critical. You just have to break up the dark period so your plants get less than 8-9 hours of continuous dark time. I do the gas lantern routine for all my vegging plants so they only get 5.5 hours of dark or so.
> 
> If you're not in a hurry and you're just growing for personal use and don't want to use lights you can just get some tropical sativa strains. There should be some locally or you can get them through a vendor. Legit ones, like ones from Ace Seeds, will stray vegging during the summer and if you're any good at growing them they'll get huge. A buddy of mine over here always used to throw out at least a few Thai plants. They'd veg all summer and would finish in December or January and would be 12'+ and 14' in diameter and he'd get 12-14 lbs off of each one. And who doesn't love some good Thai?
> 
> Just FYI, if you want to go that route you can order directly off of Ace Seeds' website and they give you a good amount of freebies too.


that's what i like to hear sounds like a plan. what about seedsman landrace strains?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 1, 2017)

Damn , james bean got that speedy delivery haha they shipped it Tuesday and its going to be here today or tomorrow


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2017)

Wifi3 x Animal mints


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 2, 2017)

Got my package from james bean company today , got my camp stealth girl scout cookies and fofana plus 2 different freebies of early bird(2seeds) and magical mangos (6seeds) , i just started 3 fofana and 3 camp stealth girl scout cookies and 2 magical mangos


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3953176
> 
> Wifi3 x Animal mints


Nice plant and really nice pic waterproof!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2017)

Islandgrowerx said:


> that's what i like to hear sounds like a plan. what about seedsman landrace strains?


I have no idea about Seedsman strains, but I bet you could ask my buddy Google and he would have some info on them 

And just FYI, I loved growing landrace and far leaning sativa strains, but I don't grow them anymore and I use lights to keep my plants vegging outdoors. If we ever get to have canna farms over here though and I was able to make that happen then I would set aside some area for pure sativas. There's something about them that I really like that I don't find in hybrids.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 3, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Got my package from james bean company today , got my camp stealth girl scout cookies and fofana plus 2 different freebies of early bird(2seeds) and magical mangos (6seeds) , i just started 3 fofana and 3 camp stealth girl scout cookies and 2 magical mangosView attachment 3953745


Right on! Congratulations on your first seed order! James Bean is cool. Hopefully you get some supah rad plants out of those.


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Jun 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I have no idea about Seedsman strains, but I bet you could ask my buddy Google and he would have some info on them
> 
> And just FYI, I loved growing landrace and far leaning sativa strains, but I don't grow them anymore and I use lights to keep my plants vegging outdoors. If we ever get to have canna farms over here though and I was able to make that happen then I would set aside some area for pure sativas. There's something about them that I really like that I don't find in hybrids.


oh really that's my best bud right there lol. google was my nickname once upon a time hahaha. I have heard mixed reviews of them but that is all subjective. was wondering if anyone had experience with them. i will go the light route as well . kinda sucks not being able to veg without added light outdoors. i once did have a plant reveg on me. so might be possible. even if for 4 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2017)

Blula #3:



Looks just like the Maui Wowie dad!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 7, 2017)

Twisted Sister
 
White Witch

Clones


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tres Mints


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 7, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Blula #3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! Those are some fan leaves right there!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 7, 2017)

Purple Mayhem 
 

Jamaican Goji OG 

Sunshine Daydream (maybe, it didn't get labeled)


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 7, 2017)

buddha silt
    

charles manson og


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 9, 2017)

Germination rate is pretty good out of the 3 fofanas one died all 3 girl scout cookies sprouted and both magical mangos sprouted will post pics in a week or so


----------



## Oreta808 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anybody had a plant reveg mid flower? I have a plant starting to throw one bladed leaves about 6 weeks in flower. My neighbors motion sensor light was hitting it at night only found out last night after I checked it at night. What should I do? 24 hr dark and cover at 12-12? Or let nature take its course?


----------



## Oreta808 (Jun 11, 2017)

Building a hoop house today


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 11, 2017)

Random beans I got from Florida.


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anybody on the big island affected by the acid rain on outdoor grows

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 12, 2017)

The rainwater I collect on the Big Island usually tests slightly alkaline.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 12, 2017)

bongman42 said:


> Anybody on the big island affected by the acid rain on outdoor grows
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


Nope. im not affected by the acid rain altho i do cover most of my plants when it rains so that might be the reason it dosnt affect my crops


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2017)

Cannabis likes acid rain and lots of Mg and Iron. That is why the best pakalolo comes from volcanic areas.


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 13, 2017)

What is a good strain to grow year around out doors in hawaii can it be done with no artificial light? I read somewhere that you can veg sativas 8 monthes of the year. Also how does super autoflowers do in hawaii 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 14, 2017)

I decided to order another strain from james bean company, this time a little more expensive.. . 
The strain is called "pretty wicked" from norstar genetics the lineage is "chem D x purple mayhem"


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 15, 2017)

This is one of 2 fofana by pistil positive creations 


This is one of 2 magical mangos by pistil positive creations available as a freebie 


This is one of 4 camp stealth girl scout cookies by vashon seed and mercantile


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 16, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I decided to order another strain from james bean company, this time a little more expensive.. .
> The strain is called "pretty wicked" from norstar genetics the lineage is "chem D x purple mayhem"


I've got Purple Mayhem and it's really good. It's some nice mellow smoke and it smells like merlot, no kidding. That should make for an interesting cross with the Chem D.

And you're seedlings are looking nice and happy.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 16, 2017)

bongman42 said:


> What is a good strain to grow year around out doors in hawaii can it be done with no artificial light? I read somewhere that you can veg sativas 8 monthes of the year. Also how does super autoflowers do in hawaii
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


I don't know about autoflowers, but sativas do well here without lights. I'd recommend finding some local strains or getting some legit sativas from a company like Ace Seeds. And sativas won't veg for 8 months, but they take longer to flower. A pure equatorial strain planted from seed in April or May could take 8 to 10 months total (veg and flower) depending on flowering time.

And in response to your previous post, interestingly my rain water is alkaline too.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 16, 2017)

TS 

Witch 

Clones


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info this is what im doing right now outdoors on the big island the strain is unknown but the guy i got it from called it duckfoot but ive never herd of such a strain 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 18, 2017)

Just got my other pack of beans from james bean company. And i got 5 tester beans

For $80 i got "Pretty wicked" it's lineage is"chemD x purple mayhem".

The 5 free tester beans are called "bootlegger" the lineage is "pretty wicked #3 x purple mayhem". 


But i wont be starting them for a few months because im already at the limit of plants i can grow for me and my dad haha


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 19, 2017)

bongman42 said:


> Thanks for the info this is what im doing right now outdoors on the big island the strain is unknown but the guy i got it from called it duckfoot but ive never herd of such a strain
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


Duckfoot was and maybe still is pretty popular on the Big Island or at least I knew a few people that had it. It's common for the pure Duckfoot to throw some funky leaves that are similar in shape to Duck's feet, hence the name. You can Google some images of it. Here's a pic to give you the idea of the leaf shape that gave it the name. Yours might be some Duckfoot from seed without the funky leaf shape or maybe it's a Duckfoot cross. I never had any Duckfoot that I know of, but it's supposed to be a good strain.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 19, 2017)

Here's one of my favorite plants going ATM. Some Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi


----------



## bobqp (Jun 19, 2017)

rikdabr: 13606307 said:


> Duckfoot was and maybe still is pretty popular on the Big Island or at least I knew a few people that had it. It's common for the pure Duckfoot to throw some funky leaves that are similar in shape to Duck's feet, hence the name. You can Google some images of it. Here's a pic to give you the idea of the leaf shape that gave it the name. Yours might be some Duckfoot from seed without the funky leaf shape or maybe it's a Duckfoot cross. I never had any Duckfoot that I know of, but it's supposed to be a good strain.


I used to grow ducksfoot 20 years ago every leaf was the shape of ducks foot all leaves webbed. Plants only grew 2 foot tall. Buds we're small but was very potent. Was like a small indica


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 19, 2017)

Has or dose Any one use clone x ? Just picked these cubes and some clone x gel because my bottle of rooting powder went bad and no clones would live and normally i have a 100% clone rate but that bottle was like 2 or 3 years old haha


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 19, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Has or dose Any one use clone x ? Just picked these cubes and some clone x gel because my bottle of rooting powder went bad and no clones would live and normally i have a 100% clone rate but that bottle was like 2 or 3 years old haha View attachment 3963596


I use aloe gel then clonex


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 19, 2017)

Governor still hasnt signed HB1488 and its been 47 days. Pretty sure that means the bill is passed without his signature and plant limits increase to 10 per card at the end of the month.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 19, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Governor still hasnt signed HB1488 and its been 47 days. Pretty sure that means the bill is passed without his signature and plant limits increase to 10 per card at the end of the month.


I was thinking the same thing , i have to renew my card in a few months so im going to ask the doctor i got my card from when i renew it


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 19, 2017)

Auto Duck in a greenhouse.
 @rikdabrick @bobqp


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 19, 2017)

Ivan Ooze


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 20, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Has or dose Any one use clone x ? Just picked these cubes and some clone x gel because my bottle of rooting powder went bad and no clones would live and normally i have a 100% clone rate but that bottle was like 2 or 3 years old haha View attachment 3963596


I've used it before and it works as good as any of the cloning products I've used. I'd guess it'll be as effective as the rooting powder you used to use. Those cubes are kind of a pain in the okole though IMO if they are the same as one of the brands I got before. The holes are too big for most of the clone stems I cut so I'd have to tear off chunks of one of them and shove the chunks down the hole to keep the stems tight in the cube otherwise there was very little contact with the cube and the clone stem. Or maybe those holes just look bigger than they actually are. I usually use Root Riot cubes with 100% (or close to) success. Latley I've just been using the Jiffy peat pucks because I have almost as good as success with them as the Root Riot cubes and they are waaaaaay cheaper. It's about $3 for 36 peat pucks at the Lowe's over here and $20 for 50 Root Riot cubes.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 20, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Governor still hasnt signed HB1488 and its been 47 days. Pretty sure that means the bill is passed without his signature and plant limits increase to 10 per card at the end of the month.


I called Rep. Belatti's office today to ask about it. Apparently the 45 days or whatever is only counted as weekdays so Gov. Ige has until July 11th to sign it apparently. The guy at Rep. Belatti's office didn't know what happens if a bill says it's going to be enacted before the Govenor has to sign it though and he said he'd ask Belatti and get back to me. I'll let you guys know what he says.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 20, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Auto Duck in a greenhouse.
> View attachment 3963858 @rikdabrick @bobqp


Nice! Where'd you get the Auto Duck? And why are you growing autos here? Just curious. Is that a glass greenhouse?


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

Kinda lol. It's an old glass walk-in shower. 



rikdabrick said:


> Nice! Where'd you get the Auto Duck? And why are you growing autos here? Just curious. Is that a glass greenhouse?


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

Dutch Passion


@rikdabrick


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

Great for disguising in a bush. Classic padfoot petals. 

This one reeks of roadkill.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

Freebie @rikdabrick


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 20, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Freebie @rikdabrick


I appreciate the offer. You're on Maui?


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I appreciate the offer. You're on Maui?


Yup yup


----------



## Oreta808 (Jun 20, 2017)

Crossover og Freebie blue cheese


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 20, 2017)

Well i figured out why my clones weren't doing good and dieing i tried to keep them in a different spot than i normally did so back to the normal spot , i just took about 6 or 7 clones this morning and used the root cubes and did half clonex gel and half with a new bottle of rooting powder and they perked back up within 2 hours
, heres 2 of them right one clonex left one garden safe takeroot rooting powder sorry for the shitty picture


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

It's alive


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 20, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Well i figured out why my clones weren't doing good and dieing i tried to keep them in a different spot than i normally did so back to the normal spot , i just took about 6 or 7 clones this morning and used the root cubes and did half clonex gel and half with a new bottle of rooting powder and they perked back up within 2 hours
> , heres 2 of them right one clonex left one garden safe takeroot rooting powder sorry for the shitty picture
> View attachment 3964331


I really like the soaked napkin for wicking. A heating pad would be complete.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 21, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Crossover ogView attachment 3964250 Freebie blue cheeseView attachment 3964251


Looking good Oreata. How's the smell on the Blue Cheese? Which breeder is that from?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 21, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Yup yup


Ho, tings I had nevah know! I'll PM you tomorrow. It's pretty much time for moemoe now.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Governor still hasnt signed HB1488 and its been 47 days. Pretty sure that means the bill is passed without his signature and plant limits increase to 10 per card at the end of the month.


So the guy from Rep. Bellati's office got back to me today. He said the governor is going to submit his veto list on Monday which will be all the bills he will most likely veto, but he doesn't have to veto them if they are on the list if he changes his mind. However he can't veto a bill that's not on the list so if HB 1488 isn't on the list he can't veto it. Also, like I mentioned, he doesn't have to sign it until July 11th. If he signs it before the end of the month then the bill will be enacted on June 29. If he signs it after the end of the month then it will be enacted whenever he signs it and if he doesn't sign it then it will be enacted at the end of the day on July 11th. 

I hope that made sense and I also hope he signs it before the end of the month


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 21, 2017)

Check out the pink hairs on my outdoor plant about a week into flower. had to move it into the tall grass for wind protection from the strong kau winds recently 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 21, 2017)

I was talking with the guy i got the seed from and he said he got the seeds from a guy in puna who said it was duck foot but my plant looks so different maybe the duckfoot leaf is just a populer pheno type i didnt get he hasnt planted any of the duckfoot seeds cause he didnt trust them. So i dont know what the other phenos look like but im certain this is a indica strain because how fast it flowerd

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 21, 2017)

bongman42 said:


> Check out the pink hairs on my outdoor plant about a week into flower. had to move it into the tall grass for wind protection from the strong kau winds recently
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


I like seeing pink hair strains 

I got a pink hair strain i bread , got seeds of purple nurple from my uncle in Washington state and mixed it with a local big island strain i had then grew a few of those to get a good pheno or 2 and then i made feminized seeds off the phenos (heres one of the phenos i made feminized seeds with) all of her leafs and buds turned really dark purple middle/late flower


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 21, 2017)

I love the pink lineage. Pink grapefruit or pink kush genetics.
Real strong smell of raspberry skittles if there is such a thing w floral undertones. 
Ivan Ooze


----------



## Oreta808 (Jun 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good Oreata. How's the smell on the Blue Cheese? Which breeder is that from?


Smell is rotten lol but from seed supreme. I never ate blue cheese so I don't really know if it smells the same.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 22, 2017)

This just arrived from seed supreme.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 22, 2017)

Hso and Ace genetics


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 22, 2017)

Camp stealth girl scout cookies by vashon seed and mercantile  
fofana by pistil positive creations 

Magical mangos by pistil positive creations 


The gril scout cookies are growing faster than the fofanas and mangos. I cant wait to breed these strains to get moreseeds befor i cross breed them together


----------



## KENTA (Jun 22, 2017)

Grown outa straight albizia wood chips and sheep manure. No amendments. No aeration, no peat moss..


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 22, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Grown outa straight albizia wood chips and sheep manure. No amendments. No aeration, no peat moss..


Sounds like mycelium heaven.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 22, 2017)

Flower Tea


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 22, 2017)

Butter


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 23, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> I love the pink lineage. Pink grapefruit or pink kush genetics.
> Real strong smell of raspberry skittles if there is such a thing w floral undertones.
> Ivan Ooze
> View attachment 3964967


Daaang! Supah nice looking.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 23, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Hso and Ace genetics


Whatcha got running from Ace Seeds?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 23, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> This just arrived from seed supreme. View attachment 3965100


Have you grown out MK Ultra before? What's the other two packs there?


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 23, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Have you grown out MK Ultra before? What's the other two packs there?


Nope but I've heard it's been popular in the Amsterdam area for quite some time. The other two are mk ultra crossed with bubble and the other is an mk auto. There's 15seeds total.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 23, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Whatcha got running from Ace Seeds?


In the greenhouse I got pck x kali china. Outdoors is mostly ace Guatemala and Golden tiger.
They consistently grow big outdoors and the buds smell great..

Mahalos for the like Rikabrick, much respect to you and your growing skills.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> This just arrived from seed supreme. View attachment 3965100


Keep updating on the MK ultra! I hear good things


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 23, 2017)

KENTA said:


> In the greenhouse I got pck x kali china. Outdoors is mostly ace Guatemala and Golden tiger.
> They consistently grow big outdoors and the buds smell great..
> 
> Mahalos for the like Rikabrick, much respect to you and your growing skills.


Beautiful Hawaiian trees 
Which island are you On? 
I live in California. Ide love to visit hawaii someday


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 23, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> I love the pink lineage. Pink grapefruit or pink kush genetics.
> Real strong smell of raspberry skittles if there is such a thing w floral undertones.
> Ivan Ooze
> View attachment 3964967


What's the name of this strain? Pink grapefruit?


----------



## KENTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Beautiful Hawaiian trees
> Which island are you On?
> I live in California. Ide love to visit hawaii someday


Thank you. Kauai, the garden isle. Very blessed and greatful the live here.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 23, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> I love the pink lineage. Pink grapefruit or pink kush genetics.
> Real strong smell of raspberry skittles if there is such a thing w floral undertones.
> Ivan Ooze
> View attachment 3964967


Purp was this grown on the islands? Excuse me if i missed it but thats a nice expression.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 23, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> What's the name of this strain? Pink grapefruit?


Ivan Ooze the guy from power rangers


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 23, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Purp was this grown on the islands? Excuse me if i missed it but thats a nice expression.


It was indeed spl


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 23, 2017)

So i think the governor signed the bill to increase plants to 10

https://openstates.org/hi/bills/2017 Regular Session/HB1488/

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bobqp (Jun 23, 2017)

Has anyone grown blimburns grandaddy purple ,? Is it worth growing ?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 24, 2017)

KENTA said:


> In the greenhouse I got pck x kali china. Outdoors is mostly ace Guatemala and Golden tiger.
> They consistently grow big outdoors and the buds smell great..
> 
> Mahalos for the like Rikabrick, much respect to you and your growing skills.


Woooaaah, nice sativas! What a sight! I really like how they're just part of the landscaping. I'm jealous, ha ha. I have a soft spot for some real sativas like that. I've read good things on Ace's subforum on icmag about both Guatemala and GT, but that's true of anything Ace Seeds produces. Dubi is a true breeder. I should grab some GT seeds when I get the chance. Just FYI, in case you don't know; you can order direct from Ace's website and they hook it up on the freebies and I'm sure they've got the best prices too for their seeds.

How's the PCK x Kali China? My buddy over here uses their PCK for breeding and he really likes it, for breeding at least. I don't remember if he liked it pure or not


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Has anyone grown blimburns grandaddy purple ,? Is it worth growing ?


I haven't grown their GDP, but I grew out their Mango and it was great. It was dead on mango while growing and cured into some mango/floral scent. It was really nice and handled rain and humidity like a champ too. I forgot to clone it one round otherwise I would still have it. So if that's an indicator of Blimburn's skills then their GDP is probably good. I'd hit up some Google though. There's got to be some info somewhere on it.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't grown their GDP, but I grew out their Mango and it was great. It was dead on mango while growing and cured into some mango/floral scent. It was really nice and handled rain and humidity like a champ too. I forgot to clone it one round otherwise I would still have it. So if that's an indicator of Blimburn's skills then their GDP is probably good. I'd hit up some Google though. There's got to be some info somewhere on it.


Cheers for that


----------



## KENTA (Jun 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Woooaaah, nice sativas! What a sight! I really like how they're just part of the landscaping. I'm jealous, ha ha. I have a soft spot for some real sativas like that. I've read good things on Ace's subforum on icmag about both Guatemala and GT, but that's true of anything Ace Seeds produces. Dubi is a true breeder. I should grab some GT seeds when I get the chance. Just FYI, in case you don't know; you can order direct from Ace's website and they hook it up on the freebies and I'm sure they've got the best prices too for their seeds.
> 
> How's the PCK x Kali China? My buddy over here uses their PCK for breeding and he really likes it, for breeding at least. I don't remember if he liked it pure or not


Thanks! appreciate the kind words. Yeah I order straight from aces site. Dubi is the man. Produces amazing sativas. Truly unlike anything out there... Their new release of GT has more Thai in it so can't wait to give it a run. Panama and Malawi are also good outdoor sativas that love Hawaiian soil. 

Kali China x pck is a strain I've been searching for a long time. Very clear headed functional body high with nice "up" energetic effect. Especially the green pheno. The purple pheno buds are more aesthetic but have a more indica effect. Both are "happy" positive feeling strains. 

I see how the pck would be an excellent breeding tool. Nice resin production and awesome smells


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 24, 2017)

The girls love neem tree oil in the AM.

White Witch
Twisted Sister

Clones


----------



## bobqp (Jun 24, 2017)

This year I grew Aussie sativa ( Mexican x skunk1 x 2 other sativa types they really stood up to 7 weeks of rain at flowering and drought at the beginning of the season basically lost all overseas strains to mold due to those 7 weeks of rain the only2 other strains to stand out we're sweet sativa (almost pure sativa of unknown origin) and tnr from kc brains . tnr had this amazing Thai smell and high I am crossing it over with a ghost train haze 1 to make female seeds. Was going to buy ace seeds panama and golden tiger but there flowering times are to long for me region a few of my Sativa's went 13 weeks this year but never matured due to frost. Really enyoy watching you Hawaiian guys grow in your climate look forward to watching the rest of your season


----------



## Oreta808 (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone had experience with nirvana strains? Been looking at the sativa sour d and hawaii Maui wowie


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 26, 2017)

Red Congolese and a read before bed.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Thanks! appreciate the kind words. Yeah I order straight from aces site. Dubi is the man. Produces amazing sativas. Truly unlike anything out there... Their new release of GT has more Thai in it so can't wait to give it a run. Panama and Malawi are also good outdoor sativas that love Hawaiian soil.
> 
> Kali China x pck is a strain I've been searching for a long time. Very clear headed functional body high with nice "up" energetic effect. Especially the green pheno. The purple pheno buds are more aesthetic but have a more indica effect. Both are "happy" positive feeling strains.
> 
> I see how the pck would be an excellent breeding tool. Nice resin production and awesome smells


How's the yield on the KC x PCK? It looks like a good yielder from the pics I've seen and the buds look real nice too.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> This year I grew Aussie sativa ( Mexican x skunk1 x 2 other sativa types they really stood up to 7 weeks of rain at flowering and drought at the beginning of the season basically lost all overseas strains to mold due to those 7 weeks of rain the only2 other strains to stand out we're sweet sativa (almost pure sativa of unknown origin) and tnr from kc brains . tnr had this amazing Thai smell and high I am crossing it over with a ghost train haze 1 to make female seeds. Was going to buy ace seeds panama and golden tiger but there flowering times are to long for me region a few of my Sativa's went 13 weeks this year but never matured due to frost. Really enyoy watching you Hawaiian guys grow in your climate look forward to watching the rest of your season


Are you in Oz?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anyone had experience with nirvana strains? Been looking at the sativa sour d and hawaii Maui wowie


My buddy grew the Maui Wowie and he really liked it and said it was a legit sativa strain. He's used a male from it to make a bunch of crosses.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 27, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Red Congolese and a read before bed.View attachment 3967768


I read that book in 5th or 6th grade. I can't say I remember anything about, but I remember liking it. I'll probably put it next on my list to read to my kids. Have you ever read the whole series of the Chronicles of Narnia? I read it to my kids and thought it was an amazing series.

Where'd you get the Red Congolese? That bud looks super nice! It also looks pretty dense to be a pure Congolese strain.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 27, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Are you in Oz?


Yeh I'm in Australia sorry bout posting on your Hawaiian forum just enjoy watching you guys grow


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 27, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I read that book in 5th or 6th grade. I can't say I remember anything about, but I remember liking it. I'll probably put it next on my list to read to my kids. Have you ever read the whole series of the Chronicles of Narnia? I read it to my kids and thought it was an amazing series.
> 
> Where'd you get the Red Congolese? That bud looks super nice! It also looks pretty dense to be a pure Congolese strain.


Not to sure my buddy gave me an 8th of it to try out. Ya it's a great novel for the little ones. I have not read the chronicles but I wonder if they have an audio book. Yep a bit dense for a Congolese strain but the nugs have some give to them. It has hues of purple throughout for some reason. Very peculiar smell of honey and spice. Woody taste on the inhale and earthy pine flavor exhaling. Gives a mentally-clearing head high that made me feel alert, aware or totally paranoid.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks like this White Witch clone is catching finally.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 28, 2017)

Do you know if you can revert a female plant after harvesting the seeds from a cs selfcross and then do another self cross with it 6 weeks later?/


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 28, 2017)

Brickleberry starting to change colors. Distinct smell off blueberry muffins if they've been sprayed by a skunk.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 28, 2017)

Mk ultras adjusting before being put out.  @KENTA


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 28, 2017)

just some strains i made a few years back im running again. this one i call ocean view frost smells sweet like berry/kool aid . Also turns some purple in middle/late flower real frosty andd good hash producer 





This one smells and tastes like sour berrys and skunky diesel /chemicals and she puts off purple in late flower .(this is 3 or 4th week of flower)i made it crossing strains a while back and its still yet to get a name


----------



## Slife (Jun 28, 2017)

*EDIT: Hey Hawaii Growers!* I am moving to Hana to start growing Medical. I am from Oregon my whole life and have been growing for 10 years here. I've done it all here. Started hydroponics, did that for a couple years. Didn't like the unnatural form of growing that way then moved to smart pots and started using the Cana line as a nute system. I enjoyed that for years. But then wanted to get into *True Living Organics*, to the purest form of Organics as I could, and have been growing that way for years now and I will never go back.

I will be using my manual I've created for my No Till system in Hawaii. I've been brushing up on the climate in Hawaii for quite some time but there are a couple things I could use help on for you Hawaii growers that obvious have it down!

_I've searched this thread as well as I can, considering there's over 750 pages._

I will be growing in a hoop greenhouse by my design and will be supplementing LED's (while blacking the greenhouse out while sun light is out with tarps at night for that extra few hours for vegging) I am trying to use a very little electricty considering it costs about 5x times by kilowatt than here.

*Now my huge question is about Mold.* Your Hawaiian humidity levels are something that I have never ever dealt with before for outdoor growing. I know there are some strains that are more resilient then others but with humidity levels at most as low as 60% (At least it seems in Hana) I don't know how to attack it properly.

I do have a Floiar/ Mold Spray I make that I spray on my plants once a week that help with Mold problems, which work wonders here, I never have a problem that I will share with you now straight from my manual:

*Pest and Mold Prevention Foliar Spray*


· 1 Tblsp _Aloe Vera Juice_

· ½ Tblsp _Organic Rosemary Oil_

· ½ Tblsp _Neem Oil_

· ½ Tblsp _Potassium Silicate_

· ½ Tblsp _Dr Bronner’s Soap_

Again, this works amazing here in Oregon, but other than my other regular regiments for my AACT, is there something extra I could be doing to help with Mold Prevention?

*I don't want to use a dehumidifier considering costs of electricity, that is my one requirement. *

Any help on this subject would be amazing!

Thank you all for your time,

-Slife


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 28, 2017)

You are using the words mold and mildew interchangeably, they are not the same thing. 
Just get your greenhouse dialed with good air movement and keep your plants healthy and you will be fine.


----------



## Oreta808 (Jun 28, 2017)

Any one ever see a tripod grow back to a polyploid? I was kinna excited to grow triploid for the first time wanted to see it in flower...


----------



## Slife (Jun 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> You are using the words mold and mildew interchangeably, they are not the same thing.
> Just get your greenhouse dialed with good air movement and keep your plants healthy and you will be fine.


Thanks, sorry I meant Mold not Mildew. I appreciate the comment and correction.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 28, 2017)

Slife said:


> Thanks, sorry I meant Mold not Mildew. I appreciate the comment and correction.


Have you ever tried Regalia by Marrone Bio Innovations? It's an organic biofungicide that is an extract of the giant knotweed plant. It's been gaining popularity in the canna industry because it is safe and not oil based. I picked up a gallon recently but to early to say how well it works or not. Lot of people swear by it though. 
Supposed to help with both PM and bud rot.


----------



## bongman42 (Jun 30, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Mk ultras adjusting before being put out. View attachment 3968579 @KENTA


Mk ultra is a very dank strain. Very earthy sweat buds a very good indica. Thseeds is a good company i have also tried there sage and liked it as well.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 30, 2017)

tomarrow im going to plant them in 3 gallon pots until i can tell the sex then all females will go in to there 15-20 gallon pots males will stay in 3 gallon . All are doing good except magical mangos, both have funky deformed /curving leafs might be genetic but im hoping they grow out of it


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jun 30, 2017)

the 2 magical mangos are doing the same thing any idea whats causing this?
no other seedlings are doing this


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3970210 the 2 magical mangos are doing the same thing any idea whats causing this?
> no other seedlings are doing this


About 25% of my Hurricane Head FP have the funky leaves like that. I just assumed it is a genetic thing.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 1, 2017)

WW 
TS

Sister clones  
Witch clone. Spot the jumping spider.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 1, 2017)

Crab spider loves this Ivan Ooze.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

@Purpnugz cool picture.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 1, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> @Purpnugz cool picture.


I was afraid of it jumping lol. I have an arachnophobia.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 1, 2017)

@sandhill larry big thanks sand


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> I was afraid of it jumping lol. I have an arachnophobia.


I made my peace with spiders 30 years ago. I have not intentionally killed one since then. Still don't like them on me.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 1, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I made my peace with spiders 30 years ago. I have not intentionally killed one since then. Still don't like them on me.


Yea I just don't like tarantulas. I mean I just can't do those.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Yea I just don't like tarantulas. I mean I just can't do those.


It's the wolf spiders I have to share the woods with. I have a picture of my turkey mask on the ground with a big spider on it. I decided to let him have it as long as he wanted it.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 1, 2017)

Has anyone ever had a mealybug infestation before? I found one just chillen on the stalk of my plant with what looks like cotton around it. I go to pick it off and the motherfucker juked me with some bruce lee shit lol it glides around the stalk pretty quickly making it hard to pick off. Do they cause damage?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeh I'm in Australia sorry bout posting on your Hawaiian forum just enjoy watching you guys grow


Nah, no worries, post away here. We've got some aloha for our island braddahs from down under  There's a few guys that post in this thread that aren't in the islands here. Besides sometimes we're too busy sipping mai tais in our hammocks on the beach to post in this thread so it keeps the thread going when we have visitors, ha ha! 

P.S. Most of that was bull. I don't drink, I don't own a hammock (my kids all have them though, ha ha) and I rarely go to the beach, but I do get a little busy to hang out on the internets sometimes.

Do you surf bobqp? Have you ever checked out the breaks Shipsterns, Ours, Cyclops or The Right? Those are all some nuts waves over there.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Not to sure my buddy gave me an 8th of it to try out. Ya it's a great novel for the little ones. I have not read the chronicles but I wonder if they have an audio book. Yep a bit dense for a Congolese strain but the nugs have some give to them. It has hues of purple throughout for some reason. Very peculiar smell of honey and spice. Woody taste on the inhale and earthy pine flavor exhaling. Gives a mentally-clearing head high that made me feel alert, aware or totally paranoid.


Other than the density that sounds pretty spot on for some Congolese. Maybe it's a Congolese leaning cross. Did your buddy grow that? Did he mention how many weeks it took to flower? Just curious.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Do you know if you can revert a female plant after harvesting the seeds from a cs selfcross and then do another self cross with it 6 weeks later?/


You mean reveg the female? I've never done exactly what you're saying, but I've had females reveg on me which didn't take too much time. I wouldn't see why you couldn't seed it again. It will throw out all new flowers the next time around so you should be able to self cross it again. I'd try it if I were you, but I'd probably give it more time than 6 weeks. Just the revegging takes at least a couple weeks (outdoors in the spring anyway). I would probably get it going into veg mode pretty solid and then flower again if I was going to try that. Let us know how it works.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> You mean reveg the female? I've never done exactly what you're saying, but I've had females reveg on me which didn't take too much time. I wouldn't see why you couldn't seed it again. It will throw out all new flowers the next time around so you should be able to self cross it again. I'd try it if I were you, but I'd probably give it more time than 6 weeks. Just the revegging takes at least a couple weeks (outdoors in the spring anyway). I would probably get it going into veg mode pretty solid and then flower again if I was going to try that. Let us know how it works.


I've heard some plants Hermie if you try and reveg them after spraying colloidal silver on them . will reveg at a mates house until 20th august then put it outside and try to get another gth1 cross out of it. Hope it works because its a really great female


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

Slife said:


> *EDIT: Hey Hawaii Growers!* I am moving to Hana to start growing Medical. I am from Oregon my whole life and have been growing for 10 years here. I've done it all here. Started hydroponics, did that for a couple years. Didn't like the unnatural form of growing that way then moved to smart pots and started using the Cana line as a nute system. I enjoyed that for years. But then wanted to get into *True Living Organics*, to the purest form of Organics as I could, and have been growing that way for years now and I will never go back.
> 
> I will be using my manual I've created for my No Till system in Hawaii. I've been brushing up on the climate in Hawaii for quite some time but there are a couple things I could use help on for you Hawaii growers that obvious have it down!
> 
> ...


Like waterproof said, airflow is important in humid areas. Strain selection helps a lot too. Some strains just suck with humidity and/or they're bug magnets, Maple Leaf Indica comes to mind for example. But with enough air flow mold shouldn't be a problem in general. Also, if you ever send in soil tests then getting your calcium, boron, silica and copper to luxury levels and keeping potassium and nitrate low helps a lot too. You can bump up the potassium the last month of flowering to boost yield.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Nah, no worries, post away here. We've got some aloha for our island braddahs from down under  There's a few guys that post in this thread that aren't in the islands here. Besides sometimes we're too busy sipping mai tais in our hammocks on the beach to post in this thread so it keeps the thread going when we have visitors, ha ha!
> 
> P.S. Most of that was bull. I don't drink, I don't own a hammock (my kids all have them though, ha ha) and I rarely go to the beach, but I do get a little busy to hang out on the internets sometimes.
> 
> Do you surf bobqp? Have you ever checked out the breaks Shipsterns, Ours, Cyclops or The Right? Those are all some nuts waves over there.


Live 500 metres from the beach I surf in summer and spring. Spearfish in winter. We have a rainforest that's over 500 kms along just 1 km behind where we live so were jammed between the ocean and rainforest. I bought rare dankness strains Scotts og,501st og and moonshines ghost train. They will be my next breeding crop in a couple of weeks. Plant in 2 weeks and harvest seeds they I can plant outdoors in december


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I made my peace with spiders 30 years ago. I have not intentionally killed one since then. Still don't like them on me.


Yup, spiders are my buddies. They eat bugs I like less so we're cool. I never kill them or even run them out of the house. We don't have a dangerous spiders where I live so I don't really mind if they get on me, but I don't just let them crawl on me longer than necessary either, ha ha. The only ones that I really prefer not to have on me are crab spiders (different than the one Purpnugz showed in his pic) because they bite and it's not pleasant; they stay in their webs though so no big deal. And cane spiders (aka Huntsman spiders) because they're big and fast and banana spiders because they're also kind of big and creepy, but at least they just stay in their webs and chill. Other than those the rest are pretty passive and docile.

And funny enough in reference to youy mom used to go out and catch wolf spiders and bring them in the house to kill off the black widows.

This is the one we call crab spiders over on this side of the island @Purpnugz


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Yea I just don't like tarantulas. I mean I just can't do those.


How about cane spiders?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Has anyone ever had a mealybug infestation before? I found one just chillen on the stalk of my plant with what looks like cotton around it. I go to pick it off and the motherfucker juked me with some bruce lee shit lol it glides around the stalk pretty quickly making it hard to pick off. Do they cause damage?


Kill them with righteous vengeance. I've had them several times. They suck sap from the stem and get all inside the flowers, mostly near the stem, so when you break the buds open it's a fluffy mess. If you can find a mealybug destroyer outside they'll take care of the mealy bugs real quick.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I've heard some plants Hermie if you try and reveg them after spraying colloidal silver on them . will reveg at a mates house until 20th august then put it outside and try to get another gth1 cross out of it. Hope it works because its a really great female


I could see that happening too. Like I said, I've never done, but I'd try it to find out for myself unless a bunch of people have tried and everybody said their plants hermied on them. Aren't you getting the plant to herm when you do the CS spray anyway?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> View attachment 3970887
> Live 500 metres from the beach I surf in summer and spring. Spearfish in winter. We have a rainforest that's over 500 kms along just 1 km behind where we live so were jammed between the ocean and rainforest. I bought rare dankness strains Scotts og,501st og and moonshines ghost train. They will be my next breeding crop in a couple of weeks. Plant in 2 weeks and harvest seeds they I can plant outdoors in december


Nice looking board! That sounds like a great place to live. Pretty much the same as my environment as far as ocean and rain forest nearby. What's the summer and winter ocean water temps there? The water temps in the winter are about 75-76 deg. here in the winter and 81 in the summer.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I could see that happening too. Like I said, I've never done, but I'd try it to find out for myself unless a bunch of people have tried and everybody said their plants hermied on them. Aren't you getting the plant to herm when you do the CS spray anyway?


Yeh germ on certain branches to make fem seeds but people say if you do it twice on the same plant then the whole plant herms and throws herm seeds. Still going to try it anyway and see what results I get  . better off trying something then not giving it a go . had a lot of people telling me if I crossed a photo male with an auto female that none of the offspring would be auto . I done the cross and over 75 percent we're auto. Sometimes you gotta try stuff and see if it works or fails


----------



## bobqp (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice looking board! That sounds like a great place to live. Pretty much the same as my environment as far as ocean and rain forest nearby. What's the summer and winter ocean water temps there? The water temps in the winter are about 75-76 deg. here in the winter and 81 in the summer.


77 in summer and 70 in winter. Tonight is the first night in winter I have had the heater on.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Yup, spiders are my buddies. They eat bugs I like less so we're cool. I never kill them or even run them out of the house. We don't have a dangerous spiders where I live so I don't really mind if they get on me, but I don't just let them crawl on me longer than necessary either, ha ha. The only ones that I really prefer not to have on me are crab spiders (different than the one Purpnugz showed in his pic) because they bite and it's not pleasant; they stay in their webs though so no big deal. And cane spiders (aka Huntsman spiders) because they're big and fast and banana spiders because they're also kind of big and creepy, but at least they just stay in their webs and chill. Other than those the rest are pretty passive and docile.
> 
> And funny enough in reference to youy mom used to go out and catch wolf spiders and bring them in the house to kill off the black widows.
> 
> This is the one we call crab spiders over on this side of the island @Purpnugz


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Other than the density that sounds pretty spot on for some Congolese. Maybe it's a Congolese leaning cross. Did your buddy grow that? Did he mention how many weeks it took to flower? Just curious.


Nope I didn't get much info on the strain but he said it was a self pollinated seed and took 11 weeks to harvest from a bean.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 2, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Brickleberry starting to change colors. Distinct smell off blueberry muffins if they've been sprayed by a skunk.
> View attachment 3968576 View attachment 3968577


I see you have a strain called brickleberry so do i , i named mine back in 2015 haha she smells of sweet berrys with an undertone of sourness , 
did you make your strain?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Kill them with righteous vengeance. I've had them several times. They suck sap from the stem and get all inside the flowers, mostly near the stem, so when you break the buds open it's a fluffy mess. If you can find a mealybug destroyer outside they'll take care of the mealy bugs real quick.


Thanks rik. Im going on week 5 flower and i started trippen when i seen it. I had a nanner show up right next to the stalk that had the cotton substance and it also appeared to have some kind of brown/orange sap leaking from right under the buds on the lowest colas. Im really hoping the larvae cant/didn't make it into my lower colas.

Im guessing praying mantis would work indoor? I could get a hand full.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 2, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I see you have a strain called brickleberry so do i , i named mine back in 2015 haha she smells of sweet berrys with an undertone of sourness ,
> did you make your strain?View attachment 3971103 View attachment 3971106


That's crazy lol. Yes it's a cross between raspberry cough x brixton bluez


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 2, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> That's crazy lol. Yes it's a cross between raspberry cough x brixton bluez


Haha mine is aloha bery is what the guy said it was crossed with an unknown strain i had, and now i only have less than 20 seeds of that .
i should make more some time


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 2, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Haha mine is aloha bery is what the guy said it was crossed with an unknown strain i had, and now i only have less than 20 seeds of that .
> i should make more some time


Yea and I just named it after the show. Precious gems.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> 77 in summer and 70 in winter. Tonight is the first night in winter I have had the heater on.


That's pretty decent water temps. How cold is it there to have to turn on the heater? I've only lived in one house here with a heater. It was up in an area called Olinda in 2003 or so. It gets pretty cold up there. And I've never had a house here with an air conditioner. Good thing too because my wife would want to use it and power is too expensive.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Nope I didn't get much info on the strain but he said it was a self pollinated seed and took 11 weeks to harvest from a bean.


Hmm, that could be pretty Congolese leaning. I grew out some Africans that ranged from 10 to 14 weeks though they only finished at 10 weeks during short season. They went around 11-14 weeks during long season. They were all loose flowered strains though. Was it pretty potent?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's pretty decent water temps. How cold is it there to have to turn on the heater? I've only lived in one house here with a heater. It was up in an area called Olinda in 2003 or so. It gets pretty cold up there. And I've never had a house here with an air conditioner. Good thing too because my wife would want to use it and power is too expensive.


Haha yeh temps here we're 50 lastnyte. Its warm here compared to other parts of Australia. Nice place here because we can grow 12 week Sativa's anything longer than that and they won't mature


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Thanks rik. Im going on week 5 flower and i started trippen when i seen it. I had a nanner show up right next to the stalk that had the cotton substance and it also appeared to have some kind of brown/orange sap leaking from right under the buds on the lowest colas. Im really hoping the larvae cant/didn't make it into my lower colas.
> 
> Im guessing praying mantis would work indoor? I could get a hand full.


You can probably see if they're in the buds if you pry the buds open a little bit and get a look near the inner bud stem. There's a stage of life that cottony scale looks pretty similar to mealy bugs too, just FYI. Cottony scale pretty much do the same crap as mealy bugs and suck just as bad. If you're only growing for personal use you can probably salvage plenty by just cutting out the mealy bugs when you break up a bud. If you're growing for other patients then they're not cool. Your buds will look perfect on the outside, but it'll look like it has little white mold spots on the inside. I've had to toss a lot of buds from those guys, but that's a part of the outdoor scene. I'd guess they won't get too nuts indoors. 

And a praying mantis or two won't hurt. They eat everything including each other so if you get a couple (you shouldn't need more that that I wouldn't think) get them pretty equal sized if you can and they probably won't try to eat each other.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha yeh temps here we're 50 lastnyte. Its warm here compared to other parts of Australia. Nice place here because we can grow 12 week Sativa's anything longer than that and they won't mature


That's pretty chilly especially if you have some humidity. It would get into the upper 40's where we use to live on the Big Island and I was still too cheap to use a heater, ha ha; that's what blankets are for. Daytime temps were still good there so you could grow whatever you wanted flowering time-wise, but outdoors there was too wet to grow dense budded plants.

You ever check out Kangativa and Bushweed's grows on icmag.com? Those guys were growing some awesome looking sativas over there. There's actually several good Aussie growers on that site. 

I shortly considered moving to Oz just because I heard weed prices were like $4500/lb. That sounded good, but I'm not motivated enough to move anywhere yet.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's pretty chilly especially if you have some humidity. It would get into the upper 40's where we use to live on the Big Island and I was still too cheap to use a heater, ha ha; that's what blankets are for. Daytime temps were still good there so you could grow whatever you wanted flowering time-wise, but outdoors there was too wet to grow dense budded plants.
> 
> You ever check out Kangativa and Bushweed's grows on icmag.com? Those guys were growing some awesome looking sativas over there. There's actually several good Aussie growers on that site.
> 
> I shortly considered moving to Oz just because I heard weed prices were like $4500/lb. That sounded good, but I'm not motivated enough to move anywhere yet.


Yeh I've seen kangas grow and kogs grow as well. There's strains in Australia which get huge but there secretly guarded to there strains no ones going to get there hands on. I have e few sativa strains , tnr x sweet sativa and sweet sativa pure. Love the tnr smell its like pure Thai smell


----------



## bongman42 (Jul 3, 2017)

Still my pink hairs are going strong starting to see crystal. Hopefully by end of this month i will have a light room and a green house going. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 3, 2017)

Out of the 5 camp stealth girl scout cookies 2 are garenteed male and out of the magical mangos both are male and one fofana male.

So the only solid strains i will be making this time are more camp stealth girl scout cookies and more fofana then im going the pollinate girl scout cookies female with magical mangos male on a branch or 2 and then same with the male fofana then cross the magical mangos with the fofana female and the male girl scout cookies with the female fofana


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 4, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Hmm, that could be pretty Congolese leaning. I grew out some Africans that ranged from 10 to 14 weeks though they only finished at 10 weeks during short season. They went around 11-14 weeks during long season. They were all loose flowered strains though. Was it pretty potent?


After a months cure it got an intense high.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 4, 2017)

Just put 4 "pretty wicked " seeds in a wet paper towel


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 5, 2017)

They have roots!! These are 3rd gen clones,
i was having trouble for a month or 2 with clones not taking root and dieing but i got my mojo back haha


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 7, 2017)

All 4 "pretty wicked" seeds i started popped


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 8, 2017)

Jedi og partial harvest today.... the rest over the next several days.....big ole plant with a hefty yield. check out ocean grown genetics. Their alien rift and jedi go have been mold and pm resistant for me.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 9, 2017)

Voodoo doktor 
 
Momma sister 
 
Sister clones


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 9, 2017)

Let's squeeze some flowers this morning gentlemen.

Bubba Cookies 
Orange Cookies


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 9, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good Oreata. How's the smell on the Blue Cheese? Which breeder is that from?


 Jus found out from seedsupreme this a royal queen seed starting to smell like berries now


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> You can probably see if they're in the buds if you pry the buds open a little bit and get a look near the inner bud stem. There's a stage of life that cottony scale looks pretty similar to mealy bugs too, just FYI. Cottony scale pretty much do the same crap as mealy bugs and suck just as bad. If you're only growing for personal use you can probably salvage plenty by just cutting out the mealy bugs when you break up a bud. If you're growing for other patients then they're not cool. Your buds will look perfect on the outside, but it'll look like it has little white mold spots on the inside. I've had to toss a lot of buds from those guys, but that's a part of the outdoor scene. I'd guess they won't get too nuts indoors.
> 
> And a praying mantis or two won't hurt. They eat everything including each other so if you get a couple (you shouldn't need more that that I wouldn't think) get them pretty equal sized if you can and they probably won't try to eat each other.


Ok so i threw a mantis couple in the room & scoped the plant in question at 60x.

I found some bright orange to clear sap balls under the buds but i cant see any white specks anywhere up there, i can't even find young larvae ect which is weird considering I've caught 1 adult on the stalk 3 seperate times in 2 weeks. I opened up a cola and didn't see anything out of the ordinary, in fact the bud was still very tight and would smash together trying to grip it. I have a feeling im in the middle of a mediocre infestation and they have not made it up there yet. 


Good news is that particular plant seems to be moving along again after wiping down the stalk with neem last week. It's all good, I'll be chopping before august so im not worried much but it would suck to get them indoor again. 

one of the lower colas i chopped up to inspect last night


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ok so i threw a mantis couple in the room & scoped the plant in question at 60x.
> 
> I found some bright orange to clear sap balls under the buds but i cant see any white specks anywhere up there, i can't even find young larvae ect which is weird considering I've caught 1 adult on the stalk 3 seperate times in 2 weeks. I opened up a cola and didn't see anything out of the ordinary, in fact the bud was still very tight and would smash together trying to grip it. I have a feeling im in the middle of a mediocre infestation and they have not made it up there yet.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you don't have much to worry about. You can see them easily with your naked eye on the stalk or in the buds, assuming you have decent vision, ha ha. And I'm pretty sure you'll find them on the stalks first before they move into the buds or at least that's how it always seemed to me. Finding 3 mealy bugs is really minor. I would just squish them and wouldn't give it a second thought. Though I would be keeping my eye out for them so I guess I wouldn't give 3 of them a third thought, ha ha. Generally, the only times they were a really big problem was with plants that would grow big long colas in which it was difficult to inspect the center stalk and I wouldn't notice that they moved in. Then they'd set up shop and mess up the whole cola pretty much. By the time I'd notice them they were moving down the stem below the cola and piled on top of each other there was so many of them. Tis a sad sight. Anyway, if I were a betting man (which I'm not because I always lose as soon as money gets involved, ha ha) I'd be willing to bet you won't find any mealy bugs in your buds given your description of your situation.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Jus found out from seedsupreme this a royal queen seed starting to smell like berries now


Right on, I've heard good things about Royal Queen Seeds, but I've never grown any of their seeds before. You can't go wrong with berry aromas. I've got a couple berry smelling plants and I really like them, but I can't say I've found a weed smell that I didn't like so far. I ordered some Jamoka seeds from Greenpoint Seeds which is San Diego/NorCal Catpiss x Stardawg and it is actually supposed to have some catpiss smelling phenos. I know that a decent amount of people have had catpiss smelling weed, but I haven't and it sounds horrible, but every person I've known who's had catpiss scented weed said it was one of their favorite varieties ever so I guess it smells A LOT better than it sounds. I actually got them because my best patient said Catpiss was in his top 3 strains ever so he's stoked that I'm getting these seeds. I like weed with unique aromas so if nothing else these should fit into that category. Maybe I'll cross it to one of my berry strains and call it Very Berry Catpiss, ha ha. That's the worst sounding strain name ever, but at least it's memorable, ha ha. Okay, I'll knock off the rambling, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Let's squeeze some flowers this morning gentlemen.
> 
> Bubba Cookies View attachment 3975033
> Orange Cookies
> View attachment 3975034


Really nice looking buds. Did you grow those yourself? The Orange Cookies actually look pretty freakin' orange in the pic.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> They have roots!! These are 3rd gen clones,
> i was having trouble for a month or 2 with clones not taking root and dieing but i got my mojo back hahaView attachment 3972833 View attachment 3972830


Good to see you got your mojo back, ha ha. Those are pretty big clones. How long did it take to get roots? I've got a bunch of males I'm cloning right now. The first 2 just got put into soil yesterday. They probably took about 7-10 days. I didn't keep track, but that's the norm for me. I also take smaller clones than you which I THINK might root faster than bigger clones, but I'm not sure. I've been using the Jiffy peat pucks lately for cloning and have had good success with them and they're really cheap, like a little less than $4 for 36 of them.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeh I've seen kangas grow and kogs grow as well. There's strains in Australia which get huge but there secretly guarded to there strains no ones going to get there hands on. I have e few sativa strains , tnr x sweet sativa and sweet sativa pure. Love the tnr smell its like pure Thai smell


Do you have a long enough season to grow Thai strains? I gotta get some Mullimbimby Madness someday. Those plants are ridiculous.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 10, 2017)

bongman42 said:


> Still my pink hairs are going strong starting to see crystal. Hopefully by end of this month i will have a light room and a green house going.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


Pretty wahines braddah. What strain is that?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you have a long enough season to grow Thai strains? I gotta get some Mullimbimby Madness someday. Those plants are ridiculous.


We have long enough flowering time to grow pure Sativa's but if it rains for a week or 2 it prolongs the harvest. I'm pretty sure mullimbimby madness is just all Hermie these days


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Really nice looking buds. Did you grow those yourself? The Orange Cookies actually look pretty freakin' orange in the pic.


Yes siry bob. The orange just yielded an oz, autoflower grow. 
Yes it's covered in orange trichs very peculiar smell of artificial pineapple. Intriguing.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Good to see you got your mojo back, ha ha. Those are pretty big clones. How long did it take to get roots? I've got a bunch of males I'm cloning right now. The first 2 just got put into soil yesterday. They probably took about 7-10 days. I didn't keep track, but that's the norm for me. I also take smaller clones than you which I THINK might root faster than bigger clones, but I'm not sure. I've been using the Jiffy peat pucks lately for cloning and have had good success with them and they're really cheap, like a little less than $4 for 36 of them.


It took about 11 days for the 3 bigger clones and 13 days for a small one of the same strain to get roots but i dont put any light on them i just leave them in the shade


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, I've heard good things about Royal Queen Seeds, but I've never grown any of their seeds before. You can't go wrong with berry aromas. I've got a couple berry smelling plants and I really like them, but I can't say I've found a weed smell that I didn't like so far. I ordered some Jamoka seeds from Greenpoint Seeds which is San Diego/NorCal Catpiss x Stardawg and it is actually supposed to have some catpiss smelling phenos. I know that a decent amount of people have had catpiss smelling weed, but I haven't and it sounds horrible, but every person I've known who's had catpiss scented weed said it was one of their favorite varieties ever so I guess it smells A LOT better than it sounds. I actually got them because my best patient said Catpiss was in his top 3 strains ever so he's stoked that I'm getting these seeds. I like weed with unique aromas so if nothing else these should fit into that category. Maybe I'll cross it to one of my berry strains and call it Very Berry Catpiss, ha ha. That's the worst sounding strain name ever, but at least it's memorable, ha ha. Okay, I'll knock off the rambling, ha ha.


Catpiss lol I heard another guy talking bout a dog shit smelling weed said I taste nasty but got a good high. I been looking for strains with some good taste my og crossover came out blan did a slow dry and been curing for couple weeks now. But thinking bout ordering a few from royal queen they got some good reviews but I wanna grow regulars wanna cross a few strains.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2017)

Blula #3 got moved to the dirt to keep the roots wet:





As long as I keep them wet they seem to be happy in the 100 degree weather.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Islandgreen (Jul 11, 2017)

I just want to share my 12/12 seed to flower in hydro.


----------



## Islandgreen (Jul 12, 2017)

quick question my hawaii grower do you guys know any website that you can by thc vap cartridge?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 13, 2017)

@Oreta808 I've heard of dog kukae smelling strains too. I think I've heard about 50/50 on whether it smelled good or not. I think Connoisseur Genetics had a Strawberry Dogshit strain, but I don't know if it smelled like dog poo or not. Bodhi has several OG crosses.

@Mohican Blues is looking good!

@Islandgreen nice job on the hydro from seed! And do you mean already filled vape cartridges?


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 13, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @Oreta808 I've heard of dog kukae smelling strains too. I think I've heard about 50/50 on whether it smelled good or not. I think Connoisseur Genetics had a Strawberry Dogshit strain, but I don't know if it smelled like dog poo or not. Bodhi has several OG crosses.
> 
> @Mohican Blues is looking good!
> 
> @Islandgreen nice job on the hydro from seed! And do you mean already filled vape cartridges?


This next round giving up on og's but I did smoke this Jesus og the other day was tasty! But I ordered blue mystic, lemon haze and sour d from royal queen and blue dream from hso. Been looking for tasty stuff with not a lot of pheno differences


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2017)

Try to get a Santa Cruz cut of the Blue Dream. It is amazing!


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Try to get a Santa Cruz cut of the Blue Dream. It is amazing!


Dispensaries can't sell clones or seeds here in Hawaii. It sucks so I only can buy seeds from seed banks online. Our medical program here is so far behind!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 13, 2017)

Green harvest i prepeat green harvest is flying on the big island in ocean view / ranchos really low lookng for illigal growers they flew over my house a shit tone of times and are still flying over my property


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 13, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Green harvest i prepeat green harvest is flying on the big island in ocean view / ranchos really low lookng for illigal growers they flew over my house a shit tone of times and are still flying over my property


Yeah I heard on ig they had ground crews to checking to see if plants are tagged. Ig is greenharvesthawaii they inform where ever they see choppers


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 13, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Yeah I heard on ig they had ground crews to checking to see if plants are tagged. Ig is greenharvesthawaii they inform where ever they see choppers


I made an ig a few months ago for my grows but haven't used it yet probably should but i dont know how to find other Hawaii growers on ig haha


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 13, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I made an ig a few months ago for my grows but haven't used it yet probably should but i dont know how to find other Hawaii growers on ig haha


Check mine out and look my followers after u follow so much it'll recommend what ur interested that's how I found the locals. But mine is mr.smokealot808


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 13, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Check mine out and look my followers after u follow so much it'll recommend what ur interested that's how I found the locals. But mine is mr.smokealot808


Done haha. Mine is b.dub808,
you got some awsome pics on there


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 13, 2017)

Big Momma
 

Doktor Doom  

Lemon Kush
 

Goji Og
 

X2 Space Ape


----------



## bongman42 (Jul 13, 2017)

Is that green harvest i see over ocean view south big island 1 bigger black chopper and a smaller yellow one?they have been flying around all day since about 830!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bongman42 (Jul 13, 2017)

Alot of my pink hairs are fadeing away still alot on top tho starting to put on some weight i hope i can get a half oz plus of smokeable bud also smells really sweat. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 13, 2017)

bongman42 said:


> Is that green harvest i see over ocean view south big island 1 bigger black chopper and a smaller yellow one?they have been flying around all day since about 830!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Rollitup mobile app


Yes, they have been working the Big Island all week. Mostly the east side and have cut a few people's gardens.


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 14, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I made an ig a few months ago for my grows but haven't used it yet probably should but i dont know how to find other Hawaii growers on ig haha


Thanks Man U too! Can't wait to see those new plants got flower!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2017)

Saw this on the Weed Nerd show (YouTube):

Strain DNA Map Galaxy:

http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone ever use green house seeds in here? Seen a lot of mixed reviews but don't they have a lot of cup winners


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 16, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anyone ever use green house seeds in here? Seen a lot of mixed reviews but don't they have a lot of cup winners


Iv heard some bad reviews and bad customer service about green house seed co. 
but personally i dont know haha


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 16, 2017)

greenhouse is garbage.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 16, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Yes, they have been working the Big Island all week. Mostly the east side and have cut a few people's gardens.


Hopefully they keep it a little more chill over here on Maui. We had a week like that last June and it was a little uncomfortable to put it lightly. I had 3 helicopters swarming for probably half an hour looking to see if I had any other plants and 2 trucks with cops dressed in pretty much SWAT gear showed up at 8:30 in the morning. I don't even think I had my coffee yet. And I heard it was just chaos down in Kihei. Literally had guys chopping plants, running down the street ahead of the choppers, ha ha. And I heard they cut down a bunch of plants. My buddy told me he had two friends that said they were done with growing after those charades were over.

I was video taping them the whole time, just FYI, and I'll do it again this year if they show up. This is one of those issues we should all call up our representatives and tell them to defund Green Harvest for being a giant waste of money, resources and an invasion of privacy. I'm not just saying that either. I call up the reps fairly regularly to let them know they should be supporting cannabis issues.

On a side note, how's the growing going waterproof?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 16, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Anyone ever use green house seeds in here? Seen a lot of mixed reviews but don't they have a lot of cup winners


I've read a lot of crap about them, but I don't know if it's because their genetics suck or because people just don't like Franco or both. I know not all their genetics suck anyway. Their Super Lemon Haze gets really good reviews. And tylerdurden on here said their Trainwreck is one of his most demanded strains. He said it smells like dead whale dipped in gasoline. I grew out one of their seeds that I got as a freebie from Attitude and I don't remember too much about it other than it grew well, yielded well and was actually really potent, like REALLY potent. Crazy head trip stuff. I chopped it a little early so I'm sure that had something to do with it. I've only harvested a couple plants early and both times it was some strong head changing smoke. Anyway, I'd consider buying their stuff on a strain-by-strain basis. They have a ton of strains so I'm sure they have some gold and some junk and some in between. I'd probably check out their SLH or Trainwreck if I was going to buy their stuff which I doubt I'll get around to. I mostly see myself sticking to American breeders like Bodhi. I'd like to buy some South Fork Seeds gear too and I have a pack of Jamoka from Greenpoint Seeds on it's way. It's just too easy to buy from American banks nowadays and there's tons of top shelf strains from American breeders. Most all the most sought after genetics in the cannabis industry came from the US or at least N. America (Canada has produced some fire too) in the first place. The Europeans just had the opportunity to grow commercially for seed production before we did and have mostly just been riding our backs in the breeding game and making seeds from our strains.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 16, 2017)

@Oreta808 
I think i seen some green house seeds that were fairly cheap like 40$ a 10 pack 
Not a bad deal , thats how much i got fofana ( i seen real good pics of fofana on ig ) and camp stealth girl scout cookies


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 16, 2017)

I was looking at that super lemon haze but was skeptical with green house gonna try royal queen lemon haze. But jus checked my blue Cheese today started getting a lil bud rot about 1 gram worth I found on top three colas. My place jus rains too much .


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 16, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> I was looking at that super lemon haze but was skeptical with green house gonna try royal queen lemon haze. But jus checked my blue Cheese today started getting a lil bud rot about 1 gram worth I found on top three colas. My place jus rains too much .


That sucks man that blue cheese looks dank!
I cover my plants when it rains and at night time so that dont happen


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 16, 2017)

Been putting under the eave of my house jus took down my hoop house was gonna build a better one. But yeah get some drying right now can't wait to taste. Even my sativa one started bud rotting I jus leave it under the eave too


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 16, 2017)

Couple patches by the creek bed. 

Timewarp panda  
Gorilla cookies


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 17, 2017)

Any one grow autoflower ? 
Dose any one know a seedbank with good autoflower seeds
Thank in advance


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 17, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Any one grow autoflower ?
> Dose any one know a seedbank with good autoflower seeds
> Thank in advance


Mephisto I seen got a lot of good reviews. Mephisto got one of biggest yeilders on record too I think. I grew a fast buds gorilla glue but didn't like the taste. Somebody else in here to harvested couple awhile back in this year


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 17, 2017)

Fantasmo express by mephisto is a good outdoor strain.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 17, 2017)

Purple Peyote

Purple Paralysis

Purple Caper


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 17, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Purple PeyoteView attachment 3979801
> 
> Purple ParalysisView attachment 3979800
> 
> ...


Looking good purp! Is the peyote a stretcher?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 18, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Purple PeyoteView attachment 3979801
> 
> Purple ParalysisView attachment 3979800
> 
> ...


Have you grown out the Purple Peyote before? Where did you get that one. It looks amazing, but I've read it's pretty bland by itself. I read it's a good strain to make crosses with though.


----------



## Purpnugz (Jul 18, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Looking good purp! Is the peyote a stretcher?


Thanks spl. Nope not at all. 6ft, 8 week finisher. Wondering if the claw leaf is genetic.


----------



## Buyfrommycity (Jul 21, 2017)

This is a shot in the dark... But I'm looking for a place to rent/stay the first week of December on mauii preferably near kehei. PM me if u got an extra room or house. I'll be bringing my own just looking for a spot to crash.
Will be renting Car and meeting up with my gfs family just like my own privacy. I respect smoking off property.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 22, 2017)

Mealy Bugs! I had a bunch of these pests, I first sprayed with high pressure water, a few days later sprayed with Azamax, drenched with Azamax, and went after them with 50/50 water & alcohol spray as they showed up. They kept showing up, two or three a day. Finally, I got some food grade ditomaceas earth, and dusted it on the dirt, and all over the plant. I have only seen a few since that application, and I crushed them. I also hit my nearby grapefruit, valencia, and plumeria with neem several times. They are small mealy bugs on the girls, compared to what I have seen in years past on the citrus trees.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 22, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> Mealy Bugs! I had a bunch of these pests, I first sprayed with high pressure water, a few days later sprayed with Azamax, drenched with Azamax, and went after them with 50/50 water & alcohol spray as they showed up. They kept showing up, two or three a day. Finally, I got some food grade ditomaceas earth, and dusted it on the dirt, and all over the plant. I have only seen a few since that application, and I crushed them. I also hit my nearby grapefruit, valencia, and plumeria with neem several times. They are small mealy bugs on the girls, compared to what I have seen in years past on the citrus trees.


I got rid of mine, they didn't stop showing up untill i neemed the stalk and dropped my temps. Funny though, the pheno of mine that got hit smells like plumeria.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 23, 2017)

Mealybugs are sometimes farmed by ants so definitely keep an eye on any ant populations near your plants.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I've read a lot of crap about them, but I don't know if it's because their genetics suck or because people just don't like Franco or both. I know not all their genetics suck anyway. Their Super Lemon Haze gets really good reviews. And tylerdurden on here said their Trainwreck is one of his most demanded strains. He said it smells like dead whale dipped in gasoline. I grew out one of their seeds that I got as a freebie from Attitude and I don't remember too much about it other than it grew well, yielded well and was actually really potent, like REALLY potent. Crazy head trip stuff. I chopped it a little early so I'm sure that had something to do with it. I've only harvested a couple plants early and both times it was some strong head changing smoke. Anyway, I'd consider buying their stuff on a strain-by-strain basis. They have a ton of strains so I'm sure they have some gold and some junk and some in between. I'd probably check out their SLH or Trainwreck if I was going to buy their stuff which I doubt I'll get around to. I mostly see myself sticking to American breeders like Bodhi. I'd like to buy some South Fork Seeds gear too and I have a pack of Jamoka from Greenpoint Seeds on it's way. It's just too easy to buy from American banks nowadays and there's tons of top shelf strains from American breeders. Most all the most sought after genetics in the cannabis industry came from the US or at least N. America (Canada has produced some fire too) in the first place. The Europeans just had the opportunity to grow commercially for seed production before we did and have mostly just been riding our backs in the breeding game and making seeds from our strains.


I have to point out a correction here ^ I meant to say, "I don't know if it's because their genetics suck or because people just don't like Arjan or both." I'm pretty sure it's Arjan people don't like. I'm pretty sure Franco had a good reputation in the cannabis community. He died a few months ago and it seemed like a lot of people were sad about it.

Anyway, grow on braddahs!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 24, 2017)

I Just got a free pack of "grand poobah" seeds from norstar genetics im so stoked. man i love Instagram haha


----------



## KENTA (Jul 24, 2017)

The HSO/ Ace genetics Greenhouse update 

Had a root problem a few weeks ago with the hso chocolate mint OG and Black Dog. Both are looking good now.
Also pictured is Hso blue dream and lost coast hash plant. Ace seeds pck x kali china (the two tallest ones) look like they'll take a while longer.


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 24, 2017)

KENTA said:


> The HSO/ Ace genetics Greenhouse update
> 
> Had a root problem a few weeks ago with the hso chocolate mint OG and Black Dog. Both are looking good now.
> Also pictured is Hso blue dream and lost coast hash plant. Ace seeds pck x kali china (the two tallest ones) look like they'll take a while longer.


Lmk how that blue dream is after u harvest and cure? I jus ordered 3 seeds of those


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 24, 2017)

3 day shipping direct from norstar genetics them selfs. I cant wait to start them next cycle. I currently have camp stealth girl scout cookie and fofana males producing pollen that im crossing with 4 of my strains and one magical mangos male (quantum kush x mango kush f1) thats veging still and not putting put pollen and 4 "pretty whicked" seedlings in 3 gallon sexing pots. its going to be lit


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 26, 2017)

KENTA said:


> The HSO/ Ace genetics Greenhouse update
> 
> Had a root problem a few weeks ago with the hso chocolate mint OG and Black Dog. Both are looking good now.
> Also pictured is Hso blue dream and lost coast hash plant. Ace seeds pck x kali china (the two tallest ones) look like they'll take a while longer.


Looking good KENTA! How's the PCK x KC looking overall? I've got a buddy over here guerrilla growing Kali China and he's impressed with it so far. He said it's real tough and resistant.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 26, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> 3 day shipping direct from norstar genetics them selfs. I cant wait to start them next cycle. I currently have camp stealth girl scout cookie and fofana males producing pollen that im crossing with 4 of my strains and one magical mangos male (quantum kush x mango kush f1) thats veging still and not putting put pollen and 4 "pretty whicked" seedlings in 3 gallon sexing pots. its going to be lit
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984026


What's in the little vial with the pink lid?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 26, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> What's in the little vial with the pink lid?


Thats the Grand poobah seeds


----------



## KENTA (Jul 26, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Lmk how that blue dream is after u harvest and cure? I jus ordered 3 seeds of those


It's a nice high. I bloomed out the runts of my 6pk early in 10gal pots. Super dense nugs and great smells and flavor. Here's a pic


rikdabrick said:


> Looking good KENTA! How's the PCK x KC looking overall? I've got a buddy over here guerrilla growing Kali China and he's impressed with it so far. He said it's real tough and resistant.


Very impressed with them. I put the 2 strongest healthiest in the greenhouse to veg out a couple extra months but I bloomed out the others a couple months back. It's a frosty / slightly airy clearheaded smoke with very unique smells and flavor. I went through it the fastest. Comes in two phenos, a green and a purple. Both similar highs. But yeah man I love it. Can't wait to try straight Kali China!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 27, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Thats the Grand poobah seeds


Did they throw in the Bushman Kush seeds too or did you pay for those?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 27, 2017)

KENTA said:


> It's a nice high. I bloomed out the runts of my 6pk early in 10gal pots. Super dense nugs and great smells and flavor. Here's a pic
> 
> 
> Very impressed with them. I put the 2 strongest healthiest in the greenhouse to veg out a couple extra months but I bloomed out the others a couple months back. It's a frosty / slightly airy clearheaded smoke with very unique smells and flavor. I went through it the fastest. Comes in two phenos, a green and a purple. Both similar highs. But yeah man I love it. Can't wait to try straight Kali China!


Now I remember I already asked you about it, but I'll blame it on reading your last post about it late at night so I forgot you already gave me the run down. What's the smell and taste like? Have you ever grown out Kali Mist?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 27, 2017)

First fruits for this round of Gorilla Valley OG. Not too bad for the first round in some remineralized old plantation dirt.


----------



## KENTA (Jul 27, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Now I remember I already asked you about it, but I'll blame it on reading your last post about it late at night so I forgot you already gave me the run down. What's the smell and taste like? Have you ever grown out Kali Mist?


All good, I must've forgotten too ha. 
The smell after a month cure is citrus and fruity with hints of spices. Right when I open the jar the aroma fills the air. 7/10
Taste is really this plants strong point. Hard to describe. Exotic, fruity, herby, and citrus. 9/10


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jul 27, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Did they throw in the Bushman Kush seeds too or did you pay for those?


The bushman kush came as a tester , norstar genetics always gives 5 tester beans inside every pack so the more you buy the more tester you get haha


----------



## Oreta808 (Jul 28, 2017)

jus came in first four royal queen seed and then Hso think the freebies are from kannabia


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 5, 2017)

The male camp stealth girl scout cookies im using, im making seeds from all 3 phenos and crossing girl scout cookies with 4 of my strains 

Heavily pollinated Camp stealth girl scout cookies pheno #2

camp stealth girl scout cookies pheno #3

.
.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 5, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> The male camp stealth girl scout cookies im using, im making seeds from all 3 phenos and crossing girl scout cookies with 4 of my strains View attachment 3990780
> 
> Heavily pollinated Camp stealth girl scout cookies pheno #2View attachment 3990781
> 
> ...


Should get alor of nice seeds out of that cross


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 6, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> jus came in first four royal queen seed and then Hso think the freebies are from kannabia View attachment 3985771


That's cool Oreta. What all did you get? Some of those bags are hard to read. What are you going to grow next?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 6, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> The male camp stealth girl scout cookies im using, im making seeds from all 3 phenos and crossing girl scout cookies with 4 of my strains View attachment 3990780
> 
> Heavily pollinated Camp stealth girl scout cookies pheno #2View attachment 3990781
> 
> ...


Right on White boy! Where do you keep your males so they don't pollinate the rest of your plants? I keep males for pollen too, but I keep them in a small tent indoors so they don't mess with the outdoors females.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 6, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on White boy! Where do you keep your males so they don't pollinate the rest of your plants? I keep males for pollen too, but I keep them in a small tent indoors so they don't mess with the outdoors females.


I kept then next to the girls for a long time untill they started showingmy males are less then 2 feet tall cause i topped them a while back. i moved them 3 days ago to the back of my property down wind from my females, I only see maybe 30 or so stray seeds on all my plants all of which are girl scout cookies as he showed pollen way befor fofana or magical mango males


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 6, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Should get alor of nice seeds out of that cross


I also have a fofana male and a magical mango male for crosses


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 6, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on White boy! Where do you keep your males so they don't pollinate the rest of your plants? I keep males for pollen too, but I keep them in a small tent indoors so they don't mess with the outdoors females.


And i normally collect the pollen sacks early in the morning right befor they open and through out the day every day


----------



## bobqp (Aug 6, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I also have a fofana male and a magical mango male for crosses


I have pollen from THC bomb, royal purple kush and cherry bomb. Think I'll just store the pollen in the freezer in case I decide to do a cross over Xmas


----------



## bobqp (Aug 6, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I have pollen from THC bomb, royal purple kush and cherry bomb. Think I'll just store the pollen in the freezer in case I decide to do a cross over Xmas


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's cool Oreta. What all did you get? Some of those bags are hard to read. What are you going to grow next?


My bad I got 4 free purple kush from kannabia, got 3 blue dream from hso the rest from royal queen 1 lemon haze, 1 blue mystic 3 sour diesel and then they gave me a free auto northern for buying three packs from them


----------



## KENTA (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's the outdoor


----------



## KENTA (Aug 8, 2017)

And a couple small 10gal Clementines I got off a dispensary in Oregon.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 9, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I kept then next to the girls for a long time untill they started showingmy males are less then 2 feet tall cause i topped them a while back. i moved them 3 days ago to the back of my property down wind from my females, I only see maybe 30 or so stray seeds on all my plants all of which are girl scout cookies as he showed pollen way befor fofana or magical mango males


Right on, I was just curious. I've put them pretty far away out in the bush before and it worked out pretty good. I got maybe 30-60 seeds off of 14 plants when I put the males outside which is fine IMO. I've been using a small tent with 8 9 watt LED bulbs and it's been working fine. I take better care of them when they're closer. I barely checked on my males when I'd put them out in the bush. Actually, when I used to put females out in the bush I'd barely check on them too, ha ha. I would't get huge returns per plant, but it was good for the amount of work I put in and there's not really plant limits out there either, ha ha


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I have pollen from THC bomb, royal purple kush and cherry bomb. Think I'll just store the pollen in the freezer in case I decide to do a cross over Xmas


That'll work. I've used pollen from the freezer that was at least 6 months old. I don't know if it matters a lot, but for longer term storage I make sure it's dried out well before I put it in the freezer. I let the pollen air dry for a bit and then put it somewhere cool and dark in an airtight container with some desiccant for a day or two and then into the freezer. Like I said, I don't know if that stuff is necessary, but it's worked for me. And then most importantly, when you pull it out of the freezer let it come to room temperature first and make sure all the condensation as evaporated off of the container. I do think that step matters. 

Do you have a similar method for long term pollen storage?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 9, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> My bad I got 4 free purple kush from kannabia, got 3 blue dream from hso the rest from royal queen 1 lemon haze, 1 blue mystic 3 sour diesel and then they gave me a free auto northern for buying three packs from them


Shootz! When are you planning on popping those?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 9, 2017)

@KENTA beautiful plants braddah! Did you get the Clementines as clones or seeds?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 9, 2017)

anyone on oahu or maui checkout the new dispensaries? Curious about the quality they are producing for around $19/gram.

I just got back from Oregon and checked out a handful of shops, the top shelf stuff there is usually around $13/g but all the herb seems really dry and there was a lot of straight up garbage flowers for sale, which was surprising. Honestly made me feel a little bit better about myself as a grower...some of the stuff looked/smelled worse than stuff Ive thrown away.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

That is why I grow my own. You never know what they sprayed on it!

Sativa pics:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bobqp (Aug 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That'll work. I've used pollen from the freezer that was at least 6 months old. I don't know if it matters a lot, but for longer term storage I make sure it's dried out well before I put it in the freezer. I let the pollen air dry for a bit and then put it somewhere cool and dark in an airtight container with some desiccant for a day or two and then into the freezer. Like I said, I don't know if that stuff is necessary, but it's worked for me. And then most importantly, when you pull it out of the freezer let it come to room temperature first and make sure all the condensation as evaporated off of the container. I do think that step matters.
> 
> Do you have a similar method for long term pollen storage?


 I'm just learning at the moment. I did leave the pollen out for 24 hours before freezing it. I have ghost train haze 1 pollen frozen for the last 2 monthes. I'd like to try that out in a few weeks. I like to sit back and see how other growers do things. Also owe a big thankyou for the guys who showed other people on here how to make female seeds. Saved a fortune on that 1 .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2017)

I have 4 year old frozen pollen that gave me seeds.


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That'll work. I've used pollen from the freezer that was at least 6 months old. I don't know if it matters a lot, but for longer term storage I make sure it's dried out well before I put it in the freezer. I let the pollen air dry for a bit and then put it somewhere cool and dark in an airtight container with some desiccant for a day or two and then into the freezer. Like I said, I don't know if that stuff is necessary, but it's worked for me. And then most importantly, when you pull it out of the freezer let it come to room temperature first and make sure all the condensation as evaporated off of the container. I do think that step matters.
> 
> Do you have a similar method for long term pollen storage?


I been freezing pollen too but been letting air dry and mixed in with slightly burned flour put it n the stove to make extra dry


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 10, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> anyone on oahu or maui checkout the new dispensaries? Curious about the quality they are producing for around $19/gram.
> 
> I just got back from Oregon and checked out a handful of shops, the top shelf stuff there is usually around $13/g but all the herb seems really dry and there was a lot of straight up garbage flowers for sale, which was surprising. Honestly made me feel a little bit better about myself as a grower...some of the stuff looked/smelled worse than stuff Ive thrown away.


Kinna mad about Aloha green friend bought the low grades for 60 a eighth stuff was in mid teens of thc but black market can get great stuff in town for 50 an eighth
The top shelf they got is 75$ ppl on ig said it's decent but not worth the money. 
This one of top there top shelf sold out first day lol


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Shootz! When are you planning on popping those?


I get some bag seeds, royal queen blue cheese and og crossover clone flowering right now but far I great under my twenty plant count was gonna try that auto first then start the rest


----------



## KENTA (Aug 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @KENTA beautiful plants braddah! Did you get the Clementines as clones or seeds?


Mahalos, haha nah just some bag seed I got at a disp during a layover there. Had a couple seeds in it and thought I'd take them home see what theyd do


----------



## KENTA (Aug 10, 2017)

Interested to see what quality the dispensary on Kauai produces


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 10, 2017)

I got some good news about my camp stealth girl scout cookies, they smell like all the other girl scout cookies iv seen and i talked with the guy at vashon seed and mercantile and he used a male afgani and platinum girl scout cookies cut to make them. Im really digging this strain 40$ for 10 or 13 seeds


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 11, 2017)

I kinda feel bad for my neighbors down wind from me that grows cause my male girl scout cookie and fofana are making clouds of pollen (forgot to pick off ripe flowers for 2 days ) atleast they will get some girl scout cookie and fofana crosses for free


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 11, 2017)

If anyone growing outdoor on Oahu. I seen green harvest on Oahu never seen anything about ground crews tho


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 11, 2017)

Just put some girl scout cookies pollen in a made envelope and put it in a container of rice and now in the freezer ,hopefully it works it'd be my first time storing pollen ,
Im doing it Mostly just for an experiment


----------



## carljohnson (Aug 12, 2017)

aloha, ive got 2 questions

1. are there legitimate heirloom strains like kona gold and puna budder still being grown on the big island? 
2. anyone heard of pua mana seeds? they claim to have ohana on all of the islands and they claim they have all of the old heirlooms in seed form. Can anyone vouch for them? I can't find a grow journal or review of them anywhere. I'm skeptical


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 13, 2017)

carljohnson said:


> aloha, ive got 2 questions
> 
> 1. are there legitimate heirloom strains like kona gold and puna budder still being grown on the big island?
> 2. anyone heard of pua mana seeds? they claim to have ohana on all of the islands and they claim they have all of the old heirlooms in seed form. Can anyone vouch for them? I can't find a grow journal or review of them anywhere. I'm skeptical


1. There are heirloom strains being grown but kona gold and puna budder are just generic names. 
2. Puamana is a straight up fraud.


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 13, 2017)

carljohnson said:


> aloha, ive got 2 questions
> 
> 1. are there legitimate heirloom strains like kona gold and puna budder still being grown on the big island?
> 2. anyone heard of pua mana seeds? they claim to have ohana on all of the islands and they claim they have all of the old heirlooms in seed form. Can anyone vouch for them? I can't find a grow journal or review of them anywhere. I'm skeptical



Puamana seed order came to me from Oregon. I never bothered to sprout them.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2017)

I am sure that there are some killer old strains alive and well on all of the islands. Just ask the Duke of Kauai.


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That is why I grow my own. You never know what they sprayed on it!
> 
> Sativa pics: But how do you avoid water damage/bud rot? I put up a clear roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 13, 2017)

329 ID # Does anybody know if they change your # every year, or just reissue with new exp. date? I haven't gotten my second wallet sized card yet.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 13, 2017)

your registration number changes every year


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 13, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> your registration number changes every year


Crap. Time for more P-Touch Tape I suppose.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 14, 2017)

carljohnson said:


> aloha, ive got 2 questions
> 
> 1. are there legitimate heirloom strains like kona gold and puna budder still being grown on the big island?
> 2. anyone heard of pua mana seeds? they claim to have ohana on all of the islands and they claim they have all of the old heirlooms in seed form. Can anyone vouch for them? I can't find a grow journal or review of them anywhere. I'm skeptical


Yes they are legit iv talked with them in instagram a few times , i personally havent grown there gear out but iv seen alot of people on Instagram grow their gear and it looks legit and dank too , dude a pua mana was trying to get me to get kona gold for breeding , i might just have to take them up on it , message thembon Facebook or Instagram and they usually give a 33-45% off code because there prices are a little steep also try dm ing konagold42 in Instagram he can give you better deals on the kona gold as he breeds that strain andd many more local strains


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 14, 2017)

mmjmon said:


> Puamana seed order came to me from Oregon. I never bothered to sprout them.


That's because i believe konagold42 on ig a breeder of kona gold and many more for pua mana used to live here and now lives in Oregon spreading the aloha flowers in the recreational cannabis industry atleast thats what i seen on Instagram


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 14, 2017)

In the last 2 days i have received 8 different strains all together (6 in cutting form and 2 in seed form) 8 cuttings total ( i got doubles of 2 strains) and 2 packs of 3 seeds from local big island growers most of which aren't local strains , too many strains to name right now so ill name them off in the morning haha i have lots of fire now, im hoping to supply the big island with more quality genetics


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> anyone on oahu or maui checkout the new dispensaries? Curious about the quality they are producing for around $19/gram.
> 
> I just got back from Oregon and checked out a handful of shops, the top shelf stuff there is usually around $13/g but all the herb seems really dry and there was a lot of straight up garbage flowers for sale, which was surprising. Honestly made me feel a little bit better about myself as a grower...some of the stuff looked/smelled worse than stuff Ive thrown away.


I haven't checked out the Maui dispensary yet. I heard they had a private opening this last week and tomorrow (Monday) is the official opening the the public. From what I saw on IG it looks like the quality is okay, but not worth $19-21/gram. There's been some pretty funny memes on IG about Aloha Green. One guy said he was finding several seeds in his stuff. I knew they dispensaries weren't going to be able to compete with the gray market on price and I suspected they wouldn't be able to match quality either, but it sounds like the only reason anybody would only go there is for the novelty of it or maybe if you're someone who is a medical cannabis patient and a hermit/anti-social or REALLY new to the islands. 

I'm kind of surprised to hear that the quality wasn't up to par at the Oregon dispensaries. You probably have to know the right dispensary to go to, but how do the dispensaries with lesser quality even make a living? In my circles you literally can't get rid of B grade buds. Nobody wants them even for a REALLY good price. Maybe I just hang out with too many weed snobs or something. There is plenty of good weed here so I guess that's spoiled the guys I know, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That is why I grow my own. You never know what they sprayed on it!
> 
> Sativa pics:
> 
> ...


Looking good Mo!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have 4 year old frozen pollen that gave me seeds.


That's great news! I have some 2 or 3 year old pollen and I wasn't sure if it would still be viable, but you're giving me some faith. It's from some really good plants so I'm pretty stoked to try it out now.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Mahalos, haha nah just some bag seed I got at a disp during a layover there. Had a couple seeds in it and thought I'd take them home see what theyd do


Das how bu! I always snag the seeds out of good bud when I find them, which isn't very often. I was trimming up some of my GG#4 x Valley OG (called Gorilla Valley bred by Casper80 and found a few seeds. I assume the pollen donor is from the neighbor down the way. It'll probably be a good cross. The Gorilla Valley is a really great plant and the neighbor usually has some good stuff going.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> I kinda feel bad for my neighbors down wind from me that grows cause my male girl scout cookie and fofana are making clouds of pollen (forgot to pick off ripe flowers for 2 days ) atleast they will get some girl scout cookie and fofana crosses for free


Ha ha ha, that's too funny. It happens to me occasionally and I don't mind. I only get a few seeds usually so it's no big deal. I'm thinking I might throw my males outside this round. There's no one downwind from me for at least a mile so my conscience is clear. At least you're not growing hemp


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Just put some girl scout cookies pollen in a made envelope and put it in a container of rice and now in the freezer ,hopefully it works it'd be my first time storing pollen ,
> Im doing it Mostly just for an experiment


That should work fine.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 14, 2017)

carljohnson said:


> aloha, ive got 2 questions
> 
> 1. are there legitimate heirloom strains like kona gold and puna budder still being grown on the big island?
> 2. anyone heard of pua mana seeds? they claim to have ohana on all of the islands and they claim they have all of the old heirlooms in seed form. Can anyone vouch for them? I can't find a grow journal or review of them anywhere. I'm skeptical


If you're talking 60's-70's strains then I don't know if there's any legit ones around still. Most of the real oldschool ones were pure or nearly pure sativas that grew really tall and took a long time to flower and were easy to spot when Green Harvest started flying so most everyone crossed those strains to Afghanis to make them shorter and flower faster. If you're talking heirloom 20 years old there's still some of those strains alive and well and some are still pretty popular. 

As far as Puamana seeds goes, I don't know if they're legit, but I'm pretty sure Greyskull, oldhaole, dirtyboy808 and surfdout called him out on some stuff on icmag.com. The last I saw of the thread didn't look too good for Puamana. I'm also pretty sure that thread got deleted. A buddy of mine over here is growing out one of his strains (Maui Wowie I think) and he said it's looking good so far and it's definitely a far leaning sativa plant. I'll ask him how it's looking the next time I see him.


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks. Good to hear. I'm planning on trying them out next spring/summer.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 14, 2017)

Heres the strains i got yesterday and Saturday. On sunday i got jawa pie 1 and 4 in cutting form and in seed for i got (amnesia kush x blule headband 3k) and (og x mango haze. x blue headband 3k) , Saturday i got (gorilla glue 4 x snow fire og) and (94 chem dawg x lemon haze) and 2 cuttings of pineapple chunk and Hawaiian blueberry


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 14, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm kind of surprised to hear that the quality wasn't up to par at the Oregon dispensaries. You probably have to know the right dispensary to go to, but how do the dispensaries with lesser quality even make a living? In my circles you literally can't get rid of B grade buds. Nobody wants them even for a REALLY good price. Maybe I just hang out with too many weed snobs or something. There is plenty of good weed here so I guess that's spoiled the guys I know, ha ha.


Dont get me wrong, there is quality if you knew what to look for but it lacked the power of hawaiian sungrown. They are super strict about testing though, so at least everything is clean and the mid grade stuff is under $10g. I will say they do put out some amazing concentrates.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 14, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Yes they are legit iv talked with them in instagram a few times , i personally havent grown there gear out but iv seen alot of people on Instagram grow their gear and it looks legit and dank too , dude a pua mana was trying to get me to get kona gold for breeding , i might just have to take them up on it , message thembon Facebook or Instagram and they usually give a 33-45% off code because there prices are a little steep


Puamana is a joke dude, he used to buy herb from one of my good homies on Oahu. He is just a kook from Oregon that went to UH Manoa for a couple years and is taking suckers money by using made up Hawaiian stories to sell his seeds. I would have no issue with him selling his little dorm room closet seeds if he wasnt spreading so much misinformation and fake history to sell them. Lot of snakes in this industry and he is one of them.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 17, 2017)

Found My first mature seed off my golden goat female pollinated by camp stealth girl scout cookies to make "goat cookies"
I might end up poppin this in a few days to see what i get , more should be done in a week or 2 same with my camp stealth girl scout cookies x strain x making "cookie x" and ocean view frost x CS girl scout cookies and ugly hash plant x CS girl scout cookies and i pollinated my fofana female with my fofana


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 17, 2017)

Just put the goat cookie in a paper towel an hour ago and found another mature goat cookies seed on my golden goat plant and i also found 2 mature big island frosted cookies seeds on my ocean view frost plant and 1 mature fofana x strain x seed , not to long until the rest are done


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Can please post some seed pics in the seed pic thread?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Can please post some seed pics in the seed pic thread?


What theres a thred just for seed pictures? Wheres that at?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes Sir!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/seed-pictures.635589/


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 18, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I haven't checked out the Maui dispensary yet. I heard they had a private opening this last week and tomorrow (Monday) is the official opening the the public. From what I saw on IG it looks like the quality is okay, but not worth $19-21/gram. There's been some pretty funny memes on IG about Aloha Green. One guy said he was finding several seeds in his stuff. I knew they dispensaries weren't going to be able to compete with the gray market on price and I suspected they wouldn't be able to match quality either, but it sounds like the only reason anybody would only go there is for the novelty of it or maybe if you're someone who is a medical cannabis patient and a hermit/anti-social or REALLY new to the islands.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised to hear that the quality wasn't up to par at the Oregon dispensaries. You probably have to know the right dispensary to go to, but how do the dispensaries with lesser quality even make a living? In my circles you literally can't get rid of B grade buds. Nobody wants them even for a REALLY good price. Maybe I just hang out with too many weed snobs or something. There is plenty of good weed here so I guess that's spoiled the guys I know, ha ha.


same here in maine,dispensaries selling grade b for top notch price feel sorry for folks


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 18, 2017)

hey hawaii growers can you please tell me if this looks like ball sacks or calex.ive been spraying CS on my plants to make fem seeds but to me it looks like ball sack but at the same time looks like Calix.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 18, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> hey hawaii growers can you please tell me if this looks like ball sacks or calex.View attachment 3996901ive been spraying CS on my plants to make fem seeds but to me it looks like ball sack but at the same time looks like Calix.


Dont give up keep spraying twice a day even if you think its not working some strains only take 4 weeks to change over and some take 6 or so , last plant i tried to reverse i didnt think it worked so i stoped spraying after 3 weeks of spraying i gave up and let it grow then after harvest i broke up the buds for make hash and boom male flowers and seeds haha


----------



## HiloReign (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks like pollinated calyx to me, considering there are pistils as well.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2017)

Time to get my frozen pollen ready!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 19, 2017)

thanks guys i went to checked my plants today thinking i should spray it some more but its starting to look like more and more male parts that took a long time but its also my first time doing this.


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 19, 2017)

its a baby boy


----------



## HiloReign (Aug 19, 2017)

That's one confused boy my friend


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2017)

HiloReign said:


> That's one confused boy my friend


Are you saying his name might be Herman?


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 20, 2017)

911 my baby herm is dying
hes willting and i dont know why i flushed the soil thinking that could be it but his sisters are in the same soil same watering and shes doing fine what could it be.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

S.P.D.S.


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 20, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> S.P.D.S.


????


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> ????


Sudden Plant Death Syndrome similar to Sudden Oak Death Syndrome


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 20, 2017)

Either that or Spontaneous Combustion of the inner stem marrow.


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 20, 2017)

Can it be saved i've been working with this plant to change it to a herm for fem seeds for a long time now. I dont want my time and efforts to just go in vain


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> 911 my baby herm is dying
> hes willting and i dont know why i flushed the soil thinking that could be it but his sisters are in the same soil same watering and shes doing fine what could it be.
> View attachment 3997880 View attachment 3997881


I'd guess it's a root problem. Maybe too much watering? It might be a fungal attack on the roots or some kind of root sucking insect. Have you checked out the roots?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Dont get me wrong, there is quality if you knew what to look for but it lacked the power of hawaiian sungrown. They are super strict about testing though, so at least everything is clean and the mid grade stuff is under $10g. I will say they do put out some amazing concentrates.


I just got a report about the Maui dispensary from a buddy of mine. He went to the Maui dispensary the other day and said the quality was excellent and that guy knows good weed so for him to say that it must be really nice looking and smelling. He didn't buy anything though. He said he asked them where the sungrown weed was at and they told him they only have indoor grown weed and he said, "F*** your light grown weed, I want sungrown" and left, according to him, ha ha. 

I'm pretty sure he said it was $80 an eighth, ha ha! I'll be impressed if they can keep their doors open with those prices.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2017)

HiloReign said:


> Looks like pollinated calyx to me, considering there are pistils as well.


Wow, that was quite a vacation! Good to have you back


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd guess it's a root problem. Maybe too much watering? It might be a fungal attack on the roots or some kind of root sucking insect. Have you checked out the roots?


i did check tookit out of its pot and trans planted to a new pot the roots looked ok white roots no grubs nothing i cant see.


----------



## HiloReign (Aug 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Wow, that was quite a vacation! Good to have you back


Aloha~ The forum get too much action sometimes lol... Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I just got a report about the Maui dispensary from a buddy of mine. He went to the Maui dispensary the other day and said the quality was excellent and that guy knows good weed so for him to say that it must be really nice looking and smelling. He didn't buy anything though. He said he asked them where the sungrown weed was at and they told him they only have indoor grown weed and he said, "F*** your light grown weed, I want sungrown" and left, according to him, ha ha.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he said it was $80 an eighth, ha ha! I'll be impressed if they can keep their doors open with those prices.


Some strains are $90 for an 1/8th on Oahu and the buds are brown and seeded...this is the AAA topshelf stuff too. The two grades are AA and AAA lol. What a fuckin joke....they have reviews on weedmaps and nearly every one says they got a bunch of seeds in their nugs.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> 911 my baby herm is dying
> hes willting and i dont know why i flushed the soil thinking that could be it but his sisters are in the same soil same watering and shes doing fine what could it be.
> View attachment 3997880 View attachment 3997881


looks like fusarium wilt or something similar. Most likely will not recover and you should not reuse that soil.


----------



## Islandgreen (Aug 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> looks like fusarium wilt or something similar. Most likely will not recover and you should not reuse that soil.


that seems to be what i was looking for this is the first time this ever happend to me. now i kow what im fighting.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> 911 my baby herm is dying
> hes willting and i dont know why i flushed the soil thinking that could be it but his sisters are in the same soil same watering and shes doing fine what could it be.


Do you guys have termites there? I lost two plants to termites this week {in NW Florida}. They look just like that. Give them a tug and the stalk comes off in your hand. Roots and stalk ate just below ground level.


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, I got my 40% shade cloth spread over the polycarbonte roof before the rain and during the cloudy part of the afternoon. It makes the roof leak like crazy. More so than the coolaroo fabric did that I was rolling up and down the roof for while. I guess it will have to move the shade cloth underneath the roof. High expectations dashed on rocks of reality. At least I got immediate feedback.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2017)

Islandgreen said:


> that seems to be what i was looking for this is the first time this ever happend to me. now i kow what im fighting.


Try to avoid using those saucers underneath your pots and instead use something that lets water drain or elevate your plants so they dont sit in stagnant water. Its an easy way to get a problem in the root zone and those are usually the most difficult to deal with because you often dont see symptoms until its too late.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 22, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Some strains are $90 for an 1/8th on Oahu and the buds are brown and seeded...this is the AAA topshelf stuff too. The two grades are AA and AAA lol. What a fuckin joke....they have reviews on weedmaps and nearly every one says they got a bunch of seeds in their nugs.


That's a steep price. Its between 120 and 150 dollars an ounce in Aussie . and that's top shelf buds in the area I'm in


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2017)

Wash all of your pots thoroughly before and after you use them. I use H2O2.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Some strains are $90 for an 1/8th on Oahu and the buds are brown and seeded...this is the AAA topshelf stuff too. The two grades are AA and AAA lol. What a fuckin joke....they have reviews on weedmaps and nearly every one says they got a bunch of seeds in their nugs.


Well at least this won't be hurting the grey and black market guys. Actually a buddy of mine said he's raising his prices since the dispensary opened so maybe it will even help some guys out, ha ha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

too larry said:


> Do you guys have termites there? I lost two plants to termites this week {in NW Florida}. They look just like that. Give them a tug and the stalk comes off in your hand. Roots and stalk ate just below ground level.


We actually have a couple different types of termites. There's flying ones and ground burrowing ones, but I can't remember ever losing a plant to termites. I've lost plants to all sorts of things, but termites aren't bringing up any memories.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

bobqp said:


> That's a steep price. Its between 120 and 150 dollars an ounce in Aussie . and that's top shelf buds in the area I'm in


Really? I thought weed was way more expensive there. About 6 years ago I was considering moving there or New Zealand just because I read/heard it was something like $4-$5000/lb. That's too cheap considering the laws over there in some of the territories/states. Potential felonies are not worth $120 ounces.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 24, 2017)

In certain areas in Australia it can be up to 5000 a pound or 50 a gram but that's out west in the country. I'm on the beach so everyone grows here and the prices have dropped .


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 25, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> same here in maine,dispensaries selling grade b for top notch price feel sorry for folks


Aloha green jus upped there price that pic I showed they going for 90$ an eighth haha gotta be kidding I'll got to black market before that atleast they ain't tryna rob patients and yeah whole crop is seeded that's why thc is low. They said on news they tryna breed plants for there conditions. Think they having a lot of problems growing lol that's what's bound to happen when u give dispensaries based on money smh


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> . . . . . . and yeah whole crop is seeded that's why thc is low. . . . . .


Seeds do not lower THC levels, just yield.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## bobqp (Aug 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


>


Mmmmm seeds


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 26, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Try to avoid using those saucers underneath your pots and instead use something that lets water drain or elevate your plants so they dont sit in stagnant water. Its an easy way to get a problem in the root zone and those are usually the most difficult to deal with because you often dont see symptoms until its too late.


Saucers? I ain't no space-man! Plants sit on concrete blocks or cedar/redwood boards, no saucers. I usually throw some plastic screen or landscape fabric on the bottom to cover the holes.


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wash all of your pots thoroughly before and after you use them. I use H2O2.


I use a diluted bleach solution, which I then rinse off. I also painted the putside of my plastic pots white. Considering going back to cloth pots...


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 26, 2017)

too larry said:


> Seeds do not lower THC levels, just yield.


Golden Lemon from DNA heard it of hitting 27 percent thc our dispensary hits 16% they doing something wrong
I never had my stuff tested or had the privalige jus go off info on the internet mostly


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> Golden Lemon from DNA heard it of hitting 27 percent thc our dispensary hits 16% they doing something wrong
> I never had my stuff tested or had the privalige jus go off info on the internet mostly


It may be the mother they were using to get their cuts. Maybe they are using homemade seeds. Never grown that strain, but in theory, the thc should be the same if you had two cuts off the same plant and seeded one of them but not the other.


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 27, 2017)

too larry said:


> It may be the mother they were using to get their cuts. Maybe they are using homemade seeds. Never grown that strain, but in theory, the thc should be the same if you had two cuts off the same plant and seeded one of them but not the other.


I don't know but I traded another patient for some that dispensary stuff. It was the low grade one 60$ an eighth but wasn't at all close to homies I've tasted around or blackmarket. But these guys sold 20lbs in three days now they 100lbs of that junk stuff lol sad that there's only one dispensary on island right now they need competition​


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 27, 2017)

too larry said:


> Seeds do not lower THC levels, just yield.


It can be argued that once a flower is pollinated, it directs the majority of its energy into forming seeds instead of creating trichomes.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 28, 2017)

Should a 150 watt hps be enough to keep a few small plants in veg during this flower season? I am going to put a few under so they dont bud out short will hps work for this?
Thanks in advance haha


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> It can be argued that once a flower is pollinated, it directs the majority of its energy into forming seeds instead of creating trichomes.


I beleave that 85-95% cause all my plants i seeded out the bottom branches are no where near their counterparts potency that havent been pollinated , like my girl scout cookies they were frosty as hell befor i pollinated then now they are focusing on seed production.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 28, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Should a 150 watt hps be enough to keep a few small plants in veg during this flower season? I am going to put a few under so they dont bud out short will hps work for this?
> Thanks in advance haha


I use regular 7watt LED bulbs turned on for 2 hours in the middle of the night and it keeps plants in veg just fine...HPS is overkill IMO


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 28, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Should a 150 watt hps be enough to keep a few small plants in veg during this flower season? I am going to put a few under so they dont bud out short will hps work for this?
> Thanks in advance haha


Yeah that should work u don't need much I jus bring mine in when sun goes down only using fluorescent about 100 watts


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2017)

Should work great. You don't want them to grow too fast.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you all for your feedback . I got a 60 watt day spot im using to re veg this foot tall jawa pie clone i got from a buddie and its working for that small plant . I just wanted something bright enough so i can put 3 or 4 under to stop from them budding , i got the 150watt hps for 70$ with free shipping so its not that bad of a deal


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 28, 2017)

One of my pretty wicked is starting to flower , so im squeeze that amd jawa pie under my 60w day spot untill my hps arives in the mail


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Should a 150 watt hps be enough to keep a few small plants in veg during this flower season? I am going to put a few under so they dont bud out short will hps work for this?
> Thanks in advance haha


Similarly to waterproof808 I use 8 or 9 watt LED lights spaced 10 ft. apart and have them turned for an hour in the middle of the night (and at 6:30 in the morning in the wintertime) and that works fine to keep them vegging. It doesn't take much light to keep them vegging.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 29, 2017)

heres a pic of the jawa pie #1 that i got to re veg with my 60w day spot it was almost 2 weeks in flower when i got it and had lots of trichomes on the leafs now there isnt much trichomes on the new growth so its working , i can probably fit a few 4-5 footers under the hps when i get it


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 29, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Thank you all for your feedback . I got a 60 watt day spot im using to re veg this foot tall jawa pie clone i got from a buddie and its working for that small plant . I just wanted something bright enough so i can put 3 or 4 under to stop from them budding , i got the 150watt hps for 70$ with free shipping so its not that bad of a deal


Are you offgrid? I only mentioned HPS would be overkill because of how expensive electricity is here. You can cover a lot bigger area using string lights with low wattage LED's, accomplishes the same thing and saves you some watt hours. A 150w HPS has barely a 4x4 foot print and uses a lot more electricity, which cuts in to your production costs.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2017)

8 8 watt LEDs spaced 10' apart. 25 plants. The rack the tarp is on is 7' tall for size reference. See attachment


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 29, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Are you offgrid? I only mentioned HPS would be overkill because of how expensive electricity is here. You can cover a lot bigger area using string lights with low wattage LED's, accomplishes the same thing and saves you some watt hours. A 150w HPS has barely a 4x4 foot print and uses a lot more electricity, which cuts in to your production costs.


Yeah im off grid solar and genorater , would only be using the hps when the genorater is running for 2 hours or so after dark , and the genorater is alway on at that time , what kind of leds are u using got a up close picture


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 29, 2017)

My led's are cree brand 8w that screw into a regular light bulb socket but you can use just about any light bulb you have on hand...the leds are nice because they use hardly any electricity and dont generate heat and also last a really long time.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2017)

Some Sunshine Daydream nugs



Blueberry Haze nugs


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2017)

Look at all of the frost!


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 30, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> 8 8 watt LEDs spaced 10' apart. 25 plants. The rack the tarp is on is 7' tall for size reference. See attachment


U cover that everyday? But nice setup and nice plants man. I killed off some bag seeds tho lol popped the nl auto and blue dream

Also I gotta a question about colloidal silver is there a minimum ppm or a max jus bought a 250ppm online? Also my friend was taking colloidal silver internally but he gave me his bottle the thing doesn't say any ppm rating jus says mcg 50 is that same as ppm? Sorry never bred for fem seed jus regular. Mahalos and aloha


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2017)

I think that means 50 micro-grams per dose. You would need to find out how many micro-grams per volume of liquid you are using would result in the parts per million your want. Might be a micro-grams to ppm conversion on Google.


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I think that means 50 micro-grams per dose. You would need to find out how many micro-grams per volume of liquid you are using would result in the parts per million your want. Might be a micro-grams to ppm conversion on Google.


 never mind jus found out mcg are same as ppm. What ppm's or mcg's u guy used successfully? One forum I read guy says 30 minimum another forum says 100min


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> U cover that everyday? But nice setup and nice plants man. I killed off some bag seeds tho lol popped the nl auto and blue dream
> 
> Also I gotta a question about colloidal silver is there a minimum ppm or a max jus bought a 250ppm online? Also my friend was taking colloidal silver internally but he gave me his bottle the thing doesn't say any ppm rating jus says mcg 50 is that same as ppm? Sorry never bred for fem seed jus regular. Mahalos and aloha


Thanks for the compliments. I cover it every night and pull it off in the morning. It's a pain.

Weigh out 5 ml of that CS. It'll probably weigh about 5 grams. If it does then it would be 10 ppm CS per ml.

Edit: actually you can weigh out however many ml's. If 1 ml = 1 gram which it probably will, then it's 10 ppm CS per ml.


----------



## Oreta808 (Aug 30, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the comiments. I cover it every night and pull it off in the morning. It's a pain.
> 
> Weigh out 5 ml of that CS. It'll probably weigh about 5 grams. If it does then it would be 10 ppm CS per ml.


I jus ask cuz that's why I gave up my hoop house and wasn't even a 1/4 of the size. 

Thanks man good info


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> I jus ask cuz that's why I gave up my hoop house and wasn't even a 1/4 of the size.
> 
> Thanks man good info


Actually, you don't need to weigh it. It's 99.999999% water. It's going to weigh a gram per ml so just figure 10 ppm CS per ml.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 30, 2017)

Oreta808 said:


> U cover that everyday? But nice setup and nice plants man. I killed off some bag seeds tho lol popped the nl auto and blue dream
> 
> Also I gotta a question about colloidal silver is there a minimum ppm or a max jus bought a 250ppm online? Also my friend was taking colloidal silver internally but he gave me his bottle the thing doesn't say any ppm rating jus says mcg 50 is that same as ppm? Sorry never bred for fem seed jus regular. Mahalos and aloha


For my first time i got either 30 to 50 ppm from the store and deluted small amounts with lots of water sprayed for 5 weeks and fot about 100 fem seeds , my atempt at a c.s genorater was half success but i didnt keep at it only sprayed 2 weeks and found one male flower out of 4 branches i sprayed , i have this plant that is 15 weeks in flower producing me seeds that just started showing male flower cause her age haha gonna cut her down in a few days so i dont get herm seeds


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 31, 2017)

i just ordered some tga subcoolseeds from james bean company of cosmic glue and space dawg for future 
crosses in middle / late 2018


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2017)

The snow dawg is pretty decent. I had bought some TGA clones a few years ago and that was the best one of the bunch. Smelled like rotting papayas.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 31, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> The snow dawg is pretty decent. I had bought some TGA clones a few years ago and that was the best one of the bunch. Smelled like rotting papayas.


Right on goot to hear , not sure what im going to cross them with yet as its still far off for me to start them haha , im growing one gorilla glue #4 x wifi og im hoping to cross with pretty wicked from norstar genetics most of my sugar cookie seeds are done (ocean view frost x camp stealth girl scout cookies) and my hash cookies also. so ill be testing my new gear here in a few months befor i actually pop any more i bought haha


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 31, 2017)

if any one is looking for a cheap pack of awsome quality genetics thats 40$a pack of 13 i highly suggest pistil positive creations from james bean company heres a pic of my foana i bought for 40$ for 13 seeds this plant is blowing me away for the quality it is for that cheap


----------



## MKGROW (Aug 31, 2017)

Question for u 808 growers . I have radial nerve syndrome meaning my hands feel asleep most of the time. I've tryed searching but typing is very diffecult for me,
My question is has any one tryed holomoli seed co? I'm interested in theyer Chronic it's 18.46% THC and 1.03 % CBD, looks like might help my med needs. I'm wondering who the germ rate is w theyer seeds? I only know one guy that ordered and he's a noob. And only the free fem bubba kush sprouted. Is this typical w there seeds or is it because he's such a noob at growing?
Also any suggestions on a med high THC w good CBD level you guys would recommend 
Mahalo
MKGROW


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 31, 2017)

cheee my 150watt hps came in today. Im trying it out tonight but not sure how close i should get the light to them, i have it 2 feet above the tallest one in the pic


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 1, 2017)

just 2 of my new f1 cookie crosses have more cookie crosses but not as many seeds of them cause the birds eat them so i have to make f2s of them with my new X cookies and the X fana f1s , my male fofana and stealth girl scout cookies died but i have a male pretty wicked i am using to pollinate jawa pie (key lime pie x alien rift) and my other female petty wicked and one golden goat clone


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 1, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4003684 just 2 of my new f1 cookie crosses have more cookie crosses but not as many seeds of them cause the birds eat them so i have to make f2s of them with my new X cookies and the X fana f1s , my male fofana and stealth girl scout cookies died but i have a male pretty wicked i am using to pollinate jawa pie (key lime pie x alien rift) and my other female petty wicked and one golden goat clone


Thats less than half of the full harvest of seeds, full harvest of frosted cookies will be tomarrow and hash cookies in a week or so


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2017)

Please post some close-up pics of the seeds on the seed pic thread!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 2, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> Question for u 808 growers . I have radial nerve syndrome meaning my hands feel asleep most of the time. I've tryed searching but typing is very diffecult for me,
> My question is has any one tryed holomoli seed co? I'm interested in theyer Chronic it's 18.46% THC and 1.03 % CBD, looks like might help my med needs. I'm wondering who the germ rate is w theyer seeds? I only know one guy that ordered and he's a noob. And only the free fem bubba kush sprouted. Is this typical w there seeds or is it because he's such a noob at growing?
> Also any suggestions on a med high THC w good CBD level you guys would recommend
> Mahalo
> MKGROW


I have no idea about that guys seeds, but Google would be your buddy in helping you find some strain with some decent CBD. I used to grow Harlequin BX and I believe it had a good CBD ratio. There's some other popular high CBD strains out there too like Cannatonic and Harle-Tsu. I haven't looked into it for awhile, but the info is definetely out there.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 2, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4003334 cheee my 150watt hps came in today. Im trying it out tonight but not sure how close i should get the light to them, i have it 2 feet above the tallest one in the pic


Nice! You can put the light as close to the plants as you could to your hand without it feeling hot basically.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice! You can put the light as close to the plants as you could to your hand without it feeling hot basically.


I moved it from 2 feet down to 1 foot above top of the talest plant and they seem happy with the extra light on them for an hour at night and an hour in the morning befor the sun comes up ,jawa pie 1 is almost in full re veg just one or 2 small bottom branches are in flower but another couple weeks of light at night should trun her all the way around


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 2, 2017)

heres how i had it this morning , this is my first time using a light haha


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 3, 2017)

2 of my f1 cookie crosses are in germination testing once passed will be testing growth and veg structure ill post updates on my Instagram once they sprout and again on here once they sprout , 5 of each in paper towels then 5 of each soaked in water for a few hors then in a paper towel ,im having better results with the water soak first on these 2 they cracked open in 24 hours, oh and im also testing 5 of my camp stealth girl scout cookie f2's i made


----------



## Purpnugz (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 5, 2017)

cheee hoo!! Got my new beans for make new crosses in January or maybe February not sure yet but it will be some time in early 2018


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 6, 2017)

Ha ha, @White boy in hawaii you're on a roll! I've heard Whitaker Blues is supposed to be good too. Might be worth checking out when GH isn't flying.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 6, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, @White boy in hawaii you're on a roll! I've heard Whitaker Blues is supposed to be good too. Might be worth checking out when GH isn't flying.


I no right haha i aint stoping any time soon, my next 3 strains i think i am going to buy some time are wedding cake, gelloto 33 and dosido . I was thinking of throwing a bunch in the bush about middle of December/ begening of January after GH stops flying


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 8, 2017)

So out of my germination test on my new strains i kept 4 frosted cookie seedlings and 4 hash cookie seedlings that are currently in solo cups 2 of each are above dirt ill post pics as they bigger, these are the first seeds i have made in about 2 years cant wait to see what i made


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 8, 2017)

So I had a small harvest, and I tried washing the buds in a dilute H2O2 solution ala Jorge Cervantes. It helped to find any straggler mealybugs, and clean off the dust. I don't notice any diff in the taste, just that the buds look pretty clean. I think the only Trichomes that got knocked off was when I was looking for critters.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

I make bubble hash and collect just the resin.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I make bubble hash and collect just the resin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you press and smoke the hash, or do you process further? I've been looking at the Nugsmasher mini videos.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

I usually do Frenchy style pressed hash. However, I did some rosin pressing and it was amazing.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 8, 2017)

just 2 out of 4 hash cookie seedlings i kept after germination i also have 4 frosted cookies and killed the other 6 or each strain. ill grow these out a little longer after sexing to see the structure but i think im gokng to give them away or get donations for em so i dont have to many plants


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

Love the baby pictures!

I poured a whole 7 pound bag of dry fish fertilizer on the Blula girl. Not a good idea. Apparently it can burn.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Love the baby pictures!
> 
> I poured a whole 7 pound bag of dry fish fertilizer on the Blula girl. Not a good idea. Apparently it can burn.
> 
> ...


Holy shit brah!!!!! She was a beauty sorry for you loss


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks WBIH. I hate being so busy I can't take good care of my garden. I just spent a few hours out there cutting it down. So many colas. Two branches look like they could recover so I left them. All of the cuttings got spread out in the container and garden floor. Pics to follow.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Love the baby pictures!
> 
> I poured a whole 7 pound bag of dry fish fertilizer on the Blula girl. Not a good idea. Apparently it can burn.
> 
> ...


That is going to leave a mark. I hate it when I do that. So far I haven't fried one this year, but I toasted the Deer Ate CP1 about this time last year.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

Garden Pics







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 9, 2017)

i cut down the female ocean view frost that was pregnant with frosted cookies seeds the other day and picked out all the good seeds today. Im currently testing them and a few others on b.i are going to test them in a few weeks ... im gettin shit done!! haha oh and the rest of the hash cookies will be sorted tomarrow , g.s.c f2 , fofana f2 and nana cookies sedds are a few weeks to a month from being done , also got the new ones in rotation of jawa pie female and pretty wicked female being pollinated by my male pretty wicked and my magical mangos showed his balls today so thats in my close future crossed shit is going to be lit , im going to blow up the big island with new flavors !!!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 10, 2017)

ninja fruit almost ready. did really well in the greenhouse.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 10, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> So I had a small harvest, and I tried washing the buds in a dilute H2O2 solution ala Jorge Cervantes. It helped to find any straggler mealybugs, and clean off the dust. I don't notice any diff in the taste, just that the buds look pretty clean. I think the only Trichomes that got knocked off was when I was looking for critters.


Unless I have some PM I don't use H2o2. It'll oxidize your buds faster which isn't a big deal if you keep it in the fridge/freezer or use it up quick. I do use vinegar in my first can and just water for the two cans after that. I use about a half gallon of vinegar for about 30 gallons of water. It's not much, but I think it helps.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I make bubble hash and collect just the resin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supah pretty


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 10, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> ninja fruit almost ready. did really well in the greenhouse.View attachment 4008063


That looks really nice, but I doesn't look that close to being done. How many weeks has it been flowering?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 10, 2017)

one of the first 2 blueberry clones i got a while back from a buddie and just got 4 more the other day , we aren't sure what blueberry strain it is but the only ones i could find are dj short's blueberry but i dont no what version like f1-8? its one hell of a indica tho


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 10, 2017)

Heres a bud i cut off the ninja fruit a week ago. I'm giving her another week and she's coming down.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 11, 2017)

One of the homies giving me his last 6 seeds of his pack of obi wan og and a cutting of it too , im giving him a pretty wicked (gassy lemon pheno) and jawa pie (lime pheno) and a bunch of the new strains i made recently in a week or so once my cuttings have roots


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 11, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4008269 one of the first 2 blueberry clones i got a while back from a buddie and just got 4 more the other day , we aren't sure what blueberry strain it is but the only ones i could find are dj short's blueberry but i dont no what version like f1-8? its one hell of a indica tho


God knows what Blueberry that is on the BI, but it should just be called Big Island Blueberry IBL. It's been there long enough. I'd guess it was orginally from some DJ Short seeds, but I'd also guess it's morphed into it's own thing during its time on the BI.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 11, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> Heres a bud i cut off the ninja fruit a week ago. I'm giving her another week and she's coming down.View attachment 4008464


Really pretty! Have you got to smoke any yet?


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Really pretty! Have you got to smoke any yet?


i have smoked some. it tastes very much like sweet blueberries and smells like grape candy. keeping her around for sure


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2017)

can't wait to taste it after a nice cure though


----------



## bobqp (Sep 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Love the baby pictures!
> 
> I poured a whole 7 pound bag of dry fish fertilizer on the Blula girl. Not a good idea. Apparently it can burn.
> 
> ...


Jesus fuck . poor plant haha


----------



## bobqp (Sep 11, 2017)

D


White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4007987 i cut down the female ocean view frost that was pregnant with frosted cookies seeds the other day and picked out all the good seeds today. Im currently testing them and a few others on b.i are going to test them in a few weeks ... im gettin shit done!! haha oh and the rest of the hash cookies will be sorted tomarrow , g.s.c f2 , fofana f2 and nana cookies sedds are a few weeks to a month from being done , also got the new ones in rotation of jawa pie female and pretty wicked female being pollinated by my male pretty wicked and my magical mangos showed his balls today so thats in my close future crossed shit is going to be lit , im going to blow up the big island with new flavors !!!!!


 Do Your crosses ever make there way to Australia ?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> God knows what Blueberry that is on the BI, but it should just be called Big Island Blueberry IBL. It's been there long enough. I'd guess it was orginally from some DJ Short seeds, but I'd also guess it's morphed into it's own thing during its time on the BI.


Yeah the guy i got it from wasnt sure but he said its been around for a while in clone form still haven't found seed of it on b.i only cuts and it looks so much different from all the pics of dj shorts but hes the only breeder who adopted the blueberry back in the 70s or whatever the history on that is lol ill post more pics as they grow i have 6 cittings of the b.i blueberry ,im hunting the rest of my pretty wicked pack in hopes for a male that is the same pheno as my keeper that smells of pungent lime and lemon extracts in veg to cross it with the blueberry to make my own sour blueberry seeds haha


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 11, 2017)

There is a cut of DJ's True Blue floating around BI for a while that is called Blueberry by some people. It throws only 5 finger leaves, decent flavor and finishes fast. I had it for several years before retiring it, then I got it back relabeled as Johnny D's and it wasnt until week4 or5 I realized it was the same True Blue cut I had before. Dont have her anymore.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 11, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> There is a cut of DJ's True Blue floating around BI for a while that is called Blueberry by some people. It throws only 5 finger leaves, decent flavor and finishes fast. I had it for several years before retiring it, then I got it back relabeled as Johnny D's and it wasnt until week4 or5 I realized it was the same True Blue cut I had before. Dont have her anymore.


Ill keep posting pics as it grows


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 11, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> There is a cut of DJ's True Blue floating around BI for a while that is called Blueberry by some people. It throws only 5 finger leaves, decent flavor and finishes fast. I had it for several years before retiring it, then I got it back relabeled as Johnny D's and it wasnt until week4 or5 I realized it was the same True Blue cut I had before. Dont have her anymore.


I was half tempted to buy some a few months back good thing i didnt i cant wait to see what these look like when they get bigger , they guy i got em from his mother plants look like round pod type buds but real dence


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

OG golf balls?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 16, 2017)

Finally got a part of the infamous kona sunset bred by gooey breeder . I got ahold a of guy on IG and he had made a few crosses with his kona sunset .he gave me some of kona sunset x dj shorts flo , we call it kona flo and his face off og and 818 sfv fire og , oh and kona sunset is a pink / purple flowering plant as well as some of flo's phenos so it should be a decent pink hue to the bud ,hoping to cross it with a few of my new strains and blueberry and pineapple chunk or grand poobah


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 16, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Finally got a part of the infamous kona sunset bred by gooey breeder . I got ahold a of guy on IG and he had made a few crosses with his kona sunset .he gave me some of kona sunset x dj shorts flo , we call it kona flo and his face off og and 818 sfv fire og , oh and kona sunset is a pink / purple flowering plant as well as some of flo's phenos so it should be a decent pink hue to the bud ,hoping to cross it with a few of my new strains and blueberry and pineapple chunk or grand poobah View attachment 4011756


 silent observer here but damn all of your genetics sound fire. Would love to run any of those up here in Canada!


----------



## bobqp (Sep 17, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Finally got a part of the infamous kona sunset bred by gooey breeder . I got ahold a of guy on IG and he had made a few crosses with his kona sunset .he gave me some of kona sunset x dj shorts flo , we call it kona flo and his face off og and 818 sfv fire og , oh and kona sunset is a pink / purple flowering plant as well as some of flo's phenos so it should be a decent pink hue to the bud ,hoping to cross it with a few of my new strains and blueberry and pineapple chunk or grand poobah View attachment 4011756


Nice score


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 17, 2017)

Im about to do a collab with pistil positive creations, im giving him 17 strains i made and hes giving me a bunch of his gear and some of his unreleased gear and some of rare dankness gear.
Hooo brah im fucking set on my seed company now just gotta let tha magic happen


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 18, 2017)

finally picked up the obiwan og mother plant and seeds from braddah 45 miles away got her transplanted into a 10 gal and put up a quick scrog over her to train her even more and then take cutting


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 18, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Finally got a part of the infamous kona sunset bred by gooey breeder . I got ahold a of guy on IG and he had made a few crosses with his kona sunset .he gave me some of kona sunset x dj shorts flo , we call it kona flo and his face off og and 818 sfv fire og , oh and kona sunset is a pink / purple flowering plant as well as some of flo's phenos so it should be a decent pink hue to the bud ,hoping to cross it with a few of my new strains and blueberry and pineapple chunk or grand poobah View attachment 4011756


Mmm dj's flo, i really enjoy/respect that pheno.. Smooth & candy sweet, sounds like fun crossing it with pine chunk!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 19, 2017)

just took 6 obiwan og kush cuttings off the obi mother plant i got yesterday


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Unless I have some PM I don't use H2o2. It'll oxidize your buds faster which isn't a big deal if you keep it in the fridge/freezer or use it up quick. I do use vinegar in my first can and just water for the two cans after that. I use about a half gallon of vinegar for about 30 gallons of water. It's not much, but I think it helps.


Do you put the buds in front of a fan for a while after the three baths? (I saw what you mean about the H2O2 bath in my washed bud.)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

There is an old farmer in Oregon who uses lemon juice in water to stop PM. I sprayed the mixture on some TGA gear the had heavy PM and It worked great! No more PM.


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> There is an old farmer in Oregon who uses lemon juice in water to stop PM. I sprayed the mixture on some TGA gear the had heavy PM and It worked great! No more PM.


Hey Mo,
don't mean to hijack here! New to site, tried to respond to you about mulanje on other thread but because new I tried to link your earlier post and got locked up from being able to reply on that thread for newbie technicalities LOL
But if I may? To follow in thread fashion I have used Baking soda and water to battle P.M. must be a PH thing.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

Exactly. Extremes in either direction seem to disrupt the PM. Like in the movie Andromeda Strain.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> Do you put the buds in front of a fan for a while after the three baths? (I saw what you mean about the H2O2 bath in my washed bud.)


I do put a fan on them for the first day or I just set them under my carport for a few hours to drip dry and let the tradewinds do their thing before I move them inside my dry area. I hang everything on field fence that I make into cylinder shapes and then double stack them in the dry room.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> There is an old farmer in Oregon who uses lemon juice in water to stop PM. I sprayed the mixture on some TGA gear the had heavy PM and It worked great! No more PM.


Citric acid works too and it's super cheap. I've been using Actinovate lately and I like it. Whenever I can opt for biological warfare I will. I also use Micro 5000 and PZ 1000 from Tainio Technologies which isn't made for PM, but I think just having an active microbe population on the leaves helps to take up real estate space on the plants.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Mmm dj's flo, i really enjoy/respect that pheno.. Smooth & candy sweet, sounds like fun crossing it with pine chunk!


I've got some Purple Badlands from Greenpoint Seeds going. It's Flo x Stardawg. The reviews and pics in the Greenpoint Seeds thread sold me. I think typoerror was the one who grew them out and said every female was a keeper.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Citric acid works too and it's super cheap. I've been using Actinovate lately and I like it. Whenever I can opt for biological warfare I will. I also use Micro 5000 and PZ 1000 from Tainio Technologies which isn't made for PM, but I think just having an active microbe population on the leaves helps to take up real estate space on the plants.


I've been using Regalia lately and been happy so far. Its an organic plant extract of Giant Knotweed that provides translaminar protection against fungal attacks. Kind of pricey though but 1 gallon should last me a long time. Marrone Bio makes a bunch of other biologicals that many farmers are having success with. 

I've never had much luck with actinovate and since they were bought out by Monsanto the product is even less attractive to me.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I've got some Purple Badlands from Greenpoint Seeds going. It's Flo x Stardawg. The reviews and pics in the Greenpoint Seeds thread sold me. I think typoerror was the one who grew them out and said every female was a keeper.


That sounds interesting, the original flo cut has a taste that i cant get over and a super clean high but i find most people don't like it, its got some rare qualities imo.

The linalool/caryophyllene combo taste like some kind of sweet earthy candy tart, something i really enjoy.

Im gonna go check out gp's thread now lol


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 20, 2017)

the damn birds wont be eating my camp stealth girl scout cookies x fofana seeds any more , shes on the start of the flush , i gave her one last feeding yesterday and now just water for the last 2 weeks maybe longer depending on if the seeds are done


----------



## polyester (Sep 20, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4013254 just took 6 obiwan og kush cuttings off the obi mother plant i got yesterday


Healthy looking clones. Can you explain your technique - what is the gravel-looking stuff?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 21, 2017)

polyester said:


> Healthy looking clones. Can you explain your technique - what is the gravel-looking stuff?


Gravle ? Do you mean the cubes that clones are in? Or do you mean the cinders on the ground


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2017)

Mohican said:


> There is an old farmer in Oregon who uses lemon juice in water to stop PM. I sprayed the mixture on some TGA gear the had heavy PM and It worked great! No more PM.


I saw Dave from the Garden of Weeden {of Sub Cool's Weed Nerd You Tube fame} use it on his cheese. I tried it last year on my Hurricane Head, and it kept the PM at bay.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2017)

Dave is the one I was referencing!


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 22, 2017)

A little bit closer every day


----------



## polyester (Sep 23, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Gravle ? Do you mean the cubes that clones are in? Or do you mean the cinders on the ground


I mean the white-ish stuff in the cubes.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 23, 2017)

polyester said:


> I mean the white-ish stuff in the cubes.


That white stuff is excess rooting powder , i always use more that i need on each cut the ensure that they dont go into shock that much if at all


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> That white stuff is excess rooting powder , i always use more that i need on each cut the ensure that they dont go into shock that much if at all


Does anyone else use a little rooting powder in your soil mix when starting seeds? I did that for the first time this year. Was such a fucked up wet summer, not sure if it helped or not. I have some of Getaway's juice now, so my root growth should be better this round.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 23, 2017)

too larry said:


> Does anyone else use a little rooting powder in your soil mix when starting seeds? I did that for the first time this year. Was such a fucked up wet summer, not sure if it helped or not. I have some of Getaway's juice now, so my root growth should be better this round.


Some times i mix a little root powser in a bottle of water and dose up a few seedling , and iv noticed alot more root growth


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Some times i mix a little root powser in a bottle of water and dose up a few seedling , and iv noticed alot more root growth


I've done it with the water too. I do a three layer soil mix in my seed pots. Hot on bottom, 50/50 hot and mild in the middle, then mild on top. I sprinkle powder between the middle and top layer. The roots will hit it 2nd or 3rd day.

Since I started late and the sun didn't shine on my sprouts for most of June, it's hard to say if it helped. But I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 23, 2017)

I tried using *mycorrhizae *powder as a rooter, wasn't thrilled, I might try it again, but next I think I'll give aloe a shot, since I have a ton of it in the yard, and I've read good things about it. My understanding is too much rooting powder is a bad thing?, but whatever I read in one book is contradicted or ignored in the next one. Now I'm deciding whether to give my Lemon Thai buds a three part rinse tomorrow ala Rikdabrick, or say to hell with it and hang it up.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> I tried using *mycorrhizae *powder as a rooter, wasn't thrilled, I might try it again, but next I think I'll give aloe a shot, since I have a ton of it in the yard, and I've read good things about it. My understanding is too much rooting powder is a bad thing?, but whatever I read in one book is contradicted or ignored in the next one. Now I'm deciding whether to give my Lemon Thai buds a three part rinse tomorrow ala Rikdabrick, or say to hell with it and hang it up.


I had heard that too, about using too much of the powder. I used about a lid full on 41 gallon pots. Just a light dusting in each pot.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 23, 2017)

I use diluted aloe every so often, it seems to work great other then attaching gnats & fruit flies while potted. Ive been wanting to try willow water.


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 23, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I use diluted aloe every so often, it seems to work great other then attaching gnats & fruit flies while potted. Ive been wanting to try willow water.


For real? No way I want to attract an evil air force. I want willow water too, but I haven't seen a single willow tree on the island. It's probably not kosher to get some mailed in.

Wait, does it attract critters while making the clones, or attract to the clones you've made?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 23, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> For real? No way I want to attract an evil air force. I want willow water too, but I haven't seen a single willow tree on the island. It's probably not kosher to get some mailed in.
> 
> Wait, does it attract critters while making the clones, or attract to the clones you've made?


Only attracts those on my potted outdoor in my location, wasn't nearly as bad on the south side of oahu so it may depend on location. Fwiw i live in fruit fly city lol, i got 3 potted aloe's in my front yard and they always got fruit flies. The gnats do laps around the dirt and the smell seems to attract the fruit flies which then start doing laps around the plant. Next thing i see is usually praying mantis & spiders lol

Can't really speak for indoor though because i'm sealed up and instead of watering cuttings with diluted aloe, ill whip the aloe in a blender with some fulvic acid or honey and a little bit of water before letting the clones sit in it.

Imo, i find it works the same as cloning solutions as long as you don't over do it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 23, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> I tried using *mycorrhizae *powder as a rooter, wasn't thrilled, I might try it again, but next I think I'll give aloe a shot, since I have a ton of it in the yard, and I've read good things about it.


Mycorrhizae needs roots present to be of any use. It is a symbiotic relationship between fungus and root. Using it as a rooting powder is just a waste.

Salicylic acid found in aloe is way more effective and free.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 24, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4013797 the damn birds wont be eating my camp stealth girl scout cookies x fofana seeds any more , shes on the start of the flush , i gave her one last feeding yesterday and now just water for the last 2 weeks maybe longer depending on if the seeds are done


Birds ate some of my seed patch.... then I went to harvest and rippers got em...few thousand seeds ...


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 24, 2017)

DankBudzzz said:


> Birds ate some of my seed patch.... then I went to harvest and rippers got em...few thousand seeds ...


Dank man that sucks , im alway next to my plants they are 10 feet from my door and if rippers come to my property ill kick in both my tweaker neighbors doors in to find then cause thats were mine would go if rippers took em haha


----------



## Purpnugz (Sep 24, 2017)

*Church   *

*Skywalker  *

*Ogre  *

*Ingrid  *


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 25, 2017)

Cherry Pie x (Bubba X chem4bx3)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2017)

Mystery Peach:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 27, 2017)

got 13 new strains in the mail today from pistil positive creations , 7 of his gear and 6 rare dankness strains


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 28, 2017)

The leeroy and star killer would be at the top of my bean popping list.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> The leeroy and star killer would be at the top of my bean popping list.


I think i have my future crosses for leeroy and star killer ,star killer will be crosses with my obiwan og kush seeds and leeroy will be crosses with grandpoobah


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 28, 2017)

Cherry Pie x (Bomb threat bubba x chem4bx3)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2017)

Mystery peach flash shot:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 3, 2017)

*STARTED TO RAIN 
Covered the Church w a Trash bag lol
 

BROUGHT THESE UNDER THE SHED 

Ogre 2 weeks   

Ingrid. SHE STINKS LIKE CRAP. 3 weeks  

Skywalker 2 weeks   
*


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Oct 5, 2017)

got my packaging and labeling now to send out smaples to my testers and as soon as they are done testing them ill get reports back to hand out to online seedbanks so they can sell me gear,first seedbank i have contacted is james bean company and they sound pleased to have a hawaii based genetics company joint their team .. puttin in work son!! Bahahah making dreams come true one little step at a time


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2017)

Proto:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HiloReign (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice shot Mo~


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 7, 2017)

Snapped branch


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey Purpnugz, are you in or from Hawaii?


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 10, 2017)

The skywalker has ceased to amaze me. Has everything going for it, mold and mildew resistance, strong branching and some indica incorporation for a quick finish.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 10, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey Purpnugz, are you in or from Hawaii?


From maui


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 11, 2017)

@Mohican your plants are looking real nice! And your picture taking skillz are on point too 

@waterproof808 Your plants are looking nice too! I've got to get around to getting some South Fork growing over here someday. The future lineup is pretty deep already though, ha ha!

@Purpnugz I have Skywalker OG x Pipeline. It's got a nasty funk that's addictive to smell and is really stoney. We should trade buds sometime  Let me know if you ever head to my side of the island. I almost never make it over your way.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 11, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> [ATTAull]4017973[/ATTACH] got 13 new strains in the mail today from pistil positive creations , 7 of his gear and 6 rare dankness strains


Damn that's a nice selection. The gth1 is an awesome plant .


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @Mohican your plants are looking real nice! And your picture taking skillz are on point too
> 
> @waterproof808 Your plants are looking nice too! I've got to get around to getting some South Fork growing over here someday. The future lineup is pretty deep already though, ha ha!
> 
> @Purpnugz I have Skywalker OG x Pipeline. It's got a nasty funk that's addictive to smell and is really stoney. We should trade buds sometime  Let me know if you ever head to my side of the island. I almost never make it over your way.


Most definitely we need to swap cuts whenever im on that side of the island. Never had a Skywalker crossed w a pipeline, sounds tasty.


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 11, 2017)

My SO took a toke of my recent harvest, and said 
"That tastes lemony" 
It was Lemon Thai. I'm also smoking harvested Kwazulu Natal. Washing the buds made a major improvement in taste and smoothness. Staggered harvest is producing more robust lower buds.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 12, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Most definitely we need to swap cuts whenever im on that side of the island. Never had a Skywalker crossed w a pipeline, sounds tasty.


I'll have some fresh Skywalker OG x Pipeline, aka Andy Irons OG pretty soon and I'll probably take some clones of it in a couple months. How's the aroma on the Skywalker OG? The A.I. OG has some citrus, some gas and A LOT of funk. It's somewhat offensive, but addictive to smell, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 12, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> My SO took a toke of my recent harvest, and said
> "That tastes lemony"
> It was Lemon Thai. I'm also smoking harvested Kwazulu Natal. Washing the buds made a major improvement in taste and smoothness. Staggered harvest is producing more robust lower buds.


How's the Kwazulu Natal? How's the effect on the Lemon Thai? I think I have a Lemon Thai x Snow Lotus. I read it's a great strain.

I always do sectional harvesting too just because I don't like unfinished buds. The inner and lower buds end up looking way better if you give them some extra time. I usually give them an extra week or two.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 12, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I'll have some fresh Skywalker OG x Pipeline, aka Andy Irons OG pretty soon and I'll probably take some clones of it in a couple months. How's the aroma on the Skywalker OG? The A.I. OG has some citrus, some gas and A LOT of funk. It's somewhat offensive, but addictive to smell, ha ha!


Andy irons OG. Sounds promosing, the skywalker kinda leans toward a sewage smell tbh. Kind of rancid. Only a smell a stoner would like.


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 12, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> How's the Kwazulu Natal? How's the effect on the Lemon Thai? I think I have a Lemon Thai x Snow Lotus. I read it's a great strain.
> 
> I always do sectional harvesting too just because I don't like unfinished buds. The inner and lower buds end up looking way better if you give them some extra time. I usually give them an extra week or two.


Both are very much a sativa high. I think the KZ is a stronger strain. When I sparked a joint out of it, I soon realized I had put the joint down after a few tokes without remembering. I'm still blown away by the quality upgrade achieved by washing the harvest.
I'm still fighting the damn mealybugs.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 12, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> Both are very much a sativa high. I think the KZ is a stronger strain. When I sparked a joint out of it, I soon realized I had put the joint down after a few tokes without remembering. I'm still blown away by the quality upgrade achieved by washing the harvest.
> I'm still fighting the damn mealybugs.


I wonder if applying tanglefoot at the base of your plants would keep them from crawling up your stems.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 13, 2017)

The ingrid was fun growing as well. Smells really rancid. Good against powdery mildew and fungicide.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 13, 2017)

Time Lapse of Clones


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 13, 2017)

time lapse 2


----------



## Amie Martin (Oct 13, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Finally got a part of the infamous kona sunset bred by gooey breeder . I got ahold a of guy on IG and he had made a few crosses with his kona sunset .he gave me some of kona sunset x dj shorts flo , we call it kona flo and his face off og and 818 sfv fire og , oh and kona sunset is a pink / purple flowering plant as well as some of flo's phenos so it should be a decent pink hue to the bud ,hoping to cross it with a few of my new strains and blueberry and pineapple chunk or grand poobah View attachment 4011756


Nice score!


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 13, 2017)

Wet Trimming a Skywalker clone. Sticky rock hard nug's w sweet skunk stench. Say that 3 times fast lol.


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 13, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Wet Trimming a Skywalker clone. Sticky rock hard nug's w sweet skunk stench. Say that 3 times fast lol. View attachment 4026271 View attachment 4026272 View attachment 4026273 View attachment 4026274


How many nugs do I get if I can?


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 13, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I wonder if applying tanglefoot at the base of your plants would keep them from crawling up your stems.


No Tanglefoot in locally, Amazon yet again. I did get a sweet new silicon pipe with a glass bowl.
So are all y'all on Maui? Seems like it...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

@rikdabrick - thanks man - I got a new camera.

Ashes from the fire:




MDP:




Got a new flash and I need to read the inch thick book!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bobqp (Oct 14, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Time Lapse of Clones
> View attachment 4026046 View attachment 4026047 View attachment 4026051 View attachment 4026049 View attachment 4026050 View attachment 4026052


Very nice strains you have there


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 14, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> No Tanglefoot in locally, Amazon yet again. I did get a sweet new silicon pipe with a glass bowl.
> So are all y'all on Maui? Seems like it...View attachment 4026454


That's a cool pipe. I don't think I've seen a silicone one before.

As far as I know only Purpnugz and myself are on Maui. I think most of the regular posters here are on the B.I. and there's a couple from Oahu, one from Molokai, one from SoCal, one from Oz and one from the South, I think. Historically (in this thread) most of the posters have been from the B.I. and Oahu. The only other Maui boy that I can remember on here was TrichyBastard and he hasn't been on here for a long time. I knew him offline and he stopped growing so he stopped posting on here. Positivity is from Maui too, but I don't know if he ever posted in this thread,


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> @rikdabrick - thanks man - I got a new camera.
> 
> Ashes from the fire:
> 
> ...


Right on Mo! I was thinking of getting a camera, but I'm still making upgrades to the garden. I'll get around to it someday, but I'd rather set up rain catchment and irrigation system first


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2017)

BIgrow said:


> No Tanglefoot in locally, Amazon yet again. I did get a sweet new silicon pipe with a glass bowl.
> So are all y'all on Maui? Seems like it...View attachment 4026454


I think I remember seeing some at Farm Supply Co-op in Hilo but that was a while ago.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 14, 2017)

Skywalker should make for some decent rosin or dry hash. Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 14, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I think I remember seeing some at Farm Supply Co-op in Hilo but that was a while ago.


Everybody in Kona was out, Depot, Farm & Garden, two hydro shops.


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 14, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's a cool pipe. I don't think I've seen a silicone one before.
> 
> As far as I know only Purpnugz and myself are on Maui. I think most of the regular posters here are on the B.I. and there's a couple from Oahu, one from Molokai, one from SoCal, one from Oz and one from the South, I think. Historically (in this thread) most of the posters have been from the B.I. and Oahu. The only other Maui boy that I can remember on here was TrichyBastard and he hasn't been on here for a long time. I knew him offline and he stopped growing so he stopped posting on here. Positivity is from Maui too, but I don't know if he ever posted in this thread,


----------



## BIgrow (Oct 14, 2017)

The silicon was new to me too, I needed to replace yet another broken glass pipe. Cloud nine had them in an array of pipes, bongs, colors,etc. Cheaper than glass, comfy to hold, less droppable, easier to clean, bowl has holes for screen in bottom, and bowl is removable. Under $20. I moved to a mostly lexan bong with glass downstem and bowl years ago.
Oh yeah, NO BURNS.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

Just put some duct tape (or any tape) around the stem with the sticky facing out. I also think there is a recipe on the web for making tanglefoot.

I was using a Samsung point and shoot for a long time. Takes great macros!

I am an honorary Maui boy. My Father lived there from 1963 until 2011. Mostly in Makowao and Kula.

We lost two Maui sons recently - Ryan Dotson and Jim Sweeney. My first surfboard was a 9-6 Ryan Dotson gun with 50-50 rails. I caught everything on that board. It was hell to turn though! The first time I stood up on a surfboard was at Kaanapali on a board I borrowed from Terry McCabe.

My daughter was living on Maui for the last couple of years but she and her fiance moved to Oahu in August.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anybody ever remember waking up to a front yard smothered in volcanic ash? 

That stuff blew all the way from BI to oahu lol, i was a young adult at the time, i remember my yard with avocado/soursap/banannas/peppers ect go fucking wild after volcanic ash blew across the islands.

If that were to happen again, I'd be that guy sweeping it up and saving it to try on cannabis lol.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 15, 2017)

Imagine a jar full of ripe lemons and pineapples.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 15, 2017)

Bea


Purpnugz said:


> Imagine a jar full of ripe lemons and pineapples.
> View attachment 4027504 View attachment 4027505


Beautifull buds job well donei


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 17, 2017)

OG Kush


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 22, 2017)

First time I've had a single leaf web up.. Looks trippy


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2017)

Any of you guys know Biker Dude in Puna? I want to get some of his turmeric and ginger but I don't think I need 30 pounds.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Any of you guys know Biker Dude in Puna? I want to get some of his turmeric and ginger but I don't think I need 30 pounds.


I don't know Biker Dude, but my buddy's buddy grows tumeric and ginger on the BI. I'll ask him how to acquire some the next time I see him.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 26, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> First time I've had a single leaf web up.. Looks trippy
> View attachment 4031150


Cool and weird


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 26, 2017)

I apologize in advance if you have slow internet because this page is going to suck to load, ha ha.

It's been awhile since I've thrown up pics so here's a wall of them. All this stuff was grown organically in ground in native dirt without any perlite or peat moss. Just dirt I amend with dry minerals to hit the ratios I want. And I mulched with Timothy hay and bunny manure from the rabbits my kids raise.

Some Purple Mayhem probably around 5 weeks flowering


Some Wolf Pack #1


Gorilla Glue #4 x Valley OG (AKA Gorilla Valley)


This was one of the Jamaican Goji's probably about 3-4 weeks into flowering

And some dried nug shots of some random buds I pulled out of the bags

I think this was my Blueberry Hashplant #4


Blueberry Hashplant #3


Sunshine Daydream #2


My Space Monkey #2 or #1 maybe


I think this might be BBHP #5 or just another pic of one of the previous ones. I got to label these pics when I take them, ha ha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Oct 31, 2017)

Logged in just too look at those buds!

Too many nice cultivars to remember, poor rik! did you every get your soil tested? No need, nice work.lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 31, 2017)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Logged in just too look at those buds!
> 
> Too many nice cultivars to remember, poor rik! did you every get your soil tested? No need, nice work.lol


Ha ha, thanks Spliff! I was actually thinking I need to start using a better light source, but I guess it's good enough to get the idea I guess. And I have been testing my soil about every 2 months for awhile now. That greenhouse's soil is almost dialed in perfect. I'm still going to bump up the calcium, boron and copper a bit. Before the last run I added, for the first time, molybdenum, cobalt and selenium (along with whatever else was needed) so I'll have to see how the numbers look on those on the next test to see if I need to bump those up also. 

In my other greenhouse the soil started off as crappy old plantation dirt and has continued to get better and better at a surprising rate and hasn't really "settled" yet so I keep having to play catch up in there, but it'll get dialed in soon enough I'm sure.

How's things going for you?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2017)

I have been using the AN Jungle Juice Micro for ever to give them all of the micro nutes. Makes a difference. It is like taking vitamins.

Your garden looks killa!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## bobqp (Nov 2, 2017)

Enjoy looking at you Hawaiian guys grows outdoors. Would love to grow some of your strains here in australia.
I'm testing out my gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1 cross. 2 distinct types. The pure sativa look of the gorilla bomb and the ght1 look.seems about 60 percent of the plants have inherited the gth1 traits. The ones that are pure sativa looking have the most intense sickening sativa smell.
Also crossed critical super silver haze x trippy gorilla
Gth1 x black d.o.g very nice rock hard buds with extremely sticky buds.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have been using the AN Jungle Juice Micro for ever to give them all of the micro nutes. Makes a difference. It is like taking vitamins.
> 
> Your garden looks killa!
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Thanks for the heads-up and kind words Mo. For the most part in my greenhouse that I'm planting out right now I'm good on all the minerals (too good on Mg and Na, in other words not good, ha ha), but I want the Ca to be 85% of the base cation saturation ratio and it's at 77% percent right now so I'm going to bump it up with gypsum (because the pH is 7.1 so no liming sources of Ca for this one) and since I'm raising the bar on Ca I'll be applying more boron too. So it ends up being about 28 lbs of gypsum and 141 grams of Borax and I'll be foliar feeding Cu and Mn because the organic matter percentage is almost 17% so I doubt as much Cu and Mn will be as readily available as the plants will need and with that high of Ca I'll be foliar feeding Zn a little too just because plants seem to metabolize it quickly in the soil when the Ca is that high. I will look into the AN Jungle Juice though. I've never checked it out. It might be useful for the potted plants I get started before they head into the greenhouses.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Enjoy looking at you Hawaiian guys grows outdoors. Would love to grow some of your strains here in australia.
> I'm testing out my gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1 cross. 2 distinct types. The pure sativa look of the gorilla bomb and the ght1 look.seems about 60 percent of the plants have inherited the gth1 traits. The ones that are pure sativa looking have the most intense sickening sativa smell.
> Also crossed critical super silver haze x trippy gorilla
> Gth1 x black d.o.g very nice rock hard buds with extremely sticky buds.


Funny enough, I grew out some seeds from a guy in Oz. Rubber Chicken on icmag sent me some crosses he made.

Most of what is grown here nowadays is either clone-only (local and mainland varieties) or from seeds from seedbanks with a smaller amount of growers growing stuff crossed by local guys. Everything I have is either clones from friends, clones I bought or from seed from Bodhi or Greenpoint Seeds. The clone only strains would be hard to get to you I'd guess and the seeds I'd assume you can buy from seedbanks so you're only missing out on half of the stuff here, ha ha.

A buddy of mine came by yesterday and I traded him a clone each of Dream Beaver (Bodhi), Blueberry Hashplant (Bodhi) and Purple Mayhem (Gooey Breeder) for clones of Death Star (clone-only), Purple Hindu Kush (maybe a clone-only?) and Jackfruit (also maybe a clone-only?) and he gifted me some partial packs of Jabba's Stash and Superstitious (both from Bodhi). Cool stuff that I had to fit in somewhere, ha ha. So up until yesterday I think the only strains in my fold that you couldn't access, assuming you can get seeds from seedbanks, would be Blueberry Haze (mainland clone-only), Chemdog (mainland clone-only), Gorilla Valley (local clone-only), Jamaican Goji OG (unreleased tester from Bodhi) and the Andy Irons OG (also an unreleased tester from Bodhi).

If I make some seeds this winter I'll let you know though and see if you're interested in anything I have. Your crosses sound pretty great too.

Can you grow year-round where you're at?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Funny enough, I grew out some seeds from a guy in Oz. Rubber Chicken on icmag sent me some crosses he made.
> 
> Most of what is grown here nowadays is either clone-only (local and mainland varieties) or from seeds from seedbanks with a smaller amount of growers growing stuff crossed by local guys. Everything I have is either clones from friends, clones I bought or from seed from Bodhi or Greenpoint Seeds. The clone only strains would be hard to get to you I'd guess and the seeds I'd assume you can buy from seedbanks so you're only missing out on half of the stuff here, ha ha.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm jealous of you guys with clones. All those strains sound great. Our outdoor season here is basically October 1 through to may 15. Then I put out small greenhouse in winter out in the rainforest and use them as breeding tents . they are just 12/12 from seed and can reach up to 3 foot tall. But up the top of Australia you can grow all year round in the heat. Poor guys they are wearing singlets and shorts in winter. I'm using gth1 female to breed over 
Sour kosher
Sour diesel
White widow 
And grandaddy purple.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 3, 2017)

Is that Death Star you Maui guys got the original Ohio dstar? Purple Hindu Kush aka Jager is like the Skunkdog of Southern Oregon. I use to grow a lot of her there and I just got a cut of it. Wondering how she'll do here, awesome black licorice flavor with a potent indica buzz.


----------



## BIGrow2 (Nov 4, 2017)

After being denied access due to failure of two step verification, I gave up and started a new account. Mods never replied to e mails. Two step is really annoying.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 4, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeah I'm jealous of you guys with clones. All those strains sound great. Our outdoor season here is basically October 1 through to may 15. Then I put out small greenhouse in winter out in the rainforest and use them as breeding tents . they are just 12/12 from seed and can reach up to 3 foot tall. But up the top of Australia you can grow all year round in the heat. Poor guys they are wearing singlets and shorts in winter. I'm using gth1 female to breed over
> Sour kosher
> Sour diesel
> White widow
> And grandaddy purple.


What the heck do those guys up north wear in the summer? And what's a singlet?

I grew a bunch of plants from seed last winter. We get about 11.5 hours of sunlight at the winter solstice so it's about the same as winter daylight hours for you. The plants range from 1'-3' tall. Nothing impressive size-wise, but I just consider it bonus weed since I still veg out my normal rotation with supplemental lighting. Having access to clones is great, but you can get plants just as good from certain seed makers nowadays. Some guys, like Bodhi for example, have certain varieties that you're virtually guaranteed a keeper that could keep up with clone-only strains so you're only missing out on specific varieties, not the level of quality though.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 4, 2017)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Is that Death Star you Maui guys got the original Ohio dstar? Purple Hindu Kush aka Jager is like the Skunkdog of Southern Oregon. I use to grow a lot of her there and I just got a cut of it. Wondering how she'll do here, awesome black licorice flavor with a potent indica buzz.


It's supposed to be the Ohio Deathstar. I guess I'll find out soon enough. It's a somewhat popular strain here. Not as popular as Skunkdog, Pog, HP13, etc, but about as popular as Chemdawg or at least I've come across it about as many times as Chemdawg.

And that cool Jager is the same as PHK. I gave my buddy $25 to go pick up a Jager clone from another guy and it didn't work out, but Jager found its way to me anyway, ha ha. A buddy of mine in Trinity county was growing quite a bit of Jager and he does a good job picking out high quality strains so that's what had me interested in getting that cut. It sounds pretty rad.

What do you have growing Spliff?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 4, 2017)

BIGrow2 said:


> After being denied access due to failure of two step verification, I gave up and started a new account. Mods never replied to e mails. Two step is really annoying.


Hey welcome (again)!


----------



## bobqp (Nov 4, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> What the heck do those guys up north wear in the summer? And what's a singlet?
> 
> I grew a bunch of plants from seed last winter. We get about 11.5 hours of sunlight at the winter solstice so it's about the same as winter daylight hours for you. The plants range from 1'-3' tall. Nothing impressive size-wise, but I just consider it bonus weed since I still veg out my normal rotation with supplemental lighting. Having access to clones is great, but you can get plants just as good from certain seed makers nowadays. Some guys, like Bodhi for example, have certain varieties that you're virtually guaranteed a keeper that could keep up with clone-only strains so you're only missing out on specific varieties, not the level of quality though.


A singlet is a sleeveless shirt. Yeah I still get great genetics from seedbanks . but miss out on the clones like gg4. Still have the Cross's though like gorilla bomb and trippy gorilla. I stopped buying from seedbanks after my bank stopped doing bank transfers with them.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 5, 2017)

bobqp said:


> A singlet is a sleeveless shirt. Yeah I still get great genetics from seedbanks . but miss out on the clones like gg4. Still have the Cross's though like gorilla bomb and trippy gorilla. I stopped buying from seedbanks after my bank stopped doing bank transfers with them.


Ho! Tings I had nevah know. We call those shirts "tank-tops" for whatever reason. It's kind of a silly name now that I'm thinking about it. Why are they called that? "Singlet" isn't any better though, ha ha  So yeah, tank-tops unless it's the kind of (usually) white sleeveless shirt that's supposed to be worn as an undershirt, then they are often referred to as "wife-beaters" which is a reasonably fitting name if you've watched a few episodes of "COPS".

Clones are cool, but I still like hunting through seeds from guys that do a good job breeding/making crosses. There's always the possibility of finding something really unique that nobody else around me will have. 

Have you ever tried ordering from Seedsman? I think they still take credit/debit cards and I'd guess they'd ship to Oz.

How's the generally quality of the weed in your area? Is the commercial market very competitive there? I'm just curious. I was reading some stuff in the Oz/NZ thread on icmag awhile back and the guys were saying pretty much anything decent will move and it's all the same price, whether it's A-grade or mids, but maybe that was in a different part of the country than you.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 5, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ho! Tings I had nevah know. We call those shirts "tank-tops" for whatever reason. It's kind of a silly name now that I'm thinking about it. Why are they called that? "Singlet" isn't any better though, ha ha  So yeah, tank-tops unless it's the kind of (usually) white sleeveless shirt that's supposed to be worn as an undershirt, then they are often referred to as "wife-beaters" which is a reasonably fitting name if you've watched a few episodes of "COPS".
> 
> Clones are cool, but I still like hunting through seeds from guys that do a good job breeding/making crosses. There's always the possibility of finding something really unique that nobody else around me will have.
> 
> ...


Ive ordered from the vault, pukkabudz and attitude seedbank. Stuff like gth1 goes between 150 and 200 an ounce. We havt to be carefull what we grow here due to drought and floods. The quality of pot varies. You can have top shelf stuff here and 10 kilometres away its all dirtweed. I think I've created a strain that's drought resistant and mold resistant. Just need a few more seasons to make sure.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> . . . . . . .I grew a bunch of plants from seed last winter. We get about 11.5 hours of sunlight at the winter solstice so it's about the same as winter daylight hours for you. The plants range from 1'-3' tall. Nothing impressive size-wise, but I just consider it bonus weed since I still veg out my normal rotation with supplemental lighting. . . . . . .


I do a fall/winter grow here in NW Florida. This year I lost my veg buddy, so I'm all natural light from the start. Got about an ounce per plant last year, and made some good crosses. The plants this year will not be as big, but I countered that by planting more.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 6, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Ive ordered from the vault, pukkabudz and attitude seedbank. Stuff like gth1 goes between 150 and 200 an ounce. We havt to be carefull what we grow here due to drought and floods. The quality of pot varies. You can have top shelf stuff here and 10 kilometres away its all dirtweed. I think I've created a strain that's drought resistant and mold resistant. Just need a few more seasons to make sure.


Dang man! 150-200 AUD is pretty cheap. That's like $115-$150 USD. It's about $200/oz where I'm at and in the more country areas and $220-$250 in central, south and west Maui and some people get charged more than that too, but that's pretty average prices.

Droughts and floods too. That's quite the spectrum, ha ha. Do you have clay soil there? If the plants can get established in the ground before the droughts hit can they make it through the drought season? I'd think some of the clay soil I've seen in Oz would be helpful for that.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 6, 2017)

too larry said:


> I do a fall/winter grow here in NW Florida. This year I lost my veg buddy, so I'm all natural light from the start. Got about an ounce per plant last year, and made some good crosses. The plants this year will not be as big, but I countered that by planting more.


Das how bu! If you can't win with yield then win with numbers. That's one of my buddies short season strategies even though he still gets decent yields during short season for his setup, but to keep up with demand he throws some extras out. 

And since I mentioned prices, how's the commercial prices in your area for ozs/lbs? No need to respond though; I'm just curious. I haven't heard where they're at for Florida in awhile. I think last I heard it was about $3500/lb, but that was awhile ago and prices have been dropping in a lot of areas of the country.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 6, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Dang man! 150-200 AUD is pretty cheap. That's like $115-$150 USD. It's about $200/oz where I'm at and in the more country areas and $220-$250 in central, south and west Maui and some people get charged more than that too, but that's pretty average prices.
> 
> Droughts and floods too. That's quite the spectrum, ha ha. Do you have clay soil there? If the plants can get established in the ground before the droughts hit can they make it through the drought season? I'd think some of the clay soil I've seen in Oz would be helpful for that.


but if you go about 60 kms away its up to 400 an ounce. Yeah this strain only got watered 3 times the whole season then we had 7 weeks of rain and 2 cyclones during flowering it destroyed most of my other strains turning them into rot. Yeah we have a lot of clay up here but plants hate growing in it . I found a creek with the loosest topsoil full of worms and broken down leaves. That's my main growing soil this year . havnt watered my plants in 6 weeks . I'm mainly using 60;litre grow bags and 100 litre holes.


----------



## Poidawg808 (Nov 6, 2017)

Aloha to all my Hawaii growers out there
New to this site but not to the grow
Currently growing out some beans from Greenpoint Hoping to find some fiya 
Got the Coppers and Garlixs right now
Still young but smelly


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Das how bu! If you can't win with yield then win with numbers. That's one of my buddies short season strategies even though he still gets decent yields during short season for his setup, but to keep up with demand he throws some extras out.
> 
> And since I mentioned prices, how's the commercial prices in your area for ozs/lbs? No need to respond though; I'm just curious. I haven't heard where they're at for Florida in awhile. I think last I heard it was about $3500/lb, but that was awhile ago and prices have been dropping in a lot of areas of the country.


I took 11 years off from growing and smoking, so I'm out of the loop with local growers. Since they do still put folks in cages for growing flowers here in sunny Florida, I've been flying under the radar. 

I have got my buddy to buy me some compressed pot locally, and it goes for 120-140 an ounce, but have got it as cheap as 300 a qp. Not great smoke, but not terrible. I've only bought 3/4 of an ounce 3 times, and maybe a 1/4 another time or two in the three years I've been back growing and smoking. And me being me, I grew out all of them. lol

My south Florida cousin pays 200-250 an oz for New York indoor. {from one of her in-laws} Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 7, 2017)

bobqp said:


> but if you go about 60 kms away its up to 400 an ounce. Yeah this strain only got watered 3 times the whole season then we had 7 weeks of rain and 2 cyclones during flowering it destroyed most of my other strains turning them into rot. Yeah we have a lot of clay up here but plants hate growing in it . I found a creek with the loosest topsoil full of worms and broken down leaves. That's my main growing soil this year . havnt watered my plants in 6 weeks . I'm mainly using 60;litre grow bags and 100 litre holes.


I think I'd be trying to make some friends 60km away if I were there, ha ha! 

A buddy of mine just moved back here from Oz and told me there's a pretty crazy hardpan there. It sounds like you found a good spot though. Do you ever grow south east Asian strains? A lot of them can handle rain like champs.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 7, 2017)

Poidawg808 said:


> Aloha to all my Hawaii growers out there
> New to this site but not to the grow
> Currently growing out some beans from Greenpoint Hoping to find some fiya
> Got the Coppers and Garlixs right now
> Still young but smelly


Hey welcome Poidawg! I've got some Greenpoint going ATM too. I've got some Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands that are vegging and I've got probably another 12 or so packs from them to go through eventually. Maverick and Dynamite Diesel will probably be the next ones to hit dirt.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 7, 2017)

too larry said:


> I took 11 years off from growing and smoking, so I'm out of the loop with local growers. Since they do still put folks in cages for growing flowers here in sunny Florida, I've been flying under the radar.
> 
> I have got my buddy to buy me some compressed pot locally, and it goes for 120-140 an ounce, but have got it as cheap as 300 a qp. Not great smoke, but not terrible. I've only bought 3/4 of an ounce 3 times, and maybe a 1/4 another time or two in the three years I've been back growing and smoking. And me being me, I grew out all of them. lol
> 
> My south Florida cousin pays 200-250 an oz for New York indoor. {from one of her in-laws} Sorry I'm not more help.


No worries, I was just curious on pricing over there. I used to keep tabs of pricing in different areas of the US a lot more. $250/oz for indoor in FL sounds pretty cheap though. I'm guessing your cousin's in-laws are giving her a deal, but maybe not.

What do you have growing for the winter?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I think I'd be trying to make some friends 60km away if I were there, ha ha!
> 
> A buddy of mine just moved back here from Oz and told me there's a pretty crazy hardpan there. It sounds like you found a good spot though. Do you ever grow south east Asian strains? A lot of them can handle rain like champs.


Yeah I have tnr from kc brains. Thailand strain .any sativa strain grows amazing here. I also have Mexican and Columbian Sativa's. The Mexican is pure and the Columbian is crossed with an indica to shorten the flowering cycle. I have golden tiger but its like 17 weeks flowering. Fuck that its to long to flower . I grew the wild Thailand strain but didn't like the results so I cot rid of the strain.
Got some strains from a american grower so I'm testing them out
Critical jack herer
Blue afgoo
Friction
.some don't like the Aussie heat yet the Sativa's love the extreme heat.


----------



## Poidawg808 (Nov 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey welcome Poidawg! I've got some Greenpoint going ATM too. I've got some Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands that are vegging and I've got probably another 12 or so packs from them to go through eventually. Maverick and Dynamite Diesel will probably be the next ones to hit dirt.


Thanks Rik
Been hearing nothing but good things bout Greenpoint.Cant wait to see how them coppers and Garlixs turn out. Got me some raindance also but am too full at the moment to start em.
You grow outdoors?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 8, 2017)

Poidawg808 said:


> Thanks Rik
> Been hearing nothing but good things bout Greenpoint.Cant wait to see how them coppers and Garlixs turn out. Got me some raindance also but am too full at the moment to start em.
> You grow outdoors?


Yeah, I'm excited to see how the Greenpoint stuff turns out too. If I have some extra funds by Black Friday I'll snatch up some Copper Chems and some other stuff too.

I used to grow outdoors. I grow greenhouse now. How about you? What island are you on?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeah I have tnr from kc brains. Thailand strain .any sativa strain grows amazing here. I also have Mexican and Columbian Sativa's. The Mexican is pure and the Columbian is crossed with an indica to shorten the flowering cycle. I have golden tiger but its like 17 weeks flowering. Fuck that its to long to flower . I grew the wild Thailand strain but didn't like the results so I cot rid of the strain.
> Got some strains from a american grower so I'm testing them out
> Critical jack herer
> Blue afgoo
> ...


That Golden Tiger is supposed to be da killahz though. I'd like to grow it someday. Maybe I'll throw a couple out in the bush or something. The flowering time is too long for my rotation otherwise I'd consider growing them myself. Green Harvest (the helicopter eradication program here) doesn't even check the gulches or bush/jungle anymore. They just fly around and harass medical card holders, which is kind of lame since we're growing legally. It's probably a great time to be a guerrilla grower though, ha ha.

It gets pretty hot where you're at? 

I've seen some Aussie grown sativas and they looked like they love it there. How's the Mexican and Colombian's? I've grew out two Mexican strains last winter from Jalisco. They were really enjoyable. One was a good sativa with an upbeat high and a nice smell. I don't really remember what it smelled like, but I remember I liked it. The other was nice too, but I liked the first one more. I've got some vintage Acupulco Gold too from Bodhi. I've only seen one person grow it out, but he said it was exactly how he remembered A.G. from back in the day.

That Blue Afgoo should be really good I'd guess and the CJH too. I don't think I've ever heard of Friction.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 8, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That Golden Tiger is supposed to be da killahz though. I'd like to grow it someday. Maybe I'll throw a couple out in the bush or something. The flowering time is too long for my rotation otherwise I'd consider growing them myself. Green Harvest (the helicopter eradication program here) doesn't even check the gulches or bush/jungle anymore. They just fly around and harass medical card holders, which is kind of lame since we're growing legally. It's probably a great time to be a guerrilla grower though, ha ha.
> 
> It gets pretty hot where you're at?
> 
> ...


Yeah the golden tiger is very strong. I only put seeds in late as other plants started to flower . I couldn't get it to Finnish but I got some seeds off it. It stopped flowering about 4 weeks early and started to die .didn't like the cold.gets very hot here in summer. Its close to the ocean so its very humid as well. The Mexican and Columbian Sativa's go crazy in the heat. They won't start flowering for another 12 to 13 weeks. So they will be over 11 foot before the stretch. I've got about 20 Columbian x skunk plants about 2 foot tall now so they will get huge by harvest. Rippers are more worrying then police helicopters here.there to lazy to drive out bush the police are.


----------



## too larry (Nov 8, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> No worries, I was just curious on pricing over there. I used to keep tabs of pricing in different areas of the US a lot more. $250/oz for indoor in FL sounds pretty cheap though. I'm guessing your cousin's in-laws are giving her a deal, but maybe not.
> 
> What do you have growing for the winter?


I think you are right on the in-law pricing. Retired NYC cop drives it down each month. Chance to see his kids and grandkids.


This past year I grew a lot of shit/skunk crosses. Afghani X Sh/Sk, Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sh/Sk, Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Sh/Sk and Skunk X Sh/Sk. {I've named this series of strains Poly Shunk} I made crosses with all of them, as well as my Ass Cheese {Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese}, Gorille de Raisin {Donkey Kong X Grapish BS}, Powernap X Sinmint Cookies X Ass Cheese, and PN X SMC X GdR. I'm running all those crosses, as well as some of my BIL's strain, CP1 and Too Slow, both sativa dom hybrids.

Almost forgot the Blue Shiva X Blue Shark crosses. I had a good male and crossed it with both AC and PN X SMC X AC.

So here is the list, the best I can remember:

AC
PN X SMC X AC
BS X BS X PN X SMC X AC
BS X BS X AC
GdR
PN X SMC X G dR
CP1 IBL
Too Slow {CP1 X Slo2}
B&S X CP1
Poly Shunk 1 IBL {TKC X PN X Sh/Sk}
Poly Shunk 1 X Skunk Shunk {Sk X Sh/Sk}
Shunk AF {Af X Sh/Sk} X PN X SMC X GdR
PN X SMC X GdR X Poly Shunk 1.5 {TKC X NC X SM X Sh/Sk}

Hope you can get through all the abbreviations.


I have some strains with bag seed genetics mixed in too. I think I have some Big & Stinky{bag seed male} X CP1, as well as a couple of PN X SMC X B&S X CP1 going.

A buddy gifted me some Lost River gear, so I have a few Eeyore, Big Buddha and Tatoonie Dreams going as well. But I killed two LR males this week. I have one more that is ready to release pollen any day, so it is a short timer too.

And two Tray Jumpers. lol


----------



## Poidawg808 (Nov 8, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, I'm excited to see how the Greenpoint stuff turns out too. If I have some extra funds by Black Friday I'll snatch up some Copper Chems and some other stuff too.
> 
> I used to grow outdoors. I grow greenhouse now. How about you? What island are you on?


 Looks like I got 2 female coppers and 2 fem Garlixs. Man one of the Coppers has a weird chemical unnatural for plants smell to it. I have grown a lot of different weed in the past but have never smelt shit like that. Then again this is the first chem strain I have grown. I'm on the garden isle and do both lights and outdoors. Where you at man?


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 8, 2017)

garlix? what cross is that. I'm growing garlic breath from thugpug right now so it caught my attention. Amazing terp profile .


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

too larry said:


> I think you are right on the in-law pricing. Retired NYC cop drives it down each month. Chance to see his kids and grandkids.
> 
> 
> This past year I grew a lot of shit/skunk crosses. Afghani X Sh/Sk, Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sh/Sk, Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Sh/Sk and Skunk X Sh/Sk. {I've named this series of strains Poly Shunk} I made crosses with all of them, as well as my Ass Cheese {Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese}, Gorille de Raisin {Donkey Kong X Grapish BS}, Powernap X Sinmint Cookies X Ass Cheese, and PN X SMC X GdR. I'm running all those crosses, as well as some of my BIL's strain, CP1 and Too Slow, both sativa dom hybrids.
> ...


Ha ha hah ahahahaha hah ha! That is a lot of abbreviations  I guess you would be missing out on variety. I'm guessing you're kind of perpetually harvesting? Have you ever done any swamp grows over there? I saw a guy do a swamp grow somewhere before and it seemed like it worked out pretty good for him. He didn't have to worry about rippers anyway. Apparently people don't like walking through a bunch of waist deep stagnant water. He put his plants on islands in the swamp and at least after some point I believe he said he wouldn't have to water them anymore since the roots would grow deep enough to hit the water saturated dirt. The things we have to go through just to get some weed, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

Poidawg808 said:


> Looks like I got 2 female coppers and 2 fem Garlixs. Man one of the Coppers has a weird chemical unnatural for plants smell to it. I have grown a lot of different weed in the past but have never smelt shit like that. Then again this is the first chem strain I have grown. I'm on the garden isle and do both lights and outdoors. Where you at man?


I'm on Maui. There's at least a couple guys from each island that stop by here somewhat regularly. Except Molokai. There was one guy that would post sometimes from there and I'm not sure if anybody has ever posted in this thread that lived on Lanai or Niihau (I know that's probably a given to not even have to mention). There was another guy posting from Kauai also a little while back with a very nice outdoor grow and a nice greenhouse too.

What's electricity run over there? Last I looked on Maui I think it was 0.38/kWh. I'd imagine Kauai is even more, but maybe not.

@SensiPuff said virtually the same thing about the Copper Chems just today
http://rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-276#post-13890153

I guess it's not even optional anymore to get some of those, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> garlix? what cross is that. I'm growing garlic breath from thugpug right now so it caught my attention. Amazing terp profile .


Here's the info from Greenpoint:

*Genetics*: Chem DD F2 x Star Dawg

CHEM D - 43.75%
SOUR DIESEL - 25%
CHEM 4 - 25%
AFGHANI - 6.25%

The famous garlic bud is resurrected in Garlix. A cross of LemonHoko's Chem DD F2 and Stardawg, Garlix is guaranteed to encompass all the best of the most offensive aromas in cannabis.

LemonHoko's Chem DD F2 is a cross of Rezdog's Sour Diesel inbred line and Chemdog D. One would expect pungently skunky aromas of gasoline and diesel as well as body odor and dark, dank, basement. Here's what Lemonhoko has to say about it:

_”This all started with Rezdogs creation when he crossed the famous Chemdog D to his Sour Diesel IBL male back in 2007 - 08....One that shows up about 30% of the time, is the famous Garlic pheno. She usually will lean a bit more towards the Indica/Kush type of profile and easy to spot either through plant structure or scent....you cant go wrong and you will see why this strain rides high in my stables and one I consider a rare and elite keeper. Depending on your veg time and your pruning and cropping skills, this strain can produce very respectable yields.”_

Our Stardawg male adds to the gnarly funk of Chem DD, further rearranging the Chemdog genes. Garlix will exhibit phenotypes smelling like garlic, body odor, diesel fumes, roadkill skunk, mildewy carpet, and other funky aromas. Her fragrance is not her only strong point, due to the Stardawg influence. Stardawg brings up the yields and vigor of Chem DD, without bringing down potency, fragrance, or bag appeal. Once you smell this plant, you'll never want to let her go!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> garlix? what cross is that. I'm growing garlic breath from thugpug right now so it caught my attention. Amazing terp profile .


Where did you pick up the Garlic Breath from?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeah the golden tiger is very strong. I only put seeds in late as other plants started to flower . I couldn't get it to Finnish but I got some seeds off it. It stopped flowering about 4 weeks early and started to die .didn't like the cold.gets very hot here in summer. Its close to the ocean so its very humid as well. The Mexican and Columbian Sativa's go crazy in the heat. They won't start flowering for another 12 to 13 weeks. So they will be over 11 foot before the stretch. I've got about 20 Columbian x skunk plants about 2 foot tall now so they will get huge by harvest. Rippers are more worrying then police helicopters here.there to lazy to drive out bush the police are.


That's too bad about the GT, but everything else sounds rad. I have no doubt Colombian Skunks would get HUGE.

The cops don't repel from the helicopters there? That's what they do here. They'll send a couple guys down and they cut everything and then bundle it up and take the buds to their cousin's/uncle's/auntie's/braddah's house and then take the rubbish back to the heliport, ha ha! That's only half joking. There's been a ton of times the cops have done some shady stuff like that. I've got plenty of stories about the cops here and their "enforcement" involving scheduled substances. I'm not complaining really either because when they tax you they don't bust you and I'd take getting taxed over getting busted any day.

They also used to have a hose they'd lower down and spray some herbicide on plants they found, but they don't really do that anymore. I saw them flying around with it earlier this year or later last year and that was the first time I saw them cruising around with it in a long time; probably like 15 years or so. I forgot they even had that herbicide hose. What's harvest time Down Under? Around March or April?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 9, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's too bad about the GT, but everything else sounds rad. I have no doubt Colobian Skunks would get HUGE.
> 
> The cops don't repel from the helicopters there? That's what they do here. They'll send a couple guys down and they cut everything and then bundle it up and take the buds to their cousin's/uncle's/auntie's/braddah's house and then take the rubbish back to the heliport, ha ha! That's only half joking. There's been a ton of times the cops have done some shady stuff like that. I've got plenty of stories about the cops here and their "enforcement" involving scheduled substances. I'm not complaining really either because when they tax you they don't bust you and I'd take getting taxed over getting busted any day.
> 
> They also used to have a hose they'd lower down and spray some herbicide on plants they found, but they don't really do that anymore. I saw them flying around with it earlier this year or later last year and that was the first time I saw them cruising around with it in a long time; probably like 15 years or so. I forgot they even had that herbicide hose. What's harvest time Down Under? Around March or April?


Haha . never heard of the hose. Down hear they just pull em out take some selfies and burn them. Harvest time here is march April .but i have Sativa's so it will be about may for me. Plus I have a shitload of autos growing out bush. So surprised with autos just give them a bit of good soil and they love the outdoors.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha hah ahahahaha hah ha! That is a lot of abbreviations  I guess you would be missing out on variety. I'm guessing you're kind of perpetually harvesting? Have you ever done any swamp grows over there? I saw a guy do a swamp grow somewhere before and it seemed like it worked out pretty good for him. He didn't have to worry about rippers anyway. Apparently people don't like walking through a bunch of waist deep stagnant water. He put his plants on islands in the swamp and at least after some point I believe he said he wouldn't have to water them anymore since the roots would grow deep enough to hit the water saturated dirt. The things we have to go through just to get some weed, ha ha!


Yea, no doubt. I kid my buddy's lady when we smoke. I tell her there will be a quiz at the end, and she has to name the strain we smoked. Too damn hard for me to remember, and I've been living with these Shit/Skunk strains for about a year now. That is why I came up with the Poly {many} Shunk {Shit/Skunk} handle. That led to Poly Shunk 1, Poly Shunk 1.5, Shunk AF and Skunk Shunk. I have more crosses I didn't grow, so there will be more when I get around to growing them.

Last year was my first fall/winter/spring grow. I harvested in fall, winter and spring. I ran into re-veg problems with the spring crop, so I don't think I will plant anymore for this year. So even with the Sativa's I should be done by the end of February. Won't have a harvest then until the full season's are ready. I want to get my hands on some really early stuff, or semiautomatics, so I can get another harvest in late summer.

When I was younger, and everyone still had access to 1000's of acres of timber land, I did grow in creek bottoms and such. But not in any open water type swamps. This past year I looked into some swamp growing, but the swamp I had access too didn't have enough light, and like you said, you have to wade each way. I was going to put in a small camp if it had turned out, so I would have an excuse to be back there, but it was just more trouble than it was worth.

I did grow in some marshy land this year. The plan was to wait til late to pop seeds, so the plants would not get big. But I had a few out early, and I ended up putting some of them there because the holes were ready. They got big early and the damn county helo found and chopped them. There were others out in the brush in the same marsh that didn't get found, but I stayed away until harvest time. Non-optimal. I need to re-use those holes for my fall/winter grow. Good spots don't grow on trees. Maybe they won't be looking in the winter anyway.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)

Damn my memory. I was looking back at an old thread, and I scoped out the swamp grow in '16. Time flies when you are having fun. This blowdown was as open a spot as I found in this swamp. Not enough sun to go forward.







And way too much of this.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 9, 2017)

@rikdabrick i got the garlic breath from labyrinth he's an underground distributor for thug pug. A crazy strain to say the least. All the thug pug strains are insane looking just search through instagram and see. Looking at getting one of the last packs of peanut butter breath as well.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 10, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha . never heard of the hose. Down hear they just pull em out take some selfies and burn them. Harvest time here is march April .but i have Sativa's so it will be about may for me. Plus I have a shitload of autos growing out bush. So surprised with autos just give them a bit of good soil and they love the outdoors.


That's good to hear about the autos. I've heard there's some good ones nowadays. I have my doubts I'll ever order any since most any non-tropical sativa will start flowering here pretty quick, but it's good to know anyway. I grew a couple autos that I got for freebies maybe 5 years ago and they were the cutest little plants ever, ha ha! They probably got about 10" tall and probably produced between an 1/8 and a 1/4 of flowers. I haven't looked into them much since then. The cool thing about that is I could probably plant 1000 of them around the yard in the taller grass and Green Harvest would probably not notice a single one of them, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 10, 2017)

too larry said:


> Yea, no doubt. I kid my buddy's lady when we smoke. I tell her there will be a quiz at the end, and she has to name the strain we smoked. Too damn hard for me to remember, and I've been living with these Shit/Skunk strains for about a year now. That is why I came up with the Poly {many} Shunk {Shit/Skunk} handle. That led to Poly Shunk 1, Poly Shunk 1.5, Shunk AF and Skunk Shunk. I have more crosses I didn't grow, so there will be more when I get around to growing them.
> 
> Last year was my first fall/winter/spring grow. I harvested in fall, winter and spring. I ran into re-veg problems with the spring crop, so I don't think I will plant anymore for this year. So even with the Sativa's I should be done by the end of February. Won't have a harvest then until the full season's are ready. I want to get my hands on some really early stuff, or semiautomatics, so I can get another harvest in late summer.
> 
> ...


I like the name Poly Shunk. It's catchy and applicable, ha ha! 

You could probably plant autos for springtime harvest too. And I'd guess from the ruderalis genes they could be tough outdoor plants.

And I'd also guess choppers wouldn't be flying around there in the winter. They don't fly here in the winter anyway.

That top picture in the swamp looks like it could be decent. And taking down a few trees could fix the sunlight issue. I wouldn't want to be romping through a swamp, but it's probably a pretty safe spot to grow.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 10, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> @rikdabrick i got the garlic breath from labyrinth he's an underground distributor for thug pug. A crazy strain to say the least. All the thug pug strains are insane looking just search through instagram and see. Looking at getting one of the last packs of peanut butter breath as well.


Thanks for the info sourchunks. I've read good stuff about Thug Pug. There's really too many good seedmakers around nowadays, ha ha! I'd need at least a couple acres to grow out all the strains I want to grow out. I'm sure I'm not the only one with that problem, ha ha!


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I like the name Poly Shunk. It's catchy and applicable, ha ha!
> 
> You could probably plant autos for springtime harvest too. And I'd guess from the ruderalis genes they could be tough outdoor plants.
> 
> ...


I did cut a few trees back there when I was looking around. But I was going to grow with a buddy, and he didn't act like he was into it, so I never got back there again. The swamp is behind his work, so without him, I can't really get in and out.

I don't think local LEOS know about spring crops. Or there is just so few of them here, it's not worth the trouble. I've never run autos, but would not mind crossing some with photos.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 10, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> That's good to hear about the autos. I've heard there's some good ones nowadays. I have my doubts I'll ever order any since most any non-tropical sativa will start flowering here pretty quick, but it's good to know anyway. I grew a couple autos that I got for freebies maybe 5 years ago and they were the cutest little plants ever, ha ha! They probably got about 10" tall and probably produced between an 1/8 and a 1/4 of flowers. I haven't looked into them much since then. The cool thing about that is I could probably plant 1000 of them around the yard in the taller grass and Green Harvest would probably not notice a single one of them, ha ha!


Yeah my biggest autos are just over 3 foot and the smallest about 12 inches. Just abit of extra money at Xmas. Gotta go out and dig more holes today. Its gunna be a long day


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> I did cut a few trees back there when I was looking around. But I was going to grow with a buddy, and he didn't act like he was into it, so I never got back there again. The swamp is behind his work, so without him, I can't really get in and out.
> 
> I don't think local LEOS know about spring crops. Or there is just so few of them here, it's not worth the trouble. I've never run autos, but would not mind crossing some with photos.


In your situation, I'd make a bunch of auto or semi-auto seeds and plant a bunch during late winter, spring, early summer. Like you said, there's probably little to no eradication during that time. It could a great time to be growing and less stressful too. I have a couple buddies that go nuts here during the winter because the no parental supervision going on, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeah my biggest autos are just over 3 foot and the smallest about 12 inches. Just abit of extra money at Xmas. Gotta go out and dig more holes today. Its gunna be a long day


If you got the time and seeds, then yeah, it's just all bonus weed, ha ha! How'd the hole digging go? I'm digging holes today myself, but it's all just from 1 gallon pots so it's not anything to complain about.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> In your situation, I'd make a bunch of auto or semi-auto seeds and plant a bunch during late winter, spring, early summer. Like you said, there's probably little to no eradication during that time. It could a great time to be growing and less stressful too. I have a couple buddies that go nuts here during the winter because the no parental supervision going on, ha ha!


Since I'm only growing for personal smoke, the small plants would be better for me anyway. I'm turning all my old weed into oil just so it takes up less space storing it, but that is starting to pile up too.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 11, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> If you got the time and seeds, then yeah, it's just all bonus weed, ha ha! How'd the hole digging go? I'm digging holes today myself, but it's all just from 1 gallon pots so it's not anything to complain about.


Yeah the hole digging sucked. Dug 12 holes works out about 29 gallon holes. Plus I done a fair bit of riding looking at new mountains to grow. Making some crosses with gth1 ,cssh, and trippy gorilla in a couple of weeks. Im waiting on the cssh x black d.o.g seeds to mature to see how they go. Got my cloning kits ready so I'll take them out in the rainforest and start cloning next week.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2017)

Seed Junky Genetics - Wifi3 x Animal Mints. One spray of regalia in early flower seems to have remarkably improved its mold resistance and its been real wet here.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 17, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Seed Junky Genetics - Wifi3 x Animal Mints. One spray of regalia in early flower seems to have remarkably improved its mold resistance and its been real wet here.
> View attachment 4044084


Keep us updated on that one. I've been wanting to get a WiFi cross. I was thinking Joystick, but that one looks pretty nice. How many Joysticks do you have growing waterproof? And how many of the WiFi x AM?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 17, 2017)

Here's some Blueberry Hashplant #2 nugs. These are some beastly yielding plants.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Seed Junky Genetics - Wifi3 x Animal Mints. One spray of regalia in early flower seems to have remarkably improved its mold resistance and its been real wet here.
> View attachment 4044084


Very nice and frosty. Job well done


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Seed Junky Genetics - Wifi3 x Animal Mints. One spray of regalia in early flower seems to have remarkably improved its mold resistance and its been real wet here.
> View attachment 4044084


I'm playing tourist over here in the Hawaiian section. I like to come here when it's winter out.

Beautiful bud. I'm going to have to put Seed Junky on my short list.


rikdabrick said:


> Keep us updated on that one. I've been wanting to get a WiFi cross. I was thinking Joystick, but that one looks pretty nice. How many Joysticks do you have growing waterproof? And how many of the WiFi x AM?


I bet Joystick is a great cross. Bohdi always delivers the fire.
I grew out Swamp Boys Seeds 3D(WiFi#3 x Nigerian) and was very impressed with her in yield, potency and vigor. I bet she would love Hawaii.
She ran 12 weeks indoors and was very mold resistant.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Keep us updated on that one. I've been wanting to get a WiFi cross. I was thinking Joystick, but that one looks pretty nice. How many Joysticks do you have growing waterproof? And how many of the WiFi x AM?


I only have one joystick. I popped half the pack and got all males except for one female and I'm pretty sure its snow lotus dominant. She's frosty though.

The wifi x am is just a cut I've held onto for the last couple years. I had a prettier looking pheno that was more resistant to mold but she didnt have much nose to it so I let her go. I still have the other half of the pack to search through.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2017)

What's the best area to live in Hawaii for growing, folks? Thats where we would LOVE to be this winter. Hoping for next winter though, for sure. We have a friend who's gone there a few times and it sounds bloody great.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What's the best area to live in Hawaii for growing, folks? Thats where we would LOVE to be this winter. Hoping for next winter though, for sure. We have a friend who's gone there a few times and it sounds bloody great.


The most ideal areas with the most sun are usually the most expensive. The cheapest land/homes are on the Big Island but on the east side of the island, which also happens to have the highest concentration of growers in the state. It can be pretty wet here at times but with a greenhouse you will be fine.


----------



## Lilred513 (Nov 18, 2017)

Poidawg808 said:


> Thanks Rik
> Been hearing nothing but good things bout Greenpoint.Cant wait to see how them coppers and Garlixs turn out. Got me some raindance also but am too full at the moment to start em.
> You grow outdoors?


Colorado natives in Kauai looking to see how you guys do things here. Any suggestions


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2017)

Best Hawaii grower ever was dyna ryda. He went to a boys to men concert and never came back.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 18, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm playing tourist over here in the Hawaiian section. I like to come here when it's winter out.
> 
> Beautiful bud. I'm going to have to put Seed Junky on my short list.
> 
> ...


Are you in AK? You should come for real when it's winter out, ha ha! We get plenty of snowbirds from AK.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 18, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I only have one joystick. I popped half the pack and got all males except for one female and I'm pretty sure its snow lotus dominant. She's frosty though.
> 
> The wifi x am is just a cut I've held onto for the last couple years. I had a prettier looking pheno that was more resistant to mold but she didnt have much nose to it so I let her go. I still have the other half of the pack to search through.


Thanks for the info waterproof. Too bad on the abundance of males. It happens sometimes.

I'd like to get a Wifi cross and I'd probably go with Bodhi for it, but I'm not sure if I'd pick Time Bandit or Joystick. Either one would probably be good, but I'd want either a 50/50 pheno or a Wifi leaning one so that's why I was asking you to see if you had a mix of phenos from the Joystick or if the Snow Lotus dominated the cross. 

Do you keep many clones or mostly grow from seed?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 18, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What's the best area to live in Hawaii for growing, folks? Thats where we would LOVE to be this winter. Hoping for next winter though, for sure. We have a friend who's gone there a few times and it sounds bloody great.


The south and west sides of any of the islands are sunny and dry almost everyday of the year, but they are also the most crowded and most expensive sides too. If you're just growing small-ish plants for mostly personal consumption than anywhere should be fine if you can find a suitable house for growing. If you're thinking commercial then on Maui most of the commercial growers live Upcountry. Specifically Haiku and Kula. Greenhouses are a good idea most anywhere Upcountry and further out South or East like Hana or Kaupo (the wet side of Kaupo). Actually parts of Kanaio and Kaupo (the dry side of Kaupo) would be really great spots to grow, but you have to haul water out there. There's almost no county water out there and it doesn't ever rain enough to fill up catchment tanks and it's all pretty far out there, but it is some of my favorite area on this island.

Like waterproof said, the east side of the Big Island is the only affordable place to live besides some parts of Molokai, but it rains like crazy. Mountain View, where I used to live gets an average of 160" of rain per year. It's the wettest inhabited place in the US so yeah, greenhouses are a good idea. 

And I mentioned Molokai, but you don't want to move there unless you know how to befriend locals like it's your job, ha ha! They even say, "Don't come unless you're invited" and that's for real.

If money doesn't matter then I'd look at the south or west sides of Kauai, Big Island or Maui. The north shore of Maui is nice and there's pretty decent growing weather if you don't get out too far east and Hawi on the Big Island is really nice too. 

I left out Oahu just because I don't know the island very well and there's a lot of people there and it's not my thing, but a lot of people like it there apparently.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 18, 2017)

Lilred513 said:


> Colorado natives in Kauai looking to see how you guys do things here. Any suggestions


Do you have any questions in particular?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Best Hawaii grower ever was dyna ryda. He went to a boys to men concert and never came back.


You're just playing bias because he was one of your TnT homies, ha ha. Though I'm sure he was/is a pretty good grower. He flew over here (Maui) and he gave me a bunch of Mickey Kush F2 seeds and I taught him how to make some decent hash oil and "gave" him some flowers, ha ha. I wanted to call him a few weeks ago, but I lost his number and I don't think I could find him on Facebook either. If you talk to him you're welcome to let him know I was trying to get ahold of him 

Where you at mr sunshine? Cali?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Are you in AK? You should come for real when it's winter out, ha ha! We get plenty of snowbirds from AK.


Yes, I am in the Ak. 
I've been there a couple of times to Maui and Oahu. I do love the vibes given off by the people and the land. I've had some friends who've had the shit kicked out of them, over there too.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Best Hawaii grower ever was dyna ryda. He went to a boys to men concert and never came back.


He s from so cal, just lives there! But boys to men will do that.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the info waterproof. Too bad on the abundance of males. It happens sometimes.
> 
> I'd like to get a Wifi cross and I'd probably go with Bodhi for it, but I'm not sure if I'd pick Time Bandit or Joystick. Either one would probably be good, but I'd want either a 50/50 pheno or a Wifi leaning one so that's why I was asking you to see if you had a mix of phenos from the Joystick or if the Snow Lotus dominated the cross.
> 
> Do you keep many clones or mostly grow from seed?


I think the snow lotus is usually pretty dominant in crosses. 

The only elite clone I have is the triangle kush but I have some biker kush dominant headbangers that are looking like they could replace it. I take clones of the stuff I grow from seed but thats it.

Had too many problems in the past taking in clones.....fake/mislabelled cuts, bugs, duds, etc. so I really don't want to inherit any more problems and I have a pretty large stash of good seeds I rather hunt through.


----------



## MKGROW (Nov 19, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm on Maui. There's at least a couple guys from each island that stop by here somewhat regularly. Except Molokai. There was one guy that would post sometimes from there and I'm not sure if anybody has ever posted in this thread that lived on Lanai or Niihau (I know that's probably a given to not even have to mention). There was another guy posting from Kauai also a little while back with a very nice outdoor grow and a nice greenhouse too.
> 
> What's electricity run over there? Last I looked on Maui I think it was 0.38/kWh. I'd imagine Kauai is even more, but maybe not.
> 
> ...


One on Molokai I just don’t post much lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> One on Molokai I just don’t post much lol


Ha ha, you were the guy I was referring to when I wrote "There was one guy that would post sometimes from there..,". 

Do you have anything growing?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What's the best area to live in Hawaii for growing, folks? Thats where we would LOVE to be this winter. Hoping for next winter though, for sure. We have a friend who's gone there a few times and it sounds bloody great.


Hey just to let you know, the places I suggested in the previous response were specifically places for growing. They aren't necessarily were I would want to live. And there's plenty of good places to grow, I just put the spots I thought would be the most ideal mostly in regards to weather and humidity.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2017)

757growin said:


> He s from so cal, just lives there! But boys to men will do that.


Ha ha. I was just thinking of hitting you up the other day to see how your summer went. I you doing a winter crop?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I think the snow lotus is usually pretty dominant in crosses.
> 
> The only elite clone I have is the triangle kush but I have some biker kush dominant headbangers that are looking like they could replace it. I take clones of the stuff I grow from seed but thats it.
> 
> Had too many problems in the past taking in clones.....fake/mislabelled cuts, bugs, duds, etc. so I really don't want to inherit any more problems and I have a pretty large stash of good seeds I rather hunt through.


Right on. I mostly meant do you take clones and keep them from plants you grow out. I just asked because it seems like you have new stuff growing all the time.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha. I was just thinking of hitting you up the other day to see how your summer went. I you doing a winter crop?


Crazy summer. Glad its all wrapped up. I'll hit you up over the holidays let you know. Getting ready to put some out come feb.


----------



## MKGROW (Nov 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, you were the guy I was referring to when I wrote "There was one guy that would post sometimes from there..,".
> 
> Do you have anything growing?


Right now (short season) I do my seed runs. Been working on a couple crosses. One cross is at f4,
A couple I’ve been back crossing to tr an stabilize the traits a little better. 
Nothing fancy. Just working through some old school stuff


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2017)

757growin said:


> Crazy summer. Glad its all wrapped up. I'll hit you up over the holidays let you know. Getting ready to put some out come feb.


I'm sure you did an impressive job. Are you coming to visit this winter? I know where you can get some good flowers if you do, ha ha ha


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> Right now (short season) I do my seed runs. Been working on a couple crosses. One cross is at f4,
> A couple I’ve been back crossing to tr an stabilize the traits a little better.
> Nothing fancy. Just working through some old school stuff


Right on braddah. What kind of old school stuff do you have going? I pretty partial to the old school stuff.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2017)

Big Island Genetics said:


> I am just reading these threads to find out what you are upto on the Big Island. being a Who's growing what, anyone got leads on the oldschool Puna strains? Like the Johnny D's or the real Puna Budder (sativa dominant pheno) I am working on some special hybrids that grow big and fast, flower about 80-90 days, totally resist Botrytis, taste like da kine tropical stank and most importantly test high for THC-V. The elite cutting I have, Puna Diesel tests for THC-V already and so will the Puna Orange (Puna Diesel x Agent Orange) Got some special tropical land-race...all (Sub-Indian continent) sativas selected for breeding with select Afghanicas. Which also reminds me...anyone here get their stuff tested at the lab in Honolulu yet? If so, what were your results (of course) and how did you get the sample to Honolulu. I heard that Steep Hill Hawaii is going to have either a courier come out once a week to each island or...have a drop off point/person who will collect samples on each island.
> 
> Anywayz, thanks for being a supporter of this plant. It will support us. Things are going to be changing in Hawaii and it's up to us exactly what changes and how. Oregon, Wash, Cali...all screwed up everything with their "legalization" legislation. We cant even get the stupid dispensaries up and going (like anyone would buy that crap in Hilo for $500 or more an ounce) so, it's gonna take a minute but people need to think about what kind of crap were gonna take from the rich mainlanders/locals working with the cops to arrest all non-dispensary grows. Today, it is a FELONY in Cali to give somebody a joint! Just changed thanks to 64. The dispensaries and authorities already tried to put wording in the last medical marijuana/now cannabis legislation that would remove all home grows. D.o not doubt it. They have already stated it in public. I assume there will be some very intelligent growers on this thread "Hawaii Growers". We can get it right, learn from Colorado and the rest. I got some political juice that is on "our" side.
> 
> So that's my introduction of myself I guess to this group. Thanks for your input, answers,questions and overall col stuff about my life...that is cannabis.


Nice looking flowers B.I.G. I unfortunately can't help with the genetics you're looking for. I do call my reps and let them know my opinion on cannabis issues and hopefully they don't get stupid with legalization ideas like some other states have. I think it's going to be awhile before legalization happens here though. Garanz the dispensaries are going to try to push it back so they can make some money before legalization happens. Only time will tell.


----------



## MKGROW (Nov 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on braddah. What kind of old school stuff do you have going? I pretty partial to the old school stuff.


 Got a few different crosses mostly using old Durban poison stuff crossed with 
a Afghai hash plant worked to F3, Got a cross’s of that w White widow , and old school Maui Wowie, and a couple crosses w some local stuff from north shore ( if u know u know ) lol 
Jus kinda doin my thing


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 25, 2017)

I keep finding fruit flies stuck to my buds with all this rain and my citrus trees all going off at once. They seem to like the fruitier smelling strains.

Wifi3 X Animal Mints from Seed Junky



Headbanger Day 30


Bodhi's Joystick (Wifi43 x Snowlotus) - she is developing SUPER fast at a few days over day 30. I was initially not too keen on this pheno, but she has this really cool crab-claw like flower bracts that reminds me of some cookie hybrids.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 27, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> Got a few different crosses mostly using old Durban poison stuff crossed with
> a Afghai hash plant worked to F3, Got a cross’s of that w White widow , and old school Maui Wowie, and a couple crosses w some local stuff from north shore ( if u know u know ) lol
> Jus kinda doin my thing


Right on! Sounds like some great projects. Throw up some pics if you get the chance and are comfortable with it


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I keep finding fruit flies stuck to my buds with all this rain and my citrus trees all going off at once. They seem to like the fruitier smelling strains.
> 
> Wifi3 X Animal Mints from Seed Junky
> View attachment 4048463
> ...


Looking really good waterproof! How many days flowering is the Wifi3 x A.C.? What's the aroma like?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking really good waterproof! How many days flowering is the Wifi3 x A.C.? What's the aroma like?


Around day 50. Gotta keep an eye on her this week, pretty bad weather in the forecast. She smells like a gassy OG and smokes pretty nice. I had a nicer pheno but it was lacking on the nose so I kept this one instead.


----------



## BigIslandGreenhouseGrown (Nov 27, 2017)

773 page thread. Time for a Hawaii section.


----------



## MKGROW (Nov 27, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on! Sounds like some great projects. Throw up some pics if you get the chance and are comfortable with it


Here's a couple shots of Durban Widow x some north shore stuff
I call it Molokai OG ( ocean grown)


----------



## MKGROW (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## MKGROW (Nov 30, 2017)

Just couious , is anyone running auto flowers during short season? I’m thinking about trying a few soon.I know I’ll have to supplement light this time of year but that’s ok too.
I’ve done a few pretty good closet grows of phot period plants , using just CFL’s. But I’m thinking w the cost of some of the household LED’s one down and in the right light spectrum , it could really help keep med.s coming in fresh. Can’t afford to run a full light system I think electric is around .48c a Kwh.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 1, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> Just couious , is anyone running auto flowers during short season? I’m thinking about trying a few soon.I know I’ll have to supplement light this time of year but that’s ok too.
> I’ve done a few pretty good closet grows of phot period plants , using just CFL’s. But I’m thinking w the cost of some of the household LED’s one down and in the right light spectrum , it could really help keep med.s coming in fresh. Can’t afford to run a full light system I think electric is around .48c a Kwh.


Auto-flowers outdoor during short season? I've never done it, but I'd guess they'd stay pretty small. One way to find out though


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 2, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Auto-flowers outdoor during short season? I've never done it, but I'd guess they'd stay pretty small. One way to find out though


I’m thinking I’ll use LED’s, and maybe a couple T-5 Florecent grow lights as well.
I think if I can add 4-5 extra hours light a day that should h play w veg. Somm


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 4, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> I’m thinking I’ll use LED’s, and maybe a couple T-5 Florecent grow lights as well.
> I think if I can add 4-5 extra hours light a day that should h play w veg. Somm


I think most people flower their autoflowers under longer light periods than you would growing photo period plants, but I could be wrong. I've never looked into them really. I did read of some guys flowering out autos in their veg rooms though. And some good autoflowers actually might get a decent size. I saw some decent sized auto flowers someone was growing here in the islands (I think it was Molokai actually) on instagram yesterday. I was surprised they were as big as they were with it being short season. Too bad I can't remember who it was or I'd let you know so you could check them out for yourself on IG.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 4, 2017)

@MKGROW Do you know the Pakalolo Seed Company guys? I got a nug of Molokai Killahz from a friend today and I was impressed.


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @MKGROW Do you know the Pakalolo Seed Company guys? I got a nug of Molokai Killahz from a friend today and I was impressed.


Don’t know them but interested in checking out what they got. Are they on Molokai?


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I think most people flower their autoflowers under longer light periods than you would growing photo period plants, but I could be wrong. I've never looked into them really. I did read of some guys flowering out autos in their veg rooms though. And some good autoflowers actually might get a decent size. I saw some decent sized auto flowers someone was growing here in the islands (I think it was Molokai actually) on instagram yesterday. I was surprised they were as big as they were with it being short season. Too bad I can't remember who it was or I'd let you know so you could check them out for yourself on IG.





rikdabrick said:


> @MKGROW Do you know the Pakalolo Seed Company guys? I got a nug of Molokai Killahz from a friend today and I was impressed.


Just looked them up gonna have to check um out. Things are pretty low ke here. Well at least in my small circle, we just kinda do our own thing. 
I got a wife an 3young kids so I don’t do anything to draw any attention


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 8, 2017)

MKGROW said:


> Just looked them up gonna have to check um out. Things are pretty low ke here. Well at least in my small circle, we just kinda do our own thing.
> I got a wife an 3young kids so I don’t do anything to draw any attention


Did you check them out on Instagram? They have plenty of posts on there and I think you can buy seeds direct from them. That's probably the best place to hit them up. I don't know anything about their other strains. And just on a side note, I'm pretty sure Ed Rosenthal is hanging out with those guys right now which is pretty cool


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2017)

Karma genetics Headbanger


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 13, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Karma genetics HeadbangerView attachment 4057405


Ho waterproof! Nice! How's the smell? Have you grown Headbanger before and is that the only one you have going?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ho waterproof! Nice! How's the smell? Have you grown Headbanger before and is that the only one you have going?


Its my first run with them and I have 4 pheno's flowering right now. They mostly have a sweet lemon pledge, og/diesel smell to them some a little sweeter than others. The runt of the bunch is impressing me the most with her smell, kind of a candied grape kush and the undersides of her leaves are turning dark purple.
We got hit with some pretty bad rains the other week and only one of the phenos was affected by it and she is probably my least favorite overall. 
The only negative aspect is the longer flower time but I think they have enough resistance to get to 10 weeks without too much babying. I would recommend trying it if you are looking for a straightforward sour kush strain thats easy to grow. Mine should be due to harvest right around christmas day.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Its my first run with them and I have 4 pheno's flowering right now. They mostly have a sweet lemon pledge, og/diesel smell to them some a little sweeter than others. The runt of the bunch is impressing me the most with her smell, kind of a candied grape kush and the undersides of her leaves are turning dark purple.
> We got hit with some pretty bad rains the other week and only one of the phenos was affected by it and she is probably my least favorite overall.
> The only negative aspect is the longer flower time but I think they have enough resistance to get to 10 weeks without too much babying. I would recommend trying it if you are looking for a straightforward sour kush strain thats easy to grow. Mine should be due to harvest right around christmas day.


Sorry for the slow reply, but thanks for the info. I tried looking around for seeds a bit, but I didn't find any. They were sold out at the few seed banks I looked at. Are you growing Night Rider too right now? If so, how's that turning out? And how's the Joystick finishing up?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Sorry for the slow reply, but thanks for the info. I tried looking around for seeds a bit, but I didn't find any. They were sold out at the few seed banks I looked at. Are you growing Night Rider too right now? If so, how's that turning out? And how's the Joystick finishing up?


I got mine from Ali Bongo seeds. If you enter the code “GROWPON” they give you a discount. They have free shipping too. Used them a few times successfully.
Haven’t started the night rider yet. I cut the joystick at 55days, she is super frosty and has a sweet berry smell that isn’t really what I’m looking for so It wasn’t a keeper. She should be ready to sample soon.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 23, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I got mine from Ali Bongo seeds. If you enter the code “GROWPON” they give you a discount. They have free shipping too. Used them a few times successfully.
> Haven’t started the night rider yet. I cut the joystick at 55days, she is super frosty and has a sweet berry smell that isn’t really what I’m looking for so It wasn’t a keeper. She should be ready to sample soon.


Thanks for the info waterproof! I checked out Ali Bongo and I will definitely order from them for Euro stuff. I'd be down to hear a smoke report on the Joystick and/or Headbanger when you get to sample them.


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 28, 2017)

Just wanted to share, one of my volunteer plants from my last seed run. 12”tall w decent structure and only 7 weeks old. 
Its a  4way cross I’ve worked to f4 I call it Molokai OG ( ocean grown) as I live on a fish pond.. it’s white widow x Durban poison, and nervana’s papaya x a local strain just called frost. After many back crosses and cubing I think I’ve got what I’m looking for she’ll probably be this years mother plant. I’ve already pinched the top once and will likely top it 2-3mor timed.so far they’ve had a good couch lock pain med kine and works great for my diverticulitis, and pain meds


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Dec 28, 2017)

been a while since i posted on this thread haha , heres some of my goat scout cookies (my golden goat x camp stealth girl scout cookies) super frosty only 20 something days in flower


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Dec 28, 2017)

some wicket warrick females 49 days from seed pushing 2 ft almost and super bushy with big long branches nice stucktre stem rub is skunky with a sour smell . already got cuts off all 3 to find my keeper , oh yeah i bred this strain too wicket warrick =(Pretty wicked x jawa pie)


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 29, 2017)

headbanger is the shit. this is the runt pheno at day 60 that was super slow in veg, ended up having the strongest smell and the most color.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 19, 2018)

That is some good stuff waterproof808,wifi43 and headbanger.

I got some AJ Sour D going now, very similar smell too Sour Dubb at the moment.
80ish days.

Pollenated AJ with some reversed Skunk Dog, another "Sour Dog" hunt in order. Not too knock Top Dawgs Sour Dawg....

Whats everyone got going 2018, everybody?

Me? Skunk Purp, Skunk Dog, Cherry Skunk Kush, Gorilla Glue 4, AJ Sour Diesel, Dosidos, and Jagermeister

Whats next?
Chem 91skva, Sunset Sherbert, Cat Dog, Harletsu, Sour Dawg, & Stardawg(corey haim cut).


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 20, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> That is some good stuff waterproof808,wifi43 and headbanger.
> 
> I got some AJ Sour D going now, very similar smell too Sour Dubb at the moment.
> 80ish days.
> ...


Hey Spliff, howzit?

It sounds like you got plenty of good stuff going on over there. I've got a bunch I've been running for awhile now and the new ones for this round are Purple Hindu Kush (same as Jager, yeah?), Juicy Fruit, Death Star and a few from Greenpoint Seeds that are all crossed to Gu~'s Stardawg male; those ones are Catpiss (called Jamoka), Deadhead OG (Raindance) and Flo (Purple Badlands). Pretty stoked to have some new flavors.

I ran Bodhi's Blueberry Hashplant, Wolf Pack and Space Monkey as new ones last round and they were all good with a few being pretty epic IMO.

Next seeds to go down will be three of these, but I haven't narrowed it down yet: Copper Chem (Greenpoint), Tomahawk (Greenpoint), The Fuzz (Bodhi) or Appalachian Super Skunk (Bodhi).

I'm actually thinking of doing head to heads this year. The first round is going to be stinky chem-like strains then I'm thinking of doing a Cookie head-to-head with Eagle Scout (Greenpoint), Pure Animal (Cannaventure), Humble Pie (Dungeon Vault Genetics), then I'll be doing fruity, then lemon, then orange, then Goji OG and a couple Goji OG crosses and I don't know what after that, but I'm liking the head-to-head idea, ha ha.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 31, 2018)

in the process of building a new greenhouse with the new medical law being 10 plants per patient.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 31, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Spliff, howzit?
> 
> It sounds like you got plenty of good stuff going on over there. I've got a bunch I've been running for awhile now and the new ones for this round are Purple Hindu Kush (same as Jager, yeah?), Juicy Fruit, Death Star and a few from Greenpoint Seeds that are all crossed to Gu~'s Stardawg male; those ones are Catpiss (called Jamoka), Deadhead OG (Raindance) and Flo (Purple Badlands). Pretty stoked to have some new flavors.
> 
> ...


Loving your strain lineup you got. I have about 7 different greenpoint strains myself I'm excited to start cracking! Best of luck to you


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 31, 2018)

KENTA said:


> in the process of building a new greenhouse with the new medical law being 10 plants per patient.


whats that with the crazy resin rails?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 31, 2018)

FYI, there is a new MMJ bill proposing an increase in plants from 10 to 24. Keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 31, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> FYI, there is a new MMJ bill proposing an increase in plants from 10 to 24. Keep an eye out for that one.


Hey waterproof. How you doing?

Photography on point as always!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 31, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Spliff, howzit?
> 
> It sounds like you got plenty of good stuff going on over there. I've got a bunch I've been running for awhile now and the new ones for this round are Purple Hindu Kush (same as Jager, yeah?), Juicy Fruit, Death Star and a few from Greenpoint Seeds that are all crossed to Gu~'s Stardawg male; those ones are Catpiss (called Jamoka), Deadhead OG (Raindance) and Flo (Purple Badlands). Pretty stoked to have some new flavors.
> 
> ...


I saw good results of Copper Chem online, and actually know of somebody who had a hit in Maui with the Tomahawk. Those Bodhi crosses do sound enticing. Personally I'd rather keep them for novelty sake. I'm a hoarder lol

The head to head idea is nice, but then your stuck with the same thing..similiar effects, terps. More consistency but I've actually done runs of all cookie genetics, or gsc, which is nice, but afterwards I'm always like "I shouldve thrown a couple _blank_ in there...". I'm sure you'll fit a couple of your keepers in there though!


----------



## KENTA (Jan 31, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> FYI, there is a new MMJ bill proposing an increase in plants from 10 to 24. Keep an eye out for that one.


That's great news! But the stupid frosty ones are peyote puple


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 1, 2018)

MKGROW said:


> Just couious , is anyone running auto flowers during short season? I’m thinking about trying a few soon.I know I’ll have to supplement light this time of year but that’s ok too.
> I’ve done a few pretty good closet grows of phot period plants , using just CFL’s. But I’m thinking w the cost of some of the household LED’s one down and in the right light spectrum , it could really help keep med.s coming in fresh. Can’t afford to run a full light system I think electric is around .48c a Kwh.


Yep, electricity is HIGH here.
Glad I'm no longer in that boat. Got 38 Solar panels on my roof.
Did the CFL route a long time ago.
LED panels are so cheap now. Better than CFLs.
I'm running 2 x 300W LED panels. With good results.
If I could grow outside I would. But, to many rippers around my area


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 2, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> FYI, there is a new MMJ bill proposing an increase in plants from 10 to 24. Keep an eye out for that one.


Got a link for this proposed bill?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey waterproof. How you doing?
> 
> Photography on point as always!


Doing ok, just popping a bunch of stuff for the new year. 



White boy in hawaii said:


> Got a link for this proposed bill?


https://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2018/bills/SB2468_.HTM


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 3, 2018)

@waterproof808 mahalos ^


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2018)

KENTA said:


> in the process of building a new greenhouse with the new medical law being 10 plants per patient.


Looking good KENTA, as usual. How's that Peyote Purple? I heard it's better in crosses than pure.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2018)

KENTA said:


> Loving your strain lineup you got. I have about 7 different greenpoint strains myself I'm excited to start cracking! Best of luck to you


Thanks for the encouragement! I've got my regulars going still too. And I mis-spoke. I actually popped another pack of Raindance and a pack of Copper Chem from Greenpoint and a pack of Humble Pie from Dungeon Vault Genetics for the next round. I've seen really good reports from the Raindance and Copper Chem and I haven't seen any reports on the Humble Pie, but it just got 7th place at the Emerald Cup so it shouldn't be too bad, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I saw good results of Copper Chem online, and actually know of somebody who had a hit in Maui with the Tomahawk. Those Bodhi crosses do sound enticing. Personally I'd rather keep them for novelty sake. I'm a hoarder lol
> 
> The head to head idea is nice, but then your stuck with the same thing..similiar effects, terps. More consistency but I've actually done runs of all cookie genetics, or gsc, which is nice, but afterwards I'm always like "I shouldve thrown a couple _blank_ in there...". I'm sure you'll fit a couple of your keepers in there though!


I saw Trichome_Fields posts on the Tomahawk too and it looked rad and one of the comments was that is was the gassiest strain the guy had smoke last year. The only reason I'd hoard seeds is because they get pushed further back down the line-up because there's something else I want to pop sooner. If I was growing on a licensed rec farm or something I'd pop them all, ha ha!

And the new strains will definitely be ran along with the usual suspects, ha ha! Even when I do pop packs there's usually enough variation between phenos it doesn't seem redundant. At least that's been the case in Bodhi packs which is most of the new stuff I've been running besides clones I pick up from buddies.


----------



## KENTA (Feb 4, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I've got my regulars going still too. And I mis-spoke. I actually popped another pack of Raindance and a pack of Copper Chem from Greenpoint and a pack of Humble Pie from Dungeon Vault Genetics for the next round. I've seen really good reports from the Raindance and Copper Chem and I haven't seen any reports on the Humble Pie, but it just got 7th place at the Emerald Cup so it shouldn't be too bad, ha ha!


U bet Braddahood. 
Yeah the only reason I grow them from time to time is to try and get another male to use to breed with, and it's a 95% fem rate.. Pure PP is def on the weaker side. Looks great at least!

I had my eye on humble pie and radiance too but never did pull the trigger. But right on, keep us posted on your GPS grows!


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 6, 2018)

KENTA said:


> U bet Braddahood.
> Yeah the only reason I grow them from time to time is to try and get another male to use to breed with, and it's a 95% fem rate.. Pure PP is def on the weaker side. Looks great at least!
> 
> I had my eye on humble pie and radiance too but never did pull the trigger. But right on, keep us posted on your GPS grows!


Yeah, that PP looks real nice and I don't know if you share your meds with other patients or not, but there's lots of people that would picks looks over almost all other aspects of cannabis. It's ridiculous, I know, but that's one of the main reasons why indoor goes for more than outdoor and why people like gold and diamonds even though they're almost useless.

I just flipped some Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands into flowering so I should have something worth looking at in the fairly near future.


----------



## KENTA (Feb 8, 2018)

Peyote Cookies
Trainwreck
Blueberry
Kali China

Peyote Cookies lacking in the smell department pretty deep into flower.

Also have a Tangilope (not visible) which is a sure keeper. Smells exactly like tangerine/ canalope


----------



## KENTA (Feb 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, that PP looks real nice and I don't know if you share your meds with other patients or not, but there's lots of people that would picks looks over almost all other aspects of cannabis. It's ridiculous, I know, but that's one of the main reasons why indoor goes for more than outdoor and why people like gold and diamonds even though they're almost useless.
> 
> I just flipped some Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands into flowering so I should have something worth looking at in the fairly near future.


True most people got straight for the frosties nugs. I grow for my family mainly which consists of about 10 people. Funny to watch everyone who sees my garden gravitate to the most mild strain in the greenhouse lol

Nice! I just popped some tomahawk, orange blossom, jelly pie, full moon fever, Eagle Scout, bandit breath, texas butter, and iron horse 3 each. Really looking forward to seeing these GP genetics.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2018)

KENTA said:


> True most people got straight for the frosties nugs. I grow for my family mainly which consists of about 10 people. Funny to watch everyone who sees my garden gravitate to the most mild strain in the greenhouse lol
> 
> Nice! I just popped some tomahawk, orange blossom, jelly pie, full moon fever, Eagle Scout, bandit breath, texas butter, and iron horse 3 each. Really looking forward to seeing these GP genetics.


Your flowers are looking nice! 

That's cool on the new beans getting under way. I've have all of those too so I'm pretty interested to see how they turn out for you. They all sound great and from what I've read on the GPS thread Gu~'s descriptions sound accurate on all the mom leaning phenos, but the Stardawg leaning phenos sound great too.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m baaacckkk 
Formally know as - white boy in Hawaii


----------



## B-dub.808 (Feb 12, 2018)

Wicket warrick # 2 clone bred by B-dub genetics


----------



## B-dub.808 (Feb 12, 2018)

Stealthy banana cookies #2 clone bred by B-dub Genetics


----------



## KENTA (Feb 13, 2018)

HSO Headband 
HSO Trainwreck 
Peyote x gs Cookies
Barnys farm critical kush 

Also harvested a standout DNA tangilope today. Really excited about this one


----------



## B-dub.808 (Feb 14, 2018)

Got a New electric sky 180 watt led for my 3’x5’ to replace the T5s


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 15, 2018)

KENTA said:


> HSO Headband
> HSO Trainwreck
> Peyote x gs Cookies
> Barnys farm critical kush
> ...


Looking good braddah! 

Have you had the clone only Headband and Trainwreck? It would be cool to know how HSO's compare to the clones.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 15, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> View attachment 4089897 Got a New electric sky 180 watt led for my 3’x5’ to replace the T5s


Nice looking light B-dub! I'm planning on building a couple LED strip lights as soon as I get get the chance.


----------



## KENTA (Feb 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good braddah!
> 
> Have you had the clone only Headband and Trainwreck? It would be cool to know how HSO's compare to the clones.


Nah man I haven't tried the clone only unfortunately. I hear hso puts out a decent version though.. We shall see!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2018)

New sprouts popping up!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bobqp (Feb 19, 2018)

KENTA said:


> HSO Headband
> HSO Trainwreck
> Peyote x gs Cookies
> Barnys farm critical kush
> ...


Very nice sized buds


----------



## bobqp (Feb 19, 2018)

So when does the season start and Finnish in Hawaii


----------



## bobqp (Feb 19, 2018)

Hso black d.o.g x ghost train haze 1. 8ft tall and still showing no signs of flowering. Love watching you Hawaiian guys grow.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 19, 2018)

bobqp said:


> So when does the season start and Finnish in Hawaii


Never! You can grow year round here because the day length only deviates around 2 hours between summer and winter.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 19, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Never! You can grow year round here because the day length only deviates around 2 hours between summer and winter.


Paradise


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Paradise


Except for the price of electric.


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> Except for the price of electric.


Feel your pain.
Yep, price for electricity is a killer here in Hawaii. I put up 38 Solar panel back in 2014. Saved me big time.
$18 a month, Winna.
Won't grow outside, wish I could. Too close to neighbors and to many rippers.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> Feel your pain.
> Yep, price for electricity is a killer here in Hawaii. I put up 38 Solar panel back in 2014. Saved me big time.
> $18 a month, Winna.
> Won't grow outside, wish I could. Too close to neighbors and to many rippers.


I'm here in NW Florida, but I hear you guys talking about it all the time. Got to love the LED version of the Gas Lantern.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 19, 2018)

Its 52 dollars a week at my house for electricity and no grow lights.


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm here in NW Florida, but I hear you guys talking about it all the time. Got to love the LED version of the Gas Lantern.


Florida has some good sunshine. Sometimes to humid and rainy for me, ha
Plus those hurricanes, Oh No!
We get them too, but we have been lucky for a while now.


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Its 52 dollars a week at my house for electricity and no grow lights.


Was paying 500 plus a month here, before Solar.
We don't even have heating systems for homes here, LOL
How the growing outside going out that way?


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

KENTA said:


> HSO Headband
> HSO Trainwreck
> Peyote x gs Cookies
> Barnys farm critical kush
> ...


So Sexy


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> Florida has some good sunshine. Sometimes to humid and rainy for me, ha
> Plus those hurricanes, Oh No!
> We get them too, but we have been lucky for a while now.


Last year was the most fucked year I have had in ages. Rained from June on. Until I chopped all my rotten plants early. Then when my fall/winter plants were getting going, it stopped raining. Did not rain a drop in September or October. But on average, it is pretty good growing here.

We have had 7-8 easy years as far as hurricanes go, until this one this past year. And it was played out by the time it got up to me. We did have one little middling one come through in 2016 and break both my two BST2 X BST1 females. Just big enough to name them for me. Hurricane Head. {. . . . . from Tough Guys Don't Dance}


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Its 52 dollars a week at my house for electricity and no grow lights.


We have had some really cold weather for Florida. Lows down to 16F one night, and almost two weeks of nights in the 20's. We use a heatpump and our light bill was under $300 for last month. Pretty cheap. I think it's around 200-225 most of the time. {I haven't paid a bill in 29 years, so I don't really know}


----------



## bobqp (Feb 19, 2018)

God that's a lot of money. Growing is going good here a few of my plants are starting to flower. Still really nice and hot here .


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 19, 2018)

I pay about $150/month for 2 people. I veg outdoor with 5w LED bulbs that cost hardly anything to run.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Last year was the most fucked year I have had in ages. Rained from June on. Until I chopped all my rotten plants early. Then when my fall/winter plants were getting going, it stopped raining. Did not rain a drop in September or October. But on average, it is pretty good growing here.
> 
> We have had 7-8 easy years as far as hurricanes go, until this one this past year. And it was played out by the time it got up to me. We did have one little middling one come through in 2016 and break both my two BST2 X BST1 females. Just big enough to name them for me. Hurricane Head. {. . . . . from Tough Guys Don't Dance}


Yeah thankgod we don't get hurricanes here. We did see a mini tornado 2 foot round and 20 foot tall. Haha that was entertaining for us. Last year it rained for 7 weeks during flowering killed 99 percent of my plants


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 20, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Yeah thankgod we don't get hurricanes here. We did see a mini tornado 2 foot round and 20 foot tall. Haha that was entertaining for us. Last year it rained for 7 weeks during flowering killed 99 percent of my plants


We had a mini tornado here on Maui a couple weeks or so ago, which is rare enough I've never heard of one before. I've seen a couple water spouts though which are pretty rad. And we got snow on Haleakala today which is pretty rare. Not the best pic, but there it is way up there


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> Except for the price of electric.


And centipedes, jellyfish, man-o-war, cockroaches and some of the tourists take it down a notch, but it's not too bad, ha ha! At least it's not like where poor @bobqp is with all the biggest and/or deadliest everything, ha ha! Just kidding (kind of)  I'd probably be fine with most of the critters in Oz except the giant Huntsman spiders that like to hang out in your car and surprise you while you're driving. I don't mind spiders, but I wouldn't be down with fast giant ones wanting to cuddle with me while I'm on the highway, ha ha!


----------



## bobqp (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice pic. Police helicopters have been taking people patches here pretty hard. 30 plants 12ft tall got taken Monday ,they found a lot of patches Tuesday and are still out flying around looking for more. Most of the dangerous animals in Australia usually run or slither away. Very rarely do you hear about someone being bitten. Huntsman are just curious spiders. A lot of tourists kill them because of how big they are. The ones that sends a shiver down my spine is Sydney funnel web spiders.. They are aggressive and will attack. They will kill you or make your flesh rot away. Like really bad gangrene. There's so many different climates in Australia. At the top you can walk around in shorts in winter nice and warm. At the bottom you freeze your ass off. Going to do a lot more sativa dominant strains next season.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> And centipedes, jellyfish, man-o-war, cockroaches and some of the tourists take it down a notch, but it's not too bad, ha ha! At least it's not like where poor @bobqp is with all the biggest and/or deadliest everything, ha ha! Just kidding (kind of)  I'd probably be fine with most of the critters in Oz except the giant Huntsman spiders that like to hang out in your car and surprise you while you're driving. I don't mind spiders, but I wouldn't be down with fast giant ones wanting to cuddle with me while I'm on the highway, ha ha!


We have all that, except the man of war. Plus mosquitoes. I live an hour from Panama City Beach. We are right up there in the top 10 of bad tourist towns. I try to never go down there in the summertime. The bad thing is, the little known beaches like Mexico Beach and Port Saint Joe are starting to tourist up too. All that is saving Alligator Point is the no see ums.

When anyone asks about moving to NW Florida, I tell them the rednecks bite and Gators are rude.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2018)

Christmas of 88 we got a big storm and Haleakala was covered in snow the next morning. The best part was that after the storm passed we got a big south swell. That was the last time I surfed good waves in Hawaii. I surfed one more big swell that hit Orange County in 89 and then I retired from surfing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 21, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> And centipedes, jellyfish, man-o-war, cockroaches and some of the tourists take it down a notch, but it's not too bad, ha ha! At least it's not like where poor @bobqp is with all the biggest and/or deadliest everything, ha ha! Just kidding (kind of)  I'd probably be fine with most of the critters in Oz except the giant Huntsman spiders that like to hang out in your car and surprise you while you're driving. I don't mind spiders, but I wouldn't be down with fast giant ones wanting to cuddle with me while I'm on the highway, ha ha!


You guys are lucky the Little Fire Ants havent established themselves there yet. They are hell and pretty much impossible to fully eradicate once established. Bad news for the ag and tourism industry.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah I retired from surfing about 9 years ago after hurting my lower back. Loved big wave surfing in the cyclones.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Very nice pic. Police helicopters have been taking people patches here pretty hard. 30 plants 12ft tall got taken Monday ,they found a lot of patches Tuesday and are still out flying around looking for more. Most of the dangerous animals in Australia usually run or slither away. Very rarely do you hear about someone being bitten. Huntsman are just curious spiders. A lot of tourists kill them because of how big they are. The ones that sends a shiver down my spine is Sydney funnel web spiders.. They are aggressive and will attack. They will kill you or make your flesh rot away. Like really bad gangrene. There's so many different climates in Australia. At the top you can walk around in shorts in winter nice and warm. At the bottom you freeze your ass off. Going to do a lot more sativa dominant strains next season.


I was mostly kidding about the creepy crawlers there. I've met plenty of people from Oz and from the sounds of it nobody is very worried about all the deadly critters you guys have.

I thought the funnel web spiders usually give you a dry warning bite first if they can. There's a spider on the mainland and some say that we have it here called a brown recluse that will rot away a bunch of flesh if you don't get it taken care of quick. There is some pretty nasty pictures on the web of people who got bit and by the time they went to the hospital there was already some large deep areas of flesh rotting away, ugh. 

I hope you plants stay safe from the helicopters! Fortunately, the police helicopters don't fly this time of year here. It's nice to have a few months without worrying if they're going to swoop down on ya.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> We have all that, except the man of war. Plus mosquitoes. I live an hour from Panama City Beach. We are right up there in the top 10 of bad tourist towns. I try to never go down there in the summertime. The bad thing is, the little known beaches like Mexico Beach and Port Saint Joe are starting to tourist up too. All that is saving Alligator Point is the no see ums.
> 
> When anyone asks about moving to NW Florida, I tell them the rednecks bite and Gators are rude.


We have mosquitoes too, but they're not bad where I live and most of the rest of that stuff isn't that bad. I've been stung by a man-o-war once and bitten by centipedes twice and the tourists aren't too bad for the most part, just somewhat annoying and it's mostly their driving that annoys me the most. This ain't the mainland so no need to drive like it's the mainland, ha ha! 

The real downsides, to Maui anyway, is the cost of living and finding a place to live if you have to. There's plenty people here and not enough houses otherwise there's not much to complain about


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> You guys are lucky the Little Fire Ants havent established themselves there yet. They are hell and pretty much impossible to fully eradicate once established. Bad news for the ag and tourism industry.


We are definitely blessed to not have fire ants. I think people have found them few times, but I've never heard of them getting established.

I did just hear the first coqui frog(s) from my house last week. I'm guessing something got them because I haven't heard them in about 5 days. Hopefully it stays that way


----------



## KENTA (Feb 23, 2018)

How’s everybody dealing with this wet humid weather? I been taking cracks the last week or so


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 23, 2018)

KENTA said:


> How’s everybody dealing with this wet humid weather? I been taking cracks the last week or so


Weather kind of sucks right now. Outside growers I feel for you.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2018)

KENTA said:


> How’s everybody dealing with this wet humid weather? I been taking cracks the last week or so


Do you have horizontal air flow fans running in your greenhouse? Good air movement helps.


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 23, 2018)

Did anyone here go to the 2018 Hawaii Cannabis Expo besides me?
I thought is was So, So. But, was ok for the size of our population.
I give the brothers and sister credit, they did their best. 
However some people were skating the rules. But, it happens. 
Maybe, one day we will go recreational. But, I don't count on it for a long time. 
Funny how Hawaii is very liberal state. But, for some reason. It is very different from the mainland usa on this matter. Go figure 
Shit, we approved Medical marijuana in 2000 and we got our first dispensers, what 18 years later. Ha
Maybe one day Federal Law will change before Hawaii does.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 23, 2018)

I dont think recreational weed has always been the best for the homegrowers and small farmers in legal states, alot of growers in Cali are not happy how things are going right now. It would be nice if our state loosened up a little and allowed licenses for growers other than the dispensaries to provide meds to patients. I personally just enjoy growing the plant and would hate to have that taken away from me because our state feels like we have a recreational system that provides adequate access to cannabis and there is no need for people to grow their own. We've already had a few local politicians try to introduce bills to eliminate home growers so the dispensaries get more business. 

Hawaii politicians already view the current dispensary system as this sort of exemplary model of how a dispensary program should work and some have even referred to it as one of the top in the nation. That is ridiculous to me because we probably have the highest dispensary prices for the most mediocre product in the nation.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont think recreational weed has always been the best for the homegrowers and small farmers in legal states, alot of growers in Cali are not happy how things are going right now. It would be nice if our state loosened up a little and allowed licenses for growers other than the dispensaries to provide meds to patients. I personally just enjoy growing the plant and would hate to have that taken away from me because our state feels like we have a recreational system that provides adequate access to cannabis and there is no need for people to grow their own. We've already had a few local politicians try to introduce bills to eliminate home growers so the dispensaries get more business.
> 
> Hawaii politicians already view the current dispensary system as this sort of exemplary model of how a dispensary program should work and some have even referred to it as one of the top in the nation. That is ridiculous to me because we probably have the highest dispensary prices for the most mediocre product in the nation.


Lots of Cali growers left RIU over disputes about the rec vote. They were preaching gloom and doom, and the mods didn't like it. Of course all they warned of has come to pass.


----------



## KENTA (Feb 23, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you have horizontal air flow fans running in your greenhouse? Good air movement helps.


Yeah def been running the fans full blast 24/7.

Its my drying room mainly. I have a small ac that usually does the job. Been in there a week and still really wet.. May have to bust out the dehumidifier


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2018)

KENTA said:


> Yeah def been running the fans full blast 24/7.
> 
> Its my drying room mainly. I have a small ac that usually does the job. Been in there a week and still really wet.. May have to bust out the dehumidifier


Yeah, I keep circulating fans, a dehumidifier, air conditioner and humidifier going 24/7 in the dry room. It always stays 68-69 degrees and 55-62% RH. Everything comes out perfect for me with those parameters


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah, I keep circulating fans, a dehumidifier, air conditioner and humidifier going 24/7 in the dry room. It always stays 68-69 degrees and 55-62% RH. Everything comes out perfect for me with those parameters


Also, I've got the dehumidifier and humidifier hooked up to RH sensors that'll have them kick on and off and set humidity levels so the room always stays in that 55-62% range


----------



## bobqp (Feb 23, 2018)

What's the best strains you Hawaiian guys have grown outdoors for strength against humidity and raun??


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 25, 2018)

bobqp said:


> What's the best strains you Hawaiian guys have grown outdoors for strength against humidity and raun??


It's been awhile since I was growing straight outdoors. With greenhouse cover I don't have to be as selective, but when I was growing without cover I pretty much stuck to strains that were at least 75% sativa genetics for the most part. If I was seed shopping I wouldn't even look at indica dominant strains. Sometimes I'd still have problems with bud rot, but I'd guess it would've been worse with more indica leaning strains. The tropical varieties from Ace or Cannabiogen would be up near the top of my grow list. I had good runs with Kali Mist, Mango from Blimburn Seeds (it was a freebie that smelled exactly like Mango and did surprisingly well), some south Indian variety, Thais can handle anything, Malawi from Ace did pretty good, the Jamaican x Goji OG I have did well (probably from the Jamaican side), the Skywalker OG x Pipeline I have did good too (probably from the Hawaiian bred Pipeline) and pretty much any of the local bred varieties do well here too. I'm sure I had some others, but I can't remember all of them, ha ha.

If I was guerilla growing in a tropical climate I'd go with tropical varieties or tropical variety crosses for the majority of my plants and throw out whatever else for fun in hopes that it makes it through the season. Back in the day here most everything was tropical varieties, because they grew well here, until the helicopter eradication program began then most guys crossed those tropical varieties to Afghanis to shorten the flowering time and height and then would select the most resistant ones out of those crosses.


----------



## bobqp (Feb 25, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> It's been awhile since I was growing straight outdoors. With greenhouse cover I don't have to be as selective, but when I was growing without cover I pretty much stuck to strains that were at least 75% sativa genetics for the most part. If I was seed shopping I wouldn't even look at indica dominant strains. Sometimes I'd still have problems with bud rot, but I'd guess it would've been worse with more indica leaning strains. The tropical varieties from Ace or Cannabiogen would be up near the top of my grow list. I had good runs with Kali Mist, Mango from Blimburn Seeds (it was a freebie that smelled exactly like Mango and did surprisingly well), some south Indian variety, Thais can handle anything, Malawi from Ace did pretty good, the Jamaican x Goji OG I have did well (probably from the Jamaican side), the Skywalker OG x Pipeline I have did good too (probably from the Hawaiian bred Pipeline) and pretty much any of the local bred varieties do well here too. I'm sure I had some others, but I can't remember all of them, ha ha.
> 
> If I was guerilla growing in a tropical climate I'd go with tropical varieties or tropical variety crosses for the majority of my plants and throw out whatever else for fun in hopes that it makes it through the season. Back in the day here most everything was tropical varieties, because they grew well here, until the helicopter eradication program began then most guys crossed those tropical varieties to Afghanis to shorten the flowering time and height and then would select the most resistant ones out of those crosses.


Cheers for the info . I have new Zealand x Malawi . tnr from kc brains. And a Mexican strain. We get a lot of rain here on the coast sobim always looking for new sativa strains. Might buy a ace seeds tropical mix and give them a go.


----------



## KENTA (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds perfect. Thanks for the tips! I guess I’ll have to go ahead and run them both to achieve that constant temp and RH




rikdabrick said:


> Also, I've got the dehumidifier and humidifier hooked up to RH sensors that'll have them kick on and off and set humidity levels so the room always stays in that 55-62% range


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 25, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Cheers for the info . I have new Zealand x Malawi . tnr from kc brains. And a Mexican strain. We get a lot of rain here on the coast sobim always looking for new sativa strains. Might buy a ace seeds tropical mix and give them a go.


Ace's Tropical Mix is cheap enough it's definitely worth a shot. If I had the time for guerilla growing I'd be growing those too.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 25, 2018)

KENTA said:


> Sounds perfect. Thanks for the tips! I guess I’ll have to go ahead and run them both to achieve that constant temp and RH


This is the humidity controller I bought. It works good, it just takes a little time to dink around with it to get it calibrated properly and get the range you want. A good hygrometer helps a lot because it's not calibrated exactly out of the box. I bought two of them and neither were spot on, but I got them exactly where I want them with a little adjusting


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey guys, non cannabis related question. I used to live on Oahu but now live back on the mainland. Anyways, a friend who lives on Molokai sent me some Hawaiian Chili Pepper seeds and I'm gonna attempt to grow them in my greenhouse here. It's been 3 weeks now and they still haven't germinated. I know you have to keep the soil temp warm for chili peppers. My question is for anyone who has grown Hawaiian Chilis from seed,what has been your experience? How long before these suckers sprout? Mahalo guys


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 28, 2018)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Hey guys, non cannabis related question. I used to live on Oahu but now live back on the mainland. Anyways, a friend who lives on Molokai sent me some Hawaiian Chili Pepper seeds and I'm gonna attempt to grow them in my greenhouse here. It's been 3 weeks now and they still haven't germinated. I know you have to keep the soil temp warm for chili peppers. My question is for anyone who has grown Hawaiian Chilis from seed,what has been your experience? How long before these suckers sprout? Mahalo guys


Hey! Long time no see. What state are you living in now?

I think something might have got messed up with your seeds or germination process or at least I haven't had it take that long for Hawaiian chilli peppers to sprout. Bell peppers are the only pepper seeds that take awhile to sprout for me.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Feb 28, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey! Long time no see. What state are you living in now?
> 
> I think something might have got messed up with your seeds or germination process or at least I haven't had it take that long for Hawaiian chilli peppers to sprout. Bell peppers are the only pepper seeds that take awhile to sprout for me.


Aaaay...I'm in Washington state now. Got land and greenhouse to grow in now for outdoors!  Hmmm...maybe the seeds need to dry out first more before I plant them. They were still a little moist when he sent them


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 2, 2018)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Aaaay...I'm in Washington state now. Got land and greenhouse to grow in now for outdoors!  Hmmm...maybe the seeds need to dry out first more before I plant them. They were still a little moist when he sent them


Right on, Washington seems like nice state. I just passed through once, but I liked it and the people I've met from there have been cool.

I'm pretty sure most tomato and pepper seeds you want to dry out before you plant them.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 2, 2018)

They could've been harvested too early. I had minimal success trying to germinate seed I saved from some store bought peppers because they were not overripe. I think you want to select the old, wrinkly peppers to save seed from.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 9, 2018)

eh bruddas. with long season coming up i just wanted to hear how everyone else goes about starting their grows. I have an indoor veg room with my plants a little over a foot tall right now after being topped. I'm still experimenting with the best day to throw plants outdoors for the long season cuz i know it can be strain dependent as well.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 9, 2018)

some plants go into a weird reveg growth if thrown out too soon which sucks especially when they are mid flower


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 10, 2018)

I sow my Sativa seeds on the first full moon after the March equinox into final containers and full sun with no supplemental lighting

Back to the very first question that started the thread! Lol


----------



## TantalusBotanicals (Mar 11, 2018)

Is anyone on Oahu growing certified high CBD strains?

Patient treating epilepsy in dire need of a cut. 

I currently have a garden with some high grade recreational clones from Dark Hourse Nursery 

Thank you!


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 12, 2018)

TantalusBotanicals said:


> Is anyone on Oahu growing certified high CBD strains?
> 
> Patient treating epilepsy in dire need of a cut.
> 
> ...


Aloha!

I'm actually on Maui growing a cut of Hurkle that has been tested at 10% CBD 7% THC it is a perfect ratio for medical use. I searched through a couple packs and this was the one. Mold and mildew resistant and incredibly frosty. let me know if you are interested. I have the lab test results available. harlequinn crossed with querkle from TGA genetics. clones will be ready by summer.


----------



## grassified (Mar 15, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont think recreational weed has always been the best for the homegrowers and small farmers in legal states, alot of growers in Cali are not happy how things are going right now. It would be nice if our state loosened up a little and allowed licenses for growers other than the dispensaries to provide meds to patients. I personally just enjoy growing the plant and would hate to have that taken away from me because our state feels like we have a recreational system that provides adequate access to cannabis and there is no need for people to grow their own. We've already had a few local politicians try to introduce bills to eliminate home growers so the dispensaries get more business.
> 
> Hawaii politicians already view the current dispensary system as this sort of exemplary model of how a dispensary program should work and some have even referred to it as one of the top in the nation. That is ridiculous to me because we probably have the highest dispensary prices for the most mediocre product in the nation.



Don't you get it? That's exactly what they want.


----------



## MKGROW (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone seen these little fukas?
Caught this one killing and eating my ladybugs any idea what it is and how get rid of without harming my beneficial critters??


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2018)

MKGROW said:


> Anyone seen these little fukas?
> Caught this one killing and eating my ladybugs any idea what it is and how get rid of without harming my beneficial critters??


I'm pretty sure that's an assassin bug nymph. They're a good garden predator, but they eat anything they can including other predator bugs and even each other if not much else is around. Unfortunately some of the best garden predators like assassin bugs, green lacewings and praying mantis' eat other good guys along with the bad guys


----------



## MKGROW (Apr 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm pretty sure that's an assassin bug nymph. They're a good garden predator, but they eat anything they can including other predator bugs and even each other if not much else is around. Unfortunately some of the best garden predators like assassin bugs, green lacewings and praying mantis' eat other good guys along with the bad guys


 Thanks for the info. I’d much rather have these green anole in there. Saw this little guy just yesterday


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 9, 2018)

MKGROW said:


> Thanks for the info. I’d much rather have these green anole in there. Saw this little guy just yesterday


I'll take them all, ha ha! I haven't done it for awhile, but I used to catch every centipede I'd find and throw them in my greenhouse. Cane toads too. I actually just saw a big centipede in there tonight. All the other predators (lady bugs, praying mantis, geckos, spiders, etc.) just find there way in. I don't think I've seen any anole in there though. I wish we could ship in green lacewings. I know we have them here, but I never see them or their eggs in my area. I probably have to plant some flowers that attract them. Getting beneficial nematodes would be rad too!


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 9, 2018)

Last year I inquired about buying insects from buildasoil thinking they would be aware of different shipping regulations and they were eager to send pretty much anything to Hawaii. Then I researched a little and had to inform them I couldnt risk the hefty state fines if caught. 
People definitely still do it though.
We all need to be more mindful about what we import into hawaii, things might seem harmless like clones or insects/worms we already have but they can be hiding things that are potentially devastating to our native species.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 9, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Last year I inquired about buying insects from buildasoil thinking they would be aware of different shipping regulations and they were eager to send pretty much anything to Hawaii. Then I researched a little and had to inform them I couldnt risk the hefty state fines if caught.
> People definitely still do it though.
> We all need to be more mindful about what we import into hawaii, things might seem harmless like clones or insects/worms we already have but they can be hiding things that are potentially devastating to our native species.


Well said waterproof! Though I wouldn't feel bad at all about kicking the parasitic nematodes' asses with beneficial nematodes, otherwise I agree


----------



## KENTA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ace high and night rider at wk 5. Started throwing out funky leaves so started light dep a couple weeks ago. Trying to get these last few girls bloomed out. Veg house getting too full!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 10, 2018)

Looking good @KENTA How's the nose on those? 

I just finished a few GPS strains too. They all grew good except one or two that got attacked by root-knot nematodes (hence my dislike of them) and all had good aroma. I'm thinking there should be at least a couple I'll keep around for awhile. I had several Jamokas, a few Purple Badlands and a couple Raindance.

Here's a few pics:

Raindance
 
Raindance bottom nug at second chop
 
Another Raindance nug
 
One of the Jamokas
 

Purple Badlands 

Another Purple Badlands


----------



## njamess (Apr 10, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Last year I inquired about buying insects from buildasoil thinking they would be aware of different shipping regulations and they were eager to send pretty much anything to Hawaii. Then I researched a little and had to inform them I couldnt risk the hefty state fines if caught.
> People definitely still do it though.
> We all need to be more mindful about what we import into hawaii, things might seem harmless like clones or insects/worms we already have but they can be hiding things that are potentially devastating to our native species.


Right on yeah don't want to more import invasive species to our secluded environment. Fire Ants are an absolute nightmare.

I believe there is always a risk of importing parasitic nematodes along with beneficial ones when a possible 'bad batch' was created in a lab. This could be a reason why beneficial nematodes are restricted entry into Hawaii.

When it comes to beneficial insects in general, importing them creates problems because the species of beneficial insects are different than ours and may or may not compete with our native biota.

There may also be hitchhikers like mites that we may not have in Hawaii. All we need is some new lady bug mite to be introduced inadvertently by someone who illegally imports into Hawaii.

We should all be mindful of what we decide to bring back home. Even from your local Nursery

Aloha


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 10, 2018)

The Coqui frog is a good example. In puerto rico where it comes from, the population is roughly 20,000 frogs per hectare....in Hawaii its up to 55,000 frogs per hectare due to no natural predators creating huge competition for native birds, etc. And on the Big Island, you can pretty much count on the government not doing jack to control anything until Maui or Oahu gets it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 10, 2018)

njamess said:


> Right on yeah don't want to more import invasive species to our secluded environment. Fire Ants are an absolute nightmare.
> 
> I believe there is always a risk of importing parasitic nematodes along with beneficial ones when a possible 'bad batch' was created in a lab. This could be a reason why beneficial nematodes are restricted entry into Hawaii.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing with you, but you cannot in anyway breed parasitic nematodes from a batch of predator nematodes. 

The Dept of Agriculture and the Forest Service are just extra cautious because the state has screwed up soooo many times allowing/importing stuff in to the state. And you and waterproof808 are both correct in the possibility of something else hitchhiking (disease, smaller pest) on the back of whatever beneficial critter might be imported which is the main reason you can't import beneficials even if it's the same variety of insect, worm, bacteria, nematode, fungi that we already have here.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey Rik, you ever look into root knot nematode suppressing cover crops? I think I read Tropic Sunn Hemp is good at reducing them but there may be some others.


----------



## KENTA (Apr 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good @KENTA How's the nose on those?
> 
> I just finished a few GPS strains too. They all grew good except one or two that got attacked by root-knot nematodes (hence my dislike of them) and all had good aroma. I'm thinking there should be at least a couple I'll keep around for awhile. I had several Jamokas, a few Purple Badlands and a couple Raindance.
> 
> ...


Great looking girls! Niicely done!
I have really great smells on most ranging from fruity, to musky to skunky. Of course they’re not all keepers as with any breeder but really happy overall so far with GP


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 21, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey Rik, you ever look into root knot nematode suppressing cover crops? I think I read Tropic Sunn Hemp is good at reducing them but there may be some others.


Sorry for the super slow reply. I've been working on getting to bed earlier so it's been limiting the amount of time I get to spend online.

Anyway, I haven't planted tropic sunn hemp in the greenhouse I was having nematode problems in. I did plant some in my other greenhouse and haven't had any nematode problems in there so maybe it did something though I've had different problems in each one even though they're not that far from each other. I'll try planting some in the problem greenhouse this round. Sunn hemp is a pretty good crop to grow for organic matter because it grows so fast, but I have a pretty high percentage of organic matter already and it's kind of a pain because I have to trim it down constantly because of how quickly it grows. I'll throw some seeds down anyway just to experiment on the nematode suppression abilities.

I also got Venerate from Marrone Bio which is the same stuff as there bio-nematicide product Majestine and I ordered some Diterra (sp?) organic nematicide also so those nematodes are going to have to fight for their supper at least, ha ha!

Thanks for the heads-up on the sunn hemp!


----------



## Rider509 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey all, came across this thread researching an old Hawaiian strain called JohnnyD. I was gifted BOEL Skunk x JohnnyD seeds from a friend of the family that lives on the big island. After reading some of the descriptions here from way back I can def see the JD influence. The JohnnyD was rumored to be a Thai/Cambodian cross but the plants look like they've got a lot of Afghani in them, maybe from the skunk. I call it Thaibodian Skunk for short. Definitely some weird-ass frosty flowers that are great for hash. I'll be house sitting for my bro up on the hill outside Capt Cook the last two weeks of July if anyone wants to roast a bowl and have a beer.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 25, 2018)

Stealthy widow , bred by me , this is a cross between camp stealth Girl Scout cookie and white widow from green house seeds she’s currently in testing


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wicked kenobi og kush, bred by me , this ones currently out of testing and being released really soon! 
(Pretty wicked x obi wan og)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey everybody, aloha gonna cut too the chase. I’ll be the “bad” guy and I’ll say it. B-Dub, go promote your company somewhere else. Not here. If you wanna talk story and post pics cool, but if you think you’re gonna come in here and occasionally post that crap it confirms my theory of what your intents are. Don’t you have a thread for your “seed company” too post the same picture on? Or did you already double post that? This thread started before you popped your first seed. Have some respect for it and the few long time members that are left. Most left because of people like yourself, FYI. 



*DISCLAIMER* I’m not gonna answer any of your childish troll question replies


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

Lol I’ll post what I want did I say where it was being released ? Get off my dick guy


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

@SpliffAndMyLady I can post want I want if you don’t like it fuck off , I didn’t say where it was being released and seriously I can post pics of my plants if I want get over your self jealous fuck


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey everybody, aloha gonna cut too the chase. I’ll be the “bad” guy and I’ll say it. B-Dub, go promote your company somewhere else. Not here. If you wanna talk story and post pics cool, but if you think you’re gonna come in here and occasionally post that crap it confirms my theory of what your intents are. Don’t you have a thread for your “seed company” too post the same picture on? Or did you already double post that? This thread started before you popped your first seed. Have some respect for it and the few long time members that are left. Most left because of people like yourself, FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER* I’m not gonna answer any of your childish troll question replies


Psst spliff stick to pressing your mediocre flowers with your shitty table vice and hair straightener heating pads and worry about what your not doing and not about what I’m doing aloha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

If you think getting a reputation is hard wait til you try loosing this shitty one you’ve earned. It’s a small island. Don’t shit where you sleep.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> If you think getting a reputation is hard wait til you try loosing this shitty one you’ve earned. It’s a small island. Don’t shit where you sleep.


Come see me if you got a problem guy


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> If you think getting a reputation is hard wait til you try loosing this shitty one you’ve earned. It’s a small island. Don’t shit where you sleep.


lol like I care what you and your little butt buddy’s think of me , your the one that came talking all sideways first. you think I’m just gonna let you talk like that just cause your jealous bag ahah , you had no other reason to post about me other than your simply jealous , mother fuckin peanut butter and jealous!!


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> If you think getting a reputation is hard wait til you try loosing this shitty one you’ve earned. It’s a small island. Don’t shit where you sleep.


Awesome for blocking me on Instagram and reporting my posts mahalos good job for you I hope you feel accomplished bahahahahahaha


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

Psychosis; a severe mental disorder in which thought and emotions are so impaired that contact is lost with external reality.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Psychosis; a severe mental disorder in which thought and emotions are so impaired that contact is lost with external reality.


jeal·ous
ˈjeləs/
_adjective_
feeling or showing envy of someone or their achievements and advantages


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

I could never be jealous of amazing outstanding accomplished individual as yourself.

The long time members here know me and they know I just don’t talk shit for the hell of it. If your translucent text depict even half the person your are that says everything anybody needs too know.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I could never be jealous of amazing outstanding accomplished individual as yourself.
> 
> The long time members here know me and they know I just don’t talk shit for the hell of it. If your translucent text depict even half the person your are that says everything anybody needs too know.


Please enlighten me on why you started running your mouth in the first place then


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

If you actually read the comment you’d understand. The only thing running will be yourself. The long time members here know me and they know I just don’t talk shit for no reason or cause “I’m jealous”. If something’s pilau I have no problem addressing the elephant in the room.

Here’s some real mediocre jealous flowers and rosin for you too sit and think on:


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

*drops the mic....
.
.
.
bahahahahahah


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ll see you around. Keeping faking it til you make it


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Haha you shrimp dick troll. I’ll see you around. Keeping faking it til you make it


I’m not faking anything bud , let’s meet up I dare you , I’ll be by my self you can bring as many of your “boys” as you want , seriously let’s meet up I like see what you going to do


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Haha you shrimp dick troll. I’ll see you around. Keeping faking it til you make it


*You’ll see my strains around in cut form soon I bet hahaha lots of people on the island growing my dank fire gear


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> I’m not faking anything bud , let’s meet up I dare you , I’ll be by my self you can bring as many of your “boys” as you want , seriously let’s meet up I like see what you going to do


Soon You’ll probably even see flowers floating around the island of my strains grown by other people


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

Gear? I’m going to take it you had ZERO father figure in your life. If anybody buys your one time chucks of your 3 plant selection of a breeding regime they’re just as lost as yourself. You’re a fucking disgrace to real breeders. Set a fucking example, there’s real breeders out actually contributing to the community. You? Your just buying cheap gear and making chucks with it for money. That’s it, you only give a fuck about money and less about actual morals. That’s what separates us from you, and by US I’m talking about 99% of the real cannabis community. The other %1 is your market that you put so much effort into taking adavantage of.

We’ll all have our time too sit down and have story time one day. When it comes your turn, it’ll be just that, a fucking fairy tale.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Gear? I’m going to take it you had ZERO father figure in your life. If anybody buys your one time chucks of your 3 plant selection of a breeding regime they’re just as lost as yourself. You’re a fucking disgrace to real breeders. Set a fucking example, there’s real breeders out actually contributing to the community. You? Your just buying cheap gear and making chucks with it for money. That’s it, you only give a fuck about money and less about actual morals. That’s what separates us from you, and by US I’m talking about 99% of the real cannabis community. The other %1 is your market that you put so much effort into taking adavantage of.
> 
> We’ll all have our time too sit down and have story time one day. When it comes your turn, it’ll be just that, a fucking fairy tale.


Lol you think I only care about the money ? Why don’t you ask everyone who bought my gear from me when they only expected one pack or how many ever the buy I always double or triple the packs. so fuck out of hear talking about all I care about is money , iv gave more free seeds out to the community than you’ve ever popped, I give them extra packs to help them grow quality medicine cause most of the flower around the island is straight doo doo , and 3 plant selection for breeding ? For you Maybe. but not me I select for a long time always popping seeds to keep my legal plant count legal And I select from wayyyy wayyy more than 3 ,try triple digits and I take my time with my selection but as I said in posts on here befor I don’t have to share my breeding methods with you or anyone on here , yeah I know some breeders do but they leave out important parts , go ask a lot of breeders there methods they won’t tell you jack squat unless you personally know them


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

Because they aren't worth shit in the first place! Lmao. I’m beating a dead horse. And it’s putting my RIU account at risk. You’re not worth it, sorry everybody. Idiots often will drag ya down with them but don’t buy into this idiots Snake Oil seed company. Come by the thread some other time and talk story, not promote your bullshit “seed company”. That’s all we’re saying. If you can’t respect that, it once AGAIN goes against everything WE stand for so were going to have problems.

You 19 year old boy that buying north star genetics packs for 60$ Chucking with a shitty selection and selling them at nptune bank for $100. MONEY drives you.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> Lol you think I only care about the money ? Why don’t you ask everyone who bought my gear from me when they only expected one pack or how many ever the buy I always double or triple the packs. so fuck out of hear talking about all I care about is money , iv gave more free seeds out to the community than you’ve ever popped, I give them extra packs to help them grow quality medicine cause most of the flower around the island is straight doo doo , and 3 plant selection for breeding ? For you Maybe. but not me I select for a long time always popping seeds to keep my legal plant count legal And I select from wayyyy wayyy more than 3 ,try triple digits and I take my time with my selection but as I said in posts on here befor I don’t have to share my breeding methods with you or anyone on here , yeah I know some breeders do but they leave out important parts , go ask a lot of breeders there methods they won’t tell you jack squat unless you personally know them


Triple Digit? You popped maybe 1 full pack of each of the genetics that your started your company from. How the fuck is that triple digit?


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Because they aren't worth shit in the first place! Lmao. I’m beating a dead horse. And it’s putting my RIU account at risk. You’re not worth it, sorry everybody. Idiots often will drag ya down with them but don’t buy into this idiots Snake Oil seed company. Come by the thread some other time and talk story, not promote your bullshit “seed company”. That’s all we’re saying. If you can’t respect that, it once AGAIN goes against everything WE stand for so were going to have problems. Fucking 19 year old boy buying north star genetics packs for 60$ Chucking with a shitty selection and selling them at nptune bank for $100. MONEY drives you bitch.


I’m not 19 you hippie hipster fuck lol I didn’t set the price there but thanks and shitty selection you don’t know what your talking about how’s it a shitty selection when I have requirements the males and females have to pass for certain strains that take a long time , I can assure you my selection puts all your shit to shame even the ones I toss , don’t talk shit befor you’v grown my gear , want some I’ll give you some for free to shut your little wannabe hippie ass up


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> You stupid bitch you make triple digit selections? You popped maybe 1 full pack of each of the genetics that your started your company from. How the fuck is that triple digit?


Lol to get started , it all starts from somewhere , now look what I have some dank ass strains to really select from as that’s what iv been doing


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

How old are you? I wanna hear you lie about that too this is hilarious now. Hippy? Okay that’s what I’ll make you call yourself if I get ya.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> You stupid bitch you make triple digit selections? You popped maybe 1 full pack of each of the genetics that your started your company from. How the fuck is that triple digit?


You know you can find a diamond in the rough right? I don’t keep every male or female I get , out of the packs I buy the are a 1 in A hundred plus chance I’ll find a good enough male and when he shows him self and passes all my tests and stress training I’m gonna breed with him simple as that


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

See you shot yourself in the foot cuz I got too try some your “genetics” that frookies and verdict is in complete garbage. 

You calling my selections lame is funny when my library is full of the back bones too this shit


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> How old are you? I wanna hear you lie about that too this is hilarious now. Hippy? Okay that’s what I’ll make you call yourself if I get ya.


Why do I need to lie ? Every one on here knows and has known my age since that addmin guy tried to bully me off the site but never worked he’ll i even put it on public so y’all can see my age , I’m 21 , I bet your what 25-28 no?


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> See you shot yourself in the foot cuz I got too try some your “genetics” that frookies and verdict is in complete garbage.
> 
> You calling my selections lame is funny when my library is full of the back bones too this shit


Oh lol you got chem dog ? Good for you That strain is only good in crosses of the chem dog crosses , a buddy gave me a cut of probably the same chem dog you got and I tossed it cause it’s doo doo , IMO I don’t like chem terps but some people do


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> See you shot yourself in the foot cuz I got too try some your “genetics” that frookies and verdict is in complete garbage.
> 
> You calling my selections lame is funny when my library is full of the back bones too this shit


I’ll give you one of every pack for free to try them cause I know you’ll feel stupid when you start to grow them and realize it’s fire as fuck


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> How old are you? I wanna hear you lie about that too this is hilarious now. Hippy? Okay that’s what I’ll make you call yourself if I get ya.


Come get me Spliff I’m not scared I’ll meet up with you


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 28, 2018)

Nah, none of my cuts are sourced from anybody you know. Promise ya that. You have too discover fire first too make fire. You just keep trolling and I’m not getting your point? I gotta keep defending myself from your OPINION and laugh at you be endarkened by the FACTS. If your too stupid too know or make a point i’m just gonna say fuck you. Cuz I made mine and I’m done. Im even gonna go out on a limb and say fuck anyone who supports your lame ass. You look dumb as fuck. I don’t want to look like you. Cream always rises too the top!


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nah, none of my cuts are sourced from anybody you know. Promise ya that. You have too discover fire first too make fire. You just keep trolling and I’m not getting your point? I gotta keep defending myself from your OPINION and laugh at you be endarkened by the FACTS. If your too stupid too know or make a point i’m just gonna say fuck you. Cuz I made mine and I’m done. Im even gonna go out on a limb and say fuck anyone who supports your lame ass. You look dumb as fuck. I don’t want to look like you. Cream always rises too the top!


Your the one trolling not me , so fuck you too and go press your shit ass flower with your ghetto ass table vice make shift press


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Nah, none of my cuts are sourced from anybody you know. Promise ya that. You have too discover fire first too make fire. You just keep trolling and I’m not getting your point? I gotta keep defending myself from your OPINION and laugh at you be endarkened by the FACTS. If your too stupid too know or make a point i’m just gonna say fuck you. Cuz I made mine and I’m done. Im even gonna go out on a limb and say fuck anyone who supports your lame ass. You look dumb as fuck. I don’t want to look like you. Cream always rises too the top!


Iv been playing with fire for a really long time thanks tho


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 28, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> Oh lol you got chem dog ? Good for you That strain is only good in crosses of the chem dog crosses , a buddy gave me a cut of probably the same chem dog you got and I tossed it cause it’s doo doo , IMO I don’t like chem terps but some people do


LOL...you say chem is doodoo but used a chem d cross in your last plant pic you posted.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> LOL...you say chem is doodoo but used a chem d cross in your last plant pic you posted.


Read it again I said straight chem dog is doo doo , the cross I used that has chem dog in it is a cross of chem dog not chem dog and then I crossed it to something else and I said crosses of chem dog crosses are good


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

A


waterproof808 said:


> LOL...you say chem is doodoo but used a chem d cross in your last plant pic you posted.


And I also said I personally don’t like chem dog terps but some people do ,


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 28, 2018)

You get him Spliff. I think he is from OV must be the VOG affecting the brain.


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

East Hawaii said:


> You get him Spliff. I think he is from OV must be the VOG affecting the brain.


Lol


----------



## B-dub.808 (Apr 28, 2018)

East Hawaii said:


> You get him Spliff. I think he is from OV must be the VOG affecting the brain.


Get me spliff bahahahaha


----------



## MKGROW (Apr 28, 2018)

njamess said:


> Right on yeah don't want to more import invasive species to our secluded environment. Fire Ants are an absolute nightmare.
> 
> I believe there is always a risk of importing parasitic nematodes along with beneficial ones when a possible 'bad batch' was created in a lab. This could be a reason why beneficial nematodes are restricted entry into Hawaii.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn’t import anything like that. I have been catching ladybugs when I see them and relocate them to my garden. Helps w the aphids I seem to always be fighting. 
But I do eliminate every centipede and cane toad I see. Don’t need my kids or dogs getting into either one.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 30, 2018)

Anyone ever have their Medical Card expire while waiting for DOH to approve their renewal? I submitted my renewal on March 30 and my card expires after today, DOH still hasn't processed it. Kinda worried that I am losing legal protection tomorrow until the renewal is approved....we could have a GH mission any day now and I'd be fucked. Got a full greenhouse on Day 30.


----------



## Rider509 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'd like to think that they wouldn't be so petty as to cite you but some cops will write tix if your driver license is expired by even a few days. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 1, 2018)

Rider509 said:


> I'd like to think that they wouldn't be so petty as to cite you but some cops will write tix if your driver license is expired by even a few days. Fingers crossed for you.


More worried about the rare chance a green harvest mission happens and they see my garden, then its up to them if they are going to be dicks about it or not. 
Anyway, the weather forecast looks like shit all week so I doubt they will be flying.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 1, 2018)

My prescriber said not too worry if it’s in process. But the outcome if they did a check would probably be determined depending on your compliance and how your mada’s,fada’s, sistah braddah in law, Cop uncle is feeling that day. Lol


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 2, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone ever have their Medical Card expire while waiting for DOH to approve their renewal? I submitted my renewal on March 30 and my card expires after today, DOH still hasn't processed it. Kinda worried that I am losing legal protection tomorrow until the renewal is approved....we could have a GH mission any day now and I'd be fucked. Got a full greenhouse on Day 30.


 Not sure if they passed this bill or not but seen it on the gram


----------



## Rider509 (May 2, 2018)

What do they consider edibles, I wonder. If you made a CCO mixed with coconut oil to be used sublingually would that be an edible? Or are they thinking more about the child angle with cookies and brownies and such?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 2, 2018)

Infused oils, tinctures, and lozenges are already allowed. I think edibles refers to actual food items that people snack on. 

Bill SB2407 looks like its going to pass. Havent heard it get much media attention, but it adds treatment of opioid or other substance abuse, and treatment of withdrawal symptoms to the list of qualifying conditions.


----------



## Rider509 (May 3, 2018)

It seems that the Hawaiian-born BOEL Skunk x JohnnyD (Thaibodian Skunk for short) is a winner. I don't smoke anymore so I'm no judge of the quality of my own grows but I have a friend that I'd consider a connoisseur, and she's in love with the Thaibodian Skunk. I'm finishing out clones from three strains from my last grow but the next grow is going to be all Thaibodian Skunk. I want it to be the only strain in the RDWC so I can nurture it and bring out its best. Being the smaller of the plants it kinda had to take a back seat to the nutrient requirements of the big girls. I'm stoked to see what it can do under optimal conditions.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2018)

How are you BI farmers doing? I hope you and your families are safe.


----------



## Rider509 (May 4, 2018)

I hope your homes and grows are safe from Tūtū Pele.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 4, 2018)

5.3 and 6.9 Earthquake today, biggest one to hit since 1975. The energy is pretty crazy on the Island right now.


----------



## Rider509 (May 5, 2018)

"Crazy energy", haha, my bro said the same thing! They can smell the sulfur even on the southwest side but they're in a Zone 2 area so he's not too worried.


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 5, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> 5.3 and 6.9 Earthquake today, biggest one to hit since 1975. The energy is pretty crazy on the Island right now.


They Shook my house 3 times real good


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 9, 2018)

Good job to who ever it was then cause Now no one will see what I’m cooking up next since my instagram has been deleted 3 times I just said fuck it I’ll keep in contact with the seedbank and keep doing me


----------



## Rider509 (May 9, 2018)

This is the BOEL Skunk x JohnnyD from Golden Coast Genetics. It's a clone from the last grow. Strange looking flowers. Still has a long way to go.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Rider509 said:


> This is the BOEL Skunk x JohnnyD from Golden Coast Genetics. It's a clone from the last grow. Strange looking flowers. Still has a long way to go.
> View attachment 4133344 View attachment 4133345 View attachment 4133346


Looks like cone head buds from outer space.


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 12, 2018)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Delete this


Can we meet up or nah? ??? Iegit buddy pal we gone meet one day


----------



## Rider509 (May 12, 2018)

Let it go, B-dub. Not worth it.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> Can we meet up or nah? ??? Iegit buddy pal we gone meet one day


You keep making threats I’m going to ban you 
The both of you need to stop 
Last warning


----------



## Rider509 (May 12, 2018)

Soy burger smackdown! LOL.


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 14, 2018)

Stealthy banana cookie x gorilla glue 4 , cut small bud to check ripeness and soon to be good to go , I only only a couple hundred seeds cause the gorilla glue 4 clone was small but these should be fun


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 14, 2018)

Stealthy banana cookie seedling gonna our tyem all outside soon


----------



## waterproof808 (May 16, 2018)

Pnw dogshit x Dosidos from archive seedbank. 43 days flower


----------



## Rider509 (May 16, 2018)

Golden Coast Genetics BOEL Skunk x JohnnyD (Cambodian Thai) leaf. Can you say Afghan influence?


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2018)

What does it smell like?


----------



## Rider509 (May 17, 2018)

Mohican said:


> What does it smell like?


I've struggled with describing the smell and the best thing I can come up with is peppery spicy but my smeller may need recalibrating.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2018)

I am amazed at some of the killer smells the juice gives off when you pick off a leaf.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 18, 2018)

Sorry for my absence braddahs! I've been pretty busy and I've been trying to get to bed earlier which means I don't get a lot of time at my computer though I do check in on my phone everyday, but I really don't like typing on phones too much.

I posted these pics on my IG feed recently

Early long season harvest from last year


Late long season harvest from last year


I hope all is well with you guys and I'll try to make it to the PC more often


----------



## Rider509 (May 19, 2018)

@rikdabrick that's a beautiful operation you have going. Very nice!


----------



## rikdabrick (May 19, 2018)

Rider509 said:


> @rikdabrick that's a beautiful operation you have going. Very nice!


Thanks braddah! It's not all rainbows and unicorns, but I've been enjoying it. The hardest part is picking out the best 4 ozs for each of us cardholders, ha ha!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 19, 2018)

Nice greenie, Rik. I'm gonna have to save up to upgrade to a real GH one day


----------



## rikdabrick (May 19, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice greenie, Rik. I'm gonna have to save up to upgrade to a real GH one day


You're plants are looking great so unless you need to keep up with the Jones' there's not totally a need. Greenhouses have their own set of difficulties too so it's not automatically easier. There's some advantages to growing straight outdoors and some different ones to growing in greenies. I'll still pick GH growing over straight outdoor though. It can be tough to sleep when it's dumping outside for a week or more and you have a bunch of plants at the end of flowering. Keeping the rain off is the main advantage to the GH IMO.


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 19, 2018)

Got some of the seedlings outside now the get the rest of them outside and then in a few weeks I’ll do another seed hunt


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 19, 2018)

Banana glue 22 (stealthy banana cookie x gorilla glue 4) personal breeding stock , might pop some in a week or 2


----------



## B-dub.808 (May 19, 2018)

Girl Scout cookie flower rosin pressed in a 100u filter , sooo sooo delicious


----------



## waterproof808 (May 19, 2018)

Tres mints from seed junky. Day 46


----------



## waterproof808 (May 19, 2018)

PNW Dogshit x Dosidos from Archive Seedbank


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> View attachment 4138457 Girl Scout cookie flower rosin pressed in a 100u filter , sooo sooo delicious


Really nice looking B-dub


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

@waterproof808 beautiful job on those plants and nice camera skills as always! I already asked you how the PNW DS x Dosidos smells on IG, how's the Tres Mints smelling?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> @waterproof808 beautiful job on those plants and nice camera skills as always! I already asked you how the PNW DS x Dosidos smells on IG, how's the Tres Mints smelling?


Has a nice cookie OG smell. Its a finicky plant to grow but I like the smoke and she's pretty potent.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 22, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Has a nice cookie OG smell. Its a finicky plant to grow but I like the smoke and she's pretty potent.


For whatever reason I really like smelling these strains vicariously through others people's descriptions, ha ha! It sounds lovely


----------



## waterproof808 (May 22, 2018)

Another thing I like about the Tres Mints is the smell it leaves in the air when you smoke it. Makes the air smell kind of like incense or hashish.
The mold resistance seems to improve every time I run her again.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 24, 2018)

((Underdog OG x SFV OG) x (Triangle Kush x Larry F7)) x Larry F8


----------



## rikdabrick (May 25, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> ((Underdog OG x SFV OG) x (Triangle Kush x Larry F7)) x Larry F8
> View attachment 4141000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141023 View attachment 4141022


 Killing it there waterproof!


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> ((Underdog OG x SFV OG) x (Triangle Kush x Larry F7)) x Larry F8
> View attachment 4141000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141023 View attachment 4141022


That is a whole lot of Larry. Looking good.


----------



## Rider509 (May 27, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> ((Underdog OG x SFV OG) x (Triangle Kush x Larry F7)) x Larry F8
> View attachment 4141000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141023 View attachment 4141022


Not a big producer but OMG that looks like it packs a punch. Beautiful photography, Waterproof.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 25, 2018)

wachu said:


> You are just like the coqui frog an invasive species hurting our islands.
> 
> You not from 808 faker!


Aww, someone has a crush on me. Sorry, I’m not into dudes bro.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 25, 2018)

wachu said:


> You are not from here stop claiming 808.


Just so everyone knows, this tool is the breeder for Puamana seeds and he will threaten to call law enforcement on you if you call him out on his bullshit. 
Don’t support this haole snitch.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Aww, someone has a crush on me. Sorry, I’m not into dudes bro.


Yea. I got followed into another thread.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 26, 2018)

These posts were by one of puamana‘s previous fake screen names.


----------



## Rider509 (Jun 26, 2018)

He followed you here just to give you shit? Who does that? What a tool.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 4156191 View attachment 4156189
> These posts were by one of puamana‘s previous fake screen names.


Thread is gone now.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2018)

Rider509 said:


> He followed you here just to give you shit? Who does that? What a tool.


He is the herpes of the cannabis forums so you should expect him inconveniently pop up every now and then. 

Too bad there's not some kind of ointment to rub on him to get him to chill out and/or go away.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thread is gone now.


Kerry is really good at getting his multiple sock accounts banned in record time. He had two sock accounts banned on Grasscity just about a month ago besides the 5 or 6 he had going here


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2018)

The mods should have left the thread up just so people can see how crazy that guy is


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Guys! Choppers been flying everybody? They haven't made it to BI yet.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 18, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> Hi Guys! Choppers been flying everybody? They haven't made it to BI yet.


Hey Surfd! How's it going?

They've been flying Maui since last Friday and it sounds like they flew Molokai yesterday also.

I think they've only flown Kauai and Maui so far for the year


----------



## MKGROW (Jul 18, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> Hi Guys! Choppers been flying everybody? They haven't made it to BI yet.


Been seeing them on Molokai but look more like military doing maneuvers


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 18, 2018)

Cool, thanks guys! Yeah they flew my buddy pretty good on Oahu too so we must be next. I just starting back up again after a vacation so I only got seedlings going, but I got a lot. Lol 

All the boys stay busy right now, a cop got shot and killed last night so they all hunting his ass down right now.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 19, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> Cool, thanks guys! Yeah they flew my buddy pretty good on Oahu too so we must be next. I just starting back up again after a vacation so I only got seedlings going, but I got a lot. Lol
> 
> All the boys stay busy right now, a cop got shot and killed last night so they all hunting his ass down right now.


What do you have starting? Did you grow out any of the Snow High packs? His stuff always interested me and I've read some really good reviews on some of his varieties and mixed ones on others. It sounds like he has some great phenotypes to find, it just might be hit or miss on some of them.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> What do you have starting? Did you grow out any of the Snow High packs? His stuff always interested me and I've read some really good reviews on some of his varieties and mixed ones on others. It sounds like he has some great phenotypes to find, it just might be hit or miss on some of them.


Got a bunch of stuff started, going through some older stuff from other breeders as pretty soon I will only be running seeds that I have made. I dropped all my cuts and just doing seeds from here on out. 

Ran a bunch of different stuff from Snow and there are some very nice unique kind stuff but there is a little hunting usually required. I think I may still have a couple extra packs from him, you wanna try run em?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 19, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> Got a bunch of stuff started, going through some older stuff from other breeders as pretty soon I will only be running seeds that I have made. I dropped all my cuts and just doing seeds from here on out.
> 
> Ran a bunch of different stuff from Snow and there are some very nice unique kind stuff but there is a little hunting usually required. I think I may still have a couple extra packs from him, you wanna try run em?


It would be cool to run some Snow High gear. It just might be awhile before I get around to it. So if you don't mind I could take some. I might wait until after Jan. 1st to put them outside. I usually pop some stuff for fun between January and April. Thanks for the offer, I really appreciate it!



SurfdOut said:


> View attachment 4167592


Is that Pihoiki?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 19, 2018)

Heads up Big Island braddahs. It looks like Green Harvest is fueling up in Kailua today so get everything tagged up if you haven't already


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 19, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> It would be cool to run some Snow High gear. It just might be awhile before I get around to it. So if you don't mind I could take some. I might wait until after Jan. 1st to put them outside. I usually pop some stuff for fun between January and April. Thanks for the offer, I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Is that Pihoiki?


Shoot, next time I go in my seeds I will pull ya out whatever I have left from Snow. I got some of his Maui going right now. Yep, heard the choppers pounding OV today. 

Fuck, yeah that is Pohoiki. So sick right now. We didn't deserve this. She still there but probably only for a few more days...so many memories. I was there everyday. I miss everybody.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 20, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> Shoot, next time I go in my seeds I will pull ya out whatever I have left from Snow. I got some of his Maui going right now. Yep, heard the choppers pounding OV today.
> 
> Fuck, yeah that is Pohoiki. So sick right now. We didn't deserve this. She still there but probably only for a few more days...so many memories. I was there everyday. I miss everybody.
> View attachment 4168011


Right on, no rush on the seeds, I've got plenty to fill in the time, ha ha! How'd did the Coastal stuff turn out? I'm guessing you got some pretty decent mind fire from some of their crosses, yeah?

I've been keeping up on the lava flow through my wife mostly. Most of our friends over there are down near Pahoa and my wife has been good about keeping in touch with several of them over there so I heard that it doesn't look good for Pohoiki. I know everyone is expecting the worst and already super bummed out. I hope a miracle happens. We used to go there regularly on Sundays. Such a nice place to hang out and such a mellow surf spot for having some good waves. I never personally saw anybody get agro out there over surfing. I'm sure it's happened, but I didn't see it. I've got some real enjoyable memories there too. Such a crazy situation over there right now.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 21, 2018)

Coastal has some good stuff. They did disband tho. Bam and Bob Hemphill and Kagyu(he is keeping the brand) all separated up due to some issues with Kagyu. I not really into the sativas and I probably won't be testing anymore stuff for Kagyu but will be working more with Bam.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 22, 2018)

Aloha Y'all. I have an Auto Amnesia XXL I sprouted about 42 days ago. Once it got big in the Solo cup, I put it in a 10# fabric. It's been under a KIND LED light 17 hours a day, except about a week ago I started putting her outdoor during the day in the sun. Here's my question: this girl should take 75-90 days according to breeder, but at 42 days her trichomes look a perfect 20% brown, most of rest milky. Has anybody else had a similar experience?
Don't forget tomorrow is Lahaina Noon.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 22, 2018)

Make sure you are looking at the trichs on the actual bud and not the sugar leaves. The sugar leaves turn Amber way earlier than the ones on the flowers. 

Other than that, I never harvest by trichome color, I wait till the flowers are well filled out and swollen OR I let bad weather decide, whichever comes first


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 22, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Make sure you are looking at the trichs on the actual bud and not the sugar leaves. The sugar leaves turn Amber way earlier than the ones on the flowers.
> 
> Other than that, I never harvest by trichome color, I wait till the flowers are well filled out and swollen OR I let bad weather decide, whichever comes first


Thx for your response, I never realized the sugar leaves brown up first.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 22, 2018)

BIgrow said:


> Thx for your response, I never realized the sugar leaves brown up first.


Yep, waterproof is correct on that. I also don't generally harvest by trichome color. I just harvest when the buds look done which means that pistil production has stopped or nearly stopped and calyxes have swollen. I also usually just harvest the sections of the plant that are finished and I leave the inner and lower buds to finish up longer. I'm not a fan of immature looking buds.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 22, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> Coastal has some good stuff. They did disband tho. Bam and Bob Hemphill and Kagyu(he is keeping the brand) all separated up due to some issues with Kagyu. I not really into the sativas and I probably won't be testing anymore stuff for Kagyu but will be working more with Bam.


Right on. It looked like some pretty cool stuff you had going. I like sativas and I really enjoy growing them, but they don't make a lot of sense for me to grow nowadays for a variety of reasons. 12 week flowering would be about my limit.

So it sounded like Pohoiki is still standing from what I read on the Hawaii Tracker page on Facebook. They said the lava is flowing north of Pihoiki still. Have you heard anything different?


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 22, 2018)

The lava stopped right outside of the Bowls break and it is entering the ocean harder a bit north of there. As much lava as she is pumping out, this is just a stay of execution. 

@BIgrow Auto flowering strains are not known for their potency or yeild, you would be better off just running regular plants.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 23, 2018)

SurfdOut I'm aware autos are generally smaller, but they are quicker, so while waiting on Sativas, it's nice to have something coming up and into jars. This is only my second crop of them, they are a convenient option.


----------



## SurfdOut (Jul 23, 2018)

You could also run reg seeds 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

Had a great time on Oahu:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

North Garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2018)

BIgrow said:


> SurfdOut I'm aware autos are generally smaller, but they are quicker, so while waiting on Sativas, it's nice to have something coming up and into jars. This is only my second crop of them, they are a convenient option.


How big do your autos get here. I did a couple freebies from the attitude during the middle of long season and they came out tiny, like maybe a foot tall. I assume they want 18-24 hours of light and the 13.5 hours we get just didn't cut for them. I've also heard autos have come a long way in all aspects in recent years and I've seen some pretty good sized plants and so maybe the newer autos would end up getting bigger out here. If they don't get much bigger than that then 12/12 seed is definitely an option. One time I did a bunch of seeds Jan. 1st and the smallest seed plants came out just as big and yielded better than the couple auto plants I grew and that was in the middle of short season. Those plants ranged from 1'-3' tall. None had real big yields, but I was just doing it for a little bonus kine stuffs, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2018)

Mohican said:


> North Garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking spot you stayed Mo'! 

Is that all the plants you have out this year? They look real happy


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

It was the best spot 

Yes, those are the strays that popped up. I will probably end up chopping them.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Rikdabrick the tallest of the three I've planted is at 36", another is 30", and those two have been shooting up dramatically the last week or so. The third is supposed to be quite large, but now i the smallest of the three, though dense with buds. Pictures when I figure out the roadblock, probably size.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 24, 2018)

This is the Auto Amnesia XXL, supposed to get pretty tall, doesn't seem like it's going to. It looks pretty close to harvest to me, and not like it has 40 days left to flower.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Durban Poison, big and looking near harvest, the buds are fat and dense.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Durban Poison in her glory


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hard to tell on the amnesia but that durban poison looks like it still has a good 3-4 weeks to go, if she can handle the weather. Still mostly white pistils and they havent begun receding yet. Lots of good things can happen in those final weeks...


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2018)

BIgrow said:


> This is the Auto Amnesia XXL, supposed to get pretty tall, doesn't seem like it's going to. It looks pretty close to harvest to me, and not like it has 40 days left to flower.
> 
> View attachment 4170690


I would guess it doesn't have 40 days to go either. I'd guess a couple weeks, but it would be easier to guess with a picture with more flower in it. There's not a lot to guess at. It's looking good though!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2018)

BIgrow said:


> Durban Poison, big and looking near harvest, the buds are fat and dense.
> 
> View attachment 4170691


This is looking good too and @Waterproof had some good tips a couple posts back.

Does that Durban Poison have the black licorice/anise aroma?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2018)

Mohican said:


> It was the best spot
> 
> Yes, those are the strays that popped up. I will probably end up chopping them.


No outdoor plants this year?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2018)

I just don't have the time to take care of them. It makes me so sad.

Here are my first Mulanje back in 2012. They look very similar to the Durban Poison. My Mozambique Poison was a male.



Finished (December):

 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 25, 2018)

Man, Green Harvest been going hard on the Big Island this week and last. I thought they might cut the BI some slack after all the lava and what not.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Man, Green Harvest been going hard on the Big Island this week and last. I thought they might cut the BI some slack after all the lava and what not.


Do you really believe lava and cop killers are as big of a deal as marijuanas? Come on man, think about the children and their pets and whatnot!

Really though, the Big Island just makes it easy for the cops to rack up their eradication numbers. No numbers, no funding. No funding, no cops getting to play cowboy for the week and then their just stuck handing out traffic tickets and answering domestic dispute calls. Too bad they can't use that funding for something that actually makes a difference, like tracking down murderers and rapists or for being able to actually investigate home burglaries and car theft instead of just taking a statement and putting it in some pile somewhere at the station.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 25, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I just don't have the time to take care of them. It makes me so sad.
> 
> Here are my first Mulanje back in 2012. They look very similar to the Durban Poison. My Mozambique Poison was a male.
> 
> ...


I remember when you grew some of those out. That was a good year to follow along. Was that same year you whipped up the carport greenhouse for the Malawi or Mulanje?

What are you doing that's keeping you so busy?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't get to work out of my home office very much any more. Spending all of my free time stuck on the freeway.

Gotta pay the bills.


----------



## BIgrow (Jul 27, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> This is looking good too and @Waterproof had some good tips a couple posts back.
> 
> Does that Durban Poison have the black licorice/anise aroma?


I think that is pretty close to the smell, in any event it's intoxicating. This seems like a winner strain for my microclimate. 60 day sativa, what's not to like?


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 5, 2018)

Aloha y'all. I finally got over here. Hopefully we'll be moving into a house soon. It's been a bitch finding one. My wife is black and the realty people here are racist as fuck. Either no time for a showing or it's just been rented. It's pretty fucked up. Anyway I'm enjoying the beauty of the island and people are friendly as hell for the most part. Cheers!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 5, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I don't get to work out of my home office very much any more. Spending all of my free time stuck on the freeway.
> 
> Gotta pay the bills.


You gotta do what you gotta do. You could leave the plants in your yard as ornamentals. They're nice looking plants anyway.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 5, 2018)

BIgrow said:


> I think that is pretty close to the smell, in any event it's intoxicating. This seems like a winner strain for my microclimate. 60 day sativa, what's not to like?


A good smelling 60 day sativa does sound like a winner. How's it yield?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 5, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Aloha y'all. I finally got over here. Hopefully we'll be moving into a house soon. It's been a bitch finding one. My wife is black and the realty people here are racist as fuck. Either no time for a showing or it's just been rented. It's pretty fucked up. Anyway I'm enjoying the beauty of the island and people are friendly as hell for the most part. Cheers!


Welcome and I hope it works out for you. It takes a while to get established here.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 5, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Welcome and I hope it works out for you. It takes a while to get established here.


Thanks man. I'm enjoying the views


----------



## BIgrow (Aug 5, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> A good smelling 60 day sativa does sound like a winner. How's it yield?


I'll let you know when I trim the second harvest.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 6, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Aloha y'all. I finally got over here. Hopefully we'll be moving into a house soon. It's been a bitch finding one. My wife is black and the realty people here are racist as fuck. Either no time for a showing or it's just been rented. It's pretty fucked up. Anyway I'm enjoying the beauty of the island and people are friendly as hell for the most part. Cheers!


Oahu just has the worst housing inventory out of all the islands, especially around this time of year when the University semester is just starting up everything is in very high demand and foreign investors keep buying up everything to turn them into vacation rentals.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Oahu just has the worst housing inventory out of all the islands, especially around this time of year when the University semester is just starting up everything is in very high demand and foreign investors keep buying up everything to turn them into vacation rentals.


How's the housing situation on the Big Island looking? I'm just curious since it seems like a lot of people got evacuated.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 8, 2018)

Rental prices have gone up on the BI, but you can still get a decent house on an acre or two for what you would pay for a crummy apartment on Oahu.


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

I hope all you guys are high and dry. Most injuries happen after the storm,, so keep a sharp eye out when you go to inspect damage. Good luck to all.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> I hope all you guys are high and dry. Most injuries happen after the storm,, so keep a sharp eye out when you go to inspect damage. Good luck to all.


Thanks for checking in too larry!

Most of Maui didn't fair too bad. The Westside had some house and brush fires caused by falling power lines so they were out of power for about 36 hours and I think 7 homes burned down. On my side we had some decent wind and got 13 inches of rain, but that's not that big of a deal. 

The east side of the Big Island got hit hard with rain. There's some crazy pictures online of the rivers and flooding. I think they got something like 30-40 inches so a bunch of homes got flooded as well as businesses, streets, parks, etc. 

It looked like it was going to be worse though for a bit. Thankfully nobody took a direct hit of the hurricane. It was fairly close to being really terrible.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 27, 2018)

Was pretty bad in East Hawaii. Record breaking rain falls, our downstairs had 15” of water and my garden was a 30” lake. At one point my 100gal water tank was floating around. 
Looks to be 2-3 more storms brewing up over the next 2 weeks....uggh, I really can’t deal with this shit again.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 27, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Was pretty bad in East Hawaii. Record breaking rain falls, our downstairs had 15” of water and my garden was a 30” lake. At one point my 100gal water tank was floating around.
> Looks to be 2-3 more storms brewing up over the next 2 weeks....uggh, I really can’t deal with this shit again.


I saw your video on IG. I'm sorry to hear that. That would be a tough situation to deal with. Hopefully there's nothing major for the rest of hurricane season


----------



## SurfdOut (Aug 29, 2018)

We measured 60 inches in Kurtistown. Roads trashed, neighbors houses flooded, other neighbor got washed down a river in his 4x4 almost died. Was very dangerous.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2018)

SurfdOut said:


> We measured 60 inches in Kurtistown. Roads trashed, neighbors houses flooded, other neighbor got washed down a river in his 4x4 almost died. Was very dangerous.


Craziness! That's an amazing amount of water! I think the weather reporting stations were off a bit, because I know the weather stations didn't report 60" for you guys. I put an empty trashcan out on Thursday night and measured 17" by Sunday and the news said we got a little over 10" and that was with a tapered trashcan too. It would measure higher with straight sides so something is off with their recording methods.

Anyway, I'm glad to see your still kicking surfd!


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 4, 2018)

Rikdabrick, the yield is great, the first was 130.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 5, 2018)

BIgrow said:


> Rikdabrick, the yield is great, the first was 130.


Right on! Good to hear for you. That was the auto, yeah?


----------



## BIgrow (Sep 11, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on! Good to hear for you. That was the auto, yeah?


Oh heck no, that was the Durban Poison. The auto was about 45, less than I expected.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 12, 2018)

@rikdabrick Hows things going over on Maui with the storm? We dodged this one over in Hilo thankfully, hope you guys dont get it too bad over there.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 12, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> @rikdabrick Hows things going over on Maui with the storm? We dodged this one over in Hilo thankfully, hope you guys dont get it too bad over there.


Not too bad. It's just been some strong wind and a decent amount of rain. The power's been out most of the day. Nothing too crazy though. I'm glad to hear you guys got a break on this one


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm finally getting my groove back after having the worst summer season ever. After I got flooded from hurricane lane, my plants were super neglected, few plants had a crazy scale infestation which I never had before... ended up cutting everything a few weeks early and still havent even bothered trimming it lol.

Right now I'm flowering out some new tres mints phenos, a couple Key Lime Pie x Sour Dubb from the maui boys, and some Chem D x Headbanger testers from Doc D Seeds. Here's a couple recnt pics...all about week 5ish.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice grow bro!

I was in the same boat as you. I got this funky shit happening on my leaves the last couple cycles and i couldn't finish them out. Some brown spots that would take over the leaf and make it dried and crinkled. I thought it might have been magnesium deficiency but a friend told me it was spot mold, so i started spraying the organocide which i hope is helping.

Good for you on making it almost to harvest bro. I met Greyskull at his last AHI event. He's a pretty nice guy, hope his gear turns out for you. Aloha bro


----------



## B-dub.808 (Nov 3, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm finally getting my groove back after having the worst summer season ever. After I got flooded from hurricane lane, my plants were super neglected, few plants had a crazy scale infestation which I never had before... ended up cutting everything a few weeks early and still havent even bothered trimming it lol.
> 
> Right now I'm flowering out some new tres mints phenos, a couple Key Lime Pie x Sour Dubb from the maui boys, and some Chem D x Headbanger testers from Doc D Seeds. Here's a couple recnt pics...all about week 5ish.
> 
> View attachment 4226319 View attachment 4226320 View attachment 4226321 View attachment 4226322





Highhawyn! said:


> Nice grow bro!
> 
> I was in the same boat as you. I got this funky shit happening on my leaves the last couple cycles and i couldn't finish them out. Some brown spots that would take over the leaf and make it dried and crinkled. I thought it might have been magnesium deficiency but a friend told me it was spot mold, so i started spraying the organocide which i hope is helping.
> 
> Good for you on making it almost to harvest bro. I met Greyskull at his last AHI event. He's a pretty nice guy, hope his gear turns out for you. Aloha bro


This years been fucked up leaving me with hardly any plants,
only good thing is I built a green house haha


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm finally getting my groove back after having the worst summer season ever. After I got flooded from hurricane lane, my plants were super neglected, few plants had a crazy scale infestation which I never had before... ended up cutting everything a few weeks early and still havent even bothered trimming it lol.
> 
> Right now I'm flowering out some new tres mints phenos, a couple Key Lime Pie x Sour Dubb from the maui boys, and some Chem D x Headbanger testers from Doc D Seeds. Here's a couple recnt pics...all about week 5ish.
> 
> View attachment 4226319 View attachment 4226320 View attachment 4226321 View attachment 4226322


Looking good. Those storms can be hell. I checked on some of mine the morning after my storm, but it was over 3 weeks before I could get to others. This week was the first most of them have had a drink of water since before Oct 10.

These are some Too Slo, a local {NW Florida} sativa leaning strain I was hoping to do some breeding with. I'm running a lot of northern genetics, and they all flower in the summer, when it rains everyday. I'm hoping to back up the start of flower, and make them a little tougher.

As far as I know, I only lost one plant in the storm. Several of them had to be pulled out from under pine trees though.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 5, 2018)

Tres Mints looking better every day


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 14, 2018)

Sup guys looks like everyones still growing some killas. I've been out of the loop for a bit and have been wondering about the status of recreational MJ in Hawaii. Anyone got the skinny?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Tres Mints looking better every day
> 
> View attachment 4227761


Looking good waterproof!

How's the smell?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2018)

HiloReign said:


> Sup guys looks like everyones still growing some killas. I've been out of the loop for a bit and have been wondering about the status of recreational MJ in Hawaii. Anyone got the skinny?


Hey HiloReign! It's been awhile. Hopefully things have been well for you. I don't have any inside info, but I'd guess 2-5 years. Even if they pass legislation this next round I'm sure it still won't go into effect for another year or two. Just my guess.


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 15, 2018)

Been good my friend, thanks for asking. It has indeed been a while but it's good to see familiar people! Visited Oregon recently and I'm just a bit jealous of their mmj program. Hurts to see Hawaii lag behind when I think recreational weed would cause a small tourism boom as well as generate some $ through locals as well. Not to mention all the people who can get help, get high, or get a job. It's all good though; hope it has been the same for you too rik~

On another note, after all these years of growing I still have trouble sprouting my seeds. I'm starting to think a ziploc in the closet hasn't been working for storage and these jiffy-pellet peat moss deals have not allowed a single seed to crack. Usually just run tap water+peatmoss pellet, no soak nothin. Anyone sprouting beans on the regular that wants to share with me? I'd appreciate that big time.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2018)

HiloReign said:


> Been good my friend, thanks for asking. It has indeed been a while but it's good to see familiar people! Visited Oregon recently and I'm just a bit jealous of their mmj program. Hurts to see Hawaii lag behind when I think recreational weed would cause a small tourism boom as well as generate some $ through locals as well. Not to mention all the people who can get help, get high, or get a job. It's all good though; hope it has been the same for you too rik~
> 
> On another note, after all these years of growing I still have trouble sprouting my seeds. I'm starting to think a ziploc in the closet hasn't been working for storage and these jiffy-pellet peat moss deals have not allowed a single seed to crack. Usually just run tap water+peatmoss pellet, no soak nothin. Anyone sprouting beans on the regular that wants to share with me? I'd appreciate that big time.


I used to never have a problem starting seeds until I moved to our most recent house. Apparently there's something about the well water that seeds don't like. It's got a pH of 7.6 and a decent amount of calcium, magnesium, sodium and chloride so maybe that has something to do with it. Anyway, I started soaking my seeds in distilled water from the store with a little bit of hydrogen peroxide for 12 hours-ish or until they start to crack and then I just put them in some coco or peat moss mix or Root Riot cubes and I've had very good results since. If I'm using Root Riot cubes I poke a hole all the way through with something thin. It might not matter, but I figure I just give them a little pathway for the taproot to go down.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2018)

I started manually cracking any seeds that don't split in 48 hrs. Sometimes the shells are too hard and need a little bit of a jump start to get going. 
I usually just let my seeds float overnight in a cup of filtered tap water with a little splash of h202 and they will often just sprout on the surface of the water. I just started some 3 or 4 year old Karma OG seeds I kept in my fridge and they all popped in less than 24 hours.


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 15, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I started manually cracking any seeds that don't split in 48 hrs. Sometimes the shells are too hard and need a little bit of a jump start to get going.
> I usually just let my seeds float overnight in a cup of filtered tap water with a little splash of h202 and they will often just sprout on the surface of the water. I just started some 3 or 4 year old Karma OG seeds I kept in my fridge and they all popped in less than 24 hours.


How are you cracking them? Pliars, tweezers, teeth etc. I would like to try it.
Thanks


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 15, 2018)

Damn I used to crack seeds open with my fingers if they wouldn't germinate too, I just haven't had much luck. Thanks for the replies guys, I'm beginning to think it has something to do with my tap water; i've no idea what's in it. 
I'm going to grab some filtered water and try a small splash of h202. It seems by the time my seeds can sprout they've already been taken over by fungi. 

Eh you guys are super helpful; thanks ah!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2018)

mmjmon said:


> How are you cracking them? Pliars, tweezers, teeth etc. I would like to try it.
> Thanks


I just use my fingers and squeeze near the pointy end of the seed just until the shell splits, sometimes the seed tail will immediately start growing within a couple hours. There's also a guy named woodshed on IG that sells a seed cracking device he makes.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 16, 2018)

HiloReign said:


> Damn I used to crack seeds open with my fingers if they wouldn't germinate too, I just haven't had much luck. Thanks for the replies guys, I'm beginning to think it has something to do with my tap water; i've no idea what's in it.
> I'm going to grab some filtered water and try a small splash of h202. It seems by the time my seeds can sprout they've already been taken over by fungi.
> 
> Eh you guys are super helpful; thanks ah!


If that doesn't work then it might be your storage conditions. I keep mine in a mason jar taped black with electrical tape in the fridge with some small dessicant packets. It's worked well for me so far. 

The Jiffy peat pellets should be fine I think. We sprout a lot of other plant seeds in those and we have good results with them. I soften them up a bit too by just squeezing around the sides a bit.

The H2O2 was a good tip I picked up from someone on here. I think it's pretty helpful for getting rid of any nasty microbes on the outside of the shell.

Keep us updated and I hope the best for your efforts!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 16, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> This years been fucked up leaving me with hardly any plants,
> only good thing is I built a green house haha


What size greenhouse did you build?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> If that doesn't work then it might be your storage conditions. I keep mine in a mason jar taped black with electrical tape in the fridge with some small dessicant packets. It's worked well for me so far.
> 
> The Jiffy peat pellets should be fine I think. We sprout a lot of other plant seeds in those and we have good results with them. I soften them up a bit too by just squeezing around the sides a bit.
> 
> ...


Riot posted a study about treating seeds with 15% H202 for 24 hrs greatly increased germination rates vs. no peroxide. That is definitely strong enough to burn your skin. The article says the peroxide is actually chemically scarifying the seed coating, and allows the seed to take in more oxygen while keeping everything sterile. The study said it was 95% success with H202 vs 67% untreated.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 17, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Riot posted a study about treating seeds with 15% H202 for 24 hrs greatly increased germination rates vs. no peroxide. That is definitely strong enough to burn your skin. The article says the peroxide is actually chemically scarifying the seed coating, and allows the seed to take in more oxygen while keeping everything sterile. The study said it was 95% success with H202 vs 67% untreated.


That's some good info! I didn't do anywhere close to that concentration. I probably did around a 1/4-1/2 teaspoon in a couple ounces of water with 3% hydrogen peroxide. Not very much, but it was enough to have the little H2O2 bubbles doing their thing on the outside of the seeds shell. It seemed to be helpful. I might have some 70% H2O2 around here. Maybe I'll dilute it down to 15% and test it out.


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 19, 2018)

Guess who’s back?! Been like what 2 yrs . How is everybody? Anyway here’s some gelato clones I’m working with


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 20, 2018)

ChefT808 said:


> Guess who’s back?! Been like what 2 yrs . How is everybody? Anyway here’s some gelato clones I’m working with


It has definitely been awhile. Welcome back! How's the Gelato?


----------



## ChefT808 (Nov 20, 2018)

I like it good strong buzz but functional


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 1, 2018)

Coming along can’t wait to see what these girls do


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 2, 2018)

ChefT808 said:


> Coming along can’t wait to see what these girls do View attachment 4242112View attachment 4242113


They're looking happy. Are you growing indoors now?


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 2, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> They're looking happy. Are you growing indoors now?


Just to get them bigger until I put them outside to flower


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 2, 2018)

Wifi3 x Animal Mints


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 3, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Wifi3 x Animal Mints
> View attachment 4242642


They don't get much prettier than that. How's the aroma? How did it yield? Did you keep a cut?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> They don't get much prettier than that. How's the aroma? How did it yield? Did you keep a cut?


Thanks, I flowered 2 phenos and have 2 more I just started flowering. This one has a subtle cookie smell but is pretty potent smoke. I'm really liking the other pheno that isnt as pretty but has a nice OG Gasoline smell and good flavor. Both had good yields and handled the humidity pretty well too. I was looking for a replacement for the keeper I've been running a few years and I am pretty sure the OG pheno is it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Thanks, I flowered 2 phenos and have 2 more I just started flowering. This one has a subtle cookie smell but is pretty potent smoke. I'm really liking the other pheno that isnt as pretty but has a nice OG Gasoline smell and good flavor. Both had good yields and handled the humidity pretty well too. I was looking for a replacement for the keeper I've been running a few years and I am pretty sure the OG pheno is it.


Right on, thanks for the info! I'd always pick smell and flavor over looks personally too.

Did you get your house and property fixed back up since that last big storm?


----------



## B-dub.808 (Dec 4, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> What size greenhouse did you build?


20ft by 24ft open sides with an 8x10 section made into a clone room with sun shade screens for walls and ceiling totally off grid utilizing only sunshine to root cuttings,
The clone room is pretty much self sustainable just Gotta mist the clone dome once and take dome off 2 times every 7-10 days,
First test Bach was without a dome rooted around 30 days or so, Second test Bach with dome now 11 days with small bumps I’m sure I can dial the room in better 
just picked up the clear roofing today! 
I’m going to wire it for my led grow lights , I’ll be extending it bigger in the near future.
I’m excited about how it’s coming together now I can start growing again I stopped caring about the garden for a while cause family issues regarding a severe car accident , 
It’s been one crazy fucking year even through the ups and downs I made moves and put in work arranging collaboration and I have my gear featured on a extremely well known and respected seedbank
. 
let’s just say 2018 kicked my ass but I had brass knuckles and threw some punches 

“I might not be shit to you but my momma thinks I made it!”


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, thanks for the info! I'd always pick smell and flavor over looks personally too.
> 
> Did you get your house and property fixed back up since that last big storm?


This is the less pretty pheno but she doesn’t look to shabby. The other one is just more dense and a lot easier to trim.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 4, 2018)

They both look delicious


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 6, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> This is the less pretty pheno but she doesn’t look to shabby. The other one is just more dense and a lot easier to trim.
> 
> View attachment 4243792


That one looks almost as good and if the smell and taste are better than it's a no brainer. 

If you're not going to keep the other cut I'd pass some clones of it around. It's looks like a cut that's worth keeping around


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 6, 2018)

B-dub.808 said:


> 20ft by 24ft open sides with an 8x10 section made into a clone room with sun shade screens for walls and ceiling totally off grid utilizing only sunshine to root cuttings,
> The clone room is pretty much self sustainable just Gotta mist the clone dome once and take dome off 2 times every 7-10 days,
> First test Bach was without a dome rooted around 30 days or so, Second test Bach with dome now 11 days with small bumps I’m sure I can dial the room in better
> just picked up the clear roofing today!
> ...


Right on! Good going with keeping on through the trials of life. And your greenhouse sounds cool.


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 6, 2018)

Ho waterproof you get action yea... Nice ones. I'm still fumbling around trying to pop seeds, tap+peroxide/rainwater+peroxide soaked and right into peat pellets didn't work for me. Thinking my couple hundred beans i made a year or two ago aren't viable anymore. They crack but no root shows.

At this point I'm scared to try pop seeds I bought but there's only one way to find out if it's the seeds or me! Thinking about just getting some aged worm shit and perlite, no soak deal. Anyway thanks for your guys help.

I got a goji og in my tent ATM close to being finished and it stinks up my part of the neighborhood lol; I'll grab a picture today or tonight fo da boys~ Also hope the recent crazy weather didn't knock anyone down, shit was hectic in Hilo for a minute!


----------



## Haynlandrace (Dec 17, 2018)

Pakalolo seed molokai
22mag,first week of flower,punani clone in pot yessah!


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 18, 2018)

Haynlandrace said:


> Pakalolo seed molokai
> 22mag,first week of flower,punani clone in pot yessah!View attachment 4250517


Looking good hayn! What's up with the umbrella?


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 20, 2018)

Haynlan drace 
Please let us know how it turns out. I’ve been wanting to try they’re gear since they’re local and lose by me too 
Mahalo 
MKGROW


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 21, 2018)

MKGROW said:


> Haynlan drace
> Please let us know how it turns out. I’ve been wanting to try they’re gear since they’re local and lose by me too
> Mahalo
> MKGROW


I tried a nug of Molokai Killahz that a friend grew out from Pakalolo Seed Company and it was really good. I was impressed. My friend only grew out one pack so that pheno shouldn't be too hard to find


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 25, 2018)

One month makes a difference. Gelato coming along. Just put one outside to flower. Want to get the others bushier before I flower them out.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 26, 2018)

ChefT808 said:


> One month makes a difference. Gelato coming along. Just put one outside to flower. Want to get the others bushier before I flower them out. View attachment 4254959View attachment 4254960
> View attachment 4254961


Looks good chefT! Are you still using Earth Juice Organics? I'm just curious


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 27, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Looks good chefT! Are you still using Earth Juice Organics? I'm just curious



Yup when I can. Like their mycobloom and flowering formulas just smells bad when u open it lol. For these tho I’ve been using straight ph’d tap water. Gonna wait a while cuz my soil is still hot since these are clones and didn’t have enough time to burn off nutrients.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year everybody Chee hoo!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 6, 2019)

ChefT808 said:


> Happy new year everybody Chee hoo! View attachment 4257709View attachment 4257688View attachment 4257690View attachment 4257691View attachment 4257696


Right on ChefT, looking good! Is the plant in that top pic that green from just the Fox Farm soil?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 6, 2019)

Here's a few pics I took recently. I'm in the process of revamping my greenhouse so please excuse the mess, ha ha!

Anyway, here's my Blueberry Hashplant #3 from Bodhi Seeds
 
Blueberry Hashplant flower
 
My Raindance #6 from Greenpoint Seeds


Raindance flower


My Wolfpack #1 from Bodhi


Wolfpack flower
 

I'm liking the new system so far, but I think I'm going to switch it up to bigger pots so I don't have to water so much or at minimum I need to get all the plants on a timer and pump; hand watering these girls is not ideal long term IMO. I'll get around to it pretty soon


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 6, 2019)

Those are some impressive 5 gallon plants. You should definitely get some sort automatic irrigation going....I stopped using my blumats for a couple runs and I miss just having to fill my Rez up once or twice a week instead of watering everyday.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 6, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Those are some impressive 5 gallon plants. You should definitely get some sort automatic irrigation going....I stopped using my blumats for a couple runs and I miss just having to fill my Rez up once or twice a week instead of watering everyday.


Thanks waterproof!

I've got irrigation line running through the greenhouse already and a 12 GPM pump so I just have to get micro sprinklers or drippers hooked up. I've got enough micro sprinklers already. I just have to get it set up so the exhaust fans turn off while the pump runs or run power from a different circuit because it would be too much power usage with everything on the same circuit. Should be easy enough.

I'm just a little behind because I hurt my back/hip and could only be on my feet for a couple hours a day for about 5 1/2 weeks. Fortunately my chiropractor has been really helpful getting me straightened out. I just started being able to work full days again since last Wednesday. I'll get caught up soon enough though.


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 6, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on ChefT, looking good! Is the plant in that top pic that green from just the Fox Farm soil?


Ya I guess so also they have a lot of purple undertones so maybe that’s y so dark. Nice looking greenhouse braddah! Wish I could get mine that big maybe when I move out soon. (Dad doesn’t let me get um big) so I work with what he lets me do for now . This ones from when I was in culinary school and no supervision


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 10, 2019)

Coming along just got my first flowers forming


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 15, 2019)

Haynlandrace said:


> Pakalolo seed molokai
> 22mag,first week of flower,punani clone in pot yessah!View attachment 4250517


Thats gunna be a heavy plant!!


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 15, 2019)

BIgrow said:


> Durban Poison in her glory
> View attachment 4170692


Are you going to make any seeds?


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 24, 2019)

Jet fuel x gelato week 4.5 of flower and I’m dying inside I wanna sample so bad . But I’ll wait...


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 25, 2019)

Looking good @ChefT808 ! And way to keep the thread alive How's the aroma on that one?

I guess I can make a contribution too, ha ha! Here's some flower shots:

Do-si-dos


Do-si-dos
 
Jamaican x Goji OG


Wolf Pack
 
Wolf Pack


Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 25, 2019)

Cheee nice looking crop @rikdabrick! That dos si dos looks so juicy!! My neighbors and dad small kine complaining about the smell . I tell em   and thanks for the compliment. And I get some from the mothers to smoke while I wait. Aurigh!


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 7, 2019)

I just checked out my local dispensary (big island grown) for the first time and was pretty disappointed, but damn am I glad I grow my own herb. Its probably the first time in the last 8 years I've bought weed in Hawaii but I wanted to see how my own stuff compares since I am somewhat of a hermit lol. 

Tried the POG, Zkittlez, and American Pie....
POG had no smell, no taste but got me decently stoned. 

The Zkittlez i'm pretty sure is a fake cut. Smelled like trainwreck and sour tangie. No berry, no grape skittle like everyone says it should smell like, . The taste was like any mediocre sour tangie pheno you'd find in a single pack, except the high was weak as shit.

American Pie was the worst but had the nicest bag appeal. Thats about the only positive aspect of it, literally had zero flavor and smell. 

They also had the supposed durban blood from maui in stock, but even the budtender didnt have good things to say about that one, so i skipped it. 

It's really too bad the State didnt allow small growers to participate in the dispensary system, there are lots of people growing much better herb than the dispensaries are despite what the news and the people at steep hill like to tell people.


----------



## ChefT808 (Feb 7, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I just checked out my local dispensary (big island grown) for the first time and was pretty disappointed, but damn am I glad I grow my own herb. Its probably the first time in the last 8 years I've bought weed in Hawaii but I wanted to see how my own stuff compares since I am somewhat of a hermit lol.
> 
> Tried the POG, Zkittlez, and American Pie....
> POG had no smell, no taste but got me decently stoned.
> ...



I feel the same way here just bs buds. Why pay 70 an eighth when I can do this! Gelato x jet fuel week 6 just pure fire. I wish u could smell the gas on this one. So diesely


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey @rikdabrick, how did the Dosidos do in your green house?


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 8, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I just checked out my local dispensary (big island grown) for the first time and was pretty disappointed, but damn am I glad I grow my own herb. Its probably the first time in the last 8 years I've bought weed in Hawaii but I wanted to see how my own stuff compares since I am somewhat of a hermit lol.
> 
> Tried the POG, Zkittlez, and American Pie....
> POG had no smell, no taste but got me decently stoned.
> ...


I'm not an advocate for the dispensaries here, mostly because of the shamefully greedy prices, but I'd guess the state's threshold for the fungal count of 10,000 probably has the dispensaries doing some stuff to come in below that number that negatively affects quality. I doubt anybody could test below that number here without a fairly dry grow room with very stable humidity controls and a very quick dry to very low moisture content post harvest or a decently strong H2O2 soak post harvest and both of those techniques would definitely have a negative effect on the finished bud. The 10,000 fungal count threshold is too low and indescriminant IMO. People in the wet areas of the state are probably breathing close to 10 billion spores everyday and it's generally not harming anyone. If they raised the fungal count or just tested for harmful/pathogenic fungus I'd guess the dispensaries would be able to produce better smelling, feeling and tasting product. 

The one upside to the dispensaries is that the flowers do pass a lot of strict testing numbers for fungus, moisture content, pesticides, fungicides, etc., which is good for people with compromised immune systems or something like that, but in reality people with immune deficiency disorders shouldn't even live here for their health. There's waaay too much micro life (fungi, parasites, bacteria, viruses, etc.) that is continuously thriving here so a little bit of clean bud isn't going to make any difference IMO.

With saying all that I'm sure your flowers are great and hard to beat; they always look top-notch


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 8, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey @rikdabrick, how did the Dosidos do in your green house?


It's a lovely plant while it's growing. Looks great and smells great. It's not super resistant to botrytis, but it doesn't start getting hit until it's time to harvest so it doesn't matter much.

I've only trimmed up a test bud and it looks stellar. The aroma is nice, but pretty soft so far though. Hopefully it comes out a bit more with a cure. I'll keep you updated


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 8, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm not an advocate for the dispensaries here, mostly because of the shamefully greedy prices, but I'd guess the state's threshold for the fungal count of 10,000 probably has the dispensaries doing some stuff to come in below that number that negatively affects quality. I doubt anybody could test below that number here without a fairly dry grow room with very stable humidity controls and a very quick dry to very low moisture content post harvest or a decently strong H2O2 soak post harvest and both of those techniques would definitely have a negative effect on the finished bud. The 10,000 fungal count threshold is too low and indescriminant IMO. People in the wet areas of the state are probably breathing close to 10 billion spores everyday and it's generally not harming anyone. If they raised the fungal count or just tested for harmful/pathogenic fungus I'd guess the dispensaries would be able to produce better smelling, feeling and tasting product.
> 
> The one upside to the dispensaries is that the flowers do pass a lot of strict testing numbers for fungus, moisture content, pesticides, fungicides, etc., which is good for people with compromised immune systems or something like that, but in reality people with immune deficiency disorders shouldn't even live here for their health. There's waaay too much micro life (fungi, parasites, bacteria, viruses, etc.) that is continuously thriving here so a little bit of clean bud isn't going to make any difference IMO.
> 
> With saying all that I'm sure your flowers are great and hard to beat; they always look top-notch


Also, in regards to this post, that's not to say they don't possibly suck at growing, harvesting, drying and/or curing. That could be the case also


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's a before and after of some Jamaican x Goji OG


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm not an advocate for the dispensaries here, mostly because of the shamefully greedy prices, but I'd guess the state's threshold for the fungal count of 10,000 probably has the dispensaries doing some stuff to come in below that number that negatively affects quality. I doubt anybody could test below that number here without a fairly dry grow room with very stable humidity controls and a very quick dry to very low moisture content post harvest or a decently strong H2O2 soak post harvest and both of those techniques would definitely have a negative effect on the finished bud. The 10,000 fungal count threshold is too low and indescriminant IMO. People in the wet areas of the state are probably breathing close to 10 billion spores everyday and it's generally not harming anyone. If they raised the fungal count or just tested for harmful/pathogenic fungus I'd guess the dispensaries would be able to produce better smelling, feeling and tasting product.
> 
> The one upside to the dispensaries is that the flowers do pass a lot of strict testing numbers for fungus, moisture content, pesticides, fungicides, etc., which is good for people with compromised immune systems or something like that, but in reality people with immune deficiency disorders shouldn't even live here for their health. There's waaay too much micro life (fungi, parasites, bacteria, viruses, etc.) that is continuously thriving here so a little bit of clean bud isn't going to make any difference IMO.
> 
> With saying all that I'm sure your flowers are great and hard to beat; they always look top-notch



Yes their herb was really dry but not to where its crumbly and brittle, and looking at the harvest/test/packaging dates i think all of it done within 2 weeks time...i know alot of people take that long just to dry properly. They probably were in a rush to get some product on the shelves so they sped up the dry time....to be fair, the smoke was actually pretty smooth there was just a noticeable lack of flavor or smell. 

They also have pretty decent prices compared to everywhere else I've seen...$30-40 8ths and 200-230 ounces but I'm not in any hurry to start paying for herb again.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Yes their herb was really dry but not to where its crumbly and brittle, and looking at the harvest/test/packaging dates i think all of it done within 2 weeks time...i know alot of people take that long just to dry properly. They probably were in a rush to get some product on the shelves so they sped up the dry time....to be fair, the smoke was actually pretty smooth there was just a noticeable lack of flavor or smell.
> 
> They also have pretty decent prices compared to everywhere else I've seen...$30-40 8ths and 200-230 ounces but I'm not in any hurry to start paying for herb again.


You're probably right about them being in a rush to get product on the shelves. And those prices aren't bad especially for a dispensary, but I doubt they'd sell much on the BI if it were more expensive. I used to run a metal recycling business in Hilo and I always had a mason jar full of weed samples from my customers and I'd get great deals on living plants and fresh cut plants from time to time just because homies needed gas money for the day and flower prices were pretty low anyway. It seemed like almost everyone in Puna grew weed so that might be a tough area for a dispensary. No point in paying for it if you can grow your own


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2019)

@waterproof808 I spoke a little early. The Do-si-dos has a really nice smell that is not soft. The couple extra days helped bring out the aroma more. It has a sweet and gassy smell to it and it tastes like straight up candy. I can see why it's so popular. I'd heartily recommend it if you get a chance to try it or grow it. 

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

I saw where you guys are in for some big waves and wind this weekend. Supposed to be coastal flooding. Hope all of you are high and dry.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hawaii-Line-Huge-Surf-High-Winds-and-Potential-Unprecedented-Coastal-Flooding?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I saw where you guys are in for some big waves and wind this weekend. Supposed to be coastal flooding. Hope all of you are high and dry.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hawaii-Line-Huge-Surf-High-Winds-and-Potential-Unprecedented-Coastal-Flooding?cm_ven=cat6-widget


Yup, supposed to be a decent storm and it definitely feels like something is brewing. If I didn't know about it I think I'd feel like something is up. The weather just has that pre-storm feel to it so we're doing some prep work around the house today. Areas will be getting wind and rain that don't normally don't. It looks like we should be getting a decent amount of rain from the north on Wednesday too. 

Overall though we have had some really nice weather this winter where I'm at, which is one of the wetter sides of Maui. 

How's the winter weather where you're at @too larry ? Do you get any snow?


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Yup, supposed to be a decent storm and it definitely feels like something is brewing. If I didn't know about it I think I'd feel like something is up. The weather just has that pre-storm feel to it so we're doing some prep work around the house today. Areas will be getting wind and rain that don't normally don't. It looks like we should be getting a decent amount of rain from the north on Wednesday too.
> 
> Overall though we have had some really nice weather this winter where I'm at, which is one of the wetter sides of Maui.
> 
> How's the winter weather where you're at @too larry ? Do you get any snow?


No snow here in NW Florida, but we did have some lows in the 20's. It seems like it has rained nonstop since the hurricane, but the last couple of weeks have been nicer. Highs in the 70's and lows in the 40's and 50's. Lots of clouds but no real rain for a while now. Which is good. Our river has been right at flood stage for 4 months.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 10, 2019)

Just saying Hello


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Just saying Hello


Hey Lethidox! Howzit? Are you in Hawaii or just stopping by?


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 10, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Lethidox! Howzit? Are you in Hawaii or just stopping by?


yea i live on Oahu just started growing. 

just took some pics of my 2nd grow in flowering lol not the best though

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/544238762016899103/20190210_092958.jpg Blue Widows fem. not sure how long they been growing lost track of um. got my 3rd grow going in my room in my signature. hard to do an outdoor grow this is my 2nd one having same issues with lack of sunlight at my house i get about 4-5 hours direct sunlight only so the plants tend to eventually flower early this one i vegged indoors but tossed outside and took outside once in a great while to water lots of aphids on um though


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> No snow here in NW Florida, but we did have some lows in the 20's. It seems like it has rained nonstop since the hurricane, but the last couple of weeks have been nicer. Highs in the 70's and lows in the 40's and 50's. Lots of clouds but no real rain for a while now. Which is good. Our river has been right at flood stage for 4 months.


At least the temperatures there don't sound too bad. 20's is cold, but not crazy. Long spells of rain can get old pretty quick I know though. How long ago was the hurricane? It seems like it was a while ago yeah? Like a couple months ago or so?


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea i live on Oahu just started growing.
> 
> just took some pics of my 2nd grow in flowering lol not the best though
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/544238762016899103/20190210_092958.jpg Blue Widows fem. not sure how long they been growing lost track of um. got my 3rd grow going in my room in my signature. hard to do an outdoor grow this is my 2nd one having same issues with lack of sunlight at my house i get about 4-5 hours direct sunlight only so the plants tend to eventually flower early this one i vegged indoors but tossed outside and took outside once in a great while to water lots of aphids on um though


Right on, your plants are looking good in that pic!

I saw in your sig you're running Strawberry Cough. I've got Strawberry Cough x (GG#4 x Stardawg) vegging ATM. The cross was made by trichome.fields.forever and selected by maui_mahiai on IG. I've got a couple different Pog x (GG#4 x Stardawg) plants made and selected by the same guys too. I'm excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> At least the temperatures there don't sound too bad. 20's is cold, but not crazy. Long spells of rain can get old pretty quick I know though. How long ago was the hurricane? It seems like it was a while ago yeah? Like a couple months ago or so?


Four months today. 

This is the view from my back roof {which will be replaced soon I hope} We priced getting a couple of acres cleared so we have room to put in a couple of sheds. $4K, so I guess I'll get started with the saw and tractor.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 10, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, your plants are looking good in that pic!
> 
> I saw in your sig you're running Strawberry Cough. I've got Strawberry Cough x (GG#4 x Stardawg) vegging ATM. The cross was made by trichome.fields.forever and selected by maui_mahiai on IG. I've got a couple different Pog x (GG#4 x Stardawg) plants made and selected by the same guys too. I'm excited to see how they turn out.


nice yea my dad is trying to breed my blue widow i had 3 but gave him 1 to seed think he seeded it with GG think #1 not sure then he's going to grow those and seed it with mango cream. so far im just trying to learn to grow will eventually get into cloning and more outdoor growing in the future and seeding as well. the blue widows look okay better then my first grow but i got higher hopes on my strawberries. if i could supplement lighting outside without any issues it would be better and no damn aphids but that ain't ever happening anytime soon.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 11, 2019)

what you guys think of this? https://www.khon2.com/news/local-news/hawaii-senate-judiciary-committee-unanimously-approves-marijuanalegalization-bill/1763218030?fbclid=IwAR2czirbqr8-mMrxXaC8X9PMYgcP2Xwuw7izWDkx_4W3mkjC-MQTuoysDyw

all my friends i talked to that grow be like 1/2oz? lmfao.. i mean i seen it coming but idk if they even will go through with it or just drag it in the dirt waiting for more states to legalize. wonder if this means they will legalize growing recreationally as well or if that will still be illegal to force people to buy and renew their cards and purchase from dispenseries only. no talk about that from what i seen so far


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 11, 2019)

I read some of the bill briefly and it didnt look too bad, but keep in mind there is still plenty of time for amendments and revisions. 
As it is written now, Everyone would get to grow 6 plants but they want to go backwards and start doing the 3 mature plants/3 unmature plants like before. No mention if they would be doing away with the medical program, I hope thats not the case. 
People really need to start reading these things before they start supporting them...there are alot of dumbasses drafting up idiotic legislation this year (like banning porn and raising the age to buy tobacco to 100 years old, and fluoridating our water to name a few).


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 11, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I read some of the bill briefly and it didnt look too bad, but keep in mind there is still plenty of time for amendments and revisions.
> As it is written now, Everyone would get to grow 6 plants but they want to go backwards and start doing the 3 mature plants/3 unmature plants like before. No mention if they would be doing away with the medical program, I hope thats not the case.
> People really need to start reading these things before they start supporting them...there are alot of dumbasses drafting up idiotic legislation this year (like banning porn and raising the age to buy tobacco to 100 years old, and fluoridating our water to name a few).


yea i read the porn and tobacco stuff it's dumb. although tobacco is unhealthy in general even compared to alcohol it still brings the state a lot of money im sure just from the taxes. 

6 plants only? that is pretty damn weak. better then nothing i guess for people who don't grow medical. damn if my mom renews her medical we could grow a small farm over here lmfao


----------



## Jimi808 (Feb 12, 2019)

Currently medical dispensaries in 808 are by law a vertical operation. They may only buy products from their own facilities and those production facilities as well may only buy bud product from dipensary owned grow facilities. The current bill 686 was written by Senator English and it was written so that the Hawaiian public could drop $5,000 for a grow license, or $5,000 for a production facility license (make consumables) or 5,000 to have a dispensary license. The bill was amended by Karl Rhoades committee chair to limit some or all licensing to existing dispensary license holders only. We are waiting for clarification on the wording and intent of the amendment as the bill has not been presented yet with the amendments. 
1) When the federal gov still has cannabis listed as schedule 1 is NOT the correct time to legalize. Why? Because that status makes cannabis a special plant in the manner that the local government can mimic the federal government in making people believe it needs to be highly controlled. It’s contrived on both parts. It may be better to wait until it is no longer federally illegal to possess cannabis so the construct is that cannabis is just another plant. 
2) Maybe we should demand to free Hawaiia’s people that are jailed right now for petty cannabis crimes and send them back to their families BEFORE anyone celebrates a toke of legal weed. The promise of pardons and expungement should not be held as a bargaining chip. Laying down the laws for where and how we can freely smoke should be decoupled from legislation that fights for the serious injustice of those incarcerated now. 
3) It is a long process but let’s proceed carefully as their are biiiiillions at stake


----------



## Jimi808 (Feb 12, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I read some of the bill briefly and it didnt look too bad, but keep in mind there is still plenty of time for amendments and revisions.
> As it is written now, Everyone would get to grow 6 plants but they want to go backwards and start doing the 3 mature plants/3 unmature plants like before. No mention if they would be doing away with the medical program, I hope thats not the case.
> People really need to start reading these things before they start supporting them...there are alot of dumbasses drafting up idiotic legislation this year (like banning porn and raising the age to buy tobacco to 100 years old, and fluoridating our water to name a few).


The original wording of SB686 Intends no change to the current medical system.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 13, 2019)

Jimi808 said:


> The original wording of SB686 Intends no change to the current medical system.


Yes, but if you are familiar with "Gut and Replace" legislature, the entire bill can be stripped of its original content and changed without giving anybody time to review it or provide feedback. Our own legislators have been guilty of this in the past....and with jackasses like Karl Rhoades, that wants to put fluoride in everyones water, I would not be surprised if this happened. They will be trying to protect dispensary license holders that have spent lots on licensing fees and facilities and havent been operational long enough to make a decent profit.


----------



## Zbart (Feb 13, 2019)

Aloha from the big island,old grower from NorCal...newby to the island. Nice to find this here and hopefully find some good info for growing here.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> Four months today.
> 
> This is the view from my back roof {which will be replaced soon I hope} We priced getting a couple of acres cleared so we have room to put in a couple of sheds. $4K, so I guess I'll get started with the saw and tractor.
> 
> View attachment 4279924


That's nuts on how the hurricane took all that down, but I'd say $4K to clear a couple acres is a steal. I'd guess it wouldn't cost less than $15K here for the same thing. That's just a guess, but I bet I'm not far off. What kind of tree is that pine there? We've got a similar looking one here.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> nice yea my dad is trying to breed my blue widow i had 3 but gave him 1 to seed think he seeded it with GG think #1 not sure then he's going to grow those and seed it with mango cream. so far im just trying to learn to grow will eventually get into cloning and more outdoor growing in the future and seeding as well. the blue widows look okay better then my first grow but i got higher hopes on my strawberries. if i could supplement lighting outside without any issues it would be better and no damn aphids but that ain't ever happening anytime soon.


Cloning is easy for the most part. Don't let it intimidate you. Also, you can make an essential oil spray like Trifecta Crop Control and spray once a week and that'll help keep aphids at bay. Also if you don't care, put out ant poison or something around your plants. Ants are usually the main culprits for aphids. They farm them to eat their sucrose filled poop.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 14, 2019)

Zbart said:


> Aloha from the big island,old grower from NorCal...newby to the island. Nice to find this here and hopefully find some good info for growing here.


Hey Zbart, welcome! There's tons of good info in this thread. oldhaole's threads on icmag.com are good too. If his first two threads are still up on cannabis.com those were gold; so much seriously good info, but they are probably gone. If you have specific questions feel free to ask. There's a good chance somebody know what's up.


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> That's nuts on how the hurricane took all that down, but I'd say $4K to clear a couple acres is a steal. I'd guess it wouldn't cost less than $15K here for the same thing. That's just a guess, but I bet I'm not far off. What kind of tree is that pine there? We've got a similar looking one here.


That is not a bad price, and for the time savings, it would be worth it. But I'm going to do what I can, and see what happens. We need to get a spot cleared for sheds and a pole barn. Not having any storage makes it hard to clean up. No where to put anything.

That is Longleaf pine. We took about 30 acres in total out of rowcrops and got it on a Longleaf conservation program 19 years ago. That behind the house is 20 acres. I started yesterday with the chainsaw, cutting the trees that are broke. Worked a couple of hours yesterday, maybe a little less today. When I get some space I'll drag and make a burn pile. Sister has a new tractor with a grapple, but I don't like to borrow machinery. So for now I'll use my old tractor with the hay forks and logging chain.


----------



## ChefT808 (Feb 14, 2019)

Wow this thread took off again! drooling over the aroma of the jet fuel x gelato. Week 7.2 coming along. The younger one week 4 and 3. Wassup to all the new faces happy growing


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 15, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Cloning is easy for the most part. Don't let it intimidate you. Also, you can make an essential oil spray like Trifecta Crop Control and spray once a week and that'll help keep aphids at bay. Also if you don't care, put out ant poison or something around your plants. Ants are usually the main culprits for aphids. They farm them to eat their sucrose filled poop.


the problem is our entire garden is infested but it's not my house/garden it's my grandpa's and he is super stubborn when i used to grow when i was little like 1 plant in a container he throw it in the trash lmfao.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2019)

Get a wood chipper and mulch the trees. Make a big pile and add some manure and worms.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 16, 2019)

i had a question. im nearing my first real harvest soon maybe 1-3 more weeks going to chop and hang in my bathroom since thats the darkest place i got but it's fairly humid in the states/bathroom in general since i had to cover up the window to make it really dark. should i cut off the big fan leaves before drying or just leave um on? im going to dry trim them. also do you guys dry in the dark or naw? 

i can dry in the garage but it really isn't dark there.


----------



## ChefT808 (Feb 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i had a question. im nearing my first real harvest soon maybe 1-3 more weeks going to chop and hang in my bathroom since thats the darkest place i got but it's fairly humid in the states/bathroom in general since i had to cover up the window to make it really dark. should i cut off the big fan leaves before drying or just leave um on? im going to dry trim them. also do you guys dry in the dark or naw?
> 
> i can dry in the garage but it really isn't dark there.


If ur worried about mold trim the fan leaves off and wet trim ur buds then dry and cure. Leaving all those leaves on only traps humidity and moisture. Hope this helps. when drying the name of the game is humidity and temperature control to slowly release moisture from ur buds but not so slow as to cause them to mold


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> That is not a bad price, and for the time savings, it would be worth it. But I'm going to do what I can, and see what happens. We need to get a spot cleared for sheds and a pole barn. Not having any storage makes it hard to clean up. No where to put anything.
> 
> That is Longleaf pine. We took about 30 acres in total out of rowcrops and got it on a Longleaf conservation program 19 years ago. That behind the house is 20 acres. I started yesterday with the chainsaw, cutting the trees that are broke. Worked a couple of hours yesterday, maybe a little less today. When I get some space I'll drag and make a burn pile. Sister has a new tractor with a grapple, but I don't like to borrow machinery. So for now I'll use my old tractor with the hay forks and logging chain.


I thought the longleaf pine there looked similar to the Jelecote pine here, but it's just the needles. The trunks don't grow that similar. I hope all that work goes easy enough for you. It looks like you'll be busy for awhile.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i had a question. im nearing my first real harvest soon maybe 1-3 more weeks going to chop and hang in my bathroom since thats the darkest place i got but it's fairly humid in the states/bathroom in general since i had to cover up the window to make it really dark. should i cut off the big fan leaves before drying or just leave um on? im going to dry trim them. also do you guys dry in the dark or naw?
> 
> i can dry in the garage but it really isn't dark there.


I wouldn't want to be drying anything in direct sunlight and darker is better in general, but I'd pick good humidity and temps over darkness if I had too; still no direct sunlight though. Drying is pretty tricky depending on your environment. You're probably going to have to experiment a bit and you might lose some flowers in the process. I lost a good amount in the process of learning due to poor drying and/or storage. It's pretty warm/hot and humid most of the time where I'm at so it makes for a good environment for mold to grow. Nowadays I have a room I use with an A/C, dehumidifier, humidifier and fan(s) which makes it easy. If it stays fairly cool where you are you can probably just use a dehumidifier and a fan or two. My buddy who lives up higher elevation just uses those and his stuff always comes out nice. I keep my room between 61 and 69 degrees F and 50%-62% RH and have good results. Everything is dry and ready to trim in 10-14 days depending if I have the room in the lower or up 60's.

And I always dry trim, but if I had to dry in a humid room I'd probably do some wet trimming just to help it dry out a little faster. It's kind of a tricky process because like ChefT said, you don't want it to dry out too fast so just keep on eye on your stuff and keep good mental or written notes of how it all goes so you can change your process appropriately for next time if needed.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 18, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I wouldn't want to be drying anything in direct sunlight and darker is better in general, but I'd pick good humidity and temps over darkness if I had too; still no direct sunlight though. Drying is pretty tricky depending on your environment. You're probably going to have to experiment a bit and you might lose some flowers in the process. I lost a good amount in the process of learning due to poor drying and/or storage. It's pretty warm/hot and humid most of the time where I'm at so it makes for a good environment for mold to grow. Nowadays I have a room I use with an A/C, dehumidifier, humidifier and fan(s) which makes it easy. If it stays fairly cool where you are you can probably just use a dehumidifier and a fan or two. My buddy who lives up higher elevation just uses those and his stuff always comes out nice. I keep my room between 61 and 69 degrees F and 50%-62% RH and have good results. Everything is dry and ready to trim in 10-14 days depending if I have the room in the lower or up 60's.
> 
> And I always dry trim, but if I had to dry in a humid room I'd probably do some wet trimming just to help it dry out a little faster. It's kind of a tricky process because like ChefT said, you don't want it to dry out too fast so just keep on eye on your stuff and keep good mental or written notes of how it all goes so you can change your process appropriately for next time if needed.


yea i think imma just cut off some leaves and hang um up in the dark might take 10 days to dry but i dont think they will rot hopefully.. i just need to keep the door closed for about 12 hours a day then i can open it for air exchange i might just run a fan in the room just incase as well. i can run a fan directly on the buds at that point right? or is that not recommended?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 18, 2019)

You dont want to point your fan directly at your buds, it will dry them unevenly. You need air movement in your room as humid air sinks. 

Dry trimming retains the smell the best IME.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 18, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> You dont want to point your fan directly at your buds, it will dry them unevenly. You need air movement in your room as humid air sinks.
> 
> Dry trimming retains the smell the best IME.


yea i read the slow drying when you do dry trimming retains better smell and taste but idk if that is true or what. ill just run a fan inside and then open up the door at night.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2019)

Back in 1975 the growers I lived with would use a sheet hanging up in the goat milking area. The milking area roof got hot and it only had two walls so there was plenty of wind flow.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Back in 1975 the growers I lived with would use a sheet hanging up in the goat milking area. The milking area roof got hot and it only had two walls so there was plenty of wind flow.


I remember playing hide and seek one time with the neighbors kids and I went to hide in this makeshift tarp tent under their house that was full of drying weed. I was too young to know what it was but I got scoldings for being there lol.


----------



## ChefT808 (Feb 20, 2019)

One more week til I cut. Licking my chops  my other clones still got about 4 wks


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 20, 2019)

nice i chopped mine today my first actual harvest but 2nd grow. i think i'd get maybe 2oz dry 1oz for sure or close to it. my smaller plant didn't get much buds so majority is from the bigger one. helped that it stacked 3 bud sites for 1 kola as well. i'll try to show the pics after i dry cause my bathroom looks like a crackhouse


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 22, 2019)

Looking good @ChefT808 !

Here's some before and after pics of my Blueberry Hashplant #5
 
Flower shot


This is how it stacks. This branch was on a different BBHP#5 
 
NUGZ!


I just added a dehumidifier to my one greenhouse for night time mostly. It should be a big enough one. I'm interested to see if it helps since the RH shouldn't swing so much now between day and night


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 22, 2019)

Did you get a big quest dehum?


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 22, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Did you get a big quest dehum?


Nope, more ghetto than that, ha ha! It was just the biggest one at Costco I think (I bought it awhile ago). I tried running it in the greenhouse last night and I think it put a dent in the humidity but it didn't take it down very much I don't think. The only hygrometer I had in there was the one that's built into the dehumidifier and I doubt it's very accurate. I'll take a good hygrometer in there tonight. Usually I don't even think about humidity, but we had a few really wet and damp days that got me wanting to give the dehumidifier a try. I'll give it a try for a bit and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 1, 2019)

any of you guys run a dehumidifier during veg? my humidity seems okay during veg in my closet but when i prune the inner growth is all soggy meaning it basically trapped all the moisture and basically wilts to death kinda like a soggy lettuce leaf.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> any of you guys run a dehumidifier during veg? my humidity seems okay during veg in my closet but when i prune the inner growth is all soggy meaning it basically trapped all the moisture and basically wilts to death kinda like a soggy lettuce leaf.


I don't use one and everything grows good. Maybe you're over watering? 

How's the drying going?


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 2, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't use one and everything grows good. Maybe you're over watering?
> 
> How's the drying going?


i water about 1.5L per 7gal pots. so i water to no run off pretty much. they seem to grow fine but whenever i prune all the inside growth is just floppy. if i water the entire pots takes maybe 3-4 days just to dry as i don't add any perlite to my mixes. could be due to lack of air exchange i think as well


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sounds like poor air flow, poor light penetration, and overwatering. You definitely dont need a dehum in veg.


----------



## Sisal (Mar 3, 2019)

Aloha!

I’m glad this forum exists and I’m working my way from the first work in this thread until here. It will probably take awhile to catch up.

Can anybody give recommendations on which landrace strains or others which will do well in Puna?

Happy croppin’


----------



## ChefT808 (Mar 3, 2019)

Afghan widow purps kush diesel all do well. Better to choose mold resistant strains tho


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 4, 2019)

Sisal said:


> Aloha!
> 
> I’m glad this forum exists and I’m working my way from the first work in this thread until here. It will probably take awhile to catch up.
> 
> ...


Hey! Welcome Sisal! Are you going to have any cover for rain? 

Also, is that an pic of Coconut Island in your avatar pic?


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 4, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Sounds like poor air flow, poor light penetration, and overwatering. You definitely dont need a dehum in veg.


thanks i'll try and fix some of those next grow and see what happens.


----------



## Sisal (Mar 4, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey! Welcome Sisal! Are you going to have any cover for rain?
> 
> Also, is that an pic of Coconut Island in your avatar pic?


Yes on both.

I understand guerilla farmers have grown plenty without cover, but I’m not sure how well their crops fared with prolonged rains.

I was thinking kwazulu might be good, but I’d probably plant any mold resistant strains.

How do I like a post? I don’t see an option.


----------



## Sisal (Mar 4, 2019)

ChefT808 said:


> Afghan widow purps kush diesel all do well. Better to choose mold resistant strains tho


Thank you.

I was thinking about sticking with mold resistant strains, but it is nice to hear that others can still make it.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 4, 2019)

Sisal said:


> Yes on both.
> 
> I understand guerilla farmers have grown plenty without cover, but I’m not sure how well their crops fared with prolonged rains.
> 
> ...


dont think you can like a post until your X amount old account wise that or people need to like your posts don't remember


----------



## Sisal (Mar 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> dont think you can like a post until your X amount old account wise that or people need to like your posts don't remember


Ah, thanks.

Can’t have those new accounts liking stuff


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 4, 2019)

Sisal said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> Can’t have those new accounts liking stuff


i think it's just to stop people from creating multiple accounts and liking their own posts. they have similar features like no posting pics and stuff as well for similar reasons.


----------



## ChefT808 (Mar 6, 2019)

Some gassy buds here love the fuelly earthy taste of this one. About to harvest the rest of the cones soon. Got some purple coming in on one of em


----------



## Sisal (Mar 6, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i think it's just to stop people from creating multiple accounts and liking their own posts. they have similar features like no posting pics and stuff as well for similar reasons.


I’d like to like your post, but I can’t.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Keep posting - you will get there


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 10, 2019)

i got a question about frost. how do you guys get your plants super frosty? so far mine have been getting better but nothing compared to what i see others get. besides better lighting which i have coming in probably wont be able to use on my current grow does NPK have anything to do with it? 

currently running AN line and feeding nirvana but idk so far not much frost but plants got at least 3-4 more weeks to go


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Strain dependant and adding the right supplements at the right amount at just the right time.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 10, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Strain dependant and adding the right supplements at the right amount at just the right time.


strain dependant i've read but i mean what kind of supplements would help with this? i got that mentality that im not feeding enough so i pump them with a shit load of PK but tbh im sure that doesn't help and makes things worse. well i did that in the past not on this grow.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 10, 2019)

Genetics has a lot to do with it but it sounds like you just need to focus on the basics...proper plant nutrition, plant health, timing and technique. You can grow good herb with just one balanced base nutrient and zero additives. Not saying that is the best way to grow but it is a simple way to learn the basics of feeding a plant without having too many variables to keep track of.


----------



## Sisal (Mar 10, 2019)

Does anybody here have any experience growing kwazulu outdoors with no cover in puna?

Any idea when it would be ready for harvest?

The company is also sending a super skunk freebie, but I’m thinking that’s an indoor/greenhouse venture...willing to swap if somebody has something more suitable for outdoors.

Hard to believe paying over $10 for a damn pot seed, but I guess at least I know what I have.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments by 3-14!!!


----------



## ChefT808 (Mar 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i got a question about frost. how do you guys get your plants super frosty? so far mine have been getting better but nothing compared to what i see others get. besides better lighting which i have coming in probably wont be able to use on my current grow does NPK have anything to do with it?
> 
> currently running AN line and feeding nirvana but idk so far not much frost but plants got at least 3-4 more weeks to go


Lots of light helps develop trichomes especially if u can throw it out in the sun for couple days. Plants produce trichomes to protect it from powerful UV from the sun. Also I noticed it’s gets more frosty later in flowering. Like week 5-7 Some ppl use light deprivation to fatten up trichomes but I’ve never had any success with this only stretched out my buds


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 11, 2019)

ChefT808 said:


> Lots of light helps develop trichomes especially if u can throw it out in the sun for couple days. Plants produce trichomes to protect it from powerful UV from the sun. Also I noticed it’s gets more frosty later in flowering. Like week 5-7 Some ppl use light deprivation to fatten up trichomes but I’ve never had any success with this only stretched out my buds


thanks i will try the light thing out i have a tent coming in and a better light so imma just run that light or run both my lights and see what happens should be about 700w actual draw if both are combined


----------



## ChefT808 (Mar 11, 2019)

Finally been so wet took forever to dry but hey I’m not complaining


----------



## ChefT808 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## rikdabrick (May 8, 2019)

Hey guys! I hope all is well with you all! I've just been plugging away at it like normal. Just little stuff like this:

 
Anyway, if anyone wants to check out Carey Emerson Roberts (AKA fake-ass Puamana Ohana) new sock puppet thread the link is below. Just be careful because he might call his cousin-uncle cop on you or beat you up. He likes to make threats like that.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/fake-molokai-frost-on-ic-mag-is-really-hawaiian-snow-by-greenhouse-seeds.989204/#post-14885996


----------



## waterproof808 (May 13, 2019)

Looking good, Rik. What strain is that?
I havent flowered anything out in a while since i've been dealing with the Root Aphids but I think I finally got rid of them. They make russet mites seem like a piece of cake to deal with. Still no idea how I got them as I havent brought in any clones for a couple of years.

I'm taking a trip to Vietnam next month, I want to try and bring back some seeds if I can source any.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Looking good, Rik. What strain is that?
> I havent flowered anything out in a while since i've been dealing with the Root Aphids but I think I finally got rid of them. They make russet mites seem like a piece of cake to deal with. Still no idea how I got them as I havent brought in any clones for a couple of years.
> 
> I'm taking a trip to Vietnam next month, I want to try and bring back some seeds if I can source any.


Thanks waterproof! That plant was Deathstar. casper808 gave it to me awhile back. Just FYI, he just won 1st place in 2 out of 3 categories at the AHI and got 2nd place in the 3rd category. Good for him! He's a real decent guy.

Oddly enough I got root aphids too and also have no idea where they came from. I did take in a few clones, but I don't think that's where they came from. Did you get yours after putting some plants in coco? I don't think they came in my coco, but they could be attracted to the moisture or something. One of my neighbors who's probably a 250-300 yards away is growing a decent amount of plants. Maybe they came from his place? I'll have to ask him. I figured they're probably just around like everything else.

Did you go to Thailand last year? Did you source any seeds there? I'd guess it should be pretty easy to source seeds there. There was a guy on here who lived in VN and made it sound pretty easy to find weed there and it also sounded like plenty seeds came free with the flowers, ha ha! That should be a cool trip regardless. I'd be down to check out S.E.A. someday. Maybe after all the kids move out.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2019)

Here's a Pog x (GG#4xStardawg) I got from maui_mahiai. The seeds were made by trichome.fields.forever. This is the first run for me so I'm excited to see what's in store
 
Here's a KK Strawberry Cough x (GG#4xStardawg) that I also got from maui_mahiai. The seeds were also made by trichome.fields.forever and it's also the first run with this one. Hopefully I'll get to prune it up tomorrow.


Wolf Pack by Bodhi. She's a beast. She's drinking about 4 gallons of water a day, no joke.


I think this is a pic from the Deathstar. If not, it's the Wolfpack


----------



## waterproof808 (May 14, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks waterproof! That plant was Deathstar. casper808 gave it to me awhile back. Just FYI, he just won 1st place in 2 out of 3 categories at the AHI and got 2nd place in the 3rd category. Good for him! He's a real decent guy.
> 
> Oddly enough I got root aphids too and also have no idea where they came from. I did take in a few clones, but I don't think that's where they came from. Did you get yours after putting some plants in coco? I don't think they came in my coco, but they could be attracted to the moisture or something. One of my neighbors who's probably a 250-300 yards away is growing a decent amount of plants. Maybe they came from his place? I'll have to ask him. I figured they're probably just around like everything else.
> 
> Did you go to Thailand last year? Did you source any seeds there? I'd guess it should be pretty easy to source seeds there. There was a guy on here who lived in VN and made it sound pretty easy to find weed there and it also sounded like plenty seeds came free with the flowers, ha ha! That should be a cool trip regardless. I'd be down to check out S.E.A. someday. Maybe after all the kids move out.


I did notice the root aphids shortly after putting plants in coco but I’m not sure if I already had them and the coco just made it easier to see. What did you do to deal with them?
I found botanigard to not be very effective after several rootball soaks. I did one soak with azera which is a azadirachtin/pyrethrin mix and it really knocked them back. 

We did go to Thailand last year but weed use was non-existent and the laws are kinda scary. It sounds really easy to find in Vietnam. You should definitely go to SE Asia sometime. Tickets are super cheap for some reason, under $700 round trip from Hilo, and you can live like a king off very little money once you are there.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I did notice the root aphids shortly after putting plants in coco but I’m not sure if I already had them and the coco just made it easier to see. What did you do to deal with them?
> I found botanigard to not be very effective after several rootball soaks. I did one soak with azera which is a azadirachtin/pyrethrin mix and it really knocked them back.
> 
> We did go to Thailand last year but weed use was non-existent and the laws are kinda scary. It sounds really easy to find in Vietnam. You should definitely go to SE Asia sometime. Tickets are super cheap for some reason, under $700 round trip from Hilo, and you can live like a king off very little money once you are there.


I think I had them for awhile before I realized what was up. 

I used/have been using Adonis 75 (budget Merit 75 basically) on all the vegging plants and new clones until they are gone for awhile. I've only got a few more flowering girls that have to tough it out until the end and then all the plants will be treated and hopefully the RA will have to move on to find another food source or even better I hope they all die trying to eat my plants, ha ha! Little bastards deserve it! I saw a post somewhere where Loompa said he was talking to the owner of Steep Hill Labs and apparently the owner said almost nothing shows up on a gas chromatography test if it's applied 55+ days before harvest. I'm not too worried about it. Imidicloprid is not that toxic to mammals and whatever amounts are in the plant by harvest should be very minuscule. 

Well, you talked me into to a trip. After the last of my kids move out I'll do it for sure. I should be able to save up some money then, ha ha! Just have to put it off for about 16 years and then I'll be on my way  Seriously though, it would be cool.

I'm aware of the ability to live on a little over there too. I had a buddy who was in Thailand that got into a motorcycle accident over there and he had to have surgery and spent something like 8-10 days in the hospital and guess how much it cost hime? I guessed $1200 at first. He said I was waaay off. So I said $800. Nope. $180 for everything. That's unbelievable really, but my buddy isn't a liar. Wild stuff.

Actually some places in SEA have really low life expectancy rates for expats because they can just party too hard with drugs, sex and booze for too long on a little money. I think I read the average life expectancy for expats (or sexpats as some refer to them) in Cambodia was either 42 or 52. Whatever it was it was really low. I don't party so cheap booze and drugs aren't alluring, but the sites and people would be great I'm sure.

Ha Long Bay and Hue would be a couple cool places to visit if you get the chance. I'll just live vicariously through you for now, ha ha!


----------



## Highhawyn! (May 15, 2019)

I'm liking the 5 gallon pots bro! Some really nice and green looking plants for sure!

Casper is good people! I got to hang out with him this past AHI and had some good laughs  That ChemChee lol he entered was damn fine. Straight Fire! I still have a nug of it he gave me i'm saving for a little while lol. Archive's Duct Tape.

Farthest east i have been is Japan, and it is about as expensive there as it is here lol. Still some killer food there tho!

Smoke Some Weed Cheehhuuu!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 15, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm aware of the ability to live on a little over there too. I had a buddy who was in Thailand that got into a motorcycle accident over there and he had to have surgery and spent something like 8-10 days in the hospital and guess how much it cost hime? I guessed $1200 at first. He said I was waaay off. So I said $800. Nope. $180 for everything. That's unbelievable really, but my buddy isn't a liar. Wild stuff.
> 
> Actually some places in SEA have really low life expectancy rates for expats because they can just party too hard with drugs, sex and booze for too long on a little money. I think I read the average life expectancy for expats (or sexpats as some refer to them) in Cambodia was either 42 or 52. Whatever it was it was really low. I don't party so cheap booze and drugs aren't alluring, but the sites and people would be great I'm sure.
> 
> Ha Long Bay and Hue would be a couple cool places to visit if you get the chance. I'll just live vicariously through you for now, ha ha!


I didnt realize that about expat life expectancy but read a little about this morning. Sounds like it is mostly a result of a self-destructive lifestyle, which fortunately is not really my style and I dont plan on becoming an expat anytime soon. I'm mostly into the culture, food, and scenery and the fact it is cheaper than flying to most places in america. 

I heard that Thailand recently legalized medical cannabis, which is a big deal for Asia. I was too scared of prison to even consider looking for it there, the place is trippy enough while sober that its almost like being on drugs.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 16, 2019)

Highhawyn! said:


> I'm liking the 5 gallon pots bro! Some really nice and green looking plants for sure!
> 
> Casper is good people! I got to hang out with him this past AHI and had some good laughs  That ChemChee lol he entered was damn fine. Straight Fire! I still have a nug of it he gave me i'm saving for a little while lol. Archive's Duct Tape.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words on the plants!

And yup, Casper is a good dude. He goes through a lot of strains so it's not a surprise that he found something special. He'll grow out some really good varieties for a minute, pass out clones and move on to the next. He's always just having to make room for new keepers. 

I'm sure Japan was cool. Did you cruise around the country any? I'd like to go there one day too. I really like Japanese people in general. Tokyo would probably trip me out with some of the stuff I've seen there online, ha ha! The countryside looks beautiful there though.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 16, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I didnt realize that about expat life expectancy but read a little about this morning. Sounds like it is mostly a result of a self-destructive lifestyle, which fortunately is not really my style and I dont plan on becoming an expat anytime soon. I'm mostly into the culture, food, and scenery and the fact it is cheaper than flying to most places in america.
> 
> I heard that Thailand recently legalized medical cannabis, which is a big deal for Asia. I was too scared of prison to even consider looking for it there, the place is trippy enough while sober that its almost like being on drugs.


Good on Thailand for legalizing medical cannabis. The walls are crumbling all over the world. 

And good idea on not risking it in Thailand. I read several stories of the cops shaking down tourists for as much money as they could get out of them via threats of going to prison there for buying weed or failing a piss test, which apparently the cops can demand you take at any time. They'd get people to wire over $1,000's of dollars to pay their "fines". Definitely not worth the risk.

From what I've read and/or heard Vietnam is supposed to be pretty chill on weed.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2019)

I switched to fabric pots and I never got root aphids again. They love the little holes at the bottom plastic containers. Easy access.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 8, 2019)

Rikdabrick, you using lights to get your plants that big?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 10, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Rikdabrick, you using lights to get your plants that big?


Definitely. Only equitorial sativa's would get that big without lights here. I usually veg them about 7' tall before I flip them


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 20, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey guys! I hope all is well with you all! I've just been plugging away at it like normal. Just little stuff like this:
> 
> View attachment 4330045
> Anyway, if anyone wants to check out Carey Emerson Roberts (AKA fake-ass Puamana Ohana) new sock puppet thread the link is below. Just be careful because he might call his cousin-uncle cop on you or beat you up. He likes to make threats like that.
> ...


Congrats on the size and health of that plant in a 5 gallon, black bucket. You've either got great farming skills, or an awesome climate, or both..anyway, that's freakin' beautiful man.


----------



## Purpnugz (Aug 20, 2019)

Mystery Bean   
Mystery Bean #2


----------



## Purpnugz (Aug 20, 2019)

AK47 ROSIN


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Congrats on the size and health of that plant in a 5 gallon, black bucket. You've either got great farming skills, or an awesome climate, or both..anyway, that's freakin' beautiful man.


Right on, thanks for the compliments! They are appreciated! 

Hopefully your season is going well too!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2019)

Purpnugz said:


> Mystery BeanView attachment 4382563 View attachment 4382564 View attachment 4382571
> Mystery Bean #2
> View attachment 4382579 View attachment 4382576


Nice job so far braddah!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 21, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, thanks for the compliments! They are appreciated!
> 
> Hopefully your season is going well too!



With that said...i had to look back over your past few pictures and say holy shit. Marsha is right, those plants are beautiful in such a small container. 

They are in coco? I saw you had some dripper lines set up but no spikes in the pots?  What's your feeding schedule like? Nutrients? My grow got yellow early, my feeding is off  But is started as an indoor grower so i have an excuse lmao. Aloha bro


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 22, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, thanks for the compliments! They are appreciated!
> 
> Hopefully your season is going well too!


Season is going well! Thanks for asking! I'm always holding my breath a bit when these girls start to flip, and everything I'm growing out this season is new to me and this climate, but so far, so good. Getting some really nice colors out of this particular pheno of some Lemon Ghost OG from Ryder genetics. This one's gonna be a beauty. Some early stuff coming along nicely, the plant below should be ready to go sometime between Sept 21st and 1st week of Oct, depending on pheno. She may just be the early girl I've been looking for. Fruit Loops, f7's from Ryder genetics as well.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 22, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Here's a Pog x (GG#4xStardawg) I got from maui_mahiai. The seeds were made by trichome.fields.forever. This is the first run for me so I'm excited to see what's in store
> View attachment 4333107
> Here's a KK Strawberry Cough x (GG#4xStardawg) that I also got from maui_mahiai. The seeds were also made by trichome.fields.forever and it's also the first run with this one. Hopefully I'll get to prune it up tomorrow.
> View attachment 4333108
> ...


Riki this is freaking crazy bro. Pumping out beast in those little pots. Seriously blown away. Green thumb no doubt. Finally aiming to head out your way again. Thinking end of oct. I'll let you know for sure though.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2019)

Highhawyn! said:


> With that said...i had to look back over your past few pictures and say holy shit. Marsha is right, those plants are beautiful in such a small container.
> 
> They are in coco? I saw you had some dripper lines set up but no spikes in the pots?  What's your feeding schedule like? Nutrients? My grow got yellow early, my feeding is off  But is started as an indoor grower so i have an excuse lmao. Aloha bro


Hey! Thanks for the compliments!

The plants are in coco using my own salt mix. Right now I'm only feeding about 1.25 gallons twice a day at 8:00am and 2:00pm. I liked the roots to be pretty dry over night and that schedule works well for right now. There was some really hot weather awhile ago and I was feeding up to 2 gallons of solution 3 times a day for some plants. That was pretty nuts. 

As far as the spikeless driplines go, I was hand watering everything at the time. I just hadn't got the watering system going yet. I think I was doing around 120 gallons a day by hand with 5 gallon buckets when it was really warm. That gets old after a while, ha ha!

I'm switching up some the direction I'm going on a bunch of things so I'm actually not going to be doing big plants anymore and I'm going to being doing at least half in organic soil in pots and at least some in coco. I'm just going to go through my seed collection as fast as possible and find cool phenos and hand out clones to people, make F2's and move on and I'll be keeping the plants pretty small. Probably flower them at a foot tall or so I'm thinking.

On a side note, my neighbor has 9 Mama Frost seedlings going and at another spot there's 7 going. Of the 7 that popped at the one spot it looks like they've all got female preflowers. I'm stoked to get to look through those females. I think they're only about a foot tall at the moment. I might takes some small clones and flip them pretty soon to see what's in store. My neighbor is going to give me clones of any good females he finds too.

I hope all is well with you over there!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Season is going well! Thanks for asking! I'm always holding my breath a bit when these girls start to flip, and everything I'm growing out this season is new to me and this climate, but so far, so good. Getting some really nice colors out of this particular pheno of some Lemon Ghost OG from Ryder genetics. This one's gonna be a beauty. Some early stuff coming along nicely, the plant below should be ready to go sometime between Sept 21st and 1st week of Oct, depending on pheno. She may just be the early girl I've been looking for. Fruit Loops, f7's from Ryder genetics as well.View attachment 4383533View attachment 4383539


That's looking great! Are you in the islands?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2019)

757growin said:


> Riki this is freaking crazy bro. Pumping out beast in those little pots. Seriously blown away. Green thumb no doubt. Finally aiming to head out your way again. Thinking end of oct. I'll let you know for sure though.


Just setting 'em up to knock 'em down, ha ha! Thanks for the kind words!

That's cool you're heading this way again. If you're interested in staying in a vacation rental I know a couple property managers with some really nice properties. I can text you the links to their websites.

Unfortunately I won't have a couple greenhouses full of big plants to show you if you get to swing by. I'm changing some things up. I took a cultivation consultation job working with one of the local legal medical cannabis production facilities and I'm working on a farm and orchard to get it maintained and producing properly and doing some consultation with another local mango grower so my personal grow stuff is just going to be for fun and literally zero profit. I'm actually really stoked to be able to just go through my seed collection and have fun with it. I've got a couple products that I'm going to start marketing in the next couple months too. Life is busy, but it's all good.

I hope everything is going well with you guys. I wish I could make a trip out your way. The superbloom(?) would have been rad to see I'm sure. Plus it just looks like a beautiful chill part of the world.

Definitely let me know if you head this way.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 24, 2019)

I need mango cuttings and seed! We have a project going here right now. If you have access let a farmer know! Lols 
Everything is good here. I had travel channel at the farm last week filming. I'll have to tell you about it when we talk.
 

Man im happy for you to have those different avenues to take your skills too.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi Rik, are you on the Big Island? I'm in CA. My wife and I have been looking at properties on the east side of the BI. We're making another trip this February to put boots on the ground and look a little closer. We've been to the islands 5 times in the last few years, but haven't been to the BI for 10 years. I understand the vog has mostly disappeared and the island is thriving since the last eruption any truth to this? I'd love to get together for some coffee and talk shop when we come over in Feb if you're down. I'll bring you a taste from this years Lemon Ghost OG. Gonna be top shelf for sure!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 26, 2019)

757growin said:


> I need mango cuttings and seed! We have a project going here right now. If you have access let a farmer know! Lols
> Everything is good here. I had travel channel at the farm last week filming. I'll have to tell you about it when we talk.
> View attachment 4384261
> 
> Man im happy for you to have those different avenues to take your skills too.


I'll see what I can do about mango stuff. I'm not sure how common it is to grow from seed or cuttings. I think grafted plants are pretty common, but that wouldn't be as easy to get back home for you. I'll look into it though. 

And I'll see if I can find the Travel Channel episode online. That would be cool to check out!

Do people grow mangoes in your area?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 26, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Hi Rik, are you on the Big Island? I'm in CA. My wife and I have been looking at properties on the east side of the BI. We're making another trip this February to put boots on the ground and look a little closer. We've been to the islands 5 times in the last few years, but haven't been to the BI for 10 years. I understand the vog has mostly disappeared and the island is thriving since the last eruption any truth to this? I'd love to get together for some coffee and talk shop when we come over in Feb if you're down. I'll bring you a taste from this years Lemon Ghost OG. Gonna be top shelf for sure!


Hey! I only lived in Upper Puna for about a year and a half. We moved back to Maui in 2012. I have heard from friends that the air quality is a lot better in regards to the vog since Kīlauea chilled out last. I don't know if the economy or housing market are booming though. I just haven't asked anyone. Just as a word of advice, I'd look for properties in lava zone 3 or higher unless you don't need home insurance and ag zoned land is significantly cheaper on taxes too, just FYI


----------



## 757growin (Aug 26, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I'll see what I can do about mango stuff. I'm not sure how common it is to grow from seed or cuttings. I think grafted plants are pretty common, but that wouldn't be as easy to get back home for you. I'll look into it though.
> 
> And I'll see if I can find the Travel Channel episode online. That would be cool to check out!
> 
> Do people grow mangoes in your area?


We are trying here at different elevations. But they do have a 200 plus acre mango grove in the cochella vally. Started back in the 80s i thin . They have to powder coat the leaves to prevent then feom burning. It looks weird


----------



## Purpnugz (Aug 27, 2019)

Mystery Bag 1  
Mystery Bag 2  
Cookie Budder


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 27, 2019)

congrats on the new gigs, Rik. If you ever find any good keepers in your pheno hunts you can send em my way, lol.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2019)

757growin said:


> We are trying here at different elevations. But they do have a 200 plus acre mango grove in the cochella vally. Started back in the 80s i thin . They have to powder coat the leaves to prevent then feom burning. It looks weird


Huh. Tings I had nevah know, ha ha!

Well, the best mangoes come from drier areas. Hopefully there's some that are down with higher elevations. I was supposed to chit chat with that mango farmer a couple days ago, but it hasn't happened yet. If it happens I'll pick his brain about it. Maybe he knows some varieties that will work well for you.

What kind of burning do they have to prevent for the mango trees? Sun exposure?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2019)

Purpnugz said:


> Mystery Bag 1View attachment 4385793 View attachment 4385794 View attachment 4385789
> Mystery Bag 2View attachment 4385791 View attachment 4385798 View attachment 4385790
> Cookie Budder
> View attachment 4385788


That mystery bag #1 is a lanky girl. Probably going to be some good flowers off of that.

That cookie budder looks really good too!

What are you using for soil and fertilization?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> congrats on the new gigs, Rik. If you ever find any good keepers in your pheno hunts you can send em my way, lol.


Thanks braddah!
And there is a definite possibility of that being able to happen, ha ha! You may have noticed at one point that one of the IG (and former RIU) Puna brethren had a few of the same strains I had and I also just happened to have a couple of the same strains as him. Weird how that happens, ha ha!

How was your trip? Did you finish those Karma seeds?


----------



## Purpnugz (Aug 28, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> That mystery bag #1 is a lanky girl. Probably going to be some good flowers off of that.
> 
> That cookie budder looks really good too!
> 
> What are you using for soil and fertilization?


YEA FOR SURE THE LANKY ONE IS STARTING TO STACK UP RIK. THE BUDDER HAS A NICE TERPY TASTE. 

I USE HAPPY FROG AS A MEDIUM AND I USE THE FLORABLOOM LINEUP...

WHAT IS YOUR FEEDING SCHEDULE ON THOSE BEHEMOTHS OF YOURS ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 28, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks braddah!
> And there is a definite possibility of that being able to happen, ha ha! You may have noticed at one point that one of the IG (and former RIU) Puna brethren had a few of the same strains I had and I also just happened to have a couple of the same strains as him. Weird how that happens, ha ha!
> 
> How was your trip? Did you finish those Karma seeds?


I just harvested the skullcaps over the weekend. Took em to 62 days. They did decent for the circumstances but it was far from my best run. Vacation made it worth it though. I just soaked some of his Sour D Bx2 today, we will see how those do for the winter crop.


----------



## Purpnugz (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 8, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> That's looking great! Are you in the islands?


Hi Ric, didn't see your question until today. No, I'm in CA. But I'll be back on Maui end of Feb, 1st of March 2020 for 11 days. Seems to be the only time I can get away these days. As soon as I get back, I'll be working on season 2020.


----------



## Hawaiifire420 (Sep 23, 2019)

Aloha everyone , 

New on here looking to see all the tips and tricks you guys pull out out here. 

Been living in Kauai for 4 years got my med card. Got a greenhouse built for the ladies 

Grew hydroponics indoor before I moved here. 

Do most grow organic here? Or what nutrients like do you guys prefer


Look forward to talking with some with you and learning

Will post a picture of my ladies tomorrow . Growing -

Amnesia haze 
Big bud
Pineapple Express
Strawberry cough 
Maltezerz

Interested in finding the best outdoor strains for Kauai if anybody has recommendations !


----------



## Joedank (Sep 24, 2019)

@rikdabrick hows it brudda??!?
Those big buckets posted above yeild for ya?


----------



## Hawaiifire420 (Sep 24, 2019)

Some of the ladies
Day 33


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Joedank said:


> @rikdabrick hows it brudda??!?
> Those big buckets posted above yeild for ya?


Hey! Yeah, they did pretty decent. I'd usually average a pound or better on most varieties. Not too bad for 5 gallon buckets, ha ha! I was pulling 3 plants down per week when I was in full production so there was lots of meds to choose from, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Purpnugz said:


> YEA FOR SURE THE LANKY ONE IS STARTING TO STACK UP RIK. THE BUDDER HAS A NICE TERPY TASTE.
> 
> I USE HAPPY FROG AS A MEDIUM AND I USE THE FLORABLOOM LINEUP...
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR FEEDING SCHEDULE ON THOSE BEHEMOTHS OF YOURS ?


I was feeding every watering 3 times per day


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 25, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I just harvested the skullcaps over the weekend. Took em to 62 days. They did decent for the circumstances but it was far from my best run. Vacation made it worth it though. I just soaked some of his Sour D Bx2 today, we will see how those do for the winter crop.


Awesome dude! Keep us posted on the Sour D Bx2's. I'm interested to hear how they turn out.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Hawaiifire420 said:


> View attachment 4399509 View attachment 4399510 Some of the ladies
> Day 33


That's cool braddah! I like your set-up. Nice DIY greenhouse! How's the temps and RH do in there? You like like you have a bunch of happy plants.


----------



## Hawaiifire420 (Sep 25, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> That's cool braddah! I like your set-up. Nice DIY greenhouse! How's the temps and RH do in there? You like like you have a bunch of happy plants.



Appreciate it bro. Temps/humidity never seem to be bad. Have not even been monitoring honestly. I keep at least one fan moving air at all times . Screened off the top parts to allow some air flow , gotta finish one side still .

Greenhouse has been working good. Plants seem to be loving it . Put a few in the ground and they seem to enjoy it just fine.


I got a concrete block room I put a window unit in that works awesome for drying/curing. 

Post some pics of it when I get it cleaned up this week.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 18, 2019)

Purpnugz said:


> View attachment 4409425View attachment 4409424View attachment 4409428View attachment 4409427


Nice Purpnugz! I'm glad you're keeping this thread going too!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hows the new gig's going, Rik?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 19, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Hows the new gig's going, Rik?


Hey waterproof!

Working for Maui Grown Therapies has been enjoyable. I haven't had a bad day there yet and I'm kicking some okole for them so it's a win-win for each of us I'd say. I'm in charge of overall plant health and coming up with plans to rectify problems that arise and I get to design and install different systems for them. I'm almost done installing a Dosatron system for the veg room and starting to install the fertigation system for the new greenhouse which is pretty rad. There's still a decent amount of room for improvement, but it's coming along really well so far.

Working with the mango farmer didn't pan out, but im working part-time on the farm I live on which is fine. At minimum the commute is easy, ha ha!

I'm also working on my own plant product company. I'll have at least a few different products, but I'm mostly focusing on products with a lot of bio-stimulant properties for plant growth and immune system response. I can let you guys know when it's ready if anybody wants some free samples. We're almost done with the labeling and website and we should have packaging on the way pretty soon too.

How have you been waterproof?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 21, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey waterproof!
> 
> Working for Maui Grown Therapies has been enjoyable. I haven't had a bad day there yet and I'm kicking some okole for them so it's a win-win for each of us I'd say. I'm in charge of overall plant health and coming up with plans to rectify problems that arise and I get to design and install different systems for them. I'm almost done installing a Dosatron system for the veg room and starting to install the fertigation system for the new greenhouse which is pretty rad. There's still a decent amount of room for improvement, but it's coming along really well so far.
> 
> ...


Nice, Are they starting to grow outdoors over there? I havent tried the stuff from the dispensary that grows outdoor here but I imagine it makes a world of a difference. 
I just got back from visiting family in Arkansas and ready to start flowering another round of stuff. I always trip out how cheap everything is on the mainland.

Good luck with the new ventures.


----------



## TropicallyGrown (Nov 9, 2019)

I've been reading this thread along with others and trying to gain some knowledge on growing here on the big island(puna/hilo) I was really intimidated about growing here due to the very unique weather that permits us to grow year round here. I've done some research about Hawaiian landrace strains and their ability to thrive here.. I've got an acre and a half of land to be utilized. Gonna be starting small by using a carport frame and plastic 6mill(same set up as many other growers here). If anyone here has any info that can be helpful or any tips for me id greatly appreciate it. Also, if you have any questions just ask. Mahalo.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 11, 2019)

There is no such thing as a Hawaiian landrace but most sativa dominant strains will do well here. With a greenhouse you can grow almost anything


----------



## TropicallyGrown (Nov 11, 2019)

@waterproof808 I was doing some research last night and came to that conclusion. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 23, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice, Are they starting to grow outdoors over there? I havent tried the stuff from the dispensary that grows outdoor here but I imagine it makes a world of a difference.
> I just got back from visiting family in Arkansas and ready to start flowering another round of stuff. I always trip out how cheap everything is on the mainland.
> 
> Good luck with the new ventures.


Sorry for the SUUUUPER slow reply. I've been silly busy and just haven't gotten to sit down to reply on my computer in awhile.

Anyway, we're do have a mixed light greenhouse going now besides the indoors stuff. The indoor stuff turns out good, but you can tell the plants like the sunlight. They reek way more during veg in the greenhouse than they do indoors.

I have never been to Arkansas, but I would guess it's on the cheaper side as far as cost of living goes, yeah? Mainland cost of living tempts me pretty regularly to move over there, but I'm not sure I could hang. I moved away for 5 years and moved back when it was feasible. This is actually the third time I've lived on Maui. It's hard to stay away I guess, ha ha!

Did you flower out the Sour D BX's yet?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 23, 2019)

TropicallyGrown said:


> I've been reading this thread along with others and trying to gain some knowledge on growing here on the big island(puna/hilo) I was really intimidated about growing here due to the very unique weather that permits us to grow year round here. I've done some research about Hawaiian landrace strains and their ability to thrive here.. I've got an acre and a half of land to be utilized. Gonna be starting small by using a carport frame and plastic 6mill(same set up as many other growers here). If anyone here has any info that can be helpful or any tips for me id greatly appreciate it. Also, if you have any questions just ask. Mahalo.


Hey TropicalllyGrown!

waterproof808 is right. You can grow most anything with a greenhouse. I'd just recommend keeping the sides open as much as possible or make it so you can open it up if needed or have really good air exchange. Having an enclosed greenhouse comes with a decent learning curve if it's hot and humid where you live. If it stays on the cooler side than it's not so bad. Just keeping the rain off your flowering plants helps a ton though.

Did you get your carport greenhouse set up yet?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 1, 2019)

Sup Boyz- 
Same ole shit going on over here, making seeds and growing em out. Happy Holidays!


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 2, 2019)

SurfdOut said:


> Sup Boyz-
> Same ole shit going on over here, making seeds and growing em out. Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 4430155View attachment 4430156


Hey Surfd! Looking good over there and I'm glad to see you stop by! Are you having an easier time keeping your plants happy with the ends open on your greenhouse?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 2, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey Surfd! Looking good over there and I'm glad to see you stop by! Are you having an easier time keeping your plants happy with the ends open on your greenhouse?


Hey Bud- hope ya doing good! I went back to Oahu last winter and built some big greenhouses for a collective up there. Stay learning. I came back and built this 50ftr up on my big property. The sides and ends use 30% shade cloth instead of insect screen, like that better. I also built it to funnel the trades. The sides roll up and down and are at 6ft. I put curtains on the ends at the end of flower to seal it up at night to run my Quests.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 2, 2019)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Bud- hope ya doing good! I went back to Oahu last winter and built some big greenhouses for a collective up there. Stay learning. I came back and built this 50ftr up on my big property. The sides and ends use 30% shade cloth instead of insect screen, like that better. I also built it to funnel the trades. The sides roll up and down and are at 6ft. I put curtains on the ends at the end of flower to seal it up at night to run my Quests.


you built that yourself? Nice job man, I need a smaller one of those for my place.


----------



## Rusty808 (Dec 27, 2019)

Aloha from the Big Island! I'm a medical patient growing my medication and I'm trying to connect with others on island that grow.


----------



## paintnick (Jan 30, 2020)

aloha everyone 
329 card holder on Oahu 
Got some lava cake and some lemon OG going, vegged inside under leds for about 5 weeks and put outside under a rain fly to flower on January 6. That wind and rain was crazy hope you all fairing well.


----------



## paintnick (Jan 30, 2020)

Few more for ya guys


----------



## paintnick (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## paintnick (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m not big on the dispensaries here but saw this !

Curious what everyone’s thoughts are


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 30, 2020)

it would be cool if regular folks could participate...


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 5, 2020)

Blueberry RKS


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 7, 2020)

Karma's Sour D Bx2 - Day 38ish


----------



## paintnick (Feb 13, 2020)

Lemon OG day 38


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Feb 26, 2020)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good hayn! What's up with the umbrella?


Da neighbors lights was on during lights out
Mainah kine stuff Aloha braddah


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Feb 26, 2020)

ChefT808 said:


> Happy new year everybody Chee hoo! View attachment 4257709View attachment 4257688View attachment 4257690View attachment 4257691View attachment 4257696


What dis killa? Puna dud das...I think I see hayn duccfoot


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Feb 26, 2020)

MKGROW said:


> Haynlan drace
> Please let us know how it turns out. I’ve been wanting to try they’re gear since they’re local and lose by me too
> Mahalo
> MKGROW


Everything came out ono my cuz.never come here for a while.rightnow I growing DB1 which is a Supa stink Molokai hash plant cross. Which will finish in about 10 days and some puamana seeds vegging.buggahs is haunaz


----------



## paintnick (Feb 27, 2020)

Mele! How is the puamana stuff? I hear mixed reviews of that guy. Sure rik has some input on his stuff. I know he been round this thread long time.
Heard plenty people saying some haole guy from uh rebranding mainland stuff and pushing hard is basically puamana.

I mean no disrespect just curious your input in the genetics


----------



## paintnick (Feb 27, 2020)

SurfdOut said:


> Hey Bud- hope ya doing good! I went back to Oahu last winter and built some big greenhouses for a collective up there. Stay learning. I came back and built this 50ftr up on my big property. The sides and ends use 30% shade cloth instead of insect screen, like that better. I also built it to funnel the trades. The sides roll up and down and are at 6ft. I put curtains on the ends at the end of flower to seal it up at night to run my Quests.


 Curious what collective ya worked with out here on Oahu ? 
you build em similar on Oahu to funnel the trades or nah ?


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Feb 28, 2020)

paintnick said:


> aloha everyone
> 329 card holder on Oahu
> Got some lava cake and some lemon OG going, vegged inside under leds for about 5 weeks and put outside under a rain fly to flower on January 6. That wind and rain was crazy hope you all fairing well.View attachment 4467656View attachment 4467657View attachment 4467658


Yeah u bro,I live west.wanted to ask if u wanted to hook up and trade some clones or just trade storiesbuggshs loking mayjahAurai


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Feb 28, 2020)

paintnick said:


> Mele! How is the puamana stuff? I hear mixed reviews of that guy. Sure rik has some input on his stuff. I know he been round this thread long time.
> Heard plenty people saying some haole guy from uh rebranding mainland stuff and pushing hard is basically puamana.
> 
> I mean no disrespect just curious your input in the genetics


Rajah dat my bradah,atm I get a few seeds going from their puna buddahz,af duck f2, Hix5 and electric duck buddahz lol.all da puna buddaz doing ok but they always look sad.da af ducks is cherry ,stink and they all get da hayn duck expression.hix5 seems to be doing the best.das Kauai elec,Kona gold hayn duck bx with one duck den pollinated from a puna male lol 5 hayn strains in one.they all strong and vigorous.edb electric duck buddaz probably needs to be worked on.i threw 5 seeds of each in da dirt and only 2 sprouted and I didn’t like how they grew and threw outside to finish. This only my second year of growing so I no can say much about hayn weed but,I’ve grown a lot of kush,gsc gelato etc. pretty much indica crosses. Then one time searching for hayn stuff.i stumbled on puamana.that was when I first started and the only thing kept me from getting em was price then deez seeds along with otherscame up for sale.purchased da Af duck and edb and da Hix5 and puna buddaz was free.onlycome in 10 pacs.i have 5 of each left.
They all popped in and around Jan 10 th Aloha badah


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Feb 28, 2020)

Gonna take some photos and post em.oh and another thing I forgot to mention is their were 2 Wally web style duck foots I found. 1 in da puna pac and1 in da Hix5 pac.da Hix5 one turned out male and am hoping the puna 1 is wahine cause I like breed em.i showed puamana on Facebook and they said it looked like a dj short blueberry duck pheno lol...ok but whatevs and they all really stink.again,I’ve never grown hayn kine genetics before
Aurai haynz


----------



## paintnick (Feb 29, 2020)

Melefarmer808 said:


> Gonna take some photos and post em.oh and another thing I forgot to mention is their were 2 Wally web style duck foots I found. 1 in da puna pac and1 in da Hix5 pac.da Hix5 one turned out male and am hoping the puna 1 is wahine cause I like breed em.i showed puamana on Facebook and they said it looked like a dj short blueberry duck pheno lol...ok but whatevs and they all really stink.again,I’ve never grown hayn kine genetics before
> Aurai haynz


 Mele can link up and cruise and talk story and go from there lmk


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Mar 7, 2020)

Dis was few weeks ago


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Mar 7, 2020)

paintnick said:


> Mele can link up and cruise and talk story and go from there lmk


Guarantee my cuz.i live c country maili
Aurai


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Mar 7, 2020)

paintnick said:


> Mele can link up and cruise and talk story and go from there lmk


Messenger is the same name


----------



## 808allday (Mar 16, 2020)

Trying to start a few plants outdoors. My friend gave me some seeds which he believes is white rhino. Located on Oahu.
Ive been reading as much as possible but am still confused on soil aspect.
Do I make my own? Buy FF ocean forest or would some HD bought stuff with amendments be better?

I'd love to hear what everyone in Hawaii is using


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (Apr 15, 2020)

just got a 329 card. any suggestions for good strains for the dry side of BI to buy online?


----------



## Alohasmiles731 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> just got a 329 card. any suggestions for good strains for the dry side of BI to buy online?


You looking to grow some photoperiod or autoflowers?


----------



## Alohasmiles731 (Apr 16, 2020)

808allday said:


> Trying to start a few plants outdoors. My friend gave me some seeds which he believes is white rhino. Located on Oahu.
> Ive been reading as much as possible but am still confused on soil aspect.
> Do I make my own? Buy FF ocean forest or would some HD bought stuff with amendments be better?
> 
> I'd love to hear what everyone in Hawaii is using


I jus been using Black gold organic soil. Had good results with it. I bought the soil from ace hardware. It’s the closest place to where I live where they sell decent soil. But you could try using coco coir. It holds moisture a lot better but drains good. Jus add some perlite with da coco. I think coco is a lot better cuz it lets air get to you’re roots so it doesn’t suffocate. Bigger roots bigger fruits.


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Apr 17, 2020)

808allday said:


> Trying to start a few plants outdoors. My friend gave me some seeds which he believes is white rhino. Located on Oahu.
> Ive been reading as much as possible but am still confused on soil aspect.
> Do I make my own? Buy FF ocean forest or would some HD bought stuff with amendments be better?
> 
> I'd love to hear what everyone in Hawaii is using





808allday said:


> Trying to start a few plants outdoors. My friend gave me some seeds which he believes is white rhino. Located on Oahu.
> Ive been reading as much as possible but am still confused on soil aspect.
> Do I make my own? Buy FF ocean forest or would some HD bought stuff with amendments be better?
> 
> I'd love to hear what everyone in Hawaii is using


If u never read up on super soil or homemade compost then fox farm is your best bet.water to no run off if can......yessah Here’s what I use in my soil and also foun a Hix5 Kane and going blast his tita and make F2s cheepono


----------



## Earthtoshell (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey guys new to growing in hawaii here... I have some seeds that where started indoors...about 2 weeks ago maybe more... when do I move them outside... like when does the official outdoor season here start for when you move them out.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 17, 2020)

Earthtoshell said:


> Hey guys new to growing in hawaii here... I have some seeds that where started indoors...about 2 weeks ago maybe more... when do I move them outside... like when does the official outdoor season here start for when you move them out.


It starts anytime you want, usually when your plants are big enough because they will flower as soon as you put them outside. But that is the beauty of growing in Hawaii, you can flower outdoor all year round. I have already harvested twice this year and have another run in early flower.


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (Apr 22, 2020)

Alohasmiles731 said:


> You looking to grow some photoperiod or autoflowers?


Autoflowers, but really anything that grows well here. I am brand new and feel like the climate here will be different than most places talked about online... I'm just not sure where to get strains that have good performance in Hawaii!? I'm on the dry side, so no constant rain or anything...




waterproof808 said:


> It starts anytime you want, usually when your plants are big enough because they will flower as soon as you put them outside. But that is the beauty of growing in Hawaii, you can flower outdoor all year round. I have already harvested twice this year and have another run in early flower.


do you veg them fully inside or do you do supplemental lighting outside? is it even possible to do supplemental lighting? 

Anyone have any suggestions for some good guides / videos / information on growing in Hawaii? feel like everything i read online is about the mainlandD:


----------



## Alohasmiles731 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> Autoflowers, but really anything that grows well here. I am brand new and feel like the climate here will be different than most places talked about online... I'm just not sure where to get strains that have good performance in Hawaii!? I'm on the dry side, so no constant rain or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a lot of space to grow outside? Do you have to worry about neighbors? If you’re growing autos any strain would highly do well outside! You don’t have to worry about light cycles they’ll start flowering when there ready. I feel like we have one of the best climates to grow almost any strain out there. Just know that some strains grow a lot taller then others mainly sativas. So if you have ni’ele neighbors I’d stay away from sativas unless you train um. I don’t grow outside, I grow indoors for that reason. But, I’ve had a few plants I grew outside and they did good. I wish I could guide you to someone but, you’re best bet would be on here for advice! Alohaz


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> do you veg them fully inside or do you do supplemental lighting outside? is it even possible to do supplemental lighting?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for some good guides / videos / information on growing in Hawaii? feel like everything i read online is about the mainlandD:


I veg 100% outdoor from seed with cheap 12w led screw in light bulbs. It slower, your yard will be lit up, but its cheap and you can let your plants get as big as you want. You can use almost any decently bright light source.


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (Apr 22, 2020)

Alohasmiles731 said:


> Do you have a lot of space to grow outside? Do you have to worry about neighbors? If you’re growing autos any strain would highly do well outside! You don’t have to worry about light cycles they’ll start flowering when there ready. I feel like we have one of the best climates to grow almost any strain out there. Just know that some strains grow a lot taller then others mainly sativas. So if you have ni’ele neighbors I’d stay away from sativas unless you train um. I don’t grow outside, I grow indoors for that reason. But, I’ve had a few plants I grew outside and they did good. I wish I could guide you to someone but, you’re best bet would be on here for advice! Alohaz


yeah, I'm just going to grow outside fully. I just got my first batch of autoflower seeds yesterday so we'll see how they come up. that's good to hear. making me not as worried I'm going to get hit with weird mold issues or anything haha.




waterproof808 said:


> I veg 100% outdoor from seed with cheap 12w led screw in light bulbs. It slower, your yard will be lit up, but its cheap and you can let your plants get as big as you want. You can use almost any decently bright light source.


this is what I was wondering about. Do you just give it like 4 extra hours of light a day, till 10? was thinking of buying an outdoor porch light and using it... I wasn't sure how much light it needed to keep it in veg from supplemental lightinig


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> this is what I was wondering about. Do you just give it like 4 extra hours of light a day, till 10? was thinking of buying an outdoor porch light and using it... I wasn't sure how much light it needed to keep it in veg from supplemental lightinig


Yep, my timer turns on at sunset and goes till about 11:45pm. I just use 10w Cree LED screw in lightbulbs you can buy at costco or any hardware store for a couple bucks. My plants are about 6 feet tall and only used about 20watts of light

these are the last couple plants I have vegging outside right now. It’s ghetto but it works


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 26, 2020)

Zkittlez s1 from CSI


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 26, 2020)

beautiful...



waterproof808 said:


> Zkittlez s1 from CSI
> 
> View attachment 4546408


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (Apr 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Zkittlez s1 from CSI


that looks perfect!




My first seedlings popped out of the ground today and they look really healthy. i was wondering if they could handle the midday sun here in hawaii though. should i just try to give them as much light as possible, or give them some shade midday? was pretty roasting today


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2020)

I shade everything for a few days to a week.


----------



## Melefarmer808 (Apr 29, 2020)

Update from Puamana Ohana,From top to bottom Hix5 male duck pheno,saved him to make seeds.then we have an af duck f2 and a Hix5 and den my cuzzin with one electric duck buddaz this is atm 4/29/20 Yessah,oh yeah and plus I just got some white elephant{white widowXHawaiian elephant},super excited to try this one.just in time for long season cheeee!!
Aloha gang


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2020)

Oooh - White Elephant


----------



## waterproof808 (May 9, 2020)

Chemical Weapon from South Fork Seeds. Bomb Threat Bubba x Chem4bc3. Buds are super dense


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 9, 2020)

It's not fair. I want to hate you guys, but I love Hawaii and am just jealous as hell, lol.

I've been to a few of the islands and it's paradise.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 9, 2020)

Two Wappa plants from paradise seeds at about 40 days of flower. I think these is the smallest pot plants I've ever grown. I just planted 3 seeds and let them flower with no extra veg time. One of the plants just grew 3 inches tall with one thick bud about the size of a lemon. I cut that one. The more sativa looking plant is more fruity smelling with a back note of old skunk #1. The more indica looking is fruits, skunky, gassy dank. Pretty stinky stuff. Even being so small I can still smell it 20 feet away.


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (May 26, 2020)

What are you guys doing for drying? Do you have any suggestions? It's pretty wet and rainy and humid here generally (south kona side). One of my plants is just starting to flower so im just trying to look ahead and figure out what to do lol.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 26, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> What are you guys doing for drying? Do you have any suggestions? It's pretty wet and rainy and humid here generally (south kona side). One of my plants is just starting to flower so im just trying to look ahead and figure out what to do lol.
> 
> View attachment 4577237View attachment 4577240


Air Conditioner and Dehumidifier. Keep your temps under 75f and your humidity around 60%rh.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2020)

Throw a few in the refrigerator


----------



## Lifer99 (May 26, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> What are you guys doing for drying? Do you have any suggestions? It's pretty wet and rainy and humid here generally (south kona side). One of my plants is just starting to flower so im just trying to look ahead and figure out what to do lol.
> 
> View attachment 4577237View attachment 4577240


great question. Im in the southern USA and it is likely similar climates. I was not sure if someone had a specific wy that works best of just keep it in a temp controlled room and suck out the moisture?


----------



## East Hawaii (May 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Throw a few in the refrigerator


 Howizet Mochian it has been a long time


----------



## East Hawaii (May 29, 2020)

I just got through with some Truffle Shuffle from Good Gear seeds.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 29, 2020)

Puna Black Cherry
It took me 5+ years to get a cut from my neighbor. Then he gave me 100 seeds that were 10 ys old. Out of 23 females there were lots that were more a old school haze smell. My wife is going through them to pick the flavors. 
She started as Golden Voice in 1988 Maui , grown in the sugar cane fields. There was cross pollination from other growers. It came to Puna in 1994.
In 2003 he added God Bud. I did a open pollination to preserve this one. 
Aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (May 29, 2020)

I did a open pollination on the Molokai Frost for Good Gear seeds and I had 4 seed plants regrow and I can only keep 2 so here they are. The will get in the 8 ft range. Aloha


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2020)

Hey EH,
The growers back in the 70s used sheets hung in the goat shed up near the tin roof to dry the Maui Wowie.

Glad to see you are keeping the old lines going!

I did the same thing when I got some old school Maui Wowie seeds. Only got one to pop and it was a male. Crossed it with everything. It mated well with my clones of REBAR. Popped those seeds and got a cross that looks like nothing I have ever grown before.

Blue Hula (Blula):





Smells just like the MW I had in 1975 in upcountry Maui. The stone is strong. I forgot how stoney MW was.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GoodGear (May 29, 2020)

Awesome shots from the islands folks. 
we are pretty excited about the path ahead!
That truffle looks stellar as does the puna b cherry.


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (May 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Throw a few in the refrigerator


is this actually serious lol? i've got an extra fridge but no AC haha.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 29, 2020)

AC is not an absolute necessity but it does make a notice improvement when you can lower your temperature while drying. The hotter your dry room the quicker it will dry and will lose its smell faster, most likely taste hasher too.


----------



## East Hawaii (May 30, 2020)

After tasting Surfdout's weed I got a AC unit along with the dehuie for drying. My wife complains about the elec bill. lol
But I didn't have one for years and no one complained. Latters EH


----------



## East Hawaii (May 30, 2020)

She looks great Mo
Some one sent me Cherry Bomb that had been repoed but it was terrible.
You are the trash can king. I remember that one you had that was huge.
I have done some seed making just to keep the culv. One of my favored was the Jamaican . Was old shit from the Vibe guys. 
Not something commercial but nice and upity.
It was sad to hear Wheezer passed. 
I have done some up grades on the GH. Latters EH


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2020)

That greenhouse is killa!  

It is nice to hear somebody still loves the sativa strains.

Are you near the lava fields? That eruption was epic.

My daughter lives on Oahu and we were over there on the North Shore at a beach party when somebody broke out some pakalolo and said that it was Cookies. I smelled the buds and knew right away that it wasn't. Smoked it and it was meh. I remember when I would go to the Islands to sample the best cannabis in the world. Kona Gold, Maui Wowie, Kauai Electric...

I was lucky enough to go to the first several LA Cannabis cups and sample everything from the growers themselves. It was great to talk to the leaders in the industry and get a feel for where their heads are. I also got to sample every cup winner (and loser ).

I have been around cannabis (good and bad) for 45 years. It is pretty easy for me to tell when people love this magic plant and when they are just greedy shits.

The Chinese farmers in upcountry Maui grew the best potatoes and onions. I wish I could have talked story with them back before they sold out and left. I wonder where they went?

Aloha,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2020)

Oh, and here is what is in that trash can now:


----------



## East Hawaii (May 31, 2020)

That is huge. Mo 
No all sats in the gh I have some Mr Clean and she is a frosty one.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2020)

That succulent suffered for so long in its hanging basket. It was here when we moved in 23 years ago! 

Here it is in 2013 in the background on the light pole:





It is so happy now



I do need to move it back in the screen room. The squirrels are eating it!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 3, 2020)

Angry Pineapples Almost lost her but we got seeds. I'll show a few old shots so you can see why I wanted to save this one. Aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Jun 3, 2020)

Molokai Frost at 3 ft.


----------



## Bubbleshawaii (Jun 14, 2020)

Day 41 for my first auto flower. Flowers are starting to bulk up lol. Pretty damn fast


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 9, 2020)

Bubbleshawaii said:


> View attachment 4595796View attachment 4595797
> 
> Day 41 for my first auto flower. Flowers are starting to bulk up lol. Pretty damn fast


nice flowers.


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 9, 2020)

Summer is cranking and the Angry Pineapples are getting ready. Aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 9, 2020)

Think you might like this one Mo.
Sensei which is South Cal MK/ Trinty/Starfighter a old clone crossed with a Ching Mae Thai from vib days also old. 
This will be the second time I've grown them. Grows like a Thai and buds like a kush Aloha


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks very happy!
What does it smell like?

My little group of girls are hanging in there.
I fell off of my skate and broke a rib and punctured a lung. 
It makes gardening a bit tricky.





Making seeds - Shoreline Colombian Fire x TGA Agent Orange



Screen room full of tomatoes:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## GoodGear (Jul 9, 2020)

Mohican. We have an untested x of real seed company Sinai x agent orange. May have to see what’s in them soon


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 11, 2020)

I been having lots of problems with borer beetles lately. I think it is coffee borer beetle, super tiny guy like 1mm in size.


----------



## GoodGear (Jul 11, 2020)

Someday soon I’ll have flowers at their peak in summer when they get the best sun! By the time we hinges flower here we he intensity isn’t to serious. Killer herbs fellas


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 12, 2020)

Mo ctg and I are doing a seed business Good Gear. If you want something or test something it's yours. 
I remember when you built the screen house. Love your show. Aloha


----------



## East Hawaii (Jul 12, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I been having lots of problems with borer beetles lately. I think it is coffee borer beetle, super tiny guy like 1mm in size.


They are bad this year. On icmag in my alum I did a pretty good bore beetle show. I'm Dirtboy808 over their. Actually here is the only place I'm East Hawaii Aloha


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 12, 2020)

I’ll check um out on IC.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 12, 2020)

East Hawaii said:


> They are bad this year. On icmag in my alum I did a pretty good bore beetle show. I'm Dirtboy808 over their. Actually here is the only place I'm East Hawaii Aloha


I just checked your pics out. Same borers I’ve been seeing. Have you been able to fight them off with anything? Crazy how the tiniest things like borers and little fire ants cause the most problems.


----------



## Yamada911 (Jul 31, 2020)

Kauai medical grow.
Cheese veging in the sun. A little bit of nitrogen tip burn but the granular fert and rain...
(Not my grow)


----------



## Yamada911 (Jul 31, 2020)

From Botanicare to Miracle-Gro? 

Hahaha.. I guess so, because now I'm anti liquids.
I think liquids is unnatural. 

Organic granular from Miracle-Gro. 
All purpose?? Could be the best budget fert. IDK

Kauai weather will flush your pot every week/month. Granular again has another plus to liquids.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2020)

Just use fish guts and seaweed. No MG!!!


----------



## Yamada911 (Aug 1, 2020)

Starting Over with a friend's neglected plants.

1. Pull all old leaves.
2. Top all heads.
3. Tie all heads down.

Vegging with 24 hr lightbulb/ Sun.

Will post follow up photos later.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yamada911 said:


> From Botanicare to Miracle-Gro?
> 
> Hahaha.. I guess so, because now I'm anti liquids.
> I think liquids is unnatural.
> ...


There are many other dry nutrient blends that are similarly priced or cheaper that are better suited for growing cannabis and dont support companies like Scotts/MG


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 8, 2020)

I just got my hands on the old puna widow cut from a friend I havent seen in a while. I grew sick of it for a while because it was all anyone had to smoke for a long time but I miss it now that the new school stuff has taken over.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Aug 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I just got my hands on the old puna widow cut from a friend I havent seen in a while. I grew sick of it for a while because it was all anyone had to smoke for a long time but I miss it now that the new school stuff has taken over.


Sweet bro!! Good Luck!!


----------



## KauaiVice (Aug 11, 2020)

Aloha, everybody! 

I've been growing about a year on Kaua'i and I'm trying to get some genuine Kaua'i Electric. Has anyone here grown or at least had the real stuff? Vader at Ocean Grown recently did a preservation round of seeds. the plants he grew had about 25% purple phenos, which I hadn't heard from other descriptions of the strain. Vader's video on the grow is here: 




There's clearly some fake-ass Kaua'i Electric being sold, for example: https://phylos.bio/sims/variety/PGT-180612/hawaiian-seed-company/kauai-electric and https://phylos.bio/sims/variety/PGT-88218/hawaiian-seed-company/powerline . 

So I'm wondering if it's worth $100 a pack for these: https://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/product/kauai-electrics/ . The "Hawaiian Seed Company" ones are clearly fakes, and IMO clearly done with the intent to deceive. I trust Vader's integrity but his stuff is only as honest as the guy he got his seeds from, you know?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m pretty sure Vader used pua mana seeds....that company is as fake as it gets.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2020)

I will never forget the incredible smoke I got from the Duke of Kauai in 1980. They called it Kauai Electric but I read that Kauai Electric referred to indoor grown (electric) buds. The smoke the Duke had was from 30 foot monster plants growing behind a wall of pitbulls in cages.
That was the only buds I ever smoked that made me trip. Not hard like mushrooms or acid. Instead I was hovering right on the edge with enhanced visuals and sounds.

The Rev talks about plants grown around bamboo acquiring this trait. Dukes plants were in the middle of a bamboo forest. Just sayin'.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GoodGear (Aug 11, 2020)

W


Mohican said:


> I will never forget the incredible smoke I got from the Duke of Kauai in 1980. They called it Kauai Electric but I read that Kauai Electric referred to indoor grown (electric) buds. The smoke the Duke had was from 30 foot monster plants growing behind a wall of pitbulls in cages.
> That was the only buds I ever smoked that made me trip. Not hard like mushrooms or acid. Instead I was hovering right on the edge with enhanced visuals and sounds.
> 
> The Rev talks about plants grown around bamboo acquiring this trait. Dukes plants were in the middle of a bamboo forest. Just sayin'.
> ...


we got some called Kuai electric from some Samoans in San Diego 1981 or so. Intense fruity goodness all the way through the bowl and as you say almost hallucination weed. It was electrifying herb.
is why we thought it was called kuai electric. So. Not sure if some of the old stories are correct bout this heirloom cultivar. Was special ganja for sure one of my all time favs


----------



## 808Tantalus (Aug 21, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a solar light system to keep 8-10 plants in veg off the grid??? Or tips on how to build one for my greenhouse? Thanks


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2020)

808Tantalus said:


> Can anyone recommend a solar light system to keep 8-10 plants in veg off the grid??? Or tips on how to build one for my greenhouse? Thanks


You basically just need enough power to run a few 10w LED bulbs a couple hours at night. I think one car battery plus a power inverter would provide enough power to accomplish that but it depends if you plan on expanding your system. They've got some cheaper kits on amazon that include a couple panels and a charge controller, then you would just need to add a battery and power inverter so you can plug stuff in like a regular outlet.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2020)

You can buy panels from alibaba. There is another place - Lazada. @sarahJane211 put together a system using panels they got there.


----------



## Lockin (Aug 22, 2020)

Some Maui Wowie ilgm seeds and a local Kauai girl we call ‘Honey girl’ cause sweet and the breeder is a bee keeper.


----------



## Lockin (Aug 22, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Some Maui Wowie ilgm seeds and a local Kauai girl we call ‘Honey girl’ cause sweet and the breeder is a bee keeper.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 22, 2020)

808Tantalus said:


> Can anyone recommend a solar light system to keep 8-10 plants in veg off the grid??? Or tips on how to build one for my greenhouse? Thanks


How many watts did you need? And how many hours will you run it?


----------



## Lockin (Aug 25, 2020)

Maui Wowie update. Chop week. Looking ripe and ready.


----------



## Lockin (Aug 25, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Maui Wowie update. Chop week. Looking ripe and ready.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2020)

you could still push her another couple weeks if the weather stays nice.


----------



## GoodGear (Aug 29, 2020)

Beauty shots folks


----------



## Lockin (Aug 30, 2020)

Early taste is good.


----------



## Lockin (Sep 5, 2020)

‘Honey girl’ looking sweet


----------



## Lockin (Oct 1, 2020)

Outdoor Kauai ‘Honey Girl’ sativa dom strain. Big sticky colas Not super dense but sweet stoney smoke.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Lockin (Oct 15, 2020)

Maui wowie clone. Flower week 4. Small but pretty.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 20, 2020)

Same Ole shit over in Puna, breeding and growing the finest herbs in the lands. Lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 21, 2020)

SurfdOut said:


> Same Ole shit over in Puna, breeding and growing the finest herbs in the lands. Lol


What gear you rockin lately?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 1, 2020)

Always nice to see Da Braddahs!!!


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 1, 2020)

This is what's coming up hopefully, i better start crack a lackin!! chheeee


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 16, 2020)

Temperatures dropping, i made an impulse buy haha  I didn't really understand the Blurple as i been out of the game little while, but it's nice to be able to just plug that and the CMH straight into the wall socket instead of rewiring 240. Plus, even tho the CMH puts out some heat, it should be manageable with exhaust fans and passive intake. Night runs, a quick two cycles, hopefully some `ono primo ma`ona indo buds to toke on instead of all this outdo shiznizzle!! haha. I miss my indo, and i am not down to travel to Maui to smoke some of my friend's awesome fucking indo (although is should haha)


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> That succulent suffered for so long in its hanging basket. It was here when we moved in 23 years ago!
> 
> Here it is in 2013 in the background on the light pole:
> 
> ...


brooo is that first plant a weed plant? Thats some crazy looking Hawaiian shit.


----------



## Lockin (Nov 17, 2020)

Maui wowie all pau. Next up HI cat piss.
Chehoo!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Maui wowie all pau. Next up HI cat piss.
> Chehoo!


The Maui Waui looks great bud, how long did it flower? I just got started on 2 Maui Waui and 2 Shiva Skunk, wanted a bit of Hawaii here in Canada and it's one of my favorite strains from my younger days.


----------



## Lockin (Nov 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> The Maui Waui looks great bud, how long did it flower? I just got started on 2 Maui Waui and 2 Shiva Skunk, wanted a bit of Hawaii here in Canada and it's one of my favorite strains from my younger days.
> View attachment 4744982


Looking really good. Generally they take 8-10 weeks from flip. Depends how you like it. I generally harvest when the majority of trichomes are milky not showing much amber. I like the trippy sativa coffee effect. 
btw I flower outdoors if that makes a diff.
Happy growing 
Aloha


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Looking really good. Generally they take 8-10 weeks from flip. Depends how you like it. I generally harvest when the majority of trichomes are milky not showing much amber. I like the trippy sativa coffee effect.
> btw I flower outdoors if that makes a diff.
> Happy growing
> Aloha


hell yeah thats the high to chase.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Looking really good. Generally they take 8-10 weeks from flip. Depends how you like it. I generally harvest when the majority of trichomes are milky not showing much amber. I like the trippy sativa coffee effect.
> btw I flower outdoors if that makes a diff.
> Happy growing
> Aloha


Thanks, appreciate the info. My first time growing this strain but excited. The Shiva Skunk is for night, the Maui is for day so I am with you on the high, looking for somewhat of a creative makes you giggle high so will likely do the same with not much amber. They already smell fairly strong which surprised me. Outdoor here in Canada is a short season sadly so indoors we go for now. Only 2 to 3 months left, lol. Gonna be a great 2021. Good luck on a bountiful harvest with your Cat Piss.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Maui wowie all pau. Next up HI cat piss.
> Chehoo!


Who bred that maui?


----------



## Lockin (Nov 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Outdoor here in Canada is a short season sadly so indoors


Sounds like you got the goods. My MW smelled sweet pre flower also. She get really pungent late in flower. I could smell her 30ft away. But I like it so all good.
Its good clear high. Can get trippy if you want to take it there. No heavy come down.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Sounds like you got the goods. My MW smelled sweet pre flower also. She get really pungent late in flower. I could smell her 30ft away. But I like it so all good.
> Its good clear high. Can get trippy if you want to take it there. No heavy come down.


are you from Hawaii bro


----------



## Lockin (Nov 17, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> are you from Hawaii bro


Yes born and raised.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockin said:


> Yes born and raised.


damn man thats wild. 

/waves from east coast


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2020)

im trying out a scrog for the first time in some karma sherbtini testers and a couple tropicanna cookie f2’s. The calyxes on the trops turned dark purple the first week of flower and smell like cheap orange juice.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 6, 2020)

Karmas Sherbtini tester


tropicanna cookies f2


----------



## KENTA (Jan 12, 2021)

Sugarcane from ihg harvested a month ago untrimmed


----------



## Lockin (Jan 12, 2021)

5 weeks for Norstars - Cobra Kai. Looking prettier everyday


----------



## cirE (Jan 12, 2021)

This thread makes me sad, I wish I was still at home....


----------



## Lockin (Jan 18, 2021)

Finishing up. Winter grow sweet funk. Stoked.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jan 18, 2021)

KENTA said:


> Sugarcane from ihg harvested a month ago untrimmed


that's some pretty bud man!


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jan 18, 2021)

cirE said:


> This thread makes me sad, I wish I was still at home....


I feel you on that. I'm in South Carolina for the next couple of years. I love the south but this place is mostly swamp and the weather sucks. I miss Hawaiian home grown.


----------



## RandomKindness (Jan 18, 2021)

lost all my genetics, starting over from scratch

still on oahu


----------



## Lockin (Feb 2, 2021)

Nani wahine looking sweet this morning


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 15, 2021)

kkday, aunt lehua, dr greenhorn, punabuds... sorry if I forgot anyone else who used to go to the Oahu meetings..

spoke to Celticvixen the other day & found out uncle R passed.

last time I talked to him he offered to bring me big island with them. always regretted not going.

take care people never know when is your time
rest in paradise


----------



## Lockin (Feb 19, 2021)

Outdoor winter grow Malawi gold.


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Feb 21, 2021)

Not Hawaii but similar latitude. Aloha
I veg indoors and flower outdoors . No outdoor veg for most strains.


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 22, 2021)

Islandgrowerx said:


> Not Hawaii but similar latitude. Aloha
> I veg indoors and flower outdoors . No outdoor veg for most strains. View attachment 4833405View attachment 4833406


aloha!!! great looking plants mang

I'm trying to do the same thing. veg in a tent then leave outside to flower


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2021)

Finally pulled out the Shoreline Colombian Fire girl from last fall. Her flowers mostly turn to dust when you touch them.
I ran the flowers through the seed sifter and found these:





Three fathers were available from me for her - Agent Orange, GTH, and Maui Wowee.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 27, 2021)

Lockin said:


> Maui wowie all pau. Next up HI cat piss.
> Chehoo!


Is this from Nirvana?


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 27, 2021)

so I'm on Maui and I've been doing some breeding projects for the last couple years. I always get nice big mature tiger striped seeds but the germination rate is always poor.....maybe around 50-60%. I dry the seeds the same place i dry my herb in a room with a dehumidifier for a few weeks. Any tips?


----------



## RandomKindness (Feb 28, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> so I'm on Maui and I've been doing some breeding projects for the last couple years. I always get nice big mature tiger striped seeds but the germination rate is always poor.....maybe around 50-60%. I dry the seeds the same place i dry my herb in a room with a dehumidifier for a few weeks. Any tips?


pollinate earlier maybe? I'm no expert and have only made seeds once, but when I did I pollinated at the beginning of flowering & that gave time for the seeds to develop. I've also read people suggesting to not cut N in flowering if a plants seeded.

not sure how true this info is but its what I'm gonna follow.

maybe you could hit up Good Gear Seeds & ask what their process is? they make a ton of seeds outdoors on big island


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 28, 2021)

RandomKindness said:


> pollinate earlier maybe? I'm no expert and have only made seeds once, but when I did I pollinated at the beginning of flowering & that gave time for the seeds to develop. I've also read people suggesting to not cut N in flowering if a plants seeded.
> 
> not sure how true this info is but its what I'm gonna follow.
> 
> maybe you could hit up Good Gear Seeds & ask what their process is? they make a ton of seeds outdoors on big island


interesting because i usually don't feed my seeded plants lol. ill try that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2021)

I dry my seeds for months. The ones posted above were on the plant in full sun from last fall.


----------



## Lockin (Mar 16, 2021)

Hit a Maui wowie clone with Bodhi's Cluster funk (S1) Chem 91 X G13. 
Looking good and hapai. Both moms were awesome. Excited to see how these turn out.


----------



## Lockin (Mar 18, 2021)

FYI Hawaiians
Just picked up some sale price Hilo Hammer packs ( Hawaii Web Indica x Molokai Frost) on Archive Seed Bank for $87. Reg was $125

Looks like fire.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 18, 2021)

I miss that soil you can buy in bulk all over the big island, was like 1/3 lava rocks, 1/3 macadamia compost, and 1/3 what...topsoil or something? Definitely the most fun place to grow outdoors. I haven't been satisfied with any of the so called "Hawaiian" strains that are floating around, they're just nothing like what we used to get back in the day. I bought a pack of Ace New Caledonia because it has the look that I remember, old time Pacific sativa.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 18, 2021)

Lockin said:


> FYI Hawaiians
> Just picked up some sale price Hilo Hammer packs ( Hawaii Web Indica x Molokai Frost) on Archive Seed Bank for $87. Reg was $125
> 
> Looks like fire.


I got the real molokai frost from GoodGearSeeds, popping em soon looks great


----------



## Lockin (Mar 18, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I miss that soil you can buy in bulk all over the big island, was like 1/3 lava rocks, 1/3 macadamia compost, and 1/3 what...topsoil or something? Definitely the most fun place to grow outdoors. I haven't been satisfied with any of the so called "Hawaiian" strains that are floating around, they're just nothing like what we used to get back in the day. I bought a pack of Ace New Caledonia because it has the look that I remember, old time Pacific sativa.


Grew out some Malawi Gold from Ace this year. Went 12-12 outdoors from seed. Even so grew some large short season winter colas. I'll have to check out the New Caledonia.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2021)

Love the Malawi!


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 18, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Love the Malawi!
> 
> View attachment 4857070


holy crap! that outdoor growing is the bomb


----------



## Highhawyn! (Mar 19, 2021)

RandomKindness said:


> I got the real molokai frost from GoodGearSeeds, popping em soon looks great



They're both the real deal, I gave Thadocta those seeds years ago and he crossed it with his Faceoff and that's probably why he named it that. I grew out some of the Hilo Hammer, it'll definitely knock you out if you not ready 

I gave CTG the Frost a few years ago and gave him the blessing (which i also got from my friend who gave me the Frost so many years ago now) to sell it. Brotherman probably gives away as much beans as he sells tho lol

I grew out some Malawi crosses in the past and if you have ever grown anything with Malawi, then you can recognize the flavor profile even in the crosses. Great weed!

Alright guys, just checking in, Me Ke Aloha Pumehana, the Highhawyn!


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 19, 2021)

Highhawyn! said:


> They're both the real deal, I gave Thadocta those seeds years ago and he crossed it with his Faceoff and that's probably why he named it that. I grew out some of the Hilo Hammer, it'll definitely knock you out if you not ready
> 
> I gave CTG the Frost a few years ago and gave him the blessing (which i also got from my friend who gave me the Frost so many years ago now) to sell it. Brotherman probably gives away as much beans as he sells tho lol
> 
> ...


right on!! thank you for the info!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2021)

That was the small one! This one was bigger:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 21, 2021)

Mohican that's awesome!


----------



## Lockin (Mar 29, 2021)

Bodhi seeds Babylon Buster. Halfway there. Happy the rain stopped.


----------



## Lockin (Mar 29, 2021)

What you guys popping for the summer run? Im going all in on the ‘dog bud’ ohana.


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 29, 2021)

Humboldt Seed Company:
-Lemongrass
-Humboldt Dream
-Jelly Rancher

Good Gear Seeds:
-Molokai Frost
TBD


----------



## Lockin (Mar 29, 2021)

RandomKindness said:


> Humboldt Seed Company:
> -Lemongrass
> -Humboldt Dream
> -Jelly Rancher
> ...


Nice mix


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 29, 2021)

Some stuff laying around my desk lol


----------



## RandomKindness (Mar 30, 2021)

looks great let's go boys!!!


----------



## Lockin (Apr 7, 2021)

808


----------



## Lockin (Apr 11, 2021)

808


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 12, 2021)

trying 4 learn how mainline


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 14, 2021)

just got done mainline training these!

gonna let them veg to 6 or so nodes then gonna flower outside

or should I veg longer? what you think?


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 18, 2021)

Giesel




Runtz


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 27, 2021)

same plant i just posted, 12 days later


----------



## Lockin (Jun 12, 2021)

Durban x Thai x C99 early bud looking and smelling good.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 22, 2021)

**


----------



## KENTA (Jun 28, 2021)

Update. Mahalo ke Akua 

fr


----------



## Lockin (Jul 8, 2021)

TKNL5 Haze 6 weeks. Looking mental is


----------



## Lockin (Aug 5, 2021)

Trim day. DTHF x C99. 
Stoked on the sticky.


----------



## Lockin (Aug 11, 2021)

- Kona Gold x Chem D seed project
- Zkittles x ABC bred by CSI


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey growers,
just starting and running into stunt seedlings (or at least some very very slow growth). I’m using aerated tap water which has a tds of 270 here (not sure if that’s the issue, that I ph to 6.0 with citric acid. Growing in solo cup with espoma starter mix. Here’s a pic, these are a month old now. I’ve been watering only when the cup feels half its weight. What I’m a doing wrong?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rolinman said:


> Hey growers,
> just starting and running into stunt seedlings (or at least some very very slow growth). I’m using aerated tap water which has a tds of 270 here (not sure if that’s the issue, that I ph to 6.0 with citric acid. Growing in solo cup with espoma starter mix. Here’s a pic, these are a month old now. I’ve been watering only when the cup feels half its weight. What I’m a doing wrong?View attachment 4972759


They need nutrients. Espoma starter mix has no nutrient content, its mostly just inert peat moss and perlite with a little bit of beneficial fungi. Also, the directions say to transplant out of that mix as soon as the first True leaves appear, and you are well past that. I'd transplant it into a soil mix that has more nutrients in it or feed them a light dose of liquid fertilizer if you have any.


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 25, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> They need nutrients. Espoma starter mix has no nutrient content, its mostly just inert peat moss and perlite with a little bit of beneficial fungi. Also, the directions say to transplant out of that mix as soon as the first True leaves appear, and you are well past that. I'd transplant it into a soil mix that has more nutrients in it or feed them a light dose of liquid fertilizer if you have any.


Ok, thanks.. I will transplant into 5gal fabric pot. I had sprinkled a pinch of down to earth 444 dry amendments couple weeks ago. Also made a very light rabbit manure tea. should I gave them more of that or the 444? Do you think the water quality could be problematic here?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'd go into 1 gallon pot before a 5 until they harden off. The thing with dry amendments is you need microbial activity in your soil to break it down and make it available to your plants, and your starter mix barely has any microbes in it to break down your amendments. Transplanting in better soil will make a big difference.


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 26, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I'd go into 1 gallon pot before a 5 until they harden off. The thing with dry amendments is you need microbial activity in your soil to break it down and make it available to your plants, and your starter mix barely has any microbes in it to break down your amendments. Transplanting in better soil will make a big difference.


ok, thanks for your help. I’ve started moving a few into 1gal with FFOF. Hoping they will catch up


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 29, 2021)

Just curious on water tds and EC. I’m reading 194 tds on my aerated tap water and 680 us/cm which I’m gathering is 680 EC? Is that good for growing these? 78 degrees also


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2021)

Rolinman said:


> Just curious on water tds and EC. I’m reading 194 tds on my aerated tap water and 680 us/cm which I’m gathering is 680 EC? Is that good for growing these? 78 degrees also


You need to multiply 680 by 0.001 to convert it to millisiemens. Your EC is 0.68, which is kind of high and seems too high for a 194 tds reading. My tap water in hilo is less than 0.1EC.


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> You need to multiply 680 by 0.001 to convert it to millisiemens. Your EC is 0.68, which is kind of high and seems too high for a 194 tds reading. My tap water in hilo is less than 0.1EC.


What should I do?


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> You need to multiply 680 by 0.001 to convert it to millisiemens. Your EC is 0.68, which is kind of high and seems too high for a 194 tds reading. My tap water in hilo is less than 0.1EC.


This is our water report


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2021)

maybe consider a water filter or one of those chlorine removing water hose attachments. It's not like your water is unusable, you just want to factor in the existing EC if you end up feeding with liquid nutrients.


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> maybe consider a water filter or one of those chlorine removing water hose attachments. It's not like your water is unusable, you just want to factor in the existing EC if you end up feeding with liquid nutrients.


only Using dry amendments like DTE 444 and some rabbit manure. The soil is FFOF, coco, compost, worm castings, black cinder and a bit of 444


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 31, 2021)

Rolinman said:


> only Using dry amendments like DTE 444 and some rabbit manure. The soil is FFOF, coco, compost, worm castings, black cinder and a bit of 444


I’m reading that some indica strains could need up to 2.5 EC. Can anybody comment on this. Note also that my .68 EC reading is only from my aerated tap water bucket with nothing added.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rolinman said:


> I’m reading that some indica strains could need up to 2.5 EC.


Thats only if you are feeding salt based nutrients. You dont have to worry about that if you are using dry soil amendments, just want to maintain consistent moisture in the top few inches of your soil to keep your microbes happy, so they digest your amendments and make it available to your plants. Mulching helps alot with that.


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 31, 2021)

I have added mulch but noticing the top layer still drying. It’s a hard balance to keep. Was thinking a drip may be helpful but then keeping the ph in that reservoir would require daily maintenance. Aren’t there easier ways to grow?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2021)

drip systems help immensely and super easy to set up. You won’t need to worry about ph as much if you are just doing dry amendments. As long as your ph isn’t too crazy to begin with.


----------



## Rolinman (Aug 31, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> drip systems help immensely and super easy to set up. You won’t need to worry about ph as much if you are just doing dry amendments. As long as your ph isn’t too crazy to begin with.


Ok, going to dry that. What would you recommend? Those terra cones with a bucket and a bubbler?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rolinman said:


> Ok, going to dry that. What would you recommend? Those terra cones with a bucket and a bubbler?


I use a 20 gallon trash can as a rez, with a submersible pump that is attached to a smart surge protector I can control with my iPhone. Everything else is just basic drip tubing and 1/2" pvc fittings from Home Depot.


----------



## Rolinman (Sep 3, 2021)

End of week update. They seem to be doing much better since the transplant. I gave them a mix of epsom salt yesterday and saw an immediate improvement. All the leaves were shooting upwards, they were happy. Probably should have gave them epsom on day one. Started low stress training on a couple. It’s the right time to begin that, right? Ordered the tropf blumat.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 3, 2021)

Big improvement since the last pics. They will really start to boost soon and once you get your blumats dialed in they will really take off with the consistent moisture.


----------



## Rolinman (Sep 3, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Big improvement since the last pics. They will really start to boost soon and once you get your blumats dialed in they will really take off with the consistent moisture.


Really appreciate your help. Thank you very much for your guidance.


----------



## Rolinman (Sep 8, 2021)

Girls are happy and so am i. Was going to do low stress training but not enough space so will let them grow as is. Thoughts?
also, since i have wholes on the side of the containers, gnats have been coming around. I have neem meal but hear it kills also the good bacteria in the soil?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks like Green Harvest is pounding Oahu this week, ground crews and all.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 9, 2021)

@Rolinman Neem Seed Meal and Karanja will not kill your microherd or bother your earthworms.


----------



## Lockin (Oct 17, 2021)

Malawi shaping up for the festive season


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 21, 2022)

Anybody still growing out there?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 21, 2022)

Pink Bubblegum from Cannarado


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 26, 2022)

Flipped these a couple days after the new year.
Some Chem d, wedding cake, runtz, 92 og, cherry Chem, and strawpicanna. 

For some reason been having a couple aphids on the Chem D only, luckily not root aphids, but still annoying. Did a bioceres spray the other day, hence the residue on the leaves.

I love using trellis now, but it does make for more work during harvest. Hopefully one day I can get rid of this ghetto ass shed and into a real greenhouse, but it works for me for now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 10, 2022)

Runtz day 40, not really yielding for shit this time of year, but the buds are dense and smell is insane. One of my favorite smokes.


----------



## GoodGear (Feb 10, 2022)

Durbanner, lemon sk, orig diesel x sdv3
Weather has been awesome this winter in Puna


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wedding Cake

runtz


----------



## GoodGear (Mar 30, 2022)

Kalamata red x origd/sdv3


----------



## outside Dixie (Mar 30, 2022)

Ya'll know anything about Big Island genetics ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 30, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Ya'll know anything about Big Island genetics ?


he's a poser IMO. If you are looking for good genetics out of Hawaii try Good Gear (pictured above), Matchmaker genetics, Hawaiian Heirloom Genetics or Sticky Finger Seeds.


----------



## outside Dixie (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank's Not looking for Indoor .Only outdoor plant's Indoor not worth my time..


----------



## GoodGear (Mar 31, 2022)

Our stock is all bred outdoor and in greenhouses on the big island


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 31, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Thank's Not looking for Indoor .Only outdoor plant's Indoor not worth my time..


Everyone I listed is an outdoor breeder.


----------



## outside Dixie (Apr 3, 2022)

Thank's Ya'll .Im full up now for this year..Might try some of them next time.But will look thank for info. They did not talk like Good Breeder's


----------



## Lockin (Apr 3, 2022)

Outdoor Americana cantaloupe Haze week 4-5 bred by AKbeanbrains


----------



## GoodGear (Apr 3, 2022)

I had a nice cantaloupe haze from freebie seed on an order. Should have taken cuts was tasty and potent


----------



## Lockin (Apr 4, 2022)

GoodGear said:


> I had a nice cantaloupe haze from freebie seed on an order. Should have taken cuts was tasty and potent


Popped a bunch of Hazes this round. AS -Original Haze, Rare dakness - Somali Taxi ride, Aces - Bangi Haze, Bodhi’s - Pinball Wizard. Exited to see how these go


----------



## GoodGear (Apr 4, 2022)

I’ve got 
Tom hills haze x Senegal 
And did a x of
Tom hills haze Senegal x Maruf afghani black and green males.

I expect the x to be really nice!
That’s a nice lineup!



Lockin said:


> Popped a bunch of Hazes this round. AS -Original Haze, Rare dakness - Somali Taxi ride, Aces - Bangi Haze, Bodhi’s - Pinball Wizard.


----------



## Lockin (Apr 10, 2022)

Cantaloupe haze/ genius Thai Americana. 
Bred by @akbeanbrains


----------



## Hapahilo808 (Apr 20, 2022)

Aloha all, new to the forum! I'm from Hilo and wondering what strains have people been successful with in Hilo and other wet weather areas of HI that are resistant to mold/bud rot. Also any tips of controlling pests like caterpillars and mites/aphids?

Happy 420!


----------



## Lockin (May 20, 2022)

GoodGear said:


> I had a nice cantaloupe haze from freebie seed on an order. Should have taken cuts was tasty and potent


Ended up to be good smoke.


----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (May 26, 2022)

Heeres on my lines made here on big island - I call it charlies stank ass (Skunkdog x Orange dreams #3 Reversal)


----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lockin (May 26, 2022)

summer Sativa mix. Bangi Haze by Ace, Somali Taxi Ride by RareDankness and Original Haze by Authentic Seeds. Small pots , 2 week veg, Topped snd still stretching like crazy.


----------



## tardis (May 26, 2022)

Dragonsflame Genetics are straight Fire out of Hawaii. Anybody who sleeps on getting his seeds is missing out big time! Dragon Stash F3 for me!


----------



## sourchunks (May 29, 2022)

i figured i have to make a post since its the 808 page. I'm growing some killaz!!!


----------



## East Hawaii (May 30, 2022)

Been a long time . I talked to kkday he is doing good. I'm hooked up with Good Gear Seed and making seeds 
Aloha


Puna Clean Puna Black Cherry x Mr. Clean


----------



## East Hawaii (May 30, 2022)

The GH Have a great day.


----------



## Schmickdundee (May 30, 2022)

milroy said:


> use B.T. as a spray every couple weeks until a few weeks before harvest.
> Safer makes it called Caterpilar Killer.
> Mix some with some Vaseline and put it around the stalk.
> Nothing else should be touching the ground or other vegitation.
> ...


A: Dipel® is an insecticidal product containing toxins from Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki (Btk), a naturally-occurring bacterium found in soil and plants. Dipel® is used by the California Department of Food and Agriculture (CDFA) as a biological insecticide to control invasive insects, 

Find this rot mostly caused by internal damage by bugs mainly caterpillar.
This is a great product and natural solution.


----------



## Schmickdundee (May 30, 2022)

East Hawaii said:


> The GH Have a great day.
> View attachment 5141496


Nice setup.


----------



## Schmickdundee (May 30, 2022)

Dragonsflamegenetics said:


> View attachment 5139656View attachment 5139657View attachment 5139658View attachment 5139659View attachment 5139660View attachment 5139661View attachment 5139662View attachment 5139663


Can't you just see these plants love where they are at.


----------



## Northstar831 (Jun 4, 2022)

Lockin said:


> View attachment 5139692
> summer Sativa mix. Bangi Haze by Ace, Somali Taxi Ride by RareDankness and Original Haze by Authentic Seeds. Small pots , 2 week veg, Topped snd still stretching like crazy.


Damn brother looking good


----------



## Northstar831 (Jun 4, 2022)

tardis said:


> Dragonsflame Genetics are straight Fire out of Hawaii. Anybody who sleeps on getting his seeds is missing out big time! Dragon Stash F3 for me!


Where can we get our hands on some of these genetics?


----------



## OSBuds (Jun 6, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> Where can we get our hands on some of these genetics?





https://www.thedragonlifestyle.com/


----------



## Lockin (Jun 8, 2022)

HFresh cured Chem 91 s1 x Bubblegum


----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (Jun 9, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> https://www.thedragonlifestyle.com/


cheers


----------



## Roo. (Jun 16, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> https://www.thedragonlifestyle.com/


Suggestions for mould resistant strains from dragon? Or just most resilient sativas in general?

I'm in a similar climate to hawaii (but otherside of the equator) trying to grow in rainforest environment..

Currently doing my first grow with blue dream


----------



## Lockin (Jun 16, 2022)

Backyard spears.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 16, 2022)

Roo. said:


> Suggestions for mould resistant strains from dragon? Or just most resilient sativas in general?
> 
> I'm in a similar climate to hawaii (but otherside of the equator) trying to grow in rainforest environment..
> 
> Currently doing my first grow with blue dream


Something with skunk dog in it.


----------



## Schmickdundee (Jul 1, 2022)

Roo. said:


> Suggestions for mould resistant strains from dragon? Or just most resilient sativas in general?
> 
> I'm in a similar climate to hawaii (but otherside of the equator) trying to grow in rainforest environment..
> 
> Currently doing my first grow with blue dream


How's they doing.guess your in oz?


----------



## Tas devil (Jul 8, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Something with skunk dog in it.


.
Id agree .ive ran jeffs charlies stank ass which is a cross between maui skunkdog and orange dreams is pretty solid for mold resistance..a nice yielder aswell.


----------



## Roo. (Jul 12, 2022)

Schmickdundee said:


> How's they doing.guess your in oz?


Great so far but it's the dry season till big December rains come would love to keep some plants in veg through the monsoon thinking i'm going to have to use lots of fans.


----------



## Lockin (Jul 28, 2022)

Bodhi’ pinball wizard


----------



## Jrmtr808 (Jul 28, 2022)

With my balcony only getting 4 hours of direct morning sunlight and growing in No-Till living soil, I get more impressed every morning. Oahu grown.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2022)

Here we go again, Mauna Loa is erupting!


----------



## GoodGear (Nov 28, 2022)

Cleansing and rebirth


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Here we go again, Mauna Loa is erupting!
> View attachment 5231593


Stay safe bud. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Here we go again, Mauna Loa is erupting!
> View attachment 5231593


Awesome show of real power stay as safe as you can   and here I am buying volcanic ash and you get a show and access to free ash okay I'm jealous


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome show of real power stay as safe as you can   and here I am buying volcanic ash and you get a show and access to free ash okay I'm jealous


No need to be jealous, as beautiful as Hawaii is, we are constantly being reminded that mother nature is in charge. We just had a historic north swell do some damage this weekend, and now there’s snow on one mountain and an eruption on another. Never a dull moment here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 28, 2022)

She will humbl you quickly as said before stay safe and thanks for sharing the pictures but I'm still jealous


----------



## waterproof808 (Tuesday at 2:33 AM)




----------

